# AMD Radeon VII Laberthread



## Linmoum (4. Februar 2019)

Ich denke, hier passt ein eigener Laberthread ganz gut, auch, um es etwas übersichtlicher zu halten.

Übersicht Radeon VII/Vergleich RX Vega:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...4/News/AMD-Vega-20-im-PCGH-Testlabor-1274654/

Reviews:

PCGH: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/Tests/Benchmark-Review-1274185/
CB: AMD Radeon VII im Test - ComputerBase
tomshw (Igor): Heisses Eisen im Test: AMD Radeon VII – mit viel Anlauf und Wind auf Augenhoehe zur Geforce RTX 2080 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
golem: Radeon VII im Test: Die Grafikkarte fuer Videospeicher-Liebhaber - Golem.de
hardwareluxx: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...pu-und-16-gb-hbm2-die-radeon-vii-im-test.html
Anandtech: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13923/the-amd-radeon-vii-review
TPU: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_VII/
Guru3d: https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-radeon-vii-16-gb-review,1.html
tomshardware (US): https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-vega-20-7nm,5977.html
TweakTown: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...view-team-red-back-enthusiast-gpus/index.html
Gamersnexus: https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3437-amd-radeon-vii-review-not-ready-for-launch
Phoronix: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeon-vii-linux&num=1

Tear-Down Gamersnexus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0b9_c4oJRTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PCB Breakdown mit Buildzoid:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zx9rKmsxk00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Los geht's am 07.02 bei einer UVP von 729€, u.a. über Alternate, Mindfactory und Caseking. Als Beigabe gibt's beim Kauf einer Radeon VII drei Spiele dazu, namentlich The Division 2, Devil May Cry 5 sowie Resident Evil 2 Remake.


> Three Games Included with AMD Radeon™ VII Graphics Card Purchase
> 
> With AMDs ‘Raise the Game Fully Loaded’ bundle, AMD plans to offer gamers complimentary PC versions of the highly anticipated _Resident Evil™ 2, Devil May Cry™ 5_ and _Tom Clancy’s The Division® 2_  with the purchase of an eligible AMD Radeon™ VII graphics card or  Radeon™ VII powered PC, as well as with the purchase of other eligible  Radeon™ graphics cards and Radeon™ powered PCs. Stay tuned for more  information on the program and where to buy at: www.amd.com/raisethegame.


AMD Unveils World’s First 7nm Gaming GPU – Delivering Exceptional Performance and Incredible Experiences for Gamers, Creators and Enthusiasts | AMD


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

Spielepaket könnte man noch rein setzen in de Header.


----------



## spl1ce (5. Februar 2019)

Aktualisieren die shops ihre homepage um 24Uhr oder was denkt ihr ab wann man bestellen kann ?   Bin auch gespannt wie es in der Schweiz aussieht am 7. Digitec hat sich noch nicht geäussert.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2019)

Normalerweise gehen die nach Fall des NDA on, also wahrscheinlich so um 15Uhr.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Normalerweise gehen die nach Fall des NDA on, also wahrscheinlich so um 15Uhr.



Scheint diesmal früher zu passieren, so wies aussieht schon gegen mittag wenn manRaffs Spoiler glaube darf.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2019)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst.


----------



## RX480 (5. Februar 2019)

Am 7. um 14.59 Uhr muss man wahrscheinlich beim Händler klicken mit viel Glück.(oder eher mit NDA)
Evtl. besser man hat 3 PC´s und klickt bei MF +CK+A gleichzeitig.

Zumindestens in UK ist die Stck.zahl echt klein.
OCUK's Gibbo Claims that the UK has been allocated "less than 100" Radeon VII GPUs | OC3D News


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Am 7. um 14.59 Uhr muss man wahrscheinlich beim Händler klicken mit viel Glück.(oder eher mit NDA)
> Evtl. besser man hat 3 PC´s und klickt bei MF +CK+A gleichzeitig.
> 
> Zumindestens in UK ist die Stck.zahl echt klein.
> OCUK's Gibbo Claims that the UK has been allocated "less than 100" Radeon VII GPUs | OC3D News



Würde ich jetzt keine Panik drum machen, das kann auch einfach Marketing sein. Außerdem wird Deutschland bevorzugt beliefert von AMD.


----------



## Linmoum (5. Februar 2019)

Hauptsache von Sapphire gibt's dann noch Karten, der Rest ist mir egal.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Hauptsache von Sapphire gibt's dann noch Karten, der Rest ist mir egal.



Mal sehn welcher Händler überhaupt Sapphire Karten haben wird.Mindfactory ist AMD´s bevorzugter Partner in Deutschland aus diversen Gründen.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal sehn welcher Händler überhaupt Sapphire Karten haben wird.Mindfactory ist AMD´s bevorzugter Partner in Deutschland aus diversen Gründen.



Ich hoffe das Sapphire eine schöne Vega raus bringt auch wenn die nur als umgelabelte Referenz zu haben ist aber das gebürstet Alu sieht mal geil aus. Nach dem was man so sieht von der Anno 1800 Beta und was da die Vega 64 gerissen hat kann ich mir bei der R VII gut vorstellen das die auf augenhöhe mit einer RTX 2080 TI steht sind es zur Vega 64 ja nur 13% vorsprung in FHD, 16% in WQHD und erst UHD reist die RTX 2080TI mit 65% vorsprung aus, bei ca 20 - 30% mehr Leistung der R VII sind so bis zu WQHD rund +70 FPS in DX12 drin bei UHD bleibt abzuwarten was Treiber und Optimierung noch bringt.


----------



## Thomygnomi (6. Februar 2019)

Findet ihr nicht, dass über 700€ etwas viel ist, um neue Kunden, oder "Nvidia-Fans" anzulocken?
Derzeit ist der Preis bei einer RTX 2080 und die Leistung noch "unbekannt" wird aber auch in dem Bereich einer RTX 2080 liegen.


----------



## Linmoum (6. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja auch nicht das Ziel, irgendwelche Kunden anzulocken. Zudem eignet sich die VII nicht nur als Gaming-Karte, abseits davon werden sich einige "Prosumer" über eine Karte mit der Menge und Speicher inkl. der sehr hohen Bandbreite zu diesem Preis freuen.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

... und wegen der relativ hohen FP64 Rate.  Super, dass ihr einen Thread erstellt habt für das Thema.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2019)

Ich wäre froh, *Raff ließe die V2 mal über Nacht ein paar Proteine falten*. Würde mich schon interessieren, ob ich meine Ersttagsvega64 ersetzen muß…
… ich suche halt händeringend nach einem Grund, die Neue zu kaufen...


----------



## eXquisite (6. Februar 2019)

Da das hier n Laber Thread ist, was meint ihr was mehr Spaß bringt? 
(Das Crossfire Mist ist weiß ich, dass nur 10 Titel gut skalieren auch.)

Die VII oder zwei Vega 64, hab nen 43" 4K Monitor, ich brauch Speicher und Performance, 

bei den 64ger Preisen kannst ja aber fast zwei für eine VII kaufen.


----------



## Thomygnomi (6. Februar 2019)

Falls dir im Winter kalt ist nimm 2 Vega 64.
Sonst würde ich in deinem Performance Bereich nicht zu AMD greifen. 11GB Vram sollten eigentlich fürs Meiste locker ausreichen (auch bei 4k)


----------



## Linmoum (6. Februar 2019)

11GB kosten aber auch vierstellig, wenn man nicht irgendein Angebot erwischt.

CF würde ich persönlich aber nicht nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Da das hier n Laber Thread ist, was meint ihr was mehr Spaß bringt?
> (Das Crossfire Mist ist weiß ich, das nur 10 Titel gut skalieren auch.)
> 
> Die VII oder zwei Vega 64, hab nen 43" 4K Monitor, ich brauch Speicher und Performance,
> ...



Ich würde aufgrund der teils schlechten Skalierung eher die Seven nehmen.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Februar 2019)

Bin gespannt ob man die RVII auch auf 200W drücken kann wenn man auf 5-8% Leistung verzichtet.


----------



## Sinans2 (6. Februar 2019)

Moin Freunde, 
wollte euch nur mal kurz erzählen, das EKWB, welche normalerweise ja immer ganz schnell dabei sind mit Wasserkühlern, dass die mir in einer email heute morgen auch geschrieben haben, das die immer noch kein exemplar von der neuen Vega VII haben und das es wohl noch länger dauert bis die uns mit Wasserkühlern versorgen können. 

Ich zitiere mal den betreffenden Teil aus der email:
“[FONT=&quot]We are still waiting for the new block which will be made for the Vega VII GPU but won't be released in the Q1 of 2019 but later.“

Ich schätze mal das der launch der Vega VII wirklich eine art kleiner schnellschuss von AMD ist und kurzfristig beschlossen wurde und das auch die anderen grossen Wakü Hersteller noch zeit brauchen werden bis die den Markt mit Kühlern versorgen können. [/FONT]


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2019)

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> YouTube



Das sind leider nur die Werte von AMD selbst.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das sind leider nur die Werte von AMD selbst.


OK hoffe es ist auch so [emoji108]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK hoffe es ist auch so [emoji108]



Ich natürlich auch! Nur verlass ich mich da eher auf Raff.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich natürlich auch! Nur verlass ich mich da eher auf Raff.


Stimmt... [emoji16][emoji6][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal sehn welcher Händler überhaupt Sapphire Karten haben wird.Mindfactory ist AMD´s bevorzugter Partner in Deutschland* aus diversen Gründen.*


könntest du das etwas genauer erläutern?


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Thomygnomi schrieb:


> Falls dir im Winter kalt ist nimm 2 Vega 64.



Das war jetzt ungefähr genauso sinnvoll wie "Vega kann man net UV".
(habe Dich noch net im CF-Thread von Ralle mit Settings und Ergebnissen gesehen)

btw.
Cf ist net preiswert, wenn man net schon ein X99-Board oder TR hat. HBCC get net mit CF.
Mehr Infos bei Ralle oder Daredevil(3dC).
Spieleliste ist in der Tat kürzer. Betas + StundeNull-Games etc. sind meist net mit CF.
Wg. der speziellen Settings nichts für ungeduldige NOOBS.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> könntest du das etwas genauer erläutern?



Mindfactory hat bei Vega und auch bei der 590 als erstes Modelle gehabt, zu den besten Konditionen und stets zu der besten Verfügbarkeit. Ebenfalls macht Mindfactory alle AMD Aktionen mit, bei Nvidia tut man das nicht(keine Vorbestellungen, kein Spielepaket aktuell).
Mindfactory ist defacto fast der einzige Anbieter von Vega Grafikkarten in Deutschland.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Radeon7 schrieb:


> MF bester PC Shop.



Naja ich mag Alternate lieber, aber für Vega gab es quasi keine Alternative zu MF.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Februar 2019)

Thomygnomi schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht, dass über 700€ etwas viel ist, um neue Kunden, oder "Nvidia-Fans" anzulocken?
> Derzeit ist der Preis bei einer RTX 2080 und die Leistung noch "unbekannt" wird aber auch in dem Bereich einer RTX 2080 liegen.


Wenn ich mir so anno 1800 als extrem DX12 Beispiel anschaue dann könnte die Vega R VII sogar eine RTX 2080 TI vom Sockel hauen bei fast 10% mehr FPS und Leistung ähnlich einer RTX 2080.

Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich das die R VII auch die 20 - 25% leistungs + einhalten kann. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. Februar 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Sapphire eine schöne Vega raus bringt auch wenn die nur als umgelabelte Referenz zu haben ist aber das gebürstet Alu sieht mal geil aus. Nach dem was man so sieht von der Anno 1800 Beta und was da die Vega 64 gerissen hat kann ich mir bei der R VII gut vorstellen das die auf augenhöhe mit einer RTX 2080 TI steht sind es zur Vega 64 ja nur 13% vorsprung in FHD, 16% in WQHD...



Wunschdenken. In den niedrigeren Auflösungen limitiert der Prozessor, das sieht man gut daran, dass 1080 und Vega 64 sich nichts nehmen.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so anno 1800 als extrem DX12 Beispiel anschaue dann könnte die Vega R VII sogar eine RTX 2080 TI vom Sockel hauen....



Ja ne is klar.


----------



## Downsampler (6. Februar 2019)

Das Beste an der Story ist doch, daß AMD einfach ihren ollen Chip hernehmen an dem sie seit 2015 herumbasteln und damit die vom NV Marketing hochgepriesene High-End-Neuentwicklung Namens RTX einfach abledern.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wunschdenken. In den niedrigeren Auflösungen limitiert der Prozessor, das sieht man gut daran, dass 1080 und Vega 64 sich nichts nehmen.



Klar ist hier der Prozessor im Limit was eigentlich unter DX12 nicht so sein sollte nimmt es doch last von der CPU und läßt die GPU da mehr ackern. 



> Ja ne is klar.



Eher Berechnung es fehlt ja leider eine RTX 2080 als Beispiel was aber am 16 April hoffentlich noch anders wird. 

Die Vega 64 ist wie von mir erwähnt unter FHD 16% unter der RTX 2080 TI und in WQHD 13% drunter einzig in QHD liegt sie mit 65% weit hinten (da liegt aber auch die 1080 fast 55% hinter der rtx 2080 TI) 

Wenn ich mit allen Hühner Augen und Augen zudrücken für vega Radeon VII ein + von 20 - 25% zur V 64 nehme +/- 5% liege ich über der rtx 2080 TI oder gleich auf zumindest in Anno 1800 unter Berücksichtigung von DX12. 

Das ich das nicht auf alle Spiele anwenden kann ist klar da spielt ja vor allem der Speicher eine Rolle und wie die Engine mit diesem Tempo arbeiten kann. Dazu kommt noch Treiber und Optimierung Seitens der Entwickler. 



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaHell63 (6. Februar 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Klar ist hier der Prozessor im Limit was eigentlich unter DX12 nicht so sein sollte nimmt es doch last von der CPU und läßt die GPU da mehr ackern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Hochrechnungen sind schon sehr wohlwollend 
Danach müßte eine GTX 1080 Ti (die ja ~30% vor einer GTX 1080 liegt) in FHD/WQHD vor einer RTX 2080 Ti liegen.

Ich hab es ja gewußt, daß meine GTX 1080 Ti in Wirklichkeit schneller als ne RTX ist .

Nicht mal 24 Std und wissen wir Bescheid


----------



## Elistaer (6. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> So Hochrechnungen sind schon sehr wohlwollend
> Danach müßte eine GTX 1080 Ti (die ja ~30% vor einer GTX 1080 liegt) in FHD/WQHD vor einer RTX 2080 Ti liegen.
> 
> Ich hab es ja gewußt, daß meine GTX 1080 Ti in Wirklichkeit schneller als ne RTX ist .
> ...


Das ist sogar bewusst mit heißer nadel gestrickt von mir anders macht es doch kein Spaß.

Ich war sogar sehr oft auf der Seite von schaffe wenn es um leistungs Einschätzung geht zb. Ryzen 2000er, da bin ich nie von mehr als 10% ausgegangen einfach weil es nur ein refresh dargestellt hat.

Bei Vega VII sieht es aber schon anders aus hier reden wir von einem schrink der sowohl mehr Leistung oder weniger Verbrauch bringt.

AMD ist nun her gegangen und hat zum Teil den Verbrauch gesenkt aber auch deutlich am takt gedreht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Net soviel Theorie bitte.

R VII hat auch viel Chipfläche für FP64+I/O geopfert ggü. der Vega.
Und weniger Shader.
Daher kann man auch noch bis Morgen abwarten. Wunder wird es net geben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. Februar 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Klar ist hier der Prozessor im Limit was eigentlich unter DX12 nicht so sein sollte nimmt es doch last von der CPU und läßt die GPU da mehr ackern.



Natürlich ist unter Directx12 bei CPU lastigen Spielen der Prozessor genauso das Bottleneck.
Und wenn du Anno spielst, dann bist du quasi permanent im Prozessorlimit, selbst in 4K noch.
Das ist wieder mal so ein Spiel wo man besser einen 9900K als einen 2700x besitzt.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Die Vega 64 ist wie von mir erwähnt unter FHD 16% unter der RTX 2080 TI und in WQHD 13% drunter einzig in QHD liegt sie mit 65% weit hinten (da liegt aber auch die 1080 fast 55% hinter der rtx 2080 TI)
> 
> Wenn ich mit allen Hühner Augen und Augen zudrücken für vega Radeon VII ein + von 20 - 25% zur V 64 nehme +/- 5% liege ich über der rtx 2080 TI oder gleich auf zumindest in Anno 1800 unter Berücksichtigung von DX12.



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Hast du nicht verstanden, dass der Prozessor das Limit ist?
Die Benchmarks von Computerbase sind doch exemplarisch dazu.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Ich hab die Beta gespielt, das Streaming aus dem Ram kostete einiges an Leistung und auf den höheren Stufen der Settings hauen die DrawCalls richtig ins Kontor. Vor allem die Sonnenabhängige Schattendarstellung in Verbindung mit Vegetation zieht richtig an der Leistung. Der Performanceverlust beim LOD von Very High auf Ultra High ist enorm und sorgt dafür das nichtmal in FHD die Grafikkarte ausgelastet wird. Man kann das Spiel aber sehr granular einstellen.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Leak ?
[Exclusiva] Asi rinde la Radeon VII vs. la RTX 2080 en 1440p y 4K


----------



## Thomygnomi (6. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das war jetzt ungefähr genauso sinnvoll wie "Vega kann man net UV".
> (habe Dich noch net im CF-Thread von Ralle mit Settings und Ergebnissen gesehen)
> 
> btw.
> ...


UV … immer toll wenn Grafikkarten erst außerhalb der Spezifikationen wirklich effektiv sind oder? 

Der Leak sieht wirklich interessant aus.
Wenn das stimmt, liegt sie ca. gleichauf mit einer RTX2080, eventuell etwas darunter. Hängt auch von der getesteten RTX Karte ab, ob es Custom war oder Stock


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Deine Polaris kannste net mit Vega vgl. weil das Boostkonzept ganz anders funzt und UV daher viel ändert.
(wäre mir lieber, wenn die Kommentare zu Vega und Cf nur von Ownern kommen und net von Noobs)


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Leak ?
> [Exclusiva] Asi rinde la Radeon VII vs. la RTX 2080 en 1440p y 4K



Daten sehen plausibel aus.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi, was für ne Treiberversion ist eigentlich der 19.2.1 ?
edit: habs schon gefunden: 18.50.17.01-190201a-338885E
Also auch in der Drehe wie bei dem Leak.

btw.
Erstaunlich finde ich die Entwicklung bei W2.
Da hat NV im letzten Jahr extrem viel Fps dazu gewonnen.
Aber bei StrangeBrigade scheints net so zu sein.

Schade, das F76 net dabei ist.


----------



## Linmoum (6. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Leak ?
> [Exclusiva] Asi rinde la Radeon VII vs. la RTX 2080 en 1440p y 4K


Reviewers-Guide. Über dem Testsystem steht ja auch sinngemäß "von AMD verwendete Plattform".


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Reviewers-Guide. Über dem Testsystem steht ja auch sinngemäß "von AMD verwendete Plattform".



Richtig, das sind die Benchmarks die AMD "an die Hand gereicht hat".
Daten aus einem Reviewers Guide sind meistens korrekt. Die Leistung ist wie erwartet, il allover leicht unter der Founders. Für den Preis mehr als Fair mit 16GB. Wenn sich das bestätigt morgen ist das Teil gekauft.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Jo, erstaunlich gut, wenns denn so ist.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Mal auf deutsch
Google Translate


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

Ob Strange Brigade mit DX12 oder Vulkan gebencht wurde, ist nicht klar, oder?

Edit: Die Treiberversion "AMD 18.50-RC14-190117" ist ein Release Canditate. Da müsste treibseitig auch noch was gehen, wenigstens ein paar Prozent hier und da.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Februar 2019)

Doch, mit Vulkan, sieht man auf der Folie die Lisa beim CES Feuerwerk^^ gezündet hat: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2019/01/AMD-Radeon-VII-1--pcgh.jpg

Edit: Wer von euch wird blind bestellen, falls die Karten schon vor 15:00 Uhr in Shops auftauchen?


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

@Freiheraus: Ich meine den spanischen Test. Und ja, ich werde blind bestellen morgen.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Alle Prosumer wären auf jeden Fall gut beraten. So preiswert wirds net so Viele geben.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Februar 2019)

@gaussmath: Die Quelle ist ja identisch, vergleich mal die Werte, kommen ja beide von AMD. Nur bei Battlefield 1 stimmt etwas nicht, denke die Lisa Folie ist an der Stelle falsch (typischer AMD-Fehler auf offiziellen Folien, denn warum sollte BF1 auf beiden Karten exakt wie FC5 performen?).


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

16GB HBM2 mit der Bandbreite für um die 700 Euro, ich wäre schön blöd, wenn ich die nicht kaufen würde...



Freiheraus schrieb:


> @gaussmath: Die Quelle ist ja identisch, schau  dir mal die Werte an, kommen ja von AMD. Nur bei Battlefield 1 stimmt  etwas nicht, denke die Lisa Folie ist an der Stelle falsch (typischer  AMD-Fehler auf offiziellen Folien, denn warum sollte BF1 genauso wie FC5  performen?).



Meinst du, die Spanier haben einfach die AMD Werte übernommen?? ^^


----------



## Linmoum (6. Februar 2019)

Zum Thema Verfügbarkeit hier noch was, da das "100 für ganz UK" ja zuletzt die Runde machte.



> Just been told by a retailer that this is false.





> One UK retailer has over a 100 just from one brand.


eTeknix auf Twitter: "One UK retailer has over a 100 just from one brand.… "


----------



## spl1ce (6. Februar 2019)

Ich bestell auch sobald verfügbar. Bei mir dauerts eh länger in die Schweiz -.-


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Meinst du, die Spanier haben einfach die AMD Werte übernommen?? ^^



Ich denke dass Lisas Folie einfach ein Ausschnitt aus dem Reviewers Guide ist, nur dass bei BF1 aus Versehen ebenfalls die FC5 Werte ins Diagramm eingetragen wurden.


----------



## olletsag (6. Februar 2019)

Es wird genug Karten geben, wenn nicht morgen dann ab 11.02. wieder. XFX, MSI, Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock, Powercolor und Sapphire sind mit im Boot und setzen erst mal auf AMD Referenz.

MSI hat im Nachgang und ab jetzt auch noch eine RX590 im Programm.

Ihr bekommt schon alle eine Seven wenn ihr eine wollt, macht euch mal nicht verrückt.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Februar 2019)

Gibt es eine Quelle dazu?  Lieber wäre es mir schon zu warten, bis die Katze aus dem Sack ist und sowas wie Wettbewerb zwischen RTX 2080 und Radeon VII entsteht, damit ich bei unter 700 € zuschlagen kann. Aber wie ich mich kenne, zuckt mein Finger beim erstbesten Angebot. Vega hat mir bisher einfach nur Glück (und Geld) gebracht, sonst würde ich nicht mal in dieser Preisregion einkaufen.


----------



## Linmoum (6. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Quelle dazu?  Lieber wäre es mir schon zu warten, bis die Katze aus dem Sack ist und sowas wie Wettbewerb zwischen RTX 2080 und Radeon VII entsteht, damit ich bei unter 700 € zuschlagen kann. Aber wie ich mich kenne, zuckt mein Finger beim erstbesten Angebot. Vega hat mir bisher einfach nur Glück (und Geld) gebracht, sonst würde ich nicht mal in dieser Preisregion einkaufen.


Einfach bestellen und falls das vor den offiziellen Reviews geschieht und du nicht zufrieden bist, einfach das Paket nicht annehmen und der Postbote nimmt's wieder mit.


----------



## olletsag (6. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Quelle dazu?  Lieber wäre es mir schon zu warten, bis die Katze aus dem Sack ist und sowas wie Wettbewerb zwischen RTX 2080 und Radeon VII entsteht, damit ich bei unter 700 € zuschlagen kann. Aber wie ich mich kenne, zuckt mein Finger beim erstbesten Angebot. Vega hat mir bisher einfach nur Glück (und Geld) gebracht, sonst würde ich nicht mal in dieser Preisregion einkaufen.



Einige der Partnerangebote sind erst ab 11. verfügbar: Radeon VII Geizhals Deutschland



Linmoum schrieb:


> Einfach bestellen und falls das vor den offiziellen Reviews geschieht und du nicht zufrieden bist, einfach das Paket nicht annehmen und der Postbote nimmt's wieder mit.


Man kann über Fernabgesetz (online) gekaufte Ware auch ohne Grund zurückgeben, sollte sie jedoch dann nicht auspacken, damit man nicht zusätzlich Gebühren abgezogen bekommt.

Bestellen kann man also immer. Ist problemlos möglich, es wieder zurückzugeben wenn man damit nicht zufrieden ist. Am Besten man lässt es in dem Fall im Original verpackt. So hat auch der betroffene Händler nicht mit Verlusten zu rechnen. Einfach einen Shop suchen der dies so umsetzt.


----------



## arthur95 (6. Februar 2019)

Weiß wer wann man morgen  genau die Karten kaufen kann?
Ab 0:00?
Ab 8:00?
Ab 12:00
Oder erst ab 15:00 wie das NDA?


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Doch, mit Vulkan, sieht man auf der Folie die Lisa beim CES Feuerwerk^^ gezündet hat: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2019/01/AMD-Radeon-VII-1--pcgh.jpg
> 
> Edit: Wer von euch wird blind bestellen, falls die Karten schon vor 15:00 Uhr in Shops auftauchen?



Ich auch, ist se schneller bis gleich als die RTX, behalte ich Sie. Und wenn nicht pokere/hoffe ich auf eine schlechte Verfügbarkeit... Ebay..

Oder ich nagel Sie an die Wand...


----------



## olletsag (6. Februar 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich auch, ist se schneller bis gleich als die RTX, behalte ich Sie. Und wenn nicht pokere/hoffe ich auf eine schlechte Verfügbarkeit... Ebay..
> 
> Oder ich nagel Sie an die Wand...


Wieso sollte sie schneller als eine OC 2080 sein? Die MSI Duke steht dabei auch noch ganz oben, wenns dir nicht um VRAM Ausbau geht dann lasse sie lieber den ATI/AMD Hardcorefans.


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie schneller als eine OC 2080 sein? Die MSI Duke steht dabei auch noch ganz oben, wenns dir nicht um VRAM Ausbau geht dann lasse sie lieber den ATI/AMD Hardcorefans.



Wenn ich RTX Power mit 16GB haben kann, warum nicht. Wenn es nicht reicht, geht Sie so oder so an nen Hardcorefan. Habe damals bei der 1080ti auch zu lang gewartet, so dass es ne 2080 geworden ist. Den Fehler meide ich diesmal...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Ich denke da wirst nicht viel mit falsch machen können mit der Karte. Bin mal gespannt wie man Ihr die Sporen geben kann. 74 Grad Core stand im Artikel, das ist ausbaufähig 

Bin mal gespannt wie sich die ganzen Youtuber ala Hardware Unboxed und Co morgen mal wieder beim Overclocking der Karte lächerlich machen.


----------



## spl1ce (6. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Sowie es aussieht werden alle vorerst 800+ Euro kosten.
> 
> Würde ich jetzt kaufen wollen, wäre die VII raus bei mir.



und woher hast du die Info ? hies doch bis jetzt 729 ?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2019)

Die erste Antwort auf deine Quelle ist jemand der 750€ bezahlt hat... Einfach mal das Release abwarten.


----------



## Linmoum (6. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Quelle: [Sammelthread] Radeon Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 21
> 
> Shop: ePRICE - Ricerca di Radeon+VII


Nicht einmal ein Shop aus Deutschland, insofern auch nur bedingt vergleichbar. Wenn überhaupt.

Solange die erste Charge bei Alternate und Co. noch verfügbar ist, werden die Karten auch zur UVP rausgehen. Danach wird man sehen.


----------



## spl1ce (6. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Quelle: [Sammelthread] Radeon Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 21
> 
> Shop: ePRICE - Ricerca di Radeon+VII



okok 100eu mehr is aber auch eine Ansage ...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2019)

ICh würde mir da erstmal keine Gedanken, wegen einem Shop in Italien.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke da wirst nicht viel mit falsch machen können mit der Karte. Bin mal gespannt wie man Ihr die Sporen geben kann. 74 Grad Core stand im Artikel, das ist ausbaufähig



Hoffentlich ist der Hotspot näher dran an der GPU-Temp. als bei der Vega.
74°C bei 1,20V o.ä. wäre ja der Hammer. Da ist mit 1,15V schon Einiges drin.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

Meint ihr, die 2GHz GPU-Takt sind möglich?


----------



## Dudelll (6. Februar 2019)

Hm unter Wasser vllt., unter Luft glaub ich nicht so recht.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

Ryzen läuft auch an der Kotzgrenze, wenn man das überhaupt vergleichen kann.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Ne Vorhersage ist schwer möglich, weil man gar net weiss, warum der Abstand Boost zu Max bei der R VII kleiner ist als bei der LC.
Ist AMD da schon nah an die Grenze gegangen ? Es wird sicher bei den Chips auch wieder eine Lotterie.
Am wahrscheinlichsten ist ein ähnliches Verhalten wie bei RX590 vs. 580.


----------



## olletsag (6. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der Hotspot näher dran an der GPU-Temp. als bei der Vega.
> 74°C bei 1,20V o.ä. wäre ja der Hammer. Da ist mit 1,15V schon Einiges drin.





Der Hotspot soll also näher an der GPU Temp liegen? Mir wäre lieber sie hat keinen Hotspot, was vllt. auch so ist.

Du weisst schon das der große Teil bei 1130mV ins Sockel Powerlimit rennt? Die Werte sind reiner Fake die AMD dort angibt. Unter 7nm würde ich jedenfalls nicht von einer Vega VCore ausgehen.


----------



## Thomygnomi (6. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Alle Prosumer wären auf jeden Fall gut beraten. So preiswert wirds net so Viele geben.



Ist wohl eher was für möchtegern "Prosumer"
Im Professionellen Bereich wird viel zu viel auf Quadros und FirePro gegangen. Quasi Baugleich aber 3x so teuer und "zertifiziert"
Für 3D-Modellierung und GPU Berechnungen von Mainstreamprogrammen oder Selbstprogrammiertes ist sie sicherlich gut.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Der Hotspot soll also näher an der GPU Temp liegen? Mir wäre lieber sie hat keinen Hotspot, was vllt. auch so ist.



Wenn Du mal ein wenig Vega getuned hättest dann wüßtest Du auch, das meist mit steigender VDDC der Abstand zw. Hotspot und GPU größer wurde.
Hotspot ist wahrscheinlich ein Sammelsurium an Werten und davon dann Max.
"Kein Hotspot" ist bei ähnlichem Chipdesign + Umfeld  (I/O+Soc+Doubler etc.) eher nur ein frommer Wunsch.(würde mich wundern)
Was positiv sein könnte ist Untertakten vom HBM. 
Bei Vega ist der SOC>1107 meist ein Schwachpunkt, wodurch mit Air ein HBM-Takt > 1105 schwierig(selten) war.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Der Hotspot soll also näher an der GPU Temp liegen? Mir wäre lieber sie hat keinen Hotspot, was vllt. auch so ist.
> 
> Du weisst schon das der große Teil bei 1130mV ins Sockel Powerlimit rennt? Die Werte sind reiner Fake die AMD dort angibt. Unter 7nm würde ich jedenfalls nicht von einer Vega VCore ausgehen.



Starte mal Forza Horizon 4 oder Spiel ein Spiel was eine DrawCall Bombe ist ie ACO, dann siehst du wofür die oberen P-States mit den hohen Spannungen gemacht wurden. Fake würde ich die jetzt nicht nennen. Der HotSpot ist ebenfalls ein absolut realer Wert.Mit gezelten Eingriffen lässt sich der Wert gesondert reduzieren, zum Beispiel indem man das Packe von der Rückseite her kühlt.

@IWebi: Bei so Preisen bin auch raus, da warte ich dann lieber auf die ersten Chargen die zur UVP kommen das war bei Vega auch so das diese erst einige Tage später kamen.

Ich denke die Seven wird keinen HotSpot mehr haben,macht auch kaum noch Sinn außer AMD lest weiter die Temperatur am Interposer aus. Aber wo soll man die dann messen. Das macht keinen Sinn mehr denke ich. Vorher war das sinnig, da sich zwischen HBM und Core ein "HotSpot" auf dem Interposer gebildet hat. Jetzt liegt aber der Chip im Zentrum und stellt selbst diesen Hot Spot dar, eingeklemmt von 4 Stacks.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Ich hab eine grenze von 600€ für Ende des Jahres gesetzt. Höher kann ich leider nicht gehen.



Istja auch Legitim, ohne die 16GB auf der Karte würde ich diese nicht mal in Erwägung ziehen muss ich sagen.


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

Bei digitec.ch ist die Powercolor gelistet für umgerechnet ziemlich genau 729eu. Also haut das mit dem Preis schonmal hin. Allerdings gibts bei digitec kein game bundle. 

Powercolor Radeon VII (16GB, High End) - Grafikkarte - digitec


Edit:

Und die Sapphire bei pchc.ch für gut 50eu mehr...

Sapphire Radeon VII - 16GB HBM2-RAM - PCHC.ch - Hardware und Software einfach preiswert


----------



## Linmoum (7. Februar 2019)

PCB Breakdown mit Buildzoid





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zx9rKmsxk00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Na dann freu dich mal auf ein komfortables und modernes Overlay inkl. OSD und mächtigem Treiber. Wenn man sich daran mal gewöhnt hat ist das was feines. Letztens kurz die Auswirkungen der Bandbreite gecheckt an einer bestimmten Stelle bei RE2, einfach Tastenkombo, Overlay auf und Speichertaktreduzieren.
Das OSD vorher aktiviert, gecheck, paar klicks alle schließen und zurücksetzen und normal weiter zocken.

Bild mit mehr Kontrast in nem bestimmenten Game wie Jurassic World? Overlay auf, Frabprofil definieren, schließen. Ist automatisch gespeichert und lädt beim nächsten start exakt die Werte für genau das eine Spiel. Das selbe mit Chill und Framelimiter, sogar die Übertaktungsprofile kann man on the Fly via Overlay ändern. Der Treiber zeichnet sogar einen Benchmark auf über 60 sec und gibt eine Ausertung der Fps und der Frametimes inkl Graphen.

Das ist schon was feines in puncto komfort. wenn man gerne rumspielt.


----------



## BrandWolle (7. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Bei digitec.ch ist die Powercolor gelistet für umgerechnet ziemlich genau 729eu. Also haut das mit dem Preis schonmal hin. Allerdings gibts bei digitec kein game bundle.
> 
> Powercolor Radeon VII (16GB, High End) - Grafikkarte - digitec
> 
> ...



PCHC.ch wusste Mittwoch früh noch gar nicht wann sie verfügbar ist. Bestellt Sie wohl wie wir alle einfach bei einem Händler in D oder im EU Raum.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr cool an
> 
> Lassen sich auch die Lüfter genau Einstellen? Wäre schon nice wenn man auf zusatz Tools wie MSI Afterburner verzichten könnte.



Ja via Curce Editor, zu jedem OC Profil separat und wird mitgeladen auch via auswählen im Overlay on the fly.

Zum PCB: Das ist ja mal der Hammer. Gewohnte OC Qualität. Schade das wieder mit Doubern gearbeitet wird, ich hab lieber mehr native Phasen als gedoppelte aber naja. Die Effizienz der Spannungsversorgung klingt ebenfalls hervorragend, man fragt sich wie AMD derart teure Platinen zu diesem Preis anbieten kann. Hier bekommt man ne menge Hardware. Das konstrukt erscheit mir auch bei den SpaWas und der Platine unzerstörbar. Da wrd man wieder nach Herzenslust durchjagen können was man möchte sofern die Kühlung stimmt. Sehr geil.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Halt MI 50 Qualität. War wahrscheinlich einfacher, net so sehr davon abzuweichen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Halt MI 50 Qualität. War wahrscheinlich einfacher, net so sehr davon abzuweichen.



Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr, sehr gut aus.Ich denke die Caps werde ich gar nicht via Kontakt kühlen müssen, denen dürfte ein Luftstrom reichen wenn überhaupt.Die Effizienz der Spannungsversorgung bis 250Amper ist hervorragend, da sollte dicke Platz für Undervolting sein. Auch in die andere Richtung macht bis 400A noch Sinn wie ich finde, wobei ab 400Amper definitiv Wasser angesagt ist. Mit Morpheus sollten die aber zu zähmen sein bis dahin.

2 Phasendesign für den HBM sollte auch locker für 1,1Ghz an Takt reichen, wenn wir schon verbesserte HBM Stacks haben dürften auch 1,2Ghz drin sein, in Ausnahmen vielleicht mehr. Das wären 1,2TB/s Bandbreite.....

Generell sieht das alles deutlich unproblematischer aus als ich vermutet habe,mal sehn was Igor noch so misst an den VRM´s dann bin ich eigentlich schon im Bilde was ich basteln kann und was nicht.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Klingt ganz nach "auf jeden Fall kaufen und dran Rumspielen" bei Dir.
Viel Spass!

btw.
Neues Gehäuse ala Dr. wäre sinnvoll. Nur 120,-€ bis ans Lebensende ne Wertanlage.
Wäre mal interessant ob die Lüfter gewechselt werden können?
Da noch ein paar Prozent drauflegen und man spart sich Umbauten obenrum.
An der Backplate noch Was nachrüsten dann entspr. Igors Messungen.


----------



## BrandWolle (7. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

Danke für deine erste Einschätzung. Damit machst du es mir leichter den Kauf nicht bereit zu haben!
Ich bin zwar ein alter Schrauber aus dem KFZ Bereich. Aber deine Aussagen lassen mein Schrauberherz höher schlagen xD


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Danke für deine erste Einschätzung. Damit machst du es mir leichter den Kauf nicht bereit zu haben!
> Ich bin zwar ein alter Schrauber aus dem KFZ Bereich. Aber deine Aussagen lassen mein Schrauberherz höher schlagen xD



Kein Problem, ich bin selbst überrascht. Ich hätte das Konstrukt schwerer zu handeln eingeschätzt. Aber ich denke hier kann man allein via Baseplate das PCB Kühl halten bei der Effizienz der Wandler. Vor allem kann man wieder die Phasen schön mit über die Backplate kühlen mit ein paar WLPads.

Die Heatpipe und die Chamber gehen ja auch geschlossen über die Baseplate drüber bei der Referenz, da dürfte nichtmal groß Luft dran kommen. Das scheint mir alles leicht zu kühlen wenn man nicht gerade 400Amper plus durchjagen möchte. Die Spannungen am Core sind auch deutlich niedriger als bei der V10 jetzt, das sollte recht granulare justierungen zulassen im mv Bereich. Ich denke 1V+ fängt hier schon der Overkill an.

Auch die ASICPower liegt wohl nun deutlich näher an der Bordpower als bei der V10.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Bei 400A x 1,25V muss wohl Hellm wieder ran. 
Wird AMD net freischalten.
(Betrieb dann natürlich mit Waterblock)

Ein netter Kollege im 3dC hat den ersten Händler(Halsabschneider für 829,-CHF) aufgetan:
Powercolor Radeon VII (16GB, High End) - Grafikkarte - digitec

Ohne Mengenbegrenzung.


----------



## BrandWolle (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei 400A x 1,25V muss wohl Hellm wieder ran.
> Wird AMD net freischalten.
> (Betrieb dann natürlich mit Waterblock)
> 
> ...



Das sind CHF 
Hatte das schon kurz nach Mitternacht im anderen Threads gepostet...nachdem ich dort bestellt habe


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis, werds gleich mal korrigieren.
Da ist es dann auch net so weit nach Bulgarien für die Miner.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei 400A x 1,25V muss wohl Hellm wieder ran.
> Wird AMD net freischalten.
> (Betrieb dann natürlich mit Waterblock)
> 
> ...



Leider liefern die nicht nach Deutschland, gerade probiert...


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (7. Februar 2019)

Auf Youtube hat jemand ein Video veröffentlicht, nachdem es ihm gestern (06.02.2019) gelungen sein soll, eine Bestellung auf newegg zu platzieren: YouTube

Dort war eine XFX Radeon VII in der Produktsuche aufgetaucht. Später soll sie dann nicht mehr gelistet gewesen sein.

In den Kommentaren unter dem Video las ich aber gerade einen Hinweis von vor einer Stunde, dass man die Karte weiterhin findet, wenn man genau "XFX Radeon VII" in das Suchfeld eingibt.

Und nun haltet Euch fest: Das habe ich gleich ausprobiert und voilá: XFX Radeon VII DirectX 12 RX-VEGMA3FD6 Video Card - Newegg.com

Der größte Hammer ist aber der Preis:  *EUR 628,31 inklusive VAT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Kennt sich jemand mit  newegg aus? Liefern die tatsächlich nach Deutschland, was die URL und die Preisangabe ja suggerieren?

Allerdings lässt sich keine Bestellung platzieren. Man kann sich lediglich vormerken lassen für den Zeitpunkt der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Februar 2019)

Das ist ohne Steuern. Da kommen die Steuern des jeweiligen Bundesstaates noch drauf. 

Edit :hast recht, war inkl Steuern 
[emoji54]

Der Preis wäre natürlich gut.

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Februar 2019)

Dann rechne noch 19% EUst mit drauf, falls sie beim Zoll hängen bleibt.
Dann ist der Preis garnicht mal so gut  ~750€


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (7. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dann rechne noch 19% EUst mit drauf, falls sie beim Zoll hängen bleibt.
> Dann ist der Preis garnicht mal so gut  ~750€



Es ist ein Preis von EUR 527,99 angegeben. Und ein weiterer Preis von EUR 628,31 (das sind +19%) mit dem Hinweis  "inklusive VAT" (also Umsatzsteuer).

Käme da tatsächlich noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer dazu?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2019)

Dazu noch der Versand und schon gehts Richtung 800€.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Newegg ist der größte Amerikanische Versandhändler. Du willst das Teil doch nicht aus den USA Importieren.....
Ich rechne damit das der deutsche Markt halbwegs gut versorgt wird, das ist der Kernmarkt in der EU. Bei Vega war Deutschland das einzigste Land in Europa wo man halbwegs vernünftig an die V10 kam. Ich denke das wird diesmal ähnlich sein. Ich denke auch nicht das Newegg den Preis lassen wird, das ist natürlich auch ne schöne Werbung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Februar 2019)

BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Es ist ein Preis von EUR 527,99 angegeben. Und ein weiterer Preis von EUR 628,31 (das sind +19%) mit dem Hinweis  "inklusive VAT" (also Umsatzsteuer).
> 
> Käme da tatsächlich noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer dazu?



Jop, nach meinem Verständnis schon.
Zoll gibts für PC-Teile zwar nicht, aber die EUst musst immer zahlen.
Vorausgesetzt, das ding bleibt hängen


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jop, nach meinem Verständnis schon.
> Zoll gibts für PC-Teile zwar nicht, aber die EUst musst immer zahlen.
> Vorausgesetzt, das ding bleibt hängen



Kannst es ja als Briefbeschwerer anmelden


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Ich hab jetzt 7 Modelle auf der Watchlist. Da wird nachher schon was klappen ^^


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (7. Februar 2019)

Ok-ok, ist wohl doch nicht so attraktiv das Angebot für uns in DE. Aber zumindest sind nach *dem *Preis jetzt alle hellwach! 

Ausserdem wissen wir ja erst abschliessend, wie gut der Preis ist, wenn andere Preise bekannt sind, zu denen man Radeon VII konkret in DE erwerben kann.

Im Vorfeld gab es ja Befürchtungen, die Karte könnte zum Schürfen der neuen Kryptowährung "Grin" sehr attraktiv sein und Gamer könnten daher erneut leer ausgehen.

Da ich dazu nichts mehr gehört habe - gibt es hier irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse?


----------



## fenster86 (7. Februar 2019)

BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Ok-ok, ist wohl doch nicht so attraktiv das Angebot für uns in DE. Aber zumindest sind nach *dem *Preis jetzt alle hellwach!
> 
> Ausserdem wissen wir ja erst abschliessend, wie gut der Preis ist, wenn andere Preise bekannt sind, zu denen man Radeon VII konkret in DE erwerben kann.



Würde eher sagen wir wissen erst wie gut der Preis ist, wenn die Benches auf dem Tisch liegen  ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Februar 2019)

BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Ok-ok, ist wohl doch nicht so attraktiv das Angebot für uns in DE. Aber zumindest sind nach *dem *Preis jetzt alle hellwach!
> 
> Ausserdem wissen wir ja erst abschliessend, wie gut der Preis ist, wenn andere Preise bekannt sind, zu denen man Radeon VII konkret in DE erwerben kann.
> 
> ...



bis jetzt is die 2080Ti wohl unangefochtener Grin Meister

(gute die Titan RTX is es eig aber die kauft keiner weil zu teuer)

muss sich erst noch zeigen was Radeon VII da schafft


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Februar 2019)

Bin voll im Releasefieber, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht müßte...  

Hat die schon jemand bei einem deutschen Händler gesehen ?


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Bin voll im Releasefieber, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht müßte...
> 
> Hat jemand die schon jemand bei einem deutschen Händler gesehen ?



Leider nicht. Bin schon am F5n ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Februar 2019)

bei Newegg is se für 630€ drinne

XFX Radeon VII DirectX 12 RX-VEGMA3FD6 Video Card - Newegg.com

aber ich schätze mal ein Platzhalter um aufmerksamkeit zu generieren


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei Newegg is se für 630€ drinne
> 
> XFX Radeon VII DirectX 12 RX-VEGMA3FD6 Video Card - Newegg.com
> 
> aber ich schätze mal ein Platzhalter um aufmerksamkeit zu generieren



Denke ich auch.


----------



## olletsag (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal ein wenig Vega getuned hättest dann wüßtest Du auch, das meist mit steigender VDDC der Abstand zw. Hotspot und GPU größer wurde.
> Hotspot ist wahrscheinlich ein Sammelsurium an Werten und davon dann Max.
> "Kein Hotspot" ist bei ähnlichem Chipdesign + Umfeld  (I/O+Soc+Doubler etc.) eher nur ein frommer Wunsch.(würde mich wundern)
> Was positiv sein könnte ist Untertakten vom HBM.
> Bei Vega ist der SOC>1107 meist ein Schwachpunkt, wodurch mit Air ein HBM-Takt > 1105 schwierig(selten) war.


Du bist lustig...

Nur mal so - Luft ist ein schlechter Wärmeleiter und mit Underfills kann man "Luft überbrücken".

Es ist andersherum. Der imaginäre Hotspotwert muss weiter weg von max GPU liegen, sonst würde die GPU Temp bei Vollauslastung alles limitieren. Das Problem muss bei der Radeon7 nicht bestehen. Der Hotspot ist ein Interposer-Thermalwert - ich schreibe ja nicht umsonst "Sockellimit". Das IO kann verdammt warm werden und was dann passiert, sah man hier und da bei schlechtem Binning des TU102.

Einfach mal nach Interposer 3D IC "CU Pillar IO" googeln. PWR liegt dabei auf "Ebene" M2. Ich hoffe im Bild sind die sehr feines Zuleitungen im Interposer (für die Bumps) die unter dem Hotspot liegen erkennbar?

Gerade dort wo bei Vega-v1 der HBM sitzt kann es tatsächlich zum Stau kommen. Die MI50 muss das Problem nicht haben, da HBM links und rechts daneben platziert wird und der Aufbau nur "gemoldet" erscheint.

Wir werden es in ein paar Stunden wissen.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Wir werden es in ein paar Stunden wissen.



Und Dank Igor auch wie es unter Wasser aussieht. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


btw.
Bei Dir hat doch Jemand in der Family ne Vega.
Probier einfach mal mit ner VDDC 0,9V vs. 1,05V nen stressigen Bench.
Da wirst Du sehen, das die Diff. GPU zu Hotspot sich erheblich ändert.
(wäre auch mein Tipp für schlechte Chips oder schlechten Airflow, 
Da hilft wirklich nur Weniger, sofern man nicht die WLP austauschen kann/will)


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Läuft aktuell für Vega wenn man dem ersten Bench von APEX hier glauben darf.
Apex Legends тест GPU/CPU | MMORPG / Онлайн-игры | Тест GPU

Die LC kriegt die 2080 ja schon


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Läuft aktuell für Vega wenn man dem ersten Bench von APEX hier glauben darf.
> Apex Legends тест GPU/CPU | MMORPG / Онлайн-игры | Тест GPU
> 
> Die LC kriegt die 2080 ja schon



Naja, Apex bzw. auch Frostbite Engine sind für mich keine Referenz. Wichtig ist der Querschnitt , zumindest für mich...


----------



## olletsag (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und Dank Igor auch wie es unter Wasser aussieht. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Ich vermute besser als bei der Vega64, da das "Molding" die Fläche in der Heizzone vergrößert. Gut zu sehen wie AMD Wert darauf legte, die Vaporchamber mit ausreichend vielen "Zylindern" stabiler zu machen, damit die Fläche stetig plan aufliegt und man in jeder Lebenslage ausreichenden Anpressdruck erzeugen kann.

Mit den Heatpipes geht man andere Wege als nVidia, weil man es kann. NVidia muss mehr Bauteile erreichen, die über das gesamte Layout verstreut sind. Ich hätte mir mehr 6 oder 8mm Heatpipes gewünscht, die sind schneller.

Aber warten wir ab was Raff und Igor zu berichten hat.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Februar 2019)

Da tut sich was bei Mindfactory


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Naja, Apex bzw. auch Frostbite Engine sind für mich keine Referenz. Wichtig ist der Querschnitt , zumindest für mich...



Naja ich wage mal zu behaupten dass auch die kommenden Blockbuster geschmeidig laufen werde, Dirt Rally 2.0, Divison 2, Devil May Cry dürften ebefalls gut auf Vega laufen.
Mal gespannt wie es in Metro aussieht, da hat Nvidia bestimmt wieder ein paar nette Schikanen mit drin.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Da tut sich was bei Mindfactory



Vor* 12Uhr* tut sich bestimmt nichts.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich wage mal zu behaupten dass auch die kommenden Blockbuster geschmeidig laufen werde, Dirt Rally 2.0, Divison 2, Devil May Cry dürften ebefalls gut auf Vega laufen.
> Mal gespannt wie es in Metro aussieht, da hat Nvidia bestimmt wieder ein paar nette Schikanen mit drin.



Damit wollte ich die AMD nicht schlecht machen, aber für mich ist der Querschnitt wichtig, da ich alle möglichen Genre und Publisher gern Spiele....


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Zu Apex:
Ähnliche Engine wie Titanfall 2 ist doch interessant. TF2 läuft net schlecht.(auch mit Cf)
Und mein Wunsch fürs neue Jahr:
Frostbite sollte wirklich mal nen Cut machen und auf DX12/Vulkan only umsteigen.(W7 ist auch bald Geschichte)
Das Gefrickel mit DX11+12 ist kontraproduktiv.
vs.
Divison 2-Beta sah im 7min Gameplay-Video von den AMD-Mitarbeitern net schlecht aus.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich die AMD nicht schlecht machen, aber für mich ist der Querschnitt wichtig, da ich alle möglichen Genre und Publisher gern Spiele....



Ist ja auch nichts gegen einzuwenden. In den aktuellen Parcouren sind jedoch viele unrelevante Titel mittlerweile wo Vega deutlich schlechter performt als in neueren Spielen. Man schaue sich nur mal den Leistungsabfall von Pascal gegenüber Vega an in neueren Spielen.


----------



## olletsag (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und Dank Igor...


Das Problem mit dem Hotspot sollte es eigentlich nicht mehr geben. Warum? Frage Igor.
Selbst Sapphire beachtet nun wie man die Schrauben anziehen sollte...und was dabei passiert, wenn man "ausreichend" WLP verwendet.

Mir war nur so das du es andersherum geschrieben hast (GPU Temp versus Hotspot), oder ich habe es falsch verstanden.

In dem Bild sieht man auch schön an den Farben (rot), wie die Wärme sich ungleichmässig verteilt, wenn der HBM dort auch noch "hineinstrahlt", wird es natürlich mehr.

Besser ist also die Voltage des Chips zu senken (0,95-0,97V [weniger ist noch besser-siehe Sockellimit]@1500-1550MHz) und den HBM Takt hochzuprügeln (1075-1150), weil GCN an der Bandbreite hängt, bringt das tatsächlich mehr.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich bei Mindfactory Radeon VII in die Suche eintippe, kommt ne Radioantenne...


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Mindfactory Radeon VII in die Suche eintippe, kommt ne Radioantenne...



All you hear is, Radio gagga.Radio Guggu.


----------



## olletsag (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Mindfactory Radeon VII in die Suche eintippe, kommt ne Radioantenne...


Man hätte sich über AMD.com auch benachrichtigen lassen können. Ich weiss zumindest das bestimmte Partnerangebote erst am 11. online gehen.

Am besten ein paar Beruhigungstabletten einwerfen und tiiiieeeefffff Luft holen.


----------



## Mellowitsch (7. Februar 2019)

Alle hier am Campen  Viel Glück allen beim Hunten


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Die musst Du dazukaufen da die auf die Karte gehört... da die neue Karte alles bieten soll, also nicht nur herumspielen mit



Ich will keine f..cking Antenne! Ich will die Seven benchen...


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Selbst Sapphire beachtet nun wie man die Schrauben anziehen sollte...und was dabei passiert wenn man "ausreichend" WLP verwendet.
> Mir war nur so das du andersherum geschrieben hast (GPU Temp versus Hotspot), oder ich habe es falsch verstanden.



Bis die R VII - Reviews online sind, kannst Du doch einfach mal die alte Vega mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen testen.
(Ich häng Dir mal zwei Bsp. in den Anhang. Die Diff. GPU zu Hotspot kannste dann selber ausrechnen)
Das Review zum ominösen Hotspot von Igor ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich für Jeden der seine Vega mit neuer WLP aufhübscht.

btw.
Jo, wenns bei Radeon VII keinen Hotspot mehr gibt wäre Das natürlich echt günstig fürs OCen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Hör auf uns zu ärgern


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Hier die neuen Karten und kostet euch nicht euer Kopf
> 
> Radeon R7 Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
> 
> (Wer drauf drückt hat unterschrieben eine zu Kaufen)



Da hat einer nen clown zum Frühstück gehabt


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. Februar 2019)

@iWebi: Wahnsinnig witzig!


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe die Händler halten sich ans NDA und keiner macht ein paar Minuten früher das Angebot on.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Die viertel Stunde kriegen wir auch noch tot gequatscht.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Kommen die Tests früher?



Ich rechne mit 12 Uhr.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Die Spannung steigt, mal sehn obs wirklich 12 Uhr wird.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Spannung steigt, mal sehn obs wirklich 12 Uhr wird.


Warum? Nein.


----------



## olletsag (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bis die R VII - Reviews online sind, kannst Du doch einfach mal die alte Vega mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen testen.


V64=6432@4K-optimized [1525/1045@956mV-GPU Load 100% 200W_AP]....



Spoiler



Du willst mich nur ablenken...


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

@Linmoum
Lösch mal bitte iWebi aus dem Thread. die Posts sind net hilfreich.
(IWebi kann gerne seinen eigenen Laberthread aufmachen)


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Sieht jemand was??


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sieht jemand was??


Wenn ich ausm Fenster schaue, oder wie?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Sieht mau aus


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Du willst mich nur ablenken...



Und dann schnapp ich Dir die R VII weg.
(keine Bange , ich steig net um)


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Dann wohl doch eher 14-15 Uhr.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Quatsch, iWebi bleibt mal schön hier. Mein F5 Button glüht!


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Geht so.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dann wohl doch eher 14-15 Uhr.


Ist ja auch so überraschend ^^


----------



## Mellowitsch (7. Februar 2019)

Verfügbarkeit soll wohl mau sein...


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so überraschend ^^



Ein paar Spoiler deuteten eher auf mittag hin.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein paar Spoiler deuteten eher auf mittag hin.



Dann glaube ich eher, da wurde was falsch gedeutet


----------



## BrandWolle (7. Februar 2019)

Wieso hab ich das maue Gefühl keine R7 zu bekommen, trotz bestätigter Bestellung -.-"


----------



## FunkyMaster (7. Februar 2019)

Also wenn ich morgen in Euromillions gewinne gönne ich mir auch solch ein Teil. Hab jetzt aber seit einer Woche ne Vega 56.


----------



## Modoka (7. Februar 2019)

Das beste ist das ich um 15uhr 1.5 std autofahrt vor mir habe, da kann ich in ruhe 3 reviews lesen


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Auto fährt, er liest. Passt doch


----------



## Modoka (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Während du Auto fährst? oder Beifahrer?



Als Beifahrer natürlich^^


----------



## Modoka (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Man muss ja mal nachhaken dürfen, es gibt ja wirklich Leute die nicht auf die Straße schauen



 ja alles gut, war evtl auch etwas blöd ausgedrückt!


----------



## little_hero (7. Februar 2019)

Modoka schrieb:


> ja alles gut, war evtl auch etwas blöd ausgedrückt!



irgendwann ist es Realität, so in 20 Jahren  

Gibt es eigentlich schon Aussagen ob von Anfang an auch Wasserkühler geben wird für die Vega VII ?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Ein Häppchen für Zwischendurch
YouTube


----------



## BrandWolle (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein Häppchen für Zwischendurch
> YouTube



Schon gesehen. Wenn das wirklich so stimmt und es durch das mehr an VRam zu keinen Nachladerucklern kommt, ist genau das eingetreten was man schon vermutet hat.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

YouTube

OC 8Auer
2,1Ghz gehen schon mal klar.


----------



## BrandWolle (7. Februar 2019)

Der8auer hat ein Video zum OC der R7 gemacht

YouTube


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> OC 8Auer
> 2,1Ghz gehen schon mal klar.



Unter LN2 oder was?


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Februar 2019)

Bei Mindfactory verfügbar! Hab bestellt...


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Mindfactory deutlich günstiger als Caseking. UVP 730, Sapphirekarten für 750.


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

Sapphire Radeon 7 bei Mindfactory bestellt. Kommt dann am dienstag oder so -.-


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Mindfactory hat aber offenbar nicht das Spielepaket wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

edit: Gurdi war schneller.
Geht es auch nachträglich über AMD-Support?


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Februar 2019)

Das wird schon klappen wenn man den Code auf der  MF Seite beantragt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wieso steht Da nix von den Games ?
> Geht es auch nachträglich über AMD-Support?



Muss man mal schauen, ich denke die Keys gibts trotzdem dabei.
Zum UVP Preis schon ausverkauft.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Das wird schon klappen wenn man den Code auf der  MF Seite beantragt.



Denk ich auch.


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Februar 2019)

So die karte ist verfügbar Mindfactory, Caseking etc..habe gerade die von MSI bestellt. Nur von Saphire sind 20€ teurer warum auch immer


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat aber offenbar nicht das Spielepaket wenn ich das richtig sehe.



Doch 

AMD Radeon VII GameBundle | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Februar 2019)

gester hatte irgendwer im 3DCenter geschrieben, dass die VII kein Spielebundel bekommt

alerdings find ichs gerade nicht mehr

Edit: hat sich ja schon erledigt xD


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Sapphire du Prolet 
Ich war mal wieder geizig^^

Asrock ist jetzt auch verfügbar, die sieht auch schick aus finde ich.

@Darpa: Danke.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

So dann gleich mal lesen, was ich da für nen Crap bestellt habe


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Februar 2019)

2 sind bei MF schon ausferkauft


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 2 sind bei MF schon ausferkauft



Die Asrock ist noch versteckt aber anklickbar
16GB ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de

Die gamepacks werden jetzt auch gelistet.



DARPA schrieb:


> So dann gleich mal lesen, was ich da für nen Crap bestellt habe


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Februar 2019)

"Lagernd und für Sie reserviert"^^


----------



## FunkyMaster (7. Februar 2019)

So endlich 15 Uhr. Jetzt sollte es mit den Tests los gehen.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Sapphire hat die guten Chips...
(man sollte auch AMD-only Hersteller fördern; Gaussmath 1+)


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Test ist verfügbar: AMD Radeon VII im Test: Spezialbenchmarks mit 5K-Leistung, Compute, Tessellation und Undervolting

Sieht ziemlich gut aus! Komplett im Mittel auf Augenhöhe mit der RTX 2080 OC.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Februar 2019)

Meine Frau versucht mir gerade die Kreditkarte  zu entziehen


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> "Lagernd und für Sie reserviert"^^



Bei mir der gleiche Status... ^^

Edit: Die Sapphire ist ausverkauft auf MF...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Test ist verfügbar: AMD Radeon VII im Test: Spezialbenchmarks mit 5K-Leistung, Compute, Tessellation und Undervolting
> 
> Sieht ziemlich gut aus! Komplett im Mittel auf Augenhöhe mit der RTX 2080 OC.



hier is der normale Test

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/Tests/Benchmark-Review-1274185/3/


----------



## FunkyMaster (7. Februar 2019)

Bin jetzt gerade ein wenig enttäuscht. Dachte die ist ein wenig besser. Tja dann wird sie erst nächstes Jahr gekauft wenn das P/L-Verhältniss stimmt mit ca 450 Euro. Jetzt ist mir das noch zu viel Kohle.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

@Olletsag
Du hast Recht!
R VII hat keinen Hotspot mehr sondern Junction Temp. (Damit bleibt alles Anders.)


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Februar 2019)

War ich irgend zu schnell bei der Bestellung? Bei mir steht Vorkasse, wollte aber PayPal oder geht das nicht bei Mindfactory?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Ich nutze immer Paydirekt, ist schnell, einfach und zuverlässig.


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> War ich irgend zu schnell bei der Bestellung? Bei mir steht Vorkasse, wollte aber PayPal oder geht das nicht bei Mindfactory?



Hab per paypal bestellt. 

" Lagernd und für Sie reserviert "


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Oh, oh, Gurdi. Hoffentlich liefert AMD bessere Treiber nach, damit das OC richtig klappt...


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Februar 2019)

Krass, laut CB verbaucht die Karte mit Undervolting nur 200W und ist genau so schnell wie Stock. Auch überraschend, trotz Overclocking steigt der Verbrauch nicht wirklich über 300W bei CB.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Krass, laut CB verbaucht die Karte mit Undervolting nur 200W und ist genau so schnell wie Stock.



Hab ich auch gerade gesehen. Dann muss noch ein guter Custom Kühler her und die Sache ist rund.


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Hab per paypal bestellt.
> 
> " Lagernd und für Sie reserviert "



Ah Mist okay. Muss warte bis ich die Daten zum überweisen bekomme. Status: offen.


----------



## Linmoum (7. Februar 2019)

Was ist eigentlich mit Alternate? Da kommt ja gar nichts.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Tja, war wirklich nur ne Handvoll für die 1. Runde


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Oh, oh, Gurdi. Hoffentlich liefert AMD bessere Treiber nach, damit das OC richtig klappt...



Mal sehn, wahrscheinlich kann man via PPT was rein prügeln. Dürfte nicht komfortabel sein zu Beginn aber klappt schon.
Wenn mein LC Bios als Seven erkannt wird mit PPT scheint das generell schon mal lauffähig.



Linmoum schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Alternate? Da kommt ja gar nichts.



Ja traurig. Wollte eigentlich eine dort direkt holen heute. Aber wie bei Vega 10 nix da.



DARPA schrieb:


> Tja, war wirklich nur ne Handvoll für die 1. Runde



Caseking hat noch welche aber die Kontingente mit UVP sind schnell weg, das war klar.


----------



## Linmoum (7. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand mit ARLT Erfahrung? Laut denen "in Kürze verfügbar". War für MF zu langsam, also da für 729€ bestellt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit ARLT Erfahrung? Laut denen "in Kürze verfügbar". War für MF zu langsam, also da für 729€ bestellt.



Gib mal nen Link, kenn ich net.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

ARLT ist nen großer Laden, gibts schon lange.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Schade das Igor noch net seinen Waterblock draufgeschnallt hat.
Air ist definitiv nur mit UV und klein gehaltenen Temps sinnvoll.(oder Ghetto-Mod)
(Tatktfluktuationen um die Temp abzuregeln, Puuh! ähnlich wie beim Lüfter viel zu sprunghaft)

Einmal Link zur Temp-Messmethode+Regelung  ala AMD und ein Taktverlauf:
Heisses Eisen im Test: AMD Radeon VII – mit viel Anlauf und Wind auf Augenhoehe zur Geforce RTX 2080 – Seite 2 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Heisses Eisen im Test: AMD Radeon VII – mit viel Anlauf und Wind auf Augenhoehe zur Geforce RTX 2080 – Seite 17 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Ich sag dann mal Bye... war nett mit euch zu schreiben
> 
> Leistung ist Top aber die Lüfter ein schöner Flop. Tut mir leid ohne Custom wird das nichts mit uns zwei ''Radeon VII''
> 
> Also doch auf Navi warten bzw. hoffen das die was besseres liefert.



Hätte den Kühler auch deutlich besser eingeschätzt. Mal schaun wie er sich hier so in der Praxis schlägt. Ich hab schon ne Idee was ich mit dem Teil mache.


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Februar 2019)

Ja der Kühler ist eine Enttäuschung, aber immerhin habe ich wie bei der Vega FE im Leerlauf meine Ruhe. Die MSI RX 560 nervt im Idle schon langsam.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2019)

Da muss nen Water Block drauf


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da muss nen Water Block drauf



Ja denke auch dass das der Karte gut tun wird. Nervig ist natürlich der Buggy treiber aktuell. Ich hatte es schon fast geahnt, wie beim V10 Launch....


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

HWLuxx zeigt, das UV gut anschlägt.(mit besserer Kühlung greift dann der Arbitrator sicher net mehr so störend in den Takt)
7-nm-GPU und 16 GB HBM2: Die Radeon VII im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. Februar 2019)

Ich war auch nach dem Test ein wenig enttäuscht, was ich da gekauft hatte. Ich dachte nicht der Kühler so ne Vuvusela ist. Naja, egal, "Bezahlt. Lagern und für Sie reserviert". Jetzt müssen nur Wasserblocks zeitlich kommen. Die zerlegte Wasserkühlung in der Schüssel neben dem Tisch macht das Wohnzimmer nicht gemütlicher 

Edit: verliert man bei Sapphire die Garantie, wenn man den Kühler umbaut?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2019)

Bin ziemlich enttäuscht.... [emoji26]

Leistung und Kühlung [emoji21]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Die Shaderleistung konnte ja net viel größer als bei ner LC sein. Also im erwarteten Rahmen.
Als 95%-4k_Graka ist dann allerdings max. Sichtweite ohne Ruckler möglich. Bekommt man erst mit ner T-Rex woanders.
(1-2 Gameworks-Features ne Stufe zurück und die Leistung passt. Bei StrangeBrigade soundso. Das muss noch reifen und neue Games werden ganz Anders ausssehen)
Was mir in den Reviews fehlt ist Untertakten vom HBM. Wie schaut es dann mit den HBM-Temps aus?

btw.
Selbst wenn man 95% alte Games anschaut sind die Frametimes schon OoB ganz nett. Und die FE ist ein A-Chip.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Shaderleistung konnte ja net viel größer als bei ner LC sein. Also im erwarteten Rahmen.
> Als 95%-4k_Graka ist dann allerdings max. Sichtweite ohne Ruckler möglich. Bekommt man erst mit ner T-Rex woanders.
> (1-2 Gameworks-Features ne Stufe zurück und die Leistung passt. Bei StrangeBrigade soundso. Das muss noch reifen und neue Games werden ganz Anders ausssehen)
> Was mir in den Reviews fehlt ist Untertakten vom HBM. Wie schaut es dann mit den HBM-Temps aus?



Auf so was kommt doch kaum einer. Ich denke man kann Temp beim Speicher einsparen.



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich war auch nach dem Test ein wenig enttäuscht, was ich da gekauft hatte. Ich dachte nicht der Kühler so ne Vuvusela ist. Naja, egal, "Bezahlt. Lagern und für Sie reserviert". Jetzt müssen nur Wasserblocks zeitlich kommen. Die zerlegte Wasserkühlung in der Schüssel neben dem Tisch macht das Wohnzimmer nicht gemütlicher
> 
> Edit: verliert man bei Sapphire die Garantie, wenn man den Kühler umbaut?



Musst ja nicht zwangsläufig was zerlegen. Shround runter und zwei 120er drauf, Backplate mit WLPads ausstatten sollte schon einiges bringen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Musst ja nicht zwangsläufig was zerlegen. Shround runter und zwei 120er drauf, Backplate mit WLPads ausstatten sollte schon einiges bringen.


Doch, ich habe eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung mit dem externen Radiator, die wird doch nicht wegen nur CPU in der Nase bohren


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

Schon komisch  ich bin voll zufrieden mit den Werten. Kühlung ist mir so ziemlich egal, da eh Wakü kommt sobald block verfügbar.  Von der Leistung her entspricht die Karte meiner Vorstellung. Die bleibt mir denk ich treu bis sie durch was ernst zu nehmendes ( sicher nicht das aktuelle RT haha)  abgelöst werden darf  Ohhhh ich freu mich auf das Paket  gg


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Da du nur an deine Wasserkühlung denkst.
> 
> Gibt genug die sich die Wasserkühlung nicht antun.



Naja, ich habe mich quasi dazu entschieden auf Wakü zu gehen weil die R7 angekündigt wurde ^^ War schon länger in Planung und es hat nur die richtige Karte gefehlt.

Ist auch schon alles vormontiert. Denke 2x360mm sollten reichen um da was raus zu holen.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Der Ghetto-Mod, wie von Gurdi vorgeschlagen, wird schon reichen für die Air-Puristen.


----------



## Linmoum (7. Februar 2019)

Im Prinzip ist es das geworden, was man erahnen konnte. Knapp hinter einer 2080. Einzig die Kühllösung wirft Fragen auf und die scheinbar viiieeel zu hohe Spannung erinnert an Hawaii und die 290.

Für Bastler ist das hingegen, wie erwartet, eine sehr nette Karte mit extrem viel Potential.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Ich habe den Shitstorm, der von der grünen Seite ja tatsächlich gekommen ist ein wenig erwartet.  Dabei war die Sache vorab ziemlich klar. AMD hat klar gesagt 25%-30% mehr Performance als Vega 64. Und siehe da, das passt.

Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Treiber besser funktionieren zum aktuellen Stand. Die verbauten Lüfter sind ja ne mittlere Katastrophe. Das alles hält mich nicht davon ab, Geduld und Liebe in die Karte zu stecken, um das beste herauszuholen. Ich bin gespannt, wie gut die Karte mit meinen riesigen Punktwolken klar kommt.


----------



## Zailes (7. Februar 2019)

Denk ihr da kommt noch was an Leistung seitens des Treibers? Bei Vega 10 war ja auch sehr viel drin.

Bei den aktuellen Werten tendiere ich zu 2080 zumal ich wqhd spiele


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Für WQHD hätte ich ne LC für 445,-€ genommen. Aber da muss man mal früher Zuschlagen.
(und net Hinterher anfangen mit Überlegen, Was man eigentlich braucht)

btw.
Im Profibereich gibt es ja sogar mehr Leistung als erwartet.(FP 64+16)
siehe TH


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im Profibereich gibt es ja sogar mehr Leistung als erwartet.(FP 64+16)
> siehe TH



Igor sagt, dass die FP64 Rate bei 1/ 4 liegen soll??! Bei der Leistung gibt er aber nur 0.88 TFLOPS an?! Das passt doch nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Februar 2019)

In guter AMD Tradition, der Launch war wieder mal schlecht.
Die Karte ist Stock kein rundes Produkt, kennt man ja von AMD. Schade dass man die Karte nicht ab Werk vernünftig optimiert, so hätte man bessere Testergebnisse erreichen können. So reicht es oftmals nicht mal für eine Referenz 1080 TI. Dieses mal werde ich keine AMD Karte kaufen.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Igor sagt, dass die FP64 Rate bei 1/ 4 liegen soll??! Bei der Leistung gibt er aber nur 0.88 TFLOPS an?! Das passt doch nicht.



Er sagt auch, das noch Klärungsbedarf ist. Das Glas ist halbvoll. Wird schon!


btw.
Vgl. mit alter Hardware aus dem nonHDR-Zeitalter sind genauso sinnvoll wie ein guter Teil der gebenchten Games.
Wer ne Radeon VII kauft, Der blickt nach Vorn.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Man muss aber auch mal festhalten, dass die Seven bei so manchen Spielen (z.B. Battlefield V, Far Cry 5, Strange Brigade, Shadow of the Tomb Raider) tatsächlich sogar vor der RTX 2080 liegt.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch mal festhalten, dass die Seven bei so manchen Spielen (z.B. Battlefield V, Far Cry 5, Strange Brigade, Shadow of the Tomb Raider) tatsächlich sogar vor der RTX 2080 liegt.



Das Geningel kommt auch nur von Balkenlängen - Freunden, die noch nie Was von Frametimes und Streaming gehört haben.
Passt irgendwie dazu. Mehr Vram durch HBCC hilft.
AMDs HBCC-Feature kann (in der richtigen Situation) bis zu 70% Mehrperformance bringen | 3DCenter.org

Man sollte wirklich erst Ende 2019 abrechnen, wenn entspr. Games im Laufe des Jahres kommen.
Und als Prosumer hat Gaussmath eh Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Zailes schrieb:


> Denk ihr da kommt noch was an Leistung seitens des Treibers? Bei Vega 10 war ja auch sehr viel drin.
> 
> Bei den aktuellen Werten tendiere ich zu 2080 zumal ich wqhd spiele



Schwer zu sagen, die Karte arbeitet schon anders als Vega vorher. Die genrelle Auslastung wird sich nicht ändern denke ich, der Abitrator wird sicher noch etwas feintuning erhalten. Außerdem ist denkbar das die genutze Speichermenge sowie das Streaming in einigen Titeln/Engines leichte Treiberoptimierungen erhalten.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden eine geordert zu haben zur UVP, 730 Euro für das PCB, 16GB HBM und 3 wirklich attraktive Spiele dazu ist ein sehr guter Deal für die Karte.


----------



## GEChun (7. Februar 2019)

Ich bin enttäuscht, der Kühlkörper ist alles andere als n1...

Die Leistung akzeptabel damit wäre ich zufrieden aber nicht bei 749€... 

Ohne Customs Kühler kauf ich nicht..

Werd mir wohl als Übergang nun 2x die 590 zulegen... Und im Sommer/Herbst die 7 Neubewerten...


----------



## Zailes (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für WQHD hätte ich ne LC für 445,-€ genommen. Aber da muss man mal früher Zuschlagen.
> (und net Hinterher anfangen mit Überlegen, Was man eigentlich braucht)
> 
> btw.
> ...



Ich hab eine 1080 unter Wasser die mit 2150mhz rennt... Nur ich möchte eben den 144 näher kommen


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Test ist verfügbar: AMD Radeon VII im Test: Spezialbenchmarks mit 5K-Leistung, Compute, Tessellation und Undervolting
> 
> Sieht ziemlich gut aus! Komplett im Mittel auf Augenhöhe mit der RTX 2080 OC.



Mal kurz in den Vega Seven Laberthread reingeschaut und wieder diese völlig absurde Beweihräucherung gelesen. Aua.



Linmoum schrieb:


> Einzig die Kühllösung wirft Fragen auf und die scheinbar viiieeel zu hohe Spannung erinnert an Hawaii und die 290.



Es existiert keine viel zu hohe Spannung. Hat nie existiert und wird auch nie existieren.
Es ist der übliche Sicherheitsabstand wie bei jedem Hersteller, Nvidia wie AMD.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe den Shitstorm, der von der grünen Seite ja tatsächlich gekommen ist ein wenig erwartet.



Deshalb verkrümelst du dich ja auch in den Laberthread, damit man quasi unter "Gleichgesinnten" die Cherrypicks feiern kann.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Dabei war die Sache vorab ziemlich klar. AMD hat klar gesagt 25%-30% mehr Performance als Vega 64. Und siehe da, das passt.



Vielleicht in den 5K Benchmarks, ansonsten sind das eher +23%, aber ganz sicher keine +30%.
Und AMD hat auch noch gegenüber dem langsamen Referenzdesign getestet und dafür 5,7 Dezibel trotz Axialkühlung für euch aufbereitet. Glanzleistung!



gaussmath schrieb:


> Das alles hält mich nicht davon ab, Geduld und Liebe in die Karte zu stecken, um das beste herauszuholen.



Da holst du auch nicht mehr raus als aus einer Vega, Pascal oder Turing, aber man kann sich ja immer irgedetwas einreden auch zu dem tollen HBM, der angeblich bessere Frametimes liefert.



> Davon abgesehen erledigen alle drei Grafikkarten die Aufgabe in 3.840 × 2.160 gut.* In 5.120 × 2.880 zeigt sich dann, dass Nvidia ein etwas besseres Speichermanagement hat. Die Radeon RX Vega 64 gerät völlig aus den Fugen, während die GeForce RTX 2080 immer noch gute Frametimes liefert.* Dass auch der Nvidia-Grafikkarte der Speicher ausgeht, erkennt man nur daran, dass die Radeon VII, die ebenso saubere Frametimes hat, plötzlich etwas schneller arbeitet, obwohl der AMD-Beschleuniger in dem Spiel ansonsten langsamer ist. Da die Testszene ein Worst-Case-Szenario ist, ist Wolfenstein 2 auf beiden Grafikkarten durchaus spielbar, auch wenn die Framerate nicht hoch ist.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Es ist wirklich schade um den Thread, können nicht die NOOB´s Ihren Senf im Reviewthread oder bei anderen News-Threads abladen.
Jeder der NICHT kauft oder NICHT überzeugt ist gibt hier nen sinnlosen Kommentar ab.

Hier sollten die Leute mit echtem Interesse unterwegs sein. In den NV-Laberthreads zu Pascal und Turing wird doch auch net sinnlos rumgemobt von den Veganern.


----------



## GEChun (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schade um den Thread, können nicht die NOOB´s Ihren Senf im Reviewthread oder bei anderen News-Threads abladen.
> Jeder der NICHT kauft oder NICHT überzeugt ist gibt hier nen sinnlosen Kommentar ab.
> 
> Hier sollten die Leute mit echtem Interesse unterwegs sein. In den NV-Laberthreads zu Pascal und Turing wird doch auch net sinnlos rumgemobt von den Veganern.



Komm mal runter... ist ja immerhin berechtigte Kritik... die Karte muss sich mit allen Karten seit 2016 messen und wirklich attraktiv ist Sie nicht gestartet... 

Heißt aber dennoch nicht das kein Interesse an der ersten 7 NM GPU da ist...


Edit: News zu Customs immer gerne gesehen!


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Auf Schaffe sein geschwafel können wir hier aber gut verzichten denke ich.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Leute, ich kann verstehen, wenn Gamer enttäuscht sind und abkotzen wegen der Seven. Ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich kann euch aber leider nicht großartig bemitleiden, weil ich heute ein Speichermonster (Größe und Bandbreite) für 750 Euro gekauft habe und vermutlich sogar noch 1/4 FP64 Rate als Sahnehäubchen oben drauf kriege. Ihr meckert, ich reibe mir die Hände. Sorry.  Ach ja, und was die Games betrifft, die ich so zocke zur Zeit ist die Seven tatsächlich auf Augenhöhe mit der RTX 2080. Die Lautstärke nervt indes wirklich. Das ist ein großer Kritikpunkt. Was soll ich sagen, das kriegt man schon hin. ^^

Ich glaube Schaffe vermisst mich.


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, ich kann verstehen, wenn Gamer enttäuscht sind und abkotzen wegen der Seven. Ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich kann euch aber leider nicht großartig bemitleiden, weil ich heute ein Speichermonster (Größe und Bandbreite) für 750 Euro gekauft habe und vermutlich sogar noch 1/4 FP64 Rate als Sahnehäubchen oben drauf kriege. Ihr meckert, ich reibe mir die Hände. Sorry.  Ach ja, und was die Games betrifft, die ich so zocke zur Zeit ist die Seven tatsächlich auf Augenhöhe mit der RTX 2080. Die Lautstärke nervt indes wirklich. Das ist ein großer Kritikpunkt. Was soll ich sagen, das kriegt man schon hin. ^^
> 
> Ich glaube Schaffe vermisst mich.



Sehe ich genau so. (Was auch immer fp64 ist...haha) freue mich auch schon total. Hoffe sie geht morgen noch raus. BIS zu..28% schneller all meine verkaufte Vega 64 heute, und habe quasi nur 400€ für die Selven bezahlt + die 3 Games! Guter Deal.  Immer diese krasse Kritik...oh 10% schlechter als ne 2080..wä Scheiss AMD. Kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Es ist ja nicht so als ob die Vega 64 voll langsam wäre oder man die Seven Kaufen muss, ne neue war eigentlich unötig aber möchte gerne mehr meine 144hz ausnutzen.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Ja, jeder Gamer hat seine eigene Position und kann die Seven beliebig schlecht dastehen lassen vor sich selbst. Ist doch in Ordnung. Ich bin gespannt auf das Kärtchen. Was habe ich mit und durch meinen Threadripper an Code gebastelt und viel gelernt. Das wird mit der Seven genauso laufen. Ich bin einfach positiv, was diese Hardware betrifft. Das macht mir auch keiner madig hier. 

Ach ja, ich stürze mich bestimmt nicht in das Getümmel von der anderen Testthreads und erzähle den Gamern hier was von Punktwolken, Triangulierungsalgorithmen und FP64 Rechenpower. Das interessiert doch keinen...


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Was mich interessieren würde:
Die Radeon VII an nem modernen QLED-TV mit 4k-HDR10 und Freesync per HDMi. (was bei NV ja net funzt)
Im 3dC sagte Einer, das evtl. AMD sogar noch nen DP auf HDMi 2.1 umbasteln könnte (per Adapter hoffentlich).

und Futter gibts demnächst:
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß eh nicht was das soll, die Karte übersteigt meine Erwartungen eigentlich. Weder hätte ich mit völlig neuem Abitrator gerechnet, noch mit so einem hochwertigen Board, noch mit derart hohem UV Potential.
Jetzt gehts darum die Tjunction zu Beendigen, mal sehn was da alles so komod ist. Ich hab ein wenig was in der Schublade. Das zahme OC von CB hat die Karte ja schon mit dem schwachen Stockkühler on paar mit der 2080 Founders gebracht. Da geht noch einiges denke ich.

Was halb absolut enttäuscht und natürlich für viele relevant war, ist der Kühler. Der ist einfach enttäuschend. Aber mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und minus 100mv ist der auch zahm, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Februar 2019)

Rechne auch aber eben nicht zu 100 Pro sicher


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Februar 2019)

Sobald die ersten die Karte haben, wird es eh wieder gutes Tweak Threads geben. Und Treiber werden auch optimiert usw usw da kommt schon noch was, wie bei der 64er war es genau so.


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich die shops so durchklicke bin ich froh, nicht gewartet zu haben. Versandbestätigung von MF ist raus


----------



## Bull56 (7. Februar 2019)

Ist schon einigen aufgefallen, dass die VII ab und zu schlechtere werte als eine 1080 Ti leistet und auf Grund des fehlenden Raytracing bei dem Ladenpreis echt teuer ist?

Sry, aber so hätte ich mir das nicht gewünscht! Ich sehe mich nach schlachten wie damals bei der 4870x2...so enttäuscht mich AMD mal wieder! Treiber sind auch noch immer schlecht und nichtmal Raytracing funktioniert. Man muss ja nicht jede Mode mitmachen, aber eine total neue Grafikkarte als Ultra Highend heraus zu bringen... Die Karte kommt ein Jahr zu spät!!! 

Ich bin kein AMD Hater, aber ich bin gelangweilt. Das ist nicht spannend genug...


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Wenn ich die shops so durchklicke bin ich froh, nicht gewartet zu haben. Versandbestätigung von MF ist raus



Bei mir immer noch "Lagernd und für sie reserviert."


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei mir immer noch "Lagernd und für sie reserviert."



Dito.


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei mir immer noch "Lagernd und für sie reserviert."



Bei mir Status "offen" das viel schlimmer


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Bei mir Status "offen" das viel schlimmer ��



Oh, weil du erst überweisen musst? Welche hast du genommen?PC, SP oder MSI?


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2019)

Und was mach ich mit der ollen Ti von mir? Will denn keiner seine schrott Vega 7 gegen ein Luxusmodell der 1080 Ti tauschen^^?
gauss AMD ist nix für dich, komm wechsel zu grün^^


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Februar 2019)

So wie es aussieht, darf ich schon morgen mit meiner neuen Sapphire gegentesten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-25NCe6gT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schade um den Thread, können nicht die NOOB´s Ihren Senf im Reviewthread oder bei anderen News-Threads abladen..



Man muss auch ein einem Laberthread nicht so tun als wäre die Vega 7 im Mittel schneller als eine RTX 2080 OC im Mittel, siehe gaussmath.
Ich weiß ja nicht was diese Beweihräucherung bringt, aber man kann ganz sicher sagen, dass es falsch ist.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf Schaffe sein geschwafel können wir hier aber gut verzichten denke ich.



Auf den Unsinn von wegen bessere Frametimes durch HBM oder wie von Gaussmath der Unsinn eine Vega 7 sei im Mittel schneller als eine OC 2080 ist ja wohl hanebüchen.
Der Laberthread ist eigentlich nicht dafür da dem Esoterikgelaber zu fröhnen, sondern auch mal Fakten zu diskutieren.
Das kommt bei euch ja generell recht kurz.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ach ja, und was die Games betrifft, die ich so zocke zur Zeit ist die Seven tatsächlich auf Augenhöhe mit der RTX 2080.



Das müssen aber wenige Spiele sein.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich stürze mich bestimmt nicht in das Getümmel von der anderen Testthreads und erzähle den Gamern hier was von Punktwolken, Triangulierungsalgorithmen und FP64 Rechenpower. Das interessiert doch keinen...



Fraglich wieso du die Karte schneller machst als sie ist, wenn du sie doch als "Prosumer" für deine Projekte benötigst.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich weiß eh nicht was das soll, die Karte übersteigt meine Erwartungen eigentlich.



Komisch, vor Launch hast du dich noch darüber aufgeregt, dass ich die Karte hinter der 1080 Ti und klar hinter der 2080 sah.
Mitterlweile ist sie irgendwo zwischen 2070 und 2080, je nach Auflösung näher an der ersteren oder letzteren.



> Weder hätte ich mit völlig neuem Abitrator gerechnet, noch mit so einem hochwertigen Board, noch mit derart hohem UV Potential.



Da lügst du dir doch selber ein wenig in die Tasche. Das UV Potenzial ist ziemlich das gleiche wie bei einer Vega 64.
Jedenfalls zeigen das die bisherigen UV Versuche doch bestens.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Das zahme OC von CB hat die Karte ja schon mit dem schwachen Stockkühler on paar mit der 2080 Founders gebracht. Da geht noch einiges denke ich.



Hardwareluxx hat auf der Karte 1890Mhz stabil bekommen und holt ~7% mehr Leistung heraus.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Der ist einfach enttäuschend. Aber mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und minus 100mv ist der auch zahm, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.



Stimmt, im Grunde genommen, alles perfekt.


----------



## Dudelll (7. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Man muss auch ein einem Laberthread nicht so tun als wäre die Vega 7 im Mittel schneller als eine RTX 2080 OC im Mittel, siehe gaussmath.
> Ich weiß ja nicht was diese Beweihräucherung bringt, aber man kann ganz sicher sagen, dass es falsch ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja es gibt zumindest Spiele in denen die r7 bessere frametimes hat als die 2080, ob's am Speicher liegt keine Plan, kann man das verallgemeinern nö, gibt's diese Situationen trotzdem Joa ^^ 

Ob die Karte jetzt im Mittel schneller ist als die 2080 oder nicht hängt tatsächlich auch nur davon ab welche Spiele man jetzt betrachtet, ob man Avg oder min fps nimmt und wie stark man die 2080 oc'ed und und und.

Das Problem ist halt einfach das es keine feste Definition gibt wann Karte A jetzt faktisch schneller ist als Karte B. 

Und ja ich denke auch das wenn man den Schnitt aller Spiele seid 2017 nimmt die 2080 oc bestimmt schneller ist. Das ist aber kein Grund direkt immer so angefressen auf andere Kommentare einzudreschen und direkt als komplett unsinnig abzustempeln.

Auch bei gpus gibt's nunmal kein schwarz und weiß 


Zusatz: ich bezieh mich auf den r7 Test von gamers nexus bzgl der frametimes


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ob die Karte jetzt im Mittel schneller ist als die 2080 oder nicht hängt tatsächlich auch nur davon ab welche Spiele man jetzt betrachtet, ob man Avg oder min fps nimmt und wie stark man die 2080 oc'ed und und und.



Nein, einfach nein. Das hängt nicht davon ab. 
Es hängt einfach davon ab, wieviel ich mir schönreden will oder nicht.
Ich kann jetzt hergehen und ausschließlich in 4K vergleichen und dann eine Hand voll Spiele die mir passen, also irendwelche Cherrypicks produzieren.
Unter diesen Vorraussetzungen kann ich dem dann auch zustimmen.



Dudelll schrieb:


> Und ja ich denke auch das wenn man den Schnitt aller Spiele seid 2017 nimmt die 2080 oc bestimmt schneller ist. Das ist aber kein Grund direkt immer so angefressen auf andere Kommentare einzudreschen und direkt als komplett unsinnig abzustempeln.



Wenn Gaussi behauptet die RTX sei im Mittel (ohne eine Auflösung zu benennen) schneller, dann ist das klar falsch, ohne Widerrede.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, darf ich schon morgen mit meiner neuen Sapphire gegentesten



Bin ein bisschen neidisch. The Division 1 habe ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen extremst gesuchtet. Wäre natürlich fantastisch das auf der Seven spielen zu können.


----------



## Dudelll (7. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, einfach nein. Das hängt nicht davon ab.
> Es hängt einfach davon ab, wieviel ich mir schönreden will oder nicht.
> Ich kann jetzt hergehen und ausschließlich in 4K vergleichen und dann eine Hand voll Spiele die mir passen, also irendwelche Cherrypicks produzieren.
> Unter diesen Vorraussetzungen kann ich dem dann auch zustimmen.
> ...



Naja kann man sehen wie man will, im Grunde ist die Aussage nicht klar falsch sondern klar zu unpräzise. 

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum du dich da so drüber aufregst, das ihr beide nicht zusammen kommt sollte ja schon länger bekannt sein. 

Am besten sollten bei solchen Aussagen einfach alle immer ihre Quellen mit dazu packen dann sieht jeder direkt um welche Spiele, Settings etc es geht und dann kann man ja einfach aufgrund von den Fakten darüber diskutieren und keiner braucht sich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen.

Und wenn die Leute hier im Thread deiner Meinung nach Esoterik mäßig amd gpus schönreden dann lass sie doch, bringt doch keinen um :p


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2019)

Passt da eigentlich der Morpheus 2 drauf?


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Ok, die Seven ist im Mittel ein paar Prozent langsamer als die RTX 2080. Sind jetzt alle glücklich?? ^^



Duvar schrieb:


> Passt da eigentlich der Morpheus 2 drauf?



Das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Dudelll (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ok, die Seven ist im Mittel ein paar Prozent langsamer als die RTX 2080. Sind jetzt alle glücklich?? ^^



Niemals :p

B2t.

Gibt's eigentlich Reviews die nicht mit dem presse Treiber, sondern mit dem Release Treiber von heute gemacht wurden ?

Edit: Grad das Video von der8auer gesehen  wie können die die ganzen Treiber bugs nicht bemerkt haben bzw. Die Karte so Releasen statt 1-2 Wochen später :p


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Passt da eigentlich der Morpheus 2 drauf?



Brauchst Du net extra machen. Wie Gurdi schon gesagt hat:
2x NF 12x25 mit Shrouds und an der Backplate noch ein mue Nachbessern reicht vollkommen. 
Schätze mal mit -50mV ist dann Air noch konstanter im eff.Takt. Sah im Luxx net schlecht aus und die hatten ja noch Stocklüfter.

btw.
Schaffe und Co erzählen immer einen Kram, vonwegen X ist schneller als Y. (Ätsch , Das hat Der gesagt= wie im Kindergarten)
Das ist erstmal vollkommen zweitrangig.
Es läuft Punkt!  ,
und der Rest bzgl. Lüfter klärt sich am WE und nächste Woche im HandsOn bei den Usern.
Und verschont die Leute hier mit den ollen Kamellen wie Pascal, die net am HDR-Moni/TV mit Freesync +HDMi performen.
(bei Pascal weiß Keiner wie es mit DX12 weiter geht)

Spielt mal D2-Beta mit HDR und FS2, für kleine Prozzis funzt auch DX12.
Die Radeon VII ist ein großes Stck. Zukunfstsicherheit bis Navi-Highend, Was ja noch dauert.
Evlt. kommt zwischendurch mit direct ML auch noch mal ein großer Schub, schneller als man denkt.
Da würden dann alle Vegas von profitieren.
Vllt. weiss Einer im Insiderprogramm von W10 ob direct ML schon im Frühjahrsbuild drin ist?


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Edit: Grad das Video von der8auer gesehen  wie können die die ganzen Treiber bugs nicht bemerkt haben bzw. Die Karte so gelassen statt 1-2 Wochen später :p



AMD und Treiber, die Pappnasen! 



RX480 schrieb:


> Schaffe und Co erzählen immer einen Kram, vonwegen X ist schneller als Y. (Ätsch , Das hat Der gesagt= wie im Kindergarten)
> Das ist erstmal vollkommen zweitrangig.
> Es läuft Punkt!



Vor allem wird immer von schönreden gesprochen und verdrehen der Realität. Manchmal ist es einem auch einfach nur schice egal. ^^ Jo, ca. 10% Unterschied, ist ungefähr gleich schnell, passt. Man Gott, wird da immer ein Fass aufgemacht...


----------



## Dudelll (7. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> AMD und Treiber, die Pappnasen!



Vllt. Sollte das ja auch ne Art Hommage werden für Leute die die guten alten Treiber Zeiten von ati nicht erleben durften ^^


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Niemals :p
> 
> B2t.
> 
> ...



Unwahrscheinlich. Divison 2 wird wohl ziemlich gut auf der Seven laufen, Snowdrop mag Vega und unter DX12 wird da über 10GB belegt an Vram.
Der Morpheus wird passen denke ich, wüsste jetzt zumindest nicht warum nicht. Der hat so viele Bohrlöcher, da passt schon eins von. Das Package ist ja nur minimal größer als bei Vega.

Lustig ist ja das ich mit meiner V64 die selben Probleme hatte nach der Installation von 19.2.1 wie der 8auer. Konnte das aber in 10min beheben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2019)

Die Karte ist eigentlich genau da wo ich sie von der Leistung ewartet habe, das UV Ergebnis von CB übertrifft meine Erwartungen sehr deutlich, ohne irgendwelche Leistungseinbußen!
Warum die Papnasen aber keien gescheiten Treiber für alle Reviewer zum Launch hinkriegen erschließt sich mir nicht, bei RTG und dem Treiberteam muss noch mehr Zug rein.
Die Nvidia Trollos haben doch nur darauf gewartet irgend etwas zum Mäkeln zu haben, seit sie bei jedem Launch der letzten 6 Monate , auch dem am 15 Februar, nur auf die Fresse kriegen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist eigentlich genau da wo ich sie von der Leistung ewartet habe, das UV Ergebnis von CB übertrifft meine Erwartungen sehr deutlich, ohne irgendwelche Leistungseinbußen!
> Warum die Papnasen aber keien gescheiten Treiber für alle Reviewer zum Launch hinkriegen erschließt sich mir nicht, bei RTG und dem Treiberteam muss noch mehr Zug rein.
> Die Nvidia Trollos haben doch nur darauf gewartet irgend etwas zum Mäkeln zu haben, seit sie bei jedem Launch der letzten 6 Monate , auch dem am 15 Februar, nur auf die Fresse kriegen.



Ganz ehrlich, der Auto Overclock im Treiber hat bei mir nur Gülle prdouziert.Der ist beim Bauer mit über 2,1 Ghz durch den FS Ultra damit gelaufen ist bei knapp 20 Grad am Kühlkörper, was etwa 35 GPU sein dürfte. Wenn der beschissene Auto OC das schafft sind locker mit anständigerKühlung 2Ghz plus drin. Unterfüttert mit 1,2Ghz HBM wird da schon was gehen.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2019)

Hast du schon eine?
Wohnst du direkt bei einem Shop und hast Beziehungen?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine?
> Wohnst du direkt bei einem Shop und hast Beziehungen?



Nein hab noch keine.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2019)

Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich bei dir nur noch um Stunden bis sie eintrudelt.....


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich bei dir nur noch um Stunden bis sie eintrudelt.....



Ich werd die nicht früher bekommen als alle anderen, ich wollte die  eigentlich bei Alternate abholen aber die haben mal wieder keine zu Relase gehabt wie bei meiner V56 und V64 was ich wirklich enttäuschend finde.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Februar 2019)

Wie ich bei Geizhals sehe, sind Notebookbilliger die einzigen die welche Lagernd haben, die wollen aber auch gleich 40€ mehr.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi
Worauf Du Dich schon freuen kannst: smooth  (Criminal sag ich mal nur als alter Michael Jackson Fan)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2
Bei dem Video sind dann auch gut Unterschiede in einzelnen Passagen von Games erklärt.
AMD Radeon 7 Review: Taking The Fight To RTX 2080 and GTX 1080 Ti - YouTube

Und noch ein paar Messungen der Frametimes und Uneaveness im Anhang.
(Wenn dann die Temps noch ein mue besser werden, mit UV +Kühlung haut der Arbitrator noch weniger rein, schauts gut aus)

Das Ganze bei garantiert maxed LOD. (Im Luxx amüsieren sich die Leute übers Aufploppen und matschige Texturen bei Graka XYZ)
Max-Fps ist halt in der Praxis kein Qualitätsmerkmal.

Hinweis:
Bei manchen Boards gibt es evtl. Probleme.
Radeon Adrenalin 19.2.1: Grafiktreiber fuer die Radeon VII mit Vega 20 - ComputerBase


----------



## Modoka (8. Februar 2019)

Hab ein paar prozent mehr an leistung erwartet, und, so edel der Kühler in meinen augen auch aussieht, scheint leider doch nicht wirklich leiser zu sein als die alten blower refs. Schade! 

Bin dennoch sehr gespannt was gurdi und co sich da wieder einfallen lassen! Habt bei der vega10 schon vielen geholfen, mir auch, mal ein dank an dieser Stelle! 

Viel Spaß jedem der sich eine ergattert hat!


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, obs schon hier war, aber ich lese mir jetzt keine 15 Seiten durch 

Der8auer hat die VII mit Trockeneis auf über 2,1GHz gebracht, allerdings nur mit den "Auto-OC" Einstellungen, da der Presse-Treiber vollkommen verbugt ist.


----------



## BladeTNT (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh, weil du erst überweisen musst? Welche hast du genommen?PC, SP oder MSI?



Hatte 1 Std später direkt online überwiesen.
Habe MSI (729€)genommen, ist ja eigentlich eh die selbe Karte egal von welchen oder?


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Versandstatus=versandt ^^


----------



## little_hero (8. Februar 2019)

Auf der ersten Blick habe ich mir von der Karte auch mehr versprochen. Nur wieder das alte Lied bei AMD was Hype und dann Realität ist. Macht ein noch gespannter auf Navi warten, aber mit sehr viel Skepsis was da schon für Gerüchte im Umlauf sind.

Auf den zweiten Blick muss man aber auch sagen, das die Karte sich ja klar an Creator richtet und sie da auch ihre Leistung bringt und da ihr 16GB Speicher eine Segen ist, zu einem guten Preis. Wenn man sich auch die Benchmarks so ansieht, denke ich das da der Treiber noch entscheiden ist. Wird zwar keine "Wundertreiber" sein, nur wenn man sieht das man mal vor der 2080 ist und dann aber auch mal ziemlich weiter hinter ihr, hab ich da noch Hoffnung. Auch richtet sie sich wieder an Bastler, da man sie wie die Vega 56/64 auf eine doch vernünftiges Maß an Leistung zu Verbrauch bringen kann. Nur frage ich mich warum das von AMD nicht von Anfang an gemacht wird. Gibt heute Möglichkeiten durch Dual-Bios. Auch das im Treiber den Punkt Auto-UV gibt, zeigt für mich in die Richtung und das man sich bewusst ist, das es besser geht.

Ich persönlich bleibe erstmal bei der Vega 56 und warte ab wie sich Verfügbarkeit und Preis entwickeln. Den wenn ich mir so eine Karte hole, dann soll die eine Wasserkühlung bekommen, was halt finanzielle nochmal ein ordentliches Plus oben drauf ist.


----------



## BladeTNT (8. Februar 2019)

lol jetzt wurde meine Bestellung auf die Saphire geändert anstatt MSI. Hatte ich nicht so schnell geklickt und PayPal lieber genutzt argh.. jetzt kann ich PC nicht nutzen, hoffe nächste Woche kommt doch noch was..

Edit: okay laut Kundenservice, kommen Dienstag wieder neue Sapphire rein.


----------



## Freiheraus (8. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Versandstatus=versandt ^^



Dito. 

Nachdem jetzt die Karten bei Mindfactory fakturiert wurden, sieht man, dass sich die Radeon VII in Minuten besser verkauft hat als z.B. die RTX 2060 in mehreren Tagen. Wäre interessant gewesen wie oft sich die Radeon VII ohne das strenge Kontingentlimit alleine am ersten Tag verkauft hätte. Denke weder AMD noch Skeptiker hätten mit so einem Interesse gerechnet. Hoffentlich fühlt sich nicht wieder jemand getriggert vom "Beweihräuchern"...


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Modoka schrieb:


> Hab ein paar prozent mehr an leistung erwartet, und,...





little_hero schrieb:


> Auf der ersten Blick habe ich mir von der Karte auch mehr versprochen.....
> Ich persönlich bleibe erstmal bei der Vega 56 und warte ab wie sich Verfügbarkeit und Preis entwickeln. Den wenn ich mir so eine Karte hole, dann soll die eine Wasserkühlung bekommen, was halt finanzielle nochmal ein ordentliches Plus oben drauf ist.




Warum postet Ihr Euren Senf net im Newsbereich. Das interessiert bestimmt ALLE, ob Mäxchen will oder net.
Kleiner Held, warum packste denn net die R VII unter Wasser ? Also Hü und Hott, geschenkt.
Hier ist der Bereich, wo man auch schon mal tatsächlich über die Radeon VII als Owner oder Symphatisant die neuesten Infos austauscht.

btw.
Zum UV-Video von Raff, der bessere Taktverlauf:


----------



## sunyego (8. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir so ziemlich alle Benchmarks angeschaut. Es gibt keine drei titel wo sich die karte "nennenswert" von RTX2080 absetzen kann ! Die performance ist oftmals unterirdisch, keine konstanz und nur am dropen.
RTX2080 ist in ca. 90% der Spiele da draussen schneller, oftmals deutlich !

GTX1070Ti kann in unzähligen Spielen locker mit VegaII mithalten und liefert die besseren Ergebnisse !  
Das sind lediglich vier beispiele (Bild 1-4), könnte noch mindestens 50 weitere posten.

Ich hoffe das die meisten user sich ausmalen können wie es in eher kleineren titeln ala Ace Combat 7 oder ETS2 so aussehen würde ?!   

...und die karte ist zudem maßlos überteuert ! Wenn VegaII etwas langsamer wäre als 2080Ti dann wäre der Preis noch halbwegs in ordnung. Die karte kommt allerdings nicht einmal an die zwei jahre alte GTX1080Ti ran. Pfui !

Die deutlich bessere RTX2080 gab es vor kurzem für ca. 550€ (Custom)


----------



## spl1ce (8. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich habe mir so ziemlich alle Benchmarks angeschaut. Es gibt keine drei titel wo sich die karte "nennenswert" von RTX2080 absetzen kann ! Die performance ist oftmals unterirdisch, keine konstanz und nur am dropen.
> RTX2080 ist in ca. 90% der Spiele da draussen schneller, oftmals deutlich !
> 
> GTX1070Ti kann in unzähligen Spielen locker mit VegaII mithalten und liefert die besseren Ergebnisse !
> ...



Ach was. Da erzählst du uns ja was ganz neues. Ich werd meine Bestellung aufgrund deiner qualifizierten Aussagen sofort stornieren! 

Danke für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag!


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich habe ...



Guten Morgen,
auch endlich ausgeschlafen.

Habe mich schon gewundert, das Deine (un)maßgebliche Meinung noch net aufgetaucht ist.
Bitte mach doch endlich mal DEINEN eigenen Buddellkasten als Thread auf.

Das HIER ist der Radeon VII- Bereich und net der NEWS-Bereich, wo Jeder gefragt ist.

Les Dir mal die Seite 1 vom Turingthread durch. Da ist auch kein Spam mit farbiger Brille erwünscht.
"Ich wünsche mir, dass die Hater diesem Thema fern bleiben. Es soll nur dazu dienen, sich um mit Thema Turing asueinander zu setzten. "

Genauso können Wir doch bitteschön auch Hier unsere Ruhe vor Dir&Co erwarten.
Ich hoffe auf Dein Verständnis.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> lol jetzt wurde meine Bestellung auf die Saphire geändert anstatt MSI. Hatte ich nicht so schnell geklickt und PayPal lieber genutzt argh.. jetzt kann ich PC nicht nutzen, hoffe nächste Woche kommt doch noch was..
> 
> Edit: okay laut Kundenservice, kommen Dienstag wieder neue Sapphire rein.



Das ist doch eigentlich  gar nicht schlecht. Die Spapphire sind die begehrtesten Karten. Wenn du eine Sapphire zur UVP bekommst dann gratz 
Paar Tage länger warten ist natürlich doof, aber bis dahin hab ich die ersten Tests durch.

*
Mal einige Sachen generell zur Karte nachdem ich jetzt soweit die Relevanten Artikel gelesen habe.*
*1.* Die Karte verbraucht zwar als TBP genau so viel wie eine 64er Referenz. Aber der Kühlungsaufwand ist trotzdem höher. Die ASIC läuft mit 250 Watt, das ist der Wert den der Chip als Kühlungsaufwand produziert!
Die Seven ist also nicht gleich zu kühlen wie die Referenz 64er sondern aufwendiger da mehr ASIC Power on the Package.
*2.*Die Spannungswandler scheinen extrem effizient zu sein. Die Verlustleistung bei 250Watt ASIC ist bei einer Bordpower von 280~Watt sehr, sehr gering.
*3.*Die Kühlleistung scheint mit WLPaste besser zu sein als mit dem Graphitpad. Jedoch scheint es einigen Aufwand zu erfordern diese korrekt anzubringen. Wie bei Vega vorher ist der HotSpot(jetzt TJunction) entscheidend für eure Ergebnisse. Eine niedrige GPU Temp bringt überhaupt nichts wenn die TJunction dabei durch die Decke geht. Wer neue Paste aufbringen möchte, sollte die Coolermaster Mastergel Maker verwenden.
*4. *Es scheint mit sinnvoll das Ihr vor dem ersten Einbau den Kühler erwärmt und das GPU Bracket dezent nachzieht(ohne die Schraube mit Garantie Aufkleber)
Ideal wäre wahrscheinlich ein aufwärmen unter Last, schnelles ausbauen und dann anziehen. Das dürfte als erster Schritt eine Verbesserung darstellen.
*5.*Selbst wer die Karte rein @Stock betreiben will sollte wenigstens 50mv die Spannung reduzieren. Das dürfte jedweden Eingriff des Abitrators unterbinden.
*6.*Wer das Teil besser kühlen will, muss sich auf die TJunction fixieren. Der Interposer lässt sich in der Regel auch über die Rückseite kühlen, z.B. durch einen schräg drauf blasenden Lüfter.


----------



## Modoka (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Warum postet Ihr Euren Senf net im Newsbereich. Das interessiert bestimmt ALLE, ob Mäxchen will oder net.
> Kleiner Held, warum packste denn net die R VII unter Wasser ? Also Hü und Hott, geschenkt.
> Hier ist der Bereich, wo man auch schon mal tatsächlich über die Radeon VII als Owner oder Symphatisant die neuesten Infos austauscht.
> 
> ...



Also ich denke du hast mich da etwas falsch verstanden! Wie ich schrieb finde ich die karte sieht edel aus und bin gespannt was 'ihr' da noch so rausholt. Werde meine 64er nicht mit der VII ersetzen, aber deshalb darf ich nichts sagen...?! 

Wenn sunny, painkiller und co sich hier melden verstehe ich dich voll und ganz, aber was war an meinem post denn so gravierend negativ?

Nochmals, bin gespannt was ihr da noch so rausholt, deshalb bin ich hier.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme deine erlaubnis dazu... 

Edit: Lol da ist der sunny ja wirklich schon da.... :/


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: Meinst du Ghetto-Mode vs. Morpheus 2 bringt signifikant was?


----------



## olletsag (8. Februar 2019)

Alles gut Gurdi, Furmark läuft mit 0,925mV und 1701MHz stable. Tjunction scheint jetzt die Lüfterdrehzahl zu bestimmen unter Wasser dürften die Dinger abgehen.

Ich habe ellenlang im Hintergrund Ungine Heaven zu laufen, wenn man die Framerate synct (Full AF, Full AA ist die Karte mehr als leise). Der Treiber macht noch Probleme und die Werte werden durch kein 3rdparty-Tool ausgelesen, wird die nächsten Tage kommen.

Bitte daran denken den R 7 - 19.2.1 zu installieren, der Vegav1-Treiber funzt nicht. Nice Job AMD.

PS: im Anhang mal reinschauen, dachte mir schon das AMD die letzten 100MHz wieder prügelt. Muss jetzt leider los, aber die Seven bleibt hier.

Tjunction koppelt sich direkt an die Drehzahlen, ich werde heute vllt. noch dazu kommen die Idledrehzahl etwas zu erhöhen, dann erzeugt das ggf. auch mehr Headroom nach oben raus. Idle ist die Karte unhörbar.

Vor allem ist das Dingens verdammt schwer, der Kühler kann daher nicht nur Mist sein. Das typische Optimierungsproblem bei AMD mehr nicht. Sie geben aber alles mit (siehe Konfigmöglichkeit und der Treiber ist soweit stabil), muss sich nur entwickeln, wie immer.

max Corevoltage liegt bei dem V2 bei gigantischen 1,218V (min bei 0.713V), ist mit dem Kühler aber kaum zu machen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Modoka schrieb:


> Nochmals, bin gespannt was ihr da noch so rausholt, deshalb bin ich hier.



Sorry, 
war net persönlich gemeint, wollte nur auf eine Straffung des Threads in Richtung Features+Settings+Modding hinarbeiten.

btw.
In 5k ist die Radeon VII ein Monster! (mit FS2-Moni und Licht+Schatten ne Stufe runter wirds garantiert geil)


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

@Olle: Schon mal interessante Ersterkenntnisse. Kannst du den Takt anheben?

@Gauss: Schwer zu sagen, der Morpheus ganz sicher, ob die Kühlfläche beim Ghettomod reicht ist schwer zu sagen. Kommt drauf an wieviel Schuld die Shroud an der schlechten Kühlung hat.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Jo,
schliesse mich an, hat Olle nen guten Chip erwischt.
Bin mal gespannt , ob Alle so gut UV.
Dazu noch HBM+200 und man ist ausreichend unterwegs.
(Tess. = AMD-opt. machts dann auch noch kühler+leiser, im Notfall für Game XYZ auch mal Tess =6x nehmen!)

Gibt es schon ne Erklärung warum HBM+200 net überall funzt?
(Treiber etc.)


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Gute Frage. Ich Sachen OC haben sich die meisten mal wieder blamiert wie es aussieht.
Hier klappts auf einfachem level schon mal ohne Probs.
YouTube


----------



## DARPA (8. Februar 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ganz spannend, dass die Treiber noch so buggy sind. Dadurch ist manches noch unklar, will erforscht werden und wird sich in Zukunft auch noch ändern.
Das erzeugt so nen gewissen Reiz und Neugier, was noch alles kommt.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ganz spannend, dass die Treiber noch so buggy sind. Dadurch ist manches noch unklar, will erforscht werden und wird sich in Zukunft auch noch ändern.
> Das erzeugt so nen gewissen Reiz und Neugier, was noch alles kommt.



Das macht das Forum definitiv interessanter. Ich hab das ja schon mit der V10 durch.
Die Karten verwenden offenbar Hynix und Samsung. Interessant.
Mal sehn ob die Tools das schon auslesen können.

VGA Bios Collection: AMD Radeon VII 16 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier klappts auf einfachem level schon mal ohne Probs.
> YouTube



Junction Temp unter 100°C sollte wohl das Ziel für die Einstellung im Wattman und in Game - Settings sein. (und 1800@0,9875V)
Der Lüfter ist garantiert wieder sprunghaft. Verstehe net, warum AMD net mal die Lüfterpunkte generell verdoppelt.
Ansonsten ist Wattman deutlich besser als zum Vega-Launch 2017. Funzt doch gut im Video!

Wie Rallyesport im Vega-Laberthread gesagt hat ist nen Ghettomod. natürlich ein kleiner Frevel.
Was sind Das für Lüfter ab Werk und kann man Die austauschen?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Overdrive N funktioniert aktuell nicht mit der Seven. Mal sehn ob Hellm mich etwas unterstützen kann und wir an die PPT manuell ran kommen, Laut Bios wird noch eine PowerPlay Table angelegt.



> Zitat Igor
> "Das ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Dieser komische ASIC-Wert berücksichtigt weder SoC noch HBM-Daten. Die SpaWa-Verluste dürften bei maximal 20-25 Watt liegen."



Dürften die schon mal kein Hindernis werden.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich  gar nicht schlecht. Die Spapphire sind die begehrtesten Karten. Wenn du eine Sapphire zur UVP bekommst dann gratz
> Paar Tage länger warten ist natürlich doof, aber bis dahin hab ich die ersten Tests durch.
> 
> *
> ...



Techpowerup hat mit 4 kleinen Unterlegscheiben 10 Grad rausgrholt bei der T Junction. Schau mal deren Test zur Karte an und dort dann unter overclocking.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi
Du wirst doch net etwa auf h2o mit Deinem neuen GamingRig gehen ?
(oder wozu braucht man sonst noch mehr W)

Bei Duvar fehlt der Link, hier mal zum Anklicken:
AMD Radeon VII 16 GB Review | TechPowerUp

So simple = NICE (falls man es übertreibt gibt es neue Pads hier:
EYG-T Graphit-PAD - Panasonic | Mouser Deutschland

Der Link von TPU gehört auf Seite 1 !


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Ich würde wie folge vorgehen, wenn ich die Karte hätte: 



Duvar schrieb:


> Fürs erste undervolten würde ich nicht die Auto UV Funktion nutzen, sondern wie in diesem Video gezeigt vorgehen. YouTube
> Der Typ hat zuerst +20% PL eingestellt und dann einfach den Punkt wo seine Maus grad drauf zeigt in dem Video hoch und runter gezogen, würde dort versuchen dort mal bis runter auf 0.98V oder weiter wenn möglich zu gehen.
> Die wird dann wohl bei ca 1750MHz resultieren unter Last, doch mit deutlich geringerem Verbrauch etc.
> 
> ...



Wer ist Manns genug um den ersten Ghettomod zu wagen und das ganze mit Bildern festzuhalten?^^
Würde mich echt interessieren, falls es doch keine Customkarten gibt.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Würde auch eher wie Gurdi langsam anfangen. Erstmal testen ob es einer guter Chip+HBM ist.(entspr.Video+U-Scheiben)
Wenn 1950/1200  funzt kann man dann über nen Mod nachdenken.

btw.
Deine Ti hast Du ja schön UV, gefällt mir.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Ja meine Ti läuft wunderbar mit ~200W Verbrauch bei gleichbleibender Leistung wie ab Werk, trotzdem ist die langweilig geworden^^


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Hab auch ne Ti. Spiele eh nicht mehr, alles komplett langweilig. Ich könnte die Ti genauso gut aus dem Fenster schmeißen. Würde keinen Unterschied ausmachen... 

Man, ich will jetzt meine Seven benchen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

@Duvar
Dein Avatar hat sich wohl vor dem Bären erschreckt ?


----------



## Freiheraus (8. Februar 2019)

Die Radeon VII ist bereits unoptimiert im ETH-Mining eine Bestie mit 90Mh/s (Titan V = 82Mh/s): AMD Radeon VII hashrate - Crypto Mining Blog

Ob das nun gute oder schlechte Nachrichten sind, muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Ti. Spiele eh nicht mehr, alles komplett langweilig. Ich könnte die Ti genauso gut aus dem Fenster schmeißen. Würde keinen Unterschied ausmachen...
> Man, ich will jetzt meine Seven benchen.



Dann viel Spaß beim Benchen, wird sich mit der gleichen Performance wohl keineswegs lohnen.
Bevor du dein Hassobjekt (TI) aus dem Fenster wirfst, könntest du sie ja noch im Forum spenden.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Du wirst doch net etwa auf h2o mit Deinem neuen GamingRig gehen ?
> (oder wozu braucht man sonst noch mehr W)
> 
> ...



Bleibe natürlich bei Luft. 3,0 x6,2mm Federringe sind ideal um dem Kühler mehr Anpressdruck zu geben. Die Federringe ermöglichen auch eine feinere Justierung.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Die Radeon VII ist bereits unoptimiert im ETH-Mining eine Bestie mit 90Mh/s (Titan V = 82Mh/s): AMD Radeon VII hashrate - Crypto Mining Blog
> 
> Ob das nun gute oder schlechte Nachrichten sind, muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.



Interessant ist es alle mal. War zu erwarten bei der Karte.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Lieber nicht dann gib's sie besser mir



Das Interessante ist: für die Aorus 1080 Ti habe ich fast das gleiche bezahlt.  Ich spiele wirklich zur Zeit gar nicht, weil ich hieran sehr intensiv arbeite. Es kommen immer mehr und mehr Ideen dazu. Hab gestern Igors Review über die Seven gelesen. Da stecken auch sehr interessante Ansätze drin, die man übernehmen könnte.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Alphacool ist an einem Kühler dran, circa 8-12 Wochen. Igor war so nett und hat Ihnen seinen Scan geschickt vom Board.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alphacool ist an einem Kühler dran, circa 8-12 Wochen. Igor war so nett und hat Ihnen seinen Scan geschickt vom Board.



Dumme Frage, ist ein Eiswolf damit gemeint?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, ist ein Eiswolf damit gemeint?



Denke eher ein Block für Custom WaKü.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Wer hat denn seine Seven schon? Edelhamster, zockst du schon The Division 2? 

Mindfactory schien übrigens genau 200 Karten gehabt zu haben. Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie viele Karten maximal hätten verkauft werden können. Die RTX 2060 ist übrigens bei 10-20 Exemplaren am ersten Tag rumgegurkt.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Glanz Arbeit ist das



Wenn die ersten 1000 Downloads getätigt wurden, dann kannst du das sagen. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Denke eher ein Block für Custom WaKü.



Meinst du, der Eiswolf dauert noch?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Februar 2019)

hat schon jemand ne Karte?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Schwer zu sagen, ob überhaupt einer kommt? Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat schon jemand ne Karte?



Habe ich weiter oben schon gefragt. olletsag hat wohl seine schon...


----------



## GEChun (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, ob überhaupt einer kommt? Ich weiß es nicht.



Also vorm Wochenende vermutlich nur die "kurzen" Versandwege oder die Expressversendungen.
Die meißten bestellten werden wohl Montag abkommen, wenn ihr gestern Abend bestellt habt.

Hab gestern auch bei Caseking 2 AMD Grafikkarten bestellt aber die sind heute erst raus und via Express unterwegs. (mag das nicht wenn die teile Montags ankommen und ich keine Zeit hab) 
Da schau ich doch mal morgen


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Meine dürfte morgen ankommen denke ich.


----------



## spl1ce (8. Februar 2019)

Ich rechne auch mit Montag - Dienstag. Samstags macht die Post in der Schweiz nix und die Karte ist bereits in verzollung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Februar 2019)

hab Ihr Witcher 3?

mich würd mal interesieren, wieviel % es bringtwenn man von HBAO+ auf garkein AO geht


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

YouTube
Wie warme Semmeln, WIE WARME SEMMELN!


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Für Waterblock@Alphacool dauerts halt ein noch mue. Angefragt hat Einer im 3dC schon.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2

Und in UK hat einer bei EKWB nachgefragt = Ende Q1.
The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 3 | Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube
> Wie warme Semmeln, WIE WARME SEMMELN!



CashKing nimmt natürlich mal wieder satte 100 Euro mehr...  Dort gibt's wohl wenigstens noch ein paar/wenige AsRocks.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> CashKing nimmer natürlich mal wieder satte 100 Euro mehr...  Dort gibt's wohl wenigstens noch ein paar/wenige AsRocks.



Da sind die Preise sukzessive gestiegen. Die sind die einzigen die noch welche haben.
200Stück bei Mindfactory war aber schon mehr als erwartet.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Cashking ist echt... Das ist Volksausbeutung!^^


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Für Gamer ist der Preis viel zu hoch. Meine Grenze lag bei 750 Euro. Wenn das mit der 1/4 FP64 Rate stimmt, dann ist die Karte aber trotzdem ein Schnapper, auch ohne die Pro-Treiber. Muss man halt zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Außerdem bist Du jetzt mit Games überversorgt.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Außerdem bist Du jetzt mit Games überversorgt.



Jetzt nochmal ne dumme Frage. Wie läuft das mit den Gutscheinen bei MF? Hab noch gar nichts mitbekommen davon im Eifer des Gefechts.


----------



## olletsag (8. Februar 2019)

Die 980mV manifestieren sich bei um 1840MHz, mit "moderaten" 45-50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit unter spielen, Gesamtaufnahme des Systems ca. 300W, Furmark 400W. Die Karte liegt dann wohl bei 220-230W.

Ich vermute mal AMD wollte den Pressetreiber so aggressiv aussehen lassen oder da ist was gegen den Baum gelaufen.

Lüterdrehzahlen habe ich auch mal versucht ausloten. Bei 85% ist Ende mit 3850udm.

Stock sind 1801 bei 1056mV eingestellt. UHD@Ultra hält mit 980mV so um 1750.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Schön, das bei Olle das UV so gut funzt.
Ansonsten:
Momentan weiß ja Keiner ob die Chipqualität streut. 
(vllt. AMD-Spannung für große Ausbeute höher)


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Hier mal runterscrollen gaussi AMD Radeon VII Gamebundle | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Die 980mV manifestieren sich bei um 1840MHz, mit "moderaten" 45-50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit unter spielen, Gesamtaufnahme des Systems ca. 300W, Furmark 400W. Die Karte liegt dann wohl bei 220-230W.
> 
> Ich vermute mal AMD wollte den Pressetreiber so aggressiv aussehen lassen oder da ist was gegen den Baum gelaufen.
> 
> ...



Wie hoch geht die Junction Temp mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und undervolting @ 4k Gaming maximal?
Wie weit könnte man mit der Lüfterkurve runter, um die Junction Temp unter 100°C zu halten mit UV?


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Und ich Vollhorst hab mir RE2 letztens gekauft... Devil May Cry ist Crap, oder? Schon mal zwei Kandidaten, die ich hier verschenken kann.  Hat sich echt gelohnt das Bundle für mich.


----------



## olletsag (8. Februar 2019)

Lüfterdrehzahlen hier mal angefügt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...erste-undervoltingversuche-4.html#post9725641 

So schlecht ist der Kühler jetzt auch nicht, immerhin muss er im ungünstigten Fall knapp 300W loswerden. Aussehen tut er jedenfalls extravagant. War schwer überrascht, wirkt wirklich sehr wertig.

Wenn man die Tjunction des Chips findet kann man die Steuerung auch gut optimieren.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Yay nehme Devil may cry^^ Hätte lieber RE2  Man webi hau ab  ^^
Geh im Intel Thread betteln


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Boah ne, Devil May Cry 5 schmeiß ich gleich aus dem Fenster mit der Ti zusammen. ^^ Hab gerade ein YT Video gesehen dazu. Vielleicht verlose ich das auch irgendwie im Zusammenhang mit CapFrameX als "Werbeaktion". Ansonsten: iWebi, Duvar ihr seid schon mal vorgesehen.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Behalt es doch, vllt mal interessant zum Benchen oder so. Man weiß nie.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Wir AMDler sind arm man, bist doch reich, hast doch nen fetten Intel^^



olletsag schrieb:


> Lüfterdrehzahlen hier mal angefügt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...erste-undervoltingversuche-4.html#post9725641
> 
> So schlecht ist der Kühler jetzt auch nicht, immerhin muss er im ungünstigten Fall knapp 300W loswerden. Aussehen tut er jedenfalls extravagant. War schwer überrascht, wirkt wirklich sehr wertig.
> 
> Wenn man die Tjunction des Chips findet kann man die Steuerung auch gut optimieren.



Deine Karte scheint sich recht gut uv zu lassen, aber ob das auch rockstable ist?


----------



## Linmoum (8. Februar 2019)

"Rockstable" wird sowas sowieso nie. Da spielen zu viele Faktoren mit rein. Da reicht teileweise schon ein neuer Treiber und deine bisher stabilen UV-Einstellungen laufen mit diesem nicht mehr.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Wie testet ihr die Stabilität?


----------



## olletsag (8. Februar 2019)

Ich bin jetzt am Steam durchbenchen und muss ehrlich sagen ich bin erschrocken, dat löppt alles (wie: das läuft viel zu gut, jedenfalls für AMD Verhältnisse), hier ist auch Tjunction viel niedriger als bei Powerviren.

Ich glaube unter Wasser könnten die 2GHz fallen (nach genug Gefummel) und das wäre für AMD ein riesen Ding (vor allem für so einen HPC Ableger).

Bin gerade am Lara nerven. SotTR/RotTR läuft ohne Mucken. UHD@Ultra.

Drehzahlen bei 2000-2200, geht locker mit Kopfhörer, sind 40-45%.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie testet ihr die Stabilität?



Zu aller erst einfach mal Furmark angeschmissen um zu sehen was die mV so bringen. Das treibt das Dingens in den Wahnsinn.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt am Steam durchbenchen und muss ehrlich sagen ich bin erschrocken, dat löppt alles (wie: das läuft viel zu gut, jedenfalls für AMD Verhältnisse), hier ist auch Tjunction viel niedriger als bei Powerviren.
> 
> Ich glaube unter Wasser könnten die 2GHz fallen (nach genug Gefummel) und das wäre für AMD ein riesen Ding (vor allem für so einen HPC Ableger).
> 
> Bin gerade am Lara nerven. SotTR/RotTR läuft ohne Mucken. UHD@Ultra.



Wäre schön wenn du mal paar Screenshots postest von den Resultaten, damit wir auch was davon haben


----------



## olletsag (8. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn du mal paar Screenshots postest von den Resultaten, damit wir auch was davon haben


ZZ ist das blöd weil ich den Treiber offen haben muss und den zweiten Bildschirm nicht dranklemmen will, das würde die Werte verfälschen.

Leider gehen weder GPUZ noch irgendwas anderes ausser AMDs Überlagerungs-Part, und da muss ich mich erst einfuchsen.

Ich glaube die nächsten Tage kommt noch genug. Bin hoffentlich nicht der Einzige, Gurdi ist da sicher die bessere Adresse.

PS: mal kurz rausgetab't, alles auf Ultrahoch. Läuft trotzdem flüssig und die Lüfteranpassung hätte noch Potential. Bin jetzt nicht der geborene Reviewer.

Man sieht ja rechts die Werte, wo der Treiber je nach Auslastung trotzdem noch dynamisch anpasst (AFVS vermutlich).

MSI AB ist zwar auf den Karton gedruckt, aber dieses Ding meide ich.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Morgen kriegt ihr das volle Programm. Ich werde die Uploadfunktion glühen lassen. ^^


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Mit Lightshot kannst du doch easy Bilder machen von den Bereichen von denen du willst. 
So Resultate von den Games die einen integrierten Benchmark haben, wäre schon net schlecht zum vergleichen.
Dann warten wir halt mal auf gauss gurdi und co^^


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hab Ihr Witcher 3?
> 
> mich würd mal interesieren, wieviel % es bringtwenn man von HBAO+ auf garkein AO geht



Ich habe TW3 und meine kommt evtl schon morgen. Was genau interessiert dich?


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Win+Druck-->Screenshots (inGame)
oder
Snippingtool bzw. das neuere "Auschneiden und Skizzieren" (wenn man nur das Endergebnis vom Desktop braucht)
oder 
Radeon Relive  bei Vega ist Shift+Strg+E (inGame)


----------



## Downsampler (8. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hab Ihr Witcher 3?
> 
> mich würd mal interesieren, wieviel % es bringtwenn man von HBAO+ auf garkein AO geht



Mach das lieber nicht. Ohne AO sieht jedes Game sheisse aus.


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2019)

Könnt ihr vllt mal Firestrike Ultra laufen lassen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...en-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-79.html#post9726301


----------



## gaussmath (8. Februar 2019)

Ich werde auch die VR Benchmarks wie Blue/Orange Room laufen lassen.

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdis Einwurf hier war auch interessant http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...en-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-79.html#post9726344
@ gauss: Schön wäre es alles relevante aus unserer Benchmarksektion durchzutesten und bei Games halt so zu testen, dass wir Vergleiche finden können im Netz, also dieselben Settings die zB die Testseite nutzt, falls möglich.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Ich kann halt bis auf Render Scale max. 3440x1440 testen. Hab keinen 4k Monitor.


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2019)

Was ist mit VSR? (Downsampling)

WOW sehe grad, dass ich den höchsten Titel bei PCGH erreicht hab, welchen es ab 15000 posts gibt! Kokü-Junkie (m/w)
Das muss gefeiert werden, heißt also, ich bin offiziell nicht mehr normal 
Keiner hat mir gratuliert


----------



## Dudelll (9. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist mit VSR? (Downsampling)
> 
> WOW sehe grad, dass ich den höchsten Titel bei PCGH erreicht hab, welchen es ab 15000 posts gibt! Kokü-Junkie (m/w)
> Das muss gefeiert werden, heißt also, ich bin offiziell nicht mehr normal
> Keiner hat mir gratuliert



Haste gut gemacht  gz^^


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist mit VSR? (Downsampling)
> 
> WOW sehe grad, dass ich den höchsten Titel bei PCGH erreicht hab, welchen es ab 15000 posts gibt! Kokü-Junkie (m/w)
> Das muss gefeiert werden, heißt also, ich bin offiziell nicht mehr normal
> Keiner hat mir gratuliert



Gratz 

Ich werde SE4, SS2, RE2, Wolfenstein II, Frostpunk, FH4, Dirt 4, ACOdyssey, Civ 6, TWW2 und Strange Brigade benchen.
Die meisten nach PCGH inkl Frametimes und min Fps.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Win+Druck-->Screenshots (inGame)
> oder
> Snippingtool bzw. das neuere "Auschneiden und Skizzieren" (wenn man nur das Endergebnis vom Desktop braucht)
> oder
> Radeon Relive  bei Vega ist Shift+Strg+E (inGame)


Oder mit dem Afterburner [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2019)

YouTube

Radeon Vega64 LC Stock
gegen
Radeon VII

1440 P


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

So, die Spannung steigt. Mein Paket ist für 11-14 Uhr angekündigt. Werde gleich noch das zweite Paar PCI-E Power Kabel aus dem Keller holen, weil ich die Seven und die Ti als Dual Lösung betreiben möchte.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich werde auch die VR Benchmarks wie Blue/Orange Room laufen lassen.



bitte den Cyan Room (DX12)
1x Stock und 1x mit den Settings von Olle.
Na hoffentlich hast Du keinen Treibersalat mit X+Y.

btw.
Und wie gewünscht, Greetings an den neuen Junkie!
Wo ist die Party ?

Zu Werkseinstellung:
Kann sein das AMD aus Ami-Sicht an die TV`s denkt.
Per HDMi hat man oft ne Mindestspannung von 1,05V am 4kHDR.


----------



## Sinans2 (9. Februar 2019)

Vorhin beim lesen der beiträge hier hab ich mir noch innerlich so gedacht, das es merkwürdig ist das ich hier noch nix vom sunyego lesen durfte. 
Und zack da ist er schon 🤣


----------



## Sinans2 (9. Februar 2019)

EKWB braucht auch noch ein paar wochen und meinten zu mir das es dieses quartal wohl nix mehr werden wird mit einem wasserblock.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Geht los die Party. 

Onboxing Challenge

Macht doch mal den Folding@Home Benchmark: FAHBench


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Geht los die Party.
> 
> Onboxing Challenge
> 
> Macht doch mal den Folding@Home Benchmark: FAHBench






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Kann meine noch nicht einbauen. Zu viel Kondensationsfeuchtigkeit...

FAHBench\GPU: FAHBench - GPU

Ergebnisse der Seven kommen natürlich noch.

Edit: Ich bin der Pendler zwischen den Welten...


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Das FAHBench\GPU double Ergebnis ist da: FAHBench - GPU


----------



## Jan86 (9. Februar 2019)

So meine ist auch eben gekommen, hat schon jemand mit der Lüfterkurve gespielt? Die Karte ist ja wirklich lauter als der DHE Lüfter meiner Vega 56.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Jan86 schrieb:


> So meine ist auch eben gekommen, hat schon jemand mit der Lüfterkurve gespielt? Die Karte ist ja wirklich lauter als der DHE Lüfter meiner Vega 56.



Noch nicht, bin aber dran. Die Karte ist völlig unnötig Laut.
Die Bildqualität der Karte ist  überragend. Mit Änderungen in dem Bereich hab ich gar net gerechnet.
Hier mal schon mal @Stock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Noch nicht, bin aber dran. Die Karte ist völlig unnötig Laut.
> Die Bildqualität der Karte ist  überragend. Mit Änderungen in dem Bereich hab ich gar net gerechnet.
> Hier mal schon mal @Stock.



Inwiefern soll die Bildqualität denn anders sein ? Bzw. Ich versteh grad nicht wirklich worauf du hinaus willst


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Meine Seven taktet während des FAHBenches\GPU (single) nur bis 1475MHz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2019)

Jan86 schrieb:


> So meine ist auch eben gekommen, hat schon jemand mit der Lüfterkurve gespielt? Die Karte ist ja wirklich lauter als der DHE Lüfter meiner Vega 56.


Leider [emoji2955] wie kann man so ein Kühler so verhunzen[emoji3166] Nvidia hat es doch auch gut hinbekommen. Der Kühler sieht doch ganz potent aus..... Testen die sowas nicht vorher 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bin der Pendler zwischen den Welten...



Eigentlich kannste sogar mal einen mGPU-Test machen, wenn die Radeon primär ist.
Evtl. klappts bei Timespy@DX12. Ashes sollte ja FUNZEN.(falls Das net jemand weggepatcht hat)


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Inwiefern soll die Bildqualität denn anders sein ? Bzw. Ich versteh grad nicht wirklich worauf du hinaus willst



Die Darstellungsqualität. Die Farben sind viel satter als mit meiner V64, hab die extra nochmal eingebaut dafür. Auch die Strukturen kommen etwas besser raus. Ich sieht so aus als würden tesselierte Objekte anders dargestellt werden. Muss mir das aber noch genauer anschauen, kann auch täuschen. Könnte auch ein veränderter AF sein.

Edit: Das Teil leise zu bekommen ist schon mal kein Problem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Uncoretakt bricht ab 2144 Mhz ein. Ihr dürft den Taktscaler nicht darüber hinaus bewegen ansonsten macht die Karte nur noch Mist.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Darstellungsqualität. Die Farben sind viel satter als mit meiner V64, hab die extra nochmal eingebaut dafür. Auch die Strukturen kommen etwas besser raus. Ich sieht so aus als würden tesselierte Objekte anders dargestellt werden. Muss mir das aber noch genauer anschauen, kann auch täuschen. Könnte auch ein veränderter AF sein.



Oder einfach nen anderes standard Farb Profil. Farbsättigung etc. kann man ja mit dem Treiber recht easy anpassen wie man's mag.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Oder einfach nen anderes standard Farb Profil. Farbsättigung etc. kann man ja mit dem Treiber recht easy anpassen wie man's mag.



Ja kann sein. Es gefällt mir zumindest  besser.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kannste sogar mal einen mGPU-Test machen, wenn die Radeon primär ist.
> Evtl. klappts bei Timespy@DX12. Ashes sollte ja FUNZEN.(falls Das net jemand weggepatcht hat)



Ich lass gerade die VR Benchmarks durchlaufen.

Edit: Die Lüfter sind ein Witz. Was hat AMD  sich dabei gedacht?


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich lass gerade die VR Benchmarks durchlaufen.



CyanRoom mit mGPU wäre natürlich ein schönes EXTRA.

btw.
Wunderbar, das gleich 2 neue Leute jetzt testen können + Olle.
Da hab ich Was schönes zum Lesen dieses WE.
Danke

Wenn Ihr irgendwann mit UV anfangt, wäre es gut zu Wissen ob Ihr das 980mV-Setting von Olle schafft.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich lass gerade die VR Benchmarks durchlaufen.
> 
> Edit: Die Lüfter sind ein Witz. Was hat AMD  sich dabei gedacht?



Flex die Standard Lüfter runter und schnall mit Kabelbindern paar andere drauf^^


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> CyanRoom mit mGPU wäre natürlich ein schönes EXTRA.



Weißt du zufällig, wo ich das einstellen kann. Finde in den Settings nichts...

Edit: Die "farbigen Räume" stock und unoptimiert gebencht...  (die Ergebnisse wurden auch hochgeladen)

Cyan online result: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2950X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG ZENITH EXTREME


Die RTX 2080 einfach mal vernichtet? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Alter Schwede der Wattman ist ja ne Katastrophe....


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, wo ich das einstellen kann. Finde in den Settings nichts...



Leider ist in DX12 das "explicit" mGPU immer Dev-Sache. Wenns net automatisch kommt,
wahrscheinlich net vorhanden. Werde mir VR-Mark net extra kaufen. VR ist net Meins.

Zu Cyan Room :
Beim Launch gabs Probleme in der Kombi Pascal+TR!
Wurde Damals im Luxx diskutiert und z.Vgl. OCD mit Intel genommen.
Zur Sicherheit ein Vgl. 2080+Intel ?


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Februar 2019)

2102MHz bisher max auf der GPU gesehen (Unigine Heaven) & 1260MHz nach AutoOC max auf dem HBM2 in The Division 2.  
Natürlich jetzt nur nen Schnellschuss um mal zu gucken wie weit es ungefähr geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:


Gurdi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede der Wattman ist ja ne Katastrophe....


Was stört dich?


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

Was ist beim Wattman eine Katastrophe bitte ?
Bugs bei der VII

und bin hin und hergerissen
habe eine RX Vega 64 / ca. 2525 bis 2550 U/Min und ist gar die 3 75mm Seven Lüfter lauter als meiner DHE der Vega 64
Zudem mit 2x 120-er Vorne und nur einem!  120-er im Heck wird sich die Seven nochmals schwerer tun die Lautstärke zu reduzieren.


----------



## steffen2891 (9. Februar 2019)

jemand schon erfahrung mit nem kühlerwechsel? wäre prinzipiell bereit eine zu kaufen aber nicht bei der lautstärke....


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

steffen2891 schrieb:


> jemand schon erfahrung mit nem kühlerwechsel? wäre prinzipiell bereit eine zu kaufen aber nicht bei der lautstärke....



Auf jeden Fall gut Überlegen, weil:
AMD hat eine ganz spezielle WLP verwendet, die man fast gar nicht mit eigenen Mitteln in gleicher Qualität ersetzen kann !!!
(also doch kein Pad)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2019)

Gibts die Info auch als Zweizeiler? Für sowas tu ich mir doch kein Video an.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> 2102MHz bisher max auf der GPU gesehen (Unigine Heaven) & 1260MHz nach AutoOC max auf dem HBM2 in The Division 2.
> Natürlich jetzt nur nen Schnellschuss um mal zu gucken wie weit es ungefähr geht.
> 
> 
> ...



Er übernimmt keine Werte bei mir. Klappt es bei dir?


----------



## Downsampler (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede der Wattman ist ja ne Katastrophe....



Der Treiber ist noch nicht fertig und optimal. Selbst JayTwoCents sagt das...


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> 2102MHz bisher max auf der GPU gesehen (Unigine Heaven) & 1260MHz nach AutoOC max auf dem HBM2 in The Division 2.


Liegt der Takt auch wirklich an? Also skaliert die Leistung?
Bei Vega64 gabs am Anfang ja auch so nen Bug.


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Februar 2019)

Meine VII ist auch gekommen. Ob ich heute noch zum Einbau komme weiß ich nicht. Ich werde mich ohnehin eher auf UVing und Co. konzentrieren. Vielleicht ein paar Games benches, die in deutschen Magazinen zu kurz gekommen sind bzw. gar nicht mit der Radeon VII getestet wurden: CoD:BO4, Wreckfest etc., die fiesen VRAM-Schlächter halt^^


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Das 1800MHz/1010mV Profil scheint bei mir rockstable zu sein. Der Takt ist sehr stabil und der Verbrauch liegt so bei 230-250 Watt.


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Liegt der Takt auch wirklich an? Also skaliert die Leistung?
> Bei Vega64 gabs am Anfang ja auch so nen Bug.



Da wären halt Benchmarkergebnisse die belasten förderlich.

Fire Strike ultra/Time Spy extreme oder der von @gaussmath getestete  VRMark Blue Room .

Edit:
@Gaussmath wieviel Takt lag bei Dir bei den Tests effektiv an?


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> @Gaussmath wieviel Takt lag bei Dir bei den Tests effektiv an?



Ich würde sagen, das pendelt so im Bereich 1740-1780MHz, was ich aber sehr stabil finde.


----------



## Linmoum (9. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> und bin hin und hergerissen
> habe eine RX Vega 64 / ca. 2525 bis 2550 U/Min und ist gar die 3 75mm Seven Lüfter lauter als meiner DHE der Vega 64
> Zudem mit 2x 120-er Vorne und nur einem!  120-er im Heck wird sich die Seven nochmals schwerer tun die Lautstärke zu reduzieren.


Du kannst die Lautstärke simpel durch UV reduzieren, dann ist sie auch leiser als deine Referenz.

Wenn man (so wie ich auch) jetzt bei der 1. Charge keine abbekommen hat, dann lohnt sich das mMn auf absehbare Zeit auch nicht mehr. Einerseits, weil die Lieferzeiten ziemlich lange zu sein scheinen und das resultiert dann natürlich auch darin, dass die Preise nicht sinken werden, sondern eher sogar (leicht) steigen.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibts die Info auch als Zweizeiler? Für sowas tu ich mir doch kein Video an.



Lt. Igor ist die spezielle WLP nicht im Handel erhältlich.(Einzeiler Ende)

edit:
Am Ende verspricht Igor das mehr Infos folgen. (nächste Woche ?)
Optimal wäre eine Waterblock-Hersteller, der die selbe Paste beilegen kann.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Ich werde jetzt mal die PCGH SotTR Szene benchen mit OCAT. Mal schauen, was OCAT zu der neuen Hardware "sagt"...

Edit: Beim Afterburner bleibt die Küche kalt. Die Treiber API kommuniziert nichts.


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2019)

BOOM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd dann mal die Wakü auseinander reißen. Bis später, irgendwann.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2019)

Mit der Radeon VII die 1800 bis 1900 Umdrehungen ca. zu vergleichen mit einer RX Vega 64 zu welchem Lüfterspeed
2000 U/Min Vega 64 = etwa VII zu 1800 bis 1900 U/min


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Ich meinte natürlich gerade 1010mV, nicht 1.1V!


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Er übernimmt keine Werte bei mir. Klappt es bei dir?


Joa, funzt soweit 



gaussmath schrieb:


> Das 1800MHz/1100mV Profil scheint bei mir rockstable zu sein. Der Takt ist sehr stabil und der Verbrauch liegt so bei 230-250 Watt.


Da geht aber mehr  Mit 1900MHz/1086mV lüppt dat bei mir gerad ganz ordentlich. Rockstable will ich nach 2 Runden BF V noch nicht behaupten, aber mal gucken.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Sieht nicht so gut aus aktuell in SotTR gegen die Ti. Deutliche Spikes im Frametime Graphen.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Da geht aber mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte mich vertan! Es waren nur 1010mV.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so gut aus aktuell in SotTR gegen die Ti.



Die Software macht die Hardware! Was hast Du denn in nem Gameworkstitel erwartet?
analog
das der Intelkompiler den TR ganz weit nach vorn bringt bzw. XMP-Profile beim DDR optimal für Ryzen/TR sind ?

Logisch gibt es Heimspiele für A oder B.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Software macht die Hardware! Was hast Du denn in nem Gameworkstitel erwartet?
> analog
> das der Intelkompiler den TR ganz weit nach vorn bringt ?
> 
> Logisch gibt es Heimspiele für A oder B.



Werde nochmal ohne Umgebungsverdeckung testen.

Edit: Immer noch  Spikes.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> BOOM
> 
> Ich werd dann mal die Wakü auseinander reißen. Bis später, irgendwann.



Bei Igor wegen einem Wasserblock anklopfen: Wie man fuer eine Radeon VII eine alternative Kuehlung vorbereitet (Video) | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Selbst EK wird erst im Q2 einen Block anbieten können. [Sammelthread] Radeon Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 47


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2019)

Meine ist auch da und saulaut  da muss definitiv Ghetto-Mod drauf bis Wasserkühler da sind. Die Anzeigewerte vom Radeon Software schwanken brutal, ist das normal? Mein MSI Afterburner will auch nichts sehen. Dafür zeigt HWINFO über 30° höhere GPU-Temp - treiber 79°C, HWINFO 109°-111°C


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Werde nochmal ohne Umgebungsverdeckung testen.
> 
> Edit: Immer noch  Spikes.



Sobald mal massiv Defered Lighting kommt sind die ROP`s der Radeon VII überfordert, ist halt nur GCN.
In Sup kommt man wahrscheinlich auch net in die Nähe der RTX.

Falls in SoTR zuviel Tess. steckt, kannste ja mal AMD-opt. versuchen.
(würde man ja 24/7 auch net Anders laufen lassen)

btw.
Bei RoTR im mittl. Bench gibt es z.Bsp. bei mir auch ein Streamingproblem, wo es mal kurz ruckelt.
Ist halt net auf AMD optimiert.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Dann kommt jetzt Strange Brigade dran.

Edit: Sieht besser aus. Ingame Benchmark 40FPS vs. 35FPS Average mit maxed out Settings und *Renderscale auf 200%*! Die Seven ist rund 15% schneller.

Mach jetzt noch eine custom Szene mit realistischen Settings.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Also der Stromverbauch der GPU ist geradezu lächerlich gering. Man kriegt das Teil locker auf unter 200Watt.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also der Stromverbauch der GPU ist geradezu lächerlich gering. Man kriegt das Teil locker auf unter 200Watt.



Kann ich bestätigen. Ist zwar etwas höher bei mir, aber sehr weit von 300 Watt entfernt. Meine Ti zieht mehr.

Edit: Strange Brigade sieht sehr gut aus bei meiner Custom Szene.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2019)

Strange Brigade Ingame Benchmark: 4K Ultra Setting Renderscale 100% - 80FPS, 200% - 22FPS



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hab Ihr Witcher 3? mich würd mal interesieren, wieviel % es bringtwenn man von HBAO+ auf garkein AO geht



TW3 ungefähr PCGH-Benchszene: 4K alles Ultra mit HBAO+ - im Schnitt 44FPS, dasselbe nut mit gar kein AO - im Schnitt 52FPS --> 15-18%, in welche Richtung man schaut.

Edit: Ich kann auch niedrigen Stromverbrauch bestätigen, z.B. in The Division 1 ca 200W, die 980 Ti hat fast immer mindestens 225W bis die maximalen 250W gezogen. In Witcher 3 etwas mehr, da erlaubt sich die Radeon ab und zu auch Sprünge auf 250-260W.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: Falls du Interesse an den Records hast, anbei die Dateien als Zip.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Ja ich kämpfe noch mit meinen Problemchen hier. Meine Karte nimmt keine Werte an, warum auch immer.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Installiere den Treiber nochmal. Vielleicht schafft das Abhilfe.



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Durchsch. Temp: 61°C, Junction 78°C
> Maximum Temp: 79°C, Junction 112°C
> 
> Alles bis jetzt auf Stock



Kann es sein, dass Karte bei Junction 112°C throttelt? Hast du mal UV probiert? 1800MHz/1010mV sollte jede Karte locker schaffen.

@all: Wo bleibt ihr hier: FAHBench - GPU

Hab mit über 46 Punkten vorgelegt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit die VII in Anno 1800 UHD very High und Ultra zu testen? Dort hab ich mit der V64 Nitro nur 24 - 30 FPS gehabt. Bei 40 FPS wird se direkt bestellt!


----------



## Don-71 (9. Februar 2019)

Wie soll das Jemand Testen, die Beta ist doch zu Ende oder übersehe ich jetzt etwas?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn man UPlay rechtzeitig in den offline-Modus geschaltet hat, dann kann man es noch heute zocken. Ich war leider zu spät zu Hause und hab noch keine VII.


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @all: Wo bleibt ihr hier: FAHBench - GPU



Meine GPU Niederlage hast Du doch schon 
Die Werte für die CPU lade ich morgen hoch. Zur Feier des Tages (hast ja deine V II bekomme) will ich Dir deine Laune heute nicht verderben


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Installiere den Treiber nochmal. Vielleicht schafft das Abhilfe.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Karte bei Junction 112°C throttelt? Hast du mal UV probiert? 1800MHz/1010mV sollte jede Karte locker schaffen.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte schon sogar auf 1001 UV, geht nicht wirklich über 1700. Jetzt nochmal den Treiber neu installiert, davor den von NVidia mit DDU bereinigt 1011, 1001, 998 - same procedere. 

PS: Kannst Du da im FAHB-Thread selber aufräumen oder soll ich die Beträge als "zu löschen" markieren.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon sogar auf 1001 UV, geht nicht wirklich über 1700. Jetzt nochmal den Treiber neu installiert, davor den von NVidia mit DDU bereinigt 1011, 1001, 998 - same procedere.



Über 1700MHz geht's bei mir auch nicht während des FAHBench double Benchmarks. Aber du hast doch jetzt fast 44 Punkte. 

@all: Hab noch den Far Cry 5 ingame Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Installiere den Treiber nochmal. Vielleicht schafft das Abhilfe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab alles durch jetzt. Komme nicht weiter.
Ich kann die Karte undervolten etc, klappt auch alles. Ich kann die auch für den Moment via Overlay übertakten, dann liegt auch höherer Takt an. Jedoch wird dieser sofort verworfen nachdem ich das Overlay schließe.
Ich kann zwar grob schauen was so geht, aber wirklich handlungsfähig bin ich über den Stock Takt leider nicht.
Ich kann auch keine PPT erstellen seltsamerweise obwohl eine existiert.

Hat jemand Anwendungen die ECC nutzen wrden? Du Gauss?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Über 1700MHz geht's bei mir auch nicht während des FAHBench double Benchmarks. Aber du hast du doch fast 44 Punkte.


Jup, hab da aktualisiert, das muss man ja vorzeigen


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Anwendungen die ECC nutzen wrden? Du Gauss?



Was meinst du mit ECC?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit ECC?



Anwendungen die von ECC Speicher profitieren.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Kann mir mal jemand sein Bios auslesen mit ATIFlash und hier hochladen, vorzugsweise von einer Sapphirekarte. Ich denke zwar die sind alle gleich, aber probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2019)

Habe gerade noch Deus Ex: MD Benchmark laufen lassen - ich bekomme Spitzen über 11 TAUSEND MHz  WTF?



Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sein Bios auslesen mit ATIFlash und hier hochladen, vorzugsweise von einer Sapphirekarte. Ich denke zwar die sind alle gleich, aber probieren geht über studieren.


Ich hab ne Sapphire, geht es so?
RVII_bios_tt7crocodiles.rom - Google Drive


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Ich danke vielmals.
Kommt eigentlich irgendwer außer Hamster über den Voreingestellten Takt hinaus? Oder bin nur ich betroffen?



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch Deus Ex: MD Benchmark laufen lassen - ich bekomme Spitzen über 11 TAUSEND MHz  WTF?
> 
> 
> Ich hab ne Sapphire, geht es so?
> RVII_bios_tt7crocodiles.rom - Google Drive



Ok alle Vbiose sind offenbar identisch.


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2019)

Hat wer schon mal hardcore undervoltet, also dass die GPU zB nur noch mit 1650MHz boostet und dann mal den Vergleich anstellen zu stock um zu sehen wv man an Leistung verliert, wenn man radikaler undervolted.
Eventuell könnt ihr den loss auch wie ich mit etwas Mem OC kompensieren.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Spiele gerade RE2 im DirectX 12 Modus. Immer Abstürze nach 2-3 Minuten. Ich versuche jetzt DirectX 11. Hab übrigens hier mit 240 Watt die höchste Last überhaupt bisher beobachtet. Mit meinen UV Profil wohl bemerkt.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Anwendungen die von ECC Speicher profitieren.



ECC ist eine hardware Low Level Funktion des Speichers. Das hat nichts mit bestimmten Anwendungen im Speziellen zu tun.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hat wer schon mal hardcore undervoltet, also dass die GPU zB nur noch mit 1650MHz boostet und dann mal den Vergleich anstellen zu stock um zu sehen wv man an Leistung verliert, wenn man radikaler undervolted.
> Eventuell könnt ihr den loss auch wie ich mit etwas Mem OC kompensieren.



Würde ich ja mal versuchen, aber geht aktuell nicht.....


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Würde ich ja mal versuchen, aber geht aktuell nicht.....



sind die aktuellen Treiber genau so banane wie die Presse Treiber?


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2019)

Der Typ hatte doch viele 3D Mark Resultate geposted oder? (die dahell hier geteilt hat) YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Uuuund unter DirectX 11 auch nur Crashes... 

Edit: Die Seven und RE2 werden keine Freunde vorerst. Muss ich wohl mit der Ti zocken...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich danke vielmals.
> Kommt eigentlich irgendwer außer Hamster über den Voreingestellten Takt hinaus? Oder bin nur ich betroffen?
> 
> Ok alle Vbiose sind offenbar identisch.



Was meinst mit "über den voreingestellten Takt"? Manuell anheben oder dass die Karte selber drüber geht? Mal abgesehen von den definitiv falschen Werte in Deus Ex:MD habe ich jetzt in The Division 1813 gehabt



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> sind die aktuellen Treiber genau so banane wie die Presse Treiber?


Sieht so aus


----------



## Atlan2101 (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sein Bios auslesen mit ATIFlash und hier hochladen, vorzugsweise von einer Sapphirekarte. Ich denke zwar die sind alle gleich, aber probieren geht über studieren.



Hallo Gurdi, kannst ja hier mal schauen Power Cooler haben ein Bios zum runterladen.

ASRock > Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> sind die aktuellen Treiber genau so banane wie die Presse Treiber?



Ja sind sie. Ich habs langsam raus, aber es ist wirklich eine Zumutung 
HBM läuft schon mal ganz anständig bei mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell schon mal, die Anzeige der Power/ASIC könnt ihr in die Mülltonne werfen.

Die Karte brauch mit standard Takt bei mir in WQHD etwa 17,5 Amper ohne HBM OC und 18Amper mit HBM auf 1,2Ghz.

Undervoltet auf 976mv benötigt die Karte also unter hoher Last WQHD/UHD mit übertaktetem Speicher etwa 210-225 Watt In FHD nochmals deutlich weniger.
Ich hatte die Werte der GameStar erst nicht geglaubt dass das Teil Energieeffizienter ist mit UV als eine RTX 2070, aber es ist so. Unter FHD benötige ich gerade mal so um die 15,5 Amper. Die Karte bewegt sich ergo bei 180-190 Watt.
Das ist wirklich eine Überraschung.


----------



## Atlan2101 (9. Februar 2019)

Cracky von Ravioli streamt gerade, er hat eine Radeon 7 bekommen die er heute einbaut und testet.

Twitch


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Na der wird seine Freude haben.
Hat jetzt irgendwer hier erfolgreich seine Karte clocken können? Also über den Standardtakt hinaus.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Ne, ich konnte auch nicht übertakten, nur UV ging. 

Gurdi, kannst du mal RE2 testen?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ne, ich konnte auch nicht übertakten, nur UV ging.
> 
> Gurdi, kannst du mal RE2 testen?



Läuft bei mir, was genau hast du denn für ein Problem.

@Thread. Also 2Ghz hab ich schon mal geschafft.
Von Stable ist das aber noch ne Ecke entfernt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2019)

Dito, manuelles OC geht ums Verrecken nicht, nicht mal ein bisschen. 

Dafür stürzt der Treiber bei TD2 regelmäßig ab und zieht das ganze System ins Verderben, LOL


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir, was genau hast du denn für ein Problem.



Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Device einen Befehl nicht verarbeiten kann. Welche Spannung kann man/ sollte man denn bei 1800MHz einstellen? Welche UV Profile verwendet ihr?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Device einen Befehl nicht verarbeiten kann. Welche Spannung kann man/ sollte man denn bei 1800MHz einstellen? Welche UV Profile verwendet ihr?



1801/976
Lüfter auf 50% dabei. Das ergibt bei Dauerlast etwas ne Junction von knapp unter 100 Close Case und ist ziemlich sparsam( 220~Watt)

Der Kühler ist wirklich der letzte Müll. Nichtmal auf 4000Umdrehungen kriegt der irgendein anständiges OC auf die Beine. Ich wollt den erstmal lassen und damit testen aber ich mach da direkt heute Nacht nen Ghettomod drauf, hoffentlich bringt das was.


----------



## Elistaer (9. Februar 2019)

So heute mal das Konto gecheckt und denke wenn ich die Auszahlung vom Nacht Dienst bekomme könnte sogar April bis Ende April eine VII einflattern.

Das gelesene macht mich zwar etwas nervös die Zeit könnte aber helfen das ich schon eine Optimierte Version abgreife

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (9. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: Unter 1000mV bei 1800MHz stürzt bei mir instantan  jedes Game ab.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 1801/976
> Lüfter auf 50% dabei. Das ergibt bei Dauerlast etwas ne Junction von knapp unter 100 Close Case und ist ziemlich sparsam( 220~Watt)
> 
> Der Kühler ist wirklich der letzte Müll. Nichtmal auf 4000Umdrehungen kriegt der irgendein anständiges OC auf die Beine. Ich wollt den erstmal lassen und damit testen aber ich mach da direkt heute Nacht nen Ghettomod drauf, hoffentlich bringt das was.



Das UV ist net schlecht, zeigt, das Olle keine Ausnahme war. =WICHTIG für alle potentiellen Käufer. (Chance so >50/50 wäre net schlecht)
Wie schätzt Du UV 1800/1200 vs. Stock in der Performance ?
Kannst Du mal bitte Beides mit AvP benchen?

btw.
Dein Airflow ist ja auch net optimal. Würde jetzt net den Kühler verteufeln. 
Denkst Du, das man die Lüfter innerhalb der Graka auch wechseln könnte gegen Welche mit mehr Druck?
Machst Du auch gleich die U-Scheiben mit drunter ?


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2019)

Laut CB lohnt sich Speicher OC net, da man im Schnitt 2% gut macht zwischen 1000 und 1200.
Steigt der Verbrauch merklich beim Speicher OC?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Soooo, mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein TimeSpy ist bisher das höchste was ich kenne.Der hier war bisher der beste. Ich komm auf immerhin 9500.
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO (WI-FI)

@Duvar:Nein macht kaum was aus im Verbrauch. Wie bereits geschrieben etwa 0,5Amper, also 7-10Watt würd ich mal sagen.

@RX480: Was ist AvP?
Der Kühler ist für Overclocking völlig ungeeignet, ebenso wie die Software. Mit Airflow hat das bei mir nichts zu tun.
Mit erhöhtem Speichertakt kann ich mal benchen, aber das wird wenig bringen.


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Sorry, Doppelpost.(Fehler vom Browser)


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @RX480: Was ist AvP?



AvP Benchmark hatte Einer im 3dC mit der R7 getestet. Man braucht ja mal ein paar Vgl.werte.(der Kollege hatte Extrabreit )
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2
Download AVP Aliens vs. Predator DirectX 11 Benchmark | TechPowerUp
In der readme ist Alles erklärt. Egebnisse hätte man dann unter Dokumente.

In der config.txt muss man Einiges dann noch höher nehmen, weil default zu klein ist.
Bei mir nur mit RX56cf@1440p getestet aber Chill auf 200fps. (hatte aus Versehen MSAA noch auf 1, reicht aber schon für Stock-TDP Bios2)

Evtl. geht bei Dir schon 5k@VSR mit der R7 --> auf dem Desktop wählen.(falls VSR net die Spannung durcheinander bringt)

edit:
AvP ist übrigens von Rebellion = StrangeBrigade-Macher. Die Jungs habens einfach drauf!


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Februar 2019)

Ich tüddel gerade mit 941mV und max. 36% Fanspeed durch BF V 
Temps gehen zwar bis knapp 80°C aufm offenen Benchtable hoch, aber Nachts will ich ja Ruhe haben 
Die dann nur noch mit 1720rpm drehenden Lüfter genügen hier für durchschnittlich 1750MHz aufm Core und provozieren auch kein heruntertakten des HBM´s. Mit einem 60FPS FrameCap liegt die Temp 10° niedriger.
Leistung passt dabei mit guten 70FPS@4K Ultra(Rotterdam tested).
In meinem Augen ist die Karte einfach bombastisch, auch wenn dem Hersteller zum Release keine optimale Abstimmung des Kühldesigns gelungen ist


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Februar 2019)

Tja, ich habe kein Glück mit UV bis jetzt, kaum setze ich ein paar mV runter der Treiber in der TD2 Demo und zieht meist das System in den BSOD mit  
Sogar im uralten Bioshock Remastered ist der 2mal gecrasht. Liegt es an der SW?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Undervolten @Stock geht super, auch moderatere Takterhöhungen bis 1,85Ghz gehen noch recht geschmeidig. Danach wirds härter, das PL reicht nicht aus und auch die Junction knallt ab 1,1V durch die Decke.
Strike läuft schon mal ganz ordentlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 2Ghz wirds eng bei der Karte.



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe kein Glück mit UV bis jetzt, kaum setze ich ein paar mV runter der Treiber in der TD2 Demo und zieht meist das System in den BSOD mit
> Sogar im uralten Bioshock Remastered ist der 2mal gecrasht. Liegt es an der SW?



Was stellst du denn ein?


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Hast Du jetzt schon gemoddet ?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, sehe gerade Lüfter auf 3800.

btw.
Bei alten Games unter Teillast geht garantiert der Takt zu schnell zu hoch.
Da ist ein fps-Limit sinnvoll.
(durch das UV geht dann ja viel mehr mit 120% TDP; da muss AMD im Treiber noch irgendwie abriegeln)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt schon gemoddet ?



Nein.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

Zu TJunction gibt es übrigens bei TPU eine ausführliche Beschreibung:
AMD Radeon VII 16 GB Review | TechPowerUp
Kurzform: Das ist der Maximalwert einer ganzen Batterie an Sensoren. Gethrottled wird bei 115°C was W1zzard nicht unbedingt für nötig hält.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Februar 2019)

@tt7crocodiles:
HBM auf 1000@auto lassen. Powertarget auf 0 belassen und dann in 3-15mv  Schritten von den bei 1800MHz@manual mode vorgeschlagenem mv-Wert in der  Kurve langsam runtergehen.
Vorher den WattMan aufjedenfall einmal zurücksetzen.

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass bei dir da gar nichts geht!?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Februar 2019)

Alles auf auto, HBM habe ich noch nicht mal vor anzufassen. Ich versuche nur in kleinen Schritten zu undervolten. Gerade mit 1024mV  - DX:MD bei Änderung von Fenstermodus auf FullScreen einfach eingefroren, sogar Bildschirm ausgegangen - kein Signal. Overlay von der Radeon SW schaltet sich auch immer wieder aus. Hmm

Edit @Edelhamster: gehen tut es, nur stürzt in vielen Spielen ab oder friert ein.


----------



## blazethelight (10. Februar 2019)

Ich würde behaupten, dass am Treiber bestimmt noch Optimierungen fehlen.

Habe jetzt erst bei den Frontiers den Q1 2019 bekommen und der läuft bisher super.

Daher wird nach einiger Treiberarbeit von AMD die Vega 7 bestimmt noch gut gehen.

Was mich wundert ist, das auf der CES Linus so begeistert von dem Kühler war in Bezug auf die Lautstärke und das die Tests und ihr da ein ganz anderes Bild zeigt.


----------



## olletsag (10. Februar 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich tüddel gerade mit 941mV und max. 36% Fanspeed durch BF V
> Temps gehen zwar bis knapp 80°C aufm offenen Benchtable hoch, aber Nachts will ich ja Ruhe haben
> Die dann nur noch mit 1720rpm drehenden Lüfter genügen hier für durchschnittlich 1750MHz aufm Core und provozieren auch kein heruntertakten des HBM´s. Mit einem 60FPS FrameCap liegt die Temp 10° niedriger.
> Leistung passt dabei mit guten 70FPS@4K Ultra(Rotterdam tested).
> In meinem Augen ist die Karte einfach bombastisch, auch wenn dem Hersteller zum Release keine optimale Abstimmung des Kühldesigns gelungen ist


Tjunction sind Temps die der Arbitrator "hochrechnet" aus den Ergebnissen der Thermalsensoren (immer den höchsten Wert aus der Sperrschicht) und daraus resultierende Lastszenarien. Im Werksauslieferungszustand ist die Pulsweitenmodulation nach oben raus etwas "zappelig". Ich würde mal behaupten AMD muss dort @Stock noch etwas modulieren und anpassen. Andersherum kann man sich die Kurve auch selbst anpassen, ich liege mit 1775MHz@0,963mV bei 40% bis 44% udm (1920-2205udm), UHD@Ultra (alles was geht). Kann man noch als "leise" (nicht silent) bezeichnen in einem Bigtower (jeweils 3 120mm Lüfter in der Front und Rückseite, max 1100udm). Geschlossen leicht zu hören, unter Kopfhörer gar nicht. Hat nicht mal 30min gedauert die Kurve an meinen Tower (Volumeninhalt und Durchsatz der Lüfter) anzupassen.

Da waren unsere Herren Tester wohl einfach nur zu faul oder hatten mal wieder keine Zeit, das zu erwähnen. Lieber reitet man auf der Lautstärke umher, prügelt 1200MHz HBM Takt drauf und GPU OC noch dazu, wo jeder lesen kann - das bei 95°C dann schon volle Lüfterpower anliegen kann (ab 85% ändert sich der Wert nicht mehr@3850udm).

Ab 110°C Tjunction fängt die GPU an zu throtteln. Wenn ich UHD auf 60fps synce und das Preset entsprechend anpasse, weniger deutlich hörbar. Alles in allem lässt sich die Kurve aber "sinnvoll" anpassen, von wegen 51db usw..

Meine Referenzen (Bigtower) wie beschrieben:
Tjunction
1. 60°C=30%
2. 65°C=44%
3. 85°C=44%
5. 90°C=50%
6. 95°C=60%

Möglich wäre auch 1750MHz@0,940mV. Das bringt den gesamten Rechner auf max 300W unter Spielen. Alle 3 Prequel "Lara Titel", Hellblade; FarCry4/5, Wolfenstein/II, ELEX usw. - alles völlig stabil, bei 60fps@60Hz UHD (immer Ultratexturen wenns angeboten wird).

Sykrim knallt mir mit Textur-Mods 14GiB VRAM weg@5K.


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Möglich wäre auch 1750MHz@0,940mV. Das bringt den gesamten Rechner auf max 300W unter Spielen. Alle 3 Prequel "Lara Titel", Hellblade; FarCry4/5, Wolfenstein/II, ELEX usw. - alles völlig stabil, bei 60fps@60Hz UHD (immer Ultratexturen wenns angeboten wird).



Das ist mal ne vernünftige Metrik. 1+

Verstehe net, das beim Launch immer nur W2 mit 60fps vermessen wird.(mit sinnlosen Stock-Settings)
Und im UV-Teil wird gar net auf sinnvolle Fps passend zum Moni eingegangen.


----------



## JZedtler (10. Februar 2019)

Mal eine Frage an die Tüftler. Wenn ihr an der VII solche Änderungen vornehmt, muss bei einer Neuinstallation von Win 7/10 das Ganze wiederholt werden oder bleibt das erhalten?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

So, ich hatte die Schnauze voll von dem Teil.
Morpheus ist drauf nach etwas basteln. Ghettomod hatte ich drauf, entlastet aber kaum die Temps. Ist jedoch wesentlich leiser.
 Tjunction 60 Grad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

Mach mal ein Foto von deiner Karte wie die jetzt aussieht und diese 60°C Tj. ist das unter längerer Last oder wann genau?


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi ist der Geduldsfaden gerissen.......


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto von deiner Karte wie die jetzt aussieht und diese 60°C Tj. ist das unter längerer Last oder wann genau?



Kommt alles morgen oder Montag. Muss dann die Sache mal in Ruhe ausbenchen, das sind ja nur Momentaufnahmen.

Kurzes Fazit:
1.Stock Kühler taugt nur bis knapp 1850-1900Mhz mit Undervolting. Mit allem über 1050mv ist dieser völlig überfordert. 
2.Leise wird das Teil(oder eher erträglich) ab 2400 Umdrehungen, ab 1800 ist der Kühler kaum noch wahrnehmbar. Kriegt man hin mit Undervolting. Ab 960mv wird die Karte richtig, richtig sparsam. (190 Watt)
3.Ghettomod bringt wenig, die Kühlfläche ist einfach zu gering.(10Grad Junction, leiser, einfach zu montieren durch den Aufbau der Karte)
4. Ordentliche WLP bringt was, zumindest schlägt sich diese gut auf dem Morpheus.
5.Package ist unempfindlich.Karte allgemein sehr solide verarbeitet. Auch die Quali der WLPads ist sehr gut.
6.Power Target haben Hellm und ich (vor allem Hellm!) genackt. Im OC Abteil findet Ihr die modet Power Play Table. Ist quasi open end.
7. Bei maximalem PT und maximal möglicher Spannung brauch die Karte etwa 340-380 Watt.
8.Die 2Ghz sind machbar mit ordentlicher Kühlung, mit Wasser wahrscheinlich mehr. Muss mir das noch genauer anschauen, aber durch den FS Extrem komm ich mit rund1950-2030 Mhz.
9.HBM läuft bei mir mit 1,2Ghz stabil BISHER!
10. Meine Karte hat quasi KEIN Spulenfiepen. Erst seit dem Morpheus häre ich ein wenig, aber aus dem Close Cased nicht wahrnehmbar.
11.Ich hab anscheinend ne ganz ordentliche Karte erwischt^^

Resümee: Karte Kühl, Karte schnell. Power Limit binnen einem Tag gefallen. Ab gehts 

15k FS Extrem geknackt bei etwa 300-360 Watt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 31k Firestrike



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9,9k TimeSPY. In dem Bob Benchmark liegt die Karte fast immer über 2Ghz bei rund 300Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffen2891 (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi könntest du ein Bild vom Kühler Umbau posten? Morpheus in der Vega Edition vermutlich? Vielen Dank für die Analysen


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: Ich hoffe, es nicht zu viel verlangt, aber kannst du in nem eigenen Thread mal ausführlich beschreiben, wie man das umbaut? Und ich meine wirklich ausführlich. ^^ Ich bin handwerklich nicht der Begabteste.


----------



## BladeTNT (10. Februar 2019)

Lese ganze Zeit schon in Ruhe mit, ist ja übel was ihr mit derzeitigen Mittel alles rausholt. 2000mhz..das ist schon ne Hausnummer.

Nur wieviel FPS sind das mehr? Also grob im Vergleich zum Standard Takt?


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2019)

Denke gute 10%, also über RT 2080, knapp Custom RTX 2080
Denn Performance steigt 1:1 im Taktverhalten.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

Die Leistung wird ziemlich sicher komplett Linear mit dem Kerntakt skalieren. Bandbreite ist ja genug da. 
Deswegen wundert mich @Gurdi auch das HBM OC. Ändert DAS messbar was an der Leistung?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Undervoltet auf 976mv benötigt die Karte also unter hoher Last WQHD/UHD mit übertaktetem Speicher etwa 210-225 Watt In FHD nochmals deutlich weniger.
> Ich hatte die Werte der GameStar erst nicht geglaubt dass das Teil Energieeffizienter ist mit UV als eine RTX 2070, aber es ist so. Unter FHD benötige ich gerade mal so um die 15,5 Amper. Die Karte bewegt sich ergo bei 180-190 Watt.
> Das ist wirklich eine Überraschung.



Asic oder mit deinem Netzteil ermittelt?


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2019)

Also händisch Optimiert ist die Referenz Karte wirklich zu gebrauchen, vorausgesetzt man will nicht das Maximum an OC
aber um die 1800 bis 1850 Mhz sollten mit UnterVolting und abgeändeter Lüfterkurve wohl im Generellen! drinn sein, oder  @Gurdi


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Schätze mal Gurdi rechnet über seine  15,5A x 12V immer den genauen Verbrauch aus.
Deswegen hat Er ja das spezielle NT drin, damit er an der 12V1-Rail ablesen kann.

edit:
Er hat an der Rail sogar seine Soundkarte z.T.+M2 dran.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 15,5x12



stimmt, steht ja da xD

aber berücksichtige das eig auch die Strom über den PCIe Slot?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Alles auf auto, HBM habe ich noch nicht mal vor anzufassen. Ich versuche nur in kleinen Schritten zu undervolten. Gerade mit 1024mV  - DX:MD bei Änderung von Fenstermodus auf FullScreen einfach eingefroren, sogar Bildschirm ausgegangen - kein Signal. Overlay von der Radeon SW schaltet sich auch immer wieder aus. Hmm
> 
> Edit @Edelhamster: gehen tut es, nur stürzt in vielen Spielen ab oder friert ein.


Laufen noch Programme ala Afterburner | gpuz | hwinfo usw I'm Hintergrund? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> aber berücksichtige das eig auch die Strom über den PCIe Slot?



Wird der Strom über den Slot nicht nur bei Bedarf eingespeist? Also, wenn die Versorgung über die PCI-E Power Kabel nicht ausreicht?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

Das kann die Karte mehr oder weniger frei regeln. Hab ja Mal eine welche zu viel aus dem Slot genommen hat und mit nem SW-Update sah es anders aus.


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kommt alles morgen oder Montag. Muss dann die Sache mal in Ruhe ausbenchen, das sind ja nur Momentaufnahmen.
> 
> Kurzes Fazit:
> 1.Stock Kühler taugt nur bis knapp 1850-1900Mhz mit Undervolting. Mit allem über 1050mv ist dieser völlig überfordert.
> ...




Dann würde ich mal schnell hochladen. Damit bist Du bei den Grafik score überall die Nr. 1


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wird der Strom über den Slot nicht nur bei Bedarf eingespeist? Also, wenn die Versorgung über die PCI-E Power Kabel nicht ausreicht?



bei Igor werden da recht konstant 30W gezogen (Gaming Test)


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. Februar 2019)

Was ich interessant finde ist das von AMD verwendete Material, dass die Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61fc8-Jlq1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier hat sich AMD richtig was kosten lassen. Keine Biligpaste aus dem Mayonaiseeimer und auch kein Graphite.
Mal Igors Test abwarten, aber dieses Zeug könnte sehr interessant werden wenn man den Kühler mal gegen einen anderen tauscht.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Ich bin erstmal raus, was die Karte betrifft. UV ist mittlerweile in keinem Game stabil. Auf stock sind die Lüfter straight from Hell. RE2 schmiert nach mind. 5 Minuten ab. 

Ich warte jetzt auf ne Anleitung von Gurdi (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ^^), um auf den Morpheus umzurüsten. Und natürlich warte ich auf Treiber und gegebenenfalls BIOS Updates.  Mir macht das alles nicht viel aus, weil ich einfach die Ti nutzen kann. Leuten, die damit Single GPU unterwegs sind, kann ich die Karte so zum aktuellen Stand auf keinen Fall empfehlen, gerade dann nicht, wenn man sie nur fürs Gaming nutzt.

Mit Ruhm bekleckert hat sich AMD hier nicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass viele die Karte wieder zurückschicken werden.


----------



## spl1ce (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal raus, was die Karte betrifft. UV ist mittlerweile in keinem Game stabil. Auf stock sind die Lüfter straight from Hell. RE2 schmiert nach mind. 5 Minuten ab.
> 
> Ich warte jetzt auf ne Anleitung von Gurdi (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ^^), um auf den Morpheus umzurüsten. Und natürlich warte ich auf Treiber und gegebenenfalls BIOS Updates.  Mir macht das alles nicht viel aus, weil ich einfach die Ti nutzen kann. Leuten, die damit Single GPU unterwegs sind, kann ich die Karte so zum aktuellen Stand auf keinen Fall empfehlen, gerade dann nicht, wenn man sie nur fürs Gaming nutzt.
> 
> Mit Ruhm bekleckert hat sich AMD hier nicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass viele die Karte wieder zurückschicken werden.



cracky war im stream gestern eigentlich ganz angetan von der Karte.  Scheint dann wohl wirklich an der Chiplotterie zu liegen. Ich muss ja leider noch bis morgen oder Dienstag warten und mir juckt es sooooo sehr in den Fingern. Hoffe da geht dann was.

Bin sehr gespannt auf die Morpheus mod vom gurdi !!!


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Meint ihr wirlich, dass ist Chip-Lotterie? Sind das nicht eher Treiberprobleme?


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> cracky war im stream gestern eigentlich ganz angetan von der Karte.



Jo,
als Cf ideal für 8k. (durch die 16Gb ähnliche Möglichkeiten wie bei T-Rex-Sli; 1-2 Regler links sollten schon reichen)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## DARPA (10. Februar 2019)

Ich hab leider nicht so viel Glück. 

Schon beim booten leuchtet die rote VGA LED aufm Mainboard. Ich bekomme zwar ein Bild und kann Windows starten, aber während der Treiberinstallation gibts jedes Mal nen blauen und das ganze System friert ein.

Hab die Karte gefühlt 3tausend mal aus- und eingebaut, Bios zurück gesetzt, Boot Optionen getestet usw. Nix hilft. Ich glaub, die Karte hat einen weg.

Und das tolle ist, wenn ich sie jetzt einschicke, bekomme ich nichtmal direkt Ersatz, weil ja nix verfügbar ist


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Es kann doch auch nicht sein, dass meine Karte bei 1040mV schon abkackt, während andere mit 980mV die stock Taktraten fahren können. Habe ich wirklich solch ein Pech bei der Chip-Lotterie gehabt?


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Und falls jemand seine CPU und Ram schonen möchte ist wahrscheinlich die Radeon VII ne gute Investition.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...vor-Nvidias-Geforce-RTX-Grafikkarten-1275130/

gute Frametimes ohne CPU-Spikes incl.
und 
falls Jemand analog DLSS ein paar W sparen möchte geht inGameDownsampling mit 1800p@smaa wunderbar. (TAA ist oft grottig)

@gaussmath
Bei der RX64 ist z.Bsp. P7=1700 oft ne magische Grenze.
analog
Setz mal den Takt auf 1780..90. Dann gehts evtl. mit UV besser.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

@RX480: Besten Dank für den Tipp. Man echt, das scheint stabil zu sein?! Bin gerade bei 1700MHz/1000mV.

@DARPA: Feels bad man, feels bad.


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Bei den Vega Karten braucht man jede menge Geduld und natürlich auch Ahnung



Oder einen guten Thread mit hilfsbereiten Kollegen und einem breiten Erfahrungsaustausch.
(ist ja schon mal sehr viel einfacher mit dem UV seit Adrenalin 2019)

iWebi
Hast Du auch mal etwas Substanzielles ? Die Einzeiler bringen es net Wirklich.
Ist jetzt net persönlich gemeint, nur der Thread springt dadurch zu schnell von Seite zu Seite.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Februar 2019)

YouTube - RADEON VII - Flüssigmetall Tuning


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

So, bin jetzt bei 1700MHz max und 988mV Spannung. Verbrauch liegt bei 200 Watt im Mittel. Die Temperatur hat sich bei 76°C eingependelt im Blue Room Loop Test. Die Taktrate klebt fast bei 1680MHz. Ich mach den Ghetto-Mod und dann ist gut. *mittelfingersmiley*


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> YouTube - RADEON VII - Flüssigmetall Tuning



Also doch Pads, analog FuryX.
Was natürlich ne Warnung an Bastler ist, Er hat mit LM keine besseren Temps-->Lüfter erreicht.
Man sollte vllt. noch ein mue Abwarten wie so die Mods funzen und ob jemand Pads zum Austausch nimmt
oder wie Gurdi (vermutlich) die Mastermaker-WLP.
Aktuell scheint der Tipp von TPU mit den U-Scheiben am Einfachsten zu sein.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es kann doch auch nicht sein, dass meine Karte bei 1040mV schon abkackt, während andere mit 980mV die stock Taktraten fahren können. Habe ich wirklich solch ein Pech bei der Chip-Lotterie gehabt?



Ich scheinbar auch. Sogar wenn ich die vorgeschlagene Spannung so lasse aber halt auf manuell, kackt immer wieder mein ganzes System ab, Treiberabsturz mit BSOD, oder mit Freeze. Ich kann nichtmal sicher raustabben aus dem Fullscreen. Nur auf Auto geht es einigermaßen. 

Meine Junction ist unter Last mindestens 32 bis 40 über der Temperatur und nie unter 110°. 




Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Laufen noch Programme ala Afterburner | gpuz | hwinfo usw I'm Hintergrund?


Nö, die sind nicht im Autostart.


----------



## Benji21 (10. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Alles gut Gurdi, Furmark läuft mit 0,925mV und 1701MHz stable. Tjunction scheint jetzt die Lüfterdrehzahl zu bestimmen unter Wasser dürften die Dinger abgehen.
> 
> Ich habe ellenlang im Hintergrund Ungine Heaven zu laufen, wenn man die Framerate synct (Full AF, Full AA ist die Karte mehr als leise). Der Treiber macht noch Probleme und die Werte werden durch kein 3rdparty-Tool ausgelesen, wird die nächsten Tage kommen.
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme mit der VII ebenfalls 926 mV im Furmark stable. Der Treiber ist aber wirklich schrottig. Zu wenig Spannung und man fällt unter 1700 MHz, zu viel und man hat das gleiche Problem. Will ich über 1700 MHz muss ich bei 939-945 Millivolt bleiben.


----------



## Benji21 (10. Februar 2019)

Bin mal gespannt ob sich Alphacool morgen meldet, dann geht VII Nummer 2 direkt hin zum Block vermessen. Danach geht die Karte dann in die Bucht.


----------



## steffen2891 (10. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> YouTube - RADEON VII - Flüssigmetall Tuning



bekommt man denn im stil eines ghettomods die 3 lüfter demontiert und kann den kühler drauf lassen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Februar 2019)

steffen2891 schrieb:


> bekommt man denn im stil eines ghettomods die 3 lüfter demontiert und kann den kühler drauf lassen?



wird wohl bloß durch ein Paar Schrauben an der Abdeckung gehalten

YouTube

aber obs das bringt?

der Kühler hat einfach wenige Kühloberfläche


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt bei 1700MHz max und 988mV Spannung. Verbrauch liegt bei 200 Watt im Mittel. Die Temperatur hat sich bei 76°C eingependelt im Blue Room Loop Test. Die Taktrate klebt fast bei 1680MHz. Ich mach den Ghetto-Mod und dann ist gut. *mittelfingersmiley*



Was Hast Du eigentlich für einen Treiber drauf ? Der Pressetreiber soll schlechter sein als der Offizielle.
Net, das der gelieferte Treiber auf CD noch die Macken hat.


----------



## Benji21 (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was Hast Du eigentlich für einen Treiber drauf ? Der Pressetreiber soll schlechter sein als der Offizielle.
> Net, das der gelieferte Treiber auf CD noch die Macken hat.



Gibt keine CD, kannst nur den 19.2.1 von der AMD Seite laden...  Grundsätzlich läuft der aber scheinbar besser als das Presse Teil.


----------



## steffen2891 (10. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wird wohl bloß durch ein Paar Schrauben an der Abdeckung gehalten
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...




dachte das teil sei eben, so a la Vega Strix von Raff 2-3 120er Lüfter drauf und Ruhe... aber mit dern Kerben / Einbuchtungen wird das wohl nix... Mal gespannt wie der Morpheus raus kommt

Danke jedenfalls


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es kann doch auch nicht sein, dass meine Karte bei 1040mV schon abkackt, während andere mit 980mV die stock Taktraten fahren können. Habe ich wirklich solch ein Pech bei der Chip-Lotterie gehabt?


Ich hab mich da schon bei der alten Vega mit unbeliebt gemacht, aber wenn alle Chips die eingestellten Taktraten bei weniger Spannung erreichen könnten würde AMD per Default auch weniger Spannung geben. Also Ja: Lotterie.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Februar 2019)

Ok, d.h. für mich wohl - zurückschicken. Schade 

Hat jemand noch das Problem mit dem Overlay von Radeon SW? Bei mir flackert das unregelmäßig und verabschiedet sich immer wieder. Parallel dazu läuft nichts, nicht mal Fraps.


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Denke eher die 1,05V haben Was mit dem HDMi zu tun. Gerade die Vegas springen am HDMi@4k immer auf die Mindestspannung hoch, 
obwohl das UV eigentlich etwas Anderes  im Wattman vorgibt.
Und die Amis spielen nun mal viel am TV. Da beugt AMD sicher nur den vielen Fragen vor.


----------



## DARPA (10. Februar 2019)

So, hatte grade nochmal Muße.

Nach ner weiteren Runde DDU konnte ich endlich den Treiber installieren. 
Lasse grad Benches @ stock laufen. Soweit siehts gut. Karte scheint doch zu laufen.

Die rote LED leuchtet zwar immer noch, aber ich glaub das Board mag das VGA Bios nicht. CSM lässt sich nämlich nicht deaktivieren für nen reinen UEFI Boot.

Aber da kommt schon gute Hitze aus dem Kühlkörper ^^


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber da kommt schon gute Hitze aus dem Kühlkörper ^^



Wieviele Lüfter hast Du bei Deinem Gehäuse verbaut und wie wird die CPU gekühlt ?
Schön, das es jetzt funzt.


----------



## Gerwald (10. Februar 2019)

Jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich mir einen kaufen soll? Oder doch 2080. Aktuell hab ich eine Vega 64 auf WQHD


----------



## compisucher (10. Februar 2019)

OK, beim Kumpel funzt die Karte auf Anhieb und tadellos, MB x470 Taichi + 2600x + 32GB 3200 RipJaws.
Gestern Abend mehr oder weniger alles bestätigt, was so landläufig in den Tests drinnen steht.
Schnell, auf 4k "gefühlt" smoother als die zum Vergleich vorhandenen  RTX 2070 und GTX 1080 und VEGA64 und (knapp) oberhalb der genannten Karten.
Noch kein OC oder UV versucht.
Temps. OK unter Last ca. 65° und als Hauptkritikpunkt aber wirklich sehr hörbar


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

Gerwald schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich mir einen kaufen soll? Oder doch 2080. Aktuell hab ich eine Vega 64 auf WQHD


Ein spürbares Upgrade ist imo keine von beiden. Wenn man einfach nur Spaß an der Technik hat muss einen das natürlich nicht abhalten.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was Hast Du eigentlich für einen Treiber drauf ? Der Pressetreiber soll schlechter sein als der Offizielle.
> Net, das der gelieferte Treiber auf CD noch die Macken hat.



Hab den offiziellen  19.2.1  drauf. Die Karte ist verrückt. Bei 1800MHz mit 1040mV Spannung kackt sie ab, aber 1700MHz mit 988mV laufen stabil. Verstehe ich nicht...

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Kühlung der  SpaWas, wenn man den Morpheus drauf packt? Welche Lüfter sollte man dazu nehmen? Welche mit hohem Druck wären gut.


----------



## DARPA (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wieviele Lüfter hast Du bei Deinem Gehäuse verbaut und wie wird die CPU gekühlt ?
> Schön, das es jetzt funzt.



CPU ist unter Wasser. Gehäuselüfter 2x vorne rein und 1x hinten raus. 
War auch nur so ne 1. Erkenntnis 

Fange jetzt mal langsam an zu testen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab den offiziellen  19.2.1  drauf. Die Karte ist verrückt. Bei 1800MHz mit 1040mV Spannung kackt sie ab, aber 1700MHz mit 988mV laufen stabil. Verstehe ich nicht...



NT zu schwach?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab den offiziellen  19.2.1  drauf. Die Karte ist verrückt. Bei 1800MHz mit 1040mV Spannung kackt sie ab, aber 1700MHz mit 988mV laufen stabil. Verstehe ich nicht...


Die Definition von "Kotzgrenze". Alle 4096 Shader bei 1,5GHz könnte man wahrscheinlich mit 200W und kaum weniger Rechenleistung fahren. Aber wenn das die Fertigung nicht her gibt...


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> NT zu schwach?



Hab das Titanium: Seasonic PRIME Ultra 750 W Titanium, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 6x PCIe, Kabel-Management
Angeblich soll man das mit 50% Überlast betreiben können.


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Was auch einen Unterschied ausmachen kann, gerade auch bei Probs mit dem Wattman. Die Reviewer haben einen clean Install.
W10 build 1809 ist Pflicht. Und der alte Shadercache der Games muss gelöscht werden. Falls man vorher Vega drauf hatte.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Definition von "Kotzgrenze". Alle 4096 Shader bei 1,5GHz könnte man wahrscheinlich mit 200W und kaum weniger Rechenleistung fahren. Aber wenn das die Fertigung nicht her gibt...



Dann werde ich die 2GHz wohl nie zu Gesicht bekommen... 



RX480 schrieb:


> Was auch einen Unterschied ausmachen kann, gerade  auch bei Probs mit dem Wattman. Die Reviewer haben einen clean Install.
> W10 build 1809 ist Pflicht. Und der alte Shadercache der Games muss gelöscht werden. Falls man vorher Vega drauf hatte.



So was in der Art ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Es ist eine große Herausforderung für Treiberentwickler, alle diese Sonderfälle abzudecken im Code.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2019)

Frage an  @Gurdi

Vega 64 AMD Referenz verkaufen für 400 Euro und sich die VII holen
oder kommt doch noch ein DHE Lüfter Design (Hersteller Karten) daher für die Seven.

Dann würde ich lieber auf jene Setzen, größerer DHE Lüfter kann ja verbaut werden da Karte Breiter ist!


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> NT zu schwach?



Obwohl, gerade überprüft. Bin bei 800 Watt Gesamlast. Es scheinen "immer" beide Grafikkarten zu arbeiten... 

Edit: Scheint bisher nur beim Blue Room Benchmark zu sein. Warum auch immer. Aber ich kann die Ti abschalten bei Bedarf. Oder umgekehrt halt.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2019)

Hast du beide Karten im System, sowohl die 1080Ti, als auch die Vega VII?
Das kann nur schief gehen, alleine vom Treibergezerre.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du beide Karten im System, sowohl die 1080Ti, als auch die Vega VII?
> Das kann nur schief gehen, alleine vom Treibergezerre,



Ne, das funktioniert wunderbar. Windows kann mittlerweile sehr gut mit unterschiedlichen Treibern (API, Pfad usw.) umgehen. Ich habe Lanes satt auf meinen TR System. Hab gestern gezockt und auf der anderen Karte was berechnet. Das läuft besser als die Verteilung auf der CPU.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frage an  @Gurdi
> 
> Vega 64 AMD Referenz verkaufen für 400 Euro und sich die VII holen
> oder kommt doch noch ein DHE Lüfter Design (Hersteller Karten) daher für die Seven.
> ...



An Customs glaube ich erst mal nicht. Generell gilt aber, die Bohrungen für das Bracket sind IDENTISCH zur V10. Das heißt, alle Kühler die auf der V10 gehen, gehen auch auf der Seven im Prinzip.
Der Kühler der Seven ist brauchbar mit Undervolting, aber man muss wegen dem Graphitepad ein wenig den Anpressdruck erhöhen. *Ich hatte es ja bereits erwähnt, holt euch 3,0x 6,2mm Federringe im Baumarkt und spannt die unter das Bracket bei den beiden Schrauben OHNE AUFKLEBER. Das reicht um den Druck über Kreuz zu erhöhen und senkt die TJunction.*

Junction Hoch=Karte instabil.

@RawMango: Wie immer gemessen via Digifanless. Die 12V2 enthält sowohl den PCI Express als auch die zweite 12V Leitung an der die Karte hängt. Lediglich meine M2 SSD hängt aktuell noch mit dran, die Soundkarte baue ich für erste Tests immer aus. Der Verbrauch der Karte wird wenn das OSD mal korrekt funktioniert auch korrekt ausgegeben. Wenn mal also da keine Sprunghaften Werte hat, dann zeigt die Karte dort mittlerweile quasi die Bordpower an. Da Tool stehts ungleichmäßig und langsam auslesen muss ich mir die evtl. Differenz mal noch näher anschaueun, aber die Karte im vom Bord her so effizient das man die dort angezeigten Werte durchaus für voll nehmen kann. Die Abweichungen dürften nicht viel größer sein wie bei der Schätzung der Nvidia Karten.



Benji21 schrieb:


> Gibt keine CD, kannst nur den 19.2.1 von der AMD Seite laden...  Grundsätzlich läuft der aber scheinbar besser als das Presse Teil.



Ich hab auf meiner CD den 19.1.1 Treiber von AMD für die Karte. Ist aber erstmal der 19.2.1 drauf, geht der aufs verrecken nicht drauf.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> YouTube - RADEON VII - Flüssigmetall Tuning


Der Wärmeübergang der Karte ist nicht das Problem. LM scheint mir auch nicht geeignet für die Karte. Die Kühlfläche ist das Hauptproblem.



steffen2891 schrieb:


> bekommt man denn im stil eines ghettomods die 3 lüfter demontiert und kann den kühler drauf lassen?


Das geht ohne Garantieverlust. Du musst lediglich die Shroud abmontieren, auf dem Kühler lassen sich ziemlich einfach zwei 120er montieren da die Karte umlaufende Stege hat. Genug Ecken zum befestigen gibt es auch.
Wem die Garantie egal ist der kann auch mit langen Kabelbindern den Kühlblock entfernen und unter diesem die Kabelbinder spannen. Das dürfte am elegantesten aussehen. Bringen tut es schon was, vor allem weil die Luft nicht mehr so raus gepresst werden muss weil die Shroud wegfällt.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirlich, dass ist Chip-Lotterie? Sind das nicht eher Treiberprobleme?



HotSpot, mach mal das mit Unterlegscheiben oder Federringen, das sollte ausreichen zum undervolten.



iWebi schrieb:


> Bei den Vega Karten braucht man jede menge Geduld und natürlich auch Ahnung


Oder einen Early Gurdi 



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Also händisch Optimiert ist die Referenz Karte wirklich zu gebrauchen, vorausgesetzt man will nicht das Maximum an OC
> aber um die 1800 bis 1850 Mhz sollten mit UnterVolting und abgeändeter Lüfterkurve wohl im Generellen! drinn sein, oder  @Gurdi



Ja, geht mit etwas Feintuning.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Wird der Strom über den Slot nicht nur bei Bedarf eingespeist? Also, wenn die Versorgung über die PCI-E Power Kabel nicht ausreicht?



Nein, immer.



DaHell63 schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> Dann würde ich mal schnell hochladen. Damit bist Du bei den Grafik score überall die Nr. 1



Bin da nicht so,ich mag eigentlich kein High OC. Ich teste nur erst mal das Limit der Karte zur Orientierung. Da geht auch sicher noch mehr, ich hab ja nicht wirklich eine vernünftige Balance zwischen Temp, Spannung, Leistungsaufnahme und Takt gemacht sondern eher Brechstange auf die Schnelle.




gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auf ne Anleitung von Gurdi (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ^^), um auf den Morpheus umzurüsten. Und natürlich warte ich auf Treiber und gegebenenfalls BIOS Updates.  Mir macht das alles nicht viel aus, weil ich einfach die Ti nutzen kann. Leuten, die damit Single GPU unterwegs sind, kann ich die Karte so zum aktuellen Stand auf keinen Fall empfehlen, gerade dann nicht, wenn man sie nur fürs Gaming nutzt.
> 
> Mit Ruhm bekleckert hat sich AMD hier nicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass viele die Karte wieder zurückschicken werden.



Ja ich bin von dem Kühler auch etwas enttäuscht. Wie gesagt mit den Ringen wirst du die gangbar kriegen denke ich. Der normale Morpheus 2 passt auf die Karte, es sind jedoch kleinere Änderungen notwendig. Die Baseplate konnte ich wie vorher wieder übernehmen, ich musste aber etwas Hand anlegen. Dadurch lassen sich die SpaWas total einfach kühlen trotz PowerMod den ich bereits drauf hab.

Hier dann auch der PowerMod von Hellm, hab Ihn schon getestet, läuft. Aber wie immer bei so was frühem, mit Bedacht verwenden!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1032026&d=1549764065


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was auch einen Unterschied ausmachen kann, gerade auch bei Probs mit dem Wattman. Die Reviewer haben einen clean Install.
> W10 build 1809 ist Pflicht. Und der alte Shadercache der Games muss gelöscht werden. Falls man vorher Vega drauf hatte.



Sprich, mit dem Windows 7 habe ich von Anfang an verloren?  Ich probiere es später noch mit Linux. 

Was meint ihr, wieso ist die Junction bei mir fast immer an der Grenze? Schlechter Chip oder Kühler nicht ideal montiert?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Obwohl, gerade überprüft. Bin bei 800 Watt Gesamlast. Es scheinen immer beide Grafikkarten zu arbeiten...



wenn dann beide gleichzeitig spiken könntes schon eng werden ^^


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Sprich, mit dem Windows 7 habe ich von Anfang an verloren?  Ich probiere es später noch mit Linux.
> 
> Was meint ihr, wieso ist die Junction bei mir fast immer an der Grenze? Schlechter Chip oder Kühler nicht ideal montiert?



Wie sind denn deine werte?



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenn dann beide gleichzeitig spiken könntes schon eng werden ^^


Das ist kaum noch ein Problem bei der Seven.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine werte?


Das ist nach 20 Minuten Apex. Alle auf Auto, ich kann mir nicht mal manuell mit vorgeschlagenen Werten erlauben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> *bereits erwähnt, holt euch 3,0x 6,2mm Federringe im Baumarkt und spannt die unter das Bracket bei den beiden Schrauben OHNE AUFKLEBER. Das reicht um den Druck über Kreuz zu erhöhen und senkt die TJunction.*



Noch ne dumme Frage. ^^ Sollte das nicht symmetrisch bei allen vier Schrauben gemacht werden? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden? Mit Bracket meinst du doch das kreuzförmige Ding für die Rückseite?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Ja deine TJunction ist zu hoch. Das hier waren zwei aufeinander folgende FS Extrem Stresstests. Stock mit Federringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Morpheus erreicht mit dem selben Setting 30 Grad weniger und das obwohl dieser erst mal nur provisorisch da drauf ist!



gaussmath schrieb:


> Noch ne dumme Frage. ^^ Sollte das nicht symmetrisch bei allen vier Schrauben gemacht werden? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden? Mit Bracket meinst du doch das kreuzförmige Ding für die Rückseite?



Klar wäre besser, aber dann geht die Garantie flöten. Halte ich für unnötig. Zwei über Kreuz reichen um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen. 4 sind sicherlich besser.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

Immerhin gut zu wissen, dass man mit einem Nachrüstkühler noch ordentlich was raus bekommt. Wie hoch ging die Junction Temp nochmal maximal unter Last Gurdi (mit Morpheus, mit Federringen only vs stock)?


----------



## Joschmann (10. Februar 2019)

Danke an euch Pioniere! Brauch mal ein Upgrade von meiner Fury X und weil das Herz rot schlägt sollte es die Radeon VII werden, und je mehr ich den Thread hier verfolge desto wahrscheinlicher wirds auch die Radon VII, aber dann vermutlich mit ner WaKü, wie groß muss denn ein Radiator sein um die Wärme abzuführen? Reicht da ein 360er? Da ich auch eine absolute Niete in Sachen Wakü bin, wollte ich entweder ein Kit von EKWB oder Alphacool, hat da jemand ratschläge was einfacher für nen Wakü Laien zu handhaben ist?


----------



## Dudelll (10. Februar 2019)

Wie groß der Radiator sein muss kommt eigentlich nur drauf an wie leise du das Ganze haben möchtest. Ein 360er sollte aber auf jedenfall reichen die Karte einigermaßen leise (sehr subjektiv) zu betreiben.


----------



## Jan86 (10. Februar 2019)

Ich habe meine auf 1801mHz und 924mV laufen lassen 3DMark TimeSpy demo und noch 30 min GTA5 gedaddelt ohne abzustürtzen...


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Noch ein kurzes Update. RE2 scheint jetzt auch mit den entschärften Settings zu laufen. 

@Gurdi: Du meintest gerade, dass das Bracket (Morpheus 2 für die Vega) gerade so eben passte. Was musstest du anpassen?


----------



## Freiheraus (10. Februar 2019)

Kurze Rückmeldung von mir:

- meine VII dreht im HTPC Gehäuse @stock höllisch auf, trotzdem muss man festhalten, dass es ein verhältnismäßig sauberes Rauschen ist, kein Brummen, Pfeiffen, Surren oder sonstwas
- bisher läuft die Karte mit der Wattman-Einstellung 1801 mHz / 970 mV stabil und erreicht rund 1775MHz ingame, allerdings bisher nur mit Assassin's Creed: Odyssey (1440p@VSR) getestet 
- Time Spy lief auch mit 944 mV durch und kommt mit meinem nichtspielefähigen^^ R7 2700@stock mit DDR4 2666/CL16 (ECC aktiv) bei ~8870 Graphic Score heraus
- das Gesamtsystem kommt undervoltet auf max. 260 Watt in AC:Odyssey, ausgehend von 35 Watt Idle mit mittlerer PCIe-Energiespareinstellung (26 Watt Idle sind mit maximaler PCIe-Energiespareinstellung möglich, allerdings gibt es dann Leistungseinbußen)
- mit Undervolting ist die Karte erträglich (zumindest in WQHD), im Idle zum Glück ohnehin fast unhörbar

Um das UVing-Ergebnis abzusichern, welche Titel würdet ihr für einen Stresstest empfehlen?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Immerhin gut zu wissen, dass man mit einem Nachrüstkühler noch ordentlich was raus bekommt. Wie hoch ging die Junction Temp nochmal maximal unter Last Gurdi (mit Morpheus, mit Federringen only vs stock)?



Morpheus erster Try 75 Grad Peak Junction.
Ref ohne Federringe: 108 Grad Peak Junction
Ref mit Federringen:103 Grad Peak Junction
Ref mit Federringen und Undervolting @ 962mv 94 Grad Peak Junction bei Lüfter 50%(2400 Umdrehungen)
Ref mit Max UV @ 1742/924mv mit Lüfter @1920Umdrehungen 105 Grad Peak Junction.

Alles jeweils mit einer Runde FS Extrem Belastungstest zum aufheizen und nach 1 min den zweiten Run zum messen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Joschmann schrieb:


> Danke an euch Pioniere! Brauch mal ein Upgrade von meiner Fury X und weil das Herz rot schlägt sollte es die Radeon VII werden, und je mehr ich den Thread hier verfolge desto wahrscheinlicher wirds auch die Radon VII, aber dann vermutlich mit ner WaKü, wie groß muss denn ein Radiator sein um die Wärme abzuführen? Reicht da ein 360er? Da ich auch eine absolute Niete in Sachen Wakü bin, wollte ich entweder ein Kit von EKWB oder Alphacool, hat da jemand ratschläge was einfacher für nen Wakü Laien zu handhaben ist?




Hab grad mal en bisjen gedaddelt mit OC. Rockt 
Die Karte hat eigentlich nicht wirklich viel Abwärme. Wie gesagt am Spannungslimit gerade mal 360Watt und die auch nicht als Dauerlast sondern nur in fordernden Szenarien. Das ist doch nichts für ne dicke WaKü mit 240er Radi +



gaussmath schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzes Update. RE2 scheint jetzt auch mit den entschärften Settings zu laufen.
> 
> @Gurdi: Du meintest gerade, dass das Bracket (Morpheus 2 für die Vega) gerade so eben passte. Was musstest du anpassen?



Hab doch mehr Zeit als Gedacht heute, Tochter leider krank, deswegen fällt Kino aus. Ich mach nachher ne detaillierte Beschreibung dazu im OC Thread. 
360er wäre Sweetspot denke ich.

*@Freiheraus:* Etwas mit Unreal oder vor allem Unityengine ist sehr gut(Subnautica, Sudden Strike 4 etc.) ansonsten Vermintide 2, oder was mit Frostbite Engine. ACO ist Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Illithide (10. Februar 2019)

Bin jetzt die Lauch-Reviews und Eure ersten Erfahrungen hier soweit durchgegangen und habe die ersten Spielereien im Wattmann hinter mir. Mein Eindruck zu V2 ist bislang, dass sich das Schätzchen ohne nennenswerte Leistungseinbußen jedenfalls ersteinmal exzellent undervolten lässt. Insoweit bin ich mit der Karte alles in allem schon einmal hochzufrieden.

Was mir allerdings bisher noch etwas abgeht, ist eine Idee für eine alltagstaugliche Leistungssteigerung. Spürbar über 1,8 GHz sehe ich jedenfalls mit dem Stocklüfter keine vernünftige Lösung. Gehackte PT-Tables in die Registry oder gar in's BIOS zu schießen ist nicht mein Ding, PT und Voltage ausmaxen mit diesem Stocklüfter auch nicht. Habe ich aus Eurer Sicht etwas übersehen oder ist jetzt erstmal Warten auf Watercool, EB, Aquatuning, etc. angesagt? 

Danke für Eure kurze Einschätzung schon mal vorab!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

lol, hatte vergessen eben die Lüftersteuerung umzustellen.
Karte @Stock im Close Cased. FS Ultra Passiv gekühlt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Illithide schrieb:


> Bin jetzt die Lauch-Reviews und Eure ersten Erfahrungen hier soweit durchgegangen und habe die ersten Spielereien im Wattmann hinter mir. Mein Eindruck zu V2 ist bislang, dass sich das Schätzchen ohne nennenswerte Leistungseinbußen jedenfalls ersteinmal exzellent undervolten lässt. Insoweit bin ich mit der Karte alles in allem schon einmal hochzufrieden.
> 
> Was mir allerdings bisher noch etwas abgeht, ist eine Idee für eine alltagstaugliche Leistungssteigerung. Spürbar über 1,8 GHz sehe ich jedenfalls mit dem Stocklüfter keine vernünftige Lösung. Gehackte PT-Tables in die Registry oder gar in's BIOS zu schießen ist nicht mein Ding, PT und Voltage ausmaxen mit diesem Stocklüfter auch nicht. Habe ich aus Eurer Sicht etwas übersehen oder ist jetzt erstmal Warten auf Watercool, EB, Aquatuning, etc. angesagt?
> 
> Danke für Eure kurze Einschätzung schon mal vorab!


Ohne Umbau @Leise leider recht schwierig würde ich sagen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Sry Doppelpost.


----------



## Illithide (10. Februar 2019)

@Freiheraus:
Ich benutze Superposition dafür. Reagiert bei mir schön empfindlich... 

@Gurdi:
Schade. Aber gut, länger als ein viertel Jahr wird es hoffentlich mit den Blocks ja hoffentlich nicht dauern. So lang reicht erstmal das UV.


----------



## Freiheraus (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> *@Freiheraus:* Etwas mit Unreal oder vor allem Unityengine ist sehr gut(Subnautica, Sudden Strike 4 etc.) ansonsten Vermintide 2, oder was mit Frostbite Engine. ACO ist Kindergeburtstag.



Sudden Strike 4 wollte ich mir eh holen, passt ja dann. UE4/Epic kommt mir generell nicht in die Tüte, gefällt mir ohnehin nichts, weder optisch noch spielerisch. 



Illithide schrieb:


> @Freiheraus:
> Ich benutze Superposition dafür. Reagiert bei mir schön empfindlich...



Automatisiertes Stressen ist mir eh am liebsten^^


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi
Da ja beide Karten kennst, RX 56 Referenz und VII Referenz
Wie bitte ist der Vergleich von RX Vega 64 Ref. zur Radeon 7
 ----> vom Lüfter aus gesehen.
Welcher klingt besser, sprich Leiser und die Abwärme im Case kein Problem bei der VII ? 

Oder muss da gehörig mehr Airflow sein als bei Vega 64 und nicht nur zwecks des DHE Kühlers.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

Gut zu wissen Gurdi das mit den Temps, also ist ein Nachrüstkühler mMn ein must have, wenn man es leise haben will mit guten Junction Temps.
Wegen dem 31k Firestrike Grafikscore, dies ist echt schon sehr gut. Ich bin mit biegen und brechen und mit Grafikfehlern an 32,2k ran gekommen mit meiner 1080Ti. (mit rund 350W GPU only)


----------



## Benji21 (10. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich morgen ne mail von Alphacool bekomme geht meine zweite VII direkt Dienstag weg zum Block anpassen. Wann die den dann aber auf den Markt werfen ist ne andere Sache  Meine kommt definitiv unter Wasser, nur für den Threadripper ist der Monsta 480 eigentlich zu schade!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen Gurdi das mit den Temps, also ist ein Nachrüstkühler mMn ein must have, wenn man es leise haben will mit guten Junction Temps.
> Wegen dem 31k Firestrike Grafikscore, dies ist echt schon sehr gut. Ich bin mit biegen und brechen und mit Grafikfehlern an 32,2k ran gekommen mit meiner 1080Ti. (mit rund 350W GPU only)



Ich denke der Ultra dürfte im Vergleich sogar noch etwas besser abschneiden.
Meine Werte da sind aber auch eher theoretischer Natur. Mit 24/7 hat das erst mal wenig zu tun. Eine Junction unter 90 Grad scheint essentiell zu sein für gute Taktraten stelle ich gerade fest.

@ATIR: Also ich fand den Blower von der 64er angenehmer muss ich sagen @Stock.
Die Abwärme der Seven ist deutlich niedriger als die von einer V10, das sollte kein vernünftiges Gehäuse vor Probleme stellen.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

Na mein Resultat ebenso, 24/7 läuft das natürlich nicht, nur unter Wasser würde das vllt 24/7 laufen, wobei ich selbst das nicht glaube^^


----------



## Elistaer (10. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke der Ultra dürfte im Vergleich sogar noch etwas besser abschneiden.
> Meine Werte da sind aber auch eher theoretischer Natur. Mit 24/7 hat das erst mal wenig zu tun. Eine Junction unter 90 Grad scheint essentiell zu sein für gute Taktraten stelle ich gerade fest.
> 
> @ATIR: Also ich fand den Blower von der 64er angenehmer muss ich sagen @Stock.
> Die Abwärme der Seven ist deutlich niedriger als die von einer V10, das sollte kein vernünftiges Gehäuse vor Probleme stellen.


Ich halte mal fest.

940 - 980 mV bei ca 1800 MHz sind machbar mit dem Standard Kühler und auch für relativ leisen Betrieb ein must have.

Es würde auch mehr gehen wenn man einen 3rd party oder wakü nutzt, bei gleichem UV. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (10. Februar 2019)

Konnte RE2 jetzt mal ca. 2 Stunden am Stück genießen. Das lief wirklich butterweich auf der Seven.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage versuchen, noch weiter runter zu gehen mit der Spannung. Der Takt im Bereich 1680MHz reicht mir erstmal dicke.


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Konnte RE2 jetzt mal ca. 2 Stunden am Stück genießen. Das lief wirklich butterweich auf der Seven.
> Ich werde die nächsten Tage versuchen, noch weiter runter zu gehen mit der Spannung. Der Takt im Bereich 1680MHz reicht mir erstmal dicke.



Jo,
scheint Einiges zu gehen, falls man nur WQHD nutzt soundso.

Im 3dC mal  Bsp. für 1500 und 1600, jeweils eff. Takt:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2

btw.
Würde auch Thirdpartytools wie den AB deinstallieren. RTSS alone dürfte keine Probleme machen.Reicht ja für HWinfo.
Weiss net ob HWinfo schon mit der Radeon VII umgehen kann.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Konnte RE2 jetzt mal ca. 2 Stunden am Stück genießen. Das lief wirklich butterweich auf der Seven.
> 
> Ich werde die nächsten Tage versuchen, noch weiter runter zu gehen mit der Spannung. Der Takt im Bereich 1680MHz reicht mir erstmal dicke.


Schreib mir mal eine pn wegen Discord als win 10 app heute mein letzter Tag für 2 Wochen den ich am Abend da bin 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

Ja in dem Thread kann man sich auch einige interessante Erkentnisse einholen. 3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2 - Seite 100


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Bzgl. der optimalen JunctionTemp liegt Gurdi mit <80°C  goldrichtig.
Sieht in UK auch So aus. (dort nur mit sinnlos Lüfter ohne Mod, aber die Tendenz in Richtung 2000/1200+ ist klar)
The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 9 | Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

The Radeon VII Owners Thread
Testet mal was der da schreibt.

Schon gesehen? YouTube


----------



## RX480 (10. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> The Radeon VII Owners Thread
> Testet mal was der da schreibt.



Jo, gut gefunden von Duvar: (als Junkie sieht man halt mehr!)
GPU-Takt festlocken bei vorher ermittelter stabiler Spannung wäre net schlecht. (HBM-AutoOC war dann bei Beiden unterschiedlich, scheint also zu funzen)
Den festen Lock nur zum HBM-Test. Hinterher wieder freigeben, wg. Lüfter und Temps.
Vorsicht: Beide hatten den Lüfter aufgedreht für <80°C!


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

Wichtige Info: YouTube
Wird aber wohl kaum was bringen, aber mal sehen...


----------



## Shooot3r (10. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein spürbares Upgrade ist imo keine von beiden. Wenn man einfach nur Spaß an der Technik hat muss einen das natürlich nicht abhalten.


Naja 30 %zu einer 2080 ist schon spürbar... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benji21 (10. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Konnte RE2 jetzt mal ca. 2 Stunden am Stück genießen. Das lief wirklich butterweich auf der Seven.
> 
> Ich werde die nächsten Tage versuchen, noch weiter runter zu gehen mit der Spannung. Der Takt im Bereich 1680MHz reicht mir erstmal dicke.



Gerade mal SoT gezockt, frisst mehr VRam als Ram...  aber butterweich mit 80-130 FPS in 3840x1080.


----------



## Benji21 (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bzgl. der optimalen JunctionTemp liegt Gurdi mit <80°C  goldrichtig.
> Sieht in UK auch So aus. (dort nur mit sinnlos Lüfter ohne Mod, aber die Tendenz in Richtung 2000/1200+ ist klar)
> The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 9 | Overclockers UK Forums



Wenn man keine Aftermarket Luftkühler will schreit das nach nem vernünftigen Block. Solange die da keinen Mist bauen wäre das vermutlich der Königsweg abseits von Bastelei.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> scheint Einiges zu gehen, falls man nur WQHD nutzt soundso.
> 
> Im 3dC mal  Bsp. für 1500 und 1600, jeweils eff. Takt:
> ...



HWinfo kann nur Tjunction (als Temp angezeigt), GPU-Auslastung, VRAM Belegung. Spannung und Clock nicht.

Und ja, der Treiber reagiert empfindlich auf DrittSW. Habe herausgefunden, was bei mir schiefgelaufen ist - TD2 Demo hat irgendein Windows 7 Update installiert, der hat den Treiber komplett aus der Ruhe gebracht. Ich habe das neueste preview of quality rollup drüber gebügelt und ein wenig "aufgeräumt", jetzt geht's wieder, falls jemand das auch hat. Zumindest ist bei mir der Stressbenchmark bei 1001 nicht abgestürzt. Leider will die Junction noch nicht mal unter 110. Morgen hole die Unterlegscheiben, hab leider nichts passendes dabei


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Naja 30 %zu einer 2080 ist schon spürbar...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


Das wären z.B. 30 zu 39 FPS. Sicher ein Unterschied, aber "spüren" bei einem direkten Tausch tut man meiner Erfahrung nach erst um die 50% Plus.


----------



## Linmoum (10. Februar 2019)

Hast du schonmal in UHD gezockt und auf eine ~30% schnellere GPU aufgerüstet? Das sind Welten, aber so richtig.  Das ist mehr als nur spüren.

Allerdings liegt der Unterschied zwischen einer 64 und 2080 in WQHD auch eher bei um die 40%. Bei der VII weniger, da gerade die hohe Bandbreite primär in UHD auftrumpft und man darunter dann eher über den höheren Takt die Performance rausholt. Die VII würde ich auch nur (aus P/L-Sicht) in Betracht ziehen, wenn ich in UHD spiele. Darunter "verliert" sie einfach zu viel Performance.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2019)

Der HUB Test hat ja gezeigt, dass der Unterschied zwischen der 2080 vs R7 lediglich nur 7% beträgt (zwischen der 1080 Ti 5%) @1440p. Getestet wurde mit 33 Games, also nicht grad wenige Games.
Alles in allem sind diese 3 Karten auf recht ähnlichem Niveau. Hinzu kommt, dass die 2080 FE höher getaktet ist als es die Vorgänger waren + mit einem besseren Kühler ausgestattet ist, was dazu führt, dass die FPS Ausbeute nach dem OC sich in grenzen hält.
NVIDIA RTX 2080 Founders Edition Review & Benchmarks: Overclocking, FPS, Thermals, Noise | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
Ich glaub bei der 7 ist ein wenig mehr drin per UV/OC, im Endeffekt wird wohl nur ein minimaler Unterschied sein zwischen den Karten wenn beide optimiert wurden.
Übrig bleibt dann halt das Argument schlechthin 8GB vs 16GB. Raytracing und DLSS gewichte ich deutlich weniger persönlich.
Mein Fazit ist: Die Radeon 7 kann man sich schon gönnen, eine recht gute Karte eigentlich, wenn denn der Kühler und der Treiber nicht das Gesamtbild vorerst trüben würden.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der HUB Test hat ja gezeigt, dass der Unterschied zwischen der 2080 vs R7 lediglich nur 7% beträgt (zwischen der 1080 Ti 5%) @1440p. Getestet wurde mit 33 Games, also nicht grad wenige Games.
> Alles in allem sind diese 3 Karten auf recht ähnlichem Niveau. Hinzu kommt, dass die 2080 FE höher getaktet ist als es die Vorgänger waren + mit einem besseren Kühler ausgestattet ist, was dazu führt, dass die FPS Ausbeute nach dem OC sich in grenzen hält.
> NVIDIA RTX 2080 Founders Edition Review & Benchmarks: Overclocking, FPS, Thermals, Noise | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
> Ich glaub bei der 7 ist ein wenig mehr drin per UV/OC, im Endeffekt wird wohl nur ein minimaler Unterschied sein zwischen den Karten wenn beide optimiert wurden.
> ...



Ja sehe ich auch so, vor allem der Treiber nervt aktuell mal richtig weil man kein vernünftiges Overclocking dauerhaft anwenden kann.


----------



## olletsag (11. Februar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal in UHD gezockt und auf eine ~30% schnellere GPU aufgerüstet? Das sind Welten, aber so richtig.  Das ist mehr als nur spüren.
> 
> Allerdings liegt der Unterschied zwischen einer 64 und 2080 in WQHD auch eher bei um die 40%. Bei der VII weniger, da gerade die hohe Bandbreite primär in UHD auftrumpft und man darunter dann eher über den höheren Takt die Performance rausholt. Die VII würde ich auch nur (aus P/L-Sicht) in Betracht ziehen, wenn ich in UHD spiele. Darunter "verliert" sie einfach zu viel Performance.


Ich kann jetzt zumindest überall UHD@60fps spielen. Das ist einfach mal was Wert (ginge mit einer OC 2080 und 2080ti auch), Adobe Premiere 8K Encode belegt halt 12 bis 13GiB, schon daher macht die Karte für mich Sinn.

Es ist schon eine ziemlich nerdlastige Karte (must have), das wusste AMD aber sicher im Vorfeld auch, deshalb haben sie die nVidiagamer auch nicht angesprochen, Su bezog sich auf 400mio Spieler die AMD Grafikkarten benutzen.



Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Fazit ist: Die Radeon 7 kann man sich schon gönnen, eine recht gute Karte eigentlich, wenn denn der Kühler und der Treiber nicht das Gesamtbild vorerst trüben würden.



Du machst das übrigens völlig richtig mit deiner 1080ti, 178x bei 0,8xV, ist wie ein Achtzylinder der bei halber Last vor sich hinzuckelt, der geht nie kaputt. Nach oben raus bringt Pascal auch nur noch Takt (ähnlich wie Maxwell), Frames kommen dabei doch kaum noch rüber. Für mich ist das reine Show. Dann lieber undervolten und lange etwas davon haben.

Ich kann bei 1750MHz und 0,940V alles in UHD spielen. Vllt. habe ich ein besonders gutes Expemplar erwischt. Das sich die Karte für jeden Gamer eignet, muss man klar verneinen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

Bin an einer Lösung des OC Problems dran.  Ich denke ich kann bald was halbwegs gangbares liefern, zumindest fürs erste.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

Radeon VII kaufen oder nicht
Würde bis März warten und um die 300 Euro Aufpreis wohl ausmachen
Bis die 2-te Charge kommt fällt der Preis nicht mehr.
Treiber Performance mässig sollte sich viel bewegen lassen bei dieser Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Radeon VII kaufen oder nicht
> Würde bis März warten und um die 300 Euro Aufpreis wohl ausmachen
> ...



Also wenn man von den aktuellen Treiberproblemen in Bezug zu Overclocking absieht rockt die Karte eigentlich schon ordentlich. Was ich bisher so getest habe kriegt man die Karte bei guter Kühlung so in die Bereiche 1950-2000Mhz und der HBM geht auch wie Lutzi. Da du in UHD spielst würde ich dir die Karte klar empfehlen, mit Undervolting ist die wirklich sehr sparsam und sehr Leistungsfähig mit 16GB HBM unschlagbar.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also wenn man von den aktuellen Treiberproblemen in Bezug zu Overclocking absieht rockt die Karte eigentlich schon ordentlich. Was ich bisher so getest habe kriegt man die Karte bei guter Kühlung so in die Bereiche 1950-2000Mhz und der HBM geht auch wie Lutzi. Da du in UHD spielst würde ich dir die Karte klar empfehlen, mit Undervolting ist die wirklich sehr sparsam und sehr Leistungsfähig mit 16GB HBM unschlagbar.


Ab wann würdest du denn von einem neuen BIOS auf den Karten ausgehen die bei der Lüfter Kurve weniger aggressiv sind vielleicht mit etwas weniger takt und ASIC. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (11. Februar 2019)

Für mich ist es die neue Referenz im Gaming. Die Frametimes sind abartig glatt und dabei ist es egal ob FHD oder UHD. Und der Treiber ist noch Beta, man bedenke wie viel Leistung da sicher noch schlummert. In 6 Monaten liegt sie locker 10% vor der ollen 2080.


----------



## BrandWolle (11. Februar 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für mich ist es die neue Referenz im Gaming. Die Frametimes sind abartig glatt und dabei ist es egal ob FHD oder UHD. Und der Treiber ist noch Beta, man bedenke wie viel Leistung da sicher noch schlummert. In 6 Monaten liegt sie locker 10% vor der ollen 2080.



Also meine Begeisterung hält sich mittlerweile in Grenzen. Andererseits ist noch viel Potential vorhanden-meiner Meinung nach.
Wenn sie per Treiber schon 100% stabil läuft und vielleicht mit der 2080 FE gleich zieht, dann ist das weit mehr als man sich von der Karte erwartet hätte, bzw was AMD selbst angekündigt hat.

Das Basteln bzw modifizieren der Karte auf mechanischer und Treiberseite -durch die Com. und AMD) macht mich horny. Dieses Hochgefühl hatte zuletzt noch an meinen alten Autos


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Ich kann bei 1750MHz und 0,940V alles in UHD spielen. Vllt. habe ich ein besonders gutes Expemplar erwischt. Das sich die Karte für jeden Gamer eignet, muss man klar verneinen.



Ich werde heute Abend mal schauen ob ich stabil in die 930-940mV Region komme, mit 942mV waren die Games bisher stable bei 1750-1800 MHz.


----------



## BladeTNT (11. Februar 2019)

Sobald meine langsam Mal kommt werde ich auch Mal bisschen rumtesten. Müsst ihr eure Einstellungen jedes mal neu einstellen oder laden die automatisch nach jeden Neustart?


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Leute, welchen Morpheus sollte man nehmen? Den Morpheus Vega oder? Den gibt's nur bei CaseKing und auch erst wieder ab dem 12.03.19 verfügbar?!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Februar 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Also meine Begeisterung hält sich mittlerweile in Grenzen. Andererseits ist noch viel Potential vorhanden-meiner Meinung nach.
> Wenn sie per Treiber schon 100% stabil läuft und vielleicht mit der 2080 FE gleich zieht, dann ist das weit mehr als man sich von der Karte erwartet hätte, bzw was AMD selbst angekündigt hat.
> 
> Das Basteln bzw modifizieren der Karte auf mechanischer und Treiberseite -durch die Com. und AMD) macht mich horny. Dieses Hochgefühl hatte zuletzt noch an meinen alten Autos



Wie kann sich deine Begeisterung denn da in Grenzen halten? Lass ihn raus, den Tiger! 


Aber ich glaube, mir geht es ähnlich. Bis kurz vor release war ich sicher, mir die Karte zu kaufen - dann, nach den ersten reviews war ich erstmal ein wenig -naja enttäuscht will ich nicht sagen- hin und her gerissen. Nach dem Wochenende und dem vielen mitlesen unter anderem hier und im oc-thread hab ich gestern damit angefangen, mir ne günstige RX 470 als Übergang zu suchen damit ich meine Red Devil verklingeln kann und ein paar Dinge zum verscherbeln rauszukramen, die bei mir eh nur rumstehen. 

Danke an die freaks hier, die mit ihren versuchen auch jetzt schon zeigen was man aus der karte alles rausholen kann - finde ich mal so richtig klasse! Bin mir auch sicher, dass sich die situation noch deutlich verbessern wird, wennd er treiber dann mal richtig tut. Bis dahin heisst es: warten, schlau machen und sobald es wasserblöcke oder costums gibt: zuschlagen.


----------



## DARPA (11. Februar 2019)

Stock Voltage ist bei mir 1.063 V. Bin jetzt bei 0.98V @ 1.800 MHz, 0.95V haben nach ein paar Minuten zum Freeze geführt.
Powerlimit auf +20%
Hab bisher mit Forza Horizon 4 in UHD getestet. Das erzeugt sehr gute Last.

OC tue ich mir mit dem Kühler aber nicht an. Da warte ich auf Wakü Blöcke.

Was ich direkt festgestellt habe, das Downsampling ist optisch bei AMD immer noch besser als bei nV (UHD->FHD). Ein großer Pluspunkt für mich 

Für mich ist die 7 genau das, was ich erhofft habe. Ne schöne Übergangskarte, bis 2020 dann hoffentlich wieder mehr Bewegung im Markt ist.




BladeTNT schrieb:


> Sobald meine langsam Mal kommt werde ich auch Mal bisschen rumtesten. Müsst ihr eure Einstellungen jedes mal neu einstellen oder laden die automatisch nach jeden Neustart?



Einmal im Wattman eingestellt, merkt er sich die Werte auch beim Restart.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin an einer Lösung des OC Problems dran.  Ich denke ich kann bald was halbwegs gangbares liefern, zumindest fürs erste.



Wenn ich das richtig mitgeschnitten habe ist ne niedrige T-Junction bei OC pflicht, richtig? Mein Maximum gestern waren meine ich 80°, denke ich habe da leichte Vorteile durch das offene Case.

Will noch ein wenig mit der Spannung runter heute und dann will ich mal schauen ob OC geht. Bisher brauch ich da ja noch ein paar Kniffe wenn ich den Chip/HBM etwas höher treiben will. Vielleicht eier in noch in den Baumarkt und hole zwei Unterlegscheiben als Übergang zu den Wasserkühlern (ich hoffe Alphacool meldet sich noch, ich will WASSER!  ).


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, welchen Morpheus sollte man nehmen? Den Morpheus Vega oder? Den gibt's nur bei CaseKing und auch erst wieder ab dem 12.03.19 verfügbar?!



Gurdi hat auch nur den Vorgänger auf seiner Vega gehabt, weiss jetzt net, ob Er Diesen gleich mal rübergenommen hat.
Ruf Ihn lieber vorher mal an, und tauscht Euch aus. HowTo...


----------



## pupsi11 (11. Februar 2019)

bisher hab  ich 956mv getestet und konnte damit verbrauch und lüfter senken. 
lüfter bei ~2440
WATT bei ~ max 224w

mit 949mv lief timespay ohne probleme durch.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Kannst Du mal den Max.Wert von 1802 auf 1792 runternehmen bei 951 mV?
Wäre mal interessant, ob Das wieder so eine psychologische Grenze für den Wattman ist.
Beim eff.Takt dürfte Das ja kaum Was ausmachen. 
Lüfter mal fest auf 2490 einstellen und die Junction beobachten.(1)

Wie ist eigentlich die Tonart vom Lüfter? (angenehmes Rauschen vs. Aufdringlich in ner höheren Tonlage) 
Bis wohin findest Du es im closed Case als net allzu störend?

btw.
(1)Die Federringe ala Gurdi wären sicher net schlecht (besser als U-Scheiben bei TPU), um Da noch Was rauszukitzeln.
Denke auch man sollte erstmal ein schönes 24/7 ala Olle für 4k60fps suchen.
Scoren ist nur Was für Nerds. Kann man ja bei vollem Lüfter machen.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal den Max.Wert von 1802 auf 1792 runternehmen bei 951 mV?
> Wäre mal interessant, ob Das wieder so eine psychologische Grenze für den Wattman ist.
> Beim eff.Takt dürfte Das ja kaum Was ausmachen.
> Lüfter mal fest auf 2490 einstellen und die Junction beobachten.(1)
> ...



Es ist eher ein Rauschen meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung nach. Meine auf knapp 1900rpm per Widerstand fixierten Lüfter am Radiator sind deutlich lauter wenn die VII nicht voll auf 3000 Umdrehungen aufdreht.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Das größte Problem bei 7nm ist die kleinere Kühlfläche. Wenn man dann auf 280W+ geht ist die Ableitung halt net so einfach.
Würde daher wie bei der FE eine höhere Minimaldrehzahl beim Lüfter als sinnvoll erachten.
Damit kann der Kühler nen Temp.Spike vom Chip besser puffern.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Meine VII ist auch endlich angekommen...man man man. Sollte eigentlich am Samstag da sein..aber DHL...naja.

Dann nach Feierabend gleich mal schauen was so geht. Hab ja schon gesehen, dass die Treiber noch nicht so dralle sind, aber wenn schon ein bissl UV geht, dann ist das ja net schlecht.

Hat schon jemand ODT bzw. Reg-Hacks getestet? Wenn Wattman net will, dann vlt so mehr Erfolg? 1800MHz auf der GPU scheint ja aktuell so fast das max zu sein unter Luft, aber durch Auto-OC kommt man wohl auch höher...mhm, also geht es nur Wattman lässt es noch nicht zu. Mal fummeln dann  gegen 17 Uhr


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Gurdi und hellm sind dran.(Momentan stört die limitierte Maxgrenze von 2200)
Da brauchts dann aber schon ne gemoddete Kühlung.

btw.
W2 wäre besonders interessant wg. der Option defered on/off.
Einfach mal Wo hinstellen mit vielen Lichtquellen und die fps vergleichen.
Da hätte man einen Eindruck, ob die ROP´s limitieren.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2019)

@rx480
geiler avatar!

muss dann doch wohl diesen thread beiwohnen, sind ja schon über 60 seiten hier.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei 7nm ist die kleinere Kühlfläche. Wenn man dann auf 280W+ geht ist die Ableitung halt net so einfach.
> Würde daher wie bei der FE eine höhere Minimaldrehzahl beim Lüfter als sinnvoll erachten.
> Damit kann der Kühler nen Temp.Spike vom Chip besser puffern.



Das denke ich auch, das mache ich persönlich generell immer so. Der Lüfter läuft genau so hoch, wie ich ihn auf standard nicht höre, oder wirklich nur ganz leicht. Das macht eine Menge aus, damals auch schon bei der 64. Von Zero Fan halte ich persönlich gar nichts. Mehr Abwärme resultiert mmer in mehr Verbrauch (auch wenn die Lüfter ja auch ein bissl verbrauchen).

Hoffe nur die Lüfter sind nicht so krass laut wie ich gehört habe...then again..lauter als meine aktuelle GB Vega64...das geht nicht 

Mal gucken ob mein Traum von 2GHz Core @1VDDC irgendwann möglich sind mit der VII UNTER LUFT.  Das wäre doch was


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @rx480
> geiler avatar!



Im Vega-Laberthread kannst Du den Dir in Groß anschauen.(200fps mit Chill)
Rebellion hat ne echt gute Engine schon mit DX 11 und jetzt mit StrangeBrigade gehts nochmal vorwärts.

btw.
Ist eigentlich schon klar, warum die Radeon VII in Fallout 76 besser skaliert?

btw.
DDU ist meistens keine gute Idee, weil. evtl. irgendwelche Bibliotheken Schaden nehmen.
Für so eine neue geile Graka sollte man sich schon ein frisches W10 build 1809 gönnen.
Damit dürften Games stabiler laufen.
Vorher kann man den 19.2.1 über AMD -->Radeon VII runterladen auch mal als Neuinstallation testen.
Da würde ich aber auf jeden Fall den Shadercache der Games löschen.
Wenns net so funzt halt CleanInstall.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Oh boy...clean-Install ist kein Thema, das dauert 10 Minuten..aber die ganzen Games und Einstellungen...na mal schauen ob es einigermaßen läuft. Hatte am WE dann doch net soo viel Zeit.

Gibt es hier schon ein paar Werte (FPS mit Settings bzw 3dmarks) an denen man sich orientieren kann, dass alles rund läuft?


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Dann nimm halt erstmal nur die Games, wo man die alten Speicherorte neu zu ordnen kann.
Hatte Das auch erst letzte Woche.
Leider geht Das ja net bei allen OnlineBibliotheken. 

Benchmarks sollten ja eh besser" fresh" sein.

Wenn nähmlich 1..2 Games rumzicken und man weiss net warum, dann lieber neu downloaden.
Sonst hat man dann keinen Plan obs an der Graka+Einstellung oder Whatever liegt.

Mal noch ein schöner Vgl. Stock. vs. OptOC vs. UV auf reddit:
Radeon VII - OC/UV/Stock Benchmarks - ROTTR : Amd


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Ja, da hast du vollkommen recht! Kanns trotzdem kaum abwarten... knapp 3 Stunden noch


----------



## Illithide (11. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Gibt es hier schon ein paar Werte (FPS mit Settings bzw 3dmarks) an denen man sich orientieren kann, dass alles rund läuft?



Aber ja doch! Dazu findet sich hier im Thread schon Einiges. Allerdings geht es in erster Linie bislang um UV. Speziell Gurdi ( aber auch andere) haben aber auch FPS-Meldungen jeweils dazu gepostet...

Dann kannst Du Dir Deine Wartezeit ja noch mit etwas Stöbern im Thread verkürzen.


----------



## pupsi11 (11. Februar 2019)

bin jetzt runter auf 938mv
läuft stabil 

Radeon Vii uv@938mv 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-PRO GAMER
8899 punkte



oc auto, oc per hand, leistungsgrenze anheben, mit der spannung spielen - absolut kein erfolg


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

@pupsi: Welche max. Taktrate hast du bei deinem UV Profil eingestellt?


----------



## Illithide (11. Februar 2019)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> bin jetzt runter auf 938mv
> läuft stabil
> 
> [FONT=&]Radeon Vii uv@938mv [/FONT]
> ...



Deckt sich (leider) 1:1 mit meinen Erfahrungen: autoOC --> 2,2 GHz auf der Uhr aber sofortiger Freeze; manuelles oc über die Kurve-->keinerlei Takt oder fps-Erhöhungen. Meine persönliche These ist, dass der Stocklüfter die notwendigen Temps nicht bringt. Hast Du auch mit den Lüftereinstellungen gespielt? Das hatte ich mir wegen der ohnehin schon grenzwertigen Lautstärke bislang erspart, Gurdi hat in die Richtung aber wohl bereits kleinere Erfolge erziehlt...


----------



## Apfelringo (11. Februar 2019)

Um die undervoltingstabilität zu testen braucht es mehr als mal einen bench durchlaufen zu lassen. 
Hatte das letztens Jahr mit meiner Vega 56 durch, the witcher lief mit uv, overwatch nicht, uv erhöht, overwatch lief aber forza nicht usw.
Da sitzt man ne Woche bis man wirklich einen sicheren Wert hat der wirklich stabil läuft. Deswegen geht Amd auch auf Nummer sicher und legt so hohe Spannungen an.


----------



## seahawk (11. Februar 2019)

Kenne ich von einer Vega64, lief super mit -0,15V, außer in BF1 Aragon Forrest und BFV Rotterdam. Am Ende gingen nur noch 0,05V  UV wirklich stabil. Aber diese eine  GPU ist auch wirklich schlecht.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, obs schon hier war, aber ich lese mir jetzt keine 15 Seiten durch
> 
> Der8auer hat die VII mit Trockeneis auf über 2,1GHz gebracht, allerdings nur mit den "Auto-OC" Einstellungen, da der Presse-Treiber vollkommen verbugt ist.


Ich lese mir gerade über 60 Seiten durch!


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

So, mal ein erster Überblick über den aktuellen Stand.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725307



Illithide schrieb:


> Deckt sich (leider) 1:1 mit meinen Erfahrungen: autoOC --> 2,2 GHz auf der Uhr aber sofortiger Freeze; manuelles oc über die Kurve-->keinerlei Takt oder fps-Erhöhungen. Meine persönliche These ist, dass der Stocklüfter die notwendigen Temps nicht bringt. Hast Du auch mit den Lüftereinstellungen gespielt? Das hatte ich mir wegen der ohnehin schon grenzwertigen Lautstärke bislang erspart, Gurdi hat in die Richtung aber wohl bereits kleinere Erfolge erziehlt...



Das hat damit nichts zu tun, das hier ist das Problem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch, das mache ich persönlich generell immer so. Der Lüfter läuft genau so hoch, wie ich ihn auf standard nicht höre, oder wirklich nur ganz leicht. Das macht eine Menge aus, damals auch schon bei der 64. Von Zero Fan halte ich persönlich gar nichts. Mehr Abwärme resultiert mmer in mehr Verbrauch (auch wenn die Lüfter ja auch ein bissl verbrauchen).
> 
> Hoffe nur die Lüfter sind nicht so krass laut wie ich gehört habe...then again..lauter als meine aktuelle GB Vega64...das geht nicht
> 
> Mal gucken ob mein Traum von 2GHz Core @1VDDC irgendwann möglich sind mit der VII UNTER LUFT.  Das wäre doch was



Die sind leider noch lauter @Stock als du denkst....



BladeTNT schrieb:


> Sobald meine langsam Mal kommt werde ich auch Mal bisschen rumtesten. Müsst ihr eure Einstellungen jedes mal neu einstellen oder laden die automatisch nach jeden Neustart?


Generell laden die Einstellungen ohne Probleme. Jedoch nur solange du den Takt nicht anhebst....


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi...noch lauter? Naja..ich rede mir ja ein ne gute Gehäusekühlung zu haben, vlt bringts ja was  

Musste meine VII eh für 820 erstehen. Wenns nix is, dann geht die zurück und ne 64er Nitro+ kommt wieder ins Haus. Von P/L wahrscheinlich eh am vernünftigsten xD Na ich guck mal 

Nu Feierabend, nach Hause, Gehäuse säubern, stock Benchmarks machen für meine Vergleichsliste und dann basteln. Ich poste die Liste dann auch mal RTX2080, Vega64 und VII im Vergleich.


----------



## Illithide (11. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So, mal ein erster Überblick über den aktuellen Stand.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725307
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ich stehe wohl gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch...  Kannst Du es nochmal in Worte fassen?


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Februar 2019)

Ich raff ja echt nicht was mit dem Presse-Driver da verkehrt gelaufen ist.
Hat den jemand? Würde den eigentlich gern mal testen.

Es ist auch irgendwie ömmelig, dass scheinbar so viele Probleme mit der grundsätzlichen Installation des Radeon-Treibers haben.
Dabei hat AMD für die Seven doch extra noch ein Video abgedreht, wie die Installation durchzuführen ist.
Das hat bei mir auf Anhieb funktioniert und ist eigentlich wieder nichts besonderes. Softwarepackage von der AMD-site runterladen, Installation starten, Neuinstallation auswählen (erübrigt bei mir immer den Einsatz des DDU) und fertig.
Ich hab anschließend den aktuellen Radeon-Chipsatztreiber nochmal drübergebügelt, damit ich wieder das Ryzen balanced Energiesparprofil in den Energieoptionen für die CPU auswählen konnte. Aber sonst alles wunderbar.

Dann die Probleme in Bezug aufs Übertakten.
Ich geh im WattMan in den manual mode und passe die bei mir standardmäßig hinterlegten 1800MHz/1076mV auf z.B. 1950MHz/1102mV an.
Sofort boostet die Karte in Anwendungen in Richtung 1900-1930MHz hoch und das sogar noch ohne Erhöhung des Powertargets.

Zum Fan der Seven melde ich mich heute Abend nochmal. Hab nen paar interessante Beobachtungen gemacht, will das aber noch weitertesten und vernünftig ausführen/belegen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich raff ja echt nicht was mit dem Presse-Driver da verkehrt gelaufen ist.
> Hat den jemand? Würde den eigentlich gern mal testen.
> 
> Es ist auch irgendwie ömmelig, dass scheinbar so viele Probleme mit der grundsätzlichen Installation des Radeon-Treibers haben.
> ...



Hab ich probiert, aber geht leider nicht. Womit das zusammenhängt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich tüddel gerade mit 941mV und max. 36% Fanspeed durch BF V
> Temps gehen zwar bis knapp 80°C aufm offenen Benchtable hoch, aber Nachts will ich ja Ruhe haben
> Die dann nur noch mit 1720rpm drehenden Lüfter genügen hier für durchschnittlich 1750MHz aufm Core und provozieren auch kein heruntertakten des HBM´s. Mit einem 60FPS FrameCap liegt die Temp 10° niedriger.
> Leistung passt dabei mit guten 70FPS@4K Ultra(Rotterdam tested).
> In meinem Augen ist die Karte einfach bombastisch, auch wenn dem Hersteller zum Release keine optimale Abstimmung des Kühldesigns gelungen ist


Du könntest mir mal BfV in 4K mit niedrigen Details aufnehmen (relive) und hier hochladen.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

HWLuxx hat mal einen Vgl. zw. OriginalPads + GraphitPads und WLP gemacht.
Also man kommt mit guter WLP vor allem bei der JunctionTemp gut hin, falls man dran Basteln will.
Ausgetauscht: Graphitpad und Waermeleitpaste auf der Radeon VII - Hardwareluxx

Wobei natürlich die Stock-Settings und 111°C  nicht sinnvoll sind.(gibt Takt-Spikes nach unten) 
Besser UV+U-Scheiben/Federringe(als MinimalMod) und für OC ne bessere Kühllösung <80°C .


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

So, meine erste Benchsession ist fertig.

Hier mal der Vergleich zu Vega64 und RTX2080 im gleichen System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurious: Keiner der Benches hat die Junction Temp je über 83° gebracht..aber Superposition in 4k..da war die Junction am Anschlag (94°). Die Lüfter interessierte das aber nicht, 2900 RMP all day long, genau wie in allen anderen Tests.

Meine VII taktet @Stock in allen diesen Szenarien zw. 1750 und 1800MHz, niemals darunter und die meiste Zeit über genau in der Mitte davon.

Was soll ich sagen, mit crap Treibern und @Stock ist das schon ganz ordentlich. Im Vergleich zu meiner alten Nitro+ Vega64...und dafür, dass ich das doppelte für die VII hinlegen musste...naja, darüber lässt sich streiten. So! Nun auf an UV/OC, mal schauen was sich machen lässt.

Ach für alle interessierten, Raum-Temp bei mir ist immer um die 19-20°.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

Gerade etwas weiter runter gegangen: 938mV Superposition 4k und 20 Minuten Timespy Stresstest sind durch.  Takt unverändert bei 1808 MHz. Junction Temp maximal 85 Grad.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Meine Junction Temp liegt sehr schnell bei ca. 110 Grad...


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Gerade mal Auto-OC Memory gemacht..und angezeigt wurden 1300 MHz bei Superposition im Wattman..holy Moly, denke mal das muss ein Fehler sein..1300 wäre abartig heftig. 1,3 TB/s anyone?

Bei Auto-GPU passiert hingegen gar nichts bei mir xD

PS. Keine Neuinstallation von Windows durchgeführt bislang.

@Benji wie hast du denn die Kurve im Wattman genau gesetzt? Bzw. kannst du dein Profil auch gern mal rüberwerfen, teste ich gern mal obs bei mir auch funzt


----------



## Atlan2101 (11. Februar 2019)

Cracky von Rawiioli mit einen Undervolting Video


AMD Radeon VII und Undervolting = Ein Traum!


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Gerade mal Auto-OC Memory gemacht..und angezeigt wurden 1300 MHz bei Superposition im Wattman..holy Moly, denke mal das muss ein Fehler sein..1300 wäre abartig heftig. 1,3 TB/s anyone?
> 
> Bei Auto-GPU passiert hingegen gar nichts bei mir xD
> 
> ...



Kommt sofort! Das Profil selbst als XML mag das Forum nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da sieht man alles.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Meine Junction Temp liegt sehr schnell bei ca. 110 Grad...



Ich hab ein Core P5 ohne Glas, da bin ich denke ich leicht im Vorteil in der Hinsicht.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nicht so viel Glück.
> 
> Schon beim booten leuchtet die rote VGA LED aufm Mainboard. Ich bekomme zwar ein Bild und kann Windows starten, aber während der Treiberinstallation gibts jedes Mal nen blauen und das ganze System friert ein.
> 
> ...


Würde ich erstmal in nem anderen System testen, welches Netzteil?


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nicht so viel Glück.
> 
> Schon beim booten leuchtet die rote VGA LED aufm Mainboard. Ich bekomme zwar ein Bild und kann Windows starten, aber während der Treiberinstallation gibts jedes Mal nen blauen und das ganze System friert ein.
> 
> ...



Wo hast du denn gekauft? Ich hab hier noch ne zweite Sapphire liegen... die geht sonst zurück zu Caseking weil Alphacool schon ne Sapphire da hat für den Block. >.<* Nix gratis Block für meinereiner, Frechheit!


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: Bääääähhhm 

Bin jetzt bei 1750MHz/988mV scheinbar stable. Der Blue Room VRMark quält meine Karte aber mehr als der Superposition.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will auch, glaube aber nicht dass der Kühler das packt...


----------



## DARPA (11. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Würde ich erstmal in nem anderen System testen, welches Netzteil?





Benji21 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn gekauft? Ich hab hier noch ne zweite Sapphire liegen... die geht sonst zurück zu Caseking weil Alphacool schon ne Sapphire da hat für den Block. >.<* Nix gratis Block für meinereiner, Frechheit!


Läuft doch schon 


Ok, was isn jetzt der Trick beim übertakten? Ich hab schon mit den Slidern alles durchgespielt. Aber es kam nie mehr Takt als stock raus.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ne, das funktioniert wunderbar. Windows kann mittlerweile sehr gut mit unterschiedlichen Treibern (API, Pfad usw.) umgehen. Ich habe Lanes satt auf meinen TR System. Hab gestern gezockt und auf der anderen Karte was berechnet. Das läuft besser als die Verteilung auf der CPU.


Die Radeon weis das trotzdem das der Feind noch im Boot Sitzt, da würde ich als Radeon natürlich auch rummzicken!


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Wer sagt, dass OC/UV atm nicht geht! LOGO! 

Teste aktuell mit nem FSUltra Window 2560x1440 mit max AA im Fenstermodus und schiebt den Regler fröhlich vor mir hin. Top ist, man sieht direkt Instabilitäten daran, dass das Bild leicht flackert. 

Meine ersten Ergebnisse: 

1750MHz @940mV
1830MHz @960mV
1870MHz @972mV
1960MHz @1.03V

Ist ja schon ganz ordentlich! Mal gucken was noch geht und selbst bei 1.03V ist die Karte gleichwarm zu Stock. Scheint ich hab ein glückliches Händchen gehabt, mal wieder 

Klar sind das keine 100% stable, aber je 5 Minuten ohne Bildfehler so far. Also gern für 100% stable +10mV im Schnitt rechnen.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass OC/UV atm nicht geht! LOGO!
> 
> Teste aktuell mit nem FSUltra Window 2560x1440 mit max AA im Fenstermodus und schiebt den Regler fröhlich vor mir hin. Top ist, man sieht direkt Instabilitäten daran, dass das Bild leicht flackert.
> 
> ...



Wie?  Mit dem normalen Kühler?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Meine Junction Temp liegt sehr schnell bei ca. 110 Grad...



Meine auch, meinst du haben wir schlechte Chips erwischt oder Kühler flapsig montiert?
Mein Gehäuse ist mittlerweile ganz offen.

So, endlich die passende Federringe gefunden, schauermal obs was bringt


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Ja! Aber sehe gerade, die Clocks kann die VII halten, auch in 3200x1800 mit max AA, aber sobals in 4k und fullscreen geht, liegen die werte net mehr an. Sehr seltsam. Muss weiterprobieren 

LOOOOL ich setze Speichertiming auf 1 und plötzlich liegeb die Werte überall an ausse4 FullScreen, auch 1200 aufm HBM..was kurioser weiße weder vom Verbrauch noch temp iwas ändert xD

Das die Werte net im fullscreen anliegen muss ein Bug sein. Ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Rawiioli: "Man kauft die Karte halt aus Nächstenliebe."


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Hilft alles nix. Im fullscreen ziehen die Werte nicht. Egal was ich mache. Da bleibt alles stock une jedes HBM OC wird auf 800 MHZ zurückgeworfen.

Wenn ihr sagt, dass ihr diese Probleme net habt, ann bau ich windows neu drauf.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

Unigine Heaven Spitze 1880MHz @ 945mV und 1100 HBM.

Junction 86 Grad max. 

Hab den Treiber nochmal mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus gekillt und sämtliche alten Folder gelöscht.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Februar 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn gekauft? Ich hab hier noch ne zweite Sapphire liegen... die geht sonst zurück zu Caseking weil Alphacool schon ne Sapphire da hat für den Block. >.<* Nix gratis Block für meinereiner, Frechheit!


Ich würde sie nehmen 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hilft alles nix. Im fullscreen ziehen die Werte nicht. Egal was ich mache. Da bleibt alles stock une jedes HBM OC wird auf 800 MHZ zurückgeworfen.
> 
> Wenn ihr sagt, dass ihr diese Probleme net habt, ann bau ich windows neu drauf.



Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden, Vollbild jucken den Treiber die Settings nicht. Window benchen geht.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

Also ist das Verhalten normal? Ich meine ich komme mit stock und 926mV auch zurecht xD aber trotzdem..spiele doch alles in full


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Also ist das Verhalten normal? Ich meine ich komme mit stock und 926mV auch zurecht xD aber trotzdem..spiele doch alles in full



Ich auch, finde es aber trotzdem komisch... wie gesagt Heaven läuft mit OC Settings, 3DMurks nicht!


----------



## Joschmann (11. Februar 2019)

Schon gesehen? AMD Radeon VII Has No UEFI Support | TechPowerUp Radeon VII hat auch keinen UEFI-Support von Haus aus, aber es gibt ein AsRock BIOS mit UEFI-Support. Hier auch direkter Link VGA Bios Collection: ASRock Radeon VII 16 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2019)

Die VII wird wohl nicht günstiger in nächster Zeit: https://pics.computerbase.de/8/6/5/3/0/5-1080.1708959980.jpg


----------



## DARPA (11. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das die Werte net im fullscreen anliegen muss ein Bug sein. Ist das nur bei mir so?



Ist erstmal normal, schreibt auch Gurdi im OC Thread.

Habs jetzt selber mal getest. Yo, im Fenster Mode übernimmt er OC. Sogar sehr geschmeidig. 
Mit den Lüftern auf 100% bleibt sogar Tjunction im Zaum. Und wenn man nebenbei Staub saugt, stört das auch gar nicht


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Bin jetzt bei 1699MHz/944mV und die Lüfter bleiben unter 2000 rpm. So ist die Seven schön leise und macht richtig Spaß!  Morgen kommt der Morpheus, dann wird's noch besser... 

Edit: Weiß einer warum ich mir ReLive keinen Ton habe? Ist eigentlich alles aktiviert.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. Februar 2019)

Joschmann schrieb:


> Schon gesehen? AMD Radeon VII Has No UEFI Support | TechPowerUp Radeon VII hat auch keinen UEFI-Support von Haus aus, aber es gibt ein AsRock BIOS mit UEFI-Support. Hier auch direkter Link VGA Bios Collection: ASRock Radeon VII 16 GB | TechPowerUp



Jup, wurde schon im OV&UV-Thread verlinkt



hellm schrieb:


> Asrock hat ein BIOS für die VII Phantom released, in der sich eine neue Version von Atiflash (kann ich leider nicht einfach rausschneiden) befindet. Der zweite Teil ist die exakte Kopie des VII reference BIOS, also dasselbe legacy image, sub vendor AMD, alles gleich. Nur ist da ein UEFI/GOP image mit an Bord.
> 
> ASRock > Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G
> 
> ...



Habs draufgepackt sehe aber keine Änderungen. Übrigens, in Win7 wollte es nicht nach der Anleitung, also ganz klassisch - konsole aufmachen, dahin navigieren, exe aus der konsole aufrufen


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Februar 2019)

@gaussmath
Die Forza Horizon 4 Demo hast Du nicht zufällig? Hab bei 3DCenter das hier gefunden.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Forza Horizon 4 - Integrierter Benchmark
und mich gefragt, ob das so hinhaut.
Wenn ja..........könntest Du mal testen


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2019)

So mit 934mv läuft die Karte nun 100% stabil auf 1780-1790 im Dreh bei 60W weniger Verbrauch (Steckdose) als Stock und somit IMMER unter dem Verbrauch der RTX2080 die ich hatte.

Lüfter drehen bis max 1900 auf, also schön Leise. Klar, Junction kommt auch mal auf die 90+ so, aber das juckt ja keinen, throtteling gibts da noch nicht.

In Anbetracht der Ergebnisse..und das ich 820 Euronen geblecht hab überlege ich aber trotzdem, ob ich die Karte wieder zurückschicke. Scheinbar hab ich mal wieder eine gute gegriffen, der nächste würde sich bestimmt freuen..aber die Performance zur Vega64..da ist einfach kein großer Unterschied...klar..fast 100W weniger Verbrauch bei knapp 30% mehr Leistung zu meiner damals optimierten Nitro+, das ist schon was...trotzdem. Dann kommt noch der Pro-Treiber für die VII, der vlt die Performance nochmal erhöht (auch in GAMES?!)..

Ich weiß es nicht, was meint ihr? Behalten und hoffen oder vk/widerrufen und 400 Euro sparen?


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> @gaussmath
> Die Forza Horizon 4 Demo hast Du nicht zufällig? Hab bei 3DCenter das hier gefunden.
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Forza Horizon 4 - Integrierter Benchmark
> und mich gefragt, ob das so hinhaut.
> Wenn ja..........könntest Du mal testen



Ich installiere es gerade. Meinst du, das passt nicht?! Die Auflösung ist natürlich brutal hoch...

Edit: Hab die Aufnahmegeräte zur Verfügung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müssten das nicht mehr sein? Hab einfach keinen Ton mit dem ReLive.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

Also ich versuche gerade auf sinngier Basis 1950~Mhz im Mittel zu stabilisieren, die Karte ist ein Biest....
Genrell
Bis 80 Grad Junction könnt Ihr da fast takten was Ihr wollt. Schafft man nur kaum zu halten bei höheren Spannungen.
Bis 90 gehen gute Taktraten. Darüber ist Keule angesagt, dann haut man entweder Brutal was durch die Karte um die Werte zu stabilisieren bei hoher Junction oder die Karte macht Dicht.
Letzteres braucht ihr gar nicht zu probieren mit den Ref.Kühlern. Orientiert euch an den Werten, OC bringt überhalb des Standardtaktes lediglich das Ihr nachher ein Profil zur Hand habt was Ihr nutzen könnt. Ich hab alles versucht die Werte im Vollbild aktiv zu bekommen, aber nichts zu machen derzeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn gekauft? Ich hab hier noch ne zweite Sapphire liegen... die geht sonst zurück zu Caseking weil Alphacool schon ne Sapphire da hat für den Block. >.<* Nix gratis Block für meinereiner, Frechheit!


Willst du dir echt die alpha Teile antun? 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich installiere es gerade. Meinst du, das passt nicht?! Die Auflösung ist natürlich brutal hoch...


Ein Vergleich war bis jetzt nicht zu finden. Bei der hohen Auflösung hat zwar die CPU weniger Einfluß, aber wer weiß. Dein TR hat doch ein wenig mehr Power. (ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das Ergebnis ein wenig niedrig vor)

die Auflösung und die Einstellungen sind schon ein Brett.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich war bis jetzt nicht zu finden. Bei der hohen Auflösung hat zwar die CPU weniger Einfluß, aber wer weiß. Dein TR hat doch ein wenig mehr Power. (ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das Ergebnis ein wenig niedrig vor)
> 
> die Auflösung und die Einstellungen sind schon ein Brett.


Ich frage mich ab wann eine Ref. 2 erscheint wenn das überhaupt passiert, ein neues BIOS wurde ja mehr oder minder bestätigt. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch der Pro-Treiber für die VII, der vlt die  Performance nochmal erhöht (auch in GAMES?!)..



Kommen noch Pro Treiber? Hast du einen Link mit Details dazu?



Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ab wann eine Ref. 2 erscheint  wenn das überhaupt passiert, ein neues BIOS wurde ja mehr oder minder  bestätigt.



Man kann nur hoffen, dass Customs kommen. Hab jetzt nochmal über 100 Euro für einen eignen Kühler ausgegeben. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer. Bin dann jetzt knapp bei 900 Euro. Das ist zu 20% "Nächstenliebe" und zu 80% wegen der brachialen Compute Power (60 TFLOPS Int4!!!).


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kommen noch Pro Treiber? Hast du einen Link mit Details dazu?



Eventuell ist das hier gemeint
Radeon VII bekommt Radeon-Pro-Software-Unterstützung


----------



## customer (11. Februar 2019)

Computerbase haben nochmal nachgetestet, Compute ist die Stärke von der Radeon 7. Da wischt sie mit Nvidia Pedants den Boden auf. Sie konnte auch noch etwas zur 2080FE aufschließen und ist jetzt so schnell wie eine Custom mit non A-Die. 4% hinter der 2080 FE. Neue Spiele liegen ihr deutlich besser. Vulkan und AsyncCompute liegen die 2080FE und Radeon 7 gleich auf. Schon mal 5% gewonnen.

Wenn der Kühlerumbau fertig ist könntest Du mal Bilder reinsetzen und Werte dazu mitteilen?

AMD Radeon VII im zweiten Test - ComputerBase

Die 2080FE ist auch bis zu 45-50db laut wenn sie arbeiten muss und kostet ganze 120 $ mehr. Auf Gamer Nexus wurde sie von Steve Burke mit 58.7db gemessen/100% load. Tiefer als 41% gehen die Lüfterumdrehungen nicht einzustellen (1525udm).


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. Februar 2019)

So, Federringe rein, Asrock BIOS drauf, Lüfter durchgehend auf 85% --> 975mV - Junction bei 88°, ohne Ringe und ohne BIOS hatte ich bei 975mV  90°. Sieht nicht gerade rosig aus. 

Apropos Lüfter auf 85% - die sind reine Ausgeburt der Hölle  

Ups, MB abgeraucht, gut dass ich noch ein gleiches habe. Ich hoffe es war Zufall...


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Willst du dir echt die alpha Teile antun?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Im Zweifel hätte ich mir den angetan, da ich den jetzt aber nicht für Lau bekomme wird es ekwb oder ein Heatkiller.


----------



## Benji21 (11. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> So, Federringe rein, Asrock BIOS drauf, Lüfter durchgehend auf 85% --> 975mV - Junction bei 88°, ohne Ringe und ohne BIOS hatte ich bei 975mV  90°. Sieht nicht gerade rosig aus.
> 
> Apropos Lüfter auf 85% - die sind reine Ausgeburt der Hölle
> 
> Ups, MB abgeraucht, gut dass ich noch ein gleiches habe. Ich hoffe es war Zufall...



Mit Wasser sollte da noch ordentlich was gehen denke ich.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Meine Werte bei Forza. Meine Auflösung ist allerdings ein wenig geringer...

Edit: Shit, ich sehe gerade, dass die Ti verwendet wurde. Verwende aber die Radeon VII gerade als primäres Ausgabegerät. Ich ändere das mal gerade...


----------



## customer (11. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> So, Federringe rein, Asrock BIOS drauf, Lüfter durchgehend auf 85% --> 975mV - Junction bei 88°, ohne Ringe und ohne BIOS hatte ich bei 975mV  90°. Sieht nicht gerade rosig aus.
> 
> Apropos Lüfter auf 85% - die sind reine Ausgeburt der Hölle
> 
> Ups, MB abgeraucht, gut dass ich noch ein gleiches habe. Ich hoffe es war Zufall...



Weißt Du wo die junction Temp von Vega liegt? 125°C, die bekommst Du nie zu Gesicht. Also gebe Gas.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. Februar 2019)

Cool cool was ihr jungs da macht. Ich hatte nicht die Geduld, meine ist wieder zurück. Aber ich lese gerne mit falls doch noch customs kommen oder bessere Chargen...
Welche WK empfiehlt ihr den, bzw. Welche denkt ihr ist die flexibelste zum basteln auf unterschiedlichen Karten...?


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2019)

customer schrieb:


> Computerbase haben nochmal nachgetestet, Compute ist die Stärke von der Radeon 7. Da wischt sie mit Nvidia Pedants den Boden auf. Sie konnte auch noch etwas zur 2080FE aufschließen und ist jetzt so schnell wie eine Custom mit non A-Die. 4% hinter der 2080 FE. Neue Spiele liegen ihr deutlich besser. Vulkan und AsyncCompute liegen die 2080FE und Radeon 7 gleich auf. Schon mal 5% gewonnen.



Da stimmt etwas nicht mit den Hitman 2-Werten und mMn auch mit Apex Legends (#1 #2): Test - AMD Radeon VII: Benchmarks mit aktuellen Spielen und (Async) Compute| Seite 7 | ComputerBase Forum

Lässt man die zwei fragwürdigen Bench-Ergebnisse weg, liegt die VII sogar vorne. Forza Horizon 4 hätte man btw. auch noch hereinnehmen können.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. Februar 2019)

customer schrieb:


> Weißt Du wo die junction Temp von Vega liegt? 125°C, die bekommst Du nie zu Gesicht. Also gebe Gas.


Die Karte hier throttlt schon bei 112, und mit 975mV gibt es mittlerweile nur noch absturz

Hab noch Linux Treiber ausprobiert - funktioniert, leider gibt es da noch keine Radeon Software, nur den Treiber (oder ich bin zu blöd es zu finden), die WattMan Alternativen kann man nicht benutzen denke ich,  und auf Contfigs bohren hab gerade keine Lust.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das ist zu 20% "Nächstenliebe" und zu 80% wegen der brachialen Compute Power (60 TFLOPS Int4!!!).


Hast du denn eine konkrete Idee was du mit Int4 anfangen möchtest? Mit einem Nibble zu rechnen scheint mir doch eher selten sinnvoll.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Apropos Lüfter auf 85% - die sind reine Ausgeburt der Hölle



Das muss so, einem  V8  Motor mit Leistung müssen noch die Nachbarn hören...


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine konkrete Idee was du mit Int4 anfangen möchtest? Mit einem Nibble zu rechnen scheint mir doch eher selten sinnvoll.



Natürlich nichts.  Aber mit Int8 sollte man sinnvolle Sachen anstellen können, zum Beispiel Knotengewichte von NN.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

Junge, die Karte ist echt anstregend.So langsam krieg ich eine Spieletaugliches Profil hin, da ich natürlich wie Ihr alle kein Vollbild verwenden kann mit OC kann ich es nicht ausgiebig testen. Ein richtiger Härtefall ist offenbar Resident Evil 2.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Ich kriege Forza nicht dazu, nur die Seven zu benutzen. Das Spiel nutzt beide Grafikkarten!


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

customer schrieb:


> Computerbase haben nochmal nachgetestet, Neue Spiele liegen ihr deutlich besser.



Würde auch als Radeon VII vs. RTX - Käufer mir die Games anschauen und Danach entscheiden. (Gameworks = RTX, wie immer)
Für die Zukunft sieht die Radeon aber net schlecht aus.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich kriege Forza nicht dazu, nur die Seven zu benutzen. Das Spiel nutzt beide Grafikkarten!



lol. Dreamteam^^


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> lol. Dreamteam^^



Ich mache morgen mal ein Video davon. Die Ti ist die ganze Zeit bei 99% und die Seven leistet irgendwie Hilfe. Auslastung zwischen 20 und 80%

@DaHell63: Hier dann die Seven mit "abgewürgter" Ti.


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2019)

Dabei wäre "explizit"mGPU so schön. PhysX mit der Ti und FS+HDR-Ausgabe über die Radeon VII.
Diese Grabenkriege halten gute Technologie sinnlos jahrelang zurück.
(FuryX+Titan ging schon mal in Ashes)


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

So anstrengend die Seven ?
Dann bessser doch nicht umsteigen von Vega 64 mit knappen 1500 Mhz 
oder allemal anzuraten die Radeon VII


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

Hier das mGPU Video mit Seven und Ti (ist gleich in voller Quali am Start): YouTube


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Und falls Du mal die Ti rausschmeisst, wäre ein h2o -Umbau auf 2x R7 spassig.( mGPU ist wg. dem Vram ideal, kann man mit Single kaum ausfahren)
Da ist momentan RoTR und StrangeBrigade Referenz:
Twitch

Erstaunlich, das Cracky64 mit nur R5 2600 (PCiE-Lanes 2x 8x eff.) so gut klar kommt.
RoTR in 4k+4xSSAA.


Ti+R7 
Wundert mich, das net D3D12 AFR angezeigt wird.
So ist es evtl. nur ein Optimieren 1:1.


----------



## GEChun (12. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und falls Du mal die Ti rausschmeisst, wäre ein h2o -Umbau auf 2x R7 spassig.( mGPU ist wg. dem Vram ideal, kann man mit Single kaum ausfahren)
> Da ist momentan RoTR und StrangeBrigade Referenz:
> Twitch
> 
> ...



Beim Umbau auf 2x R7 gibts aber auch durchaus Probleme aktuell. Z.B. mit dem Schatten in Shadow of the Tomb Raider. Der läuft nämlich unter Crossfire und aktuellen Treibern gar nicht bzw lässt das Game abstürzten. Ohne Schatten geht es einwandfrei. Crossfire scheint wirklich viel mehr gefrickel zu sein als SLI was ja fast Plug and Play ist.


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Beim Umbau auf 2x R7 gibts aber auch durchaus Probleme aktuell. Z.B. mit dem Schatten in Shadow of the Tomb Raider. Der läuft nämlich unter Crossfire und aktuellen Treibern gar nicht bzw lässt das Game abstürzten. Ohne Schatten geht es einwandfrei. Crossfire scheint wirklich viel mehr gefrickel zu sein als SLI was ja fast Plug and Play ist.



SoTR würde ich auch net nehmen. RoTR ist besser.

Ist halt bei einigen Games problematisch, wenn der Dev mehr oder weniger nur noch auf NV entwickelt.
Daher hat meist SLi mit dem Inspektor Vorteile bei Gameworks. Oft ist nur TAA>1x das Problem.(bei AMD)
Manche spezielle Gamefeatures wie Regen , vol. Wolken und Schnee sollte man auch ne Stufe runtersetzen.(bei AMD)
Licht und Schatten funzen traditionell mit NV besser wg. der mehr ROP´s.(defered Lighting; sieht man sehr deutlich in Sup4k-Scores)
Spezielle NV-Modi bei DOF und AO sollte man auch net mit AMD nehmen.
Da brauchts halt ein bisschen Geduld und Spucke, um die Settings anzupassen.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Die VII wird wohl nicht günstiger in nächster Zeit: https://pics.computerbase.de/8/6/5/3/0/5-1080.1708959980.jpg


Ich hab mich vorhin noch gewundert warum Radeon mir ne Mail bzgl. Verfügbarkeit des neuen Pro-Treibers schickt. Das wär der Knüller von Müller


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. Februar 2019)

customer schrieb:


> Computerbase haben nochmal nachgetestet, Compute ist die Stärke von der Radeon 7. Da wischt sie mit Nvidia Pedants den Boden auf.





> Die GeForce RTX 2080 FE zeigt sich bei Compute dennoch als die insgesamt schnellere Grafikkarte, auch wenn der Rückstand deutlich kleiner ausfällt als noch mit der Radeon RX Vega 64. So ist die Nvidia-Grafikkarte im Baikal-Test nochmals um sieben Prozent eher fertig, mit Blender sind es immer noch deutliche 40 Prozent und bei Vray 34 Prozent – Nvidia hat mit Turing bei Compute massiv gegenüber Pascal zugelegt. Einzig im Luxmark ist die Radeon VII mit einem Zuwachs von 67 Prozent gegenüber Vega 64 der Turing-GPU um zwölf Prozent voraus.



Geht so, ne.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Junge, die Karte ist echt anstregend.So langsam krieg ich eine Spieletaugliches Profil hin, da ich natürlich wie Ihr alle kein Vollbild verwenden kann mit OC kann ich es nicht ausgiebig testen.



Mich würde eher ein Bild von deinem Kühlermod interessieren, kommt das noch?


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Geht so, ne.



Bei Blender scheint HBM-OC zu skalieren.
Im Luxx hat Holzmann schon gepostet.
Blender stand alone Benchmark - Seite 4


----------



## openSUSE (12. Februar 2019)

Typich Computerbase, Blender sollten sie schon passende Einstellungen verwenden (würde jeder anpassen!) und dann ist die R7 auch deutlich schneller.
So meinen Leute mit weniger Ahnung (siehe Schaffe89) die R7 sei der rtx unterlegen, ist sie aber nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> So anstrengend die Seven ?
> Dann bessser doch nicht umsteigen von Vega 64 mit knappen 1500 Mhz
> oder allemal anzuraten die Radeon VII



Das Overclocking ist halb einfach ein wenig anders und recht schwer zu justieren bis man mal langsam durchblickt.
Setzt die Scaler so wie in dem Bild, Ihr könnt ruhig den Min Punkt mit einbeziehen sonst bekommt Irt mit den zwei Punkten keine vernünftige Spannungskurve hin. Das beeinflusst nicht eure Idle Taktraten oder die von Video schauen etc! So könnt Ihr euch schon mal einen anständigen Undervolt bauen der besser austariert ist. Zudem könnt Ihr so auch effektiv das Powerlimit verwenden um Titel wie RE 2 etwas einzubremsen,das hält die Junction effektiv niedrig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radeon VII bekommt Pro-Features – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Fein fein, der Wert unserer Karte ist gerade mal beträchtlich gestiegen


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. Februar 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> So meinen Leute mit weniger Ahnung (siehe Schaffe89) die R7 sei der rtx unterlegen, ist sie aber nicht.



So? Habe ich mich denn dazu geäußert? 
Habe nur festgestellt dass sie nicht den Boden wischt, aber das ist wohl gleich ein Affront.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Natürlich nichts.  Aber mit Int8 sollte man sinnvolle Sachen anstellen können, zum Beispiel Knotengewichte von NN.


FixedPoint Quantization muss ich mir echt irgendwann mal antun. Tatsächlich sagen wohl ein paar Paper dass man damit sogar teilweise bis Binär runter kann wenn das ursprüngliche Netz richtig groß ist. Dann wäre natürlich Int4 doch anwendbar.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

Nun, Italien bekommt die Karten erst rein, und derzeit weit über 800 Euro vorbestellbar
Warte Neuen Treiber ab und entscheide dann... Wird wohl Ende Feber soweit sein.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Nun, Italien bekommt die Karten erst rein, und derzeit weit über 800 Euro vorbestellbar
> Warte Neuen Treiber ab und entscheide dann... Wird wohl Ende Feber soweit sein.



Also ich komme so auf grob 35% Differenz aktuell zu einer übertakteten Vega 64. Entsprechend austariert dürfte die Karte etwa 40% vorne liegen, je nach Anwendung.
Mein richtiges Overclocking lässt sich aktuell nicht richtig benchen leider.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Februar 2019)

Nun, von welchen Taktraten der RX Vega 64 aus
Und mit VII zu 1950 Mhz ?

Dies liest sich doch wirklich gut...   :-


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, von welchen Taktraten der RX Vega 64 aus
> Und mit VII zu 1950 Mhz ?
> 
> Dies liest sich doch wirklich gut...   :-



V64 Boostbuild, 1600Mhz Core und 1085 HBM. Muss aber nochmal genau alle Games schauen, kann nicht gut benchen derzeit. Die Seven lief so mit 1930-1950 Core ohne HBM OC.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2019)

Beim ATIR290 wird ihm eh sein Case einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
Ein Case oben geschlossen ist, ist Gift für eine 300W Karte. Dann wird er da wieder jammern und das Forum zumüllen.

Meine Karte sollte auch morgen verschickt werden.
Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Beim ATIR290 wird ihm eh sein Case einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
> Ein Case oben geschlossen ist, ist Gift für eine 300W Karte. Dann wird er da wieder jammern und das Forum zumüllen.
> 
> Meine Karte sollte auch morgen verschickt werden.
> Bin schon gespannt.



Dachte du holst keine?
Mein Case ist übrigens auch oben geschlossen 
Im Grunde ist es eigentlich abgedichtet.

Dirt 4 sieht auch ganz nett aus in WQHD
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1860,     20000,  86,  98, 93.000

Das dürfte so 89Fps in den P99 sein. Das dürfte wohl von keiner 2080 getoppt werden können.


----------



## DaHell63 (12. Februar 2019)

Danke @gaussmath für deinen Vergleich. (die restlichen 4 Einstellungen hättest Du auch noch maximieren  dürfen )
Eigentlich doch verwunderlich.  Je höher die Auflösung und je härter die Einstellungen, umso weiter zieht die Ti davon .

Aber warten wir mal bis die V II anständig läuft .


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2019)

Hatte ich auch nicht vor.
Doch meine 2080 TI ist langweilig, da läuft alles, da kann ich meinem Bastel drang nicht nachgehen.
Die Radeon VII schreit gerade danach modifiziert zu werden. Nur die Sache mit den Treiber mildert doch meine Freude aber das ist man ja von AMD gewohnt.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Danke @gaussmath für deinen Vergleich. (die restlichen 4 Einstellungen hättest Du auch noch maximieren  dürfen )
> Eigentlich doch verwunderlich.  Je höher die Auflösung und je härter die Einstellungen, umso weiter zieht die Ti davon .
> 
> Aber warten wir mal bis die V II anständig läuft .



Das liegt primär am MSAA 8x


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: Installiere besser diese Beta. Die Skalierung der Charts auf der Comparison Seite ist besser. Fängt tätsächlich immer bei 0 an.


----------



## DaHell63 (12. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das liegt primär am MSAA 8x



Ist ja auch nur ein Test. Ich glaube kaum, daß jemand auf 5120x2880p zockt und unbedingt 8x MSAA benötigt.
Momentan ist es eben so, daß ich mit einer 33% höheren Auflösung und härteren Einstellungen genauso schnell wie @gaussmath bin.
Vielleicht kann noch mal alles maximiert und 2x MSAA testen.
Oder warten bis seine V II optimiert ist.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Danke @gaussmath für deinen Vergleich. (die restlichen 4 Einstellungen hättest Du auch noch maximieren  dürfen )
> Eigentlich doch verwunderlich.  Je höher die Auflösung und je härter die Einstellungen, umso weiter zieht die Ti davon .



War keine Absicht, sondern einfach zu spät gestern. Vergleichbarkeit wäre aber eh nicht gegeben, da ich nicht dieselbe Auflösung einstellen kann. Aber man könnte das hintricksen... Ich mache den Bench nochmal alsbald.



Olstyle schrieb:


> FixedPoint Quantization muss ich mir echt  irgendwann mal antun. Tatsächlich sagen wohl ein paar Paper dass man  damit sogar teilweise bis Binär runter kann wenn das ursprüngliche Netz  richtig groß ist. Dann wäre natürlich Int4 doch anwendbar.



Ich muss mich dann bald mal auf die Suche machen nach einer guten DL-Lib, die nicht CUDA basiert ist...  Ich finde es verwunderlich, dass Int4 reichen soll. Wie soll man die Summe der Gewichte bei Multi-Input damit gestalten? Ein Knoten hat doch nicht nur 2-3 Input-Knoten im Allgemeinen?!


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur ein Test. Ich glaube kaum, daß jemand auf 5120x2880p zockt und unbedingt 8x MSAA benötigt.
> Momentan ist es eben so, daß ich mit einer 33% höheren Auflösung und härteren Einstellungen genauso schnell wie @gaussmath bin.
> Vielleicht kann noch mal alles maximiert und 2x MSAA testen.
> Oder warten bis seine V II optimiert ist.



Ich kann das Game mal Benchen @Stock, OC geht aktuell nicht in Forza.


----------



## spl1ce (12. Februar 2019)

Es ist endlich soweit  Die Radeon 7 hat es auch zu mir geschafft !!!

Hab die Gelgenheit genutzt und das Gehäuse aufpoliert. Jetzt noch Windows frisch drauf bügeln und dann darf ich auch benchen hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

Von der Optik her ist die Karte schon ein Schmuckstück.


----------



## pupsi11 (12. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @pupsi: Welche max. Taktrate hast du bei deinem UV Profil eingestellt?


hab ich gelassen wie es war.


----------



## DARPA (12. Februar 2019)

Größer dürfte die Karte auf jeden Fall nicht sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

@DARPA: Lol, selten gesehen, dass so knapp ist.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Größer dürfte die Karte auf jeden Fall nicht sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja da sieht man aber auch ganz gut warum Ingenieure gerne bei Ref.Karten 2 Slot Design fordern, auch auf kosten der Kühlung.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja da sieht man aber auch ganz gut warum Ingenieure gerne bei Ref.Karten 2 Slot Design fordern, auch auf kosten der Kühlung.



Und dann gibt es Monster wie die Vega64 Nitro+ von Sapphire...die würde da nicht reinpassen 

Achso Gurdi, gibt es eigentlich auch Custom Luftkühler für Vega, also zum selber basteln? Höre immer nur Morpheus, aber vlt gibt es ja auch potente Luftgekühlte ala Nitro+ usw. Kennst du da was?


----------



## Elistaer (12. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es Monster wie die Vega64 Nitro+ von Sapphire...die würde da nicht reinpassen
> 
> Achso Gurdi, gibt es eigentlich auch Custom Luftkühler für Vega, also zum selber basteln? Höre immer nur Morpheus, aber vlt gibt es ja auch potente Luftgekühlte ala Nitro+ usw. Kennst du da was?


Ich war zwar nicht gemeint aber bekannt sind mir nur der Morpheus als Kühler und oben drauf Lüfter, eine Alternative war noch der Arctic Accelero extrem. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (12. Februar 2019)

Die msi Vega 56 Air für 259€ im Mindstar, die R7 scheint sich bemerkbar zu machen.

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Beim Artic brauchts aber etwas Gebastel. Passt net OoB.
Vega 64 with Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV: When they say it isn't compatible, they mean it! - Album on Imgur


btw.
8xMSAA läuft auf allen Vegas net optimal. Da gibt es irgendein Problem!(dito Radeon VII)
Versucht lieber 4k+SSSA 2x..4x. 


War eigentlich schon RS6 von Jemand gepostet:
(im Anhang von einem User@guru3d)
Das ist eigentlich ein signifikantes Bsp., wo die RTX unbedingt einen 165Hz-Moni braucht , um net unter die 144Hz zu fallen.
prinzipiell
sagen avg. nur, daß hohe max. Fps den Durchschnitt hochgezogen haben , aber Nichts über das Händling inGame.
Mir gefällt die geringe Uneaveness der Radeon sehr gut. Da kann besser das Fps-Limit und Chill einrichten.
Da immer noch GCN, würde ich Licht+Schatten ne Stufe runter stellen und dann reicht auch der O-Lüfter für 0,96V aus.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2019)

Es gibt auch Games wo die 2080 TI so Probleme mit Min FPS hat.
Forza Horizon 4, Dirt 4, Shadow of the Tomb Raider fallen mir da schnell ein, bei den 3 Games habe ich mit meiner 2080 TI gerade mal 8 Min FPS mehr als mit der Vega 64 LC. Die CPU limitiert da nicht, hatte den 8700K schon auf 5 GHZ hochgeprügelt, ändert am Ergebnis nur wenig, der geringe Abstand bleibt. Wenn ich mal wieder länger Zeit habe, werde ich mich damit beschäftigen.

Die Radeon VII wurde gerade versendet


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Nimm Zwei! (Dein Cf-Thread würde sich freuen.)
Wenn dann die Waterblocks verfügbar sind.

Ich denke da an das RE2- 8k Video T-Rex Sli vs. Ti-SLi.
YouTube
Die Radeon VII ist wie dafür gemacht.
Da braucht man dann auch net mehr über 8x MSAA und anderen alten Kram nachdenken.


----------



## DaHell63 (12. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Games wo die 2080 TI so Probleme mit Min FPS hat.
> Forza Horizon 4t



Du hast Forza Horizon 4 und Du hast eine RTX 2080 Ti. Mach  mal so einen Benchmark run. Vielleicht 4K ultra preset + 2xMSAA. Muß reichen, da die VII mit 8xMSAA so seine Probleme hat.
Dann hätten wir mal einen User Vergleich und nicht nur immer die von den Mags die eh immer zu anderen Resultaten kommen.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2019)

Sobald ich die Karte habe, kann ich es gern vergleichen.

@RX480

Das CF System habe ich einen guten Freund verkauft.
Der hat den ganzen Rechner genommen, bis auf die 2. Vega da er kein Multi GPU wollte. Aber mal sehen wann die neuen Ryzen CPUs kommen, vielleicht überkommt mich die Kauflust wobei ich mich dieses Jahr eigentlich zurückhalten will.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich muss mich dann bald mal auf die Suche machen nach einer guten DL-Lib, die nicht CUDA basiert ist...  Ich finde es verwunderlich, dass Int4 reichen soll. Wie soll man die Summe der Gewichte bei Multi-Input damit gestalten? Ein Knoten hat doch nicht nur 2-3 Input-Knoten im Allgemeinen?!


Bis zu 15 Binäre Gewichte (OK, im Endeffekt hat man dann eher einen Entscheidungsbaum) ergeben in Summe immernoch Int4.


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

@Ralle 
Hatte nur gedacht aus 1x Ti mach 2x R7 vom Geld her.
Wenn natürlich das Board net mehr da ist, dann verständlicherweise zu umfänglich so eine Aktion.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Februar 2019)

Meine Seven & Enermax LiqFusion sind auch seit heute unterwegs 
Seit 1 Woche konnte ich kein PC nutzen.. 

Werde dann auch Mal rum experimentieren.
Falls ich zu blöd bin, hoffe ich das jemand  ein Profil Posten kann was ein wenig UV und stabil ist.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2019)

Logo, geh in den wattman, hau die Spannung auf 940mV, teste. Den Rest kanmst du auf Stock lassen. Hast du Probleme, zieh die Spannung leicht in schritten hoch. Hab dadurch knapp 60W ausser Steckdose eingespart


----------



## DARPA (12. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @DARPA: Lol, selten gesehen, dass so knapp ist.



Ist eigentlich nen großes Gehäuse, aber ist alles auf Wakü konfiguriert.
Hätte zur Not auch umbauen können. Aber bin so froh, dass es auch so wie Arsch auf Eimer auf Eimer passt. Oder besser wie Knackarsch im Tanga 

Freu mich schon, OC richtig testen zu können. Da ist auf jeden Fall Potential.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Februar 2019)

Hier gibt’s neue bios Versionen mit uefi Unterstützung 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/News/AMD-BIOS-UEFI-Support-GOP-1275268/


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nen großes Gehäuse, aber ist alles auf Wakü konfiguriert.
> Hätte zur Not auch umbauen können. Aber bin so froh, dass es auch so wie Arsch auf Eimer auf Eimer passt. Oder besser wie Knackarsch im Tanga



Und wenns im Tanga zu eng wird, dann halt wie der Doc(drstoecker) in die 3. Dimension ausweichen per Riser.

btw.
In 4k läuft FH4 schon mal teilweise mit 2000 bei einem Youtuber: (unter Teillast gehts natürlich leichter hoch)
YouTube

Im Anhang erklärt, das Er das Profil vermutlich auf dem Desktop anlegt und erst inGame reinlädt.
Oder doch nur so wie Gurdi sein Profil on the Fly im Game ändert, who knows.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2019)

Mhm, seine Spannung scheint mir ziemlich hoch. Hab selbst noch bissl getestet, Shadow of the Tomb Raider stable mit um die 2 GHz bei 1.08V, Fan bei 70% und Junction um die 92° nach 30 Minuten. Denke da geht trotzdem mehr mit neueren Treibern und solange ich fummeln muss um OC Profile im Fullscreen zu laden, mache ich auch nicht weiter. Denke ein neuer Treiber sollte bald kommen, dann sehen wir mehr


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Du scheinst auch echt nen guten Chip zu haben.
Der YT war bei sehr hohen Temps, daher wahrscheinlich auch die hohe Spannung erf., 
was erstmal zählt, mit etwas Aufwand sind die 2000 drin.
Die Temps sind natürlich das A&O.


----------



## DARPA (12. Februar 2019)

2 GHz scheinen gar nicht so weit weg, was ich bisher gesehen und getestet habe. Bisher allerdings nur quick + dirty. Mit dem Kühler macht das einfach keinen Spaß.

Hab daher auch heute nochmal bei Watercool nachgefragt:
Vor 2 Wochen hieß es "sehr wahrscheinlich". Eine Entscheidung gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht. Da aktuell noch andere Projekte anstehen, will man Mitte März nochmal auf die Verbreitung der 7 gucken und dann entscheiden.
Bei EK sagt auch der eine ja und der andere nein. Aquacomputer hab ich noch gar nix gehört.


----------



## Benji21 (12. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> 2 GHz scheinen gar nicht so weit weg, was ich bisher gesehen und getestet habe. Bisher allerdings nur quick + dirty. Mit dem Kühler macht das einfach keinen Spaß.
> 
> Hab daher auch heute nochmal bei Watercool nachgefragt:
> Vor 2 Wochen hieß es "sehr wahrscheinlich". Eine Entscheidung gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht. Da aktuell noch andere Projekte anstehen, will man Mitte März nochmal auf die Verbreitung der 7 gucken und dann entscheiden.
> Bei EK sagt auch der eine ja und der andere nein. Aquacomputer hab ich noch gar nix gehört.



Meine Sapphire wollte Alphacool auch nicht haben weil schon ein Muster von der da ist. Wann das natürlich auf dem Markt landet ist wieder ne andere Geschichte... fürchte aber die werden sich etwas feiern lassen.


----------



## DARPA (12. Februar 2019)

Alphacool, ja naja.......


----------



## Joschmann (12. Februar 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Meine Sapphire wollte Alphacool auch nicht haben weil schon ein Muster von der da ist. Wann das natürlich auf dem Markt landet ist wieder ne andere Geschichte... fürchte aber die werden sich etwas feiern lassen.



Hat nicht Igor von Toms seine Radeon VII, 3d scannen lassen und das Ergebniss an alphacool verschickt?


----------



## drstoecker (12. Februar 2019)

Joschmann schrieb:


> Hat nicht Igor von Toms seine Radeon VII, 3d scannen lassen und das Ergebniss an alphacool verschickt?


Der hat sich die selbst eingescannt.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> 2 GHz scheinen gar nicht so weit weg, was ich bisher gesehen und getestet habe. Bisher allerdings nur quick + dirty. Mit dem Kühler macht das einfach keinen Spaß.
> 
> Hab daher auch heute nochmal bei Watercool nachgefragt:
> Vor 2 Wochen hieß es "sehr wahrscheinlich". Eine Entscheidung gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht. Da aktuell noch andere Projekte anstehen, will man Mitte März nochmal auf die Verbreitung der 7 gucken und dann entscheiden.
> Bei EK sagt auch der eine ja und der andere nein. Aquacomputer hab ich noch gar nix gehört.





Die 2Ghz sind so ne Sache. Das läuft alles wunderbar bis die Junction die 90 Grad hittet. Wie bereits erwähnt, bis 80 Grad Junction könnt Ihr mit der Karte auf den Mond fliegen. Nur diese Temp zu halten im Close Case ist son ne Sache. Richtig hart wirds wenn ASync Compute dazu kommt und der Speicher ordentlich belegt wird wie in RE2.

Über 2 Ghz wird die Luft aber Dünn, ab 2050Mhz wird die Karte bereits nach wenigen Sekunden instabil auch ohne hohe Last. Ich Peile derzeit Werte um die 1950 an, das scheint so noch ein gut machbarer Wert ohne exorbitanten Verbrauch zu sein.



RX480 schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch echt nen guten Chip zu haben.
> Der YT war bei sehr hohen Temps, daher wahrscheinlich auch die hohe Spannung erf.,
> was erstmal zählt, mit etwas Aufwand sind die 2000 drin.
> Die Temps sind natürlich das A&O.



Shadow hat irgendwie immer Luck



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du hast Forza Horizon 4 und Du hast eine RTX 2080 Ti. Mach  mal so einen Benchmark run. Vielleicht 4K ultra preset + 2xMSAA. Muß reichen, da die VII mit 8xMSAA so seine Probleme hat.
> Dann hätten wir mal einen User Vergleich und nicht nur immer die von den Mags die eh immer zu anderen Resultaten kommen.


Ich lass die Karte gleich mal kompilieren und dann Bench ich mal 4k Max Out @2xMSAA. Du wirst aber die Ergebnisse der Demo nicht eins zu eins Vergleichen können.

So, done.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (12. Februar 2019)

Ok, ich hab 61FPS in 4K// 95 FPS in 1440p// 42FPS in 2880p/ jeweils 8xMSAA. Werd gleich nochmal mit 2x MSAA testen Und 87FPS 2160p ultra 2xMSAA

Edit done
1440p/2160p/2880p jewils mit 2xMSAA und maximiert. CPU lief stock.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Du wirst aber die Ergebnisse der Demo nicht eins zu eins Vergleichen können.



@gaussmath hat doch die Demo und die V II. Ein 4K Run maxed und Ihr könntet 1.1 vergleichen ob da jetzt eine große Abweichung ist.
@gaaaauuuusssss bitte bitte


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi
Hast ja den Morpheus drauf
Zudem auch dein Gehäuse ist oben zu, also wieviel Lüfter bitte verbaut ? 
Habe 2x Front und ein mal Heck, alles 120-er 
In der Front sitzt aber der A12 x 15 von Noctua..



@edit
Neuer Treiber ist draussen, datiert zum heutigem Datum  - 12 Februar.

AMD Radeon™ VII Drivers & Support | AMD



GPU-Z
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/19/02/12/edj.png


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

Wie findet man eigentlich raus, welcher Speicher bei der Seven verbaut ist?



ATIR290 schrieb:


> @edit
> Neuer Treiber ist draussen, datiert zum heutigem Datum  - 12 Februar.



Der Updater sagt, dass noch nix neues zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Im Luxx hat auch Einer seine Graka über 2000 gequält.#1343 (Org.Lüfter nur hochgedreht)
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 54


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2019)

Typ von speicher wurde mir von GPU-Z ausgelesen. Ich han Micron.

Leute ich hatte eine Idee, kanns aber net testen da auf Arbeit, Nachtschicht.

Scheinbar greifen die Settings wenn man im Fullscreen direkt übers Overlay aktiviert. Hat mal jemand getestet ob Anwendungsspezifische Wattman settings greifen in Fullscreen? Die Ieee kam mir gerade. Wenn das mit dem Spiel geladen wird könnte es klappen.

EDIT: Ich verlasse mich drauf, dass ihr Lieben den neuen Treiber getestet habt wenn ich aus der Nachtschicht komme  danke!!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. Februar 2019)

So, meine liebste Seven, ich habe deinetwegen sogar eine Lizenz von Windows 10 gekauft und es installiert, das war ein Opfer! Tue jetzt bitte was für mich!  

Ich habe auch Micron. Hat jemand was anderes?


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Scheinbar greifen die Settings wenn man im Fullscreen direkt übers Overlay aktiviert. Hat mal jemand getestet ob Anwendungsspezifische Wattman settings greifen in Fullscreen? Die Ieee kam mir gerade. Wenn das mit dem Spiel geladen wird könnte es klappen.
> 
> EDIT: Ich verlasse mich drauf, dass ihr Lieben den neuen Treiber getestet habt wenn ich aus der Nachtschicht komme  danke!!



Der Treiber spricht in den Release-Notes immer noch von den Einstellungs- und Speicherproblemen mit Overlay vs. Wattman.
Der Luxxer hatte im Firestrike immer während der Ladescreens nochmal mit Overlay das Profil/Takt geä. , echt ärgerlich mit dem net speichern.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Typ von speicher wurde mir von GPU-Z ausgelesen. Ich han Micron.
> 
> Leute ich hatte eine Idee, kanns aber net testen da auf Arbeit, Nachtschicht.
> 
> ...



Ändert nichts, selbe Problem wie vorher.

Niemand hier hat Micron, es wird Hynix und Samsung verbaut. Derzeit liest kein Tool den Speicher aus.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2019)

Oh, das ist echt schade. Nunja, dann warten. Hat sich an dem Treiber generell iwas geändert?


----------



## Linmoum (12. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat Micron, es wird Hynix und Samsung verbaut. Derzeit liest kein Tool den Speicher aus.


War damals bei Vega ja schon ähnlich, da hat GPU-Z auch Micron für den HBM ausgespuckt. 

Keine Ahnung, wie man darauf kommt. Ergibt ja nicht einmal als Platzhalter Sinn, weil es (noch) keinen HBM von Micron gibt. Ist aber natürlich doof wenn man erstmal raten muss, ob guter/besserer Samsung drauf ist.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Oh, das ist echt schade. Nunja, dann warten. Hat sich an dem Treiber generell iwas geändert?



Der Installer ist anders, konnte noch nix groß testen, werde heute auch nicht mehr zu kommen. Wenn Hellm an den Standardtakt kommt können wir übertakten,  ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Installer ist anders, konnte noch nix groß testen, werde heute auch nicht mehr zu kommen. Wenn Hellm an den Standardtakt kommt können wir übertakten,  ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Saugeil! Freue mich schon  

Ich stimme dir auch generell zu. Denke der Sweetspot der VII liegt irgendwo um die 1950 MHz bei knapp 980mV. Ab einem gewissen Punkt (zumindest bei meiner) brauche ich radikal mehr Spannung für sehr viel weniger gain in sachen Takt.

Hoffe auch, dass der HBM frei wird. 300MHz mehr macht zwar nicht viel, im Schnitt aber doch knapp 5% Leistung aus, das finde ich nicht verkehrt. Kann man alles mitnehmen, wenn es die Temps nicht verküppelt und stabil läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

980mv reichen nicht für 1950.

Hab mal ein paar vaild gemacht auf die schnelle ehe wieder irgendwer meine Oc´s anzweifelt aus gewissen Kreisen.
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING

Beides dürften aktuell Top Scores sein.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2019)

Sehr ordentlich! Ja wie gesagt, konnte ja noch nicht wirklich 100% Stabilität testen. Für Windowed FS Ultra hat es gereicht für kanpp 15 minuten, aber die Vergangenheit hat ja schon gezeigt, dass Vega vieles verzeiht, wenn die GPU nicht komplett ausgelastet ist.

Wie viel brauchst du denn für ~1950MHz und zum Vergleich wie wenig für Stock, also um die 1780MHz? Da bin ich aktuell bei 938, musste bissl nach oben korrigieren, damit es wirklich stable ist.


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

PCGH sollte mal seine Liste mit Graphics Score erweitern. 
Die CPU+Gesamt-Punkte interessieren ja net.

@gaussmath
Wenn Du Dir ne preiswerte RadeonPro(evtl. auch FE) besorgst/ausleihst kannst Du wahrscheinlich die Radeon VII in der Kombi als Workstation nutzen,
weil die Zertifizierung dann von der Pro anerkannt wird und trotzdem Workloads mit der Seven funzen.(wenn der Treiber freigegeben wird mal testen)
AMD Clarifies Radeon VII Pro Driver Support: No WS Certifications | TechPowerUp


----------



## Freiheraus (13. Februar 2019)

Auch von mir mal ein kleiner Bench-Beitrag und zwar mit Wreckfest, einer der unbarmherzigen VRAM-Killer 

Orientiert habe ich mich an dem Wreckfest-Technikartikel von PCGH: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wreck...54915/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Review-1259053/ 

Ach du grüne Neune rote Siebene war das ein Act... Da in dem Video nicht genau ersichtlich war ab welchem Zeitpunkt genau der Benchrun startet und wieder aufhört, habe ich viel herumprobiert und letztendlich das Ganze versucht anhand des PCGH Frametime-Graphen der RX Vega 64 LC nachzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis mein eigener Frametime-Graph sehr ähnlich aussah. Fazit war, 20 Sekunden Benchrun-Dauer, Start der Aufzeichnung ungefähr bei Sekunde 3 des Countdowns (vermutlich habe ich sogar ein paar Frames liegen lassen, da bei mir etwas später die hohen Frames bzw. kurzen Frametimes einsetzen und somit kürzer in die Gesamtdauer einfließen; sprich ich hätte vielleicht doch etwas später die Aufzeichnung starten sollen, wahrscheinlich zwischen Sekunde 2 und 3 des Countdowns):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun zu den Ergebnissen... ich habe selbstverständlich die gleichen "Maxed Out"-Einstellungen wie PCGH verwendet. PCGH nutzt einen Core i7-6800K @ 4,4 GHz mit 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-3000 (Dual Rank, Quad Channel), ich nutzte einen Ryzen 7 2700 @ 3,9 GHz  mit 2 x 16GB DDR4-2666@Stock CL16 ECC (Dual Rank, Dual Channel, ECC aktiv), ist also nicht 100%ig vergleichbar. Vermutlich bin ich etwas CPU- und speicherbandbreitenlimitierter mit meinen relativ niedrigen Taktraten. Die Radeon VII lief @Stock-Takt (mit etwas Undervolting um Gehör und Nerven zu schonen), Win 10 war übrigens auch bei mir nicht wirklich up to date (außerdem nur 1803 statt 1809):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis der Radeon VII @ WQHD (1440p):

Average = *83,5 FPS* 
1% = *61 FPS*
0,1% =61 FPS






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis der Radeon VII @ UHD (2160p):

Average = *64,1 FPS* 
1% = *54 FPS*
0,1% = 51 FPS


Im Anhang habe ich noch die OCAT .csv-Datein reingepackt, falls sich jemand das Ergebnis selbst nochmal mit OCAT oder CapFrameX genauer anschauen möchte. Puh, was für ein aufwändiger Zeitvertreib für ein paar kleine Zahlen. Das Spiel ist echt schwer reproduzierbar zu benchen, ziemlich zickig, Tools wie Afterburner sind für die Tonne, da sie teils enorm Leistung ziehen. Das Overlay vom Adrenalin-Treiber geht dagegen noch einigermaßen, an Videoaufzeichnung ist aber nicht mal zu denken (um die Ergebnisse nicht zu verfälschen). Respekt an Raff, Phil und Co. für die guten Nerven.

PS: Und ein Dankeschön an gaussmath für das tolle Tool CapFrameX!


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi HAst du genaue Daten wie viel Junction das Einsetzen von den Federringen genau gebracht hat auf "Nur" 2 Schrauben. 

Gab es dabei eigentlich Probleme, also konntest du nur die 2 problemlos herausdrehen und den Federring ensetzen, bzgl. gleichmäßigem Druck. Alle 4 wären wohl besser aber Garantie...  Naja, in nem Monat oder 2 ist das mit Garantie auch egal, 99.9% aller Fälle passiert mit der Graka eh nix.

Hat auch jemand schonmal darauf gesagt, dass Spulenfiepen bei der VII so gut wie bis gar nicht existiert. Das ist ein Punkt der bislang fast alle Grafikkarten gequält hat. Auch ein PLuspunkt für die VII.

PS: Nachtschicht ist doof..niemand zum schreiben  Überwachende Tätigkeiten, so langweilig manchmal...will zu meiner VII  Ach ich mach nachher mal meine Aufstellung bissl weiter. Mal gucken. UV, auto HBM und vlt ein bissl OC mit Tricks per Overlay in meinen Benches, hab bock 

Ist zwar sehr früh, aber für Interessenten, gibt gerade (5:25 Uhr) ein paar verfügbare VII für knapp 800:
PowerColor Radeon VII ab €'*'749 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

Valide werte kann ich aktuell nicht wirklich geben, die Einschränkungen beim OC verhindern ein sinnvolles Testen auf stabilität, daher auch noch kein richtiger Benchrun von mir. Was bringen die besten Werte wenn es keine Socke stable bekommt bei anhaltender Dauerlast.

Die Federringen haben bei mit knapp 4 Grad im Mittel auf der Junction gemacht. Ich hab einfach eine Seite gelöst Ring drunter, verschrauben und dann die andere Seite. Fertig. Zwei über Kreuz reichen eigentlich um im GPU Bereich ausreichend Druck aus zu üben.

@Freiheraus. Schöner Benchmark, interessant wie wenig die Seven in UHD sich von der LC absetzen kann in dem Spiel. Auch die 1% Low sind sehr interessant, die scheinen mit der Bandbreite dort zu skalieren bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Februar 2019)

Nun, rechne der VII Launch ist durch den 07.02. wirklich zu früh gestartet, mindestens Anfang März wäre besser gewesen um die Treiber noch besser anzupassen, Wattman optimiert zu bekommen und man hätte Positivere Reaktionen erhalten.
Mann wollte unbedingt das Datum für VII  (7.2) einhalten und da ist mehr schiefgelaufen als Positives in den Köpfen hängenbleibt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, rechne der VII Launch ist durch den 07.02. wirklich zu früh gestartet, mindestens Anfang März wäre besser gewesen um die Treiber noch besser anzupassen, Wattman optimiert zu bekommen und man hätte Positivere Reaktionen erhalten.
> Mann wollte unbedingt das Datum für VII  (7.2) einhalten und da ist mehr schiefgelaufen als Positives in den Köpfen hängenbleibt.



Ja wirkt wirklich alles etwas unreif.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Februar 2019)

AMD braucht halt fähige Leute im Treiber Team, denn damit steht und fällt ein Produkt.
Schade dass man da nicht wirklich investiert so wie es scheint.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi Danke! Ich nehme an du empfiehlst Plastik als Material für die Unterlagen?

Hab mal den UV test gemacht und Auto-HBM. Witzig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UV bringt ne ganze Menge, nur in Superposition hab ich den Lüfter ein wenig gehört, ansonsten schön leise. 

Kurios ist, dass im SP mit HBM OC (der einzige Bench der damit durchlief, trotz leichter Grafikfehler) dennoch der Verbrauch dem entspricht meines UV Settings. Ich habe das AutoHBM direkt aus dem Profil heraus angeklickt...ich könnte mir fast denken, dass hier das Profil genommen und einfach nur um die HBM Settings erweitert wurde, auch meine Fans haben sich entsprechend meiner Lüfterkurve verhalten. Mal schauen was die anderen Autos so hergeben, vlt kann man damit ja ein wenig was erreichen, auch im Vollbild. 1.3GHz ist aber einfach zu viel..aber so viele krasse Fehler gab es nicht, denke 1200 ist kein Thema und 1250 würde auch noch gehen. Immerhin knapp 3,7% mehr Leistung als im UV-Profil. Klingt erstmal nach nicht viel, aber dann bringen 1.2 GHz auf HBM wohl im Schnitt nochmal 2-5% je nach Anwendung, das kann man mitnehmen, kost ja nix


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> AMD braucht halt fähige Leute im Treiber Team, denn damit steht und fällt ein Produkt.
> Schade dass man da nicht wirklich investiert so wie es scheint.



Doch, das tun sie. Das weiß ich tatsächlich aus Insiderkreisen. Es wird verstärkt in QM und Testing investiert. Nur wird das dauern, bis das Früchte trägt.

Lol, mein Promo Code für das Spiele Bundle ist im Spam Ordner gelandet. Und ich habe das nur durch Zufall entdeckt.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

xDDDDDDDD joar, läuft 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

Mit Auto-OC, Clock ist bis auf 2.1 GHz gespiked und dann gab es leichte Bildfehler, durchgelaufen ist das ganze trotzdem. Stolze 30.125 graphics Score. Aber Lautstärke und knapp 100° Junction bei ung. 75% Fan-Speed ist schon hart...ich teste mal mit konstant 90% fan und versuch mal vorher den HBM auf 1200 zu machen, mal gucken ob ders dann frisst 

Edit: Mit HBM in Kombi geht nix. Auch wenn ich das einmal ausgewählt hab mich ich die Settings zurücksetzen und neustarten, dann Fan einstellen, übernehmen, neustarten, dann Auto GPU auswählen, dann haut er den Takt drauf.  Krasse Sache, aber auch mit mehr Fan war nicht mehr herauszuholen auf diese Weise. Radikal zu viel Spannung ijs...von 275W im FS auf 440W..xDDD


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2019)

Nice und ich sitze wieder beim Augenarzt weil mein linkes Auge schon wieder Probleme macht. Fu.. RCS


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

So, und um mal aufzuzeigen was alles so geht:

Hab nen Custom FS-Run gemacht, alles gleich, nur halt windowed damit die Werte übernommen werden.

Folgende Settings in Wattman:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist das Resultat bei 1.95-1.98GHz Core im Test 1 und 1.99-2.01GHz in Test 2 mit 1.2GHz HBM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arme RTX2080 xD Verbrauch...geht eigentlich sogar. Mit diesen Settings ist die VII auf der Augehöhe meiner alten V64, 340W Gesamtverbrauch im Schnitt. Not bad!

Ich Dödel! Habs Powerlimit vergessen. Mit 20% mehr nun 31599 Graphics Score, dafür aber gleich 380W..also eigentlich gut das ichs vergessen habe


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nice und ich sitze wieder beim Augenarzt weil mein linkes Auge schon wieder Probleme macht. Fu.. RCS



Gute Besserung!


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nice und ich sitze wieder beim Augenarzt weil mein linkes Auge schon wieder Probleme macht. Fu.. RCS



Gute Besserung!

Habs noch weiter getrieben. Im Wattman auf 2101MHz gestellt mit 1.099V und das Resultat ist 2050MHz in FSUltra und FS Test 1, 2060-2070MHz im FS Test2. Richtig Ordentlich. Mit max Lüfter allerdings 102° Junction in FSUltra nach ung. 5 Minuten, in FS ist es hingegen harmloser, da kam ich auf 86°. Verbrauch nun 400W fürs Gesamtsystem. Dennoch wesentlich besser als der Auto-Müll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo 2080Ti


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

@Shadow: Hast wohl echt nen guten Chip erwischt. Glückwunsch! Meine Junction Temp geht bei 1699MHz/944mV schon hoch bis 105 Grad. Allerdings bei langer, hoher Last mit geschlossenem Gehäuse. Bei mir sind nicht mal 1800MHz/1040mV stabil. Dann schießt aber auch die Junction Temp raketenartig durch die Decke. Ich hoffe, dass die bessere Kühlung was bringt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

@Shadow:
Was hast du für einen Vendor?
Brutzel das Teil mal im Loop mit FS1.....


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Shadow: Hast wohl echt nen guten Chip erwischt. Glückwunsch! Meine Junction Temp geht bei 1699MHz/944mV schon hoch bis 105 Grad. Allerdings bei langer, hoher Last mit geschlossenem Gehäuse. Bei mir sind nicht mal 1800MHz/1040mV stabil. Dann schießt aber auch die Junction Temp raketenartig durch die Decke. Ich hoffe, dass die bessere Kühlung was bringt.



Ja, ich hab bei den Karten irgendwie immer ein gutes Händchen  

Das Ergebnis oben ist close to max für meine Karte. Alles bissl mehr rennt eh ins Powerlimit, aka ohne Reg-Mod (ja Gurdi hat den schon, aber erstmal lieber net für mich) komme ich nicht höher und das Mehr an Spannung was ich ab da an brauche ist lächerlich. Das stirbt fast sofort. Krieg vlt noch die glatten 2.1 GHz hin, wenn ich noch 0.15V draufhaue und 50% PT instead of 20%, aber das ist es mir dann auch nicht wert...naja vlt iwann mal für die 33k Score im FS 

Zeigt aber das Potential der Karte.

Ist aber schon seltsam, dass deine Karte so derbe viel schlechter ist. Hast du mal getestet wie es läuft ohne die Ti im System? Hast du auch mal Windows clean install gemacht. Hatte selbst auch da Glück..mein Win10 lebt jetzt schon durch 5x Vega64, 1x Vega56, ne RX480, 590, ne GTX2080 und ne GTX2060 von nem Kumpel bis es dann zur VII gekommen ist. Immer nur mit Clean-Tool und DDU bereinigt. Kann aber wohl bei einigen zu massiven Problemen führen. Mein Gehäuse selbst ist offen, 2x Noctua 140mm in der Front (ohne COver, ist eh nutzlos, also quasi offen bis auf den Staubfilter), 2x140mm BeQuiet oben raus, noch ein Noctua 140mm hinten raus und den NH-D14 als CPU Kühler. Also Luftstrom ist da reichlich vorhanden, der eine Noctua in Front bläst auch direkt auf die Karte. Bei dir ist das alleine schon kompliziert, weil ich annehme, dass die Karten beide relativ nah aneinander liegen und damit der Luftstrom komplett hinüber geht. Das ist auch besonders in GP-Servern problematisch, oder Mining-Stations, wenn so viele Grakas nebeneinander liegen..dafür gibts dann die 70DB Industrielüfter 

Teste einfach mal mit der VII alleine und hau die TI kurz raus, dann weißt du genau wo das Problem liegt, schätze ich. Wenn deine Junction limitiert, dann nutzt alles nix. UV ist Chip-Lotterie, da kann die Grenze schon realistisch sein, deine Temps allerdings nicht 



Gurdi schrieb:


> @Shadow:
> Was hast du für einen Vendor?
> Brutzel das Teil mal im Loop mit FS1.....



Den Hersteller, den ich bei AMD Karten schon immer am meisten vertraut habe, bislang zurecht: Sapphire. 820 Euro teuer aber scheinbar war es das Wert. Caseking..grr...

Wie lange soll ich loopen? Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das Ganze Stabil ist auf lange Sicht, aber zum Benchen reichts ja  Ich lass mal 15 min laufen, mal gucken


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

@gauss: bei mie hat die Herumbastelei im Nachhinein doch was gestern gebracht, ich habe die Federringe mal eingelegt, mals rausgenommen und dabei wohl den Kühler etwas fester und gleichmäßiger verschraubt. Jetzt bleibt meine Junction schön unter 100, umd bei 975mV und Lüfter auf ab 50-85% sogar unter 90. 

Auf 950mV kann ich leider nicht runter, kriege Bildfehler.

Noch eins - die Anzeige in Wattman spinnt immer wieder, der Takt springt ohne Last bzw nach der Last angeblich auf 5 Tausend, 11 Tausend und dann wieder zurück auf unter 500. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

@tt7crocodiles: Hast du deine doch nicht zurück geschickt? Ich war zwischendurch echt angepisst. Aber das Verhalten mit meinem aktuellen UV Profile fetzt schon. Ich könnte es nicht übers Herz bringen, die Karte zurückzuschicken. Mein neues Baby halt...


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @gauss: bei mie hat die Herumbastelei im Nachhinein doch was gestern gebracht, ich habe die Federringe mal eingelegt, mals rausgenommen und dabei wohl den Kühler etwas fester und gleichmäßiger verschraubt. Jetzt bleibt meine Junction schön unter 100, umd bei 975mV und Lüfter auf ab 50-85% sogar unter 90.
> 
> Auf 950mV kann ich leider nicht runter, kriege Bildfehler.
> 
> Noch eins - die Anzeige in Wattman spinnt immer wieder, der Takt springt ohne Last bzw nach der Last angeblich auf 5 Tausend, 11 Tausend und dann wieder zurück auf unter 500. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?



Sorgen musst du dir keine machen, das sind einfach nur Anzeige-Bugs..bei mir hat sich z.B. die ganze Ansicht schon verschoben, oder komplett aufgehangen wenn ich von Wattman auf die Anzeigeeinstellungen bin, usw. Keine Sorge.

@Gurdi: Ja, wie erwartet freeze nach knapp 200 Sekunden. Sobald die Junction länger als ein paar Sekunden über 100° ist gehts zuende. Naja, aber Wurst! Für Benches reicht es  Peile selbst eh eher 1950~ an mit knapp 980-1000mV stable dann für 24/7. Das wäre schon in Ordnung. Klar, könnte das ggf. jetzt schon stressen und testen...aber da tut sich ggf noch so viel und bin mit meinem UV gerade sehr zufrieden, also werde ich wohl noch ein bissl warten bis ich dann richtig ranklotze..also spätestens dann wenn die Treiber mit dem FullScreen-Fix kommen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Sorgen musst du dir keine machen, das sind einfach nur Anzeige-Bugs..bei mir hat sich z.B. die ganze Ansicht schon verschoben, oder komplett aufgehangen wenn ich von Wattman auf die Anzeigeeinstellungen bin, usw. Keine Sorge.
> 
> @Gurdi: Ja, wie erwartet freeze nach knapp 200 Sekunden. Sobald die Junction länger als ein paar Sekunden über 100° ist gehts zuende. Naja, aber Wurst! Für Benches reicht es  Peile selbst eh eher 1950~ an mit knapp 980-1000mV stable dann für 24/7. Das wäre schon in Ordnung. Klar, könnte das ggf. jetzt schon stressen und testen...aber da tut sich ggf noch so viel und bin mit meinem UV gerade sehr zufrieden, also werde ich wohl noch ein bissl warten bis ich dann richtig ranklotze..also spätestens dann wenn die Treiber mit dem FullScreen-Fix kommen.



Nice  Ja war zu erwarten, die Junction ist ein Biest.
Ich nähere mich meinem ersten stabilen Setting.
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nice  Ja war zu erwarten, die Junction ist ein Biest.
> Ich nähere mich meinem ersten stabilen Setting.
> AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING



Lol, bei mir spinnt grad die ganze Results-Seite, geht nicht rein da


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Lol, bei mir spinnt grad die ganze Results-Seite, geht nicht rein da



Deren Server sind wohl gerade in Wartungsmodus. Hab das mal angepingt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @tt7crocodiles: Hast du deine doch nicht zurück geschickt? Ich war zwischendurch echt angepisst. Aber das Verhalten mit meinem aktuellen UV Profile fetzt schon. Ich könnte es nicht übers Herz bringen, die Karte zurückzuschicken. Mein neues Baby halt...



Ich schwanke noch, hab sie schon paarmal eingepackt gehabt nach den Abstürzen und Wutanfällen  Aber mir geht es genauso - "Meiiin Schatz!" *sabberndes Grinsen mit deppaten Augen*. Naja, ein paar Tage haben wir noch. Leider kann ich jetzt bis Sonntag nichts machen, AMD haben sie zu spät angekündigt und Weekend war schon gebucht


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch, hab sie schon paarmal eingepackt gehabt nach den Abstürzen und Wutanfällen  Aber mir geht es genauso - "Meiiin Schatz!" *sabberndes Grinsen mit deppaten Augen*. Naja, ein paar Tage haben wir noch. Leider kann ich jetzt bis Sonntag nichts machen, AMD haben sie zu spät angekündigt und Weekend war schon gebucht



Ist halt doof mit der ganzen Liefersituation. Ansonsten könnte man halt sagen, schick sie zurück und bestell ne andere vor. Kann ggf. nur besser werden..aber wie es mit Verfügbarkeit und Preis aussieht..nunja xD


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch, hab sie schon paarmal eingepackt gehabt nach den Abstürzen und Wutanfällen  Aber mir geht es genauso - "Meiiin Schatz!" *sabberndes Grinsen mit deppaten Augen*. Naja, ein paar Tage haben wir noch. Leider kann ich jetzt bis Sonntag nichts machen, AMD haben sie zu spät angekündigt und Weekend war schon gebucht



Willst du denn den Kühler modden? Ich denke, dass das bei uns beiden das Problem ist. Mein Chip kann so schlecht nicht sein, wenn der mit 1699MHz/944mV rockstable ist. Ich denke, dass die Preise nicht großartig besser werden. Wie tief sollen die Preise noch fallen mit dem teuren HBM? Vielleicht bekommt man die Karte für 700 vielleicht 650 Euro mit viiiiel Glück in den nächsten Monaten. Ich hab bei MF "nur" 750 bezahlt. Ich behalte die jetzt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

Ich will sie sowieso unter Wasser, Temperaturen sind daher weniger das Problem, aber ich hab auf besseres UV gehofft. Wie gesagt, ich kann nicht mal 950 stabil


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Februar 2019)

verfügbar:
16GB XFX VGA Radeon VII 3xDP/HDMI - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

Was meint ihr, sind das die neuen oder die ersten Rückläufer?


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Das müssten neue sein. Die XFX gab's doch bisher nicht, oder?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Februar 2019)

jep, keine Verkäufe bisher:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. Februar 2019)

probiert mal den neuen treiber vom 11.feb. mit dem bleibt bei mir die auslastung jetzt bei 99-100% - mit dem alten treiber sprang die immer hoch und runter. auch die osd anzeige bleibt jetzt immer da und verschwindet nicht immer wieder.


*update: auto oc lässt mit dem neuen treiber sofort mein pc abschmieren - mit dem alter war das nicht.*


händisch oc bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin. hab jetz die hier schon genanten einstellungen mal bissel durch probiert aber egal was ich mache, ich  komme nicht über 1,8ghz.


PCIe Powercolor Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 HDMI 3xDP | Sonstige | K&M Computer lieferbar auch bei BORA computer


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Habs noch weiter getrieben. Im Wattman auf 2101MHz gestellt mit 1.099V und das Resultat ist 2050MHz in FSUltra und FS Test 1, 2060-2070MHz im FS Test2. Richtig Ordentlich. Mit max Lüfter allerdings 102° Junction in FSUltra nach ung. 5 Minuten, in FS ist es hingegen harmloser, da kam ich auf 86°. Verbrauch nun 400W fürs Gesamtsystem. Dennoch wesentlich besser als der Auto-Müll.
> 
> ...



Mist sogar meinen Score geknackt fu.. ing Seven  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z370 AORUS Gaming 7

Mein Ultra Resultat NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)

Extreme:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO (WI-FI)

Hömma da wechselt doch einer den Unterbau wie seine Schlübber. 
Ach wurd übrigens ins Krankenhaus überwiesen, schöne sch...

Edit: Hab gehört du willst deine Karte gegen eine super 1080Ti tauschen JSXShadow


----------



## drstoecker (13. Februar 2019)

@duvar
hoffe das wird kein längerer Aufenthalt für dich.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Duvar, mach kein Scheiß. Aber dann hast du genügend Zeit, das Forum hart vollzuspammen...  Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es nichts allzu Ernstes ist.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da mußt Du schon lauter schreien, sonst hört sie Dich nicht .  Die ist schon zu weit weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benji21 (13. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Habs noch weiter getrieben. Im Wattman auf 2101MHz gestellt mit 1.099V und das Resultat ist 2050MHz in FSUltra und FS Test 1, 2060-2070MHz im FS Test2. Richtig Ordentlich. Mit max Lüfter allerdings 102° Junction in FSUltra nach ung. 5 Minuten, in FS ist es hingegen harmloser, da kam ich auf 86°. Verbrauch nun 400W fürs Gesamtsystem. Dennoch wesentlich besser als der Auto-Müll.
> 
> ...



Hast du den neuen Treiber drauf? Muss nachher auch mal gucken was da so geht... Mein Maximum waren schlicht 1900/1150MHz im Unigine heaven (weil Fenster).


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Mein Krams zum Modden ist da. Natürlich habe ich die stilechten ML120er Pro in *rot* genommen: Corsair ML120 Pro LED PC-Gehaeuseluefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Downsampler (13. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das müssten neue sein. Die XFX gab's doch bisher nicht, oder?



Was soviel heißt wie "Der geile Scheiß verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot!".


----------



## Benji21 (13. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mein Krams zum Modden ist da. Natürlich habe ich die stilechten ML120er Pro in *rot* genommen: Corsair ML120 Pro LED PC-Gehaeuseluefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Betreibst du die auch mit 220 Volt wie es in der Beschreibung steht?  Sollte die Tage auch meinen zweiten Monsta und 12 Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Lüfter bekommen.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Was soviel heißt wie "Der geile Scheiß verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot!".



Yeah man, bench the shit out of them! 



Benji21 schrieb:


> Betreibst du die auch mit 220 Volt wie es in der Beschreibung steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, ist das dann der Orkan-Modus?


----------



## pupsi11 (13. Februar 2019)

ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES, INC. VBIOS END USER SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT (OBJECT CODE ONLY) | AMD

schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## Downsampler (13. Februar 2019)

32K Firestrike ist 2x soviel wie meine Vega 56.... krasse ******* alter Schwede! 

Muß ich mir demnächst wohl schon wieder eine Graka kaufen. So langsam geht das ins Geld. xD


----------



## panthex (13. Februar 2019)

What? Mit einer 56 schafft man doch 25k!
Doppelt so schnell wären ja nur 16k.


----------



## Downsampler (13. Februar 2019)

Hm. Liegt wohl an meiner 8 Jahre alten Plattform. i7 2600K mit 1333er RAM.


----------



## panthex (13. Februar 2019)

Achso, jaaaa. Kannst natürlich nur Graphics vergleichen und nicht Gesamt.


----------



## Downsampler (13. Februar 2019)

Graphics Score 22K. Puh dann bin ich aber beruhigt, daß dieser Kelch mal wieder an mir vorüber ging. 

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Immerhin halbe 2080 Ti Leistung im 3D Mark.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES, INC. VBIOS END USER SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT (OBJECT CODE ONLY) | AMD



Kann man sich schenken. Wenn dir der Rechner zur langsam bootet, kannst du das updaten. Ansonsten bringt das keine Leistung oder zusätzliche Stabilität.


----------



## DARPA (13. Februar 2019)

@JSXShadow: Welche default Spannung hat deine Karte? Von deinen genannten OC Werten bin ich Galaxien entfernt (also was das Verhältnis Takt zu Spannung betrifft). Ich teste allerdings mit Gaming in UHD.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

@duvar Gute Besserung! Aber die VII muss wohl bei mir bleiben 

Hab leider noch kein Tool um verlässlich auszulesen, wie viel meine Karte @Stock an mV benötigt. Laut Treiber liegen 1033mV an.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den neuen Treiber benutzen soll. Fixed der das FullScreen Problem? Ansonsten gilt ja, never change a running system


----------



## dbekan96 (13. Februar 2019)

Servus,

kurze Zwischenfrage: Wenn ich den vom Händler zugesendeten Key bei AMD Rewards einlöse bekomme ich dann die einzelnen Keys der Games angezeigt und kann diese dann einzel verschenken/verkaufen oder ist das dann immernoch Hardwaregebunden?

Grüße


----------



## DARPA (13. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Laut Treiber liegen 1033mV an.



Ok, das sind schonmal 30mV weniger als bei mir. War klar, dass ich wieder ne Niete ziehe


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

Ich habe fast genauso viel 1059-1060


----------



## Benji21 (13. Februar 2019)

Meine hat Stock 1048mV.

Nochmal ein Test: Unigine Heaven extreme mit im Treiber eingestellten: 2000MHz/1200MHz +20%PT@1047mV T-Junction max 98 Grad, im Mittel bei 94 Grad und 3200RPM der Lüfter

Real 1900-1978 MHz Chip.


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

So Leutz,  habe nun meine Radeon VII & Wkü auch endlich bekommen. 
Und direkt am Werk gemacht.

Bin derzeit bei 985mv,  rest ist alles @Stock im kurz test alles okay und wesentlich Kühler und leiser.
Bei 950mv +- schmiert die Karte beim Spiel starten sofort ab..


----------



## d3w0lf (13. Februar 2019)

Puh, Leute der Thread hier macht es einem echt nicht leicht zu widerstehen ^.^ aber Moneeyy
Mir ist ja meine gebrauchte 56er inklusive Slot abgeraucht. D.h. es muss eh ein neuer Unterbau her. Um mich dem ganzen zu widmen hab ich aber erst so mitte April Zeit. 
Die Frage. Jetzt den 56er Schnapper bei MF nutzen oder einfach noch die zwei Monate verstreichen lassen. Angebote kommen und gehen ja bekanntlich. Oder halt dann direkt "etwas" mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und in die VII investieren... Zocke auf UWQHD 60Hz


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

Also die 56er ist atuell für Leute die OC betreiben absolut unschlagbar vom Preis-Leistung. Von so einem Verhältnis ist die Seven Lichtjahre entfernt.



DARPA schrieb:


> Ok, das sind schonmal 30mV weniger als bei mir. War klar, dass ich wieder ne Niete ziehe


Seine Werte kannst du so nicht als Orientierung nehmen. Das ist never stable.


----------



## Benji21 (13. Februar 2019)

@d3w0lf ja wir geben uns Mühe


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

@Blade: was hast du als Stock-Spannung?



Benji21 schrieb:


> @d3w0lf ja wir geben uns Mühe



Jaa, aller Anfang ist schwer, aber wenn man in Rage kommt - "Ach, Was kostet die Welt? +50€ für stabile 950? - Shut up and take my money!"
Ich habe mir noch die XFX bestellt, vielleicht läuft die Stabiler.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Dudelll (13. Februar 2019)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kurze Zwischenfrage: Wenn ich den vom Händler zugesendeten Key bei AMD Rewards einlöse bekomme ich dann die einzelnen Keys der Games angezeigt und kann diese dann einzel verschenken/verkaufen oder ist das dann immernoch Hardwaregebunden?
> 
> Grüße



Sind nicht hw bound aber an dein amd reward Konto gebunden. Über das Konto kannst du dann die Spiele direkt in dem jeweiligen launcher aktivieren du bekommst aber keine einzelnen keys.

Falls du die verkaufen willst musst du also den reward acc komplett verkaufen, oder den Leuten vertrauen das die nicht alle Spiele aktivieren und dir die zugangsdaten zurückgeben ^^


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @Blade: was hast du als Stock-Spannung?


ähh wenn du mir sagst wo das steht? Bin noch neuling bei Wattman


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> ähh wenn du mir sagst wo das steht? Bin noch neuling bei Wattman


. 
Wenn du Wattman aufmachst und auf Manuell umstellst und dann mit der Maus über den rechten höchsten Punkt der Spannungskurve hälst ohne zu klicken. Oder wenn du schon was verändert hast - auf Zurücksetzen kklicken


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> .
> Wenn du Wattman aufmachst und auf Manuell umstellst und dann mit der Maus über den rechten höchsten Punkt der Spannungskurve hälst ohne zu klicken. Oder wenn du schon was verändert hast - auf Zurücksetzen kklicken



aso lol ich idiot 

808/1801 Mhz - 985 MV

aber ab und zu kommen doch mal Bild Streifen..vllt doch höher einstellen


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @Blade: was hast du als Stock-Spannung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre meine Sapph net so geil hätte ich das glatt auch gemacht, naja, viel gespart hätte ich net von meinen 820, aber immerhin. 

Ist ja alles noch früh, da kann man noch zurückschicken ohne Probleme 



BladeTNT schrieb:


> aso lol ich idiot
> 
> 808/1801 Mhz - 985 MV
> 
> aber ab und zu kommen doch mal Bild Streifen..vllt doch höher einstellen



800? auf dem HBM? Hast du irgendwas von Stock verstellt, also in Sachen HBM und Takt? Dann nerft Wattman den HBM immer auf 800, der sollte mit 1000 laufen xD also am Besten alles zurücksetzen und nur den Spannungsnobbel bewegen, nix anderes..ah und natürlich die Lüfterkurve anpassen, zumindest ist das empfohlen


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

Nein nein der läuft auf 1000mhz  sorry mein Fehler.

Und ja mit der Lüftung ist das so eine Sache, mit 2.200RPM kann ich gut leben.  Nur der schwankt ab bestimmte Temps  bzw spring t immer hin und her.

Kannst du mir vllt deine Kurve Posten?


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Aus der Not heraus, weil keine Kabelbinder verwendbar sind, hier eine Variante mit Kunstoffklettband. Ich nenne es den *Gauss-Mod* (all rights reserved ).


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2019)

Das rüttelt sich ziemlich sicher los, selbst ein Bindfaden wäre mir eher geheuer solang der wenigstens über die Rückseite geht.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

Ne, ich befürchte, dass ich das kaum wieder los kriege. Soll auch nur zum Übergang ein paar Tage halten.


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

Eine Frage,  mein Monitor Flackert ab und zu mal auf dem Desktop, als wäre das DP Kabel nicht richtig drin, und der MHZ takt liegt extrem hoch bis zu 8000 Mhz?! Ist das einfach nur ein Bug im Treiber oder stimmt da was nicht? Selbst auf Standart  Takt/mV  kommt das auch vor.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> aso lol ich idiot
> 
> 808/1801 Mhz - 985 MV
> 
> aber ab und zu kommen doch mal Bild Streifen..vllt doch höher einstellen



985 @Stock!? im Leben ned! bist dir da sicher? Klick mal auf Zurücksetzen und dann wieder auf Manuell. Wenn das stimmt dann beiß ich mich in den Hintern!


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> 985 @Stock!? im Leben ned! bist dir da sicher? Klick mal auf Zurücksetzen und dann wieder auf Manuell. Wenn das stimmt dann beiß ich mich in den Hintern!



ja habe ich, habe nur den Standart Wert von 1115mv auf 985mv gemacht. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben manchmal so Bild Fehler auch wenn ich auf Zurücksetzten mache.

Mass Effect Andromeda ist eben auch abgestürtzt mit einer Fehlermeldung, aber nicht sicher ob es am UV liegt, teste es mal ohne.


----------



## steffen2891 (13. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aus der Not heraus, weil keine Kabelbinder verwendbar sind, hier eine Variante mit Kunstoffklettband. Ich nenne es den *Gauss-Mod* (all rights reserved ).


 Dass sieht so ranzig aus geil xD absolut Legende 

wie sind die Lautstärke und die Temps?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> ja habe ich, habe nur den Standart Wert von 1115mv auf 985mv gemacht. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben manchmal so Bild Fehler auch wenn ich auf Zurücksetzten mache.... .



Dann war dein Standardwert (=Stock) 1115 und du hast auf 985 undervoltet. Scheint zu wenig zu sein, bzw zu viel undervoltet


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2019)

steffen2891 schrieb:


> Dass sieht so ranzig aus geil xD absolut Legende
> 
> wie sind die Lautstärke und die Temps?



Wüsste ich auch gerne. ^^ Ich muss leider auf einen Adapter für die Lüfter warten.


----------



## steffen2891 (13. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wüsste ich auch gerne. ^^ Ich muss leider auf einen Adapter für die Lüfter warten.



750 GPU, 50 Lüfter, Adapter 2 Mark 50 unbezahlbar so muss das


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Dann war dein Standardwert (=Stock) 1115 und du hast auf 985 undervoltet



Ja richtig, aber habe das Gefühl mein alter Treiber wurde nicht richtig deinstalliert..  ich installiere nochmal Frisch rüber und lösche mit DDU.

EDIT: mm immer noch, im Wattman läuft der manchmal mit knappen 8.000mhz dann wieder 25Mhz wtf...


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Februar 2019)

Nun, immer noch nix lieferbar bei uns
Denke die Tj Temperatuen werden mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen beim View 27 und OHNE einem DHE Lüfter,
sonst geht die Karte halt in den Markplatz und verliere 100 bis 150 Euro.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

@Blade: Vorsicht mit DDU, ich hab mir damit vorgestern Windows 7 halb zerschossen. Das mit 100500MHz scheint ein Anzeige Bug zu sein, hab ich auch.


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @Blade: Vorsicht mit DDU, ich hab mir damit vorgestern Windows 7 halb zerschossen. Das mit 100500MHz scheint ein Anzeige Bug zu sein, hab ich auch.



okay gut, dachte schon  danke 
Bin jetzt bei 1002Mv "bis jetzt" läuft es. Und lasse es erstmal so. Tj Temperatur so um die 80+  ist auch okay.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, immer noch nix lieferbar bei uns
> Denke die Tj Temperatuen werden mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen beim View 27 und OHNE einem DHE Lüfter,
> sonst geht die Karte halt in den Markplatz und verliere 100 bis 150 Euro.



Verlust solltest du nicht machen. Die Karten sind immernoch sehr begehrt. 750 kriegt man da schon dafür denke ich.

Ansonsten...bin ich geschockt, hab scheinbar mehr als nur glück gehabt. Meine Läuft legit seit 2 tagen und knapp 5h gaming unter maximal-Last mit 938mV stabil @Stock. Taktraten liegen immer über 1750MHz, meistens bis 1780, eher 1760/1770. Da muss ich ja einen goldenen Chip erwischt haben...aber das die Unterschiede so krass sind..das hab ich bei Vega so noch nicht gesehen. Vlt ist es auch der Treiber bzw. andere Programme die ihr ggf. auf den Rechner habt die da irgendwie reinhauen. 

Ist aufwendig..aber wäre geil wenn mal einer von euch nen clean windows install macht (kann ja auch auf ne andere platte sein, dann geht das aktuelle OS nicht verloren) und komplett clean nur Treiber und Benches installieren und damit testen. Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein xD


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Februar 2019)

@JSXShadow: ich fange an dich zu hassen  [/Scherz]

Frisch installiertes Windows 10, ohne nix, nur Steam wegen 3DMark - keine Chance stabil unter 960 zu kommen bis jetzt


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @JSXShadow: ich fange an dich zu hassen  [/Scherz]
> 
> Frisch installiertes Windows 10, ohne nix, nur Steam wegen 3DMark - keine Chance stabil unter 960 zu kommen bis jetzt



Naja 960 ist ja wieder ein OK Bereich..wenn auch die Stock Clocks anliegen? Also so 20-40mV lass ich mir gefallen..aber bei manchen sind es ja deutlich mehr als das und niedrigere Clocks.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Februar 2019)

Neuer Treiber:

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.2.2 Release Notes | AMD


Support For

AMD Radeon VII
Far Cry® New Dawn
Metro Exodus™
Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI: Gathering Storm
Crackdown 3™
Up to 5% performance gains with AMD Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.2.2 on a Radeon™ RX 590 RS-287


Fixed Issues

Using the Alt+Tab shortcut out of a fullscreen application or game may be slow or take longer than expected when using a display connected by DisplayPort.
Apply and Discard buttons may not appear in some areas of Radeon Overlay under the Radeon WattMan overclocking tab.
Radeon WattMan may fail to apply memory clock changes on AMD Radeon VII.
AMD Radeon VII may intermittently experience a system hang when attempting to perform a timeout detection and recovery on Windows®7 system configurations.
Radeon WattMan may display the incorrect max fan/temperature values for AMD Radeon VII.
Radeon WattMan may experience issues with changed values failing to save or load when multiple changes are applied at once.
AMD Radeon VII may experience intermittent system stability issues on some X399 motherboards.
Player Unknown’s Battlegrounds may intermittently experience an application crash when changing post-processing settings.
Radeon Settings may experience an application hang when loading the performance histogram in a game profile through game manager.
Update Notifications may sometimes incorrectly list the currently installed driver as an available upgrade.
Apex Legends™ may intermittently experience line corruption on AMD Radeon VII.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja 960 ist ja wieder ein OK Bereich..wenn auch die Stock Clocks anliegen? Also so 20-40mV lass ich mir gefallen..aber bei manchen sind es ja deutlich mehr als das und niedrigere Clocks.


Ja, Stock Clocks kriege ich, 1740-1760 bei hoher Last, wenn die Anzeige grad nicht spinnt. Ich habe noch nciht vor zu übertakten, vllt schicke ich die ja zurück, dann würd ich schlechtes Gewissen haben. Bin grad nicht daheim, kann nicht mit meinem Baby weiter spielen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Sooo. Ich hab ne weile gebraucht aber ich hab ein stabiles Profil. Nun  muss AMD nur noch nen vernünftigen Treiber bringen.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2019)

oh man und hab eben erst neu installiert haha, also nochmal das ganze  
Danke fürs Posten.

@ Gurdi schau mal oben, ist wohl eben neuer raus genommen


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. Februar 2019)

Hast 2 Post über dir gesehen? Edit: Blade war schneller


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Eine Frage,  mein Monitor Flackert ab und zu mal auf dem Desktop, als wäre das DP Kabel nicht richtig drin, und der MHZ takt liegt extrem hoch bis zu 8000 Mhz?! Ist das einfach nur ein Bug im Treiber oder stimmt da was nicht? Selbst auf Standart  Takt/mV  kommt das auch vor.



So was habe ich in der Anzeige noch nie gesehen.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Die Notes vom neuen Treiber sind ja witzig...scheint aber unser fiy zu sein...Fixed und Known Issues sind aber identisch...hoffe das ist nen Fehler vom Ersteller und net der Treiber


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Die Notes vom neuen Treiber sind ja witzig...scheint aber unser fiy zu sein...Fixed und Known Issues sind aber identisch...hoffe das ist nen Fehler vom Ersteller und net der Treiber



Auch grade gesehen... sehr witzig.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Es geht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hurra


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Ja, es geht...!!!!
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

Treiber ist halt noch nicht validiert, aber wayne 

Jetzt kanns richtig losgehen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Perfekt.
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2019)

Was genau geht den jetzt?

Also den HBM jetzt auf 1.200 zu klopen bringt bei mir satte 5-10 Fps mehr.. das schonmal nice


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Was genau geht den jetzt?



Es werden nun alle Einstellungen im Wattman zu jeder Zeit übernommen. Das ging vorher in Fullscreen net.

Hab auch mal den FSUltra gewagt 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

@Gurdi mhm, warum ist dein Ergebnis valid und meins nicht? xD hast doch auch den neuen Treiber, oder?

Wow..sehe gerade, wäre so gerade auf No1  Noice!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Es werden nun alle Einstellungen im Wattman zu jeder Zeit übernommen. Das ging vorher in Fullscreen net.
> 
> Hab auch mal den FSUltra gewagt
> 
> ...



Den Ultra hat ich kurz vorher gemacht^^


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Los gehts mit der Competition  Sagmal, hast du geschwind den PT-Remover für mich zur Hand. Sehe meine VII taktet ab und an auf 1930-1980 herunter, wahrscheinlich weil die 20% net reichen. Da geht bestimmt noch bis 33k graphics.

@Gurdi Danke!

So, auch nochmal ein realistischeres Setting: 1922@999mV und 1,2GHz HBM sind knapp 30k Graphics Score bei 340W Gesamtverbrauch im Schnitt:

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

Ist mit Luft vlt ein wenig Laut, aber wenns läuft kann man ja über den Morpheus nachdenken 

EDIT: Jo, fettes danke an Gurdi für den Unlock:

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

2157@1141mV im Wattman bei 1.25GHz aufn HBM mit Peaks auf bis zu 2121 MHz in FireStrike. 450W...egal! FSU wird zu heiß, aber für FS geht das 

Beweis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spl1ce (14. Februar 2019)

Wie bekommt man die Ergebnisse valid ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Februar 2019)

Bei mindfactory gibt es die Referenz wieder aber direkt von AMD seit heute auf Lager und ich muss noch bis 28.02 warten [emoji24]

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (14. Februar 2019)

@gauss
welche Lüfter hast du montiert?


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Ergebnisse valid ?



Sollte eigentlich von selbst gehen, wenn 3dMark die Database upgedated hat. Dauert ein bissl.

Hab nicht aufgegeben, wollte 33k! Hab 33k! 2163@1147mV und 1.262GHz aufn HBM xD
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

So nu bin ich zufrieden, höher geh ich net! Vlt nochmal für alle Benches wenn der Treiber validiert ist.

Die Anzeige im wattman ist aber immernoch voll für den bobbes..der zeigt da lustige Zahlen an und springt hin und her auchmal auf 24Mhz..im Bench/game nix zu merken davon xD hoffe nen Update für GPU-Z kommt bald


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Du Socke hast echt wieder ein geiles Exemplar erwischt


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

:p 

Aber nochmal was Interessantes für alle Anwesenden. Was bringt das HBM OC? Dafür, dass es im Schnitt 5W mehr Leistung zieht, ne ganze Menge, besonders in Shadow of the Tomb Raider satte 5% mehr FPS (40 auf 42), das ist ordentlich (Hab mit Stock nochmal nachgebenched nach dem Treiberupdate, gleiches Ergebnis, also liegt es nicht am neuen Treiber). Hier mein Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und somit ist zumindest in SOTTR die RTX2080 eingeholt und das in jeder Hinsicht (zumindest @Stock). So schmeckt das


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Ich bin auch überrascht wie gut der Speicher doch noch nach oben skaliert, vor allem wenn man die Taktraten mit anhebt. Wenn der Speicher skaliert habe ich eine Performancesteigerung von rund 14 % aktuell mit meinem Setting. Das ist ganz ordentlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Allerdings! Ich mach jetzt aber erstmal Nachtruhe, morgen gehts dann frisch weiter auf der Suche nach dem optimalen Setting für 24/7. Ich denke ich setze einfach mal 970-980mV an und schau wie weit ich damit komme. Denke so 1850-1870 mit viel, viel Glück xD Meine Tabelle wird immer größer


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

1850-1900 sind noch relativ gut zu erreichen. Darüber wird die Luft langsam dünn.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

Das Teil braucht einfach einen guten Kühler (egal ob Luft oder Wasser).
Man wo ist der DPD Bote


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

@Shadow: Ich hasse dich auch. 



drstoecker schrieb:


> @gauss
> welche Lüfter hast du montiert?



Diese hier: Corsair ML120 Pro LED PC-Gehaeuseluefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Elistaer schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory gibt es die Referenz wieder aber direkt von AMD seit heute auf Lager und ich muss noch bis 28.02 warten [emoji24]



Ist doch nicht mehr lange. Halt durch.... 

@all: Also ist der neue Treiber zu empfehlen??


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2019)

Ja meine Karte ist auch auf 1.200 HBM. Konnte direkt mehr FPS bemerken.

@JSXShadow Aber wie hast du bitte die Karte auf 1.250 bekommen? :O


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> @JSXShadow Aber wie hast du bitte die Karte auf 1.250 bekommen? :O



Weil der Sausack einfach ein Golden Sample hat...


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Weil der Sausack einfach ein Golden Sample hat...


ach...und wieso haben WIR DIE NICHT?!


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> ach...und wieso haben WIR DIE NICHT?!



Wir haben das "L" auf der Stirn stehen.


----------



## Benji21 (14. Februar 2019)

Firestrike mit 2000/1200 +20% PT @ 1068mV und angepasster Lüfterkurve: Junction Temp 90 Grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:

Timespy mit 2048/1200 +20%PT und 1081mV:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2019)

@ Benji21
Kannst du mal ein Bild von deiner Lüfter Kurve machen? Bei mir sind die Schwankunge zu stark. Sobald 1-2 Gradh höher gehen,  geht direkt hörbar.

Mit  2.200rpm könnte ich leben


----------



## Benji21 (14. Februar 2019)

Wird bei mir natürlich auch lauter, lässt sich ohne Wasserkühler auch schlecht ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber noch erträglich meiner Meinung nach.

Fire Strike Extreme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Firestrike mit 2000/1200 +20% PT @ 1068mV
> Timespy mit 2048/1200 +20%PT und 1081mV


TOP Werte 

Muss heute auch direkt nochmal testen. 
Passt ihr eigentlich den mittleren Spannungspunkt an?

Vorm Review hab ich noch gescherzt "Mal gucken ob die auf 2 GHz geht." Und jetzt fallen schon 2.1 GHz.


----------



## Chatstar (14. Februar 2019)

Sind ja tolle Ergebnisse hier mit dem neuen Treiber, hat die Karte einen guten Leitungssprung gemacht, da sollte noch mal ein Nachtest gemacht werden.


----------



## Benji21 (14. Februar 2019)

@Chatstar sind halt OC, Stock ändert sich vermutlich nicht viel. Auf jeden Fall dürfte das Fazit aber leicht besser werden in Sachen Leistung.


----------



## mnamnam (14. Februar 2019)

Hi Leutz, mal ne Frage zu euren Daten

Da stehen immer Spannungen dabei, aber nicht bei welcher eingestellten Höchstfrequenz die so gesetzt sind. Fehlt da was oder übersehe ich etwas?

Ganz nebenbei, dass der Rechner bei der Treiberinst. abkackt, hatte ich jetzt auch erstmals bei 19.2.2. ^^
Gruß


----------



## Benji21 (14. Februar 2019)

@mnamnam die 2000 oder 2048 sind die eingestellte Frequenz bei 1068 oder 1081mV. Real weicht der Takt natürlich etwas ab und schwankt, sollte sich mit Wasserkühlern aber auch verbessern.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

Hm

DPD war vor 20 Minuten da und seitdem kämpfe ich um ein Bild mit der Karte zu bekommen. Weder beim Start noch im Windows kommt ein Bild, die Lüfter der Karte drehen aber weder der Radeon Schriftzug noch der Würfel leuchten. Windows startet normal durch und wenn ich auf die IGP Switche finde ich im Gerätemanager keine neue Hardware. Dürfte wohl hinüber sein die Karte, werde noch den Rechner meiner Frau zum gegentesten nehmen aber ich bin mir sicher dass die Karte einen weg hat.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

@Ralle: F*ck!


----------



## Interceptorvtec (14. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> DPD war vor 20 Minuten da und seitdem kämpfe ich um ein Bild mit der Karte zu bekommen. Weder beim Start noch im Windows kommt ein Bild, die Lüfter der Karte drehen aber weder der Radeon Schriftzug noch der Würfel leuchten. Windows startet normal durch und wenn ich auf die IGP Switche finde ich im Gerätemanager keine neue Hardware. Dürfte wohl hinüber sein die Karte, werde noch den Rechner meiner Frau zum gegentesten nehmen aber ich bin mir sicher dass die Karte einen weg hat.



Das wäre schade zum Wochenende


----------



## Chatstar (14. Februar 2019)

Da fehlt dann das Bios update schalte mal im Bios csm ein.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

Aber ich hatte auch erst kein Bild. Musste zuerst den Treiber installieren, was ja kein Problem war bei mir wegen Mutli-GPU...


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

Im Rechner meiner Frau das selbe Spiel.
Kein Bild, Lüfter drehen aber der Radeon Schriftzug und der Würfel leuchten nicht.


----------



## BrandWolle (14. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Im Rechner meiner Frau das selbe Spiel.
> Kein Bild, Lüfter drehen aber der Radeon Schriftzug und der Würfel leuchten nicht.



Im abgesicherten Modus Mal DDU verwendet und 19.2.2 neu installiert?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Entweder fehlt deinem Board das UEFI für die Karte weswegen es nichts damit anfangen kann oder du hast wirklich nene defekt. Das nix leuchtet ist schon so seltsam.
Darpa hatte auch erst Probleme. Was hast du für ein Board?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Februar 2019)

Netzteil? evtl sind die 650W ein bissel zu schmal?


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

@BrandWolle

DDU habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Windows 10 lädt nur die Treiber für die Hardware die verwendet wird, da kommt sich nichts in die Quere.


@Gurdi

Asus ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming

und

MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC

Das ist es ja, selbst wenn es Probleme mit dem Bios geben sollte, der Schriftzug und der Würfel müssten leuchten.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Netzteil? evtl sind die 650W ein bissel zu schmal?



Aber nicht für einen initialen 2D Modus. Da reichen auch 300 Watt Netzteile... ^^


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2019)

Also wenn nicht mal die LEDs leuchten, hat die Karte bestimmt einen wech. 
Und CSM hat eigentlich nur Einfluss auf die Boot Phase. Also spätestens im Windows sollte ein Bild kommen.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Du sagst der DPD war erst da, hast du auch gewartet bis die Kondensation der Karte weg ist? 

Das könnte einiges erklären. Klar soo kalt ist es nicht mehr..über Nacht trotzdem knapp am Gefrierpunkt.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Also wenn nicht mal die LEDs leuchten, hat die Karte bestimmt einen wech.
> Und CSM hat eigentlich nur Einfluss auf die Boot Phase. Also spätestens im Windows sollte ein Bild kommen.



Denke auch das die dann hinüber ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

Klar, Karte habe ich erst eingebaut als die Zimmertemperatur hatte.
Grad mit dem Händler telefoniert, er hat zum Glück noch eine da. Also hin und lass sie mir austauschen. Melde mich dann später.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

@Ralle ich wünsche besten Erfolg!

Ich spekulier gerade damit: Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber

2x fette Noctuas drauf und dann sollte das Ganze schon besser laufen..ist halt nur die Frage ob das so auch auf die VII passt xD


----------



## spl1ce (14. Februar 2019)

Hab meine jetzt auch mal ausgelotet. Bei mir ist nix am Kühler gemoddet. 

1950mHz @ 1074mV  PT 20% HBM 1200mHz gibt mir so das beste Ergebniss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles darüber sagt mir die Junction .... NEIN !  Bekomme die 2000mHz zwar durch den Firestrike aber dann nur im throttle und mit weniger Punkten. Ist ja so schon am Limit mit dem Kühler aber die paar Wochen kann ich jetzt auch noch auf den Block warten.

Der Reiz ist natürlich schon da, den Morpheus zum überbrücken zu bestellen xD


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Du sagst der DPD war erst da, hast du auch gewartet bis die Kondensation der Karte weg ist?
> 
> Das könnte einiges erklären. Klar soo kalt ist es nicht mehr..über Nacht trotzdem knapp am Gefrierpunkt.



Meine Vega hat eine Stunde rumgelegen auf der Fensterbank über der Heizung als ich den Rechner vorbereitet und die alte Graka ausgebaut habe. Danach nochmal mit dem Föhn drüber und dann eingebaut.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Alles darüber sagt mir die Junction .... NEIN !



Jammern auf hohem Niveau.  Ohne Mod hat meine Seven bereits mit 1699MHz/944mV eine Junction Temp von 105°C nach einer relativen kurzen Zeit normaler Spielelast. Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Jammern auf hohem Niveau.  Ohne Mod hat meine Seven bereits mit 1699MHz/944mV eine Junction Temp von 105°C nach einer relativen kurzen Zeit normaler Spielelast. Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen spielt dabei keine Rolle.



Schon die Federringe eingebaut ?
(erstaunlich das bei den Pads solche Unterschiede möglich sind, kennt man ja eigentlich nur von WLP@Murks)


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schon die Federringe eingebaut ?
> (erstaunlich das bei den Pads solche Unterschiede möglich sind, kennt man ja eigentlich nur von WLP@Murks)



Ja, krass oder? So wie einige hier berichten, gibt es Unterschiede von bis zu 30°C. Ich werde heute den Gauss-Mod (incl. Federringe!) testen und berichten. Mein y-Kabel kommt heute. Hab's gestern sofort nachbestellt.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

So Leutz, noch ein kleiner extra-Test mit meinen nun 24// settings. Hab die Aufstellung auch mal um meine Wattman-Settings ergänzt und die Max-Lüfterdrehzahl:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chatstar (14. Februar 2019)

@shadow

sieht doch super aus!

Kannst du bitte mit deinem Hardcore-Setting auch timespy mal fahren, danke


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> @shadow
> 
> sieht doch super aus!
> 
> Kannst du bitte mit deinem Hardcore-Setting auch timespy mal fahren, danke



Klar, mach ich! Aber ich warte noch bis die Treiber validiert sind von 3dMark, sollten die Ergebnisse eigentlich automatisch übernehmen, aber muss mir ja nicht doppelt arbeit machen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Jammern auf hohem Niveau.  Ohne Mod hat meine Seven bereits mit 1699MHz/944mV eine Junction Temp von 105°C nach einer relativen kurzen Zeit normaler Spielelast. Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen spielt dabei keine Rolle.



Die Angaben hier sind ja alle Momentaufnahmen in unterschiedlichen Szenarien. Kommt drauf an womit du testest. RE2 ist ne harte Nuss z.B. da kippt hier sicher das ein oder andere Setting aus dem Thread schnell aus den latschen.


----------



## bath92 (14. Februar 2019)

Welche Version des Raijintek Morpheus passt den auf die VII?

Raijintek Morpheus II oder Raijintek Morpheus Vega


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

bath92 schrieb:


> Welche Version des Raijintek Morpheus passt den auf die VII?
> 
> Raijintek Morpheus II oder Raijintek Morpheus Vega



Der Morpheus II ist geeignet. Allerdings muss man ein wenig bohren, wenn man die Baseplate weiterverwenden will, was man aus thermischer Sicht tun sollte.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Der M II ist ja deutlich besser verfügbar= Nice.
Da wird es dann am nächsten WE hoffentlich einige Mods geben hier im Thread.
Bin mal gespannt, wie Viele über die 2 kommen.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Glaube der reguläre Morpheus wäre besser. Gurdi hat glaube mal gesagt, dass das Board der VII fast identisch mit V64/56 ist und das ist unter dem normalen explizit gelistet. der II ist auch schon was älter.

Hab auch Interesse bin da aber ein bissl Pus.sy. Lasse gern mutige Abenteurern den Vorrang. Wenn alles passt, besonders auch die VRM, dann zieh ich nach  sorry


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

So

Radeon VII die 2. und sie funktioniert.
Das ist schon mal positiv, die Karte bleibt beim start und im 2D auch wirklich flüsterleise.

Erster kurzer Test

Superposition --------------------- 4K Optimized ----------- 7795 Punkte ------------------- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 287W
Shadow of the Tomb Raider ---- 1440p, Max. Details ---- 77 FPS beim Benchmark ----- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 296W

Ja, die Karte ist kein Leisetreter aber so schlimm wie in manchen Test ist es auch wieder nicht.
Bei den Lüftern hätte AMD aber ruhig größere nehmen können.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Februar 2019)

Sehr gut! Froh, dass du nun auch ein funktionierendes Modell hast und zufrieden bist! GOGO UV/OC


----------



## Benji21 (14. Februar 2019)

Mehr schaffe ich aktuell nicht da Kühlung fehlt: 2070MHz/1200MHz @1123mV

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6227393




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Erster kurzer Test
> Superposition --------------------- 4K Optimized ----------- 7795 Punkte ------------------- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 287W
> Shadow of the Tomb Raider ---- 1440p, Max. Details ---- 77 FPS beim Benchmark ----- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 296W



Man muss jetzt immer zweimal hinschauen. Früher war Das bei der LC die Graka und jetzt ist Das an der Steckdose der ganze PC. = NICE


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> So
> 
> Radeon VII die 2. und sie funktioniert.


Sehr gut, dann viel Spaß 




Benji21 schrieb:


> Mehr schaffe ich aktuell nicht da Kühlung fehlt: 2070MHz/1200MHz @1123mV



Gimme watercooler, nooow !!


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2019)

Macht echt Laune eure guten Resultate zu lesen. Hoffe ihr werdet alle zufrieden sein mit euren Karten nach dem Tuning. 
Ist schon ein Prachtstück die Seven. (Für AMD Verhältnisse) Freue mich schon auf weitere Ergebnisse und verneige mich vor allen die eine gekauft haben und unseren Lieblingsclub supporten 
Hier noch ein Anti Langeweile Video, wobei ihr habt ja keine langeweile, sondern viel zu tun mit dem Tuning YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

@Duvar: Wie läufts bei dir? Was macht die Behandlung?

@all: Ich erinnere nochmal an diesen coolen Benchmark: FAHBench - GPU


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

@Darpa

Danke, war meine erste Karte seit langem die defekt war.


@Topic

Superposition --------------------- 4K Optimized ----------- 7795 Punkte ------------------- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 287W
Shadow of the Tomb Raider ---- 1440p, Max. Details ---- 77 FPS beim Benchmark ----- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 296W


Erstes OC mit Undervolting 1851 MHZ GPU / 1100 MHZ HBM / 1 Volt
Superposition--------------------- 4K Optimizd ------------- 7982 Punkte ------------------- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 271W
Shadow of the Tomb Raider ---- 1440p, Max. Details ---- 81 FPS beim Benchmark ----- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 284W

Fürs erste nicht schlecht, ich werde mal meine 24/7 Einstellung suchen. Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf bessere Kühler.
Der Accelero Xtreme passt nicht oder nur mit Modifikationen. Ich liebäugle schon mit dem Morpheus Kühler, so eine 1,9 - 2 GHZ Radeon wäre schon was feines. Aja, meine Stock Voltage ist 1,038 Volt.


 @gaussmath

Im Anhang ist mein Ergebnis vom FAHBench.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Duvar: Wie läufts bei dir? Was macht die Behandlung?
> 
> @all: Ich erinnere nochmal an diesen coolen Benchmark: FAHBench - GPU



Danke, muss bis Montag noch ausharren, dann mal sehen was ist, auf jeden Fall sehe ich schon deutlich schlechter mit dem linken Auge.
Montag stehen dann größere Tests an. Da ist es leider immer so überfüllt und es ist schwer da dran zu kommen.
Normalerweise wollte das Krankenhaus mir ein Termin Ende März geben, nur auf Druck vom Augenarzt wurde ich Montag mit eingeschoben.
Schauen wir mal, hab das ja schon mal hinter mir gehabt vor paar Monaten. Muss dann wahrscheinlich wieder 5 Monate Medikamente nehmen, bis das irgendwann dann weg geht.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

@Duvar

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Illithide (14. Februar 2019)

Anbei meine ersten FireStrike-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen 19.2.2: 

Einstellungen sind 1972Hz@1,1V und HBM@1,2GHz. Alles mit Standardlüfter. StandardVoltage liegt bei meinem Modell bei leider etwas mäßigen 1073mV.  Jetzt bin ich auch auf WaKü und die Blocks gespannt. 

@Duvar: auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Februar 2019)

@Topic


Radeon VII 1851 MHZ GPU / 1100 MHZ HBM / 1 Volt
Superposition--------------------- 4K Optimizd ------------- 7982 Punkte ------------------- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 271W
Shadow of the Tomb Raider ---- 1440p, Max. Details ---- 81 FPS beim Benchmark ----- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 284W

2080 TI 1845 MHZ GPU / 1850 MHZ GDDR6 / 0,85 Volt
Superposition--------------------- 4K Optimizd ------------- 11934 Punkte ----------------- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 287W
Shadow of the Tomb Raider ---- 1440p, Max. Details ---- 109 FPS beim Benchmark --- Gesamtsystem Verbrauch 298W


So sieht es aktuell aus.
Was ich mir noch ansehen werde sind die FrameTimes der Karten, da habe ich schon meine "Problem" Games die so wie ich hoffe auf der AMD Karte besser laufen. Ansonsten ist die Radeon VII genau da wo sie auch hingehört.
Sobald dann mal Kühler da sind, geht es dann richtig los, denn Potential hat die Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

So meine Veganen Freunde.
Vergleich V10 vs. VII mit identischer Kühlung bei selber Leistungsaufnahme. OC vs. OC. Gamebenches fehlen noch aktuell, kommt aber auch demnächst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725317


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So meine Veganen Freunde.
> Vergleich V10 vs. VII mit identischer Kühlung bei selber Leistungsaufnahme. OC vs. OC. Gamebenches fehlen noch aktuell, kommt aber auch demnächst.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725317



Settings VII und 64 sind vertauscht!
Bitte korrigieren.

Junction 90°C haste ja gut getroffen. Macht Das Dein Lüfter jetzt nach Kurve automatisch ?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Settings VII und 64 sind vertauscht!
> Bitte korrigieren.
> 
> Junction 90°C haste ja gut getroffen. Macht Das Dein Lüfter jetzt nach Kurve automatisch ?



95 Grad habe ich nach dem Burn. Lüfter immer Max, mein Setting ist so ausgelegt das Max. Leise ist.
PL habe ich aber begrenzt.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Wieviel Umdrehungen machen die Lüfter dann i.M. ?
Welche Lüfter hast Du momentan drauf ?

Danke!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wieviel Umdrehungen machen die Lüfter dann ?



1430 Umdrehungen
Noctua F12


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2019)

Ob die Preise der Radeon VII in einem bis einem anderthalben Jahr um 50 Prozent fallen wie bei der Vega?


----------



## spl1ce (14. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ob die Preise der Radeon VII in einem bis einem anderthalben Jahr um 50 Prozent fallen wie bei der Vega?



Wie bei so ziemlich jeder Hardware nach dieser Zeit auf dem Markt? Gut möglich...


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Das ist kaum zu erwarten, ist ja schliesslich ne MI 50 - XYZ . 
(kein Massenprodukt ala Vega)

50% sind total unrealistisch.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2019)

Was ist mit gauss und seinem Mod? Man liest ja nix mehr von ihm, nicht das er die Karte geschrottet hat...


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist mit gauss und seinem Mod? Man liest ja nix mehr von ihm, nicht das er die Karte geschrottet hat...



Ihm fehlt das Adapterkabel für die Lüfter.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist kaum zu erwarten, ist ja schliesslich ne MI 50 - XYZ .
> (kein Massenprodukt ala Vega)
> 
> 50% sind total unrealistisch.



Das hat man Anfangs bei der Vega auch behauptet bzw. theoretisiert. Was da an Märchen geschaffen wurde um die hohen Preise zu erklären, ging auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihm fehlt das Adapterkabel für die Lüfter.



Ans Mainboard anklemmen und die Lüfter auf 100% stellen....wer braucht schon Adapter?


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das hat man Anfangs bei der Vega auch behauptet bzw. theoretisiert. Was da an Märchen geschaffen wurde um die hohen Preise zu erklären, ging auf keine Kuhhaut.



Du erzählst einen ganzen Haufen "Wünsch Dir Was" wenn der Tag lang ist. Das erzeugt nur sinnlose Erwartungen bei den Lesern.
Vega kann jetzt preiswerter sein, weil die HBM-Produktion besser läuft als 2017 und die Investkosten ab Stckzahl X reingeholt sind.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UHD maxed
max. Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem: 410 W primärseitig

Ich glaub, die Karte darf doch bleiben


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du erzählst einen ganzen Haufen "Wünsch Dir Was" wenn der Tag lang ist. Das erzeugt nur sinnlose Erwartungen bei den Lesern.
> Vega kann jetzt preiswerter sein, weil die HBM-Produktion besser läuft als 2017 und die Investkosten ab Stckzahl X reingeholt sind.



Tja und du fabulierst einen Haufen wenn der Tag lang ist, was? Der Haufen war bei mir bloß 3 Sätze und der Tag ist noch lange nicht zu Ende. Also schnallt euch Warm an...


----------



## spl1ce (14. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Tja und du fabulierst einen Haufen wenn der Tag lang ist, was? Der Haufen war bei mir bloß 3 Sätze und der Tag ist noch lange nicht zu Ende. Also schnallt euch Warm an...



dann schreib da, wo es jemanden interessiert. facebook oder so...


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> dann schreib da, wo es jemanden interessiert. facebook oder so...



Du erzeugst damit sinnlose Erwartungen bei den Lesern. xD


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist mit gauss und seinem Mod? Man liest ja nix mehr von ihm, nicht das er die Karte geschrottet hat...



Mache zwei Tage Seven Pause. ^^ Mir fehlt ein scheiß Kabel...


----------



## Dudelll (14. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mache zwei Tage Seven Pause. ^^ Mir fehlt ein scheiß Kabeln...



Keine alten mehr rumliegen, kann man sich bei lüftern ja auch easy selber bauen ^^


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Keine alten mehr rumliegen, kann man sich bei lüftern ja auch easy selber bauen ^^



Ja, hätte heute was löten können in der Firma. Aber nach zwei Tagen Pause machts morgen wieder umso mehr Spaß.


----------



## steffen2891 (14. Februar 2019)

meine 1070 hat sich vorher auch ins jenseits befördert bin am überlegen ob ich direkt auf die 7 umsattel


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, hätte heute was löten können in der Firma. Aber nach zwei Tagen Pause machts morgen wieder umso mehr Spaß.


Du hast dich also fest entschieden deine zu behalten? Na dann wünsch ich dir, dass die hohe Junction am schlecht montierten Kühler lag 

Ich setzte meine Spielchen am Sonntag fort. Die XFX wurde heute versandt, schaumermal, ob die niedrigere Stock-Spannung hat. 

Was ist nochmal der bessere Luftkühler dafür? der normale Morpheus II oder der für Vega? Und passen da ganz normale Y-Kabel für 4-Pin-PWM-Lüfter?

Edit: kann bitte jemand nachmessen, wie groß die gemeinsame Fläche von Vega-Chip+HBM2 ist? Ich würd gern den Graphit-Pad ausprobieren, aber ich weiss nicht, welchen ich nehmen soll, 4x4 oder den 3x3 (die 10€ sind natürlich ausschlaggebend bei dem Preis, was ich bis jetzt für 2 RVII gezahlt hab )


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Du hast dich also fest entschieden deine zu behalten? Na dann wünsch ich dir, dass die hohe Junction am schlecht montierten Kühler lag
> 
> Ich setzte meine Spielchen am Sonntag fort. Die XFX wurde heute versandt, schaumermal, ob die niedrigere Stock-Spannung hat.
> 
> Was ist nochmal der bessere Luftkühler dafür? der normale Morpheus II oder der für Vega? Und passen da ganz normale Y-Kabel für 4-Pin-PWM-Lüfter?



Wenn du kriegst nimm die Vegavariante. Im Grunde aber unterscheiden sich beide kaum voneinander.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Du brauchst erstmal den Adapter von Klein auf Groß und zusätzlich das Y-Kabel.
Deswegen hatte ja auch schon Einer gesagt, mit nur großem Y-Kabel ans Motherboard als Übergangslösung.
(klein/Groß sind die Stecker)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2019)

Nice, beim Luxx hat man direkt was gebastelt.
Radeon VII im OC-Test: Mit neuem Treiber bei ueber 2 GHz - Hardwareluxx

Das sieht doch ordentlich aus.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. Februar 2019)

@RX480: Oh, Adapter Klein auf Groß, hast du Link drauf? Y-Kabel und Lüfter hab ich genug , aber ich befürchte, ich hatte so nen Adapter mit einem der GraKa-Kühler aber irgendwann doch weggeschmissen  

Am MB wäre zwar ne Übergangslösung, aber mit meinem muss ich jedesmal ins BIOS, das macht kein Spaß etwas mal schnell zu verändern ... bzw, ich habe glaub ich noch eine primitive analoge Slot-Steuerung. Wann ungefähr kommt der erste WaKü-Kühler? Optisch mag ich zwar Watercool, aber jetzt wäre es mir egal.


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

btw. 
Aerotracks vom Luxx hat mal seine Werte notiert. - als Orientierung (noch mit Org.Lüfter)
Die Temp. macht wirklich die Musik.


----------



## spl1ce (15. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wann ungefähr kommt der erste WaKü-Kühler? Optisch mag ich zwar Watercool, aber jetzt wäre es mir egal.



In den meisten Foren ist die Rede von Ende März, Anfang April. Das ist noch eeeewig :O


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi Wann gehts bei dir an den Lüfter-Mod? Denke mal du wartest auf nen FC WaKü-Block? Ich überlege auch...will aber wenn nur einen kleinen Kreislauf nur für die Graka. Die CPU läuft erstmal mit dem Noctua ohne große Probleme, mit Wakü hau ich da nur mehr Takt drauf und die arme Steckdose..für nix und wieder nix 

Bin mit meinem Setting eig ganz zufrieden. Im Schnitt 1870MHz und 1250 aufn HBM, dennoch, mit gescheitem Kühler gehen auch 1970-2000 für 24/7 und dann sind wir in Bereichen in denen die VII fast überall schneller ist als die RTX, das bockt. Aber ich warte auf unsere Pioniere und stelle mich hinten an


----------



## Benji21 (15. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Gurdi Wann gehts bei dir an den Lüfter-Mod? Denke mal du wartest auf nen FC WaKü-Block? Ich überlege auch...will aber wenn nur einen kleinen Kreislauf nur für die Graka. Die CPU läuft erstmal mit dem Noctua ohne große Probleme, mit Wakü hau ich da nur mehr Takt drauf und die arme Steckdose..für nix und wieder nix
> 
> Bin mit meinem Setting eig ganz zufrieden. Im Schnitt 1870MHz und 1250 aufn HBM, dennoch, mit gescheitem Kühler gehen auch 1970-2000 für 24/7 und dann sind wir in Bereichen in denen die VII fast überall schneller ist als die RTX, das bockt. Aber ich warte auf unsere Pioniere und stelle mich hinten an



Dann mach ekwb & Co. Beine!  Ich hoffe ich habe bis dahin den Halter für meinen zweiten Radiator damit die Temperatur garantiert unten bleibt... wobei sie das vermutlich auch bei nur einem 480er Monsta tun würde.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Dann mach ekwb & Co. Beine!  Ich hoffe ich habe bis dahin den Halter für meinen zweiten Radiator damit die Temperatur garantiert unten bleibt... wobei sie das vermutlich auch bei nur einem 480er Monsta tun würde.



Du, ich nehme auch nen geilen LuKü, brauche das leichte Rauschen gar. wenn das weg wäre..dann würde ich mir ja fast schon Sorgen machen 

Der Morpheus...wäre ne Option..allerdings hab ich mir ein paar Videos angeschaut und die Kontruktion wird eigentlich nur in Chip-Nähe angebracht..mit Lüfter und Co. noch drauf und das biegt sich schon ein bissl. Gewicht ist da nicht so gut verteilt. Keine Ahnung, ob das auf lange Sicht so gut ist 

Ich denke aber, wenn wirklich keine Customs kommen, dass die Hersteller manuelle Kits anbieten werden. Bedarf ist defintiv da. Sapphire ist z.B, auch nicht so pingelich. Wenn man nen Custom installiert und das ordentlich macht und die Graka futsch geht sind die meist sehr kulant, hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Du, ich nehme auch nen geilen LuKü, brauche das leichte Rauschen gar. wenn das weg wäre..dann würde ich mir ja fast schon Sorgen machen



Jo,
bei Zwischengas muss man den V8 hören. (fällt immer in Sup so richtig auf, wenns mal zur Sache geht, liegt aber auch an der schrittweisen Lüftersteuerung.
Könnten gerne ein paar Zwischenpunkte mehr sein. Da muss AMD noch nachbessern. In ODT kann man bei Vega, glaube ich, noch Steps einfügen. ) 

btw.
Gurdi hat doch schon den Morpheus drauf. Durch die Backplate bleibts stabil.

btw.
Hat eigentlich Einer die XFX ? (immer noch verfügbar bei MF)
Wie schauts Da mit dem Gamebundle aus?
Kann man notfalls direkt beim AMD-Support die Codes bekommen ?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

@RX480 Ich hab ja da schon ein wenig erfahrung. Gibt bei MF ein Formular mit dem du den Code unter Angabe der rechnungsnummer, usw. dann zugeschickt bekommst.

Bei Cyberport warte ich nun noch. Saturn hat die Codes nach ung. 3 Wochen versendet und Notebooksbilliger erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist und auch mit Formular.


----------



## BladeTNT (15. Februar 2019)

Hat Jemand schon das neue Metro angezockt mit der Seven?
Fahre nacher mal los zum MM, laut PGH Video scheint die gut auf Extreme Einstellungen zu laufen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hat Jemand schon das neue Metro angezockt mit der Seven?
> Fahre nacher mal los zum MM, laut PGH Video scheint die gut auf Extreme Einstellungen zu laufen.



Schließe mich der Frage mal an. Würde das auch gerne mal auf Seven testen...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Februar 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hat Jemand schon das neue Metro angezockt mit der Seven?
> Fahre nacher mal los zum MM, laut PGH Video scheint die gut auf Extreme Einstellungen zu laufen.



kauf dir doch einfach nen key?


----------



## Illithide (15. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @RX480 Ich hab ja da schon ein wenig erfahrung. Gibt bei MF ein Formular mit dem du den Code unter Angabe der rechnungsnummer, usw. dann zugeschickt bekommst.
> 
> Bei Cyberport warte ich nun noch. Saturn hat die Codes nach ung. 3 Wochen versendet und Notebooksbilliger erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist und auch mit Formular.



Alternate hat mir einen über AMDrewards.com einzulösenden allgemeinen Code sofort nach Zahlungseingang für das XFX-Modell unkompliziert zugmailt. Von AMD gab`s allerdings noch keinen Code speziell für die einzelnen Spiele, auch nicht für RE2, das ja nun schon `ne Weile released ist.  Hat denn hier schon jemand die Freischaltung für RE2? Irgendeiner?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Freischaltung? Du nimmst den Code und aktivierst den über AMDREWARDS.com und ordenst dann deine 3 Prämien zu, also die 3 Spiele. Dann ab Release kannst du die Spiele über den Account aktivieren. Du musst dann z.b. bei DMC und RE2 dein Steam-Account angeben. Das Spiel wird dann hinzugefügt.

RE2 hab ich zu Release darüber schon durchgezockt


----------



## BladeTNT (15. Februar 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> kauf dir doch einfach nen key?



Mache ich sonst immer aber habe nur eine 8Mbit Dorf Leitung... und 20 stunden wieder zu laden ne danke..


----------



## Benji21 (15. Februar 2019)

RE2 hab ich, aber noch durch meine Vega 56 Pulse...  Die für die VII von Mindfactory hab ich auch schon, aktuell hole ich gerade die von CK für die zweite VII xD


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Bei Überschus verkaufen. Hab meine anderne Keys entweder verschenkt an Freunde oder für nen 30er Kurs abgesetzt 

Gib mal Bescheid wie es bei dir mit CK läuft. Hab bis dato nix gekriegt und auch kein Formular


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2019)

Ich wage mal ne Prognose was Zen 2 betrifft. Wenn man eine 7nm Radeon VII unter Luft auf 2GHz kriegt, dann wird ein 3000er Ryzen die 5GHz knacken. Die 25% mehr Transistor Power schlagen sogar bei so einem "trägen" Riesenchip voll durch.


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

Schön, das es mit der XFX auch funzt. Die Gigabyte ist inzwischen auch wieder lagernd.(im Gameprogramm)
Da kann AMD doch besser liefern als gedacht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

Illithide schrieb:


> Alternate hat mir einen über AMDrewards.com einzulösenden allgemeinen Code sofort nach Zahlungseingang für das XFX-Modell unkompliziert zugmailt. Von AMD gab`s allerdings noch keinen Code speziell für die einzelnen Spiele, auch nicht für RE2, das ja nun schon `ne Weile released ist.  Hat denn hier schon jemand die Freischaltung für RE2? Irgendeiner?



Die 14 Tage Wiederruf müssen erst verstreichen, dann werden die Codes verschickt.
Du musst noch warten, ich hab auch noch keine.



RX480 schrieb:


> Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> btw.
> Aerotracks vom Luxx hat mal seine Werte notiert. - als Orientierung (noch mit Org.Lüfter)
> Die Temp. macht wirklich die Musik.



Die Tabelle zeigt gut was ich im OC Thread meinte. Takt ist hier nicht gleich Takt. Mein FS Extrem ist bei 1965 höher als seiner bei 2050.

@Shadow: Der Morpheus rockt auf der Karte. Ne WaKü wäre aber sicher nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Tabelle zeigt gut was ich im OC Thread meinte. Takt ist hier nicht gleich Takt. Mein FS Extrem ist bei 1965 höher als seiner bei 2050.



Er hat wohl nur nen Spitzentakt, während Du net mehr einbrichst, dank  Junction<90°C.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi Welche Lüfter hast du denn draufgeschnallt...hab da an 2x [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006I6HMXI/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_J5PzCb7BB64Y0[/FONT] gedacht.

Da bin ich mit dem Morpheus bei knapp 110 Euro noch, aber scheint ja zu lohnen. Die beigelegte WLP ist wahrscheinlich schrott..frage nur Grizzly oder NH2 mhm..
[/FONT]


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Februar 2019)

Nachdem meine bessere Hälfte meinte ich darf die Radeon VII nur verwenden wenn sie nicht müde ist (Zitat, was soll das laute rote Scheißteil im Rechner?), habe ich mir was einfallen lassen.
Muss nur noch testen ob die Temperatur passt, Ergebnisse kommen später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "rote Scheißteil" sollte natürlich liebevoll gemeint sein


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

Das sieht interessant aus. Bin gespannt.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Gurdi Welche Lüfter hast du denn draufgeschnallt...hab da an 2x [FONT="][URL="https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006I6HMXI/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_J5PzCb7BB64Y0"][FONT="]https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006I6HMXI/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_J5PzCb7BB64Y0[/FONT][/URL] gedacht.
> 
> Da bin ich mit dem Morpheus bei knapp 110 Euro noch, aber scheint ja zu lohnen. Die beigelegte WLP ist wahrscheinlich schrott..frage nur Grizzly oder NH2 mhm..
> [/FONT]



Nix von beidem: Mastergel Maker ist die erste Wahl für high Temp.

Wenn du das Maximum haben willst NF A12x25. Ich verwende F12. 1400 Umdrehungen sollten es schon sein, du musst die Baseplate ja mit kühlen.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Februar 2019)

Sag mal Gurdi hast du den "normalen" Morpheus oder den Morpheus Vega?


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

Normalen. Krieg evtl. die  Vegavariante zum testen, mal schaun.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Danke Gurdi und GoGo Ralle! Sieht interessant aus. Der Accelero ist ein Monster..wie hast du den da drauf bekommen? xD


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Februar 2019)

Der Accelero passt nicht.
Das ist nur die Lüfterkonstruktion vom Accelero, der Kühler ist der Original von AMD.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Ahhhh!!! Ich verstehe! Trotzdem, hoffe auf geile Temps. Falls ja, mach ich das vlt auch. Also wenn du sagst du kommst direkt auf 20° weniger, dann ist der Accelero bestellt  schade um den Rest...auf Bohren hab ich keine Lust, daher entweder so, wenns flutscht, oder halt den Morpheus.

Morpheus Vega + 2xA12x25 + CM Maker + PWM adapter..da bin ich auch wieder bei 150 Eus xD Kühlleistung wäre aber wohl Spitze


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ahhhh!!! Ich verstehe! Trotzdem, hoffe auf geile Temps. Falls ja, mach ich das vlt auch. Also wenn du sagst du kommst direkt auf 20° weniger, dann ist der Accelero bestellt  schade um den Rest...auf Bohren hab ich keine Lust, daher entweder so, wenns flutscht, oder halt den Morpheus.
> 
> Morpheus Vega + 2xA12x25 + CM Maker + PWM adapter..da bin ich auch wieder bei 150 Eus xD Kühlleistung wäre aber wohl Spitze



Ja die NF A 12 sind schon fies teuer. Schau doch mal nach nem Morpheus gebraucht, da verschleißt ja nichts.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Accelero passt nicht.
> Das ist nur die Lüfterkonstruktion vom Accelero, der Kühler ist der Original von AMD.



Wie hast du das Gestell am Kühler befestigt?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die NF A 12 sind schon fies teuer. Schau doch mal nach nem Morpheus gebraucht, da verschleißt ja nichts.



Achso, muss man bei dem Morpheus 2 nun eigentlich Bohren, oder passt der auch so? Also, ohne Bohren wäre schon gut xD bin was Hard-Mods angeht vorsichtig. Der für Vega ist ja erst im März wieder lieferbar  gebraucht ist vlt ne gute Idee!! da schau ich mal!


----------



## Benji21 (15. Februar 2019)

Hört auf mir das Gebastel schmackhaft zu machen, ich will stark bleiben bis die Wasserkühler da sind! 

Edit: ach egal, ich schaue nachher mal in meine Grabbelkiste, da sollten noch zwei Akasa Apache 140 PWM rumfliegen. Dann hole ich mir noch zwei 140 auf 120 Fan Adapter, ein bisschen Tüddelband und dann wird mal geguckt was damit so geht.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2019)

Die Treiber API sagt immer noch nichts, oder? Der Afterburner "verhungert" und kriegt keine Daten.


----------



## Duvar (15. Februar 2019)

Hast du schon umbauen können?


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hast du schon umbauen können?



Siehe hier.

Edit: Werde jetzt mal Metro Exitus testen...


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Gestell am Kühler befestigt?



Mit 2 Kabelbindern (sind schwarz und deshalb schwer zu sehen.
Habe jetzt mal etwas herumprobiert und gegen die Original Konstruktion ein guter Schritt nach vorn. Nicht nur leiser sondern auch 15° bei der Junction Temp besser.


----------



## Duvar (15. Februar 2019)

Man Leute einfach 4x Hubba Bubba an die Ecken und schon hält das Ding^^
Gibt es Hubba Bubba eigentlich noch


----------



## Benji21 (15. Februar 2019)

Mal rein informativ: sieht das bei euch auch so aus (Beispiel: Firestrike)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man Leute einfach 4x Hubba Bubba an die Ecken und schon hält das Ding^^
> Gibt es Hubba Bubba eigentlich noch


Jo gibt's noch[emoji6][emoji106] meine Kids lieben es [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Februar 2019)

Metro Exodus knallt ganz schön rein, gut schaut auch schön aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1850 GPU / 1200 HBM / 0,980 Volt / 281W gesamtes System


----------



## Illithide (15. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 14 Tage Wiederruf müssen erst verstreichen, dann werden die Codes verschickt.
> Du musst noch warten, ich hab auch noch keine.



Das ergäbe Sinn...


@Shadow:
Wieviele Lose in der Chiplotterie hast Du eigentlich gezogen? Drei? Vier? Oder mehr?  So etwas wird ja irgendwann auch ein echtes Zwischenfinanzierungsproblem...

Zu MetroExodus: War die Serie schon immer so nV-lastig? Ist mir gar nicht so in Erinnerung.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

Illithide schrieb:


> Das ergäbe Sinn...
> 
> 
> @Shadow:
> ...



Ja der Herstelle ist Nvidia biased.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Weihnachtsgeld ist noch frisch. Da kann man mal ein wenig umlagern für ein paar Wochen, ist net schlimm. Noch kam der Brief zur Geldwäsche net


----------



## Illithide (15. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja der Herstelle ist Nvidia biased.



Das hat mich zuletzt beim Hexer schon recht genervt. Na ja, auch ein armer russischer Entwickler muss halt seine Entwicklungskosten optimieren wie er kann. Spielbar scheint es ja zumindest ab Vega auch mit den roten Karten noch zu bleiben.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Februar 2019)

So, hab mal 4 Federringe unter die Schrauben am Kreuz gemacht, hat aber leider bei meiner gar nix gebracht. Gefühlt steigt die Temp jetzt zwar ein bissl langsamer, mit meinern Aktuellen Setting geht die junction trotzdem eventually auf 105 bei 60% fan. Schade eigentlich. Hatte hoffnung bei den vielen Berichten, dass es so viel gebracht hätte. Vlt hab ich auch was falsch gemacht 

Naja immerhin wurden bei 3dMark die Treiber validiert..bin im FS nun auf Platz3...aber nur weil die unfaire CPUs haben  Gemein. Ich mach morgen mal die anderen benches auch, mal gucken


----------



## BrandWolle (15. Februar 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Hört auf mir das Gebastel schmackhaft zu machen, ich will stark bleiben bis die Wasserkühler da sind!
> 
> Edit: ach egal, ich schaue nachher mal in meine Grabbelkiste, da sollten noch zwei Akasa Apache 140 PWM rumfliegen. Dann hole ich mir noch zwei 140 auf 120 Fan Adapter, ein bisschen Tüddelband und dann wird mal geguckt was damit so geht.



Gib dich der Macht des Modding hin😂


----------



## Downsampler (15. Februar 2019)

LoL! Was ist denn eine "unfaire" CPU? xD


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

Boh ey, ich hab heute das Grauen hinter mir....
urplötzlich kein Signal mehr nach nem Reboot. Alles mögliche untersucht, 64er rein, 56er rein alles kein Bild mehr.  Tausend Sachen probiert und gecheckt.

Am Ende als ich die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben habe hab ich einen Postscreen via HDMI Kabel bekommen. Nun läuft alles, auch alle 3 Karten funktionieren einwandfrei. Aber ich kriege kein Signal mehr ans Panel via Displayport. Irgendwer ne Idee?


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Boh ey, ich hab heute das Grauen hinter mir....
> urplötzlich kein Signal mehr nach nem Reboot. Alles mögliche untersucht, 64er rein, 56er rein alles kein Bild mehr.  Tausend Sachen probiert und gecheckt.
> 
> Am Ende als ich die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben habe hab ich einen Postscreen via HDMI Kabel bekommen. Nun läuft alles, auch alle 3 Karten funktionieren einwandfrei. Aber ich kriege kein Signal mehr ans Panel via Displayport. Irgendwer ne Idee?



Kabel defekt oder der Displayport am Monitor hat einen weg?  

P.S. schon 100 Seiten, Respekt. ich will Benches unter Wakü sehen Leute ^^


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

Jo,
habe mit demselben Moni auch schon einige DP-Kabel verheizt. Zum Glück wars aber immer nur das Kabel.
Manchmal muss man dann auch die Ports wechseln. Bei dem Rechts aussen passt der Stecker meistens am Besten.(meine Primäre)
Merkwürdigerweise kann ich auch net alle 2x 3 DP-Ports nutzen. Bei der Anderen nehme ich den in der Mitte.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

Ich raste gleich aus hier..... Hab mal im Netz nach Displayport kein Signal  gesucht.
Auf Chip stand Monitor 1min vom Netz nehmen. Jetzt läuft wieder alles 

ICH HAB HIER HIMMEL UND HÖLLE IN BEWEGUNG GESETZT!!!! 
Monitor vom Strom trennen...really. Ich werd noch bescheuert hier ehrlich

Zwei Rechner liegen hier Verstreut, 3 Graka, tausend Schrauben und Kabel ich muss jetzt auf Nachtschicht und dann war es sowas. Unglaublich.


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Info!
Auf so einen Mist kommt man wirklich net.
Da macht man in der Not 3x DDU und PiPaPo. Und freut sich, das wenigstens der HDMi funzt.
Habe am Ende trotzdem ein neues Kabel genommen. Und immer Eins in Reserve + nen 2. Moni.

edit:
Evtl. ne Schutzfunktion gegen Überspannungen  ?!
Würde den Reset beim Ausschalten erklären.
Zumindestens kann man sicher sein, das der teure Moni net kaputtgeht.
1x DP ist auch arg wenig.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Auf so einen Mist kommt man wirklich net.
> Da macht man in der Not 3x DDU und PiPaPo. Und freut sich, das wenigstens der HDMi funzt.
> Habe am Ende trotzdem ein neues Kabel genommen. Und immer Eins in Reserve + nen 2. Moni.



Naja wieder einmal etwas schlauer und einige Stunden ärmer....


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. Februar 2019)

Oh, dann muss ich das auch probieren, mein Monitor hat DP und mDP und an dem "großen" DP kam letzte Woche plötzlich auch kein Signal an, ich habe sogar ein neues Kabel bestellt. Aber auch erst so ein Schreck bekommen,


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi
Dein RE2-Problem könnte am virtuellen Speicher liegen. 16GB Ram sind evtl.auch keine gute Kombi mit der R7.
Dito für Game XYZ. (war hier mit Division)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich raste gleich aus hier..... Hab mal im Netz nach Displayport kein Signal  gesucht.
> Auf Chip stand Monitor 1min vom Netz nehmen. Jetzt läuft wieder alles
> 
> ICH HAB HIER HIMMEL UND HÖLLE IN BEWEGUNG GESETZT!!!!
> ...



schaisze.


aber leider geil. 


(ich fühle mit dir, ganz ehrlich! aber wie schon "gesagt"... leider (auch)... )


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja der Herstelle ist Nvidia biased.



Natürlich, auf dein Urteil ist verlass.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Natürlich, auf dein Urteil ist verlass.



Die Entwickler arbeiten schon lange mit Nvidia zusammen. Das war eigentlich auch nicht negativ gemeint. Mit dir darüber jedoch zu debattieren ist Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Entwickler arbeiten schon lange mit Nvidia zusammen. Das war eigentlich auch nicht negativ gemeint. Mit dir darüber jedoch zu debattieren ist Zeitverschwendung.



Weil sie mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten, sind sie also "Nvidia-Biased".
Selbstverständlich habe ich so etwas zu den von AMD gesponserten Titeln wie die drei beim Spielepaket beiligenden von dir noch nie gelesen.
AMD schneidet in dem Spiel leistungstechnisch gut ab, ich kann da keinen Nvidia Bias erkennen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Weil sie mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten, sind sie also "Nvidia-Biased".
> Selbstverständlich habe ich so etwas zu den von AMD gesponserten Titeln wie die drei beim Spielepaket beiligenden von dir noch nie gelesen.
> AMD schneidet in dem Spiel leistungstechnisch gut ab, ich kann da keinen Nvidia Bias erkennen.



Hairworks, PhysX, RTX, DLSS. Nix erkannt?


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

DIe meisten Spiele nutzen einfach die große stärke der Architektur nicht: Async Compute.

Man muss ja AMD net mögen, Nvidia auch net, aber man sollte schon realistisch bleiben. AMDs Architektur ist halt verschieden, daher sind die beiden Hersteller nicht direkt miteinander vergleichbar.

Was mich immer wundert ist, dass auf XBOX und PS4 die GCN-Architektur ebenso verwendet wird. Eigentlich sollte man denken, dass jedes Cross-Plattform Spiel automatisch wesentlich besser auf AMDs Hardware laufen müsste und ich denke, dass wäre im Normalfall auch so...aber Nvidia hätte dann gewaltig das Nachsehen, das kann man natürlich nicht machen. Klingt wie Verschwörungstheorie, aber sonst fällt mir halt kein logischer Grund ein.


----------



## takan (16. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> DIe meisten Spiele nutzen einfach die große stärke der Architektur nicht: Async Compute.
> 
> Man muss ja AMD net mögen, Nvidia auch net, aber man sollte schon realistisch bleiben. AMDs Architektur ist halt verschieden, daher sind die beiden Hersteller nicht direkt miteinander vergleichbar.
> 
> Was mich immer wundert ist, dass auf XBOX und PS4 die GCN-Architektur ebenso verwendet wird. Eigentlich sollte man denken, dass jedes Cross-Plattform Spiel automatisch wesentlich besser auf AMDs Hardware laufen müsste und ich denke, dass wäre im Normalfall auch so...aber Nvidia hätte dann gewaltig das Nachsehen, das kann man natürlich nicht machen. Klingt wie Verschwörungstheorie, aber sonst fällt mir halt kein logischer Grund ein.



software, du hast bei einer konsole nicht den ganzen legacy krams etc. und co.
und es wird ja auch behauptet, dass nvidia nicht das berechnet was amd berechnet. aus int16 oder fp16 werden zwei kleinere operationen etc. glaube bei tomb raider ist irgendjemanden aufgefallen, das das amd bild besser aussieht und hat dann die nvidia angepasst und daraufhin war der nvidia vorsprung von nichten.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> software, du hast bei einer konsole nicht den ganzen legacy krams etc. und co.
> und es wird ja auch behauptet, dass nvidia nicht das berechnet was amd berechnet. aus int16 oder fp16 werden zwei kleinere operationen etc. glaube bei tomb raider ist irgendjemanden aufgefallen, das das amd bild besser aussieht und hat dann die nvidia angepasst und daraufhin war der nvidia vorsprung von nichten.



MHm, jetzt wo du es sagst...hatte ich bei TR auch das Gefühl beim Wechsel von RTX zu Vega. Also ist nach wie vor auch noch einiges an Trickserei mit im Spiel 

Achso, falls auch noch jemand FPS Probleme in RE2 hat mit Vega Karten, einfach Volumetrische Lichter auf Medium oder Low stellen. Nur von High auf Medium hat mir 20 FPS gebracht und keinen wesentlichen visuellen Nachteil. Vega kann echt nicht gut mit der Lichtberechnung, wurde ja auch schon tw. erwähnt. Nun in RE2 IMMER über 50FPS, meistens 60 in UHD, ansonsten max. Details. 

PS: Der neue Inhalt von RE2 ist saugeil, aber ziemlich hart. SO mag ichs, aber damit gerechnet habe ich net und hart auch nur wenn man durchrushen will wie bekloppt


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Februar 2019)

Wenns so wäre, Müssten die 3d Mark Bilder, oder superp. Bilder auch unterschiedlich sein. Vielleicht kann das mal jemand testen, der beide Karten hat, VII und 2080(ti).

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Synthetische Benchmarks kann man mit Spielen eigentlich nicht vergleichen. Da kommt es auch stark auf die API an. 3dMark z.B. in FireStrike ist Vega vorn und in TmeSpy ist es genau andersherum. FS ist DX11, TS ist DX12. Eigentlich schade das es keinen Vulcan Bench gibt.

EDIT: NVM, es gibt den GFXBench mit DX11, 12 und Vulcan. Damn. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich das mitgebencht als ich noch die RTX2080 hatte ._.


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

@gaussmath
Bei Games auch mal Chill ausprobieren. Das entlastet erheblich bei den Temps.
Der Kühler kann zw.durch mal wieder runter und kann den nächsten Spike dann besser ab.
Sieht bei dem Kollegen so aus, als ob Chill den Verbrauch sehr dynamisch verwaltet.
Bei Aktion ist eigentlich immer schnell genug W+Mhz da.

Dazu noch ein sinnvolles Fps-Limit und der Org.Kühler ist mit UV für Einige erträglich.
(ala Shadow: Würde ein paar MHz opfern und Lüfter dafür moderat und mehr HBM-Takt testen)


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Naja, wenn ich mit meinen UV Setting: ~1770MHz bei 940mV und 1.22GHz HBM laufe, dann kann ich den Lüfter unter 40% halten, permanent. Junction geht zwar auch auf 100 nach einer Weile, aber das ist ja net schlimm  aber ich will mehr Performance! Bei Dragon Quest 11 ist das genau der Brechpunkt zwischen 38-40 FPS und es MUSS über 40 bleiben wegen Freesync.

Aktuell mit 60% Fan ist es auch net schlimm. Zocke eh immer mit Headset. Allerdings wenn ich kann, quetsche jedes Bisschen raus. Takt/HBM/Spanung und Temp soll alles so gut wie möglich sein


----------



## BladeTNT (16. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mit meinen UV Setting: ~1770MHz bei 940mV und 1.22GHz HBM laufe, dann kann ich den Lüfter unter 40% halten, permanent. Junction geht zwar auch auf 100 nach einer Weile, aber das ist ja net schlimm  aber ich will mehr Performance! Bei Dragon Quest 11 ist das genau der Brechpunkt zwischen 38-40 FPS und es MUSS über 40 bleiben wegen Freesync.
> 
> Aktuell mit 60% Fan ist es auch net schlimm. Zocke eh immer mit Headset. Allerdings wenn ich kann, quetsche jedes Bisschen raus. Takt/HBM/Spanung und Temp soll alles so gut wie möglich sein



940? Nicht schlecht, ich habe 995 bei 1.2HBM, bei 985mV kann schonmal ein Absturz kommen im Spiel.  Nur FreeSync packt nicht richtig.   z.B 84 FPS = 115/60/144 HZ?! schwankt voll rum, seltsam.

Habe jetzt endlich Metro Exodus fertig geladen, die Seven macht sich ganz gut aber im aussenbereich kann es schonmal unter 40/50Fps werden auf "Extrem"  Settings, im innenbereich so 60/80.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Ja, musste leider von 1250HBM etwas runtergehen. War zwar Bench und Stress-test stable aber RE2 hat es dann rausgehauen  Naja 1220 ist auch ok!

Schätze, dass ich wirklich ein PRachtexemplar erhalten habe. Mal schauen wie sich die Karte mit meinem Max OC schlägt in allen Benches und ob ich den Tomb Raider Bench damit überhaupt durchbekomme


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Februar 2019)

Bitte nicht schon wieder irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien.
Das Bild ist bei AMD etwas anders, da die im Treiber bei den Farbeinstellungen etwas wärmer eingestellt haben. Das kann dann den Anschein erwecken dass das Bild "besser" aussieht. Ich habe sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia Karten und kann da beim besten willen keinen Unterschied feststellen, ich sehe aber auch nicht mit der Lupe hin. Was ich sagen kann nach paar Stunden Metro Exodus, DLSS von Nvidia kann man in die Tonne treten. Das Bild wirkt dann einfach zu verwaschen.


----------



## BladeTNT (16. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien.
> Das Bild ist bei AMD etwas anders, da die im Treiber bei den Farbeinstellungen etwas wärmer eingestellt haben. Das kann dann den Anschein erwecken dass das Bild "besser" aussieht. Ich habe sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia Karten und kann da beim besten willen keinen Unterschied feststellen, ich sehe aber auch nicht mit der Lupe hin. Was ich sagen kann nach paar Stunden Metro Exodus, DLSS von Nvidia kann man in die Tonne treten. Das Bild wirkt dann einfach zu verwaschen.



Ich glaube in einem TestVideo gesehen zu haben das liegt am "DLSS" das das schon verwaschen aussieht? Aber könnt mich gerne korrigieren. Shader Rate (Super-Sampling) höher einstellen sieht zwar schärfer aus aber frisst ordentlich Leistung


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> DIe meisten Spiele nutzen einfach die große stärke der Architektur nicht: Async Compute.



+FP16+FS2+ShaderInsintrincs+LowLevel 
Über Haare und Schatten als alternative Renderpfade wollen wir gar net reden.(Purehair in RoTR sieht gut aus)
Momentan kann man wohl auch nur bei W2 die Lichtgeschichte mit Defered ON/OFF direkt einstellen.
(W2 läuft auf der Konsole übrigens mit DX12 sehr gut)

Ich würde mir einfach einige Games net antun. F2P dürfte für einen R7-Käufer ja auch net so wichtig sein.

btw.
Nach meinem subj. Empfinden sollte man net nur beim Spielekauf, sondern auch bei der Hardware aufpassen.
Weiss net ob GB auch bei NV-Grakas so eine durchwachsene Quali hat wie bei Vega. R7 dürfte die Ref. sein = keine Probs.
Und Asus macht prinzipiell bei Vega totalen Mist bei den Spawas. Kann man net empfehlen.
(weiss net, ob Das Zufall ist oder Methode)


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Asus ist Top-Dog bei NV-Karten, aber bei Vegas...naja xD Gigabyte ist auch nicht schlecht bei NV, aber grottig bei Vega. 

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe dann Sapphire oder XFX bei AMD-Karten. Alle anderen haben mein Vertrauen verloren 

Die sind halt ein wenig Cheap: "Och, wir haben ja schon ein Kühlerkonzept für die NV-Karten. PAsst das auch auf Vega? ACH! EGAL! Drauf damit! wird schon passen  !" Die Kühlsysteme ansich sind schon gut, aber auf Vega mehr NV-GhettoMods.

WOW! Gerade gesehen..da ist ne VII auf Platz 2 der TimeSpy Extreme Hall of Fame: 3DMark Time Spy Extreme Hall Of Fame

Damn...will auch! BIn hyped! Sein Graphics Score hab ich in FS um 10% geschlagen. Muss testen!


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

Kannst Du mal wg. RE2 Deinen virtuellen Speicher vergrößeren ? (evtl. funzt dann wieder mehr HBM-Takt)
Motkachler im Luxx hat trotz 64GB Ram damit gute Erfahrungen in Division.(10GB ausgelagert vom Game = Wozu?)
Und solange kein Lüftermod drauf ist bitte Chill in Games testen.

Habe soundso den Eindruck, das W10 build 1809 etwas aggressiver mit dem Speicher ist.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal wg. RE2 Deinen virtuellen Speicher vergrößeren ? (evtl. funzt dann wieder mehr HBM-Takt)
> Motkachler im Luxx hat trotz 64GB Ram damit gute Erfahrungen in Division.(10GB ausgelagert vom Game = Wozu?)
> 
> Habe soundso den Eindruck, das W10 build 1809 etwas aggressiver mit dem Speicher ist.



Hab ich tatsächlich schon getestet. Sehe aber keinen Performance-Sprung in RE2 und HBM war leider nicht nur in RE2 nicht 100% stable. Hatte auch ab und an leichtes Bildflackern, auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin ob das vom HBM kam. Seitdem ist es aber weg.

HBCC macht bei mir z.B. in DQ11 Probleme auf der VII. Keine Ahnung warum. Habe auf jeden Fall massive Framedrops, wahrscheinlich weil hauptsächlich ausgelagert wird...warum auch immer. Spiele auch ab und an noch ältere DX9 Titel und aus irgendeinem Grund lasten die die VII vollständig aus. GIbt also noch ein paar Bugs, auch wenn ich nicht sicher sein kann ob es nicht vlt Windows selbst ist.Die VII ist zu ähnlich der Vega64 als das solche Probleme auftreten sollten. Mit der 64er gab es 0 Probleme.

Naja, warten wir ein paar Wochen und schauen uns die Treiber dann an. Bin auch auf den One-Treiber gespannt, auch wenn ich kaum Vorteile fürs Gaming sehe xD


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

Logisch mit der Seven brauchts keinen HBCC.
Der virtuelle Speicher sollte ja net mehr Fps bringen, sondern Abstürze reduzieren.(die von blöder Speicherverwaltung W10 herrühren)

Falls Du einen CPU-Kühler rumliegen hast und Dir ein Kreuz basteln kannst ist Das anscheinend ein guter Zwischenstep
bis es die Waterblocks gibt. (siehe Link im UV-Thread)
Carbonfire von Overclock. net ist sehr zufrieden.

Zur Einstellung im Wattman:
"Take the min and max vertical white bars and put them together at the frequency you want, and look at what voltages worked for "
Hat aerotracks im Luxx so gemacht und bei O-net gepostet.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Hab ich, aber nee, dass ist mir zu viel gefummel. Ich warte geduldig auf den Morpheus. Muss mir aber noch deutlich überlegen, ob es mir den Aufpreis wert ist (knapp 150 mit Lüftern und WLP). Klar, ich kann dann knapp 15% mehr Leistung relativ leise fahren, jedoch steigt auch der Verbrauch im Vergleich zu meinem UV Setting um 100W auch wenn ich, ehrlicherweise sagen muss, dass mir der Verbrauch relativ ist  Auch darf ich nicht vergessen, dass alles was momentan schön fluffig und kühl und leise läuft..in ein paar Monaten mit bis zu +13° Raumtemperatur...mhm xD da könnte es schon anders aussehen. 

Komme an dem Morpheus nicht vorbei. Eigentlich schade, dass Arctic keinen Accelero macht für die VII. Das wäre auch cool. Da keine Customs besteht ja der Markt für solche Lösungen.

PS: WOW FarCry New Dawn scheint hervorragend auf Vega zu laufen. Mit einer OC VII kann man sogar zur 2080TI aufschließen und ggf. sogar überholen. Nice! Wären nur alle Spiele so optimiert


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> WOW! Gerade gesehen..da ist ne VII auf Platz 2 der TimeSpy Extreme Hall of Fame: 3DMark Time Spy Extreme Hall Of Fame
> Damn...will auch! BIn hyped! Sein Graphics Score hab ich in FS um 10% geschlagen. Muss testen!



Brauchst Dich aber nicht ärgern wenn Du da nicht rankommst 
Der Score ist mit CF erreicht. Keine Ahnung warum das nicht erkannt wird . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Oi! Ich denke die Karte ist einfach zu neu. Das erklärt aber alles  Danke für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

edit: deaktiviert = nicht erkannt.
Ok, jetzt habe ich Es verstanden.

aber 
Fürs Geld ner Ti sicher auch ne Variante, sofern man net jedes Game braucht.
(die Waterblocks fehlen halt, damit Sowas Sinn macht)


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Ja bei dem Ref Design ist an CF nicht zu denken, ausser man hat sehr viel Platz und mind. 4 Slots zwischen den beiden PCIE. Natürlich benötigt man dann auch sehr guten Airflow im Gehäuse. Dann geht das vlt.

Hab mir auch mal was überlegt. was wäre denn, wenn man einen massiven Kupfer-Kühlblock auf mehere VII schraubt, dann 4x140er Lüfter an der Seite und 3x140er an der Front. Reiner Gehäuse Airflow. Wäre mal interessiert, ob das die Karte odentlich kühlen würde und vlt die CPU gleich mit. Hab so einen Aufbau noch nie gesehen. Alle komponenten mit Passiv-Kühlung und aktiv nur durch Gehäuselüfter gekühlt. Mhm, wäre vlt interessant. Dann kann man auch den Luftstrom 100% kontrollieren und die Luft vlt so effizient abführen, dass die Kühlleistung gar besser ist. Müsste man mal testen


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

Für den Morpheus gibt es jetzt hübschere Lüfter!
(Tip von Ilcarus)
Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Luefter - 120mm

btw.
Cf wird nur noch bis 2x Grakas unterstützt.
Eigentlich würde ein Blowerdesign bei ausreichendem Abstand auf dem Board mit zusätzlichen Seitenlüftern reichen.
Verstehe soundso net, warum bei den fetten Grakas immer noch Slot 1+2 so nah beieinander liegen.
(bei mir Slot 1+4 mit 2x Front IN +2x Seite IN und AiO für die CPU= Innenlufttemps at the Best; ist net opt- für PCiE aber die Temps)
Im Alltag mit Fps-Limit+Chill dann siehe Anhang bzw. bei normalen Games deutlich niedriger.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

SO! Ich war sehr fleißig. Hab nun das absolute Maximum mit meiner Reference VII herausgeholt. Mehr geht nicht. Superposition und den TR Benchmark konnte ich nicht beenden, da beide sehr lange dauern aka keine Zeit zum abkühlen aka zu heiß aka fail. Mit nem Morpheus sollte das aber auch möglich sein UND noch mehr!

Timespy: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF - 10523 graphics score

Timespy Extreme: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF - 5122 graphics score

Firestrike: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF - 33060 graphics score..konnte mich noch ein bissl verbessern, aber net viel xD

Firestrike Extreme: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF - 16162 graphics score

Firestrike Ultra: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF - 8161 graphics score

Rein vom graphics score bin ich in allen auf Platz 1 momentan, es ist ja fast schade, dass ich "nur" einen i9-9900k habe und/oder "nur" Luftkühlung, aber ich hab alles rausgeholt was geht. Mehr geht beim besten willen net.

Clocks in allen Benches waren zw. 2100-2150MHz auf der GPU und 2175-2180MHz auf dem HBM bei 1.165V stabil. Naja, solange stabil bis die 100° und ganz besonders die 109° überschritten werden. Dann ist Ende xD

Ich denke aber, da 1.218V das Maximum ist, dass man die GPU auf jeden Fall noch über 2200MHz bringen kann. Da wird aber der Morpheus dann auch nicht mehr reichen. Am besten mit Fullcover Custom Loop oder halt für Extreme OCer mit LN. Wären dann aber auch nur noch knapp 5-6% mehr Performance mit 2.2GHz. Vlt wird es ja noch PowerMods geben und jemand haut die VII auf 2.5..möglich xD hoffe da kommt bald was, wäre megageil. Leider hab ich dafür nicht die Möglichkeiten 

Man, ich brauch den Morpheus  Wenn man bei dem II nicht bohren müsste, würde ich den direkt ordern.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2019)

Die Spannung kann man noch höher setzten ohne Probleme. Beeidruckende Werte.Gratz.
Die F12 habe ich auch.


----------



## hellm (16. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Spannung kann man noch höher setzten ohne Probleme. Beeidruckende Werte.Gratz.
> Die F12 habe ich auch.


jup, das geht. Was ich bisher zu overvoltage gebastelt hab findet ihr derweil auf OCN, in diesem Thread, Seiten 127/128:
Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 127 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Danke!

Ich hab zwar wohl ein Spitzensample erwischt, aber höher als 1.2 würde ich wohl so oder so nicht gehen und auch erst wenn ich entsprechende Kühlung habe.

Der Morpheus aufbau ist gar noch besser als ich dachte für mich, da durch die Position meiner Gehäuselüfter ich eine ganze Menge Luft über das Board bewegen kann und somit auch diese Teile sehr kühl bleiben werden. Hab nun den Kühler vorbestellt bei CaseKing. Hoffe er kommt pünktlich


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2019)

@hellm: Super Arbeit, wirklich top!


----------



## Benji21 (16. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> SO! Ich war sehr fleißig. Hab nun das absolute Maximum mit meiner Reference VII herausgeholt. Mehr geht nicht. Superposition und den TR Benchmark konnte ich nicht beenden, da beide sehr lange dauern aka keine Zeit zum abkühlen aka zu heiß aka fail. Mit nem Morpheus sollte das aber auch möglich sein UND noch mehr!
> 
> Timespy: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF - 10523 graphics score
> 
> ...



Geile Ergebnisse!

Da warte ich noch auf die Fullcover.  Habe aus purer Langeweile auch mal nach dem Morpheus geschaut, aber da ist der Markt ja quasi völlig abgegrast und bis der wieder lieferbar ist sollte evtl. ekwb schon aus dem Knick gekommen sein...  Könnte sein dass mit Fullcover mehr als 5-6% drin sind weil die Karten dann den Takt möglicherweise konstanter halten, da werden wir aber gucken müssen.

Was mich aktuell wurmt ist das Setting x mit 2000+ im 3DMurks ohne Probleme läuft, in Spiel y oder Bench z direkt abnippelt weil ich mit dem ollen Referenz Kühler die T-Junction nicht halten kann. xD


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen ein Vgl. DX11 vs. 12 mit Metro Exodus: (min fps = nice)
YouTube

edit:
Geile Ergebnisse bei Shadow, Glückwunsch zum GoldenSample!
Staune, das Du noch mal so bei TS zulegen konntest. Da wird jedes fps mit Vega hart erkämpft.


----------



## BladeTNT (16. Februar 2019)

Also bis jetzt macht sich die Seven echt gut bei Metro alles Max was geht


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen ein Vgl. DX11 vs. 12 mit Metro Exodus: (min fps = nice)
> YouTube
> 
> edit:
> ...



Danke, ja das war hart erkämpft indeed. Musste sogar teilweise weniger Voltage einstellen und gewisse Bildfehler hinnehmen und beten, dass es trotzdem durchläuft, weil ansonsten die Junction explodiert wäre. War ein drahtseilakt 

Hab auch erst mit 1300MHz probiert und mich 5 MHZ um 5 MHz heruntergearbeitet, mit 1280 ging es dann, auch mit Bildfehlern xD 1275 ist harmlos, aber die 5 MHz haben knapp 8 Punkte ausgemacht


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

Im 3dC hat gbm31 sich noch ne 2. Graka kommen lassen und durch die niedrigere Default-Spannung läuft Diese anscheinend auch besser.(kühler)
Da wird wohl nach Chipgüte nachgeregelt.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2019)

Crossfire...ich weiß nicht. AMD hat da vlt was, dann mit PCIe4.0 und ggf. Infinity Fabric, aber solange frametimes weiterhin Probleme machen ist CF einfach nix für mich. Ist eigentlich schade, dass es keine direkten Dual-GPU-Karten mehr gibt. Besonders halt direkt Infinity Fabric..mit einer Direktverbindung zwischen den GPUs und ggf ausgelagerten HBM auf ein seperates Package, also quasi 3x, GPU + GPU + HBM und alles mit 1 TB/s angebunden (unrealistisch, klar, aber wäre cool) und dann könnte man extreme Performance erreichen und Frametimes kaum schlechter, ggf. sogar besser, als mit Single GPU.

Warum das AMD und NVidia nicht machen, kann ich nicht verstehen. Dann wirds halt nen 4xSlot Kühler, 34CM lang, wen juckts, wenns besser läuft als 2xKarten pber PCIE CF/SLI, dann ist das doch trotzdem Bombe. ICh wundere mich schon seit der 295X warum da nix kommt. Gerade auch bei einem so efizienten Chip wie der VII...Optimiert auf unter 900mV pro karte, vlt 1600MHz selektierte Chips, da kommst du auch nur auf 350W max für ne Dual-GPU Karte. Da würde auch die RTX2080TI adios sagen.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Ne,
Er hat die Andere retouniert, weil die Chipgüte net so war.

Infinity Fabric gibt es doch bei den Workstations.
4x Grakas verlinkt mit ner extra Brücke und gemeinsamer Vram-Pool. 
AMD Radeon Instinct MI50 und MI60: PCIe-4.0-Beschleuniger mit 7-nm-GPU | heise online

Wem Das noch net reicht nimmt einen 2. Vierpack per PCiE 4.0 dazu.
Jeder 4pack ist sein eigener Vram-Pool mit 4x32GB=128GB adressierbar (mit der MI 60 max.Variante; R VII = MI 50-Ableger)
Ich wär so gerne mal Millionär ...


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Ah ok! Trotzdem schade dass es keine Dual-GPUs mehr gibt. Die heutige Technik würde gerade diese Lösungen begrüßen fürs Gaming. Aber da wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig.

FInd ich gut. Man muss ja nicht auf jeden Scheiß sitzen bleiben. Wenn ich sehe, das 99% besseres hätten als ich und ich die Chance habe das auch zu kriegen..da stellt sich doch die Frage nichtmal. Weg damit, neues her! 

Könntest du denn so ein Setup nutzen? Fürs gaming wahrscheinlich nicht. Ist aber eigentlich schade dass die großen Reviewer wie Linus und Co. nichtmal solche Profikarten benchen. Gaming Treiber gehen mit gefummel da ja ach drauf, jedoch bei diesen Speziallösungen sehe ich schwarz, das kriegst du bei games wohl kaum auf die Straße.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Was habt Ihr so aktuell für stable Settings für den Alltag?


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr so aktuell für stable Settings für den Alltag?


1800/1000 @ 975mV
und mittleren Spannungspunkt ganz runter

Und irgendwie ist die Lüftersteuerung dämlich, geht häufig hoch und runter bei konstanter Last / Temp


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Bei mir 1800/940 und 1250HBM (Wattman). Max. 40% Lüfter. Wenn die Noctuas sich gut machen im Ghetto-Mod nehm ich mein 1970/1.02V Setting.



DARPA schrieb:


> 1800/1000 @ 975mV
> und mittleren Spannungspunkt ganz runter
> 
> Und irgendwie ist die Lüftersteuerung dämlich, geht häufig hoch und runter bei konstanter Last / Temp



Darum mache ich klare schnitte in der Lüftersteuerung. Bei meinem UV Setting hab ich immer 40% auf den Lüftern. KOnstant ist das angenehmer als dieser Atmungseffekt. Bei den höhren Spannungen hab ich klare Sprünge drin, also so eingestellt, dass ab einer Grenze direkt die höhere Geschwindigkeit anliegt, sehr großzügig konfiguriert. Das auf und ab ist meganervig.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Teste aktuell was die Karte lieber hat, niedrige Temps oder hohe Spannung.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Teste aktuell was die Karte lieber hat, niedrige Temps oder hohe Spannung.



MEiner Erfahrung nach bis knapp 1.1V Spannung, danach Temps. Auch wenn die Karte heiß wird davor, mehr Spannung bringt die Stabilität. Über diesem Wert geht es heißer schnell bergab, aber das kommt auch auf den CHip an. In meinen Benchsessions musste ich z.B. für TImeSpy Extreme von 1150mV auf 1165mV gehen. Auch wenn das heißer war, nur damit lief der Bench durch. Für die Kurze Zeit ging das.


----------



## BladeTNT (17. Februar 2019)

Bei 808Mhz also im Idle wieviel Spannung habt ihr da??
Weil ich habe alle 30min mal so kurz Bild ausetzeraber nur auf dem Desktop???
YouTube  So in der Art sieht das bei mir aus..woran liegt das??


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Devil im Luxx hat auch seine Graka getauscht und die Neue hat default nur 1,029V. 
Die Unterschiede sind schon krass!
Und Motkachler hat nen schönen Link zu Alphacool gepostet, falls man noch ein paar Tage länger mit der alten Graka auskommt.
Die R VII einschicken und man bekommt nen kostenlosen Waterblock und  für 50,-Aufpreis ne komplette 240er AiO.
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company
(weiss jetzt aber net , ob Das nur für den ersten Einsender gilt)


----------



## Froschbremse (17. Februar 2019)

Moin.
Getauscht wurde nur, weil die Powercolor nen defekt hatte.
Die Streuung ist wirklich extrem. Aber, Sapph,XFX, Powercolor etc. kaufen die Ref. ja ein.  Ich vermute sehr stark das jeder unterschiedlich bereit ist Geld auszugeben. Der eine sagt., mir egal was kommt, mach nur den Container voll. 
Nen anderer gibt mehr aus und gibt dafür Bedingungen vor.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Das hieße ja , das XFX ne gute Wahl wäre! (Devil über MF)
gbm31 hat jetzt ne Powercolor (1,049) und vorher ne Sapphire (1,129!!!)

Man sollte mal vgl., ob sich tatsächlich die Streuung an der Marke festmachen lässt.

Was hat Shadow ?
Gurdi und gaussmath sind ja net so toll. (zu hohe default-Spannung)

Momentan ist Das wohl eher Alles Lotterie.
Und vom Package(uneben) abhängig.


----------



## Froschbremse (17. Februar 2019)

Ich vermute mal sehr stark. Ne andere xfx Karte aus dem Luxx hatte 106xmV stock. Andere hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

 Nur bei XFX sind noch Kabel, Treiber CD und die DP/HDMI eingänge sowie der PCI stecker mit nem Schutz versehen.
Du bekommst das, wofür du bezahlst.

Edit: Ist jetzt natürlich keine Garantie dafür das da jetzt nur Perlen dabei sind.

Edit: Ne Auflistung von Karte("Hersteller") in Relation zur stock voltage wäre sehr interessant.

Edit 3: 104x auf 1061 geändert. Trotsdem noch ein guter Wert.


----------



## BladeTNT (17. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> 1800/1000 @ 975mV
> und mittleren Spannungspunkt ganz runter
> 
> Und irgendwie ist die Lüftersteuerung dämlich, geht häufig hoch und runter bei konstanter Last / Temp



Ja das Problem habe ich auch, plötzlich drehendie Lüfter hoch dann wieder runter.
Ich habe 1800/1200 @ 995mV bis jetzt alles Super.


----------



## spl1ce (17. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr so aktuell für stable Settings für den Alltag?



1800GPU 1200HBM 980mV

Hersteller: Sapphire

Stock Spannung: 1063mV


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Könnt Ihr mal bitte noch Euren Hersteller und Eure default = Stock-Spannung posten?
Ihr scheint ja Alle gute Chips zu haben.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2019)

Wenn die denen ihr Chip nicht gefällt die Karte zurück schicken und eine neue bestellen bleiben am Ende natürlich nur gute Chips übrig in dieser "Filterblase".
Hersteller-Statistik macht keinen Sinn. AMD binned offensichtlich nicht, also wäre jedes Ergebnis nur eine Fehlinterpretation einer zu kleinen Stichprobe.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Soll ja nur ein Gefühl vermitteln, wieviel UV bei welcher Stock-Spannung ungefähr möglich wäre.
Mit den Herstellern gebe ich Dir Recht. Vermutlich wird eh nur der Karton beigestellt.
Stock>1,10V würde ich gleich retounieren. Die W und der Lüfter gehen Dann wahrscheinlich gar net zum Aushalten.

edit:
Die Voreinstellung im Werk kann AMD sicher nach ASIC machen.
Schade, das man als User den Wert net mehr im GPU-Z angezeigt bekommt.
(ging bei Polaris noch)


----------



## takan (17. Februar 2019)

naja binning machen die, soweit p/l stimmt in der qualitätsicherung. und anstatt jedes game und jede anwendung durchzupauken wie weit runter man gehen kann, gibt man meist mehr vcore. arbeitszeit kostet viel. meine gelesen/gesehen zu haben, die testen die chips auf die funktion und deren qualität für paar sekunden. 
ist ja wie beim xmp/ram oc. intel garantiert, das alle cpus mit ddrx-xxxx@clxxxx laufen, anstatt nun ausgiebig zu selektieren, was viel geld kostet (guckt mal bei caseking die selektierten chips an - die kosten meist das doppelte) verkaufen sie diese.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Meine Stockspannung war 1053. Ich hab ein Exemplar mittlerer Güte, das sehe ich auch an meinen Taktergebnissen.
Stört mich aber nicht, zurücksenden oder so nen Kram mache ich nicht. Wenn ich Glück habe freue ich mich, wenn nicht ist das eben so. Ich krieg jede GraKa konfiguriert.

Eine höhere Streuung war zu erwarten beim recht neuen 7nm Prozess.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Februar 2019)

Da ich mal etwas Zeit hatte, habe ich mal wieder mit Metro Exodus beschäftigt.
Ich wollte schauen ob ich die Karte leise und sparsam bekomme ohne zu viel Leistung einzubüßen.

Metro Exodus, Ultra Settings, 1440p

*Stock*
1,8 GHZ GPU / 1000 HBM 2 / 1,034 Volt / 312W System / 55 FPS

*Stock mit HBM OC*
1,8 GHZ GPU / 1200 HBM 2 / 1,034 Volt / 320W System / 58 FPS

*Undervolting*
1,8 - 1,835 GHZ GPU / 1000 HBM 2 / 0,950 Volt / 265W System / 57 FPS

*Undervolting 2*
1,7 GHZ GPU / 1200 HBM 2 / 0,900 Volt / 242W System / 53 FPS

*OC*
1,9 GHZ GPU / 1200 HBM 2 / 1,050 Volt / 337W System / 60 FPS

Mehr OC wage ich aktuell nicht, nach längeren spielen glüht die Backplate vor sich hin. Laut Infrarotthermometer hat diese an der heißesten Stelle schnuckelige 85° (die Metallplatte wohlgemerkt).
Aber sonst, 67W durch Reduzierung der Spannung kann sich sehen lassen, zumal meine Karte ab Werk schon eine niedrige Spannung hat. Dazu noch 2 FPS mehr, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Metro scheint ja Takt zu lieben. Mehr HBM schlägt erst bei 1800 an.
UV2 dürfte fast so schnell sein wie die Stock-Reviews.(in allen Games, die ordentlich heizen)
In dem UV-Video von Raff gings ja Stock wg. der Junction immer mal auf 1700 runter.

242W für den gesamten PC ist wirklich net schlecht.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Februar 2019)

Metro ist etwas eigenwillig aber es zeigt sehr schnell ob was stabil ist oder nicht.
Zudem, es ist ein aktuelles Game auch wenn DX12 da scheinbar sehr eigenwillig agiert, ich habe etwas mehr CPU Last als unter DX12


----------



## Duvar (17. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Da ich mal etwas Zeit hatte, habe ich mal wieder mit Metro Exodus beschäftigt.
> Ich wollte schauen ob ich die Karte leise und sparsam bekomme ohne zu viel Leistung einzubüßen.
> 
> Metro Exodus, Ultra Settings, 1440p
> ...



HBM OC hat dich ja nur 8W gekostet (stock vs stock mit HBM OC) und hat gute 3 Fps gebracht und ich frage mich, warum du bei deinem 0.95V Profil nicht noch den Speicher übertaktet hast?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Da ich mal etwas Zeit hatte, habe ich mal wieder mit Metro Exodus beschäftigt.
> Ich wollte schauen ob ich die Karte leise und sparsam bekomme ohne zu viel Leistung einzubüßen.
> 
> Metro Exodus, Ultra Settings, 1440p
> ...



Ich hab gestern nochmal ein wenig getestet. Es macht Sinn die Karte durch das PL einzusperren. Dadurch nimmst du höheren Takt in Szenen mit die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind und lässt die Karte federn bei harten Lastpeaks.
Schau mal hier z.B.. Im Wattman wird der Durchschnittstakt angezeigt im Graphen. Das Ganze bei max. 260Watt aktuell. Das Settings ist nicht final, aber mal so als Ideengeber für euch. 1950 im Boost zu bekommen ist wesentlich einfacher als mit 1950 durch alle Lastszenarien zu huschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

War  PL < 100% ? Wäre natürlich als Temp.-Regelung optimal.(zusätzlich zu Chill)


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Meine Karte ist von Sapphire und hat @Stock 1034mV. UV wie gesagt rock-Stable mit 940mV @1800MHz und 1250MHz HBM.


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Hersteller: Sapphire
> 
> Stock Spannung: 1063mV



same for me 

Schwankungen um bis zu 100 mV sind schon übel. 
Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine Gewichtung für eine "Marke" sehen. Ich glaub diesmal ist es Prinzip Gießkanne.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Wichtig ist derzeit nur die UV-Fähigkeit@Stock-Takt. Damit kann der Käufer Was anfangen.
So ein schlechtes UV wie bei gaussmath war OoB net schön.
Kaum ein Newbie wird dann auf 1697 runtergehen sondern eher auf AMD schimpfen.

btw.
Ich sehe Das ja bei der Mindstar-Aktion zur MSi56. Die Quer/Neueinsteiger haben Anfangs rel. wenig  Ahnung
von Wattman und spezifischen Gamesettings. (Alles etwas Anders als bei Grün)
Aber es gibt auch schon ein gutes Bsp. von ner geflashten MSi. Der Blower ist besser als die Ref.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Februar 2019)

Aktuell bin ich bei 1750 MHZ GPU / 1200 HBM und 0,900 Volt.
Sind schon mal 50 Minuten Metro stable, werde aber weiter testen. Wenn das wirklich stable ist, reichen mir 1300 RPM bei den Arctic Lüftern um die 85° Junction Temp nicht zu durchbrechen und die Karte ist so sehr leise.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Mr. Artic, pass auf das es net zu kalt wird.
Kannst Du die Intention von Gurdi mit dem gesenkten Powerlimit mit Einbauen ?


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2019)

Die Temperatur trägt auch viel zum UV/OC bei. Je kühler, desto weniger Leckströme, desto weniger Verbrauch, desto kühler......


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Temperatur trägt auch viel zum UV/OC bei. Je kühler, desto weniger Leckströme, desto weniger Verbrauch, desto kühler......



WIN-WIN-WIN...

Haste ja ganz deutlich bei aerotracks. (poste Das nochmal)


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Gibt wieder einige VII lieferbar: PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): Radeon VII Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Verfügbarkeit scheint wie versprochen besser zu sein nun. Preise sind auch wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Lagernd ist net Viel. Nur >749.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Aber immerhin. Hatte fast damit gerechnet, dass die Preise bei 800 oder höher bleiben. Wollte eigentlich meine zurückschicken, hab ja 820 bezahlt,  und wollte ne günstigere kaufen..da ich aber eine goldene gekriegt hab, mach ich das natürlich nicht. Wäre ich schön blöd..da würde ich die Karte wenn an nen interessierten weiterverkaufen, aber bin zufrieden. Finde aber schön, dass wir vlt noch ein wenig zulauf in der Veganer Gemeinschaft bekommen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Temperatur trägt auch viel zum UV/OC bei. Je kühler, desto weniger Leckströme, desto weniger Verbrauch, desto kühler......



Nachdem was ich jetzt so gebencht habe sieht es sogar aus das diese bei der VII wichtiger ist als bei anderen Karten.


----------



## nevs2k (17. Februar 2019)

1800 / 1000 UV@985mV

Hersteller: Sapphire

Stock Spannung: 1071mV


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

MHm, also bei mir ist es so, bleibe ich unter 1.1V ist es meiner Karte egal ob sie gar 108-110° erreicht. Abstürze und heruntertakten gibt es nicht. Scheint auch stark vom jeweiligen Chip abzuhängen, hab aber auch eine starke gehäusekühlung..also wird die Backplate und Co. auch stark entlastet. Keine wirkliche 100% Ahnung, ist nur Spekulation.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> MHm, also bei mir ist es so, bleibe ich unter 1.1V ist es meiner Karte egal ob sie gar 108-110° erreicht. Abstürze und heruntertakten gibt es nicht. Scheint auch stark vom jeweiligen Chip abzuhängen, hab aber auch eine starke gehäusekühlung..also wird die Backplate und Co. auch stark entlastet. Keine wirkliche 100% Ahnung, ist nur Spekulation.



Wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen, schwer Dingfest zu machen aktuell. Teste auch noch.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Kann meinen Key jetzt einfordern bei AMD. lade gerade RE2.


Ups, Doppelpost.Sry


----------



## tt7crocodiles (17. Februar 2019)

Kann jemand bitte nochmal Link zum AMD-Installer für das neue BIOS posten? Ich glaub ich bin gerade zu doof zu suchen, weder hier noch auf der AMD Site


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Das Asrock-Bios von hellm verlinkt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1032247&d=1549831667


----------



## tt7crocodiles (17. Februar 2019)

Danke! Aber ich wollte mir den Windows-Installer direkt von AMD anschauen


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES, INC. VBIOS END USER SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT (OBJECT CODE ONLY) | AMD


----------



## tt7crocodiles (17. Februar 2019)

Oh, das ist ja nix weiter als dieselben Eier nur von links


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann meinen Key jetzt einfordern bei AMD. lade gerade RE2.
> 
> 
> Ups, Doppelpost.Sry



Enjoy! Absolutes geiles game! Bestes RE nach RE1 Remake!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Enjoy! Absolutes geiles game! Bestes RE nach RE1 Remake!



Bin jetzt überall stable, wenn mein Setting auch in RE 2 läuft habe ich mein erste sinnvolles stable Setting. Performance sieht gut aus, hoffe ich muss nicht weiter korrigieren.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Dann gibts es wohl nächste Woche mal ne schöne Korrektur auf S.1 vom Modthread.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Kleiner Tipp, mach Volumetrische Lichter auf Medium. Bei mir droppen die Frames auf Max in bestimmten Szenen ansonsten ziemlich low. Mit medium immer mind. 48fps in 4k, ansonsten alles max, meist eher 60FPS.


----------



## Duvar (17. Februar 2019)

Nutzt ihr eigentlich reshade für all eure Games?


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Für alte Games@DX11 ohne gescheite Kantenglättung fand ich Reshade 2.03 incl. SweetFX-SMAA ganz praktisch oder wenn TAA bei Cf stört.
Erst TAA und dann Sharpen ist eigentlich genauso unsinnig wie DLSS.
Letztens hatte ich aber Probleme mit SMAA. Müßte ich mal wieder installieren.
Wäre ne Alternative oder Ergänzung zu MSAA.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr eigentlich reshade für all eure Games?



Nein.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Februar 2019)

Meine Vega 64 und kompletter PC ohne Garantie
Beide Shops nun seit Monaten geschlossen, einer zwecks Spesenübernahme und zu wenig Umsatz, und zweiter durch Steuerhinterziehung von 2,5 Mill. Euro

Nun muss Karte Ohne Garantie, sprich vom Hersteller selbst verkauft werden …
Dies wird verdammt schwer.

849 Euro derzeit für die Reine Karte sind mir dann doch zu viel des Guten!


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2019)

Garantie gibts auch vom Hersteller bzw. gerade durch den. Garantie von Händlern ist eh mehr oder minder immer freiwillig. Die müssen sich durch die Gewährleistung halt darum kümmern. Kannst aber bei Problemen auch direkt an den Hersteller treten.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Februar 2019)

Nun, dies sieht der Käufer mit Skepsis
Zumal ich dann die RX Vega 64 für um die 300 Euro verkaufen müsste
800 Euro kostet die Seven bei uns für 30% Mehrleistung und noch diesem Case:

Bild: 20181103_163718f7c5v.jpg - abload.de

Habe Befürchtung zwecks der JZ Temperatur.
Frontseitig sind nun 2x 120mm Lüfter verbaut, jener Noctua vom Bild und nochmals darunter ein Neuer Noctua A12 x 15
Gehäuse Oben geschossen, sprich Plexiglas und Heckseitig nur 1x 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Und die Leute , die bereits gekauft haben spielen Metro Exodus:
YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (18. Februar 2019)

Ich brauche mal bitte einen Tipp. Geiler Monitor,  21: 9 UWQHD. FreeSync 2, HDR und sonst hohe Standards wie IPS Panel zum Beispiel. Vorschläge?


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

IPS ist Quatsch. Samsung o.ä. mit VA ist Art of State. Ich google mal.

Kleine gibt es gut: Hier sogar mit DP 1.4!
BenQ EX3501R 88,90 cm Curved Gaming Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Größer wird schwieriger, weil der CHG90 wohl nur DP1.2 hat. Mal schauen.
Mein Vorschlag: Probier trotzdem den C49HG90 und wenn die 120Hz net reichen oder mit HDR evtl. weniger,
dann Retour.(HDR@75..100Hz ist im Alltag vollkommen ausreichend)
Samsung C49HG90DMU 124,20 cm Curved Gaming Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Samsung C49J890 124,46 cm Premium Curved Business: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Vllt. gibt es User, die mal Was zum C49HG90 und Anderen sagen können? (Firmware etc.)

Am Besten Du wartest bis der Neue auf dem Markt ist:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...0-49-Zoll-5K-Freesync-2-HDR-CES-2019-1272570/


----------



## gaussmath (18. Februar 2019)

Danke dir. Der C49HG90  wäre mir zu groß. Hab nicht so viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Man muss bei den Füßen soundso besser eine Wandmontage in Betracht ziehen.
Bei mir gehts nur gut weil ich einen schönen Eckschreibtisch habe mit Platz ohne Ende.

Eigentlich reicht der C32HG70 vollkommen aus (16:9,WQHD).
Der kann 4kHDR-Videos gut darstellen und inGame downsampling funzt.
Besuch mal Gurdi.

Und schau Dir mal das Video#1095 zu MetroExodus auf nem guten HDR-Moni/TV an.
Ohne HDR würde ich gar net mehr wollen.(HDR600 geht schon ganz gut, 400 ist etwas knapp)


----------



## Shooot3r (18. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man muss bei den Füßen soundso besser eine Wandmontage in Betracht ziehen.
> Bei mir gehts nur gut weil ich einen schönen Eckschreibtisch habe mit Platz ohne Ende.
> 
> Eigentlich reicht der C32HG70 vollkommen aus (16:9,WQHD).
> ...


Den Monitor habe ich Auch. Top Teil. Nur der standfuss ist etwas blöd, da er ziemlich tief ist. 

Hat der Monitor nicht sogar hdr800? 
Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

600, reicht aber aus.


----------



## Shooot3r (18. Februar 2019)

Ja das stimmt. Der Effekt sieht in bfv schon echt gut aus. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr eigentlich reshade für all eure Games?



Seit dem Erscheinen von RadeonPro im Jahre 2013 ist SweetFX, heute Reshade, bei mir immer mit dabei. Soviel Bildverbesserung praktisch ohne meßbaren Leistungsverlust gab es noch nie.

Probiert es mal aus. Man braucht eigentlich nur ein paar der angebotenen Filter. Nutze in JEDEM Spiel "Lumasharpen" mit Standardeinstellungen, "SMAA" mit dem Wert 0,098, "Vibrance" auf 0,250. Bereits diese 3 Effekte verbessern DEUTLICH die Texturendarstellung und machen AA Einstellungen in Spielen oder im Treiber überflüssig. Je nach Spiel kann man noch "Colorfulness" mit dem Wert 0,2 hinzufügen.

Wenn man ältere Spiele hat, ohne AO kann man mit dem "MXAO" Filter die Texturen zusätzlich enorm aufwerten.


----------



## Tabbes (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo werte Radeon VII Mitbesitzer 

Ich verfolge dieses Thema nun schon länger aufmerksam und bin echt begeistert was ihr so aus euren Karten rausholt.
Respekt!

Soweit ich das hier für mich filtern konnte ist es schon sinnvoll die Karte zu UV'en da bei weniger Leistungsaufnahme die etwa gleiche FPS-Leistung zu Stande kommt.
Nun würde ich es aber gerne so anstellen das die Lüfter nicht komplett eskalieren (muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, so lange man die Karte nicht knechtet).
Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich bei welchen Werten ich am besten ansetzte und wie ich die Lüfterkurve am sinnigsten setzte?

Ziel wäre es wie gesagt ein Undervolting mit einer Lüfterkurve die die Lautstärke deutlich angenehmer macht.

Vielen Dank im voraus!
Grüße!


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Seit dem Erscheinen von RadeonPro im Jahre 2013 ist SweetFX, heute Reshade, bei mir immer mit dabei. Soviel Bildverbesserung praktisch ohne meßbaren Leistungsverlust gab es noch nie.
> 
> Probiert es mal aus. Man braucht eigentlich nur ein paar der angebotenen Filter. Nutze in JEDEM Spiel "Lumasharpen" mit Standardeinstellungen, "SMAA" mit dem Wert 0,098, "Vibrance" auf 0,250. Bereits diese 3 Effekte verbessern DEUTLICH die Texturendarstellung und machen AA Einstellungen in Spielen oder im Treiber überflüssig. Je nach Spiel kann man noch "Colorfulness" mit dem Wert 0,2 hinzufügen.
> 
> Wenn man ältere Spiele hat, ohne AO kann man mit dem "MXAO" Filter die Texturen zusätzlich enorm aufwerten.



Ja wollte das auch nur jedem ans Herz legen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2019)

Tabbes schrieb:


> Hallo werte Radeon VII Mitbesitzer
> 
> Ich verfolge dieses Thema nun schon länger aufmerksam und bin echt begeistert was ihr so aus euren Karten rausholt.
> Respekt!
> ...



Bei Stocktaktraten eine Spannung zwischen 924-985mv, Lüfter je nach UV Erfolg und verendeter Auflösung dann zwischen 2000-2600 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2019)

Leute warum habt ihr keine RTX gekauft, ihr hättet richtig geiles DLLS Feature haben können, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gt-smaa-und-taa-loesungen-17.html#post9742677


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

@720p

btw.
Dir haben se wohl was Leckeres in den Tropf getan?

edit:
Bei mir verträgt sich Reshade2.03 immer noch net mit Adrenalin 19.1,1 WHQL


----------



## Shooot3r (18. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute warum habt ihr keine RTX gekauft, ihr hättet richtig geiles DLLS Feature haben können, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gt-smaa-und-taa-loesungen-17.html#post9742677


Besser als irgendwelche 120mm Lüfter oder accelero Lüfter auf die Karte zu klatschen und mit Kabelbinder zu befestigen [emoji39]. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Hatten se im Stadion keine billigen Plätze mehr ?


----------



## Shooot3r (18. Februar 2019)

Bleib locker[emoji6]. Bin selbst amd Fan, und hatte bis zur fury viele gehabt. Die VII finde ich auch cool. Leider kam die im Dezember noch nicht, sonst wäre es keine 2080 geworden. Mit nem ordentlichen wakü Block geht die bestimmt gut ab.

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Linmoum (18. Februar 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Besser als irgendwelche 120mm Lüfter oder accelero Lüfter auf die Karte zu klatschen und mit Kabelbinder zu befestigen [emoji39].
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


Lüfter auf meinem CPU-Kühler ist mit Kabelbinder befestigt. Kann man rütteln bis zum geht nicht mehr, sitzt damit bombenfest.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Back to Topic:

Für Referenzlüfter ist -20% beim PT wohl günstiger. (Lüfter trotzdem rel. hoch permanent setzen)
zzgl. UV.
Man verliert kaum Performance, weil es die Dips wg. der Junction net so oft gibt.

Und bei den Moddern siehts auch gut aus:
RoughneckReloaded(Ralle?) hat im Luxx sein Setting auf 1900@1,025V  bei PT-10% gebracht.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (18. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mir auch gerade einen kleinen Gheto-Frankenstein gebaut aus dem was da war, das meiste Bastelzeug ist noch nicht gekommen. @gauss, hast du dein Gauss-Mod patentiert? Muss ich jetzt Lizenzgebühren zahlen? 

2 NVidia-grüne Non-PWM Lüfter (das allererste Nanoxia-Grün) mit Klebe-klett-streifen montiert und auf dem riesigen 4x Y-kabel, die haben nur 1250 RPM und laufen daher permanent auf 100%. Soundkarte musste ich vorerst ausbauen, die ganze Konstruktion hätte sonst nicht reingepasst.

Das Bild werde ich nicht hochladen, das sieht furchtbar aus


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Hauptsache es Funzt.

Wie Es eigentlich ganz sauber ausschaut sieht man bei Shadow.(imUV-Thread von Gurdi)
Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting


----------



## tt7crocodiles (18. Februar 2019)

Ja, habe ich gesehen, aber ich wollte nicht so viel fummeln, spätestens Donnerstag ist der Morpheus da und entweder kriege ich es montiert oder ich brauche eine neue Graka  
Ich will endlich meine WaKü zurück, 4 langsame 14cm auf dem Radi + ein 20cm als Gehäuselüfter sind schon angenehmer, als das ganze blasende und brummend Provisorium. Mein CPU-Kühler ist ja auch so eins, für Übergang


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Wenn es der alte M2 ist, ist der net plan!
Evtl. ein Werkzeugmacher in der Nähe , der Nachschleifen könnte ?

Woher bekommst Du eigentlich die erf. geä. Schrauben ?


----------



## gaussmath (18. Februar 2019)

Wie groß ist eigentlich bei euch die Differenz zwischen GPU Temp und Junction Temp unter Last?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (18. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn es der alte M2 ist, ist der net plan!
> Evtl. ein Werkzeugmacher in der Nähe , der Nachschleifen könnte ?
> 
> Woher bekommst Du eigentlich die erf. geä. Schrauben ?



Na, kein Werkzeugmacher. Ich sehe da keinen mega-großen Unterschied, und auch Gurdi hat gemeint das die sich nicht all zu stark unterscheiden. Ich bin selber halbwegs handwerklich versiert und habe genug Schrauben, Scheiben, Gummiringe etc. Zur Not bohre ich auch die Löcher in der Platte wie gauss. Außerdem werde ich fürs erste Graphitpad benutzen, was das package auch etwas schützt. Die Gefahr ist mir aber durchaus bewusst und ich nehme die in kauf.

M3-Schrauben habe ich in unterschiedlichen Längen von Aquatuning, evtl. alle zu lang, dann Schraube drauf, absägen, schraube runter.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich bei euch die Differenz zwischen GPU Temp und Junction Temp unter Last?



Momentan 25-30K, mit der ersten war permanent >30


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Klingt gut!
Das Pad könnte z.Augleich sogar besser sein als die WLP.

btw.
Für die normalen Vegas war der M2 immer sehr schwierig mit dem Hotspot.
Ist halt doch ein mue Anders als die Vega-Edition.


@gaussmath
Hast Du inzwischen mal mit PT = -20% getestet ?
misterh und gbm31 im 3dC kommen damit wunderbar in FC5 und sup4k zurecht.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Februar 2019)

Ja, 1,9GHZ bei 1,025 bei -10% Power Target geht bei Metro. Junction Temp geht dabei auf 87 Grad hoch (weil die Karte den Takt stabiler hält) aber für 1400 RPM bei den Lüftern ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Danke RoughNeckReloaded!
Gaussmath ist ja ein mue tiefer unterwegs, da sollte -20% reichen.

btw.
Wenn das PT zu hoch ist , klappts net mit dem Kappen der Temp.-Spitzen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich bei euch die Differenz zwischen GPU Temp und Junction Temp unter Last?



Das hängt stark vom Szenario ab. Mal ein Beispiel, ACOdyssey in 4k 87 Grad Junction, in WQHD 77 Grad.
Anwendungen mit Asyncronus Compute sind am schlimmsten. Da häng ich aktuell auch noch  wenig fest.


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

Eine frage suche eine Karte für den HP Omen Accelerator. Das nächste große Game das gezockt wird ist Division 2. Ich hätte da gern eine Radeon VII... leider geht an das netzteil des eGPU gehäuse nur 1. 8Pin anschluss und 1. 6Pin. Online hab ich jetzt gesehen das viele einfach einen 6 auf 8 pin atapter nehmen und so auch größere Grafikkarten nutzen. 

Wenn man die Radeon VII etwas Undervoltet ect Optimiert.. braucht sie dann mehr als 300 Watt? Oder bleibt sie etwa in diesen rahmen?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2019)

Das Gehäuse was ich unter dem Namen finde hat ja nominelle 500W, das sollte so oder so reichen.


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

Ich denke auch... 60 Watt TB3 bisschen usb ect. Dann 75 Watt der PCI slot und der rest wäre für die GPU.. also denkst du das mit einem 6auf8 Pin adapter das kein thema sein sollte ja?


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Es gibt derzeit keine Erfahrungswerte, ob die Radeon VII auch Spannungspitzen  wie die Vega hat.
Alle User hatten große NT.
Probiers halt aus, wenn net Retour oder anderes NT. Auf keinen Fall dann noch ein Y-Kabel verwenden, sondern 2x Separate.
Stell den Maximaltakt auf 1692 runter und schau, ob Du auf 880..900..930 undervolten kannst. PT stark reduzieren auf -30..-40.
Hängt leider etwas von der Chip-Lotterie ab.


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

Naja wenn ich die karte stark untertakten muss ect würde ich eher auf eine 2080 oder 1080Ti gehen da bweiß ich das die weniger Strom benötigen. Aber gerade für Division sind halt der Große Speicher schon sehr nice.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Es kann Dir halt Keiner die Stock 1802 garantieren. Probiers einfach.
Mit Glück reicht mit PT-25 dann schon 940mV aus.


----------



## BladeTNT (19. Februar 2019)

Standart mV ist bei mir 1117 schon ziemlich hoch. Bei 995/1001 läuft alles okay.
Hatte mich nur gewundert wieso der Metro Benchmark so schlecht läuft und Ingame um Welten Besser. Dachte schon habe was falsch UV. (Bis auf ein bestimmtes Gebiet wo die FPS bis 30 runter gehen..)
Und dann habe ich gemerkt das ohne RTX auf Extrem Settings fast nichts bringt ausser 25% Performance verlust und nur ein minimalen unterschied bei den Schatten.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Die Radeon VII hat sogar weniger Shader als die Vega.
Von daher muss man net Extrem spielen.
Ein guter Mix von High bis Max ist immer noch am vernünftigsten für Temp.+Lüfter.
Gerade Lighting+Schatten+Tiefenschärfe+AmbientOcclusion+vol. Nebel o.ä. dürften einige Spezialitäten von NV sein.
(Hairworks soundso off)


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Februar 2019)

Obwohl Hairworks gar nicht so schlecht läuft, z.B. in The Witcher 3, ist aber trotzdem unnötig, ja!


----------



## BladeTNT (19. Februar 2019)

Ja stimmt schon, aber wenn man sich schon so eine teure Karte kauft möchte man natürlich auch alles auf Max Spielen. Wobei Metro eine Ausnahme ist, war ja früher schon so.
Bin dennoch sehr zufrieden.

Trotzdem fast kein unterschied der vergleich für 10-20 FPs weniger
(Links Extrem - Rechts Ultra)


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Es ist einfach so, das NV inzwischen einige Dinge ganz speziell in Hardware im Chip hat, wo AMD nur per Software emuliert.
Deswegen kann man bei DOF und AO net Alles maxen. Bei Partikel/PhysX macht NV garantiert auch ne extra Wurst und umgeht DirectX per NVapi.
Außerdem hat RTX mehr ROP´s und kann daher besser defered Lighting+Shadows. Da ne Stufe runter bringt viel.
Der vol.Nebel in RE2 scheint Beiden net zu liegen. Weiss jetzt net, Wem mehr oder weniger.

Man kann von der Hardware nur Das verlangen, Was auch implementiert ist.
Sonderwünsche kosten unnötig Watt und Performance. Vom Lärm ganz zu schweigen. 
In neutralen Games ist Maxed mit der Radeon VII sicher kein Problem.


----------



## ky0mu81 (19. Februar 2019)

Koennte man eigentlich mal eine (anonyme?) Umfrage machen welche UV/OC werte so typischer weise erreicht werden mit der VII?
Ich haette eigentlich schon Interesse aber das sich das für mich lohnt mueste ich schon ziemlich sicher sein das ich mit einer guten Kühlung min 2GHz erreichen kann, sonst ist die Mehrleistung zu meiner V64 OC einfach zu gering...


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Februar 2019)

2GHz erreichst du mit Top-Kühlung in jedem Fall. 

Das erreiche ich mit meiner und Ghetto Mod ja schon bei knapp 1.07V stable bei um die 1980-2020MHz. Klar, ich hab ne gute Karte, aber dann brauchst du halt 1.12-1.14V und nen Fullcover-Block. Erreichen sollte das aber jede bei entsprechender Kühlung.

HAb meine ja schon bei 1.17V auf bis zu 2140 geprügelt.klar net stabil mit Stock-Lüfter, aber mit Wasser...sollte gehen und MEHR!


----------



## BladeTNT (19. Februar 2019)

Wird es für die VII eigentlich nur nen Wasserblock geben oder auch eine AIO? Gibt es da schon Infos?


----------



## ky0mu81 (19. Februar 2019)

Naja, ich meine eigentlich nicht so Exemplare wo man beim auspacken schon von güldenen Strahlen geblendet wird sondern eher solche die auch Leute bekommen die nicht ständig im Lotto gewinnen.. :p


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Shadow hat das KARMA mit einer zwischendurch gekauften schlechten GB ausgetrickst. (Advantage Schlüpperwechsler)

Du brauchst doch keine anonyme Umfrage, sondern nur mitlesen.(worstCase = gaussmath = ca. 1692@0,988V m)
Zusätzlich kannst Du noch im Luxx schauen.
Der Schlüssel für 24/7 ist dann das PT. Mit Ref. runter auf -20%, um die Junction zu zähmen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (19. Februar 2019)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Eine frage suche eine Karte für den HP Omen Accelerator. Das nächste große Game das gezockt wird ist Division 2. Ich hätte da gern eine Radeon VII... leider geht an das netzteil des eGPU gehäuse nur 1. 8Pin anschluss und 1. 6Pin. Online hab ich jetzt gesehen das viele einfach einen 6 auf 8 pin atapter nehmen und so auch größere Grafikkarten nutzen.
> 
> Wenn man die Radeon VII etwas Undervoltet ect Optimiert.. braucht sie dann mehr als 300 Watt? Oder bleibt sie etwa in diesen rahmen?





Sunjy schrieb:


> Ich denke auch... 60 Watt TB3 bisschen usb ect. Dann 75 Watt der PCI slot und der rest wäre für die GPU.. also denkst du das mit einem 6auf8 Pin adapter das kein thema sein sollte ja?





RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit keine Erfahrungswerte, ob die Radeon VII auch Spannungspitzen  wie die Vega hat.
> Alle User hatten große NT.....



Ich bezweifle etwas, dass es reicht, ich kann von meinen Versuch berichten. Ich habe hier noch ein 600W Bronze Netzteil mit separater 12V-Schiene für PCIe und habe damit kurz "experimentiert". Es hat auch nur einen 8Pin-Anschluss  und 3x 6Pin-Anschlüsse auf dieser Schiene und ich habe auch probiert die Karte über Y-Kabel an zwei 2Pin anzuschließen, im normalen Betrieb hat es funktioniert, im Stress-Test oder Benchmark wurde sofort abgeschaltet. Wenn dein Netzteil nur eine 12V-Schiene hat kann es klappen muss aber nicht. 



Sunjy schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich die karte stark untertakten muss ect würde ich eher auf eine 2080 oder 1080Ti gehen da bweiß ich das die weniger Strom benötigen. Aber gerade für Division sind halt der Große Speicher schon sehr nice.



Schau dir dazu das neue Video von Igor zu Stromversorgung der Grafikkarten, hat zumindest bei mir einen Aha-Effekt gemacht. Leider hat er da keine VII nur Vega: YouTube


----------



## ky0mu81 (19. Februar 2019)

Ach was solls, ich hab jetz einfach eine bestellt. 
Mal sehn was kommt, wenn ich kein Glück haben sollte schmeiss ich den Fisch einfach wieder in den Teich...
Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt mir das nicht übel! Aber ich bin leider kein so guter Mensch wie Gaussmath.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Die Powercolor für 745,-€ wieder lagernd.
16GB PowerColor Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2019)

ky0mu81 schrieb:


> Ach was solls, ich hab jetz einfach eine bestellt.
> Mal sehn was kommt, wenn ich kein Glück haben sollte schmeiss ich den Fisch einfach wieder in den Teich...
> Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt mir das nicht übel! Aber ich bin leider kein so guter Mensch wie Gaussmath.



Was heißt guter Mensch. Ich war einfach zu blöd. Ich hätte die Karte einfach zurückschicken sollen. Es gab ja out of the box Probleme und Freezes mit der Karte. Stattdessen habe ich rumgebastelt. Wenn ich die Karte so zurückgeschickt hätte, wäre ich ein Arschloch. Außerdem wäre das sicherlich aufgefallen. 

Im Moment kann ich die Karte stock mit wenig UV relativ kühl und leise betreiben. Ich bin eh nicht so der OCer. Ich hatte Glück um Unglück, dass es jetzt ziemlich gut läuft.


----------



## ky0mu81 (19. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was heißt guter Mensch. Ich war einfach zu blöd. Ich hätte die Karte einfach zurückschicken sollen. Es gab ja out of the box Probleme und Freezes mit der Karte. Stattdessen habe ich rumgebastelt. Wenn ich die Karte so zurückgeschickt hätte, wäre ich ein Arschloch. Außerdem wäre das sicherlich aufgefallen.
> 
> Im Moment kann ich die Karte stock mit wenig UV relativ kühl und leise betreiben. Ich bin eh nicht so der OCer. Ich hatte Glück um Unglück, dass es jetzt ziemlich gut läuft.



Naja, das wäre dann eigentlich ein klarer Fall für die Garantie gewesen... 
Ich bin schon ein Bastler und versuche immer das Optimum aus meiner Hardware zu holen aber genau aus diesem Grund lasse ich jedes Teil das ich kaufe erstmal für min eine Woche auf Stock im original Zustand laufen um zu sehen ob da nicht was faul ist!


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2019)

Gut, im Endeffekt hätte ich jetzt ne Karte, die bei gleicher Spannung ein paar MHz mehr packen würde. Wegen der paar % Leistungsunterschied brauche ich jetzt nicht zu weinen.  Aber die Nerven hätte ich mir sparen können, das stimmt. Ich hatte tagelang Schiss, dass ich 750 Euro zum Fenster rausgeschmissen habe. Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass das mit Morpheus klappt. Es hätte auch einfach ein defekter Chip sein können.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> 2GHz erreichst du mit Top-Kühlung in jedem Fall.
> 
> Das erreiche ich mit meiner und Ghetto Mod ja schon bei knapp 1.07V stable bei um die 1980-2020MHz. Klar, ich hab ne gute Karte, aber dann brauchst du halt 1.12-1.14V und nen Fullcover-Block. Erreichen sollte das aber jede bei entsprechender Kühlung.
> 
> HAb meine ja schon bei 1.17V auf bis zu 2140 geprügelt.klar net stabil mit Stock-Lüfter, aber mit Wasser...sollte gehen und MEHR!



Da bist du recht optimistisch. Wobei ich mir da noch kein abschließendes Urteil bilden will.



Sunjy schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich die karte stark untertakten muss ect würde ich eher auf eine 2080 oder 1080Ti gehen da bweiß ich das die weniger Strom benötigen. Aber gerade für Division sind halt der Große Speicher schon sehr nice.



Ich hab einige Lasttests gemacht, wenn man die Karte vernünftig betreibt sollte das gehen. Die Karte hat aber teils heftige Ausschläge bei der Leistungsaufnahme. Mein 550Watt NT konnte ich gezielt ausschalten.



Mal zum Thema OC: Ich hab mir jetzt sprichwörtlich nen Wolf(enstein) getestet. Ich krieg die Karte mit allen möglichen Werten stable durch meinen Parcour.
Aber die beiden Spiele mit Async Compute machen Probleme ohne Ende. Nachdem ich jetzt alles mögliche getestet habe, komme ich zu der Erkenntnis das Async Compute aktuell irgendwie einen Bug hat bei der Karte.

Das Problem ist, das mit ASC die Taktgrenzen nicht eingehalten werden. Immer wieder springt der Takt auf absurd hohe Werte, bis dieser irgendwann die Karte raus peakt. Setze ich Beispielsweise ein Setting mit 1930 Mhz an, peakt die Karte in RE2 einfach mal auf 1962Mhz. Das selbe beim Speicher. Steht dieser auf 1200 sehe ich teilweise Werte von 1233-1260Mhz. Um das zu kompensieren muss ich absurd hohe Spannungswerte einstellen um diese Spiele 4K stable zu bekommen. Ich dachte zuerst das wären Auslesefehler. Dem ist aber offenbar nicht so.
Ich habe mal ASC in Wolfenstein deaktiviert, das beseitigt das Problem und meine vermeintlich stabilen Settings laufen durch.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder die selbe Beobachtung gemacht?


----------



## DARPA (19. Februar 2019)

Das konnte ich aber auch schon stock beobachten, dass die Taktrate drüber schiesst. Also 1830 MHz als Maximum hab ich da auch gesehen. 
Aber erst beim testen, als ich die Lüfter auf 100% laufen hatte. Mit normaler Lüfterkurve, also höheren Temps, war das nicht so.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (19. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: ja, 3DMark mit ASC bzw auch immer wieder mal so - die voreingestellten GPU/VRAM - 1801/1000 schießen immer wieder auf 1860/1020 o.Ä.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Februar 2019)

Far Cry New Dawn scheint der Radeon VII wirklich zu schmecken.

Radeon VII / 1440p / Max Settings / 1900 MHZ GPU / 1200 HBM 2 / -10% Power Target / 1,025 Volt / Verbrauch 295W / *FPS 113*
RTX 2080 TI / 1440p / Max Settings / 1815 MHZ GPU / 7400 GDDR6 / Power Target +-0 / 0,850 Volt / Verbrauch 318W / *FPS 125*

So nah war ich mit der Radeon noch nicht an der 2080 TI dran.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es irgendwelche Statistiken, welche die Ausfallrate 
belegen ? Die Karte würde mich sehr interessieren.
Danke Euch !
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2019)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt es irgendwelche Statistiken, welche die Ausfallrate
> belegen ? Die Karte würde mich sehr interessieren.
> Danke Euch !
> ...



Was für ne Ausfallrate? Vegachips sind unzerstörbar.

@Topic: Ok, naja das ist beim OC defintiv ein Problem das ganze.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

StarCitizen (da kann man teilweise schon mehr Vram brauchen)
YouTube

In Zukunft wird sich die R7 noch gut entwickeln.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (19. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was für ne Ausfallrate? Vegachips sind unzerstörbar.
> 
> @Topic: Ok, naja das ist beim OC defintiv ein Problem das ganze.



Hallo, sorry, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte, ob es irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten
mit der Karte gibt.  Wie gesagt, die Karte würde mich reizen. 
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Februar 2019)

Bis auf den eher schlechten Kühler ist die Karte gut.
Jetzt müssen die Treiber noch passen, dann kann man die Karte auch als echte Alternative zur 2080 nehmen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Bei AMD gibt es immer nur ein Problem = Stock-Settings.
Wer keine Rekorde brechen will kann sehr gut UV  mit allen Karten.
Zusätzlich den HBM ein mue anheben und es reicht eigentlich.
In Games net Maxed sondern 1..2 Regler links.

Ralle kannst Du mal bitte 1800/1150 bei PT= -20 mit UV testen.(würde für viele Nichtmodder reichen)
Wieviel Lüfter brauchst Du dann ? (bei welcher Spannung)


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2019)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo, sorry, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte, ob es irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten
> mit der Karte gibt.  Wie gesagt, die Karte würde mich reizen.
> Viele Grüße,
> Schnitzel



Bisher kann ich nichts gravierendes erkennen. Der Abitrator(Taktgeber) mit der aktuellen API(Treiber) ist ziemlich nervig. Aber sonst fluppt das Teil.


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

Was ich so rauslese braucht die Vega VII etwas mehr CPU Power als eine 2080 um ihre Power zu entfalten... ist das so korrekt?


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Was ich so rauslese braucht die Vega VII etwas mehr CPU Power als eine 2080 um ihre Power zu entfalten... ist das so korrekt?



Bei uralten DX11-Games braucht AMD generell einen hohen CPU-Singlecoretakt. Das liegt aber an den Games.
NV belastet per Treiber mehrer Cores. In Summe Gesamtsystem ist dann sogar die CPU-Last bei NV größer.

Ein korrekter Verbrauchsvergleich AMD/NV kann daher nur am Gesamtsystem(Steckdose) erfolgen.

btw.
Habe gesehen, das Du Dich für Wasabi Mango interessierst. (4kHDR10@96HZ)
wieder auf ebay für 865,-$: (+Zoll ?) geiles Teil!
WASABI MANGO UHD430 REAL 4K HDMI 2.0 43" UHD DP LG AH-IPS 3840x2160 Monitor ///  | eBay


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

ich meinte jetzt nich Stromtechnisch sondern reine CPU Leistung. Also... fahre ich mit einem I7 8565U mit der Vega II oder einer RTX 2080 besser wäre die korrekte frag gewesen ;D

geht auch eher um neuere Games... demnächst Division 2 und Anno 1800


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Beides kein Problem mit DX12.
Anno 1800 Closed Beta im Ersteindruck (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich jetzt mal die beiden ganz aktuellen Games (Far Cry New Dawn & Metro 2035) so vergleiche.
Die Radeon VII macht bei Far Cry New Dawn eine super Figur, bei Metro 2035 genau das Gegenteil. Deaktiviert man bei Metro 2035 einen Teil der Gameworks Effekte, gibt es einen ordentlichen FPS boost. Schade dass wir immer mehr eine 2 Klassen Gaming Gesellschaft werden, ich finde es OK wenn AMD und Nvidia mit den Gamingschmieden zusammen arbeiten, noch besser würde ich es finden wenn diese nicht nur einen Hersteller boosten. Klar RayTracing sieht bei Metro 2035 toll aus, nur warum muss man AMD benachteiligen? Far Cry New sieht besser aus (knackige Texturen, schönes Wasser, schöne Animationen) und performt mit beiden Herstellern richtig gut. Metro 2035 hat eine tolle Atmosphäre, die mit RayTracing noch glaubhafter wirkt, performt aber nur mit Nvidia so richtig gut (nach meinen Empfinden), bei AMD muss paar Sachen runter drehen (fällt nicht weiter im Spielgeschehen), ist aber unnötig.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Dito Prozzis. Gerade die Ryzen sind so sparsam, wäre echt ne Alternative.
Aber leider wurden einige Games mit dem IntelCompiler verbessert.

Finde ich abartig, das heutzutage die HighEnd-CPU´s an nem 360er Radi laufen.
Mit gescheitem MT und lowLevel sollte doch eigentlich Mehr möglich sein.


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Beides kein Problem mit DX12.
> Anno 1800 Closed Beta im Ersteindruck (Seite 2) - ComputerBase




dankeschön. Jetzt check ich es nur nich oder bin einfach zu doof  was würdest du mir empfehlen für meine CPU ? Oder macht es keinen unterschied und ich kann kaufen wonach mir ist?


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Was hast Du denn für einen Moni und wie sieht die Kühlung  in Deinem Gehäuse aus ?
Oder wartest Du noch auf Waterblocks ?

Bei der 2080 gibt es halt schon fertige Produkte mit AiO.
R7 dauert noch und man muss selbst Hand anlegen.

Ansonsten ist wirklich die Auflösung maßgebend.
Weiss net ob 8GB ewig reichen.

Für 3440x1440 würde ich aktuell heute die 64nitro im Mindstar für 399,-€(+3xGames)
kaufen.
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Sofern Dein NT Das schafft. Wäre evtl. soundso besser bei der Graka ein mue zu sparen und das NT zu tauschen und 
zusätzlich etwas Ram kann auch net schaden.

Die Games mit viel Vram-Bedarf sind z.T. auch net zimperlich beim Ram und der Auslagerungsdatei!


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

Kühlung sieht so aus das meine 2 lüfter für das Notebook halt gas geben wenns heiß wird 

Da aber nur die CPU gekühlt wird wenn die GPU dranhängt geht sie halt voll ins Power Limit von 25Watt.. zumindest bei CPU Benches. Bei Games taktet er eigentlich immer zwischen 3,6 und 4ghz auf allen kernen.  Temp liegt bei 68Crad im Benchmark. Hab schon UV und WLP getauscht gegen was anständiges. 

Monitor soll der hier werden.  Acer XR2 XR382CQKbmijphuzx ab €' '980,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder halt einer der das selbe Panel hat von LG ect. Auf jedenfall 38 Zoll Freesync und 3840x1600 Auflösung. Angeblich sollen die aber auch mit Nvidia das Freesync nutzen können.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube nicht dass wir bei der Radeon VII wirklich Custom Designs sehen  werden.
Die die die Karte wollen, kaufen sie und fertig. Die Zielgruppe für die abgespeckte Profi Karte ist relativ klein, ich denke zu klein um da lukrativ Custom Karten zu bringen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Kühlung sieht so aus das meine 2 lüfter für das Notebook halt gas geben wenns heiß wird



Willst Du ein externes Gehäuse für die Graka ranhängen ? Das könnte ja auch ne separate Stromversorgung bekommen.
Habe keine Ahnung, ob die R7 in sowas passt.
Wg. dem Riserkabel ist dann auch nochmal die Performance deutlich schlechter.

Leg Dir besser einen richtigen PC zu. Notebook ist Murks für Highend.

Ich würde mir kein IPS antun für HDR. HDR600 ist Minimum.


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

Ne das läuft über thunderbolt 3 und ein eGPU Gehäuse. Das es kein Ultra hardcore CPU Racer wird is mir klar.. aber ich hab ja bewusst das System so gekauft weil ich es so wollte und jetzt das möglichst beste rauszuholen  Jetzt schwanke ich halt sehr zwischen 2080 und Radeon VII.. Ich weiß halt nich ob für die Auflösung.. is zwar noch unter 4K eine ecke... aber dennoch... 8GB Vram der 2080 nich doch schon ausgehen würden. Vom preis her denke ich werden sich beide nicht sonderlich viel nehmen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

OT:
Dachte ich mir schon. Thunderbolt ist trotzdem net allzu schnell.
Wg. der Kühlung im eGPU: --> hol Dir ne 2070Armor OC und falls die Temps passen hau ein gutes 240W-Bios von der Gaming X  drauf.
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 ARMOR 8G, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp
(inzwischen Gaming Z mit 250W)
Und beim Moni lieber 3440x1440.
Du kannst Da kein Rennpferd draus machen.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2019)

Also 4k (über Renderscale eingestellt) + Async Compute scheint die Karte echt zu quälen. Da geht sogar die Junction Temp rauf bis 85°C.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Nimmst Du denn inzwischen mal PT= -20 ?
(zum x-ten Mal gefragt)


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nimmst Du denn inzwischen mal PT= -20 ?
> (zum x-ten Mal gefragt)



Sorry, ich teste gerade PT=-10%. Die Karte ist dadurch nicht kühler. Aber es scheint der Stabilität zuträglich zu sein.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Jo,
Gurdi sagte ja schon, das dann der Takt durchgehend höher/stabiler ist und damit die Last/Fps auch.
(seine 1950 waren z.T. schneller als wackelige 2000)


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2019)

Ich bin jetzt bei -20% und habe mehr FPS. Lol!

Edit: Die Anzeige der GPU Auslastung kann man übrigens komplett in die Tonne treten. Ich war gerde definitiv im CPU-Limit und trotzdem Anzeige auf 99%.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Also 4k (über Renderscale eingestellt) + Async Compute scheint die Karte echt zu quälen. Da geht sogar die Junction Temp rauf bis 85°C.



Ja an dem Setting beiße ich mir seit Tagen die Zähne dran aus. Aber ich habs jetzt endlich.
Gamebenchmarks incoming



RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> Gurdi sagte ja schon, das dann der Takt durchgehend höher/stabiler ist und damit die Last/Fps auch.
> (seine 1950 waren z.T. schneller als wackelige 2000)



Ja das ist auch so, nur die Karte kann saufen wie ein Loch und noch schlimmer, man kriegt Peaks des Todes.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

@gaussmath
Das haste Dir verdient!

Viel Spass beim Gamen.(noch Chill dazu und Du bist zu 80% silent)


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2019)

Ist schon ne geile Karte. Muss man letztlich eingestehen. Wenn jetzt gute Customs kommen und die Treiber ausgereift sind, fetzt das schon extremst. Bin echt total zufrieden. Ich spiele gerade nochmal Strange Brigade durch mit >140FPS. Das hat selbst die 1080 Ti nicht gepackt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Denke eher wie Ralle = keine Customs.(ala FE)
Waterblocks + Morpheus Radeon VII  Edition sind wichtiger!


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2019)

So hab mein erste vernünftiges Setting fertig.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725308

Verbrauch zwischen 220-285Watt
Junctiontemp zwischen 78-89 Grad
Takt ~1900Mhz Core 1200 Speicher.

Etwa 10% + gegenüber Stock ohne Mehrverbauch.


----------



## Sunjy (20. Februar 2019)

Wie ist den die Lautstärke so bei deiner einstellung?


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hab mein erste vernünftiges Setting fertig.



Danke für die Infos (und Tips auch hinsichtlich Modderei)
1,09V ist schon ne Menge Holz! 

Kannst Du als Nächstes bitte einen UV-Build mit PT= -20 machen, bevor Du ans Eingemachte mit OC-Build gehst ?
Oder als Zwischenstep Dein Balanced mit PT= 0 laufen lassen vs. 1800@0,9xxV.
Wäre mal interessant wie weit Du durch Deine besseren Temps UVen kannst.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das AMD es zu gut gemeint hat mit der Stock-TDP.
Und der Arbitrator damit momentan net zurecht kommt.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Februar 2019)

Hier mal was zum schmökern, falls noch nicht bekannt:

Modding a 2x 140 mm All-in-One CPU Watercooler onto the AMD Radeon VII | TechPowerUp

Schade das AMD dieses mal keine Wakü anbietet, wie bei der Vega und der Fury.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Februar 2019)

RX480 hat schon mal diesen Wahnsinn gepostet gehabt


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2019)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Wie ist den die Lautstärke so bei deiner einstellung?



Hab ja den Morpheus 2 drauf, also nicht die Referenz.
Hab die F12 auf 1400Umdrehungen, höre ich leicht raus aus dem gedämmten Gehäuse. Krieg ich auch Silent, aber ich hab lieber Kühlleistung.

Muss mich mit dem Verbrauch übrigens korrigieren, hatte die falschen Bilder ausgelesen. Es sind 245-310Watt mit dem Setting.


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Weil Ralle von FC so begeistert ist, mal Was zum anschauen: Net nur GPU sondern auch HBM-Takt ist dynamisch, Vram am Schluss auf 10GB.
YouTube


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Februar 2019)

So liebe Freunde, weil mein altes Gehäuse langsam den Geist aufgibt..bzw. abgeranzt ist (war schon 6 Jahre alt) und vlt weil ich mich auf ein Seitenteil gesetzt habe und es das nicht zum nachbestellen gibt ._., bin ich auf den Nachfolger, das Corsair Carbide Air 740 umgestiegen. Nun ist der Festplattenkäfig auch nicht mehr im Hauptraum und dafür Platz für 2 weitere 140mm Lüfter. Hab die Stock Corsair dort unten eingespannt und die dübbeln so mit 800rpm vor sich hin, also quasi lautlos, als intake Fans. 

Diese kleine Änderung hat erstaunlicher Weise gleich 6° Junction Temp ausgemacht. Hab ich gar nicht mit gerechnet. Find ich super 

Also wir sehen, Airflow im Gehäuse trägt auch massiv zu den GPU-Temps bei. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Hoffe der Morpheus kommt vor Mai, dann bin ich 100% gerüstet für den Sommer und kann auch bissl mehr OC geben.

PS: Noch ein Bild zur veranschaulichung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Da kann die Gute mit"gaussmod" + Bodenlüfter  ja mal richtig Durchatmen!
Hast Du auch Staubfilter drin?


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Februar 2019)

Ja staubfilter sind vor jedem Fan, ansonsten wird mir das zu staubig und ja, genau die die du gepostet hast 

Das Carbide Air 740 ist schon geil..ein Problem hab ich jedoch..wer auch immer das Frontpanel designed hat und festgelegt hat, dass man den Festplattenk#fig und 8 Kotzschrauben abdrehen muss, nur um das Panel abzunehmen und den Staubfilter in Front zu reinigen, möge in der Hölle schmoren. Daumenschrauben hätten es auch getan..ansonsten ist es top, aber nicht Wartungsfreundlich.


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Der Preis ist auch geil, wie das Case vom Doc. (Du bringst Alle in Versuchung! )
Corsair Carbide Air 740 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi | Mindfactory.de
Lian Li PC-O11 Air mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Februar 2019)

Sehr schickes Gehäuse!  Da wäre ich sogar bereit meinen quadratischen Radi aufzugeben und in 2 zu splitten. Habe momentan Thermaltake v21, das geile da ist - man kann es drehen wie man will und alle 4 Seiten außer Front und Back sind austauschbar. Blöd ist nur, dass da kein ATX reinpasst. Hmm... hmm...  Das Lian Li ist auch schick!


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Der Doc hat ja auch 2 Radis.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Februar 2019)

Ich sehe da auf dem Bild nur 1 oben, unten gibt es nur 3 Lüfter, wo hast du das her?


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Such mal die Beiträge von drstoecker im Vega-Laberthread oder hier
Neues Gehäuse und Kühler gesucht
Da gibts Alle Pics.
Net, das ich Das mit Ace verwechsel, der hat definitiv 2 kleine Radis.
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Februar 2019)

Du bist lustig  10K Seiten... vllt gibt er selber ein Link wenn er mal wieder hier vorbei schaut.


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

siehe oben (lnk ergänzt)

Jo, ich werde mir mal ein Pils gönnen, das macht lustig.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auf dem Bild nur 1 oben, unten gibt es nur 3 Lüfter, wo hast du das her?


Ein 360er ek pe oben und einer nach hinten raus.
kannste auch auf meinem Profil unter Album sehen.


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Februar 2019)

Nach paar Tagen mit Fieber im Bett dachte ich, dass ich nun endgültig Halluzinationen habe: DiRT Rally 2.0 тест GPU/CPU | Racing Simulators / Гонки | Тест GPU


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Nach paar Tagen mit Fieber im Bett dachte ich, dass ich nun endgültig Halluzinationen habe: DiRT Rally 2.0 тест GPU/CPU | Racing Simulators / Гонки | Тест GPU



Hab mir schon gedacht dass das auf Vega wieder gut rennt. Dirt liebt schnellen Speicher.
 Hab mir gestern den Artikel in der GameStar dazu duchgelesen. Die Screenshots im mag sehen wirklich Bombe aus.

Es zieht sich eh schon seit ner Weile, Pascal baut abseits der 1080ti massiv ab während Vega selbst gegen die neue gen von NV immer noch kompetitiv ist. Das war auch absehbar wie ich finde.
Den kleinen Pascals fehlt es an Shadern und vor allem Bandbreite.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

Es gibt keine Demo zu Dirt Rally 2 oder?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Demo zu Dirt Rally 2 oder?



Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2019)

Läuft auch bzgl. der CPU´s gut. Finde es unmöglich, das einige Games wieder so stark Richtung Intel optimiert sind.
Hier reicht schon ein kleiner Ryzen.


----------



## BigYundol (21. Februar 2019)

Oukay?

VII auf Augenhöhe zur RTX 2080 Ti? o.O
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich das auch bestätigt...

Da ich definitiv zur Zielgruppe von Dirt Rally gehöre, machte das die rote Karte gleich einiges interessanter


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2019)

Schau halt direkt bei gamegpu. Weiss jetzt net ob der 1600 limitiert.
War für mich mal wg. der CPU interessant.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Februar 2019)

Bitte mehr davon. Scheint aber ein extrem GPU-limitiertes Spiel zu sein.

Man DMC muss mit 60FPS@4k laufen auf der VII. dann bin ich glücklich. Freu mich schon wie Bolle, endlich wieder ein richtiges DMC


----------



## DARPA (21. Februar 2019)

Ich glaub, ich werde meine 7 wieder verkaufen





Spoiler



Hab mal in den treiberinternen "Upgrade Advisor" geschaut und dort steht, es wird empfohlen auf ne Vega64 umzurüsten


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich werde meine 7 wieder verkaufen



Ja, weil du zu viel FPS hast.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Läuft auch bzgl. der CPU´s gut. Finde es unmöglich, das einige Games wieder so stark Richtung Intel optimiert sind.
> Hier reicht schon ein kleiner Ryzen.



Bei Dirt Rally 2 muß man mal sehen wie die anderen Redaktionen testen. CMAA wie hier getestet wird wohl weniger Anklang finden.


----------



## Xyz963 (21. Februar 2019)

------


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2019)

Xyz963 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also hab jetzt eine XFX Radeon VII bekommen leider große Probleme dadurch...
> 
> ...



Was sagt die Junction dabei? Generell gibt es da keine Tips, zurück damit und neue her. Mit einem solchen Modell würde ich mich nicht rum ärgern wenn der standardtakt nicht läuft, zumal Unigine nicht wirklich fordernd ist für die Karte. Mit ASC haut dir die Karte dann garantiert aus den Latschen.



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei Dirt Rally 2 muß man mal sehen wie die anderen Redaktionen testen. CMAA wie hier getestet wird wohl weniger Anklang finden.


Bei GameGPU wäre ich allgemein Vorsichtig, es ist aber damit zu rechnen das die Engine schnell läuft auf den Radeons.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei GameGPU wäre ich allgemein Vorsichtig, es ist aber damit zu rechnen das die Engine schnell läuft auf den Radeons.



GameGPU  ist einfach.........naja.
Während sie hier mit CMAA testen haben sie z.B. Dirt 4 mit MSAA x8 getestet und AMD in 4K direkt abgeschossen. Allein die reduzierung auf MSAA 4x (PCGH Test) hat gereicht  um wieder alles ins Lot zu bringen. 

Dirt Rally und Dirt 4 sind auch schon gut auf AMD gelaufen.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Februar 2019)

@rx480
schau mal hier, hat grad einer in nem thread hier gepostet

http://www.barrowint.com/index.php/article/1161.html


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2019)

Schöner h2o-Umbau! 
Wäre Was für Crocodile, wenn Er später Alles neu aufteilen möchte.


btw.
Zu Reviews:
Alles mit 8x MSAA (vllt. noch in 4k) ist vollkommen veraltet und sinnlos.
Ein modernes Game kann inGame-Scaling + PostAA. Am besten noch AA über AC für lau.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (21. Februar 2019)

Ja, das sieht verdammt gut aus!  Ich schaue mir sowas wahnsinnig gern an, aber selber werd' nicht machen - keine Geduld für solche Sachen und meine Kiste steht eh unterm tisch, so dass man nix sieht.


----------



## Freiheraus (22. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht dass das auf Vega wieder gut rennt. Dirt liebt schnellen Speicher.
> Hab mir gestern den Artikel in der GameStar dazu duchgelesen. Die Screenshots im mag sehen wirklich Bombe aus.
> 
> Es zieht sich eh schon seit ner Weile, Pascal baut abseits der 1080ti massiv ab während Vega selbst gegen die neue gen von NV immer noch kompetitiv ist. Das war auch absehbar wie ich finde.
> Den kleinen Pascals fehlt es an Shadern und vor allem Bandbreite.



Ja interessant, an Maxwells gutem Abschneiden (die GTX 960 hat im Normalfall keine Chance gegen die R9 380X, die GTX 980 tanzt der GTX 1060 auf der Nase rum und die GTX 980 Ti ist einfach nur frech gegenüber der GTX 1070, GTX 1070 Ti und RTX 2060^^), sieht man, dass die Engine/das Game keine reine GCN Stärke ist. Wobei, Forward+ vielleicht ein bisschen 

Edit: 
Ihr VII-Bekloppten seid ja emsig ohne Ende, da komme ich mit dem Nachlesen nie nach...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2019)

Der Vorteil der "kleinen" Pascal ist die gute Auslastung in allen Lebenslagen. In Spielen welche auch eine noch größere Anzahl Shader ausgelastet bekommen legen sie daher kaum weiter zu.
Wobei es der VII in der Richtung wegen weniger aber dafür höher taktenden Shadern eigentlich auch besser gehen müsste als der V64.


----------



## ky0mu81 (22. Februar 2019)

So jetzt hab ich meine VII auch...
Da ich beim Testen ein ziemliches Wechselbad der Gefühle durchlebt hab ein etwas ausführlicherer Bericht. Wer sich den ganzen Text nicht geben Will --> Fazit

Beim Auspacken hat mir gleich ein goldenes Funkeln ins Gesicht gestrahlt. Das wird doch nicht etwa ein Zeichen sein dachte ich mir da? Das es nur die Nachmittagssonne war die sich in den vergoldeten PCIe Stecker Kontakten gespiegelt hat ignorieren wir einfach mal...
Voller Vorfreude eingebaut und Treiber installiert, dann schau ich als erstes in den Wattman und mein Lächeln verwandelte sich augenblicklich in "Scream Face" --- 1103mv Stock stand da... WTF!
Nachdem der erste Schock erstmal abgeklungen war hab ich schon überlegt die Karte gleich wieder einzupacken... aber naja testen kann man ja mal.
Gut ein OC Wunder wirds wohl nicht sein aber vielleicht isse ja ganz ok mit UV dachte ich mir. 1050mv rein TSE - check, na wenigstens das kann sie. 1040mv - np, 1030, 1020, 1010, 1000 - kein zucken und kein flackern. Hmm, vielleicht is das Ding doch garnicht so bescheiden...
990, 980, 970 WTH? Erst bei 960mv hatte ich erste deutliche Bildfehler! Zurück auf 970mv und erstmal den vollen Benchmark Parkur durchlaufen lassen, hier und da par kleine Auffaelligkeiten also nochmal mit 980mv und diesmal lief alles perfekt durch.
Hey, das ist doch garnicht mal so übel, vielleicht kann se ja doch n bissl OCen?
Fangen wir mal moderat an, 1050mv und 1850mhz und los, np! 1860, 1870, 1880, 1890, 1900,  ehhhhh? 1910, 1920, 1930mhz --- really? 1940 meine Kinnlade hat gerade den Boden erreicht als sie mir bei 1950mhz endlich abge... ist! :o
So ganz 100% stabil waren die 1940mhz dann auch net aber das die GPU 1930Mhz@1050mv macht haett ich nie und nimmer erwartet mit der Standard Spannung von über 1100mv, ich dachte eigenlich das waere ein ganz guter Indikator für die GPU Güte aber scheinbar wohl doch net.
Im Endeffekt hab ich max 1980mhz@1130mv stabil bekommen wobei auch 2000MHz@1150mv durch die meisten Benchmarks problemlos durch ging mit dem Sahnehäubchen das auch der HBM2 mit 1200mhz reibungslos läuft 
Weiter will ich erstmal nicht gehn weil die JT schon gut richtung 110° geht, ich kanns kaum erwarten was das Teil macht wenn ich mein Heatkiller draufpack... aber erstmal Geduld bewahren. 
Derweil hab ich meinen Sweetspot bei 1900mhz@1025mv gefunden da is die Lautstärke noch einigermassen erträglich und die Leistung ist schon spürbar besser.

Fazit:
Die Spannung der Werkseinstellung ist kein sicherer Indikator für eine gute/schlechte GPU (1103mv Stock aber 980mv UV und 1980mhz@1130mv OC stable)
Die Performance ist selbst @Stock deutlich besser als alles was ich mit meiner V64OC(NonLC) je erreichen konnte, mit OC vs OC ist der Abstand etwa gleich wie Stk vs Stk! (und das ist viel!)
Der Kühler ist nicht ganz so grottig wie ich befürchtet habe aber auch kein vergleich zu guten Custom OC Karten...
Die Lüftersteuerung hat einen Knacks, im def. laufen die Lüfter sehr träge an, was an sich eigentlich gut ist, aber dann auch ewig lang nach wenn die Last schon lange weg und die GPU schon lange kalt ist... die manuelle Steuerung reagiert viel zu sensibel und schaltet oft schnell hoch/runter was extrem nervig sein kann.
Ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät, mit ein bisschen Tuning im Wattman bekommt man eine sehr schnelle und nicht zu laute GraKa! Ist halt auch nicht ganz billig aber ich halte den Preis auch nicht für total unangemessen.
Für Gamer die einfach nur eine schnelle GPU zum Zocken wollen würde ich trotzdem eher eine 2080 oder geb.1080ti empfehlen.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Februar 2019)

@ky0mu81: Wie sind die Temps bei  1900mhz@1025mv unter harter Last, also 4k + Async Compute?


----------



## DARPA (22. Februar 2019)

Es gibt übrigens eine Update für HWiNFO64. Das kann jetzt ein paar Daten mehr auslesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------

Inzwischen bin ich auch fest überzeugt, das ein Teil der hohen Temps die dämliche Lüfterregelung ist, die immer hoch und runter geht. Also eigentlich nur hinterher regelt.

Ich hab die Lüfterkurve jetzt so eingestellt, dass ab 50°C konstante 40% anliegen. Das sind 2.000 rpm was echt noch "angenehm" ist. Dabei bleibt Tj im Schnitt auf 80°C mit Peaks auf 90. Sonst gings auf über 100 bis 105 °C.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Danke. Sieht doch schon mal gut aus.
Evtl. muss man sich die Chip-Power noch reinholen. Glaube net das Corepower das Ganze ist.
(war bei Vega immer so)


----------



## ky0mu81 (22. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @ky0mu81: Wie sind die Temps bei  1900mhz@1025mv unter harter Last, also 4k + Async Compute?



Die JT geht schon so auf  ~105° max. weil ich die Turbinen nicht auf vollen Schub haben will! 
Aber läuft also wayne...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (22. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens eine Update für HWiNFO64. Das kann jetzt ein paar Daten mehr auslesen.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> ...



DIe Frage ist jetzt auch, wer falsch ausliest? DIe Grenzen sin so eingestellt, wie HWINFO es sieht. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Danke. Sieht doch schon mal gut aus.
> Evtl. muss man sich die Chip-Power noch reinholen. Glaube net das Corepower das Ganze ist.
> (war bei Vega immer so)



Ja, der Gesamtverbrauch wäre interessant, dann könnte man auf momentan buggy Radeon-Overlay verzichten. Denn 55W Verbrauch glaub ich nicht wirklich, auch wenn die Karte so schon sehr sparsam ist

OT: wie macht ihr dass die Miniaturansichten direkt im Textfluss eingebettet werden?


----------



## DARPA (22. Februar 2019)

Das wird wohl nicht das letzte Update sein. Alles wird noch nicht richtig ausgelesen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens eine Update für HWiNFO64. Das kann jetzt ein paar Daten mehr auslesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten, der aktuelle Blindflug ist ein Zustand.

Die vermeintliche Memoryvoltage ist die GPU Spannung. Immerhin, ich sehe endlich was wirklich anliegt.

Update: Das Tool ist ein Segen, endlich sehe ich die wirklichen Auswirkungen. Da ist doch einiges anders als es das AMD Tool sagt.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welchen Tool ich glauben soll.
Der AMD Treiber meint 1900 MHZ, HWinFO meint 1925 MHZ
Der AMD Treiber meint 93° T Junction, HWinFO meint 90° T Junction
Der AMD Treiber meint 1250 MHZ HBM, HWinFO meint 1250 MHZ HBM

Irgendwie ergibt das keinen Sinn. Entweder HWinFO schätzt anders oder der Treiber von AMD.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Die Ableseintervalle sind ja net 100%ig gleich und die Radeon VII scheint sehr dynamisch zu agieren.
Könnte also nur im Leerlauf auf dem Desktop rel. gleich sein.

Beim Verbrauch verwendet HWinfo seine eigene Methode sofern man nicht AMD-ADL wählt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (22. Februar 2019)

Tja, wenn man wüsste, was HWinFO ausliest... allerdings glaube ich, das HWinFO bei einigen Sachen eher Recht hat, es haut aber bei fast allen Anzeigen ein paar 1 bis 2 Einheiten drauf, z.B, bei Junction 73-74 gegenüber 72 im AMD-Treiber.

Spannung: Maximum auf 950mV festgelegt - HWinFO zeigt den angeblich reellen Wert bis zum Maximum 950mV, allerdings unter Memoryvoltage, siehe auch Post über dir, AMD Treiber zeigt gar nix dazu 
GPU Clock: grad kurz mit Grenzen im WattMan herumgespielt, Min=1001MHz, Max=1802MHz eingestellt - die Anzeige in HWinFO bewegt sich in diesen Grenzen (1002 - 1803), AMD Treiber spinnt wie Sau (25 - 1896 usw)
HBM Clock: auf 1050MHz festgelegt - die Anzeige in HWinFO geht bis zum Maximum 1051MHz, AMD Treiber spinnt wieder, bis 1134 z.B.

Andere, eher unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit - HWinFO liest bei Maxima nicht den tatsächlichen Wert sondern schneidet bei dem gemeldeten eingestellten ab.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2019)

Ihr müsst das anders betrachten. HW Info zeigt beim Takt zum Beispiel die Taktstufe an die angelegt wird, das entspricht nicht durchgehend dem realen Takt, aber man erkennt endlich an welchem Punkt in der Boosttable man sich befindet mit der Einstellung. Auch erkennt man jetzt das die eingestellte Spannung mit Offset angelegt wird wie bei der V10. Es gibt stets einen Offset von 25mv und die Spannung variiert immer um einige mv nach oben oder unten. So kann man jetzt granular die Spannung justieren so das ein gewisser Wert nicht unterschritten wird, das hilft deutlich beim stabilisieren der Taktraten.

Netterweise wird mittlerweile sogar mein NT komplett ausgelesen, das bedeutet das ich jetzt zuverlässiges monitoring über Zeit betreiben kann beim Verbrauch und zwar auch in 4k Vollbild


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Kannst Du mal Was zu den 25mV sagen. Z.Bsp hat man 1,000V und dann wäre 975mV der nächste Step nach unten ? (Zumindestens als Verbrauchsstufe )
Man könnte sich dann den max. stabilen Takt zu den 975mV suchen bei gleichem PT von -20 mit Referenzlüfter. Oder ?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal Was zu den 25mV sagen. Z.Bsp hat man 1,000V und dann wäre 975mV der nächste Step nach unten ? (Zumindestens als Verbrauchsstufe )
> Man könnte sich dann den max. stabilen Takt zu den 975mV suchen bei gleichem PT von -20 mit Referenzlüfter. Oder ?



Nein, wenn du 1100mv einstellst im Treiber liegen nachher maximal 1075mv an. Ergo, 25mv Offset.
Die Karte agiert auch viel Grobschlächtiger als ich zuerst gedacht habe und wechselt recht Steif mit relativ großen Sprüngen zwischen den Boosttables in denen sie dann nochmal anhand der Auslastung leicht den Takt variiert in einer kleinen Range.

Das Ist im Grunde nichts anderes als bei der V10, nur ziemlich sinnfrei mit einer völlig überflüssigen, steifen Kruve versehen. 7 P-States wie bei der V10 wären mir wesentlich lieber gewesen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das ewig so bleibt, ideal ist das auf jeden Fall nicht! 

Naja, ich kann jetzt zumindest endlich mal nachvollziehen was da abgeht.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Februar 2019)

Nun, endlic hbekommen auch wir Karten Rein
 4 Shop erwarten Lieferungen kommende Woche und beim Kunden bis Anfang März --- Aber die Preise gehen bei 799 bis 849 Euro, gleich wie bei Caseking
Meine RX Vega 64 OHNE Online Shop Garantie bekomme ich kaum noch weg, (350 Euro)
daher kostet der Umstieg doch weitaus mehr als angedacht.

@Gurdi ----> umsteigen oder bleiben lassen und auf Navi Ende Jahr bis 2020 hoffen als High End.

Wie klingt der Lüfter im Gegensatz zur Referenz Karte RX Vega 64 /56


----------



## Hardware Freak (23. Februar 2019)

Amd sollte keine Karten mehr an caseking liefern, welche Art Märchenzuschlag setzen die denn die ganze Zeit drauf...
waren die immer schon so ne Apotheke? Ist mir nie aufgefallen. Da kauf ich nie mehr was, falls ich das je tat.


----------



## sulik (23. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie klingt der Lüfter im Gegensatz zur Referenz Karte RX Vega 64 /56



Also meine Ref. Vega 56 war nicht so laut als die Ref Radeon VII.
Die Turbine der Radeon ist noch mal ein anderes Kaliber. 

Für mich ist es ab 2400RPM  sehr störend, da mein Gehäuse 20cm, neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch steht. 



Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Amd sollte keine Karten mehr an caseking liefern, welche Art Märchenzuschlag setzen die denn die ganze Zeit drauf...
> waren die immer schon so ne Apotheke? Ist mir nie aufgefallen. Da kauf ich nie mehr was, falls ich das je tat.



Musste da direkt an einen Aftermarket Tuning Shop denken.
Die verkaufen Fittings, Benzinpumpen etc. mit einer "Zusatz-Hype-Yolo" Steuer. 

Aber sie alle überleben ja irgendwie. ..


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2019)

@Hardware Freak
AMD liefert auch keine Karten an die Händler.
AMD beliefert die Großhändler und die liefern die Karten an die Einzelhändler welche dann das Zeug an den Endkunden verkaufen und Angebot / Nachfrage hat schon immer den Preis steigen lassen. Zudem zwingt dich doch niemand beim Caseking zu kaufen


@ATIR290
Navi wird nicht für High End kommen, das weiß man mittlerweile schon seit vorigen Jahr. Klar, du kannst hoffen aber die Radeon VII wird für 2019 erstmal die Speerspitze bei AMD bleiben.
Und selbst wenn deine Händler nicht dicht gemacht hätten, mehr als 300€ zahlt niemand für eine gebrauchte Vega 64.


----------



## gaussmath (23. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Navi wird nicht für High End kommen, das weiß man mittlerweile schon seit vorigen Jahr. Klar, du kannst hoffen aber die Radeon VII wird für 2019 erstmal die Speerspitze bei AMD bleiben.
> Und selbst wenn deine Händler nicht dicht gemacht hätten, mehr als 300€ zahlt niemand für eine gebrauchte Vega 64.



Es wurde auch schon gesagt, dass Vega 20 in 7nm nicht für den Consumer-Bereich kommt.^^ Ich würde mich da auch überraschen lassen, falls es doch so kommt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du 1100mv einstellst im Treiber liegen nachher maximal 1075mv an. Ergo, 25mv Offset.



Im wichtigen UV-Bereich von 980 ..1025mV scheint es keinen Offset zu geben.
misterh und gbm31 im 3dC hatten keine relevante Abweichung bei der GPU-Core-Spannung (in HWinfo mit Mem vertauscht).


----------



## Benji21 (23. Februar 2019)

So, endlich alles da für nen Umbau... fehlen eigentlich noch Wasserkühler, für das Referenz-Vieh ist mir das Flüssigmetall eigentlich zu schade.


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Hattest Du Eine Graka an Alphacool geschickt ?


----------



## Wieselwurm (23. Februar 2019)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten das endlich Wasserkühlblocks für die VII raus kommen. 
Mit Wasserkühlung wird die Karte erst richtig interessant. Da juckts in den Fingern^^


----------



## MrZaboo (23. Februar 2019)

Meine Pulse kam heute an, habe sie gerade eingebaut und siehe da: ebenfalls Samsung Speicher 

Edit: Whoops, falscher Thread


----------



## sunyego (23. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht dass das auf Vega wieder gut rennt. Dirt liebt schnellen Speicher.
> Hab mir gestern den Artikel in der GameStar dazu duchgelesen. Die Screenshots im mag sehen wirklich Bombe aus.
> 
> Es zieht sich eh schon seit ner Weile, Pascal baut abseits der 1080ti massiv ab während Vega selbst gegen die neue gen von NV immer noch kompetitiv ist. .



Pascal baut massiv ab und Vega gegen die neue gen kompetitiv !?  

Back to reality  ! 

RTX2070 = 100%
GTX1080 = 86%
RX64         =  83%

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/Tests/Benchmark-Review-1274185/2/

In den mit abstand schönsten Game (Metro Exodus) kommt die wassergekühle RX64LC nicht einmal an die GTX1080FE ran.
YouTube

...und auch diese zwei Titel brauchen massiv leistung:

Hitman 2
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hitman-2-Spiel-6334/Specials/PC-Benchmark-Test-Review-Release-1269180/

Shadow of the Tomb Raider
Shadow of the Tomb Raider im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Ja, ja Pascal baut massiv ab ! Nur in deiner Traumwelt mein lieber, always the same.
Solche drops wie in Hitman 2 sind AMD exklusiv und das wissen die meisten auch ! 

Nein, nicht einmal in solchen trashgames ala Strange Brigade (AMD optimiert) oder Far Cry 5/New Dawn (AMD optimiert)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Strange-Brigade-Spiel-61029/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Review-1263803/
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/geforce-gtx-1660-ti-test/3/#diagramm-far-cry-5-2560-1440
https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/15/fa...25-grafikkarten-im-schnelldurchlauf-igorslab/


Von kleineren Spielen ala Ace Combat 7 mal lieber ganz zu schweigen, hier die neusten 15 (Kein Cherry-Picking)  

Battlefield 5: Ausführliche Performance-Analyse und Benchmarks mit 25 Grafikkarten

GTX1080 ist wie bereits erwähnt drei jahre alt !!!!! Als Pascal erschien war Vega noch nicht einmal geplant ! 
Die karte schlägt sich auch heute noch 100000X besser als erwartet und zersägt die deutlich jüngere rx64 in praktisch allen titeln ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJFm51OFcNA

GTX1080 ließ sich zudem deutlich besser übertakten als rx64 ! Die partnermodelle waren um bereits 20% schneller !



			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber der Founders Edition legen alle Partnerkarten deutlich zu. Selbst die langsamste Variante, die MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X, ist immer noch gute elf Prozent schneller. Die schnellste Grafikkarte im Vergleich ist die Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme, die 18 Prozent schneller als die Founders Edition ist.



https://www.computerbase.de/2016-07...nitt_so_viel_mehr_performance_bringt_der_takt

Die einzige karte die massiv enttäuscht ist VII ! 
In den mit abstand bestaussehendsten Games die in den letzten monaten erschienen sind weit hinter RTX2080 (Bild 1 & 2)
Eine optimierte RTX2070 kostet 300€ weniger und zersägt die VII mit leichtigkeit. 
300€ aufpreis für 6%  

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/Tests/Benchmark-Review-1274185/2/

RTX2080 gab es im übrigen schon für 550.- (Mediamarkt) und bei Mindstar kostete die karte 589.- (Bild 3)
150€ aus dem Fenster geschmissen, nicht wahr Gurdi ?  Das schlimme bzw. traurige kommt aber noch :  DEUTLICH LANGSAMER, LAUTER und STROMHUNGRIGER ! 

Bei Gamestar und vielen anderen tests landet die karte in FullHD und WQHD sogar vor VII !!!

AMD Radeon VII im Test - Kann sie die Geforce RTX 2080 schlagen?


Ein trauerspiel.


Edit ; und auch in Anthem das enorm viel leistung benötigt sucked Vega komplett ab, nichts neues !

https://www.techpowerup.com/251874/anthem-vip-demo-benchmarked-on-all-geforce-rtx-vega-cards

Ob man in taschenrechner-spielen ala  Resident Evil 2 oder BO4  110FPS oder 125FPS hat ist dagegen komplett Wayne, ja !


----------



## gaussmath (23. Februar 2019)

Der Tag lief bisher so gut...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, endlic hbekommen auch wir Karten Rein
> 4 Shop erwarten Lieferungen kommende Woche und beim Kunden bis Anfang März --- Aber die Preise gehen bei 799 bis 849 Euro, gleich wie bei Caseking
> Meine RX Vega 64 OHNE Online Shop Garantie bekomme ich kaum noch weg, (350 Euro)
> daher kostet der Umstieg doch weitaus mehr als angedacht.
> ...



Lohnen tut sich die Karte defacto nicht, das sollte klar sein. Wer eine gute V64 hat für den gibt es keinen Grund was neues zu kaufen eigentlich.
P/L ist in der Klasse total für den Arsch. Man muss die Karte schon haben wollen, in irgendeiner Weise empfehlen wegen P/L kann ich die Karte nicht, vor allem mit der Blechtrommel nicht.

Das ist klar Enthusiast Spielzeug.


----------



## Benji21 (23. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hattest Du Eine Graka an Alphacool geschickt ?



Die hatten schon eine, das heißt hat direkt einer Donnerstags bestellt und zu Alphacool schicken lassen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Februar 2019)

bekommt Ihr mit GPU Z die Daten auslesen?
Hab eben die Graka installiert, die alten Treiber gelösch, neue Treiber installiert, neu gestartet, und update von GPU Z gemacht...
Die Taktraten werden jedoch mit 1 mhz ausgelesen. ist Version 2.1.16


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> bekommt Ihr mit GPU Z die Daten auslesen?
> Hab eben die Graka installiert, die alten Treiber gelösch, neue Treiber installiert, neu gestartet, und update von GPU Z gemacht...
> Die Taktraten werden jedoch mit 1 mhz ausgelesen. ist Version 2.1.16



GPUZ liest aktuell überhaupt nichts aus, du musst HW Info verwenden.


----------



## sunyego (23. Februar 2019)

Ja, das stimmt


----------



## Benji21 (23. Februar 2019)

Grundgütiger, warum klicke ich auch auf "Beitrag anzeigen" bei Räuber Fotzenglotz... -.-* Mir ist übrigens auch sehr häufig aufgefallen dass du Stuss redest @sunyego


----------



## sunyego (23. Februar 2019)

oder das neue Hitman 2 !

Es ist zwar keine Grafikreferenz aber die Anforderungen sich auch hier ziemlich hoch. 
AMD Radeon VII vs NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 - Test kart graficznych (strona 7) | PurePC.pl

RTX2080 spielt oftmals in einer ganz anderen Liga ! Fakt


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Die Mods sollten sunyego in den AMD-Technikthreads sperren, weil Er offensichtlich net versteht, Was ein Gentlements-Agreement ist.
Wir müllen doch auch net in den grünen Threads rum.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> RTX2080 spielt oftmals in einer ganz anderen Liga ! Fakt



und du laberst dir hier im falschen thread das maul fusslig. #fakt

also... schleich dich wieder, wirst eh nicht ernst genommen.
oder is das was krankheitsbedingtes? dann seh ich dir das freilich nach.


----------



## Benji21 (23. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Mods sollten sunyego in den AMD-Technikthreads sperren, weil Er offensichtlich net versteht, Was ein Gentlements-Agreement ist.
> Wir müllen doch auch net in den grünen Threads rum.



Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu blöd polnische und weiß der Geier was noch für Seiten für cherrypicked Benches zu durchsuchen.


----------



## gaussmath (23. Februar 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu blöd polnische und weiß der Geier was noch für Seiten für cherrypicked Benches zu durchsuchen.



Er gibt wirklich alles. Ein faszinierender Ehrgeiz zeigt sich hier...


----------



## sunyego (23. Februar 2019)

rx480@
Das ist ein laberthread und kein fanboythread. 
Sogar in AMDs vorzeigespiel schlechthin (Forza4), muss sich die VII der RTX2080 geschlagen geben.

AMD Radeon VII 1440p, 4K & Ultrawide Gaming Performance  –  Techgage
Review: AMD Radeon VII - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 9

...schwach, sehr schwach.

Ein bisschen mehr objektivität würde dem thread echt gut tun. Die Performance ist nunmal sehr ernüchternd.
Ich muss jetzt leider weg, bye.


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

HWinfo liest evtl. momentan nur in großen Intervallen aus! (Corsair-NT soll wohl besonders stören)
Hier die Diskussion dazu:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 34 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Die Beta von gestern/heute dürfte auch Das sein, Was quasi im Ergebnis des o.g. Threads entstanden ist.


btw.
Was macht eigentlich unser Moderator linmoum ? Im 3dC immer fleissig dabei und Hier schaut er sich den Quark von S. in aller Ruhe an.
Genauso könnte Ralle im Vega-Laberthread mal durchgreifen.
Glaube net, das arc_daniel im Turing-Thread so ne Schlafmütze ist. Da gibts Beizeiten ne Ermahnung.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2019)

@sunyego

Bitte spar es dir einfach. Wir haben Spaß mit der Karte und bei 1080p ist die Karte schlicht unterfordert und langweilt sich zum teil.
Erst ab 1440p zeigt die Karte mehr aber das wird dir scheinbar bewusst sein und du versucht schlicht absichtlich einfach nur zu trollen, was langsam langweilig ist. In jeden AMD Thread wo es um GPUs geht, taucht ein Kommentar von dir auf der weder Sachlich fundiert ist noch zum Thema beiträgt, du bis scheinbar nur darauf aus zu trollen.

Und es gibt einige Titel wo die Radeon VII eine gute Figur macht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon komisch dass du solch Games unter dem Tisch kehrst. Klar die Radeon VII könnte ruhig mehr Performance zeigen / haben aber die Karte ist keine reine Gamer Karte und wird als solche auch nicht beworben. Die Karte ist für Creators mit schmalem Budget und nebenbei kann man mit ihr auch zocken. Zudem sind die Treiber nach ganz am Anfang, Turing war am Anfang auch nicht soooo toll (habe selbst eine 2080 TI seit Anfang an), da gab es genug Probleme mit Treibern (Bildaussetzer, Spiele schmierten ab, Bildfehler). Der Start der Radeon VII war nicht gut, findet aber wie jedes Produkt ihre Käufer.
Also verschone uns bitte mit deinem Fanboy Geschwafel und bevor du hier einen anderen mangelnde Objektivität vorwirfst, schau lieber mal selbst in den Spiegel.


@RX480

Mehr als seine Beiträge Melden kann ich auch nicht.
Alles weitere obliegt den Mods. Ansonsten, einfach auf die Igno und fertig. Der User "*sunyego*" scheint ja eine sehr große Abneigung gegen AMD zu haben.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @sunyego
> 
> Bitte spar es dir einfach. Wir haben Spaß mit der Karte und bei 1080p ist die Karte schlicht unterfordert und langweilt sich zum teil.
> Erst ab 1440p zeigt die Karte mehr aber das wird dir scheinbar bewusst sein und du versucht schlicht absichtlich einfach nur zu trollen, was langsam langweilig ist. In jeden AMD Thread wo es um GPUs geht, taucht ein Kommentar von dir auf der weder Sachlich fundiert ist noch zum Thema beiträgt, du bis scheinbar nur darauf aus zu trollen.
> ...


Ich würde es eher Zuneigung nennen, möchte auch mal mit den großen Jungs hier mitreden dürfen, ist ne Art ads. Hoffe die mods werden hier mal aktiv, weil auf solche Krawallmacher können wir hier gerne verzichten. Unsere amd Threads sind schon sehr interessant, zugegeben in den anderen Threads gibt’s ja derzeit eher keine guten Berichte aus dem fail-Lager! Und amd als wichtigste Gaming Marke unterstreicht das ja nochmal, früher oder später landen alle hier.

edit
@rx480
schreib 99% am Handy, habs hier gerade korrigiert!


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo Doc, ggf. auch Andere:

Das ist eine Unsitte immer beim Zitieren nochmal Alle Bilder drin zu lassen. Bitte raus nehmen.
Zitierte Texte können genauso auf das Wesentliche eingekürzt werden.

Das macht den Thread übersichtlicher.


----------



## Hardware Freak (24. Februar 2019)

@sunyego
Wieso kann ich meinen Kommentar eigentlich in beinahe jeden Thread einfügen, obwohl es dort um Amd gehen sollte? Vor allem frag ich mich mittlerweile wieso darum fighten ob ne 1080 ti, 2080 oder r7, keine davon wird einen Titel abspielen den die andere nicht kann, sei denn die Speicherwirtschaft ist total verkorkst programmiert, so dass nvidia verkackt, oder was weiß ich noch für zwei andere Spezialfälle.




Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Wie sehr sich die Nvidias immer anstrengen zu beweisen dass Ihrs besser ist. Das steht doch wie immer außer Frage. Es gibt aber auch andere Gründe warum Menschen nicht nur auf das Produkt schauen, sondern evtl. auch auf den der es dir gibt. Nvidia ist bei mir seit Gefühlt fast immer, einen Bitchmove nachdem anderen am abliefern, also ich probiers mal.
> 
> Physx gekauft, monopolisiert, irgendwann erkannt das es jetzt oldschool ist und freigegeben.
> Mantle von Anfang an nicht mitgemacht, aber die Lorbeeren durch directx 12 und vulkan mit eingeheimst.
> ...




Man muss sich im übrigen auch mal klar machen es gibt eigentlich nur cash cow Gründe dafür dass es eine Ti oder eine Titan gibt. Die könnten auch genauso gut noch immer die ultra und die gtx sein, wie damals 2007 eine 8800 gtx unschlagbar war und 500€ kostete, die ultra schon 700 für 10% mehr Leistung. Schon damals vollkommen Irre! Nochmal ne 5870 war 2010 das schnellste (und innovativste mit directx11) und die kam für 350€ raus!! Hallo! Team Grün hätte die damals schon für nen tausi verkauft Ihr grünen Chefchecker


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Februar 2019)

@Evgasüchtiger

Beleidigen musst ihn aber auch nicht.
Klar nervt es wenn er jeden Thread versucht zu stören, da kann man aber mit Argumenten gegenhalten und falls das auch nichts hilft in letzter Instanz halt auf die Ignorelist mit ihm. Ich weiß im Netz beleidigt es sich schnell aber so bietest du ihm wieder Stoff um hier weiter zu trollen und das bringt keinem was.


@Hardware Freak

Team Grün hätte damals nie einen Tausender für die GTX 480 verlangen können, da der Markt ganz anders aussah.
Mit den Jahren ist alles teurer geworden, das fängt schon bei Lebensmittel an wo entweder weniger Inhalt drinnen ist oder es ist eben teurer geworden. Logisch dass das dann alle Bereiche trifft und die Hardware macht da keine Ausnahme. Nvidia ist halt in der Position wo sie es wagen können und scheinbar gibt es genügend kaufkräftige.
Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber wenn die Hardware weniger kosten würde aber die Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Beleidigen musst ihn aber auch nicht.
> Klar nervt es wenn er jeden Thread versucht zu stören, da kann man aber mit Argumenten gegenhalten und falls das auch nichts hilft in letzter Instanz halt auf die Ignorelist mit ihm. Ich weiß im Netz beleidigt es sich schnell aber so bietest du ihm wieder Stoff um hier weiter zu trollen und das bringt keinem was.
> ...


Ich weiß darum hab ich mich schon zurück gehalten [emoji16]

Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

Gibt ja Neues V106 Bios für die Seven
Mit jenem Bios nun, würdest dir die VII nochmals kaufen oder doch bei deiner RX Vega bleiben wenn nochmals vor dem Kauf stehen würdest.
Dank Dir!


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Februar 2019)

Das neue V106 Bios soll das OC Verhalten etwas verbessern, die Temperatur senken (da der Lüfter Bug behoben wurde).
Kann man nehmen, bzw. würde ich ohne bedenken drauf geben.
Ansonsten gilt wie immer. Bist du unzufrieden mit deiner Karte, hol dir eine neue. Aktuell musst du dir klar sein dass die Radeon VII Out of the Box so ziemlich das lauteste ist was der Markt zu bieten hat. Also ist selbst optimieren pflicht, zumal scheint die Chance hoch zu sein einen Krüppel Chip zu erwischen, in den englischen Foren gibt es viele deren Stock Voltage 1,085 oder so ist. Da wird das ganze halt noch mal um einiges lauter.
Abgesehen von der Kühlung macht die Karte alles besser als die Vega 64.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es zieht sich eh schon seit ner Weile, Pascal baut abseits der 1080ti massiv ab während Vega selbst gegen die neue gen von NV immer noch kompetitiv ist.



Also ich hab mir spaßeshalber mal die letzten 7 Spiele Tests auf CB und auf PCGH angesehen und sehe da zwischen 1080 und Vega 64 keinen Unterschied.
Wenn du wirklich sagst, Pascal baut "massiv" ab, dann betreibst du wohl wieder die übliche Beweihräucherung.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht dass das auf Vega wieder gut rennt. Dirt liebt schnellen Speicher.



Wieso sind dann alte Nvidiakarten mit viel langsameren Speicher schneller als Turing?
Und mit welchen Mitteln erkennst du dass das Spiel schnellen Speicher "liebt", oder ist das nur wieder eine deiner Behauptungen, die du nie belegen wirst?


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schaffe schleich Dich!
> Dein alter Pascal-Kram ist Off Topic.



Man kann ja über solche Sachen diskutieren. Am Ende sind alle Beteiligten vielleicht sogar schlauer als vorher.  Aber der Style! Das geht einfach nicht. Erstmal beleidigen und unterstellen, alles andere Sachliche gerät dadurch in den Hintergrund. Wie kann das derart an einem selbst vorbeigehen, dass das ein "suboptimales" Kommunikationsmittel ist? Ich staune immer wieder...


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir spaßeshalber mal die letzten 7 Spiele Tests auf CB und auf PCGH angesehen und sehe da zwischen 1080 und Vega 64 keinen Unterschied.
> Wenn du wirklich sagst, Pascal baut "massiv" ab, dann betreibst du wohl wieder die übliche Beweihräucherung.



Dann liest du wohl andere Tests als ich 
Bf5, COD, FH4, Division 2, Anthem, Apex Legends, RE 2, Metro Exodus, usw.





> Wieso sind dann alte Nvidiakarten mit viel langsameren Speicher schneller als Turing?
> Und mit welchen Mitteln erkennst du dass das Spiel schnellen Speicher "liebt", oder ist das nur wieder eine deiner Behauptungen, die du nie belegen wirst?



Man nehme das Spiel, übertakte separat den Speicher und siehe da, man wird schlauer. Wo in Dirt bitte Pascal schneller als Turing sein soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht.



ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Gibt ja Neues V106 Bios für die Seven
> Mit jenem Bios nun, würdest dir die VII nochmals kaufen oder doch bei deiner RX Vega bleiben wenn nochmals vor dem Kauf stehen würdest.
> Dank Dir!




Da hat sich im Grundsatz nichts geändert, generell lohnt die Karte nicht wenn man von einer V64 wechselt. Ich erreiche ziemlich exakt 30% Abstand OC vs. OC. wobei die VII noch Reserven hat bei mir.
Das Biosupdate ändert da wenig dran. Geändert wurde Fantable und die SOC Spannung, das macht die Karte sogar im Grunde etwas langsamer wenn man an der Grenze des PL hängt. Hauptproblem ist aktuell beim OC der Wattman, wobei das mit der Referenzkühlung keine so große Rolle spielt wie bei mir.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

Achso, was ich ja noch gar nicht erwähnt habe. Ich konnte gestern mit dem neuen BIOS stabil OCen. Lasst mich jetzt nicht lügen, aber es lief mit 1900MHz/1150MHz HBM/1090mV stabil. Ob's noch weiter runter geht mit der Spannung, habe ich nicht getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Achso, was ich ja noch gar nicht erwähnt habe. Ich konnte gestern mit dem neuen BIOS stabil OCen. Lasst mich jetzt nicht lügen, aber es lief mit 1900MHz/1150MHz HBM/1090mV stabil. Ob's noch weiter runter geht mit der Spannung, habe ich nicht getestet.



Eigentlich kannst du auch mal den Speicher neu checken. Wenn man das PL nicht manuell erweitert springt der nicht mehr so grob wie vorher.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

Ja, gute Idee. Ich schmeiße gerade mal Strange Brigade an (das am besten aussehende Spiel zur Zeit! ).


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, gute Idee. Ich schmeiße gerade mal Strange Brigade an (das am besten aussehende Spiel zur Zeit! ).



Mit grottigen 100 Fps AVG. in UHD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie habe ich ne andere Karte.  HMB rennt jetzt bei 1200MHz, UV geht besser, OC sowieso... It's magic. 

Für mich war das neue BIOS ein Segen.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi: Langweilt sich deine CPU bei Strange Brigade auch so? Aus dem Radi kommt nur kalte Luft. 

Die Radeon VII hat für mich bisher einige Rekorde gebrochen. Noch nie hat ein Stück Hardware mich durch solch ein Wechselbad der Gefühle gehen lassen. Aber so wird's wenigstens nicht langweilig.  Ne echt, das ist kein Scherz. Die 1080 Ti ist mir nach ein paar Tagen schon langweilig geworden.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Langweilt sich deine CPU bei Strange Brigade auch so? Aus dem Radi kommt nur kalte Luft.
> 
> Die Radeon VII hat für mich bisher einige Rekorde gebrochen. Noch nie hat ein Stück Hardware mich durch solch ein Wechselbad der Gefühle gehen lassen. Aber so wird's wenigstens nicht langweilig.  Ne echt, das ist kein Scherz. Die 1080 Ti ist mir nach ein paar Tagen schon langweilig geworden.



Ja bei Strange Brigade macht die CPU quasi gar nichts.


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Noch nie hat ein Stück Hardware mich durch solch ein Wechselbad der Gefühle gehen lassen.



Wir haben Alle mit Dir gelitten und freuen uns übers Happy End.

btw.
Wie siehts eigentlich bei den Leuten mit Ref.lüfter aus mit dem neuen Bios.
Könnte mir ein besseres UVen vorstellen:
z.Bsp.
1747/1150 in der Nähe von 900mV (bei PT-20..-25)
Das sollte dann locker für die Review-Fps reichen, die noch unter Hitzestau+Lärm litten.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Februar 2019)

Gaussi, was sind denn momentan so dene stable gaming settings? Konntest du gute Kompromisse finden, auch bezüglich der Junction/Powerdraw?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

So, Gamebenchmarks fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehe grade bei einer Datei steht ACP, das soll natürlich ACOdyssey sein, PCGH "Riding Phobos"

Nähere Infos und Vergleichswerte hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725308


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2019)

Jo,
bei ACO spiked die CPU ganz schön.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Gaussi, was sind denn momentan so dene stable gaming settings? Konntest du gute Kompromisse finden, auch bezüglich der Junction/Powerdraw?



Bin jetzt im Moment bei 1800MHz/1200MHz HBM/990mV/-10 PL und rund 85°C Junction Temp. Für mich ein Träumchen...


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bin jetzt im Moment bei 1800MHz/1200MHz HBM/990mV/-10 PL und rund 85°C Junction Temp. Für mich ein Träumchen...



Läuft! Sehr gut!


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir spaßeshalber mal die letzten 7 Spiele Tests auf CB und auf PCGH angesehen und sehe da zwischen 1080 und Vega 64 keinen Unterschied.



So siehts aus.


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89@  

und titel ala AC Odyssey erwähne ich erst lieber gar nicht, oder ? 
Ja, auch hier zählt jeder Frame.

AMD gewinnt nur in Spielen wo die frameraten so hoch sind das es praktisch keine rolle spielt ob KARTE A oder B schneller ist.
Sobald leistung gefordert wird wie in spielen ala Watch Dogs 2, Frostpunk usw. brechen die karten deutlich stärker ein als die konkurrenzkarten.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Watch-Dogs-2-Spiel-55550/Specials/Test-Review-Benchmark-1214553/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Frost...nchmark-Test-Review-Release-Gameplay-1255676/


Most of the times, behind GTX1070.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> BLABLABLA



 du bist ja witzig. Alleine schon das posten von so vielen einzelnen Ergebnissen von unterschiedlichen Seiten, Test-Settings, usw. ... also feines Cherry-picking...wie soll man das Ernst nehmen können?

Yap, gar nicht.

Ach und PS: Ne GTX1080 mehr OC Potential wie eine Vega64? Das ich nicht lache. Vernünftiges OC auf ner Vega64 ist 1700MHz+ und 1100MHz auf dem HBM. Alles darunter ist Geplänkel.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

Irgendwas verträgt sich nicht mit dem Adrenalin Treiber. Hab gerde das neuste Afterburner + RTSS + HWInfo64 installiert. Läuft die Software, schmiert mir der Treiber, gerade sogar das ganze System ab.


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meinen hatte ich verschenkt, sry. Das Game lohnt aber definitiv. Allein die Technische Umsetzung ist bemerkenswert und der Koop macht zu zweit richtig laune.


Nein, defintiv nicht und erst recht nicht wenn man das spiel im SP zocken möchte.


----------



## BrandWolle (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Irgendwas verträgt sich nicht mit dem Adrenalin Treiber. Hab gerde das neuste Afterburner + RTSS + HWInfo64 installiert. Läuft die Software, schmiert mir der Treiber, gerade sogar das ganze System ab.



Afterburner macht doch seit Anfang an Probleme mit der Seven. Wenn ich den starte, dann funktioniert die Lüfterdrehzahl Anzeige weder im Afterburner noch im Adrenalin/AMD Link.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Februar 2019)

Du scheinst generell ein Problem mit dem guten Gurdi zu haben. Das merkt man in deiner gesamten Argumentationskette. Hauptsächlich anti-Gurdi und alles was er mag. Da ist weder credibility noch sonst was dabei. Bitte. Sowas muss doch nicht sein.

As for Afterburner: Würde ich generell auf AMD-Karten nicht verwenden. Der Wattman funktioniert mMn auch zuverlässiger als alle anderen OC Tools, zumindest wenn man per Reg alle Optionen freischaltet. Gibt doch für den Afterburner eigentlich keinen Nutzen bei AMD-Karten, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2019)

Leute wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn wir alle gemeinsam sunyego auf igno setzen, ich habs schon getan, einfach auf sein Profil drauf gehen und auf ignorieren, dann kann er seinen Gebrubbel posten bis er grün wird, ach ja ist ja schon grün^^
Denke eure Zeit ist euch auch zu schade um auf den Typ einzugehen.

PS Falls ihr zB uBlock Origin nutzt, dann könnt ihr nach dem ihr ihn auf Igno gesetzt habt zusätzlich ausblenden, dann seht ihr garnix mehr von ihm^^
Normal steht da ja sie haben den auf Igno gesetzt bla bla und man kann die Nachricht dennoch anzeigen lassen wenn man will, ich will es aber überhaupt nicht.
Zu seinem post steht bei mir nur 17:54 (Uhrzeit) und das wars.

Sieht dann so aus, würde ich jedem empfehlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS Ok vergesst das letzte, das müsste man bei jedem seiner posts dann machen, also Igno und gut is.


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ... also feines Cherry-picking...
> 
> .



Cherry-Picking ? ...wohl kaum !

AMD Radeon VII review | PC Gamer
YouTube

Warum immer nur PCGH und CB ? Es gibt seiten die deutlich bessere Benchmarks machen als CB und die poste ich hier auch.

CB traue ich zb. nicht. Die tests tanzen häufig komplett aus der reihe und das ist sogar usern ala FREIHERAUS aufgefallen !
Geforce GTX 1660 Ti im Test: Turing-Effizienz ohne Raytracing und DLSS ab 299 Euro

PUREPC oder PCLAB sind für mich deutlich professioneller !
Wo liegt jetzt also dein problem ?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Du scheinst generell ein Problem mit dem guten Gurdi zu haben. Das merkt man in deiner gesamten Argumentationskette. Hauptsächlich anti-Gurdi und alles was er mag. Da ist weder credibility noch sonst was dabei. Bitte. Sowas muss doch nicht sein.
> 
> As for Afterburner: Würde ich generell auf AMD-Karten nicht verwenden. Der Wattman funktioniert mMn auch zuverlässiger als alle anderen OC Tools, zumindest wenn man per Reg alle Optionen freischaltet. Gibt doch für den Afterburner eigentlich keinen Nutzen bei AMD-Karten, oder hab ich was verpasst?



Gehört gemeinsam mit den anderen beiden der Triple S Fraktion zu meinen Groupies.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Langweilt sich deine CPU bei Strange Brigade auch so? Aus dem Radi kommt nur kalte Luft.
> 
> Die Radeon VII hat für mich bisher einige Rekorde gebrochen. Noch nie hat ein Stück Hardware mich durch solch ein Wechselbad der Gefühle gehen lassen. Aber so wird's wenigstens nicht langweilig.  Ne echt, das ist kein Scherz. Die 1080 Ti ist mir nach ein paar Tagen schon langweilig geworden.


Kenne das mit der ti, hatte von Vega 64 auf die ti und wieder auf Vega 64 gewechselt weil mir der grüne Müll zu langweilig war. Ausschlaggebend war such das ich meine Vega mit dickem plus verkaufen könnte, die ti übrigends auch. Schon gut das der grüne Müll so begehrt bei den spacken, die bezahlen jeden Preis!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier tauschen sich Leute aus, die eine VII haben oder welche die sich dafür interessieen, warum wird diese ständige Provokation von diesem Vollpfosten von den Admins akzeptiert?
> Ich verstehe es nicht!


Das frag ich mich auch schon länger, meinermeinung nach fahren die mods hier eh keine gerade Linie!
Übrigends die Idee mit dem ausblenden von den 0llen gefällt mir gut!

@all
wenn das hier so weitergeht dann werde ich doch noch schwach, spätestens wenn es Wakü kühler gibt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

Kannst ja bei mir mal anschauen die Karte, dann kriegst bestimmt Lust drauf


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Du scheinst generell ein Problem mit dem guten Gurdi zu haben. Das merkt man in deiner gesamten Argumentationskette. Hauptsächlich anti-Gurdi und alles was er mag. Da ist weder credibility noch sonst was dabei. Bitte. Sowas muss doch nicht sein.



Komischerweise haben sehr viele ein problem mit ihm, frag dich also lieber warum das so ist ? 



Duvar schrieb:


> Es kribbelt, wie damals vor dem ersten Sex vor 21 Jahren
> Wie vor dem ersten Kuss, dem ersten Händchen halten, diese Gefühle löst nur AMD bei mir aus, bei Intel wird mir komischerweise übel ...





Duvar schrieb:


> Schaffe Schaffe Schaffe, du hast die AMDler nicht verstanden, selbst wenn die Gamingleistung unter dem 9900k liegt, wir werden AMD immer lieben und kaufen
> Mal sehen was aus deinem Gesicht wird wenn der 16 Kerner den 9900k overall zersägt.
> @ AMD:
> Ich liebe dich zu sagen, dauert Sekunden.
> ...





Duvar schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Nur weil ich zu meiner Liebe stehe? Hoffentlich geht Intel pleite. Weißt du wie man sich bei Intel begrüßt? Die stellen sich alle auf und sagen laut: Na, heute schon gemolken? Nee nee nicht mit mir. Ich sehe nur noch rot. Nur meine GPU muss ich noch irgendwie loswerden.



Duvar@

...und ich auf deine Posts. 

Sry, aber normal ist das nicht. 
Egal, ich denke mir da mein teil.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> blubblablub



Professionell sind nur die, die auch Taktraten der verwendeten Karten anzeigen oder averages, ala PCGH. Jeder Benchmark bei den modernen Karten, die alle veriable Boost-Raten haben abhängig auch von der Temp, bei denen der Durchschnittstakt nicht mit angegeben ist und am besten noch die Durchschnittstemperatur, kann man nicht 100% für voll nehmen. Das ging früher, als jede Karte immer die gleichen Taktraten aliegen hatte, jedoch heute nicht mal mehr im Ansatz.

Die Ergebnisse alleine von Vega-Karten unterscheiden sich massiv von Reviewer zu Reviewer, sogar mit ähnlichen Testsystemen...heck es wird meistens nichtmal ausgeschrieben obs ne Ref-Karte oder Custom-Design ist. Das ist alles Rätselraten, nicht mehr. Richtwerte vielleicht mit ganz viel Vorsicht. Hier anzutreten und das als Fakt zu verkaufen ist leider nicht so dolle.

Wie erklärst du dir hier das:

Highest graphics Score von RTX2080 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X HERO (WI-FI AC)
Mein höchster Graphics Score auf der VII AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

Warum ist mein Score höher? Sagt ja alleine noch nicht viel aus. Was aber, wenn ich sage, dass ich das mit dem Ref-Kühler erreicht habe und man sehr sicher sagen kann, dass es für VIRALs Ergebnis sehr sicher kein Ref-Kühler war. Ist das also dann ein fairer Vergleich? 

Cip-Lotterie spielt auch mit rein, deswegn kannst du alle OC-Reviews gleich komplett vergessen. Da hat jemand nen Spitzenchip der RTX erwischt und lässt sich OCen wie sau und bei der VII greift er in die Tonne und kommt kaum an die 2 GHz, während andere, wie ich, bei 2150 rumdümpeln mit noch einigem an Luft nach oben.

Alles BS. Kauf die Technik, die dir am besten gefällt. Fakt ist jedoch, dass man aus der Vega-Architektur in den meisten Fällen mehr herausholen kann mit Optimierung als aus den NV-Karten. Das hat auch alles einen ganz einfachen Grund. AMD limitiert das OC nicht künstlich, NVidia schon aka hat Nvidia damit schon verloren aus meiner Sicht. Meine Graka HAT am Maximum zu laufen und niemand hat das zu limiteren, nur weil sie wollen, dass du dir die teurere Karte kaufst. Da gibts nen großen Stinkefinger von mir


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Cherry-Picking ? ...wohl kaum !
> 
> AMD Radeon VII review | PC Gamer



Du betreibst doch perfektes Cherry Picking.
Für 1080p ist die Radeon VII doch nicht gedacht und AMD Karten wie die Vega zeigen da auch nicht was sie können. Ignorierst du komplett, da es bei 1440p oder gar 2160p anders sein kann.
Da du die Seite "pcgamer.com" hier als Basis deiner Argumentation nutzt, schlage ich dich mal mit deinen eigen Waffen, denn die Seite hat auch 1440p und 2160p Tests mit aktuellen Games gemacht und da sieht es anders aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast bemängelt dass die Radeon bei Assassins Creed Odyssey schlechte FPS liefert da es der Karte an Leistung mangelt. Gut, dann erklär mir mal dass, denn die Radeon liefert hier mit dem Launch Treiber zugegeben mit OC die FPS einer RTX 2080 und das in einem Game was AMD nicht schmeckt. Hast du gekonnt unter dem Tisch gekehrt, da du sonst keine Argumente hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Battlefield V und Far Cry 5 ist die Radeon ebenfalls vor der RTX 2080, was laut dir nicht sein kann, da die Radeon Karte ja allerhöchstens RTX 2070 Niveau erreicht.
Muss also die Seite was falsch gemacht haben, was ja nicht sein kann da du der Seite vertraust. Schon komisch oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier wieder das selbe Ergebnis.
PUBG und Witcher 3 sind jetzt nicht unbedingt AMD freundliche Games, nur hier ist die Radeon VII wieder vor der RTX 2080 und Meilenweit weg vor der RTX 2070, die du als Konkurrent auserkoren hast.
Einzig bei Fortnite / GTA 5 und Total War Warhammer 2 zeigt die Radeon VII keine gute Figur, wie auch schon Vega nicht. Das macht 3 von 17 Spielen. Ich kann hier beim besten willen nicht erkennen dass die 2080 unerreichbar ist, die Radeon VII kratzt paar mal sogar an der 2080 TI. AMD muss einfach mehr Arbeit in die Software stecken und bei Gameworks Titeln müssen AMD Nutzer paar Effekte von Ultra auf Hoch oder Mittel stellen und schon schnallen die FPS ordentlich nach oben.
Ich habe sowohl eine RTX 2080 TI als auch eine Radeon VII und paar andere AMD und Nvidia Karten. Ja, die Nvidia Karten liefern Out of the Box mehr FPS, sind teilweise problemloser, doch AMD hat mit dem Budget immer eine ordentliche Karte auf die Beine gestellt welche zwar nicht den Top Dog angreifen kann, aber der 2. besten Karte von Nvidia das Leben schwer machen kann und jeder der will bekommt die Vega sparsam ohne FPS einbüßen zu müssen und das ohne Tools. Punkto Treiber (Oberfläche / Umfang) ist AMD Nvidia überlegen, jetzt muss nur noch die Performance stimmen, dann wird es Nvidia schwerer haben.
Und wir alle wollen doch dass sich die beiden matchen und um Kunden streiten, denn durch Konkurrenz wird die Hardware billiger und das kommt nur uns zugute.

Also, wenn du dich wirklich an der Diskussion beteiligen möchtest (ich weiß du magst AMD nicht), dann tu dies bitte wie ein Erwachsener.


----------



## halodb (24. Februar 2019)

Sehr schöne Ausführung.
Wusste gar nicht dass die Seven in den nv like Games so gut ist. 
Das macht sie für mich umso interessanter.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Februar 2019)

Zitat von "Unbekannt": Diskutiere nicht mit Idioten, denn sie ziehen dich auf ihr Niveau herab und schlagen dich dort mit Erfahrung!


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Battlefield V und Far Cry 5 ist die Radeon ebenfalls vor der RTX 2080[/IMG]



Schau dir die min-frames erstmal an. Das nennst du schneller ?
Ich bezog mich in meinem letzten post eher auf GTX1080 und RX64, egal ! Es ist aber schön zu sehen das der olle Pascal in 4K flotter ist als RX64, zumindest meistens (PCgamer)

Nein, jetzt mal ernsthaft !

Das hat einen guten grund warum ich keine 4K benchmarks poste ! RTX2080 und VII sind komplett ungeeignet für ultraHD!
Wer tut sich freiwilig solche Frameraten an, da kann man ja gleich zur Konsole greifen !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-101.html#post9730579


RTX2080 ist in praktisch allen titeln vorne aber auch diese karte ist deutlich zu lahm für diese Auflösung !

Die min-framerate liegt meistens bei ca. 25-30FPS.  UNPLAYABLE !!!
Am besten direkt 16K benches  wo eine VII in dem ach so tollen Far Cry 5 auf 12FPS kommt und RTX2080 auf 11FPS, hmm ?


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir spaßeshalber mal die letzten 7 Spiele Tests auf CB und auf PCGH angesehen und sehe da zwischen 1080 und Vega 64 keinen Unterschied.
> Wenn du wirklich sagst, Pascal baut "massiv" ab, dann betreibst du wohl wieder die übliche Beweihräucherung.



Ich habe die letzten 7 Spiele-/Techniktests von PCGH und CB sogar in Zahlen aufbereitet. 


Da PCGH in den letzten Artikeln keine GTX 1080 mehr drin hatte (Ersatzweise RTX 2070), muss man zwangsläufig auf den Vergleich GTX 1070 FE vs. RX Vega 56 ausweichen. Von Hitman 2 gab es leider keine RX Vega 56 Ergebnisse, um nicht "unfair" zu sein, habe ich dafür auch Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 ausfallen lassen und den nächstfolgenden Titel genommen. Fun Fact: Es ist mit Mutant Year Zero sogar ein obligatorischer Unreal Engine 4-Titel dabei (darf nicht fehlen, richtig?^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Computerbase nutzt die GTX 1080 auch noch in aktuellen Artikeln, daher kann man hier den GTX 1080 vs. RX Vega 64-Vergleich anstellen (übrigens gab es zuletzt bei CB leider oft keine RX Vega 56 Werte mehr):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da die GTX 1060 bisher noch bei beiden Magazinen in aktuellen Artikeln zum Einsatz kam, noch der Vergleich mit der RX 580:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Quellen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Metro...hnik-Test-Raytracing-DLSS-DirectX-12-1275286/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Tom-C.../Specials/Closed-Beta-Test-Benchmark-1274963/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Resid...ident-Evil-2-Technik-Test-Benchmarks-1273998/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Battl...cials/Benchmark-Performance-Analysis-1272805/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mutan...61569/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Review-1271659/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fallout-76-Spiel-61712/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1270209/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FIFA-19-Spiel-61534/Specials/PC-Grafik-Benchmarks-Test-1266986/

https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/anthem-benchmark-test/
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/far-cry-new-dawn-benchmark/
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/metro-exodus-test-benchmarks/
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/anno-1800-closed-beta-eindruck/
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-01/resident-evil-2-test-benchmark/
https://www.computerbase.de/2018-12/just-cause-4-benchmark-test/
https://www.computerbase.de/2018-11/f1-2018-dx12-benchmark/


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Zitat von "Unbekannt": Diskutiere nicht mit Idioten, denn sie ziehen dich auf ihr Niveau herab und schlagen dich dort mit Erfahrung!



oder
Wenn Keiner antwortet, weil der Kindergarten auf der I-Liste ist erledigt sich das Problem von Allein.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Am besten direkt 16K benches  wo eine VII in dem ach so tollen Far Cry 5 auf 12FPS kommt und RTX2080 auf 11FPS, hmm ?


Im leben nicht kommt die rtx2080 bei 16k auf auf 11FPS, der geht doch sicher schon lange vorher der VRam aus.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Schau dir die min-frames erstmal an. Das nennst du schneller ?
> Ich bezog mich in meinem letzten post eher auf GTX1080 und RX64, egal ! Es ist aber schön zu sehen das der olle Pascal in 4K flotter ist als RX64, zumindest meistens (PCgamer)
> 
> Nein, jetzt mal ernsthaft !



Ja, jetzt mal ernsthaft.
Was hast du dann im Radeon VII Thread zu suchen? Wenn es dir darum geht die alte Pascal Karte zu hypen und Vega 64 schlecht zu machen, dann hast du hier nichts zu suchen.
Und hör auf es dir so zu drehen wie es du gern hast. Pascal ist eben nicht flotter als die Radeon VII in 4K, denn ohne die 3 Ausreißer Games wäre die Radeon VII deutlich vor Pascal. Und für dich mag 4K nichts sein, für mich ist es auch nichts (mir ist 1440p lieber) aber es gibt viele da draußen denen 4K wichtig ist. Und man muss ja nicht immer mit Ultra Details zocken, ich sehen selbst oft wenig bis gar keinen Unterschied zwischen Ultra / Extrem Details und der nächst niedrigeren Einstellung, außer zum Teil irrwitzige Performanceeinbußen (egal ob jetzt AMD oder Nvidia).

Und jetzt bemängelst auch noch Far Cry 5?!
Schon lustig, erst bemängelst du Strange Brigade, jetzt Far Cry 5. Was kommt als nächstes, Battlefield V?
Aber gut, extra für dich noch mal in 1440p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig dass die Radeon VII in PUBG so gut performt obwohl es ein Game mit Unreal Engine ist.
Und die min FPS beim Witcher 3 sind ebenfalls super. Wäre da Assassins Creed Origins und Fortnite nicht mit dabei, wäre das Ergebnis ein anderes. Nur Ubisoft weiß warum die AMD Karten da so schlecht dastehen, vermutlich wird da etwas zu viel berechnet.
Bin schon auf deine ausreden gespannt.


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2019)

Leute, wir schei*en unsere Lieblinge nun einfach gemeinsam mit Fakten zu. Ganz ohne Cherry Picking, das hat Vega auch gar nicht nötig, spätestens seit im letzten Jahr Titel wie Wreckfest, Jurrasic Worl Evolution und Co. herauskamen. Und es geht offensichtlich so weiter...

Das machen die nicht lange mit wenn wird das ein paar Tage durchziehen.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten 7 Spiele-/Techniktests von PCGH und CB sogar in Zahlen aufbereitet....



12% bzw. 4% oder noch weniger ist doch die ganze heiße Luft nicht Wert. 

Postet lieber Bilder und Fakten von euren Radeon VII... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten 7 Spiele-/Techniktests von PCGH und CB sogar in Zahlen aufbereitet.
> Da PCGH in den letzten Artikeln keine GTX 1080 mehr drin hatte (Ersatzweise RTX 2070



Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die GTX 1080 Custom nicht mehr dabei ist .
Wenn Du Dir den CB Test von Metro Exodus anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, daß die Vega64 und die GTX 1080 hinter einer RTX 2070 sind. Wenn man aber jetzt den Usertest dazu anschaut , sind die Vega 64  und die GTX 1080 beide vor der von CB getesteten RTX 2070.
Ebenso wie vor der getesteten  RTX 2070 Windforce.  Die Vega 64 und die GTX 1080 Custom OC sind schon näher an einer RTX 2070 OC dran als es manchmal den Anschein hat .


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die GTX 1080 Custom nicht mehr dabei ist .
> Wenn Du Dir den CB Test von Metro Exodus anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, daß die Vega64 und die GTX 1080 hinter einer RTX 2070 sind. Wenn man aber jetzt den Usertest dazu anschaut , sind die Vega 64  und die GTX 1080 beide vor der von CB getesteten RTX 2070.
> Ebenso wie vor der getesteten  RTX 2070 Windforce.  Die Vega 64 und die GTX 1080 Custom OC sind schon näher an einer RTX 2070 OC dran als es manchmal den Anschein hat .



Das Predige ich schon noch bevor die Karten gelauncht wurden. Die FE Modelle sind extra so konzipiert um sich einen zurecht zu fuddeln. Traurig ist, das fast keine Seite das entsprechend berücksichtigt.

@Ralle, die Benchmarks sind wirklich interessant. Vor allem PUBG....hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich war gestern auch sehr überrascht wie stark die VII in Odyssey mittlerweile ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45 Fps. AVG in "Riding Phobos" sind ne Ansage.Zumal mein System nun wirklich nicht mehr wirklich UptoDate ist.


@Freiheraus: Danke, du hast mir Arbeit erspart


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

hier der richtige Link :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-101.html#post9730411

21 Spiele wurden auf PCGH getestet und auch in 4K sieht VII in den meisten Games kein land !

Akzeptiert es doch einfach das RTX2080 die schnellere karte ist und versucht euch nicht immer alles zurechtzubiegen. Das wird langsam echt zzzzZZzzzz !

Ja, egal in welcher Auflösung !   

Eine optimierte RTX2070 würde an der VII  locker vorbeiziehen da lächerliche 6% zwischen den karten liegen.
300€ aufpreis für 6% ! ich bin schwer beeindruckt von der VII, wirklich.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/Tests/Benchmark-Review-1274185/2/

So schmeisst man Geld aus dem Fenster ! 

-------------------------------

Gamestar 

FullHD
zotac-geforce-rtx-2070-amp-extreme
100%
amd-radeon-vii
89%
--------------------
WQHD
zotac-geforce-rtx-2070-amp-extreme
100%
radeon-vii
97%

AMD Radeon VII im Test - Kann sie die Geforce RTX 2080 schlagen?

Einfach nur FAIL ! Sry, ich bin nur ehrlich.  

Edit:  Das sich GTX1080 nach wie vor hervorragend schlägt, wird doch hier niemand bestreiten wollen, oder ?  Die karte hat drei jahre auf dem buckel ! DREI JAHRE !  
Nein, da war Vega noch nicht einmal geplant.   

Launch-Analyse nVidia GeForce RTX 2080 & 2080 Ti (Seite 3) | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kenne das mit der ti, hatte von Vega 64 auf die ti und wieder auf Vega 64 gewechselt weil mir der grüne Müll zu langweilig war. Ausschlaggebend war such das ich meine Vega mit dickem plus verkaufen könnte, die ti übrigends auch. Schon gut das der grüne Müll so begehrt bei den spacken, die bezahlen jeden Preis!
> 
> Das frag ich mich auch schon länger, meinermeinung nach fahren die mods hier eh keine gerade Linie!
> Übrigends die Idee mit dem ausblenden von den 0llen gefällt mir gut!
> ...


Spacken? Lol.... Die wollen halt die schnellste Karte haben, und keine die man erst noch komplett programmieren und umbasteln muss[emoji6]. Aber selbst dann sieht die 7 kein Land. Für 500 € ok, aber nicht für 799[emoji23]. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Spacken? Lol.... Die wollen halt die schnellste Karte haben, und keine die man erst noch komplett programmieren und umbasteln muss[emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



und direkt die Garantie verlieren.   Das wird hier viel zu selten erwähnt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> und direkt die Garantie verlieren.   Das wird hier viel zu selten erwähnt.



Ist ne AMD Karte, läuft immer.


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Februar 2019)

Ok das ist jetzt nicht so das Argument, da viele Leute auf wakü umbauen. Aber mittlerweile ist es wirklich so, daß sich das Blatt gewendet hat. Die roten sind mittlerweile die ignoranten und "aggressiven" und diejenigen, die sich alles zurechtbiegen. Das waren zu meinen fury und 290er Zeiten noch die grünen. Dann lacht der Onkel über "spacken" die sich ne gebrauchte ti holen, aber selber ne Kraftwerk vega oder ne 799 VII holen, die teilweise gegen ne 500€ 2070 anstinkt. Nice[emoji6]. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

Schnellste Karte? Ist die Seven...  Seven und du bist im FP64 Heaven.


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2019)

Auffälligerweise fangen alle Noobs mit S an. 

Bitte lieber PCGH-Mod befreie das Alphabet vom S.

btw.
Aber der gute INU kommt immer nur bei Multipost ganz schnell aus der Ecke. (wtf)
OT  und Beschwerden vom Thread sind anscheinend EGAL, solange Es ins Weltbild vom Mod passt.
Im Turingthread wird auch net lange gefackelt. (zweierlei Maß?)


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Februar 2019)

Wenn ein AMD User jemanden beleidigt ist es ok, wenn andere ihre Meinung schreiben  ist es das nicht....

Kannst meinen Text ja nochmal lesen.

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spl1ce (24. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Auffälligerweise fangen alle Noobs mit S an.
> 
> Bitte lieber PCGH-Mod befreie das Alphabet vom S.)



Danke


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Danke



Keine Sorge, nur User mit S aus Deutschland!! 

@Gurdi: Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du Riding Phobos getestet? Die Seven ist ja so schnell wie die 2080 Ti, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann?!


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Danke



Sorry!


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Leute, wir schei*en unsere Lieblinge nun einfach gemeinsam mit Fakten zu. Ganz ohne Cherry Picking



Das ist kein Cherry-Picking


----------



## spl1ce (24. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sorry!



Da muss ma nicht zurück rudern. Ich teil deine Meinung von der Verallgemeinerung abgesehn. Ist ja zwichendrin ganz lustig so ein Troll aber es reicht dann auch wieder. 

BTT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Zoll oder was weis ich wer hindert mal wieder am Basteln -.- 
Kollege Morpheus II sollte eig schon am Freitag abholbereit sein


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, nur User mit S aus Deutschland!!
> 
> @Gurdi: Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du Riding Phobos getestet? Die Seven ist ja so schnell wie die 2080 Ti, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann?!



Hab doch den Artikel verlinkt. Da steht alles drin, inklusive der Temps in ACO. Das Setting ist eigentlich sehr konservativ aktuell. Im Grunde befinde ich mich real gerade mal in der Boosttable bei 1933 bei 1075mv. Das sind meist gerade mal ~1,9Ghz.
Junction dabei rund 80 Grad in UHD.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725308


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ok das ist jetzt nicht so das Argument, da viele Leute auf wakü umbauen. Aber mittlerweile ist es wirklich so, daß sich das Blatt gewendet hat. Die roten sind mittlerweile die ignoranten und "aggressiven" und diejenigen, die sich alles zurechtbiegen. Das waren zu meinen fury und 290er Zeiten noch die grünen. Dann lacht der Onkel über "spacken" die sich ne gebrauchte ti holen, aber selber ne Kraftwerk vega oder ne 799 VII holen, die teilweise gegen ne 500€ 2070 anstinkt. Nice[emoji6].
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Das ist korrekt und ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen ! Sehr aggressiv uns unsympatisch, da scheinen wohl einige nicht ganz so zufrieden sein mit ihrer Vega ?! 

NV-user sind viel gechilliter und freundlicher. 

Das kann viele gründe haben, vielleicht liegt es an ;
AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit

... aber dafür können wir ja nix.

Getroffene Hunde bellen nunmal.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> hier stand nur Müll


Was hast du für komplexe das du den großen Jungs hier so auf den Sack gehen musst? Geh mal zum Arzt und las Dir das runde über deinem Hals mal untersuchen, das kann doch nicht sein das du uns hier so auf die Nerven gehst. Darfst du nix mehr im NVIDIA Thread schreiben das du dich hier ständig aufhältst obwohl du hier nichts verloren hast und nichts zum Thema Beitragen kannst als dumme Benchmarks? Das hier ist was für die großen Jungs und dazu zählst du bestimmt nicht. Also Sunyboy mach ne fliege!!!


Shooot3r schrieb:


> Spacken? Lol.... Die wollen halt die schnellste Karte haben, und keine die man erst noch komplett programmieren und umbasteln muss[emoji6]. Aber selbst dann sieht die 7 kein Land. Für 500 € ok, aber nicht für 799[emoji23].
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


Der größte Unterschied zw nvida und amd ist das nvida out of the Box am Limit top Performt und man bei amd trotz guter Performance man noch richtig was rauskitzeln kann, was uns allen hier Spaß macht und genau das ist der Grund warum wir uns hier Tag für Tag treffen und unsere Erfahrungen teilen. Was gibt es daran auszusetzen das wir hier alle Spaß am Produkt haben? Auch stört keinen hier das NVIDIA immer noch die Schnellste pixelschubse herstellt, na und? Darauf kommt es doch nicht an. Ich sage es nochmal amd‘s Vega gen ist sehr interessant und in ihr schlummert noch ne Menge Performance und Spaß.


Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wenn ein AMD User jemanden beleidigt ist es ok, wenn andere ihre Meinung schreiben  ist es das nicht....
> 
> Kannst meinen Text ja nochmal lesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


Hier wird friedlich diskutiert, solange uns das Ungeziefer vom Hals bleibt. Wer sich hier nicht vernünftig in die Diskussion einpflegt muss mit dem shitstorm leben, so wie im waren leben. Es gibt genug andere Themen die einem vllt besser liegen würden.
und mit Meinung Scheiben ist es nicht getroffen, das zeigt schon von krankhaftem schlechtreden warum auch immer und ein solches Verhalten braucht kein Forum! Ich glaube das ist aber meist eine Frage des Alters sowie des sozialverhaltens.


----------



## sunyego (24. Februar 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wenn ein AMD User jemanden beleidigt ist es ok, wenn andere ihre Meinung schreiben  ist es das nicht....
> 
> Kannst meinen Text ja nochmal lesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Schau dir den post über mir an, sagt doch schon alles ! Kindergarten at its best  

Es reicht wenn du hier ein benchmark postest wo VII deutlich hinter der RTX2070 landet und schon ticken kleinkinder ala drstoecker aus und werden beleidigend.
Der thread ist einfach nur verlogen und kritik darf man hier nicht äussern.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Schau dir den post über mir an, sagt doch schon alles ! Kindergarten at its best
> 
> Es reicht wenn du hier ein benchmark postest wo VII deutlich hinter der RTX2070 landet und schon ticken kleinkinder ala DRSstoecker aus.
> Der thread hier ist einfach nur verlogen und kritik darf man hier nicht äussern.



Sunyboy ich habe die Lösung für deine Probleme, ganz einfach Kauf dir ne Radeon VII und du hast wieder Spaß im Leben und musst nicht immer so einen Unsinn von Dir geben. Beruhigt auch deine Nerven und du wärst hier „herzlich willkommen“!
und wie wäre es?
noch besser du könntest live und in Farbe selbst deine Benchmarks machen und hier posten, dann brauchste nicht immer dieser fail Benchmarks irgendwo herzuholen. 
Mich würde eigtl mal interessieren was du überhaupt für ein System nutzt? Oder hast du gar keins? Das würde vieles erklären auch warum du so verbittert bist. Über ein Statement von Dir würde ich mich sehr freuen.
p.s. Weist ja dem doc kannste ruhig alles sagen!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (24. Februar 2019)

Bitte, lasst den Deppen, bald wird ihm seine Mama wieder mal den Rechner wegnehmen weil er auch daheim unartig ist und dann gibt es hier wieder Ruhe für ein paar Tage.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sunyboy ich habe die Lösung für deine Probleme, ganz einfach Kauf dir ne Radeon VII und du hast wieder Spaß im Leben und musst nicht immer so einen Unsinn von Dir geben. Beruhigt auch deine Nerven und du wärst hier „herzlich willkommen“!
> und wie wäre es?
> noch besser du könntest live und in Farbe selbst deine Benchmarks machen und hier posten, dann brauchste nicht immer dieser fail Benchmarks irgendwo herzuholen.
> Mich würde eigtl mal interessieren was du überhaupt für ein System nutzt? Oder hast du gar keins? Das würde vieles erklären auch warum du so verbittert bist. Über ein Statement von Dir würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> p.s. Weist ja dem doc kannste ruhig alles sagen!



Herr Dr. bitte zitieren sie den Kindergarten nicht so oft, das macht die Ignor-Funktion nutzlos. SRY für


----------



## drstoecker (24. Februar 2019)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Herr Dr. bitte zitieren sie den Kindergarten nicht so oft, das macht die Ignor-Funktion nutzlos. SRY für



Sorry ich versuche dem Patienten nur zu helfen, ist ja meine Aufgabe.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (24. Februar 2019)

Dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen... bzw. die Methoden darf man nicht öffentlich propagieren


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> 12% bzw. 4% oder noch weniger ist doch die ganze heiße Luft nicht Wert.
> 
> Postet lieber Bilder und Fakten von euren Radeon VII...





Gurdi schrieb:


> @Freiheraus: Danke, du hast mir Arbeit erspart



Ich fand auch, dass sich das gelohnt hat, da ich selbst mal wissen wollte wie stark Pascal in letzter Zeit/in neuen Titeln gegenüber Vega & Polaris feder lassen musste.

Die Vega 56 liegt laut PCGH-Index 4% vor der GTX 1070, hier in neuen Benches sind es durchschnittlich 12%, das ist eine Veränderung von 8%.  
Die Vega 64 liegt laut CB-Index 0-2% hinter der GTX 1080, hier in neuen Benches liegt die Vega 64 durchschnittlich 4-5% vor der GTX 1080, das ist eine Veränderung von 4% bis 6%. 
Die RX 580 liegt laut PCGH-Index 2% vor der GTX 1060, hier in neuen Benches sind es durchschnittlich 9%, das ist auch eine Veränderung von 7%.
Dafür, dass der Zuwachs in den letzten Monaten gemittelt über mehrere Titel zustande kam, sind das keine (irrelevanten) peanuts mehr, sondern ein klarer Trend.  

Da ich momentan nicht zum Benchen komme und das Herunterladen der Games eine Ewigkeit dauern würde, wenigstens ein kleines Bild von meiner Karte, zwar ohne RGB aber mit DXR on!*

*man achte auf die realitischen Spiegelungen (orangefarbige Reflexionen am CPU-Kühler) und die natürlich wirkende (Eigen)Verschattung im Bereich des RAMs und der Rotorblätter (Radeon VII) dank nahezu perfekt wiedergegebener Global Illumination^^

PS: Ein Vorteil von ITX-Platinen in Verbindung mit R VII:  die Karte bläßt nicht direkt auf die Hauptplatine, sondern mehr oder weniger direkt auf den Gehäuseboden bzw.-rückwand


----------



## BigYundol (25. Februar 2019)

Nach den Zitaten zu urteilen leidet hier drin scheinbar einer am Goon-Syndrom 

@Freiheraus:
ITX ist für axial luftgekühlte Systeme im kleinen Gehäuse in der Tat spannend. Das Gehäuse müsste jetzt noch auf Höhe der Grafikkarte oben und unten Lüftungsschlitze haben, damit die warme Luft analog zum radialen Fön-Design auch direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert werden könnte 
Das Netzteil wäre idealerweise "oldscool" oben im Gehäuse verbaut, so dass die Graka direkt von unten Frischluft ansaugen könnte.


----------



## sunyego (25. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus@  Nur wenn man fast alle titel ignoriert.Das machst du leider.


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Februar 2019)

*hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunyego (25. Februar 2019)

@Freiheraus !

und bei HardwareUnboxed sehen die Ergebnisse von deinen geposteten Titeln ganz anders aus, und jetzt ?
Hör auf mit diesen Cherry-Picking bitte !

Warum lässt du Hitman 2 und Shadow of the Tomb Raider weg und nimmst stattdessen Fifa 2019 ?! Das Spiel läuft auf einer GTX970 mit 2250FPS !?  Das ist doch nicht dein ernst , oder ?

ANNO 1800 ist Beta !
Wenn ich das so zusammenrechne dann sind es wohl eher 4-6% für GTX1080.

Dafür, dass der Zuwachs in den letzten Monaten gemittelt über mehrere Titel zustande kam, sind das keine (irrelevanten) peanuts mehr, sondern ein klarer Trend.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Was hast du für komplexe das du den großen Jungs hier so auf den Sack gehen musst? Geh mal zum Arzt und las Dir das runde über deinem Hals mal untersuchen, das kann doch nicht sein das du uns hier so auf die Nerven gehst. Darfst du nix mehr im NVIDIA Thread schreiben das du dich hier ständig aufhältst obwohl du hier nichts verloren hast und nichts zum Thema Beitragen kannst als dumme Benchmarks? Das hier ist was für die großen Jungs und dazu zählst du bestimmt nicht. Also Sunyboy mach ne fliege!!!
> 
> Der größte Unterschied zw nvida und amd ist das nvida out of the Box am Limit top Performt und man bei amd trotz guter Performance man noch richtig was rauskitzeln kann, was uns allen hier Spaß macht und genau das ist der Grund warum wir uns hier Tag für Tag treffen und unsere Erfahrungen teilen. Was gibt es daran auszusetzen das wir hier alle Spaß am Produkt haben? Auch stört keinen hier das NVIDIA immer noch die Schnellste pixelschubse herstellt, na und? Darauf kommt es doch nicht an. Ich sage es nochmal amd‘s Vega gen ist sehr interessant und in ihr schlummert noch ne Menge Performance und Spaß.
> 
> ...


Und wieder beleidigt[emoji39]. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

Habt Ihr nichts anderes zu tun als hier zu flamen?


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> @Freiheraus !
> 
> Warum lässt du Hitman 2 und Shadow of the Tomb Raider weg und nimmst stattdessen Fifa 2019 ?!



Steht alles da, musst nur lesen warum. Zu SotTR gibt es genau so wenig RX Vega 56 Werte. Weitere Spiele wären kein Problem gewesen: Call of Duty 4: Black Ops 4, AC:Odyssey, Forza Horizon 4, wäre im Schnitt nur noch hässlicher für Pascal geworden. Schaffe89 hat ausserdem von den letzten 7 Titeln gesprochen, hätte ich 8,9 oder 10 herein genommen, die chronologisch alle noch vor SotTR drangekommmen wären, wäre hier der Teufel losgewesen. 




sunyego schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht dein ernst , oder ?



Woran liegt es, am Textverständnis? Lass es dir von jemand anderen erklären.


@Mods 
Dass Provokateure hier dermaßen Narrenfreiheit genießen ist einfach nur verkommen. Es wird mir einfach zu blöd, meine Zeit mit diesem albernen Stuss zu verbringen. Ich werde mich erstmal hier heraushalten und gar nichts mehr beitragen. Nirgends, weder bei CB, 3DCenter oder sonstwo würde die Moderation mit anschauen, was hier abgeht. Es wird den Leuten der Spaß genommen, weil zwischen den interessanten Beiträgen ständig missioniert wird. Sorry Vega(II)-Fans, aber ich bin hier erstmal raus.


----------



## rumpeLson (25. Februar 2019)

Ich kann sunyegos Kreuzzug gegen AMD-Hardware nicht verstehen. Und dabei meine ich nicht, dass es nichts zu kritisieren gäbe. Ganz im Gegenteil: Mit Vega wurde architukturell einiges umgebaut, später aber kommentarlos verworfen und nie integriert. Radeon VII erschient 1,5 Jahre später, ohne nennenswerte Veränderungen für Gamer (DXR, Primitive Shader usw.). Grundsätzlich ist die Voltage @Stock absurd hoch, wodurch die Karten laut und heiß sind und viel verbrauchen, sofern man die Spannung nicht per Hand um die obligatorischen 0.1V reduziert. 
Zusätzlich scheint der Kühler der VII kein Highlight zu sein und der Preis etwas zu hoch.

Aber insbesondere das grundsätzliche Leistungsniveau der Karten (Polaris, Vega und Radeon VII) ist doch wirklich in Ordnung. Zu behaupten die Radeon VII läge im Schnitt auf dem Level der RTX 2070 ist absurd.

Was aber auf der anderen Seite nie (auch in den Fachmagazinen) bemängelt wird ist das inkonsistente Leistungsverhalten der Nvidia Karten. 
Manchmal, in ganz speziellen Fällen und Spielen, die ihr besonders liegen, schafft es die exemplarisch genannte RTX 2070 in die Leistungsregionen einer Radeon VII vorzudringen. Eine starke Leistung für eine so "günstige" Karte.
Auf der anderen Seite finden sich auch sehr viele Beispiele dafür, dass die 2070 ihre Leistung einfach nicht auf die Straße bekommt und sich dann mit der Vega 56 und der Vega 64 duelliert und dieses Duell dann teils sogar verliert (Vega war zum Erscheinen von Turing bereits über ein Jahr auf dem Markt!).
Ich finde, dass man sich diese stark schwankende Leistung nicht schönreden sollte!


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2019)

Deswegen ist ignore letztlich immer besser, weil's dann nicht so hoch kocht. Irgendwann verliert er die Lust daran....



rumpeLson schrieb:


> Was aber auf der anderen Seite nie (auch in den Fachmagazinen) bemängelt  wird ist das inkonsistente Leistungsverhalten der Nvidia Karten.
> Manchmal, in ganz speziellen Fällen und Spielen, die ihr besonders  liegen, schafft es die exemplarisch genannte RTX 2070 in die  Leistungsregionen einer Radeon VII vorzudringen. Eine starke Leistung  für eine so "günstige" Karte.
> Auf der anderen Seite finden sich auch sehr viele Beispiele dafür, dass  die 2070 ihre Leistung einfach nicht auf die Straße bekommt und sich  dann mit der Vega 56 und der Vega 64 duelliert und dieses Duell dann  teils sogar verliert (Vega war zum Erscheinen von Turing bereits über  ein Jahr auf dem Markt!).
> Ich finde, dass man sich diese stark schwankende Leistung nicht schönreden sollte!



Diese Schwankungen kommen daher, dass die Turing Architektur nicht immer konsistent optimal genutzt wird. Es ist ja eine neue Architektur oder zumindest im Vergleich zum Vorgänger an einigen Stellen grundsätzlich überarbeitet worden. Bei den kleineren Modellen liegt's auch am V-RAM mitunter.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Deswegen ist ignore letztlich immer besser, weil's dann nicht so hoch kocht. Irgendwann verliert er die Lust daran....
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Schwankungen kommen daher, dass die Turing Architektur nicht immer konsistent optimal genutzt wird. Es ist ja eine neue Architektur oder zumindest im Vergleich zum Vorgänger an einigen Stellen grundsätzlich überarbeitet worden. Bei den kleineren Modellen liegt's auch am V-RAM mitunter.



Das ist aber eben das Problem...die meisten Spiele sind auch heute noch nicht wirklich auf Vega otpimiert und wenn dann doch mal ein Titel die Performance ordentlich nutzt, dann ist das nur ein Ausreißer. Nvidia und die ganzen Gameworks-Features ziehen die Leistung bei Vega massiv nach unten. Z.B. in FFXV. Deaktiviere Gameworks komplett und vergleiche dann Vega64 mit GTX1080. Sieht dann net mehr so golden aus für die GTX, zumindest nicht mehr so stark. Analog geht das in den meisten Games so. Seltsamerweise nur in denen nicht, die kein Gameworks haben und eigene Features integriert haben. Schon komisch. Macht zwar Sinn, ist aber komisch


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Februar 2019)

Es reicht ja auch schon meistens ein paar Effekte zu reduzieren und im AMD Treiber die Tesselation auf einen fixen Wert zu stellen.
Das gibt zum Teil einen ordentlichen FPS Schub bei Gameworks Titeln, da die AMD Karten da scheinbar zu viel Berechnen oder die Nvidia Karten nur das nötigste. Man sollte es mal genauer untersuchen.
Aktuell bin ich bei Far Cry New Dawn hängen geblieben und war Gestern erstaunt dass nach 2 Stunden zocken 12GB im VRAM liegen. Da ist man doch über 16GB froh


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2019)

Entwickler versuchen halt zu "optimieren". Ich habe zum Beispiel für CapFrameX eine Fremdbibliothek verwendet, um die Charts zu zeichnen. Super Sache, einfach einzubinden, einfach Daten übergeben und das Ergebnis erscheint, sieht schick aus. Problem: die Performance ist unterirdisch. Jetzt habe ich eine eigene Lib geschrieben, die sehr gut performt, aber der Aufwand ist explodiert. Allein für die Charts gehen Wochen an Aufwand in die Entwicklung, wobei ich natürlich keine 8-Stunden Tage habe, da ich das in meiner Freizeit entwickle.

Das Problem bei AMD sind die Ressourcen, dann würden sie wahrscheinlich sogar den Spezialkram von Nvidia in den Griff kriegen und eine bessere Verteilung der Last. Aber sie arbeiten daran. Bis das Früchte trägt, dauert das noch ein Weilchen.

AMD kann die geilste Architektur aller Zeiten entwickeln und auf den Markt bringen, sie könnten trotzdem langsamer als Turing sein. Die Treiber müssen nunmal "mitspielen". Da gehen *enorme* Aufwände in die Entwicklung, bis das richtig rund läuft.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

AMD hat eindeutig gesagt, das man sich auf wichtige Games und Engines konzentriert.
UE4 kann dann halt nur im Ausnahmefall nachgebessert werden. Und die Mitarbeit vom Dev ist unabdingbar ala PUBG.
Ist für mich OK. Warum Resourcen mit der Gießkanne verdatteln. Konzentration auf neutrale Games/Devs reicht.
Ansonsten halt die GW-Features und defred Lighting+Shadows reduzieren.
Die Maxed-Generation ist nur zu faul zum Nachdenken.

Wer unbedingt Gameworks braucht, soll halt ne andere Graka kaufen und net Hier rumnerven.

btw.
Zur Orientierung mal Stock/UV aus dem Web:
Radeon VII Undervolting / Overclocking - Google Tabellen

Mit Ref.Lüfter würde ich sogar den Takt ein mue runter nehmen. 1750/1150 mit PT = -20..-25 bei angehobener Lüfterkurve.
Reicht locker für die Review-Fps. Der gute 24/7 Bereich sollte bei <970mV liegen.

edit:
Zu überflüssige Konfrontationen 
Da wohl kein Mod mitliest habe ich mal ne PN an INU geschickt. Mal schauen, ob Er willens ist S+S  mal anzuschreiben,
damit endlich wieder Ruhe einzieht.
Leider kann Er nix machen solange die Kollegen noch net gegen die Regeln verstoßen.
Er empfiehlt doch mehr die Ignorfunktion zu nutzen.
Und Zitate sind auch net hilfreich.
Also bitte die Besucher einfach wegdrücken und Basta.

Am Ende net schön mit der Redefreiheit. Würde auch net auf meinem Facebookaccount einen Haufen Noobs haben wollen.
Zumindestens der Thread-Ersteller sollte doch auch mal zeitweilig Jemand bannen können.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

Übrigens, wenn man in HWiNFO die GPU Power mal 10 rechnet, dürfte das ziemlich gut passen. Zumindest im Vergleich mit dem Wattman OSD und meiner Messung vorm Netzteil.

Die neue Lüfterkurve mit dem neuen Bios ist auch viel besser. Hatte das erst gar nicht gemerkt, da beim Flashen noch meine custom Kurve aktiv war. 
An den Spannungen hat sich aber nix getan. Stock voltage ist gleich und UV Potential ist auch gleich geblieben.


----------



## Hardware Freak (25. Februar 2019)

Hey, meine neue R7 von XfX kam am Samstag und ich bin einer der glücklichen die ohne Probleme UVen können. In die andere Richtung keine Ahnung, weil mir ist beim Einbau aufgefallen, dass ich nur ein 500 Watt Netzteil habe (hatte irgendwie 550 in Erinnerung). Jedenfalls lieber erst einmal runter auf 1,0V und Takt auf 1650, lief ganz gut, mittlerweile hab ich mich auf 0,95V bei 1750 getraut. PT auf -10. Heute mal Energiemessgerät von der Arbeit mitnehmen und schauen ob ich noch was Luft habe. Lüfter gleich mal pauschal auf 40% ab 50°, hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, fluppt sehr leise. Ab 95° so als Wecker quasi auf 100% damit ich merke wenns Ihr zu warm wird. 

Mir ist nach diesem Bios Update aufgefallen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe ob er es eigentlich überspielt hat, es ging nur sehr kurz ne box auf und wieder zu, konnte nix lesen. Außerdem meine ich, dass er danach die Boost clock öfter runter gethrootled hat als vorher, kann das? 

Sonst einfach geilo Gerät, ist quasi so schnell als hätte ich meine 980gtx zweimal eingebaut... schön endlich nix grünes mehr in den Zähnen zu haben.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Bei Deinem Takt@0,95V reicht auch PT= -20.
Das Bios lässt sich bei Manchen nur über CMD als Admin aufspielen.

Kann HWinfo eigentlich die Bios-Version anzeigen ?


----------



## BrandWolle (25. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Takt@0,95V reicht auch PT= -20.
> Das Bios lässt sich bei Manchen nur über CMD als Admin aufspielen.
> 
> Kann HWinfo eigentlich die Bios-Version anzeigen ?



Du siehst dein installiertes BIOS über die Adrenalin Software unter "System"


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

GPU-Z liest auch die Bios Version aus. 

Bei dem ersten Bios Update hatte ich auch das Gefühl, das nix passiert ist. Das cmd Fenster ging kurz auf und direkt wieder zu. Bei dem 2. Bios Update war es dann schon länger auf und man konnte die Befehle von atiflash lesen. Außerdem hat sich die Bios Version geändert.
Wenn das Update nicht klappt, soll man wohl die x86 Version von dem Updater testen. Oder man probiert es manuell mit atiflash.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2019)

Du kannst dir beim UV alles trauen, beim OC auch, solange du die 1.1V nicht überschreitest und selbst da...passieren kann da nix.

Mach dir nen Stresstest auf, wie Unigine Heaven im Fenstermodus, und zieh am Regler wild herum, du siehst direkt ob was einigermaßen läuft oder nicht. Ist die Spannung zu niedrig bleibt der Treiber hängen oder der Rechner schmiert ab. Macht aber nix, einfach mehr Spannung geben. Wenn die Spannung noch immer zu gering ist, kann es sein, dass zwar nix abstürzt, aber du Bildfehler bekommst, wie z.B. schwarzes flackern usw, dann einfach die Spannung ein wenig weiter erhöhen, bis diese Probleme weg sind. Dann noch pauschal 6mV dazu geben und das Ganze sollte in den meisten Fällen stabil auch in Fullscreen laufen.

BEachte bitte, dass du immer deine native Auflösung wählen solltest bei diesen Tests. Falls du 3DMark Advanced besitzt, dann kann ich FireStrike Ultra oder TimeSpy Extreme nur empfehlen. Noch mehr Auslastung für die Graka.

Wenn du damit die Stabilität halbwegs ausgelotet hast, dann einfach zocken. Stürzt es wirklich nochmal ab, einfach minimalst mehr Spannung geben und weiter zocken. Solange bis alles bombenstabil läuft. Ich sag ja, OC/UV mit AMD ist kindereinfach.

@DARPA hast du jetzt doch nochmal geupdated? Bei mir ging es auch sehr schnell. GIbt es nun Veränderungen? Achso, du hast den Windows-Flasher verwendet? Dann  hats bei mir bestimmt geklappt. Atiflash zeigte Success an und neustart musste ich auch machen


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Wer die Extreme-Tests net kaufen will ist mit Sup4k auch gut ausgelastet. (vor Allem mal hinsichtlich Temp.)


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @DARPA hast du jetzt doch nochmal geupdated? Bei mir ging es auch sehr schnell. GIbt es nun Veränderungen?



Ja, ich hab das v106 drauf. Hat beim ersten Mal geklappt.

Bemerkt habe ich nur die neue Lüftersteuerung. Die regelt jetzt nicht mehr wild hoch und runter sondern fährt smooth entlang der Kurve.
Ansonsten alles wie vorher, hatte aber auch keine wirklichen Probleme.


----------



## Downsampler (25. Februar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich kann sunyegos Kreuzzug gegen AMD-Hardware nicht verstehen. Und dabei meine ich nicht, dass es nichts zu kritisieren gäbe. Ganz im Gegenteil: Mit Vega wurde architukturell einiges umgebaut, später aber kommentarlos verworfen und nie integriert. Radeon VII erschient 1,5 Jahre später, ohne nennenswerte Veränderungen für Gamer (DXR, Primitive Shader usw.). Grundsätzlich ist die Voltage @Stock absurd hoch, wodurch die Karten laut und heiß sind und viel verbrauchen, sofern man die Spannung nicht per Hand um die obligatorischen 0.1V reduziert.
> Zusätzlich scheint der Kühler der VII kein Highlight zu sein und der Preis etwas zu hoch.
> 
> Aber insbesondere das grundsätzliche Leistungsniveau der Karten (Polaris, Vega und Radeon VII) ist doch wirklich in Ordnung. Zu behaupten die Radeon VII läge im Schnitt auf dem Level der RTX 2070 ist absurd.
> ...



Das wissen wir doch seit einiger Zeit, warum bei NVidia nix bemängelt wird. Wenn die Fachmagazine das tun, dann bekommen sie zukünftig keine ausgewählten Exemplare für Ihre Reviews zugeschickt.

Nach dem Shitstorm in Internet als es Bekannt wurde, wurde offiziell ja zurückgerudert und alles ad acta gelegt. Inoffiziell wird es sehr wahrscheinlich aber weiterhin seitdem so gehandhabt.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2019)

In fairness, zumindest bei Gamers Nexus war es so, da kam die GTX1660TI (ist auch ein absolut unnötiges Produkt) nicht gut weg und auch die RTX2070 und RTX2080, da absolut nutzlos im Vergleich zur Vorgängergeneration, ebenso.

Auch mit RTX selbst hatte Nvidia nen massiven Shitstorm erhalten, zurecht, da die Technik auch nutzlos ist aktuell. Darüber wird mMn und aus Fairness zu wenig geredet. Ich erinnere mich an ein paar Features von AMD zurück, die dann nicht so dolle waren, man es sich aber jahrelang, sogar nach dem Fix, noch anhöhren musste.

Das NV da nicht immer 100% legit arbeitet, was Reviewer betrifft ist logisch. Warum? Sie können es sich leisten. Es ist beängstigend einen Blick zu werfen, hinter die Praktiken, welche die großen Unternehmen verwenden (und ich meine ALLE). Da ist einfach nur gegen die Konkurrenz zu optimieren sehr harmlos. "It just works."


----------



## Benji21 (25. Februar 2019)

Hab das neue Bios erst heute morgen drüber gezogen, werde es nachher mal mit der Lüfterkurve auf Auto durchspielen. Hoffentlich kommen die bald mit Wasserkühlern um die Ecke, sonst bastel ich mir wirklich noch nen Ghetto Mod (Teile sind schon da  )...


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

Ich hab das neuste Bios inkl. der neusten Version von ATI Flash auf der OC Seite eingebunden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725307


----------



## Hardware Freak (25. Februar 2019)

Hey, 
also hier steht Bios Version 016.004.000.030 Datum 19.1.19 ist das richtig? Eher nicht 

Dann ist mir aufgefallen bei dem Power Target gedöns stimmt irgendwie was nicht, wenn ich auf -20 bin,  throotled er zwar mehr runter im Takt, aber ich ziehe mehr Watt aus der Dose als wenn ich ihm +20 gebe, obwohl er bei +20 auch tatsächlich höher throotled (also das ist nur gering zwischen 305 max und 295 max, aber die 305 werden auch länger erreicht) Jedenfalls was soll dann die bescheuerte Prozent Angabe ?? Wenn ich bei 200W minus 20% einstelle, will ich auch 40 Watt weniger ziehen... oder 20% wovon bitte? Bzw. im Zweifelsfall sollte wenigstens plus und minus des Reglers korrekt sein 

Gesamtsystem zieht jetzt mit UV auf 950mV und Takt 1750 in der Spitze mal ab und zu 300W, wenn der Test bootet nimmt sich der Rest 90W wenn der Futuremark CPU Test läuft zieht es 120. Dann glaube ich nicht das beim Rest durchschnittlich viel mehr als 110 bei Last genommen wird. Also habe ich ca. sensationelle 200W in der Spitze und im Durchschnitt eher so zwischen 180-190W Verbrauch, wobei ich bei der niedrigen Spannung mit dem Takt nicht auf 1800 gehen kann ...


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Es gibt eine GPU-Z beta mit Radeon VII-Support:
[GPU-Z Test Build] Need large-scale beta testing | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine GPU-Z beta mit Radeon VII-Support:
> [GPU-Z Test Build] Need large-scale beta testing | TechPowerUp Forums



Danke für den Link, klappt sehr gut und wir sehen nun auch die Sensoren für die VRM´s und den HBM Speicher!
Laut GPUZ gibt es doch keinen Offset für die Corespannung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardware Freak (25. Februar 2019)

Hey @Gurdi oder @RX480, ist die Bios Version von mir da richtig?  S.o.


----------



## spl1ce (25. Februar 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Hey @Gurdi oder @RX480, ist die Bios Version von mir da richtig?  S.o.



bin zwar keiner von den beiden aber du hast noch das 105er drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardware Freak (25. Februar 2019)

Hm mehr als die Datei im Admin Mode starten kann ich doch eigentlich nicht?
Und wieso gibt Gurdi ein Atiflash mit? Ich dachte es geht ohne??

Edit
Gerade habe ich es geschafft zu lesen dass er nur kurz invalid package sagt


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine GPU-Z beta mit Radeon VII-Support:
> [GPU-Z Test Build] Need large-scale beta testing | TechPowerUp Forums



Cool, besten Dank für den Link! Teste ich auch gerade mal.

Edit: Da stimmt nicht ein einziger Wert...


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Hm mehr als die Datei im Admin Mode starten kann ich doch eigentlich nicht?
> Und wieso gibt Gurdi ein Atiflash mit? Ich dachte es geht ohne??



Benutz einfach ATIFlash und mach es richtig, dann läuft es. Ist ungefährlich, wie gewohnt aber Hintergrundprogramme deaktivieren bei einem Flash!

Update: Ok es gibt doch wieder einen Offset, wenn ich mein OC Profil verwende ist er wieder da, wahrscheinlich wegen der Boosttable.

Postet mal die Werte eurer Spannungswandler nach längerer Last, das würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

10 min benching
1800/1000 @ 965 mV
stock Lüfterkurve




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Hynix RAM (weiterhin)


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Sieht unter 970mV wirklich sehr gut aus. Genauso im Luxx:
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 67

Was mich wundert ist Auto-OC von Holzmann. Sollte man wahrscheinlich nur machen, wenn man ne niedrige Default-Spannung hatte.
gbm31 hatte irgendein Problem mit HBM. Konnte Den irgendwie net runtertakten.(von seinen 1200) Leider net genau erklärt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> 10 min benching
> 1800/1000 @ 965 mV
> stock Lüfterkurve
> 
> ...



Danke für den Vergleich. Die Temps hab ich nach 30min FS1 Extrem gehabt mit übertaktetem SOC und bei 1,18V. Dann weiß ich das ich save unterwegs bin. Hab auch Hynix, der geht aber gut.
Hauptproblem bleibt also die Junction, wie ich mir gedacht habe sind die anderen Werte recht unkritisch. Bemerkenswert ist wie kühl der HBM Speicher bleibt, offenbar reichen dem wirklich die 925mv zum betrieb. Das ist ein echter Fortschritt gegenüber dem HBM auf der V10. Beidruckenden. 

Hauptproblem bei den Karten scheint mir aktuell der recht instabile SOC zu sein.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Für  mich als nicht Radeon-Besitzer:

Was meinst Du genau mit HBM 925mV ?
Pack mal bitte in den Thread ein Bild über den gesamten Wattman.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab auch Hynix, der geht aber gut.



Ich weiss, dass meiner 1.200 macht. Musste ich natürlich testen, gehört zum Qualitätscheck. 
Also generell weiss ich, dass die Karte nicht schlecht geht. Warte aber sehnsüchtig auf die richtigen Kühler.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für  mich als nicht Radeon-Besitzer:
> 
> Was meinst Du genau mit HBM 925mV ?
> Pack mal bitte in den Thread ein Bild über den gesamten Wattman.



Sry, ich meinte 956 die bei HWInfo bei CoreVoltage angezeigt werden. Die SOC Spannung kann das nicht sein, die wird nirgends ausgelesen anscheinend, außerdem hatte ich die schon manuell erhöht und konnte die Veränderung auch an der SOC Temp sehen. Ich geh also davon aus das wie bei Vega 10 die beiden Werte vertauscht sind(war am Anfang auch so)

Hier mal alles was ich zu bieten habe gerade. Bin gerade an UV Builds dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Sieht ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes echt cool aus.
Da haste ja ein schönes 24/7.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sieht ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes echt cool aus.
> Da haste ja ein schönes 24/7.



Das ist ein neuer UV Build für Ref. Besitzer. Mein aktuelles 24/7 ist das im OC Thread, das ist aber nur vorläufig bis vernünftige Boostbuild gehen.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2019)

In meinem Screenshot sind vCore und vMem schon umbenannt/getauscht.

Das was HWiNFO als vMem angibt ist auch die vCore, das passt eigentlich. Und die andere könnte SOC sein, aber kein Plan. 
GPU-Z gibt konstant 850 mV an für Memory Voltage. Aber gibt ja auch wieder Modul und Controller.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist ein neuer UV Build für Ref. Besitzer. Mein aktuelles 24/7 ist das im OC Thread, das ist aber nur vorläufig bis vernünftige Boostbuild gehen.



Du hast aber net extra den M2 abgemacht ?


----------



## spl1ce (25. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist ein neuer UV Build für Ref. Besitzer. Mein aktuelles 24/7 ist das im OC Thread, das ist aber nur vorläufig bis vernünftige Boostbuild gehen.



Meine braucht für die 1900/1200  1050mV um in allen Lebenslagen stabil zu sein. Klar rennt die auch mit 1000mv durch den Firestrike aber beim Stresstest oder nach 1h BF5 siehts da anders aus. Die Junction Temp pendelt sich da auf 98°C bei 100% Fan und PT -20% ein.


EDIT: 

Ich bekomme die Karte auch bis 1950MHz stabil wobei die junction keine grosse Rolle zu spielen scheint. Ab der 2K Grenze schmiert mir alles ab sobald die Junction sich der 90°C nähert egal wie viel Spannung ich drauf gebe. Will hier mit dem Ref Lüfter auch nicht zu arg über die 1,2V gehen ^^


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Irgendein Vorteil muss ja durch den Morpheus kommen. Besseres UV inclu.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

Ich bin da ja auch noch am testen. Das Setting schmiert mir auch ab in meinem Stabletest.

@Darpa: Ich denke 850mv ist dann doch zu wenig für den Speicher, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Die 956mv wären schon sehr beeindruckend. Klarheit gibts aber aktuell noch nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

Immer noch hin und hergerissen ob von Vega 64 Referenz zu 2550 U/Min auf die Radeon Seven VII wechseln soll
die Lautstärke ist die eine Sache, die JT Temperatur die andere und zudem beim Ghäuse View 27 welches komplett geschlossen ist.
Zudem 500 Euro Aufpreis für vielleicht Maximal 35% Mehrperformance und dann im Winter Navi 10 für selbe Leistung,- oder zumindest knapp dahinter.
Weiters steht der Frühling, Sommer an und dann dürfte es im PC Glühen, und die JT dürfte bei Allen bis dato gekauften nochmals problematischer werden.

Fragen über Fragen und niemand kann bis Donnertag liefern bei uns, dann aber mehrere Shops gleichzeitig.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

Zentrum der Karte ist definitiv der 16GB HBM Speicher. Die muss man wollen, sonst lohnt die Karte nicht. Temperaturmäßig kriegt man die mit UV gut in den Griff.
Meine läuft bei 940mv stable @Stock und verbraucht dann 200-220Watt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (25. Februar 2019)

Hier ist noch meins zum Vergleich: 1900/1100MHz @1060mV (extra so hoch gesetzt) & PL +10%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war nach ca 20min StrangeBrigade. Da passt gar nix zusammen.

Edit: ich habe auch Hynix


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Februar 2019)

Neuer Treiber

Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.2.3 Highlights | AMD


----------



## tt7crocodiles (26. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja lustig, mit jedem neuen Treiber wird meine Stock-Spannung um 1mV erhöht  jetzt bin ich schon bei 1053 angekommen. Die Lüfter-"Kurve" sieht auch strange aus. 

Edit: das Lüfterverhalten hat sich mMn verschlechtert, die Last ist schon lange weg und der fängt grad hin und her zu drehen bevor er sich beruhigt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber
> 
> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.2.3 Highlights | AMD



Scheint keine gravierenden Änderungen zu habe, die Probleme mit dem Wattman werden weiterhin genannt.


----------



## BrandWolle (26. Februar 2019)

SOTTR soll auch optimiert worden sein. Ich werde am Abend einen Benchmark dort durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## BrandWolle (26. Februar 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Hardware Freak (26. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei asrock gibt es jetzt auch ein neues bios, ist es dass gleiche wie das letzte amd?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Frage, denke schon.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2019)

Wird bei euch eigtl auch der gpu Takt falsch angegeben? Bei mir geht’s mit auf 3000mhz hoch, gestern waren es sogar das 5000mhz.


----------



## BladeTNT (26. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wird bei euch eigtl auch der gpu Takt falsch angegeben? Bei mir geht’s mit auf 3000mhz hoch, gestern waren es sogar das 5000mhz.



Also im Wattman hatte ich das auch mal mit nem älteren TReiber.  Ging dann auch mal bis 9900Mhz hoch


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Februar 2019)

Der Treiber hat gute und weniger gute Seiten ansich.

*Gut*
Metro Exodus und Far Cry New Dawn zeigen leichte FPS Verbesserungen (Metro 2 - 3 FPS, Far Cry New Dawn 1 - 2). Mehr Games habe ich noch nicht getestet.
Die Lüfter drehen jetzt stehts gleich, das nervte etwas mit den Original Turbinen.
Der Wattman merkt sich jetzt die Einstellungen
Die Junction Temp. ist niedriger geworden (ich denke mal aufgrund der gleichmäßiger drehenden Lüfter)

*Negativ*
Ich hatte schon 2 Back to Desktop und der HBM weigerte sich runter zu takten (werde das mal weiter beobachten).


----------



## BrandWolle (26. Februar 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Doppelpost





Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Treiber hat gute und weniger gute Seiten ansich.
> 
> *Gut*
> Metro Exodus und Far Cry New Dawn zeigen leichte FPS Verbesserungen (Metro 2 - 3 FPS, Far Cry New Dawn 1 - 2). Mehr Games habe ich noch nicht getestet.
> ...



Hast du vorher schon das neue BIOS V106 aufgespielt?


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

Guten Tag Community  ich lese seit einigen Tagen hier aufmerksam mit und hab mich nun letztendlich für das Forum hier registriert. Ich habe gleich zu Beginn eine Frage und hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen . Und zwar habe ich vor auf „Ghetto mod“ (hoffe war so richtig ) umzubauen. Gibt es dafür eine Anleitung ? Kann das jeder mit etwas handwerklichen Geschick ? 
Was bräuchte ich dafür alles ?
Bisher habe ich rausgefunden natürlich die 2 x120 mm Lüfter (habe mir die Be quiet Silent Wings 3 high Speed rausgesucht) , y Kabel PWM, VGA Pwm Adapter ? 

Brauche ich noch mehr ? Habe irgendetwas von Feder Ringen gelesen und müssen  zwischen Lüfter und kühler  Abstandhalter ? 
Wie befestige ich die Lüfter ? Lüfter klemmen ?

fragen über fragen ^^ hoffe jemand kann mir einige offene Fragen beantworten Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## spl1ce (26. Februar 2019)

Zielsch3ibe schrieb:


> Guten Tag Community  fragen über fragen ^^ hoffe jemand kann mir einige offene Fragen beantworten Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Hallo, lies dich mal ab da nach hinten ^^ Ist eigentlich alles von den "Gaussmoddern" beschrieben 

Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Februar 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Hast du vorher schon das neue BIOS V106 aufgespielt?



Ja, habe ich drauf seit es draußen ist.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Hallo, lies dich mal ab da nach hinten ^^ Ist eigentlich alles von den "Gaussmoddern" beschrieben
> 
> Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting



Sehr schwer dort das Richtige zu finden kann jemand beantworten  hab alles durchgelesen die Tage schon


----------



## BrandWolle (26. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich drauf seit es draußen ist.



Okay. Muss ich heute dann beobachten wie es sich bei mir auswirkt.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Zielsch3ibe schrieb:


> Sehr schwer dort das Richtige zu finden kann jemand beantworten  hab alles durchgelesen die Tage schon



Wenn Du nur ala Shadow 2x Lüfter draufschnallen willst brauchst Du nur den mini PWM-Adapter +  Y-Kabel und Kabelbinder.
Ist auch erst mal vernünftig, wenn Du bereits jetzt gute Junction-Temps und ne niedrige Default-Spannung hattest.
Weil dann anscheinend Pad und Kühler gut montiert sind, was man als Laie nur verschlimmbessern kann.
Wichtig ist die Gehäuselüftung, falls Du da noch nachlegen kannst wäre Das der 1.Schritt.

Dann sollte 1802(-5?)@970 machbar sein.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

Phobya PWM Adapter fuer VGA Kabel Luefterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer 

Sowas hier ?


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Genau richtig! 

Das Y-Kabel und die Lüfter haben eine "normale" Steckergröße und würden net auf den Graka-PWM-Anschluss passen.
Da bliebe dann nur ein Anschluss auf dem Motherboard als Alternative.

Da hast Du dann zwar etwas viel Kabel von Adapter+Y aber geht schon.
(hier mal gbm31 vom Luxx)


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Treiber hat gute und weniger gute Seiten ansich.
> 
> *Gut*
> Metro Exodus und Far Cry New Dawn zeigen leichte FPS Verbesserungen (Metro 2 - 3 FPS, Far Cry New Dawn 1 - 2). Mehr Games habe ich noch nicht getestet.
> ...



Einfach Back to Desktop ist meist der HBM Speicher.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Wird bei euch eigtl auch der gpu Takt falsch angegeben? Bei mir geht’s mit auf 3000mhz hoch, gestern waren es sogar das 5000mhz.



Der Wattman allgemein zeigt aktuell ziemlich viel Unsinn an, aber auch Tools wie GPUZ zeigen diese Auslesefehler.




Zielsch3ibe schrieb:


> Guten Tag Community  ich lese seit einigen Tagen hier aufmerksam mit und hab mich nun letztendlich für das Forum hier registriert. Ich habe gleich zu Beginn eine Frage und hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen . Und zwar habe ich vor auf „Ghetto mod“ (hoffe war so richtig ) umzubauen. Gibt es dafür eine Anleitung ? Kann das jeder mit etwas handwerklichen Geschick ?
> Was bräuchte ich dafür alles ?
> Bisher habe ich rausgefunden natürlich die 2 x120 mm Lüfter (habe mir die Be quiet Silent Wings 3 high Speed rausgesucht) , y Kabel PWM, VGA Pwm Adapter ?
> 
> ...



Da hast du doch alles was man braucht schon auf der Liste. Die Lüfter befestigt man entweder mit kleinem Drahtband, Kabelbindern oder aber sehr elegant wie Gauss es gelöst hat mit Filzkleband was ineinander greift(gibts z.B. von 3M und hält Bombenfest)


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

danke , muss ich beim abmontieren der alten Lüfter irgendwas beachten ? Gibt es eine Anleitung?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (26. Februar 2019)

Google mal nach Videos zum Thema "Radeon VII Teardown", es gibt schon ein paar, die die Karte auseinander nehmen


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Gamersnexxus ist lahmarschig ohne Ende. Wann kommt denn mal das Ergebnis@h2o ?
(darf wohl net sein)


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gamersnexxus ist lahmarschig ohne Ende. Wann kommt denn mal das Ergebnis@h2o ?
> (darf wohl net sein)



Naja der wattman ist immer noch ziemlich zickig. Ich würde da nicht Nexus die Schuld geben, die sind eigentlich immer aufrichtig und schonungslos.

Was hat der Luxx sich den dabei gedacht...
Grafikkarten-FAQ: Was man ueber Grafikkarten wissen sollte - Hardwareluxx

Das ist ja peinlich bis aufs Messer. Ein Grafikkarten FAQ in Kooperation mit Nvidia


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Februar 2019)

@Gurdi

Aber doch nicht @ Stock.
Gerade mal 2 Stunden Far Cry New Dawn gezockt mit VSR max Deatils liegt im HBM satte 13,5 GB.
Denke das war Zufall oder oder nach der Installation vom neuen Treiber hat dem System was nicht gepasst. Ich lasse jetzt mal den Afterburner ausgeschalten, habe so den Verdacht dass der aktuell mit der Karte und dem Treiber nicht so will.

Bezüglich HWLuxx
Die sind einfach nur so schlecht. Deren Tests kann man schon seit jeher nicht wirklich ernst nehmen und die bekommen auch nur Hardware da deren Forum ein sehr große Base hat.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (26. Februar 2019)

@Zielsch3ibe: wenn du nur Ghetto mod willst dann musst du nur Shroud abnehmen, dafür 4 Schrauben (2 oben, 2 unten) auf dem Shroud aufschrauben, schwarze Slotblende leicht wegbiegen und Shroud abheben. Dabei aufpassen, dass der weiße PWM-Slot dran bleibt - beim PWM-Kabel mit dem ganz dünnen Schraubenzieher o.Ä. die Haken lösen, das Beleuchtungskabel geht leicht ab. Alle anderen Schrauben hinten so lassen


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Aber doch nicht @ Stock.
> Gerade mal 2 Stunden Far Cry New Dawn gezockt mit VSR max Deatils liegt im HBM satte 13,5 GB.
> Denke das war Zufall oder oder nach der Installation vom neuen Treiber hat dem System was nicht gepasst. Ich lasse jetzt mal den Afterburner ausgeschalten, habe so den Verdacht dass der aktuell mit der Karte und dem Treiber nicht so will.



Generell ist die GPU sehr empfindlich wenn man Ihr auf die Finger schaut. Sowohl Monitoring als auch Relive mag die nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Februar 2019)

Man merkt halt dass es eine Profi Karte ist.
So viele Sensoren haben reine Gamer Karten nicht, aber wenn man mal Tools hat die richtig funktionieren kann man die perfekt einstellen und viel rausholen.
Bei FC New Dawn merke ich wann meine 2080 TI zu kämpfen hat (es liegen dann 10,5 GB im VRAM), dann dreht die Radeon VII erst richtig auf. Ich hoffe AMD holt sich viele gute Programmierer ins Boot, die Karte verdient eine richtig gute Software.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja der wattman ist immer noch ziemlich zickig. Ich würde da nicht Nexus die Schuld geben, die sind eigentlich immer aufrichtig und schonungslos.



Jo, das RT - Video im Lager war Spitze!

btw.
Der Luxx hat wohl ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, das Adaptive Sync mit den favorisierten(grünen) Hightech(GDDR)-Grakas über HDMi net funzt.
Also wer bei AMD bleibt ist in Richtung Moni + HDR besser versorgt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Wer noch eine VII sucht, MF hat hier noch zwei Stück versteckt.
16GB XFX VGA Radeon VII 3xDP/HDMI - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Die Betsände von gestern sind auch wieder alle weg, unfassbar bei dem Preis.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Februar 2019)

Schau dir die 2080 TI an.
Die gehen weg wie warme Semmeln, bei dem Preis auch nicht wirklich verständlich.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Die Ti gabs ja ne Zeitlang net, Da hat sich der Bedarf aufgestaut. (und Das zu Weihnachten)
Jetzt ist wieder Geld da.(und man sieht, das die Preise net mehr runtergehen)

Und im Sommer braucht man eher ne Badehose!


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Mich würde mal interessieren was AMD mit den Verbesserungen beim Anti Antialiasing meint. Mir kommt die Bildqualität immer noch besser vor als mit meiner V10. Irgendwas wurde da geschraubt, entweder an der Tesselation oder dem AA.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Vllt. verwischt transparent AA net mehr so die Texturen ?


----------



## Hardware Freak (26. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es sonst bei jemand mit dem normalen ausführen vom Bios Update nicht klappt, damit hat es bei mir funktioniert


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du das von Asrock verwendet. Welche Versionsnummer trägt es?


----------



## Hardware Freak (26. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du das von Asrock verwendet. Welche Versionsnummer trägt es?



Ne du, das original Amd


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Februar 2019)

Freiwillige vor

MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 15 (14697) Download

Support für die Radeon VII. Bin leider arbeiten, kann daher nicht testen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor
> 
> MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 Beta 15 (14697) Download
> 
> Support für die Radeon VII. Bin leider arbeiten, kann daher nicht testen.



Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht spektakulär aus, mal testen ob die Boosttables damit besser arbeiten.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat’s geklappt nachdem ich die Datei auf den Desktop gezogen und dort als Admin ausgeführt habe. Aber nur dort. In einen Ordner funktionierte es nicht.


----------



## Hardware Freak (26. Februar 2019)

Äh blöde neue Frage am Rande. Bei den Game Rewards, wie lange dauert es bis ich den key kriege? Also nur Resident Evil mein ich ?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Äh blöde neue Frage am Rande. Bei den Game Rewards, wie lange dauert es bis ich den key kriege? Also nur Resident Evil mein ich ?



Einige Tage, ich mein bei mir hat es 7 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur ala Shadow 2x Lüfter draufschnallen willst brauchst Du nur den mini PWM-Adapter +  Y-Kabel und Kabelbinder.
> Ist auch erst mal vernünftig, wenn Du bereits jetzt gute Junction-Temps und ne niedrige Default-Spannung hattest.
> Weil dann anscheinend Pad und Kühler gut montiert sind, was man als Laie nur verschlimmbessern kann.
> Wichtig ist die Gehäuselüftung, falls Du da noch nachlegen kannst wäre Das der 1.Schritt.
> ...




Hatte leider eine recht hohe Defaultspannung von 1108mV. Habe mittlerweile UV auf 976mV und lass mich lügen 1760 (-10) (bin gerade nicht zuhause um nachzugucken). 

Junction-Temp war immer zwischen 105 und 110 in Furmark. Mittlerweile pendelt sie zwischen 94 und 96. ist das zu hoch ? Oder teste ich mit den falschen Programm ?

Gehäuseluftung sollte reichen: 
2x Be quiet Silent Wings 3 140mm in der Front Luft rein
2x  Be quiet Silent Wings 3 140mm im Deckel Luft raus
1x  Be quiet Silent Wings 3 120mm hinten Luft raus
1x  Be quiet Silent Wings 3 140mm direkt unter der Radeon (zum Testen)


Ich wollte erstmal die Lüfter der Radeon ersetzen und wenn es passende kühler gibt mich auch dort ran trauen (wenn YouTube Videos verfügbar sind ).


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Furmark ist Müll.

Der Afterburner stellt jetzt ein OSD zur verfügung, ansonsten ist das OC nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen im AB.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

Also sollte ich mit afterburner testen ? Mit dem hab ich das noch garnicht gemacht. Was sollte man da für Einstellungen wählen ? Und was für eine temp sollte nicht überschritten werden ?
Bzw. was wäre eine noch annehmbare temp bei afterburner ?


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

PT=-10 ist zuviel, -20 reicht aus.

Bleib bei Wattman. Viele Köche verderben den Brei.
Mit Pech haste den AB im Autostart mit drin und ein instabiles Setting, das sofort auf dem Desktop abstürzt.
Dann kannste nur im abgesicherten Modus mit AMD Cleanuputility den Treiber entfernen und den AB deinstallieren bzw. 
mit msconfig aus dem Autostart nehmen.
Das Cleanuputility würde ich mir mal für alle Fälle runterladen. DDU ist meist net so gut.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

Ok  ich habe den afterburner im hintergund für fps Anzeige Lüfter Geschwindigkeit etc. Ingame. Ist das nicht gut ? Sollte ich den lieber entfernen ?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Zielsch3ibe schrieb:


> Ok  ich habe den afterburner im hintergund für fps Anzeige Lüfter Geschwindigkeit etc. Ingame. Ist das nicht gut ? Sollte ich den lieber entfernen ?



Als OSD kannst den ruhig lassen, der zeigt zumindest die korrekte Vram Belegung an im Gegensatz zum AMD Tool.
Was genau hast du denn vor mit der Karte? Willst du Undervolten oder übertakten?


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (26. Februar 2019)

Undervolten

Mit was Testet man seine Grafikkarte denn am besten ?


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2019)

Zielsch3ibe schrieb:


> Undervolten
> 
> Mit was Testet man seine Grafikkarte denn am besten ?


Mit fordernden Anwendungen wie 3dmark oder das Game welches du nutzt. Am besten eignet sich auch in 4K zu testen mit vsr, dann ist die Last noch höher als unter 1080p&co.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

VSR ist u.U. bei AMD ein Problem wg. angelegter Mindestspannungen bei 4k.
Besser ist sup4k zu nehmen. Das bringt hohe Temps. 
Und den Moni in nativer Auflösung zu lassen mit VSR off.
UNIGINE Benchmarks


edit:
Moderne Games haben auch in Game die Skalierung.
Würde also immer Nativ ohne VSR nehmen und lieber inGame Downsampling.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> VSR ist u.U. bei AMD ein Problem wg. angelegter Mindestspannungen bei 4k.
> Besser ist sup4k zu nehmen. Das bringt hohe Temps.
> Und den Moni in nativer Auflösung zu lassen mit VSR off.
> UNIGINE Benchmarks
> ...



Das ist bei der VII nicht mehr der Fall. Bei dem Chip ist bei der Schaltung auch einiges anders. Ich vermute mittlerweile das die angezeigten Taktraten gar nicht so ein Unsinn sind wie ich erst gedacht habe.
Die GPU schaltet offenbar durch Ihr Powermanagment extrem schnell, die Tools zeigen dabei wahrscheinlich einfach nur eine Momentaufnahme während man auf den Takt schaut hat die GPU schon wieder X mal geschaltet. Auch bei den Lastangaben denkt man eigentlich die großen Sprünge können nicht sein, für so unwahrscheinlich halte ich das  aber gar nicht mehr.



Zielsch3ibe schrieb:


> Undervolten
> 
> Mit was Testet man seine Grafikkarte denn am besten ?



Resident Evil 2 ist sehr fordernd in 4k für die GPU, das dient mir als stabilitätstest. Generell sollte es eine Anwendung mit Asyncronus Compute sein.

Nimm die Stocktaktrate und versuch dich im Bereich 920-985mv zu stabilisieren. Meine läuft mit 940mv, aber auch mit deutlich besserer Kühlung. Ich habe dafür aber eine eher schlechten Chip.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Mit Chill kann die R7 jedenfalls große Sprünge ohne Probs.
Wenn 4k keine Probleme mehr macht wäre ein Test am TV net schlecht.


----------



## BrandWolle (27. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit Chill kann die R7 jedenfalls große Sprünge ohne Probs.
> Wenn 4k keine Probleme mehr macht wäre ein Test am TV net schlecht.



Was wäre dann besser für die Taktstabilität bzw TJ? Chill On oder Off?


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Für den Alltag ist sicher jegliche Art der Optimierung sowohl im Wattman als auch in Gamesettings sinnvoll.
Hairworks off. Licht+Schatten ein mue runter. Tiefenschärfe und AmbientOcclusion ein mue runter.
Zusätzlich ein Fps-Limit ca. 2-3 fps unter den avg. kombiniert mit Chill 10-20fps Spielraum.
Und unter globale Settings gleich von Anfang an Textur auf Leistung+Oberflächenformatoptimierung  EIN und Tess. auf 6x.

Neue installierte Games haben dann automatisch die Globalen Settings.
Bei vorh. Game-Profilen halt noch nachträglich einrichten.
(bei ganz wenigen Games funzt Fps-Limit und Chill net richtig - halt ausprobieren)

Mit ALT+R kann man im Spiel das Overlay öffnen, dort FRTC(fps) und Chill ändern.
(gut zum Probieren)

edit:
Was man net machen sollte ist grüne Software kaufen und Wunder erwarten.
Z.Bsp. SoTR ist schön verschlimmbessert ggü. RoTR!
RoTR hat mit der R7 ganz wenig Schwankungen in den Frametimes und Purehair läuft gut.
Da fühlen sich 3-5fps weniger genau so smooth an. Das Auge merkt eh nur den Unterschied bei den Frametimes.
Heisses Eisen im Test: AMD Radeon VII – mit viel Anlauf und Wind auf Augenhoehe zur Geforce RTX 2080 – Seite 13 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Ansonsten schon puzzig, das Keiner Dirt Rally 2.0 reviewed ausser gamegpu.
Tipps zu Settings: (Schatten und Zuschauer sind buggy)
DiRT - Dirt Rally 2.0 Benchmark & Grafikeinstellungen | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

So mal was für die UV Gemeinde mit harten Zahlen.
RTG Radeon Tweaker Group – AMD Radeon VII Mods, Tweaks, Untervolten und UEbertakten leicht gemacht | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

@RX480: Dirt Rally im Benchmark. Man muss nur etwas Geduld haben.
Dirt Rally 2.0 im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## GEChun (27. Februar 2019)

Kann mir das immer noch nicht vorstellen, das die VII keine Custom versionen bekommt...

Kann doch net so schwer sein nen guten Custom Vega 64 Kühler für die VII anzupassen und dies dann als Custom Version zu verkaufen...
Gerade die erste Custom, sofern sie leiser ist sollte sich doch ganz gut verkaufen bei etwa gleich hohem Preis...


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Kann mir das immer noch nicht vorstellen, das die VII keine Custom versionen bekommt...
> 
> Kann doch net so schwer sein nen guten Custom Vega 64 Kühler für die VII anzupassen und dies dann als Custom Version zu verkaufen...
> Gerade die erste Custom, sofern sie leiser ist sollte sich doch ganz gut verkaufen bei etwa gleich hohem Preis...



Vor allem hat das Package die selben Bohrungen. Rein vom Prinzip her dürften alle Customkühler fast eins zu eins zu portieren sein, die SpaWas zu kühlern ist Kindergeburtstag auf der Karte, die sind derart hochwertig die könnte man sogar blank lassen wenn Lüfter auf die Platine blasen.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So mal was für die UV Gemeinde mit harten Zahlen.
> RTG Radeon Tweaker Group – AMD Radeon VII Mods, Tweaks, Untervolten und UEbertakten leicht gemacht | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> @RX480: Dirt Rally im Benchmark. Man muss nur etwas Geduld haben.
> Dirt Rally 2.0 im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



Schön, das Du hier zu Ehren kommst. Und schön, das Igor auch seine Ideen beisteuert, gibts Was zum Ausprobieren mit Ref.kühler.

zu Dirt:
Erstaunlich, das die AMD-Grakas am Start alle viel bessere Frametimes haben. (durch mehr Speicher ?)


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schön, das Du hier zu Ehren kommst.
> 
> zu Dirt:
> Erstaunlich, das die AMD-Grakas am Start alle viel bessere Frametimes haben. (durch mehr Speicher ?)



Wahrscheinlich weil die NV Karten bei dem Standbild keine Geometrie verwerfen können.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So mal was für die UV Gemeinde mit harten Zahlen.
> RTG Radeon Tweaker Group – AMD Radeon VII Mods, Tweaks, Untervolten und UEbertakten leicht gemacht | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> @RX480: Dirt Rally im Benchmark. Man muss nur etwas Geduld haben.
> Dirt Rally 2.0 im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


Vega ist schon ********...-schnell!!!


GEChun schrieb:


> Kann mir das immer noch nicht vorstellen, das die VII keine Custom versionen bekommt...
> 
> Kann doch net so schwer sein nen guten Custom Vega 64 Kühler für die VII anzupassen und dies dann als Custom Version zu verkaufen...
> Gerade die erste Custom, sofern sie leiser ist sollte sich doch ganz gut verkaufen bei etwa gleich hohem Preis...


Ich denke es liegt am Preis sowie der Verfügbarkeit. Die Referenz Karten lassen sich auch so gut verkaufen und die Karte war ja eh nicht von langer Hand geplant, ich denke die würde nur released weil es kein großer Aufwand war neben der proversion eine Gaming Variante zu bringen. Navi wird es darunter richten, genannt wurde ja eine Leistung bis auf 1080ti Niveau.
dann muss man mal sehen was am Nachfolger für die Radeon VII geplant ist in Zukunft. Fest steht mit der Vega 10 und Vega 20 ist amd aktuell noch mehr als Konkurrenzfähig, sehr schön zu sehen an neuen Titeln.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Vega ist schon ********...-schnell!!!
> 
> Ich denke es liegt am Preis sowie der Verfügbarkeit. Die Referenz Karten lassen sich auch so gut verkaufen in die Karte war ja eh nicht von langer Hand geplant. Navi wird es darunter richten, genannt wurde ja eine Leistung bis auf 1080ti Niveau.
> dann muss man mal sehen was am Nachfolger für die Radeon VII geplant ist in Zukunft. Fest steht mit der Vega 10 und Vega 20 ist amd aktuell noch mehr als Konkurrenzfähig, sehr schön zu sehen an neuen Titeln.



Ich schau mir die Tage auch mal die Frametimes noch näher an. Was ich bisher gesehen habe ist recht überzeugend. Man kann sich die Frametimes aber mit schlechtem OC auch ziemlich zerschießen.
Ich denke mit dem RTG Artikel sind Verbauchsdebatten über die VII Undervoltet passe.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

AMD sollte mal Die RTG-Group als Betatester rechtzeitig versorgen und man hätte WinWin.

PS:
Und beinahe hätte ich vergessen den legendären "gaussmod" nochmal zu feiern. Schön das Du auch in der RTG dabei bist.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> AMD sollte mal Die RTG-Group als Betatester rechtzeitig versorgen und man hätte WinWin.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Februar 2019)

Was mich am meisten verbüfft hat, ist die plötzliche Glättung der Spikes in allen Intervallen um bis zu 100 Watt. Sogar bei dem 10ms. Das entscheidet bei vielen Netzteilen über geht oder geht nicht (lange).


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten verbüfft hat, ist die plötzliche Glättung der Spikes in allen Intervallen um bis zu 100 Watt. Sogar bei dem 10ms. Das entscheidet bei vielen Netzteilen über geht oder geht nicht (lange).



Das haben wir ja auch schon oft bei der V10 gesehen die so manches Netzteil ausgeknipst hat @Stock aber mit UV Profil und mehr Leistung wunderbar lief.
Zweifelsohne sind 100Watt auf der VII aber ne Ansage.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Habt Ihr bei "nur UVen" eigentlich das PT auf -20 gesenkt?


----------



## BrandWolle (27. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr bei "nur UVen" eigentlich das PT auf -20 gesenkt?



Ja hab ich zb gemacht. Der Takt wurde damit stabilisiert mit Treiber 19.2.2 wie es sich jetzt mit 19.2.3 verhält muss ich erst checken


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte standar Pl drin um Einflüsse zu vermeiden.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (27. Februar 2019)

So ich habe die Lüfter nun getauscht (Ghetto Mod) und muss sagen das die Grafikkarte jetzt wie befreit wirkt. Ich habe eine deutliche Temperatur Senkung erreicht. Furmark in 4K läuft auf maximal 93 Grad nach 1 Stunde (vorher 105-110). Benchmarks Firestrike Extreme/ Time Spy Extreme ohne irgendwelche Probleme und Temperaturen um die 60 Grad  . Von der Geräuschkulisse ganz zu schweigen die Lüfter können bis 2100 U/Min. Drehen . Wenn Sie auf 1700-1800 eingestellt sind unter voll Last ist es noch sehr angenehm. Kein Vergleich zu vorher. Ich kann nur jedem dazu raten dasselbe zu tun. Danke an alle die mir so super schnell und hilfreich geantwortet haben


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Gurdi:
Unter dem auf dem Bild befindlichen 120-er Noctua sitzt seit Monaten noch ein weiterer Noctua A12x25 welcher enormen Luftstrom beschert bei der Derzeitigen RX Vega 64 Referenz.
Darunter am Boden das Netzteil und dann das Gewölbte View 27 Plexiglas bis ganz hinauf zum Gehäuse Deckel.
Also Suboptimal für eine Radeon Seven (VII)  - oder doch besser als so manch anderes Gehäuse.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte schon dicke reichen. wichtig wäre halb die Abwärme raus zu bekommen.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Februar 2019)

Mit nur dem einen einzigen Hecklüfter und dies auch nur mit Thermaltake 120-er Standard Kost.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Kleinen Lüfter einfach an den Slotblenden befestigen. hab ich auch so gemacht,wirkt wunder. Luft raus hilft mehr als ohne Ende Luft raus.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Neues GPU-Z: (evtl. wie die Beta?)
Download TechPowerUp GPU-Z | TechPowerUp


----------



## Benji21 (28. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr bei "nur UVen" eigentlich das PT auf -20 gesenkt?



Ich hab nur die Spannung abgesenkt. Maximal gingen 940mV, soll es stabil auf Dauer sein muss ich 950mV nehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2019)

Kriegst du deine Karte mit dem 2Ghz Setting auch mit ASC stabil?


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Februar 2019)

Welche Anwendung soll das sein Gurdi?


----------



## RX480 (28. Februar 2019)

Ein Game mit extensiver Nutzung von  AsyncCompute. (damit die Shader mal nahe 100% ausgelastet sind)


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ein Game mit extensiver Nutzung von  AsyncCompute. (damit die Shader mal nahe 100% ausgelastet sind)



Jep, genau das. Sry hätte ich ausschreiben sollen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Februar 2019)

Wie läuft eigentlich das "richtige" Hitman ? Da müsste doch AC funzen.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 im Test - Hardwareluxx
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 & 2080 Ti Review > Benchmarks: Hitman, No Man's Sky, Project Cars 2, Rainbow Six Siege - TechSpot


----------



## DARPA (28. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie läuft eigentlich das "richtige" Hitman ? Da müsste doch AC funzen.



Zumindest hab ich Hitman (2016) schon mit 2 GHz in UHD gezockt


----------



## RX480 (28. Februar 2019)

Jo, genau Das. Wie funzt DX12 ?
Ist sicher auch für CPU`s besser geeignet.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hitman-2-Spiel-6334/Specials/DX12-vs-DX11-Benchmark-1269571/

btw.
Da sieht man wie gut sich Games unter "ordentlicher grüner" Anleitung entwickeln.
(Kauft more CPU+GPU; Das Ganze hat doch System = grottenschlechter Gameworkskram  ähnlich wie RoTR vs. SoTR)

Manchmal sind die neutralen Vorgänger einfach besser.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Februar 2019)

Wobei ich finde SotTR läuft mit der Radeon VII smoother als mit der 2080 TI.


----------



## BrandWolle (28. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde SotTR läuft mit der Radeon VII smoother als mit der 2080 TI.



Wie bei den meisten Spielen macht die Bandbreite und der große Speicher wohl die konstanteren Frametimes. Das wird nur all zu gerne bei den Benchmark Vergleichen nicht in den Vordergrund gerückt...
Der längste Balken zählt halt weiterhin:-\


----------



## Hardware Freak (28. Februar 2019)

Hey, wenn ich vsync an habe, kann ich mir chill doch eigentlich sparen, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Hey, wenn ich vsync an habe, kann ich mir chill doch eigentlich sparen, oder?



Hmm nicht unbedingt. In spielen in denen man öfter inne hält macht es trotzdem Sinn. Strategiespiele z.B. oder Onlinespiele wo man öfters auf nen neuen Raid etc wartet.


----------



## blazethelight (28. Februar 2019)

Im HW Luxx gibt es übrigens ne MSI Radeon 7 für 710 €, welche 6 Stunden gelaufen ist.

Nur falls jemand geil druff ist.

Forum de Luxx

Radeon VII (MSI)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (28. Februar 2019)

Hört man noch nichts zu den Wasserkühlern? Ich habe für mich soweit 2 Zustände gefunden - stabil und kühl laufen UV auf 950mV bei 1800/1000 und PL -10% bis -20% und moderate UV+OC auf 999mV bei 1900/1100 und PL 0 bis +10%. Alles drüber endet sofort und schlagartig in der Junction über 100°. Wie RX480 schon gesagt hat - mein Schatz mag keine hohen Spannungen


----------



## RX480 (28. Februar 2019)

1800/1150 ist wohl net stabil ? (könnte ja sein, das mehr HBM-Takt die Shader mehr auslastet)
oder 
Hast Du in Deinem Lieblingsspiel schon getestet wie der HBM-Takt anschlägt ?
Man muss sicher net bei jedem Game mit hohem HBM-Takt laufen lassen.

Interessant wäre auch mal die Idee von Igor:
Den Mittelpunkt bei 1300/820 festpinnen. (Er hat 800 mit einem sehr guten Chip)
Dadurch müßte die Kurve flacher sein. 
(Vergleichbar mit hohen P5+6+7-Spannungen bei Vega und gleichmäßigem Abstand)


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Hört man noch nichts zu den Wasserkühlern? Ich habe für mich soweit 2 Zustände gefunden - stabil und kühl laufen UV auf 950mV bei 1800/1000 und PL -10% bis -20% und moderate UV+OC auf 999mV bei 1900/1100 und PL 0 bis +10%. Alles drüber endet sofort und schlagartig in der Junction über 100°. Wie RX480 schon gesagt hat - mein Schatz mag keine hohen Spannungen



1900 bei 999mv ist aber auch nicht übel.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (1. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 1800/1150 ist wohl net stabil ? (könnte ja sein, das mehr HBM-Takt die Shader mehr auslastet)
> oder
> Hast Du in Deinem Lieblingsspiel schon getestet wie der HBM-Takt anschlägt ?
> Man muss sicher net bei jedem Game mit hohem HBM-Takt laufen lassen.


Nur HBM ohne GPU zu übertakten scheint bei mir nicht viel zu bringen, bzw, das habe ich noch nicht ausgiebig getestet. In Strange Brigade bringt es handvoll FPS mehr, aber bei über 80 ist es eh nicht soo wichtig. In Witcher 3 schwankt es zu stark um das festzustellen. Wahrscheinlich bremst da auch mein restliches Unterbau, die CPU und RAM @2133 bilden kein gutes Fundament (Threadripper 3 bitte kommen!) 



> Interessant wäre auch mal die Idee von Igor:
> Den Mittelpunkt bei 1300/820 festpinnen. (Er hat 800 mit einem sehr guten Chip)
> Dadurch müßte die Kurve flacher sein.
> (Vergleichbar mit hohen P5+6+7-Spannungen bei Vega und gleichmäßigem Abstand)


Das könnte ich demnächst probieren, ich wollte sowas unter Linux mit diesen 8 States testen, aber Wattman Alternative läuft da nicht. Ich hoffe sehr, dass AMD selber die Software in die Hand nimmt, wie mal versprochen. Kannst du bitte Link darauf geben, 1300/820 als Mittelpunkt zu welchem Höchstpunkt? 



Gurdi schrieb:


> 1900 bei 999mv ist aber auch nicht übel.


Gell?! Das freut mich wirklich sehr! Und so läuft das ganze auch in Strange Brigade mit ASC stabil und fast durchgehend unter 95°, Lüfter 1500RPM. Nur einmal in den letzten Tagen hatte ich für eine Sekunde den schwarzen Bildschirm, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es tatsächlich an der Karte lag, denn im Hintergrund sind einige Downloads gelaufen, die ungefähr zu der Zeit fertig waren bzw auch ein paar Chatnachrichten gekommen, abgestürzt ist gar nix.


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Igor hatte zu 1300/800 dann 1800/940 (sein GoldenChip ging da sogar mit 920)
RTG Radeon Tweaker Group – AMD Radeon VII Mods, Tweaks, Untervolten und UEbertakten leicht gemacht | igorsLAB – Seite 2 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Wie sich das exakt mit der Kurve verhält wird man mal sehn müssen, so richtig schlau bin ich daraus noch nicht geworden. Ärgerlich ist eh das wir gerade mal effektiv zwei Punkte zum einstellen haben. DAs ist viel zu schwammig aktuell.


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Nix für den geübten Veganer, Der gern Alles exakt abstimmt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. März 2019)

Macht mal mitn paar benchmarks mit ala FS und TS und superposition 4k und 1080ex

Sind ja kaum Vegas drinne 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Ich wünsch Euch ne noch ne interessante Nacht und falls Benchen zu langweilig wird, ist das uralte FarCry 1 mit HDR! fix mal runtergeladen.

edit: Heute mal getestet. Man sollte mit den Einstellungen langsam anfangen. Hatte nen lustigen Crash mit Fehler IRQ_less or equal.
Wie in guten alten Dos/W311..Wxp-Zeiten.(wie bei Crysis erstmal AAoff)


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Macht mal mitn paar benchmarks mit ala FS und TS und superposition 4k und 1080ex
> 
> Sind ja kaum Vegas drinne
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Wo meinst du, in der Liste hier im Forum? Ich hab zwei Settings vollständig ausgebencht bis morgen.
Es ist teils beeindruckend wie viele schneller die Karte mit dem UV Build ist. Manche Ergebnisse konnte ich erst nicht glauben und hielt die für eine Fehlmessung.

Mal ein krasses Beispiel.
 Sudden Strike 4 WQHD mit Resscale auf 167%
Stock @PCGH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UV Build @940mv mit Speicher OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zig mal mit den Settings gebencht und auch zur Überprüfung @Stock, dachte erst vielleicht hat PCGH da einen Fehler drin. 
Aber es sind tatsächlich unfassbare 10% Mehrleistung, trotz meinem deutlich schlechterem Testsystem. Das ist jetzt ein recht großer Ausreißer, aber trotzdem interessant wie ich finde.


----------



## BrandWolle (1. März 2019)

Man sollte nicht vergessen das die noch alle den Pressetreiber hatten, von dem wir ja gsd alle verschohnt wurden.
Die PCGH sollte vielleicht mal mit den neueren Treibern plus BIOS V106 testen. Dann sehen die Ergebnisse wohl alle anders aus.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen das die noch alle den Pressetreiber hatten, von dem wir ja gsd alle verschohnt wurden.
> Die PCGH sollte vielleicht mal mit den neueren Treibern plus BIOS V106 testen. Dann sehen die Ergebnisse wohl alle anders aus.



Ja, oder am besten noch auf einen WHQL-Treiber warten, denke der kommt bald.

Vorher gibts noch zu viele Probleme mit Lüftersteuerung usw. ... Bin natürlich trotzdem zufrieden.

Ach PS: Hab nen neues Setting gefunden, was mMn noch besser ist, die Effizienz geht ab 2GHz echt den Bach hinunter: 2000MHz bei 1042mV im Wattman. Das sorgt für 8° kühlere Temps, Takt ist nicht mehr ~2000MHz sondern 1980MHz, also fast kein Unterschied und der Verbrauch sinkt erneut um 20W. Denke das ist besser für die Sommertage, solange kein WaKü oder wenigstens Morpheus drauf ist  Ich muss auch sagen, ich hab in games und gar im FSU Stresstest kein Throtteling gehabt mit dem 2035MHz setting @1075mV, allerdings hab ich die Raumtemp mal angezogen per Heizung von 18° atm auf 24° und dann läuft die Karte zwar stabil und Throtteling in games gibts auch net, aber in FSU nach knapp 10 Minuten geht der Takt ab und an auf 1.8GHz runter. Das ist doof. Stört zwar eigentlich nicht, aber nunja.

Finde als Fazit, dass die Junction-Temp vlt ein kleinwenig zu empfindlich ist. Das sind ja nur die heißesten Stellen im Chip, die Wärme direkt im Chip abzuführen ist aber nicht einfach. Die GPU-Temp selbst kann man easy runterregeln, da direkt am Rand abgelesen wird. Aber selbst wenn die Wärme im Chip zum Kühler abgeführt wird, so passiert das ja hauptsächlich an der Oberfläche des Chips, also theoretisch weit entfernt von den Hotspots. Daher ist die Junction auch immer heiß. Macht ja nix, Throtteling gibts trotzdem erst wenn die VRMs 70° erreichen, auch wenn die Junction über 110° ist. Da würde der Morpheus deutlich helfen, da es dann direkten Airflow über diese Bauteile gibt. Naja, ich bin mal gespannt 

@Gurdi und Co. Ich weiß, ich könnt jetzt nicht mehr vergleichen und den Umbau mute ich niemanden zu, aber wo liegen denn aktuell eure VRM-Temps? Vlt bei einem Setting mit 1V+ mit dem Morpheus. Falls die nicht sonderlich viel niedriger sind als 60° unter Volllast, dann muss ich mir ggf. was anderes überlegen.

PS: Hab auch mal den Gehäuselüfter an der Graka zum Exhaust geändert. Da kommt jetzt gut warme Luft raus. An der Junction hat sich nix geändert, allerdings bekommt das den VRM-Temps wesentlich besser. Vor Lüfteränderung mit angestiegener RaumTemp hatte ich 95.3%-Rating im Stresstest von FSU, danach 96.7%. Also hat sich die Taktstabilität verbessert, auch wenn das Setting, wie gesagt, für warme Tage nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wo meinst du, in der Liste hier im Forum? Ich hab zwei Settings vollständig ausgebencht bis morgen.
> Es ist teils beeindruckend wie viele schneller die Karte mit dem UV Build ist. Manche Ergebnisse konnte ich erst nicht glauben und hielt die für eine Fehlmessung.
> 
> Mal ein krasses Beispiel.
> ...


Jo hier im forum.... Bei mir limitiert meine CPU bei den benches [emoji30] ich mach dann die runs wenn ich meine zen2 Plattform drinn habe [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

@ Shadow.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abweichungen liegen bei Sudden Strike nicht am Treiber,wenn ich die Karte so heiß werden lasse wie die Referenz und @Stock betreibe habe ich das selbe Ergebnis wie PCGH.


----------



## spl1ce (1. März 2019)

Mit offenem Gehäuse, Lüfter 100% 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit geschlossenem Gehäuse, Lüfter über CPU TEMP gesteuert (was im bench natürlich nicht von Vorteil ist)  zum zocken aber ganz gut bis der Adapter da ist ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Ergebnisse mit Morpheus wobei ich auch hier immer noch auf die Alphacool Eisschicht 14 warte.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @ Shadow.
> 
> Die Abweichungen liegen bei Sudden Strike nicht am Treiber,wenn ich die  Karte so heiß werden lasse wie die Referenz und @Stock betreibe habe ich  das selbe Ergebnis wie PCGH.



Merci! Also geht da doch einiges mit dem Morpheus. Naja, dann freue  ich mich auf die VII-Version  Du hattest ja auch gesagt, dass dein  Gehäuse gedämmt ist? Dafür sind die Temps supergeil! 

@spl1ce Ich glaube da gibts ein Problem mit deinen Anhängen


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Ja gedämmtes Fractal Define R5 PCGH Edition.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

Hot damn, dann brauch ich keine Wakü. Dann reich der Morpheus für den Sommer  Wenn Raijintek dann wieder Heatsinks für die VRMs und Co. mit beilegt, sollte das passen!

PS: Ich versuch mich heute nochmal am Extreme OC. Hab das Gefühl, ich kann jetzt vlt noch die 34k FireStrike graphics Score packen! Ich muss! Mal gucken, was mein Lüftersetup nun schafft auf 100% und 1.2V+ xD Kommen immer mehr Leute mit höherem Score..wie der eine, der nun in FSU vor mir liegt, den Score geschafft hat..das weiß nur der Teufel  CarbonFire krieg ich wahrscheinlich, aber wenn ich net auf FullCover gehe, werde ich nicht in der 2.3 GHz Liga mitspielen können, ausser ich mach nächsten Winter doch mal das Fenster auf in Richtung Gehäuseöffnung


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Du kannst sowieso froh sein mit deinem Exemplar, ne WaKü ist das fast schon Pflicht. Will wollen HighScores sehen von der VII


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

Ja! Ich weiß, aber da sind nochmal locker 300 tacken weg für nen Fullcover und nen 280er Radi xD Uh uh. Naja, kann ja erstmal testen. Für Firestrike, solange es stabil läuft, geht auch mal jenseits der 1.2V. Nur halt FSU wird knapp und Superposition oder games kann ich knicken xD Die 30 sec pro Test im FS sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Mein Morpheus ist ja auch noch nicht Final. Ich schaue aktuell noch nach passenden Abstandshaltern, außerdem werde ich meinen Interposerkühler noch verfeinern sowie die Pads der Baseplate auswechseln und auf die VRM´s denke ich noch kleine Alukühler auf die Baseplate montieren.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

Da geht sicher noch ne Menge. Hab auch gesehen, VRM-Temps sind viel wichtiger als die Junction. Gar mit 114° hab ich noch kein Throtteling, wenn die VRMs allerdings über 70 gehen schon. Denke da ist eher was zu holen, darum wäre ja Fullcover so geil D:

Naja Raijintek wird dann schon beim Morpheus der VII entsprechende sinks beilegen..hoffe ich!


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Mit geschlossenem Gehäuse, Lüfter über CPU TEMP gesteuert



Schliesse mich Shadow an,
Funzt doch rel. gut für die VRM-Temps, bleibst immer unter den 70°C. (lt. Brandwolle genauso wichtig wie Junction)
Hast  Du zw. Spawas und Backplate auch Pads ?


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

Jau, aber nur minimal. Backplate wird trotzdem ordentlich warm. Überlege, ob ich mir nicht ne Backplate selber baue. Man könnte sich ja auch eine anfertigen lassen. 1cm hoch, mit ordentlichen Sinks drauf und dann die ganze PCB-Rückseite mit High Quality WLPads auslegen und dann passt das...wenn man den Aufwand betreiben will  Das Package gibt nach unten ja auch wärme ab...frage mich ob das schonmal jemand getestet hat, da auch noch WLPads mit drauf und das Kreuz hinten gleich mitkühlen...ist halt aufwändig, wenn mal was gebastelt werden muss und muss alles Custom sein.


----------



## spl1ce (1. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schliesse mich Shadow an,
> Funzt doch rel. gut für die VRM-Temps, bleibst immer unter den 70°C. (lt. Brandwolle genauso wichtig wie Junction)
> Hast  Du zw. Spawas und Backplate auch Pads ?



jep, Gummiabstandshalter entfernt, das zum Morpheus beiliegende pad klein geschnitten und verteilt.


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> und dann die ganze PCB-Rückseite mit High Quality WLPads auslegen



Das ist ne ganz blöde Idee! Schau Dir das Video von Igor für den RTX@h2o-Umbau an:
YouTube
Die Backplate hat nur EINE einzige Aufgabe= Kühlung der Spawas. (NUR dort sind Pads sinnvoll)
Sonst holst Du Dir nur die Wärme mit zuviel Pads wieder zurück ins PCB auf andere Bauteile!


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

Mhm, ja ok, das macht Sinn. Zu viel des Guten ist eben nicht gut  Dann macht die Backplate wohl schon einen guten Job. Der Exhaust Fan direkt neben der Graka wirkt auch wahre Wunder. Besser als noch als Zubringer. Aber 2x140mm Intake + 2x120mm auf der GPU reicht ja auch schon. Irgendwo muss die warme Luft auch hin. Backplate wird dann zum einen vom CPU-Kühler abgekühlt und durch den Exhaust nun. Also nun quasi 2x getrennte Airflows im Gehäuse, macht aber ne gute Figur soweit  Drückt mir die Daumen, in knapp ner Stunde gehts los, dann versuch ich CarbonFire auszustechen im FS


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Jau, aber nur minimal. Backplate wird trotzdem ordentlich warm. Überlege, ob ich mir nicht ne Backplate selber baue. Man könnte sich ja auch eine anfertigen lassen. 1cm hoch, mit ordentlichen Sinks drauf und dann die ganze PCB-Rückseite mit High Quality WLPads auslegen und dann passt das...wenn man den Aufwand betreiben will  Das Package gibt nach unten ja auch wärme ab...frage mich ob das schonmal jemand getestet hat, da auch noch WLPads mit drauf und das Kreuz hinten gleich mitkühlen...ist halt aufwändig, wenn mal was gebastelt werden muss und muss alles Custom sein.



Du meinst nicht zufällig so was hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funzt aber noch nicht richtig, mir fehlen passender Pads aktuell.


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Das müsste aber komplett von der Backplate getrennt sein, sonst holst Du Dir die Wärme von den Spawas ins Kreuz und in die GPU zurück.
Vllt. fragste mal Igor wie wenig W beim Chip verbraten werden und Wieviel bei den Spawas.

Man könnte eher über den Spawas zusätzliche Kühlkörper auf die Backplate kleben.
Und Shadow seinen CPU-Lüfter drehen, damit Dieser die Wärme von der Backplate absaugt.
(ala berntBrandon im Luxx in seinem M2-Thread für Vega)


----------



## JSXShadow (1. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig so was hier
> 
> 
> Funzt aber noch nicht richtig, mir fehlen passender Pads aktuell.



Geil! Halte da mal bitte auf dem Laufenden. Das Interessiert mich stark, besonders wie das den Temps hilft 



RX480 schrieb:


> Das müsste aber komplett von der Backplate getrennt  sein, sonst holst Du Dir die Wärme von den Spawas ins Kreuz und in die  GPU zurück.
> Vllt. fragste mal Igor wie wenig W beim Chip verbraten werden und Wieviel bei den Spawas.
> 
> Man könnte eher über den Spawas zusätzliche Kühlkörper auf die Backplate kleben.
> ...



Auch keine schlechte Idee, mhm


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

CPU-Kühler drehen wäre allerdings mind. 200Mhz weniger für CPU-OCen.

 Du hast doch ordentlich Platz für ne AiO der CPU und Dann mal  nen Lüfter zum Absaugen direkt neben die Backplate.
oder ungedreht (CPU-Lüfter bleibt) und dafür
Wie Carbonfire Rechts daneben.(zum entlang-blasen)


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (1. März 2019)

Ist es eigentlich normal das meine GPU Auslastung die ganze Zeit zwischen 100 und 0 % springt ? Sowohl bei Benchmarks als auch bei spielen ?


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Zielsch3ibe schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal das meine GPU Auslastung die ganze Zeit zwischen 100 und 0 % springt ? Sowohl bei Benchmarks als auch bei spielen ?



Auslesefehler.


----------



## Zielsch3ibe (1. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auslesefehler.



Danke


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. März 2019)

Hi Gurdi, packst da dann bitte noch nen Lüfter drauf ? 
Hab meine Radeon VII auch erst seit paar Tagen und bin mit UV beschäftigt. 
Der Rest kommt dann erst wenn ein Fullcover da ist.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig so was hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

Mir fehlt der Platz leider zwischen Towerkühler und Graka. Der Morpheus ist das nicht so ganz flexibel bei der Auswahl des Slots


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

oder Andersrum:
Für das neue CPU-Projekt dann bitte  ohne Tower.


----------



## Illithide (1. März 2019)

Bin mir bei > 1,5k Beiträgen jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob es schon jemand geposted hatte, falls ja: mea culpa!

EKWB- Blocks sind schonmal für Anfang April angekündigt:
AMD Radeon VII waterblock? - Page 2 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

"Current ETA is end of March to early April for launching the Vega 7 blocks."


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Illithide schrieb:


> Bin mir bei > 1,5k Beiträgen jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob es schon jemand geposted hatte, falls ja: mea culpa!



Da hats mit 1500 genau den Richtigen getroffen!
Danke, gut aufgepasst. Radeon VII -Thread läuft wie Henne.


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hats mit 1500 genau den Richtigen getroffen!
> Danke, gut aufgepasst. Radeon VII -Thread läuft wie Henne.



Hab grad aktualisiert hier im Forum und die ersten 5 Threads alle Vega.
Vegamania hier ausgebrochen irgendwie


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

1. Gute Preise bei Vega.
2. Gute Entwicklung bei der Radeon VII und Vega seit Launch.
3. RTG-Team
4. nette Leute in den Threads (und auch mit echter Technikbegeisterung)

btw.
Ganz interessant Wer sich so im RTG-Thread bei TH einloggt.
Die gute Radeon VII gefällt net Jedem.


----------



## DARPA (1. März 2019)

Es gibt ne neue Beta von HWiNFO. Liest jetzt auch richtig aus. 

Auch hier wird Memory Voltage konstant mit 0.85V angezeigt. 
Das kann aber eigentlich nur der Controller sein. Denn Hynix listet 4-Hi HBM2 mit einer VDD von 1.2V


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es gibt ne neue Beta von HWiNFO. Liest jetzt auch richtig aus.
> 
> Auch hier wird Memory Voltage konstant mit 0.85V angezeigt.
> Das kann aber eigentlich nur der Controller sein. Denn Hynix listet 4-Hi HBM2 mit einer VDD von 1.2V



Ja das ist eine Unterspannung, schau dir mal die Bordanalyse von Igor an.
Heisses Eisen im Test: AMD Radeon VII – mit viel Anlauf und Wind auf Augenhoehe zur Geforce RTX 2080 – Seite 3 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Joschmann (2. März 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich Stock mV unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Anbietern z.b das ASUS oder Saphire tendenziell eher bessere Werte haben?


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2019)

Joschmann schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Stock mV unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Anbietern z.b das ASUS oder Saphire tendenziell eher bessere Werte haben?



Scheint eher an den Chips zu liegen, offenbar werden die anhand der ASIC gecheckt.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (2. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
könnt Ihr die Powercolor Radeon VII empfehlen ?
Danke Euch.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2019)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> könnt Ihr die Powercolor Radeon VII empfehlen ?
> Danke Euch.
> Viele Grüße,
> Schnitzel



Ja, sind eh alle gleich im Grunde.
Radeon VII -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

MF hat wieder ein paar Stück.


----------



## Joschmann (2. März 2019)

So ich bin jetzt auch im exclusiven Club, hab mir glaub ich die einzige in München verfügbare gerade abgeholt   jetzt hab ich da erstmal ein Paar Fragen wo genau kann ich die Stock Voltage sehen?


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (2. März 2019)

Joschmann schrieb:


> So ich bin jetzt auch im exclusiven Club, hab mir glaub ich die einzige in München verfügbare gerade abgeholt   jetzt hab ich da erstmal ein Paar Fragen wo genau kann ich die Stock Voltage sehen?



Hallo Joschmann,

da ich keine Werbung lostreten möchte, Joschmann kannst Du mir per email verraten,
wo Du in München gekauft hast ? Mir kribbelts auch in den Fingern, eine zu holen.
Danke Dir !
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Downsampler (2. März 2019)

Schwanthaler hat welche. Wer sonst?


----------



## Joschmann (2. März 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Schwanthaler hat welche. Wer sonst?



die ASUS haben Sie nicht mehr aber ich glaube noch eine Powercolor


----------



## sulik (2. März 2019)

Joschmann schrieb:


> wo genau kann ich die Stock Voltage sehen?



Radeon Einstellungen-> Spiele -> Globale Einstellungen -> WattMan -> Dann siehst Du die X-Y Achse der Mhz/Mv Kurve Wenn Du über den rechten Punkt mit der Maus gehst bekommst Du die stock Voltage angezeigt.


----------



## Joschmann (2. März 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Radeon Einstellungen-> Spiele -> Globale Einstellungen -> WattMan -> Dann siehst Du die X-Y Achse der Mhz/Mv Kurve Wenn Du über den rechten Punkt mit der Maus gehst bekommst Du die stock Voltage angezeigt.



Dann ist meine mit 1801MhZ @ 1106mV ja nicht so ne Sahneschnitte wie die von Shadow  aber die wird im Sommer eh unter Wasser gesetzt. aber schon ein sehr sexy Upgrade gegenüber meiner Fury X, auch wenn ich mich an die Lautstärke gewöhnen muss. Demnächst mal den Washer mod ausprobieren


----------



## Eyren (2. März 2019)

Nya aber die 1106mV müssen ja nicht unbedingt sein. Geh doch mal einfach ein bisserl runter mit der Spannung. Wirklich stabil läuft meine z.b. mit 1020mV bei 1850MHz und Lüfter ist auf Max. 1900rpm begrenzt. So höre ich die Karte nicht wirklich aus dem System raus. 

Und bei den meisten Karten geht es gut unter 1000mV


----------



## tt7crocodiles (2. März 2019)

Washer mod bringt nicht viel wenn der Kühler schon richtig montiert war. Aber es schadet nicht den mal auf- und zuzuschrauben, vorallem wenn die Junction mehr als 30K über der Temp liegt


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2019)

Könnt ihr mal folgendes mit euren Sevens testen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-118.html#post9758950
Paar posts drüber habe ich ja auch paar Resultate gepostet. Könnte den Score da noch etwas pushen, wenn ich den VRAM weiter takte, wollte aber  bei einem realistischen 24/7 Profil bleiben.
Plus ihr könnt ja mal den Firestrike Extreme Stresstest durchlaufen lassen (dauert 10min, meine Resultate seht ihr ja da. Deckt auch gut Instabilitäten auf.


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal folgendes mit euren Sevens testen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-118.html#post9758950
> Paar posts drüber habe ich ja auch paar Resultate gepostet. Könnte den Score da noch etwas pushen, wenn ich den VRAM weiter takte, wollte aber  bei einem realistischen 24/7 Profil bleiben.
> Plus ihr könnt ja mal den Firestrike Extreme Stresstest durchlaufen lassen (dauert 10min, meine Resultate seht ihr ja da. Deckt auch gut Instabilitäten auf.



Ich bin aktuell noch ein wenig am benchen weswegen ich mein Preset jetzt nicht ändern will. Danach kann ich das mal versuchen.



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Washer mod bringt nicht viel wenn der Kühler schon richtig montiert war. Aber es schadet nicht den mal auf- und zuzuschrauben, vorallem wenn die Junction mehr als 30K über der Temp liegt



Grundsätzlich würde ich jedem Empfehlen, Karte 15min stark aufheizen, schnellstmöglich ausbauen und an den Schrauben ohne Siegel nachziehen. Das hilft wunder bei dem Pad, als ich gesehen habe wie sich das unter Druck und Hitze verhält ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen. (Hab es geschliffen mit nem Extender)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (3. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal folgendes mit euren Sevens testen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-die-geforce-rtx-2080-a-118.html#post9758950
> Paar posts drüber habe ich ja auch paar Resultate gepostet. Könnte den Score da noch etwas pushen, wenn ich den VRAM weiter takte, wollte aber  bei einem realistischen 24/7 Profil bleiben.
> Plus ihr könnt ja mal den Firestrike Extreme Stresstest durchlaufen lassen (dauert 10min, meine Resultate seht ihr ja da. Deckt auch gut Instabilitäten auf.



Auf knapp über 6400 komme ich auch mit 1690/1000MHz @875mV und -20PL. Das Setting ist auch im Stress Test stabil, aber es ist bzgl. des Ergebnisses nicht stabil - mal kommt es in 2-3 Läufen leicht über 6400, nach einem Neustart 2-3 Läufe leicht unter 6400. Zwischen 6370 - 6450
Wenn ich den HBM übertakte geht es auch damit höher. In der Registry habe ich nicht gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Auf knapp über 6400 komme ich auch mit 1690/1000MHz @875mV und -20PL. Das Setting ist auch im Stress Test stabil, aber es ist bzgl. des Ergebnisses nicht stabil - mal kommt es in 2-3 Läufen leicht über 6400, nach einem Neustart 2-3 Läufe leicht unter 6400. Zwischen 6370 - 6450
> Wenn ich den HBM übertakte geht es auch damit höher. In der Registry habe ich nicht gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Duvar hat ja auch den Speicher OC dabei, könntest du also entsprechend auch machen.

Update:Na komm, ich mach mit. Etwa 170 Watt Max.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (3. März 2019)

Mach auch mal mit 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF 6715 Score

1701@880mV und 1275MHz auf dem HBM. Gesamtsystem-Verbrauch etwa um die 240W. Laut GPU-Z etwas 120-170W GPU only, was aber komisch ist, mein Steckdosenmessgerät hat nie solche Schwankungen. Naja, GPU/CPU Limit wird dafür verantwortlich sein.

Dann noch AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF 6500 Score

 1635@850mV und 1275MHz auf HBM. Gesamtverbrauch hier 225W im Schnitt

Und: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF 6351 Score

1590@830mV und 1275MHz auf HBM. Gesamtverbrauch 215W im Schnitt.

Zur Referenz, Stock-Verbrauch liegt bei 320W und 6870 Score. Mein Idle Verbrauch liegt bei knapp 80W für das ganze System. Da bleibt net mehr viel für die Graka übrig  Mit meinem Max OC Setting komme ich auf 520W fürs Gesamtsystem. Da sieht man mal wie krass 7nm doch skaliert und vor allem wie effizient


----------



## Benji21 (3. März 2019)

Bei mir zieht das System mit 1700/877mV rund 300 Watt (an der Dose gemessen). OC geht es gen 500+ Watt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2019)

Werde später auch mal den Gesamtverbrauch vom Rechner messen. Auf jeden Fall sehen eure Werte gut aus. Da kommt auch nix mehr drauf zu dem Wert welchen euch GPU Z anzeigt oder? Ist also der max Verbrauch der kompletten Karte?
Ach und wie sieht es bei den Fps beim zocken aus Stock vs dieses stärkere UV? Ich zB hab so ca 5 % weniger Fps gegenüber Stock gehabt bei diesem Setting in zB RE 2.


----------



## DaHell63 (3. März 2019)

So wie es aussieht  nehmen sich die VII und die GTX 1080 Ti auch im unteren Bereich nichts.

6658 GPU mit ~200W in der Spitze und 6725 GPU mit ~220W.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. März 2019)

YouTube - Radeon VII Powerplay Overclocking Results & Liquid Mod, Pt 2/2


----------



## Shooot3r (3. März 2019)

Von byksi soll es wohl Mitte des Monats nen Block geben. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tt7crocodiles (3. März 2019)

Mist, jetzt weiss ich, was ich gestern vergessen habe zu kaufen - Steckdosenmessgerät, meiner ist hin.

Den HBM kann ich nur bis 1200MHz übertakten, will grad nicht in die Registry, aber bei so einer niedrigen Spannung läuft es nicht mehr stabil. Für FSUltra reicht es grad noch so - um die 6500. 

Generell schmeckt meiner Karte das OC vom HBM nicht so ganz. In dem Bereich zwischen 1800MHz @950mV bis 1900MHz @999mV läuft alles, sprich, wenn GPU Takt bei dem Strom stabil ist wird auch HBM-OC reinpasen. Aber außerhalb muss man sich wieder schrittweise vortasten und trotzdem kann man sich nicht sicher sein, dass ein stabiles Profil auch nach dem Restart noch stabil ist. Klar, braucht mehr Strom, aber es ist wirklich mühsam es herauszufinden, wieviel. 

Z.B, innerhalb einer Session: Strange Brigade Benchmark, alles mit PL=0:
1) 1800/1000MHz, 950mV --> 83FPS, 217W
2) 1690/1000MHz, 875mV --> 79FPS, 176W
3) 1690/1200MHz, 875mV --> instabil
4) 1690/1200MHz, 890mV --> 84FPS, 189W

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es gut aus, aber nach dem Neustart kommt z.B. 4) nicht mal auf 80FPS oder wird auch instabil 

Tut es der Karte gut, wenn man die GPU unter- und HBM übertaktet?


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2019)

Läuft bei mir schon seit über 1.5 Jahren so, also GPU untertaktet und VRAM übertaktet. Meist geht ja bei einer GPU der VRAM am schnellsten kaputt, nur irgendwie muss man ja den Leistungsverlust des GPU untertaktens kompensieren.
VRAM verbraucht ja nicht so viel und verzeiht im Vgl zum GPU Takt viel mehr bzw um richtig stark zu undervolten, muss der GPU Takt runter. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen VRAM echt @ stock lassen^^
Bei der Seven bringt das sowieso nicht so viel soweit ich weiß, CB hat das ja mal getestet und da kamen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere im Schnitt 2% Mehrleistung bei rum zwischen 1000 und 1200 HBM Takt.

Edit:

Habe mir mal den Verbrauch vom kompletten Rechner angeschaut bei Firestrike Ultra. Aktuell läuft mein Ryzen 2600@ 1.225V und 4GHz allcore und die 1080 Ti @ 1645/6014. Alle Komponenten RGB beleuchtet (GPU, CPU Kühler, RAM, Board, Lüfter (8 Stk),  ob das bissl was ausmacht.
Wie dem auch sei, beim Grafiktest 1 bei FS Ultra habe ich in etwa einen max Verbrauch des Systems von ~260W, beim Grafiktest 2, wo ich deutlich weniger FPS hab (Stellenweise <20 FPS) ~220W Verbrauch, da limitiert wohl die GPU deutlich zu stark und der CPU Verbrauch sinkt dementsprechend nehme ich mal an.
Deswegen habe ich nur ein Bild vom Verbrauch gemacht, als der erste Grafiktest lief. Bildquali ist net so dolle, da meine Kabel alle fest unter dem Tisch sind, musste jetzt ordentlich fummeln um überhaupt was zu sehen, weil andauernd unter den Tisch zu krabbeln will ich auch net^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. März 2019)

Der VRAM hält schon viel aus.
Meist sparen die Hersteller an der Kühlung beim VRAM, bei den Asus Strix Karten z.B. glüht der VRAM immer vor sich hin. Bei meiner Gainward Phoenix z.B. wird der VRAM aktiv mitgekühlt. Und solange man nicht an der Volt Schraube dreht, geht da auch selten was kaputt.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2019)

Hab den ja auch nicht bis ans Limit getaktet, da würden noch rund 250-300MHz gehen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich mal oben den Systemverbrauch während FS Ultra (Grafiktest 1) lief fotografiert.
Teste noch schnell wie das bei RE 2 aussieht.

Edit: So sieht es bei RE 2 aus @ 4k:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also kaum ein Unterschied zum FS Ultra Verbrauch, rund 10W Differenz.
Eigentlich schon relativ gering, wenn man bedenkt, dass das der komplette fu..ing PC ist unter Last^^


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab den ja auch nicht bis ans Limit getaktet, da würden noch rund 250-300MHz gehen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich mal oben den Systemverbrauch während FS Ultra (Grafiktest 1) lief fotografiert.
> Teste noch schnell wie das bei RE 2 aussieht.
> 
> Edit: So sieht es bei RE 2 aus @ 4k:
> ...



Was hast du für ein Netzteil. Bei den Messungen musst du die Effizienz des NT einkalkulieren. Die Shuntkalkulation der Pascalkarten ist keine genaue Angabe sondern ein Schätzwert aus dem Wiederstand des Powerlimits.


> Tut es der Karte gut, wenn man die GPU unter- und HBM übertaktet?


Das ist die sparsamste Variante des Overclockings.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> YouTube - Radeon VII Powerplay Overclocking Results & Liquid Mod, Pt 2/2


Das ist die selbe Beobachtung die ich auch gemacht habe, eingestellt Werte müssen validiert werden.
Die gemessenen Frametimes der Karte sind wirklich der Hammer. Das deckt sich mit meinen Ergebnissen.
Wegen der Powerlimitierung hätten die lieber mal auf TomsHW geschaut, die Amper Core limitieren ab einem gewissen Level.

@DaHell: Die Karten scheinen in etwa gleich effizient zu sein. Wobei die PT Werte eben mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.


----------



## Freiheraus (3. März 2019)

1) CPU und RAM@Stock, R VII@UV (1801@960mv) = 6859 Graphics score
Leistungsaufnahme (Gesamtsystem): GT1 =~260-265 Watt; GT2 = ~240-255 Watt; PhT = 95-98 Watt; CT = ~265 Watt

2) CPU und RAM@Stock, R VII@UC + UV (1701@908mv) / HBM2@1200 MHz = 6654 Graphics score
Leistungsaufnahme (Gesamtsystem): GT1 =~240-245 Watt; GT2 = ~220-235 Watt; PhT = 95-98 Watt; CT = ~245 Watt

Auf die Schnelle gemacht ohne das Optimum auszuloten, sollte nur stabil laufen.

Edit: 
3) CPU@UV (-0,100V), RAM@Stock, R VII@UC + UV (1600@873mv) / HBM2@1200 MHz = 6309 Graphics score
Leistungsaufnahme (Gesamtsystem): GT1 =~215-220 Watt; GT2 = ~200-215 Watt; PhT = 86-89 Watt; CT = ~215 Watt


----------



## tt7crocodiles (3. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> ...
> Also kaum ein Unterschied zum FS Ultra Verbrauch, rund 10W Differenz.
> Eigentlich schon relativ gering, wenn man bedenkt, dass das der komplette fu..ing PC ist unter Last^^



Wahnsinn! Mein PC vor ein paar Jahren hat 460W beim Gaming verbraucht, Core i7 950 + GTX 680 4GB, gut, es war auch nur ein Bronze Netzteil, trotzdem.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist die sparsamste Variante des Overclockings.



Sparsamste aber auch für die GraKa die schonendste?


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Also der HBM wird ja sehr gut gekühlt im Gegensatz zu einem normalen Aufbau mit GDDR. Speicherausfälle bei HBM sind mir bisher nicht bekannt, gibt es aber auch erst seit 1,5Jahren.Langzeiterfahrungen fehlen daher.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2019)

Habe ein 500W E10 von bequiet Gurdi.



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Mein PC vor ein paar Jahren hat 460W beim Gaming verbraucht, Core i7 950 + GTX 680 4GB, gut, es war auch nur ein Bronze Netzteil, trotzdem.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hast ja damals net undervolted^^


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habe ein 500W E10 von bequiet Gurdi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2019)

Hier steht es be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'94,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hab mal noch ein 2. Profil angelegt mit 0.793V und 1721MHz und hab diesmal den Speichertakt mal ausgereizt ohne das Bildfehler etc kommen. (Ausgehend von der FE 1080 Ti sind es +750 Speichertakt)
Der Verbrauch steigt im 1. Grafiktest auf maximal 281W an, aber auch mal runter auf 260 und meist immer mid 270W.
Grafikscore sind 6662. 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO (WI-FI)
Wenn ich das mit dem 2. Resultat von Freiheraus vergleiche, verbraucht die Seven sogar ordentlich weniger.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Was zeigt dir dabei die Anzeige des Verbrauchs an vom Afertburner?
Deine Karte dürfte bei 270 Watt am Messgerät dann etwa 200Watt ausmachen, eher etwas mehr.


----------



## Benji21 (3. März 2019)

@Duvar das tauschen von 4 Lüftern mit 1900 RPM gegen das baugleiche PWM Modell (Corsair SP120 Performance Edition) plus die unsägliche Thermaltake Pacific hat mir schlappe 40 Watt gebracht. Da entscheidet schlicht die Drehzahl über den Verbrauch. ****** mit UV bei 300 Watt rum (bin auch vorerst wieder auf PBO umgestiegen, 4,3 GHz Allcore sind schon pervers bei 12 Kernen).


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was zeigt dir dabei die Anzeige des Verbrauchs an vom Afertburner?
> Deine Karte dürfte bei 270 Watt am Messgerät dann etwa 200Watt ausmachen, eher etwas mehr.



AB zeigt mir nur den prozentualen Wert an (Power).
Auf jeden Fall bin ich echt verwundert, wie gut die Seven eigentlich ist, wenn man die optimiert + die 16GB VRAM...
Schon eine feine Karte eigentlich, nur AMD hats wieder mal verkackt die in ein gutes Licht zu rücken (leider).
Schlechter Pressetreiber, die Kopplung der Lüfter an die Junction Temp usw + den Kühler hätten die ruhig eine Schippe stärker machen können bei dem aufgerufenen Preis.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> AB zeigt mir nur den prozentualen Wert an (Power).
> Auf jeden Fall bin ich echt verwundert, wie gut die Seven eigentlich ist, wenn man die optimiert + die 16GB VRAM...
> Schon eine feine Karte eigentlich, nur AMD hats wieder mal verkackt die in ein gutes Licht zu rücken (leider).
> Schlechter Pressetreiber, die Kopplung der Lüfter an die Junction Temp usw + den Kühler hätten die ruhig eine Schippe stärker machen können bei dem aufgerufenen Preis.



Man wollte halb verbissen einen 2Slotkühler. 2,5 Slot hätte alle Probleme in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2019)

2 Slot haben natürlich auch ihren Reiz, nur muss es dann auch passen von der Lautstärke/Temps her, hier wurde am falschen Ende gespart.
Die Customs müssen es dann wohl richten, wenn die irgendwann mal kommen. Bis jetzt hat man ja noch nix drüber gehört.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Da kommt nix mehr. Hat hier jemand TWW2?


----------



## DaHell63 (3. März 2019)

Fire Strike liegt ja AMD, aber hast Du das UV schon mal bei Superposition 4K probiert?


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Superpostion  skalierter ähnlich. Da würde noch weniger Spannung gehen so wies ausschaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (3. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Superpostion  skalierter ähnlich. Da würde noch weniger Spannung gehen so wies ausschaut.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, da machen die im Luxx dann aber gewaltig was falsch. Für ein paar Punkte mehr schon viel mehr Verbrau


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Das dürften bei mir so 180-190 Watt sein. 260 Gesamtsystem.


----------



## RX480 (4. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hmm, da machen die im Luxx dann aber gewaltig was falsch. Für ein paar Punkte mehr schon viel mehr Verbrau



Das hängt dann bestimmt mit dem PT zusammen. Bis 1800@960 reicht PT= -15.


----------



## Freiheraus (4. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hmm, da machen die im Luxx dann aber gewaltig was falsch. Für ein paar Punkte mehr schon viel mehr Verbrau



Dir ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz klar was du dort siehst und interpertierst zu viel bzw. etwas falsches hinein (in die Max Power Draw), aber der Reihe nach. 

Hier ist mein Run (Radeon VII@UC+UV (1701@908mV) / HBM2@1200MHz); Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem an der Steckdose im Schnitt ~250-255 Watt (Peaks bis max. 265 Watt bzw. min. 245 Watt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 231W GPU only Power Draw sind eine einmalige Spitze (absolutes Maximum), man kann es schon erahnen wenn man den Graphen genauer betrachte der an einen unregelmäßigen Kamm erinnert. Um es zu verdeutlichen habe ich die GPU-Z Sensoren mitloggen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der lila Zeile beginnt der Benchrun und wie zu erkennen ist, liegt der "GPU Power only Draw"-Wert die meiste Zeit weit von 231 Watt entfernt. Wenn man einen Mittelwert (selbstverständlich ohne die Idle-Werte) bildet, kommen rund 180 Watt* während des Runs heraus. Ich habe die Log-File zur Überpüfung angehängt. 


*Selbst die durschnittlichen 180W GPU only während des Runs sind zweifelhaft, da weder meine gesamte Karte noch die GPU alleine 21 Watt Leistung im Leerlauf aufnimmt, wie GPU-Z jedoch fälschlicherweise anzeigt. Mein Gesamtsystem kommt im Leerlauf auf ~25,5 Watt (mit ASPM L1, siehe Screenshot Nr. 3) bzw. ~34 Watt (mit ASPM L0s, siehe Screenshot Nr. 4 ), 21 Watt für die GPU alleine sind also schlicht unmöglich. Die Magazine (CB, PCGH, TomsHW) haben 11-12W im Leerlauf für die gesamte Karte gemessen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das hängt dann bestimmt mit dem PT zusammen. Bis 1800@960 reicht PT= -15.



Mein Setting steht auf OpenDraw. Aber mit PLimitierung sollte eigentlich sogar ein noch bessere Ergebnis zu erreichen sein, nur kommt das leider nicht so Tief.-20 sind das Maximum.

@Freiheraus: ich vermute der GPU PowerDraw nimmt wirklich Sequenzwerte, ähnlich denen eines Oszillographen und stellt dann mit dem Zeitstempel einen Wert zur Verfügung.
Das selbe gilt für den Takt.


----------



## Benji21 (4. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da kommt nix mehr. Hat hier jemand TWW2?



Total War Warhammer 2?  Ja, das habe ich.


----------



## Downsampler (4. März 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Dir ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz klar was du dort siehst und interpertierst zu viel bzw. etwas falsches hinein (in die Max Power Draw), aber der Reihe nach.
> 
> Hier ist mein Run (Radeon VII@UC+UV (1701@908mV) / HBM2@1200MHz); Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem an der Steckdose im Schnitt ~250-255 Watt (Peaks bis max. 265 Watt bzw. min. 245 Watt):
> 
> ...



GPU-Z zeichnet im Abstand von einer Sekunde auf. Eigentlich sind die dort erhobenen Daten mit diesem Abstand, welcher die Graphenauflösung darstellt, nicht sehr repräsentativ. Schau dir mal Igors Videos an, dort wird im Abstand bis zu einer Millisekunde gemessen, also 1000 Meßpunkte pro Sekunde. Das viel aussagekräftiger als ein GPU-Z Log.


----------



## RX480 (4. März 2019)

buy now!
Bykski Water Block use for AMD Radeon VII / RADEON 7 / Reference Edition /Full Cover Copper Radiator Block / RGB Light AURA SYNC on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Total War Warhammer 2?  Ja, das habe ich.



Kannst du mal den integrierten Benchmark dort testen in UHD, Ultrasetting. Einmal DX11 und einmal DX12. Ich war vom Ergebnis überrascht.

@Downsampler: Du kannst GPUZ in den Einstellungen dazu bewegen im 0,25sec Takt aufzuzeichnen.


----------



## spl1ce (4. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> buy now!
> Bykski Water Block use for AMD Radeon VII / RADEON 7 / Reference Edition /Full Cover Copper Radiator Block / RGB Light AURA SYNC on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group



schon lange geschehen. Hoffe der kommt auch innerhalb der 7-15 Tage 


Edit: Der Rest wartet auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrandWolle (4. März 2019)

Ich habe heute Aqua Computer kontaktiert. Es ist was in Planung. In den nächsten Wochen könnte bei denen auch ein Wasserblock erscheinen.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. März 2019)

Oh Boy: 16GB ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de

20 auf Lager, vernünftiger PREIS GOGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Ich muss sagen ich bin echt überrascht von der Karte. Das ne Vega wieder ne OC Sau wird war zu erwarten, aber dass das Teil dermaßen geil performt getweakt ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin echt überrascht von der Karte. Das ne Vega wieder ne OC Sau wird war zu erwarten, aber dass das Teil dermaßen geil performt getweakt ist echt der Hammer.



JAU! Und an der Stelle nochmal danke an dich, Igor und hellm für die viele Unterstützung und die ganzen Experimente, sodass noobs wie wir uns nicht die Hände verbrennen  <3


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> JAU! Und an der Stelle nochmal danke an dich, Igor und hellm für die viele Unterstützung und die ganzen Experimente, sodass noobs wie wir uns nicht die Hände verbrennen  <3



Benchmarks der RTG sind in der Mache. Das gibt nen richtig, richtig dicken Vergleich. Ich hab Igor zugebombt 
OC am Limit werde ich ende der Woche auch machen. NF A 12x25 Incoming.
Der Kühler kriegt nochmal ein komplett neuen Aufbau, verbesserte SpaWa Kühlung, verbesserte Interposerkühlung, verbesserter Morpheus 2 anpressdruck (evtl. mit schleifen)


----------



## fipS09 (4. März 2019)

Hat eigentlich Mal jemand versucht die Karte mit UV auf Vega64 Niveau zu bringen und die Leistungsaufnahme zu testen? Mich würde der direkte Vergleich interessieren


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich Mal jemand versucht die Karte mit UV auf Vega64 Niveau zu bringen und die Leistungsaufnahme zu testen? Mich würde der direkte Vergleich interessieren



V64 Stockleistung?


----------



## fipS09 (4. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> V64 Stockleistung?


Genau, da sollte man doch zumindest grob sehen wie viel Effizienter die 7nm sind, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Genau, da sollte man doch zumindest grob sehen wie viel Effizienter die 7nm sind, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?



Kann ich mal versuchen.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Benchmarks der RTG sind in der Mache. Das gibt nen richtig, richtig dicken Vergleich. Ich hab Igor zugebombt
> OC am Limit werde ich ende der Woche auch machen. NF A 12x25 Incoming.
> Der Kühler kriegt nochmal ein komplett neuen Aufbau, verbesserte SpaWa Kühlung, verbesserte Interposerkühlung, verbesserter Morpheus 2 anpressdruck (evtl. mit schleifen)



Sau geil! Hoffe auf Temp-Vergleiche und Bilder! Interposer muss bei mir auch gekühlt werden, besonders wenn es so viel bringt wie ich vermute 

Hatte ja letztens schon UV ein bissl getestet mit downclocking. Um die 1  TB/s aufzuwiegen müsste man die VII auf 1.4GHz oder niedriger takten,  damit die Leistung der 64 erreicht wird. Da aber die VII im Schnitt bei  1600 schon nurnoch 120W zieht xD absolut gewaltiger Unterschied 

Kann es aktuell nicht testen, aber vermute mal, dass man so knapp bei 70-100W für die Karte rauskommt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Sau geil! Hoffe auf Temp-Vergleiche und Bilder! Interposer muss bei mir auch gekühlt werden, besonders wenn es so viel bringt wie ich vermute
> 
> Hatte ja letztens schon UV ein bissl getestet mit downclocking. Um die 1  TB/s aufzuwiegen müsste man die VII auf 1.4GHz oder niedriger takten,  damit die Leistung der 64 erreicht wird. Da aber die VII im Schnitt bei  1600 schon nurnoch 120W zieht xD absolut gewaltiger Unterschied
> 
> Kann es aktuell nicht testen, aber vermute mal, dass man so knapp bei 70-100W für die Karte rauskommt.



Nicht ganz, aber Karte ist hier auch immer noch deutlich zu schnell. Deine 1400 passen denke ich ganz gut. Teste ich gleich auch mal.
Etwa 140-145 Watt dürften das hier sein. Rund 180Watt Gesamtsystem.Wohlgemerkt im WorstCase.Meine Lüfter springen so nicht mal an....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> buy now!
> Bykski Water Block use for AMD Radeon VII / RADEON 7 / Reference Edition /Full Cover Copper Radiator Block / RGB Light AURA SYNC on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Wer hat alles schon bestellt? 
In der modellbezeichnung steht A-Radeon vII-x , warum ein x am Ende? Kommt da vllt noch was?


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

So jetzt aber V64 Stock. Tiefer geht nicht....
Etwa 105-110 Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerrod (4. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wer hat alles schon bestellt?
> In der modellbezeichnung steht A-Radeon vII-x , warum ein x am Ende? Kommt da vllt noch was?



Bykski GPU-Blöcke haben immer ein X am Ende. Mir ist vorerst auch nur die eine Version bekannt. 
Erste Lieferung erwarten wir ca zum 14.03.


----------



## fipS09 (4. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So jetzt aber V64 Stock. Tiefer geht nicht....
> Etwa 105-110 Watt.
> 
> 
> ...


Dürfte dann im Mittel so 10-20% schneller als ne 1660ti bei ähnlichem Stromverbrauch sein, dabei ohne jegliche Architekturoptimierungen, sondern nur durch den Shrink. Sehe da ehrlich gesagt wirklich potential für Navi.
Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## Benji21 (4. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wer hat alles schon bestellt?
> In der modellbezeichnung steht A-Radeon vII-x , warum ein x am Ende? Kommt da vllt noch was?



Ich! xD


----------



## Benji21 (4. März 2019)

Gerrod schrieb:


> Bykski GPU-Blöcke haben immer ein X am Ende. Mir ist vorerst auch nur die eine Version bekannt.
> Erste Lieferung erwarten wir ca zum 14.03.



Kann es sein dass die bei euch schon wieder vergriffen sind? ^^


----------



## FreitaMa (4. März 2019)

Bin auch am Überlegen mir auch eine Vega VII zu holen, wie viel Leistungsplus ist denn raus zu kitzeln aus der Karte ? Kommt sie dann an eine 2080 ran ?


----------



## Benji21 (4. März 2019)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen mir auch eine Vega VII zu holen, wie viel Leistungsplus ist denn raus zu kitzeln aus der Karte ? Kommt sie dann an eine 2080 ran ?



Geht ja von bis, bei mir funzen maximal 2070/1200 +20PT im Bench, einige kommen mit Mods schon wesentlich drüber. Da ich bis jetzt noch keine Zeit zum basteln hatte hänge ich halt noch mit der Stock Karte rum...  Ne Founders solltest du schon ab 1900/1100 in etwa eingeholt haben je nach Game. Der Test von gamersnexus ist aber nur ein Richtwert, um seine 2030/1100 @1,16V im Timespy extreme zu kassieren brauche ich nur 2000/1200 @1,047V zum Beispiel.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Die Karte ist mit Overclocking schneller als jede 2080 @ OC.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte ist mit Overclocking schneller als jede 2080 @ OC.



Kommt auf die Software drauf an.
Games welche eher Nvidia bevorzugen, Assassins Creed Odyssey z.B. hat die Radeon VII keine Chance gegen die guten Custom Karten der 2080. Ganz aktuelles Beispiel ist Metro 2035, wenn man da nicht an den Details dreht hat die Radeon VII keine Chance.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

In ACO ist die VII ne richtige Pottsau in UHD. Der Wert brauch sich sicher vor keiner 2080 zu verstecken. Aber du hast natürlich recht, das gilt natürlich nie für alle Spiele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. März 2019)

@Gurdi

Kommen Customs oder doch wieder nicht, da AMD dies nicht zulässt.
Will den Original Kühler behalten und nicht umbauen,  da 2 Linke Hände und Optisch einfach ist der Orig. Kühler nicht zu ersetzen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Ich glaube nicht an Customs, mach dir das leben doch nicht schwer. Kauf das Teil oder lass es. Du hast doch ne flotte Karte. Für UHD macht die VII durchaus sinn, Undervolten und fertig. Man kriegt die leiser als die V64 Referenz, soviel steht fest.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. März 2019)

Kaufen ist gut, Lieferungen sind verschwunden oder zumindest verschoben worden.
Wie laut wird die Seven Karte mit angepeilten 1800 Mhz  wenn man untervoltet, sprich RX Vega 64  Referenz und so um die 2200 U/min oder gar leiser als dies.

@edit

Welcher Luftgeräusch Pegel fühlt sich angenehmer an, im Generellen:
Jener der RX Vega 64 DHE Luftkühlung 
oder der Seven mt den 3 Stück an ca. 75mm Lüftern?


----------



## Gerrod (5. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die bei euch schon wieder vergriffen sind? ^^


Im Moment läuft die Vorbestellung, aber auch da sind bald alle vergriffen(paar sind aber noch zu haben). Sind aber schon dabei nochmal nachzuordern.  Gibt scheinbar doch mehr Leute mit ner Radeon VII als wir vermutet haben


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Kaufen ist gut, Lieferungen sind verschwunden oder zumindest verschoben worden.
> Wie laut wird die Seven Karte mit angepeilten 1800 Mhz  wenn man untervoltet, sprich RX Vega 64  Referenz und so um die 2200 U/min oder gar leiser als dies.
> 
> @edit
> ...



Wenn beide @Stock laufen die V64, wenn undervoltet klar die VII.


----------



## Benji21 (5. März 2019)

Gerrod schrieb:


> Im Moment läuft die Vorbestellung, aber auch da sind bald alle vergriffen(paar sind aber noch zu haben). Sind aber schon dabei nochmal nachzuordern.  Gibt scheinbar doch mehr Leute mit ner Radeon VII als wir vermutet haben



Hab schon zugeschlagen, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Hardware Freak (5. März 2019)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen mir auch eine Vega VII zu holen, wie viel Leistungsplus ist denn raus zu kitzeln aus der Karte ? Kommt sie dann an eine 2080 ran ?



Das OC potential ist meist da, aber ohne anderen Lüfter nix für dauerhaft.



Duvar schrieb:


> 2 Slot haben natürlich auch ihren Reiz, nur muss es dann auch passen von der Lautstärke/Temps her, hier wurde am falschen Ende gespart.
> Die Customs müssen es dann wohl richten, wenn die irgendwann mal kommen. Bis jetzt hat man ja noch nix drüber gehört.



In meinen Augen passt der Lûfter schon für so einen stock Lüfter. Nur hätte man besser etwas mehr Abstand zur 2080 in Kauf genommen und alle Chips auf 1V 1750mhz stellen sollen.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich Mal jemand versucht die Karte mit UV auf Vega64 Niveau zu bringen und die Leistungsaufnahme zu testen? Mich würde der direkte Vergleich interessieren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. März 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Dir ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz klar was du dort siehst und interpertierst zu viel bzw. etwas falsches hinein (in die Max Power Draw), aber der Reihe nach.


Wieder mal zu geil 

Gurdi schreibt er erreicht ca. 7400P mit dem Verbrauch


Gurdi schrieb:


> Das dürften bei mir so 180-190 Watt sein. 260 Gesamtsystem.



Darauf erwidere ich


DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hmm, da machen die im Luxx dann aber gewaltig was falsch. Für ein paar Punkte mehr schon viel mehr Verbrau


und poste diesen Anhang http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1035948

Anstatt zu erklären was jetzt genau da falsch gemacht wurde, kommst Du mit deinem Ergebnis mit  (was ja bestätigt, daß was falsch gemacht wurde),
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1035957
und unterstellst mir, daß mir nicht ganz klar ist was ich da sehe. Ich sehe in der Spitze 100W mehr Verbrauch bei 600P höherem Ergebnis und wollte wissen warum.


----------



## Freiheraus (5. März 2019)

Es geht nicht um mein Ergebnis (Punkte), sondern um die GPU-Z Power Draw Anzeige (einmalige Spitze) die du als Dauerleistungsaufnahme während des gesamten Runs anzusehen scheinst. Mal den Log angeschaut/ausgewertet von mir? Meine Karten "verbraucht" keine 230W obwohl du das wahrscheinlich bei meinem Screen genau so interpertieren würdest. Die anderen GPU-Z Screens (Hardwareluxx) hast du ja offenbar falsch interpertiert, denn du kennst überhaupt nicht die Leistungsaufnahme der Hardwareluxx Leute. Du kennst lediglich die einmalige Höchstspitze, über die Leistungsaufnahme während des Runs sagt das nichts.  Ich habe mehrere Runs gemacht, mal war der Max-Wert 223W, mal 231W, mal 247W und jedesmal war der Mittelwert letztendlich zwischen 180-182 Watt. Die Gesamtleistungsaunahme war jedesmal bei 250-255 Watt. Und du willst ernsthaft an dem Max-Wert jetzt irgendetwas ablesen oder eine Berurteilung auf dessen Basis abgeben? Kaffesatzlesen ist das was du machst. Und mich auch noch lächerlich machen wollen, kehre lieber mal vor der eigenen Tür und arbeite an deinem Ton bzw. deiner Art.  

Ich mache dir dennoch ein Angebot, nenne mir deine Wunschtaktraten, Wunschspannungen oder alternativ Punktzahlen die erreicht werden soll. Ich benche und logge und screenshote genau was du haben willst. Mach sogar einen Handstand dabei (kleiner Scherz am Rande)! Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir die Karte nicht doch noch so ineffizient bekommen wie du gerne interpretierst/suggerierst/kolportierst.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. März 2019)

Sicherlich weiß ich den genauen Verbrauch eine VII durch die GPU-Z anzeige nicht. Bei AMD wird ja GPU only gelockt während bei Nidia die ganze Karte gelockt wird. Kommt bei der VII ähnlich viel dazu wie bei der Vega, oder weniger?
Du könntest ja diesen Anhang nachstellen, sollte ja für jede VII locker machbar sein.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1035948

Dann könnten wir ja sehen, ob die VII für die paar Punkte soviel mehr braucht, oder ob da einfach keine optimale Einstellung gemacht wurde. Verglichen natürlich mit deiner Log Datei.

Edit
Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich den Unterschied zwischen GPU max und den tatsächlichen Durchschnittsverbrauch nicht errechnen könnte. Wie gesagt bei Nvidia einfacher, da die ganze Karte gemessen wird. Da sind ja auch in der Spitze bis zu 40W Unterschied.

Edit 2
Wenn ich dann wieder so etwas lese, dann kommen mir  die 256-260W Gesamtverbrauch doch sehr wenig vor.


----------



## Hardware Freak (5. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Edit
> Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich den Unterschied zwischen GPU max und den tatsächlichen Durchschnittsverbrauch nicht errechnen könnte. Wie gesagt bei Nvidia einfacher, da die ganze Karte gemessen wird. Da sind ja auch in der Spitze bis zu 40W Unterschied.



Nur weil du einen max Wert der Leistung kennst, kannst du doch nicht den Durchschnitt ausrechnen. Das ist ja nichts lineares wo du aus nem Spitze Wert den Effektiv Strom ausrechnen kannst. Es könnten durschnittlich 260W mit 300W Spitze anliegen oder es können durschnittlich 280W mit 300W Spitze anliegen, weiß doch ohne Betrachtung eines Zeitraums keiner...


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Die PowerDraw anzeige bei der VII ist wie die anderen Werte wie GPU Clock und Speicher Clock aktuell noch ein Rätsel.
PowerDraw Anzeige hat massive Schwankungen, was entweder bedeutet das diese direkt die Werte des Abitrators ausgiebt der so schnell arbeitet das eigentlich keine Software hinterkommen kann oder aber es sich um regelmäßige Auslesefehler handelt.

Was ich meine erkennt man hier gut an einem Beispiel der 2080ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anzeige der Nvidia Karte wird einfach immer den selben PowerDraw anzeigen auf Basis des PowerTargets.
Normalerweise, wenn man den Wert etwa mittelt scheint er auf Basis meiner Netzteildaten im Grunde zu stimmen. Auch mein Netzteil erfasst die eigentlichen Schwankungen der Karte im ms Bereich ja nicht. Eine Grafikkarte tut das selbst sehr wohl. Der Bordverlust der VII tendiert gegen Null, die Wandler sind der Hammer.

Bei Nvidia wird auch nichts gemessen sondern kumuliert auf Basis der Shuntwiederstände.


Edit: UV/OC Benchmarks mit V56/64 Vergleich. 
Radeon Tweaker Group mit neuen Untervolting- und Overclocking-Benchmarks der AMD Radeon VII | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## DaHell63 (5. März 2019)

So verkehrt kann die Messung bei Nvidia nicht sein. Meine Anzeige in GPU-Z stimmt so 1:1 mit den Messungen von Toms Hardware überein. Da wird bei erreichen des PT *rigoros abgeriegelt*. Sieht man auch schön bei der Messung Gaming/Tortur. Sicher sind auch Spikes wie bei jeder anderen Karte vorhanden.
Die 350W erreicht man auch nur wenn man das zweite Bios verwendet 127% (Das aber Out of the Box nicht funktioniert ).  Bios 1 erlaubt nur 117% was bei   + 330W endet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine FTW 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Das kommt bei den NV Karten aber schwer darauf an welche Custom genutzt wird. Die Leistungsmessungen von PCGH hatten das gut gezeigt, liegt wahrscheinlich an der verbauten Spannungsversorgung.
Manche haben sich strikt an das PL gehalten, andere haben den Zielwert deutlich überschritten.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt bei den NV Karten aber schwer darauf an welche Custom genutzt wird. Die Leistungsmessungen von PCGH hatten das gut gezeigt, liegt wahrscheinlich an der verbauten Spannungsversorgung.
> Manche haben sich strikt an das PL gehalten, andere haben den Zielwert deutlich überschritten.



Mag sein. Ergebnisse kann ich ja nur mit meinen Karten belegen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mag sein. Ergebnisse kann ich ja nur mit meinen Karten belegen.



Ich blick da auch nicht genau durch, bei meiner 1060er konnte ich kein richtiges System erkennen, wollte mal schauen wie genau das ist aber da hatte ich das Digi noch nicht.
Nvidia gibt auch keine Daten dazu raus, kontrolliert hat das meines Wissens auch niemand. Im Grunde sind die Werte ja brauchbar, keine Frage und auch deutlich nützlicher als das was AMD da so in der Regel ausspuckt.


----------



## Benji21 (5. März 2019)

Bin mal gespannt, evtl. tauchen Radiatorhalter (3D Druck) und der Block nahezu gleichzeitig auf. Dann wäre ich immerhin fertig in einem Rutsch und könnte schauen ob und wie weit ich über die 2100 beim Chip komme ohne Power Mod.


----------



## RX480 (5. März 2019)

Schön , das Igor weiter Beiträge zur RTG bringt:
Radeon Tweaker Group mit neuen Untervolting- und Overclocking-Benchmarks der AMD Radeon VII | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Wie Gurdi schon sagte, die Frametimes@UV bringen die Punkte beim Benchen und Spielen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schön , das Igor weiter Beiträge zur RTG bringt:
> Radeon Tweaker Group mit neuen Untervolting- und Overclocking-Benchmarks der AMD Radeon VII | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> Wie Gurdi schon sagte, die Frametimes@UV bringen die Punkte beim Benchen und Spielen.



Krass sind auch die 10% Mehrleistung bei gerade mal 1880-1930Mhz. Felsenfeste 2Ghz würden da locker ein OC von 16%+ ausmachen. Ab 2 Ghz kommt eine RTX 2080 nicht mehr ran an die VII.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. März 2019)

Mal was anderes @Gurdi Du hast doch auch einen Samsung C32HG70 (ich hab die 27" Version). Hast du da bei SOTTR oder auch Final Fantasy XV besonders das Problem, dass immer wenn du dich bewegst, der Hintergrund aufleuchtet? Auch an den Rändern fast so, als wäre die Schärfe zu hoch eingestellt..ja fast schon Ghosting. Das ist ultra nervig und tritt immer mit FreeSync auf. Hab mir den Monitor erst geholt und bin am Verzweifeln. Wenn ich Freesync ausmache, dann bleibt alles perfekt.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Samsung die Lag/Input Optionen deaktiviert, wenn Freesync an ist...kann ich absolut nicht begreifen..ansonsten könnte man ja vlt was fixen.  Bin echt am überlegen ob ich das Teil wieder zurückschicke. So ist das komplett nutzlos. in RE2 ist zwar alles OK, aber top finde ich das nicht. Wenn ich z.B. ne Aufnahme mache, dann ist alles normal. Nur auf dem Bildschirm nicht. Schon alles getestet..werd verrückt


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

HDR aktiv? Welche Firmware ist darauf?


----------



## JSXShadow (5. März 2019)

Ist eigentlich egal ob HDR aktiv ist oder nicht, denke das liegt am nicht vorhandensein von MotionBlur reduction beim verwenden von Freesync. Aktuellste Firmware 1020 ist drauf.

Hab mich auch geirrt, das tritt in jedem Spiel auf. Gleich am Anfang bei RE2 an der Seite in die Bäume gucken und ganz langsam die Sicht von rechts nach links bewegen. Die Ränder wirken wie extra geschärft xD Ich finde das unerträglich.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Ich muss mal drauf achten, mit ist nix aufgefallen in der Richtung bisher. Das Ghosting bei FFXV kenne ich, aber das kommt vom TAA.


----------



## Shooot3r (5. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krass sind auch die 10% Mehrleistung bei gerade mal 1880-1930Mhz. Felsenfeste 2Ghz würden da locker ein OC von 16%+ ausmachen. Ab 2 Ghz kommt eine RTX 2080 nicht mehr ran an die VII.


Eine übertaktete? 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardware Freak (5. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schön , das Igor weiter Beiträge zur RTG bringt:
> Radeon Tweaker Group mit neuen Untervolting- und Overclocking-Benchmarks der AMD Radeon VII | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> Wie Gurdi schon sagte, die Frametimes@UV bringen die Punkte beim Benchen und Spielen.





Oh mann der Link, ja geil, den Witz hatte ich so noch gar nicht richtig gecheckt. Amd hätte die Karte egal in welche Richtung tweaken können, alles wär besser gewesen  so LOL

Nach unten wär schneller gewesen weil mehr boost durch weniger Wärme und nach oben weil einfach mehr Power?

Sie haben die Karte quasi auf den unsweet Spot eingestellt, muss man echt können 
Hauptsache Chipausbeute.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Eine übertaktete?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Ja klar.


----------



## Edelhamster (5. März 2019)

Oh Mann, The Division 2 gönnt sich maxxed out mal eben 15GB VRAM 
Im UltraPreset sind es noch 13-14GB (DX12@4K)
Aber es sieht dafür auch fantastisch aus.


----------



## Freiheraus (5. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Sicherlich weiß ich den genauen Verbrauch eine VII durch die GPU-Z anzeige nicht. Bei AMD wird ja GPU only gelockt während bei Nidia die ganze Karte gelockt wird. Kommt bei der VII ähnlich viel dazu wie bei der Vega, oder weniger?
> Du könntest ja diesen Anhang nachstellen, sollte ja für jede VII locker machbar sein.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1035948
> 
> ...





Vorweg, ich bin kein erfahrener OCer und nutze ein Silverstone HTPC-Gehäuse mit 2 x 80er Gehäuselüfter, deshalb kann ich nicht weit beim Übertakten gehen. Meine Interessen lagen schon immer eher im Bereich Silent-PCs, Leistungsaufnahme und Undervolting. Hoffe aber, dass dir dennoch ausreicht was ich gemessen habe.

Zum Vergleich bzw. Erinnerung nochmal...

1) Underclocking/Undervolting-Setting 
- Radeon VII@UC+UV (1701MHz@908mV) / HBM2@1200MHz 
- Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem an der Steckdose im Schnitt ~250-255 Watt
- GPU-Z (angebliche) GPU only Power Draw Max 231 Watt (gemittelt ~180 Watt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2) Alles auf Standard (Takt und Spannung)
- Radeon VII (1801MHz@1070mV) 
- Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem an der Steckdose im Schnitt ~330-340 Watt
- GPU-Z (angebliche) GPU only Power Draw Max 314 Watt (gemittelt ~242 Watt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3) Overclocking-Setting
- Radeon VII@OC (1878MHz@1059mV) / HBM2@1200MHz (Powerlimit +10%)
- Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem an der Steckdose im Schnitt ~340-350 Watt
- GPU-Z (angebliche) GPU only Power Draw Spitze 313 Watt (gemittelt ~251 Watt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe noch Fotos von der Leistungsaufnahmemessung (Gesamtsystem Leerlauf & Last) und die restlichen Log-Datein angehängt, außerdem einen Screen von den OC-Settings. MMn geht Superposition etwas in die Richtung von Final Fantasy 15 und Co. oder Metro mit seinen albern aufgeblasenen "Michelin"-Männchen: viel Geheize ohne wirklich etwas (Hübsches) auszuspucken... zumindest mit Radeon-Karten.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss mal drauf achten, mit ist nix aufgefallen in der Richtung bisher. Das Ghosting bei FFXV kenne ich, aber das kommt vom TAA.



DU BIST EIN GOTT! OK, kann den Bildschirm doch behalten. Absolute Weird...sogar in Aufnahmen erschied das Ghosting nicht, aber es lag tatsächlich an TAA...kein AA, dafür Res-Modifikator auf 125% und alles ist cremig...man man man, da muss man mal drauf kommen xD FFXV ist die Vega unter den Spielen D


----------



## DaHell63 (5. März 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Vorweg, ich bin kein erfahrener OCer und nutze ein Silverstone HTPC-Gehäuse mit 2 x 80er Gehäuselüfter, deshalb kann ich nicht weit beim Übertakten gehen. Meine Interessen lagen schon immer eher im Bereich Silent-PCs, Leistungsaufnahme und Undervolting. Hoffe aber, dass dir dennoch ausreicht was ich gemessen habe.
> 
> 1) Underclocking/Undervolting-Setting
> - Radeon VII@UC+UV (1701MHz@908mV) / HBM2@1200MHz
> ...



Danke für den Test. 
Nochmal zum Verständnis. Ich wollte bei dem Test keineswegs AMD mit Nvidia vergleichen. Es gibt eben so Spiele/Benchmark die auf einem Hersteller besser laufen. Was solls .
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob der Verbrauchsanstieg normal ist, oder ob er im normalen Rahmen liegt, falls nicht was falsch gemacht wurde. Mir kam das eben ein wenig viel vor.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Danke für den Test.
> Nochmal zum Verständnis. Ich wollte bei dem Test keineswegs AMD mit Nvidia vergleichen. Es gibt eben so Spiele/Benchmark die auf einem Hersteller besser laufen. Was solls .
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob der Verbrauchsanstieg normal ist, oder ob er im normalen Rahmen liegt, falls nicht was falsch gemacht wurde. Mir kam das eben ein wenig viel vor.



Ja Superposition saugt unfassbar viele Ressourcen bei der VII. Das war mit Vega nicht so. Ich hab bis dato keine Ahnung warum.

FFXV und alle Spiele die so massive auf GameWorks setzen verbrauchen nur so viel mit Gameworks On. Ich persönlich nutze in FFXV nur Turf, da es wirklich besser aussieht und mit 2x Tesselation im Treiber generell nicht viel Performance frisst. Dann ist der Stromverbrauch ähnlich SOTTR und RE2.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja Superposition saugt unfassbar viele Ressourcen bei der VII. Das war mit Vega nicht so. Ich hab bis dato keine Ahnung warum.
> 
> FFXV und alle Spiele die so massive auf GameWorks setzen verbrauchen nur so viel mit Gameworks On. Ich persönlich nutze in FFXV nur Turf, da es wirklich besser aussieht und mit 2x Tesselation im Treiber generell nicht viel Performance frisst. Dann ist der Stromverbrauch ähnlich SOTTR und RE2.



So hab ich das auch eingestellt gehabt bei FFXV, ohne Turf ist die Vegetation grottig. Die anderen Gameworkseffekte kosten nicht nur Leistung, sondern sorgen auch ständig für Frametimepeaks, sowohl auf den AMD als auch auf den NV Karten.

Wenn du probleme mit Schrott TAA hast wie bei RE2 oder FFXV15, dann im Treiber HQ Af an, AF auf 16x forcieren und versuchen über AA Erweiterung das AA aufzubessern. So mache ich das z.B. in RE2, ich kann mir so en match net antun, da hab ich lieber ein unruhigeres Bild. Kombiniert mit Vollbildglättung via VSR klappt das eigentlich fast überall ganz gut, kostet natürlich Leistung wie Sau.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hab ich das auch eingestellt gehabt bei FFXV, ohne Turf ist die Vegetation grottig. Die anderen Gameworkseffekte kosten nicht nur Leistung, sondern sorgen auch ständig für Frametimepeaks, sowohl auf den AMD als auch auf den NV Karten.
> 
> Wenn du probleme mit Schrott TAA hast wie bei RE2 oder FFXV15, dann im Treiber HQ Af an, AF auf 16x forcieren und versuchen über AA Erweiterung das AA aufzubessern. So mache ich das z.B. in RE2, ich kann mir so en match net antun, da hab ich lieber ein unruhigeres Bild. Kombiniert mit Vollbildglättung via VSR klappt das eigentlich fast überall ganz gut, kostet natürlich Leistung wie Sau.



Danke dir für den Tipp! Das probiere ich nachher mal aus und ja! Bin froh auf WQHD gewechsel zu sein. Besseres Bild als mein billiger UHD und wesentlich weniger Anforderungen an die Graka...so mit Konstant 90 FPS ist halt doch geiler als mit knapp 40-50 Perma 

Welche AA Stufen empfiehlst du denn in Sachen P/L?


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Hab das selbe hinter mir, wobei ich UHD doch manchmal vermisse. Mit 32 Zoll ist meine Pixeldichte aber auch nicht so der Hammer. Dafür ist die Immersion Klasse. Subnautica im Dunkeln und MMX 300 auf den Ohren Nachts hat schon was, das selbe mit RE2.


----------



## Shooot3r (5. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja klar.


Hast du mal nen link dazu? 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen link dazu?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Radeon Tweaker Group mit neuen Untervolting- und Overclocking-Benchmarks der AMD Radeon VII | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8e5MRFDNOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeTNT (6. März 2019)

Moin zusammen, habe mal eine Frage.

Es ist ja eine Wakü langsam vorbestellbar für die Seven. Allerdings nur der Block! Kann man mit dem Block das auch an einer AIo anschliessen?  Weil extra ne Pumpe, Lüfter etc nochmal dazu bestellen kostet ja nochmal gut 100€+  oder meint ihr es kommt noch ne Aio dafür raus?


----------



## Shooot3r (6. März 2019)

An eine alc eisbär, weil sie modular ist, könntest du den Block anschliessen. An geschlossenen aios geht das nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (6. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> Es ist ja eine Wakü langsam vorbestellbar für die Seven. Allerdings nur der Block! Kann man mit dem Block das auch an einer AIo anschliessen?  Weil extra ne Pumpe, Lüfter etc nochmal dazu bestellen kostet ja nochmal gut 100€+  oder meint ihr es kommt noch ne Aio dafür raus?



An modularen Systemem ist das möglich. Zb von alphacool die Eisbär oder von ekwb Predator.
an einer herkömmlichen könnte man es mit etwas bastelaufwand auch betreiben.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Vorweg, ich bin kein erfahrener OCer und nutze ein Silverstone HTPC-Gehäuse mit 2 x 80er Gehäuselüfter, deshalb kann ich nicht weit beim Übertakten gehen. Meine Interessen lagen schon immer eher im Bereich Silent-PCs, Leistungsaufnahme und Undervolting.
> Zum Vergleich bzw. Erinnerung nochmal...
> 
> 1) Underclocking/Undervolting-Setting
> - Radeon VII@UC+UV (1701MHz@908mV) / HBM2@1200MHz



Bei dem GPU-Takt 1700..1850 macht der max. HBM-Takt noch keinen Sinn, da net alle Games profitieren.(evtl.1100..1150)
ttcrocodile kann mit weniger HBM-Takt meist die GPU-Spannung noch ein mue runternehmen.
Genauso sollte man für 24/7 mit dem PT eher mal noch weniger probieren. Oft reicht -20...-10, je nach eff.Takt.


----------



## Shooot3r (6. März 2019)

kommst du hier mit der 7 oc drüber? würde mich jetzt echt mal interessieren.

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. März 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> kommst du hier mit der 7 oc drüber? würde mich jetzt echt mal interessieren.


Mit meiner 56 komm ich auf 20% ran im Firestrike Graphics-Score: Result
Die Seven müsste dann wenigstens "rankommen" an deinen Score. 

Im Timespy schneiden Radeons ja generell schlecht ab (war das das mit den drawcalls?) da wird die Seven kein Land gegen die 2080 sehen
Result
Da sinds zu meiner 56 ~60% Abstand


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Jo, echt schade mit dem BVB. 

Da brauchste wohl wieder Kompensation mit "scheinheiligen" Fragen.
TS kann man net vgl. R7 vs. RTX.


----------



## Hardware Freak (6. März 2019)

Hm an Superposition kommt der OC Kollege von der Seite vorher aber auch nicht ran 

Also hätte ich mir doch besser Nvidia gekauft, OMG

Ne nur Spaß, wie den Frauen geht es mir in einer Beziehung nur um den Humor!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Oh Mann, The Division 2 gönnt sich maxxed out mal eben 15GB VRAM
> Im UltraPreset sind es noch 13-14GB (DX12@4K)
> Aber es sieht dafür auch fantastisch aus.



Ich habe auch was lustiges dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HBCC ist off. Etwas später sogar paarmal 26GB gesehen, aber nicht mehr "fotografiert". Es kann natürlich auch der Bug von HWiNFO sein, die Idee es auch im Treiber und GPU-Z zu prüfen kam zu spät. Danach nie mehr vorgekommen.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Hm an Superposition kommt der OC Kollege von der Seite vorher aber auch nicht ran



Dein Name ist wohl ein Bisserl fehl. (wenschon Hardware-Fan , dann doch mit etwas Verständnis zur Architektur der Chips)

Logisch ist Defered Lighting bei den ROP´s von Radeon und Vega limitiert.
Da schaltet ein intelligenter User inGame besser Licht und Schatten ein mue runter.


----------



## Shooot3r (6. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, echt schade mit dem BVB.
> 
> Da brauchste wohl wieder Kompensation mit "scheinheiligen" Fragen.
> TS kann man net vgl. R7 vs. RTX.


Das stimmt. Schade mit gestern. War leider das Hinspiel ergebnis. Wenn du mal meine "history" hier und im luxx anschaust, wirst du sehen dass ich immer schon Radeon Fan war. 6950, 7950, 7970, rx290, 290x, fury. Bin danach erst auf 1080 und nun 2080. Und wäre amd mal aus dem arsch gekommen und hätte die 7 5 Monate vorher Released, hätte ich jetzt eine im PC. Kein Grund mich anzugreifen.... 

Ihr lobt die Karte so in den Himmel. Es gibt aber nirgends oc benches, darum frage ich hier nach, wo sonst? 

Ich sollte mal mein Avatar ändern, das gibt die letzten Wochen zuviel Angriffsfläche [emoji1787][emoji6][emoji39]

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Wenn Das so ist, dann kein Problem.
Im RTG-Link war genügend OC.(erst mit M2 oder h2o sinnvoll) Bereits in Post#1555 verlinkt.

Der Ref.-Lüfter ist eher UV. Der "gaussmod" ist prinzipiell für leiser@UV sinnvoll.
Radeon Tweaker Group mit neuen Untervolting- und Overclocking-Benchmarks der AMD Radeon VII | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Gibt ja genügend Leute, die 1800/1150 PT= -15..-20 gut laufen lassen können.


----------



## Hardware Freak (6. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dein Name ist wohl ein Bisserl fehl. (wenschon Hardware-Fan , dann doch mit etwas Verständnis zur Architektur der Chips)
> 
> Logisch ist Defered Lighting bei den ROP´s von Radeon und Vega limitiert.
> Da schaltet ein intelligenter User inGame besser Licht und Schatten ein mue runter.



Ok ich hole mir generell einfach keinen auf Benchmarks runter und habe nur auf das Ergebnis geschaut, von den Settings des Benchmarks null Plan. Du bis ja mal schlau, müsstest nur noch lernen dein Wissen wie ein feiner Mensch zu vermitteln.

Also den Namen kann ich gern gleich an dich abtreten, oder du erzählst uns einfach was sonst so in deinem Leben schief läuft, dass es dir so gut dabei geht herablassend zu sein


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> kommst du hier mit der 7 oc drüber? würde mich jetzt echt mal interessieren.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING



Im Strike schlägt die VII die 2080 durchgehend, das ist kein Thema. TimeSpy hat die Karte keine Chance, ebenso im 4K Opt. 1080p Ex. dürfte machbar sein, wenn WaKü gegen WaKü. Die Karte aus dem Benchmark ist ja Kotzgrenze mit 2,1Ghz und 8,3 auf dem Speicher. Ich beschränke mich primär auf machbare Settings die andere auch umsetzen können.

Aktuelle PCGH ist übrigens auch sehr interessant. Allein das übertakten auf 1850/1200 bringt in BF5 UHD satte 10% Mehrleistung 
Ansonsten schmeiße ich mal noch ein paar Spielebenchmarks in den Ring, die skalieren besser mit der Bandbreite. Mein neues Ergebnis für ACO mit einem 6700k ist ziemlich Imba würde ich sagen, vor allem habe ich aktuell nur mein moderaten Balancedbuild am laufen, da liegen effektiv gerade mal 1080mv an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. März 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Ok ich hole mir generell einfach keinen auf Benchmarks runter und habe nur auf das Ergebnis geschaut, von den Settings des Benchmarks null Plan...



Also, das von einem zu lesen, der sich "Hardware Freak" schimpft ist wie wenn ein durchtrainierter Brutalo mit dem Nickname "Zarte-Rosa-Fee-mit-Blümchen" erzählt, dass er Angst vor der Dunkelheit hat


----------



## Shooot3r (6. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Das so ist, dann kein Problem.
> Im RTG-Link war genügend OC.(erst mit M2 oder h2o sinnvoll) Bereits in Post#1555 verlinkt.
> 
> Der Ref.-Lüfter ist eher UV. Der "gaussmod" ist prinzipiell für leiser@UV sinnvoll.
> ...


Im rtg, als ich kurz drübergeflogen bin, waren aber keine Vergleiche zu Nvidia Karten, sondern nur immer 3 Balken von der VII. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

@HwF
Ich habe net behauptet ein Auskenner zu sein. (eher fleissiger Leser)
Die Problematik bei sup4k und UE4 etc. wurde schon oft genug erwähnt.
Wenn dann erzähl ich auch nur die Ratschläge von Locuza und Gurdi aus anderen Threads zu dem Problem.
Die Software+Hardware ist halt zur Zeit sehr unterschiedlich bei Rot und Grün.

@S
Wenn Du eine RTX hast kannst Du doch auch in RE2 die PCGH-Szene ablaufen.
Oder schaust ins offizielle Review. (Bei den anderen Games hat Gurdi sicher auch die PCGH genutzt.)

btw.
Ich verstehe die ganze Vergleicherei soundso net. Wer die R7 holt, möchte halt mehr Zukunftssicherheit beim Vram.
Ob heute Dieser oder Jener ein mue Vorne ist, zählt doch net wirklich für die Käufer hier im Thread.
Wichtig ist nur die Erkenntnis zur Uneaveness.


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Im Strike schlägt die VII die 2080 durchgehend, das ist kein Thema. TimeSpy hat die Karte keine Chance, ebenso im 4K Opt. 1080p Ex. dürfte machbar sein, wenn WaKü gegen WaKü. Die Karte aus dem Benchmark ist ja Kotzgrenze mit 2,1Ghz und 8,3 auf dem Speicher. Ich beschränke mich primär auf machbare Settings die andere auch umsetzen können.
> 
> Aktuelle PCGH ist übrigens auch sehr interessant. Allein das übertakten auf 1850/1200 bringt in BF5 UHD satte 10% Mehrleistung
> Ansonsten schmeiße ich mal noch ein paar Spielebenchmarks in den Ring, die skalieren besser mit der Bandbreite. Mein neues Ergebnis für ACO mit einem 6700k ist ziemlich Imba würde ich sagen, vor allem habe ich aktuell nur mein moderaten Balancedbuild am laufen, da liegen effektiv gerade mal 1080mv an.
> ...



Hier mal Odysse Benchmark zum Vergleich auf ner 2080 in 4k. 
Edit: Luftgekühlt @ Stock vs. leichtes OC.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. März 2019)

@Gurdi: ich habe dein Balanced Setting nachgemacht, effektiv komme ich damit auf 1087mV und 1915MHz, und ich habe dieselbe CPU wie du, aber in Benchmarks hinke ich immer hinterher. Hier ein Beispiel aus FSU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @Gurdi: ich habe dein Balanced Setting nachgemacht, effektiv komme ich damit auf 1087mV und 1915MHz, und ich habe dieselbe CPU wie du, aber in Benchmarks hinke ich immer hinterher. Hier ein Beispiel aus FSU:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeig mal was du genau eingestellt hast.



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hier mal Odysse Benchmark zum Vergleich auf ner 2080 in 4k.
> Edit: Luftgekühlt @ Stock vs. leichtes OC.



Danke für den Vergleich 
Hat wer mal UHD Ultrasetting in TWW2(Skaven Benchmark)? Mit DX12 bin ich da 10% schneller unterwegs, aber nur in UHD 



> Oder schaust ins offizielle Review. (Bei den anderen Games hat Gurdi sicher auch die PCGH genutzt.)



Pssst






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFFtRAhsWR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardware Freak (6. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Also, das von einem zu lesen, der sich "Hardware Freak" schimpft ist wie wenn ein durchtrainierter Brutalo mit dem Nickname "Zarte-Rosa-Fee-mit-Blümchen" erzählt, dass er Angst vor der Dunkelheit hat



Ehrlich Bruda, its a hard knock life, aber du schaffst das schon!
Kopf hoch


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Lasst Es bitte gut sein. Missverständnis zur Eignung von Benchmark XYZ oder Game XYZ .


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat wer mal UHD Ultrasetting in TWW2(Skaven Benchmark)? Mit DX12 bin ich da 10% schneller unterwegs, aber nur in UHD
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst



Ich mach mal gleich einen...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zeig mal was du genau eingestellt hast.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist wichtig wegen dem Buggy Wattman das identisch zu kopieren. Ich habe 1101 an Spannung. Leichte Veränderungen meines Settings kompromittieren bereits die Leistung bei mir.
Ich verwende das aktuellste Bios der Karte. Was hast du auf dem mittleren Punkt anliegen.

Ihr könnt den übrigens mit einem Trick weiter absenken wenn Ihr wollt, wird dann aber schnell instabil. Dafür das Overlay öffnen, den Wert dort absenken und dann das Profil damit Speichern


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. März 2019)

Jep, hab erhöht und noch weniger rausbekommen, in 2 Runs, verdammt  
Auf dem mittleren Punkt hatte ich übrigens 891mV


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Jep, hab erhöht und noch weniger rausbekommen, in 2 Runs, verdammt
> Auf dem mittleren Punkt hatte ich übrigens 891mV



Sind "Gurdini" Settings 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. März 2019)

Ne, schlagen kann ich das nur mit eingestellten 2002MHz @1101mV, der Rest gleich. Effektiv läuft es dann mit 1960MHz (max 1975MHz) @1106mV. Aber die Temps sind dann jenseits von gut und böse, Junktion immer wieder bei 105°. Ich habe aber noch ein weinig Spielraum bei Anpressdruck von MII, vielleicht probiere ich das mal aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber generell klappt bei mir UV besser als OC.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Das liegt dann an meinen Temperaturwerten denke ich, der Abitrator ist ziemlich kompliziert.


----------



## Hardware Freak (6. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ne, schlagen kann ich das nur mit eingestellten 2002MHz @1101mV, der Rest gleich. Effektiv läuft es dann mit 1960MHz (max 1975MHz) @1106mV. Aber die Temps sind dann jenseits von gut und böse, Junktion immer wieder bei 105°. Ich habe aber noch ein weinig Spielraum bei Anpressdruck von MII, vielleicht probiere ich das mal aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du den Lüfter eigentlich umgebaut, oder willst noch umbauen? Ich weiß sonst nicht was mir OC bringen soll wenn der boost eh nach kurzer Zeit in die Knie geht.

Odrr habt Ihr ein OC setting das mit stock Lüfter nicht nach kurzer Zeit intensiv gaming abrutscht?

Edit: Achja und das unter 5,0 Sone bleibt


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat wer mal UHD Ultrasetting in TWW2(Skaven Benchmark)? Mit DX12 bin ich da 10% schneller unterwegs, aber nur in UHD



So, wie versprochen. Der Benchmark und die Settings. 

Lade bitte deinen Run auch hoch, würde mich interessieren wie die Radeon 7 performt.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

@HwF
Du solltest vllt. erstmal ein paar Seiten vom Thread lesen. Crocodil ist schon auf M2.

btw.
Auch Turing hält nicht den Boost-Takt konstant. Das sind moderne Stromsparmechanismen bzw. die TDP-Grenze.
Außerdem schaut der Arbitrator nach den Temps bei Rot+Grün.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen. Der Benchmark und die Settings.
> 
> Lade bitte deinen Run auch hoch, würde mich interessieren wie die Radeon 7 performt.



Wow, du hast jetzt manuelles MaxOut gemacht. Kann ich mal gerade durchjagen, moment.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen. Der Benchmark und die Settings.
> 
> Lade bitte deinen Run auch hoch, würde mich interessieren wie die Radeon 7 performt.



So, hat ein wenig gedauert. Offenbar gibt es einen Treiberbug in der Kombination. Wenn ich unter DX12 in dem Spiel das Anti Antialiasing zuschalte habe ich massive Bildfehler, unabhängig der restlichen Einstellungen oder Auflösung.

Dachte zuerst es wäre mein Setting, tritt aber in alle Variationen auf. Naja das Spiel läuft trotzdem, Benchmarkwert habe ich auch mal  mit DX11 validiert, das sollte passen.
Phänomenale 0,4Fps langsamer, mit Artefakten des Todes 
Ich leite das mal irgendwie weiter an AMD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kriegst du denn mit FXAA raus?


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So, hat ein wenig gedauert. Offenbar gibt es einen Treiberbug in der Kombination. Wenn ich unter DX12 in dem Spiel das Anti Antialiasing zuschalte habe ich massive Bildfehler, unabhängig der restlichen Einstellungen oder Auflösung.
> 
> Dachte zuerst es wäre mein Setting, tritt aber in alle Variationen auf. Naja das Spiel läuft trotzdem, Benchmarkwert habe ich auch mal  mit DX11 validiert, das sollte passen.
> Phänomenale 0,4Fps langsamer, mit Artefakten des Todes
> ...



Mit FXAA Performt es deutlich besser,  alle anderen Settings wie beim 1. Run. Bei dir?

BTW, 0,4 FPS sehe ich jetzt einfach mal als Messungenauigkeit an, da will ich nicht korintern


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Mit FXAA Performt es deutlich besser,  alle anderen Settings wie beim 1. Run. Bei dir?
> 
> BTW, 0,4 FPS sehe ich jetzt einfach mal als Messungenauigkeit an, da will ich nicht korintern



Nein beim ersten Screen war standard Ultrapreset. Hier dann der passende Vergleich. Die RTX wie erwartet schneller. Läuft den Dx12 auch schneller in UHD bei dir oder ist DX11 schneller. Eigentlich war DX11 immer schneller in dem Spiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So, hat ein wenig gedauert. Offenbar gibt es einen Treiberbug in der Kombination. Wenn ich unter DX12 in dem Spiel das Anti Antialiasing zuschalte habe ich massive Bildfehler, unabhängig der restlichen Einstellungen oder Auflösung.
> 
> Dachte zuerst es wäre mein Setting, tritt aber in alle Variationen auf. Naja das Spiel läuft trotzdem, Benchmarkwert habe ich auch mal  mit DX11 validiert, das sollte passen.
> Phänomenale 0,4Fps langsamer, mit Artefakten des Todes
> ...



Da hat wohl jemand den HBM ein bischen zu hoch übertaktet? 

Das hat schon fast was von einem abstrakten Kunstwerk.


----------



## Hardware Freak (6. März 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal mein Avatar ändern, das gibt die letzten Wochen zuviel Angriffsfläche [emoji1787][emoji6][emoji39]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Bro alle lieben den BVB oder sind Bayern Fans 



RX480 schrieb:


> @HwF
> Du solltest vllt. erstmal ein paar Seiten vom Thread lesen. Crocodil ist schon auf M2.
> 
> btw.
> ...



Ja danke, hab extra zehn Beiträge zurück gescannt und nur weil du es jetzt gesagt hast gehe ich davon aus, dass er den Morpheus 2 meint. Bei nem Witzbold wie Ihm könnte es aber auch sein das er nur nicht VII anstatt MII schreiben konnte, who knows...


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand den HBM ein bischen zu hoch übertaktet?
> 
> Das hat schon fast was von einem abstrakten Kunstwerk.



Nein, habs ausprobiert. Tritt mit allen Settings auf.


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein beim ersten Screen war standard Ultrapreset. Hier dann der passende Vergleich. Die RTX wie erwartet schneller. Läuft den Dx12 auch schneller in UHD bei dir oder ist DX11 schneller. Eigentlich war DX11 immer schneller in dem Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einwenig schneller, aber nicht viel


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Einwenig schneller, aber nicht viel



Alles beim alten, in TotalWar kriegen die Radeons auf die Mütze. Wunder mich aber das die Radeon in DX12 zulegen kann unter UHD.


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alles beim alten, in TotalWar kriegen die Radeons auf die Mütze. Wunder mich aber das die Radeon in DX12 zulegen kann unter UHD.



Ist ein Schlagabtausch auf Augenhöhe. Wie sieht es mit den Temps aus bei der Radeon und deinem OC?


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ist ein Schlagabtausch auf Augenhöhe. Wie sieht es mit den Temps aus bei der Radeon und deinem OC?


UV Build



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Balanced Build



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

Ihr müsst mal mit dem Cursor über den Kontrollpunkt gehen bei Screenshots. Man sieht doch die Werte gar nicht.


----------



## Eyren (6. März 2019)

8946MHz im Balanced Build? Wollen wir die Karten tauschen? Lege auch noch 200€ Cash oben drauf! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> UV Build
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus, besser als bei mir, mit OC 76-78°...

@gauss hast recht, aber rechts dran ist zum Glück noch HW offen...


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal mit dem Cursor über den Kontrollpunkt gehen bei Screenshots. Man sieht doch die Werte gar nicht.



Hab ich doch gemacht?


----------



## BrandWolle (6. März 2019)

@Gurdi
Kannst du was zu den Timings sagen bei den Memory Einstellungen? Hab da selbst keine realen Unterschiede feststellen können in div. Benchmarks...
Oder gibt es da was spezielles zu beachten?


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Kannst du was zu den Timings sagen bei den Memory Einstellungen? Hab da selbst keine realen Unterschiede feststellen können in div. Benchmarks...
> Oder gibt es da was spezielles zu beachten?



Teste ich noch, in Benchmarks macht es kaum was aus. Superposition mag jedoch Timing 2 nicht, dort läuft Auto schneller.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gemacht?



Ich meinte den Takt/Spannung-Graph.


----------



## BladeTNT (6. März 2019)

Ka ob es schon jemand gepostet hat aber neuer Treiber ist draussen:

AMD Radeon™ VII Drivers & Support | AMD
Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.1 Optional


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ka ob es schon jemand gepostet hat aber neuer Treiber ist draussen:
> 
> AMD Radeon™ VII Drivers & Support | AMD
> Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.1 Optional



Scheinen also Auslesefehler zu sein.


> Performance metrics overlay and Radeon WattMan gauges may experience inaccurate fluctuating readings on AMD Radeon VII.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. März 2019)

Ähm, ich wollte meine Haupt-Profile mit dem neuen Treiber durchbenchen, aber der 3DMark kann nix validieren, weil angeblich keine Internetverbindung. Hat noch jemand das Problem oder ist bei mir was kaputt?


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Der scheiß 3D Mark hat ständig ne Macke, deswegen benche ich außerhalb der runs immer mit deaktivierter Sysinfo.

Für Inteluser sicher interessant
Windows 10 Update bringt mehr Leistung im Kampf gegen Spectre – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Mit deaktivierter Sysinfo ist man auch stabiler beim UV/OCen.(dito FPS-Limit verwenden)

Wer die Listung net unbedingt braucht solls lassen und nur das Bild hier posten.

Jo, das KB habe ich schon seit dem 2.3.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit deaktivierter Sysinfo ist man auch stabiler beim UV/OCen.(dito FPS-Limit verwenden)
> 
> Wer die Listung net unbedingt braucht solls lassen und nur das Bild hier posten.
> 
> Jo, das KB habe ich schon seit dem 2.3.



Ich hab seltsamerweise weniger Physikpunkte damit im 3dMark...


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Bei mir im sup4k ist mein Cf auch net mehr auf 100% GPU-Last. Wenn MS mal Was verbessert, dann...
Wahrscheinlich habe ich jetzt ein schönes CPU-Limit.
(Hatte erst gedacht, das es am Ram liegt, weil momentan XMP-Profil net genutzt.)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. März 2019)

Irgendwas ist mit dem neuen Treiber nicht koscher, HBM Clock hängt wieder permanent auf Max und die Lüftersteuerung ist wieder strange - hab von einem Profil mit all-100% zu dem anderen mit gleichmäßiger Kurwe gewechselt, die Temps waren längst unter 40 und die Lüfter wurden erst gaaanz laaangsam heruntergeregelt.


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2019)

Das soll doch Einiges im Overlay net sauber funzen.
Wie schauts im Wattman selbst aus?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. März 2019)

Es sieht auch so in WattMan aus - Memory Current Speed ohne jegliche Last bis zum Anschlag, dasselbe zeigt auch HWiNFO



RX480 schrieb:


> Mit deaktivierter Sysinfo ist man auch stabiler beim UV/OCen.(dito FPS-Limit verwenden)
> 
> Wer die Listung net unbedingt braucht solls lassen und nur das Bild hier posten.



Kann ich nicht wirklich bestätigen, hier nochmal Gurdis Setting 1098mV, 1965/1200MHz, PL+20, MemTiming 2. Mit oder ohne Sysinfo wirklich kein bemerkenswerter Unterschied.  Effektiv lief es gerade in beiden Fällen mit stabilen 1100mV und ca 1920 bis max 1950MHz. Ob das jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber stabiler läuft oder mit dem neuen Restart - kA. Ohne Sysinfo habe ich auch minimalst niedrigere Physics score, aber ich bin eh fast nie über 13000. Hie abwechselnd ein paar Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2019)

Danke für die Info. Habe ich zuletzt 2017 mit Vega über die Sysinfo geärgert. Seitdem off.


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Es sieht auch so in WattMan aus - Memory Current Speed ohne jegliche Last bis zum Anschlag, dasselbe zeigt auch HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Wattman funktioniert nun vollständig korrekt. Settings sind wesentlich stabiler jetzt, er springt endlich nicht mehr und übernimmt auch alles nun korrekt.
Die Phantomlimits sind verschwunden.
Perfekt, ich hab extra gewartet mit weiterem OC, hatte keine Lust mehr mich da weiter rum zu ärgern. Sobald alle Teile da sind gibts Vega High OC Benchmarks.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. März 2019)

Ok, dann mache ich mal Clean Install heute Abend.


----------



## Benji21 (7. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Wattman funktioniert nun vollständig korrekt. Settings sind wesentlich stabiler jetzt, er springt endlich nicht mehr und übernimmt auch alles nun korrekt.
> Die Phantomlimits sind verschwunden.
> Perfekt, ich hab extra gewartet mit weiterem OC, hatte keine Lust mehr mich da weiter rum zu ärgern. Sobald alle Teile da sind gibts Vega High OC Benchmarks.



Ich muss leider bis (vermutlich) Ende nächster Woche warten, dann taucht der Bykski Block auf. Werde aber nochmal schauen ob sich beim bisherigem Maximum ein paar Pünktchen abzwacken lassen im Timespy.


----------



## gaussmath (7. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Kannst du das mal testen bitte: VRAM-Allocator CUDA Version


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Kannst du das mal testen bitte: VRAM-Allocator CUDA Version



Was genau soll ich testen?


----------



## gaussmath (7. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau soll ich testen?



Am besten diese Version. Ich benötige die Fehlermeldung: VRAM Allocator CUDA-Version| Seite 4 | ComputerBase Forum

Anleitung:


Navigiere in einer Konsole zum Ordner der AMD_VRAM_Allocator.exe
Rufe die Test-App über "AMD_VRAM_Allocator.exe 1000" auf. 1000 ein Beispiel und entspricht 1GB.


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Am besten diese Version. Ich benötige die Fehlermeldung: VRAM Allocator CUDA-Version| Seite 4 | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Anleitung:
> 
> ...



Kommt keine Fehlermeldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (7. März 2019)

Es ist mal wieder mysteriös. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder mysteriös. ^^



Er tut aber auch nichts, muss ich als Admin starten?

@Topic:
Neues Setting stable.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich Nexus unter Wasser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2019)

Wäre nett wenn du auch mal Werte des neuen Settings niederschreiben würdest.
Im Vgl zu Nexus also etwas über stock, minimal unter Wasser.


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2019)

Wird wohl so ähnlich wie GN sein. siehe UV-Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...overclocking-undervolting-53.html#post9768083

Wenn Gurdi final ist, wird Er schon auf S.1 aktualisieren. (momentan noch net)


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wird wohl so ähnlich wie GN sein. siehe UV-Thread.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...overclocking-undervolting-53.html#post9768083



Nein.Unglaublich aber wahr. Bin am letzten Feinschliff dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2019)

Wie ist der Mittelwert ?

Wie kommst Du über HBM 1200 ohne reg.mod ?


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein.Unglaublich aber wahr. Bin am letzten Feinschliff dran.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Hast du Shadow of the Tomb Raider? Wenn du Lust hast lade doch mal ein Run hoch, würde gerne mal sehen wie die 7 da performt...


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Mittelwert ?
> 
> Wie kommst Du über HBM 1200 ohne reg.mod ?



Jetzt hab ich Reg.Mod 
Rockt^^ Bin an den letzten Stabitests dran, dann hab ich die Basis für meinen Umbau. Wenn ich dann noch etwas Feinschliff bei der Kühlung betrieben habe, sattle ich noch ein paar mv drauf.
Benchrun ist schon druch, BurnIn auch überstanden. Jetzt muss es durch RE 2 Stabitest....



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hast du Shadow of the Tomb Raider? Wenn du Lust hast lade doch mal ein Run hoch, würde gerne mal sehen wie die 7 da performt...



Hab das Spiel leider nicht, kann nur integreated von Strange Brigade, Vermintide 2, ACOdyssey und TWW2 anbieten.


----------



## DerLachs (7. März 2019)

Bei der Demo von Shadow of the Tomb Raider ist auch ein Benchmark dabei. Wahrscheinlich ist der identisch zur Vollversion.


----------



## BrandWolle (7. März 2019)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal den neuen Treiber getestet. Die Stabilität ist in den Benchmarks erheblich gestiegen. Die benötigten Spannungen sind gesunken um durchschnittlich 10mv. Die Temperaturen sind damit auch stabiler geworden.

2075mhz/1200mhz mit 1136mV PT+20 laufen jetzt in den Benchmarks durch wie Butter.

Bilder folgen


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Bei der Demo von Shadow of the Tomb Raider ist auch ein Benchmark dabei. Wahrscheinlich ist der identisch zur Vollversion.



Schau ich mir mal an, hab aber Bambusleitung. Vor morgen wird das nichts denke ich.



BrandWolle schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal den neuen Treiber getestet. Die Stabilität ist in den Benchmarks erheblich gestiegen. Die benötigten Spannungen sind gesunken um durchschnittlich 10mv. Die Temperaturen sind damit auch stabiler geworden.
> 
> 2075mhz/1200mhz mit 1136mV PT+20 laufen jetzt in den Benchmarks durch wie Butter.
> 
> Bilder folgen



Dann werf ich mein Setting mal in den Ring, hab etwas Feinschliff gemacht mit PPT Mod. Resi 2 hat mir zwar wieder 5mv abgezwackt, aber das werd ich verkraften 
ACO krieg ich nicht mehr höher, mein Skylake ist einfach zu langsam. Zwei benches sind nicht Valid, bei dem Run ist die SysInfo mal wieder abgeschmiert und war am loopen.
Takt: 1940-2000 @ 1087mv
Speicher:1229Mhz Timing Auto
HBCC_On @ 26250
Verbrauch: etwa ~340 Watt WorstCase
PowerLimit:OpenDraw
Junky: 100 Grad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrandWolle (7. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schau ich mir mal an, hab aber Bambusleitung. Vor morgen wird das nichts denke ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag nicht du hast die ganzen Ergebnisse mit 2005mhz erreicht


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal den neuen Treiber getestet. Die Stabilität ist in den Benchmarks erheblich gestiegen. Die benötigten Spannungen sind gesunken um durchschnittlich 10mv. Die Temperaturen sind damit auch stabiler geworden.



Also ich würde das nicht auf den Treiber schieben, das kann man eigentlich gar nicht wirklich genau sagen, woran es liegt dass jetzt 10mv weniger stabil durchlaufen.
Wie hast du das verglichen?

Edit:

Auf meiner VII fehlten auf der Außenpackung/Antistatikverpackung überall die Klebestreifen, da rechnet von ASRock damit dass viele die zurückschicken.^^


----------



## BrandWolle (7. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also ich würde das nicht auf den Treiber schieben, das kann man eigentlich gar nicht wirklich genau sagen, woran es liegt dass jetzt 10mv weniger stabil durchlaufen.
> Wie hast du das verglichen?



Fire Strike Ultra mehrmals durchlaufen lassen mit den Settings. Raum und Umgebungstemperaturen abgeglichen mit IF Messepistole.

Vorher lief der Benchmark nur mit 1146mV durch und massig Bildfehler. Mit 1136mV ging es nur mit PPT Reg auf +25 und Bildfehler. Jetzt eben 1136mV ohne Reg Mod und nur PT20 und das absolut ohne Bildfehler.

Die anderen Benchmarks kommen heute noch dran.

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K

Mechanisch ist an der Karte nur das WLP gegen Flüssigmetall getauscht und Federringe unter dem Bracket gemacht.


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Sag nicht du hast die ganzen Ergebnisse mit 2005mhz erreicht��



Das Setting wie angegeben.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also ich würde das nicht auf den Treiber schieben, das kann man eigentlich gar nicht wirklich genau sagen, woran es liegt dass jetzt 10mv weniger stabil durchlaufen.
> Wie hast du das verglichen?
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Das ist der Treiber, ganz eindeutig sogar. Die Asrockkarten wurden wahrscheinlich geflasht vor Auslieferung, schau mal ins Bios.


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also ich würde das nicht auf den Treiber schieben, das kann man eigentlich gar nicht wirklich genau sagen, woran es liegt dass jetzt 10mv weniger stabil durchlaufen.
> Wie hast du das verglichen?
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Wie viel Spannung liegt denn @ stock an unter Last?
Bist du zufrieden mit der Karte, falls nicht magst du nicht lieber eine geile 1080 Ti Aorus Xtreme haben  ?


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

Haut der Wolle meine Mühsam getesteten Benchmarks direkt mal weg und das mit ner Ref
Wartet Ihr mal bis meine neuen Lüfter drauf sind und der Kühler getweakt wurde


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2019)

Ach Wolle hat ein gutes Sample? Hey Wolle ich hatte gerade eine Vision, ich sah dich glücklich mit einer 1080Ti Aorus Xtreme spielen


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

Nu sei mal nicht so ein Geiziger Hobbit,  Just buy it!


----------



## gaussmath (7. März 2019)

Hab heute noch ein bisschen Kupfer vom Kühler gehobelt.  Hat nochmal 2-3°C gebracht, so dass die Junction Temp jetzt erstmals unter 80°C liegt mit 1800MHz/985mV.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Also der Leistungsgewinn gegenüber Stock ist echt mal Pervers jetzt, die Spieleperformance skaliert dermaßen abartig mit dem OC bei der Karte, das ist nicht mehr normal.
Gegenüber der Karte von PCGH(höhere Spannung als meine @Stock) habe ich eine Steigerung von 19,5% Die min Fps verbessern sich um 20,5%  
Selbst gegen meine simulierte Stockkarte setze ich mich mit dem neuen OC um 16%ab!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Skalierung in Strange Brigade ist krass. 15% Plus ohne hinzunahme der Nachkommastellen.
NewOC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stock(wirklich Stock, da war die Blechdose noch drauf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die synthetischen Benchmarks bilden das gar nicht richtig ab. Da habe ich gegenüber Stock etwa 12-14% Differenz.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

Boah! gauss ist ein harter Junge  Keine halben Sachen  

Der 19.3.1 Treiber ist absolut stabil, das macht richtig Spaß jetzt! Jetzt kann man auch systematischer und mit Plan vorgehen und nicht auf dem Kaffeesatz raten - was zieht das Kärtchen den heute für Spannungen.

Teste mich wieder in groben Schritten von oben durch, erste in Strange Brigade stabile Station - 1100mV, 2050/1200MHz, PL+20, effektiv läuft es auch bei der Spannung, GPU Clock ca auf 2000MHz --> in Vulkan 4K 98FPS gegenüber 81FPS @Stock! 

Edit: Strange Brigade Setting wie oben aber HBM 1000 statt 1200MHz --> 91FPS

2000 konnte ich davor nciht wirklich halten. Ich will endlich Wasser!


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Ich würd mal sagen, VII auf der Jagd  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sry der musste einfach sein, hatte den Screen wegen was anderem Geschossen aber der war ne Steilvorlage)
Mit 2Ghz konnte man erst nicht wirklich rechnen, die 2,1 Ghz könnten fallen mit Wasser.
Die Karte ist wieder ne richtige OC Sau.

Edit: Oh seh grad meine Abstandshalter kommen endlich morgen. Mal schaun, vielleicht kann ich direkt umbauen.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. März 2019)

Sapphire sind keine Karten derzeit am Markt verfügbar.
Sollten die Neuen Lieferungen bereits geflast sein ,- 
und endlich sind Karten bei uns in Italien erhältlich
Aber ausschliesslich nur Radeon VII von Asus.

Stock Kühler ist halt so eine Sache um mehr als 1800 bis 1850 Mhz nicht drinnen, zudem da ist schon UV aktiv.
@Gurdi wie hoch kommt man mit einer Seven nur mit Untervolting in Mhz in etwa.
Dank Dir!


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sapphire sind keine Karten derzeit am Markt verfügbar.
> Sollten die Neuen Lieferungen bereits geflast sein ,-
> und endlich sind Karten bei uns in Italien erhältlich
> Aber ausschliesslich nur Radeon VII von Asus.
> ...



Also 1900 sollten in der Regel drin sein bei moderater Voltage. Der Speicher lässt sich meistens auch gut übertakten.
Also 1900/1200 sollten mit standard PowerTarget zu machen sein, wenn du Glück hast kriegst nen richtig feines Sampel und es geht mehr, wenn du Pech hast musst du halb etwas mehr Spannung anlegen.

Ich bin aktuell auf 1,087 für 2Ghz. Standard haben die Karten zwischen 1020-1100mv. Im Grunde habe ich also bei Stockvoltage! über 200Mhz übertaktet inkl. Speicher.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. März 2019)

Nun, aber da keine Sapphire Karten lieferbar sind, sollten Neue Chargen unterwegs sein von Sapphire ?
Oder kommen doch noch Customs ?
Sagsta also auch mit dem Stock Kühler und dem UV sind ca. 1900 Mhz drinn, wenn auch die Lüfter dann nicht voll aufdrehen dürften
Dies ist mein Größtes Bedenken noch im Gegensatz zur RX Vega 64 mit UV auf 0,895 Volt läuft alles mit 4K durch bei meiner Karte.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

@all. Ihr dürft euch bei Benji21 bedanken. Ich hab ihm seine zweite Seven abgekauft. Also Glück im Unglück für mich 

Hab es Gurdi Mal gleich getan und das PT von 25 auf 50 gesetzt. Als einmaliger Versuch den Takt auf 2100mhz gesetzt


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Gleich kommt Shadow und macht mit 1V 2,3 Ghz wenn du so weiter machst 

Welche Spannung hast du angelegt? Die Karten werden unter harter Dauerlast schon ziemlich heiß oberhalb von 1,1V.
TimeSpy ist ja eigentlich von der Last her Kindergeburtstag.

@ATIR: Ich hab eine MSI(eine der wenigen für UVP die es gab.) Ich denke es macht keinen Unterschied was du kaufst.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

Ich hab 1136mV angelegt. Die Auslastung an die Karte ist auch geringer als im Fire Strike Ultra. Und daher auch anders zu bewerten. Im Fire Strike Ultra muss ich noch den Versuch starten mit PT50


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Ich hab 1136mV angelegt. Die Auslastung an die Karte ist auch geringer als im Fire Strike Ultra. Und daher auch anders zu bewerten. Im Fire Strike Ultra muss ich noch den Versuch starten mit PT50



Nen guten Benchrun solltest du hinkriegen, die kurzen Abschnitte kriegt man meist noch schnell durch. Blöd ist halb aktuell, das wenn er crasht, dann komplett.
Da sind die langlaufenden Superposition meist schwerer, vor allem der 4k Opt. FS1 Ultra ist auch ne Nuss.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

Das ist richtig. SP 4k muss ich deutlich runter mit den Taktraten. Dafür ist er wieder besser für Stabilitätstests. Ich werde da noch paar Versuche am Abend starten 

FS Ultra GT1 macht bei mir weniger zicken als GT2...liegt aber wohl an den steigenden Temperaturen.

Aber im Endeffekt ist es egal. Ich betreibe die Karte eigentlich nur Stock mit UV im Alltag xD


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Paar HighOC Benchmarks sind trotzdem immer ganz schön 
Bin zu Faul dafür meistens


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also der Leistungsgewinn gegenüber Stock ist echt mal Pervers jetzt, die Spieleperformance skaliert dermaßen abartig mit dem OC bei der Karte, das ist nicht mehr normal.
> Gegenüber der Karte von PCGH(höhere Spannung als meine @Stock) habe ich eine Steigerung von 19,5% Die min Fps verbessern sich um 20,5%
> Selbst gegen meine simulierte Stockkarte setze ich mich mit dem neuen OC um 16%ab!
> 
> ...



Ich installiere heute Nachmittag Strange Brigade und gebe dir mal nen Vergleich... Welche Settings?


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hast du Shadow of the Tomb Raider? Wenn du Lust hast lade doch mal ein Run hoch, würde gerne mal sehen wie die 7 da performt...



Kannst du auch deine Taktraten dazu angeben? 
Würde da gerne nen Vergleich dazu machen mit UV und OC


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Kannst du auch deine Taktraten dazu angeben?
> Würde da gerne nen Vergleich dazu machen mit UV und OC



Jop, kein Problem, ansonsten ist bei mir oben links immer das OSD mit drauf...

In Shadow ausnahmsweise kein OSD.

Core Takt 2020 MHz
Speichertakt 8000 Mhz

Core Voltage Stock -> PT 104%


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

Siehe oben


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich installiere heute Nachmittag Strange Brigade und gebe dir mal nen Vergleich... Welche Settings?



Ich hab Vulkan verwendet, aber DX12 dürfte bei dir schneller sein, nimm das ruhig.
Ansonsten MaxOut ohne HDR in UHD.

Warhammer hab ich gestern auch nochmal aktualisiert. Einmal FXAA und einmal in der Ecstasyvariante 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Forza im Ultra Preset in 3 Auflösungen. Das 5K Ergebnis ist nice, vor allem für WQHD Nutzer da dies der beste Faktor ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

Jetzt noch mal schnell FS mit 2080/1200MHz @1100mV PL+20. Läuft leider nicht stabil, aber für einen Lauf hats gereicht :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Jetzt noch mal schnell FS mit 2080/1200MHz @1100mV PL+20. Läuft leider nicht stabil, aber für einen Lauf hats gereicht :
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für solchen Takt ohne Regmod hab ich mind. 1136mV benötigt, damit läuft es stabiler...musst halt auf die TJ achten


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Für solchen Takt ohne Regmod hab ich mind. 1136mV benötigt, damit läuft es stabiler...musst halt auf die TJ achten



Ja, ich kann nicht viel mehr als 1100 geben - überhitzt, muss wohl nochmal den Druck auf dem Kühler erhöhen, da hab ich noch ca 0,5mm Spielraum


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann nicht viel mehr als 1100 geben - überhitzt, muss wohl nochmal den Druck auf dem Kühler erhöhen, da hab ich noch ca 0,5mm Spielraum



Hast schon Federringe dazwischen gesetzt? Hat bei mir viel gebracht. Weil original hab ich gefühlte 1mm Höhenunterschied gehabt.
Wenn nicht auf Wasserkühlung gehen willst, dann kann ich dir Flüssigmetall ans herz legen. Brachte bei mir 6° weniger TJ.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Jop, kein Problem, ansonsten ist bei mir oben links immer das OSD mit drauf...
> 
> In Shadow ausnahmsweise kein OSD.
> 
> ...



Warum hast Du bei SOTTR AF auf 8x und Detailtiefe auf niedrig?  Die 2 Einstellungen hättest Du auch noch hochstellen können  (AF16x//Detailtiefe ultra). Dann wäre wenigstens ganz maxed .

Aber geil, daß wenigstens jemand mit einer RTX 2080 mitmacht und sich zum Vergleich stellt .


----------



## Ralle@ (8. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @ATIR: Ich hab eine MSI(eine der wenigen für UVP die es gab.) Ich denke es macht keinen Unterschied was du kaufst.



Er macht aus dem kauf einer Grafikkarte immer einen Kraftakt.
Ich verstehe es auch nicht, entweder mir reicht die Vega 64 oder nicht. Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, es ist total egal welche Radeon VII man kauft. Aber wenn er sich eine kauft wird ihm die Karte eh zu laut sein, dann geht das jammern wieder von vorne los.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Hast schon Federringe dazwischen gesetzt? Hat bei mir viel gebracht. Weil original hab ich gefühlte 1mm Höhenunterschied gehabt.
> Wenn nicht auf Wasserkühlung gehen willst, dann kann ich dir Flüssigmetall ans herz legen. Brachte bei mir 6° weniger TJ.



 meine Karte ist schon zig Tausend mal umgebaut, Baseplate und Montagekreuz durchgebohrt, jetzt habe ich dem Morpheus II drauf, mit seinen original Schrauben, Gummieringen, Unterlegscheiben und Federn. Die Schrauben haben eine Gewindebegrenzung, die Federn sind nicht voll durchgepresst, da passt noch eine Unterlegscheibe drunter


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> meine Karte ist schon zig Tausend mal umgebaut, Baseplate und Montagekreuz durchgebohrt, jetzt habe ich dem Morpheus II drauf, mit seinen original Schrauben, Gummieringen, Unterlegscheiben und Federn. Die Schrauben haben eine Gewindebegrenzung, die Federn sind nicht voll durchgepresst, da passt noch eine Unterlegscheibe drunter



Naja dann müsstest du null Probleme haben mit den Temperaturen XD
Ich nutz noch den Referenzkühler gg


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

Jede Karte reagiert etwas anders, meine lässt sich geut UV-ten aber verschluckt sich an den hohen Spannungen. Ich tippe halt auf Temps, weil diese Verhalten habe ich normalerweise wenn sie überhitzt


----------



## Hardware Freak (8. März 2019)

Habe gerade den Code für Devil may cry bekommen. Das ging ja schnell, aber der Code für Resident Evil ist immer noch nicht gekommen. Habe mich vor über einer Woche angemeldet.
Hat noch jmd. das Problem oder sollte ich den Amd Support anschreiben? Dauert bestimmt ewig bis die antworten.


----------



## DARPA (8. März 2019)

Hardware Freak schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Code für Devil may cry bekommen. Das ging ja schnell, aber der Code für Resident Evil ist immer noch nicht gekommen. Habe mich vor über einer Woche angemeldet.
> Hat noch jmd. das Problem oder sollte ich den Amd Support anschreiben? Dauert bestimmt ewig bis die antworten.



Schreib den Rewards Support an.

Ich hatte erst das Problem, dass mein Account nicht aktiviert wurde. Daraufhin hatte ich letzten Samstag ein Supportticket aufgemacht. 
Am Mittwoch kam dann die eMail, dass mein Account aktiviert wurde. Gestern hab ich dann die 3 Codes beantragt. Und heute kam ne Mail, dass ich RE2 und DMC5 abrufen kann.


Mir ist übrigens grade bewusst geworden, dass ich bei 3 der letzten 4 gekauften AMD Grafikkarten kostenlos Games dazu bekommen habe 
Bei nV wars in Summe genau 1 Game.

Habe etwa gleichviel AMD und nV Hardware besessen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Warum hast Du bei SOTTR AF auf 8x und Detailtiefe auf niedrig?  Die 2 Einstellungen hättest Du auch noch hochstellen können  (AF16x//Detailtiefe ultra). Dann wäre wenigstens ganz maxed .
> 
> Aber geil, daß wenigstens jemand mit einer RTX 2080 mitmacht und sich zum Vergleich stellt .



Das muss ich auch mal loben 

Code für DMC muss ich doch direkt mal schauen 


Neuer Block, sieht ziemlich schick aus finde ich.
EK Water Blocks (@EKWaterBlocks) | Twitter


----------



## Eyren (8. März 2019)

Naja AMD muss sich halt mit Gratisspielen die Leute kaufen! 1920mHz bei 1065mV und dazu noch 16gb HBM2 RAM welcher auf 1200mHz Taktung läuft und das bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit was in 79 °C ingame Junction endet..... UND DAD SCHLIMME IST ohne umbau,mods oder Sonstiges......

Schämt euch AMD!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Neuer Block, sieht ziemlich schick aus finde ich.
> EK Water Blocks (@EKWaterBlocks) | Twitter


Allerdings! Wobei ich lieber etwas undurchsichtiges ohne Acryl hätte. Mein 980Ti Block von Watercool hatte auch "Fenster" und manche Stellen waren nicht ganz plan, sodass die Flüssigkeit in die Berührungsbereiche reingeflossen war, es sah Kacke aus. Ich hab versucht irgendwann die Ablegerungen an diesen Stellen zu putzen und es noch schlimmer gemacht. 
Aber ich befürchte, bei der VII darf man einfach froh sein, wenn überhaupt etwas kommt


----------



## DARPA (8. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Aber ich befürchte, bei der VII darf man einfach froh sein, wenn überhaupt etwas kommt



Nach kurzem Zögern haben glaube viele Hersteller erkannt, dass es doch einen interessanten Markt hinter der R7 gibt. Ich schätze, die Verbreitung ist größer als vorher erwartet. Und außerdem schreit diese Karte einfach nach guten Aftermarket Kühlern.

Wir werden schon ein paar Blöcke sehen.


----------



## gaussmath (8. März 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Naja AMD muss sich halt mit Gratisspielen die Leute kaufen! 1920mHz bei 1065mV und dazu noch 16gb HBM2 RAM welcher auf 1200mHz Taktung läuft und das bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit was in 79 °C ingame Junction endet..... UND DAD SCHLIMME IST ohne umbau,mods oder Sonstiges......
> 
> Schämt euch AMD!



Meine Karte ist schon bei 1700MHz/940mV verglüht wie ein Meteorit, der in die Erdatmosphäre eindringt. Ja, schämt euch AMD.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

@gauss: ist es bei dir mit neuem Treiber auch noch etwas besser geworden? Ich habe bei 19.3.1 mit dem OCen angefangen, zum UV bin noch nicht gekommen.

Ne Frage an alle stolzen Schatz-Besitzer: wie stark sind eure Netzteile? Ich habe "nur" ein 650W Gold single-rail, Gurdi hat mal 420W Rail-Spitze gemessen, vielleicht reicht es einfach nicht aus für das OCen. (Grund für das neue NT jetzt sofort gefunden!)


----------



## BigYundol (8. März 2019)

Ola, sieht wirklich schnieke aus  Da könnte man glatt schwach werden, die VII zu ordern. Wenn sie denn lieferbar (und etwas günstiger) wäre in der Schweiz


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @gauss: ist es bei dir mit neuem Treiber auch noch etwas besser geworden? Ich habe bei 19.3.1 mit dem OCen angefangen, zum UV bin noch nicht gekommen.
> 
> Ne Frage an alle stolzen Schatz-Besitzer: wie stark sind eure Netzteile? Ich habe "nur" ein 650W Gold single-rail, Gurdi hat mal 420W Rail-Spitze gemessen, vielleicht reicht es einfach nicht aus für das OCen. (Grund für das neue NT jetzt sofort gefunden!)



Ich krieg mein Netzteil abgeschaltet wenn ich will.
 Ab etwa 1,180mv  kann es mir das Digi ausknipsen, vor allem wenn ich OpenDraw einstelle.


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2019)

Ach dann reicht mein E10 500W sicher net mal für die Karte wenn ich mal benchen will 
Man AMD werdet endlich effizienter^^


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach dann reicht mein E10 500W sicher net mal für die Karte wenn ich mal benchen will
> Man AMD werdet endlich effizienter^^



Doch das reicht dicke, das ist ja schon ein extremes Preset was ich dann hab.
Das PowerLimit ist dabei dann völlig deaktiviert quasi. Extrembenchmarks kann ich aber knicken mit dem Digi und 550 Watt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

Duvar sucht Ausreden um kein Geld auszugeben


----------



## gaussmath (8. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach dann reicht mein E10 500W sicher net mal für die Karte wenn ich mal benchen will
> Man AMD werdet endlich effizienter^^



Sei mal nicht so ne Pussy und hol dir endlich die Seven. ^^ Dann ist Schluß mit der genüßlichen Out-of-the-Box Gemütlichkeit. 



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @gauss: ist es bei dir mit neuem Treiber  auch noch etwas besser geworden? Ich habe bei 19.3.1 mit dem OCen  angefangen, zum UV bin noch nicht gekommen.



Ich teste gerade. So wie es *scheint* bis jetzt lässt sich das UV mit 970mV statt 980mV stabil betreiben, was aber an den Temps nichts ändert.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also der Leistungsgewinn gegenüber Stock ist echt mal Pervers jetzt, die Spieleperformance skaliert dermaßen abartig mit dem OC bei der Karte, das ist nicht mehr normal.
> Gegenüber der Karte von PCGH(höhere Spannung als meine @Stock) habe ich eine Steigerung von 19,5% Die min Fps verbessern sich um 20,5%
> Selbst gegen meine simulierte Stockkarte setze ich mich mit dem neuen OC um 16%ab!
> 
> ...



Check mal die Settings, ob wir die selben verwendet haben. Du bist 26% Schneller... Sollte das so passen, Hut ab...


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Check mal die Settings, ob wir die selben verwendet haben. Du bist 26% Schneller... Sollte das so passen, Hut ab...



Ja Settings passen, in dem Spiel sieht die 2080 kein Land, das war aber vorher klar. Trotzdem interessant.
Wundert mich aber das Vulkan schneller ist auf Turing


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Warum hast Du bei SOTTR AF auf 8x und Detailtiefe auf niedrig?  Die 2 Einstellungen hättest Du auch noch hochstellen können  (AF16x//Detailtiefe ultra). Dann wäre wenigstens ganz maxed .
> 
> Aber geil, daß wenigstens jemand mit einer RTX 2080 mitmacht und sich zum Vergleich stellt .



Ich hab einfach Ultra eingestellt und das Spiel hat automatisch die Settings so übernommen. Wenn bedarf besteht, kann ich nochmal maxed out einstellen. Danke fürs Lob, mach ich gerne. Wir sind alle doch nur Hardware Enthusiasten und deswegen stelle ich mich gerne auch der Radeon, man muss ja als echter PC Fan wissen was sie kann...

Edit: Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht auch davon profitiere, ein bissel Übung im übertakten und Erfahrungswerte sammeln... Schließlich soll in ein paar Wochen eine WK meine Karte zähmen...


----------



## DaHell63 (8. März 2019)

Die selben Einstellungen wie vorher nur die zweite Seite maximiert wäre nett.

Vielleicht stößt noch eine VII bei dem Benchmark dazu


----------



## gaussmath (8. März 2019)

Ich bin was OC betrifft völlig ernüchtert. Mit 1900MHz/1150mV verglüht die Karte instantan, und das trotz Morpheus. Ich verstehe das nicht. Das Ding ist doch plan geschliffen...


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sei mal nicht so ne Pussy und hol dir endlich die Seven. ^^ Dann ist Schluß mit der genüßlichen Out-of-the-Box Gemütlichkeit.



Hätte wen, der würde 1 zu 1 gegen meine Karte tauschen, nur gibt es keine Rechnung dazu und die Karte ist grad nicht die Beste von der Qualität her + macht schon arge Probleme beim undervolten usw.
Wenn ich die nur 1-2 Tage mal testen könnte, dann könnte ich ggf beide Augen zudrücken wegen der fehlenden Rechnung/Lautstärke/Verbrauch etc^^
So ist mir das alles zu unsicher und bei uns ist das 2. Kind unterwegs, kann es mir net leisten noch ne 2. GPU für 750€ zu kaufen, dann Zen 2 demnächst etc.
Frau, Kind,Hund + das nächste Kind wollen versorgt sein, da kommt wieder einiges auf mich zu, also kann ich mir zum Wohle aller in meiner Family keine solche Spielereien erlauben leider


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die selben Einstellungen wie vorher nur die zweite Seite maximiert wäre nett.
> 
> Vielleicht stößt noch eine VII bei dem Benchmark dazu


Ich mache dann am Abend noch mit Bildchen mit  Oder geht es hier um SOTTR?



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin was OC betrifft völlig ernüchtert. Mit 1900MHz/1150mV verglüht die Karte instantan, und das trotz Morpheus. Ich verstehe das nicht. Das Ding ist doch plan geschliffen...


Naja, 1150 ist ja auch verdammt viel, meine verreckt schon bei 1125, wobei bei höherem Clock. Hast du schon mal den Kühler abgenommen und geschaut, wie sich die Paste verteilt hat? Und ist dein Package auch plan? meiner ist oben minimalst tiefer.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die selben Einstellungen wie vorher nur die zweite Seite maximiert wäre nett.



Deine ?

Core Takt 2010 Mhz
Speichertakt 8000 Mhz 
PT 104%


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin was OC betrifft völlig ernüchtert. Mit 1900MHz/1150mV verglüht die Karte instantan, und das trotz Morpheus. Ich verstehe das nicht. Das Ding ist doch plan geschliffen...



1150mv mit maximierten Powerlimit sind auch einfach übel. Zum Vergleich, meine geht mit OpenDraw bereits bei 1080mv auf die 100er Junction.
Gegebenenfalls die Karte boosten lassen und via Powerlimit einschränken.
Wie hoch taktet die Karte denn mit z.B. 1,1V?



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die selben Einstellungen wie vorher nur die zweite Seite maximiert wäre nett.
> 
> Vielleicht stößt noch eine VII bei dem Benchmark dazu



Wäre die Demo vergleichbar?


----------



## DaHell63 (8. März 2019)

Bitte löschen


----------



## DaHell63 (8. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Deine ?



Bitteschön
Auf beiden Bildern meine Einstellungen zu erkennen und mit dem  gleichen Score



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wäre die Demo vergleichbar?


Ich glaube jetzt nicht, daß da ein großer Unterschied da ist. Ich hab schon etliche Versionen getestet und da höchste waren 2FPS Unterschied 4K maxed.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Ist in der Pipeline dann.
Das Spiel ist ein guter Vergleich, da sowohl Pascal,Turing wie auch Vega hier etwas gleich abschneiden.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> Auf beiden Bildern meine Einstellungen zu erkennen und mit dem  gleichen Score
> 
> 
> Ich glaube jetzt nicht, daß da ein großer Unterschied da ist. Ich hab schon etliche Versionen getestet und da höchste waren 2FPS Unterschied 4K maxed.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

So, der erste Schuss war auch der einzige der klappte im Fire Strike Ultra

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K

Die anderen Benchmarks muss ich auf morgen verschieben, sorry.

PS: Shadow muss sich langsam warm anziehen xD


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> So, der erste Schuss war auch der einzige der klappte im Fire Strike Ultra
> 
> AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K
> 
> ...



Nice, die 8k im Ultra 

Für Freunde der Benchmarks, DMC5. Ist zwar Schrott GPU, aber schnell sind die zumindest. Die Engine scheint sauber auf allen Arches zu laufen, so sollte das sein.
Devil May Cry 5 тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU


----------



## Edelhamster (8. März 2019)

Hab mal einen kleinen Generationenvergleich gestartet der bisher vier Anwendungen enthält.
Ich persönlich wollte vor allem wissen wie sich mein Radeon VII Silent-Profil (1600MHz/856mV) gegenüber der Vega64 und FuryX positioniert.
Damit ist dann echt Ruhe solang Wasserkühler noch auf sich warten lassen, nur ist es überhaupt noch schneller als die gute alte Vega64?^^

Die ausgesuchten Titel/Anwendungen mögen jetzt nicht jedem sinnig erscheinen, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen und mit den entsprechenden Titeln hatte ich mich zuletzt beschäftigt.
Alle Messungen sind auf ein und demselben Ryzen-System (1700x @ stock), mit aktuellem Adrenalin 19.3.1, entstanden.
Die eingetragenen Werte entsprechen dabei immer dem Mittelwert aus drei Messungen. Ziemlich mühselig, aber dafür hundertpro valid.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Interessante Betrachtungsweise. Man sieht auch gut wie stark eine übertaktete V64 mit einem aggressiven Setting ist.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

@Edelhamster: Wow, sehr schöne Arbeit!  Hab gleich dien Perfomance Profil nachgestellt und Strange Brigade durchlaufen lassen - 88-89FPS. 

Übrigens, schaut, welche Auswirkungen der Windows Update haben kann (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Windows-10-Software-259581/News/Update-KB4482887-Probleme-1277046/). heute zum ersten mal nach dem 19.3.1 mein UV-Profil geladen - 1800/1000MHz, 950mV, PL-10 - und fast mich verschluckt vom Schreck, 2 Runs hintereinander:

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result +4482887
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result +4482887

in die Einstellungen geschaut - tatsächlich, wurde installiert, runtergeschmissen, neugestartet, 2 Runs mit demselben Profil:

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result -4482887
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result -4482887

1000 Grafik-Punkte in FSU!


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> Auf beiden Bildern meine Einstellungen zu erkennen und mit dem  gleichen Score
> 
> 
> Ich glaube jetzt nicht, daß da ein großer Unterschied da ist. Ich hab schon etliche Versionen getestet und da höchste waren 2FPS Unterschied 4K maxed.



Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Radeon 7 Bench in Sottr...
1080ti und 2080 gleichauf.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Radeon 7 Bench in Sottr...
> 1080ti und 2080 gleichauf.



Ich lade mir Demo runter, geht aber waaaaahnsinnig langsam


----------



## BrandWolle (8. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Radeon 7 Bench in Sottr...
> 1080ti und 2080 gleichauf.



Kommt morgen, wie versprochen!


----------



## Edelhamster (8. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Hab mir auch gedacht die Vega64 positioniert sich mit OC richtig gut. In Unigine und The Division 1 bekommt man den Vorsprung der VII @stock somit auf 10% gedrückt 

und @tt7crocodiles, echt krass, 1000 Punkte Differenz


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Bin auch in der Pipeline, zocke aber nebenher noch Apex zum anspielen.
Frametimes sind erste Sahne, in WQHD  frisst der 10GB Speicher Karte chillt bei 85-90 Grad Junky.
Man sieht im AB im laufendem Betreib gut, das vieles einfach Auslesefehler sind. Man schaue z.B. auf die Drops die in keinster Weise die FPS oder die Frametimes tangieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. März 2019)

So, SotTR Demo geladen. erste Benches: 
1) Stock-Profil 1800Mhz @1051mV, effectiv lag 1047mV an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Leichtes OC+UV1 1900/1100MHz @1000mV PL0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Leichtes OC+UV2 1900/1200MHz @1000mV PL+20



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mache dann in diesem Post weiter wenn ich noch was schaffe

4) Starkes OC+StockClock 2000/1200MHz @1050mV PL+20 (fast meine Stock-Spannung, effektiv 1056mV)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. März 2019)

Da liegt Metamorph mit seiner 2080 OC also 10-12% bei den avg-FPS vorne, wobei wir nicht wissen in wie weit eure CPU´s das konkret beeinflussen.

Und wenn ich Gurdi´s Screens sehe träume ich nur noch vom Umbau meiner eigenen Karte


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Ja, an Metamorph  kommt man nicht ran. Die 6700K sind schon altes Eisen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das in 4K viel ausmacht

Das Spiel selber sieht sowas von schön aus! Ich werde das Tomb Raider von 2013 anzocken, ob es mir taugt und evtl. das hier kaufen


----------



## Edelhamster (9. März 2019)

Tomb Raider 2013 ist ja scheinbar ziemlich kampflastig im Vergleich zu den neueren Teilen, aber ich fand schon das damals ziemlich gut 

Hab jetzt eben mal in Devil May Cry 5 reingeschaut. Der Einstieg ist sehr amüsant und die Performance..


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

So dann mal meine. Knappe Geschichte. Der Bench gefällt mir aber, da kann ich schön die Renderleistung mit und ohne HBCC checken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 1080ti hat gewonnen mit über 7272Frames. 
RTX 2080 mit 7147 dahinter und dann die Seven mit 7100.

Interessant auch der Vergleich von Crocs 6700k gegen meinen. Mein Ram mit den scharfen Timings scheint was gebracht zu haben. Auch der HBCC hilft beim CPU Render wieder.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eben mal in Devil May Cry 5 reingeschaut. Der Einstieg ist sehr amüsant und die Performance..



Hat AMD den Code schon rausgerückt?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessant auch der Vergleich von Crocs 6700k gegen meinen. Mein Ram mit den scharfen Timings scheint was gebracht zu haben. Auch der HBCC hilft beim CPU Render wieder.


Ja, ich glaub ich haue wieder den XMP-Profil rein, muss nur diesmal die Vcore manuell begrenzen, letzes mal hat es vermutlich meine CPU gegrillt

Mit welchem Setting hast du gebencht?


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaub ich haue wieder den XMP-Profil rein, muss nur diesmal die Vcore manuell begrenzen, letzes mal hat es vermutlich meine CPU gegrillt
> 
> Mit welchem Setting hast du gebencht?



Wie vorher angegeben quasi, hab noch etwas Feinschliff betrieben. Der HBM musste von 1229 auf 1225. Beim Schreiben in den Ram gab es Lags.
Core ist auf 2010/1086 jetzt.
HBCC_On.

@Schaffe:Ja seit heute verfügbar.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. März 2019)

So, zum Thema SOTTR, da es das einzige Game ist, was ich intensive gebencht hab, poste ich hier die Ergebnisse nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: DMC5 ist einfach nur der absolute OBERBOMBER! Gerade zuende gezockt, oder besser gesagt der erste run. Da gibts noch viel zu schaffen. Performance ist erste Sahne. In WQHD, max Settings mit 120% Auflösung immer zw. 90-155FPS (155HZ Monitor). Aber oh boi...die Karte hat in der RE Engine mit den hohen FPS noch mehr zu kämpfen als in UHD und bis 60FPS bei RE2. Heiliger Strohsack, da ist die Junction bei meinem Setting immer um die 110°, naja ist auch klar, bei den hohen FPS kann die Graka nie durchatmen...wollte auch 60FPS erst festnageln..aber das sieht so gut aus und ist so flüssig mit 100FPS plus...wayne. Da drosselt die Karte halt ab und an un die FPS gehen auf 90 runter, wayne 

Da jeder hier ne VII hat und somit auch DMC5. GOGOGO, besonders wenn man die alten Teile gezockt hat. Der Fanservice...bester DMC-Teil EVER <3


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Hier mal auch was interessantes mit der 1080 Ti^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lief alles so im Schnitt bei rund 160W Verbrauch rum. (Taktraten siehe Signatur, oder Logdatei unten)

Hier die GPU-Z Logdatei während des runs, falls wer Interesse daran hat: GPU-ZSensorLogSOTTR1.txt


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

Lade DMC gerade runter, bin auch mal gespannt. Optisch siehts ja nett aus. Normalerweise aber gar nicht mein Genre.
Naja, Spiele für Lau sind zum testen da 
Dein Benchmark schlägt aber immer noch nicht DaHells 1080ti.

Deine 2035/1220 klingen Plausibel, die paar Mhz machen die 46 aus.

@Duvar, pack dein OC Setting aus. Sind ja nicht auf der Hauptversammlung der Grünen hier


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Hier ist doch schon ein max OC run von dahell oder net? Bin doch eher der undervolter^^
~160W ist aber schon eine Hausnummer. Rückt ihr mal lieber mit euren wirklichen UV Profilen raus, kann aber ein OC run machen schnell.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hat AMD den Code schon rausgerückt?


Der kam tatsächlich passend heut morgen zusammen mit dem für RE2. Der für TD2 steht jetzt noch aus. 
Den Prämien-Code von Caseking hatte ich Mittwoch erst bei AMD-Rewards registriert.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie vorher angegeben quasi, hab noch etwas Feinschliff betrieben. Der HBM musste von 1229 auf 1225. Beim Schreiben in den Ram gab es Lags.
> Core ist auf 2010/1086 jetzt.
> HBCC_On.
> 
> @Schaffe:Ja seit heute verfügbar.



Hab XMP 3000 und dein Setting reingehauen, bis auf HBM und HBCC: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, RAM macht hier auch recht viel aus.

DMC5 ist leider überhaupt nicht meins. RE2 habe ich schon einem guten Freund geschenkt, ist wirklich geil aber mir viel zu gruselig. TD2 werde ich behalten und DMC5 will keiner von meinen bekannten haben. Ich warte noch ein wenig, vielleicht findet sich einer.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## fipS09 (9. März 2019)

Verkauf den Key doch im Marktplatz, findet sich bestimmt jemand der Interesse hat, je nach Preis


----------



## JSXShadow (9. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Der kam tatsächlich passend heut morgen zusammen mit dem für RE2. Der für TD2 steht jetzt noch aus.
> Den Prämien-Code von Caseking hatte ich Mittwoch erst bei AMD-Rewards registriert.



Hast du extra immer auf die Mails gewartet? 3h nach Mitternacht waren RE2 und DMC5 je zu Release direkt auf AMDRewards verfügbar. Die Mail-Benachrichtigung ist lahm.

Auch gibt es kein Delay. Wenn du den Code registrierst auf der Website, kannst du alle verfügbaren Spiele direkt aktivieren. Hatte noch nen leftover code und hab nen Acc zum vk erstellt vor ein paar Stunden und beide games waren direkt da.


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Meine Frau will gerne DMC zocken, ich kann mich damit net anfreunden. (Sie wills aber auf der PS4, obwohl sie es am PC mit dem Sony Controller zocken könnte, aber sie mag es net, verstehe einer die Frauen^^)
Wie dem auch sei, hier mal OC Resultate von der Demo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fps Werte der GPU only sind eigentlich ok, denke der Ryzen zieht eventuell etwas runter^^ (Wenn ich mit Gurdis 7100 vergleiche, liefert mein System sowohl bei der GPU als auch bei CPU Spiel höhere Werte, bei CPU Render ist er bei max und avg etwas vorne, verstehe es net woran es liegt)
min 40 avg 46 max 66 und 95% 41 (GPU) 

So wie ich das sehe, sind wir alle so ca auf einem Niveau, hatte auch nen run mit etwas über 7k gerenderten frames, hab aber kein Screenshot davon gemacht und danach wollten die net mehr gelingen 
Für mich lohnt sich der Rotz aber net mit dem OC, Verbrauch geht auf 330W zu, da verbrauche ich lieber 160W und habe paar FPS weniger^^
Vor allem wer zockt mit diesen Settings? Da brauchste schon eine OC 2080Ti mindestens, vor allem ich verbrauche mehr als das doppelte und es wird lauter/heißer, nee nee net mit mir 
Da haue ich die Auflösung lieber auf 3200x1800 runter + reshade Effekte und kann DLSS Boost ohne Turing genießen aber mit hübscherem Bild und mehr als genug FPS^^


----------



## BrandWolle (9. März 2019)

So jetzt bin ich auch zum SOTTR benchen gekommen.

In der Bildbeschreibung sind die Settings beschrieben. So wie es jetzt gebencht wurde spiele ich es normal gar nicht, weil es zu hohe Settings sind für zuwenig mehr an Grafik.
Aber für die Vergleichbarkeit reicht es.

Wie steh ich jetzt da im Vergleich zur 2080?


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich auch zum SOTTR benchen gekommen.
> 
> In der Bildbeschreibung sind die Settings beschrieben. So wie es jetzt gebencht wurde spiele ich es normal gar nicht, weil es zu hohe Settings sind für zuwenig mehr an Grafik.
> Aber für die Vergleichbarkeit reicht es.
> ...



Genau 1 FPS langsamer auf dem 1. Bild maxed out... War das dein OC Run? Wenn er Stable läuft, bist gleich auf, bei den anderen runs bist du etwas langsamer, aber nicht bedeutend. Framtime Verläufe scheinen bei allen drei ähnlich zu sein.

Ich würde sagen gleichstand zwischen allen Karten. 1080ti, 2080, Radeon 7....
Ist ein super Ergbnis für die Radeon, die unterschiede sind nicht wahrnehmbar. 
Schade das AMD/Boardpartner hier das eigene Kaufargument untergraben und die Karten nicht optimierter auf den Markt wirft. Es muss ja nicht das Best case in uv und oc sein, aber es zeigt sich, dass bei allen Usern  die Karten sich deutlich optimieren lassen. Wäre gut fürs Image, den die Stock Balken suggerieren den uninformierten User das es ein Nachteil gibt, der eigentlich nicht da ist  bzw. sein müsste... 
Hätte ich keine 2080 und müsste mich jetzt entscheiden, wäre meine Wahl sehr warscheinlich sogar auf die 7 gefallen...


----------



## gaussmath (9. März 2019)

My Seven is on fire...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fipS09 (9. März 2019)

Sieht garnicht mal so gesund aus.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> My Seven is on fire...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 ?


----------



## Gimmick (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> My Seven is on fire...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Merkwürdige Stelle zum wegschmoren. Was ist denn da auf der anderen Seite?


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Stelle zum wegschmoren. Was ist denn da auf der anderen Seite?



Sieht so aus als  gab es zwischen dem Ring und den Wandlern(sind doch welche?) einen Kontakt, also eine Kurzen... Wie sieht der Kühlkörper aus? Bzw. die Rückseite?


----------



## Gimmick (9. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als  gab es zwischen dem Ring und den Wandlern(sind doch welche?) einen Kontakt, also eine Kurzen... Wie sieht der Kühlkörper aus? Bzw. die Rückseite?



Deine Ellipse liegt imo genau zwischen einer "Power Stage" auf der anderen Seite und der GPU. An der Power Stage sieht man aber nix. 
Aber wird wohl ein Kurzer durch den Kühler gewesen sein =/

Heisses Eisen im Test: AMD Radeon VII – mit viel Anlauf und Wind auf Augenhoehe zur Geforce RTX 2080 – Seite 3 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Ansicht der Rückseite -> rechts oben
Ansicht GPU Seite -> links oben


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Deine Ellipse liegt imo genau zwischen einer "Power Stage" auf der anderen Seite und der GPU. An der Power Stage sieht man aber nix.
> Aber wird wohl ein Kurzer durch den Kühler gewesen sein =/
> 
> Heisses Eisen im Test: AMD Radeon VII – mit viel Anlauf und Wind auf Augenhoehe zur Geforce RTX 2080 – Seite 3 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> ...



Ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, merkt man sicher  Ist nur ne Vermutung, müssen die auf dem Bild so aussehen? Irgendwie sehen die für mich mitgenommen aus...


----------



## BrandWolle (9. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Genau 1 FPS langsamer auf dem 1. Bild maxed out... War das dein OC Run? Wenn er Stable läuft, bist gleich auf, bei den anderen runs bist du etwas langsamer, aber nicht bedeutend. Framtime Verläufe scheinen bei allen drei ähnlich zu sein.
> 
> Ich würde sagen gleichstand zwischen allen Karten. 1080ti, 2080, Radeon 7....
> Ist ein super Ergbnis für die Radeon, die unterschiede sind nicht wahrnehmbar.
> ...



Der beste Run ist natürlich max OC mit effektiv 2075mhz GPU 1225mhz Memory 1136mV GPU Spannung und PT +50% auf Referenzkühler und Flüssigmetall. Mit gaussmod etc geht da mehr.
Die anderen Runs sind mit weniger Taktung als Vergleich zu sehen. Wenn die Fotos öffnest siehst die Bezeichnung mit den Taktraten. Am meisten Booster bringt aber meiner Meinung nach der HBM Speicher.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Der beste Run ist natürlich max OC mit effektiv 2075mhz GPU 1225mhz Memory 1136mV GPU Spannung und PT +50% auf Referenzkühler und Flüssigmetall. Mit gaussmod etc geht da mehr.
> Die anderen Runs sind mit weniger Taktung als Vergleich zu sehen. Wenn die Fotos öffnest siehst die Bezeichnung mit den Taktraten. Am meisten Booster bringt aber meiner Meinung nach der HBM Speicher.



Jop, den selben Effekt hat man auch bei der Turing. Am meisten boosten die FPS mit steigendem V-Ram OC.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So dann mal meine. Knappe Geschichte. Der Bench gefällt mir aber, da kann ich schön die Renderleistung mit und ohne HBCC checken.
> Die 1080ti hat gewonnen mit über 7272Frames.
> RTX 2080 mit 7147 dahinter und dann die Seven mit 7100.
> Interessant auch der Vergleich von Crocs 6700k gegen meinen. Mein Ram mit den scharfen Timings scheint was gebracht zu haben. Auch der HBCC hilft beim CPU Render wieder.



Ihr dürft net nur auf den Score schauen, halt Gameworks. Im Wald ist die R7 net schlecht. 
Würde eher mal im Benchmark im Wald nen Schnappschuss sehen wollen.

Am Besten mal ein Video anschauen, wie der Verlauf ist.

Ist jetzt nicht der Bench. (dieR7@Stock ist auch net so optimal, der Verbrauch ist aber nice)
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> My Seven is on fire...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie/Wobei ist das passiert???


@Wolle: Du hast gewonnen 
47 AVG hatte noch keiner. Würde auch sagen die Karten schenken sich hier nichts. Normalerweise ist die Seven @Stock jedoch ne Ecke langsamer. Sowohl die 1080ti als auch die Seven haben überproportional zugelegt durch OC.

@Duvar: Mein CPU Render ist so hoch wegen dem HBCC Controller. Außerdem habe ich brutale Timings auf dem Ram.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (9. März 2019)

Recht viel bringt oc bei mir eh nicht. Dadurch das meine GTX out of the Box schon gut taktet lohnen sich die 2 FPS zum OC Ergebnis nicht wirklich 
CPU stock 3.8GHz/HT und GPU stock 1974/6000MHz

aber die GTX 1080 Ti ist ja eh für 1440p besser geeignet . CPU 4.4GHz ohne HT und GPU 2100/6300MHz


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Ach kacke das mit der Karte von gauss. Bin mit dem Smartphone unterwegs konnte es net genau sehen, ist wohl über den Jordan gegangen so wie ich das hier lese...

Schön wäre es noch, wenn wir den Verbrauch der Karten in den jeweiligen runs und settings in Erfahrung bringen könnten. Ach und Gurdi mein RAM läuft mit 3533MHz CL 14, also eigentlich deutlich schneller als deiner  Hab aber trotzdem eine schlechtere Latenz dank Ryzen.
@ dahell was haste für ne gtx die ab Werk mit so schnellem Vram Takt daher kommt, das sind ja +500MHz ausgehend von der FE.


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Recht viel bringt oc bei mir eh nicht. Dadurch das meine GTX out of the Box schon gut taktet lohnen sich die 2 FPS zum OC Ergebnis nicht wirklich
> CPU stock 3.8GHz/HT und GPU stock 1974/6000MHz
> 
> aber die GTX 1080 Ti ist ja eh für 1440p besser geeignet . CPU 4.4GHz ohne HT und GPU 2100/6300MHz



Bei mir limitiert die CPU in WQHD partiell. Komme nicht auf 100% GPU Last. Dürfte nen ticken langsamer sein.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ach kacke das mit der Karte von gauss. Bin mit dem Smartphone unterwegs konnte es net genau sehen, ist wohl über den Jordan gegangen so wie ich das hier lese...
> 
> Schön wäre es noch, wenn wir den Verbrauch der Karten in den jeweiligen runs und settings in Erfahrung bringen könnten. Ach und Gurdi mein RAM läuft mit 3533MHz CL 14, also eigentlich deutlich schneller als deiner  Hab aber trotzdem eine schlechtere Latenz dank Ryzen.



Meiner ist auch auf allen 4 Slot angebunden + Ein Paar DualRank. Daher die guten Werte bei nur 2933Mhz. Ein Wunder dass das überhaupt läuft auf nem Z170....
Verbauch dürfte etwa 300Watt sein bei mir im SOTTR Run.


----------



## BrandWolle (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei mir limitiert die CPU in WQHD partiell. Komme nicht auf 100% GPU Last. Dürfte nen ticken langsamer sein.



Und ichach mir Gedanken das mein geköpfter i7 7700k limitiert mit 5ghz xD


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Und ichach mir Gedanken das mein geköpfter i7 7700k limitiert mit 5ghz xD



Auf was kommst du denn in WQHD?


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei mir limitiert die CPU in WQHD partiell. Komme nicht auf 100% GPU Last. Dürfte nen ticken langsamer sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach hast du ein misch masch ram bestehend aus Single Rank und Dual rank? Hab hier noch 32gb dr ram liegen der mit 3066MHz läuft aber c16, müsste dann meinen schnellen RAM dementsprechend runter Schrauben, denke aber net das das was bringt, sondern sich eher negativ auswirkt.

Hab das Bild von gauss mal ordentlich vergrößert, sieht übel aus, mein Beileid. 
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass die net mehr läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

Ja Hyper X Fury mit GSkill TridenZ gemischt. Wenn du 4 Single Sided einsetzt hast du ja auch mehr Durchsatz. Würd ich einfach mal probieren an deiner Stelle.
Die TridenZ Only sind Stock nicht schneller.Vor allem Ryzen profitiert von DualRanked und Timings.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. März 2019)

Ich melde mich auch mal im Club der Toten Radeon VII an.
Meine hat es vor 1 Stunde gehimmelt, bei Devil May Cry 5  Nach 30 Minuten oder so auf einmal Blackscreen und das war es, Karte wird nicht mehr erkannt und gibt kein Bild mehr von sich (gegengetestet im Rechner meiner Frau). Werde ich wohl am Montag einschicken dürfen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal im Club der Toten Radeon VII an.
> Meine hat es vor 1 Stunde gehimmelt, bei Devil May Cry 5  Nach 30 Minuten oder so auf einmal Blackscreen und das war es, Karte wird nicht mehr erkannt und gibt kein Bild mehr von sich (gegengetestet im Rechner meiner Frau). Werde ich wohl am Montag einschicken dürfen.



Oh, irgendwas zu sehen was passiert ist?


----------



## BrandWolle (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf was kommst du denn in WQHD?



Maxed Out Settings? Muss ich erst testen.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. März 2019)

Uh Uh xD das klingt net gut. Dann hau ich lieber auch erstmal meine max UV settings wieder rein bei DMC, meine ist auch einmal abgestürzt, gestorben ist sie aber zum Glück nicht. Perma bei 110° scheint einigen Karten nicht zu bekommen. Wenn da nen Spike kommt gehts wohl ggf. zu ende.

Tut mir Leid für alle, deren VII gestorben ist  #RIP und vor allem #RIPMoney :/

@Gurdi: Bringt HBCC auf der VII doch noch was? Hab das Ganze net wirklich getestet bzw verfolgt bislang.


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Uh Uh xD das klingt net gut. Dann hau ich lieber auch erstmal meine max UV settings wieder rein bei DMC, meine ist auch einmal abgestürzt, gestorben ist sie aber zum Glück nicht. Perma bei 110° scheint einigen Karten nicht zu bekommen. Wenn da nen Spike kommt gehts wohl ggf. zu ende.
> 
> Tut mir Leid für alle, deren VII gestorben ist  #RIP und vor allem #RIPMoney :/



Bin noch am Downloaden, schau mir das aber mal an.


----------



## DaHell63 (9. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> @ dahell was haste für ne gtx die ab Werk mit so schnellem Vram Takt daher kommt, das sind ja +500MHz ausgehend von der FE.



Eine EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Elite


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Ach du heilige Scheizze! Der Tag hat nicht gut angefangen. 
@Ralle: war sie gerade OCed? 
@gauss: einfach so oder hast du wieder was umgebaut? 

Ralle kann wenigstens noch einschicken, Gauss leider nicht mehr. Ich befürchte, ich bin auch bald bei euch, meine SpaWas surren jetzt auch einfach so.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. März 2019)

Meine hatte bei Devil May Cry 5 kaum vernünftig Auslastung (trotz 144 FPS gerade mal 240 mit Spitzen auf 260W fürs ganze System).
Übertaktet war die Karte nicht wirklich. 1850 GPU Takt / HBM Stock und Volt war bei 0,950, es hat auch nichts gefiept oder so. Die Karte lief ganz normal und dann Blackscreen und Tschüß.

@Gurdi

Nö, auf der Rückseite ist nichts zu erkennen.
Den Kühler nehme ich jetzt nicht ab (ist noch das Original Siegel drauf) und ich will nicht dass sich der Hersteller da irgendwie rauswinden kann. Ich versteh es auch nicht, wenn ich die Karte bis zum geht nicht mehr gequählt hätte, würde ich es ja verstehen aber ich wollte extra warten bis der Morpheus II Vega verfügbar ist und dann umbauen oder eventuell auf Wasser gehen.
Schick ich sie halt am Montag ein, bei Alternate ist es eh das 1. mal dass ich da was reklamieren muss, mal schauen wie der Support bei denen so ist.


----------



## gaussmath (9. März 2019)

Ja, ich habe die Karte weiter optimieren wollen. Dadurch, dass ich das originale Bracket aufgebohrt hatte, sind scharfe Stellen entstanden, die wiederum die Beschichting der Platine beim Verschrauben abgerieben haben. Das hat einen heftigen Kurzschluss verursacht, so dass die Karte erst Funken sprühte und auch leicht brannte. 

Hab richtig gute Stimmung gerade...


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

> @Gurdi: Bringt HBCC auf der VII doch noch was? Hab das Ganze net wirklich getestet bzw verfolgt bislang.


Schaue ich mir aktuell näher an. Primär beschleunigt das meine CPU Leistung aktuell die doch ziemlich ans Limit kommt mit der VII. Das bessere Paging erhöht die CPU Renderleistung.
Wie sich das auf die Frametimes auswirkt teste ich noch.



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Eine EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Elite


Flaggschiff  Die Karte hat auch Sensoren ohne Ende wie sich das gehört für HighEnd.



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ach du heilige Scheizze! Der Tag hat nicht gut angefangen.
> @Ralle: war sie gerade OCed?
> @gauss: einfach so oder hast du wieder was umgebaut?
> 
> Ralle kann wenigstens noch einschicken, Gauss leider nicht mehr. Ich befürchte, ich bin auch bald bei euch, meine SpaWas surren jetzt auch einfach so.



Nu mach keine Dinger.Was heißt die Surren einfach so?



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe die Karte weiter optimieren wollen. Dadurch, dass ich das originale Bracket aufgebohrt hatte, sind scharfe Stellen entstanden, die wiederum die Beschichting der Platine beim Verschrauben abgerieben haben. Das hat einen heftigen Kurzschluss verursacht, so dass die Karte erst Funken sprühte und auch leicht brannte.
> 
> Hab richtig gute Stimmung gerade...



Autsch...Mein Beileid. Ich will heute wieder umbauen, du machst einem ja direkt Lust drauf...


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Dann lass Es lieber langsam angehen und sattel mal in 3Wo. auf h2o(Byski) um.
Radeon VII
Dazu evtl. noch die Carbonaut-Pads.
Waermeleitmittel - digitec


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

Bin kein Freund von Wasser. Ich hab jetzt alle Teile hier um den Morpheus korrekt zu montieren. Wenn ich alles als tragbar einstufe mache ich eine Umbauanleitung.
Den neuralgischen Punkt bei Gauss schaue ich mir auch nochmal näher an.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Scharfe Kanten nach dem Bohren sind halt ungünstig. Die Plaste U-Scheiben sind sicher auch net verkehrt.


----------



## gaussmath (9. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Scharfe Kanten nach dem Bohren sind halt ungünstig. Die Plaste U-Scheiben sind sicher auch net verkehrt.



Ja, immer Plastikscheiben drunter, wenn man was modifiziert. Die Beschichtung ist verdammt empfindlich.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Recht viel bringt oc bei mir eh nicht. Dadurch das meine GTX out of the Box schon gut taktet lohnen sich die 2 FPS zum OC Ergebnis nicht wirklich
> CPU stock 3.8GHz/HT und GPU stock 1974/6000MHz
> 
> aber die GTX 1080 Ti ist ja eh für 1440p besser geeignet . CPU 4.4GHz ohne HT und GPU 2100/6300MHz



Ich glaub ich bin CPU limitiert. Über die 88 FPS geht gar nix mehr...

Was bedeutet GPU gebunden? ist bei mir nur 92%


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin CPU limitiert. Über die 88 FPS geht gar nix mehr...
> 
> Was bedeutet GPU gebunden? ist bei mir nur 92%



Auslastung GPU. Entweder DrawCall Limit(unwahrscheinlich mit DX12) oder CPU/Speicher Limit. Ich check mal grad die CPU Tests von PCGH.
Update:
Schau mal hier. Liegt wohl an den min Fps die dann einfach teilweise begrenzen bereits. Du siehst auch an den Graphen in deinem Benchwo der Overhead limitiert.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Shado...Shadow-of-the-Tomb-Raider-Benchmarks-1264575/



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, immer Plastikscheiben drunter, wenn man was modifiziert. Die Beschichtung ist verdammt empfindlich.


Da hab ich eben auch dran gedacht, Anschlagpuffer hätten deine Karte gerettet. Echt ärgerlich, ich fühle mit dir Kollege


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Wollen Wir net mal ein Crowdfunding für gaussmath starten ?


----------



## gaussmath (9. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wollen Wir net mal ein Crowdfunding für gaussmath starten ?



Danke, das braucht ihr nicht.

Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich. Nachdem die Karte gestern brannte, dachte ich kurz: schmeiß das Ding einfach aus dem Fenster. Hab die jetzt noch mal ganz in Ruhe gesäubert und an allen wichtigen Stellen versiegelt und mit Kunststoffringen versehen. Leute unglaublich, das Ding läuft! Das stört eine Vega doch nicht, wenn die mal ein bisschen brennt.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. März 2019)

Hammer[emoji39]. Glückwunsch..... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Danke, das braucht ihr nicht.
> 
> Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich. Nachdem die Karte gestern brannte, dachte ich kurz: schmeiß das Ding einfach aus dem Fenster. Hab die jetzt noch mal ganz in Ruhe gesäubert und an allen wichtigen Stellen versiegelt und mit Kunststoffringen versehen. Leute unglaublich, das Ding läuft! Das stört eine Vega doch nicht, wenn die mal ein bisschen brennt.



Würde trotzdem ein Auge drauf haben, nicht das du dir die Bude noch abfackelst wegen dem shice. Am besten den Rechner wenn du off gehst komplett vom Netz nehmen. Schön das die wieder läuft, direkt verkaufen für 650€ (nee Spaß^^)
Da lob ich mir mein Urgestein im Rechner, sehr risky das mit der Seven, ist ja auch net eure Schuld, wenn die ab Werk so einen Mist Kühler da drauf pappen, normal das da viele tunen wollen.
Auf jeden Fall hört sich das jetzt alles was ihr hier schreibt net so pralle an, hoffe eure Karten gehen nun nicht demnächst reihenweise hops, drücke euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen.
Haut mal alle ordentliche UV Settings drauf, max 1700-1800MHz genug, ich persönlich würde die wahrscheinlich sogar auf 1600MHz runtertakten/volten.

@ dahell: Hmm die Elite kommt mit so starkem Werkstakt, net schlecht wusste ich net, wahrlich elitär


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Danke, das braucht ihr nicht.
> 
> Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich. Nachdem die Karte gestern brannte, dachte ich kurz: schmeiß das Ding einfach aus dem Fenster. Hab die jetzt noch mal ganz in Ruhe gesäubert und an allen wichtigen Stellen versiegelt und mit Kunststoffringen versehen. Leute unglaublich, das Ding läuft! Das stört eine Vega doch nicht, wenn die mal ein bisschen brennt.



Das iss nicht dein Ernst oder?
Du bist der Hammer. Wobei, man hat auf dem Bild bereits gesehen das im Grunde keine Leiterbahn oder Bauteile beschädigt sind. Der Lichtbogen hat schlicht die Beschichtung der Platine in Brand gesetzt.

Ich würde sagen du machst jetzt noch einen Bench mit SOTR, dann sehen wir mal wie schnell eine Burning Vega läuft in dem Spiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (9. März 2019)

Also nicht nur tolle Leistung sondern auch noch E30 zertifiziert! So langsam sollte AMD das Gauss mal sponsern für all die Tests


----------



## gaussmath (9. März 2019)

Meine Nerven...


----------



## JSXShadow (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Danke, das braucht ihr nicht.
> 
> Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich. Nachdem die Karte gestern brannte, dachte ich kurz: schmeiß das Ding einfach aus dem Fenster. Hab die jetzt noch mal ganz in Ruhe gesäubert und an allen wichtigen Stellen versiegelt und mit Kunststoffringen versehen. Leute unglaublich, das Ding läuft! Das stört eine Vega doch nicht, wenn die mal ein bisschen brennt.



Auf gut Deutsch: Ich Kack die Wand an!!! Du hast das Teil wieder zum Laufen bekommen? Heilige SCH*****!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dann lass es aber am besten sachte angehen mit der Spannung ab jetzt.

Irgendwelche Leistungseinbußen?

@Gurdi Wenn es die CPU besser auslastet, dann ist das ja für mich ggf. auch relevant. Ich mach heute abend mal nen SOTTR run mit meinen aktuellen Settings mit und ohne 16GB Extra HBCC. Mal gucken.


----------



## Gimmick (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe die Karte weiter optimieren wollen. Dadurch, dass ich das originale Bracket aufgebohrt hatte, sind scharfe Stellen entstanden, die wiederum die Beschichting der Platine beim Verschrauben abgerieben haben. Das hat einen heftigen Kurzschluss verursacht, so dass die Karte erst Funken sprühte und auch leicht brannte.
> 
> Hab richtig gute Stimmung gerade...



 Lehrgeld nennt man sowas. 



gaussmath schrieb:


> Danke, das braucht ihr nicht.
> 
> Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich. Nachdem die Karte gestern brannte, dachte ich kurz: schmeiß das Ding einfach aus dem Fenster. Hab die jetzt noch mal ganz in Ruhe gesäubert und an allen wichtigen Stellen versiegelt und mit Kunststoffringen versehen. Leute unglaublich, das Ding läuft! Das stört eine Vega doch nicht, wenn die mal ein bisschen brennt.





gaussmath schrieb:


> Meine Nerven...



Hauptsache jetzt fackelt nichts anderes ab :X


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nu mach keine Dinger.Was heißt die Surren einfach so?
> 
> Autsch...Mein Beileid. Ich will heute wieder umbauen, du machst einem ja direkt Lust drauf...



Nach genauerer Untersuchung kommt eher aus der Richtung wo Netzteil liegt.  Brauche wohl ein neues, wäre eh am ende des Jahres fällig. 



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe die Karte weiter optimieren wollen. Dadurch, dass ich das originale Bracket aufgebohrt hatte, sind scharfe Stellen entstanden, die wiederum die Beschichting der Platine beim Verschrauben abgerieben haben. Das hat einen heftigen Kurzschluss verursacht, so dass die Karte erst Funken sprühte und auch leicht brannte.
> 
> Hab richtig gute Stimmung gerade...



So ein Schieß... 

EDIT (weiter gelesen) Haha! Isses geil! Die läuft! Man, so ein modernes Stück Hardware und robust wie Pentium 1, ich hatte dem mal durch unwissen im laufenden betrieb den Kühler abgenommen und mit den Fingern überall angefasst 

Habe sofort meins aufgeschraubt und noch mal mit sowas entgrätet (grün umrandet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für mich sah es so aus, als ob die Platte an diesen stellen gar nicht anliegt, schwierige Stelle zum fotografieren. Ich würde eher auf diese Abstandshalter tippen (rot umrandet), die wollten bei mir nicht in den Brackets sitzen, ich habe die immer wieder zusammen mit den Schrauben rausgedreht und auch die Platine gescheuert. 

Habe jetzt wieder die durchgehenden Schrauben, die M2,5 sind endlich angekommen. Noch läuft die Karte


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch: Ich Kack die Wand an!!! Du hast das Teil wieder zum Laufen bekommen? Heilige SCH*****!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dann lass es aber am besten sachte angehen mit der Spannung ab jetzt.
> 
> Irgendwelche Leistungseinbußen?
> 
> @Gurdi Wenn es die CPU besser auslastet, dann ist das ja für mich ggf. auch relevant. Ich mach heute abend mal nen SOTTR run mit meinen aktuellen Settings mit und ohne 16GB Extra HBCC. Mal gucken.



Am besten verwendest du eine Einstellung im vorderen Drittel, wie bei der V10 Ich hab 26250 eingestellt mit 24GB Ram. Das lief bisher bei mir am besten.


Gauss hat sich eindeutig den Hero of the Day verdient


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Das hat  er in der Tat und etwas Grillaroma macht seine Karte zu einem Unikat. Auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Würde eher mal im Benchmark im Wald nen Schnappschuss sehen wollen.


Welchen Wald meist du jetzt? Ich habe nur Demo gerade



RX480 schrieb:


> Dann lass Es lieber langsam angehen und sattel mal in 3Wo. auf h2o(Byski) um.
> Radeon VII
> Dazu evtl. noch die Carbonaut-Pads.
> Waermeleitmittel - digitec


Und der Cacheking hat die immer noch nicht lieferbar  

Meine Junction ist mit den durchgehenden Schrauben wieder ein paar grad gestiegen, bzw. der Unterschied zw. Temp und Junction ist größer geworden, Tamp ein paar grad runter, Junction ein paar grad höher. Ungleichmäßige Montage ist nicht willkommen.


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Die Carbonaut pads sollen ja nicht so gut sein wie hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste (laut der8auer). Der Vorteil ist nur, dass die Teile nicht austrocknen etc und man die jahrelang drauf lassen kann und die immer die selbe Performance abliefern.
In dem Gamer Nexus Video erzählt er ja etwas darüber mit Steve.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Echt? Ich habe nur mit einem Auge zugehört, was die da reden, mich hatte nur Konsistenz und Flexibilität interessiert, ob das genauso hart, trocken und brüchig ist wie Graphitpad. Schade, dann bleibt es bei der Paste, vor dem Flüssigmetall habe ich schiss, so wie ich mich kenne wird es irgendwo lande wo es nicht soll.


----------



## drstoecker (9. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Danke, das braucht ihr nicht.
> 
> Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich. Nachdem die Karte gestern brannte, dachte ich kurz: schmeiß das Ding einfach aus dem Fenster. Hab die jetzt noch mal ganz in Ruhe gesäubert und an allen wichtigen Stellen versiegelt und mit Kunststoffringen versehen. Leute unglaublich, das Ding läuft! Das stört eine Vega doch nicht, wenn die mal ein bisschen brennt.



Alter du bist krass!
vllt sollte amd ne Limited Edition samt Feuerlöscher anbieten, @rally fänd‘s bestimmt auch ganz geil.
am besten noch mit nem blanken pcb ohne Beschichtung!


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Echt? Ich habe nur mit einem Auge zugehört, was die da reden, mich hatte nur Konsistenz und Flexibilität interessiert, ob das genauso hart, trocken und brüchig ist wie Graphitpad. Schade, dann bleibt es bei der Paste, vor dem Flüssigmetall habe ich schiss, so wie ich mich kenne wird es irgendwo lande wo es nicht soll.



Der Hauptvorteil ist wie gesagt, dass die selbst nach 10 Jahren so bleiben wie neu draufgelegt, ist also eher was für Laptops, weil die macht man ja net alle Tage auf um die Paste zu wechseln.
Roman meinte die sind vom Niveau her wie mittelmäßige Wärmeleitpaste, ausserdem musst du ja kein Flüssigmetall drauf machen, der Igor hat das ja getestet, so viel bringt das auch net.
Das grosse Waermeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017) – Seite 11 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Kryonaut kaufen und fertig.

Ihr könnt Igor ja mal fragen, ob er das neue Pad testen kann und dort in die Liste einfügen kann, ich schätze die wird so bei ca 70°C delta T rum landen.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Carbonaut pads sollen ja nicht so gut sein wie hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste (laut der8auer). Der Vorteil ist nur, dass die Teile nicht austrocknen etc und man die jahrelang drauf lassen kann und die immer die selbe Performance abliefern.
> In dem Gamer Nexus Video erzählt er ja etwas darüber mit Steve.



Schau halt mal bei Gelegenheit in den Turingthread. Das Altern der WLP bei IIcarus ist auch net gerade praktisch. (öfters zu Erneuern)
Dann lieber 3°C mehr am Anfang und dafür konstant.

Der 2. Vorteil ist bei unebenen Packages, wenn man net so die Erfahrung mit dem Anziehen hat.

@Crocodile
Evtl. ist sogar ein NT mit Singlerail besser geeignet.(Hier in dem Fall mit Umschalter Multi auf Single)
750 Watt Corsair V750M Vengeance S-Modular 80+Silver - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de



btw.
Im Luxx hat es sich bewährt den 19.2.3 per DDU rauszuschmeissen und den 19.3.1 als Clean Install draufzuspielen.
Dadurch sind Einige mit der Spannung runtergekommen. Kann aber an der vorherigen Graka gelegen haben!


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Also ich hab nach über 1 Jahr mal die WLP auf meiner GPU gewechselt (Kryonaut) und das hat Null gebracht, sah alles noch fresh und Tip Top aus unter dem Kühler.
Die Frage ist, sind es denn nur 3°C Differenz? Hab mal Igor gefragt drüben in seinem Forum ob er sich das mal anschauen kann und auch mal die 1080Ti und 2080 + Seven extrem UV kann und gegenüberstellen kann.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Bei Deinem starkem UVen hat die WLP auch net viel zu tun.
Ab 0,9V läuft sogar meine definiv kaputte WLP mit Vega sehr gut.
(durch die vielen Sensoren merkt man es bei Vega und Radeon evtl. auch eher)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Wenn das rauskommt werd ich mir wieder eins bestellen, vermutlich wieder für den Eimer


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei Deinem starkem UVen hat die WLP auch net viel zu tun.



Dieses stärkere UV habe ich ja nicht lange aktiv, zuletzt lief es mit 0.85V^^


----------



## Eyren (9. März 2019)

Hmmm 0.85V...nicht das wir doch lieber dir den Feuerlöscher schenken bei den harten Spannungen


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hmmm 0.85V...nicht das wir doch lieber dir den Feuerlöscher schenken bei den harten Spannungen



Haha, hey das sind deutlich mehr als 0,762V^^


----------



## Eyren (9. März 2019)

Nya deswegen halt, denke ohne extrem starke WaKü und edelstes bearbeiten der GPU mit LM und zusätzlichem Ventilator direkt auf die Spannungswandler wird das auch sonst nicht gescheit laufen.... und ja es ist wiedermal der Neid der aus mir spricht.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Wow 850mV!
Die R7-OCer sind ja eher in Richtung 1050..1150 unterwegs. das sind schon mal 200..300mV mehr.
Und 8auer mit 1250 ist gar 400mV mehr. 

50% mehr Spannung ist = wieviel mehr Belastung für die WLP ?

Denke mal bis 1050mV machen die Carbonaut-Pads vollkommen ausreichend Ihre Sache gut. 
Und verzeihen auch kleine Fehler beim Anziehen.
Das Hauptproblem bei M2 war bisher immer ein Kippeln auf dem Package, Was net Jeder sauber hinkriegt.
Deswegen hat ja gaussmath auch so oft dran rum geschraubt.


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

IIcarus hat doch eine 2080, da liegt doch auch keine so hohe Spannung an (+ mit starker Wasserkühlung), bei meiner Karte liegt ab Werk auch 1.063V an (droppt dann natürlich etwas mit steigender Temp/sinkendem Takt)
Wie gesagt, solange es keine Tests dazu gibt von Igor, wo man sehen kann, wo das Pad sich einreiht, würde ich vom Kauf abraten. Wie das beim Spezialfall Seven jetzt aussieht kann ich auch nicht sagen, müssten wir uns Tests anschauen.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Also gerade Igor kann sich bestimmt mit Carbonaut anfreunden, hatte letztens was Ähnliches am Wickel:
YouTube


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich hab nach über 1 Jahr mal die WLP auf meiner GPU gewechselt (Kryonaut) und das hat Null gebracht, sah alles noch fresh und Tip Top aus unter dem Kühler.
> Die Frage ist, sind es denn nur 3°C Differenz? Hab mal Igor gefragt drüben in seinem Forum ob er sich das mal anschauen kann und auch mal die 1080Ti und 2080 + Seven extrem UV kann und gegenüberstellen kann.



Ich bin gerade am rum probieren hinsichtlich uv mit meiner 2080. Muss sagen, die zickt ganz schön wenn man ihr die Spannung nimmt. Vllt. mach ich auch was falsch....


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2019)

Haust du auch den Takt ordentlich runter?
Setz halt mal auf kp 1650MHz und fang an bei zB 0.75V


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

So melde mich zurück....meine Karte ist auch hin 

Nein nur Spaß, System online nach Umbau, erster Test sieht gut aus. Hat schweine lang gedauert, bin auch immer noch nicht fertig eigentlich aber das ist schon ein feiner Umbau geworden. Berichte folgen in der Nacht


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also gerade Igor kann sich bestimmt mit Carbonaut anfreunden, hatte letztens was Ähnliches am Wickel:
> YouTube



Hab schon gesehen, das was er da hat ist industrielles Polymer(?), das schmilzt und verklebt quasi, wie das was auf dem Original-Kühler der VII. 

Wenn das haftet und sich etwas zusammenquetschen lässt kann es evtl was werden, flexibel ist es ja. Aber wenn das genauso ist wie Graphitpad, dann kann man das zumindest für die GraKa vergessen, man schafft nicht die Kühler-Montage so, dass das Ding dran bleibt


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So melde mich zurück....meine Karte ist auch hin
> 
> Nein nur Spaß, System online nach Umbau, erster Test sieht gut aus. Hat schweine lang gedauert, bin auch immer noch nicht fertig eigentlich aber das ist schon ein feiner Umbau geworden. Berichte folgen in der Nacht



ICH BRING DICH GLEICH UM!  Ich habe fast Herzanfall nach dem ersten Satz bekommen!


----------



## ryev (9. März 2019)

kann mir einer bitte mal fix erklären, wie das mit dem undervolten funktioniert? anscheinend bin ich zu doof dafür 

mit ddu alte treiber gekillt, 980 ti ausgebaut, radeon 7 rein, 19.3.1 installiert, wattman gestartet, stock 1804 mhz /1084mv auf 980mv gesenkt, auf übernehmen geklickt -> trotzdem 2900 rpm unter last (in timespy, aber auch z.B. divinity sin 2). 
wat mach ich falsch? kühlung geht ansonsten klar! hab ein haf xb evo mit 2x 140mm noctuas in der front und 1x 120mm hinten. aber selbst wenn ich den plexiglasdeckel von der bierkiste einfach weglasse, kreischt die karte wie sonst was!
bios hab ich jetzt noch nicht angefasst, weil ich die karte bei dem pegel schlicht nicht behalten will.


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> ICH BRING DICH GLEICH UM!  Ich habe fast Herzanfall nach dem ersten Satz bekommen!



Ich hab Frankensteins Monster erschaffen 
Hab en paar gute Tips für dich parat


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

Bin ganz Ohr! Was ich schon für Montagemateriall gekauft habe, das könnte für 1/3 noch einer VII reichen.


----------



## Eyren (9. März 2019)

ryev... Lüfterdrehzahl limitieren auf... k.a 30-35% und ruhe ist. Dann startest du einen Benchmark deiner Wahl oder aber ein Spiel und schaust auf deine Junction Temperature bzw. auf die stabilität. (Absturz, schwarze Balken, Fraktale) Befindet sich die Temp. im Bereich 85-90 °C und es treten keinerlei Bildfehler oder sonstige instabilitäten auf. Gratulation der erste Schritt im UV ist getan.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

gaussmath hatte das eklig dünne Graphitpad mit 4 kleinsten Tröpfchen WLP an den Ecken fixiert, damits net verrutscht.
Wie dick war Das eigentlich ? Das Carbonaut ist 0,2mm.

Das IC- Graphitpad ist evtl. zu dünn mit 0,0125mm. (1/16 i.Vgl. mit Carbonaut)
Graphite Thermal Pads: IC'''s product is a ripoff. : buildapc

Da müsste mal Einer die Unebenheit vom Package genau vermessen.


----------



## ryev (9. März 2019)

thx  also quasi die lüfterkurve ganz rechts so einstellen, dass sie bei 90° und 35% steht?

(ist halt super weird, dass man beispielsweise auf youtube sieht "yo, drück auf auto-undervolt und du hast ruhe!" )


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> gaussmath hatte das eklig dünne Graphitpad mit 4 kleinsten Tröpfchen WLP an den Ecken fixiert, damits net verrutscht.
> Wie dick war Das eigentlich ? Das Carbonaut ist 0,2mm.



Das hab ich auch, dann ist es doch abgefallen, dann verrutscht, die Tröpfchen sind immer größer geworden, dann wurde es richtig verschmiert, dann kam noch ein Klecks in der mitte bis irgendwann alles durch war. Keine Ahnung, auch irgendwas in dem Bereich, sehr dünn


----------



## Eyren (9. März 2019)

Ob 35% oder 90% ist dir selber überlassen inwieweit du das Geräusch der Lüfter als angenehm empfindest.

Interessant ist eher der Faktor Frequenz->Spannung->Temperatur->Stabilität.  Du solltest dir erstmal einen Takt nehmen den du erreichen möchtest. Also z.b. die Stockfrequenz 1800MHz. Dann schaust du mit welcher minimalsten Spannung du diesen Takt bei 100% Lüfter stabil, also im idealfall zu 100% bei Belastung halten kannst. Als nächstes gehst du mit der Lüfterdrehzahl runter und schaust ob der Takt gehalten wird oder durch Temperaturschutzschaltungen der GraKa gedrosselt wird.

Wird der Takt gedrosselt weil z.b. die 10% Lüfterdrehzahl die dir gefallen zu hohe Temperaturen erzeugen, bleibt dir die möglichkeit z.b. auf 1700MHz runter zutakten und die Spannung dem entsprechend zu senken.

Also zumindest gehe ich ungefähr als ersten Schritt so vor. Wenn jemand anregungen hat immer her damit.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. März 2019)

So hab mal HBCC in SOTTR getestet. Interessanter Weiße. Ich hab mit HBCC genau 1 FPS weniger als vorher. HBCC auf 32GB konfiguriert, also Maximum. Hab auch mehrere Runs gemacht und auch mal nur mit 24GB, Ergebnis bleibt gleich. Denke mein i9-9900k ist nie Bottleneck, auch bei der VII nicht.

Benutze nun auch hauptsächlich mein UV Setting, 1801@940mV und 1250MHz auf dem HBM..trotzdessen geht in DMC5 die Junction auf BIS ZU 100°!!!! Hoch. Lüfter drehen bis max 75% in dem Setting. Trotzdem. Das ist heftig. So hart hat noch kein Game ausgelastet. Gut, mit 155hz und quasi 155FPS cap...da ist die Karte immer gut am schuften, ohne Pause. Mal ehrlich, 100 FPS in WQHD ist aber geiler als 60FPS in UHD! SO!


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Ist in dem Game viel Licht und Schatten ? Macht ja keinen Sinn die ROP´s zu quälen.
Wäre ungefähr so wie sup4k als Dauerlast.


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

Verdammte Junction immer bei Vega. Muss nochmal aufmachen, aber die VRM´s sehen Traumhaft aus jetzt.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Da solltest Du vllt. doch mal über platzsparende h2o - Sets nachdenken.
Als IN an der Front:
Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme Liquid CPU Cooler 280 - Black Edition | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
und zw. GPU und CPU als OUT hinten, ggf. mit P+P:
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper X-Flow 120mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
EK Water Blocks EK-Vardar EVO 120ER RGB PWM Lüfter - 500-2200 rpm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
nach dem Motto " Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte"


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

Ja, die Junction kann einen schon wahnsinnig machen. Kaum liegt der Kühler nicht so, wie das Package es gerne hätte, schon schießt die auf 40-50K über Temp


----------



## Auriale (10. März 2019)

ja die junction ist schon ne miese sache. trotz ghetto mod und uv (oc auf 1900/1200) geht diese bei mir auf 105 grad beim längeren spielen hoch (tomb raider der erste^^') war auch der erste titel wo dann die 1040mv nicht ausreichten. musste hier auf 1050 erhöhen :/


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

@Crocodile
Bei der Trial von SoTR ist die 2.Szene im Wald: keine Ahnung Was an der Stelle bei mir limitiert (kein Vgl. mit RoTR, das läuft wie Henne)
(mGPU hat bei mir einige Probs mit dem Menü, stürzt gerne mal ab)

edit: W10 hat einen an der Waffel! Habe den Fehler gefunden.
Die Speicherverwaltung braucht mit DX12 unbedingt ne Auslagerungsdatei! (obwohl nur 10 von 32Gb belegt sind !?)
AUTOMATISCH DURCH SYSTEM scheint am Besten zu funzen.
Damit ist die Auslastung ein mue besser. (Mit Cf kann ich leider kein HBCC nutzen)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

@RX480: Ja, es ist ein Krampf, früher gab es sogar Spiele, die ohne Auslagerungsdatei nicht mal starten wollten. Und die musste auch mindestens genauso groß sein wie der RAM. Ich habe es aufgegeben dem Windows oder den Spielen zu beweisen, dass die bei dem RAM kein Swap brauchen.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Ich finds halt extrem blöd über Microruckler@Cf zu streiten und habe ne langsame Auslagerungsdatei anmachen müssen.
Werde wohl Morgen mal ne kleine Ramdisk dafür testen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Das mit der Auslagerungsdatei ist echt so ne Sache.Verstehen tu ich das auch oft nicht. Ram hab ich mittlerweile genug. Ist wie beim Vram, wenn man genug hat hätte man es auch gerne genutzt.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Also der Test mit Ramdisk war erfolgreich!
Es reicht zumindestens in SoTR die Freeware von AMD. (sofern man genügend Ram hat)
Größe 4000MB einstellen.
AMD Radeon(TM) RAMDisk


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also der Test mit Ramdisk war erfolgreich!
> Es reicht zumindestens in SoTR die Freeware von AMD. (sofern man genügend Ram hat)
> Größe 4000MB einstellen.
> AMD Radeon(TM) RAMDisk



Was heißt genau Erfolgreich? Was hast du gemacht?

Bin jetzt endlich fertig mit dem Umbau, hat sich gezogen wie bescheuert.
Darf ich vorstellen, "Frankensteins Monster"
2Ghz, Open Draw, 1220 HBM bei Traumtemps auf allen Wandlern, 80-90er Junction Max! und 55Grad GPU, HBM 62. 
Das ganze Closed Case in jeweils 30min Dauerlast FS1 und 25min FS2 Extrem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was heißt genau Erfolgreich? Was hast du gemacht?



Ich hab die Auslagerungsdatei auf der Spiele-SSD D: deaktiviert und auf der Ramdisk mit 4000MB festgelegt.
Automatisch ging net, weil W10 da 4984MB braucht.
Dem Programm Ramdisk habe ich erlaubt auf der Spiele-SSD ein Image abzulegen und beim Start zu laden.
W10 selbst liegt bei mir auf ner anderen SSD C: .

Die Fps in SoTR haben sich dadurch erstmal net verschlechtert ggü. der automatischen Größe auf SSD.(Was ich vorher hatte)


----------



## Edelhamster (10. März 2019)

Also ich nehm meine Karte erst auseinander wenn das Wakü-Konzept finalisiert ist, aber vorab eine Frage, ist es echt so ein Thema mit der Junction-Temp, oder verhält es sich am Ende doch nur so "schwierig" wie mit der Hot-SPot-Temp von Vega 10?
Sind das überhaupt zwei verschiedene Werte? Also Hot-Spot bei Vega 10 und Junction bei Vega 20? Dass Vega 20 mehr Sensoren im Package beherbergt weiß ich.

@Gurdi: Bombe Kollege, schnieker Umbau zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, wo fast noch nix kompatibles offiziell released ist


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Das schau ich mir mal näher an.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Ne Alternative ist imdisk, da geht for free eine mue mehr. Würde u.U. für die 4984 im W10-Automatikmodus reichen. 
Habe ich aber schon lange net mehr probiert.
ImDisk Toolkit - Download - CHIP

Die Spawas bei Dir sehen supi aus und auch der "pinkTussi"-Kühler Hinten auf dem Kreuz.


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also ich nehm meine Karte erst auseinander wenn das Wakü-Konzept finalisiert ist, aber vorab eine Frage, ist es echt so ein Thema mit der Junction-Temp, oder verhält es sich am Ende doch nur so "schwierig" wie mit der Hot-SPot-Temp von Vega 10?
> Sind das überhaupt zwei verschiedene Werte? Also Hot-Spot bei Vega 10 und Junction bei Vega 20? Dass Vega 20 mehr Sensoren im Package beherbergt weiß ich.
> 
> @Gurdi: Bombe Kollege, schnieker Umbau zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, wo fast noch nix kompatibles offiziell released ist



Ich sag dir das war echt nicht einfach. Ich fasse mal morgen ein wenig zusammen, hab für heute die Schnauze voll. Bis zum Schluss hat mich das Teil geärgert....

Junction ist wie HotSpot, nur noch schwerer zu greifen auf dem Teil. Ein Fehler bei der Montage oder einer Komponenete und die Werte sind versaut.
Ich vage mal zu behaupten das meine Karte die kühlste ist die es aktuell gibt, das sind wirklich absolute Traumwerte für das was ich da durchzwiebel.

Morpheus ist auch aktuell so ne Sache, ich würde eher empfehlen zu warten auf Block oder die VII Variante vom M2.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haust du auch den Takt ordentlich runter?
> Setz halt mal auf kp 1650MHz und fang an bei zB 0.75V



Muss ich mal probieren...


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

@Gurdi
Vllt. mal noch ein Hinweis zur Auslagerungsdatei:
Ich hatte in SoTR keine 4k-Auflösung und die Texturen nur auf normal!

Das kann also auch passieren das 4000MB net reichen und es bei Game XYZ ruckelig wird.
Evtl. könnte man die Ramdisk Y: nennen und zusätzlich einen Teil von ner SSD abzwacken als Partition Z: und Diese auch noch als Auslagerungsdatei nehmen.
Wenn W10 helle ist, würde Es ja zuerst mal Y: nutzen und erst bei Überlauf Z: .

btw.
Wer natürlich 64Gb hat sollte IMDisk probieren oder die größere Version von AMD-Ramdisk.(die gibt es kostenlos mit AMD-Ram-Kits)


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Hast du nicht gesagt, dass man die WLP hauchdünn auftragen soll?


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Hast du nicht gesagt, dass man die WLP hauchdünn auftragen soll?



Ja das hat auch nicht getaugt nach dem Screen.


----------



## ryev (10. März 2019)

hmm .. ich hab im 2d modus auf dem desktop im idle immer wieder grafikfehler. manchmal ist es nur ein dünner streifen der kurz hell aufleuchtet und dann wieder verschwindet und manchmal flimmert der gesamte bildschirm kurz hellgrau - ich will nicht sagen, dass es schachbrettmusterartig aussieht, aber ganz aussschließen kann ich es nicht. sowas hatte ich letztes mal bei meiner 8800 gt und da war der vram hin!
hab schon anderen dp-port versucht und die graka neu eingesetzt, hilft nix. das dp-kabel ist in ordnung! (an der 980 ti funzt es ohne probleme)


----------



## ATIR290 (10. März 2019)

Endlich Karten bei uns
Fast aussschließlich Asus Radeon VII

Radeon Vii al miglior prezzo | Trovaprezzi.it > Schede Grafiche

Wäre die eine nicht abgeraucht wäre die Entscheidung leichter.
Zudem bei mir wird wohl HITZESTAU entstehen mit nur 1x120mm Hecklüfter.


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2019)

Hast du die Karte denn nun mit  UV am laufen? VRam übertaktet? Ich mein Bildfehler wie du sie beschreibst  treten  normal bei zu wenig Spannung auf. Allerdings kenne ich das bisher nur unter Last.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. März 2019)

Naja, vergesst nicht, man konfiguriert immer die Spannungskurve, ggf. ist im unteren Bereich zu wenig Spannung. Einfach den Verlauf der Kurve etwas erhöhen und testen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, vergesst nicht, man konfiguriert immer die Spannungskurve, ggf. ist im unteren Bereich zu wenig Spannung. Einfach den Verlauf der Kurve etwas erhöhen und testen.



Das wird es sein.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Spielt Ihr eigentlich DMC ohne Kopierschutz ?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Devil...ne-Denuvo-per-Trick-auch-abschaltbar-1277115/

bzw. 
funzt der lnk noch?

Oft gehen alte links noch ewig, hatte so auch SS HD - Demo runtergezogen.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (10. März 2019)

Also bei mir funzt HDR irgendwie nicht richtig mit dem Smart TV. Also wenn ich in Windows 10 umschalte springt er entweder gleich zurück, mal gibt es nen crash und manchmal wenn ich im Treiber umschalte geht es ohne Probleme...
Vorher null Probleme mit 980gtx und Win 10 oder Forza 4 und so.
Sonst noch wer? 
Kann man was machen außer auf Treiber warten?


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Nette Sache, ohne Denuvo ist doch gleich besser.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. März 2019)

Ich habe kurz wieder ein Bild von der Karte bekommen.
Scheinbar ist da irgendeine Leitung nicht OK, denn wenn ich die Karte nach oben drücke, dann kommt das Bild wieder (obwohl die Karte nicht wirklich durchhängt).
Denke da hat es eine Pipeline erwischt. Weiß ich wenigstens was los ist.


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich habe kurz wieder ein Bild von der Karte bekommen.
> Scheinbar ist da irgendeine Leitung nicht OK, denn wenn ich die Karte nach oben drücke, dann kommt das Bild wieder (obwohl die Karte nicht wirklich durchhängt).
> Denke da hat es eine Pipeline erwischt. Weiß ich wenigstens was los ist.



Interessant. Die Vegas haben irgendwie Selbstheilungskräfte habe ich den Eindruck.



NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Also bei mir funzt HDR irgendwie nicht richtig mit dem Smart TV. Also wenn ich in Windows 10 umschalte springt er entweder gleich zurück, mal gibt es nen crash und manchmal wenn ich im Treiber umschalte geht es ohne Probleme...
> Vorher null Probleme mit 980gtx und Win 10 oder Forza 4 und so.
> Sonst noch wer?
> Kann man was machen außer auf Treiber warten?



Deaktiviere mal HDCP, achte auf die Bandbreite des Kabels, außerm werden bei TV´s gerne falsche Bildwiederholraten eingestellt, überprüf das mal.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Wo macht man Das, kommt Es nur mit HDMi unter Anzeige ?


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (10. März 2019)

Äh ok, ich habe jetzt mein altes "billig" HDMI Kabel aus dem Schlafzimmer genommen, Bild ist sofort umgesprungen 
Habe mich zwar jetzt noch nicht erneut an den Windows Schalter getraut, aber das andere Kabel hat wohl ne Macke. Dankeschön für den Tip

Stimmt RX480,
Hdcp deaktivieren googeln klappt nicht so leicht, kommt ständig was mit dhcp


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Unter Anzeige/Technische Daten/Überschreiben
Es heißt natürlich DHCP


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (10. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Unter Anzeige/Technische Daten/Überschreiben
> Es heißt natürlich DHCP



Ne im Treiber steht hdcp, jetzt haben wir dich durcheinander gebracht glaub ich.

Habe jetzt festgestellt, dass ich bei Forza 4 wieder einen Absturz hatte. Hab jetzt aber gemerkt, dass in den Windows Einstellungen mein TV auf 59Hz eingestellt war, ob ich dass selbst mal irgendwann war oder weshalb wissen aber nur die Götter. Jdfls. auf 60 Hz ist das switchen nun wirklich kein Problem mehr 

Ok das alte Kabel dann doch nochmal testen


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Aaaa! Wahnsinn! Ich hätte mir nicht mal im schlimmsten Traum vorstellen können das es SO ein Monster wird. Der Herr Frankenstein wäre sehr stolz auf dich! 

@RX480: das mit dem Ramdisk ist ne interessante Sache, ist für dein CF auch die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD zu langsam?



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich habe kurz wieder ein Bild von der Karte bekommen.
> Scheinbar ist da irgendeine Leitung nicht OK, denn wenn ich die Karte nach oben drücke, dann kommt das Bild wieder (obwohl die Karte nicht wirklich durchhängt).
> Denke da hat es eine Pipeline erwischt. Weiß ich wenigstens was los ist.


Die Karte hat Leider auch die Ausgänge äußerst ungünstig, bei meinem Gehäuse sind die fast mit dem Slot-Rand gleich, die DP/HDMI-Kabelummantelung bremst da und der Stecker kommt nicht ganz rein. Ich habe deswegen Wackelkontakt, bei gröberen Berührungen. Werde wohl das Gehäuse ansägen müssen


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Ich schreib dir heute Abend mal ein paar Tips die für dich vielleicht nützlich sind.
Ich hab übrigens noch einen Morpheusblock hier rumfliegen, aber nur den Block ohne großartig Zubehör. Kann jemand damit was anfangen?


----------



## Veterano (10. März 2019)

Ich grüße euch,

hab jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber die ersten und letzten Seiten überflogen.

Ich möchte mir, jetzt da die Verfügbarkeit besser wird, auch eine Radeon VII gönnen, und hab am Anfang des Threads was davon gelesen, das Sapphire wohl die besten Chips bekommt. Ist da was dran? Dachte eigentlich die Boardpartner stecken nur das Referenzdesign in nen eigenen Karton und machen ggf. Aufkleber drauf.
An den 30€ Differenz der Powercolor (739€) zur Sapphire (769€) soll es nicht scheitern, aber wenn es eh nur Glück ist, welche Chipgüte man bekommt, dann spar ich mir die^^

Grüße
Max


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Das hat sich nicht bestätigt, bisher ist die Streuung eigentlich ohne Herstellerpräferenz würde ich sagen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

@Veterano: Nö, ich kann das nicht besteigen, meine erste Karte war von Sapphire, aber die konnte nicht mal ein Stresstest durchlaufen, diese hier ist von XFX, läuft ok.  Es wird wohl "gerecht verteilt" und du kannst jede nehmen.


----------



## Veterano (10. März 2019)

Besten Dank für eure Antworten, dann bestell ich mal


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @RX480: das mit dem Ramdisk ist ne interessante Sache, ist für dein CF auch die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD zu langsam?



Meine Grundidee mit 32Gb Ram war eigentlich "Auslagerungsdatei OFF" (hatte Igor mal ganz früher so empfohlen für Microruckler-Test bei Cf)
Das funzte bisher mit DX11 auch einwandfrei.
DX12 scheint eh ein paar Probleme mit dem Speichermanagement von W10 zu haben. Deswegen ist jetzt SoTR mein 1. Game mit ON.
Natürlich auf dem schnellsten Laufwerk, was Da ist. Daher Ramdisk = Favorit. Die Nutzung ist eher bei 0,0xx%, weil W10 nur unwichtige eigene Prozesse auslagert.
Bei Division 2 hatte Motkachler im Luxx trotz 64GB auch schon Was im Pagefile.
Habe den Sensor jetzt mit in die Monitoringdaten von HWinfo  genommen, mal schauen.

btw.
Kann sein das BF1+Bf5 auch profitieren, habe ich zwar net, aber scheint net so prall zu sein, Was "frostbite" so macht.

edit:
Wie vorhergesagt = Nutzung = 0,0xx%.
Hatte wieder Absturz im Menü, daher für Cf besser AA off.


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

Hier sind die Temps in SotRT mit 1800MHz/985mV, damit hier mal seht, wo der Hase läuft im Vergleich mit Strange Brigade, wo ich *10-15°C mehr* Junction Temp habe. Ich habe übrigens die Karte hier auch mit absurd hohen Settings gequält, um ja im GPU-Limit zu sein. Mein 2400G schafft getunt hier an der Stelle locker 80-90 FPS.

Zur Zeit habe ich leicht schlechtere Temps, da der Kühler ersten nicht so viel Anpressdruck ausüben kann und zweitens verwende ich schlechtere WLP. Mein Kyronaut Vorrat ist aufgebraucht...

Mein Ziel ist es, in Strange Brigade wieder unter die 80°C zu kommen. Ich habe den Kühler nochmals plan geschliffen, so dass 75°C im Mittel drin sein sollten.

*Und dann ist Schicht im Schacht! *


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

@gauss: wenn du den Kühler geschliffen hast sind die Hex-Abstandhalter dann nicht zu lang?


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @gauss: wenn du den Kühler geschliffen hast sind die Hex-Abstandhalter dann nicht zu lang?



Ja, deswegen hat die Halterung nicht so viel Anpressdruck. Die Abstandhalter liegen ja jetzt zusätzlich noch auf Kunststoffringen auf. Wenn die Kyronaut kommt nächste Woche (was ist eigentlich los, kriegt man nirgends mehr), dann müssen die auch dran glauben und werden kürzer geschliffen.

Mir geht's bei der ganzen Geschichte übrigens darum, einen Temperaturpuffer für heiße Sommertage zu haben. In meiner Dachgeschosswohnung hier können locker 35°C und mehr vorherrschen. 20°C Puffer sollte schon sein. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr in meine eigenen vier Wände ziehe, steige ich um auf WaKü. Dann habe ich nämlich deutlich mehr Platz!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

Kannst evtl das hier probieren: 40 stuecke DIY Projekt M2,5x5 + 5mm Hex Messing: Amazon.de: Elektronik Die sind allerdings nicht M2,5 außen + M2 innen, sondern alles M2,5 da braucht man andere Schrauben. Meine kommen morgen, dann probiere ich es auch aus. Aber wenn du die originalen schleifen kannst dann ist es evtl. besser.


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

Ihr sollte für Screenshots das OSD besser skalieren. Das geht im RTSS mit "On-Screen Display zoom".


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Möchte net den halben Moni mit übergroßer Schrift.
Am 32" reicht die Kleine aus.

Transparenz ist allerdings besser.
Die oberen 2 Zeilen lass ich immer frei für Game-Zeugs.


----------



## DARPA (10. März 2019)

Oh man, war 2 Tage nicht online und dann 3 Millionen neue Postings 

Bin durch Höhen und Tiefen gegangen


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

@RX480: Bei mir ist es 1/9 und man erkennt was ohne Brille. 



DARPA schrieb:


> Bin durch Höhen und Tiefen gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch!


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @RX480: Bei mir ist es 1/9 und man erkennt was ohne Brille.



Du musst schon meinen Screenshot auf Vollbild nehmen. (habe auch ne Lesebrille; beim Gamen in 1m Abstand seh ich aber noch gut)
Zu faul zum Klicken, da bleibt mehr Zeit zum Basteln (Abfackeln)?


----------



## Ralle@ (10. März 2019)

Meine Karte läuft wieder.
Sowas habe ich noch bei keiner Karter gehabt, das Foto ist nicht das beste aber man erkennt dass die Backplate das PCB etwas biegt. Wenn es gerade ist, funkt sie wieder einwandfrei. Habe mal die Backplate demontiert, muss ich mir später mal näher ansehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen hat die Halterung nicht so viel Anpressdruck. Die Abstandhalter liegen ja jetzt zusätzlich noch auf Kunststoffringen auf. Wenn die Kyronaut kommt nächste Woche (was ist eigentlich los, kriegt man nirgends mehr), dann müssen die auch dran glauben und werden kürzer geschliffen.
> 
> Mir geht's bei der ganzen Geschichte übrigens darum, einen Temperaturpuffer für heiße Sommertage zu haben. In meiner Dachgeschosswohnung hier können locker 35°C und mehr vorherrschen. 20°C Puffer sollte schon sein. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr in meine eigenen vier Wände ziehe, steige ich um auf WaKü. Dann habe ich nämlich deutlich mehr Platz!



Kryonaut hat der Caseking alle Größen vorrätig, aber nur wegen der Paste Versandkosten zu zahlen... Ich hantiere hier auch mit der ARCTIC MX-4, habe die große Spritze, gut für die Basteleien. Grizzly kommt schon unter Wasserkühler. 

Ich wohne in der Wohnung mit aktiver Belüftung, letzten Sommer hatte ich hier auch Körpertemperatur im Wohnzimmer . 
Aber was Platz angeht, mit der WaKü hatte die GraKa genau einen Slot verbraucht, mit dem MII und Lüfter 4! In mein kleines mATX Gehäuse passt gar nix mehr rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ralle: AMD ist wohl nicht totzukriegen  Hast du die BackPlatte zu sehr angezogen oder war sie schon so? Das ist ja strange (fast wie Strange Brigade)


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Strange Brigade = guter Nickname für das Modderteam


----------



## DARPA (10. März 2019)

@Ralle: Glückwunsch! 
Ich hatte bei meiner beim Auspacken auch das Gefühl, dass die Backplate zur Mitte sich leicht wölbt. Aber nicht so stark wie bei dir.




gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich auch!


U mad Professor


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

Hier mal ein Video für die Parameter Fetischisten. Man sieht sehr schön, dass ich zur Zeit wieder bei DeltaT=30K rumgammle.

Edit: 1440p ist jetzt verfügbar!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBXXVbF3SC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. März 2019)

Die Backplate war schon so montiert und anders montieren geht auch nicht. Sobald die Schrauben fest gezogen werden, biegt sich das PCB. Ich hab’s jetzt ohne Backplate am laufen und bis jetzt (auf Holz klopf) läuft die Karte wieder.


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Strange Brigade = guter Nickname für das Modderteam



Oder um meine verkohlte Karte zu beschreiben: Strange Briquette  

@Ralle: Wie kommt denn sowas??


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Also wölben tut sich die BP so oder so weil AMD eine Schraube zu wenig da dran hat, das ist auch nervig beim montieren von WLPAds auf der Rückseite da in der Mitte schlechter Kontakt herrscht dadurch.
Wegen den Abstandshaltern. 

Ihr braucht 8mm lange M2,5 Gewinde und bohrt am besten mit nem 5,5er Bohrer die Baseplate.Am besten M2 Innengewinde und dann mit dem originalen Kreuz anschrauben. Was man auch machen kann, ist die HEX aufzubocken(hab einen Federring drunter) die beim Morpheus liegen(hab ich gestern gemacht, dadurch bekomme ich die auf 7,5mm was schon deutlich besser zu montieren ist. Mehr kriegt man die nicht hoch wegen dem kurzen Gewinde. Mit den korrekten Abstandshaltern und der passenden Bohrung in der Baseplate lässt sich der Kühlerr wie gewohnt montieren, hippelt nicht und sitzt fest auf.
Es gibt aber offenbar deutliche Unterschiede bei den Kühlern, ich hab ja aktuell 3 Stück hier, alle drei unterscheiden sich bei der Montage deutlich in den Temperaturen. Schleifen scheint sinnvoll zu sein, ist aber natürlich ne blöde Sache bei so nem teuren Kühler. Bei einem geschliffenen Kühler sollte das aufbocken der Abstandshalter bereits ausreichen.

Es ist aber Murks wenn man ständig die Karte aufmacht und festschraubt ohne korrekte Abstandshalter, das lädiert die Aufsatzlegierungen mit der Zeit wie bei Gauss.


----------



## DARPA (10. März 2019)

Wie es aussieht, bin ich wohl inzwischen der einzige, dessen Karte noch 100% OEM ist 

Ich pack den Kühler erst an, wenn nen Waterblock daneben liegt.

Obwohl mit dem letzten vBios die Lüfterregelung besser geworden ist, empfehle ich immer noch ne custom Kurve mit konstant 40-45%. Dann lassen sich die Temps gut im Griff halten mit ertragbarer Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## ryev (10. März 2019)

also ich hab die karte jetzt auf 1750mhz bei 983mv und bisher läufts ziemlich stabil. hat diverse benchmarks (timespy, firestrike) und games (divinity os2, mgs5) bisher gut überstanden. das geflacker im 2d betrieb ist auch weg.

bei furmark steigt die junction temp aber auf 105 grad (und vermutlich noch mehr  ) und ich glaube bei nem dauerstresstest würde die karte irgendwann runtertakten oder abschmieren 
kommen berechnungen wie bei furmark in games überhaupt vor? wieviel junction sollte man maximal tolerieren?


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2019)

@ Gurdi wohl doch nicht CPU limitiert, nennt sich Framelimiter, vergessen den auszumachen...


----------



## DARPA (10. März 2019)

Kann es sein, dass der aktuelle Treiber 19.3.1 Probleme machen kann?

Hatte gestern und heute bei Subnautica und DMC5 Blackscreens + Monitor kein Signal mehr. Kurz danach startet der Rechner neu.
Das war auch nie mitten im zocken sondern immer während einer Aktion (z.B. drücke x um weiter zu machen oder 1x beim Auflösung ändern).


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

Ich habe das Problem Blackscreens + Monitor kein Signal wenn ich zu starkes UV für das gewählte Clock betreibe, oft startet der Rechner neu aber manchmal erholt sich das ganze und der Signal kommt wieder.

Mist, jetzt wollte ich fürs Kärtchen ein neues NT bestellen, und das wofür ich mich entschieden habe (850 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold) ist bei Mindfactory nicht mehr lieferbar


----------



## BrandWolle (10. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem Blackscreens + Monitor kein Signal wenn ich zu starkes UV für das gewählte Clock betreibe, oft startet der Rechner neu aber manchmal erholt sich das ganze und der Signal kommt wieder.



Zu starkes UV bringt dem ganzen System nichts. Mit Taktlimitierung kommt man weiter was Temperaturen betrifft. Das hab ich bei DMC5 gemerkt. Max Settings lassen die TJ durch die Decke schießen. FPS waren auch teils über 100. Taktraten runter auf 1700mhz und die Temperaturen sind safe.


----------



## Duvar (10. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> @ Gurdi wohl doch nicht CPU limitiert, nennt sich Framelimiter, vergessen den auszumachen...



Was war mit deinem Undervolting? Ging da nix anständiges?
Am besten lass GPU-Z mitloggen wenn zB der SOTTR Benchmark läuft @ UHD.
Solltest eigentlich auch gut auf 150W oder gar weniger kommen mit guter Leistung.

Edit: AMD vs Nvidia: The Truth!


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der aktuelle Treiber 19.3.1 Probleme machen kann?
> 
> Hatte gestern und heute bei Subnautica und DMC5 Blackscreens + Monitor kein Signal mehr. Kurz danach startet der Rechner neu.



Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir exakt das gleiche Verhalten. Instabilitäten haben sich bisher anders bemerkbar gemacht. Mein Settings ist (sonst) mit über 4h am Stück Strange Brigade rockstable.


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was war mit deinem Undervolting? Ging da nix anständiges?
> Am besten lass GPU-Z mitloggen wenn zB der SOTTR Benchmark läuft @ UHD.
> Solltest eigentlich auch gut auf 150W oder gar weniger kommen mit guter Leistung.
> 
> Edit: AMD vs Nvidia: The Truth!



Schaffe ich heute denke ich nicht mehr, morgen dürfte ich aber mal dazu kommen.



DARPA schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der aktuelle Treiber 19.3.1 Probleme machen kann?
> 
> Hatte gestern und heute bei Subnautica und DMC5 Blackscreens + Monitor kein Signal mehr. Kurz danach startet der Rechner neu.
> Das war auch nie mitten im zocken sondern immer während einer Aktion (z.B. drücke x um weiter zu machen oder 1x beim Auflösung ändern).



Also Blackscreen mit Reboot ist eigentlich klar zu hoher Takt, meist steigt die Karte dann Temperaturbedingt aus wenn die sich mit Reboot verabschiedet.
Ansonsten gibts noch Bildflackern=zu wenig Spannung Core und back to Desktop = HBM.


----------



## DaHell63 (10. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was war mit deinem Undervolting? Ging da nix anständiges?
> *Am besten lass GPU-Z mitloggen* wenn zB der SOTTR Benchmark läuft @ UHD.
> Solltest eigentlich auch gut auf 150W oder gar weniger kommen mit guter Leistung



Ausserdem mal 1+2 Seite Screens.  Mit Ergebnis.
So etwa


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was war mit deinem Undervolting? Ging da nix anständiges?
> Am besten lass GPU-Z mitloggen wenn zB der SOTTR Benchmark läuft @ UHD.
> Solltest eigentlich auch gut auf 150W oder gar weniger kommen mit guter Leistung.
> 
> Edit: AMD vs Nvidia: The Truth!



Hatte bis gerade eben nicht genügend Zeit mit dem UV weiter zu machen. Fange gleich an, mein Ziel ist es die Out of the Box Performance mit weniger Verbrauch/TDP zu erreichen. 

1935Mhz Core
7000Mhz V-Ram

Bis jetzt hat die Gründe Dame bissel gezickt. Sobald ich fortschritte mache, poste ich es gleich mal...

Seltsam ist das ich die Spannung nicht erhöhen muss um 140Mhz core takt und 1100Mhz VRam zu ocen... Runterwerts zickt se aber ..


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Seltsam ist ja das ich bei SOTR trotz höherer gerenderter Frame als Metamorph nicht auf die 46AVG komme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier in ACO ist dann wiederum ne Hausnummer, das dürfte schon an einer 2080ti kratzen und das trotz der offensichtlichen Limitierung durch meinen Prozessor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

Hier ist mein Ergebnis bei meinem Standard-UV-Profil 1800/1000MHz @950mV PL0:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK, ich häte da die 5 Sekunden bis ich Loggend ausgeschaltet habe abschneiden sollen, aber das macht das Kraut auch nicht fett, dann sind das nicht knapp 160 sondern knapp 170 Watt

Edit: noch ein Run, sauberes Loggen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Irgendwas stimmt mit den Texturen bei Strange Brigade nicht. Teilweise werden die Texturen mit der niedrigsten Qualität geladen. Das ist kompletter Matsch. Wie gesagt teilweise. Passiert relativ selten. Auf der GeForce passiert das nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Irgendwas stimmt mit den Texturen bei Strange Brigade nicht. Teilweise werden die Texturen mit der niedrigsten Qualität geladen. Das ist kompletter Matsch. Wie gesagt teilweise. Passiert relativ selten. Auf der GeForce passiert das nicht.



Hatte ich bei der V10 auch ganz selten mal, sieht man dann z.B. in den Videoeonbelndungen wenn z.B. neue Gegner auftauchen. Da ist dann mal ein Körperteil nicht vollständig geladen.
Spielst du mit Vulkan oder DX12?


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Mit DX12. Aber es sind keine Körperteile, sondern Türen, Tore und manchmal die Truhen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

Ja, das mit den Texturen in Strange Brigade habe ich auch immer wieder, spiele mit Vulkan. Bei mir sind es auch Truhen, Türe, Körperteile und diese blauen Checkpoints


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Also in Dx12 habe ich es schon öfter gesehen, mit Vulkan habe ich es nie wirklich lange gezockt, läuft ja auch erst seit kurzem schneller als DX12.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seltsam ist ja das ich bei SOTR trotz höherer gerenderter Frame als Metamorph nicht auf die 46AVG komme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soweit weg bin ich nicht


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> soweit weg bin ich nicht





Krass trotzdem das die Karte in dem Titel so abgeht in UHD. AC ist eigentlich ein undankbares Feld für Radeons. Für 5Fps in UHD muss man auch schon ordentlich Stricken.
Mit fällt gerade ein ich hab noch Forza zum Benchen.


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

@croco: Stimmt, diese blauen Kristalle sind auch betroffen. Woher kommt das denn bloß? Mit der 1080 Ti hab ich das nicht.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krass trotzdem das die Karte in dem Titel so abgeht in UHD. AC ist eigentlich ein undankbares Feld für Radeons. Für 5Fps in UHD muss man auch schon ordentlich Stricken.
> Mit fällt gerade ein ich hab noch Forza zum Benchen.



Leider hab ich kein Forza...

Ich bin total überrascht wie gut die Radeon performt. Wenn man die ganzen Tests der Magazine/Redaktionen durch guckt, würde man das unter normalen Umständen nicht glauben...


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Ich bin in der Tat selbst überrascht. Das ne Vega was für OC wird war abzusehen, aber dass die Karten dermaßen skalieren ist schon Krass. Wer hätten den Dingern 2,1Ghz zugetraut vor Relase?
Die erstem umbauten mit Wasser kommen schon auf 35k im Strike. Das wären nochmal 10% auf mein Setting oben drauf und ich bin schon bei rund 20% Plus gegenüber Stock


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

@gauss: keine Ahnung, mit der 980Ti hatte ich das auch nie. Es tritt einfach auf und dann geht nicht weg bis man das Spiel restartet. Vielleicht sol man da melden? An AMD oder an die Entwickler?


----------



## JSXShadow (10. März 2019)

Ja, da komme ich mit Luft nicht mehr mit..man, ich weiß, mit ordentlich Kühlung könnte meine Karte locker mithalten mit den besten.

Ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich es hardcore übertreibe und mir für das ganze System folgendes leiste:

Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex GIGANT 3360, Aluminium-Lamellen 33303

Passiv gekühlt  Das Ding ist so groß, dass langt locker für max OC auf der VII und dem 9900k


----------



## BrandWolle (10. März 2019)

Die 2,3ghz könnten fallen mit Wasserblock und eventuell nen chiller. Igor hat ja sowas im Labor gg


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, da komme ich mit Luft nicht mehr mit..man, ich weiß, mit ordentlich Kühlung könnte meine Karte locker mithalten mit den besten.
> 
> Ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich es hardcore übertreibe und mir für das ganze System folgendes leiste:
> 
> ...



Machen!
Mit deinem 9900k frisierst du dann so einiges in den Benches. Du kommst ja schon mit Ghettomod auf 33600.


----------



## Duvar (10. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hatte bis gerade eben nicht genügend Zeit mit dem UV weiter zu machen. Fange gleich an, mein Ziel ist es die Out of the Box Performance mit weniger Verbrauch/TDP zu erreichen.
> 
> 1935Mhz Core
> 7000Mhz V-Ram
> ...



Na um richtig stark zu UV musst du den Coretakt absenken und mit VRAM OC etwas kompensieren. Ist ja nicht schlimm wenn du am Ende zB 5-10% weniger Leistung hast, würde halt mal gerne sehen, wie stark der Verbrauch runter geht und wv FPS du dabei verlierst, musst es ja nicht täglich nutzen das Profil.
Würde also mal um richtig hardcore zu undervolten den Coretakt auf 1700MHz absenken (oder sogar etwas weniger) und den Speicher mal um kp vllt +600 übertakten und dabei schauen ob das zB läuft mit 0.8V, wenn ja, dann weiter runter mit der Spannung bis es nicht mehr geht, also zum Absturz kommt.


----------



## BrandWolle (10. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, da komme ich mit Luft nicht mehr mit..man, ich weiß, mit ordentlich Kühlung könnte meine Karte locker mithalten mit den besten.
> 
> Ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich es hardcore übertreibe und mir für das ganze System folgendes leiste:
> 
> ...



Unter Luft werde ich dich wohl nicht mehr einholen können. Bin aber auf 90 Grafikpunkte schon dran im FS Ultra


----------



## spl1ce (10. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, da komme ich mit Luft nicht mehr mit..man, ich weiß, mit ordentlich Kühlung könnte meine Karte locker mithalten mit den besten.
> 
> Ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich es hardcore übertreibe und mir für das ganze System folgendes leiste:
> 
> ...



Da kommst mit 2 Moras günstiger weg ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na um richtig stark zu UV musst du den Coretakt absenken und mit VRAM OC etwas kompensieren. Ist ja nicht schlimm wenn du am Ende zB 5-10% weniger Leistung hast, würde halt mal gerne sehen, wie stark der Verbrauch runter geht und wv FPS du dabei verlierst, musst es ja nicht täglich nutzen das Profil.
> Würde also mal um richtig hardcore zu undervolten den Coretakt auf 1700MHz absenken (oder sogar etwas weniger) und den Speicher mal um kp vllt +600 übertakten und dabei schauen ob das zB läuft mit 0.8V, wenn ja, dann weiter runter mit der Spannung bis es nicht mehr geht, also zum Absturz kommt.



I will try it...


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2019)

Leute, ihr redet über 2100GHz OC. Bei mir läuft nicht mal 1850MHz stabil. Im allgemein packen die Karten das einfach nicht.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich es hardcore übertreibe und mir für das ganze System folgendes leiste:
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex GIGANT 3360, Aluminium-Lamellen 33303



Wenn schon, dann doch <30°C, ist 1x fürs Leben! ? (ins Nachbarzimmer stellen)
Alphacool Eiszeit 2000 Chiller - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## BrandWolle (10. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann doch <30°C, ist 1x fürs Leben! ? (ins Nachbarzimmer stellen)
> Alphacool Eiszeit 2000 Chiller - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Wenn die Dinger nicht so laut wären:-\
Aber dann kommst schon an den Punkt mit Kondenswasser wenn es übertreibst. Alltagstauglich ist das gar nimma.


----------



## BrandWolle (10. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, ihr redet über 2100GHz OC. Bei mir läuft nicht mal 1850MHz stabil. Im allgemein packen die Karten das einfach nicht.



Die Frage ist, wieso läuft deine so schlecht


----------



## JSXShadow (10. März 2019)

Ach du Kacke xDDDD Das passt nirgends hin das Teil und der Stromverbrauch...damn xDD damit würden die 2400MHz fallen  Adios 40k FireStrike


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, ihr redet über 2100GHz OC. Bei mir läuft nicht mal 1850MHz stabil. Im allgemein packen die Karten das einfach nicht.



Da muss ja irgendwas klemmen bei dir, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Hast du den neusten Treiber per Cleaninstall gemacht? Am besten mit dem AMD Tool vorher sauber entfernen, bei manchen hat es erst dann gezündet.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. März 2019)

Nun lieber Gurdi der Sommer kommt erst noch
Zudem sollten die Asus welche nun kaufbar sind auch bereits geflasht sein,- oder ist dies alles noch die 1-te und 2-te Charge an Karten.
Wenn ich mir die Seven hole, jene auf Stock laufen lasse,- und eben nur bis maximal zulässig Untervolte bin ich locker 15% langsamer als Du es jetzt bist.
Lohnt da ein Aufrüsten von Vega 64 1500 Mhz 1000 HBM überhaupt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2019)

So, jetzt habe ich auch den ersten Blackscreen + Restart einfach so, bei DX:MD

Bzgl. Chiller - sein ihr jetzt wahnsinnig geworden?  Ich glaub die Seven dunstet irgendein Mittel aus, das sich stark auf die Psyche auswirkt  und sowas wird legal verkauft!


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

Könnt ihr euch noch an mein max OC Resultat hier erinnern? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-175.html#post9770872

Hier mal zum Vergleich wie hirnrissig das ist und schaut an was ich mit 0.925V erreiche und im Schnitt knapp unter 240W. (beim max OC sind es deutlich über 300W bei 1.065V, schätze im Schnitt 320-330W)
Mein Ryzen 2600 lief übrigens nur mit 3.7GHz, macht aber wohl nix aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrandWolle (11. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch noch an mein max OC Resultat hier erinnern? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-175.html#post9770872
> 
> Hier mal zum Vergleich wie hirnrissig das ist und schaut an was ich mit 0.925V erreiche und im Schnitt knapp unter 240W. (beim max OC sind es deutlich über 300W bei 1.065V, schätze im Schnitt 320-330W)
> Mein Ryzen 2600 lief übrigens nur mit 3.7GHz, macht aber wohl nix aus.
> ...



Da kann man nicht meckern. Ich glaube mit den nächsten paar Treibern wird da noch bisschen was dazu kommen an Performance.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

So hab alles jetzt durchgecheckt.
Sieht ganz nett aus  Setting läuft durchgehen stabil, Temps sind kein Thema mehr. Der HBM hat mich noch ein wenig gerägert, der will trotz verbesserter Kühlung nicht höher.
(Screen ist mit HDR, daher die dunkle Darstellung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrandWolle (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hab alles jetzt durchgecheckt.
> Sieht ganz nett aus  Setting läuft durchgehen stabil, Temps sind kein Thema mehr. Der HBM hat mich noch ein wenig gerägert, der will trotz verbesserter Kühlung nicht höher.
> (Screen ist mit HDR, daher die dunkle Darstellung)
> 
> ...



Wie sieht die TJ aus bzw das Delta zur GPU/Memory?!


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Wie sieht die TJ aus bzw das Delta zur GPU/Memory?!



Neue Burnins sind am laufen, kommt. Musste auf 1,1V gehen daher sind die alten nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## BrandWolle (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Neue Burnins sind am laufen, kommt. Musste auf 1,1V gehen daher sind die alten nicht mehr gültig.



Sag nicht du kommst nimma auf die 100° TJ?


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Sag nicht du kommst nimma auf die 100° TJ?



Nein bin drunter, sogar deutlich bei normaler Last.

Edit: DMC5 Benchmarks
Devil May Cry 5 Benchmark Performance Analysis | TechPowerUp



> A noteworthy amount of users are reporting technical issues, though, like a black screen at startup, crashes, missing voice acting, or other issues. Most of these will probably be fixed by Capcom soon.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das hier in ACO ist dann wiederum ne Hausnummer, das dürfte schon an einer 2080ti kratzen und das trotz der offensichtlichen Limitierung durch meinen Prozessor.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei dem Benchmark ist schon ab 1440p keine CPU limitierung mehr. Im 3Dcenter hat es einer gemessen und hatte mit i7 8700K @5.4GHz im Schnitt 1FPS weniger als mit @3.7GHz .
Kratzen darfst Du schon an der Ti sogar leicht schneller sein, aber nur als die GTX 1080 Ti. Eine RTX 2080 Ti/T-REX ist schon noch nen Zacken schärfer  .

Eigentlich ist es doch nicht so verwunderlich, daß die VII mit Custom Kühler stark zulegen kann und die Ergebnisse vom Launch locker übertrifft. Ist doch das selbe wie mit der Ti. Der FE Rotzkühler kann eine starke Karte nun mal nicht zähmen.


----------



## DARPA (11. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich auch den ersten Blackscreen + Restart einfach so, bei DX:MD



Es "beruhigt" mich, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin ^^


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei dem Benchmark ist schon ab 1440p keine CPU limitierung mehr. Im 3Dcenter hat es einer gemessen und hatte mit i7 8700K @5.4GHz im Schnitt 1FPS weniger als mit @3.7GHz .
> Kratzen darfst Du schon an der Ti sogar leicht schneller sein, aber nur als die GTX 1080 Ti. Eine RTX 2080 Ti/T-REX ist schon noch nen Zacken schärfer  .
> 
> Eigentlich ist es doch nicht so verwunderlich, daß die VII mit Custom Kühler stark zulegen kann und die Ergebnisse vom Launch locker übertrifft. Ist doch das selbe wie mit der Ti. Der FE Rotzkühler kann eine starke Karte nun mal nicht zähmen.



Eine 2080ti schafft in der Regel 48-52 Fps. Eragoss hat mir doch einen Vergleichswert gestellt mit einer übertakteten 2080ti.
Icarus kommt auf max 45 Fps. mit der 2080 unter Wasser am Hardcap. Woher hast du die Benchmarks, die Auflösung der Screenshots ist kompromittiert.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine 2080ti schafft in der Regel 48-52 Fps. Eragoss hat mir doch einen Vergleichswert gestellt mit einer übertakteten 2080ti.
> Icarus kommt auf max 45 Fps. mit der 2080 unter Wasser am Hardcap. Woher hast du die Benchmarks, die Auflösung der Screenshots ist kompromittiert.



Aus dem 3DCenter. Ein bißchen sonderbar ist der Benchmark sowieso  . @hq-hq ist mit seiner  GTX 1080 Ti  in 1440p/extrem nur 7% langsamer als @Sir Winston mit seiner  RTX 2080 Ti in 1440p aber nur in ultra.
3DCenter Forum - Assassins Creed Odyssee - integrierter Benchmark


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Aus dem 3DCenter. Ein bißchen sonderbar ist der Benchmark sowieso
> 3DCenter Forum - Assassins Creed Odyssee - integrierter Benchmark



Den Wert der 1080Ti würde ich jetzt mal nicht als valid einstufen. Man bencht auch nicht Randlos, dadurch lässt sich die Auflösung manipulieren.
Metamorph kommt mit seinem OC auf 42 AVG mit der 2080.
Die T-Rex kann ich nicht einschätzen, wäre natürlich ein Bombenwert.20% über einer übertakteten 2080ti kommt mir aber auch recht hoch vor.

Der Bench hat übrigens wechselndes Wetter um sowas zu validieren bei Aufnahmen.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. März 2019)

Leider habe ich das Spiel nicht um es selber zu testen .


----------



## 100101010 (11. März 2019)

Nicht mal 20 fps mehr als meine kleine vega aber das doppelte kosten


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es "beruhigt" mich, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin ^^



Hast du deine noch nicht mal undervoltet? Ist sie 146% jungfräulich? 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Also wölben tut sich die BP so oder so weil AMD eine Schraube zu wenig da dran hat, das ist auch nervig beim montieren von WLPAds auf der Rückseite da in der Mitte schlechter Kontakt herrscht dadurch.
> Wegen den Abstandshaltern.
> 
> Ihr braucht* 8mm lange M2,5 Gewinde *und bohrt am besten mit nem 5,5er Bohrer die Baseplate.Am besten M2 Innengewinde und dann mit dem originalen Kreuz anschrauben. Was man auch machen kann, ist *die HEX aufzubocken(hab einen Federring drunter) *die beim Morpheus liegen(hab ich gestern gemacht, dadurch bekomme ich die auf 7,5mm was schon deutlich besser zu montieren ist. Mehr kriegt man die nicht hoch wegen dem kurzen Gewinde. Mit den korrekten Abstandshaltern und der passenden Bohrung in der Baseplate lässt sich der Kühlerr wie gewohnt montieren, hippelt nicht und sitzt fest auf.
> ...



Ich hatte das Gefühl, die originalen mit 7,1 mm sind jetzt schon ein wenig zu hoch für solche Montage. Oder ist es auch vom Kühler zu Kühler unterschiedlich? Reicht dann der Anpressdruck bei 8mm?


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krass trotzdem das die Karte in dem Titel so abgeht in UHD. AC ist eigentlich ein undankbares Feld für Radeons. Für 5Fps in UHD muss man auch schon ordentlich Stricken.
> Mit fällt gerade ein ich hab noch Forza zum Benchen.



Hey, hast das gemacht? Habe ich es übersehen? Das würde mich sehr interessieren wieviel mir OC da bringen, bzw. wieviel mehr deine Combo da rausholt.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Zu hoch? Wenn die durch die Baseplate gehen sollen müssen die ja höher sein als die standard vom M2. Also mit einem Federring bin ich noch zu niedrig. Das wird irgendwo zwischen 7,8-8mm liegen müssen. Was jetzt perfekt wäre bzgl. des Anpressdruck müssten mal messen.
So Update mit den neusten Werten. Die Karte läuft so wirklich erste Sahne. Gamebenchmarks muss ich noch bei Gelegenheit machen, bin mal gespannt wie sich das dort auswirkt, die skalierten bisher deutlich besser als die synthetischen. Wahrscheinlich wegen der Bandbreite.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725317



NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Hey, hast das gemacht? Habe ich es übersehen? Das würde mich sehr interessieren wieviel mir OC da bringen, bzw. wieviel mehr deine Combo da rausholt.



Ja hab ich, aber mit dem neuen Build gehen die nicht durch, Spikt wie die Hölle wegen dem scheiß Repoline Update.Ohne startet Forza nicht mehr bei mir.
Hier mit dem 2GHZ Setup, ist nur unwesentlich langsamer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5k mit HDR ist wirklich beeindruckend von der Optik in dem Spiel.


----------



## DARPA (11. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Hast du deine noch nicht mal undervoltet? Ist sie 146% jungfräulich?



Nee, nur die Hardware ist noch unberührt.

Aber aktuelles Bios geflasht + UV 18000/1000 @ 975mV + custom Lüfterkurve


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

100101010 schrieb:


> Nicht mal 20 fps mehr als meine kleine vega aber das doppelte kosten



Dann zeig mal nen Timespy Test 1 mit 50fps und mit 55fps, damit Du eine Gefühl dafür bekommst, Was die 65..70fps für ein Unterschied sind.= WELTEN
Für 55fps würde die Leistungsaufnahme Deiner Pulse geradezu durch die Decke gehen. (auch nur geflashed mit morepower.reg machbar)


----------



## BrandWolle (11. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mal nen Timespy Test 1 mit 50fps und mit 55fps, damit Du eine Gefühl dafür bekommst, Was die 65..70fps für ein Unterschied sind.= WELTEN
> Für 55fps würde die Leistungsaufnahme Deiner Pulse geradezu durch die Decke gehen. (auch nur geflashed mit morepower.reg machbar)



Ich hab es mir extra verkniffen darauf zu reagieren xD 
Diesem trolligen Verhalten sollte man keine Plattform geben.


----------



## 100101010 (11. März 2019)

aus fun meine vega 56 dagegen ^^


----------



## luck1921 (11. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Nee, nur die Hardware ist noch unberührt.
> 
> Aber aktuelles Bios geflasht + UV 18000/1000 @ 975mV + custom Lüfterkurve



Ich hatte gleiches Problem mit der Vorversion bei manuellem UV und dem AutoUV Profil - allerdings nur bei bestimmten Spielen, vorrangig BF V (bei TD 2 schieb ich das mal auf die Beta).
Monitor(e) werden schwarz, Rechner bleibt an, Sound läuft noch kurz weiter. Anschließend dann eigenständiger Restart von Win und nach Anmeldung die Mitteilung von Adrenalin, dass die Settings wieder auf Standard gesetzt wurden.

Mit der neuen Version hab ich bei 960 mV (keine Custom-Lüfterkurve) aktuell keine Probleme, allerdings habe ich BF V auch nur kurz (30 min) getestet.
Tritt es bei dir bei bestimmten Spielen auf? Bei Apex hatte ich bisher z.B. noch nie Probleme.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ...
> 5k mit HDR ist wirklich beeindruckend von der Optik in dem Spiel.



Also man denkt ja immer HDR ist irgendwie nur für poppige Farben, aber bei dem Spiel ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ohne HDR sieht alles nicht schlecht aus, aber alles irgendwie wie Kinderfarben. Sobald HDR angemacht wird, ist es als wäre es in einen Topf mit realistischen Farben gefallen.
Die Farben von Graß, Wasser oder Asphalt viel realistischer, oder Wasser Reflexionen...

Ich weiß nicht ob das immer so ist, bei RE2 ist mir der Unterschied nicht so aufgefallen, außer dass man dann im dunkeln besser sieht durch den besseren Kontrast.
Bei Witcher 3 sind die Farben durch Pcgh Mod auch so sehr realistisch.

Was Filme angeht würde ich HDR als die viel größere Errungenschaft als 4k ansehen (von sehr detailreichen Dokus oder Live Fussball Übertragungen mal abgesehen)
Bei Games ist 4k natürlich geil, da man dann weniger Kantenglättung braucht.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch noch an mein max OC Resultat hier erinnern? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-175.html#post9770872
> 
> Hier mal zum Vergleich wie hirnrissig das ist und schaut an was ich mit 0.925V erreiche und im Schnitt knapp unter 240W. (beim max OC sind es deutlich über 300W bei 1.065V, schätze im Schnitt 320-330W)
> Mein Ryzen 2600 lief übrigens nur mit 3.7GHz, macht aber wohl nix aus.



Also hier mal mein erstes UV Ergebnis.

1785 Mhz Core Takt @ 0,9v  läuft Stable. Die Bedienung des AB ist aber einfach ne Katastrophe hinsichtlich UV, was empfiehlt ihr als alternative?


----------



## BrandWolle (11. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Also hier mal mein erstes UV Ergebnis.
> 
> 1785 Mhz Core Takt @ 0,9v  läuft Stable. Die Bedienung des AB ist aber einfach ne Katastrophe hinsichtlich UV, was empfiehlt ihr als alternative?



Geht nix über Wattman


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Also hier mal mein erstes UV Ergebnis.
> 
> 1785 Mhz Core Takt @ 0,9v  läuft Stable. Die Bedienung des AB ist aber einfach ne Katastrophe hinsichtlich UV, was empfiehlt ihr als alternative?



Hau mal durch nen Parcour.In UHD scheinst du aber für die Ersparnis bereits gut Federn zu müssen.

@DaHell.
Schau mal hier bei ACO in UHD. Da bringt allein der Speicher bereits 10% Mehrleistung noch, kann mir kaum vorstellen dass dann der Prozessor keine Mehrleistung bringt ab WQHD.
RAM fuer AMD Ryzen von DDR4-2666 – -3600 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Wie kann man ein Review ohne DR machen ?
RAM-Overclocking getestet: Ryzen profitiert von DDR4-3200 und Dual Rank - Golem.de


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Also hier mal mein erstes UV Ergebnis.
> 
> 1785 Mhz Core Takt @ 0,9v  läuft Stable. Die Bedienung des AB ist aber einfach ne Katastrophe hinsichtlich UV, was empfiehlt ihr als alternative?


Ist doch total einfach damit? Wenn du Fragen hast, immer raus damit. Kannst ja auch mal deine Voltage/Frequency Curve posten hier.
Mein aktuell stärkstes Profil sieht zB so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild sieht man eigentlich auch all meine 5 Profile und zwar überall wo diese "Spitzen" nach unten zeigen. (zB 1. Profil bei 0.762V)


----------



## Tabbes (11. März 2019)

luck1921 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gleiches Problem mit der Vorversion bei manuellem UV und dem AutoUV Profil - allerdings nur bei bestimmten Spielen, vorrangig BF V (bei TD 2 schieb ich das mal auf die Beta).
> Monitor(e) werden schwarz, Rechner bleibt an, Sound läuft noch kurz weiter. Anschließend dann eigenständiger Restart von Win und nach Anmeldung die Mitteilung von Adrenalin, dass die Settings wieder auf Standard gesetzt wurden.
> 
> Mit der neuen Version hab ich bei 960 mV (keine Custom-Lüfterkurve) aktuell keine Probleme, allerdings habe ich BF V auch nur kurz (30 min) getestet.
> Tritt es bei dir bei bestimmten Spielen auf? Bei Apex hatte ich bisher z.B. noch nie Probleme.



Das selbe "Problem" habe ich leider auch. Habe jetzt von ~960mV in 10er Schritten nach oben bis hin zu knapp über 1000mV alles durch probiert.
Mehrere Stunden gezockt mit Metro, DMC5, Anthem, Division 1. Ich kann noch nicht sagen ob es an den Spielen liegt oder nicht. Manchmal beenden sich die Spiele auch einfach ohne eine Fehlermeldung (macht 3Dmark auch).
Aber wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wird und die Mühle sich von selbst neustartet wird es wohl am UV liegen (der Wattman meckert dann ja auch). Teilweise klappt es aber auch ohne Probleme. Bin ein wenig ratlos...
Neustes Bios und Treiber sind installiert. Auf dem Stock-Wert von 1079mV läuft die Karte ohne Probleme (aber mit viel Lärm )

Hier auch mal ein paar screens:
r7-info.jpg - hochgeladen am 08.03.2019 | ImageBanana
r7-1079.jpg - hochgeladen am 08.03.2019 | ImageBanana
r7-981.jpg - hochgeladen am 08.03.2019 | ImageBanana

Grüße


----------



## DARPA (11. März 2019)

luck1921 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gleiches Problem mit der Vorversion bei manuellem UV und dem AutoUV Profil - allerdings nur bei bestimmten Spielen, vorrangig BF V (bei TD 2 schieb ich das mal auf die Beta).
> Monitor(e) werden schwarz, Rechner bleibt an, Sound läuft noch kurz weiter. Anschließend dann eigenständiger Restart von Win und nach Anmeldung die Mitteilung von Adrenalin, dass die Settings wieder auf Standard gesetzt wurden.
> 
> Mit der neuen Version hab ich bei 960 mV (keine Custom-Lüfterkurve) aktuell keine Probleme, allerdings habe ich BF V auch nur kurz (30 min) getestet.
> Tritt es bei dir bei bestimmten Spielen auf? Bei Apex hatte ich bisher z.B. noch nie Probleme.



Was heisst bei dir Vorversion und neue Version?

Ich habe den 19.3.1 erst am Samstag installiert. Blackscreens hatte ich bisher bei Subnautica und DMC5. FH4 und RE7 liefen normal. 
Muss aber noch systematisch gegen testen (vorheriger Treiber usw).

Das UV lief sonst immer ohne Abstürze.

Nur komisch, dass auf einmal mehrere das Problem haben.


----------



## Tabbes (11. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was heisst bei dir Vorversion und neue Version?
> 
> Ich habe den 19.3.1 erst am Samstag installiert. Blackscreens hatte ich bisher bei Subnautica und DMC5. FH4 und RE7 liefen normal.
> Muss aber noch systematisch gegen testen (vorheriger Treiber usw).
> ...



Die Black Screens inklusive Reboot hatte ich mir allen Treiber Versionen bisher. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen...
Ich denke mal das ein nicht funktionierendes UV dieses Verhalten nach sich zieht, mit entsprechender Wattman Meldung.
Alles andere an Fehlern kann ja auch an den Spielen liegen (ich sag nur Anthem )


----------



## DARPA (11. März 2019)

Die Temperatur spielt sicher auch eine Rolle. Dann kommt in dem Moment vllt ein Peak der Tjunction und schon kaggt ein sonst stabiler Zustand ab. Keine Ahnung 

Weiter beobachten.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Temperatur spielt sicher auch eine Rolle. Dann kommt in dem Moment vllt ein Peak der Tjunction und schon kaggt ein sonst stabiler Zustand ab. Keine Ahnung
> 
> Weiter beobachten.



Das wird es sein denke ich, die Kombi Lastpeak, hoher Takt und Tjunction Peak ist ne böse Kombo die mich auch gerne bei RE 2 Stabitest rausgehauen hat.

Ach und HWInfo macht übrigens auch zicken mit der Karte. Wenn ich während den aufnahmen an den Sensoren rum fummel gibts auch Probleme. Bei GPUZ weiß ich noch nicht so genau, der AB scheint unproblematisch zu sein.


----------



## luck1921 (11. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was heisst bei dir Vorversion und neue Version?
> 
> Ich habe den 19.3.1 erst am Samstag installiert. Blackscreens hatte ich bisher bei Subnautica und DMC5. FH4 und RE7 liefen normal.
> Muss aber noch systematisch gegen testen (vorheriger Treiber usw).
> ...



Vorversion = 19.2.2
Neue Version = 19.3.1.

Ich hatte mit dem Treiber 19.2.1 (? - also Auslieferung der R7) keine Probleme mit dem UV (manuell und auto).
Anschließend kam 19.2.2 und bei mir gleichzeitig auch das BIOS Update und die von dir beschriebenen Probleme.

Das "spontane" Beenden und Rückkehr auf den Desktop von Games hatte ich nur bei der Beta von Division 2, dafür aber relativ oft (gefühlt alle 20 min   - unabhängig von UV). Ab und zu dann zwischendurch auch einen kompletten Blackscreen mit Neustart.

Mit 19.3.1 und manuellem UV lief bisher alles normal.
3D Mark hatte bei keiner Treiberversion Probleme und lief immer tadellos.
Die von dir genannten Games hab ich leider nicht, liebäugle allerdings mit Subnautica..

AB und GPUZ hatte ich während 19.2.2 runtergeschmissen, das hat zumindest bei BF V bei mir keinen Unterschied gemacht. Blackscreens mit Neustart hatte ich da teilweise schon nach 5 min, würde daher die tjunction auch ausschließen?!


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Wie ist denn dein Setting?


----------



## luck1921 (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein Setting?



habs mal in die sig ergänzt.. 2 Monitore: Acer XF270HUA WQHD@144Hz und Acer XF270HBMJDPRZ FHD@144Hz


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Ich hab jetzt mal diverse Monitoringtools ausprobiert. Kann das sein das Ihr mit dem Wattman im Hintergrund loggt?


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

Hier mal ein run mit 1V (Takt droppt leider mit steigender Temp und VRAM war nicht max OC), CPU @ 3.7GHz
Denke da geht noch was^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal ein run mit 1V (Takt droppt leider mit steigender Temp und VRAM war nicht max OC), CPU @ 3.7GHz
> Denke da geht noch was^^
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht übel ich brauch nen strammes Setting für die Werte.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

Ja da geht auf jeden Fall schon noch was, wenn ich mich mal etwas näher damit beschäftige.
CPU lief mit 4.325GHz und RAM auf 3600 CL14
Hätte ich doch nur mein alten 8700k @ 5.4GHz^^ Vllt hätte ich dann minimal mehr Punkte 

Hier mal mit 1.025V:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Deine CPU sieht doch super aus in dem Spiel, schau doch bei CPU Render und CPU Spiel. Das ist fast perfekt.
Bei mir klafft wegen zu wenig Kernen nen dickes Loch.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

Naja verglichen mit einem über 1GHz höher taktenden 8700k + deutlich geringeren Latenzen + mein RAM würd dort bestimmt mit über 4000MHz laufen, weiß auch net ob die Spielversion was ausmacht.
Bin natürlich dennoch sehr zufrieden mit der Performance, immerhin handelt es sich nur um eine 149€ CPU 

Hier wenigstens die 7200 geknackt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



min FPS 40 und 95% 42, sind schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Ist doch mehr als zufriedenstellend. Ich komm nicht über die 7,2k ohne weiter zu übertakten und meine mins sind schlechter.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist doch mehr als zufriedenstellend. Ich komm nicht über die 7,2k ohne weiter zu übertakten und meine mins sind schlechter.



Dafür haste 16GB VRAM^^ und wegen dem mickrigen FPS Unterschied würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dafür haste 16GB VRAM^^ und wegen dem mickrigen FPS Unterschied würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.



Hängt eh eher am Prozessor bei mir. 4Kerne sind zu wenig für DX12 Anwendungen.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2019)

@croco: Wie viel Spannung brauchst du für 1900MHz? 1900MHz und 1070mV crasht bei mir.

Edit: 1090mV crasht auch, wobei die Temps sogar bei um die 90°C liegen. Sagen wir es mal mal so. Manche Seven sind OC Säue, im Allgemeinen gilt das einfach nicht. Nicht, dass hier falsche Hoffnungen entstehen.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

Wat soll ich denn sagen 4.325GHz sind max was ich stabil erreiche bei 1.5V 
Hoffe Zen 2 wird mal richtig reinklotzen, werde aber trotzdem kaufen, auch wenn net, sonst wäre es zu schade um das Board


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @croco: Wie viel Spannung brauchst du für 1900MHz? 1900MHz und 1070mV crasht bei mir.



Wie sehen denn deine Monitoringdaten aus? Was hast du eingestellt?


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist doch total einfach damit? Wenn du Fragen hast, immer raus damit. Kannst ja auch mal deine Voltage/Frequency Curve posten hier.
> Mein aktuell stärkstes Profil sieht zB so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



So mal ausprobiert:

1935 MHZ mit 7800 Mhz Speichertakt bei 0,893 Volt. 75% Powertarget... Fürs erste müssten die Ergebnisse doch gut sein oder? Werde natürlich noch versuchen weiter runter zu kommen....

164 Watt Verbrauch... Kann sich sehen lassen...


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn deine Monitoringdaten aus? Was hast du eingestellt?



Jetzt gerade 1895MHz/1107mV und +10% PL. Uuuuund wieder Crash. Das ist einfach Chip-Lotterie.

Edit: Der HBM macht bei 1200MHz Bildfehler. Welches Timings Level habt ihr eingestellt?

@Metamorph83, Duvar: Eigentlich ist das hier ein *Radeon VII *Laberthread...


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade 1895MHz/1107mV und +10% PL. Uuuuund wieder Crash. Das ist einfach Chip-Lotterie.
> 
> Edit: Der HBM macht bei 1200 Bildfehler. Welches Timings Level habt ihr eingestellt?



Etwas genauer wäre hilfreich. Mal nen Screen von deinem Setting + Monitoring unter 15min Last, idealerweise FS Extrem 1
Timing 1 hat auf der V10 bei mir einiges entschärft. Auf der V20 hab ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, bisher nur Auto und Timing 2.

@Meta: Nicht schlecht, 1,9Ghz sind schon knorke bei dem Verbrauch.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. März 2019)

Meine RX Vega 64 mit 1465 / 1000 HBM 

27- 52 - 33  fps

https://abload.de/img/shadows-ultrahd-1e4ja6.png


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Was außer Takt, Spannung und Powerlimit soll denn noch relevant sein? Alle Temps sind übrigens im grünen Bereich.

AMD müsste eigentlich solche schlechten Chips bei dem Preis aussortieren. Das Package ist auch ziemlich uneben. Das sollte eigentlich nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gehen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal diverse Monitoringtools ausprobiert. Kann das sein das Ihr mit dem Wattman im Hintergrund loggt?


Eigentlich nein, auf die Tastenkombi kommt man auch kaum zufällig. 



gaussmath schrieb:


> @croco: Wie viel Spannung brauchst du für 1900MHz? 1900MHz und 1070mV crasht bei mir.
> 
> Edit: 1090mV crasht auch, wobei die Temps sogar bei um die 90°C liegen. Sagen wir es mal mal so. Manche Seven sind OC Säue, im Allgemeinen gilt das einfach nicht. Nicht, dass hier falsche Hoffnungen entstehen.


Meine läuft mit 1900 @1000mV, da habe ich richtig Glück, bzw. in den meisten Spielen, bei TD2 Demo habe ich auch immer wieder für ein paar Sekunden schwarzen Bildschirm gehabt und musste auf 1010mV anheben, aber es war noch vor 19.3.1, sonst nehmen ich das Profil nur in einigen Spielen. HBM 1200 mag meine überhaupt nicht.

Jetzt habe ich ein weiteres "Problem" - die WattMan Einstellungen werden nach dem Reboot immer zurückgesetzt. Ich meine das normale Reboot, ohne Absturz oder Fehler


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Was außer Takt, Spannung und Powerlimit soll denn noch relevant sein? Alle Temps sind übrigens im grünen Bereich.
> 
> AMD müsste eigentlich solche schlechten Chips bei dem Preis aussortieren. Das Package ist auch ziemlich uneben. Das sollte eigentlich nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gehen.



Hast allem Anschein nach eine Krücke erwischt, gibt es Karten die sich noch schlechter takten lassen, habt ja sicher mehr mitbekommen als ich.
Die guten Modelle können bei Bedarf ja geschätzt 20% mehr rausholen laut Gurdis Resultaten, soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen hab.
Hättest du mal echt lieber zurück verfrachtet das Teil, wäre zwar nicht die feine englische Art, hättest dir aber im Nachhinein eine Menge Kopfschmerzen ersparen können.
Die Unterschiede zwischen den Karten sind teilweise echt extrem.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

Auf die 2000/1200 komme ich nur kurz zum Benchen, das läuft nicht stabil, egal bei welchen Spannungen: zu wenig -> Blackscreen + Reboot, zu viel -> Freez, Hänger etc. Eigentlich lief bis jetzt 1800 @950 stabil, sogar vor 19.3.1, aber nach dem gestrigen Blackscreen + Reboot  bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Was außer Takt, Spannung und Powerlimit soll denn noch relevant sein? Alle Temps sind übrigens im grünen Bereich.
> 
> AMD müsste eigentlich solche schlechten Chips bei dem Preis aussortieren. Das Package ist auch ziemlich uneben. Das sollte eigentlich nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gehen.



Hast du eigentlich noch beide Grakas im Gehäuse, oder auch mal nur mit der Radeon 7 das ocen probiert?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

@gauss: hast du schon die Abstandshalter abgeschliffen? sind die jetzt vielleicht zu lang und dir fehlt der Anpressdruck? Kühler abschleifen + Plastikringe auf der Platine sind nicht ohne.

ist mir grad eingefallen - ich bin gestern in DX:MD nach ca 2Std Spielzeit rausgeflogen als ich entweder das Inventar oder die Karte öffnen wollte, jetzt merke ich dass die beiden Aktionen so ziemlich ruckeln


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Was außer Takt, Spannung und Powerlimit soll denn noch relevant sein? Alle Temps sind übrigens im grünen Bereich.
> 
> AMD müsste eigentlich solche schlechten Chips bei dem Preis aussortieren. Das Package ist auch ziemlich uneben. Das sollte eigentlich nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gehen.



Die Kurve wäre z.B. Interessant oder der HBM Takt.Auch deine genauen Temperaturen.
Ganz Problemfrei bin ich aber auch nicht, ich hab zwar keine Probleme mit den Temps oder mit Abstürzen, aber mein NT bockt ein wenig rum bei meinem Setting. Die Lastspitzen scheinen nicht ohne zu sein.
Eben hat er mir ausgeknipst als ich aus RE2 raus wollte über den Taskmanager, das mochte er gar net. Es ist auch krass wie heiß die Karte immer noch wird wenn ich mal 2-3h am Stück spiele, normale Spiele sind kein Thema, da bleibe ich locker unter 60Grad GPU, aber mit Asyncronus Compute rastet die GPU total aus.
Mal sehn ob ich das über das PowerLimit abfedern kann.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich noch beide Grakas im Gehäuse, oder auch mal nur mit der Radeon 7 das ocen probiert?



Ich hab die Seven im Zweitrechner, wo ein 650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 80+ Platinum verbaut ist. Das müsste dicke reichen. 

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden wäre. Man sollte allerdings vorsichtig mit der Aussage sein, dass die Seven im Allgemeinen eine super geile OC Karte ist.

@croco: Kann natürlich sein, dass der mangelnde Anpressdruck des Kühlers zu drastischen Temperaturspitzen führt. Allerdings zeigt der Wattman das nicht an. Die Temps lagen auch bei 1.1V unter 100 Grad.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich hab die Seven im Zweitrechner, wo ein 650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 80+ Platinum verbaut ist. Das müsste dicke reichen.
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden wäre. Man sollte allerdings vorsichtig mit der Aussage sein, dass die Seven im Allgemeinen eine super geile OC Karte ist.



Hast du's auf Single- oder Multi-Rail geschaltet? Denn Multi hier ein Problem sein kann. Und zwar sieht es genauso aus wie bei meinem alten 600W Multi-Rail aus. Das 12V1 Rail hat bei mir glaub ich nicht mal 300W, kleinster OverLoad -> abschalten (was die guten NTs so machen sollen)


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Genauso könnte Er auch erstmal den HBM auf 1100+Auto zurücknehmen. Man sollte die Instabilitäten der Reihe nach angehen.
Ein rel. hoher Mittelwert scheint auch günstig zu sein. Bei Gaussmath evtl. sogar höher als die 856mV.
Und den Anfangswert kann man ja auch mal moderat anheben, damit die Kurve insgesamt gleichmäßiger wird und net so ein Gipfelsturm am Ende.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich hab die Seven im Zweitrechner, wo ein 650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 80+ Platinum verbaut ist. Das müsste dicke reichen.
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden wäre. Man sollte allerdings vorsichtig mit der Aussage sein, dass die Seven im Allgemeinen eine super geile OC Karte ist.
> 
> @croco: Kann natürlich sein, dass der mangelnde Anpressdruck des Kühlers zu drastischen Temperaturspitzen führt. Allerdings zeigt der Wattman das nicht an. Sie Temps lagen auch bei 1.1V unter 100 Grad.



Nu werd mal nicht gleich so pessimistisch. Versorg mich doch mal mit Daten, vielleicht finde ich ja was.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2019)

@croco: Wusste gar nicht, dass man da was umschalten kann. 

@RX480: Der Speicher lief mit Defaults.

@Gurdi: Ne, das ist Realismus.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

@gauss: soweit ich mich mit den NTs auskenne, die be quiet! Dark Power Pro 80+ Platinums haben alle als Standard Multi-Rail-Betrieb und diesen  Jumper, mit dem man die Rails zu einem Mono-Rail schalten kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

@Gaussmath
Deine Graka ist halt ein bisschen "gaussig". Erstaunlich, das Es überhaupt noch geht.

Gebe Da den Vorrednern recht, das man erst umbauen sollte, wenn mit Ref. schon etwas UVen geht.
Gerade bei der guten Verfügbarkeit lieber nochmal umtauschen. Oder gleich 2x bestellen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

@gauss: Ich werd' grad aus dem Datenblatt nicht schlau, wieviel du über die PCIe-Stromleitungen kriegst, aber probier doch mal das NT zu Mono-Rail zu schalten, wenn du den Jumper noch hast.

Edit für mich: sehr wahrscheinlich überzeugt doch das Pro Platinum zu kaufen


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Warum so teuer ? Das Corsair hat auch nen Umschalter:
Corsair Vengeance 750M 80 PLUS Silver 750W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020176-EU) ab €'*'92,21 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
(siehe Produkteigenschaften: umschaltbar auf 62,5A@12V)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

Ich brauche eher 850W, ich plane mit dem neuen Rechner auf Threadripper-Plattform umzusteigen mit Linux als Host und Windows im KVM als Gast-System mit PCIe-Passthrough. Dafür brauch ich noch eine GraKa bis ca 100W. Und außerdem hab ich Corsair schon mal gehabt und irgendwas hat mir da nicht getaugt, weiß nicht mehr was. Die SW-Lösungen über USB bringen mir eh nix, da sie unter Linux nicht laufen.

@gauss: kannsu du bitte in Strange Brigade dein HBM-Clock beobachten, wenn dieses Texturen-Bug auftritt? Ich habe gerade ein (vermutlich WattMan-) Bug erwischt, wo der HBM-Clock nicht wirklich über 800MHz will und habe sogar in The Division massive Probleme mit dem Texturen-Streaming, die wollen einfach nicht laden, erst nach ein paar Sekunden. Der HBM-Clock wackelt sogar zwischen 350 und 800 und ganz kurz bis zu 1100MHz


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Was spricht eigentlich gegen Corsair ? Mir gefällt immer bei HisN der In vs. Out vom NT per Corsair-Tool.
Corsair TX-M Series Modular TX850M 80 PLUS Gold 850W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020130) ab €'*'104,99 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich gegen Corsair ?



Wie oben beschrieben - Linux. Bring mir nix.


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Soll man net den PC neu starten bei dem HBM-Bug ?
Rein- und Raustabben bei Games soll auch net hilfreich sein.

Known Issues 19.3.1
Modifying memory clocks on Radeon VII in Radeon Wattman may intermittently result in memory clocks becoming locked at 800Mhz.
Changes made in Radeon WattMan settings via Radeon Overlay may sometimes not save or take effect once Radeon Overlay is closed.
Performance metrics overlay and Radeon WattMan gauges may experience inaccurate fluctuating readings on AMD Radeon VII.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. März 2019)

Ja, wenn man "Known Issues" ließt und auch wahrnimmt - schon


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal ein run mit 1V (Takt droppt leider mit steigender Temp und VRAM war nicht max OC), CPU @ 3.7GHz
> Denke da geht noch was^^
> 
> 
> ...


welche Spannung liegt bei dir mit 3.7ghz an?


----------



## Duvar (12. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> welche Spannung liegt bei dir mit 3.7ghz an?



1.038V


----------



## spl1ce (12. März 2019)

Alphacool zieht mit Wasserblock nach: Alphacool Teases their Eisblock GPX Radeon VII Water Block | OC3D News




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und  hier noch was aus dem overclock Forum : Radeon VII Undervolting / Overclocking - Google Tabellen
...wurde hier ja auch schon mehrfach erwähnt sowas zu starten.


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Alphacool zieht mit Wasserblock nach: Alphacool Teases their Eisblock GPX Radeon VII Water Block | OC3D News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiler Kühler, muss nur noch die Performance dazu passen
Wäre auch für solch eine Tabelle


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

@croco: Ich teste das mal mit dem Single Rail Modus. Allerdings läuft die Karte bei 1900MHz und Spannungen über 1060mV derart aus dem Sweetspot, dass ich das eh nur testweise fahren würde.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Alphacool zieht mit Wasserblock nach: Alphacool Teases their Eisblock GPX Radeon VII Water Block | OC3D News
> 
> 
> 
> ...




coole Sache,  wie sieht das eigentlich aus,  bin was Wakü angeht eher ein Frischling,  brauche ich dazu noch, schläuche, pumpe,  ausgleichsbehälter, Radiator Block???? Keine lust nur wegen ne GPU Wakü 300-400€ auszugeben..
oder kann da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> coole Sache,  wie sieht das eigentlich aus,  bin was Wakü angeht eher ein Frischling,  brauche ich dazu noch, schläuche, pumpe,  ausgleichsbehälter, Radiator Block???? Keine lust nur wegen ne GPU Wakü 300-400€ auszugeben..
> oder kann da jemand was empfehlen?





WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf die Ansprüche an
> Minimum ein 280er oder 360er Radi sollte es schon sein für die Vega.
> Das Günstigste wäre:
> Magicool DCP450M Pumpen/AGB Kombi ~40€: MagiCool DCP450 ab €'*'39,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Für die Seven würde ich minimum 1x280, 1x240 verbauen. Besser 2x280 oder 2x360 oder ähnliches.


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

Es gab ja Mal wo ne grobe Richtlinie für die Radiatorgrößen!
Pro 100W 120mm Radiatorfläche. Solange kein OC machst kann man es dabei auch belassen.
Ich würde aber jetzt Mal frech behaupten bei OC auf 50-75W pro 120mm Radiatorfläche zu gehen. Die Karte "kann" bis an die 375W ohne Powermod ziehen.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Für die Seven würde ich minimum 1x280, 1x240 verbauen. Besser 2x280 oder 2x360 oder ähnliches.



Vielen dank! Preislich ist das noch okay.
Müsste man nur noch warten bis der Block für die Seven raus kommt. Plätz wäre für ein 2x240er frei


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Vielen dank! Preislich ist das noch okay.
> Müsste man nur noch warten bis der Block für die Seven raus kommt. Plätz wäre für ein 2x240er frei



Ich würde die Radiatorfläche komplett für die Seven nutzen. 
Oder überlegen auf ein größeres Case für die Zukunft zu kaufen. Solltest Mal eine "hitzige" CPU haben die Kühlung braucht, bist froh noch Radiatorfläche dafür frei zu haben.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @croco: Ich teste das mal mit dem Single Rail Modus. Allerdings läuft die Karte bei 1900MHz und Spannungen über 1060mV derart aus dem Sweetspot, dass ich das eh nur testweise fahren würde.



Was heißt "aus dem Sweetspot"? Aber stürzt nicht ab?


An alle: will jemand solche Google-doc-datei starten nur für uns hier oder da mitmachen?


----------



## BladeTNT (12. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Ich würde die Radiatorfläche komplett für die Seven nutzen.
> Oder überlegen auf ein größeres Case für die Zukunft zu kaufen. Solltest Mal eine "hitzige" CPU haben die Kühlung braucht, bist froh noch Radiatorfläche dafür frei zu haben.



Ja!    Für die CPU nutze ich eine AIO Enermax LiqFusion 240 und bin total zufrieden mit der.
Deswegen fand ich es etwas blöd extra Pumpe, etc zusätzlich anzuschaffen. Aber ja gute 200€ würde ich noch für ausgeben. Sofern ich da mit den Takt "etwas" hochschrauben kann.


----------



## luck1921 (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal diverse Monitoringtools ausprobiert. Kann das sein das Ihr mit dem Wattman im Hintergrund loggt?



Du meinst das Overlay, was man mit STRG+Shift+L/O aufruft?
Das hatte ich währen den Abstürzen nicht an.

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach die Auswirkung?


----------



## luck1921 (12. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was heisst bei dir Vorversion und neue Version?
> 
> Ich habe den 19.3.1 erst am Samstag installiert. Blackscreens hatte ich bisher bei Subnautica und DMC5.



Nach etwa 30 min Subnautica gestern Abend, kam es zu einem Blackscreen ohne Neustart. tjunction war bei ca. 100°. 
Neustarten musste ich anschließend trotzdem manuell, weil der Treiber am Sack war und nichts mehr reagiert hat.

Die restlichen 2,5h liefen zwar nicht ganz perfomant (Frame-Einbrüche), aber zumindest ohne Blackscreens.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. März 2019)

Die Frage ist eben ob dir Lautstärke wichtig ist, oder nicht.
Theoretisch kann man auch 400W mit nem guten 280er Rad kühlen, da müssen die Lüfter aber ziemlich arbeiten, und es müssen nahezu perfekte Umstände herrschen (nur Mesh im Ansaugbereich zB.)

Die 100W/120 Rad-Fläche sind nur ein grober Richtwert. Leise ist es damit nicht, und unbedingt Kühl auch nicht, jedoch sicher besser, als mit dem schlechten Ref-Kühler.

@BladeTNT was hast du denn für ein Case?


----------



## BladeTNT (12. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @BladeTNT was hast du denn für ein Case?



Thermaltake View 71 TG   
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/6f2d63-1552380151.jpg

Klar könnte es noch ganz oben dran basteln wäre platz für glaube 3x360er etc


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. März 2019)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den WattMan sofort zu starten ohne das ganze Zeugs mit den durchzuklicken?


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben ob dir Lautstärke wichtig ist, oder nicht.
> Theoretisch kann man auch 400W mit nem guten 280er Rad kühlen, da müssen die Lüfter aber ziemlich arbeiten, und es müssen nahezu perfekte Umstände herrschen (nur Mesh im Ansaugbereich zB.)
> 
> Die 100W/120 Rad-Fläche sind nur ein grober Richtwert. Leise ist es damit nicht, und unbedingt Kühl auch nicht, jedoch sicher besser, als mit dem schlechten Ref-Kühler.
> ...



Das meinte ich auch mit der realen Kühlfläche 



BladeTNT schrieb:


> Thermaltake View 71 TG
> 
> Klar könnte es noch ganz oben dran basteln wäre platz für glaube 3x360er etc



Dann nutz den Platz aus für die Radiatoren, sonst beißt dir selber in den Arsch wenn die 2*240er Radiatoren zu klein sind...weil dann kannst nochmal kaufen. 
Zuviel Kühlfläche gibt es einfach nicht!


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Thermaltake View 71 TG
> https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/6f2d63-1552380151.jpg
> 
> Klar könnte es noch ganz oben dran basteln wäre platz für glaube 3x360er etc


Das ist schonmal eine gute Voraussetzung 
280er und 360er nehmen sich nicht viel von der Fläche, somit könntest du mit 50€ 2x280er als B-Ware holen, so günstig bekommst du kaum so viel Fläche.

Wenn du aber genauere Beratung zu den Einzelteilen etc. möchtest, erstelle doch einen eigenen Beratungsthread im Wakü-Bereich des Forums 

Ist hier nämlich alles OT


----------



## BladeTNT (12. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal eine gute Voraussetzung
> 280er und 360er nehmen sich nicht viel von der Fläche, somit könntest du mit 50€ 2x280er als B-Ware holen, so günstig bekommst du kaum so viel Fläche.
> 
> Wenn du aber genauere Beratung zu den Einzelteilen etc. möchtest, erstelle doch einen eigenen Beratungsthread im Wakü-Bereich des Forums
> ...



Ja werde ich machen, dennoch vielen dank Leute!

Ne Frage zu OC. Die Leistungsgrenze Settings.  MUSS man die nutzen um  den höheren Takt Stabil laufen zu lassen oder reicht die höhere spannung aus? Komme da immer durcheinander, was genau ausser mehr Strom verbrauch das bewirkt


----------



## luck1921 (12. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Für die Seven würde ich minimum 1x280, 1x240 verbauen. Besser 2x280 oder 2x360 oder ähnliches.



hmm, wenn dann hätte ich den 2700X auch gleich noch mit unter wasser gesetzt, habe aber "nur" Platz für nen 360er vorn und nen 240er top.
eure genannten settings nur für die r7 hauen mich hier grad ein wenig vom hocker..


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. März 2019)

luck1921 schrieb:


> hmm, wenn dann hätte ich den 2700X auch gleich noch mit unter wasser gesetzt, habe aber "nur" Platz für nen 360er vorn und nen 240er top.
> eure genannten settings nur für die r7 hauen mich hier grad ein wenig vom hocker..


Wie gesagt, jeder hat andere Ansprüche.
Ich habe aktuell für nen R5 1600 & ne Vega 56 insgesamt 7x120 und 2x140 als Radi-Fläche intern, und bin immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden


----------



## DARPA (12. März 2019)

Ich hab gestern nochmal verschiedenste Games queerbeet getestet mit 19.3.1

Zusammenfassend für die letzten Tage kann ich sagen, dass ein Absturz nie mitten beim zocken kommt, sondern wenn man. z.B. nen Ladebildschirm weiterklickt oder beim raustabben oder Ändern von Grafikeinstellungen (z.B. Auflösung).
Bin dann wieder auf den 19.2.2 zurück und danach keinen Crash mehr. 
Muss aber weiter testen.


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

luck1921 schrieb:


> hmm, wenn dann hätte ich den 2700X auch gleich noch mit unter wasser gesetzt, habe aber "nur" Platz für nen 360er vorn und nen 240er top.
> eure genannten settings nur für die r7 hauen mich hier grad ein wenig vom hocker..



Naja ich selbst werde für die Seven einen 480mm Monsta im Push/Pull verwenden und rechne damit das der nicht reicht von der Kapazität, deshalb hab ich noch nen 480/45  geplant inkl i7 7700k


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2019)

Also was die richtige Radiator Größe angeht kann ich sagen 100w pro 120er Radiator zum abführen. Das doppelte für einen relativ leisen Betrieb und das 3fache für richtig silent würde ich sagen. Als Ausgangspunkt dient die Wassertemperatur, mit dieser fällt alles.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern nochmal verschiedenste Games queerbeet getestet mit 19.3.1
> 
> Zusammenfassend für die letzten Tage kann ich sagen, dass ein Absturz nie mitten beim zocken kommt, sondern wenn man. z.B. nen Ladebildschirm weiterklickt oder beim raustabben oder Ändern von Grafikeinstellungen (z.B. Auflösung).
> Bin dann wieder auf den 19.2.2 zurück und danach keinen Crash mehr.
> Muss aber weiter testen.



Das dürften dann schlicht die Schwankungen sein. Ich denke der Abitrator arbeitet immer noch nicht ganz sauber.



luck1921 schrieb:


> Du meinst das Overlay, was man mit STRG+Shift+L/O aufruft?
> Das hatte ich währen den Abstürzen nicht an.
> 
> Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach die Auswirkung?


Nein ich meine das AMD Treiberfenster vom Wattman wo die Graphen mitloggen. nicht das OSD.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein ich meine das AMD Treiberfenster vom Wattman wo die Graphen mitloggen. nicht das OSD.


Ja, den habe ich immer im Hintergrund offen, probiere heute Abend ohne (Entzug wird schwierig sein)


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ja, den habe ich immer im Hintergrund offen, probiere heute Abend ohne (Entzug wird schwierig sein)



Lasst den mal zu, das scheint Probleme zu machen.

High OC mal fertig gemacht und in die Listen hier im Forum eingepflegt damit mal ne Seven drin ist. Ich hab mir jetzt nicht wirklich mühe gegeben, aber viel höher komme ich auch nicht. Ab 2,1Ghz hab ich Hardcap denke ich. Shadow ist immer noch knapp vor mir...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lasst den mal zu, das scheint Probleme zu machen.
> 
> High OC mal fertig gemacht und in die Listen hier im Forum eingepflegt damit mal ne Seven drin ist. Ich hab mir jetzt nicht wirklich mühe gegeben, aber viel höher komme ich auch nicht. Ab 2,1Ghz hab ich Hardcap denke ich. Shadow ist immer noch knapp vor mir...
> 
> ...



Dann deckt sich das mit meiner Erfahrung beim Benchen.
Weil trotz verbesserter Kühlung hängst du auch an dem "Hardcap" oder an der Schallmauer wie ich auch.
Ist das Powerlimit hier das Problem, oder einfach die Limitierung durch die TJ.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Dürfte die TJ sein denke ich.


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Was heißt "aus dem Sweetspot"? Aber stürzt nicht ab?



Doch leider schon. Ist die Spannung zu niedrig, habe ich Bildfehler und dann Abstürze. Ist die Spannung zu hoch, Freezes weil vermutlich das Netzteil limitiert. Ich bekomme nicht einmal 1850MHz stabil. Mit Biegen und Brechen nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Doch leider schon. Ist die Spannung zu niedrig, habe ich Bildfehler und dann Abstürze. Ist die Spannung zu hoch, Freezes weil vermutlich das Netzteil limitiert. Ich bekomme nicht einmal 1850MHz stabil. Mit Biegen und Brechen nicht.



Irgendwas stimmt bei dir nicht.
Wieviel Volt brauchst du denn für Stock.


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt bei dir nicht.
> Wieviel Volt brauchst du denn für Stock.



Ich kann dir sagen, was bei mir nicht stimmt. Die Chip-Lotterie stimmt nicht. ^^ Ich brauche 980mV für die stock Taktrate, wobei das dann aber auch bei Hardcore Last (AC+Vulkan+4k) über 4 Stunden rockstable ist.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es immer "an mir liegt". Was soll ich denn noch machen? 

* Kühler optimiert
* Kühler plan geschliffen
* teure WLP vewendet
* Kühler mit Gummiringen justiert
* BIOS geflasht
* Treiber mit DDU sauber reinstalliert
* Netzteil auf Single Rail umstellen
* Optimale Settings in stundenlanger Fleißarbeit ermitteln



Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Der Chip ist *******, weil AMD jeden Schrott durch die Qualitätskontrolle gewunken hat.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Und wenn du ausgehend davon den Takt erhöhst ohne anhebung des Powerlimits? Wie hast du denn deine Kurve eingestellt?


----------



## BladeTNT (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Und wenn du ausgehend davon den Takt erhöhst ohne anhebung des Powerlimits? Wie hast du denn deine Kurve eingestellt?



Muss man den Powerlimit erhöhen beim OC? Frisst der nicht gleich 50 watt mehr?


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Muss man den Powerlimit erhöhen beim OC? Frisst der nicht gleich 50 watt mehr?



Es bringt Stabilität beim Takt und die Spannung muss dafür nicht bis ans Limit gebracht werden. Was wiederum minimal bessere Temperaturen bringt. Das verhält sich von Karte zu Karte verschieden.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Aktuell muss man auch etwas aufpassen wegen dem Retpoline Update. Das sorgt wohl auch flessig für Abstürze.


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aktuell muss man auch etwas aufpassen wegen dem Retpoline Update. Das sorgt wohl auch flessig für Abstürze.



Stimmt.
Ich hoffe das Update kann ich ohne Probleme deinstallieren.
Ich versteh auch nicht wieso Microsoft dieses Update online lässt, wenn die Probleme schon länger bekannt sind


----------



## hwk (12. März 2019)

Der "Retpoline - Fix" selbst ist aber wohl eher nicht die Ursache. Windows 10: Performance-Frust statt -Lust nach Retpoline-Patch gegen Spectre V2 | heise online


----------



## Duvar (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, was bei mir nicht stimmt. Die Chip-Lotterie stimmt nicht. ^^ Ich brauche 980mV für die stock Taktrate, wobei das dann aber auch bei Hardcore Last (AC+Vulkan+4k) über 4 Stunden rockstable ist.
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es immer "an mir liegt". Was soll ich denn noch machen?
> 
> ...



Welche Spannung liegt denn @ stock an unter Last ab Werk?


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Welche Spannung liegt denn @ stock an unter Last ab Werk?



Ich glaube, es sind 1060mV.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es sind 1060mV.



Das ist eigentlch nicht hoch. Du dürftest eigentlch auch keine Bildfehler, also Artefakte sehen bei zu hoher Übertaktung. Mit dem neuen Treiber kommt das eigentlich ncht mehr vor.


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

Es ist aber so.


----------



## ryev (12. März 2019)

also ich hab die karte jetzt retourniert. mir ist das ding einfach zu laut und wenn ich sie undervolte und anschließend noch untertakte, damit das ding ruhig ist, kann ich auch gleich ne vega 64 nitro+ nehmen 

zwischenzeitlich hatte ich noch ne 2080 ti ftw3 ultra da. performance geil, aber die lüfter klicken laut beim anlaufen und spulenfiepen aus der hölle ab 110 fps o0

also back to 980 ti...


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es ist aber so.



So kommen wir nicht weiter.Wenn du glaubst alles versucht zu haben, dann lass gut sein. Warum du jetzt aber alles so interpretierst das man dir irgendwas vorwerfen würde muss ich nicht verstehen oder?
Es wäre zumindest mal interessant gewesen eine Karte die eben nicht so hoch kommt abzuklopfen systematisch.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. März 2019)

Mein lieber Schwan, was werden denn hier für Radiatoren angedacht für die läppschen 250-300W der Seven?^^Braucht Ihr es mucks mäußchen still? 
Mit den Erfahrungen von FuryX und Vega64 werde ich wohl im Bereich eines 240ér Radiators und 800rpm bleiben.

@gaussmath: Ich brauch bei meiner Karte 964mV für die bis zu 1800MHz.
980mV find ich jetzt gar nicht soo übel wenn du sagst rockstable.
Ist halt auch echt Anwendungsabhängig. Es gibt Szenarien da reichen meinem Chip 942mV für die bis zu 1800MHz, aber nicht überall.
964mV scheint ein ganz vernünftiger Kompromiss, womit eben auch hin- und hertabben, ReLive, Radeon OSD usw. zuverlässig funktionieren.
Hier wird die Karte ja sonst schonmal etwas empfindlich.


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Ich werde erstmal noch das Netzteil auf Single Rail umstellen und dann dann lass ich's auch tatsächlich gut sein. Ich denke einfach, dass der Chip ******* ist.


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, was werden denn hier für Radiatoren angedacht für die läppschen 250-300W der Seven?^^Braucht Ihr es mucks mäußchen still?
> Mit den Erfahrungen von FuryX und Vega64 werde ich wohl im Bereich eines 240ér Radiators und 800rpm bleiben.
> 
> @gaussmath: Ich brauch bei meiner Karte 964mV für die bis zu 1800MHz.
> ...



Für Stock Takt reicht das bestimmt, aber wenn man anständig übertakten will mit Powermod, dann ist man für jedes Grad das man kühler ist dankbar


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Ich werde erstmal noch das Netzteil auf Single Rail umstellen und dann dann lass ich's auch tatsächlich gut sein. Ich denke einfach, dass der Chip ******* ist.



Macht Sinn, warte mal die nächste Treiberpflege ab. Ich hatte das bei dem Treiber davor so ähnlich, da kam nur Mist bei raus. Hab dann mein  stabiles Setting genommen und erst mal in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Hui, ich hab mir jetzt nochmal ein wenig die Spannungsversorgung und die Lastspitzen angeschaut. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer was die Karte bereits bei 1,1V da produziert.
Also bei OpenDraw wie bei mir sind das bestimmt kurzzeitige Lastspitzen von 450Watt, wenn das reicht.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. März 2019)

Hast du die Karte komplett auf einem Rail? Dein NT scheint 850W zu haben, packt es das noch gut?


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hui, ich hab mir jetzt nochmal ein wenig die Spannungsversorgung und die Lastspitzen angeschaut. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer was die Karte bereits bei 1,1V da produziert.
> Also bei OpenDraw wie bei mir sind das bestimmt kurzzeitige Lastspitzen von 450Watt, wenn das reicht.



Also sind es die Lastspitzen was ein zu schwaches NT abschmieren lassen?!
Dann ist ja ein 800W Single Rail NT bald Pflicht?!


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Ich hab ein 550Watt Digifanless an einer Rail. Die 1,1V schalten dies aber bereits ab, wie gestern bereits berichtet.


----------



## gbm31 (12. März 2019)

Hab ich doch gesagt. Ab 1.05V geht die Post ab. 

Und da meine keine wirkliche Perle ist und der 2700x mit PBO auch an 160W kratzt ist das für mein 550er kein Zuckerschlecken.

Ich hab ein Corsair TX-M mit 850W im Zulauf,...


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Ich behalte das mal im Auge, ich teste auch mal SingleRail(kann das recht komfortabel via Software umschalten)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Also sind es die Lastspitzen was ein zu schwaches NT abschmieren lassen?!
> Dann ist ja ein 800W Single Rail NT bald Pflicht?!



Wenn das NT abschaltet - dann ja, Lastspitzen. Daher überlege ich auch, was ich mir kaufen soll und wie die Karte mit einem NT zusammenspielt welches ausschließlich Multi-Rail kann, wie z.B. Straight Power 11. Was passiert, wenn ich die an 12V3+12V4 mir je 26A schließe, nicht dass dann eins raushaut. Mit der internen Stromversorgung kenne mich nicht aus


----------



## gbm31 (12. März 2019)

Die Frage ist auch ob mit offenem PT die dauernde Last für die 7nm gut ist...


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wenn das NT abschaltet - dann ja, Lastspitzen. Daher überlege ich auch, was ich mir kaufen soll und wie die Karte mit einem NT zusammenspielt welches ausschließlich Multi-Rail kann, wie z.B. Straight Power 11. Was passiert, wenn ich die an 12V3+12V4 mir je 26A schließe, nicht dass dann eins raushaut. Mit der internen Stromversorgung kenne mich nicht aus



Das klappt ohne Probleme, musst halb nur jeweils einen Strang verwenden. Also ich hab Ihn jetzt mal ein wenig gequält, auf der SingleRail bleibt er stabil auch beim fiesen rein und raus tabben.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (12. März 2019)

Mein Corsair HX1200i wird bei meiner Vega 64 Nitro+ nicht mal handwarm. Der Lüfter dreht sich auch bei Volllast nicht. Es kostet zwar einiges ist aber auch sein Geld wert.


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

So, gerade nochmal Single Rail getetstet. Die gleichen Abstürze...


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> So, gerade nochmal Single Rail getetstet. Die gleichen Abstürze...



Hab auch mal mit Single Rail weiter übertaktet. Ändert nichts an meinen OC Ergebnissen. Aber wenigstens schmeißt mich das NT so nicht raus.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. März 2019)

@gauss: wie genau äußert sich das? Blackscreen, Reboot, Freezes, Abschalten und nicht neustarten? und ab welcher Frequenz fängt es an. Deine 980mV für Stock sind ja schon mal sehr gut.

Ich werde später etwas übertakten und den Verbrauch mitloggen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

Ja, die 980mV sind echt eigentlich ganz gut. Vor allem ist das rockstable: Games, Compute, Brennen (kleiner Scherz)... 
Mich wundert daher, dass 1900MHz/1080mV nicht laufen will. Das ganze äußert sich durch Freezes, Bild bleibt stehen und nach einer Weile wird das Spiel beendet. Windows läuft geschmeidig weiter.


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, die 980mV sind echt eigentlich ganz gut. Vor allem ist das rockstable: Games, Compute, Brennen (kleiner Scherz)...
> Mich wundert daher, dass 1900MHz/1080mV nicht laufen will. Das ganze äußert sich durch Freezes, Bild bleibt stehen und nach einer Weile wird das Spiel beendet. Windows läuft geschmeidig weiter.



Hattest nicht irgendeinen Defekt vorher an der Karte? 
Wie waren die Ergebnisse vor dem Umbau?


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Hattest nicht irgendeinen Defekt vorher an der Karte?
> Wie waren die Ergebnisse vor dem Umbau?



Katastrophal. Die Karte ist bei 110 Grad verglüht. 1800MHz konnte ich erst nach dem Umbau + BIOS Flash stabil betreiben. Die 1900MHz sind das neue 1800Mhz...


----------



## BrandWolle (12. März 2019)

Wie sind die Temperaturen jetzt überhaupt bei 1800/1900/2000mhz wie verhält sich der HBM?


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Wie sind die Temperaturen jetzt überhaupt bei 1800/1900/2000mhz wie verhält sich der HBM?



1800MHz/980mV mit 82°C TJunction in der Spitze 
1900MHz/1080mV mit 95°C TJunction in der Spitze
2000MHz


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, die 980mV sind echt eigentlich ganz gut. Vor allem ist das rockstable: Games, Compute, Brennen (kleiner Scherz)...
> Mich wundert daher, dass 1900MHz/1080mV nicht laufen will. Das ganze äußert sich durch Freezes, Bild bleibt stehen und nach einer Weile wird das Spiel beendet. Windows läuft geschmeidig weiter.



Hast du immer Back to Desktop oder rebootet der PC auch mal neu?


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du immer Back to Desktop oder rebootet der PC auch mal neu?



Immer zurück zum Desktop.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Immer zurück zum Desktop.



Dann ist das wahrscheinlich nicht dein Core. Wie sehen denn die anderen Temps aus?


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann ist das wahrscheinlich nicht dein Core. Wie sehen denn die anderen Temps aus?



VRM 45-65 Grad und Speicher 60-65 Grad. Alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Was macht deine Soc Clock. wie stark schwankt die?


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2019)

Oh, das weiß ich gar nicht. Ich checke das morgen mal.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Oh, das weiß ich gar nicht. Ich checke das morgen mal.



Also dein Fehlerbild hört sich  für mich eher danach an als wäre Softwaretechnisch was bei dir im argen. So ähnlich hat sich die Karte bei mir verhalten als das Powermanagment noch brocken war.

Im OC Thread habe ich den neusten ATI Flash sowie das Bios von AMD verlinkt. Flash das mal nochmal drüber.Dann geh mal vor wie ich vorher beim Treiber, installiere den Vorgänger und darüber installierst du dann den neusten Treiber, nicht Neuinstallation!

Man kann recht zuverlässig prüfen ob es ein Softwareproblem ist indem man ein Spiel im Fenstermodus verwendet, dann via Radeon Overlay übertakten. Das funktioniert nämlich zuverlässig. Gegeben falls Overlay offen lassen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Danke für den Tipp mit WattMan im Hintergrund!  Es macht tatsächlich Probleme, in 80% der Fälle, wenn ich das aufmache freezt mein HBM Clock bei Maximum (das freezt auch so immer wieder da ein). Außerdem kamen viele Freezes und abstürze vermutlich wegen dem im Hintergrund geöffneten WattMan. 

Ich habe gerade mein bis jetzt höchstes halbwegs stabiles OC Profil eingestellt - 2000/1200MHz @1050mV & PL+20 - und danach nochmal neugestartet. Dann ohne Radeon-SW zu öffnen 40 Minuten Strange Brigade mit Ultra und ASC gespielt und mit GPU-Z mitgeloggt, es liefen noch HWiNFO und RTSS, alles minimiert, keine Fenster sonst im Hintergrund. GPU-Z liest leider noch keine Junction raus, aber die war laut HWiNFO bei 106°Max, im Spiel war sie ungefähr zwischen 99-102°. Ich hatte ein mal für halbe Sekunde Blackscreen. Dafür dass meine Stock-Spannung 1051-1053mV ist, finde ich das schon beachtlich. Leider hatte ich alle anderen Clocks außer GPU und HBM abgewählt. 
Mit allen möglichen Programmen inkl. Wattman als Fenster im Hintergrund ist das nur unbestimmte Zeit für Benchen stabil gelaufen und in meisten Fällen in Blackscreen + Anwendung Crash gelandet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@gauss: du kannst dasselbe machen aber mit dem ganz leichten OC bei z.B. 1850MHz @1030mV, HBM und PL Stock lassen. Dann kann man evtl. auch noch sehen, ob da irgendwas sonst ausschlägt.


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2019)

Nimm den AB only, der zeigt dir alle VRMS an.In den Settings kannst du GPU Temps 2 aktivieren, das ist der HotSpot. Dann hast du alles was du brauchst.
Alles andere auslassen, GPUZ hat schon bei der V10 dazu geführt das es Spikes gab, HWInfo brauch man aktuell eigentlich nur weil es das einzige Tool ist das die wirkliche GPU Spannung ausliest, die anderen Übernehmen lediglich einen Fixwert. Zum tarieren der Spannung nützlich, ansonsten auch aus lassen.


----------



## RX480 (13. März 2019)

Mit Intel wirds jetzt sicher interessant. Das neue Kb4489899 ändert doch die Balance wieder etwas!


----------



## drstoecker (13. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, was werden denn hier für Radiatoren angedacht für die läppschen 250-300W der Seven?^^Braucht Ihr es mucks mäußchen still?
> Mit den Erfahrungen von FuryX und Vega64 werde ich wohl im Bereich eines 240ér Radiators und 800rpm bleiben.
> 
> @gaussmath: Ich brauch bei meiner Karte 964mV für die bis zu 1800MHz.
> ...


Auf die Temps bin ich mal gespannt mit nem 240er Radi!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Hab jetzt noch ein Experiment durchgeführt, 2050/1200MHz @1100mV PL+20 und DX:MD gespielt. Geendet hat das ganze im Treiberfehler, Bildfreeze und Gamecrash, aber erst nach knapp einer Stunde. Ich vermute sehr dass das diesmal die Junction war, die kroch am Ende auf 110, 111, das letzte was ich sah war 112, Temp war dabei 66.  Ich kam noch nicht dazu den MII nochmal gerade zu montieren, daher solche Differenz. Ich werde es morgen noch mitloggen. 

@gauss: hast du auf dem PC wo die Seven steckt Windows 10 oder 7? Hast du evtl eine freie SSD um das frisches Betriebssystem zu installieren? das bei dir sieht wirklich nach SW-Problem aus.

Ohne WattMan im hintergrund lässt es sich besser leben


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

Was ist denn DX:MD?
Die Temps hab ich mittlerweile im Griff, auch den HBM konnte ich jetzt wieder hochziehen. Hier hab ich bestimmt 90min gezockt, RE 2 1800p Max Out mit HDR.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (13. März 2019)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit Intel wirds jetzt sicher interessant. Das neue Kb4489899 ändert doch die Balance wieder etwas!


Ich lasse die Updates erstmal, gerade wo (fast) alle SW Einflüsse identifiziert wurden, die zu Instabilität führen. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Was ist denn DX:MD?
> Die Temps hab ich mittlerweile im Griff, auch den HBM konnte ich jetzt wieder hochziehen. Hier hab ich bestimmt 90min gezockt, RE 2 1800p Max Out mit HDR.
> 
> 
> ...


Deus Ex: Mankind divided. Es war das letzte, was Probleme gemacht hat, daher nochmal als Testobjekt genommen. Ich habe nicht viele neue anspruchsvolle Spiele und bei dem kenne ich schon jede Ecke und kann mich auf den Temperaturen konzentrieren. Es war der Plan, das es langsam überhitzt, wollte sehen wie das sich äußert, ohne alles im Hintergrund. 

PL+50 und Junction 101?!?! Aller Achtung, Doktor Gurdi Frankenstein! Deim Monster ist verdammt wirksam geworden! Womit hast du die kleinen Kühlkörper befestigt? Ich werde wahrscheinlich erst am WE zum nächsten Umbau kommen, probiere dann deine Methode mit längeren Abstandhaltern.
Langsam schließt sich der Kreis der Verdächtigen bei mir.


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, was werden denn hier für Radiatoren angedacht für die läppschen 250-300W der Seven?^^Braucht Ihr es mucks mäußchen still?
> Mit den Erfahrungen von FuryX und Vega64 werde ich wohl im Bereich eines 240ér Radiators und 800rpm bleiben.
> 
> @gaussmath: Ich brauch bei meiner Karte 964mV für die bis zu 1800MHz.
> ...



Ich will am Wochenende nen zweiten NexXxos Monsta 480 ins Case kloppen, lautlos in allen Lebenslagen ist der Plan!  Wobei ich ja nicht nur von 300W ausgehe sondern eher von 400W bei rund 2000-2100 MHz... ^^ Meine läuft aktuell auf 960mV, 945mV mag der Timespy, Games aber nicht. Da sind teilweise 950mV noch zu wenig und er steigt irgendwann stumpf aus nach ein paar Stunden.

Hoffe der Bykski Block taucht auch am Freitag/Samstag auf, dann kann ich alles in einem Abwasch erledigen und direkt testen in Sachen Temperatur, Takt etc. pp.


----------



## DARPA (13. März 2019)

Ich gebe mal vorsichtig Entwarnung. Meine Blackscreens sind wohl auf zu geringe Spannung zurückzuführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt für 1800/1000 MHz wieder bei 985 mV. Das war in den ersten Tagen mit der 7 mein stabiles UV. 
Zwischendurch hatte ich mit niedrigeren Spannungen experimentiert, was auch scheinbar stabil war. Aber 19.3.1 lastet die Karte eventuell anders/besser aus, so dass meine Settings aus 19.2.2 nun nicht mehr konstant stabil waren.

Also gestern dann nochmal Subnautica und Hitman gezockt mit
19.3.1
1800/1000 MHz
985 mV
PL -20%

Hatte damit nicht einen Crash.


Stock Voltage ist 1063 mV. Also im Grunde ist die Karte sehr ähnlich zu gaussmath seiner, nur das meine schon auf 2 GHz lief 

Als Monitoring Tools laufen Afterburner  + HWiNFO. Wattman und GPU-Z hab ich eigentlich nie im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## BrandWolle (13. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Ich will am Wochenende nen zweiten NexXxos Monsta 480 ins Case kloppen, lautlos in allen Lebenslagen ist der Plan!  Wobei ich ja nicht nur von 300W ausgehe sondern eher von 400W bei rund 2000-2100 MHz... ^^ Meine läuft aktuell auf 960mV, 945mV mag der Timespy, Games aber nicht. Da sind teilweise 950mV noch zu wenig und er steigt irgendwann stumpf aus nach ein paar Stunden.
> 
> Hoffe der Bykski Block taucht auch am Freitag/Samstag auf, dann kann ich alles in einem Abwasch erledigen und direkt testen in Sachen Temperatur, Takt etc. pp.



Angst vor mangelnder Kühlleistung mit deinem MoRa :-!


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

Ein Mora ist was völlig anderes!  Ich meine: selbst mit einem hatte ich maximal 6-7 Grad zwischen Wasser und Zimmertemperatur. Da hatten dann Vega64 und danach 1080ti zusätzlich zum 1920x @ 3,9 GHz ins Wasser geballert. Zwei sollten dann erstmal reichen. ^^


----------



## DARPA (13. März 2019)

Mein MO-RA steht zur Zeit abgeklemmt in der Ecke und dreht Däumchen


----------



## BrandWolle (13. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Ein Mora ist was völlig anderes!  Ich meine: selbst mit einem hatte ich maximal 6-7 Grad zwischen Wasser und Zimmertemperatur. Da hatten dann Vega64 und danach 1080ti zusätzlich zum 1920x @ 3,9 GHz ins Wasser geballert. Zwei sollten dann erstmal reichen. ^^



Stimmt sorry verwechselt xD
Bin gespannt welches Delta wir haben werden ^^


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

Bin ich auch gespannt drauf, sollte aber definitiv geringer sein als beim Stock Kühler


----------



## gaussmath (13. März 2019)

@DARPA: Welches Junction Temps hast du denn so mit 985mV nun? Beispielsweise in Wolfenstein oder Strange Brigade?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

@DARPA: ja, die Karte erlaubt sich mit 19.3.1 mehr als davor.  Die blieb meistens unter der eingestellten Spannung, auch wenn sehr instabil. Jetzt werden bei mir fast immer 6mV mehr als eingestellt gezogen. Hab schon 2 Profile um diese 6 erhöht, werde aber wohl auch 10-25mV draufhauen.


----------



## DARPA (13. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @DARPA: Welches Junction Temps hast du denn so mit 985mV nun? Beispielsweise in Wolfenstein oder Strange Brigade?



Ich hab jetzt keine Werte aus diesen beiden Games. Aber in der Regel 80-90 °C im Schnitt und Peakwerte von 105-110 °C.
Alles mit stock Kühler ohne Modding.

Ich zocke so weit wie möglich in UHD und maximal möglicher GPU-Auslastung für 60 fps V-Sync. Sprich die Karte bekommt immer ordentlich auffe Fresse.


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

Ein paar Infos zum VII Kühler von Bykski:

Radeon VII Bykski Waterblock Installed! : Amd

                     Core Clock Peak	    Core Clock Avg	Mem Clock Peak	Mem Clock Avg	GPU Temp Peak	Junction Temp Peak
Stock	             1801	                                 1719	                  1012	                         1006	                76C	                        110C
Bykski	      1832	                                 1804	                  1032	                         1008	                43C	                          64C

Sieht ganz ordentlich aus, auch wenn keine Infos zum Kreislauf dabei sind.


----------



## DARPA (13. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz ordentlich aus, auch wenn keine Infos zum Kreislauf dabei sind.



Er schreibt von 38 °C coolant temperature. Also eher ein schwächerer Loop.

Die Werte sehen aber schonmal gut aus.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Wow! Junction 64°, das ist ja ein Traum! Man, wann kann man endlich den in Deutschland eins kaufen


----------



## BrandWolle (13. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wow! Junction 64°, das ist ja ein Traum! Man, wann kann man endlich den in Deutschland eins kaufen



Benji21 bekommt seinen vermutlich Freitag oder Samstag


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wow! Junction 64°, das ist ja ein Traum! Man, wann kann man endlich den in Deutschland eins kaufen



Ich habe meinen bei ezmodding bestellt, verfügbar soll er ab dem 14. sein. Könnte also Freitag/Samstag schon da sein wenn die Post nicht wieder verkackt.

Radeon VII

erste Charge ist weg, zweite kommt am 25.03. dann (evtl. sind dann auch schon ekwb und Alphacool am start).

@DARPA tippe auf nen 240er, für 360 wäre das zu heiß.


----------



## gaussmath (13. März 2019)

Was ist mit dem anderen Kram von EZ: Pumpen, Radis. Kann man das empfehlen?


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

Kann ich so nichts zu sagen, der Kühler wird mein erstes Bykski Teil im PC sein. Sind ja 30er Radis, sollten also auch entsprechend wie die von anderen Herstellern performen.

Hier ist ein Erfahrungsbericht (aber über aliexpress bestellt):

Meine Erfahrungen mit Bykski Wasserkuehlungen (1/2) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

Zwar noch keine Temps etc., aber man sieht immerhin schon ein paar Bilder von dem Zeug. Dem Ersteller kam das zumindest schon relativ wertig vor.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2019)

Freue mich schon auf erste Tests, hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich ggf. doch nen Fullcover Block nehme und ne Modulare AIO mit 280er Radiator dranklemme. Dagegen steht natürlich der Preis 300 würde das insg. kosten. Nur der Morpheus für die VII (wenn er denn irgendwann mal kommt) wird sich wohl gegen max 70 Euro belaufen. Schwierig, schwierig xD


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf erste Tests, hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich ggf. doch nen Fullcover Block nehme und ne Modulare AIO mit 280er Radiator dranklemme. Dagegen steht natürlich der Preis 300 würde das insg. kosten. Nur der Morpheus für die VII (wenn er denn irgendwann mal kommt) wird sich wohl gegen max 70 Euro belaufen. Schwierig, schwierig xD



Das stimmt, dafür kannst du alles aber noch ne Schippe stärker fordern.  Dazu hält die ja auch X Jahre, musst ja in der Regel nur mal Schläuche/Tubes, Wasser oder die Kühlblöcke tauschen (bei Hardware wechsel oder du hast schwein und es gibt wieder Adapter).


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2019)

WOhl wahr, wohl wahr. Naja, wenn der Block wirklich so gut ist. Vlt gibt es ja dann auch fertige AIO-Lösungen für die VII. Hoffe die Hersteller werden langsam aktiv  Am besten Fullcover mit Backplate, das wäre am dollsten


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

Also ein neuer Morpheus für die VII wird kommen, das ist klar.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem anderen Kram von EZ: Pumpen, Radis. Kann man das empfehlen?


Die Pumpen scheinen ganz normale DDCs mit verringerter Leistungsaufnahme (und damit auch RPM) zu sein, also als unproblematisch einzustufen.
Die Radis sind mMn etwas teuer, aber wenn man sowieso neu kauft  Über die Qualität dieser kann ich nichts sagen, hatte noch nie einen in der Hand.

Die Fittings sind vergleichbar mit Bitspower.

Die Qualität der Blöcke ist auch hervorragend. Lediglich die Schrauben sollte man vor der Montage nochmal anziehen, die waren bei mir ein wenig locker


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ein neuer Morpheus für die VII wird kommen, das ist klar.



Hast du auf dem Schirm wie hoch die Verbesserungen durch den Morpheus insgesamt waren? Also Junction? VRM Temps konnte man ja damals noch net auslesen.

Ich mein, wenn ich mit Morpheus nur 10° schlechtere Junction habe, als mit Fullcover, dann spare ich mir die 250 Euro natürlich xD


----------



## BladeTNT (13. März 2019)

Hab eben auch nochmal OC getestet, 1950mhz/1099mv   aber die lautstärke und Junktion macht mir echt Angst  ging locker auf 109° hoch und die Lüfter schrien lauter als ich in der Mukibude haha
Aber es waren immerhin 5-6 Fps mehr 
Wo bleiben die Wakü Blocks.. es jukt mir schon in den Fingern alles zu bestellen, nur ob es sich lohnt Sie umzubauen wegen den paar FPS mehr? oder einfach so zu lassen mit UV / 90° hmm gute frage


----------



## RX480 (13. März 2019)

Computerbase kann keine AMD-Graka für "gutes" 4k-Gaming in D2 empfehlen. Hmm!?
Die sollten sich mal nen Freesync-Moni kaufen, die armen Schlucker.
The Division 2 im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Bei den Frametimes der R7 = Null-Problemo.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (13. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> ... Fingern alles zu bestellen, nur ob es sich lohnt Sie umzubauen wegen den paar FPS mehr? oder einfach so zu lassen mit UV / 90° hmm gute frage



Kommt doch ganz auf deine Games an...
Ich bin generell eher skeptisch was oc en angeht. Weil mir der Ertrag selten den Sprung zu spielbar gebracht hat...
Ich habe mir jetzt mal Forza dank Gurdi Bildern im High End Setup angesehen und gemerkt, dass mir mein Low End Setup, sowohl was CPU und GPU angeht, in meinem wichtigen Bereich um 60 Hz nicht viel bringt.
Die minimum Frames würden von 65 auf 75 steigen, dass bringt mir persönlich dann halt nichts.

Ich finde es aber super, dass sich die Leute damit beschäftigen und Ihre Erfahrungen teilen, damit ich mich, wenn es langsam ans End of Life meiner Graka geht, nochmal problemlos ans ausreizen wagen kann.

Ich denke man sollte wenn man nicht so auf das Geld achten muss, gleich in die Leistungsklasse investieren, die man anstrebt und sich nicht so auf das OC en verlassen und es eher als netten Bonus sehen.

Aber jeder wie er meint, anfang 20 hätte ich ganz andere Sachen gesagt


----------



## BladeTNT (13. März 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Kommt doch ganz auf deine Games an...



Ja zocke eigentlich vieles querbet. Aber bin auch ziemlich wählerrisch geworden. Werde immerhin auch 32 im Juni   da zockt man nicht mehr alles was die Kids so toll finden.
Aber in erster Linie geht es mir um die Temps & Lautstärke. Es ist derzeit akzeptabel, aber die Graka ist das lauteste in meinem Rechner.


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Computerbase kann keine AMD-Graka für "gutes" 4k-Gaming in D2 empfehlen. Hmm!?
> Die sollten sich mal nen Freesync-Moni kaufen, die armen Schlucker.
> The Division 2 im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> 
> Bei den Frametimes der R7 = Null-Problemo.



Ist nicht der erste Test wo steht "ab RX Vega 64 annehmbar spielbar" und die 20+ % schnellere VII wird schlicht nicht mal erwähnt. ^^ Wolfgang halt...


----------



## Benji21 (13. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hab eben auch nochmal OC getestet, 1950mhz/1099mv   aber die lautstärke und Junktion macht mir echt Angst  ging locker auf 109° hoch und die Lüfter schrien lauter als ich in der Mukibude haha
> Aber es waren immerhin 5-6 Fps mehr
> Wo bleiben die Wakü Blocks.. es jukt mir schon in den Fingern alles zu bestellen, nur ob es sich lohnt Sie umzubauen wegen den paar FPS mehr? oder einfach so zu lassen mit UV / 90° hmm gute frage



Alleine der Umbau von Stock auf Fullcover bringt ja schon schlappe 5% Takt und spart vermutlich auch wieder ein paar Watt ein, ähnlich wie bei Vega damals.


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Alleine der Umbau von Stock auf Fullcover bringt ja schon schlappe 5% Takt und spart vermutlich auch wieder ein paar Watt ein, ähnlich wie bei Vega damals.



Die Karte skaliert ganz gut mit Kälte, der Verbrauch sinkt messbar.

Zum Divison Benchmark: Die Schlüsse die da gezogen werden sind teils wirklich absoluter Quatsch.


> Die GeForce RTX 2070 hat die Radeon RX Vega 64 klar im Griff und die GeForce RTX 2060 liefert mehr FPS als die Radeon RX Vega 56.


----------



## gaussmath (13. März 2019)

Hab die 1850MHz bis jetzt stabil. Der Trick: Wattman nicht im Hintergrund laufen lassen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Hurra!! Gauss hat seine Karte gesund entwattmant! Gell, was es ausmachen kann, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, nur halt dass meine erst ab ca 1950 Probleme gemacht hat. Jetzt bleibt nur die Junction zu zähmen.


----------



## gaussmath (13. März 2019)

Ja, läuft stabil. Ich traue mich gar nicht weiter höher zu gehen mit dem Takt...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Doch, probier es ruhig einfach "linear" weiter zu gehen, einfach ausgehend von deinem stabilen Profil Clock zu erhöhen in dem du es an diesem Weißen Flag ziehst und die Spannung vom WattMan erhöhen lässt, ohne sofort selber anzupacken. Immer 20-25 MHz drauf und dann eine nicht so brutale Anwendung im Fenstermodus laufen lassen, z.B. FS Custom als FullHD im Fenster. Bei mir lief gestern sogar 2050, mehr hab ich vorerst nicht gewagt. Dann hat mich die Junction nach knapp einer Stunde(!) lahmgelegt.

Edit: und jetzt alle zusammen: "Dan-ke-Gur-di!" ohne dich würden wir noch weiter sitzen, die Abstürze bestaunen und fluchen!


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Edit: und jetzt alle zusammen: "Dan-ke-Gur-di!" ohne dich würden wir noch weiter sitzen, die Abstürze bestaunen und fluchen!


Joh kein Thema, ich teste halb viel und hab noch Erfahrung mit dem V10 Launch 

Gibts den Division 2 Key eigentlich schon? Hat das Game einen intrigierten Benchmark?


----------



## BladeTNT (13. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibts den Division 2 Key eigentlich schon? Hat das Game einen intrigierten Benchmark?



Freitag wird der Key wohl erst freigeschaltet.
Werde es auch Mal antraten. Richtig wild bin ich jetzt nicht drauf.  Auch komisch irgendwie, möchte PC Komplett ausbauen, tunen etc aber wirklich intensiv spielen tuhe ich nicht derzeit..xD


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Freitag wird der Key wohl erst freigeschaltet.
> Werde es auch Mal antraten. Richtig wild bin ich jetzt nicht drauf.  Auch komisch irgendwie, möchte PC Komplett ausbauen, tunen etc aber wirklich intensiv spielen tuhe ich nicht derzeit..xD



Ist bei mir ähnlich.

Hmm wenn Gauss lange still ist brennt entweder seine Karte oder aber er ist auf dem Weg die 2,3Ghz zu erklimmen


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Ich habe zwar die Demo zu TD2 gespielt, aber von einem Benchmark habe nix gesehen. Es war bei mir das am meisten fordernde Spiel bis jetzt


----------



## Edelhamster (13. März 2019)

Hat nen Benchmark, war in den Beta´s aber noch nicht verfügbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den CB Test zum Game find ich nicht gut. Nutzen in drei verschiedenen Auflösungen drei verschiedene Grafik-Presets.
Denke die Seven hätte sich in UHD mit Ultra- oder maxxedOut-Settings besser positioniert als nur mit High-


----------



## BladeTNT (13. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ähnlich.
> 
> Hmm wenn Gauss lange still ist brennt entweder seine Karte oder aber er ist auf dem Weg die 2,3Ghz zu erklimmen



Haha wir sind die Ersten die es erfahren 😂


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2019)

@Edelhamster ja, das finde ich auch Unsinn. Warum überhaupt 2k und 4k Benchmarks wenn die Details reduziert werden?! So ein Quatsch. Ob das am Ende spielbar ist oder nicht, wenn juckt das? Darum geht es in Benchmarks doch nicht. Ich spiel doch nicht auf 4k um dann Details zu reduzieren. Dann lieber in WQHD mit voller Lotte, vor allem da man meist ja auch nur einige Settings runterschrauben muss. Texturen und Objektdetails gehören aber nicht dazu. Lichter und Schatten wohl eher..


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Edelhamster ja, das finde ich auch Unsinn. Warum überhaupt 2k und 4k Benchmarks wenn die Details reduziert werden?! So ein Quatsch. Ob das am Ende spielbar ist oder nicht, wenn juckt das? Darum geht es in Benchmarks doch nicht. Ich spiel doch nicht auf 4k um dann Details zu reduzieren. Dann lieber in WQHD mit voller Lotte, vor allem da man meist ja auch nur einige Settings runterschrauben muss. Texturen und Objektdetails gehören aber nicht dazu. Lichter und Schatten wohl eher..



Zumal man dann einfach den Resscaler benutzt meistens und vielleicht bei den Schatten oder so spart.
Der AB hat mit Update von heute wirklich sehr konstante Auslesewerte. Der Takt ist auf jeden Fall schon mal stimmig, auch der Bug mit der GPU Auslastung ist behoben.


----------



## spl1ce (13. März 2019)

Leute mein Bykski Block ist heute Vormittag angekommen!!!!  Schaut in jeder Hinsicht gut aus. Da ich komplett auf Wakü umbaue bin ich auch noch dran. Im moment WoW Raid bis 22 Uhr und dann gehts weiter. Drückt mir die Daumen dass nix leckt ^^ Bilder gibts im laufe der Nacht/kommenden Tages.

Konfig wird mit 2x360 Radis betrieben


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. März 2019)

Hab den Benchmark von der TD2-Demo mal mit meiner V64 gemacht. AMD RX VEGA Laberthread


----------



## drstoecker (13. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Leute mein Bykski Block ist heute Vormittag angekommen!!!!  Schaut in jeder Hinsicht gut aus. Da ich komplett auf Wakü umbaue bin ich auch noch dran. Im moment WoW Raid bis 22 Uhr und dann gehts weiter. Drückt mir die Daumen dass nix leckt ^^ Bilder gibts im laufe der Nacht/kommenden Tages.
> 
> Konfig wird mit 2x360 Radis betrieben


 Bin darauf sehr gespannt!


----------



## BladeTNT (13. März 2019)

Ja geil! Haste aus dem Ausland bestellt? Wie lange hat Versand gedauert?


----------



## BrandWolle (13. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Leute mein Bykski Block ist heute Vormittag angekommen!!!!  Schaut in jeder Hinsicht gut aus. Da ich komplett auf Wakü umbaue bin ich auch noch dran. Im moment WoW Raid bis 22 Uhr und dann gehts weiter. Drückt mir die Daumen dass nix leckt ^^ Bilder gibts im laufe der Nacht/kommenden Tages.
> 
> Konfig wird mit 2x360 Radis betrieben



Wir wollen Fakten Fakten Fakten


----------



## spl1ce (13. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ja geil! Haste aus dem Ausland bestellt? Wie lange hat Versand gedauert?



Aliexpress , 10 Tage


----------



## BladeTNT (13. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Aliexpress , 10 Tage



Klingt gut danke, darf ich noch fragen welcher Versand? Gibt ja voll viele da..sogar dhl aber viel teurer..


----------



## spl1ce (13. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Klingt gut danke dann bestelle ich es mir auch dort, darf ich noch fragen welcher Versand? Gibt ja voll viele da..sogar dhl



Hatte den AliExpress Express ( XD ) genommen... Händler freundlich angeschrieben und bissl druck gemacht.


EDIT:  momentaner Stand ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. War mein Morpheus ja nicht lange die kälteste Karte 

Mal sehn was da so fluppt mit Wasser.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hab den Benchmark von der TD2-Demo mal mit meiner V64 gemacht. AMD RX VEGA Laberthread



Ist das nicht The Divison 1?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. War mein Morpheus ja nicht lange die kälteste Karte



Aber dafür ist deine doch die schönste 



> Ist das nicht The Divison 1?



Ja, das ist die 1, hab es auch übersehen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. März 2019)

Jo ist Teil 1. 
Uplay hat mich bei der Installation überlistet. Hab TD2 angeklickt und dann wurde die Demo von TD1 angezeigt und dann installiert.


----------



## RX480 (13. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Auch komisch irgendwie, möchte PC Komplett ausbauen, tunen etc aber wirklich intensiv spielen tuhe ich nicht derzeit..xD



Das war auch bei Vega schon so, "ES GIBT IMMER WAS ZU TUN". Da kommt momentan noch Treiber und W-Update-Lotto dazu.
Dagegen ist ne fertige OoB 99%-Graka sehr langweilig.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Allerdings, es wird hier nicht langweilig  Hab gestern schon ein Profil eingestellt, welches ich heute testen wollte - 2075/1200MHz @1100mV PL+20 - damit ich nicht als erstes in den WattMan muss und der mir nicht schon wieder irgendwas lockt. AB gestartet und minimiert, spiel gestartet, eine Runde gedreht und auf einmal Junction - 100,,, 101,, 102, 103,4,56710...  sofort alles aus, schaue in den WattMan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leck mich... der spinnt ja wie Sau!


----------



## BigYundol (13. März 2019)

Wer braucht schon Spiele, wenn man am PC basteln kann 

Geht mir während den Umbauphasen auch nicht anders


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Allerdings, es wird hier nicht langweilig  Hab gestern schon ein Profil eingestellt, welches ich heute testen wollte - 2075/1200MHz @1100mV PL+20 - damit ich nicht als erstes in den WattMan muss und der mir nicht schon wieder irgendwas lockt. AB gestartet und minimiert, spiel gestartet, eine Runde gedreht und auf einmal Junction - 100,,, 101,, 102, 103,4,56710...  sofort alles aus, schaue in den WattMan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Profil einstellen, abspeichern als Profil. Kalter Neustart. Werte im Wattman überprüfen, wenn verstellt, Profil laden. Kalter Neustart. Werte im Wattman überprüfen. Wenn korrekt, kalter Neustart. Danach ändern die sich nicht mehr. Wenn wieder verstellt(passiert normalerweise nicht) Prozedere wiederholen. Danach ist eine Kontrolle unnötig, das Setting bleibt dann erhalten.

Danach erst Final Benchmarks machen, das sind das finale und konstante Werte. Wenn ich es schaffe fasse ich morgen mal alles im OC Thread zusammen.


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf erste Tests, hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich ggf. doch nen Fullcover Block nehme und ne Modulare AIO mit 280er Radiator dranklemme.



Frag mal HisN welchen Radi Er genau hat. Da ist die Pumpe beim Radi dabei und net auf der CPU. (oben auf dem Gehäuse zu sehen)
(sowas hatte der 8auer auch schon mal im Video bei LianLi at 6:00)
Lian Li - Bilderthread
YouTube

Nur die Reihenfolge bei Ihm und auch bei 8auer ist merkwürdig, GPU+CPU direkt hintereinander!?
(normal -->360erRadi-GPU-280erRadi-CPU-->)


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

Habe fertig ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf CPU und GPU das LM Pad von Coollaboratoy.... also entweder verschoben oder sonst was. Werd das gegen normale Paste tauschen.
Temps Graka nach 15min FS loop sind bei 50°C Chip 70°C Junction mit stock setting 1800/1000 @ 1065mv 
Temps vom CPU gehen auf 95°C unter Prime95
Wassertemp 30°C 
Ambient 24°C 

Ganze 15 Stunden mit dem Umbau verbracht xD also werd erstmal essen und schlafen bevor ich nochmal dahinter geh


EDIT: CPU Kühler nochmal fix runter gemacht. Das LM Pad war nicht verrutscht und hatte auch richtig Kontakt. Habe jetzt mit Thermal Grizzly geschmiert und bin bei 70°C unter Prime95.... iwie hab ich kein Glück mit den Pads


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Habe fertig ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut schonmal gut aus. Hast überlegt von Grizzly das Flüssigmetall zu nehmen? Das bringt immer noch die besten Ergebnisse.


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. März 2019)

welches Pad hattest du denn verwendet?


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nur die Reihenfolge bei Ihm und auch bei 8auer ist merkwürdig, GPU+CPU direkt hintereinander!?
> (normal -->360erRadi-GPU-280erRadi-CPU-->)



Hab ich auch so, dürfte auch quasi keinen Unterschied machen da du nahezu eine konstante Temperatur im Kreislauf hast.


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

Effektiv sollten es 2-3° Differenz sein ob du dazwischen nen Radiator hast oder nicht. Also für Normalbetrieb zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

@spl1ce

Sieht schonmal sehr gut aus! Junge 15 Std  das heftig.
Wenn ich das jetzt so sehe, werde ich mir schon eine Wakü zusammen basteln, aber nur für die GPU, da meine CPU schon eine schöne AIO nutzt.
Direkt ein 360mm Radi rein. Das sind ja fast schon 20-30 Junction Grad weniger!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nur die Reihenfolge bei Ihm und auch bei 8auer ist merkwürdig, GPU+CPU direkt hintereinander!?
> (normal -->360erRadi-GPU-280erRadi-CPU-->)



Die Reihenfolge in der WaKü ist ziemlich egal, Radi - Client - Radi - Client dient nur der persönlichen Beruhigung, sonst würden auch die großen passiven Radiatoren wenig Sinn machen. Nur bei sehr kleinem Durchfluss würd es evtl was ausmachen.

Ich habe heute Nacht The Division 2 Key bekommen. Schaut bei euch rein


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> welches Pad hattest du denn verwendet?



Coolaboratory Liquid Metal Pad. Hab eig nur gutes drüber gelesen.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht The Division 2 Key bekommen. Schaut bei euch rein



Hast Recht,  habe es auch bekommen, dann darf ich jetzt erstmal 15Std downloaden xD


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Coolaboratory Liquid Metal Pad. Hab eig nur gutes drüber gelesen.



Hast du die Karte eigentlich mit 5V RGB angeschlossen oder hast du 12V? Muss nämlich gucken wie ich das Teil an meinen 5V Anschluss vom X399 ran bekomme...


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte eigentlich mit 5V RGB angeschlossen oder hast du 12V? Muss nämlich gucken wie ich das Teil an meinen 5V Anschluss vom X399 ran bekomme...



läuft bei mir an einem ganz normalen 12V RGB header.


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> läuft bei mir an einem ganz normalen 12V RGB header.



Also hast du nen 12 Volt Strip drin, ich bekomme den 5V mit...


----------



## drstoecker (14. März 2019)

@spl1ce
die Radeon sieht top aus, der Rest ist ok. Ich denke da musste nochmal ran um alles „hübscher“ zu verlegen.
manche Sachen brauchen Zeit, hab mir bei meinem um/Neubau auch über 2 Monate Zeit gelassen. Immer wenn ich Bock hatte habe ich weitergemacht. Immer wieder fielen mir zwischendurch neue Sachen ein. Will nicht sagen das es perfekt geworden ist aber es ist nahe dran. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören mich zwar immer noch aber die werden bei Gelegenheit auch noch geändert.


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

Haha du meinst den Kabelsalat, den man unter dem MB auf dem einen Bild sieht ? .... Glaub mir das ist so ordentlich verlegt, wie es das Gehäuse zu lässt. Damit hab ich auch die meiste Zeit verbracht. Das wird IMMER Fitz egal wie man anfängt oder aufhört.  Hab das schon mehrmals versucht XD

Schläuche sollten eig auch die ZMT rein aaaber als ich den ersten dran hatte, hats wo Anders wegen 1-2mm nicht gepasst. Ist eben alles Eigenkonstruktion der Unterbau.





Benji21 schrieb:


> Also hast du nen 12 Volt Strip drin, ich bekomme den 5V mit...



also für  ARGB ?


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> also für  ARGB ?



Genau. Das Board nutzt da nur nen 4 Pin Header für anstatt 3 Pin, darum muss ich mal schauen wie ich den dran dübel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Coolaboratory Liquid Metal Pad. Hab eig nur gutes drüber gelesen.



Die müssen "eingebrannt" werden, erst danach arbeiten die richtig. Allerdings sind die dann echt eklig schwer zu entfernen. Ist also besser mit der normalen Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die müssen "eingebrannt" werden, erst danach arbeiten die richtig. Allerdings sind die dann echt eklig schwer zu entfernen. Ist also besser mit der normalen Wärmeleitpaste



10min Prime95 auf 94.5 - 95°C und dann nochmal nachgezogen oder wie machst du das ? Auf der GPU ist es ja noch drauf. Da passen die Temps ja einigermassen obwohl da auch noch 10°C zu viel sind @load

EDIT: Hab auch noch das normale LM von Coollaboratory da. Bei der CPU ist das je in 5min gewechselt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. März 2019)

@Doc
Wo hast du die leuchtenden Radeon und Ryzen Logos her?


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> 10min Prime95 auf 94.5 - 95°C und dann nochmal nachgezogen oder wie machst du das ? Auf der GPU ist es ja noch drauf. Da passen die Temps ja einigermassen obwohl da auch noch 10°C zu viel sind @load
> 
> EDIT: Hab auch noch das normale LM von Coollaboratory da. Bei der CPU ist das je in 5min gewechselt.



Die Kerntemperatur ist im Grunde egal, wichtig dass der Heatspreader richtig heiß wird. Wenn ich mich nicht total täusche schmilzt das Pad bei ca 60 Grad.
Aber wie schon gesagt, nutze ganz normale Wärmeleitpaste und gut ist. Die 2 Grad die du bei der Aktion gewinnst sind den Stress nicht wert.


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

@Splice: Bei der GPU ist es wichtig dass du beim montieren des Kühlers Spannung auf den Interposer bringst. Am besten ziehst du von recht nach links oder von links nach rechts an. Je nachdem welche Seite dir niedriger erscheint(die zuerst). Das ist essentiell für die TJunction. Deine Tempwerte sind zu schlecht für Wasser.

Die original Pads verhalten sich ganz anders bei wärme und Druck als man eigentlich denkt aufgrund der Optik.
Hier mal ein Beispiel nach 5min Folter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Pad wird Kautschuk artig von der Konsistenz und sehr anschmiegsam. Daher empfehle ich allen Ref Nutzern den Einbrennvorgang mit zügigem Nachziehen des Kühlers.Idealerweise mit Spannung auf den Interposer(dann aber Garantie weg wegen den Stickern) .


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

@Gurdi bekommt man das Pad eigentlich gut runter (wenn man eh auf Wasser/LM geht)?


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> @Gurdi bekommt man das Pad eigentlich gut runter (wenn man eh auf Wasser/LM geht)?



Ich hab es verflucht. Gab fast eine Stunde gebraucht um es zu entfernen, trotz 93% Reinigungsalkohol.
Es zieht sich wie Kaugummi...nur viel schlimmer noch


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

Es ging eigentlich, es ist schon recht zäh muss ich sagen. Mit etwas Glück bleibt das meiste am Kühler hängen. Rubbeln hilft.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Bin auch am überlegen mir das Komplette Wakü Set bei EZmodding zu bestellen.  Gute 260€ incl Versand & 10% Rabatt

Bestehend aus:
1x Pumpe mit Ausgleichsbehälter
1x 360mm Radiator
1x Byksi Radeon VII Block
6x Fitting (13/10)
2m Schlauch (13/10)

Eigentlich guter Preis. Bin echt am überlege soll ich das machen oder alles Standart lassen...argh diese Gewissens konflikte nerven.  Das Geld hätte ich noch dafür übrig


----------



## gaussmath (14. März 2019)

@Blade: Stell mal zusammen und Teile den Warenkorb. Bestell ich auch... ^^


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

10% Gutschein Code: set03   
Wer einen 360mm Radi möchte muss das bei den Kommentaren dazu schreiben  laut Facebook Mitarbeiter wird dann die angepasste Rechnung zu geschickt

Aber Achtung Der Block bzw das Set wird erst am 25.03 Verschieckt.

Von der Summe aus bezhale ich fast genau das selbe vllt 10€ mehr als wenn ich überall die Teile einzeln bestelle, von daher alles von einem Händler ist eh besser.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. März 2019)

GPU-Set
Ich denke, er meint das hier.
Woher die 10% Rabatt kommen, weiß ich nicht 

EDIT:
Er war wohl schneller


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> 10min Prime95 auf 94.5 - 95°C und dann nochmal nachgezogen oder wie machst du das ? Auf der GPU ist es ja noch drauf. Da passen die Temps ja einigermassen obwohl da auch noch 10°C zu viel sind @load
> 
> EDIT: Hab auch noch das normale LM von Coollaboratory da. Bei der CPU ist das je in 5min gewechselt.



Wie sieht eigentlich die VRM Temperaturen aus?
Weil das ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. März 2019)

Ja hau mal zusammen, sieht interessant aus, auch wenn ich nur Platz für nen 280er habe, lässt sich ja anpassen.

@Gurdi Ja, das Pad ist die Sache auf die ich mich am wenigsten freue. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob das Entfernen so schlimm wird, oder das auftragen des Mastergel Maker..der Schaber ist zum kot*** und ggf. alles nicht eben und ab und wieder dran und wieder ab und wieder dran..man man man, das wird bestimmt witzig


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja hau mal zusammen, sieht interessant aus, auch wenn ich nur Platz für nen 280er habe, lässt sich ja anpassen.
> 
> @Gurdi Ja, das Pad ist die Sache auf die ich mich am wenigsten freue. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob das Entfernen so schlimm wird, oder das auftragen des Mastergel Maker..der Schaber ist zum kot*** und ggf. alles nicht eben und ab und wieder dran und wieder ab und wieder dran..man man man, das wird bestimmt witzig



Ja man brauch ne Menge Geduld und vor allem muss man auch in etwa wissen was bei einer richtigen Montage die Temps sind, ansonsten stochert man im Dunkeln.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> GPU-Set
> Ich denke, er meint das hier.
> Woher die 10% Rabatt kommen, weiß ich nicht



Ja genau GPU Set, CPU brauche ich nicht habe schon eine AIO die reicht mehr als genug.
Und der 10%  Code wurde heute bei dennen auf Facebook gepostet (Bis Sonntag ist der Code Gültig)


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen mir das Komplette Wakü Set bei EZmodding zu bestellen.  Gute 260€ incl Versand & 10% Rabatt
> 
> Bestehend aus:
> 1x Pumpe mit Ausgleichsbehälter
> ...



Der Block kostet solo schon 120 Euro, Pumpe/AGB kostet auch schon 80 Euro solo. Dann noch Radi, Schlauch, Fittinge. Der Preis ist schon gut.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Der Block kostet solo schon 120 Euro, Pumpe/AGB kostet auch schon 80 Euro solo. Dann noch Radi, Schlauch, Fittinge. Der Preis ist schon gut.




Ja der Preis ist auch super, ich brauche nur auf bestellung zu klicken aber, auf einer Seite weiss ich nicht ob die Temps sich dann so unterscheiden? Hatte noch nie eine GPU Wakü..
Aber wenn man bedenkt wie heiss sie so schon wird und wie laut Sie werden kann.


----------



## DARPA (14. März 2019)

Im Gegensatz zu ner CPU lohnt sich bei ner GPU ne Wakü immerhin richtig. Weil bei der GPU der Wärmeübergang besser ist.


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ja der Preis ist auch super, ich brauche nur auf bestellung zu klicken aber, auf einer Seite weiss ich nicht ob die Temps sich dann so unterscheiden? Hatte noch nie eine GPU Wakü..



Der Unterschied ist schon ordentlich, ich verbaue nur Luft bei der GPU wenn es nicht anders geht (weil keine Blöcke vorhanden). Mit entsprechender WLP (Kyronaut etc.) solltest du die locker in die <50 Grad Richtung bekommen und bei der T-Junction ebenfalls gut runter kommen. Siehst ja beim Test von Gamersnexus was da schon mit ner AIO ging (und die haben schon sinnlos Spannung auf den Chip geprügelt).


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Okay danke Jungs! Das reicht mir als anzünder. Ich schaue nur noch eben ob ich Winkel brauche..


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Okay danke Jungs! Das reicht mir als anzünder. Ich schaue nur noch eben ob ich Winkel brauche..



Wenn du die noch entsprechend verbaust (oben beispielsweise) hast du die Abwärme auch nicht im Gehäuse, kannst also die Lüfter dementsprechend leise regeln.


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

Igor hat den EK Block bekommen.
Hab Ihm noch ein paar Vergleichswerte zur Verfügung gestellt. könnt euch auf neue Wasser Benches freuen die nächste Zeit. Lohnt sich heute wohl mal auf seinen Channel zu schauen bzw. die Page


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Hol mich der Teufel, habe mir das Set jetzt bestellt.  + 2 Extra Winkel bei gut 270€, nen haufen Geld für mich aber egal. Hoffentlich bereue ich es nicht


----------



## gbm31 (14. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Igor hat den EK Block bekommen.
> Hab Ihm noch ein paar Vergleichswerte zur Verfügung gestellt. könnt euch auf neue Wasser Benches freuen die nächste Zeit. Lohnt sich heute wohl mal auf seinen Channel zu schauen bzw. die Page




Igors Karte ist aber auch nicht die schlechteste...

Interessant wäre es wenn jemand mit einer Solala-Karte den Unterschied zwischen Wakü und Stock aufzeigen könnte.


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Igors Karte ist aber auch nicht die schlechteste...
> 
> Interessant wäre es wenn jemand mit einer Solala-Karte den Unterschied zwischen Wakü und Stock aufzeigen könnte.



Sowohl als auch wäre interessant zur vergleichbarkeit. Aber jeder hat andere Kühlsysteme und daher wird es schwierig.


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mich Morgen oder so nochmal dahinter und schmier normales LM auf die GPU und den CPU.  VRM Temps sind ok ? Ich hab kein Plan wie du unter Wasser aussehen sollten. Kann auch hier nochmal neue Pads nehmen wenn der Block unten ist. 
Mir war fast klar das dass nicht im 1. Anlauf klappt ^^


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die VRM Temperaturen sind ein Traum. Kühler als die GPU und Memory. Vorher war das umgekehrt. Sprich die VRM haben mehr profitiert vom umbau als die GPU B-)


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Die VRM Temperaturen sind ein Traum. Kühler als die GPU und Memory. Vorher war das umgekehrt. Sprich die VRM haben mehr profitiert vom umbau als die GPU B-)



stimmt, seh gerade, dass ich da ca. 10°C weniger hab auf beiden als mit Morpheus. Naja Wasser ablassen und nochmal


----------



## Pickebuh (14. März 2019)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer einer Radeon VII.
Nur leider war die mir etwas zu laut und langsam. So habe ich selber Hand angelegt und zuerst den Morpheus 2 auf die Karte verbaut.
Dieser war mir ebenfalls nicht genügend und so entschloss ich mich mir schon vor 1 Woche einen eigenen Wasserkühler aus einem alten CPU-Kühler zu bauen.

Hier mal den alten CPU-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Boden habe ich etwas bearbeitet (An allen Seiten etwa 1mm abgefräst) und 4 Löcher mit 64x64mm in die Halterung gebohrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend auf die Karte gesetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht nun so in meinem Rechner aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich, hier mal die Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin sehr zufrieden damit und das Beste ist, es hat mich nichts gekostet, weil alle Komponenten schon bei mir im Keller gelegen haben. 

Hätte zwar nicht gedacht, dass ein CPU-Kühler so gut funktioniert. Aber läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

Pickebuh schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer einer Radeon VII.
> Nur leider war die mir etwas zu laut und langsam. So habe ich selber Hand angelegt und zuerst den Morpheus 2 auf die Karte verbaut.
> ...



Könntest du noch die VRM Temperaturen angeben wie sich die verhalten? Weil die werden so ja "nur" passiv mitgekühlt?!


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2019)

Ein Lüfter noch der da drauf bläst wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, aber natürlich Top für quasi umsonst


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

Pickebuh hat ja sogar noch neben den Slots die Möglichkeit analog Gurdi nen kleinen Zusatzlüfter als Out zu bringen falls im Dauerbetrieb die Spawas zu warm werden.
Und Carbonfire hatte an die Slots noch nen kleinen Lüfter geklemmt, der auf die Spawas geblasen hat.
Da kann man also rel. gut noch Nachrüsten, falls erf. .


----------



## Pickebuh (14. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Könntest du noch die VRM Temperaturen angeben wie sich die verhalten? Weil die werden so ja "nur" passiv mitgekühlt?!



Klar doch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe absolut keine Gefahr für die Wandler. Die werden sehr gut gekühlt, weil mein Radiator in der Front steht und die Lüfter nach Außen blasen. Dadurch gibt es eine starke Luftbewegung um Case.


----------



## gbm31 (14. März 2019)

Ich hab mir mal was zum Spaß zusammengestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alter Falter! 315€! Und ich übernehme schon die Lüfter!

Ob sich das zum Morpheus lohnt bei meiner Gurke?


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Alter Falter! 315€! Und ich übernehme schon die Lüfter!
> 
> Ob sich das zum Morpheus lohnt bei meiner Gurke?



Definitiv Nein ! Aber man findet tdem immer einen Grund um noch mehr Geld in seine Gurke zu stecken ....


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

Pickebuh schrieb:


> Klar doch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut mitgemacht *Daumenhoch*


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal was zum Spaß zusammengestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlag das doppelte drauf und das für meine Seven...ohne Wasserblock...ich könnt mir in den Arsch beißen.
Dabei bin ich weg von den Autos um Geld zu sparen... Scheissdreck Spar ich mir was xD


----------



## Pickebuh (14. März 2019)

Unterschätze nicht die Kühlleistung einer Wasserkühlung.
Das Hauptproblem bei der Radeon VII ist die TJ Temp. Sobald sie die 80 Grad überschreitet wird der Chip taktunfreudig. Dein Morpheus schafft das nicht so gut.


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Alter Falter! 315€! Und ich übernehme schon die Lüfter!
> Ob sich das zum Morpheus lohnt bei meiner Gurke?



Lohnt sich schon weil bei der nächsten Graka nur noch der Waterblock gewechselt wird. ( musst die Aktion mehr als Gehäusegoodie verbuchen)
Bei Deinem offenen Benchtable hängst Du dann eine Pinnboard an die Wand für die h2o ? Hat Snowhack im Turingthread so gemacht.
Und bei Lüftern hat Carbonfire 2x2 140er als PP für max. OCen. Der 240er ist evtl. an der falschen Stelle gespart.
(verkauf lieber den M2+NF12)
Wennschon Dennschon, sonst erfährts Du nie Was mit PT+70 drin gewesen wäre.


----------



## drstoecker (14. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @Doc
> Wo hast du die leuchtenden Radeon und Ryzen Logos her?


bei eBay Spanien baut die einer selber und noch andere Logos. Sogar eigene Wünsche sind möglich.



spl1ce schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind das die alten Werte rechts bei Hwinfo?


----------



## gbm31 (14. März 2019)

Mich reizen nicht PT +70%, sondern das Basteln.

Das letzte Wasser im PC ist schon ne Weile her...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Wenn ich das so lese und so muss ich schon sagen, wir schon Freaks ne? Kaufen uns ne 700€ Karte und sind immer noch nicht zufrieden und geben locker nochmal 200€+ aus nur da mit wir ein paar FPS mehr raus holen können haha.
Dabei muss eigentlich mein Auto gemacht werde, weil ich nicht über Tüv gekommen bin hahah...


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2019)

Ich denke mir ehrlich gesagt langsam auch, dass manch einer vllt lieber zur 2080 Ti hätte greifen sollen^^
Langsam ist man ja preislich auf dem Niveau mit 1k€+^^


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

Im Turingthread würden 50% der Leute sofort schreiben der Custom-Loop ist bereits vorh. und der Waterblock Alleine kostet net soviel 
und ist den Aufpreis wert.
Nach m.E. könnte man ruhig nackte Grakas oder mit Waterblock verkaufen.( o.K. für 100,-€ weniger)
Schade um den überflüssigen Ref.kühler.


----------



## Eyren (14. März 2019)

Aber an der 2080 Ti steht nicht Radeon dran und rot leuchten tut se auch net. Also keine Ahnung bastelt hier wirklich jemand wegen FPS an der Karte? Denke doch eher aus Spaß an der Freude und weil man halt bei der VII reichlich belohnt wird.


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sind das die alten Werte rechts bei Hwinfo?



Nein...deswegen kommt der Block ja nochmal runter ^^


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Ja das ist echt so, aber naja man kann es ja für weitere neue/zusätzliche Hardware nutzen von daher auch egal.

Nebenfrage: Kann mir evtl jemand helfen? Suche für die Pumpe ein 12v zu 5v controller/adapter bin irgendwie zu blöd was zu finden. Da ich nur 12v anschlüssel auf dem board habe


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. März 2019)

Meine erste Wasserkühlung hat über 600 gekostet, aber es war halt Spaß am Basteln, ich habe ein paar Fittings und Montagesachen zu viel oder umsonst gekauft. Die Seven hab ich teilweise aus Protest gegen Nvidia Preise aber auch aus Spaß am Basteln gekauft und da hat sie nicht enttäuscht . Mei, Hobby kostet manchmal Geld.


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

Vgl. mit Auto-Tuning = Peanuts! und genausoviel Spass.


----------



## BrandWolle (14. März 2019)

Wer es noch nicht weiß, Igor hat heute nen EK Wasserkühler bekommen!

Neu im Testlabor: EKWB Fullcover-Wasserblock fuer die Radeon VII | igorsLAB | Tom's Hardware Community


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Profil einstellen, abspeichern als Profil. Kalter Neustart. Werte im Wattman überprüfen, wenn verstellt, Profil laden. Kalter Neustart. Werte im Wattman überprüfen. Wenn korrekt, kalter Neustart. Danach ändern die sich nicht mehr. Wenn wieder verstellt(passiert normalerweise nicht) Prozedere wiederholen. Danach ist eine Kontrolle unnötig, das Setting bleibt dann erhalten.
> 
> Danach erst Final Benchmarks machen, das sind das finale und konstante Werte. Wenn ich es schaffe fasse ich morgen mal alles im OC Thread zusammen.



Hmm, nach jedem Kaltstart meldet sich der WattMan und erzählt fleißig, dass er die Einstellungen wiederhergestellt hat.

Mein HBM Takt friert mittlerweile permanent nach dem Start von irgendwelcher 3D-Anwendung bei Max ein. Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Nebenfrage: Kann mir evtl jemand helfen? Suche für die Pumpe ein 12v zu 5v controller/adapter bin irgendwie zu blöd was zu finden. Da ich nur 12v anschlüssel auf dem board habe



Meinst so was in der Art? Das ist auf 7V, obwohl Rot ist ja 5V und der sieht generell strange aus, Masse auf 12V? Wird es dabei abgezogen? 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 7V Oder hier InLine 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 5V

Wozu brauchst du das überhaupt? Ich nutze die modifizierte Laing DDC mit Shoggy entkoppelt, so hört man die auch aus einem sehr luftigen Gehäuse kaum.

Edit: ah, ok, gelesen, dass du ein quasi Fertigset kaufen willst. Würd ich trotzdem nicht machen, nciht dass die Pumpe Anlaufschwierigkeiten bekommt, lieber gut entkoppeln.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Erstmal vielen Dank! Nein das ist wegen den LEDs, aber Daniel von EZmodding sagte er bastelt das auf 5v um und legt mir ein Adapter dazu (falls er das nicht vergisst) Ausserdem schicken dir das alles auch früher los falls sie die Blöcke früher bekommen


----------



## Benji21 (14. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank! Nein das ist wegen den LEDs, aber Daniel von EZmodding sagte er bastelt das auf 5v um und legt mir ein Adapter dazu (falls er das nicht vergisst) Ausserdem schicken dir das alles auch früher los falls sie die Blöcke früher bekommen



Die basteln meinen gerade auf 12V um weil der Anschluss vom Gaming Pro Carbon "veraltet" ist...  Hat 4 Pins und das Board ist keine zwei Jahre am Markt... mit Pech muss ich jetzt aber bis nächste Woche warten


----------



## BladeTNT (14. März 2019)

Ich leide mit dir 
Ist bei der Pumpe eigentlich ein Verschlussstopfen mit dabei?  Nicht das ist alles bekomme und irgendwas fehlt und läuft aus..


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. März 2019)

Neuer Treiber 19.3.2 ist da!


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. März 2019)

Habt ihr mit der Radeon VII auch diese Browserabstürze gehabt?
Wenn ich die RX 570 einbaue ist alles in Ordnung, sobald die Radeon VII im Rechner steckt, habe ich Black-Screens und Bluescreens, erstaunlicherweise nur auf dem Desktop/Idle.
Aktuelles BIOS, aktueller Treiber sind drauf, alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand, aktuelles Windows Update ist blockiert.


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit der Radeon VII auch diese Browserabstürze gehabt?
> Wenn ich die RX 570 einbaue ist alles in Ordnung, sobald die Radeon VII im Rechner steckt, habe ich Black-Screens und Bluescreens, erstaunlicherweise nur auf dem Desktop/Idle.
> Aktuelles BIOS, aktueller Treiber sind drauf, alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand, aktuelles Windows Update ist blockiert.



Welchen Browser nutzt du denn?


----------



## gbm31 (14. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Mein HBM Takt friert mittlerweile permanent nach dem Start von irgendwelcher 3D-Anwendung bei Max ein. Hat das noch jemand?



Hatte ich mit Wattman auf dem 2. Monitor.

Ohne nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (15. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Nein...deswegen kommt der Block ja nochmal runter ^^


Wo lag denn die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Hatte ich mit Wattman auf dem 2. Monitor.
> 
> Ohne nicht.


Ne, alles weg, jetzt läuft nur der AB im Hintergrund, hilft garn nix. Mist 

@Gurdi: gibt es eine Möglichkeit Kaltstart zu machen ohne dass WattMan zurücksetzt?


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ne, alles weg, jetzt läuft nur der AB im Hintergrund, hilft garn nix. Mist



Treiber nochmal drüber installiert? Bei mir hat sich noch nix fest gehangen beim Memtakt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Treiber nochmal drüber installiert? Bei mir hat sich noch nix fest gehangen beim Memtakt.



Ja, und mehrfach neu gestartet - GPU Clock geht zurück nach der Last, HBM nicht. Ich versuche zu beobachten und evtl. einzugrenzen, wann es genau passiert


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ja, und mehrfach neu gestartet - GPU Clock geht zurück nach der Last, HBM nicht. Ich versuche zu beobachten und evtl. einzugrenzen, wann es genau passiert



Was passiert wenn du den HBCC aktivierst?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. März 2019)

Mit HBCC geht es runter und verhackt sich nicht (noch nicht). Was kann das bedeuten?

Edit: ähhh, es sieht so aus, als ob du mich geheilt hast  ich habe HBCC wieder raus, dasselbe Spiel gespielt, im exclusiven Fullscreen und im Fullscreen Window (ich hatte mal darauf getippt) und es hat sich bis jetzt nicht verhackt. Ich glaub ich gehe erstmal glücklich schlafen.

Danke!


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

Dr. Vega


----------



## spl1ce (15. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wo lag denn die Wassertemperatur?



28°C - 32°C. Ich tausch das Pad und gut ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> 28°C - 32°C. Ich tausch das Pad und gut ist.


Also ich habe bei meiner Vega56 bei ~33°C Wasser etwa ~45°C GPU/HBM Temp.
Nur so als Richtwert


----------



## BrandWolle (15. März 2019)

Hab heute den neuen Treiber 19.3.2 installiert. Im ersten Moment zickt der Wattman nicht mehr so rum.
Mehr Zeit zum testen hatte ich leider nicht.
Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

Über Erfahrungen wäre ich auch dankbar. Hab erst mein System neu aufgespielt (nach 9x GPU-Wechseln sollte das auch mal sein  ) und naja, bin jetzt bissl vorsichtiger, obwohl ich eig noch nie Probleme hatte. DDU klappt auch ganz gut wieder. Keine Probleme. Im schlimmsten Fall halt nochmal DDU und den alten Treiber wieder drauf. 

PS: Hab natürlich mal vorher nachher Vergleich gemacht (vor und nach der Neuinstallation von Windows). FireStrike im aktuellen setting:

Vorher: 29016 Graphics Score
Nachher: 29050 Graphics Score

Also eigentlich Wurst. Ein gut gewartetes System kann also auch nach mehreren GPUs und fast einem Jahr Installationslaufzeit noch mithalten. Physics Score ging aber um knapp 4% nach oben, warum auch immer. Ich tippe mal auf das Fehlen des Virus, der sich Razer Synapse 3 nennt


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Hab heute den neuen Treiber 19.3.2 installiert. Im ersten Moment zickt der Wattman nicht mehr so rum.
> Mehr Zeit zum testen hatte ich leider nicht.
> Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?



Bisher sind mir keine Auffälligkeiten untergekommen.


----------



## BrandWolle (15. März 2019)

Ekwb Test bei Igor

YouTube

Mir kommt nur das Delta zwischen TJ und GPU etwas hoch vor. Liegt das vielleicht an "normaler" WLP und kein Flüssigmetall?
Weil bei mir brachte das 5° weniger TJ Temperatur.


----------



## gaussmath (15. März 2019)

Mal kurz ein wenig OT. 

4GB Asus Radeon RX 570 Expedition Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

SAP 11266-14-20G: Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 570 - 4 GB bei reichelt elektronik

Welche ist besser?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein wenig OT.
> 
> 4GB Asus Radeon RX 570 Expedition Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> ...



Beide nicht toll für das Geld.

Die Karte PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2, 8GB GDDR5 ab €' '168,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist und bleibt das beste vom P/L her. Darunter würde ich nicht schauen.


----------



## gbm31 (15. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Ekwb Test bei Igor
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Das kommt mir auch nicht so toll vor... Ich hab im Witcher (VSR 3840x1620 - alles maxed) bei 1850/1200MHz bei 1015mV auch bloss 80°TJ... 
Die Lüfter drehen deswegen nicht auf die angepeilten 1500rpm sondern nur mit 1300rpm.

Ich hab meine Wakü-Zusammenstellung nochmal überarbeitet auf 10/8 Schläuche und dafür einen 280er Radi, sind aber immer noch 320€...


[edit]

Okay, er fährt aber auch die Default 1068mV seiner Karte... Da würde mein Morpheus bei gut 90° kochen.

[edit2]

Okay - bestellt mit 280er Radi. Will basteln.


----------



## BladeTNT (15. März 2019)

So habe The Devision 2 mal angetestet. Und muss sagen die Performance scheint anfangs richtig gut aber der Schein trübt..
Nach der ersten Mission merkt man wie die FPS locker auf 45FPS fallen.  (Natürlich alles auf MAX und QHD) Das schon heftig.. mal schauen welche Einstellung da soviel Leistung frisst...


----------



## Benji21 (15. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit der Radeon VII auch diese Browserabstürze gehabt?
> Wenn ich die RX 570 einbaue ist alles in Ordnung, sobald die Radeon VII im Rechner steckt, habe ich Black-Screens und Bluescreens, erstaunlicherweise nur auf dem Desktop/Idle.
> Aktuelles BIOS, aktueller Treiber sind drauf, alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand, aktuelles Windows Update ist blockiert.



Hast du den VII Treiber drauf oder den "normalen" für Vega10/Polaris etc.?


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

Eine gewisse TJ ist normal, zumindest mit Luft kriege ich kaum ein geringeres Delta realisiert.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> So habe The Devision 2 mal angetestet. Und muss sagen die Performance scheint anfangs richtig gut aber der Schein trübt..
> Nach der ersten Mission merkt man wie die FPS locker auf 45FPS fallen.  (Natürlich alles auf MAX und QHD) Das schon heftig.. mal schauen welche Einstellung da soviel Leistung frisst...



WQHD oder UHD? Auf 45 FPS in WQHD wäre schon hart... xD


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. März 2019)

GPU-Z neue Version ist da mit Unterstützung für Hotspot bei der VII. 

Mein Problem mit HBM Clock Stuck @Max ist leider wieder da. Ich bin scheinbar nicht die einzige, habe aber nur Berichte zu den anderen Karten gelesen, noch keins zu der VII. Das passiert sowohl unter Win 10 als auch unter Win 7 einfach nach einiger Laufzeit. Keine Anwendung ist schuld, es tritt auch in Leerlauf im Desktop. 
Es passierte auch mit und ohne HBCC, das Umschalten bringt kurz zurücksetzen von Clock. 

Habe mein XMP-Profiel wieder runtergeschmissen, BIOS neu aufgespielt und alten Treiber 19.2.3, schaumermal wo das passiert. Ja, hätte eins nach dem anderen machen sollen.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

@Croco aber danke für den Hinweis..also GROßER BOGEN UM DEN NEUEN TREIBER. Thanks!!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. März 2019)

@Shadow: es muss nicht der neue Treiber sein, es kann auch mein XMP-Profil sein. Ich werde es beobachten, noch etwas herumtesten und und später wieder berichten, muss jetzt leider weg vom diesen Rechner.


----------



## BladeTNT (15. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit der Radeon VII auch diese Browserabstürze gehabt?



Abstürze nicht, aber auf dem Desktop vorallem im Browser (FireFox) öfters starke Tearing Bild Störungen die alle 20min mal auf tauchen KÖNNEN. Echt komisch,  beim Spielen allerdings nicht!

@ JSXShadow   Zocke auf einem WQHD 144hz.  Und ja 45FPS sind schon übel. Also das ist für mich definitiv zu wenig!  Aber das ist nicht die ganzen Zeit so.  Je nach Bereich  90 - 45fps
Neuer Treiber 19.3.2  natürlich schon mit installiert


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein wenig OT.
> 
> 4GB Asus Radeon RX 570 Expedition Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> ...


Die Nitro+ Ist ein sehr gutes Custom Design, mit 1x8 und 1x6Pin kannst die auch ziemlich hochknallen. Ist aber die 4GB Variante...

Bei der hier weiß ich zwar nicht, wie die Kühlung ist, aber 8GB für 135€
XFX Radeon RX 570 RS XXX Edition, 8GB GDDR5 ab €' '135,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das erste gute 580 8G Design gibts halt erst für 192€ :/


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Abstürze nicht, aber auf dem Desktop vorallem im Browser (FireFox) öfters starke Tearing Bild Störungen die alle 20min mal auf tauchen KÖNNEN. Echt komisch,  beim Spielen allerdings nicht!
> 
> @ JSXShadow   Zocke auf einem WQHD 144hz.  Und ja 45FPS sind schon übel. Also das ist für mich definitiv zu wenig!  Aber das ist nicht die ganzen Zeit so.  Je nach Bereich  90 - 45fps
> Neuer Treiber 19.3.2  natürlich schon mit installiert



Die Zerrungen im Chrome hab ich auch ab und an, auch @Stock. Ich schiebe das auf die Hardwarebeschleunigung von Chrome/den Browsern allgemein, hab aber noch nciht getestet.

Und damn...45-90 FPS? Das ist echt Mager...ich erinnere mich, dass mal von flüssigem Gameplay in UHD gesprochen wurde, wahrscheinlich dann nicht max settings. Sieht das Spiel so gut aus? ich kann erst in ein paar Stunden testen 

Dann gibt es aber auch Spiele wie Apex die Partikeleffekte einfach nicht raushaben, man schmeißt 2 Thermitgranaten und die FPS gehen in die Knie. Könnte was ähnliches sein.


----------



## BladeTNT (15. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Die Zerrungen im Chrome hab ich auch ab und an, auch @Stock. Ich schiebe das auf die Hardwarebeschleunigung von Chrome/den Browsern allgemein, hab aber noch nciht getestet.
> 
> Und damn...45-90 FPS? Das ist echt Mager...ich erinnere mich, dass mal von flüssigem Gameplay in UHD gesprochen wurde, wahrscheinlich dann nicht max settings. Sieht das Spiel so gut aus? ich kann erst in ein paar Stunden testen
> 
> Dann gibt es aber auch Spiele wie Apex die Partikeleffekte einfach nicht raushaben, man schmeißt 2 Thermitgranaten und die FPS gehen in die Knie. Könnte was ähnliches sein.



Habe es nochmal geneuer getestet,

Habe DX12 aktiviert.  Evtl reicht das schon, ansonsten "zusätzlicher streaming Distanz"  auf 0 Einstellen das bringt auch gut 5-10 FPs mehr und ich sah Null Unterschied. Und dafür 60-75 FPS im aussenbereich


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Habe es nochmal geneuer getestet,
> 
> Habe DX12 aktiviert.  Evtl reicht das schon, ansonsten "zusätzlicher streaming Distanz"  auf 0 Einstellen das bringt auch gut 5-10 FPs mehr und ich sah Null Unterschied. Und dafür 60-75 FPS im aussenbereich



Ja, DX12 unbedingt an, das bringt ordentlich Performance. Ansonsten einfach mal Tesselation im Treiber auf x2 festnageln und gucken  Das hilft sehr oft


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Okay - bestellt mit 280er Radi. Will basteln.



Das ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Basis:
Mit 2x2x140er als PP kann carbonfire echt hohe Spannungen fahren.
Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community - View Single Post -  Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios

btw.
In nem anderen Post hatte Er auch FS Graphic 35k geknackt. Leider net angegeben, welchen "hellm.mod"  Er dabei drauf hatte.
Für 24/7 reicht wahrscheinlich auch schon PT+50.


btw.
Tess. auf 6x sollte schon reichen ohne große opt. Einbuße.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

Tes auf 6x bringt aber tatsächlich nicht sonderlich Performance. Qualitativ gibt es auch mit 2x keine Unterschiede ausser bei Ausnahmen aka HairWorks in FFXV, da merkt man es, aber auch nur bei den zotteligen Gesellen 

Carbons Temps sind ja abartig niedrig...wer weiß wo ich meine Karte mit diesen Temps hinbringen könnte..2.4GHz klingt gar nicht so abwägig


----------



## BladeTNT (15. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, DX12 unbedingt an, das bringt ordentlich Performance. Ansonsten einfach mal Tesselation im Treiber auf x2 festnageln und gucken  Das hilft sehr oft



Habe mal PC neu start gemacht und alles wieder auf Max/ DX 2 nun läuft es besser. Frisst aber auch direkt 12 GB VRam  aber pff


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Tes auf 6x bringt aber tatsächlich nicht sonderlich Performance. Qualitativ gibt es auch mit 2x keine Unterschiede ausser bei Ausnahmen aka HairWorks in FFXV, da merkt man es, aber auch nur bei den zotteligen Gesellen



OK, mal testen.
Werde mal in Heaven reinschauen, ob ich Was sehe. Setting EXTREME und nur im Treiber Tess. auf 2x.

edit:
8x MSAA ist in 1440p etwas viel W für meinen Geschmack. Mit 4x MSAA etwas weniger und sieht genauso gut aus.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

In Heaven siehst du das direkt, in FireStrike auch, aber da kannst du den Tes-Faktor auch direkt einstellen. In Spielen jedoch kommt Tes nur extrem dezent zum Einsatz. Ich kenne kein Spiel ausser FFXV bei dem man den Unterscheid überhaupt merkt, ohne Hairworks jedoch gar nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist es in anderen hairworks-Titeln ähnlich, je nachdem für was es verwendet wird. In The Witcher 3 gibt es auch keinen visuellen Unterschied.


----------



## gbm31 (15. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit HBM Clock Stuck @Max ist leider wieder da. Ich bin scheinbar nicht die einzige, habe aber nur Berichte zu den anderen Karten gelesen, noch keins zu der VII. Das passiert sowohl unter Win 10 als auch unter Win 7 einfach nach einiger Laufzeit. Keine Anwendung ist schuld, es tritt auch in Leerlauf im Desktop.
> Es passierte auch mit und ohne HBCC, das Umschalten bringt kurz zurücksetzen von Clock.



Das ist nicht neu. Hatte ich von Anfang an gerne mit der VII. Siehe auch hier: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Nuovi driver 19.2.3


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> In Heaven siehst du das direkt, in FireStrike auch, aber da kannst du den Tes-Faktor auch direkt einstellen. In Spielen jedoch kommt Tes nur extrem dezent zum Einsatz. Ich kenne kein Spiel ausser FFXV bei dem man den Unterscheid überhaupt merkt, ohne Hairworks jedoch gar nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist es in anderen hairworks-Titeln ähnlich, je nachdem für was es verwendet wird. In The Witcher 3 gibt es auch keinen visuellen Unterschied.



Wildlands beim Gras ist sicher heavy Tess. Lade ich mir jetzt aber net  extra runter. 
Könnte dasselbe Gras sein wie bei FFXIV.

edit:
Könnte sein, das in einigen Games bei den Felsen etwas zu merken ist.(@Tess.2x)
Bei Games mit übertriebener Tess. in der Fernsicht auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert. (ACO ?)
Felsen links bei RoTR:


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7pjFKo3oNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spl1ce (15. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke das passt so bei 36°C Wassertemp @ load 

Wärmeleitpads sind jetzt Alphacool Eisschicht drauf und auf der GPU Prolimatech PK1 Paste

Der Stresstest ist mit stock settings gelaufen. Bin zufrieden   Mals sehen was oc mässig geht. Hab ja gestern mit dem LM Pad (welches sehr guten Kontakt hatte aber nicht geschmolzen ist ?!) schon locker die 2000Mhz geknackt was vorher auch mit Morpheus nicht ging.


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

71°C mit der Spannung ist schonmal net schlecht. Und HBM<50°C war bei Vega schon immer günstig.
Da kam das neue GPU-Z auch gerade richtig.


----------



## spl1ce (15. März 2019)

Wenn ich mir Igor sein Vid anschaue... er hat nen Chiller dran mit 20°C Wassertemp und liegt bei 65°C Junction ... denke das kann man so lassen


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

Witcher UHD heizt auch nochmal nen ticken mehr. Aber dein Setting passt würde ich sagen.


----------



## spl1ce (15. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Witcher UHD heizt auch nochmal nen ticken mehr. Aber dein Setting passt würde ich sagen.



Dann würde ich dir raten auch eine Wakü anzulegen  Ich hatte mit deinen Settings immer ähnliche Ergebnisse.

EDIT: ...bzw. ging meine Karte fast so gut wie deine.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

Och ich hab doch schon genug Dampf mit meinem Kampfkoloss.



Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Kenne die Ergebnisse schon (teilweise)


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

Warum macht eigentlich keiner nen Test mit Chilled Air?! xDDD Nee, aber mal im Ernst, wenn man den rechner gesondert mit kühler luft betankt, dann müsste das doch auch einiges bringen, oder quasi zumindest das Delta im Vergleich zur normalen Raumtemperatur. Bei Air-Flow sind geringe Temps auch unkritisch solange sich eben was bewegt. Da könnte man die Luft auf 10 Grad herunterkühlen und Luftkühler laufen zu neuen höchstformen auf. Die Frage ist nur...wie? xDDD Luft abzukühlen könnte schwieriger sein als Wasser...

Ich und meine Brainfarts


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht neu. Hatte ich von Anfang an gerne mit der VII. Siehe auch hier: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Nuovi driver 19.2.3



Oh, ok, danke! das hatte ich nicht gefunden und mich hat es wohl erst mit 19.3.1 erwischt. Mist.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

Ladeluftkühler aus nem Porsche


----------



## JSXShadow (15. März 2019)

Wenn man es sich genau überlügt reicht eigentlich auch ne Absaugung der warmen Luft mit genügend Druck. Luftkühlung ist ja nur so ineffizient, weil ein wenig warme Luft immer zurückbleibt. Wenn du die aber schnell genug Absaugst, sollte man fast den gleichen Effekt wie mit Wasser haben.

Ich kann mich schon mit Kompressor bewaffnet auf die VII zielen sehen..au weia..besser nicht DD


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

Ein Sack Trockeneis davor und ein Staubsauger dahinter reicht.(+Luftkanal aus Pappe)
Solltest aber vorher das PCB beschichten.

Vllt. kommt auch nochmal der Winter zurück, dann kannste auch gut auf dem Balkon nen Run machen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

So günstig gabs die noch nie
16GB ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Metamorph83 (15. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So günstig gabs die noch nie
> 16GB ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de



Doch bei Release, konnte eine für 729 ergattern..., hab die ja bekanntlich zurück geschockt, aus diversen Gründen


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

The Division 2: PC graphics performance benchmark review - VRAM Usage - Image quality vs performance - and comparison

Das Speichermanagement bei Turing ist entweder perfekt oder ne LOD-Schimäre.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

Hatte PCGH doch schon erwähnt, tritt dann LOD auf.


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

So etwa wie in dem Video von FFXIV ?


----------



## Duvar (15. März 2019)

719€ im Mindstar die Radeon VII, noch 22 Stück übrig. (ASROCK)


----------



## gaussmath (15. März 2019)

Tom Clancy’s The Division® 2 - Ubisoft

Glückwunsch zur Reservierung von Tom Clancy’s The Division® 2! Wir aktualisieren Ihr Konto und benachrichtigen Sie, sobald der Inhaltsschlüssel verfügbar ist.


Ihr Schlüssel wird bei Verfügbarkeit sofort zugewiesen.


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

Dann kannste ja mal benchen. Treiber schon drauf?
(guru3d nimmt meist den integrierten Benchmark. Das wäre ein guter Ausgangswert)

Wie ist aktuell Dein 24/7 ?


----------



## BladeTNT (15. März 2019)

Habe mal den The Devision 2 InGame Benchmark laufen lassen.   (Video wird gerade noch bearbeitet von YT)
Falls Interesse besteht..bitte sehr 

YouTube


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

Hast Du auch mal nen Wert für Ultra ? (+ Angabe von GPU/HBM)
ggf. nur die zus. Streaming Distance auf 0.(wenn Das ein Bug ist)
The Division 2: PC graphics performance benchmark review - Graphics card performance 1440p & 2160p

Ein User mit Intel wäre auch net schlecht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Tom Clancy’s The Division® 2 - Ubisoft
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Reservierung von Tom Clancy’s The Division® 2! Wir aktualisieren Ihr Konto und benachrichtigen Sie, sobald der Inhaltsschlüssel verfügbar ist.
> 
> ...




Unser Glücksritter 



BladeTNT schrieb:


> Habe mal den The Devision 2 InGame Benchmark laufen lassen.   (Video wird gerade noch bearbeitet von YT)
> Falls Interesse besteht..bitte sehr
> 
> YouTube



Setting VII?


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

Igor meint, Er kann mit dem neuen Treiber net so gut UVen !?
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 85

Ob sich da Was mit den Hacks von hellm net veträgt ?


----------



## BladeTNT (15. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Setting VII?



HBN 1200.  Rest ist alles @ Stock 1002mV . 
Auf jedenfall noch Luft nach oben sobald meine Wakü kommt


----------



## spl1ce (16. März 2019)

Ich würde The Division 2 ja gern testen aber es friert alle 2min für 1min ein xD  DX11/12 kein Unterschied. Wenn ich mal dazu komme den bench zu starten, läuft der sehr miserabel und friert auch zwischendurch ein. Der aktuelle AMD Treiber macht auch was er will, taktet wild hoch und runter was gar nicht sein kann da in BFV, Forza und WoW alles super läuft ohne framedrops. Nervt mich gerade ein wenig ab.... jetzt wo ich könnte, darf ich nicht -.- Igor und co ausm luxx Forum schildern die Probs ziemlich genau was das wilde takten und das unsichtbare hardlimit ab 1100mV  angeht. Mehr als 2070 MHz (stabil) sind aktuell nicht drin obwohl locker noch Luft wäre.


EDIT: 

Das Problem bei The Division 2 lag am logitech sound Treiber. Neuinstallation von GHUB hats gebracht. Zumindest das  gelöst ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2k maxed out, vsync deaktiviert.

WattMan:  2070/1200 @  1200mV 20% PT


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Ich mach auch  immer im Gerätemanager das AMD High Def. Audio Device  off.
(viele Köche etc. ...)

Ansonsten hängst Du ja ziemlich genau Da mit dem OC-Takt fest wie Igor mit Chiller. 
Also gar net schlecht bisher. Rest ist halt Warten auf nextTreiber. (dann wirds sicher wieder weniger Spannung brauchen)


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

Ja irgendwie gibt es eine Phantomgrenze, ich habs auch noch nicht so recht verstanden. Je weniger Spannung man brauch, desto höher kann man. Höhere Spannungen bringen es nicht wirklich.
@Slice:Wie sind deine Temps mit dem Setting? Bei 1,1V sind die 2070 schon nett. Nimm doch mal die 50% PPT, das bringt noch mehr Dampf, auerßdem kann dein HBM doch sicher noch mehr 

Ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden aktuell mit der Leistung der Karte. Die rockt ja mal Böse mit nem 2GHZ Setting und übertaktetem Speicher. Meine Frametimes sind der Hammer.
Zieht euch das mal rein, PCGH "Rejuvenation" Achtet vor allem auf die 1% und 0,1% lows....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eben auch mal DMC5 auf dem HTPC angespielt, das ist ja mal eine derbe geile Engine. Die Cutscenes sind ja mal erste Sahne. Meine V56 langweilt sich bei 60Watt in FHD Max_Out wegen dem 60HZ Panel zu tode.


----------



## gaussmath (16. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Zeig mal bitte die L-Shape Kurve.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Das mit den guten 0,1 und 0,01% Ist auch bei guru3d  für die RX64LC in BF V etc.  aufgefallen.
Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.2 Download & Discussion | guru3D Forums

btw.
Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, das im Frühjahr mit W10 build 1903 sich Einiges verbessert mit WDDM 2.6.
(zumindestens für zukünftige Games) siehe Diskussion der Insider:
Download: AMD Radeon Adrenalin Edition 19.2.3 driver | Page 3 | guru3D Forums


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Zeig mal bitte die L-Shape Kurve.



Hier beide Punkte.
Bist du mit deinem OC schon weiter gekommen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






RX480 schrieb:


> Das mit den guten 0,1 und 0,01% Ist auch bei guru3d  für die RX64LC in BF V etc.  aufgefallen.
> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.2 Download & Discussion | guru3D Forums


Ich muss die Tage mal durchbenchen.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. März 2019)

Wer braucht eigentlich RTX?
Crytek jdfls. anscheinend nicht 

Crytek zeigt Ray-Tracing-Demo auf einer Radeon RX Vega - Hardwareluxx

Cryteks RayTracing-Demo Neon Noir sorgt fuer Staunen – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Wer braucht eigentlich RTX?
> Crytek jdfls. anscheinend nicht
> 
> Crytek zeigt Ray-Tracing-Demo auf einer Radeon RX Vega - Hardwareluxx
> ...



Ist wirklich ne interessante Geschichte. Wobei ich so Sachen erst glaube wenns in nem Spiel anständig implementiert ist. Techdemos sind immer so ne Sache.


----------



## spl1ce (16. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja irgendwie gibt es eine Phantomgrenze, ich habs auch noch nicht so recht verstanden. Je weniger Spannung man brauch, desto höher kann man. Höhere Spannungen bringen es nicht wirklich.
> @Slice:Wie sind deine Temps mit dem Setting? Bei 1,1V sind die 2070 schon nett. Nimm doch mal die 50% PPT, das bringt noch mehr Dampf, auerßdem kann dein HBM doch sicher noch mehr



Ja wie gesagt bin die ganze Zeit am probieren aber der Treiber.... Ich bekomm dein Setting stabil hin (2025@1100mV) ...für die 2070MHz brauche ich aber aktuelle  1200mV. Wenn ich die dauerhaft durch meine Karte jage, lande ich bei 40°C Wasser, 50°C GPU und 80°C Junction. 

HBM bekomm ich max. 1250 stabil. 1300 gibt mir instant freeze im Windows.


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

Mein ich ja, lass mein/dein Setting, aber erhöhe die ASIC Power zusätzlich durch die PPT, das gibt nochmal etwas mehr Dampf und konstanteren Takt. Über das Niveau hinaus zu übertakten scheint wenig Sinn zu machen aktuell. Bei wirds ab 2030 auch blutig. Open Draw mag die Karte aktuell am liebsten, das PowerManagment arbeitet noch nicht granular genug für einen Boostbuild. Aus Erfahrung würde ich sagen, das kommt noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Vega wurde immer instabil wenn die W net für die Spannung reichten.(deswegen ja PT+50 und mehr sinnvoll bei high OC)
Wenn AMD  irgendein Cap eingezogen hat ist erstmal Ende Fahnenstange.


Gurdi ist ja sogar bei den Fps in Test 1 besser als Igor. GOOD JOB
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7980XE Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS MASTER


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vega wurde immer instabil wenn die W net für die Spannung reichten.(deswegen ja PT+50 und mehr sinnvoll bei high OC)
> Wenn AMD  irgendein Cap eingezogen hat ist erstmal Ende Fahnenstange.
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich durch den HBM, kann aber auch irgend ne Power Geschichte sein.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Wenn Du weniger Spannung als Igor hast kommst Du halt besser mit dem PT aus. Glaube net, das man momentan auf 400W kommen kann/darf(AMD).
Deswegen wird dann zuviel Spannung auch unruhig weil der Arbitrator V+W net mehr koordinieren kann.


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

Seltsam ist aber das die Karte sich die Power genehmigt bei höheren Sapnnungen. An meinen High OC Benches sieht man es ja gut das es generell geht. Shadow ist im HghOC sogar schneller als ich.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Shadow hatte den alten Treiber ohne das "vermutliche" Cap von AMD. 
Hast Du mit dem neuen Treiber schonmal wieder High OC laufen lassen ? (>360W über längere Zeit , net nur ne Spitze)

Das ist jetzt halt max. ärgerlich, das man Vieles neu testen müsste und dann gibts nächste Woche den WHQL und ist wieder beim Alten.
(vermutlich gibts aber seltener WHQL und erstmal nur viele Betas bis build 1903 kommt)

"Für Radeon-Grafikkarten kam ein spezieller, von AMD zur Verfügung gestellter Beta-Treiber zum Einsatz, der ebenso für das Spiel optimiert ist und einer frühen Version des Adrenalin 19.3.2 entspricht." (CB)
Der aktuelle 19.3.2-Beta kann sonstwas sein, garantiert nur für den TD2-Launch rausgehauen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

Kann es morgen mal kurz ausprobieren. Die High OC hab ich eh nur für den Benchscore gemacht, ich wage zu beweifeln das ich das überhaupt stabil bekomme, also wirklich ASC Stabil.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Eigentlich reicht ja ein Durchlauf mit FS E. Nur um mal zu schauen, wo der Unterschied zu Igor liegt bzw. dem alten Treiber.
Bis zu finalen Settings brauchts garantiert noch 1-2 Treiber, schade um die Zeit.


----------



## spl1ce (16. März 2019)

Es bringt bei mir genau NULL wenn ich das PT hoch dreh, ausser das die Junction durch die Decke geht. Hab das schon die ganze Zeit beobachtet. Ich teste meist mit 99% und arbeite mich dann nach unten. Mehr als 15400 pkt im FS E pack ich atm auch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Ihr liegt Alle so nah beieinander, das würde von der Chipgüte her schon net sein dürfen.
Gerade weil Igor nen sehr Guten+Chiller hat.
Da ist Was faul im Treiber. Schont die Grakas lieber.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ne interessante Geschichte. Wobei ich so Sachen erst glaube wenns in nem Spiel anständig implementiert ist. Techdemos sind immer so ne Sache.



Ich freue mich einfach, dass so ein Hammer Studio keinen Bock hat einfach RTX zu featuren, was dabei rauskommt kann man jetzt wahrscheinlich noch nicht sagen, ok.
Aber solange keine RTX Graka in der nächsten Konsolen Generation landet, mache ich mir bei diesen ständigen Alleinherrscher Ambitionen nicht so viele Sorgen ...

Ich habe mir in Spielen auch noch nie gedacht, hey diese Beleuchtung ist aber unrealistisch. Ich denke schonmal öfter, wow diese blöde Schattenberechnung auf Ultra frisst mir echt zu viel Leistung, aber RTX macht da nicht gerade viel besser, was Leistungsverlust angeht jdfls., technisch keine Ahnung...

Ist RTX eigentlich wenigstens einfacher für Programmierer, dass die einfach sagen können, hier ist meine Sonne und alles was Licht, Schatten und Reflexionen angeht ist geklärt?


----------



## arthur95 (16. März 2019)

Welche Werte hab ihr den mit dem GPU-Hotspot? Also jetzt out of the box (kein uv oder oc)

Meine GPU-Temp erreicht bei KCD maximal 75grad der Hotspot schwankt aber peaks gehen hoch bis max 109grad. Normal?
Habe keine merkbaren Performance-Einbrüche.

Habe einzig ein wenig die Lüftersteuerung angepasst, sodass sie in meinem Fall auf maximal 2700rpm drehen.

Danke


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Licht+Schatten ist i.d.R. Gameworks par Excellance. Kann/muss man reduzieren. Nur wenige Games verwenden die AMD-Schatten.
Tiefenschärfe und Ambient Occlusion sind auch ziemlich Gameworkslastig. (Modi probieren)

Zum OCen meint Igor im Luxx, das die W net limitieren(mit 400W getestet). Eher hat AMD bei eff.2065 ne Obergrenze eingezogen.
Ca. eff. 2000 sollten aber noch rel. gut von der Spannung her laufen.
Wer mit dem 19.3.2 net so zufrieden ist findet den 19.3.1 hier:
Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.1 Release Notes | AMD

btw.
D2 hat mich bzgl. Vram+Ram-Verbrauch weiter interessiert und die russ, Freunde bereiten Das immer schön auf: Die Ti nimmt deutlich mehr als die Kleinen!? T-Rex fehlt leider.
(da fragt man sich, wieviel NV tatsächlich darstellt; seitdem LOD-Cheating glaube ich das der Inspektor nur die Spitze des Eisbergs ist, k.A. Was bei NV 4k@default ist)
Bei D2 sollte man HBCC 24GB testen falls man genug Ram hat. (Evtl. reduziert Das mit Intel die CPU-Spikes - Paging-Probs)
Framepacing off (im Wattman) wäre auch mal interessant.


----------



## Benji21 (16. März 2019)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Welche Werte hab ihr den mit dem GPU-Hotspot? Also jetzt out of the box (kein uv oder oc)
> 
> Meine GPU-Temp erreicht bei KCD maximal 75grad der Hotspot schwankt aber peaks gehen hoch bis max 109grad. Normal?
> Habe keine merkbaren Performance-Einbrüche.
> ...



Da habe ich ähnliche Werte. Mit UV auf 980mV sind es nach ein paar Stunden zocken rund 75 GPU und 99 Junction. Schwankt natürlich etwas je nachdem wie fordernd die Szene gerade ist.


----------



## spl1ce (16. März 2019)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Welche Werte hab ihr den mit dem GPU-Hotspot? Also jetzt out of the box (kein uv oder oc)
> 
> Meine GPU-Temp erreicht bei KCD maximal 75grad der Hotspot schwankt aber peaks gehen hoch bis max 109grad. Normal?
> Habe keine merkbaren Performance-Einbrüche.
> ...



absolut normal ohne uv und mit stock Kühler. War bei mir etwa gleich.


----------



## Benji21 (16. März 2019)

Mein Block und die Radiatorhalter sind immerhin schon unterwegs. Hoffe der Block taucht heute mit Glück auf, werde noch bekloppt hier...  Ansonsten ist der Montag erst mit den Haltern da.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. März 2019)

Radeon VII für 699€ im Mindstar


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Radeon VII für 699€ im Mindstar



Die Radeons machen echt Druck aktuell, in jedem Segment. Offenbar will man Nvidias Marktschwäche ausnutzen.


----------



## spl1ce (16. März 2019)

Die Angebote im Mindstar sind generell gerade sehr verlockend  Würd mir glatt nen PC bauen wenn ich einen bräuchte ...*seufz


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Die Angebote im Mindstar sind generell gerade sehr verlockend  Würd mir glatt nen PC bauen wenn ich einen bräuchte ...*seufz



Hab eben nochmal ein paar Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen mit dem aktuellen Setting. Da du ja fast das selbe Setup hast von der Leistung her wirds dich sicher freuen dass das OC was wir haben einem Leistungsplus von 16-21% Entspricht. Das ist echt Imba, hätte ich nie gedacht vor dem Launch. Ich hätte eher erwartet das die Karte auf Kante genäht ist.
Eine Karte mit dem Setting handelt eine OC 2080 recht locker in allen Parcours.

Die 1% Lows entsprechen dabei fast immer quasi den 0,1% lows. Das ist schon außergewöhnlich. Richtig geile Karte ist das seit dem Umbau. Gegenüber meiner OC V64 beträgt das Leistungsplus rund ~35%.


----------



## Benji21 (16. März 2019)

Ich versuche momentan dem Drang zu widerstehen im Mindstar ne zweite zu ordern...  Auch wenn Crossfire quasi tot ist (und die Karte offiziell nicht unterstützt) brüllt der Basteltrieb "tu es!".


----------



## spl1ce (16. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab eben nochmal ein paar Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen mit dem aktuellen Setting. Da du ja fast das selbe Setup hast von der Leistung her wirds dich sicher freuen dass das OC was wir haben einem Leistungsplus von 16-21% Entspricht. Das ist echt Imba, hätte ich nie gedacht vor dem Launch. Ich hätte eher erwartet das die Karte auf Kante genäht ist.
> Eine Karte mit dem Setting handelt eine OC 2080 recht locker in allen Parcours.
> 
> Die 1% Lows entsprechen dabei fast immer quasi den 0,1% lows. Das ist schon außergewöhnlich. Richtig geile Karte ist das seit dem Umbau. Gegenüber meiner OC V64 beträgt das Leistungsplus rund ~35%.



Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass so viel möglich ist. Ich bin richtig happy mit der Karte(mit den Treibern noch nicht so^^) und das sie sich jetzt mit 2000MHz+ im 24/7 setting betreiben lässt... wär hätte das vor release geahnt ?! gehofft vll


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Die Angebote im Mindstar sind generell gerade sehr verlockend  Würd mir glatt nen PC bauen wenn ich einen bräuchte ...*seufz



Man könnte auch den Hebel bei nem guten HDR1000-Freesync-TV ansetzen: (mit 15% Rabatt)
SAMSUNG GQ55Q6FNGT,  QLED TV, Silber kaufen | SATURN
Oder Kleiner:
SAMSUNG GQ49Q6FNGT,  QLED TV, Silber kaufen | SATURN

Samsung: Fuenf Fernseher erhalten FreeSync-Update - ComputerBase

@benji
Crossfire lebt nach wie vor. Nur einige Gameworkstitel machen Probs. (und QuantumBreak gibts net mehr in DX12)
RoTR läuft in DX12 und StrangeBrigade in Vulkan Top! (SoTR ist Crap)  2x R7 siehe Video ab 1:15:
YouTube
Der Rest auf meinem Desktop macht sein Ding in DX11. (mit Custom Settings)
[Lesertest] AMD RX Vega 64 LC CrossFire
Vega 64 crossfire scaling testing in 24 games & 5 benchmarks - requests for more welcome. also pics  : Amd
http://amdcrossfire.wikia.com/wiki/Crossfire_Game_Compatibility_List (etwas veraltet, da fehlen neuere G.)


----------



## ATIR290 (16. März 2019)

Also kaufen Gurdi

Gigabyte für 741 Euro bei uns Lieferbar …
Und Bei Nichtgefallen (Stock) 
verkaufe ich jene wieder für 600 Euro


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

Just buy it


----------



## gaussmath (16. März 2019)

Viel Spaß mit euren Sevens und The Division 2. Ich hänge mit einer Panne auf der A2... ^^


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Du hast aber auch ein schlechtes KARMA!


----------



## drstoecker (16. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit euren Sevens und The Division 2. Ich hänge mit einer Panne auf der A2... ^^


Haste die Radeon zufällig bei dir?


----------



## gaussmath (16. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste die Radeon zufällig bei dir?



Ich suche nen 40 Tonner und lege sie drunter. ^^


----------



## Benji21 (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch den Hebel bei nem guten HDR1000-Freesync-TV ansetzen: (mit 15% Rabatt)
> SAMSUNG GQ55Q6FNGT,  QLED TV, Silber kaufen | SATURN
> Oder Kleiner:
> SAMSUNG GQ49Q6FNGT,  QLED TV, Silber kaufen | SATURN
> ...



Ich wünschte du hättest Rawmogli oder wie er heißt nicht verlinkt, wenn ich sein Setup sehe mit beiden Karten direkt aneinander fängt bei mir wieder ein Ei an zu wandern... im negativen Sinne 

Muss mal gucken ob es ne möglichkeit gibt Karte 1 das Spiel rechnen zu lassen und Karte 2 captured das dann (für nen Stream etc.), das würde dann sogar noch Sinn machen ^^


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Wäre mal interessant wo  der Luxx gebencht hat oder ob der TR tasächlich so gut mit der R7 kann:
The Division 2 im Grafikkarten-Test
QC ist halt nochmal Was Anderes als ein billiger DC !

@benji
Rawiioli, bitte net zu verwechseln mit RawMangoJuli.
Die Kommentare von Ihm und den Chattern sind für mich recht unterhaltsam.
Die Jugend hat echt keinen Plan von Cf.

btw.
Aufnahme mit ReLive funzt ohne Probs! (gerade getestet in Division 1 -Benchmark mit 60fps gecaptured)
Strg+Shift+R und zum Abspeichern nochmal. 


NACHTRAG
Igor ist mit seinem h2o-Bench soweit:
YouTube


----------



## tt7crocodiles (16. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Ich versuche momentan dem Drang zu widerstehen im Mindstar ne zweite zu ordern...  Auch wenn Crossfire quasi tot ist (und die Karte offiziell nicht unterstützt) brüllt der Basteltrieb "tu es!".



Mich juckt es auch grad so richtig, muss dabei dran denken, dass ich eher ein neues NT brauche und mehr RAM. Und es ist schon (gedanklich) aus 850W  und 32GB 1000W und 64GB geworden. 

@gauss: der AMD-Gott hat dich auserwählt und all diese Herausforderungen sind nur eine Glaubensprüfung


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Mit 6700k net zu empfehlen! Du brauchst zwingend 2x echte 16x PCiE.
Rawiioli war wohl nur ne Ausnahme bei 2x Games!

Frag im 3dC!
3DCenter Forum - Der RX Vega Crossfire Thread
Da gings auch erst mit Workstation-Board so richtig.

Für die neuen Games von 2019 gibts auch noch kein Cf-Profil! und mGPU@DX12 wäre Sache der Dev´s.
Da kann man davon ausgehen, das NV Alles so verbockwurstet wie SoTR. Erstaunlicherweise ist bei DX:MD auch die mGPU-Beta net mehr verfügbar.
Für mich ist Das kein Problem, weil ich eh mehr Games als Zeit habe. Kann abwarten welches Game Cf/mGPU noch bringt.
Bei Frostbite z.Bsp. wirds wohl weiterhin nur mit DX11 so richtig funzen.


Jo, gaussmath ist der Odysseus unter den Moddern.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (16. März 2019)

64GB sind dann für den nachfolgenden TR4. oder meinst du 2xVII? Das ist leider für meine weiteren Bastelpläne sowieso nur ein Habenwill-Traum aber nicht realisierbar


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Ich denke auch für die Meisten reicht Eine Radeon VII. (mehr ist dann halt Nischenprodukt)
Gerade durch die guten Frametimes und mit Freesync ist 5 fps mehr oder weniger i.Vgl. zu XYZ egal.
>1 würde nur für Simulationsfans mit Triple - Moni echt Vorteile bringen.(und passender Software)


----------



## Freiheraus (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant wo  der Luxx gebencht hat oder ob der TR tasächlich so gut mit der R7 kann:
> The Division 2 im Grafikkarten-Test
> QC ist halt nochmal Was Anderes als ein billiger DC !



Auch Gamestar bestätigt dass Turing (wie auch schon Pascal) ein Overhead-Problem unter DX12 mit Ryzen hat: The Division 2 Systemanforderungen - DirectX 12 gegen DirectX 11

Radeon VII (DX12) @Ryzen 7 2700X = 107,6 FPS 
RTX 2080 Ti (DX12)@Ryzen 7 2700X = 101,3 FPS

Nvidia hat schon ewig Probleme mit DX12 in Verbindung mit Ryzen. Spielehersteller müssen das fixen weil Nvidia das per Treiber nicht schafft (siehe SOTR). Klappt nur nicht immer.


----------



## Benji21 (16. März 2019)

OC Test von Igor:

YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (16. März 2019)

Habe mir auch gerade das Video angeschaut, wirklich sehr geil.  Hat sich das Geld ja gelohnt


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Nvidia hat schon ewig Probleme mit DX12 in Verbindung mit Ryzen.



Danke für die Info!
= interessante und umfangreiche Zusammenstellung bei gamestar = nice.

Das mit dem Speicherleak bei NV scheint auch kein Einzelfall zu sein. Siehe Diskussion im Forum:
Ghost Recon Wildlands: Geforce-RTX-Nutzer können seit September nur bedingt spielen

Man kann wirklich nur den Käufern der Radeon VII zu Ihrer Entscheidung gratulieren.


----------



## Benji21 (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> = interessante und umfangreiche Zusammenstellung bei gamestar = nice.
> 
> Das mit dem Speicherleak bei NV scheint auch kein Einzelfall zu sein. Siehe Diskussion im Forum:
> ...



Da kochen ja sogar die Emotionen hoch: "rede es dir nur ein dass es an deiner 2080Ti liegt" LoL!


----------



## DaHell63 (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant wo  der Luxx gebencht hat oder ob der TR tasächlich so gut mit der R7 kann:
> The Division 2 im Grafikkarten-Test



Ich schätze mal den internen Benchmark. Zumindest ist dieser als Benchmarkszene als Video eingebettet.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Dann lässt es sich ja gut mit guru3d vergleichen, denke mal dort auch derselbe Bench.
Warum nimmt Keiner HBCC ? Und bei guru3d nur 16GB Ram ist ein Witz.(verfälscht das Streaming und Paging)

Luxx@TR vs guru3d@i9: In 4k funzt die R7 mit Beiden gleich gut; in kleinen Auflösungen ist Blau besser.
Würde gerne mal richtige Frametimeverläufe sehen wollen.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. März 2019)

Bin froh über die Performance, aber The Division 2 ist nix für mich. Shooter bei denen ein Headshot nicht auto-kill bedeutet...das geht einfach nicht xD Und das verziehen der Anfangswaffe...dear GOD! Läuft aber zumindest in WQHD mit min FPS um die 58, das passt  Performance-wise ist alles fluffig.

Nur die Grafik...mhm, ich weiß auch nicht. Sieht irgendwie nicht so gut aus gefühlt. Aber vlt kommt mir das nur im Kontrast des fotorealistischen Stils von DMC5 und RE2 so vor, keine Ahnung. Aber auch FFXV sieht wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. März 2019)

Kannst Du mal den internen Benchmark auf ultra laufen lassen. Also ganz normales ultra Preset .


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Und bitte als 2. Run mit 24GB HBCC und als 3. mit zusätzl. Streamingdistanz = 0,


----------



## spl1ce (17. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bin froh über die Performance, aber The Division 2 ist nix für mich. Shooter bei denen ein Headshot nicht auto-kill bedeutet...das geht einfach nicht xD Und das verziehen der Anfangswaffe...dear GOD! Läuft aber zumindest in WQHD mit min FPS um die 58, das passt  Performance-wise ist alles fluffig.
> 
> Nur die Grafik...mhm, ich weiß auch nicht. Sieht irgendwie nicht so gut aus gefühlt. Aber vlt kommt mir das nur im Kontrast des fotorealistischen Stils von DMC5 und RE2 so vor, keine Ahnung. Aber auch FFXV sieht wesentlich besser aus.



Über die copy / paste Grasbüschel am Anfang auf der grossen Wiese während der Einführungsmission hab ich auch erstmal gelacht. Die sehen bei WoW besser aus xD . Wenn man dann mal in der Stadt ist ist die Optik schon ansprechend.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Mein Prozzi geht hier selbst @4K kotzen. Naja, irgendwann ist halb mal Ende....


----------



## DaHell63 (17. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und bitte als 2. Run mit 24GB HBCC und als 3. *mit zusätzl. Streamingdistanz = 0*,



zusätzl. Streamingdistanz  geht doch hauptsächlich auf die CPU.


----------



## BladeTNT (17. März 2019)

Dieses Speichermanagement HBBC? Bzw sollte man das einschalten? Hatte das früher mal an, hatte das Gefühl ich hatte ein paar FPS weniger.. kann auch täuschen


----------



## Benji21 (17. März 2019)

Nur wenn du mit RAM um dich werfen kannst.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (17. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Dieses Speichermanagement HBBC? Bzw sollte man das einschalten? Hatte das früher mal an, hatte das Gefühl ich hatte ein paar FPS weniger.. kann auch täuschen



Das frage ich mich auch.
Bei 16gb Vram, momentan eher nutzlos, oder?

Ich dachte das wäre hilfreich für Szenarios, für mehr als 16gb benötigten Vram, dann kann der HBC Controller Sachen schneller nachladen, als würden diese normal von der Festplatte nachgeladen.

Bei Games die <16gb brauchen, hat man so wie ich das bisher in Benchmarks gesehen habe evtl. 1 frame mehr, also jdfls. keine Verschlechterung.

Im Prinzip würde ich auch nicht generell sagen, dass dein Arbeitsspeicher groß sein muss. Wenn deine Anwendung generell so 12gb Arbeitsspeicher kostet und dabei gerne 17gb Vram hätte. Wobei dein Ram "nur" 16gb groß ist. Wäre es theoretisch besser 2gb des Arbeitspeichers zu Opfern, damit er sich den zusätzlich benötigten Grafikspeicher ggfls. schneller holen kann... oder? Hab das alles nicht probiert. Also von daher alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2019)

The Wall: Stabiles UEbertakten der AMD Radeon VII mit Wasserblock und Chiller | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2019)

Hab meinen TD2 Key nun auch. Läd gerade runter. Ich werd's aber wohl auf dem Zweitrechner mit der Seven nicht testen können, weil das Game den 2400G zum Frühstück verputzen wird.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab meinen TD2 Key nun auch. Läd gerade runter. Ich werd's aber wohl auf dem Zweitrechner mit der Seven nicht testen können, weil das Game den 2400G zum Frühstück verputzen wird.



Dann zeig uns wenigstens daß  dein TR um einiges schneller ist als der von Hardwareluxx. Kannst ja mal Tipps zum Einstellen rüberschicken. 
Intrgierter Benchmark ultra Preset.
in 4k ist es egal, da limitiert die GTX 1080 Ti eh. Da wäre nur die RTX 2080 Ti interessant.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Der 6700k limitiert sogar in 4k noch partiell.


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2019)

Alter Schwede. Bis zu *170 Watt Package Powe*r auf dem 2950X in TD2! Das habe ich bei keinem Spiel bisher beobachtet.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Division Ultra, QHD und UHD. Hat wer mal Vergleichsdaten für mich.
Hat der LUXX in den integrierten Benchmark verwendet?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (17. März 2019)

Der luxx Test hat eine ingame Szene genommen meine ich.

Kann dir gleich mal Vergleichsdaten von ner v64 Posten.

Edit. Ich aktualisiere nacher auch nochmal die Treiber und schau ob der neue irgendwas ändert ^^


----------



## tt7crocodiles (17. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Prozzi geht hier selbst @4K kotzen. Naja, irgendwann ist halb mal Ende....





Gurdi schrieb:


> Der 6700k limitiert sogar in 4k noch partiell.


Woran merkst du das in TD2? meiner langweilt sich wie immer wenn man sich das Overlay anschaut. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Division Ultra, QHD und UHD. Hat wer mal Vergleichsdaten für mich.
> Hat der LUXX in den integrierten Benchmark verwendet?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich machs dann ein wenig später. Welche Einstellungen? ganz normal Preset Ultra?


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Ja hab Ultra verwendet. Im Benchmark spikt er gelegentlich auf 100%. Das kostet mich bestimmt ein wenig an den min Fps. Im Spiel absolut unproblematisch, aber fürs Benchen halb nicht ideal.


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2019)

Wieso gibt's noch keinen Benchmark Thread für TD2? DaHell, du Schlafmütze... ^^


----------



## tt7crocodiles (17. März 2019)

Hier sind meine: 
1. OC1 Profil: 1900/1100MHz @1025mV PL0 (ich musste mit dem neuen Treiber von 1000mV auf 1025 anheben, sonst lief es nicht mehr stabil  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.  OC2 Profil: 2000/1200MHz @1075mV PL+20 (temporär, höher will ich gerade nicht gehen, mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich auch nur Probleme mit allem aber TD2 läuft) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM: XMP-Profil 15-16-16-35 @3000


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Deine CPU Last sieht irgndwie besser aus als meine. Muss mal schauen ob mein Antivir da wieder ein wenig Leistung klaut.
Hab mal nen Thread aufgmacht zum Spiel, das geht hier sonst eh wieder unter.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/535046-divison-2-benchmark.html#post9783239


----------



## DARPA (17. März 2019)

Ich kann meinen Key noch nicht abholen. Immer beim anmelden zum uPlay Konto kommt login error. 
Egal ob ich im Hintergrund bei Ubisoft angemeldet bin oder nicht.

Da hat wohl der Server grad kein Bock.


Bin ansonsten immer noch voll zufrieden mit der 7. Wo sie jetzt so gut läuft.
Demnächt einen der guten Waterblocks picken und jib ihm


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Key noch nicht abholen. Immer beim anmelden zum uPlay Konto kommt login error.
> Egal ob ich im Hintergrund bei Ubisoft angemeldet bin oder nicht.
> 
> Da hat wohl der Server grad kein Bock.
> ...



Nimm den Edgebrowser, sonst gehts nicht.Mit dem Fox ging bei mir auch nicht, ich glaube sogar Opera hat da gebockt.
Es liegt aber am Browser, wie gesagt nimm den Edge dann läufts.


----------



## D0pefish (17. März 2019)

Das liegt am nicht Erlauben von Third-Party-Cookies. uPlay suckt da schon immer. Früher waren TPCookies über Stammdomaingrenzen hinweg in den meisten Browsern aktiviert (fail!) und man musste es selber deaktivieren, dann wurden sie schlauer. Edge hängt demnach noch hinterher. In fünf Jahren schalten sie dann vielleicht Langzeit-Cookies ab. Die sollte man kurz nach dem Verlassen der Sites löschen lassen oder mit dem Schließen des Browsers aber die Leute sind ja wieder mal zu bequem, wie früher TPCookies zu verbieten... 
also kurz aktivieren, machen was man machen muss und später nur noch den Client nutzen... bei Bedarf wieder temporär zulassen oder uPlay endlich in den Sack treten, sprich dort Rabbatz machen


----------



## DARPA (17. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm den Edgebrowser, sonst gehts nicht.Mit dem Fox ging bei mir auch nicht, ich glaube sogar Opera hat da gebockt.
> Es liegt aber am Browser, wie gesagt nimm den Edge dann läufts.



Danke Keule, hat geklappt.


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> zusätzl. Streamingdistanz  geht doch hauptsächlich auf die CPU.



Hier im Thread hatte Einer bessere Fps damit. Seit spectre weiss man gar net mehr so genau, was eigentlich limitiert.
Weil das Paging net so gut als Sensor angezeigt werden kann. Ist bestimmt ab und zu das Bottleneck.
Dazu past auch gut Gurdi mit seinem 6700k, der besonders leidet.
HBCC on ist dann der Versuch etwas Vorlauf zu schaffen, um Das zu glätten.
Bei Frostbite könnte auch futureframerendering helfen.


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2019)

@Gurdi: Hab im TD2 Bench Thread noch einen Run (1440p + Ultra Preset) mit meiner übertakteten 1080Ti ergänzt. Deine Seven@OC schlägt die Ti mit über 10%.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Ja Spiel scheint echt gut zu laufen auf der VII. Ich mach mal noch ein bisjen Prozessorpflege und bench nochmal, ich vermute ich lasse da ein paar Fps liegen aktuell.


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja Spiel scheint echt gut zu laufen auf der VII. Ich mach mal noch ein bisjen Prozessorpflege und bench nochmal, ich vermute ich lasse da ein paar Fps liegen aktuell.



Ich zeichne mal die Framtimes auf und lasse CX drauf los...


----------



## Dudelll (17. März 2019)

Der integrierte Benchmark zeichnet FrameTimes meine ich sogar mit auf in der *.csv Datei die bei dem Bild dabei ist. Zumindest die letzten beiden spalten sind Cpu und Gpu Auslastung, bei der ersten und zweiten bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher was genau da geloggt wird. Wenn man die erste Spalte als Frames nimmt und die zweite als FrameTimes*10 interpretiert (also zweite Spalte/10 = FrameTimes) kommt man zumindest auf die Fps die im Bild angegeben werden. So 100% sicher was da gespeichert ist bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Hab im TD2 Bench Thread noch einen Run (1440p + Ultra Preset) mit meiner übertakteten 1080Ti ergänzt. Deine Seven@OC schlägt die Ti mit über 10%.



Ob Das so ist, muss mit einem Intel gegengetestet werden! 
TR ist scheinbar nur in 4k mit R7 schneller als Intel.(in kleinen Auflösungen fehlt sicherlich der Takt)
Solange NV mit Ryzen/TR net so gut kann, ist schnell ne Diff. zu einem Intel+NV-Sys da.

Ihr solltet lieber erst mal ein paar Resultate mehr abwarten.


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2019)

@RX480: Gut, wir reden hier von hartem GPU-Limit. Kann ja sein, dass der Ryzen im CPU-Limit Probleme macht, aber CPU-Limit lag hier nun wirklich nicht vor.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Denke auch dass das in Dx12 keine Rolle spielt. da sind eher Kerne als IPC gefragt.


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2019)

Ich teste mal mit 3GHz gegen...

Edit: Exakt die gleichen FPS, also wird's nicht am TR liegen.


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

Das sieht bei guru3d aber net so aus, als ob man CPU+Ram+XYZ so einfach ignorieren kann.
NV hat Da definitiv  ein besseres Standing mit Intel. 
The Division 2: PC graphics performance benchmark review - Graphics card performance 1440p & 2160p

Kann natürlich sein, das ein Testsystem mit 16Gb bei guru3d für die R7 sinnlos ist.(bei pcgh dito)
Bei GameGPU hatte die R7 sich auch gut Ram genehmigt.
CB hat wenigstens mal 32GB:
The Division 2 im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Aber anscheinend net genug CPU-Takt+Cores, limitiert z.T. ggü. GameGPU.
The Division 2 тест GPU/CPU | MMORPG / Онлайн-игры | Тест GPU

Fazit:
Die Reviewer sollen sich mal selbst weniger Prämien ausschütten und ordentliche Highend-Systeme einsetzen.
Was soll ne T-Rex oder ne R7 mit obere Mittelklasse  CPU und zuwenig Ram anfangen.
Auf jeden Fall ist der TD2-Thread von Gurdi sehr interessant:
(durch DaHell63)
The Divison 2 Benchmark


----------



## Benji21 (17. März 2019)

Jo, die Testsysteme sind teilweise schon arg... naja. Sei es Luxx mit dem 1950x (warum auch immer der genommen wurde, der 2950x ist ein völlig anderes Kaliber mit wesentlich mehr Takt, besseren Latenzen etc.), CB mit dem 8700k und nur moderaten 4,7GHz plus 32GB 3200 CL16, hier bei pcgh sind sie mit 100MHz mehr unterwegs und 400MHz beim RAM. Dafür auch nur 16GB. 

Gut, kostet natürlich so ein System aber gerade wenn man dann auch wieder die CPU's testet hätte ich da zumindest was mit 12 Kernen, Takt und Quadchannel hingestellt...  Immerhin lässt CB die Leser teilweise "mittesten".


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2019)

...und alle schon rdy für Radeon Rays? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gine-auf-radeon-vega-56-a-26.html#post9783820
Mal sehen was es dann in 3 Tagen so interessantes gibt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

Was ist denn in 3 Tagen? Die GDC?


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was ist denn in 3 Tagen? Die GDC?



Hab ich doch verlinkt, siehe das Bild dort.


----------



## JSXShadow (18. März 2019)

Hatte grad was ganz lustiges, eine Neuheit für mich. Hab DMC5 in FullScreen gezockt (ja ich weiß, borderless ist besser da bequemer) und nebenbei YT auf dem 4k Screen nebenan. Hatte keinen Bock mehr und wollte DMC mit Alt + F4 beenden, so wie ich alle Spiele beende mit autosave, geht am schnellsten. Bildschirm ging aus wie beim Switch von 3d zu 2d oder vice versa, 3 sekunden später startete der PC neu. 

Ist nicht schlimm, aber erstaunt hat es mich schon. Denke Chrome und Chromium Browser haben da eh probleme mit der VII.


----------



## Benji21 (18. März 2019)

Ich hoffe dass heute Abend Block und Halter da sind, dann kann ich endlich umbauen und testen. Das warten geht mir richtig auf den Sack...


----------



## BladeTNT (18. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass heute Abend Block und Halter da sind, dann kann ich endlich umbauen und testen. Das warten geht mir richtig auf den Sack...



Oh jaa..ich muss auch noch warten bis mein Wakü Set kommt..wenn ich Pech habe bis zum 26en....ürgh


----------



## Benji21 (18. März 2019)

Wow, DHL, wow...! Natürlich kommt der Depp wenn man nicht da ist überpünktlich und klingelt offensichtlich trotz hinweis am Kasten nicht beim Nachbarn... jetzt kommt der Morgen zwischen 9 und 13 Uhr. Da ich da dann zuhause warten werde wird er erst um 12:59 und 59 Sekunden da sein...! Könnte ich direkt wieder eskalieren. Egal, zieht nachher der Block schon mal ein.


----------



## gaussmath (18. März 2019)

Karma, alles Karma....


----------



## Benji21 (18. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Karma, alles Karma....



Alles nur weil ich die VII am 08.02. bekommen habe... xD


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2019)

Findest du die Betitelung des gelben Männchen nicht ein wenig überzogen?


----------



## Benji21 (18. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Findest du die Betitelung des gelben Männchen nicht ein wenig überzogen?



Ja, hab es angepasst. Da ging mit etwas die Hutschnur (was aber nicht an DHL alleine liegt sondern auch am Versender).


----------



## Benji21 (18. März 2019)

@Gurdi hattest du bei deiner Karte eigentlich Flüssigmetall oder Paste beim Umbau genutzt?


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2019)

Ich benutze aktuell stets die Mastergel Maker. LM ist mir etwas zu heikel, weil ich oft umbaue.


----------



## Benji21 (18. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich benutze aktuell stets die Mastergel Maker. LM ist mir etwas zu heikel, weil ich oft umbaue.



Okay, bei mir wäre das zwar ne "einmal und nie wieder" Geschichte, ich bin mir nur nicht so sicher ob sich das nicht mit nem evtl. "schiefen" Package beißt. Als Alternative hab ich noch Kyronaut da anstelle von Conductonaut. Großartig Bock die Karte zu himmeln hab ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2019)

Ja das ist in der Tat auch so ein Faktor wo ich bei LM skeptisch wäre. Für den Morpheus aktuell kommt es nicht in Frage, wenn man es benutzt sollte man die Caps um den Interposer isolieren und auch das Package etwas mit WLPaste abdichten.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

Bisher haben eigentlich nur die CPU-Kühler-Mods LM genommen, aber vorher auch die Kühler angeschliffen.(Carbonfire +Pickebuh)
Damit kein Kippeleffekt ala Morpheus entsteht.


----------



## Benji21 (18. März 2019)

Gut, ich nehme die Paste... so viel schlechter ist die Kyronaut ja jetzt auch nicht dass da unfassbare Differenzen in der Temperatur auftreten sollten.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

Wg. dem nicht ebenen Package net so dünn auftragen, evtl. mal nen Probeabdruck machen, damit Du siehst ob die WLP-Menge und Verteilung reicht.
Beim Anziehen der Schrauben so wie Igor vorgehen. (zwar anderer Waterblock aber Prinzip ist gleich)
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2019)

So ich hab jetzt neue Abstandshalter bestellt für den Morpheus, mal sehn obs damit endlich klappt.
Ich werde es mit M2,5 versuchen, 8mm Länge in Messing. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dafür wohl das Kreuz leicht aufbohren müssen, glücklicherweise habe ich hier ne ganze Sammlung von Vegakarten, so das ich quasi einen Referenzkühler übrig habe und damit auch ein Bracket zum basteln. Evtl schleife ich auch einen Kühler mal Plan(davon hab ich dank Raijintek genug), mal sehn obs was taugt.

Wird zeit das Raijintek nen VII Variante anbietet.


----------



## gbm31 (18. März 2019)

So.  Stramme 850W ändern nichts an der Gurke. Mehr als 1850 sind stabil nicht drin.


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> So.  Stramme 850W ändern nichts an der Gurke. Mehr als 1850 sind stabil nicht drin.



Was hast du denn aktuell eingestellt und wie sind deine Temps?


----------



## gbm31 (18. März 2019)

1900 GPU 1000 HBM 1100mV TJ101 max.
1900 GPU 1200 HBM 1080mV TJ097 max.
1875 GPU 1200 HBM 1050mV TJ095 max.

Wenn ich über PT begrenze takte die Karte entsprechend runter und ist nicht schneller als mit 1850 GPU 1200 HBM 1020mV TJ93 max. silent

Mit 1875 läuft sie zwar, blitzt aber beim FSUltraStresstest nach mehr als 10 Läufen gelegentlich. Nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2019)

AMD Bios verwendet und mit dem neuen ATI Flash aufgespielt?
Treiber 19.3 über den 19.2 drüber gebügelt?
Wattman geschlossen beim benchen?

Ich glaube du hast auch so nen Gurken Morpheus erwischt. Ich hab ja drei Blöcke ausprobiert, alle haben unterschiedlich performt.


----------



## gbm31 (18. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> AMD Bios verwendet und mit dem neuen ATI Flash aufgespielt?
> Treiber 19.3 über den 19.2 drüber gebügelt?
> Wattman geschlossen beim benchen?



Alles ja.


----------



## gaussmath (18. März 2019)

Ich spiele gerade The Division 2 auf der Seven. Wenn an bestimmten  Stellen ne Weile still stehen bleibe, dann boostet die Karten trotz PL  -10 auf 1900MHz und dann schmiert das Spiel ab.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

@Gurdi
Wenn Du sowieso bastelst, könntest Du ja bitte mal das Carbonaut-Pad testen.(anstatt WLP)
Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut Waermeleitpad - 38 x 38 x 0,2 mm (62.50W/m K) - digitec


----------



## ATIR290 (18. März 2019)

@gaussmath

Nun, wenn ich dies lese, doch froh noch keine Seven geordert zu haben!
Wo liegt nun der Hund begraben, im 19.3.2 Treiber 
oder ist es doch die Karte und der Treiber der Problem macht, und am Anfang lief vieles schlecht,- und nun noch schlechter


----------



## gaussmath (18. März 2019)

Ich weiß es nicht. Die Karte boostet sich ins Nirvana. Aber nur, wenn ich still stehe. WTF.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Karma, alles Karma....



Oder 3x abgebrannt und neu aufgebaut!

ATIR/Bernie/Horn
Bestell halt 2 Stck und behalt die Bessere. (In Deinem Gehäuse interessiert eh nur UVen)
Und nerv net mit 50x Fragen in allen Foren.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. März 2019)

Für knappe 1500 Euro 
Nope!

@RX480
PS: Retourniere generell keine Ware, außer wenn defekt.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. März 2019)

@gaussmath: Das gab es so auch vereinzelt schon bei Vega10 zu  beobachten. Musst den Takt senken oder die Spannung erhöhen um in einen  stabilen Bereich zu kommen und solche "Takt-Eskapaden" oder "High´s" mit einkalkulieren. 

Vielleicht muss man hier zwischendurch mal erwähnen, dass die Karte im Original-Zustand @ Stock-Settings absolut stabil und einwandfrei läuft 
Das 1850/1200/1020mV Setting von gbm31 find ich für eine Karte mit ReferenzKühler dabei sehr gelungen 

@RX480: Dein verlinktes Pad von Thermal Grizzly macht einen guten  Eindruck. Ist zwar auch elektrisch leitend, würde ich aber viel eher  nutzen als Liquid-Metal. Ist von der Handhabung her denk ich echt klasse.


----------



## gaussmath (18. März 2019)

Hm, dann muss ich wohl die Spannung erhöhen oder Chill aktivieren.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Für 1500 Euro
> Nope!



1x Retour kostet auf der Alm ? (lass Dir mal ein paar balls wachsen)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (18. März 2019)

Bei mir läuft TD2 mittlerweile stabil auf 1901/1100MHz @1025mV &PL0, aber meine Karte ist eher UV- aber nicht OC-freudig. Es läuft wirklich stabil bis auf die HDR. Schaut, ob es bei euch geschaltet ist, denn Win10-HDR != TD2-HDR (definitiv) und manchmal hab ich das Gefühl auch != VII-HDR (was eigentlich schräg wäre) - ich habe Blackscreens wenn eins off ist  

Abgesehen davon hab ich mit dem letzten Treiber 2 Probleme: 1) HBM-Takt im Idle, es geht einfach nicht runter und hängt beim aktuellen Max-Set seit Treiber 19.3.1 und 2) teilweiser stark erhöhter Grundverbrauch der Karte - 1800@965 statt @940-950mV und 1900@1025 statt @999-1000mV

Bzw, es kann einfach heißen - schuch' di' doch biste schwarz wirst'


----------



## Edelhamster (18. März 2019)

@gaussmath: Ja nicht falsch verstehen, mein halt nur TD2 ist da kein Phänomen. Kann in Games ja auch immer wieder vorkommen, dass du beispielsweise ein Menü öffnest und der Chip auf Basis der neuen Umstände, eine plötzlich viel geringere anliegende Rechenlast, mit dem Takt unverhältnismäßig in die Höhe schießt. 
Ist in besagter Anwendung dann halt einfach nicht stable. Ein ausgefahrenes PT kann die Chance durch einen solch verursachten Crash meiner Einschätzung nach begünstigen.
Was fährst du gerade für Settings?

Find ansonsten ganz interessant im Benchmark von TD2 zu beobachten, wie die Auslastung meiner GPU auf 92-93% kleben bleibt, wenn ich  Ihr nicht ausreichend Spannung gewähre.
1850 @ 1020mV -> stabil mit 97-99% Auslastung
1850 @ 1010mV -> soweit stabil, aber nur 92-93% Auslastung

1800 @ 964mV fahr ich sonst auch gerne und ist stabil. 
Glaube TD2 ist am Ende mit seinem technischen Unterbau und DX12 ein extrem guter Indikator für stabiles und anwendungsübergreifendes OC.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @RX480: Dein verlinktes Pad von Thermal Grizzly macht einen guten  Eindruck. Ist zwar auch elektrisch leitend, würde ich aber viel eher  nutzen als Liquid-Metal. Ist von der Handhabung her denk ich echt klasse.



Ich würde ja gerne mal wissen wollen, Was Igor letztens für ein Zeugs hatte:
YouTube

btw.
Stabilisierung über das PT ist sicher interessant. Gerade ohne Mod.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

Aktuell mag es die Karte nicht sonderlich eingebremst zu werden über das Powertarget, deswegen geht auch noch kein anständiger Boostbuild.
Taktspitzen in Division 2 kann ich bestätigen. Kann bei mir aber auch am SOC liegen der auf Steroiden ist.


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

@ATIR390: Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich sagen, lass die Finger von der Seven. Ich habe nur Probleme damit. Wenn ich keine 1080 Ti als Alternative hätte, hätte ich die Karte längst verkauft. 

So ist es ein Bastelprojekt, auch eher für Computing. Letztlich muss ich UV einsetzten, da die Karte ansonsten trotz Morpheus verglüht. OC geht nicht mal 50MHz und das trotz 7nm, was ein Witz ist.

Um Stabilität zu erreichen, muss sich die Karte über Einstellungen zurechtgetrickst werden...


----------



## JSXShadow (19. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @ATIR390: Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich sagen, lass die Finger von der Seven. Ich habe nur Probleme damit. Wenn ich keine 1080 Ti als Alternative hätte, hätte ich die Karte längst verkauft.
> 
> So ist es ein Bastelprojekt, auch eher für Computing. Letztlich muss ich UV einsetzten, da die Karte ansonsten trotz Morpheus verglüht. OC geht nicht mal 50MHz und das trotz 7nm, was ein Witz ist.
> 
> Um Stabilität zu erreichen, muss sich die Karte über Einstellungen zurechtgetrickst werden...



Man muss aber leider auch zu deinen Ungunsten sagen, dass du bei deiner Karte extrem viel Pech gehabt hast. Ich würde fast sagen, dass es fast Stock-defekt ist, wenn es gar unoptimiert massive Temp-Probleme gibt. Das gibt es tatsächlich genauso selten wie bei anderen Grafikkarten-Serien, auch bei Nvidia und älteren AMD-Karten.

Da lobe ich mir Deutschland und die Händlerkulanz + Fernabsatzgesetz. Läuft irgendeine Hardware, die ich mir bestelle, auch nur ansatzweise entfernt vom Optimum, dann geht die Hardware zurück, oder besser gesagt, neue wird bestellt und sobald die Neue da ist, dann geht die alte zurück. 0 Downtime, 0 Nachteile für den Kunden, maximale Effizienz. Rücksicht und schlechte Gefühle für den Handel hab ich dabei nicht. Wir bezahlen ja schließlich teueres Geld, da kann man schon Qualität erwarten. Kommt diese nicht out-of-the-box, dann halt beim 2ten, 3ten oder zur not auch 7ten Versuch. Geheiligt sei auch "Bezahlen nach 14 Tagen" von Paypal, da musst du nichtmal auslegen.

Bei der VII war am Anfang die Verfügbarkeit Kacke und wir alle hatten Angst ggf. später keine mehr zu bekommen...nun gibt es schon welche für 699...naja, da steckt man leider nicht drin. Für 699, wenn man eine bekommt die wenigstens mit 970mV oder niedriger @Stock läuft, da finde ich es allerdngs ein NO-Brainer und würde nie zur RTX2080 greifen. Ich hab 830 bezahlt, meine Karte ist aber auch GOLDEN, also war es das Wert. Hätte ich deine bekommen, würde ich jetzt ne Vega64 nutzen, oder halt die 1080TI weiterverwenden. Klar, ne Vega64 würde für mich auch reichen, besonders da ich nun WQHD habe und nicht mehr primär UHD.

Alles Lehrgeld und Investitionen zum Basteln und Co. Also so oder so, ist ne geile Erfahrung mit der VII..es tut mir nur unfassbar Leid, dass deine Erfahrung so schrecklich war und bin beruhigt, dass es tatsächlich nur die Ausnahme ist


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

Wir wissen ja gar nicht, wie viele "Pech hatten", wenn die Leute die Qualitätskontrolle selbst übernehmen und "schlechte" Karten wieder zurückschicken, so dass eine Filterblase entsteht. Es lässt sich leicht sagen: "Ja, da warst du dumm, warum hast du die Karte nicht einfach zurück geschickt?" Letztlich heißt das doch: "Übernimm du die Qualitätskontrolle für AMD."

Die Bastelei macht mir ja auch Spaß, aber dann muss das Ding auch irgendwann mal laufen. Verlässlichkeit sieht halt anders aus.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. März 2019)

Ja, ich hab auch noch so einige Probleme, aber tatsächlich nur mit älteren Anwendungen/Spielen. Alte DX8/DX9 Spiele...wenn ich zocke + mit ReLive aufnehme, dann ists komplett vorbei. 1-10 Minuten und das ganze System hängt sich auf. Keine Ahnung warum xD das war mit der Vega56/64 nicht.

PS: Nein, von dumm kann man nicht sprechen. In anderer Situation hätte ich ggf. gleich gehandelt. Die Unsicherheit über Verfügbarkeit usw. war einfach zu groß.


----------



## spl1ce (19. März 2019)

Klar zickt die Karte rum... Hab auch 1 Tag damit verbracht ein gutes TD2 setting zu bekommen nur um dann am 2. Tag zu merken, dass die Karte wegen dem HBM Takt abschmiert und nicht wegen zu wenig Spannung oder zu hohem GPU Takt.... Nach dem Wakü Umbau hab ich gedacht, iwas kaputt gemacht zu haben weil der Treiber halt ******** ist aber ich mir dessen im 1. Moment nicht so sicher war.  Dann hätte ich auch gern 2.1GHZ und nicht "nur" 2k  
Es ist tatsächlich ein tägliches auf und ab mit der Radeon 7 aber ich hatte noch nie Hardware, die mehr Spass gemacht hat. Meine Nitro V64 war da wesentlich zickiger. 

@ gauss  Ich hab da echt Mitleid aber muss dem Shadow tdem recht geben. Genau für sowas gibts da den Verbraucherschutz mit Rückversand usw. Und in normalen Werten ist deine ja von Anfang an nicht gelaufen ? ... Klar, hinterher ist man immer schlauer ... :/


----------



## gbm31 (19. März 2019)

Also @ stock muss die Karte laufen. Sonst ist das ein klarer Rekla-Grund.

Alles was darüber hinaus geht, OC oder UV, ist dann Bonus!

Ich könnt ja jetzt auch aus dem Fenster springen weil meine keine 1900 schafft. Aber eigentlich ist  sie genau da wo ich gehofft hatte: sehr nah am angegebenen Maximalboost und jetzt dank Umbau leise. Zusammen mit dem Speicher-OC auf 2080 Niveu mit doppelt so viel Speicher. Genau das wollte ich.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

1850/1180 wäre bereits ca. 10% mehr Leistung als in den Launch-Reviews, wo meistens der Takt bei 1700 festhing.
Momentan ist der Treiber auch komisch. Der 19.3.1 lief besser.

Man sollte mal an Vega zurückdenken, wo es auch ne Zeit mit dem Treiber gedauert hat.


----------



## arthur95 (19. März 2019)

Hallo liebe Radeon 7 Fans und Besitzer!
Hat schon wer ein BIOS Update bei der Seven gemacht? Ist das empfehlenswert?
Habe aktuell das "alte" Bios drauf: 016.004.000.030.011639 (laut GPU-z aber mit UEFI)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem neuen Treiber 19.3.2 gemacht? bessere oder schlechtere?

danke für antworten


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht wirklich. In Strange Brigade habe ich die höchsten Temps usw. Die Karte boostet brav maximal bis 1780MHz. Alles gut, es läuft stundenlang stabil. In TD2 boostet die Karte genauso, aber wenn ich still stehe, dann dreht der Boost Algorithmus nach ein paar Sekunden durch und befeuert die Karte mit 1860MHz, was aber bei mir nicht stabil ist. Der maximal mögliche Takt liegt bei ca. 1840MHz (übrigens völlig egal bei welcher Spannung, wenn mind. eine Spannung von 980mV verwendet wird), was ja noch oberhalb der Spezifikation liegt.  

Ich werde dennoch mal versuchen, die Spannung zu erhöhen und den HBM Takt auf stock stellen. Aber Leute, das nervt. Bei fast jedem Spiel irgendwas neues einstellen und hoffen, dass es stabil ist. Ich werde die Karte wohl stark drosseln und nur noch für Compute verwenden und mir eine 2080 Ti holen, auch wenn ich dafür in den sauren Apfel beißen muss, weil ich die Preise viel zu hoch finde.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 1850/1180 wäre bereits ca. 10% mehr Leistung als in den Reviews, wo meistens der Takt bei 1700 festhing.
> Momentan ist der Treiber auch komisch. Der 19.3.1 lief besser.
> 
> Man sollte mal an Vega zurückdenken, wo es auch ne Zeit mit dem Treiber gedauert hat.



Ja würde auch sagen, 19.3.1 war eigentlich ideal.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Ihr müsst auch net jeden Treiber mitnehmen.

@gaussmath
Setz doch mal ein knappes Fps-Limit in TD2. Du kennst doch Deine avg. Fps an der Stelle, wo Du rausfliegst.
Benchmark-Scores sind doch vollkommen Banane.
Für 1440p =85 und für 4k=58.(bzw. Deine genauen avg. Fps und ca. 3 Fps weniger) = Kühler+Leiser+Stabil
Kein Mensch braucht 24/7 max Fps.(das Auge sieht nur die Uneaveness ab 12..16ms Differenz)
Und zurück auf 19.3.1 wäre auch sehr vernünftig, genauso HBM mal 20MHz weniger!
Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.1 Release Notes | AMD


----------



## JSXShadow (19. März 2019)

Den 19.3.1 hab ich auch noch drauf, neuer Treiber kommt erst drauf, wenn alle Probleme behoben sind, oder zumindest wenn er aus der BETA raus ist.

Ja, die Treiber werden noch ordentlich reifen müssen, hat mich aber eh gewundert warum. Im Herzen ist die VII auch nur eine Vega, halt mit mehr Sensorik. Aber nur die Sensorik...damit so viele Probleme...? Ist schon ein wenig seltsam


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Kannst Du mal mit Deinem 24/7 in TD2@Ultra benchen ? Bitte Hier posten:
The Divison 2 Benchmark
Hast Du eigentlich Grafikfehler in TD2 ? Wäre ja der einzige Grund für 19.3.2.


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

@RX480: Tatsächlich sind die FPS sehr hoch, wenn es crasht. Das geht dann rauf bis fast 140. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass der 2400G das packt. ^^ Ich kann das alles versuchen, aber es nervt halt, dass man sich immer wieder "Tricks" einfallen lassen muss, damit es stabil läuft. 

Ich bin scheinbar der einzig wirklich kritische hier der Seven gegenüber. Ich will euch ja auch nicht die Stimmung verderben, dabei bin leicht zufrieden zu stellen. Ich möchte einfach nur, dass das Ding stock stabil und halbwegs kühl läuft. OC juckt mich gar nicht so. Hab ich bei der Ti auch nie gemacht im Grunde. Der Boost Algorithmus soll es dann aber auch bitte bei stock Taktraten belassen und nicht so einen Bockmist bauen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

Es wäre halb auch einfach mal hilfreich wenn du anständige Screenshots hier rein setzen würdest vom Monitoring der Karte damit man sich das mal im Detail anschauen kann.
Ich hab wie bereits erwähnt auch noch einen weiteren Block hier. Die Montage Morpheus ist auch einfach sehr schwierig aktuell. Meine Karte hat anscheinend auch wieder etwas WLPaste verspachtelt und wird wieder etwas wärmer als vorher.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Die ersten Vega-Treiber konnten auch net ordentlich mit Nulllast-Boost umgehen. 
Das hat nix mit Trickserei zu tun.
Man muss nur seine Hardware+Treiber kennen und safe einstellen.

Deswegen war ja ne Zeitlang bei Vega ein open PT wichtig. Inzwischen geht ja Boostbuild mit exaktem PT ganz gut.


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

AMD soll endlich mal die f*cking Treiber in den Griff kriegen. ^^ Leute, Kritik muss sein, auch bei AMD...



RX480 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Trickserei zu tun.
> Man muss nur seine Hardware+Treiber kennen und safe einstellen.



Nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber bei solchen Aussagen werde ich dann doch ein wenig salty. Das klingt für mich nach dem typischen "der Anwender ist halt zu blöd, wenn's nicht läuft". In erster Linie muss AMD seine Hardware + Treiber kennen, nicht der Anwender. ^^



Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wäre halb auch einfach mal hilfreich wenn du  anständige Screenshots hier rein setzen würdest vom Monitoring der Karte  damit man sich das mal im Detail anschauen kann.



Ich werde sogar mal ein Video von dem Verhalten machen. Das ist im Grunde ziemlich interessant, was da passiert.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Jedes Custom-Setting ist Anwender-Sache. 
Ich gebe Dir natürlich insofern  Recht als die Auto-OC/UV -Funktion fehlerhaft ist.

btw.
Wenn dann die Modder noch in Bereiche vorstossen, die AMD selbst gar nicht kennt , dann kanns schon mal mit  der Regelung
Probs geben.(bzw. Reghack einsetzen)
Gerade bei Nullast steigt der Takt schneller als die Spannung folgen kann. (selbst mit offenem PT)
Da brauchte Es mit Vega auch seine Zeit, um passende Custom-Settings zu finden. 
Warum soll Es ausgerechnet Dir mit der R7 besser gehen. 
Gurdi hatte letztens seine Daten mit AB gezeigt. Wenn also Spikes bis zu 40Mhz mehr passieren,
dann muss der Anwender den Grundtakt entsprechend anpassen. (falls Er kein Fps-Limit möchte)
Bei Gurdi war vor Allem der Spike vom HBM-Takt grenzwertig, würde daher empfehlen den HBM deutlich zurückzunehmen.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. März 2019)

Manchmal, aber nur manchmal, wünsche ich mir die 100%ige Kontrolle zurück. AKA ich stelle taktstufen ein und dann läuft das auch haargenau dort, wo ich das will mit der Spannung die ich will +- die normalen Droops. Dann würden sich viele Probleme in Luft auflösen. Taktkurve und Co. ist ja ganz nett, aber 100%ige Kontrolle hätte ich trotzdem gern wieder...schade, dass man die Karte nicht zwingen kann, weder per Reg-Mod noch sonst was.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Manchmal, aber nur manchmal, wünsche ich mir die 100%ige Kontrolle zurück. AKA ich stelle taktstufen ein und dann läuft das auch haargenau dort, wo ich das will mit der Spannung die ich will +- die normalen Droops. Dann würden sich viele Probleme in Luft auflösen. Taktkurve und Co. ist ja ganz nett, aber 100%ige Kontrolle hätte ich trotzdem gern wieder...schade, dass man die Karte nicht zwingen kann, weder per Reg-Mod noch sonst was.



Ja das hätte ich gerne wieder. Ich will meine P-States zurück


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Gerade wg. der Temps ist eigentlich das Boostverfahren mit sehr flexiblem Verbrauch ideal. 
Feste Takte ohne Boost sind ineffektiv: Schau Dir Polaris an. Das ist sowas von ungünstig bei Fps/W.

edit:
Schliesse mich an, 10 States wären natürlich ideal. Untenrum ginge sicher noch mehr.
Gerade bei scruden Games die net Hochtakten wäre 0,75V net schlecht


----------



## JSXShadow (19. März 2019)

Ja schon, aber wenn du steady Taktverläufe hast, dann hast du auch steady Temps und immer ein passgenaues Temp/Power/Takt-Target. 

Ich persönlich nehme auch ne Karte die perma bei 90° läuft, statt zwischen 80-95 hin und her pendelt und sich ggf. bei Spikes verabschiedet. Die Logik dahinter funktioniert ja ganz gut, perfekt ist es aber nicht. Die VII würde noch viel besser laufen, bei fast allen, wenn man totale Kontrolle hätte, nun muss man immer einen Sicherheitspuffer einbauen, damit man wirklich stabil ist. Bin trotzdem guter Dinge. Das ist alles noch Thema Software und die wird sich definitiv noch drastisch bessern.

Einen Wunsch hätte ich sonst noch: Freies BIOS. Das wir flashen können, was wir wollen und damit die Settings fest auf die Karte nageln. Erspart auch den kompletten Weg über den Wattman. Für viele zu heiß, aber so hab ich das früher immer gemacht. Schade, schade.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Die Lüftersteuerung ist eigentlich fix genug, um z.Bsp. die 90°C zu halten. (wenn man Das möchte+einstellt)
Glaube net das ein Temp-Spike die Absturzursache ist. Eher ist das Temp.Niveau allgemein dann schon zu hoch.
bzw.
Gerade Gurdi hat ja gar keine Temp-Probs mehr.(von Igor will ich gar net reden)
Die Limits sind woanders.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung ist eigentlich fix genug, um z.Bsp. die 90°C zu halten. (wenn man Das möchte+einstellt)
> Glaube net das ein Temp-Spike die Absturzursache ist. Eher ist das Temp.Niveau allgemein dann schon zu hoch.
> bzw.
> Gerade Gurdi hat ja gar keine Temp-Probs mehr.(von Igor will ich gar net reden)
> Die Limits sind woanders.



Doch klar, es hängt immer an der Temp. Die RE Engine kocht meine Karte auch.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Da gab es im UV-Thread ne ganz einfache Lösung:

Für spezielle Games ein eigenes Lüfterprofil.
(bzw. im Globalen dann mit Zerofan)


----------



## gbm31 (19. März 2019)

Wär mir viel zu aufwändig. 
Das muss die Regelung hergeben. 
Ich will doch nicht ständig je nach Spiel die Karte steuern. 
Individuell Grenzen ausloten, und dann muss irgendwann ein Setting stehen, mit dem kommen kann was will.


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

Wochenlang basteln und net mal 2..3 Games mit eigenem Lüfterprofil ? 
Brauchst ja nur die  letzten 2 Pkte mal kurz antippen.

Ihr jammert an der falschen Stelle!


----------



## Benji21 (19. März 2019)

So, heute immerhin schon die Halter bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fehlt jetzt nur der Block und ich kann den Kreislauf in einem Rutsch machen (evtl. war der auch schon in der Post).


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wochenlang basteln und net mal 2..3 Games mit eigenem Lüfterprofil ?
> Brauchst ja nur die  letzten 2 Pkte mal kurz antippen.
> 
> Ihr jammert an der falschen Stelle!



Irgendwann hört es aber auch mal auf. Die Lüftersteuerung sollte die Karte schon noch selbst hinbekommen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gbm31 (19. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Irgendwann hört es aber auch mal auf. Die Lüftersteuerung sollte die Karte schon noch selbst hinbekommen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Jepp. 

Bin auch froh dass meine zur Not auch komplett default läuft trotz Umbau. 

Hatte anfangs die Befürchtung dass die Noctuas vielleicht zu langsam laufen würden mit der automatischen Lüftersteuerung...


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

Anständige Lüfter drauf und dann einfach auf nen Wert tackern, fertig. Ich bin jetzt auch erst mal wieder auf 2007Mhz zurück, das krieg ich mit 25mv weniger hin. Das sind quasi 1mv pro Mhz, recht unrentabel.
Mal sehn, ich bin noch net ganz fertig mit meiner Kühlung hier, da geht noch was.


----------



## DARPA (19. März 2019)

Leute, was ist los heute? Fast im ganzen Forum herrscht so ne angekratzte Stimmung. 

Ich glaub, ich komme morgen nochmal wieder.


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Leute, was ist los heute? Fast im ganzen Forum herrscht so ne angekratzte Stimmung.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich komme morgen nochmal wieder.



Schlechten Sex gehabt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sind quasi 1mv pro Mhz, recht unrentabel.



0,001V für 1.000.000 zusätzliche "Zustandsänderungen"/sek. finde ich soooo unrentabel aber nicht. aber klar... am ende kackt die ente, schon klar.


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welchen Browser nutzt du denn?



Chrome, Opera, Firefox bei allen dreien ist das der Fall.

Übrigens weil du meintest man muss bei AMD Rewards keine AMD im Rechner zur Aktivierung haben.
Jetzt muss ich die Seven ausbauen, und die RX 570 aus dem Schrank einbauen, Klassiker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Chrome, Opera, Firefox bei allen dreien ist das der Fall.
> 
> Übrigens weil du meintest man muss bei AMD Rewards keine AMD im Rechner zur Aktivierung haben.
> Jetzt muss ich die Seven ausbauen, und die RX 570 aus dem Schrank einbauen, Klassiker.
> ...



Ist mir tatsächlich neu muss ich sagen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. März 2019)

für was ist das? wegen den keys die man zu ner Radeon bekommt?
ist doch okay. da gehen bestimmt nicht wenige über die virtuelle geschenketheke - und die wären, wären sie frei (wieder/weiter)verkäuflich sicher einen ziemlichen batzen geld wert - welches den publishern flöten geht.


----------



## DARPA (19. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Schlechten Sex gehabt



Dafür hatte ich heute noch keine Zeit. Aber ich könnte dir Geschichten erzählen..... 


Edit: Aber das steht doch in den Beschreibungen immer dabei, dass die passende Hardware eingebaut sein muss für die Keys.


----------



## gbm31 (19. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Leute, was ist los heute? Fast im ganzen Forum herrscht so ne angekratzte Stimmung.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich komme morgen nochmal wieder.



Naja, 
Ich kann gaussmath schon verstehen. Seine Karte ist halt nicht die Beste, und die Leute wollen es nicht wahr haben dass das OC WunderVII vielleicht auch mal keines ist, und unterstellen direkt oder indirekt Inkompetenz beim Anwender. 
Das trägt nicht wirklich zur guten Stimmung bei...


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Naja,
> Ich kann gaussmath schon verstehen. Seine Karte ist halt nicht die Beste, und die Leute wollen es nicht wahr haben dass das OC WunderVII vielleicht auch mal keines ist, und unterstellen direkt oder indirekt Inkompetenz beim Anwender.
> Das trägt nicht wirklich zur guten Stimmung bei...



Es fehlt auch schlicht aktuell an Erfahrungen, der Chip ist mal wieder ein kompliziertes Konstrukt. Es kann schlicht auch andere Ursachen haben, daher wäre einfach mal ne Analyse sinnvoll.
Ich kann mir in dem neuen Node durchaus ne große Streuung vorstellen, ich trau aber auch der TJ nicht wirklich.


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

Ich habe einfach 50MHz untertaktet und siehe da, TD2 läuft völlig stabil und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen...


----------



## Edelhamster (19. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Chrome, Opera, Firefox bei allen dreien ist das der Fall.
> 
> Übrigens weil du meintest man muss bei AMD Rewards keine AMD im Rechner zur Aktivierung haben.
> Jetzt muss ich die Seven ausbauen, und die RX 570 aus dem Schrank einbauen, Klassiker.
> ...




Oder halt eine Mail an den Support senden  RX570 Code auf damaligem Vega64 System freigeschaltet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. März 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ist doch okay. da gehen bestimmt nicht wenige über die virtuelle geschenketheke - und die wären, wären sie frei (wieder/weiter)verkäuflich sicher einen ziemlichen batzen geld wert - welches den publishern flöten geht.



Naja, wie willst du die denn verkaufen? Du musst dir ein Konto mit Handynummer anlegen (zwei mal Reward geht nicht, da brauchte ich die Handynummer von meiner Frau und eine neue Email) und dann über deinen Uplay oder Steam Account von der Reward Webseite aktivieren lassen und dich dort anmelden.
Machste dir nen neuen Uplay Account, dann kannst du den Account mit dem Spiel darauf verkaufen, oder du verkaufst einen Code mit drei Spielen, der Käufer muss aber zwingend eine RX 570 oder RX 580 im Rechner haben, sonst kann er es nicht aktivieren mit seinem AMD Reward Konto, auch nicht mit einer Radeon Seven im Rechner.
Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich die Rewards verkaufen, habs aber aufgrund der Hürden aufgegeben.
Wer noch Devil McCry, Division oder ResEvil Keys haben will und die richtige GPU, oder von mir einen fertigen Uplay Account haben will - den ich nicht brauche kann sich ja bei mir per P/N melden, verschenke ich.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. März 2019)

@Schaffe Warum? Frag nen Kumpel, erstell nen Account, nimm seine Handy-Nummer, mach den Account fertig, aktivieren den Account auf deinem Rechner mit der richtigen Graka, gib ihm die Account-Daten. Hab ich 8x gemacht. Easy peasy xD Also wenn du es an Kumpels verkaufst. Nummern ausnutzen einfach so ist natürlich nicht COOL.


----------



## XeL (20. März 2019)

Moin,

schon ne Info da, wann die richtigen Custom's von Asus,Sapphire und Co erscheinen!?
Mit möglichst besserer Kühlleistung als das "stock-Model" der R7. Da ich mit den Gedanken spiele sie mir zuzulegen. 
Wenn ich aber hier so lese, das die Karte eher zum angrillen als zum Zocken gedacht ist - habe ich doch leichte bedenken....


----------



## DARPA (20. März 2019)

Es gibt bisher keine Anzeichen für Customs.

Sehr wahrscheinlich wird es auch keine mehr geben.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. März 2019)

XeL schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schon ne Info da, wann die richtigen Custom's von Asus,Sapphire und Co erscheinen!?
> Mit möglichst besserer Kühlleistung als das "stock-Model" der R7. Da ich mit den Gedanken spiele sie mir zuzulegen.
> Wenn ich aber hier so lese, das die Karte eher zum angrillen als zum Zocken gedacht ist - habe ich doch leichte bedenken....



Gibt kaum Probleme. Aktuell ist die VII für 699 im Mindstar bei Mindfactory zu haben. Einfach 2x ordentliche 120mm Fans dazubestellen, die original-Lüfter abnehmen (garantie verfällt nicht) und die Fans per Kabelmod usw draufschnallen. Solange du es mit OC nicht übertreibst und eher zu UV/HBM OC tendierst bekommst du die Karte superleise und performant.

Greifst du in das Chip-Lotterie Klo...dann retour und neue ran xD


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (20. März 2019)

XeL schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schon ne Info da, wann die richtigen Custom's von Asus,Sapphire und Co erscheinen!?
> Mit möglichst besserer Kühlleistung als das "stock-Model" der R7. Da ich mit den Gedanken spiele sie mir zuzulegen.
> Wenn ich aber hier so lese, das die Karte eher zum angrillen als zum Zocken gedacht ist - habe ich doch leichte bedenken....��



Also als ich damals quergelesen habe, war mir gleich klar, dass Amd sowohl die CPU Spannung als auch die Lüftersteuerung voll verpusht haben.

Hat sich für mich vollkommen bestätigt, also entweder der Tenor des Threads hat sich wegen einer schlechten Karte von Gaussmath sehr verschlechtert, oder jeder ließt was er will hier heraus? 

Im Prinzip kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man nicht 99% der Karten mit UV und/ oder evtl. 50 mhz weniger stock Takt auf 220-250 W betreiben kann... sonst wäre das Geschrei hier sicherlich viel viel größer.

Wer OCen will, der kann sich besser auf ne Wakü einrichten, ja gut. Fast alle anderen können Ihre Karte nachjustieren, oder beim querlesen einfach weiter dümmer drissen wie se können, oder wie säht me datt bei üsch


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

Die Abwärme der Karte ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Problematisch ist das Package zu handeln.
Wenn man meinen Rat mit dem einbrennen des Pads befolgt kriegt man das aber auch gut in den Griff würde ich sagen.


----------



## RX480 (20. März 2019)

NMC hat Recht bzgl. Referenz ohne Mod:
Eigentlich ist nur der letzte Treiber etwas tricky, der Vorherige war besser zu händeln. Da lief auch die Lüftersteuerung auf Auto schon gut.
Und für reines UVen zusammen mit abgesenktem PT-10..-15..-20 reicht der Ref.kühler.

Wäre die Frage, was ist Stocktakt? Beim Launch war es nur eff.1700.(TJ)
1750@ca.950mV wäre eigentlich ausreichend evtl. sogar besser. Dazu passend noch HBM auf 1100..1120.
Mal ein Bsp. mit etwas älterem Treiber:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2

Wenn die Graka Das net schafft, bin ich wie Shadow für Tauschen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

33 Prozent schneller: Samsung bringt HBM2E an den Start - ComputerBase


----------



## JSXShadow (20. März 2019)

Naja Gurdi, wir dümpeln ja schon bei fast 1.3 TB/s herum. Ach man, schade dass es HBM noch nicht als RAM-Ersatz gibt. Das wäre richtig Hardcore.

Stellt Euch mal ne Monster-APU vor ALA Ryzen 3000 mit 8/16 @5 GHz und ne Vega64 @2 GHz auf einem Package mit 96GB HBM2E mit 2 TB/s (OC). HBM und Package per Infinity Fabric angebunden und los gehts. Speicher fürs OS und für die Graka ohne Ende, kurze Systemwege, Performance ohne Ende. Mal sehen ob ich das Lebtags noch erlebe 

Klar, dann wird der Sockel halt 6x so groß und die Kühlkörper entsprechend auch. No Problemo


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja Gurdi, wir dümpeln ja schon bei fast 1.3 TB/s herum. Ach man, schade dass es HBM noch nicht als RAM-Ersatz gibt. Das wäre richtig Hardcore.
> 
> Stellt Euch mal ne Monster-APU vor ALA Ryzen 3000 mit 8/16 @5 GHz und ne Vega64 @2 GHz auf einem Package mit 96GB HBM2E mit 2 TB/s (OC). HBM und Package per Infinity Fabric angebunden und los gehts. Speicher fürs OS und für die Graka ohne Ende, kurze Systemwege, Performance ohne Ende. Mal sehen ob ich das Lebtags noch erlebe
> 
> Klar, dann wird der Sockel halt 6x so groß und die Kühlkörper entsprechend auch. No Problemo



Ja ein APU Packahe mit angebundem HBM wäre der Hammer, aber auch sau schwer zu kühlen.


----------



## arthur95 (20. März 2019)

Wenn ich in den globalen Einstellungen irgendwas verändere, hab ich Micro-Ruckler!

Habt ihr das auch, wenn ich die Lüfterkurve nur minimal verändere oder ganz wenig undervolte habe ich in BFV leichte aber nervie ruckler, wenn ich auf Stock wieder aller zurückstelle läuft alles wieder butterweich?
Das Problem tritt sogar auf wenn ich nur den Regler von Automatik auf Manuell verstelle und sonst gar nix ändere.
 (nutze FreeSync)
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme? Hab das alte BIOS drauf und den  neusten 19.3.2 Treiber!


EDIT: Problem behoben lag an FREESYNC!


----------



## JSXShadow (20. März 2019)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den globalen Einstellungen irgendwas verändere, hab ich Micro-Ruckler!
> 
> Habt ihr das auch, wenn ich die Lüfterkurve nur minimal verändere oder ganz wenig undervolte habe ich in BFV leichte aber nervie ruckler, wenn ich auf Stock wieder aller zurückstelle läuft alles wieder butterweich?
> Das Problem tritt sogar auf wenn ich nur den Regler von Automatik auf Manuell verstelle und sonst gar nix ändere.
> ...



Hau dir mal den 19.3.1 drauf. Hab schon zu viele Probleme mit dem aktuellen Treiber vernommen. Hab den selbst nicht und konnte so ein Verhalten noch nicht feststellen. am Besten mal DDU bemühen! 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ein APU Packahe mit angebundem HBM wäre der Hammer, aber auch sau schwer zu kühlen.



Das geht schon! Dann bei HBM5 haben wir dann 20 TB/s mit einer Gesamtkapazität über 1 TB und dann hauen wir alles auf ein Package. Ein AIO-SOC. BRauchst dann auch kein Cache mehr auf der CPU, keinen gesonderten Arbeitsspeicher und keinen Work-Speicher. Alles nur noch HBM. Das wäre Leistung...du meine Güte xD Stellt euch mal vor, dass gesamte Spiel liegt im HBM vor und muss nur noch verarbeitet werden. Hot Damn...xD Ach Zukunft, wärst du doch nur schon heute


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

Konnte bisher nichts in der Richtung feststellen, mach mal den Treiber neu drauf.


----------



## arthur95 (20. März 2019)

Probiere mich gerade am undervolten. Bei mir funktionieren 1801mhz mit 991mv und die karte bleibt angenehm leise bei quasi keinen Leisuntgseinbrüchen. Geht da noch mehr oder was sind euere Werte?


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

Das geht teils bis hinab zu 920mv.


----------



## RX480 (20. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ein APU Package mit angebundem HBM wäre der Hammer, aber auch sau schwer zu kühlen.



Gabs net als letzte Tat vom Indianer ein Koop mit Intel mit GPU  neben der CPU und HBM dazu ? Kühlung sollte schon gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gabs net als letzte Tat vom Indianer ein Koop mit Intel mit GPU  neben der CPU und HBM dazu ? Kühlung sollte schon gehen.



Das Package verwendet aber keinen HBM meine ich.


----------



## hwk (20. März 2019)

Doch da wird HBM verwendet afaik. Intel Core i-8000G: Kombiprozessoren mit leistungsfaehiger Vega-Grafik fuer Notebooks | heise online


----------



## RX480 (20. März 2019)

Klingt interessant:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Googl.../News/Multi-GPU-steht-im-Vordergrund-1277878/

Schön, das AMD-Semiconductor so flexibel ist.
Und 16GB shared HBM2 für GPU +CPU. Durch Linux gibts sicher auch mehr freie Ressourcen.(als mit W10 und Ram für Jeden "extra".)

Wäre mal noch interessant ob, die 3 GPU-Blöcke als 1 GPU angesprochen werden.
Sowas mit 24GB HBM+3xNavi+3000 wäre nice.( und 8GB DDR nur noch als Cache auf der M2-SSD)

edit:
Wie läufts denn mit 19.3.3 ?
Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.3 Release Notes | AMD


----------



## Benji21 (20. März 2019)

Viel testen konnte ich noch nicht, hatte eben den WTF Fehler meines Lebens...

Stock: GPU 42/Junction 72 Grad, VRM 33/HBM 34 Grad Takt 1750-1790 etwa
UV 960mV: GPU 37/Junction 62 Grad, VRM/HBM 34 Grad Takt 1770 bis 1800 etwa

wollte eigentlich noch nen rollback auf den 19.3.1 machen, dann hat windows sich aber zersägt (durfte nix, keine Treiber installieren, keine Dienste starten, keine Wiederherstellung etc.). Nach nem Neustart (Absicht zu plätten) ein Fehler bei der Recorvery, plötzlich ist der 19.3.2 wieder da obwohl mit DDU im abgesicherten deinstalliert...


----------



## RX480 (20. März 2019)

Klingt nach fehlender/nicht erkannter SSD. Da mal den Rechner aus, damit das Bios/Board sich wieder einkriegt.

Schöne Temps!
Wie war die Montage ?


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

Ahh neuer Treiber, sehr schön.
Wird auch zeit, der aktuelle ging mir auf den Keks.


----------



## Benji21 (21. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Klingt nach fehlender/nicht erkannter SSD. Da mal den Rechner aus, damit das Bios/Board sich wieder einkriegt.
> 
> Schöne Temps!
> Wie war die Montage ?



An sich ganz einfach, die Anleitung kann man aber vergessen weil da nur 4 völlig andere Karten drauf ab gefrühstückt werden. 

Wenn man sich nebenbei aber anschaut wie Igor das beim ekwb Block gemacht und man schonmal Karten umgebaut hat sollte es keine Probleme geben.

@Gurdi den ziehe ich heute drauf, hoffentlich ohne das fancy Problem. Nach dem DDU im abgesicherten Modus fing der Spaß an.  

Die Temps sind übrigens auch über den Timespy/Firestrike Belastungstest stabil.


----------



## BrandWolle (21. März 2019)

Hat schon wer Infos zum EKWB für die Seven, zwegs bestellen?


----------



## DARPA (21. März 2019)

> Der Offizielle Launch und Start der Pre-Order ist am 21.03.201*9*, die Auslieferung nach Deutschland dann irgendwann ab Anfang April.



Echtes Tiefkuehl-Schnittchen? EK Waterblocks Vector Radeon VII im Test | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


Laut Cooling Configurator "coming soon". Im Shop noch nicht gelistet.


----------



## gbm31 (21. März 2019)

Laut Aquatuning ist der Liefertermin für den Alphacool Eisblock  der 29.03.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

Bin ja mal gespannt was so mit Wasser erreicht wird 24/7.


----------



## DARPA (21. März 2019)

Wir werden es rausfinden


----------



## Benji21 (21. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt was so mit Wasser erreicht wird 24/7.



Und nem stabilen Treiber...


----------



## BrandWolle (21. März 2019)

Darauf sind wir alle gespannt.

@Gurdi

Bleibst bei M2 oder sattelst auch auf Wakü um?


----------



## BrandWolle (21. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Und nem stabilen Treiber...



Wird überbewertet xD


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Und nem stabilen Treiber...



Stabil sind die Treiber bei mir, zumindest solange mein OC stabil ist. Musste meinen HBM doch wieder etwas zurück fahren, bin wieder auf meinen Ausgangswert 1218 zurück, die 1232 waren dann doch nicht überall stabil, Strange Brigade z.B.

Ich bleibe bei Luft, mein armes System darf eh bald ein Schattendasein fristen da ich eh kaum zu hause sein werde beim neuen Job 

Ich überlege aktuell an ner GearBox von Sapphire mit nem Lappy, da könnte ich meine 64er Ref rein ballern für unterwegs. Kennt jemand nen guten Laptop mit Thunderbolt, am besten als Convertibel.


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2019)

Sicher wäre jetzt ein Triplebuffer sinnvoll: (z.Bsp. 60Hz Vsync +TB, falls das Game so etwas anbietet)
(ein User#2 bei CB zum Verhalten bei Spikes im CPU-Limit)
Notiz - AMD-Grafiktreiber-Download: Adrenalin 19.3.3 fuer Sekiro und Generation Zero | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

Hmm schlechtere Frametimes als die V64 kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen.
RTG | Radeon Tweaker Group – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## JSXShadow (21. März 2019)

Bin mir unsicher ob ich den Treiber testen soll. Ist endlich das Lüftersteuerungsproblem behoben? Das ist echt nervig xD

@Spikes im CPU-Limit...die Probleme habe ich zum Glück nicht xD


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm schlechtere Frametimes als die V64 kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen.
> RTG | Radeon Tweaker Group – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Kann an dem Verhalten im CPU-Limit liegen.(wenn der Stromsparmodus zu sehr eingreift)


----------



## JSXShadow (21. März 2019)

Was ich eher nerviger finde ist, das wird Gurdi vlt kennen, dass wenn man FPS limits im Game aktiviert, das Panel aber mit 144hz+ läuft, dann greift Freesync irgendwie nicht. Auch mit der FRTC nicht, nur mit Chill läufts einigermaßen wie es soll. So seltsam. Pinne aktuell bei The Witcher 3 die FPS auf 70 max, das reicht. Ist halt doof wenn die Framerate so stark schwankt. Bei DMC5 machts nix aus wenn die frames von 155 auf 100 droppen und wieder hoch. Merkt man null. In the Witcher 3, The Division 2 und einigen anderen Spielen merkt man das allerdings direkt  finde das doof.


----------



## BladeTNT (21. März 2019)

Meine Wakü ist endlich auf dem Weg. Dann kann ich noch Ballern die karte 
Sind da eigentlich Verschlussstopfen meist dabei also beim Block und so oder müssen die Extra bestellt werden?  Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Benji21 (21. März 2019)

@BladeTNT in der Regel sind zwei dabei (zumindest bisher bei ekwb und Bykski so gehabt).


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Was ich eher nerviger finde ist, das wird Gurdi vlt kennen, dass wenn man FPS limits im Game aktiviert, das Panel aber mit 144hz+ läuft, dann greift Freesync irgendwie nicht. Auch mit der FRTC nicht, nur mit Chill läufts einigermaßen wie es soll. So seltsam. Pinne aktuell bei The Witcher 3 die FPS auf 70 max, das reicht. Ist halt doof wenn die Framerate so stark schwankt.



Versuch mal RTSS als Limiter. Bei einigen Games im Stealth Mode.(glaube Blizzard und TD2 wg. AntiCheat)
Limitiert die CPU.(net die GPU)
Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v7.2.2

Da kann  man auch rumspielen und mal 3fps mehr einstellen als bei Chill. (quasi als renderahead der CPU)
Bei mir RTSS = 63 und Chill 60-63. (FRTC dann natürlich auch 63)
oder
Bei nem Vsync 60Hz ist Das dann optimal fürs Streamen.
TD2beta weiss ich leider net mehr. Aber bei Division(1) kann ich bei Vollbild WQHD 60Hz im Game unter Video vorgeben.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. März 2019)

RTSS hab ich, aber noch nicht zur limitierung der FPS verwendet. Hab Chill auch extra auf 70 gesetzt da 60 direkt Probleme gemacht hat. Ich probier mal 63, wenn das lübbt, dann kann auch die GPU bissl mehr durchatmen


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2019)

Besser Vollbild +60Hz. Siehe Anhang!(oben)

Gibt einige Games wo alle Limiter net so richtig funzen, Da ist Vsync@60Hz am sinnvollsten.
Wers schneller braucht/schafft mit entspr. Settings  halt 100Hz.(habe den/am Moni selbst auf 100Hz LowInputLag-Mode gesetzt ohne FS)


----------



## spl1ce (21. März 2019)

Der neue Treiber hat mir 15°C von der Junction genommen. Gleiches Setting, gleiches Spiel.....15°C weniger.
Alles Andere ist so wie es war. Spikes bis zu 100Mhz auf Speicher und GPU


----------



## tt7crocodiles (21. März 2019)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob mein HBM Clock-Stuck behoben wurde, es ist bei mir mit 19.3.1 gekommen, 19.2.3 ist ok, egal wie ich es installiere.


----------



## BrandWolle (21. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber hat mir 15°C von der Junction genommen. Gleiches Setting, gleiches Spiel.....15°C weniger.
> Alles Andere ist so wie es war. Spikes bis zu 100Mhz auf Speicher und GPU



Das muss ich heute gleich Mal testen!


----------



## gaussmath (21. März 2019)

Splice hat jetzt alle heiß auf den neuen Treiber gemacht...


----------



## JSXShadow (21. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Splice hat jetzt alle heiß auf den neuen Treiber gemacht...



Ja, jetzt werd ich auch zitterig xDDD

Frage ist nur, per Wattman oder GPU-Z ausgelesen...mhm xD Wattman traue ich nicht mehr. Vlt hat sich AMD nun gedacht: "ACH vlt sollten wir das Junction Offset mal endlich deaktivieren, dann laufen unsere VII auch besser  " - Würde mich nichtmal wundern


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bin mir unsicher ob ich den Treiber testen soll. Ist endlich das Lüftersteuerungsproblem behoben? Das ist echt nervig xD
> 
> @Spikes im CPU-Limit...die Probleme habe ich zum Glück nicht xD



Keine Ahnung, meine Lüfterkurve ist recht simpel gehalten.  

Mein Junky ist immer noch genau so durstig wie früher.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (21. März 2019)

EKWB hat die Kühler lieferbar!! Radeon VII Series - Full Cover for AMD(R) Radeon(R) - GPU Blocks - Water Blocks  – EK Webshop Oder besser gesagt  -Verkaufsstart am 01.04. Hoffentlich bedeutet das Datum hier nix pöses 

Mist, jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden, Acetal oder doch Acryl...


----------



## spl1ce (21. März 2019)

Hab mich letzte Nacht schon gewundert als ich den neuen installiert habe aber es ist tatsächlich so. Jetzt auch nochmal mit  GPU-Z ausgelesen.... 15°C weniger Junction bei gleichem setting in The Division 2.

2000/1100 @ 1100mV -20%PT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher ging die Junction bis auf 91°C mit diesem Setting. Wassertemp pendelt sich bei 40°C ein


EDIT: Man sieht auch schön die spikes und warum ich den Speicher nicht auf 1200MHz laufen lasse. Dieser spiked nämlich dann nochmal bis auf über 1300MHz was bei mir instant zum Absturz führt weil der auch so "nur" 1260MHz macht.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (21. März 2019)

Ich befürchte, die Treiber-Entwickler haben da wieder was vergessen, zuerst war es Clock in Idle runterschrauben jetzt die Junction richtig auslesen  Man, ich will heim und testen.


----------



## Eyren (21. März 2019)

Nun 15°C schafft meine nicht ganz. Aber zumindest ~11°C. Darf dann endlich auch mal auf über 1900MHz ohne das ich Angst habe das die Karte verglüht.

Und am Ende ist es ein Auslesefehler und wir alle melden uns bei AMD


----------



## gaussmath (21. März 2019)

Hab gerade die Schrauben runtergeschliffen und neue, gute Paste aufgetragen. Das Ziel von 10°C weniger Junction Temp ist jedenfalls erreicht!  Ich muss auch mal was Positives schreiben, sonst heißt es noch "Gauss ist ein Hater"... 

Edit: Übrigens habe den neuen Treiber noch nicht drauf!


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Schrauben runtergeschliffen und neue, gute Paste aufgetragen. Das Ziel von 10°C weniger Junction Temp ist jedenfalls erreicht!  Ich muss auch mal was Positives schreiben, sonst heißt es noch "Gauss ist ein Hater"...



Ändert es denn was an einen OC Ergebnissen?


----------



## gaussmath (21. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ändert es denn was an einen OC Ergebnissen?



Teste ich noch...


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

Am wochenende bin ich auch wieder dran, dann kommen die  neuen Hex. Mal sehn, vielleicht teste ich mal nen geschliffenen Morpheus.


----------



## gaussmath (21. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Am wochenende bin ich auch wieder dran, dann kommen die  neuen Hex. Mal sehn, vielleicht teste ich mal nen geschliffenen Morpheus.



Wäre ich persönlich mal dran interessiert, ob das was bringt. Mein Morpheus war halt krumm und schief.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wäre ich persönlich mal dran interessiert, ob das was bringt. Mein Morpheus war halt krumm und schief.



So einen hab ich auch hier, den werd ich mal schleifen.Mal sehn obs was bringt. So wie der aktuell ist, kann man den eh net gebrauchen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

Ok probiert zu schleifen, aber bringt nix. Der ist so schief, das müsste ich maschinell bearbeiten, vernünftig an ner Maschine eingespannt. Mit der Hand komm ich da nicht weit.
Das lohnt nicht. Aber Block Nummer 3 den ich habe der sieht perfekt aus habe ich gerade festgestellt. Den probier ich direkt mal am We.


----------



## Eyren (21. März 2019)

Also einerseits mag ich die neuen Treiber aber andererseits sollte man die glaube Ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Zumindest was die Junction Temp angeht.

Stockkühler ohne irgendwelche Veränderungen und angeblich 63°C bei 1979MHz/1200MHz@1083mV, achso und damit sich das ganze lohnt die Lüfter auf 45% begrenzt aber laut Wattman gehen die nichtmal so hoch und dümpeln mit 2000rpm rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja Ich hab vergessen mit GPU-Z gegen zu checken.


€DIT:

Asche auf mein Haupt, bin wohl irgendwie im Wattman auf den Reiter "Durchschnitt" gekommen.... der ist natürlich geringer als die Maximalwerte.... Trotzdem nett was die kleine plötzlich kann.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2019)

Sind die Junction Werte nun mit dem neuen Treiber deutlich zurück gegangen?
Wegen dem shice hat die Karte ja so schlecht abgeschnitten in den Tests, weil es zu laut wurde und ~110°C+ schrecken nun mal brutal ab...


----------



## gaussmath (21. März 2019)

Der neue Treiber hat bei mir keine Verbesserung der Junction Temp gebracht. Aber die ist eh ganz gut. Die Differenz zur GPU Temp liegt jetzt zwischen 20 und 25°C. OC ist leider nach wie vor mau...


----------



## gbm31 (21. März 2019)

Hier auch weder Änderung in den Temps noch an der Taktbarkeit.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. März 2019)

Man wird sich auf die Referenz Kühlung spezialisieren, so ein Ghetto Mod oder Morpheus kann schon ganz anders dann aussehen.
Man wird wohl gewisse Einheiten der MI Karten deaktiv gesetzt haben,- welche die Karte zu sehr belastet hatten.

PS: 
Die Verfügbarkeit ist nun wirklich gegeben und kann sich sehen lassen
Noch der Preis um 50 Euro nach unten … dann passt es.


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2019)

Die Radeon VII ist ein extra Chip ohne Infinity Fabric. (das PCB dementsprechend auch Anders)


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sind die Junction Werte nun mit dem neuen Treiber deutlich zurück gegangen?
> Wegen dem shice hat die Karte ja so schlecht abgeschnitten in den Tests, weil es zu laut wurde und ~110°C+ schrecken nun mal brutal ab...



Ja sie ist deutlich zurück gegangen zumindest bei den Benutzern der stockkarten. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe sind die temps bei gemoddeten Karten die sowieso unter 85°C liegen nicht wirklich "Kühler" geworden. Meine hing mit dem vorherigen Treiber ewig bei >105°C  sobald ich 1900MHz/1200MHz bei 1080mV fahren wollte, eine Erhöhung des Powerlimits führte bei meiner Karte egal bei welcher Spannung/Taktung zum sofortigen Treiberabsturz. Logische Konsequenz war das der Takt nicht gehalten wurde. 

Jetzt hab ich im kurzen Benchmark eine Junction von 94°C bei 1979MHz der Takt wird recht konstant gehalten dank funktionierenden 20% Pl.

Zwar wird die Karte vermutlich im 24/7 mit den Werten auch irgendwann anfangen zu dampfen aber für 2-3 Benchmarks geht das sehr geschmeidig.

Ps. Die Werte sind reine Wattmandaten,  GPU-Z zeigt z.b. weiterhin Hotspottemp von 111°C max an.


----------



## Benji21 (22. März 2019)

Ich habe ganz andere Sorgen: jetzt wo dank Wasserkühler die Temps permanent im grünen Bereich sind kann ich sämtliche Frequenzen/Spannungen nochmal durch testen...  Was massiv etwas bringt ist ein FPS Lock in Sachen Temperatur/Abwärme (falls man nicht den letzten Frame rausquetschen möchte in Games)


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2019)

Bei mir hat 19.3.3 auch nix an den Temperaturen geändert. 90 - 100 °C Tj wie zuvor.

Hab mir mal pauschal nen EKWB vorbestellt.


----------



## gaussmath (22. März 2019)

@DARPA: Mit welchem UV-profil hast du diese Junction Temps?


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2019)

1800/1000 MHz
985 mV
PL -20%
stock Lüfterkurve


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2019)

Aber blöde Frage  .... sauber mit DDU die alten Treiber entfernt habt ihr? Verstehe das nicht das einige soviel bessere Temps haben.


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2019)

Nö einfach drüber installiert.


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2019)

Achso, ich lese die Tj mit HWiNFO aus. Wattman bzw. das AMD OSD nutze ich gar nicht zum Monitoring.

Vielleicht kommen da die Unterschiede her.


----------



## gbm31 (22. März 2019)

HWInfo, AB, den Wattman schließe ich nach der Profil-Auswahl wieder.


----------



## Benji21 (22. März 2019)

In Spielen nutze ich dafür den AB und lasse mir zusätzlich zu den beiden Chip Werten noch VRM und HBM Temp anzeigen etc.


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2019)

Und wonach soll ich nun gehen ... ich mein ich möchte dem Wattman glauben denn ich finde immer mehr gefallen am OC . Und 94°C + stabile OC auf über 1950MHz klingen doch viel besser als 115°C in anderen Tools. Und zumindest kann ich in den Testläufen bisher keine Taktinstabilität feststellen. (4-5 FS ultra+2std. Die Wischen 2)

Hatte gestern Abend noch einen Stresstest durchlaufen lassen welcher bei 1950MHz mit 88,2% nicht bestanden wurde. Aber halt Gamestable bei 3440x1440 mit 70 FPS limitiert sauber läuft in besagten 2 Stunden Die Wischen2.


----------



## Benji21 (22. März 2019)

Gut, musst ja auch bedenken dass die Benches oder Stresstests dafür da sind die Karte maximal auszulasten. Spiele schaffen das nicht unbedingt (bis auf ein paar Einzelfälle). Das steht bei mir heute alles auch noch an, bin mal gespannt was wirklich stabil drin ist. Das Ziel ist erstmal grob Igor's Setting (nur ohne Chiller).


----------



## gbm31 (22. März 2019)

Nun, 1900MHz laufen bei mir auch in Games und Benches eine ganze Weile mit 1080mV. Aber spätestens bei FSUltraStress ab ca dem 10. Lauf fängt das Blitzen an, und gerne wird  dann auch irgendwann der Treiber zurückgesetzt, oder wenn es die Karte durch schafft, ist die Framestabilität halt mies und nicht wie üblich 99.7-99.8%. 

Heisst: nicht stabil.


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2019)

Stabilität sei jetzt einfach mal so dahingestellt da gibt es glaub viele Meinungen.  Interessanter fände ich halt das Thema Temperatur.... ich möchte nicht wirklich an einen Fehler im Wattman glauben aber 10-15°C weniger dank Treiberupdate wenn andere Tools die alten Werte anzeigen verunsichern mich persönlich doch etwas welcher Anzeige ich nun glauben darf.


----------



## gbm31 (22. März 2019)

Solange die Karte nicht abschaltet oder drosselt hast du doch kein Problem, oder? 

Bei einer Stock-Karte geht die Lüftersteuerung doch sowieso in eine Art Panik-Mode wenn die TJ zu hoch wird, egal was du vorher eingestellt hast. Also ist doch eigentlich egal was da angezeigt wird...


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2019)

So gesehen hast du vollkommen recht wenn es läuft dann läuft es. Und trotzdem vergleichen wir alle immer wieder Diagramme und Balken und führen seitenweise Diskussionen über Stabilität.  Einfach hinnehmen das etwas funktioniert macht keiner von uns . Und jetzt stellt sich mir halt einfach nur die Frage welchem der vielen Werte ich glauben schenken kann.


----------



## gbm31 (22. März 2019)

Also ist die Frage, welcher Lüge du eher glauben möchtest? 

Die "alte", die alle Softwares ungefähr gleich interpretiert haben, oder die "neue" die dir Wattman präsentiert?

An Verlustleistung, Taktgrenze, Stabilität usw. hat sich ja nicht wirklich was geändert - es sieht nur besser aus jetzt.


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2019)

Na an der Taktgrenze meiner VII(€dit: nicht an der totalen Taktgrenze von 2100MHz+ sondern an der für meine Karte stabil schaffbaren) hat sich ja eben doch etwas geändert ebenso an der Stabilität.  Wäre für mich erstmal soweit i.O. Wattman hat bisher wie alle Tools die temp falsch ausgelesen-> Schutzmechanismen sind in Kraft getreten. Andere Tools lesen weiterhin falsch aus haben aber keinen Zugriff auf die Karte. Stellt sich nur die Frage zumindest für mich ist dem auch wirklich so.  Oder ist die Karte einfach Treiberseitig stabiler geworden und Wattman zeigt jetzt die temps falsch an. Ob das wirklich wichtig zu wissen ist? Vermutlich nicht, interessiert mich aber dennoch und genau dafür ist dieses Forum/Thread mein ich doch da.


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2019)

Ich denke mit dem nächste größeren Treiber werden wir wohl endlich eine vernünftige Basis erhalten.


----------



## rumpeLson (22. März 2019)

Habe gerade durch Zufall gesehen, dass das ODT wohl fit gemacht wird für die Radeon VII und der Entwickler nun Testpersonen sucht. 
Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob sich dann wie bei den anderen Vega Karten sämtliche P-States bearbeiten lassen?  

OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | Page 25 | guru3D Forums


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (22. März 2019)

Na bitte alle 3 TJ  passen. Wie kommts ?


----------



## Atlan2101 (22. März 2019)

Der Cracky von Ravioli hat vor einigen Tagen seine Radeon VII unter Wasser gesetzt und die Montage eines Bykski Wasserkühlers Live auf Twitch gestreamt. Ebenfalls hat er das Ergebnis mit einigen Spielen getestet. Für Umbauwillige dürfte das vielleicht interessant sein. 

*  TWITCH *

Grüsse


----------



## xaskor (22. März 2019)

Cracky treibt sich hier sogar im Forum rum irgendwo


----------



## Atlan2101 (22. März 2019)

Naja, ich habe gesehen wie er seine VII übertaktet hat da kann er im Laberthread nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

Von hellm hat Er wahrscheinlich auch noch nix gehört.  Was sollen die hohen Spannungen ohne PT-mod ?
(voll unprofessionell, ohne Recherche im Web in sone Aktion zu gehen, so macht den guten Ruf von R7 kaputt)

Nachtrag:
Gerade gibt Es einen Vgl. von Jemand mit Hirn, da reicht für 2000 deutlich weniger Spannung.
Habe ich unten verlinkt.#2527


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2019)

Frage in ie Runde:
Sind die Nun erhältlichen RADEON Seven Karten alle auf das Neue Aktuelle Bios geflasht oder sind noch erste bis zweite Chargen unterwegs
oder sollten alles geflaste Karten mit Uefi Bios nun im Umlauf sein.

Bios Update bei Sapphire - Gigabyte findet man keine vor auf deren Homepage.


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

Devil im Luxx ist mit seinem Byski sehr zufrieden: 1800 @918mV und 2000@1045mV PT+20 reicht.
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 87

btw.
Igor hat schon wieder ein neues Pad getestet:
Padman in Aktion: Elektrisch isolierendes Phasenwechselpad vs. Kryonaut – Teil II | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Benji21 (23. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Devil im Luxx ist mit seinem Byski sehr zufrieden: 1800 @918mV und 2000@1045mV PT+20 reicht.
> [Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 87
> 
> btw.
> ...



Ist bei mir ähnlich wie bei Devil drüben. Über 2000 MHz limitiert einen aber extrem zuverlässig das PT. Bekomme zwar 2112 (real rund 2040-2090 MHz)/1175 MHz HBM durch die Benches ohne Fehler, an den Punkten ändert sich aber nicht wirklich viel weil sich die Karte natürlich einbremst. Dafür sind da meine Temps höher als bei Igor, habe ja nur einen Loop und keinen Chiller. Der Ripper ballert ja auch gut ins Wasser, maximum waren gestern 45° Delta zwischen Chip und T-Junction (48/93°).


----------



## pupsi11 (23. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bios Update bei Sapphire -


 was  meinst du genau damit...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. März 2019)

er meint, dass das bios-update auf Sapphire's internetseite angeboten wird, auf Gigabytes indes nicht - wehalb er sich eben auch fragt, ob das bios-update bei den karten von Gigabyte schon aufgespielt ist oder nicht.


----------



## Benji21 (23. März 2019)

Im Zweifel stumpf das von AMD nehmen...


----------



## pupsi11 (23. März 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> er meint, dass das bios-update auf Sapphire's internetseite angeboten wird


da ich auf deren HP nichts finde wollte ich mal nachfragen was er genau  meinte!
falls du nen link hast - immer her damit


----------



## Benji21 (23. März 2019)

So, mal den +50 Reg Mod drüber gebügelt:

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2920X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X399 GAMING PRO CARBON AC (MS-7B09)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: noch ein kleines bisschen höher geschraubt. Nur der HBM mag nichts über 1180 MHz, keine Ahnung wie ich den zu mehr überreden kann.


----------



## drstoecker (23. März 2019)

Im Mindstar gibts die XFX Radeon VII für 689€ inkl Versand!

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2019)

Karten bleiben nun sobald die Insider die Karte bereits haben, IHR Eigen nennen, wie Blei liegen
Da sollte AMD reagieren und Customs zulassen,- sofern NV keine 7nm GPU dieses Jahr bringen sollte.


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Nur der HBM mag nichts über 1180 MHz, keine Ahnung wie ich den zu mehr überreden kann.



Wird wie bei Gurdi sein, der Treiber lässt Spikes nach oben beim HBM zu = instabil.
War mit 19.3.1 besser. Wird hoffentlich auch wieder im Treiber gefixt.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. März 2019)

Den Boardpartnern & AMD ist die Radeon VII total egal.
Da werden keine Custom Karten kommen, selbst wenn AMD sagt sie können machen was sie wollen. Es lohnt einfach nicht, da AMD im Enthusiast Bereich so gar nichts zu melden hat. Der gehört seit Jahren Nvidia und selbst wenn AMD was gleichwertiges hätte, würden nur wenige zu AMD greifen. Zudem interessiert der Enthusiast Markt AMD nicht, da gibt es nichts zu holen. Midrange und Einsteiger bzw. OEM sind die Spielfelder wo sich Geld verdienen lässt, da braucht AMD eine 7nm Karte um mit den effizienten Nvidia Karten mithalten zu können bzw. um für die OEM Interessant zu sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2019)

Nun Gurdi
Wie siehst du dies bitte
War heute schon am Bestell BUTTON aber die Lautstärke schreckt mich ab,- auch das die Treiber alles andere als gut/stabil laufen 
und die Streuung so extrem ist.

Gigabyte VII wäre um 729 Euro zu haben bei uns.


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

Pro + Contra: (zu Verkaufszahlen)
Kann in anderen Ländern ganz Anders aussehen, wo mehr am 4k-HDR-TV gespielt wird.
Hierzulande sind Viele mit der Nitro oder der LC sehr gut am WQHD unterwegs.
Wechsler von der 1080 wirds Wenige geben.(ist zwar net verständlich, aber auch kein Wunder bei dem Zoff im News-Bereich)
(Das wären die Leute, die evtl. das Geld hätten und die Profs werden net so schnell von der FE wechseln))
Hat eigentlich Jemand den selben Moni wie Lübke ? (soll irgendwie HDR mit DP1.2/HDMi 2.0 schaffen)
Philips Momentum 436M6VBPAB, 43" (436M6VBPAB/00) ab €'*'623 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
Test Philips 436M6VBPAB - Monitor fuer Konsolenspieler (Seite 6) - Prad.de
(der Test ist leider sehr dünn, kein PC-HDR- Gaming)


btw.
Durch schlechte Launchreviews kommt AMD auch net in Lieferschwierigkeiten.(grottige Lüftereinstellung + XYZ)
Durch Ref. only gibts nen größeren Markt für einheitliche Waterblocks.

Am Ende eine Imagegewinn für AMD. Kann Liefern und Performanceverbesserung mit Treibern ist inclu.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. März 2019)

Bitte ATIR290

Kauf dir eine oder lass einfach, easy at is.
Du kannst alles über die Karte im Netz lesen, wenn es dir wert ist kauf, wenn nicht dann lass es.
Und an den Treibern habe ich nichts auszusetzen, läuft hier bei mir alles so wie es soll. Am Anfang vergaß der Treiber gern mal die Einstellungen, dann zickte die Lüftersteuerung, doch das ist alles behoben. Dieses ständige nachplappern nervt, entweder ich bilde mir meine eigene Meinung oder ich bin ein Mitläufer den man nicht ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2019)

Sehe ich wie Ralle, die Treiber laufen einwandfrei. Lediglich der Abitrator und die ausgegebenen Werte sind halb aktuell noch so ne Sache, das spielt aber eher im höheren OC Bereich ne Rolle.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (23. März 2019)

Ich habe immer noch ein Problem mit dem Treiber seit 19.3.1 - der HBM Clock sttuckt nach einiger zeit bei Maximum, wurde immer noch nicht behoben. Das hat mir etwas Lust am Weiterbasten genommen


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch ein Problem mit dem Treiber seit 19.3.1 - der HBM Clock sttuckt nach einiger zeit bei Maximum, wurde immer noch nicht behoben. Das hat mir etwas Lust am Weiterbasten genommen



Seltsam, so was konnte ich bisher noch gar nicht beobachten. Mit welchem Tool liest du denn den Umstand aus?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (23. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seltsam, so was konnte ich bisher noch gar nicht beobachten. Mit welchem Tool liest du denn den Umstand aus?



Mit allen dasselbe. Es läuft gar nix aber der Clock bleibt @max:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab es jetzt bei AMD gemeldet, schaumermal was und ob überhaupt passiert


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2019)

Du scheinst aber aktuell so ziemlich der einzige mit diesem Problem zu sein, evtl sorgt irgendetwas anderes dafür das der HBM Clock oben bleibt.
Irgend ein Tool am laufen im Hintergrund vielleicht, mal den Taskmanager auf Aktivitäten gecheckt?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (23. März 2019)

Hab ich schon alles abgecheckt - Windows 7 und Windows 10, BIOS zurückgesetzt, Prozesse nacheinander gekillt - nichts hat geholfen. mit 19.2.3 habe ich das nicht, egal unter welchem System, seit 19.3.1 geht der HBM Clock auch im Idle nach einiger Zeit hoch und bleibt da. nur das "rücksetzen" mit HBCC on/off hilft für ein paar Minuten.

Edit: so wie jetzt, nix gemacht, nur hier im Forum gelesen. Auf einmal wie aus heiterem Himmel springt das Ding auf 1000MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2019)

Seltsame Sache, ich schau bei mir auch nochmal genauer hin. Vielleicht kann ich es ja auch beobachten.


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Edit: so wie jetzt, nix gemacht, nur hier im Forum gelesen.



Das Forum ist vergausst.

Bei mir zickt auch manchmal Chrome nach ner Weile rum (Vega).


----------



## Ralle@ (24. März 2019)

Im Chrome irgendwelche Addons laufen?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (24. März 2019)

Das habe es auch schon probiert, auch nach dem Neustart mit sogut wie nichts im Autostart nur GPU-Z - nach einiger Zeit geht es einfach hoch.


----------



## Benji21 (24. März 2019)

Das Problem mit dem hochtakten vom HBM hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht, werde ich aber auch mal drauf achten.


----------



## gaussmath (24. März 2019)

Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit dem HBM. Ist schon interessant, wie groß die Unterschiede bei baugleichen Komponenten und Treibern sind. 

Mein Status aktuell ist: UV und UC auf 1700/1000 @940mV, Lüfter auf 40%, Gehäuse zu und LMAA. 

Wenn es mit CapFrameX ein wenig ruhiger wird, setze ich mich an OpenCL und implementiere ein paar 3D Algorithmen (Triangulierung usw.), um zu untersuchen, wie sich hier die brachiale Bandbreite auswirkt. Da bin ich persönlich ziemlich heiß drauf. 

Gaming auf der Karte ist erstmal gestorben. In The Division 2 habe ich extremes Texturflimmern, in Strange Brigade immer noch das Problem mit den fehlenden Texturen. 

Alles in allem werde ich bei Nvidia bleiben, wenn es ums Gaming geht. Im Grunde war es auch geplant, die Ti erstmal zu behalten. Wenn die R7 nicht solche Probleme machen würde, hätte ich die Ti vielleicht endgültig ersetzt. Das ist mir aber zu brisant letztlich.  Und da ist ja auch noch mein feiner 120Hz G-Sync Ultrawide Monitor...

Ich bereue den Kauf der Karte nicht, aber würde im Nachhinein einiges anders machen. Ich hätte die Karte wieder zurückgeschickt. Die schmierte ja schon stock ab. Den ganzen Umbau hätte ich mir gespart. Ich hätte die Karte so gelassen, einfach UV gemacht und dann für Compute Kram verwendet.

Ich verstehe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum ihr so garstig auf ATIR290 reagiert. Er ist AMD Fan und würde gerne die Seven kaufen, sieht aber auch die ganzen Probleme damit. Das lässt ihn zweifeln und immer wieder nachhaken, weil 700 Euro ja auch viel Kohle ist. 

@ATIR290: Wenn du die Leistungsklasse wirklich brauchst und aufrüsten willst, auf der anderen Seite aber so wenig Risiko wie möglich haben willst, dann kauf besser die RTX 2080. Dein Leben ist einfach ruhiger...


----------



## Benji21 (24. März 2019)

Gut, das ist natürlich schwierig: Nvidia hat selbst auch teilweise arge Treiber Probleme. Jurassic World Evolution lief mit meiner 1080Ti nie länger als 5 Minuten bis ein Crash kam. Da kann die Karte natürlich nichts für. Schmiert ne Karte stock ab schicke ich die zurück, musste ich (leider) auch schon ein paar mal.

Abgesehen von dem Treiber-gezicke gibt es ja an sich auch keine Probleme. Dass da ne gewisse Streuung bei den Chips besteht ist völlig logisch und AMD selbst garantiert ja nur -> Bis zu 1800 MHz Chip/1000 MHz HBM Takt bei 300 Watt. Wird natürlich laut aber das ist nun mal so.

UV/OC Potential darf in der Hinsicht garnicht in eine Kaufentscheidung einfliessen weil das maximal ein Bonus ist. Ich kann von keiner Karte mit Spezifikation X, Y und Z erwarten dass die beim OC oder UV 200 MHz+ schafft oder 80 Watt spart. Ich kann da sowohl Glück als auch Pech haben völlig egal welchen Hersteller ich nehme.


Ich hatte schlicht Glück mit meiner Karte, ansonsten wäre die Vega 56 geblieben hätte es die VII nicht gegeben. RTX interessiert mich aktuell schlicht weiterhin nicht und die Karte die mich (wenn überhaupt) interessiert hätte stirbt Dank Designfehler weiterhin regelmäßig (2080Ti) und kostet ne ganze Ecke mehr.


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

@gaussmath
Man sollte die R7 nur in PC´s mit ordentlich Ram betreiben.
Die Einstellungen vom Ram sollten net zu scharf sein. Gerade D2 und Co. stressen den Ram ordentlich.

Wars im TR-Sys auch so mit den Artefakten ?

ATIR = Bernie= Horn: Der nervt in jedem Forum die Leute mit ewig denselben Fragen. (Null-Selbstinitiative/Erkenntnis.)
(pcgh-luxx-3dC) Bestellen und Probieren, ansonsten Retour, kostet per Paypal 14 Tage erstmal Nichts.


btw.
Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte: (schönen Gruss auch an Blazethelight mit seiner FE)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## ATIR290 (24. März 2019)

@RX 480

Ist gut, lass stecken.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. März 2019)

Er hat doch recht.
Die Zeit die du mit dem überlegen vergeudest ist doch Irrsinn. Ich weiß du bist ein AMD Fan und ich finde es super, aber ständig zu posten was wer von der Radeon VII hält, hilft dir genau so wenig weiter wie das ständige posten wann und wo welche Karte in Italien Lagernd ist. Die wenigsten kommen hier aus Italien und bestellen wollen noch weniger.


----------



## drstoecker (24. März 2019)

Es gibt nur 2 Optionen, entweder ja oder nein. Wenn der te bedenken hat dann sollte der besser die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## BladeTNT (24. März 2019)

Ich hab keine Minute überlegt, habe Jahre lang AMD und bleibe dabei Punkt fertig aus. Wer das Feld übrig/gespart hat greift zu und hat erstmal Ruhe. Kumpel von mir (Nvidia fan) sagte auch komm hol 2080 ist günstiger/schneller bla bla. Wayne? Ich liebe AMD und fertig.  Kann flüssig spielen und das reicht.

2. Dienstag kommt endlich mein byski Block/Set, dieses ständige gewarte langsam nervt. XD


----------



## tt7crocodiles (24. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> 2. Dienstag kommt endlich mein byski Block/Set, dieses ständige gewarte langsam nervt. XD



Du glücklicher, ich habe den EKWB bestellt, es dauert noch, aber der hat mir optisch mehr zugesagt (die Optik ist sehr wichtig, denn ich mache dann den Deckel zu und schaue erst nach paar Monaten wieder rein )


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Minute überlegt, habe Jahre lang AMD und bleibe dabei Punkt fertig aus. Wer das Feld übrig/gespart hat greift zu und hat erstmal Ruhe. Kumpel von mir (Nvidia fan) sagte auch komm hol 2080 ist günstiger/schneller bla bla. Wayne? Ich liebe AMD und fertig.  Kann flüssig spielen und das reicht.
> 
> 2. Dienstag kommt endlich mein byski Block/Set, dieses ständige gewarte langsam nervt. XD



Ich warte schon wieder ne ewigkeit auf die neuen Hex. Diese ******* mit den Kleinteilen ist wirklich nervig. Meine WLPaste hat sich verflüchtigt, aber es lohnt nicht neu rum zu schrauben ohne die neuen Hex.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (25. März 2019)

@Gurdi: welche hast du diesmal bestellt?


----------



## BladeTNT (25. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Du glücklicher, ich habe den EKWB bestellt, es dauert noch, aber der hat mir optisch mehr zugesagt



Ja der sieht auch gut aus, nur in derzeit war nur der byski verfügbar/vorbestellbar. Das war vor 10 Tagen...heute wird er endlich los geschickt.

@gurdi HEX? Meinste diese Schrauben die unterm Mainboard kommen? Habe noch ne volle normale Wärmeleitpaste glaube rumliegen. Kannste gerne haben..


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @Gurdi: welche hast du diesmal bestellt?



Die hier.
240stk M2.5 Hex maennlich weibliche Messing Abstandshalter/Schraube/Mutter Kit  | eBay

@Blade: Ja die Abstandshalter für den Morpehus.  WLP habe ich genug, danke.


----------



## DARPA (25. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch ein Problem mit dem Treiber seit 19.3.1 - der HBM Clock sttuckt nach einiger zeit bei Maximum, wurde immer noch nicht behoben. Das hat mir etwas Lust am Weiterbasten genommen



Wieviele Monitore hast du angeschlossen und welche Frequenz?


----------



## Benji21 (25. März 2019)

Ich habe auch zwei, mein HBM taktet aber normal... dafür hab ich halt flackern beim Browsen. Ist nicht tragisch, da klemme ich den kleinen 10,1 Zoll halt ab (ist nur für die Aquasuite zuständig wenn ich zocke oder benche).


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2019)

Wieso kostet eigentlich die Gigabyte fast 770 Euro??


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso kostet eigentlich die Gigabyte fast 770 Euro??



Ist normal, es gibt Spezialisten die kaufen unbedingt von einem Hersteller. Die zahlen dann sinnfrei solche Aufpreise.


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist normal, es gibt Spezialisten die kaufen unbedingt von einem Hersteller. Die zahlen dann sinnfrei solche Aufpreise.



Ok, aber ausgerechnet die Gigabyte?


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ok, aber ausgerechnet die Gigabyte?



Machen die halb bei geringen Stückzahlen so bei Mindfactory.

Mal was Offtopic, hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem Kabylake G? Habe mir jetzt einen Spectre geholt mit Vega M GL (ist jetzt meine vierte Vega GPU  ) und würde das Ding gerne tweaken.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (25. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wieviele Monitore hast du angeschlossen und welche Frequenz?



Momentan ist da nur ein TV per HDMI mit... oh, 59HZ angeschlossen, ich probiere mal die 60 einzustellen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Momentan ist da nur ein TV per HDMI mit... oh, 59HZ angeschlossen, ich probiere mal die 60 einzustellen.



Das hab ich auch mal gehabt, evtl hast du da dein Problem.


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2019)

Hmm hatte es Gestern auch das mein VRam nicht mehr runterging. Bisschen YouTube geschaut und dann auch nach 20min im Badezimmer war die Kiste noch @max. Muss heute Abend mal schauen woran es liegen könnte. (Wobei es mich eigtl. nicht wirklich stört hab es nur zufällig gesehen)

Als Monitor läuft ein einzelner 3840x1440.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

Hab mit dem aktuellen Treiber ein paar Probleme. Bin auf mein 1900MHz-Setting zurückgegangen und statt 988mV muss ich nun 1001mV fahren, ansonsten hab ich Abstürze in The Witcher 3, auch die Spannungen der Gesamtkurve musste ich ordentlich anheben. Dachte erst es liegt am HBM, aber 1100-1250 macht keinen Unterschied, also tippe ich wirklich auf die Spannung. Mit 1001mV läuft es stabil. HWInfo sagt 1006mV anliegend. HWInfo scheint in aktueller Version sehr zuverlässig zu sein, was das Auslesen betrifft. Im Background als Monitoring beeinflusst es die Stabilität gefühlt auch nicht so sehr wie Wattman und GPU-Z. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

GIbt noch immer keinen Morpheus für die VII..fang bald an zu weinen. Zum Glück ist es draussen noch kühl. Mein Ziel sind die 2 GHz als 24/7 stable. Das muss schaffbar sein, dan bin ich in jeder Hinsicht schneller als die RTX2080 unterwegs und das war das Ziel seit eh und je. Glaube mit 1900/1250 bin ich das auch schon, aber naja, bissl Headroom ist immer gut  Spiele die um die 80 FPS laufen in WQHD limitiere ich eh auf 63 FPS (Danke nochmal RX480!), also ist die Karte dann auch nur selten voll ausgelastet, aber hot damn, auch The Witcher 3 belastet die Karte Hardcore in WQHD mit 90 FPS rum. Rambling, rambling. Hoffe trotzdem AMD bekommt die Treiber langsam in den Griff. Fast 2 Monate sind nun rum und noch kein einziger non-Beta Treiber xD Wird mal Zeit!

PS: Probleme mit Stuck-HBM hab ich und hatte ich bislang nicht.


----------



## Benji21 (26. März 2019)

@JSXShadow machbar ist es, bei mir läuft es aktuell mit 2000/1100.  Hoffe ich bekomme den HBM mit dem nächsten Treiber mal wieder über die 1200, momentan klebe ich bei maximal 1180.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> @JSXShadow machbar ist es, bei mir läuft es aktuell mit 2000/1100.  Hoffe ich bekomme den HBM mit dem nächsten Treiber mal wieder über die 1200, momentan klebe ich bei maximal 1180.



Mal doof gefragt, was passiert denn bei dir bzw. wie äußert es sich denn, wenn du den HBM "zu hoch" ansetzt?


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt, was passiert denn bei dir bzw. wie äußert es sich denn, wenn du den HBM "zu hoch" ansetzt?



Bei mir Bildfehler in Form von Gekrissel.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei mir Bildfehler in Form von Gekrissel.



Seltsam, bei mir ists wie mit der Vega64/56 damals, Bildfehler hab ich nie. Wenn Resettet sich nur der Treiber. Auch mit 1350 hab ich keine Bildfehler. Aber wird wohl so sein wie früher auch, je höher der HBM-Takt desto mehr Spannung braucht man auch.


----------



## Benji21 (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt, was passiert denn bei dir bzw. wie äußert es sich denn, wenn du den HBM "zu hoch" ansetzt?



Bei der "Schwelle" von 1180 MHz dankt danach jeder FS/Spy etc. direkt mit nem Absturz wenn ich drüber setze. Bleibe ich drunter (1179) läuft's... 

Dachte erst es lag am PT aber es ist auch mit Reg-Mod und PT50 anstatt 20 das gleiche Problem. Mit den 19.2.x Treiber gab es das Problem bei mir noch nicht.

Will jetzt nicht sagen dass es micht stört aber es stört mich.  Am Wochenende wird aber erstmal der RAM gewechselt, bin ja gespannt wann wir nen fertigen WHQL Treiber sehen.


----------



## BladeTNT (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt, was passiert denn bei dir bzw. wie äußert es sich denn, wenn du den HBM "zu hoch" ansetzt?



Bei mir bleibt das Spiel stehen und Bildschirm geht aus.. zumindest war es so 2x in Division².  Habe derzeit auf HBM 1150Mhz stehen.  Sobald Games richtig VRam fressen merkt man nach einiger Zeit, vorher nicht.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

Was ich mir auch vorstellen kann, da die Karte nicht immer auf absoluter Vollast läuft (in Spielen) und die HBM Stufen sich nicht unbedingt den Taktstufen automatisch anpassen, kann es wirklich an der niedrigeren Spannung auf niedrigeren Taktstufen liegen. z.b. 910 bei 1400MHz, das mag vlt stabil sein, aber dann ggf. mit der Kombi von 1200+MHz nicht mehr. KA.


----------



## gbm31 (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hab mit dem aktuellen Treiber ein paar Probleme. Bin auf mein 1900MHz-Setting zurückgegangen und statt 988mV muss ich nun 1001mV fahren, ansonsten hab ich Abstürze in The Witcher 3, auch die Spannungen der Gesamtkurve musste ich ordentlich anheben. Dachte erst es liegt am HBM, aber 1100-1250 macht keinen Unterschied, also tippe ich wirklich auf die Spannung. Mit 1001mV läuft es stabil. HWInfo sagt 1006mV anliegend....
> ..., aber hot damn, auch The Witcher 3 belastet die Karte Hardcore in WQHD mit 90 FPS rum. ...



Ich spiele  den Witcher grade wieder durch mit allem auf max und VSR (3840x1620) und komme damit auf ca. 60fps. TJ ist bei leisen 1500rpm bei 88-91°C.

Mein 1850er Setting läuft problemlos stundenlang, mein 1875er Setting benötigt deutlich mehr mV, so dass ich das nicht nutze, weil der Sprung performancetechnisch zu klein ist für das mehr an Hitze und Verbrauch.

Verstehe übrigens so manche Settings von anderen nicht. 1900 mit -20% PT ist bei mir deutlich langsamer als 1850 mit +20%PT.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

PT verwende ich aktuell gar nicht, hab da auch nie einen Sinn darin gesehen. Die Karte läuft wie sie läuft, das einzige was man damit zähmen kann sind ggf. Spikes, aber das geht deutlich besser mit FPS-Limits. Hab in einigen Spielen gefühlt negative Frametime-Erfahrungen gemacht mit -PT. Auch bis 2GHz braucht meine VII gar keine PT-Änderung, da ich auch dann noch mit knapp 1040mV rumkrebse und unter 300W TDP bleibe.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (26. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich spiele  den Witcher grade wieder durch mit allem auf max und VSR (3840x1620) und komme damit auf ca. 60fps. TJ ist bei leisen 1500rpm bei 88-91°C.
> 
> Mein 1850er Setting läuft problemlos stundenlang, mein 1875er Setting benötigt deutlich mehr mV, so dass ich das nicht nutze, weil der Sprung performancetechnisch zu klein ist für das mehr an Hitze und Verbrauch.
> 
> Verstehe übrigens so manche Settings von anderen nicht. 1900 mit -20% PT ist bei mir deutlich langsamer als 1850 mit +20%PT.



Wie ist dein Setting genau?
Witcher 3 bringt meine Karte mehr zum Glühen als alles andere. Habe auch festgestellt, dass ein +20 PT ein viel flüssigeres Bild liefert, zu einem höher getakteten -PT Setting. 
Das throotlen stört bei den Frames mehr, als wenn er den Takt eher halten kann.
Nur dann wird die Karte echt so warm, dass ich letzlich zu einem 1700mhz +15 PT Target greife, weil sobald ich anfange zu tauchen wird die Karte sehr warm, habe jetzt noch Tesselation im Treiber begrenzt und es läuft erst jetzt für mich vom lärm her ok.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> PT verwende ich aktuell gar nicht, hab da auch nie einen Sinn darin gesehen. Die Karte läuft wie sie läuft, das einzige was man damit zähmen kann sind ggf. Spikes, aber das geht deutlich besser mit FPS-Limits. Hab in einigen Spielen gefühlt negative Frametime-Erfahrungen gemacht mit -PT. Auch bis 2GHz braucht meine VII gar keine PT-Änderung, da ich auch dann noch mit knapp 1040mV rumkrebse und unter 300W TDP bleibe.



Hm ich habe festgestellt dass PT 0 schon zu begrenzend eingreift und PT 20 gefühlt immer besser läuft... aber fange gerade erst an mich darum zu kümmern...


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

Echt? Welche Spannung liegt denn bei dir an?

Bei mir mit 1900MHz @1V und 1250MHz HBM läuft TW3 auch ohne FPS-Limit (dann so mit knapp 70-90 FPS) stundenlang mit Junction von max 96°.

Ich kann nur RivaTuner Statistic Server empfehlen und die FPS auf 63 begrenzen. Beste Frametimes, keine Drops, nix. Immer 63 FPS. Dadurch läuft das Spiel am Besten. Und VSync bloß aus.

Dadurch wird die Karte auch nicht sehr warm, da die Auslastung dann nur max 75-97% beträgt. Selten auch mal 100%, Die Karte bleibt dann bei mir bei max 70° Junction.

DMC5 ist da härter, da mag ich die FPS auch nicht limitieren, 120+ FPS merkt man bei dem Spiel schon erheblich, alles viel smoother, wenn man ein entsprechendes Display hat. Da könnte man auch auf 120 limitieren, als Kompromiss. 155 (mein Max) bringt dann auch nicht mehr so viel. 

Mit Max Details und Resoution Scale 120% sind 155FPS richtig hart für die Karte. Es läuft, aber bei 1V geht die Junction gern auch mal auf über 100, Throtteling gibts ab und an auch, fällt halt nur nicht so sehr auf wenn die FPS von 150 auf 140 fallen. Kann echt bei fast allen Games ein FPS-Limit empfehlen, solange es über 60 FPS läuft, selbst wenn es bei 70 laufen würde. die 5% weniger Last im Schnitt halten die Karte wesentlich kühler + ruhigere Frametimes.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (26. März 2019)

Hey, also ich bin jetzt glaub ich bei 975mV und 1700mhz und PT +15, wenn ich tauche geht die Junction aber immer noch gern über 100. Jdfls. läuft das setting viel flüssiger als 1750/975/-10 oder so...
Vsync ausschalten ist keine Option bro  Wieso sagst du das ?
Frames Limit setzen hat bei Division 2 immer zu abstürzen geführt, habe ich seit dem nicht mehr probiert...


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> HWInfo scheint in aktueller Version sehr zuverlässig zu sein, was das Auslesen betrifft. Im Background als Monitoring beeinflusst es die Stabilität gefühlt auch nicht so sehr wie Wattman und GPU-Z. Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Hast Du schon die neueste Version ? (für R7 only)
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 84 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

btw.
PT= -20 soll ja nur bei Ref.lüfter mit den Temps helfen. Wer gemoddet hat brauchts net.
(-20 ist ja auch kein fester Wert, -15..-10 reichen bei besseren Chips auch bei <=950mV bei entspr. moderatem Takt)


Nachtrag:
Passend zur R7 sollte man auch mal den Ram etwas aufmotzen: (gute Aussichten)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-Hardware-154108/News/Arbeitsspeicher-Preise-im-Sinkflug-1278325/


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

Ich poste nachher noch ein kleines Video, wie geil die Temps jetzt mit dem Mod sind.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

HWInfo ist auch das einzigste Programm was die wirkliche Spannung ausliest die anliegt, die anderen zeigen eigentlich nur die Spannungsstufe an.

Habt Ihr wegen dem HBM mal die PPT Files mit erhöhter SOC Spannung versucht? Das dürfte den HBM eigentlich stabilisieren.


----------



## sifusanders (26. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich poste nachher noch ein kleines Video, wie geil die Temps jetzt mit dem Mod sind.



ne morpheusII mod? da bin ich mal gespannt, hab meinen noch auf der vega64. Ich hab das bisher hier ein wenig verfolgt, Du hattest noch andere Schrauben verwendet?
Eine genau Anleitung wäre super, dann kann ich am Wochenende meinen Morpheus auch draufpacken! Danke!


----------



## gbm31 (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Echt? Welche Spannung liegt denn bei dir an?
> 
> Bei mir mit 1900MHz @1V und 1250MHz HBM läuft TW3 auch ohne FPS-Limit (dann so mit knapp 70-90 FPS) stundenlang mit Junction von max 96°.



Ist bei deiner Goldkarte ja auch kein Wunder - meine benötigt für stabile(!) 1850 ja schon 1025-1030mV. Damit kratzt sie ständig am PT+5, Erst mit PT+10 gibt es keine Drosselung. Da sie dann eh nicht mehr nimmt als sie braucht geh ich einfach immer aufs Maximum von PT+20.




gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich poste nachher noch ein kleines Video, wie geil die Temps jetzt mit dem Mod sind.



Sehr neugierig! Bitte mit Mod-Beschreibung!




NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Wie ist dein Setting genau?
> Witcher 3 bringt meine Karte mehr zum Glühen als alles andere. Habe auch festgestellt, dass ein +20 PT ein viel flüssigeres Bild liefert, zu einem höher getakteten -PT Setting.



Einfach: VSR ein, (bei mir wg 21:9) 3840x1620 im Game wählen, alle Einstellungen (auch Gameworks) auf max., VSync aus. Framelimit aus. Dafür FRTC im Treiber auf 144, damit die Karte im Menue nicht ausflippt. Im Treiber sonst alles default, also auch kein Tess. begrenzt oder so.

Heizt nach ca. 15 Minuten in Novigrad oder im Wald genauso wie Sup4K... Und zu wenig Spannung macht sich schnell mit Blitzen und Flackern bemerkbar bevor der Treiber zurücksetzt, ungefähr so wie der FSUltra-Stresstest.

Und es ist nicht so hektisch wie DMC5


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Könnte Es sein, das Blitzen vom HBM kommt ?
Wenns mit dem aktuellen Treiber zuviel Spikes nach Oben beim HBM-Takt gibt, ist Das halt net günstig.


----------



## gbm31 (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Könnte Es sein, das Blitzen vom HBM kommt ?
> Wenns mit dem aktuellen Treiber zuviel Spikes nach Oben beim HBM-Takt gibt, ist Das halt net günstig.



Wieso geht das dann weg wenn man die GPU Spannung erhöht? Bzw warum sollten dann die Spikes zurück gehen oder sich nicht auswirken?


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Falls die HBM-Spikes mit GPU-Spikes gleichzeitig sind, kanns schon sein, das Du durch Vermeiden der GPU-Spikes weniger HBM-Spikes hast.
z.Bsp.
Bei Vega mit ungünstigen Setting wars 2017 auch ein Krampf mit den Treibern. Da schoss der Boost auch gerne mal zuviel übers Ziel hinaus.
Und bei zuwenig PT hat der Arbitrator das UVen ausser Kraft gesetzt.
Man kann nur hoffen das die Treiber etwas ruhiger in der Hinsicht werden.(Spikes rechtzeitig abschneiden)


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (26. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einfach: VSR ein, (bei mir wg 21:9) 3840x1620 im Game wählen, alle Einstellungen (auch Gameworks) auf max., VSync aus. Framelimit aus. Dafür FRTC im Treiber auf 144, damit die Karte im Menue nicht ausflippt. Im Treiber sonst alles default, also auch kein Tess. begrenzt oder so....



Ne die Graka meinte ich


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich poste nachher noch ein kleines Video, wie geil die Temps jetzt mit dem Mod sind.



Du hängst wohl wieder unter nem 40to er fest ?


----------



## gbm31 (26. März 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Ne die Graka meinte ich



Ahso. 

GPU:
1850MHz
1025mV
HBM:
1200MHz
Timing Auto
PT:
+20%
Lüfter:
10% bis 45°C ~ 350 rpm
40% von 50 bis 95°C ~ 1500rpm
55% ab 100°C  ~ 2000rpm


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (26. März 2019)

Oookeee, wenn ich das so einstelle, wird der die Tjunction sprengen, so eine geringe Lüfterdrehzahl ist ja herausragend. Ich habe bei 60° schon 45% steigend bis 47% glaube ich bis 90° und so wird es ja schon zu heiß. Deine Einstellungen brauche ich demnach gar nicht erst zu versuchen 

Aber ich meine auch, dass 45% schon so ca. 2700 Umdrehungen waren, wegen deinen Angaben zur Umdrehung.,?


----------



## gbm31 (26. März 2019)

Du siehst meinen Avatar?  

Ich hab einen Morpheus drauf mit 2 Noctua A12x25 - die drehen nicht mehr als 2000.


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Sehr neugierig! Bitte mit Mod-Beschreibung!



Hier das Video: YouTube

Settings: 1700/1000 @940mV, -20 PL (hat  sich out of the Box *vor dem Mod* mit genau diesen Settings(!!!) mit 115°C ins Nirvana verglüht)
Modding: Morpheus II (Kühlerkopf geschliffen), Hexaschrauben geschliffen, Hexaschrauben lagern auf 2.5mm Gummiringen, Kunstoffringe zwischen original Bracket und Platine, Bereich um die Bohrungen mit Gummierung isoliert + zusätzlich mit Panzerband geschützt, 2x Corsair Series ML120 Premium Case Fan @40% Geschwindigkeit,  Grizzly Aeronaut High Performance WLP


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

NICE!
Was machen die Texturen ? (in StrangeBrigade)
Ggf. mal wieder Tess, auf AMD-opt., kann sein das die Texturen net nachkommen, wenn man Tess. zu sehr reduziert.


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ggf. mal wieder Tess, auf AMD-opt., kann sein das die Texturen net nachkommen, wenn man Tess. zu sehr reduziert.



Müsste ich mal testen...


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2019)

Also was sofort auffällt.....


Immer diese LMG Spieler!

Aber sehr nette Temps das hat sich doch mal gelohnt. Davon träumt mein Heizkörper in lauen Sommernächten.


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also was sofort auffällt.....
> 
> 
> Immer diese LMG Spieler!



Lol, erstmal hart diskriminiert wegen der Waffenauswahl.


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2019)

Also was soll ich sagen... Ich liebe die LMG´s aber jeder spielt damit daher aus Prinzip: Schrotflinte!
Und bei GraKa´s auch... Jeder bevorzugt NVIDIA daher.... AMD!

Naja gut bei den GraKa´s spielt noch bissl mehr rein als mein persönlicher Widerstand.


----------



## sifusanders (26. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hier das Video: YouTube
> 
> Settings: 1700/1000 @940mV, -20 PL (hat  sich out of the Box *vor dem Mod* mit genau diesen Settings(!!!) mit 115°C ins Nirvana verglüht)
> Modding: Morpheus II (Kühlerkopf geschliffen), Hexaschrauben geschliffen, Hexaschrauben lagern auf 2.5mm Gummiringen, Kunstoffringe zwischen original Bracket und Platine, Bereich um die Bohrungen mit Gummierung isoliert + zusätzlich mit Panzerband geschützt, 2x Corsair Series ML120 Premium Case Fan @40% Geschwindigkeit,  Grizzly Aeronaut High Performance WLP



Super vid, kann man mit after burner die hotspot/Tjc auch anzeigen lassen? Ich mein der TJC-Wert ist doch eigentlich der einzig interessante.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Deine Anleitung und ich machs auch


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2019)

Also ich hab es so verstanden das der zweite Wert 64°C die Junction ist. Wird glaub Ich bei AB/GPU-Z als Hotspot angegeben. Wenn nicht dann achte ich seit 2 Wochen auf falsche werte.


€dit sagt: So gerade meine MX4-2019 aus dem briefkasten geholt. Soll ich die gegen das Standard graphitpad tauschen oder bringt das nüschts. Jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## Benji21 (26. März 2019)

GPU Temp 2 im AB ist die Junction ja. Falls wer die Aquasuite nutzt: der Wert den die ausliest ist ebenfalls die Junction.


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2019)

Es werden 2 Temperaturen angezeigt, die zweite ist die Junction Temperatur.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

Sehr geile Tempwerte. Hab heute auch nochmal die Karte neu montiert mit Block Nummer 3. Hab wieder minimal bessere Ergebnisse.
Der Morpheus ist aktuell nur was für Profis, das muss man ganz klar so sehen. Auch die Junction Sensoren decken nicht alle Bereiche zuverlässig ab. Der normale Morpheus hat unzählige Tücken bei der Montage, aber eines ist auch klar. Wenn die VII Variante von dem Kühler kommt kann man damit wirklich ne Monsterkarte züchten.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

Danke Gurdi, das! wollte ich hören, also doch bei Luft bleiben  Morphi gibt einen auch mehr Kontrolle über den Luftstrom. Wenn man direkt nen Lüfter dazwischen blaßen lässt, dann sind auch alle anderen Bauteile mehr als ausreichend gekühlt. Hoffe Raijintek macht mal hinne da, meine Anfrage an die Herrschaften ist nun auch schon fast 55 Tage alt und noch kein Morphi  Denke aber die haben ggf. Probleme mit dem unebenen Package. Bin mal gespannt was sie dagegen machen werden. Halte es für wahrscheinlich, dass ggf. ein Graphit-Pad beigelegt wird. AMD weiß schon, warum sie sich dafür entschieden haben.

@Gaussi die Temps sind echt nice, und das bei 40% max Fan-Speed. Schön, dass du doch noch ein perfektes Setting für deine Karte gefunden hast! 

@Treiber: Man, Man, Man, wird Zeit das AMD nen neuen Treiber raushaut. Am besten einen, mit dem Man die Taktstufen manuell anpassen kann. TW3 4h Stunden ohne FPS-Limit läuft Rock-stable mit 1900MHz, kein Mucken, kein Zurren, max 99° Junction. Das ist alles Ok. Mach ich ein FPS-Limit rein, 20-30 Minuten, tschüss Treiber, meist sogar mit auto reboot vom Rechner. Das kann fast nur noch am HBM liegen in den unteren Stufen mit der dann niedrigeren Spannung. Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich dafür dann  den HBM herunterregeln muss, obwohl dieser in den max State problemlos läuft. Das wurmt mich ein bisschen. Aus dem Grund hab ich auch Probleme mit älteren Spielen oder Spielen die ein festes FPS-Limit haben. Bei ganz alten und unter 800MHz auf der GPU ist es wieder egal, aber wenn der Clock schwankt zw. 1200-1600 dann ists vorbei mit 1250MHz auf dem HBM, sogar 1200 ist zu hoch und ich kann nach aktuellem Stand nix dagegen tun...


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Hat spl1ce eigentlich mal Das neue Carbonaut probiert ?
Waermeleitmittel - digitec


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hat spl1ce eigentlich mal Das neue Carbonaut probiert ?
> Waermeleitmittel - digitec



Ih...elektrisch leitend, naja, bei nem Pad ist das ggf. nicht so schlimm, aber trotzdem xD 62.5 w/m k ist schon heftig. Ist aber wohl noch nicht lieferbar und eins für die VII gibts auch nicht/noch nicht. Wäre aber interessant.


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Ist doch lieferbar: Größe wisst Ihr besser! (aber die Dicke ist mal passend)


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Danke Gurdi, das! wollte ich hören, also doch bei Luft bleiben  Morphi gibt einen auch mehr Kontrolle über den Luftstrom. Wenn man direkt nen Lüfter dazwischen blaßen lässt, dann sind auch alle anderen Bauteile mehr als ausreichend gekühlt. Hoffe Raijintek macht mal hinne da, meine Anfrage an die Herrschaften ist nun auch schon fast 55 Tage alt und noch kein Morphi  Denke aber die haben ggf. Probleme mit dem unebenen Package. Bin mal gespannt was sie dagegen machen werden. Halte es für wahrscheinlich, dass ggf. ein Graphit-Pad beigelegt wird. AMD weiß schon, warum sie sich dafür entschieden haben.
> 
> @Gaussi die Temps sind echt nice, und das bei 40% max Fan-Speed. Schön, dass du doch noch ein perfektes Setting für deine Karte gefunden hast!
> 
> @Treiber: Man, Man, Man, wird Zeit das AMD nen neuen Treiber raushaut. Am besten einen, mit dem Man die Taktstufen manuell anpassen kann. TW3 4h Stunden ohne FPS-Limit läuft Rock-stable mit 1900MHz, kein Mucken, kein Zurren, max 99° Junction. Das ist alles Ok. Mach ich ein FPS-Limit rein, 20-30 Minuten, tschüss Treiber, meist sogar mit auto reboot vom Rechner. Das kann fast nur noch am HBM liegen in den unteren Stufen mit der dann niedrigeren Spannung. Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich dafür dann  den HBM herunterregeln muss, obwohl dieser in den max State problemlos läuft. Das wurmt mich ein bisschen. Aus dem Grund hab ich auch Probleme mit älteren Spielen oder Spielen die ein festes FPS-Limit haben. Bei ganz alten und unter 800MHz auf der GPU ist es wieder egal, aber wenn der Clock schwankt zw. 1200-1600 dann ists vorbei mit 1250MHz auf dem HBM, sogar 1200 ist zu hoch und ich kann nach aktuellem Stand nix dagegen tun...



Hast du mal die Spannungskurve angehoben, das sollte eigentlich helfen in so einem Fall.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

@Gurdi Ja, aber da gibts ne Grenze. Ich kann die Kurve nicht glätten und die scheint auch am Anschlag noch nicht genug zu sein


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Gurdi Ja, aber da gibts ne Grenze. Ich kann die Kurve nicht glätten und die scheint auch am Anschlag noch nicht genug zu sein



Hmm ok, interessant. Ich hab mir heute auch mal wieder nen Sweetspotbuild  gemacht, ich weiß einfach nicht wohin mit der Leistung der Karte mit einem WQHD Panel.
1950 @1031mv hab ich jetzt mal fixiert, HBM auf 1218. Damit bleibe ich  über 1,9Ghz mit komfortablen Temperaturen. In WQHD erreiche ich nicht mal die 80 Grad HotSpot in den Powerviren und der Verbrauch der Karte ist in normalen Gamingszenarien fast schon lächerlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

Das klingt super! Freu mich schon auf den Morphi, dann kann ich meine 2030@1046mV endlich wieder fahren. 

PS: Die Probleme gibts auch erst seit dem aktuellen Treiber, vorher hatte ich keine Probleme mit keinem Setting und schon gar nicht wenn die Karte kaum ausgelastet ist. Kann nur auf neue Treiber hoffen und dann geht das testen wieder von vorne los. Naja, solange ich The Witcher 3 spiele ist das ok, stürzt halt mal ab, aber ich bin eh ein Quicksave-Suchtie, nach jedem Gegner/Gruppe wird auto gespeichert, wenn ich 30 sec gelaufen bin wird auch gespeichert! Man will ja nix verlieren


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das klingt super! Freu mich schon auf den Morphi, dann kann ich meine 2030@1046mV endlich wieder fahren.
> 
> PS: Die Probleme gibts auch erst seit dem aktuellen Treiber, vorher hatte ich keine Probleme mit keinem Setting und schon gar nicht wenn die Karte kaum ausgelastet ist. Kann nur auf neue Treiber hoffen und dann geht das testen wieder von vorne los. Naja, solange ich The Witcher 3 spiele ist das ok, stürzt halt mal ab, aber ich bin eh ein Quicksave-Suchtie, nach jedem Gegner/Gruppe wird auto gespeichert, wenn ich 30 sec gelaufen bin wird auch gespeichert! Man will ja nix verlieren



Die neuen Treiber laufen aber auch schneller.  Mit meinem vorherigen Balancebuild kam ich mit 1963/1200 auf 14800 Punkte im FS Extrem.
Jetzt bekomme ich 14950 mit 1950/1218


----------



## JSXShadow (26. März 2019)

Das stimmt, weird. Was auch immer da für Optimierungen im Hintergrund laufen. Brauch halt mehr Spannung im Schnitt nun, das ist doof! Ein Volt-Step, z.B. 994mV auf 1000mV sind gleich 2-3° Junction


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

@Shadow
Dann senk doch lieber den Takt ein mue.
Ihr denkt viel zu sehr für die Galerie.
Nur Spannung und Temps sind wichtig!

btw.
Mal ein ganz anderes Rig mit gedrehtem Mobo, ideal für Airflow: (mit R7@h2o)
The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 61 | Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## spl1ce (27. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hat spl1ce eigentlich mal Das neue Carbonaut probiert ?
> Waermeleitmittel - digitec



gute Frage, bestellt ist das seit Wochen. Dachte eig es kommt sobald verfügbar. Muss ich wohl mal nach haken.


EDIT: Also wie gesagt. Bestellt ist es. Aber immer noch nicht verfügbar. Hätte mich jetzt auch gewundert da noch keine mail gekommen ist. 

Ich komme ehrlich gesagt auch im Moment nicht gross zum Testen, The Division 2 hat meine Radeon und mich voll im Griff xD


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

Danke für die Info!
Das ist ganz schön belastend, das die Gegner soviel aushalten. Die Beta hat mir erstmal gereicht.

@Gurdi
Werde mal Morgen die Maus rauslassen. Das Video sah net schlecht aus. Für die Kleinen sicher ganz net anzuschauen.
Ghost of a Tale (cryengine)
YouTube


----------



## Benji21 (27. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die neuen Treiber laufen aber auch schneller.  Mit meinem vorherigen Balancebuild kam ich mit 1963/1200 auf 14800 Punkte im FS Extrem.
> Jetzt bekomme ich 14950 mit 1950/1218



Ich muss das am Samstag testen, Freitag fliegt meine RAM Bremse raus. Dann wäre immerhin ein Limit weg (muss dann nur nochmal schauen dass ich die 4,3 GHz wirklich stabil bekomme  ).


----------



## pupsi11 (27. März 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Hab mich jetzt noch mal ans UV gesetzt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Laut Igor soll, wenn man UV, grundsätzlich den Verbrauch senken können. Ich habe vorhin (gestern) mal 1.5 Stunde witcher 3 gespielt und im Hintergrund lief hwinfo64. Max Watt war aber immer noch 293 und der Durchschnitt war 166watt (2160p, Max out).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bin runter bis auf 969mv ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Weshalb immer noch die 293watt? (spannungsspitzen sollten bei hwinfo64 nicht angezeigt werden?!!) 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Auch Regeln die Lüfter nicht ansatzweise so weit runter wie er es in seinem test schreibt.. Woran liegt das? [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ein Vergleich zu Stock hab ich nicht gemacht. Habe ich mir für morgen vorgenommen.


(bei CB konnte keiner was dazu sagen)[/FONT]


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2019)

Die Maximalwerte kannst du vergessen, die sind uninteressant und haben keine Relevanz. Die Schnittwerte der Poweranzeige kann man verwenden, sind aber blöd zu ermitteln.
Ich kann die 960mv mal ausmessen, wie viel Takt hast du denn eingestellt dazu?

@RX: Die Engine sieht irgendwie schwer nach Vermintide II aus


----------



## pupsi11 (27. März 2019)

ich hab nur 969mv eingestellt und die lüfterkurve ein wenig angepasst.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2019)

Ich Mess die Spannung mal nachher.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (27. März 2019)

Ich habe bei PT +20 auch niedrigere Leistungsspitzen als bei PT -20.

Kann es einfach sein dass bei weniger Spannung bzw. Power Target, teilweise höhere Taktraten gehalten werden können und die Spitzenwerte deswegen teils höher sein können ??


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

In UK hat mal Einer seinen Byski weiter ausgefahren:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 85 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Leider keine Angaben zum Radi. (bei 387W)

edit: inzwischen doch, ist ein großer externer Custom Loop für CPU+GPU.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2019)

Ab eingestellten 2Ghz geht die Karte schon wie Hulle. Mit Wasser auf 2,1Ghz ist das schon ne richtig flotte Karte, vor allem in UHD.


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

Es gibt Hoffnung für Intel-CPU´s(spectre), kann aber ne Woche länger dauern bis W10 19H1:
Windows 10 „19H1“: Das April 2019 Update bereitet noch Probleme - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2019)

So ich mess mal einige Spannung durch die Tage damit Ihr mal ein paar Orientierungswerte habt.
Das ist jeweils OpenDraw gemessen, mit normalem PowerLimit habt Ihr in der Regel weniger Verbrauch.

1040mv entsprechen 300Watt Powervirus und 260Watt normale Last. Jeweils UHD bzw 5k gemessen, geringere Auflösungen brauchen auch nochmal deutlich weniger. Für WQHD z.B. kann man meist etwa 20 Watt abziehen.

1100mv entsprechen 350Watt Powervirus und 300Watt normale Last.

Die ~950mv reiche ich nach, ich passe mein Setting noch an der Max UV. Build brauch auch mehr Spannung als vorher.(940mv @Stock)

950mv entsprechen 240Watt Powervirus und 205Watt normale Last.
Zu bedenken dabei ist auch, je kühler die Karte, desto weniger nimmt diese auf. Gut zu sehen an diesem Screen hier. (Beachtet V2 Power und die GPU Temp)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (27. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So ich mess mal einige Spannung durch die Tage damit Ihr mal ein paar Orientierungswerte habt.
> Das ist jeweils OpenDraw gemessen, mit normalem PowerLimit habt Ihr in der Regel weniger Verbrauch.
> 
> 1040mv entsprechen 300Watt Powervirus und 260Watt normale Last. Jeweils UHD bzw 5k gemessen, geringere Auflösungen brauchen auch nochmal deutlich weniger. Für WQHD z.B. kann man meist etwa 20 Watt abziehen.
> ...


Ich brauch vor allem einen link zu dem wallpaper! 😍


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

vega wallpaper - Google-Suche
radeon VII wallpaper - Google-Suche


----------



## pupsi11 (27. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die ~950mv reiche ich nach, ich passe mein Setting noch an der Max UV. Build brauch auch mehr Spannung als vorher.(940mv @Stock)
> 
> 950mv entsprechen 240Watt Powervirus und 205Watt normale Last.
> Zu bedenken dabei ist auch, je kühler die Karte, desto weniger nimmt diese auf. Gut zu sehen an diesem Screen hier. (Beachtet V2 Power und die GPU Temp)
> ...



ich nehm das jetzt mal als Anhaltspunkt -danke erst mal


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2019)

Deine Karte wird wärmer etwas mehr ziehen, wahrscheinlich so knapp 5-10Watt würde ich mal schätzen.

Hitman2 mit DX12
Hitman 2 – DirectX 12 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2019)

Alle Insider außer mit  
haben bereits eine Radeon VII und die Lager füllen sich und wollen sich nicht wieder leeren.
Kann gut sein dass AMD WIRKLICH an den VII Karten hängen bleibt,- wäre nur der Kühler etwas besser geraten, sprich größere Lüfter verwendet worden.

Suche nach ''Radeon VII'': 7 Treffer | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Bereits für 679 Euro im Mindstar:

16GB XFX VGA Radeon VII 3xDP/HDMI - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Alle Insider außer mit
> haben bereits eine Radeon VII und die Lager füllen sich und wollen sich nicht wieder leeren.
> Kann gut sein dass AMD WIRKLICH an den VII Karten hängen bleibt,- wäre nur der Kühler etwas besser geraten, sprich größere Lüfter verwendet worden.
> 
> ...



Wollte das auch grad Posten!
XFX Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 7nm - mydealz.de


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

Für 680 kann man wirklich nicht meckern bei der aktuellen Lage.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (28. März 2019)

Wenn AMD den Kühler mit Sapphire zusammen entwickelt hätte, dann wäre die VII genial geworden. Weiß jemand zufällig ob der Kühler der Vega 64 Nitro+ passt?


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2019)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch was von Customs, wird sich vom Verkauf anhängig machen
Zudem nicht alle auf Wasserkühlung stehen ...


----------



## JSXShadow (28. März 2019)

Holt Euch die VII für 680, zwei gescheite 120mm Fans dazu für je 15 Euro und mit 710 Euro hat man ne gescheite, leise und flotte Karte die preislich und Leistungstechnisch der RTX2080 gewachsen ist oder diese gar noch übertrumpft, je nachdem wie viel Zeit zur Optimierung eingesetzt werden soll. Finde das saugeil, bei dem Preis kann ich eigentlich nur die VII empfehlen, zumindest für OCer. Die RTX für diesen Preis kriegt man vlt 10% schneller mit OC da Hard-Limit auf PT. Die VII hat keine Grenzen aka ist auf Kurz oder Lang besser.


----------



## BladeTNT (28. März 2019)

680€? Wo habt ihr das den gefunden?   Guter Preis,
Heute kommt endlich mein GPU Wakü Set..13 Tage jetzt darauf gewartet was eine Qual! Habe Sogar davon geträumt und musste Nachts auf meiner DHL App gucken haha  ey..das schon echt krank.

Seltsam ist nur, ich habe erst richtig lust zu zocken wenn ich das Set komplett  & richtig OC  habe. Dabei läuft es ja jetzt schon Top..
Auch egal, baue die sachen nacher ein (gegen 13uhr) Wünscht mir mal Glück das ich da nichts versaue (habs noch nie gemacht).


----------



## JSXShadow (28. März 2019)

Ja gogo und gratzi! Bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt  

PS: Ich empfehle zum Auslesen der Temps/Stats HWInfo in der aktuellen Beta. Scheint aktuell am Genauesten.


----------



## arthur95 (28. März 2019)

Habe eine Frage: Ich habe meine R7 undervolted un bin sehr zufrieden damit.  Auch gibt es in mehreren Spiele keine Abstürze oder Fehler. Was aber komisch ist, dass manchmal, das Bild im normale Desktopbetrieb kurz schwarz wird, aber dann kommt es wieder und ich auch keine 144hz habe sondern weit darunter , quasi ruckelt und der Ton lustigerweise auch!!!. Oft, hat sich dieses Problem aber wieder in Luft aufgelöst, sprich ich hatte wieder 144hz und es wurde auch nichts schwarz. Benutze den 19.3.2 Treiber. Glaubt ihr das könnte mit dem Untervolting oder dem Treiber zu tun haben oder hat meine karte ein Problem?

Das lustige dabei ist aber, dass diese Ruckel-Ton Probelm immer nur 2-3 Minuten nach Start auftritt. Danach ist alles butterweich und der Ton prima. (Kann die Graka überhaupt den Ton beeinflussen?)

Hintergrundinformation:

i7 7770k
16g ram
Bequiet Straight Power 800w


Temperaturen sind von CPU und GPU zu Start als auch im Lastbetrieb komplett in Ordnung!


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Holt Euch die VII für 680, zwei gescheite 120mm Fans dazu für je 15 Euro und mit 710 Euro hat man ne gescheite, leise und flotte Karte die preislich und Leistungstechnisch der RTX2080 gewachsen ist oder diese gar noch übertrumpft, je nachdem wie viel Zeit zur Optimierung eingesetzt werden soll. Finde das saugeil, bei dem Preis kann ich eigentlich nur die VII empfehlen, zumindest für OCer. Die RTX für diesen Preis kriegt man vlt 10% schneller mit OC da Hard-Limit auf PT. Die VII hat keine Grenzen aka ist auf Kurz oder Lang besser.



Bereits mit 1,9Ghz und übertaktetem HBM hat die VII die 2080 Founders eingeholt, mit 2Ghz ist die VII schneller als eine MaxOut 2080.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wenn AMD den Kühler mit Sapphire zusammen entwickelt hätte, dann wäre die VII genial geworden. Weiß jemand zufällig ob der Kühler der Vega 64 Nitro+ passt?



Nein das wird nicht passen weil die Auflagefläche des Kühlers zu klein ist, hinzu kommen noch diverse andere Hürden wie die VRM´s, die unterschiedliche Position der RGB und Lüfteranschlüsse etc.
*

An die WaKü Fraktion hier, ich suche für ein Projekt noch eine Baseplate sowie eine Backplate einer VII.*


----------



## sifusanders (28. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bereits mit 1,9Ghz und übertaktetem HBM hat die VII die 2080 Founders eingeholt, mit 2Ghz ist die VII schneller als eine MaxOut 2080.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobald ich ne vernünftige Anleitung für den Morpheus habe, packe ich meinen drauf, habe da noch ein bisschen Schiss, bin kein wirklicher Profi. Aktuell ist er noch auf der 64.
Dann könnte ich Dir die baseplate zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## pupsi11 (28. März 2019)

habt ihr, wenn ihr UV, auch den wert des mittleren punktes im wattmann verändert? oder sollte man den auch verändern?
ebenso beim OC.. höher setzten oder lassen wie er  ist?



ich hab die karte ja schon seit 7.2 und echt viel probiert, aber ich hab es nicht ein einziges mal hinbekommen das die mit 2ghz zumindest ein bench-run übersteht. einstellungsfrage oder montagsteil?


----------



## JSXShadow (28. März 2019)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> habt ihr, wenn ihr UV, auch den wert des mittleren punktes im wattmann verändert? oder sollte man den auch verändern?
> ebenso beim OC.. höher setzten oder lassen wie er  ist?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch ein bissl in The Witcher 3 getestet und mit einem FPS-Limit, also wenn tatsächlich andere States als der Max-State genutzt werden, immer den mittleren Punkt aufs Maximum setzen. Das hat mir wesentlich geholfen. So sehr gar, dass ich auf 991mV zurückgehen konnte für meine 1900Mhz und bislang, 3h ohne Limit, 2h mit Limit und VSR auf 3200x1800, keine Abstürze, keine Treiber-Resets, Temps max 94° ohne Limit, mit Limit 83° Junction. Auch die Probleme mit flackern im Chrome Browser konnte ich damit lösen, generell ist die Hardware-Accerlation auf der VII seltsam, stärker ausgeprägt als auf den V64 und V56.

Also im Schluss: Mittlerer Punkt am besten immer auf Max. Auf niedrigeren Last-Stufen macht das vlt einen Verbrauch im einstelligen Bereich aus, also komplett zu ignorieren. Das ist die Stabilität allerdings wert. Bitte auch beachten, dass dies keinen Einfluss auf den Idle-Verbrauch hat. Diesen kann man generell nicht regeln. Meine VII geht auf bis zu 24 MHz auf der GPU und 100MHz auf dem HBM runter im Idle. Dort sollte es generell nie Probleme geben. Wenn deine Hardware-Beschleunigung im Chrome aktiv ist, wirst du nie im Idle-State sein, solange er geöffnet ist. Das bitte beachten. Daher hab ich diese auch ausgestellt im Browser, ist eh nutzlos.


----------



## BladeTNT (28. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja gogo und gratzi! Bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt
> 
> PS: Ich empfehle zum Auslesen der Temps/Stats HWInfo in der aktuellen Beta. Scheint aktuell am Genauesten.



Ja Tool habe ich schon  teste davor nochmal welche Werte ich so auf Stock habe mit & ohne UV.
Wird auf jedenfall heute noch alles kommen (video ebenfalls auf YT)


----------



## DARPA (28. März 2019)

Da ich durchs UV weiss, wieviel Spannung bei 1800 MHz nötig ist, passe ich beim OC den mittleren Punkt so an, dass die Kurve bei 1800 MHz die benötigte Spannung schneidet.

Also das man im Prinzip nen Anhaltspunkt für den Verlauf der Kurve hat. 

Aber am Ende ist es doch immer try and error


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da ich durchs UV weiss, wieviel Spannung bei 1800 MHz nötig ist, passe ich beim OC den mittleren Punkt so an, dass die Kurve bei 1800 MHz die benötigte Spannung schneidet.
> 
> Also das man im Prinzip nen Anhaltspunkt für den Verlauf der Kurve hat.
> 
> Aber am Ende ist es doch immer try and error



Ich hab mal versucht so einen Boostbuild zu erstellen mit Limitierung durchs PL. Hat aber weniger gut funktioniert.

@ sifusanders: Was möchtest du denn wissen. Es hat so seine Tücken mit dem Morpheus aktuell, außerdem würde ich dir dann empfehlen die Baseplate weiter zu verwenden.


----------



## spl1ce (28. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> An die WaKü Fraktion hier, ich suche für ein Projekt noch eine Baseplate sowie eine Backplate einer VII.[/B]



Baseplate kann ich dir schicken, ist aber auch aufgebohrt und kostet dich 18-30 CHF an Versand aus der Schweiz...(ist leider so teuer) Backplate habe ich die Orginale dran weil beim Bykski Block keine dazu ist. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die von EKWB passt sonst würd ich mir die bestellen also wenn mir da jemand auskunft geben kann schraub ich die dir auch runter und pack sie mit ein, sofern du das denn willst.


----------



## sifusanders (28. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal versucht so einen Boostbuild zu erstellen mit Limitierung durchs PL. Hat aber weniger gut funktioniert.
> 
> @ sifusanders: Was möchtest du denn wissen. Es hat so seine Tücken mit dem Morpheus aktuell, außerdem würde ich dir dann empfehlen die Baseplate weiter zu verwenden.


Hatte nur gesehen, dass  gesagt hattest, es sei für Profis atm. Ich wollte vor allem wissen, welche Schrauben ich zusätzlich benötige, evtl unterleg Scheiben, damit ich die backplate weiter verwenden kann. 
Was genau ist das Problem mit dem Morpheus, package uneben bei der vega 7?


----------



## BrandWolle (28. März 2019)

So heute die Sendungsnummer für meinen EK Waterblock bekommen.

@Gurdi

Könntest auch meine Baseplate haben, ist noch jungfräulich...
Versand aus der Schweiz müsstest dann übernehmen.
Wie spl1ce sagt beläuft sich das auf 18-30 Franken.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Baseplate kann ich dir schicken, ist aber auch aufgebohrt und kostet dich 18-30 CHF an Versand aus der Schweiz...(ist leider so teuer) Backplate habe ich die Orginale dran weil beim Bykski Block keine dazu ist. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die von EKWB passt sonst würd ich mir die bestellen also wenn mir da jemand auskunft geben kann schraub ich die dir auch runter und pack sie mit ein, sofern du das denn willst.



Puh das ist ne Stange Geld. Ein Luftpolsterumschlag würde reichen, weißt du was das etwa kostet?Ich brauche lediglich die Baseplate.



sifusanders schrieb:


> Hatte nur gesehen, dass  gesagt hattest, es sei für Profis atm. Ich wollte vor allem wissen, welche Schrauben ich zusätzlich benötige, evtl unterleg Scheiben, damit ich die backplate weiter verwenden kann.
> Was genau ist das Problem mit dem Morpheus, package uneben bei der vega 7?



Package, Kühlerboden, Hex Anstandshalter, das Bracket und die Baseplate.


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2019)

Mal grad ne frage, ist es möglich crossfire mit 2 dieser Karten zu betreiben


----------



## RX480 (28. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mal grad ne frage, ist es möglich crossfire mit 2 dieser Karten zu betreiben


YouTube

Mit Deinem Board net zu empfehlen. Echte 2x 16 sind Pflicht.(x)
Gamesliste ist eingeschränkt. Ältere DX 11 i.d.R. ja, DX12 derzeit nur selten unterstützt.
(DX12 bei RoTR, Sniperelite 4, Strangebrigade, Hitman(1), Ashes of Singularity ohne Probleme; 
Probs durch Verschlimmbesserungen/Patche: 
QuantumBreak ist nur noch DX11 ; DXMD anscheinend auch net mehr DX12 mGPU; SoTR ist verbugt!)

Die ganz neuen DX11 Titel wie Anthem+Metro+D2  haben derzeit kein Cf! 
Ist u.U. auch net zu erwarten, weil bei NV-Games indirekte Schatten implementiert wurden, Die ein Cf sabotieren.
Anthem wurde als Demovideo noch mit SLi gedreht und hinterher hat Jemand dafür gesorgt, das Es rausfliegt.
Division(1) geht nur in DX11 mit Cf. Wenns bei D2 genauso wird, wenn überhaupt,dann kostet Es mehr CPU.
Dito bei Hitman 2, da funzt nur DX 11 mit Cf.

Ob Stadia nen Umschwung bringt weiss man net, weil u.U. der spezielle Verbund dort als 1 Chip vom Sys behandelt wird.

btw.
Ich persönlich nutze Cf net unbedingt für mehr Score, sondern eher um die Watt auf 2 Grakas zu verteilen,
Was natürlich die Temps und Lautstärke verbessert.

(x)Schade, das ich mich net im Mindstar überwinden konnte wo der 1900X mal im Angebot war.
(SMT off und 4,5GHz allcore wäre schon mal echt spassig gewesen; besseres Binning als bei Ryzen; UMA vs. NUMA testen)
Dafür sind momentan die Mobos recht preiswert:
ASRock X399 Phantom Gaming 6 AMD X399 So.TR4 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD | Mindfactory.de
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X, 8x 3.80GHz, boxed ohne KA1/4hler (YD190XA8AEWOF)

Interessant wirds evtl. mit 3000, falls bei der R7 der PCiE 4.0 doch noch freigegeben wird.(preiswerte Alternative)

edit:
Bei Vega@Cf macht oft die Installation von nonWHQL-Treibern  Ärger. Evtl. hilft Es nur mit einer Graka zu installiern und die 2. erst später 
dazuzustecken. Für die R7 gibt es leider noch keinen WHQL.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mal grad ne frage, ist es möglich crossfire mit 2 dieser Karten zu betreiben



Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht klappt.


----------



## sifusanders (28. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein bissl in The Witcher 3 getestet und mit einem FPS-Limit, also wenn tatsächlich andere States als der Max-State genutzt werden, immer den mittleren Punkt aufs Maximum setzen. Das hat mir wesentlich geholfen. So sehr gar, dass ich auf 991mV zurückgehen konnte für meine 1900Mhz und bislang, 3h ohne Limit, 2h mit Limit und VSR auf 3200x1800, keine Abstürze, keine Treiber-Resets, Temps max 94° ohne Limit, mit Limit 83° Junction. Auch die Probleme mit flackern im Chrome Browser konnte ich damit lösen, generell ist die Hardware-Accerlation auf der VII seltsam, stärker ausgeprägt als auf den V64 und V56.
> 
> Also im Schluss: Mittlerer Punkt am besten immer auf Max. Auf niedrigeren Last-Stufen macht das vlt einen Verbrauch im einstelligen Bereich aus, also komplett zu ignorieren. Das ist die Stabilität allerdings wert. Bitte auch beachten, dass dies keinen Einfluss auf den Idle-Verbrauch hat. Diesen kann man generell nicht regeln. Meine VII geht auf bis zu 24 MHz auf der GPU und 100MHz auf dem HBM runter im Idle. Dort sollte es generell nie Probleme geben. Wenn deine Hardware-Beschleunigung im Chrome aktiv ist, wirst du nie im Idle-State sein, solange er geöffnet ist. Das bitte beachten. Daher hab ich diese auch ausgestellt im Browser, ist eh nutzlos.



Ich habe das Problem, dass Chill sowie Programme die Hardware beschleunigt sind auf dem 2. Screen dafür sorgen, dass der hbm nicht mehr hochtaktet. Sonst wer das Problem?


----------



## JSXShadow (28. März 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass Chill sowie Programme die Hardware beschleunigt sind auf dem 2. Screen dafür sorgen, dass der hbm nicht mehr hochtaktet. Sonst wer das Problem?



Was hast du denn für Anwendungen laufen bzw. in welchen Hauptanwendungen/Spielen taktet der HBM dann nicht mehr hoch? Bei Spielen, Borderless oder nativer Fullscreen? Also ich hab selbst nur leichte Probleme, dass wenn ich ein YT-Video in Fullscreen (4k) auf meinem UHD MOnitor laufen habe und The Witcher 3 dann auf meinem WQHD-Monitor spiele, dass ich dann leichte Hänger habe und die FPS um 10 fallen. Ob das am HBM leigt, hab ich so nicht Beobachten können, denke eher das liegt an der Auslastung (bei mir).

PS: Achso, nur mit Chill? Ich mag Chill eh nicht, kein gutes Ergebnis. Ich bevorzuge RivaTuner für FPS-Limits.


----------



## sifusanders (28. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Anwendungen laufen bzw. in welchen Hauptanwendungen/Spielen taktet der HBM dann nicht mehr hoch? Bei Spielen, Borderless oder nativer Fullscreen? Also ich hab selbst nur leichte Probleme, dass wenn ich ein YT-Video in Fullscreen (4k) auf meinem UHD MOnitor laufen habe und The Witcher 3 dann auf meinem WQHD-Monitor spiele, dass ich dann leichte Hänger habe und die FPS um 10 fallen. Ob das am HBM leigt, hab ich so nicht Beobachten können, denke eher das liegt an der Auslastung (bei mir).
> 
> PS: Achso, nur mit Chill? Ich mag Chill eh nicht, kein gutes Ergebnis. Ich bevorzuge RivaTuner für FPS-Limits.



Passiert wenn ich chill anmache (ohne andere Anwendungen), oder wenn ich Chrome oder vlc und selbst discord auf dem zweiten screen anhabe. Sobald ich die Programme anhabe, oder Chill aktiviere bleibt der hbm bei 350 oder so. Fps sind dementsprechend auch niedriger. Hab die letzten Tage nur anthem gespielt, da ist es mir halt aufgefallen. Habe sowohl borderless und full-screen probiert

Beide Bildschirme 144hz freesync, Haupt Monitor 1440p neben Monitor fhd


----------



## Benji21 (28. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mal grad ne frage, ist es möglich crossfire mit 2 dieser Karten zu betreiben



Spiele weiterhin mit dem Gedanken, bräuchte dann nur nen zweiten Bykski Block und die Verbinder sowie entweder ein zweites Riser oder die kommen auf das Board. Die Unterstützung macht es mir nur madig... 

Wenn ich eine fürs zocken und die andere den Stream rechnen lassen könnte wäre das schon nett aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob sowas geht.


----------



## RX480 (28. März 2019)

ReLive zur Videoaufzeichnung  funzt ausreichend gut auch mit aktivem Cf.


----------



## Benji21 (28. März 2019)

Zumindest mit vernünftiger Kühlung wäre es mal ein Experiment wert...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (28. März 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> So heute die Sendungsnummer für meinen EK Waterblock bekommen.
> ...



Ich hab auch meine Nummer bekommen! Evtl. kommt der schon morgen!


----------



## spl1ce (28. März 2019)

Der^Luftpolsterumschlag kostet so viel @ Gurdi xD.... das ist es ja,


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

Heftig, ich denke das lohnt nicht aber danke für das freundliche Angebot Jungs 

Hab mein Convertibel seit heute, mal sehn was Vega M so kann mit 65 Watt die er sich mit nem 4Kerne teilen muss


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Mit Deinem Board net zu empfehlen. Echte 2x 16 sind Pflicht.(x)
> Gamesliste ist eingeschränkt. Ältere DX 11 i.d.R. ja, DX12 derzeit nur selten unterstützt.
> ...


Hatte irgendwie noch im Kopf das cf garnicht mehr unterstützt wird von amd.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht klappt.


Hatte ein Settings gesehen mit Radeon vii deshalb hatte ich gefragt. Also 2 Stück davon sind schon sehr geil!


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2019)

Sapphire Radeon VII (16 GB HBM2/PCI Express 3.0/1400MHz-1750MHz/2000MHz): Amazon.it: Informatica

Bestellt   --- Um Himmels Willen!


Nanu:
2 Unterschiedliche RADEON V20

Scheda Video Amd Gigabyte Radeon VII HBM2 16GB - BPM Power

Scheda Video Amd Gigabyte GBA Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 4096BIT - BPM Power


Laut Gigabyte Homepage nur 1 Modell
Ist wohl ein Fehler des Shops,- oder so wie ich dies deuten kann.

GIGABYTE Germany


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2019)

Hast hoffentlich nicht die Karte für 490€ gekauft.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2019)

Sicher!
Warum nicht ?


----------



## gaussmath (28. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sicher!
> Warum nicht ?



Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das ne echte R7 ist.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2019)

Soooo
PPT geknackt auf dem Lappi 
Das wars schon malmit Stockfür den Vega M. Die CPU geht wie bescheuert, 160mv Offsetmit übertaktung ist schon krass. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sicher!
> Warum nicht ?



Klingeln bei dir nicht die Alarmglocken bei 490€ und Radeon 7? Plus der Verkäufer schreibt explizit:
⛔ᴅᴏɴ`ᴛ ʙᴜʏ⛔ᴄᴏɴᴛᴀᴄᴛ ʙʏ  ʙᴇғᴏʀᴇ : ɪɴғᴏ＠ᴘᴀx42.ᴅᴇ⛔


----------



## Ralle@ (28. März 2019)

Ist nie und nimmer eine echte R7, die kostet schon bei der Herstellung mehr als sie da verkauft wird.
Aber egal, manche sind resistent gegen jede Beratung und bei Geiz setzt scheinbar das Hirn komplett aus.
Der gleiche Verkäufer hatte eine RTX 2080 um 300€ drinnen 

ich habe aber mich immer gefragt welch Leute auf solch Fake Angebote reinfallen, jetzt weiß ich es.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2019)

War ein Joke, und wollte Bestellen nur wenn es Amazon.it selbst gewesen wäre.
Aber die Preise fallen langsam


----------



## RX480 (28. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte irgendwie noch im Kopf das cf garnicht mehr unterstützt wird von amd.
> Hatte ein Settings gesehen mit Radeon vii deshalb hatte ich gefragt. Also 2 Stück davon sind schon sehr geil!



Solche "dummen" Artikel ohne gescheite Erklärung werden immer an die große Glocke gehängt, um die Ti´s los zu werden.
Die Cf-Reviews von denselben Redaktionen sind i.d.R. auch net mit dem Ziel gemacht, störende einzelne Optionen in den Games 
auszuschalten oder opt. Hardware einzusetzen. Man will ja das "Es net funzt" zeigen.(im Auftrag von...)
In den Release-Notes(Treiber)wirst Du auch hier und da Hinweise auf neue Cf-Profile finden. Nur mGPU ist Sache der Dev´s.
Im Anhang mal die verfügbaren Cf-Profile im Wattman. Bei neuen Games nimmt man bei Bedarf die gleiche Engine.
und meine derzeitigen:
Weil viele "ältere" Games funzen, habe ich aktuell ca. 1 TB cf-Games auf dem PC. (Viele gibts zum Schäppchenpreis)
An nem großem Moni sehen die älteren Games auch richtig gut aus.

Bei Vega habe ich eine Besonderheit. Wenn der Takt net hochgehen will verwende ich im Wattman Minimalstatus für P2 oder 3 je nach Bedarf.
Das kann bei R7 ganz anders sein, da habe ich k.A. !


----------



## drstoecker (29. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> War ein Joke, und wollte Bestellen nur wenn es Amazon.it selbst gewesen wäre.
> Aber die Preise fallen langsam


Ja aber noch nicht auf 490€! Kannste ruhig bestellen weil da kommt eh nix. Das sind irgendwelchen gehackten Konten/scheinkonten.


----------



## Duvar (29. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon VII (16 GB HBM2/PCI Express 3.0/1400MHz-1750MHz/2000MHz): Amazon.it: Informatica
> 
> Bestellt   --- Um Himmels Willen!





ATIR290 schrieb:


> War ein Joke, und wollte Bestellen nur wenn es Amazon.it selbst gewesen wäre.
> Aber die Preise fallen langsam



Was denn nun, hast du bestellt oder net? (Also ich meine nicht das Fake Teil).


----------



## ATIR290 (29. März 2019)

noch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (29. März 2019)

Hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. März 2019)

Nun lieber RX 480
Die Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung durch kein DHE Modell 
und eben dessen Hitzeabfuhr in meinem Case: ThermalTake View 27
sind meine große Bedenken.

Käufer für die Vega 64 im AMD Referenz - Limited Edition hätte ich  nun,- aber es bleiben die Gedanken bei oben angeführten Punkten.
Eine Zwickmühle!


----------



## Duvar (29. März 2019)

Kauf eine 2080 oder 2080 Ti und gut ist. Als AMD Fan zwar eine bittere Pille, aber immer noch besser als sich im Nachhinein ständig zu ärgern.
Ohne Customdesigns würde ich mir aktuell keine Seven antun, es sei denn du willst auf Wasser etc gehen, aber dann kannste auch gleich eine Ti bestellen für 999€.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. März 2019)

°wir kaufen keine grünen karten <punkt>


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Finde das saugeil, bei dem Preis kann ich eigentlich nur die VII empfehlen, zumindest für OCer. Die RTX für diesen Preis kriegt man vlt 10% schneller mit OC da Hard-Limit auf PT. Die VII hat keine Grenzen aka ist auf Kurz oder Lang besser.



Also >2000 Mhz sind auch mit einem Non A Chip und begrenztem PT mit etwas UV spielend drin, und da muss ich gar nicht erst anfangen herumzubasteln.
Das geht bei der billigsten halbwegs leisen 2080 problemlos, bei MF gabs die gestern für 619 Euro.
Eine Radeon VII ist übertaktet nicht schneller, vergiss es.


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2019)

Also ne blower ist jetzt neuerdings leise, vor allem mit 2Ghz....
Ein non A hat keine Chance gegen eine übertaktete VII das ist nun mal so. Die diversen Benchmarks haben doch schon gezeigt wohin die Reise da hin geht.
In Division, ACO und Sottr ist ein 2080 A schneller @stock als die VII, selbst in diesen Spielen liegt die OC VII entweder on paar oder ist schneller als die Pendants.

Die Karte holt also sowohl den Rückstand auf, gleicht das OC des Pendants aus und überholt diese dann noch.

In spielen mit AMD Bias  wie Strange, BF5, RE2 etc. brauchen wir gar nicht vergleichen, da hat die 2080 keine Chance ran zu kommen.


----------



## Eyren (29. März 2019)

Atir.... welche Hitze denn? Natürlich wird die Karte warm aber es ist ja nun nicht so das die sofort anfängt zu glühen. Verfolgt man den/die Thread sieht man das so ziemlich jede Karte irgendwo mit 40-45% Lüfterdrehzahl selbst mit moderatem OC zu kühlen ist. Die Abwärme welche dabei in das Case abgegeben wird kann man sehr gut mit normaler Luftzufuhr händeln. 

Und sollte doch eine Hitzglocke entstehen schick ich dir sogar per PayPal nen 5er für einen süßen schwarzen 40er Lüfter den du dann an den PCI-e slotblenden "verstecken" kannst.

Oder du bleibst bei deiner Vega64 und gut ist.


€dit sagt: Ich nutze das Corsair Carbide 540air  was zwar toll klingt aber zum Thema Luftstrom sogar hinderlich ist. Trotz des vielen Gitters im Case ist die R VII bei max. 45% Lüfter für mich nicht störend heraus zuhören.  Auch meine Frau welche 4m entfernt auf der Couch sitzt hat bisher nie Beschwerden gehabt.


----------



## Benji21 (29. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Solche "dummen" Artikel ohne gescheite Erklärung werden immer an die große Glocke gehängt, um die Ti´s los zu werden.
> Die Cf-Reviews von denselben Redaktionen sind i.d.R. auch net mit dem Ziel gemacht, störende einzelne Optionen in den Games
> auszuschalten oder opt. Hardware einzusetzen. Man will ja das "Es net funzt" zeigen.(im Auftrag von...)
> In den Release-Notes(Treiber)wirst Du auch hier und da Hinweise auf neue Cf-Profile finden. Nur mGPU ist Sache der Dev´s.
> ...



Muss mal gucken was ich für meinen 1920x und meine 64GB 2933 MHz Octa bekomme, dürfte eigentlich +/- 0 werden und dann starte ich mal ein Experiment.


----------



## BrandWolle (29. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich hab auch meine Nummer bekommen! Evtl. kommt der schon morgen!



Der Kühler ist "nur" mehr 100km von mir weg B-)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (29. März 2019)

Meiner hat eine kleine Weltreise gemacht - aus LJUBLJANA über MILAN  und jetzt ist an MUNICH angekommen. Und überall stand 1 Piece und jetzt nichts, ich kriege Stress  Ooo, ich habe es an die Postfiliale schicken lassen, hoffentlich kommen die Jungs aus DHL Express damit klar. 

Man, endlich die WaKu einbauen und hier aufräumen, die Teile sind überall in der Küche auf der Arbeitsplatte, Herd, Esstisch und im Wohnbereich auf dem Boden verteilt


----------



## Benji21 (29. März 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Meiner hat eine kleine Weltreise gemacht - aus LJUBLJANA über MILAN  und jetzt ist an MUNICH angekommen. Und überall stand 1 Piece und jetzt nichts, ich kriege Stress  Ooo, ich habe es an die Postfiliale schicken lassen, hoffentlich kommen die Jungs aus DHL Express damit klar.
> 
> Man, endlich die WaKu einbauen und hier aufräumen, die Teile sind überall in der Küche auf der Arbeitsplatte, Herd, Esstisch und im Wohnbereich auf dem Boden verteilt



Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne...  Ich werde heute für den RAM unter Umständen nochmal die zwei Liter Wasser ablassen müssen da ein Schlauch vom CPU Block direkt über die Seite geht an der der Ram angehoben wird. -.-*


----------



## tt7crocodiles (29. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne...  Ich werde heute für den RAM unter Umständen nochmal die zwei Liter Wasser ablassen müssen da ein Schlauch vom CPU Block direkt über die Seite geht an der der Ram angehoben wird. -.-*



Oh ja, die richtige Schlauch-Verlegung hat mir beim ersten mal auch ein paar Liter gekostet. Ich werde wahrscheinlich für die nächste Plattform größeres Gehäuse nehmen und an kritischen Stellen Schnellverschlüsse einbauen.

 DHL Express liefert nicht an die Filialen, so ein Blödsinn!!! Jetzt muss ich bis morgen warten. Also echt, das ist doch quasi ein Laden! Wieso diese Idiotie?!


----------



## RX480 (29. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun lieber RX 480
> Die Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung durch kein DHE Modell und eben dessen Hitzeabfuhr in meinem Case: ThermalTake View 27
> sind meine große Bedenken.



Borg Dir von nem Bekannten ne RX64nitro und teste die Temps. Dann schaffst Du auch ne R7.
Habe Dir ja bereits empfohlen Hinten den kleinen Zusatzlüfter ala Gurdi wg. der Wärmeglocke einzubauen.
(OT: bei Turing gäbs sogar Blower)


----------



## Lighting-Designer (29. März 2019)

Weiß jemand ob der Kühler der V64 Nitro+ auf die R7 passt?


----------



## sifusanders (29. März 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob der Kühler der V64 Nitro+ auf die R7 passt?



Wurde 1 oder 2 Seiten vorher beantwortet, nein tut er nicht


----------



## gbm31 (29. März 2019)

Der Alphacool hat sich verschoben...


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ne blower ist jetzt neuerdings leise, vor allem mit 2Ghz....


Wie kommst du jetzt auf ein Blowerdesign? Das war die Ventus mit 2 Lüftern.
Und selbst wenn, die Karte ist bestimmt immer noch leiser als die VII...

]


Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein non A hat keine Chance gegen eine übertaktete VII das ist nun mal so.


Mach dich nicht lächerlich Gurdi. Das OC Potenzial zwischen den Karten ist absolut vergleichbar.
Die Radeon VII läuft mit der Brechstange (eigene Tests!) zwischen 2000 und 2050 Mhz mit dem Stockkühler bei 100% Lüfter, das schafft jede 2080 non A innerhalb des vorgegebenen Powermanagements und dem vorhandenen Kühler ohne Schwierigkeiten.
Die billigste 2080 Ti läuft bei mir spielend mit 2000Mhz und non A Chip. Die Übertaktungsfähigkeit unterscheidet sich in der Praxis nur um wenige Prozent dank des höheren Powertargets was sich gut mit leichtem UV einfangen lässt.
Ein A Chip geht vielleicht 50 Mhz höher, das ist vernachlässigbar.​


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die diversen Benchmarks haben doch schon gezeigt wohin die Reise da hin geht.


Ich sehe davon ehrlichgesagt eigentlich gar nichts, wohin die Reise da hingehen soll.
Ich sehe nur zwanghaftes Fangelaber und Kirschenpicken.
​


Gurdi schrieb:


> In spielen mit AMD Bias  wie Strange, BF5, RE2 etc. brauchen wir gar nicht vergleichen, da hat die 2080 keine Chance ran zu kommen.



Ich hab das Gefühl ihr bencht generell nur Spiele mit AMD Bias um zu diesem Fazit zu kommen.
Würde dem Thread mal guttun nicht so viel beweiräucherndes Gesabbel zu produzieren.




Jahtari schrieb:


> °wir kaufen keine grünen karten <punkt>



Da tut ihr mir leid, dass euer Fanbias schon so weit entwickelt ist, wenn man nicht mal mehr die Hardware von Hersteller XY in Frage kommt.
Spätestens ab dem Punkt ist auch klar, wieso der Thread zu 80% aus reiner Beweihräucherung besteht, posten ja immer die gleichen.
​


----------



## BladeTNT (29. März 2019)

So Freunde!
Endlich bin ich auch mal am Zug!
Gestern mein Wakü Set bekommen und satte 5 Std damit verbracht das alles einzubauen! Üble Sache.

Ein Video dazu könnt ihr ebenfalls sehen, wie das ganze zum ersten mal aufgebaut wurde incl FAIL 
YouTube


Unten die Bilder zeigen die Tempteratur Werte mit @Stock Lüfter und dem Block und das kann ich doch echt sehen lassen.
Bis zu satte 40° Grad weniger (bei 10 Min Jurassic World Gameplay).


Overclock habe ich das ganze natürlich auch (Video folgt gleich auf mein YT Channel). Zwar nicht so intensiv wie unser guter @Gurdi das immer testet  
aber für mich als eher Fortgeschrittener Anfänger ist das alles ganz simpel getestet.

Im Kurzen:

Stock: 1800Mhz/1116mV - 1000 HMB
OC Settings: 2025Mhz/1180mV - 1150 HMB + Power Limit +20 - HotSpot 86° Grad
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/876e07-1553877598.jpg

Gewinn: + 10/11 FPS


Ich bin soweit echt zufrieden und echt überrascht wieviel so eine Wakü runterkühlt   hat echt Spass gemacht.


----------



## DaHell63 (29. März 2019)

Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Umbau .


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2019)

Super die ersten Waküs dann nach und nach. Mach mal einer mit seinem 24/7 meinen Beastbuild   kalt.


----------



## Benji21 (29. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Super die ersten Waküs dann nach und nach. Mach mal einer mit seinem 24/7 meinen Beastbuild   kalt.



Was muss man dafür schlagen?


----------



## RX480 (29. März 2019)

Für 1150mV ist wahrscheinlich der Mod mit PT+50 sinnvoll.
Mal z.Vgl. Devil im Luxx:
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 89

Bei Ihm erstaunlich gute Temps für 370W. Der preiswerte Byski reicht also für 24/7 dicke aus.(2000+@280-320W)
Bin mal gespannt wieviel Spannung unter Wasser für 2000 erforderlich ist.
Er hat aber auch nen guten Chip+HBM.


----------



## drstoecker (29. März 2019)

Neues Video von @blade 

YouTube


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (30. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Mach dich nicht lächerlich Gurdi. Das OC Potenzial zwischen den Karten ist absolut vergleichbar.
> Die Radeon VII läuft mit der Brechstange (eigene Tests!) zwischen 2000 und 2050 Mhz mit dem Stockkühler bei 100% Lüfter, das schafft jede 2080 non A innerhalb des vorgegebenen Powermanagements und dem vorhandenen Kühler ohne Schwierigkeiten.
> Die billigste 2080 Ti läuft bei mir spielend mit 2000Mhz und non A Chip. Die Übertaktungsfähigkeit unterscheidet sich in der Praxis nur um wenige Prozent ...
> ​



Hey hör mal auf bei den Amd lern zu schleimen! Als könnte man ne stock seven @2050 betreiben ohne dass einem die Ohren abfallen. Ohne Ghetto oder Wakü geht da gar nichts. Lieber mal rechtzeitig klarstellen bevor hier alles von gefrusteten Nvidianern geflutet wird.
Schaffe wird geblockt, was will ich mit solchen Amd Fanboys?

@BladeTNT 
DEINE KARRE SIEHT SO HEISS AUS


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2019)

Die Sache ist ja klar. Ohne kühlermod kein OC. Nix neues eigentlich,  für High OC. Mit Ref geht etwa 1900-1950. Schaffe macht daraus jetzt ne Neuigkeit.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Sache ist ja klar. Ohne kühlermod kein OC. Nix neues eigentlich,  für High OC.



Ich finds halt einfach witzig wie ihr krampfhaft die Seven vor der 2080 seht, egal welche Karte da jetzt wie gemoddet oder getreten wird. 

Der Gipfel ist die Behauptung die Radeon 7 sei was für die Overclocker.
Ich weiss ja nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2019)

Die Karte ist ja auch was für Overclocker. Bei mir gehen ganze 40MHz.


----------



## Benji21 (30. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für 1150mV ist wahrscheinlich der Mod mit PT+50 sinnvoll.
> Mal z.Vgl. Devil im Luxx:
> [Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 89
> 
> ...



Ich habe da 1051mV aktuell (2000/1100/+35)


----------



## BladeTNT (30. März 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> @BladeTNT
> DEINE KARRE SIEHT SO HEISS AUS



Danke schön, denke auch für den Anfang kann sich das sehen lassen.
Nur muss meine Werte noch stabil hinbekommen. Ist nach 15min doch ein gefreezt in Division²,  werde es erstmal phne HBM OC versuchen.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich finds halt einfach witzig wie ihr krampfhaft die Seven vor der 2080 seht, egal welche Karte da jetzt wie gemoddet oder getreten wird.
> 
> Der Gipfel ist die Behauptung die Radeon 7 sei was für die Overclocker.
> Ich weiss ja nicht.



Wie kann man nur so viel Langeweile haben? Sprichst hier von AMD Fanboys und schau nochmal selber besser nach was Du hier vom Stapel lässt. Sowas lässt nur ein angepisster Grüner vom Stapel. Jeder hat seine Meinung, wo ist Dein Problem damit? Das die Karten wenn auch nicht ganz gleichauf sind ist die Vega auf ähnlichem Niveau. Das AMD das bessere PLV bietet lässt sich zur Zeit auch nicht abstreiten. Also jedem das sein und mir das meiste [emoji3]. Reg Dich ab, hat Dich niemand persönlich angegriffen und red nicht von Fanboy wenn selbst einer bist nur halt ausm anderen Lager


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## BrandWolle (30. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Karte ist ja auch was für Overclocker. Bei mir gehen ganze 40MHz.



Gieß doch nicht noch Öl ins Feuer xD
Schaffe glaubt das sonst noch, das alle Karten sich so dermaßen OCen lassen xD


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2019)

Ist doch scheiß egal, was Schaffe glaubt. Und wenn wir die Seven sonst wie feiern, das ist unsere Sache. Wir sind doch hier keine unabhängigen Tester, die nach außen super neutral sein müssen. Schaffe schießt wie so oft völlig übers Ziel hinaus.


----------



## BrandWolle (30. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ist doch scheiß egal, was Schaffe glaubt. Und wenn wir die Seven sonst wie feiern, das ist unsere Sache. Wir sind doch hier keine unabhängigen Tester, die nach außen super neutral sein müssen. Schaffe schießt wie so oft völlig übers Ziel hinaus.



Der Sarkasmus kam wohl nicht so durch bei mir ^^

Mir ist das persönlich auch Pips egal was der sagt. 
Nur was mich stört ist das er das Gentleman Agreement nicht einhält. Das muss nicht sein


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2019)

Wieso Gentleman Agreement? Er hat doch selbst ne Seven. Im Turing Laberthread nehme ich zur Zeit auch kein Blatt vor den Mund. Hab halt ne 2080 Ti im Gehäuse, die ich mir gerade kritisch anschaue...


----------



## BladeTNT (30. März 2019)

@ Gurdi
 hast Du bei deiner Karte auch leichtes Spulenfiepen feststellen können? Egal ob Stock oder OC, bei RE2 ist es irgendwie am lautesten.


----------



## Benji21 (30. März 2019)

Bin gerade am RAM optimieren, aus der Karte selbst hole ich so nicht mehr viel mehr raus mit dem Treiber... 

3066 CL16




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3333 CL15




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Ripper ziehe ich nachher zum testen nochmal auf 4,3 GHz hoch, bald müsste aber das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht sein... xD


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> @ Gurdi
> hast Du bei deiner Karte auch leichtes Spulenfiepen feststellen können? Egal ob Stock oder OC, bei RE2 ist es irgendwie am lautesten.



Ich bin zwar nicht Gurdi, aber bei mir verhält es sich gleich.

@Benji21: Gib dem Luder Puder.


----------



## spl1ce (30. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Nur muss meine Werte noch stabil hinbekommen. Ist nach 15min doch ein gefreezt in Division²,  werde es erstmal phne HBM OC versuchen.




Dein HBM Takt kann hier durchaus der Grund sein, wenn du ihn bei TD2 mit 1150MHz hast laufen lassen.  Das Spiel läuft atm bei mir 24/7 mit raustabben, monitoring an usw. 
1100MHz auf dem HBM sind da bei mir max, auch wenn der sonst mit 1250MHz laufen würde. In dem Spiel spiked der HBM auch so auf 1246MHz was ja so ziemlich mein Limit ist.  20-30 MHz mehr und der blackscreen ist vor programmiert.


Mich würde deine Wassertemp + GPU Temp und Junction Delta interessieren. Nach etwas mehr Laufzeit als 15min wohlgemerkt, damit ich mal mit meinem Bykski vergleichen kann und ob er richtig auf der GPU sitzt. Mein Kreislauf braucht da schon ca. 1h TD2 Volllast, damit sich da was einpendelt. 

Bei mir sieht das nach dieser Zeit dann ungefähr so aus mit 24/7 oc setting (2000/1100@1100mV@+50%PT)  

Ambient:   23°C
Wasser:     41°C 
GPU:           54°C 
Junction:   91°C

Wenn ich nur mal kurz nen Benchmark durchlaufen lasse, sind das auch überall 20°C weniger.... 
Was für WLP hast du benutzt ? Eventuell ist die Prolimatech von mir der Thermalgrizzly ja doch einiges unterlegen und ich muss nochmal ran.


EDIT: Fehlerkorrektur xD

Spulenfiepen habe ich bei meiner noch garnicht bemerkt, was auch gut ist. Hat mich bei der V64 schon bissl genervt.


----------



## BladeTNT (30. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Mich würde deine Wassertemp + GPU Temp und Junction Delta interessieren. Nach etwas mehr Laufzeit als 15min wohlgemerkt, damit ich mal mit meinem Bykski vergleichen kann und ob er richtig auf dem GPU sitzt. Mein Kreislauf braucht da schon ca. 1h TD2 Volllast, damit sich da was einpendelt.



Ich hatte ja ein Temperatur Sensor mit bestellt gehabt, nur konnte es leider nicht verbauen da mir ein Gewinde zum dazuschrauben fehlt.. evtl bestelle ich nacher nochmal paar Sachen dazu.
Der Radiator wird auf jedenfall schonmal Warm.

RE2 läuft ganze zeit im Hintergrund bei  93° Grad Junction  200/1169mV   1200 HBM.Versuche immer weiter Volt anzupassen. 
Wie kommt es das ihr so weit mit eurer Spannung runterkommt? Ist deine vom Hause aus schon so niedrig? Meine ist ja Stock schon 1115



@gaussmath  okay gut danke! Dachte schon hab was Schrott gemacht , wie gesagt ist nur leicht zu hören wenn man am Gehäuse ran geht. Kein Vergleich zu meiner Vega 64 damals..


----------



## spl1ce (30. März 2019)

1064mV @stock


----------



## BladeTNT (30. März 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> 1064mV @stock



Okay erklärt das ganze.
Ach ja nutze auch die Thermalgrizzly Paste.
Wie man im Video auch sehen konnte.


----------



## Benji21 (30. März 2019)

Hab auch die Kyronaut drauf  So, RAM läuft mit 3333CL14 und konnte mir so drüben bei CB wieder die Spitze im TS mit der VII ergattern xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist aber auch das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht mit dem "normalen" Power-Mod


----------



## BladeTNT (30. März 2019)

3333 ist schon echt stabil 
Meinen 3200er bekomme ich nur bis 2944mhz zum laufen.


----------



## Benji21 (30. März 2019)

Ich hätte gerne die vollen 3600 cl15  Oder besser: den HBM auf 1200+ aber der fucking Treiber sagt permanent NOPE!


----------



## Froschbremse (30. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Hab auch die Kyronaut drauf  So, RAM läuft mit 3333CL14 und konnte mir so drüben bei CB wieder die Spitze im TS mit der VII ergattern xD



Sicher??


----------



## BladeTNT (30. März 2019)

Also habe jetzt ca 3 Stunden RE2 Laufen lassen, zwar an der selben stelle gröstenteil und bin erstmal SubWay & ins Soli gefahren  xD. Und das Game  lief immer noch 
Gehäuse strömt dafür ganz schöne Hitze oben raus..

2000 Mhz / 1121mV
1150 HBM
86° Grad Junction.

Wenn der Wert weiterhin so Stabil bleibt wird das mein 24/7 Setting 
Nur Devision 2 hat halt Böse Peaks..die mal locker auf 2086Mhz /1190HBM  hochballern können..

EDIT: okay in two point hostpital is doch nach paar min abgekackt.. HBM wieder auf  1.100 eingestellt bis jetzt wieder alles okay.


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2019)

Nicht übel


----------



## ATIR290 (31. März 2019)

Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice

Zitat von PCGH am untersten Ende:
Derzeit teilt die Radeon VII ihr Schicksal, allerdings geht man hier davon aus, dass Hersteller-/OC-Versionen nur eine Frage der Zeit sind.


----------



## Postguru (31. März 2019)

Habe seit Mittwoch eine Radeon VII von ASRock  .. und werde massiven von Abstürzen geplagt , die kommen Unregelmässig und sind nicht reproduzierbar mal nach mehreren Stundendann wieder nach 10min oder so ,es ist unabhängig ob ich spiele ,surfe,video schaue oder garnichts mache ...  der Rechner startet neu mit der Fehlermeldung das er unerwartet runter gefahren wurde und der BCCode:	100000ea läuft auf, Vorher war eine RX480 installier und da gabs absolut keine derartigen Problem , auch mehrmaliges deinstallieren und installier,PCIe slotwechel ,Biosupdate auf 106 haben null einfluss auf die Abstürze  ,z.z. ist der 19.3.3. er Treiber installiert ..,es spielt auch keine Rolle ob die Einstellungen geändert wie untervolten ,übertakten untertakten oder Standart bleiben,es hat keinen einfluss , mittlerweile glaube ich das die Grafikkarte selbst das Problem ist .


----------



## BladeTNT (31. März 2019)

Postguru schrieb:


> Habe seit Mittwoch eine Radeon VII von ASRock  .. und werde massiven von Abstürzen geplagt , die kommen Unregelmässig und sind nicht reproduzierbar mal nach mehreren Stundendann wieder nach 10min oder so ,es ist unabhängig ob ich spiele ,surfe,video schaue oder garnichts mache ...  der Rechner startet neu mit der Fehlermeldung das er unerwartet runter gefahren wurde und der BCCode:	100000ea läuft auf, Vorher war eine RX480 installier und da gabs absolut keine derartigen Problem , auch mehrmaliges deinstallieren und installier,PCIe slotwechel ,Biosupdate auf 106 haben null einfluss auf die Abstürze  ,z.z. ist der 19.3.3. er Treiber installiert ..,es spielt auch keine Rolle ob die Einstellungen geändert wie untervolten ,übertakten untertakten oder Standart bleiben,es hat keinen einfluss , mittlerweile glaube ich das die Grafikkarte selbst das Problem ist .



Anderes Netzteil ausprobiert? Klar auf dem Desktop wäre das quasi eh egal, da zieht er eh keine Leistung aber ein Versuch ist es Wert.
Ansonsten einfach zurück schicken. Anderen PCI-E Slot versucht (falls vorhanden)?


----------



## Benji21 (31. März 2019)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Sicher??



Nicht mehr ne  Holen kann ich dich aber aktuell nicht, gibt momentan ein grundsätzliches Problem... Mainboard/CPU spacken gerade dezent rum, entweder XMP und kein manueller CPU Takt oder 4,2 GHz und 2133 CL15 stock Ram. o0* Gab gestern nen übelsten Abspacker der mich nicht mal ins BIOS ließ (bzw. die Grafikkarte wurde nicht mehr angesprochen, RAM auch nicht etc.). Läuft jetzt zwar aber geht mir trotzdem auf den Sack.


----------



## RX480 (31. März 2019)

Klingt wie bei der SSD letztens. Mal den PC richtig vom Netz trennen, damit sich das BIOs wieder einkriegt.


----------



## Postguru (31. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Anderes Netzteil ausprobiert? Klar auf dem Desktop wäre das quasi eh egal, da zieht er eh keine Leistung aber ein Versuch ist es Wert.
> Ansonsten einfach zurück schicken. Anderen PCI-E Slot versucht (falls vorhanden)?



Habe kein Ersatznetzteil ...  kaufe selten ein weiteres Netzteil als Ersatz .. achja eingebaut ist ein Seasonic SS-760XP² (Platinum) und die Spannungen  liegen voll im zulässigen bereich . und das mit dem PCIe habe ich ja bereits geschrieben


----------



## Gurdi (31. März 2019)

Postguru schrieb:


> Habe seit Mittwoch eine Radeon VII von ASRock  .. und werde massiven von Abstürzen geplagt , die kommen Unregelmässig und sind nicht reproduzierbar mal nach mehreren Stundendann wieder nach 10min oder so ,es ist unabhängig ob ich spiele ,surfe,video schaue oder garnichts mache ...  der Rechner startet neu mit der Fehlermeldung das er unerwartet runter gefahren wurde und der BCCode:	100000ea läuft auf, Vorher war eine RX480 installier und da gabs absolut keine derartigen Problem , auch mehrmaliges deinstallieren und installier,PCIe slotwechel ,Biosupdate auf 106 haben null einfluss auf die Abstürze  ,z.z. ist der 19.3.3. er Treiber installiert ..,es spielt auch keine Rolle ob die Einstellungen geändert wie untervolten ,übertakten untertakten oder Standart bleiben,es hat keinen einfluss , mittlerweile glaube ich das die Grafikkarte selbst das Problem ist .



Zurück damit, nicht lange mit rum ärgern. Was @Stock Probleme macht taugt nix.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. März 2019)

Sagt der Richtiger als ich beim Bestellen war...
Dieses Modell von Gigabyte, Radeon VII

Gigabyte RX Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 HDMI/3*DP Pci Ex 3.0 16x Incluso il codice per scaricare The Division 2 – Gearzone


----------



## spl1ce (31. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sagt der Richtiger als ich beim Bestellen war...
> Dieses Modell von Gigabyte, Radeon VII
> 
> Gigabyte RX Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 HDMI/3*DP Pci Ex 3.0 16x Incluso il codice per scaricare The Division 2 – Gearzone



Bitte was?


----------



## JSXShadow (31. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zurück damit, nicht lange mit rum ärgern. Was @Stock Probleme macht taugt nix.



Seh ich genauso. Wenn die frischgekaufte VII auch @Stock Faxen macht, egal wie, zurück und neue gekauft. Rinse and Repeat. Nicht lange fackeln..sonst wird es sehr schnell frustrierend. Hab aber auch festgestellt, dass der .3.3 Treiber einiges mehr an Spannung braucht um stabil zu sein, zumindest bei mir. Man, hoffe AMD sieht mal zu mit den Treibern!


----------



## olletsag (31. März 2019)

Postguru schrieb:


> Habe seit Mittwoch eine Radeon VII von ASRock  .. und werde massiven von Abstürzen geplagt...*BCCode:100000ea*


Sieht eher nach einem Treiberproblem aus. Ich würde alles deinstallieren, bereinigen, cleanen und vom letzten WHQL aus, neu installieren. Hast du mal in die minidump geschaut? Da gäbe es Tools wie BlueScreenView die das einfach ermöglichen und Crashinformationen liefern könnten.


----------



## RX480 (31. März 2019)

Es gibt noch keinen WHQL für die R7. Also eher 19.3.1, der war wohl rel. stabil. Vorher DDU.
Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.1 Release Notes | AMD


----------



## Benji21 (31. März 2019)

Morgen kommt die VII auf das Board, kämpfe hier nebenbei mit einem vermutlich defekten Riser inkl. angezogener Handbremse (3.0 8x im zweiten Slot weil der erste nicht mal ein Bild ausspuckt). Jetzt im dritten (3.0 16x) lasse ich in den Benches übelst Federn... dazu komme ich so nicht über 1180 HBM was definitiv ging als die Karte auf dem Board steckte. Muss ich zwar wieder Wasser ablassen, umbauen und befüllen aber nützt ja nix. xD 19.3.3 läuft bei mir (relativ) stabil, die Probleme kommen aber bei mir wie gesagt vom Riser denke ich.


----------



## JSXShadow (31. März 2019)

So eine Kacke..du armer Kerl...wie ich sowas auch hasse..du bastelst alles fertig und dann ist es irgendein kleines Scheißteil was Mucken macht und du darfst von vorne beginnen


----------



## Benji21 (31. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So eine Kacke..du armer Kerl...wie ich sowas auch hasse..du bastelst alles fertig und dann ist es irgendein kleines Scheißteil was Mucken macht und du darfst von vorne beginnen



Jo, sind aber "immerhin" nur zwei Schläuche, sprich von AGB/Pumpe zur Karte und von da aus weiter zur CPU. Sind die Riser zu dick (Lian-Li) kannst die kaum anständig verbauen und sind sie zu dünn dass man sie verbauen kann verrecken die in null Komma nix nach einmal aus und wieder einbauen...  Denke dann macht der HBM auch wieder mehr, fuchst mich ja übelst dass die 1200 MHz ums verrecken nicht laufen wollen...


----------



## JSXShadow (31. März 2019)

Naja HBM und generelle Stabilität sind aktuell zum Kotzen. Da kann die Karte nix dafür. Diese Krassen Spikes hatte ich noch mit keinem Treiber. Ab und an In TW3 fliegt mein GPU-Clock auf 2020MHz hoch bei 1900MHZ Setting im Wattman und meine 1250 aufm HBM gehen auch bis 1290 hoch...Faszinierend ist, je mehr ich den VCore anhebe, desto stabiler wird es. aktuell bei 1V, früher ging mal das Gleiche bei 988mV 

Ich bete jeden Tag für neue Treiber  Ich bin auch 99% sicher das AMD einfach ein -15° Offset auf die Junction hauen könnte und die Karten wären dennoch nicht in Gefahr. Ich entsinne mich an GPU Tests vor ein paar Jahrenwo wohl bis zu 160° festgestellt wurden an den heißesten  Punkten und es lief trotzdem. Ich denke mit Treibern lässt sich noch extrem viel herausholen. 

Dann, wenn man die Ausfallrate von RTX-karten zum Start bedenkt, da sind doch die paar Treiberproblemchen lächerlich im Vergleich. Von 100% toten Vegas hab ich generell noch nix gehört, auch bei Vega56/64 nicht, heck, auch bei der Fury nicht.


----------



## BladeTNT (31. März 2019)

Oh je..wollte mir eigentlich auch so ein Riser Kabel mal holen aber wenn ich sowas lese..

Habe aber auch so ein Paar Probs.. meinen angeblichen  "Stabilen Settings" liefen gestern wunderbar und dann startet man heute so belanglose Games wie Alien Isolation..zack immer wieder Blackscreen.. selbst mit hoher Spannung.FireStrike Extrem, RE2, TD2 alles vorher kein Problem jetzt kacken die meisten wieder ab hä.
 Wärend ich hier schreibe auch wieder Blackscreen gehabt xD 
Was ist das den auf einmal?


----------



## JSXShadow (31. März 2019)

Ja, solche Probleme hatte ich auch schon, das sind die Treiber, die Spiken rum wie sau..aktuell gehts bei mir einigermaßen, aber geht mal eine Treiber-Version zurück, gleiche Settings und testet mal. Denke aber nächste woche wird ein neuer Treiber kommen..hoffentlich mit ein paar Fixes 

Steht ja in den Release-Notes, dass es zu Spikes im Wattman kommen kann..jedoch dachte ich die meinen rein das Auslesen. Dem ist wohl nicht so 

PS: Diese ewige Debatte zw. VII und RTX2080. Kann denn nicht mal ein findiger Linux-Programmierer einen Universaltreiber bauen für VII und die RTX die rein Open CL unterstützt und dann mal damit Benchen. Diese ganzen Treiberoverheads und Qualitätseinstellungen die Null und Nichtig durchsichtig sind..es wurde ja z.B. schon oft festgestellt, dass die Bildqualität auf AMD-Karten besser ist, bei einigen Games und so weiter und so fort. Ein Treiber, identisch für beide Karten. Das bräuchte es.


----------



## olletsag (31. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch keinen WHQL für die R7. Also eher 19.3.1, der war wohl rel. stabil. Vorher DDU.
> Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.1 Release Notes | AMD


Es ging mir eher um die 480 aus deinem genanntem Grund (non whql für R7). Dann empfiehlt es sich den "alten" Treiber erst zu installieren und wieder zu deinstallieren (480 nochmal rein). Microsoft empfiehlt es unter W10 bei dem BSOD tatsächlich so, auch wenn es sich bekloppt anhört.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. März 2019)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so viel Langeweile haben?



Frag ich mich manchmal auch, wie kann man nur so viel Langeweile haben und seit Monaten irgendetwas an einer Karte herumtakten, verändert, modden, neue Treiber installieren um dann eventuell eine minimal bessere Einstellung zu finden, damit man nochmal 0,5% schneller ist?
Ich hab 25 Minuten gebraucht um die Radeon VII vernünftig einzustellen und hab seitdem nichts mehr dran gemacht, weil eh nicht viel rauszuholen ist.
Behauptung: Overclocker kaufen die Radeon VII? Sehe ich als Radeon VII Nutzer überhaupt nicht so, komisch wie man da so extrem zu unterschiedlichen Fazits kommen kann und was da der Grund für ist. OC Monster! Ne 2080 kann einpacken.


mrfloppy schrieb:


> Sprichst hier von AMD Fanboys und schau nochmal selber besser nach was Du hier vom Stapel lässt.



Ich nehme einfach nur manchen ihre Illusionen, die ihre biased-Meinung derart offensiv auch in anderen Bereichen des Forums vertreten, was über diesen Thread hier hinausgeht.



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Sowas lässt nur ein angepisster Grüner vom Stapel.



Jetzt hast du mich erwischt.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Und wenn wir die Seven sonst wie feiern, das ist unsere Sache.



Ja, feiert doch ein wenig stiller, manche wollen das Forum auch ohne Sermon nutzen und nachts noch gut schlafen.
Wann kommt ihr denn bei der ganzen Testerei eigentlich mal dazu zu spielen?


----------



## BladeTNT (31. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> die Spiken rum wie sau..aktuell gehts bei mir einigermaßen, aber geht mal eine Treiber-Version zurück, gleiche Settings und testet mal. Denke aber nächste woche wird ein neuer Treiber kommen..hoffentlich mit ein paar Fixes
> 
> Steht ja in den Release-Notes, dass es zu Spikes im Wattman kommen kann..jedoch dachte ich die meinen rein das Auslesen. Dem ist wohl nicht so



Ja genau das habe ich gerade auch feststellen können,

Games wie Two Point Hostital, Alien Isolation etc die haben extreme Spikes  von  bsp:  187mhz auf 1988Mhz ich denke daran liegt das Problem,  RE2 etc die schwanken ja nur so im 300 Mhz bei mir das geht ja noch. Die laufen bis jetzt auch super


----------



## gaussmath (31. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, feiert doch ein wenig stiller, manche wollen das Forum auch ohne Sermon nutzen und nachts noch gut schlafen.



Wie kackendreist du bist...   Wie wäre es, wenn du mal den Rand hältst?


----------



## JSXShadow (31. März 2019)

@Schaffe89 Alles was ich dazu sage ist: Wie viele Berichte über defekte VII gibt es bislang, nichtmal 2 Monate nach Release? Schauen wir und die RTX mal an. Hier redet sich niemand was schön, es wird nur gern die Betrachtung aus allen Aspekten vergessen und die Vergangenheit umso mehr. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass mindestens 5-10% noch durch Treiberoptimierungen rausholbar sind aus der VII, besonders wenn man sich diese Scherbenhaufen von Treibern mal ansieht. Die RTX ist länger auf den Markt und hat wesentlich mehr Negativschlagzeilen abbekommen bislang. Das ist Fakt.

PS: Ich hatte auch eine RTX2080. Die lief mit 2050 MHz auf der GPU und +1250MHZ auf dem Speicher bei knapp 1.06V. Das war das Maximum was ich nach 4h aus der günstigsten KFA² rausholen konnte. Ende vom Lied? 46 statt 44 FPS in Shadow of the Tomb Raider. Bei der VII, nur HBM von 1000 auf 1250, gleicher Performance-Gewinn. Bei 200MHz auf GPU bin ich da schon bei knapp 49 FPS. Tendenz steigend. SOTTR ist nun beim besten Willen kein AMD optimierter Titel, nur halt weniger NV optimiert. Im Mittel kann die VII locker mit der RTX mithalten. Es gibt btw auch mehr als 12 Spiele die in den gängigen Benchmarkparcours verwendet werden. Das ist auch so eine Kleinigkeit die sehr gern vergessen wird. Ob nun die eine oder die andere Karte Vorteile hat..das liegt alles in einem SEHR ähnlichen Bereich. 

Ach und, seltsamerweiße, bei einigen Ausreißern zu Gunsten Nvidia. Tes auf x4 im Treiber festnageln und Hohe Leistung als Filterung einstellen und KABOOM...Framerates auf einmal doch sehr ähnlich bei so gut wie keinem visuellen Unterschied. Zu verleumden, dass Nvidia da an der ein oder anderen Stelle trickst..das klingt nicht nach Fanboy-Gelaber, sondern eher nach Naivität. Natürlich macht das Nvidia. Böse Autokonzerne würden auch nie an der Abgaskontrolle rumfusch....err. NIEMALS!

PSS: Ach und dir ist auch klar, dass 2GHz der einen Architektur nicht im Ansatz mit 2GHz auf einer anderen Architektur vergleichbar sind? Wollte das nur mal anmerken.


----------



## olletsag (31. März 2019)

14% wenn man Igor glaubt und damit genauso viel wie aus einer 2080, ob immer final und stable in allen Games, muss man anhand der Siliconlotterie testen und dann macht es auch Sinn zu optimieren. Es wird ja alles dafür mitgeliefert.

Wenn er das nicht will - soll er sich eine Konsole kaufen. Ich halte den Großteil seiner Angaben eher für Fake.

Schon Pascal skalierte kaum noch mit höherem Takt. Turing geht es nicht besser.

Vermutlich ist RTX eher Profi, als denn expliziet als Gamer Hardware entwickelt und Gaming wurde nachträglich einfach drüber gestülpt, weil nVidia gar nicht mehr brauchte. Verwursten des Abfalls der die P-Serie nicht besteht und gut. Sieht man gut daran wie Quadro RTX in Workstations skaliert.

Man macht also nichts anderes als AMD.


----------



## spl1ce (31. März 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach nur manchen ihre Illusionen, bla bla bla



Das einzige was du den Leuten nimmst, sind Nerven. Ausser das ewig gleiche nichts sagende Gesabbel kommt doch nix von dir Schaffe... schleich dich.


----------



## Benji21 (31. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Oh je..wollte mir eigentlich auch so ein Riser Kabel mal holen aber wenn ich sowas lese..
> 
> Habe aber auch so ein Paar Probs.. meinen angeblichen  "Stabilen Settings" liefen gestern wunderbar und dann startet man heute so belanglose Games wie Alien Isolation..zack immer wieder Blackscreen.. selbst mit hoher Spannung.FireStrike Extrem, RE2, TD2 alles vorher kein Problem jetzt kacken die meisten wieder ab hä.
> Wärend ich hier schreibe auch wieder Blackscreen gehabt xD
> Was ist das den auf einmal?



Riser sind an sich nicht unbedingt verkehrt, je nach Modell überlebt das aber ein paar mal ein und ausbauen schlicht nicht. Die sind richtig empfindlich oder halt so stabil dass sie sich nur extrem unangenehm verbauen lassen. Dazu kocht da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen was die Verschraubung angeht...


----------



## Benji21 (31. März 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> 14% wenn man Igor glaubt und damit genauso viel wie aus einer 2080, ob immer final und stable in allen Games, muss man anhand der Siliconlotterie testen und dann macht es auch Sinn zu optimieren. Es wird ja alles dafür mitgeliefert.
> 
> Wenn er das nicht will - soll er sich eine Konsole kaufen. Ich halte den Großteil seiner Angaben eher für Fake.
> 
> ...



Kommt hin, im Timespy bin ich im Schnitt bei 13,8% und der skaliert richtig beschissen auf der VII...


----------



## BladeTNT (31. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Riser sind an sich nicht unbedingt verkehrt, je nach Modell überlebt das aber ein paar mal ein und ausbauen schlicht nicht. Die sind richtig empfindlich oder halt so stabil dass sie sich nur extrem unangenehm verbauen lassen. Dazu kocht da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen was die Verschraubung angeht...



Verstehe   weil habe oft gelesen das nur die teuren Dinger was taugen sollen.. 50/70€.


----------



## Benji21 (31. März 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Verstehe   weil habe oft gelesen das nur die teuren Dinger was taugen sollen.. 50/70€.



So eines hab ich hier, ich bekomme das nur schlicht nicht eingebaut weil A: zu steif/lang und B: weil das nicht an die Halterung von Thermaltake passt. Ne 700 Euro Karte (egal ob 1080Ti oder Radeon VII) mit knapp 1,5 Kilo Wasserblock, Fittingen etc. will ich halt ungerne nur an den zwei Schrauben und Slotblenden baumeln lassen...


----------



## BladeTNT (31. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> So eines hab ich hier, ich bekomme das nur schlicht nicht eingebaut weil A: zu steif/lang und B: weil das nicht an die Halterung von Thermaltake passt. Ne 700 Euro Karte (egal ob 1080Ti oder Radeon VII) mit knapp 1,5 Kilo Wasserblock, Fittingen etc. will ich halt ungerne nur an den zwei Schrauben und Slotblenden baumeln lassen...



Haha und meiner ist an einer Schraube xD.
Aber ja sieht auch  geiler aus.

Und ich ärgere mich hier wieso jetzt selbst RE2 Abkackt. Hatte nur Treiber nochmal neu installiert. Im Afterburner habe ich Takten auch ausgeschaltet nur Wattmann darf das. 

Komisch das alles


----------



## DaHell63 (31. März 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Schon Pascal skalierte kaum noch mit höherem Takt.


Ich mische mich da ja nicht so oft ein, aber das ist einfach Unsinn. In jedem Benchmark (egal ob GTX 1080, oder GTX 1080 Ti) lege ich im Schnitt ~ 20% drauf. Bei der Ti sogar bis zu 25%.
Wenn da nichts skalieren würde, warum dann der Zuwachs? Ohne Spannungserhöhung und mit orginaler Luftkühlung.


----------



## Benji21 (31. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich mische mich da ja nicht so oft ein, aber das ist einfach Unsinn. In jedem Benchmark (egal ob GTX 1080, oder GTX 1080 Ti) lege ich im Schnitt ~ 20% drauf. Bei der Ti sogar bis zu 25%.
> Wenn da nichts skalieren würde, warum dann der Zuwachs? Ohne Spannungserhöhung und mit orginaler Luftkühlung.



Luft... xD Klatsch da nen Wasserkühler drauf und du hast OC vs. non OC bummelige 5% mehr Leistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Mods geht da dank dem Boost 3.0 quasi nichts mehr solange man nicht Luft drauf lässt.   Da AMD ne völlig andere Architektur hat (weiterhin kein reiner Gaming Chip) kann man das auch ziemlich schwer vergleichen.


----------



## DaHell63 (31. März 2019)

Wasserkühlung ist schon ne feine Sache.
Ausgehend von meiner Stock Elite sind tatsächlich nur 6%. Allerdings hat die ja auch schon  ein wenig mehr Takt als eine FE .
Result

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX

In Spielebenchmarks, wie zB. The Division 2, skaliert das bei weitem besser. Da wird wohl auch jedes MHz des VRams mitgenomme.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. März 2019)

Intel 'Xe Unleashed' GPU Lineup Leaked - Xe Power 2 Flagship Graphics Card, Roadmap And More

Nun, falls dies zutreffen sollte und NV auch bis Sommer 2020 nix Neues bringen dürfte
sollten sich Customs der Seven und auch das Referenz, mit oder Ohne Wasserkühler für noch ein gutes Jahr auf Alle Fälle rechnen.


----------



## DaHell63 (31. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Intel 'Xe Unleashed' GPU Lineup Leaked - Xe Power 2 Flagship Graphics Card, Roadmap And More
> 
> Nun, falls die zutreffen sollte und NV auch bis Sommer 2020 nix Neues bringen dürfte
> sollten sich Customs der Seven und auch das Referenz, mit oder Ohne Wasserkühler für noch ein gutes Jahr auf Alle Fälle rechnen.



Die Seven wird sich für die Besitzer auch so rechnen. Unabhängig ob Nvidia was bringt, oder nicht. Die Seven wird ja bestimmt nicht auf einmal langsamer .


----------



## drstoecker (31. März 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Morgen kommt die VII auf das Board, kämpfe hier nebenbei mit einem vermutlich defekten Riser inkl. angezogener Handbremse (3.0 8x im zweiten Slot weil der erste nicht mal ein Bild ausspuckt). Jetzt im dritten (3.0 16x) lasse ich in den Benches übelst Federn... dazu komme ich so nicht über 1180 HBM was definitiv ging als die Karte auf dem Board steckte. Muss ich zwar wieder Wasser ablassen, umbauen und befüllen aber nützt ja nix. xD 19.3.3 läuft bei mir (relativ) stabil, die Probleme kommen aber bei mir wie gesagt vom Riser denke ich.


Hatte auch Probleme mit meiner 1. riser Karte. Es lag aber wohl daran das ich die zu Testzwecken zu oft ein-ausgebaut habe. Hab die tauschen lassen und dann lief es. Die sind sehr empfindlich.


BladeTNT schrieb:


> Oh je..wollte mir eigentlich auch so ein Riser Kabel mal holen aber wenn ich sowas lese..
> 
> Habe aber auch so ein Paar Probs.. meinen angeblichen  "Stabilen Settings" liefen gestern wunderbar und dann startet man heute so belanglose Games wie Alien Isolation..zack immer wieder Blackscreen.. selbst mit hoher Spannung.FireStrike Extrem, RE2, TD2 alles vorher kein Problem jetzt kacken die meisten wieder ab hä.
> Wärend ich hier schreibe auch wieder Blackscreen gehabt xD
> Was ist das den auf einmal?


Normalerweise laufen die, sind aber sehr empfindlich und nicht für vieles hin und herbauen gedacht.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich manchmal auch, wie kann man nur so viel Langeweile haben und seit Monaten irgendetwas an einer Karte herumtakten, verändert, modden, neue Treiber installieren um dann eventuell eine minimal bessere Einstellung zu finden, damit man nochmal 0,5% schneller ist?
> Ich hab 25 Minuten gebraucht um die Radeon VII vernünftig einzustellen und hab seitdem nichts mehr dran gemacht, weil eh nicht viel rauszuholen ist.
> Behauptung: Overclocker kaufen die Radeon VII? Sehe ich als Radeon VII Nutzer überhaupt nicht so, komisch wie man da so extrem zu unterschiedlichen Fazits kommen kann und was da der Grund für ist. OC Monster! Ne 2080 kann einpacken.
> 
> ...


Schaffe nur weil du kein know how +Ehrgeiz zum optimieren hast kannst du doch nicht behaupten alle die es machen seien dumm. Und ehrlich in 25min hast du noch nichts ausgelotet oder optimiert. Lass die Jungs doch hier ihren Spaß, oder tut dir das weh wenn du siehst das doch was geht und du dazu nicht in der Laage bist?


Benji21 schrieb:


> So eines hab ich hier, ich bekomme das nur schlicht nicht eingebaut weil A: zu steif/lang und B: weil das nicht an die Halterung von Thermaltake passt. Ne 700 Euro Karte (egal ob 1080Ti oder Radeon VII) mit knapp 1,5 Kilo Wasserblock, Fittingen etc. will ich halt ungerne nur an den zwei Schrauben und Slotblenden baumeln lassen...


bei mir wird die Halterung auch nur von 2 Schrauben gehalten, diese ist sogar ohne Kontakt zum Boden.
hab die aber so verbaut das die sehr fest sitzt mit etwas know how.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. März 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Schaffe89 Alles was ich dazu sage ist: Wie viele Berichte über defekte VII gibt es bislang, nichtmal 2 Monate nach Release?



Was hat das Thema Defekte jetzt mit Overclocking zu tun?



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hier redet sich niemand was schön, es wird nur gern die Betrachtung aus allen Aspekten vergessen und die Vergangenheit umso mehr. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass mindestens 5-10% noch durch Treiberoptimierungen rausholbar sind aus der VII, besonders wenn man sich diese Scherbenhaufen von Treibern mal ansieht.



Ja, die Vega 64 ist nach 2 Jahren auch ~5% auf die GTX 1080 aufgeholt und ist jetzt ab WQHD 1 oder 2% im Schnitt schneller.
Ich kaufe mir doch keine Hardware die vielleicht 5 bis 10% durch Treiberoptimierungen irgendwann mal herausholt, wenn ich darauf 2 Jahre warten muss.
Die Radeon VII habe ich wegen dem Speicher als nice to have Alternative gekauft, ansonsten wegen nichts.



> PS: Ich hatte auch eine RTX2080. Die lief mit 2050 MHz auf der GPU und  +1250MHZ auf dem Speicher bei knapp 1.06V. Das war das Maximum was ich  nach 4h aus der günstigsten KFA² rausholen konnte. Ende vom Lied? 46  statt 44 FPS in Shadow of the Tomb Raider.



Also 2050 MHZ + Speicher OC bringt garantiert nicht nur 4,5% Mehrleistung auf einer 2080.
Ausgehend von etwa 1850 Mhz zu 2050 Mhz inkl. Speicher OC sind das 10 bis 15% mehr Leistung durch die Bank und wenn du Glück hast, dann kannst du GPU´s bekommen die auch mit über 2100MHz laufen, jepp trotz non A Chip.
Meine Radeon VII taktet mit 1750MHz und wenn ich auf Wakü umbauen würde, dann würde ich ~2000Mhz als das Maximum ansehen, wobei mehr HBM Takt laut meiner Erfahrung gar nichts bringt.
Vielleicht kannst du die Radeon VII 5% besser overclocken, aber dafür brauchst du auch wesentlich mehr Einsatz. Also Wakü, eventuell eine gute Karte oder mal ein Boardpartnerdesign.



olletsag schrieb:


> 14% wenn man Igor glaubt und damit genauso viel wie aus einer 2080



Danke dass du mich bestätigst.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





olletsag schrieb:


> Wenn er das nicht will - soll er sich eine Konsole kaufen. Ich halte den Großteil seiner Angaben eher für Fake.



Hab ich auch, eine PS4 Pro am 4K TV, will Days Gone spielen.



olletsag schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist RTX eher Profi, als denn expliziet als Gamer Hardware  entwickelt und Gaming wurde nachträglich einfach drüber  gestülpt...



RTX Karten sind nur was für Profis, also für Leute wie mich, verstehste.



Benji21 schrieb:


> Kommt hin, im Timespy bin ich im Schnitt bei 13,8% und der skaliert richtig beschissen auf der VII...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mörder OC halt.


----------



## Duvar (31. März 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Intel 'Xe Unleashed' GPU Lineup Leaked - Xe Power 2 Flagship Graphics Card, Roadmap And More
> 
> Nun, falls die zutreffen sollte und NV auch bis Sommer 2020 nix Neues bringen dürfte
> sollten sich Customs der Seven und auch das Referenz, mit oder Ohne Wasserkühler für noch ein gutes Jahr auf Alle Fälle rechnen.



Der Link ist doch ein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2019)

Also ich hab je nach Hbm Skalierung 14-20% plus gegenüber Stock mit der VII.

Mein kleiner M GL frisst jetzt auch mittlerweile alles vergleichbare. Nicht übel für ne APU. Das ist flotter als ne 1050ti dediziert in nem Convertibel, trotz eigentlich gesperrten OC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind geschmeidige +15% ohne hinzunahme das der Chip eigentlich drosselt im Spectre. Das ist schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. April 2019)

@Schaffe89 Leider eben nicht, Speicher-OC hat nur in den wenigsten Games was gebracht auf der RTX (die ich gezockt ab zu der Zeit aka DQ11, SOTTR, The Witcher 3, Final Fantasy XV) und die Karte lief @Stock schon gegen 1920MHz in der Spitze. Da sind 130MHz und 40 GB/s  Speicherbandbreite nicht schlecht, aber dadurch läuft die Karte nicht gleich wesentlich schneller. Das ist ja das was mich ärgert. Hätte NV nicht diese dummen Restriktionen, dann hätte ich meine RTX locker mit 2.2GHz laufen lassen können und vlt sogar behalten.

Der Stock-Kühler der VII ist nicht toll, das wissen wir alle, mit UV ist es aber in Ordnung. Dazu braucht man auch nicht wirklich viel Zeit. @Stock -60mV geht fast bei jeder Karte, HBM um 150-200MHz mehr bringt auch gleich nochmal 5-7% mehr Leistung und die Karte bleibt ruhig und verbraucht im Schnitt sogar weniger als eine RTX2080. Kannst du selbst testen. Natürlich gibts hier auch Krüppel, aber die gibts auf beiden Seiten zur genüge.


----------



## drstoecker (1. April 2019)

Heute keine Aprilscherze auf der Hp?


----------



## ATIR290 (1. April 2019)

Nun, 60mv sollten also immer so gut wie möglich sein.
Dies hängt aber von der Stock Spannung ab und wie hoch taktet dann die Seven mit Stock Lüfter, Untervoltet bleibt sie beim Takt um die 1800 Mhz
oder muss sich man mit ca. 1700 Mhz / 1150 HBM zufrieden geben.


----------



## pcsalo (1. April 2019)

Guten Abend,
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Mein Name ist Philipp und seit ich Ende der 80er einen gebrauchten C64 geschenkt bekommen habe, habe ich meine Freude an Computern 

Im Moment betreibe ich einen 3440 x 1440 Monitor mit 100Hz (AdaptiveSync) mit einer Vega 64, die in einem Wasserkreislauf hängt. Vorher hatt ich WQHD und 75 Hz. Mit dem alten Monitor kam die GPU prima zurecht. In UWQHD bin ich nicht mehr 100% zufrieden.

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mir eine Radeon 7 kaufen soll. Wieviel mehr Leistung kann ich bei der Auflösung erwarten?
Es käme nach einer Testphase wieder ein Wasserblock drauf. Sind die Platinen alle gleich? Sprich, egal welcher Hersteller? Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Block von EK?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann wird Navi voraussichtlich die RX580, 590 ersetzen, wäre also quasi kein Upgrade zur Vega. Gibt es schon Informationen wann und ob es von AMD was in 2080ti Region geben wird?
Betreibt hier evtl. jemand einen 3440 x 1440 Monitor mit einer Radeon 7 und könnte Erfahrungen teilen?

Danke schonmal für eventuelle Antworten


----------



## BrandWolle (1. April 2019)

Zu den Kühlern von EK, da musst dich wohl bis zum WE gedulden. Dann werde ich wohl einen der ersten Kühler -Vorbesteller- verbauen. 
Ergebnisse dazu werden hier dann gepostet.

Bezüglich 2080Ti Level gibt es Gerüchte über "Big Navi/Navi20" für nächstes Jahr. Inkl RTX Features und Mund. TI Level.


----------



## Eyren (1. April 2019)

Genannte Auflösung ist bei mir im Einsatz allerdings nur in der 75Hz Version.  Passende 80FPS hab ich bei mir im Wattman als Limit gesetzt wo ich in den kurzen Zyklen in denen ich per Overlay überwache auch nicht drunter Falle.  Gespielt wird allerdings momentan nur Division2. Meine das ich in Metro Exodus ohne Limiter zwischen 8x-120fps unterwegs war. Allerdings alles mit Benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen kein stumpfes Ultrapreset.

Wenn ich morgen die Zeit finde und du mir vlt. ein paar Spiele nennst kann ich gerne mal auf die FPS ohne Limit schauen.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. April 2019)

@pcsalo Wie Eyren sagt, es hängt stark vom Spiel und den individuellen Settings der Spiele ab. Die Auflösung entspricht knapp 5 mio Pixeln, dass ist leicht mehr als WQHD (3,6 mio Pixel), skaliert aber nicht direkt it der Pixelzahl. Du brauchst im Schnitt 20% mehr Leistung für deine Auflösung im Vergleich zu WQHD.

Wenn du die Karte unter Wasser setzt solltest du locker 2GHz anpeilen können für 24/7, selbst wenn deine Karte ein Krüppel ist. Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, die Karte, nach dem Kauf, intensiv zu testen und falls sie sich als Krüppel herausstellt (also 1080mV oder mehr für Stock, direkt aus dem Wattman nach Installation des Treibers auslesbar), dann einfach zurückschicken und eine neue zu holen. Wir sprechen hier von einer zusätzlichen investition von weiteren ~140 Euro, da solltest du schon eine gescheite Karte nehmen und nicht das Erstbeste. Mit 2 GHz und durchschnittl. 1150MHz auf dem HBM solltest du jedes aktuelle Spiel jenseits der 60 FPS spielen können in deiner gewählten Auflösung, die meisten eher in Richtung 80-100 (DMC5 und RE2 z.B.).

Und wer weiß, vlt hast du Glück und bekommst einen golden Chip, dann gehen vlt auch 2.1 GHz für 24/7. Bissl Glück gehört immer dazu. Aber auch mit UV @Stock Takt mit bissl mehr HBM solltest du in deiner Auflösung mit der VII glücklich werden. Wir reden hier von knapp 15% Unterschied, aber wenn Wasser, dann sollte man schon die Karte ans Limit treiben, dass ist aber nur meine Meinung. Mit UV reicht aber auch der Stock-Kühler.


----------



## BladeTNT (1. April 2019)

Kann @JSXShadow nur zustimmen. Ich bsp habe ne Krüppel Karte erwischt (@1117mV @ Stock)
Bei 1179mV sind 2000mhz/1200hbm (sicherer wären 1150HBM) "möglich" bis her zu 90% stabil.. über 2000mhz schmiert die Karte direkt ab.

Aber hey, habe satte 10/11 FPS rausholen können! Bei Metro Exodus (Einzelfall) immer noch satte 5-6fps. Bei WQHD Auflösung incl Bykski Waterblock, siehe Seite 270.

Hatte selbst eine vega 64 davor. Und konnte schon guten schub spüren aber jetzt nicht so mega krass, wir man sich das meist vorstellt.
So 20-30fps+ waren da aber drin.


----------



## Eyren (1. April 2019)

Ich erlaube mir mal einen neuen Post alles getestet mit Ultrapreset bei 1920MHz/1200MHz@1079mV Lüfter auf 45% limitiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metro war bei einem Random Spielstand bei 96FPS Zugfahrt mit Schnee und sowas ebenfalls Ultra.
Resident Evil bei einer dunklen Szene ohne Feindbewegung 139FPS ebenfalls Ultra.

Keine Ahnung von Metro und RE2 kann ich keinen Screenshot machen oder ich bin einfach zu unfähig.

€dit sagt: Sehe grad bei FC5 hatte ich nen FPS Limit von 70 drin. Vieleicht reiche Ich noch nen freien Benchmark nach.
€dit 2 sagt: Die karte ist mit Stockkühler ohne jegliche Änderung.
€dit 3 sagt: Wie unhöflich von mir, Hallo Philipp!


----------



## Eyren (1. April 2019)

So nun aber freie Version von FC5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. April 2019)

NEUER Treiber 19.4.1

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.1 Release Notes | AMD


----------



## JSXShadow (1. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> NEUER Treiber 19.4.1
> 
> Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.1 Release Notes | AMD



Ui! Merci! Nach der Nachtschicht direkt testen 

@Eyren Bei diesen Settings mit festgenagelten 45% Lüfter? Hast du noch Stock oder Ghetto-Mod? Bei meinem Ghetto mit max Lüfter komme ich mit 70mV weniger schon an die 100° in bestimmten Spielen. Bist du sicher, dass du kein throtteling hast?


----------



## Eyren (1. April 2019)

Nein die ist 99% Stock (habe einmal Schrauben nachgezogen) und ja irgendwann/irgendwo bricht der Takt ein. Aber da ich nicht permanent Overlay anhabe und sich das runtertakten in einem Rahmen hält den ich persönlich nicht feststelle.... wayne da interessiert mich die Geräuschkulisse mehr. 45% empfinde ich als angenehm und die Leistung passt bei meinen Anwendungen zu 100%


----------



## DARPA (1. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> NEUER Treiber 19.4.1
> 
> Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.1 Release Notes | AMD



Nen Treiber vom 01.04. installieren? Das fühlt sich irgendwie falsch an


----------



## Eyren (1. April 2019)

So hab mal nen FS Extreme Belastungstest laufen lassen... ja also nicht Bestanden. Nun gut meine Spiele laufen sauber durch daher ist mir das sowas von egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit sagt: Hotspot 116°C


----------



## JSXShadow (1. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> So hab mal nen FS Extreme Belastungstest laufen lassen... ja also nicht Bestanden. Nun gut meine Spiele laufen sauber durch daher ist mir das sowas von egal.



Ja, wen es dich net stört ist das OK. Der Test schaut ja nur auf Frametimes und FPS-Stabilität. Hab aktuell 99.8% mit meinem Setting aber 100% Lüfterkurve muss sein. Mit dem Ghettomod und den Noctua A12x25 ist das net schlimm. Noch immer sehr leise oder zumindest wesentlich leiser als Stock at 100%. Kann ich dir sehr empfehlen. Bei 70% hörst du die Lüfter nicht über den 45% vom Stock bei trotzdem höherer Kühlleistung.


----------



## pcsalo (1. April 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hatte selbst eine vega 64 davor. Und konnte schon guten schub spüren aber jetzt nicht so mega krass, wir man sich das meist vorstellt.
> So 20-30fps+ waren da aber drin.



20-30 fps finde ich jetzt nicht gerade wenig...


----------



## pcsalo (1. April 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!

Ich spiele Warhammer 2 und Path of Exile derzeit.

Nochmal zum Hersteller...ist egal welchen ich nehme? Sind die Karten vom Layout identisch?


----------



## spl1ce (1. April 2019)

pcsalo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!
> 
> Ich spiele Warhammer 2 und Path of Exile derzeit.
> 
> Nochmal zum Hersteller...ist egal welchen ich nehme? Sind die Karten vom Layout identisch?



Das Layout ist überall gleich. Sind nur andere Kleber drauf.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

Hoffe die Alphacool AIO für die VII kommt bald. Nach Tests wirds die wohl werden bei mir  Ausser der Morpheus ist schneller..man das dauert alles so lange 

280er Eisbär wäre aber schon geil, der macht auch für CPUs ne TOP-Figur. Ich weiß auch schon, was ich mit meinen A12x25 mache, ich kaufe noch einen und die befeuern dann zu x3 das Gehäuse mit Frischluft  Man...ich hab so hartes Need auf mehr Kühlleistung...will die 2.1ghz 24/7! Ich weiß, dass meine Karte das packt!


----------



## olletsag (2. April 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Nen Treiber vom 01.04. installieren? Das fühlt sich irgendwie falsch an


Bringt Raytracing mit...schade ist schon 00:15 Uhr.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Bringt Raytracing mit...schade ist schon 00:15 Uhr.



HA! Du Sack! Fast wäre ich darauf reingefallen  Hab nochmal in die Release-Notes geschaut! April, April!


----------



## pcsalo (2. April 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Das Layout ist überall gleich. Sind nur andere Kleber drauf.



Super, danke. So ist bestellt. Von Sapphire...hatte noch nie eine Karte von denen. Bin gespannt


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

Würde ja sagen, mit Sapphire machst du nix falsch, da sie als Referenz für AMD Karten gelten, eigentlich schon seit immer. Bei der VII aber wie gesagt sind alle Karten gleich, egal welcher Hersteller. 

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und poste doch am Besten mal nach erhalt welche Basis-Einstellungen bei dir im Wattman stehen. Also die genaue Position der Spannung die @Stock angelegt ist. Daran kann man die Qualität der Karte schon ein wenig einschätzen.


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, wen es dich net stört ist das OK. Der Test schaut ja nur auf Frametimes und FPS-Stabilität. Hab aktuell 99.8% mit meinem Setting aber 100% Lüfterkurve muss sein. Mit dem Ghettomod und den Noctua A12x25 ist das net schlimm. Noch immer sehr leise oder zumindest wesentlich leiser als Stock at 100%. Kann ich dir sehr empfehlen. Bei 70% hörst du die Lüfter nicht über den 45% vom Stock bei trotzdem höherer Kühlleistung.



Ich überlege ja auch mir nen Ghettomod zu basteln weil mir im Hinterkopf auch immer rumgeistert das eigentlich mehr geht als der jetzige Zustand.  Wobei ich dann aufjedenfall irgendwie die Optik der Karte erhalten muss. 

Aber grundsätzlich ist es halt so das es mich im Alltag nicht stört wenn dann erst bei Benchmarks.  Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen das der Belastungstest mehr Dampf macht als mein Firefox mit Hilfe von YouTube. Und in Spielen konzentriere ich mich auf das Spiel nicht auf das Overlay sprich solang da nicht merklich was an Leistung einbricht realisiere ich nicht einmal ob nun 80°C oder 180°C. Individuelle Kühlung wird trotzdem irgendwann kommen... einfach weil mich spätestens wenn ich länger als zwei Tage nicht beschäftigt bin der bastelwahn packt.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

@Eyren Bei mir war die Karte halt auch schon in WQHD bei DMC5 am Limit mit perma 120-155FPS, das hat die Karte hart mitgenommen und wenn ich da nicht auf die Temps achte, dann wird das schon ggf. böse und gibt in manchen Situationen spürbares Throtteling, also wenn die Framerate zu stark einbricht. Auch muss man ja sagen, dass Throtteling immer ein Schutzmechanismus ist. Den permanent zu triggern kann auch nach hinten losgehen, besonders wenn die Karten atm so stark spiken. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass was kaputt geht. Ich hab mir als Grenze gesetzt, dass die Junction nie über 109° geht, egal was passiert, auch Stunden unter Volllast. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Aktuell zocke ich The Witcher 3 in UHD und die Karte schwankt je nach Auslastung zw. 70-100°, aber ja, in Spielen hast du meist nicht 100% Last, da du dich ja auch mal in Menus, Karten, usw. bewegst und die VII dann "durchatmen" kann.

Im FSUltra Stresstest wird meine VII max 106° warm in der Junction. Lass ich meine spezial-Settings im Loop laufen mit 5k und max AA, dann bin ich nach einer Stunde schon bei knapp 109° bei 22° Raumtemp. Wird im Sommer auch kritisch...man! Es wird zeit für Morpheus und/oder AIO für die VII.

Ghettomod kann man aber immer empfehlen, ist simpel, sieht auch schick aus (ich mag den Look von Noctua), nur die Originale Shroud wirst du 100% abnehmen müssen, die kannst du nicht behalten.


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2019)

Recht hast du natürlich das keiner möchte das die Karte permanent am Anschlag läuft. Aber wie gesagt bisher hab ich mich bei TD2 eigentlich immer in einem für mich unkritischen Bereich befunden. Zwar ohne Filelog um mir die Zeit in der die Belastung stattfand an zusehen aber nach 3-4 Stunden in TD2 lag die max bei 109°C Hotspot.


Und ja verdammt ich will ja umbauen aber die Optik! Immer dieser Druck von dir ich kann so nicht arbeiten! 😁


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

Was Optik! die A12x25 sind die schönsten Fans die es je gegeben hat! Nee ohne Mist, die sehen aus und fühlen sich extrem edel an. Würde auch gerade bei GPUs keine Lüfter nehmen, die mit max Drehzahl extrem laut sind. 2000RPM ist auch relativ laut bei den Lüftern, 1500RPM ist der Sweetspot, also knapp 70%, da ist die Effektivität/Lautstärke Ratio am besten. Ich habe meine Lüfterkurve so, dass nur ab 95° Junction die Lüfter auf max gehen und davor bei 70% bleiben. Das klappt ganz gut, auch wenn ich ehrlich bin und ein stätiges auf und ab der Lüfter viel nerviger ist, als einfach konstant hörbare Lüftergeräusche.

So schlecht sieht der Umbau so oder so nicht aus, auch wenn du die billigsten Lüfter nimmst, aber das liegt natürlich immer im Auge des betrachters. Ich persönlich finde die Stock-Karte leider nicht so schick...die Shroud ist mir zu Minimalistisch, zu wenig FETZ! Da lob ich mir die stylischen Designs von Asus und Sapphire bei ihren Customs. Die geben was her, auch ohne RGB. RGB kannst du ja auch machen, musst aber bissl fummeln und ein RGB-Header auf dem Mainboard verwenden.


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2019)

Igitt RGB..... verbrennt den Ketzer!  Genau dieses minimalistische gefällt mir so verdammt gut. Na ich werde schon einen Weg finden und wenn ich nur das Seitenteil mit Radeon Schriftzug raus schneide und mittels Magnetpads als Cover befestige. Oder ich muss mir mein eigenes Customdesign mit Noctua basteln.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

Na sei mal vorsichtig mit rausschneiden und co xD da geht die Garantie flöten, außer natürlich dir ist das egal  Kannst dir doch Radeon-Logos auch so kaufen xD Mein PC ist bis aufs Board vollständig im Dunklen un dich finde das gut so  Wenns blitzt und blinkt wie ne Bordelltür, dann lenkt mich das nur ab beim zocken.


----------



## Benji21 (2. April 2019)

So gestern umgebaut, heute wird mal geschaut ob der HBM weiter bei 1180 MHz limitiert (was er eigentlich nicht dürfte). Vorher muss ich nur gucken ob die Internet Leitung das her gibt was sie soll, gestern war "Schalttag" und es lagen von 105-175 MBit/s kollossale 37 an... o0


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Na sei mal vorsichtig mit rausschneiden und co xD da geht die Garantie flöten, außer natürlich dir ist das egal  Kannst dir doch Radeon-Logos auch so kaufen xD Mein PC ist bis aufs Board vollständig im Dunklen un dich finde das gut so  Wenns blitzt und blinkt wie ne Bordelltür, dann lenkt mich das nur ab beim zocken.



Was ist dieser Herr Garantie von der alle reden?  Also sollte wirklich was passieren hab ich entweder Pech oder auch mir bei eBay einen Ersatz für kleines Geld. Über Garantie mach ich mir allgemein wenig Gedanken.


----------



## Benji21 (2. April 2019)

19.4.1 (optional) ist draußen.


----------



## spl1ce (2. April 2019)

Der Treiber macht aufjeden mal bissl mehr Dampf. HBM läuft jetzt in TD2 stabil mit 1200Mhz obwohl die spikes laut Wattmann auf über 1300MHz gehen, gibts keinen blackscreen  die eingestellten 2000MHz GPU  Takt spiken bis auf 2230MHz O_O WTF.


----------



## Benji21 (2. April 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Der Treiber macht aufjeden mal bissl mehr Dampf. HBM läuft jetzt in TD2 stabil mit 1200Mhz obwohl die spikes laut Wattmann auf über 1300MHz gehen, gibts keinen blackscreen  die eingestellten 2000MHz GPU  Takt spiken bis auf 2230MHz O_O WTF.



*******, jetzt bin ich heiß...


----------



## BladeTNT (2. April 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Der Treiber macht aufjeden mal bissl mehr Dampf. HBM läuft jetzt in TD2 stabil mit 1200Mhz obwohl die spikes laut Wattmann auf über 1300MHz gehen, gibts keinen blackscreen  die eingestellten 2000MHz GPU  Takt spiken bis auf 2230MHz O_O WTF.



Jap! Meine Overclock Werte die bisher gut Stabil laufen: GPU: 2.000 Mhz / 1179mV - 1200 Mhz HBM @ 90° Grad Junction (Bei 1 Std Gameplay & Firestrike Extreme im Loop)
Bis jetzt nicht einmal abgekackt, Gewinn: 10/11 FPS.  so muss das!


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

Noice und Leute, mir ist gerade beim OC meiner CPU mit Aida64 usw aufgefallen, dass Aida64 das TDR anmeckert beim Versuch eines Whole System Tests. Das TDR könnte von der Beschreibung tatsächlich auf die Probleme hindeuten, die wir eigentlich alle ab und an haben.

TDR bedeutet Timeout Detection and Recovery, das bedeutet, dass Windows checkt ob die Grafikkarte/Treiber noch responsiv sind und wenn nicht, dann resetted Windows den Treiber um die Systemstabilität zu erhalten. Das Standard-Delay beträgt gerade mal 2 sec und mit den ganzen Spikes und Auslesedelays die in den aktuellen Treibern noch immer angemeckert werden, könnte es echt sein, dass die Settings stabil sind, aber TDR zu voreilig ist und uns reinkrätscht. Ich werde das mal testen bzw. auf 10 hochsetzen und absichtlich mit der Spannung mal wieder zurückgehen und schauen, ob es noch zu den Blackscreens kommt. Die Blackscreens kamen mir schon immer ein wenig komisch vor...im Ende ist es TDR und das System kackt ab, weil die VII damit nicht umgehen kann unter load.

Hier mehr dazu Timeout Detection and Recovery (TDR) Registry Keys - Windows drivers | Microsoft Docs


----------



## gaussmath (2. April 2019)

Bei mir gehen mit dem neuen Treiber bestimmt 1850, statt nur 1840...


----------



## pcsalo (2. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Würde ja sagen, mit Sapphire machst du nix falsch, da sie als Referenz für AMD Karten gelten, eigentlich schon seit immer. Bei der VII aber wie gesagt sind alle Karten gleich, egal welcher Hersteller.
> 
> Ich wünsche viel Spaß und poste doch am Besten mal nach erhalt welche Basis-Einstellungen bei dir im Wattman stehen. Also die genaue Position der Spannung die @Stock angelegt ist. Daran kann man die Qualität der Karte schon ein wenig einschätzen.



Werde ich machen. Sind die Spannungen wohl auf jeder Karte einzeln angepasst? Bei der Vega 64 waren die Powerstates ja je nach Bios immer gleich (also die Stock-einstellungen), wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

pcsalo schrieb:


> Werde ich machen. Sind die Spannungen wohl auf jeder Karte einzeln angepasst? Bei der Vega 64 waren die Powerstates ja je nach Bios immer gleich (also die Stock-einstellungen), wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Ja, bei der VII gibt es nun nur noch Spannungskurven, aka immer einzeln. Richtwerte gibts auch keine mehr. Du kannst für jeden Taktstep quasi eine Spannung mitgeben..per Kurve.


----------



## BrandWolle (2. April 2019)

Kleiner Teaser B-)


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2019)

So nachdem ich schwer diskriminiert wurde wegen meiner Kühlung sind nun 2x NF-a12x25 auf dem Weg. Morgen Abend wird dann umgebaut und spätestens am Wochenende wird ein hübsches neues Kleid für meine süße Sieben gebastelt.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> So nachdem ich schwer diskriminiert wurde wegen meiner Kühlung sind nun 2x NF-a12x25 auf dem Weg. Morgen Abend wird dann umgebaut und spätestens am Wochenende wird ein hübsches neues Kleid für meine süße Sieben gebastelt.



Freundlich angehalten den Hitzkopf zu zähmen, trifft es besser 

Bezüglich des Treibers: Kann eine Kombi aus Treiber und TDR auf 8 statt 2 Sekunden sein, aber hab jetzt 3 Stunden The Witcher 3 hinter mir und das ganze läuft mit 1900MHz @988mV und 1250MHz auf dem HBM stabil. Bislang keine Abstürze. Noch vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich mit diesem Setting schon außerhalb von Skellige ein paar Abstürze. Nun selbst mit Junction bis 105° unter absoluter Maximallast (und heilige Kacke lastet TW3 die Karte aus) bislang keine Zucker. Auch die Taktausschläge sind nicht mehr so extrem. Maximal waren es bislang 1941 MHz, vorher bis zu 2090MHz und der HBM  bleibt im +-10MHz Rahmen..auch wenn HWInfo einmal 2129MHz ausgelesen hat..das halte ich aber für Unsinn...offensichtlich  Naja 2.1TB/S Speicherbandbreite. Wäre schon net schlecht 

In Summe, der Treiber ist Super. Lüftersteuerung funktioniert zwar noch immer nicht gescheit, aber das ist egal, 100% brauch ich eh und spielen mit Headset tue ich auch, also stört es mich nicht.


----------



## olletsag (2. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> April, April!


...aber sicherheitshalber doch mal schnell nachgeschaut.


----------



## gaussmath (2. April 2019)

Sieh an, durch den "Aprilscherztreiber" steckt die Karte die Peaks auf 1860MHz in The Division 2 nun weg. Es läuft stabil.


----------



## BrandWolle (3. April 2019)

Sorry das ich gestern nichts mehr gepostet habe, aber ich hab bis heute früh um 2 Uhr am Rechner geschraubt -.-
Anfangs wollte der Rechner nicht mehr starten, dann wurde die GPU nicht mehr erkannt -dachte schon ich hätte sie geschrottet und hab sie daher nochmals zerlegt.
Hab gegen meiner Überzeugung dann statt LM die beiliegende WLP von EK verwendet.
Laut ersten Tests funktioniert die auch gut.

Hier Mal ein Ergebnis der Temperaturen - damit die Meute beruhigt ist xD

FSU: 2050mhz/1200mhz 1151mV PT+20 GPU 42° TJ~81° Wasser 24°

Treiber ist der neue 19.4.1

Heute Abend werde ich nochmals die Registry reinigen und dann nen PPT Mod machen um Vergleiche zur Luftkühlung zu haben.


----------



## Benji21 (3. April 2019)

Ich mache heute aus purer Langeweile Windoof platt. Seit den letzten Updates ist das irgendwie Murks. Hätte ich gestern schon aber mit 34 MBit/s alles saugen ist irgendwie meh. Wenn der "Techniker" dann morgen vormittag die "richtigen" Kabel erwischt sollte das Updaten, Games installieren etc. auch relativ fix gehen... -.-*

Gestern das Express Upgrade auf den neuen Treiber versucht und direkt ist der PC mit Bluescreen abgeschmiert


----------



## gbm31 (3. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Treibers: Kann eine Kombi aus Treiber und TDR auf 8 statt 2 Sekunden sein, aber hab jetzt 3 Stunden The Witcher 3 hinter mir und das ganze läuft mit 1900MHz @988mV und 1250MHz auf dem HBM stabil. Bislang keine Abstürze. Noch vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich mit diesem Setting schon außerhalb von Skellige ein paar Abstürze. Nun selbst mit Junction bis 105° unter absoluter Maximallast (und heilige Kacke lastet TW3 die Karte aus) bislang keine Zucker. Auch die Taktausschläge sind nicht mehr so extrem. Maximal waren es bislang 1941 MHz, vorher bis zu 2090MHz und der HBM  bleibt im +-10MHz Rahmen..auch wenn HWInfo einmal 2129MHz ausgelesen hat..das halte ich aber für Unsinn...offensichtlich  Naja 2.1TB/S Speicherbandbreite. Wäre schon net schlecht
> 
> In Summe, der Treiber ist Super. Lüftersteuerung funktioniert zwar noch immer nicht gescheit, aber das ist egal, 100% brauch ich eh und spielen mit Headset tue ich auch, also stört es mich nicht.



Seit ich den HBM von 1200 auf 1150 zurückgenommen habe, hatte ich kein einziges Problem mehr egal bei was.

Habe gestern (dank Bronchitis zuhause) den ganzen Tag Witcher 3 (kommt mit VSR und alles max öfter mal auf über 5GB - trotz des Alters) und Division 2 gespielt mit 1850/1150MHz@1025mV@1500rpm. Die Junction ging sogar mal bis 100°C laut HWInfo.


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2019)

Alle hassen mich.... keiner hat mich lieb! Paket mit sämtlichen Zeug liegt beim Nachbar und das nur weil meine Frau der Meinung ist Sie müsse ein Privatleben haben und das Haus verlassen! Mimimi.....


€dit sagt: Nachbar ist auf Nachtschicht.


----------



## JSXShadow (3. April 2019)

@Eyren ich kenne das, ich fühle mit dir! 

@gbm31 Besser aussehen als The Division 2 tut The Witcher 3 auch noch, nach 4 Jahren


----------



## tt7crocodiles (3. April 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Kleiner Teaser B-)



Und meiner geistert irgendwo, weil DHL Express ein Haufen Vollidioten ist, der seit Freitag nach mehreren Supportanrufen und 4mal Adresse bestätigen es nicht schaffet das Paket zuzustellen, bzw. nicht mal in das Auto zu packen. Nur dreist lügen können sie.


----------



## gaussmath (3. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @gbm31 Besser aussehen als The Division 2 tut The Witcher 3 auch noch, nach 4 Jahren



Never ever! ^^ 

@croco: ****. Hoffentlich kommt das Paket bald.


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2019)

Ruhe Lmg Spieler wie willst denn du Grafik bewerten bei DEM Geschmack *fg*


----------



## gaussmath (3. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ruhe Lmg Spieler wie willst denn du Grafik bewerten bei DEM Geschmack *fg*



Bitte was?


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2019)

Nu sag nicht ich hab mich total vertan  und Flame die falsche Person. (Natürlich nur aus Spaß)

Warst das doch mit dem TD2 Video und LMG Gameplay.... ich sitz hier mit rotem Kopf und such fieberhaft den passenden Abschnitt..... lalala das war alles meine Frau.... *pfeift*


----------



## gaussmath (3. April 2019)

Alles gut, ich wollte dich nur ärgern...


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2019)

Leider kann ich erst am WE Testn wenn ich wieder in der Heimat bin.Der neuen Treiber scheint ja schon mal ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2019)

Nun könnte ich richtig weinen...... meine Aluminiumplatte welche ich für das neue Ballkleid meiner Hübschen bestellt habe hat 7-14 Tage Lieferzeit..... ich werde welk.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (3. April 2019)

Der neue Treiber hat bei mir leider fast dieselben Fehler, wie der alte. Das Flimmern und Blackscreen immer wieder mal wurde behoben. HBM Clock stuck @max ist geblieben und der Wattman vergisst weiterhin ab und zu seine Einstellungen nach dem Neustart. Pfui AMD! Außerdem wäre jetzt endlich Zeit die Linux-Software rauszubringen


----------



## gbm31 (4. April 2019)

Ich akzeptiere für mich nur noch The Division 2 - approved settings. 

Das haut echt ständig raus solange HBM zu hoch oder Spannung zu niedrig sind. Wenn das Setting stimmt läuft es auch unter DX12 stundenlang problemlos.


----------



## sifusanders (4. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere für mich nur noch The Division 2 - approved settings.
> 
> Das haut echt ständig raus solange HBM zu hoch oder Spannung zu niedrig sind. Wenn das Setting stimmt läuft es auch unter DX12 stundenlang problemlos.



Ist bei dir dann black screen oder stürzt nur das Spiel ab? Woran erkenn ich, dass es der hbm ist und wann ist es die Spannung?


----------



## BrandWolle (4. April 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Und meiner geistert irgendwo, weil DHL Express ein Haufen Vollidioten ist, der seit Freitag nach mehreren Supportanrufen und 4mal Adresse bestätigen es nicht schaffet das Paket zuzustellen, bzw. nicht mal in das Auto zu packen. Nur dreist lügen können sie.



Mein Beileid -.-"


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Mein Beileid -.-"



Hab grad das selbe Problem mit Hermes, angeblich gestern um 17 Uhr dagewesen und nicht zustellbar, obwohl Full House hier und keiner hat geklingelt...
DHL ist deutlich besser als Hermes mMn.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. April 2019)

DHL ist definitiv besser!

Zum Thema Treiber und Wattman..ich hoffe echt, dass man die HBM-States irgendwann mal anpassen und festnageln kann. Wenn ich z.B. Bereiche definieren könnte über VCore oder Takt, z.B. im Bereich 1750-1900MHz bleibt der HBM bei 1250, dann von 1400-1749 bei 1000, 1000-1399 bei 800 und so weiter, dann könnte man fast alle Probleme komplett durch Optimierung beheben.

Wenn jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt, egal ob per RegMod oder sonstiges, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar. Diese vereinzelten Abstürze auf niedrigen Taktstufen wegen zu hohem HBM kotzen mich langsam an. DIe automatische Regelung klappt einfach nicht.


----------



## BrandWolle (4. April 2019)

So ein kleines Update zum EK Wasserblock.
Hab jetzt die Wasserkühlung Semi-Passiv am laufen. Bis 23° Was läuft nur die Pumpe. Darüber kommen erst die Lüfter dazu. Hab aber 2 Gehäuse Lüfter die über das Mainboard immer laufen um Hitzestau zu verhindern.

Kühlung besteht jetzt aus 1* 480/45 Radiater in Push(im Gehäuse), 1* 360/45 in Push ausserhalb des Gehäuses, 1* 480/80 Push/Pull im Gehäuse. 

Mein altes Ergebnis im Firestrike Ultra unter Luft und LM: 8075 Grafikpunkte
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K

Mein erster Versuch unter Wasser und WLP die zu dick aufgetragen ist -wird in naher Zukunft aber noch geändert - 8230 Grafikpunkte
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K

Setup unter Luft: 2150mhz Core, 1250mhz HBM, 1151mV und PT+50

Setup unter Wasser 2150mhz Core, 1250mhz HBM, 1218mV und PT+77+

Ich hab die Spannung einfach hoch geschraubt um zu sehen wie die Kühlung läuft. Durch die zu dick aufgetragene WLP bekam ich aber nen Peak von 102° TJ. Da ist noch Potential da -wie gesagt war nur ein Run als Test.

Heute Abend versuche ich es mit weniger Spannung nochmals, vermutlich kommt ein besseres Ergebnis raus weil weniger TJ ja auch immer weniger Drosselung heißt. Werde dann noch versuchen den Takt nach oben zu schrauben, viel Luft dafür sehe ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. April 2019)

Klingt aber schon gut! Beid er Spannung nur 102° auf der Junction für Semi-Passiv ist nice. Aber bei so viel Radioator-Fläche fast zu erwarten. Würde trotzdem fans drauf laufen lassen in Vollbestückung bei 500 RPM auch fast geräuschlos und wesentlich bessere Kühlleistung. Mit den vielen Radis könntest du die Karte am kühlsten von uns allen bekommen


----------



## BrandWolle (4. April 2019)

Wie gesagt ab 23° Was laufen auch die Lüfter. Sind Noiseblocker B12-3, sprich die sind auch wirklich leise und haben trotzdem nen guten statischen Druck -wegen dem Monsta.
Vollbestückung ist klar bei der Radiatorfläche für mich. Sind jetzt insgesamt 15 auf den Radiatoren und 2 Gehäuselüfter die aber noch auf Noiseblocker gewechselt werden, weil zu laut. 
Mit LM sind bestimmt 15° weniger drin. Aber diese Nachtaktion mit dem Umbau muss ich Mal verdauen. Sprich für die nächsten Monate genügt mir das so...dann kommt vielleicht Zen2 drauf, wenn die besser performen als die aktuellen Intel im Singlecore.

@JSXShadow

Hab deinen Grafikscore aber nur knapp geschlagen. Du mit deinem Golden Sample


----------



## JSXShadow (4. April 2019)

Perfekt! Auf bessere IPC würde ich auch bei Zen2 nicht hoffen. Zieht vlt gleich, aber das war es dann auch schon, denke ich.


----------



## gaussmath (4. April 2019)

Na ja, die IPC von Zen 2 wird ziemlich sicher höher sein als bei Intel.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. April 2019)

Ich kann es nur hoffen, dann muss aber auch der Takt stimmen. Hatte ja schon Gerüchte gehört von wegen 16C @5.1GHz allcore...das wäre brachial...aber schon ein bissl zu groß der Unterschied im Vergleich zu den 2x00 Ryzen.

Klar, wenn es so ist, kommt mein i9 auf ebay und es wird neu eingekauft, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Besonders auch wegen PCIe4.0, auch wenn sich noch zeigen muss ob wir das freigeschaltet bekommen auf der VII.


----------



## spl1ce (4. April 2019)

So ist auch mein Plan @ Brandwolle 

Sobald die neuen Ryzen da sind, wird alles zerpflückt und mit LM / Carbonaut bestückt. 

Meine Karte rennt leider selbst unter Wasser keine 2100MHz aber die stabilen 2000Mhz reichen mir eig auch schon  Mehr wäre nat. immer besser xD


----------



## drstoecker (4. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Perfekt! Auf bessere IPC würde ich auch bei Zen2 nicht hoffen. Zieht vlt gleich, aber das war es dann auch schon, denke ich.


Die ganzen vorab „Infos“ sprechen klar von einer ipc Steigerung sowie Takt!
es wird kein Unterschied zw Tag und Nacht sein aber wenn es 10% werden ipc + Takt dann ist das schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## gbm31 (4. April 2019)

Der Kühler von Alphacool hat sich ja blöderweise verzögert. Ich hab das zum Anlass genommen, den 280er ST30 durch einen 560er Quadro von Phobya zu ersetzen. Sollte gut reichen für GPU only mit 4 140er bei niedrigsten rpm.

Mal sehen ob meine VII dann immer noch rumgurkt, wenn ich ihr mit Spannung Beine machen will...


[edit]

Da mir die Terminverschieberei zu blöd war, hab ich den Kühler storniert und mir einen Bykski bestellt, der ist schon zu mir unterwegs.


----------



## gbm31 (4. April 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Ist bei dir dann black screen oder stürzt nur das Spiel ab? Woran erkenn ich, dass es der hbm ist und wann ist es die Spannung?



Ich spiele mit VSR in 3840x1620 und ultra, Vsync off, FRTC auf 144 - damit die Karte in Menues nicht fiept. 

Falls die Karte nicht richtig eingestellt ist (vorrausgesetzt, CPU und Ram laufen stabil - ist auch oft ein Problem), gibt's entweder komplette Blackscreens (HBM), oder das Spiel minimiert sich in ein kleines Fenster und endet nach CTD mit einer Fehlermeldung und Frage zur Fehlerberichtsendung (VDDC).

50MHz weniger oder 6mV mehr und es läuft mehrere Sitzungen über 4h (dann brauch ich meistens ne kleine Pause). Sogar incl. nach dem eigenen Ableben weiterlaufen lassen, weil man sich was zu essen reinzieht, und Windows minimiert das SPiel und schaltet den Bildschirm nach 30 Minuten ab. Zurück am Platz, Maus bewegt, Bildschirm wieder da, Spiel maximiert, F drücken, weiter geht's.


Mit eingestellten 1850MHz GPU, 1150MHz HBM, 1031mV (Puffer, nächster Schritt nach 1025 laut HWInfo), PT +20%, spiked der GPU Takt gerne bis über 1900MHz und der HBM über 1200MHz.

ASIC Power laut HWInfo 313W max. und mein 2700x @ PBO genehmigt sich zwischendurch bis zu 171W....


----------



## pcsalo (4. April 2019)

So, meine Karte ist angekommen. Habe die Vega64 aus dem Kreislauf rausgenommen und teste die 7 jetzt mit dem Lüftkühler. Wie testet ihr eure Karten? Mit +20% Power Target?
Wo fangt ihr an? Stock Frequenz und schauen wie weit nach unten ihr mit der Spannung kommt?


----------



## pcsalo (4. April 2019)

So , habe mal grob (sehr grob) ausgelotet was das Silizium so kann. Wattman aufgemacht und gesehen, dass im Auslieferungszustand 1121 mV eingestellt waren.....da dachte ich mir schon Oje das wird kein Spaß! Ganz so schlimm war es dann aber doch nicht.

Nach unten hin kann ich bei 1800 MHz bis auf knapp 971 mV gehen
Oben ist bei 2070 MHz Ende, zmindest mit den erlaubten Spannungen
2050 MHz scheinen mit 1210 mV zu laufen. Ob das stabil ist bezweifle ich aber es stürzt zumindest im STresstest nicht nach paar Minuten ab.

Speicher hab ich noch vor mir...


----------



## ATIR290 (4. April 2019)

Nun, welche Vega 64 hattest denn
die Limited Edition so wie ich

Wie kommt dir der Kühler und vor Allem die Lautstärke vor ?

Von wem ist die Karte, Asrock, Sapphire - Gigabyte ?


----------



## JSXShadow (4. April 2019)

pcsalo schrieb:


> So , habe mal grob (sehr grob) ausgelotet was das Silizium so kann. Wattman aufgemacht und gesehen, dass im Auslieferungszustand 1121 mV eingestellt waren.....da dachte ich mir schon Oje das wird kein Spaß! Ganz so schlimm war es dann aber doch nicht.
> 
> Nach unten hin kann ich bei 1800 MHz bis auf knapp 971 mV gehen
> Oben ist bei 2070 MHz Ende, zmindest mit den erlaubten Spannungen
> ...



Wow! 971mV von Ausgangs 1121mV ist ein neuer Rekord. Das wirft ja fast die Aussage: Je niedriger @Stock die Voltage ist, desto besser der Chip, ein wenig um. Bei höherer Spannung, besonders ab 1.05V wirst du nach kurzer Zeit ins Throtteling laufen, da die Junction hochschnellt auf über 109°, besonders mit dem Stock-Kühler. Aber trotzdem HGW zu dem Ergebnis! 971mV @Stock kann sich sehen lassen. Das empfehle ich generell. HBM kannst du direkt testen, einfach auf 1200MHz knallen (teste erst mit niedrigst möglicher Spannung, also deinen 971mV) und guck mal, ob du Treiberresets bekommst.

Powertarget brauchst du bis 300W Asic nicht. Meine 988mV aktuell und auch bis zu 1040mV brauchst du kein PT setzen. Wenn du es nicht veränderst, dann hast du auch keine außergewöhnlichen Spikes. Hab aktuell 988mV@1900 und PT auf -1% (-1 bringt nix bei der VII, aber noch von Vega-Zeiten, und läuft, also  ), und das läuft Butterzart. Ich komme aber auch mit 932mV Minimalspannung aus. Jede Karte ist anders. 

Da kommt einiges an Testerei auf dich zu, wobei man eigentlich sagen kann, such dir ein Setting, was den 3dmark stabilitätstest durchläuft (kann die Advanced Edition nur empfehlen, Fire Strike Ultra, Extreme ist auch OK, aber Ultra macht mehr Hitze). Hast du im Ergebnis mehr als 99%, dann bist du erstmal Save. Stürzt der Treiber dann in Games doch nochmal ab, einfach successive die Spannung um einen Step erhöhen und weiter zocken. Solange bis es keine mehr gibt auf deinem gewünschten Setting.


----------



## pcsalo (4. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, welche Vega 64 hattest denn
> die Limited Edition so wie ich
> 
> Wie kommt dir der Kühler und vor Allem die Lautstärke vor ?
> ...



Ich habe die Vega 64 red devil. Mit ein bisschen Umbau hat da auch der EK Block draufgepasst.
Die Radeon 7 ist von Sapphire.
Mhh, ich finde den Kühler schon sehr laut, aber ich bin da auch ein bisschen verwöhnt, da ich den Pc vorher kaum gehört habe.  Habe 2 420er Radiatoren mit NF A14 pwm Lüftern drauf und eine schön leise Pumpe.
Wenn die Karte keine Probleme macht, dann kommt da eh ein Wasserblock drauf. Die Temperaturen finde ich schon ein bisschen hoch, vorallem die junction. Gibt es da eigentlich eine Möglichkeit sie die auch im Overlay anzeigen zu lassen oder geht da nur GPU Temperatur?


----------



## JSXShadow (4. April 2019)

Ich verwende zum Auslesen immer die aktuelle Beta von HWInfo. Overlays mag ich persönlich gar nicht, geht aber mit RTSS auch über HWInfo. Overlays kosten immer Leistung und können Instabilitäten hervorrufen, ach generell Zeugs auszulesen. HWInfo starten, alles ausblenden bis auf die Daten die dich interessieren und/oder deaktivieren statt ausblenden, minimieren, zocken/benchen, danach aufrufen und max temps betrachten.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wow! 971mV von Ausgangs 1121mV ist ein neuer Rekord. Das wirft ja fast die Aussage: Je niedriger @Stock die Voltage ist, desto besser der Chip, ein wenig um. Bei höherer Spannung, besonders ab 1.05V wirst du nach kurzer Zeit ins Throtteling laufen, da die Junction hochschnellt auf über 109°, besonders mit dem Stock-Kühler. Aber trotzdem HGW zu dem Ergebnis! 971mV @Stock kann sich sehen lassen. Das empfehle ich generell. HBM kannst du direkt testen, einfach auf 1200MHz knallen (teste erst mit niedrigst möglicher Spannung, also deinen 971mV) und guck mal, ob du Treiberresets bekommst.
> 
> Powertarget brauchst du bis 300W Asic nicht. Meine 988mV aktuell und auch bis zu 1040mV brauchst du kein PT setzen. Wenn du es nicht veränderst, dann hast du auch keine außergewöhnlichen Spikes. Hab aktuell 988mV@1900 und PT auf -1% (-1 bringt nix bei der VII, aber noch von Vega-Zeiten, und läuft, also  ), und das läuft Butterzart. Ich komme aber auch mit 932mV Minimalspannung aus. Jede Karte ist anders.
> 
> Da kommt einiges an Testerei auf dich zu, wobei man eigentlich sagen kann, such dir ein Setting, was den 3dmark stabilitätstest durchläuft (kann die Advanced Edition nur empfehlen, Fire Strike Ultra, Extreme ist auch OK, aber Ultra macht mehr Hitze). Hast du im Ergebnis mehr als 99%, dann bist du erstmal Save. Stürzt der Treiber dann in Games doch nochmal ab, einfach successive die Spannung um einen Step erhöhen und weiter zocken. Solange bis es keine mehr gibt auf deinem gewünschten Setting.



Ich würde das allgemein nicht auf den Anfangswert immer Festnageln, das wird sicher nur ne grobe ASIC Qualitätseistufung sein. Eine niedrige ASICkann bei sehr guten Temperaturen sogar deutlich besser abschneiden vor allem im High OC.


----------



## gaussmath (4. April 2019)

Aus 970mV kann schnell mal 990-1000mV werden, wenn so Kracher wie The Division 2 oder Strange Brigade mit Async Compute laufen. 

Ich hab übrigens heute mal Frametimes getestet. Die Seven ist hier teilweise besser als die 2080 Ti.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. April 2019)

@Gurdi Ja, kann mir das aber nur so erklären, dass schlechtere ASIC höhere Spannung gewöhnt ist und deswegen der Chip mehr Headroom hat, aber ansonsten kA warum xD

@gaussi Joar, naja irgendwann muss der große Framebuffer ja mal Nutzen zeigen


----------



## Eyren (5. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aus 970mV kann schnell mal 990-1000mV werden, wenn so Kracher wie The Division 2 oder Strange Brigade mit Async Compute laufen.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens heute mal Frametimes getestet. Die Seven ist hier teilweise besser als die 2080 Ti.



Leider 100% Zustimmung. 980mV laufen schön im FS Stresstest mit 98.2% durch und bei TD2 ganz fix nen Blackscreen.

So ich hab nun auch auf Ghettomod umgebaut! Und noch vor dem ersten Test wieder zurück gebaut.... ich ertrage diese braunen Dinger nicht sichtbar in meinem PC, lieber nutze ich meine Sieben zum parallel Grillen und zocken.

Von den Noctua hab ich nun einen extra geordert und setz die 3 dann auf meine AIO von der CPU. Hoffe wenn ich die auf völlig unnötige 1xxx RPM laufen lasse das ich dann einfach bisschen mehr Airflow im Gehäuse habe und so die Sieben nochmal 1°C Kühler bekomme damit sich die 100€ auch lohnen.....*hust*

Die Aluplatte wird dann beim nächsten Case verbaut.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. April 2019)

xDDDD du kannst dir auch die Industrieverianten in Schwarz ordern xDD

NF-S12A PWM chromax.black.swap

Von den Specs her sogar fast besser als die A12x25, mehr Luftvolumen und leiser. Halt nicht so viel Static Pressure.

Gibts auch bei MF:

Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min 17.7 dB(A) schwarz/rot - Gehäuselüfter | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Eyren (5. April 2019)

Nein nein nein führe mich nicht in Versuchung! Das Taschengeld was meine Frau mir zusteht ist aufgebraucht *lach* 

Ich belasse es erstmal so und rüste dann lieber auf einen Hardtubeloop um. So kann ich die braunen Klötze sinnvoll nutzen und setz auf den Radi im Dach einfach schönere Lüfter drauf. 

Das Problem ist ja nicht einmal nur die Farbe sondern die gesamte Optik der Karte.

Wobei die Industrielüfter passend für mein Gehäuse sein könnten*grübel* wollte erst Silentwings nehmen aber...... muss mal vergleichen.


----------



## Methusalem (5. April 2019)

Spricht eigentlich etwas gegen 140mm Lüfter für den Ghetto-Mod?


----------



## Benji21 (5. April 2019)

Habt ihr schon mit dem neuen Treiber rumgespielt? Ich komme mit dem ums verrecken nicht über 2150 MHz... o0 Da war 19.3.3 etwas freundlicher oben raus.  Fahre aktuell 2000/1100 für 24/7, muss damit heute abend mal den Witcher und KcD testen über ein paar Stunden um zu schauen was die Temperaturen sagen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (5. April 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Spricht eigentlich etwas gegen 140mm Lüfter für den Ghetto-Mod?


Ja, 2 passen einfach nicht gescheit drauf, die 12er schauen schon bei dem Originalkühler oben raus. Da wird eher die Durchlüftungsleistung verloren gehen. 



Benji21 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mit dem neuen Treiber rumgespielt? Ich komme mit dem ums verrecken nicht über 2150 MHz... o0 Da war 19.3.3 etwas freundlicher oben raus.  Fahre aktuell 2000/1100 für 24/7, muss damit heute abend mal den Witcher und KcD testen über ein paar Stunden um zu schauen was die Temperaturen sagen.


Ich habe gerade keine Nerven mehr zum spielen  der neue Treiber vergisst bei mir fast immer die Spannungseinstellungen und ich wundere mich nach jedem Start aufs neue "Wieso 110°?! Ah, der WattMan hat wieder bei dem Profil 1900/1100MHz statt 1012mV die 1165 draufgehauen!"


----------



## gbm31 (5. April 2019)

Wo steckt das Game das ganze Zeug bloss hin? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (5. April 2019)

Noch nen LMG.....


----------



## gbm31 (5. April 2019)

Hatte an der Stelle noch kaum was anderes...  ist ja ganz am Anfang.

Aber nach 15.7GB VRAM sieht die Grafik nicht wirklich aus... Das geht bestimmt auch effizienter...  

Aber wer hat der kann!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (5. April 2019)

The Division nimmt nicht soviel Platz wie es braucht sondern soviel wie es findet . 

@Eyren: was haste für ein Trauma mit LMG? hast du noch keine gscheite gefunden?


----------



## Eyren (5. April 2019)

Man verzeihe mir das OT:" Ja ich habe ein LMG Trauma. Man stelle sich vor der kleine Eyren unschuldig, sanft und mit reinem Herzen betritt die DZ. Und drölfzigmillionen PCGHX-Forenuser rennen mit glühendem LMG auf mich zu und hauen mir die FPS um die Ohren."


----------



## Duvar (5. April 2019)

Hier eine Sapphire Radeon Seven für 655€ Saphir Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 Grafikkarte (Amazon.fr) - mydealz.de
PS Braucht eine Kreditkarte zum bestellen. Der Preis ist aber schon nice.


----------



## gaussmath (5. April 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier eine Sapphire Radeon Seven für 655€ Saphir Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 Grafikkarte (Amazon.fr) - mydealz.de
> PS Braucht eine Kreditkarte zum bestellen. Der Preis ist aber schon nice.



Mach ein Foto davon Duvar. Wenn die Seven-Basher wieder mit dem Preis kommen, kriegen sie das um die Ohren gehauen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (5. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Man verzeihe mir das OT:" Ja ich habe ein LMG Trauma. Man stelle sich vor der kleine Eyren unschuldig, sanft und mit reinem Herzen betritt die DZ. Und drölfzigmillionen PCGHX-Forenuser rennen mit glühendem LMG auf mich zu und hauen mir die FPS um die Ohren."



Mei, du bist wirklich noch sooo unschuldig. Ich persönlich habe keine Vorurteile [das alles ganz stolz und leicht hochnäsig] die kleine Croco wurde schon mit allen Waffenarten erniedrigt  

So, mal Spaß beiseite. Erst nachdem ich EKWB Support kontaktiert hatte, sie - DHL Slovenia und DHL Slovenia den Haufen degenerierter Idioten Namens "DHL Express Deutschland", wurde mein EKWB Kühler zugestellt. Aus "ab 15:00 deutsche Zeit und GAR NICHT bei Nachbarn" wurde "12:17 bei Nachbarn abgegeben..." Und ich habe in der Arbeit ausgemacht, dass ich dafür heute früher Schluss mache und am WE im HO arbeite. Was soll man dazu sagen? Ich muss mich erstmal beruhigen, dann wird die WaKü neu gebaut.


----------



## gaussmath (5. April 2019)

Was seid ihr für Waffen-Fetis!? Ich habe übrigens das LMG nicht mehr im Einsatz!


----------



## Eyren (5. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Freundlich angehalten den Hitzkopf zu zähmen, trifft es besser
> 
> Bezüglich des Treibers: Kann eine Kombi aus Treiber und TDR auf 8 statt 2 Sekunden sein, aber hab jetzt 3 Stunden The Witcher 3 hinter mir und das ganze läuft mit 1900MHz @988mV und 1250MHz auf dem HBM stabil. Bislang keine Abstürze. Noch vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich mit diesem Setting schon außerhalb von Skellige ein paar Abstürze. Nun selbst mit Junction bis 105° unter absoluter Maximallast (und heilige Kacke lastet TW3 die Karte aus) bislang keine Zucker. Auch die Taktausschläge sind nicht mehr so extrem. Maximal waren es bislang 1941 MHz, vorher bis zu 2090MHz und der HBM  bleibt im +-10MHz Rahmen..auch wenn HWInfo einmal 2129MHz ausgelesen hat..das halte ich aber für Unsinn...offensichtlich  Naja 2.1TB/S Speicherbandbreite. Wäre schon net schlecht
> 
> In Summe, der Treiber ist Super. Lüftersteuerung funktioniert zwar noch immer nicht gescheit, aber das ist egal, 100% brauch ich eh und spielen mit Headset tue ich auch, also stört es mich nicht.



DANKE! Tausendmal DANKE Oh großer JSXShadow! Ich verneige mich vor dir /verneigen

Ich dachte wirklich meine Arctic-Lüfter wären leiste aber die Noctua.... Habt ihr schon mal nichts gehört? Also so richtig nüschts? ein Traum die Dinger. Hab die jetzt auf meine Arctic 360er AIO gebastelt und komme aus dem schwärmen nicht mehr raus.  Ich mein die Temps sind nicht wirklich besser habe Ich aber auch nicht erwartet da der kleine 6700k geköpft und mit LM versehen ist. Wobei doch die Temps sind theoretisch besser auf der VII. Ob es wirklich am höheren Airflow liegt (Noctua laufen Flüsterleise auf 1200rpm) oder Messtoleranz kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Gestern 106°C Hotspot heute 103°C Hotspot.

Nochmal DANKE


----------



## ATIR290 (5. April 2019)

VII geizhals.eu EU

Karten Radeon VII bleiben wie Blei in den Regalen

Rechne  wir sehen bald um die 650 Euro oder gar darunter...
Zumindest die Gelieferten VII Karten müssen  (ab) verkauft werden …

Gar bei uns in Italien mit 22% Mwst. nun bei 686 und 691 Euro anbelangt  

Nun London kommenden Donnerstag mit Sohn und Frau, besser Frau und Sohn dann wird entschieden.


----------



## Duvar (5. April 2019)

Laut dme hier wird Navi auf 2070 Niveau operieren und etwas langsamer als die Seven sein, bei einem Verbrauch welcher niedriger ist als bei der RX 580 und preislich zwischen 580 und 590 landen (~200€).
YouTube
Warte mal noch lieber ab Atir. Wirst dann zwar nur 8GB DDR6 bekommen, dafür aber wohl sehr günstig/sparsam/leise.
Die Seven ist für die AMD Elite^^


----------



## Ralle@ (5. April 2019)

Dann hadert er wieder Monate lang mit dem kauf, fragt 1000x das gleiche bis er eine kauft.
Ist doch immer das gleiche, andere bringen da schon Kinder zur Welt bevor sich er für eine Karte entscheiden


----------



## ATIR290 (6. April 2019)

Radeon Seven VII End of Life nach Navi Launch ?

[Thread Ufficiale] Aspettando le nuove VGA AMD Radeon™ - Pagina 3019 - Hardware Upgrade Forum


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Mal schauen, Was die Fachleute zu den Posts von A sagen: siehe Anhang
(natürlich wäre Highend-Triple-Navi ala Stadia per IF "nice to have", aber unwahrscheinlich)

Und Gurdi kann demnächst seine R7 mal in der e-Box testen.( macht Apple sicher net zum Spass)
Support fuer Radeon VII kommt im naechsten macOS | heise online
und 
Schlafmützen ala A haben jetzt soundso Pech: no Games for free!
(damit relativiert sich der Preis)


----------



## ATIR290 (6. April 2019)

A bekommt die Games in Italien doch
Zumindest Division 2 bleibt zumindest in einigen Shops erhalten.

Nur das die VII End of Life gehen soll, in maximal 2 bis 3 Monaten sollte es keine Lieferungen mehr geben
bleiben auch derzeit echt verdammt auf Lager liegen.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. April 2019)

ATIR290

Hast du nichts anderes zu tun als ständig das gleiche zu posten?
Navi wird Mittelklasse und eine Radeon VII mit 1,9 oder gar 2 GHZ wird über Navi nur lächeln, zumal man VRAM durch nichts ersetzen kann, außer durch mehr VRAM.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> A bekommt die Games in Italien doch
> Zumindest Division 2 bleibt zumindest in einigen Shops erhalten.
> 
> Nur das die VII End of Life gehen soll, in maximal 2 bis 3 Monaten sollte es keine Lieferungen mehr geben
> bleiben auch derzeit echt verdammt auf Lager liegen.



Ob A jemals Was bekommt bezweifle ich stark. ( Es gibt Macher und es gibt Schwätzer.)

Apple wird ne EoL-Graka supporten ?! 
(man sollte lesen + nachdenken)

Eigentlich braucht Apple sogar noch zusätzlich ne R7 mit ECC für die neuen Workstations. (Nachholbedarf ohne Ende)
Wobei Apple schonmal WS ohne ECC hatte, den Guten ist Alles zuzutrauen.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2019)

Eventuell erfahren wir 2 1/2 Wochen mehr AMD Holding Partners Summit On April 23 - 7nm and Navi On The Agenda
Aber ja, die 16GB sind schon eine Hausnummer und das es 2070 Leistung, was ja etwas weniger ist als die Seven @ stock, für 200€ gibt wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
Würde es aber natürlich dennoch begrüßen, bin aber eher heiß auf Zen 2, vermutlich gibt es aber demnächst recht attraktive Preise für die Seven.
Nvidia müsste auch ihre Preispolitik anpassen, falls Navi wirklich was wird und günstig ist.
Navi ist leider keine Option für mich mit meiner 1080Ti, rein theoretisch könnte ich meine Karte noch für einen guten Preis verkaufen und dann für deutlich weniger Navi kaufen (falls die Gerüchte denn stimmen).
Wäre zwar ein merkliches downgrade, nur ich zocke in letzter Zeit nur @ 3200x1800 und sehr stark UV, vermutlich auf dem Niveau einer übertakteten 2070, falls Navi dasselbe bietet? 
Vllt könnte sich auch der Seven vk lohnen, hat jmd mal darüber nachgedacht oder sind alle soweit zufrieden hier?
Angeblich soll Navi ja weniger als eine 580 verbrauchen und die verbraucht unter 200W beim Gaming, das wäre brutal wenig, ich zweifele aber noch stark an den Gerüchten. Erstversuch im Test: ASRock RX 580 Phantom Gaming X – Seite 5 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Apropos Preissturz, wie brutal war denn dieses Angebot? 262€ für eine Custom 64 ASUS AMD ROG STRIX VEGA 64 8GB AMD Radeon, PCIe, 8GB HBM2 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, freesync - mydealz.de

Ja sry war etwas offtopic jetzt.


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2019)

Gestern hatte ich dann auch mal Zeit, meinen EK Block zu verbauen. 
Liegt schon seit Dienstag hier rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schon sexy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Settings hab ich erstmal so gelassen wie vorher, um nen direkten Vergleich zu haben.
Also UV Profil. Die Werte seht ihr ja im Screen.

Der gute alte Valley im Loop für 30 min (UHD maxed)

1) Zum entlüften erstmal nur den inneren Loop mit 1x 420 Radi. Gar nicht so schlecht für nen 9900K und die 7.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Heute den MO-RA 420 wieder mit eingeklinkt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Performt echt gut, der Block 
OC dann demnächst


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt könnte sich auch der Seven vk lohnen, hat jmd mal darüber nachgedacht oder sind alle soweit zufrieden hier?
> Apropos Preissturz,...



679 ohne Games. Wg. den FS-HDR-TV´s net schlecht i.Vgl. zu Deiner Ti. Kommt halt immer auf die Nutzung an.
Wieso willst Du so ein "gaussches" Monster geschunden und verbraucht erwerben? (ausser man kann Shadow locken)
16GB ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Ralle@ (6. April 2019)

Hab mal etwas gebastelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider komme ich erst morgen zum Testen. Einen kurzen Lauf habe ich gemacht (Witcher 3 1440p) da waren es 53° GPU und 79° Hotspot bei 1900 MHz GPU Takt bei 1 Volt.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2019)

Nee habe das Interesse ehrlich gesagt verloren an der Karte. Bringt einfach nix bei mir mit der guten alten Ti. Vor allem das Ref. Design schreckt einen ab mit der hohen Junction, außer dem geilen VRAM ist ja mMn nix sonderlich geiles an der Karte.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Klingt net besonders konsequent. In Analogie zu Deiner Ti müsstest Du nur die Ref. auf ca. 920mV drosseln.
Schau Dir mal bei nem Bekannten HDR an. Die Zeit von SDR ist eigentlich schon seit 2017 vorbei.

@Ralle
Jetzt wohl ohne die krumme Banane (Backplate) und zum Ausgleich die kleinen Kühlkörper?


----------



## Ralle@ (6. April 2019)

Ja, die Grundplatte muss ich noch bearbeiten, da der Kühler nicht gepasst hat. Die Backplate ist mit dem Morpheus nicht zu gebrauchen, dafür sind die Schrauben zu kurz.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Ist Das nicht mehr der Arctic?


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Klingt net besonders konsequent. In Analogie zu Deiner Ti müsstest Du nur die Ref. auf ca. 920mV drosseln.
> Schau Dir mal bei nem Bekannten HDR an. Die Zeit von SDR ist eigentlich schon seit 2017 vorbei.
> 
> @Ralle
> Jetzt wohl ohne die krumme Banane (Backplate) und zum Ausgleich die kleinen Kühlkörper?



Warum sollte ich mir bei irgendwem HDR anschauen? Ja natürlich kann man die Ref undervolten, alles andere ist ja net tragbar (außer basteln etc).
Wie gesagt, es lohnt sich nicht von der Ti zur Seven zu wechseln, außer man hat Bock zu tunen und rumzudoktern, was ich grad ehrlich gesagt nicht hab.
Hatte ja schon einige Angebote zum 1 zu 1 tausch gegen meine Karte, nur so ein gutes Custommodell mit einem relativ guten Chip zu tauschen, war es mir dann doch nicht wert.
Die Ti reicht noch super trotz starkem UV (160-180W) @ 3200x1800 +reshade.
Ralle hat ja eine große GPU Sammlung, könnte ja mal seinen Senf dazu abgeben.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Warum eigentlich HDR ? (würdest Du sicher net im RTX-Thread fragen)
Du bist halt in nem AMD-Thread, wo HDR Standard ist. Bei der R7 gehts auch net um avg.Fps wie bei Dir sondern um Frametimes (0,1%lows)+Inputlag.
Das ganze Paket macht natürlich nur an nem entspr. FS-Moni/Tv richtig Sinn.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2019)

Ach meinste das HDR von hier?^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-42.html#post9024246
Siehe Bilder da. Muss dafür doch net bei anderen schauen 
Ja und ich weiß, dass Pascal ein absackt bei HDR im VGL zu Turing oder bei der Seven bzw AMD^^
Ist bei mir schon seit 2017 Standard.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Ich persönlich habe mich damals eher wg. Gedi im 3dC-Forum mit Probs bei SWBF2(2017)  für Vega und den Samsung-Moni entschieden.
Aber Jeder kann gerne machen, Was Er möchte. Die HDR600-Monis waren auch net preiswert. (geschweige denn die neuen 4k-HDR)
In dem Sinne einen schönen Guten Abend.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist Das nicht mehr der Arctic?



Der Kühler selbst ist ein Morpheus 2 Vega, der Lüfter Aufbau ist vom Xtreme III.
Wegen der Grundplatte, da muss ich nur die 4 Bohrungen erweitern dann passen die Abstandhalter vom Morpheus rein und ich kann die Grundplatte wieder drauf.

Bezüglich des Undervolting.
Meine 2080 TI betreibe ich durchgehend mit 1,6 GHZ und 0,725 Volt. Die 1080 TI habe ich mit 1,6 GHZ und 0,785 Volt betrieben, die Karte war etwas eigenwillig und wollte alles unter 0,75 nicht. Die Vega LC war bei 1,5 GHZ und 0,925 und die Radeon VII ist aktuell bei 1,8 GHZ und 0,945.
So richtig High OC liegt nur an wenn ich entweder ein Game Setting teste oder eben schauen will das der Kühler so kann oder wenn ich meine Karte mit anderen vergleichen will.

Ich würde gern mehr basteln, tweaken und rumspielen aber Arbeit, Frau und Kind sind mir wichtiger. Das war noch vor 10 Jahren anders, jetzt ist der PC ein Hobby welches ich aber nicht mehr so ernst betreibe


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (7. April 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee habe das Interesse ehrlich gesagt verloren an der Karte. Bringt einfach nix bei mir mit der guten alten Ti. Vor allem das Ref. Design schreckt einen ab mit der hohen Junction, außer dem geilen VRAM ist ja mMn nix sonderlich geiles an der Karte.



Ja gut verglichen zur Ti und ja gut es gibt da einiges was abschrecken könnte. Aber Leute die früher Ihr Mofa frisiert haben, oder versucht haben Textur Pipelines freizuschalten, oder die einfach nVIDIA nur noch ******* finden (also nVIDIA an sich, nicht deine geilo ti, hätte ich gewusst das nv drei Jahre nichts neues bringt, hätte ich mir die auch geleistet)
...
jdfls. diese Leute fühlen sich durch die Karte 20 Jahre jünger 
oder geht es wieder nur mir so?

Vorher seit Cod MW3 keine Shooter gespielt, seit Division fühl ich mich wieder wie bei der ersten BF2 Weihnachtslan...


----------



## arthur95 (7. April 2019)

Hallo , ich habe  ein kleines Undervolting-Problem:

Ich habe meine Radeon7 undervolted un bin sehr zufrieden damit. (1801x991mv) Auch gibt es in mehreren Spiele keine Abstürze oder Fehler.  Was aber manchmal passiert, vor allem bei Kaltstarts (bsp in der früh) startet der PC mal grundsätzlich nornmal hoch. Aber am Dekstop angelangt, ruckelt alles wie Sau (unter 60hz  und auch der Ton stottert. Mir kommt es so vor, als wäre die Graka in einem Art Schlafmdus und checkt nicht das sie jetzt arbeiten muss .  Benutze den 19.4.1 Treiber, hatte die Problematik auch mit dem 19.3.2.  Wenn ich nicht undervolte tritt dieses Problem meines Wissens nicht auf. Wenn das Ruckeln auftritt starte ich den Rechner neu und alles läuft butterweich mit 144hz.... Habt ihr solche Undervolting-Erfahrungen schon erlebt. Ist das ein Karten-Problem oder einfach ein SoftwareBug von AMD?

Danke für eure Antworten  


Hintergrundinformation:

i7 7770k
16g ram corsairvenegance 
Bequiet Straight Power 10 800w


Temperaturen sind von CPU und GPU zu Start als auch im Lastbetrieb komplett in Ordnung!


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2019)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich habe  ein kleines Undervolting-Problem:
> 
> Ich habe meine Radeon7 undervolted un bin sehr zufrieden damit. (1801x991mv) Auch gibt es in mehreren Spiele keine Abstürze oder Fehler.  Was aber manchmal passiert, vor allem bei Kaltstarts (bsp in der früh) startet der PC mal grundsätzlich nornmal hoch. Aber am Dekstop angelangt, ruckelt alles wie Sau (unter 60hz  und auch der Ton stottert. Mir kommt es so vor, als wäre die Graka in einem Art Schlafmdus und checkt nicht das sie jetzt arbeiten muss .  Benutze den 19.4.1 Treiber, hatte die Problematik auch mit dem 19.3.2.  Wenn ich nicht undervolte tritt dieses Problem meines Wissens nicht auf. Wenn das Ruckeln auftritt starte ich den Rechner neu und alles läuft butterweich mit 144hz.... Habt ihr solche Undervolting-Erfahrungen schon erlebt. Ist das ein Karten-Problem oder einfach ein SoftwareBug von AMD?
> 
> ...



Mach mal ein  Bild deiner Settings.


----------



## arthur95 (7. April 2019)

Habe nur am PEAK die Spannung undervoleted. 1801X991mv)
Der Rest bis auf die angepasste Lüfterregelung ist Standard,


Habe jetzt mal die Start Spannung von 713 auf 729 erhöht vl hilft das ja.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2019)

Kurve mal straffer ziehen. Du hast wahrscheinlich zu wenig Spannung bei leichtem Load.


----------



## Eyren (7. April 2019)

Hier mal ein Beispiel meiner UV-Spannung hatte dir ja bereits im anderen thread geraten die Lowstate Spannung anzuheben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglicherweise reicht auch weniger Spannung aber Ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu Faul um das irgendwie auszuloten daher einfach auf max.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Angeblich soll Navi ja weniger als eine 580 verbrauchen und die verbraucht unter 200W beim Gaming, das wäre brutal wenig, ich zweifele aber noch stark an den Gerüchten. Erstversuch im Test: ASRock RX 580 Phantom Gaming X – Seite 5 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Auch die Radeon7 lässt sich mit UV auf 200W drücken, wie in einem Benchmark bei Computerbase gezeigt wurde.
AMD Radeon VII im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
Bei Navi kommt dann noch eine effizientere Architektur und GDDR6 statt HBM dazu.


----------



## Duvar (7. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch die Radeon7 lässt sich mit UV auf 200W drücken, wie in einem Benchmark bei Computerbase gezeigt wurde.
> AMD Radeon VII im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
> Bei Navi kommt dann noch eine effizientere Architektur und GDDR6 statt HBM dazu.



Ja das ist auch super, nur wie gesagt, wenn Navi ~2070 Leistung bietet und weniger als die 580 verbraucht (<180W) ab Werk + man die natürlich auch noch undervolten kann + bei dem Preis von 200-250€, wäre das einfach der Hammer für viele Gamer.
Hört sich für mich aber echt viel zu schön an um wahr zu sein. Ich kann das echt nur begrüßen, weil dadurch die Preise sinken werden müssen, die wäre ja nicht all zuweit von unseren Karten entfernt.
Würde gerne auch einen Full AMD Build bauen, nur wird es auch mit Navi nix, hoffe auf 2020, aber schauen wir mal. Hätte es die Seven gegeben, als ich damals Mitte 2017 meine 1080Ti gekauft hätte, hätte ich wohl AMD den Vorzug gegeben, aber leider hinken die bei den GPUs schon deutlich hinterher. (was die Leistung betrifft, ohne P/L Aspekt)


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

Das mit Navi eine Karte kommt, die die Leitung eine 1080 bietet, wurde schon lange vermutet. Die Frage wird sein, ist das die große Navi, oder nur die mittlere.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. April 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch super, nur wie gesagt, wenn Navi ~2070 Leistung bietet und weniger als die 580 verbraucht (<180W) ab Werk + man die natürlich auch noch undervolten kann + bei dem Preis von 200-250€, wäre das einfach der Hammer für viele Gamer.
> Hört sich für mich aber echt viel zu schön an um wahr zu sein. Ich kann das echt nur begrüßen, weil dadurch die Preise sinken werden müssen, die wäre ja nicht all zuweit von unseren Karten entfernt.
> Würde gerne auch einen Full AMD Build bauen, nur wird es auch mit Navi nix, hoffe auf 2020, aber schauen wir mal. Hätte es die Seven gegeben, als ich damals Mitte 2017 meine 1080Ti gekauft hätte, hätte ich wohl AMD den Vorzug gegeben, aber leider hinken die bei den GPUs schon deutlich hinterher. (was die Leistung betrifft, ohne P/L Aspekt)



Damit brauchst du nicht mehr rechnen. AMD ist nicht dumm und nicht mehr so spendabel wie damals. Damals waren die Preise mega-aggressiv. Einfach weil Marktanteile wieder geschaffen werden mussten. Nun, wenn Navi 2070 Leistung hat, dann wird diese Maximal 50 Euro im Schnitt weniger kosten als eine 2070. Nicht weniger. Kapitalismus, aber wenn NV das macht, dann muss AMD da mitziehen.


----------



## drstoecker (7. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das mit Navi eine Karte kommt, die die Leitung eine 1080 bietet, wurde schon lange vermutet. Die Frage wird sein, ist das die große Navi, oder nur die mittlere.


Für navi wurde eine Leistung bis hin zu einer 1080ti genannt. Dazu noch sehr sparsam und gddr6 könnte ganz gut performen. Sehr wahrscheinlich auch rt-ready!  Ich denke mit pci-e 4.0 könnte es auch noch Interessant werden.
Ich denke hier werde ich evtl. Zuschlagen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

RT, zumindest mit dedizierten Einheiten würde ich für Navi noch nicht erwarten.


----------



## Stiffmeister (8. April 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Für navi wurde eine Leistung bis hin zu einer 1080ti genannt. Dazu noch sehr sparsam und gddr6 könnte ganz gut performen. Sehr wahrscheinlich auch rt-ready!  Ich denke mit pci-e 4.0 könnte es auch noch Interessant werden.
> Ich denke hier werde ich evtl. Zuschlagen.



1080 TI Leistung wäre ja gleiche Leistung wie Radeon VII.  Würde mir ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn dies so wäre und dann auch noch zu den vor Monaten genannten Preisen. War doch irgendwas zwischen 200-300$?
Sollte dies tatsächlich so eintreffen, kann man sich nur für die Leute freuen, die bis dahin standhaft geblieben sind.


----------



## Dudelll (8. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> 1080 TI Leistung wäre ja gleiche Leistung wie Radeon VII.  Würde mir ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn dies so wäre und dann auch noch zu den vor Monaten genannten Preisen. War doch irgendwas zwischen 200-300$?
> Sollte dies tatsächlich so eintreffen, kann man sich nur für die Leute freuen, die bis dahin standhaft geblieben sind.



Hm 1080ti Leistung für 300 Euro glaub ich noch nicht wirklich dran, das wäre ein zu großer Sprung mMn.. Glaub persönlich eher an 1080/v64 Leistung für 200-300€.


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

ODT 0.2.8 beta 11 mit Radeon VII Support:
OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | Page 25 | guru3D Forums


----------



## Ralle@ (8. April 2019)

1080 TI Leistung bezweifle ich sehr stark, da hätte AMD die Radeon VII nie gebracht.
1080 Leistung für 250 - 300€ und sparsam, daran glaube ich nach wie vor und das ist auch sehr realistisch.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. April 2019)

Da kommt die nächsten Monate echt Bewegung in den Markt.
Mai/Juni die neuen CPU´s und im Juli dann die Vorstellung von Navi 10. Positioniert sich leistungstechnisch zwischen 1080 und 2070 und trägt ein Preisschild von 300$.
Das würde im Generationenvergleich zu Polaris 10 zwar einem Preisaufschlag von ungefähr 20% entsprechen (250$ vs 300$), eine RTX 2070 würde aber wohl selbst nach Preisanpassung noch rund 50% teurer bleiben (~450$). Die VII könnte dann Richtung 500$ gehen. Ist so meine Vermutung wie sich der Markt dann im Spätsommer positioniert.

Navi 10 ist dann am Ende ein gutes ¾-Jahr später am Markt verfügbar als die 2070. Für Veganer und GP104-User wird es nicht viel Anlass geben für ein Upgrade, aber ich fände es schon klasse wenn die RTG das angepeilte Leistungsniveau (~2070) mit 40 CU´s auf GCN-Basis in dem Preisbereich realisiert bekommt.
Könnte man entsprechend von ableiten ein 64CU Navi20 in 2020 wird dann rund 50% schneller sein und könnte somit ziemlich genau auf dem Leistungsniveau einer 2080ti landen.


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

NextGen würde vor Allem mit 5nm richtig interessant werden. Und dann gibts evtl. auch schon DDR5 und nen neuen Komplett-PC bei mir.


----------



## Benji21 (8. April 2019)

Nicht zu vergessen dass mit Navi ja "reine" Gaming Chips kommen sollen. Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn Navi Big wieder ein entsprechendes Upgrade liefert könnte ich wieder schwach werden.


----------



## DARPA (8. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt hält das E10 500W tapfer durch 


Tjunction absoluter Peak Wert bisher = 83 °C. Im Schnitt so in den 60s. 
Und das mit OC bis 1.2 V 
Bin echt begeistert von dem Block 

Es ist nur schwierig, nen stabiles OC zu finden, weil die Taktraten immer mal wieder drüber schiessen. Aber das kennt ihr ja.
Core Takt hatte ich gestern nen Peak von +90 MHz. Ich hoffe, dass kriegen die noch in den Griff. Denn das ist verschenktes Potential, weil man die Taktrate niedriger einstellen muss als eigentlich ginge. Nur wegen den Peaks.


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

Der Core dürfte net so empfindlich sein wie der HBM. Da stören die Spikes mehr.

Tolles NT!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. April 2019)

@DARPA: hast du jetzt nur die Seven im Kühlkreis? Und hast du die Backplate auch drauf? 

Bei mir läuft wohl irgendwas schief, ich habe den Block schon 4mal ummontiert, mit und ohne Backplate probiert, aber bei 2000/1200MHz @1080mV PL+20 bin ich in The Division 2 recht schnell auf ca 100° mit Spitzen bis zu 111°. Mit meinem 24/7 Profil 1900/1100 @1012mV PL0 bin ich bei 85°. Da habe ich mit dem Morpheus nur etwas mehr gehabt. 

Ich habe den Phobya QUAD mit 4x14cm Lüftern auf pull und die CPU ist auch mit drin, aber die tut ja quasi nix. Wasser ist angeblich auf max 40°. KA was da falsch läuft.


----------



## DARPA (8. April 2019)

In dem Wakü Loop hängen 9900K und die R7. Die Backplate hab ich mit bestellt, aber passt bei mir nicht rein. Weil irgendjemand bei ASRock so geistig abwesend war, und auf dem Board die Abdeckung von IO Bereich zu lang gemacht hat. Da stößt dann die BP gegen.
Wassertemperatur ist max. 30 °C

Ich hab meinen Block auch 2x montiert. Beim 1. Mal warn es im Idle schon 10 K Differenz zwischen Wasser und GPU. Und unter Last instant auf 116 °C. Das hatte ich nicht mal unter Luft.
Beim auseinandernehmen war mir aufgefallen, dass nicht alle Stehbolzen vom Block komplett reingedreht waren. An der Stelle lag das PCB nicht richtig auf. Keine Ahnung, warum mir das beim 1. montieren nicht aufgefallen war.

Beim 2. montieren lag das PCB dann auch glatt wie nen Baby Po auf dem Kühler. WLP hab ich auch direkt die beigelegte von EK genommen, die war halt einmal griffbereit.

GPU, HBM, VRMs liegen so bei 40-50 °C und Tj bei 65 °C im Schnitt.

Achso, mein stabiles OC ist aktuell 2000/1100 MHz @ 1.15 V. Effektiver Takt würde mehr geben, aber die Spikes


----------



## gbm31 (8. April 2019)

Der Bykski liegt seit Samstag bereit, der eigentlich schon lange lieferbare Rest ist noch nicht auf dem Weg...


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

Die Werte von DARPA passen auch besser zu den Werten von Armadillo im LUXX:
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 91


----------



## BratzenBo (8. April 2019)

Hey Leute , kann das sein das keine Seite mehr spiele zu der Karte dazu gibt ? 

Vorher waren immer 3 spiele dabei gibt es dieses Angebot garnicht mehr oder bin ich blind ?


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2019)

BratzenBo schrieb:


> Vorher waren immer 3 spiele dabei gibt es dieses Angebot garnicht mehr oder bin ich blind ?



Diese Aktionen sind immer zeitlich begrenzt. 

In dem Fall ging die Aktion wohl bis Samstag. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...-Spielebundle-u-a-mit-The-Division-2-1272972/


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Käufer bestimmter AMD-Prozessoren bekommt seit dem 9.1.2019 bis zum 6.4.2019 (oder wenn das Kontingent erschöpft ist) die Standard-Edition von The Division 2, bei dem AMD umfangreich mitgewirkt hat. Bis zum 1.6.2019 muss der Spielcode eingelöst worden sein. Das Ganze läuft über die bekannte von AMD eingerichtete Webseite amdrewards.com ab.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. April 2019)

Also was die Temperaturen betrifft kann ich auch was beitragen. Hab einen EK Block auf der Seven mit der beiliegenden WLP ausgestattet.
Bei 1800/1000mhz mit 950mV hab ich auf dem Core/HBM durchschnittlich 40° und TJ bis 60°. Wassertemperatur beträgt maximal 30°.
Mit OC geht die TJ auf bis zu 92° hoch und Core/HBM bis 47°. Mit Flüssigmetall wären aber weit bessere Ergebnisse möglich. Aber mir genügt das vollkommen für die nächsten Monate.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. April 2019)

@DARPA: Danke! auf die Bolzen habe ich dummerweise nicht geschaut, weil der Block von anfang an plan lag. 

Das erste mal war ich daneben aber weil ich vergessen habe, in welche Richtung mein Packages neigt und und von der falschen Seite angefangen habe festzuziehen. Dann hat man richtig gesehen, wie die Paste sich an einem Rand verzogen hat. Dann habe ich mal ausprobiert, was passiert, wenn man so wie von EKWB empfohlen die Pads auch hinter dem Package zu der Backplate montiert, dann hab ich eine fette Luftblase reinbekommen und nicht loswerden konnte, jetzt habe ich keine andere Erklärung. Dann muss ich wohl nochmal ran... das macht ja Spaß ohne Schnellkupplungen


----------



## DARPA (8. April 2019)

So nen Aufwand hab ich gar nicht betrieben. Keine Ahnung, in welche Richtung mein Package neigt 

Ich hab noch nicht mal die WLP verstrichen, weil der Spachtel nicht auffindbar war.  Habs einfach wie in der Anleitung aufgetragen plus nen kleinen Punkt in der Mitte.
Und dann schön smooth und gleichmäßig angezogen. Im groben wie in Igors Video.

Ich hoffe, das gibt sich noch bei dir. 
Aber du musst an deiner Wassertemp arbeiten.


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

In UK mal ein Bps. mit 2x Radis im Case und gemeinsamer Loop CPU+GPU: (auch mit EK-Block)
The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 74 | Overclockers UK Forums
oder
Man darf auch net vergessen, das Carbonfire "nur" nen 280er allerdings mit P+P für >400W beim Benchen hatte.

Was man überlegen sollte ist, den Radi als IN zu verwenden. Bringt vllt. nochmal 3..5°C.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. April 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> ...
> Aber du musst an deiner Wassertemp arbeiten.



Nö  40°max bei 900RPM und Pull kopfüber finde ichs in Ordnung


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. April 2019)

Hi Leute, hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis an alle, welche noch einen Wasserkühler für die VII zu einem gutem Kurs suchen.
Bei Aquatuing gibts im Moment 15% Sonderrabatt auf die Alphacool Produkte bis 11.04. 

Aquatuning: Dein Onlineshop fuer PC-Kuehlung & Modding

Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | Aquatuning Germany

Habe eben den Wasserkühler selbst bestellt und nur 112,85€ dafür gezahlt (inklusive Versand).
Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass hier auch die Backplate mit dabei ist, sicherlich ein guter Deal.

Auch die Qualität dürfte so viel schlechter als bei EK nicht sein und im Vergleich zum Bykski sicherlich gleichwertig sein.
Aber auch bei dem Bykski ist keine Backplate mit dabei. Für den EK werden inklusive Backplate mal eben 170€ verballert! 
Das P/L Verhältnis hat sich hier seit den letzten Modellen nicht unbedingt ins Positive für uns gewandelt.

Ich werde Euch näheres berichten, sobald der Kühler angekommen ist.


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2019)

Ja die Preise von ek sind wirklich etwas heftig, besonders für die backplates. Dafür kann man meistens die original backplate weiter verwenden, sodass man die von ek nicht unbedingt braucht.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

Hat schon jemand mit dem ODT für die VII herumgespielt? Ich trau mich nicht  Wenn ich damit einmal anfange, schwupps, sind wieder 6h weg  und ist halt noch Beta..aber wenn man damit Werte ggf. festgenagelt bekommt, dann wäre das schon geil.

PS: Hab mal Raijintek erneut angeschrieben bzgl. Morpheus speziell für die VII. Gucken wir mal. Das Gefummel wollte ich mir eigentlich sparen..aber es wird wärmer...langsam muss das! Oder halt die AIO von Alphacool..aber die dauert auch noch..so schade 

Vlt mag mir ja jemand einen Morpheus für die VII basteln/Anpassen für einen kleinen Obolus?


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Auch die Qualität dürfte so viel schlechter als bei EK nicht sein und im Vergleich zum Bykski sicherlich gleichwertig sein.
> Aber auch bei dem Bykski ist keine Backplate mit dabei. Für den EK werden inklusive Backplate mal eben 170€ verballert!
> Das P/L Verhältnis hat sich hier seit den letzten Modellen nicht unbedingt ins positive für uns gewandelt.
> 
> Ich werde Euch näheres berichten, sobald der Kühler angekommen ist.


Bei Qualität wäre ich bei ALC vorsichtig 

Wo ich aber zustimmen muss: EK ist zu teuer.


----------



## Benji21 (9. April 2019)

Beim Bykski wird die Backplate nur mit 3 Schrauben gehalten. Ist nicht das Optimum aber auch nicht extrem kritisch. Ohne Backplate funzt es ja auch.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

Überlege tatsächlich meine goldene VII zu verkaufen und mir einfach eine 2080Ti zu holen..der Mangel an passenden Kühlern usw frustriert mich ein wenig. Keine Ahnung, was da so lange dauert 

Bin mit der Karte sehr zufrieden, aber 300+ in Wäkü zu investieren und dann insgesamt über den Kosten einer 2080Ti zu landen...damit fühle ich mich einfach nicht wohl. Kommt der Morpheus bis ende des Monats, ist alles fluffig


----------



## gbm31 (9. April 2019)

Kannst sie mir schicken...

SPinner!


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Kannst sie mir schicken...
> 
> SPinner!



Will sie eigentlich nicht weggeben..und will basteln..aber Wasser ist mir im Verhältnis einfach zu teuer. Ne 280er AIO für bis zu 200 lass ich mir noch gefallen, alles andere aber nicht. Würde für den Morpheus auch 100+ zahlen. Alles besser als Stock. Schon 10 Grad bessere Junction würde mir reichen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Schon 10 Grad bessere Junction würde mir reichen.


JayzTwoCents hat Gestern (oder Vorgestern  ) ein Video hochgeladen mit der VII und nem Waterblock drauf. Die TJunction ist bei ihm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere von 111° auf 74° runter.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

Damn...xDDD mit so viel Kühlleistung...2.3Ghz <3


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Nö  40°max bei 900RPM und Pull kopfüber finde ichs in Ordnung



Und wie klingen 30 °C bei 500 rpm ? Verlockend ?  


Gestern hab ich mal Division 2 angeworfen, weil das oft als sehr fordernd beschrieben wird. Extra auf UHD und volle Hütte gedreht, war kein Spaß mit 40 fps rumzulaufen.

2000/1100 @ 1.115 V (hatte mich gestern glaube verschrieben)
PL + 33%
Aber was soll ich sagen, GPU auf 45 °C festgetackert und Tj auf 70 °C. 

Absolutes Maximum für Tj, was mir HWinfo seit Umbau des Kühlers bisher angezeigt hat, waren 85 °C.


Jetzt noch Stück für Stück mehr Takt rausquetschen.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

Geil! Na dann, gib ihm! 2100 sollte locker drin sein, vlt sogar 2150. Temps werden ab 1.15V halt brachial höher. Aber wenn du eh nur mit 500RPM rumdümpelst, geht da noch einiges mehr


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

Was ich interessant finde:
Meine Vega56 ist unter Wasser auf Vollast auch auf exakt 45°C Core fest, obwohl der chip in 14nm und nicht in 7nm gefertigt wurde... eigentlich sollte es da doch einen Unterschied geben?


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

UHWEEEHHHH 

Antwort von Raijintek auf meine erneute Nachfrage (extrem schnell, innerhalb von 2h geantwortet, wow!) bzgl Morpheus für Radeon VII:

"thank you for your mail and interest. Not yet finished to be honest… it will be earliest around July I guess…" - Tony Sahin

Damn...bis dahin wirds wohl schon recht warm werden...also doch auf AIO warten. Aber sie sind dran. Das ist ja zumindest etwas. Nur vlt zu spät für mich.


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Geil! Na dann, gib ihm! 2100 sollte locker drin sein, vlt sogar 2150. Temps werden ab 1.15V halt brachial höher. Aber wenn du eh nur mit 500RPM rumdümpelst, geht da noch einiges mehr


Ja da geht schon mehr. Aber für mich muss es rockstable in Games sein. Und die gelegentlichen Spikes der Taktraten übers Maximum führen dann manchmal zum Crash. Wie gestern schon angesprochen. 
Ist einiges an try and error. Aber hey, dafür hab ich mir die Karte geholt. So hab ich aktuell den perfekten Mix aus tweaken und zocken.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde:
> Meine Vega56 ist unter Wasser auf Vollast auch auf exakt 45°C Core fest, obwohl der chip in 14nm und nicht in 7nm gefertigt wurde... eigentlich sollte es da doch einen Unterschied geben?


Das ändert ja nichts an der Leistungsaufnahme. Und die elektr. Leistung wird in Wärme umgewandelt. Die Wärmedichte ist bei V20 sogar höher als bei V10, da der Die kleiner ist.


----------



## gbm31 (9. April 2019)

Noch kurz stärken und dann gehts los.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (9. April 2019)

@gbm31: Wo packst du den Radi hin? In mein Gehäuse würde der niemals reinpassen.


----------



## Eyren (9. April 2019)

Ich hab es auch grad getan.... WaKü Incoming.

Hab mich dann aber doch für ein Schlauchsystem entschieden da ich in absehbarer Zukunft CPU/MB tauschen möchte und erst einmal flexibel sein will was erweitern angeht. 280er und 360er mal austesten und wenn es mir nichts taugt einen externen dran.

Ich bin aufgeregt wie ein Kleinkind....


----------



## gbm31 (9. April 2019)

Der ist auch eher für seitlich am Gehäuse dran gedacht.

Ich habe ja ein offenes Benchtable, da bietet sich die Befestigung an einer Seite über Winkel an. Aber zunächst wird erstmal "freischwebend" getestet.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

Viel Spaß beim basteln und ich bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt!!


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2019)

Haut mal ein paar integrierte Benches durch wenn Ihr schon so fleissig bastelt.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. April 2019)

Tiefpreise 644 Euro mit 22% Mwst.
Nun werde ich wohl doch schwach werden , nach der London Reise.

Mal den 23/24 April abwarten, ob was durchsickert...


Risultato ricerca - "radeon VII" - www.bell3.it


----------



## Duvar (9. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Tiefpreise 644 Euro mit 22% Mwst.
> Nun werde ich wohl doch schwach werden , nach der London Reise.
> 
> Mal den 23/24 April abwarten, ob was durchsickert...
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68jcx1tl850

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Atir im Jahre 4019: Ich glaube jetzt schlage ich zu bei der Seven, aber ich warte noch bis zum Black Friday, man weiß ja nie 

Bei deinem Link werden RTX Karten abgebildet.


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2019)

Das Ende der Fahnenstange für meine Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Tiefpreise 644 Euro mit 22% Mwst.
> Nun werde ich wohl doch schwach werden , nach der London Reise.



Ich würde nicht zuschlagen.
Die Radeon VII ist viel zu laut, da wirst nicht glücklich werden und gehst dann hier jeden auf den Sack 




DARPA schrieb:


> Das Ende der Fahnenstange für meine Karte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das 24/7 stabil ist, ist das doch super. Ich würde da noch paar MHZ runter gehen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. April 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das Ende der Fahnenstange für meine Karte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei 91° max Junction? Cmon! Da muss doch noch was gehen. Wenn du mehr MHZ einstellst, was passiert dann? Sofort Treiber-Reset? Versuch das Ganze mal mit 1000MHz auf dem HBM und schau mal wie weit du kommst. 2200MHz solltest du erreichen können, vlt dann nur mit 1100 auf dem HBM, wäre trotzdem mehr Performance.

PS: Aber immer den Stabilitätstest machen. Dafür ist FSUltra super, damit kannst du ung. die max Temps beim Gaming ausloten.

@Ralle Naja mit Ghetto mod und UV ist die Karte extrem ruhig und zieht auch net viel Strom. Damit wird jeder glücklich. OC könnte dann aber Limits aufzeigen.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. April 2019)

ATIR290 hat schon oft geschrieben dass er 2 linke Hände und nichts umbauen möchte.
Meine Radeon VII ist selbst unhörbar (Morpheus 2 Vega und Accelero III Extreme Lüfteraufbau sei dank) und bleibt mit 1,9 GHZ auch noch echt kühl. Muss mal das Limit der Karte ausloten wenn es wieder ruhiger auf der Arbeit, derweil freut sich meine Frau über die Karte und darüber dass ich so wenig bastel


----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2019)

So, provisorisch steht das ganze mal. 

Sup4K läuft bei den gleichen Einstellungen wie früher mit 70°C TJ, die Lüfter drehen mit ca. 600rpm. Ist aber wirklich der 3 Lauf überhaupt seit Inbetriebnahme. Paar kleine Luftblasen laufen noch rum... 
Und die Pumpe drossel ich evtl auch noch, die muss nicht mit 12V laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit] - Tageslichtbild


----------



## JSXShadow (10. April 2019)

Das schaut doch schon sehr gut aus! Du sagst max 70° im Vergleich zu früher...was hattest du denn früher als Vergleich? Aber sieht potent aus, damit solltest du keine Temp-Probleme haben, scheint aber ggf. ein paar Platzprobleme zu geben xD


----------



## Eyren (10. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> So, provisorisch steht das ganze mal.
> 
> Sup4K läuft bei den gleichen Einstellungen wie früher mit 70°C TJ, die Lüfter drehen mit ca. 600rpm. Ist aber wirklich der 3 Lauf überhaupt seit Inbetriebnahme. Paar kleine Luftblasen laufen noch rum...
> Und die Pumpe drossel ich evtl auch noch, die muss nicht mit 12V laufen.
> ...



Ich seh rot! 

Wenn du so nett wärst würdest auch mal Wassertemp posten?  Ich hab nämlich echt die Befürchtung das ich unterdimensioniert habe. Und weil ich bisschen den Überblick verloren habe, das ist der Bykskiblock oder?

Na wegen Platz das kann man ja lösen. 2m Schlauch dran und den Kollegen Radiator unterm Tisch verstauen.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. April 2019)

Naja, je länger die Wege desto mehr muss die Pumpe leisten/lauter, denke er wollte das ggf an die Seite nebendran hängen, sieht bestimmt cool aus wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Eyren (10. April 2019)

Auch seitlich dran geht und sieht in Kombination mit dem Benchtable bestimmt auch richtig gut aus.  Nur die Beleuchtung passt mir persönlich nicht weil ich eigentlich in deinem Fall die Farbgebung mit den braunen Lüftern auf dem weißen Tisch/Schrank/Table echt stimmig finde.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. April 2019)

Ja, die Beleuchtung sagt mir auch nicht zu. Dieses glühende Lava-rot würde neben mir Augenkrebs verursachen. Wenn Beleuchtung, dann darf es bei mir nur zarte, helle Töne sein, bevorzugt blau oder zur not weiß/lila. Darf nicht penetrant sein. Jedem das seine! Farben beeinflussen maßgeblich unseren Gemütszustand, daher sollte das gut abgestimmt sein. Noctuas Creme/Braun macht mich happy


----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2019)

Ich hab gestern um halb vier aufgehört mit testen/benchen... *gähn*

Aaaalso:

Mit meinem 24/7 Setting 1850/1150MHz@1031mV  mit Morpheus und absolut leisen Noctuas @ 1500rpm hatte ich bis zu 101°C TJunction in The Division 2 und The Witcher 3. 

Jetzt mit dem provisorischen Aufbau, mit den Be Quiets @ ca . 600rpm (vom Mainboard gesteuert und nicht hörbar) erreiche ich mit dem gleichen Setting grade so 70°C.

Im System ist ca. 1L Wasser, ich habe aber (noch) keinen Sensor im Kreislauf, daher kann ich zur Wassertemperatur wenig sagen.

Ich habe mich für den Qaud-Radi entschieden weil ich Platz habe, und weil die Karte allein (da meine eine Gurke ist) gute 400W ziehen kann, die ich sicher leise weggekühlt haben wollte.  Aussedem wollte ich mir die Möglichkeit, die CPU zu integrieren, offen lassen.

Platz ist ausreichend da, ob neben oder an dem Benchtable, oder darunter, das muss ich mir noch genau anschauen. Der Baumarkt ist 5 Minuten weg, und der 3D Drucker steht auf dem Schreibtisch daneben. 

Das einzige hörbare ist zur Zeit die wenig entkoppelt auf dem Regal stehende Pumpe durch ihre Vibrationen. Die kommt irgendwo seitlich ans Table auf einen entkoppelten Halter.

Der LED Strap ist über das Mainboard steuerbar, wenn man eine 5V-Anschlussmöglichkeit hat. Bei mir sind die Kanäle rot und grün vertauscht, aber sonst geht alles, jede Farbe frei mischbar, statisch oder irgendwie animiert. Ich habe zum rumspielen einfach mal das rote Atmen des Würfels des Originalkühlers nachgeahmt, 
Schlussendlich werde ich wohl die LEDs aus lassen, weil ich beim Zocken im Dunkeln nicht abgelenkt werden möchte.

Wie gesagt, ich habe gestern meine Gurke ein bisschen ausgetestet, begonnen mit Sup4K, dann mit The Division 2 mit mehreren Läufen des internen Benches hintereinander. Meist zeigt sich darin nach dem zweiten Lauf mit Aufblitzen von Artefakten  dass zu wenig Saft oder zuviel Takt eingestellt sind.
Ausserdem bestätigt sich hier dass die niedrigste stabile Spannung nicht die beste Einstellung sein muss, meist gibt es mit 6-12mV mehr nochmal mehr Leistung bei gleichem Takt, bis ein Break-Even erreicht ist für die jeweilige Taktstufe. 

Sup4K habe ich bis 2000/1150MHz getrieben, meine grüne Tomate will dazu aber >1200mV. Dadurch stösst sie ständig an das PT +20% Limit und das bringt im Endeffekt nichts an Leistung bei anspruchsvollen Lasten.

Dann bin ich auf The Division 2 umgestiegen und bin bei 1950/1200MHz bei 1131mV gelandet.

Damit erreicht die TJunction 90°C, auch nach 2h spielen nicht weiter steigend,  der HBM ist bei 48°C, Asic Power max ist bei knapp 400W laut HWInfo, also schon ordentlich, aber ich denke ich nehme das mal als Absprung für ein 24/7 Setting.  
Aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen habe ich den HBM wieder auf 1200 gezogen, bisher gab es noch keine Probleme.

Die Werte sind alle aus dem Kopf beim Ckeck in HWinfo vor dem Runterfahren und schlafen gehen...

Der Kühler ist der Bykski, da sich der von Alphacool weiter verzögert hat. 
Die Montage ist easy, wenn man weiss, dass das originale Kreuz samt Schrauben und Federn weiterverwendet wird, welche 3 Gewinde für die langen Schrauben und das originale Backplate sind, und alle anderen dann die kurzen Schrauben mit Federn kriegen. 
Eine Montage ohne Backplate ist genauso möglich. es sind genug Schrauben dabei.

[Edit]

Danke Benji21 für den Hinweis. Habe das Originalkreuz wieder entfernt und durch Federschrauben ersetzt.


----------



## Benji21 (10. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist der Bykski, da sich der von Alphacool weiter verzögert hat.
> Die Montage ist easy, wenn man weiss, dass das originale Kreuz samt Schrauben und Federn weiterverwendet wird, welche 3 Gewinde für die langen Schrauben und das originale Backplate sind, und alle anderen dann die kurzen Schrauben mit Federn kriegen.
> Eine Montage ohne Backplate ist genauso möglich. es sind genug Schrauben dabei.



Originale Kreuz? Du meinst die alte Federhalterung vom Kühler? Die hab ich nicht genutzt, die beiliegenden Feder-Schrauben gehen genau auf bis auf die drei die die Backplate halten sollen.


----------



## DARPA (10. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn das 24/7 stabil ist,...


Das muss sich erstmal zeigen  Dafür muss ich den Takt auf jeden Fall zurück nehmen. 
Geil ist es allemal. Die erste Radeon über 2 GHz.  



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bei 91° max Junction? Cmon! Da muss doch noch was gehen. Wenn du mehr MHZ einstellst, was passiert dann? Sofort Treiber-Reset? Versuch das Ganze mal mit 1000MHz auf dem HBM und schau mal wie weit du kommst. 2200MHz solltest du erreichen können, vlt dann nur mit 1100 auf dem HBM, wäre trotzdem mehr Performance.


Der Chip ist am Ende. 5 MHz mehr im Wattman und der Core sieht schwarz  Und ich bin ja schon bei 1.2 V. Mehr geb ich ihr nicht. Zumindest noch nicht ^^
HBM hat bei 1.300 MHz geblitzt. Also vllt. geht da noch was zwischen 1.25 und 1.3 GHz, aber das wars.

Leider können wir nicht alle so ne Perle wie du haben. 

Bin trotzdem mega zufrieden. Ich versuche mich mal an nem daily setup für 2.1/1.2 GHz. Das wäre dann ein Traum.

Nach dem benchen gestern war das 2.0/1.1 GHz Setting gedanklich mein neues UV-Profil. So schnell können sich Verhältnisse ändern 

Ich hoffe, ihr seid auch alle noch zufrieden. Ich wünsche uns allen weiterhin viel Spaß mit der 7


----------



## hwk (10. April 2019)

> Real: 230W vs. 277W -> Rechnung: 230x100/277 = 83% (17% Differenz)  TDP: 215W vs. 300W -> Rechnung: 215x100/300 = 71,66% (28,34% Differenz)


Benji21 deine Signatur ist nicht so nett... Man kann auch als Basis die 230 W oder die 215 W in deinen Beispielen nehmen, dann ist man ausgehend von den Werten bei +~20.4% bzw. +~39.5%, was auch eher zur Aussage "braucht mehr .. als die RTX 2080" passt, no offence. Ich mein ja nur 

P.S. Welche Karte wo wieviel mehr verbraucht interessiert mich wirklich nicht


----------



## Benji21 (10. April 2019)

hwk schrieb:


> Benji21 deine Signatur ist nicht so nett... Man kann auch als Basis die 230 W oder die 215 W in deinen Beispielen nehmen, dann ist man ausgehend von den Werten bei +~20.4% bzw. +~39.5%, was auch eher zur Aussage "braucht mehr .. als die RTX 2080" passt, no offence. Ich mein ja nur
> 
> P.S. Welche Karte wo wieviel mehr verbraucht interessiert mich wirklich nicht



Ja, aber 39,5 sind keine "über 40%"  Bei den Preisen mit dem Verbrauch zu kommen ist eh schwach.
Dazu halten die ihre 215W gemäß Tests eh nicht, argumentiert wird aber stumpf mit den TDP die entweder nicht erreicht oder klar gerissen werden im Mittel. 

Werde heute abend nen Rollback auf 19.3.1 machen und mal schauen was ich noch auf den Chip ballern kann, 2170 war zuletzt Sense (aber mit HBM am Anschlag = 1179 MHz). Junction hab ich mit 94 Grad max noch etwas Luft.


----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Originale Kreuz? Du meinst die alte Federhalterung vom Kühler? Die hab ich nicht genutzt, die beiliegenden Feder-Schrauben gehen genau auf bis auf die drei die die Backplate halten sollen.



Ich hab's so gemacht wie Cracky: YouTube - sieht mir auch am sinnvollsten aus weil so der Gegendruck von hinten noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## TwoCents (10. April 2019)

hwk schrieb:


> Benji21 deine Signatur ist nicht so nett... Man kann auch als Basis die 230 W oder die 215 W in deinen Beispielen nehmen, dann ist man ausgehend von den Werten bei +~20.4% bzw. +~39.5%, was auch eher zur Aussage "braucht mehr .. als die RTX 2080" passt, no offence. Ich mein ja nur


Habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt, hat er aber nicht verstanden 

Er zitiert jemanden, der sagt, die Radeon nimmt über 40% mehr Leistung auf und berechnet dann, dass die Radeon 30% weniger aufnimmt. Also ganz klassisch die Prozentrechnung nicht verstanden 



Benji21 schrieb:


> Ja, aber 39,5 sind keine "über 40%"


Ändert nur nichts daran, dass du entweder das Zitat oder Prozentrechnung nicht verstanden hast


----------



## Eyren (10. April 2019)

Erstmal danke!

Also werd ich wohl doch noch ne externe Lösung dazu basteln müssen. Hatte ich mir fast gedacht das 280/360 bei CPU+GPU knapp werden kann.

Mein Ziel wäre halt ~85°C Junction so wie jetzt bei meinen UV-Setting mit 1750/1000 nur halt mit deutlich mehr Takt. Das lass ich mir auch noch nen Streit mit der Frau kosten wenn ich ihr nen Mora ins Wohnzimmer stelle ....


----------



## arthur95 (10. April 2019)

Hallo ich habe jetzt mit dem Stock-Kühler herumprobiert! 
Habe durch undervolten eine MAX Junction Temp von 95grad und max GPU Temp von 72grad, bei angenehmer Lüfterdrehzahl von maximal 2000rpm, die eig nur hörbar sind, sonst nix. 
Und das bei keinerlei Leistungsverzicht!

Wenn ich die Lüfterkurve aggressiver ziehen würde würde ich wsl auch auf 85grad junction runterkommen.
 Aber da habe ich lieber Ruhe im Kasten! . Vor allem, wenn man nicht OC betreibt bringt das nix, da die Karte eh erst ab 110grad Junction throttelt!

Ich nehme an einen Großteil der Karten kann man ebenfalls so undervolten!


----------



## Benji21 (10. April 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt, hat er aber nicht verstanden
> 
> Er zitiert jemanden, der sagt, die Radeon nimmt über 40% mehr Leistung auf und berechnet dann, dass die Radeon 30% weniger aufnimmt. Also ganz klassisch die Prozentrechnung nicht verstanden
> 
> ...



Nochmal: die VII braucht im Schnitt 277 Watt während die 2080 eher bei 230 Watt real ist anstatt der nutzlosen 215W TDP Angabe... 

Maximal 40 (wenn man halt nutzlose Angaben nimmt die den realen Verbrauch nicht widerspiegeln) sind schlicht nicht 40+.  TDP ≠ Verbrauch.


----------



## TwoCents (10. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Nochmal: die VII braucht im Schnitt 277 Watt während die 2080 eher bei 230 Watt real ist anstatt der nutzlosen 215W TDP Angabe...


Nur weil du die TDP-Angabe nicht verstehst, ist sie nicht nutzlos. Du verwechselt offensichtlich die verschiedenen möglichen TDP-Werte.



Benji21 schrieb:


> Maximal 40 (wenn man halt nutzlose Angaben nimmt die den realen Verbrauch nicht widerspiegeln) sind schlicht nicht 40+.


Das hättest du gern kritisieren können, deine Signatur ist nur immer noch absoluter Bullshit und von vorne bis hinten falsch. Du hast den völlig falschen Prozentwert ausgerechnet.


----------



## Benji21 (10. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich hab's so gemacht wie Cracky: YouTube - sieht mir auch am sinnvollsten aus weil so der Gegendruck von hinten noch vorhanden ist.



Schau dir lieber die Video Anleitung von Igor mit dem ekwb Block an, er erklärt auch wieso/weshalb/warum er das macht wie er es macht. 

Cracky zieht da quasi mit 4 Schrauben den Kühler schon an das Package (die mittleren über Kreuz) und ballert danach noch mehr Druck mittels dem Federkreuz drauf...


----------



## Benji21 (10. April 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Nur weil du die TDP-Angabe nicht verstehst, ist sie nicht nutzlos. Du verwechselt offensichtlich die verschiedenen möglichen TDP-Werte.



Dann erklär doch mal was "verschieden mögliche" TDP-Werte sind bei einer konkreten Angabe von 215W. Übrigens gibt AMD eine TBP (Typical Board Power) an was etwas völlig anderes ist als eine TDP.


----------



## TwoCents (10. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch mal was "verschieden mögliche" TDP-Werte sind bei einer konkreten Angabe von 215W.


215W = Stock, 225W = FE Stock

Ganz simpel. 

Schön, dass du weiter Werbung für die höhere Leistungsaufnahme bei der Radeon machst. Gibt sonst so viele im Forum, die da völlig utopische Werte nennen


----------



## Benji21 (10. April 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> 215W = Stock, 225W = FE Stock
> 
> Ganz simpel.
> 
> Schön, dass du weiter Werbung für die höhere Leistungsaufnahme bei der Radeon machst. Gibt sonst so viele im Forum, die da völlig utopische Werte nennen



Dir ist schon bewusst das "Thermal Design Power" nichts mit der Leistungsaufnahme der Karte zu tun hat? o0  Die Thermal Design Power gibt grundsätzlich nur an wieviel thermische Leistung die Kühllösung dauerhaft zuverlässig abführen kann. Mit dem was die Karte an elektrischer Leistung aufnimmt hat das absolut nichts zu tun. 

In der Regel gilt das bei Nvidia also für einen Kühler der nur direkt mit der GPU verbunden ist, die Speicher werden von dem meistens nicht berührt sondern sitzen unter einem kleinen "Rahmen". Darum brauchen die 225 Watt Karten auch 230 Watt im Schnitt weil diese 225 Watt schlicht nur für die Kühllösung stehen und nicht für den Stromverbrauch.

AMD gibt eine TBP (Typical Board Power) an was die typische Leistungsaufnahme der Karte beschreibt.

Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Die RTX liegen da sogar über der Angabe je nach Modell (5-20 Watt).

Eventuell solltest du dir das hier mal anschauen: 11 GeForce RTX 2080 im Benchmark-Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase 

und mit den TDP vergleichen: 11 GeForce RTX 2080 im Benchmark-Vergleich - ComputerBase

Natürlich braucht die VII @Stock mehr, das mit 215 vs. 300 zu rechnen entspricht nur nicht ansatzweise der Realität. Gemessen sind es 230 vs. 277 beim Gaming (im Schnitt natürlich).


----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber die Video Anleitung von Igor mit dem ekwb Block an, er erklärt auch wieso/weshalb/warum er das macht wie er es macht.
> 
> Cracky zieht da quasi mit 4 Schrauben den Kühler schon an das Package (die mittleren über Kreuz) und ballert danach noch mehr Druck mittels dem Federkreuz drauf...



Okay, Originalkreuz entfernt und durch Federschrauben ersetzt.


----------



## TwoCents (10. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das "Thermal Design Power" nichts mit der Leistungsaufnahme der Karte zu tun hat?


NVIDIA gibt die reine Leistungsaufnahme der Karte an.

Also 215W für das Referenzdesign, 225W für die FE. Da ist nichts verwirrend, wie du behauptest. Und du fingst eben mit der "TDP"-Angabe an, nicht ich. Ich habe dir nur erklärt, wie die 215 bzw. 225 zustand kommen und dass du sie nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das "Thermal Design Power" nichts mit der Leistungsaufnahme der Karte zu tun hat?



Nvidia definiert TDP so hier: 

"1 - TDP is a measure of maximum power draw over time in real world applications"


----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2019)

Könnt ihr die TDP-Debatte bitte woanders führen?

Mich interessiert ehrlich gesagt schon die von der Radeon VII nicht, und von irgendwelchen RTXen noch weniger. Sorry.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. April 2019)

Mein ultimativer Air Umbau für die Seven ist fertig, mehr geht nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die 4 Löcher der Grundplatte mit einem 5,5 Bohrer aufgebohrt, so kann ich die Grundplatte weiterverwenden. Als Kühler kommt ein Morpheus II Vega zum Einsatz und der Lüfteraufbau ist von einem Accelero Xtreme III, der Aufbau hängt meine Noctua Chromax um 4° ab.
Spätestens am WE kommt ein kleiner Test mit Temps, Taktraten und Erfahrungen mit der Kombi.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. April 2019)

Ohne Heatspreader auf den VRMs und Co? Passt das von den Temps und reicht der Airflow von den Lüftern auch für die anderen Bauteile? Sieht aber schon nice aus!


----------



## Ralle@ (10. April 2019)

Ist die Original Grundplatte von AMD, die bleibt kühler als mit dem Original Kühler, da der Morpheus mehr Abstand hat und bei weiten nicht so heiß wird.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. April 2019)

Ich konnte einfach nicht anders 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (10. April 2019)

@Edelhamster: Du hoffst, dass ne richtig geile Raytracing Implementierung auf Basis von Multi-GPU kommt...


----------



## olletsag (11. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Edelhamster: Du hoffst, dass ne richtig geile Raytracing Implementierung auf Basis von Multi-GPU kommt...


Zu erst einmal hofft er in seiner Systemkategorie und im TS1 auf einen hohen Score. Scheint so als wäre es eingetroffen....


----------



## gbm31 (11. April 2019)

Ich habe gestern, auch dank ein paar Kommentaren im Nachbarforum, nochmal drüber nachgedacht ,und ich finde mit Bracket ist es einfach sinnvoller. 

Daher hab ich nochmal umgeschraubt, und die frei gewordenen Federschrauben zur Befestigung ohne die (ohnehin überflüssige) Backplate genommen. Jetzt ist auch jedes Gewinde mit einer Schraube versehen - sonst bleibt immer eines ohne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (11. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Erstmal danke!
> 
> Also werd ich wohl doch noch ne externe Lösung dazu basteln müssen. Hatte ich mir fast gedacht das 280/360 bei CPU+GPU knapp werden kann.
> 
> Mein Ziel wäre halt ~85°C Junction so wie jetzt bei meinen UV-Setting mit 1750/1000 nur halt mit deutlich mehr Takt. Das lass ich mir auch noch nen Streit mit der Frau kosten wenn ich ihr nen Mora ins Wohnzimmer stelle ....



Zur Dimensionierung: Gestern habe ich 5h am Stück The Division gespielt. Beharrungstemperatur GPU/HBM 50°C, TJ 85-90, die springt dauernd. Es sind einfach mehr als 300W die irgendwo hin müssen,  also die doppelte Radifläche als für eine CPU allein ist schon angebracht wenn es leise bleiben soll.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2019)

Die Abwärme muss halt irgendwo hin.
Wasser hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr, ich bin da eher der Luftkühler und der Morpheus macht da einen super Job. Klar, für Taktraten jenseits der 2GHZ muss Wasser her, denn die Karte kann da weit mehr als 350W ziehen wenns darauf ankommt, daher finde ich einen Mora schon Sinnvoll.
Kannst auch argumentieren dass du die Ohren deiner Frau schonen willst, um einen Streit vorzubeugen. Bei meiner klappt das meistens und ich darf dann umbauen


----------



## gbm31 (11. April 2019)

Bei mir hat der Morpheus nicht so viel gebracht gegenüber den Ghetto-Mod mit Originalkühler.

Laut Gurdi kann dessen Kühlleistung von Exemplar zu Exemplar sehr schwanken...

Und wenn du dann so eine Gurke hast wie ich macht das viel aus.


----------



## Eyren (11. April 2019)

Also momentan laufen die Verhandlungen.... grundsätzlich könnte meine Frau einen Mora dulden wenn er in einer unauffälligen Ecke steht und Brombeerfarbene Lüfter hat.....

Die Idee das ich zwei Bohrungen durch den Wohnzimmerboden in den Keller mache um von der 10°C kühleren Luft dort unten zu profitieren hat jetzt nicht so die Begeisterungsstürme bei ihr geweckt.

Aber warten wir mal ab was kommen wird momentan hab ich mich noch 4-5 Arbeitstage zu gedulden bis zur Lieferung der Komponenten. 

Und man muss ja auch mal schauen wie es insgesamt wird. Zum Thema Lautstärke kann ich halt sagen das bei meiner 360er AIO mit den Noctua 1400rpm für mich kaum bis gar nicht hörbar sind. Damit kann man ja ggf. die Temp auch noch drücken da viele ja nicht mehr als 800rpm dulden.


----------



## Benji21 (11. April 2019)

Werde ab morgen mal schauen wie die Temps in Anno 1800 aussehen bei Stock, UV und OC bis 2100/1100 MHz. Dazu wenn ich es schaffe auch in 4k (mittels VSR und Splitscreen), ansonsten 3840x1080.


----------



## Froschbremse (11. April 2019)

@benji21

Läuft dein System wieder vernünftig? Oder hast noch Probleme.


----------



## Benji21 (11. April 2019)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> @benji21
> 
> Läuft dein System wieder vernünftig? Oder hast noch Probleme.



Aktuell läuft es wieder "wie früher", schätze die 4,2 GHz  in Kombination mit 3333CL15 Speicher sind schon etwas viel für die CPU/SoC gewesen. 4,1 GHz laufen aktuell wie geschmiert. Lediglich den Treiber muss ich noch rückabwickeln auf 19.3.1 und dann mal wieder rumtesten.

Habe die Hoffnung auf nen WHQL noch nicht aufgegeben xD


----------



## DARPA (11. April 2019)

Was für Speicher habt ihr eigentlich verbaut? Alle Hynix?


----------



## Froschbremse (11. April 2019)

Benji, 19.4.1 gibts doch nu in WHQL.

Hynix. Irgendwo im Ami forum stand mal was von das Hynix die 2.4gb chips liefert und Samsung die 2.0GB. Keine Gewähr


----------



## Benji21 (11. April 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was für Speicher habt ihr eigentlich verbaut? Alle Hynix?



Müsste ich nachher mal gucken, hab ich schon wieder vergessen...



Froschbremse schrieb:


> Benji, 19.4.1 gibts doch nu in WHQL.
> 
> Hynix. Irgendwo im Ami forum stand mal was von das Hynix die 2.4gb chips liefert und Samsung die 2.0GB. Keine Gewähr



Dachte der war noch Beta... o0 Werde mir vermutlich Ostern den RAM nochmal zu Gemüte führen, evtl. kann ich ja doch noch die 3466 MHz rausquetschen. Heute Spiele ich nochmal mit dem 19.3.1 rum und schaue mal was ich aus der GPU raus bekomme wenn ich den HBM auf 1100 MHz lasse.


----------



## Froschbremse (11. April 2019)

Der 19.4.1 wurde 3/4/19 als WHQL nachgereicht.

Mit deiner CPU/Ram kannst auch schon am limit sein. Da geht entweder nur hoher Ram oder CPU takt. :/


----------



## Benji21 (11. April 2019)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Der 19.4.1 wurde 3/4/19 als WHQL nachgereicht.
> 
> Mit deiner CPU/Ram kannst auch schon am limit sein. Da geht entweder nur hoher Ram oder CPU takt. :/



Das stimmt, aber so ist er genauso schnell mit 4,2/3333CL15 wie mit 4,3/3033CL16


----------



## Froschbremse (11. April 2019)

Dann würde ich 4.2/3333cl15 nehmen.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. April 2019)

Ach für die Kollegen mit TR: Habt ihr mal Überlegt eigene Boost-Level zu machen? Besonders für einige Games sollte das doch massive Vorteile bringen. Ich kenne mich mit den TRs nicht aus, aber mein i9 läuft auch mit 5.4GHz auf 2 Cores mit der Spannung die für 5GHz allcore benötigt wird. Habe mich damit früher nie beschäftigt, aber je mehr Cores es gibt und wenn man eh auf OC geht, könnte das sinnvoll sein. Wenn z.B. ein 16C CPU mit 4.4GHz Allcore läuft, dann bin ich ja fast überzeugt, dass er mit der benötigten Spannung 5GHz auf 1-2 oder vlt sogar 3-4 Cores packt.

Wenn ich Zeit hab, dann teste ich das auch mal ausführlicher mit meinem i9. 5.4 GHz im Stresstest auf 1-2 und 5,3 bei 3-4, 5.2 bei 5x, 5.1 bei 6x. Denke mit 1.33V sollte das hinhauen. Ich mein, wenn ich eh keine höhere Spannung dafür brauche und die 1.33 eh benötigt werden für 5GHz auf 8C..warum dann nicht die höhere Boost-Taktrate für niedrigere Kernauslastung mitnehmen? Free Performance. Aktuell meine stable 5.2-5,1 bei 1-4 Cores werden genutzt. Nur so ein Gedanke, da ich etwas in der Art noch niergends gelesen habe und mich wundere, wieso nicht 

@Radeon VII: Man, Jays Video ist ein bissl Peinlich. Er hat ja die VII auch auf Wakü umgesetzt...aber sein handling im Wattman..und Stresstest mit Heaven...oh backe xD Irgendwas hat er auch falsch gemacht. Er hatte effektiv 2GHz und war unter Wasser bei 91° im Heaven. Hab gleiches Setting versucht, sogar bissl übertrieben und stat 1050mV für 2030MHz 1070mV verwendet und komme nah einer halben Stunde mit max AA und Details in UHD bei Heaven auch nur auf 93° mit Ghetto-Mod...Man man man, Ich mag Jay, aber durch solche Videos erzeugt er von der VII falsche Eindrücke. Ultimative Hitze-tests sind nur FSUltra und noch besser RE2 und DMC5 ohne FPS Limit in UHD. Das brennt die Karte bislang am härtesten durch, da alles gerendert ist, auch die Sequenzen und kaum Zeit zum durchatmen ist. FSU im Loop auf 5k Res hochgezogen mit 8xMSAA und bissl mehr TESS im ersten Grafiktest haut aber ungefähr die gleichen Temps drauf.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Karte seltsamerweise immer kühler bleibt, je mehr man die Auflösung erhöht. Verstehe das, wer will, ich raff es nicht. Stell ich die Auflösung auf 8k und hab effektiv noch max 3 FPS wird die Karte kaum wärmer als im normalen FS. Generell scheint die Temp an die Max FPS gekoppelt zu sein. DMC5 und RE2 werden in WQHD mit 100+ FPS auch ein wenig wärmer als in UHD mit ~50-60 FPS. Mysterien, Mysterien.


----------



## gbm31 (11. April 2019)

Ja, Sup4k heizt mehr als Sup8k, obwohl letzteres mehr verbraucht.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ja, Sup4k heizt mehr als Sup8k, obwohl letzteres mehr verbraucht.



Ja, Superposition generell ist die Heiz- und Energiebelastung schlechthin..aber mir zu teuer und zu unreasonable. Das ist wie AVX-Prime95 bei CPUs..braucht man eig net, ist nur ne Überbelastung. Seltsamerweiße aber auch nur bei der VII. Bei Vega56/64 hat Superposition gar weniger verbraucht/geheizt als FSUltra. Warum es diese Unterschiede gibt? Tja, das wüsste ich auch gern xD

PS: Zum Thema mehr Hitze bei DMC5 und RE2 wenn WQHD und kein FPS-Limit anliegt ist eigentlich logisch, wenn ich mal ordentlich darüber nachdenke. Hab ja ein voll Luftgekühltes System. Bei hohen FPS, hat die CPU auch wieder mehr zu tun aka mehr Hitze im Gesamtsystem und deshalb auch mehr Hitze für die GPU.  Macht Sinn. Superpostion das gleiche Spiel. Das läuft ja in 4k auch bei 60 FPS rum und in 8k hast du halt nur 5 FPS. Da macht die CPU effektiv gar nichts.

PSS: Hab gerade mal so durch den Thread geschaut und meine ersten Ergebnisse verglichen. Damals noch mit dem OC-Ready Treiber mit 1925MHz und 1200Mhz auf dem HBM knap 29000 Punkte im Firestrike gehabt. Nun sind das schon 30500, aber mit 1900 und 1250 auf dem HBM. Bissl was hat sich schon getan, wenn auch net sooo viel


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2019)

Es gab diverse überarbeitung die auf Basis der Unreal Engine bessere Leistung bringen. 4k Opt kann man in etwa mit der Unrealengine vergleichen.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

Wow...Tiefstand: 16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

649...also war meine Early-Adopter-Fee Knapp 170 Euronen  Naja, das geht ja eigentlich noch


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (12. April 2019)

Neuer Tiefpreis für die VII in DE: 649,00 

Wer hat noch keine, wer möchte noch eine weitere? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benji21 (12. April 2019)

BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Neuer Tiefpreis für die VII in DE: 649,00
> 
> Wer hat noch keine, wer möchte noch eine weitere?
> 
> ...



Hört auf mich zu triggern, sonst kaufe ich noch eine mit Bykski Block!


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2019)

Ich hab heute Nacht noch eine geholt - bei meinem Glück noch ne Gurke...


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

Wollt ihr CF machen oder einfach yolo? xDD Naja gut, wenn man ne Gurke hat kann man die trotzdem für 500 weiterverkaufen. Das wäre dann eine kleine Investition in ein besseres OC-Potential und non-OCer (warum auch immer die dann eine VII holen) freuen sich


----------



## Benji21 (12. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Nacht noch eine geholt - bei meinem Glück noch ne Gurke...



Evtl. schlage ich nächsten Monat nochmal bei der Sapphire zu, vielleicht hab ich ja nochmal Glück


----------



## Benji21 (12. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wollt ihr CF machen oder einfach yolo? xDD Naja gut, wenn man ne Gurke hat kann man die trotzdem für 500 weiterverkaufen. Das wäre dann eine kleine Investition in ein besseres OC-Potential und non-OCer (warum auch immer die dann eine VII holen) freuen sich



Ich würde dann wirklich CF austesten, hab da noch ein paar Spiele wie Witcher 3 die gezockt werden wollen...


----------



## DARPA (12. April 2019)

Hört auf, ich hab letztens auch schon drüber nachgedacht. 

Einzig meine Faulheit, eines neues Netzteil zu verbauen, hat mich abgehalten


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Ich würde dann wirklich CF austesten, hab da noch ein paar Spiele wie Witcher 3 die gezockt werden wollen...



WOzu dann CF? Ich hab TW3 jetzt erst wieder durch, 130h in 4k, max Details natürlich (ohne Hairworks, da wie immer verbuggt und hässlich) mit einer VII und 1900MHz, alles flüßig, keine Ruckler nix, außer ab und an, wenn ein paar Kikimoren-Eier zerstört wurden, aber das ist 0.01% ach nichtmal xD Da brauchst du keine zweite VII für xD


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> WOzu dann CF? Ich hab TW3 jetzt erst wieder durch, 130h in 4k, max Details natürlich (ohne Hairworks, da wie immer verbuggt und hässlich) mit einer VII und 1900MHz, alles flüßig, keine Ruckler nix, außer ab und an, wenn ein paar Kikimoren-Eier zerstört wurden, aber das ist 0.01% ach nichtmal xD Da brauchst du keine zweite VII für xD



Ohne Hairworks? 

Ich spiele mit den NV-Effekten auf max., es sieht einfach viel besser aus mit. 

Auch wenn das übertriebene Gewehe und Gewackel nerven könnte. Kann man aber bessern: More Realistic Wind Effect at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


Und nein, kein CF. 

Ich teste einfach ob ich vielleicht mal Glück habe. Die nicht gebrauchte Kare kann ich dann ja verkaufen, evtl. gleich mit Morhpeus und Noctuas. Richtig schlecht ist ja meine Gurke nicht, 1850MHz unhörbar ist ja nicht zu verachten...


----------



## Benji21 (12. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> WOzu dann CF? Ich hab TW3 jetzt erst wieder durch, 130h in 4k, max Details natürlich (ohne Hairworks, da wie immer verbuggt und hässlich) mit einer VII und 1900MHz, alles flüßig, keine Ruckler nix, außer ab und an, wenn ein paar Kikimoren-Eier zerstört wurden, aber das ist 0.01% ach nichtmal xD Da brauchst du keine zweite VII für xD



Jetzt versau es mir nicht! xD Müsste die dann eh undervolten, Max OC wird mit nur 1000 Watt etwas dünn...


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ohne Hairworks?
> 
> Ich spiele mit den NV-Effekten auf max., es sieht einfach viel besser aus mit.
> 
> ...



Nee, mit Hairworks clippen die Haare mehr in Kleidung und hängen manchmal einfach in der Luft, das ist meganervig. Effektiv sehen auch nur bestimmte Gegner mit Fell besser aus, bei Geralt selbst gefällt mir z.B. das Standardhaar gar besser. Bei Ciri auch, nur Triss und Yen sehen mit Hairworks besser aus finde ich...aber das rumgeclippe!

@Benji Ja nix! Du brauchst das doch net und warum reichen 1KW nicht? XD nur weil du mit Spikes darüber kommst ab und an passt das trotzdem, du hast ja wohl ein gutes Netzteil. Overload können die, senkt nur die Effizienz ein wenig. Mit deinem TR hast du in jedem Fall genügend Lanes..aber solange du kein 100+Hz UHD Display hast lohnt CF gar nicht..und dann die Frametimes...eher schlechter denn besser :I


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

OHH!!!!!!

Bald bin ich auch unter Wasser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benji21 (12. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Nee, mit Hairworks clippen die Haare mehr in Kleidung und hängen manchmal einfach in der Luft, das ist meganervig. Effektiv sehen auch nur bestimmte Gegner mit Fell besser aus, bei Geralt selbst gefällt mir z.B. das Standardhaar gar besser. Bei Ciri auch, nur Triss und Yen sehen mit Hairworks besser aus finde ich...aber das rumgeclippe!
> 
> @Benji Ja nix! Du brauchst das doch net und warum reichen 1KW nicht? XD nur weil du mit Spikes darüber kommst ab und an passt das trotzdem, du hast ja wohl ein gutes Netzteil. Overload können die, senkt nur die Effizienz ein wenig. Mit deinem TR hast du in jedem Fall genügend Lanes..aber solange du kein 100+Hz UHD Display hast lohnt CF gar nicht..und dann die Frametimes...eher schlechter denn besser :I



Wenn ich die VII ans maximum knüppel säuft er aktuell gut 500 Watt aus der Dose.  Ist ein Seasonic, das sollte schon passen. Die Frage ist ob es dann evtl. später noch für nen 3000er Threadripper am Anschlag reicht. ^^ 

Monitor kommt auch bald noch neu, entweder der Nachfolger von meinem Samsung oder der 4k Acer mit 144Hz und HDR 1000 (43 Zoll). Da muss ich aber noch schauen, 32:9 sind zwar für zocken etc. geil aber bei Fernzugriff, streamen und Co. grausig.

Werde heute nochmal den Ram zurück bauen, die 3333 MHz sind nicht so stabil wie ich es gerne hätte. Denke ich lege mir die neuen entweder auf Seite oder ich verticke die wieder. ^^


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> OHH!!!!!!
> 
> Bald bin ich auch unter Wasser
> 
> ...




Will dir die Freude nicht nehmen, aber das kennst du: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß ?

Wobei bei deiner Karte wird das nichts ausmachen - die rennt dann mit 2300...


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

Naja, vergiss nicht, dass ich auch gescheiten Airflow habe, je nachdem ob die Eiswolf Be Quiets ruhig sind (könnte ich eigentlich mal schauen) hau ich mir die 2x A12x25 + noch einen an die Seite um Frischluft ins Gehäuse zu jagen, das heißt, dass die Graka komplett mit Luft überdeckt ist. Das sollte schon was ausmachen bei dieser Halb/Halb-Lösung. Besser als Stock/Ghetto-Mod werden die Temps aber allemal sein, das ist es mir schon Wert. Ich brauch nur knapp 10° bessere Junction um auch im Sommer 2050MHz stabil zu betreiben unter Extremszenarien ohne das es throttelt xD das langt mir auch


----------



## Benji21 (12. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, vergiss nicht, dass ich auch gescheiten Airflow habe, je nachdem ob die Eiswolf Be Quiets ruhig sind (könnte ich eigentlich mal schauen) hau ich mir die 2x A12x25 + noch einen an die Seite um Frischluft ins Gehäuse zu jagen, das heißt, dass die Graka komplett mit Luft überdeckt ist. Das sollte schon was ausmachen bei dieser Halb/Halb-Lösung. Besser als Stock/Ghetto-Mod werden die Temps aber allemal sein, das ist es mir schon Wert. Ich brauch nur knapp 10° bessere Junction um auch im Sommer 2050MHz stabil zu betreiben unter Extremszenarien ohne das es throttelt xD das langt mir auch



Die solltest du locker schaffen, das richtig wichtige (Chip/HBM) wird ja vom Block aktiv gekühlt, nur halt Spawa & Co. nicht. Aber auch die haben natürlich ne wesentlich größere Fläche mit dem Kühler als beim Ghetto-Mod.


----------



## Eyren (12. April 2019)

Wahrscheinlich haben die MEINEN VII Block für eure doofe AIO Lösung genommen. Vor 5min kam die email das mein Block sich noch bis 24.04 verzögert........


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben die MEINEN VII Block für eure doofe AIO Lösung genommen. Vor 5min kam die email das mein Block sich noch bis 24.04 verzögert........



Deswegen bin ich zum Bykski umgeschwenkt. Bei mir hiess es erst 29.03, dann 17.04, jetzt 24.04...

Die AiO nutzt ja den Standardkühler, nur der Alublock muss da angepasst werden... du hast doch den Fullcover bestellt, oder?


----------



## Eyren (12. April 2019)

Hatte ich auch ernsthaft überlegt. Andererseits hab ich die nächsten zwei Wochen, Ostern sei dank eigentlich recht viel Stress so das ich von 06:00Uhr bis ca. 19:00Uhr außer Haus sein werde. 

Vielleicht ist es besser so denn noch schlimmer wäre es die Teile im Bastelkeller zu haben und keine Zeit zu finden.

Nur wenn es nochmal verschoben wird, wird die gesamte Bestellung gecancelt und bei Bykski geshopt.


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2019)

Wollte eigentlich nur einen Tempsensor nebst Anzeige bei Aquatuning holen, und hab gesehn dass die einen Alphacool-Gutscheincode haben diese Woche: 15% - also ist jetzt nebst Kleinzeug auch ein CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch...


----------



## spl1ce (12. April 2019)

Ich würde nur den Eiswolf Block nehmen und min. einen 360er Radi dazu. Mit dem 240er wirst du nicht glücklich @ Shadow


----------



## Edelhamster (12. April 2019)

Also mit dem GPX240 auf meiner Vega64 war ich absolut zufrieden. Hat die Karte mit 800rpm richtig schön leise unter 60°C gehalten. Mehr OC-Potential  erhält man mit einem normalen Fullcover-Kühler ganz bestimmt, aber in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung und wenn es vorzugsweise um eine Reduzierung der Lautstärke geht, dann passt die GPX-Serie mMn.  
 Werd nach Verfügbarkeit wohl auch eine meiner Karten darauf umbauen und dann über die Schnellkupplungen den aktuell ungenutzten 240ér Radiator meines alten Vega64-GPX zusätzlich mit einbinden.  

 In Bezug auf Überlegungen für die Anschaffung einer zweiten Seven muss ich sagen, dass man sich damit in verdammt unwegsames Hard-/Software-Terrain begibt.
 Kommunikation zu "CrossFire" findet seitens AMD eigentlich gar nicht nicht mehr statt. Schwach wahrnehmbare Echo´s von in 2016 vorgestellten mGPU-Implementierungen, sowie ein letzter Nachruf in Form von SOTTR, viel mehr ist da nicht mehr.
 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im aktuellen Adrenalin 19.4.1 wie "enable Crossfire", "enable Frame-Pacing", die Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf die in der Vergangenheit von AMD zur Verfügung gestellten DX11 CrossFire-Profile, oder alternativ "AFR-Friendly", "1x1 optimized"," AFR-compatible", erinnern an eine mehr- oder minder glorreiche Ära von Dual-GPU Setups. 

 Nach meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand sind DX11 CF-Profile auf der VII heute aber gänzlich ohne Funktion!

 Muss sagen, dass ich auch erst wenige Stunden zum Testen hatte und jetzt am WE erst mehr Zeit investieren kann. Paar mehr Treiber und Anwendungen durchtesten, aber die ersten Eindrücke sind wahrlich nicht vielversprechend.  
  Ich habe mir die zweite Karte in vollem Bewusstsein über den aktuell unbekannten Kenntnisstand zu CF und mGPU gekauft. Will dieser undeutlichen Kommunikation irgendwo auf die Spur gehen.  

 MSI und XFX bewerben DX11 CF tatsächlich auf Ihren Produktseiten zu der VII. Das war hier im Thread paar Seiten vorher ja auch schon verlinkt worden.  
 Naja mal sehen, wenn ich´s am WE unter DX11 nicht ans laufen kriege frage ich mal blöd bei AMD nach.

Reines DX12 oder Vulkan mGPU ist nicht wirklich stark verbreitet, aber ich habe etwas recherchiert und teste ganz fleißig 

edit: Ein leeres Feld in folgender Übersicht bedeutet mein Test steht noch aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (12. April 2019)

Ok wer es nicht mitbekommen hat dieses Wochenende ist Open Beta von Anno1800.

Und ja also wie soll ich sagen 3440x1440 maxed out....33FPS wenn ich raus zoome, schaue ich mir meine Bewohner an gibt es den 5 FPS Fotomodus. Ich mein klar gehen auch geschmeidige 70+ FPS aber doch mit für mich ungekannten Regelungen nach links der Schieber. Hatte ja erst gehofft es liegt an meiner CPU das meine Finanzministerin mir Geld für eine neue CPU gibt aber nein 100% GPU.

Edelhamster teste doch mal Anno mit CF vlt. brauch ich mehr GraKa´s.


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ok wer es nicht mitbekommen hat dieses Wochenende ist Open Beta von Anno1800.
> 
> Und ja also wie soll ich sagen 3440x1440 maxed out....33FPS wenn ich raus zoome, schaue ich mir meine Bewohner an gibt es den 5 FPS Fotomodus. Ich mein klar gehen auch geschmeidige 70+ FPS aber doch mit für mich ungekannten Regelungen nach links der Schieber. Hatte ja erst gehofft es liegt an meiner CPU das meine Finanzministerin mir Geld für eine neue CPU gibt aber nein 100% GPU.
> 
> Edelhamster teste doch mal Anno mit CF vlt. brauch ich mehr GraKa´s.



Es gibt bei Anno einfach ein,zwei kritische Einstellungen die reduziert werden müssen, das war bereits in der closed Beta so. Zudem sollte man DX12 verwenden.


----------



## Eyren (12. April 2019)

Gut closed Beta hab ich nicht gespielt und mich ehrlich auch nicht drüber informiert. Wollte mir die Vorfreude nicht nehmen. DX12 ist eines der ersten Sachen die ich umstelle. Noch Tipps welche kritischen Einstellungen gemeint sind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab ich zwischen 65-75FPS bei meinem OC-Profil. Allerdings auch 113°C Junction.

€dit sagt: Im UV Profil mit 1750MHz bei 961mV gibt es sogar freeze bei dem Spiel. Und da sag nochmal jemand TD2 wäre ein guter Stabilitätstest. Ich installier gleich WoW und bau meine GTX560Ti ein und hab beim neuen Raid spaß.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

Echt? Ist Anno so hart für die GPU? Das überrascht mich eigentlich, besonders da Spiele ala Anno meist extreme CPU-Leistung benötigen, da es ja eher um die Anzahl der Objekte geht, wenn die FPS rasch in den Keller droppen. Aber gut, Anno war nie meins, hab also keinen Vergleich. Wenn die Beta free ist, kann ichs aber gern mal gegentesten mit meinem 9900k @5GHz.

@AiO von Alphacool: Ja, so was ich gesehen habe ist die AIO schon deutlich besser als die meisten Customs bei der 2080/Ti und die sind schon deutlich bessers als das Ref. der VII. Da ja schon alles preinstalled ist, werde ich noch einen A12x25 holen, dann die 3x die ich habe an die Seite des Gehäuses für Frischluft packen, meine A14 als Intake von oben umstellen und die AIO unten befestigen als Exhaust. Die Gehäuselüfter sollten im Gehäuse dann mehr als genug Frischluft bereitstellen um sowohl die passiv-gekühlten parts wie VRMs und Co. frisch zu halten, als auch genügend Luft für die AIO zu stellen. Muss ich probieren, ich freue mich schon! 

Hoffe das wird aber nicht so eine Nummer wie: "ja, nächste Woche kannst du bestellen, dauert aber 1 Monat bis es bei dir ankommt  " Ne Verbesserung ggü meinem Ghetto_mod wird es in jedem Fall sein, Geräuschkulisse ist mir mehr oder minder egal, denke aber bei der Potenz der AIO, dass ich alles recht ruhig halten können sollte @~2Ghz. Es muss ja dann ansonsten nur kurz mal die 2.3GHz in FS schaffen, damit ich mir die Krone wieder aufsetzen kann (der Hauptgrund des Kaufs ist das zwar nicht, aber denke, auch nur mit 10° besser Junction, wird aber wohl mehr sein, werde ich CarbonFire kriegen!)! Bin gespannt was mein golden sample so alles schafft mit besserer Kühlung


----------



## Eyren (12. April 2019)

Ja ist frei für alle. Wäre echt super wenn du es testen könntest. Hab nochmal insgesamt alles auf "hoch" runter gedreht und bin bei ~ 85FPS. Also klar das läuft echt rund und sieht auch mit "nur" hoch sehr gut aus aber wie JSX schon sagte bin auch ich davon ausgegangen das Anno eher auf die CPU geht.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2019)

Ok! Ich lade es wenn ich heimkomme direkt herunter und werde dann am Nachmittag mal testen


----------



## Edelhamster (12. April 2019)

Ich spam mal noch ein kleines Update dazwischen


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ja ist frei für alle. Wäre echt super wenn du es testen könntest. Hab nochmal insgesamt alles auf "hoch" runter gedreht und bin bei ~ 85FPS. Also klar das läuft echt rund und sieht auch mit "nur" hoch sehr gut aus aber wie JSX schon sagte bin auch ich davon ausgegangen das Anno eher auf die CPU geht.



Schatten und Sichtweite.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. April 2019)

Mhm, ich hab keine Ahnung wie diese Art Games funktioniert, hab aber auf jeden Fall in der ersten Mission, einfach nur auf dem Wasser zw. 35-45FPS in UHD, max Settings und 2x AA, je nach Zoomfaktor xD Ich weiß nicht einmal, wie ich mich bewege, scheint wenig Intuitiv zu sein. WASD macht nix, Maus macht nix, nen Mode-Switch hab ich auch net gefunden. Wenn man Manuals befragen muss für die Basis-Steuerung, dann gefällt mir das nicht. 99% aller anderen games gehen doch auch nach Schema F 

Aber mal zum Benchen..das einheitlich zu bekommen wird schwierig xD

Meine i9 wird knapp 15° Grad wärmer als in DMC5 bei 155FPS und WQHD xD also denke ich mal, dass das Spiel sehr wohl von einer starken CPU profitiert. Auslastung war um die 60% auf allen Kernen im Mittel. In der ersten Szene xD


----------



## gaussmath (13. April 2019)

@ Edelhamster: Was hast du denn da eingestellt? Ich habe mit der 2080 Ti 69 FPS in Strange Brigade @4k und DX12.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. April 2019)

Also das neue Anno heizt ganz schön aber AMD muss da was am Treiber machen, ich hätte da gern paar FPS mehr.
Selbst die alte 1080 TI @ Stock fährt über die Radeon VII drüber.


----------



## Benji21 (13. April 2019)

Zu Anno: in 3840x1080 im Schnitt 36 GPU und 50 Grad Junction @ Stock, gestern mit 2000/1100 hat sich nach rund 4,5 Stunden der Treiber verabschiedet. Wassertemperatur maximal 25 Grad.

FPS Stock: 34-50, OC 44-65. In Full HD müsste es also das doppelte sein in etwa (da ich die doppelte Pixelmenge schubse).

Settings ist alles auf Anschlag mit DX12.


----------



## Tobias88 (13. April 2019)

Hallo @ all,

habe bei Shadow of Tomb Raider das problem die Schatten (niedrig - hoch) an sind in Menü flackert es wie sau, drücke start crash das Spiel. Wenn ich aber schatten aus kann ich Spielen (kein Flackern in Menü).

Bei Rise of Tomb Raider kann ich alles auf max Spielen ohne Probleme.

MFG Tobi

Alle ein schönes Wochenende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (13. April 2019)

Und es geht weiter abwärts! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (13. April 2019)

Gibt's das Spielebundle eigentlich noch?


----------



## gbm31 (13. April 2019)

Nein.

Ich lade jetzt Anno runter - ist nicht mein Genre aber Stabitests sind immer willkommen.

Ich denke ich werde meine wenn die neue besser sein sollte  für 550€ verkaufen.


----------



## Benji21 (13. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Ich lade jetzt Anno runter - ist nicht mein Genre aber Stabitests sind immer willkommen.
> 
> Ich denke ich werde meine wenn die neue besser sein sollte  für 550€ verkaufen.



Stabi mäßig bist du vermutlich mit RE:2 und DMC5 besser dran in der Hinsicht denke ich. Nichts desto Trotz ist Anno ziemlich gut wenn es darum geht ein paar Stunden Lebenszeit zu verballern...


----------



## JSXShadow (13. April 2019)

Anno belastet das Gesamtsystem mehr. Wenn man also auf Luftkühlung setzt, dann kann die Hitze der CPU auch der GPU einheizen


----------



## drstoecker (13. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also mit dem GPX240 auf meiner Vega64 war ich absolut zufrieden. Hat die Karte mit 800rpm richtig schön leise unter 60°C gehalten. Mehr OC-Potential  erhält man mit einem normalen Fullcover-Kühler ganz bestimmt, aber in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung und wenn es vorzugsweise um eine Reduzierung der Lautstärke geht, dann passt die GPX-Serie mMn.
> Werd nach Verfügbarkeit wohl auch eine meiner Karten darauf umbauen und dann über die Schnellkupplungen den aktuell ungenutzten 240ér Radiator meines alten Vega64-GPX zusätzlich mit einbinden.
> 
> In Bezug auf Überlegungen für die Anschaffung einer zweiten Seven muss ich sagen, dass man sich damit in verdammt unwegsames Hard-/Software-Terrain begibt.
> ...



 Naja ein Wert von 60grad oder etwas drunter ist schon sehr hoch! Bei mir gehts Max mit 40grad und darunter mit custom wakü. Mit dem eiswolf hatte ich Max 50grad mit Stock werten, die Lüfter liefen dabei auch nicht silent aber Hauptsache kühl.


----------



## Edelhamster (13. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @ Edelhamster: Was hast du denn da eingestellt? Ich habe mit der 2080 Ti 69 FPS in Strange Brigade @4k und DX12.


War das Ultra-Preset in 4K mit DX12. Erreiche da mit einer VII@stock rund 85FPS auf meinem System. Wenn ich die zweite zuschalte sind es 163FPS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tobias88 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> habe bei Shadow of Tomb Raider das problem die Schatten (niedrig - hoch)  an sind in Menü flackert es wie sau, drücke start crash das Spiel. Wenn  ich aber schatten aus kann ich Spielen (kein Flackern in Menü).
> Bei Rise of Tomb Raider kann ich alles auf max Spielen ohne Probleme.
> MFG Tobi


Hab im mGPU-Betrieb leider auch Probleme mit den Schatten in SOTTR. Wenn die auf niedrig stehen läuft es noch teils, aber alles andere crasht.
Ansonsten ist die Performance-Skalierung ganz nett 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (13. April 2019)

Der Alphacool Fullcover scheint nicht so der Bringer zu sein: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## Eyren (14. April 2019)

Solche Berichte versüßen mir die Wartezeit.......nicht.

Aber zumindest weiß ich nun das ich schon mal wärmepads bestellen kann.


----------



## Tobias88 (14. April 2019)

Hallo Edelhamster, habe nochmal versuch mit deinen einstellung ohne erfolg.

Die Skalierung ist top keine frage

Deine List wegen mGpu kann ich dir noch was sagen:

Sniper Elite 4 läuft sehr gut

Battlefield 1 kann ich nur bestätigen

Deus Ex Mankind Divded geht nicht (Obwohl es gehen soll).

HITMAN läuft sehr gut.

Die Radeon VII is ja die Vega 64 also müsste ja eigentlich die Dx11 crossfire Porfile auch funktionieren. Oder denke ich da was falsch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Tobi


----------



## gaussmath (14. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> War das Ultra-Preset in 4K mit DX12. Erreiche da mit einer VII@stock rund 85FPS auf meinem System. Wenn ich die zweite zuschalte sind es 163FPS.



Ich war gestern geistig umnachtet und habe mit 200% von 1440p getestet... Kannst du die Frametimes mal bitte mit OCAT aufzeichnen? Würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## RX480 (14. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hab im mGPU-Betrieb leider auch Probleme mit den Schatten in SOTTR. Wenn die auf niedrig stehen läuft es noch teils, aber alles andere crasht.



In neueren NV-Games gibt es "indirekte" Schatten, die bei Cf/SLi Probleme machen. Die SLi-Hacks deaktivieren Diese.
Man sollte generell mit Schatten auf niedrig und Kantenglättung auf FXAA spielen. TAA könnte genauso Probleme machen.
(Alle Settings , die den Datenverkehr "rückwärts" zw. den beiden Grakas erfordern, um das aktuelle Bild mit dem Vorgänger zu vergleichen beim Postprocessing)
Für mGPU ist Es sinnvoller RoTR zu kaufen.
(SoTR crashed auch gern im Menü; fail Programmierung ?))


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Der Alphacool Fullcover scheint nicht so der Bringer zu sein: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, habe mir letzte Woche den Alphacool bestellt wegen der 15% Rabattaktion.
Hier konnte ich inklusive der Backplate und Versand bei 112€ einfach nicht wiederstehen.

Wenn´s bei mir ähnlich ausfällt,  gibts hier direkt News dazu und das Ding können sie sich in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## Eyren (14. April 2019)

Hoffen wir einfach mal das besagte fehlende Wärmeleitpads nur ein Verpackungsfehler waren. Scheint ja das größte Problem gewesen zu sein. Ich werd halt wie schon geschrieben nochmal extra Pads bestellen. Ist zwar absolut nicht Sinn der Sache bei über 100€ noch das Zubehör extra zu besorgen aber ich bin zu heiß  aufs basteln als das ich den Block dann zurück schicke und mir einen neuen Order.


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. April 2019)

mich würde Interessieren was die Anleitung sagt?
Dann wissen wir direkt, obs ein Fehler bei der Verpackung ist, oder nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hoffen wir einfach mal das besagte fehlende Wärmeleitpads nur ein Verpackungsfehler waren. Scheint ja das größte Problem gewesen zu sein. Ich werd halt wie schon geschrieben nochmal extra Pads bestellen. Ist zwar absolut nicht Sinn der Sache bei über 100€ noch das Zubehör extra zu besorgen aber ich bin zu heiß  aufs basteln als das ich den Block dann zurück schicke und mir einen neuen Order.


Kontaktiere mal den Hersteller Support!


Stiffmeister schrieb:


> mich würde Interessieren was die Anleitung sagt?
> Dann wissen wir direkt, obs ein Fehler bei der Verpackung ist, oder nicht vorgesehen.


Sind keine Pads vorgesehen, nur die Rückseite!

http://www.alphacool.com/download/GPX-A-RADEON-VII-M01_Eisblock_Plexi_Light.pdf


----------



## Eyren (14. April 2019)

Hab es auch so eben recherchiert. Sind keine Kühlpads vorgesehen. Denke ich werde aufgrund der Lieferprobleme und dem Testbericht nun auch abbestellen.


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hab es auch so eben recherchiert. Sind keine Kühlpads vorgesehen. Denke ich werde aufgrund der Lieferprobleme und dem Testbericht nun auch abbestellen.


Gibts sonst noch irgendenwo Bewertungen/Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## JSXShadow (14. April 2019)

Na, da bestell ich dann auch gleich welche mit, auch wenn der Block bei der AIO des Eisbärs anders ist. Man weiß ja nie. Kann jemand gute WLPads empfehlen?

Vorteil bei der AIO ist, dass es bereits Tests mit RTX2080/Ti gibt und die Ergebnisse dort, bei durchaus vergleichbarer TDP, ziemlich gut ausfallen (25°+ Verbesserung ggü Custom Karten). Hoffe die AIO kommt bald. Wenn ich tatsächlich bis zu 25° bessere Temps habe, das für "nur" 180,- rum, das wäre ja schon ziemlich nice (ich setze extra niedrig an, kann auch wesentlich mehr sein). Wenn man halt noch gar keine Wakü hat...hab mir mal Angebote bei EKWB und Alphacool geholt für 2x280er und einen 340 Radi mit Pumpe und allem drum und dran..700 Euronen OHNE Lüfter.. xDD teuerer Spaß! Der Sommer kommt, hoffe das regelt sich alles bald


----------



## FreitaMa (14. April 2019)

Mal eine kleine Zwischenfragen: Funktioniert eigentlich Crossfire mit den Vega 7 Karten ?


----------



## JSXShadow (14. April 2019)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Zwischenfragen: Funktioniert eigentlich Crossfire mit den Vega 7 Karten ?



Schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Da wird das besprochen (also 10 seiten ung. und immer mal wieder dazwischen). Kommt halt auf die Spiele an, wie immer. Ich halte von mGPU nix, mehr FPS doch schlechtere Frametimes...mit Freesync scheint das ein wenig sinnlos. Smoothness ist das wichtigste imho, nicht hohe FPS.


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2019)

Wenn ich Edelhamster richtig verstanden habe, funktioniert CF auf der 7 nur noch per explizit mGPU. Also wenn die Anwendung / der Developer selbst direkt mehrere GPUs ansteuert.
Voraussetzung dafür ist ne explizite API - also DX12, Vulkan

Wenn ich ihn weiterhin richtig verstehe, sind alle Funktionen des Treibers (implizit mGPU) nicht mehr vorhanden. Somit kann man treibersseitig kein CF erzwingen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Na, da bestell ich dann auch gleich welche mit, auch wenn der Block bei der AIO des Eisbärs anders ist. Man weiß ja nie. Kann jemand gute WLPads empfehlen?
> 
> Vorteil bei der AIO ist, dass es bereits Tests mit RTX2080/Ti gibt und die Ergebnisse dort, bei durchaus vergleichbarer TDP, ziemlich gut ausfallen (25°+ Verbesserung ggü Custom Karten). Hoffe die AIO kommt bald. Wenn ich tatsächlich bis zu 25° bessere Temps habe, das für "nur" 180,- rum, das wäre ja schon ziemlich nice (ich setze extra niedrig an, kann auch wesentlich mehr sein). Wenn man halt noch gar keine Wakü hat...hab mir mal Angebote bei EKWB und Alphacool geholt für 2x280er und einen 340 Radi mit Pumpe und allem drum und dran..700 Euronen OHNE Lüfter.. xDD teuerer Spaß! Der Sommer kommt, hoffe das regelt sich alles bald



Es würde mich überraschen, wenn sich die Ergebnisse von Vega 10, Turing oder Pascal auf Vega 20/die Radeon VII übertragen lassen. Erst Recht bei deinem geplanten OC @2050MHz und >=350W mit einem Alphacool Eiswolf 240mm Radiator. Stichwort Packdichte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. April 2019)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Es würde mich überraschen, wenn sich die Ergebnisse von Vega 10, Turing oder Pascal auf Vega 20/die Radeon VII übertragen lassen. Erst Recht bei deinem geplanten OC @2050MHz und >=350W mit einem Alphacool Eiswolf 240mm Radiator. Stichwort Packdichte:



Naja, wir müssen ja immer den Vergleich sehen zu dem Stock-Kühler. Dahingehend sollte das passen. Hab selbst ja ein golden Sample, habe mit den Settings max 340W in der Spitze, average eher um die 290W. Brauche ja auch nur 1070mV max dafür. Das brauchen manche für Stock.

Aber davon mal ab, hab komplett Noctua A12x25 im Gehäuse an der Seite (3x) die das gesamte Case mit frischluft versorgen und auch über die GPU fegen und die werden dann auch auf dem Eisbär Platz nehmen. Geräuschkulisse ist mir relativ, selbst wenn die mit 100% laufen, das tuen sie ja momentan auch. Airflow ist mir wichtig und die 240mm sind ja nur für die GPU beim Eisbär und die anderen Bauteile werden semi-passiv gekühlt. Es wird sich da an der Kühlleistung schon einiges verbessern. Das setting läuft aktuell auch auf meinem Ghetto-Mod, ich komme nach 1h Dauertest aber ins Throttlen, daher benutze ich es nicht. Besonders DMC5 haut hier richtig hart rein mit 155FPS @WQHD. Aktuell hab ich ja auch nur 21° Raumtemp im Schnitt...das ändert sich aber im Sommer auf max 29° (Kellerwohnung). Da throttelt es dann natürlich noch mehr.

Ich denke ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass mit dem Eisbär das Ganze dann nicht mehr throttelt, auch nicht im Sommer und das reicht mir schon! Wenn ich in dem Setting in 1h Superpostition 4k optimized 90° nicht übersteige in der Junction, dann gehe ich auf mein 2120MHz Setting @1094mV. Also wenn die Kühlleistung wesentlich besser ist als erwartet.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. April 2019)

Ok, dann bin ich auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt. Im Turbinenbetrieb fehlt mir das Gespür für eine Leistungseinschätzung.

Ich halte die GPU-Only Auslegung von gbm31 für gut gelungen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-295.html#post9814970

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-298.html#post9816278


----------



## JSXShadow (14. April 2019)

Na ich erst! xD Hoffe natürlich, dass es keine groben Probleme gibt und sich Alphacool das spezielle Design der VII zu herzen nimmt und dann auch alles ordentlich aufsitzt. Werde nicht den Fehler machen, wie bisher und immer erstmal nur kurz den Kühler aufsetzen mit WLPaste und kurz Druck ausüben und schauen, ob auch überall Kontakt ist. Hab noch 5x kleine Tuben NT-H1 und ne große Tube H2! Mhm, vlt setz ich die Karte unter WLPaste  jk

EDIT: Man muss bei gbm31 auch sagen, dass er durch seinen Aufbau nicht wirklich viel Airflow hat. Aktiv Luft zu bewegen hat auch zu einem offenen Aufbau Vorteile, zumindest wenn man es ein wenig übertreibt, so wie ich  Nur schade dass es von den A12x25 keine 140mm-Version gibt  sonst könnte ich komplett darauf umrüsten xD dann bleibts auch leise


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2019)

Also mein Setting mit M2 surrt immer noch.zwar minimal korrigiert auf 2020/1218 mit Open Draw aber bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung.


----------



## sifusanders (14. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also mein Setting mit M2 surrt immer noch.zwar minimal korrigiert auf 2020/1218 mit Open Draw aber bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung.



Kriege meinen hbm niemals so hoch. Bei 1150 kriege ich schon Bildfehler in the division 2.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also mein Setting mit M2 surrt immer noch.zwar minimal korrigiert auf 2020/1218 mit Open Draw aber bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung.



Moin Gurdi, was sind denn deine max Junction-Temps die du bislang gemessen hast mit dem Setup? Denke der Morphi sollte analog gehen bis minimal schlechter sein als der Eisbär der kommt, aber ich würde die Kühlleistung erstmal gleichwertig einschätzen. Dann kann ich mir ein gutes Bild machen! Aber du gibst mir wie immer Hoffnung 

@sifuanders Ja, leider sind nicht alle Karten gleich, aber mach dir keinen Kopf. Der Performanceunterschied zw. 1000 und 1250 ist gering und zw. 1100 zu 1200 natürlich noch geringer. Auch 1100 übersteigt schon alles andere auf dem Markt (außer im Prof. Bereich) bei weitem in Sachen Bandbreite.

@Anno CB hat mal gebenched und ja, wie erwartet hat Anno massiven CPU-Hunger: 
Wenn man den 6700k mit dem 7700k gleichsetzt, dann ist der Unterschied zum Stock 9900k schon massiv, selbst in UHD.
Anno 1800 im Technik-Test: CPU-Benchmarks und Fazit - ComputerBase


----------



## BrandWolle (16. April 2019)

Neuer Adrenalin Treiber am Start 19.4.2

AMD Radeon Adrenalin Edition 19.4.2 driver Download


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

Hab mal etwas rumgespielt.
Gerade bei meinem Undervolt Setting macht der Morpheus II eine super Figur.

Assassins Creed Odyssey / 1440p / Max Setting
Radeon VII @ 1850 / 1150 @ 0,965 Volt

-GPU Temp 51°
-Hot Spot Temp 66°
-VRM Temp 53°
-Verbrauch 232 - 248W


The Division II / 1440p / Max Settings
Radeon VII @ 1850 / 1150 @ 0,965 Volt

-GPU Temp 53°
-Hot Spot Temp 65°
-VRM Temp 55°
-Verbrauch 240 - 251W


Superposition / 1080p Extreme
Radeon VII @ 1850 / 1150 @ 0,965 Volt

-GPU Temp 55°
-Hot Spot Temp 70°
-VRM Temp 59°
-Verbrauch 263 - 268W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte macht so richtig Spaß, ich habe noch genug Spielraum für ein gutes OC Setting (teste ich noch die Woche aus) und bei meinem Undervolt Setting drehen die Lüfter mit höchstens 53%, was in etwa 1200 RPM ausmacht, in meinem Fractal Design R5 ase unhörbar. Bei der Montage habe ich unterschiedliches anziehen der Schrauben für den GPU Kühler probiert, was an der Temp nichts ändert. Man kann also ruhig wieder überkreuz festziehen ohne eine schlechtere Kühlleistung fürchten zu müssen.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

Hast Du nen alten M2 oder die Vega-Edition ? Die Vega-Edition sollte ja ne glattere Kühlfläche haben.
Welchen Treiber nutzt Du aktuell ?
Hast Du ähnlich Eyren den Mittelwert im Wattman rel. hoch genommen ?


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

Ich habe den Morpheus II Vega genommen, der war billiger als der M II.
Treiber ist der 19.4.1, den 19.4.2 habe ich erst vor paar Minuten entdeckt.
Für die Temps habe ich GPU-Z genommen und für den Verbrauch mein Messgerät was den kompletten PC misst. Habe ich wohl vergessen dazu zu schreiben. Die Karte ist mit undervolt richtig sparsam und der Morpheus lässt die Karte kalt und leise arbeiten. So habe ich mir das ganze vorgestellt.


----------



## sifusanders (16. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas rumgespielt.
> Gerade bei meinem Undervolt Setting macht der Morpheus II eine super Figur.
> 
> Assassins Creed Odyssey / 1440p / Max Setting
> ...



Welche Schrauben hast Du verwendet, welches bracket und hast Du die Backplate drauf?


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

Die Original Schrauben vom Morpheus II Vega, das Bracket ist das Originale von AMD, ich habe lediglich die 4 Bohrungen die für den Original Kühler sind mit einem 5,5er Bohrer aufgebohrt damit die Schrauben vom Morpheus II durchgehen.
Die Backplate ist auch die Originale von AMD, lediglich etwas erweitert damit das Montage Kreuz vom Morpheus II Vega passt. Ist alles keine Hexerei wenn man einen Dremel hat, dauert etwa 15 Minuten (20 wenn man es schön machen will).


----------



## sifusanders (16. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Original Schrauben vom Morpheus II Vega, das Bracket ist das Originale von AMD, ich habe lediglich die 4 Bohrungen die für den Original Kühler sind mit einem 5,5er Bohrer aufgebohrt damit die Schrauben vom Morpheus II durchgehen.
> Die Backplate ist auch die Originale von AMD, lediglich etwas erweitert damit das Montage Kreuz vom Morpheus II Vega passt. Ist alles keine Hexerei wenn man einen Dremel hat, dauert etwa 15 Minuten (20 wenn man es schön machen will).



Gut dann pack ich meinen jetzt auch drauf!


----------



## JSXShadow (16. April 2019)

Die Sache mit dem Aufbohren ist genau was mich ein wenig abschreckt, hab selbst aber auch das passende Werkzeug nicht und auch keinen im Freundeskreis. Haben hier zwar nen Werkzeughandel, mit netten Leuten, aber die wollen auch bezahlt werden, dann warte ich lieber auf die AIO, aber die Temps sehen schonmal sehr nice aus! Danke Ralle! Denke ich kann deine Temps fast ein-zu-eins für die AIO übernehmen, besonders da deine Karte ähnlich gut zu takten geht wie meine. Für 1850 brauch ich auch um die 950-960mV. Hattest du die schon immer oder ist das jetzt die zweite Charge? Fettes GZ auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

@JSXShadow

Warum?
Wenn du das Bracket runterschrauben kannst, ist das vergrößern von Bohrlöchern ein Kinderspiel. Ich würde da eiskalt zum Baumarkt, dehnen was für die Kaffeekasse geben und es machen lassen, da kann nichts passieren. Vorher noch die Wärmeleitpads entfernen, dann können sich auch keine Materialrückstände vom bohren anheften. Nachbar oder Eltern haben auch keine Bohrmaschine?

Ja, ist immer noch meine erste Karte, die hat mal kurz Probleme gemacht, funktioniert seitdem ohne Probleme.
950mV sind so die magische Grenze bei meiner Karte, darunter neigt die Karte dazu Lags zu produzieren.


----------



## gbm31 (16. April 2019)

Die Sendungsverfolgung sagt meine Karte ist zugestellt worden, nur ich bin noch bis Donnerstag unterwegs...


----------



## sifusanders (16. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @JSXShadow
> 
> Warum?
> Wenn du das Bracket runterschrauben kannst, ist das vergrößern von Bohrlöchern ein Kinderspiel. Ich würde da eiskalt zum Baumarkt, dehnen was für die Kaffeekasse geben und es machen lassen, da kann nichts passieren. Vorher noch die Wärmeleitpads entfernen, dann können sich auch keine Materialrückstände vom bohren anheften. Nachbar oder Eltern haben auch keine Bohrmaschine?
> ...



950 ist doch ein guter Wert, oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich komme bei den meisten Spielen so weit runter, aber div 2 ist scheinbar ein anderes Biest und stürzt sporadisch ab. Manchmal nicht, manchmal nach Stunden, manchmal nach 20 min. Bin daher in 5er Schritten hoch und nun bei 976, wo ich bisher keine Abstürze mehr hatte - weder vom Spiel noch vom Treiber.
Kühler ist noch der originale ohne mods, junction aber nicht höher als 76 nach Stunden des Spielens (Lüfter auf 100%). Kann die hbm temp die Stabilität beeinflussen? Habe nämlich bei 1150, wie bereits vorher schon einmal erwähnt, schnell Bild Fehler


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (16. April 2019)

Juhu heute ist der Alphacool Eisblock gekommen. Bin schon neugierig auf den Umbau. Hat wer Erfahrung mit der Kühler Demontage? Tricks, Tipps?! Danke im voraus


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> 950 ist doch ein guter Wert, oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich komme bei den meisten Spielen so weit runter, aber div 2 ist scheinbar ein anderes Biest und stürzt sporadisch ab. Manchmal nicht, manchmal nach Stunden, manchmal nach 20 min. Bin daher in 5er Schritten hoch und nun bei 976, wo ich bisher keine Abstürze mehr hatte - weder vom Spiel noch vom Treiber.
> Kühler ist noch der originale ohne mods, junction aber nicht höher als 76 nach Stunden des Spielens (Lüfter auf 100%). Kann die hbm temp die Stabilität beeinflussen? Habe nämlich bei 1150, wie bereits vorher schon einmal erwähnt, schnell Bild Fehler



Scheinbar ein guter Wert, habe das ganze relativ wenig verfolgt und kann daher nicht wirklich was darüber sagen.
Ja, Division 2 ist ein guter Test für die Stabilität, das Game crasht gern wenn der Takt zu hoch bzw. Volt zu niedrig ist. Und ja, je niedriger die HBM Temp, desto besser. Bei meiner Karte gehen die 1200 HBM nur wenn diese unter 75° bleibt, paar Grad drüber und der HBM macht Problem. Mit meiner Lüfterkonstruktion aber kein Problem.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. April 2019)

PlayStation 5: Zen-2-Prozessor und Navi mit Raytracing von AMD bestaetigt - ComputerBase

Ach du scheise, Navi wird Raytracing unterstützen...

Meine R7 doch ein Fehlkauf


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Per Software kann jede GPU RayTracing, ich würde da noch nicht zu viel interpretieren.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

Blauerjaeger1 schrieb:


> Juhu heute ist der Alphacool Eisblock gekommen. Bin schon neugierig auf den Umbau. Hat wer Erfahrung mit der Kühler Demontage? Tricks, Tipps?! Danke im voraus



Es soll etwas mehr Spalt zw. dem unebenen Package und dem Kühler sein. Würde mal denken, das man etwas mehr WLP in der Mitte braucht.
(als bei der Konkurrenz)
Und die Spawas werden nur über die Backplate gekühlt ala Vega.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. April 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> PlayStation 5: Zen-2-Prozessor und Navi mit Raytracing von AMD bestaetigt - ComputerBase
> 
> Ach du scheise, Navi wird Raytracing unterstützen...
> 
> Meine R7 doch ein Fehlkauf



Freu dich eher, das bedeutet, dass wir das auch können werden 

Denke das Ganze wird für die Konsolen eher von der CPU erledigt, aber das ist nur meine Interpretation.


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (16. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Freu dich eher, das bedeutet, dass wir das auch können werden
> 
> Denke das Ganze wird für die Konsolen eher von der CPU erledigt, aber das ist nur meine Interpretation.



Danke für den Tipp 

Gibt's was zu beachten bei der Demontage des Original Kühlers?


----------



## JSXShadow (16. April 2019)

Blauerjaeger1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Gibt's was zu beachten bei der Demontage des Original Kühlers?



Hab ich noch nicht, hab selbst bislang nur die Lüfter abgenommen. Denke aber, dass es bei der Demontage nicht viel zu beachten gibt, ausser den Standard halt, Schrauben auf dem Package über Kreuz, sachte lösen, aber das ist ja normal.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

Nutzt die Alphacool die Originalbackplate ?
Dann sollte man mal schauen obs wie bei Ralle ne krumme Banane ist.


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Moin Gurdi, was sind denn deine max Junction-Temps die du bislang gemessen hast mit dem Setup? Denke der Morphi sollte analog gehen bis minimal schlechter sein als der Eisbär der kommt, aber ich würde die Kühlleistung erstmal gleichwertig einschätzen. Dann kann ich mir ein gutes Bild machen! Aber du gibst mir wie immer Hoffnung
> 
> @sifuanders Ja, leider sind nicht alle Karten gleich, aber mach dir keinen Kopf. Der Performanceunterschied zw. 1000 und 1250 ist gering und zw. 1100 zu 1200 natürlich noch geringer. Auch 1100 übersteigt schon alles andere auf dem Markt (außer im Prof. Bereich) bei weitem in Sachen Bandbreite.
> 
> ...



So etwa 105 max bei 1,1V in der RE 2 Engine.


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (16. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nutzt die Alphacool die Originalbackplate ?
> Dann sollte man mal schauen obs wie bei Ralle ne krumme Banane ist.


Nein is ne eigene dabei


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (16. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Na ich erst! xD Hoffe natürlich, dass es keine groben Probleme gibt und sich Alphacool das spezielle Design der VII zu herzen nimmt und dann auch alles ordentlich aufsitzt. Werde nicht den Fehler machen, wie bisher und immer erstmal nur kurz den Kühler aufsetzen mit WLPaste und kurz Druck ausüben und schauen, ob auch überall Kontakt ist. Hab noch 5x kleine Tuben NT-H1 und ne große Tube H2! Mhm, vlt setz ich die Karte unter WLPaste  jk
> 
> EDIT: Man muss bei gbm31 auch sagen, dass er durch seinen Aufbau nicht wirklich viel Airflow hat. Aktiv Luft zu bewegen hat auch zu einem offenen Aufbau Vorteile, zumindest wenn man es ein wenig übertreibt, so wie ich  Nur schade dass es von den A12x25 keine 140mm-Version gibt  sonst könnte ich komplett darauf umrüsten xD dann bleibts auch leise



Hast schon umgebaut? Beziehungsweise wie hats funktioniert?


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Nur schade dass es von den A12x25 keine 140mm-Version gibt  sonst könnte ich komplett darauf umrüsten xD dann bleibts auch leise




Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap 140x140x25mm 300-1500 U/min 24.6 dB(A) schwarz | Mindfactory.de


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (17. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Freu dich eher, das bedeutet, dass wir das auch können werden
> 
> Denke das Ganze wird für die Konsolen eher von der CPU erledigt, aber das ist nur meine Interpretation.



Also im Prinzip ist auch die 2080 ti zu lahm für Nbidia Dxr. Die Spiele machen gerade entweder nur Schatten oder nur Reflexion und Frames halbieren sich bei Stufe niedrig oder noch ein Drittel bleibt bei ultra... soviele Frames hab ich nicht zu verschenken


----------



## Ralle@ (17. April 2019)

Ist ja auch erst die 1. Gen die das kann, da war es von Anfang an klar dass die Leistung eher knapp wird.
Zudem müssen die Studios Erfahrung sammeln, das dauert sicher noch 2 Gens bis es wirklich was wird. Aktuell ist es nettes Gimmick und es zeigt wo es in Zukunft hingehen wird und sobald die Konsolen das können wird es flächendeckend auch im PC Bereich Einzug halten.


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2019)

Blauerjaeger1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Gibt's was zu beachten bei der Demontage des Original Kühlers?



Guck, dass du nen T8 Torx Bit im Haus hast, um die Schrauben der Backplate lösen zu können.
Ansonsten ist die Kühlerdemontage straight forward, wie bei anderen Karten auch.


----------



## sunyego (17. April 2019)

Kein wunder das der Preis so gefallen ist. Die 10000x bessere GTX2080Ti gab es in den letzen Wochen und monaten immer mal wieder für unter 800.- (Bild 1)

Das muss sehr ärgerlich sein für user die 720.- für die deutlich schlechterere VII ausgegeben haben,

Der preisverfall ist zwar ordentlich aber 640.- sind immer noch viel zu viel für die karte wie ich finde.


----------



## Eyren (17. April 2019)

Na ist denn hier grade ein Wind durch den thread geweht oder was war das für nen belangloses Säuseln......


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2019)

@sunny: Dann lies mal die Kritiken zu der 800 Euro 2080 Ti... Dann geht die Sonne aber unter.


----------



## sunyego (17. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @sunny: Dann lies mal die Kritiken zu der 800 Euro 2080 Ti...



.....muss die karte jetzt nicht krampfhaft versuchen schlechtzureden nur weil du 300€ mehr hingeblättert hast. Schlechte kritiken gibt es zu jeder GPU.

8 Bewertungen
5 von 5 Sternen

RTX2080TI PALIT
11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 | Mindfactory.de


Viel schneller und viel leiser als jede VII !   Das waren unschlagbare Schnäppchen für alle die bereit sind soviel Geld für eine GPU zu bezahlen !  Ich gehöre nicht zu der Gruppe.

799.- sind enorm viel Geld für eine GPU aber wenn man dieses monsterteil mit der VII vergleicht,  dann sind 80€ Aufpreis durchaus in Ordnung, mehr als "IN ORDNUNG"    Die Angebote gab es vor eineinhalb monaten und es war nicht die einzige RTX2080Ti die es für unter 800.- gab.


----------



## Eyren (17. April 2019)

Ich stimme dir sogar zu. Unter 900€ für eine 2080ti IST ein Schnäppchen. 

Aber der einzige der krampfhaft seit undenklichen Zeiten versucht etwas schlecht Zureden bist leider du. 

Niemand kam in den Turing thread und erklärte wie schlecht/teuer/laut die NVidia Karten sind.

Ja ich kenne deine amtwort: " natürlich kam niemand den NVidia ist total perfekt toll." 

Okay verstanden und hey du hast recht also Hopp in den passenden thread und lass uns Idioten alleine.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (17. April 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Kein wunder das der Preis so gefallen ist. Die 10000x bessere GTX2080Ti gab es in den letzen Wochen und monaten immer mal wieder für unter 800.- (Bild 1)
> 
> Das muss sehr ärgerlich sein für user die 720.- für die deutlich schlechterere VII ausgegeben haben,
> 
> Der preisverfall ist zwar ordentlich aber 640.- sind immer noch viel zu viel für die karte wie ich finde.



Ne 2080 ti? Was hat man denn davon? 
Will ich nicht einmal geschenkt haben.

Trollt mich wach bei der 3080 ti... um Euch zum längsten zu gratulieren, scheint sonst im Leben wohl nicht oft zu passieren.


----------



## sunyego (17. April 2019)

Eyryn@
Ich wollte mit dem Post lediglich sagen : AUGEN AUF BEIM KAUF UND NACH SCHNÄPPCHEN AUSSCHAU HALTEN !

Peace


----------



## RX480 (17. April 2019)

Outlet mit gigantischen 3 Stck. = Wow! , wer weiß was mit den Dingern net stimmt.(x)

edit: 
(x)Im Turingthread war mal die Rede von Outlet-Schäppchen bei Alternate.(siehe Anhang)
Ansonsten gibt es derzeit im Mindstar keine Ti zum Kampfpreis. (23.30 Uhr)
Weck mich, wenn ordentliche Stückzahlen permanent unter 900,-€ angeboten werden.(A-Chip, wäre interessant)

Derweile macht AMD seine Sache gut:


----------



## sunyego (17. April 2019)

Mindfactory (Nigelnagelneu - BILD 1)  

Outlet heißt nicht GEBRAUCHT !
3 Stück ? Was redest du da ?

RX480@
Leider nicht so wirklich (Bild2)

...und ich dachte es wäre nur unter DX11 besonders schlimm.
Leider nein :  AC3 Remastered
Assassin's Creed III Remastered тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU


----------



## RX480 (17. April 2019)

Die grünen Trolle sollten mal auf moderne Games schauen. Software macht die Hardware!
(crapengines zählen net)

btw.
Schöner Build in UK mit EK: 
2100@1100


----------



## sunyego (18. April 2019)

FAIL HOCH DREI !
Man sollte auf gute Spiele schauen und nicht auf irgendwelche Engines. 

Dein Spiel was du verlinkt hast kenne ich erst gar nicht, aber hat im ersten test satte 40 Punkte bekommen. WOW!!
Eine neue Engine hilft da auch nicht, ist es überhaupt eine neue ? Sieht fürchterlich aus das game.


----------



## RX480 (18. April 2019)

Da erübrigt sich jede Diskussion, wenn die Teilnehmer so grün hinter den Ohren sind, das der Wert von lowlevel und neutraler Programmierung
verneint wird. Geniess den altmodischen DX11-Müll weiter, die Veganer und Radeoner schauen derweil nach vorn.
(Im Turingthread wird sicher auch wenig Interesse für alten Müll vorhanden sein.)

btw.
ab DX11.1 ist zumindestens bei den CPU´s etwas mehr MT möglich, falls denn vom Dev gewollt. DX11 ohne .1 ist net mehr zeitgemäß Pkt!
AC3-Remastered scheint wenigstens schon DX11.1 zu haben. (CPU`s laufen besser als bei ACO)
DX11.2-4 bringen auch noch mehr Features. Das fehlt natürlich bei den alten Engines.
Direct3D 11.1 Features - Windows applications | Microsoft Docs

Und AC ist seit dem Entfernen von DX10.1 eh net als neutrales Game zu werten = klarer Nichtkauf für mich, die ganze Serie.
(oder HDR nur für Konsole war auch so ein Schildbürgerstreich bei einem Titel, lief wohl net auf Pascal)


----------



## Eyren (18. April 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Eyryn@
> Ich wollte mit dem Post lediglich sagen : AUGEN AUF BEIM KAUF UND NACH SCHNÄPPCHEN AUSSCHAU HALTEN !
> 
> Peace



Wenn du das gewollt hättest, hättest du auf den Sachverhalt der Outletaktion aufmerksam gemacht und sachlich auf die mögliche Mehrleistung der 2080ti gegenüber einer Radeon VII hingewiesen. 

Das was du gemacht hast war Trollen auf Niveau meiner 4 jährigen Nichte: "nänänänä meine Puppe ist soviel besserererer als deine und meine Mama hat nicht soviel gezahlt wie deine Mama!"

Und das direkt noch per Multithread .

Zugegeben es funktioniert mich triggert so ein Verhalten und bereitet mir Freude auf so etwas zu antworten. Also eine Win/Win Situation.  Also freuen wir uns das NVIDIA uns AMD-Fanboys mal wieder richtig einen vor den Bug geknallt hat.


----------



## _Berge_ (18. April 2019)

So Jungs, ich bin in bastel Laune und weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll.

Aktuell habe ich 2 1080ti verbaut und Frage mich ob ein Wechsel zu Team red arge Einbußen bringen würde? 

Kann man auch auf Crossfire gehen? Bin da ziemlich schmerzfrei

Ziel wäre eigentlich die ti's loszuwerden ohne großen Performance Verlust der VRAM ist ja schonmal ein. Argument

Wenn ich schon sehe dass die VII stellenweise vor einer 2080ti steht kribbelts in den fingern 


Mir geht's allgemein auch darum meinen gedankengang in einer Diskussion fortzuführen

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## BrandWolle (18. April 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich bin in bastel Laune und weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich 2 1080ti verbaut und Frage mich ob ein Wechsel zu Team red arge Einbußen bringen würde?
> 
> ...



Wenn du in Bastellaune bist, dann ist die Seven genau das richtige für dich. Ich bin genau deshalb bei AMD geblieben, weil es einfach mehr Möglichkeiten gibt als bei NV.
Bin anfangs mit Luftkühlung schon glücklich gewesen. Hab dann die WLP entfernt und hab von Thermal Grizzly das LM verwendet. Das hat 6° weniger am Hotspot gebracht. Das münzt schon Mal in niedrigeren Lüfterdrehzahlen -was bei mir nie störend war- oder in mehr OC Potential. Hab sogar mit PPT arbeiten können. 400W waren vertretbar für die Benchmarks. Aber eine Dauerlast von 300W/2050mhz mit guter Luftkühlung im Case waren möglich. 
Jetzt mit Wakü gibt es zwar nicht mehr Dauerhaften Takt, aber dafür ist alles nahezu lautlos.
Je nach Sample kann sich der maximale Takt natürlich verschieben.
Gutes Netzteil mit Singlerail ist Pflicht wegen den Lastspitzen.

Zu Crossfire kann ich leider nichts sagen


----------



## _Berge_ (18. April 2019)

Straight Power 11 mit 850W ist ja vorhanden, sollte eine einzelne Seven mit einem Gähnen begrüßen und zwei davon ja locker versorgen können, vorallem mit UV/OC

Was mich ja am meisten Interessiert ist ja der Punkt 1080ti VS Seven

Die Seven zeigt ja Leistung durchweg auf gleichem Niveau auch zur 2080 hin, teilweise über der 2080ti oft aber noch darunter

Denke meine aktuellen Karten krieg ich noch gut los und zahle wenig aufpreis für die Seven

Hintergrund der ganzen Geschichte ist auch, dass Navi sich wahrscheinlich unter der Seven einordnen wird


----------



## Ralle@ (18. April 2019)

Dann warte doch einfach auf Navi und kauf dann.
Außer der Basteldrang ist zu groß, die Radeon VII macht schon Spaß wenn man mal einen vernünftigen Kühler hat.


----------



## _Berge_ (18. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dann warte doch einfach auf Navi und kauf dann.
> Außer der Basteldrang ist zu groß, die Radeon VII macht schon Spaß wenn man mal einen vernünftigen Kühler hat.



Naja, du hast ja zum Beispiel eine 2080ti/1080ti und eine Seven, wie ist deine Einschätzung? Wo steht die Seven im Vergeich?

Muss mich leider erstmal auf Erfahrungen verlassen, da "einfach kaufen und selber testen" schwierig ist wegen vorhandener WaKü


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. April 2019)

16GB Sapphire Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
643€


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 16GB Sapphire Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 643€



im Mindstar für 629€


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. April 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> im Mindstar für 629€


Als ich verlinkt habe, wars im Mindstar für die 643€


----------



## Benji21 (18. April 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Naja, du hast ja zum Beispiel eine 2080ti/1080ti und eine Seven, wie ist deine Einschätzung? Wo steht die Seven im Vergeich?
> 
> Muss mich leider erstmal auf Erfahrungen verlassen, da "einfach kaufen und selber testen" schwierig ist wegen vorhandener WaKü



Das ist halt abhängig davon was du willst. 2080Ti ist in der Regel schneller, kostet dafür aber auch wesentlich mehr. 1080Ti ist nicht so weit weg, hat auch vernünftige Ram Ausstattung, kostet aber gebraucht auch nicht wenig. Ne VII für bummelige 630 Euro im Mindstar ist aber schon ein guter Deal, musst zwar erst etwas im Treiber rumstellen damit die auch wirklich leise ist dafür hast du annähernd 2080 Leistung (+/- 5-10% im Mittel) mit wesentlich besseren Frametimes.

Wasserkühler gibt es ja schon, da ist das Bykski Modell ja auch ausreichend (nutze ich auch und ist nicht so teuer mit 120 Euro etwa). Im Zweifel kaufst du die, baust den Loop übergangsweise auf CPU only um und testest die Karte in Sachen UV etc. mal durch. Gefällt sie dir nicht kannst du sie ja zurück gehen lassen oder behälst sie wenn sie gefällt und holst dann erst den Wasserkühler.


----------



## gaussmath (18. April 2019)

@sunny: Irgendwo ist das Angebot ja gar nicht so schlecht. Allerdings ist eine 2080 Ti ein Luxusartikel, wobei das erwähnte Angebot hingegen mir zu sehr in Richtung billiger Ramsch geht. Kein A-Chip, kein Samsung Speicher, lauter Kühler, zu heiß. Sorry, den Kram können sie behalten. Man könnte noch selbst einen vernünftigen Kühler montieren, aber dann zahlt man wiederum 150-200 drauf und riskiert die Garantie. Ne, lass mal...


----------



## Ralle@ (18. April 2019)

Würde ich auch nicht kaufen.
Das sind die Rückläufer, die können auch einen weg haben und der Händler versucht die einfach weiter zu verkaufen oder es sind einfach ganz schlechte Chips drauf. Arbeitskollege hat eine 2080 TI die keine 1900 stabil macht, außer man gibt 1,075 Volt auf dem Chip, dann greift aber das Power Target ein. Soll heißen, es gibt auch ganz schlechte Turing Chips.
Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die so billig verkauft werden.

Zudem halte ich die Frame Times der Turing Karten für nicht besonders gut, da gefällt mir die Radeon VII besser.
FPS sind halt nicht alles, selbst bei Assassins Creed Odyssey sind die Frame Times mit der Radeon besser, The Division 2 zeigt nahezu eine glatte Linie. Da muss Nvidia was mit den Treibern machen.


----------



## _Berge_ (18. April 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Das ist halt abhängig davon was du willst. 2080Ti ist in der Regel schneller, kostet dafür aber auch wesentlich mehr. 1080Ti ist nicht so weit weg, hat auch vernünftige Ram Ausstattung, kostet aber gebraucht auch nicht wenig. Ne VII für bummelige 630 Euro im Mindstar ist aber schon ein guter Deal, musst zwar erst etwas im Treiber rumstellen damit die auch wirklich leise ist dafür hast du annähernd 2080 Leistung (+/- 5-10% im Mittel) mit wesentlich besseren Frametimes.
> 
> Wasserkühler gibt es ja schon, da ist das Bykski Modell ja auch ausreichend (nutze ich auch und ist nicht so teuer mit 120 Euro etwa). Im Zweifel kaufst du die, baust den Loop übergangsweise auf CPU only um und testest die Karte in Sachen UV etc. mal durch. Gefällt sie dir nicht kannst du sie ja zurück gehen lassen oder behälst sie wenn sie gefällt und holst dann erst den Wasserkühler.




Ich hab sie jetzt einfach bestellt, werd dann eine einzelne 1080ti gegen die Seven testen, dann seh ich weiter, die ti´s wandern dann in den Marktplatz wenn die Seven gefällt Basteldrang und "haben will" war dann  doch zu stark, außerdem muss jetzt mal nach 1070/1080/1080sli/1080ti und 1080ti SLI mal wieder eine Radeon in den Knecht ich werde berichten


----------



## gbm31 (18. April 2019)

Ich find deine Einstellung gut!


Nicht dieses sture "ich bin rot" oder "ich bin grün".

Ich hab auch nach Jahren mit Nvidias auf AMDs umgeschwenkt und muss sagen, ich hab viel Spaß und bin nicht enttäuscht - und die Leistung reicht.


Ich habe übrigens endlich die neue Karte ausgepackt und teste gerade. 

Erster Eindruck: Stock weit über 1100mV. Na toll.

Aber: die ist total unabhängig von der TJ...

Selbst mit 115°C rennt die brav mit 2000 mit Lüftern auf 100% - unter Wasser sollte die ganz okay laufen.  

TD2 läuft seit über 1h auf 2000/1200MHz, mit 1218mV. Lustigerweise mit weniger ASIC als die andere trotz Spannungen auf Anschlag, Auch die VRM bleiben kühler. 

Das kenne ich von meiner anderen nicht.

Die nimmt übrigens ein Kollege ab, der ist mit dem Originalkühler und  1800MHz UV total zufrieden, kommt von einer alten 7780.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (18. April 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> .....muss die karte jetzt nicht krampfhaft versuchen schlechtzureden nur weil du 300€ mehr hingeblättert hast. Schlechte kritiken gibt es zu jeder GPU.
> 
> ....



Ja hat aber auch nix mit unserem Gerede zu tun, wenn die Karte nur durch Kleber nicht den Geist aufgibt 

Kaempft Nvidia jetzt mit Kleber als Workaround gegen die Space Invaders auf den RTX 2080 Ti und RTX Titan? Das Fundstueck der Woche! – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Edelhamster (18. April 2019)

@gbm31: Deine Erfahrung deckt sich teilweise mit meiner.
Erste Sapphire kam mit Hynix-Speicher und stock 1077mV
Zweite Sapphire kam dann mit Samsung-Speicher und stock um 1125mV.
Negativ aufgefallen ist mir die höhere stock-voltage bei der zweiten Karte bislang nicht, sieht nur so aus als wäre der Hynix-Speicher deutlich taktfreudiger als der Samsung. 
Das hätte ich andersherum erwartet.


----------



## sunyego (18. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Würde ich auch nicht kaufen.
> Das sind die Rückläufer, die können auch einen weg haben und der Händler versucht die einfach weiter zu verkaufen oder es sind einfach ganz schlechte Chips drauf. Arbeitskollege hat eine 2080 TI die keine 1900 stabil macht, außer man gibt 1,075 Volt auf dem Chip, dann greift aber das Power Target ein. Soll heißen, es gibt auch ganz schlechte Turing Chips.
> Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die so billig verkauft werden.
> 
> ...



VIelleicht bist du mehr AMD fan und denkst das du hier im AMD thread die VII in schutz nehmen musst bzw. nichts schlechtes sagen darfst.  Es wäre aber trotzdem schön wenn du in Zukunft bei den Fakten bleiben würdest. Danke
Die frametimes in AC Odyssey sind eine regelrechte katastrophe (VII). Das macht die 2080Ti eindeutig besser, sogar AMD optimierte spiele ala Far Cry 5 laufen auf Turing deutlich smoother (Bild 1-4)

*** Radeon VII graphics card reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 6[/url]



gaussmath schrieb:


> @sunny: Irgendwo ist das Angebot ja gar nicht so schlecht. Allerdings ist eine 2080 Ti ein Luxusartikel,  lauter Kühler, zu heiß. Sorry, den Kram können sie behalten. Man könnte noch selbst einen vernünftigen Kühler montieren, aber dann zahlt man wiederum 150-200 drauf und riskiert die Garantie. Ne, lass mal...



Lauter kühler ? Die karte ist deutlich leiser als die VII, schau dir mal erstmal Reviews an.  Danke
Zu heiß ist die Palit bestimmt auch nicht ! Leute, leute. 

Egal bin jetzt raus aus dem Thread !  Das hat alles keinen sinn hier.


Edit:
Techreport zählt im übrigen zu den besten und beliebtesten hardwareseiten. Ein blick ins Forum sollte genügen wie ich finde.

Edit 2: Links korrigiert.


----------



## gbm31 (18. April 2019)

Wir haben's kapiert - wir sind total doof, weil wir die VII gekauft haben. Und besonders doof die die 2 gekauft haben.

Jetzt ist in diesem Thread aber gut, sonst geht's in die Kiste.


----------



## sunyego (18. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Wir haben's kapiert - wir sind total doof, weil wir die VII gekauft haben. Und besonders doof die die 2 gekauft haben.
> 
> Jetzt ist in diesem Thread aber gut, sonst geht's in die Kiste.



Ich habs kapiert, man darf sich hier nicht kritisch äußern und NV karten auf keinen fall erwähnen.  Einfach nur traurig, always the same !
Na ja, die 18% kommen nicht von ungefähr, jedem das seine.

Bye


----------



## drstoecker (18. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Wir haben's kapiert - wir sind total doof, weil wir die VII gekauft haben. Und besonders doof die die 2 gekauft haben.
> 
> Jetzt ist in diesem Thread aber gut, sonst geht's in die Kiste.


Ne die 2 gekauft haben sind Sau doof!!!

@sunny
machs gut junge!!!


----------



## Ralle@ (18. April 2019)

Setzt den doch auf die Igno und fertig.
Der Typ hat sie nicht alle und stört einfach nur.

Ich bin mit der Seven happy, jetzt wo die Karte leise gefällt sie mir besser als die 2080 TI.


----------



## Eyren (18. April 2019)

Yeay die lang ersehnte Email ist da. "Ihr Paket wird gepackt."

Nun kann ich bald meine süße Sieben wässern um auf das Leistungsniveau einer gtx1030 zu kommen.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. April 2019)

GTX 1030?
Dann hast du vor die Karte bis ans Maximum zu takten, dann sauft das Teil 400W und mehr. Aber gut OK, irgendwelche "dumme" Menschen müssen ja AMD unterstützen.
Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## BrandWolle (18. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Yeay die lang ersehnte Email ist da. "Ihr Paket wird gepackt."
> 
> Nun kann ich bald meine süße Sieben wässern um auf das Leistungsniveau einer gtx1030 zu kommen.



Du hast aber hohe Erwartungen das du an eine göttliche 1030 dran kommen willst xD


----------



## BrandWolle (18. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> GTX 1030?
> Dann hast du vor die Karte bis ans Maximum zu takten, dann sauft das Teil 400W und mehr. Aber gut OK, irgendwelche "dumme" Menschen müssen ja AMD unterstützen.
> Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.



Meinst nicht eher nen Mod mit PT+99...
Sonst wird das nix mit Gleichstand zur 1030 ;-P


----------



## gbm31 (18. April 2019)

Paar Ergebnisse: 

2100/1200MHz@1212mV: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASRock B450M Pro4
AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASRock B450M Pro4

24/7 2000/1200@1131mV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiffmeister (18. April 2019)

Wer hat denn alles schon den Alphacool Kühler verbaut?
Jemand schon ein Vergleich mit und ohne Wärmeleitpads gemacht?


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (18. April 2019)

Hier ist mein oc
mein karte. asrock 1801/1058 stock
oc 2150/1200/ Hbm 1100
24/7    1850/980mv/1100HBM

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF


----------



## Ralle@ (18. April 2019)

Hier mal mein 24/7 Setting

1900 MHZ GPU / 1100 HBM / 1,035 Volt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt 2 Stunden Division 2 gespielt ohne Probleme, also erachte ich es mal als stabil. Muss da aber noch weiter testen.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (18. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 24/7 Setting
> 
> 1900 MHZ GPU / 1100 HBM / 1,035 Volt
> 
> ...



Dein stock voltage?


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (18. April 2019)

hier superposition 4k


----------



## RX480 (18. April 2019)

Hat eigentlich Jemand einen 4k-HDR-TV wo Freesync@HDMi funzt?

Das sollte eigentlich der größte Vorteil ggü. der 1080ti sein.
Außerdem hatten die Pascal-User meist Triplebuffer ON, was man mit der R7 net mehr braucht.
Im Ergebnis hat man das von Ralle beschriebene Feeling mit weniger Inputlag.
Und es spielt keine Rolle mehr, ob man die 60fps hält.
(Cf ist very special, nur für "ältere" Games sinnvoll, wurde auch im SLi-Thread schon besprochen, 
das neue NV-Games mit indirekten Schatten und TAA Probs. machen)


----------



## BigYundol (18. April 2019)

Wer kauft sich denn eine hemdsärmelig gebastelte "glued togehter" 2080ti?  

(Guck Igors Lab)


----------



## Edelhamster (19. April 2019)

Frametime?  
Die Spielerfahrung ist der absolute Wahnwitz^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-I_rRJPYyE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: 
Bei Problemen mit SOTTR im mGPU-Betrieb auf Radeons (DXGI: Device_Hung.. etc.) empfehle ich folgende Einstellungen vorzunehmen -
im Adrenalin-Treiber:
1) CrossFire aktivieren (Modus im Spielprofil: Standardmodus)
2) "VSync aus, falls nicht von Anwendung festgelegt" auswählen
3) Frame-Pacing deaktivieren
4) Oberflächenformatoptimierung deaktiveren
- Einstellungen ggbfs im globalen- und spieleigenen Profil vornehmen -

im SOTTR-Launcher:
1) Vollbild, exklusives Vollbild und DX12 aktivieren
2) VSync aktivieren
3) AA -> SMAA wählen
4) unter Grafik die Voreinstellung Ultrahoch auswählen und die Schattenqualität im Anschluss auf Niedrig harabsetzen

Im Zweifelsfall noch die Ultra Low Power States (ULPS) in der Registry deaktivieren. Ist hier sehr gut beschrieben -> ULPS: How to disable


----------



## Ralle@ (19. April 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> Dein stock voltage?



Fast. 
1,043 ist meine Stock Voltage.


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (19. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Wer hat denn alles schon den Alphacool Kühler verbaut?
> Jemand schon ein Vergleich mit und ohne Wärmeleitpads gemacht?



Gestern umgebaut aber mit Paste. Werd heute mal starten und die Temperatur zur Luftkühlung vergleichen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (19. April 2019)

Blauerjaeger1 schrieb:


> Gestern umgebaut aber mit Paste. Werd heute mal starten und die Temperatur zur Luftkühlung vergleichen.



Mich würden hauptsächlich die Spannungswandler interessieren.
Da bei dem Kühler ja wohl keine Wärmeleitpads dabei sind wie bei EKWB und hier vor ein paar Seiten über die hohe Tjunktion Temperatur geklagt wurde.
Würde mich freuen, wenn du mich, bzw. uns auf dem Laufenden hältst.


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (19. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Mich würden hauptsächlich die Spannungswandler interessieren.
> Da bei dem Kühler ja wohl keine Wärmeleitpads dabei sind wie bei EKWB.



Doch, für beide Seiten.


----------



## Stiffmeister (19. April 2019)

Sorry, meinte diesen Beitrag:

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (19. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Sorry, meinte diesen Beitrag:
> 
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, es sind sowohl  Pads für die Spannungswandler dabei genauso eine genaue Anleitung zur aufbringung auf beiden Seiten. Temperaturen kann ich dir am Abend schreiben.


----------



## Stiffmeister (19. April 2019)

Blauerjaeger1 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, es sind sowohl  Pads für die Spannungswandler dabei genauso eine genaue Anleitung zur aufbringung auf beiden Seiten. Temperaturen kann ich dir am Abend schreiben.



Wäre klasse von Dir! Am Besten hier im Thread.


----------



## gbm31 (19. April 2019)

Nachdem die Wassertemperatur GPU only nicht über 34 °C (Tempsensor an heisser Seite Radi) gegangen ist, hab ich die CPU jetzt auch mit in den Kreislauf gepackt.

1h TD2: nach 15 Minuten relativ konstante 36,5°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt muss ich mir ein Halteblech schnitzen, mit dem ich den Radi an die linke Seite des Tables befestige, dann bekommnen die MoBo-SpaWa-Kühler auch ein bisschel Luft.

Eine Blende für die Temp-Anzeige im 3 1/2" Schacht drucke ich mir.

Was ich mit der Pumpe mache, weiss ich noch nicht...


----------



## Gurdi (19. April 2019)

Wie siehts es denn mit übertaktung nun aus bei dir?


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Wassertemperatur GPU only nicht über 34 °C (Tempsensor an heisser Seite Radi) gegangen ist, hab ich die CPU jetzt auch mit in den Kreislauf gepackt.
> 
> 1h TD2: nach 15 Minuten relativ konstante 36,5°C.
> 
> ...



Aber..aber die schönen Noctua Lüfter  DISLIKEEEEEEEEEE  xDDDDD

Hoffe du bist zufrieden, du kannst ja zur Not deinen Radi per Push/Pull Konfigurieren, falls du noch ein paar 120er Fans rumliegen hast  

Ich überlege das mit dem Eisbaer auch zu machen, sollte er jemals released werden, aber 4x A12x25 an nen 240er...das ist schon ein wenig Overkill ggf.


----------



## gbm31 (19. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie siehts es denn mit übertaktung nun aus bei dir?



Die neue VII geht bei Stock Voltage mit 2000/1200MHz TD2 stabil. TJ ohne CPU max. 82°C


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Die neue VII geht bei Stock Voltage mit 2000/1200MHz TD2 stabil. TJ mit CPU max. 82°C



Sweet! Was hat sie denn für eine Stock Vcore?


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (19. April 2019)

So alles verbaut.
Die Grafikkarte wird mit den Standardwerten betrieben.

Die Temps mit Original Kühler waren nach 10 Minuten Stresstest FurMark:
GPU Temp.: 74 C
Junction Temp.: 110 C

Mit den Alphacool Eisblock:
Lüfter und Pumpe auf Max.  (viel zu laut)
GPU Temp.: 48 – 51 C
Junction Temp.: 85 – 91 C

Lüfter und Pumpe auf Quiet Modus.  (Lüfter nicht hörbar)
GPU Temp.: 54 – 58 C
Junction Temp.: 104 – 108 C


Nach ca. 1 Stunde BF V im Quiet Modus (Lautlos)
Durchschnitt:
GPU Temp.: 49 C
Junction Temp.: 74 C
Wassertemp.: zwischen 32 und 37 C
CPU Temp.: zwischen 37 und 49 C

Maximum
GPU Temp.: 60 C
Junction Temp.: 109 C


----------



## Stiffmeister (19. April 2019)

Schöne Bilddokumentation hast da für uns gemacht. Mich verwundert irgendwie trotzdem die Hohe TJunktion Temperatur ein weig.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

Warum hast du denn eigentlich den 360er oder 420er Radi nur mit 2x Lüftern bestückt? Wegen der SSD? Würde empfehlen die SSD einfach irgendwo herumfliegen lassen und die Blende abnehmen und noch nen Lüfter dran, das sollte den Temps sehr gut tun. Ich war auch noch nie ein Fan von der Pumpe direkt vor den Lüftern, das tut den Temps auch keine Vorteil schlagen, aber ich bin eh fast schon fanatisch was Airflow betrifft xD

Die Werte sind trotzdem super, wenn es ihm so reicht, dann ist das ja schon OK, solange alles schon ruhig ist. Nur die Max Junction von 109° macht mir Sorgen, da 109° die magische Throtteling Grenze ist, also kann es schon sein, dass die GPU hier und da heruntertaktet. Average Temps sind bei der VII eh egal, throtteln sollte es halt nur nicht.

@Blauerjaeger1 Was hast du denn für WLP verwendet? Zimmertemp im Schnitt?


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (19. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn eigentlich den 360er oder 420er Radi nur mit 2x Lüftern bestückt?
> 
> @Blauerjaeger1 Was hast du denn für WLP verwendet? Zimmertemp im Schnitt?



Wlp ist von Be quiet, DC1
Temperatur im Zimmer wird bei ca 23 Grad sein. 

Für den 3 Lüfter hätte die Netzteil Abdeckung komplett weichen müssen oder ein Stück raus sägen. Das wollte ich nicht wirklich.

Werd die Lüfterdrehzahl noch an die Temperatur koppeln dann müsste es besser werden


----------



## Freiheraus (19. April 2019)

Ein weiteres Vulkan-Spiel dass der "VII wie Vendetta II" recht gut liegt: World War Z тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU

PCGH ist doch normalerweise ganz vorne dabei wenn es um Epic Store Exklusive Games bzw. Meldungen geht, überrascht. World War Z wird scheinbar größtenteils ignoriert, schade da es alleine schon Aufgrund der Vulkan-API technologisch sehr interessant ist.

Aporpos CPU-Limit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (19. April 2019)

byski kühler ist viel besser als alphacool


----------



## Gurdi (19. April 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Vulkan-Spiel dass der "VII wie Vendetta II" recht gut liegt: World War Z тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU
> 
> PCGH ist doch normalerweise ganz vorne dabei wenn es um Epic Store Exklusive Games bzw. Meldungen geht, überrascht. World War Z wird scheinbar größtenteils ignoriert, schade da es alleine schon Aufgrund der Vulkan-API technologisch sehr interessant ist.
> 
> ...



Ohh die V64 LC schneller als die VII?


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2019)

So da Dienstag oder Mittwoch mein Wasser kommt und ich kein Freund von rumsitzen an Feiertagen bin werd ich nun mal meiner Sieben einen Ghettomod verpassen.

Zu schlagen gilt es 114°C im Stresstest.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

Nach dem Schaubild zu urteilen scheint es sich performance-technisch in WWZ nur nach Shader-Einheiten zu richten, so jedenfalls der Eindruck xD

@Eyren Viel Temp wirst du nicht herausholen können, dafür aber Lautstärke!


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2019)

Ich habe World War Z heute gekauft und installiert. Vulkan ist ne Katastrophe, zumindest auf der RTX. Frametimes des Todes und Hänger. DX11 läuft indes sehr geschmeidig.


----------



## Freiheraus (19. April 2019)

Genau deswegen bencht es wohl keiner, Nvidia ist noch nicht ready.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

Die Vulkan-Leistung ist schon beachtlich. Entlastet die CPU, macht mehr Nutzen vom RAM. Top! Wenn man AMD-Karten in Vulkan mit NV in DX11 gegenüberstellt, dann sieht das trotzdem noch super aus


----------



## drstoecker (19. April 2019)

Blauerjaeger1 schrieb:


> So alles verbaut.
> Die Grafikkarte wird mit den Standardwerten betrieben.
> 
> Die Temps mit Original Kühler waren nach 10 Minuten Stresstest FurMark:
> ...


Die Lüfter sind falsch herum montiert und die verschlauchung muss ich mir mal zuhause auf dem Monitor Mal anschauen, auf dem Handy ist es etwas schwierig.
die temps scheinen mir etwas zu hoch, denke da liegt der Fehler!
die verschlauchung ist ok!


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Nach dem Schaubild zu urteilen scheint es sich performance-technisch in WWZ nur nach Shader-Einheiten zu richten, so jedenfalls der Eindruck xD
> 
> @Eyren Viel Temp wirst du nicht herausholen können, dafür aber Lautstärke!



Recht hast du Junction bleibt bei 113°C aber scheinbar erreiche ich diese dank 100% Lüfterdrehtahl bedeutend später.

FS extreme Stresstest von 86,9% auf 91,8%

Mit 1980MHz/1200MHz@1083mV läuft die Karte nun bei FS ultra bei max 100°C Junction. Mal schauen was Games dazu sagen.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Recht hast du Junction bleibt bei 113°C aber scheinbar erreiche ich diese dank 100% Lüfterdrehtahl bedeutend später.
> 
> FS extreme Stresstest von 86,9% auf 91,8%
> 
> Mit 1980MHz/1200MHz@1083mV läuft die Karte nun bei FS ultra bei max 100°C Junction. Mal schauen was Games dazu sagen.



Das kann dir in Games ala RE2/DMC5 schon Probleme machen xD Was hast du denn für Lüfter genommen? Sieht aber ansich schonmal net übel aus!


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2019)

Hab meine alten arctic pwm genommen die damals bei meiner AIO dabei waren da ich keine Lust hatte die Noctua von besagter AIO ab zuschrauben. Ist ja nur so just for fun bis Mittwoch.

Wegen der Verschlauchung: wenn ich das richtig sehe ist es AGB-GPU-Radi-CPU-Radi-AGB. Und wenn mich die BeQuiet nicht hinters Licht führen wollen hast du recht und alle Lüfter pusten die Gehäuseluft raus statt Frischluft rein.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

Würde nach Möglichkeit auch immer die Luft durch den Radiator pusten und nicht ziehen, dass kann einige Grad kosten.


----------



## gbm31 (19. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Sweet! Was hat sie denn für eine Stock Vcore?



1131mV



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Würde nach Möglichkeit auch immer die Luft durch den Radiator pusten und nicht ziehen, dass kann einige Grad kosten.



Meinst du wirklich?

Evtl versuche ich es mal andersherum - meine saugen zur Zeit. Deswegen: Luefterrichtung auf dem radiator - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

Naja saugend hast du wesentlich geringeren statischen Druck. Die Angaben auf den Herstellerseiten für Lüfter gelten immer nur pustend.

Du kannst ja den Hand-Test machen, halt die Hand mal vor und hinter den Lüfter und sag mir, was sich kühler anfühlt.

Ja: Wenn du ein geschlossenes Gehäuse hast, dann willst du die warme Luft vom Radi ja nicht ins Gehäuse zurückschieben. Daher ist mir Air-Flow auch so wichtig. Aber auch dann, lieber den Radi so montieren, dass der Radi am Gehäuse hängt und die Lüfter innerhalb des Gehäuses, dass sie also quasi wieder auf den Radi pusten, nur nach draußen. Bei manchen geht die Montage leider nur in eine Richtung. Das ist dann doof.


----------



## drstoecker (19. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> 1131mV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im gehäuse die lüfter, hinten rein und vorne raus-was ist das für ein quatsch? 
die schläuche sind auch nicht schön verlegt.


----------



## gbm31 (19. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja saugend hast du wesentlich geringeren statischen Druck. Die Angaben auf den Herstellerseiten für Lüfter gelten immer nur pustend.
> 
> Du kannst ja den Hand-Test machen, halt die Hand mal vor und hinter den Lüfter und sag mir, was sich kühler anfühlt.
> 
> Ja: Wenn du ein geschlossenes Gehäuse hast, dann willst du die warme Luft vom Radi ja nicht ins Gehäuse zurückschieben. Daher ist mir Air-Flow auch so wichtig. Aber auch dann, lieber den Radi so montieren, dass der Radi am Gehäuse hängt und die Lüfter innerhalb des Gehäuses, dass sie also quasi wieder auf den Radi pusten, nur nach draußen. Bei manchen geht die Montage leider nur in eine Richtung. Das ist dann doof.




Mein Radi steht doch frei.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Mein Radi steht doch frei.



Ja, meinte allgemein als Beispiel. Würde trotzdem immer zusehen, dass der Lüfter direkt durch den Radi/Kühlkörper pustet.


----------



## Tobias88 (19. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> edit:
> Bei Problemen mit SOTTR im mGPU-Betrieb auf Radeons (DXGI: Device_Hung.. etc.) empfehle ich folgende Einstellungen vorzunehmen -
> im Adrenalin-Treiber:
> 1) CrossFire aktivieren (Modus im Spielprofil: Standardmodus)
> ...



Hallo @ all frohe Ostern,

@Edelhamster habe deine einstellung versucht ohne erfolg und sogar in Menü kam schon der fehler. 

Kann nur ohne Schatten spielen, egal welche einstellung, weiss nicht mehr weiter.

Wenn ich Crossfire deaktiviere und nur eine läuft kann ich die schatten auf Ultra stellen.

Kann es mit den Auslagerungsdateigröße zu tun haben?(siehe Bild)

Habe es auch schon AMD Treiber Support gemeldet.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (19. April 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind falsch herum montiert und die verschlauchung muss ich mir mal zuhause auf dem Monitor Mal anschauen, auf dem Handy ist es etwas schwierig.
> die temps scheinen mir etwas zu hoch, denke da liegt der Fehler!
> die verschlauchung ist ok!



Ja hab gedacht es ist besser wenn die warme Luft nach außen befördert wird


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja saugend hast du wesentlich geringeren statischen Druck. Die Angaben auf den Herstellerseiten für Lüfter gelten immer nur pustend.
> 
> Du kannst ja den Hand-Test machen, halt die Hand mal vor und hinter den Lüfter und sag mir, was sich kühler anfühlt.
> 
> Ja: Wenn du ein geschlossenes Gehäuse hast, dann willst du die warme Luft vom Radi ja nicht ins Gehäuse zurückschieben. Daher ist mir Air-Flow auch so wichtig. Aber auch dann, lieber den Radi so montieren, dass der Radi am Gehäuse hängt und die Lüfter innerhalb des Gehäuses, dass sie also quasi wieder auf den Radi pusten, nur nach draußen. Bei manchen geht die Montage leider nur in eine Richtung. Das ist dann doof.



NEIN,
Bei 2..3 Radis ist die warme Luft kühl genug für die MB-Spawas und die Backplate, solange Hinten oben ein Lüfter abzieht.
Soll heissen alle Radis als IN ist optimal! (die Frischluft für die Radis ist dann locker mal 5°C kühler.)


btw.
Im Vega-Laberthread hat hks1981 ne interessante Beobachtung bei anno gemacht:
Overlay stört beim Takten (GPU-Auslastung).
Habe bei mir mal ReLive deaktiviert und siehe da, meine sek. Graka taktet besser(Cf).


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2019)

Ja naja, es kommt wie gesagt auf den Gesamt-Airflow an und wie viel Kühlfläche vorhanden ist, aber generell ist pusten besser als saugen, das war eigentlich der Kern. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. die 240er AIO nur auf der GPU habe, dann lass ich das natürlich nicht ins Gehäuse pusten. Meine A12x25 ziehen holen genug Luft rein für die AIO, sodass deren Lüfter dann frische, kühle Luft (wird ja von nix aufgewärmt) wieder aus dem Gehäuse pusten können.

Aber ja, immer je nach Situation. Hätte ich ne Custom-Wakü mit Vollbestückung, also 2x280, 1x360 bei mir, dann wäre das problematisch. Ich lege viel Wert auf die Kühlung aller Bauteile. Denke ich würde eh und je nur 1x280 und 1x360er lassen und der Rest versorgt das Ganze mit Luft. Sowas muss man immer probieren, da kann man wohl keine pauschale Aussage treffen


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Ein kompletter Custom-Loop tickt ganz anders als Dein Airflow.( spielt dann absolut keine Rolle mehr)
Wenn Du mal auf 2x AiO umstellst wirst Du Dich wundern, Was so alles geht.

Du warst doch mit der Kühlermontage bei der CPU eh net so richtig glücklich.


btw.
(für drstoecker)
Bei reiner Lukü. gibt es tatsächlich eine sehr pfiffiges Case von Jonsbo, wo das NT mal anders plaziert ist.
Da macht dann eine umgedrehter Airflow Sinn:


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2019)

World War Z + Vulkan ist auf der Seven alles andere als geschmeidig. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder heftiger Hakler. Aber selbst mit Vulkan bremst der 2400G ist Seven aus. Die Performance der Karte bei diesem Spiel ist wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Bei Vulkan kann es sein, das auch der Hauptspeicher und die Auslagerungsdatei ne Rolle spielen ala DX12.
Mit Fps-Limit wird evtl. das Streamen gleichmäßiger.


----------



## Gurdi (19. April 2019)

Kann das sein das die neueren Treiber höhere Temps produzieren.
Irgendwie hab ich höhere Temperaturen.


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Hast Du auch mehr Score ? (dann wäre ja mehr Temp folgerichtig)
Oder denkst Du der ominöse Aufschlag bei der Junction wurde wieder erhöht ?


----------



## Edelhamster (20. April 2019)

Hab das ReLive capturing mal von 30 auf 100 Mbps hochgesetzt, bin auf den HEVC-Codec gewechselt und habe eine höhere Texturfilterung per Treiber forciert. 
Fängt die Bildqualität so glaube ich etwas besser ein.

@Tobi: Das Menü ist aus irgendwelchen Gründen besonders empfindlich. Da freezt es bei mir am Anfang auch manchmal. Aus dem Hauptmenü in die Grafikoptionen rein oder zwischen Savegames wechseln ist immer Nervenkitzel.
Hast du mal testweise dein CPU-OC rausgenommen? HBCC deaktiviert?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wha6WixtiOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (20. April 2019)

Der Vorgänger ist derzeit preiswert für 7,99€ erhältlich und macht keine Probleme in den Menüs mit mGPU/Cf.
Rise of the Tomb Raider 20 Year Celebration - MMOGA


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. April 2019)

nur 70% der ~88mm² größen Zen2 Chiplets scheinen fehlerfrei zu sein

würd mich mal interessieren wieviel % es bei dem Vollausbau von Vega20 (~330mm²) ist

Edit: grob mit nem Wafercalculator überschlagen sinds etwas mehr als 30%


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nur 70% der ~88mm² größen Zen2 Chiplets scheinen fehlerfrei zu sein
> 
> würd mich mal interessieren wieviel % es bei dem Vollausbau von Vega20 (~330mm²) ist
> 
> Edit: grob mit nem Wafercalculator überschlagen sinds etwas mehr als 30%



Erscheint mir etwas wenig.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erscheint mir etwas wenig.



Naja, lt. dem Bereicht hier, ist diese Ausbeute wohl sehr gut.
Wenn man dem glauben schenken darf, hat Intel hier viel schlechtere Ergebnisse


----------



## Freiheraus (20. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> World War Z + Vulkan ist auf der Seven alles andere als geschmeidig. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder heftiger Hakler. Aber selbst mit Vulkan bremst der 2400G ist Seven aus. Die Performance der Karte bei diesem Spiel ist wirklich beeindruckend.



Vielleicht zu wenig Kerne/Threads/Takt/IPC(Cache) für die VII. Der 2400G ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit z. B. einem 7700K und selbst der verschluckt sich bei sehr modernen Titeln, wegen Mangel an Kernen bzw. Threads.


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2019)

Mit dem 2950X im Game Mode war es ja auch so. Vermutlich stimmt was mit dem Shader Cache nicht unter Vulkan.


----------



## Tobias88 (20. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @Tobi: Das Menü ist aus irgendwelchen Gründen besonders empfindlich. Da freezt es bei mir am Anfang auch manchmal. Aus dem Hauptmenü in die Grafikoptionen rein oder zwischen Savegames wechseln ist immer Nervenkitzel.
> Hast du mal testweise dein CPU-OC rausgenommen? HBCC deaktiviert?



Hallo Edelhamster, 

hatte vorher CPU OC und SMT deaktiviert ohne erfolg, alles zurück gestellt mit OC.

so wie du sagt erst in die Grafikoption rein sonst freezt das Speil danke für den tipp.

vorher ging es nicht wenn ich das Vsync (FRTC zutun 60 FPS begrenzung) und Screen Space Reflektion spinnt rum also deaktiviert ,  aber AF 16x funktioniert bei mir. 

Spieleinstellung und Treibereinstellung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RX480 

Danke für die Info zu Spiel, aber leider habe ich es schon.

Rise of the Tomb Raider geht alles auf Ultra mit SSAA2x mit 70 FPS.

eine kurz frage noch hast du auch die probleme mit Vega56 cf bei SoTR?


MFG Tobi


----------



## DaHell63 (20. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mit dem 2950X im Game Mode war es ja auch so. Vermutlich stimmt was mit dem Shader Cache nicht unter Vulkan.



Vulkan ist derzeit unbrauchbar. An den Kernen kann es fast nicht liegen. Mit meinem i9 7920X habe ich keinen anständigen Bench unter Vulkan machen können. Mit dem i7 3930K hatte die Engine wahrscheinlich einen Aussetzer und hat mir mit der GTX 1080 einen einzigen gleichmäßigen Durchlauf gewährt .
Ansonsten unspiel/unbenchbares Geruckel. DX11 läuft geschmeidig.


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2019)

Ich spiels auch mit DX 11. Die Kernauslastung ist dennoch ungewöhnlich hoch.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Hab heute nochmal nen Benchrun mit den neusten Treiber gemacht, keine Auffälligkeiten im Grunde.
Leistung wie gehabt, jedoch im Division 2 Benchmark bin ich mittlerweile langsamer unterwegs, warum auch immer.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. April 2019)

Wenn man sich so im Netz umschaut fällt einem doch auf, daß die Nvidia Karten nicht ausgereizt werden. Die AMD Karten dagegen werden fast durchgängig voll ausgereizt. Da ist AMD in dem Spiel wohl einen Schritt voraus.


----------



## openSUSE (20. April 2019)

Also World War Z spielt sich auf einem Ryzen 2600, 32gb und Vega 56 mit Vulkan mega smooth. Auch die Steuerung ist von der direktheit das Beste was ich kenne. Besser/direkter noch als BF, Doom oder Wolfenstein, einfach Hammer.


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2019)

@openSUSE: Beneidenswert. Gerade läuft ein größeres Update. Mal schauen, ob das was bringt.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

Blauerjaeger1 schrieb:


> So alles verbaut.
> Die Grafikkarte wird mit den Standardwerten betrieben.
> 
> Die Temps mit Original Kühler waren nach 10 Minuten Stresstest FurMark:
> ...




So erstes Fazit nach Umbau auf den AlphaCool Fullcover:

Oha, ich glaub ich muss nochmal ran....
Wenn ich Furmark starte, teht die TJ innerhalb von 4 Sekunden auf 118C° und der PC geht direkt aus....
Im Anhang noch ein Bild wo ich in BF2 im Menü bin.... und eines wo ich 10 minuten spiele
Jemand ne Idee, wo´s hängt?
Schrauben hab ich bereits überprüft


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Was hast du denn für einen Kühler? Nach Igormethode angezogen das ganze?


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2019)

Auch nach dem Update eine klare Sache...


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Kühler? Nach Igormethode angezogen das ganze?



Hab den Alphacool Fullcover Wasserblock, und 2 420er Radiatoren. Sonst ist nur noch mein Ryzen 2700X mit eingebunden.
Hab jetzt die Schrauben etwas mehr angezogen, aber das ganze gefällt mir überhaupt nicht...
In Fuhrmark geht die TJ jetzt sogar mal kurz auf 120 C°

Die Igor-Methode geht bei dem Alphacool ja nicht so ganz, da der Alphacool ja anders aufgebaut ist als der EK.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hab den Alphacool Fullcover Wasserblock, und 2 420er Radiatoren. Sonst ist nur noch mein Ryzen 2700X mit eingebunden.
> Hab jetzt die Schrauben etwas mehr angezogen, aber das ganze gefällt mir überhaupt nicht...
> In Fuhrmark geht die TJ jetzt sogar mal kurz auf 120 C°
> 
> Die Igor-Methode geht bei dem Alphacool ja nicht so ganz, da der Alphacool ja anders aufgebaut ist als der EK.



Kühler liegt nicht Plan, warum auch immer. Neu montieren, wirst du nicht drum rum kommen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

ich könnt 

Dann bis in einer Stunde


----------



## JSXShadow (20. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> ich könnt
> 
> Dann bis in einer Stunde



Genau darum werd ich mir nen WLPad organisieren, just in case xD


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

und wo hämmerst das dann drauf?


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

Hier die Werte wenn alles auf Stock ist ingame BF2.

Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz.
Hab jetzt auch versucht nach Igors Methode die Schrauben bestmöglich anzuziehen und wirklich fest angezogen.
Das Ergebnis ist doch Sch.....


----------



## gbm31 (20. April 2019)

Bei deiner Radi-Ausstattung müsste das deutlich besser sein!

Ich komm mit VII und 2700x an einem 560er auf max. TJ 95° bei TD2 (1137mV), Wasser war heut trotz DG bei 37,5° max. an Radieingang.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

wenn ich nur wüsste, welcher punkt mit tjunktion gemeint wäre, dann wüsste ich, wo ich nachbessern muss.
die CPU und der Kühler haben identische Abdruckspuren, also sollte das ja passen.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. April 2019)

Ist die Pumpe an? Da kann ja irgendetwas net stimmen..tut mir auf jeden Fall sehr Leid..solche Dinge sind immer zum kotzen 

Ich nehme an du hattest WLPaste verwendet? Wie war denn die Verteilung, nachdem du wieder auseinandergebaut hast. war überall paste auf dem Kühler/dem Die?


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

ja, Pumpe läuft. Durchfluss leigt bei 103 Liter im Moment, Wassertemperatur 25C°.
Wärmeleitpaste war auf Kühler und Die überall schön verteilt.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. April 2019)

Das ist ja verrückt...wtf 

Die entsprechenden WLPads auf alel Spannungswandler, etc hast du auch angebracht?


----------



## Eyren (20. April 2019)

Irgendwo ein Wärmeleitpad verrutscht? Ist ersichtlich ob die Pads alle schön anliegen? Die zwei Spulen an der Spannungsversorgung sind auch gekühlt? Echt nervig wenn man nicht weiss wo man anfangen soll zu suchen...


----------



## JSXShadow (20. April 2019)

Hab grad in seinem Screen gesehen, dass alle Temps sehr OK sind, bis auf HBM und Hotspot xD also sollte es das auch nicht sein.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

also meinst HBM ist das Problem?


----------



## JSXShadow (20. April 2019)

Klingt nach Kontakt, aber wenn du sagst es liegt alles gut auf..du kannst ggf. mal ein bissl mehr paste versuchen, oder ein bissl weniger. Bissl mehr ist gar nicht so schlimm, durch den Anpressdruck wird es dann wahrscheinlich rausgequetscht. Das würde ich vlt noch versuchen. Mal ne richtig ordentliche Schicht (also mal 2x so viel wie normal) und mal gucken ob sich irgendetwas ändert. Ich weiß..Drecksarbeit.. xD


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Da liegt überhaupt nichts gut auf.Alle 3 Temps sind deutlich zu hoch für Wasser. GPU 63 Grad hab ich bei 1,1V mit Luft @OpenDraw.
HBM 67 Grad ist deutlich zu hoch und TJ GAP von 50 Grad ist ebenfalls zu hoch.

Der Wert vom HBM deutet daraufhin das zu einer Seite oder Diagonal der Kühler nicht plan aufliegt. Aber auch in der mitte hast du keinen richtigen Kontakt sonst wäre die GPU Temp deutlich niedriger.

Den Kühler mal ausgebaut anlegen und mit Paste andrücken um zu sehen woes hängt. Da müsstest du eigentlich schon grob sehen wo es hängt.Drukpapier kann auch helfen,ansonsten mal nen Papierschnipsel schneiden un zwischenlegen, das Package solltesich darin leicht abzeichnen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. April 2019)

ich geh jetzt an die Glotze... Morgen Früh schick ich Bilder vom demontierten Kühler.....
Hoffe, da ist dann was zu sehen.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. April 2019)

Uh Uh Uh, da krieg ich ja gleich Freude...naja, dann werde ich wohl mal WLPads, Liquid metal und WLP bereithalten. Das Conductonaut ist ja 0.2mm dünn..bin mir nicht sicher, dass wenn der Kühler wirklich nicht plan ist, die 0.2mm reichen. Da bin ich mir ganz und gar nicht sicher.

@Stiff ja erstmal entspannen und mit frischem Kopf morgen nochmal ran, sonst frustet das nur zu sehr, kenne ich nur zu gut  Hatte den gleichen Spaß beim Direct-Die Versuch mit meinem i9-9900k und meinem Noctua D15...da konnte ich auch machen was ich will, Kühler war einfach zu schwer und hatte Spiel. Tja, hat mich nur knapp 7 Stunden gekostet bis die Erkenntnis kam...sowas kotzt massiv an xD


----------



## drstoecker (20. April 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Vulkan ist derzeit unbrauchbar. An den Kernen kann es fast nicht liegen. Mit meinem i9 7920X habe ich keinen anständigen Bench unter Vulkan machen können. Mit dem i7 3930K hatte die Engine wahrscheinlich einen Aussetzer und hat mir mit der GTX 1080 einen einzigen gleichmäßigen Durchlauf gewährt .
> Ansonsten unspiel/unbenchbares Geruckel. DX11 läuft geschmeidig.


Liegt bestimmt an den win Updates!


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da liegt überhaupt nichts gut auf.Alle 3 Temps sind deutlich zu hoch für Wasser. GPU 63 Grad hab ich bei 1,1V mit Luft @OpenDraw.
> HBM 67 Grad ist deutlich zu hoch und TJ GAP von 50 Grad ist ebenfalls zu hoch.
> 
> Der Wert vom HBM deutet daraufhin das zu einer Seite oder Diagonal der Kühler nicht plan aufliegt. Aber auch in der mitte hast du keinen richtigen Kontakt sonst wäre die GPU Temp deutlich niedriger.
> ...



Moin Leute, es geht weiter... was ist TJ GAP?
Meinst damti die ThermalJunktion Temp?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. April 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> World War Z + Vulkan ist auf der Seven alles andere als geschmeidig. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder heftiger Hakler. Aber selbst mit Vulkan bremst der 2400G ist Seven aus. Die Performance der Karte bei diesem Spiel ist wirklich beeindruckend.



Moin Moin ihr Wahnsinnigen, den 19.4.2 habter schon drauf? Hab die letzten "paar" Seiten übersprungen, den letzten Treiber den ich hier erwähnt fand, war der 19.4.1. ...



World War Z™
Up to 24% greater performance with AMD Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.2, on a Radeon™ VII in World War Z.
Up to 19% greater performance with AMD Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.2, on a Radeon™ RX Vega 64 in World War Z.

Anno 1800™


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Moin Leute, es geht weiter... was ist TJ GAP?
> Meinst damti die ThermalJunktion Temp?




Hier nochmal Werte nachdem ich den Kühler demontiert und neu mit Wärmeleitpaste versorgt hatte. 
Für mich sieht es auf den Bildern nach einer guten Deckung aus.


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2019)

Was hast du denn da drauf gemacht? das sieht aus wie Blätterteig vor dem backen :/ Sind das Lufteinschlüsse oder Verdickungen? Sorry das ich so blöd frage aber sowas hab ich wirklich bisher noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da drauf gemacht? das sieht aus wie Blätterteig vor dem backen :/ Sind das Lufteinschlüsse oder Verdickungen? Sorry das ich so blöd frage aber sowas hab ich wirklich bisher noch nicht gesehen.



Hi, das ist ThermalGrizzly Kryonau, und Verdickungen, die man sieht, wenn man den Kühler abnimmt.
Die Wärmeleitpaste bleibt ja nicht plan auf dem Die, bzw. dem Kühler bei der Demontage.


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2019)

Das es sich "zieht/bewegt" soweit klar aber kannte dieses durchsichtige bisher echt nicht. hmm Ich bekomme erst gegen Mittwoch meinen Block um Vergleiche anstellen zu können echt keinen Plan was da bei dir schief läuft.


----------



## Froschbremse (21. April 2019)

Hmm, irgendwie hab ich noch keine R VII, die mit dem Alphacool umgebaut wurde, gesehen wo die Temperaturen gepasst haben.
62°c GPU mit 117°c Hotspot. :/   `Wassertemp??
Ob da generell bei dem Block was nicht passt?


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Durchfluss aktuell bei 125L,  Wassertemp: 25C°

PS: weis jemand wo ich das originale Wärmeleitpad bestellen kann?


----------



## Froschbremse (21. April 2019)

Hier mal was von nem Bykski zum Vergleich. War nen Belastungstest


----------



## Ralle@ (21. April 2019)

Den Alphacool würde ich auch nicht nehmen, da passen die GPU & Hot Spot Temperaturen nicht zusammen.
Da muss der Hersteller wirklich nachbessern, so ein großer Unterschied ist nicht normal.


----------



## Froschbremse (21. April 2019)

Bei dem Alphacool kann man fast mit nem guten WLPad arbeiten bzw testen. Könnte mir vorstellen das dieses bessere Ergebnisse erzielt als mit Paste.
Kenne die verwendete Paste von Stiff nicht..ist die leicht durchsichtig?

Edit: Ich hatte mal den Bykski bei mir neu gesetzt gehabt.  Die  Schicktdicke  der WLP zwischen Block und GPU hatte ich auf ca 10-15 µm geschätzt. Leider hatte ich meinen Naßschichtdickenkamm nicht dabei. :/


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2019)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Bei dem Alphacool kann man fast mit nem guten WLPad arbeiten bzw testen. Könnte mir vorstellen das dieses bessere Ergebnisse erzielt als mit Paste.
> Kenne die verwendete Paste von Stiff nicht..ist die leicht durchsichtig?
> 
> Edit: Ich hatte mal den Bykski bei mir neu gesetzt gehabt.  Die  Schicktdicke  der WLP zwischen Block und GPU hatte ich auf ca 10-15 µm geschätzt. Leider hatte ich meinen Naßschichtdickenkamm nicht dabei. :/



Deswegen auch mein Nachfragen. Ich hab jetzt nochmal Bilder der aufgetragenen Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut gegoogelt und Ja sie ist bedeutend heller als eine MX2/MX4 oder was man so an dunkel grauer Paste kennt. Aber auf keinem Bild egal ob frisch oder nach Benutzung ist diese so durchsichtig.

Wenn du eh bastelst Stiff, probier doch mal zum Spaß eine andere WLP.


----------



## Froschbremse (21. April 2019)

Hab auch mal geschaut und nix gefunden die dem Bild hier gleich kommt. 
Sieht fast wie Silikon aus.^^
Mal ne zähere WLP testen.  Master Gel Maker zur Hand?


----------



## gbm31 (21. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Würde nach Möglichkeit auch immer die Luft durch den Radiator pusten und nicht ziehen, dass kann einige Grad kosten.



Also, ich habe jetzt 2 x 5h Sessions TD2 getestet: pull ist bei meinem Aufbau 1-1.5°K besser als push.

Und die Kryonaut hab ich auch, sowohl auf der GPU als auch auf der CPU - bin zufrieden damit.

Selbst heute früh, als Wattman mal wieder einen Hänger hatte, und bei 2000MHz 1218mV (statt 1137) gestellt hat, hatte ich 109°C TJ/Hotspot max. (und 410W - laut HWInfo)

Mal sehen, vielleicht staube ich noch einen refurbished 240er Radi ab und steck den für die CPU dazu mit den arbeitslosen Noctuas...


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

ich hab noch wärmeleitpaste von EK und von die von alphacool


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

auf in die nächste Runde.. auch wenns nix bringt....
halte Euch auf dem Laufenden......

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, wo ich das originale Wärmeleitpad bekommen kann, welches ab Werk auf der VII ist


----------



## spl1ce (21. April 2019)

ohje... ist ja garnicht gut was man hier so über den acool liest  : / wobei ich mich wegen deiner WLP den Anderen anschliesse. Vielleichtl ist ja einfach mit der was nicht i.O. ? Die sieht tatsächlich aus wie Silikon ?! Hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas und ich hatte die auch schon. 
Hoffe für dich, dass es mit anderer WLP besser geht. 100°C Junction hab ich bei 1.2V anliegen mit 40°C Wassertemp und opendraw...

EDIT: Das originale Pad wirst du nicht bekommen. Ich hab jetzt schon die Carbonauts bei digitec wieder abbestellt weil es nicht lieferbar ist ....


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2019)

Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur eine fehlerhafte Charge der WLP. Sieht aus als hätte man sämtliche Zusätze vergessen und nur das Bindemittel geliefert. Hast du denn die Kryonaut auch noch irgendwo anders in Verwendung?


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2019)

Probier doch mal ne andere WLP, die sieht echt merkwürdig aus.


----------



## gbm31 (21. April 2019)

Wenn die Kryonaut warm ist ist sie sehr flüssig und kann wenn sie sehr dünn ist schon so aussehen.

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht was mit dem acool sein soll, der GPU Kontakt sieht ganz gut aus.

Sehr merkwürdig. Zieht sich aber durch die Foren, in denen in unterwegs bin, durch. 
Genauso dass mit EK und Bykski alles okay ist.


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2019)

Puh... sollte das so sein geht mein Block direkt zurück. Das Spiel tut ich mir nicht an über 100€ ausgeben für weniger Leistung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. April 2019)

Deswegen:


EK Water Blocks EK-Vector Radeon VII - C… | CASEKING.de

Kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso bei den vielen bisherigen Problemen mit dem ALC Kühler die Montage zigmal wiederholt wird. Der Hersteller muss einen einfachen Umbau sicherstellen. Wenn er das nicht kann, wird eben das 14 tägige Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Dies kann wohl keiner so richtig verstehen. 
Hier noch ein Foto zwecks Qualität.

Die Schraube lässt sich noch nicht einmal komplett eindrehen. Einfach nur lächerlich. Schraube zu lang, bzw. Abstandshalter zu kurz.


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

Tobias88 schrieb:


> eine kurz frage noch hast du auch die probleme mit Vega56 cf bei SoTR?



Jo,
hatte nur die Demo und auch Ärger im Menü. Sowas verbuggtes betrachte ich als böswilliges "Unvermögen" des Dev´s.
(anscheinend hat NV prinzipiell etwas gegen SLi/Cf/mGPU; die neuen Games mit den indirekten Schatten funzen auch mit SLi net.)
TAA sollte man auf 1x belassen, weil 2x den PCIE belastet oder ganz aus und nur FXAA/MLAA -SMAA muss ich bei Gelegenheit neu testen, 
war für DX11 net schlecht. SMAA per Reshade 2,03 ging früher mal ganz gut.
Einige Games machen Probs mit ReLive oder Overlay. Da taktet bei mir die sekundäre Graka net so hoch.(mal OFF lassen)
Bei DX12+Vulkan muss unbedingt die Auslagerungsdatei groß genug sein, egal wieviel Ram man hat.(zwar net zu verstehen, ist aber so mit W10)


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Probier doch mal ne andere WLP, die sieht echt merkwürdig aus.



So, hier ein Ergebnis mit Furmark mit der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste.
Habe nachdem ich die Grafikkarte mit WLP bestrichen habe noch geprüft, ob Sie einen kompletten Abdruck auf dem Kühler hinterlässt, was Sie gemacht hat.

Ergebnis zum Kot...


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2019)

Schick das Ding zurück mit genauer Erklärung der Probleme am besten direkt mit den Temperaturanhängen. Das kann einfach nicht sein das so etwas verkauft wird.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. April 2019)

Die Schraube wirkt da wie ein Fremdkörper.
Wie schon andere geschrieben haben, weg mit dem Teil. Wenn ein Hersteller meint sowas produzieren zu müssen, sollte er gemieden werden. Auch wenn Furmark ein Extremfall ist, die Temperaturen passen hinten und vorne nicht.
Maximal lagen beim HotSpot 121° an bei einer GPU Temperatur von 66°  Und das ganze bei gerade mal 1 Volt, zudem ist die HBM Temperatur für Wakü auch zu hoch.


----------



## Tobias88 (21. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> TAA sollte man auf 1x belassen, weil 2x den PCIE belastet oder ganz aus und nur FXAA/MLAA -SMAA
> Einige Games machen Probs mit ReLive oder Overlay. Da taktet bei mir die sekundäre Graka net so hoch.(mal OFF lassen)
> Bei DX12+Vulkan muss unbedingt die Auslagerungsdatei groß genug sein, egal wieviel Ram man hat.(zwar net zu verstehen, ist aber so mit W10)



Hallo RX480,

konnte in SoTR auch mit TAA hat auch funktioniert nur 32 FPS mehr ging nicht.

ReLive or Overlay z.B. MSI AF macht keine probleme.

Das mit den Auslagerungsdatei keine ahnung(Automatisch verwaltet)man muss MS Mitarbeiter sein um es zu verstehen, aber wenn ich SoTR spiele zeigt MSI bis zu 32 GB Auslagerungsdatei an.

Hauptsache ich kann es mit den einstellung entlich spielen.

@Stiffmeister

Kleine info zu EK Water block und zu Backplate hatte das problem das ich ein Abstandhalter nicht richtig fest war zu spät gesehen (versuch die feste schraube wieder los zu kriegen ), das andere war bei der backplate das die schrauben (M 2,5 länge 7 mm)1-1,5 mm zu kurz waren.

Habe aus den Water block Schraubentüte M2,5 mit 8 mm länge gefunden dann gings. 

GPU Temp bei 40 - 45 grad und HOTSPOT 60 - 70 grad schwankt in den berich.(Stock GPU  1,083 Volt)

@Lois Nudin

Was sind den die probleme bei dir?

Habe die Plexi Nikkel version.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Schraube wirkt da wie ein Fremdkörper.
> Wie schon andere geschrieben haben, weg mit dem Teil. Wenn ein Hersteller meint sowas produzieren zu müssen, sollte er gemieden werden. Auch wenn Furmark ein Extremfall ist, die Temperaturen passen hinten und vorne nicht.
> Maximal lagen beim HotSpot 121° an bei einer GPU Temperatur von 66°  Und das ganze bei gerade mal 1 Volt, zudem ist die HBM Temperatur für Wakü auch zu hoch.



So wirds gemacht, und nix anderes..... Was mich jetzt noch mehr fuchst..... Die Garantie der Karte ist jetzt zum Elend auch noch fürn Popo.... Denn das Wärmeleitpad gibts ja nicht mehr..
Ich brauch jetzt innerhalb 2 Wochen dringend nen anderen Kühlblock. Hab jetzt gesehen, dass Barrow nun auch einen hat. 
Befürchte jedoch, dass ich jetzt bei EK lande und mit Backplate 180€ latzen darf....


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

@Tobias
Wahrscheinlich haben wir uns falsch verstanden.
Mit ner Singlegraka ist TAA 2x auch kein Problem. Es werden das aktuelle Bild und der Vorgänger abgeglichen und hohe Delta-Weißwerte rausgefiltert.
Nur bei 2 Grakas ist dafür zusätzlicher Traffic auf dem PCiE erforderlich. Das wäre bei Edelhamster mit 2x R7 der Fall. 
(dito evtl. ReLive in manchen Games bei Cf-Sys)


----------



## Tobias88 (21. April 2019)

@RX480

Hast du meine Signatur nicht gesehen habe auch 2 Stück.

Geht nur TAA. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Tobi


----------



## gaussmath (21. April 2019)

@Stiffmaster: Ist das vielleicht ein Auslesefehler? Die Karte riegelt doch bei 115 Grad ab und throttelt. Wie ist das überhaupt möglich, dass 120 Grad erreicht werden?


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2019)

Auslesefehlter in Hwinfo und GPU Z ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, oder?
Ingame fährt die Karte den Takt munter rauf und runter...
Battlefront 2 von 1300MHz bis 1750 ist alles dabei


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

Tobias88 schrieb:


> @RX480
> Hast du meine Signatur nicht gesehen habe auch 2 Stück.



Sorry!
Da hast Du Dir ja was gegönnt! Es gibt zumindestens ne Menge Games aus den letzten 2..5 Jahren wo Cf mit DX11 gut funzt. 
Kannst ja mal testen ob SMAA besser läuft.
Ich nehme meist ein vernünftiges Fps-Limit und dann bleibts auch sparsam.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Tobias88 (21. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt zumindestens ne Menge Games aus den letzten 2..5 Jahren wo Cf mit DX11 gut funzt.



Hallo RX480,

zurzeit ist CF mit DX11 für Radeon VII keine funktion. Sagt @ Edelhamster beitrag#3019

Muss ich noch testen, ob es irgendwie zum laufen kriege.

Kann man die CF Profile irgendwie auslesen? Ob Radeon VII eigefügt wurde oder nicht?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

Das wäre natürlich echt ungünstig! Schreib mal an AMD, das kann doch net sein.
Wie siehts eigentlich in Firestrike aus? Ist ja noch DX11. 

Gerade die alten Games machen nochmal soviel Spass, wenn man mal die Skalierung/Downsampling benutzen kann.
Verstehe auch net, warum man im Wattman net AA komplett deaktivieren kann, sondern nur im Game.
Gerade D2 lässt einen ja auch net an die Settings für AA ran und man kann eigentlich nix testen.
(D2-Demo ging beim mir net mit Cf)


----------



## Tobias88 (21. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich echt ungünstig! Schreib mal an AMD, das kann doch net sein.



Hallo RX480

So das die Seite sein?

[url]https://www.amd.com/de/support/contact-email-form
[/URL]
Gruß Tobi


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

Würde ich einfach probieren und fragen ob in Zukunft bei der R7 auch  Cf für DX11 unterstützt wird.
Wenn ein NO zurückkommt würde ich die 2. Graka verkaufen. Bis Vulkan ne große Basis hat, das kann noch dauern.
(ob Stadia dabei hilft ist noch net klar; kann sein das Stadia nur als eine GPU zählt wg. der InfinityFabric)

Im Forum bei AMD gibts auch keine gescheiten Antworten.

Fehlt bei Dir im Wattman Crossfire ?


----------



## Tobias88 (21. April 2019)

@RX480

Firestrike Extreme "multi gpu test" keine CF

MSI AF zeigt nur eine ausgelastet wird.

Sieht doch genau gleich aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ bei mein vorherigen Post ist das die support seite?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. April 2019)

Tobias88 schrieb:


> Hallo RX480,
> 
> konnte in SoTR auch mit TAA hat auch funktioniert nur 32 FPS mehr ging nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem EK Kühler.

Igor’s Testbericht und Videoanleitung zur Montage:

YouTube

Echtes Tiefkuehl-Schnittchen? EK Waterblocks Vector Radeon VII im Test | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Tobias88 (22. April 2019)

Hallo Lios Nudin,

habe auch die anleitung von Igor benuzt, er hatte aber keine backplate montiert. 

Darum kann ich die porbleme bei der Backplate nicht nachvollziehen, ob er auch die probleme hätte?!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## RX480 (22. April 2019)

Tobias88 schrieb:


> Hallo RX480
> 
> So das die Seite sein?
> 
> ...



Ich würde auf english umstellen, da kann man wenigstens das Produkt(Kategorie)  grob auswählen.
Evtl. könnte man sich auch im Forum anmelden und AMDmatt mal fragen als neues Thema oder per PN.


----------



## Tobias88 (22. April 2019)

Hallo RX480,

ich frag erst den Support, wenn da kein klare Antwort gibt gehe ich übers forum.

Danke für das Bild


Gute Nacht

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Stiffmeister (22. April 2019)

Hab nun bei EZ Modding zugeschlagen.....
Werde berichten...


----------



## Froschbremse (22. April 2019)

So ists richtig. Optisch find ich den von EK zwar besser. 
Aber die Kühlleistung findé ich beim Bykski besser


----------



## Edelhamster (22. April 2019)

> Dear xxxxx
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[xxxxxxxx]} has been reviewed and updated.
> Response and Service Request History:
> ...



Ernüchternd. Hoffnung war da


----------



## JSXShadow (22. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hab nun bei EZ Modding zugeschlagen.....
> Werde berichten...



Sagmal, das wäre ein guter Test, falls du Bock hast. Hau mal mit der Thermal Grizzly den Orginal-Kühler wieder rauf und check mal die Temps. Das würde mich echt interessieren wie hier der Kontrast zum orginal-WLPad ist. Falls du schon hast, dann berichte mal bitte  Solltest die Karte aber mit Orig.-Kühler verwenden können.

Du armes Schwein...das tut mir echt Leid für dich...glaube ich wäre schon kollabiert und nun bekomme ich Angst wegen der AIO...naja, vlt warte ich doch auf den Morpheus für die VII, vlt auch nicht...verfügbar ist eh noch nix...ach das nervt alles. Warten warten warten, aber wohl besser als solche nervigen Probleme zu haben.


----------



## RX480 (22. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ernüchternd. Hoffnung war da



Das ist in der Tat net zu verstehen, gerade für 5k-Downsampling@DX11 wäre Das richtig wäre gut gewesen durch die 16Gb.(x)
Ich wünsche den Enthusiasten mehr gute lowLevel-mGPU-Games, damits net umsonst war.

(x) Mit Vega kann man mit Cf nähmlich net HBCC nutzen.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat net zu verstehen, gerade für 5k-Downsampling@DX11 wäre Das richtig wäre gut gewesen durch die 16Gb.(x)
> Ich wünsche den Enthusiasten mehr gute lowLevel-mGPU-Games, damits net umsonst war.
> 
> (x) Mit Vega kann man mit Cf nähmlich net HBCC nutzen.



Ich war schon immer kritisch was CF betrifft, hatte es selbst nie, war aber immer interessiert und besonders die Frametimes, auch in supported Games, hat mich immer abgeschreckt. Es ist zwar cool, wenn man dann vlt mal 80% mehr FPS hat, das Spielgefühl sich aber fast noch schlechter als mit ner Single-GPU anfühlt..dann halt noch die Probleme mit so vielen Games. Ist es das wirklich wert, oder schlägt hier auch der "Bastelfaktor" wieder rein?

Ich mein, aktuell, mit 2x Vega56 für 270 Euro ea...wenn CF vernünftig funktionieren würde durch die Bank..dann wäre das natürlich DIE Alternative zu allem. Rein von der Rohleistung würden die 2 Vega56 alles SingleGPU abziehen, wenn man es auf die Straße bekommt UND die Frametimes passen, mit ordentlichem UV (wie bei dir) auch mit unter 300W für das Setup. Aber die Probleme halt...ach es ist so schade..AMD hat mit infinity Fabric alles was sie brauchen um richtig geile mGPU-Karten zu bauen, aber es kommt einfach nix. Vlt kostet die Entwicklung hier einfach zu viel.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2019)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich ein horizontales Layout des Overlays hin?


----------



## Stiffmeister (22. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Sagmal, das wäre ein guter Test, falls du Bock hast. Hau mal mit der Thermal Grizzly den Orginal-Kühler wieder rauf und check mal die Temps. Das würde mich echt interessieren wie hier der Kontrast zum orginal-WLPad ist. Falls du schon hast, dann berichte mal bitte  Solltest die Karte aber mit Orig.-Kühler verwenden können.
> 
> Du armes Schwein...das tut mir echt Leid für dich...glaube ich wäre schon kollabiert und nun bekomme ich Angst wegen der AIO...naja, vlt warte ich doch auf den Morpheus für die VII, vlt auch nicht...verfügbar ist eh noch nix...ach das nervt alles. Warten warten warten, aber wohl besser als solche nervigen Probleme zu haben.



Alles halb so willt. Einpacken wenn's nicht passt und geld zurück.
Hab denen von Aquatuning auch ne passende Mail geschickt. Gehört denen nicht Alphacool oder wie war das nochmal.


----------



## Tobias88 (22. April 2019)

Hallo @Edelhamster und RX480,

naja "Hoffnung" war da.

Ein so großer unterschied zwischen Vega10 und Vega20 ist das doch garnicht.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## RX480 (22. April 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich war schon immer kritisch was CF betrifft, hatte es selbst nie, war aber immer interessiert und besonders die Frametimes, auch in supported Games, hat mich immer abgeschreckt. Es ist zwar cool, wenn man dann vlt mal 80% mehr FPS hat, das Spielgefühl sich aber fast noch schlechter als mit ner Single-GPU anfühlt..dann halt noch die Probleme mit so vielen Games. Ist es das wirklich wert, oder schlägt hier auch der "Bastelfaktor" wieder rein?
> Ich mein, aktuell, mit 2x Vega56 für 270 Euro ea...wenn CF vernünftig funktionieren würde durch die Bank..dann wäre das natürlich DIE Alternative zu allem.



Ich schau net nach mehr fps sondern finde es nice, das sich die W so gut auf beide Grakas verteilen. Dadurch funzen selbst 2x einfache Blower gut.
Bevorzugt 1440p@60Hz=fps-Limit und dann je nach Game mal die Skalierung benutzen. (als Ersatz+Ergänzung für TAA)
2017 sahs auch noch gut aus mit den Games.(Heute blockt NV schon bei den Dev´s Cf/SLi)
Ansonsten ist Das nur was für Leute mit Geduld und etwas Historie.(net mein 1. Cf)
Das Problem bei Cf ist außerdem der kostspielige Unterbau mit 2x echten PCiE 16x.(bei mir net vorh. = limitierend)
Nach m.E. hängen die min.Fps auch von der Leistung der einzelnen Graka ab. Wenn die Settings zu hoch sind bekommt man halt im Einzelbild mal Probs.
Es gab mal ein schönes Review, wo man sehen konnte wie 1440p@Ultra und 4k-Medium funzt. Dann noch gezielt ein paar Regler links und die Smoothness 
ist net das Problem. Mit 2x 56 wird man in Games net viel anders  sein als die R7. Die ist zur Zeit sinnvoller.(nur ne RX64@350W ist sinnlos vgl. mit 56Cf)
Hardware.Info Nederland
edit:
Einschränkung bei allen gängigen Reviews=ohne HBM-OCen sind die Zahlen für 4k nix wert!

negativ: Vega+VSR macht Probleme oder 4k-HDR per HDMi für den TV. (evtl. hilft ein aktiver DP-Adapter)
Bislang funzt nur Custom 1800p@50Hz an meinem Moni ohne die "Mindestspannung".die AMD bei VSR gerne draufhaut.
Da ist inGame-Skalierung günstiger.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. April 2019)

Achso, mal in eigener Sache: Habt ihr Ghetto/Morpheus Besitzer auch Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung? Bei mir laufen die Teile immer auf 100%. Nun hab ich das auf die Treiber geschoben, aber es kann natürlich auch etwas anderes sein.

Welche GPU-PWN-Adapter verwendet ihr und klappt bei euch die Regelung ohne Probleme? Das mach mich ein bissl wuschig. Die 12x25 sind zwar net laut..aber Kontrolle ist immer gut 

@RX480 Danke für die Ausführung!


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2019)

Hmmm meine laufen eh immer bei 100% sobald last anliegt, daher kann ich dazui wenig sagen. Was ich mal hatte war, das nach einem Crash die Lüfter nicht korrekt versorgt wurden und nur einer statt zwei lief, ein Neustart hat das Problem dann behoben.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmmm meine laufen eh immer bei 100% sobald last anliegt, daher kann ich dazui wenig sagen. Was ich mal hatte war, das nach einem Crash die Lüfter nicht korrekt versorgt wurden und nur einer statt zwei lief, ein Neustart hat das Problem dann behoben.



Moin Gurdi! Welchen Adapter zum Anschluss auf dem PCB der VII verwendest du denn? Ich nehm den Phobia, bin mir aber net sicher obs da noch was anderes gibt. Naja ein bissl mehr Kontrolle wäre schon gut, wenn du aber sagst das geht net, dann ist das auch ok!

Hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich nicht vlt alle Lüfter per ext. Lüftersteuerung angehe...aber eine zu finden mit genügend Slots/Daisy Chaining und dann aufpassen, dass da nix abraucht etc...oh boi xD belastend


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2019)

Tja gute Frage, weiß gar nicht mehr was ich da mal gekauft hatte. Generell funktioniert die Steuerung der Lüfter bei mir, ich nutze es nur nicht da ich die Lüfter lediglich im Idle throtteln lasse. Aus meine gedämmten Gehäuse stören die mich nicht beim zocken.


----------



## Edelhamster (22. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat net zu verstehen, gerade für 5k-Downsampling@DX11 wäre Das richtig wäre gut gewesen durch die 16Gb.(x)
> Ich wünsche den Enthusiasten mehr gute lowLevel-mGPU-Games, damits net umsonst war.
> 
> (x) Mit Vega kann man mit Cf nähmlich net HBCC nutzen.



Jup, ich träumte von GTA V in 5K mit 8xMSAA 

In Bezug auf den HBCC verhält es sich mit der VII genauso wie bei Vega10. Wenn Crossfire im Adrenalin aktiviert wird, fällt die HBCC-Option weg. Wäre bei 16GB jetzt echt nicht so tragisch^^

In meiner Kontaktaufnahme richtung AMD hatte ich mich bewusst an den englischsprachigen Technical-Support gewandt. Freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass XFX und MSI auf Ihren Prouktseiten zur VII Crossfire noch bewerben würden.
Ich mir natürlich darüber im klaren sei, dass Radeon es nicht mehr selbst promoted hat, aber die Frage aufgekommen sei, ob nicht doch die Möglichkeit bestünde einen "as is" beta-level Treiber für CF, ohne Garantie auf Funktionalität, zu erhalten. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kam der 17.9.2, der damals für Vega10 CrossFire nachgereicht hat, auch erst 3 Monate nach Release der Karten^^
Aber wenn die mir jetzt nach 6 Tagen "not supported" mitteilen 

Die Überbleibsel von CF im Adrenalin ergeben für mich halt keinen Sinn. 
Dann noch so Geschichten, wenn du in Hitman mGPU nutzen willst, sollte Crossfire aktiviert sein. Jetzt schreibt mir der Support selbst, ich könnte sogar mit Nvidia-Karten mischen. Im Falle von Hitman dann nicht oder wie? Weil wie aktivier ich CF im Nvidia-Controlpanel? 

Wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt ist es am Ende ziemlich traurig, dass gerade, wenn wir eine Zeit erreicht haben in der ausreichend schnelle Fabric´s/NV-Link´s zur Verfügung stehen, sofern diese benötigt werden, und wenn Spiele wie StrangeBrigade oder SOTTR aufzeigen, dass die typischen CF und Sli-Krankheiten, wie unruhige Frametimes, besiegt erscheinen, fährt man alle Bemühungen in diesem Bereich für den Endkonsumenten runter.
Google setzt mit seinen Tool´s die Spiele zukünftig auf Vulkan um. Bewirbt in der Stadia-Präsentation die fantastischen Möglichkeiten von mGPU in Rechenzentren, Ihr erinnert euch an den simulierten Lava-Strom? 
Aber wir Enthusiasten bleiben außen vor. Fällt mir echt schwer mich damit abzufinden.

Ich probier jetzt noch etwas weiter. Zock SOTTR und Gears of War dann wohl auch nochmal durch, aber am Ende heißt es wohl oder übel -> "Jmd. Interesse an einer 4 Wochen alten Seven mit Samsung-HBM?"


----------



## JSXShadow (22. April 2019)

Es wird halt nix mehr in Richtung mGPU investiert, nichtmal 2x GPU auf einem PCB oder gar Chip..Das ist extrem schaden, denn ja, wir haben aktuell genug Möglichkeiten, welche die Kommunikations zw. beiden GPU weit über das 10x im Vergleich zu PCIe erhöhen würde, was wiederum Probleme wie Latenzen und Frametimes gut bekämpfen können sollte. Auch Custom-Bridges wie NV-Link, nur mit noch mehr Bandbreite, sollten diese Probleme gut eingrenzen. Die bisherigen Dual-GPU Grafikkarten haben ihr Potential halt nicht genutzt. Eine Radeon VIIx2 könnte ich mir SEHR gut vorstellen, wenn es eine Karte mit 2xVII-Dies wäre, die gemeinsam auf einen HBM-Pool zugreifen oder ggf. gar auf dem selben Chip unterkommen, aber naja...skalierbar wäre das, performance-technisch bestimmt auch und vom Verbrauch in 7nm mit UV und moderaten Taktraten auch echt noch im vernünftigen Bereich..aber Forschung, Entwicklung, Wafer...ach du meine Güte. Das lohnt sich alles wohl nicht mehr. CF/SLI waren ja seit jeher nur für eine Nische. Für mich ja auch, fand das Konzept aber schon immer sehr interessant.

Genauso ist es schade, dass nicht mehr nach den Extremen gesucht wird. Nvidia und AMD könnten einfach ihr PCB 10cm länger machen, die doppelte Anzahl Shader unterbringen, entsprechende Spannungsregulatorien, VRAM und halt einen 4-Slot Kühler daraufschrauben. Klar, je größer der Chip desto schlechter die Ausbeute und je höher das Risiko..aber da wären wir wieder bei mGPU. Infinity Fabric hat im Max-Ausbau eine Bidirectionale Übretragungsgeschwindigkeit von fast 43 TB/s zwischen 2 EPYC-Dies mit DDR4-2666. Das sind komplett kaputte Geschwindigkeiten und wären hier nichtmal benötigt. Es ist schade, aber mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt. Wenn der Prozess sich nicht mehr verkleinern lässt, dann gibt es dann 3D-Stacks und dann mehrere 3D-Stacks und so weiter und sofort  Man kann sich auf die Zukunft freuen <3



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich probier jetzt noch etwas weiter. Zock SOTTR und Gears of War dann  wohl auch nochmal durch, aber am Ende heißt es wohl oder übel ->  "Jmd. Interesse an einer 4 Wochen alten Seven mit Samsung-HBM?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So traurig, dass Samsung HBM hier so schmächtig bewertet wird. Bei Vega64 und gerade Vega56 wäre das definitiv eine Wertsteigerung. Verkehrte Welt


----------



## ATIR290 (22. April 2019)

Von London zurück und 3 Radeon Seven Karten sind vor der Tür
und morgen wird zu Navi vielleicht was gesagt …


----------



## Stiffmeister (22. April 2019)

Was machst mit 3 Karten?


----------



## Eyren (22. April 2019)

Alle drei testen und alle drei zurück schicken so wie ich unseren lieben ATIR bisher lesen durfte.  Eine kann dann 1201MHz auf dem HBM die andere schafft stabil 2101MHz auf dem Chip dafür nur glatte 1200MHz auf dem HBM und die dritte ja die dritte die ist dafür 1°C kühler wie soll man sich da entscheiden.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. April 2019)

Mit 3 vor der Tür meinte ich eben für 639 / 644 und 649 Euro bestellbar
Mal schauen was morgen gesagt wird.

Habe bis dato nie etwas retour geschickt, 
zudem falls Morgen etwas zu Navi gesagt wird, und die Seven nicht mehr lange verkauft werden sollte, habe ich doch alles richtig gemacht.Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.3 Release Notes | AMD

Neuer Treiber:
Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.3 Release Notes | AMD


50th-anniversary Edition of Radeon Seven  (VII)

AMD to launch red '50th' anniversary edition of Radeon VII - VideoCardz.com


----------



## RX480 (22. April 2019)

Wer nur die R7-Ref am 4k-TV nutzt und kein Freesync hat sollte mal schauen, ob man am TV auf 50Hz umstellen kann.
(Tipp von saniix im Turing-Thread)

Habe Das auch gleich mal analog mit meiner Custom-Resolution für den Moni getestet: 1800p@50Hz (DLSS-Style)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-427.html#post9829682


----------



## gbm31 (23. April 2019)

Andere Frage: wie bekommt ihr 25°Wasser hin? 

Oder wo messt ihr?

Ich habe idle vielleicht 25° aber unter Last locker 37°, am Radineingang gemessen, wenn es leise (<900rpm) bleiben soll.


----------



## drstoecker (23. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: wie bekommt ihr 25°Wasser hin?
> 
> Oder wo messt ihr?
> 
> Ich habe idle vielleicht 25° aber unter Last locker 37°, am Radineingang gemessen, wenn es leise (<900rpm) bleiben soll.


Ist eigtl. nur mit nem mo-ra etc realisierbar, also einer großen externen radi Fläche.


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

gbm31 will doch seinen externen Radi mal 1-seitig an den Benchtable anbauen. 
Aus optischen Gründen wären doch 2x Radis links+rechts richtig nice. 
(dann ist auch genug Fläche da)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber:
> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.3 Release Notes | AMD



ich hab zwar nach wie vor keine VII, dafür aber erstmals seit erscheinen der Adrenalin-Editions derbe Probleme bei der Installation.
3. Versuch, nach völliger Entfernung der Treiber mittels AMD-Cleanuptool:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich trotzdem traut, kann ja mal Bescheid geben ob es bei ihm/ihr geklappt hat. 

Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich btw auch auf den neuen Chipsatztreiber gestoßen (22.4.2019 (inkl. X399)):
X370 Drivers & Support | AMD

edit:
jo, die fehlermeldung von der firewall... ist mittlerweile auch runter. ergebnis ist das selbe. ^^


----------



## Edelhamster (23. April 2019)

Hmm, hast du den manuellen Download über die AMD-Seite schon probiert und dann über "benutzerdefinierte Installation" eine vollständige "Neuinstalltion" mit der 19.4.3 Version versucht?

edit: Express-Update ging bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. April 2019)

Ich konnte den Treiber ohne Probleme installieren.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. April 2019)

@Hamster... mehrmals. der 19.4.2 geht problemlos. naja, bleib ich halt erstmal bei dem.


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

build 1809 ? (bei guru3d ist meist 1803 net kompatibel)


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: wie bekommt ihr 25°Wasser hin?
> 
> Oder wo messt ihr?
> 
> Ich habe idle vielleicht 25° aber unter Last locker 37°, am Radineingang gemessen, wenn es leise (<900rpm) bleiben soll.



Mein Kreislauf sieht so aus...
AGB, Pumpe, GPU, CPU, Radiator 420er, Temperatursensor, Radiator 420er, AGB

PC ist jetzt seit ner Stunde im Idle und liege bei 23,12C° bei 21,5C° Raumtemperatur


----------



## Eyren (24. April 2019)

Hast du schon etwas wegen dem VII Kühler unternommen und ggf. schon Feedback?

Meine Teile sollen heute geliefert werden, hoffe irgendwie total egoistisch das bei mir irgendwie charge 2/3/4 ankommt(weil wegen 3 Wochen Lieferzeit) und diese deutlich besser kühlt.

Aber irgendwie hab ich im Gefühl das es ein Desaster wird....


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. April 2019)

Ja, ich habe jetzt insgesamt 5x die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, alles kontrolliert und immer eine grauenhaufte TJ gehabt.
Unter Stock - Spannung hat sich die Karte dann Ingame ständig bis 1300 Mhz runtergetaktet.
Hab sie jetzt vorübergehend untervoltet und den Takt auf 1700Mhz eingestellt.

Ein neuer Kühler habe ich direkt bei EZ Modding bestellt.


----------



## gbm31 (24. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Mein Kreislauf sieht so aus...
> AGB, Pumpe, GPU, CPU, Radiator 420er, Temperatursensor, Radiator 420er, AGB
> 
> PC ist jetzt seit ner Stunde im Idle und liege bei 23,12C° bei 21,5C° Raumtemperatur



Okay... und unter Last? (TD2  oder TW3 nach ca. 1h spielen)



Ich würde meinen Kreislauf wenn der 240er da ist so umbauen:

560er -> Pumpe/AGB -> CPU -> 240er -> GPU  -> Tempsensor ->  und von vorn 

Damit kommt das kühlste Wasser durch die Pumpe, die CPU wird nicht von der Hitze der GPU gebremst (PBO), nach der CPU wird deren Wärmeleistung gleich mal vom 240er abgemildert bzw aufgehoben, der Tempsensor zeigt die heisseste Stelle.

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (24. April 2019)

Ich bin an den Feiertagen auch endlich zum Umbauen gekommen, zum 5. Mal. Mein Problem lag auch an der Slotblende, die EKWB zu dem Kühler dazugelegt hat, so wie hier: [Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 91. Danke RX480! 
Ich dachte zuerst, es stört nur ein bisschen bei der Montage, aber es hat wohl Schiefstand provoziert. Hab die Ecke auch mit der Dremel bearbeitet. Für alle Fälle hab ich auch das originale Montagekreuz und dann die originale Backplate draufgepackt, schade um die schöne schwarze EKWB. 

Jetzt läuf alles endlich rund und kühl. Mit meinem 24/7 Profil 1900/1100MHz @1012mV bleibt die Junction auch nach Stunden schön unter 80°. Mit 2000/1150MHz @1080mV PL+20 geht die auf 90° und etwas drüber. Richtig übertakten geht bei mir nach wie vor nicht, bei 2100 haut es raus. Wobei, "richtig übertakten" ist schon jammern auf hohem Niveau , 2000/1150 würde auch als 24/7 mit WaKü durchgehen 



RX480 schrieb:


> Wer nur die R7-Ref am 4k-TV nutzt und kein Freesync hat sollte mal schauen, ob man am TV auf 50Hz umstellen kann.
> (Tipp von saniix im Turing-Thread)
> 
> Habe Das auch gleich mal analog mit meiner Custom-Resolution für den Moni getestet: 1800p@50Hz (DLSS-Style)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-427.html#post9829682



Was soll das bringen? Ich hatte es auch vor einiger Zeit probiert, aber außer Artefakten bei schnellen Augenbewegungen habe ich keine Änderungen bemerkt.

@gbm31: das ist doch ziemlich egal, in welcher Reihenfolge die Komponenten geschaltet sind, Wassertemp ist im Kreis fast gleich, außer man hat kaum Durchfluss.

PS: Mein Wasser liegt unter Last bei ca 37°. Mein Kreislauf: Pumpe mit AGB drauf -> Temp.Sensor -> CPU -> 4x14 Radi mit Pull kopfüber außen am Gehäuse montiert -> GPU -> AGB...


----------



## spl1ce (24. April 2019)

Ich komme mit meinen 2x 360er Radis auf ziemlich ähnliche Ergebnisse. Die paar Grad unterschied sind wohl auf die Positionen der Radis unterm Gehäuse geschuldet. Da ist nicht viel Platz wo die Luft weg kann.


----------



## gbm31 (24. April 2019)

37°C unter Last hab ich jetzt auch. 

Mal sehen ob dann der 240er wirklich was dran ändert.

Ich hab auf jeden Fall einen deutlich fühlbaren Unterschied zwischen Radi-Ein- und -Ausgang unter Last.  Durchfluss sollte mit einer DDC 1t @ 12V genug da sein... 

Vielleicht mach ich einen zweiten Tempsensor rein und zeige mir das die gefühlten Unterschiede grad mal 1-3° betragen...


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen? Ich hatte es auch vor einiger Zeit probiert, aber außer Artefakten bei schnellen Augenbewegungen habe ich keine Änderungen bemerkt.



Ob 1800p@50Hz statt 60Hz gut funzt liegt sicher am jeweiligen Moni.
50/60 sind schon mal 20% weniger fps = >30% weniger W. (= mein Nutzen)

btw.
Ist soundso erstaunlich das mein 1440p-Moni 1800p entgegennimmt und dann selber passend macht.
Aber geht auch mit 4k-Videos. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.(C32HG70)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (24. April 2019)

Hier noch mal die Experten-Meinung zu der Wassertemperatur im Kreis: Wo am besten Wassertemperatur messen ?


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. April 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Okay... und unter Last? (TD2  oder TW3 nach ca. 1h spielen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nach meiner Meinung und bisherigen Erfahrung ist es egal, wo, wer, was , wann, dann........
Das Wasser was durch den Kühlblock läuft, ist da vllt. 1 Sekunde drin, bis frisches Wasser nachläuft.
Daher gilt eigentlich nur die Regel...
AGB, Pumpe, Rest ist fast egal.......


----------



## DARPA (24. April 2019)

@Stiffmeister: So schauts aus 
Bei einem Flow von 100 l/h und 10 mm Schlauchinnendurchmesser ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit 350 mm/s 

Deswegen ist auch die Temperatur recht konstant.




tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Jetzt läuf alles endlich rund und kühl.


Junge, endlich 

Bin aktuell auf 2000/1150 @ 1.13V PL +50%
Gar nicht so einfach, nen endgültiges Setup zu finden. Aber 2.1 GHz laufen definitiv nicht daily


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Für ca. 2,1 braucht man evtl. auch nen anderen mod von hellm:
Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 131 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Der 77+ sollte reichen. (das + indiziert ein höhere SOC-Spannung von 1193mV, was stabiler sein könnte)
TJ<70°C wäre ideal, <90°C muss sein.


----------



## DARPA (24. April 2019)

Hmm ja stimmt, könnte ich mal probieren. Hab bisher nur den 50 Mod genutzt.


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Bullseye im Luxx nimmt den mod77+ auch.
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 100

Carbonfire hatte für die Rekorde dann mods mit +++ genutzt.
(nix für 24/7)


----------



## Gurdi (24. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für ca. 2,1 braucht man evtl. auch nen anderen mod von hellm:
> Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 131 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
> 
> Der 77+ sollte reichen. (das + indiziert ein höhere SOC-Spannung von 1193mV, was stabiler sein könnte)
> TJ<70°C wäre ideal, <90°C muss sein.



Ich hab alle probiert, es bringt im Grunde nichts die SOC Spannung zu erhöhen.


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Du warst auch net so hoch mit der GPU-Spannung, das der Unterschied sich bemerkbar macht.

GPU>>1218mV und SOC 1193mV wird ja erst interessant.
Evtl. waren sogar Deine Temps net ausreichend für eff.2100+.
Carbonfire ist immer sehr kühl unterwegs.


----------



## Gurdi (24. April 2019)

Das weist du doch gar nicht. Alles über 1,2V ist quasi nicht kühlbar bei der Karte mit OpenDraw.


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Wenn, dann muss man schon wie im dortigen Thread die Temps erreichen.
Hat schon seinen Sinn mit h2o. Carbonfire hat zwar nur nen 280er, aber mit P+P und sicher voll aufgedreht.(<60°..70°C)
Les Dich mal in dem Thread in die Unterhaltung zw. hellm und carbonfire ein.
Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 128 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## Gurdi (24. April 2019)

Ich kenn das, ich war da ja auch stets im Austausch mit Hellm. Es bringt nichts, mir den aktuellen Treibern ist es völlig überflüssig geworden.


----------



## Eyren (24. April 2019)

So Alphacool ist verbaut und siehe da....

Eine Runde Firestrike Extrem und leckere 113°C Hotspot.

Morgen wir auf Luft umgebaut und erst wieder unter Wasser gesetzt wenn mein Bykski-Kühler ankommt.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. April 2019)

Echt verdammt schwer die Seven zu kühlen und somit ist auch AMD Kühler nicht sooo schlecht als anfangs angenommen
Wären stärkere Lüfter, sprich luftförderndere verbaut worden,- Wäre die Karte weitaus besser gelungen.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. April 2019)

Es ist eben nicht schwer den Chip zu kühlen.
AMD hat einfach zu viel Fläche zu Gunsten des 2 Slot Design geopfert, dementsprechend müssen die Lüfter schneller drehen und die Karte wird unnötig laut.

Ein Morpheus 2 kann die Karte ohne Probleme kühlen, vernünftige Wasserkühler sowie so.
Der AMD Kühler taugt einfach nichts aber AMD wird da nichts ändern, da die Seven eh nur Resteverwertung ist und die die es leise haben wollen bauen die Karte um, der Rest lebt einfach damit.

Für AMD ist Navi wichtig, da die Boardpartner mit Navi schnelles Geld machen können. Ein Custom Design für die Seven wäre zu Aufwendig, das würde wenn dann am ehesten Sapphire oder PowerColor bringen wegen Prestige.
Die Seven ist für AMD das was die Titan für Nvidia ist.


----------



## Stiffmeister (25. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> So Alphacool ist verbaut und siehe da....
> 
> Eine Runde Firestrike Extrem und leckere 113°C Hotspot.
> 
> Morgen wir auf Luft umgebaut und erst wieder unter Wasser gesetzt wenn mein Bykski-Kühler ankommt.



Ich komm ja auf ähnlich schlechte Werte. Mich würde interessieren, ob du kontrolliert hast, ob der kühler korrekt aufliegt?
Wenn ja, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Hotspot Temperatur durch schlechten Kontakt mit dem Kühler auf der GPU entsetht.

Oh Mannnn, ich könnte durchdrehten..
Heute kommt der Bykski Kühler und ich muss gleich auf Arbeit, danach neues Auto für Frauchen anmelden, Auto abholen und um 5 kmmt nen Kumpel.....
Ich will doch nur Zeit, um den Kühler zu montieren......


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Ja hab ich gemacht. Sah alles sehr gut aus.

Habe auch in Runde zwei noch ein wenig mit Wärmeleitpads gespielt da ich ja manchmal etwas einfach denke. Sprich habe zu den in der Anleitung angegebenen noch alle anderen Bauteile bestückt wo ich mir eine Wärmeentwicklung vorstellen konnte. Hat aber nichts gebracht.

Habe auch mal spaßeshalber EKWB und Aquatunings Anleitung verglichen wo Wärmeleitpads anzubringen sind. Konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. 

Ich verstehe einfach wirklich nicht wo dieser Hotspot liegen soll.

Naja ich werd mal freundlich Aquatuning anschreiben/anrufen und schon mal einen neuen Block bei Bykski ordern.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. April 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Ich hab sie jetzt einfach bestellt, werd dann eine einzelne 1080ti gegen die Seven testen, dann seh ich weiter, die ti´s wandern dann in den Marktplatz wenn die Seven gefällt Basteldrang und "haben will" war dann  doch zu stark, außerdem muss jetzt mal nach 1070/1080/1080sli/1080ti und 1080ti SLI mal wieder eine Radeon in den Knecht ich werde berichten




Die Seven kam gestern an, heute Abend werde ich sie gegen mein SLI und eine einzelne 1080ti in Spielen auslasten

Überlege immernoch ob ich mir eine Zweite dazu hole... so 1080ti SLI VS Seven CF? VERDAMMTER BASTELDRANG, WaKü Warenkorb steht auch schon


----------



## ATIR290 (25. April 2019)

Welcher Hersteller und wie hoch die Stock Spannung ?


----------



## _Berge_ (25. April 2019)

Ist eine von Asus

Stock Spannung kann ich heute Abend mitteilen, kam noch nicht dazu umzubauen, zumal ich kurzzeitig die WaKü auf CPU Only bauen muss


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2019)

Navi Treiber incoming: [AMDGPU] Add gfx1010 target definitions . llvm-mirror/llvm@f43d543 . GitHub

GFX1010 steht für Navi.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Es geht aufwärts mit Vulkan. Gute Verkaufszahlen:
World War Z sells over 1 million copies - 250K were from the Epic Games Store | OC3D News


btw.
Sehe Das mit der Ref. wie Ralle.
Die R7 hat halt 2-Slotdesign wie die MI50. liegt an den Workstations , wo gleich 4er-Packs verbaut werden.
Für den Heimgebrauch ist ein leichter Umbau ohne Verlust der Garantie auch möglich.(gab genug Bsp. hier im Thread)
Der Ghettomod ist meistens schon ausreichend für 1780/1150. (im Review hatte Raff eff. 1700/1000)


----------



## sifusanders (25. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es geht aufwärts mit Vulkan. Gute Verkaufszahlen:
> World War Z sells over 1 million copies - 250K were from the Epic Games Store | OC3D News
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man hynix ram hat


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Samsung schafft kein 1150? (1120 reichen sicher bei dem GPU-Takt auch)
Wir reden hier über 0,x fps. Würde mit Air soundso den Focus auf GPU-UVen setzen.
0,95..0,975V sollten das Ziel sein für annehmbare Lüfterbei 1700.(PT-20)
Bei 1780 sollten für einige Chips 1,0..1,025V machbar sein.(PT-10)


----------



## gbm31 (25. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> So Alphacool ist verbaut und siehe da....
> 
> Eine Runde Firestrike Extrem und leckere 113°C Hotspot.
> 
> Morgen wir auf Luft umgebaut und erst wieder unter Wasser gesetzt wenn mein Bykski-Kühler ankommt.





Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Ich komm ja auf ähnlich schlechte Werte. Mich würde interessieren, ob du kontrolliert hast, ob der kühler korrekt aufliegt?
> Wenn ja, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Hotspot Temperatur durch schlechten Kontakt mit dem Kühler auf der GPU entsetht.
> 
> Oh Mannnn, ich könnte durchdrehten..
> ...



Der Bykski ist völlig ausreichend, kühlt auch bei 1218mV - sind dann zwar auch mal 105°C Hotspot aber läuft! 

Ich habe den mit dem originalen Kreuz/Schrauben/Federn und ohne Backplate montiert.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Bei 1218mV würde ich mit 105°C mehr als nur Freudensprünge machen. Mir reichen doch schon 1920MHz-1950MHz mehr Brauche ich nicht nur halt temps unter 100°C .


----------



## Ralle@ (25. April 2019)

Bei 1,21 Volt lasse ich mir die 105° HotSpot ja einreden, da scheint  der Kühler ja richtig gut zu arbeiten.Aber bei 1 Volt und schon 100° HotSpot, das bekommt man mit Air Kühlern besser hin, meine kommt auf 78° HotSpot bei 1850/1100 bei 0,975 (mein ultimativer Stabi Test ist Anno 1800 bei 4K, wenn ich ein Setting einstelle was gerade so stabil ist, steigt der Treiber innerhalb von Minuten aus). Witcher 3 oder The Division halten da länger durch, auch der Superposition Benchmark und TimeSpy laufen da paar mal durch.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

@Eyren
Bei Dir ist es das schlechte Karma. Der "Knack" auf dem Küchentisch ist noch net abgegolten.
Bhudda liest bei PCGH mit.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Eyren
> Bei Dir ist es das schlechte Karma. Der "Knack" auf dem Küchentisch ist noch net abgegolten.



Nanü ich kann dir grade wirklich nicht folgen. Karma ja okay Strafe hätte ich tausendfach verdient, nur der Küchentisch irritiert mich.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Jo, Küchentisch war Quatsch, aber Dein Post zum Nachziehen der Schrauben war Shocking!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...overclocking-undervolting-46.html#post9760520


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Ach sooooo! Na komm der Karte tut sowas doch bestimmt gut


----------



## gbm31 (25. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Bei 1218mV würde ich mit 105°C mehr als nur Freudensprünge machen. Mir reichen doch schon 1920MHz-1950MHz mehr Brauche ich nicht nur halt temps unter 100°C .



Ich hab wie gesagt mit CPU 99°C TJ max. in TD2 nach 2-3h bei 2000/1200 und 1137mV. (Wasser 37°C). HBM und VRM weit unter 60°C.

Also keine Sorge, du kommst locker unter 100°C mit deiner!

Der Alphacool hat da wohl ein prinzipielles Problem. Evtl sogar mit der Mikrostruktur in Verbindung mit der VII...


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Ja denke auch.... hab jetzt mal eine Offensive gestartet.  AT angeschrieben, Forenbeitrag im Herstellerbereich und wenn alles nicht hilft ruf ich tägl. bei denen an.

Grundsätzlich werde ich tauschen ABER einfach nur um Forum schreiben das Ding von AT ist Müll reicht mir nicht. Möchte wenn auch das AT ggf. nachbessert .


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Gute Einstellung, sonst wirds nix mit der AiO für Shadow.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Echt verdammt schwer die Seven zu kühlen und somit ist auch AMD Kühler nicht sooo schlecht als anfangs angenommen
> Wären stärkere Lüfter, sprich luftförderndere verbaut worden,- Wäre die Karte weitaus besser gelungen.



OT:
Dann hol Dir ne Ti-Blower und UVte auf 875mV. (passt auch bei schlechtem Airflow)
11GB PNY GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Blower Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de


----------



## gbm31 (25. April 2019)

Hersteller-Feedback zum Alphacool: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## ATIR290 (25. April 2019)

@RX 480

Ne, sollte schon die Seven werden.
Warum zum Himmel sickert nix durch zwecks Navi... die RX Vega 64 würde 360 Euro einbringen ... 
und die Seven 645 bis 685 Euro kosten mit 30 Tage Rückgaberecht   

Yeppon: Negozio Online di Elettronica, Informatica e non solo

Würde auch billiger gehen, aber jener andere Shop taugt wenig.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Habe so eben Post bekommen auch wenn gbm etwas schneller war:

Sie haben mitunter den Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate Grafikkartenkühler bestellt. 

Inzwischen wurde festgestellt, dass diverse Hersteller für die Grafikkarten Komponenten mit einer abweichenden Bauhöhe verwenden. 

Im anhängenden Foto können Sie feststellen um welches Bauteil es sich handelt. Wir bitten Sie vor der Montage zu überprüfen ob das Bauteil eine Bauhöhe von 1,85mm nicht überschreitet. 

Sollte das Bauteil höher sein, bitten wir Sie den Kühler nicht zu montieren, anderenfalls kann es zu einem defekt Ihrer Hardware kommen.


Auch wenn es eigentlich zu spät ist trotzdem erstmal gut zu wissen das man sich dem Problem bewusst ist.


----------



## DARPA (25. April 2019)

Ist der Kühler denn so konstruiert, dass er an den Spulen ohne Wärmeleitpad plan aufliegt?
Denn sonst wären die anderen Kühlerhersteller ja auch betroffen.

Insgesamt natürlich sehr unglücklich.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Ja die sind ohne Pad laut Anleitung. 

Muss nun natürlich mal prüfen wie hoch das Teil bei meiner VII ist.

Zu Hause am Rechner werde ich auch noch das mitgesendete Bild posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit sagt: Bild des Bauteils gemäß Aquatuning Email eingefügt


----------



## Stiffmeister (25. April 2019)

HI LEUTE GANZ WICHTIG!!!!!

WER DEN ALPHACOOL KÜHLER NOCH NICHT MONTIERT HAT, NICHT MONTIEREN!
ES BESTEHT DIE GEFAHR EINES DEFEKTES AN DER RADEON VII!!!!!

NÄHERE INFOS 

Habe heute am Nachmittag eine Mail von Aquatuning erhalten:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei uns und Ihr Interesse an den Produkten aus unserem Sortiment. 

Sie haben mitunter den Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate Grafikkartenkühler bestellt. 

Inzwischen wurde festgestellt, dass diverse Hersteller für die  Grafikkarten Komponenten mit einer abweichenden Bauhöhe verwenden. 

Im anhängenden Foto können Sie feststellen um welches Bauteil es sich  handelt. Wir bitten Sie vor der Montage zu überprüfen ob das Bauteil  eine Bauhöhe von 1,85mm nicht überschreitet. 

Sollte das Bauteil höher sein, bitten wir Sie den Kühler nicht zu  montieren, anderenfalls kann es zu einem defekt Ihrer Hardware kommen. 

Nehmen Sie in diesem Fall direkt kontakt mit dem Hersteller Alphacool auf. 

Sie erreichen Alphacool unter der Emailadresse: info@aquatuning.com 



Nachdem ich den Kühler demontiert hatte, was sah ich da?
Tatsächlich ist das Besagte Bauteil nun defekt bei mir!

Email an Alphacool ist raus. Bin nun gespannt, wie hier verfahren wird.


----------



## Froschbremse (25. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Kühler demontiert hatte, was sah ich da?
> Tatsächlich ist das Besagte Bauteil nun defekt bei mir!
> 
> Email an Alphacool ist raus. Bin nun gespannt, wie hier verfahren wird.



Ohje, ich seh da parallelen.        -.-

Wie da ALC verfährt?!  Ich sags mal so. 

Erwarte nichts, dann wirst du auch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## bnoob (25. April 2019)

Tja das wars dann wohl, meiner wird ungeöffnet RMAd.

Schade, ist echt hübsch und sah auch sonst ganz gut durchdacht aus.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Hey Stiffmeister willkommen im Club!

Hab meine auch direkt abgeschraubt und was sehen meine tränennassen Augen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin so glücklich...

PS. RX480 wie war das mit Karma und dem "knack"


----------



## Froschbremse (25. April 2019)

Nur was von der Keramik ab? Irgendwelches Innenleben zu sehen?


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Eyren das wird schon noch laufen.
Die Seven ist geduldig, siehe gaussmath und Ralle.

Oder hoffst Du, das Alphacool Dir ne neue Seven bezahlt?
Ist auch ne blöde Idee von Denen = Auflage auf Bauteilen ohne Pads.
In jedem Gewerk gibt es Normen für Toleranzen.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. April 2019)

So wie die Spule aussieht könnte die Radeon noch laufen, der Wimkel der Aufnahme ist zwar nicht so gut aber für mich sieht das aus als wäre nur die Ummantelung beschädigt.
Dennoch ärgerlich aber ein Restrisiko bleibt wenn während der Produktion was verändert wird.


@ATIR290

Sobald Navi da ist und da reicht auch schon ein Release Termin ist deine Vega 64 nichts mehr Wert, da bekommst dann 200 Limited hin oder her.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2019)

Nene alles gut soweit. Es ist etwas Keramik abgesplittert aber sonst ist alles gut. Karte läuft etc. 

Grundsätzlich hab Ich persönlich auch nicht den Anspruch jetzt einen Kleinkrieg zu führen. Einzige was ich möchte ist entweder das sie bei voller Kostenerstattung das Teil zurücknehmen oder was mir sogar fast lieber wäre..... einen Satz Pads zuschicken und eine Anleitung dabei legen wo welcher Pad hin muss das der Block am Ende funktioniert. Denn ja Ich mag den Block von der Optik total und auch die Backplate gefällt mir trotz Werbelogo sau gut!


----------



## gbm31 (25. April 2019)

Ach du Schande. 

Sorry für euch Jungs und drück die Daumen dass die Spule trotzdem tut!


----------



## spl1ce (25. April 2019)

...macht keinen Spass sowas zu lesen...

Tut mir echt leid für eure Karten Leute : /


----------



## tt7crocodiles (25. April 2019)

Stiffmeister & Eyren: f@ck, Jungs, das ist echt ein ScheiZZ. Freut mich, dass eure Karten doch laufen und es nur Kosmetik ist! 

Das mit zusätzlichen Pads wird leider nicht funktionieren, Eyren. Wenn der Kühlkörper so konstruiert ist, dass der direkt draufliegt, dann gibt es kein Platz für die Pads, den müsste man erst neu fräsen


----------



## Stiffmeister (25. April 2019)

Naja, ganz so entspannt sehe ich die Sache nicht.
Lass uns mal von einem Garantiefall in einem Jahr dran denken.
Wenn du die Karte zur RMA schickst und die sehen, dass das was abgebrochen ist.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (25. April 2019)

Ja, im Garantiefall hat man natürlich ne Arschkarte gezogen. Trotzdem, es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen die Karte jetzt sofort zu verlieren, wo sie noch frisch gekauft ist und immer noch um die 700€ kostet, wenn man noch nicht alles damit ausprobiert hat was man wollte und man ganz genau weiß, was schuld ist *und* die Karte erst in einem Jahr zu verlieren, wo die schon leicht angestaubt und gebraucht billig zu kaufen ist und man aus ihr alles rausgequetscht hat was man wollte, wenn man genug Spaß gehabt hat und wenn man nicht weiß warum sie verreckt ist - Spannung, Übertaktung, dieser Bruch etc. Klar, es ist in jedem Fall Kacke, aber unterbewusst würde ich mich im 2. Fall etwas besser fühlen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (26. April 2019)

da muss ich dir zustimmen


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2019)

Also mir ist schon klar das es nicht so einfach wird@ wärmeleitpads. 

Ich wollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich grundsätzlich einfach nur an einer Lösung interessiert bin. 

Wegen Garantie..... naja so oder so kann ein Hersteller sich quer stellen schon alleine weil man deutlich sieht das man an der Karte gebastelt hat. Immerhin hat sich ja auf wundersame Weise das Pad in Paste verwandelt.

Klar manche Hersteller erlauben kühlerwechsel explizit aber eben nicht alle. Daher mache ich mir meistens in dem Moment wo ich einen Schraubendreher in die Hand nehme keine Gedanken mehr um Garantie. 

Die schadhafte Stelle werde ich beim nächsten kühlerwechsel aufjedenfall mit einem Tröpfchen Heißkleber fixieren einfach um weitere Beschädigungen vor zubeugen.

Könnt mir ja die Daumen drücken das morgen mein Bykski geliefert wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. April 2019)

Ich habs ja von Anfang an gesagt, Finger weg von ALC 

Aber ihr habt mein vollstes Mitgefühl  sowas hätte ich nicht mal von denen erwartet


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2019)

Naja was soll man da sagen. Ja AC hat viele schlechte Bewertungen aber halten sich schon recht lange am Markt. Zudem war das Angebot ein Fullcover+Backplate für ~120€ halt unschlagbar. Die % Aktion tat dann ihr übriges.

Und seien wir ehrlich mit schlechter Verpackung, fehlendem O-Ring oder längerer Wartezeit rechnet man. Das ein Kühler ein Spule zerdrückt eher nicht


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2019)

Eher liegt das Problem beim QM von AMD+Co. Wie kann man denn unterschiedlich hohe Pfennigartikel verbauen.
Alphacool muss ja ein Modell mit ner niedrigen Spule als Vorlage gehabt haben.
Würde auch mit Byski mal die Spule nachmessen und schauen wies aufliegt.(vor der Montage)


@Eyren
Hast Du jetzt wieder den Ref.kühler drauf ?
Kommst Du wieder auf die alten Temps oder hat sich der Hotspot oder VRM durch die angeschlagene Spule erhöht?


----------



## _Berge_ (26. April 2019)

Autsch, ist das nur beim Alphacool so? 

Da bin ich ja froh von vornherein den Bykski im Warenkorb zu haben

Meine Seven liegt noch auf meinem Schreibtisch und ich komme doch erst heute Abend oder morgen zum Umbau


----------



## Froschbremse (26. April 2019)

Scheint nur der ALC betroffen zu sein.


Die Spule ist für die PCI Stromversorgung zuständig.
Gibts den überhaupt in einer max 1,85mm hohen Bauweise?
Hab danach gesucht aber nichts relevantes gefunden.
Wenn ich mir dagegen die vielen Bildchen der nackten Karten im Netz anschaue, sehen zumindest alle gleich aus.
Dann hatte ALC wohl "Glück" und hat die 1 aus 10000 als Vorlage genommen/bekommen.
Schwer zu sagen.

Edit: Oder aber....


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2019)

Nein hatte doch noch nicht umgebaut fehlte mir gestern die Motivation zu. Nach dem Ausbau und nach schauen hab ich dir Karte wieder eingesetzt und hab mir 6 Flaschen Bier in den Kopf geschüttet......

Problematisch ist einfach ich hab keinen schlauch mehr um ohne GraKa den loop zu schließen müsste also alles rausholen und CPU wieder mit der AIO ausstatten... ist mir fast schon zu viel arbeit und mache ich nur wenn sich der Bykski auf nächste Woche verschiebt.


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Autsch, ist das nur beim Alphacool so?
> 
> Da bin ich ja froh von vornherein den Bykski im Warenkorb zu haben
> 
> Meine Seven liegt noch auf meinem Schreibtisch und ich komme doch erst heute Abend oder morgen zum Umbau



Menschen sag mal..... so als langjährige Kumpels magst dich nicht ins Auto setzen und mir deinen Kühler vorbei bringen?  

Ich mein der liegt ja bei dir nur rum und so und 200km sind doch schnell gemacht! Ich koch auch frischen Kaffee 

Natürlich bekommst du dann meinen sobald geliefert ....


----------



## _Berge_ (26. April 2019)

Ein Trip nach Kölle wäre jetzt kein Ding

Nur stehen wir vor zwei Problemen: 

1. Wer erklärt diesen "Notfall" meinem Chef 

Und 2. Lese bitte nochmal "Warenkorb" der kühler ist noch nicht in meinem Besitz  

Mein besagter "Umbau" bezieht sich darauf meine wakü auf CPU only zu bauen um die Karte zu testen ^^


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2019)

Verdammt..... aber ein Versuch war es Wert


----------



## tt7crocodiles (26. April 2019)

Die anderen Hersteller haben bestimmt auch nicht alles berücksichtigt, aber die haben alle ausgefrästen Stellen und WLPads, und die Pads können das durch zusammendrücken abfangen. Hmm, vielleicht war bei mir auch diese Spule und nicht die Slotblende schuld, hatte ja direkt nach umbau sehr hohe TJ da hatte ich den EKWB auch ganz normal mit Schrauben montiert, jetzt sitzt da noch das Originalkreuz drauf welches zusätzlichen Druck erzeugt. Aber nochmal ausbauen will ich es nicht.


----------



## gbm31 (26. April 2019)

AC hat's vermasselt... 

Der Bykski hat da deswegen kein Problem weil er da gar nicht kühlt. Genausowenig wie der AMD Originalkühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. April 2019)

das ist natürlich schon panne - aber da jetzt direkt zu sagen, AC hat das verrissen halt ich für übertrieben. man kann schlicht und ergreifend einfach mal nicht davon ausgehen, das gleiche bauteile unterschiedliche spezifikationen aufweisen. schon gar nicht in der industrie. wenn, dann hat es hier der *hersteller* der boards verrissen - und der gehört für sowas auch in regress genommen und kein anderer.


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> das ist natürlich schon panne - aber da jetzt direkt zu sagen, AC hat das verrissen halt ich für übertrieben. man kann schlicht und ergreifend einfach mal nicht davon ausgehen, das gleiche bauteile unterschiedliche spezifikationen aufweisen. schon gar nicht in der industrie. wenn, dann hat es hier der *hersteller* der boards verrissen - und der gehört für sowas auch in regress genommen und kein anderer.



Warum der Hersteller? Was hat der Hersteller damit zu tun wenn Ich, du , wir einfach einen Kühler eines Drittanbieters draufschrauben?

Ich glaube auch nicht das diese Bauteile im extremen genormt sind. AMD wird nur vorgaben für deren referenzkühler machen. Also für die Spule irgendwas im Bereich 0.1-0.5mm da kein Kontakt zum Kühlkörper vorgesehen ist. Der Hersteller kauft dann passend ein und verbaut.

Wenn ALC dann nicht hingeht und sich vorab die AMD-Referenzen anschaut diese mit den möglichen im Handel verfügbaren Bauteilen vergleicht sondern stumpf eine Karte scannt und in die Massenproduktion startet sehe ich die Schuld schon bei ALC. Bzw. zum Teil  bei uns Endkunden da wie gesagt wir die Karte verändern wollten. Nicht Asus nicht Powercolor und auch nicht AMD.


----------



## Froschbremse (26. April 2019)

Wenn ALC also nur die Bauteile mit in die Kühlung mit einbezogen hätte die auch der Ref abdeckt, wäre das nicht passiert.
Naja, den Hersteller des Boards in Regress nehmen wird nicht funktionieren. Wie denn auch, den interessiert es bestimmt nicht ob irgendein selbstgebastelter Block nicht passt. 
Ist schon bißchen Risiko, mehr in die aktive Kühlung einzubeziehen als org. Da könnte immer mal ne Änderung sein. :/


Edit: Und ich denke Alc hat wieder mal nicht getestet was sie Verkaufen wollen.


----------



## gbm31 (26. April 2019)

Der 240er ist mit den Noctuas jetzt auch eingebunden.

 ~24°c idle im Kreislauf, ~32°C unter Last (TD2 ohne V-Sync!) und max. 84°C Hotspot. Hat sich definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (26. April 2019)

Jep, Kühlfläche ist nur durch mehr Kühlfläche zu ersetzen. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nen MoRa zulegen, wenn der Threadripper da ist. Ich will ungern auf die 12cm Lüfter umsteigen wenn ich schon 4 Noctuas in 14cm hab und es gibt nicht viele Gehäusen, die genug Platz für x14 Radiatoren bieten.


----------



## gbm31 (26. April 2019)

Hmm... Heute gabs eine Aktualisierung von TD2 - seitdem läufts ********.  Im Benchmark nur noch 52fps statt 61. Sup4k und das andere Zeug laufen normal. Hat jemand von euch das auch?


[edit]


Entwarnung! Der blöde Patch hat das Spiel einfach wieder auf DX11 gesetzt gehabt. Oh Mann...


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei 1,21 Volt lasse ich mir die 105° HotSpot ja einreden, da scheint  der Kühler ja richtig gut zu arbeiten.Aber bei 1 Volt und schon 100° HotSpot, das bekommt man mit Air Kühlern besser hin, meine kommt auf 78° HotSpot bei 1850/1100 bei 0,975 (mein ultimativer Stabi Test ist Anno 1800 bei 4K, wenn ich ein Setting einstelle was gerade so stabil ist, steigt der Treiber innerhalb von Minuten aus). Witcher 3 oder The Division halten da länger durch, auch der Superposition Benchmark und TimeSpy laufen da paar mal durch.



Naja folgenedes gibt es zu bedenken, vergleicht man die wattage der Karte z.B. Mit einer Nvidiakarte dann kann man dasschon kaum vergleichen.
1. Ist dieleistungsaufnahme schon derbe bei OpenDraw mit höheren Spannungen.
2.Verteilit sich bei Nvidia oder auch der V64 die Leistungsaufnahme völlig anders.

Die Wandler der Seven sind derart effizient, das eigentlich die volle Leistunhsaufnahme durch den Chip verläuft.
Bei der V64 hatte man die ASICPower für dasPackage + die Verlustleistung am Board die zu kühlen war.
Bei den NV Karte ist es da ähnlich, da geht auch einiges durch den Speicher und das Baord und nicht nur durch das Package.

Bei einem Fullblock fällt das nicht direkt auf. BeimMorpheus wiederum schon eher, da dieser über das Package quasi den gesamten Verbrauch der Karte auf den Kühlerblock umlegt.
*
Zum Thema ALS:*
Oh weh, das ist ja echt mal ne richtige ******* mit dem Kühlblock bei euch. Es ist eigentlich völlig unnötig die Spulen zu kühlen, wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich den Schritt nicht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2019)

Na ist doch Logi, haben sich gedacht wir bringen den Block schnell raus und versuchen vlt. noch 1°C kühler zu sein als die Konkurrenz indem wir die Spulen mit kühlen.... könnte ja ein Sensor drinsitzen.

Also zackig nen 3d scan gemacht und hopp start mit der Produktion. 

Ja ging wohl nach hinten los.

Und warum ich so reagiere? Na weil ich so eben antwort bekommen habe von ALC: "Tut uns echt leid das der Kühler ihren Erwartungen nicht entspricht. Um das Problem schnell zu lösen machen sie doch bitte ein retourenticket auf und senden den Kühler zurück."

Entspricht nicht meinen Erwartungen? Das DING zerstört Grafikkarten statt sie zu kühlen! Natürlich entspricht es NICHT meinen Erwartungen!

Bei solchen Antworten bekomme ich einen Puls von 300


----------



## tt7crocodiles (26. April 2019)

Ich glaube, die ALC wollten nur das Fräsen so einfach wie möglich halten, bloß nicht zu viel Aufwand reinstecken, sieht man auch bei der Qualität der Oberfläche


----------



## gbm31 (26. April 2019)

Nein, ich denke sie wollte es zu gut machen - einfach fräsen wäre einfach die Fläche eben fräsen - wie bei den anderen.


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2019)

Die könnten auch mal ne ganz einfache AiO machen wie MSi+EVGA oder iChill mit quasi nur CPU-Block + zusätzlichem Radiallüfter. 
(für 150..200€ je nach Radi)

Soundso ärgerlich das es keine R7 mit AiO gibt. Da würden die Verkaufszahlen durch die Decke gehen.
Die schönen wertig aussehenden Ref.kühler+Gehäuse sind doch brotlose Kunst vgl. mit nem billig
Plastkbomber iChill. Viele interessiert doch nur die Temp und die dB.
AMD gibt immer das Geld an der falschen Stelle aus.


----------



## Stiffmeister (26. April 2019)

hi leute... hab eben bei dem neuen Treiber mal den benchmark von td2 durchlaufen lassen und hatte mit Stock einstellungen 7700 Punkte.
hab danach den morepower 50 regystry hack genommen und komme nur noch auf 7200-7300 Punkte! Hä?
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

PS: wie komme ich am schnellsten jetzt wieder auf die normale registry? 
ist das die morepower VII Datei aus dem Ordner?


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2019)

Der avg.Takt hängt an der Temp., und erst in 2.Linie am PT.
Net immer hilft Viel viel.


----------



## olletsag (26. April 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> das ist natürlich schon panne - aber da jetzt direkt zu sagen, AC hat das verrissen halt ich für übertrieben. man kann schlicht und ergreifend einfach mal nicht davon ausgehen, das gleiche bauteile unterschiedliche spezifikationen aufweisen. schon gar nicht in der industrie. wenn, dann hat es hier der *hersteller* der boards verrissen - und der gehört für sowas auch in regress genommen und kein anderer.


Bitte? Dort sitzt ein SMD PI R47 1833 bei allen Karten und die Dimensionen sind sogar innerhalb der (weiterentwickelten) Typen gleich (Bsp. 404 - 404B - 404C usw. mit gleichen Parametern - Toleranzen werden dabei angegeben). AMD müsste dort ein anderes Bauteil mit anderen Spezifikationen betreiben, damit die Höhe nicht mehr stimmt.

Das hat klar AC verbockt, kein anderer WK-Hersteller hat da Probleme.

Es geht hier um Industriestandards und womöglich kleinere Höhentoleranzen bei der Fertigung und beim Verlötprozess, aber nicht was die da behaupten. Die reden sich nur raus um keine Garantie übernehmen zu müssen.

Ich hatte bei denen auch mal was bestellt, und ziemlich rampuniertes Zeug bekommen - wo teilweise schon die Exolierung ab war. Das war Original so verpackt. Seit dem kauf ich da nicht mehr, auch wenn sie teilweise preiswerter sind. Das ist oft mit heißer Nadel gestrickt.

Der Kühler ist komplett schlecht verarbeitet, hat scharfe Kanten - überall Grad, man sieht die Fräßspuren deutlich inklusive dünner Beschichtung. Die sind da gerade im Amöbenstadium was die Fullcover-Kühler angeht und deren Qualitätsanspruch. Da reden sie sich auch in anderen Foren heraus und stehen ziemlich unter Zeitdruck,  weil man alle Bestellungen annimmt aber ewig nicht liefern kann. Derzeit hat man wohl Maschinenkapazitäten dazu gekauft.
----------------------------------------------------
Ich würde davon abraten andere Leitpads zu verwenden, weil dann der Anpressdruck nicht mehr stimmt und es zu thermischen Problemen kommen kann.

Die sollen den Kühler gefälligst zurücknehmen oder umrüsten per Update und das den Betroffenen erneut zuschicken.

Liegt am Hersteller, ja genau.


----------



## _Berge_ (26. April 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller und wie hoch die Stock Spannung ?



Mal Screenshots IDLE und unter LAST (Furmark)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seven bleibt!

Ich will einfach mal was anderes, die Tests haben ergeben dass sie soweit gleichauf mit der 1080ti ist

bleibt nur noch die Frage ob ich erneut auf MGPU setze


----------



## sifusanders (27. April 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Mal Screenshots IDLE und unter LAST (Furmark)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist stock richtig? Mit 100 Lüfter holst zumindest noch ein paar MHz raus. Under undervolt geht natürlich auch noch


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. April 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Bitte? Dort sitzt ein SMD PI R47 1833 bei allen Karten und die Dimensionen sind sogar innerhalb der (weiterentwickelten) Typen gleich (Bsp. 404 - 404B - 404C usw. mit gleichen Parametern - Toleranzen werden dabei angegeben). AMD müsste dort ein anderes Bauteil mit anderen Spezifikationen betreiben, damit die Höhe nicht mehr stimmt.



ja moment, warte er mal. 
ich habe das so verstanden, dass es eben doch verschiedene höhen bei den bauteilen gibt und im gegenzug der kühlblock nur bei den außerhalb der vorgaben liegenden bauteile die schäden verursacht. und dann wären meiner meinung nach eben nicht AC die verantwortlichen (so sie sich an den spezifikationen orientiert haben, wovon ich ausgehe), sondern eben der hersteller der boards (und damit meine ich sicher nicht amd), der bauteile außerhalb der spezifikationen verbaut. ob wissentlich oder nicht ist dann schon wieder ein anderer case.


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2019)

Irgenwie ein Grenzbereich. Auf der einen Seitenatürlich super das ein Hersteller versucht das maximum raus zu holen.Andererseits ist es natürlich blauäugig den Kühlervortschnell raus zu hauen. Schwer zu beurteilen. Auf jedenfall ist die Sache grenzwertig weil ALC hier beschädigungen verursacht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2019)

Gibt es denn nicht ein paar hier mit dem Kühler und ohne Beschädigung?
Dann könnte man die Höhe am Bauteil schnell mal nachmessen und bräuchte nicht raten.


----------



## Eyren (27. April 2019)

Wenn es irgendwo jemanden gibt mit Radeon VII und alc kühler wo es funktioniert scheint derjenige eher einfach glücklich zu zocken.  Im Internet hab ich bisher nur Leute gefunden bei denen es nicht funktioniert.

So die gute Nachricht: Byksi ist auf dem Weg. 

Somit hat ezmodding schonmal 100Punkte mehr auf meiner Beliebtheitsskala da gehen die Pakete insofern das Produkt lagerware ist binnen 24std in den Versand.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. April 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Das ist stock richtig? Mit 100 Lüfter holst zumindest noch ein paar MHz raus. Under undervolt geht natürlich auch noch



Ja alles @Stock, weiteres Werd ich machen wenn die wakü da ist, hätte noch nicht auf CPU only umgebaut sondern nur die 1080ti's zur Seite und abgestützt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. April 2019)

mögliches Navi Ref PCB

YouTube - Baseless speculation over a GDDR6 AMD GPU PCB


----------



## RX480 (27. April 2019)

The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 88 | Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## Eyren (27. April 2019)

So habe wie angekündigt wieder auf Luft umgebaut.

Allerdings habe ich  zumindest einen Teil von Alphacool  mit verbaut.... die Wärmeleitpads der Backplate! Und es funktioniert alles, sogar etwas besser als zuvor (dank Wärmepads) komme jetzt mit meinem 1920MHz/1200MHz bei 45% Lüfterdrehzahl auf 106°C Junction. Da haben sich die 120€ für die Wärmeleitpads doch mal gelohnt


----------



## hks1981 (27. April 2019)

Ist das nicht trotzdem hoch die Temp mit 106c?


----------



## Eyren (27. April 2019)

Jaein es ist natürlich hoch aber die Karte ist halt um 120MHz/200 MHz übertaktet und gleichzeitig sind die Lüfter gedrosselt.  Und mit 106°C noch unter der schwelle bei der es drosselt.

Ach und nicht vergessen das ganze ist bei einem Benchmark mit Spielebelastung wird es etwas weniger sein.


----------



## Froschbremse (27. April 2019)

Und wahrscheinlich kühler als mit dem ALC Block.


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. April 2019)

Hi Leute,
hab  eben ne Runde Battlefront 2 gezockt und irgendwie droppt die Karte immer massiv, teilweise auf 13-1400 Mhz


----------



## Edelhamster (27. April 2019)

nabend zusammen, 
nachdem meine bisherigen Beiträge zum Thema mGPU mit Radeon VII vorzugsweise gute Framtimes bei zeitgleicher Verwendung einer vertikalen Synchronisierung gezeigt haben, wollte ich kurz zwei Eindrücke mit euch teilen, die ohne FrameCap entstanden sind.

VSync in den ersten Videos war in sofern sinnvoll, als dass die allgemeine Bildqualität mit aktivierter Synchronisierung im ReLive-Video besser eingefangen werden kann. Einfach feste 60FPS und besonders wenn man dann in den Bereich von 100mbps 4K capturing vordringt, sind eine nicht 100%ige GPU-, als auch verringerte CPU-Auslastung, sehr willkommen.
In Gears of War 4 wirkt sich ReLive trotz aller Bemühungen merklich negativ auf´s CPU-Rendering aus. Der HEVC-Codec für die Aufnahme läuft noch besser als AVC, aber um es deutlich herauszustellen, ReLive bringt bei mGPU unter DX12 bei mir fast immer einen offensichtlichen Performance-Impact mit sich. 
Teils liegts scheinbar auch an der CPU, aber bis Sommer ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr lang  
Für einen Vergleich zum Bench-Graphen im Video füge ich euch unten einen GoW4 Durchlauf-Shot ohne ReLive-Aufnahme mit an. Da sieht man denk ich ganz gut was ich mein.

Sowohl von SOTTR als auch GoW4 seht Ihr den internen Benchmark. 
Diese Videos sind nicht mit 100mbps aufgezeichnet!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VK7EGkToHmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(in 8K bekommt man hier noch gute 30-35FPS)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCYq-qhTSQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Afterburner etwas klein, ich weiß..)

edit: Anhang


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab  eben ne Runde Battlefront 2 gezockt und irgendwie droppt die Karte immer massiv, teilweise auf 13-1400 Mhz



Droppen denn auch die Fps? Wenn nicht sindswohl auslesefehler.


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Droppen denn auch die Fps? Wenn nicht sindswohl auslesefehler.



Hab ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet. 
Wie verhält es sich denn bei Dir?
Hast evtl Battlefront 2?


----------



## gaussmath (27. April 2019)

Wenn ich World War Z mit ReLive mitschneide, stürzt das System ab. Schade eigentlich. Turing hat übrigens gegenüber Pascal was Capturing/Videoencoding nochmal ne ordentliche Schippe draufgelegt. Die Qualität entspricht dem Fast Preset für CPUs.


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet.
> Wie verhält es sich denn bei Dir?
> Hast evtl Battlefront 2?



Hab ich letzte Woche gelöscht. Habs nurnoch zum benchen benutzt gehabt.


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab ich letzte Woche gelöscht. Habs nurnoch zum benchen benutzt gehabt.




Wärst du so nett?


----------



## Ralle@ (28. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab  eben ne Runde Battlefront 2 gezockt und irgendwie droppt die Karte immer massiv, teilweise auf 13-1400 Mhz



Kommt natürlich auf die Auflösung drauf an.
Meine 7 langweilt sich bei Battlefront 2 und fährt beim Takt auch hin und her, lags habe ich aber keine. Die 100 FPS werden steht’s gehalten, 1440p, maxed Settings.
Bei mir ist es so, wenn die Karte massiv limitiert wird (FPS Cap, CPU Limit oder einfach altes Game), dann kannst die Taktanzeige vergessen, da sind bei mir schon 0 MHZ gestanden und alles lief. Kommt auch nicht selten vom Radeon Chill, da wird der Takt einfach gesenkt um die Auslastung hoch zu halten und bei extrem schnellen wechseln kommt der Afterburner einfach nicht mehr mit.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
Einfach zocken und nicht drauf achten, ich stell bei mir wenn alles läuft das OSD (egal vom Treiber oder Afterburner) aus, sonst macht man sich nur unnötig verrückt.


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Wärst du so nett?



Bin mit Laptop unterwegs derzeit, wenig zu Hause. Sry muss passen.


----------



## gbm31 (29. April 2019)

Hab heute das "Wetter" genutzt und bissle gebastelt.

Schön ist's nicht wirklich aber zweckmäßig. 

Für die Pumpe und die Anzeige bastel ich noch was.

Max. 31,7° Wasser heute nach 2h TD2 ohne VSync, 24/7 Profil ist 2000/1200MHz


[edit] bissle aufgeräumt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (30. April 2019)

Was heißt hier nicht schön! Ich mag das Design total endlich mal nicht der Standard bling bling Rechner 

Für dein Display hab ich auch einen Platz gefunden. Direkt oberhalb der verschlußschraube des Radiators ist eine Vertiefung.  Vom Bild her könnte das Display vielleicht passen. Also klar nicht komplett versenkt aber aufgesetzt halt.


----------



## JonnyWho (30. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
> Einfach zocken und nicht drauf achten, ich stell bei mir wenn alles läuft das OSD (egal vom Treiber oder Afterburner) aus, sonst macht man sich nur unnötig verrückt.



So und nicht anders ist es. Wer viel mit OSD Arbeitet und ständig irgendwelche Werte beachtet der wird auf dauer nicht glücklich werden. Weil immer etwas optimiert werden muss. Solange der PC unter Last gut läuft und er nicht störend laut wird für die jeweilige Person ist alles im mehr als grünen Bereich.


----------



## Eyren (30. April 2019)

So sehr positive Antwort von Aquatuning.

Ich solle doch meine GraKa+Block+Rechnung einschicken, Sie würden sich dann um Austausch oder Reparatur kümmern.


----------



## gaussmath (30. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich solle doch meine GraKa+Block+Rechnung einschicken, Sie würden sich dann um Austausch oder Reparatur kümmern.



Super, das macht natürlich einen sehr guten Eindruck und ist sehr gut für dich.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. April 2019)

Die rote Radeon 7 ist jetzt überhaupt nirgends in Europa zu bekommen, richtig?


----------



## gbm31 (30. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Was heißt hier nicht schön! Ich mag das Design total endlich mal nicht der Standard bling bling Rechner
> 
> Für dein Display hab ich auch einen Platz gefunden. Direkt oberhalb der verschlußschraube des Radiators ist eine Vertiefung.  Vom Bild her könnte das Display vielleicht passen. Also klar nicht komplett versenkt aber aufgesetzt halt.



Da oben hats keinen Strom... ich habs da ich es oft drehe mal mit Klett befestigt, schön technisch und ja nicht nach Design. Die Pumpe hat ins Case neben das Netzteil gepasst, 

Vielleicht bau ich wenn ich viel Bock hab alles nochmal ab, verrunde die Leisten und sprüh sie noch schwarz...





EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die rote Radeon 7 ist jetzt überhaupt nirgends in Europa zu bekommen, richtig?



Ich krieg bei AMD nur USA als Zielland gezeigt. Kann nichts anderes auswählen.


----------



## Eyren (30. April 2019)

So der Papa ist endlich glücklich! 

Bykski ist drauf standard 1920/1200 Setting im Benchmark.........

76°C Junction !

Noch bisschen Luft aus dem System holen und dann kann ich endlich ruckelfrei Minesweeper mit meiner 1100€ Radeon VII zocken


----------



## Eyren (30. April 2019)

So hab bisschen getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also grundsätzlich finde ich das Ergebnis ganz Nett.


----------



## gbm31 (30. April 2019)

Müsst ihr echt den mittleren Punkt der Wattmankurve anpassen? Ich ändere immer nur den letzten...


----------



## Stiffmeister (30. April 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> So sehr positive Antwort von Aquatuning.
> 
> Ich solle doch meine GraKa+Block+Rechnung einschicken, Sie würden sich dann um Austausch oder Reparatur kümmern.



Hi Leute, in der Rundmail von Aquatuning wurden wir ja gebeten uns an den Hersteller zu wenden.
Dies habe ich gemacht. Alphacool hat mir darauf angeboten die Karte an sie einzuschicken inklusive der Rechnung.
Den Rechnungsbetrag würde man mir dann erstatten. Sie würden es über Ihre Versicherung klären.
Der Vorschlag ist als sehr löblich zu betrachten bis auf ein kleines Detail:
Ich solle warten, bis die Versicherung den Schaden übernimmt. 
Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich jetzt auf die Gnade von deren Versicherung angewiesen bin.
Unter Service würde ich verstehen, dass man in Vorleistung tritt und dann selbst der Versicherung hinterher rennt und nicht der Kunde mehrere Wochen warten muss.

Werde Euch auf jeden Fall berichten, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## Edelhamster (30. April 2019)

Hatte schon irgendwer den Yeston-Fullcover auf dem Schrim?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@gbm31: bin nicht unter Wasser, aber wenn ich mal was justiere passe ich den mittleren Punkt im WattMan meistens etwas nach unten an.


----------



## Eyren (30. April 2019)

Ich muss den mittleren Punkt nach oben anpassen da meine Karte sonst bei geringer Last instabil wird. Merke ich immer bei Ladescreens oder auch den Zeiten während des Testwechsels bei Firestrike. Habe ich eine zu geringe Spannung bei ~1400MHz crasht der Test bzw. der Treiber.


----------



## drstoecker (30. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hatte schon irgendwer den Yeston-Fullcover auf dem Schrim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht auch ganz Schick aus gerade mit dem Jubiläums Aufdruck.


----------



## gbm31 (1. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hatte schon irgendwer den Yeston-Fullcover auf dem Schrim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der sieht haargenau aus wie der Bykski


----------



## Edelhamster (1. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Der sieht haargenau aus wie der Bykski



Stimmt


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2019)

Die R7 mal wieder für 649,-€ im Mindstar.
Wie funzt Das eigentlich mit den 50th-Games für free ?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Mai 2019)

Interessant finde ich ja die Ergebnisse die teilweise in der UE4 Engine erreicht werden von der Seven.
Nach PUBG konnte man jetzt auch in Mortal Combat da wohl einiges raus holen.


----------



## sunyego (1. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich ja die Ergebnisse die teilweise in der UE4 Engine erreicht werden von der Seven.
> Nach PUBG konnte man jetzt auch in Mortal Combat da wohl einiges raus holen.



Wenn du dich ein bisschen mehr informieren würdest, dann hättest du gewusst das es die alte UE3 ist (Mk)


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Mai 2019)

Wie gut ist ein BeQuiet Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 zu 650 Watt 
und einer Radeon VII
Zusammen mit 3 HD/ SSD und dem AMD RyZen 2600X

PS: 
Zwecks der hohen Spannungsspitzen frage ich dies bitte nach.
Danke!


----------



## Froschbremse (1. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie gut ist ein BeQuiet Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 zu 650 Watt
> und einer Radeon VII
> Zusammen mit 3 HD/ SSD und dem AMD RyZen 2600X
> 
> ...



Das sollte sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## Xyz963 (1. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie gut ist ein BeQuiet Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 zu 650 Watt
> und einer Radeon VII
> Zusammen mit 3 HD/ SSD und dem AMD RyZen 2600X
> 
> ...



Habe selbst ein DPP 11 allerdings mit 750 Watt. 
Rest des Systems in der Signatur - funktioniert einwandfrei.
Gruß


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2019)

Wer net moddet und " nur" Ref.kühler nutzt sollte eh UVen auf <<1000mV mit PT-20 ,
ggf. den Takt absenken.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Mai 2019)

Auf welche Drehzahl lässt sich die Karte denn eig. mit gutem uv drosseln,  wenn man es schön leise haben will?

@offtopic
Unser lieber "Freund" ist jetzt ja auch hier ... :roll:


----------



## Alabamaman (1. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Auf welche Drehzahl lässt sich die Karte denn eig. mit gutem uv drosseln,  wenn man es schön leise haben will?
> 
> @offtopic
> Unser lieber "Freund" ist jetzt ja auch hier ... :roll:



Schön das er da ist, aber er hat recht.  Er hat nichts schlimmes von sich gegeben.


----------



## Eyren (1. Mai 2019)

Also meine hatte ich auf 45% Lüfterdrehzahl begrenzt und bei 1800MHz@980mV ist die eigtl. nicht ans runtertakten gekommen. Ich empfand die 45% für mich von der Lautstärke als angenehm im recht offenem Gehäuse Carbide 540 air.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Mai 2019)

Was ist 45% etwa in rpm?


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Mai 2019)

Wobei Unreal Engine 3 in Bezug auf Mortal Kombat 11 auch nur die halbe Wahrheit bzw. halbherzig recherchiert ist, da der Entwickler eine "custom" UE3 benutzt und die unterscheidet sich sehr deutlich von der urspünglichen UE3: Klick



> MK11 is built on NRS's custom UE3 version. And yes, our ver of UE3 is *radically different* from Epic's at this pt.


----------



## sunyego (1. Mai 2019)

Nichts da halbe Wahrheit ! UE3 ist nunmal UE3 und nicht UE4, egal ob irgendeine custom verwendet wird oder nicht ! 

UE4 kommt zb. im neuen Ace Combat 7 (Bild 1)  zum einsatz und vielen anderen Games aber nunmal nicht in MK11. Tech Reviews, Computer Hardware, Smartphones, Graphics Cards, Laptops and More - TechSpot
Schade! 

UE4 spielt grafisch in einer ganz anderen liga und würde das Spiel optisch stark aufwerten.

Edit:
Ich empfehle jeden  die Atomic Heart demo (UE4) auszuprobieren. Das ist Zukunftsgrafik ! Keine andere engine hat nur ansatzweise so viel potenzial wie die Unreal Engine 4.

Atomic Heart selber testen - RTX-Grafikdemo zum Download verfuegbar
Atomic Heart RTX Technology Demo download

Chernobylite (FPS) & Witchfire (FPS) sehen auch schon Bombe aus !


----------



## Eyren (1. Mai 2019)

Entschuldige ich weiss es wirklich nicht mehr wieviel RPM das sind. Hab da ewig nicht drauf geachtet, es lief ruhig und kühl genug daher wirklich nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## sunyego (1. Mai 2019)

Neuester Test der die Frametimes unter die Lupe der RTX2080 und VII nimmt !

In allen 7 Spielen bis auf BF5 schneller und auch bei den Frametimes hat RTX2080 klar die nase vorn in 6 von 7 titeln.
Smoother, Quieter, Less Power-hungry.

Sehr interessanter Test wie ich finde. 



			
				Techreport schrieb:
			
		

> The GeForce RTX 2080 Founders Edition still outpaces the Radeon VII at 2560x1440 and offers a smoother, quieter, less power-hungry gaming experience while doing it. Our results with Nvidia's Founders Edition card might not make the RTX 2080 look like the best value, but custom-cooled 2080s are widely available for just a few bucks over Nvidia's $699.99 suggested price for partner cards. The Gigabyte RTX 2080 Gaming OC 8G we have in the TR labs is both faster and quieter than the already fast and quiet Founders Edition. Given that the Gigabyte card is just $10 more, that's bad news for the Radeon VII.


*** the Radeon VII and RTX 2080 at 2560x1440 - The Tech Report - Page 9[/url]


----------



## Eyren (2. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Link Sunyego.

(€dit sagt: wie sieht es eigentlich bei 4k aus? War ja bei fast jedem Test so das VII eher mit hohe Auflösungen  skaliert.)

Bestätigt ja worüber wir seit 343 Seiten quatschen. 

Die 2080 ist irgendwo in den Tests 5-10 FPS vor der VII. Also wie zu erwarten hat die 2080 eine etwas bessere "out of the box" Leistung.

Achtung ich übertreibe nun:

Bei der 2080 kann ich jetzt noch 2fps rausholen mit 100MHz OC danach limitiert NVIDIA sei es weil der Chip nicht mehr kann oder weil NVIDIA es nicht möchte.

Bei der Radeon kann ich nun 20fps rausholen mit (bei mir aktuell) 300MHz OC. Dafür ist aber sowohl Basteltrieb wie auch Geldeinsatz nötig.

Also das Fazit aus 343 Seiten ist das Radeon und RTX gleich auf sind bei der reinen Leistung. Pluspunkte gibt es für die RTX in Sachen Energieeffizienz, ja Merkel würde NVIDIA kaufen. Im OC Verhalten ist die VII potenter als die RTX. 

Beim Preis liegt die Founders der 2080 bei 638€
Die VII bei 664€

Also: will man seine Karte auspacken und für das Budget maximale Leistung abrufen packt man sich eine RTX in den Rechner.

Möchte man basteln und optimieren, bei fast gleicher Grundleistung nimmt man eine VII.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Beim Preis liegt die Founders der 2080 bei 638€
> Die VII bei 664€



Bei der R7 gibt Es ein Gamebundle(50th) zusätzlich und der Preis der FE sieht doch etwas Anders aus!_(siehe Nvidia-Store)
https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/shop/geforce/?page=1&limit=9&locale=de-de
Bist Du ne Zeile verrutscht ? (Da kannste Dir den Waterblock für die R7 ohne "Aufpreis" leisten)
und
bzgl.  Ausstattung mit 16Gb sowie evtl. HDMi 2.1 ist AMD vorbildlich. (zusätzlich Workstation geeignet)
und
am TV kann ne RTX kein AdvancedSync per HDMi!
(gute Samsung-TV´s bieten schon FS)

Bei den "Frametimes+Inputlag" ist ne Kombo R7+FS2 eh P/L-Sieger.
(macht mal nen Blindtest oder fragt Ralle. Der Bastler  Gaussmath ist eher net repräsentativ, hatte nen Montagschip)

btw.
Ich würde ne Seven, die sich net auf <1,0V UVen lässt retounieren. So ein Leidensweg wie bei Gaussmath muss net sein.


----------



## TwoCents (2. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> am TV kann ne RTX kein AdvancedSync per HDMi!


Muss auch niemand nutzen, weil die passenden TVs können DisplayPort.

Da lässt man den HDMI doch lieber frei.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Haste mal Links? Kenne nur die alten Panasonic mit DP 1.2a ohne HDR.
Test: Panasonic TX-58AXW804 – 58 Zoll grosser 4K/UHD-TV mit perfekten Farben | PLAYER.de

Wie ist der Preis bei Deinen neuen Geheimtipps? (HDR müsste schon sein!)
Bitte net so abartige Mondpreise wie bei den NV´s:
Big Format Gaming Displays | 65 Zoll 4K HDR 120 Hz | NVIDIA GeForce
Falls Du etwas in der Art meinst für luschige 3999,-€. (passend zu Deiner 1660/2060?)
HP OMEN X 65  UHD 4K Gaming Monitor (14 ms Reaktionszeit, G-SYNC) — MediaMarkt
Da wirste mit two cents im Portemanaie net weit kommen.

Die R7+2080 schafft eh net 120fps, da reichts dann so:
Man kann bereits mit dem alten NU8009@FS-HDMi Spass haben für 599.-€:
idealo - Produktuebersicht

Firmwareupdate sollte kein Problem sein, falls noch net drauf.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2019)

Die Seven begleitet mich nach wie vor mit relativ viel Frust. Wenn ich ReLive verwende, habe ich Abstürze, eigentlich bei allen Spielen. Der interne Benchmark in WWZ ist gestern nicht mal mit reduzierten Taktraten stabil durchgelaufen. 

Als Workstation Karte läuft's auch nicht besonders gut. Die Video Encoding Qualität ist trotz der enormen Double Leistung enttäuschend. 

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Treiber besser werden und meine Triangulisierungsverfahren überzeugend auf der Karte laufen. Bis jetzt steckt da für 900 Euro nutzlose Hardware im PCIe Slot.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Das liegt momentan an ReLive+Overlay. Machen bei einigen Games Probleme.
Muss auch net AMD sein sondern evtl. frameworks. Hängt halt zusammen.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2019)

Das mag sein, aber ReLive ohne Overlay macht für mich persönlich keinen Sinn. Ich bin kein Streamer, sondern am Monitoring von Systemparametern interessiert.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich meinte das sowohl ReLive allone als auch Overlay-Anzeige allone schon hier und da Probs gemacht haben.(Vega-Laberthread)
Das es Dich wieder mit erwischt ist natürlich besonders blöd.

D2 müsste glaube sauber laufen. Schau mal bitte.(bei mir ist D1 ohne Probs)


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2019)

Ich nehme alles mit, was geht... ^^


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Dafür haste vllt. mehr Glück mit Deiner MSi. Da wär so ein Zirkus wie bei Snow ärgerlich.

Ich denke Da immer an Shadow, der kurz vor der R7 mit ner Gigabyte64 ins Klo gegriffen hatte.
Das gute Karma kommt irgendwann zurück.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2019)

Glücklicherweise schnurrt die RTX von MSI wie ein Kätzchen. Bin wirklich lecker zufrieden mit der Karte.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich wünsch Dir auch mal ein bisschen Glück in der Lotterie!


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2019)

Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Karte, macht alles was sie soll und war eigentlich auch recht günstig für mich da ich einfach meinen Morpheus weiter verwenden konnte. Was will man mehr?
Das einzige was nervt, ist das ich oberhalb von 1,1V mein NT zum abschalten bewege.

Der verlinkte Test von Techreport ist übrigens vom Februar also nix mit neu.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Mit der Gameauswahl hat man doch das "Ergebnis" schon gewusst.
Wo´s drauf ankommt in BF V und FC 5 siehts gut aus.

Als Radeoner spielt man halt erstmal die Games, die im Bundle beiliegen. (und net alten Schotter für extra Money)

Wer sich ernsthaft interessiert sollte lieber bei TH mal die 0,1% lows nachlesen.
The Wall: Stabiles UEbertakten der AMD Radeon VII mit Wasserblock und Chiller | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
(Stock ist mit dabei; Das h2o-Experiment ist mit nem grottigen Treiber net aussagekräftig.)


----------



## Alabamaman (2. Mai 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Neuester Test der die Frametimes unter die Lupe der RTX2080 und VII nimmt !
> 
> In allen 7 Spielen bis auf BF5 schneller und auch bei den Frametimes hat RTX2080 klar die nase vorn in 6 von 7 titeln.
> Smoother, Quieter, Less Power-hungry.
> ...



 sunyego, hier im AMD Radeon VII Laberthread brauchst aber auch nicht rumstänkern mit deinen Benches. Behalt die doch dafür wenn sie mal wieder über NV herziehen da kannst die posten, denn so bist nicht besser als der ein oder andere Lappen die immer gegen NV stänkern egal was kommt.


----------



## sifusanders (2. Mai 2019)

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Hoffentlich besser als der full block


----------



## gbm31 (2. Mai 2019)

Ja, die relevante Stelle ist ausgespart:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigburritoboy (2. Mai 2019)

Ich habe tatsächlich vor, das Experiment zu wagen und die AiO mit einem zusätzlichen 360er Radiator zu erweitern und demnach für 280,- Euro die komplette Kühlung zu realisieren.

Für die CPU hab ich aktuell einen Thermalright ARO-M18 und den würde ich auch behalten.

Den 360er würde ich in meinem Fractal Design R6 in die Front, den 240er im Boden einbauen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer ähnlichen Konfiguration? Ist davon auszugehen, dass die Radiatorfläche für die VIi reicht?

Alle Customvarianten lagen bei über 400, teils 600 Euro.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Eyren (2. Mai 2019)

Ich denke 1x360 reicht schon für die VII. Ich hab momentan 1x360&1x280 für 6700k+VII.

Irgendwo 1-2 Seiten vorher hab ich einen Screenshot von dem System und Temperaturen, glaube höchste Wassertemperatur die ich bisher hatte war 37,x°C@900rpm beim Zocken. Karte war dabei auf 2025MHz und 1200MHz RAM.

Also sollte das bei deiner Kombination sehr gut kühlen und auch nochmal weniger RPM beim Lüfter bedeuten.

€dit sagt: um dir das suchen zu sparen, die Karte lief auf 1166mV und erreichte im Firestrike Stresstest 31° Wassertemperatur


----------



## sifusanders (2. Mai 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich vor, das Experiment zu wagen und die AiO mit einem zusätzlichen 360er Radiator zu erweitern und demnach für 280,- Euro die komplette Kühlung zu realisieren.
> 
> Für die CPU hab ich aktuell einen Thermalright ARO-M18 und den würde ich auch behalten.
> 
> ...



Achte nur darauf nicht metalle zu mischen


----------



## bigburritoboy (2. Mai 2019)

Die sollten doch hoffentlich zusammenpassen:

Warenkorb | Alphacool


----------



## Lighting-Designer (2. Mai 2019)

Die Frage ist ob man an den Lüfteranschluss der Karte kommt. Bei der Version fü die Vega kam man nicht ohne weiteres ran. Es wäre aber definitiv von Vorteil wenn die Karte die Lüfter und Pumpe evtl. selbst steuern könnte.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2019)

Kann man nicht die Temps von HWinfo nutzen ?
Oder besser ein Sensor vor dem Radi und Einer dahinter?

btw.
Die AiO schaut gut aus. Sind die Standups eigentlich schon fest dran oder müssen die noch reingedreht werden.
Glaube bei EK waren bei Manchen Die net richtig reingedreht.


----------



## Benji21 (3. Mai 2019)

360mm sollten reichen, für eine 2080Ti reichen ja auch 240er aus. Steuerung über die Karte bzw. den Wattman könnte schwierig werden, zumindest müsstest du an den Anschluss auf der Karte ran. Die Pumpe könntest du unkritisch über das Mainboard regeln lassen, sprich im Bios die Kurve oder Linie festlegen und gut ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir den Eiswolf mal bestellt, mal sehen was so geht und wie die Temps sind.


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Hast Du Platz für Push+Pull ? Es sind gerade Lüfter mit ordentlich Druck im Angebot@3,95€ für die Push-Seite:
Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

bzw.
Wer soundso mal über nen erweiterbaren Custom-Loop nachdenkt sollte auch ne extra Lüftersteuerung vorsehen.(mit pwm)
Einstiegsmodell wäre die Quadro:
Aqua Computer QUADRO: kombinierte 4-Kanal PWM- und RGBpx-Steuerung - Hardwareluxx
4-Kanäle reichen sicher für 2x Radis und 2x sonstige Gehäuselüfter jeweils über Splitter (Anzahl Lüfter beliebig). 
Für zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter ist PWM auch net so teuer:
Arctic P12 PWM PST 5er Pack - 120 mm PWM PST: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
(wenn man keine Sensoren einbauen möchte reichen sicher die TJ+CPU als Steuerwerte)


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Mai 2019)

Natürlich, mein Fractal Design R5 hat genügend Platz.
Ich habe hier noch 4 Noctua Chromax rumliegen, die kommen dann zum Einsatz. Die generieren einen maximalen Druck von 2,61mmH²O, das sollte mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## bigburritoboy (3. Mai 2019)

da Ralle@ schon einiges an Erfahrung hat, werd ich da mal ganz frech abwarten und auf dein Fazit warten 

Baust du nur den 240er ein oder ergänzt du noch was zusätzlich?


----------



## sifusanders (3. Mai 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> da Ralle@ schon einiges an Erfahrung hat, werd ich da mal ganz frech abwarten und auf dein Fazit warten
> 
> Baust du nur den 240er ein oder ergänzt du noch was zusätzlich?



Schließe mich hier an


----------



## Benji21 (3. Mai 2019)

@RX480 die Quadro hab ich im PC. Hängen 16 Lüfter dran (8 pro Radiator), kannst da hervorragend die Splitter von ekwb nehmen (1x 4 Pin auf 4x 4 Pin, Strom dann über 1x Molex).

In der Aquasuite kann man auch natürlich die Sensoren von CPU oder GPU als Referenz-Sensor für die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nehmen, man ist also nicht unbedingt auf zusätzliche Sensoren im Kreislauf angewiesen.


----------



## gbm31 (3. Mai 2019)

Wer die VII wie seinen DDR4 tunen möchte: GitHub - Eliovp/amdmemorytweak: Read and modify memory timings on the fly


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Jetzt gehts ja langsam ans Eingemachte, net schlecht!

@benji 
Da bleiben dann ja auch 1-2 Plätze für die Pumpen.(falls Diese auch PWM haben)
Oder hast Du die Pumpe(n) an der Graka-Lüfter-Steuerung?
(2x Pumpen wäre nur bei 2x AiO für CPU+GPU)


----------



## Benji21 (3. Mai 2019)

Ne, meine Pumpe läuft per PWM auf 2000 RPM festgetackert über den Pumpenanschluss vom Mainboard (im Bios). Dreht beim einschalten kurz auf und nach dem Post ist sie direkt unhörbar. Natürlich kannst du die Pumpe (falls du weniger Lüfter verbaust) auch über die Quadro mit steuern, da kannst du auch quasi einen "Richtkanal" einstellen (beispielsweise Anschluss 1) und die anderen automatisch nach diesem regeln lassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Mai 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> da Ralle@ schon einiges an Erfahrung hat, werd ich da mal ganz frech abwarten und auf dein Fazit warten
> 
> Baust du nur den 240er ein oder ergänzt du noch was zusätzlich?



Ergänzen werde ich erstmal nichts.
Der Kühler wird mit dem Dual Radi und Push / Pull getestet.


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich schade um Deinen M2v-Mod. Vllt kauft Dir Einer die Graka so ab und Du könntest mal ne Neue testen.


----------



## Mastino (3. Mai 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Hi[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hab mal eine Frage wie weit lässt sich die VII eigentlich UV ohne Leistungsverlust ?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ja ich weiss das jeder Chip anders ist, aber von eurer Erfahrung.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Meine wollte am Anfang fast kein UV ( 1012mv ) aber jetzt wo sie ein Gearbeitet wurde macht sie auf einmal 951mv und evtl. geht es auch noch runter.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teste mit Tomb Raider und Division 1, in WQHD sowie Freesync.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Watmann zeigt nix genaues an.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kein Wasser und Lüfter Kurve nicht verändert.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Danke im voraus[/FONT]


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Das liegt am Treiber. Zwischendurch gings mal net so gut mit dem UVen.

Beim Launch hatte Raff nur ca. eff. Takt=1700 in Games. Durch das UVen stieg der avg. Takt bereits auf ca. 1750.
Soll heissen, Du hast bereits Performance gewonnen, weil Du net mehr durch die Junctiontemp. limitiert wirst.

Bleib bei den 951mV und spiel mal ein bisschen mit dem PT. Wenn die Temps gut bleiben mit +20 hast Du einen
echt guten Chip. Wenn Er anfängt mit Throtteln das PT wieder ein mue runter.
(für Viele ist Junction 110°C das Vorzeichen von Throtteln, weil dann der eff.Takt reduziert wird vom Treiber)

Insofern ist die Lüfterkurve ne gute Möglichkeit noch ein mue länger unter 110°C zu bleiben.
Viele haben den Anfangswert des Lüfters höher genommen.


----------



## sifusanders (3. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das liegt am Treiber. Zwischendurch gings mal net so gut mit dem UVen.
> 
> Beim Launch hatte Raff nur ca. eff. Takt=1700 in Games. Durch das UVen stieg der avg. Takt bereits auf ca. 1750.
> Soll heissen, Du hast bereits Performance gewonnen, weil Du net mehr durch die Junctiontemp. limitiert wirst.
> ...



Bei mir stürzt dann eher der Treiber ab, oder gar der ganze PC. Meine junction ist wenn es mal hoch kommt auf 80 mit Stock Kühler (100%)


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Erstaunlich!
Sah beim Launch noch Anders aus.

Hast Du einen hohen HBM-Takt? (falls Der zu sehr spiked)


----------



## sifusanders (3. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich!
> Sah beim Launch noch Anders aus.
> 
> Hast Du einen hohen HBM-Takt? (falls Der zu sehr spiked)



HBM ist auf 1100 da samsung &#55357;&#56834;
Wenn ich ihn auf 1150 oder so stelle, habe ich schnell Artefakte und Grafikfehler


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

Dann hast Du ja echt gute Temps!

Ist Das bei Anderen auch so?
(Crash bei TJ=80°C)


----------



## gaussmath (3. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ich halte einen Crash bei 80°C für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ich würde eher mal schauen, ob die Karte zu hoch boostet.


----------



## RX480 (3. Mai 2019)

So wie bei Dir in D2 bei geringer Last, als Du das Fps-Limit noch zu hoch hattest, könnte sein.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Mai 2019)

Ja genau, bei TD2 boostet meine Karte bis 1860MHz. Leider ist sie nur bis 1840MHz stabil, ganz egal welche Spannung ich einstelle.


----------



## gbm31 (4. Mai 2019)

Von den ganzen Timings im Memory Tweaker beeinflusst die Einstellung im Wattman anscheinend nur die 2 timings tRRDS und tRRDL.

Auto stellt die auf 4, Level 1 auf 3, und Level 2 auf 2.

Mehr ändert sich nicht.


----------



## Zwock7420 (4. Mai 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich vor, das Experiment zu wagen und die AiO mit einem zusätzlichen 360er Radiator zu erweitern und demnach für 280,- Euro die komplette Kühlung zu realisieren.
> 
> Für die CPU hab ich aktuell einen Thermalright ARO-M18 und den würde ich auch behalten.
> 
> ...



Vergiss die Konfig mit dem 360er Front und 240er Boden...

Ich habe ein R6 und habe das absolute Max-Out an Radis reingestopft: 420er im Deckel, 280er Front und 240er im Boden.
Ich hatte auch einen recht schlanken 360er da, EK Collstream SE (so ziemlich der schlankste 360er den ich finden konnte), trotzdem war es mir nicht möglichen einen 360er vorne und gleichtzeitig einen 240er im Boden zu verbauen.
Also bin ich vorne auf dem Coolstream CE 280 umgestiegen, und wenn ich den hochschiebe, sodass ich mit dem 240er unten bis am vorderen Anschlag bin, dann kann ich GERADE SO noch mit Gewalt mein Seasonic Prime Snowsilent 750W Vollmodular da rein prügeln! (was ich AUCH extra gekauft habe, weil es eine so geringe einbautiefe hat UND bei dem ich extra nur die obere Reihe und die beiden äußeren Reihen an Steckern belege, damit in der Mitte die Stecker nicht mit den Anschlüssen des 240er Radis kollidieren)

Das R6 ist echt schick, und bietet viele Möglichkeiten... aber übermäßig großzügig ist es in sachen Wasserkühlung nicht unbedingt. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass es immernoch relativ klein in den Abmaßen ist


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Mai 2019)

Navi vllt doch näher an der 2080/RadeonVII als gedacht?

YouTube - Das Ende der A- und Non-A-Chips! GeForce RTX 2070 und 2080 ab Ende Mai mit neuem Chip und Werks-OC


----------



## gbm31 (4. Mai 2019)

Oder an der 2070, die dann höher muss, aber dann die 2080 bedrängt, die dann also auch höher muss...


----------



## gaussmath (4. Mai 2019)

Navi zwingt Nvidia zum reagieren. Das ist gut.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Mai 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Vergiss die Konfig mit dem 360er Front und 240er Boden...
> 
> Ich habe ein R6 und habe das absolute Max-Out an Radis reingestopft: 420er im Deckel, 280er Front und 240er im Boden.
> Ich hatte auch einen recht schlanken 360er da, EK Collstream SE (so ziemlich der schlankste 360er den ich finden konnte), trotzdem war es mir nicht möglichen einen 360er vorne und gleichtzeitig einen 240er im Boden zu verbauen.
> ...



Der 280er Front ist bei dir komplett nach oben Geschoben  und es passt trotzdem ein 420er Top rein ? Dann könnte ich meinen 360er im Deckel ja doch mal gegen den 420er tauschen den ich hier rumliegen hab


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Navi vllt doch näher an der 2080/RadeonVII als gedacht?
> 
> YouTube - Das Ende der A- und Non-A-Chips! GeForce RTX 2070 und 2080 ab Ende Mai mit neuem Chip und Werks-OC



Klingt interessant. Mal gespannt was da kommt und ob wirklich die "alten" non A Chips sich flashen lassen.


----------



## Benji21 (4. Mai 2019)

Das hört sich sehr gut an! Dann kann zumindest auch auf Big-Navi nächstes Jahr hoffen.


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Navi zwingt Nvidia zum reagieren. Das ist gut.


Ist doch insgesamt eine positive Nachricht. Für Leute die die A Dices gekauft haben vllt. nicht, wenn man an Extravaganz und Alleinstellungsmerkmale geglaubt hat und deshalb den höheren Preis in Kauf genommen hat (Deppenaufschlag). Vermutlich hat sich auch einfach nur in der Fertigung die Yieldrate verbessert. NVidia wird reagieren müssen, wenn die Verkäufe hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleiben. Sie bringen also nicht einfach nur noch eine Karte, die womöglich im Portfolie fehlt, sondern ein neues Stepping (was 12nm FFN klar her gibt). Weil das Selektieren vermutlich bei gleichem Leistungsvermögen wegfällt und die Boardpartner keine "Extrazuwendungen" mehr bekommen, um die Marktpreise positiv zu beeinflussen, kann man höhe Margen generieren. 

Navi ist dabei nur eine spekulative Vermutung. Vermutlich liegen die Preise bei gleichem Leistungsvermögen unterhalb von TU und NVidia würde nach eigner Kalkulation Gewinne verlieren, die sie aber unbedingt halten müssen, weil das den Aktionären soweit zugesagt wurde. Die SKU 102 betrifft es nicht, also dürfte die 2080 vielleicht sogar wackeln.

Klar muss sein das ein allgemeines A Bios oder OC Bios zu Lasten der Effizienz einiger Karten geht, dass scheint nVidia hier egal zu sein. Sie werden mehr verbrauchen und lauter agieren, bin mal gespannt ob es dazu Test gibt. Könnte bedeuten das Navi in Referenz nicht so silent ausfällt wie TU Gen1, aber schneller als erwartet.


----------



## sifusanders (4. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich halte einen Crash bei 80°C für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ich würde eher mal schauen, ob die Karte zu hoch boostet.



Eure Karten crashen nie bei undervolt oder reden wir aneinander vorbei? Nehmen wir an ich tippe 920 mv ein, dann ist nur temp ausschlaggebend?


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

Dann setzt sich einfach der Treiber zurück. Wo kannst du bei bei VII 920mV eintippen?


----------



## gaussmath (4. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Eure Karten crashen nie bei undervolt oder reden wir aneinander vorbei? Nehmen wir an ich tippe 920 mv ein, dann ist nur temp ausschlaggebend?



UV muss man immer als Ursache für die Instabilität zumindest in Erwägung ziehen. Jedenfalls kann eine Radeon VII eine Junction Temp von 100°C und mehr locker ab. Meine freezt bei 115C.


----------



## sifusanders (4. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> UV muss man immer als Ursache für die Instabilität zumindest in Erwägung ziehen. Jedenfalls kann eine Radeon VII eine Junction Temp von 100°C und mehr locker ab. Meine freezt bei 115C.



Ja das dachte ich mir schon. Wenn ich einen Treiber crash oder black screen kriege gehen halt 5 mv mehr drauf und das gleiche nochmal. Wenn nichts mehr passiert ist es halt stable. Dennoch seltsam, dass bei mir der ganze PC crasht und nicht wie bei Euch nur nen Treiber reset


----------



## gbm31 (4. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> UV muss man immer als Ursache für die Instabilität zumindest in Erwägung ziehen. Jedenfalls kann eine Radeon VII eine Junction Temp von 100°C und mehr locker ab. Meine freezt bei 115C.



Meine alte konnte das nicht, da hab ich nie mehr als 105 gesehen, da war die vorher schon aus. Die aktuelle kann das wie deine.


----------



## gbm31 (4. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich mir schon. Wenn ich einen Treiber crash oder black screen kriege gehen halt 5 mv mehr drauf und das gleiche nochmal. Wenn nichts mehr passiert ist es halt stable. Dennoch seltsam, dass bei mir der ganze PC crasht und nicht wie bei Euch nur nen Treiber reset



Wenn der Treiber zu sehr hängt und nicht erfolgreich wieder gestartet werden kann startet irgendwann der ganze PC neu. In der Ereignisanzeige findest du dann sowas wie: der Anzeigentreiber ati... reagiert nicht mehr...


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich mir schon. Wenn ich einen Treiber crash oder black screen kriege gehen halt 5 mv mehr drauf und das gleiche nochmal. Wenn nichts mehr passiert ist es halt stable. Dennoch seltsam, dass bei mir der ganze PC crasht und nicht wie bei Euch nur nen Treiber reset



Das kommt immer ganz drauf an, bei mir crasht auch der ganze PC wenn zu wenig Spannung.


----------



## gaussmath (4. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt immer ganz drauf an, bei mir crasht auch der ganze PC wenn zu wenig Spannung.



Ja, das ist bei mir auch unterschiedlich. Und ich habe viel Erfahrung mit Crashes der R7. 



gbm31 schrieb:


> Meine alte konnte das nicht, da hab ich nie mehr  als 105 gesehen, da war die vorher schon aus. Die aktuelle kann das wie  deine.



Interessant. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es diesbzgl. so große Varianzen gibt.


----------



## sifusanders (4. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt immer ganz drauf an, bei mir crasht auch der ganze PC wenn zu wenig Spannung.



Gut das beruhigt mich dann schon. Jetzt muss ich nur noch raus finden warum Chill bei mir nicht funktioniert. Hbm taktet nicht hoch und ist zumeist bei ca 350mhz manchmal 800.
Hatte ich auch mit beiden Karten, die ich besessen habe. Ähnliches passiert, wenn ich ein Programm mit Hardware acceleration auf dem zweiten screen habe (discord, vlc, chrome). Have es da erstmal überall ausgestellt ist aber hochgradig nervig. 
Treiber ist selbstverständlich offline und mit ddu installiert.


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Mal ReLive und Overlay OFF ?
(in manchen Games)

@gaussmath
Hätte Dir gerne weniger Erfahrung und mehr Spass gewünscht.


----------



## testt25 (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
habt ihr auch den Bug bei Steam wenn ihr CSGO streamt auf einen anderen Laptop dass es mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung immer abstürzt? Mit Vega 64...


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt immer ganz drauf an, bei mir crasht auch der ganze PC wenn zu wenig Spannung.



Das hatte ich noch nie, jede GPU wird mit ihrer eigenen Spannungskurve ausgeliefert. Wo kann man denn die mV manuell einstellen? Du verschiebst doch einfach nur an zwei Punkten die Kurve. Wenn die nicht zur Taktrate passte stürzte auch Vega ab.

950mV bei 1715Mhz sollte man einfach als Ausgangswert nehmen und dann versuchen den Takt zu suchen, bei dem sie noch stabil läuft. Das geht ja nach oben raus ziemlich gut. Dann einfach die Mhz nach unten anpassen die man sucht. Die Voltage wird dann automatisch angepasst. Sollte das nicht so sein kann man versuchen den Kurvenverlauf etwas anzuheben, mit dem Punkt in der Mitte.

Man sollte einfach darauf achten wie das Stocksetting aussieht, meine macht auch 898 bei 1700 mit (Freesync on oder Vsync 60Hz). Am besten mit Furmark testen, dann gibt es auch keine Blackscreens, so lässt sich auch die Tjunction gut im Griff behalten, mit entsprechendem Lüfterprofil. Eine 720p Auflösung reicht vollkommen. Wenn die GPU abstürzt sind die Sprünge in der Table unter dynamischer Last einfach zu hoch, oder weichen zu stark davon ab.


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Du kannst mal bei Vega das PT begrenzen, da kommt man schon in Bereiche, wo die W net für die V reichen.
Habe auch schon erlebt, das der PC neu bootet.

Ich kann immer schlecht die Boost-Settings von Gurdi mit begrenztem PT umsetzen bei mir.
Da greift dann eher die Erkenntnis von Igor, das UVen mit PT+50 safer ist. (wg. dem Arbitrator)

Die Radeon VII scheint in der Hinsicht aber etwas unempfindlicher zu sein.
(regelt auch viel schneller)


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

Das ist aber nicht anders als bei Vega1, dein Setting musst du selbst finden. Die GPU können dabei unterschiedlich gut oder schlecht, wie man es nimmt - ausfallen.

Mit jedem neuen Treiber kann das über den Haufen geworfen sein, wenn der DAL optimiert wird. Das ist halt die Krux mit der man leben muss, AMD optimiert nicht auf Undervolt. Die gehen nach Device ID's.

Daher kannst du Gurdi's Referenzen nicht automatisch auf dein Setting übertragen, dass sind nur Empfehlungen seinerseits, weil es bei ihm läuft.

Bei Tjunction z.Bsp. kann es schon an der WLP liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von diesem Setting aus versuche ich mich "durchzuhangeln". Sollte das nicht stabil laufen, eben die Spannung anpassen, zum Schluss teste ich immer noch mit Furmark gegen, damit mit es auch bei 100% GPU last stabil bleibt. 

Punkt 2 liegt bei 1254MHz@829mV
Punkt 3 liegt bei 1701MHz@899mV

Den HBM lasse ich in Ruhe. Ein manuelles Lüfterprofil braucht man dann nicht. Sparsamer gehts mit Vega20 nimmer.

Die 50MHz die einem zu Stock fehlen, sind nicht mal 2 fps (Max Boost liegt ja selten an). Ist der originale Kühler drauf, nicht aus dem PC rauszuhören. Unsere zweite Karte macht das ähnlich mit, beide MSI. Treiber immer noch der 19.2.2, vllt. liegt es ja daran.

Der Rendertest unter GPUZ stellt Spielelast ziemlich gut nach. Roman benutzt diesen auch, um ein Ausgangs-Setting zu finden.

140W Asic, lässt auf Navi hoffen.

PS: ...auch diese Karte darf 375W ziehen....


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Habe schon entspr. meiner Chips angepasst und trotzdem läuft bei mit PT+50 stabiler als die red.PT-Methode.
Übrigens mach ich Das schon seit 2017. ( seit BeetleAtWar im 3dC+Igor inTH dazu gepostet haben)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Vega - Undervolting

Auch ein netter Zufall, das Er AvP genommen hatte. (fand ich gut für meinen Avatar)
= diesselbe Truppe, von wo Strange Brigade kommt.

Kann Dir gern mal AvP gechilled zeigen:


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Mai 2019)

Tach Leute, vllt könnt Ihr mir mal kurz helfen.
Bin drauf und dran eine meiner Sevens abzustoßen und die Wahl fällt mir echt schwer.

1) Kaufdatum 02/2019 - 1077mV, Hynix HBM 1200 MHz sicher - mit Ref-Kühler stabil bis 2000MHz @ 1201mV
2) Kaufdatum 04/2019 - 1127mV, Samsung HBM 1133 MHz sicher - mit Ref-Kühler stabil bis 2031MHz @ 1219mV

Trotz höherer stock-Spannung scheint der Core der Karte mit Samsung-HBM insgesamt mehr Takt mitzumachen. 
Lass ich mich jetzt von den +30MHz mehr bei der Samsung-Karte unter Ref-Kühler blenden, oder sind am Ende +70 bis vllt +100MHz mehr aufm HBM gewinnbringender?

Mir ist darüber hinaus aufgefallen, dass beide Karten unterschiedliche Typennummern auf dem PCB vorweisen. (beide Karten sind von Sapphire)
Kann man grundsätzlich sagen
07 = Hynix-Speicher
08 = Samsung-Speicher ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was könnte dieses zusätzliche TC:GH auf dem Klebi der einen bedeuten? Hat die andere Karte nicht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: die mir verbleibende Karte würde ich dann auf den GPX240 umbauen


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

1) bekommst Du sicher sehr gut verkauft.
2) hat anscheinend ne etwas schlechtere ASIC und könnte dadurch noch ein OC-Monster@h2o werden. (Was sicher interessanter ist.)

Für 24/7 merkst Du bestimmt den HBM-Takt gar net so.
Vllt. geht mit besseren Temps auch mehr beim Samsung.

btw.
Rein spekulativ sind evtl. die jüngeren Ex. alle mit höherer Spannung, weil die Ex. mit niedr. Spannung
jetzt net roten Anstrich haben.


----------



## Eyren (4. Mai 2019)

Da es mir bei sowas nur um Benchmarks geht würde Ich die Karte mit dem höheren Ramtakt halten.

Nach oben hin bewegt man mit dem Takt nicht mehr viel sind so 20-50pkt im FS Ultra bei meiner Karte von 2025MHz zu 2100MHz.

Ramtakt 1200MHz zu 1300MHz sind leckere 170pkt.

Oder du gibst beide Karten ab und besorgst dir eine die mit vernünftigen Spannungen auskommt 

2070MHz/1300MHz@1180mV

Tschuldige der muss sein


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Anregungen Jungs. Ich tendiere im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Umbau zum Verbleib der Karte 2)
Hab da in die gleiche Richtung gedacht wie RX480, zwar prinzipiell schlechtere ASIC, aber vllt geht dann unter Wasser mehr. 
Werd noch nen Moment überlegen und dann in die Bucht reinsetzen.


----------



## DARPA (4. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> 2070MHz/1300MHz@1180mV
> 
> Tschuldige der muss sein



Läuft damit auch mehr als Firestrike?


----------



## Froschbremse (4. Mai 2019)

@Edelhamster

Meine Wahl wäre die 1. 

1. Spätestens unter Wasser würdest du nen unterschied merken, da du weniger Spannung für eingestellte 2000Mhz brauchen wirst.  Unter Luft sind die mit niedriger ASIC aber irgendwie empfindlicher. Die JT macht dir früher nen Strich durch die Rechnung. 
2. Man munkelt (im AMI Forum mal gelesen) das bei ner R VII , Hynix die bessere Wahl ist. Anscheinend  liefert Samsung die 2.0GB stacks und Hynix die 2.4GB Stacks. Aber wie gesagt, lässt sich nicht belegen.
Hab Hynix und meine geht  (bei max WaKü) bis 1325Mhz.   Unter Luft ging nichts bei mir, 2000Mhz waren bei der GPU nur kurz mal möglich. 
Aber OC mit Ref Kühler ohne zusätzliche Modifikationen würde ich nicht unbedingt machen.


----------



## Eyren (4. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Läuft damit auch mehr als Firestrike?



Muss damit mehr laufen? 

Ganz ehrlich hab Ich nicht getestet 24/7 läuft die Karte auf 1800MHz/1000MHz@980mV da Ich schlicht und ergreifend kein Spiel habe was mich reizt.

Maximal in TD2 getestet hatte ich mal 2025MHz/1200MHz


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2019)

Ich hab aktuell smoothe 1950 @1050mv anliegen mit 1226 HBM.
Damit läuft die Karte so bei 85 Grad HotSpot recht geschmeidig.

@Hamster: Nimm lieber die 1ste. Spannungen oberhalb von 1,12V rentieren sich kaum und erzeugen bei OpenDraw einen massiven Verbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. Mai 2019)

So also gibts die AIO von Alphacool nun...mhm xD soll ich oder soll ich nicht nach dem Fullcover Drama...


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2019)

Nicht denken, machen


----------



## Eyren (4. Mai 2019)

Greif zu!


----------



## JSXShadow (4. Mai 2019)

Ja JA JA ist ja schon bestellt 

2x 12x25 warten schon


----------



## Eyren (4. Mai 2019)

Mimimi Ich komm nicht mehr höher. Blöder PC macht mir den Abend kaputt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Mai 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an! Dann kann zumindest auch auf Big-Navi nächstes Jahr hoffen.



und das klingt eher gar nicht gut

würde die 2x 8PIN erklären

YouTube


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und das klingt eher gar nicht gut
> 
> würde die 2x 8PIN erklären
> 
> YouTube


Fängst du jetzt auch mit diesem Quatsch an?

Was wäre denn wenn die 225-375W max für ein MCM gedacht sind? I/O+7nm Dice+7nmDice+Mega Fabric? Und dann?

+20% auf die 2080?

Ich kann hier ja auch mal bißchen rumfaken...Adored behauptete auch Ryzen 3000 ist längst gelauncht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2019)

naja, ne 2080 hat doch auch 2x8... warum das bei amd im gegensatz zu nvidia gar nicht gut klingen soll, kannste uns ja gern mal darlegen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und bitte den bezug zu einer neuen generation, über die wir noch nichts genaues wissen wahren.


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> naja, ne 2080 hat doch auch 2x8... warum das bei amd im gegensatz zu nvidia gar nicht gut klingen soll, kannste uns ja gern mal darlegen.
> 
> und bitte den bezug zu einer neuen generation, über die wir noch nichts genaues wissen wahren.


Er will vielleicht den Hype dämpfen, ist ja chic'lich. Versteh das auch nicht und nVidia will jetzt offensichtlich bis zum 104 noch mehr draufprügeln. Der eine darfs der andere wird ausgelacht. Dann erhöht sich überall auch das Target, nicht nur das Limit. Test sind durch, dann ist die sagenumwobene Effizienz egal.

Mehr Leistung kostet nun mal...warten wir mal ab. Eine OC Variante als Spezial (oder was immer man dazu sagen will) mit 225W ist jedenfalls denkbar. Wenn die nahe der 2080 liegt wärs ok. R7 darf auch 300 und mit +20 noch mehr, hat sie bei mir noch nie verbraucht. Die AMD'ler kommen damit klar.


----------



## gbm31 (4. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mimimi Ich komm nicht mehr höher. Blöder PC macht mir den Abend kaputt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi...

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASRock B450M Pro4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olletsag (4. Mai 2019)

Die CPU.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mimimi Ich komm nicht mehr höher. Blöder PC macht mir den Abend kaputt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du knapp hinter mir 



gbm31 schrieb:


> Hihi...
> 
> AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASRock B450M Pro4
> 
> ...




Du auch


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Danke für die Anregungen Jungs. Ich tendiere im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Umbau zum Verbleib der Karte 2)
> Hab da in die gleiche Richtung gedacht wie RX480, zwar prinzipiell schlechtere ASIC, aber vllt geht dann unter Wasser mehr.
> Werd noch nen Moment überlegen und dann in die Bucht reinsetzen.





Froschbremse schrieb:


> @Edelhamster
> Meine Wahl wäre die 1. ....
> Hab Hynix und meine geht  (bei max WaKü) bis 1325Mhz.   Unter Luft ging nichts bei mir, 2000Mhz waren bei der GPU nur kurz mal möglich.
> Aber OC mit Ref Kühler ohne zusätzliche Modifikationen würde ich nicht unbedingt machen.



Natürlich wäre 2050/1300@1) für 24/7 sexy, aber ohne Garantie. (mal abgesehen vom Benchen wo 2100/1150@2) auch nice wäre)
Wie manns macht isses immer Lotto.
Wenn Du kein gescheites Angebot für die 1) bekommst kannste ja die 2) abgeben.
Hoffentlich sind ein paar Bieter dabei, die erkennen, das 1) eine sichere Bank ist. 

Eyren ist kein Maßstab@air. Wie Froschbremse schon sagt, unter Wasser kann sich Einiges tun.
Bei gbm31 hatte glaube seine 2.=jetzige Graka auch ne höhere Default als die 1. (oder auch Andere im Luxx)
Das besagt nix fürs OCen.

btw.
Für GPU >>1,218V  ist es sicher sinnvoll auch die SOC-Spannung anzuheben.
Das sind dann die Mods mit +. (77+ sollte erstmal reichen)
Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 131 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## JSXShadow (5. Mai 2019)

Bin mal gespannt ob ich mit der AIO wieder an die Spitze klettern kann mit meiner VII xD  Hab nur ein wenig Respekt vor der Package...aber WLPads gibt es noch immer nicht lagernd, also Graphit-Pads.


----------



## Eyren (5. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Hihi...
> 
> AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASRock B450M Pro4
> 
> ...



Nettes Ergebnis aber zu starke CPU 

Wobei man fairerweise zugeben muss du liegst auch bei den Grafikpunkten leicht über meinem Ergebnis.

Mittlerweile verstehe ich meinen PC eh immer weniger, prügel ich CPU und RAM hoch (maximal bei mir stabil 4.7GHz@1.41V und 2800MHz@1.35V CL14) bekomme ich natürlich höhere Ergebnisse Physics aber meine Grafikpunkte skalieren eher nach unten. Und die Graka macht auch was sie möchte. So extreme Schwankungen bei gleichen Settings. Ich werde welk!


----------



## JSXShadow (5. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nettes Ergebnis aber zu starke CPU
> 
> Wobei man fairerweise zugeben muss du liegst auch bei den Grafikpunkten leicht über meinem Ergebnis.
> 
> Mittlerweile verstehe ich meinen PC eh immer weniger, prügel ich CPU und RAM hoch (maximal bei mir stabil 4.7GHz@1.41V und 2800MHz@1.35V CL14) bekomme ich natürlich höhere Ergebnisse Physics aber meine Grafikpunkte skalieren eher nach unten. Und die Graka macht auch was sie möchte. So extreme Schwankungen bei gleichen Settings. Ich werde welk!



Muss für meine 3DMarks auch immer 5-7 Runs machen um den Spitzenwert zu bekommen xD


----------



## Benji21 (5. Mai 2019)

Ihr habt Sorgen...  Ich musste mittlerweile wieder meinen alten RAM einbauen weil ich nicht mal die 3200 auf diesem MSI Kernschrott stabil bekomme. xD

Dementsprechend geht da auch nicht mehr als das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schätze mit dem neuen Ripper kommt Ende des Jahres auch eine neue Platine.


----------



## gbm31 (5. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mittlerweile verstehe ich meinen PC eh immer weniger, prügel ich CPU und RAM hoch (maximal bei mir stabil 4.7GHz@1.41V und 2800MHz@1.35V CL14) bekomme ich natürlich höhere Ergebnisse Physics aber meine Grafikpunkte skalieren eher nach unten. Und die Graka macht auch was sie möchte. So extreme Schwankungen bei gleichen Settings. Ich werde welk!



Hmm, das ist vielleicht ein Zeichen dass nicht alles wirklich rund läuft? Der Run war gestern nach paar Stunden zocken (hab erst WR1 erreicht und muss Gear farmen) spontan auf deinen Post hin, einfach das 2100/1200 Set geladen und ab.

Mit einem 77+ reghack sollte noch mehr drin sein, vielleicht reizt ihr mich ja Mal zum Benchen...


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

Der Avatar schaut gut aus im Retro-Look!

Weil Du fragtest:
Im Vega-Laberthread spielt Rumpelson mit seiner Vega mit dem MemoryTweak rum.
Scheint bei Ihm allein mit Änderung nur eines Wertes etwas zu bringen.
R7 machen wohl nur ein paar Mutige bei OCnet.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Avatar schaut gut aus im Retro-Look!
> 
> Weil Du fragtest:
> Im Vega-Laberthread spielt Rumpelson mit seiner Vega mit dem MemoryTweak rum.
> ...



Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich es mir auch mal anschauen, mal sehn evtl. nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## Eyren (5. Mai 2019)

Kann durchaus sein das irgendwas dann nicht ganz Rund läuft. Ist halt damals Günstig gekauft und bekanntlich kauft man dann zweimal. Auch mein Ram z.b. war mehr ein Optik kauf statt überlegt. Wollte halt 4x schwarze Riegel drin haben wegen der Optik wen interessieren da Taktungen, Latenzen und irgendwelche ominösen Speichercontroller.

Irgendwann setz Ich mich nochmal dran und teste das System auf einen sauberen hohen Score klaue meiner Frau den Ram und tausche vlt. auch die CPU gegen Ihren...... darf Sie nur nicht merken *pfeif*


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das war noch im Power Limit 

Aber brauch ich wohl noch keinen neuen Run machen, wie es aussieht


----------



## tt7crocodiles (5. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> ...
> Irgendwann setz Ich mich nochmal dran und teste das System auf einen sauberen hohen Score klaue meiner Frau den Ram und tausche vlt. auch die CPU gegen Ihren...... darf Sie nur nicht merken *pfeif*



Boah! Das wäre für mich Scheidungsgrund schlechthin  
[notiz für mich] vielleicht soll der nächste Freund doch kein Tekkie sein [/]

Ich habe meinen RAM auch zum Teil wegen der Optik gekauft, auch wenn der nicht schlecht ist. Jetzt muss ich mit dem Upgrade auf TR warten um sicher zu sein, dass 4-channel auch funktioniert.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht übel, läuft deine Karte damit stable 24/7 oder ist das ein High OC Setting?


----------



## Eyren (5. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihnen sei gesagt:"Mit Ihnen rede ich nicht mehr!" 

tt7crocoiles.... Mein Weibchen ist es selber schuld wenn ich se beklaue! Sie hatte bis sie mich kennen lernte einen uralten Pentium irgendwas und einen DIN A4 Zettel wo drauf stand wie man das Internet öffnet ....... Dann hab ich mir irgendwann was neues gebaut und Sie wollte unbedingt genau das gleiche System.

Nya was soll Ich sagen.... Ihr Prozessor läuft mal geschmeidig mit 0.05V weniger als meiner, der Ram taktet ohne extra Spannung auf 3000MHz und überhaupt... sowas von unfair Sie weiß nicht einmal wie man ins Bios/Uefi kommt.


----------



## rumpeLson (5. Mai 2019)

Wie RX480 schon geschrieben hat probiere ich gerade etwas mit meiner Vega 56@64 und dem Memory Tweak Tool rum. Das simple Erhöhen der tREF (insbesondere bei guten Temperaturen wohl mit sehr viel Spielraum) bringt durchweg messbar mehr Leistung (etwa 2-3% im Schnitt würde ich sagen).

Könnte vielleicht einer von euch mit einer VII mit HBM von Samsung das Tool mal starten und ein Bild von den Standardsettings hochladen? 
Soweit ich das bisher sehen konnte, scheinen die Timings der VII etwas höher zu sein, sodass damit dann vermtl. auch höhere Taktraten auf den anderen Vegas möglich wären.


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

Weiss jetzt net ob der User schon dran rumgefuddelt hat. Aus dem Video im OCnet-Forum:


----------



## tt7crocodiles (5. Mai 2019)

Jaa, ich fange langsam an auch DARPA zu hassen  ich bekomme ums verrecken keine 8 vorne bei Grafik-Punkte, bei 2050MHz heißt es für mich Ende


----------



## Eyren (5. Mai 2019)

Ich bekomme zwar auch 2150MHz/1250MHz durch den Benchmark aber egal wie ich die Spannung setze oder das Powerlimit keine 8 am Anfang. Denke da spielt dann eher der Rest vom System eine Rolle.

Hier noch der Hynix-Speicher falls es interessiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. Mai 2019)

Uh, hat schon jemand mit HBM-Tweak mehr aus der VII rausholen können?


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

MSIMAX hat nur erstmal seinen Speicher getestet:
(bei Rumpelson@Vega hatte der tRef gut angeschlagen 3900-->7800)


----------



## rumpeLson (5. Mai 2019)

Der Sprung von 3900 zu 7800 ist absolut der größte. Aber auch von 7800 zu 15600 und sogar von 15600 zu 31200 ist noch eine Leistungssteigerung messbar.


----------



## Froschbremse (5. Mai 2019)

Hmm, wo gibts den oclmembench. Hab nur diese gefunden gehabt.
poclmembench


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht übel, läuft deine Karte damit stable 24/7 oder ist das ein High OC Setting?


Das wär leider zu viel der Geilheit 
24/7 bin ich aktuell auf 2014/1150 bei 1.15V -> for tha real 2 jigga hearts


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, wo gibts den oclmembench. Hab nur diese gefunden gehabt.
> poclmembench



OpenclMemBench/src at master . duzenko/OpenclMemBench . GitHub


----------



## Eyren (5. Mai 2019)

Also dieser Darpa... der beleidigt ja permanent die Leute und ist total unhöflich. Kann ein Moderator den da mal sperren?

Echt eklig wie dein System performed....


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

MSIMAX hat jetzt angefangen die Timings zu ändern:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 116 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> MSIMAX hat jetzt angefangen die Timings zu ändern:
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 116 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community



Na, da sind wir mal gespannt obs wirklich was bringt. Timings ändern...das öffnet eine ganz neue Tür der Instabilität.genau wie RAM-OC wahrscheinlich heftigst aufwändig


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

Er hat in seinem Post mehrere Settings verglichen.
und
Jo, für OC sicher net unbedingt geeignet.
Nur um das 24/7 noch ein mue zu pimpen.


----------



## openSUSE (6. Mai 2019)

Passt aber zu Vega wie eine Faust aufs Auge. Haben doch sicher viele zu h2o oder Ghetto-Mod Kühlung umgebaut. Die 3-5% (wenn man es nicht übertreibt) kann man sich dann locker mitholen.
Bei BFV bringt es, gerade im GPU Limit, auf einer oc/UV Karte ca 7%. Ist doch schon was 

Edit: Vega 56 mit 64 BIOS. Sorry, dachte wäre im anderem Vega Laberthread.

Forza Horizon 4 ca 5% denke aber da geht noch was. FH4 scheint mehr auf Latenz zu reagieren.


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

Schön, das Du im "falschen" Thread postest. Jetzt sind aber Alle neugierig auf Dein Setting.(nur tRef geä. ?)
Haben Viele hier noch ne Vega im 2. PC.

Was ist eigentlich tRef? (Refreshzyklus?) 
Da man net gerade Pi berechnet sollten ein paar Fehler mehr net so kritisch sein.
Siehst Du irgendwann mehr Artefakte?


----------



## openSUSE (6. Mai 2019)

Vereinfacht:
Der ram ist flüchtiger Speicher, er vergisst den Inhalt. Daher muss sich der ram auch mal "um sich selbst kümmern" und sich regelmäßig aktualisieren (refresh).
Er macht das alle tref und braucht dafür eine Zeitspanne von trfc. In dieser Zeit sind keine ramzugriffe auf dieser Bank möglich.

Bin nicht Zuhause, Werte gibt es eventuell heute Abend.


----------



## gbm31 (6. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Na, da sind wir mal gespannt obs wirklich was bringt. Timings ändern...das öffnet eine ganz neue Tür der Instabilität.genau wie RAM-OC wahrscheinlich heftigst aufwändig



Denke ich auch - ist ja schon aufwändig genug überhaupt rauszukriegen ob die HBM-Übertaktung wirklich wirklich stabil ist, weil man schwer so viel Speicher voll bekommt.

Das einzige was den bisher (wenn auch wohl nur zum Cachen) richtig belegt ist TD2, und da tauchen immer mal wieder Fehler auf, wo man nicht weiss, ob die von zu hohem HBM-Takt entstehen, oder einfach Programmfehler sind.

Z.B. hab ich an einigen Stellen blinkende quadratische Artefakte, lustigerweise immer an den gleichen Stellen, z.B die Treppe im Safe House im Süd-Osten, wo ich nicht weiss, o das Programm da spinnt, meine Daten mal repariert gehören, oder mein Set nicht 100%ig passt.

Laufen tut es stundenlang ohne Probleme und eine Umstellung on the fly an GPU/HBM Takt oder Spannung ändert nichts an den betreffenden Stellen...


----------



## openSUSE (6. Mai 2019)

Die ganzen RAM-Test Programme sind von ihrem ursprünglichen Algorithmus darauf ausgelegt "kaputte Speicherzellen" zu finden. Sie sind aber imho nur suboptimal darauf ausgelegt OC-RAM zu testen. Es ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob man "nur" nach "kaputte Speicherzellen" sucht oder ob man testet, dass die zb CAS Latenz auch wirklich stabil ist. Also man den angeforderten RAM auch x ns nach der Anforderung auch wirklich auslesen kann. Und dies dann auch noch x mal hintereinander.




gbm31 schrieb:


> Laufen tut es stundenlang ohne Probleme und eine Umstellung on the fly an GPU/HBM Takt oder Spannung ändert nichts an den betreffenden Stellen...


Selbst wenn der Wert richtig in der Speicherzelle steht und es "nur" ein auslese Fehler ( Latenz zu niedrig)  war, sollte der Wert nun wieder geschrieben werden, wird der fehlerhafte wert richtig geschrieben (er bleibt fehlerhaft). Denn kannst du dann "on the fly" nicht mehr berichtigen. Also RAM Fehler "on the fly" zu beheben, geht idR nicht wirklich. Selbst wenn das System nach der "on the fly" Änderung stabil wäre.


----------



## gbm31 (6. Mai 2019)

Das ist mir klar, ich hatte es bloss geschrieben und darzulegen dass man da nicht einfach so "korrigieren" und damit die Ursache herausfinden kann.

Wie gesagt, es ist schon auffällig dass es immer an den gleichen 2-3 Stellen so ist.  Also nicht in einem Run, sondern an verschiedenen Tagen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Mai 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Was wäre denn wenn die 225-375W max für ein MCM gedacht sind? I/O+7nm Dice+7nmDice+Mega Fabric? Und dann?
> 
> +20% auf die 2080?



wäre cool .. kann ich mir an nem 256 Bit Interface aber nicht vorstellen


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

Die 256-bit sind  je Chip. Mit der TDP wäre ne X2 schon cool.
falls überhaupt,
Vermutlich der einfache Weg mit doppelter Speicheraustattung.
Oder ein MegaCache zusätzlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Mai 2019)

So Versandbestätigung zur AIO hab ich von Alphacool erhalten. Nun heißt es warten und hoffen, dass es morgen kommt..sonst muss ichs nach der Arbeit machen..uh weh xD Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt und hoffe, dass AC gelernt haben und meine VII nicht zu schaden kommt 
Hab mir mal die Anleitung etc angeschaut und die Platzierung der WLPads scheint schon durchdacht zu sein, bin mal sehr gespannt. Wenn ich die Ergebnisse der Vega64-Variente übertrage, dann könnten die Temps extrem positiv ausfallen, aber naja, besser erstmal zurückhaltend sein, nicht dass ich dann zu enttäuscht bin 

EDIT: UI! DHL-Tracker sagt morgen <3


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

OT:
MemoryTweaker ist bei Vega net schlecht.
Rumpelson hat gute Ergebnisse im Laberthread gepostet 
(und es funzt auch bei mir).


----------



## sifusanders (6. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So Versandbestätigung zur AIO hab ich von Alphacool erhalten. Nun heißt es warten und hoffen, dass es morgen kommt..sonst muss ichs nach der Arbeit machen..uh weh xD Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt und hoffe, dass AC gelernt haben und meine VII nicht zu schaden kommt
> Hab mir mal die Anleitung etc angeschaut und die Platzierung der WLPads scheint schon durchdacht zu sein, bin mal sehr gespannt. Wenn ich die Ergebnisse der Vega64-Variente übertrage, dann könnten die Temps extrem positiv ausfallen, aber naja, besser erstmal zurückhaltend sein, nicht dass ich dann zu enttäuscht bin
> 
> EDIT: UI! DHL-Tracker sagt morgen <3



Sach an, wenn Du die Temps hast, dann hol ich mir das Ding auch


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Sach an, wenn Du die Temps hast, dann hol ich mir das Ding auch



Auf jeden, werde auch paar Bilders posten


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Mai 2019)

Nur zur Info
Neuester Tiefstpreis:

Sapphire Radeon VII 16G HBM2 16 GB Memoria a banda larga - Mediastar


Wäre in DEUTSCHLAND dann nur knapp etwas über 600 Euro

Die Karten bleiben wie Blei in den Regalen...

PS:
Hoffe, falls Navi wirklich ein Fail wird, lässt AMD Customs der Radeon VII zur Computex 19 endlich zu.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. Mai 2019)

Damit du wieder hier eimal pro 3-5 Seiten fragst, welche der Customs du dir kaufen sollst?


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Die Karten bleiben wie Blei in den Regalen...



In Deiner Gegend wohnen wahrscheinlich nur echte Macher!
(edit: meinte Schwätzer)

AMD kann liefern = gut so!  Jetzt muss nur noch der Eisbär tanzen.
(dann wird der Einstieg noch leichter)


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Mai 2019)

Lasst es sein!
Soll einfach und Allein den Preis darstellen den die Hänlder bleiben wohl darauf sitzen.
Hätte schon längst eine, wenn ich nur nicht so an meiner Ref.  Vega 64 hängen würde.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Die 3 Euro die Du evtl. beim späteren Kauf sparst, verlierst Du am Wert der 64.
(Das hat Ralle Dir schon mal erklärt!)

Du kannst weder rechnen noch agieren. Du langweilst nur noch mit Italo-Storys und bescheidenem Kommentar.
(für 4k bei Dir wäre das Upgrade ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht)


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

Oh mein Gott ein Produkt ist verfügbar und der Preis geht Monate nach neu Erscheinung runter... Das Produkt muss sich schlecht verkaufen und ein Flopp sein.

Ob wir bald AMD, NVIDIA und INTEL für 1€ Mindestgebot in der Bucht ersteigern können?

Und überhaupt völlig der falsche Weg den die einschlagen. Weniger Produktion und höherer Preis machen solch ein Produkt doch attraktiv!

Wenn du wenigstens einfach nur den Preis darstellen würdest aber immer und ewig dein geblubber vonwegen Händler bleiben sitzen, liegt wie Blei in den Regalen, keiner will das Produkt. Meine Fresse kauf dir eine 2080ti und Feier mit Sunyego eine kleine Schnuckelparty.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott ein Produkt ist verfügbar und der Preis geht Monate nach neu Erscheinung runter... Das Produkt muss sich schlecht verkaufen und ein Flopp sein.



Na ja, wenn man sich die Statistiken auf Mindfactory anschaut, dann sieht das nicht so rosig aus, eher nach Stagnation. Das dürften in der Summe nicht einmal 1000 verkaufte Exemplare sein. Die R7 ist auch kein ernst zu nehmendes Produkt. Das ist mehr was Kosmetisches, bzw. was für die Psyche der frustrierten Gamer. Sonst gäb es auch schon längst Customs...


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Good old Germany and Europe ist net maßgebend für 4k-Gaming.
Denke mal eher Länder, wo am TV gespielt wird haben den echten Bedarf.
Für 4k ist die Vega einfach zu schwach.

Hierzulande ist auch HDR sehr schwach vertreten sonst würden mehr Leute mit Pascal wechseln.
In Zukunft wird die PC-Statistik in Shanghai gemacht. (Die Amis+ Japaner spielen zuviel mit Konsolen)


----------



## gaussmath (7. Mai 2019)

In good old Europe hat man aber die Kohle für die teure Seven, die Asiaten wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

Ich will auch gar nicht sagen das die Seven das Maß aller Dinge sei und der Topseller. Aber sie ist weder Blei noch deutlich zu schlecht. Problem ist doch einfach das die Seven keine Plug&Play Karte ist und solange in den Medien solch kompetenten Testberichte rumgeistern wie "Mit Auto Undervolting funktion der Seven sparen Sie 1W Leistung ein und haben nur 20% Taktverlust" wird der Verkauf auch nicht hochgehen.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das die Vega 56/64 auch nicht unbedingt den Traumstart hingelegt haben.

Aber abgesehen von all den Diskussionen:

€dit sagt: Bild angepasst

!²


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> In good old Europe hat man aber die Kohle für die teure Seven, die Asiaten wohl eher nicht.



Jo,
erstaunlich das in Dtl. die >1 Mill. Millionäre net mehr PC`s für die Kiddies anschaffen.(x)
Aber in Asien gibts inzwischen auch ne ordentliche gehobene Mittelschicht.

(x) Finde Es bezeichnend, das im Turingthread nur gaaanz Wenige 4k-HDR nutzen.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Aber in Asien gibts inzwischen auch ne ordentliche gehobene Mittelschicht.



In China hat die Mittelschicht ganz andere Sorgen als Grafikkarten für 4k. Wohnraum ist sau teuer und die Top-Ausbildung des Nachwuchses muss finanziert werden.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Jo,
in Dtl. werden alle Influenzer + Modells + Popstars + Köche oder sogar freie Journalisten.

Nen Meister oder Ing. mit anstrengender Ausbildung ist net gefragt.
(Nur gut das in Dtl. Wohnraum+Kfz net teuerer wird !? Sah bei mir 1990 anders aus mit der Erstanschaffung.)


----------



## JSXShadow (7. Mai 2019)

Oh DHL...oh DHL..letzte Statusaktualisierung...gestern. Welp, na dann mal gucken wann und ob da was kommt, heute sicherlich nicht


----------



## drstoecker (7. Mai 2019)

Na glatze!


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

So Ziel erreicht. Jetzt kann ich endlich den Rechner zum Zocken nutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. Mai 2019)

@Gurdi: willst du das so lassen?! 
Ich schaffe wohl nicht ihn vom Thron zu stürzen


----------



## BrandWolle (7. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> @Gurdi: willst du das so lassen?!
> Ich schaffe wohl nicht ihn vom Thron zu stürzen



Da kann ich auch kontern 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. Mai 2019)

Es geht ja um die Kombi mit i7 6700K. Dein 7700K ist zwar nicht weit weggelaufen aber trotzdem ein tick besser


----------



## gbm31 (7. Mai 2019)

Ihr fangt doch jetzt nicht an eure Hardware zu verteidigen? Es ist bloss Hardware. 

ATIR wird eh keine kaufen, das war eh schon eine schwere Geburt die V64 zu holen, und vor lauter sparen hat er dann eine der schlechtesten Referenz genommen.

Die VII ist nur was für Leute die unbedingt eine AMD haben möchten oder auf die 16GB anfahren. Für alles andere gibt es genug Alternativen. 

Und da sie eigentlich eine reine Resteverwertung zu Marketingzwecken ist, gibt es keinen Flop.


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

Also grundsätzlich klar Gratz zum höheren Score.

Aber schon interessant mal zusehen wie wenig zwischen einem 6700k und einem 7700k steckt. Trotz das ich es öfters gelesen/gehört habe war es mir nie so deutlich bewusst.   Die Unterschiede sind halt klar deine CPU taktet mal lecker mit 500MHz mehr und alleine der Ramtakt mit 2666MHz zu 3200MHz hilft der VII enorm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> So Ziel erreicht. Jetzt kann ich endlich den Rechner zum Zocken nutzen.



Mal noch tRef = 31200 z.Vgl. testen? Kenne jetzt net Deinen Defaultwert. Faktor 10 sollte funzen.


btw.
Die "Ladenhüter" werden sich gut in den Workstations machen:_2x EPYC und 2x4 Radeons 
Frontier: AMD liefert Chips fuer den 1,5-ExaFLOPS-Supercomputer - ComputerBase


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal noch tRef = 31200 z.Vgl. testen? Kenne jetzt net Deinen Defaultwert. Faktor 10 sollte funzen.
> 
> 
> btw.
> ...



Default: 3900 FS Ultra 7688pkt.
tweak: 31200 FS Ultra 7679pkt.

Allerdings muss ich mit dem höheren tRef noch 10mV mehr auf die Karte geben damit sie durchläuft. Oder das ganze war nur Zufall das die beim ersten mal sauber durchlief. Naja Unterschiede sehe Ich da nicht wirklich.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Jo,
kann sein das Vega mehr profitiert. Ist ja mehr im Bandbreitenlimit.

Weiss net, obs bei Dir an der ungeraden Zahl liegt 3900-->39000 wäre vllt. möglich.(beim 24/7 evtl. wirkungsvoller, oder mit Samsung)
Habe bei mir RX56cf auch nur ne Null ergänzt 3120-->31200. (beim niedrigen 24/7-Setting)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1147.html#post9845787
sup4k 11608-->11850 für lau! =nice
(gutes Setting für tRef von Rumpelson)


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> kann sein das Vega mehr profitiert. Ist ja mehr im Bandbreitenlimit.
> 
> Weiss net, obs bei Dir an der ungeraden Zahl liegt 3900-->39000 wäre vllt. möglich.
> ...



So hab es nochmal getestet mit 1800MHz/1000MHz@ 1020mV damit die Karte nicht an der Kotzgrenze läuft.

tRref 3900: 6539pkt.
tRef 39000: 6514pkt.

Also entweder bin ich zu doof das sich gar nichts ändert oder es ist der sieben einfach egal. Die 15pkt unterschied schiebe Ich einfach auf die üblichen Schwankungen pro Durchgang


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Kann sein, das die Seven net auf tRef reagiert. Schau mal Was MSIMAX so eingestellt hat:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 116 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Der hat nur durch mehr Takt den "großen" Unterschied gehabt.
tRef 24000 bei allen Settings.

 Ab Bild 2 dann:
tCL 22 tRAS 27 tRCDRD 13 TR CDWr 13 ist auch verändert.
Wenn man sein 1. Bild mit dem Letzten vergleicht ist die Diff. net groß.

Ergo:
Lohnt sich wohl mit der Seven net so richtig.


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

Also Ich hab nun mal die Werte übernommen 22/27/13/13 und 24000. Einzige Aussage die Ich nun treffen kann:

Die Ergebnisse liegen viel dichter beisammen.

1. Durchlauf 6555pkt.
2. Durchlauf 6556pkt.
3. Durchlauf 6554pkt.
4. Durchlauf 6555pkt.

Normalerweise schwanken die Benchmarkdurchläufe deutlicher.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Vllt. ist FS auch net so ideal. Die Seven hat ja mehr HBM und braucht net so nachladen.

Kannst Du noch mal in D2 schauen, falls Du ein altes Ergebnis parat hast.
Bei Vega@DX12 in TSultra hatte Rumpelson auch  gute Wirkung. Kann also sein, das DX12 viel besser 
vorrauslädt und den HBM der Seven auch mal auslastet. Der muss sicher net mal voll sein,
halt nur mehr Streamingaktivität.


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vllt. ist FS auch net so ideal. Die Seven hat ja mehr HBM und braucht net so nachladen.
> 
> Kannst Du noch mal in D2 schauen, falls Du ein altes Ergebnis parat hast.



So denke mal du meinst mit D2 nicht Diablo2 sondern Division2. Interner Benchmark 2x Default 2x Timings geändert:

tweak1:6161pkt/68fps
default1:6140pkt/68fps
tweak2:6162pkt/69fps
default2:6140pkt/68fps

Also Punktetechnisch merkt man minimal mehr mit den Timings


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Da können jetzt Alle ruhig schlafen und brauchen net selber testen.(mit R7)

DANKE


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2019)

Hat er mich doch noch gecatcht
Ich bin raus aktuell mit Benchruns,zu wenig Zeit.In 2Monaten vielleicht mal wieder aber dann juckt es wohl niemanden mehr.
Evtl. bastel ich am we nochmal ein wenig am Kühler,mal sehn ob ich noch was optimieren kann. Evtl. versuch ich dann noch nen High OC run wenn ich Zeit habe. Außerdem fliegt meine HDD jetzt raus und ne 2TB SSD tritt an die Stelle.Dadurch kann ich endlich den letzten Käfig entfernen. 

Wenn Ihr die Timings testen wollt, verwendet nicht den Strike. Sucht euch nen Spiel was stark streamt,bei mir ist das z.B.Sudden Strike. An der HBM Temperatur könnt Ihr dessen aktivität gut einschätzen. Belegter Ram ist dabei nicht ausschlaggebend,sondern der Zugriff und das streaming.


----------



## Eyren (7. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat er mich doch noch gecatcht
> Ich bin raus aktuell mit Benchruns,zu wenig Zeit.In 2Monaten vielleicht mal wieder aber dann juckt es wohl niemanden mehr.
> Evtl. bastel ich am we nochmal ein wenig am Kühler,mal sehn ob ich noch was optimieren kann. Evtl. versuch ich dann noch nen High OC run wenn ich Zeit habe. Außerdem fliegt meine HDD jetzt raus und ne 2TB SSD tritt an die Stelle.Dadurch kann ich endlich den letzten Käfig entfernen.
> 
> Wenn Ihr die Timings testen wollt, verwendet nicht den Strike. Sucht euch nen Spiel was stark streamt,bei mir ist das z.B.Sudden Strike. An der HBM Temperatur könnt Ihr dessen aktivität gut einschätzen. Belegter Ram ist dabei nicht ausschlaggebend,sondern der Zugriff und das streaming.



Ich freu mich drauf! Besonders weil du mit Luft kühlst, Ich mit Wasser. Da würde es mich richtig freuen wenn du mich überholst.

Ich hab jetzt mal bisschen gespielt mit den geänderten Timings. Also wirklich einen Unterschied kann ich nicht feststellen bei TD2. Zwar schaue ich nicht permanent auf irgendein Overlay aber rein gefühlt ist kein Unterschied im Spiel. Denke wirklich das die Sieben da einfach kaum von profitiert.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Mai 2019)

Tjoa, Umbau auf den GPX240 gestaltete sich eigentlich nicht besonders schwer.
Nur noch zwei anstatt fünf verschiedene Wärmeleitpads und wirkte auf mich eigentlich runder von der Montage als noch beim GPX240 für Vega64.
Hatte mich schon auf 2x240 Radi´s gefreut, meine Karte ist aber scheinbar gebrickt.
 Kein Signal. Rechner fährt im Hintergrund normal hoch. Hab schon nochmal demontiert, am Anfang scheinbar zu viel von der OCCool WLP genutzt, aber macht keinen Mucks mehr.

Bin absolut nüchtern, konzentriert und gewissenhaft vorgegangen.
Bei der Demontage des Original-Lüfters war ich vom immensen Anpressdruck der original back-klammer überrascht aber ansonsten nichts aufgefallen.
Silizium ist augenscheinlich i.O.

Besonders übel, weil ich meine zweite Seven schon am Sonntag vertickt bekommen und gestern entsprechend auf die Reise geschickt habe 
Falls wer ne Idee hat immer raus damit


----------



## gaussmath (7. Mai 2019)

@Edelhamster: Wenn ich bedenke, wie ich meine Seven rangenommen habe, hat gebrannt usw. Und die läuft immer noch. Ist vielleicht die Platine leicht verbogen? Gibt's Kontakte/Kurzschlüsse?


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Mai 2019)

An deine Karte hatte ich auch schon gedacht digger^^
Ne, also gar nichts. War mit Alk am Interposer um die Reste des Thermal-Pads zu entfernen. 
Ganz klein wenig Biegung bei der Demontage des original-Kühlers wegen der Kante an der Slotblende.
Die original Backklammer sprang mir halt nahezu entgegen bei der Kraft dahinter. Backklammer hatte ich zuerst über kreuz gelöst, wie auch der HW-Jesus in seinem Tear-Down Video.
Der Alphacool sitzt wie angegossen. Anpressdruck sah auch gut aus.
Kurzschluss hätte ich keine Vermutung/Ansatz für.​


----------



## gaussmath (7. Mai 2019)

Aber den Lüfteranschluss muss man nicht überbrücken?! 

Zur Not Originalkühler wieder drauf und schauen, ob's die Karte wirklich dahin gerafft hat. Feels bad man.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> An deine Karte hatte ich auch schon gedacht digger^^
> Ne, also gar nichts. War mit Alk am Interposer um die Reste des Thermal-Pads zu entfernen.
> Ganz klein wenig Biegung bei der Demontage des original-Kühlers wegen der Kante an der Slotblende.
> Die original Backklammer sprang mir halt nahezu entgegen bei der Kraft dahinter. Backklammer hatte ich zuerst über kreuz gelöst, wie auch der HW-Jesus in seinem Tear-Down Video.
> ...



Na du machst mir ja Freude  Na, wenn mein Eiswolf jemals ankommt..noch immer keine Meldung von DHL, Status noch immer, dass es heute kommen soll. Nunja, heute ist net mehr lang


----------



## lowrider_05 (7. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Tjoa, Umbau auf den GPX240 gestaltete sich eigentlich nicht besonders schwer.
> Nur noch zwei anstatt fünf verschiedene Wärmeleitpads und wirkte auf mich eigentlich runder von der Montage als noch beim GPX240 für Vega64.
> Hatte mich schon auf 2x240 Radi´s gefreut, meine Karte ist aber scheinbar gebrickt.
> Kein Signal. Rechner fährt im Hintergrund normal hoch. Hab schon nochmal demontiert, am Anfang scheinbar zu viel von der OCCool WLP genutzt, aber macht keinen Mucks mehr.
> ...



wenn du HDMI benutzt, dann versuch doch mal ein anderes kabel, bei mir hat die auch mit einem kabel nie Signal bekommen, das aber an einem  anderen pc oder dem Sat Receiver einwandfrei funktioniert, mit einem anderen HDMI Kabel hat es dann auf anhieb an geklappt.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Mai 2019)

Lüfter überbrücken müssen wär mir neu^^ Hab wieder demontiert und bau morgen mal auf original zurück. Versuch ist es wert.
Sorry @ JSX, lass dir die Vorfreude nicht von mir versauen.

@lowrider: Danke für den Tip, hab alle DP´s durchprobiert, Bildschirm neugestartet, HDMI habe ich nicht probiert.

Danke euch allen. Ich muss nach fünf Stunden basteln jetzt erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.
​


----------



## gaussmath (7. Mai 2019)

@Edelhamster: Zur Not kannst du meine Krücke für einen sehr günstigen Kurs haben. ^^


----------



## tt7crocodiles (7. Mai 2019)

@Edelhamster: Strom kabel richtig (bzw überhaupt) eingesteckt, Karte richtig im PCIe-Slot oder durch festschrauben ans Gehäuse ausgehebelt, iGPU im BIOS als primäre Karte eingestellt inkl. Kabel dran? Das sind halt so die üblichen dummen Fehler, die ich immer wieder beim Basteln mache.  

Das gibt es doch nicht, diese Karte ist nicht zart und verträgt so einiges, du sollst nicht den Klub der kaputten Sevens gründen 

Versuch noch mal dich zu erden und dann die Kontakte überall anzufassen. Klingt blöd, aber 2mal hat bei mir danach sogar HW nach Kurzschluss zum Leben aufgewacht, war vermutlich Restladung drin


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2019)

Bildschirm neu gestartet ? 
Der Moni muss mal richtig vom Netz !!! siehe damals bei Gurdi
Sonst erkennt der net den DP. Günstig ist zur Kontrolle ein anderer Moni.
oder Board?
Der andere PCiE-Slot funzt vllt. besser. Sowas soll auch schon gelitten haben.(Ralle mit der sapphire-LC)
(Riser ist auch empfindlich)

Man braucht zum Test net mal komplett zusammenbauen. weil es ja reicht 
den Anmeldebildschirm vom Board zu sehen.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Mai 2019)

Ich bekomm Sie auch unterm standardkühler aktuell nicht mehr ans laufen -.-
Anderen Bildschirm, Kabel, Port und PCi-Slot hab ich probiert, ändert aber leider auch nichts.
Wäre tatsächlich die erste GPU die bei mir hops geht. Aber wo war dann mein Fehler?
Ich guck morgen weiter..


----------



## RX480 (8. Mai 2019)

Auch nach der Backplate geschaut? War bei Ralle ne krumme Banane.

PC selbst mal komplett vom Netz?

Ansonsten ne andere Graka rein ?, damit es net am Board liegt.
Falls doch Board die Batterie raus und Bios auf Default.

Und die Graka einfach mal in nen anderen PC ?(obs Sie da funzt)


----------



## Eyren (8. Mai 2019)

Beim Umbau mal auf die Bauteile geschaut? Ich hatte auch äußerst zärtlich den Alc Block aufgeschraubt und nichts vom zerbröseln des Spulengehäuses gemerkt.

Und ja das mit dem Montagekreuz ist normal, dachte auch erst mir springt das Ding gleich ins Gesicht bei dem Druck der drauf war.

Natürlich hoffe ich sehr das es nur an einem dummen bastelfehler liegt den man schnell beheben kann.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

ui! Es wird ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen! <3

Wenn meine VII auch Hopps geht, dann reiß ich AC den Hintern auf, verlange Kompensation und hol mir zwischenzeitlich ne Pulse V56, die macht immer Laune <3

EDIT: Auf der Alphacool-Seite steht nun Liefertermin unbekannt..das hat zwar mit meinem Paket nix zu tun ABER hoffe das ist nur wegen geringer erster Charge...und net wegen defekt xDD

EDIT2: Mein Paket ist da, bis 16 Uhr auf Arbeit und dann gehts los. Denke gegen 18 Uhr sollten die ersten Ergebnisse kommen. Ich mach vorher natürlich nen schnellen Stresstest mit 1900er Setting mit Luft zum Vergleich. Bevor ich den Radi allerdings einbaue hau ich den Kühlkörper drauf und werde die Karte quasi Passiv mal an, nur um zu schauen ob sie noch funktioniert. Dann erspar ich mir einiges an Arbeit xD 

EDIT3: Hab ich auch noch gar nicht erzählt. Hab mir einen Noctua Lüfterregler gekauft und da die 2x Lüfter auf dem Ghettomod und einen Gehäuse-Lüfter (der die Luft zuführt) angeschlossen. Denke das werde ich auch so eins-zu-eins übernehmen. Finde die manuelle Regelung gar nicht so übel.


----------



## sifusanders (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ui! Es wird ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen! <3
> 
> Wenn meine VII auch Hopps geht, dann reiß ich AC den Hintern auf, verlange Kompensation und hol mir zwischenzeitlich ne Pulse V56, die macht immer Laune <3
> 
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt. Kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## DARPA (8. Mai 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch kontern
> 
> AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME Z270-K



Geiler GPU Score 

Mit welchem Takt / Settings?


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Das war mein bestes FSU-Ergebnis mit dem Stock-Kühler: AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 GAMING X-CF

Das gilt es zu schlagen  Erstmal dann gucken wie weit es mit 1.21V geht, bevor ich dann die harten Mods auspacke, falls überhaupt xD nur noch ein paar Stunden! Dann gehts los...bin schon zappelig


----------



## DARPA (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das gilt es zu schlagen



Haben wir doch schon 




Spoiler



Mit fetten Wasserkühlern


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Haben wir doch schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber ICH muss das auch schlagen  und noch einen draufsetzen...denke für FSU, falls ich 20-30° bessere Junction hab bei max Fans und falls alles weiter so skaliert, sollten knapp 8.7k drin sein bei meiner VII. Falls, wenn, wäre, sollte...xD nunja, in ein paar Stunden, wissen wir dann mehr


----------



## sifusanders (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ui! Es wird ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen! <3
> 
> Wenn meine VII auch Hopps geht, dann reiß ich AC den Hintern auf, verlange Kompensation und hol mir zwischenzeitlich ne Pulse V56, die macht immer Laune <3
> 
> ...



Auf der alpha cool Seite wieder 2-3 Tage.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Geiler GPU Score
> 
> Mit welchem Takt / Settings?



Auf der GPU sind es 2185mhz/1250mhz bei 1,2xxV
Und auf der CPU 5000mhz bei 1,4v

Das Board ist hier die Schwachstelle mit den Sapnnungswandlern. Die CPU läuft nicht stabil damit, trotz niedriger Temperaturen.

Will wer meinen Score mit 7700K brechen xD


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Auf der GPU sind es 2185mhz/1250mhz bei 1,2xxV
> Und auf der CPU 5000mhz bei 1,4v
> 
> Das Board ist hier die Schwachstelle mit den Sapnnungswandlern. Die CPU läuft nicht stabil damit, trotz niedriger Temperaturen.
> ...



Das ist aber trotzdem komisch, der Score müsste für diese Taktraten höher sein. Bist du sicher, dass da nix Throttelt? War ja da auch knapp, aber mit Throtteling von 1900-2100. Steady 2185 müssten eher Regionen von 8400+ erreichen, außer die CPU macht wirklich so viel bei GPU-Score aus, was ich allerdings fast nicht glaube.

Achso: Sauberes OS? 3DMark Profil im Wattman "Leistung" auf Texturfilterung? Ansonsten fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## BrandWolle (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das ist aber trotzdem komisch, der Score müsste für diese Taktraten höher sein. Bist du sicher, dass da nix Throttelt? War ja da auch knapp, aber mit Throtteling von 1900-2100. Steady 2185 müssten eher Regionen von 8400+ erreichen, außer die CPU macht wirklich so viel bei GPU-Score aus, was ich allerdings fast nicht glaube.
> 
> Achso: Sauberes OS? 3DMark Profil im Wattman "Leistung" auf Texturfilterung? Ansonsten fällt mir nix ein.



Bei meiner CPU macht der Takt von 4,5ghz auf 5ghz ca 200 Grafikpunkte aus.
Aber die CPU läuft nie stabil mit der Frequenz. Da gibt es große Sprünge von einem zum nächsten Run.

Aber die GPU throttelt leider zusätzlich. Bei mir geht sie auf über 100°. Müsste die WLP gegen LM tauschen, dann wäre das Problem erledigt. Aber keinen Bock alles zu zerlegen ^^


----------



## DARPA (8. Mai 2019)

Ich kann leider nicht mehr groß nachlegen, da die Karte sonst mein Netzteil auffrisst


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mehr groß nachlegen, da die Karte sonst mein Netzteil auffrisst



Ja die Temps und der Verbrauch jenseits der 1.2V ist heftig. Im FSU, mein Max. Setting unter Luft hatte Spikes auf bis zu 600W. Gut das ich mir nen 750W Plat Netzteil rausgelassen hab damals xD da hab ich noch Luft!

Und ja, Schwankungen im Takt...falls ihr die Probleme habt, 50 MHz weniger, dafür stabil resultiert meistens in mehr Leistung, auch in Games. Throtteling ist weird af bei der VII und versaut einen die Frametimes massiv. Besser throtteling um jeden Preis umgehen.


----------



## sifusanders (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja die Temps und der Verbrauch jenseits der 1.2V ist heftig. Im FSU, mein Max. Setting unter Luft hatte Spikes auf bis zu 600W. Gut das ich mir nen 750W Plat Netzteil rausgelassen hab damals xD da hab ich noch Luft!
> 
> Und ja, Schwankungen im Takt...falls ihr die Probleme habt, 50 MHz weniger, dafür stabil resultiert meistens in mehr Leistung, auch in Games. Throtteling ist weird af bei der VII und versaut einen die Frametimes massiv. Besser throtteling um jeden Preis umgehen.



Also bei mir bricht der Takt zu weilen (lt. afterburner) auch manchmal auf 16xx ein (1 sec) bei allen möglichen UV und auf stock. Nehme an das ist normal? Throttlen kann es nicht sein - zumindest nicht der Temp wegen - Tjunc ist immer unter 80 bei UV egal welche Lüfterdrehzahl ich einstelle. PT ist auf 20 + (sollte eigentlich also auch nicht das Problem sein)


----------



## Eyren (8. Mai 2019)

So hab nochmal einen gestartet.... Glaube damit ist bei mir aber die Spitze seitens der GPU erreicht. Vielleicht noch paar Punkte über die CPU aber glaube Ich gönne der Sieben jetzt ein bisschen Entspannung in Games.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Shadow wo bleiben deine Ergebnisse? 1std. für 9 Schrauben zu tauschen? 


€dit sagt: Grafikscore hab ich dich Brandwolle!


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Achso: Sauberes OS? 3DMark Profil im Wattman "Leistung" auf Texturfilterung? Ansonsten fällt mir nix ein.



Boah! Solche Sachen macht ihr? Da stellt ich nie was um... Sollte ich vielleicht Mal machen...


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Joar...ewig rungefummelt und umgebaut..ende vom Lied..kein Bild...wahrlich herrlich <3 ._.

Die frage: was nun? Alphacool den Bobbes aufreißen?

@Edelhamster hast du noch was hinbekommen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GG


----------



## Eyren (8. Mai 2019)

Ach verdammte..... hey ich bin beim rumstöbern auf Probleme mit Vega64 und den Alc-Aio's bezüglich Kurzschluss mangels WLP gestoßen. Lass mir mal einen Moment Zeit das wieder zu finden.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ach verdammte..... hey ich bin beim rumstöbern auf Probleme mit Vega64 und den Alc-Aio's bezüglich Kurzschluss mangels WLP gestoßen. Lass mir mal einen Moment Zeit das wieder zu finden.



Danke dir, ich hab aber überall WLPads laut anleitung aufgetragen. Falls das der Grund ist, rip Alphacool, danke für ne neue VII.


----------



## Eyren (8. Mai 2019)

Entschuldige habe Zuviel quer gelesen heute war keine Vega sondern eine NVIDIA. Trotzdem könntest du das ganze ja mal versuchen auf eine Vega um zu münzen. Ich guck gleich mal nach der AIO Montageanleitung und schaue ob ich Unterschiede aus dem Kopf finde zu dem Alc fullcover bzw. Dem Bykski.



Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß

€dit sagt: naja Montageanleitungen sind identisch Fullcover/AIO. Und rein aus dem Gedächtnis sind die Pads an der gleichen Stelle wie bei dem Bykski.


Hast du deine Karte noch unter Luft getestet? Bei dem Kurzschluss der NVIDIA war ja kein permanenter Schaden.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Mai 2019)

Im Ernst JSX? Warte seit 1800 gespannt auf deinen Post, aber das kann doch jetzt echt nicht wahr sein -.-

Sonstige Hardware kann ich bei mir mittlerweile definitiv als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Hatte dann nochmal neu auf standard zurückgebaut (nach der Aktion heut Nacht), die Karte bei Umluft zweimal angewärmt, Inbetriebnahmeunterweisung des GPX rauf und runter nach möglichen Fehlern meinerseits untersucht, wieder auf GPX umgebaut, andere WLP (MX-2) probiert, aber es tut sich einfach gar nichts.
Einfach mausetod. Hab momentan auch keinen Plan wie ich hier weiter verfahren soll.


----------



## Eyren (8. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Karte mausetot ist..... ab zu Alc und schnellstens eine neue Seven geben lassen. Wobei so wie ich das aus dem Netz lese wird das nicht schön. Selbst wenn Alc sofort sagt ja schick die Karte ein wird es wohl zwei bis sechs Wochen dauern bis neue Hardware im Briefkasten liegt.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

So..versuche mal was ganz extravagantes..kann kein schaden feststellen..probiere es mal so:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Joar...ewig rungefummelt und umgebaut..ende vom Lied..kein Bild...wahrlich herrlich <3 ._.
> 
> Die frage: was nun? Alphacool den Bobbes aufreißen?
> 
> ...




Echt jetzt?

Was für ein Scheiss läuft da denn jetzt ab?

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein!


----------



## sifusanders (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Joar...ewig rungefummelt und umgebaut..ende vom Lied..kein Bild...wahrlich herrlich <3 ._.
> 
> Die frage: was nun? Alphacool den Bobbes aufreißen?
> 
> ...



Omg. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Das tut mir leid. 

Also das muss mehr oder minder an alpha cool liegen, kann ja nicht sein, dass das bei zwei Karten passiert und das in unserem kleinen Spektrum


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Nope..backplate war nicht der Fehler..erkennt die Karte noch immee nicht..die AIO funzt aber 

Karte ist tot..mal spaßenshalben den Kühler locker draufgesetzt..um zu schauen ob iwo Kontakt ist..nope. keine chance.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Mai 2019)

Leute, macht keinen Scheiß.


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

Das gibt's jetzt doch nicht! 2 tote Karten bei unterschiedlichen Usern?

Wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich jetzt den Morpheus und den Bykski montiert hab... So empfindlich ist die Karte nicht.

Stimmt denn die Höhe der Beinchen um die GPU?


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Mai 2019)

Vorallem nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, aber ich glaub ich hab echt  etwas Ahnung von PCBA´s, habe mit Samthandschuhen beim Umbau gearbeitet,  den GPX Vega-M01 Pro (inklusive mega Rezension seinerzeit für Aquatuning) ohne Probleme verbaut, und dann sowas?
Beim  Vega M-01 mussteste ja sogar noch zwischen 5 verschiedenen Pad-dicken  unterscheiden, bei dem für die Seven nur noch simple 2!!
Der Verlust der Karte ist übel, aber wo verdammte Axt lag der Fehler? Ich finde Ihn bei mir einfach nicht. 
Habe ne tote Seven, nen unbrauchbaren GPX, und werd bestimmt nicht noch ne Karte kaufen und schrotten. 
Ich hab echt ne Krawatte von hier bis nach Ossendorf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Hab auch mal komplett ohne Kühler getestet, da passiert aber gleich mal gar nichts..oh man..irgendein Signal kriegt der Monitor noch..aber kann es nicht verarbeiten, geräte manager bleibt leer...


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

Voltmeter auf die Pads. Nicht dass die aus irgendeinem Grund leiten...?


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Was mich wurmt ist, das pcb ist absolut IO..kein Unterschied zu vorher. Nix verbrannt, nix abgebrochen. Alles gleich..trotzdem gehts net...wtf


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Mai 2019)

@gbm31: Könnt ich erst morgen in der Firma testen.


----------



## lowrider_05 (8. Mai 2019)

Erstmal tut mir echt leid für dich, zweitens, ich habe bereits 2 RVII auf wasser umgebaut eine mit Bykski block und Original Backplate und eine mit EKWB inkl. Nickel Backplate. Beide haben das ohne Probleme überstanden. Evtl liegt es ja echt an Alphacool. Ich habe auf dem Bild von dir eine stelle rot eingekreist, ist das evtl. eine leichte Abschürfung am Die? ist auf dem Bild nicht eindeutig zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

Mir fällt sonst nix ein, wenn sonst kein Kontakt ist. Unglaublich! Tut mir echt leid für euch!


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Nee hab keine abschürfung..aber ach das ist mit bildern doof..vlt hab ich noch einen kleinen rest vom graphit pad hängen..was dann diese probleme verursacht...mal gucken ob mans sieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben rechts nähe rand

Nur wie zum geier krieg ich das da raus..


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Mai 2019)

Würde mich da JSX anschließen, augenscheinlich ist auch meine Karte anbsolut in Ordnung. 
Habe  mir das Silizium genau angesehen, ne Abschürfung ist da nicht, einzig  habe ich diagonale Streifen über den gesamten Die "erahnt" beim in die  Sonne halten. Bin nicht sicher ob das Fertigungsbedingt ist oder  Haarrisse sein könnten. Vermute aber eher das kommt vom planschleifen in  der Fertigung.

Und wie ich gerade sehe sind die diagonalen Streifen die ich meine auch auf JSX Die zu sehen.


----------



## lowrider_05 (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So..versuche mal was ganz extravagantes..kann kein schaden feststellen..probiere es mal so:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm, die Schraubenköpfe sind optisch gesehen größer als die von Bykski, EKWB oder den Originalen. sind da überall Plastikbeilagscheiben drunter? bzw. berührt der Rand einer Schraube evtl. einen IC oder ähnliches?


----------



## lowrider_05 (8. Mai 2019)

das Graphitpad ist elektrisch Leitend! wenn das da drin ist geht die Karte nicht an, ich hab einen Zahnstocher genommen und anschließend mit Spiritus und Microfaser Tuch sanft die Reste entfernt


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

So hab alles entfernt? Was ich erkennen konnte..sanft wie es geht mit nem zahnstocher..ja bissl was graues kam noch..das wäre ja gelacht wenn es nun klappt. Wieder zusammenbasteln jetzt


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

*daumendrück*


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Nope..trotzdem nix..ich geh kaputt..es ist alles normal an der Karte..wirklich alles..kein Blip, nix. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter..keine Ahnung mehr. Hab alles versucht xD


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

Nimmt einer von euch den Kühler aus dem Alukühlkörper und setzt beides getrennt Mal auf die Karte und prüft ob da wirklich nirgends Kontakt besteht?

Auf Reddit ein positiver Umbau mit dem Eiswolf vermeldet,

Radeon 7 Eiswolf AIO works great, runs super quiet : Amd


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Kann nur nochmal auseinanderbauen und gucken ob iwo noch irgendwelche reste vom graphit pad sind..alles andere ist vorbei...meine Fresse..bald muss ich Feierabend machen, moegen gehts früh raus...ich hasse es dinge unbeendet stehen zu lassen.

Mal ne andere frage..damit ich mich nicht dumm und dämlich bastel. Auch komplett blank, also ohne jeglichen Kühler, sollte die VII doch ein Bild bringen, wenn sie ok ist, oder? Dann kann ich mir einiges an zeit sparen


----------



## gbm31 (8. Mai 2019)

Hmm... Sie wird zwar kaum warm in 2d, aber so ganz ohne?
Mein Flieger startet jetzt. Drück weiter Daumen...


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Hab noch ein paar vermeintliche Graphitreste gefunden...aber ne kleine Frage..ist es egal wo das Zeug auf dem PCB ist? Also wird es immer Probleme machen? Glaube ein bissl ist unter der Ecke des Rahmens vom die gelandet..ist das dort auch schlecht und muss weg?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Kann nur nochmal auseinanderbauen und gucken ob iwo noch irgendwelche reste vom graphit pad sind..alles andere ist vorbei...meine Fresse..bald muss ich Feierabend machen, moegen gehts früh raus...ich hasse es dinge unbeendet stehen zu lassen.
> 
> Mal ne andere frage..damit ich mich nicht dumm und dämlich bastel. Auch komplett blank, also ohne jeglichen Kühler, sollte die VII doch ein Bild bringen, wenn sie ok ist, oder? Dann kann ich mir einiges an zeit sparen



Nein,ohne Kühlkörperschaltet das Ding so schnellab das siehst du nicht mal.

Mit dem alten Kühlkörper schaltet die Karte auch nicht an?Das hört sich für mich fast nach zu hohem Anpressdruck an,evtl ist der Interposer zu stark auf den Die gedrückt worden.
Was passiert wenn Ihr  den Kühlkörper nur ganz leicht anzieht?


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Hab ich schon  versucht, ist das gleiche Spiel mit weniger Druck  auch mit 0 druck, also wenn ich den kühlkörper per hand andrücken muss. Nix.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Hab das ganze teil nochmal sauber gemacht, von oben bis unten, sieht aus wie neu. Nix. Gar nix. Einfach nur tot..und nun hab ich keine lust mehr. Da darf sich alphacool bald freuen.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Mai 2019)

Verwunderlich bleibt, dass wir beide keinen Fehler erkennen können.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Ich wollte rekorde brechen..jetzt will ich brechen. Ich hatte eine der besten VII überhaupt..unter Stock damals schon krasse Benches erreicht..selbst ven AC ersetzt..wer weiß was für einen Krüppel ich bekomme...7 Stunden verschwendet on top. Not amused. Kontaktformular ich komme. Die können sich warm anziehen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. Mai 2019)

Ich fasse es nicht... Was ich schon alles mit meiner Seven angestellt habe, Morpheus gefüllte hunderttausend mal montiert - mit durchgehenden Schrauben, auch mit zu dünnen  Schrauben und Muttern(!) irgendwie reingeschoben, mit abgeschliffenen und abgeschnittenen Abstandhaltern und Schrauben aus Plastik, mit dem normalen Pad, mit Graphitpad sauber bis zu voll mit WLP durchtränkt. Mein Die hat schon  sichtbare Abschürfung und die Metallversiegelung der Montagelöcher ist stark abgerieben. Den EKWB Block hatte ich zuerst mit schräger Slotblende dran, nachdem ich die abgeschliffen hatte vergaß  ich eine innere Schraube bei der Slotblende, wollte den Kühler nicht nochmal abnehmen und Acryl einfach durchgebohrt... 

Und ihr habt nur einmal dieses AiO montiert. Das gibt’s einfach nicht! Das ist nicht mehr normal. Edit: mir kommen auch nur die leitenden Pads in den Sinn.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Mai 2019)

Vlt probier ich es, das ganze ding nochmal komplett ohne pads zusammenzubasteln morgen..schadet ja nun eh nicht mehr...glaube ich aber fast nicht.

Nun muss ich es leider so machen wie noch aus Scherz gesagt, Pulse V56 gekauft und gucken was kommt. Ich liebe diese versammte V56? Das tröstet mich ein wenig. Kacke hoch trilliarden ist es aber trotzdem.

@Edelhamster, falls dir noch was einfällt, bin über Lösungen höchst entzückt <3 wir stecken da zsm drin! Wusste ja, dass es bei dir net mehr ging, bin das Risiko trotzdem eingegangen. Shet happens! AC muss sich dennoch verantworten.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (8. Mai 2019)

Noch was, vllt. kann es nützlich sein, ich benutze zum reinigen immer diese Zahnbürste mit sehr feinen und dünnen Borsten - Isopropanol reichlich draufsprühen, dass es sogar tropft und ganz leicht mit Kreisbewegungen reinigen, nicht trocken reiben, kA ob die auch elektrisiert.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Mai 2019)

Moah, bin auf deiner Seite Dude, Tag 1 nach Tod heute war echt hart für mich. 1K den Bach runter -.- Bleib morgen stark wenn du es realisierst.
Hatte mich sogar noch von Eyren, Froschbremse und Gurdi umstimmen lassen und letztlich die Karte mit Hynix-HBM behalten. 
Ich weiß nicht welche Möglickeiten wir haben. Gemeinsame Kontaktaufnahme richtung Aquatuning/Alphacool wäre ne Überlegung. Vllt ist das einzeln zum nahezu gleichen Zeitpunkt aber fast sinniger.

Ein Dutzend Karten gefühlte hundertmal ummontiert, aber die teuerste von allen verreckt mir 

edit: meine Karte wurde vor GPX-Montage Druckluft gereinigt, ThermalPad-Fetzen halte ich daher für nicht wahrscheinlich
Zahnstocher, Zahnbürste etc., denke wir sind hier ungefähr ein Level Jungs.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Mai 2019)

Tud mit Leid für Euch Leute,- Auch wenn ich viel stresse.
Dies sind die Momente in denen in an der Seven zögere, falls mir einen einen Umtausch/ Ersatz des Kühlers machen sollte.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

@JSXShadow: hast du vielleicht einen Voltmeter griffbereit so wie gbm31 empfohlen hat  um die beiliegenden Pads zu messen?


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Mai 2019)

ATIR290, schön, dass es dich gibt!


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Mai 2019)

Mit Fhön erwärmen und danach nochmals Probieren
Hatte selbst da die Besten Erfahrungen machen können!


----------



## Eyren (9. Mai 2019)

Noch ein blöde letzte Idee. Mal über atiflash geschaut ob der die Karte über Dos findet? Dann könnte man noch versuchen ein bios drauf zuflashen. Ist jetzt irgendwie an den Haaren herbeigezogen aber versuch macht klug.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Hab leider kein Voltmeter zur hand. Hatte mal eins, aber KA wo das hingekommen ist xD

Frage mich, ob ich die Karte ohne WLPads überhaupt zusammenbauen sollte, nicht dass es deswegen nen Kurzen gibt, viel Schlimmer kanns ja aber eig net mehr werden xD

Mit Atiflash finde ich nix. Die Karte wird nicht erkannt, also gar nicht. Da passiert nix.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Mai 2019)

Hm

Mit dem Eiswolf startet meine Karte nicht.
Hab jetzt die ganze Nacht versucht das Teil ans laufen zu bekommen, nichts.
Morpheus drauf und läuft. Die Karte biegt sich ganz leicht wenn der Eiswolf montiert, auch wenn ich den nur sanft anziehe, kein Bild. 

Ich lass jetzt den Morpheus drauf und fertig, hab keinen Bock meine Karte noch weiter zu quälen. Ich werde in Zukunft die Finger von Alphacool lassen.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> Mit dem Eiswolf startet meine Karte nicht.
> Hab jetzt die ganze Nacht versucht das Teil ans laufen zu bekommen, nichts.
> ...



Uh, bei dir gehts auch nicht? Wtf...

Das es bei dir aber mit dem anderen Kühler geht, das gibt mir Hoffnung. Ich bestelle mal einen Vorrat and WLPads und hau den Originalen Kühler nachher nochmal draufm vlt hab ich auch was falsch gemacht.

Ach ne wichtige Frage an alle, egal ob AC AiO oder orig Kühler: haltet ihr es für bedenklich die Karte testweiße ganz ohne WLPads aufzubauen? Die Temps der Bauteile werden wohl net der Hit sein, aber als Funktionstest sollte das doch gehen, oder?


----------



## Eyren (9. Mai 2019)

Theoretisch.... die meisten Teile dürfen ja durchaus auch mal 105°C erreichen. Da die Karte nicht belastet wird kannst es glaub ruhig testen. Ich mein bei meinem Alc-Kühler war ja so gesehen auch keine kühlfläche aufliegend.

Und ansonsten dürfte die Karte abschalten wenn es zu heiß wird


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Ja ok, mache mir eher sorgen, dass iwas leitet und sich berührt ohne die Pads..aber das wird meine Paranoia sein xD also heute nachnittag nochmal große testsession!


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Karte biegt sich ganz leicht wenn der Eiswolf montiert, auch wenn ich den nur sanft anziehe, kein Bild.



Klingt so, als ob die Standoffs net exakt rangepappt sind!
(ganz schlecht für die Lötstellen)



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ach ne wichtige Frage an alle, egal ob AC AiO oder orig Kühler: haltet ihr es für bedenklich die Karte testweiße ganz ohne WLPads aufzubauen?



Wenn Du nur bis zum Anmeldebildschirm vom Board gehst ist ja noch keine große Last drauf.
(ganz nackig ohne jeglichen Kühler und Backplate, damit NIX das PCB verzieht)


----------



## Eyren (9. Mai 2019)

Sollte normal nicht da du ja ohne Pads Abstand hast. Ansonsten kannst du es ja versuchen mit wärmeleitpaste zu schützen aber pfui die Karte kannst du danach wohl nur noch in der Spülmaschinen reinigen.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Ja haha! Also ganz nackt, ohne alles, also nur das PCB im PCIe Slot tut sich nix, das hatte ich gleich getestet. Kann aber schutzmechanismus sein. Hau nachher mal den originalen Kühlkörper drauf, ohne pads und Backplate und Lüfter und guck mal, ob ich ein Signal bekomme. Wenn net..welp, dann ist es wohl definitiv rip.

Positiv bei der AIO..meine WLpaste hat sich super  verteilt durch den anpressdruck!


----------



## gbm31 (9. Mai 2019)

Ich fürchte falls die Pads wirklich leitend gewesen sind, hat es die Karte durch diverse Kurze gekillt.#

Aber das war reine Spekulation und eine letzte Möglichkeit, da ihr geschrieben habt dass der Kühler sonst sauber sitzt.

Aber nach Ralles Post fürchte ich auch dass die Standoffs nicht passen. Das hatte ich ja gestern relativ früh gefragt, ob die jemand nachmessen könnte. 

Es klingt wirklich nach zuviel Druck auf die GPU - vielleicht ist die Toleranzlage falsch. Falls jemand eine tief liegende GPU hat, überlebt diese den Aufbau...

Leider wird es ziemlich schwierig sowas nachzumessen ohne gutes Equipment. Vergleichswerte zu Bykski und EK wären nützlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte falls die Pads wirklich leitend gewesen sind, hat es die Karte durch diverse Kurze gekillt.#
> 
> Aber das war reine Spekulation und eine letzte Möglichkeit, da ihr geschrieben habt dass der Kühler sonst sauber sitzt.
> 
> ...



Das würde man doch sehen, wenn irgendwas durchgefuppt wäre, aber es hat sich nix getan, Ralle macht mir aber trotzdem Hoffnung, wenn ich die Karte mit orig Kühler wieder zum Laufen bekomme, dann schick ich AC einfach die beknackte AIO zurück und warte auf den Morpheus. Echt Schade. Anpressdruck..kann ich fast ausschließen, hab bestimmt 4 verschiedene Anzugstufen auf allen Schrauben getestet, inkl. manueller anpressdruck per Hand, da war schon Spiel zw. Schrauben  und Kühlkörper. Nix.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2019)

Manche lesen einen Krimi und ich lese stattdessen einfach den Radeon 7 Laberthread.


Tut mir echt leid für euch... bin auf ACs reaktion gespannt.


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Rosamunde Pilcher wäre mir lieber.

Das war schon mit Vega+Eiswolf ne schwere Geburt. Und jetzt wieder bei R7, erst Fullcover und jetzt Aio. wtf


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Ja...hatte auch bedenken wegen ACs Fullcover...aber dachte, die haben gelernt...naja vlt auch net.

ICh hoffe, dass ich die Karte irgendwie wieder zum Laufen bekomme...WLPads hab ich mir nun auch mal bestellt, dann kann ich wenigstens den Original-Kühler wieder ordentlich zusammenbasteln morgen, falls das geht. Groß mit der AIO rumfummeln werde ich aber nicht, das ist mir zu dumm. Wenn der orig funzt, dann kann mich AC mal kreuzweise.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ach ne wichtige Frage an alle, egal ob AC AiO oder orig Kühler: haltet ihr es für bedenklich die Karte testweiße ganz ohne WLPads aufzubauen? Die Temps der Bauteile werden wohl net der Hit sein, aber als Funktionstest sollte das doch gehen, oder?



Du meinst auch ohne die Baseplate, so dass der Kühler nur auf der GPU liegt? Ich denke auch dass 2D Betrieb OK ist. Schau aber, ob der Originalkühler doch keine weiteren Berührungspunkte hat, die Kontaktfläche ist da recht groß.

Man, mir wäre jetzt auch sogar ein Bild der Frau lieber, als die letzten Seiten hier


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte falls die Pads wirklich leitend gewesen sind, hat es die Karte durch diverse Kurze gekillt.#
> 
> Aber das war reine Spekulation und eine letzte Möglichkeit, da ihr geschrieben habt dass der Kühler sonst sauber sitzt.
> 
> ...



Welche Werte brauchst vom Bykski? habe meine Gestern umgebaut und Sie ist Kerzen grade.

Nur zum Test kam ich noch nicht weil der Rest noch fehlt ^^


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Du meinst auch ohne die Baseplate, so dass der Kühler nur auf der GPU liegt? Ich denke auch dass 2D Betrieb OK ist. Schau aber, ob der Originalkühler doch keine weiteren Berührungspunkte hat, die Kontaktfläche ist da recht groß.
> 
> Man, mir wäre jetzt auch sogar ein Bild der Frau lieber, als die letzten Seiten hier



Ja eben..das Kupfervieh..wenn das iwas berührt ist ende im Gelände, auch wenn man ja sagen muss, dass vom Konzept her nur die Keramikbauteile wenn überhaupt berührt werden, da ja noch eine Unterplatte beim orig. Kühler dabei ist. Ich mach keine Belastung drauf. Nur die schwarze Unterplatte, den Kühlkörper und dann ab ins System. Sollte recht schnell bewerkstelligt sein.

Eine Theorie hab ich auch noch nicht getestet, ob es vlt am IO-Shield liegt...eigentlich macht es keinen Sinn, aber das hab ich noch net getestet.


----------



## gbm31 (9. Mai 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Welche Werte brauchst vom Bykski? habe meine Gestern umgebaut und Sie ist Kerzen grade.
> 
> Nur zum Test kam ich noch nicht weil der Rest noch fehlt ^^



Die Höhe der Beinchen die den Kühler vom PCB weghalten und die Höhe der Kühlfläche der GPU - das ist erstmal das wichtigste. Aber das wird schwer auf 10tel ohne Messtisch oder Taster...

Ausserdem müsstest du den Kühler wieder abnehmen - das brauchst du nicht, das könnte ich sonst auch selber.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ... Nur die *schwarze Unterplatte*, den Kühlkörper und dann ab ins System. Sollte recht schnell bewerkstelligt sein..


Also doch mit der Baseplate? Sind noch alle originalen Pads dran? Dieses Kupferding könnte sich auch ohne die schwarze Baseplate montieren lassen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sicher ist. Bin nicht mal in Deutschland, kann nicht auf meinen schauen.


----------



## gbm31 (9. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das würde man doch sehen, wenn irgendwas durchgefuppt wäre, aber es hat sich nix getan, Ralle macht mir aber trotzdem Hoffnung, wenn ich die Karte mit orig Kühler wieder zum Laufen bekomme, dann schick ich AC einfach die beknackte AIO zurück und warte auf den Morpheus. Echt Schade. Anpressdruck..kann ich fast ausschließen, hab bestimmt 4 verschiedene Anzugstufen auf allen Schrauben getestet, inkl. manueller anpressdruck per Hand, da war schon Spiel zw. Schrauben  und Kühlkörper. Nix.



Wenn du Elektronik durch Potential killst siehst du nix funken...

Und Anpressdruck: das erledigst du beim ersten Aufbau. Ob du danach ohne Druck aufbaust ist dann leider egal.

Evtl kann der Tip von ATIR ausnahmsweise wirklich helfen: mal die Karte backen...


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Wenn du Elektronik durch Potential killst siehst du nix funken...
> 
> Und Anpressdruck: das erledigst du beim ersten Aufbau. Ob du danach ohne Druck aufbaust ist dann leider egal.
> 
> Evtl kann der Tip von ATIR ausnahmsweise wirklich helfen: mal die Karte backen...



Das letzte mal, als ich was gebacken hab, war damals ne 8800GTX...da war alles noch so schön simpel...wirklich trauen bei der VII und nen alten Backofen, den ich riskieren kann, hab ich aber aktuell nicht.

Anpressdruck würde mich auch wundern, der originale Kühler saß viel fester. Klar, kann Konstruktionsproblem sein, aber dass ist dann ACs Problem. Wenn ich die Verteilung der WLP betrachte (hab die klassische Tröpfchen-MEthode verwendet) glaube ich das aber nicht, die Paste war schön gleichmäßig verteilt und auch nicht krass aus dem Zentrum/bestimmten Ecken gepresst.

Naja, wie gesagt, viel probieren kann ich net. Ich mach nochmal alles schön sauber mit Iso und mach den Orig-Kühler drauf. Dann guck ich. Geht dann noch immer nix, meine V56 ist schon geordert und kommt wohl morgen, dann darf AC mit meiner VII spielen bzw. ersetzen  Das witzige ist ja, dass AC nichtmal Warnhinweise ausgibt, dass ein gewissen Risiko beim Umbau bestehen könnte. Ja es gibt nichtmal Hinweise auf Risiken bei unsachgemäßer Behandlung...rechtlich gefährlich für AC.


----------



## gbm31 (9. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ... Das witzige ist ja, dass AC nichtmal Warnhinweise ausgibt, dass ein gewissen Risiko beim Umbau bestehen könnte. Ja es gibt nichtmal Hinweise auf Risiken bei unsachgemäßer Behandlung...rechtlich gefährlich für AC.



Naja, darauf würde ich mich jetzt nicht stützen - du hast immerhin einfach so an deiner Grafikkarte rumgemacht.

Aber trotzdem muss das Produkt für die entsprechende Grafikkarte bedenkenlos einsetzbar sein, also ein Fertigungs- oder Konstruktionsfehler haftet.

Ist halt echt schade um jede gehimmelte Karte und besonders um dein golden sample!

Das mit dem Anpressdruck ist auch nur eine Vermutung. 

Grade beim Morpheus ohne Anschläge habe ich ja teilweise angezogen bis sich die Bleche gebogen haben... So empfindlich ist die VII wirklich nicht. Sehr komisch...


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Die sind ja witzig:

"Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Wie Sie unseren AGB und auch den Sicherheitshinweisen entnehmen können gewähren wir keine Gewährleistung oder Herstellergarantie für die Hardware. Ein Umbau erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr. Viele Hersteller gewähren jedoch auch bei Kühlerwechsel noch Gewährleistung.

Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.


Bitte beachten Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung. Please note our new bank details.
Commerzbank AG
IBAN: DE85 2704 0080 0484 9840 00
BIC/SWIFT: COBADEFFXXX

Bitte beachten Sie dass wir uns 10 Tage an unsere Angebote gebunden fühlen.
Please note that we shall remain bound by our offer for 10 days

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regard

Auszubildender/Trainee
Alphacool International GmbH
Marienberger Str. 1
D-38122 Braunschweig/Germany"

Lieber den Azubi nicht antworten lassen. Es gibt keine Warnhinweise und selbst der angebliche Passus in den AGB existiert nicht. Wollen die mich BSen? Das gibt ne saftige Antwort zurück


----------



## gbm31 (9. Mai 2019)

Das ist frech! Die sollten vielleicht an die Probleme mit dem Fullcover erinnert werden... 

Und vielleicht sollten sich die Geschädigten hier entsprechend zusammentun und gemeinsam reklamieren.

Ich meine - ich hab nix gegen die. Hab selber Produkte von denen laufen und bin zufrieden, aber bei der VII haben sie ordentlich in die Grube gelangt und fest umarmt.


----------



## hwk (9. Mai 2019)

Du solltest zumindest den Namen aus dem E-Mail Text entfernen.


----------



## BrandWolle (9. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> So hab nochmal einen gestartet.... Glaube damit ist bei mir aber die Spitze seitens der GPU erreicht. Vielleicht noch paar Punkte über die CPU aber glaube Ich gönne der Sieben jetzt ein bisschen Entspannung in Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwing mich nicht wieder zu Benchen. Ich genieße gerade die Ruhe xD


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Hab nun auch mal Sapphire angeschrieben, da wird der Kühlerumbau ja gedulded. Vlt fällt denen noch was ein, bzw. kann ich meine VII bei denen zur Analyse einschicken, wenn AC sich wirklich massiv querstellt. ist schon ein Armutszeugnis von AC..und das Ganze dann einfach abschieben nach dem Motto "Jo! Selber Schuld, warum kaufst du auch unseren Müll!" - Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Mai 2019)

Also an den Wärmeleitpads liegt es scheinbar nicht. Habe die hier gemessen, aber da leitet nichts.

  3 von 3 können den GPX nicht in Betrieb nehmen.
  Bei 2 von 3 provoziert er einen Defekt. Und das alles obwohl wir hier schon die absolut informierten Freaks sind


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also an den Wärmeleitpads liegt es scheinbar nicht. Habe die hier gemessen, aber da leitet nichts.
> 
> 3 von 3 können den GPX nicht in Betrieb nehmen.
> Bei 2 von 3 provoziert er einen Defekt. Und das alles obwohl wir hier schon die absolut informierten Freaks sind



Hattest du dich bei AC schon gemeldet eigentlich? Ja denke auch nicht, dass es an den WLPads liegt..ich erinner mich aber, dass ein teil des Kühlblocks der AIO greulich war...nich das das Beschädigungen an der Beschichtung sind und die nen Kurzen verursachen/verursacht haben. Lässt sich durch Alkohol schrubbeln auch nicht entfernen.

Kotzt mich das an..will atm nur FF12 spielen..nee, muss mich damit rumärgern. Es hätte ja auch so einfach sein können  Wenn ich die Karte iwie wieder in Betrieb kriege, dann hau ich den Ghettomod wieder drauf, mit frischen WLPads und lass die Karte UV laufen und das wars bis zum Morpheus..hab die Zeit einfach net mehr xD Falls die Karte hinüber ist, versuche ich über Sapphire vlt die Karte reparieren zu lassen, auch wenn das dann paar hundert kostet, egal, noch immer günstiger als die Alternative


----------



## BrandWolle (9. Mai 2019)

Euer Problem hatte ich auch beim Umbau auf EKWB. Da wollte die Karte auch nicht mehr. Ich hab dann auf Intel Grafik umgestellt und dann diese wieder deaktiviert. Dann wurde oh Wunder die Seven wieder erkannt. Hab zuvor mehrfach die Karte zerlegt gehabt zur Kontrolle. Andere Karten im PCI Slot getestet usw usf...


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Mai 2019)

Nein, von meiner Seite bislang keine Kontaktaufnahme in Richtung AC erfolgt.
Hatte bis jetzt auf eine deutlichere Faktenlage gehofft.

Bin gespannt ob du deine heute noch in Gang bekommst.
Ob man es sonst gemeinsam freundlich bei Aquatuning versucht, ob da was über deren Versicherung möglich ist?
Eine ggbfs. kostenpflichtige Reparatur bei Sapphire wie du sagst ist sonst natürlich auch noch denkbar, aber ob unsere Karten wirtschaftlich überhaupt noch reparabel sind?


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Euer Problem hatte ich auch beim Umbau auf EKWB. Da wollte die Karte auch nicht mehr. Ich hab dann auf Intel Grafik umgestellt und dann diese wieder deaktiviert. Dann wurde oh Wunder die Seven wieder erkannt. Hab zuvor mehrfach die Karte zerlegt gehabt zur Kontrolle. Andere Karten im PCI Slot getestet usw usf...



Jetzt musst du das Bitte ausführen! Wie was wo? Meinst du im BIOS deaktiviert? Im Gerätemanager, wenn die VII im System ist, aber Video per iGPU, wird mir die VII aber auch gar nicht angezeigt. Bei ausgeblendeter Hardware ist sie als "nicht angeschlossen" angegeben. War das bei dir auch so? Nun bin ich verwirrt und muss wohl noch bissl mehr testen.

@Edelhamster Mach ruhig mal. Die sollen net denken, dass das nen Einzelfall ist!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

Im BIOS gibt es Einstellung, welche GPU überhaupt aktiv ist und bei mehreren - welche als primäre GPU gelten soll (iGPU oder PCIe, wobei bei mir hat es andere Bezeichnung, bin nicht daheim) . Nach der Aus- und Einbau der GraKa aus dem PCIe Slot hat auch mein BIOS die bis dahin deaktivierte iGPU aktiviert und als primäre GPU gesetzt, einmal war die PCIe-GPU auch komplett deaktiviert, ich habe nicht geschaut, ob die im Gerätemanager war, aber ich denke nicht, wenn BIOS sie nicht "durchgelassen" hat. Vielleicht habt ihr auch BIOS mit eigener Fantasie.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Mai 2019)

@Brandwolle

Ich bekam ja nicht mal ein Signal beim einschalten des Rechners, sprich die Karte wurde gar nicht erkannt. Mit der IGP habe ich gebootet, nur Windows fand keine Karte. Erst als der Morpheus wieder drauf war, lief alles wie gewohnt.
Mit dem Morpheus biegt sich die Karte ja auch leicht aber scheinbar übt da was Druck auf eine bestimmte Stelle welche die Karte nicht mag.

Ich Versuch es aber kein weiteres mal.
Heute Abend frag ich bei mir auf der Arbeit nach, da haben wir paar Seven auf Ersatz, vielleicht kann ich da eine umbauen und testen. Die Karten sind neuer, eventuell gibt es da kleine Unterschiede beim PCB.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Danke Leute! Das teste ich gleich mal nach der Arbeit. Das wäre ja lächerlich, wenn es wirklich nur am BIOS liegt..hab schon dutzende karten ein- und ausgebaut, nie das Problem gehabt. Aber die Pferde vor der Apotheke halt..! 

Seltsam war aber tatsächlich, dass mein Asus Board automatisch die IGP wieder aktiviert hat, die hatte ich eig. deaktiviert.


----------



## bigburritoboy (9. Mai 2019)

hat denn schon irgendjemand eine Info bez. Morpheus? Ich bin im Moment einfach echt unschlüssig, ob ich auf Wasser umbauen soll oder ob Morpheus im Zweifel sogar reicht.

Die wahnwitzige Idee mit MO-RA schwirrt mir ja auch noch durch den Kopf. Dann hab ich Puffer für ev. CPU später, tu mir aber auch keine Bastelei mit den Radiatoren im Fractal R6 an.

Hilfeeeee


----------



## spl1ce (9. Mai 2019)

Leute echt jez? Ich hatte mich auf neue Rekorde von Shadow gefreut... Das kanns doch echt nicht sein. Sammelt euch und macht ALC die Hölle heiss!!! Mein Beileid an alle Geschädigten :/


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> hat denn schon irgendjemand eine Info bez. Morpheus? Ich bin im Moment einfach echt unschlüssig, ob ich auf Wasser umbauen soll oder ob Morpheus im Zweifel sogar reicht.
> 
> Die wahnwitzige Idee mit MO-RA schwirrt mir ja auch noch durch den Kopf. Dann hab ich Puffer für ev. CPU später, tu mir aber auch keine Bastelei mit den Radiatoren im Fractal R6 an.
> 
> Hilfeeeee



Hab ich. Als ich bei Raijintek vor knapp nem Monat angefragt habe wurde mir bestätigt: Ja, er kommt ABER wohl nicht vor July. Wird also noch dauern. Was ich bislang gesehen  habe (von der einen Person bei dem der Eiswolf läuft) ist die Kühlleistung der AIO mit der des Morpheus gleichwertig.


----------



## bigburritoboy (9. Mai 2019)

Das klingt ja recht vielversprechend... würde mir Geld sparen. Um ehrlich zu sein, bin momentan recht abgeschreckt v. AC und werd mich da nach Alternativen umsehen.

Danke an die Tester, die mir als unerfahrenem diese Erfahrung erspart haben. Macht eure Karten auch nicht heile, aber ich schließe euch ins Abendgebet mit ein


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Ist schon ok, war ja mit der VII generell das gleiche, jemand muss in die Presche springen und die Lage checken.

Wer weiß, vlt gibts für unsere Karten ja doch noch Hoffnung. Werde alles nochmal probieren und dann AC Ihren Müll in jedem Fall wieder zusenden. Verarbeitung usw. ist echt OK, aber damn...ich wünschte Amazon würde noch größer. Wäre das ne AIO von Amazon, die sind so extrem kulant, ich hätte bestimmt schon ne neue VII UND ne neue AIO wenn ich das über Amazon hätte abwickeln können. Aus dem Grund kaufe ich auch alles auf Amazon, auch wenns manchmal bissl mehr kostet. Wie z.B. bei Unterlegscheiben, WLPaste, Pads, egal. Das kann auch angefangen sein. Schickste zurück, Geld in 2 Tagen wieder drauf. Keine Fragen, keine Diskussion. Einfach geil.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ...
> Seltsam war aber tatsächlich, dass mein Asus Board automatisch die IGP wieder aktiviert hat, die hatte ich eig. deaktiviert.


Jep, hab auch Asus, war für mich auch ein Schock, aber den Zirkus kannte ich scho, daher nur ein kurzer. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es nur daran lag


----------



## Pickebuh (9. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ICh hoffe, dass ich die Karte irgendwie wieder zum Laufen bekomme...WLPads hab ich mir nun auch mal bestellt, dann kann ich wenigstens den Original-Kühler wieder ordentlich zusammenbasteln morgen, falls das geht. Groß mit der AIO rumfummeln werde ich aber nicht, das ist mir zu dumm. Wenn der orig funzt, dann kann mich AC mal kreuzweise.



Wenn es sich tatsächlich um eine Lötstelle handelt, so kannst du die Karte mittels dem Backofenprinzip wieder zum Leben erwecken.
Einfach bei 120-130Grad für 30 Minuten in den Backofen legen und hoffen, dass sie nach dem Abkühlen dann wieder läuft.


----------



## iReckyy (9. Mai 2019)

Pickebuh schrieb:


> Wenn es sich tatsächlich um eine Lötstelle handelt, so kannst du die Karte mittels dem Backofenprinzip wieder zum Leben erwecken.
> Einfach bei 120-130Grad für 30 Minuten in den Backofen legen und hoffen, dass sie nach dem Abkühlen dann wieder läuft.


Da stimme ich zu.

Ich habs bisher immer nur mit 15 Minuten probiert. 3/5 Mal hatte ich Erfolg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (9. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Jep, hab auch Asus, war für mich auch ein Schock, aber den Zirkus kannte ich scho, daher nur ein kurzer. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es nur daran lag



Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich leider. Sonst hätte die Karte bei Ralle ja nicht nach Umbau auf den Morpheus wieder funktioniert, oder verstehe ich hier was falsch?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich leider. Sonst hätte die Karte bei Ralle ja nicht nach Umbau auf den Morpheus wieder funktioniert, oder verstehe ich hier was falsch?



Naja, es kann doch sein, dass die Ursachen nicht 100% dieselben sind


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

So es ist offiziell. Die Karte ist 100% Schrott. Leider, leider. Hab den orig.-Kühler nochmal draufgeschraubt, nix. In einen anderen Rechner, nix. Andere Karte in meinen Rechner, geht. VII in anderen Rechner, nix.

Noch immer keine Schäden zu sehen, hab nochmals alles gescannt. Package sieht auch ok aus, alle Bauteile sehen OK aus. Sie ist einfach tot. An zu viel Druck beim Verschrauben glaube ich nicht, da ich die Schrauben prinzipiell, wenn überhaupt handfest drehe, also bis sie sich nichtmehr ohne große Kraft drehen lassen. Stinksauer auf Alphacool. Die kriegen jetzt nochmal ne nette Mail von mir


----------



## Pickebuh (9. Mai 2019)

Ist denn am Kühler von Alphacool etwas zu erkennen? Eine dunkle Stelle oder so?
Das sich Alphacool da bewegen wird ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Die werden dir einen Montagefehler anhängen, solange du nicht beweisen kannst, dass es am Kühler liegt.
Ich würde die Karte, wie schon geschrieben und auch von andern bestätigt in den Ofen schieben. Offensichtlich hast du dann eine 60% Chance, dass sie wieder läuft.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Pickebuh schrieb:


> Ist denn am Kühler von Alphacool etwas zu erkennen? Eine dunkle Stelle oder so?
> Das sich Alphacool da bewegen wird ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Die werden dir einen Montagefehler anhängen, solange du nicht beweisen kannst, dass es am Kühler liegt.
> Ich würde die Karte, wie schon geschrieben und auch von andern bestätigt in den Ofen schieben. Offensichtlich hast du dann eine 60% Chance, dass sie wieder läuft.



Backen wird nichts bringen, es sind keine Brüche an irgendwelchen Lötstellen zu erkennen. Backen bringt sowieso nur dann etwas, wenn Probleme mit dem Lötzinn auftreten, das hab ich auf dem PCB komplett gecheckt, Dafür ist mir das Risiko (ja es gibt beim Backen Risiken) einfach zu groß.

Die Bauteile, also sowohl meine VII als auch die komplette AIO von AC, sehen aus wie frisch ausgepackt. Es gibt daran nichts zu beanstanden, optisch. Ich kann mir nur erklären, dass der Kühler, trotz normalem Anziehen der Schrauben, zu viel Druck ausgeübt hat. Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung was es sein könnte, rein logisch macht auch nichts anderes Sinn.

EDIT: Ach was solls, ich versuchs mal bei Ober/Unterhitze für 30 Minuten bei 120°, was solls. Viel mehr kaputt-gehen an der VII kann ja nicht.


----------



## Eyren (9. Mai 2019)

Übel übel. Schlimm finde ich das Verhalten von Alphacool. Insbesondere da Aquatuning/Alphacool so schnell und positiv bei den Fullcover-Blöcken reagiert hatten.

Vielleicht solltet ihr wirklich noch gemeinsam Kontakt aufnehmen damit der Praktikant sieht das es kein Einzelfall ist.


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Würde denn Sapphire die Graka mal durchchecken? (damit es Klarheit gibt, Was genau Schaden genommen hat)

edit:
Im Turingthread war das Thema Kühlerwechsel vs. Garantie auch vor kurzem aktuell.(Snowhack die 3.te kaputt)
Soll wohl lt. dt. Recht die Garantie net beeinflussen, solange es keine sichtbaren Schäden gibt.


----------



## bigburritoboy (9. Mai 2019)

Kann ich nur unterstützen... manchmal geht es ja doch mit dem Teufel zu und die Leute jagen Firmen mit Mistgabeln durchs Dorf und am Ende war die Firma gar nicht schuld.

Edith sagt: das soll nich heißen, dass ihr das tut.. aber ich glaub ja manchmal doch noch an Verkettung ungünstiger Umstände


----------



## Pickebuh (9. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> EDIT: Ach was solls, ich versuchs mal bei Ober/Unterhitze für 30 Minuten bei 120°, was solls. Viel mehr kaputt-gehen an der VII kann ja nicht.



Bitte sag bescheid und viel Glück!


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

So Karte ist im Ofen für 30 Minuten bei 130°, mit abkühlen...in knapp ner Stunde wissen wir obs was genutzt hat.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2019)

Wäre evtl. gut, wenn alle mit dem Wasserblock und Problemen damit, sich in diesem einem Support-thread  von AC melden.
[url]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/aquatuning/538052-alphacool-eisblock-gpx-plexi-light-amd-radeon-vii-erfahrungen-tipps-probleme.html#post9832256[/url]
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/aquatuning/201
Damit hat das ganze auch mehr Gewicht und ist öffentlicher als dieser Radeon7 spezifische Thread.

Bei einer unschönen Reaktion von Alphacool kann man ja auch mal einen Redakteur (vllt. Raff oder Torsten) mal darauf aufmerksam machen.
Wenn es eine News gibt, dann spricht sich das ganze auch ganz schnell in anderen Foren und Tech-Seiten herum, evtl. gibt es dann noch mehr solcher Meldungen.

Edit: Ich hatte den anderen Thread nicht richtig gelesen. Ist ein etwas anderes Problem.


----------



## dontmindyou (9. Mai 2019)

So habe mich hier extra jetzt registriert. Habe gestern den Eiswolf bei meiner Radeon VII verbaut und es ging alles gestern Abend. Temperaturen waren super. Heute komme ich von der Arbeit heim und mein Monitor bekommt auch kein Signal mehr. Bin jetzt sehr gefrustet und will mich so noch nicht an das debugging setzen. Unheimlich ärgerlich.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> So habe mich hier extra jetzt registriert. Habe gestern den Eiswolf bei meiner Radeon VII verbaut und es ging alles gestern Abend. Temperaturen waren super. Heute komme ich von der Arbeit heim und mein Monitor bekommt auch kein Signal mehr. Bin jetzt sehr gefrustet und will mich so noch nicht an das debugging setzen. Unheimlich ärgerlich.



Das tut mir echt leid für dich. 
Du könntest sie erstmal wieder auf den Originalkühler zurückbauen und hoffen, dass es dann funktioniert. Ein versuch schadet ja nicht.

Ansonsten ist es aber gut, wenn sich möglichst viele mit  diesem Problem zentral sammeln. 
Das macht einen Zufall unwahrscheinlicher und verlieht den Stimmen der geschädigten mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Eyren (9. Mai 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> So habe mich hier extra jetzt registriert. Habe gestern den Eiswolf bei meiner Radeon VII verbaut und es ging alles gestern Abend. Temperaturen waren super. Heute komme ich von der Arbeit heim und mein Monitor bekommt auch kein Signal mehr. Bin jetzt sehr gefrustet und will mich so noch nicht an das debugging setzen. Unheimlich ärgerlich.



Nun wird es spooky. Ich hoffe wirklich das deine jetzt nicht auch noch kaputt ist.

Ach und Herzlich Willkommen wenn auch aus einem ärgerlichen Grund.


----------



## dontmindyou (9. Mai 2019)

Danke für den Willkommensgruß.

Ja ärgerlich. Werde mir erst einmal WLPads bestellen und dann auf den original Kühlkörper Zurückbauen... Hoffe auch das es geht.
Habt ihr einen Tipp für WLPads die ich nehmen sollte?


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich einen Grafikkarten Kühler wieder auf das Original zurückbaue, dann verwende ich die "alten" Pads die ich auf dem Kühlkörper lasse.
Idr. geht das ganz gut, solange die Pads noch nicht sehr alt oder beim auseinanderbau zerissen sind.

Sind die alten Pads denn nicht noch vollständig vorhanden?


----------



## dontmindyou (9. Mai 2019)

Ein paar sind leider zerrissen. Die waren sehr bröselig beim abmachen. Ich werde aber mal schauen ob es mit denen noch funktioniert. Groß genug dürften die einzelnen Teile noch sein. Danke dir.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2019)

Wenn Pads zerreisen wird es kritsicher. Oft liegen die dann nicht wirklich plan und sind dann teilweise dicker -> evtl. mechanische Belastung des PCB.
!! Also ich rate davon ab ein Pad weiterzuverwenden, wenn es nicht ganz plan anliegt !!
Ein kleines Loch im Pad geht eher in Ordnung, da kann man einfach einen kelcks normale WLP draufmachen und es funktioniert.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

So, hab mal direkt einen Thread mit Bezug auf die AIO und das Problem erstellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...deon-vii-zerstoert-die-karte.html#post9849813 bitte alle Besitzer der AIO hier kommentieren, vielen Dank <3

@dontmindyou Kacke man, so ein Müll...wir werden immer mehr...du solltest sicherheitshalber trotzdem mal den orig.-Kühler wieder draufbauen, nur um zu schauen ob es überhaupt noch geht.

WLPads hab ich mir auch erst gekauft und zwar diese:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B071WMBYPG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00UYTTLI4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

beide brauchst du.


----------



## dontmindyou (9. Mai 2019)

Danke Shadow... Habe mir gleich beide bestellt. Dann wird das wohl bis Samstag warten müssen.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

Ich schick die Pads übrigends zurück, brauch sie ja erstmal nicht, vlt hebe ich sie auch auf...Pads kann man immer mal brauchen.

Also: Backen hat nichts gebracht die Karte ist tot. Absolut mausetot. Hab die originalen Lüfter wieder draufgepackt samt LED, geht auch beides, also Saft bekommt sie, aber es dreht sich nur der Lüfter auf max und das wars. Nichts mehr. Sehr schade 
Naja, nun freu ich mich halb auf meine Vega56...mal schauen wie lange sie es sich bei mir gemütlich machen muss..inb4 OC-Krüppel mit Hynix Müll-Speicher


----------



## DARPA (9. Mai 2019)

Mir fehlen die Worte...... 

Mein Beileid an alle Betroffenen. Ich hoffe ihr werdet alle gerecht entschädigt! Tretet denen gemeinsam in den Arsch.

An der Auflösung der Ursache bin ich aber am meisten interessiert.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2019)

Entweder hat der Kühler etwas gebrickt oder aber er hat die Verbindung von Interposer zu GPU und/oder HBM zerstört.
Ich vermute tatsächlich eher das der Interposer einen weg bekommen habt, deswegen seht Ihr auch nichts an der Karte.

Den Interposer wieder zum laufen zu bringen dürfte schwierig sein. Meist sind die verbunden mit kleinen Kügelchen. Schaut mal ob die GPU noch strack ist.
Ein Lösungsansatz könnte sein die Karte leicht zu erwärmen, so etwa 60-80 Grad(muss nicht Backofen sein, Heißluftföhn geht auch)  und dann mit einem starken saugnapf(wie in einem Feinmechaniker Kit) die GPU vom Interposer "abziehen".
Das ganze an allen vier Ecken und an der GPU mitte durchführen, erkalten lassen und standard Kühler wieder montieren mit leichtem Anpressdruck und testen.

Das ist das einzige was mit ein fällt.  Auch der PCI Express sollte mal begutachtet werden, hat sich dieser evtl. verzogen?


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

PCIE-Slot ist ok, das hab ich mit als erstes geprüft, auch meine Karte ist komplett gerade, keine Biegung. Weder mit AIO, orig-Kühler oder ohne Kühler. 

Die GPU abziehen..da bin ich aber tatsächlich auch raus xD gebacken mit 130° hab ich schon, 30 Minuten, hat nix gebracht, also ja, ich stimme dir zu, das wird es wahrscheinlich sein, da ansonsten keine andere Möglichkeit mehr besteht. Es muss irgendetwas unter dem Package passiert sein, was äußerlich nicht erkennbar ist. abgefuckt hoch 10.

Sapphire hat sich auf meine Anfrage noch nicht gemeldet. Jesus..das wird jetzt wahrscheinlich ne ganze Weile dauern bis irgendetwas passiert..

EDIT: In meinem Alphacool-Complain-Thread hat sich jemand gemeldet..der ganz ähnliche Probleme mit seinem Eiswolf hatte..in dem Fall aber eine Turing..er hat das Problem gelöst..und zwar hat er Bauteile mit extra WLPads versorgt, sie Alphacool so nicht vorgesehen hat, hier im ersten Post zu sehen auf dem Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-gpx-pro-gpu-wird-zu-heiss-8.html#post9848233

Jetzt hab ich nicht mehr alle WLPads des originalen Kühler mehr gehabt..und entsprechend die Karte einfach so zusammengebaut...vlt müssen wir diese Teile auch einfach mit WLPads isolieren. Das Phenomen klingt in jedem Fall gleich...

@Edelhamster Ich hab keine Kraft mehr heute und morgen ggf. keine Zeit..magst du mal testen? Es gibt also tatsächlich noch Hoffnung..ich bin hyped..wenn morgen meine WLPads kommen, dann gehts los..wenn dann alles geht, Kack ich Alphacool vor die Haustür..

@Gurdi was mich da nur stutzig macht, ich hab die VII auch schon komplett nackt eingebaut..bist du dir sicher, dass Sie ohne Kühler nicht mal kurz ein Bild bringt? ich hab echt keine Ahnung..ich bin emotional fertig xD und ich hoffe, dass ich durch backen die Karte nicht gebrickt hab..aber eigentlich sollte da ja nix passieren. Waren nur 130°..das kann die Karte ab, hoffe ich xD


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

Für die meisten Bauteile sind 130°C ohne Spannung machbar, bzw. werden in der Fertigung auch erreicht, wenn auch nur kurz. In den meisten Lötbädern sind es über 200°C. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass dein Backen gar nicht soviel verändert hat, keine Sorge, wird schon.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Mai 2019)

Ich kann momentan nicht viel beitragen. Habe in sehr freundlicher Art und Weise den Kontakt zu Aquatuning gesucht und warte da erstmal die Antwort ab. 
Für fehlende WL-Pads auf der Vorderseite der Karte kommen nicht viele Areale in Frage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

Und diese roten Bereiche haben den direkten Kontakt zu der Kühler-Oberfläche, nehme ich an


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Mai 2019)

Man kann von hinten ziemlich gut in die Karte reinschauen wenn man eine helle LED zu Hilfe nimmt. Das sieht alles sehr gut aus. 
Ich schau mir morgen aber mal folgend markierte(n) Bereich(e) unterhalb der Backplate genauer an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Markierungsänderung im Bild


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

Den oberen roten Kasten auf deinem Bild der Vorderseite würde ich nicht so schnell abtun.

Speziell die 3 Bauteile im kleineren Kasten neben der Bohrung.

So ein Feld von Widerständen war es bei mir auch, bzw. sehr wahrscheinlich...


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Ich finde Das ganz toll, das die Gamer aller couleur mal zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich finde Das ganz toll, das die Gamer aller couleur mal zusammenarbeiten.


Alle für einen, einer für alle heißt es doch!!!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (10. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Der Verlust der Karte ist übel, aber wo verdammte Axt lag der Fehler? Ich finde Ihn bei mir einfach nicht.
> Habe ne tote Seven, nen unbrauchbaren GPX, und werd bestimmt nicht noch ne Karte kaufen und schrotten.
> Ich hab echt ne Krawatte von hier bis nach Ossendorf
> 
> ...



Hättest lieber mal ne vernünftige RTX 2080 gekauft.


----------



## wuchzael (10. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Hättest lieber mal ne vernünftige RTX 2080 gekauft.



Hättest du lieber mal lesen gelernt... Die 2080 ist mit dem entsprechenden Eiswolf ebenfalls abgeraucht. Das hier ist der Radeon VII Thread - wenn du AMD haten willst, dann schreib private Nachrichten mit den anderen Fanboys und lass die Leute hier in Ruhe.

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Nix gelernt PolyOnePolymer?
(zum guten Ton: kein Radeoner hat Snowhack dumme Posts geschickt)


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Hättest lieber mal ne vernünftige RTX 2080 gekauft.



Hättest mal lieber nachgedacht bevor du den Post rausgehauen hast.
Solch Kommentare braucht niemand, oder sollen wir jedesmal wenn eine RTX 2080 / 2080 TI den Speichertod stirbt auch posten 

"hättest mal eine Radeon Seven“ gekauft?

Zumal der Fehler ja nicht bei der Karte liegt, hast du gekonnt ignoriert und einfach gleich AMD bashen. Musst ein ganz schön langweiliges Leben führen damit du solch postings brauchst um dich besser zu fühlen.


----------



## BigYundol (10. Mai 2019)

Oh je mein Beileid :/

Alphacool... Naja, die meide ich bei Kühlern mittlerweile so gut es geht. Zuerst musste ich beim Kühler für die R7 270X die Distanzbuchsen abdremeln, damit die Kühlfläche es überhaupt schaffte, die GPU zu berühren. Und ca. 2 Jahre später duscht die gebrochene Kunststoffkühlerabdeckung die darunter eingesteckte HD5850, das Netzteil und den Boden... Entsprechend bin ich bei denen was die Kühler angeht heute sehr skeptisch und vorsichtig...


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

Damke für Euren Input und ich finde es auch super, dass wir uns alles zusammentun gegen den gemeinsamen Feind 

Die Widerstände ordentlich abisolieren mit WLPads..denke das betrifft in erster Linie nur die Teile unter dem Hauptkühler. Die Backplate kann man bei dem ersten test ja erstmal weglassen. Es macht für mich halt so viel Sinn..weil ich wie gesagt viele WLPads vom originalen Kühler nicht mehr hatte und einfach per Yolo zusammengebaut habe und ich mich schon gewundert hab, dass ALC keine WLPads für die Widerstände vorsieht. Schaut man sich die Anleitung an, liegen die alle frei...die liegen aber mit am höchsten. Beim Orig.-Kühler waren die Pads sehr breit und haben einige davon mit abgedeckt...hat jemand von Euch vlt ein Layout, wie die originalen Pads lagen? Wenn man darüber nachdenkt macht das echt verdammt viel Sinn und erklärt auch, warum es bei manchen mit dem orig-Kühler noch geht oder dem Morpheus, weil dort entsprechende Pads ggf noch vorhanden waren oder entsprechend gesetzt waren und bei mir eben nicht...

Ich bin gespannt wie bolle und hab einen massiven Anstieg in Hoffnung erhalten und bin mir nun wieder über 60% sicher, dass meine VII es noch macht. Die Karte hat 0 physische Schäden...ist kein rohes Ei..hat bei manchen viel garstigere Sachen mitgemacht. 

Heute Frühschicht, wenn die Pads vormittags kommen, kann ich den ALC-AIO so gegen 13 Uhr mit vollständigen WLPads testen. Man sagt zwar, zu viele WLPads können den physischen Widerstand erhöhen und das PCB zusätzlich belasten..bei dem massiven Anpressdruck ser ohnehin herrscht und da unter dem Kühler eh nur 0.5mm Pads verwendet werden..seh ich da kein Problem, werde aber natürlich beim ersten Versuch alle Schrauben sehr locker lassen, so dass der Kühler nur einigermaßen hält, man muss ja nix provozieren


----------



## Eyren (10. Mai 2019)

Bah, als ich vor 5 Seiten auf shorty verwiesen habe wurde ich von shadow ignoriert..... das tut meinem kleinen Herz so weh. 

Testen kostet nichts ich drück dir/euch die Daumen das es nur ein kleiner Kurzschluss ist der sich beheben lässt und keinen dauerhaften Schaden angerichtet hat.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Bah, als ich vor 5 Seiten auf shorty verwiesen habe wurde ich von shadow ignoriert..... das tut meinem kleinen Herz so weh.
> 
> Testen kostet nichts ich drück dir/euch die Daumen das es nur ein kleiner Kurzschluss ist der sich beheben lässt und keinen dauerhaften Schaden angerichtet hat.



Sori  in meiner Verzweiflung hab ich das bestimmt übersehen xD

Man ich kanns nicht abwarten..will testen...vlt kann ja doch noch Rekorde brechen..."DAUMEN DRÜCK"

Denke aber, das wird die Lösung sein. Das Package ist komplett eben..da wäre was zu sehen wenn der Anpressdruck zu hoch gewesen wäre..selbst nur minimale Kratzer drauf! Das muss!! DAS WIRD! Macht auch Sinn bzgl. @dontmindyou da ging es ja erst und dann am nächsten Tag nicht. Alphacool schreibt ja selbst, dass die Schrauben nochmal nachgezogen werden sollen..da hat das Material bestimmt gearbeitet und das Pad verdrängt...bumm und schon hatte der Widerstand kontakt...es ist mit dieser Lösung wirklich ALLES erklärbar...ich bin hyped. Endlich macht was Sinn <3

@-shorty- kann dir nicht genug danken <3 Ich weiß, vlt bissl früh für freude..aber 99% aller fälle...ab dem Moment wenn es Sinn ergibt ist es save.


----------



## bigburritoboy (10. Mai 2019)

Zweckoptimismus... ärgern kann man sich danach im Zweifel ja immer noch. Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2019)

Also normalerweise ist das Package ziemlich resolute, wie GBM schon schrieb. Ich hab da auch schon dolle Sachen mit dem Morpheus gemacht. Man muss schon blöd einseitig auf eine Ecke Druck aufbauen um das Package zu zerstören oder aber man überspannt völlig um es zu zerquetschen. Anders aber als bei einem Die der nicht auf einem breiten Interposer sitzt, platzt halb eben nicht der Die wie es früher mal der Fall gewesen wäre sondern es crackt der Interposer.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich kann momentan nicht viel beitragen. Habe in sehr freundlicher Art und Weise den Kontakt zu Aquatuning gesucht und warte da erstmal die Antwort ab.
> Für fehlende WL-Pads auf der Vorderseite der Karte kommen nicht viele Areale in Frage:
> 
> 
> ...





JSXShadow schrieb:


> Beim Orig.-Kühler waren die Pads sehr breit und haben einige davon mit abgedeckt...hat jemand von Euch vlt ein Layout, wie die originalen Pads lagen?



Ich drücke euch die Daumen.

Hier das Layout mit Pads und Freigängen vom Originalkühler (Quelle Techpowerup)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bykski und EK haben bei den roten Bereichen gar keine Kühlerplatte, nur die Plexi/Kunststoff-Abdeckung.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich drücke euch die Daumen.
> 
> Hier das Layout mit Pads und Freigängen vom Originalkühler (Quelle Techpowerup)
> 
> ...



Danke dir vielmals! Auf dem Bild sieht man es perfekt! In den Abdrücken auf den Pads ist eindeutig zu sehen, dass da auch eine Widerstände mit abgedeckt wurden. Der Rest ist beim orig-Kühler nicht so schlimm, die Baseplate ist ja eloxiert, da ist es net schlimm wenn die berührt, aber das wuchtige Vieh von ALC..keine Ahnung was das ist, aber scheinbar nicht eloxiert oder andersweitig nicht-leitend.

Ich krieg mehr und mehr Hoffnung Männer! Hoffe Hamster und Co. probieren das auch! <3


----------



## gbm31 (10. Mai 2019)

Falls eure Karten wirklich hinüber sein sollten, was ich nicht hoffe, dann wäre der Nachweis, dass da Kurze durch den Alu-Block entstanden sind, durch zu wenig Freigang, mittels Druckmessfolie (wie beim Zahnarzt) leicht nachzuweisen. link

In diesem Fall haftet der Kühlerhersteller - zur Not über Zivilprozess.

Wenn das wirklich der Fehler ist.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

Ja! hoffen wir mal, dass keine dauerhaften Schäden entstanden sind...bei shorty ging es dann ja auch wieder bei seiner RTX trotz mehrmaligen testen..aber ja, da steckt man nie drin. Wir hoffen aufs beste!


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Zur Not könnte man noch unter die Standoffs je eine Plaste-U-Scheibe packen um den kritischen Abstand zu vergrößeren.


----------



## Eyren (10. Mai 2019)

Lass uns nur nicht zu lange mit Ergebnissen warten. Man darf auch gerne etwas schneller nach Hause fahren. Ansonsten ruf die Polizei und sag deine Frau bekommt ein Baby im Fernsehen klappt es dann mit dem Geleitschutz.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn Komponenten Schaden genommen haben, wie soll dann nachträgliches Isolieren helfen? Dann müsste die Karte ja mit dem Originalkühler auch wieder funktionieren, was aber nicht der Fall ist. 

Aber, tut mir echt leid Leute.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn Komponenten Schade genommen haben, wie soll dann nachträgliches Isolieren helfen? Dann müsste die Karte ja mit dem Originalkühler auch wieder funktionieren, was aber nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Aber, tut mir echt leid Leute.



Sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn Komponenten Schade genommen haben, wie soll dann nachträgliches Isolieren helfen? Dann müsste die Karte ja mit dem Originalkühler auch wieder funktionieren, was aber nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Aber, tut mir echt leid Leute.



Nee, da ich den Originalen Kühler nicht mehr Original habe, aka einige der WLPads sind beim auseinanderbauen zu Schaden gekommen, hab mir aber nix bei gedacht, da ich eh neue bestellt hätte, wenn ich den nochmal gebraucht hätte. War da zu blauäugig und hab alphacool vertraut. Das heißt, auch beim original Kühler könnte ohne die WLPads ein kritischer Kontakt entstehen. Wie gesagt, bei shorty gab es das gleiche Problem, gleiche Symptome bei seiner RTX. Da kam auch kein Signal. WLPads drauf und lief wieder. Das erklärt auch, warum es bei Ralle mit dem Morpheus wieder klappte, da dieser nur Kontakt zum Package hat und sonst nichts. Das erklärt auch, warum bei dont es nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr ging. Durch die Tests/Temp/arbeitendes Material könnten die Ränder vom (wohl großzügig zugeschnittenen) WLPad abgegangen und Widerstände freigelegt haben. Lässt sich alles damit erklären und ist soweit das einzige, was auch Sinn ergibt. Wenn ihr mir nun aber sagt, dass die Karte auch komplett nackt ein Bild hätte liefern müssen, dann ist sie hinüber, keine Frage. Gurdi meinte aber, dass die Karte dann nicht reagieren wird bzgl. Temps, wirklich warm geworden ist sie beim anschalten aber nicht.

Selbst testen kann ich leider noch nicht..DHL war schon da..aber kommt per Amazon Logistics..und hot damn...die können von jetzt bis 22 Uhr jederzeit kommen xD friggin suspense


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2019)

Eine Karte ohne jeglichen Kühler reagiert nicht. Ein Die der keinerlei Kontakt zum Kühler hat, überhitzt sofort.
Beim booten liegt sofort ein hoher Load an.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

Ja na dann! seh ich dem positiv entgegen! ich freu mir


----------



## wuchzael (10. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja na dann! seh ich dem positiv entgegen! ich freu mir



Drücke dir beide Daumen. 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Ich geb auch 2 dazu.


----------



## dontmindyou (10. Mai 2019)

Meine zwei auch.... Bin auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich ne Antwort von Sapphire bekommen: 
"Leider können wir da nichts machen, so bedauerlich das auch ist. Durch den Umbau ist die Händler-Gewährleistung verloren gegangen und wir als Hersteller sind eigentlich auch nur für RMA Fälle unserer direkten Kunden, der Großhändler verantwortlich. 

Hinzu kommt, das es sich bei dem Modell Radeon VII nicht um eine Sapphire Karte handelt, sondern um ein Referenzmodell von AMD. Wir bauen diese Karten nicht selbst, sondern verkaufen sie nur für AMD. Daher verfügen wir auch nicht über Ersatzteile.

Sie müssten sich mit Ihrem Händler in Verbindung setzen, bei dem die Ware gekauft worden ist oder sich mit der Firma Alphacool einigen.

Es tut uns sehr leid, das wir nicht direkt helfen können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Sapphire Team Deutschland"


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Mai 2019)

was mir hierzu gerade einfällt:

hatte mal einen R7 1700X bei AMD reklamiert, auf Ebay gekauft ohne jeglich Angabe

Das Ding hatte ne Macke

Hierzu hab ich bei AMD direkt eine RMA Anfrage mit der Seriennummer und Teilenummer(?) gesendet und das Formular ausgefüllt, die RMA wurde angenommen.

Leider ging die CPU auf dem Weg in die Niederlande verschütt aber AMD hat mir eine neue gesendet 

Versuchs doch mal direkt, zumindest dass sie dir die KArte durchtesten und du weißt welches Bauteil vom Kühlerumbau kaputt ging

E-Mail die ich auf Rückfrage bekam:



Spoiler



[FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr ****,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Von Ihrer Seite aus sind keine weiteren Handlungen erforderlich. Es wurde genehmigt, Ihnen den Prozessor zuzusenden obwohl Ihr defekter Prozessor nicht bei uns eingetroffen ist. Der Ersatzprozessor wird nicht zurückgefordert.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen




[/FONT]


----------



## gbm31 (10. Mai 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal direkt, zumindest dass sie dir die KArte durchtesten und du weißt welches Bauteil vom Kühlerumbau kaputt ging



Das würde ich auf jeden Fall anfragen vor dem Hintergrund beweisen zu müssen woher der Defekt kommt.

Und wenn du Glück hast erhälst du einfach eine neue VII... (weil alles andere viel zu teuer ist)


----------



## sifusanders (10. Mai 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> was mir hierzu gerade einfällt:
> 
> hatte mal einen R7 1700X bei AMD reklamiert, auf Ebay gekauft ohne jeglich Angabe
> 
> ...



Hatte auch meinen ryzen 1 rma'ed (segfault). Lief super und ging wirklich fix. Neuer CPU läuft auch nochmal deutlich besser und ist mehr oder minder ein golden sample. All core oc auf 4ghz mit 1,29. Meiner ging aber nicht verloren ehehe 

Auf jeden Fall gute Eindrücke bei AMD


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

Naja, RMA bei AMD ist schwierig, kann das kaum als "einfach so"-defekt verkaufen, da ja die WLPads nicht original sind...aber nun erstmal Ernüchterung. Hab wirklich alle Widerstände mit Pads abgedeckt, trotzdem kein Signal...ach man 

Probiere nochmal den originalen Kühler gleich, dann ist aber Ende.


----------



## sifusanders (10. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, RMA bei AMD ist schwierig, kann das kaum als "einfach so"-defekt verkaufen, da ja die WLPads nicht original sind...aber nun erstmal Ernüchterung. Hab wirklich alle Widerstände mit Pads abgedeckt, trotzdem kein Signal...ach man
> 
> Probiere nochmal den originalen Kühler gleich, dann ist aber Ende.



Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, daß tut mir sehr leid


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Mai 2019)

Wie gesagt die jung bei AMD sind top

Ne ehrliche Anfrage, auch wenn's nur zum testen ist, kann nicht schaden die können  dir dann sagen was defekt ist und damit kannst dich dann an Aquatuning wenden, wenn sicher ist dass es am kühler und nicht der montage lag, was soll dir dann Aquatuning in die Schuhe schieben?

Ist ein riesen Aufwand aber die Karte ist nicht billig...


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

Mit originalem Kühler das  gleiche Spiel. Die Karte ist hinüber. Seltsam ist..jetzt dreht der Lüfter des Orig Kühler nicht mehr durch wie Sau, sondern bleibt ruhig. Das war vorher anders. Erkannt wird die karte leider trotzdem nicht. Sehr schade.

Naja, muss ich mich wohl doch mit Alphacool streiten..an alle anderen Betroffenen: Probiert das trotzdem! Und wenn die karten bei Euch auch Schrott sind müssen wir uns zusammenraffen und gegen ALC vorgehen, ggf. Auch mit AMD direkt kommunizieren. Richtig Feuer unterm Arsch machen!

PS: Ja, ich werde AMD mal schreiben, mal gucken was sie sagen und wie wir vorgehen. 

PSS:Klar krieg ich ne V56 Krücke mit Hynix..damn...Es reißt nicht ab  
EDIT: glück im Unglück, trotz Hynix läuft die Karte direkt nach V64 Flash mit 1550-1600Mhz Core @0.95VDDC und HBM tatsächlich auf 1Ghz. Naja, das geht ja sogar einigermaßen. Trotzdem krass was 7nm bringt. Sogar mit 1.9GHz hat meine VII in FSU 30W weniger gebraucht


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Mai 2019)

Nochmals mit Normalem Fhön ran, 
und komplett ausfhönen die gesamte Seven Karte.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nochmals mit Normalem Fhön ran,
> und komplett ausfhönen die gesamte Seven Karte.



Nee, das wird nix bringen, hatte die karte ja schon 30 Minuten im Backofen bei 130°. Nutzt nix.

Zur V56: Doch nen Krüppel..mehr als 915Mhz auf dem HBM geht net und ich musste wieder umflashen xD die hohe Spamnung auf dem HBM war in FSU und TimeSpy ok..aber DMC5 bringt sofort Grafikfehler und was moch noch mehr überrascht..FF12 hat direkt massive Grafikfehler gezeigt und braucht auch flockige 7GB Vram..übel für ein PS2-Game  behalten werde ich die v56 nicht, hoffe die kommt mal wieder in den MindStar, dann kauf ich sie nochmal und hoffe auf Samsung HBM xD die karte muss ne Weile vorhalten, da kann ich nix mit Hynix müll anfangen


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Mai 2019)

YouTube

Die Red Radeon Seven


----------



## Eyren (10. Mai 2019)

Mein Beileid zur zerstörten Sieben euch.

Die sieht sogar sehr schick aus in Rot.  Aber passt natürlich nicht in jeden Computer da ist die Aluversion neutraler.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Mai 2019)

@JSX:
Hast du dir mal deinen C419 Kondensator bei den rechts von der GPU liegenden Spannungswandlern angesehen?
Bildet mit dem C307 auf einer vertikalen Achse die beiden am weitesten hervorstehenden Bauteile richtung Interposer-Package.
Die Kontaktflächen der Kondensatoren sind bei mir schwarz verfärbt. Die aufliegende Seite am Kühler beschädigt.
C459 steht am zweit weitesten heraus und hat wie auf den Bildern zu sehen nur den Randbereich des Kühlstegs angekratzt.

Der Steg ist mit rund 12mm dabei auch deutlich breiter als die in der Bedienungsanleitung dafür vorgesehenen WL-Pads mit 8mm.
Grundsätzlich sollten die Bauteile dort denk ich nicht aufliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Und was hast du für eine Boardrevision?
 109-D36037-00_07 oder 109-D36037-00_08?


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

@Edelhamster Bin gerade wieder auf Arbeit, aber ich schau dann mal nach wegen der Revision..aber jetzt wo du das postest..entsprechende Spuren hab ich auch auf dem Kühlkörper gesehen und ja, an den Stellen hatte ich anfangs auch keine WLPads, da nicht per Manual vorgesehen...du hast wohl die Ursache gefunden. Als ich heute die WLPads getestet habe, habe ich explizit alle diese Stellen mit Pads abgedeckt..aber wenn diese bereits Spure auf dem Kühlkörper hinterlassen haben..dann war das wohl zu spät...

Ich nehme an, bei dir lässt sich auch nicht mehr machen? Schick diese Bilder am Besten direkt mal zu Alphacool, das ist ja quasi der Beweis den wir brauchen...

Habe jetzt auch mal AMD mit ins Boot geholt und denen alles genau geschildert...die Probleme, die Community, alles was ich versucht habe und meine Verzweiflung mit AMD als letzte Bastion der Hoffnung, da Alphacool sich anti-kundenfreundlich gibt und uns den schwarzen Peter zuschiebt. Ich habe auch gesagt, dass ich vom Fach bin (Fachinformatiker) und das nicht das erste PCB war, an dem ich rumgebastelt habe...mal schauen was AMD sagt, große Hoffnung habe ich nicht, aber vlt können die Alphacool Feuer machen. Einen Versuch ists Wert.

PS: Magst du auch hier posten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rstoert-die-karte-2.html?highlight=Radeon+VII ? Alles an einem Ort sammeln, das macht es leichter das Ganze AMD, der Redaktion und auch Alphacool aufzuzeigen..apropo Redaktion...wir sollten das vlt mal zu ner News pushen..wenn andere die AIO holen..da kommt es ja auf dummes Glück an, dass die nicht auch ihre Karte schrotten...BTW: Auf der Alphacool Seite ist hat die AIO den Status "Liefertermin überschritten"..die wissen das ganz genau..

EDIT: @Hamster Ich war mal so frech und hab mal dein Bild genommen (weils bei mir genauso aussieht und ich davon ausgehe, dass bei den anderen es auch identisch ist) und hab das an Alphacool geschickt mit Erläuterung und bitte um Entschuldigung. Da kommen die nicht mehr raus. Ich hab auch gleich die Kontakt-mails von AMD-Deutschland mit ins CC genommen, da ich denen vorher ja auch schon geschrieben habe. Alphacool darf sich im besten Fall gern auch mal von AMD was anhören! Richtig aufreißen von einer zur anderen Seite. Deren schlampige Arbeit hat uns eine Menge Arbeit und Nerven gekostet und man wird als "DUMM" dargestellt..super!


----------



## BrandWolle (11. Mai 2019)

Von meiner Seite ein Beileid an alle betroffenen 
Da vergeht einem die Lust an der Karte überhaupt noch rum zu schrauben...
Hoffe Alphacool ist einsichtig und bietet Ersatz an.


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Jo, schließe mich an,
btw.
Einmal beim Fullcover verkackt = Dummheit, aber dann beim zweiten Mal die AiO verkackt ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit. 
Das sind systematische Mängel in der Fa.!
Wenn da net die Produkthaftung greift, wann dann? (d.h. Alphacool muss eigentlich beweisen, das Ihr Produkt i.O. ist
und net der Kunde das Gegenteil)
Das möchte ich mal sehen wie Alphacool im Gerichtssal die AiO an 3x R7 montiert ohne das Eine kaputt geht.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Mai 2019)

Was ist der Unterscheid an den PCB Version 07 zu 08
und kann dies an der viel niedrigeren JT Liegen oder wurde die Fertigung so dermassen verbessert.
Die Red Seven soll 0,737 Volt haben:


YouTube


Ganz am Ende gibt es die Volt an, bei den Kommentaren.


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Ist auch bei Vega so, dito jede normale R7 auf dem Desktop im 2d-Betrieb mit 5W@0,75V:
(die Mindestspannung könnte an nem 4k-Moni etwas höher sein)


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Mai 2019)

Okay.. könnt sein Sie gucken sich den GPX mal an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Mai 2019)

Danke nochmal für deine Mühe Hamster. Dadurch haben wir sie nun dran. Hast du denen selbst nun auch schon geschrieben? Wir müssen da Druck machen. Denke das ist auch eine Info an die Redaktionen von PCGH und Computerbase wert, leider hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich mit denen am Besten in Kontakt trete. Andere Nutzer müssen aber gewarnt werden..auch wenn es die AIO atm eh nicht zu kaufen gibt...WARUM WOHL?!  mal gucken ob sich auf meine Mail mit AMD im CC auch der Azubi meldet


----------



## BladeTNT (11. Mai 2019)

Moin Leute,

von meinem Radeon VII Wakü ist die Byski Pumpe jetzt anscheinent kaputt gegangen.. mit zocken ist erstmal nicht.
Springt nicht mehr an, sind die Pumpen so anfällig? Erst mein Auto  kaputt und jetzt das...hmpf!


----------



## drstoecker (11. Mai 2019)

Haste die Pumpe mal direkt am Netzteil versucht?


----------



## gbm31 (11. Mai 2019)

Bei Pumpen keine Experimente - originale Laing (keine "baugleichen") oder Eheim. Meine 1048 lief kurz mal 10 Jahre.... Die DDC (nicht pwm plus oder so) ist auch nicht wirklich anfällig.

Auf die richtige Kühlflüssigkeit achten! Die Laing z.B. benötigt Schmierung - deswegen sieht meine Flüssigkeit ******** aus weil ich ein Glysantin-Gemisch habe, aber das ist haltbar und erprobt.


Normalerweise kann man die Pumpen komplett auseinander nehmen.

Also zerleg das Ding, schau dir den Rotor an, ob der Spuren hat, sonst reinigen, evtl mit der richtigen Flüssigkeit vorschmieren, zusammensetzen, in einen kleinen Kreislauf bauen, und versuchen, sie wieder anlaufen zu lassen. 

Wenn es ein Elektronikproblem sein könnte (PWM u.ä.) mal direkt an 12V versuchen, wie oben geschrieben.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Mai 2019)

Hab ein kleines Update in Sache ALC AiO: Ich hab mal die Computerbase-Redaktion angeschrieben, da ich vorher schon gute Erfahrung mit den Redakteuren dort hatte und ihnen das Problem geschildert. Just habe ich eine Mail im CC erhalten, worin der CB-Redakteur seine Kontakte bei ALC angeschrieben hat und es denen nochmal erklärt und die Ausführungen auch für schlüssig hält. Vielleicht kommt auf dem Weg etwas Schwung in das Ganze Tohuwabohu!

Können in diesem Zuge bitte Alle von Euch mit Problemen dieser Art und besonders die, dessen Radeon VII nun gar nicht mehr funktioniert, mich hier im Forum pm'en? Wir sollten Anschrift und Namen austauschen und uns zusammentun, dann erreichen wir gleich viel mehr.


----------



## Pickebuh (11. Mai 2019)

Schade, dass es mit dem Backen nicht geklappt hat, aber jetzt wo man die Kurzschlussspuren entdeckt hat, so ist es klar warum es nicht funktionierte. Da sind die ICs wohl hinüber und ist somit ein Totalschaden.
Ich hoffe Alphacool lenkt ein und ersetzt dir den Schaden und wehrt sich nicht bis zur letzten Instanz sonst musst du dir einen Anwalt besorgen und ein Gutachten erstellen lassen.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Mai 2019)

Das dürfte ein fettes Minusgeschäft werden für AC. Die bisherige Charge ist für die Tonne und die Schadensersatzzahlungen dürften in die Tausende gehen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (11. Mai 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> von meinem Radeon VII Wakü ist die Byski Pumpe jetzt anscheinent kaputt gegangen.. mit zocken ist erstmal nicht.
> Springt nicht mehr an, sind die Pumpen so anfällig? Erst mein Auto  kaputt und jetzt das...hmpf!



Bei meiner damals neuen DDC ist die Elektronik nach ein paar Tagen durchgebrannt. Die hat aber richtig geraucht und gestunken. Kann also passieren, wie bei allen HW. Nach der Reparatur läuft sie seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme. Ich mir für alle Fälle eine billige Ersatzpumpe gekauft.

Edit: schön, dass es Bewegung in Richtung AC gibt!


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Mai 2019)

Pickebuh schrieb:


> Schade, dass es mit dem Backen nicht geklappt hat, aber jetzt wo man die Kurzschlussspuren entdeckt hat, so ist es klar warum es nicht funktionierte. Da sind die ICs wohl hinüber und ist somit ein Totalschaden.
> Ich hoffe Alphacool lenkt ein und ersetzt dir den Schaden und wehrt sich nicht bis zur letzten Instanz sonst musst du dir einen Anwalt besorgen und ein Gutachten erstellen lassen.



Ja, das hoffe ich auch..da bereue ich direkt, dass ich keine Rechtsschutz habe...damn..darum hoffe ich ja auf so viel Aufmerksamkeit wie möglich.


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Pickebuh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Alphacool lenkt ein und ersetzt dir den Schaden und wehrt sich nicht bis zur letzten Instanz sonst musst du dir einen Anwalt besorgen und ein Gutachten erstellen lassen.



Es ist viel einfacher vor Gericht auf Produkthaftung zu gehen, dann ist Alphacool in der Beweispflicht, das sein Produkt net mangelhaft ist.
Bilder können net schaden und die AiO´s würde ich net zurücksenden, weil man die evtl. als Exemple braucht. Damit Alphacool mit der "mangelhaften" AiO vorführen muss, das die Graka keinen Schaden nimmt.(mind. an 3x R7)
und
Das Alphacool die Produktion gestoppt hat ist sicher ein gutes Indiz.
Das wäre für jeden Mediator oder Richter schon ein ausreichender Fingerzeig.


----------



## Pickebuh (11. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es ist viel einfacher vor Gericht auf Produkthaftung zu gehen, dann ist Alphacool in der Beweispflicht, das sein Produkt net mangelhaft ist.



Das ist richtig. Aber in diesem Fall kommt noch die Eigenmontage des Endverbrauchers dazu. Und genau da ist es das Problem zu beweisen, dass dort eben kein Fehler gemacht worden ist.
Also muss man beweisen, dass man den Kühler nicht falsch montiert oder beim Zuschnitt und Auslegen der Pads keinen Fehler gemacht hat.

Und ja, ich stimme natürlich zu, dass man schon gute Chancen vor einem eventuellen Rechtsstreit hat. Aber es gibt immer ein Restrisiko, welches man bereit sein muss zu akzeptieren.
Shadow muss in so einem Fall 100% gewinnen. Alles andere ist wirtschaftlich nicht ratsam, da schon bei einer Teilschuld die Kosten für den Rechtsstreit die Schadensersatzansprüche auffrisst. Selbst bei einer Einigung wird es sich kaum lohnen. 

Wie schon geschrieben. Ich hoffe er muss nicht diesen Weg gehen müssen und Alphacool lenkt ein.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Mai 2019)

Pickebuh schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Aber in diesem Fall kommt noch die Eigenmontage des Endverbrauchers dazu. Und genau da ist es das Problem zu beweisen, dass dort eben kein Fehler gemacht worden ist.
> Also muss man beweisen, dass man den Kühler nicht falsch montiert oder beim Zuschnitt und Auslegen der Pads keinen Fehler gemacht hat.



Können die betroffenen User beweisen, die Druckstellen / Kontaktstellen am Kühler liegen in Bereichen an denen kein WLPad vorgesehen ist, bzw. im Falle der VII explizit ein schmaleres WLPad vorgesehen ist als notwendig wäre. Darum hab ich mich ja mit eingeschalten, der Kurzschluss in meinem Fall ist noch offensichtlicher, weil er in einem Bereich eintritt wo praktisch keinerlei Eingriffe von mir, auch nicht laut Anleitung nötig wären. 

Ich befürchte aber ohne einen Anwalt ist da nichts zu machen, dazu scheint Alphacool zu wenig Interesse daran zu haben, mit Ihren Kunden angemessen zu kommunizieren.


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Zum "Glück" ist Shadow kein Einzelfall, so das fehlerhafte Montage rel. sicher ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Als Indiz ist der Fehler beim Fullcover ausreichend.
Alphacool hat keine ausreichende Kontrolle von ungewollten Kontakten in seinem Qualitätsmanagement.
Es liegt nahe, das der Azubi auch bei der AiO net ausreichend kontrolliert wurde.


----------



## dontmindyou (11. Mai 2019)

Habe gerade meine Karte mal aufgemacht und habe auch diese Stellen von den Bildern. WLPads sind noch nicht da daher kann ich nicht testen und weiß nicht ob ich vielleicht erst mal abwarten sollte.

Habe aber auch mal Alphacool angeschrieben aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Mai 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine Karte mal aufgemacht und habe auch diese Stellen von den Bildern. WLPads sind noch nicht da daher kann ich nicht testen und weiß nicht ob ich vielleicht erst mal abwarten sollte.
> 
> Habe aber auch mal Alphacool angeschrieben aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.



Ah OK! Dann hat sich die eine Frage im PM erledigt..wenn du die Pads bekommst, bau den Originalen Kühler wieder drauf. Probier es mit der AIO nicht nochmal..zu riskant! Hoffe die Karte ist nicht auch 100% Schrott..auch wenn das für unsere Sache...aussagekräftiger wäre.

Mal gucken wie Alphacool nächste Woche reagiert. Klar, behalten sollten wir die AIOs als Beweismittel und dann die Karte + AIOs gemeinsam einschicken zu können..aber man...die 200 Eus für diesen Zerstörer hätte ich schon gern wieder..also bald xD


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Falls eure Karten wirklich hinüber sein sollten, was ich nicht hoffe, dann wäre der Nachweis, dass da Kurze durch den Alu-Block entstanden sind, durch zu wenig Freigang, mittels Druckmessfolie (wie beim Zahnarzt) leicht nachzuweisen. link
> In diesem Fall haftet der Kühlerhersteller - zur Not über Zivilprozess.
> Wenn das wirklich der Fehler ist.



Guter Tipp von gbm31!
Sowas sollte man vor Gericht tatsächlich machen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Mai 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Hättest du lieber mal lesen gelernt... Die 2080 ist mit dem entsprechenden Eiswolf ebenfalls abgeraucht.



Der Unterschied ist, dass eine halbwegs gute 2080 keinen Custom-Kühler benötigt, weil leise. 



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Solch Kommentare braucht niemand, oder sollen wir jedesmal wenn eine RTX 2080 / 2080 TI den Speichertod stirbt auch posten



Kann man doch einfach umtauschen, eine todgeschraubte Karte nicht.


----------



## RX480 (12. Mai 2019)

Der Unterschied ist fair Game or NOT.
 Wer das Pech von Anderen für seine billige Propaganda ausnutzt gehört GESPERRT auf Lebenszeit!

Liebe PCGH-Mods  bitte den Hr. von Post#3789 genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer #keinervonuns


----------



## Eyren (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass eine halbwegs gute 2080 keinen Custom-Kühler benötigt, weil leise.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man doch einfach umtauschen, eine todgeschraubte Karte nicht.



Den Schaden anderer nutzen um das favorisierte Produkt besser dastehen zulassen..... sehr sehr traurig.

Ich hoffe wirklich das es Konsequenzen hat, Karma und so.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Bei meiner damals neuen DDC ist die Elektronik nach ein paar Tagen durchgebrannt. Die hat aber richtig geraucht und gestunken. Kann also passieren, wie bei allen HW. Nach der Reparatur läuft sie seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme. Ich mir für alle Fälle eine billige Ersatzpumpe gekauft.
> 
> Edit: schön, dass es Bewegung in Richtung AC gibt!



Ja echt seltsam, darf ja eigentlich nicht so schnell passieren. 
Aber was solls, ist nunmal jetzt passiert, habe mit EZ Modding geschrieben, bekomme nächste Woche direkt Ersatz. 
Am PC kann ich zwar aber nach 2 Std gehen die Temps bis zu 70° im Idle xD


----------



## hks1981 (12. Mai 2019)

@shadow ich hatte so einen ähnlichen Fall vor Jahren aber gegen einen Shop wo ich mir eine Karte gekauft habe! Diese war zwar als B Ware gekennzeichnet und aber Funktionstüchtig! Ich baute diese ein konnte 1-2 Stunden normal zocken auf einmal war es finster und mein MB und die Karte waren defekt! Der vorherige Käufer der die Karte retournierte hatte die Karte bearbeitet da der Kühler nur mit 2 schrauben statt den 4ren befestigt war (ist mir erst nachher aufgefallen).

Also habe ich dies dem Shop gezeigt und auch meine defekten Teile mitgebracht aber keine Einsicht da ja vorher alles ging und sie selbst die Karte getestet haben. Ich hatte einen Rechtsschutz und da der Shop weiterhin nicht Einsicht zeigte schaltete ich meinen Anwalt ein! 

Ich möchte dich nicht beunruhigen aber du musst Geduld haben denn es hat bei mir 14 Monate gedauert bis endlich der Bescheid kam. Es war für mich niederschmetternd da ich leider nicht gut ausstieg weil es Aussage gegen Aussage stand und mir sogar unterstellt wurde ich habe die Karte aufgeschraubt. 

Es ist zwar schon gute 15 Jahre her dies aber es hat mir gelehrt wenn ich was kaufe was B Ware oder gebraucht ist ich mit dem Risiko leben muss und schon vor dem Gebrauch Fotos und Dokumentationen mache.

Da du aber auch schon diese Karte im Ofen hattest weiß ich nicht ob du da gute Karten hast. Da du natürlich auch richtige Angaben machen musst was du mit der Karte schon alles gemacht hast und du dieses Detail auslässt kann das ganze auch nach hinten losgehen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie es bei AC in den AGB‘s aussieht, wie es sich hier mit dem Verbau verhält denn Firmen sichern sich immer sehr gut in alle Richtungen ab. 

Sollte es ein Herstellerfehler sein der nachgewiesen werden kann, habt ihr natürlich Chancen aber nicht alleine sondern da müssten mehrere sich zusammenschließen und einen gemeinsamen Anwalt bemühen! Ich drücke euch allen die Daumen!!


----------



## bigburritoboy (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass eine halbwegs gute 2080 keinen Custom-Kühler benötigt, weil leise.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man doch einfach umtauschen, eine todgeschraubte Karte nicht.



meine Kasperliste wächst...mach es dir gemütlich neben suney und Konsorten


----------



## RX480 (12. Mai 2019)

Manchmal hilft ja schon der erste Brief vom Anwalt.

Würde sowas bei einem Crowdfunding unterstützen.
Es geht schließlich um nen Präzedenzfall, wo der Hersteller(mit schlampiger Qualität) net so einfach die gutgläubigen Kunden abwimmeln 
darf im Schadensfall!


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist fair Game or NOT.
> Wer das Pech von Anderen für seine billige Propaganda ausnutzt gehört GESPERRT auf Lebenszeit!
> 
> Liebe PCGH-Mods  bitte den Hr. von Post#3789 genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!



In der Tat gibt es so was wie ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz in einem Techforum.
Sich den Schaden anderer bedienen um stumpf Markenfetischismus zu betreiben ist ein absolutes NoGo!

Nur äußerst primitive Zeitgenossen verstehen so was nicht von selbst.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @shadow ich hatte so einen ähnlichen Fall vor Jahren aber gegen einen Shop wo ich mir eine Karte gekauft habe! Diese war zwar als B Ware gekennzeichnet und aber Funktionstüchtig! Ich baute diese ein konnte 1-2 Stunden normal zocken auf einmal war es finster und mein MB und die Karte waren defekt! Der vorherige Käufer der die Karte retournierte hatte die Karte bearbeitet da der Kühler nur mit 2 schrauben statt den 4ren befestigt war (ist mir erst nachher aufgefallen).
> 
> Also habe ich dies dem Shop gezeigt und auch meine defekten Teile mitgebracht aber keine Einsicht da ja vorher alles ging und sie selbst die Karte getestet haben. Ich hatte einen Rechtsschutz und da der Shop weiterhin nicht Einsicht zeigte schaltete ich meinen Anwalt ein!
> 
> ...



Ja, AGBs sind aber so eine Sache. Falls sich ALC wirklich krumm stellt, dann werde ich mich zuerst, mit allen Kontakten die ich bis dahin sammeln kann von Betroffenen, an die Verbraucherschutz-Zentrale wenden. Viele Unternehmen unterliegen der Illusion, dass alles was sie in die AGB werfen auch automatisch rechtlich Bestand hat. Das ist aber in keinem Fall so. Da könnten die ja ganz lustige Dinge reinschreiben.

Bei ner B-Ware-GPU kann ich verstehen, dass der Händler sich querstellt..ob nur 2/4 Schrauben eingedreht waren..das ist ja unmöglich nachzuvollziehen. Wir haben da viel bessere Karten, da man direkt die Spuren auf dem Steg des Kühlkörpers sehen kann und alles was es braucht ist eine simple Abmessung des PCB und des Kühlkörpers um eindeutig zu beweisen, dass es sich um Fehlkonstruktion handelt. Ja, ich habe die Karte gebacken, das spielt aber in der Hinsicht keine Rolle, da der Schaden vorher schon Bestand. Ein wenig Logik (ja, ich war leider auch schon vor Gericht) wird tatsächlich noch akzeptiert in der Justiz und keiner würde auch nur ansatzweise denken, dass ich die Karte einfach so gebacken und zerstört habe, aus reinem Yolo heraus, besonders dem Fakt geschuldet, dass es eine handvoll anderer Betroffene gibt, mit exakt dem gleichen Problem. Wäre es nur ich, dann könnten die noch sagen: "Joar, der hat seine Karte selbst geschrottet und will jetzt eine neue Karte erscammen." - Da könnte ALC sogar Chancen haben...aber selbst der CB-Redakteur den ich angeschrieben hat hat auf den ersten Blick erkannt, dass die Ausführung logisch ist und Sinn ergibt und direkt bei ALC hinterfragt. Wenn ALC ein Guthaben will..dann wird es für sie noch teurer und da die Presse informiert ist (und ich werde sie informiert halten) gibt es NOCH mehr schlechte Publicity, die sich, gelinde gesagt, ALC vorher und ganz besonders jetzt nicht leisten kann.

ALC hat eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit uns die Karten zu ersetzen, weil alles andere in Sachen Image und auch Geld viel schlimmer für sie endet. Für solche Fälle haben Firmen (die meisten zumindest) auch Versicherungen, eine gute Business-Haftpflicht deckt die paar tausend Euro locker ab. Wegen dieser guten Gründe bin ich eigentlich recht zuversichtlich und ja, wir leben leider in einer Welt, in der Gerechtigkeit leider nicht immer siegt, aber wir müssen jetzt einfach hoffen.

Ehrlich? Wenn ALC sich von einer guten Seite zeigt und alles ersetzt und die AIO überarbeitet, dann würde ich sogar den kompletten Austausch, samt AIO, nehmen. Kein Problem. Aus Fehlern lernt man und jeder verdient eine zweite Chance, aber die müssen sie sich erst verdienen, besonders nach der Kommunikation mit dem Azubi, auch wenn man dem das kaum anrechnen kann. Ich musste damals als Azubi Kunden auch schlechte Neuigkeiten beibringen und musste in dem mir gesteckten Rahmen kommunizieren. Ist halt so. Da kann er nichts dafür. Ist halt doof gelaufen. Immer positiv bleiben! Ich kann aktuell alles mit meiner Pulse Vega56 spielen, zumindest in WQHD mit 60+ FPS in den meisten Games, zumindest aber in Freesync Range, also werde ich nicht verenden. Wenn ich die VII ersetzt bekomme, dann freut sich die Freundin über eine V56 und nen Kumpel bekommt ihre alte RX480, auch wenn die V56 leider ein Speicherkrüppel ist, aber naja 925 MHz auf dem HBM ist jetzt nicht soo schlecht mit Hynix und 1500-1600MHz Core @0,95V ist auch sehr OK! 

Mir geht es also gut und ich bin guter Dinge und wir werden weiterkämpfen! Ich möchte mich auch nochmal bei der tollen Community hier bedanken, das geht ja alles schon ein paar Monate und es war ein Fest die VII richtig durchzutesten und ich hoffe, dass ich das in naher Zukunft auch wieder kann. Vega ist eine Liebe, das ist einfach so <3


----------



## RX480 (12. Mai 2019)

Es wäre net schlecht wenn AMD mal checkt ob der Golden Chip selbst noch i.O. ist.

Gurdi kann man eigentlich die GPU vom Interposer ganz abziehen und ne andere GPU draufstecken?
Das könnte ja nach Abschluss aller Querelen ne schöne Hochzeit zw. PCB von Gaussmath+GPU von Shadow werden.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es wäre net schlecht wenn AMD mal checkt ob der Golden Chip selbst noch i.O. ist.
> 
> Gurdi kann man eigentlich die GPU vom Interposer ganz abziehen und ne andere GPU draufstecken?
> Das könnte ja nach Abschluss aller Querelen ne schöne Hochzeit zw. PCB von Gaussmath+GPU von Shadow werden.



Nein das geht nicht. Die werden glaube ich in so nem Thermoofen drauf geflansht und dann mit diesen Kügelchen dauerhaft verbunden. In der Theorie kann man das evtl. auseinander nehmen, aber praktisch....
Ich denke das dabei die GPU beschädigt werden würde.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2019)

Haha, mein PCB mit Grillaroma und Shadows Golden Chip, das wäre doch was... ^^


----------



## gbm31 (12. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es wäre net schlecht wenn AMD mal checkt ob der Golden Chip selbst noch i.O. ist.
> 
> Gurdi kann man eigentlich die GPU vom Interposer ganz abziehen und ne andere GPU draufstecken?
> Das könnte ja nach Abschluss aller Querelen ne schöne Hochzeit zw. PCB von Gaussmath+GPU von Shadow werden.



Glaubt ihr echt da wird an den Karten noch repariert? 

Selbst ein Kühlertausch kann schon viel zu teuer sein in der Bearbeitung, je nach Marge . Zuerst kommt also eine Ersatzkarte aus dem Bestand. Wenn überhaupt eine Reparatur vorgesehen ist in der Kalkulation wird ein RMA-Warenbestand aufgebaut aus reparierten Rückläufern, die dann als Ersatz versendet werden. Aber das kostet alles.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt da wird an den Karten noch repariert?
> 
> Selbst ein Kühlertausch kann schon viel zu teuer sein in der Bearbeitung, je nach Marge . Zuerst kommt also eine Ersatzkarte aus dem Bestand. Wenn überhaupt eine Reparatur vorgesehen ist in der Kalkulation wird ein RMA-Warenbestand aufgebaut aus reparierten Rückläufern, die dann als Ersatz versendet werden. Aber das kostet alles.



So Ware geht meist in Bestände und wird dann mit 1 Jahr Gewährleistung als Refurbish oder ähnliches verkauft.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Mai 2019)

So habe fertig

Nach all dem ich sag mal Negativen will ich mal was positives reinwerfen:


System ist wieder unter Wasser und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen

Beim Aufbau sogar die untere Seven gewässert, weil ein Fitting locker war, ZUM GLÜCK nichts passiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur noch laufen lassen und entlüften, nachher Wasser nachfüllen


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2019)

Hab auch richtig Bock, ne WaKü zu bauen!


----------



## bnoob (12. Mai 2019)

Ich verzweifle gerade an der """Anleitung""" die meinem Bykski beiliegt...

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass ich die hier benutzen kann?

Install the tutorial of(AMD Founder Edition full cover GPU water block)


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Mai 2019)

Ja die kannst du nehmen, habe meine beiden auch so beklebt, bin nach diesem Video gegangen wo man es kurz sieht:

YouTube


----------



## Eyren (12. Mai 2019)

Schöne Farbe _Berge_ !

Bin auch dafür wir bringen positive Schwingungen also schwinge Ich mal mein Baby hier rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber fest geplant eine Custom-Backplate zu basteln, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob aus Alu oder aus Plexi.

Und da man in dem Carbide 540Air echt kaum Platz hat werde ich wohl auf PETG-Tubes umsteigen da lässt sich einfach sauberer führen.

PS. Keine Ahnung warum das Bild im Forum gedreht ist, auf dem Rechner ist es das nicht.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Mai 2019)

@Eyren, Danke!  Schwarz/Rot ist aber auch der Klassiker schlechthin 

Alu würd ich nur nehmen wenn du bei der Alu Optik bleibst, schwarz gebürstet zb.

Ansonsten eher Plexi, hab hier auch schonmal geschaut was es so gibt:

Backplates Archives - V1 Tech


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es wäre net schlecht wenn AMD mal checkt ob der Golden Chip selbst noch i.O. ist.
> 
> Gurdi kann man eigentlich die GPU vom Interposer ganz abziehen und ne andere GPU draufstecken?
> Das könnte ja nach Abschluss aller Querelen ne schöne Hochzeit zw. PCB von Gaussmath+GPU von Shadow werden.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein das geht nicht. Die werden glaube ich in so nem Thermoofen drauf geflansht und dann mit diesen Kügelchen dauerhaft verbunden. In der Theorie kann man das evtl. auseinander nehmen, aber praktisch....
> Ich denke das dabei die GPU beschädigt werden würde.



In Russland & co wird Reballing noch gemacht, manchmal auch per Hand, da kann sich keiner so schnell mal eine neue für 700€ leisten, aber hier eher schwierig.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> In Russland & co wird Reballing noch gemacht, manchmal auch per Hand, da kann sich keiner so schnell mal eine neue für 700€ leisten, aber hier eher schwierig.



Bei Mainboard Sockeln genauso, Asus zB. schickt Boards mit defektem Sockel nach Tschechien, Kostenpunkt pro Board waren 35€ - war damals viel hin und her mit meinem Ansprechpartner aber haben wir hinbekommen ^^

Immerhin eine Lösung für den Kunden statt neu zu kaufen


----------



## Eyren (12. Mai 2019)

Nette Seite! Aber ich bastel da echt lieber selber. Überlege nur noch wie wo was.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2019)

Mal damit alle ne Vorstellung davon haben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0C80O7_galU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer das Pech von Anderen für seine billige Propaganda ausnutzt gehört GESPERRT auf Lebenszeit!



Also da muss ich lachen, weil ich eine andere Meinung vertrete, muss ich also gesperrt werden.
Was  soll an dem Rat falsch sein, schlicht und einfach beim nächsten Mal das unnötige Tuning zu lassen und sich gleich eine vernünftige Karte zuzulegen?
Dann brauche ich auch keinen Customkühler, welcher bei geringer Auflage für eine GPU eben auch zur Gefahr werden kann.



RX480 schrieb:


> Liebe PCGH-Mods  bitte den Hr. von Post#3789 genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!



Vielleicht mal Gegenteiliges betreiben, hab offenbar einen wunden Punkt gefunden. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> In der Tat gibt es so was wie ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz in einem Techforum.
> Sich den Schaden anderer bedienen um stumpf Markenfetischismus zu betreiben ist ein absolutes NoGo!



Wo bediene ich mich denn an einem Schaden? Hätte auch vernünftige Vega 64 schreiben können..., ist halt nicht so schnell.
Oder welches AMD-Modell gibt es in der Leistungsklasse, das einen vernünftigen Kühler hat und man nicht herumwursteln muss? Achso, ja eben, keine. Der böse Markenfetischist!


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2019)

Irgendein Account der provokativ Unruhe befördern möchte ist immer aktiv irgendwie.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Irgendein Account der provokativ Unruhe befördern möchte ist immer aktiv irgendwie.



Da haben wir ja die AMD-Crew hier, eine kleine, lautstarke Minderheit.
Aber wie gesagt, ich geh lieber an der 1660Ti daddeln als mich hier aufzureiben, das lohnt nicht.


----------



## sifusanders (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja die AMD-Crew hier, eine kleine, lautstarke Minderheit.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich geh lieber an der 1660Ti daddeln als mich hier aufzureiben, das lohnt nicht.



Ja bitte, verzieh Dich. Außer zu provozieren hast Du hier nix beigetragen


----------



## RX480 (12. Mai 2019)

Die Antworten, ohne jegliche Einsicht, zeigen ganz deutlich, das NIE die Absicht auf eine normale Teilnahme am Thread von Seiten
des Jung-Gamers bestand. (Der Post 00:28 Uhr war wohl wieder mit einer Limo zuviel nach der Kinderdisko. Da gabs schon mal Einen...) 

Mit ner 1660 in nem Enthusiastenthread die Leute belehren zu wollen = lächerlich.


----------



## sifusanders (12. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Antworten, ohne jegliche Einsicht, zeigen ganz deutlich, das NIE die Absicht auf eine normale Teilnahme am Thread von Seiten
> des Jung-Gamers bestand. (Der Post 00:28 Uhr war wohl wieder mit einer Limo zuviel nach der Kinderdisko. Da gabs schon mal Einen...)
> 
> Mit ner 1660 in nem Enthusiastenthread die Leute belehren zu wollen = lächerlich.



Ist wahrscheinlich Sonyegos (oder wie er auch heissen mag) zweit acc haha


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Also da muss ich lachen, weil ich eine andere Meinung vertrete, muss ich also gesperrt werden.



Nein, weil du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast und dass das Einzige ist, was du bisher zur Schau gestellt hast.


PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Was  soll an dem Rat falsch sein, schlicht und einfach beim nächsten Mal das unnötige Tuning zu lassen und sich gleich eine vernünftige Karte zuzulegen?


Siehe oben, du begreifst nicht, dass diese Kühlerkombination für 190€ keine Notlösung darstellt, sondern eher die letzte Ausbaustufe vor eine kompletten Custom-Waku. 
(Was nebenbei bemerkt Aufgrund der Schnellkupplungen und Standardmaßen eigentlich untertrieben ist.)



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Dann brauche ich auch keinen Customkühler, welcher bei geringer Auflage für eine GPU eben auch zur Gefahr werden kann.



Siehe oben, du brauchst erstmal Ahnung von der Materie.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal Gegenteiliges betreiben, hab offenbar einen wunden Punkt gefunden.



Nein, der Arme leidet an seiner beschränkten Sichtweise, Brüder im Geiste.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wo bediene ich mich denn an einem Schaden? Hätte auch vernünftige Vega 64 schreiben können..., ist halt nicht so schnell.
> Oder welches AMD-Modell gibt es in der Leistungsklasse, das einen vernünftigen Kühler hat und man nicht herumwursteln muss? Achso, ja eben, keine. Der böse Markenfetischist!



Komisch, der hochgelobte Founder Edition Kühler meiner 2080 verteilte 75°C warme Luft im Gehäuse. Wozu sollte man sich das antun? 

PS: Auch die anderen Custom-Kühler verteilen ihre Wärme im Gehäuse, 5°C hin oder her, die Karte macht 250W. Einer der effektivsten Wege ist es also daher die Wärme gezielt abführen zu können. Das sowas bei einer Karte deiner Größenordnung (140W?) nicht relevant ist, macht die Karte weder besser noch befähigt sie dich hier im Thread irgendetwas nachzuvollziehen.

Bin dann mal wieder auf Tauchstation und drücke den Betroffenen die Daumen, dass sie nicht auf dem Schaden vonseiten Alphacool sitzen bleiben.

Bin gespannt wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Elistaer (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja die AMD-Crew hier, eine kleine, lautstarke Minderheit.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich geh lieber an der 1660Ti daddeln als mich hier aufzureiben, das lohnt nicht.


Viel Spaß auf der Ersatzbank, solche wie dich gab es schon genug da kommt eh nix konstruktives. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja die AMD-Crew hier, eine kleine, lautstarke Minderheit.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich geh lieber an der 1660Ti daddeln als mich hier aufzureiben, das lohnt nicht.



Will ich mal deine Welt etwas zerstören:

Bin von 2x 1080ti auf 2x Radeon VII umgestiegen 

Im Budget wären 2x 2080 drin gewesen, aber wofür den grünen wieder Geld in den Rachen werfen für weniger Speicher und etwas mehr Leistung? - Wollte mich hierin nicht selber kastrieren und die 2080ti ist unattraktiv für den Preis

Außerdem hatte ich seit meiner R9 290 keine Radeon mehr 

Steck dir deine Midrange 1660ti ruhig in den Rechner, wunder dich aber nicht wenn dir der VRAM plötzlich ausgeht


----------



## RX480 (12. Mai 2019)

Um mal wieder aufs Fachliche zurückzufinden:

Im Turingthread hat Iphonebenz von ner Vega auf ne Ti gewechselt. Er konnte dann HDR10 nur noch mit YUF 4:2:2 am 4k-TV einstellen.
Das sollte mit der R7 weiterhin mit RGB 4:4:4 gehen.(incl. Freesync bei modernem Samsung-TV )
YUV 4:2:2 ist natürlich leicht red. Quali. Bow_Wazoo(Ti) hat damit  in einigen Games ne Art Colorbanding gesehen. 
Wieso manche Engines net so gut die Farben bringen, who knows.
Aktuell hat Er ein schönes Video zu CoD WW2 in den Thread gestellt. Die Gesichter sehen richtig gut aus.
(und kein Colorbanding= gute Engine)
YouTube

Wie läuft denn CoD WW2 mit der Seven? (sollte mit 4k@freesync  gut spielbar sein)
YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (12. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja die AMD-Crew hier, eine kleine, lautstarke Minderheit.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich geh lieber an der 1660Ti daddeln als mich hier aufzureiben, das lohnt nicht.


Anscheinend fühlst du dich hier sehr wohl, kann ja auch jeder verstehen bei den interessanten Erkenntnissen hier kein Wunder. Diese Kompetenz gibts halt nicht überall. Schönen Gruß übrigens an sunny!


----------



## Elistaer (12. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Anscheinend fühlst du dich hier sehr wohl, kann ja auch jeder verstehen bei den interessanten Erkenntnissen hier kein Wunder. Diese Kompetenz gibts halt nicht überall. Schönen Gruß übrigens an sunny!


Ich weiß meine Versprechen waren von Vega zu Vega VII immer da aber ich bin noch nicht weich geworden und habe Nieviedia gekauft dafür würde ich mich geehrt füllen wenn ich dann mit Navi die benches teilen darf. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (12. Mai 2019)

Benchmarkvergleiche sollten generell aus dem Laberthread ausgelagert werden.
Der The Divison 2 -Thread ist z.Bsp. schon vorhanden.( und Das ganz ohne Bashing)
Wenn Navi erhältlich ist, mach halt mal nen Vorschlag welches Game noch interessant wäre..

Ansonsten Dir viel Spass mit der neuen Graka. (und gute Haltbarkeit)


----------



## Elistaer (12. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Benchmarkvergleiche sollten generell aus dem Laberthread ausgelagert werden.
> Der The Divison 2 -Thread ist z.Bsp. schon vorhanden.( und Das ganz ohne Bashing)
> Wenn Navi erhältlich ist, mach halt mal nen Vorschlag welches Game noch interessant wäre..
> 
> Ansonsten Dir viel Spass mit der neuen Graka. (und gute Haltbarkeit)


Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß bei deiner gpu und viel Glück aber danke, ich habe nun anno 1800 das ist pervers bei CPU dafür habe ich spiele wie war thunder die beides sind. Apex ist verdammt Hardware lastig als F2P das geht bis 12 Threads hoch (ein anthem was kostenlos ist) dazu geile Grafik und game play aber ich warte dann die threads ab. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (13. Mai 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich weiß meine Versprechen waren von Vega zu Vega VII immer da aber ich bin noch nicht weich geworden und habe Nieviedia gekauft dafür würde ich mich geehrt füllen wenn ich dann mit Navi die benches teilen darf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Welche haste gekauft? Auf navi schiele ich übrigens auch.


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2019)

Der interessante Navi 20 wird wohl erst 2020. (wies der Name sagt!?)
Der Rest ist Speku.
Rumor: AMD allegedly to release seven NAVI GPUs but faces efficiency issues

Und dann evtl. gar net mehr lange bis nextGen@5nm. (21?)
Das wäre so richtig für nen neuen PC mit DDR5.
Klingt net viel, aber was man so liest soll 5nm der richtig große Step sein.

Momentan gehts bei den Games eh mehr in Richtung CPU-Last. (elistaer 1+)


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Mai 2019)

Nun, ich auch
Dennoch denke ich Navi wird kaum schneller asls eine RX Vega 64 werden,- dafür weitaus effizienter und leicht zu kühlen sein 
und das Hauptproblem der VII somit ausmärzen, 
dennoch zudem eben nur 8GB GDDR6 bieten.

Da ist eine Seven mit Neuesten Treibern doch 30 bis 30% flotter unterwegs als eine RX Vega Sock.

@RX 480

Bis Navi 20 ist auch die Seven bis ca. 550 Euro gefallen,- 
oder aber sie wird schon bald nicht mehr weiterproduziert was man so liest in div. Foren.

PS:
Würde mich wundern, wenn doch Customs der VII kommen sollten,- und Navi nicht dies leistet was man sich erhoffte.


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2019)

Navi 10 ist für RX290-RX480 ein guter Step für Veganer eh nicht.
Wieviel Vram Navi 20 bekommt weiss Keiner.

Die Seven ist mit 16Gb allonestanding. AMD müsste dringend PCiE 4.0 und Cf für DX11 freigeben.
Nur mGPU@DX12/Vulkan ist uninteressant/zuwenig.
Dann gäbe es reichlich Verwendung für 5k.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Mai 2019)

Ja, aber die Veganer wollen was schnelleres  und da bleibt eben nur die Seven.
Und da stört enorm die TJ Temperatur,- denn deshalb dreht der Lüfter von Haus aus so hoch auf.
Und ja weiss von den UV Fähigkeiten, aber da ist was im Argen gewesen bei der Radeon VII

Neue Karten haben PCB 08 aber was sich geändert haben soll, erfährt man nicht, da alle Insider bereits eine Seven besitzen.
Und auf gut Glück bestellen und doch eine mit PCB 07 zu bekommen ist immer noch nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2019)

Die letzten 50 S. net gelesen?

Eyren ist mit dem Ref.lüfter@UV supi unterwegs.
Das am Anfang der Treiber noch net fürs OCen ging ist ein anderes Thema. (inzwischen auch OK)

Extra für Dich:
Launch = eff.Takt = 1700 limitiert durch TJ
mit UVen = eff.1750+@<1,0V = keine Probs mit TJ

Wenn überhaupt wäre besserer HBM von Samsung wünschenswert.


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

Stimmt es geht auch mit ref. Kühler.

Bin ja damit auch 1920MHz/1200MHz@1080mV gefahren bei reduzierter max. RPM von 45% 

Klar die Karte hat aufgrund von Temperaturen den Takt immer mal gesenkt aber in Spielen hab ich nichts davon gemerkt.

Jetzt steht die süße Sieben unter Wasser und der takt schwankt Anwendungsbedingt genauso wie unter Luft. 

Effektiv den Takt halten ist jetzt nur bei Benchmarks gegeben.

Also ja die Sieben hat sich gemausert. Wenn man nur spielen möchte reicht der ref. Kühler auch aus für OC.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Stimmt es geht auch mit ref. Kühler.
> 
> Bin ja damit auch 1920MHz/1200MHz@1080mV gefahren bei reduzierter max. RPM von 45%
> 
> ...



Was für Temps hast du dann gehabt nach dem UV und max 45% Lüftersteuerung? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren. Wie Laut war die Karte dann noch aus dem Gehäuse zu hören? Wieso hast du sie dann trotzdem unter Wasser gesetzt? Danke schon mal vorab für dein Bemühen.


----------



## sifusanders (13. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was für Temps hast du dann gehabt nach dem UV und max 45% Lüftersteuerung? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren. Wie Laut war die Karte dann noch aus dem Gehäuse zu hören? Wieso hast du sie dann trotzdem unter Wasser gesetzt? Danke schon mal vorab für dein Bemühen.



Habe auch den Stock Kühler noch drauf und fahre 1900 und 1100 hbm (Samsung) mit der automatischen Lüftersteuerung bei 1041 (1101 stock voltage) bei ca 88 c tjunction. Bei diesen RPM ist die Lautstärke ehrlich gesagt sehr gut. Selbst bei 100 % höre ich mit Kopfhörern nichts. Ohne Kopfhörer ist die Karte allerdings doch sehr laut bei max Lüfter


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Bei Eyren gab es mit dem Setting schon Thermal Throttling, aber das war auch schon ordentliches OC. Bei mir..und meinem alten, geliebten Golden Chip konnte ich 1900MHZ @989mV betreiben und auch den Lüfter auf max 50% laufen lassen, ohne Thermal Throtteling und noch immer sehr ruhig, nach meinem Ghetto-Mod mit 2x Noctua A12x25 war es dann komplett ruhig. Die VII hat nur einen Nachteil und das ist der Fakt, dass es keine Customs gibt. Gäbe es Customs ala Nitro+ von Sapphire, dann hätte keiner hier irgendein Problem. Die Kühllösungen von Sapphire waren schon immer Spitze und würden im Schnitt fast jeder VII erlauben, die 2GHz zu erreichen, ohne Throtteling (ausgehend vom Nitro+ Kühlkörper der Vega64).

In eigener Sache: Neue Woche..ich erwarte Reaktionen von CB, Alphacool und ggf. auch AMD im Laufe der Woche und werde natürlich alle hier zum AIO-Fiasko auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Mai 2019)

@Sifusanders 
@All

Welche PCB Versionen habt ihr: 07 oder bereits 08


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was für Temps hast du dann gehabt nach dem UV und max 45% Lüftersteuerung? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren. Wie Laut war die Karte dann noch aus dem Gehäuse zu hören? Wieso hast du sie dann trotzdem unter Wasser gesetzt? Danke schon mal vorab für dein Bemühen.



Max Temperatur war 114°C Hotspot bei Firestrike Belastungstest.

90°C Hotspot bei weniger intensiven Spielen.

110°C bei solchen Spielen wie Metro/Divison2.

Alles ohne FPS-Limit. Mit kann man auch sehr gut die Temperatur Regeln wenn man wie Ich noch mit 60Hz unterwegs ist.

Ich hab als Gehäuse ein Corsair Carbide 540 air.  Also ja Gehört hab ich die Karte da 3 von 4 Seiten aus Lochblech bestehen. Aber für mich nicht als unangenehm halt als Hintergrundrauschen. Meine Frau die 3-4m hinter mir auf der Couch sitzt, empfindet meine WaKü lauter als die Luftkühlung.

Warum ich umgebaut habe ist einfach: 2160MHz/1300MHz+77% Powerlimit bei 97°C Hotspot. Und weil es jetzt gut aussieht und mit späteren Hardtubes zu meinem persönlichen Träumchen wird.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

@Eyren Wow, das hab ich ja komplett überlesen! So hoch hast du dein Vieh nun getaktet?! Fett! HGW!


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

Ja wobei das halt nur für den Benchmark ist. 24/7 lasse ich simpel auf 1920MHz laufen weil ich das mehr an Leistung einfach nicht brauche.

Hatte mal paar Tage 2100MHz laufen aber hat halt bei einem FPS-target von 70fps nicht wirklich gebracht außer Stromverbrauch


----------



## sifusanders (13. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Sifusanders
> @All
> 
> Welche PCB Versionen habt ihr: 07 oder bereits 08



Musst mir nur sagen, wie ich das rausfind, dann schau ich nach der Arbeit nach 👍


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ja wobei das halt nur für den Benchmark ist. 24/7 lasse ich simpel auf 1920MHz laufen weil ich das mehr an Leistung einfach nicht brauche.
> 
> Hatte mal paar Tage 2100MHz laufen aber hat halt bei einem FPS-target von 70fps nicht wirklich gebracht außer Stromverbrauch



Ist aber eigentlich komisch. Wenn du eh ein FPS-Limit hast solltest du vom Stromverbrauch her keine großen Unterschiede sehen, da die VII ja dynamisch heruntertaktet/voltet, wenn die Leistung nicht gebraucht wird. Ausser natürlich du hast nur ab und an Spikes über 70 und warst vorher öfters unter 70. Kommt auch aufs Game an  Das dynamische takten hat mich am Anfang echt verwirrt und genervt, da niedrigere Voltstufen mit bestimmten HBM-OCs problematisch waren, aber eigentlich ist das schon ziemlich geil. Hab ich z.B. 120 FPS-Limit bei DMC gemacht, sogar mit 2000+MHz unter Luft, hab ich nur 15W mehr verbraucht im Schnitt, aber eine glattere Framekurve. Ach ja..wie gerne würde ich wieder an der VII fummeln...stimmt was man sagt..ich hab mich schon sehr an die VII gewöhnt und nun, da sie tot ist, vermisse ich sie gar sehr 

Wenn ALC sich nett gibt und die Karten ersetzt, dann bitte ich sie gleich darum, falls sie die Karten selbst beschaffen, die AIO direkt vorher schon draufzubauen und mir das Ganze getestet zuzuschicken. Machen die eh net, aber dann wäre ich damit zufrieden und 0 Risiko 

@sifusanders damn, jetzt weiß ich, was ich das WE vergessen habe. Wollte auch mal schauen welche PCB-Ver ich habe. Denke mal, als Early-Bird wohl 07, was wohl auch der Grund ist, warum die AIO uns schrottet. Wäre witzig wenn die nur zu 08 kompatibel ist xD


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

Argh okay Stopp nein ich habe nie Stromverbrauch oder Leistungsaufnahme gemessen. Das war nur so dahin gesagt. Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ein übertakten nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt einen nutzen bringt. 


Steinig mich nicht direkt


----------



## sifusanders (13. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @sifusanders damn, jetzt weiß ich, was ich das WE vergessen habe. Wollte auch mal schauen welche PCB-Ver ich habe. Denke mal, als Early-Bird wohl 07, was wohl auch der Grund ist, warum die AIO uns schrottet. Wäre witzig wenn die nur zu 08 kompatibel ist xD



jetzt hast Du mir dennoch nicht verraten, wo ich das auslesen kann xD


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> jetzt hast Du mir dennoch nicht verraten, wo ich das auslesen kann xD



Hehe, damit muss ich muss auch erst nochmal beschäftigen xD


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2019)

Das mit dem PCB wäre echt ein dicker Hund! (steht Was wg. Kompatibilität in der Montageanleitung?)

In UK läuft der Eiswolf M01 gut bei Einem:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 120 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Leicht möglich, das seine Standoffs länger waren oder er Pads als Iso genommen hat.
Ralle hatte vermutlich Glück, weil sein PCB schon mal leicht verbogen war durch die Backplate.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das mit dem PCB wäre echt ein dicker Hund! (steht Was wg. Kompatibilität in der Montageanleitung?)
> 
> In UK läuft der Eiswolf M01 gut bei Einem:
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 120 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
> ...



Guck dir die Werte an..in meinem Gehäuse wäre die AIO ja auch best-case scenario..und schau welche Spannung der braucht...da will ich gleich heulen..da hätte es Rekorde gegeben. Nun ruht mein goldener Chip für alle Ewigkeit RIP.


----------



## sifusanders (13. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das mit dem PCB wäre echt ein dicker Hund! (steht Was wg. Kompatibilität in der Montageanleitung?)
> 
> In UK läuft der Eiswolf M01 gut bei Einem:
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 120 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
> ...



Die Temps sind ja ein Traum, ich trau dem Braten nicht ganz, dass sind ja fast bessere Werte als hier Leute mit full block haben


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2019)

P+P mit Air IN ist sinnvoll - siehe Carbonfire.(Der hatte bedeutend mehr V  und dafür nen 280er)
(+ordentliche Lüfter mit Druck)

Der normale FS ist sicher auch net so hot.


----------



## lowrider_05 (13. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> P+P mit Air IN ist sinnvoll - siehe Carbonfire.(Der hatte bedeutend mehr V  und dafür nen 280er)
> (+ordentliche Lüfter mit Druck)
> 
> Der normale FS ist sicher auch net so hot.



Die Werte habe ich mit meinem Fullblock und Lüfter unter 400 UPM auch ungefähr also für nen 280er Radi sind die Werte i.O.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> P+P mit Air IN ist sinnvoll - siehe Carbonfire.(Der hatte bedeutend mehr V  und dafür nen 280er)
> (+ordentliche Lüfter mit Druck)
> 
> Der normale FS ist sicher auch net so hot.



Das ist der normale FS allerdings nicht. Wir sprechen von knapp 20° auf dem Hotspot zw. FS und FSU. Daher konnte ich damals auch mit dem Ref.-Kühler meine 33.2k Punkte erreichen und im FSU nur so wenig im Vergleich


----------



## gbm31 (13. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Warum ich umgebaut habe ist einfach: 2160MHz/1300MHz+77% Powerlimit bei 97°C Hotspot.



Klingt gut! Auch in Division 2?

Das spiked bei mir ordentlich nach oben, weswegen ich da vom Takt bissle begrenzt bin.  Bzw. auch schon mit der SPannung hoch musste wegen der Spikes. Und ich fahr aus Faulheit gerne ein Setting, hab keinen Bock gamespezifisch umzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

Division hab ich nie mit 1300er Ram getestet dürfte aber nicht laufen. Ist wie gesagt Benchmark-Setting. 

Ich glaube der Coreclock dürfte aber klar gehen.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Ich freu mich für euch Jungs! Aber einfach zu lesen sind diese Werte nicht  Wie ich mich zusammenreißen muss, dass ich keine neue VII für 650 kaufe xD


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

Hey was sind schon 650€ dann packst du noch 200€ für einen MoRa drauf und nochmal 400€ für Kleinkram dann kühlst du kostengünstig auch eine schlechte VII runter.


Ach und wenn die neue schlechten Ram hast kannst ja deinen runterlöten


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Ich muss tatsächlich zugeben, bevor ich das mache, kauf ich mir ne 2080Ti..obwohl..grüne Treiber...Bildqualität..meh!


----------



## gbm31 (13. Mai 2019)

Kann ich nachfühlen - wobei da AMD ja wenig dafür kann, sondern eben ALC. 
Entweder den Steg nur so breit wie die Bauteile machen oder einfach breitere Pads, die über den Steg hinausgehen, beilegen, und es hätte nie ein Problem gegeben...


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Mai 2019)

Tut mir echt leid für euch, hab eben erst davon gelesen 
Aber mit meiner generellen Warnung vor ALC-Produkten scheine ich nichts falsch zu machen.
Wer es nicht mal hinbekommt, 2 Kabel vernünftig zu verlöten, sollte sich nicht an GPU-Kühler trauen.
So ein Saftladen...


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Ja, AMD trifft 0 Schuld. Ich bin 110% von der VII als Produkt überzeugt, besonders für knapp über 600 Euro. Wir haben ja gesehen, fast jede VII schafft 2 GHz+ auf der GPU, man muss halt ggf. mehr Temp und Verlustleistung in Kauf nehmen, aber schaffen tuen das die meisten. Im Kontrast zu der RTX2080...da brauchst du Glück und in solche Bereiche kommt man gar nicht erst durch festgenagelte TDPs (also nicht reiner Takt, sondern Leistungsgewinn relativ zu Stock-Leistung).

Auch ALC bin ich nicht böse, oder will die Kollegen verteufeln. Wenn sie die Probleme lösen und sich einsichtig geben, dann werde ich auch die AIO erneut verbauen. Ja, das ist mein Ernst xD Ich gebe gern 2te Chancen 

OK, AMD ist raus 

"[FONT=&quot]Danke, dass Sie den AMD-Kundendienst kontaktiert haben.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Aufmerksam habe ich mir Ihre Geschichte durchgelesen, um das Problem etwas besser zu verstehen.
Bedauerlicherweise müssen auch wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Garantie unter solchen Umständen nicht gewährt werden kann.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Garantie umfasst die Grafikkarte im Originalzustand und durch das entfernen des Original-Kühlers lässt diese erlöschen.
Somit muss ich Ihnen trotz der Tatsache, dass mir Ihre Situation zutiefst leid tut, Ihre Anfrage ablehnen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Als letzte Möglichkeit empfehle ich Ihnen die Karte einmal testweise in einen anderen PC einzubauen. 
Sollte hier auch keinerlei Reaktion der Karte erfolgen, müssen wir vom technischen Defekt ausgehen."[/FONT]


----------



## sifusanders (13. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, AMD trifft 0 Schuld. Ich bin 110% von der VII als Produkt überzeugt, besonders für knapp über 600 Euro. Wir haben ja gesehen, fast jede VII schafft 2 GHz+ auf der GPU, man muss halt ggf. mehr Temp und Verlustleistung in Kauf nehmen, aber schaffen tuen das die meisten. Im Kontrast zu der RTX2080...da brauchst du Glück und in solche Bereiche kommt man gar nicht erst durch festgenagelte TDPs (also nicht reiner Takt, sondern Leistungsgewinn relativ zu Stock-Leistung).
> 
> Auch ALC bin ich nicht böse, oder will die Kollegen verteufeln. Wenn sie die Probleme lösen und sich einsichtig geben, dann werde ich auch die AIO erneut verbauen. Ja, das ist mein Ernst xD Ich gebe gern 2te Chancen
> 
> ...



Dann sollte Dich das hier sehr sehr glücklich machen 

Dear xxx,

we have been informed that you have purchased our Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro AiO graphics card cooler for your AMD Radeon VII. Unfortunately, we must point out that this cooler may have a production defect that could damage your AMD Radeon VII. We are currently working at full speed to investigate the problem.

Therefore we would like to ask you not to use the cooler in its current condition for the time being. We will contact you shortly regarding the further procedure.

If your AMD Radeon VII shows any damage that could have been caused by the above mentioned cooler, please contact our


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2019)

Klingt net schlecht!
Um mal was Positives über Alphacool zu sagen. Ralleysport hatte mit seinem Vega-Eiswolf auch keine Probleme mit Retour.
(nach 5x Umbauen und >14 Tage)


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Dann sollte Dich das hier sehr sehr glücklich machen
> 
> Dear xxx,
> 
> ...



Oh WOW! Ja, allerdings macht mich das glücklich. Ein halbes Schuldeingeständnis..dann bin ich mal auf die Mail gespannt und wie sie sich das weitere denken 

Ich rede mir ein, dass dies durch unseren Spam und ggf. durch die Redaktionen erreicht wurde. ZEigt mal wieder, dass es was bringt die Medien zu informieren


----------



## Edelhamster (13. Mai 2019)

Sie sind dran ist das geil 

edit: also dran an einem Problem


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Ja! @Hamster, hast du dich denn nun bei ALC auch gemeldet? Sag bitte Bescheid wenn du Rückmeldung bekommst!


----------



## Edelhamster (13. Mai 2019)

Ne, hatte nur Aquatuning am Donnerstag letzter Woche kontaktiert, darauf aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.
Jetzt hat mich Alphacool gerade selbst angeschrieben, ich soll mich mit deren Support in Verbindung setzen.
Werde ich gleich von zu Hause aus tun.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Sehr gut...da mach ich mir aber gleich wieder Sorgen xD ich bin denen ja extrem auf den Kranz gegangen und bislang noch keine Rückmeldung wieder xD 

Halt uns aber mal auf dem Laufenden! Hoffe sie bieten Ersatz an!


----------



## Elistaer (13. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welche haste gekauft? Auf navi schiele ich übrigens auch.


Bei Navi werde ich wohl sollte es stimmen zur 3800XT greifen. Wenn das stimmt für mich das beste aus P/L sicht mit dem R5 2600 und ich würde zwischen RTX 2070 und 2060 an Leistung Typen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dontmindyou (13. Mai 2019)

Oh man... Wenn sich da Alphacool nicht quer stellt bin ich extrem froh. Dann habe ich nicht umsonst 900€ aus dem Fenster geworfen.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Klingt net schlecht!
> Um mal was Positives über Alphacool zu sagen. Ralleysport hatte mit seinem Vega-Eiswolf auch keine Probleme mit Retour.
> (nach 5x Umbauen und >14 Tage)


Ja das ist ganz vorbildlich abgelaufen. Der hat sogar den vollen Kaufpreis zurückbekommen. Ich muss daher auch mal ein Lob für diesen Hersteller aussprechen. Ich denke wenn es sich um einen produktfehler handelt der nachweisbar ist dann kann das kein Hersteller abstreiten. 
Auch was Ersatzteile/Zubehör angeht gibt es viele Hersteller die einem das zusenden, sogar kostenlos!


----------



## Elistaer (13. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Oh WOW! Ja, allerdings macht mich das glücklich. Ein halbes Schuldeingeständnis..dann bin ich mal auf die Mail gespannt und wie sie sich das weitere denken
> 
> Ich rede mir ein, dass dies durch unseren Spam und ggf. durch die Redaktionen erreicht wurde. ZEigt mal wieder, dass es was bringt die Medien zu informieren


Das tut es allerdings, ich habe da aber nur eine über 20 Jahre alte Story die off topic wäre mit einer Versicherung die erst nach Androhung der Presse bereit war zu zahlen trotz Schuld Spruch vor Gericht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

Na erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Betroffenen.  Ich denke es wird ablaufen wie bei dem Fullcover der die Seven schrottet. 

Es wird eine Email kommen mit der Aufforderung Karte+Kühler+Rechnungen zur Reparatur bzw. Umtausch ein zuschicken, insofern ihr den Schaden gemeldet habt.

Ich habe auf das einschicken der Karte verzichtet weil "nur" das Keramik der Spile abgebrochen war. Kühler wurde binnen 5 Werkstagen gut geschrieben.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Mai 2019)

Gern dürfen sie auch reparieren..also wenn sie die VII reparieren könnten...das wäre genial xD würde den golden Chip gern behalten, auch wenn dafür genau 0% Hoffnung besteht. Sie dürfen aber gern eine VII vorinstalliert mit der AIO schicken, dann dürfen sie mein Geld auch behalten 

Und ja..bin ich was froh, dass wir was erreichen konnten und ggf. potentiell vielen anderen das gleiche Schicksal ersparen können.


----------



## bigburritoboy (13. Mai 2019)

Ich freue mich wirklich unglaublich für euch! Nich jeder hat mal eben 700 Euro zum wegwerfen. Da hat mein Abendgebet ja doch was gebracht


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

Also normal kann ich ja gönnen.... aber jemand mit einem soviel besseren Chip.... 

Nein Spaß eine Rettung des Chips wäre natürlich Klasse.


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Sifusanders
> @All
> 
> Welche PCB Versionen habt ihr: 07 oder bereits 08





sifusanders schrieb:


> Musst mir nur sagen, wie ich das rausfind, dann schau ich nach der Arbeit nach 👍



Steht aufm PCB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (13. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Steht aufm PCB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die anderen blinden:" direkt über den PCI-e Kontakten."

Ich dachte erst DARPA erlaubt sich nen Scherz hab das nicht gesehen.


----------



## dontmindyou (13. Mai 2019)

Oh das geht zurück bis PCB Version 4?


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2019)

4? 
Das ist nen 07 PCB 

1. Charge




Eyren schrieb:


> Für die anderen blinden:" direkt über den PCI-e Kontakten."
> 
> Ich dachte erst DARPA erlaubt sich nen Scherz hab das nicht gesehen.



Achso, sorry. Aber da sind doch PCBs immer beschriftet


----------



## Edelhamster (13. Mai 2019)

Die 04 gibbet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dontmindyou (13. Mai 2019)

Jo ich habe gerade auf meine geschaut und das ist eine 04. 
Ich muss mich klarer ausdrücken. Habe vergessen das noch dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2019)

Achso, interessant


----------



## sifusanders (13. Mai 2019)

Hmm da müsste ich meine Karte ja auseinander bauen. Das werde ich erst tun, wenn ich mich für einen Kühler entschieden habe. So lange ist diese Info nicht besonders wichtig für mich


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Mai 2019)

Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2

04 ist wohl das Ausgangs PCB gefolgt von 07 und nun 08

Was die Unterschiede sind sei mal dahingestellt... dies weiß wohl nur AMD selbst!

Gerade die "hochauflösenden Fotos von SAPPHIRE Technology Limited
runtergeladen, und da sieht man schön dass PCB 04 wohl die erste Charge von AMD ist, bzw. war
Gibt es so viele weitere PCB Erweiterungen PCB 04 - 07 - 08

Eins könnte das UEFI Bios-Update - Erweiterungs - PCB sein.

Update:
Rage II Treiber ist da, und wieder recht stark die Seven.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-5-1


----------



## sifusanders (13. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2
> 
> 04 ist wohl das Ausgangs PCB gefolgt von 07 und nun 08
> 
> ...



Wieso sollten die ein neues PCB für das uefi BIOS Update brauchen?


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Mai 2019)

Einfach Neue Nummer vergeben,- oder aber es wurde wirklich immer weiter gefixt.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Mai 2019)

Jetzt kauf doch endlich eine und gut Mensch! 

PCB  hin oder her, entweder hast du Glück oder eben nicht.


Einen hab ich noch... Division 2, die 2 Hauptmissionen erledigt um WR4 mit dem Kapitol freizuschalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr geht aber nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Mai 2019)

Meine Karte dürfte beim Umbau einen leichten Schaden davon getragen haben.
Wenn die Temperatur im Idle unter 25° fällt zeigen sich bunte Streifen am Bildschirm und das schon beim einschalten.

Beim zocken legt sich dass dann wieder da die Temperatur steigt. Mal schauen wie sich das in Zukunft verhält, begeistert bin ich nicht. 
Hät ich bloß nie den AC Kühler montiert


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Das ist echt Pech!
Hoffentlich kannste auch noch reklamieren.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Meine Karte dürfte beim Umbau einen leichten Schaden davon getragen haben.
> Wenn die Temperatur im Idle unter 25° fällt zeigen sich bunte Streifen am Bildschirm und das schon beim einschalten.
> 
> Beim zocken legt sich dass dann wieder da die Temperatur steigt. Mal schauen wie sich das in Zukunft verhält, begeistert bin ich nicht.
> Hät ich bloß nie den AC Kühler montiert



Und wir dachten du hättest wenigstens Glück gehabt..fuq..aber so einen leichten Schaden nachzuweißen...das wird in deiner Situation extrem schwer..du hast den ALC-Kühler sicher nicht mehr rumliegen, oder? Wenn da ggf. auch Spuren drauf sind, wäre es einfach..ohne diese...wird das zu beweise wohl fast unmöglich sein


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Mai 2019)

Der Kühler liegt in der Firma und wartet darauf auf einer Seven der letzten Charge montiert zu werden, hatte da noch keine Zeit für.
Und die Karte funktioniert ja noch (im 3D Betrieb keine Fehler, Abstürze oder sonstiges), es zeigen sich nur die bunten Streifen wenn die Karte kalt ist.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Mai 2019)

Ach ********! 

Aber du hast den Schadenshergang praktisch hier dokumentiert - ALC weiss dass der Kühler kurzschliessen kann - also würde ich genau deswegen reklamieren mit Verweis auf deine Posts hier.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Mai 2019)

Im Idle unter 25 Grad, dies sollte sich binnen 1-2 Minuten legen
Trotzdem bist ebenso durch den AC Kühler geschädigt worden und hoffe das sich dies Alles OHNE Probleme für Euch Alle! lösen lassen wird.
Durch die Presse und hier im Forum, denke ich dass es keine Probleme werden wird und AC euch diese Teile tauschen wird, 
vielleicht über AMD und hofft auf ein Golden Sample, ----> von AMD ausgesucht


----------



## hks1981 (14. Mai 2019)

Darf ich mal fragen was Ihr mit Presse meint? Habe derweil nichts gefunden im Netz wo dies Thematisiert wird? Gibt es hierfür Links?


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was Ihr mit Presse meint? Habe derweil nichts gefunden im Netz wo dies Thematisiert wird? Gibt es hierfür Links?


Indirekter Kontakt zu ALC über zB. CB-Redakteur, das nehmen die dann meistens ernst, weil ja möglicherweise ein Artikel darüber kommen könnte, dass ALC zu doof dafür ist, Kühler zu bauen


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Jesaul in UK hat ne Antwort von Alphacool, wo der Fehler offiziell bestätigt wird:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 123 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Mai 2019)

Lese ich das richtig, dass die nur den Kühler ersetzen wollen, und nicht die Karte?


----------



## Pickebuh (14. Mai 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> es zeigen sich nur die bunten Streifen wenn die Karte kalt ist.



Bunte Streifen deuten auf einen Speicherschaden hin. Durch die Erwärmung verzieht sich das PCB, was insistiert, dass eine Lötstelle wohl gebrochen ist. Der Schaden wird nicht von alleine wieder weg gehen. Eventuell kann man Sie mit dem Backofenprinzip wieder richten.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig, dass die nur den Kühler ersetzen wollen, und nicht die Karte?



Du hast recht - im overclock.net liest sich das so! Das kann nicht sein.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig, dass die nur den Kühler ersetzen wollen, und nicht die Karte?



Wenn Er rechtzeitig von Alphacool gewarnt wurde, hatte Er ja noch net seine Graka beschädigt.
(hatte als Erster die Message mit der lfd. Untersuchung)
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 121 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


btw.
Rage 2 schaut gut aus:
(minFps)


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Mit Presse meine ich in diesem Fall explizit CB. Der Redakteur steht in Verbindung mit Alphacool und es wird auf CB wohl demnächst eine News dazu geben.

Gibt ja auch mit Sicherheit Betroffene, die nicht in Foren unterwegs sind und Tech-Foren gibt es extrem viele. Da bei meiner ersten Anfrage noch keiner bei ALC davon wusste...welp, keine Ahnung wie viele wirklich betroffen sind, aber durch die Mails, von denen die Nutzer berichten, welche sie von ALC erhalten haben, gibt es ja ein quasi Schuldeingeständnis von ALC. Zumindest wird Acknowledged, dass es zu Beschädigungen an der Karte kommen kann und wenn es das tut, dann ist das nicht unsere Schuld.

Ich hab mir das Gesetz zur Produkthaftung mal durchgelesen und da wird ALC, rein rechtlich, nicht drumherum kommen und wird die Karten ersetzen müssen. Ich hoffe, dass sie sich nicht krumm stellen..warum auch..für sowas haben Hersteller Haftpflichtversicherungen...also kostet die das im Endeffekt nix..nur Publicity könnte leiden, wenn sie stur sind.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

ALC sollte die Geschichte möglichst fix und sauber SELBER bereinigen. 
Sonst denkt der Versicherer nochmal über die Prämie nach. 
Das kostet ALC neben dem Ruf dann langfristig richtig Geld.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Ja, eben! Mich macht wirklich nur selbst stutzig, dass ich noch keine Mail erhalten hab. Ich werde nach der News von CB nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen. Von mir aus können die mein Geld behalten, ich nehm auch die AIO wieder, wenn die Macken ausgebügelt wurden, aber ne VII hätte ich auch gern. Die werden aber denke so oder so nicht direkt ne VII vertreiben sondern eher eine neu-gekaufte erstatten, aber da muss ich raten. Vielleicht erstatten sie mir auch meine 822 Euro, die ich für die VII bezahlt hab! Da hätte ich auch nix dagegen  Ist wirklich erst knapp 3 Monate her...man, fühlt sich schon länger an.


----------



## sifusanders (14. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Er rechtzeitig von Alphacool gewarnt wurde, hatte Er ja noch net seine Graka beschädigt.
> (hatte als Erster die Message mit der lfd. Untersuchung)
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 121 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
> 
> ...



Frame times ❤️


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Mai 2019)

Dennoch glaube ich nicht dass irgendeiner von uns die Karte ersetzt bekommt.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Das kann natürlich passieren, das ALC den kleinen Mann mit nem langem Prozess/Prozedere aushungert und hofft damit zu sparen.
(und die Kunden ohne Rechtsschutz beschei... will)

Dann ist ALC für Gamer aber komplett unten durch.
Macht sich bei "Nachrichten teilen" sicher sehr gut.
(im Internetzeitalter)


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dennoch glaube ich nicht dass irgendeiner von uns die Karte ersetzt bekommt.



Na, das wollen wir mal nicht hoffen. Zur letzten Not schalte ich die Verbraucherschutzzentrale ein. In manchen Fällen stellen die einem Anwälte oder regeln das für einen. Wir können nur hoffen, dass die ganze Sache reibungslos verläuft und hoffe ALC stellt sich hier nicht quer...nutzt denen ja auch nix. Die erleiden weit mehr Schaden, wenn sie es nicht tun. 

Weiß jemand, was bei dem Fullcover rausgekommen ist? wurden da VII ersetzt? Da waren zwar physische Beschädigungen, aber nicht direkt ein Defekt. Das bedeutet aber, wenn dort ersetzt wurde, dann müssen die das hier auch machen.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Eyren meinte  Das läuft ohne Probleme mit dem Fullcover.
Hats nur net genutzt.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eyren meinte  Das läuft ohne Probleme mit dem Fullcover.
> Hats nur net genutzt.



Hätte ich bei seiner geilen Karte auch net  läuft ja noch! aber er muss vorsichtig sein, wenn sich in Zukunft daraus Schäden ergeben, könnte er Pech haben.


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Mai 2019)

Jo Leude, nichts durcheinander bringen hier.
Die Problematik des Fullcovers wird nicht auf den GPX übertragbar sein.
Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wissen wir nur, dass Alphacool den AiO-Kühler mal prüft.
Welches Ergebnis deren Überprüfung bringt ist ungewiss. Da Sie die Käufer aber aktuell anweisen nicht umzubauen, wird ein Statement nicht ewig auf sich warten lassen.
Bin auf die Auflösung des Rätsels gespannt. Wir zu dumm oder das Produkt in der vorliegenden Form tatsächlich nicht so perfekt wie normalerweise von AC gewohnt?


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

siehe #3896


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Ja, stimme dir zu, übertragbar ist das nicht, aber so extrem viele Karten sind ja nicht durch den Fullcover zerstört wurden. Bei der AiO zumindest 3 xD Was sollen wir da auch groß falsch gemacht haben von unserer Seiten? Laut Anleitung sind an den Stellen keine WLPads. Das reicht ja fast schon. Spuren haben wir alle auf dem Kühlkörper, denke das ist hier sogar noch eindeutiger als beim Fullcover. Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Weg, wie sie sich da, rein vom Sachverhalt, herausreden wollen. Das ist unmöglich. Der Schaden ist zu 100% durch den Kühler entstanden. Zusammenbau-bedingte Fehler würden wir rein optisch auch selbst sehen können, das ist es nicht. Die Karte brachte ja bei allen von uns von Anfang an, direkt nach Umbau, kein Signal. Ob danach noch irgendetwas mit der Karte passiert ist, spielt keine Rolle, da dann der Schaden schon entstanden ist. Alles andere muss ALC nachweißen, nicht wir.

Ich weiß, dass wir im Recht sind und die müssen..aber wie gesagt..im Recht sein und Recht bekommen und alles in vernünftigen Zeiträumen..da gibt es leider Unterschiede.


----------



## dontmindyou (14. Mai 2019)

Habe gerade eine Nachricht von Alphacool erhalten die mich darum bitten, die Grafikkarte mit original Kühler, dem Eiswolf und die Rechnungen zu ihnen zu senden. Sie wollen da anscheinend das mit ihrem Versicherer klären.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Ja ich auch! Sehr gut! bring ich morgen gleich zur Post!


----------



## dontmindyou (14. Mai 2019)

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich den original Kühler noch wieder drauf mache, tendiere aber dazu mir das zu sparen. Sie würden ihn ja wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder runter nehmen.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Sei damit vorsichtig, mach ihn am BEsten wieder drauf. Nicht, dass dir dann gesagt wird, dass beim Transport iwas kaputt gegangen ist..sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Mai 2019)

Echt super wie Alphacool und Aquatuning die Sache jetzt in die Hand genommen haben. 
Auch die Kommunikation zwischen beiden Unternehmen finde ich lobenswert


----------



## dontmindyou (14. Mai 2019)

Geht klar dann baue ich den heute Abend wieder drauf.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Ja! haben auch direkt geschrieben, dass das über deren Versicherung geht. Das lässt einiges für uns hoffen! Hab auch mal gefragt wie das Ganze von Statten geht, also mit Austausch oder Erstattung des originalen Kaufpreises. Mal gucken was da kommt. Originaler Kaufpreis wäre geil bei mir..820 Tacken, aber einfach eine neue VII..das würde mich schon happy machen.



dontmindyou schrieb:


> Geht klar dann baue ich den heute Abend wieder drauf.



Ich weiß, dass ist zwar doof, aber vergiss die WLPads nicht und falls du dir originalen nicht mehr hast, nimm welche von dir! Die WLPads vom Eiswolf hab ich schon alle weggeschmissen. Nutzt ja nix, die waren eh Grütze.


----------



## dontmindyou (14. Mai 2019)

Habe ja neue bestellt und noch ein paar der alten übrig. Ansonsten bringe ich sie dir vorbei. Kenne ja jetzt deine Adresse und ich arbeite ja in der nächst größeren Stadt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Echt super wie Alphacool und Aquatuning die Sache jetzt in die Hand genommen haben.
> Auch die Kommunikation zwischen beiden Unternehmen finde ich lobenswert


Alphacool=Aquatuning=Phobya

Impressum | Alphacool - the cooling company
Impressum | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya - 85 Fotos - 1 Bewertung - IT-Unternehmen - Beckheide 13, 33689 Bielefeld, Germany

Der CEO (Nathanael Draht) ist übrigens der aus dem berühmten Alphacool-Werbevideo


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> Habe ja neue bestellt und noch ein paar der alten übrig. Ansonsten bringe ich sie dir vorbei. Kenne ja jetzt deine Adresse und ich arbeite ja in der nächst größeren Stadt.



Ach, ich werd verrückt? Kleine Welt


----------



## Eyren (14. Mai 2019)

Na super das freut mich für euch das es wohl ein Happy End gibt.

Wünsche euch von Herzen eine neue Karte die stabil mit 1999,9MHz/1199,9MHz bei zarten 1299,9mV läuft ;-P


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Mai 2019)

@WhoRainZone: 
Dass die eng verbandelt sind stimmt natürlich. Ich fand es jetzt aber trotzdem absolut sauber, dass sich neben Alphacool heute auch Aquatuning nochmal auf meine ursprüngliche Anfrage letzter Woche zurückgemeldet hat. 

Ich bin gerad einfach nur positiv gestimmt


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Na super das freut mich für euch das es wohl ein Happy End gibt.
> 
> Wünsche euch von Herzen eine neue Karte die stabil mit 1999,9MHz/1199,9MHz bei zarten 1299,9mV läuft ;-P



Danke! Ich wünsch dir auch exploding Caps     Wenn die neue Karte 1200MHz @1.6V schafft, das wäre ja schon was 

@Edelhamster Jap, da schließe ich mich an. Schon lange nicht mehr so gefreut auf die Post zu gehen 

Wow! Mein neues Galaxy S10 kommt auch morgen/übermorgen. Langsam läufts wieder  Aber! Ich hab noch eine kleine Zweifelblase im Hinterkopf..nie zu früh freuen! Aber hab trotzdem gute Laune 

Fuq! Hab gerade gesehen, Bitcoin geht wieder steil..uh weh...hoffe das wird noch bis zur Neuanschaffung nicht so heftig  naja..zur Not..hab aktuell ne Asrock V56 Ref für 250 geschossen..das langt auch erstmal D:


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Kaufpreis muss net sein. Wiederbeschaffungswert ja.
(bekommst dann ja nochmal 2 Games - Das sollte doch reichen)


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kaufpreis muss net sein. Wiederbeschaffungswert ja.
> (bekommst dann ja nochmal 2 Games - Das sollte doch reichen)



Klaro, hauptsache wieder VII, auch wenn mein golden Chip durchaus die 820 wert war xD


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

Vermutlich wirds mit W10 1903 und WDDM 2.6 auch noch gut weiter gehen mit Treiber+ in dann noch neueren Games.
Von daher ist die Radeon weiterhin interessant.

Kann einer im SlowRing den 19.5.1 zusammen mit 1903 installieren ?
(oder nur die Var. lite aus dem W10-Shop))


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Mai 2019)

Schön zu hören dass die defekten Karten nun geprüft werden und eine Regulierung über die Versicherung in Aussicht gestellt wird. 

Aber spart nicht am falschen Ende und verpackt alles anständig und versichert euer Paket! Fallstricke gibt es noch genügend. 

Schade dass man mir mit ähnlichem Problem keine Info zu kommen lässt. Die von mir nachträglich isolierten Teile bekommen nämlich soviel Druck vom Kühler, dass diese die WLPads durchbohren. Dank Nagellack aber derzeit noch ohne Konsequenzen. 

Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, noch lebt die Karte. Ein Ausfall in einigen Monaten könnte dann allerdings auch schwierig sein zu beweisen. Werd da wohl trotz erfolgloser Mails bisher nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Eyren (14. Mai 2019)

Aye, neuer Treiber drauf und wieder paar Pünktchen mehr. 7777Pkt im FS Ultra.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schön zu hören dass die defekten Karten nun geprüft werden und eine Regulierung über die Versicherung in Aussicht gestellt wird.
> 
> Aber spart nicht am falschen Ende und verpackt alles anständig und versichert euer Paket! Fallstricke gibt es noch genügend.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich werde alles Originalverpacken und zusammen in einem Karton mit Füllmaterial packen. Wenn Transportschäden entstehen, dann ist DHL dran, Retourenmarke gabs natürlich auch von ALC. Dank dir konnten wir das Problem überhaupt erst identifizieren <3

Warum ALC sich bei Turing-Karten so krumm stellt..mhm, schon blöd. Aber ja, mach das mal Druck, das geht so net!


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Mai 2019)

Wie sehr lohnt sich in euren Augen eine Vega 7 für einen 1440p@144hz Monitor?

Da im Zuge des Ryzen 3000 Release mein jetziger PC meinen „Eltern“ weitervererbt wird und der neue PC dann auch komplett auf WaKü umgebaut wird, stell ich mir die Frage ob ich entweder 

a) die jetzige Red Devil 64 in den Eltern PC wandert, ich mir ne billige ASUS hole und dann den EK-WaKü Block draufgebe

B) Die Red Devil 64 wird verkauft (circa 350€), in den Eltern PC kommt dann eine RX 570/580 und in den Haupt PC eine Vega 7 + WaKü

C) wäre dann noch, dass die Red Devil nicht verkauft wird, aber trotzdem in den Eltern PC verfrachtet wird und die Vega 7 wird ebenfalls gekauft


Der „Eltern-PC“ ist nur dafür da, dass wenn ich in den Ferien/am Wochenende (bin Student) mal bei ihnen bin, ich auch zocken kann mit meinen Freunden (ist also 10 Mal im Jahr der Fall) und weil meine Eltern auch tatsächlich nen PC benötigen, weil ihrer langsam am eingehen ist (Windows XP, Pentium 4, 1GB RAM) - massig GPU Leistung wird de facto nicht gebraucht, aber nice-To-have wäre es dann aber trotzdem, wenn ich mich da nicht umgewöhnen muss 

Zu Navi 20 für 2020 weiß man halt nichts außer dass es High-End wird, aber das kann auch wieder nichts werden oder es gibt sie dann nur zu horrenden Preisen. Von daher...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. Mai 2019)

Yesss!  Ich freue mich für euch, Jungs!

@Shorty: schreib die nochmal an mit Bezug auf diese Geschichte hier und den Bildern mit kaputten WLPs, vllt tut sich dann was


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Mai 2019)

@SnaxeX Die Vega64 reicht für WQHD eigentlich noch. In neueren Spielen wird es dann aber knapp. Hab selbst einen 155Hz WQHD-Dell und das lohnt sich mit der VII schon. Sogar in weniger Hardcore-Grafiklastigen Spielen wie DMC bin ich nicht immer bei 155FPS, meist zw. 120-140. In Spielen wie ACO oder The Witcher auch mal nur in der 60-90FPS-Range, je nach Setting und Settings. Lohnen ist immer so eine Sache. Wenn du in Shootern die Details auch herunterdrehen kannst und in RPGs, etc. zufrieden bist, solange du in der Freesync range liegst (meist 48-144HZ), dann behalte die Vega64, lohnt sich dann ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2019)

Freut mich das nach dem Schrecken doch noch eine positive Wendung genommen hat das ganze.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2019)

@snaxe
Ideal für h2o wäre ne stinknormale 64Ref weil man Da ein LC-Bios draufpacken kann/konnte.(zumindestens vor Adrenalin)
Goggle mal ob Du die Powercolor-Blower irgendwo preiswert erstehen kannst. 
Bei MF mit 435 etwas viel, dafür mit 2x Games.
(erst nach mehr Schmackes fragen und dann ne Strixx = Anachronismus)

Ob die MSi-Blower noch kompatibel sind weiss ich net.
(auch schlecht verfügbar)

Oder
Optimistisch gleich ne 64@h2o komplett  gebraucht kaufen:
XFX Radeon Vega 64 8GB Grafikkarte mit EK Full Cover Waterblock  | eBay
(muss ja nur bis Navi halten)



btw.
Gibt es Probleme mit dem 19.5.1 ?
Bei manchen Usern funzt evtl. GPU-Z net richtig. 
Oder mussten mit dem HBM-Takt ein mue runter.

Und man kann sich dazu mal Build 1903 antun:
Windows 10 19H1: Jetzt ISO herunterladen


----------



## drstoecker (14. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde alles Originalverpacken und zusammen in einem Karton mit Füllmaterial packen. Wenn Transportschäden entstehen, dann ist DHL dran, Retourenmarke gabs natürlich auch von ALC. Dank dir konnten wir das Problem überhaupt erst identifizieren <3
> 
> Warum ALC sich bei Turing-Karten so krumm stellt..mhm, schon blöd. Aber ja, mach das mal Druck, das geht so net!


 
Denkt dran ne zusätzliche versandversicherung mitzubuchen falls ihr keine paketmarke von alphacool/aquatuning bekommt. Versicherungswert liegt mit dhl paket bei 500€!


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Mai 2019)

Marke gibts von ALC! Das gehört sich ja auch so! Heute nachmittag gehts zur Post


----------



## Benji21 (15. Mai 2019)

Sapphire Radeon VII bei Caseking im Angebot: 649 Euro.

Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

In UK hat Jesaul jetzt auch Bilder vom Support bekommen:_ genau wie Shorty vermutet hat
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 125 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Wenn man nur die mechanisch beschädigten Pfennigartikel austauschen bräuchte  wäre das genial.
(und der Chip und von Shadow könnte evtl. weiterleben)


----------



## Benji21 (15. Mai 2019)

War ja ein paar Tage nicht hier zum lesen, kann es sein dass der Alphacool Block die Karten zersägt hat? o0


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Mai 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> War ja ein paar Tage nicht hier zum lesen, kann es sein dass der Alphacool Block die Karten zersägt hat? o0


Jo, zumindest bei einigen.
ALC hat aber den Fehler schon zugegeben


----------



## Benji21 (15. Mai 2019)

*******, das ist richtig ärgerlich...


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Mai 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> War ja ein paar Tage nicht hier zum lesen, kann es sein dass der Alphacool Block die Karten zersägt hat? o0



Ja, bei mir z.B. und @Edelhamster und @dont...war net witzig, aber wird nun alles geregelt.

@RX480 hatte AMD dazu ja mal angeschrieben (Der Support ist übrigends super nett!) und die meinten, auch wenn das nur die Bauteile sind..der ganze Prozess und Tests usw. ... das lohnt nicht. Also quasi, egal was an der Karte ist, lohnt sich alles nicht, immer wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Alleine die Analyse ist zu teuer für alles was unter 1000 Euro kostet..und selbst dann ist es zweifelhaft.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. Mai 2019)

@Shadow: wenn du Verbindungen zum nahen Osten hättest könnte man das da reparieren. Ich habe meine leider schon lange verloren. Ich meine zu den Tekkies, die sowas mal gemacht haben. 

Kriegt man überhaupt die kaputte Karte wieder zurück?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Mai 2019)

Meinst du bei AMD oder jetzt was ALC machen wird? Keine Ahnung, denke eher nicht. Entweder Austausch oder Ersatz, in beiden Fällen wird die defekte Karte wohl zu Versicherungs- und Analysezwecken aufgehoben. Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber in anderen Bereichen wird das durchaus so gemacht.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (15. Mai 2019)

Nö, wenn man die Karte zurück bekommen würde, könnte man was privat probieren


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Nö, wenn man die Karte zurück bekommen würde, könnte man was privat probieren



Ja, da würde ich sogar selbst basteln ggf...aber ich denke nicht, dass man die zurückbekommt


----------



## DARPA (15. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wir zu dumm oder das Produkt in der vorliegenden Form tatsächlich nicht so perfekt wie normalerweise von AC gewohnt?


Alphacool und perfekt habe ich aber auch noch nie in einem Satz gelesen ^^


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Mal ganz langsam mit den jungen Pferden.

Ich weiss jetzt net ob der User in UK wo Es funzt ein anderes PCB hat, aber bei Ihm sind die Temps mit dem Eiswolf net schlecht.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Mai 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon VII bei Caseking im Angebot: 649 Euro.
> 
> Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2



Ist kein Angebot, die ist da shcon länger drinnen mit dem Preis 

Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich wo die Vega 64 billig bekomme (gab vor ein paar Tagen ein Angebot bei Conrad.de mit der Vega 64 FE für 300€, leider verpasst) - je nachdem, ob ich dann bis dahin eine Vega 64 billig gefunden habe oder nicht, wirds dann das oder eine Vega 7.


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Die Frontier ist net einfach zu händeln.Für normales Gaming net sinnvoll vom P/L her.
(siehe Blazethelight im UV-Thread)


----------



## _Berge_ (15. Mai 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon VII bei Caseking im Angebot: 649 Euro.
> 
> Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2



Schöner Preis, hätte hier auch zugeschlagen wenn ich sie nicht hätte über die Firma bestellen können  

Gratz an alle geschädigten zum Erfolg, das ALC sich nun kümmert


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Frontier ist net einfach zu händeln.Für normales Gaming net sinnvoll vom P/L her.
> (siehe Blazethelight im UV-Thread)



Meinte mit FE einfach die normale V64 mit Referenz Kühler. Die wird dann eh auf WaKü umgebaut.


----------



## gbm31 (15. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> In UK hat Jesaul jetzt auch Bilder vom Support bekommen:_ genau wie Shorty vermutet hat
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 125 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community



Das sind doch die Bilder von Edelhamster! Siehe https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-377.html#post9851286


----------



## drstoecker (15. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Frontier ist net einfach zu händeln.Für normales Gaming net sinnvoll vom P/L her.
> (siehe Blazethelight im UV-Thread)


Es war die Msi blower Version, nicht frontier!


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Das sind doch die Bilder von Edelhamster! Siehe https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-377.html#post9851286



Ja..die hab ich denen natürlich als Beweis gesendet. Gut..dass sie auf Daten von Anwendern zurückgreifen müssen 

@Edelhamster du hast uns und viele andere durch deine Mühe gerettet! <3


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Hat denn inzwischen schon mal Jemand W10 build 1903 draufgepackt ?
Bei Vega@19.5.1 scheints gut zu funzen. Der User hat auch die Chipsatztreiber aktualisiert.
Windows 10 1903 with the Latest AMD driver.  A True game changer that needs all benchmarks looked at | guru3D Forums

Die Bezeichnung vom Thread ist sicher etwas zu reisserisch.(Evtl. kommt sein + nur durch MemTweak)
Kann denn WDDM 2.6 rückwärts bei älteren Sachen überhaupt wirksam werden?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Mai 2019)

@RX480 mhm, interessant. Kann man das Update denn irgendwo beziehen, wenn man kein insider ist? Bin ich schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr xD

29k graphics Score..auch mit ner Vega64 (1800 im Bild, also real wahrscheinlich um die (1650-1700MHz Takt) ist schon heftig! Das ist knapp optimierte Stock-Performance von ner VII.


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

Windows 10 19H1: Jetzt ISO herunterladen
Eigentlich solltest Du die neue Graka dann ja auch mit nem frischen Sys einweihen.

Wie bereits gesagt schlägt die Vega ja auch gut auf ne vergrößerte tRef an.(MemTweak)
Die Seven anscheinend net.
Er hat sicher auf der RX64devil auch noch nen powermod von hellm und ca.450W+ draufgehabt.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138

edit:
AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | Page 7 | guru3D Forums
Seine Timings siehe Anhang mit nem älteren W10 1809-Run.
mögliche Erklärung zu W10 1903 ist evtl. die verbesserte spectre-Lösung
Mitigating Spectre variant 2 with Retpoline on Windows - Microsoft Tech Community - 295618
edit2:
Ein anderer User mit 1903 hat keine Steigerung beim GrafikScore.
Ob der CPU-Score anders aussieht, sagt Er net.
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 126 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

btw.
Inzwischen auch ein Waterblock von Barrow:
FormulaMod - Barrow BS-AMRVII-PA, LRC 2.0 Full Cover Graphics Card Water Cooling Blocks, For AMD Founder Edition Radeon VII for water cooling
YouTube


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Mai 2019)

Wie man in dem YT-Video schön sehen kann, dass der Steg für die Spannungswandler viel schmaler ist als auf der Eiswolf-AIO und trotzdem alles mit WLPads vollgekleistert ist. Welp..und das bei dem Preis xD


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Kommt da noch die Steuer obendrauf? (USA-->Dtl.)

btw.
Habe im Post#3960 nochmal seine Timings ergänzt.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Mai 2019)

Preise waren doch schon in Euro angegeben? So um die 88 Euro?

Memory OC ist ja schon ein Krampf wenn man das letzte bissl an MHz herausholen will..aber dann noch timing tweaks dazu..a whole new world of Pain. Das 100% rock stable zu bekommen überall und 24/7..damn.


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Du hast Dir doch ne 56 für zwischendurch bestellt.
Da einfach mal tRef 3120--> 31200 reicht schon.

Warum eigentlich die AsRock ? Die MSi ist mit größeren Luftauslässen kühler.
(Waterblock?)


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Mai 2019)

Die nehmen sich nicht viel und naja. Günstiger als die Pulse und wenn mir die Asrock V56 gefällt (also ggf. mit Samsung HBM) dann bietet sich das Ref-Design an und es kommt ein Morpheus drauf. Kann ich wieder basteln und hab net viel mehr als für die Pulse gezahlt.

Aber ja, ich teste die timings mal wenn die Asrock da ist. Sollte im Laufe des heutigen Tages kommen


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Aber die Vega-Edition vom Morpheus nehmen:
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber

Viel Spass!


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Mai 2019)

Ja! Danke! Ich freu mich schon..aber bei der Lieferzeit..kann noch dauern xD generell würde mir die V56 auch reichen (falls Samung HBM). Mit Morhpeus geht das Teil locker auf 1700MHz/1100MHz, dazu noch die Verbesserungen von WIN10 mit Redpoline und ggf. noch Timings anpassen...da könnte man einer Stock-VII bis auf 10% nah kommen. Verbrauch..nunja xD das ist dann wieder so eine Sache, aber ich steh dazu. Ich liebe alle Vega-Karten <3 Von 250W auf 450W prügeln, einfach weil man Bock hat. Viel Glück an die grünen Heinzelmännchen mit Ihren verschlossenen RTX-Karten.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Mai 2019)

Google Photos

PCB 08


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja! Danke! Ich freu mich schon..aber bei der Lieferzeit..kann noch dauern xD generell würde mir die V56 auch reichen (falls Samung HBM). Mit Morhpeus geht das Teil locker auf 1700MHz/1100MHz, dazu noch die Verbesserungen von WIN10 mit Redpoline und ggf. noch Timings anpassen...da könnte man einer Stock-VII bis auf 10% nah kommen. Verbrauch..nunja xD das ist dann wieder so eine Sache, aber ich steh dazu. Ich liebe alle Vega-Karten <3 Von 250W auf 450W prügeln, einfach weil man Bock hat. Viel Glück an die grünen Heinzelmännchen mit Ihren verschlossenen RTX-Karten.


Was sind verschlossene rtx karten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (16. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Windows 10 19H1: Jetzt ISO herunterladen
> Eigentlich solltest Du die neue Graka dann ja auch mit nem frischen Sys einweihen.
> 
> Wie bereits gesagt schlägt die Vega ja auch gut auf ne vergrößerte tRef an.(MemTweak)
> ...



Das sieht gut aus! Werd ich heute doch wieder nicht zum Spielen kommen, muss Benchen.....


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Mai 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Was sind verschlossene rtx karten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Verschlossene RTX-karten sind in dem Zusammenhang von Nvidia aufgezwungene TDP-Targets, welche sich ohne Hard-Mods nicht aushebeln lassen. Die Karte sind rein technisch super, soll mich keine falsch verstehen. Turing ist eine hoch-effiziente Architektur. Nvidia schießt sich da aber selbst ins Bein. Gäbe es wie bei AMD kein TDP-Limit, dann könnte man eine RTX2070 ohne weiteres auf oder gar über RTX2080-Niveau heben. 2080 über 2080Ti und quasi jede Karte könnte die nächst höhere übertrumpfen. Auf Kosten der Leistungsaufnahme, natürlich. Klar, die Karten werden dann sauheiß, aber dafür gibts ja AiO, Fullcover-Blocks oder auch potente Air-Cooler wie den Morpheus.

Ich rede mir nicht ein, dass AMD Probleme hätte, wenn NVidia noch so offen wäre wie früher. Auf jeden Fall! Aber diese Verschlossenheit ist genau mein Problem mit den Grünen. Ich selbst hatte mal die günstigste RTX2080 von KFA² und war selbst von dieser Karte und dem Kühlsystem überzeugt. Sogar mit den TDP-Limits hab ich den Core-Clock auf 2GHz bekommen und +1000 auf den Speicher (in Afterburner), aber bei 1,05~V war Schluss. Die Karte wurde auch nur max 67° warm und war nicht laut. Da wären locker 2.2Ghz drin gewesen bei 1,1-1,15V, aber nope. Sehr Schade. Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn ich künstlich eingeschränkt werde. Man kann die Vega56 auch über die Vega64 heben. Die Vega64 LC auch über die Radeon VII. Wo ist das Problem? Das stört bei AMD niemanden und die Karten verkaufen sich trotzdem gut.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Mai 2019)

Das stimmt ntürlich

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus! Werd ich heute doch wieder nicht zum Spielen kommen, muss Benchen.....



Bei nem anderen User hat sich mit 1903 nix getan. Sagt aber net, wie es mit CPU-Score ausschaut. Könnte je nach CPU unterschiedlich sein.
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 126 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

btw.
Mal speziell zu Vega. Wenn man mit dem MemTweak mehr Speicherdurchsatz erzielt steigt die Shaderauslastung.
Das kann die Graka nur in Points umsetzen wenn die TDP net limitiert.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei nem anderen User hat sich mit 1903 nix getan. Sagt aber net, wie es mit CPU-Score ausschaut. Könnte je nach CPU unterschiedlich sein.
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 126 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community



Warum sollte sich denn da auch was tun?


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Beim CPU-Score weiss ich jetzt net ob das Paging Einfluss hat.
Wenn 1903 da inzwischen eine bessere Lösung gegen Spectre  nutzt, who knows.
(Er wundert sich ja vor Allem über CPU+Combined.)

btw.
Wieviel W Ihn der Grafikscore kostet sagt Er ja net explizit. Da ist mit 100% Lüfter bei der Devil
sicher Einiges möglich.(mit mod)
Igor war 2017 mit der LC@Chiller ja auch schon >>400W.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. Mai 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein, weil du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast und dass das Einzige ist, was du bisher zur Schau gestellt hast.



Man muss eben wissen, welches Risiko man mit Bastlereien eingeht.
Ich wäge da ab. Wakü Kühung vs leise Lufkühlung ohne Aufwand und Arbeit + Garantie, ja da nehme ich doch eben gleich lieber eine gute Karte die leise und kühl ist, anstatt da rumzuschrauben.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Siehe oben, du begreifst nicht, dass diese Kühlerkombination für 190€ keine Notlösung darstellt, sondern eher die letzte Ausbaustufe vor eine kompletten Custom-Wakü.



Ich präzisiere, eine Lösung die sich aus preisleistungssicht nicht ansatzweise rechnet? Also eine unsinnige Lösung?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Siehe oben, du brauchst erstmal Ahnung von der Materie.



Ich habe genug Ahnung von der Materie, selbst schon Custom Builds angefertigt, auch hier ein nettes stehen, aber rein wegen der Optik.
Leistungstechnisch bringt es ja nichts und das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist auch komplett für den Poppes.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein, der Arme leidet an seiner beschränkten Sichtweise, Brüder im Geiste.



Man muss halt wissen wann man aufhören muss.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bin dann mal wieder auf Tauchstation und drücke den Betroffenen die Daumen, dass sie nicht auf dem Schaden vonseiten Alphacool sitzen bleiben.



Erst einmal wird geklärt werden von welcher Seite der Schaden zugeführt wurde, wie hier zu lesen gehts wahrscheinlich über die Versicherung, das ist dan schon eine kundenfreundliche Lösung.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Man muss eben wissen, welches Risiko man mit Bastlereien eingeht.



Darum der Kauf, des für diese Karte vorgesehenen Kühlers. 
Der wurde mit dem Ziel verkauft die Karte kühler und leiser zu betreiben, nicht kurz zu schließen. So einfach.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich wäge da ab. Wakü Kühung vs leise Lufkühlung ohne Aufwand und Arbeit + Garantie, ja da nehme ich doch eben gleich lieber eine gute Karte die leise und kühl ist, anstatt da rumzuschrauben.



Wo ein Produktfehler auftritt ist völlig irrelevant, der Schaden muss in beiden Fällen reguliert werden. 
Man munkelt sogar, dass sogar GPU's schon Defekt beim Endverbraucher gelandet sind, ganz ohne eine einzige Schraube zu bewegen.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere, eine Lösung die sich aus preisleistungssicht nicht ansatzweise rechnet? Also eine unsinnige Lösung?



Ein wenig anmaßend, was du hier von dir gibst. 
Du entscheidest jedenfalls nicht, was für mich aus Preis-Leistungssicht Sinn macht oder nicht. 
Inwieweit das etwas mit einem fehlerhaften Produkt zu tun hat erschließt sich mir auch nicht.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich habe genug Ahnung von der Materie, selbst schon Custom Builds angefertigt, auch hier ein nettes stehen, aber rein wegen der Optik.
> Leistungstechnisch bringt es ja nichts und das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist auch komplett für den Poppes.



Ja, da scheint jemand wirklich unglaublich viel Ahnung von der Materie zu haben. 
Bist du sicher, dass du hier zwischen all den Anfängern richtig bist? 
Da gibt es doch sicherlich Bereiche im Internet, in denen man dein Wissen wertschätzt.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Man muss halt wissen wann man aufhören muss.



Wahre Worte, mach uns das mal vor.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Erst einmal wird geklärt werden von welcher Seite der Schaden zugeführt wurde.



Denk dran, niemand f***t so hart wie Karma. 

Also spar dir dein Spott und geh wieder "Bastlereien".


----------



## gbm31 (16. Mai 2019)

Ohne deine Zitate hätte ich den Quatsch gar nicht erst gesehen...


----------



## bigburritoboy (16. Mai 2019)

Weil ihr hier alle so hilfsbereit seid: ich habe in der WaKü-Kaufberatung einen Thread erstellt, ev. mag mir da jemand von hier ein wenig helfen, da ja doch einige die VII unter H2O gesetzt haben. Danke ☺


----------



## Eyren (16. Mai 2019)

Antwort ist raus im WaKü-Thread.  Wenn du 16/10 Schlauch anstrebst hab ich noch 4-6 Fittinge von Alphacool rumfliegen im Keller die ich dir zusenden kann. (Softtube)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Mai 2019)

falls noch wer bedarf hat - sechs_neunund.zwanzig im mindstar!
16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

+wwz & d2


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Mai 2019)

https://www.amazon.it/Sapphire-Rade...ds=radeon+VII&qid=1558046062&s=gateway&sr=8-1


Über Amazon.it die Sapphire Radeon VII für 687 Euro 
   ---->  (Versand durch Amazon.EU. srl)

Für Euch aus Deutschland wohl unter 670 Euro da 19% Mwst. 
und die Beiden Games werden wohl nicht mit dabei sein.

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht.
Bin auch schon am Grübeln,- oder noch den kommenden Montag abwarten, da womöglich minimale Navi Infos.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2019)

Als wenn du jemals bei einem Angebot zuschlagen würdest.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Mai 2019)

Doch doch, aber zuerst muss die RX Vega 64 weg
und in einer Woche verliere ich erneut an Wert. (Zwecks Navi)


----------



## hks1981 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich warte bis Navi anklopft, dann werden die VII günstiger werden, wenn nicht sogar Navi das bessere liefern. Finde die Navi mit dem Lüftersetup um den Preis leider zu teuer.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Leistungstechnisch bringt es ja nichts und das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist auch komplett für den Poppes.



Achso, Wasserkühlung bringt Leistungstechnisch gar nichts?
Dann erklär doch mal, wie du 350W von nem Grafikchip abführst, ohne, dass der Chip heißer als 50°C 
Mit Luftkühlung.
Und Silent.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Mai 2019)

Joar, ich muss nun warten was Alphacool sagt und wenn ich weiß, ob ich entweder die Karte direkt ersetzt bekomme (glaube ich nicht, denn wie wollen die die Garantie abwickeln  falls damit was ist) oder direkt Geld bekomme (sehr wahrscheinlich), dann werde ich mir eine VII holen..wenn ich glück hab und das schnell geht...dann kann meine V56 vlt doch noch zurück  Ist wieder ein Hynix-Krüppel geworden und ich hab mal wieder gelernt, wenn Leute vor dem Flash mit Hynix warnen, dann sollte ich mich daran halten. Hat schon paar mal geklappt..kann aber auch böse Enden  (Dank Dual-BIOS aber kein Thema  ) Ich hatte mal ne V56 für nen Kollegen..da lief der Hynix mit dem V64 BIOS und gar auf 1125MHz..ich glaub das ist eine gewaltige Ausnahme


----------



## hks1981 (17. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Joar, ich muss nun warten was Alphacool sagt und wenn ich weiß, ob ich entweder die Karte direkt ersetzt bekomme (glaube ich nicht, denn wie wollen die die Garantie abwickeln  falls damit was ist) oder direkt Geld bekomme (sehr wahrscheinlich), dann werde ich mir eine VII holen..wenn ich glück hab und das schnell geht...dann kann meine V56 vlt doch noch zurück  Ist wieder ein Hynix-Krüppel geworden und ich hab mal wieder gelernt, wenn Leute vor dem Flash mit Hynix warnen, dann sollte ich mich daran halten. Hat schon paar mal geklappt..kann aber auch böse Enden  (Dank Dual-BIOS aber kein Thema  ) Ich hatte mal ne V56 für nen Kollegen..da lief der Hynix mit dem V64 BIOS und gar auf 1125MHz..ich glaub das ist eine gewaltige Ausnahme



Das mit deiner VII tut mir wirklich leid und ich finde es super, dass du jetzt eine Lösung bekommen hast und drücke dir auch wirklich von ganzen Herzen die Daumen, dass es schnell geht, aber was ich nicht in Ordnung finde, dass du eine Karte Orderst und diese dann auch wieder retour schicken willst. Somit ist nun auch wieder eine weitere gebrauchte Karte am Markt obwohl alles in Ordnung war und es keinen Grund gab diese Karte wieder zurück zu schicken. Diese Praxis halte ich wirklich nicht für in Ordnung. Da hätte ich lieber 2-3 Wochen anderwertig mich beschäftigt, bevor ich einfach eine Karte retour schicke nur weil ich es nicht erwarten konnte bis ich wieder meine habe und dann ein anderer User eventuell deine Karte die du ja anscheinend auch noch mit einem BIOS Flash bestückt.

Du erwartest ja auch von AC Fairness und hast daran geglaubt das die euch unterstützen und dann machst du aber so einen Weg? Schade wirklich schade.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Mai 2019)

Naja, ich Vergleich das immer mit Kleidung. Wenn leute sich online Kleider kaufen, dann gehen die fast immer zurück. Die werden ja manchmal nicht nur ausgepackt, drangehalten und dann wieder verpackt und weggeschickt. Die meisten ziehen die Klamotten an, vlt auch ein paar Tage und schicken die dann wieder zurück. Da würde ich sagen, dass es sich hier um einen Wertverlust handelt, ganz massiv sogar. Aber eine Grafikkarte, welche gerade einmal ein paar Tage in Benutzung war. Da kommt ein neuer Kleber drauf und fertig, dann ist die Karte wie neu. Wirklich staub ansammeln tut sich da nicht wirklich. Dafür beschäftigt die Aktion aber DHL und ich bezahle ja auch die überzogenen Versandkosten bei Mindfactory..bei amazon kann man da schon mehr Zweifel haben, besonders mit den Arbeitsbedingungen. Ich kaufe auch immer Service-Level Gold dazu, also verdient die Wirtschaft und Mindfactory wenigstens ein bisschen daran. 

Da die V56 Hynix Speicher hat ist das für mich so oder so ein KO-Kriterium. 2nd-Rate-Müll behalte ich nicht. Das ist, als wenn du dir ein Fahrrad kaufst und schon vorher weißt, dass die Federgabel nach einem Jahr den Geist aufgeben wird und generell sehr hart ist. Das kauft man sich gar nicht erst, ja, aber hier kann ich ja nicht in die Karte schauen. Ob Samsung oder Hynix verbaut ist wird nicht ausgewiesen. Hätte die Karte Samsung, dann hätte ich sie behalten, morpheus gekauft und yolo bissl gebastelt und dann später für den PC meiner Frau, aber so, nee, die geht aus Prinzip zurück. Ich behalte ja auch keine Klamotten die nicht passen. Es passt einfach nicht. Leider war die Pulse V56 die ich vor einer Woche gekauft hab auch mit Hynix ausgestattet. Die geht auch wieder zurück. Klar, ich könnte jetzt sagen, dass ich dann jemand anders eine Karte mit Hynix bekommt, aber die meisten stört das nicht. Die merken das nicht einmal. Den Schaden hat hier (wenn auch nur extrem minimal, wenn überhaupt) Mindfactory. Alle anderen Profitieren. Also DHL, ich und der nächste, der die Karte vlt einen Müh billiger bekommt. After all, ich hab sie ja getestet, also gibts sogar Pre-tested Ware, welche dann nicht retouniert werden muss bzgl. eines Defekts. Aber praktisch verliert die Karte ja keinen Wert. OCen lässt sie sich auch gut. Bei 0.95V schlappe 1550-1620MHz und 935MHz auf dem HBM geht auch. Ich frag meist sogar im Freundeskreis, ob jemand die Karte will. Dann haben sie was getestetes und Garantie ist ja die gleiche und keine Katze-im-Sack.

Wenn Leute sich sachen kaufen und die in 2 Wochen kaputt-nutzen..das schadet uns allen. Das macht Verkäufer weniger kulant und ist schlecht für Community und Handel. Das mache ich ja nicht. Ich gehe sehr sorgsam mit meinen Sachen um, an den Karten ist ja nix, also gar nix. BIOS-Flash lässt sich einfach rückgängig machen und es ist nie etwas gewesen. Jetzt die Asrock V56 war auch schon bei jemand anderen, wohl zu laut gewesen, da ansonsten die Karte einwandfrei ist. Effektiv macht das Mindfactory auch keine Arbeit. Ich hab selbst schon im Technik-Versand gearbeitet. Geben die Rücksender keine Fehler an und schreiben einfach "zu laut oder gefällt mir einfach nicht", dann wird die Karte äüßerlich betrachtet, umverpackt, fertig. nichtmal 5 min Arbeit. Lohnt sich halt nicht, dass weiter zu analysieren. Da ist es günstiger, falls wirklich defekt, die Karte dann wieder zurückschicken zu lassen. Ist leider so, kann ich aber auch voll verstehen. 

Daher hab ich moralisch auch keine Bedenken. Es schadet niemanden wenn ich es fair behandle und sorgsam mit der Ware umgehe. Nichtmal der Händler wird viel belastet, wie gesagt, ich lass ja knapp 14 Euro für Versand/Gold-Service da, den ich eh nicht nutze. Das deckt deren Versand und Material-Abnutzung locker ab. Gewinn gibts keinen, aber dafür gewinne ich und die Logistik und der nächste hat ne Top-Karte. Anfangs, und bevor ich im Handel gearbeitet habe, hatte ich auch Bedenken. Jetzt allerdings nicht im geringsten, ich bleibe ja fair. Leute, welche Karten kaputtbasteln (also mit Absicht und fahrlässig) und die dann zurückschicken (klappt bei Amazon leider trotzdem, die Schwelle, bis sich Recherchen und die Analyse der Ware wirklich lohnen...viel zu hoch!), ja das sind die, welche rechtlich belangt werden sollten. und zwar immer! Ist halt schwierig.

Aber ja! Ich danke dir, freue mich auch, dass meine VII wohl ersetzt wird! <3


----------



## sifusanders (17. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Radeon VII RIP - Killed by Alphacool Eiswolf


In der Signatur hahahah. Gerade erst gesehn


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, ich Vergleich das immer mit Kleidung. Wenn leute sich online Kleider kaufen, dann gehen die fast immer zurück. Die werden ja manchmal nicht nur ausgepackt, drangehalten und dann wieder verpackt und weggeschickt. Die meisten ziehen die Klamotten an, vlt auch ein paar Tage und schicken die dann wieder zurück. Da würde ich sagen, dass es sich hier um einen Wertverlust handelt, ganz massiv sogar. Aber eine Grafikkarte, welche gerade einmal ein paar Tage in Benutzung war. Da kommt ein neuer Kleber drauf und fertig, dann ist die Karte wie neu. Wirklich staub ansammeln tut sich da nicht wirklich.



Du irrst dich in diesem Punkt gewaltig. Zum einen kann Kleidung durchaus unpassend sein, wohingegen es bei einer GPU in vielerlei Hinsicht wenig Spielraum gibt. Dein Bios-Flash, trotz des Hynix Speichers ist wie der Versuch aus einem 20€ Poloshirt ein Lacoste-Shirt draus zu machen, nur will das Krokodil eben nicht so richtig halten.

Deine Aussagen zum Bestellverhalten von "Leuten" basiert allein auf deinen Annahmen und sollen dein eigenes Fehlverhalten rechtfertigen? Allein der Vergleich von evtl. getragener Kleidung und einer geflashten GPU ist schon ein wenig wirr. Vor allem weil niemand weiß, was du geflashed hast und ob du wirklich keinen Schaden verursacht hast. So ein Extreme-OC Stickstoff-Bios macht durchaus Schaden auf der falschen Karte.

Weiterhin darf der Verkäufer den bereits gebrauchten Artikel gar nicht mehr als Neuware verkaufen. Deine kühne Annahme, neuer Kleber drauf und fertig ist also falsch. Dank Leuten wie dir, müssen die Karten überprüft werden oder erstmal auf in den Werkszustand zurückversetzt werden, vom Mehraufwand durch sinnlosen Versand abgesehen.

Anschließend findest du diese Ware in Sonderangeboten, Outlet etc. mit entsprechenden Rabatten und Infos über den Gebrauchszustand.

Warum kann man denn, wenn es eh nur um eine Übergangslösung geht, nicht einfach mit etwas Wertverlust als Gebraucht mit Rechnung vom xxxx weiterverkaufen?

Finde ich nicht gut, beim Alphacool Thema hab ich gern geholfen aber hiermit machst du dich nicht beliebt. Du solltest auch nicht vergessen, dass nicht alle Unternehmen wie Amazon im Geld schwimmen und Rücksendungen ungesehen verbrennen. Manche Unternehmen sind gewillt faire Löhne zu zahlen und haben nur einen Bruchteil des von dir angenommenen Gewinns und dazu zählen eben auch deutsche Shops.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, es ist dein gutes Recht Ware innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitraumes zurück zu schicken, allerdings zwingt dich keiner dazu vorher die Grenzen der Karte auszuloten. Wo diese liegen könnten, war dir dank des Hynix Speicher offenbar auch vorher klar. Nach solchen Eingriffen, ist das unkommentierte Zurücksenden wegen "Nichtgefallens" schon irgendwo Betrug, meiner Meinung nach.

Und wenn man schon sowas nötig hat, muss man damit hier nicht hausieren, reicht wenn das Einige wenige so betreiben, mehr Nachahmer braucht es da nicht.

Viel Erfolg noch mit deiner VII.


----------



## gbm31 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich blase mal ins gleiche Horn. Ein Freund von mir hat zeitgleich mit mir beim Mindstar zugeschlagen, als ich meine zweite Karte gekauft habe. 

Seine kam im Gegensatz zu meiner in deutlich gebrauchtem Zustand, Kratzer auf den polierten Alukanten, Fingerabdrücke, Spuren an den Kühlerschrauben, komische Temperaturen, ein Lüfter stand wegen Berührung mit dem Kabel, Karton mit Knicken und Innenkarton ausgelutscht. 

Ging genauso wieder zurück mit Kommentar defekt, und der Freund hat meine erste Karte übernommen.  Meine Hardware geht grundsätzlich in Foren oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen weg.

Da hat sich wohl jemand für 2 Wochen eine Gratis VII geleistet oder ausgiebigst getestet... 

Da kann ich auch verstehen wenn man dann für eine einfache Rücksendung wegen Nichtgefallen oder sonstwas harmlosem plötzlich ordentlich Wertverlust zahlen darf.

Eigentlich ist dieser ganze Komfort bis morgen da Quatsch ********, die Leute bestellen oft ohne wirklich zu überlegen ob sie etwas wirklich benötigen. Sehr gut für die Ökobilanz... Sorry fürs auskotzen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Mai 2019)

ach, genehmigt. Schlußendlich haste ja auch vollkommen recht.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Mai 2019)

Ja, es ist furchtbar, wenn Leute wirklich schindluder mit solchen Sachen treiben und dann einfach zurückschicken als wäre nix gewesen. BIOS flashen mache ich auch nur, wenn die Karten Dual-BIOS haben. Damit kann ich zu 100% sichergehen, dass nichts passieren kann. Ein LC-BIOS wäre natürlich grob fahrlässig, es wird nur ein BIOS des baugleichen Modells und des gleichen Herstellers geflasht mit Ausnahme der Pulse. Da bietet sich das XFX Double Edition BIOS an, da beide im Nano-Style sind.

Ich mach da keine Kratzer rein..baue meine PC-Hardware auch zu 99% mit Handschuhen ein, ausser sie ist schon älter und ich muss nur was umbasteln, dann ists mir auch egal. Hab ja auch gefragt, ob jemand die Karte will, mach ich immer, aber in dem Fall wollte mein Bekanntenkreis leider nicht.

Vor Unternehmen jeder Art, ach generell dem Wirtschaftssystem und Kapitalismus dieser Welt ggü, habe ich 0 Respekt und werde diesen auch nie haben. Alles basiert darauf entweder durch Ausbeute oder auf dem Rücken der Arbeit einen Mehrwert zu schaffen, wo eigentlich gar keiner existiert. Profit ist eh nur durch die Ressource Mensch "erwirtschaften" lassen. Immerhin kann man aus einem Apfel ja nicht einfach 2 Äpfel machen. Man kann aber jemanden einen Apfel zum Wert von 2 Äpfeln verkaufen und dann diese 2 Äpfel davon kaufen. Das ganze Wirtschaftssystem ist Betrug und Ausbeute. Aus diesem Grund interessieren mich nur die Menschen, nicht die Unternehmen selbst. Ich würde nie beschädigte Ware zurückgeben. Wenn MF mehr Leute zum testen Einstellen müssen und den Besitzern dadurch Geld verloren geht, aber jemand Arbeit hat, dann hab ich sogar noch Gutes getan. 

Ich gehe absichtlich damit haussieren, da mehr Leute die Möglichkeiten nutzen sollten. Wir bezahlen das eh schon alle mit und die Hardware ist reichlich teuer, aber natürlich muss das nicht nur auf Hardware bezogen sein. Alle Unternehmen sind so krass auf Profit gebügelt...da kann ich auch auf Profit gebügelt sein und behalte nur das Beste vom Besten. Das ist dann fair. Alles andere wäre ja Ausbeute, auf unsere Kosten.

So oft mach ich es ja auch nicht. Ich kauf halt generell relativ viel. Bei knapp 1k Euro Umsatz im Monat kann ich auch mal 200-300 Euro Artikel zurücksenden. Es wird ja schon reichlich verdient. Ein anderer Grund ist natürlich auch die Kulanz. Ja Amazon ist besonders schlimm was die Ausbeute anbelangt, aber die Kulanz ist nicht übertreffbar. Ich kaufe auch oft teurer auf Amazon..weil ich da 0 Schmerz habe. Wäre ALC amazon, dann hätte ich nach dem ersten ticket schon eine neue AIO und neue Radeon VII auf dem Weg gehabt. Geil. Klar ist das geil. Die Angestellten verdienen nicht so gut, ja, aber immerhin schafft dieses exzessive Verhalten der Konsumenten auch Arbeitsplätze die erstmal nicht durch Computer ersetzt werden können.

Also tl;dr: MF, amazon, Cyberport, Caseking usw usw sind keine gemeinnützigen Unternehmen. Die sind wie Amazon,.sonst gäbe es keinen Profit und die Unternehmen würden gar nicht existieren, daher ist es mir egal ob die Schaden nehmen. Moralisch stehe ich noch immer besser da, als diese modernen, quasi "Skalventreiber", aber ich stehe da eh schon länger mit dem Wirtschaftssystem auf Kriegsfuß. Ein Grund mehr warum ich nicht mehr in der Branche arbeite.

@shorty und leider wird nicht immer alles überprüft..leider, deshalb wird das immer Leute treffen die geluderte Ware bekommen. Wenn der Händler es mal nicht als Neu weiterverkauft, umso besser. Dann kriegt jemand anderes ne super Karte noch günstiger und die Wohlhabenden werden nicht noch wohlhabender. Also ich sehe nur Gewinner. Würde es jemanden treffen, der wirklich Schaden nehmen könnte, dann würde ich das selbstverständlich nicht tun. Das wäre moralisch höchst verwerflich, aber unser Stast schiebt Unternehmern eh schon alles hinten rein und der kleine Mann muss bluten. Irgendwo holt man sichs halt wieder, wenn auch nur im winzigen Maßstab 

PS: Aber lasst nicht streiten. Das ist eh alles vom persönlichem Glauben abhängig, den Falschen schade ich aber in jedem Fall nicht, moralisch verwerflich ist es auch nicht. Da ist nicht recyclen oder Müll-Trennen oder gar Bienen erschlagen um Quantensprünge schlimmer.


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2019)

Also z.Bsp. bei ATIR würde ich Das schon genehmigen/verstehen, das Er sich 2x R7 bestellt und die Bessere behält. 
(Seine FESTE Kaufabsicht hat Er als Horn12 im 3dC verkündet. Es bleibt spannend.)

Wer net auf Custom-Lühlung umbaut ist halt auf eine gute UV-Eigenschaft angewiesen.
(und bei gbm31 wars die OC-Eigenschaft, auch erst mit dem 2.Ex. zufriedenstellend)


----------



## hks1981 (17. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, es ist furchtbar, wenn Leute wirklich schindluder mit solchen Sachen treiben und dann einfach zurückschicken als wäre nix gewesen. BIOS flashen mache ich auch nur, wenn die Karten Dual-BIOS haben. Damit kann ich zu 100% sichergehen, dass nichts passieren kann. Ein LC-BIOS wäre natürlich grob fahrlässig, es wird nur ein BIOS des baugleichen Modells und des gleichen Herstellers geflasht mit Ausnahme der Pulse. Da bietet sich das XFX Double Edition BIOS an, da beide im Nano-Style sind.
> 
> Ich mach da keine Kratzer rein..baue meine PC-Hardware auch zu 99% mit Handschuhen ein, ausser sie ist schon älter und ich muss nur was umbasteln, dann ists mir auch egal. Hab ja auch gefragt, ob jemand die Karte will, mach ich immer, aber in dem Fall wollte mein Bekanntenkreis leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung was solche Shops an Marge haben bei den Karten oder? Der Hersteller AMD, Nvidia Profit machen ist eine andere Sache, aber der Handel verdient hier so gut wie nichts an einer Karte. Hier macht es die Masse aus. Das was du machst ist einfach Dreist, wenn du eine Karte sogar Flashst egal ob ein "GUTES" Bios da aufegespielt wird, wenn du diese mit Absicht eh wieder retour schicken willst. Da greift man zumindest gar nichts an und lässt alles so gut es geht. Aber nein eigentlich ist dieser Tipp schon zu viel, denn in deinem Fall entweder du hast die Kohle und kaufst die eine Überbrückungskarte und dann entweder verkaufst du diese oder du gibst es der Familie weiter und wenn nicht, dann spielt man halt nichts bis die neue Karte da ist. Wie gesagt ich habe mitgefühl was dir mit deiner Seven passiert ist und da alles gute, aber das was du mit der Vega abziehst ist einfach furchtbar und traurig. Käufer wie du, sind verantwortlich dass man immer irgendwelche gebrauchten Karten bekommt und die Unternehmen die Garantieleistungen/Kulanzen in Zukunft immer weniger geben werden.

Alleine wenn ich die Aussage lese es ist nur ein Hynix Speicher auf der Karte... Wenn du nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen hättest wollen, hättest du auch gebraucht zuschlagen können, aber klar, du hast ja schon von Anfang an die Absicht eigentlich gehabt die Karte retour zu schicken, daher kam dir diese Option gar nicht. Du erwartest bei deiner VII eine kulante Lösung und dein Aufschrei war groß auch Verständlich, aber wenn du dann eine Karte die du geflasht hast OC betrieben hast, nach 13 Tagen dann wieder zurück schickst ohne Angaben von Gründen nur weil es dir als Zwischenfüller gut genug war ist das echt ******* tut mir leid.

Du schadest den Shops!! Das du das nicht verstehst... Was glaubst du haben die dan an reinen Gewinn bei den Karten?? Das ist nichts! Da kostet dein zurückschicken, prüfen, verpacken usw. mehr als was der Gewinn wäre aber ich weiß das glaubst du nicht..


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Mai 2019)

Eben, das Produkt soll ja auch ein Weilchen vorhalten. Die Ansprüche an ein Produkt sind ja auch verschieden, man weiß bei einer Grafikkarte oder CPU halt nicht, was man bekommt. Das ist leider so. Aber das volle Risiko zu tragen und dann für das gleiche Geld mit einem Produkt leben zu müssen was bis zu 10% schlechter ist, als ein gleichwertiges Produkt, einfach nur durch RNG/Glück, nee. Da kann man schon mal ein paar Versuche starten. Es bleibt das gute Recht eines jeden Händlers, dass er Benutzer sperrt, welche den Widerruf zu sehr ausnutzen. Das ist legit.

Denke aber nicht, dass ich es gar so sehr bei der nächsten VII machen werde. Ich hab mein Kontingent schon aufgebraucht, bald denkt meine Bank ich mache Geldwäsche. Das ist viel problematischer als der Händler. Sollen die mich blocken, mir egal, dafür mach ich aber zu viel Umsatz, aber die Bank und Schufa...damit handelt man sich schnell nen schlechten Score ein. Daher ist ja auch Paypal so genial. Zahlen nach 14 Tagen..da gibts nicht mal ne Kontobewegung!      

@hks1981​  nee, so Schlimm ist das nun auch nicht. Schau mal. Selbst wenn ich 100% die Intention hatte, die Karte zurückzuschicken, so hab ich trotzdem für nicht einmal 14 Tage Nutzungszeit 7% des Gesamtwerts der Karte alleine an Versand/SLG bezahlt. Das krieg ich nie wieder. Eigentlich ist das dumm, da ich auf diese Weiße nun insgesamt schon eine Karte permanent haben könnte. Ja, das war nicht das erste und wird auch nicht das letzte Mal bleiben. Wie gesagt, soll mich MF sperren, das ist mir vollkommen egal, dabei verlieren sie aber meinen Umsatz und erneut: Mir ist egal ob MF Geld verliert. Das sind keine armen Leute. Das sind reine, profitorientierte Geschäftsleute, wie jeder in der freien Marktwirtschaft. Das trifft die nicht. Kein Stück. Gegen Verluste durch Retouren/Beschädigungen sind die meisten Unternehmen auch schon längst versichert. Es ist nichts Schlimmes dran, absolut rein gar nichts. Weder logisch noch moralisch. Keine Person verliert Ihren Job deswegen (eher im Gegenteil, würden das mehr machen, bräuchte man noch viel mehr Jobs und das Internetabsatzgesetz bzw. Fernabsatzgesetz ändern, das wird nicht passieren. Nie. Dafür ist das Gesetz ja da. Damit man eben nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen muss. Könnte ich die Karte im Laden aufbauen, checken, welche Komponenten verbaut sind, kurz in den Wattman rein und checken was @Stock so los ist, dann könnte ich genug Rückschlüsse ziehen. Dann würde ich die Karte auch nicht zurücksenden. Aber Hynix und mediocre OC reicht mir nicht. Deshalb muss die Karte zurück. Der Kunde hat das Recht sich einen genauen Überblick über die Ware zu verschaffen.

Ich hab auch nicht geplant die V56 zurückzuschicken. Sollte eigentlich die Karte meiner Freundin werden, aber da ich nun 2x Hynix bekommen hab...welp, was soll ich machen? Wenn ALC schnell sind brauche ich keine Karte zu behalten, welches mir übel im Magen liegen würde. Ich müsste dann daran denken.."joar läuft, aber hätte noch so viel Optimieren können, einfach wenn ich Samsung HBM bekommen hätte." - Sowas wurmt mich, ich kann das nicht vergessen/akzeptieren. Unmöglich. Hätte die Pulse Samsung HBM gehabt, wie die 7x anderen, identischen Karten, die ich bislang gekauft hab für Familie, Freunde und Bekannte, die allesamt locker 1.1GHz auf dem HBM schaffen, dann wäre die Karte geblieben. Ohne Frage. 7x Glück und für mich selbst halt nicht. Das alleine reicht schon damit's zurück muss. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich hier nicht noch ne RX580 liegen xD Also nur zum Yolo hatte ich die Karte nicht gekauft. Hätte ja auch sein können, dass ALC nun 6 Monate braucht, oder länger. Das war ja nicht abzusehen.

Ich danke euch auch für Eure Mitgefühl mit der VII, aber ihr könnt nun wirklich keinen, von ALC verursachten Schaden, der eindeutig über das Produkthaftungsgesetz geregelt ist, mit so einer Lappalie vergleichen. Das ist meilenweit voneinander entfernt. Wie gesagt, ich händle alle Produkte mit bedacht. Wenn jemand meine Pre-tested Karten zieht, dann kann der sich eher noch freuen und das ggf. NOCH günstiger. Ist doch supergeil! Ich würde mich freuen. Gebraucht kaufe ich generell nicht. Das macht 0 Sinn, außer es ist noch Garantie drauf. Ohne Garantie kaufe ich nichts mehr, niemals. Kein Auto, keine Hardware, nix, ausser es ist für Bastelei und ich kann das Geld zur Not einfach gedanklich abschreiben.

Auch müsst ihr euch wegen den BIOS-Flashs keine Sorgen machen. Das einzige Problemchen sind die 0.1V mehr Spannung auf dem HBM...davon geht der aber nicht kaputt. Nie und nimmer und trägt auch keinen Schaden davon. OC betreibe ich auch nicht, nur UV, da kann also genauso wenig kaputt gehen, ach selbst wenn ich die Karte jetzt 14 Tage auf 1.2V laufen lasse und 500W aus der Dose ziehe...selbst dann geht nix kaputt, wenn dann aber auch ein kleines Risiko bleiben würde, daher mache ich das auch nicht. Ich lasse auch die Lüfter nicht auf max laufen, die könnten tatsächlich abnutzen, deshalb auch kein Extreme OC. Ihr müsst mir schon zutrauen, dass ich nichts absichtlich sabotiere oder kaputtbastel xD das würde ich nie. Auch die Flash-Aktion hab ich nur gemacht, da die Acer-Karte ein Dual-BIOS hat mit Ref-Design. Da kann genau gar nichts passieren. BIOS drauf, geht nicht, altes BIOS zurück. Als wäre nie etwas gewesen und genauso ist es auch. Läuft wie zuvor, ohne Probleme. Falls MF iwann einen Anruf bekommt, dass genau diese Karte (S/N) irgendwann mal Probleme macht, ohne dass sich der User daran vergriffen hat, dann ersetze ich das Ganze sehr gerne. Wird aber nicht passieren. Also keine Sorge Jungs, das ist alles im Rahmen! 

So! Hoffe wir können das Thema damit abschließen xD Ich rede gern, viel und tausche mich auch gern aus über alles Mögliche, aber ich möchte natürlich niemanden provozieren oder reizen. Man muss diese Dienste ja auch nicht nutzen, wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist. Das mache ich niemanden zum Vorwurf, aber es schadet auch niemanden. Wie gesagt, das bezahlen wir eh alles schon mit. Immer. Wenn es zu viel Retouren gibt, dann zeigt das nach Beschweren der Händler beim Hersteller vlt auch mal auf, dass die Qualitätskontrolle höher sein muss und so eine krasse Streuung halt nicht sein kann. Das kann auch wieder nur positiv für uns sein. Alles positiv. Wirklich alles. Einfach nur aus Prinzip zu sagen: "Das ist aber nicht toll!" - Jungs, kommt davon weg, davon haben wir schon genug. Schaut euch nur mal die Kirche an...hot damn. Da haben auch viel zu lange die Leute gesagt: "Das sollte man aber nicht!" - Und das bei Dingen...naja lassen wir das  Leben und leben lassen. Retournieren und retournieren lassen!


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2019)

Die Händler könnten ja mal Hynix bzw. Samsung angeben, um sowas zu vermeiden.
Ist net nur immer eine Seite dran Schuld.
(genauso ein Gemauschel wie NV mit A-Chips)


----------



## hks1981 (17. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Händler könnten ja mal Hynix bzw. Samsung angeben, um sowas zu vermeiden.
> Ist net nur immer eine Seite dran Schuld.
> (genauso ein Gemauschel wie NV mit A-Chips)



Ähm und wie sollen Sie das machen? Sollen Sie die Karten auspacken und dann testen? Warum auch? Ihr kauft eine Karte mit Spezifikation XYZ und nicht eine Karte wo ihr diese OC könnt und wenn euch das OC nicht gefällt dann hole ich mir die nächste und nächste bis ich zufrieden bin? Ihr habt alle Karten dann außerhalb der Spezifikation betrieben. Diese geht dann retour und trotzdem muss dann die Karte geprüft werden weil ja der  Shop nicht weiß warum diese retour ging. Wenn ihr alle OC Karten haben wollt, dann müsst ihr halt tiefer in die Tasche greifen und diese von Shops kaufen die Takte Garantieren. Aber ihr kauft funktionierende Karten mit den Takten die auch geprüft sind und diese sind Valide... Soll jetzt der Shop auch in Zukunft euch schreiben, diese Karte kann auch mit Bios X betrieben werden usw? Ja das könnten Sie machen dann würde es aber wieder mehr Geld kosten und dann ist der Aufschrei wieder da.. Siehe PC´s von 8Pack oder von 8Bauer da regt sich ein jeder auf, aber das hier Arbeit, Zeit und Garantien dahinter stecken das sieht keiner und der sitzt da nicht mal nur 10 Min davor und zack ist das Setup fertig. 

Ich werde das bei meinem nächsten Autokauf auch machen... Da steht am Tacho 230 aber er geht nur 201Km/h bitte geben Sie mir den nächsten Wagen ich will nur schauen wie schnell der ist. Wir reden bei einem Gewinn bei solchen Shop´s von 3-7% je nachdem bei Apple Produkten sind es z.B. sogar heiße 2%...


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Mai 2019)

@hks eine kleine Sache (neben dem Edit in meinem vorherigen Post) füge ich noch hinzu. Keine der beiden V56 hat out-of-the-box then angegebenen Boost-Takt jemals erreicht, wird auch keine V56 je. Also Falschangabe. Das alleine ist Grund zur Retoure, wenn man es streng sieht. Gründe gibt es derer viele und ja, das mit dem Auto ist auch legit. Wenn du eins im Internet kaufst und das ist Müll, dann kann das der Händler gleich wieder abholen, obwohl ich glaube, dass es bei Autos Sonderregelungen gibt, da kenne ich mich aber nicht so aus. Nimm doch nicht immer die Händler in Schutz. Jeder Profit, den jeder Händler JEMALS erwirtschaftet ist pure Ausnutzung eines oder mehrerer Dritten. Die verdienen maximal Spott und Hohn und das 24/7, aber kein Mitleid und schon gar kein Schutz.

Info zum Speicher muss natürlich von Hersteller kommen und ich gebe immer genau die Gründe an, warum eine Karte retoruniert wird, keine Sorge, ich hab da auch schon geschrieben, dass es wegen dem Hynix Speicher ist, oder Boost-Clock, oder Lautstärke, Temps, usw ... so gehört sich das auch! Wie in meinem anderen Post erwähnt müssen die Händler sich beschweren und die Hersteller müssen ihre Ware besser ausweißen. Qualitätsunterschiede ab Produktion gehören ausgewiesen. Immer. Zu 100%. Da gehört minderwertiger Speicher ebenso dazu, wie auch A/Non-A Chips bei NVidia.


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2019)

Um das Ganze abzuschliessen soll Shadow halt mal B-Ware mit garantiert Samsung-Ram kaufen zum kleinen Preis: (353)
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB HBM2 Grafikkarte - B-Ware bei notebooksbilliger.de

Gerade bei der R7 ist Hynix oder Samsung schon ein beträchtlicher Unterschied.(RX56 läuft mit Hynix inzw. auch gut)
Da sollten die Hersteller die Händler informieren und die Kunden.
Der Händler sitzt zw. den Stühlen, was natürlich net schön ist.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Mai 2019)

Wow, hätte ich das gesehen @RX480 dann hätte ich die gekauft. 353 für so ein Brett, da kann man nicht klagen!


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2019)

Noch kannste zuschagen!
(spart auch den Morpheus-Umbau)

Die Anderen weghören. Schick halt nochmal ne Graka "ungeöffnet" zurück.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Verschlossene RTX-karten sind in dem Zusammenhang von Nvidia aufgezwungene TDP-Targets, welche sich ohne Hard-Mods nicht aushebeln lassen. Die Karte sind rein technisch super, soll mich keine falsch verstehen. Turing ist eine hoch-effiziente Architektur. Nvidia schießt sich da aber selbst ins Bein. Gäbe es wie bei AMD kein TDP-Limit, dann könnte man eine RTX2070 ohne weiteres auf oder gar über RTX2080-Niveau heben.



Nur liegen zwischen Vega 56 und Vega 64 nur ~10% und eben nicht 22% wie zwischen 2070 und 2080.
Eine 2070 über 2080 Niveau zu heben, ist ein frommer Wunsch.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Aber diese Verschlossenheit ist genau mein Problem mit den Grünen. Ich selbst hatte mal die günstigste RTX2080 von KFA² und war selbst von dieser Karte und dem Kühlsystem überzeugt. Sogar mit den TDP-Limits hab ich den Core-Clock auf 2GHz bekommen und +1000 auf den Speicher (in Afterburner), aber bei 1,05~V war Schluss. Die Karte wurde auch nur max 67° warm und war nicht laut. Da wären locker 2.2Ghz drin gewesen bei 1,1-1,15V, aber nope.



Das sind ja große Probleme auf 5% Performance verzichten zu müssen, denn nicht jede Geforce geht auf 2200Mhz hoch, auch nicht mit viel Spannung.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ein wenig anmaßend, was du hier von dir gibst.
> Du entscheidest jedenfalls nicht, was für mich aus Preis-Leistungssicht Sinn macht oder nicht.
> Inwieweit das etwas mit einem fehlerhaften Produkt zu tun hat erschließt sich mir auch nicht.



Ach, ich dachte das wäre Standard hier, sich über das Preisleistungsverhältnis einer Grafiklösung zu empören,. entschuldige.
Darf man das nur in den Turing Threads?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, da scheint jemand wirklich unglaublich viel Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.


Ganz sicherlich mehr als du. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Denk dran, niemand f***t so hart wie Karma.



Uh, jetzt hab ich aber Angst.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Achso, Wasserkühlung bringt Leistungstechnisch gar nichts?



Nach einschlägiger Meinung in diesem Forum nicht, das ist doch rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ach, ich dachte das wäre Standard hier, sich über das Preisleistungsverhältnis einer Grafiklösung zu empören,. entschuldige.
> Darf man das nur in den Turing Threads?



Fass Dich mal an die eigene spitzfindige Nase!
Habe von Dir noch NIX im Turingthread gelesen.( Bei Einigen reicht das Niveau halt nur für den Newsbereich. Bleib bitte dort.)
Das ausgerechnet ein "Hobby"-Gamer@1660 dem "Nerd"  WhoRainZone etwas über h2o erklärt ist nur lächerlich.
Seine Nano@h2o läuft über 64-Niveau.
Die Radeons@Fullcover sind ne Klasse für sich. (oder frag IICARUS im Turingthread nach seiner 2080@Fullcover)
Die AiO wird sicher demnächst von ALC mängelfrei ausgeliefert und dann funzt Das genauso gut(siehe UK).

btw.
Kein Veganer oder Radeoner mobt im Turingthread rum. Ganz im Gegenteil. (finde Turing-Tuning genauso interessant)
Wenns um RTX-Schnäppchen oder Flashen schreib ich Das auch dort.(eigentlich ist nur die FE= P/L fail)
oder bei Kaufberatung:
Welche Graka soll ich mir kaufen?
(aktuell RTX 2070 FE = 629,-€ im NV-Shop!? dafür gibts im Mindstar schon ne 2080 )


----------



## drstoecker (17. Mai 2019)

So können wir das Thema jetzt mal abschließen?
wer wie was macht ist jedem selbst überlassen, nebenbei haben solche Diskussionen hier nichts verloren.
habe übrigens jeden einzelnen Post hier gelesen aber bei den letzten rund 5 habe ich mir die Energie gespart sorry!


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (18. Mai 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon VII bei Caseking im Angebot: 649 Euro.
> 
> Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2



Nach den R7 Launch Preisen noch irgendwas bei Caseking kaufen, sorry dafür ist mein Gedächtnis nicht selektiv genug


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (18. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, es ist furchtbar, ....
> noch wohlhabender. Also ich sehe nur Gewinner. Würde es jemanden treffen, der wirklich Schaden nehmen könnte, dann würde ich das selbstverständlich nicht tun. Das wäre moralisch höchst verwerflich, aber unser Stast schiebt Unternehmern eh schon alles hinten rein und der kleine Mann muss bluten. Irgendwo holt man sichs halt wieder, wenn auch nur im winzigen Maßstab
> 
> PS: Aber lasst nicht streiten. Das ist eh alles vom persönlichem Glauben abhängig, den Falschen schade ich aber in jedem Fall nicht, moralisch verwerflich ist es auch nicht. Da ist nicht recyclen oder Müll-Trennen oder gar Bienen erschlagen um Quantensprünge schlimmer.



Alter, so geil, was du sagst ist irgendwie voll so Jesus irgendwie 
Immer diese verkappten Christen 
Na dann in dem Sinne, sich selbst erniedrigen ist groß! Und seit nett zu Euren Feinden, sonst seit Ihr auch nur wie die Zöllner, äh oder so ähnlich, sorry viel mehr habe ich gerade leider nicht parat. 
Achja vielleicht einen noch, dass Amd unser...

Amd der du bist in Sunnyvale Kalifornien.
Geheiligt werden deine Platinen.
Deine Stromsparenden High End Grakas kommen,
wie im PC so in der Konsole.
Unser tägliches Overclocking gib uns heute,
und führe uns nicht zur nVidia Titan,
sondern erlöse uns von den Lederjacken.
Den dein  ist die kleinste verfügbare Fertigungstechnik und die realistische Preispoltik und die offene Standards willkommen heißende Firma,
in Ewigkeit Amen, äh Amd


----------



## JSXShadow (18. Mai 2019)

HAHA! Schon ziemlich geil 

Jesus würde ich nicht sagen, aber so klingt halt jemand, der intensiv über alles nachdenkt..irgendetwas muss ich ja in der Wartezeit machen, z.B. wenn ich auf die neue Karte warte, benchmarks mache, usw ... 

Vereint sind wir im Glauben, geheiligt sei Lisa Su! Dein Navi komme! Nee im Ernst, ich bin natürlich Atheist.

@PolyOnePolymer Warum denkst du denn, dass eine RTX2070 ohne Limits die RTX2080 nicht einholen könnte? Natürlich, lol. Ordentlichen Kühler ala Morpheus drauf, Spannung auf 1.1V+, 2.3 GHz auf den Core und gut. Turing Karte sind hauptsächlich durch Temp und TDP limitiert. Mit ordentlicher Kühlung und ohne Limits, doch, das schafft die RTX2070, oder besser gesagt: Sie würde es schaffen. Warum auch nicht. Luft ist da noch genug. Wäre echt traurig, wenn alle Turing Karten bei 1.1V+ anfangen durchzuschmoren (was Sie nicht tuen, das beweisen ja die Volt-Mods für die Ti. Würden die Karten dann wirklich einbrechen, ja, dann weißt du ja, welcher Hersteller das qualitativ hochwertigere Produkt anbietet. Die VII läuft mit jeder Spannung bis 1.3V (danach wirds ggf. auch gefährlich) solange man genug Kühlleistung hat und das Netzteil mitspielt, natürlich 

Kann aber deinen Gedankengang nachvollziehen. Klar, Nvidia könnte diese Limits auch einbauen, damit sie minderwertige Bauteile verwenden können, die nix aushalten müssen. Legit. Ist auch so, bei den meisten Karten, besonders dem Ref.-Design. Im Gamersnexus Tear-Down von der VII merkt Steve ja an, dass die verwendeten Bauteile bei der VII hochwertiger als bei Turing sind. Turing läuft mit Sicherheit trotzdem mit 1.3V, wenn der Kühler stark genug ist, Frage ist halt nur für wie lange. Alles Spekulation, aber, naja. TL;DR: Das macht die Turing-Karten ja gar noch verschlossener. Sorry, aber so ist es leider und wenn man den Preis einer guten Custom, z.B. der RTX2080 betrachtet..und ne Radeon VII @630 Euro...welp. Ist aber eigentlich egal, jeder nimmt das, woran er glaubt und sich sicher und gut fühlt. So einfach ist das. Manchen reicht RX580/GTX1660-Level of Gaming. Manche brauchen mehr. Manche wollen grün, manche rot. Manche sind stur, manche sind 100% Yolo-Bois.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Nee im Ernst, ich bin natürlich Atheist.



... also auch gläubig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSJuk2ResG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gut, ist reichlich ot.. aber passt scho. so 'n bissel.


----------



## JSXShadow (18. Mai 2019)




----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Mai 2019)

Und hier, wieder/noch im Mindstar für 629,-
16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## sifusanders (18. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Und hier, wieder/noch im Mindstar für 629,-
> 16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks



Hat nochmal wer gekauft? Ich überlege fast mir noch eine zu holen und auf niedrige Stock voltage zu hoffen...


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Mai 2019)

Warum, welche Stock Voltage hast du
Denke jene mit PCB 08 sind durchaus die Besseren Seven´s  und auch bei der JT wurde vielleicht gar was gedreht…
Ital. Forum hat einer nur 78 JT und GPU um die 72  Grad.
Hat PCB 08 und alle welche eine Seven hier im Forum bereits besitzen sind 04 - 06 PCB´s


----------



## sifusanders (18. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Warum, welche Stock Voltage hast du
> Denke jene mit PCB 08 sind durchaus die Besseren Seven´s  und auch bei der JT wurde vielleicht gar was gedreht…
> Ital. Forum hat einer nur 78 JT und GPU um die 72  Grad.
> Hat PCB 08 und alle welche eine Seven hier im Forum bereits besitzen sind 04 - 06 PCB´s



Hatte schon zwei radeon VII , eine mit 1127 und eine mit 1101 mv. Erstere habe ich wieder verkauft.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich habe mitgefühl was dir mit deiner Seven passiert ist und da alles gute, aber das was du mit der Vega abziehst ist einfach furchtbar und traurig. Käufer wie du, sind verantwortlich dass man immer irgendwelche gebrauchten Karten bekommt und die Unternehmen die Garantieleistungen/Kulanzen in Zukunft immer weniger geben werden.



Von mir gibt es von Anfang an kein Mitgefühl, denn wenn man eine Karte umbaut, dann geht man schlicht ein Risiko ein, welches man idR auch selbst ausbaden muss.
Hab meine Radeon VII für 500 weitrverkauft, wollte niemand für 600 oder 550 haben das Ding.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2019)

Ja Schaffe 

@Topic
Irgendwie ist Alphacool nicht so wirklich toll von der Qualität her.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Mai 2019)

@Poly: Was ist eigentlich deine Motivation?


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2019)

Keiner will mit Ihm spielen.
(R7-->1660 klingt eher nach Fake-Aussage)


----------



## gaussmath (18. Mai 2019)

Meine MSI 2080 Ti mit ziemlich guter Custom Luftkühlung läuft gerade übrigens mit 78°C und drosselt auf unter 1900MHz. So viel zum Thema Wasserkühlungen sind doof...


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2019)

Keine ALC-AiO dafür ausprobieren?
(bei Igor gabs ein schönes Video dazu)

Scherz beiseite, mit dem 9900k lohnt sich ein richtiger Custom-Loop.
(wobei 2x AiO von ALC müssten sich verbinden lassen)


----------



## gaussmath (18. Mai 2019)

Custom-Loop ist bereits geplant. Ein System, das performant und dennoch sehr leise ist, was übrigens meiner Konzentration sehr zuträglich ist, soll bitteschön wie hinsichtlich P/L-Verhältnis quantifiziert werden? 

Es geht Poly gar nicht darum, konstruktiv zu diskutieren. Er findet es geil, Leute vorzuführen, weil ihm das ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit gibt. Das ist der einzige und zudem ziemlich erbärmliche Grund, weshalb er sich nochmal angemeldet hat. Er braucht das. Weil er das aber vor sich selber nicht zugeben kann, gaukelt er sich vor, dass die Leute ein Problem damit haben, bei ihren Irrationalitäten ertappt zu werden. Dabei fuckt die Leute hauptsächlich diese Arroganz an.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Mai 2019)

Komplexe muss man halt irgendwie ausleben, warum nicht hier?
bei dem ganzen Input hier wundert mich das keineswegs das früher oder später alle hier landen.
so ähnlich wie bei Chicago Hope-Endstation Hoffnung!


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2019)

Jo,
schon erstaunlich, Turing ist erst auf S. 322 und Radeon schon auf S.403 in kürzerer Zeit.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> schon erstaunlich, Turing ist erst auf S. 322 und Radeon schon auf S.403 in kürzerer Zeit.



Hier geht es exakt um eine Karte während der Turing Thread eigentlich das ganze Portfolio abdeckt.


----------



## luck1921 (18. Mai 2019)

Mal kurz Offtopic..

In einer News zu TD2 kamen wir auf die Idee Leute für den Raid, zb hier aus Thread, zusammenzusammeln.
Zumindest sollten hier alle das Spiel haben, wenn nicht nur damit gebencht wird  

Wäre nur die Frage, ob Bedarf  und Lust/Laune besteht?

sifusanders und ich wären dabei. tt7crocodiles hab ich so verstanden, dass er mit weiteren Kumpels auch noch Leute sucht.


----------



## Eyren (18. Mai 2019)

TD2 ist doch dieses LMG Spiel oder? Ich bleib bei WoW fa lohnt sich meine Sieben mit Wasser wenigstens so richtig.....

Nicht


----------



## Minalion (18. Mai 2019)

Hey Leute ich hab mich nach langem hin und her entschieden das ich keine rtx 2080 nehmen werde sondern eine radeon 7  
Jetzt frag ich mich gibt es denn irgendwelche Unterschiede seien es noch so kleine zwischen den verschiedenen Angeboten??  Da hier die radeon 7 Profis sind wollte ich direkt hier fragen. 

Und wie lange hält in der Regel so ein mindstar Angebot wollte mir zum 1.6 meine Karte bestellen?? Oder lieber warten bis die Navis rauskommen bezüglich Preissenkung der r 7??

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Marktstart von Navi einen Einfluß auf die Preise der VII hat. Man will ja lt. AMD Navi erstmal in der Midrange platzieren.
Die Mindstarangebote... hmm... schwer zu sagen es ist. Ich beobachte die schon eine Weile, und die VII ist immer wieder dabei... mal ne Woche nicht, dann aber wieder drin. 
Jetzt ist allerdings meine Glaskugel in der 500 Visionen Inspektion und ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob das die nächsten Wochen so weiter geht.

Aber aktuell hast du ja noch dieses Spiele Bundle mit dabei, weiss nicht wielange das noch läuft. Aber 629,-€ aktuell für die VII incl. 2 Spiele...  denke gibt schlechtere Angebote.


----------



## Eyren (18. Mai 2019)

Also bezüglich der Karten wird es wohl keine Unterschiede geben außer dem üblichen Lottospiel beim Chip den man aber nicht beeinflussen kann. 

Steht doch beim Mindstar immer dran wielange das hält. 

Ja warten... also ja warten kann man schon glaube wirklich auch das 3089 echt gute Karten kommen und die VII nur noch 1€ kostet  

Kauf lieber jetzt wenn du eine neue Karte brauchst keiner weiss wie sich die neuen Karten auf den Markt auswirken.

Ach und Herzlich Willkommen bei den roten die Zuviel Geld für zu wenig Leistung ausgeben.


----------



## Minalion (18. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antworten!! Das Spielebundle geht bis Anfang nächsten Monat das würde also noch passen.

Ahh die mindstar Zeiten hab ich übersehen 
Ok super dann schau ich einfach regelmäßig da rein ohne kostet die karte momentan ja 660 ca finde ich auch noch gut für das was man geboten bekommt. 

Danke für das willkommen! 
Vor der gtx 1060 hatte ich eine r9 280x die läuft noch wunderbar bei meinem kleinen Bruder. 
Aber da ich mittlerweile einen 4k HDR TV hab kommt die 1060 doch sehr ins schwitzen. Ich meine mit mittleren Einstellungen schafft sie oft noch 40 fps aber manchmal auch so gar nicht mehr.    

Wie sieht das bei der R7 mit HDR aus hab gelesen AMD kann das prinzipiell besser??


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!! Das Spielebundle geht bis Anfang nächsten Monat das würde also noch passen.
> 
> Ahh die mindstar Zeiten hab ich übersehen
> Ok super dann schau ich einfach regelmäßig da rein ohne kostet die karte momentan ja 660 ca finde ich auch noch gut für das was man geboten bekommt.
> ...



HDR und Radeon vertragen sich ziemlich gut, quasi kein Leistungsverlust, zudem kannst du bei modernen Samsungpanels HDR in Verbindung mit Freesync am TV nutzen.



Minalion schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab mich nach langem hin und her entschieden das ich keine rtx 2080 nehmen werde sondern eine radeon 7
> Jetzt frag ich mich gibt es denn irgendwelche Unterschiede seien es noch so kleine zwischen den verschiedenen Angeboten??  Da hier die radeon 7 Profis sind wollte ich direkt hier fragen.
> 
> Und wie lange hält in der Regel so ein mindstar Angebot wollte mir zum 1.6 meine Karte bestellen?? Oder lieber warten bis die Navis rauskommen bezüglich Preissenkung der r 7??
> ...



Die R7 hat durch Ihre Rohleistung und den sehr guten Speicher einen langen Zeitwert, da wird Navi erst mal nicht viel dran ändern.
Die Hersteller haben Teils unterschiedliche Garantiezeiten, ansonsten sind die Karten identisch.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also bezüglich der Karten wird es wohl keine Unterschiede geben außer dem üblichen Lottospiel beim Chip den man aber nicht beeinflussen kann.
> 
> Steht doch beim Mindstar immer dran wielange das hält.
> 
> ...


Die Angaben im mindstar kannste vergessen, es kann zu jeder Zeit zu Ende sein!


----------



## Minalion (19. Mai 2019)

Gut vielen Dank euch dann melde ich mich in ca 3 Wochen wenn das Gehalt und die Karte da ist.

Dann muss ich nochmal schauen wie das mit dem undervolten funktioniert.


----------



## maxulrich1 (19. Mai 2019)

Hey ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe. Gestern kam meine Radeon VII von Saphire 16gb hbm2(Samsung)  stock mvolt 1.078 .

Soweit so „gut“, jedoch performt diese einfach nicht wie erwartet in Titeln wie Destiny , the Division , Msi Afterburner Kombuster Stresstest . 

Zu meinem Spec, 

Mobo B450 Gaming Plus 
Corsair 650W bronze 
16 Gb Ram auf 2933Mhz per Xmp2 
Amd Ryzen 5 2600x per Ausbalanciert Energiesparplan  Takt geregelt 
3 Gehäuse Lüfter und ja , Hdd und SSD auf der nur OS und 1-2 Systemprogramme sind. 

Zum Problem, Takten tut die Karte stock laut Msi Afterburner und Wattmann so maximal in die 1.700 Richtung jedoch das keine 2 Sekunden lang ohne Richtung 1.300 zu gehen. ( Das während Msi Stresstest) Wenn ich zB Spiele wie Destiny 2 öffne, taktet die karte gleich schlecht bis schlechter Richtung 1.500 , zieht laut Amd Ingame Overlay nur bis zu 160Watt maximal und hält ebenso keine 5 Sekunden den Takt aufrecht. 

Undervolting und Overclocking kaum möglich, Richtung 1900Mhz ist sense, 1.200 Memory geht mit keiner Radeon Version 19.2.2/19.2.3/19.4.1/19.5.1 ohne direkt in Lila Flimmer Effekte zu führen und einen Neustart zu erzwingen. 

Habe ich mega Pech mit der Karte verbauter Chip oder was ist da los?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Mai 2019)

Wo gekauft Mindfactory
und vor Allem die Letzen beiden Nummer am PCB ganz Rechte  04 - 06 oder bereits 08

Ab April nur mehr 08 in Verkauf!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Hey ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe. Gestern kam meine Radeon VII von Saphire 16gb hbm2(Samsung)  stock mvolt 1.078 .
> 
> Soweit so „gut“, jedoch performt diese einfach nicht wie erwartet in Titeln wie Destiny , the Division , Msi Afterburner Kombuster Stresstest .
> 
> ...



Zurückschicken.


----------



## maxulrich1 (19. Mai 2019)

Immer so ein Pech haha


----------



## maxulrich1 (19. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zurückschicken.



Schade...


----------



## GalMidur (19. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir auch eine geholt bei Mindfactory. Die MSI ist im Auslieferungszustand bei 1058mV. Die boostet mit Originalkühler bei 1058mV bis 1905MHZ in Spielen. Ich habe einfach die Voltagekurve gerade gestellt. Einfacher ging es nicht. Der Takt schwankt auch. In Furmark hält sie diesen Takt nicht weil der Treiber Furmark erkennt und dann den Takt senkt. 1725MHZ maximal schafft sie aber.

Wie stark ist das Netzteil. Ich habe ein 750Watt BQ angestepselt. CPU eine 1800x von AMD.


----------



## sulik (19. Mai 2019)

@GalMidur
Was meinst Du mit Voltagekurve gerade gestellt?
Du hast den ersten und zweiten Punkt auch hoch gezogen auf die 1058mV?

Das verstehe ich unter gerade gezogen... ^^


----------



## GalMidur (19. Mai 2019)

Nein ich meine diese Kurve einfach begradigt. Habe nur in der Mitte hochgezogen. Man muss auch aufpassen was man einstellt. 1mV zu viel und man ist schon in der nächsten State. Das bewirkt bei GCN genau das Gegenteil. Nur weil das so dargestellt wird heißt das nicht die Voltage wird absolut dynamisch angepasst. Es gibt weiterhin die Taktdomäne die zur Voltage passt. In dieser bewegt sich auch der Takt und die Voltagen.

/edit: Sagen wir mal State 7 bei 1625-1801MHZ und 1058mV. Wenn ich was verändere dann die noch stabile Overclock- oder Undervoltvoltage und mit dem Takt anpassen. 1625-1825 bei 940mV.^^

AMD scheint diese Kurve zum Schluss steil zu stellen um auch die versprochenen Boosttaktraten zu erreichen. Muss man aber nicht und kann sich das auch manuell anpassen. Ich finde das schon fast genial wie man das im Treibermenü gelöst hat.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Mai 2019)

Radeon Vii im mindstar auf 599€ gefallen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Mai 2019)

Da fängts trotz Vega64 an zu kribbeln.....


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2019)

Joh, 600 ist echt fair für 16GB HBM.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Mai 2019)

@Gurdi: Hetz mich nicht noch auf!!!


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Mai 2019)

Meine Sapphire Karte , nicht mehr vorrätig, kommt erst wieder rein,- 1 bis 3 Tagen.
Doch dafür bekomme für 679 Euro jetzt

Dennoch 599 Euro bei MF wäre nochmals besser, aus dem Ausland aber absolutes NoGo!
Bleibe bei Amazon.it


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2019)

Ich liebe diese Karte in Verbindung mit einer WaKü.

5std. Witcher3 gesuchtet in 5120x2160 alles maxed out und trotzdem geschmeidige 55fps im Schnitt. Ok hat auch mal an den 94°C Hotspot gekratzt und mein Wasser hat 38°C aber Hey dafür sieht es echt lecker aus.


----------



## gbm31 (19. Mai 2019)

Frag mich Mal - 2000/1200MHz bei 1162mV und trotz Spikes bis 2190/1380MHz in TD2 ohne jegliche Probleme, alles max und UWQHD.


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Frag mich Mal - 2000/1200MHz bei 1162mV und trotz Spikes bis 2190/1380MHz in TD2 ohne jegliche Probleme, alles max und UWQHD.



Joa ist echt ein feines Stück Hardware. Ich muss bei mir aber glaub nochmal an den Kühler dran. Hab teilweise noch spikes bis 99°C Hotspot bei FS ultra Belastungstest.

Und mit der nächsten monatlichen Spende meines Arbeitgebers werde ich 1. auf Hardtubes umsteigen und 2. mein Case modden, das ich noch einen 280er Radiator in die Netzteilkammer setze. Ich mein klar 38°C Wasser ist echt total im unkritischen Bereich nach 5-6std. Spielen aber es macht ja auch Spaß zu basteln.

Ps. Setting ist momentan 2000MHz/1200MHz@1143mV als 24/7


€dit sagt: bei den spikes ist es bei mir beim Takt relativ sauber höchste ist dann mal 2003MHz aber mein VRam knallt echt oft und gerne auf 1292MHz hoch bei Witcher3


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2019)

Ich komme lediglich bei ASC Spielen über 100HotSpot bei 1.1V. Der Morpheus schlägt sich tapfer. Mein Sweetspotbuild hängt meist bei 75 Grad. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Mai 2019)

Ich kämpfe  gerade erbarmungslos mit meinem Vernuftzentrum ... die Radeon 7 hat jetzt ja zum ersten mal ne 5 vorne stehen.
Was meint Ihr?  

Edit:
Ok, habe gewonnen. 
Werde in den nächsten Tagen dann berichten wie das Sample so ist


----------



## Eyren (20. Mai 2019)

Du hast mit deinem Morpheus Umbau eh ein Meisterstück abgeliefert. Deine Werte sind teilweise besser als mit Wasser. 

Ein Grund mehr für mich noch einmal den Kühler zu begutachten.  Vielleicht reicht ein einfaches nachziehen der Schrauben, vielleicht muss ich aber auch noch etwas im Bereich backplate improvisieren. 

Wie gesagt das ganze gilt wohl nur meinem Bastel und Optimierungstrieb da der Takt stabil gehalten wird und die Karte in normaler Nutzung unter 95°C Hotspot bleibt. Aber irgendwie muss ich für mich selbst ja eine Rechtfertigung finden wieder um zu bauen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Mai 2019)

Hab heute um 05:30 Uhr auch bei Mindfactory für 599€ zugeschlagen.
Sobald die Karte da ist, geht das Teildefekte Stück an Alphacool.....

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Eyren:
Vergleicht mal bitte Eure Spannungen bei gleichem Takt. Die TJ alleine sagt ja nichts aus.
Wenn Du wie Gurdi auf 1980?@1,1V gehst ?


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Mai 2019)

Damn..da bin ich einmal ein Wochenende unterwegs und dann verpasse ich ne 599,- VII...damn! Crazy! Naja, ALC hat sich eh noch nicht gemeldet, dass wird wohl auch noch einen Moment dauern. Da ALC die Karte eh nicht ersetzen kann, hätte ich da echt zugeschlagen. Mist. Naja, beim nächsten Mal. Trotzdem, der Preisverfall ist hart. Es waren ja mal 699,- angesetzt und dann hochgewuchert durch unsere ARMEN Händler, die ja jede Almose brauchen! Viele Haben für 800+ gekauft, so auch ich. Das sind mal flockiger 230 Euro weniger für mich. Das ist die volle V56 atm  Schon witzig. Ich meine, das ist super-geil für alle! Bei dem Preis, da guckt man keine RTX2080 mehr an, mit Sicherheit, oder man sollte es nicht. Mit UV ist die Karte immer das bessere P/L zu diesem Preis, auch wenn das Sample net so geil ist. Das macht mich happy <3

@Edelhamster und Co.! Ihr gebt Bescheid, wenn ihr etwas von ALC hört? Merci! @Stiffmeister Ja, mach das mal! Nur nicht zu lange warten..so wie ich...heute früh 5:30 war die Karte noch drin für 599? Damn..7 Uhr schon nicht mehr xD

@Radeon VII UI! Es gibt nun schon BIAS-Updates für einige x470 Boards für PCIe 4.0! Das ist ja geilo! Vielleicht bekommt das unsere VII auch spendiert. Bei dem derart großen Framebuffer würde die doppelte Bandbreite sicherlich ein paar Prozente mehr an Leistung bringen!


----------



## GalMidur (20. Mai 2019)

Frage: Seit der gestriger Treiberinstallation des 19.5.1 liest GPUZ (v.2.20) keine Sensordaten mehr aus. Mit dem letzten WHQL (19.4.1) ist alles o.k.. Ist das so gewollt?

Ich würde gerne mal vergleichen muss die Karten dazu aber umstecken (nV/AMD), AMD 8C/16T Plattform. Sonst hätte ich nur einen 6700K zur Hand der vermutlich in Spielen fast gleichschnell ist. Wo aber mehr Cores gefragt sind bräuchte ich den 1800x.

Benutze gerne GPUZ Logs zur feineren Abstimmung. Weiß da einer was oder muss man dann auf den 19.4.1 zurück?

Sonst müsste man mal W1zzard anschreiben. Gibt es dort noch mehr Fälle?

/edit: Wenn ich im Ersatzfall HW-Info aus der Sensors-only starte flackert das Bild wie wild. Weiß da einer was?


----------



## bigburritoboy (20. Mai 2019)

hab das Problem auch... allerdings bin ich zu wenig in der Materie, um die Ursache zu finden


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Mai 2019)

Ich benutze nur noch HWInfo, GPU-Z hat schon immer unter Vega zu viele Probleme verursacht und HWInfo ist gefühlt genauer und zuverlässiger und weniger Ressourcenlastig (wenn man sich die Sensoren gut konfiguriert).


----------



## gbm31 (20. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Joa ist echt ein feines Stück Hardware. Ich muss bei mir aber glaub nochmal an den Kühler dran. Hab teilweise noch spikes bis 99°C Hotspot bei FS ultra Belastungstest.
> 
> Und mit der nächsten monatlichen Spende meines Arbeitgebers werde ich 1. auf Hardtubes umsteigen und 2. mein Case modden, das ich noch einen 280er Radiator in die Netzteilkammer setze. Ich mein klar 38°C Wasser ist echt total im unkritischen Bereich nach 5-6std. Spielen aber es macht ja auch Spaß zu basteln.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mit der Spannung bis 1137mV runter, aber da gibt es manchmal diese lustigen Flimmer-Effekte in TD2 (und nur da), und die Takte gehen mit Spikes bis zu 16K Hz (klarer Auslesefehler). 
Ab 1150mV ist das weg, und da die Wakü eh Reserven hat, fahre ich halt noch die nächsten Spannungsstufen Puffer.

Ausser bei TD2 bleiben GPU und HBM sonst beim eingestellten Taktwunsch.

TJ ist um die 90 mit max. Spikes bis 100, wobei ich die Drehzahlen der Lüfter auf 800 (120mm) und 700 (140mm) gesenkt hab. 
Ergibt nach 5-6h Zocken um die 37 fürs Wasser.

Gurdis Morpheus funktioniert super!


----------



## BrandWolle (20. Mai 2019)

Ihr seit bei 37° Wassertemperatur so entspannt?
Ich bekomme über 32° Wassertemperatur schon nervöse Zuckungen :O


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Mai 2019)

Das sind ja Traumtemps 
Sommer+Dachgeschoss komm ich regelmäßig auf 45° Wasser...
Solange es unter 50° bleibt, ist doch alles geschmeidig  
Aber schon alleine das ist ein Grund, bei Hitze nicht so viel zu zocken und eher mal raus gehen


----------



## gbm31 (20. Mai 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Ihr seit bei 37° Wassertemperatur so entspannt?
> Ich bekomme über 32° Wassertemperatur schon nervöse Zuckungen :O



Für gut Last auf CPU und GPU und nicht hörbaren Lüftern (mein NT ist das wahrnehmbarste am Rechner)? Ja.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das sind ja Traumtemps
> Sommer+Dachgeschoss komm ich regelmäßig auf 45° Wasser...
> Solange es unter 50° bleibt, ist doch alles geschmeidig
> Aber schon alleine das ist ein Grund, bei Hitze nicht so viel zu zocken und eher mal raus gehen



Eben nicht! Wäre ich nicht draussen herumgetollt, hätte ich mir ne VII für 599 schießen können! Da lobt es sich, Kellerkind zu sein


----------



## gbm31 (20. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich bedenke was ich allein an Reifen an einem WOchenende umsetze, also verbrenne, ist eigentlich jedes 2 Wochenende eine VII drin...  Sprit noch gar nicht eingerechnet.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke was ich allein an Reifen an einem WOchenende umsetze, also verbrenne, ist eigentlich jedes 2 Wochenende eine VII drin...  Sprit noch gar nicht eingerechnet.




Dann wirds wohl mal Zeit, dass dir jemand das Anfahren beibringt.   

 Nicht zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke was ich allein an Reifen an einem WOchenende umsetze, also verbrenne, ist eigentlich jedes 2 Wochenende eine VII drin...  Sprit noch gar nicht eingerechnet.



Wobei genau?


----------



## gbm31 (20. Mai 2019)

Das Moped und oder das Stuttgarter Pferdle ordentlich ausführen.  Und nein, nicht beim Anfahren -  - Kurven sind das was Spaß macht!


----------



## Eyren (20. Mai 2019)

Also scheinen unsere Systeme (Gurdi,gbm,meinereiner) recht ähnlich zu performen. 

Was mich sehr freut denn mir sind im Durchschnitt ähnliche Karten lieber als diese ganzen Golden Sample Geschichten. 

Naja wirklich zufrieden bin ich nicht mit der Wassertemperatur. Denke im Hochsommer werden noch 5-6°C dazu kommen daher ja auch mein Plan noch mind. 280er radiator ein zu pflegen.

Und meine selfmade Backplate nimmt auch langsam Gestalt an. Es wird Aluminium gebürstet. Aus dem Originalkühler werde ich den beleuchteten Radeon Schriftzug übernehmen und in die backplate einlassen. Als Abstandshalter der backplate werden Wärmeleitpads dienen in der Hoffnung das sich die Kühlung insgesamt noch ein wenig verbessert.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Die Pads aber nur auf die Spawas pappen.
Damit gibts ne klare Funktion für die Backplate und keinen Wärmerückfluss ins PCB.


----------



## BrandWolle (20. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das sind ja Traumtemps
> Sommer+Dachgeschoss komm ich regelmäßig auf 45° Wasser...
> Solange es unter 50° bleibt, ist doch alles geschmeidig
> Aber schon alleine das ist ein Grund, bei Hitze nicht so viel zu zocken und eher mal raus gehen



Naja ich habe auch eine entsprechende Kühlfläche um die Temperaturen niedrig zu halten im Normalbetrieb und auch bei extrem OC.



gbm31 schrieb:


> Für gut Last auf CPU und GPU und nicht hörbaren Lüftern (mein NT ist das wahrnehmbarste am Rechner)? Ja.



Bei mir ist leider die Pumpe das lauteste. Den AGB kann ich leider nicht entkoppeln, da der im Laufwerkslot hängt.


----------



## gbm31 (20. Mai 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist leider die Pumpe das lauteste. Den AGB kann ich leider nicht entkoppeln, da der im Laufwerkslot hängt.



Der sitzt bei mir auf der Pumpe, die auf Gummipuffern, und die mittels Grundplatte auf Klett - das funktioniert ganz gut.

Ich höre nur manchmal ein Glucksen wenn noch bissle zuviel Flüssigkeit drin ist nach dem Umbauen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Mai 2019)

Aktuell gibts im Mindstar wieder EINE einzige Radeon VII für 599,-

16GB Asus Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Da es nur eine ist, ists bestimmt ein Rückläufer von: "Ich bestelle solange die Karte, bis ich eine habe die sich so takten lässt, wie ich es will! --- Schxxx auf die miesen Händler! Die zocken uns eh nur ab!! "*


*Diese Meinung stellt nicht meine Meinung dar! naja...ein bisschen schon


----------



## Edelhamster (20. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Edelhamster und Co.! Ihr gebt Bescheid, wenn ihr etwas von ALC hört? Merci!



Ja logo! Habe meine sieben Sachen aber erst am Samstag auf den Weg gebracht und so vermute ich wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis ich etwas finales höre. 

Ich kann vorab sagen, dass ich nochmal explizit darum gebeten wurde die Rechnung meiner Karte mit beizulegen. Daraus aber einen sicheren Schadenersatz abzuleiten halte ich nach wie vor für verfrüht. 
Bleibt weiterhin eine spannende Geschichte. Laut Shop-Angaben soll der GPX240 in 2-3 Wochen wieder lieferbar sein.

edit: frag mich dabei wie lang ich es noch ohne eine VII aushalte. Downgrade ist echt übel


----------



## weed93 (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo habe mir ne 7 bei MF Mindstar für 538 euro geschossen, jetzte wollte ich fragen wie ich undervolten muss (habe erfahrung mit meiner vega64) aber halt nicht bei dieser Karte.

Wichtig ist Laustärke Senken und Verbrauch was ist da möglich von den 300 Watt ausgangsbasis ohne gross Leistung zu verlieren ? Ging bei der Vega 64 auch von 260 Asic auf 190 Asic runter und war sogar nen tick schneller als Standard.  

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## DARPA (20. Mai 2019)

Glückwunsch und willkommen.

Im Wattman gibt es eine Spannungskurve, dort ziehst du den letzten Punkt mit 1800MHz einfach nach unten. 
Kannst bei 1000 mV anfangen und dich nach unten arbeiten und immer testen, bis es nicht mehr stabil ist.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Mai 2019)

Wann gabs die denn für 538€?

PS: bei Stock Spannung kannst ja mal auf 940mV gehen und dich dann langsam nach oben testen bis die Karte stabil läuft.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und willkommen.
> 
> Im Wattman gibt es eine Spannungskurve, dort ziehst du den letzten Punkt mit 1800MHz einfach nach unten.
> Kannst bei 1000 mV anfangen und dich nach unten arbeiten und immer testen, bis es nicht mehr stabil ist.




oder so


----------



## Eyren (20. Mai 2019)

Grundsätzlich zum einlesen in das Thema empfehle Ich dir:

Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting

ansonsten für den schnellen Start geh mal auf 980mV bei stock Takt und teste die Stabilität mit einer Runde Firestrike Ultra. Läuft es sauber durch kannst du wahlweise ein paar Runden dranhängen oder die Spannung weiter senken. Kommst du irgendwann bei der niedrigsten Spannung an bei der die Karte im FS Ultra durch läuft kannst du die stabilität in Spielen testen. Anbieten tun sich hierfür Spiele wie The Division2 oder auch Devil May Cry da diese die Karte gut belasten.

Optional kannst du noch schauen bei welcher Spannung eine für dich angenehme Temperatur und Lautstärke entsteht und damit den maximalen Takt ausloten.

Ayo und natürlich die Lüfterkurve anpassen. Egal wie wenig Spannung du gibst irgendwann wird die Karte auf 100% hoch drehen ohne Anpassung und dann wird es laut.

Glaube die meisten empfanden eine maximale Lüfterregelung von 40-50% als angenehm.


----------



## weed93 (20. Mai 2019)

Danke die Karte gabs bei MF Mindstar. Dann werde ich berichten.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Mai 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Der sitzt bei mir auf der Pumpe, die auf Gummipuffern, und die mittels Grundplatte auf Klett - das funktioniert ganz gut.
> 
> Ich höre nur manchmal ein Glucksen wenn noch bissle zuviel Flüssigkeit drin ist nach dem Umbauen.


Meine Pumpe höre ich garnicht, ist quasi so als ob die garnicht läuft. Bewegungen im Wasser sind ebenfalls Fehlanzeige.


----------



## sulik (20. Mai 2019)

Hey Leute,

bevor meine Frage kommt mal mein Setup vorab:

-Fractal Design Define R5 Gehäuse
-2x OEM F-Design 140mm Lüfter in der Front
-Noctua NH-D15 CPU Kühler (steht ja im Luftstrom der Gehäuselüfter)
-Radeon VII auf Morpheus II Vega umgebaut mit 2x DC NWB.... (75,9CFM) Lüfter mit Molex Anschluss* X*

Jetzt habe ich noch 2x 120mm Eiswind-12 (63,85CFM) Lüfter im Gehäuse montiert.
Ich hatte die Eiswind zuvor an der Radeon, aber ich dachte mir das die NWB Lüfter besser sind, da sie ja mehr CFM haben. (Kann man das so pauschalisieren?)
*
X*
Jetzt bitte nicht schlagen: Ich habe einen Pin am Molex-Stecker lose drin stecken. 
Ich setze den manuell um je nach Situation, Surfen 7V -> zocken 12V.
Und alles nur weil ich mir denke das die Lüfter besser sind... 

_*Und jetzt kommt endlich meine Frage -Halleluja!*_ 

In Define R5 hab ich seitlich eine Öffnung, soll ich da einen Eiswind -12 rausblasend montieren?
Hab die aktuell hinten und oben-hinten montiert.

Das müsste doch der VII zu Gute kommen, da die warme Abluft -> durch den Morpheus ->an der OEM Baseplate ->rundum, seitlich ins Gehäuse verteilt wird -oder?

Ah hab noch was vergessen:

Ich habe hier im Thread gesehen das jemand (Name vergessen, Sorry ) einen kleinen Lüfter saugend am Gehäuse angebracht hatte.
Dies habe ich auch getan...Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein hier gibt es keinen Staub! 

So, genug bla bla geschrieben, ich hoffe das Ihr da einen Ratschlag für mich habt.

Gruß
Sulik


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Der kleine 80er Lüfter Hinten OUT war Gurdi. Neben seinem Morpheus.
Hat im Prinzip diesselbe Funktion wie Dein evtl. Seitenlüfter.

Du kannst mit dem Seitenlüfter sowohl IN als auch OUT probieren. 
Dann nimmt 1x Morpheus die Frischluft von der Front und 1x  Morpheus von der Seite.

Der kleine Hinten OUT reicht gegen Hitzestau unter der Graka.
Falls net, kannste den Seitenlüfter immer noch als OUT nehmen.


----------



## Eyren (20. Mai 2019)

Diese arme misshandelte VII....bitte Sulik reinige diesen.... dieses....also das DA.

Gibts nicht irgendeine Organisation wo man so etwas melden kann? Für jeden unwichtigen Pups gibt es etwas...Menschenrechte, Umweltschutz, Tierschutz aber nein die wirklich wichtigen Dinge wie eine unschuldige zarte VII muss unter solchen grausamen Bedingungen leben.

eine SCHANDE!

€dit sagt: Ist natürlich nur Spaß aber denk dran Sulik staubfrei und mit viel Bling Bling RGB geht bei der VII 10% mehr Takt!


----------



## weed93 (20. Mai 2019)

Ist es relevant von welcher Marke ich die 7 gekauft habe fürs uv?


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Nein.
Nur XFX ist etwas besser verpackt. Technisch sind Alle gleich.


----------



## weed93 (20. Mai 2019)

Super.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Super.



Falls die Asus ein rel. alter Rückläufer ist, solltest Du mal das Bios checken, ggf. aktualisieren.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula


----------



## weed93 (20. Mai 2019)

x86 oder x64? und wo finde ich raus welches oben ist? Und hast ne Vorgabe fürs UV bzw screenshot zu werten die ich eintragen kann?


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

W10 ist x64. Wenn alle Updates = aktuell = build 1809. Braucht man für den Treiber Adrenalin 19.4.1WHQL (19.5.1 optional).
(W XP war x86)

Fang mit dem UVen langsam an:
Leistungsbereich = Powertarget PT = -20..-10
(hilft bei der Lüftereinstellung)

Spannung mal ca. 1020mV (= altes Bsp. von Eyren), falls stabil langsam auf 1000mV vortasten.


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Gut habe W10 home und den aktuellsten AMD Treiber, habe momentan ne Vega 64(seit diesem Treiber bekomme ich nicht mehr so gute uv ergebnisse hin mit der vega)hoffe ist bei der 7 anders.

Okay Danke und wie weit geht der HBM bzw grundwert? Der geht bei meiner Vega 64 auf 1090mhz ohne Probleme was schon relativ gut ist imo.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Schau erstmal ob HYNIX oder Samsung. Der Takt bei der Radeon VII ist doppelt soviel echte Bandbreite wie bei Vega.
Mit Samsung ca. 1120-1150. Mit Hynix 1150-1200 sollten auch mit dem Refkühler funzen.
Momentan scheint Division 2 der Härtetest zu sein. (weil der HBM spiked)
Und die W10-Auslagerungsdatei auf 16Gb setzen.(ist günstig für DX12+Vulkan)

btw.
Bei der 64 ist der Treiber nur ne Momentaufnahme. Geht Einigen so, das der Takt ein mue runter muss.
Da sind immer kleine Schwankungen drin. Man sollte auch net die kumulativen Updates von W10 unterschätzen. (= Gesamtpaket)


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Mai 2019)

Taktet der Hynix Ram wirklich höher als Samsung, oder hast die versehentlich vertauscht?
Sonst war ja immer Samsung HBM/GDDR5u6 besser.


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Okay na dann noch warten bis die Karte kommt ist das wie bei Vega das mit UV mehr Lesitung geht bei weniger Verbrauch bzw wenigstens standard speed.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Taktet der Hynix Ram wirklich höher als Samsung, oder hast die versehentlich vertauscht?
> Sonst war ja immer Samsung HBM/GDDR5u6 besser.



Jo,
bei der Seven ist Es andersrum.(ne HBM-Generation weiter)

@weed
bei der 64 mal derweilen ungefähr so:


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Habe meine Vega 64 jetzt so seit neuem Treiber. 190 Watt Asic. und nen tick flotter als Standard. 1090hbm Gleich plus 40 Watt rentiert sich nicht in 4k. da nur 1-2 fps mehr.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

P6+7= eff. 968mV ist net sinnvoll.

Würde P6 1502@968mV und P7 1552@975mV anpeilen.
P5=1462 ist etwas hoch! default ist 1401!?
Besser P5 1422@952mV (= HBM-P3 ist vernünftig)


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Habe das jetzt Probiert bis auf das 10*mhz und 10 watt mehrverbrauch ist alles gleich.

Meiner erfahrung nach ist es komplett egal was hinter p7 steht. auch was mv anbelangt. Es ändert sich nie was bei mir nur p7 und hbm takt und hbm voltage floor zählen. alles andere komplett wurst. Aber das sind meine erfahrungen.^^


----------



## FreitaMa (21. Mai 2019)

Kleine Frage: 

Baue mir gerade einen neuen kleineren Rechner mit einem I7-9700k auf 5,3Ghz unter Wasser auf. Jetzt steht  aber die Grafikkarte an. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe , performt eine Vega VII unter Wasser besser als eine 2080? Weil wenn ja werde ich mir eine Vega holen und die unter Wasser setzen  &#55358;&#56784;

Vielen Dank


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. Mai 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Naja ich habe auch eine entsprechende Kühlfläche um die Temperaturen niedrig zu halten im Normalbetrieb und auch bei extrem OC.



An Kühlfläche mangelts mir nicht 
2x240, 1x280, 1x360
Das Problem ist eher das einzige Dachfenster auf der Süd-Seite


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Habe das jetzt Probiert bis auf das 10*mhz und 10 watt mehrverbrauch ist alles gleich.
> Meiner erfahrung nach ist es komplett egal was hinter p7 steht. auch was mv anbelangt. Es ändert sich nie was bei mir nur p7 und hbm takt und hbm voltage floor zählen. alles andere komplett wurst. Aber das sind meine erfahrungen.^^



P6 und P7 ausversehen auf die selbe eff. Spannung zu setzen ist/war bei Dir vorher einfach net optimal für die 64. 
Jetzt mehr eff.Takt = etwas mehr W ist normal.(x)
Eine bessere und klare Trennung der States P5 bis 7 wird sich in Games mit "nur Teillast" günstig bemerkbar machen, weil dann der Boost sauberer arbeitet. SoTR-Demo wäre wohl gut als Test.
(x)Evtl. kannst Du jetzt mit dem geä. Setting auch noch mit dem P6 auf 1522 und P7 auf 1562..1582 gehen. 
(je nach Chipgüte und mit PT+50)

Wer noch ne 56/64 hat soll lieber im Vegathread nachfragen anstatt "irgendwie"rumzuprobieren. 
Schade um die Zeit.(gibt genug Bsp., wo man sich leicht orientieren kann)

Damit genug von Vega. berichte dann lieber von Deiner R7.


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Jop mache ich aber wie gesagt wegen 20mhz mehr lohnt sich keine 10 watt ob 1500mhz oder 1300mhz in 4k komplett bohne die 3 fps da spare ich lieber weitere 20 watt. Fand Vega immer sehrt unproblematisch entweder es läuft oder nicht^^ aber gut.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

"Egal" ist net so mein Konzept. Klein wenig  nerdige Gründlichkeit darfs schon sein. 
Das ist ja das schöne bei AMD, das man rumspielen kann. Und mit System kommt auch was dabei raus.

edit: Habe oben noch nen Wert für P6 angegeben.
(Schnellschüsse verführen nur Nachahmer= net gut)

edit2: Die Globalen und GameSetting auch net vergessen:


----------



## sulik (21. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Diese arme misshandelte VII....bitte Sulik reinige diesen.... dieses....also das DA.
> 
> €dit sagt: Ist natürlich nur Spaß aber denk dran Sulik staubfrei und mit viel Bling Bling RGB geht bei der VII 10% mehr Takt!



Bei mir gibt´s keine LED & bling bling. 
Es ist heftig was trotz der Staubfilter ins Gehäuse kommt.

Die VII ist die cleanste Komponente... 
Die Lüfter sind rausgekramt und schnell schnell eingebaut worden... 

Ich werde heute wohl oder übel meinen Festplattenkäfig versetzen um zusätzlich einen besseren Airflow zu kriegen.
Und dann wird alles um die VII in Angriff genommen.


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Wurde schon versendet  freu mich schon, cool das auch noch 2 spiele dabei sind bei dem Preis


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt´s keine LED & bling bling.
> Es ist heftig was trotz der Staubfilter ins Gehäuse kommt.
> 
> Die VII ist die cleanste Komponente...
> ...



Joa kenne/kannte das Problem. Hab auch ein recht offenes Gehäuse und das ganze in Kombination mit 4 Katzen und 2 Menschen. Es wird jeden Tag gesaugt und meine liebe Frau wischt alle 2 Tage staub... Mein PC sah teilweise aus wie ein altes Swiffertuch 

Seit der WaKü hat sich das aber Gott sei Dank erledigt. 3x120er Lüfter vorne rein 2x140er Lüfter oben rein und 1x120er hinten raus reichen komischerweise aus um das Gehäuse seit knapp 3 Wochen staubfrei zu halten.

Und nein meine Radis wurden kontrolliert und sind frei 

Ansonsten wenn es dich stört kauf dir einfach mal https://www.amazon.de/dp/B002UKTS2Y/ref=psdc_1626220031_t3_B001C5CSJS

Damit bekommst du so ziemlich jeden Staubpartikel aus dem Rechner. Sollte es dich nicht stören dann ist es sowieso egal solange die Kühlkörper frei sind.


----------



## sulik (21. Mai 2019)

Ich fummel da immer mit Pinseln & Staubhandschuhen rum... 
Auf dem Balkon mit Druckluft -gute Idee!


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Habe mir gerade den CB Test zu der Karte durchgelesen stimmt es das AMD beim HBM mit 1000mhz ziemlich im sweetspot ist? Da ein erhöhen auf 1200 mhz nur 2% gebracht hat da würde ich das lieber auf standartakt belassen dann. Höherer HBM verlangt auch mehr Spannung = mehr Verbrauch und wenn es umsonst ist warum dann überhaupt angehen.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Schmarrn!
Mehr HBM-Takt kostet net viel W und bringt gute Frametimes.
Schau ob Samsung oder Hynix und dann ab die Post.
Ab nem eff. GPU-Takt von 1750 schlägt HBM-OCing an.
(bei eff. 1700 wie in den Launch-Reviews reicht 1000; = Alles nur ne Frage des gescheiten UVens)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2

Wenn Dir aber eh nur Änderungen >10% auffallen/wichtig sind dann lass halt am Anfang den HBM@Stock.
(entnehme ich Deinen Posts zu der ollen 64)


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade den CB Test zu der Karte durchgelesen stimmt es das AMD beim HBM mit 1000mhz ziemlich im sweetspot ist? Da ein erhöhen auf 1200 mhz nur 2% gebracht hat da würde ich das lieber auf standartakt belassen dann. Höherer HBM verlangt auch mehr Spannung = mehr Verbrauch und wenn es umsonst ist warum dann überhaupt angehen.



Ich hab gerade in meinem hoch professionellen Testlabor (Wohnzimmer) genau dies für dich getestet.

Und bin grandios gescheitert. 

Testaufbau war Stockwerte vs UV und UV+HBM OC, leider scheitert es an meiner Wasserkühlung da damit das Problem des runtertakten durch Temperaturlimit nicht auftritt. Sprich die Mehrleistung  durch UV beträgt deutlich >2% und kann auch eine Schwankung im Benchmark sein. Unter diesen Bedingungen stimmt das Ergebnis von CB. Mit HBM auf 1200MHz sind auch zu meinem stockergebnis "nur" >4% Mehrleistung drin.

Einzige interessante dürfte dann für dich folgendes sein:

-Stock 324W
-UV 254W
-UV+HBM OC 256W

Aber bitte bedenken das mit einem Stockkühler die VII nicht so glatt läuft der Unterschied zum UV dürfte deutlich größer ausfallen.

€dit sagt: Bevor hier Missverständnisse aufkommen: Ich habe lediglich den FS Ultra Score betrachtet und nicht nach Frametimes oder sonstigem geschaut. Lediglich den Vergleich Leistungsaufnahme zu Score darstellen wollen.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Mai 2019)

Hatte doch vor ewigkeiten mal ne Aufstellung mit zig Settings der VII gemacht und wie sie sich von Leistung und Verbrauch in allen 3dMark Suiten und SOTTR unterscheiden. Ich such das nochmal raus, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Hier speziell ist ja die Frage, was mit dem Ref.kühler üblich ist.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hier speziell ist ja die Frage, was mit dem Ref.kühler üblich ist.



Alle meine Tests waren mit dem Ref.-Kühler. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, hatte aber UV, UV+HBM, OC+HBM, Stock und mehr OC getestet und verglichen. Wie gesagt, ich schau zu Hause mal


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2019)

Hab hier noch was ganz altes auf meinem Datengrab gefunden vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen. Hab mich nur damals (und auch jetzt) nicht ansatzweise für Leistungsaufnahme interessiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Mai 2019)

Du heiliger Strohsack:

8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Ist zwar "nur" ne Asus V64..aber 319..billigster Preis ever...das ist ja kriminell für ne Custom.

EDIT: WOW, schon weg, waren wohl nur 2x Stück! Damn! Die Preise purzeln, trotz erneutem Miningaufstieg.


----------



## sifusanders (21. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Du heiliger Strohsack:
> 
> 8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Navi steht vor der Tür und sollte vega ablösen (den jetzigen leaks nach) . Denke mal jetzt werden Restbestände raisgehauen


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Mai 2019)

Vom P/L werden die bislang foreshadowed Navi-Specs aber nicht an eine 319 Euro Vega64 Custom heranreichen. Von der TDP her in jedem Fall, aber das ist wirklich ein bombastisches Angebot gewesen. Mal weiter die Augen offen halten. Vlt kann man ja ne VII für nochmals unter 599 schießen


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Blower Vega 64 gabs für 290 gestern


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Mai 2019)

Waaat...?! Krass. Ach man, bin das nicht mehr gewohnt nach den ewig-hohen Miningpreisen <3


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Im Mindfacrtory musst öfters kucken ich hatte glück bei meiner Radeon 7


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Im Mindfacrtory musst öfters kucken ich hatte glück bei meiner Radeon 7



BITTE WAS!?!?!?! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Wow...das ist krass!


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Isn guter Preis oder auch wenn ich persönlich der Meinung bin das 1080ti leistung schon ne weile 499 kosten sollte. *hust*


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

Scheint so als wenn die Vega VII langsam wirklich preislich dahin kommt, wo sie hin gehört  

Ich habe damals am 26.04 auch bei Alternate Glück mit einer XFX Vega VII für 549€ gehabt. Wenn es so weiter geht und sie bald die 500€ Region dauerhaft sieht ist sie ein absoluter Nobrainer. Meine kam @stock mit 1034mV, keine Ahnung in wie weit das nun gut oder schlecht ist. Undervolting war bis 0,944V @stock möglich, allerdings war sie mir da immer noch zu laut, da ich bis 50% Lüfterspeed brauchte, um die Junction bei unter 110 Grad zu halten. 

Aktuell habe ich sie bei 1750MHz und 0,925V laufen, da gibt es bestimmt viele Bessere, aber nun läuft der Lüfter bei 35-40% (in einem Dark Base 900 mit Silent Wings 3 @30-40%), Junction bei 95-103°C) und ist für mich im Gehäuse wirklich nicht mehr hörbar. 
Die Leistungsaufnahme ist nun auch ein Traum, etwa 140-160W unter Volllast. Die Karte ist an sich wirklich ein Traum (neben der beschissenen Treiber -> MLCK geht zum Teil nicht auf den Boosttakt). AMD hätte die Karte einfach unter der 2080 ansetzen sollen, die 1-2 FPS die ich nun weniger habe machen den Kohl nicht fett, aber 1080ti Performance zum kleineren Preis, dabei Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke wie eine RTX 2060... 

Das wären doch mal Verkaufsargumente, welche auch konstant eingehalten werden würden und vermutlich mehr Leute angesprochen hätte als die bitter erkauften 3-5% Mehrleistung.


----------



## sifusanders (21. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Scheint so als wenn die Vega VII langsam wirklich preislich dahin kommt, wo sie hin gehört
> 
> Ich habe damals am 26.04 auch bei Alternate Glück mit einer XFX Vega VII für 549€ gehabt. Wenn es so weiter geht und sie bald die 500€ Region dauerhaft sieht ist sie ein absoluter Nobrainer. Meine kam @stock mit 1034mV, keine Ahnung in wie weit das nun gut oder schlecht ist. Undervolting war bis 0,944V @stock möglich, allerdings war sie mir da immer noch zu laut, da ich bis 50% Lüfterspeed brauchte, um die Junction bei unter 110 Grad zu halten.
> 
> ...



1034mv ist nen super stock Wert. Meine hatten 1127mv und 1101mv (letztere habe ich noch). Kommt noch dazu, dass beide blöden Samsung Speicher haben und bei 1100mhz die Luft knapp wird.


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Dachte Samsung ist besser?


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Dachte Samsung ist besser?



Bei Vega ist Samsung besser, bei Seven Hynix


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> 1034mv ist nen super stock Wert. Meine hatten 1127mv und 1101mv (letztere habe ich noch). Kommt noch dazu, dass beide blöden Samsung Speicher haben und bei 1100mhz die Luft knapp wird.



Oh, ich wusste gar nicht das es da Unterschiede beim Speicher gibt, wirkte immer so wenn alle die 1200MHz schaffen, ja meine hat Hynix und da geht es ohne Probleme


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bei Vega ist Samsung besser, bei Seven Hynix



Warum ist das dann unterschiedlich?


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Warum ist das dann unterschiedlich?



Ich vermute Fertigungsverbesserungen.
Genau kann ich dir das aber auch nicht beantworten


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wo gekauft Mindfactory
> und vor Allem die Letzen beiden Nummer am PCB ganz Rechte  04 - 06 oder bereits 08
> 
> Ab April nur mehr 08 in Verkauf!



Kann mir jemand mal genau erklären was diese Zahlen aussagen und wo ich sie genau finden kann?


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal genau erklären was diese Zahlen aussagen und wo ich sie genau finden kann?



Sie stehen über den PCI-Pins auf dem PCB, die zahl bestimmt, welche BIOS-Version ab Werk drauf ist, und (so meine ich) hängt damit zusammen, wie hoch einige Bauteile auf dem PCB sind. Stichwort Defekt durch Custom-Kühler.
Oder vertu ich mich da?


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sie stehen über den PCI-Pins auf dem PCB, die zahl bestimmt, welche BIOS-Version ab Werk drauf ist, und (so meine ich) hängt damit zusammen, wie hoch einige Bauteile auf dem PCB sind. Stichwort Defekt durch Custom-Kühler.
> Oder vertu ich mich da?



In wie weit sollen die Höhen anders sein? Bedeutet nur die 08er laufen mit anderen Kühlern? Ich kann bei mir leider keine solche Zahl finden :/


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Mai 2019)

MF geht ja ab..nun ne RTX2080TI Strixx von Asus..für 999,- Das ist gar nicht sooo übel  aber NEIN! VII! VII! VII!

PS: @Chanks Deine VII ist eine der Besten. Meine eigene hat für Stock zwar nur 938mV gebraucht (bei 1250MHz auf dem HBM), aber deine ist verdammt nah dran! Sau geil! Kannst du sehr zufrieden sein!


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> MF geht ja ab..nun ne RTX2080TI Strixx von Asus..für 999,- Das ist gar nicht sooo übel  aber NEIN! VII! VII! VII!
> 
> PS: @Chanks Deine VII ist eine der Besten. Meine eigene hat für Stock zwar nur 938mV gebraucht (bei 1250MHz auf dem HBM), aber deine ist verdammt nah dran! Sau geil! Kannst du sehr zufrieden sein!



Oh, das freut mich zu hören  
Was schafft denn deine Karte dann hinten raus so und welche Spannung brauchst du dafür? Hast du vielleicht einen Wert welche Spannung du für ein 2050MHz Target brauchst?

Edit.: Und wie hat die Eiswolf deine Karte gekillt?!


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2019)

@Chanks

Hier siehst du die Nummer:
Dies ist eine 08-er PCB Version.

Shared album - gianmaria pagani - Google Photos


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Chanks
> 
> Hier siehst du die Nummer:
> Dies ist eine 08-er PCB Version.
> ...



Danke, schade falsche Seite. Habe leider keine Lust sie nochmal auszubauen. Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede bei den PCB´s?


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2019)

PCB 08 andere Bauteile verwendet und optimiert bei den Mosfets oder wie die Dinger heissen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. Mai 2019)

Und was für Vorteile oder Nachteile hat das?
Der Postbote war so freundlich und hat heute meine neue VII gebracht.
Hab sie direkt unter Wasser gesetzt. HBM ist von Hynix.


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> PCB 08 andere Bauteile verwendet und optimiert bei den Mosfets oder wie die Dinger heissen.



Ok, gut das sind ja dann doch nicht unerhebliche Änderungen. Jetzt war ich doch neugierig und wollte wissen wie es aussieht. Hab wohl echt Glück mit der Karte gehabt: 

- 549€ vor über einem Monat bezahlt 
- 08er PCB 
- Hynix HBM 
- 1034mV @stock 

Ich würde ja fast gerne mal austesten wo die Karte hinten raus landet, aber mag es eh ehr ruhig und das Dark Base ist eben auch Temperaturfeindliches Gefilde :/ 

Naja mal sehen, vielleicht kommt sie demnächst unter Wasser (wobei ich erstmal wissen mag was das Problem der Eiswolf war) oder aber sie wird durch eine 2080TI erstetzt falls Nvidia und Apple in OS X 10.15 wieder kooperieren.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2019)

Vor Allem soll die TJ Temperatur niedriger sein,- was geändert wurde, oder das Pad optimiert wurde weiss wohl nur AMD .
Lies mal die JT aus alles bei Stock Werten !


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

Mach ich, bei welchem Test? 

Bei Firestrike Ultra sollte sie ja zB höher sein als bei Firestrike. Und denkst du es nimmt sich so viel? Da müsste doch ehr Temperatur bei selber Drehzahl verglichen werden, oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Mai 2019)

Ultra HD immer !
 und bitte vielleicht Firestrike 
oder noch bessser The Division 2 , oder Resident Evil 2 - The Remake.


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ultra HD immer !
> und bitte vielleicht Firestrike
> oder noch bessser The Division 2 , oder Resident Evil 2 - The Remake.



Division und RE2 habe ich leider nicht :/ 

Firestrike Ultra liefere ich dir aber gerne. Als Belastungstest oder als Benchmark?


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Und mal zusätzlich sup4k. Der heizt auch sehr gut.
(mehr als Games, außer DMC5 und einige wenige Extreme)


----------



## Chanks (21. Mai 2019)

Hab die Sachen eben mal durchlaufen lassen. 

Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorschlagen das sich da was gebessert hat ^^ 

Die Tjunction @stock ist bei maximal 107°C. Allerdings immer auch bedenken das es in einem Dark Base Pro 900 ist und dazu noch in einem PC der heute den ganzen Tag lief, Zimmertemperatur ist auch bei ca. 25 Grad aktuell. Der Takt pendelt die ganze Zeit zwischen 1731MHz und 1774MHz. Einmal kurzer Dip auf 1573MHz während Firestrike Ultra Belastungstest. Lüfter dreht bei 2900RPM.

Edit.: Was bekommt ihr eigentlich für Scores bei Firestrike Ultra (Steam Version) @stock. Die ~6800 Graphics Score erreiche ich @stock seit dem 19.5.1 Treiber nicht mehr, nun sind es ~6500-6600 Punkte


----------



## FreitaMa (21. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage an die Wasserprofis. Habt ihr eure Vega 7 beim Umbau mit Flüssigmetall oder einer normalen Wärmeleitpaste bearbeitet ?


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Mai 2019)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Wasserprofis. Habt ihr eure Vega 7 beim Umbau mit Flüssigmetall oder einer normalen Wärmeleitpaste bearbeitet ?



ich habe normale MX4 Paste genommen

Habe zwar Flüssigmetal da, war mir aber nicht so wohl dabei beim Anblick des Chip/HBM Packages ^^




Chanks schrieb:


> Edit.: Was bekommt ihr eigentlich für Scores bei Firestrike Ultra (Steam Version) @stock. Die ~6800 Graphics Score erreiche ich @stock seit dem 19.5.1 Treiber nicht mehr, nun sind es ~6500-6600 Punkte



Kriege 6.808p im Grafik Score aktuell, Treiberversion habe ich aber noch die 19.4.3


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Kriege 6.808p im Grafik Score aktuell, Treiberversion habe ich aber noch die 19.4.3



Ok, es liegt nicht am Treiber. Habe nochmal die Nonsteam Version installiert und nun bin ich wieder bei 6850 Punkten. Komisch &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## FreitaMa (22. Mai 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> ich habe normale MX4 Paste genommen
> 
> Habe zwar Flüssigmetal da, war mir aber nicht so wohl dabei beim Anblick des Chip/HBM Packages ^^



Ich dachte, dass der Roman das auch gemacht hatte ? Weil normal ist ja Flüssigmetal etwa besser, daher frage ich


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2019)

Bei nem unebenen Package kann man normale WLP besser etwas dicker auftragen.
Wahrscheinlich sind Einige mit der TJ zu hoch wenn es zu wenig WLP war oder bei Anziehen net gleichmäßig genug.
(Das war am Anfang mit Morpheus auch immer das Problem.)

btw.
Hat denn mal Jemand den Barrow-Fullcover bestellt?
Hat deutlich mehr Schrauben-sollte gut sitzen.
Barrow AMD Radeon VII Founder Edition full cover GPU water block


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Mai 2019)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass der Roman das auch gemacht hatte ? Weil normal ist ja Flüssigmetal etwa besser, daher frage ich



FM ist klar besser, der8auer hats auch so getestet und selbst das FM "dick" verteilt

Vom Bauchgefühl habe ich mich jedenfalls mit normaler WLP wohler gefühlt ^^

Wenn FM dann isolieren nicht vergessen!  :YouTube




RX480 schrieb:


> Bei nem unebenen Package kann man normale WLP besser etwas dicker auftragen.
> Wahrscheinlich sind Einige mit der TJ zu hoch wenn es zu wenig WLP war oder bei Anziehen net gleichmäßig genug.
> (Das war am Anfang mit Morpheus auch immer das Problem.)



denke auch das etwas dicker auftragen vom Vorteil ist



RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Hat denn mal Jemand den Barrow-Fullcover bestellt?
> Hat deutlich mehr Schrauben-sollte gut sitzen.
> Barrow AMD Radeon VII Founder Edition full cover GPU water block



20 Schrauben zähle ich wie beim Bykski, und der sitzt bei meinen VII recht stramm sollte beim Barrow also genauso sein


----------



## sifusanders (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ok, gut das sind ja dann doch nicht unerhebliche Änderungen. Jetzt war ich doch neugierig und wollte wissen wie es aussieht. Hab wohl echt Glück mit der Karte gehabt:
> 
> - 549€ vor über einem Monat bezahlt
> - 08er PCB
> ...



alle Achtung. Top Kauf! Gratulor


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2019)

Mehr Schrauben als die unglückliche AiO war gemeint.(gehe trotzdem davon aus, das ALC die AiO noch ordentlich hinbekommt)


----------



## bigburritoboy (22. Mai 2019)

nur so als Update auch für diejenigen, die mir so fleißig im WaKü-Thread geholfen haben:

ich will es wissen und hab mir einen Mo-ra3 360 inkl. (hoffentlich) aller Kleinteile geordert und werde nun warten, bis der Kühler aus China kommt. Dann wirds wohl noch einen "Hilfe, ich brauch Hilfe" - Thread bezüglich Zusammenbau geben


----------



## sulik (22. Mai 2019)

Welchen Treiber nutzt Ihr eigentlich im Moment?
Habt Ihr da ne Empfehlung was UV/OC angeht?

Die Performance der verschiedenen Karten mal aussen vor gelassen.

Ich nutze aktuell den 19.4.3


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber nutzt Ihr eigentlich im Moment?
> Habt Ihr da ne Empfehlung was UV/OC angeht?
> 
> Die Performance der verschiedenen Karten mal aussen vor gelassen.
> ...



Ich empfehle: 1711 MHz bei 925mV. bei mir kann ich bei 925mV auf bis zu 1750MHz, aber es hat sich gezeigt das es in der Performance absolut keinen Unterschied macht, welcher nicht im Rahmen der Messtoleranz liegt. Kannst auch 1711MHz bei 900mV probieren, aber das scheint bei vielen nicht zu laufen. 

Mit den 925mV stellst du die Karte dann auf maximal 40% Fanspeed und solltest die Tjunction bei um die 100°C haben. HBM natürlich persönlich, bei mir laufen die 1200MHz ohne Probleme, 1250 gar nicht getestet.

Damit kommst du auf etwa 6630 Punkte im Firestrike Ultra gegenüber 6800 Punkte @stock. Real wahrnehmbar absolut kein Unterschied, ausser bei der Akustik und Verbrauch (ca. 160W komplette Karte), da ist es massiv ^^


----------



## sifusanders (22. Mai 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber nutzt Ihr eigentlich im Moment?
> Habt Ihr da ne Empfehlung was UV/OC angeht?
> 
> Die Performance der verschiedenen Karten mal aussen vor gelassen.
> ...



Bin auf dem aktuellem 19.5.1 konnte aber keinerlei große Vorteile/Nachteile feststellen. GPU-acceleration und Radeon Chill funktionieren bei mir leider noch immer nicht. HBM taktet sich dann nur bei ~350MHZ. Wenn ich in den Programmen (discord, chrome, vlc etc) die acceleration ausschalte, läuft der HBM wieder normal.
Gleiches gilt für Chill. Ist Chill aktiviert, taktet der HBM nicht mehr hoch. Chill aus HBM taktet wieder normal. 
Bei reddit haben auch ein paar Leute das Problem, bis auf die Workarounds, wie eben beschrieben, hat bisher keiner das Problem lösen können. Schade ist auch, dass AMD das Problem nicht als "known issues" im Treiber deklariert. Ich nehme an, dass noch mehr Leute das Problem haben, aber nicht in Foren unterwegs sind bzw. den Fehler nicht bei AMD melden. Hier im Forum scheint sonst keiner das Problem zu haben.

Meine Treiber sind alle mit DDU und offline installiert. Selbst Windows habe ich gänzlich neu aufgesetzt. Ebenso aktuellster Chip-satz Treiber. 2 144hz Monitore, einer 1440p einer 1080p. Keine Ahnung wodran es liegen könnte. (Hatte zwei Radeon VII, die beide das gleiche Verhalten gezeigt haben - Hardware Defekt scheint also nicht der Fall zu sein - ausser beide Karten waren kaputt. Die Eine habe ich bei Ebay verkauft und nichts negatives gehört - gehe also davon aus, dass die Karte einwandfrei funktioniert.)


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich empfehle: 1711 MHz bei 925mV. bei mir kann ich bei 925mV auf bis zu 1750MHz, aber es hat sich gezeigt das es in der Performance absolut keinen Unterschied macht, welcher nicht im Rahmen der Messtoleranz liegt. Kannst auch 1711MHz bei 900mV probieren, aber das scheint bei vielen nicht zu laufen.
> 
> Mit den 925mV stellst du die Karte dann auf maximal 40% Fanspeed und solltest die Tjunction bei um die 100°C haben. HBM natürlich persönlich, bei mir laufen die 1200MHz ohne Probleme, 1250 gar nicht getestet.



dachte hbm ist max 1200?


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Mai 2019)

Powercolor VII für 629...mhm, die 30 machen keinen Unterschied..was meint Ihr? GoGo oder warten?

Mit Registry-Hacks gehen auch viel mehr Hz auf den HBM und auch mehr Spannung auf den Core, etc. ...


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Powercolor VII für 629...mhm, die 30 machen keinen Unterschied..was meint Ihr? GoGo oder warten?
> 
> Mit Registry-Hacks gehen auch viel mehr Hz auf den HBM und auch mehr Spannung auf den Core, etc. ...



warte ne weile geht fix auf 599 herunter sind eh 60 stück


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Bin auf dem aktuellem 19.5.1 konnte aber keinerlei große Vorteile/Nachteile feststellen. GPU-acceleration und Radeon Chill funktionieren bei mir leider noch immer nicht. HBM taktet sich dann nur bei ~350MHZ. Wenn ich in den Programmen (discord, chrome, vlc etc) die acceleration ausschalte, läuft der HBM wieder normal.
> Gleiches gilt für Chill. Ist Chill aktiviert, taktet der HBM nicht mehr hoch. Chill aus HBM taktet wieder normal.
> Bei reddit haben auch ein paar Leute das Problem, bis auf die Workarounds, wie eben beschrieben, hat bisher keiner das Problem lösen können. Schade ist auch, dass AMD das Problem nicht als "known issues" im Treiber deklariert. Ich nehme an, dass noch mehr Leute das Problem haben, aber nicht in Foren unterwegs sind bzw. den Fehler nicht bei AMD melden. Hier im Forum scheint sonst keiner das Problem zu haben.
> 
> Meine Treiber sind alle mit DDU und offline installiert. Selbst Windows habe ich gänzlich neu aufgesetzt. Ebenso aktuellster Chip-satz Treiber. 2 144hz Monitore, einer 1440p einer 1080p. Keine Ahnung wodran es liegen könnte. (Hatte zwei Radeon VII, die beide das gleiche Verhalten gezeigt haben - Hardware Defekt scheint also nicht der Fall zu sein - ausser beide Karten waren kaputt. Die Eine habe ich bei Ebay verkauft und nichts negatives gehört - gehe also davon aus, dass die Karte einwandfrei funktioniert.)


Nein, ist kein Fehler der Karte. Ist tatsächlich ein Fehler den es seit kurzem erst wieder gibt, nicht nur bei Vega. Wurde mal gepatched (hat fast nen Jahr gedauert) und ist jetzt aber seit kurzem wieder präsent -> darum schrieb ich scheiß Treiber, sowas hat man bei Nvidia nicht ^^
Mal sehen wie lang es diesmal dauert. Ansonsten hilft eben echt nicht, GPU acceleration in allen leichten Programmen deaktivieren, oder im Gerätemanager die Karte zwischenzeitlich mal deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren.




weed93 schrieb:


> dachte hbm ist max 1200?


Im Wattman ja, aber geht wohl auch höher. Nutze aber auch nur Wattman.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Mai 2019)

Hab ich auch grade gesehen 
Ich denke, viel wird sich am Preis nicht mehr machen, zumindest bis zur E3.
Wenn du viel Zeit hast, warte bis mitte Juli 
Ich Prophezeihe um die 500-550€ bis da hin


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

Glaube ich nicht warum sollte der rpeis so stark sinken .....wegen navi (lol). ?


----------



## sifusanders (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Nein, ist kein Fehler der Karte. Ist tatsächlich ein Fehler den es seit kurzem erst wieder gibt, nicht nur bei Vega. Wurde mal gepatched (hat fast nen Jahr gedauert) und ist jetzt aber seit kurzem wieder präsent -> darum schrieb ich scheiß Treiber, sowas hat man bei Nvidia nicht ^^
> Mal sehen wie lang es diesmal dauert. Ansonsten hilft eben echt nicht, GPU acceleration in allen leichten Programmen deaktivieren, oder im Gerätemanager die Karte zwischenzeitlich mal deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte ich bisher in allen Treiber Versionen seit Erscheinen der Radeon VII. Bei Vega64 hatte ich, dass der HBM nicht mehr runtertaktete (hing bei 800 Mhz), hoch ging er immer


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht warum sollte der rpeis so stark sinken .....wegen navi (lol). ?



Jo, wegen Navi.
Klar, VII ist ja eigentlich Creator, aber Navi wird an dem Preis nagen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher in allen Treiber Versionen seit Erscheinen der Radeon VII. Bei Vega64 hatte ich, dass der HBM nicht mehr runtertaktete (hing bei 800 Mhz), hoch ging er immer


Genau, ist der selbe Auslöser, hat auch eine tolle Bezeichnung, habe sie nur nicht mehr im Kopf, sobald ich es wieder weiß sage ich dir Bescheid


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich? Vega ja auch irgendwie ....^^


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2019)

Mit dem Preis+Wunsch wäre ich vorsichtig. Das ist immer noch ne MI 50 und kostet in der Herstellung.(Ausnahme= 1..2 Rückläufer)
Wer zu lange wartet verliert das Gamebundle.


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Mai 2019)

@JSX: Mir juckt es auch in den Fingern, aber meinst du nicht wir sollten lieber das finale Feedback von ALC abwarten in Bezug auf unsere gehimmelten Sevens?


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @JSX: Mir juckt es auch in den Fingern, aber meinst du nicht wir sollten lieber das finale Feedback von ALC abwarten in Bezug auf unsere gehimmelten Sevens?



Jein, wirklich ersetzen als Karte können die eh nicht, da sie die Karte selbst nicht vertreiben und damit nicht handeln, aka muss es eine Gutschrift geben, da gibt es kein Wenn und aber. Wie sollen die sonst ggf. die Garantie abwickeln? Ich will wieder eine VII, zur Not schick ich sie wieder zurück falls sie sich doch quer stellen, will ich aber nicht. Ich will ne VII. Dann beiße ich halt in den 630 Euro Apfel..das wird mich nicht umbringen, aber naja das Gamebundle ist auch ein Argument. Hab TD2 ja schon, aber kann einfach WWZ aktivieren und TD2 für nen 10er weitergeben, das passt schon! WWZ sieht eh lustig aus  Ich warte mal noch über den Verlauf des Tages und sollte sich bis Mitternacht rum nix ergeben, dann kaufe ich die VII. Schadet ja nich. Du weißt ja, wahre Liebe kann nix stoppen <3

PS: Ich entnehme deiner Aussage, dass du auch noch nix von ALC gehört hast? Naja, bissl dauern wirds wohl noch


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher in allen Treiber Versionen seit Erscheinen der Radeon VII. Bei Vega64 hatte ich, dass der HBM nicht mehr runtertaktete (hing bei 800 Mhz), hoch ging er immer



So jetzt habe ich es wieder, such mal nach AMD UVD Bug oder direkt nach AMD UVD Bug returned


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2019)

@Shadow
Je nach Zahlungsmethode gewinnt Ihr ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit.
Sagtest Du net bei Paypal 14 Tage bis zur Buchung?


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Mai 2019)

Ja, Paypal hat 14 Tage Zahlungsziel xD Dann ist eh Gehalt da bei mir, also wayne xD Wenn dann iwann die knapp 1k von ALC kommen, gehts halt wieder aufs Sparbuch, ist mir eigentlich relativ.


----------



## sifusanders (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich es wieder, such mal nach AMD UVD Bug oder direkt nach AMD UVD Bug returned



Findet man leider nichts zu UVD Bug und Radeon VII


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Jein, wirklich ersetzen als Karte können die eh nicht, da sie die Karte selbst nicht vertreiben und damit nicht handeln, aka muss es eine Gutschrift geben, da gibt es kein Wenn und aber. Wie sollen die sonst ggf. die Garantie abwickeln? Ich will wieder eine VII, zur Not schick ich sie wieder zurück falls sie sich doch quer stellen, will ich aber nicht. Ich will ne VII. Dann beiße ich halt in den 630 Euro Apfel..das wird mich nicht umbringen, aber naja das Gamebundle ist auch ein Argument. Hab TD2 ja schon, aber kann einfach WWZ aktivieren und TD2 für nen 10er weitergeben, das passt schon! WWZ sieht eh lustig aus  Ich warte mal noch über den Verlauf des Tages und sollte sich bis Mitternacht rum nix ergeben, dann kaufe ich die VII. Schadet ja nich. Du weißt ja, wahre Liebe kann nix stoppen <3
> 
> PS: Ich entnehme deiner Aussage, dass du auch noch nix von ALC gehört hast? Naja, bissl dauern wirds wohl noch


WWZ ist langweilig....nach 5 min, the division 2 konnte ich für 20 verkaufen .


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Findet man leider nichts zu UVD Bug und Radeon VII



Hat auch absolut nichts mit der Vega VIIzu tun, als das es viel mehr ein generelles Problem ist. Bedenken musst du ausserdem das die Leute das Problem auch bemerken müssen: 

1. Wie viele Vega VII werden prozentual wohl im Umlauf sein?
2. Wie viele Leute werden davon permanent die MLCK überwachen 
3. Wie viele Menschen die das obrige tatsächlich tun, haben Zeitpunkt noch Discord oder ein anderes Programm laufen was das ganze auslöst. 

Es gibt Berichte das UVD Bugs bei Vega 64 und 56, diese nutzen wie die Vega VII UVD 7. Wenn es bei diesen gefixt wurde, jetzt aber wieder auftritt, warum sollte es bei der Vega VII nicht passieren, ist ja die selbe Komponente.


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

YouTube

hw unboxed radeon 7 revisited vs 2080 stock vs stock


----------



## luck1921 (22. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> WWZ ist langweilig....nach 5 min, the division 2 konnte ich für 20 verkaufen .



langweilig würde ich nicht sagen, mit 3 kumpels macht die kampangne bisher laune..

Ich hab aber das Problem, dass es unter dx12 ingame jederzeit zu abstürzen kommt und kommen kann und bisher noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden, außer unter dx11 zu zocken..


----------



## gbm31 (22. Mai 2019)

Ich hab einen neuen Showstopper...

Nach 130h Division 2 ohne Probleme haut es mit mit meinem 2000/1200er Profil hart aus Assetto Corsa. Was ist neu: ich spiele jetzt mit einer Oculus Rift.

In Default geht es. Ich fürchte der HBM spiked noch mehr als sonst...

Mal sehen wann ich zum ausführlichen testen komme...


----------



## Methusalem (22. Mai 2019)

Könntet ihr so freundlich sein und mitteilen, um wieviel ihr eure GPUs ohne Spannungserhöhung übertakten könnt?

Bei mir sind gerademal 60 MHz drin, was mir jetzt nicht sonderlich viel erscheint.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> hw unboxed radeon 7 revisited vs 2080 stock vs stock



Musste Steve in den Kommentaren gleich mal ein neues bohren..testet eine 830,- RTX2080 Aorus Extreme gegen eine Stock VII, wobei niemand weiß, ob sein sample nicht absolute Grütze ist.

Ich habs ja selbst getestet mit ner KFA² RTX und die liefern in SOTTR ung. gleiche Performance. So, dann UV ich meine VII und hau den HBM auf 1250MHz, verbrauche knapp 20W weniger als die RTX und hab 4% mehr Leistung. Das ist wenigstens ein fairer Vergleich..da die billigen RTX-Karten halt nicht out-of-the-box mit 2GHz laufen, sondern eher im higher 1800er Bereich. Das macht mich echt sauer, das schreit nach Inkompetenz auf massivem Level. Klar, die RTX KFA² wäre noch immer leicht schneller als ne Stock VII on average, aber keine 8%, sondern eher 3-4% tops, mach leichtes OC + UV und HBM bissl hoch und du verbrauchst das Gleiche wie die RTX und einen avg. Performance-Unterschied gibt es nicht mehr. Sauerei ist das. Klar, lass mal ne VII mit AiO (kostet dann ja auch knapp 830) gegen die Aorus antreten im OC battle und mal schauen welcher Karte zuerst die Puste ausgeht...Jesus Christ!

@Metu Meine Karte, vor der Zerstörung durch Alphacool, hat mit der Stock-Spannung (1034mV) knapp 1980Mhz gepackt mit 1250MHz auf dem HBM. Hitze und Leistungsaufnahme sind trotzdem größer als Stock-Settings. Das ist eine Eigenheit von der VII durch die effiziente interne Regelung.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Könntet ihr so freundlich sein und mitteilen, um wieviel ihr eure GPUs ohne Spannungserhöhung übertakten könnt?
> 
> Bei mir sind gerademal 60 MHz drin, was mir jetzt nicht sonderlich viel erscheint.



Ist doch Käse, da jede Karte schon mit unterschiedlichen Stock Voltage kommt. Wenn jemand ne Karte mit 1100+mV bekommt wird diese auch ohne Änderung der Spannung höher gehen als meine die zB mit 1034mV kam 😅


----------



## Methusalem (22. Mai 2019)

Meine hat @Stock 1062 mV, und da fände ich es doch ganz hilfreich, mal zu sehen, wo andere (ob jetzt mit niedrigerer oder höherer Stock-Spannung) so herauskommen.

Meine Karte hat übrigens noch den ori. Kühler drauf.


----------



## sifusanders (22. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Könntet ihr so freundlich sein und mitteilen, um wieviel ihr eure GPUs ohne Spannungserhöhung übertakten könnt?
> 
> Bei mir sind gerademal 60 MHz drin, was mir jetzt nicht sonderlich viel erscheint.



Kommt darauf an welche Stock Voltage Du hast....


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Meine hat @Stock 1062 mV, und da fände ich es doch ganz hilfreich, mal zu sehen, wo andere (ob jetzt mit niedrigerer oder höherer Stock-Spannung) so herauskommen.
> 
> Meine Karte hat übrigens noch den ori. Kühler drauf.



Ok, also gerade mal 4x Superposition 4K  durchlaufen lassen. Wenn ich das Target auf 2000MHz setze habe ich @stock 1034mV keine Abstürze oder Bildfehler. Vielleicht teste ich auch mal noch bisschen mehr, aber zur Orientierung.

Temps gehen dann aber auf die 108 Grad. Wäre bestimmt ne tolle Karte mit ordentlicher Kühlung 

Edit.: Lande damit beim normalen Firestrike bei ca. 30500 Punkten, ist das realistisch oder habe ich durch den Stock Kühler bereits starke Leistungseinbrüche? Fan war auf 100%


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bin mir unsicher ob ich meine Karte zurücksenden soll oder nicht. Stock war sie @ 1.079 ,übertakten kann ich sie kaum bis garnicht , ab 1950 Core und 1100 Memory ist sense ( OC ist ja aber nicht alles)... 
Durch ein neues Gehäuse und 6 Gehäuse Lüfter ( 5 bringen frische Luft rein und unten bei der Grafikkare zieht ein 6.er (hoffentlich) warme Luf Raus . Ich habe bereits die neusten vBios Versionen, sowie viele Radeon versionen ausgetestet, jedoch half nichts wirklich beim Oc oder der stabilität des Taktes stabilität zu erlangen. In the Witcher 3 bei 1900mhz Core 1050 Memory @ 1.060 mV wirkt sie schon sehr instabil was den Takt angeht ( fährt immer wieder richtung 1.300/1.500 GPU Leistung die Watt schwinkt dann ebenfalls 70-200 Watt wobei Power Target auf +50% gesetzt ist. Verbaut ist ein Sharkoon 750watt gold neben einem Ryzen 5 2600x auf einem Msi 450 Gaming Plus Motherboard. HILFE, neue Karte und hoffen das diese Besser stabiler Taktet? Oder die jetztige mittels schleifen des Kühlkörpers /Wärmeleitpaste auftunen. Was ist am besten??


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bin mir unsicher ob ich meine Karte zurücksenden soll oder nicht. Stock war sie @ 1.079 ,übertakten kann ich sie kaum bis garnicht , ab 1950 Core und 1100 Memory ist sense ( OC ist ja aber nicht alles)...
> Durch ein neues Gehäuse und 6 Gehäuse Lüfter ( 5 bringen frische Luft rein und unten bei der Grafikkare zieht ein 6.er (hoffentlich) warme Luf Raus . Ich habe bereits die neusten vBios Versionen, sowie viele Radeon versionen ausgetestet, jedoch half nichts wirklich beim Oc oder der stabilität des Taktes stabilität zu erlangen. In the Witcher 3 bei 1900mhz Core 1050 Memory @ 1.060 mV wirkt sie schon sehr instabil was den Takt angeht ( fährt immer wieder richtung 1.300/1.500 GPU Leistung die Watt schwinkt dann ebenfalls 70-200 Watt wobei Power Target auf +50% gesetzt ist. Verbaut ist ein Sharkoon 750watt gold neben einem Ryzen 5 2600x auf einem Msi 450 Gaming Plus Motherboard. HILFE, neue Karte und hoffen das diese Besser stabiler Taktet? Oder die jetztige mittels schleifen des Kühlkörpers /Wärmeleitpaste auftunen. Was ist am besten??



Das ist doch alles im Rahmen? Mit dem Standard-Kühler, ausser er läuft auf 100%, wirst du nicht über 1900MHz stabil kommen. Das ist vollkommen normal. Da ist nix an der Karte kaputt, das war sogar bei meinem Golden Chip der Fall. Daher holen sich ja so viele AIOs oder Waterblocks. Die Stock VII lässt man bei den Standard 1800MHz, taktet den HBM ein wenig hoch, so viel halt geht, je nachdem ob Samsung oder Hynix HBM und dann die Voltage so gering wie möglich. Dann den Lüfter auf 50% oder weniger festnageln und die Karte sollte stabil laufen. Du musst die Temps im Auge haben. Ab 109° auf der Junction taktet die Karte nach unten. Immer.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bin mir unsicher ob ich meine Karte zurücksenden soll oder nicht. Stock war sie @ 1.079 ,übertakten kann ich sie kaum bis garnicht , ab 1950 Core und 1100 Memory ist sense ( OC ist ja aber nicht alles)...
> Durch ein neues Gehäuse und 6 Gehäuse Lüfter ( 5 bringen frische Luft rein und unten bei der Grafikkare zieht ein 6.er (hoffentlich) warme Luf Raus . Ich habe bereits die neusten vBios Versionen, sowie viele Radeon versionen ausgetestet, jedoch half nichts wirklich beim Oc oder der stabilität des Taktes stabilität zu erlangen. In the Witcher 3 bei 1900mhz Core 1050 Memory @ 1.060 mV wirkt sie schon sehr instabil was den Takt angeht ( fährt immer wieder richtung 1.300/1.500 GPU Leistung die Watt schwinkt dann ebenfalls 70-200 Watt wobei Power Target auf +50% gesetzt ist. Verbaut ist ein Sharkoon 750watt gold neben einem Ryzen 5 2600x auf einem Msi 450 Gaming Plus Motherboard. HILFE, neue Karte und hoffen das diese Besser stabiler Taktet? Oder die jetztige mittels schleifen des Kühlkörpers /Wärmeleitpaste auftunen. Was ist am besten??



So ein Bullshit, nein du sollst die Karte nicht zurück senden! @stock funktioniert die Karte wie sie soll und  das ist alles was zählt. Es gibt deutlich schlimmere Karten als deine, was machst du wenn die nächste noch schlimmer ist, wieder zurück sende? Es ist echt ein Unding was die Leute mit dem Widerruf immer wieder veranstalten... Die Kosten trägt der Händler und neben Amazon und Caseking geht es da den Deutschen Anbietern echt nicht so toll. Im Endeffekt wird es für alle hinten raus teurer, da der Händler anders kalkulieren muss. 

Folgende Gründe gibt es die Karte zurück zu geben: 
1. Sie funktioniert nicht im Rahmen ihrer Spezifikation ->Produziert ab Auslieferung Bildfehler oder drosselt massiv da Tjunction >110 Grad 
2. Die Karte gefällt dir nicht weil sie zu laut ist -> das nächste Mal besser informieren und nicht wieder auf gut Glück die nächste kaufen 
3. diverse Nutzerspezifische Inkompatibilitäten die vor Kauf nicht absehbar waren

Bei Autos streuen die Motoren auch, bei BMW sogar meist nach oben. Habe ich einen fehlerhaften Motor wenn dieser bei versprochenen 258PS nur 273PS leistet, aber es welche gibt die Richtung 290PS gehen?!


----------



## Methusalem (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Edit.: Lande damit beim normalen Firestrike bei ca. 30500 Punkten, ist das realistisch oder habe ich durch den Stock Kühler bereits starke Leistungseinbrüche? Fan war auf 100%



Bei mir sieht's so aus:

GPU@1800 MHz (UV@968 mV), HBM@1200 MHz, PT +/- 0 = *28 008* Grafikpunkte

GPU@1850 MHz, HBM@1200 MHz, PT +20 = *28 478* Grafikpunkte

Also könnte dein Resultat schon hinkommen, unter Wasser dürfte aber noch mehr drin sein.


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2019)

luck1921 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber das Problem, dass es unter dx12 ingame jederzeit zu abstürzen kommt und kommen kann und bisher noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden, außer unter dx11 zu zocken..



W10 1809 und Treiber ?
Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB ist für DX12+Vulkan zu empfehlen. Hauptspeicher DDR4 auf sichere Settings setzen.

Evtl. lastet DX12 die Graka+CPU+Ram anders aus und die scheinbar stabilen Settings funzen dann net.
Bei D2 den HBM-Takt net so hoch OCen, weil es gerne mal Spikes gibt.

Die anderen beiden Kollegen sollten natürlich auch sichere Settings haben.


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2019)

Mit 1079mV liegt deine Karte doch @Stock in einem guten Bereich.  Wenn du mehr Stabilität beim Takt haben möchtest hilft nur entweder UV bei Stocktaktung oder Kühlung verbessern.

Zumal man das hoch/runter takten beim zocken nicht direkt mit Wärmeproblemen gleichsetzen kann. Meine ist Wasser gekühlt und springt genauso durch alle Taktstufen.

Um das zu verifizieren müsstest einmal eine 30-60min deine Sensordaten loggen und anschließend Takt zu Temperatur zur selben Zeit vergleichen. Klar ist deine Junction Temp bei >104°C und zeitgleich geht der Takt <1300MHz wird es ein thermisches Problem sein.

Und was heißt eigentlich immer übertakten kann ich sie kaum bis gar nicht nur bis 1950MHz


Das sind Hunderfünfzig MHz mehr als der Hersteller zusagt.

Ach was sollst schick die Karte zurück für 600€ bekommst du sehr schöne custom Modelle der 1660 sogar mit nem schönen ti am Ende.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mit 1079mV liegt deine Karte doch @Stock in einem guten Bereich.  Wenn du mehr Stabilität beim Takt haben möchtest hilft nur entweder UV bei Stocktaktung oder Kühlung verbessern.
> 
> Zumal man das hoch/runter takten beim zocken nicht direkt mit Wärmeproblemen gleichsetzen kann. Meine ist Wasser gekühlt und springt genauso durch alle Taktstufen.
> 
> ...


Du meinst schon 2070, oder? ^^


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2019)

Nein 1660ti die anderen 300€ sollten als Lehrgeld gespendet werden. Sorry bei mir brennen immer schnell die Sicherungen durch bei manchen  Sachen. 

Ich finde halt 150MHz dafür das ich einen Regler  nach rechts schiebe ohne das ich mich ansatzweise mit dem Thema beschäftige echt richtig gut. Und wenn es dann heißt ich möchte die Karte zurück geben weil ich nicht drölfzigmilionen MHz mehr stabil und garantiert bekomme werde ich emotiona l


----------



## Methusalem (22. Mai 2019)

Hm, ich habe jetzt noch ein paar OC-Versuche mehr gemacht, aber für 1900 MHz will die GPU 1100 mV, 1875 schafft sie dann noch knapp mit Stock-Spannung (bei jeweils 1250 MHz HBM und PT +50%).

Aber von 150+ MHz mehr kann ich nur träumen, es sei denn, ich erhöhe noch weiter die Spannung (und damit auch die Leistungsaufnahme, die schon bei 1875 MHz nicht von schlechten Eltern ist - in der Spitze über 400 Watt Asic).


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nein 1660ti die anderen 300€ sollten als Lehrgeld gespendet werden. Sorry bei mir brennen immer schnell die Sicherungen durch bei manchen  Sachen.
> 
> Ich finde halt 150MHz dafür das ich einen Regler  nach rechts schiebe ohne das ich mich ansatzweise mit dem Thema beschäftige echt richtig gut. Und wenn es dann heißt ich möchte die Karte zurück geben weil ich nicht drölfzigmilionen MHz mehr stabil und garantiert bekomme werde ich emotiona l



Du Vogel, hinsetzen und regler nach rechts schieben ich glaubs auch. Seit Jahren befasse ich mich mit Oc und meiner empfindung nach ist das Kaum etwas im Vergleich zu anderen OC ergebnissen die Stable laufen. Deckel zu machen bevor man wegen fragen im Internet die Fassung verliert


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe jetzt noch ein paar OC-Versuche mehr gemacht, aber für 1900 MHz will die GPU 1100 mV, 1875 schafft sie dann noch knapp mit Stock-Spannung (bei jeweils 1250 MHz HBM und PT +50%).
> 
> Aber von 150+ MHz mehr kann ich nur träumen, es sei denn, ich erhöhe noch weiter die Spannung (und damit auch die Leistungsaufnahme, die schon bei 1875 MHz nicht von schlechten Eltern ist - in der Spitze über 400 Watt Asic).



Die Karte kommt Stock mit 1750MHz, 1900MHz sind also +150MHz, wo ist also das Problem? 
Deine Karte ist weder wirklich gut noch wirklich schlecht, solider Durschnitt. Versuch doch lieber mal die Karte zu untervolten, da wird es spannend.


----------



## Methusalem (22. Mai 2019)

Wieso 1750? Im Wattman werden 1801 angezeigt bei 1061 mV.

UV ist prima,und  soweit ich es beobachtet habe, laufen Sup4k, die ganzen Futuremark Benches und Stabilitätstests, TD2, Assetto Corsa usw. bei 968 mV und 1801 Mhz wunderbar durch, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man das als mindestens Game Stable bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Wieso 1750? Im Wattman werden 1801 angezeigt bei 1061 mV.
> 
> UV ist prima,und  soweit ich es beobachtet habe, laufen Sup4k, die ganzen Futuremark Benches und Stabilitätstests, TD2, Assetto Corsa usw. bei 968 mV und 1801 Mhz wunderbar durch, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man das als mindestens Game Stable bezeichnen kann.


Klingt solide 

Ja, aber umworben werden die Karten ja mit 1750MHz. Und die 1801MHz sieht man eigentlich auch nie


----------



## Methusalem (22. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht's bei meiner Karte default-mäßig aus.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Mai 2019)

Boah, ich bin gerade richtig stinkig wegen Mindfactory.
Die Karte ist angekommen, aber sie sieht *SO* aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geht echt nicht klar  was die abziehen.
Gestern ist ein anderes Päcken von denen bei mir angekommen (da plante ich den R7 kauf noch nicht).
Magicool Pump/Res combo aus dem Mindstar und das Ding hat übel nach Nikotin gestunken. 
Kenne ich sonst nur von manchen Ebay gebrauchtkäufen.
Eindeutig geöffnet und auch gebraucht, oder zumindest lange offen bei einem Raucher rumgelegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat selbst der Pumpenrotor innen gestunken.

Also das war jetzt mein vermutlich letzter kauf bei Mindfactory.
Was für ein unglaublicher Saftladen...


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Boah, ich bin gerade richtig stinkig wegen Mindfactory.
> Die Karte ist angekommen, aber sie sieht *SO* aus.
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du gezahlt? Bau die Karte zumindest mal ein und guck wie sie performt. Frage mich nur wie man die Slotblende so zerstören kann


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Was hast du gezahlt? Bau die Karte zumindest mal ein und guck wie sie performt. Frage mich nur wie man die Slotblende so zerstören kann



mache ich jetzt auch.
Es hat mich nur so übel aufgeregt, musste das erstmal rauslassen.

Es war das Angebot vom Sonntag im Mindstar für 600 (599).


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> mache ich jetzt auch.
> Es hat mich nur so übel aufgeregt, musste das erstmal rauslassen.
> 
> Es war das Angebot vom Sonntag im Mindstar für 600 (599).


Ich habe selbst ja auch die XFX, auch keine hatte Kratzer in dem schwarzen Lack, aber so perfekt gerade das es wirkt wie maschinell bedingt. Hat XFX vielleicht Fertigungsprobleme?


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Du Vogel, hinsetzen und regler nach rechts schieben ich glaubs auch. Seit Jahren befasse ich mich mit Oc und meiner empfindung nach ist das Kaum etwas im Vergleich zu anderen OC ergebnissen die Stable laufen. Deckel zu machen bevor man wegen fragen im Internet die Fassung verliert



Na dann ist doch alles klar, jahrelange Erfahrung  sagen dir die Karte ist weniger Oc-tauglich als andere Produkte.  Dann geb mit deiner jahrelangen Erfahrung die karte zurück und kauf dir was anderes. 

Habe fertig danke


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Sehr hilfreich danke, habe leider Samsung HBM Speicher dieser lässt sich Maximal bis 1.100 Mhz hochtakten dannach treten diese Atrifacte auf im Heaven Benchmark


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich danke, habe leider Samsung HBM Speicher dieser lässt sich Maximal bis 1.100 Mhz hochtakten dannach treten diese Atrifacte auf im Heaven Benchmark


So extrem wichtig sind die zusätzlichen 100MHz auch nicht  die 0,5-2fps wirst du aktiv niemals merken. 

Habe mir eben mal deine alten Beiträge angesehen, du sprichst davon das die Karte @stock bis auf 1300 MHz runter taktet. Hast du denn mal untervoltet? Klingt wirklich sehr stark nach Temperaturproblemen. Beim HBM hilft dir das aber natürlich nicht.

Das die Karte zwischen 15xx-17xx rum taktet ist aber absolut normales Verhalten. Gefällt mir auch nicht, aber lässt sich direkt in den 1-2 Reviews wieder finden.

Um das volle Potenzial der Karte auszufahren wird ein besserer Kühler notwendig. Hinten raus machen die Karten eigentlich alle sehr ähnlich viel mit. Die Tjunction ist immer ehr das Limit, hast du die mal überwacht wo die hin geht? Welches Case hast du?


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> So extrem wichtig sind die zusätzlichen 100MHz auch nicht  die 0,5-2fps wirst du aktiv niemals merken.
> 
> Habe mir eben mal deine alten Beiträge angesehen, du sprichst davon das die Karte @stock bis auf 1300 MHz runter taktet. Hast du denn mal untervoltet? Klingt wirklich sehr stark nach Temperaturproblemen. Beim HBM hilft dir das aber natürlich nicht.
> 
> ...




Achso ich dachte das wäre ein defekt und unter Last ( Spiele wie the Witcher3/ Destiny 2 ) würde die Karte versuchen den Takt konstant auf 1750 zu halten. Habe von sharkoon das Tg4 Rgb mit 4 Gehäuse lüftern, dazu habe ich noch selber intern 2 eingebaut die Luft von Graka weg pusten sollen. Ist an den Seiten aus Glas aber nicht wirklich durchlässig.  Tjunction sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus seit dem neuem Gehäuse ca 100 Grad Peak .  Morgen werde ich mal Unterlegscheiben unter die 4 Schrauben des Kreuzes legen, dann eventuell noch Liquid Metal und den Kühlerboden will ich auch mal abschleifen, um zu schauen was an Temperatur noch so drinne ist.  Bin halt sehr stark von der Karte enttäuscht da sie in Spielen wie Destiny 2/ Division 2 im Vergleich zu meiner Rx590 ( gleiche Settings 110 fps ) nur ca 120-130 fps bei 1080p bekomme, hatte sehr auf um die 150 gehofft um meinem 144hz Monitor Bedeutung zu schenken. An sich läuft die Karte nur nicht der Performance Boost den ich erwartet habe..


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

radeon 7 in 1080p ? läuft.......


----------



## drstoecker (22. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Boah, ich bin gerade richtig stinkig wegen Mindfactory.
> Die Karte ist angekommen, aber sie sieht *SO* aus.
> 
> 
> ...


Einpacken und zurück damit, Austausch ist beim mindstar nicht möglich. Solche Probleme kenne ich leider nicht, auch nicht von Mindfactory.


maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Achso ich dachte das wäre ein defekt und unter Last ( Spiele wie the Witcher3/ Destiny 2 ) würde die Karte versuchen den Takt konstant auf 1750 zu halten. Habe von sharkoon das Tg4 Rgb mit 4 Gehäuse lüftern, dazu habe ich noch selber intern 2 eingebaut die Luft von Graka weg pusten sollen. Ist an den Seiten aus Glas aber nicht wirklich durchlässig.  Tjunction sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus seit dem neuem Gehäuse ca 100 Grad Peak .  Morgen werde ich mal Unterlegscheiben unter die 4 Schrauben des Kreuzes legen, dann eventuell noch Liquid Metal und den Kühlerboden will ich auch mal abschleifen, um zu schauen was an Temperatur noch so drinne ist.  Bin halt sehr stark von der Karte enttäuscht da sie in Spielen wie Destiny 2/ Division 2 im Vergleich zu meiner Rx590 ( gleiche Settings 110 fps ) nur ca 120-130 fps bei 1080p bekomme, hatte sehr auf um die 150 gehofft um meinem 144hz Monitor Bedeutung zu schenken. An sich läuft die Karte nur nicht der Performance Boost den ich erwartet habe..


Was für einen Unterbau hast du? Cpu Limit?


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Mit was soll ich sonst 144fps erreichen , Vega 64? 😂 Was ist nur los bei euch.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Achso ich dachte das wäre ein defekt und unter Last ( Spiele wie the Witcher3/ Destiny 2 ) würde die Karte versuchen den Takt konstant auf 1750 zu halten. Habe von sharkoon das Tg4 Rgb mit 4 Gehäuse lüftern, dazu habe ich noch selber intern 2 eingebaut die Luft von Graka weg pusten sollen. Ist an den Seiten aus Glas aber nicht wirklich durchlässig.  Tjunction sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus seit dem neuem Gehäuse ca 100 Grad Peak .  Morgen werde ich mal Unterlegscheiben unter die 4 Schrauben des Kreuzes legen, dann eventuell noch Liquid Metal und den Kühlerboden will ich auch mal abschleifen, um zu schauen was an Temperatur noch so drinne ist.  Bin halt sehr stark von der Karte enttäuscht da sie in Spielen wie Destiny 2/ Division 2 im Vergleich zu meiner Rx590 ( gleiche Settings 110 fps ) nur ca 120-130 fps bei 1080p bekomme, hatte sehr auf um die 150 gehofft um meinem 144hz Monitor Bedeutung zu schenken. An sich läuft die Karte nur nicht der Performance Boost den ich erwartet habe..



Wenn du das tust sei aber bitte so fair und behalte die Karte, unabhängig vom Resultat und sei dir bewusst das du durch die Aktionen (selbst die Unterlegscheiben) das Package killen kannst! 

Egal wie du die Temperaturen runter bringst, du wirst die Leistung nicht in dem Maße steigern können wie du es dir erhoffst. Um auch nur in die Richtung zu kommen muss das Ding unter Wasser. 

Weiterhin klingt das wie du es beschreibst sehr nach cpu Limit. Hast du mal überprüft wie im Spiel die GPU Auslastung ist? Ist diese permanent bei 99-100%?


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Einpacken und zurück damit, Austausch ist beim mindstar nicht möglich. Solche Probleme kenne ich leider nicht, auch nicht von Mindfactory.
> 
> Was für einen Unterbau hast du? Cpu Limit?


MSI 450 Gaming Plus, uuuund ein Ryzen 5 2600x sollte also passen oder limitiert der Ryzen? Wenn ich Grafikeinstellungen / Auflösung ändere bringt das auch kaum was bei den Fps. Dachte auch schon an ein CPu limit, aber mit dem Ryzen 5 2600x?

Jap, sogut wie immer 99/100% , aber wieso limitiert denn mein Ryzen 5 2600x bei 120 fps destiny ����*♂️ Was soll das denn..


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> MSI 450 Gaming Plus, uuuund ein Ryzen 5 2600x sollte also passen oder limitiert der Ryzen? Wenn ich Grafikeinstellungen / Auflösung ändere bringt das auch kaum was bei den Fps. Dachte auch schon an ein CPu limit, aber mit dem Ryzen 5 2600x?



Jap, willkommen im CPU Limit, da kann die Karte gar nichts für


----------



## BrandWolle (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Jap, sogut wie immer 99/100% , aber wieso limitiert denn mein Ryzen 5 2600x bei 120 fps destiny ����*♂️ Was soll das denn..



Hast du deine CPU zum Vergleich schon übertaktet?! Dann siehst du ob sie limitiert.

Die Seven ist prinzipiell besser in höheren Auflösungen. Sie ist nicht für so geringe Auflösungen ausgelegt.

Je nach Sample bekommst die Karte unter OEM Kühler auf 2000mhz und 1200mhz HBM. Spannung wirst dafür aber auf 1100mV mindestens schrauben müssen und PT+20%.
Mehr PT bringt nur mehr Stabilität. Lüfter müssen da aber schon ordentlich aufdrehen um die TJ einigermaßen stabil zu halten.

Wirklich mehr Performance gibt es mit LM statt der WLP. Brachte bei mir 6° weniger TJ bei Stock Default.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Jap, sogut wie immer 99/100% , aber wieso limitiert denn mein Ryzen 5 2600x bei 120 fps destiny ����*♂️ Was soll das denn..



Die Ryzen waren noch niemals für besonders hohe FPS bekannt, zumindest nicht @stock. Zum reinen zocken mit hohen FPS wäre jeder beliebige Intel die bessere Wahl gewesen. 

Wenn du von der Vega profitieren willst: 
1. Höhere Auflösung bei ähnlichen FPS
2. Ryzen übertakten
3. CPU upgraden 
4. Karte zurück senden, das nächste mal besser vorab (zB hier) informieren und zB auf ne 1660ti oder so wechseln

Such dir davon was aus.


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Habe den Ryzen bisher immer nur auf Ausbalanciert gelassen weil so im Internet stand soll er die besten Ergebnisse erzielen? Schätze mal da bin ich fehlgeleitet? er Boostet im Game auf ca 4,2 ghz hoch


----------



## BrandWolle (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Habe den Ryzen bisher immer nur auf Ausbalanciert gelassen weil so im Internet stand soll er die besten Ergebnisse erzielen? Schätze mal da bin ich fehlgeleitet? er Boostet im Game auf ca 4,2 ghz hoch



Bring Mal dein ganzes Setup auf Anschlag um den Flaschenhals aus zu machen, als der Seven mangelnde Performance zu unterstellen xD


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Die Ryzen waren noch niemals für besonders hohe FPS bekannt, zumindest nicht @stock. Zum reinen zocken mit hohen FPS wäre jeder beliebige Intel die bessere Wahl gewesen.
> Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine Rtx2080ti zu holen , jedoch würde das in meinem fall ja auch nicht viel helfen? welche CPU kann man mir denn da empfehlen. Der i7 8700k soll auch nur 7-10% schneller sein als kein Ryzen 5 2600x . Ein i9-9900K ist mir dann schon fast wieder zu teuer.
> Wenn du von der Vega profitieren willst:
> 1. Höhere Auflösung bei ähnlichen FPS
> ...



Ohje, welche CPU könnte man mir da denn empfehlen im Bereich 1080/1440 P . Der i7 8700K soll auch nur 7-10% schneller als mein Ryzen 5 2600x sein. Da lohnen sich die 300€ nicht, der i9 9900k dann schon eher oder?



BrandWolle schrieb:


> Bring Mal dein ganzes Setup auf Anschlag um den Flaschenhals aus zu machen, als der Seven mangelnde Performance zu unterstellen xD




Stimmt schon, hatte nur vorher keine Probleme und jetzt halt mehr erwartet. Nicht damit gerechnet das dem Ryzen und den 16 gb ram 300mhz die Puste so schnell ausgeht... beides erst im April gekauft ...


----------



## BrandWolle (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Ohje, welche CPU könnte man mir da denn empfehlen im Bereich 1080/1440 P . Der i7 8700K soll auch nur 7-10% schneller als mein Ryzen 5 2600x sein. Da lohnen sich die 300€ nicht, der i9 9900k dann schon eher oder?



Jeder wird dir raten die Computex in Taipei abzuwarten was der neue Ryzen 3000 bringt.


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Stimmt da war ja was. Ich bin zwar einer der ungeduldigsten Menschen jedoch wird das am ratsamsten sein. Die Threadripper Modelle erzielen ja auch alle kaum mehr fps oder?


----------



## BrandWolle (22. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, hatte nur vorher keine Probleme und jetzt halt mehr erwartet. Nicht damit gerechnet das dem Ryzen und den 16 gb ram 300mhz die Puste so schnell ausgeht... beides erst im April gekauft ...



Die Puste schnell ausgeht? Du hast dich wohl eher zu wenig im Vorfeld informiert. Ich selbst hatte ne 580 mit Wasserkühlung und 1565mhz Takt. Die hat in Shadow of the Tomb Raider in 4K Ultra 48fps geschafft. Die Seven Stock hat 88fps geschafft. CPU ist ein i7 7700k mit 4,5ghz. 
Fällt dir was auf zwegs FPS Sprung


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

Hier übrigens mal meine etwas früher empfohlene Einstellung mit 1750MHz. Wie man sieht extrem stabil und der Takt liegt quasi dauerhaft bei 1697MHz an. Das Setting solltest du auch mal testen, auch das könnte deiner Vega helfen. 

Lüfter bei max 40% und Temp bei maximal 103°C. 

Der Screen wurde eben nach einem Firestrike Ultra Stabilitätstest gemacht, wobei die Karte 99,4% erzielt hat.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2019)

1900-1950 sind so das höchste der Gefühle bei Stockkühler und aktzeptabler Lautstärke.Mit dicken Geschützen blüht dier Seven dann richtig auf,vorallem wenn die Karte saufen darf.


----------



## maxulrich1 (22. Mai 2019)

Wow das sieht echt gut aus! Jedoch Lüfter maximal 40% habe ich noch nie getestet, meine waren immer Richtung 65% . 
edit* ich weiß nicht ob 925 mVolt bei mir laufen wird, war Stock bei 1.079 mVolt 
Welche mVolt hast du genommen auf der Handy Version sehe ich nur die Wattmann Kurve aber die sieht sehr sauber aus!


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich empfehle: 1711 MHz bei 925mV. bei mir kann ich bei 925mV auf bis zu 1750MHz, aber es hat sich gezeigt das es in der Performance absolut keinen Unterschied macht, welcher nicht im Rahmen der Messtoleranz liegt. Kannst auch 1711MHz bei 900mV probieren, aber das scheint bei vielen nicht zu laufen.
> 
> Mit den 925mV stellst du die Karte dann auf maximal 40% Fanspeed und solltest die Tjunction bei um die 100°C haben. HBM natürlich persönlich, bei mir laufen die 1200MHz ohne Probleme, 1250 gar nicht getestet.
> 
> Damit kommst du auf etwa 6630 Punkte im Firestrike Ultra gegenüber 6800 Punkte @stock. Real wahrnehmbar absolut kein Unterschied, ausser bei der Akustik und Verbrauch (ca. 160W komplette Karte), da ist es massiv ^^





maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Wow das sieht echt gut aus! Jedoch Lüfter maximal 40% habe ich noch nie getestet, meine waren immer Richtung 65% .
> Welche mVolt hast du genommen auf der Handy Version sehe ich nur die Wattmann Kurve aber die sieht sehr sauber aus!


oben sind die Settings beschrieben. Wichtig zu erwähnen, ich habe auch noch das Powertarget auf +20 im Wattman


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=erGVXbS3000

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So verhält sich die Karte unter 4k Witcher 3 Last.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



OK, da ist was mega faul :/ welche stockvoltage hat sie denn? 

Also generell dürften die Lüfter niemals stehen. 

Welches Bios ist drauf nach GPU-Z?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Mai 2019)

@stock springt alles viel zu krass hin und her um da irgendeine Aussage zu treffen.
Mit UV  scheinen aber 1850 mhz bei 1,05V und Turbinengeräusch drin zu sein.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> @stock springt alles viel zu krass hin und her um da irgendeine Aussage zu treffen.
> Mit UV  scheinen aber 1850 mhz bei 1,05V und Turbinengeräusch drin zu sein.


Ich meinte welche Spannung anliegt, wenn der Wattman alles auf Stock zurück setzt bei 1801MHz


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich meinte welche Spannung anliegt, wenn der Wattman alles auf Stock zurück setzt bei 1801MHz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Hotspots / Clocks unter Last @stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Hui, jetzt fällt mir gerade auf was Wattman auf der linken Seite lustiges anzeigt.


----------



## Chanks (22. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr komisch, dreht der Lüfter echt nur bei 2000rpm bei den temperaturen und Spannung, schon seltsam. Aufgrund des Schadens würde ich sie zurück schicken, ist jetzt auch kein wirklich guter Chip, so das du da viel verlieren würdest


----------



## AgentCallen (23. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ok, gut das sind ja dann doch nicht unerhebliche Änderungen. Jetzt war ich doch neugierig und wollte wissen wie es aussieht. Hab wohl echt Glück mit der Karte gehabt:
> 
> - 549€ vor über einem Monat bezahlt
> - 08er PCB
> ...



Wo hast du die Grafikkarte geholt ?


----------



## Chanks (23. Mai 2019)

AgentCallen schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Grafikkarte geholt ?



Bei Alternate im Outlet &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## maxulrich1 (23. Mai 2019)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Die Puste schnell ausgeht? Du hast dich wohl eher zu wenig im Vorfeld informiert. Ich selbst hatte ne 580 mit Wasserkühlung und 1565mhz Takt. Die hat in Shadow of the Tomb Raider in 4K Ultra 48fps geschafft. Die Seven Stock hat 88fps geschafft. CPU ist ein i7 7700k mit 4,5ghz.
> Fällt dir was auf zwegs FPS Sprung



Das ist schon stattlich alle male! Bin einfach blind an die R7 herangegangen. Dachte teuerste gleich beste für jeden Gaming Bereich, klar leistet sie mehr als meine Rx590 jedoch 450€ mehr ist dahin gestellt, eventuell sollten sie bei der nächsten Karte auch auf 11 Gb Vram gehen dafür mehr Geld in Core Clock etc stecken. Hätte ich keinen FreeSync Monitor würde ich mir denke ich die rtx2080 ti holen


----------



## Chanks (23. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Das ist schon stattlich alle male! Bin einfach blind an die R7 herangegangen. Dachte teuerste gleich beste für jeden Gaming Bereich, klar leistet sie mehr als meine Rx590 jedoch 450€ mehr ist dahin gestellt, eventuell sollten sie bei der nächsten Karte auch auf 11 Gb Vram gehen dafür mehr Geld in Core Clock etc stecken. Hätte ich keinen FreeSync Monitor würde ich mir denke ich die rtx2080 ti holen



Was hält dich von der 2080ti ab? Auch Nvidia Karten unterstützen mittlerweile FreeSync. Bedenke jedoch das du vermutlich die selbe Performance wie mit der Vega hättest, da immer noch im CPU Limit. 

Das mit dem 11GB geht aber nicht, der HBM sind 4*4GB Module. Auch kann man nicht einfach Module weg lassen, da dafür ein komplettes Neudesign der Karte möglich gewesen wäre. Auch ein Punkt den viele vergessen, die Vega ist so "billig", da es im Grund nur schlechte MI50 sind. Guck mal was da eine Karte kostet  Übrigens auch einer der Grunde für die schlechte Tjunction, diese entsteht durch Leckströme ->mehr Leckströme=schlechterer Chip=höhere Temperatur. Hatte mir neulich mal eine MI50 angucken können, da waren zwischen Tjunction und GPU Temperatur nur etwa 5K Unterschied. Da solche Karten deutlich längere Lastzeiten haben, muss natürlich auch die Temperatur niedriger sein um den Verschleiß zu senken. 

Ist eine Win-Win Situation, AMD kann die Marge steigern in dem sie den Ausschuss verwerten können und wir haben umgelabelte Workstation Karten die auch für Gaming taugen mit einem recht ordentlichen P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## maxulrich1 (23. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Nee, das wird nix bringen, hatte die karte ja schon 30 Minuten im Backofen bei 130°. Nutzt nix.
> 
> Zur V56: Doch nen Krüppel..mehr als 915Mhz auf dem HBM geht net und ich musste wieder umflashen xD die hohe Spamnung auf dem HBM war in FSU und TimeSpy ok..aber DMC5 bringt sofort Grafikfehler und was moch noch mehr überrascht..FF12 hat direkt massive Grafikfehler gezeigt und braucht auch flockige 7GB Vram..übel für ein PS2-Game  behalten werde ich die v56 nicht, hoffe die kommt mal wieder in den MindStar, dann kauf ich sie nochmal und hoffe auf Samsung HBM xD die karte muss ne Weile vorhalten, da kann ich nix mit Hynix müll anfangen


Ist der HBM Speicher der Vega 56 besser von Samsung als Hyanix? Bei der VII hab ich das Gefühl anders herum. die meisten haben Hyanix und kommen locker auf 1,2ghz memory . Mein Samsung hbm2 schafft nichtmal 1100 ohne artifacte bei heavens benchmark extreme ...



Chanks schrieb:


> Was hält dich von der 2080ti ab? Auch Nvidia Karten unterstützen mittlerweile FreeSync. Bedenke jedoch das du vermutlich die selbe Performance wie mit der Vega hättest, da immer noch im CPU Limit.
> 
> Das mit dem 11GB geht aber nicht, der HBM sind 4*4GB Module. Auch kann man nicht einfach Module weg lassen, da dafür ein komplettes Neudesign der Karte möglich gewesen wäre. Auch ein Punkt den viele vergessen, die Vega ist so "billig", da es im Grund nur schlechte MI50 sind. Guck mal was da eine Karte kostet  Übrigens auch einer der Grunde für die schlechte Tjunction, diese entsteht durch Leckströme ->mehr Leckströme=schlechterer Chip=höhere Temperatur. Hatte mir neulich mal eine MI50 angucken können, da waren zwischen Tjunction und GPU Temperatur nur etwa 5K Unterschied. Da solche Karten deutlich längere Lastzeiten haben, muss natürlich auch die Temperatur niedriger sein um den Verschleiß zu senken.
> 
> Ist eine Win-Win Situation, AMD kann die Marge steigern in dem sie den Ausschuss verwerten können und wir haben umgelabelte Workstation Karten die auch für Gaming taugen mit einem recht ordentlichen P/L-Verhältnis.



Ich verstehe meine Karte einfach nur nicht. In Spielen wie Division 2 und Destiny 2 fallen viele Werte oft ab. Gpu CLock von 1700 auf bis zu 300?? das im Sekunden Takt, Dazu der Watt verbrauch von bis zu 160 auf 20 Runter Auslastung von 100 auf 0  % ? Liegt das am CPU Limtit oder was verpasse ich hier? Eingestellt sind 1750 Mhz Core / 940 mVolt / 1000 HBM auto Timing stock mVolt=1.079.  750er Watt gold Netzteil. 450 Gaming Plus MB.  Temperaturen Peak bei 70 Grad Ingame. Habe ich irgendwelche Windows 10 Einstellungen falsch? 120 Fps in beiden Games Avg , mit Ryzen 5 2600x, 16 gb ddr4 @ 2933Mz XMP 2 . Wobei Msi anzeigt das alle Cores auf 80-100% Leistung kommen im Game. Das ist ja schrecklich. Hat der Ryzen Thermal Throttle? meiner erreicht 80 Grad.

*Edit
 erreiche sogar gerade nur 60-90 Fps in Division2 . Core taktet nicht über 1,4ghz . Ay ay ay. Was ist da nur los. Doch einschicken?


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Stell PT auf Max teste mal da.


----------



## maxulrich1 (23. Mai 2019)

PT? Was ist das ?


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Mai 2019)

Powertarget

auf max stellen
+20 oder geht gar +50

Alles im Wattman


----------



## maxulrich1 (23. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Powertarget
> 
> auf max stellen
> +20 oder geht gar +50
> ...




Das habe ich bereits auf +50/+99 gehabt. bringt auch nicht mehr stabilität..


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

geht aber nur 20 bei der 7^^


----------



## Benji21 (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> geht aber nur 20 bei der 7^^



Geht auch mehr per Registry Tweak


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

So habe die Karte jetzte hier welcher Punkt interessiert mich beim undervolten da es 3 sind in den Radeon Settings?


----------



## BrandWolle (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> So habe die Karte jetzte hier welcher Punkt interessiert mich beim undervolten da es 3 sind in den Radeon Settings?



Der rechte ist der wichtigste Punkt. Den mittleren ziehst du so hoch als möglich. Das bringt Stabilität beim Takt.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Okay danke HBM ist Hynix sagt gpuz also der rechte steht bei 1801mhz bei 1079mv nur den runter ziehen und dann in der mitte so hoch wie es geht.

wattanzeige steht bei gpuz nicht dabei schade stand bei der vega64 schon neusete version gpuz.


----------



## sifusanders (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Okay danke HBM ist Hynix sagt gpuz also der rechte steht bei 1801mhz bei 1079mv nur den runter ziehen und dann in der mitte so hoch wie es geht.
> 
> wattanzeige steht bei gpuz nicht dabei schade stand bei der vega64 schon neusete version gpuz.



Du kannst auch die Punkte doppelt anklicken, dann kannst Du die Werte per Zahl eingeben. 1079 ist kein schlechter StockWert, wenn auch kein überragender. Beide meine Karte waren 1100+. Meine 1101mv läuft ohne Murren auf 976mv über Stunden in Div2, welches ich bisher als besten Stresstest ausmachen konnte. Andere Spiele scheinen weniger sensitiv. Temperatur (Tjunc) spielt auch eine Rolle bei der Stabilität, über 95° solltest Du bei Air eigentlich nicht gehen, kannst da ein bisschen an der Lüfterregelung rumspielen - ich spiele persönlich mit Kopfhörern und da stören mich auch höhere RPM nicht.  Bzgl. des mittleren Punkts bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob man den hochziehen sollte, ich meine aber, dass es stabiler wirkt, wenn höhere mv auch bei niedrigen pstates gefahren warden.
Hynix RAM ist bei der VII die bessere Alternative, solltest Du bestimmt bis 1200Mhz fahren können. Verbrauch und Temp gehen da nur minimal höher.

Verbrauch kannst Du auch über hwinfo64 oder MSI Afterburner kontrollieren. Ich persönlich nutze den Afterburner um das Overlay bei den Spielen zu haben. Theoretisch funktioniert auch das AMD Overlay, welches ich haber häufig als ungenau und buggy empfinde. GPUZ hat bei mir eigentlich funktioniert mit Wattanzeige, vielleicht hat sich aber auch wieder etwas geändert.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Passt dann probiere ich mal rum.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Schau bei GPU-Z mal nach ob alle Häkchen bei der Sensorauswahl gesetzt sind. 
Rechts oben über das Feld kommst Du in die GPU-Z-Settings.


----------



## Benji21 (23. Mai 2019)

Neuer Treiber:

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-5-2

Support For

    Total War™: Three Kingdoms

Fixed Issues

    AMD Radeon VII may experience screen flicker when multiple displays are connected on desktop or while applications are running.
    Radeon WattMan may list the incorrect max temperature for some graphics products.
    GPU Utilization in Radeon Performance Metrics Overlay may sometimes show on unsupported products.
    HDR Video may freeze or have corruption during playback when using Movies and TV Application with some Ryzen APUs.

Endlich!


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Ja sind sie zeigt aber nix an auch nicht mhz. steht aber im wattman overlay.
junge junge brauche ne lüftersteuerungsempfehlung.,...erinnert mich an dei vega 56 bei release die ich eragttert habe damals^^ binjetzt auf 987mv bei 1801 bisher alles gut.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Die Auslesefehler im Wattman und Overlay werden wohl noch weiterhin lustige Spikes anzeigen:

Known Issues
Performance Metrics Overlay and Radeon WattMan gauges may experience inaccurate fluctuating readings on AMD Radeon VII.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

das tun sie sehe nicht mal wirklich was das undervolting brinbgt bis auf das die karte von Laut auf mässig geht und temps runter sind.


----------



## sifusanders (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> das tun sie sehe nicht mal wirklich was das undervolting brinbgt bis auf das die karte von Laut auf mässig geht und temps runter sind.



Darum geht das UV doch, Temps runter, dass nicht gethrottled wird und dass die Lüfter weniger RPM benötigen (und weniger Leistungsaufnahme). Jetzt musst Du ausloten, wie weit Du runtergehen kannst. Diesen Headroom, den Du Dir erarbeitest, kannst Du dann wiederrum in etwaiges OC stecken. Sprich Dir nen Core Target setzen und gucken wann dieses Stabil wird/bleibt. Wie gesagt, Temps dabei im Auge behalten.


----------



## Benji21 (23. Mai 2019)

Wenn sie richtig leise werden soll brauchst du Wasser oder den Ghetto-Mod.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen:
UVen bringt bei gleichem PT mehr eff. Takt. Außerdem wird weniger wg. TJ-Temp. gedrosselt.

Den Unterschied Stock vs. UV kannste ja Benchen.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Habt ihr noch ne Lüftersteureungsempfehlung setting? hbm geht auf 1200mhz problemlos.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Ne sinnvolle Lüftereinstellung hängt zum großen Teil von Deinem Gehäuse ab.
Startwert 35% und Maxwert so ca. 50-60%. Ein höherer Startwert schafft sozusagen einen Kühlungsvorlauf.
Das puffert kleine Spitzen besser.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Fractal Design Define S Black Window, Tower-Gehaeuse schwarz

Mein Gehäuse. 

Bei 940mv 1801 hatte ich jetzte nen absturz.

soll ichs PT anheben ?


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Benchstable ist noch lange net Gamestable. Da sind DMC5 und D2 bei längerem Spielen zu beachten.
Würde daher noch 5mV draufpacken auf das Benchstable. 

Bei Deinem Gehäuse ist der Bodenlüfter und der untere Frontlüfter wichtig. Beide sollten mit ordentlich Drehzahl laufen,
damit es keinen Wärmestau unter der Graka gibt.
Hätte bei dem Gehäuse auch net geschadet Hinten neben den Slots Mesh einzubauen oder zu Bohren und nen kleinen Lüfter OUT ala Gurdi.
(Nachträglich Metallarbeiten machen sich aber schlecht.)

Hinten oben ein 140er ist sicher für die gesamte Abwärme ausreichend.(falls nur ein 120er ab Werk drin)
Falls Dir die Temps zu hoch sind.


----------



## Methusalem (23. Mai 2019)

Der neue Treiber ist gar nicht mal schlecht.

7821 Punke im Sup4K bei 968 mV, 1801 MHz GPU, 1200 MHz HBM, PT +/- 0 und im Gegensatz zu Treibern davor nur noch max. 2700 RPM Lüfter. Etwa ab Szene 13 fing sonst bei mir der Lüfter an, richtig hoch zu drehen und ging dann bis etwa 2900 U/min mit älteren Treibern ( Raumtemperaturen etwa identisch), jetzt bleibt es deutlich ruhiger.

Allein dafür hat es sich gelohnt, den Treiber zu installieren.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Benchstable ist noch lange net Gamestable. Da sind DMC5 und D2 bei längerem Spielen zu beachten.
> Würde daher noch 5mV draufpacken auf das Benchstable.
> 
> Bei Deinem Gehäuse ist der Bodenlüfter und der untere Frontlüfter wichtig. Beide sollten mit ordentlich Drehzahl laufen,
> ...



Okay aber die lüfter bekomme ich nicht unter 2200rpm mit dem was du gesagt hast.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Okay aber die lüfter bekomme ich nicht unter 2200rpm mit dem was du gesagt hast.



Von Nix kommt Nix. 
Egal welche Graka, die Wärme muss erstmal raus. Insofern ist der Ghettomod ne einfache Lösung.

Was Hast Du für nen Moni?
Wenn die Graka net dauernd am Limit laufen muss kannst Du mit FRTC= Fps-Limit knapp unterhalb der durchschnittlichen Fps
nochmal W+Temp+Lüfter reduzieren. Und natürlich mit Settings im Game und im Wattman:


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

4k AOC 32 Zoll VA.

Frameratebegrenzer habe ich auf 61 fps. Teste mit The witcher 3 die fordert meines wissens nach den Karten alles ab. So UV geht bei 1801 bis 951mv ohne absturz also lass ich es bei 955mv zur sicherheit. Unter 2000rpm wird die Karte sehr Leise unter 1500rps kaum zu hören. Mal schauen was ich so hinbekomme.

qualität der Texturfilterung warum auf Leistung was ist der Unterschied? Alles andere hatte ich schon so nur tesselation habe ich auf x6.
so habe ich es jetzte noch vorschläge?


----------



## Chanks (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> 4k AOC 32 Zoll VA.
> 
> Frameratebegrenzer habe ich auf 61 fps. Teste mit The witcher 3 die fordert meines wissens nach den Karten alles ab. So UV geht bei 1801 bis 951mv ohne absturz also lass ich es bei 955mv zur sicherheit. Unter 2000rpm wird die Karte sehr Leise unter 1500rps kaum zu hören. Mal schauen was ich so hinbekomme.
> 
> ...



Probier doch mal meine Settings mit 1711/1750MHz bei 900-925mV und maximal 40% Lüfter. Stabilität und Temps würde ich übrigens mit 4-5 Firestrike Ultra testen, da ist bei mir noch einiges recht direkt instabil geworden, was bisher gamestable über Stunden war.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich übrigens auch mit dem Auto Undervolt gemacht, das hat die Spannung nur um 2 Stufen zu hoch angesetzt, zudem was ich selbst ausloten konnte. Bedenkt zudem das die Karte in 6mV-7mV Schritten geregelt wird. Ob 901mV oder 905mV anliegen ist egal, die Karte wird effektiv immer 906mV anlegen.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Dachte ich soll mindestens 1750 mhz takst haben unsd auch halten momentan sind es immer 1750min - 1800maxmhz wegen hbm2 oder so was rx480 gesagt hat gestern oder vorgestern. hbm 200mhz sind 8 watt mehr und 2 fps in 4k ^^


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> 4k AOC 32 Zoll VA.
> Frameratebegrenzer habe ich auf 61 fps.



Der Moni kann bestimmt schon FS. Daher Vsync OFF und FRTC auf 58fps.
Und bei meinem alten AOC konnte man die Freesync-Range mit CRU auf 33-61 ändern.
CRU (Custom Resolution Utility) Tips, Tricks and Monitors OC (LCD/LED/CRT) | guru3D Forums

btw.
Welchen Takt/Spannung man anpeilt hängt vom gewünschten Lüfter ab. 
Dann gibts halt passend dazu nur XYZ - Fps.
1750eff. sind für nen wirkungsvollen HBM schon net schlecht.
HBM von 1000 auf 1150 kostet keine 8W extra. (sogar weniger)
1200 machen erst ab 1780 Sinn.


----------



## Chanks (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Dachte ich soll mindestens 1750 mhz takst haben unsd auch halten momentan sind es immer 1750min - 1800maxmhz wegen hbm2 oder so was rx480 gesagt hat gestern oder vorgestern. hbm 200mhz sind 8 watt mehr und 2 fps in 4k ^^


Natürlich hast du weniger Leistung wenn du auf 1711-1750MHz Target runter gehst, die Karte springt dann meist zwischen 1693 und 1647 umher. Allerdings ist der Verlust messbar ungefähr im Bereich um den 0,5-1,6 FPS. Dafür das die Lüfter dann aber nur bei etwa 1600rpm im Schnitt drehen, finde ich ist das ein vertretbarer Tradeoff, so sensibel das ich merke das ich ein 1FPS weniger habe bin ich nicht. ^^


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Nope kein FS habe nie gesehen warum das sinnvoll ist^^. Habe auch so kein tearing mit enhanced sync.

Habe jetzt das gemacht 924mv auf 1750mhz realtakt ist bei 1720mhz lüfter sind auf 1700rpm und es ist LEISE. Dankeschön

wie hast du das PT?


----------



## Chanks (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Nope kein FS habe nie gesehen warum das sinnvoll ist^^. Habe auch so kein tearing mit enhanced sync.
> 
> Habe jetzt das gemacht 924mv auf 1750mhz realtakt ist bei 1720mhz lüfter sind auf 1700rpm und es ist LEISE. Dankeschön
> 
> wie hast du das PT?



PT habe ich auf +20 gestellt, das glättet den Takt etwas 

Edit, kannst ja auch mal Firestrike Ultra @stock gegen die runter getaktete Version laufen lassen, dann wirst du sehen wie gering der Preis für die Lautstärke war


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Ich meinte net den rechten Wert auf 1750 sondern den eff. Takt.
Hatte ja bei der Aussage auch den Kollegen vom 3dC verlinkt mit seinem Vgl.
Wenns nur 1730eff. ist nützt sicher auch schon HBM 1100 was.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du weniger Leistung wenn du auf 1711-1750MHz Target runter gehst, die Karte springt dann meist zwischen 1693 und 1647 umher. Allerdings ist der Verlust messbar ungefähr im Bereich um den 0,5-1,6 FPS. Dafür das die Lüfter dann aber nur bei etwa 1600rpm im Schnitt drehen, finde ich ist das ein vertretbarer Tradeoff, so sensibel das ich merke das ich ein 1FPS weniger habe bin ich nicht. ^^





Chanks schrieb:


> PT habe ich auf +20 gestellt, das glättet den Takt etwas
> 
> Edit, kannst ja auch mal Firestrike Ultra @stock gegen die runter getaktete Version laufen lassen, dann wirst du sehen wie gering der Preis für die Lautstärke war



Joa sind nur 1-2 fps weniger das passt dafür leise. Welche Temps hast du denn so? In Witcher 3 4k max komme ich auf 80 grad da muss ich mit der kurve noch spielen denn ab 80 grad wirds wieder laut 2200rpm.


----------



## Chanks (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Joa sind nur 1-2 fps weniger das passt dafür leise. Welche Temps hast du denn so? In Witcher 3 4k max komme ich auf 80 grad da muss ich mit der kurve noch spielen denn ab 80 grad wirds wieder laut 2200rpm.



Meinst du Tjunction oder vom Core?

Meine Temps sind nicht repräsentativ, da ich ein DBP900 betreibe wo die Silentwings bei etwa 40-60% maximal drehen. Also Temperaturfeindliches Gefilde. Der 5960X der über den Radiator in der Front rein bläst tut natürlich auch sein übrigstes.

Ich habe etwa 100 Grad in der Tjunction und ca 78 Grad auf dem Core, bei maximal 40% Fanspeed.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Bei mir ist es ein bisschen mehr bei totaler 100% auslastung 104tj und 80 core aber das dauert ne weile 45% Fanspeed. bin zufrieden endlich 4k zocken in meine games ohne Kompromisse oder lange rumstellen ^^


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Wenn der AOC kein FS kann wäre ne 2. Custom-Resolution mit 50Hz sinnvoll, damit Du je nach Game mal wechseln kannst.


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Für was?


----------



## Chanks (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ein bisschen mehr bei totaler 100% auslastung 104tj und 80 core aber das dauert ne weile 45% Fanspeed. bin zufrieden endlich 4k zocken in meine games ohne Kompromisse oder lange rumstellen ^^



Aber dann setz doch den letzen Punkt einfach bei 40%  
Die 5% Fanspeed machen maximal 1-2 Grad aus, damit bleibst du immer noch unter 110 Grad und es ist doch merklich leiser &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Das sind 1780rpm vs 1600 merke ich nicht spiele eh mit meinen nubert Laustsprechern relativ *atmosphärisch*  mir reichts so 

was mir aufgefallen ist das daa Radeon Overlay sehr fehlerhaft ist bei dieser Karte zmbsp zeigt es bei mem 300mhz an und springt wild rum. mit welchem tool kann man es auslesen richtig?


----------



## Auriale (23. Mai 2019)

guten abend!
Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. mein wasserkühlungsumbau ist bald fertig (läuft schon aber verschlauchung etc bin ich nicht zufrieden mit).

Habe 2x 360 radiatoren sowie einen 240er von Barrow, verbaut in deinem slient base 601 (war viel dremeln notwenig, damit das gehäuse für wasserkühlung taugt). Der GPU Block ist ebenfalls von Barrow, da den bisher keiner hatte wollte ich den mal testen. Cpu ist mit eingebunden aber aktuell noch nen alter Xeon 1231v3.
habe erst ne stunde testen können aber bisher bin ich echt super zufrieden. Junction geht nicht über 70 Grad bei 1151mv (2050/1200mhz). für heute ist erstmal pause, am wochenende gibts dann bilder und mehr infos^^


----------



## bigburritoboy (23. Mai 2019)

na da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

achja eins habe ich vergessen wo kucke ich welche bios version? und sollte ich diese unbedingt updaten?


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Mai 2019)

@Gurdi

Passt dieser 80mm Noctua  Lüfter Modell:

Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM

https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00KF7MVI2/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A38F5RZ72I2JQ&psc=1

unter der Sapphire Seven für die Luftabfuhr nach draussen, da die Karte wohl sehr gut Hitze ablässt.
Soll ein PWM Lüfter sein und zur Seven optisch passen.
Oder welchen würdest Du empfehlen ?

Hier bitte das Case:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besten Dank!


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Auriale schrieb:


> Der GPU Block ist ebenfalls von Barrow, ... Junction geht nicht über 70 Grad bei 1151mv (2050/1200mhz). für heute ist erstmal pause, am wochenende gibts dann bilder und mehr infos^^



Für den Preis net schlecht!
BARROW Wasser Block verwenden fuer AMD Radeon VII Gruender Edition/Volle Abdeckung GPU Block/Unterstuetzung Original Backplate 5 V 3PIN Header RGB-in Fans & Kuehlung aus Computer & Buero bei Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Gruppe

btw.
Es gibt wohl nen Eigenbau-"CPU"-Block aus reinem Silber (Kontaktfläche?) mit sehr guten Temps. 
Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community - View Single Post -  [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club

Langsam gibts genug Alternativen und für Jeden Etwas.


----------



## DARPA (23. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> achja eins habe ich vergessen wo kucke ich welche bios version? und sollte ich diese unbedingt updaten?



GPU-Z - Die aktuellste 038 kann man schon drauf machen. Ist wenn man jetzt kauft aber wahrscheinlich schon drauf.

Lüfter mit stock Kühler würde ich übrigens ab 50 °C oder so auf nen konstanten Wert zwischen 45 - 50 % setzen. Kühlt besser und klingt entspannter. Ok so richtig entspannt wirds erst mit Wakü Block


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Passt der?  Ja probiere ich mal. Aber warum zeigt gpuz keinen takt an... hab die neueste version und häckchenist auch überall gemacht.


----------



## DARPA (23. Mai 2019)

Ist noch nicht aktuell
Muss so sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier lad dir mal die V106
https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula


----------



## weed93 (23. Mai 2019)

Mach ich und was bringt das neue BIOS.?


----------



## Eyren (23. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Passt dieser 80mm Noctua  Lüfter Modell:
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht Gurdi, aber ja der Lüfter sollte für deinen Zweck absolut ausreichen.



Auriale schrieb:


> guten abend!
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. mein wasserkühlungsumbau ist bald fertig (läuft schon aber verschlauchung etc bin ich nicht zufrieden mit).
> 
> Habe 2x 360 radiatoren sowie einen 240er von Barrow, verbaut in deinem slient base 601 (war viel dremeln notwenig, damit das gehäuse für wasserkühlung taugt). Der GPU Block ist ebenfalls von Barrow, da den bisher keiner hatte wollte ich den mal testen. Cpu ist mit eingebunden aber aktuell noch nen alter Xeon 1231v3.
> habe erst ne stunde testen können aber bisher bin ich echt super zufrieden. Junction geht nicht über 70 Grad bei 1151mv (2050/1200mhz). für heute ist erstmal pause, am wochenende gibts dann bilder und mehr infos^^



Die Junction Temp ist ja ein träumchen! Glaub alle anderen hier fahren mit dem Bykski so um die 90°C Junction bei lastszenario.


----------



## maxulrich1 (23. Mai 2019)

Habe mich heute mal mit 400/800/1200er Nassschleifpapier an den Kühlerkopf gemacht. Sah ganz gut aus musste nur zur Arbeit und habs erstmal abgebrochen und wieder zusammen geschraubt nach anbringung neuer WLP, mal schauen ob es was gebracht hat. Noch keine Zeit gehabt sie wieder einzubauen... Hoffe sie geht noch xd


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info
> Neuester Tiefstpreis:
> Sapphire Radeon VII 16G HBM2 16 GB Memoria a banda larga - Mediastar
> Wäre in DEUTSCHLAND dann nur knapp etwas über 600 Euro
> Die Karten bleiben wie Blei in den Regalen...



Oh Oh,
Atir  hat sich ein schlechtes Karma eingehandelt. Musste erst noch viel teuerer und ohne Games bestellen und jetzt muss Er sogar 
noch warten, weil net genug Blei in den Regalen liegt: atir = bernie
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 105


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Mai 2019)

https://abload.de/img/lfter80mm-noctuaredux30jq1.png

PS: Lüfter auch mal bestellt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2019)

Deine Frage wurde ja bereits beantwortet.Generell geht jeder 80er Lüfter,wichtig ist eine Entkopplung vom Gehäuse durch etwas Gummi an der Auflagefläche und halb PWM.
Ich selbst verwende einen NB Black.

Wie siehts aus mit Erfahrungen zum neuen Treiber?


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

Anscheindend gute Erfahrungen mit 19.5.2
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-426.html#post9865615


----------



## maxulrich1 (23. Mai 2019)

So kurze Rückmeldung von mir. Nachdem ich meine R7 erstmal mit Schleifpapier und neuer WLP bestückt habe schnurrt sie wie ein Kätzchen. Von ich weiß nicht ob der Kauf in Ordnung war, zu yessss jetzt bin ich zufrieden. 
Sie scheint den Takt nun konstant bei 1750 ( in dem Dreh) zu halten. Eingestellt sind 1800Mhz /1000 Memory / 982 mVolt . ( Den Mittleren Punkt habe ich so hoch gezogen wie es ging in wattmann )Bringt tatsächlich einen konstanteren Takt. Power Target +20% und ja. Ich bin zufrieden , brauchte nie die beste der besten Vii, ebenso nicht die höchsten Punkte im Firestrike wollte nur wesentlich mehr Performance als mit meiner Rx590 und die habe ich nun. FPS in The Witcher 3 von 90 auf 160 1080p, Division 2 110-120 fps auf 15-160.  ( Inteligent Standbylist Cleaner anscheinend Pflicht bei Division 2 direkt FPS anstieg zu vermerken. 

Ja alles in allem eine GEILE Karte. Man kann basteln, man kann fummeln immer wieder etwas neues machen ( mit Geld natürlich) und ja. Was will man mehr.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Inteligent Standbylist Cleaner anscheinend Pflicht bei Division 2 direkt FPS anstieg zu vermerken.




Hast Du auch die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16Gb erhöht?
Interessant das der Cleaner bei Dir hilft. Was hast Du bei wieviel Ram eingestellt?
Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.1 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum


----------



## Benji21 (24. Mai 2019)

Der neue Treiber tut das was er soll, das Flickering ist bei mir endlich weg!  Beim installieren war es (natürlich) noch da, nach dem Neustart läuft es bisher aber perfekt.


----------



## maxulrich1 (24. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du auch die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16Gb erhöht?
> Interessant das der Cleaner bei Dir hilft. Was hast Du bei wieviel Ram eingestellt?
> Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.1 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum


 lasse den ram von Windows 10Home steuern. Er gibt ihm 19gb ob immer weiß ich nicht. Ich downloade immer die Chip version davon, mit Winrar entpackt und als Admin ausgeführt. Im Programm an sich ändere ich garnichts.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

Normal ist bei W10home bei mir immer ein Auto-Wert von nur ca. 4000 MB für die Auslagerungsdatei.
Deswegen ist manuell 16Gb sicherer.
(evtl. bei Dir größer, falls Du viel Platz auf der SSD hast. Pagefile auf FP ist net so gut/schnell.)

ISCL von Chip:
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

So Brüder und Schwester..I'm back!! <3

Schauen wir mal, was das Teil diesmal kann, drückt mir die Daumen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

Jo,
Terminator lass Es krachen!


----------



## sifusanders (24. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So Brüder und Schwester..I'm back!! <3
> 
> Schauen wir mal, was das Teil diesmal kann, drückt mir die Daumen
> 
> ...



Unleash the gaming Power! (und viel Glück.)


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

1090mV @Stock, nicht zu übel, gutes Mittelfeld. Mal schauen und Hynix! Denke, die kann man behalten 

Nach dem Treiberupdate sind es nun 1088mV at stock also roughly 0.05V mehr. So nun geht es ans Eingemachte. FSU im Fenster und los gehts 

Guter Hynix. Macht 1.265Ghz mit, nach ersten Tests. Ab 1285 gibts direkt Artefakte, liegt aber im Bereich des erwarteten 

Geht bis zu 963mV @Stock. Auch net so schlecht. Schwein gehabt. Hätte viel VIEL schlimmer sein können <3 Hab natürlich gleich Error Margins mit draufgerechnet. Läuft auch mit 957mV, aber bissl sicherheitsanstand braucht man immer!

Also sind meine UV Settings knapp (pendelt ziwschen) 1760-1790Mhz bei 963mV und 1250Mhz auf dem HBM..I am happy <3


----------



## sifusanders (24. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> 1090mV @Stock, nicht zu übel, gutes Mittelfeld. Mal schauen und Hynix! Denke, die kann man behalten
> 
> Nach dem Treiberupdate sind es nun 1088mV at stock also roughly 0.05V mehr. So nun geht es ans Eingemachte. FSU im Fenster und los gehts
> 
> ...



Schon mal besser wieder als meine. Gut, dass Deine Karte zumindest keine Graupe ist, wenn auch nicht Dein Goldensample


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

Danke! Und ja!!! Bin erleichtert. Muss sich jetzt natürlich  im Stresstest beweisen, aber soweit mal quickcheck gemacht und alle meine alten settings laufen jetzt auch (auf den ersten Blick) mit +21mV ungefähr. Nun ist die Zimmertemp auch knapp 5° höher als das letzte mal. Trotzdem ordentlich. Mit ner guten AiO oder Morpheus sollte das passen!


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

Mir aufegfallen das die Stock mv werte anders sind heute ^^


----------



## sifusanders (24. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Mir aufegfallen das die Stock mv werte anders sind heute ^^



Kann schon mal variieren 2-3 mV je nach Treiber und Laune XD (Weiß sonst nicht genau, warum das passiert)


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

Ja, sogar nach den restart schwankt es bei mir xD

So, bin begeistert. Die karte läuft mit knapp 22mV mit allen settings, in denen die andere auch lief. Ist nun aber schon zu warmes Wetter und schon mit dem 1900er Setting mit knapp 1023mV kommt die Karte an ihre 109° im FSU Stress-Test mit max Lüfter. Das ist auch den 22mV nehr zu verschulden, aber das ist schon ok! Werd die Tage meinen Ghetto-Mod reaktivieren und mal schauen


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

Mit der gefixten ALC-AiO wirds noch ein OC-Monster.
Frag doch mal an, ob Du Deine Graka als Versuchsexemplar for free aufrüsten lassen kannst. PCB 08 ?
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company

Das wäre dann für ALC und Dich = Win Win. Und der gute Ruf wäre wieder hergestellt.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

Och wollte ALC boch Zeit bis nächste Woche geben. Erstmal gucken was sie sagen aber ja..mein gehäuse steht noch immer auf Stand "Radiator komm zu mir" xD das wäre net übel und würde eine funktionierende AIO natürlich auch nehmen


----------



## sifusanders (24. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, sogar nach den restart schwankt es bei mir xD
> 
> So, bin begeistert. Die karte läuft mit knapp 22mV mit allen settings, in denen die andere auch lief. Ist nun aber schon zu warmes Wetter und schon mit dem 1900er Setting mit knapp 1023mV kommt die Karte an ihre 109° im FSU Stress-Test mit max Lüfter. Das ist auch den 22mV nehr zu verschulden, aber das ist schon ok! Werd die Tage meinen Ghetto-Mod reaktivieren und mal schauen



Denke nicht dass der Wert im div 2 stabil ist. Meine läuft auch um stress test mit deutlich weniger (weniger als die 1046mV, die ich bei div2 brauche) ewig lang, div 2 stürzt hingegen ab. Lasse atm die Karte bei 1046 mv 1900 laufen. Kann allerdings auch an meinem Schrott hbm liegen. Tj ist max 92 in div2. 

So oder so doch schon ein super Ergebnis


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Och wollte ALC boch Zeit bis nächste Woche geben. Erstmal gucken was sie sagen aber ja..mein gehäuse steht noch immer auf Stand "Radiator komm zu mir" xD das wäre net übel und würde eine funktionierende AIO natürlich auch nehmen



Wenn Du Dich für die AiO for free bewirbst würde ich auf jeden Fall auf das lfd. Agreement zum Schaden hinweisen.
ALC ist moralisch in der Pflicht. (ansonsten bad Karma für die Fa.)


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Denke nicht dass der Wert im div 2 stabil ist. Meine läuft auch um stress test mit deutlich weniger (weniger als die 1046mV, die ich bei div2 brauche) ewig lang, div 2 stürzt hingegen ab. Lasse atm die Karte bei 1046 mv 1900 laufen. Kann allerdings auch an meinem Schrott hbm liegen. Tj ist max 92 in div2.
> 
> So oder so doch schon ein super Ergebnis



Ja, hab aber auch extra nochmal mehr spannung draufgegeben. Mach ich immer. Sicherheitshalber. Da, was gerade FSU stabil ist, fast nie wirklich 100% gamestable ist. Erfahrungsgemäß reichen knapp 7mV über FSU stable.


----------



## maxulrich1 (24. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> 1090mV @Stock, nicht zu übel, gutes Mittelfeld. Mal schauen und Hynix! Denke, die kann man behalten
> 
> Nach dem Treiberupdate sind es nun 1088mV at stock also roughly 0.05V mehr. So nun geht es ans Eingemachte. FSU im Fenster und los gehts
> 
> ...



Du Glücklicher, mein Samsung HBM geht nichtmal Richtung 1100 ohne Artefacte.  , Core Clock habe ich auch auf 1750 laufen jedoch bei 950 mVolt klappt bei dir bestimmt auch stable. Power Target +20 und die mittlere Frequenz nach GANZ Oben ziehen dann läufts am stabilsten für mich.


----------



## gbm31 (24. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte auf Verdacht, dass die 1200MHz für den HBM bei meiner doch nicht wirklich 100% dauerhaft stabil sind, den Takt auf 1150MHz gesenkt. 
Obwohl TD2 wie gesagt stundenlang keine Probleme macht, hatte ich mit Assetto Corsa und Rift plötzlich Freezes. #

Jetzt nach einiger Recherche scheint es dass AC mit Rift bei gewissen Einstellungen immer abstürzt - ich weiss nur nicht mehr ob ich diese Einstellungen vor dem Default-Run, der dann ohne Probleme lief, korrigiert habe, oder erst später... 

Gestern bin ich jedenfalls erst auf 1180MHz, dann auf 1190MHz gegangen, und hab jeweils ein paar Stunden gespielt. GPU auf 2020MHz, und das bei 1156mV. 

Mal sehen ob am Wochenende die "letzten" 10MHz auch wieder fallen...

Btw: wer Race-Sims fährt, sollte unbedingt eine VR holen - Mann hab ich bisher was verpasst! Trotz 21:9!  Gerade jetzt zur Rift S verkaufen viele die erste Gen, die aber als Gesamtpaket eigentlich immer noch top ist. Hab mein Set für unter 200 ergattern können.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

Falls die Seven wie Vega ist, könnte man tRFC etwas anheben +5..+10..+20. Ganz Unten Links!
Ist insgesamt etwas langsamer aber hilft bei mehr HBM-Takt.(GUI = W10)
AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | guru3D Forums

Momentan finde ich Hyatuke mit seiner 64 ganz schön beeindruckend.(im UV-Thread)
(schafft z.T. die scharfen 56er Timings von Rumpelson+mir)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Mai 2019)

gibt es noch kaufwillige? schon wieder (oder immer noch) für 629,- im Mindstar zu haben.
16GB PowerColor Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> gibt es noch kaufwillige? schon wieder (oder immer noch) für 629,- im Mindstar zu haben.



Eigentlich schon, aber meine nächste will ich nicht unbeding bei MF bestellen.
Die andere ist gerade noch auf dem Weg zurück zu denen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Inteligent Standbylist Cleaner anscheinend Pflicht bei Division 2 direkt FPS anstieg zu vermerken.





maxulrich1 schrieb:


> lasse den ram von Windows 10Home steuern. Er gibt ihm 19gb ob immer weiß ich nicht. Ich downloade immer die Chip version davon, mit Winrar entpackt und als Admin ausgeführt. Im Programm an sich ändere ich garnichts.





RX480 schrieb:


> Normal ist bei W10home bei mir immer ein Auto-Wert von nur ca. 4000 MB für die Auslagerungsdatei.
> Deswegen ist manuell 16Gb sicherer.
> (evtl. bei Dir größer, falls Du viel Platz auf der SSD hast. Pagefile auf FP ist net so gut/schnell.)
> 
> ...



Gerade mal mit SWBF2@DX11-Cf gecheckt. Der ISCL läuft auch zusammen mit W10 1903 wunderbar.(32Gig)
(sorry habe vergessen vorher OHNE zu testen)

Werde den ISCL mal drauf lassen! (prinzipiell)


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

Mit welchem Overlay kann cih die werte richtig auslesen hbm springt rum und der takt auch. habe auch gelesen mit 1000mhz hbm ist er stabiler aber ob das stimmt kann ich nicht testen da nirgendswo die richtigen werte angezeigt werden bei mir.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

In den Release-Notes zu 19.5.2  stand ja drin, das Auslesen momentan scruut ist.
Ansonsten HWinfo+RTSS als Overlay.


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

Ja weil gpuz auch nicht funkt bei mir. hwinfo kuck ich mal an. rtss ist doch das was beim afterburner dabei ist.


----------



## gbm31 (24. Mai 2019)

Was spackt denn da rum? 

HWInfo zusammen mit RTSS gibt eigentlich korrekt aus, wenn die Spannung nicht zu niedrig ist, genauso AB. In TD2 spiked halt  die GPU hoch bis 2180 wenn 2000 eingestellt ist, und der HBM bis 1350 bei 1200, aber sonst wie mit dem Lineal gezogen.

Der 19.5.1 hat bei mir den Mem-Bug: Der HBM bleibt auch 2D bei 1200. Mal sehn ob der 19.5.2 das behebt.


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

für was brauche ich rtss?


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

Nach m.E. ist es sauberer den AB net zu nehmen sondern nur RTSS als allonestanding.
Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v7.2.2
Du kannst dann alle Sensordaten von HWinfo beliebig auf dem Moni anzeigen lassen.
Für manche AntiCheat ist es sinnvoll den RTSS im Stealth-Mode laufen zu lassen.
RTSS ist zusätzlich viel besser als FRTC. Das Fps-Limit wird damit exakt über die CPU eingestellt.


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

Ja aber für was brauche ich RTSS wenn hwinfo eh schon alles anzeigt oder übershe ich da etwas?


----------



## gbm31 (24. Mai 2019)

HWinfo selbst kann kein Overlay - also wenn du die Werte während dem SPielen angezeigt haben möchtest.

Mit RTSS kannst du über den entsprechenden Reiter in HWInfo auswählen was und an welcher Stelle angezeigt wird.

Wenn du also erst nach dem Zocken z.B: nach den max. Werten schauen möchtest, benötigst du RTSS nicht.

Deine Frage lautete aber explizit "Mit welchem Overlay..:"


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

Oh okay danke war verwirrt jetzt ist es klar.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

Ist schick wenn man einen Zweitmonitor für den Sensoren hat  HWinfo kannste auch loggen lassen, dann kann es auch im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## DARPA (24. Mai 2019)

rtss ist schon super.

Da kann man beim zocken zwischendurch auf die Uhr gucken   Denn das ist meistens der Grund, wenn ich das OSD kurz einblende


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2019)

Ich nutze ganz einfach den AB,derkostet aber immermarginalLeistung wie fast jedes Overlay.
Der neue Treiber gefällt mir bisher sehr gut,die geloggten Werte ergeben endlich mal einen Sinn,deutlich weniger Peakwerte. Gelegentliche Auslesefehler sind immernoch drin,wobei ich immer noch glaube dass es eigentlich kein direkter Fehler ist sondern die Karte völlig unüblich Ihre internen Sensorwerte preis gibt.(vergleichbar mit den Messungen von Igor zum bsp. ,der das mit seinen Geräten beim Verbrauch sehr gut erfassen kann).Normalweise stellen die Hersteller nicht die internen Sensordaten zum Auslesen zur verfügung aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen.

Performance des Treibers scheint soweit unverändert, die Benchmarks sind jedoch konstanter jetzt was darauf hindeutet dass die Taktwerte auch real nicht mehr so stark variieren.

@Shadow: Gratz zur neuen Karte.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Mai 2019)

Danke Gurdi!! Da stimm ich dir zu, der Treiber hat nochmal gut was gebracht. Bestes Beispiel SOTTR..hab ich nochmal in meinen alten Settings laufen lassen (ja die CPU ist 200 MHZ höher getaktet nun, aber trotzdem) und im Bench hat die VII 4 avg FPS mehr als vorher. Also zum ersten OC Treiber! Von 40 zu 44 sind nette 10%.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Mai 2019)

Gurdi, Danke
Schau die bitte nochmals mein Gehäuse an, Vorne sind nun lange schon 2x 120mm Noctua´s verbaut, der Untere von den 120-er gar ein A12 x 25
Jener sorgt für Frischluft.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2019)

Bei CB gibts ja auch ein wenig was neues,nen Artikel zum MemTool z.B.und auch der Benchparcour wurde dort bereits aktualisiert und nun auch so gestaltet dass dieser nachgebencht werden kann.

Auch ganz gut zu sehen wie die Ihre Community zusammenarbeit nochmals forcieren. PCGH könnte in dem Thema durchaus etwas aktiver sein.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gurdi, Danke
> Schau die bitte nochmals mein Gehäuse an, Vorne sind nun lange schon 2x 120mm Noctua´s verbaut, der Untere von den 120-er gar ein A12 x 25
> Jener sorgt für Frischluft.



Ich kenne dein Gehäuse, ich kann aber die direkt auswirkungen nur abschätzen.
Es gibt Sachen die muss man einfach testen,wenn ich ne 1h zocke und die Hand an meine gedämmte Gehäusewand halte,dann merke ich ob sich da Hitze staut oder nicht. Wenn sich da kaum was staut dannbringt dort ein weiterer Lüfter wenig, staut sich viel bringt er deutlich besserer Ergebnisse. Auch an der Temperaturentwicklung über Zeit kann man das ganz gut sehen.

Manchmal mach ich auch Mist weil ic´h manche Sachen nicht ganz zu ende denke und dann erst erkenne wie es besser gewesen wäre. Aktuelles Beispiel sind z.B.die zusätzlichen Alukühlkörper an der Baseplate meiner Seven. Diese kühlen zwar brutal die VRM´s,sorgen aber durch ihre Höhe für einen leichten Hitzestau beim Package.Hätte ich lieber die flachen Kühlkörper montiert im nachhinein,die hätten es auch getan und die Luftabfuhrnicht unnötig blockiert.Lust die Dinger ab zu machen habe ich aber auch keinen, da der Effekt zu vernachlässigen ist durch meinen 80er Outtake.

Reserven sind halb manchmal auch ganz nett


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Mai 2019)

Danke und werde austesten.


----------



## Xyz963 (24. Mai 2019)

......


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2019)

DX12+1809+19.5.2?
BF V kann auch am Ram/W10/Game liegen. Der ISCL sollte helfen.Und Auslagerungsdatei auf 16Gb.




Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei CB gibts ja auch ein wenig was neues,nen Artikel zum MemTool z.B.und auch der Benchparcour wurde dort bereits aktualisiert und nun auch so gestaltet dass dieser nachgebencht werden kann.
> 
> Auch ganz gut zu sehen wie die Ihre Community zusammenarbeit nochmals forcieren. PCGH könnte in dem Thema durchaus etwas aktiver sein.



Ein Userartikel von Rumpelson incl. der Ergebnisse von Hyatuke würde sich anbieten.
RYZ3N scheint bei CB den News- Artikel mit verfasst zu haben. Aber net gut recherchiert(warum wird guru3d net verlinkt?)
"Erfahrungswerte fehlen noch 
Da es bisher nur sehr wenige Anhaltspunkte und Referenzwerte im Hinblick auf die Steigerung der Spieleleistung gibt ...." ???
(Bei guru3d und hier in den Vega-Threads gibts schon Erfahrungen. Vega profitiert sehr gut .)


----------



## bigburritoboy (24. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand eine Idee? Hatte b. vorherigen Treiber sporadisch und seit dem neuen Treiber häufiger ein spontanes Umstellen der Auflösung v. 2. Monitor. 
Switched eigenständig v. WQHD auf FHD aufm 2. Monitor und mir wird die richtige Auflösung auch nicht mehr zur Auswahl angeboten. :-/
Abstöpseln und wieder anstöpseln fixed zumindest die Auswahlmöglichkeit.


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

an was liegt es eigentlich das die Karte relativ schlecht ist in 1080p?


----------



## maxulrich1 (24. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> an was liegt es eigentlich das die Karte relativ schlecht ist in 1080p?



Bestimmt wird sie dort nicht richtig gefordert.  
Ich kenne mich da mit den technischen Auswirkungen nicht gut genug aus, aber schätze mal die hohe Bandbreite ist halt eher gut für große Datenpakete die die GPU regelt, bei 1080p ist der Anteil der CPU wahrschl. so hoch das die GraKa nicht voll ausgelastet wird. Meine Theorie soweit.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Mai 2019)

Schon Fiji litt bei 1080p unter schlechter Auslastung der Shader, das wurde zwar verbessert in den Jahren ist aber eben noch vorhanden.

Edit:
Eigentlich war das mit Tahiti und Hawaii auch schon so.


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

Also eher GCN Problem nehme ich an.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Mai 2019)

Ja, es zieht sich durch die komplette GCN Arch.
Deswegen verliert man bei 1440p gegenüber 1080p weniger als bei Nvidia Karten und bei / ab 1440p fängt die Karte erst richtig an zu arbeiten. Bin mal gespannt ob sich das mit Navi ändern wird, hoffe ich persönlich da AMD in den Benchmarks näher an Nvidia dran wäre oder gar vorbei zieht und es dann endlich mal positive Presse gibt.


----------



## weed93 (24. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nach m.E. ist es sauberer den AB net zu nehmen sondern nur RTSS als allonestanding.
> Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v7.2.2
> Du kannst dann alle Sensordaten von HWinfo beliebig auf dem Moni anzeigen lassen.
> Für manche AntiCheat ist es sinnvoll den RTSS im Stealth-Mode laufen zu lassen.
> RTSS ist zusätzlich viel besser als FRTC. Das Fps-Limit wird damit exakt über die CPU eingestellt.



So bin jetzte zuhause bei mir sieht hwinfo viel anders aus?!? 

Edit: habs okay^^

Edit die 2te: Hmm der Takt schwankt stark egal ob beim hbm von 300-1200mhz oder der core takt und das egal ob 20PT+ oder 20-


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> So bin jetzte zuhause bei mir sieht hwinfo viel anders aus?!?
> 
> Edit: habs okay^^
> 
> Edit die 2te: Hmm der Takt schwankt stark egal ob beim hbm von 300-1200mhz oder der core takt und das egal ob 20PT+ oder 20-



In welchem Szenario denn und unter welcher Auflösung?


----------



## maxulrich1 (25. Mai 2019)

Kurze Frage seit dem wieder zusammenschrauben der R7 funktioniert das LED des Referenzblocks nicht mehr ( Radeon schriftzug und Radeon Viereck an der Ecke der Karte). Rest funktioniert besser als vorher &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

witcher 3 4K Max (auch hairworks aa x8 usw)


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Fps net schlechter werden in dem Moment ist es nur ein Auslesefehler(x) oder Stromsparmechansimus oder TJ(xx)
(x)stand in den Releasenotes vom 19.5.2, von mir schon gepostet.
(xx) bei zu hoher TJ-Temp wird kurz gedrosselt, dito Temp der Spawas(VRM)


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2019)

maxulrich1 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage seit dem wieder zusammenschrauben der R7 funktioniert das LED des Referenzblocks nicht mehr ( Radeon schriftzug und Radeon Viereck an der Ecke der Karte). Rest funktioniert besser als vorher ��



Naja mal das LED Kabel checken.


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Na endlich gehts wieder habe die Posts nicht gesehen,PCGH spinnt^^

Okaay und wie viel TJist empfehlenswert komme selbst mit 1720mhz@918mv auf über104 grad.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Dann ist das Throtteln ganz logisch. Würde mal nach nem Ghettomod schauen und die Gehäuselüftung optimieren.

edit:
Wenn Dir die Optik vom Ghettomod net gefällt und Du nix ändern möchtest, dann halt das Fps-Limit mal 3fps tiefer.(o.ä.)
Und das PT auf 0..-10..-20 senken. Immer auf die TJ schauen.
Deine Gehäuselüftung würde ich auf jeden Fall mal auf Vordermann bringen.
(bei 918mV reicht eigentlich der Ref.kühler)


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Wie soll ich gehäuselüftung optimieren ^^ pt ist komplette gal woaruf es steht schon getestet. Ist halt der extremfall witcher 3 vollgas 4k trotzdem stört es mich^^

Edit:  so gehäuse lüfter auf 750rpm sieht jz so aus wie auf dem bild witcher 3. denke das passt  verbrauch dürfte 200 -220 watt 60 fps in 4k not bad.


----------



## maxulrich1 (25. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja mal das LED Kabel checken.


weiß zufällig jemand welches das ist und wo?


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

@weed
Bei 4k brauchst Du net soviel AA einstellen. Eigentlich nur ein FXAA/SMAA/TAA (als Postprocessing-AA).
Was das jeweilige Game so anbietet.

Mit 98°C ist TJ dann OK.


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Wie kommst jz auf das??? ich weis welche settings ich in games einstellen muss und es kommt komplett auf die engine an ob in 4k aa benötigt wird oder nicht den es wird sehr wohl benötigt. dürfte mit 8k gegessen sein der aa scheiss


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Bezgl. der Bildquali will ich Dir nix vorschreiben. Dein Game und Dein Setting.
Aber
Wenn Du mich nach Verbrauch+Temp fragst ist halt weniger AA = weniger Temp= mehr stabiler eff.Takt.
Hatte früher selbst nen 28"4k-Moni.


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

versteh die karte nicht 300mhz hbm2 .......egal was ich einstelle spinnt total rum

28 zoll auf 4k ist unnötig siehst kein unterschied zu 1440p.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Mai 2019)

Hab witcher 3 auch erst auf 4k mit der VII durchgezockt. Hairworks ist BS, hab ich komplett ausgeschalten, merkst du den Unterschied fast nicht. Alles was die 109° Junction nicht erreicht ist in Ordnung und verursacht kein Throtteling. Ab 109° gehts los oder wenn die VRMs die 80° erreichen, dann ist die Junction aber auch über 109°


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

da stimmt was absolut nicht habe in rainbow six siege exakt die gleiche performance wie mit meiner asus vega strix 64.....wtf!!!


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> 28 zoll auf 4k ist unnötig siehst kein unterschied zu 1440p.



Das war noch mit meinem schönen RX480cf. Und man konnte AA=off setzen. (nur ein bischen SMAA per Reshade 2.03)
Jedem Tierchen sein Plessierchen.


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

denke gebe die karte zurück. da funkt gar nix in rainbow selber leistung in enm anderen spiel 15 fpps weg dann wieder da wenn icxh anderes profil lade ne keine geduld für sowas.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Deine Seven ist sogar ein gutes Teil!
Vllt. hat jemand im Thread Interesse.

Ansonsten erstaunlicherweise der CK momentan mit 649,-€ am günstigsten:
Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Mai 2019)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt bei meinem Gehäuse Thermaltake View 27 mit:
2x 120 Lüftern in der Front, 1x Heck Thermaltake View 27-er Lüfter
und dem 80-er unter der Grafikkarte selbst, sprich der Sapphire Seven.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Viel Erfolg!
Schau Dir die ganzen Hinweise für weed an, da ist alles Wesentliche gesagt.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Deine Seven ist sogar ein gutes Teil!
> Vllt. hat jemand im Thread Interesse.
> 
> Ansonsten erstaunlicherweise der CK momentan mit 649,-€ am günstigsten:
> Sapphire Radeon VII, 16384 MB HBM2



Welche Werte hat er denn ins Forum gepostet? Ich sehe nur, dass er die Karte nicht auslasten konnte, da Full HD, und dementsprechend auch kaum austesten konnte, wie weit die Seven bei ihm geht.

CK ist schon ne ganze Weile billig bei den Sevens, bin gespannt, was jetzt nächste Woche für Navi versprochen wird. Wenn AMD wie bei der Seven schon mehrere Benchmarks raushaut, kann man relativ früh die Leistung einschätzen und je nachdem werde ich mir dann doch ne Navi oder ne Seven (wenn sie mal auf 600€ fällt) holen. 
Irgendwie gibt es keine guten Angebote mehr für die Vega 64, glaube die Lager werden langsam leerer...


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Welche Werte hat er denn ins Forum gepostet?



siehe eine Seite zurück 
1720@918+HBM 1200 (Er konnte das Setting von chanks übernehmen)

Da geht mit Ghettomod oder Fullcover Einiges!

Wer ne Seven für FHD kauft hat irgendwie zuviel Euronen.
wg.
Die Pulse gibts für 275,.€ bei MF.
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> siehe eine Seite zurück
> 1720@918+HBM 1200 (Er konnte das Setting von chanks übernehmen)
> 
> Da geht mit Ghettomod oder Fullcover Einiges!
> ...



Hab ihm mal ne PN geschickt.

Alles ab Vega 64 ist fast unnötig für Full HD - ich war damals selber mit meiner RX Vega 64 unterwegs, aber damals war der Aufpreis zwischen Vega 56 und Vega 64 relativ "klein". Von den Preisen heute konnte ich damals nur träumen. Aber egal, ist hier der VII Laberthread.


Die Ghetto Mod geht nur mit 120mm Lüftern, nicht mit 140mm oder?


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

2017 habe ich noch 2x 399,- gelöhnt. Heute gäbs 2x 244,-+2x2 Games = Wahnsinn.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 2017 habe ich noch 2x 399,- gelöhnt. Heute gäbs 2x 244,-+2x2 Games = Wahnsinn.



Bei mir waren es 2018 für die Red Devil 560€ + 3 Spiele. Die Devil hat immer zu den teueren Versionen gehört, aber der HBM wird da besser gekühlt als bei der Sapphire (welche eigentlich meine erste Karte war, aber die hatte nen Defekt)


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

@weed93
OT: Wenn Dir z.Bsp. HDR10+FS am TV egal ist hol Dir halt ne 1080Ti für nen ähnlichen Preis.
Da kannste dann in FHD mit 400fps rocken lassen.
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D


----------



## Auriale (25. Mai 2019)

sagt mal, hat noch wer das problem, dass seit dem treiber update die memory clock auf 800 mhz stucked? ab und zu springt der mal hoch aber idr. liegt der bei glatten 800mhz bei mir :o gestern abend vor dem treiber update/windows  neu aufsetzen hatte ich nicht diese probleme. auch eine neuinstallation des treibers hat bisher nicht geholfen

edit: mit dem älteren treiber alles kein problem. bleibe erstmal bei dem ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, alle Radiatoren-Lüfter ausblasend zu betreiben. Bei bedarf werden 2 zusätzliche Lüfter auf der einen Seite Montiert um mehr Frischluft hinnein zu drücken. Aktuell scheints aber kein Problem darzustellen. 
Wassertemp im Idle bei 25.5 Grad (Raumtemperatur 24.5)
Wassertemp unter Last maximal 34 Grad.

Junction geht nicht über 70 Grad wie bereits vorher erwähnt, kam aber noch nicht viel zum Benchen. 2050/1200 bei 1121mv (Gpu Temp 38 Grad, Junction 60-65 Grad unter Last)ist aktuell mein "Allday". 
Zum Barrowblock: Unglaublich gute Verarbeitung. Leider keine vernümpftige Montageanleitung dabei. 4 verschiedene Arten von Schrauben und man hat kein Plan wo welche hin sollen. Habe das Original Kreuz benutzt, auch wenn die Anleitung was anderes sagte und die beigelegten Sprungfederschrauben mit Plastikunterlegscheiben für den Rest.

Achja wie man sehen kann, Optik ist mir relativ egal


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Auriale schrieb:


> sagt mal, hat noch wer das problem, dass seit dem treiber update die memory clock auf 800 mhz stucked? ab und zu springt der mal hoch aber idr. liegt der bei glatten 800mhz bei mir :o gestern abend vor dem treiber update/windows  neu aufsetzen hatte ich nicht diese probleme. auch eine neuinstallation des treibers hat bisher nicht geholfen
> 
> edit: mit dem älteren treiber alles kein problem. bleibe erstmal bei dem ^^
> 
> ...



**** **** **** habve ich auch !!!! ach auf 300 mhz das liegt also am treiber nicht an der karte? puhhhhh denn das kostet gewaltig viele fps in 4k wnn der hbm nur mit 300mhz geht  welchen treiber haste genommen?


----------



## Auriale (25. Mai 2019)

aktuell nutze ich wieder 19.4.1, ich bin aber beruhigt das es noch einen anderen leidensgenossen gibt und es nicht an meinem system liegt


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @weed93
> OT: Wenn Dir z.Bsp. HDR10+FS am TV egal ist hol Dir halt ne 1080Ti für nen ähnlichen Preis.
> Da kannste dann in FHD mit 400fps rocken lassen.
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D



viel zu teuer.....finde die 538 für die 7 auch teuer. warum full hd? zocke in 4k wie oft den noch, 400fps packt meine cpu nid^^meine frage wegen full hd war wegen genereller interesse.

probiere ich gleich mal!


----------



## gbm31 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich habe offensichtlich bisher die Seven immer falsch übertaktet... 

Der Reihe nach: 

ich hatte mich ja Division 2 stabil auf 1162mV getastet für mein 2000/1200MHz Setting. 

Eigentlich genügen dafür schon 1131mV, aber es gab sporadische komplette Freezes mit Neustart des PC nach einigen Stunden zocken.

Wie gesagt, mit 1162mV alles gut. Alle meine Rennsims und sonstige Spiele problemlos. 

Auch nach dem Umstieg von meinem 2560x1080 29" auf den 3440x1440 34".

Dann habe ich letzte Woche eine Oculus Rift günstig abgreifen können, und meine Rennsims neu kennen und lieben gelernt. 

Nur: Assetto Corsa bringt den PC zum Absturz mit Neustart. 

Um Softwareprobleme auszuschließen habe ich mit Default-Takten getestet - keine Probleme.

Also Spannung hoch. Erst mit 1187mV läuft auch AC mit Rift durch (Settings ingame hoch, mit PP, und Monitorausgabe nativ, also 3440x1440).


Irgendwie ließ mir das aber keine Ruhe, also hab ich angefangen rumzutesten. Der Freeze in AC lässt sich zuverlässig mit 1-2 Läufen des internen Benchmarks (16 Fahrzeuge in Spa) reproduzieren.

Also nur GPU getaktet, dann nur HBM, keine wirkliche Besserung.

Dann habe ich mir daran erinnert dass hier einige den mittleren Punkt in der Wattman-Kurve auch verstellt haben. 

Also habe ich meine altes 1162mV 2000MHz GPU 1200 HBM +50% PT Setting geladen, und den mittleren Punkt so weit wie möglich hochgezogen.

Und siehe da, AC läuft!  5 Benchmarkläufe, 8 Runden Nordschleife mit dem 911 RSR, dann wieder 2 Benchmarkläufe, kein Problem.

Dann hab ich mich gefragt, ob die 1162mV auch nur dem "falschen" Takten, nur durch hochziehen des letzten Punktes, geschuldet sind.

Also fahre ich seit gestern Abend 1131mV, den Mittelpunkt wieder maximal hoch, und spiele und benche seit Stunden AC mit Rift und Division 2. Läuft.



Der Hammer! Das sind mal kurz 56mV weniger. Die man sehr deutlich an Verlustleistung und Wassertemperatur merkt. 


Also: zieht den mittleren Punkt im Wattman immer maximal hoch beim Takten - vielleicht geht bei euch auch noch was.


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Auriale schrieb:


> aktuell nutze ich wieder 19.4.1, ich bin aber beruhigt das es noch einen anderen leidensgenossen gibt und es nicht an meinem system liegt



shit es hat funkioniert DANKE jetzte liegen immer 1200mhz an und schwupps 61 fps statt 40   der neue treiber ist ********


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2019)

Bei mir geht er problemlos.
Habt Ihr evtl Multimonitor?


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Nein. Gerade aufgefallen das auch die Auflösung 3200x1800p wieder da ist . bin jetzt voll zufrieden.


----------



## Eyren (25. Mai 2019)

Takten tut meine Sieben auch sauber. Dafür wieder der "bug" das die Profile beim Neustart resetten. 19.5.2 ist aktueller Treiberstand


----------



## Chanks (25. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> **** **** **** habve ich auch !!!! ach auf 300 mhz das liegt also am treiber nicht an der karte? puhhhhh denn das kostet gewaltig viele fps in 4k wnn der hbm nur mit 300mhz geht  welchen treiber haste genommen?



Ich verweise nochmal auf den AMD UVD Bug 



Auriale schrieb:


> aktuell nutze ich wieder 19.4.1, ich bin aber beruhigt das es noch einen anderen leidensgenossen gibt und es nicht an meinem system liegt


----------



## Auriale (25. Mai 2019)

habe nur einen monitor, daran wirds wohl nicht liegen =/


----------



## Chanks (25. Mai 2019)

Auriale schrieb:


> habe nur einen monitor, daran wirds wohl nicht liegen =/



Hat nichts mit der Anzahl an Monitoren zu tun. Sobald etwas durch die GPU beschleunigt (Firefox, Discord....)  wird, kann die Karte nicht den Powerstate wechseln. 

Einfach mal überall GPU acceleration deaktivieren, dann ist es weg


----------



## Auriale (25. Mai 2019)

hmm dann könnte das problem bei mir zumindest aquasuite sein. ich werde es morgen mal testen ^^ heute abend erstmal bisl zocken mit der frau und die stille des wassers genießen


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Nein. Gerade aufgefallen das auch die Auflösung 3200x1800p wieder da ist . bin jetzt voll zufrieden.



Sowas kann bei Treiberwechsel immer mal passieren. Kann man aber leicht als Custom Resolution neu erstellen im Wattman/Anzeige.

1. VSR  ein
2. Desktop auf 1800p 
3. in Anzeige ne neue Custom Resolution erstellen.(z.Bsp. mit 50 oder 60 Hz und ggf. CVT verringerte Abtastung)
4. VSR aus

Dein Moni/TV muss natürlich auch 1800p können.(mit CVT wäre= 8bit+Dithering= analog Konsolen)


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit der Anzahl an Monitoren zu tun. Sobald etwas durch die GPU beschleunigt (Firefox, Discord....)  wird, kann die Karte nicht den Powerstate wechseln.
> 
> Einfach mal überall GPU acceleration deaktivieren, dann ist es weg



wie geht das?


----------



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sowas kann bei Treiberwechsel immer mal passieren. Kann man aber leicht als Custom Resolution neu erstellen im Wattman/Anzeige.
> 
> 1. VSR  ein
> 2. Desktop auf 1800p
> ...



muss ich ja nicht war in den alten treibern von haus aus vorhanden erst seit kurzem fehlte mir die auflösung. warum desktop auch auf 10800p voll umständlich


----------



## drstoecker (25. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> denke gebe die karte zurück. da funkt gar nix in rainbow selber leistung in enm anderen spiel 15 fpps weg dann wieder da wenn icxh anderes profil lade ne keine geduld für sowas.


Wie läuft es denn Stock? Oder per sparbios im Treiber?

Edit:
hat sich dann ja doch noch zum guten gewendet!


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> voll umständlich



Aber fast Alles ist machbar, so man denn will und kann.


----------



## Auriale (25. Mai 2019)

ich liebe meine seven und würde niemals zu geforce wechseln. hmm manchmal hab ich das gefühl, dass amd eher für bastler gemacht wird. es gibt immer soviel zum optimieren damit man damit zufrieden ist Oo


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Da zum Glück AMD immer sehr große Sicherheitsreserven drin hat lohnt sich das Softwaretuning immer und macht damit auch Spass.
Seit Adrenalin ist auch Vieles komfortabel.(Kinderkrankheiten incl.-die Treiber werden aber mit der Zeit stabiler)

Highend mit h2o ist natürlich ein Träumchen, was man hier so sieht.
Schön das gbm31 auch nochmal nachlegen konnte.

btw.
Glückwunsch an Dr.Stoecker zum POKAL!


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2019)

Pokal?


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

Der Doc ist Bayern-Fan und ich als Leipziger möchte natürlich sportlich fair gratulieren.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Mai 2019)

Auriale schrieb:


> ich liebe meine seven und würde niemals zu geforce wechseln. hmm manchmal hab ich das gefühl, dass amd eher für bastler gemacht wird. es gibt immer soviel zum optimieren damit man damit zufrieden ist Oo



Ich denke eher es ist was für Bastler, ja! aber hauptsächlich für Technik-begeisterte und Perfektionisten...und mit letzerem kommt das Problem. Ist nicht so als ob man optimieren müsste..aber man kann..und man will halt das max rausholen, ob nun max Effizienz oder max Performance


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Mai 2019)

Moin moin zusammen...

aktuell ist der Mindstar nochmal im Preis gefallen: 619,-€

16GB PowerColor Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen...
> 
> aktuell ist der Mindstar nochmal im Preis gefallen: 619,-€
> 
> 16GB PowerColor Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,



Für den Preis kann man sich locker nen Morpheus dazu bestellen und hat damit geschmeidig ne 2Ghz Vega mit 16GB HBM und Imba Frametimes.
Hier ist der Bastler klar besser bedient, er erhält mehr Leistung mit dickerem Kühler für weniger Geld als die 2080.

Undervoltet kann man die Seven damit Silent betreiben.


----------



## hks1981 (26. Mai 2019)

Ja aber den Morpheus muss man dann auch noch modifizieren, damit es passt soviel ich weiß oder!? Daher ist das auch nicht für jeden geeignet und ne 650€ Karte gleich mal am ersten Tag Garantielos zu machen ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja aber den Morpheus muss man dann auch noch modifizieren, damit es passt soviel ich weiß oder!? Daher ist das auch nicht für jeden geeignet und ne 650€ Karte gleich mal am ersten Tag Garantielos zu machen ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist



Sicher, wie gesagt. Hier ist klar der Bastler die Zielgruppe. Ich habe passende Hex Abstandshalter und Schrauben hier bei mir, ich kann anbieten diese interessierten Bastlern zur Verfügung zu stellen via Briefumschlag mit fertig gemachtem Rücksendeumschlag. Mit den passenden Hex und Schrauben ist das wie das ganz normale montieren eines Morpheus.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Mai 2019)

....oder eben, sofern vorhanden, in die WaKü damit....


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ....oder eben, sofern vorhanden, in die WaKü damit....



Klar, für Leute mit WaKü ist die Seven sowieso erste Wahl, allein schon wegen dem Speicher. Die Abwärme spielt mit WaKü ja kaum noch eine Rolle.
Bei einer 2080 müsste man einen unnötig teuren A-CHip kaufen und dann den eigentlich guten Kühler verwerfen.


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2019)

Weiss denn Jemand, ob ALC den Eiswolf überarbeitet hat ?
Der wird schon wieder munter zum Verkauf angeboten. Lieferzeit 14 Tage.
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Methusalem (26. Mai 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit der Anzahl an Monitoren zu tun. Sobald etwas durch die GPU beschleunigt (Firefox, Discord....)  wird, kann die Karte nicht den Powerstate wechseln.
> 
> Einfach mal überall GPU acceleration deaktivieren, dann ist es weg



Tja, um die Sache dann mal um einen neuen Aspekt zu erweitern: 

Meine Karte taktet den HBM nicht über 800 MHz hinaus (also der bleibt irgendwo zwischen 350 - 800 MHz), wenn ich vorher Command & Conquer 3 gezockt habe.

Um das zu beheben, muss ich nach dem Spiel den Rechner neu starten.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Tja, um die Sache dann mal um einen neuen Aspekt zu erweitern:
> 
> Meine Karte taktet den HBM nicht über 800 MHz hinaus (also der bleibt irgendwo zwischen 350 - 800 MHz), wenn ich vorher Command & Conquer 3 gezockt habe.
> 
> Um das zu beheben, muss ich nach dem Spiel den Rechner neu starten.



Versuchs mal mit tetris das läuft besser!
ne im Ernst die Karte lacht dich aus wenn du solch ein Game startest. Versuch doch mal was fordernderes.


----------



## Methusalem (26. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit tetris das läuft besser!
> ne im Ernst die Karte lacht dich aus wenn du solch ein Game startest. Versuch doch mal was fordernderes.



Tetris ist nett...werde ich mal versuchen.

Im Ernst: Es geht nicht darum, dass während C&C3 die Karte nicht hochtaktet, sondern das danach der Speicher nicht höher als 800 MHz geht, auch bei fordernden Spielen wie TD2 etc...


----------



## Sinans2 (26. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin alle zusammen 

hab mich jetzt die letzten tage hier durch alle seiten komplett durchgelesen. 
Auf eine gewisse Weise fängt man echt an Zeitgenossen wie sunnyego zu vermissen 
Ich musste paar mal echt gut schmunzeln und wurde da gut unterhalten 

Hab das auch mit dem Alphacool Kühlern und den geschrotteten Vega VIIs  hier verfolgt und bin nun gespannt wie schnell und allgemein wie das jetzt da weiter ablaufen wird. Ich meide selber generell schon seit längerem Alphacool so gut es geht. Früher vor mehr als 10 Jahren waren die super aber inzwischen haben die stark nachgelassen in der Materialqualität.

Ich hab mir in der Bucht meine 1. 2 Monate alte gebrauchte Vega Vii vor ein paar tagen für 510€ geschossen und werd jetzt langsam langsam immer weiter alle meine Vega 64 gegen Vega Vii austauschen.  
Die neue soll wohl stabil laut Vorbesitzer 0,975V mit stock Settings laufen und wird von mir natürlich auch umgebaut werden auf Wasserkühlung mit einem EKWB Block. Bin schon gespannt wie ein kleines schulkind und freue mich auf den Umbau. 

Gut das jetzt auch mal endlich mal die Treiber vernünftig laufen. 
Ich werd bestimmt am Anfang ein wenig Hilfe brauchen um vernünftige Settings zu finden und werd mich da natürlich wenn ich nicht weiterkomme hier melden. 

Eine Sache beschäftigt mich aber jetzt schon die ganze Zeit. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken alle meine Kühler (CPU Monoblock + 4 GPUs) auf Flüssigmetall anstatt auf Wärmeleitpaste umzurüsten. Aktuell hab ich die Coolermaster Mastergel Maker in Verwendung. 
Meint ihr das lohnt sich?
Ich hab halt Angst wegen der oberflächlichen Verunreinigungen und der Handhabung und befürchte das wenn ich die Hardware mal verkaufen sollte oder es zum Garantie fall kommt das es dann probleme geben könnte und ich es bereue Flüssigmetall verwendet zu haben.

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## weed93 (26. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Tetris ist nett...werde ich mal versuchen.
> 
> Im Ernst: Es geht nicht darum, dass während C&C3 die Karte nicht hochtaktet, sondern das danach der Speicher nicht höher als 800 MHz geht, auch bei fordernden Spielen wie TD2 etc...



treieber 19.4.1 nehmen dann funkt es auch


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2019)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin alle zusammen



Hi und willkommen. Wünsche schonmal viel Spaß mit der 7. 
EKWB  best performance so far



Sinans2 schrieb:


> Eine Sache beschäftigt mich aber jetzt schon die ganze Zeit. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken alle meine Kühler (CPU Monoblock + 4 GPUs) auf Flüssigmetall anstatt auf Wärmeleitpaste umzurüsten. Aktuell hab ich die Coolermaster Mastergel Maker in Verwendung.
> Meint ihr das lohnt sich?
> Ich hab halt Angst wegen der oberflächlichen Verunreinigungen und der Handhabung und befürchte das wenn ich die Hardware mal verkaufen sollte oder es zum Garantie fall kommt das es dann probleme geben könnte und ich es bereue Flüssigmetall verwendet zu haben.
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber?



Lass es sein. Haste später nur Sauerei mit und der Unterschied zu guter WLP ist gering.
Lohnt eigentlich nur beim köpfen von CPUs.


----------------------

Hatte mit 19.5.2 auch strange Erfahrungen. Performance im Eimer, Board wollte nachm Neustart nicht von selbst anlaufen. 
Hab dann wieder 19.4.2 drauf gehaun, danach musste der PCI Bus von Windows neu initialisert werden (hatte ich noch nie) und seit dem läuft alles wieder wie es soll.
Hab das Gefühl, der Soundtreiber hatte was mit meiner PCIe Soundkarte verhaspelt. Demnächst nochmal testen.


----------



## Sinans2 (26. Mai 2019)

Danke, 
Ich freu mich auch schon drauf und muss aber noch bis ca übernächste Woche warten bis ich loslegen kann 

Alles klar dann lass ich das lieber sein mit der Wärmeleipaste und werde auch erstmal mir dann den 19.4.2 Treiber installieren.


----------



## weed93 (26. Mai 2019)

Achja wollte mich bei allen die geholfen haben nochmals bedanken.  Passt jetzt alles wie es soll.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2019)

Mein Rechner fährt auch langsamer herunter und starte auch langsamer neu seit dem neuen Treiber.
Performanceverlust konnte ich jedoch keinen feststellen.

Von Flüssigmetall bei der Seven rate ich noch dringlicher ab als bei der V10.
Ich habe meinen Kühler schon oft demontiert, mein Package hat die Eigenart z.B. das WLP in der Mitte des Packages verläuft und zur Seite hin entweicht.
Sollte dir dies mit LM passieren kannst die Karte wegschmeißen, außer du isolierst die Caps rund herum mit Nagellack z.B. wovon ich aber kein Freund bin. Außerdem ist es deutlich schwerer Kontakt zum Kühler zu bekommen mit LM als mit normaler WLP. Die Gefahr das sich ein HotSpot bildet ist als größer.

Ansonsten willkommen in der Seven Community


----------



## weed93 (26. Mai 2019)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen das er langsamer hochfährt.....und bei jedem UV test wo es instabil wurde startete der Rechner komplett Neu.

YouTube

Kann das schon stimmen in Far Cry 5 fast auf 2080ti level?


----------



## Methusalem (26. Mai 2019)

Der neue Treiber hat bei mir außer der C&C-Geschichte nur Vorteile gebracht, der bleibt also.

Den einzigen Nachteil nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber hat bei mir außer der C&C-Geschichte nur Vorteile gebracht, der bleibt also.
> 
> Den einzigen Nachteil nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf.



Seh ich auch so.
@Weed: Ja klar kann das sein, die Vegas laufen ja generell ganz gut in dem Game. Meine übertaktete Karte legt geschmeidig bis zu 20%  auf die Stockleistung.

In Strange Brigade 4K Ultra hab ich satte 100Fps Avg. mit Vulkan.


----------



## Sinans2 (26. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Rechner fährt auch langsamer herunter und starte auch langsamer neu seit dem neuen Treiber.
> Performanceverlust konnte ich jedoch keinen feststellen.
> 
> Von Flüssigmetall bei der Seven rate ich noch dringlicher ab als bei der V10.
> ...




Danke 

Ja das mit dem Flüssigmetall lasse ich dann besser komplett sein. Ich hab das auch gesehen in irgendeinem Video da hat, ich glaub es war derbauer, die Kontakte drumherum mit rotem Nagellack eingeschmiert gehabt. Aber ich werds dann eh jetzt nicht mehr machen. War nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## weed93 (26. Mai 2019)

Division 2 haut gut rein der Takt ist hier höher als in anderen games temps aber auch ^^ sieht gut aus das game  und war gratis dabei.

Edit: belegt 15gb vram wtf :O sieht was für nen patch 50 years Amd wegen spiele bundle^^


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Division 2 haut gut rein der Takt ist hier höher als in anderen games temps aber auch ^^ sieht gut aus das game  und war gratis dabei.
> 
> Edit: belegt 15gb vram wtf :O sieht was für nen patch 50 years Amd wegen spiele bundle^^



Hau mal nen Spiel mit Asyncronus Compute rein wie RE2, dann burnt die Karte richtig.


----------



## weed93 (26. Mai 2019)

Das hab ich schon durch mit der Vega hatte super perf.


----------



## Sinans2 (27. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen Freunde, 

ich bin grade am überlegen ob ich noch eine weitere Vega Vii mir gönnen soll. Beim cashking ist die sapphire ja immer noch für 650€ drin und vereinzelt gabs ja im mindstar auch mal eine meine ich hier gelesen zu haben für 599€. Jetzt war vor ein paar Stunden auch noch die Präsentation von AMD. 

Was meint ihr wie werden sich die preise noch entwickeln bei der Vii?
ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen das nach release der neuen AMD GPUs zwar die Vega  56&64 noch ein wenig im preis fallen werden. Aber ich glaube die Vega  Vii wird relativ stabil bleiben und wenn überhaupt nur auf höchstens bis 500€ noch fallen die nächsten Wochen. 

Was denkt ihr sollte man noch ein wenig warten oder soll ich zuschlagen?


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Erstmal muss AMD bei der Seven  das Cf@DX11 und PCiE 4.0 freigeben. Dann lohnt sich ne 2.
Momentan ist derUnterbau für PCiE 3.0 mit 2x 16x zu teuer und nur wenige neue Games unterstützen mGPU@DX12+Vulkan.
(ist net in der Hand von AMD sondern Sache der DEV´s)


----------



## Sinans2 (27. Mai 2019)

Ich weis was du meinst. Von der crossfire problematik hab ich gelesen. 
Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich die zwar auch für gaming ab und an verwende aber der haupteinsatz zweck ist bei mir ein anderer. Ich nutze die zum Minen von Kryptowährungen und da skaliert die jetzt schon zb bei ethereum sehr gut.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Na dann bezahlt sich die 2. ja quasi von alleine.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Mai 2019)

Nutze die zweite aktuell eher für eine VM, da wie RX480 schon sagte einfach noch die Games fehlen mit CF/dx12vulcan oder eben die cf@dx11 Unterstützung


----------



## Sinans2 (27. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Na dann bezahlt sich die 2. ja quasi von alleine.



Naja ganz so einfach ist es ja doch nicht. Die letzten Monate waren ja die miningerträge eher bitter grade hier in Deutschland wegen der Strompreise. Viele miner haben ja alles abgeschaltet weil die minus machten. Es hat so ein bischen was von Idealismus und ist schon sehr spekulativ wenn man trotz aktuellem minus ertrag weitermacht und die hoffnung nicht aufgibt. 
Aber es geht ja langsam mit den kursen der kryptowährungen wieder hoch jetzt und die coins von damals die man bereits ermined hat (wenn man die auch gehalten hat und sich nicht sofort auszahlen lassen hat), sollten dann auch später wieder ein wenig mehr wert sein. 
zumindest ist so bei mir der plan.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Mai 2019)

So, also Navi angeblich auf RTX2070-Level..aber in Strange Brigade getestet..das heißt also nix..leider. Schätze aber wird zw. 2060/2070 landen und dann entscheidet der Preis...besonders, weil die Vega64 schon in diesem Segment ist und ab 340 Euro zu haben ist. Da muss der Verbrauch ja Bombe sein. Bissl enttäuschend. CPU sieht schon besser aus, aber da müssen wir auch sehen 

Zum neuen Treiber: Ja, der läuft super, hab auch längere Starts und Reboots, aber das ist schon OK! KA, was da geändert wurde, aber die Karte läuft aber blendend. Ich hoffe auch auf PCIe4.0. Wenn der R9 3900X delivered, dann wird mein 9900k, samt Board und RAM bei ebay reingesetzt  Wenn jemand hier interesse hat, die CPU ist delidded und läuft 100% stable @5 Ghz.


----------



## Sinans2 (27. Mai 2019)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich die preise entwickeln. Denke mal auch es wird von der Leistung abhängen wie die sich entwickeln bei den neuen und alten Vegas. Die alten werden definitiv günstiger werden aber wie weit die neuen fallen könnten ist echt spannend grade. 

Ich hab bei computerbase grade eben gelesen es wird laut AMD auch definitiv ein neuer threadripper kommen. Mit welcher Kernzahl haben die aber noch nicht gesagt. Und wann die kommen auch noch nicht.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Mai 2019)

64 Kerne wäre Hardcore und ich muss echt schauen wie die IPC ist. Auch die ständigen Sicherheitslücken bei Intel...naja. auch wenn die mich nicht wirklich betreffen, nervt trotzdem. 499$ für 12 Kerne @4,5Ghz und 64MB L3-Cache..das ist ne Ansage, aber diesmal werde ich nicht EarlyBird spielen, bringt mir ja nix, meine CPU ist nicht viel schlechter, wenn überhaupt (in Sachen IPC) gleichwertig. Wenn sich nach ein paar Monaten PCIe4 für die VII erschließen und die anfänglichen, absehbaren Probleme bereinigt sind, dann schau ich mal


----------



## sifusanders (27. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> 64 Kerne wäre Hardcore und ich muss echt schauen wie die IPC ist. Auch die ständigen Sicherheitslücken bei Intel...naja. auch wenn die mich nicht wirklich betreffen, nervt trotzdem. 499$ für 12 Kerne @4,5Ghz und 64MB L3-Cache..das ist ne Ansage, aber diesmal werde ich nicht EarlyBird spielen, bringt mir ja nix, meine CPU ist nicht viel schlechter, wenn überhaupt (in Sachen IPC) gleichwertig. Wenn sich nach ein paar Monaten PCIe4 für die VII erschließen und die anfänglichen, absehbaren Probleme bereinigt sind, dann schau ich mal



4,6 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.  Ich warte noch die Tests ab, denke auch, dass es der 12 Core für mich werden wird.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So, also Navi angeblich auf RTX2070-Level..aber in Strange Brigade getestet..das heißt also nix..leider.



Speziell in dem Game waren es 10% + für Navi.
Um den Rest mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
"So hat AMD die IPC-Verbesserungen der Radeon RX 5700 zum Beispiel anhand von 30 Spielen in Ultra HD ("4K") gemessen."


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Mai 2019)

Achso, zu dem HBM-Problem, dass er nur auf 800MHz verweilt: Seid ihr sicher, dass die Karte auch ausgelastet ist? Falls nicht benötigt taktet die Karte auch mal nach unten


----------



## Methusalem (27. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Achso, zu dem HBM-Problem, dass er nur auf 800MHz verweilt: Seid ihr sicher, dass die Karte auch ausgelastet ist? Falls nicht benötigt taktet die Karte auch mal nach unten



Danach schaut man ja wohl als Erstes. Und der bleibt ja nicht festgenagelt auf 800, denn tiefer geht immer, nur höher nicht.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Mai 2019)

Also, ich hab jetzt die Gutschrift von Mindfactory bekommen.
Die Frage aller Fragen ist ... zweite R7 oder lieber erstmal Navi und die R7 dann später irgendwann für weniger Geld?


----------



## Sinans2 (27. Mai 2019)

Die preisfrage ist echt spannend grade bei vega vii &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also, ich hab jetzt die Gutschrift von Mindfactory bekommen.
> Die Frage aller Fragen ist ... zweite R7 oder lieber erstmal Navi und die R7 dann später irgendwann für weniger Geld?



Du hast die schon bekommen`? Ich hab noch nix gekriegt, auch noch keine Info. Haben die sich direkt bei dir gemeldet (Telefon, Mail?) oder gar nicht und das Geld kam dann per PayPal etc? Frage ist auch, haben sie dir den Rechnungsbetrag der alten VII erstattet oder nur nen Teilbetrag? Gute News auf jeden Fall!

Ich hab mir bereits ne zweite VII geholt, kann ich also nur empfehlen  Navi ist ja noch nicht draussen und "nur" RTX2070 Leistung. Wenn dir das reicht, go for it! Die VII war teilweise schon für unter 600 zu haben, da könntest du Mindstars campen und gucken! Hab meine letzte Woche für 629 erworben..gestern war sie dann für 619 drin. Also man weiß nie!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also, ich hab jetzt die Gutschrift von Mindfactory bekommen.
> Die Frage aller Fragen ist ... zweite R7 oder lieber erstmal Navi und die R7 dann später irgendwann für weniger Geld?



Ich würd mal abwarten, wenn Navi ne OC Sau wird lohnt sich das, dann kriegst die Leistung zur Seven durch übertakten raus.
Aber eben keine 16GB.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Mai 2019)

Pcie 2.0 auf 3.0 war ja jetzt nicht so weltbewegend daher sehe ich das total entspannt von 3.0 auf 4.0 ich mein wir reden hier im Schnitt von 2-3FPS. Das einzige Game welches ich kenne ist AC Origins wo es 4-5 FPS sind, daher nur das Board wegen PCIe wechseln oder potente Hardware von Heute zu tauschen ist nur Marketing geblubber, finde ich.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich würd mal abwarten, wenn Navi ne OC Sau wird lohnt sich das, dann kriegst die Leistung zur Seven durch übertakten raus.
> Aber eben keine 16GB.



Du hast zwar recht, aber gleichzeitig auch irgendwie nicht.
Ich brauch die Leistung ja eigentlich nicht. Ich brauche die Karte zum tweaken, übertakten und schlussendlich für meine Sammlung.
Denn aktuell ist es der einzige Big-Chip einer Architektur von AMD/ATI seit der 1950XTX der sich nicht in meiner Sammlung befindet.

Es soll ja vllt. ne Sapphire Toxic  Navi mit clc/aio geben.
Das wäre zusätzlich natürlich schon auch was feines .


----------



## drstoecker (27. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Pcie 2.0 auf 3.0 war ja jetzt nicht so weltbewegend daher sehe ich das total entspannt von 3.0 auf 4.0 ich mein wir reden hier im Schnitt von 2-3FPS. Das einzige Game welches ich kenne ist AC Origins wo es 4-5 FPS sind, daher nur das Board wegen PCIe wechseln oder potente Hardware von Heute zu tauschen ist nur Marketing geblubber, finde ich.


Ich hoffe der Unterschied wird diesmal größer!


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Es soll ja vllt. ne Sapphire Toxic  Navi mit clc/aio geben.



Das war am Anfang ne falsche Übersetzung. Net AiO sondern nur VaporChamber.
Egal wenns genau so gut funzt wie bei der Fury.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Mai 2019)

@ JSX: EyRaptor hatte doch nur nen Rückläufer von MF bekommen der jetzt wieder gutgeschrieben wurde, oder bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander?^^

@RX480: Hast du zufällig noch ein Beispiel für etwas weniger geschärfte HBM-Timings für Vega10?
Deine Core-UV-Settings liefen bei mir auf Anhieb sehr gut, die HBM-Timings crashen aber leider auf meiner 64ér. 
Dank dir vorab.

Bzgl. DDR4 Timings habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Ryzen DRAM Calculator von 1usmus gemacht.
Fast calculate läuft top, Extreme calculate ist für meine Riegel dann etwas zu viel. 
(Könnt sein ich bring den Verweis im falschen Thread. Sollte echt nicht durcheinanderlesen )


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @RX480: Hast du zufällig noch ein Beispiel für etwas weniger geschärfte HBM-Timings für Vega10?
> Deine Core-UV-Settings liefen bei mir auf Anhieb sehr gut, die HBM-Timings crashen aber leider auf meiner 64ér.



Nur mit sehr gutem HBM kann man die Timings von Hyatuke mit der 64 probieren.( tCL und tRAS auf default lassen)
Safe ist auf jeden Falle die tREF schrittweise mit Faktor 2..3..4 zu erhöhen.
Manchmal hilft auch ne höhere tRFC. Brauchte Cordonbleu um auf tREF 15600 gehen zu können.
Der Unterschied zw. 15600 und 31200 ist gering, würde ich net machen.
Die Messwerte sind von Rumpelson56@64(Laberthread)und Haldi64(CB).


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Mai 2019)

Perfekt, dank dir vielmals!



RX480 schrieb:


> Weiss denn Jemand, ob ALC den Eiswolf überarbeitet hat ?
> Der wird schon wieder munter zum Verkauf angeboten. Lieferzeit 14 Tage.
> Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Wegen dem GPX überleg ich die Woche  mal bei Aquatuning anzurufen. Hatte auch schon gesehen, dass der in rund  zwei Wochen wieder lagernd sein soll. 
Prinzipiell wäre beim von uns vermuteten Fehler der Ursprungsversion eine einfache Nachbarbeitung des VRM-Kühlstegs denkbar.
2-3mm in der Breite nachfräsen oder breitere WL-Pads mitliefern.
Anders könnt ich mir eine erneute Verfügbarkeit des Produkts binnen knapp 4 Wochen jedenfalls nicht erklären.
Öffentlich kommuniziert wurde dazu bislang halt leider nichts. Die Produktbilder wurden nicht geändert.
Einzig, dass die Besitzer der Ursprungsversion im deutsch als auch englischsprachigen Raum vom Hersteller zur Rücksendung aufgefordert wurden scheint Fakt zu sein.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Habe wg. der AiO schon bei ALC nachgefragt: Soll behoben worden sein. 
(ALC bekommt ne 1+ für die schnelle Antwort vom Support)


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Mai 2019)

Wuhu, das klingt extrem vielversprechend


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Würde vor der Montage auf jeden Fall mal auflegen und schauen obs tatsächlich keine Kontakte mehr gibt.
Hoffentlich gibts in der Montageanleitung auch noch Was zur Kompatibilität mit PCB-Nr. XYZ.
Ich war ja erstaunt wie gut die AiO in UK ging. (super Temps)--WAR NET DIE AiO!!!!

edit:
Es war bei meddie der Fullcover von ALC:
The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 87 | Overclockers UK Forums
The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 93 | Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## Elistaer (27. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Pcie 2.0 auf 3.0 war ja jetzt nicht so weltbewegend daher sehe ich das total entspannt von 3.0 auf 4.0 ich mein wir reden hier im Schnitt von 2-3FPS. Das einzige Game welches ich kenne ist AC Origins wo es 4-5 FPS sind, daher nur das Board wegen PCIe wechseln oder potente Hardware von Heute zu tauschen ist nur Marketing geblubber, finde ich.



Das würde ich nicht so erwarten es hat sich da auch in der Technik viel getan, PCIe 4.0 ist was die Bandbreite betrift doppelt so schnell wie ein PCIe 3.0 anschluss bedeutet bei gleicher anzahl an Lanes kann ich das doppelte an Theoretischen Geräten Anschließen.

Bei den M.2 über NVME würde dies bedeuten das ich mit 4x PCIe 4.0 diese aufteilen könnte und dann diese 4 Lanes nutzen für 2x4 PCIe 3.0.  oder 8 Lanes PCIe 4.0 für 16 fach PCIe 3.0, die Elecktrische Anbindung ist da ein anderes Thema aber selbiges passierte ja auch bei GPUs mit PCIe 3.0 auf PCIe 2.0


----------



## Sinans2 (27. Mai 2019)

Hat alphacool/aquatuning jetzt inzwischen eigentlich den schaden bei den betroffenen Personen mit der Vega VII  ausgeglichen?


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Vor allem würde man bei einigen älteren Boards freie Lanes schaffen, falls tatsächlich am Steckplatz 1 auf PCiE 4.0 mit neuem Bios
geupdatet werden kann.
Bitte die Seven dann auch für PCiE 4.0 freischalten.(Es reicht dann 8x)

btw. 1903 und RAID-Treiber
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wind...-neuem-Treiber-gegen-Update-Probleme-1282832/


btw. Vega
Die Nitro gibts momentan net mehr bei MF und die Pulse ist nur noch "bestellt".
Ist jetzt Sapphire schon voll auf Navi oder sind die Leute jetzt vernünftig geworden und haben die guten Vegas gekauft ?
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB HBM2 Grafikkarte - B-Ware bei notebooksbilliger.de
(erstaunlicherweise ist das Schnäppchen Nitro B-Ware für 353,-€ noch drin)


----------



## JSXShadow (28. Mai 2019)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Hat alphacool/aquatuning jetzt inzwischen eigentlich den schaden bei den betroffenen Personen mit der Vega VII  ausgeglichen?



Hab ALC vorhin nochmal angeschrieben, mal schauen was sie dann sagen  Bislang noch nicht, zumindest bei mir net!


----------



## dontmindyou (28. Mai 2019)

Habe gerade Mail von Alphacool bekommen. Haben mir das Geld für den Kühler erstattet und wollen noch meine Bankdaten. Anscheinend bekomme ich das Geld für die Grafikkarte noch überwiesen.


----------



## JSXShadow (28. Mai 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> Habe gerade Mail von Alphacool bekommen. Haben mir das Geld für den Kühler erstattet und wollen noch meine Bankdaten. Anscheinend bekomme ich das Geld für die Grafikkarte noch überwiesen.



Ja, der Kühler wurde mir auch erstattet, hab ich gerade erfahren. bankdaten wollten sie aber noch nicht. Liegt bei der Versicherung, meinten sie, war aber mal wieder der Azubi, also kA.


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

Beim hohen OCen kann man auch noch versuchen nicht nur den Mittelwert hochzunehmen, sondern auch den Anfangswert.
In UK meint Einer, das Er dadurch in Games stabiler ist bei Spikes.
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 133 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## JSXShadow (28. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Beim hohen OCen kann man auch noch versuchen nicht nur den Mittelwert hochzunehmen, sondern auch den Anfangswert.
> In UK meint Einer, das Er dadurch in Games stabiler ist bei Spikes.
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 133 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community



Ja durchaus, das hab ich auch so. Ändert effektiv am Stromverbrauch nix, ausser bei leichtem Load, da dann in allen höheren States die gleiche Spannung anliegt. Beim zocken neuer games und auf dem Desktop gibt es 0 Unterschiede. Ältere Games werden auch net so sehr zu sehr belastet, da sich der Stromverbrauch ja auch nach dem Takt und nicht nur der Spannung regelt. Das verhindert auch HBM instabilitäten auf niedrigeren PStates/Spannungen.

EDIT: Mein halber Comment hat gefehlt..wow, was da wohl passiert ist, fat finger syndrome, würde ich tippen


----------



## dontmindyou (28. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, der Kühler wurde mir auch erstattet, hab ich gerade erfahren. bankdaten wollten sie aber noch nicht. Liegt bei der Versicherung, meinten sie, war aber mal wieder der Azubi, also kA.



Ich glaube der Azubi wird noch dein bester Freund. Ich würde wenn ich du wäre vorsichtshalber die mal anschreiben und die Kontodaten mitgeben.


----------



## dontmindyou (28. Mai 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, der Kühler wurde mir auch erstattet, hab ich gerade erfahren. bankdaten wollten sie aber noch nicht. Liegt bei der Versicherung, meinten sie, war aber mal wieder der Azubi, also kA.



Ich glaube der Azubi wird noch dein bester Freund. Ich würde wenn ich du wäre vorsichtshalber die mal anschreiben und die Kontodaten mitgeben.

Edit: Wie ich im Jahr 2019 jetzt einen Doppelpost hinbekommen habe ist mir unbegreiflich. Sorry dafür.


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

Denke mal die Doppelposts liegen z.T. am Netz. Jede kleine Unterbrechung sorgt für Irrungen.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (28. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin. Nachdem ich heute endlich meine Vega geliefert bekommen habe und nicht so ein Glück mit der Silikon Lotterie hatte (stock at 1.091 bei 1801 Mhz Boost und Samsung Hbm) wollte ich die Gute mal testen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das VSR nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich hatte am Freitag in froher Erwartung der Lieferung durch Gold Level Upgrade bei MF am Samstag den Treiber von 17.3 auf 19.4.1 upgedatet. Da ging VSR auf der r290x auch schon nicht mehr und ich hatte die Hoffnung das es mit der Vega wieder freigeschaltet wird. Leider funktioniert es weder bei 19.4.2, 19.5.1, 19.5.2 .  Treiber wurden immer im Safe mode mit DDU deinstalliert, und dann im Win 7 64ult installiert.

Daher meine Frage an euch ob VSR bei euch funktioniert, oder ihr vielleicht eine Lösung wisst.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2019)

Musst du aktivieren im Treiber, hast du das getan?Steht unter Display.

Auf die mv bei Auslieferung würde ich nicht soviel geben,meine hat standard 1081mv und rennt wie hullemit 2Ghz und 1225 auf dem HBM.


----------



## gbm31 (28. Mai 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Moin Moin. Nachdem ich heute endlich meine Vega geliefert bekommen habe und nicht so ein Glück mit der Silikon Lotterie hatte (stock at 1.091 bei 1801 Mhz Boost und Samsung Hbm) wollte ich die Gute mal testen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das VSR nicht mehr funktioniert.




VSR aktivieren im den Radeon EInstellungen. Wie Gurdi schreibt. Geht definitiv!

Und: Default 1131mV und 24/7 2000/1200MHz. 

Keine Panik. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Beim hohen OCen kann man auch noch versuchen nicht nur den Mittelwert hochzunehmen, sondern auch den Anfangswert.
> In UK meint Einer, das Er dadurch in Games stabiler ist bei Spikes.
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 133 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community



Werd ich auf jeden Fall testen nach den Erfahrungen mit dem mittleren Punkt!


----------



## No_mad-BTech (28. Mai 2019)

Ich habe erst Gpu Scaling aktiviert, dann VSR, das Gleiche auch in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge. Mit mehrmaligen Restarts. Es geht einfach kein VSR auf meinem Panasonic 42er TV, was mit dem 17.7er Treiber mit der 290x definitv ging, und mit der Vega soll es mit TV´s nur mit dem 18.5.1 Treiber gehen, so steht es zumindest in einem anderen Thread.  Und was den Hbm angeht, bei 1200Mhz Artefakte und Freezes/ Neustart bei FS. 1150 geht. 

OT: Ach Mann.. 630 Tacken ist nicht wenig, mein Budget für Ryzen mit Mb, Ram und einer Nvme liegt damit noch bei ca. mühsam zusammengesparten 900 Euronen. Klar könnte (=ist in meinen Augen diese Karte vom Prinzip ein Meisterstück, schaltet noch FP und PciEx 4 frei und dann Uv auf den Sweetspot und sie ist eine Legende mit oder ohne DxRT) 
ich sehr zufrieden sein, aber der Hbm wurmt schon... war der Grund warum ich sie haben wollte, möglichst schneller Speicherdurchsatz mit 16 Gb für Zukunftssicherheit und 4K Gaming mit viel Texturen. Und wenn TDV2 schon 15 Gb Vram knabbern soll... Meckern auf hohem Niveau. 

OT Off: VSR läuft nicht, danke trotzdem für die Hilfe. Werde mal den 18.5.1 Treiber installieren. Melde mich zurück wenn es hilft.


----------



## gbm31 (28. Mai 2019)

Heisst das dass du VSR aktivieren kannst? (Z.B. ging vor dem 19er Treiber nichts bei 21:9 - der Regler war nicht verstellbar)

Und wenn du dann die Auflösung in der entsprechenden Anwendung erhöhen willst wird dir nichts angeboten? 

Und zum HBM: ganz ehrlich? Das Takten ist da nur psychologische Schniedelverlängerung. Ob 1200 oder 1150 wird niemanden ausser Punktejägern auffallen in realen Anwendungen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

W10 1809 ?
Net, das der Kollege noch auf 1703...1709...1803 ist!?


----------



## No_mad-BTech (29. Mai 2019)

Moin moin. Der 18.5.1 lässt sich so leider nicht installieren, muss dafür die r290x zurückbauen. Weil die RadeonSoftware mich es mit der Vega nicht installieren lässt. Ich überlege noch ob es mir den Aufwand wert ist, bzw schaue ob ich nicht doch noch eine Lösung im Netz finde wie man es anderweitig wieder aktivieren kann. Was den Hbm angeht, ich habe wie geschrieben nicht soviel Talers, und da sollte es schon das Geld wert sein. Und für ein langlebiges System, meines ist bis auf ein Gpu Upgrade vor exakt 5 Jahren von einer 5870 auf eine r290(x weil Hynix verbaut ) und ein neues Netzteil seit 2011 gut gelaufen, braucht man halt all die wenigen kleinen Pros/Performance. Zumal ich das System mit dem Ryzen 3000 Upgrade für 4K nutzen werde und gerne wieder so 5-10 Jahre hätte. Aber du hast auch recht, es ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. Windows ist hier noch ein Win 7 64ult... Ich weiß Dx 12 und Wddm wären nötig für volle Leistung, aber bis der Ryzen da ist bleibe ich meinem win 7 treu. Und lustigerweise habe ich mit der r290x jahrelang auf 2-4K gezockt ohne Probleme. Auf genau diesem Panasonic Tv und davor auf meinem 40er Toshibär.

Tdlr: VSR und GPU Upscaling sind aktiviert, aber ingame lässt sich keine höhere Auflösung einstellen. Bis Treiber 17.7 respektive 18.5.1 ging es. Es handelt sich um ein Softwareproblem. Wenn Amd jetzt nach all den Jahren auf Paydivia Niveau fällt und bis dato funktionierende Hardware per Software/Treiber beschneidet wäre ich sehr traurig. Bin seit k6 II Amd User, nie einen Intel gehabt, und seit der 8800 GTX auch nur AmdGPU gefahren. Ich zocke auch viel alte Spiele, und wenn man durch Software zu einem Hardware Kauf verleitet werden soll ... naja hat halt so ein G´schmäckle wie der Schwabe sagt.


OT: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es das doch noch es Customdesigns gibt? Würde die Karte dann zurückschicken. Siehe diesen Link:  Google Translate    Soll es ja nicht nur eine Version geben.
Meine ist eine 3DH Version. Hat jemand von euch eine Powercolor mit einer anderen Revision?


----------



## drstoecker (29. Mai 2019)

Es wird keine customdesigns geben!


----------



## sifusanders (29. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Es wird keine customdesigns geben!



Ich bin mal gespannt, ob jemand dann die neue ALC AiO ausprobiert und wenn ja wie sie läuft. Die sollen unseren Kumpanen doch mal eine spendieren, wegen der Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## DARPA (29. Mai 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Moin moin. Der 18.5.1 lässt sich so leider nicht installieren, muss dafür die r290x zurückbauen. Weil die RadeonSoftware mich es mit der Vega nicht installieren lässt. Ich überlege noch ob es mir den Aufwand wert ist, bzw schaue ob ich nicht doch noch eine Lösung im Netz finde wie man es anderweitig wieder aktivieren kann. Was den Hbm angeht, ich habe wie geschrieben nicht soviel Talers, und da sollte es schon das Geld wert sein. Und für ein langlebiges System, meines ist bis auf ein Gpu Upgrade vor exakt 5 Jahren von einer 5870 auf eine r290(x weil Hynix verbaut ) und ein neues Netzteil seit 2011 gut gelaufen, braucht man halt all die wenigen kleinen Pros/Performance. Zumal ich das System mit dem Ryzen 3000 Upgrade für 4K nutzen werde und gerne wieder so 5-10 Jahre hätte. Aber du hast auch recht, es ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. Windows ist hier noch ein Win 7 64ult... Ich weiß Dx 12 und Wddm wären nötig für volle Leistung, aber bis der Ryzen da ist bleibe ich meinem win 7 treu. Und lustigerweise habe ich mit der r290x jahrelang auf 2-4K gezockt ohne Probleme. Auf genau diesem Panasonic Tv und davor auf meinem 40er Toshibär.
> 
> Tdlr: VSR und GPU Upscaling sind aktiviert, aber ingame lässt sich keine höhere Auflösung einstellen. Bis Treiber 17.7 respektive 18.5.1 ging es. Es handelt sich um ein Softwareproblem. Wenn Amd jetzt nach all den Jahren auf Paydivia Niveau fällt und bis dato funktionierende Hardware per Software/Treiber beschneidet wäre ich sehr traurig. Bin seit k6 II Amd User, nie einen Intel gehabt, und seit der 8800 GTX auch nur AmdGPU gefahren. Ich zocke auch viel alte Spiele, und wenn man durch Software zu einem Hardware Kauf verleitet werden soll ... naja hat halt so ein G´schmäckle wie der Schwabe sagt.



Benutze doch mal das AMD cleanup utility und installiere dann den Treiber neu.

Für VSR muss man kein GPU Scaling aktivieren und AMD fängt auch nicht plötzlich an, Funktionen zu beschneiden.


----------



## weed93 (29. Mai 2019)

Wie wirkt es sich aus wenn man den ersten punkt beim undervolten auf ganz oben hieft? Sind ja 3 insgesamt.


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> VSR läuft nicht, danke trotzdem für die Hilfe. Werde mal den 18.5.1 Treiber installieren. Melde mich zurück wenn es hilft.



W10 1809 ?
Net, das der Kollege noch auf 1703...1709...1803 ist!?
(mit seinem langlebigen System)




weed93 schrieb:


> Wie wirkt es sich aus wenn man den ersten punkt beim undervolten auf ganz oben hieft? Sind ja 3 insgesamt.



Heb den Anfangswert doch mal 50..80mV an.

Gerade in D2 ist dann evtl. ein kleinerer Endwert stabil.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (29. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Benutze doch mal das AMD cleanup utility und installiere dann den Treiber neu.
> 
> Für VSR muss man kein GPU Scaling aktivieren und AMD fängt auch nicht plötzlich an, Funktionen zu beschneiden.




hier lief es noch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


13.05.19 mit 17.7.3

Ich habe alle Versionen mit einem im Win abgesichertem Modus DDU Durchgang und einer im normalen Windows 7 Instanz laufender Installation durchgeführt. Selbst als ich die alte r290 noch drin hatte lief ab Amd 19xx kein VSR mehr auf dem TV, ganz zu schweigen davon das mal je nach Treiber alte Spiele wie Sim City 2013 auf einmal nicht mehr normal funktioniert haben. Treiberumfang 19.5.2 roundabout 632mb, die alten about 812mb?. Dann sollen sie doch bitte eine Classic Radeon Driver Schiene aufmachen die weiterhin abwärtskompatibel ist, aber mehr Festplatte braucht und dafür auch wirklich abwärtskompatibel i st. For the Gamers 

Was andere Pcb Layouts angeht, warum registriert Powercolor dann die Marken dafür? Siehe Link.

du da unter mir, so symphatisch du mir auch bist, win 10 habe ich schon im warenkorb, kommt mir aber so spät wie irgendmöglich ins haus. Intel nennt es IME, früher hieß es Inoffizieller Mitarbeiter Extern. Was denkst du was M$ betreibt. Man hat immer eine Wahl. Nur sie auch konsequent durchzuziehen ist nicht Jedermanns Sache. Und in den 4 Posts die ich geschrieben habe sollte eigentlich alles drin stehen  Also wenn jemand eine Lösung dafür kennt... ich habe KEKSE.... arbeite in einer Bäckerei


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

Win 7 und Wunder erwarten ?
Adrenalin spinnt schon mit W10 1803 rum. Empfehle mind. W10 1809.

Da fehlen garantiert ein paar Frameworks-Komponenten.

edit:
Du da über mir. Ich kann Dich verstehen. Optimal sind halt 2x Rechner.(oder prim. Partitionen)
W10 als reines Gaming-Sys.
Habe gerade keine Ahnung wie gut sich mehrere Sys auf einem PC vertragen.(Bootsmanager XYZ)
Da kann Dir sicher Jemand aus dem Thread weiterhelfen.

W10 sollte doch nix kosten als Upgrade. 
Oder man kann W7+10 parallel behalten ? Mit derselben DVD?(Key)

edit2:
W10-Prof. für 9,90,-€ im Angebot:
Microsoft Windows 10 Professional Vollversion Download 1 PC | Rakuten


----------



## No_mad-BTech (29. Mai 2019)

Ich will diesen Untersatz ja als Zweitrechner in seinem Rvn 01 belassen, nur wenn mit Ryzen 3900x und 570 er Board für wahrscheinlich 700+Euronen+Ram, und die R7 für 630 Tacken nichtmal das kann was der PHII1090T mit der 290x kann, warum sollte ich dann bei amd bleiben? Nvidia kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, was ich aber von den alten Zeiten weiß ist das sie früher eine bessere Abwärtskompatilibät hatten als ati/ amd. Wieso lässt der Hersteller der "GamerHer(t)zen"tm dann seine Crowd so im Stich? Das MechW3 nicht mehr läuft ok, Sc2013 geht gar nicht. Und VSR zu deaktivieren.... naja... gute Produkte mit "leichten" Treiberdefiziten hatten sie ja immer, aber da gab es meist noch Lösungen für. Soweit ich im Netz fündig geworden bin gibt es dafür keine. 


OT: Das ist wie das Kaputtgepatche von Anno 1800open Beta vs Retail, FFXV Demo vs Retail, und noch etlichen anderen "Denuvo" Games. Überall die gleiche Schiene. Gamer ZÄHLEN nicht, sondern ZAHLEN brav und daher zählen ihre Meinungen nicht mehr. Schade wenn man seit 386er Zeiten mit schwarz orange oder hier schwarz grün Grafiken kommt. Gesehen hat wie schnell es gewachsen ist und seit ca. 8 Jahren stagniert. Und weiß was mittlerweile eigentlich möglich wäre, wäre das Wörtchen K(auft).o(hne).N(achzudenken),s(chnell).u(nseren).M(ist). nicht so extrem in allen Köpfen. Dabei habe ich direkt wieder so einen Vibe im Ohr:

YouTube

@ AMD : VSR und Wddm/ mehr Vulcan aktuell für Win 7 inklusive gute Downwards Fähigkeiten ist das Zauberwort für gute Sales. Enthusiasten sind nicht so zahlreich wie Realisten und Pragmatiker.


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

Mal Was ganz Anderes.

Gestern Abend fand ich die Diskussion zum Newsbereich ganz unterhaltsam.(Das haben Sie verpasst = HaHa)
Habe daher auch mal meinen Senf incl. interessanter Links dazugegeben:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ws-und-artikel-auf-pcgh-de-5.html#post9873633

Unter Anderem auch "Radeon VII (OC) HBM2 FPS Gain Analysis 15 Games - Part 2 1440P".
(als YT-video)


----------



## Chanks (29. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Win 7 und Wunder erwarten ?
> Adrenalin spinnt schon mit W10 1803 rum. Empfehle mind. W10 1809.
> 
> Da fehlen garantiert ein paar Frameworks-Komponenten.
> ...



Oder man macht es direkt richtig wenn man eh schon die Vega hat, nimmt also OS X/Linux für den Alltag und Windoof zum zocken


----------



## weed93 (29. Mai 2019)

In BF V geht das Teil ab wie zäpfchen 4k Ultra 65-80 fps


----------



## Gurdi (29. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Benutze doch mal das AMD cleanup utility und installiere dann den Treiber neu.
> 
> Für VSR muss man kein GPU Scaling aktivieren und AMD fängt auch nicht plötzlich an, Funktionen zu beschneiden.



Nein das wird nichts bringen, ich hab ein ähnlichen Fall am TV. 

@ NoMad: Schreib doch direkt TV. In dem Fall ist mir ebenfalls keine Lösung dazu bekannt.  Schleifst du via AV-Receiver?
Der Bug ist tasächlich ziemlich nervig, meine OC V56 dreht Däumchen in FHD, trotz Silentbuild im Ref. Design.


----------



## maxulrich1 (29. Mai 2019)

So heute mein Setup aufgerunded. 
Letzte Woche kam das 750W Gold und das Gehäuse von Sharkoon + 500GB SSD, weil mir das aber nicht reicht kommt Samstag meine m2 NVme SSD mit 1 TB und 3.500 Mb/s Lese/Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Bin mal gespannt. The Witcher 3 läuft schonmal sehr entspannt auf 4k max Settings. So lässt es sich doch zocken!! 
Bin mega zufrieden, liebe meine VII hihi


----------



## Gurdi (29. Mai 2019)

Hab mir auch kürzlich ne 2TB SSD eingebaut, hatte die Schnauze voll vom hin und her schieben.


----------



## maxulrich1 (30. Mai 2019)

Ja und am ende ist selbst ne SSD erschwinglich heutzutage. Und wenn man schon auf High End setzt will man ja auch nicht Stunden vorm Lade Bildschirm warten, zumindest gehts mir da so hehe .


----------



## RX480 (30. Mai 2019)

Bis Weihnachten ist hoffentlich die schnelle Lösung für externe Laufwerke auf dem Markt:
(per Adapterkarte USB 3.2 @PCiE 4x/M2)
USB 3.2 Gen 2x2: 2 GByte pro Sekunde von externer Quelle in Aktion - ComputerBase


----------



## Minalion (30. Mai 2019)

Na ich hoffe das sobald wie möglich eine R7 in den mindstar kommt mir juckt der Finger  

Was kann man den mit dem Standard Lüfter so für Taktraten erreichen wenn die Lautstärke relativ egal ist ?


----------



## weed93 (30. Mai 2019)

1900-2050 kommt auch auf die Karte an.^^


----------



## Gurdi (30. Mai 2019)

Hmm hab heute nochmal ein wenig getestet, offenbar kann man die Seven jetzt mit dem aktuellen Treiber endlich über das PL effektiv steuern.
Muss mal schauen ob ich da nen sinnvollen Build mit auf die Beine kriege, das wäre mal ne feine Sache wenn die Spannung dynamisch nach dem Verbrauch eingedämmt werden könnte, gerade für die Refmodelle.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm hab heute nochmal ein wenig getestet, offenbar kann man die Seven jetzt mit dem aktuellen Treiber endlich über das PL effektiv steuern.
> Muss mal schauen ob ich da nen sinnvollen Build mit auf die Beine kriege, das wäre mal ne feine Sache wenn die Spannung dynamisch nach dem Verbrauch eingedämmt werden könnte, gerade für die Refmodelle.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 10.000 Beiträgen !!!


----------



## RX480 (30. Mai 2019)

Doppelpost bitte löschen.
Das Netz spinnt wohl rum?


----------



## RX480 (30. Mai 2019)

Beachtlich finde ich auch die Besucheranzahl auf seinem Profil!
(PCGH könnte mal noch die Likes mitzählen)


----------



## drstoecker (30. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Beachtlich finde ich auch die Besucheranzahl auf seinem Profil!
> (PCGH könnte mal noch die Likes mitzählen)


Besucher hatte ich sogar noch einiges mehr aber ich bin ja schon länger aktiv bzw. angemeldet.


----------



## RX480 (30. Mai 2019)

Besucheranzahl sagt viel über die Qualität der Beiträge. Und einen der hübschesten PC´s haste außerdem.


----------



## DARPA (30. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein das wird nichts bringen, ich hab ein ähnlichen Fall am TV.



Ah ok. Ab welchem Treiber tritt das auf? 
Hab auch nen TV per HDMI dran hängen. Bin aber noch auf 19.4.2


----------



## Gurdi (30. Mai 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ab welchem Treiber tritt das auf?
> Hab auch nen TV per HDMI dran hängen. Bin aber noch auf 19.4.2



Ich meine ab dem 17.9.2 wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Es betrifft aber nur FHD Displays glaube ich. Konnte da nie genug Infos zu zusammentragen was genau da die Ursache ist. Hab's auch bis heute nicht lösen können.


----------



## RX480 (30. Mai 2019)

Es gibt einen Mutigen der ne Seven mit Memtweak getestet hat:
YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (30. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Besucheranzahl sagt viel über die Qualität der Beiträge. Und einen der hübschesten PC´s haste außerdem.


Danke dir!


----------



## Eyren (30. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Mutigen der ne Seven mit Memtweak getestet hat:
> YouTube



Autsch, 500pkt im Firestrike Ultra. Und das schöne ist ohne zusätzlichen Verbrauch. Sehr schön!

€dit sagt:

Ok zu früh gefreut. Ganz so einfach ist es nicht.

Das ganze Memorytweaken bringt nur etwas mit OC ansonsten hat es sogar negative Auswirkungen.

Tweak 2000MHz/1200MHz 7040pkt FS Ultra
non Tweak 2000MHz/1200MHz 6515pkt FS Ultra

Tweak 1800MHz/1000MHz 5778pkt FS Ultra
non Tweak 1800MHz/1000MHz 6402pkt FS Ultra

 Timings sind jeweils wie im geposteten Video


----------



## RX480 (30. Mai 2019)

Das ist eigentlich ganz normal. Bei Vega hilft z.Bsp. ne höhere tRFC den HBM-Takt zu erhöhen.
Im Gegenzug ist ne höhere tRFC etwas langsamer. 
56=208
64LC=260

Mit tRFC260 + tCL20 + tRAS33 kann ich ohne weitere Änderungen die eine 56 mit 1080 takten.(die Andere mit 1020)
(mit der niedrigen Spannung bei den HBM-Modulen ohne Flashen)

Vorher/Nacher:
960-->1080
900-->1020

Mehr Score bringt bei der Vega dann tREF 3120-->15600.
RAM timings knowledge base.


----------



## openSUSE (31. Mai 2019)

Das VRam Tweak Ergebnis hängt ganz entscheidend an der SOC Clock, mit höherem SOC Clock bringt der  VRam Tweak überproportional mehr als mit niedrigerem SOC Clock.
zB:
HBM @1103Mhz  VRam Tweak bringt ~3-5%  
HBM @1104Mhz  VRam Tweak bringt ~3-5%  

HBM @1106Mhz  VRam Tweak bringt ~5-8%
HBM @1107Mhz  VRam Tweak bringt ~5-8%

AMD hat scheinbar den HBM Takt, die  VRam Timings und SOC Clock  sehr gut aufeinander abgestimmt.


----------



## Eyren (31. Mai 2019)

Leider zu gut. Ich spiel gerne mit UV/OC rum aber jetzt noch passend zu den Timings die Spannungen suchen ist mir dann doch zuviel.  3% ist zwar im Benchmark eine ordentliche Steigerung aber bei meinen uralt spielen bemerkt man dann doch nichts davon.


----------



## openSUSE (31. Mai 2019)

Da bin ich anders, wenn ich schon daran rum schraube, dann will ich wirklich auch an der kleinsten Schraube drehen können. Die Option dies tun zu können ist imho unglaublich geil


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2019)

Nervig ist aktuell lediglich das man die Einstellungen nicht automatisch laden kann.


----------



## RX480 (31. Mai 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Da bin ich anders, wenn ich schon daran rum schraube, dann will ich wirklich auch an der kleinsten Schraube drehen können. Die Option dies tun zu können ist imho unglaublich geil



Jo,
Rumpelson@56 nutzt den SOC-Takteffekt andersrum. Er hat in der Registry den SOC auf 1026 runtergesetzt, näher an seinen HBM-Takt 980, um schärfere Timings fahren zu können. (bei Dir@64 springt der SOC von 1107 auf 1199)
Ist Alles Vega -Chat.(muss net bei der Seven so sein)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...king-undervolting-thread-500.html#post9874644



Gurdi schrieb:


> Nervig ist aktuell lediglich das man die Einstellungen nicht automatisch laden kann.



Als Batch in den Autostart.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nervig ist aktuell lediglich das man die Einstellungen nicht automatisch laden kann.



Gibt's irgendwo den Quellcode? Dann könnte man was basteln...


----------



## RX480 (31. Mai 2019)

Man braucht nur ne xxxx.bat schreiben. (siehe unten)
GitHub - Eliovp/amdmemorytweak: Read and modify memory timings on the fly

mit der CLI-Version gehts:
(Bsp. von Rumpelson)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1158.html#post9862192


----------



## gaussmath (31. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man braucht nur ne xxxx.bat schreiben. (siehe unten)
> GitHub - Eliovp/amdmemorytweak: Read and modify memory timings on the fly



Es geht aber noch eleganter.


----------



## sifusanders (31. Mai 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es geht aber noch eleganter.



Dann mal ran!  <3


----------



## gaussmath (31. Mai 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Dann mal ran!  <3



Ja, würd ich gerne, aber es gibt nur den Code der CLI Version?!


----------



## openSUSE (31. Mai 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nervig ist aktuell lediglich das man die Einstellungen nicht automatisch laden kann.


Es gibt eine CLI Version, mit der kannst du ja ein "Aufgabenplan" erstellen. Mache ich auch so, bei mir werden die Timings angewendet, sobald sich der betreffende User anmeldet. Ohne adminPW usw 
Würde JEDEM empfehlen sich damit mal zu beschäftigen, braucht man unter Win immer wieder mal. 

ComputerVerwaltung-> AufgabenPlanung da gibt es zich gute HowTo für. Es lohnt sich und das nicht nur für den VRMTweak!!!


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

Ein Seven-Review mit etwas mehr Geschick: (incl. UVen+HBM-OCen)
YouTube


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ein Seven-Review mit etwas mehr Geschick: (incl. UVen+HBM-OCen)
> YouTube



Cherrypicking!

Nein zeigt schön was mit einer VII gehen kann wenn man sich etwas Mühe gibt.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

Jo,
Es geht ja vor allem darum mal GPU+HBM etwas optimaler einzustellen. (welches Game man nimmt ist egal, soll ja nur die Tendenz zeigen)
Erstaunlich ist nach wie vor Vega. Mit Tweaker-Timings braucht man auch net auf GPU/HBM 1670/1140@h2o zu prügeln,
sondern kommt mit ner preiswerten Pulse+Nitro gut über die Runden.


----------



## DARPA (1. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich meine ab dem 17.9.2 wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Es betrifft aber nur FHD Displays glaube ich. Konnte da nie genug Infos zu zusammentragen was genau da die Ursache ist. Hab's auch bis heute nicht lösen können.



Ich habs gestern mal getestet. Toshiba 1080p TV per HDMI an Radeon 7. Treiber 19.4.2

Kann VSR aktivieren und auch ingame höhere Auflösungen auswählen. Desktop downsamplen geht auch.

Ist egal, ob nur der TV ausgewählt ist oder Anzeige gespiegelt wird. Klappt in beiden Fällen.

Ist also nicht generell broken.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich habs gestern mal getestet. Toshiba 1080p TV per HDMI an Radeon 7. Treiber 19.4.2
> 
> Kann VSR aktivieren und auch ingame höhere Auflösungen auswählen. Desktop downsamplen geht auch.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich liegts dann an meinem zwischen geschalteten AV-Receiver.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Juni 2019)

@Gurdi

Gigabyte RX Vega 64 Silver im Limited Design wäre für 319 Euro verkauft
und nun fehlt immer noch bei Amazon.it die Sapphire Seven
Einige Tage bis gar Monate Lieferzeit !!

Bei anderem Shop sofort für 678 Euro lieferbar und dort nehmen und bei Amazon Gutschrift einfordern ? 
Navi 10 wird gut, aber nicht überwältigend und Navi 20 kommt April bis Juni 2020  …
Bis Sommer 2020 wird nix schnelleres als die Seven geben und pro weiteres Treiberupdate läuft diese Karte immer besser.

Wird dies mit Navi 10 vielleicht dann nicht mehr so sein?


----------



## No_mad-BTech (1. Juni 2019)

@ Gurdi. Nein, ich habe den Tv ganz normal über Hdmi angeschlossen. Habe an dem Setup nichts verändert, nur die r290x gegen die Vega getauscht. Allerdings ging VSR auch schon vorher mit 19.4.2 und 19.5.1/2 auf der R290 nicht mehr. Ich mag Amd sehr, aber solche wiederkehrenden Bugs/Features sind einfach urgg.. Schiffe versenken auf nem 42er TV mit vorher 3K, und Flugzeuge genauso sieht einfach..... aus, abgesehen davon das der Aim jetzt ganz anders ist, und die Übersicht fehlt auch. Werde wohl warten bis der R9 hier ist und dann Windows nochmal komplett neu aufsetzen, bis dahin versuch ich mich nochmal an dem 19.4.2 Treiber, danke dir @Darpa, vielleicht läuft es ja mit der Seven. 

Ansonsten bin ich mir bei der Karte noch nicht so sicher ob halten oder nicht. The Div2 läuft auf Standard med Settings mit 120-70Fps, mit ein bissel mehr Grafik soweit es die Cpu nicht noch schwächer macht auf 60Fps VSyncstable. Mit UV auf 1720@959mV läuft Div2 auch stabil, aber der 3dmark nicht durch. Gpuz zeigt max 1792 Mhz Gpu und max 1295 Ram O.o. Beim manuellen takten komme ich nicht über die 1150er Grenze, sonst Artefakte. Wird Zeit für Wasser wie es scheint. Wenn man nur wüsste ob halten oder tauschen, wenn ich das Google Spreadsheet sehe mit 1800 Werten bei 950 und weniger mV...
Ich scheine wohl ein Exemplar aus der Mitte vom Wafer erwischt haben mit Tendenz zu mehr Grundspannung, dafür mehr OC möglich. Aber bei Samsung Hbm..hmm.

Was waren denn eure Stock mV/Mhz Werte und wie sieht es unter Wasser aus wenn man den Sweetspot sucht, nicht das letzte Frame?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2019)

@ATIR: Preise von 650 €+-50 sind normal aktuell.m Mit der Karte bist du Zukunftssicher unterwegs, P/L ist halb nicht so der Hammer, aber das ist normal in der Leistungsklasse.

@No_Mad: Ich verstehe es wie gesagt auch nicht, kenne aber das Problem und keine direkt Lösung.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Juni 2019)

@ATIR290

Kauf oder lass es bleiben.
Warum grübelst du Monate über Hardware nach. Ist doch einfach, bist du zufrieden mit der Vega 64, dann lass die drinnen, bist du es nicht, dann kauf was besseres. Willst du bei AMD bleiben, bleibt nur die Seven übrig, mit all den Nachteilen des schlechten Referenz Kühlers. Willst du was, was ab Werk leise, schnell und effizient arbeitet, greif zur RTX 2080.

IST doch einfach, da muss man nicht 100x das selbe fragen.


@No mad bTech

Bei mir läuft die Seven seit Wochen mit 1850 MHZ GPU / 1100 MHZ HBM2 und 0,95 Volt.
Der Morpheus 2 was drauf ist, spielt sich mit der Einstellung und finde das es beste aus Performance und Verbrauch, alles weitere legt zwar in Sachen FPS zu aber der Verbrauch explodiert geradezu sobald an der 2 GHZ Marke kratzt oder gar darüber geht. Mit Wakü sicherlich leichter zu kühlen aber die letzten MHZ will ich schon lange nicht mehr rausquetschen, aus dem Alter bin ich irgendwie raus. Heute will ich zwar immer noch basteln und tweaken aber eher auf Sweetspot.


----------



## weed93 (1. Juni 2019)

sweetspot is best spot meine verbraucht weniger mals meine vega 56 undervolted^^ weis nicht was 16gb hbm fressen aber trotzdem.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

Der HBM müsste in HWinfo angezeigt werden. Kostet vllt. 20-25W, wenn die Relation wie bei der Vega ist.


----------



## weed93 (1. Juni 2019)

Dann bin ich unter 200 W  mit meinen settings.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Weil Gurdi letztens aufgerüstet hat.

Momentan im Mindstar etliche SSD im Angebot: 960GB für 79€ und 2000GB für 175€.
960GB PNY CS900 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC NAND (SSD7CS900-960-PB) - SATA 2.5 | Mindfactory.de
2000GB Intel 660P M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 3D-NAND QLC (SSDPEKNW020T8X1) - M.2 SSDs | Mindfactory.de


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

Super Preise, da könnte man wieder schwach werden. Aber ich will doch auf PCI-E 4.0 SSDs warten.


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. Juni 2019)

ohhh, das wird sicherlich teuer... aber wir habes ja


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Gerade für mich mit Cf auf nem schwachem Board hätte eine einzelne große SSD mit mehreren Partitionen echt Charme. Nur noch 1x Gerät, was die Konkurrenz auf dem PCiE verringert. Momentan habe ich OS + Games auf 2x SSD und alte Games auf FP.

Für Gamer reicht doch PCiE 3.0.


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

Auf GPU Seite kommt der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von PCI-E 2.0 -> PCI-E 3.0 nur indirekt durch die Bandbreite, er kommt vor allem durch die Latenz. Sofern der VRam reicht, ist die Bandbreite an sich schlicht egal.
Nur: Durch die doppelte Bandbreite reduziert sich "indirekt" auch die Latenz und die ist extrem wichtig, gerade für "low" Level APIs.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Die M2@PCiE 3.0 mit 4x-Anschluss hat mehr als genug.
Wichtiger mit X570 wird der schnellere Ram. Wobei Ryzen 3000 wahrscheinlich mit Weniger auskommt als Core.
(= preiswerter als Gesamtpaket; man muss nur warten können bis die Boards normale Preise haben)

btw.
Ist ja kein Zufall, das die NV-Freunde im Review die Speicherkrüppel 2060+2080 unbedingt an schnellen Ram hängen müssen.
Leserartikel - Intel Core i-Serie - RAM Overclocking (Auswirkungen auf Spiele) | ComputerBase Forum
(ist zwar auf den ersten Blick ein CPU-Thread aber indirekt profitiert vor allem die Graka in Games wie D2)
Das wird sich schon bei den Frametimes im 0,1%low bemerkbar machen, die gerne in Reviews unterschlagen werden.
(schon puzzig, das CB  im Parcour 99,8 nimmt, obwohl die Tools eher 99,9 anbieten )


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die M2@PCiE 3.0 mit 4x-Anschluss hat mehr als genug.


Selbst das sehe ich anders.
Um noch eine PCI-E 3.0 SSD zu kaufen muss die extrem günstig sein, sonst warte ich auf PCI-E 4.0.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

2TB für 175€ = gut, da wird 4.0 leicht das Doppelte kosten.
(natürlich in nem 1/2 Jahr dann nochmal andere Preise)


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

Das "Doppelte kosten" glaube ich im leben nicht. Zudem wird wohl die billigste PCI-E 4.0 SSD schon schneller sein als diese. :O


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Es gab schon einige Diskussionen über die Anbindung. Ob tatsächlich PCiE 4.0 mit 4fach ordentlich genutzt wird von Billigheimern.
Ein Bsp. mit extra Kontroller hatte ich bei den Boards schonmal verlinkt.
Crucial/Micron: PCIe-4.0-x4-SSD mit eigenem Controller Ende des Jahres - ComputerBase
dort gehts weiter
Erste PCIe-4.0-SSDs: Hersteller nutzen Phison E16 fuer (knapp) 5 GB/s - ComputerBase
(die kleine Gigabyte+PNY mit 500GB schaffen auch net groß mehr als die o.g. olle M2 für 175,-)

Ideal für Normalverbraucher wäre ein Bios-Update für X470 und B450 mit PCiE 4.0 auf dem 1. Graka-Slot und der M2 schafft 
weiterhin nur 3.0 = ideale Kombi für die o.g. M2.
PCIe 4.0 May Come to all AMD Socket AM4 Motherboards (Updated)


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

Naja, schau dir doch mal die Werte der oben angegebenen Intel SSD, die sind auch nicht wirklich an der maximalen Bandbreite. :O Ist Intel nun ein "Billigheimer"?
Klar die Intel SSD ist JETZT und HIER -des Preises wegen- ok, nur würde ich wetten, dass wir mit PCI-E 4.0 deutlich bessere Werte zu ähnlichen Preisen sehen werden.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Ich mach mal den Gurdi und möchte aber jetzt die Games umsortieren.
Ob im Juli die 4.0er so preiswert sind , who knows. Und Spielebenchmarks bleiben abzuwarten, bitte D2 und BF V.

Ein X570 wäre mir auch zu teuer.
(Die Preise zu Weihnachten im Paket X570+SSD sind ein anderes Thema.)

btw.
Mit "billig" war die kleine Version von GB+PNY gemeint.(siehe oben)


----------



## No_mad-BTech (2. Juni 2019)

@ Weed: Läuft bei dir der 3dMark stabil durch mit dem UV? Scheinbar laufen Spiele auch mit weniger mV als Benchmarkstable ohne Probleme, habe es mal mit MWO, Div2, Anno1800 und HBS BT getestet, und es gibt keine Abstürze, Bluescreens oder Treiberhänger. Und Div2 soll wohl recht sensibel bei solchen Dingen sein.


----------



## weed93 (2. Juni 2019)

Hab 3d mark nicht. Division 2 funzt ohne probleme. Ginge auch weniger aber ein paar ue4 games zicken dann weis nicht ob es am uv liegt aber da habe ich lieber ein bisschen mehr wie zu wenig drauf seitdem null abstürze.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (2. Juni 2019)

Gibt es kostenlos bei Steam als Demo. Firestrike normal kann man nutzen. Aber wenn es so stabil bei dir läuft, sollte ich das vielleicht auch einfach mal ingame auf Stabilität testen statt im 3DMark. Mal eine Frage bzgl. dessen an die Profis hier, wenn man die Spannung immer tiefer setzt müssten doch die Ampere steigen. Ist das a: soweit richtig in meinem Runkelrübchen hängengeblieben? Und b: Bedeutet das dann das die Spannungswandler beim UV stärker belastet werden? Sollte ich dann lieber erstmal das UV im Rahmen lassen bis ich die VRM´s besser kühlen kann? Danke für eure schnellen Antworten und einen sonnigen Sonntag euch


----------



## weed93 (2. Juni 2019)

Solange es in games läuft ist mir alles andere schnuppe erlich gesagt.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juni 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Das "Doppelte kosten" glaube ich im leben nicht. Zudem wird wohl die billigste PCI-E 4.0 SSD schon schneller sein als diese. :O


Ich glaube die wenigsten hier (außer wenn große datenmengen anstehen) merken einen Unterschied zw. Sata6gb/s und pci-e 4.0!


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2019)

Back To Topic Please  :-=


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Back To Topic Please  :-=



YES,
Lager bitte mal deine 1000te Kaufberatung aus. Kann net sein das Ralle=Roughneck Dir die Welt in jedem Thread neu erklären müssen.
(übrigens ist heutzutage Ram und Pagefile+Games auf SSD wichtiger denn Je-siehe openWorld bei D2; kannste aber net verstehen mit Deiner 64)

btw.
Ein Blick zur Sonne, sprich in den Heavy Rain:


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juni 2019)

@ATIR290: Hast du immer noch nix gekauft?  Du bist der Tim der GPUs... 

@all: Könnt ihr die Heavy Rain Demo runterladen? Bei mir ist es noch nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Für Freunde von RE 2 - Style auch mal Was zum anschauen: Layers of Fear
YouTube


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2019)

Nope
Amazon.it nix lieferbar


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Nope,
Der Jugendfreund hat sich mit seiner "Blei im Regal-Theorie" selber ganz schön reingelegt.
Sofort lieferbar für "der Preis ist heiss"!


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juni 2019)

Heavy Rain ist heavy Bullshit. Das Game ist so hardcore CPU limitiert, das habe ich noch nie gesehen. Meine 2080 Ti dümpelt bei 30-40% Auslastung rum. Die Steuerung löst bei mir instantan Aggressionen aus. Hab's 5 Minuten angespielt. Das fliegt sowas von sofort wieder aus dem Fenster...


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Das ist halt ein AC Origins der etwas anderen Art. (was dem Einen sein.. ist dem Anderen sein ...)
Der selbe Effekt in bunt.

btw.
HisN würde sagen "CPU-Limit gibts net" . Dreh mal ein bisschen auf - 8k?


----------



## Elistaer (2. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Heavy Rain ist heavy Bullshit. Das Game ist so hardcore CPU limitiert, das habe ich noch nie gesehen. Meine 2080 Ti dümpelt bei 30-40% Auslastung rum. Die Steuerung löst bei mir instantan Aggressionen aus. Hab's 5 Minuten angespielt. Das fliegt sowas von sofort wieder aus dem Fenster...


Ach doch Guildewars 2 war genauso schlimm nie wieder so ein bock mist. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2019)

Aber nicht für meinen  bestellten Preis zu 677 Euro.
War ne Sapphire VII


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für meinen  bestellten Preis zu 677 Euro.
> War ne Sapphire VII



Brauchst Du ein paar Tempos ?
Tempo Taschentuecher ohne Menthol - DocMorris


----------



## weed93 (2. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für meinen  bestellten Preis zu 677 Euro.
> War ne Sapphire VII


Meine hat 538 gekostet und jetzt?


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für meinen  bestellten Preis zu 677 Euro.
> War ne Sapphire VII



Schau bei Ebay rein, da steht eine zur Auktion. Da kommst mit Sicherheit günstiger davon.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Juni 2019)

Exakt, Jene für 460 Euro
Lasst gut sein!


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Juni 2019)

jene für 460€?


----------



## RX480 (3. Juni 2019)

Atir soll mal seinen bequemen Hintern bewegen und nach BW fahren. Da kann Er sich ne gebrauchte für 600,-€ anschauen:
AMD 7nm Radeon VII mit 16 GB HBM2 Marke Asrock in Baden-Wuerttemberg - Bretten | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
(hätte man in der Zeit hinbekommen, wo Er in allen möglichen Threads gejammert hat)


----------



## DARPA (3. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Heavy Rain ist heavy Bullshit



Vielleicht ist die PC-Umsetzung kagge, aber das Game ist der Hammer. Hab es damals auf PS3 gezockt.

Aber das ist doch Epic Exclusive, oder? Diese Heuchlerplattform wird von mir eh boykottiert.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juni 2019)

Layers of Fear sieht auch gut aus.

btw.
Schlechte Nachrichten: Nur die überteuerten X570 mit PCiE 4.0.
Jetzt offiziell: Kein PCIe 4.0 fuer Prae-X570-Mainboards - ComputerBase


----------



## Minalion (3. Juni 2019)

Ich wollte jetzt doch nicht mehr warten und hab mir bei mindfactory die powercolor bestellt Mittwoch sollte sie da sein 

Bin schon gespannt


----------



## JSXShadow (3. Juni 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt doch nicht mehr warten und hab mir bei mindfactory die powercolor bestellt Mittwoch sollte sie da sein
> 
> Bin schon gespannt



Viel Spaß mit der Karte! 

Bzgl. Alphacool AiO: Hat einer der Betroffenen schon Info bekommen, wann die Karte WIE ersetzt wird? Ich warte noch


----------



## Eyren (3. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Layers of Fear sieht auch gut aus.
> 
> btw.
> Schlechte Nachrichten: Nur die überteuerten X570 mit PCiE 4.0.
> Jetzt offiziell: Kein PCIe 4.0 fuer Prae-X570-Mainboards - ComputerBase



Überteuerten? Sind schon offizielle Preise draußen oder meinste das nur wegen den Gerüchten 200€-700€?

PCI-e 4 ist eh nur interessant wenn die VII es unterstützt. Hab momentan nicht einmal eine nvme drin.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (3. Juni 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt doch nicht mehr warten und hab mir bei mindfactory die powercolor bestellt Mittwoch sollte sie da sein
> 
> Bin schon gespannt



Alles Gute zum Kauf und Daumendrücken für ein gutes Exemplar. Da bin ich mal auf deine Stock mV gespannt. Habe meine auch von MF, gleiche Marke.  Hast du sie im Mindstar geschossen oder regulär bestellt?


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Juni 2019)

Die Stock Spannung kann je nach Treiber etwas nach oben und unten wechseln, da würde ich nicht soooo viel drauf geben.
Es kommt aber auch stark drauf an was du vorhast, wenn du auf eine ausgewogene Einstellung drauf aus bist, umbauen auf einen Morpheus 2 und kräftig undervolten. Mit 1850 / 1100 - 1200 HBM fährst super mit Luftkühlung und die Karte liefert mehr FPS und ist sehr leise (je nach Lüfter). Wenn du der Karten ordentlich die Sporen geben willst, dann empfehle ich den Bykski Wasserkühler.
Aber selbst mit den Wasserkühlern ist die Hotspot Temperatur bei 2 GHZ dann schon am Limit.


----------



## dontmindyou (3. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Karte!
> 
> Bzgl. Alphacool AiO: Hat einer der Betroffenen schon Info bekommen, wann die Karte WIE ersetzt wird? Ich warte noch



Ich habe noch nichts gehört. Meine Kontodaten, Karte und Kühler wurden angeblich der Versicherung übergeben und ich warte auf eine Antwort.


----------



## JSXShadow (3. Juni 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts gehört. Meine Kontodaten, Karte und Kühler wurden angeblich der Versicherung übergeben und ich warte auf eine Antwort.



Same here, Kontodaten hab ich aber nicht übergeben, wurde ich auch nicht aufgefordet. Vlt kommt das dann per Paypal? Wer weiß  Hoffe die machen ein bisschen hinne


----------



## Minalion (3. Juni 2019)

Also ich werd keinen andern Kühler drauf machen der PC ist drei Meter von mir entfernt dazwischen steht der TV.Bei dem Preis der Karte hab ich da echt Sorge das ich was falsch bastel  

Ich wollte auf jeden Fall mal schauen das ich bisschen undervolte und gleichzeitiges leichtes oc. Dann mal schauen wie hoch die Karte geht 

Ne im mindstar war jetzt ne ganze weile nix nur Festplatten Mainboards paar grakas. 

Da hab ich sie ganz normal geholt die paar Euros ist mir jetzt egal. 

Ich möchte endlich ordentlich meinen TV befeuern


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Juni 2019)

ne Dual GPU mit 2 PCIe Slots

mkay apple


----------



## Eyren (3. Juni 2019)

Mit der läuft sogar die Siegsequenz von Spidersolitair flüssig.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Juni 2019)

Wollt Ihr mich eigentlich natzen? Dual Radeon Vega20 Pro?? Das f***t gerade mein Brain 

@JSX: nichts gehört bisher, aber sind auch erst 9-10 Werktage seit Einsendung. Fühlt sich aber wie eine Ewigkeit an 
Bei euch läuft das direkt über Alphacool, oder? Ich hab noch Aquatuning dazwischen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Juni 2019)

der hintere PCIe is schenbar nur für Power? (475W)

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[Apple] Mac Pro 2019 https://t.co/B9XHKEXHoV
>Radeon Pro Vega II Duo.… "


btw. krasse  VRMs xD


----------



## gaussmath (3. Juni 2019)

Radeon Pro Vega II... oh - mein - Gott, wie geil ist das denn? Aber gibt's die nur in Mac Pro Workstations???


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Juni 2019)

VRM´s und Caps sind echt extrem. Mit nem 1,4KW/h NT geht aber natürlich auch was.
 Ziemlich interessant ansonsten, dass beide GPU´s per Infinity Fabric gekoppelt sind.
 Oben Rechts sieht es dennoch nach iwas in Richtung PLX-Chip aus.
Und dann kannst du auch noch zwei von den Dingern koppeln. 56TFlops, 128GB HBM2 mit 2TB/s?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Juni 2019)

https://www.amd.com/en/graphics/workstations-radeon-pro-vega-ii


----------



## openSUSE (4. Juni 2019)

*sabber*
Fastest Grafikkart?


----------



## JSXShadow (4. Juni 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> VRM´s und Caps sind echt extrem. Mit nem 1,4KW/h NT geht aber natürlich auch was.
> Ziemlich interessant ansonsten, dass beide GPU´s per Infinity Fabric gekoppelt sind.
> Oben Rechts sieht es dennoch nach iwas in Richtung PLX-Chip aus.
> Und dann kannst du auch noch zwei von den Dingern koppeln. 56TFlops, 128GB HBM2 mit 2TB/s?



Und ich hab vor Kurzem noch ÜBER GENAU das fantasiert...damn...sweet baby Jesus...wo kann man das kaufen? Hat jemand Kohle und kann das kaufen und Windows draufhauen? Ob es da überhaupt Treiber geben wird dafür...Infinity Fabric skaliert abartig gut..das könnte DAS DUAL-GPU Konzept überhaupt sein. Ich bin sprachlos, dass sie das wirklich gemacht haben..und dann für nen angebissenen Apfel...ich werd bekloppt 

Die ist mit an Sicherheit-grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schneller als ne 2080Ti, zumindest in unterstützten Spielen..da sich alles intern abspielt und keine langen Wege zwischen den GPUs liegen, glaube ich sogar, dass man hier nicht von CF sprechen kann, sondern eher einem Dual-Core Prinzip. Man, ich will BENCHMARKS


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

Das Scaling sollte traditionell bei AMD besser sein. Daher ist ein 2080sli nur ein grober Anhaltswert.
(bzgl. der min Fps reichen die 8Gb der 2080 eh net für ein vernünftiges SLi)
NVIDIA SLI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2080 with NVLink Review | TechPowerUp

Interessant wäre die Frage ob die DualSeven als 1x Graphikadapter im Gerätemanager auftaucht.
Und von Games auch wie ne Singlegraka behandelt wird?
(damit wäre man das fehlende Cf bei der Seven los)


----------



## sifusanders (4. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das Scaling sollte traditionell bei AMD besser sein. Daher ist ein 2080sli nur ein grober Anhaltswert.
> (bzgl. der min Fps reichen die 8Gb der 2080 eh net für ein vernünftiges SLi)
> NVIDIA SLI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2080 with NVLink Review | TechPowerUp
> 
> ...



Wie teuer ist der Spaß denn? Gäbe es dafür überhaupt einen non-Pro driver, mit dem man spielen könnte? Interessant ist das Konzept - keine Frage!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre die Frage ob die DualSeven als 1x Graphikadapter im Gerätemanager auftaucht.
> Und von Games auch wie ne Singlegraka behandelt wird?
> (damit wäre man das fehlende Cf bei der Seven los)



glaub eher nicht


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

Auf dem Mac wird man sicher die Metal-Games spielen können.
Vermutlich wird der Apple-Bonus(Preis) net klein sein.

Für W10 + Games bräuchte man ja net soviel HBM. Glaube aber net, das Sowas als Custom auf den Markt kommt.
(eher irgendwann mal als BigNaviDual)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2019)

selbt die kleine variante mit 8 Kerner und ner RX 580 soll doch schon 6000$ kosten

will garnich wissen was man dann für ne Duo Vega II zahlen muss xD


----------



## bigburritoboy (4. Juni 2019)

ich meine in der "ZEIT" gelesen zu haben, dass der Preis bei 5000-6000 Dollar liegt. Nochmal so viel fürs Display. Matt 1000 Dollar Aufschlag plus selbiges für die Halterung.


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

Im  Profibereich kostet die Miete für die Programme und der h-Lohn für die Spezies soviel, das die Hardware net ins Gewicht fällt.
(es zählt nur noch Effektivität am Arbeitsplatz)


----------



## sifusanders (4. Juni 2019)

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...nalin-2019-Edition-1952-WHQL-Treiber-1283420/

neuer Treiber 



> Changelog AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.5.2 WHQL:
> Support For
> 
> Total War : Three Kingdoms
> ...



https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-5-2


----------



## No_mad-BTech (5. Juni 2019)

Muss das so oder ist das ein Bug: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum die Aufteilung des VRam? 

(Hatte gestern abend den Fehler das Div 2 mir das System lahmgelegt hat mit der Fehlermeldung: zuwenig Ram. Ram war bei 13-14 Gb Auslastung, VRam bei ca 11 Gb. Hatte probeweise mal den Streamingdistanzregler auf ganz rechts gezogen. Lief gut bis ich Relive eingeschaltet habe. Dann kam die Fehlermeldung und der Absturz von Div 2. Als ich dann in den Treiber geschaut habe verwunderte mich der angezeigte VRam Wert, daher meine Frage.)


----------



## drstoecker (5. Juni 2019)

Mach den Treiber nochmal neu drauf!


----------



## Minalion (5. Juni 2019)

So meine radeon 7 ist zu Hause angekommen     

Morgen Abend kann ich sie dann einbauen. 

Sagt mal zum Treiber entfernen für nvidia reicht es wenn ich mit ddu drüber gehe??


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Muss das so oder ist das ein Bug:





drstoecker schrieb:


> Mach den Treiber nochmal neu drauf!



Vorher einfach mal richtig vom Netz trennen und neu starten.



Minalion schrieb:


> Sagt mal zum Treiber entfernen für nvidia reicht es wenn ich mit ddu drüber gehe??



Jo,
falls ein Game sich komisch benimmt, auch das Game neu installieren, weil DDU u.U. die Frameworksdatei-Info net sauber löscht.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juni 2019)

Immer erst ohne DDU und co probieren. In 99,9% der Fälle reicht es einfach den alten Treiber zu deinstallieren und den neuen zu installieren. DDU und co machen häufig mehr kaputt als heile 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Methusalem (5. Juni 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Immer erst ohne DDU und co probieren. In 99,9% der Fälle reicht es einfach den alten Treiber zu deinstallieren und den neuen zu installieren. DDU und co machen häufig mehr kaputt als heile
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich habe noch nicht mal den alten nVidia-Treiber deinstalliert, und es funktioniert trotzdem wunderbar. 

Was Probleme machen könnte, und bei einigen Spielen auch macht, sind die Shadercaches. Wenn's bei einem Spiel hapert, würde ich da zuerst mal nach schauen und gegebenenfalls löschen und dann neu aufbauen lassen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juni 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht mal den alten nVidia-Treiber deinstalliert, und es funktioniert trotzdem wunderbar.
> 
> Was Probleme machen könnte, und bei einigen Spielen auch macht, sind die Shadercaches. Wenn's bei einem Spiel hapert, würde ich da zuerst mal nach schauen und gegebenenfalls löschen und dann neu aufbauen lassen.



So geht es natürlich auch. Die ganzen Redaktionen machen es ja genauso.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich habe immer über Gaussmath gestaunt der gleichzeitig ne 1080Ti und ne Seven drin hatte.
Evtl. kann W10 wg. explicit mGPU doch sauberer trennen als gedacht.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte jetzt auch schon recht lange die Vega56 mit 1080ti gleichzeitig im Rechner, mit beiden Treibern installiert und das lief auch problemlos.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

Moin Moin. Langsam wird es doch putzig hier mit der Vega 7.2. Ich habe meinen alten Monitor rausgekramt um die Karte mal bei 4K zu testen, da Vsr ja nicht mehr auf jedem TV geht. The Division 2 läuft damit selbst auf Ultra Settings mit Vsync 60 FPS stable, aber sobald der VRam über 7,3-,5Gb steigt, hängt sich das Spiel auf mit einem Windows zu wenig Ressourcen Fehler auf. Ram Auslastung ist dann meist bei 8-9 Gb. (16Gb)
Drehe ich die Grafik runter, so das die Graka weniger VRam frisst, dauert es nur länger bis der VRam wieder bei ca 7 Bg vollgelaufen ist, der Ram bei ca 9Gb steht und die WINDOWS Meldung kommt, das ich Radeon Host Application schliessen soll weil Datenverlust droht. Kurz danach ist dann Game over. Bei mittleren Settings wo der VRam nur zu 4 Gb vollläuft geht das Spiel stundenlang stabil, auch egal ob Stock oder Uv. 

Liegt das am Win 7 64 und irgendeinem max 16Gb Ram overall Usage Fehler (ich habe das Pagefile deaktiviert), oder hat die Karte einen Defekt? Im Netz sind Videos wo man VRam Auslastungen bei 4k mit Ultrasettings von 13 Gb und mehr sieht. Ich habe den Treiber jetzt ca 20 mal installiert, momentan ist der aktuellste 19.5.2 juni drauf. Seit dem weiter hinten beschriebenen Relive Crash wo der  >System überlastet/zu wenig Res->Windows Fehler-->Radeon Host schliessen, Game hängt sich auf und Rechner startet neu<  das erste mal auftrat, laden auch die Texturen/ das LOD bei The Division 2 sehr langsam. 
Bis Freitag kann ich die Karte zurückschicken. Obwohl ich sie erst 4 Tage später bekommen habe, sind dann 14 Tage vom Rechnungsdatum her um. Zeit ist also knapp. Gibt es ein Tool/ Game/ Benchmark um den VRam voll mit seinen 16383(4) Mb zu testen?


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich erstaunlich, das die Seven überhaupt mit W7 läuft. Was für ein Treiber ?
Die ganzen Adrenalin-Treiber funzen erst ab W10 1809 ordentlich.

Kannst Du die Graka  mal in einen aktuellen W10-Rechner stecken ?

Pagefile deaktivieren ist ganz ungünstig. Stell mal bitte auf 16Gb.
Zusätzlich kann die Speicherverwaltung von Windows Probleme machen. 
Da kann man mit dem ISCL nachhelfen. Nur aktivieren , nix verstellen.
https://www.chip.de/downloads/Intelligent-Standby-List-Cleaner-ISLC_151749274.html


----------



## blautemple (6. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer über Gaussmath gestaunt der gleichzeitig ne 1080Ti und ne Seven drin hatte.
> Evtl. kann W10 wg. explicit mGPU doch sauberer trennen als gedacht.



Nö, das war eigentlich schon immer so. Mit irgendwelchen mGPU Geschichten hat das nichts zu tun...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juni 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Moin Moin. Langsam wird es doch putzig hier mit der Vega 7.2. Ich habe meinen alten Monitor rausgekramt um die Karte mal bei 4K zu testen, da Vsr ja nicht mehr auf jedem TV geht. The Division 2 läuft damit selbst auf Ultra Settings mit Vsync 60 FPS stable, aber sobald der VRam über 7,3-,5Gb steigt, hängt sich das Spiel auf mit einem Windows zu wenig Ressourcen Fehler auf. Ram Auslastung ist dann meist bei 8-9 Gb. (16Gb)
> Drehe ich die Grafik runter, so das die Graka weniger VRam frisst, dauert es nur länger bis der VRam wieder bei ca 7 Bg vollgelaufen ist, der Ram bei ca 9Gb steht und die WINDOWS Meldung kommt, das ich Radeon Host Application schliessen soll weil Datenverlust droht. Kurz danach ist dann Game over. Bei mittleren Settings wo der VRam nur zu 4 Gb vollläuft geht das Spiel stundenlang stabil, auch egal ob Stock oder Uv.
> 
> Liegt das am Win 7 64 und irgendeinem max 16Gb Ram overall Usage Fehler (ich habe das Pagefile deaktiviert), oder hat die Karte einen Defekt? Im Netz sind Videos wo man VRam Auslastungen bei 4k mit Ultrasettings von 13 Gb und mehr sieht. Ich habe den Treiber jetzt ca 20 mal installiert, momentan ist der aktuellste 19.5.2 juni drauf. Seit dem weiter hinten beschriebenen Relive Crash wo der  >System überlastet/zu wenig Res->Windows Fehler-->Radeon Host schliessen, Game hängt sich auf und Rechner startet neu<  das erste mal auftrat, laden auch die Texturen/ das LOD bei The Division 2 sehr langsam.
> Bis Freitag kann ich die Karte zurückschicken. Obwohl ich sie erst 4 Tage später bekommen habe, sind dann 14 Tage vom Rechnungsdatum her um. Zeit ist also knapp. Gibt es ein Tool/ Game/ Benchmark um den VRam voll mit seinen 16383(4) Mb zu testen?


Ich glaube es wird langsam mal Zeit für Windows 10, kannste kostenlos upgraden! Die 14tahe Frist beginnt mit der Zustellung der post an dich.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

Pagefile OFF dachte ich früher auch, sollte bei genug RAM eigentlich die Leistung verbessern, aber dadurch hatte ich dann im Endeffekt die gleichen Fehler. Pagefile immer an lassen. IMMER. Windows braucht das. Auch mit 64GB wird das nix, es muss explizit immer an sein. 

@No_mad-BTech​ check auch mal, dass du den HBCC nicht eingeschalten hast. Finde, der bringt bei der VII eh nix. Hab da schon zigmal rumgetestet, keine Verbesserung gemerkt, eher im Gegenteil. Meine Min-FPS leiden ein wenig.

Man sollte eig denken HBCC und Pagefile nehmen nur Ressourcen, wenn der Hauptspeicher voll ist, das ist leider nicht so. Hat natürlich auch Vorteile, aber mitbestimmungsrecht hat man nicht 

PS: R7 im Mindstar für 619,- wieder: 16GB PowerColor Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2019)

PowerColor Radeon VII für 619€ im Mindstar


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Juni 2019)

Wie liegt denn jetzt bei der VII die Leistungsaufnahme bei UV und non OC zur Vega64? hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

Ja, beides UV mit Optimierungen kommt die VII knapp auf 70W weniger. Wobei man sagen muss, ich hab das nicht mit UV und niedrigeren Takt vergleichen. Stock-Boost ist ja angeblich 1630Mhz bei der V64 und da liegt der Verbrauch wirklich um die 70W höher als eine VII mit knapp 1800MHz und UV. Hängt natürlich immer von der Chip-Qualität ab, ist klar, aber 50W in fast jedem Fall.

Meine VII mit 964mV @1800Mhz verbraucht knapp 180W Im Schnitt unter Volllast (nur die Karte). Bei 3x meiner alten Vega64 war ich mit o.g. settings knapp bei 230-250W, je nachdem ob ich mal nur 950mV/960mV oder gar 990mV gebraucht hab für knapp 1600Mhz.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Juni 2019)

ui!

(Sorry für den kurzen Post, mehr fällt  mir grad nicht ein dazu...)


----------



## sifusanders (6. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, beides UV mit Optimierungen kommt die VII knapp auf 70W weniger. Wobei man sagen muss, ich hab das nicht mit UV und niedrigeren Takt vergleichen. Stock-Boost ist ja angeblich 1630Mhz bei der V64 und da liegt der Verbrauch wirklich um die 70W höher als eine VII mit knapp 1800MHz und UV. Hängt natürlich immer von der Chip-Qualität ab, ist klar, aber 50W in fast jedem Fall.
> 
> Meine VII mit 964mV @1800Mhz verbraucht knapp 180W Im Schnitt unter Volllast (nur die Karte). Bei 3x meiner alten Vega64 war ich mit o.g. settings knapp bei 230-250W, je nachdem ob ich mal nur 950mV/960mV oder gar 990mV gebraucht hab für knapp 1600Mhz.



An der Wand oder Afterburner/gpu-z/hwinfo Werte?


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> An der Wand oder Afterburner/gpu-z/hwinfo Werte?


Immer Wand im Kontrast zu Onboard-GPU. Musste das mit der Onboard vergleichen, da ich nicht direkt an der Karte ablese, sondern an der Steckdose. Direkte Differenz zw. meiner letzten V64 und der VII waren aber auch 80W mit max UV.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Juni 2019)

beide UV ? also V64 und VII??


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> beide UV ? also V64 und VII??



Ja, wie gesagt. V64 ungefähr bei 960mV 1600MHz und die VII bei 964mV bei 1800MHz. Also beide Stock-Speed max Turbo mit so wenig Spannung wie möglich. Das ist ungefähr der Durchschnitt den ich bislang an Vega64 Karten hatte. Um die 960mV bei 1600 haben die noch alle geschafft. Wenn du jetzt die V64 auf 1400 laufen lässt, dann nur 890-900mV brauchst, dann sieht das natürlich anders aus. Aber das ist ja dann netmehr nur UV sonder auch Underclocking. Wenn du das bei der VII machst...da nimmt das kein Ende 

Hatte das bei meiner ersten VII mal getestet und kam mit 1500MHz knapp auf 810mV, da verbraucht die Karte gar nichts mehr. Da War ich dann unter 200W für das Gesamtsystem, was dann so ung. 110W für die Karte alleine sein müsste. Hab das aber nicht intensiv getestet, weil mir die Performance dann nicht reicht (auch wenn diese dann trotz allem noch mit Vega64 vergleichbar ist). Hab auch nicht viele Benches getestet, wie gesagt, also KA ob durch die niedrige Spannung in Verbindung mit HBM-OC Probleme entstehen könnten iwann und iwo.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

Mit Windows 10 wollte ich warten bis das neue System mit einem Ryzen 3000 komplett ist, wollte nicht 2 mal aufsetzen müssen. Kostenlos gibt es Win 10 nicht mehr, aber für ca. 5 Euro in der Bucht. Bin nur noch nicht sicher ob ich Pro oder Enterprise  /LTSB nehmen soll. Ich versuche es mal mit Pagefile aktivieren, vielleicht hilft das ja. Mir war nur so als ob ich bis zum ersten Absturz durch Relive auch eine höhere VRam auslastung von roundabout 11-13 Gb bei Div2 auf der Karte hatte. Das sich VRam zerlegt hat kann es aber nicht sein?


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Mit Windows 10 wollte ich warten bis das neue System mit einem Ryzen 3000 komplett ist, wollte nicht 2 mal aufsetzen müssen. Kostenlos gibt es Win 10 nicht mehr, aber für ca. 5 Euro in der Bucht. Bin nur noch nicht sicher ob ich Pro oder Enterprise  /LTSB nehmen soll. Ich versuche es mal mit Pagefile aktivieren, vielleicht hilft das ja. Mir war nur so als ob ich bis zum ersten Absturz durch Relive auch eine höhere VRam auslastung von roundabout 11-13 Gb bei Div2 auf der Karte hatte. Das sich VRam zerlegt hat kann es aber nicht sein?



Na durch deine OC/UV settings kann das auch passieren, passt auch zu den zeitlichen Abschnitten, welche du geäußert hast. Was hast du denn für Settings? HBM zu hoch kann auch erst nach Stunden instabil werden, gleiches Spiel mit dem Takt/Spannung. Das kann ne Stunde laufen, danach ist Sense und die VRAM-Auslastung ist auch tricky..nicht immer 100% korrekt mit keinem Tool, also kann das auch nur Zufall sein.


----------



## bigburritoboy (6. Juni 2019)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass D2 bei mir seit dem letzten Patch im loading screen stirbt. Alle anderen Spiele laufen unproblematisch. Allerdings hab ich momentan nicht wirklich viel Zeit, um da weiter zu testen. Kann auch einfach am sch... D2 liegen


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

Ja..das kann auch immer sein..stundelang troubleshooting und dann wars doch das game xDDD dutzende male schon passiert und nervig ohne Ende


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juni 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Mit Windows 10 wollte ich warten bis das neue System mit einem Ryzen 3000 komplett ist, wollte nicht 2 mal aufsetzen müssen. Kostenlos gibt es Win 10 nicht mehr, aber für ca. 5 Euro in der Bucht. Bin nur noch nicht sicher ob ich Pro oder Enterprise  /LTSB nehmen soll. Ich versuche es mal mit Pagefile aktivieren, vielleicht hilft das ja. Mir war nur so als ob ich bis zum ersten Absturz durch Relive auch eine höhere VRam auslastung von roundabout 11-13 Gb bei Div2 auf der Karte hatte. Das sich VRam zerlegt hat kann es aber nicht sein?


Wenn dein Board bereits mit der win7 Lizenz verknüpft ist kannste win10 so installieren, die Version muss allerdings identisch sein. Oder du nimmst den win7 key und aktivierst damit win10, das geht noch . Was nicht mehr geht ist das direkte Upgrade auf 10 von 7 aus.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

@ DrStoecker Danke für die Info, gut zu wissen. Kann ich dann auf meinem neuen System Win 10 fahren und auf dem altem Win 7 weiternutzen?

Ich habe gerade mal 2 Stunden Div mit zwei Kollegen gezockt. Seitdem ich das Pagefile anhabe läuft Div2 stabil mit Ultrasettings und Objectdetail 60. Ingame über das Amd OSD zeigt er bis zu 10 Gb VRam und 9 Gb Ram Nutzung an, ohne Abstürze. Dafür laden die Texturen langsam nach, man sieht sie vor sich aktualiesiern und das LOD höher schalten. Mein Gefühl ist das entweder Software oder Hardwaremäßig der VRam einen weg hat und nur noch 4Gb lädt, und den Rest über den Ram nachbuffert. Daher auch die Abstürze ohne Pagefile als der Ram vollgelaufen war. Siehe hier, 2 Stunden Div2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

@ DrStoecker Danke für die Info, gut zu wissen. Kann ich dann auf meinem neuen System Win 10 fahren und auf dem altem Win 7 weiternutzen?

Ich habe gerade mal 2 Stunden Div mit zwei Kollegen gezockt. Seitdem ich das Pagefile anhabe läuft Div2 stabil mit Ultrasettings und Objectdetail 60. Ingame über das Amd OSD zeigt er bis zu 10 Gb VRam und 9 Gb Ram Nutzung an, ohne Abstürze. Dafür laden die Texturen langsam nach, man sieht sie vor sich aktualisieren und das LOD höher schalten. Mein Gefühl ist das entweder Software oder Hardwaremäßig der VRam einen weg hat und nur noch 4Gb lädt, und den Rest über den Ram nachbuffert. Daher auch die Abstürze ohne Pagefile als der Ram vollgelaufen war. Siehe hier, 2 Stunden Div2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Siehe auch die 16000 MHz... macht er jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal, das erste Mal heute morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

@ DrStoecker Danke für die Info, gut zu wissen. Kann ich dann auf meinem neuen System Win 10 fahren und auf dem altem Win 7 weiternutzen?

Ich habe gerade mal 2 Stunden Div mit zwei Kollegen gezockt. Seitdem ich das Pagefile anhabe läuft Div2 stabil mit Ultrasettings und Objectdetail 60. Ingame über das Amd OSD zeigt er bis zu 10 Gb VRam und 9 Gb Ram Nutzung an, ohne Abstürze. Dafür laden die Texturen langsam nach, man sieht sie vor sich aktualisieren und das LOD höher schalten. Mein Gefühl ist das entweder Software oder Hardwaremäßig der VRam einen weg hat und nur noch 4Gb lädt, und den Rest über den Ram nachbuffert. Daher auch die Abstürze ohne Pagefile als der Ram vollgelaufen war. Siehe hier, 2 Stunden Div2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Siehe auch die 16000 MHz... macht er jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal, das erste Mal heute morgen. 
@ MOD, Bitte die Doppelposts löschen, habe mich verklickt. Vielen Dank


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

Bei Rakuten kostet der Key nur 2,24€.
Kann Das sein?
Win 10 Pro Professional 32/64 Bit - 1 PC - Key + Anleitung - Vollversion | Rakuten


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei Rakuten kostet der Key nur 2,24€.
> Kann Das sein?
> Win 10 Pro Professional 32/64 Bit - 1 PC - Key + Anleitung - Vollversion | Rakuten



Ja, in der Bucht von 2,xx bis 19,xx und höher alles dabei. Auch Keys für Enterprise.... Mir geht es nicht um das Geld. Ich mag Win 10 nicht, weiß aber das ich es installieren werde/muss wenn der neue R9 da ist. Laut Karton der R7 Vega ist sie für Win 7 ausgelegt, also sollte es doch möglich sein.


----------



## wuchzael (6. Juni 2019)

No_mad-BTech schrieb:


> Ja, in der Bucht von 2,xx bis 19,xx und höher alles dabei. Auch Keys für Enterprise.... Mir geht es nicht um das Geld. Ich mag Win 10 nicht, weiß aber das ich es installieren werde/muss wenn der neue R9 da ist. Laut Karton der R7 Vega ist sie für Win 7 ausgelegt, also sollte es doch möglich sein.



Ist zwar OT, aber mit classic shell, shut up 10 und dem cortana remover geht es eigentlich vom look and feel klar. Manche Einstellungen sind etwas "krebsig"/"fummelig" zu erreichen, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Hab mich auch lange gewehrt aber wie heißt es: "Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muss mit der Zeit gehen" 

Edit: Ich hab mich aber nach dem Wechsel von Windows 3.11 auf 95 bei jedem Wechsel irgendwie mehr angestellt 


Grüße!


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

^^ das hat mit anstellen nichts zu tun. Wenn man gewohnt ist die Hardware (manuelles Cache nachrüsten, Jumpern) oder die Software (brauche ich mehr EMS, oder UMB aktivieren oder nicht, möglichst viel unter 640 Kb freischaufeln oder nicht) selber anzupassen je nach seinem System, und feststellt das jedes neue User Interface seit dem MsDos Shell und Norton Commander immer weniger zulässt. Dabei aber immer schlechter performt... Naja.

Nachdem ihr mich jetzt aber so lange genervt habt mit Win 10, knall ich es mir jetzt auf einen Stick mit Win2Usb und schau mal. Wehe es hilft nicht


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

Sollte W10 net auf ne separate primäre Partition ?
Wie ist Das mit dem Bootssektor mit gleichzeitig W7+10?

Welcher Bootsmanager kann Das?


----------



## No_mad-BTech (6. Juni 2019)

^^ Usb Stick Test. Laut einem Kollegen soll mit dem Creation Tool das Win 10 auf einem Stick laufen. In 20 Prozent Restinstallation weiß ich mehr


----------



## janni851 (6. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sollte W10 net auf ne separate primäre Partition ?
> Wie ist Das mit dem Bootssektor mit gleichzeitig W7+10?
> 
> Welcher Bootsmanager kann Das?



Normalerweise sollte das der Bootloader von Win 10 das können. Wenn für Windows 10 ne separate Partition besteht einfach auf dieser installieren und beim Start sollte gefragt werden.

Ich orientiere mich immer an folgendem Link:

Windows 10: Dual Boot einrichten neben Windows 7 – so geht’s

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Juni 2019)

Tja, ich weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll...

Naja, ich sags mal so:

Im Mindstar die VII(PowerColor) ist auf 599,-€ gefallen....


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Tja, ich weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll...
> 
> Naja, ich sags mal so:
> 
> Im Mindstar die VII(PowerColor) ist auf 599,-€ gefallen....



jep... bei dem Preis werde ich schon wieder hibbelig. 
Aber diesmal bleibe ich stark.... denke ich mal.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Juni 2019)

Ja ich hab Gott sei Dank auch grad genug rausgehauen, für meinen geplanten WaKü-Umbau....  Und wie schonmal erwähnt, will ich erstmal abwarten ob und wie stark Navi Druck auf die aktuelle Preisgestaltung am GraKa Markt ausüben kann, denke das bei den grünen der Preis um nen 100er gedrückt wird, evtl. eine 2070Ti kommt... und dann muss man mal schauen was die VII macht...

Ryzen 3xxxx kommt auch nächsten Monat.... X570... 

AMD? - Ich hasse dich!!


----------



## Sinans2 (6. Juni 2019)

Hey Freunde,

Bei mir ist es morgen ENDLICH soweit und ich kann meine 1. Vega Vii die ich vor ein paar Wochen günstig geschossen hab umbauen auf Wasserkühlung und endlich mal auch einbauen. 
Gleich kommt auch höchstwahrscheinlich ein Freund mit seinem Rechner vorbei und wir wollen meine Vega Vii auf Funktion testen. Bevor ich die jetzt umrüste auf Wasser würde ich halt erst sichergehen das die funktioniert und ob ich ein gutes Sample erwischt hab. Ich weis das die Hynix Speicher haben soll und noch von einer der ersten Chargen aus Februar ist. Zumindest ist die rechnung von Mitte/Ende Februar
Was ich mich jetzt aber frage ist folgendes. 
Ich meine vom Treiber wurde ja im Thread gepostet das der 19.4.2er Treiber wohl die besten Ergebnisse liefert. 

Ist das immer noch aktueller Stand der Dinge?

Dann würde ich noch was gerne wissen. Gleich beim Funktionstest die geht ja automatisch in die Stock Einstellungen und konfiguriert sich dann Spannungstechnisch. Bei welchen automatisch eingestellten Spannungen kann man von einem guten oder eher schlechtem Exemplar in der Chiplotterie sprechen. Ich hab keine Lust ein schlechtes Exemplar auf Wasserkühlung umzurüsten. Viel OC Spielraum wäre natürlich schön aber ich bin eher an Undervolting und lediglich HBM OC interessiert. 

@ 0ldN3rd 
Ich bin auch seit Tagen auf der Lauer um mir noch eine weitere Vega Vii zu schiessen. Hab heute morgen gesehen das die schon für 619€ angeboten wurde und jetzt sind die sogar auf 599€ runtergegangen.
Bei mir juckt es echt grade in den Fingern noch eine zweite zu kaufen ​
Aber ich glaube ich kann noch ein wenig warten auf noch bessere Preise die nächsten Wochen.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

Ich würde nicht darauf bauen, dass die Preise noch weiter fallen. 599 ist schon echt heftig günstig, wenn man sich alleine die Produktionskosten der VII anschaut. Navi spielt auch nicht in der Liga der VII, deswegen ist ein Preisverfall dort unwahrscheinlich. Vlt auf 579, mit ganz viel Glück auch mal auf 549,- im Mindstar, aber dann nur Kurz und selten. Denke der generelle Preis der VII wird um die 619,- permanent werden. Das ist aber auch die Grenze. Die Preise der RTX2070 müssen fallen, da diese Karte absolut unrealistisch platziert wurde von Nvidia, auch die Karten darunter müssen angepasst werden. Die RTX2080(Ti) und VII werden sich wohl kaum bewegen.

599,-..überlegt mal..das ist weit günstiger als die meisten RTX2080 und kann mithalten, mit UV ohnehin. Da stellt sich die Frage ja eigentlich gar nicht


----------



## Sinans2 (6. Juni 2019)

Also ich muss echt eins sagen. 
Mindstar, Monatsanfang und Vega VII sind keine gute Kombination


----------



## t670i (6. Juni 2019)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Also ich muss echt eins sagen.
> Mindstar, Monatsanfang und Vega VII sind keine gute Kombination



Ne  Ich geh gerade kaputt.... Eigentlich wollte ich Navi abwarten, aber 599€ für Radeon VII 
Was meint ihr ? Soll ich zuschlagen oder warten ??
Meint ihr die VII fällt noch im Preis ? Ich würde mir halt in den Arsch beißen, wenn Navi nur wenig langsamer wäre und für ~350€ zu haben wäre.


----------



## Sinans2 (6. Juni 2019)

@t670i
ich weis genau was du meinst aber ich befürchte dass sich preislich wegen Navi da nicht viel tuen wird und das sich das ganze eher so wie JSXShadow sagt abspielen wird. Höchstens wenn jetzt neue Nvidia 2070Tis oder sowas in der Richtung mit noch günstigeren Preisen aufschlagen dann kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen das da preislich noch was passiert bei der Vega Vii.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juni 2019)

Gogo, viel weiter fallen wird der Preis nicht und es ist bereits bekannt das Navi nicht in der Region der VII spielen wird. Denke wird sich leicht unter der RTX2070 overall ansetzen. Wenn die Performance dir passt und du warten kannst, go for it. Denke aber, die wird auch um die 350-400 kosten, minimum. 8GB schnellerer Speicher und mehr Rohleistung sind die 200 in meinen Augen wert, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Minalion (6. Juni 2019)

So meine Radeon 7 ist eingebaut hatte mir noch im Xbox Design Lab einen passenden Controller bestellt.

Hab sie momentan auf 1800mHz  980mV. Denk aber das ich bei den mV noch weiter nach unten kann. Das war jetzt einfach meine erste Einstellung um mal paar Games zu testen. Stock war sie auf 1057mV aber das soll ja doch nicht so viel aussagen.
Hbm ist Samsung den hab ich erst mal einfach auf 1100.

Sie läuft super gut und ich bin schon jetzt mega zufrieden 4k 60fps absolut kein Problem     




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die könnten mal ne VII zum extra-super-duper Schnapper-Preis einstellen...



keine ahnung ob es schon mitgeteilt wurde, von daher lieber direkt bescheid gegeben. manchmal entscheiden ja sekunden 

die IIV ist gerade für 599,-!!! im mindstar!

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Navi hat nur 8Gb. Daher wird die Seven immer Vorteile beim Streamen und den Frametimes haben.
Bei 4k soundso.
HBM wäre mir subjektiv auch lieber als GDDR6.

Ergo = Das ist ein Klassenunterschied.


----------



## t670i (7. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Gogo, viel weiter fallen wird der Preis nicht und es ist bereits bekannt das Navi nicht in der Region der VII spielen wird. Denke wird sich leicht unter der RTX2070 overall ansetzen. Wenn die Performance dir passt und du warten kannst, go for it. Denke aber, die wird auch um die 350-400 kosten, minimum. 8GB schnellerer Speicher und mehr Rohleistung sind die 200 in meinen Augen wert, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Joa so etwa habe ich mir das auch gedacht.. Deshalb habe ich gestern Nacht noch das Midnight Shopping genutzt und mir die VII für 599€ geholt 
Die Karte Sollte ganz gut zu meinem 1440p 144Hz Display und dem restlichen System passen.

Hoffe die Karte kommt morgen, dann kann ich über Pfingsten mal geschmeidig Undervolten


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

t670i schrieb:


> Die Karte Sollte ganz gut zu meinem 1440p 144Hz Display und dem restlichen System passen.



In Layers of Fear 2 passt WQHD sehr gut.
YouTube

btw.
Ace Combat 7 in 4k (trotz DX11@UE4-Engine spielbar)
YouTube

Interessant werden sicher die neuen Games von Rebellion.
E3 2019 - Rebellion reist mit drei neuen Spielen nach Los Angeles


----------



## Mastino (7. Juni 2019)

Die Karte Sollte ganz gut zu meinem 1440p 144Hz Display und dem restlichen System passen.

Ja kann ich bezeugen seit 4 Wochen im Rechner, WQHD  IPS   /   Freesync 60fps  60hz /  leise bis unhörbar  /  uv 1020mv . Division läst aber nur ca. uv 1020mv zu. 144hz wird es etwas lauter Lüfter kurve bis 60°C senken, für WQHD die Optimale Karte und 200 € billiger als 2080 und Leistung im Überfluss.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (7. Juni 2019)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> ...
> Dann würde ich noch was gerne wissen. Gleich beim Funktionstest die geht ja automatisch in die Stock Einstellungen und konfiguriert sich dann Spannungstechnisch. Bei welchen automatisch eingestellten Spannungen kann man von einem guten oder eher schlechtem Exemplar in der Chiplotterie sprechen. Ich hab keine Lust ein schlechtes Exemplar auf Wasserkühlung umzurüsten. Viel OC Spielraum wäre natürlich schön aber ich bin eher an Undervolting und lediglich HBM OC interessiert.
> 
> ...



Also habe mich bisher auch nur mit UV beschäftigt. Ich habe hier länger nicht mitgelesen. Aber am Anfang war es ungefähr so bei stock core clock und man versucht sich dann am UV (die automatischen Spannungseinstellungen sind nicht so Aussagekräftig glaube ich) und erreicht unter 960mV - sehr guter Chip, so bis 1V - guter Chip, war bei den meisten möglich, ab 1V nicht so guter Chip. 
Bei HBM sind glaub ich so ziemlich immer 1200 drin. Bitte berichtigt mich wenn nicht.



t670i schrieb:


> Ne  Ich geh gerade kaputt.... Eigentlich wollte ich Navi abwarten, aber 599€ für Radeon VII
> Was meint ihr ? Soll ich zuschlagen oder warten ??
> Meint ihr die VII fällt noch im Preis ? Ich würde mir halt in den Arsch beißen, wenn Navi nur wenig langsamer wäre und für ~350€ zu haben wäre.



Also Navi wird nur wenig langsamer... würde das von der bevorzugten Leistung, dem Geldbeutel, und den benötigten Frames der gespielten Games abhängig machen. Abgesehen davon die R7 ist da und ist zu dem Preis Saugeil! Man wartet so nur auf etwas langsameres, was wahrscheinlich wieder im ersten Monat für 100€ plus zu haben sein wird und im zweiten Monat langsam unter 400€ geht... long way 



Sinans2 schrieb:


> @t670i
> ich weis genau was du meinst aber ich befürchte dass sich preislich wegen Navi da nicht viel tuen wird und das sich das ganze eher so wie JSXShadow sagt abspielen wird. Höchstens wenn jetzt neue Nvidia 2070Tis oder sowas in der Richtung mit noch günstigeren Preisen aufschlagen dann kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen das da preislich noch was passiert bei der Vega Vii.



Kann Shadow nur zustimmen, es kann nicht viel weiter runter gehen als 600, mal hier und da 550... Wenn man auf diese Leistung für 500€ hofft, dann vielleicht eher Anfang nächstes Jahr mit Navi 20 Vollausbau.


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Mastino schrieb:


> Division läst aber nur ca. uv 1020mv zu.



Schon mal probiert den Anfangswert +100mV und den Mittelwert max. hochschieben.
HBM net allzu dolle übertakten.


----------



## Mastino (7. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schon mal probiert den Anfangswert +100mV und den Mittelwert max. hochschieben.
> HBM net allzu dolle übertakten.



Wie meinst du das? Wie sollen die Kurven aussehen. Kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus. Danke, Bilder wären nicht schlecht, würde meine VII gerne auch unter 1000mv bekommen.


----------



## No_mad-BTech (7. Juni 2019)

Hello again
Mal ein Update: 
Ich habe mich jetzt fast zwei Tage durch Win 10 gequält habe um alles einzustellen (was ein Wahnsinn in den Standardeinstellungen ist), bin damit wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht fertig. (Dienste muss ich noch genauer durchforsten, wenn ihr noch Infos habt auf was man explizit/speziell beachten muss um "IM Bill [and I] will Tel@Home" einzudämmen, immer gerne her damit). 
The Div 2 läuft jetzt mit Dx12 @4K roundabout 13 GB VRam und 7-8 Gb Ram. So scheint der VRam ja heile zu sein, andererseits habe ich Bildfehler an bestimmten Stellen wenn es um die Schatten geht : 




W


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









VSR läuft leider weiterhin nur auf dem 27er Monitor, auf dem TV will er partout nicht upscalen. Bietet mir zwar jetzt an standardmäßig den Desktop in 3D zu fahren, but who cares... ich will wieder VSR auf meinem TV bis die Konsumprinzen es mal für nötig halten kein TV/Monitor mehr ohne Hdmi 2.x zu kaufen. 120Hz nativ, aber die Schnittstellen beschneiden damit man es ja nicht mit einem Pc nativ befeuern kann. Seit 3! Jahren warte ich darauf das es mal Lösungen gibt, aber die schönen curved Markt- EinsteigerOleds mit 120 Hz und 3D von LG und Philips werden in der Form zu dem Preis wahrscheinlich nie wieder kommen. 

Dafür ist mittlerweile ist auch mein neu/altes Zuhause für den neuen Rechner angekommen, ein Rvn 01 mit Window. Hatte ich beim Kauf gar nicht mitbekommen, und der gute Herr hat auch noch 6 Hotswap Rahmen und USB 3 nachgerüstet. (auf dem Wege noch mal ein Dankeschön und alles Gute an Marc).  
Mal schauen was das Wochenende mit DX12 und der Vega ergibt, evtl muss ich sie doch tauschen wenn der VRam einen weg hat...

Edit: Und es wird schlimmer. Die Karte läuft immer unstabiler. Settings die vorher stundenlang problemlos liefen, gehen nicht mehr. Ob es am Win 10 liegt, im Taskmanager sehe ich das es um einiges mehr im Hintergrund arbeitet als W7, oder Dx 12 weiß ich noch nicht, werde mal auf Dx 11 zurückschalten und weitertesten.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juni 2019)

Ist das denn möglich
16 Tage auf Lieferungen gewartet, und heute nun 2 Verfügba:

https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0...908-b6e32bb1e1c4&pf_rd_r=1NDAP6BK1NZDA9SWZT91

Da bereits voll bezahlt fragt Amazon.it ob liefern oder doch warten sollen.
Und dies ganze 2 - 3 Tage vor der Navi Vorstellung und auch der Ersten RayTracing Vorstellung...

Und es geht noch besser
Vor einer Stunde Lieferung am 13.ten Juni und jetzt verfügbar:

https://www.amazon.it/XFX-Radeon-Bo...a44f7a9b42e&pd_rd_wg=uTTt8&ref_=pd_gw_cr_simh


----------



## sulik (7. Juni 2019)

Hey Leute,

mal auf die Schnelle gefragt:

Möchte mir 2 120er Noctuas auf den Morpheus Umbau setzen.
Welche soll ich da am besten nehmen?

https://www.amazon.de/Noctua-NF-A12x25-PWM-leiser-Premium/dp/B07C5VG64V

oder

https://www.amazon.de/Noctua-NF-F12PWM-4-Pin-Premium-L%C3%BCfter/dp/B00650P2ZC 

Danke Euch schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juni 2019)

Hab beide, beide sind gut. Die NF A 12x25 sind halb erste Sahne aber auch sündhaft teuer.


----------



## sulik (8. Juni 2019)

Okay, hab mit gerade 2x die NF-A bestellt.
Ein WE mim Arsch daheim geblieben und das Geld ist wieder drin.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Juni 2019)

Hab auch beide und ich finde die neuen a12x25 sogar deutlich besser als die alten f12.
Meiner Erfahrung nach a12x25 > SilentWings 3 > NF-F12 wenn man auch großen Wert auf die Lautstärke legt.

Sind nur leider echt unverschämt teuer.


----------



## sulik (8. Juni 2019)

Kommando zurück hab mit doch die NF-F12 bestellt.
Die werden heute noch geliefert, bei den anderen müsste ich bis Dienstag warten.
Ich bin so ungeduldig...   

Aber die NF-A´s wollte ich mir sowieso mitsamt einem neuen Gehäuse bestellen, dann kann ich die immer noch tauschen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

Wahrscheinlich gehts echt preiswerter auch: 2x 3,95,-€ sollten bei moderatem UV/OCen reichen.
Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Der Morpheus sollte am Besten die Vega-Edition sein.(ging bei Ralle ganz gut)
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juni 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Kommando zurück hab mit doch die NF-F12 bestellt.
> Die werden heute noch geliefert, bei den anderen müsste ich bis Dienstag warten.
> Ich bin so ungeduldig...
> 
> Aber die NF-A´s wollte ich mir sowieso mitsamt einem neuen Gehäuse bestellen, dann kann ich die immer noch tauschen.


Dann haste bei alternate bestellt oder?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2019)

Ich probiere heute mal zur Abwechslung mal ne neue WLPaste aus. Hab mir mal auf Igors Empfehlung hin die Gelid Extrem zugelegt. Mal sehn wie die sich auf der VII macht.


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

7,29€ geht ja noch. (und Deine gute alte MasterMakerGel für 4,85€ bei MF ist auch net schlecht)


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2019)

Die Maker geht mir immer nach ner gewissen Zeit ab in der mitte der GPU und verläuft in Richtung der Ränder. Hab da anscheinend nen minimalen Hohlraum.
Mal sehn ob die Gelid da solider ist.


----------



## sulik (8. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gehts echt preiswerter auch: 2x 3,95,-€ sollten bei moderatem UV/OCen reichen.
> Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Alles klar.  Dachte wirklich das ich die Nonplus-Ultra Lüfter brauche.
Hab da bisher ja nur gutes darüber gelesen.



RX480 schrieb:


> Der Morpheus sollte am Besten die Vega-Edition sein.(ging bei Ralle ganz gut)
> Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber



Ich hab einen Morpheus II Vega. 



drstoecker schrieb:


> Dann haste bei alternate bestellt oder?


War bei Amazon...


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Maker geht mir immer nach ner gewissen Zeit ab in der mitte der GPU und verläuft in Richtung der Ränder. Hab da anscheinend nen minimalen Hohlraum.
> Mal sehn ob die Gelid da solider ist.



Viel Erfolg!
Und wie läufts mit dem 19.5.2 ? Wolltest doch mal über das PT den Boost etwas regulieren.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!
> Und wie läufts mit dem 19.5.2 ? Wolltest doch mal über das PT den Boost etwas regulieren.



Ist gescheitert, wird immer instabil.


----------



## Sinans2 (8. Juni 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Also habe mich bisher auch nur mit UV beschäftigt. Ich habe hier länger nicht mitgelesen. Aber am Anfang war es ungefähr so bei stock core clock und man versucht sich dann am UV (die automatischen Spannungseinstellungen sind nicht so Aussagekräftig glaube ich) und erreicht unter 960mV - sehr guter Chip, so bis 1V - guter Chip, war bei den meisten möglich, ab 1V nicht so guter Chip.
> Bei HBM sind glaub ich so ziemlich immer 1200 drin. Bitte berichtigt mich wenn nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



guten morgen 😀

ok danke dir für die UV Richtwerte. Der Kumpel ist leider letztens nicht mehr gekommen so das ich das noch nicht testen konnte. Schätze mal heute Abend/Nacht wenn ich hier gleich gut voran komme könnte das alles klappen. Und berichte dann auch hier. 

ich schätze auch mal das die Vega  Viier preislich nach unten auch nicht mehr so viel demnächst passieren wird. 

@all
ich bin ja grade dabei die alten Vega 64 Wasserkühler von innen zu reinigen. Ich zeig euch da mal noch später was ich erlebt hab als ich die geöffnet hab. Irgendwie kann ich mit dem Handy hier grade keine Bilder einfügen aber ich werd euch da noch ein paar bilder zur Verfügung stellen. So krasse Verschmutzungen in einer Wasserkühulung hab ich noch nie gesehen. Kein Wunder das eine von den 4 Vega 64 schon verstopft war.


----------



## sifusanders (8. Juni 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Bei HBM sind glaub ich so ziemlich immer 1200 drin. Bitte berichtigt mich wenn nicht.



Nur mit hynix hbm, Samsung macht deutlich früher zu


----------



## DARPA (8. Juni 2019)

Hab jetzt mal den aktuellen 19.5.2 WHQL installiert. Mein erster WHQL mit der 7 überhaupt 

Im Gegensatz zur Beta Version kam diesmal schon während der Installation die Windows Meldung "PCI Bus erfolgreich installiert". Beim letzten Mal hatte da irgendwas gehakt während der Installation.
Jetzt läuft auch alles normal. Perfomance passt, Profile laufen, OC rennt besser denn je 

Bin jetzt übrigens auf dem 77 Mod. Strom marsch


----------



## t670i (8. Juni 2019)

So meine Karte ist heute angekommen. 
Ich muss sagen ich bin wirklich beeindruckt von der Haptik. Fühlt sich sehr wertig an und das schwarz lackierte io shield finde ich auch toll.
Optisch bin ich schonmal überzeugt. 

Anbei auch zwei Bilder mit dem Vergleich zu meiner alten Fury Strix 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Juni 2019)

Nun, warte nun definitiv bis Montag  Mitternacht um mich dann für Navi Custom oder Vega VII entscheiden zu können.


----------



## Stiffmeister (8. Juni 2019)

ich glaub eine Schwangerschaft geht schneller vorüber, als deine Entscheidung für welche Karte


----------



## t670i (8. Juni 2019)

Die ersten UV Versuche sind nun auch abgeschlossen.
Alles auf Standard gelassen, nur die Voltage bis auf 980 mV herabgesetzt bekommen. Mit 970 mV stürtzte der 3dmark time spy ab... 
Mit de 980 mV läuft aber alles durch. SotTR und BFV MP liefen ebenfalls mindestens 30 min stabil durch.

Lediglich die Lautstärke würde ich gerne noch etwas in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Minalion (8. Juni 2019)

Was hast du für ein powertarget??

Meine geht z.b. Mit +20% PT nicht unter 980mv
Wenn ich auf +10% PT gehe komm ich auf 970mv weiter hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

Theoretisch sollten ja ein hoher Anfangs+Mittelwert auch für Problemgames stabiler sein.
Wer nur auf UVen geht braucht auch net den HBM-Takt >1100..1150.(Samsung-Hynix)

Immer mit Fps-Limit spielen.

Damit sollten die Spikes in D2 besser zu verkraften sein.(bei GPU+HBM-Takt)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2019)

wir brauchen demnächst mal nen navi laberthread 

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "IF this leak is legit, and it appears to be.

RX 5700 is damn sexy"


Edit: AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT picture and specs leaked | VideoCardz.com


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Juni 2019)

Also, 1900MHz/1546MHz *40 CU/64CU * 12.5 TF = 9.6 TF. IPC is not intrinsically tied to teraflops by a scalar multiplier, as it's ultimately game dependent (hence averaging 30 games gets you 1.25x). Some games it will be higher.

AMD: Navi Speculation, Rumours and Discussion [2019] | Page 35 | Beyond3D Forum


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2019)

:O

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "Wait, there's another email.… "


----------



## t670i (9. Juni 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein powertarget??
> 
> Meine geht z.b. Mit +20% PT nicht unter 980mv
> Wenn ich auf +10% PT gehe komm ich auf 970mv weiter hab ich noch nicht getestet.



Da habe ich nichts verändert, also Standard...

Interessant finde ich, wie gut die Karte sich undervolten lässt, wenn man den Takt um 100Mhz senkt.
Bin jetzt bei 1700 Mhz Kerntakt und 930 Mv gelandet. Jetzt beliebt die Karte auch akzeptabel leise.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Juni 2019)

Wieviel Umdrehungen bei 1700 Mhz inkl. UV
und bei 1800 Mhz und zusammen mit UV wieviel U/Min ?


----------



## t670i (9. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wieviel Umdrehungen bei 1700 Mhz inkl. UV
> und bei 1800 Mhz und zusammen mit UV wieviel U/Min ?



Mit dem UV Profil, also 1700 und 930 Mv habe ich bei 100% Auslastung so zwichen 30% und 40% Lüfterdrehzahl. Bedeutet zwichen 1450 und 1800 RPM.
Das pendelt immer zwichen den 30-40 %

Das 1800 Mhz Profil müsste ich gleich mal testen.

Edit : Mit 1800Mhz und 990Mv liege ich bei 50-60% und 2500-2900 RPM.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juni 2019)

Navi scheint ganz interessant zu werden.
Die Gelid Paste hab ich jetzt mal getestet die ist total räudig. ******** zu verarbeiten und schlechte Temps. Maker und Kryonaut bleiben also erste Wahl aktuell


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wir brauchen demnächst mal nen navi laberthread




Hopp hopp!!!.... Thread erstellen... irgendjemand!  Wenn ich das mache, sieht das aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt!


----------



## sifusanders (9. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hopp hopp!!!.... Thread erstellen... irgendjemand!  Wenn ich das mache, sieht das aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt!



Keine Lust sowas zu pflegen 
Muss halt wieder Holzmann ran  oder wer auch immer das hier macht


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Navi scheint ganz interessant zu werden.



scheinbar 2x 6PIN


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> scheinbar 2x 6PIN



2x8 wäre mir lieber.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 2x8 wäre mir lieber.



vllt gibts ja noch ne RX 5800XT


----------



## gaussmath (9. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt gibts ja noch ne RX 5800XT



Ne 5900XTX wäre noch besser. ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ne 5900XTX wäre noch besser. ^^



vllt mit Navi20 ^^


----------



## Elistaer (9. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 2x8 wäre mir lieber.


Wie war das 6 pin 8 + 6 dann 8 + 8 und alles andere ist nur übertrieben 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juni 2019)

Lieber mehr Anschlüsse als unbedingt nötig.
Besonders wenn man wieder ähnliche OC Möglichkeiten wie bei Polaris hat  bios-mod pls be real


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Juni 2019)

Treiber 19.6.1

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-6-1


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt gibts ja noch ne RX 5800XT



wird wohl so:

RX 5700XT und RX 5700


bin gespannt welche auf der Computex lief ^^ (vermutlich die XT)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wird wohl so:
> 
> RX 5700XT und RX 5700
> 
> ...



Anzunehmen. Denke heute wissen wir mehr.


----------



## RX480 (10. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Lieber mehr Anschlüsse als unbedingt nötig.
> Besonders wenn man wieder ähnliche OC Möglichkeiten wie bei Polaris hat  bios-mod pls be real



Oder, für die RX5700
mal wieder ein "Versehen" wie bei der HD6950 wäre net schlecht. (freischalten zur 6970 war Volkssport)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

Das wäre mal wieder was, irgend nen Häppchen gibt einem AMD immer für die OC Community. Die wissen das die dort ne feste Base haben.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juni 2019)

Wie die Referenz rx 480 4GB die man mit dem 8GB Bios auch auf 8GB freischalten konnte


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit WU1903?
Auffälligkeiten der Performance vorhanden?


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juni 2019)

Also mir ist nichts negatives aufgefallen außer etwas Darstellungsprobleme nach dem Boot/win Start, so ne Art Geflacker!
von der Performance her wie vorher, obwohl ein Kumpel meinte seine 2080ti würde in seinem Game mehr fps auf den bildschirm zaubern.


----------



## Minalion (10. Juni 2019)

Mit welchem Tool kann ich denn den Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarte so als Diagramm anzeigen lassen??


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juni 2019)

Mal OT gefragt: Wer tut sich heute Nacht den live stream von AMD an? 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (10. Juni 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mal OT gefragt: Wer tut sich heute Nacht den live stream von AMD an?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Muss leider um 8 auf der Arbeit sein, hab schlecht geplant :x


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juni 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mal OT gefragt: Wer tut sich heute Nacht den live stream von AMD an?



ICH ^^ 

Nachdem ich den letzten um 4Uhr Morgens verpasst habe, weil mein Wecker nicht ging, ist der jetzt absolut Pflicht für mich


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> ICH ^^
> 
> Nachdem ich den letzten um 4Uhr Morgens verpasst habe, weil mein Wecker nicht ging, ist der jetzt absolut Pflicht für mich


Ich hoffe das ich es durchhalten werde morgen spätdienst ab 14 Uhr sollte reichen bei ca 1 - 2h, vielleicht schreibe ich sogar mit, das englisch von Lisa und dem RTG Menschen ist sehr verständlich und kaum belastet von Dialekt da sollte sich fast eine 1:1 Übersetzung ausgehen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Mit welchem Tool kann ich denn den Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarte so als Diagramm anzeigen lassen??



Afterburner oder hwinfo.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juni 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mal OT gefragt: Wer tut sich heute Nacht den live stream von AMD an?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Hab ich auch eingeplant, mal sehen,


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Juni 2019)

Also die 5700 anniversary mach mich schon heiß. Scheint ja dann ein besserer bin zu sein.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mal OT gefragt: Wer tut sich heute Nacht den live stream von AMD an?



YES,
war net schlecht!

Die RX5700XT 50th-Edition ist für 1440p..1800p sicher sehr interessant.(x)
(insgesamt 3 Modelle ist wie bei Vega; Die Grösste muss man bei AMD bestellen/vorbestellen ist sinnvoll!)

Hoffentlich die 50th Edition mit 8+8Pin.(gehört dann unter Wasser für >2100MHz + schneller GDDR6 ?)
(zumindestens/hoffentlich sollte der Vram so gut zu OCen sein wie bei Turing)

(x) Die neuen Features im Treiber sind auch hochinteressant. Fidelity+AntiLag. Und mal schauen, ob das Upscaling+ContrastSharpen auch für alle Games per Treiber kommt oder nur bei der allerneuesten Unity-Engine. Die dürfte dann hoffentlich auch mal gescheites MT beherrschen.
VRS könnte auch noch zusätzlich Vorteile in neuen Games bringen, aber nix vorgestellt.

Erster Artikel dazu:
Die Radeon RX 5700 XT und RX 5700 vorgestellt - ComputerBase
(die Miesmuscheln begreifen net die große Bedeutung der neuen Features und denken nur in Balkenlänge,
haben wahrscheinlich auch noch NIE einen Freesync-Moni beim Gamen gesehen)
und jetzt auch
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...chmarks-Nvidia-Geforce-RTX-2070-2060-1283978/
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...nvidias-geforce-rtx-2070-a-2.html#post9889377
Radeon RX 5700: Spielegrafikkarten mit Navi-Architektur, 7nm und PCI Express 4.0 | heise online

edit:
AntiLag wird auch für GCN kommen:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 140 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also die 5700 anniversary mach mich schon heiß. Scheint ja dann ein besserer bin zu sein.
> Was meint ihr?



Imho ist die einfach vorselektiert und OC ab Werk, ich denke mit etwas Glück und Geschick bekommt man eine XT in den Bereich....
Ich bin gespannt, auf die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme, und ob man ähnlich wie bei Vega und VII per Hand anlegen ordentlich UV'en kann bei gleichzeitiger Leistungssteigerung.... in 4 Wochen wissen wir mehr....


----------



## t670i (11. Juni 2019)

Hui 449$ für die 5700XT ist doch deutlich mehr als ich erwartet habe. 
Wird dann hier in Deutschland wohl bei etwa 500€ starten ?

Da scheint meine Radeon VII für 599€ ja wirklich ein guter Deal gewesen zu sein ...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Juni 2019)

Ja, wie gesagt, UVP's zu Release.. der war bei der VII glaube 729,-€ also wenn dann 449$ zu 729€ sehen... .Wie die Preise bei Customs und in nem halben Jahr aussehen, warten wir es mal ab! Was das grüne Fan-Lager gerade mal wieder nicht schnallt: Es ist jetzt davon auszugehen dass die 2060/70 und 80 günstiger werden! Das eine Super-Genration mehr Leistung bringt... egal... außer man ist Balken-Fetischist... Man bekommt jedenfalls wieder bessere Preise!!!


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Imho ist die einfach vorselektiert und OC ab Werk, ich denke mit etwas Glück und Geschick bekommt man eine XT in den Bereich....



Wenn es einem um maximale Preis/Leistung geht, dann ist das sicher die richtige Methode.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass man die anniversary unter Wasser noch deutlich weiter treiben kann als die normale XT .


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wenn es einem um maximale Preis/Leistung geht, dann ist das sicher die richtige Methode.
> Ich hoffe allerdings, dass man die anniversary unter Wasser noch deutlich weiter treiben kann als die normale XT .



Ich hoffe, das die GPU-Block Auswahl größer wird wie bei der VII !! ein Heatkiller IV wäre schon toll, auch für die VII ...  Wenn ein vernünftiger GPU-Block erhältlich ist, kann ich mnir vorstellen trotz Vega64 eine XT mal anzutesten.... Bis dahin gibts dann auch belastbare Benchwerte zu FPS/Watt/Etc. von diversen Seiten...


----------



## weed93 (11. Juni 2019)

Jueassic World Evolution schlägt The Division 2 beim stabilitätstest um längen warum  auch immer. Jedes Game war Stabil aber JWE brauchte noch ein paar mv, bei euch auch so die das game haben?


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrung mit WU1903?
> Auffälligkeiten der Performance vorhanden?



Windows 10's May 2019 Update includes AMD Zen Optumisations | OC3D News

edit: Physik-Score
The Radeon VII Owners Thread | Page 103 | Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juni 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Jueassic World Evolution schlägt The Division 2 beim stabilitätstest um längen warum  auch immer. Jedes Game war Stabil aber JWE brauchte noch ein paar mv, bei euch auch so die das game haben?



Beides sind eigentlich keine sonderlich harten Stresstests für die Seven.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Juni 2019)

RX 480 und Gurdi

Was haltet ihr von Navi 5700XT und sollte man doch Lieber bei der Radeon VII bleiben?
Schneller, Doppelter Speicher und vor Allem auch Teurer.
Aber nochmals 1 bis 2 Monate warten …. weiss ist schwer.


@edit

Karte Radeon VII von Sapphire ist unterwegs.
684 Euro und kommt bis spätestens 18 Juni bei mir an... 
und Navi ist doch nicht so geworden wie mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Juni 2019)

Was auch immer du dir erhoffst.
Was Navi kann weiß man schon länger, was eine Radeon Seven kann, kannst du auch überall nachlesen. Es war von Anfang klar das Navi Mittelklasse werden wird, nur du wolltest es nicht wahrhaben.
Von mir wirst du immer das gleiche hören, kauf oder lass es bleiben. Kann nicht so schwer sein, auch wenn du dich anstellst wie sonst wer. Bis du dir die Seven kaufst, haben andere schon Kinder zur Welt gebracht, echt nicht normal.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> RX 480 und Gurdi
> 
> Was haltet ihr von Navi 5700XT und sollte man doch Lieber bei der Radeon VII bleiben?
> Schneller, Doppelter Speicher und vor Allem auch Teurer.
> ...


Wie und wo die Leistung bei navi einzuordnen ist war schon im Vorfeld klar, als Nachfolger für Polaris also Mittelklasse. Ich finde die Seven zwar auch gut aber es wird bei mir definitiv eine navi.


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was auch immer du dir erhoffst.
> Was Navi kann weiß man schon länger, was eine Radeon Seven kann, kannst du auch überall nachlesen. Es war von Anfang klar das Navi Mittelklasse werden wird, nur du wolltest es nicht wahrhaben.
> Von mir wirst du immer das gleiche hören, kauf oder lass es bleiben. Kann nicht so schwer sein, auch wenn du dich anstellst wie sonst wer. Bis du dir die Seven kaufst, haben andere schon Kinder zur Welt gebracht, echt nicht normal.


Leider war.


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Karte Radeon VII von Sapphire ist unterwegs.
> 684 Euro und kommt bis spätestens 18 Juni bei mir an...



Was habt Ihr denn für Lieferzeiten!? Gibts keinen 24h-Service.


----------



## bigburritoboy (12. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn für Lieferzeiten!? Gibts keinen 24h-Service.



das ist das "ach nee Kacke, der Goldfisch v. Lieferant hat nen Kurzschluss auf der letzten verfügbaren Karte verursacht und ich bekomm leider doch keine VII mehr" - Hintertürchen 

Edith sagt: mein Bykski inkl. 12 Fittinge f. 130 € hat soeben den Weg in meinen Besitz gefunden.
Wenn sich DHL Express nach ner Endlosodyssee morgen doch noch entschließen kann, mein Paket v. Aquatuning zuzustellen, dann geht am WE der Umbau los. 
So richtig glauben kann ich es ja noch nicht O_O


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

OT:
Igor hat die X570 getestet. Lautstärke ist OK:
Laut oder leise? AMDs X570 Chipsatz-Kuehlung mit Luefterkurven und Semi-Passiv Modi im Detail! | igorsLAB exklusiv – igor sLAB


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2019)

Ich glaub, bei 1.15 V war ich mit +50% PL noch Power limitiert ^^

Jetzt mit +77% liegen die Taktraten durchgängig bei 2+ GHz bei eingestellten 2035/1200.


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

Beim Launch hatte Raff ca. eff.1700. Das sagt dann wohl Alles über die Benchmarks von den Reviewern.


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn sie halt ootb so läuft


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Juni 2019)

@Rallel

@RX480

Musste zuerst einen Käufer finden und nun habe ich bals beide Karten 
und falls Vega VII nicht gefällt behalte ich doch die RX 64 und der Käufer nimmt mir die Seven dann ab.

Da knapp bei Kasse (Umbau) musste es so sein.
Bezahle somit das Selbe nochmal drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich glaub, bei 1.15 V war ich mit +50% PL noch Power limitiert ^^
> 
> Jetzt mit +77% liegen die Taktraten durchgängig bei 2+ GHz bei eingestellten 2035/1200.



Krieg ich mit 1,1V stabil mit Luft, HotSpot max 95
So getrimmt ist die Karte richtig flott.


----------



## Elistaer (13. Juni 2019)

Was sagt ihr zu der Folie von Nvidia mit den TDP und TBP/TGP Werten. Für mich hat die einen Haken und der ist gewaltig da der Unterschied zwischen Nvidia und AMD einfach zu groß bei der TDP ist bzw die Kluft zwischen den beiden Werten ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Eine rtx 2070 55 Watt mehr bei TBP zu TDP, die RTX 2080 sogar über 70 Watt. Bei AMD sind die Unterschiede niedriger 180 zu 225 und 150 zu 180 ( klar die Werte kursieren schon länger im Netz).

Aber ob wo verdammt kommen fast 20 Watt mehr TBP bei Nvidia her bzw sogar bis über 30 Watt. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2019)

Die Angaben von NV machen gar keinen Sinn. Eine 2070 nur 125watt auf dem Chip...
Das könnte man ja schon passiv kühlen.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Juni 2019)

Wo sollte man bei der Seven mit Stock Kühler ansetzen, beim Takt und beim Untervolten bitte   @Gurdi


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

Du bist ne echte Nervensäge! Kannst Du Dir net die Tipps von Anderen merken?
Gerade 50 Seiten zurück war doch ein gutes Bsp. wie man beim UVen rangeht.
Ich hatte Dir schonmal weed93 empfohlen.
Mittelwert hoch und dann den Endwert austesten. Evtl. ist sogar ein höherer Anfangswert zusätzlich stabiler.
HBM-Takt net allzusehr hochziehen, braucht man auch net bei eff.GPU<1800.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-436.html#post9868081

LESEN bildet. Speicher Dir mal interessante Bsp. und poste net nur wahllos Dein Einkaufsstorys.


----------



## DARPA (13. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krieg ich mit 1,1V stabil mit Luft, HotSpot max 95
> So getrimmt ist die Karte richtig flott.



Sehr geil.

Ich hab mir mal 1.15V als Grenze für 24/7 gesetzt. Mal gucken wieviele Hertzchen ich noch rausdrücken kann. Teste immer schrittweise und in Games, daher dauert es länger. Tj ist bei mir kein Problem, mit 75-82 °C in der Spitze 
Richtig krass ist, da hat man schon ne Karte mit gigantischen 1 TB/s und trotzdem profitiert sie noch sehr von HBM OC. Z.B. in Far Cry 5 sind das echte fps.


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

Schöne Temps!
Es war bei den Leutchen in UK mal die Rede von 70°C bzw. 90°C  als gute TJ-Werte.
(evtl. ist dann jeweils unterhalb ein guter Takt/V leichter möglich)


----------



## openSUSE (13. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Angaben von NV machen gar keinen Sinn. Eine 2070 nur 125watt auf dem Chip...
> Das könnte man ja schon passiv kühlen.



Doch macht Sinn. 
Die nvidia Angabe der TDP(!) bei den nvidia Karten ist aber nicht gleich der Angabe bei den AMD Karten.
Die Angaben bei den nvidia GPUs sind wirklich NUR die GPU selber _imho_ sogar noch ohne Speicheranbindung. 
Aber die Angaben bei den AMD GPUs ist MIT VRam UND Speicheranbindung. 
Bitte daran denken, wir reden hier nicht über HBM Speicher, sondern über relativ hoch getakteten konventionellen GDDR(!) Nur falls einem der "Verbrauch" dafür zu hoch erscheint.

Ist bestimmt wieder nur ein internes "Kommunikationsproblem" bei Nvidia.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wo sollte man bei der Seven mit Stock Kühler ansetzen, beim Takt und beim Untervolten bitte   @Gurdi



Umbauen, fertig.
Der Referenz Kühler ist überfordert mit dem Chip, da 7nm wenig Flächer hat und heizt, auch mit undervolt.
Entweder den Referenz Kühler drauf lassen und 1600 mit max. undervolt anpeilen oder eben so wie ich.

1850 MHZ GPU / 1150 MHZ HBM 2 @ 0,950 Volt und nen Morpheus drauf. Oder Wakü und volle Power, alles andere ist ein großer Kompromiss. Vielleicht geht das irgendwann in deinen Kopf rein, gerade jetzt bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen merkt man dass der AMD Kühler MÜLL ist.


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

Muss net immer Fullcover oder M2-Vegaedition sein, bei genügsamen Einstellungen.
Man kann auch erstmal ne Nr. kleiner mit dem Ghettomodd anfangen für 2x 3,95,-€:
Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Sollte für 1800/<0,98V reichen.

Falls doch mehr gewünscht:_ala Ralle
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber
(später nach Ablauf der Garantie nachrüsten geht immer)


----------



## openSUSE (13. Juni 2019)

Wenn es bei nem Ghettomodd günstig sein soll, dann würde ich trotzdem mehr in den Lüfter investieren.
Der "Alphacool Coolmove 2 - 1300rpm" hat schlicht zuwenig druck, besser den P12 PWM PST.
P12 PWM PST | Pressure-optimised 120 mm PWM PST Case Fan | ARCTIC
zB:
5* für 26,17 -- https://www.amazon.de/Arctic-schwar...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MYGRRDQX4QWJJAMJF6PV


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis, ist gespeichert: 2x 5,54,-€
Arctic 120mm P12 PWM PST schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> 
> Ich hab mir mal 1.15V als Grenze für 24/7 gesetzt. Mal gucken wieviele Hertzchen ich noch rausdrücken kann. Teste immer schrittweise und in Games, daher dauert es länger. Tj ist bei mir kein Problem, mit 75-82 °C in der Spitze
> Richtig krass ist, da hat man schon ne Karte mit gigantischen 1 TB/s und trotzdem profitiert sie noch sehr von HBM OC. Z.B. in Far Cry 5 sind das echte fps.



Es ist auch derbe was die Karte mit 1,1V noch ziehen kann wenn man sie lässt,vor allem mit Asyncronus Compute explodiert da tweilweise der Verbrauch in UHD, dafürist die Leistung dann aber auch enorm. Mein Balancedsetting ist eigentlich sinnvoller mit 1950/1225mit 1050mv.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Juni 2019)

Ich wusste garnicht dass es einen Wasserblock von Phanteks für die R7 gibt Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design
Wenn die Phanteks Blöcke sich in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht plötzlich verschlechtert haben, dann ist das ein richtig gutes Ding. 
(Hab  einen Phanteks Block auf der Ti)


----------



## sifusanders (13. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist auch derbe was die Karte mit 1,1V noch ziehen kann wenn man sie lässt,vor allem mit Asyncronus Compute explodiert da tweilweise der Verbrauch in UHD, dafürist die Leistung dann aber auch enorm. Mein Balancedsetting ist eigentlich sinnvoller mit 1950/1225mit 1050mv.



wieviel power+ lässt du laufen? 77% ?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> wieviel power+ lässt du laufen? 77% ?



Ja aber 50% würden reichen für 1,1V.


----------



## DARPA (14. Juni 2019)

Auch wenn man nicht volles Powerlimit fahren will, würde ich den 77 Mod nehmen, da er im im Gegensatz zum 50 Mod zusätzlich auch Limits für Stromstärken anhebt.

Kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden, wenn man OC betreibt.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die nvidia Angabe der TDP(!) bei den nvidia Karten ist aber nicht gleich der Angabe bei den AMD Karten....
> Ist bestimmt wieder nur ein internes "Kommunikationsproblem" bei Nvidia.



Leistungsaufnahme: TDP, TBP und TGP bei Nvidia und AMD-Grafikkarten nachgerechnet samt Zerstoerung eine PR-Folie| igorsLAB – Seite 3 – igor sLAB

btw.
Die XFX-R7 für 648,90€ bei MF incl. 2x Games.
16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## bigburritoboy (14. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht dass es einen Wasserblock von Phanteks für die R7 gibt Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design
> Wenn die Phanteks Blöcke sich in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht plötzlich verschlechtert haben, dann ist das ein richtig gutes Ding.
> (Hab  einen Phanteks Block auf der Ti)



Die gefallen mir optisch richtig gut! Aber um ehrlich zu sein: ich hab meinen Bykski f. 90 Euro bekommen. Die 60 Euro Aufpreis wäre mir das nicht wert.


----------



## dontmindyou (14. Juni 2019)

Jungs... Gute Neuigkeiten. Habe einen Brief von der Versicherung von Aquacool bekommen. Sie haben mir das Geld für die kaputte Radeon VII heute überwiesen. Bin sehr froh das es so problemlos ablief.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Juni 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> Jungs... Gute Neuigkeiten. Habe einen Brief von der Versicherung von Aquacool bekommen. Sie haben mir das Geld für die kaputte Radeon VII heute überwiesen. Bin sehr froh das es so problemlos ablief.



Glückwunsch dass sich die Sache für dich nun endlich erledigt hat.



bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Die gefallen mir optisch richtig gut! Aber um ehrlich zu sein: ich hab meinen Bykski f. 90 Euro bekommen. Die 60 Euro Aufpreis wäre mir das nicht wert.


 
Kann ich bei dem Preisunterschied sehr gut verstehen .


----------



## DARPA (14. Juni 2019)

dontmindyou schrieb:


> Jungs... Gute Neuigkeiten. Habe einen Brief von der Versicherung von Aquacool bekommen. Sie haben mir das Geld für die kaputte Radeon VII heute überwiesen. Bin sehr froh das es so problemlos ablief.



Hast du den ursprünglichen Neupreis erstattet bekommen?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2019)

Schön das sich AC da kulant zeigt und das anständig regelt, Fehler passieren. Wenn man das anständig regelt kann man AC nix vorwerfen, ist halb unglücklich gelaufen.


----------



## dontmindyou (14. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hast du den ursprünglichen Neupreis erstattet bekommen?



Jap, habe die Rechnung mitgeschickt und den Preis davon bezahlt bekommen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Juni 2019)

Hi Leute,
habe weder einen Brief von Alphacool noch Aquatning bekommen.

Jedoch habe auch ich heute den Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen bekommen.
Vielen Dank Alphacool, ihr habe mir eine neue VII ink. Wasserkühler bezahlt.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schön das sich AC da kulant zeigt und das anständig regelt, Fehler passieren. Wenn man das anständig regelt kann man AC nix vorwerfen, ist halb unglücklich gelaufen.



Nunja, nicht bei Jedem. Der Laden bleibt ein Sauhaufen und sollte eher die Letzte Wahl darstellen.
Hier wurde nur ersetzt, was von deren Produkt nachweislich zerstört wurde, keine große Sache, eher selbstverständlich.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Es wäre trotzdem interessant wieso bei den AiO´s der M01 noch zu haben ist und Was beim M02 anders wird.
(die Montageanleitung lässt sich net downloaden)
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M01 - Black | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M02 - Black | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wurde auch der M01 geändert ?
Der Azubi hatte mir ja mal geschrieben Es wäre Alles i.O.  aber die Frage direkt auf der Produktseite wurde net beantwortet.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nunja, nicht bei Jedem. Der Laden bleibt ein Sauhaufen und sollte eher die Letzte Wahl darstellen.
> Hier wurde nur ersetzt, was von deren Produkt nachweislich zerstört wurde, keine große Sache, eher selbstverständlich.



Hast du natürlich nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Juni 2019)

Im Mindstar ist seit heute Nachmittag die PowerColor VII für 629,-€


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (15. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Leistungsaufnahme: TDP, TBP und TGP bei Nvidia und AMD-Grafikkarten nachgerechnet samt Zerstoerung eine PR-Folie| igorsLAB – Seite 3 – igor sLAB
> 
> btw.
> Die XFX-R7 für 648,90€ bei MF incl. 2x Games.
> 16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks



Was er ab Seite 1 wieder so alles erklärt 
Mindblowing


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Im Mindstar ist seit heute Nachmittag die PowerColor VII für 629,-€



...und gerade ist sie nochmal um 10,-€ gefallen.. also 619,-€

... mir aber i-wie zu teuer.. wir waren schon bei 599,-€ und Einzelstücke für 538,-€

Tja, gerade gemeckert, schon gesellt sich die XFX VII für 599,-€ dazu...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Juni 2019)

für 500€ würd ich mir wohl auch eine holen

mal sehen, was die nächsten Wochen so passiert ^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

500 wäre schon ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Elistaer (15. Juni 2019)

Ich hoffe mal die Navi customs werden nicht zu teuer aber das ist auch alles noch 1 Monat hin denke nicht das vor August welche erscheinen.

Für die VII sind 500 - 600 echt ein Schnäppchen. Wie sieht es bei euch mit der Hitze aus zur Zeit. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Navi customs werden nicht zu teuer aber das ist auch alles noch 1 Monat hin denke nicht das vor August welche erscheinen.
> 
> Für die VII sind 500 - 600 echt ein Schnäppchen. Wie sieht es bei euch mit der Hitze aus zur Zeit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Ganz ok eigentlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Juni 2019)

Bei Forumdeluxx scheint ein User beim Gehäuse Lian Li Probleme mit dem Referenz Lüfter und der Seven zu bekommen
Genau zu Recht zu meiner Lieferung am Dienstag …


Ich zitiere:

Ich bin gerade noch unschlüssig ob ich die 64 in meinem Gehäuse weiterverwende oder die Seven - aber ich hab halt nur die "normale" 64 - ich bräuchte halt die Alu-Limited wenn ich die 64 weiterverwende. 
P.S: Bei den Temperaturen macht die Seven in dem Lian Li einfach nur solche Probleme [bei den aktuellen Problemen] das ich überlege einfach wieder die Blower zu nehmen und fertig :/


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bei Forumdeluxx scheint ein User beim Gehäuse Lian Li Probleme mit dem Referenz Lüfter und der Seven zu bekommen
> Genau zu Recht zu meiner Lieferung am Dienstag ...


----------



## bigburritoboy (15. Juni 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> das ist das "ach nee Kacke, der Goldfisch v. Lieferant hat nen Kurzschluss auf der letzten verfügbaren Karte verursacht und ich bekomm leider doch keine VII mehr" - Hintertürchen





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bei Forumdeluxx scheint ein User beim Gehäuse Lian Li Probleme mit dem Referenz Lüfter und der Seven zu bekommen
> Genau zu Recht zu meiner Lieferung am Dienstag …
> 
> 
> ...



da ist es, das Goldfisch-Hintertürchen 
Sry, dich kann ich einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen...


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Juni 2019)

Was wollt ihr alle
Karte kommt Dienstag an, also langsam reich. ´

Consegna con Poste Italiane 
Numero della spedizione: F230C80 … …. ….
sabato 15 giugno 
11:15 AM 

La spedizione è arrivata allo stabilimento Amazon 
Bergamo, Lombardy IT 
giovedì 13 giugno 
4:44 PM 

La spedizione è partita dallo stabilimento Amazon 
Rochester, GB 

Il pacco è stato spedito


----------



## gaussmath (16. Juni 2019)

@ATI: Ok Dienstag, aber welcher Monat?


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Juni 2019)

Dezember 2019
Wenns kühl und kalt ist



PS:
Da darf man sich Freuen - Neues Großes Treiber Update:
Navi und ebenso Vega wird unterstützt

Pünktlich zum Navi Release:

Beyond Hardware: AMD's Planned Software Improvements For Navi, GCN - ExtremeTech


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 500 wäre schon ein echtes Schnäppchen.



da die Dinger wohl wie Blei in den Regalen liegen kann ich mir das demnächst schon vorstellen


----------



## RX480 (16. Juni 2019)

Das hatte ATIR auch schon bei 619 gedacht und musste später mehr bezahlen.
(Es ist natürlich net auszuschliessen, das man mal Schnäppchen <<600 bekommt)

Irgendwann läuft das Gamebundle aus und man bezahlt eff. mehr.
Die 599+Games ist schon net schlecht und man hat ja 3 Monate eher das Vergnügen als evtl. im September für 549 ohne Games.
(bzgl. Blei kannste ja gerne ins Alternate-Outlet schauen = Tausende Turing+Pascals)

Der Preis wird wohl auch davon abhängen wieviel MI50 benötigt werden. Nur der Rest ist R7.
Durch die Mac´s wird aber insgesamt die Produktion vom MI60 hochgehen, wovon der MI50 die Resteverwertung ist.
(Den Umsatz macht AMD bei den WS  und net mit der Seven)
Ob zusätzlich Jensen tatsächlich Geschenke verteilt und damit einen Preiskampf auslöst bleibt abzuwarten.
(ne 2080old für evtl. 549 hätte trotzdem nur 8Gb)
Ich bin mal gespannt wie gut der Navi-Treiber bei der Seven funzt. Noch bessere Frametimes und noch weniger Inputlag
ist schon mal ne Ansage. (siehe lnk von ATIR)


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> da die Dinger wohl wie Blei in den Regalen liegen kann ich mir das demnächst schon vorstellen



Wäre ja generell zu begrüßen, je günstiger um so besser.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juni 2019)

Ich würde es auch so sehen, dass die Preise von der VII spätestens mit Navi purzeln werden! Also wäre das beste, wenn man diese will noch zu warten, lange ist es ja nicht mehr.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juni 2019)

AMD soll nix verschenken. Ich möchte auch in 5 Jahren noch die Wahl zwischen 2 Produkten haben.
Die Kiddies verschleudern Geld ohne Ende für Gaming as a Service.
Dann doch lieber 10€ mehr für gute Hardware.

edit:
Eine Sache ist natürlich positiv. Die ALC-Geschädigten bekommen ja den Kaufpreis zurück.
Und dafür gibts momentan ne Neue+Fullcover.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Juni 2019)

@ATIR290: Wenn deine heiß ersehnte Seven, die Dienstag bei dir eintrifft keine 500 Euro kostet, würde ich die sofort wieder zurückschicken. Du hast es einfach verdient, dass du den besten Preis bekommst. Und wenn du noch weiter warten musst, das ist egal. Lass dich nicht beirren. Hast AMD immer treu zur Seite gestanden. Während alle anderen die Seven verteufelt haben, hast du nur die Stärken gesehen. Ich fordere den besten Preis für ATIR290, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sei stark. Das sitzen wir zusammen aus. Und wenn das zur übernächsten Generation dauert, davon lassen wir uns nicht abhalten. Zur Hölle mit den Hatern. Deren Unkenrufe prallen einfach ab, und zwar an purer Überzeugung und Liebe zur Seven. Halte durch!


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. Juni 2019)

Ok, habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich mit der Spannung wieder viel weiter runter kann, wenn ich diese blöde Latenzreduktion bei Division 2 ausschalte... musste bisher 1.025 anstelle 0,975 einstellen, ein 1 V Lauf lief gerade ohne Probleme.
Falls es wem hilft


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Juni 2019)

Oh Gott was nehmt Ihr nur welches Zeug!
Habe mir geschworen die 64 an den Mann zu bringen bevor Seven bestellt wird und bald habe ich beide und würde beide losbekommen.


----------



## Eyren (16. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Oh Gott was nehmt Ihr nur welches Zeug!
> Habe mir geschworen die 64 an den Mann zu bringen bevor Seven bestellt wird und bald habe ich beide und würde beide losbekommen.



Gute Idee, wenn du beide hast kannste die verkaufen und auf einen niedrigen Preis für das Bleiteil warten. Ich geb dir für die "gebrauchte" Seven 250€.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bei Forumdeluxx scheint ein User beim Gehäuse Lian Li Probleme mit dem Referenz Lüfter und der Seven zu bekommen



Pirate hat auch wesentlich weniger Airflow als Du. Dreh den unteren Frontlüfter richtig auf.
Ansonsten wie bereits empfohlen ungefähr das Setting von weed93:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...d-radeon-vii-laberthread-436.html#post9868081

Viel Erfolg!

btw.
Da gehen mir eher sinnlose Vorschläge zur Preisgestaltung auf den Keks.(meinte jetzt net Eyren=Spass =ist klar)
Hoffentlich haben die SPARER auch mal im Turingthread genau den selben Vorschlag gepostet.


----------



## Eyren (16. Juni 2019)

Na um auch mal ernsthaft bei der Preisgestaltung mit zuwirken: Seven für 579,99€ wäre mein sweetspot.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juni 2019)

Da stellt sich für mich eher die Frage ob es wenn die x5700 da ist, ob dann die VII in Frage kommen würde. Denn wenn es da nur 3-5% Unterschied sind aber man hat Custom Kühlung und weniger Spielerei, wäre dann für 450€ diese bestimmt die bessere Alternative?


----------



## Stiffmeister (17. Juni 2019)

Naja, den 16er Hbm darst nicht vergessen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Naja, den 16er Hbm darst nicht vergessen



Ja würd ich auch so sehen, die 16GB HBM geben der Karte nen deutlich längeren Atem.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juni 2019)

Ja, dies allemal
Zudem muss man die Werte der 4K Performance der 5700/ XT erst mal abwarten.
Hier könnte Navi 10 zumindest noch federn lassen,- oder vielleicht gar auftrumpfen.
Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## rumpeLson (17. Juni 2019)

Ich denke mal die Lücke zwischen der 5700 xt und der VII wird ziemlich klein, insbesondere da sich die VII im Worstcase ja auch schon mit der 2070 rumschlagen muss. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich, dass die VII die interessantere Karte ist. Das liegt natürlich einerseits an der großzügigen Speichermenge und andererseits ist mir GNC (so nötig es auch ist die Architektur abzulösen) über die Jahre mit allen Macken und dem Optimierungspotential auch einfach ans Herz gewachsen^^. 

Sofern die VII nach dem Erscheinen von Navi nicht vom Markt verschwindet, werde ich mir dann vermutlich auch noch eine kaufen. Bin schon ganz hibbelig.

Edit:
Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage zum UV auf der VII: Bei Vega ist es ja so, dass man die Voltage nicht beliebig absenken kann, da die SOC sonst nicht mehr stabil läuft. Gilt dies ebenso für die VII?
Wie weit müsste man außerdem die Spannung etwa senken (in einem gut belüfteten Case) damit der Stock-Kühler mit der Karte "gut" zurecht kommt (also menschenwürdige Lautstärke bei erträglichen Temperaturen)?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

Bei 950mv ist der Lüfter sehr gut zu nutzen. Absenken kann man die Spannung auf bis zu 850 wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal 1.15V als Grenze für 24/7 gesetzt. Mal gucken wieviele Hertzchen ich noch rausdrücken kann.



Bin jetzt bei 2056/1200 MHz, was rockstable in diversen Games durchläuft.

Noch nen bisschen volti volti, dann laufen vielleicht doch 2.1 GHz als daily setting


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

Wow mit dem Setting bist ja dann dauerhaft über 2Ghz beim Takt. Geht beim Hbm nicht noch ne Spur mehr?


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Juni 2019)

Sieht nach einer neu gelisteten Revision des Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro aus -> M02
Datenblatt fehlt aber leider noch.

M01
M02


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow mit dem Setting bist ja dann dauerhaft über 2Ghz beim Takt. Geht beim Hbm nicht noch ne Spur mehr?



Jap, taktet deutlich über 2 GHz. Speicher macht auch 1270 MHz in Benches, aber ich lass ihn nur auf 1200 laufen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Jap, taktet deutlich über 2 GHz. Speicher macht auch 1270 MHz in Benches, aber ich lass ihn nur auf 1200 laufen.



Jag mal nen Bench durch mit hohem Setting,würde mich interessieren was da so geht bei deinen Temps.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juni 2019)

Karte ist daaa!
Muss warten bis Frau von Arbeit Retour, Kleinkind muss nun geschaut werden...

Welchen Treiber sollte man aktuell für die Radeon VII nehmen und GPU -Z udg. schon heruntergeladen.

Revision: 08
Dies kann ich schon mal sagen ….


----------



## gaussmath (17. Juni 2019)

@Ati: Welche Default Spannung hat deine Seven?


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Juni 2019)

Ich tippe auf 1131mV und Samsung-Speicher


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Karte ist daaa!
> Muss warten bis Frau von Arbeit Retour, Kleinkind muss nun geschaut werden...
> 
> Welchen Treiber sollte man aktuell für die Radeon VII nehmen und GPU -Z udg. schon heruntergeladen.
> ...



Einfach den neusten.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juni 2019)

Also 19.6.1

Habe derzeit noch den 18.12.1 drauf
Diesen deinstallieren und gleich den Aktuellsten mit der RX Vega 64 drauf, oder zuerst die Vega 64 ausbauen, NEUE Seven rein und dann erst den Neuen 19.6.1 draufmachen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

Die zweite Variante ist sinniger. Wobei ich dir fast empfehlen würde den Treiber komplett neu drauf zu machen.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juni 2019)

Nun, der Treiber 18.12.1 kennt die Seven nicht
Also nun doch besser 18.12.1 deinstallieren, dann den 19.6.1 drauf.
Erst dann Vega 64-er Karte ausbauen und die Neue Seven rein …


----------



## gaussmath (17. Juni 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 1131mV und Samsung-Speicher



ATIR290 hat nicht nur den besten Preis, sondern auch die beste Spannung verdient. Bei all dieser Geduld wären unter 1 Volt Default angemessen. Golden Sample? Ach was, Platin Sample! Nur das beste für ATI.
Im Übrigen ist die Karte sogar 1 Tag früher gekommen. Leute, früher als geplant! Und da sag nochmal einer, er zögert das ganze hinaus. Das kann man nun nicht mehr so stehen lassen. 

Bin schon auf die ersten Tuning Versuche gespannt!


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jag mal nen Bench durch mit hohem Setting,würde mich interessieren was da so geht bei deinen Temps.


Haste an was bestimmtes gedacht?





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, der Treiber 18.12.1 kennt die Seven nicht
> Also nun doch besser 18.12.1 deinstallieren, dann den 19.6.1 drauf.
> Erst dann Vega 64-er Karte ausbauen und die Neue Seven rein …


Juuuuunge 

Treiber deinstallieren
64 raus
7 rein
neuen Treiber drauf
.
.
.
.
.
Kühler runter reißen


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juni 2019)

Na Suuuuuper,  Alles Suuuuuper!

Voll die Niete getroffen 
Samsung HBM ² Speicher
1142 mV Stock Spannung

PCB Version: 08
Perfekt ins Schwarze getroffen !!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

@ATIR:Muss nix heißen.

@Darpaas übliche,lass mal nen TimeEx, Strike und evtl. nen vorhanden integrierten ala SOTTR etc. laufen.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Juni 2019)

Trotz 1142mV@stock sollten ~1025mV@1800MHz absolut stable sein.
Wollte nicht den Miesepeter spielen, aber die letzten mir bekannten 08ér Boards lagen alle in dem Bereich von ATIR´s Karte.
Ominöser TC:HG Hinweis dazu auf dem Klebi der Backplate!?

edit: btw, der HBM-Speicher taktet im Automatic-Modus ja mittlerweile fröhlich hin und her, von 350MHz, über 800, bis dann Volllast auch mal 1060MHz(Automatic-Modus!).
Ob AMD das treiberseitig so forciert um phasenweise die Kühlung etwas zu entlasten? Meine wenn die Anwednung vom hohen Speicherdurchsatz nicht sonderlich profitiert, den runtertaktet und dafür etwas mehr aus dem Chip herausgekitzelt bekommt? (also unterm Stockkühler) Früher klebte der doch wie gfestgenagelt auf den 1000MHz.
Hab hier im Automatic-Modus dann auch schon max.Boosts von 1850-1860MHz im WattMan gesehen, obwohl ja eigentlich bei 1800 hätte schluss sein sollen.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juni 2019)

Metro Exodus 4k  - 10 Minuten 1000 mV und T-Junktion maximaol 96 - 98 Grad
Lüfter um die 2850 U/Min ud GPU so im 1765 bis runter auf 1690 Mhz Bereich…

Gleich 0,975 Volt ….
Geht nicht !!

Treiber Version  19.6.2  - Heute Releast worden.

Bezüglich Lautstärke  mal schnell ein Wort:

Weitaus Besser und auch angenehmer.
Nicht Super oder Gut, aber da PC unter dem Tisch steht, noch ertragbar bis "Absolut" Akzeptabel.
Luftrauschen wie bei 120mm Lüftern... und ein Luftstrom zu vernehmen,- und wenn ich den Kopf Runter zum Rechner bewege, und nahe am Gehäuse bin, dann wird schon laut.

Wichtig:
Unter 1,000 Volt scheine ich nicht zu kommen ... da Bleibt Game sofort hängen oder Mosaik Bilder erscheinen beim Game.
In Beiden Fällen Geht nix mehr,     ---->  Neustart erforderlich!!


GPU-Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juni 2019)

Hast hat Pech gehabt.
Aber wer knapp 2900 RPM als akzeptabel bezeichnet bei 3 80mm, dem ist nicht zu helfen, sorry.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Juni 2019)

Besser als Vega 64 würde ich mal sagen
Leise nie und nimmer aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## rumpeLson (18. Juni 2019)

Ich muss gestehen ich habe langsam genug provozierende Kommentare gegenüber ATIR290 gelesen und fände es besser, wenn sich die Leute, die eh nur provozieren wollen, dann einfach mal zurückhalten würden.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh zu lesen, dass der Kühler bei 1000mv nicht vollständig überfordert ist. Bei 950mv oder besser 900mv wird dann sicher auch die Lautstärke für viele okay sein.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

ATIR hast du mal drüber nach gedacht die Karte bei 1750MHz oder 1700MHz zu fixen? Damit dürftest du auch unter 1000mV kommen und laut deiner Aussage liegt der eff. Takt bei dir ja um die 17xxMHz.

Ebenfalls kann es hilfreich sein den zweiten Punkt der Spannungskurve auf max zu ziehen, das verhindert bei mir ebenfalls Treiberabstürze bei geringer maximal Spannung@1800MHz.

Ach und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Sieben.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hast hat Pech gehabt.
> Aber wer knapp 2900 RPM als akzeptabel bezeichnet bei 3 80mm, dem ist nicht zu helfen, sorry.



Das ist total von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich und da spielen viele Faktoren mit! Die Lautstärke wo der Pc steht in dem Zimmer allgemein, das Gehäuse und der Standort! Ein Schreibtisch aus Holz absorbiert die Lautstärke nochmals ggü einen aus Glas oder Metall. 

Mir kann es nicht leise genug sein! Wenn ich mir den PC von einem Kumpel anhöre wenn ich auf Besuch bin würde ich das Teil aus dem Fenster werfen aber ihm stört das kein bisschen. Nehmen wir mal Gaming Laptops her, die drehen auch extrem auf und da zb mein Predator den ich habe den halte ich für fürchterlich und in den Tests wird aber beschrieben, dass es angenehm ist und gute Lüftersteuerung hat. Also kann man leider nicht Pauschal sagen, das ist wirklich leise oder das ist extrem laut.


----------



## Elistaer (18. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das ist total von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich und da spielen viele Faktoren mit! Die Lautstärke wo der Pc steht in dem Zimmer allgemein, das Gehäuse und der Standort! Ein Schreibtisch aus Holz absorbiert die Lautstärke nochmals ggü einen aus Glas oder Metall.
> 
> Mir kann es nicht leise genug sein! Wenn ich mir den PC von einem Kumpel anhöre wenn ich auf Besuch bin würde ich das Teil aus dem Fenster werfen aber ihm stört das kein bisschen. Nehmen wir mal Gaming Laptops her, die drehen auch extrem auf und da zb mein Predator den ich habe den halte ich für fürchterlich und in den Tests wird aber beschrieben, dass es angenehm ist und gute Lüftersteuerung hat. Also kann man leider nicht Pauschal sagen, das ist wirklich leise oder das ist extrem laut.


Lautstärke ist genauso wie RGB von jedem individuell abhängig der eine will ein Weihnachtsbaum der andere nicht, einem ist es zu laut und andere hören es kaum.

Mein Wraith dreht auch auf 2500 U/min und ich höre den nicht mal weil er a nach rechts zeigt und b neben dem Tisch steht und wenn ich was zocke habe ich geschlossene Kopfhörer auf zum Leidwesen der anderen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juni 2019)

Ja da gibt es viele solche Beispiele! Ich mag zb das Lüfterrauschen überhaupt nicht, andere finden dies wieder sehr angenehm und leise. 

Wenn ich den Pc am Boden habe ist die Wahrnehmung komplett eine andere als wenn er am Tisch steht und ich daneben sitze. Früher war es das Ziel gedämmte PCs zu haben, heute durch Blink Blink RGB will den jeder aus Glas und amTisch damit jeder sehen kann wie toll das Teil leuchtet und hat aber ständig das Bedürfnis das laute Ding zu optimieren  Bei mir ist alles dunkel und mein PC steht am Boden unter dem Tisch und ich höre den nur wenn mir zum wiederholten mal was am Boden fällt und ich das aufheben muss


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Juni 2019)

1010 mV und Stock 1801 und die Games laufen gut durch 
So meistens um 1775 Mhz teils um 1660 Mhz , da kein Fix Boost mehr vorhanden.
Ja denke 1700 Mhz fix mit 2400 bis 2500 U/Min könnte klappen bei kleiner 0,970 Volt …


@Gurdi
Stock komme ich nicht unter 1,010 Volt bei Stock Takt  (1801 Mhz)
Was sollte ich am Bestenfür Euch Probieren / Testen falls gewünscht ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Juni 2019)

obs bald Gears 5 und Breakpoint mit AMD Karten gibt?


----------



## Elistaer (18. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> obs bald Gears 5 und Breakpoint mit AMD Karten gibt?


Naja bei Navi ist der windows/XBox pass dabei für ein paar monate glaub. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 1010 mV und Stock 1801 und die Games laufen gut durch
> So meistens um 1775 Mhz teils um 1660 Mhz , da kein Fix Boost mehr vorhanden.
> Ja denke 1700 Mhz fix mit 2400 bis 2500 U/Min könnte klappen bei kleiner 0,970 Volt …
> 
> ...



Für uns glaub am wenigsten testen, eher für dich! Ist doch deine Kiste. Schau halt mal wo du Leistungstechnisch hin möchtest.  Oder Lautstärkemässig. Das ist ja das schöne an der VII man kann in viele Richtungen gehen.

Wenn du sagst 1010mV ist deine momentane Grenze hast du mal getestet ob du über die 1801MHz kommst? Wäre doch auch schön wenn z.b. 1830MHz bei 1010mV geht und damit der effektive maxboost bei sauberen 1800MHz liegt.


----------



## rumpeLson (18. Juni 2019)

@ATIR
Falls du Zeit und Lust hast, reduzier doch mal den Takt auf 1730 oder so, damit reell 1700 anliegen. Wie weit kommst du mit der Spannung nun runter und was machen nun der Lüfter und die Junction-Temp?


----------



## Minalion (18. Juni 2019)

@ATIR

Schade das du nicht unter 1000 kommst wir haben alle mitgefibert 

Finde dich Karte auch nicht zu laut für mein Empfinden ist sie genau richtig von der Lautstärke. Hab meine Lüfterkurve ab 90°C auf 85% der Drehzahl 
Hab zwar die meiste Zeit auch die Kopfhörer auf ohne hatte es mich jetzt aber auch nicht groß gestört


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2019)

Also fürmich brauchst du nix testen ATIR, schau halb das du ein für dich passendes Setting findest.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Na Suuuuuper,  Alles Suuuuuper!
> 
> Voll die Niete getroffen
> Samsung HBM ² Speicher
> 1142 mV Stock Spannung



Verdammt! Es trifft immer die Falschen. Ja, so ist das leider,  es trifft immer die Guten. Ich würde mir das nicht bieten lassen vom Schicksal und die Krücke wieder zurückschicken. Du hast einfach was besseres verdient. Vielleicht fällt der Preis außerdem noch, wenn du ein paar Wochen wartest.


----------



## TwoCents (18. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Na Suuuuuper,  Alles Suuuuuper!


Hi horn.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hast hat Pech gehabt.
> Aber wer knapp 2900 RPM als akzeptabel bezeichnet bei 3 80mm, dem ist nicht zu helfen, sorry.



Wer kauft jetzt auch noch eine Radeon Seven, wenn Navi und Nvidia Super kommen.
Berni soll die Karte zurückschicken, sonst muss ich mir im 3D Center wieder sein Klagelied vom lauten Lüfter anhören.
Ne, ich würde die Karte wirklich zurückschicken wenn möglich und mir dann eine kaum langsamere aber besser Navi XT im Custom-Design holen, 16GB braucht du eh nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juni 2019)

Wozu soll er die Karte wieder zurückschicken?
Er hat eine Krücke erwischt, so ist das Leben. Einfach einen Morpheus drauf und gut ist, dann ist die Karte auch leise und das Teil taktet höher. Aber so wie ich Horn kenne, baut er eh nicht um, er jammert dann lieber rum.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2019)

Ghettomod tut es doch schon und ist auf der Karte eigentlich Kinderleicht.Dazu bleibt die Garantie erhalten.


----------



## Minalion (18. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wer kauft jetzt auch noch eine Radeon Seven, wenn Navi und Nvidia Super kommen.
> Berni soll die Karte zurückschicken, sonst muss ich mir im 3D Center wieder sein Klagelied vom lauten Lüfter anhören.
> Ne, ich würde die Karte wirklich zurückschicken wenn möglich und mir dann eine kaum langsamere aber besser Navi XT im Custom-Design holen, 16GB braucht du eh nicht.



Also ich hab meine auch vor ca 2 Wochen gekauft und bin super zufrieden 
Die Karte ist schon eine schöne Spielerei!!


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine auch vor ca 2 Wochen gekauft und bin super zufrieden
> Die Karte ist schon eine schöne Spielerei!!



Meine rennt geschmeidig bei 2Ghz mit astreinen Frametimes.
Ichkann wenig mit SuperDuper oder Navi anfangen, ich brauch evtl. bald noch was in ner Box via Thunderbolt.Das könnte nochmal ne Nvidia werden denke ich,je nachdem was Navi so taugt.


----------



## Minalion (18. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine rennt geschmeidig bei 2Ghz mit astreinen Frametimes.
> Ichkann wenig mit SuperDuper oder Navi anfangen, ich brauch evtl. bald noch was in ner Box via Thunderbolt.Das könnte nochmal ne Nvidia werden denke ich,je nachdem was Navi so taugt.



Ich hab sie momentan bei 975 mV 1800.  Bei mir mangelt es aber noch an Arbeitsspeicher die frames droppen manchmal schon stark runter. Kommt dann im Laufe des Jahres mit Zen 2 ich warte aber wohl auf die 550 Boards.
Und irgendwann nächstes Jahr vielleicht diesen aio Wasserkühler für die 7. 
2Ghz sollte bei meiner dann auch gehen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Aber so wie ich Horn kenne, baut er eh nicht um, er jammert dann lieber rum.



Na, eben, wieso also dann keine vernünftige GPU?


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2019)

Also so toll steht die Radeon 7 echt nicht da...

Ich mein sie wird wohl in Games wie Assasins Creed Origins von der Navi XT nass gemacht... Klasse... übrrzeugt mich zu dem tollen Kühler nicht wirklich...

Aber Alternativen? 
Ja, nenn mir mal jemand eine Grafikkarte, schneller als Vega 64, mit mehr als 8GB VRAM und das für einem Preis unter 1000€, als Custom Design und noch verfügbar...


----------



## TwoCents (18. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Na, eben, wieso also dann keine vernünftige GPU?


Ne RTX2080 wäre wahrscheinlich zu leise, kühle und gut gewesen. Da hätte er nicht jammern können


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juni 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Ne RTX2080 wäre wahrscheinlich zu leise, kühle und gut gewesen. Da hätte er nicht jammern können



Ne 2080 ist was für seelenlose Perfektionisten, also nichts für ATIR290.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Na, eben, wieso also dann keine vernünftige GPU?





TwoCents schrieb:


> Ne RTX2080 wäre wahrscheinlich zu leise, kühle und gut gewesen. Da hätte er nicht jammern können



Ja die VII ist langsam, verbraucht zuviel Strom und ist zu laut.

Darf ich die Herren auf Nvidia Turing Laberthread aufmerksam machen. Dort ist alles besser. Wie meinen? Wenig Kommunikation? Nun gut wenn alles nur mit Standard funktioniert gibt es wenig Gesprächsbedarf, aber der Standard ist dafür hoch!


----------



## TwoCents (18. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Darf ich die Herren auf Nvidia Turing Laberthread aufmerksam machen. Dort ist alles besser. Wie meinen? Wenig Kommunikation?


Wenn du nur Pro-AMD Postings lesen möchtest, solltest du vielleicht das Forum wechseln?


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juni 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Pro-AMD Postings lesen möchtest, solltest du vielleicht das Forum wechseln?



Braucht man nicht, du sorgst für reichlich Ausgleich.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juni 2019)

@GEChun

Erstmal Tests abwarten. Die Radeon 7 wird die Speerspitze bei AMD bleiben, zudem ist Assassins Creed jetzt nicht unbedingt ein gutes Bespiel für die Performance der aktuellen AMD Karten. Wobei das Game trotz weniger FPS flüssiger läuft als mit der 2080 TI, die seit 2 Monaten in der Vitrine steht


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Pro-AMD Postings lesen möchtest, solltest du vielleicht das Forum wechseln?



Nein möchte ich absolut nicht. Ich möchte in einem Forum wie diesem sinnvolle Gespräche und das akzeptieren anderer Meinungen. Ja die Vega hat ihre Eigenheiten genauso wie die RTX Karten soweit so gut. Problematisch wird es wen geistige Kinder in jedem Thread erklären müssen das es eigene Spielzeug doch soviel besser ist. Aber selbst das kann ich hinnehmen. Aber verdammt noch eines wenn ihr,du,er,sie,es nur Kritik an AMD Produkten  üben wollt macht halt einen thread dafür auf. Keiner kommt in den Turing Bereich und erklärt das AMD besser ist, komischerweise schafft insbesondere Kandidat Poly und Sunyego das regelmäßig in Vega bzw. VII.

Ich bin kein Verfechter eines Herstellers sondern eines Produktes welches mir Freude bereitet. Im Falle der CPU ist dies momentan Intel da man damit zumindest die Möglichkeit hat an Stellschrauben zu drehen. Im Falle der GPU ist es AMD aus selbigen Gründen. Trotzdem ist NVIDIA bzw. deren GPU`s ein gutes Produkt. 

So Schluss nun mit OT .


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2019)

Also in ACOdyssey ist meine VII bisher ungeschlagen in 4K, abgesehen von einer 2080ti.Lasse mich gerne eines besseren überzeugen.


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @GEChun
> 
> Erstmal Tests abwarten. Die Radeon 7 wird die Speerspitze bei AMD bleiben, zudem ist Assassins Creed jetzt nicht unbedingt ein gutes Bespiel für die Performance der aktuellen AMD Karten. Wobei das Game trotz weniger FPS flüssiger läuft als mit der 2080 TI, die seit 2 Monaten in der Vitrine steht



Naja, die Vega 64 tut ja was sie kann. Ist im OC schon sehr hoch eingestellt und wird von allen Seiten mit Frischluft versorgt.

Aber ich kriege den VRAM ständig in den kritischen Bereich... spiele aber auch von 2560x1440 - 3440 x 1440 oder gar 6000x1440.

Im letzteren nur in offline RPGs aber z.B. Origins was wunderbar damit läuft habe ich dann 25-35 Fps. Das ist mir zu wenig also leg ichs für später zur Seite.. selbst wenn ich nur auf 3440x1440 Spiele wie z.B. A Plaque Tale Innocence.. hab ich 50-60 das ist auch so lala
.. durchschnittliche Frames über 60 in allen aktuellen Spielen wäre schon eine Maßname... für die ich Geld investieren will.. 

Nvidia bietet mir da aber nichts. Und auf AMD hab ich bei der Radeon 7 echt gehofft wäre eine Custom Version im Frühjahr gekommen. Hätte ich gekauft so.. 

Und die 5700XT drängt mich wieder in die VRAM enge... 

Der einzige Sinnige Kauf wäre wohl eine GTX 1080Ti. Für die Leistung vl sogar 2, mag ja SLI. Aber die kann man nicht mehr kaufen... gebraucht will ich nicht in der Preisklasse und eine einzelne Grafikkarte ist mir keine 1000€ Wert... bin ja nicht bescheuert..


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Naja, die Vega 64 tut ja was sie kann. Ist im OC schon sehr hoch eingestellt und wird von allen Seiten mit Frischluft versorgt.
> 
> Aber ich kriege den VRAM ständig in den kritischen Bereich... spiele aber auch von 2560x1440 - 3440 x 1440 oder gar 6000x1440.
> 
> ...



Und sich eine eigene Custom der VII bauen ist keine interessante Option für dich? Gibt die Sieben ja doch teilweise zu einem recht fairen Preis und ein Morpheus kostet auch nicht die Welt. Schaut man sich die Ergebnisse von Gurdi oder Ralle an durchaus eine solide "Customkarte"

Wobei ich jeden verstehen kann der eine Karte ohne Umbau für sich nutzen möchte.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juni 2019)

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum die VII trotz den drei Lüftern, solche Temps und Lautstärke erreichen. Dachte mir echt wie ich diese das erste mal gesehen habe, wow Sapphire ist bei AMD eingezogen und nun hat man auch mal die Karte im Griff, bis dann die ersten Reviews gekommen sind, dann wurde ich einen besseren belehrt. 

Warum AMD die Karten nicht Blank verkauft bleibt mir auch ein Rätsel, da könnte man günstiger kaufen und gleich mit einem Kühler seiner Wahl ausstatten.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

Joa der Referenz ist echt...naja Gewöhnungsbedürftig.  Wobei ich das Problem nicht einmal wirklich beim Kühler sehe. Eher hat AMD die Angewohnheit extrem viel Spannung an zu legen.  Wenn man den Thread so verfolgt ist es echt beachtlich wie weit die meisten die Spannung senken können für die angegebenen 1800MHz.

Na und dann ist der Referenz gar nicht so schlecht. Lüfterkurve anpassen bzw. maximal Drehzahl fixieren und die Karte läuft sauber ohne wie eine F16 im Startvorgang zu klingen.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juni 2019)

Hab leider nie eine optimierte Karte gehört nur eine Stock Karte und da war ich doch ein wenig erschrocken


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Joa der Referenz ist echt...naja Gewöhnungsbedürftig.  Wobei ich das Problem nicht einmal wirklich beim Kühler sehe. Eher hat AMD die Angewohnheit extrem viel Spannung an zu legen.  Wenn man den Thread so verfolgt ist es echt beachtlich wie weit die meisten die Spannung senken können für die angegebenen 1800MHz.
> 
> Na und dann ist der Referenz gar nicht so schlecht. Lüfterkurve anpassen bzw. maximal Drehzahl fixieren und die Karte läuft sauber ohne wie eine F16 im Startvorgang zu klingen.



Naja aber da die 7 auch nicht in jedem Spiel glänzt würde ich auch wieder etwas am Takt drehen wollen... gerade auch in Anbetracht für Games in 2020. 

Und das wiederum verlangt nach mehr Strom und das wiederum macht sie wärmer und lauter.

Zumal ich den Unterschied zu meiner Vega 64 OC im Vergleich zur 7 im Referenz Takt nicht richtig sehen kann.

@hks1981

 Ich frage mich ja die ganze Zeit warum man die 7 nicht als Referenz Design mit einem potenteren Lüfter ausstattet. Wo steht geschrieben das ein "Founders oder Frontier" erste Edition immer als stumpfer Block kommen muss? Gerade zum Jubiläum wäre eine  original AMD "Custom-Design" Variante der 7 ein echter Kracher gewesen.

Ja, Kühlertausch hab ich schon mal überlegt aber wenn dann direkt auf Wasser und das ist wieder enormer mehr Aufwand für das ganze System... und dazu fehlt mir dann wieder die Muße es alles selbst so kleinlich zu machen, da ich mir auch so denke das ich schon ein gut durchdachtes eigenes System gebaut habe. 

Zumal wie oben die Kosten bei der 7 dann mit extra Kühler auch wieder steigen und die Mehrperformance auch nicht so richtig dazu im Verhältnis steht...


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

Naja was su dann kennst wäre eine 100% Karte. Meine lief mit 40% . Klar kann man sich schlecht vorstellen. Würde dir ja gerne eine Geräuschprobe aufnehmen aber leider hätte ich nur hoch qualitative Handyaufnahnemöglichkeiten und mittlerweile auf Wasser umgerüstet.

Ich hab die Karte zumindest nicht wahrgenommen beim normalen gaming. Ein Luftrauschen war immer zu hören habe aber auch ein recht luftiges Gehäuse und 6 Lüfter verbastelt.

€dit für GEChun:

Ich meinte für dich schon wirklich einen richtigen Umbau. Sei es mit AIO, Morpheus oder komplett Customloop. Wegen den Games würde ich mir nur begrenzt sorgen machen.  Seien wir mal ehrlich selbst wenn du dir nun eine 2080TI in den Rechner setzt werden in absehbarer Zeit Spiele kommen die entweder einfach schlecht auf der Hardware laufen(los Sunyego wir brauchen Vega-Benchmarks) oder die so Leistungshungrig sind das die Karte nicht reicht.

Und doch schaut man sich die Ergebnisse der 7 mit Morpheus an dann rechnet sich das aufjedenfall.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juni 2019)

Aber bei 40% waren doch die Temps auch iwo bei 90c oder? Das wäre zb bei mir schon psychologisch nicht vertretbar, denn wenn es heiß und da meine ich so ne Woche 32-35c am Tag hat im Sommer hat man dann auch mal leicht 27-28c in der Wohnung als Temp und das würde sich auch wieder bei der Karte zeigen wenn diese dann an der 100c kratzt ^^


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

Ja gut aber bei sowas kann dir dann auch wirklich nur ein Psychologe helfen 

Die Karte taktet wenn ich mich nicht täusche bei 109°C runter. Ich müsste nun am PC sitzen meine Tabelle suchen oder meine Postings durchstöbern aber kann mich nicht erinnern das meine Karte mit 980mV@1800MHz groß limitiert hat.


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Edit für GEChun:
> 
> Ich meinte für dich schon wirklich einen richtigen Umbau. Sei es mit AIO, Morpheus oder komplett Customloop. Wegen den Games würde ich mir nur begrenzt sorgen machen.  Seien wir mal ehrlich selbst wenn du dir nun eine 2080TI in den Rechner setzt werden in absehbarer Zeit Spiele kommen die entweder einfach schlecht auf der Hardware laufen(los Sunyego wir brauchen Vega-Benchmarks) oder die so Leistungshungrig sind das die Karte nicht reicht.
> 
> Und doch schaut man sich die Ergebnisse der 7 mit Morpheus an dann rechnet sich das aufjedenfall.



Ne AIO ist ja schon für die CPU verbaut die müsste ja auch wieder raus also dann käme nur Custom in Frage. Aber und das hat mich neulich wieder davor gewarnt... ich hab bei Youtube so ein geiles Video von der 8auer gesehen wie sich in dem schönen Gehäuse so mist Partikel abgelagert haben weil die Farbe mit der Kühlflüssigkeit auf lange Sicht reagierte...

Und ich seh mich dann jetzt schon wie im Video mit der Zahnbürste ohne den Zeitraffer putzen anstelle vom zocken... 

Nee bin daher ehr auf dem Tripp noch zu warten. Auf AMD, Intel oder Nvidia... nur letzteres wird mir wohl in aktueller Sachlage nichts mehr bieten können.
Dank der Preispolitik die ich bei bei Pascal schon scharf kritisiert habe und die dann bei Turing in vorerster Vollendung gelangt ist.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ja gut aber bei sowas kann dir dann auch wirklich nur ein Psychologe helfen
> 
> Die Karte taktet wenn ich mich nicht täusche bei 109°C runter. Ich müsste nun am PC sitzen meine Tabelle suchen oder meine Postings durchstöbern aber kann mich nicht erinnern das meine Karte mit 980mV@1800MHz groß limitiert hat.



Ich glaub der Psychologe würde dann die Polizei rufen wenn ich ihm von den gefährlichen Grafikkarten Temps erzählen würde  Nein das Karten abriegeln bevor was kaputt geht ist eh klar, bin halt der User der seine Temps ne Woche beobachtet und optimiert und dann gut sein läßt und alle Tools wieder kickt! Da wäre es bei der VII anders, denn da müsste ich dann je nach Tagestemp guggen, außer im Winter  Da bin ich mit der Pulse wirklich happy denn dank UV hat die tolle Temps und viiieeeel Reserven nach oben im Hochsommer


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum die VII trotz den drei Lüftern, solche Temps und Lautstärke erreichen. Dachte mir echt wie ich diese das erste mal gesehen habe, wow Sapphire ist bei AMD eingezogen und nun hat man auch mal die Karte im Griff, bis dann die ersten Reviews gekommen sind, dann wurde ich einen besseren belehrt.



AMD hat beim Kühler viel weggenommen um bei 2 Slot bleiben zu können, ein großer Fehler meiner Meinung nach. Aber AMD ist es auch egal, die jenen die sich an der Lautstärke stören, bauen die Karte um. Die Karte ist für einen kleinen Kundenkreis und dieser Kreis lässt selten Hardware Stock laufen.




hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum AMD die Karten nicht Blank verkauft bleibt mir auch ein Rätsel, da könnte man günstiger kaufen und gleich mit einem Kühler seiner Wahl ausstatten.



Weil der Kühlermarkt einfach schläft.
Entweder es kommen halbgare Sachen (siehe Alphacool) oder Kühler kommen erst Monate später auf den Markt, da AMD hier kein Interesse hat Details vor Launch bekannt zu geben. Der Kühler Ansicht ist ja nicht so schlecht, es fehlt einfach die Fläche, zudem stört die Abdeckung, da sich da die Luft etwas staut. Hier ging Design vor Funktion.

Zudem kommt noch hinzu, das AMD in alter Tradition einfach zu viel Spannung einstellt, um sicher gehen zu können dass die Karte unter jeder noch so schlechten Bedinung stabil läuft.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2019)

Ach doch nicht die Polizei.....der Psychologe hat meistens zwei gute Freunde mit bequemen Jacken die dir dann helfen.... 

Ich glaube du hast dich etwas zu sehr von den ganzen Stocktestern anstacheln lassen. Auch im Sommer wird eine Sieben ihren Takt halten.

Aber ja wenn man wie du eine gute Karte hat lohnt sich das Upgrade auf eine Sieben nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juni 2019)

Nein ich warte jetzt mal auf Navi und wenn das auch noch nichts ist, dann warte ich auf die nächste Gen und lasse mal die Vega Karte und kauf mir die Ps5 als Nebenspielzeug  

@Ralle, danke für die Erklärung! Find es auch schade, dass der Kühlermarkt so spät reagiert, aber das es AMD auch egal ist diese Lautstärke bzw die Temps find ich Krass! Ich mein das muss ja ein Designer durchwinken und die anderen dann Augen und Ohren zuhalten und Zack wird es veröffentlicht, die Turbinen


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Aber bei 40% waren doch die Temps auch iwo bei 90c oder? Das wäre zb bei mir schon psychologisch nicht vertretbar, denn wenn es heiß und da meine ich so ne Woche 32-35c am Tag hat im Sommer hat man dann auch mal leicht 27-28c in der Wohnung als Temp und das würde sich auch wieder bei der Karte zeigen wenn diese dann an der 100c kratzt ^^



Naja du darfst Tjuntion nicht mit GPU Temperatur vergleichen. Eine vergleichbare Nvidia GPU hat auch deutlich höhere Tempsim Chip als diese anzeigt.Nur sind da keine Sensoren die das ausgeben. Generell haben die NV Karten eigentlich Null Sensoren. Das ist wie mit den Kernen bei Prozessoren, da sieht die CPU Temp auch deutlich gechillter aus als die Kerntemperatur.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juni 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ne AIO ist ja schon für die CPU verbaut die müsste ja auch wieder raus also dann käme nur Custom in Frage. Aber und das hat mich neulich wieder davor gewarnt... ich hab bei Youtube so ein geiles Video von der 8auer gesehen wie sich in dem schönen Gehäuse so mist Partikel abgelagert haben weil die Farbe mit der Kühlflüssigkeit auf lange Sicht reagierte...
> 
> Und ich seh mich dann jetzt schon wie im Video mit der Zahnbürste ohne den Zeitraffer putzen anstelle vom zocken... ....



Ja das habe ich auch gesehen mit den Rückständen. Ich hatte ga z am Anfang auch mal mit Pastell weiß und gelb klar hantiert, beides sah nach kurzer Zeit aus wie Sau. Weis aber das es an den magicool Radiatoren lag die ich nicht ausgespült hatte. Ich finde mit den ganzen Farbstoffen versaut man sich alle teile, und das geht überall rein. Hinterher muss alles zerlegt werden, wenn es sich überhaupt noch richtig säubern lässt. Seitdem nutze ich nur noch klare Flüssigkeit wie alphacool Eiswasser und aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra. Wenn ich färbe brauche kann ich mir die passende Farbe für die Schläuche kaufen.

übrigens bin ich auch der Meinung das sich navi eher für mich & die meisten eher lohnt wie die Radeon VII, gerade was den Preis angeht und auch die Performance. Denke die wird auch hier und da die vega64 hinter sich lassen, aber mal abwarten gerade auch was den Preis angeht. Wenn NVIDIA „super“ Released könnten die Release Preise für navi noch etwas sinken, mal sehen bald wissen wir mehr wenn Nvidia überhaupt aus dem pushen kommt, könnte auch alles vorerst nur heiße Luft dein um navi nicht so groß werden zu lassen im Vorfeld.


----------



## Dudelll (18. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich auch gesehen mit den Rückständen. Ich hatte ga z am Anfang auch mal mit Pastell weiß und gelb klar hantiert, beides sah nach kurzer Zeit aus wie Sau. Weis aber das es an den magicool Radiatoren lag die ich nicht ausgespült hatte. Ich finde mit den ganzen Farbstoffen versaut man sich alle teile, und das geht überall rein. Hinterher muss alles zerlegt werden, wenn es sich überhaupt noch richtig säubern lässt. Seitdem nutze ich nur noch klare Flüssigkeit wie alphacool Eiswasser und aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra. Wenn ich färbe brauche kann ich mir die passende Farbe für die Schläuche kaufen.
> 
> übrigens bin ich auch der Meinung das sich navi eher für mich & die meisten eher lohnt wie die Radeon VII, gerade was den Preis angeht und auch die Performance. Denke die wird auch hier und da die vega64 hinter sich lassen, aber mal abwarten gerade auch was den Preis angeht. Wenn NVIDIA „super“ Released könnten die Release Preise für navi noch etwas sinken, mal sehen bald wissen wir mehr wenn Nvidia überhaupt aus dem pushen kommt, könnte auch alles vorerst nur heiße Luft dein um navi nicht so groß werden zu lassen im Vorfeld.



Gibt ja gemunkel das es nächste Woche soweit sein soll mit den "Super" Karten.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Juni 2019)

1740 Mhz und 975 MV laufen mit Stock Lüfterkurve mit Metro 4K schon mal durch
Lüfter um die 2450 - 2550 U/Min

Karte gefällt mir immer besser
TZrotzdem Taktet Karte wild hin und her
Wie stabilisier ich den Takt auf fast Stabile Werte zu 1700 Mhz

GPU - 69 Grad
T-Junction 97 - 99 Grad.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 1740 Mhz und 975 MV laufen mit Stock Lüfterkurve mit Metro 4K schon mal durch
> Lüfter um die 2450 - 2550 U/Min
> 
> Karte gefällt mir immer besser
> ...



Viel was ausgelesen wird ist auch einfach Mist.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Juni 2019)

Nun, die Werte im Wattman meinst Du?

Habe ja 1142 Mv Stock
Samsung HBM Speicher

Welche Final Settings würdest Du an Meiner Stelle fahren, immer mit dem AMD Referenz Kühler.
0,980 Volt
1750 Mhz
1150 Mhz HBM Samsung Speicher  @OC

Lüfter auf maximal 2450 U/min fixieren

Könnte hinkommen, oder ?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, die Werte im Wattman meinst Du?
> 
> Habe ja 1142 Mv Stock
> Samsung HBM Speicher
> ...



Klingt gut.


----------



## DARPA (19. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @ATIR:Muss nix heißen.
> 
> @Darpaas übliche,lass mal nen TimeEx, Strike und evtl. nen vorhanden integrierten ala SOTTR etc. laufen.



Hab aus Interesse mal SOTTR laufen lassen. 
Da ich das Game noch vor mir hab, sind die Einstellungen nach Gefühl und Erfahrung eingestellt.
Und sieh an, tight shot. Sollte man gut zocken können @ UHD - mit Freesync sowieso




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Benches demnächst bei Interesse.
Vllt teste ich auch nochmal das 2.1+ Setting mit mehr Powerlimit. 

Aber bin in letzter Zeit ziemlich benchmüde geworden. Verbringe die wertvolle Zeit lieber mit zocken


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2019)

Sieht doch gut aus. Geschmeidige 60Fps in UHD sind doch komfortabel.


----------



## DARPA (19. Juni 2019)

Auf jeden Fall. Ich hab die 7 inzwischen lieb gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kam genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt (für mich persönlich).


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Juni 2019)

@Darpa

Komme bei Tomb Raider auf gerade 42 mit HBAO+ Setting fps im Benchmark

Wichtig:
Vor Allem das Game: Homefront The Revolution 
eignet sich zum Stabilitäts und Artefakte Test hervorragend.
Gerade herausgefunden... Spannung zu niedrig, schon gibt es massig DREIECKE im Bild


@edit
@Darpa
Deine exakten Settings und Einstellungen übernommen und komme auf 45 fps
Zudem den Speicher auf 1150 HBM erhöht.


----------



## wuchzael (19. Juni 2019)

HBAO+ ist aber auch ein Leistungsfresser + 5GHz 9900K und WaKü ... da kommste mit Luft nie hin.

Grüße!


----------



## Methusalem (19. Juni 2019)

Hmm,

ich weiss nicht, liegt's jetzt an den hohen Raumtemperaturen, oder liegt's am neuen Treiber 19.6.2, oder am Superposition selbst, jedenfalls musste ich die Spannung um satte 25 mV (von 968 auf 993 = 4 Stufen!) erhöhen, dass der Sup4K nicht crashed. Alle anderen Tests oder Games, die ich gewöhnlicherweise mache oder spiele, laufen auch mit den bisherigen 968 mV durch.

Hat von euch einer Ähnliches zu berichten?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2019)

Hab den 19.6.2 noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Juni 2019)

Hab den 19.6.2 mal getestet und bei mir läuft alles wie gehabt.
Beim Superpositions Bench musste ich nichts anheben, eventuell war das Setting vorher nicht 100% stabil.


----------



## Methusalem (19. Juni 2019)

Witzig ist irgendwie, dass mit 1750 Boost und 1200 MHz Speicher 944 mV für den Sup4K ausreichen, und 900 mV für 1700 MHz\1200 MHz (ohne das ich die niedrigste dafür benötigte Spannungsstufe ausgelotet habe - könnte also vielleicht noch etwas nach unten drin sein). 

Das Sup4K Resultat bei 900 mV entspricht übrigens etwa dem @default (1801 MHz\1061 mV\1000 MHz HBM), beide so um die 7550 Punkte.

@Ralle

Aber nicht gleich um 4 Stufen. Es ist ja mit den Treibern davor absturzfrei gelaufen, und zwar in allen Tests und Spielen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juni 2019)

Hi Leute,

hab eben eine Mail von Alphacool erhalten, da deren Wasserblock meine alte VII beschädigt hat.
Ich bekomme jetzt als entschädigung kostenlos einen neuen und funktionierenden Wasserblock für die VII und zusätzlich einen 50€ Gutschein für den Alphacool Store.
Die mail war jedoch auf englisch geschrieben....

Noch jemand solch eine Nachricht erhalten?


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab eben eine Mail von Alphacool erhalten, da deren Wasserblock meine alte VII beschädigt hat.
> Ich bekomme jetzt als entschädigung kostenlos einen neuen und funktionierenden Wasserblock für die VII und zusätzlich einen 50€ Gutschein für den Alphacool Store.
> ...



Die meisten hier haben schon ihre Erstattung erhalten, war das bei dir nicht mit dem Teil was abgebrochen von der spule oä?


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die meisten hier haben schon ihre Erstattung erhalten, war das bei dir nicht mit dem Teil was abgebrochen von der spule oä?



Hi, die Erstattung habe ich bereits bekommen. Auch ein Brief von deren Versicherung.
Genau, mit dem abgebrochenen Teil.
Und dann noch die folgende Mail...


o whom it may I concern,  
 We are sorry that our product has damaged your graphics card.
 As part of the compensation, we  would send you the new Radeon VII cooler for free and we will send you  50€ of Alphacool gift card. A cash payment of the gift card is not  possible. We will credit your account so in your  next purchase from us you will get 50€ credit. If you also want you can  order the new parts together with the new water block and we will  credit the 50€ with it, so you will save the shipping cost for this  order.


 Let us know and have a nice day.


 Bitte beachten Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung. Please note our new bank details.
 Commerzbank AG
 IBAN: DE85 2704 0080 0484 9840 00
 BIC/SWIFT: COBADEFFXXX

 Bitte beachten Sie dass wir uns 10 Tage an unsere Angebote gebunden fühlen.
Please note that we shall remain bound by our offer for 10 days

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regard

 XXX XXXXXXXXX

 Auszubildender/Trainee
Alphacool International GmbH
Marienberger Str. 1
D-38122 Braunschweig/Germany


----------



## bigburritoboy (20. Juni 2019)

So ihr Lieben, mein Warten hatte ein Ende 

65° Junction in Division 2 und der Phobya G-Changer NOVA 1080 in Verbindung mit der Alphacool Laing DDC310 rennt nahezu lautlos. 24/7 muss ich noch austesten, aber heute wird erstmal gezockt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Juni 2019)

Navi war vllt doch mal als 600er Serie geplant xD

Andreas Schilling auf Twitter: "Nice find from @PCGamesN! At least at some point the #Navi cards where supposed to be part of the RX690 series.… "


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Juni 2019)

Ich hab diese Mail auch bekommen..über was für eine Erstattung sprechen wir? Die AIO hab ich auch erstattet bekommen, jedoch die Grafikkarte noch nicht. Hat jemand von ALC bereits die VII erstattet bekommen? Das ist die Frage die mir brennt. Finde die Aktion aber sehr gut. Die AIO umsonst nochmal ist super! 

Brief von deren Versicherung hab ich noch nicht bekommen.

Wenn jemand eine Erstattung für die Karte bekommen hat, dann in welcher Höhe? Zeitwert oder Rechnungsbetrag?


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Juni 2019)

Rechnungsbetrag soviel ich weis …
Aber die Betroffenen werden sich schon zu Wort melden.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Mail auch bekommen..über was für eine Erstattung sprechen wir? Die AIO hab ich auch erstattet bekommen, jedoch die Grafikkarte noch nicht. Hat jemand von ALC bereits die VII erstattet bekommen? Das ist die Frage die mir brennt. Finde die Aktion aber sehr gut. Die AIO umsonst nochmal ist super!
> 
> Brief von deren Versicherung hab ich noch nicht bekommen.
> 
> Wenn jemand eine Erstattung für die Karte bekommen hat, dann in welcher Höhe? Zeitwert oder Rechnungsbetrag?



Den Rechnungsbetrag für die defekte Grafikkarte habe ich überwiesen bekommen und am gleichen Tag kam auch ein Brief der zahlenden Versicherung.
Heute dann die Mail, welche ich oben gepostet habe.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2019)

Einer hat hier schon die Erstattung gemeldet, Rechnungsbetrag wurde erstattet.

@BigBur:


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Juni 2019)

Damn, dann hoffe ich, dass es nicht mehr allzu lange dauert...wow dann würde ich ja wirklich die 822,- Euronen wiederbekommen und die AIO for free...war zwar alles bissl lästig und so geil wie die erste ist meine aktuelle VII zwar net..aber das freut mich dann doch schon ein wenig  na, das hat ALC ja dann doch gut geregelt und sie sind damit in meiner Gunst wieder ganz oben dabei!


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Juni 2019)

welche volt hast denn und was macht deine karte an oc


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Juni 2019)

Viel getestet hab ich net, ist aber noch immer ne super karte. 964mV @Stock, also 1800MHz mit 1250MHz auf dem HBM ist rockstable in allem was ich draufwerfe. Ist also knapp 20mV schlechter als meine erste, aber noch immer Spitzenklasse. OC hab ich bislang nur bis 2000MHz getestet und da skaliert die Karte genauso wie die alte + die 20mV.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juni 2019)

Nun, davon darf ich dann nur träumen
Habe STOCK 1801 Mhz stolze, schlechte 1,142 Volt anliegen
dennoch mit den Settings:

1740 Mhz mit 975 mV
laufen Farcry 4 - Homefront II The Revolution -  Metro Exodus- DirT Rally 2
in 4K gut durch und Takt meistens knapp über 1700 Mhz,  so um die 1715 bis 1725
GPU 68  bis 71 Grad
TJunction unter 100 Grad.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, davon darf ich dann nur träumen
> Habe STOCK 1801 Mhz stolze, schlechte 1,142 Volt anliegen
> dennoch mit den Settings:
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar nicht optimal, aber scheint für dich trotzdem ordentlich zu laufen, von daher ist das doch spitze!


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juni 2019)

Wochenende klemme ich noch einen 80mm Hecklüfter auf das Lochblech um der Seven von der Rückseite noch Frischluft zu verpassen.
Der Stock Lüfter saugt nämlich die "Frisch" Luft durch die Kühlrinnen und gibt die Warme Luft zur Seite hin, sowie nach oben wieder ab.

Dürfte nochmals einige Grad bringen...


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Juni 2019)

Ja! Berichte dann bitte!


----------



## Eyren (21. Juni 2019)

BigBurrito mit welchem setting läuft deine VII? 65°C findet ich echt sehr gut. 
Ich kratze teilweise noch deutlich an der 105°C Marke,  allerdings auch mit 2100MHz/1200MHz und einem PT von 70%


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juni 2019)

neuer treiber 19.6.2

https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...amd-radeon-2nd-generation-vega/amd-radeon-vii


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Juni 2019)

Gibts doch eh schon seit paar Tagen.
Aber ich empfehle jeden den zu installieren, läuft sehr gut.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Juni 2019)

Geil! Nun wurde mir auch der volle Betrag erstattet <3 Jetzt bin ich megahappy! <33


----------



## t670i (21. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Geil! Nun wurde mir auch der volle Betrag erstattet <3 Jetzt bin ich megahappy! <33



Hmm ich schaue mir gerade Wasserkühler für meine VII an. Bisher habe ich immer EK Kühler verwendet.
Jetzt habe ich aber den hier gefunden :
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Ist günstiger und kommt mit Backplate. Das ein Alphacool deine VII aber wohl geschrottet hat beunruhigt mich jetzt etwas. 
Kannst du mir kurz sagen was da schief gelaufen ist ? 
Bzw hat jemand Erfahrung zu dem Kühler ? Finde im Netz nichts.


----------



## bigburritoboy (21. Juni 2019)

Also ich kann nur sagen: ich hab den bykski und bin wirklich zufrieden. Gut verarbeitet und preislich völlig i.O. (bei Bestellung in Dtl. ca. 130 Euro)
Ich hab meinen direkt aus China geordert und 90 Euro bezahlt, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Etwas Glück am Zoll gehört nat. dazu 

Mir persönlich wäre nach der Vorgeschichte AC zu riskant. Aber das ist eine ganz persönliche Meinung. Im Schadensmanagement haben sie ja am Ende doch noch die Kurve bekommen^^


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Juni 2019)

t670i schrieb:


> Hmm ich schaue mir gerade Wasserkühler für meine VII an. Bisher habe ich immer EK Kühler verwendet.
> Jetzt habe ich aber den hier gefunden :
> Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
> 
> ...



Der Block war falsch ausgefräst und es gab Kontakt zw. dem Block und den Widerständen. Ich hab aber die AIO verwendet. Mit dem Block gabs aber ähnliche Probleme: Kontakt mit anderen Bauteilen. Das Gute ist, dass wird nun ausgemerzt sein, also kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Wir haben quasi...einen Beta-Test gemacht


----------



## t670i (21. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Der Block war falsch ausgefräst und es gab Kontakt zw. dem Block und den Widerständen. Ich hab aber die AIO verwendet. Mit dem Block gabs aber ähnliche Probleme: Kontakt mit anderen Bauteilen. Das Gute ist, dass wird nun ausgemerzt sein, also kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Wir haben quasi...einen Beta-Test gemacht



Damn it  
Ja okay aber gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich mir den Block wohl mal zulegen ^^


----------



## sifusanders (21. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Damn, dann hoffe ich, dass es nicht mehr allzu lange dauert...wow dann würde ich ja wirklich die 822,- Euronen wiederbekommen und die AIO for free...war zwar alles bissl lästig und so geil wie die erste ist meine aktuelle VII zwar net..aber das freut mich dann doch schon ein wenig  na, das hat ALC ja dann doch gut geregelt und sie sind damit in meiner Gunst wieder ganz oben dabei!



Du kriegst ne neue aio? oder bestellst Dir einfach noch mal ne neue mit dem Differenzbetrag der beiden Karten?`
Erzähl dann bitte wie die aio läuft, bin nämlich noch immer interessiert!


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juni 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Du kriegst ne neue aio? oder bestellst Dir einfach noch mal ne neue mit dem Differenzbetrag der beiden Karten?`
> Erzähl dann bitte wie die aio läuft, bin nämlich noch immer interessiert!



Laut deren Mail bekommen alle betroffenen den Kühler umsonst und 50 Euro Gutschein für deren Shop. Ich berichte dann! Aber kA wann die AIO kommt, absolut kein Plan xD

Lieferbar ist die AIO aktuell, mal schauen, vlt nächste Woche


----------



## Stiffmeister (22. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Laut deren Mail bekommen alle betroffenen den Kühler umsonst und 50 Euro Gutschein für deren Shop. Ich berichte dann! Aber kA wann die AIO kommt, absolut kein Plan xD
> 
> Lieferbar ist die AIO aktuell, mal schauen, vlt nächste Woche





@JSXShadow

Hast du auch die gleiche Mail wie ich bekommen?
Wenn ja, was hast du dann gemacht?


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2019)

Was sollte man bitte mit Stock Lüfter und meinen Stock 1142 mV an Maximalem OC 
mit 100% Lüfterspeed probieren ?

2010 /1150 mV lief schon mal nicht durch beim 4k Tomb Rader Benchmark

PC Ging in den Energie Sparmodus …

Dank Euch!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2019)

Mit dem Stockkühler so um die 1950.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 2010 /1150 mV lief schon mal nicht durch beim 4k Tomb Rader Benchmark



Nicht mal das schafft die Krücke? Du kannst dich echt bei AMD bedanken, dass sie dich haben so hängen lassen. Für mich wäre die Sache jetzt schon gegessen...


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Juni 2019)

Der Chip ist halt nicht für 2 GHZ gemacht.
Das 2 GHZ prügeln ist bei der VII schon übel, die fängt dann so richtig an zu saufen wie so ein guten alter V8.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Chip ist halt nicht für 2 GHZ gemacht.
> Das 2 GHZ prügeln ist bei der VII schon übel, die fängt dann so richtig an zu saufen wie so ein guten alter V8.



In der Tat, mein Morpheus operiert hier auch am Limit seiner Möglichkeiten. Mit ASC säuft die auch mal an die 380Watt reine ASIC


----------



## Methusalem (22. Juni 2019)

Von OC-Versuchen habe ich erstmal Abstand genommen, da war mit dem Ori-Kühler bei 1900 MHz Schluss, und letzlich waren die paar hinzugewonnenen FPS die erheblichen Nachteile nicht Wert.

Jetzt lasse ich sie untertaktet mit 1700 MHz GPU-Takt@900 mV laufen (HBM 1200, PT +/- 0 %), was sie letztlich so schnell macht wie alles @default (1800@1061 mV), mit dem großen Bonus, dass selbst bei The Division 2 die Lüfter nie über 2200 RPM hinaus drehen.

Leistungsmäßig ist sie trotzdem mindestens 25 % schneller als meine bis an die Schmerzgrenze übertaktete GTX 1070, dürfte also trotz Underclocking nach wie vor zwischen RTX 2070 und 2080 liegen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Von OC-Versuchen habe ich erstmal Abstand genommen, da war mit dem Ori-Kühler bei 1900 MHz Schluss, und letzlich waren die paar hinzugewonnen FPS die erheblichen Nachteile nicht Wert.
> 
> Jetzt lasse ich sie untertaktet mit 1700 MHz GPU-Takt@900 mV laufen (HBM 1200, PT +/- 0 %), was sie letztlich so schnell macht wie alles @default (1800@1061 mV), mit dem großen Bonus, dass selbst bei The Division 2 die Lüfter nie über 2200 RPM hinaus drehen.
> 
> Leistungsmäßig ist sie trotzdem mindestens 25 % schneller als meine bis an die Schmerzgrenze übertaktete GTX 1070, dürfte also trotz Underclocking nach wie vor zwischen RTX 2070 und 2080 liegen.



Ist mit dem Stockkühler auch einfach sinniger.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2019)

Methusalem

Zeige mal bitte deine Wattman Settings
und bleibt bei deiner der Takt in etwa konstant bei 1700 Mhz … 

Nicht dass ich eine weitere Ordern muss    

1740 / 975 und blieb gerade nach 30 Minuten stehen.


----------



## bigburritoboy (22. Juni 2019)

sodele...nach meiner anfänglichen (und noch immer vorhandenen) Euphorie wg. WaKü, hab ich mal angefangen, mich an funktionierende Werte zu tasten. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich Anfänger bin was OC anbelangt und von daher eher trial and error 
Ich hab Stock 1801/1061 und da läuft die Karte bei 65° Hotspot.
Momentan hab ich 1901 bei 1069 stabil in Division 2 bei max. 69° Hotspot nach mehreren Stunden Zockens. Alles bei Leistungsgrenze +20%.

Allerdings verträgt Division bei mir gefühlt fast keine Änderungen am Memory. Da schließt sich dann sporadisch das Spiel, ohne Treiberreset. Allerdings fehlt mir da ehrlich gesagt bis dato auch der Einblick in die Materie, an welchen Schräubchen gedreht gehört 

Habt ihr Vorschläge, wo ich noch drehen sollte? Momentan ist für mich allerdings "Division2-stable" oberste Prioritzät, da ich das momentan am meisten spiele


----------



## Methusalem (22. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Methusalem
> 
> Zeige mal bitte deine Wattman Settings
> und bleibt bei deiner der Takt in etwa konstant bei 1700 Mhz …
> ...



Bitteschön:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach einem Sup4K-Durchlauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Die Settings sind also 1701 MHz GPU@900 mV, 1200 MHz Speicher, und PT 0 %.

Und man achte auf die max. Junction Temp: 94 °C mit Stockkühler und bei 30 °C Raumtemperatur!


----------



## R7justandonly (22. Juni 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Alles bei Leistungsgrenze +20%.
> 
> Allerdings verträgt Division bei mir gefühlt fast keine Änderungen am Memory. Da schließt sich dann sporadisch das Spiel, ohne Treiberreset. Allerdings fehlt mir da ehrlich gesagt bis dato auch der Einblick in die Materie, an welchen Schräubchen gedreht gehört
> 
> Habt ihr Vorschläge, wo ich noch drehen sollte?



Vielleicht hilft schon ein PT von 50%, meine R7 hat die gleiche Stockspannung wie deine und läuft damit am stabilsten (momentan 1801MHz@0,96V@1200HBM). Hynix vorausgesetzt.

Sehr zu empfehlen:
YouTube
und
YouTube


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2019)

Welche Spannung 
Nicht wie bei mir 1,142 Volt Stock Spannung ...
Also schlimmen Gpu Chip erwischt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> sodele...nach meiner anfänglichen (und noch immer vorhandenen) Euphorie wg. WaKü, hab ich mal angefangen, mich an funktionierende Werte zu tasten. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich Anfänger bin was OC anbelangt und von daher eher trial and error
> Ich hab Stock 1801/1061 und da läuft die Karte bei 65° Hotspot.
> Momentan hab ich 1901 bei 1069 stabil in Division 2 bei max. 69° Hotspot nach mehreren Stunden Zockens. Alles bei Leistungsgrenze +20%.
> 
> ...



Bei der Spannung und der Kühlung sollte etwa 1950 drin sein, evtl. sogar 1975.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2019)

Probiere stabil 1700 Mhz zu halten bei 975 mV und Stock Kühlung
Max. 80 Grad und TJunktion um die 102 bis 107 Grad.
Lüfter dreht langsamer, sprich mit 2500 bis 2540 U/Min und Karte bleibt durch das UV etwas leiser.

Unteren 80mm Lüfter heute unter der Seven montiert aber die Kabelbinder waren alle
Also erst Anfang der Woche
Da muss bei der Referenz mit dem kleinen 80mm Lüfter Frischluft rein, nicht die erwärmte Luft abgesaugt werden
Ist anders als bei Gurdi mit dem Morpheus!


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Juni 2019)

Kann nicht anders sein, da der Morpheus so wie der Referenz Kühler funktioniert.
Der Referenz Kühler behindert den Abtransport der Abwärme durch das Radeon Logo, da hat AMD leider mächtig gepfuscht.
Und nur 1700 bei 0,975 Volt bei der Temp ist schon sehr heftig, selbst für den Ref. Kühler.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2019)

Haben Sommer, nicht die Frühlings Temperaturen.
Zudem immer 4K …
Ja, weiss selbst dass die Karte zu hohe VID aufweist.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Juni 2019)

Karten mit hoher VID bleiben meist kühler.
Also hast du entweder eine Zimmer Temp. von über 30 Grad oder dein Case ist Müll.


----------



## R7justandonly (22. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welche Spannung
> Nicht wie bei mir 1,142 Volt Stock Spannung ...
> Also schlimmen Gpu Chip erwischt.


Ja, dein Exemplar würde ich retournieren, das ist ohne Witz der worst case. Langsamer Samsung HBM + miese Voltage, da wirst du nicht mehr viel herausholen können und gegenüber einem besseren Modell viel Leistung / Strom verschenken.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2019)

Samsung Speicher ist bei der Seven der Ideale, bei Vega ists dafür Hynics gewesen.


----------



## R7justandonly (22. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Samsung Speicher ist bei der Seven der Ideale, bei Vega ists dafür Hynics gewesen.



Umgekehrt. Vega mit Samsung ist gut, R7 mit Hynix ist gut.
Karten mit Samsung HBM2 haben bei den R7 das Nachsehen, da aus Kostengründen die ältere Flarebolt-Version mit nur 2.0Gbps verbaut wurde, die schon ab 1150 MHz Artefakte zeigt, wohingegen sich der Hynix Speicher bedenkenlos auf Anschlag schieben lässt (vergleichbar mit Samsungs Aquabolt HBM2, der nicht verbaut wird).
Hynix nutzt HBM2-Stacks, die mit 2.4Gbps (= 1.2 TB/s) takten.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juni 2019)

Exakt
Habe dies verwechselt, Sorry!
Meine macht 1150 Mhz mit, mehr geht nicht, ab 1160 Fehler.


----------



## R7justandonly (22. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Exakt
> Habe dies verwechselt, Sorry!
> Meine macht 1150 Mhz mit, mehr geht nicht, ab 1160 Fehler.


Mit 1150 MHz hast du schon 15% Overclocking, weil Samsungs Flarebolt nur mit 1000 MHz spezifiziert ist.
HBM Flarebolt | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website
Der Hynix hat 1200 MHz Standardtakt, kann also sogar bis 1300 MHz übertaktet werden.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juni 2019)

Ja, habe dieses Video gesehen.
Amazon.it über Amazon Filiale England und zurückgeben ist nicht Meins.
Werde wohl trotzdem behalten und mit 1700 / 1150 läuft es doch recht gut.
Mehr als 1850 ist mit dem AMD Ref. Design eh nicht zu erwarten gewesen.


----------



## Eyren (23. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, habe dieses Video gesehen.
> Amazon.it über Amazon Filiale England und zurückgeben ist nicht Meins.
> Werde wohl trotzdem behalten und mit 1700 / 1150 läuft es doch recht gut.
> Mehr als 1850 ist mit dem AMD Ref. Design eh nicht zu erwarten gewesen.



Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre noch den Tipp von Gurdi an mich aufgreifen.

Einmal die Karte ohne Befestigungsschraube auf 80°C-90°C aufheizen. PC über das Netzteil ausschalten, Karte rausziehen und Schrauben nachziehen. Das kann durchaus noch ein paar °C nach unten bringen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre noch den Tipp von Gurdi an mich aufgreifen.
> 
> Einmal die Karte ohne Befestigungsschraube auf 80°C-90°C aufheizen. PC über das Netzteil ausschalten, Karte rausziehen und Schrauben nachziehen. Das kann durchaus noch ein paar °C nach unten bringen.



Das ist sogar sehr zu empfehlen weil das Pad wird unter Hitze und Druck sehr weich, das anziehen der Schrauben *ohne Siegel *empfehle ich jedem Ref. Besitzer.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (23. Juni 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Von OC-Versuchen habe ich erstmal Abstand genommen, da war mit dem Ori-Kühler bei 1900 MHz Schluss, und letzlich waren die paar hinzugewonnenen FPS die erheblichen Nachteile nicht Wert.
> 
> Jetzt lasse ich sie untertaktet mit 1700 MHz GPU-Takt@900 mV laufen (HBM 1200, PT +/- 0 %), was sie letztlich so schnell macht wie alles @default (1800@1061 mV), mit dem großen Bonus, dass selbst bei The Division 2 die Lüfter nie über 2200 RPM hinaus drehen.
> 
> Leistungsmäßig ist sie trotzdem mindestens 25 % schneller als meine bis an die Schmerzgrenze übertaktete GTX 1070, dürfte also trotz Underclocking nach wie vor zwischen RTX 2070 und 2080 liegen.



1700 ist wirklich viel besser als Sweetspot, läuft bei mir auch mit 900, wenn ich auf 1750 gehe, brauche ich schon eher 975!



bigburritoboy schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings verträgt Division bei mir gefühlt fast keine Änderungen am Memory. Da schließt sich dann sporadisch das Spiel, ohne Treiberreset. Allerdings fehlt mir da ehrlich gesagt bis dato auch der Einblick in die Materie, an welchen Schräubchen gedreht gehört
> 
> Habt ihr Vorschläge, wo ich noch drehen sollte? Momentan ist für mich allerdings "Division2-stable" oberste Prioritzät, da ich das momentan am meisten spiele



Latenzreduktion AUS !


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juni 2019)

Nun, Anziehen mit 2 Linken Händen …
dies ginge ja noch  

Werde dies mit dem 80mm Lüfter unter der Seven auschecken.
Luftzufuhr oder Luftabfuhr muss ich noch ausprobieren dieser Tage.


----------



## Methusalem (23. Juni 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> 1700 ist wirklich viel besser als Sweetspot, läuft bei mir auch mit 900, wenn ich auf 1750 gehe, brauche ich schon eher 975!



Ja, ich lasse sie jetzt mit 906 mV bei 1701MHz Boost laufen, das scheint mir ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Lautheit. 

Für 1801 MHz Boost braucht sie 968 mV, das ergibt beim Sup4K  ~400 Punkte mehr (um die 7930). 

Aber was soll's, dann lieber leise und stromsparend, denn auf die letzten rausgequälten Punkte oder FPS kann ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juni 2019)

@Gurdi

Frischluft unter der Radeon Seven rein
oder 
Die warme Luft abführen nach draussen

Derzeiteinfach mal schnell mit Spagat den Lüfter reinpusten lassen.
Bringt recht wenig an GPU und TJunction Temperatur.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Juni 2019)

Teste es doch selbst Mensch.
Wie schwer kann es sein einen Lüfter mal so und mal so anzubringen und die Temperaturen zu beobachten?
Stell dich bitte nicht wie der 1. Mensch an.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juni 2019)

Habe keine Befestigungsbinder mehr, nur Spagat und schnell getestet.
Habt Euch nicht soooo


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juni 2019)

Radiallüfter und auch die Ref. der Seven interessiert die Gehäusekühlung meist recht wenig. Frischluft ist wichtiger als Abführen in dem Fall.
Problem ist ja nicht die umgebende Lufttemperatur, sondern die limitierte Kühlfläche mit zu kleinen Auslässen was hohen Druck erfordert.

Ergo, von unten kalt reinblasen bringt mehr.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Radiallüfter und auch die Ref. der Seven interessiert die Gehäusekühlung meist recht wenig. Frischluft ist wichtiger als Abführen in dem Fall.
> Problem ist ja nicht die umgebende Lufttemperatur, sondern die limitierte Kühlfläche mit zu kleinen Auslässen was hohen Druck erfordert.
> 
> Ergo, von unten kalt reinblasen bringt mehr.



Vllt wäre das ja auch noch was zum testen 

YouTube


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juni 2019)

Frau sagt, und auch mit Amazon.it gechattet 
ich solle die Karte Retournieren und auf ein Besseres Modell hoffen
Schlimmer als Samsung Ram (Jener der aktuellen Karte geht gar bis 1150 Mhz STABIL) 
und eine VID von sehr hohen 1,142 Volt ist schwer (kaum) zu toppen!

Da die Karte aber sonst überhaupt KEINE Probleme macht 
und ich nicht der Typ von Retourware, und ICH! selbst somit auch nicht B-Ware zum Neu,- bzw. vielliecht Minderpreis möchte
muss ich mir dies wirklich gut überlegen.


----------



## Eyren (24. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frau sagt, und auch mit Amazon.it gechattet
> ich solle die Karte Retournieren und auf ein Besseres Modell hoffen
> Schlimmer als Samsung Ram (Jener der aktuellen Karte geht gar bis 1150 Mhz STABIL)
> und eine VID von sehr hohen 1,142 Volt ist schwer (kaum) zu toppen!
> ...



Grundsätzlich finde ich deine Einstellung sehr gut. 
Wenn du mit der Performance zufrieden bist dann behalte die Karte.

Und wenn es dir um die Temperatur geht, da hat Alphacool so eine AIO-Lösung für die VII. Damit dürfte das Problem nicht mehr bestehen.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frau sagt, und auch mit Amazon.it gechattet
> ich solle die Karte Retournieren und auf ein Besseres Modell hoffen
> Schlimmer als Samsung Ram (Jener der aktuellen Karte geht gar bis 1150 Mhz STABIL)
> und eine VID von sehr hohen 1,142 Volt ist schwer (kaum) zu toppen!
> ...



Wenn du bei Amazon bestellt hast, dann musst du dir darum keine Sorgen machen. Wenn du ordentlich beschreibst, was das Problem ist und dass die Performance ungenügend ist, dann kann die jemand im Warehouse für ein bissl wenig erwerben, das kann es für viele schon wert machen. Kann aber auch sein, dass amazon das ganze einfach direkt abverkauft an Liquidationsfirmen in den USA/Ausland bzw diese dann die Artikel im Ausland versteigern. Damit schadest du nur dem Händler, niemanden sonst. Nur die kleinen Händler werfen das Zeug direkt zum Neupreis wieder rein.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Juni 2019)

Wieso ist denn die Performance nicht in Ordnung? Weil die Karte in den Spezifikationen läuft wie es auch sein soll? Nur weil man die Karte nicht bis an die Kotzgrenze OC kann? 

Was bringen denn die 5-7% Mehrleistung denn wirklich? Finde es toll ATIR290 das deine Einstellung so ist und du die Karte eventuell nicht zurück schickst und behältst! Deine Karte hat nichts ist halt nur kein Übertaktungswunder ! 

@Shadow nicht jeder muss eine Karte zurückschicken nur weil diese nicht seine 20MHZ mehr schafft wie in seinen Vorstellungen aber dass hatten wir ja schon ein paar Seiten vorher!



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Amazon bestellt hast, dann musst du dir darum keine Sorgen machen. Wenn du ordentlich beschreibst, was das Problem ist und dass die Performance ungenügend ist, dann kann die jemand im Warehouse für ein bissl wenig erwerben, das kann es für viele schon wert machen. Kann aber auch sein, dass amazon das ganze einfach direkt abverkauft an Liquidationsfirmen in den USA/Ausland bzw diese dann die Artikel im Ausland versteigern. *Damit schadest du nur dem Händler, niemanden sonst*. Nur die kleinen Händler werfen das Zeug direkt zum Neupreis wieder rein.



Das du nicht verstehen willst, dass dies trotzdem sch.. ist für den Händler, nicht nur der Wertverlust, sondern auch die Arbeitszeit. Wieder Kontrolle, schauen ob alles dabei ist. Wenn das nur 10 Shadows machen, kann das ein oder mehere Arbeitsplätze kosten in dieser Firma.. Ich hoffe du arbeitest in einem Unternehmen wo du nicht von Kunden so direkt abhängig bist.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Juni 2019)

Viele hängen sich nur stur an den Volt auf.
Die Chips sind unterschiedlich, meine geht mit 1800 auf 0,975 runter (VID ist 1,045). Die Karten in der Firma haben alle eine VID von 1,10 - 1,145 und mit 1800 geht die beste auf 1,025 runter. Der Unterschied beim Verbrauch liegt bei 15W von der besten zu meiner und von der schlechtesten 1800 bei 1,055 sind es 25W. Alle Karten haben den Original Kühler drauf, da Lautstärke egal ist und der Unterschied bei der Temperatur liegt bei 2 - 3° GPU und 5° HotSpot. Und KEINE der Karten packt Rockstable die 2 GHZ, wir Rendern ausschließlich mit den Karten und hier hat es noch keine geschafft länger als 45 Minuten durchzuhalten.
Ich weiß, jeder will ein OC Wunder haben, aber wie ich schon ein paar mal geschrieben habe. Der Chip ist einfach nicht für 2 GHZ gemacht, klar es gibt ein paar Karten die 2 GHZ packen und sogar auch mehr aber wozu? Der Verbrauch schnellt durch die Decke, da kommt man auch mit einer Wakü an die Grenze, da die Hotspot Temp schnell steigt.

Ist doch bei den Turing Karten auch nicht anders, nur wird einen da die Hotspot Temp. nicht angezeigt da da kein Sensor vorhanden ist. Ich möchte nicht wissen was so eine 2080 TI bei 2 GHZ für Temps erreicht beim HotSpot, ich weiß was meine 2080 TI verbraucht wenn ich sie auf 2 GHZ prügle wenn die Karte wirklich voll ausgelastet wird, da kommt jeder Luftkühler an seine Grenzen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

Also mein Mitleid mit Amazon der Heuschrecke würde sich hier tatsächlich in argen Grenzen halten.
Andererseits bringt es wie angesprochen wurde quasi nichts sich da einen zurecht zu tauschen. Bei den aktuellen Temps toastet selbst mein Sweetspot Setting die Karte in hohen Auflösungen bei 88er HotSpot und 1050mv.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Juni 2019)

Der Chip heizt einfach.
Ich achte da schon gar nicht mehr drauf, mein Setting läuft in allen Lebenslagen stabil und ich lasse mir da auch nichts mehr anzeigen. Man macht sich da nur selbst verrückt, wenn ich zum zocken komme, wird gezockt und basta.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2019)

Ich würde auch sagen Stock laufen lassen und die vcore soweit runter wie es geht, vllt sogar auf Effizienz trimmen und den sweetspot suchen.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das du nicht verstehen willst, dass dies trotzdem sch.. ist für den Händler, nicht nur der Wertverlust, sondern auch die Arbeitszeit. Wieder Kontrolle, schauen ob alles dabei ist. Wenn das nur 10 Shadows machen, kann das ein oder mehere Arbeitsplätze kosten in dieser Firma.. Ich hoffe du arbeitest in einem Unternehmen wo du nicht von Kunden so direkt abhängig bist.



Ich will da auch gar nicht so extrem wieder darauf eingehen, aber ist es eher nicht vorteilhaft für die allgemeinheit, wenn durch mehraufwand Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden? Hatte erst überlegt, du meinst, dass dadurch arbeitsplätze gestrichen werden, aber das wäre wirklich nur bei den kleinsten Händlern der Fall. Darum und auch wegen der astronomisch besseren Kulanz bestelle ich ausschließlich bei Amazon, mindfactory und notebooksbilliger..und die juckt das ganz und gar nicht, bei diesen Umsätzen, deshalb schließe ich mich da gurdi an mit meinem eingeschränkten Mitleid.

Ich hab selbst früher mal in einem kleinen PC-Laden gearbeitet und ja, das ist sehr ärgerlich, aber da war der Vertrieb im Internet noch nicht so verbreitet, die Leute haben die Waren direkt gekauft und konnten deswegen auch nicht einfach so umtauschen und wenn, ja das ist Aufwand und ja, leider wird eben der Aufwand nicht betrieben und andere kaufen dann defekte/beschädigte Ware, da keine Kapazitäten zur Kontrolle da sind. Das sind aber die Gesetze und MF und amazon werben sogar mit dem einfachen Umtausch. Daher kenne ich, was diese Händler betrifft keine Skrupel. Schau dir mal an durch welche Ausbeutung die überhaupt so groß geworden sind, ob nun Versand oder in Logistik generell...da brauch ich kein Mitleid zu haben.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Juni 2019)

Nachdem meine erste Sapphire mit 07ér Board, 1077mV@stock und Hynix-Speicher durch die Alphacool-AiO gefrittet wurde, die zweite aus dem ursprünglichen mGPU-Verbund genau das Wochenende vorher abgestoßen worden war (1131mV/Samsung, 08ér Board, Sapphire), kam die dritte und aktuell genutzte dann auch wieder aufm 08ér-Board mit 1131mV & Samsung-Speicher, diesmal von PowerColor, daher.
Begeisterung hielt sich zunächst in Grenzen, aber so gravierend sind die Unterschiede am Ende nicht, da würde ich Ralle zustimmen.
Die Differenz im Bereich des Undervolting liegt hier bei rund 40mV (968mV vs 1009mV bei 1800MHz) zwischen bestem und schlechtestem Exemplar von denen die ich selbst testen konnte.
ATIR hatte bei seiner ja auch von ca. 1010mV bei UV@stock berichtet.
Samsung HBM bekomme ich auf 1170-1180MHz ohne Spannungsanpassung, daily use mit 1150MHz ist absolut in Ordnung.

Mir ist sonst aufgefallen, dass die im WattMan integrierten Auto-OC und Auto-UV Features bei mir nur auf den 08ér-Board Karten mit höherer Stock-Spannung zuverlässig funktionieren(ten). Ob man die nutzen will lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber die 07ér Sapphire mit 1077mV@stock schmierte da immer ab. Ich vermute hier einen Zusammenhang.
Oder ist einem was bekannt, dass in den letzten Wochen treiberseitig in diesem Bereich was geändert wurde?

Da ich von Aquatuning noch nichts weiteres gehört habe zwecks neuer AiO, Austausch, Gutschrift oder ähnlichem habe ich Ende letzter Woche dann auch erstmal auf Ghettomod umgebaut.
2 x 120mm Lüfter vom alten Eiswolf für vorne, 1 x 80mm Arctic mit Tempsensor für die Rückseite des Chips, 7 x Kabelbinder und 3 x Pappstreifen senken die Lautstärke und Temperatur tatsächlich enorm!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Nachdem meine erste Sapphire mit 07ér Board, 1077mV@stock und Hynix-Speicher durch die Alphacool-AiO gefrittet wurde, die zweite aus dem ursprünglichen mGPU-Verbund genau das Wochenende vorher abgestoßen worden war (1131mV/Samsung, 08ér Board, Sapphire), kam die dritte und aktuell genutzte dann auch wieder aufm 08ér-Board mit 1131mV & Samsung-Speicher, diesmal von PowerColor, daher.
> Begeisterung hielt sich zunächst in Grenzen, aber so gravierend sind die Unterschiede am Ende nicht, da würde ich Ralle zustimmen.
> Die Differenz im Bereich des Undervolting liegt hier bei rund 40mV (968mV vs 1009mV bei 1800MHz) zwischen bestem und schlechtestem Exemplar von denen die ich selbst testen konnte.
> ATIR hatte bei seiner ja auch von ca. 1010mV bei UV@stock berichtet.
> ...



Paar genaue Zahlen dazu würden mich interessieren.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Juni 2019)

@shadow

Du weißt aber schon, dass nicht nur weil verkauf durch Amazon dort steht, dass es nicht Amazon verkauft sondern auf Kommission im Store steht! In meiner ehemaligen Bude haben wir auch über Amazon unsere Software verkauft. Also das bedeutet dass Amazon mit viel Aufwand von uns damals die Software ins Inventar genommen hat und wenn was verkauft wurde dann in Provisonsbereich der uns dann abgezogen wurde! Da es sich dann nicht rentiert hatte für beide wurden uns die Software wieder retour geschickt!

Also nicht weil da Amazon drauf steht gehört es auch ihnen. Das muss euch doch klar sein, dass da Firmen beliefern und Amazon nicht Klamotten und Gartenschläuche auf Lager kauft. Wenn also Ware dann retour kommt wird die Bude angeschrieben und darf Ersatzware liefern und das angeblich defekte bekommt dann die Firma wieder zum ansehen. Aber genug von dem Thema, wollte es nur einmal einwerfen, nicht das hier fälschlicherweise geglaubt wird, dass Amazon alles aufkauft und dann als RiesenStore alles verkauft weil es Ihnen gehört, nein da sind Händler und Firmen dahinter.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Juni 2019)

@Gurdi: 
Ausschlaggebend für den Umbau der aktuellen Karte auf Ghettomod waren vorallem die nur 93,6% stability im 3dMark 4K Ultra-Stresstest mit stock-Settings(automatic-mode) unterm Referenz-Kühler.
Von der Sapphire mit 1077mV war ich hier rund 96-97 Prozentpunkte gewohnt. HotSpot damals dann bei up to 102-105°C. 
Seiner Zeit im März/April natürlich auch mit 6-8° niedrigerer ambient Temp im Raum (18-21°C vs 25-27°C aktuell), aber eine HotSpot-Temp die Mitte Juno extrem schnell im Bereich von 107-111°C liegt war für mich auf Dauer nicht tragbar, da die Karte zu oft herunter taktet. 
An den FPS sieht man es als non HighFPS, aber dafür FreeSync-Gamer auf den ersten Blick vielleicht gar nicht all zu sehr, aber der Stresstest zeigt dann doch ganz gut auf, dass im laufenden Betrieb, immer 3840x2160 mit ziemlich hohen Settings, gut und gern 2, vielleicht sogar mal 3FPS flöten gehen. 

Mit Undervolting auf 1010-1020mV ließ sich die neue Karte dann schon ganz ordentlich bändigen. 105-107°C - aber eben kaum mehr ein Puffer nach oben vorhanden, dazu zu oft die vollen 2900rpm der drei Miefquirle auf den Ohren. 
Bin da nicht zu empfindlich, auch wenn die Karte fast auf Kopfhöhe im offenen Vector VBC-01 Benchtable läuft, aber später am Abend war dann teils schon Kompromissbereitschaft gefragt - das MOBA mit dem 1600MHz-Profil genießen, oder sich bei Standardtakt in BF V etwas die Ohren Föhnen lassen.
Die erste Sapphire ging mit Undvervolting oftmals noch in den Bereich 1900-2500rpm runter(BFV mit 60FPS Limit), da hat sich dann vllt das Potential von 40mV weniger aufm Chip bei unverändertem PT öfter mal positiv hervorgetan - rein Leistungstechnisch sind die Unterschiede aber wohl vernachlässigbar.

Mit der Ghettomod fahre ich jetzt standard die 1800MHz bei 1009mV und PT +10%. HotSpot wandert zwischen 80-100°C und das eben bei entspannten 26,5°C ambient im Raum.(2x120mm @1400-1500rpm übers Mainboard gesteuert)
Stresstest erreicht reproduzierbar die 99,6% stability und teils ist es echt verwunderlich, wie wenn ich gestern aus Anthem rausgehe und im GPU-Z als auch WattMan maximal 2000MHz GPU-Takt, sowie 1180MHz HBM-Takt ausgelesen sehe. 
Also eigentlich soll Sie ja nur bis 1800MHz, bzw. 1150MHz hochgehen, aber wenn Sie Spaß dran hat höher zu takten stört es mich natürlich nicht 

Die Veredelung der Mod mit Pappstreifen bringen meinem HotSpot vllt 2-3°C, weil es einfach den Luftstrom der Lüfter mehr durch die Kühlerfinnen zwingt.
Der rückseitig auf den Chip blasende 80mm Fan bringt dann nochmal 2-3°. Hier profitieren augenscheinlich aber besonders die VRM´s. Mache dadurch gut und gern 10-20°C niedrigere Temp´s auf diesen aus (50-52°C vs up to 70-71°C). Das entlastet dann vermutlich einfach den Ref-Kühlkörper nochmal etwas.

Die vorn montierten 2 x 120mm vom alten Vega64 GPX haben dank Ihrer AiO Herkunft sicherlich einen ganz vernünftigen statischen Luftdruck und 1400-1500rpm mit diesen sind dann echt was anderes, als die sonst oft gesehenen 2900rpm der drei ursprünglich aufgeflanschten.
Dass die Karte durch den Umbau letzlich auf triple, womöglich sogar eher quad-Slotbreite angewachsen ist stört mich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt in keiner Weise. Einen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnt Sie jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr, aber für die Zeitüberbrückung bis zur Klärung des GPX-Sachverhalts haben sich der Bastel- und SoDa-Material-Einsatz für mich absolut gelohnt.

Hoffe ich konnte unserem Mit-Urvater der Radeon VII GhettoMods damit in angemessener Weise Rede & Antwort stehen  beste Grüße Digger


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

80-100HotSpot sind ja wirklich nicht übel bei den aktuellen Temps, der Lüfter am Package gefällt mir. Leider fehlt mir da der Platz.
Die aktuellen Temps sind aber auch übel, meine Karte toastet sich auch fleißig durch Anno 1800 aktuell. Gleich mal schaun was der Spectre(Convertibel) zu den aktuellen Ambient sagt, der ist nämlich auch böse Overclocked


----------



## bigburritoboy (24. Juni 2019)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal die Tipps umgesetzt und hab bis dato die 70° Hotspot bei 27° Raumtemperatur und 1950/1200 bei 1090mv.
Wassertemp weiß ich leider nicht, da ich zwar nen Fühler gekauft, aber keinen passenden Anschluss am MB hab 

So gesehen war Wasser die beste Entscheidung. Wenn ich irgendwann ne andere Karte hab, gibts einfach n anderen Fullcover und fertig. Von daher: gut investierte 500 Euro 

Edith sagt:die Abstürze waren vermutlich durch MSI Afterburner fabriziert. Momentan hab ich in Division 2 Ruhe. Oder sie haben ninjagepatched. Wer weiß das bei dem Publisher so genau


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Juni 2019)

Hehe, Anno1800 hat mich in der Alpha/Beta nicht so ganz vom Setting überzeugen können. 2205 fand ich damals klasse, aber ich hatte mich zwischenzeitlich vom Origin- und Xbox-Gamepass überzeugen lassen, das geht vom Angebot ziemlich in Ordnung. State of Decay 2 beste überhaupt mit netten Leuten 
Wo du dein Spectre Convertible erwähnst fällt mir ein ich muss meinem Bro mal wieder ans Treiberupdate auf seinem HP Envy x360 mit Ryzen APU erinnern. 
Hoffe dabei aber auch man findet bald eine App im MS Store um die ReLive-Streaming Qualitäten vom Hauptrechner aus auf meinem Surface Go ausspielen zu können. Andorid/iOS-only für die App ist für mich echt suboptimal 

HotSpot bin ich jetzt auch echt froh drüber - mal sehen ob ich noch eurem Ratschlag folge und die Rückseitigen Schrauben nach Aufwärmphase nachziehe. Glaub ich lass mangels Notwendigkeit aber aktuell noch die Finger davon.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> HotSpot bin ich jetzt auch echt froh drüber - mal sehen ob ich noch eurem Ratschlag folge und die Rückseitigen Schrauben nach Aufwärmphase nachziehe. Glaub ich lass mangels Notwendigkeit aber aktuell noch die Finger davon.



Das ist schnell erledigt. So sieht das aus wenn das Teil warm unter Druck steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Juni 2019)

Starke Pics. Vllt versuch ich´s morgen doch mal. Bißchen geht immer


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Starke Pics. Vllt versuch ich´s morgen doch mal. Bißchen geht immer



Ich hab das Pad unter Druck abgeschliffen, dann konnte man gut sehen wie es sich auf der Karte bei Hitze verhält. Im kalten Zustand ist es ganz anders von derKonsistenz und dem Aussehen.

Der Spectre hält sich übrigens wacker,auch im harten Anno 1800 Szenario wo GPU und CPU gefordert sind und die 60 Watt Powerbudget schon zu kämpfen haben. Wobei ich zugeben muss das der Lappi kühle Balkonluft spendiert bekommen hat.Kam mir und der Gerät zugute 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juni 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nochmal die Tipps umgesetzt und hab bis dato die 70° Hotspot bei 27° Raumtemperatur und 1950/1200 bei 1090mv.
> Wassertemp weiß ich leider nicht, da ich zwar nen Fühler gekauft, aber keinen passenden Anschluss am MB hab



welches Board hast du?


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Juni 2019)

Radeon Vega 64 verkauft um 320 Euro  (Limited Edition)
und die Seven wird definitiv behalten, auch wenn kein OC Wunder und UV Profi.

Zumindest 1801 mit 1040 mV läuft mal durch (Metro Exodus, Farcry 5, Dirt Rally 2)
GPU um die 79 Grad 
TJunction 110 bis 111 Grad

Optimierung nach unten möglich
und 1701 läuft mit 975 mV zu 100 Pro mit weitaus leiserem Lüfter (2150 bis 2550 U/Min)
bei besseren Temperaturen und fast immer stabilen 17xx Mhz.


----------



## hks1981 (25. Juni 2019)

Wie hoch darf eigentlich bei der Seven die Tjunction maximal sein?


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Juni 2019)

115°, dann drosselt die Karte langsam.
Die von ATIR290 ist schon sehr grenzwertig, das würde ich so auf Dauer nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## Methusalem (25. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 115°, dann drosselt die Karte langsam.
> Die von ATIR290 ist schon sehr grenzwertig, das würde ich so auf Dauer nicht laufen lassen.



Wo hast du die 115 °C her?


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Juni 2019)

Von Tests.
Meine war noch nie so hoch aber es gibt Tests wo die Karte anfing zu throtteln sobald die 115° geknackt wurden.

Von TechPowerUp


> Once Junction Temperature reaches 115°C, the card will start throttling a little bit to keep the temperature below 115°C.]


----------



## bigburritoboy (25. Juni 2019)

@drstoecker MSI X370 gaming pro carbon


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2019)

Bereits ab 109Grad verliert die Karte an Leistung. Ab 115 wird stark gedrosselt.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Juni 2019)

Ja, ab 109 Grad sind Abfall Szenen des GPU Taktes ersichtlich
Dies sehe ich zur Genüge … Aber im Sommer wird ja weniger gezockt  

Dies meine ich:

https://abload.de/img/stock1801mhzmit1041mvz6kn2.png


----------



## Stiffmeister (25. Juni 2019)

Hab eben die Nachricht bekommen, dass der neue Fullcover in den Versand geht.
Da ich jetzt aber den Bykski Kühler bereits montiert habe, werde ich diesen wohl hier im Forum im entsprechenden Thread  anbieten.


----------



## sifusanders (25. Juni 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hab eben die Nachricht bekommen, dass der neue Fullcover in den Versand geht.
> Da ich jetzt aber den Bykski Kühler bereits montiert habe, werde ich diesen wohl hier im Forum im entsprechenden Thread  anbieten.



Eines Tages hol ich mir auch mal ne Wasserkühlung, aber ich brauch erstmal Jemanden, der mir die Grundzüge beibringt. Wartung, und potentielle Fehlerquellen bei schlechter Installation (von mir) machen mir da einfach nur zu viele Sorgen. Zudem bräuchte ich wohl nen neues Gehäuse, meshify C könnte dann doch zu klein sein um ne vernünftige Wasserkühlung drin zu haben.
Bin auch gespannt auf die Werte mit der hoffentlich nun nicht Karten-zerstörenden AiO von alphacool.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Juni 2019)

@Stiffmeister Musstest du ALC noch irgendwas schreiben, oder haben sie den Kühler nun einfach versandt?


----------



## weed93 (25. Juni 2019)

JW Evolution crasht manchmal weis nicht warum interessanter weise nur die gekaufte version. die pirated version nicht einmal extra getestet.........warum soll ich zahlen wenn eh nicht geht frechheit.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Juni 2019)

Wegen JW habe ich AMD eine Nachricht geschrieben.
Mit der 2080 TI läuft das Game sauber, mit der Seven egal mit welchem Setting crasht das Game, mal nach kurzer Zeit, mal läuft es paar Stunden.
Scheint ein Treiber Problem zu sein oder ein Problem in Verbindung mit der Seven. Müsste mal mit der Vega 64 gegentesten aber aktuell keine Lust.


----------



## sulik (26. Juni 2019)

Hab da mal ne Frage an Euch Leute:

Auf der Bykski Seite kann ich keine Komplett Wakü-Pakete mehr auswählen.
Hättet Ihr bitte eine komplette (Warenkorb?) Aufstellung für mich, wo ich einfach direkt auf Bestellen gehen kann? 

Das wird dann meine erste Wasserkühlung.
Okay, eine Corsair AIO habe ich mittlerweile auch, dies aber auch nur weil der Noctua D15 keinen PLatz zwischen Kühler und der Radeon VII hat.
Habe vor mir einen Kühler bzw. Lüfter auf die Rückseite der GPU zu setzen -ganz wie es Edelhamster es gemacht hat. 

Ich danke Euch schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Stiffmeister (26. Juni 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Stiffmeister Musstest du ALC noch irgendwas schreiben, oder haben sie den Kühler nun einfach versandt?



Moin, habe nur geschrieben, dass sie mir bitte sagen sollen wann der Kühler in den Versand geht.
Dann wurde ich noch einmal gefragt ob ich gleich für die 50€ Gutschrift noch ware mitbestellen möchte, da dann der Versand wegen dem kostenlosen Kühler auch noch gratis wäre.
Habe dann einfach mit "nein" geantwortet und 2 Stunden später hatte ich die Versandbestätigung samt Tracking.


----------



## weed93 (26. Juni 2019)

YouTube

Der hat nen super channel nur die seven vielleicht interessiert es wenn.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2019)

hat man bei der VII eig bessere Temps wenn man das Graphitpad gegen Wärmeleitpaste tauscht?


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Juni 2019)

Mit dem Ref. Kühler nicht wirklich.
1 - 2 eventuell, zahlt sich meiner Meinung nicht aus.


----------



## Stiffmeister (26. Juni 2019)

Wasserkühler für die VII ist heute eingetroffen


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat man bei der VII eig bessere Temps wenn man das Graphitpad gegen Wärmeleitpaste tauscht?



Ja ein wenig, aber dafür muss man dann schauen das die Tjunction passt.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2019)

Ooooh, kommt da etwa eine super 5950XT? 

SAPPHIRE registers Radeon RX 5950/5900 (XT), RX 5850/5800 (XT) series at EEC - VideoCardz.com


Edit: Könnte sogar eine Dual-GPU werden....


----------



## Elistaer (26. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ooooh, kommt da etwa eine super 5950XT?
> 
> SAPPHIRE registers Radeon RX 5950/5900 (XT), RX 5850/5800 (XT) series at EEC - VideoCardz.com
> 
> ...


Also wie damals die 7995 oder so ähnlich, die 7870 wäre dann eine Version der 5750 und die 7850 die normale 7850.

Tante Edit: die 5800 wäre dieses Jahr noch nice auch wenn ich das nicht glaube sonst gäbe es doch zumindest einen Leak. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ooooh, kommt da etwa eine super 5950XT?
> 
> SAPPHIRE registers Radeon RX 5950/5900 (XT), RX 5850/5800 (XT) series at EEC - VideoCardz.com
> 
> ...



Fraglich nur wann die Modelle erscheinen. Wenn die GPU´s zeitnah kämen, wäre das schon sehr interessant.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Fraglich nur wann die Modelle erscheinen. Wenn die GPU´s zeitnah kämen, wäre das schon sehr interessant.



Die schreiben ja "Apparently Sapphire is **preparing** quite a few Radeon RX 5000 models:[...]"


----------



## Elistaer (26. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die schreiben ja "Apparently Sapphire is **preparing** quite a few Radeon RX 5000 models:[...]"


Ist im Grunde nix anderes wie es Nvidia gemacht hatte vor der Navi Ankündigung. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2019)

Nur dass so ein Dual-GPU Monster wirklich das Attribut super verdient.


----------



## Dudelll (26. Juni 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die schreiben ja "Apparently Sapphire is **preparing** quite a few Radeon RX 5000 models:[...]"



Die schreiben aber auch :

"We suspect that these are just placeholders. Sapphire simply registered all possible trademarks to save time" 

Klingt für mich auch eher einfach nach dem vorsichtshalber sichern von Namen und nicht nach in nächster Zeit erscheinender Karten.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Klingt für mich auch eher einfach nach dem vorsichtshalber sichern von Namen und nicht nach in nächster Zeit erscheinender Karten.



Ja ja, so viel Realismus will hier keiner hören...


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2019)

Sapphire weiß ganz sicher was von AMD kommt, ich denke nicht das man dort auf Verdacht reserviert.


----------



## Elistaer (26. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sapphire weiß ganz sicher was von AMD kommt, ich denke nicht das man dort auf Verdacht reserviert.


Da gehe ich sogar mit, als solo Board partner wie zb asrock bei den gpus wissen die genau was geplant ist, nicht umsonst war Sapphire bis auf die 280er Serie immer die beste Wahl von Kühler usw. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2019)

hier hat der roman nochmal einen interessanten test mit der seven gemacht

YouTube


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juni 2019)

Die 3 Lüfter pusten also die erwärmte Luft Richtung Gehäuseunterseite,
somit ist ein Einblasen der Luft suboptimal und die Luft muss unter der Radeon Seven abgeführt werden …


----------



## R7justandonly (27. Juni 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Die 3 Lüfter pusten also die erwärmte Luft Richtung Gehäuseunterseite,
> somit ist ein Einblasen der Luft suboptimal und die Luft muss unter der Radeon Seven abgeführt werden …



Nein, die Lüfter benötigen kühle Frischluft und drücken sie (teils auch bedingt durch den Radeon-Schriftzug, der die Finnen abdeckt) in Richtung Mainboard, wo sie bei mir die Kühlung weiterer wichtiger Elemente übernimmt. In einem normalen Gehäuse mit 90 Grad Aufbau (und nicht liegend) entweicht die warme Luft dann nach oben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juni 2019)

Navi unboxing

YouTube


----------



## weed93 (27. Juni 2019)

was hat navi mit der radeon 7 zu tun. macht extra thread. ? wie bei den anderen auch wird ja zeit^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juni 2019)

falscher Thread


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2019)

Neuer Treiber 19.6.3 ist draußen!


----------



## weed93 (27. Juni 2019)

Wie läuft der? traut sich wer zu opfern?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2019)

Laut Notes hat sich wenig getan, ich schau mir den Treiber aber mal an.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Navi unboxing
> 
> YouTube



Video ist down.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2019)

Ich habe nach etwas längerer Pause und relativ vielen Treiberversionen mal wieder OC probiert. Es ist immer noch derselbe Status. Die Karte schmiert mir bei einem Takt über 1840MHz gnadenlos ab...

Da wird wohl kein Treiber jemals mehr helfen. Aber es ist in Ordnung. Ich taste mich allmählich an den Workstationeinsatz heran und das macht sehr viel Spaß mit dem geilen Speicher.


----------



## weed93 (27. Juni 2019)

nur 1840? komme auf gut 2000 mit standarkühler aber dann 350 watt plus. und 2900 rpm durchgehend ^^ aber es läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2019)

Treiber ändert nichts großartig.


----------



## sifusanders (27. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Treiber ändert nichts großartig.



AMD hat immer noch noch nicht unter known issues die hbm-clock probleme mit chill und gpu acceleration  
glaub da wird sich nichts mehr für mich tun


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> nur 1840? komme auf gut 2000 mit standarkühler[...]



Streu ruhig Salz in die Wunde.


----------



## weed93 (27. Juni 2019)

Ach was der verbrauch steigt auch gewaltig also ist es nicht wert imo. Meine ist so schnell wie Stock braucht aber 100 Watt weniger definitiv klüger mit dem Kühler, der Chip heizt einfach selbst bei nur 1500mhz bei 800mv weiter runter geht nid.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Ach was der verbrauch steigt auch gewaltig also ist es nicht wert imo. Meine ist so schnell wie Stock braucht aber 100 Watt weniger definitiv klüger mit dem Kühler, der Chip heizt einfach selbst bei nur 1500mhz bei 800mv weiter runter geht nid.



Bündelt ja auch 16GB Ram noch mit auf dem Package.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juni 2019)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-6-3

F1 2019 Support

Mit Navi Release sollte die Seven nochmals einen Schub bekommen
zudem die Neuen Settings …


YouTube


----------



## weed93 (27. Juni 2019)

Das game läuft gut auf Radeons wie Battlefield.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Juni 2019)

War mir noch gar nicht bekannt, dass Vega10, 12 und 20 bei aktiviertem HBCC eine andere GFX ID als Standard haben. 
Somit derer zwei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Juni 2019)

Doppelpost - bitte löschen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Video ist down.


hier hats jemand reuploaded

aber in schlechter Quali

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juni 2019)

Sieht ja s von mal nicht übel aus. Da sollte eigentlich auch wieder der Morpheus passen.


----------



## hks1981 (28. Juni 2019)

Schaut schick aus. Wäre toll das frische Luft hinten zugeführt werden kann, dass die Karte schön leise bleibt, dann würde ich mir auch dieses Schmuckstück holen. Schade das er diese noch nicht eingebaut und einen Test damit gezeigt hat


----------



## Methusalem (28. Juni 2019)

So, mit dem 19.6.3 - Treiber mal ein paar Sup4K-Ergebnisse + HWiNFO64, nun ja, Infos 

GPU-Takt MHz \Spannung mV\HBM Takt MHz\Leistungsgrenze %

1801\1061\1000\0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1801\1061\1200\0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1801\968\1200\0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1701\906\1200\0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Treiber ist für mich der bisher überzeugendste.

edit: Da ich alles mitgeloggt habe, könnte ich mit den HWiNFO - Werten entsprechende Diagramme erstellen, also wer ein Bedürfnis danach hat, kann sich hier ja mal melden.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte den Eindruck der Takt verhält sich etwas
Anders als vorher.


----------



## sifusanders (28. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Eindruck der Takt verhält sich etwas
> Anders als vorher.



Kannst Du das ein bisschen näher erläutern? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Methusalem (28. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Eindruck der Takt verhält sich etwas
> Anders als vorher.



Bei mir sind durch die Bank alle Benchmark-Ergebnisse besser als mit den Treibern davor. Möglicherweise ist das ja ein Indiz für ein verändertes Taktverhalten.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juni 2019)

ich schau mir das heute Abend mal etwas näher an, meine Referenzwerte sind aufgrund der sehr hohen Temperaturen nicht ganz passend aktuell.


----------



## sulik (28. Juni 2019)

Würdet Ihr Euch die Version 2 der Alphacool AIO holen?
Hab da echt Angst davor... 

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M02 - Black | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Habe noch einen 120er Radiator meiner Vega AIO hier liegen.
Den würde ich dann in den Loop mit einbinden.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juni 2019)

Also ich glaube nicht das man so doof ist und den Fehler zwei mal macht.Hat die sicher ein paar Euro gekostet.


----------



## sifusanders (28. Juni 2019)

So Herr Gurdi,
wie schaut es aus mit dem Treiber?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2019)

Kann keine Änderungen feststellen.


----------



## hks1981 (30. Juni 2019)

Was mich bei den neuen Treibern massiv nervt, dass ich den Wattman immer neu einstellen muss bzw das Profil laden. Wieso kann AMD dies nicht schon bei der Install berücksichtigen? Da reicht doch ein Registry Eintrag aus 1=On 0=Off und schon braucht man da nicht mehr darüber nachdenken. Vielleicht kennt ihr aber einen Trick den ich übersehen habe.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was mich bei den neuen Treibern massiv nervt, dass ich den Wattman immer neu einstellen muss bzw das Profil laden. Wieso kann AMD dies nicht schon bei der Install berücksichtigen? Da reicht doch ein Registry Eintrag aus 1=On 0=Off und schon braucht man da nicht mehr darüber nachdenken. Vielleicht kennt ihr aber einen Trick den ich übersehen habe.



Ich nehm an du meinst nach der Installation des Treibers. Da wirst du nicht viel machen können.


----------



## hks1981 (30. Juni 2019)

Ja genau! Das könnte AMD so einfach lösen mit einem Upgrade anstatt sturem neu Installieren oder einfach eine Check Datei bei der Install mitnehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja genau! Das könnte AMD so einfach lösen mit einem Upgrade anstatt sturem neu Installieren oder einfach eine Check Datei bei der Install mitnehmen.



Das Problem ist aber das eine gewisse Gefahr  besteht das dies dann beim booten instabil wäre. Das wird man nicht machen.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das man so doof ist und den Fehler zwei mal macht.Hat die sicher ein paar Euro gekostet.


Vpp755?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (1. Juli 2019)

Was ich schon immer fragen wollte: 

Taktet eure 7 den Bus Speed runter im Idle?
Meine läuft durchgängig auf 3.0 x16, seit dem Tag wo ich sie eingebaut hab.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Juli 2019)

Ja tut sie, fährt auf PCIe 1.0 1x runter, so wie es sein soll.
Hast eventuell ein Programm laufen was den Idle Mode verhindert?


----------



## DARPA (1. Juli 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ja tut sie, fährt auf PCIe 1.0 1x runter, so wie es sein soll.
> Hast eventuell ein Programm laufen was den Idle Mode verhindert?



Ok, interessant.
Also eigentlich kein Tool, was andere Karten daran hindert, den Bus Speed zu ändern.

Aber bei mir leuchtet auch seit Tag 1 mit der 7 die VGA LED aufm Board ^^

Naja, aber im Grunde auch egal. Sie rennt ja ordentlich.


----------



## sulik (1. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was ich schon immer fragen wollte:
> 
> Taktet eure 7 den Bus Speed runter im Idle?
> Meine läuft durchgängig auf 3.0 x16, seit dem Tag wo ich sie eingebaut hab.



Wo kann ich den aktuellen Bus Speed sehen?

Hab mal in GPU-Z & in den Adrenalin Einstellungen geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. 
GPU-Z zeigt doch den maximalen Bus Speed an oder?


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Juli 2019)

Hm

OK, ich rudere zurück. Die neueste GPU-Z Version zeigt auch PCIe 3.0 16x an. Ist also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2019)

Wüsste jetzt auch nicht das die Karte den PCI Ex in den Sparmodus versetzt.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Juli 2019)

Und geben nun alle Ihre Radon VII wieder her und holen sich RDNA´ s Navi XT

Würde eine RX 5800 / 5900 Zeitnah kommen mit 16GB wäre dies etwas anderes … Aber wer weiss … Vielleicht gar Nvidia selbst am ehesten.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Juli 2019)

Wenn Wang´s Aussagen Bestand haben, sollte Mitte/Ende Q1 2020 mit dem Radeon VII Nachfolger zu rechnen sein. (1 Jahresrythmus) 
In 4-5 Monaten könnten somit die ersten Gerüchte durchsickern.
Ich hatte von bis zu 80 CU´s und 5120Shadern geträumt, Roadmaps ist aber  zu entnehmen, dass Navi21 auf RDNA2 Basis, mit teilweise zur Verfügung  stehenden Raytracing Effekten(vermutlich vorrangig Spiegelungen gemeint)  die in Hardware beschleunigt werden können, doch schon auf 7nm+ (EUV)  setzen könnte.
 Mit 80 CU´s läge man dann aber bei bestimmt 400mm² Die-Size. Weiß nicht wie realisitsch das für AMD´s ersten 7nm+ Chip wäre, da es kostenmäßig wohl nur noch knapp unter Nvidia´s aktuellem TU102 liegen würde, auch wenn 7nm+ seit April19 in der Massenproduktion(Smartphones?) ist. 

60-64 CU´s und 3840-4096 RDNA2  Shader auf dann vllt wieder 310-330mm², wie auch jetzt Vega20, könnten  in Q1/2020, mit EUV-Belichtung und HBM2 anstatt GDDR6, ein Leistungsplus  von +40-60% gegenüber Navi10 mit sich bringen.
In 4K Gaming vermute  ich Navi10 noch rund 15% hinter der VII. Navi21 würde in meinem Anwendungsszenario dann also wieder +25-30% Mehrleistung auf die VII bedeuten, was aber klar zu wenig wäre um nächstes Jahr im absoluten HighEnd anzugreifen. 

Hoffe daher Sie haben mit RDNA2 doch die seit Ewigkeiten kolportierte 64 CU Grenze aufgesprengt und gehen richtig ins HighEnd. 
Mit der angenommen Die-Size für bis zu 80 CU´s (~400mm²) wären Preise im vierstelligen Bereich aber natürlich vorprogrammiert.

Zwecks Terminierung gab es dann ja noch das Gerücht die Navi20 Instinct Karte hat sich von Q4/19  auf Q1/20 verschoben. Wenns blöd läuft zeigt das GPU-Z Fenster am Ende also doch eher Mai/Juni 2020 für Navi21, aber jut, was ich eigentlich sagen will, ich warte und steige von der VII nicht auf die neue Mittelklasse um


----------



## Minalion (3. Juli 2019)

Da ich absolut nur in 4k spiele bleib ich auch bei meiner 7 bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## gaussmath (3. Juli 2019)

@Edelhamster: Die 50-60% hast du doch unabhängig von der Auflösung auf die 5700XT oben drauf. Die 2080 Ti sollte sogar relativ stressfrei geschlagen werden.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Juli 2019)

Der aktuelle Touring Super-Aufguss wird Nvidia nicht daran hindern innerhalb der nächsten 6-9 Monate mit Ampere in 7nm+ um die Ecke zu kommen und dann ist die 2080ti nicht mehr die Konkurrenz.
In meinen Gedanken spielt ansonsten noch so ein bißchen mit, mehr Shader = besser auszulasten in höheren Auflösungen. Ob das dann noch Gültigkeit hat weiß ich natürlich nicht. 
Freu mich echt auf die Test´s nächste Woche und ob es RDNA1 schafft in gewissen Games zu überraschen.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juli 2019)

Radeon VII soll es laut Igor  @Tomshardware nicht mehr Lange geben.
Kommt wohl Ersatz und/ Oder ist Navi Custom echt so schnell dann...


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Juli 2019)

Klar, die Seven wird weggeworfen.
Ich meine, ist ja nichts mehr Wert, jetzt wo die RTX Super die Seven in Grund und Boden Rechnet, die Navis durch die Bank schneller sein werden. Wer gibt sich da noch mit einer so langsamen und grotten schlechten alten Vega Karte zufrieden?!

Achtung Ironie.
Also wirklich ATIR290, manchmal frage ich mich wie du auf solch fragen kommst.


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Juli 2019)

Er meint wohl eher, dass die Karten eol gehen. Eventuell werden die gebuchten Kapazitäten für die neuen Karten benötigt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juli 2019)

Solange keine schnellere Karte da ist, gibt es keinen Grund die Karte EOL zu schicken wenn man einfach den Preis absenken kann.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juli 2019)

Du meinst die Seven fällt gar auf 549 Euro ab,- um mit der RTX 2070 Super mitzuhalten.
Jene hat RTX die Konkurrenz dafür volle Bandbreite und 16GB HBM² Speicher.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juli 2019)

Wird sich wohl Richtung 600 bewegen.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. Juli 2019)

Die VII hat nach wie vor nur ein Problem: Den Stock-Kühler als Konsequenz, dass es keine Custom-Modelle gibt. Gute Customs bei der Karte mit potentem Kühlsystem..das wäre schon was. 600 Euro für ne gute VII Nitro+ die schon so auf 1900-2000 boosted und die RTX 2070 super und gar die 2080 wären wieder geschlagen, oder halt manuelles OC.

Navi ist generell...nunja, eigentlich fast nutzlos. Ich war geschockt, als ich gesehen hab, welche Leistungskategorie damit bedient werden soll. Eigentlich genau die, welche aktuell die V56 und V64 einhalten. Navis vorteil sind Architektur-Verbesserungen und natürlich die Leistungsaufnahme, aber für 230/320 Euro für V56/V64, welche mit Optimierung locker mit RTX2060/2070 mithalten können und ggf nur marginal schlechtere Performance liefern...wo ist da der Sinn? Verstehe das wer will, ich verstehe es nicht. Wenn die Vega-Karten noch günstiger werden, dann sind die Karten auch jetzt noch ein No-Brain-Kauf für jeden, der bis WQHD spielen will. Dafür reichen die Karten noch immer...man bedenke...230 für eine gute V56...und andere wollen dafür 400-530 ausgeben? Was? xD


----------



## LDNV (4. Juli 2019)

Der Sinn liegt darin: Leuten die eben nicht optimieren wollen und Out of the box eine schnelle Karte die recht wenig verbraucht haben wollen - zu bedienen, denen aber RTX 2060 / 2070 zu teuer ist. 

In den Benchmarks out of the box besser da zu stehen.
Somit das Image zu verbessern. 
Ein neues Produkt gelauncht zu haben. 
Vll auch mit der neuen Architektur Erfahrungen zu sammeln, besonders was Auslasung / Treiber angeht um mit den größeren Karten dann direkt besser am Start zu sein und nicht erst nach Treiber XY wie üblich. 

Somit Potenziell mehr Interesse zu wecken bei den wirklich größeren Karten - sofern die dann mal da sind. 

Klar ist Navi in jetziger Form für uns uninteressant die eine VII / Vega 64/56 optimiert im Tower stecken haben. 
Ich glaube auch nicht das Navi so massiv viel Reserve zum Tweaken haben wird wie die Vegas.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2019)

Wie wäre es mit günstigeren Produktionskosten? Navi scheint ja doch deutlich weniger Materialaufwand zu benötigen um das selbe Ergebnis zu erreichen.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. Juli 2019)

Auch alles wahr, keine Frage, aber die wichtigste Frage bleibt ja immer der Nutzen für den User und der geht auf beiden Seiten gerade ein wenig unter. Aber mal schauen, der Konter von Nvidia ist eigentlich Super (hehe ), da es beide Hersteller zwingen wird die Preise noch weiter nach unten zu schrauben, bis wir dann ordentliche Preise haben 

PS: Hab leider meine AIO von Alphacool noch immer nicht bekommen, aber geschenkter Gaul und so. Werd mich nächste Woche mal melden bei ALC.


----------



## LDNV (4. Juli 2019)

Also aktuell, und das auch rückblickend auf die letzten Jahre betrachtet, also nicht nur im Vergleich jetzt zu den grünen, finde ich die roten Preise durchaus angemessen. 

Also ne Vega 56 darf man ja durchaus als mittelklasse bezeichnen, da sind ~ 250€ schon echt in Ordnung. 
Vega 64 ist da ja schon gehobenere Mittelklasse , was für ~350 auch in Ordnung geht.  (Auch wenn ich bei der differenz und den Wissen über die Karten beim neukauf zur 56 greifen würde. ) 

Das ist billiger als zu Maxwell Zeiten GTX 970 / 980 / R9 390 / 390x angesiedelt waren. 

Die VII pendelt da eigentlich schon auf guten Niveau, ist mir aber dennoch- persönlich - nen stück zu teuer für das bissel an mehr gegenüber der 64er. 

Schade nur, aber genauso auch verständlich, das Navi wohl ebenfalls ein kleinen Preis rutsch nach oben macht. 
Man Orientiert sich halt an der Konkurrenz... und bei der klappt es ja ganz gut mit derartigen Preisen.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juli 2019)

Oh Gott, gut die VII gekauft zu haben:

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT and RX 5700 review leaks out - VideoCardz.com

Unter QHD ca. 10-12% dahinter, manchmal aber auch nur um die 5%
und bei Vulkan nochmals langsamer als vermutet.
Einzig unter FHD spielt die Navi die Muskeln aus und unter 4K wird Navi nochmals federn lassen, Wetten!

OK, Customs kommen der VII wohl sehr sehr nahe, aber da ist der Fade Beigeschmack der 8GB
Werden 16GB zugelassen,- und hohes OC ist die VII wirklich langsam EOL würdig.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Juli 2019)

Laut den Benchmarks liegen die Karten genau dort wo sie sollen.
Weiß nicht was du erwartet hast, die Karten werden sich wenn das stimmt richtig gut verkaufen.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Juli 2019)

So und wenn die diese Karte für 350€ raushauen wäre das ein Erfolg für die Karte!


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juli 2019)

Ja, dies weiss ich
Aber warum KEINE 4K Benchmarks und der Launch Zeitgleich mit den CPU´s
Da will man wohl vom Anderen etwas  "Ablenken"


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Juli 2019)

Post bitte löschen. Ich halt die Schnüss.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Juli 2019)

Sorry, wer verkauft nun seine Seven und holt sich Navi XT - oder XT Customs
Oder die 50 Jahre Edition?


----------



## rumpeLson (6. Juli 2019)

Ich frag mich wieso man seine VII gegen eine Navi Karte eintauschen sollte? Navi wird architukturell für AMD einen ähnlichen Schritt darstellen wie Maxwell für Nvidia. Abgesehen von der Energieeffezienz werden aber die derzeitigen Navi Karten keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber der Seven haben. Vermutlich wirds in dem ein oder anderen Szenario zwischen der 5700XT und der VII mal recht eng werden, aber im Großen und Ganzen sollte die VII sich doch sichtbar gehaupten können. 
Für Neuanschaffungen hingegen wird interessant sein, wie sich die Preise entwickeln. Hier wäre es wünschenswert wenn sich die VII preislich etwas der 2070 Super annähern würde.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2019)

Mal sehn ob die Vegas etwas von der Treiberpflege profitieren können.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Juli 2019)

Ich denke schon, die Architektur von Navi ist ja nicht komplett neu.
Ich sehe auch keinen Grund mir wegen Navi die Seven madig zu reden, jeder der die Karte kauft weiß worauf er sich einlässt. Bei der Karte MUSS man selbst Hand anlegen und am besten auf Wakü umbauen um das ganze Potenzial nutzen zu können. Ich meine, bei heißen Tagen kommt auch mein Morpheus 2 in schwitzen wenn ich den Chip Richtung 2 GHZ prügle, da schnellt die GPU Temp. auf knapp 80° und die HotSpot Temp. geht auf über 110°
Aber 24/7 läuft die Karte bei mir mit 1850 / 1150 MHZ bei 0,975 Volt. Da habe ich noch genügend Kühlreserven und in meinem Case / Wohnung ist es das Optimum aus Verbrauch / FPS und Lautstärke, da ich die Lüfter vom Accelero Aufbau auf max. 1000 laufen lassen kann. Lustigerweise gehen die bei der Seven nur bis max. 1800 obwohl die 2000 machen können. Bei meiner alten 1080 TI laufen die auch mit max. 2000 - 2050 RPM.

Da sind Wakü einfach im Vorteil.
Aktuell habe ich nur keine Lust / Zeit, in 3 Wochen steht mein Urlaub an und ich muss meine Vertretung einschulen, da mach ich aktuell eh genügend Überstunden und den Rest meiner Zeit widme ich lieber meiner kleinen und meiner Frau. Nach dem Urlaub habe ich sicher wieder etwas mehr Zeit, dann wird komplett auf AMD umgestellt.
So ein 3900 Ryzen lacht mich schon die ganze Zeit an und wenn man da keine großen Einbußen hat, wird es ein X470 Chipsatz. Aber da  warte ich erstmal Tests ab.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2019)

Neue CPU ist bei mir auch gesetzt, denke es wird der 12Kerner.HT abschalten und ab dafür.Ich kaufe aber glaube ich direkt ne aktuelle Plattform dann,sollwieder 3-4Jahre halten.Mit 12 Kernen sehe ich mich da entspannt der Dinge entgegensehen. GraKa hat auch 16Gb Vram, da hab ich erstmal meine Ruhe.

Die aktuellen Temps machen meinem Morpheus auch etwas zu schaffen. Der2Ghz Build kratzt da auch hart an der Tempgrenze und übersteigt partiell die 100Grad HotSpot. Mit den Lüftern hatte ich einen ähnlichen Fall, nachdem ich routinemäßig dasY-Kabel getauscht habe drehten die Lüfter dann korrekt voll auf.
Evtl.mal einen Blick draufwerfen.

Die Seven hat ja auch partiell schon ein wenig Überarbeitung bekommen von AMD, die Karte performt nicht immer linear zur V10.
Denkbar das hier einige Verbesserungen greifen.Möglich auch das man über kurz oder lang PCI Ex.4.0 freigibt.

Morpheus sollte auch wieder auf Navi passen wenn ich mir die Refs so anschaue. Ich könnte noch nen Blower gebrauchen um meinen Laptop noch Feuer zu machen, mal sehn ob ich noch eine Kaufe. Ich denke die 5700 wird die bessere Wahl.Den Taktunterschied kriegt man geclockt, der Ram ist der selbe und Powerlimit war bisher eigentlich nie ein Problem bei AMD. Malgespannt was so geht bei den Karten.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Juli 2019)

Also wirst du dir auch ne Navi holen @Gurdi? 

Das würde mich sehr freuen. 
Dann gibts wieder eine ganze Menge tweaks, 
die durch dich ausführlicher getestet, 
besser dokumentiert und besser präsentiert würden,
als wenn ich das mal versuchen würde 

Radeon7 kommt bei mir jetzt nicht mehr dieses Jahr, hat einfach zu viel anderes das Prio hat.
Vermutlich nächstes Jahr, wenn se dann günstiger zu haben ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juli 2019)

Die Karte soll es nicht mehr allzuzlange  geben
Herbst wird die nicht mehr zu finden sein laut Igor


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Juli 2019)

Das stört mich nicht. 
Ich hab auch kein Problem damit Karten auf Ebay oder hier im Forum zu kaufen.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juli 2019)

Ok, kannst gerne meine dann haben
Mit hoher Spannung 1,142 Volt


----------



## rumpeLson (7. Juli 2019)

Kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, dass AMD die VII einstellt, ohne dass es mindestens einen gleichwertigen Ersatz gibt. Klar ist Navi vermutlich wirtschaftlicher, aber bei dem derzeitigen Preis wird auch die Seven nicht unwirtschaftlich sein. Bei Vega hat es vor gut einem Jahr auch geheißen, dass derart große Chips mit HBM mords unwirtschaftlich seien und die Karten EOL gehen sobald der Preis unter 400 Euro fallen würde.
Ich denke eher, dass AMD die VII bestehen lässt bis die stärkeren Navi Karten veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

Naja mein Lappi hat eigentlich ne potente APU(nach meinem Tweak) aber er hat auch ein 4K Panel und wenn ich unterwegs bin klemm ich den meist an FHD TV´s.
Ich hab extra auf Thunderbolt geachtet damit ich das Teil bei Bedarf upgraden kann mit ner Gear Box, andererseits komme ich in der Woche wenn ich stationiert bin meist eh nicht zum zocken. Ich hadere noch etwas mit einem Kauf. Mal die Tests abwarten und das Potential checken.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

Hmm Navi wird ne richtige OC Sau mal wieder. Fein fein. Ich denke dann hol ich mir doch eine, einfach ein wenig zum spielen


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juli 2019)

Woher hast du dies bitte
Über 2 Ghz dann ?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

Seht Ihr doch eh in ner Stunde.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juli 2019)

wir brauch dann mal nen Navi Thread ^^


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wir brauch dann mal nen Navi Thread ^^



Na hau raus, du hast doch schon eine geordert


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na hau raus, du hast doch schon eine geordert



muss erstma Vids kucken und Tests lesen ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Juli 2019)

https://www.amd.com/en/where-to-buy/promotions

Da werde ich angelächelt .


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> https://www.amd.com/en/where-to-buy/promotions
> 
> Da werde ich angelächelt .



Ja die sieht schon sehr schick aus mit den goldenen Aktzenten. Bin wirklich überrascht wie nah die Karte der Seven auf die Pelle rückt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

Die Karten sind im AMD Shopja richtig günstig.Die 50th kostet gerade mal 400Euro dort.


----------



## janni851 (7. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karten sind im AMD Shopja richtig günstig.Die 50th kostet gerade mal 400Euro dort.



Ist das jetzt exclusive Steuer weil Amerika oder schon inkl? Inklusive wäre ja mal krass[emoji87]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Juli 2019)

> Berechnung der Mehrwertsteuer
> Wenn das Produkt als digital ausgeliefertes Produkt gilt und Sie keine Mehrwertsteuernummer innerhalb der EU, der Schweiz, Norwegens oder Islands haben, ist die für Ihr Land gültige Mehrwertsteuer im Preis enthalten.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, das Produkt wird Ihnen als Ware zugesandt:
> ...



Mit Importabgaben gibt es evtl. noch ein böses erwachen.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also da sind die 19% doch drin.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juli 2019)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-7-1

NEUER Treiber !

Wie von mir vermutet bereits alles so eingetroffen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-7-1
> 
> NEUER Treiber !
> 
> Wie von mir vermutet bereits alles so eingetroffen.



Wird direkt mal getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

Auf die schnelle nichts signifikantes in Sachen Leistung, aber einige neue Funktionen und der Abitrator arbeitet ENDLICH fehlerfrei(bis auf kleine Aussetzer)
Änderungen scheinen in Sachen Leistung wenn nur DX12 zu betreffen, das muss ich mir aber noch genauer anschauen.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Juli 2019)

Was geben eure Karten so bei Nutzung der im WattMan integrierten Auto-OC und Auto-UV Funktion mit dem neuen Treiber aus?

Komme selbst von 1133mV bei 1801MHz stock auf:
Auto-OC = 808/1991MHz
Auto-UV = 738/1073mV


----------



## LDNV (7. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> muss erstma Vids kucken und Tests lesen ^^


Na nach Raff sein Video klingt das ja auch sehr gut und wirklich nach overclockers dream. Bin nach dem Video Mega auf Big Navi gespannt der für mich erst interessant werden dürfte. Außer der bastel drang schlägt zu 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S10 + mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

Hmm Division 2 startet mit dem neuen Treiber nicht, AntiCheat meckert. Also wer das spielt sollte nicht updaten.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Juli 2019)

"Some users may be experiencing AMD DLL file signing issues with Easy  Anti-Cheat™. A clean install of Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition  19.7.1 may be required to fix this issue."

Hatteste Clean-Install gemacht?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> "Some users may be experiencing AMD DLL file signing issues with Easy  Anti-Cheat™. A clean install of Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition  19.7.1 may be required to fix this issue."
> 
> Hatteste Clean-Install gemacht?



Nein, Dankefür den Hinweis.


----------



## KingQio (7. Juli 2019)

Moin,
habe meine Karte seit Gestern mit der überarbeiteten Alphacool AIO am arbeiten.
Alles funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut, konnte die OC Werte die ich für 24/7 gerne wollte auch betreiben.
Dennoch weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich was Falsch gemacht hab. Habe die karte bestimmt schon mehr als 5x auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut
aber die Junktion Temps erscheinen mir als zu hoch. (30° bis fast 40° Unterschied zur GPU Temp)
Ich weiß Fernwartung ist recht schwierig aber könnte es die Paste sein? (ist die von Alphacool)
Kann es der Chip sein, weil er einfach so ist bei mir?
Anpressdruck? Habe schon Stärkeren und schwächeren probiert, wo der schwächere bessere Werte lieferte.
Ansonsten kühlt es ja, Radiator und kühler werden warm und halten die Temperatur, nur die Junction hüpft mal 5-7 grad innerhalb von Sekunden.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

KingQio schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe meine Karte seit Gestern mit der überarbeiteten Alphacool AIO am arbeiten.
> Alles funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut, konnte die OC Werte die ich für 24/7 gerne wollte auch betreiben.
> Dennoch weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich was Falsch gemacht hab. Habe die karte bestimmt schon mehr als 5x auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut
> ...



88 sind normal bei 1,1V Open Draw. Kein Grund zur Panik.

*Mal ne Frage an die Runde:* Wenn ich VSR benutze, habe ich seit dem Treiber 19.6.3 ein Bildflackern. In nativer Auflösung tritt dies nicht auf. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hab ich ein spezifisches Problem?


----------



## Ralle@ (8. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi

Bei mir funkt VSR so wie es soll. Hast schon mal probiert weniger oder mehr Herz einzustellen?


----------



## sulik (8. Juli 2019)

KingQio schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe meine Karte seit Gestern mit der überarbeiteten Alphacool AIO am arbeiten.



Was hälst Du von der Qualität der AIO?
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die holen soll, von Bykski gibt es keine Komplettsets mehr und ich habe null Ahnung was ich dafür alles an Einzelteilen brauche.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Bei mir funkt VSR so wie es soll. Hast schon mal probiert weniger oder mehr Herz einzustellen?



Hmm na dann muss ich wohl auf Fehlersuche.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juli 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Was hälst Du von der Qualität der AIO?
> Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die holen soll, von Bykski gibt es keine Komplettsets mehr und ich habe null Ahnung was ich dafür alles an Einzelteilen brauche.


Lass dir doch was zusammenstellen!


----------



## sulik (8. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Lass dir doch was zusammenstellen!


Meinst Du direkt von Bykski?
Stimmt, das wäre was... 

Hier hatte mal jemand via Geizhals eine Wakü für die Radeon VII zusammengestellt und einen Screenshot gepostet, aber ich D*pp hatte es mir nicht gespeichert.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. Juli 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Meinst Du direkt von Bykski?
> Stimmt, das wäre was...
> 
> Hier hatte mal jemand via Geizhals eine Wakü für die Radeon VII zusammengestellt und einen Screenshot gepostet, aber ich D*pp hatte es mir nicht gespeichert.



NEIN, hier im Forum 

Meine komplette Kühlung (CPU und GPU´s) besteht auch zu 90% aus Bykski Komponenten

EDIT:

hier mal mein Loop, habe bewusst mehr Schlauch und Fittinge als nötig bestellt, man weiß ja nie :


2x GPU Kühler: Radeon VII 239,80 €
1 CPU Kühler: CPU-XPR-AM-V2 49,90 €
6x Winkel: 90° Winkel (Weiß) 35,94 €
8x Blindstopfen: Blindstopfen Weiß 27,92 €
4x Winkel: 45° Winkel (Weiß) 23,96 €
2x 360mm Radiator: Radiator 360mm Kupfer 109,80 €
14x Fittinge: 10x13 Softtube Anschluss (Weiß) 55,86 €
3x Schlauch: ]10x13 Schlauch 7,47 €

Als AGB/Pumpe habe ich vorerst diese hier:

https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-antila-d5-pumpe-mit-ausgleichsbehaelter-wapu-156.html

Als Lüfter verwende ich 6x 120mm Noiseblocker Eloop:

https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b12-ps-itr-b12-ps-a820091.html

Hinten im Gehäuse einen 140mm B14-PS Eloop

Kannst du ja als grobe Richtung nehmen, kenne halt nicht dein Gehäuse, Individuelle Beratung wäre daher besser


----------



## Methusalem (8. Juli 2019)

Neuer Treiber 19.7.1 (Release Notes)

Keine Vor- oder Nachteile gegenüber dem Vorgänger von mir feststellbar, läuft also alles wie gehabt.

Der Radeon-Anti-Lag-Hotkey ist standardmäßig mit Alt+L vorbelegt, das zu ändern, ist mir bisher nicht gelungen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber 19.7.1 (Release Notes)
> 
> Keine Vor- oder Nachteile gegenüber dem Vorgänger von mir feststellbar, läuft also alles wie gehabt.
> 
> Der Radeon-Anti-Lag-Hotkey ist standardmäßig mit Alt+L vorbelegt, das zu ändern, ist mir bisher nicht gelungen.



Ich habe einfach via Overlay aktiviert.


----------



## Methusalem (8. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach via Overlay aktiviert.



Ich wollte die Tastenzuordnung ändern, das ist nicht gelungen.


----------



## KingQio (8. Juli 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Was hälst Du von der Qualität der AIO?
> Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die holen soll, von Bykski gibt es keine Komplettsets mehr und ich habe null Ahnung was ich dafür alles an Einzelteilen brauche.



Also Qualität ist soweit ich beurteilen kann, gut. Optik ist leider eher bieder, da hätte ich mir gerne etwas mehr bling bling gewünscht. Ein Lüfter hatte ein surren aber die hatte ich gegen noctua getauscht. 
Wollte auch erst ne open loop aber familienkasse sagte da nein, hatte so knapp 400 gerechnet bei "ez". 

Kühlleistung ist eigentlich ja gut, nur die junction. Bei dem Youtuber "geek Mark" hat der mit ner aio und dem nzxt g12, gleiche gpu tems aber max 25° höhere junction und nicht fast 40, das wundert mich halt.
Werd nochmal gucken, wie der Kühler aufliegt und neue paste holen.


----------



## janni851 (8. Juli 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Tastenzuordnung ändern, das ist nicht gelungen.



Ich hätte da gerne eine On/Off Funktion für, ohne Tastenkürzel...

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da gerne eine On/Off Funktion für, ohne Tastenkürzel...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Wie gsagt imOverlay.


----------



## Mastino (8. Juli 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was geben eure Karten so bei Nutzung der im WattMan integrierten Auto-OC und Auto-UV Funktion mit dem neuen Treiber aus?
> 
> Komme selbst von 1133mV bei 1801MHz stock auf:
> Auto-OC = 808/1991MHz
> Auto-UV = 738/1073mV



ich hab ähnliche Werte wie du, aber in einem Spiel ist das Bild kurz weg und wieder da und das alle 2 Minuten, also noch Fehlerhaft.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie gsagt imOverlay.



Konnte jemand hier schon einen nutzen von Anti-Lag feststellen?

PS: So viele convoluted benchmarks im Netz..bei manchen ist die 5700XT gar besser als die VII, bei anderen wiederum across the board hinter der VII...alles komisch. WIe sollte Navi auch schneller sein? Die VII hat fast 50% mehr Shader und tatktet ung. gleich-schnell, hat mehr Speicher und schnelleren Speicher...?! sehr komisch alles xD


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Die Verbesserungen der Arch scheinen schon recht tiefgreifend. Vor allem hat man es geschafft seine stärken zu wahren und die schwächen auszubügeln.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Verbesserungen der Arch scheinen schon recht tiefgreifend. Vor allem hat man es geschafft seine stärken zu wahren und die schwächen auszubügeln.



Ja, welp, wenn Big Navi kommt wird es dann vlt Zeit wieder zu tauschen. Auch wenn ich net glaube, dass das wirklich viel bringen wird. Weitere Treiber-Verbesserungen und PCIe4 sollten der VII massive helfen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Pci ex 4 auf der VIi frischalten wäre mal ein netter Zug.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. Juli 2019)

Also wechseln von 7 auf die xt wäre nicht sinnvoll, allerdings würde ich jedem jetzt zur xt raten, anstatt zur 7. Bin Mal gespannt was bei der xt mit ich geht, wenn es jetzt schon 2150mhz sind ( TH).

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingQio (9. Juli 2019)

Kleines Update zur alphacool aio, nochmal auseinander genommen, die paste sehr dünn verstrichen, da die sehr zäh ist und dann sehr vorsichtig die Schrauben angezogen. (damit die paste auf dem Chip bleibt und nicht Löcher reißt)
Die junction blieb so um 10° kühler, die gpu Temperatur fiel nur leicht.
Also scheint schon sehr wichtig zu sein, wie man das Ding montiert. Mit besserer paste könnte sicher noch was drin sein.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Juli 2019)

@KingQio: Wäre fantastisch wenn du Bildmaterial von der Unterseite des GPU-Blocks bereitstellen könntest.
Hast du die Ausführung M01 oder M02?


----------



## Methusalem (9. Juli 2019)

Irgendwas muss der neueste Treiber geändert haben, denn anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, weshalb meine Karte (Originallüfter) mit 900mV, 1750 MHz GPU, 1200 MHz HBM, PT 0 %, plötzlich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sämtliche Tests einwandfrei durchläuft. Mal als Beispiele den Sup4K und den TD2-Bench (Ultra-Einstellungen. + Vsync aus)

Sup4K 7674 Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TD2 6555 Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das alles bei Lüfterdrehzahlen von maximal etwa 2300 U/min und einer TJunction von deutlich unter 90 °C (Raum-Temp circa 22 °C).


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2019)

Mein low Power Profil scheint auch mehr Takt mittlerweile zu vertragen, ich konnte das aber noch nicht ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Methusalem (9. Juli 2019)

Nachher werde ich mal testen, wie hoch ich mit dem GPU-Takt gehen kann, ohne die Spannung erhöhen zu müssen und ohne dass die Lüfterdrehzahl die ja noch halbwegs gut erträglichen 2300 RPM übersteigt. 

Was mich erfreut und wundert, ist die wirklich niedrige Tjunction-Temp, und das bei der guten Performance, die die Karte bei den Settings leistet.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2019)

Ich hab gestern kurz 1980 mit 1050mv am laufen, mal gespannt ob ich das Stabil kriege.


----------



## Methusalem (9. Juli 2019)

Wenn's am Treiber liegt, und woran sollte es sonst liegen, wäre es natürlich der Hammer.

Und die Radeon VII wäre völlig neu zu betrachten.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2019)

Naja der Abitrator arbeitet ja spürbar besser, das kommt schon vom Treiber. Er peakt nicht mehr nach oben, das könnte den Unterschied machen.


----------



## Minalion (9. Juli 2019)

Also ich hab meine Karte mit ref Kühler mit dem neuen Treiber einfach mal auf 1050 mit 1900 gestellt sie bleibt bei ca 90 Grad stabil. Mal heute abend testen ob ich mit dem takt noch höher kann. 

Mein Lüfter darf aber auch laut drehen


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Juli 2019)

Update: ALC wird heute meine AiO versenden, diese wird dann also gegen Donnerstag da sein. Freu mir  Endlich kann ich die 12x25 zu Nutzen bringen


----------



## KingQio (9. Juli 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @KingQio: Wäre fantastisch wenn du Bildmaterial von der Unterseite des GPU-Blocks bereitstellen könntest.
> Hast du die Ausführung M01 oder M02?



Habe die Version M02, die M01 steht ja auch nicht mehr zum verkauf, durch die ganzen Probleme.
Bilder könnte ich natürlich machen, wenn ich die Paste demnächst mal tauschen werde, um zu gucken wie es sich dann verhält.
Ansonsten bekommt wohl JSXShadow seine jetzt bald zugesendet, der könnte sicher zeitnah Bilder machen, wenn er möchte.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Juli 2019)

Das werde ich! Und natürlich auch fleißig benchen! Wenn ich richtig tryhardy bin, leg ich den Radi in Eiswasser und versuch alle Rekorde zu brechen..mhm 2.2ghz..wobei xD unbedingt zu sehr strapazieren will ich die Karte eig erstmal nicht, ggf. mach ich das dann im Winter, bringt dann eh mehr 

Freu mich rießig, dass mein System, was nun fast 2 Monate quasi brach liegt, endlich fertig sein wird <3


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Juli 2019)

Dann muss ich wohl auch mal Testen mit meinen Hohen GPU und TJunktion Temperaturen

@Minalion
Wieviel Grad hat der Treiber bei Dir Mindertemperaturen gebracht  (in etwa)


----------



## Minalion (9. Juli 2019)

@ATIR also ich hab die karte vorher nicht so hoch takten lassen. Hatte erst spontan mit dem neuen Treiber lust auf oc 

Die Karte lief bei mir mit 1057 mV im Auslieferungszustand und jetzt hab ich 1050 1900 ich teste jetzt gleich ob noch mehr geht.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2019)

Ich krieg dieses blöde flackern mit VSR nicht weg. Komisch.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Juli 2019)

Und Neue Erkenntnisse … ?
Wird der GPU Chip und die T-Junction Temperatur echt WENIGER HEISS BEI SELBER Spannung ?


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Juli 2019)

vergesst bitte nicht, dass es momentan relativ warm ist. Immer die Raumtemperatur notieren beim testen, ansonsten sind die Ergebnisse unbrauchbar.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Juli 2019)

Ja dies weiss ich

Hast du trotzdem Bessere T-Junktion und GPU Temperaturen als du in etwa unter selben Bedingungen (Wohnungstemperatur)  gemessen hattest...
Die Spikes sollten glattgebüglet worden sein! 
Sprich der Abitrator arbeitet nun nahezu perfekt mit der Seven zusammen,- was den Temperaturen und dem Clock Speed zu Gute kommen dürfte.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

Die Temps ändern sich nicht, nur das Taktverhalten.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Juli 2019)

Derzeit noch 19.6.1 drauf und mit AMD Software findet er 19.7.1
Sollte ich einfach Updaten und  "drüberbügeln"
oder Alten komplett runter und dann erst den Neuen 19.7.1 drauf?

Bei Vega 64 habe ich immer dies so gemacht, aber bei Vega VII und vor Allem den Neuen Funktionen  (Anti-Lag udg.)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

Den 7.1 besser via Neuinstallation.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Juli 2019)

Ok, Danke!

Dachte es mir schon.
Alten komplett runter und erst anschließend Neuen drauf.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich krieg dieses blöde flackern mit VSR nicht weg. Komisch.


Haste mal an nem anderen ausgabegerät versucht?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste mal an nem anderen ausgabegerät versucht?


Nein, das teste ich als nächstes mal. Hab das seit dem 19.6.1. Vermute das es am Treiber liegt in Verbindung mit meinem Panel.
Werde mal noch den alten 19.5er testen und nen anderes Panel. Kann eigentlich nix großes sein, nervt aber.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juli 2019)

Ich bin hier mal raus, weiterhin viel Spaß Jungs!


----------



## Minalion (10. Juli 2019)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal VSR angeworfen konnte aber kein flackern feststellen auf einem Full HD Monitor.

Bezüglich oc hab ich meine Karte jetzt auf 1058 mit 1925 MHz stehen junction geht nicht über 98°C. Zimmertemperatur so 22°C.
Damit bin ich erst mal sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Minalion (10. Juli 2019)

Handy dopplepost sorry


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Juli 2019)

PS:

Bin am Horn ´ schen Wundertreiber dabei zu installieren.

Power
sprich Blaue Linie (ganz Unten) kam NEU hinzu.
Game in 4K - Homefront: The Revolution.

Gebt Euch mal dies:

https://abload.de/img/treiber19.7.133kbv.png



@edit

Lüfter Sock mit nur 1930 bis 2050 U/Min
Aber der Verbrauch Variert extrem und es stockt immer extrem

Probiert FarCry 5 wiederum in 4K
https://abload.de/img/treiber19.7.1farcry5i2cknv.png


PL plus 20% probieren ?


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Juli 2019)

Farcry 5 nochmals mit Powerlimit Plus 10%
Sieht doch nice aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun probiere ich mal 935 mV
Mit 1701 Mhz ….

Treibermässig hat sich echt was Getan.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ok, Danke!
> 
> Dachte es mir schon.
> Alten komplett runter und erst anschließend Neuen drauf.



So ein Quatsch...


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Farcry 5 nochmals mit Powerlimit Plus 10%
> Sieht doch nice aus...
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht doch gut aus, 1,3 auf dem Speicher ist schon heftig, das hat glaube bisher keiner stable bekommen. Einige Taktdrops sind schlicht Auslesefehler, die hat jeder.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Juli 2019)

Uh! Ggf. kommt die AiO heute an, na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Juli 2019)

Radeon Seven Lüfter nie über 2175 U/Min
Gehäuse Lüfter alle auf Standard Gesetzt
1701 Mhz zu 970 mV

Angehängte Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigburritoboy (11. Juli 2019)

Kleines Problem:

ich wollte mich nach release des neuen Treibers ganz gern an die Powertables via registry wagen, da bisher bei mir bei 1950 bzw. 1975 Schluss war und ich vermute, dass das am Saft liegt.

Nun habe ich den link genutzt, welcher hier im Thread schon mal gepostet war: Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 131 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Ich habe alles verstanden, bin auch im betreffenden Pfad gelandet, allerdings wird im Video nicht so recht klar, welche Datei tatsächlich editiert werden soll  und wie genau ich das mache!
Es dreht sich in meinem Fall um die "einfache" +50%-Änderung, als nix tiefgreifendes 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Das sieht  doch ganz gut aus. Kommst nicht Evil noch etwas niedriger mit der Spannung?


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Juli 2019)

ATIR was geht bei dir denn ab - 1300MHz aufm Samsung-HBM??  

@JSX: Ich bin extrem auf deine Bilder zum Block gespannt Mann


----------



## gaussmath (11. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bin am Horn ´ schen Wundertreiber dabei zu installieren.



War das Selbstironie?


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Juli 2019)

Sooooo!!!!  Es läuft! ENDLICH!! Bin aber noch nicht fertig. Erstmal nur den Block drauf und rein ins System. Booten tut es und idle temps..trotz keiner Pumpe und Lüfter sehen gut aus, alles zw. 21 und 29°.

Bild zum Block:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr folgt!


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Ich teste am We noch ne neue WLPaste. Thermalright hat da ne vielversprechende Reihe aufgelegt.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Juli 2019)

JESUS CHRIST!! Ok, mein Gehäuse ist atm noch ohne Bekleidung...aber trotzdem. Vor dem Umbau mit UV Profil nen FS Ultra getestet. Direkt über 90, in Spitze sogar 104° bei 100% Lüfter. Nun mit der AiO...59 in der Spitze mit 100%. Junction, versteht sich. Ich bastel nun das Gehäuse komplett wieder zusammen, dann lass in nen Stresstest in FSU laufen und berichte dann über Erfahrung, usw. ... aber das ist schon heftig. Lass das mal 10° mehr werden mit geschlossenem Gehäuse (absolut übertrieben) und dann hab ich trotzdme 30° bessere Junction. Hot damn.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Das hört sich doch Super an


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Juli 2019)

So Ihr lieben, erstmal vom Phone aus die Bilder die ich gemacht hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, der Umbau verlief eigentlich, genau wie beim letzten Mal, ohne große Probleme, nur das dieses Mal die VII überlebt hat 

Als WLP hab ich die Noctua NT-H2 genommen, per kleinen Strich in der Mitte des Package und jeweils ein kleiner punkt nahe der Ecken, der Klassiker halt. Leider, wie man auf den Bildern gut sehen kann, ist die AIO trotzdem nicht perfekt, da die Dussel von ALC die Schläuche über Kreuz ausgeliefert haben...kann ich natürlich nicht beheben, aber was solls, sieht dann halt net so toll aus, aber die Leistung stimmt.

Schon zu sehen, dass sie die Kritik zu Herzen genommen haben. Die einzige Änderung am Kühlkörper ist, dass der lange Steg rechts vom Package (von der Karte aus) nun etwas schmaler ist.

Meine Einschätzung war korrekt. Mit gleichem Setting aber 1° höherer Lufttemp (ja hier heizt es sich schnell auf) komme ich auf folgende Ergebnisse nach einen FSU Stresstest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


69° Max wenn vorher mit Stock 104° Max erreicht wurden...lächerlich. Auch die Temps der anderen Bauteile sind supergeil. Warum nicht gleich so, Alphacool?! 

So, nun aber mal schauen, was ich aus der Karte herausbekomme^^ 35k Graphics Score gilt es zu erreichen xDDD oh weh.

EDIT: Nochmal nen FSU aber mit knapp 800 RPM laufen lassen, max 73°, also overall 4-5° mehr..das ist nix xD trotzdem geil <3


----------



## Elistaer (11. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich teste am We noch ne neue WLPaste. Thermalright hat da ne vielversprechende Reihe aufgelegt.



Du könntest ja mal die Arctic Silver 5 testen, bei meinem Buldozer war die immer sehr gut und eigentlich keine Ermüdungs Erscheinung

das wäre sie


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Juli 2019)

So grad am OCen und testen. Mhm, scheint als hätte die VII_leistung generell abgenommen. Kann mit 2153MHZ@1.183V locker FireStrike laufen lassen, Junction bleibt bei knapp 82°, jedoch hab ich im Endeffekt nur 32.5k Punkte raus. Mhm, es hat sich natürlich viel getan, seitdem ich das letzte Mal gebencht hab. Viele neue Treiberversionen, Windows-Updates, lasse meine CPU ATM auch wieder auf 4.7GHz laufen, vlt hat das auch was damit zu tun. Trotzdem schonmal ordentlich, in Sachen Takt/Spannung.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Juli 2019)

Ach JSX, das ist doch jetzt Klagen auf hohem Niveau^^
  Ich freu mich sehr, dass dein Umbau soweit geklappt hat und dein Bild vom GPX240 M02 nun final bestätigt, dass genau am Steg nachgebessert wurde 

  Hätte den Austausch wohl auch mal besser direkt über AC vorgenommen. Sitz hier noch immer und warte auf positive Info von Aquatuning, die angeben auf Rückmeldung vom Hersteller zur RMA zu warten -.-
Und du hast schon die Moneten zurück und bist unter Wasser 
Versuch schon verzweifelt die Zeit mit der Erstellung von Bildergeschichten zu überbrücken


----------



## bigburritoboy (11. Juli 2019)

Niemand Erfahrung mit meiner in #5099 gestellten Frage? &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Juli 2019)

an mich selbst -> erst lesen

Ein Bios-Editor wie es Ihn für Fiji damals gab wär nice.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Juli 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ach JSX, das ist doch jetzt Klagen auf hohem Niveau^^
> Ich freu mich sehr, dass dein Umbau soweit geklappt hat und dein Bild vom GPX240 M02 nun final bestätigt, dass genau am Steg nachgebessert wurde
> 
> Hätte den Austausch wohl auch mal besser direkt über AC vorgenommen. Sitz hier noch immer und warte auf positive Info von Aquatuning, die angeben auf Rückmeldung vom Hersteller zur RMA zu warten -.-
> ...



Du hasts über AT gemacht? Verdammt..ist aber net zu spät ALC zz involvieren xD obwohl ich immer dachte, dass es die gleiche Firma ist


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Kleines Problem:
> 
> ich wollte mich nach release des neuen Treibers ganz gern an die Powertables via registry wagen, da bisher bei mir bei 1950 bzw. 1975 Schluss war und ich vermute, dass das am Saft liegt.
> 
> ...



Einfach hier rein schauen und runter laden, drauf klicken einfügen und fertig. Du muss nicht in irgendwelche anderen Foren.
Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting

bzw hier als Paket zum Download.
https://www.tomshw.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/MorePowerPPT.zip


----------



## The-Alien-Paul (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ist hier wer, der ein oder sogar zwei Radeon VII aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle gebraucht verkauft?

- wenn der Post hier so nicht erwünscht ist, bitte löschen -

LG Uwe


----------



## marco_quattro (11. Juli 2019)

The-Alien-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist hier wer, der ein oder sogar zwei Radeon VII aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle gebraucht verkauft?
> 
> - wenn der Post hier so nicht erwünscht ist, bitte löschen -
> ...



Servus, eventuell werde ich meine Sapphire abgeben, sobald sie wegen meinem nicht leuchtenden Radeon Schriftzug von Sapphire zurück ist!

Insofern ich sie überhaupt zurückbekomme, da ich gelesen habe, dass Die VII angeblich EoL ist, kann das sein?

LG Marco


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Naja noch ist die Karte Verfügbar, selbst wenn diese nicht produziert wird gibt es noch ne weile welche im Handel sowie für Retouren.


----------



## marco_quattro (11. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja noch ist die Karte Verfügbar, selbst wenn diese nicht produziert wird gibt es noch ne weile welche im Handel sowie für Retouren.



Da wo ich meine herhabe, die haben keine Lagernd, bekomme ich dann sicher noch eine von Sapphire?


----------



## bigburritoboy (11. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Einfach hier rein schauen und runter laden, drauf klicken einfügen und fertig. Du muss nicht in irgendwelche anderen Foren.
> Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting
> 
> bzw hier als Paket zum Download.
> https://www.tomshw.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/MorePowerPPT.zip



Ach Gurdi...1000 Dank...ich hatte irgendwie nich gecheckt, dass die einfach nur via Doppelklick einzufügen sind. Mea culpa


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

marco_quattro schrieb:


> Da wo ich meine herhabe, die haben keine Lagernd, bekomme ich dann sicher noch eine von Sapphire?



Denkbar, in der Regel wird ein Großhändler dann einfach angewiesen oder aber die Vertretunh schickt dir ne Karte.


----------



## bigburritoboy (11. Juli 2019)

Sodele...also nachdem mir Gurdi auf die Sprünge geholfen hat, hier meine Details nach Treiberupdate und +50% PT 

Firestrike Extreme AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A32)
Time Spy AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A32)

beides läuft bei 25° Raumtemperatur im Schnitt mit folgenden Werten:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd jetzt versuchen, noch etwas am Verbrauch zu drehen und dann schauen wir mal. 
Aber bei 2000/1113 und Speicher 1250 find ich das recht ok. Aber da ist sicher noch Luft nach oben!

Viel entscheidender: als OC- und WaKü-Neuling habt ihr mich echt angefixt und ich hab absoluten Spaß mit der Karte. Allein dafür: Danke


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Nice, geile Temperaturen. 
FS Extrem müsstest du meine 15500 schlagen 
Stablesettings 24\7 natürlich


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Juli 2019)

Bin momentan auch wieder fasziniert 

ab 2GHz Core wird die Karte extrem empfindlich was Junction betrifft, also genau das, was die anderen auch schon berichtet haben. Davor durften es auch 104° sein, ganz egal, nun ist 90° die magische Grenze. Klar, einfach nur nen Bench wie FSExtreme treibt bei meinem aktuellen Setting und unhörbaren Lüftern auch keine 80° bei 2000MHz@1065mV und 1200Mhz auf dem HBM raus. Besonders tricky bei Waküs ist, dass sich die Endtemperatur erst nach einer Weile einpendelt. So viele Settings sind einfach nur für FS durchlaufen lassen rock-stable, keine Artefakte, nix, dann aber im FSUltra Stresstest nach 10 Minuten am Ende und Treiberreset. Gut, hab aktuell auch 27° Raumtemp und auch der HBM ist in dieser Range extrem empfindlich, obwohl dieser zu der Temp nur wenig dazugibt, dafür aber genau 250 FSU Score im Vergleich 1000 zu 1200MHz, bringt schon was!

DMC5 worst case, max Settings, 120% Scaling in WQHD -> Max 89° Junction bei nicht wahrnehmbaren Lüftern! So könnte mir das gefallen 

Ich bin aber noch immer am Rätseln, warum mein 2170MHz + 1180mV + 1250MHz HBM Setting gerade mal so 33k graphics Score im normalen FS schafft, wenn ich das früher schon mit Stock-Kühler geschlagen hab. Klar, meine erste war ein golden Chip, aber die steady-Frequenzen sind jetzt sogar besser. Irgendwas muss die Leistung abgesenkt haben (hab meine CPU auch wieder auf 5GHz hoch zum testen. Bissl besser, aber nicht so viel). Komisch, Komisch. Und wie Carbon knapp 35k geschafft hat...keinen Plan


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Juli 2019)

Treiber 19.7.1. drauf
Jener hatte auch gewisse Aussetzer
PL auf 10 bis 12 stellen,- oder hast mit Wasser Kühlung eh schon +20% eingestellt


----------



## openSUSE (12. Juli 2019)

Wird AMD nicht einen Radeon Adrenalin SUPER Edition Treiber liefern? Habe da was gehört.


----------



## Chanks (12. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bin momentan auch wieder fasziniert
> 
> ab 2GHz Core wird die Karte extrem empfindlich was Junction betrifft, also genau das, was die anderen auch schon berichtet haben. Davor durften es auch 104° sein, ganz egal, nun ist 90° die magische Grenze. Klar, einfach nur nen Bench wie FSExtreme treibt bei meinem aktuellen Setting und unhörbaren Lüftern auch keine 80° bei 2000MHz@1065mV und 1200Mhz auf dem HBM raus. Besonders tricky bei Waküs ist, dass sich die Endtemperatur erst nach einer Weile einpendelt. So viele Settings sind einfach nur für FS durchlaufen lassen rock-stable, keine Artefakte, nix, dann aber im FSUltra Stresstest nach 10 Minuten am Ende und Treiberreset. Gut, hab aktuell auch 27° Raumtemp und auch der HBM ist in dieser Range extrem empfindlich, obwohl dieser zu der Temp nur wenig dazugibt, dafür aber genau 250 FSU Score im Vergleich 1000 zu 1200MHz, bringt schon was!
> 
> ...



Das was du beschreibst klingt sehr nach instabiler Taktung. Es gibt einen gewissen Bereich, in dem die Karte/der Treiber nicht direkt abstürzt, aber schon Fehler produziert. In genau diesem wirst du dich befinden. Versuch entweder die Spannung um 1-2 Steps zu erhöhen, oder aber den Takt um 1-2 Stufen zu senken. Dann sollte der Score wieder steigen 

Edit.: Achso und lass doch bitte die Alphacool Referenz aus deiner Signatur raus, finde ich irgendwie unbegründet rufschädigend. Sie haben ja offensichtlich alles zur vollsten Zufriendenheit rückabgewickelt und  dich zudem nicht unerheblich entschädigt


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (12. Juli 2019)

AMD soll die Radeon VII eingestellt haben - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Chanks (12. Juli 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> AMD soll die Radeon VII eingestellt haben - Hardwareluxx



Jetzt muss nur noch mal der Bitcoin einen neuen Höhenflug bekommen und schon kann die Vega VII einen neuen PC finanzieren


----------



## Elistaer (12. Juli 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch mal der Bitcoin einen neuen Höhenflug bekommen und schon kann die Vega VII einen neuen PC finanzieren


Den Bitcoin mit gpu zu Minen ist doch sinnlos eher ETH, für Bitcoin braucht es schon einen ASIC miner. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chanks (12. Juli 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Den Bitcoin mit gpu zu Minen ist doch sinnlos eher ETH, für Bitcoin braucht es schon einen ASIC miner.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Meinetwegen auch das, eine neue Spekulationsseifenblase würde der Vega VII auf jeden Fall gut tun ^.^


----------



## Minalion (12. Juli 2019)

Zum Glück hab ich noch eine bekommen ich bin heilfroh eine zu haben  die würde ich gegen keine 2080 tauschen wollen


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Meine schnurrt auch wie ein Kätzjen,lediglich die Sache dass die Karte die WLP immer durchzieht nervt mich. Naja neue Paste ist im Anmarsch, evtl.regelt die das.Vielleicht verdampftdie auch einfach bei 400Watt


----------



## sifusanders (13. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So Ihr lieben, erstmal vom Phone aus die Bilder die ich gemacht hab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War im Kurzurlaub, daher scho länger nicht mehr hier. Erstmal tolle Ergebnisse, glaub dann hol ich mir das Ding jetzt auch. Vielen Dank für den umfassenden Bericht!

€: Damn, Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar auf der alphacool Seite :O
€2: scheint nur der Startseitenlink nicht wirklich zu funktionieren. Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M02 - Black  ist das die neue Revision? ich will nur sicher gehen


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Juli 2019)

Die hieß immer so, aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ALC keine AiOs mehr verkauft, die die Karte schrotten, das sollte also passen!


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Juli 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich noch eine bekommen ich bin heilfroh eine zu haben  die würde ich gegen keine 2080 tauschen wollen



Geht mir genauso so, würde meine beiden 1080ti nicht wieder haben wollen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

Mit anständiger Kühlung ist das schon ne feine Karte.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit anständiger Kühlung ist das schon ne feine Karte.



Hey  Gurdi, lässt du deine VII eigentlich immer übertaktet? Oder bist du der Meinung auf dauer wäre es schädlich ? Sind immer 10-11 FPs die ich raus holen kann (echtes Limit) bei max 90° Junction (1180mv) 2000/1150


----------



## Chanks (14. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hey  Gurdi, lässt du deine VII eigentlich immer übertaktet? Oder bist du der Meinung auf dauer wäre es schädlich ? Sind immer 10-11 FPs die ich raus holen kann (echtes Limit) bei max 90° Junction (1180mv) 2000/1150


Ich bin zwar nicht Gurdi, aber ja klar tut das der Karte schaden, nicht auf Dauer sondern in jedem Moment. 
Auch elektrische Leiter/Leiterbahnen unterliegen einen Verschleiß, Elekromigration. Dabei wird dieser Verschleiß durch höhere Temperatur und Spannung deutlich beschleunigt. 

Man kann also sagen, jede Form von Overclocking schädigt die Hardware, die sicheren Bereiche sind nur die, in denen der Mehrverschleiß immer noch so gering ist, das es zu keiner signifikant höheren Zahl von kurzfristigen Ausfällen kommt. Langfristig lebt die Karte aber dennoch kürzer. 

Da es wohl Karten gibt die mit über 1130mV ausgeliefert werden, und du nicht mal 5% mehr Spannung auf die Karte gibst, sollte das ganze aber noch im Rahmen sein. 5% ist meist auch die Schwankung im Rahmen der Herstellerspezifikation. Aber ja, deine Karte wird dennoch weniger lang leben als mit 0,9V. 

Generell fehlen leider aber prinzipiell die Erfahrungen mit 7nm Chips und der Vega VII im speziellen, es kann auch sein das innerhalb der nächsten 2 Jahre generell 9/10 tot sind, dann wäre deine da sicher auch dabei 
Die Frage ist wie lang du die Karte nutzen willst, ich denke generell sollten mit deinen Settings 2-3 Jahre Nutzung schon zuverlässig möglich sein.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Juli 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Gurdi, aber ja klar tut das der Karte schaden, nicht auf Dauer sondern in jedem Moment.
> Auch elektrische Leiter/Leiterbahnen unterliegen einen Verschleiß, Elekromigration. Dabei wird dieser Verschleiß durch höhere Temperatur und Spannung deutlich beschleunigt.
> 
> Man kann also sagen, jede Form von Overclocking schädigt die Hardware, die sicheren Bereiche sind nur die, in denen der Mehrverschleiß immer noch so gering ist, das es zu keiner signifikant höheren Zahl von kurzfristigen Ausfällen kommt. Langfristig lebt die Karte aber dennoch kürzer.
> ...



Tolle Info dank dir 
Ja meine Karte ist auch @Stock bei 1118mv was ich schon ziemlich hoch finde. Wakü ist ja ebenfalls drauf (wie auf dem Profil Bild).

In moment ist alles wieder auf Stock. Da ich paar Bild Probleme hatte aber das lag wohl 90% am AVR (bis jetz alles wieder gut). 
Ja diese 10 FPS sind es mir eigentlich nicht wert, die Karte immer ans Limit zu knallen. mit der neuen Hardware die kommt gleiche ich das wohl eh wieder aus 
dann lieber undervolting


----------



## Minalion (14. Juli 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso so, würde meine beiden 1080ti nicht wieder haben wollen



warum bist du den von den 1080ti auf die 7 gewechselt ?? Ich war vorher mit der 1060 auch recht zufrieden hat nur nicht für ordentliches 4k gereicht. Und die momentane Nvidia Politik kann ich überhaupt nicht unterstützen. 
Ich dachte von der Leistung sind die 1080ti und Radeon 7 irgendwie ähnlich.


----------



## sifusanders (14. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Die hieß immer so, aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ALC keine AiOs mehr verkauft, die die Karte schrotten, das sollte also passen!



Super, Danke Dir. Auch nochmal vielen Dank, dass Du trotz nicht unerheblichen Risikos, das Ding nochmal ausprobiert hast. Bestellt habe ich die aio, werde Euch informieren, wenn das Ding bei mir angekommen ist. Werde aber erst einbauen, wenn ich auch den neuen Ryzen erhalten habe, und dann mache ich alles in einem Rutsch 

PS: muss ich mir sonst noch was anschaffen, oder ist in der Packung alles dabei? WLP habe ich natürlich, kommt cryonaut drauf.


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Juli 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> warum bist du den von den 1080ti auf die 7 gewechselt ?? Ich war vorher mit der 1060 auch recht zufrieden hat nur nicht für ordentliches 4k gereicht. Und die momentane Nvidia Politik kann ich überhaupt nicht unterstützen.
> Ich dachte von der Leistung sind die 1080ti und Radeon 7 irgendwie ähnlich.




Leistung gleich, nVidia wollte ich erstens nicht mehr unterstützen und zweitens hatte ich seit der R9 290x keine Radeon mehr nur die 1060/1070(SLI) 1080 (SLi) und zuletzt 1080ti (SLI)

Dann ist mir dank dem Displayport Kabel (Siehe Problematik hier ) schon 3 mal eine 1080ti verreckt und die Lüfter/LEDS blieben immer an

Die letzte verbliebene 1080ti wanderte in den Rechner meiner Freundin  und ich hab mir (sehr günstig) zum Einkaufspreis ein R7 CF zugelegt 

CF Greift nich immer, wenn nur unter DX12 und Vulkan, aber für VM kann ich die karte ja auch einsetzen und jetzt warte ich auf GPU´s welche ein Upgrade für unter 1000€ darstellen (1080ti - 2080ti wars mir nicht wert)


----------



## DARPA (14. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja der Abitrator arbeitet ja spürbar besser, das kommt schon vom Treiber. Er peakt nicht mehr nach oben, das könnte den Unterschied machen.



Oh geil  
Hatte bis jetzt nen Bogen um den Treiber gemacht, da Release Treiber für neue Gen. Da gibts gerne mal Bugs. Aber dann kommt der jetzt doch direkt drauf! Mal gucken was am Takt noch geht 


Bin inzwischen auf nativ UHD umgestiegen. Ist doch nochmal ne ganze Ecke schöner als VSR. 
Und von 32" aufm Schreibtisch wird man voll reingesaugt


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Juli 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Super, Danke Dir. Auch nochmal vielen Dank, dass Du trotz nicht unerheblichen Risikos, das Ding nochmal ausprobiert hast. Bestellt habe ich die aio, werde Euch informieren, wenn das Ding bei mir angekommen ist. Werde aber erst einbauen, wenn ich auch den neuen Ryzen erhalten habe, und dann mache ich alles in einem Rutsch
> 
> PS: muss ich mir sonst noch was anschaffen, oder ist in der Packung alles dabei? WLP habe ich natürlich, kommt cryonaut drauf.



Ich hab halt nicht die originalen Lüfter, sondern 2x Noctua A12x25 in Verwendung, also die besten 120mm Lüfter auf dem Markt. Die originalen tuen es bestimmt auch, sind aber ggf. bissl lauter. Ansonsten, ja ne gescheite WLP und das wars. Der Rest liegt bei!


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (14. Juli 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Generell fehlen leider aber prinzipiell die Erfahrungen mit 7nm Chips und der Vega VII im speziellen, es kann auch sein das innerhalb der nächsten 2 Jahre generell 9/10 tot sind, dann wäre deine da sicher auch dabei
> Die Frage ist wie lang du die Karte nutzen willst, ich denke generell sollten mit deinen Settings 2-3 Jahre Nutzung schon zuverlässig möglich sein.



Also ich glaube nicht dass die Chips irgendwelche Probleme machen, dann eher irgendwelche anderen SMD Bauteile, Elkos sind da beliebt beim kaputt gehen, aber wenn alles class 1 ist und du auf Temperaturen achtest, sollte die Lebensspanne eher in anstatt dreißig Jahre nur zwanzig Jahre betragen oder so... und nicht nur zwei drei Jahre ???
Und so niedrig tippe ich nur weil es stark beanspruchte Hardware ist. Im Prinzip wenn alles richtig dimensioniert ist und wiegesagt Temps und Feuchtigkeit ok sind, alles class 1 ist, sollte es ruhig hundert Jahre oder so halten


----------



## sifusanders (14. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich hab halt nicht die originalen Lüfter, sondern 2x Noctua A12x25 in Verwendung, also die besten 120mm Lüfter auf dem Markt. Die originalen tuen es bestimmt auch, sind aber ggf. bissl lauter. Ansonsten, ja ne gescheite WLP und das wars. Der Rest liegt bei!



hatte die vorher auch auf dem morpheus und die kommen natürlich auch auf die aio 

btw @JSXShadow, hast Du eigentlich powertables laufen? Oder bist Du bei den normalen +20%? bei den Taktraten könnte ein höheres Table wahrscheinlich schon helfen oder?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hey  Gurdi, lässt du deine VII eigentlich immer übertaktet? Oder bist du der Meinung auf dauer wäre es schädlich ? Sind immer 10-11 FPs die ich raus holen kann (echtes Limit) bei max 90° Junction (1180mv) 2000/1150



Ja Karte läuft immer übertaktet, eine Karte läuft bei mir nie Stock. Eigentlich tut das keine Komponente im PC, selbst mein Monitor ist übertaktet 
Meine läuft aber auch mit recht geringer Spannung. Setz deinen Build mal so an dass du 1955 als Taktziel hast, das lässt sich deutlich moderater erreichen. Spannungen über 1,15V mit offenen Powerlimit  würde ich versuchen zu vermeiden.

Generell sind die Vegachips aber quasi unzerstörbar, sowohl hohe Temperaturen als auch Spannungen jucken die herzlich wenig, auf der Seven sind zudem auf dem PCB erstklassige Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Juli 2019)

So ihr lieben, hab noch ein paar Tests gemacht und mein 24/7 Setting gefunden: 2004MHz Core/1225MHz HBM mit 1076mV. Stable auch in DMC5 nach Stunden.

Hier mal ein paar FS benches zum Vergleich. Wenn ihr ähnliche Taktraten habt, könnt Ihr eure Ergebnisse auch posten, will mal vergleichen, ob alles soweit rund läuft. Ja, CPU macht Unterschiede, das sollte sich dann aber alles im Rahmen von 200-300 Graphics Score auswirken, maximal, ggf. beim normalen FS etwas mehr:

FS: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19862994
FSE: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19862970
FSU: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19862947

Die 3DMark Seite spackt gerade wieder rum, also einfach späte mal schauen 

Hab natürlich auch die Effizienz des Eiswolfs getestet (und die Temp-Empfindlichkeit meines OC-Profils) hab ich nochmal nen FSU Stresstest-Loop gemacht. Mit max Lüfter komme ich hier bei 26° Raumtemp auf knapp 88° max. Wenn ich die Lüfter allerdings auf das absolute Minimum regle mit meiner kleinen Noctua Lüftersteuerung (dürften so um die 500 RPM sein), so das man per Hand-dranhalten kaum noch einen Luftstrom spürt, dann komme ich in dem gleichen FSU Loop und wieder 26° Raumtemp auf folgende Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte auf die Maximalwerte achten! Gar nicht so übel, besonders auch die restlichen Sensoren geben noch sehr vernünftige Werte aus, trotz dessen, dass gar die Pumpe der AiO hörbar ist, aber die Lüfter nicht. Die Pumpe kann schon etwas störend auffallen, wenn alle Lüfter leise sind, ist halt mehr ein High-Pitch-Ton, aber noch absolut verträglich, wie gesagt, mein Gehäuse ist auch genau gar nicht gedämmt, von daher höre ich eh alles raus.

Ich finde es in Retrospekt trotzdem schade, dass meine erste VII sterben musste. Mit der hätte ich einfach mein 2.23GHz Profil laden können mit 1290Mhz aufm HBM und boom, alle Rekorde mein, das hat die Karte in normal FS schon geschafft für den Run zu halten, trotz Stock-Lüfter. Ich bin natürlich mit der aktuellen Zufrienden und effektiv 1081mV bei 2Ghz schafft auch nicht jede zweite, aber setzte ich die Spannung über 1090mV an im Wattman, dann kann ich den Speicher nichtmehr über 1000MHz betreiben, ohne das Anwendungen wie FSU sofort schließen. Auch wird die Karte ab dem Punkt extrem Temp-Empfindlich. Gehen die Temps über 90° Junction, dann wird es extrem instabil. Ich will auch atm nicht wirklich zu viel mehr rumbasteln, gerade wegen NAVI werden wieder viele Treiberversionen kommen, vlt ist das auch gerade nur ein Quirk vom aktuellen Treiber. Ich teste dann die Limits im Winter nochmal ausführlich, da hab ich dann auch ne realistische Chance, ggf. mit ein paar Tricks, die ersten Plätze bei FS, FSE und FSU zurückzuholen 

Fazit: Ich kann die Eiswolf AiO wärmstens empfehlen, besonders da es noch immer keinen Morpheus gibt für die VII im speziellen, denke auch nicht, dass der noch kommen wird  Kostet zwar ein bissl was, aber wenn man keinen Custom-Loop hat, dann ist diese Kühllösung durchaus potent!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

Deine Ergebnisse passen exakt zu deinen Werten, keine Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deine Ergebnisse passen exakt zu deinen Werten, keine Auffälligkeiten.



Perfekt! Da muss ich das Windoof doch noch nicht neu aufsetzen  Danke dir!


----------



## BladeTNT (15. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja Karte läuft immer übertaktet, eine Karte läuft bei mir nie Stock. Eigentlich tut das keine Komponente im PC, selbst mein Monitor ist übertaktet
> Meine läuft aber auch mit recht geringer Spannung. Setz deinen Build mal so an dass du 1955 als Taktziel hast, das lässt sich deutlich moderater erreichen. Spannungen über 1,15V mit offenen Powerlimit  würde ich versuchen zu vermeiden.



Meine ist ja Stock schon 1118-1120 (wechselt gerne mal nach neustarts)
Was genau meinst du mit offenen Powerlimit?   +20%? 

Ohne Spannung zu erhöhen würde ich bestimmt 1900/1100 oder 1150 hinbekommen



Meine alten Stable Settings waren:
GPU: 2.000 Mhz / 1180mV - 1200 Mhz HBM @ 90° Grad Junction (Bei 1 Std Gameplay)

Aber dennoch.. 10 FPS mehr für 15-20 GRad (90Grad Junction) mehr is schon übel  im vergleich zum meinen  undervolting Settings


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Meine ist ja Stock schon 1118-1120 (wechselt gerne mal nach neustarts)
> Was genau meinst du mit offenen Powerlimit?   +20%?
> 
> Ohne Spannung zu erhöhen würde ich bestimmt 1900/1100 oder 1150 hinbekommen
> ...



Deswegen, schau mal wie viel Spannung du für rund 1950 brauchst, alles darüber kostet exponentiell mehr. Bei deinen guten Temps sollte da eigentlich was gehen.
Mit offenem PowerLimit meine ich die Tables, also +77%


----------



## BladeTNT (15. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deswegen, schau mal wie viel Spannung du für rund 1950 brauchst, alles darüber kostet exponentiell mehr. Bei deinen guten Temps sollte da eigentlich was gehen.
> Mit offenem PowerLimit meine ich die Tables, also +77%



OKay ich teste jetzt mal weiter bei 1130 war es zu wenig... Metro Crash Meldung..

aber 77% ? Ob das so Gesund ist 


EDIT: Also mit 1135mv +20% PT  läuft es wohl.

Stock ist: 1120Mv


Aktuell :1950/1150Mhz - 1135mv +20%PT (Bei 2000Mhz müsste ich bis 1180mv hoch..)

Hatte FurMark mal laufen ging aber später bis 95 Grad hoch.  Im Game meist bis max 90 Grad nach längerem Zocken

Meinste das ist okay so?


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Juli 2019)

Mhm, musste nun doch die vcore auf 1100mv nehmen. Nicht weil es in games probleme macht..aber Time Spy extreme hat sich aktuell zickiger als jedes game (dmc5, re2, td2), absolut crazy. Naja, ist net schlimm, ist ja auch bissl das quurkige bei der VII...spannung alleine Treibt die Temp net so hoch, spannung und mehr Takt allersings schon. Setze ich 1100mv bei 1800 um Vergleich zu 2000mhz bleibt die Karte 15° kühler. Das verstehe wer will 

Also quasi selbst mit den 20mv mehr bin ich gerade mal 1-2° drüber max, also wayne, im Verbrauch auch nur max 10W mehr in Spitze.


----------



## BladeTNT (16. Juli 2019)

Ja das echt so, hatte auch schon Gameswie re2, td2 die alles aus der Karte ziehen und stabil laufen aber games wie Alien Isolation, Anno 2160 kackten nach 5min direkt ab xD.

Aber bin immer noch am überlegen ob es das echt wert ist also 8 FPS für 15 Grad mehr und mehr Strom. Gestern in Metro zwischen durch mal ein knistern im Ton (KA ob es vom OC kommt). Mit OC wird mein Rechner zur Heizung


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ja das echt so, hatte auch schon Gameswie re2, td2 die alles aus der Karte ziehen und stabil laufen aber games wie Alien Isolation, Anno 2160 kackten nach 5min direkt ab xD.
> 
> Aber bin immer noch am überlegen ob es das echt wert ist also 8 FPS für 15 Grad mehr und mehr Strom. Gestern in Metro zwischen durch mal ein knistern im Ton (KA ob es vom OC kommt). Mit OC wird mein Rechner zur Heizung



Das kannst nur du entscheiden am Ende des Tages. Generell ist dein Setting aber so ok.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi

Meine Seven hat ja  @1801 zu sehr hohen 1,142 mV
Mit welchen Settings würdest 24/7 fahren

Derzeit 1740 Mhz
0,972 mV

Takt um die 1715 Mhz mit teils Drops um 1650 Mhz.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Meine Seven hat ja  @1801 zu sehr hohen 1,142 mV
> Mit welchen Settings würdest 24/7 fahren
> ...



Das ist doch in Ordnung. Würde ich so lassen mit Ref.-Kühler.

@TimeSpy-Probleme...glaube das liegt an anderen Dingen. Der Treiber hängt sich bei mir nicht nur auf, dass gnaze System schmiert ab, nix in den Logs. Vlt geht mein RAM hopps, hab mal auf standard gestellt den RAM und teste. Falls es mal durchläuft, dann hab ich den Fehler gefunden und kann ggf. Wieder nach unten volten. Trotzdem seltsam 

EDIT: So, ist wieder abgestürzt, aber diesmal hab ich nen Fehlercode: Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116. Das schließt auf Hardware-Failure wegen Treiberreset. Klingt also ganz nach Graka...ABER, der Fehler tritt immer an der gleichen Stelle auf im Stresstest und zwar immer ganz knapp vor Ende. Ich denke ich werde TimeSpy einfach ignorieren, der normale TS Benchmark läuft auch ohne Probleme durch, nur im Stresstest gibts Ärger. Da hatte ich früher schonmal was. Da stürzte zwar net das System ab, aber der TimeSpy brach immer gegen Ende ab, genau wie jetzt auch. Raff ich net! Ich werde mal Heaven laufen lassen für ein paar Stunden, wenn ich mich nachher nochmal hinlege.


----------



## BladeTNT (16. Juli 2019)

habt ihr eigentlich nebenbei auch mit Afterburner laufen? (Nutze es eigentlich nur wegen der FPS anzeige.) 
Bei mir war es öfter mal so wenn ich OC habe, das nach einem neustart die Volt Spannung plötzlich richtig hoch ist (über die Linie!) , obwohl ich nichts geändert habe. Daher muss ich vorher immer erst prüfen ob alles normal ist.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich nebenbei auch mit Afterburner laufen? (Nutze es eigentlich nur wegen der FPS anzeige.)
> Bei mir war es öfter mal so wenn ich OC habe, das nach einem neustart die Volt Spannung plötzlich richtig hoch ist (über die Linie!) , obwohl ich nichts geändert habe. Daher muss ich vorher immer erst prüfen ob alles normal ist.



Ja das ist ein Bug. Werte einstellen, neustarten und checken, Wenn falsch wieder korrigieren, neustarten etc. Wenn passt, Kaltstart und das selbe Prozedere, dann behält er die Werte.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Meine Seven hat ja  @1801 zu sehr hohen 1,142 mV
> Mit welchen Settings würdest 24/7 fahren
> ...



Hey ich habe auch UV am laufen, ich warte mit dem ausreizen noch bis Garantie weg ist und dann gibt es erst einmal den Ghetto mod  
Habe festgestellt, dass erst einmal zwischen 1700 und 1750 ein starker Spannungsanstieg bei mir von Nöten ist.
Also 1750 läuft bei 975mV, 1800 bei 1 und 1700 bei 920, also hab ich 1700 am laufen.
Powertarget habe ich immer auf max +20 , ich mags einfach nicht wenn mich irgendwas beschneidet. Jedenfalls habe ich so Spitzen bis 1710 und im Schnitt so 1680.
Watt so max bei 230, aber normale games eher um die 200Watt


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Bug. Werte einstellen, neustarten und checken, Wenn falsch wieder korrigieren, neustarten etc. Wenn passt, Kaltstart und das selbe Prozedere, dann behält er die Werte.



Jo, kenne ich auch das Problem.

Wenn man Werte im Wattman ändert oderein Profil lädt, sollte man danach keinen Neustart machen. Erst wenn der Rechner einmal runtergefahen ist, merkt er sich die Settings dauerhaft. Dann sind auch Reboots kein Problem mehr.


Übrigens das heftigste Graphics Programm bisher ist die nVidia Pendel Demo. Da springt Tj instant auf 90+ °C  Das schafft sonst kein Game oder Benchmark.


----------



## Methusalem (16. Juli 2019)

Was UV angeht, habe ich mit meiner Karte wohl ausgesprochen Glück gehabt: Die schafft sämtliche Stabilitätstests mit 1740 MHz GPU@900 mV, 1250 MHz Speicher, und +50% PT anstandslos.

Die Lüfter drehen dabei auf max. 2200 U/Min bei einer TJ von weniger als 90 °C. Und das alles mit Originalkühler.

Als Beispiel mal ein Sup4K + Wattman Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Leistung stimmt auch noch dabei. 

Die Karte aufgeben für eine RX 5700 XT oder gar RTX 2080? Never!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Was UV angeht, habe ich mit meiner Karte wohl ausgesprochen Glück gehabt: Die schafft sämtliche Stabilitätstests mit 1740 MHz GPU@900 mV, 1250 MHz Speicher, und +50% PT anstandslos.
> 
> Die Lüfter drehen dabei auf max. 2200 U/Min bei einer TJ von weniger als 90 °C. Und das alles mit Originalkühler.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein rundes Setting.


----------



## Methusalem (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist ein rundes Setting.



Eigentlich wollte ich mir fürs OC diese Eiswolf  AIO zulegen, aber mittlerweile erfreut mich die Sparsamkeit bei trotzdem genügender Leistung mehr, als für vielleicht 15 % Mehrleistung die Leistungsaufnahme  überproportional in die Höhe zu treiben.


----------



## sifusanders (16. Juli 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir fürs OC diese Eiswolf  AIO zulegen, aber mittlerweile erfreut mich die Sparsamkeit bei trotzdem genügender Leistung mehr, als für vielleicht 15 % Mehrleistung die Leistungsaufnahme  überproportional in die Höhe zu treiben.



Hatte ich auch zunächst überlegt, aber dann haben mich die Werte von JSVShadow doch überzeugt - und ich bastle einfach gerne. Mein Eiswolf sollte heute ankommen ;D

//E: gerade E-mail erhalten, Paket wurde zugestellt


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. Juli 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Was UV angeht, habe ich mit meiner Karte wohl ausgesprochen Glück gehabt: Die schafft sämtliche Stabilitätstests mit 1740 MHz GPU@900 mV, 1250 MHz Speicher, und +50% PT anstandslos.
> 
> Die Lüfter drehen dabei auf max. 2200 U/Min bei einer TJ von weniger als 90 °C. Und das alles mit Originalkühler.
> 
> ...



Hm ist der Speicher auf maxed out, denn wirklich sinnvoll? Wie würden sich deine Min Frames at stock ändern?

Also ich meine ich hätte es mal getestet, war quasi nur mehr heiße Luft bei 1700


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

@Shadow: TimeEx Belastungstest ist Buggy, nicht verwenden.
Der funzt sowohl auf Navi wie auf der VII nicht.


----------



## Methusalem (16. Juli 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Hm ist der Speicher auf maxed out, denn wirklich sinnvoll? Wie würden sich deine Min Frames at stock ändern?
> 
> Also ich meine ich hätte es mal getestet, war quasi nur mehr heiße Luft bei 1700



Also maxed out ist er nicht, ein kleines Polster von 50 MHz ist mal sicherheitshalber vorhanden.

Aber es macht einen Riesenunterschied:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2019)

Die Speichertransferrate haut voll rein. Das ist schon krass. Obwohl die Karte ab Werk schon 1 TB/s hat, merkt man noch das OC.

Vega ist in der Hinsicht echt ne Sau.


----------



## Methusalem (16. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Speichertransferrate haut voll rein. Das ist schon krass. Obwohl die Karte ab Werk schon 1 TB/s hat, merkt man noch das OC.
> 
> Vega ist in der Hinsicht echt ne Sau.



Die Werte sind mir ein bisschen komisch vorgekommen. Deswegen habe ich nochmal gemessen, und da ergibt sich dann ein leicht anderes Bild.

mit 1250 MHz HBM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mit 1000 MHz HBM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung, was genau bei der Messung aus #5169 schiefgelaufen ist.

Trotzdem ist der Unterschied deutlich.


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2019)

Achso, hatte das gar nicht direkt auf deine Ergebnisse bezogen, sondern war mehr ne Erkenntnis, was mir anfangs im Alltag mit der Karte aufgefallen war. 

Aber ist auch schon wieder ein paar Tage her, als sie noch stock lief


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Shadow: TimeEx Belastungstest ist Buggy, nicht verwenden.
> Der funzt sowohl auf Navi wie auf der VII nicht.



Fuq..und ich mache und tue und bastel und kack xDDDDDD damn, danke für die Info gurdi! Aber dachte ich mir schon. ALLES läuft geschmeidig, nur TimeSpy muckt rum, dachte mir schon, dass da iwas net stimmen kann xD


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. Juli 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Die Werte sind mir ein bisschen komisch vorgekommen. Deswegen habe ich nochmal gemessen, und da ergibt sich dann ein leicht anderes Bild.
> 
> mit 1250 MHz HBM:
> 
> ...



Ne sorry bro, grad gleich nochmal probiert, weil ich Ernsthaft an meinem Verstand zweifelte nach deinen pics... 

@1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@1000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub bei deinem 1000er Run stimmt was nicht ?
Oder bei mia irgendwas?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Also ich hatte Stock 7,7k


----------



## Methusalem (16. Juli 2019)

Das ist alles schon korrekt so. Die Karte powert erst mit UV so richtig los. 

Alles @default kommt sie auf etwas mehr als 7600 Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, dann hier nochmal ein 1000 MHz HBM-Lauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die min. FPS sehen deutlich anders aus als beim Run davor. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich da das Overlay ein- und ausgeblendet hatte.


----------



## BladeTNT (17. Juli 2019)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.2*   ist da


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (17. Juli 2019)

Ultimativer visueller Vergleich zwischen AMD RIS, NVIDIA DLSS und FreeStyle – igor sLAB

interessant


----------



## bigburritoboy (17. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung? Irgendwie hab ich in Planetside 2 aktuell 144fps aber es ruckelt...sieht das für euch normal aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> *Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.2*   ist da



Grad als mir langweilig wurde  leggo  kann ich gleich mal vergleichen, ob sich was getan hat


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung? Irgendwie hab ich in Planetside 2 aktuell 144fps aber es ruckelt...sieht das für euch normal aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In anderen Anwendungen auch der Fall?


----------



## bigburritoboy (17. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In anderen Anwendungen auch der Fall?




nein...GTA V läuft wie Butter, bei anderen wäre es mir auch nicht spezifisch aufgefallen. Allerdings fehlt mir die Erfahrung für Fehlersuche :-/


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Hmm, mal den obersten P State als mindestsetting eingestellt?


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Juli 2019)

MHm, also mit neuem Treiber brauch ich einen Volt-Step mehr und hab ein kleines bissl Leistung verloren in FS/FSU (40/11 GS je). Seltsam, ansonsten nix auffälliges.


----------



## bigburritoboy (17. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm, mal den obersten P State als mindestsetting eingestellt?



wo kann ich das machen? Ich hab aktuell nur den normalen Treiber und da gibts ja nur die Kurve?


----------



## Methusalem (18. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> MHm, also mit neuem Treiber brauch ich einen Volt-Step mehr und hab ein kleines bissl Leistung verloren in FS/FSU (40/11 GS je). Seltsam, ansonsten nix auffälliges.



Bei mir keine Veränderungen, alle Profile funktionieren wie zuvor.


----------



## DARPA (18. Juli 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung? Irgendwie hab ich in Planetside 2 aktuell 144fps aber es ruckelt...sieht das für euch normal aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die GPU Auslastung schwankt stark. 

Wie sind deine Einstellungen im Spiel? Vsync? Framelimiter? Liegen die 144 fps konstant an?
Hast du mal geprüft, ob du vllt in ein CPU Limit rennst?


----------



## bigburritoboy (18. Juli 2019)

fps schwanken zwischen 80 und 144 je nach Feindaufkommen.
Vsync ist off, FRTC liegt bei 144
CPU wäre denkbar, allerdings hatte ich bisher eben keine Ruckler und nach 17.1 fingen sie an.

Nur für mein Verständnis : wieso kommen die unregelmäßigen Kurven bei der GraKa zustande, wenn CPU das Problem ist?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> fps schwanken zwischen 80 und 144 je nach Feindaufkommen.
> Vsync ist off
> CPU wäre denkbar, allerdings hatte ich bisher eben keine Ruckler und nach 17.1 fingen sie an.
> 
> Nur für mein Verständnis : wieso kommen die unregelmäßigen Kurven bei der GraKa zustande, wenn CPU das Problem ist?



Weil die Karte dann runter taktet, aber wenn das bisher nicht der Fall war ist das wohl eher ein Bug im Treiber.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Ohhh meine Freunde, ich hab ne neue Liblingspaste 
Hab heute die Thermalright aus der neuen Serie bekommen, die ist grandios 
Ich lass die mal noch ein wenig einbrennen, dann kann ich sagen was die genau bringt aber das sieht schon mal sehr,sehr gut aus.

Der aktuelle Treiber beseitigt übrigens mein Flackern mit VSR.


----------



## Minalion (18. Juli 2019)

Welche paste ist das denn genau?? 

Super das du kein flackern mehr hast


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Thermalrigth TF8


----------



## sulik (19. Juli 2019)

So, meine Alphacool Wakü ist heute früh auch gekommen.
Werde aber erst morgen umbauen, da ich meinen Rechner wieder in mein altes Case umziehen lasse.
Habe mir das Corsair Carbide 740 geholt und es ist mir viel zu groß. -_-

Dann eben wieder alles umbauen und das Gehäuse zurücksenden -schade. 
Dank der Wakü dürfte es im Fractal Definde R5 jetzt aber auch keinen Wärmestau mehr geben.

Hatte da trotz Morpheus II Vega Umbau massiv Probleme bei 960Mv und 1800Mhz, also nicht mal OCéd.
Da gab es spikes auf bis zu 105C° des HotSpot´s... O_o


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Die Karte zu kühlen ist wirklich kein leichtes. Wobei ich die mittlerweile mit Luft schon gut im Griff habe.
Der HotSpot auf der Karte ist aber echt ein Thema für sich, ich hab da wirklich oft dran rumgemodelt bis ich das Optimum gefunden habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (19. Juli 2019)

Hey Leute habt Ihr diese neue Schärfung Ris mal probiert. Das hat hier ja jemand portiert 

I ported FidelityFX CAS to ReShade so anyone can use it, with nearly any game : Amd

Habe ich gerade mal bei Witcher 3 probiert. Wie die Artikel Screenshots schon vermuten ließen, sehr geil!

Probiert es aus


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Juli 2019)

Bild: farcry5inultrahd-174088j4v.png - abload.de


Sorry, dass der Takt so gut wie nicht hüpft, kann man dagegen was machen
PL +20% ist schon gesetzt, bringt aber kaum etwas.
Morgen wird der Hintere 80mm Heck-Lüfter noch finalisiert,- bringt auch einige Minder Grad …


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bild: farcry5inultrahd-174088j4v.png - abload.de
> 
> 
> Sorry, dass der Takt so gut wie nicht hüpft, kann man dagegen was machen
> ...



Nicht übel, welche Spannung?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Juli 2019)

0,972 mV für 1740 Mhz
Obwohl nur 171x ankommt, was ja normal ist.
Aber eben diese Absenkungen auf unter 1600 Mhz


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 0,972 mV für 1740 Mhz
> Obwohl nur 171x ankommt, was ja normal ist.
> Aber eben diese Absenkungen auf unter 1600 Mhz



Das sind Auslesefehler, die kannst du ignorieren.


Ihre werdet es übrigens nicht glauben warum mein flackern weg ist, ich musste selbst staunen. Es hat nichts mit dem Treiber zu tun gehabt. Ich hab heute mein Profil geladen und wieder geflacker gehabt. Ich  hätte jetzt alles mögliche vermutet an meiner Übertaktung, wenn, ja wenn ich nicht genau die selben Werte ja vorher sowieso eingestellt gehabt hatte.

Also nach unterschieden gesucht und siehe da, es ist kaum zu glauben, es liegt daran das ich eine manuelle Lüfterkurve konfiguriert habe
Stehen die Lüfter auf Auto ist das flackern weg....Das soll mir mal jemand erklären


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Juli 2019)

Auslesefehler ?
Von 1713 auf 1701 auf 1580 auf 1715 und dann auf 1512 usw.
Echt nur Auslesefehler oder wie bekommt man die Kurve so genau wie gerade hin?


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte zu kühlen ist wirklich kein leichtes. Wobei ich die mittlerweile mit Luft schon gut im Griff habe.
> Der HotSpot auf der Karte ist aber echt ein Thema für sich, ich hab da wirklich oft dran rumgemodelt bis ich das Optimum gefunden habe.
> 
> 
> ...



>2066 - 54°
>1296 - 54°

Alter. Jetzt stell sich mal einer diese Architektur mit 2500/1500 vor. Jaja, die Fantasie geht mit mir durch.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> >2066 - 54°
> >1296 - 54°
> 
> Alter. Jetzt stell sich mal einer diese Architektur mit 2500/1500 vor. Jaja, die Fantasie geht mit mir durch.



Oh der Speicher hatte da sicher nen Peak, der steht auf 1232, sry.


----------



## BladeTNT (20. Juli 2019)

Wie sind eigentlich so die Temps bei euch?

Also mit OC (1135mv, also 16mv höher als Stock)  bin ich bei guter stunde bei 90/91 Grad sollte okay sein oder.  Werde aber in Zukunft nochmal nen Radi zusätzlich mit einbauen


----------



## Minalion (20. Juli 2019)

1925@1057 mV Stock Kühler nach mehreren Stunden zocken Hotspot max 98°C geht aber ja auch immer mal runter die 98  werden nie durchgehend erreicht. 
Das ist bei der Karte meiner Meinung noch eine gute temp   hab aber auch 3x140 Lüfter mit hohem luftdurchsatz und 3x120  damit immer schön super viel frische Luft durchgeht


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2019)

Alles unter 100 ist gut im Grunde.


----------



## BladeTNT (20. Juli 2019)

Okay super danke Jungs 
Trotzdem merkt man wie heftig die Wärme von Radiator hoch steigt nach 30min zocken wir ne Heizung haha


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2019)

Ja die Seven kann schon ordentlich was durchziehen wenn man die Karte lässt.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Juli 2019)

YouTube

RX 5800
2100 Mhz
56 CU

Ca. 2080 TI Leistung ?

YouTube


----------



## bigburritoboy (20. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich so die Temps bei euch?



Junction-Temps zwischen 60 und 75° je nach Anwendung... allerdings läuft die GraKa auch mit Phobya G-Changer Nova 1080.


----------



## sulik (21. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte zu kühlen ist wirklich kein leichtes. Wobei ich die mittlerweile mit Luft schon gut im Griff habe.
> Der HotSpot auf der Karte ist aber echt ein Thema für sich, ich hab da wirklich oft dran rumgemodelt bis ich das Optimum gefunden habe.



Den Morpheus Vega setze ich wieder auf die Vega 56, dort hatte er einwandfreie Arbeit geleistet.
Muss echt mal aufhören zu zocken um die Radeon umzubauen... 
Aber den 3. Akt in PoE mach ich noch fertig... 

Ich hab hier noch Arctic Cooling MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste, taugt die was für die Radeon, oder soll ich lieber ne andere nehmen? 
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Die wirds tun, wobei es schon deutlich bessere Pasten gibt.


----------



## sulik (21. Juli 2019)

Du nutzt aktuell die Thermalrigth TF8 oder?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Du nutzt aktuell die Thermalrigth TF8 oder?



Ja, bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

Ich bin von der Noctua NT-H2 begeistert. Keine Probleme, top Temps.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

Hat mal jemand Crysis 3 mit der Seven gespielt in der letzten Zeit? Ich habe zum Beginn von Wolcome to the jungle 40 FPS, mit der 2080 Ti hingegen 190 FPS...


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand Crysis 3 mit der Seven gespielt in der letzten Zeit? Ich habe zum Beginn von Wolcome to the jungle 40 FPS, mit der 2080 Ti hingegen 190 FPS...



Welche Settings haste denn verwendet?

Generell ist die VII komisch bei manchen Spielen, also richtig, richtig komisch, besonders bei älteren DX9-Spielen. Da hab ich die seltsamsten Fehler, Lags, Ruckler...und hohe Auslastung auf der Karte obwohl eig nix passiert. Keine Ahnung was da los ist xD Das war mit V56/64 nicht der Fall xD Da merkt man ggf. die professionelle Ausrichtung der Karte.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

@JSX: Sehr hohe Einstellungen. VSync war off. Aber eigentlich sind die Einstellungen egal, weil da irgendwas pathologisch verpufft.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

War Crysis 3 DX11? oder noch DX9?


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> War Crysis 3 DX11? oder noch DX9?



DX 11 war es...


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

Ich teste morgen nach arbeit mal  bin neugierig! Hab damals Crisis 3 auf meiner RX480 durchgezockt.


----------



## blautemple (22. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand Crysis 3 mit der Seven gespielt in der letzten Zeit? Ich habe zum Beginn von Wolcome to the jungle 40 FPS, mit der 2080 Ti hingegen 190 FPS...



Ist leider normal, es ist auch völlig egal ob man eine Fury X, Vega 64 oder die V II nutzt. Man landet immer bei 40fps im CPU Limit, keine Ahnung was der AMD Treiber da veranstaltet...


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand Crysis 3 mit der Seven gespielt in der letzten Zeit? Ich habe zum Beginn von Wolcome to the jungle 40 FPS, mit der 2080 Ti hingegen 190 FPS...



Da liegt seit langem am Treiber.
Irgendwas läuft da schief, mein Notebook mit einer 1070 max Q schaft mehr FPS bei Crysis 3 als meine Radeon VII. Ich kenne aber auch nur Crysis 3 wo der Treiber so bescheiden ist, keine Ahnung ob AMD das noch fixen wird.


----------



## Methusalem (22. Juli 2019)

Da fällt mir noch ein Spiel aus der "Risen"-Reihe ein, ich glaube, Risen 2.

Und über den OpenGL-Treiber brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu sprechen.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

Überlege aktuell echt, trotz aller Widrigkeiten, die ich überwinden musste, meine VII abzugeben, samt Eiswolf, versteht sich  Es nervt einfach, dass ich die iGPU meiner CPU aktivieren muss, um einige ältere Spiele zu spielen, nein, es kotzt mich regelrecht an  Als ich letztens Final Fantasy 6 gespielt hab (steam)...ich dachte, dass mir die Augen übergehen...70% Auslastung mit der VII in dem Spiel...wtf? Das schafft der SNES Emulator CPU-only mit nichtmal 5% Last. Keine Ahnung was da los ist, frustet aber schon ein wenig.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, lasst es mich wissen, schlecht ist meine ja nicht, was OC betrifft  Natürlich will ich die Karte nicht verschenken, aber naja, mal schauen! Vlt wirds ne RX5700XT oder ne V64..die hat mir eig auch gereicht. Auf die 5700 geht auch nen Morpheus oder nen Accelero drauf ohne trouble...mhm muss man alles bedenken  Wenn natürliche alle AMD-Karten diese Probleme haben, dann wird mir das nicht viel nützen..

Alternativ, hat jemand vlt einen Workaround dafür? Ich überlege echt ob ich ggf. ne NV-Karte, ne kleine, mir noch reinhaue, die AiO oben befestige, damit die GPU nicht im Weg ist und dann alles über die NV_Karte laufen lasse, was mit der VII nicht mag. Früher gabs mal günstige..aber hot damn, die kosten alle so viel XD

EDIT: Hab mir ne GT1030 Single Slot von GB gekauft für 70 Tacken und werd den Radiator nach oben verfrachten und einfach alle älteren Spiele über die 1030 laufen lassen. Eigentlich liebe ich die VII schon und es wäre dumm die abzugeben. Irgendwann kommen die insanely fast 16 GB zum tragen, dann würde ich es bereuen! Vernunft hat gesiegt..zum Glück


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juli 2019)

Bin ich der Einzige der einer Radeon VII Niete treu bleiben wird... ?
Aber wechselt nur zu Navi XT und dann kommt die 5800XT oder gar 5900XT in einigen, vielen Monaten.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der einer Radeon VII Niete treu bleiben wird... ?
> Aber wechselt nur zu Navi XT und dann kommt die 5800XT oder gar 5900XT in einigen, vielen Monaten.



Ach iwo, nein, nein. Es gibt nur ab und an solche dinge, die einen halt nerfen und wenn man net aufpasst, dann gibts halt kurzschlussreaktionen xD Ich bleib meiner VII treu,  weil ich einen Workaround für meine Probleme gefunden hab, welche auch die Performance meines Systems nicht einschränken. Von daher alles fruchtig <3 Die VII ist nicht abgeschrieben und hat genug Leistungsreserven. Obwohl sie nun End of Life ist, hoffe ich trotzdem, dass AMD die Karte nicht kicken wird was support betrifft..das wäre rechtlich eh fragwürdig..da die Karte nur knapp ein halbes Jahr auf dem Buckel hat... xD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der einer Radeon VII Niete treu bleiben wird... ?
> Aber wechselt nur zu Navi XT und dann kommt die 5800XT oder gar 5900XT in einigen, vielen Monaten.



Ich hatte vor der Navi ne Vega64... hab nur aus Basteldrang auf Navi gewechselt! Die VII gabs leider nicht zu nem Kurs wo ich zugeschlagen hätte... sonst hätte ich auch eine... Aber da wäre ja Navi aktuell nur ein Sidegrade...  Ich denke auch, dass die Leistung der Karte, gerade wenn ein wenig UV optimiert noch lässig aussreicht!
Ist halt wie immer, Montags was tolles gekauft, kommt Dienstags was besseres aufn Markt... 

Wenn und Wann die 5800 oder 5900 er kommen, muss man die Sache neu bewerten, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte dann ersetzt werden muss. Die hat schon genug Power die nächsten Jahre durchzuhalten...  Gerade die 16Gb HBM werden die nur langsam alt werden lassen!


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

Mal ne Frage: können aktuelle Grafikkarten schon die Bandbreite bzw den Datendurchsatz von PCIe 4.0 voll nutzen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

@Headcrash: 

Ich glaube nicht, irgendwo gabs glaub hier auf PCGH sogar einen Bench, wo man die Unterschiede zwischen PCI 2,3 und 4 sehen konnte ... war bissl mehr... aber zu vernachlässigen..... Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster, und behaupte, dass es Marketing-Strategie seitens AMD war.... CPU mit PCIe4... Chipsatz für PCIe4 und GPU mit PCIe4


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: können aktuelle Grafikkarten schon die Bandbreite bzw den Datendurchsatz von PCIe 4.0 voll nutzen?



Ich denke wenn überhaupt dann tatsächlich nur die VII. Die 1 TB/s sind ja nur auf den Copy-Durchsatz spezifiziert. Die Kommunikation zw. VII und CPU ist trotzdem auf PCIe 3 x16 limitiert, also 16 GB/s max, realistisch hab ich aber gesehen, dass wir da max 10 GB/s bidirektional sehen (zb. mit Aida64 kann man das gut auslesen). Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann sind die 10 GB/s ggf schon ein kleiner bottleneck, besonders da die VII intern nicht so effizient arbeitet wie NAVI. Wenn du dir anschaust, was reines HBM OC noch an Leistung bringt, dann denke ich, mit vollen PCIe 4.0 16x, dass die VII gut noch 10% mehr Leistung packen würde, in manchen Anwendungen/games mal mehr, mal weniger.

Wenn AMD PCIe 4.0 für die VII freischaltet...welp, dann muss ich wohl auch schwach werden  der 9900k frisst mir eh zu viel und ist ein heißes Eisen


----------



## DerLachs (22. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand Crysis 3 mit der Seven gespielt in der letzten Zeit? Ich habe zum Beginn von Wolcome to the jungle 40 FPS, mit der 2080 Ti hingegen 190 FPS...


YouTube

Hilft dir das vielleicht?


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Hilft dir das vielleicht?



Probiere ich mal aus!

Edit: Lol!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Juli 2019)

Schade.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Probiere ich mal aus!
> 
> Edit: Lol!
> 
> ...



Geil, also wars nicht die Karte sondern das Spiel...tsktsk Crytek, tsktsk.

@Lachs Warum schade? 90+ FPS sind besser als 40 FPS, hat also geklappt! Danke dir! Werd ich mir merken für anderen Games, vlt klappt das da ja auch!


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Schade.



Ja nix schade. Mehr als doppelte FPS!!



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Geil, also wars nicht die Karte sondern das Spiel...tsktsk Crytek, tsktsk.



Mit der Turing passiert es nicht. Es wird ein Zusammenspiel aus Treiber und Spiel sein.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Juli 2019)

Ich dachte das wären die FPS mit der 2080 Ti.  Freut mich, dass es doch geklappt hat. Irgendjemand aus dem Forum hatte mal das Video gepostet, also geht der Dank an diese Person.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

Ja, habe beim Afterburner die Beschriftung noch nicht angepasst. Es ist aber die R7.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, habe beim Afterburner die Beschriftung noch nicht angepasst. Es ist aber die R7.



Dann scheint aber dennoch noch iwas zu limitieren. 140W und die Clocks, das ist ja knapp mal die Hälfte des möglichen, oder sind das keine korrekten Werte? Ich mein, 90 FPS bei den Werten ist Spitze, seltsam ist es trotzdem. Aber hey, ich hab uralt games mit 30 FPS und 200W Verbrauch...also von daher


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

Das ist immer noch irgendein CPU-Limit, aber egal, das Game fühlt sich mit dem Trick absolut flüssig an!


----------



## 1000H2O (23. Juli 2019)

Tach allerseits. ich versuche seit einiger Zeit diesen thread mitzuverfolgen aber irgendwie sind es mittlerweile viel zu viele Posts als dass man sich einfach ein Überblick verschaffen könnte ich habe leider das Problem dass ich ebenfalls die alphacool wasserkühlung für die Radeon R7 installieren wollte dann aber irgendwie versehentlich wahrscheinlich aufgrund einer falschmeldung auf irgendeiner Webseite ich weiß es nicht mehr wer mich darauf oder dazu gebracht hat na jedenfalls habe ich von der Eisbär die Vega n01 Version gekauft weil ich dachte das wäre die und war dann also stundenlang am rumprobieren wie das wohl passen könnte und mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen ist dass es der falsche kühler ist .

jetzt ist das leider schon so lange her dass ich den Kühler nicht mehr austauschen kann und für eine weitere wasserkühlung reicht mir jetzt das Geld leider nicht mehr.
Jetzt wollte ich versuchen vega Kühlung irgendwie auf ebay oder so zu verscherbeln.
und mir für meine VII ein günstigen luftkühler zu suchen und dabei bin ich auf diesem letzten Post von gurki gestoßen



Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte zu kühlen ist wirklich kein leichtes. Wobei ich die
> mittlerweile mit Luft schon gut im Griff habe.
> Der HotSpot auf der Karte ist aber echt ein Thema für sich, ich hab da wirklich oft dran rumgemodelt bis ich das Optimum gefunden habe.
> 
> ...



sag mal könntest du mir mitteilen welchen Kühler du genau benutzt und ob du da Modifikationen am kühlblock vorgenommen hast? Weil ich nämlich bereits einen Vega 64 Kühler verbauen wollte und mir dann aufgefallen ist dass das alles vorne und hinten nicht passt auch wegen der VRM die anders positioniert und anders dimensioniert sind. 
das wäre echt mega freundlich wenn du mir da einen Tipp geben könntest wie ich das jetzt wie ich da am besten sauber wieder rauskomme aus diesem Hack Mac


----------



## 1000H2O (23. Juli 2019)

* Anmerkung
das ist wirklich wichtig für mich weil ich leider bei der demontage des original Kühlers die ganzen Schrauben nicht wiederfinden kann und somit die Karte nicht einmal mit dem Original Kühler betreiben kann und gezwungen bin mir irgendwas anderes zu überlegen nur eben 200 € noch mal für eine AiO wäre dann zu viel des guten dann hätte ich mittlerweile fast 1200 € ausgegeben für diese Karte und nein dafür würde ich mir keine rtx2080ti holen ich würde einfach gar keine grafikkarte für1200 € kaufen weil das meiner Meinung nach einfach aus dem Rahmen fällt. deshalb also die Frage nach einer günstigen Alternative es muss kein weltrekord aufstellen es reicht mir wenn ich die Karte ein wenig gedrosselt mit guten temps betreiben kann ohne dass die Karte gleich zu einem lärmverursacher mit einer Lautstärke einer Fabrik wird das ist eigentlich mein hauptproblem einfach nur der ganze Krach das ist ja nicht auszuhalten, das ist auch meiner Meinung nach das wo AMD scheitert weil sie immer bloß die Konkurrenz im Auge haben anstatt sich mal auf das eigene Produkt zu konzentrieren und da ruhig mal das eine oder andere megaherz wegzulassen einfach nur um des einen  wegen und zwar dass die Lautstärke nicht derart aus dem Rahmen fällt das also der Computer einen Krach macht als wenn man irgendwo in einem gewerbegebiet neben einer Fabrik wohnen würde das ist ja nicht mehr zumutbar oder nein vielmehr ein Krach als ob man in einer Fabrik wohnen würde und das ganze ausgelöst von gerade mal drei kleinen 7 cm Ventilatoren das muss man sich mal vorstellen drei kleine Ventilatoren machen einen Krach als wenn man da in einer Fabrik wäre.

entschuldigt bitte die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler aber ich verfasse das ganze über mein smartphone.
also das ist jedenfalls meine Kritik am AMD und das habe ich auch gegenüber ceo lisa su so über Twitter zu verstehen gegeben dass das kein Wunder ist dass die Grafik sparte Verluste macht wenn also aus einem Portfolio von hunderten von grafikkarten gerade mal eine einzige grafikkarte dabei ist wo man im großen und ganzen die Augen zukneifen und ok sagen kann. ich meine die Radeon VII wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Klasse Radeon RX 9 680 also als Nachfolger der rx 590 und 580 geworden wenn Sie einfach die taktraten so weit nach unten korrigiert hätten dass man also ein sweetspot ein Optimum zwischen Leistung und verlustwärme erreicht so dass man eben nicht mehr einen riesen Kühler benötigt um das Ding ruhigzustellen sondern einen ganz normalen Kühler verwenden kann wie die auf jeder anderen Karte auch und selbst wenn man also über die hohen Kosten für die Herstellung argumentiert ist das immer noch keine Rechtfertigung bzw es ist keine Entschuldigung weil man dann eben wenn man Verluste einfährt aufgrund eben irgendwelcher fehlentscheidungen oder falschen Prognosen das auch als solche Verluste dann eben abstempeln und gut lassen sein sollte indem man dann von mir aus das Produkt eben unter dem Wert oder unter dem herstellungswert verkauft aber hauptsache eben dass man langfristig keine Steine in den eigenen Weg legt und eine gute zufriedene und Feste kundenbasis sich erarbeitet. aber was da AMD bisher so abgeliefert hat zum Thema grafikkarten was sie einem an lautstärken zumuten das ist für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar dass die das nicht kapieren dass so etwas niemand haben möchte das will keiner haben ist doch so. und da also glaube ich dass der Fehler definitiv auf dem Fokus in Richtung Nvidia liegt dass die also immer sich mit denen messen wollen
anstatt einfach mal zu sagen okay gut super schön für euch Nvidia aber das hilft uns nicht weiter. wir können also unter Berücksichtigung des lärmpegels und des energieverbrauchs gerade zurzeit des Klimawandels maximal Diese und Diese performance bereitstellen und wem das nicht genügt der soll halt dann zu Nvidia gehen und ich glaube AMD wäre wirklich 1000% erfolgreicher auf diese Art und Weise wenn einfach sie ein rundes Produkt abliefern würden wo alles zueinander passt, und nicht eben dass sie jedesmal auf Teufel komm raus die Karten hochtakten bis eben zu einer verlustleistung von 400 Watt was dann einfach wirklich aus dem Rahmen fällt auch aus ökologischer Hinsicht und das alles auch noch für eine wirklich überschaubare Menge fps die sowieso keine Sau in real life interessieren tut ob die 5fps langsamer oder 5 fps schneller ist die Karte interessiert doch nicht.
viel wichtiger ist doch die alltagstauglichkeit dass ich also diese Karte wirklich nutzen kann und nicht jedes Mal wenn ich sie an schmeiße also mit einem Lärmpegel belästigt werde der mich krank macht im Kopf ich meine wem nützen 5fPS mehr wenn man die dann hinterher überhaupt nicht mehr einsetzt weil man so sehr von der Lautstärke abgeschreckt wird.


----------



## JSXShadow (23. Juli 2019)

Luftkühler gibt es keine für die VII.

Es gibt welche für die Vega56/64, den Morpheus 2, den auch Gurdi verbaut hat, allerdings müssen dort Anpassungen vorgenommen werden. Manche sagen, es ist nicht viel Aufwand, wenn man sich allerding nicht auskennt, dann kann man da allerhand kaputtmachen.

Der Logik nach: Versuchen die Eiswolf zu verkaufen und den Eiswolf für die VII kaufen. Alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts Ganzes. Geht halt nicht anders.

Nimm es als Lehrgeld. Niemals etwas online kaufen und dann nicht direkt testen. Alles was potentiell nicht funktioniert muss asap zurückgeschickt werden, ohne wenn und aber, da ewig dran rumzufummeln...welp..das macht alles eher noch schlimmer.


----------



## 1000H2O (23. Juli 2019)

vielen Dank für deine Antwort !
ja so etwas in der Art habe ich schon befürchtet aber gut dass du es noch mal bestätigst.
shit happens that's the way it goes so ist das nunmal


----------



## t670i (23. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn AMD PCIe 4.0 für die VII freischaltet...welp, dann muss ich wohl auch schwach werden  der 9900k frisst mir eh zu viel und ist ein heißes Eisen



Moment du sagst, der 9900K wird dir zu heiß und frisst zu viel. Gleichzeitig hast du aber eine Übertaktete Radeon VII im Rechner  ....
Das passt irgendwie nicht.  Wenn du die VII gezähmt hast wird der 9900K doch kein Problem sein ^^

Davon ab, habe ich im Moment auch das Gefühl, das AMD die  Treiber der VII auf neue Titel nicht wirklich optimiert.


----------



## JSXShadow (23. Juli 2019)

t670i schrieb:


> Moment du sagst, der 9900K wird dir zu heiß und frisst zu viel. Gleichzeitig hast du aber eine Übertaktete Radeon VII im Rechner  ....
> Das passt irgendwie nicht.  Wenn du die VII gezähmt hast wird der 9900K doch kein Problem sein ^^
> 
> Davon ab, habe ich im Moment auch das Gefühl, das AMD die  Treiber der VII auf neue Titel nicht wirklich optimiert.



Naja, mit Delid läuft der 9900k auch mit 5GHz im Sommer bei max 80°, nur halt prime katapultiert dann auf 94°. Alles auf nem Noctua NH-D15. Mit Direct-Die ginge noch mehr, aber dafür ist der Kühler zu schwer. Mit 4,9Ghz und 0,08V weniger sind es dann auch schon 10-15 Grad weniger. Das ist schon heftig^^ Aber will mich gar nicht beschweren, in keinem Spiel, auch mit 5Ghz werden je Temps erreicht, dass der Lüfter auch nur hörbar wird (erst ab 70°), aber muss halt auch im Prime laufen mit AVX-Load..bin da bissl komisch, aber ja, die CPU langt noch, hab halt leider keinen Golden Chip erwischt^^

Im Vergleich verbraucht die VII gar nicht so viel. Aktuell mit 2Ghz und knapp 1091mV bin ich bei 270-340W max (in Spitze) für die Karte selbst, also im Schnitt 300W, das ist vollkommen Okay, höre keine Lüfter, alles totenstill und Junction geht auch net über 100°, GPU temp dümpelt bei 60 rum maximal. Treiber sind aber wirklich ein Problem, ja, für mich aktuell nicht so sehr, da ich ganz aktuelle Spiele nicht spiele. Das neueste Spiel, was bei mir gesuchtet wurde war Bloodstained, die anderen interessieren mich nicht wirklich


----------



## pcsalo (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zum Speicher. Bei vielen Leuten scheint der einfach auf 1200MHz ohne Probleme zu laufen. Bei mir gibt es bei 1200MHz in Heaven bunte Artefakte. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Spannung für sen Speicher zu erhöhen? Würde das eventuell helfen?
Temperatur ist kaum ein Problem, da die Karte in einen Wasserkreislauf eingebunden ist.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

1000H2O schrieb:


> vielen Dank für deine Antwort !
> ja so etwas in der Art habe ich schon befürchtet aber gut dass du es noch mal bestätigst.
> shit happens that's the way it goes so ist das nunmal



Naja ich habe mich bewusst gegen eine Anleitung zur Monateg des Morpheus entschieden. Das ist nur was für Leute die ein gewisses KnowHow haben.Die Montage ist alles andere als einfach, vor  allem wegen den Hex Abstandshaltern.Wenn man da nicht das passende hat, besteht die Gefahr den Chip zu kracken.

@Pcsalo: Nein da kann man nichts ändern, was geht evtl. ist die Timings entwas entschärfen mit dem MemTool aber wirklich sinnig ist das auch nicht. Artefakte heißt übrigens meistens zu schlechte Kühlung fürden Speicher.Wäre der kälter ginge da wahrscheinlich mehr.


----------



## 1000H2O (23. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich habe mich bewusst gegen eine Anleitung zur Monateg des Morpheus entschieden. Das ist nur was für Leute die ein gewisses KnowHow haben.Die Montage ist alles andere als einfach, vor  allem wegen den Hex Abstandshaltern.Wenn man da nicht das passende hat, besteht die Gefahr den Chip zu kracken



 Hey Gudi schön das du mir antwortest. Ja also ich hab mich jetzt vielleicht ein wenig so dargestellt als wenn ich ein Nope wäre aber das stimmt nicht ganz also ich bin vor allem handwerklich ziemlich voller Tatendrang. Also jetzt mal als Beispiel kann ich mich erinnere mich damals von NVIDIA die GT 9600 war das glaube ich oder 9600 GT ihr wisst schon diese Chips die in den Macboocs drin  verbaut waren die keinen Lüfter hatten sondern auf Geheiß von Steve Jobs komplett geschlossen gebaut worden so dass sie keinen Krach machen und deswegen einer nach dem anderen also Hobbes gegangen ist und die Leute teils mit Tricks wie das MacBook irgendwie in den Ofen zu schieben oder weiß nicht wie versucht haben die Dinger wieder zu beleben könnt ihr euch noch erinnern schon ne ganze Weile her ich glaub ich war damals 15 Jahre alt na wie dem auch sei Jedenfalls habe ich damals den alten CPU Kühler von meinem AMD  millennium hieß er glaube ich damals noch da hatte er noch so ungefähr einmal 1 GHz Leistung der Prozessor neuen falls habe ich damals eben in den Kühler von diesem Prozessor auf diese 9600 GT gebastelt und dann über Penzel mod die Spannung erhöht und ich hatte wirklich gute temps vor allem weil ja der originale Lüfter zu den Zeiten wirklich ganz ganz einfache Konstruktion und waren mit wenig Material also mit wenig Masse Und einer überschaubaren Kühlleistung naja jedenfalls hab ich das wirklich fertig gebracht da den CPU Kühler  auf der Grafikkarte zu montieren und war stolz wie Oskar darauf. Jetzt habe ich versucht von der Vega 64 den Read devil kühler zu verbauen und dabei ist mir eben aufgefallen dass da ein paar Stellen nicht passen und habe diese dann tatsächlich also per Hand mit einem ganz normalen Akkubohrer und metallbohren alles ja wie gefräst könnte man sagen oh dann hätte es fast gepasst.  Ich hab glaube ich ungefähr 2VRM Blocks von dem Kühler also so per Hand weg gefräst oh und als ich es dann zusammen bauen wollte ist mir aufgefallen das auf der hinteren Seite also nicht bloß ein Blog sondern eben eine ganze Reihe über schaut die ich auch hätte weg Flexin müssen wo mir einfach die Puste ausgegangen ist und ich aufgegeben habe Aber so ein bisschen basteln kann ich also schon also ihr braucht nichts zu denken dass ich aus warte wäre Also jetzt mal her mit den Vorschlägen.  Ich glaub den Vega Kühler den kann ich genauso gut in den Müll schmeißen ich glaube nicht dass da irgend jemand sich finden lassen wird der auch nur ansatzweise so viel dafür bezahlen wird wie ich gezahlt habe nämlich 200 beschissene Euro ich glaube nicht dass das irgend jemand auf den Tisch legt nicht mal 150 ich glaube ich könnte den vielleicht nicht mal für 100 € verkaufen Sie würden den noch runter handeln auf 80 oder 70 € und dann schmeiß ich den lieber gleich weg er als diese Erniedrigung noch über mich ergehen zu lassen. Und von daher wäre ich euch dankbar für jeden denkbaren Tipp was sich in dieser Situation also noch machen ließe mit möglichst Wenig Geld Aufwand und viel handwerklichem Know-how wird Zeit das ich diese Karte bändige

Nachtrag
Oder vortrag. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in einem Forum aktiv jetzt bin ich durcheinander gekommen sorry


----------



## 1000H2O (23. Juli 2019)

Ja vielleicht wäre da noch zu erwähnen dass ich dann letzt endlich bei dem ganzen voll kritzeln mit dem Bleistift auf der Karte oh dann wieder aufstehen und Weiter benchen und dann wieder hin knien und wieder voll kritzeln mit Graphit eben ich dann irgendwie die Karte so blöd angepackt habe dass ich eine Ecke des Kühlers runter gedrückt und damit den die Von der Grafikkarte somit an einer ecke komplett zerstört habe. Aber das muss ja nicht wieder so passieren ich bin optimistisch. Also was diesen Mod angeht von wegen Mit CPU Kühler auf Grafikkarte da würde ich also am liebsten dann  wenn ich das noch mal tun würde wirklich ein scythe mugen iv pcgh edition mit 2x120 mm Lüftern einer ansaugen einer absaugen richtig über 1kg Kühlermasse und zwölf Heatpipes  auf das Ding packenWenn es also danach ginge das ist ein kühler ich finde da ist auch alles andere nicht mehr viel effektiver aber dafür viel viel teurer das ist mein Lieblingskühler bis jetzt


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

Dann organisier dir einen Morpheus 2 als Core oder Vegaedition, der passt. Du musst aber die Baseplate anbohren wenn du diese verbauen möchtest.


----------



## pcsalo (23. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Pcsalo: Nein da kann man nichts ändern, was geht evtl. ist die Timings entwas entschärfen mit dem MemTool aber wirklich sinnig ist das auch nicht. Artefakte heißt übrigens meistens zu schlechte Kühlung fürden Speicher.Wäre der kälter ginge da wahrscheinlich mehr.



Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Ich habe Heaven mal mit stabilen Werten laufen lassen. Da wird der Speicher maximal so um die 50°C warm laut GpuZ. 
Dann mal mit 1200MHz getestet, da kamen quasi sofort Artefakte, da hatte der Speicher ca 38°C laut GpuZ.

Schade dass man da nichts machen kann. Dachte eigentlich der Samsung Speicher wäre gut, hatte wohl etwas Pech.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

Auf wievielkriegst du ihn denn? Der Hynix geht auf der Seven teils besser-


----------



## pcsalo (23. Juli 2019)

In Heaven gehen zwischen 1180 und 1190MHz Artefakte los. Aber auch bisschen drunter ist nicht 100% stabil. Manche Anwendungen haben auch bei 1150 Probleme.
1120 Lief bis jetzt sehr stabil.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juli 2019)

AMD Radeon VII 

https://www.amd.com/en/products/graphics/amd-radeon-vii


---->  50-te Anniversity Edition schon bereits nicht mehr bestellbar   

und die VII wird wohl in etlichen Wochen komplett vom Bildschirm verschwinden.

Hoffentlich werden die Treiber gewartet, sonst gibt es einen Shitstorm.


----------



## Nosferatu (24. Juli 2019)

Treiberpflege war bei AMD immer gut.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Treiberpflege war bei AMD immer gut.



Nö, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Nosferatu (24. Juli 2019)

Von alten Kaerten ehm doch....lol anti lag funkt mit alten 5 jahre altenkarten auch.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2019)

Die Treiberpflege ist teilweise miserabel bei AMD, weil die einfach nicht die Ressourcen haben, um es besser zu machen.


----------



## Nosferatu (24. Juli 2019)

Kann mich nicht beschweren. Klar hier und da grad bei neuen gpus spinnts ein wenig aber für Vega zmbsp sind die Treiber mitllerweiel sehr sehr gut für mich zumindest.


----------



## _Berge_ (24. Juli 2019)

Natürlich sind sie für Vega jetzt passabel, aber für die Seven und jetzt Navi noch nicht so wirklich, AMD fehlen die Ressourcen hierfür, LEIDER


----------



## BigYundol (24. Juli 2019)

Radeon 5700 XT angekommen und kurzerhand vorübergehend im Luftbetrieb eingebaut.

Ich bin ja Wakü-verwöhnt. Aber keine Ahnung, was für Probleme da einige mit dem Blower haben. Das Ding schnurrt ja nur, selbst unter Vollast...
Dagegen war die seinerzeit recht gut gelobte Custom Sapphire Windforce mit R7 270X und seinen drei Lüftern ein Orkan


----------



## Nosferatu (24. Juli 2019)

Naja Lautstärke ist nun mal subjektiv ein baurbeiter stört sich bestimmt weniger an lauten pc als ein bürohengst


----------



## BigYundol (24. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Naja Lautstärke ist nun mal subjektiv ein baurbeiter stlrt sich bestimmt weniger an lauten pc als ein bürohengst



Bin auch Bürogummi


----------



## Nosferatu (24. Juli 2019)

ist doch wusrt war nur ein beispiel. am bau ist es saulaut teilweise mehr gewöhnt also stört man sich automatisch weniger an lauten sachen ganz einfach.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht beschweren. Klar hier und da grad bei neuen gpus spinnts ein wenig aber für Vega zmbsp sind die Treiber mitllerweiel sehr sehr gut für mich zumindest.



Glaub ich dir. Ich spiele zur Zeit WWZ, Far Cry New Dawn und Strange Brigade. Wenn man nur diese Spiele betrachtet, dann könnte man meinen, krass, die Seven geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze. Und dann machst du Crysis 3 an -> 40 FPS... 

Nvidia hingegen bietet dermaßen breitflächig Qualität, da kann AMD noch lange nicht mithalten.


----------



## Nosferatu (24. Juli 2019)

Das stimmt absolut. Wer Kohle hat der Kann halt. Siehe Epic mit der UE4.


----------



## Methusalem (24. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch irgendein CPU-Limit, aber egal, das Game fühlt sich mit dem Trick absolut flüssig an!



Gestern habe ich es auch mal ausprobiert, und was soll ich sagen, der Trick funktioniert tatsächlich. Ist ja fast unglaublich, von 30 auf 90 FPS.


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> ist doch wusrt war nur ein beispiel. am bau ist es saulaut teilweise mehr gewöhnt also stört man sich automatisch weniger an lauten sachen ganz einfach.


Ne das eine hat mit dem anderen doch gar nichts zutun. Wenn ich aufm Bau den ganzen Tag mit dem Presslufthammer gearbeitet hätte, würde ich abends eher ruhe bevorzugen. Bin in der Industrie tätig, und da kann es auch Mal lauter werden, dennoch hätte ich dann abends nicht noch Bock auf ne Turbine.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sifusanders (24. Juli 2019)

Hat einer die VII bei 2000mhz laufen? PT ist bei +20% hab mich hier aber noch nicht an die softPPT's gemacht. Was sind da Eure vgpu Werte + tjunc nach ka. 15 Stresstest?
bei 1090mV(stock 1101mV) scheint meine Karte nicht 100% Stabil peak tjunc war 95° bei niedriger Lüfterrpm und den unverschämt heißen Temperaturen draußen und in meiner Bude. Habe nun auch den Eiswolf mit Noctuas. Muss ich reseaten oder geht das in Ordnung? Die Tage zuvor bei so 22° draußen war peak tjunc so 81°. Habe die cryonaut drauf, bin mir aber nicht 100 % sicher, ob ich alles top draufgepackt habe. Schrauben ziehe ich heute nochmal nach, denke ich - will da aber auch vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2019)

Meine läuft bei 2029/1227 Core/Hbm.
SPANNUNG 1,1V
Tj max bei 77%Powerlimit ist 100Peak.


----------



## sifusanders (24. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine läuft bei 2029/1227 Core/Hbm.
> SPANNUNG 1,1V
> Tj max bei 77%Powerlimit ist 100Peak.



hmm dann sind meine Werte nicht so gut denke ich. 77 % sollte ja nochmal deutlich wärmer werden oder?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> hmm dann sind meine Werte nicht so gut denke ich. 77 % sollte ja nochmal deutlich wärmer werden oder?



Ja das wird wärmer dann. Aber 80er TJ ist eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Juli 2019)

YouTube

Seven macht sich nicht schlecht
und wenn Navi BIG doch HBM bekommen sollte wird die Seven nochmals weiter profitieren.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Juli 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> hmm dann sind meine Werte nicht so gut denke ich. 77 % sollte ja nochmal deutlich wärmer werden oder?



Wenn ich den HBM etwas runternehme komme ich da auch hin ung. 

Hab jetzt mal den Eiswolf nach oben gebaut (eigentlich damit ne GT1030 Platz hat, aber die ist wieder zurückgewandert, hab mir Multi-GPU aktuell zu einfach vorgestellt  ) und da sind die Temps auch etwas besser, trotz grober Abdeckung und Staubfilter.

Komme bei 2004/1265 (GPU/HBM) mit 1095mV auf knapp 95° max Tjunction bei 28° Raumtemperatur nach knapp 1h Dauerlast. Ist ja bei Waküs normal, dass die Wärmeabfuhr etwas leidet, sobald sich das Wasser großzügig erhitzt hat, besonders in einer kleinen AiO. Dreh ich die Lüfter voll auf bleibe ich immer unter 90° uf der Tj. Seltsamerweiße reicht bei mir aber 30% PT extra, mehr macht keinen Unterschied mehr in Performance, wobei ich das seit dem Umbau nicht wirklich intensiv getestet habe  Takt ist immer so im Bereich um die 1970-1980MHz.

Ich will endlich Winter, Fenster voll aufreißen und den Radi in Eiswasser tauchen, dann schauen, ob ich die Rekorde damit kriege!


----------



## KingQio (25. Juli 2019)

Moin,
hab meine mit AIO nu etwas runter getaktet, läuft nu bei 1950/1200 bei 1075mv, läuft zwar auch überall mit 1062mv aber in Ark bleibt spontan irgendwann der Treiber hängen.
2000mhz krich ich in ark irgendwie nicht zum laufen, egal ob 1093mv bis 1111mv, irgendwann bleibt der Treiber hängen und momentan bei den Außentemperaturen wirds irgendwann zu warm.
Ich hab momentan das Powertarget auf 77%, kann ne Verringerung positiv sein? Ich dachte einfach, wegen der Stabilität, einfach voll lassen.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Juli 2019)

KingQio schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab meine mit AIO nu etwas runter getaktet, läuft nu bei 1950/1200 bei 1075mv, läuft zwar auch überall mit 1062mv aber in Ark bleibt spontan irgendwann der Treiber hängen.
> 2000mhz krich ich in ark irgendwie nicht zum laufen, egal ob 1093mv bis 1111mv, irgendwann bleibt der Treiber hängen und momentan bei den Außentemperaturen wirds irgendwann zu warm.
> Ich hab momentan das Powertarget auf 77%, kann ne Verringerung positiv sein? Ich dachte einfach, wegen der Stabilität, einfach voll lassen.



Hab nochmal getestet bei meinen Settings von 30% auf 77%, macht in keinster Weise einen Unterschied. Weder beim Takt, bei den Temps, noch dem Verbrauch. Alles das Gleiche. Also kannst du es both ways sehen und auf max lassen, macht keinen Unterschied. Bei deinem Setting sollten aber auch 25% locker reichen.


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Juli 2019)

Neuer Treiber ist da: Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.3


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2019)

Die Relasenotes lesen sich gut, ob die VII wohl endlich mal ne akkurate Leistungsaufnahme ausgiebt?


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Juli 2019)

Da denkste du bist mal fertig, das ständige Treiberinstallieren geht auf die Substanz, gerne machen tue ich es trotzdem 

"

AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop.
Hoffe das führt net zu Instabilitäten, testen testen testen


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Was zeigt denn die Asic Power jetzt an? Bin noch net zuhause


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was zeigt denn die Asic Power jetzt an? Bin noch net zuhause



Ich auch nicht, bin auf Arbeit. Komme gegen 1 dazu zu checken  Ich mach auch nochmal vorher/nachher mit FSU.


----------



## DARPA (26. Juli 2019)

Ich muss am WE das Netzteil in meinem System tauschen. Oh man hab ich da Bock drauf


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich muss am WE das Netzteil in meinem System tauschen. Oh man hab ich da Bock drauf



Geil! Kabelmanagement...das geht ja immer so fix


----------



## DARPA (26. Juli 2019)

Jap, und trotz modularen Netzteilen muss ich am Ende bestimmt doch wieder alle Kabel anschliessen, wegen den ganzen Verbrauchern


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Juli 2019)

Also ich bin ja begeistert. Wow! Da hat sich mit dem Treiber ja wirklich was getan. Hab FSU vorher/nachher gemacht. Der Taktverlauf (Angaben im Wattman) ist nun viel geschmeidiger, dieses wilde hin- und hergespringe ist nicht mehr, nur noch sehr leicht in dem zu erwartenden bereich (bei 2000Mhz im Wattman effektiv zw. 1960-1980MHz). Auch diese krassen Power-Jumps sind nicht mehr zu verzeichen, hier die Max-Werte jeweils vom FSU im Wattman:

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss aber dazu sagen, diese krassen Spikes konnte ich noch zu keiner Zeit mit meinem Verbrauchsmessgerät nachvollziehen, von daher mussten das Auslesefehler sein (zumindest in dem Level, in dem der Wattman das raffen würde, 1-10ms Spikes kriegt der eh net mit, mein Messgerät auch nicht). Macht trotzdem einen guten Eindruck. Die FSU-Ergebnisse sind auf Messungenauigkeit gleich.

Ich teste jetzt nochmal, ob das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf HWInfo hatte.

EDIT: Yap, HWINFO das gleiche Spiel. Saugeil, Endlich kann man mit den Werten was Anfangen. Max 300W bei meinem Setting for die GPU alleine ist auch realistisch in der Spitze.

PS: Krass ist, hab ich den Wattman offen während FSU läuft, verliere ich dadurch satte 50 graphics Score, bei HWInfo gar nichts xD gg
PSS: Oh wow, Time Spy/Extreme läuft auch wieder durch, mit Settings, mit denen der Bench wirklich 3 Sekunden nach Start schon abgestürzt wäre, dann hatte das wohl intern mit der Art wie 3dMark die Werte aufgegriffen hat zu tun. Sehr erfreulich, SEHR! Dann kann man wieder besser Stresstesten mit weniger False Positives.

Also meine Empfehlung, installieren. Leistung bleibt die gleiche, Performance Data ist nun verlässlicher.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Das liest sich doch sehr gut, kommt gleich direkt mal drauf.


----------



## sifusanders (26. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja begeistert. Wow! Da hat sich mit dem Treiber ja wirklich was getan. Hab FSU vorher/nachher gemacht. Der Taktverlauf (Angaben im Wattman) ist nun viel geschmeidiger, dieses wilde hin- und hergespringe ist nicht mehr, nur noch sehr leicht in dem zu erwartenden bereich (bei 2000Mhz im Wattman effektiv zw. 1960-1980MHz). Auch diese krassen Power-Jumps sind nicht mehr zu verzeichen, hier die Max-Werte jeweils vom FSU im Wattman:
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank - wie immer top Beiträge von Dir - für das ausführliche Treiberreview. Kommt gleich druff!


----------



## Methusalem (26. Juli 2019)

Wahrscheinlich ist der 19.7.3 der erste Treiber der VII, den ich durch seinen Vorgänger ersetzen werde.

Im Vergleich zum 7.2 (und auch zum 7.1) muss ich in allen mir wichtigen UV- und OC-Bereichen Abstriche machen, was heisst, dass ich entweder den Takt reduzieren oder die Spannung entsprechend erhöhen musste, um an die Leistung des 7.2 heranzukommen.

Mal noch abwarten, wie sich die Sache verhält, wenn sich die Raumtemperaturen mal wieder etwas nach unten bewegen, sollte das aber auch nichts bringen, fliegt er wieder runter.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Jedes Monitoring kostet Leistung, das AMD Tool recht viel sogar.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Juli 2019)

Hatte ja immer die aktuellsten Treiber drauf und ein bissl Performance gabs auch.

Vorher, ohne HWInfo und Wattman an: Max Score in FSU (Graphics) 7712, jetzt mit dem neuesten Treiber 7732 (20 Punkte sind nicht wenig in nem Synth.-Benchmark). Mit HWInfo vorher 7698, jetzt 7728 (auch wieder 20). Wattman selbst hab ich vorher nie benutzt, daher kann ich den Unterschied dort nicht sagen, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es das Gleiche wäre. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Ich check das gleich mal, erst mal schauen ob der nervige VSR Bug bei mir weg ist, der geht mir richtig auf den Sack.


----------



## sifusanders (26. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich check das gleich mal, erst mal schauen ob der nervige VSR Bug bei mir weg ist, der geht mir richtig auf den Sack.



sind bei Dir auch die reported clocks runter, aber dafür stabiler(2020 ergibt max 1970 max, zuvor hatte ich bis locker 1980 auch scho bei 2000 - auch übere längere Zeit)? hab nur stresstests laufen lassen kann also nicht viel über performance sagen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> sind bei Dir auch die reported clocks runter, aber dafür stabiler(2020 ergibt max 1970 max, zuvor hatte ich bis locker 1980 auch scho bei 2000 - auch übere längere Zeit)? hab nur stresstests laufen lassen kann also nicht viel über performance sagen.



Ja sind niedriger. Muss mal checken was jetzt stimmte, also ob ich den Takt weiter anheben kann. Benchmarkwerte sind auch leicht niedriger. Bei den aktuellen Temps ist neu ausloten aber so ne Sache, selbst mein Balancedbuild heizt schon ordentlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Juli 2019)

Mhm, seltsam, bei mir, wie gesagt, sind die CLocks auch ein wenig lower, dafür stabiler, aber Performance hab ich sogar ein bissl mehr, knapp 20 Graphics Score im FSU. Alles andere hat sich nicht verändert, das waren vorher einfach nur Auslesebugs, da geh ich 100% von aus, gleiche mit dem HBM, der "übertaktet" nun auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Mhm, seltsam, bei mir, wie gesagt, sind die CLocks auch ein wenig lower, dafür stabiler, aber Performance hab ich sogar ein bissl mehr, knapp 20 Graphics Score im FSU. Alles andere hat sich nicht verändert, das waren vorher einfach nur Auslesebugs, da geh ich 100% von aus, gleiche mit dem HBM, der "übertaktet" nun auch nicht mehr!



Kann auch an den Temps liegen, bei der aktuellen Ambiente verliert die sicher auch ein paar Points.

Den scheiß VSR Bug hab ich immer noch.....
Hat das sonst keiner hier? Es liegt definitiv an der Lüfterkurve bei mir, evtl die Kombi mit meinem HG70 Panel.

Bin jetzt wieder auf den 19.6.1 zurück, da läuft alles anstandslos wieder, inkl. VSR. Der Treiber ist übrigens schneller als die darauf folgenden.


----------



## sifusanders (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann auch an den Temps liegen, bei der aktuellen Ambiente verliert die sicher auch ein paar Points.
> 
> Den scheiß VSR Bug hab ich immer noch.....
> Hat das sonst keiner hier? Es liegt definitiv an der Lüfterkurve bei mir, evtl die Kombi mit meinem HG70 Panel.
> ...



was genau ist denn der vsr bug? Ich habe die Funktion zwar generell an, damit der Treiber nicht dauern notifications sendet, habe in Spielen die Funktion allerdings nie genutzt.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> was genau ist denn der vsr bug? Ich habe die Funktion zwar generell an, damit der Treiber nicht dauern notifications sendet, habe in Spielen die Funktion allerdings nie genutzt.



Wenn ich VSR nutze und die alternative Auflösung anwende, bekomme ich starkes Bildflackern. Wie kurze Bildaussetzer.
Das ganze tritt aber nur auf wenn ich eine Custom Lüfterkurve verwende im Wattman.Steht diese auf Auto, funktioniert alles wiegehabt. Meine strammen OC Settings brauchen aber die notwendige Kühlung sonst wirds instabil, ergo fällt das flach.

Da ich aber VSR fast durchweg nutze, insbesondere in Spielen die MSAA nutzen(weil MSAA über 2x unverhältnismäßig viel Leistung kostet auf Radeons) ist das super nervig.
Hier mal ein Beispiel aus Anno 1800.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die höhere Auflösung kostet mich etwas mehr als 10%, das Bild ist aber DEUTLICH besser, zudem sind die Frametimes konstanter. Daher benötige ich diese Funbktion zwingend.
Das selbe ist übrigens bei Forza auch der Fall, was ebenfalls MSAA nutzt. 100Fps in QHD Max_Out, in* 5k* Ultra sind es 62.... QHD Ulta hab ich 144.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi: Zwei kleine Hinweise zur Verwendung von CapFrameX. 

1. Wenn du Screenshots machen willst, kannst du die interne Screenshot Funktion verwenden. Das ist der Button oben rechts (zweite Reihe). Falls du einfach die gesamte Anwendung "abfotografierst", solltest du CX nicht im Vollbildmodus betreiben, weil die Schrift usw. sehr klein wird. Am besten ist eine Fenstergröße von ca. 50% oder auch leicht darüber.

2. Wenn du im Editbereich unten links den Prozessnamen durch den Game Namen ersetzt (eintippen und speichern), wird das dauerhaft übernommen. Der Prozessname wird dann immer durch den korrekten Game Namen ersetzt, natürlich auch wenn du eine neue Messung machst. Es wird eine kleine Datenbank erstellt, die die Information enthält.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Zwei kleine Hinweise zur Verwendung von CapFrameX.
> 
> 1. Wenn du Screenshots machen willst, kannst du die interne Screenshot Funktion verwenden. Das ist der Button oben rechts (zweite Reihe). Falls du einfach die gesamte Anwendung "abfotografierst", solltest du CX nicht im Vollbildmodus betreiben, weil die Schrift usw. sehr klein wird. Am besten ist eine Fenstergröße von ca. 50% oder auch leicht darüber.
> 
> 2. Wenn du im Editbereich unten links den Prozessnamen durch den Game Namen ersetzt (eintippen und speichern), wird das dauerhaft übernommen. Der Prozessname wird dann immer durch den korrekten Game Namen ersetzt, natürlich auch wenn du eine neue Messung machst. Es wird eine kleine Datenbank erstellt, die die Information enthält.



Danke für die Tips, dein Tool ist übrigens großartig mittlerweile, wenn ich mir da das lächerliche Tool von Nvidia im Vergleich anschaue kann man nur schmunzeln.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi: Danke dir. Es ist ja schon eine Weile nicht mehr nur mein Tool,sondern eher ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt. Es steckt mittlerweile viel Sorgfalt und auch Hirnschmalz drin,um beispielsweise die Aufnahmedauer so genau wie möglich zu halten.

Konstruktive Kritik ist natürlich immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## JSXShadow (29. Juli 2019)

YouTube

Sehr interessantes Video  Vieles erscheint so logisch, dass ich nicht genau verstehe, warum ich das nicht wusste


----------



## Methusalem (29. Juli 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der 19.7.3 der erste Treiber der VII, den ich durch seinen Vorgänger ersetzen werde.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum 7.2 (und auch zum 7.1) muss ich in allen mir wichtigen UV- und OC-Bereichen Abstriche machen, was heisst, dass ich entweder den Takt reduzieren oder die Spannung entsprechend erhöhen musste, um an die Leistung des 7.2 heranzukommen.
> 
> Mal noch abwarten, wie sich die Sache verhält, wenn sich die Raumtemperaturen mal wieder etwas nach unten bewegen, sollte das aber auch nichts bringen, fliegt er wieder runter.



Um auf die Sache nochmal zurückzukommen:

Tatsächlich musste ich die Speicherfrequenz leicht absenken (um satte 10 MHz auf 1240), um die gleichen Tests zu schaffen wie mit den Treibern davor. 

Der neue Treiber bleibt jetzt erstmal drauf, da der Leistungsunterschied kaum messbar ist, und spürbar schon gar nicht.


----------



## JSXShadow (29. Juli 2019)

Seltsam, ich konnte sogar mit der Spannung von effektiv knapp 1.096V auf 1.086V runtergehen (sind immerhin knapp 10W weniger Verbrauch im Mittel), bei gleichen Settings. Auch etwas höhere Settings (2045Mhz bei 1.102V) sind mit dem neuen Treiber nun stabil. Also bei mir in jeder Hinsicht eine massive Verbesserung..naja, was heißt massiv. Viele Instabilitäten können früher natürlich auch auf das fehlerhafte Auslesen der Werte zurückzuführen sein, wie z.B. in TimeSpy Extreme, das ging vorher mit keinem meiner Settings durch, jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber allerdings schon.

Hab auch nochmal einen retest gemacht..mit der Spannungssenkung ist mein Graphics Score sogar nochmal gestiegen. Alter Treiber: FSU 7712 Graphics Score, neuer Treiber mit weniger VCore: 7768. Das ist sehr ordentlich. Warum es da von Nutzer zu Nutzer solche Unterschiede gibt, keine Ahnung, kann ich mir nicht wirklich erklären.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich konnte sogar mit der Spannung von effektiv knapp 1.096V auf 1.086V runtergehen (sind immerhin knapp 10W weniger Verbrauch im Mittel), bei gleichen Settings. Auch etwas höhere Settings (2045Mhz bei 1.102V) sind mit dem neuen Treiber nun stabil. Also bei mir in jeder Hinsicht eine massive Verbesserung..naja, was heißt massiv. Viele Instabilitäten können früher natürlich auch auf das fehlerhafte Auslesen der Werte zurückzuführen sein, wie z.B. in TimeSpy Extreme, das ging vorher mit keinem meiner Settings durch, jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber allerdings schon.
> 
> Hab auch nochmal einen retest gemacht..mit der Spannungssenkung ist mein Graphics Score sogar nochmal gestiegen. Alter Treiber: FSU 7712 Graphics Score, neuer Treiber mit weniger VCore: 7768. Das ist sehr ordentlich. Warum es da von Nutzer zu Nutzer solche Unterschiede gibt, keine Ahnung, kann ich mir nicht wirklich erklären.



Hängt einfach mit den Settings und dem veränderten Abitrator zusammen.


----------



## BladeTNT (30. Juli 2019)

Ist es bei euch auch so das bei der Seven auf dem Desktop der HBM immer auf max läuft?

Sprich  z.B GPU 86Mhz aber der Speicher immer auf 1000Mhz?

2. Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.4   ist da.
Aber wohl nur ein fix... könnte man ignorieren


----------



## JSXShadow (30. Juli 2019)

AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop. - Patchnotes

Bei mir zum Glück nicht.


----------



## BladeTNT (30. Juli 2019)

hm  okay,  bei mir schon manchmal sogar Bild fehler oder Desktop Tearings/flackern,  habe ich aber schon länger in Spielen ist alles top


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> hm  okay,  bei mir schon manchmal sogar Bild fehler oder Desktop Tearings/flackern,  habe ich aber schon länger in Spielen ist alles top



Das Flackern auf dem Desktop hab ich registriert,kommt bei nem Fensterwechsel z.B.


----------



## JSXShadow (30. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Flackern auf dem Desktop hab ich registriert,kommt bei nem Fensterwechsel z.B.



Ja, das hab ich auch, aber schon immer, egal mit welchem Treiber xD


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2019)

Aber man sieht es nun teils deutlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (30. Juli 2019)

Ja, bei mir auch, könnte aber auch ein anderes Prob sein. Manchmal zittert der ganze UHD-Monitor (sekundär) für einige Zeit, bis ich wieder auf den Hauptmonitor wechsle (WQHD 155Hz). Manchmal bleibt einer der Monitore nach PC-Start auch Schwarz und ich muss entweder das Kabel neu connecten oder GPU-Scaling im Treiber aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Hatte ich nur mit der VII, mit den Vegas nicht. Ist aber nicht schlimm, tritt nun auch nicht SOOO oft auf.


----------



## Minalion (30. Juli 2019)

Bei mir ist beim Systemstart wenn ich mich einlogge und enter drücke gefühlt eine ms das Bild lila.

Bestelle heute nacht meinen 3600 mal sehen ob das nach dem Unterbau Wechsel immer noch ist.  Hat aber  mit der R7 angefangen


----------



## JSXShadow (30. Juli 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Bei mir ist beim Systemstart wenn ich mich einlogge und enter drücke gefühlt eine ms das Bild lila.
> 
> Bestelle heute nacht meinen 3600 mal sehen ob das nach dem Unterbau Wechsel immer noch ist.  Hat aber  mit der R7 angefangen



Uh gratz! Teuteuteu und viel Spaß mit dem neuen System!


----------



## Benji21 (30. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Flackern auf dem Desktop hab ich registriert,kommt bei nem Fensterwechsel z.B.



Das hab ich seit dem neuen Treiber auch, ist etwas nervig aber nicht so oft wie damals bei mehreren Monitoren.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2019)

Irgendwo drückt da aktuell der Schuh bei den Treiber seit Navi. Naja alles nichts gravierendes, wird sich wohl die nächsten Wochen von selbst erledigen.


----------



## BladeTNT (31. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aber man sieht es nun teils deutlich.



Also bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, manchmal passiert gar nichts, manchmal sehr oft im Browser kommt das öfter mal vor.
Kann ich mit leben, solange Spiele laufen alles gut 

@Minalion  ja das hatte ich auch schonmal das das  Bild ganz kurz Lila/Bunt war. Vorallem beim Treiber installieren bei ca 45% ist das Bild lila, nach neustart wieder weg..


Gestern die GPU Wakü erweitert sprich mit Byski CPU Block + noch ein 360mm Radi.   Leider ist mir die LED leiste vom CPU Block durchgeschmort.. dachte wäre ein 12v aber nein war 5v xD kann man die einzeln neu kaufen??


EDIT: So mal Pic gemacht  kann sich sehen lassen, 6er Pack neue RGB Lüfter treffen morgen ein, nur die Pumpe vibriert ganz schön.


----------



## DARPA (31. Juli 2019)

Liest sich so, als ob ich besser noch auf 19.7.3 bleibe.

Flackern hab ich glaube noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Im Alternate Outlet immer wieder mal für 519€ drin.


----------



## JSXShadow (31. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Im Alternate Outlet immer wieder mal für 519€ drin.



WAAAAAASSSSS?! Dabei ist das Alternate-Outlet eigentlich mehr oder minder immer Scam..sogar die normalen Preise bei MF sind normalerweise durch die Bank weg günstiger.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

scam hab da bessere preis geschossen als sonst irgendwo.???? look navi xt 5700- 319 euro ryzen 3700x 220 euro usw muss man halt schnell sein


----------



## JSXShadow (31. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> scam hab da bessere preis geschossen als sonst irgendwo.???? look navi xt 5700- 319 euro ryzen 3700x 220 euro usw muss man halt schnell sein



Holy Macaroni..das sehe ich zum ersten mal xD aber wieso..das ist relativ neue Hardware..wie geht das? xD MF pendelt bei manchen Mindstars ja auch fast stündlich mit den Preisen hoch und runter..vlt machen dies genauso. Schaue auf Alternate ehe meistens bei ZackZack...aber das kannst du mittlerweile komplett vergessen. Ab und an nen ordentliches Spiel mal ein wenig günstiger, aber das wars. Das es im Outlet so krasse Angebote gibt...wow..aber bestimmt jeweils Einzelstücke.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Vergiss nicht Alternate hat bis zum 1.8 20% auf outlet aber nur über link funktionieren die warum auch immer.


----------



## Stiffmeister (31. Juli 2019)

Wie nur über Link?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2019)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Wie nur über Link?



Newsletter Link.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. August 2019)

Noch ein neuer Treiber, aber wieder nur für Navi und Wolfenstein, kann uns also egal sein


----------



## sifusanders (1. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> scam hab da bessere preis geschossen als sonst irgendwo.???? look navi xt 5700- 319 euro ryzen 3700x 220 euro usw muss man halt schnell sein



OMG. wenn das kein Instant-Kauf ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht :O


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Noch ein neuer Treiber, aber wieder nur für Navi und Wolfenstein, kann uns also egal sein



Hab beide.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab beide.



Du hast dir auch ne Navi gegönnt! Na, damit hätte man ja rechnen müssen! Hab auch schon überlegt, dann ggf. für meine Frau..aber die hängt atm eher an der PS4 (Rockstar Müll games  ) und da lohnt das net! Lust zu testen hätte ich schon, besonders mit den PPTs .


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Sollte eigentlich via Thunderbolt an den Laptop, aber das hat nicht funktioniert.Kommt jetzt also in den HTPC.


----------



## BladeTNT (2. August 2019)

Nehmt ihr eigentlich bei eurer Seven auch leichtes Spulenfiepen wahr? Also wirklich nur wenn man Gehäuse auf hat und nah dran geht. Durch das OC ist es natürlich paar % lauter.  

Wollte nur wissen ob man sich die Spulen irgendwie durch das OC schädigen kann, und das es mal richtig laut wird,  bei meiner Vega 64 damals?


----------



## DARPA (2. August 2019)

Meine hat auch coil buzzing. 
Hatte es aber erst gehört, nachdem der Wakü Block drauf kam ^^ Mit stock Kühler nicht wahr genommen.

Mit PPT und OC natürlich noch stärker geworden. Aber bei der 7 ist es sehr gleichmäßig und daher nicht störend. Hatte schon ganz andere, die haben richtige Melodien gezwitschert.

Achja, das Netzteil spielt auch ne große Rolle. Bin letztens vom be quiet E10 aufs E11 gewechselt und jetzt ist das buzzing fast weg. Also auf jeden deutlich weniger.

Kaputt geht da aber nix, ist nur nervig. Da schwingt einfach die Wicklung im Gehäuse. 
Powercolor hatte bei der 290 die Spulen eingegossen, dass hat einiges gebracht.


----------



## Minalion (2. August 2019)

Ich kann bei meiner nix besonderes hören nur die Lüfter


----------



## BladeTNT (2. August 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Kaputt geht da aber nix, ist nur nervig. Da schwingt einfach die Wicklung im Gehäuse.
> Powercolor hatte bei der 290 die Spulen eingegossen, dass hat einiges gebracht.



Okay danke Leute ,

Hab halt nur Angst das durch die hörere  Taktung also Schwingungen sich irgendwas lockert und später wie bei meiner Vega 64 damals plötzlich richtig laut wird


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Meine hat quasi Null fiepen. Hab aber allgemein ein ganz nettes Modell erwischt, bei der V56 hatte ich ja auch schon Glück, meine V64 war eher mäßig und die neue 5700er sieht wieder gut aus.


----------



## BladeTNT (2. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine hat quasi Null fiepen. Hab aber allgemein ein ganz nettes Modell erwischt, bei der V56 hatte ich ja auch schon Glück, meine V64 war eher mäßig und die neue 5700er sieht wieder gut aus.



Aber kaputt geht das nicht auf dauer oder bzw lockert sich innen und wird irgendwann richtig laut? xD


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Aber kaputt geht das nicht auf dauer oder bzw lockert sich innen und wird irgendwann richtig laut? xD



Nein da passiert nichts beim fiepen.


----------



## KingQio (2. August 2019)

Moin,
meine machte auch von Anfang an etwas spulen Geräusche und sind mit der AIO etwas lauter geworden.
seit 3 tagen hat sich nu pumpen tickern/rattern dazu gesellt, das deutlich schlimmer ist. Hätt ich das gewusst das es schon fast normal bei Alphacool ist, das die pumpe horizontal irgendwann anfängt zu tickern,
hätt ichs sein gelassen. (kein monat alt) Performence für das Geld ist ok aber nu kann ich mich mit dem Support auseinander setzen, weil die scheinbar seit jahren keine lösung für ihr pumpenproblem finden.


----------



## BladeTNT (3. August 2019)

Ja das ist auch nervig, hatte auch gestern erst meine Pumpe besser befestigt bzw besser entkoppelt.  Was ebenfalls meine zweite Pumpe war (bei der ersten ist Wasser unterm Pumpen Gehäuse rein gekommen, war mein Fehler glaube).
Aber ich muss sagen bin mit der China Marke  Byski echt zufrieden, und gut sieht es auch aus


----------



## Minalion (3. August 2019)

So hab heute meinen neuen Ryzen 3600 bekommen Neuinstallation lief fast ohne Probleme ab. Der aktuelle AMD Treiber 19.7.5 macht mit dem ryzen irgendwie Probleme beim Hdmi Audio Treiber (nur in Spielen) da hört man immer wieder grausames quietschen und kratzen.

Hab jetzt den 19.5. erst mal drauf und warte auf den neuen für heute hab ich die Nase voll


----------



## BladeTNT (3. August 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Der aktuelle AMD Treiber 19.7.5 macht mit dem ryzen irgendwie Probleme beim Hdmi Audio Treiber (nur in Spielen) da hört man immer wieder grausames quietschen und kratzen.



Das Problem habe ich zwischen durch, aber auch bei den Treibern davor (und ich nutze noch den Ryzen 1700) selten kommt es dann mal vor das plötzlich Ton weg ist und wenn er wieder da ist, Kratzige Geräusche. Entweder hat die Graka leicht ein weg oder die Treiber sind echt noch bugi bei der Seven. 
Kommt öfter vor das nach PC start  bzw Windows anmeldung Monitor schwarz bleibt oder Maus stockt und dann Monitor schwarz wird


----------



## Minalion (4. August 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich zwischen durch, aber auch bei den Treibern davor (und ich nutze noch den Ryzen 1700) selten kommt es dann mal vor das plötzlich Ton weg ist und wenn er wieder da ist, Kratzige Geräusche. Entweder hat die Graka leicht ein weg oder die Treiber sind echt noch bugi bei der Seven.
> Kommt öfter vor das nach PC start  bzw Windows anmeldung Monitor schwarz bleibt oder Maus stockt und dann Monitor schwarz wird



krass. Ja mit dem alten xeon1231 hatte ich mit dem aktuellen Treiber kein Problem.  

Aber da ich eh oft mit Kopfhörer spiele nicht so sehr schlimm.  Und ich kann sagen ich merke das Upgrade definitiv da wurden einige bremsen gelöst wie schön sauber der PC jetzt die frames hält fantastisch.


----------



## BladeTNT (4. August 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Und ich kann sagen ich merke das Upgrade definitiv da wurden einige bremsen gelöst wie schön sauber der PC jetzt die frames hält fantastisch.



Oh ja das auf jedenfall, deswegen habe ich erstmal den Takt wieder auf Stock laufen, weil ob ich mit 90 FPS spiele oder 98  is mir eigentlich egal xD


----------



## Minalion (4. August 2019)

Ich konnte das Problem beheben indem ich vom 19.5. x Treiber via express Upgrade auf den 19.7.5 gegangen bin. Ohne express Upgrade hat es nicht funktioniert


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (7. August 2019)

Hallo
Heute habe mein 5700xt mit Byske waterblock umgebaut . 
Hier ist ein klein test


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

Nice ich machte 7200 knapp aber referenz mit uv.


----------



## sifusanders (7. August 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute habe mein 5700xt mit Byske waterblock umgebaut .
> Hier ist ein klein test



falscher thread ....


----------



## Piep00 (8. August 2019)

Moin!

Ich brauch eure Hilfe. Ein Freund von mir hat seine Radeon VII per Ebay-Kleinanzeigen verkauft. Daher kenne ich alle Details nur über Erzählungen: 
Der Käufer berichtet nun davon, dass die Lüfter der Karte nicht schneller als 30% drehen und weder Afterburner noch der Wattman Einfluss darauf nehmen können. Laut eigener Aussage, funktioniert die vorige RX 580 einwandfrei. Die VII verrichtete ihren Job bis zum Ausbau ebenso tadellos. Ich vermute dahinter einen Treiberkonflikt oder ein Softwareproblem.

Der Käufer hat laut eigener Aussage die Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, was keine Besserung brachte. Auf den Afterburner verzichte er nach Treiberneuinstallation. Für gewöhnlich würde ich ihm noch so einiges mehr raten, wie die Karte in einem anderen Rechner testen und/oder sein Windows aufzusetzen. DDU könnte wohl ebenso helfen. Nun ist es so, dass der Käufer ihn auffordert die Karte zurückzunehmen, weil er nichts dergleichen probieren will oder kann. Er wäre bereits dies auch zu tun, nur vermute ich eben keinen Defekt der Karte, sondern fehlerhafte Software.
Eine neue Karte hat sich mein Freund bereits besorgt, wodurch er dann die VII aktuell herumliegen hätte.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und hat vielleicht eine einfache Lösung?

Der Käufer lies sich zu einer Windows-Neuinstallation überreden und die Karte läuft nun wie sie soll.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. August 2019)

Kann es sein dass die Treiber für die Radeon VII nicht mehr optimiert werden?


----------



## Methusalem (9. August 2019)

Was führt dich zu der Vermutung? Weil sie EOL ist?

Die Karte ist immer noch AMDs Spitzenmodell. Das die da  jetzt die Treiberpflege einstellen, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. August 2019)

Jap, die Karte, auch wenn NAVI in manchen Spielen nahe kommt, ist der Karte dennoch überlegen, besonders mit OC. Bei NAVI skaliert das OC nicht so sehr. 200MHz mehr sind dort vlt max 9% mehr Leistung, das gleiche bei der VII resultiert gerne in 20%+, besonders wenn man den HBM noch mit hochzieht. OC vs OC ist der Abstand zw. den beiden Karten dann schon ordentlich und auch vom P/L nicht viel schlechter als bei Nvidia. 

@Piep00 da hat zu 100% Afterburner reingekrätscht. Ein einziger Virus, ich würde bei AMD-Karten nie den AB verwenden. Macht tendenziell nur Probleme.

Fällt mir ein:

@FormatC Igor, falls du dies liest, hast du eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen, ob der PCIe-Slot mechanisch 4.0 kann bei der VII oder ob wirklich nur ein 3.0 verbaut ist? Das wäre ggf. nochmal ein netter Boost für die VII, alleine nur um den Datenaustausch zw. CPU und GPU zu verbessern. Kann natürlich auch, wie bei allen anderen Karten, quasi nix bringen, aber trotzdem!


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

4.0 würde vor allem auch den HBM zu Ram-Zugriff verbessern.
Und AMD könnte mal zusätzlich VSR+Sharpen für die Seven freigeben.(ala DLSS)
(von Cf für DX11 ganz zu schweigen)

Manchmal denke ich das AMD sich selber boykottiert.(um nicht so hohe Stückzahlen ausliefern zu müssen)

Shadow,
willste net mal die CPU auf nen großen Eisbär umrüsten und beide Radis, ggf. noch nen 3. als Loop koppeln?
Sollte doch mit den Schnellkupplungen von AC kein Problem sein.
(dadurch evtl. die CPU ein mue wärmer aber die Graka nochmal deutlich kühler)


----------



## t670i (9. August 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die Treiber für die Radeon VII nicht mehr optimiert werden?



Das Gefühl habe ich auch. Siehe F1 2019....
Die Karte liegt laut PCGH Index ja nur noch knapp 7% vor der 5700XT.


----------



## sifusanders (9. August 2019)

t670i schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen 3700X \\ Asus Crosshair VI Hero \\ Radeon VII \\ 32Gb


Ich mag Dein System!


----------



## Edelhamster (9. August 2019)

t670i schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich auch. Siehe F1 2019....
> Die Karte liegt laut PCGH Index ja nur noch knapp 7% vor der 5700XT.



Im Moment hat sich der Fokus bei der Treiberentwicklung vielleicht etwas von GCN 5.1 auf RDNA1 verschoben, aber darunter leidet die VII meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich.
Die VII ist nach wie vor die schnellste Radeon auf dem Markt und nutzt die schon sehr stark optimierte Vega-Treiberbasis, welche bei mir absolut stable ist. 
Gibt jetzt zwar kein Radeon AntiLag unter DX9 und auch Radeon ImageSharpening wird nicht unterstützt, aber das ist für mich absolut verschmerzbar. In 4k-Auflösung liegt der Leistungsvorsprung der VII dann auch eher bei 10-20%, optimiert womöglich noch darüber. 16GB VRAM sind für mich zudem absolut unersetzlich und wenn ich bedenke, dass Navi10 keinen HBCC mehr an Board hat, weiß ich, dass die VII zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt genau die richtige Karte für mich ist. 
Bei einer auf Navi12 basierenden RX5800 könnte ich frühstens wieder schwach werden. 

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht gedenkt Aquatuning + Alphacool mir ja doch noch irgendwann den durch den GPX240 enstandenen Schaden zu ersetzen, dann könnte es gut sein, dass die VII noch deutlich älter bei mir wird.
20.05.19 den Kram eingeschickt und der RMA-Vorgang ist noch immer nicht final bearbeitet. 
Nicht mal eine Gutschrift für den GPX habe ich erhalten. Dabei ist die VII schon fast wieder EoL


----------



## sunyego (9. August 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die Treiber für die Radeon VII nicht mehr optimiert werden?



So sieht es zumindest aus ! Das eine VII häufig hinter einer GTX1070TI landete ist nichts neues !  Jetzt lautet der Gegner in den neuesten zwei Spielen allerdings 750Ti (Bild 1-2)

Es liegt aber vermutlich an der extrem schlechten, inkonstanten Architektur (GCN - Vega) 
Man darf nicht vergessen das Vega in alten Spielen wie Mirrors Edge oder Grafikkrachern ala AC Unity usw. usw. usw nicht einmal auf 60FPS kommt, geschweige den halten kann.

AMD Radeon RX 5700/ RX 5700 XT review: head-to-head with Nvidia Super • Eurogamer.net


Die Vegas sind einfach unheimlich schlecht und bieten überhaupt keine konstanz, deswegen sind die 210.- die RX56 momentan kostet zu teuer. Ich würde die GPU nicht einmal geschenkt haben wollen, ernsthaft !

5700 schwankt je nach Spiel auch ziemlich stark. Ich kenne jeden Benchmark da draußen aber es hält sich noch in grenzen im vergleich zu Vega, deswegen lohnt der Aufpreis von ca. 100-120€ sehr.
Wenn ihr grosse AMD fans seit und keine NV haben wollt aus welchen gründen auch immer, setzt auf RDNA ! 
Die karten machen alles deutlich besser und bieten endlich eine gewisse konstanz, je nach Spiel versteht sich.


----------



## hks1981 (9. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> So sieht es zumindest aus ! Das eine VII häufig hinter einer GTX1070TI landete ist nichts neues !  Jetzt lautet der Gegner in den neuesten zwei Spielen allerdings 750Ti (Bild 1-2)
> 
> Es liegt aber vermutlich an der extrem schlechten, inkonstanten Architektur (GCN - Vega)
> Man darf nicht vergessen das Vega in alten Spielen wie Mirrors Edge oder Grafikkrachern ala AC Unity usw. usw. usw nicht einmal auf 60FPS kommt, geschweige den halten kann.
> ...



Pffffffffffff sag mal kannst du mal ne andere Platte auflegen? Immer der gleiche Schwachsinn.... Das interessiert keinen! Allein dein Vergleich mit der 750er ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Das du noch nicht dauerhaft gesperrt worden bist, kann die ganze Welt nicht verstehen...


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2019)

PCI Ex. 4.0 wäre auf einer Vega von ganz besonderem Interesse durch den HBCC. Dieser ermöglicht ja durch die Granularität der Daten aus dem Hauptspeicher einen verbesserten Transfer. Deswegen bringt der HBCC auch insbesondere in Spielen etwas die viel aus dem Hauptspeicher streamen bzw. im CPU Limit da damit die CPU Renderleistung sich erhöht.

PCI Express 4.0 wirkt sich ebenfalls eher in niedrigeren Auflösungen aus, da die Bandbreite dort mehr gefordert wird als in UHD.
Eine Kombination beider Features wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Nosferatu (9. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> So sieht es zumindest aus ! Das eine VII häufig hinter einer GTX1070TI landete ist nichts neues !  Jetzt lautet der Gegner in den neuesten zwei Spielen allerdings 750Ti (Bild 1-2)
> 
> Es liegt aber vermutlich an der extrem schlechten, inkonstanten Architektur (GCN - Vega)
> Man darf nicht vergessen das Vega in alten Spielen wie Mirrors Edge oder Grafikkrachern ala AC Unity usw. usw. usw nicht einmal auf 60FPS kommt, geschweige den halten kann.
> ...



hi scully

die nächste schaallplatte fie hängt jeder post sieht fast zu 100% gleich aus. perfekt meine sig


----------



## bigburritoboy (9. August 2019)

könntet ihr den Kasper bitte zumindest nicht ständig zitieren? Das führt meine Ignorierliste ad absurdum


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2019)

@Edelhamster WTF? DAS IST NOCH IMMER NET DURCH BEI DIR? warum zum...

@sunyego Du kennst also jeden Benchmark da draussen, postest aber, mal wieder von irgendeiner random Russenseite, Benches von ABARTIG schlecht optimierten Ports und du verlangst, dass dich niemand direkt auslacht? Komisch dass in 99% aller benches auch heute noch die VII stock vs RTX2080 Stock max 7% auseinander liegen, je nach Benchparcours mit NV favor und AMD favor gleichermaßen. Wenn ich mir die AMD optimierten Titel cherry-picke, dann ist die VII auch schneller als die RTX2080 Super roflmao. Bevor du das nächste mal postest, bitte widersprich dir doch nicht selbst. Also bisschen Logik muss manchmal schon sein. So ein kleines bissl.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Einfach alle ignorieren ist das Klügste der wirds nie einsehen das Nvidia eben doch Konkurrenz hat bis zur 2080 rauf.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. August 2019)

das MorePowerTool supportet jetzt die Radeon VII

MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update) – igor sLAB


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Hmm. Grad mal probiert. Wenn ich das nutze und nach dem ersetzen des sppt den Rechner neu starte ist Takt/Spannung nicht mehr in Wattman vorhanden. Profile werden ignoriert.
Auch über ODT kein Zugriff darauf. Die Felder sind leer und es lässt sich nichts eintragen.


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

hmm.. also mir ist nur ein kleiner Bug aufgefallen, ansonsten werden alle Daten richtig in die Registry geschrieben. Wenn die Spannung im OD-Limit nicht mit der tatsächlichen ünbereinstimmt, funzt es nicht. Dummerweise klappt meine kleine Methode nicht wie gewünscht wenn der Wert rund ist, dann liegen beide Werte 6,25mV auseinander, also genau einem Step vom Controller.

Keine Gefahr, funzt halt nur nicht. Ich werd sofort das Update raushaun. Sorry.


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Kein Problem.


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Versuch mal bei der Voltage Werte zu nehmen die durch 25mV teilbar sind, dann sollte es derweil funzen. Wobei es sollte auch so funzen..

Kannst du mir nochmal sagen was genau du gemacht hast?


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Tool per Admin gestartet. Load sppt -- HBM mx 1300 und PT 50% dann Write sppt---Neustart


HBM+PT funktioniert. Aber keien Zugriff auf Spannung Takt mehr.  19.7.5 Treiber


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Also meine Tables funzen. Das mit dem höheren Wert, also die minimale GFX voltage wird von meinem Tool bei einer Eingabe von 738mV (Stock) wird unter OD Limits 737mV gespeichert..

Dein Problem könnte möglicherweise auch andere Ursachen haben, also generell. ODT arbeitet mit der AMD API glaub ich, wie Wattman auch. Wenn da unzulässiges gespeichert ist? Hattest du Profile gespeichert? Vielleicht verträgt sich das generell nicht, weil ja jetzt quasi ne andere Karte drin ist, mit anderen Limits etc.
Im englischen OCN Forum hat jemand sich mal über Probleme mit SPPT beklagt, leider weiß ich nicht was daraus geworden ist.
Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 136 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

versuch mal bitte diese SPPT, da ist GFX Minimum Wert als der "unrunde" stock-Wert gespeichert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Ich setzte die einstellungen immer zurück bevor ich was in Richtung update oder SPPT mache.
Ich werd mal Treiber sauber neu installieren.  Vielleicht sitzt das Problem ja nur vor dem Monitor.


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Sorry, hab wieder editiert.. hab ne Test-SPPT gebastelt^^ mit 1300MHz HBM und +50% PL; wenn die läuft muss ich ein Update raushaun.


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Jawoll, deine Test_sppt funktioniert. Takt/Spannung/PT/HBM vorhanden--wird übernommen---funktioniert im Bench..


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

fff.. Das ist wirklich die min GFX voltage.. dadurch verweigert Wattman, weil der eine nicht mit dem anderen Wert übereinstimmt. Also OD Limits und eigentliche Spannung.

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich werde mich umgehend daran machen und den Code entsprechend verbessern.


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Gern, wolltest du nicht Urlaub machen? ! Ist wichtiger


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Ja, richtig, aber funzen muss es wohl dann schon..


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Na ok, dann hast ihn dir aber redlich verdient.


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Ich habe den Fehler nun gefunden.

Also, zur Erklärung, der Controller auf der Karte kann nur 6,25mV Schritte, nichts dazwischen. Die min/max Limits für Overdrive werden nun als nicht Gleitkommawert gespeichert. Die eigentlichen Spannungswerte sind als vierfacher Wert gespeichert, und nur in 25er Schritten, da 25/4=6,25. Also in den Limits darf aber alles mögliche stehn, der vierfache Wert wird aber offenbar gerundet.
Also wenn es 738mV in den Limits sind, steht 2950 in der Stock-Voltage drin. Das sind 737,5mV, die kann der Controller auch genau liefern. Mein Code rundet aber von 2952 auf 2975 auf, und nicht auf 2950 herunter. So ist die minimale Spannung der GPU 743,75mV, und deswegen ist da ein ganzer Schritt zwischen der Spannung und dem möglichen Minimum im Wattman, der dann verweigert.

Ich werde das umgehend verbessern, damit es keinerlei Differenz mehr zwischen den Spannungswerten gibt, also ich werde einfach korrekt runden nicht mehr automatisch zum nächsten aufstocken. Nochmals vielen Dank an dich, das war wirklich ein fetter Bug. Bei der 5700er wohl nur aufgefallen, hätte man bestimmte unrunde Wert eingetragen, also die eigentlich abgerundet werden hätten müssen.

Update:
und fixed. Irgendwie war ich der Annahme das nicht ordentlich gerundet wird, sondern immer der nächste Wert.. whatever, Igor wird V1.0.4.1 raushaun sobald er dazu kommt.. 
Sorry nochmal an alle die Probleme hatten, besonders den VII Besitzern natürlich. Risiko bestand aber keines, da war ich schon sorgfältig.


----------



## Froschbremse (10. August 2019)

Oha, aber gut das du den Fehler gefunden und behoben hast. 
Danke auch für das Tool und die Files mit denen du uns versorgst.


----------



## gaussmath (10. August 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Die min/max Limits für Overdrive werden nun als reeler Wert gespeichert, nicht Gleitkomma.



Sorry fürs Klugscheißern.  Aber du meinst rational?! Reel ist ja Gleitkomma.

Super Arbeit übrigens. Derartige "Hacks" würden mich auch interessieren. Bin aber eher High Level Progger, C# usw.


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Vielmehr meinte ich die ganzen Zahlen. 

Jo, ich mach eher C mit Mikroprozessoren, also eher low level (weil bisl Assembler dazu..C gilt ja als Hochsprache..). Java hatte ich auch mal gelernt, dachte da wäre C++ naheliegend.. C# hab ich bisher ausgelassen.

..Update zum Update.. das ist inzwischen live.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2019)

Na das hört sich doch prima an, das könnte interessant sein um meinen Bug mit der Lüftersteuerung zu umgehen.
Leider werde ich es wohl diese Woche nicht testen können, ich versinke aktuell in Arbeit


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Eins noch, das interessiert mich wirklich brennend, und da ich es in Ermangelung einer Radeon gar nicht testen kann..

Wenn ihr bei Memory Timing Control unter den Overdrive Limits eine 3, 4 oder 5 reinschreibt, ob dann im Wattman auch entsprechend höhere "Timing Levels" anwählbar sind? Das sollte nämlich ein Algorithmus sein, und kein Timing-Set oder sowas. Bis ich meine 5700XT hab schaffen die das hoffentlich auch noch für Navi zu integrieren, aber derzeit läuft das glaub ich eh nur mit der VII, also änderbar weil da ein Limit in der PowerPlay zu finden ist.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Eins noch, das interessiert mich wirklich brennend, und da ich es in Ermangelung einer Radeon gar nicht testen kann..
> 
> Wenn ihr bei Memory Timing Control unter den Overdrive Limits eine 3, 4 oder 5 reinschreibt, ob dann im Wattman auch entsprechend höhere "Timing Levels" anwählbar sind? Das sollte nämlich ein Algorithmus sein, und kein Timing-Set oder sowas. Bis ich meine 5700XT hab schaffen die das hoffentlich auch noch für Navi zu integrieren, aber derzeit läuft das glaub ich eh nur mit der VII, also änderbar weil da ein Limit in der PowerPlay zu finden ist.



Ja er zeigt diese zumindest an, ich teste mal ob es auch was bringt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm wenn ich die höheren Stufen anwähle springt er auf Automatik zurück. Entsprechend lassen sich die Erhöhungen nicht nutzen leider.


----------



## hellm (10. August 2019)

Hmpf. So nah..


----------



## ATIR290 (12. August 2019)

AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2019 19.8.1 - VideoCardz.com

Neuer Treiber - Neues Glück


----------



## sifusanders (12. August 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2019 19.8.1 - VideoCardz.com
> 
> Neuer Treiber - Neues Glück





> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.8.1 Highlights
> Support For
> 
> Microsoft® PlayReady®3.0
> ...


Releasenotes
CommunityBlog über Tjunction


----------



## sulik (13. August 2019)

Hey Leute,

habe gerade eben mal auf dem 19.7.5 Treiber geupdated und das MorePowerTool installiert.

Ich habe eine Alphacool Eiswolf verbaut, was soll ich jetzt unter den Reitern ""Overdrive Limits" + "Fan Settings" jeweils mit den Lüftereinstellungen machen?
Winfach in Ruhe lassen und gut ist?


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2019)

Ja da musst du nichts ändern.


----------



## Methusalem (13. August 2019)

Und ich kann keine besonderen Auffälligkeiten beim 19.8.1 feststellen.

Alles läuft wie gehabt gut durch verschiedene (Test-) Programme mit 1740 MHz GPU@ 900 mV, 1200 MHz Speicher, +/- 0 PT, Originalkühler.

Die Leistungsaufnahme liegt dabei um die 200 Watt maximal, TJ bei unter 90 °C. Und die Leistung stimmt dabei auch mit bspw. 7675 Punkten im  Sup4K , vergleichsweise dazu Alles@default 7578 Punkte.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

What!
Ihr könnt das MorePowerTool auch mit der Seven nutzen?
Kommt Das dann auch für Vega?


----------



## JSXShadow (13. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> What!
> Ihr könnt das MorePowerTool auch mit der Seven nutzen?
> Kommt Das dann auch für Vega?



Ja, Igor hat dafür sogar ein Video gemacht!

YouTube

Denke nicht, dass das ohne weiteres auf Vega übertragbar ist, hatte aber selbst direkt vermutet, dass alles was zu NAVI kompatibel ist, auch zur VII kompatibel sein muss, da bei beiden der Wattman und die PPTs identisch aufgebaut sind, auch die Kriterien, nach denen der Arbitrator arbeitet sind gleich, bei Vega leider nicht. Aber vlt hat hellm ja Lust das als generelles AMD-GCN/NAVI-Tool zu basteln


----------



## hellm (13. August 2019)

Klar erkannt, und Lust eher weniger.. mit dem MPT hatte ich erstmal genug zu tun, die letzten Tage. Nur noch kleinere Updates, die PPT's der Customs einfügen verbraucht nicht viel Zeit. Lustigerweise ist da dann auch nur verändert was ich optional gemacht habe. 

Zur Vega10, also 56/64, die Table ist komplett anders aufgebaut, noch im "alten" Stil. Müsste also größere Veränderungen vornehmen, und dann gibts eigentlich schon einen Editor für zumindest die Registry Files. Die findest du z.B. unter meiner Signatur, zusammen mit einer Anleitung zum selbst basteln.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Im UV-Thread wurde letztens ne 56 Asrock Blower auf 64 MSi AirBoost geflashed. 
Würde man nun nen MorePowerVega64msi mod benötigen ? (Der gerade dummerweise net in Deinem Post#12 dabei ist)

Also wäre jetzt Asrock oder MSi richtiger? Vermutlich dann MSi.
Kannst Du mal bitte  in Post#12 noch die MSi64 ergänzen.
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RX Vega 64 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Das ist gerade interessant, weil anscheinend die alten Asrock noch Samsung haben  und damit ne günstige Basis für h2o sind.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im UV-Thread wurde letztens ne 56 Asrock Blower auf 64 MSi AirBoost geflashed.
> Würde man nun nen MorePowerVega64msi mod benötigen ? (Der gerade dummerweise net in Deinem Post#12 dabei ist)
> 
> Also wäre jetzt Asrock oder MSi richtiger? Vermutlich dann MSi.
> ...



Das ist quasi ne Ref. Dessen Ppt funzt damit auch.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Also einfach den Regmod  von der Ref64 nehmen, falls Bedarf.

Die MSi hat aber z.Bsp. andere Einstellungen beim Takt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also einfach den Regmod  von der Ref64 nehmen, falls Bedarf.
> 
> Die MSi hat aber z.Bsp. andere Einstellungen beim Takt.



Spielt doch keine Rolle. Wer ne PPT nutzt verwendet eh alles Custom.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. August 2019)

Für Vega wäre ein erweiterter Mod dieser Art nur sinnvoll, wenn man auch die Speicherspannung ohne BIOS-flash anheben könnte (auf V56 und noch über 1.35V auf V64), aber ich schätze das wird nicht möglich sein und dann gibts ja nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert zu dem, was bereits existiert.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Mehrwert wäre eine Klärung zum LC-Bios. Das scheint seit  Treiber18.9 net mehr auf geflashten 56 zu funzen.(Dips)
Sah ja früher meist so aus, als ob sich die Chips mit dem LC-Bios etwas besser takten lassen.


----------



## sulik (13. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja da musst du nichts ändern.


Alles klar, Danke Dir.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. August 2019)

Also rein aus OC-Sicht bin ich im Vergleich zu Navi doch recht zufrieden mit der VII. Klar, kostet ein wenig mehr, aber hier bringt OC wenigstens was. kA warum NAVI nicht mehr so skaliert, aber unsere VII tut das recht ordentlich. HBM ist halt klar der bessere Speicher..wenn auch leicht teurer 

Bei gleicher Taktung trennen die beiden Karten im Schnitt 20-40%, je nach game natürlich (also beide bei 2GHz knapp), das kann man verknusen! Wobei, wenn ich keine AiO hätte, dann würde ich aktuell wohl auch die 5700XT Pulse kaufen, was Sapphire da wieder geleistet hat <3 Ich weiß schon, warum ich Sapphire den Aushängepartner für AMD nenne, die machen einfach die besten Customs.


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2019)

Die Navis sind einfach Bandbreitenlimitiert ab 2Ghz.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. August 2019)

Macht Sinn, die Bandbreite von dem verbauten GDDR6 ist sogar geringer als bei der V64, besonders mit 1100MHz aufm HBM. Ist halt günstiger und damit profitabler. Trotzdem hätte ich mir die Architekturverbesserungen auch für GCN gewünscht. Naja, schauen wir mal was BIG-NAVI macht, vlt kommt ja doch noch eine Version mit HBM. Das wäre dann ziemlich heftig  64 CUs mit 2.2GHz und 16GB 1.2TB/S HBM als Navi, dayum, dass wäre der RTX2080Ti-Killer


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Weiss jetzt net ob RDNA2 und Vega 20 getrennte Wege sind: (ne Gaming braucht ja net soviel Zeugs wie WS)
AMD Arcturus Is Probably a Vega-Based Professional GPU (Updated)

Die Workstation-Arcturus bekommen:
HBM2E: SK Hynix hat schnellsten Stapelspeicher - Golem.de


----------



## sifusanders (15. August 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Also rein aus OC-Sicht bin ich im Vergleich zu Navi doch recht zufrieden mit der VII. Klar, kostet ein wenig mehr, aber hier bringt OC wenigstens was. kA warum NAVI nicht mehr so skaliert, aber unsere VII tut das recht ordentlich. HBM ist halt klar der bessere Speicher..wenn auch leicht teurer
> 
> Bei gleicher Taktung trennen die beiden Karten im Schnitt 20-40%, je nach game natürlich (also beide bei 2GHz knapp), das kann man verknusen! Wobei, wenn ich keine AiO hätte, dann würde ich aktuell wohl auch die 5700XT Pulse kaufen, was Sapphire da wieder geleistet hat <3 Ich weiß schon, warum ich Sapphire den Aushängepartner für AMD nenne, die machen einfach die besten Customs.



die red devil scheint nochmal besser als die Pulse. Mal gucken, was die Nitro+ bringt.
Wir sind aber wieder sehr off-topic


----------



## JSXShadow (16. August 2019)

Ja, ein bissl Off-Topic, aber eigentlich nicht so sehr. Wenn man den Vergleich nicht scheut. Schaut mal was die Customs bei den NAVI-Karten rausholen...das wäre auch bei der VII fantastisch geworden. Keine Ahnung warum AMD das nicht erlaubt hat, ggf. wäre dann die Marge ins negative gedriffte (war ja bei der VII eh schon sehr klein, wenn überhaupt) und dann hätte sich das Produkt 0 gelohnt. Ne gute Custom VII ala Red Devil oder Nitro+ hätte bestimmt auch unter Luft problemlos 2000-2100MHz verkraftet und dann wäre die Karte sehr Konkurrenzfähig gewesen mit der RTX2080(Super).

Naja, hätte wäre würde, ich bin zufrieden, unsere VII skaliert wenigstens ordentlich mit OC und das gar mehr als Turing <3


----------



## sifusanders (16. August 2019)

Hast ja Recht, die VII wär top geworden. Zu schade, dass ich den Samsung Speicher hab und nur bis 1140 gehen kann. 
Mal ne andere Frage: Kann es sein, dass die PPT nicht mehr funktionieren mit dem neuen Treiber? habe 19.7.5 drauf aktuell und hatte sowohl das 70 als auch das 50er PPT versucht, kann aber im Wattman nicht mehr meine gewünschten 33 % auswählen - geht nach wie vor nur bis 20 ...


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Mit Navi macht das OCen auch nur begrenzt Sinn. Das Scaling wird obenrum schlechter, 
Warum auch immer.(Speichertakt oder Anderes)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread
(würde mal denken das 2050-2100 schon an der  eff. Grenze sind)


----------



## gaussmath (16. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit Navi macht das OCen auch nur begrenzt Sinn. Das Scaling wird obenrum schlechter,
> Warum auch immer.(Speichertakt oder Anderes)



Was soll das schon sein, außer Bandbreitenlimitierung?


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Gedi war sich net sicher. (aufgrund der neuen Arch.) Vergleiche könnten helfen. (besser im Navi-Thread)
Prinzipiell ist das bessere DSBR bei Navi erstmal ein echter Fortschritt ggü. Vega.(spart Bandbreite)


----------



## Methusalem (16. August 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht, die VII wär top geworden. Zu schade, dass ich den Samsung Speicher hab und nur bis 1140 gehen kann.
> Mal ne andere Frage: Kann es sein, dass die PPT nicht mehr funktionieren mit dem neuen Treiber? habe 19.7.5 drauf aktuell und hatte sowohl das 70 als auch das 50er PPT versucht, kann aber im Wattman nicht mehr meine gewünschten 33 % auswählen - geht nach wie vor nur bis 20 ...



Also ich habe den neuesten Treiber drauf, und damit funktioniert alles wie gehabt. Und auch mit den Treibern davor hat es keine Probleme gegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (16. August 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Also ich habe den neuesten Treiber drauf, und damit funktioniert alles wie gehabt. Und auch mit den Treibern davor hat es keine Probleme gegeben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ka, ich versuchs nochmal wenn ich zu Hause bin. Sehr seltsam. Hatte natürlich die Reg-Datei ausgeführt. (PS feiner HBM-OC, hab leider nur Samsung und komme nur bis 1140 - welche Core/Spannung hast laufend?)


----------



## Methusalem (16. August 2019)

Die 1300 MHz sind nicht völlig stabil, aber 1250 MHz sind okay.

Die GPU ist UV mit 1740 MHz@900 mV. Das ist auch die 24/7 Einstellung. Und alles noch mit Originalkühler, daher auch das gehörschonende UV.


----------



## sulik (16. August 2019)

Ich kotz ab... jetzt zeigt HWInfo an das meine Alphacool AIO ~6800RPM RPM hat. 
Der Hotspot hat im Desktop 54°C und so bald ich ein Spiel starte schnellt die Temperatur auf 100°C+ hoch.
Heute MIttag lief noch alles... auch höre ich ein ganz leichtes rasseln.

Mir ist schon die Pumpe der Vega AIO von Alphacool verreckt, kann doch echt nicht wahr sein oder? 
Ich mach jetzt schon über eine Stunde hier rum... ich probier das Ding mal zu entlüften -> Habe die 240er ja mit an einen 120er Radiator angeschlossen.
Eventuell ist da eine Luftblase drin.

Ich bin zu alt für den Scheiß echt...


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Hmm ka, ich versuchs nochmal wenn ich zu Hause bin. Sehr seltsam. Hatte natürlich die Reg-Datei ausgeführt. (PS feiner HBM-OC, hab leider nur Samsung und komme nur bis 1140 - welche Core/Spannung hast laufend?)



Ich nehme an das die Zuordnung der PPT bei dir nicht mehr passt. Zwischenzeitlich ne neue GraKa drin gehabt? Den Regschlüssel in der Nummerierung mal ändern.

@Sulik: Oh weh, hast den Fehler schon gefunden?


----------



## sulik (17. August 2019)

@Gurdi
Ne leider nicht.

Hab die Graka vorhin abgeklemmt aber die Pumpe angeklemmt.
Es hat gut "gegluggert", da war gut Luft drin.
Allerdings hat es nix gebracht -> die Temperatur steigt innerhalb einer Sekunde auf 100C° so bald ich ein Spiel starte. 

Ich hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt.

Ich werde jetzt wohl entgültig die Reißleine ziehen und auf einen Bykski Kühler umbauen, allerdings versuche ich die Alphacool Radiatoren zu behalten.
Das müsste doch mit diesen Verbindern möglich sein...

Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 - Black | Schnellverschluesse | Anschluesse | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## hellm (17. August 2019)

Leute, da hab ich mich extra hingesetzt und dieses nicht näher genannte Tool programmiert.. 
Damit sollte eigentlich jeder den richtigen Registry-Schlüssel finden können. Hoffentlich, sonst muss ich nachbessern. VII wird auch schon lange supported, und nein es ist kein Extrem-OC oder LN2 Tool. Nur mehr PowerPlay und volle Kontrolle. Also give Power to the People und so. Natürlich könnt ihr damit jederzeit das Netzteil abbrennen, aber es funktionieren auch die kleinen Zahlen.


----------



## sulik (17. August 2019)

Also ich geb´s für das Wochenende auf mit der Wakü.

*Es ergibt einfach null Sinn:*

-Die Pumpe dreht
-Sie ist nicht verstopft/ verschlammt
-Hab sie entlüftet (auch durch Gehäuse kippen oder die Graka ausserhalb hin-und-her geschwenkt)
-Die Pumpendrehzahl in HWINfo spinnt -> mal zeigt sie 7600RPM, mal 4800RPM und auch mal 3500RPM.
-Die Pumpe läuft auf 100%, hab da nix umgestellt, sie ist direkt am Chassis-Fan 3 Anschluß am Mainboard angeschlossen.
-Hab den Kühler auch schon re-montiert und neue Paste aufgetragen ->nix!

Im Desktop-Betrieb liegt meine GPU-Temp bei 50C° & der Hotspot bei ~52C°
Kaum lade ich z.B. Path of Exile ist es rum 100C°+ Hotspot. 

Ich baue auf den Morpheus um und lass die Radiatoren drin.
Jetzt hol ich mir einen Fullcover und dazu diese Schnellverschlüsse von Alphacool.
Warum soll ich die Radiatoren austauschen, die sind ja so gut wie neu!
Da klemm ich dann aber ne Durchflussanzeige mit rein, ich will sehen was da ab geht!

Ich bin so sauer, hab durchgemacht und es läuft immer noch nicht. 
*

Noch was in die Runde gefragt:*

Bykski oder Alphacool?

Radeon VII
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Also ich geb´s für das Wochenende auf mit der Wakü.
> 
> *Es ergibt einfach null Sinn:*
> 
> ...



Ich konnte vereinzelt beobachten, dass wenn meine Karte gecrasht ist, ich im Anschluss einen KaltStart hinlegen musste damit die Lüfter wieder korrekt ansprechen. Ansonsten drehte lediglich einer von beiden und die Temp schoss in die Höhe.


----------



## sulik (17. August 2019)

*@Gurdi*
Ich hab an die 20+ Kaltstarts gemacht und jedes mal das Selbe.
Jetzt mal was ganz blödes: Kann das am BIOS/ AGESA liegen? 

Hab ein Crosshair VI Hero + 3900X drin, kann das da irgendwas durcheinandergebracht haben?
Hatte zuvor einen 2700X am laufen, allerdings habe ich ja mit dem neuen System schon gezockt. Hmm...

Auch wird der Schlauch nicht recht warm, der ist echt kühl gegenüber der Radeon.
Aber da ist nix verstopft -> Wenn ich den Stift der Schnellverschlüsse rein drücke läuft das Wasser raus.


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> *@Gurdi*
> Ich hab an die 20+ Kaltstarts gemacht und jedes mal das Selbe.
> Jetzt mal was ganz blödes: Kann das am BIOS/ AGESA liegen?
> 
> ...



Bin ich überfragt, bin aber auch kein Experte was das Thema WaKü angeht da ich mich ürimär mit LuKü beschäftige.
Evtl. im passenden Thread mal nachfragen, evtl. hat da noch jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte.

Kann es evtl. sein das sich der Block von der GPU gelöst hat? Was bei mir auch gelegentlich aufgetreten ist, war dass die WLPaste sich einfach in Luft aufgelöst hat unterm Block. Die neue TF8 regelt das zum Glück jetzt, könnte aber bei dir ähnlich sein das schlicht kein Kontakt mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## sulik (17. August 2019)

*@Gurdi*
Ich hab vorhin den Kühler ja entfernt und die Paste getauscht.
Das sah aber wirklich so aus als wäre auf den Die, direkt mittig, die paste "verschwunden".
Hab dann nochmals frisch aufgetragen aber es hatte sich nichts getan.

Hab jetzt wieder den Morpheus drauf und die Idle Temps liegen bei:

-GPU 30C°
-Hotspot 31C°

In Path of Exile sind es:

-GPU 57C°
-Hotspot 80C°

Okay PoE ist jetzt nicht die Belastung, aber das hatte ich vorhin am laufen -als Vergleich ist es gut.

So, jetzt passen die Temps. 
Und das wo ich die Alphacool Lüfter am Morpheus habe und die Noctuas noch oben am Gehäuse (am Radiator).

*@Topic*
Ich bestelle gleich mal den Bykski + Zubehör.
Taugt die Pumpe von Bykski was, oder soll ich gleich auf ne andere (Höherwertige?) gehen? 

Nutzt Ihr eigentlich die Chill Funktion, oder lasst Ihr die Karten so in ein FPS-Limit laufen?


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

Kommt aufs Spiel an. In manchen kostet es Leistung, in manchen macht es vom Spieltyp her wenig Sinn und in manchen ist es sehr praktisch.


----------



## bigburritoboy (17. August 2019)

also bei mir werkelt eine Laing DDC310 in Verbindung mit nem externen Radiator. Extrem leise und ich bin zufrieden. Dann sollte sie für deine Zwecke sicher reichen.

Ansonsten: Klare Empfehlung für  Bykski-Fullcover. Für mich qualitativ gut und man kann die Backplate der VII weiter verwenden.


----------



## Froschbremse (18. August 2019)

Der Bykski Block ist wirklich sehr gut.
Wenn du die WaKü länger behalten oder später um Komponenten erweitern willst, spare nicht an der Pumpen/AGB kombi. 
Ich nutze eine D5 next+ Aqualis D5 150ml kombo. Sehr elegant und robust. Die Next bringt sogar eine Lüftersteuerung mit sich. Wassertemp Sensor und Virtu. Durchflusssensor sind auch drinnen. Der Virt Durchfl Sensorist aber eher meh.
Mittels Wassertempsensor und Lüftersteuerung lässt sich das System gut anpassen und im Idle stehen die Lüfter still wenn man will und unter Last, wenn die Wassertemp steigt, kann man die Brüllwürfel die auf dem Radi sind loslaufen lassen.. Mit der Aquasuite hat man viele Möglichkeiten der Konfiguration.
Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber die Pumpe bringt schon einiges mit.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (18. August 2019)

Silverstone Raven 2 Evolution USB 3.0 Review | TechPowerUp

krieg auch ein neues laeckerli, alles verkehrt rum da drin, mal sehen ob der airflow was bringt 
kostet sonst 160€ , krieg ihn gebraucht für 60€


----------



## BladeTNT (18. August 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> *@Topic*
> 
> Taugt die Pumpe von Bykski was, oder soll ich gleich auf ne andere (Höherwertige?) gehen?



Kann ebenfalls das Byski Set empfehlen, nutze es  für die Seven und Ryzen 3900+

Pumpe muss halt nur gut befestigt sein, sonst rappelt es am Gehäuse. Die Pumpe ist auch bis zum rand komplett befühlt.  Also kaum hörbar.


----------



## sifusanders (18. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das die Zuordnung der PPT bei dir nicht mehr passt. Zwischenzeitlich ne neue GraKa drin gehabt? Den Regschlüssel in der Nummerierung mal ändern.
> 
> @Sulik: Oh weh, hast den Fehler schon gefunden?



jo, hatte iwie zwei Radeon VII in der Reg. Obwohl ich die Treiber immer mit DDU entfernt hatte, bei neuinstallation.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. August 2019)

Zwei Einträge von der Radeon VII in der Registry sind wohl dem HBCC geschuldet.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. August 2019)

@Edelhamster wie siehts bei dir aus? Hast du inzwischen dein Geld bekommen, oder bist du noch am verzweifeln?

Hab nun auch mein 100% stable setting gefunden mit 1096mV@2004Mhz, das läuft dann quasi permanent bei 72° Junction (50% speed auf den 12x25) und 1983Mhz. Getestet in Black Desert Online in WQHD, das Game macht auch ordentlich Last auf die Karte, hätte ich anfangs net gedacht. 1086mV war stable in TD2 für knapp 7 Stunden am Stück und in BDO war nach 2h Schluss. Weird.

Ich muss mich demnächst mal hinsetzen...also laaange hinsetzung und mit hellms tool alles mal manuell konfigurieren um das Max auszuloten, oh boi xD


----------



## Edelhamster (20. August 2019)

Nope, der Fall ist noch offen. Aquatuning wartet seit rund 10 Wochen auf Rückmeldung von Alphacool 
Ich quark diese Woche Alphacool auf der Gamescom mal dazu an und werd kommende Woche dann telefonisch bei AQ vorstellig. 
Wirkt langsam etwas mysteriös, da der ganze Vorgang ja schon vor 14 Wochen angestoßen wurde. 
Am Anfang schien eigentlich alles vorbildlich seitens Aquatuning, so langsam geht mir aber das Verständnis verloren. 

Dir dennoch viel Spaß beim Feintuning. Mit meinem aktuellen Modell kann ich das unter Luft leider vollkommen knicken. Überlege ob ich zum WE mal unterm Ref-Cooler vom Original-WL-Pad auf die MX-4 2019 Edition wechseln soll, aber ob das was bringt? Die HotSpot-Temp geht bei meiner aktuellen Karte einfach gar nicht klar - ich sag nur 1136mV und 93% Stabilität im Stresstest


----------



## Shooot3r (20. August 2019)

Also bei 3 1/3 Monaten hätte ich aber schon lange mal nachgehakt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Nope, der Fall ist noch offen. Aquatuning wartet seit rund 10 Wochen auf Rückmeldung von Alphacool
> Ich quark diese Woche Alphacool auf der Gamescom mal dazu an und werd kommende Woche dann telefonisch bei AQ vorstellig.
> Wirkt langsam etwas mysteriös, da der ganze Vorgang ja schon vor 14 Wochen angestoßen wurde.
> Am Anfang schien eigentlich alles vorbildlich seitens Aquatuning, so langsam geht mir aber das Verständnis verloren.
> ...



Ich kann die neuen Thermalrigtpasten sehr empfehlen,die TF8 tut wunderbar Dienst,die X konnte ich nicht testen weildie nirgends zu bekommen war zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## sulik (20. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann die neuen Thermalrigtpasten sehr empfehlen,die TF8 tut wunderbar Dienst,die X konnte ich nicht testen weildie nirgends zu bekommen war zu dem Zeitpunkt.


Ich bestelle mir gleich mal die Thermalright TF8 für CPU & GPU.
Von meiner Arctic MX-4 ist eh nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## Edelhamster (20. August 2019)

TFX -> 14,3 W/mK
TF8 -> 13,8 W/mK

Die TFX kam jetzt 3€ mehr auf 2g, hab Sie aber mal geordert 
Mindfactory in dem Fall 100% teurer als Amazon, das sieht man auch nicht alle Tage^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2019)

Das schöne ist an der paste die leitet sehr gut,lässt sich gut verarbeiten und geht mir auch nicht ständig ab bei längerer Nutzung.


----------



## sulik (20. August 2019)

Habt Ihr das Video hier schon gesehen?
Da ist eine China-Paste ganz mit weit vorne...

YouTube

Da ordere ich mir auch mal ne Pulle und tete die mal.


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2019)

sulik schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das Video hier schon gesehen?
> Da ist eine China-Paste ganz mit weit vorne...
> 
> YouTube
> ...



Berichte mal,Geheimtips sind immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Edelhamster (20. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das schöne ist an der paste die leitet sehr gut,lässt sich gut verarbeiten und geht mir auch nicht ständig ab bei längerer Nutzung.


Ganz genau das mit der Verflüchtigung der Paste hatte ich aus deinen früheren Beiträgen noch abgespeichert, darum war ich auch bis zuletzt skeptisch ob ich das Graphit-Pad wirklich rausschmeißen soll. 
PowerColor würde eine Beanstandung der HotSpot-Temp sicherlich mit der normalen Chipgüte-Streuung begründen, bleibt bei mir aber klar negativ in Erinnerung. 
3 x Radeon VII. 2 x von Sapphire voll in Ordnung und die dritte von PowerColor ist für die Tonne.
Hab schon überlegt die in der Bucht reinzusetzten und nochmal ne Sapphire zu holen^^

edit: Kannst du iwie einordnen Gurdi wieviel °C im Bestcase mit neuer Paste rauszuholen sind?
Also eher im Bereich 2-3°C oder doch Richtung 5-6°C? Ich nagel dich am Ende auch nicht drauf fest, will nur deine Einschätzung


----------



## KingQio (20. August 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Edelhamster wie siehts bei dir aus? Hast du inzwischen dein Geld bekommen, oder bist du noch am verzweifeln?
> 
> Hab nun auch mein 100% stable setting gefunden mit 1096mV@2004Mhz, das läuft dann quasi permanent bei 72° Junction (50% speed auf den 12x25) und 1983Mhz. Getestet in Black Desert Online in WQHD, das Game macht auch ordentlich Last auf die Karte, hätte ich anfangs net gedacht. 1086mV war stable in TD2 für knapp 7 Stunden am Stück und in BDO war nach 2h Schluss. Weird.
> 
> Ich muss mich demnächst mal hinsetzen...also laaange hinsetzung und mit hellms tool alles mal manuell konfigurieren um das Max auszuloten, oh boi xD



O_O wie hast die Junction so weit runter bekommen? Noch ein Radi dran gehängt oder was anderes gemacht?
Bei mir hab ich immer bei etwa den settings 55° gpu und etwa 88-96 junction.


----------



## Edelhamster (21. August 2019)

Ich hab es wieder getan. Vierte Radeon VII incoming. 
Dabei behaupte ich mit Stolz, dass ich niemals eine Karte zurückgeschickt habe! 
Eine über die Bucht vertickt, eine (und leider die geilste mit 07ér Board) unterm GPX240-M01 gegrillt. Die Dritte werkelt aktuell in meinem Rechenknecht und jetzt hoffe ich inständig, dass ich bei der neuen Sapphire noch einmal halbwegs Glück in der Silicon-Lottery habe


----------



## BladeTNT (21. August 2019)

Ist die 5700XT eigentlich besser als die Seven? Ich frage nur aus interresse. Da in vielen Benchmarks sogar die 5700XT etwas höher ist als die Seven


----------



## DARPA (21. August 2019)

Ich kann mit 19.8.1 den Core nicht übertakten. Sobald ich im Wattman die Kurve ändere, taktet die Karte nur noch auf 1670-1700 MHz effektiv. HBM Takt wird übernommen.
Entsprechend low sind die fps, also die taktet wirklich nicht höher.

Zurück auf 19.7.3 passt dann wieder alles. Hat das sonst noch einer?


Interessant übrigens der Vergleich 1700/1000 zu 2010/1200 effektive Taktraten, das macht in UHD 51 zu 60 fps. Perfekte Skalierung


----------



## BladeTNT (21. August 2019)

Also ich nutze version 19.8.1.   

Bei 1950/1200 Mhz /1135mV  läuft alles sehr gut.  Ebenfalls bis zu 8/9 FPS mehr

 Ich hatte nur öfter das Problem das  selbst nach "herunterfahren" alles wieder auf Standard war, aber Problem wurde gelöst.


----------



## RX480 (21. August 2019)

Den 19.8.1 gibts seit Gestern als WHQL. Evtl. ist der ein mue anders.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-8-1


----------



## sifusanders (21. August 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Edelhamster wie siehts bei dir aus? Hast du inzwischen dein Geld bekommen, oder bist du noch am verzweifeln?
> 
> Hab nun auch mein 100% stable setting gefunden mit 1096mV@2004Mhz, das läuft dann quasi permanent bei 72° Junction (50% speed auf den 12x25) und 1983Mhz. Getestet in Black Desert Online in WQHD, das Game macht auch ordentlich Last auf die Karte, hätte ich anfangs net gedacht. 1086mV war stable in TD2 für knapp 7 Stunden am Stück und in BDO war nach 2h Schluss. Weird.
> 
> Ich muss mich demnächst mal hinsetzen...also laaange hinsetzung und mit hellms tool alles mal manuell konfigurieren um das Max auszuloten, oh boi xD



Immernoch 33% pt?


----------



## RX480 (21. August 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ist die 5700XT eigentlich besser als die Seven? Ich frage nur aus interresse. Da in vielen Benchmarks sogar die 5700XT etwas höher ist als die Seven



Die XT ist nur Was für 3440x1440. Hat evtl. in speziellem Gameworkskram auch noch Vorteile ggü. der R7.
jedoch
In 4k skaliert mit OCen nur noch die Seven 1:1.

Obs an fehlender Bandbreitebei der XT liegt, who knows. (geht auch net bei Jedem ein hoher Vram-Takt>920)
Bis jetzt gehen die Air auch net ganz so gut wie die h2o-Builds. Brauchen meist mehr Spannung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. August 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich kann mit 19.8.1 den Core nicht übertakten. Sobald ich im Wattman die Kurve ändere, taktet die Karte nur noch auf 1670-1700 MHz effektiv. HBM Takt wird übernommen.
> Entsprechend low sind die fps, also die taktet wirklich nicht höher.
> 
> Zurück auf 19.7.3 passt dann wieder alles. Hat das sonst noch einer?
> ...



Ich würde aktuell noch empfehlen bei den älteren Treiber zu bleiben, die folgenden Treiber sind leicht Buggy aktuell mit der Seven, das lohnt derzeit nicht.

@Edelhamster: Bei der Seven macht es einiges aus weil der Chips sehr hohe Temeraturen abführt. Ich 5 Grad sind durchaus realistisch auf der Junktion,vor allem gegenüber dem Pad. Mit dickerem Kühler nochmal mehr,eine große Rolle spielt wie immer der Anpressdruck auf dem Interposer im Bezug zur Junction. Das kann schon mal in mehreren Versuchen ausarten. Es ist empfehlenswert den Kühler erstmal probeweise fest zu montieren und zu betreiben und sich dann nach kurzer Nutzung die Verteilung anzuschauen. Danach sollte man dann die Montage richten.

Die massive Hitze der Karte macht eine gute WLPaste deutlich wichtiger als bei anderen Modellen.


----------



## Eyren (21. August 2019)

So erst einmal bezogen auf das Thema: Bei mir gibt es keine Probleme mit dem 19.8.1. Stelle ich auf 2000MHz taktet die süße Sieben mit rund 1980MHz.

Nun OT: Wenn ihr wissen möchtet wer die beste Ehefrau der Welt hat fragt doch mal Eyren! Da erzählt man so nebenbei das der alte arme I7 6700k das Anno 1800 nicht mehr packt, da kauft die Frau mal spontan einen Ryzen9 3900x+Aorus X570 Elite. Frau gönnt einem ja sonst nix....


----------



## JSXShadow (22. August 2019)

@Eyren Das nenne ich mal Top-Frau! Bei mir taktet die VII auch immer um die 1980 mit 2GHz im Wattman. Damit kann man leben 

@Edelhamster Man Man Man! Ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen, dass ist ja abartig wie lange das dauert..

@sifuanders Hab aktuell 25% PT.

Zum Thema WLPaste, ich bleib meiner Noctua NT-H2 treu, bin mega zufrieden, sowohl auf CPU, als auch auf GPU!


----------



## Edelhamster (22. August 2019)

Danke @ JSX
Hab heute die TF X WLP erhalten, aber mit dem aktuellen Undervolt (1136mv - 50mV) hab ich im geschlossenen Benchtable doch schon 99,5% Stabilität im TimeSpy Stresstest.. 
Jetzt hader ich wieder mit mir - Garantie Hop oder Top?


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Danke @ JSX
> Hab heute die TF X WLP erhalten, aber mit dem aktuellen Undervolt (1136mv - 50mV) hab ich im geschlossenen Benchtable doch schon 99,5% Stabilität im TimeSpy Stresstest..
> Jetzt hader ich wieder mit mir - Garantie Hop oder Top?



Ich halte es meist nicht lange aus wenn ich was daheim liegen hab 
Bericht zu der Paste würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Danke @ JSX
> Hab heute die TF X WLP erhalten, aber mit dem aktuellen Undervolt (1136mv - 50mV) hab ich im geschlossenen Benchtable doch schon 99,5% Stabilität im TimeSpy Stresstest..
> Jetzt hader ich wieder mit mir - Garantie Hop oder Top?



Ich halte es meist nicht lange aus wenn ich was daheim liegen hab 
Bericht zu der Paste würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.


----------



## Edelhamster (23. August 2019)

Hehe, ich konnte es auch nicht sein lassen und wurde nicht enttäuscht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube die TF X wird meine neue WLP des Vertrauens. Karte demontiert, Graphit-Pad gründlich entfernt, TF X gleichmäßig auf dem Stock-Kühler verteilt, zusammengeschraubt und mit 6-8°C niedrigerern Temps belohnt worden. 
So hätte die Karte von Beginn an sein müssen. Das Thema HotSpot kann ich nun endlich ad acta legen.
Besonders angetan bin ich davon, dass der erste Montageversuch direkt gepasst hat und die Karte endlich dauerhaft in vernünftigen Bereichen von 1770-1780MHz taktet (TimeSpy).
Superposition 4K hat sich von ~7300 auf 7630 Punkte verbessert.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2019)

Gut zu hören, ich hab zwar erstmal keine Zeit für großartige Umbauten, aber die Paste wird auf jeden Fall mal geordert. Die TF8 ist auch super, vor allem lässt die sich auch sehr gut verarbeiten, leitet sehr gut und ist beständig. Ne seltene Kombi.


----------



## bagebooM (23. August 2019)

ich haben gesehen vorgestern für 459€ ganz neue mit leichte beschädigung an karton bei ebay von gute händler´   shop hatte 10 karten und karton ist egal. guter preis für karte mit neueste achitektur mit 16gb vram


----------



## ATIR290 (24. August 2019)

Aufpassen
Gehackter Account!


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aufpassen
> Gehackter Account!


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Er meint bei Ebay.


----------



## DARPA (25. August 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Also ich nutze version 19.8.1.
> 
> Bei 1950/1200 Mhz /1135mV  läuft alles sehr gut.  Ebenfalls bis zu 8/9 FPS mehr
> 
> Ich hatte nur öfter das Problem das  selbst nach "herunterfahren" alles wieder auf Standard war, aber Problem wurde gelöst.





Eyren schrieb:


> So erst einmal bezogen auf das Thema: Bei mir gibt es keine Probleme mit dem 19.8.1. Stelle ich auf 2000MHz taktet die süße Sieben mit rund 1980MHz.



Ok, also kein grundsätzliches Problem vom Treiber. Gut, das wollte ich nur wissen. Danke.


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

Ich check nächste Woche mal ob der 19.8.1 endlich mal anständig läuft, hab den jetzt eh mal wieder drauf wegen der Navi,


----------



## sifusanders (26. August 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ok, also kein grundsätzliches Problem vom Treiber. Gut, das wollte ich nur wissen. Danke.



Mir soeben 19.8.1 draufgepackt und ich ab es auch. Takt bleibt bei 1650-1680 und vcoregpu liegt bei konstant 1050 mV ... 

uv und hbm-Takt funktioniert wie gewünscht



> Support For
> 
> Control™:
> 
> ...


Neuer Adrenalin 19.8.2


----------



## Methusalem (27. August 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Mir soeben 19.8.1 draufgepackt und ich ab es auch. Takt bleibt bei 1650-1680 und vcoregpu liegt bei konstant 1050 mV ...
> 
> uv und hbm-Takt funktioniert wie gewünscht
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem 19.8.2 läuft OC- oder UV-mäßig alles wie gehabt, weder hat sich etwas erkennbar verbessert noch verschlechtert. Soweit also okay.


----------



## DARPA (27. August 2019)

Ok, dann gleich mal den 19.8.2 testen


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. August 2019)

Die Radeon VII stinkt bei CB in Control ab, eine 2080 ist >30% schneller.
Control mit RTX & DLSS im Benchmark-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, DX11 vs. DX12 und Frametimes - ComputerBase

Frametimes auch im Keller, trotz "HBM".


----------



## Methusalem (27. August 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Radeon VII stinkt bei CB in Control ab, eine 2080 ist >30% schneller.
> Control mit RTX & DLSS im Benchmark-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, DX11 vs. DX12 und Frametimes - ComputerBase
> 
> Frametimes auch im Keller, trotz "HBM".



Aha. Aber wen juckt's?


----------



## gaussmath (27. August 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Aha. Aber wen juckt's?



Dich, weil du drauf reagierst?!  Aber Poly beansprucht Optimierungen in Höhe von 20-40% eh nur für Nvidia, so wie es scheint.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. August 2019)

In 4K verringert sich der Vorsprung einer 2080 auf gute 10%. 
Sehr schade, dass es keine Benches von der Radeon VII mit DX12 gibt.


----------



## gaussmath (27. August 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sehr schade, dass es keine Benches von der Radeon VII mit DX12 gibt.



Aber von der 5700XT und da macht sich DX12 gar nicht gut.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. August 2019)

Hmm, bei Hardwareluxx ist eine 2080 Super nur 3,5% vor der VII @DX12, 3840x2160, High-Preset
In WQHD sind es 4% und in 1080p 5%.
Scheint in den Ultra-Settings also wieder ein Schmankerl zu geben was den Radeons nicht so schmeckt. Werd das Game aber eh nicht daddeln 
Inklusive Benchmarks: Control mit RTX und DLSS ausprobiert - Hardwareluxx


----------



## JSXShadow (27. August 2019)

Im Soundtrack von Control sind Poets of the Fall vertreten, wie bei allen Remedy Games und auch genau deswegen, werde ich jetzt Control zocken. Ich guck mal ob ich ne Szene im Spiel finde, welche sich eignet als Halbwegs gescheitem Benchmark und mal schauen wo ich lande in DX11 und DX12 in WQHD.

Installiere aber vorher fix den Treiber, das soll ja geschmeide 10% Performance boost geben in Control. Aber ich zocks vorher erstmal an, dann kann ich mir ein Bild machen ob das auch stimmt 

So zum Dokumentieren:

WQHD, max Details:

Im ersten Checkpoint von Control hab ich Max 61 FPS mit je DX11 und DX12, noch mit dem 19.7.3 Treiber. Die Min FPS sind in DX12 57 und in DX11 55, averages sind in DX12 ebenso 2 FPS höher als in DX11 und auch das Gameplay ansich scheint in DX12 smoother zu sein. Ich werd mal auf die neueste Version nun Updaten und testen


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hmm, bei Hardwareluxx ...
> Scheint in den Ultra-Settings also wieder ein Schmankerl zu geben was den Radeons nicht so schmeckt.



Dafür sah Medium sehr gut aus. High ist wohl vollkommen auf Turing zugeschnitten, sollte man net verwenden.
Bzw. mal in den Settings probieren welches "Feature" besonders hakt.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. August 2019)

Was ist denn das für ein Müll..mit dem neuesten Treiber deckelt bei mir Control mit 1670MHz und 200W TBP ab..3DMark und Co laufen normal. SO einen Unsinn hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, wtf...


----------



## DARPA (27. August 2019)

Mit 19.8.2 kann ich weiterhin nicht übertakten. Gleiches Verhalten wie 19.8.1

Sobald ich den Core Takt anhebe läuft die mit max 1700 MHz bei 0.98V und je höher man taktet desto niedriger wird der reale Takt 

Ich hab alles versucht. Drüber installieren, amd cleanup utility, DDU, Registry aufräumen. Alles nix. Weiter weiss ich auch nicht.

Und egal wann, zurück zu 19.7.3 und alles läuft.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. August 2019)

Ist Momentan echt der Hund drinn bei AMD Treibern
Meine Läuft stabil mit ca. 1720 Mhz mit Drops auf etwa 1610 Mhz und möchte eben eine wirklich Stabile Taktrate halten können.
Wie mach ich dies am Besten  ? Oder warum fällt bei mir oft der Takt so stark nach unten.

Einstellung 1740 Mhz und 0,973 mV
Lüfter auf Auto und GPU unter 80 Grad T-Junction 97 - 105 Grad.
Zumindest jetzt nach den Heißen Tagen.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. August 2019)

@DARPA Yap, hab genau das gleiche Problem. So viel dazu xD gut das ich net alleine bin. Seltsam..mit Auto-OC im Treiber komm ich auf 2 Ghz bei 1.2V und da geht die Karte auch bis 300W. Hoffe AMD unterbindet die PPTs net.


----------



## sifusanders (27. August 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mit 19.8.2 kann ich weiterhin nicht übertakten. Gleiches Verhalten wie 19.8.1
> 
> Sobald ich den Core Takt anhebe läuft die mit max 1700 MHz bei 0.98V und je höher man taktet desto niedriger wird der reale Takt
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen. Nach wie vor keine 1700 auf der clock. was ein nerviger Müll.
dafür dass wir ~700€ geblecht haben und jetzt EOL sind werden wir dick im Regen stehen gelassn

mich würd dennoch mal interessieren, warum es bei manchen klappt, und bei anderen widerrum nicht ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber Poly beansprucht Optimierungen in Höhe von 20-40% eh nur für Nvidia, so wie es scheint.



Ja, denn die AMD Karten könnten ja kein DXR.


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dafür sah Medium sehr gut aus. High ist wohl vollkommen auf Turing zugeschnitten, sollte man net verwenden.
> Bzw. mal in den Settings probieren welches "Feature" besonders hakt.



......

Kein vernünftiger Mensch würde sup4k für nen ernsthaften Vgl. heranziehen.
Dito für Cheating-Games.  Die Architekturunterschiede sind bekannt und werden missbraucht.


----------



## JSXShadow (28. August 2019)

Mal ab von dem ganzen Drama, meine VII absolviert Control ohne Probleme, auch mit dem alten Treiber. In WQHD bin ich meist gegen 60 FPS und komme nie unter 55 FPS. Das ist ja schonmal net übel^^ Lässt sich so durchaus genießen, besonders weil das Spiel nicht gerade hässlich ist.


----------



## gaussmath (28. August 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ja, denn die AMD Karten könnten ja kein DXR.



Bei der miesen "Basisperformance" soll das die einzige Option sein? Im Gegensatz zu Pascal berherrscht GCN auch wie Turing paralleles FP  + Int.


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2019)

Shadow schau mal bitte ins Review:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Control-Spiel-49246/Specials/Benchmarks-ohne-Raytracing-1330342/

Grafiktuning leicht gemacht = ist gut erklärt

Könntest ja mal  Max vs Optimized  ausprobieren.

edit: Hier mal noch die Auswirkung der einzelnen Settings, allerdings 5700.


----------



## sifusanders (28. August 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mit 19.8.2 kann ich weiterhin nicht übertakten. Gleiches Verhalten wie 19.8.1
> 
> Sobald ich den Core Takt anhebe läuft die mit max 1700 MHz bei 0.98V und je höher man taktet desto niedriger wird der reale Takt
> 
> ...



19.7.3 war bester/stabilste Treiber? Danke Dir


----------



## DARPA (28. August 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> 19.7.3 war bester/stabilste Treiber? Danke Dir



War der letzte aus Juli, den ich noch auf der Platte hatte 

Aber ja der läuft ganz gut.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2019)

19.6.1 ist der stabilste der auch keine Bugs hat die letzte Zeit. Die Fusion aus RDNA mit GCN gestaltet sich seit dem etwas holprig.Es gibt zwar keine Killerbugs, aber oft nervie Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Methusalem (29. August 2019)

Komisch, komisch. Bei mir laufen alle Treiber bisher ohne Probleme, zumindest ohne Probleme in den Szenarien, in denen ich gewöhnlicherweise teste (dass ich abseits von den Tests Wert auf einen stabilen 24/7-Alltagsbetrieb lege, sollte sich von selbst verstehen). Alles verhält sich so, wie man es erwarten darf, was OC angeht, was UV angeht,was Takthöhe angeht, Stabilität, etc...

Jedenfalls gibt es keine großen Ausreisser.


----------



## bigburritoboy (29. August 2019)

Ich hab halt in allen bisherigen Treibern das Problem des Flackerns b. Multi-Monitor-Setups.
Teilweise hab ich massive rosa  und bunt gestreifte Grafikfehler bis zur Unkenntlichkeit. 

Speicher läuft nur auf 1100. Vorher ging das besser, seit 19.8.2 bin ich auf 1000 zurück. 
Jemand Interesse an ner VII mit Bykski?


----------



## Methusalem (29. August 2019)

Hm, was soll man sagen.

Selbst bei meinem beinahe exotischen Setup kein Flackern, keine bunten Streifen, nichts, was irgendwie stört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Ich hab halt in allen bisherigen Treibern das Problem des Flackerns b. Multi-Monitor-Setups.
> Teilweise hab ich massive rosa  und bunt gestreifte Grafikfehler bis zur Unkenntlichkeit.
> 
> Speicher läuft nur auf 1100. Vorher ging das besser, seit 19.8.2 bin ich auf 1000 zurück.
> Jemand Interesse an ner VII mit Bykski?



Hast du ne manuelle Lüfterkurve?


----------



## bigburritoboy (29. August 2019)

ich hab nicht mal Lüfter... 
externer Radiator


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Pascal berherrscht GCN auch wie Turing paralleles FP  + Int.



In der PCGH steht, Vega wie Navi beherrschen das nicht, nur Turing. Ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung, ich bezweifle es.
Die Performance in Control würde es aber erklären. (Nvidia-lastig).

Die Performance der Radeon VII bzw Vega allgemein ist in Hunt Showdown auch wieder mal nicht besonders.
Die 2070 Ref liegt wohl wieder über Radeon VII Niveau, wie auch die XT.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> In der PCGH steht, Vega wie Navi beherrschen das nicht, nur Turing. Ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung, ich bezweifle es.
> Die Performance in Control würde es aber erklären. (Nvidia-lastig).
> 
> Die Performance der Radeon VII bzw Vega allgemein ist in Hunt Showdown auch wieder mal nicht besonders.
> Die 2070 Ref liegt wohl wieder über Radeon VII Niveau, wie auch die XT.



In deine Link ist nicht mal ne VII gebencht worden....


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In deine Link ist nicht mal ne VII gebencht worden....



Richtig, muss man aber auch nicht wenn Vega bereits vorhanden ist.
Die Seven ist auch "nur" zwischen 15 und maximal 30% schneller. In Full HD oder WQHD sinds meistens eher ~20%.


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2019)

Also sollen wirdie jetzt schätzen oder was


----------



## RX480 (30. August 2019)

Spiele HS seit der Beta. Ist kein AAA. Die Texturen sind gruselig. Crytek hat offenbar kaum Ressourcen, geschweige denn ne Performanceoptimierung. (auch hinsichtlich CPU) 
Der Sound ist net schlecht.

Die J-Freunde mit Game-Optimierung <6GB Vram gehen mir auf den Keks. TAA dito.
Die Qualität hat stark nachgelassen.
Früher gabs Eyefinity mit knackigen Texturen heutzutage zaubert man mit 720p DLSS(Control).

Würde mir wünschen an die Qualität vom Original-Crysis anzuschliessen.(mit neuer Engine)
Siehe Video am Ende 2:17 (mit HDR ohne RT =passt)
YouTube


----------



## Edelhamster (31. August 2019)

Nvidia-Chips? Also Nvidia-Chips kommen bei mir grundsätzlich eher weniger in Frage, außer es heißt vielleicht mal, was macht meine Radeon eigentlich gerade? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LineageOS/Android_8.1 und AMD-Link auf Nintendo Switch


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (31. August 2019)

It is not Team blue (ok a still a little, but not long anymore), it is for sure not Team green...

IT IS TEAM REEEEEEED

mit UV meldet sich der R7 Lüfter noch manchmal kurz beim Baden gehen im Witcher oder so, aber wirklich ein geiler Ofen, äh Gehäuse 

Da sich außer Gurdi eh keiner an meine letzten Post erinnert, ein gedrehtes Mobo und drei Monsterbodenlüfter für Wakü in Ruhe lasser... Silverstone Raven 2 Evolution




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. August 2019)

Sieht TOP aus
Auch ich teste den Heck-Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses - Einmal Ausblasend und einmal Ansaugend zur Radeon VII @Stock


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Oder Du stellst mal Dein Gehäuse/Mobo genauso auf. (mit Rückseite nach Oben)
Unten große Bauklötzer drunter, damit genug Luft rein kommt.
Falls sich das Ganze bewährt halt Staubfilter für die Frontlüfter anschaffen, wg. Deinem Teppich.

Könnte evtl. bei den Temps der Backplate helfen.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. August 2019)

Lüfter der Radeon Seven ziehen die Luft eher nach Innen zur Karte selbst hin als nach Außen Abzugeben.
Sorge mal für Frischluft von der Heckseite da vorher der 80mm Lüfter nur minimal vormontiert war.
Sollte einige Grad Bringen an der Hotspot Temp.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

passend dazu:
Du könntest dann den billigen Rearlüfter als Front unten einbauen und den NF 12x25 als Rear.(tauschen)
Dann den Rear richtig aufdrehen.


----------



## BladeTNT (1. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Nach wie vor keine 1700 auf der clock. was ein nerviger Müll.
> dafür dass wir ~700€ geblecht haben und jetzt EOL sind werden wir dick im Regen stehen gelassn
> 
> mich würd dennoch mal interessieren, warum es bei manchen klappt, und bei anderen widerrum nicht ...



Muss mich vom alten Post korrigieren,
bei mir ist es auch so habe auch 1950  OC aber eben im Spiel auch jetzt erst gemerkt das es nur bis 1675MHz läuft stelle ich zurück oder schalte während  im Spiel auf meine OC Settings ein schwankt er bei  1700/1900Mhz.. hä wasn das für´n mist xD


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

Bleibt einfach aktuell bei dem 19.6.1 , alles andere ist Murks. Der einzige Vorteil für die VII liegt in den neuren Treiber bei Forza und bei AntiLag. Wer nix davon brauch bleibt beim alten Treiber.


----------



## Bullelet (1. September 2019)

Gibt es so unterschiedlich Probleme zwischen VII und Navi?


----------



## Methusalem (1. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bleibt einfach aktuell bei dem 19.6.1 , alles andere ist Murks. Der einzige Vorteil für die VII liegt in den neuren Treiber bei Forza und bei AntiLag. Wer nix davon brauch bleibt beim alten Treiber.



Ich brauche den neuesten Treiber weder für Forza noch AntiLag, habe ihn aber trotzdem installiert. Und bei mir macht er keine Probleme. So, wie die Treiber davor auch nicht.  Also kann es nicht allein am Treiber liegen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ich brauche den neuesten Treiber weder für Forza noch AntiLag, habe ihn aber trotzdem installiert. Und bei mir macht er keine Probleme. So, wie die Treiber davor auch nicht.  Also kann es nicht allein am Treiber liegen.



Es hängt auch damit zusammen wie man den Treiber installiert, ob über den alten oder neuinstallation.


----------



## Bullelet (1. September 2019)

Was ist denn sinnvoller?


----------



## ATIR290 (1. September 2019)

Nun, bin auch noch beim 19.6.1 
und da ich UV und Karte nur mit 17xx laufen lasse, HBM Samsung mit 1150 Mhz
belasse ich es bis dato so.

Lüfter wie bei Gurdi am Heck montiert und die warme Luft nach draussen bringt mehr als für die Radeon Seven von der Rückseite für Frischluft zu sorgen.
Karte wird sauheiss und da ist besser die Luft abzusaugen als reinzupusten alles bei AMD Referenz Design

@edit
Gurdi was meinst du bitte dazu und ist ein Noctua 80mm PWM Lüfter in Grau.


----------



## Methusalem (1. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es hängt auch damit zusammen wie man den Treiber installiert, ob über den alten oder neuinstallation.



Grundsätzlich installiere ich immer drüber, nur wenn irgendwas völlig schiefgelaufen ist, kommt eine Neuinstallation in Frage. Und das war bei der VII bisher nie der Fall.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Was ist denn sinnvoller?



Auf Basis 19.6.1 drüber bügeln.


----------



## Bullelet (1. September 2019)

seit den neuinstallation von 19.8.2 im moment keine Probleme.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. September 2019)

@Gurdi

Dein Kommentar zu den Verbauten ausblasendem 80mm Lüfter …
Danke!


----------



## DARPA (1. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es hängt auch damit zusammen wie man den Treiber installiert, ob über den alten oder neuinstallation.



Ich hab alle Möglichkeiten, einen Treiber zu installierern bzw zu löschen ausprobiert. Aber hat alles nix geholfen.

Habs an AMD reported und nutze solange nen älteren Treiber.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Dein Kommentar zu den Verbauten ausblasendem 80mm Lüfter …
> Danke!



Ergibt sich doch von selbst daraus das ich das selber nutze. Auf jeden Fall sinnig bei der entstehenden Abwärme.


----------



## sifusanders (1. September 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab alle Möglichkeiten, einen Treiber zu installierern bzw zu löschen ausprobiert. Aber hat alles nix geholfen.
> 
> Habs an AMD reported und nutze solange nen älteren Treiber.



habs auch reported und gehe auf nen alten Treiber zurück



Gurdi schrieb:


> Es hängt auch damit zusammen wie man den Treiber installiert, ob über den alten oder neuinstallation.



hab immer mit DDU und offline installiert. Wüsste jetzt nich, wie ich es sauberer gestalten könnte ...


----------



## DARPA (1. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> habs auch reported und gehe auf nen alten Treiber zurück



Sehr gut, das erhöht die Quote, dass sie es sich ansehen


----------



## ATIR290 (1. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ergibt sich doch von selbst daraus das ich das selber nutze. Auf jeden Fall sinnig bei der entstehenden Abwärme.



Somit auch bei Dir ausblasend da die Hitze vom Case muss um die Karte nicht weiter aufzuheizen.
Da nutzt von hinten einströmende Frischluft weitaus weniger.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Somit auch bei Dir ausblasend da die Hitze vom Case muss um die Karte nicht weiter aufzuheizen.
> Da nutzt von hinten einströmende Frischluft weitaus weniger.



Ja vor allen Dingen würde sich sonst um die Karte die Luft stauen, das bringt ja nichts.


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Atir soll net so viel diskutieren sondern die Kiste einfach mal 90° drehen. Das wäre viel interessanter.
#5495+5497.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. September 2019)

Ok, schon gesehen!

Schade, dies wird es mit der Radeon VII (Seven) fast schon gewesen sein.
Von den 6 - 7 Herstellern teilweise nur mehr 10 bis 15 Händler die Karte gelistet/  oder Maximal verfügbar.
Wird wohl Ende Monat komplett auslaufen...

Auf Big Navi und RDNA 2 warten.
Vorher wird nix mehr gekauft.


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

ATIR mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Die Seven ist nach wie vor für 4k interessant.

Erstaunlicherweise auch mal mit UE4: .....Man of Medan sollte mit FS2-Moni gut laufen
(Gag am Rande = auch Turing hat manchmal Treiberprobs)


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sieht TOP aus
> Auch ich teste den Heck-Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses - Einmal Ausblasend und einmal Ansaugend zur Radeon VII @Stock



Oder du holst dir einfach eine gescheite Karte die halbwegs leise ist, die Red Devil 5700XT zum Bleistift, ist in neuen Titeln ohnehin tendenziell stärker als die Seven.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Karte wird sauheiss und da ist besser die Luft abzusaugen als reinzupusten alles bei AMD Referenz Design



Lieber einen verrosteten Benz als ne Radeon Referenz.


----------



## Alabamaman (3. September 2019)

Ich lese hier ständig was von ner Radeon Seven! Wann kommt die eigentlich auf den Markt?


----------



## gaussmath (3. September 2019)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ständig was von ner Radeon Seven! Wann kommt die eigentlich auf den Markt?



Den Witz musst jetzt mal bitte erklären...


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Mit nativ 4k ist Navi net sinnvoll. Die Tipps von P sind wie Immer für den ...
Außerdem skaliert die Radeon VII auch besser beim OCen.
Gerade mit älteren TV´s ohne Freesync läuft Navi immer mal Gefahr unter 60fps zu dippen.
(da sollte man besser die Seven behalten)

Nach m.E. ist Navi sehr sparsam und sollte auch so betrieben werden.(Air)
Nur unter Wasser oder mit der Devil ist mehr sinnvoll rauszuholen. (Ref+Fullcover sowie Devil = P/L ok)
erste Messungen von ACE@h2o-PT+20 und davidwigald@Devil mit Perf.Bios(GPU-Z spiked bei W und Takt gerne)


----------



## Alabamaman (3. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Den Witz musst jetzt mal bitte erklären...



Das Teil heisst Vega 2/ V II und nicht Radeon Seven. Deswegen ab wann gibt es die Vega 7?


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Radeon VII im Test: Die Grafikkarte fuer Videospeicher-Liebhaber - Golem.de

"Eines müssen wir AMD lassen: Die Radeon VII ist eine Grafikkarte mit cleverem Namen. 
Die römische Sieben ist eine Anspielung auf den in 7 nm gefertigten Chip und lässt sich zugleich als Vega 2 lesen."


----------



## DARPA (3. September 2019)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Das Teil heisst Vega 2/ V II und nicht Radeon Seven. Deswegen ab wann gibt es die Vega 7?


Das Ding heisst offiziell Radeon VII - gesprochen Radeon Seven


----------



## Alabamaman (3. September 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das Ding heisst offiziell Radeon VII - gesprochen Radeon Seven



Wer sagt das es so gesprochen wird?! AMD schonmal nicht!


----------



## DARPA (3. September 2019)

Alter nerv nicht !!

YouTube


Was hat die Radeon Pro Vega II mit der Radeon VII zu tun?


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Jo,
Radeon Pro Vega II ist  Vega 20 im Workstation Mac. (hätte sicher auch MI 60xx heissen können)
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...Vega-II-Duo-fuer-Mac-Pro-vorgestellt-1283397/

Das ist keine Consumer-Radeon VII, wie Die hier im Thread.


----------



## bagebooM (3. September 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Oder du holst dir einfach eine gescheite Karte die halbwegs leise ist, die Red Devil 5700XT zum Bleistift, ist in neuen Titeln ohnehin tendenziell stärker als die Seven.
> Lieber einen verrosteten Benz als ne Radeon Referenz.


das stimmt so nicht´ tendenziell viel schwächer als turing ist richtig´  seven ist in bei nahe allen neuen hääufigfigsstark unter-legen ´ auf verlorenen posten. nochmal´ turing nicht rdna.  das ist seite die der member rx480 andauernd verlinikt aber immer ohne die quele anzugeben´ deswegen ich endlich posten so wie es sich gehört link. das sehen man deutlich das seven´ vega nachsehen haben gegenüber turing und leider auch pascal  in mehrheit
   ,  ,     IT .
Тесты видеокарт и игр, обзоры , новости мира игр и IT технологий.
gamegpu.com
gamegpu.com
Seven verliert immer stärkaer gegenueber rtx2080´ das stimmt aber wo kann 5700xt der seven wehtun??? 
ich editieren kurz
das ist bisschen übertreibung von dir wenn du sagst tendenziell´ ich bitte um quellen um deine behauptungen zu untermauwrn´´ bitte keine ausgesuchten ´ ausgewählten einzel-links wie es machen immer rx480 wo nvidia ist abgeschlagen oder amd Beyond Two Souls тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU
sie ist manchmal schneller wäre passenderer aber tendenziell ist faslche wort
bitte ganze seiten verlinken PolyOnePolymer und keine creenshots dann können wir ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Gurdi (3. September 2019)

Ist in den Battlethreads wieder nix los? Meine Seven läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, beste Karte die ich je hatte,wobei auch keine so tricky zu tweaken war wie diese. Der HotSpot hat mich echt Graue Haare gekostetmit dem Morpheus.


----------



## bagebooM (3. September 2019)

bahauptung waren einfach nicht richtig von PolyOnePolymer und ohne quellen-angabe macht es sowieso keine sinn
ich habe 5700´ xt nich nie deutlich vor seven gesehen´ deswegn meine bitte nach links´ ´
er ist jetzt aber online und kann bestimmt was sagen dazu


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Frag doch einfach den Poly per PN.

Und richte Ihm einen schönen Gruß aus, Er möchte sich bitte mehr um RT kümmern und net um AMD-Grakas.
Wir posten ja auch net Halbwahrheiten im Turing-Thread. (nur im Newsbereich, deswegen von Gurdi --> siehe Battlethreads)

Wenn Jeder an sich selbst denkt , ist an Alle gedacht.


----------



## bagebooM (3. September 2019)

das kann man doch hier diskutiere´n´  dafür ist diese thread doch da´
polyonepolymer´´ ich will vega nicht in schutz nehmen aber die aussage das navi ist prinzipiell schneller in neuen spieln ist falsch. AMD Radeon RX 5700 review | PC Gamer
 das ist direkt erste treffer mit google bei mir und seven ist schneller in allen auflösungenen und spielen
auf welche spiele beziehst du dich??? du musst schon direkter werden. es macht sonst überthaupt keinen sinn sowas zu behaupten
AMD Radeon RX 5700 review | PC Gamer
AMD Radeon RX 5700 review | PC Gamer
ich editire kurz
weclhe spiele meinste du triple-aaa´ nicht tripple-aaa???
so einen kommentar loszulassen wo alle schauen in röhre ist nicht hilfreich
Bitte konkreter falls du kannst


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Das Review ist net schlecht, aber es ist leider nur der Werkstakt. Der war bei der R7 net gut.
Deswegen ja der Hinweis, das man aus der R7 sehr gut mehr rausholen kann. (bei ordentlicher Kühlung)
Die RX5700 XT  hat net soviel Potential. Vram-OCen bringt fast nix und der GPU-Takt scaled schlecht,
sprich die Fps wachsen net 1:1.
Die R7 hat Riesenpotential beim HBM-Takt und scaled mit dem GPU-Takt 1:1.

Die Leute hier im Thread nutzen keine Werkseinstellung. Das ist der Unterschied zum Newsbereich, wo nur 
linke Hände ala Poly rumdiskutieren.

Zusätzlich ist die R7 ne Prosumerkarte mit Nutzen im professionellen Bereich, dabei seeeeeeeeeeeehr viel preiswerter als Volta.

Schau halt mal wie Es bei Gurdi mit Morpheus-Kühler ausschaut.
(Bei dem Preis der R7 lohnt sich auch ein Fullcover, was dann noch mehr bringt.)
Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting

TS und Sup net mit RTX vergleichen, weil da die ROP´s limitieren, kein 24/7-Gaming (mit 32 Lichtquellen).


----------



## bagebooM (3. September 2019)

PolyOnePolymer kennt bestimmt mehr benchmarks als ich´ wenn er macht solche behauptungen???´´ das kann sein´ bestreite ich nicht.
ich glauben das aber nicht so recht das navi ist in neuen spielen prinzipiel schneller als seven. der link den ich gerade gefunden habe per google deine kommentar ein wenig bestätigen´ aber prinzipiel???  tut mir leid´ aber das ist falsch.
Radeon RX 5700/ RX 5700 XT: performance analysis • Eurogamer.net
vielleicht benutzt du andere suchmaschienen. 
ich würde mich wirklich über quellen freuen von dir´ man lernen nie aus
kurze edit
nein´ ich will vega nicht in schutz. ich hatte selbst rx56 und weis wo liegen schwächen und stärken´  aber ich wünche mir mehr neutralität hier im forum wünschen und weniger fanatismus. wenn man sowas schreibt dann bitte auch mit vollständigen links belegen´ bahauptungen aufzustellen reicht nicht

nochmal edit, weil möchte kein doppelpost machen
du benimmst dich wie erwachsener hier´ postest keine ausgesuchten´ ausgewählten bilder wo nvidia oder amd ist schneller um leute zu verwirren´ täuschen wie es macht  rx480´ aber dann frage ich mich zugleich warum du solche kommentare bringst???
antowrt auf meine fragen bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr???


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Schau Dir einfach den Stall an, aus dem Poly kommt.

Der kennt nur seine neuen Gameworksspiele. Dort wird seit 20 Jahren nur speziell auf NV zugeschnittene Programmierung gemacht.
Wer den Auftrag gibt bestimmt das Ergebnis.

Deswegen ist die Auswahl der Games bei CB praktisch und übersichtlich. Da kann man mehr neutrale Games auswählen.
Außerdem sind nur bei Shootern die Fps wichtig. Oder AAA-Games mit richtig viel Vram-Bedarf.
Ansonsten reicht ein Freesync-Moni vollkommen aus. Nur am 4k-TV ohne FS wirds dann richtig wichtig über 60fps zu bleiben.
Das schafft ne R7 leichter als Navi.

Damit jetzt SCHLUSS.


----------



## bagebooM (3. September 2019)

das ist immer ansichtsache´ fraege des eigenen geschmacks. 
mir gefallen nur zwei spiele im cb benchmark´  rest ist entweder multiplayer das ich nicht spiele codbo4 ,bf5 ´´division 2´  oder tripple-aaa von sehr langweilige sorte´ wo man abspann kaum abwarten kann ´ noch eine mission??? nein´ aber ich will nicht
pcgh hat bessere spiele in grafikkarten- benchmarks
das istaber  geschmackssache und darüber lassen sich bekanntlich streiten
ein spiel muss gut sein und spass bereiten. es ist egal egal ob unreal4´ frostbyte´ unity´ rage engine oder andere. gameplay sollte stimmen und nicht nach zwei stunden anfangen langweiligzu werden weil  sich alle missionen gleich spielen
erst hui´ dann pfui 
eigentlich schade das PolyOnePolymer nicht antwortet und und mit quellen versorgt´ das ist aber egal´gibt wichtigeres im leben´ us open zum beispel. tschüss
kurze edit 
bei super mario fragt auch keiner nach engine und anderen klassikern. immer amd ist besser, nein nvidia, nein amd, nein nvidia und das gehen jetzt seit wievielen jahren´ richtig seitdem es gpus gibt

man kann ruhig sein pro amd oder nvidia aber diese übertreibungen wegen manchmal 10fps´ erschütternd
du rx480 gehörst zun den schlimmsten das ich haben in kurze zeit hier erleben müssen. das muss ich leider so deutlich sagen rx480´ diese ausgesuchten´ ausgewählten benchmaks wo du nie was posten wurdest wo nvidia vorne ist´  sind das allerletzte´ dann noch diese amd lobhymnen´ gesänge und bei nvidia ist alles so viel schlechter´ amd ist gott!!!  schrecklich´ meine sohn ist vier jahre alt und benimmt sich viel reifer und erwachsener´ unmöglich dein auftreten und benehmen
das wirft ein unheimlich schlechtes licht auf dich´´l eider ist keine besserung in sicht wie die letzten post im forum zeigen. PolyOnePolymer postet zwar keine best-case benchmarks  for my gpu dreitusendmal am tag so wie du es tust ´ aber mit soclhen kommentaren tut er sichauch kein gefallen. 
er macht in diesem fall die seven schlechter als sie ist und das ist bedauerlich
ich kenne keine benchmarks wo mn sagen kann´ ohhhhh´ da wird seven aber richtig verhauen von rdna´ 5700
prinzipiel schneller´ ne ne schon klar
Du bist mir nie sonderlich negativ aufgefallen wie zumbeispiel rx480 aber jetzt habe ich eine etwas andere meinung von dir PolyOnePolymer


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Ihr Beide kommt mit der Diskussion ein 1/4 Jahr zu spät. (x) Das ist nur noch langweilig!
R7 ist jetzt EOL.
Und die Besitzer der Seven werden net wechseln.

(x) Ist jetzt Pech für Dich, weil Du erst seit kurzem im Forum bist, aber leider net zu ändern.
Und Poly verfolgt soundso keine sinnvollen Absichten mit seinen Posts, verdient  i.d.R. keine Antwort.


----------



## bagebooM (4. September 2019)

ich finde gerade du solltest lieber an eigene nase fassen´´ du bist der letzte der sollte PolyOnePolymer dfür kritisieren. 
du treibst es auf  die spitze mit deine anti-nvidia´ hating´ gebashe und jetzt machst du  auf moralapostel. 
ich bin auch nicht einer meinung häufig mit ihm aber was du hier machts sucht seinesgleichen´ unbegreiflich´ unverständlich´ bäengistegend, verstörend
PolyOnePolymer veranstatlet hier keinen Circus und sucht nach  best-case-benchmarks  für nvidia´ dir er tausendfach postet so wie du es machst
Beyond Two Souls тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU
ich bin sicher´ wäre der benchmark zugunsten für amd gelaufen´ dann würdest du deine eigenen rekorde brechen´ mindestsnss vierhundermal.
du solltest ein wenig darüber nachdenken was du hier machst´ weil du bist letzte von den man brauchen belehrungen


----------



## bigburritoboy (4. September 2019)

Je mehr man solch einen Kauderwelsch via Ignorierliste ausfiltert, desto lesbarer bleibt solch ein Thread.

Der nächste Kandidat hat einen kostenlosen Platz gewonnen  Willkommen bagebooM!


----------



## RX480 (4. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> PolyOnePolymer veranstatlet hier keinen Circus und sucht nach  best-case-benchmarks  für nvidia´



What?



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Radeon VII stinkt bei CB in Control ab, eine 2080 ist >30% schneller.



4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden. Dies umfasst auch Konkurrenz-Produkte/-Marken/… in spezifischen (Sammel-)Threads, z. B. AMD-Thema in Intel-Sammelthread, Call-of-Duty-Thema in Battlefield-Sammelthread, Kaufberatung statt Problemlösung ("Offtopic-Spam").

bagebooM
Bitte halte Dich an die o.g. Forenregel. Poly macht Es nicht. (siehe oben)

HIER sollte vorzugsweise nur über die R7 gesprochen werden. (Technik + Treiber)
Navi hat auch einen eigenen Sammelthread. (Wo dann vorzugsweise über Navi und net R7 gesprochen wird)

Wenn Du viel mehr Vergleiche anstellen möchtest steht es Dir offen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.
Sollten Dir die Beiträge von einem Teilnehmer net gefallen kannst Du den Teilnehmer auf die Ignorliste setzen
und brauchst net mitlesen.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. September 2019)

Um nochmal auf das Thema Control zurückzukommen..mit dem alten Treiber, mit dem nichtmal die Optimierungen für Control enthalten sind, komme ich mit meiner VII auf durchschnittlich 58-70FPS, nie unter 50 FPS, selbst in den extremsten Szenarien. Klar hab ich meine übertaktet, jedoch ist das schon über der Performance der RTX2080 Super und das mit max Settings (in WQHD). Ne VII mit gescheitem Kühler steht einer RTX2080 Super in nix nach.

Außerdem, und da kommen wir wieder auf das altbekannte Thema zurück und warum benchmarks ohne Angabe des Durschnittstakts absolut sinnlos sind: CB hat schon den 19.8.2 Treiber verwendet, ein Treiber, der bei vielen, inkl. mir den Takt der VII auf knapp unter 1700Mhz limitiert, ganz egal was im Wattman eingestellt ist, ja sogar wenn man alles auf Standard lässt. Das sind gute 100Mhz weniger als Stock. Sieht man natürlich nicht, weil die Dilettanten bei CB zu faul sind die Taktraten mit einzublenden. Das sollte heutzutage 100% Must-Have sein. Benchmarks ohne diese Infos sind so viel Wert wie Klopapier, nur zum Popo-abwischen gut. Warum? Weil heute keine Karte mehr so taktet, wie es auf der Verpackung steht. Da hängen viele Faktoren mit drin. Ich hoffe das kommt bei den Magazinen auch irgendwann mal an. So wie es aktuell ist kann man nix vergleichen, alles nur Luftnummern.


----------



## gaussmath (4. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Thema Control zurückzukommen..mit dem alten Treiber, mit dem nichtmal die Optimierungen für Control enthalten sind, komme ich mit meiner VII auf durchschnittlich 58-70FPS, nie unter 50 FPS, selbst in den extremsten Szenarien. Klar hab ich meine übertaktet, jedoch ist das schon über der Performance der RTX2080 Super und das mit max Settings (in WQHD). Ne VII mit gescheitem Kühler steht einer RTX2080 Super in nix nach.



Welche Settings verwendest du?


----------



## RX480 (4. September 2019)

Shadow, du bist sicher in DX12 unterwegs. (19.7.3)

Der 19.8.2 wurde anscheinend extra nur für Reviewer aus der Taufe gehoben um mal mit DX11 benchen zu können.
Ist schon krass wenn gerade bei Dir dadurch 17,5 % GPU-Takt fehlen. Da zieht dann auch der hohe HBM-Takt net.


Lasst mal besser alle Vergleiche mit NV, sonst kommen nur ungeladene Gäste und ...


----------



## JSXShadow (4. September 2019)

@RX480 Ja, DX12, das läuft auf meiner genau mit 1 FPS im Schnitt besser als DX11 und wirkt smoother.

@gaussmath WQHD und Max. Settings, alles was geht.


----------



## gaussmath (4. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @gaussmath WQHD und Max. Settings, alles was geht.



4xMSAA??


----------



## JSXShadow (4. September 2019)

Kann ich dir grad gar nicht so genau sagen, hocke auf Arbeit, aber wirklich alles auf Anschlag, alles was ging, auch AA, wenn 4x MSAA max ist dann ja.


----------



## RX480 (4. September 2019)

Eigentlich ärgerlich, das CB auch Gears5 mit dem 19.8.1 getestet hat. Da würde ja genauso der Takt fehlen.(x)
Gears 5 im Benchmark-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, Frametimes, Async Compute und Co - ComputerBase

(x) solche Mätzchen beim Takt ist wohl die neue Mode bei AMD (siehe Ryzen-Boost)


----------



## JSXShadow (4. September 2019)

Wieder keine Taktangabe, daher /ignore.


----------



## RX480 (4. September 2019)

Wolfgang hätte gerne guten Willen bewiesen, aber der 19.9.1 soll auch bloss net funzen.(im Vorwort)
Finde Es trotzdem gut wieviel Reviews CB so raushaut.( kann man lesen ohne Plus-Abo und viel eher)

btw.
Bei den Hardware-Reviews gibt CB immer am Anfang die eff.Taktraten an.
(bei Vega vs TuringFE sollte man auch die unterschiedliche TDP bedenken; da ist Custom vs Custom bei PCGH sinnvoller)


----------



## JSXShadow (4. September 2019)

Eben drum und ja, bei den Hardware-Reviews ist das trotzdem sone Sache, es ist in den Benchmarks zumindest nicht transparent, was für eine Karte verwendet wird. PCGH macht das deutlich besser, da steht zumindest meist der Takt mit dabei. Es ist halt logisch zweifelhaft, wenn die Redaktion annimmt, dass die Taktraten immer und in jedem Game gleich sind. Das muss nicht immer an der Karte liegen.

PS Off-Topic: Für Interessenten, schaut mal in meiner Signatur, den Lappi gibts gerade für spöttische 1099 bei NBB, absolute Kaufempfehlung! 32GB reinhauen (wie ich, nur 8GB ist bissl Mau) und das Teil rennt fast alle Games in FHD wie meine VII im Main-RIG und WQHD -20%, was aber trotzdem ordentlich ist. Bin aktuell oft unterwegs und gerade bei Laptops ist AMD leider nicht so gut mit dabei. Ne mobile Vega hätte ich mir auch geholt, allerdings kommt es mobil wirklich ausschließlich auf TDP an und da wirds etwas knapp. Wiederum hätte ich mich über die grenzenlosen UV-Möglichkeiten des Wattman sehr gefreut  Ne VII geht ja auch bis auf 100W runter, wenn man den Takt extrem drosselt 

PSS: RIP, da ist er ausverkauft, zumindest bei NBB. ASUS ROG Strix G G531GU-AL001 ab €' '1143,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Bei geizhals gehts erst bei 1150 los, statt 1099 bei NBB, trotzdem noch ein Super-Preis. Verarbeitung, Features, alles bombastisch, besonders das Kühlsystem ist sehr potent.


----------



## Minalion (4. September 2019)

bezüglich der benchmarks. Ich kann auch nur sagen die benchmarks zur Radeon VII sind meist ziemlich Naja irgendwie wenig aussagekräftig . Meine stock kühler Karte läuft, stabil mit deutlich höheren werten.

Naja ist eigentlich auch egal ich bin auf jeden Fall richtig zufrieden mit der Karte. Den neuen Treiber hab ich aber noch nicht probiert da warte ich lieber bis ein guter rauskommt.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. September 2019)

Download: Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.9.1 | guru3D Forums

19.9.1


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Download: Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.9.1 | guru3D Forums
> 
> 19.9.1



Sieht nicht nach gravierenden Änderungen aus.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. September 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Scheint so als wenn die Vega VII langsam wirklich preislich dahin kommt, wo sie hin gehört
> 
> Ich habe damals am 26.04 auch bei Alternate Glück mit einer XFX Vega VII für 549€ gehabt. Wenn es so weiter geht und sie bald die 500€ Region dauerhaft sieht ist sie ein absoluter Nobrainer. Meine kam @stock mit 1034mV, keine Ahnung in wie weit das nun gut oder schlecht ist. Undervolting war bis 0,944V @stock möglich, allerdings war sie mir da immer noch zu laut, da ich bis 50% Lüfterspeed brauchte, um die Junction bei unter 110 Grad zu halten.
> 
> ...



Nun habe wie bei Gurdi INNEN an der Rückseite des Gehäuses einen Noctua 80mm Lüfter als Unterstützung zur Abfuhr der Wärme montiert
und da beides probiert, ist es besser/ Idealer den Lüfter als Zufuhr von Frischluft zu verwenden da sonst die Luft den Lüftern der VII genommen wird, da jene die Luft ansaugen und oben/ seitlich an den Kühlrinnen wieder abgeben.
Frischlft von der Rückseite des Gehäuses bringt also mehr als die Luftabfuhr nach draussen.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. September 2019)

Das von ATIR zitierte Statement von @Chanks erinnert mich daran, dass seine Karte genauso gut ist wie meine erste damals war...macht mich halb-traurig 

Bzgl. der neuen Treiber..mhm, kA ob ich dazu komme. Wenn jemand mit den gleichen OC-Problemen bei den 19.8.x Treibern testen könnte um zu bestätigen, ob nun entweder alles  wieder läuft oder eben auch net, dann wäre das supi <3 Esp. mit Hinblick auf die PPTs. An denen kanns aber eigentlich nicht liegen, selbst mit regulären PL von 20% max und 1200MHz auf dem HBM liegt der Takt so nicht im Ansatz an und dümpelt bei 1600 rum 

PS Off-Topic: Laptop undervolting macht fast genauso viel Freude wie im Desktop. Bin ja eher AMD zuträglich..aber was die mobile GTX1660Ti bei mir schafft...1,71GHz rockstable (Takt pendelt bei zu viel Last wegen PL zw. 1660-1710MHz) bei gerademal 0,775V..das ist ridiculous. Taktet die Karte wegen PL runter, dann gehts bei 1660 gar auf 0,760 runter..Jesus xD  @Stock schafft sie gerade mal 1500-rum, klar, bei 0,95V ist das PL schnell erreicht. 

Hab ab nächste Woche Urlaub, da bin ich motiviert mal die unteren Grenzen meiner VII auszuloten. Gerade weil ich nun einen Vergleich hab, mal schauen ob ich die VII unter 80W Leistungsaufnahme bekomme und dann mal schauen, wie die Performance in 3D-Mark so aussieht. Vlt limitiere ich meinen i9 auch auf 6 Kerne und 4Ghz..wäre zumindest interessant die Effizienz der VII so hardcore auszuloten


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

Eigentlich war die Trennung bei Vega in XT und XTX vorbildlich. Warum net bei der R7.

Man hätte die XT@Air mit 50MHz weniger und die XTX@AiO mit 100MHz mehr bringen sollen.
Gerade weil der Kühler net preiswert ist hätte der Aufpreis für ne AiO human sein können.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. September 2019)

Oder AMD hätte sich von Haus aus für einen Triple-Slot Kühler mit wesentlich mehr Kühlfläche und größeren Lüftern entscheiden können, dann wäre bei der VII auch alles knackig gewesen  Ist so ne sehr kompakte Karte, aber ich verstehe bis dato nicht wen das Interessiert. Wenn die Karte zu lang ist kann es Probleme geben..aber ob 2, 3 oder gar 4-Slot design..das tangiert die wenigsten Leute


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

Tripleslot war wegen der Workstations nie ne Option.(selber Kühler wie MI50)
Hätte nur mit Customs kommen können.


----------



## sifusanders (5. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hab ab nächste Woche Urlaub, da bin ich motiviert mal die unteren Grenzen meiner VII auszuloten. Gerade weil ich nun einen Vergleich hab, mal schauen ob ich die VII unter 80W Leistungsaufnahme bekomme und dann mal schauen, wie die Performance in 3D-Mark so aussieht. Vlt limitiere ich meinen i9 auch auf 6 Kerne und 4Ghz..wäre zumindest interessant die Effizienz der VII so hardcore auszuloten



Guckst Du dann lieberweise nochmals in Deine PMs?  :


----------



## JSXShadow (5. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Guckst Du dann lieberweise nochmals in Deine PMs?  :



Hab ich tatsächlich schon, aber deine letzte Nachricht ist bei mir einfach nur ein Zitat des Gesprächsverlaufs xD Du kannst auch hier allgemein Fragen wenns mit der VII zu tun hat 

@RX480 Mhm, stimmt auch wieder, da hab ich 0 dran gedacht..ja Customs wären der Heilland geworden, hätte sich aber vorn und hinten nicht gerechnet, schätze ich


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

Was sicher mit der Seven gut ausschaut ist Gears5 mit Ultra-Texture-Pack:
(gerade Cyberpunk sah mir zu konsolig aus)

edit: Mit 16 GB sollte es auch keine Laderuckler geben.
Gears 5 PC Benchmark - Post Yours for Comparison! - Gears 5 - Gears Forums


----------



## Edelhamster (5. September 2019)

Ich habe mir mal die verschiedenen Grafik-Presets der Ghost Recon Breakpoint Beta in 3840x2160 auf der VII angesehen:

Niedrig: 66 FPS / 4850 MB VRAM
Mittel: 61 FPS / 5430 MB
Hoch: 58 FPS / 5530 MB
Sehr Hoch: 48 FPS / 7200 MB
Ultra: 42 FPS / 8870 MB
Ultimativ: 31 FPS / 10800 MB

Das Spiel macht in der aktuellen Version einen extrem guten Eindruck. Die Frametimes sind selbst mit dem Ultimativ-Preset sehr gleichmäßig und die allgemeine Bildqualität ist definitv ansprechend.
Werde mich vorerst für eine Mischung zwischen Hoch- und SehrHoch-Preset, mit ultimativen Textur- und Objekt-Details entscheiden. Da lande ich dann bei guten 54-56FPS mit 9-9,5GB VRAM Auslastung. Durch die gleichmäßgen Frametimes fühlt sich das auf meinem FreeSync-Monitor sehr gut an. Radeon-AntiLag werde ich nochmal gesondert testen. FidelityFX ist, soweit ich gesehen habe, in jedem Preset standardmäßig aktiviert.

edit: mein 1700x@stock scheint teils hart zu limitieren in dem Game. Die Benchwerte sollte es aber nicht zu stark beeinflusst haben, da passte die Auslastung der GPU eigentlich.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (5. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bleibt einfach aktuell bei dem 19.6.1 , alles andere ist Murks. Der einzige Vorteil für die VII liegt in den neuren Treiber bei Forza und bei AntiLag. Wer nix davon brauch bleibt beim alten Treiber.



Wollte am WE auch wieder zu alten Treibern, ab welchem Treiber gibt es denn Forza Verbesserungen und welche?


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

Wer etwas Platz hat kann ja mal nen größeren Moni testen:
Philips Momentum 436M6VBPAB, 43"


----------



## Methusalem (5. September 2019)

Mal wieder eine Treibermeldung, diesmal 19.9.1:

Wieder keine Probleme in jeglicher Hinsicht, läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Edelhamster (5. September 2019)

Konnte auch keine Probleme mit den letzten Treibern ausmachen. Der 19.9.1 erscheint mir aber als extrem rund


----------



## JSXShadow (5. September 2019)

Mal was anderes, hab mich von meinem Laptop inspirieren lassen und mal getestet. Das war das Ergebnis:

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z390-E GAMING Zwar nur regulärer FireStrike..aber 4000 höherer Graphics Score als die GTX1660Ti in meinem Laptop. Meine VII lief mit unfassbaren 0,737V bei 1,05GHz Core und 1GHz HBM und genehmigte sich zw. 70 und 90W (wie immer an Steckdose gemessen), je nach Auslastung. Da will mir mal nochmal jemand erzählen, dass die VII nicht effizient ist. Am Arsch. Wesentlich Effizienter als Turing in den entsprechenden Bereichen. Dazu kommt noch, dass Board und Speicher knapp 20W dazu beisteuern. Ne VII mit reduziertem HBM (600GB/s reichen völlig) dafür optimiert könnte Laptops rocken, die Architektur könnte es. Leider kann ich nicht weniger als 0,737V einstellen und das MorePowerTool geht nur in die andere Richtung  Trotzdem Interessant zu sehen! 

Von den Temps fang ich mal gar nicht erst an. Hab die Lüfter auf dem Radi komplett abgeschalten xD 40 Grad Junction xD wäre so auch eine nette Lösung für Low-Power PCs 

Getestet hab ich das mit dem neuen Treiber, nun muss ich sehen ob mein OC funzt!


----------



## bagebooM (5. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ärgerlich, das CB auch Gears5 mit dem 19.8.1 getestet hat. Da würde ja genauso der Takt fehlen.(x)
> Gears 5 im Benchmark-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, Frametimes, Async Compute und Co - ComputerBase
> 
> (x) solche Mätzchen beim Takt ist wohl die neue Mode bei AMD (siehe Ryzen-Boost)


nichr ärgerlich und sogar glücklich gelaufen´ mit neuen treiber´ 19,91 leistung ist viel schlechter bei amd´  zehn prozent langsamer als 19.82
Gears 5 im Benchmark-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, Frametimes, Async Compute und Co - ComputerBase


----------



## JSXShadow (5. September 2019)

Muss den Treiber auch wieder deinstallieren. Keine Ahnung warum, aber der Treiber locked mein Powerlimit auf 250W, nichts was ich tue hilft dagegen, absolut gar nichts. Frustrierend wie die sau 

Keine Chance, lass ich alles auf Stock läuft die Karte mit 1800Mhz, ändere ich irgendetwas, boom, 1670MHz max, egal was ich einstelle. Warum können manche damit OC fahren und manche nicht..ich raff es nicht..ich hab alles nackig gemacht in der Registry per hand + DDU ._.


----------



## DARPA (5. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Warum können manche damit OC fahren und manche nicht..ich raff es nicht..



DAS würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Bin ja selbst betroffen, so wie du. 
Ich sehe einfach keinen Zusammenhang. Wenn ich Gurdi verstanden hab gehts bei ihm und er hat ja auch schon alles mit der Karte gemacht.

AMD hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. September 2019)

Ja, seltsam, fast wie damals im Release-Treiber. Im windowed mode krieg ichs manchmal hin nach wildem klicken, nach nem Neuatsrt ists da aber auch vorbei. Keine Ahnung warum und wieso.

Vlt erkennt der Treiber den 9900k und sagt NEIN! :d


----------



## DARPA (5. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Vlt erkennt der Treiber den 9900k und sagt NEIN! :d


----------



## bagebooM (5. September 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal die verschiedenen Grafik-Presets der Ghost Recon Breakpoint Beta in 3840x2160 auf der VII angesehen:
> 
> Niedrig: 66 FPS / 4850 MB VRAM
> Mittel: 61 FPS / 5430 MB
> ...


Game-gpu hat auch getestet und ist wie du bei 42frames´ ultra mit 7
in wqhd kommt seven auf gute 62frames und das ist in ordnung und sehr gut spielbar´ recht gute optimierung aber cpu anforderungen sind hoch
Ghost Recon Breakpoint Beta тест GPU/CPU | MMORPG / Онлайн-игры | Тест GPU


----------



## sifusanders (5. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hab ich tatsächlich schon, aber deine letzte Nachricht ist bei mir einfach nur ein Zitat des Gesprächsverlaufs xD Du kannst auch hier allgemein Fragen wenns mit der VII zu tun hat



Rofl,
scheinbar hat er das letzte mal nicht abgeschickt. Und ich wunder mich, wieso Du mich ignorierst. Mea culpa.

Hab auch dein Eiswolf drauf, wie Du weisst. bin bei 2004mhz/1140hbm und 1100 mV (leider sonst nicht stabil) was in 1106 mV laut gpu-z resultiert.
Der Radi hat 2 noctua nf-a12x25 drauf, im Moment in einer pull-config -  direkt davor sind allerdings 2 140mm fractal Gehäuse-Lüfter.
Tjunc geht teilweise bis 100° hoch, ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich reseaten sollte. Meine wlp, kryonaut, lässt sich nur sehr schwer verstreichen  - ich nehme fast an,  es ist eine schlechte batch.

Würdest Du mir auch zu einem reseat raten?

LG
Mark / sifu


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2019)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Wollte am WE auch wieder zu alten Treibern, ab welchem Treiber gibt es denn Forza Verbesserungen und welche?



Ja,leider alle danach.Für Forza solltest dueher die aktuelleren Treiber verwenden, seit dem 19.7.1 läuft esnochmal ne Ecke besser.



DARPA schrieb:


> DAS würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Bin ja selbst betroffen, so wie du.
> Ich sehe einfach keinen Zusammenhang. Wenn ich Gurdi verstanden hab gehts bei ihm und er hat ja auch schon alles mit der Karte gemacht.
> 
> AMD hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet.




Aktuell leider keine Zeit fürnähere Tests weilnie zuhause


----------



## JSXShadow (6. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Rofl,
> scheinbar hat er das letzte mal nicht abgeschickt. Und ich wunder mich, wieso Du mich ignorierst. Mea culpa.
> 
> Hab auch dein Eiswolf drauf, wie Du weisst. bin bei 2004mhz/1140hbm und 1100 mV (leider sonst nicht stabil) was in 1106 mV laut gpu-z resultiert.
> ...



Wie meinst du das, es sind gehäuselüfter direkt davor? Ich hab aktuell den Radi direkt über meinem CPU-Kühler und die Lüfter blasen durch den Radi durch nach draussen und haben die gleiche Kaltluftquelle wie die CPU-Kühler an der Seite. Ich hab den obersten, nähsten NF-A12x25 und die beiden am Radi gekoppelt und steure diese gleichzeitig, sodass diese sich ggs. unterstützen. 100° Junction ist aber gar nicht so schlimm, je nachdem was du spielst und ob das ein Peak oder Durchschnittswert ist. 

Wenn ich z.B. DMC5 Spiele komme ich auch auf 90° bei knapp 1200 RPM, aber wie gesagt, mein case ist quasi optimal und hab nochmal einen A12x25 der direkt auf die Karte selbst bläst. Dass die Backplate und der Kühlkörper ansonsten den Rest der Karte (Package wird nur direkt per Wasser gekühlt) passiv kühlen ist natürlich mit besserem Airflow umso günstiger. Daher bleiben alle Bauteile, auch bei 28° Raumtemperatur und stundenlangem zocken, bei unter 50° bei mir. Kommt halt alles stark auf deinen Airflow an. Wenn du auf die Karte keinen Airflow hast und deswegen da alleine alles schon wärmer ist, dann steigen dadurch natürlich die Temps der gesamten Karte mit an, incl. Die.

Also wie gesagt, wie schnell drehen denn deine Lüfter? Sei dir sicher, dass die Gehäuselüfter davor die nicht die Luft klauen für den Radi oder du nur warme Luft durchziehen kannst. Raumtemp? Das sind alles wichtige Faktoren.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Rofl,
> scheinbar hat er das letzte mal nicht abgeschickt. Und ich wunder mich, wieso Du mich ignorierst. Mea culpa.
> 
> Hab auch dein Eiswolf drauf, wie Du weisst. bin bei 2004mhz/1140hbm und 1100 mV (leider sonst nicht stabil) was in 1106 mV laut gpu-z resultiert.
> ...



Wie meinst du das, es sind gehäuselüfter direkt davor? Ich hab aktuell den Radi direkt über meinem CPU-Kühler und die Lüfter blasen durch den Radi durch nach draussen und haben die gleiche Kaltluftquelle wie die CPU-Kühler an der Seite. Ich hab den obersten, nähsten NF-A12x25 und die beiden am Radi gekoppelt und steure diese gleichzeitig, sodass diese sich ggs. unterstützen. 100° Junction ist aber gar nicht so schlimm, je nachdem was du spielst und ob das ein Peak oder Durchschnittswert ist. 

Wenn ich z.B. DMC5 Spiele komme ich auch auf 90° bei knapp 1200 RPM, aber wie gesagt, mein case ist quasi optimal und hab nochmal einen A12x25 der direkt auf die Karte selbst bläst, was in anbetracht dessen, dass die Backplate und der Kühlkörper ansonsten den Rest der Karte (Package wird nur direkt per Wasser gekühlt) passiv kühlen. Daher bleiben alle Bauteile, auch bei 28° Raumtemperatur und stundenlangem zocken bei unter 50° bei mir. Kommt halt alles stark auf deinen Airflow an. Wenn du auf die Karte keinen Airflow hast und deswegen da alleine alles schon wärmer ist, dann steigen dadurch natürlich die Temps der gesamten Karte mit an, incl. Die.

Also wie gesagt, wie schnell drehen denn deine Lüfter? Sei dir sicher, dass die Gehäuselüfter davor die nicht die Luft klauen für den Radi oder du nur warme Luft durchziehen kannst. Raumtemp? Das sind alles wichtige Faktoren.

@Methusalem Nur als kleines Gedankenspiel: Verwendest du Afterburner bzw. ist bei dir MSI Afterburner installiert? Ich hab lange darüber nachgedacht warum das OC bei manchen geht und bei manchen nicht und mir ist nur Afterburner bekannt, der da ab und an mal reinkrätscht. Ich habe den Afterburner NICHT installiert und bei mir gibt es Zicken. Wie siehts bei dir aus?

@DARPA Hast du den Afterburner installiert?


----------



## Methusalem (6. September 2019)

Ja, ist installiert und im Autostart, aber es sind keine OC-Profile aktiv.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. September 2019)

Interessant, das könnte aber schon einen Unterschied machen. Mal sehen was @DARPA schreibt


----------



## Methusalem (6. September 2019)

Was mir noch einfällt: Ich verwende grundsätzlich keine alten Treiberprofile, sondern erstelle die mit jeder neuen Treiberversion ebenfalls neu, auch, wenn ich die alten Werte weiter verwende.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. September 2019)

Ja, das hab ich auch versucht, leider gleiches Ergebnis


----------



## sifusanders (6. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, es sind gehäuselüfter direkt davor? Ich hab aktuell den Radi direkt über meinem CPU-Kühler und die Lüfter blasen durch den Radi durch nach draussen und haben die gleiche Kaltluftquelle wie die CPU-Kühler an der Seite. Ich hab den obersten, nähsten NF-A12x25 und die beiden am Radi gekoppelt und steure diese gleichzeitig, sodass diese sich ggs. unterstützen. 100° Junction ist aber gar nicht so schlimm, je nachdem was du spielst und ob das ein Peak oder Durchschnittswert ist.
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. DMC5 Spiele komme ich auch auf 90° bei knapp 1200 RPM, aber wie gesagt, mein case ist quasi optimal und hab nochmal einen A12x25 der direkt auf die Karte selbst bläst. Dass die Backplate und der Kühlkörper ansonsten den Rest der Karte (Package wird nur direkt per Wasser gekühlt) passiv kühlen ist natürlich mit besserem Airflow umso günstiger. Daher bleiben alle Bauteile, auch bei 28° Raumtemperatur und stundenlangem zocken, bei unter 50° bei mir. Kommt halt alles stark auf deinen Airflow an. Wenn du auf die Karte keinen Airflow hast und deswegen da alleine alles schon wärmer ist, dann steigen dadurch natürlich die Temps der gesamten Karte mit an, incl. Die.
> 
> Also wie gesagt, wie schnell drehen denn deine Lüfter? Sei dir sicher, dass die Gehäuselüfter davor die nicht die Luft klauen für den Radi oder du nur warme Luft durchziehen kannst. Raumtemp? Das sind alles wichtige Faktoren.



Der Rest bleibt bei mir bei max 50. Ist nur der hotpot der mich nervt. Wenn ich von der Arbeit daheim bin, lade ich mal ein Bild vom setup hoch


----------



## JSXShadow (6. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Der Rest bleibt bei mir bei max 50. Ist nur der hotpot der mich nervt. Wenn ich von der Arbeit daheim bin, lade ich mal ein Bild vom setup hoch



Was spielst du denn schönes? Unterschiede zwischen den Games? Wenn ich z.B. Black Desert spiele komme ich nie auch nur in die Nähe von 90°, gleiche mit Sottr oder Control.


----------



## sifusanders (6. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Was spielst du denn schönes? Unterschiede zwischen den Games? Wenn ich z.B. Black Desert spiele komme ich nie auch nur in die Nähe von 90°, gleiche mit Sottr oder Control.



War hauptsächlich noch das benchen und ausloten immer wieder. superposition, firststrike exteme loop.

Bei Spielen hab ich zumeist nen Frame-Limit von 120 fps drin (Destiny 2 / division 2 atm - aber nur sehr wenig)- einfahc um nicht mehr Hitze zu erzeugen und dennoch die Leistung zu haben wenn die Frames droppen sollten.

Casefans auf der rechten Seite sind intake, dann der Eiswolf-Radi mit noctuas im Pull, open radi von der cpu push nach draussen, und links casefan push nach draussen. (case fractal meshify s2)


----------



## JSXShadow (6. September 2019)

Hast du mal versucht die Lüfter auf dem Radi und die gehäuse-Lüfter umzudrehen, sodass beide in Richtung nach draußen pusten? Bei mir wird die Luft, welche durch den Radi kommt relativ warm und es sieht so als als pustest du diese Luft einfach nach innen. Ist ne schwierige Situations in Sachen Airflow und auch eine der Gründe warum ich von einer AIO für die CPU abgesehen habe. 

Wäre ggf. mal einen Test Wert einfach alle Gehäuse-Fans + die auf dem GPU-Radi umzudrehen xD aber viel Arbeit, ob sich das lohnt, mhm xD


----------



## bigburritoboy (6. September 2019)

Also ich bin seit heute auch wieder zurück auf 19.7.1
Mein Takt war bei 1620 festgenagelt. Völlig egal, was ich im Wattman eingestellt hatte. Mit 19.7.1 wieder bei 1950 und fertig.
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich momentan auch nich wirklich Zeit und Lust, nach möglichen Ursachen zu suchen.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. September 2019)

Ja, willkommen im Club @bigburritoboy hast du zufällig MSI Afterburner installiert?


----------



## bigburritoboy (6. September 2019)

hab ich...nutze ich momentan allerdings fast gar nicht...reicht denn die bloße Existenz? oO


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Casefans auf der rechten Seite sind intake, dann der Eiswolf-Radi mit noctuas im Pull, open radi von der cpu push nach draussen, und links casefan push nach draussen. (case fractal meshify s2)





JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht die Lüfter auf dem Radi und die gehäuse-Lüfter umzudrehen,



25°C Aussenluft sollte eigentlich besser sein als 40°C Innenluft .
Gerade der GPU-Radi bräuchte dann ja die Frischluft von nem Bodenlüfter.

Würde daher vorher mal den GPU-Radi 180° drehen und genau vor die Gehäuselüfter setzen. Bleibt als IN.
Schläuche unten . (so versetzt wie bisher ist halt net optimal, wenn der Radi nur zur Hälfte Frischluft hat))
Haben die Gehäuselüfter genug Druck? Sonst vllt. mal die NF aussen und die Gehäuselüfter innen.
Oder ganz radikal mal die NF von der CPU auch mit bei der GPU probieren = 2x2 NF.

Woher bekommt die Backplate Luft ?
Ist das Unten das NT oder sind dort 3x Bodenlüfter?
Wenn nur Luft vom Frontradi kommt ist Diese natürlich für die Backplate  rel. warm.
Müsste dann noch ein Bodenlüfter rein.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> hab ich...nutze ich momentan allerdings fast gar nicht...reicht denn die bloße Existenz? oO



Ok, wenn du auch den Afterburner drauf hast, dann liegt es nicht daran. @Methusalem Hast du die Treiber per Update installiert immer oder erst mit DDU gereinigt? Das wäre noch das Einzige, was mir einfällt. Ich mach immer mit DDU alles platt, vor jedem neuen Treiber.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. September 2019)

Normal Deinstallieren und einfach Neuen drauf
So mach ich dies immer !!


----------



## Methusalem (7. September 2019)

DDU oder ähnlichen "Krempel" habe ich noch nie benutzt. 

Die Treiber sind alle per Update installiert, einmal habe ich ausnahmsweise eine Neuinstallation gemacht, ich weiss aber nicht mehr, bei welchen Treiber und aus welchem Grund. Vermutlich, ums mal gemacht zu haben. 

PS: Da fällt mir noch ein, dass meine Karte - vom Februar - eventuell eine andere Revision besitzt, es gibt doch, glaube ich, zwei verschiedene Platinenversionen.


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2019)

Wenn Shadow evtl. mit DDU sein Frameworks kaputt macht, wäre mal ne 2. Meinung von nem frischen W10 interessant.
Dann einen WHQL als Neuinstallion und Betas prinzipiell nur drüberbügeln.
(bei Betas immer erst die User-Kommentare abwarten, ob es sich lohnt)

btw.
HWinfo+RTSS reicht vollkommen, kein AB+ kein DDU bei nem AMD-Sys erf.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

Nee, dann würde es ja mit den alten Treibern auch nicht klappen, aber einfach nur Updaten könnte natürlich der Clue sein, will aber auch niemanden dazu forcen mit DDU zu deinstallieren und den Treiber nochmal frisch draufzumachen. Ich bin mal so frech und Update nachher einfach mal. Auf die 5 Minuten kommt es auch nicht mehr an 

Auch wenn ich auf dem Treiber wohl eh net bleibe, der soll ja net so dolle sein xD


----------



## sifusanders (7. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 25°C Aussenluft sollte eigentlich besser sein als 40°C Innenluft .
> Gerade der GPU-Radi bräuchte dann ja die Frischluft von nem Bodenlüfter.
> 
> Würde daher vorher mal den GPU-Radi 180° drehen und genau vor die Gehäuselüfter setzen. Bleibt als IN.
> ...



Erst mal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Von unten kommt nichts hoch, is nur das Netzteil, was allerdings meistens ohne drehenden Lüfter läuft. is nen rm750i und geht erst aber ner gewissen Temp an. Die Backplate kriegt also die warme Radiator Luft. Die anderen Temps sind allerdings alle in Ordnung, habe halt nur ein riesiges Delta zwischen Edge und Tjunc (bis zu 50°C). Vrms etc bleiben alle unter 50°, hbm geht vielleicht mal 54°C wenn es hoch kommt.
Schläuche unten bringt keine Probleme? Habe mal gehört, dass man die Schläuche am Radi immer oben haben sollte.

Wäre es vielleicht auch sinnvoller die Noctua auf die andere Seite zu packen, also als push?

LG
Mark


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

Mal ganz simpel gefragt, hast du die Schrauben auf der Graka nochmal alle nachgezogen? Steht ja gar in der Anleitung drin, dass man das nach den ersten 12h oder so machen soll. Vlt haben die sich einfach ein wenig gelockert, weniger Anpressdruck, etc. ...

Kann auch an der WLP liegen, du hast ja gesagt die verteilt sich net so dolle. Du musst bei WLP aber im normalfall auch nichts verteilen, mach ich schon lange net mehr, besonders bei GPUs nicht. Der enorme Anpressdruck verteil das schon alles so wie es sein muss. Großer klecks in the mitte und nahe jeder ecke nochmal ein kleiner Klecks und der Druck macht den Rest. Mit der Noctua NT-H2, keine Probleme. Vergiss net, Junction ist der heißeste von 64 Sensoren, da kann eine schlechte Verteilung der WLP schon für verantwortlich sein.


----------



## sifusanders (7. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Mal ganz simpel gefragt, hast du die Schrauben auf der Graka nochmal alle nachgezogen? Steht ja gar in der Anleitung drin, dass man das nach den ersten 12h oder so machen soll. Vlt haben die sich einfach ein wenig gelockert, weniger Anpressdruck, etc. ...



Jup hab ich erledigt. Ich vermute einfach, dass ich das Ding blöd geseated habe, oder die WLP nicht gut ist. In allen Videos lässt sich die Kryonaut super verstreichen, meine allerdings ist höchst zäh und es war ein K(R)ampf.

Hab sonst allerdings nur noch mx4 da, wäre die OK für nen gpu?


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

Hab dazu nochmal meinen vorherigen Kommentar aktualisiert. Wenn du magst, teste die Noctua, die ist Spitzenklasse!


----------



## sifusanders (7. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hab dazu nochmal meinen vorherigen Kommentar aktualisiert. Wenn du magst, teste die Noctua, die ist Spitzenklasse!



Dann bestell ich mir mal die Noctua.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

Hab die Noctua auf 2x verschiedenen CPUs, meinen i9, meinen alten i7 4770k meiner Freundin, meine VII, die RX480 meiner Freundin und mein altes Laptop. Überall super Leistung.

Bei WLP gibts ja auch oft den Irrtum, dass zu viel WLP schaden könnte. Nein, gibt nur ne Sauerei. Du kannst die ganze Tube draufschmieren, dann schwimmt dann halt nur alles andere auf der Platine in WLP. Solange die WLP nicht leitend ist, tendentiell im Zweifel lieber ein wenig mehr als weniger. Reinigen ist dann ggf. bissl Aufwändig, aber in den meisten Fällen ist ein bissl WLP-Rest auf der Platine egal.


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Vrms etc bleiben alle unter 50°, hbm geht vielleicht mal 54°C wenn es hoch kommt.
> Schläuche unten bringt keine Probleme? Habe mal gehört, dass man die Schläuche am Radi immer oben haben sollte.
> 
> Wäre es vielleicht auch sinnvoller die Noctua auf die andere Seite zu packen, also als push?



Mit den Schläuchen unten wäre ja nur wenn die Länge net zum Hochsetzen reicht.(hatte keinen anderen Gedanken dabei)
Wenns funzt kannste ja noch ne Verlängerung besorgen und wieder Schlauch oben.
Ist sicher für die Pumpe einfacher. Hier mal noch ein anderer Gedanke zu Luft in #2:
AiO CPU Block Ausrichtung und AIO Radiator Position

Um die Backplate brauchst Du Dir anscheinend keine Gedanken machen bei den VRM-Temps.

Ich würde wirklich mal die Gehäuselüfter von der GPU für den CPU-Radi nehmen und beim GPU-Radi die besseren NF als 
Push+Pull. Evtl. drücken Die net nur besser sondern ziehen auch gut. Gbm31 hatte da ja auch rumexperimentiert.

Wichtig wäre eigentlich nur das durch das Höhersetzen des GPU-Radis wirklich optimal beide Lüfter voll Luft bekommen.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

Hatte bei meinem Eiswolf auch schon Push/Pull mit den Noctua getestet, wirklich was gebracht hat es nicht, dafür reicht die Fläche nicht vom Radi. Klar, ich konnte die 4x Lüfter nur auf 1000RPM laufen lassen um max performance zu kriegen, aber weiter zu erhöhen brachte dann nurnoch max 1 Grad unterschied und identisch zu nur 2x Noctuas auf max Drehzahl, daher hab ich das ganz schnell wieder umgebastelt.


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2019)

Weiss net ob OUT genauso gut auf P+P reagiert wie IN.
Außerdem hat Sifusander net soviel Frischluftzufuhr wie Du, so das eh nur IN Sinn macht.

Bei der 64lc hat der kleine 120er mit P+P noch ganz andere W/cm² stemmen müssen.
Oder schau Dir die 2080 Seahawk-AiO an.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

@sifuanders was hattest du für Spannung nochmal genau anliegen bei deinem Setting? Hab selbst auch nochmal bissl rumgespielt und auch versucht ein Treiberupdate ohne Neuinstallation oder DDU zu machen, der Bug der neuen Versionen bleibt bestehen, ich weiß dort nicht mehr weiter. Auf jeden Fall hab ich dann nochmal bissl mit Takt und Co. rumgedillert und musste feststellen, dass mein Setting nicht mehr stable war. Ich muss nun 1.104V fahren, damit meine VII in jedem Game stable läuft. Die Kante hab ich in Control bekommen unter DX12. Seltsamerweiße taktet meine VII in DX12 höher als in DX11 Games, warum auch immer und deshalb ist die Stabilität in DX11 einfacher als DX12. Naja, nun ist sie Rock-Stable. Von 1090-ish Volt zu 1,104V hat genau 2° Unterschied gemacht, ist egal. Jedoch, als ich mal mit 2050/2060 (settings in wattman) und 1,13V rumgespielt hab, dann bin ich auch in die Regionen von 103° Junction gekommen und das relativ zügig im FireStrike Ultra-StressTest. Hängt halt auch immer vom Setting ab und ab 2Ghz braucht meine VII radikal mehr Spannung und wird dadurch auch drastig wärmer. Vlt sind ja deine Werte gar nicht so unrealistisch after all.


----------



## sifusanders (7. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @sifuanders was hattest du für Spannung nochmal genau anliegen bei deinem Setting? Hab selbst auch nochmal bissl rumgespielt und auch versucht ein Treiberupdate ohne Neuinstallation oder DDU zu machen, der Bug der neuen Versionen bleibt bestehen, ich weiß dort nicht mehr weiter. Auf jeden Fall hab ich dann nochmal bissl mit Takt und Co. rumgedillert und musste feststellen, dass mein Setting nicht mehr stable war. Ich muss nun 1.104V fahren, damit meine VII in jedem Game stable läuft. Die Kante hab ich in Control bekommen unter DX12. Seltsamerweiße taktet meine VII in DX12 höher als in DX11 Games, warum auch immer und deshalb ist die Stabilität in DX11 einfacher als DX12. Naja, nun ist sie Rock-Stable. Von 1090-ish Volt zu 1,104V hat genau 2° Unterschied gemacht, ist egal. Jedoch, als ich mal mit 2050/2060 (settings in wattman) und 1,13V rumgespielt hab, dann bin ich auch in die Regionen von 103° Junction gekommen und das relativ zügig im FireStrike Ultra-StressTest. Hängt halt auch immer vom Setting ab und ab 2Ghz braucht meine VII radikal mehr Spannung und wird dadurch auch drastig wärmer. Vlt sind ja deine Werte gar nicht so unrealistisch after all.



laut gpu-z liegen 1106 mV bei 2004mhz eingestellt an. HBM ist auf 1140mhz ( leider Samsung) hab jetzt mal push+pull angebaut und nen dritten 140mm lüfter für unten. Ist vielleicht ein bisschen kühler, kann aber eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. September 2019)

Krass, du hast quasi identisch mein Setting, 1zu1, also quasi die gleiche Qualität der Karte, mit Unterschied des HBMs, meine läuft aktuell in dem identischen Setting, halt nur mit 1265MHz aufm HBM. Also sogar direkt vergleichbar  Probier das nochmal mit der WLP, mehr kannst du dann aber auch nicht mehr machen, so viel besser sind meine Temps ja auch nicht, wenn du es grob runterbrichst vlt 5-6 Grad im Mittel, da musst du dir dann auch nichtmehr so viel Platte machen


----------



## RX480 (8. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal push+pull angebaut und nen dritten 140mm lüfter für unten. Ist vielleicht ein bisschen kühler, kann aber eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen.



Aber man hat ein gutes Gefühl, weil man Alles versucht hat. Und nach 2h spielen ist Es evtl. net so warm im Gehäuse.
Sorry, falls ich Dich zu sehr genervt hatte damit.


----------



## sifusanders (8. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Aber man hat ein gutes Gefühl, weil man Alles versucht hat. Und nach 2h spielen ist Es evtl. net so warm im Gehäuse.
> Sorry, falls ich Dich zu sehr genervt hatte damit.



Du hast mich kein bisschen genervt. Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Du hast nämlich vollkommen recht, so weiss man, dass man alles getan hat. Mit 5 Grad mehr kann ich leben (als shadow) denke das passt einigermaßen. Wenn die noctua kommt, werd ich nochmal reseaten. Dauert ja jetzt auch nicht ewig.

Vielen Dank nochmals für Deine und shadows Tipps und Hilfe

PS vielleicht hab ich es überlesen, auf welcher Treiberversion seid Ihr gerade (bin auf 19.6.1)?


----------



## RX480 (8. September 2019)

Gurdi sagt 19.6.1 . (wobei eigentlich der 19.6.2 der WHQL wäre ?)

Gabs denn mit dem 19.6.2 Probs?

Unterschied 19.6.2 vs 19.6.1 bei Vulkan:
 it looks like it's using Vulkan 1.1.108.0 instead of 1.1.106.0 which has a few additions and new extensions.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-6-2

btw.
Falls Jemand das spezielle UE4-Game spielt: The Sinking City 

Performance Tweak

Open GameUserSettings.ini & Engine.ini
(located in C:\Users\*User*\AppData\Local\TSCGame\Saved\Config\WindowsNoEditor )

Add line:

[/Script/Engine.RendererSettings]
PoolSize=16384
MemoryMargin=20
MemoryLoss=0
HysteresisLimit=30
DropMipLevelsLimit=16
StopIncreasingLimit=20
StopStreamingLimit=12
MinEvictSize=10

Save & close

PoolSize is Your GPU VRAM .


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2019)

Der 19.6.1 ist einfach der der noch keine Probleme gemacht hatte, WHQL hin oder her.


----------



## sifusanders (8. September 2019)

@shadow wie hast Du die Pumpe eingestellt? Hängt bei mir am Pumpen Header, wie auch in der Anleitung beschrieben, pwm aber disabled - läuft also auf max die ganze Zeit.
Ich frage, weil die Pumpe eben seltsame Geräusche gemacht hat, wenn auch nur for 30 Sekunden


----------



## ATIR290 (8. September 2019)

RX 480

Gehäuse 180Grad drehen geht nicht da Plexi / Tempered Glas
Somit wird heute der80mm Lüfter Aussen am Case montiert für Abfuhr der Heissluft
und dann probehalber ebenso Außen am Case für Frischluft.


----------



## DARPA (8. September 2019)

Bei mir läuft Afterburner immer im Hintergrund. Ebenso wie HwInfo. Nutze beide fürs OSD

Hab dann aber auch mal probiert, mit Afterburner zu übertakten. Mit Strg+F öffnet sich ein Curve Editor wie im Wattman.
Mit den alten Treibern kann ich damit auch übertakten, aber mit den neueren gehts auch nicht. Selbes Verhalten wie mit Wattman.

Bei eingestellten 2045 MHz @ 1148 mV läuft die nur 1670 @ 1125 mV. GPU Power max 200 W. 
Also da ist irgendwas mit der PPT broken.

Ich hab alles probiert. Bleibt nur noch die Windows Neuinstallation. 
Aber selbst wenns hilft, hab ich aktuell keinen Bock mein Hauptsystem neu einzurichten.
Bleibe noch bei 19.7.3. - der rennt gut.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft Afterburner immer im Hintergrund. Ebenso wie HwInfo. Nutze beide fürs OSD
> 
> Hab dann aber auch mal probiert, mit Afterburner zu übertakten. Mit Strg+F öffnet sich ein Curve Editor wie im Wattman.
> Mit den alten Treibern kann ich damit auch übertakten, aber mit den neueren gehts auch nicht. Selbes Verhalten wie mit Wattman.
> ...



Hast du mal evrsucht mit dem MPT Tool die PPT neu zu schreiben?


----------



## DARPA (8. September 2019)

Hab es bisher nur mit der RemoveSPPT.reg probiert. Natürlich erfolglos.

MPT Tool hab ich noch nicht benutzt. Muss ich mir mal ansehen.
Was meinst du mit neu schreiben? Ist das ne Funktion im Tool?


----------



## RX480 (8. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gehäuse 180Grad drehen geht nicht



Das Bsp war im Navi-Thread
180° bedeutet= Dein Boden wäre Oben und Dein Deckel wäre unten.
Damit hätte man quasi invers für Mobo und Graka. Die Backplate der Graka wäre dann unten.
Deine Seitenwand wär immer noch an der selben Stelle, braucht net angefasst zu werden.

Hier im Thread war ein anderes Bsp. mit vertikaler Graka, wofür ein 90° drehen bei Dir gereicht hätte.
90° bedeutet= Deine Front ist dann  Unten und Deine Rückseite, wo die Slots und der Rearlüfter sind,  
wäre dann Oben.
Deswegen Bauklötze drunter, damit dann unten Luft reinkommt.

Am besten lass wirklich Deinen PC so wie Er ist und versuch net andere Sachen nachzumachen,
wenn Du net 100%ig verstehst was gemeint ist.
Nehme mal einen alten Schuhkarton und schreibe Dir Front +Rückseite+Boden+Deckel+SeiteLinks+rechts drauf.
Und dreh den Karton. 
Seite Links wäre zum Bsp. Dein Glasfenster.

Im Anhang einmal invers und einmal vertikal eingebaute Graka:


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab es bisher nur mit der RemoveSPPT.reg probiert. Natürlich erfolglos.
> 
> MPT Tool hab ich noch nicht benutzt. Muss ich mir mal ansehen.
> Was meinst du mit neu schreiben? Ist das ne Funktion im Tool?



Du kannst ja mit dem Tool aus dem Bios die Daten auslesen, editieren und dann damit eine neue PPT schreiben.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. September 2019)

MorePowerTool funktioniert nicht, wie gesagt, das hab ich auch schon versucht


----------



## sifusanders (9. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> MorePowerTool funktioniert nicht, wie gesagt, das hab ich auch schon versucht



@shadow wie hast Du die Pumpe eingestellt? Hängt bei mir am Pumpen Header, wie auch in der Anleitung beschrieben, pwm aber disabled - läuft also auf max die ganze Zeit.
Ich frage, weil die Pumpe eben seltsame Geräusche gemacht hat. Ist jetzt bereits 2-3 mal passiert, ist halt richtiges Pumpen-rattern. Verschwindet wieder so nach ca 30Sekunden-1 Minute


----------



## JSXShadow (9. September 2019)

Bei mir rattert die pumpe auch und ja, läuft auf max, immer xD  keine Ahnung wo das herkommt, manchmal ists da, manchmal nicht. Klingt bei mir aber eher fast als würde etwas in nem Lüfter hängen, von dem Geräusch her.


----------



## sifusanders (9. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bei mir rattert die pumpe auch und ja, läuft auf max, immer xD  keine Ahnung wo das herkommt, manchmal ists da, manchmal nicht. Klingt bei mir aber eher fast als würde etwas in nem Lüfter hängen, von dem Geräusch her.



Ja ganz genauso bei mir! Dachte auch das wäre der Fall, hab alles abesucht und dann per Ohr dran halten festgestellt, dass es die GPU Pumpe war.

Wenn sie ausfällt können Sie mir halt ne neue GPU kaufen, dann gibts aber keine VII mehr.


----------



## KingQio (9. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bei mir rattert die pumpe auch und ja, läuft auf max, immer xD  keine Ahnung wo das herkommt, manchmal ists da, manchmal nicht. Klingt bei mir aber eher fast als würde etwas in nem Lüfter hängen, von dem Geräusch her.



Sind Luftblasen am Impeller, ist ne Macke die Alphacool wohl schon seit geraumer zeit hat und solang sie die pumpe nicht ändern, nicht viel gegen machen können.
Support sagt, sollst das ding bissel schütteln und schwenken, bringt nicht wirklich was. Was was bringt ist neu befüllen oder die Grafikkarte Vertikal verbauen oder ne 2 pumpe/AGB mit einbauen. Wenns anfängt zu knattern, dann die eine pumpe vom strom nehmen und etwas laufen lassen, sollte die Luftblasen vom Impeller lösen.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

So etwas ähnliches war doch im Luxx-Thread wo für die CPU-AiO von EVGA die Empfehlung war den Radi so einzubauen, 
das die Luft im Radi bleibt.

@Shadow 
Also doch mal einen Eisbär für die CPU. Dort kannste auch entlüften.
Eiswolf+Eisbär in einem Loop.
Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## JSXShadow (9. September 2019)

Lacht nicht, wenn es nun endlich einen angepassten Morpheus für die VII gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich die AiO verkauft und mir den draufgebastelt. Auf kurz oder lang ist ne AIO eh nicht pralle, aber eigentlich schon ironisch, man kauft sich ne AiO damit man damit keine Sorgen hat und hat dann ggf. sogar mehr als mit nem Custom-Loop minus die Einbauarbeit xD

Ich weiß auch bis dato nicht, wie die sich das mit den Schnellverschlüssen vorstellen. Dafür muss ich dann doch trotzdem alles auskippen und nachfüllen, oder so anordnen beim umstecken, dass das Wasser nicht herausläuft. Hat mich schon immer verwirrt. Weil wenn ich das eh ablassen muss, dann ist das ganze Konzept doch hirnverbrannt


----------



## janni851 (9. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Lacht nicht, wenn es nun endlich einen angepassten Morpheus für die VII gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich die AiO verkauft und mir den draufgebastelt. Auf kurz oder lang ist ne AIO eh nicht pralle, aber eigentlich schon ironisch, man kauft sich ne AiO damit man damit keine Sorgen hat und hat dann ggf. sogar mehr als mit nem Custom-Loop minus die Einbauarbeit xD
> 
> Ich weiß auch bis dato nicht, wie die sich das mit den Schnellverschlüssen vorstellen. Dafür muss ich dann doch trotzdem alles auskippen und nachfüllen, oder so anordnen beim umstecken, dass das Wasser nicht herausläuft. Hat mich schon immer verwirrt. Weil wenn ich das eh ablassen muss, dann ist das ganze Konzept doch hirnverbrannt



Soweit ich das verstanden habe (hab ne Eisbaer 240) musst du da nichts ablassen. Es kommen nur 2-3 Tropfen beim auseinanderziehen raus und dann soll da wohl ein widerstand sein. 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSXShadow (9. September 2019)

Das wäre ja gar nicht so kacke xD mhm, vlt hol ich mir dann den LT tatsächlich.


----------



## sifusanders (9. September 2019)

KingQio schrieb:


> Sind Luftblasen am Impeller, ist ne Macke die Alphacool wohl schon seit geraumer zeit hat und solang sie die pumpe nicht ändern, nicht viel gegen machen können.
> Support sagt, sollst das ding bissel schütteln und schwenken, bringt nicht wirklich was. Was was bringt ist neu befüllen oder die Grafikkarte Vertikal verbauen oder ne 2 pumpe/AGB mit einbauen. Wenns anfängt zu knattern, dann die eine pumpe vom strom nehmen und etwas laufen lassen, sollte die Luftblasen vom Impeller lösen.



Hab auch nochmal eine Support-Anfrage gestellt, mal sehen was sie mir antworten. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr, sehr nervig und wenns nicht behoben wird werd ich wohl rma'en


----------



## JSXShadow (9. September 2019)

Ich hab mich erinnert, dass ich noch einen 50 Euro Gutschein von ALC habe. Na dann löse ich den mal ein, hab nur kA wie, hab mal gefragt. Hoffe ich krieg dann die Blase gelöst und ich hoffe die 360er Eisbär LT schafft auch leistungstechnisch meinen Noctua DH-15 zumindest zu erreichen xD Erfahrungswerte? Solange ich spiele ist der i9 eh nicht ausgelastet, also liegt die Hoffnung nahe, dass von dem zusätzlichen Radi die GPU auch profitieren kann. Na wir schauen mal  kann dann auch endlich Direct-Die machen


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Jo,
gerade das Montage-Problem bei der CPU ist dann vom Tisch.

Viel Spass!


----------



## JSXShadow (10. September 2019)

Ist geordert  Freitag gehts dann los, mal gucken in wie weit die VII davon profitiert


----------



## sifusanders (10. September 2019)

Hab von denen eine Antwort bekommen, muss man sagen, da sind die Jungs fix.
Soll denen ein Video der Pumpengeräusche schicken - hoffentlich tauchen die Geräusche auch auf heute.

LG
Mark


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

@Shadow
Na hoffentlich schiebts die Luftblase auch die 10cm von der GPU bis zum Eisbär.
Ansonsten viel Spass mit PC hin und her umlegen.

btw.
STRIXX BOOST
Funzt bei mir sogar mit DX11.(Vega)
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d29poq/sapphire_trixx_70_released/
Nur der 2.Link von mtrai funzt.
there you go I was having major issues too so O grabbed the link from the markup page. https://www.sapphiretech.com/-/medi...xx700.ashx?v=da295dfe5bb7436fbc6678fb46ba6520
edit: inzwischen geht der download auch bei Sapphire für Polaris+Vega+Navi
merkwürdigerweise hat Sapphire das Tool aber net bei der R7 dabei

@Gurdi
Leider wollte TrixxBoost net die CustomResolution benutzen. Hatte extra mal 4k@50Hz erstellt.
Seit heute ist VSR nicht mehr unterstützt !? Nach kum.Update  !? 
Hatte leider nach TB einstellen net mehr danach geschaut.
Bei Wuchzael scheint VSR auch noch mit TB zu funzen.(64nitro)


----------



## sifusanders (11. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Shadow
> Na hoffentlich schiebts die Luftblase auch die 10cm von der GPU bis zum Eisbär.
> Ansonsten viel Spass mit PC hin und her umlegen.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn der Vorteil von dem Tool?


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Wenn Du an nem alten 4k-TV ohne FS spielst und die 60fps halten willst , um kein Tearing zu bekommen hast Du jetzt die Wahl.

Früher musstest Du die Regler nach links schieben aber Jetzt kannst Du auch einfach analog DLSS mit ner gefakten Auflösung genügend Performance generieren.

Wuchzael im Vega-Thread hat mal mit seiner ollen 64nitro gemessen in Strange Brigade: 123-->157fps@1224p
Die Seven sollte ja auch Sharpen haben, damit die Quali net ganz so leidet.
(Navi sollte auch das Upscaling noch besser können)

Weiss bloß net obs mit der Seven funzt.

Beim aktivieren von TB hat Wuchzael noch VSR+GPU-Skalierng angehabt. Das konnte Er später abschalten.


----------



## Gurdi (11. September 2019)

Bin leidernicht zuhause sonst würde ich es mal testen.
Vorallemkönnte ich vergleichen,da aktuell die Navi verbaut ist aber wieder raus kommt.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. September 2019)

Also TriXX scheint auf der VII zu funktionieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im TimeSpy Custom-Run erziele ich folgende Ergebnisse
TimeSpy 3840x2160 -> Graphics score 4806
TimeSpy 3264x1836 -> Graphics score 6271

In der aktuellen Wolcen Beta steigen die FPS durch die um 15% verringerte Auflösung von 51 auf 70.
Die Performance-Gewinne sind schon beachtlich. Knapp +31% im TimeSpy und sogar +38% in Wolcen. 

Die GPU-Skalierung hatte ich im TimeSpy noch aktiviert. In Wolcen deaktiviert.
VSR-Auflösungen stehen nachwievor zur Auswahl.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Ganz großes Kino!

Der Seven fehlt halt nur ein bisschen i-Tüpfelchen, dann gehts ab wie Henne.
Und Freesync an nem 4k-HDR-TV als Leckerlie.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. September 2019)

Was meinst ein bisschen i-Tüpfelchen ?


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

h2o oder Ghettomodd auf der Hardwareseite
und 
UVen +TrixxBoost auf der Softwareseite

Wenn dann ein Samsung 4k-HDR-TV mit Freesync dranhängt passt das Paket.
oder
Philips Momentum 436M6VBPAB, 43"

Dann braucht man auch net auf HDMi 2.1 wie bei LG warten, was eh Keiner nutzen kann.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. September 2019)

Nun, erst mit RDNA 2 wird die Radeon Seven bei mir abgelöst
Oder aber es kommt doch noch ein Ghettomod hinzu

Mit abmontierten Slotblenden immerhin konstant 1700+ Mhz bei unter 75 Grad und unter 100 Grad TJunction.
Frischluft muss rein, nicht wie Igor Sagte den 80mm Lüfter absaugen lassen.
Auf 180 Grad Wendung wie Du gesagt muss ich dankend verzichten.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

@Gurdi
Konnte nun doch den C32HG70 bei TrixxBoost zu 4k überreden.
Dafür musste VSR+GPU-Skalierung an sein. Kann man hinterher deaktivieren.
(liegt vermutlich an der Linkgeschwindigkeit bei mir, weil TB immer erstmal von den 100Hz ausgeht)

edit: Hinterher habe ich eine CustomRes mit 3264*1836@50Hz erstellt und Alles funzt analog 1800p (bleibt auch mit VSRoff)

Review: Gears 5 mal auf HIGH. (dyn.Shadows auf low bringt auch noch Was)
Dazu noch TrixxBoost wäre interessant.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. September 2019)

In Gears 5 bringt TriXX auch wieder gute +32% (High-Preset - 3840x2160 vs. 3264x1836 - integrierter Benchmark). 
Geht von 50,9 FPS auf 67,2 FPS bei der durchschnittlichen Framerate hoch. Die minimale Framerate steigt von 43,1 auf 56,5 FPS.

Hatte es gestern mal mit nem Kumpel im Crossplay (PC & Konsole) angetestet. Macht gut Laune. 
Konnte es da auch ohne großartige Probleme in 3840x2160 mit leicht angepasstem Ultra-Preset aufm FeeSync spielen. Die FPS lagen im ersten Akt deutlich höher als es der integrierte Benchmark vermuten lassen würde. 
Für den TriXX Test musste ich die Auflösung vom Windows selbst umstellen, da Gears sich direkt an dieser orientiert. In den Spieleinstellungen selbst ist aber ähnlich wie z.B. in BFV auch eine Reduzierung der Renderauflösung möglich.

Ansonsten ganz interessant, Gears 5 bietet an den Konsolen volle Unterstützung für Maus & Tastatur. Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen wenn Leute dir erzählen Sie haben sich für Ihre Box ne Maus/Tastatur-Kombi geholt^^


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Konnte nun doch den C32HG70 bei TrixxBoost zu 4k überreden.
> Dafür musste VSR+GPU-Skalierung an sein. Kann man hinterher deaktivieren.
> (liegt vermutlich an der Linkgeschwindigkeit bei mir, weil TB immer erstmal von den 100Hz ausgeht)
> ...



warum postest du nie quelle´ was soll uns allen bringen bild ohne link´ machst du das extra´ mit absicht???
 keine aausgesuchten pro amd bilder raussuchen´ damit versuchst du staendig die leute zu verwirren und verunsichern. hör damit auf sonst ich werde das pcgh moderatoren melden. ich habe dich mehrfach darauf hingewiesen´ irgendwann reciht es
Das ist komplette link so wie es sich gehört mit allen settings und nichts hingeklatschtes´ auch ultra
Gears of War 5 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer
seven schneiden gut ab für unreal4. das ist absolute ausnahme aber immerhin´ frreut mich das es auch mal klappen kann.  morgen werden wir borderlands 3 sehen und ich denke das wird so ähnlich sein´ auch mit support für amd
 Neue test von techpowerup in ultra´ nur so solte man zocken mit der neuen seven´  grafikreduzierung hat karte nicht nötig. das ist keine rx480 
Gears 5 Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis | TechPowerUp

kurze edit
in greed kommen seven nicht so gut zurecht
GreedFall тест GPU/CPU | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU
gamegpu.com
leider ist vega´ seven karte wenn man sich anschaut letzte 30 benchmarks auf game-gpu meistens um 30% langsamer als rtx2080´ karte bauen leider immer mehr ab
das hat wohl alte gcn zu verschulden oder eol spielt auch schon rolle´ keine optimierungen??? das ist bisschen enttäuschend
seven ist neu und war eigentlich konter für 2070 oder 2080??? ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher aber denke rtx2080


----------



## Eyren (12. September 2019)

Genau ich melde mit! Aber was genau wird nun gemeldet? 

Da ich gerade unterwegs bin mit meinem kleinem Gummelhandy: TriXX Boost ist genau was?

Kenne die TriXX-Software nur von meiner alten rx480 und da war es im Endeffekt auch nur afterburner mit anderer Oberfläche.

€dit sagt: Hätte ich mal auf den Link geklickt. Frage hat sich erledigt. Danke


----------



## sifusanders (12. September 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Genau ich melde mit! Aber was genau wird nun gemeldet?



Habe auch gemeldet -  allerdings den Herren bagebooM``.


Eyren schrieb:


> Da ich gerade unterwegs bin mit meinem kleinem Gummelhandy: TriXX Boost ist genau was?
> 
> Kenne die TriXX-Software nur von meiner alten rx480 und da war es im Endeffekt auch nur afterburner mit anderer Oberfläche.


ich hab das auch noch nicht richtig verstanden, scheinbar aber nützlich um custom Auflösungen auf TVs zu werfen.


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Aber was genau wird nun gemeldet?



das er postet immer ohne quelle´
er kann nehmen wie er immer macht nur pro-amd benchmarks das ist seine welt und seine prolem aber wenn er da schon machen muss dann bitte mit quelle´ link

ich habe ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht bereihts fünf mal 
so sieht vollständige url-angabe aus´ bemühst du dich in zukunt das so hinzubekommen??? das waere schön
GreedFall тест GPU/CPU | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU
Gears 5 Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis | TechPowerUp


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Hier ist der R7-Thread. Da poste ich "die Info" die für R7 interessant ist. Die Quelle steht sogar auf dem Bild.

Wer Vergleiche möchte soll seinen eigenen Thread aufmachen! (siehe Forenregeln)

btw.
Glaube net. das GF für HIER interessant ist. Wer die sehr gute R7 für teures Geld gekauft hat, kann sich auch AAA-Games leisten.
ansonsten
 Jeder kennt mittlerweile die Russische Webseite und kann sich bei Bedarf dort über billige Games schlau machen.
Test mit Betatreibern = Wer es mag.
(da bedarf Es keiner Werbung von NV-Besitzer  XYZ)


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hier ist der R7-Thread. Da poste ich "die Info" die für R7 interessant ist. Die Quelle steht sogar auf dem Bild.
> 
> Wer Vergleiche möchte soll seinen eigenen Thread aufmachen! (siehe Forenregeln)



aber oftmals steht die quelle nicht auf bild und das ikann nicht angehen´ das man nach logos suchen muss nur um die seite mühsam zu finden in google´ weil du absichtlich links weglässt
du posten bitte vollständige url so wie jeder andere hier auch und dann hat es sich erledigt´ es kann doch nicht so schwer sein. danke
so wird das gemacht richtig

URL´ LINK´ QUELLE
GreedFall тест GPU/CPU | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU
URL´ LINK´ QUELLE
Gears 5 Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis | TechPowerUp
wenn du willst nicht posten kompletten link weil amd oder nvidia ist sonst zu weit abgeschlagen in deinem fall amd´ dann schreib wenigstens von welcher seite das bild stammt
das problem ist einfach das man nicht weiss auf welchen systemen diese benchmarks gemacht wurden und so weiter´ man hat nur ein bild ohne weitere angaben sonst nichts
du musst das doch langsam selber merken das es blödsinn ist und niemnden helfen???


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Nur weil Du rel. neu im Forum bist, kennst Du halt net das typische Outfit von CB. (Falls Du Das meinst)
Bisher gabs keine Nachfragen von den alten Hasen.

Noch ein letztes Mal!
HIER gehören keine Vergleiche rein und schon gar net Werbung für Konkurrenzprodukte! (Forenregeln)
Ansonsten 1+, das Du Dich selbst gemeldet hast.


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nur weil Du rel. neu im Forum bist, kennst Du halt net das typische Outfit von CB. (Falls Du Das meinst)
> Bisher gabs keine Nachfragen von den alten Hasen.
> .



nur weil dir ist bekannt typische outfit von cb bedeutet es nicht das alle leser das hier wissen. du postest nicht nur von cb sondern von allen seiten wo du findest anti-nvidia news und nicht nur in diesen thread´ sondern überall.


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

CB war nur ein Bsp. 
Guru3d oder HW Luxx sind  genauso bekannt. Wer ein Bild net der Quelle zuordnen kann, darf mich gerne fragen.
Das man die Bilder von PCGH erkennt setze ich mal vorraus.

Wenn ein Hersteller XYZ bei meinen Posts etwas ungünstig Da steht, soll Er halt bessere Hardware  zum angenehmen Preis verkaufen. = Net mein Problem. Das ist eher Zufall und net gewollt


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> CB war nur ein Bsp.
> Guru3d oder HW Luxx sind  genauso bekannt. Wer ein Bild net der Quelle zuordnen kann, darf mich gerne fragen.



Bitte immer darauf achten quelle beim nächsten mal zuposten ´´´ und überflüssige disskussion ist abgeschlossen´ haben wir uns verstanden??? ich hoffe endlich ja
das ist auch nicht böse gemeint´ aber so geht das wirklich nicht rx480. ich denke darüber bist du dir auch im klaren


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Wenn Du ne Jemand zum Reden brauchst such Dir bitte woanders Chat-Freunde. 

Bitte HIER nur Posts zur Radeon VII - Technik und Software.

Gears 5 diente nur dem Vgl. des Scalings mit TrixxBoost.
Nochmal Danke dafür an Edelhamster.

Für Gamereviews gibt Es eigene Threads.


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne Jemand zum Reden brauchst such Dir bitte woanders Chat-Freunde.
> 
> Bitte HIER nur Posts zur Radeon VII - Technik und Software.


wenn du schon mit solchen ton kommst und uneinsichtig bist´ dann bitte
du bist hier im forum nicht alleine. ein bisschen benehmen sollten man sich schon


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Danke,
Deine Hilfe brauch ich gerad net. Komme ganz gut So klar.

Weil Du HIER gegen die Forenregeln verstösst mit Deinem NV-Kram setze ich Dich auf meine Ignorliste.
Bitte den bagebooM net mehr zitieren.


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

nvidia-kram obwohl ich in allen threads amd in schutz nehme und in keine einzihgen post habe ich amd kritisiert´ du bist echt eine hausnummer´


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> nvidia-kram obwohl ich in allen threads amd in schutz nehme und in keine einzihgen post habe ich amd kritisiert´ du bist echt eine hausnummer´ thema erledigt aber denke´ deine  links werden ohne entsprechene quelenangabe den seitenbetreibern gemeldet´ warum habe ich dir oben erklärt
> 
> das sind unheberechts-verletzungen die du machst



Warum sollte dies eine Verletzung sein? Rx480 ist ein User und kein Betreiber der damit Geld verdient! Noch ist dies hier seine Seite! Das Bilder gezeigt werden von anderen Seiten ist völlig normal das ist mal Community und User die es interessieren werden nachfragen woher die Quelle und Rx480 wird diese dann auch schreiben.

In Zukunft sollten wir also auch nach einem Benchmark einen Link zum Download und eine Danksagung machen?


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

Einfach komplette url posten und alles ist ok´


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> stell dir vor du hättest eine eigene seite und jemand würde sich rauschneiden bilder und über ganze welt verteilen ohne link-angabe. wie würdest du das finden???
> 
> ich bin kein unmensch und werde rx480 jetzt nicht jedes bild ohne quellenangabe  den seitebetreibern melden aber wenn sich das in zukunft nicht bessert dann ist man dazu eigentlich verpflichtet´ ja
> diese bilder gehören dem unheber und dann noch so dreist zu sein und bereiche rauszuschneiden ohne quelle???
> sorry ich habe viel verständis und bin kein moralapostelaber das gehen zu weit



Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde mich über diese Werbung freuen  Aber danke das du so freundlich bist und nicht den User meldest, sonst müsste ich ihm ja alles zeichnen für den Knastbesuch  und kann dann nicht mehr Bilder einfügen ^^ Jedes Bild, welches der Urheber schützen möchte, steht diesem Frei es mit einem Wasserzeichen zu markieren, also bitte entspanne dich und erfreue dich, dass es User wie ihn gibt der anderen Useren hilft!


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

bzw.
Ich hatte im letzten Jahr 6000 Besucher auf meinem Profil. Sind das alles Urheberrechtsschützer ?
(aber keine Beschwerde)

edit:
Habe mal in meiner Pinnwand die üblichen Quellen aufgeführt.
Falls die Urheber ein Problem haben, mich  bitte anschreiben.

Ansonsten soll bitte der RECHTSHÜTER seinen eigenen Urheberrechtsthread aufmachen.
Das ist ALLES nur OT.


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde mich über diese Werbung freuen



 nochmal´ das sind zurechtgeschnitte´ pro-amd bilder ohne quellenangabe
es entsteht der eindruck das diese seiten sind  alle pro-amd weil er nur pro-amd screenshots postet´ schaue dir seine letzten 100 bilder an

nehmen wir an du arbeitest für PCGAMER und siehts auf pcgh nur zurechtgeschnittene pro-amd bilder´ obwohl deine seite ist eigentlich für neutralität bekannt. mir würden die haare zu berge stehen und ich wäre megawütend das er versucht mein magazin in seine propaganda-ecke zu schieben.
er sollte vielleicht etwas mehr darüber nachdenken was er damit anrichtet

Komplette URL posten und alles ist bestens´ er scheint das aber nicht zu kapieren


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

Er postet es nun mal im VII Thread, was interessieren hier User NV Benches? Ich sehe hier ganz einfach nur das was ich erwarte in einem AMD Thread nämlich Benches, Balken usw von AMD ^^


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Konnte nun doch den C32HG70 bei TrixxBoost zu 4k überreden.
> Dafür musste VSR+GPU-Skalierung an sein. Kann man hinterher deaktivieren.
> (liegt vermutlich an der Linkgeschwindigkeit bei mir, weil TB immer erstmal von den 100Hz ausgeht)
> ...


ich werde jetzt nicht persönlich weil das ist nicht meine art ´ sage nur das ich so ein verhalten besorgniserregend finde und ich begründe auch warum.
wir nehmen seine neuste zwei bilder ohne quelle ´ post5634. niemand weiss auf welchen system gebencht wurde ´ welche szenen und vieles mehr aber das ist sein ziel´ seine absicht
amd sieht er vorne und nur das zählt´ deswegen das bild

er schneidet sich das eine bild aus wo amd gut darsteht und ignorriert 90% des gesamten tests wo nvidia ist zumbeispiel shneller´ bedutet im klar-text ultra´ seine mission war jedoch erfoglreich aber die leute hier werden belogen´ weil er absichtlich keinen link postet wo man die ganze wahrheit sieht.
das ist ungluablich und ich kann es nicht verstehen wie man sich so benehmen kann
im übrigen ist eine seven eine schnelle karte und man braucht bei gears sicherlich nicht  details runterschrauben

kompletter link wird nicht gepostet weil nvidia zu oft vorne ist´ man erkennt immer das selbe muster bei ihm
es ist doch egal ob amd ist vor nvidia oder nvidia vor amd´ schaue dir die bilder an und freue dich aber bitte versuche die menschen die sich für schwer verdiendtes geld eine gpu kaufen nicht zu täuschen und komplett zu verwirren

Das ist hier die vollständige URL zu seinem ausgeschnittenen bild
Gears of War 5 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer

das ist auch kein offtopic sondern ein ernstes problem das hier angesprochen werden sollte´ damit er es in zukunft unterlässt


----------



## Minalion (12. September 2019)

Was ist den hier für ein Kindergarten  reißt euch mal zusammen. Das ist wohl kaum der Ort um so etwas auszutragen.

back to topic pls


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

er macht es hier im diesem thread und in vielen anderen auch´ also wo sonst soll man es austragen wen nicht hier??? es ist eine friedliche disskussion die wir führen. ich finde es nicht in ordnung das leute  hier belogen´ getäuscht oder die halbe wahreheit bekommen durch seine ausgeschnittenenn pro-amd bilder ´ deswegen ich spreche es offen an 
das ist nochmal der komplette link und ich denke jedem sollte spätestens klar sein was ist sein Ziel
Gears of War 5 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer
ich werde jetzt nichts mehr dazuschreiben und hoffe das du das endlich einsiehst und es in zukunft unterlässt
er kann ruhig pro-amd sein aber das geht einfach zu weit.

kurzer edit : so wie in  post 5643. macht er es immer ´ typisches muster das man direkt erkennt´ er postet nur sachen wo amd ist vorne. wenn im selben benchmark nvidia ist schneller in irgendeiner auflösung oder setting ´ Bild wird ausgeschnitten und links werden nicht gepostet
der test und sein postnummer 5643 sind natürlich das beste beispiel
Gears of War 5 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Wenn Jemand Gears 5 mit möglichst viel minFps spielen möchte ist das Bild genau zutreffend.
Und mein Ratschlag die dyn. Schatten auf low ebenfalls. DAS ist inhaltlich KORREKT.

Weil HIER ein AMD-Thread ist war meine Frage berechtigt, wieviel TrixxBoost zusätzlich bringt.
Was irgendwelche fremd zugelaufene bagebooMs über NV wissen möchten sollte DORT gepostet werden.(Forenregeln)


----------



## Edelhamster (12. September 2019)

Lass dich nicht ärgern RX480. Wenn jemand so konsequent versucht unseren  Austausch zu stören gibt es für mich nur eine Konsequenz 
Er war vor ein paar Wochen der Erste, der es nach über fünf Jahren Mitgliedschaft auf meine goldene Liste geschafft hat. Irgendwo ist es schade, aber in diesem schwerwiegenden Fall gefühlt alternativlos. 
Geht doch echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr!

Bzgl. Nutzung von Sapphire TrixxBoost für uns Veganer oder Polari´s erscheint mir die Zusammenführung mit FidelityFX Contrast Adaptive Sharpening via ReShade sehr interessant.
Hat sich da schon jemand dran versucht?


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

es ist ein gut optmiertes spiel da brauchst du nichts zu reduzieren und schon gar nicht mit seven und du bist hier im VII´ seven thread
es geht dir wie immer nur darum´ das du ein benchmark gefunden hast wo amd schneller ist´ generell trifft das aber nicht zu auch nicht in dem test wo du das bild absichtlich zurechtgeschnitten hast´ so wie du es immer machst
Gears of War 5 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer

du machst wieder das selbe´  keinen link !
das  test-system ist nicht bekannt, benchmarkszene auch nicht´man weiss praktich nichts aber seven ist vor rtx2080 bei reduzierten details´ silvester wird vorgezogen
ich sehe du willst dich nicht ändern´  jeder der hier ist neutral´ bitte nicht ernstnehmen und auf ignore.

die user die auf deine vielen ausgesuchten screens reingefallen sind, tun mir wirklich leid
Der link ist zutreffend aber nicht dein ausgesuchtes bild das nur dich zufriedenstellt
das spiel läuft auf nvidia generell besser´ viel besser als alle anderen unreal4 spiele. battlefield 5 dagegen generell auf amd.
soll ich mir mühe machen und das ganze internet absuchen nach einen benchmark posten wo nvidia vor amd liegt´ in diesem spiel mit mittleren settings???
das gibt es bestimmt aber die mühe mache ich mir nicht weil ich noch normal denken kann

Gears 5 im Benchmark-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, Frametimes, Async Compute und Co - ComputerBase
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gears-5-Spiel-62011/Specials/PC-Release-Benchmarks-Review-1331739/
Gears of War 5 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer
Gears 5 Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis | TechPowerUp
https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gears-of-war-5-pc-graphics-performance-benchmark-review,1.html

ich weiss für dich zählt nur der eine mit reduzierten settings wo seven knapp vor rtx2080 landet. Viel spass noch


----------



## sifusanders (12. September 2019)

Radeon software Adrenalin 19.9.2


> Support For
> 
> Borderlands 3
> Up to 16 % FPS improvement on the Radeon™ RX 5700 graphics card running Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition version 19.9.2 vs. 19.9.1 drivers.RS-312
> ...



Wir werden wohl immer mehr vergessen - kein known issue, vega und VII kein ImageSparpening ;(


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

borderlands 3 noch keine benhcmarks gefunden aber dafür zu WRC8 und GREEDFALL
seven schwächelt leider und ist in den neuestn dreizig spieln laut game-gpu meistens um 20-30% lanhsamer als rtx2080´ habe das jetzt genauer mir angesehn.
das waren bei release so etwa 10% wenn ich mich nicht täusche´ 
GreedFall  GPU/CPU | RPG/ |  GPU
WRC 8 FIA World Rally Championship  GPU/CPU | Racing Simulators /  |  GPU
borderlanfds3 wird spannend aber das ist optmiert für amd´  wird man wohl alles was amd bei der unreal4 nicht shcmeckt raushauen

kurzer edit
Ich habe gefunden benchmark zu Borderlands 3´´ seven leider wieder hinter rtx2070  und rtx2080 klar vorn
turing wieder sehr stark´ kommt laangsam in fahrt turing aber von seven ich kann nicht behaupten.
ich mag amd sehr aber das ist schon sehr enntäuschend wann man andauerd hinter rtx2070 ist und karte ist erst sechs monate alt und schnellste modell was hat amd zu bieten.  
Borderlands 3 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer

gcn merkt man alter leider stark an´ hatte wolfgang von cb wohl letztens recht als er hat gebencht hunt


----------



## ATIR290 (12. September 2019)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-9-2

PS:
Vega II wird wohl wirklich abstinken
AMD soll mir das dafür bezahlte Radeon VII Geld überweisen!

Dann hole ich mit 5700 XT Nitro OC


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-9-2
> 
> PS:
> Vega II wird wohl wirklich abstinken
> ...



es ist keine schlechte gpu´ aber war zu teuer für diese leistung. wenn man sich anschaut hunt´ borderlands3´control´  gears 5 ist die gpu schon ziemlich abgeschlagen gegen rtx2080
in den weniger bekannten wächst abstand noch weiter , zumbeispiel wrc8´ greedfall
Тесты видеокарт и игр, обзоры , новости мира игр и IT технологий.

ich verstehe in zwei spielen langsamer aber in den letzten dreizig um 20-50%???
das ist keine gute leistung auch wenn ich bekomme bestimmt gleich hate für meine ehrliche meinung. ich sage immer was ich denke´ so war ich schon immer und so werde ich bleiben.
nichts ist schlimmer als mitläufer und lügner
schaut euch selbst die benchmarks an
Veraltete gcn-archittektur erlaubt es  der seven nicht ´ sich grossartig von rx 64 zu distanzieren
rx 64 verliert auch immer mehr gegenüber Pascal in letzten titeln´
wolfgang von cb hatte wohl recht´ gcn wird langsam wirklich alt und da kann man nichts mehr rausholen 

Luftpumpe war übertriben von raff aber mich enttäuscht die karte immer mehr. release war eigenlich ok.v
 10% hinter rtx2080´´ trotzdem sehr viel hate bekommen´ auch wegen lautstärkeund ´ den nicht vorhandenen customs
wenn ich mir allerdings neuste benhmcarks anschaue dann muss ich sagen das ich diesen performance-drop nicht erwartet habe bei der karte´ vorallem nicht nach so kurzer zeit

es kann natürlich viele gründe geben´´gcn´ eol wären zwei davon.


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

ATIR 
Hast Du denn inzwischen mal TrixxBoost getestet? (hast ja extra im Navithread danach gefragt)
Nach m.E. solltest Du weniger Rumningeln und mehr "wichtige Dinge" umsetzen.
Das Navi net so geeignet für 4k und highOC ist hatte ich schon erklärt(Scaling).
(wenn Du mit dem Navikauf auch wieder 1/2 Jahr Bedenkzeit brauchst gibts dann schon bald RDNA2,
bitte verschon uns daher mit Deinen persönlichen Kaufabsichten, das hat Letztens schon ewig genervt und 
dafür gibt es extra Kaufberatungsthreads)

btw.
Da die Seven schon rel. gut 4k kann ist derzeit RIS net ganz so wichtig.
Das Bild von Wolcen bei Edelhamster mit 4k@85 TB sah für mich gut genug aus.
Sharpen+FidelityFX-Style allein ist kein Problem. Wers probieren möchte kann Das auch mit Reshade.
ReShade Forum: FidelityFX CAS to ReShade Help (1/1)
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cc0575/i_ported_fidelityfx_cas_to_reshade_so_anyone_can/

Ansonsten ist der 19.9.2 ein Beta extra für Borderlands.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. September 2019)

Kaufe Aktuell sicherlich keine Navi, erst Navi 23 mit RDNA-2
Die Seven wird wertstabil bleiben, und nie unter 450 bis 500 Euro verkauft werden. (Privat zu Privat)
Mining trägt seines dazu bei!


----------



## openSUSE (13. September 2019)

Der neue Treiber beschleunigt auch Vega. Ich verstehe das mimimi nicht, ganz besonders bei unreal Games.


----------



## sifusanders (13. September 2019)

Mich stört es mehr, dass nicht mal nen known issue bekannt gegeben wird, wenn viele vii User nichts mehr an der Taktkurve machen können


----------



## gaussmath (13. September 2019)

Gibt's wirklich kein Image Sharpening für die Radeon VII?


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

Geduld und Spucke, es gibt ja jetzt schon genug Baustellen.
Wird sicher noch für Vega+Seven kommen.

@opensuse 
Wieviel bringt der neue Treiber in UE4 ?
Mit Vega oder Seven oder Beides?



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann hole ich mit 5700 XT Nitro OC


Warum schreibst Du dann sowas rein und ruderst am nächsten Tag zurück?
mein Vorschlag: Schreib 3x weniger und nur wenn Du gekauft hast.


----------



## Minalion (13. September 2019)

Also ich hab gerade noch den 19.7.5 drauf sharpening ist aktiv auf der VII.

Teste gegen Abend mal den neuen Treiber hab gerade mehr lust auf zocken 

edit: hab jetzt doch den neuen Treiber drauf gemacht keine wirkliche Änderung an den FPS, Karte läuft auf ihrem OC Profil ohne Probleme


----------



## BladeTNT (13. September 2019)

So habe auch aktuellen Treiber drauf und Borderlands 3 am start.  FPS sind OK aber habe vor kurzem noch BL2 gezockt mit 100-144FPS und BL3 läuft bei mir im schnitt mit 50/70 FPS (DX 11) ...schon ungewohnt für die Augen xD
Bei DX 12 braucht das Spiel lange zum laden, aber danach sind paar FPS mehr drin

Wegen Schärfe Filter könnte ich ReShade empfehlen habe ich eben getestet und läuft auch.


----------



## Minalion (13. September 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> So habe auch aktuellen Treiber drauf und Borderlands 3 am start.  FPS sind OK aber habe vor kurzem noch BL2 gezockt mit 100-144FPS und BL3 läuft bei mir im schnitt mit 50/70 FPS (DX 11) ...schon ungewohnt für die Augen xD
> Bei DX 12 braucht das Spiel lange zum laden, aber danach sind paar FPS mehr drin
> 
> Wegen Schärfe Filter könnte ich ReShade empfehlen habe ich eben getestet und läuft auch.



ahhh danke ich teste auch mal dx 12 direkt 

ner neue treiber hat doch teilweise bis zu 15% bessere fps gebracht auf jeden fall. 
vorher ab und zu 36 fps gesehen jetzt nie unter 45


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

Wie ist das mit ReShade. Wurde da net früher mal bei PUBG gebannt?


----------



## sifusanders (13. September 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Also ich hab gerade noch den 19.7.5 drauf sharpening ist aktiv auf der VII.
> 
> Teste gegen Abend mal den neuen Treiber hab gerade mehr lust auf zocken
> 
> edit: hab jetzt doch den neuen Treiber drauf gemacht keine wirkliche Änderung an den FPS, Karte läuft auf ihrem OC Profil ohne Probleme



Du hattest aber bei den x. 9.xx treibern sowieso noch keine Probleme oder?

Ich würde mal gern wissen, was das gemeinsame Problem ist,bzw die Gemeinsamkeit von allen bei denen kurven Anpassungen für den downclock sorgen


----------



## Minalion (13. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Du hattest aber bei den x. 9.xx treibern sowieso noch keine Probleme oder?



ich hatte wegen der Probleme noch gar keinen von denen installiert.


----------



## BladeTNT (13. September 2019)

Gute Frage spiele PUBG nicht, aber bei Borderlands 2, Fallout 76 etc läuft es ohne Probleme. Aber bin selber noch unsicher ob ich es lieber Original lasse, so ein mega unterschied ist da eh nicht (je nach Einstellung) und bis zu 4 FPS  verlust.

EDIT: Ich Persönlich würde dennoch DX12 empfehlen auch wenn es lange dauert bis man ins Menü bekommen ist, im Menü hatte ich statt ca 77 FPS (DX11)  94FPSmit DX12


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie HDMi 2.1 mittels Firmwareupdate so wird.
When to expect VRR for HDMI 2.1? | guru3D Forums

Sollte analog der XBox One X auch für die Grakas funzen.
Insofern ist die Seven bereits potentiell READY.


----------



## sifusanders (13. September 2019)

Hatte alpha cool das video geschickt, sie sagen ich soll den eiswolf zurück schicken. F

btw eben gears5 bench gemacht

ultra und high


----------



## BladeTNT (13. September 2019)

Kann man Image Sharpening auch auf der VII freischalten?


----------



## Minalion (13. September 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Kann man Image Sharpening auch auf der VII freischalten?



Wie oben schon mal geschrieben bei mir war es standardmäßig aktiv läuft also


----------



## bagebooM (13. September 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> So habe auch aktuellen Treiber drauf und Borderlands 3 am start.  FPS sind OK aber habe vor kurzem noch BL2 gezockt mit 100-144FPS und BL3 läuft bei mir im schnitt mit 50/70 FPS (DX 11) ...schon ungewohnt für die Augen xD
> Bei DX 12 braucht das Spiel lange zum laden, aber danach sind paar FPS mehr drin
> 
> Wegen Schärfe Filter könnte ich ReShade empfehlen habe ich eben getestet und läuft auch.



Das spiel ist sehr anspruchsvoll aber die Graik reinster Comic´ kann die schlehten frameraten nicht nachvollziehen.
PCgamer kommt auch nur auf 50frames

Borderlands 3 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer
https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/wRfi8e5ZydNgZfN8prfyhL.png

Greedfall hat eine viele bessere Optik und läuft runder
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Greedfall-Spiel-60682/Specials/PC-Review-Benchmark-Gameplay-1332157/


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

@BladeTNT
Für Rheshade gibts auch noch alternativ nen anderen Filter: Update_Smart_Sharp.fx
Depth3D/Shaders at master . BlueSkyDefender/Depth3D . GitHub


@Minalion
Bei Polaris ist Sharpen auf DX12+Vulkan limitiert. 
Wie ist Das bei Dir?


----------



## Minalion (13. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @BladeTNT
> 
> @Minalion
> Bei Polaris ist Sharpen auf DX12+Vulkan limitiert.
> Wie ist Das bei Dir?



 ja angeblich ist das limitiert ob ich in DX 11 oder 12 spiele Sharpen ist standardmäßig aktiviert. Ich hab mich erst bisschen gewundert freut mich aber das es geht, ich will mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Edelhamster (14. September 2019)

@Minalion: Radeon Image Sharpening wird von Vega offiziell nicht unterstützt, siehe Link
Wo hast du das bei dir bitte aktiviert?
Dass es dann auch noch unter DX11 laufen soll - das geht noch nicht mal mit ner RDNA RX5700ér 
Die unterstützen es gegenüber Polaris aber halt noch unter DX9.

edit: ach, es wird lediglich vom in Borderlands 3 implementierten FidelityFX gesprochen - dann kann ich mich ja wieder schlafen legen..
Radeon Image Sharpening -> kann über den Adrenalin forciert werden
Radeon FidelityFX -> muss von Seiten des Entwicklers ins Spiel implementiert werden (kontrastabhängige Schärfung (CAS) zusammen mit Luma-präservierendem Mapping (LPM))


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

@BladeTNT
Wie läuft Borderlands3 mit DX12 ? 

Hast Du auch lange Ladezeiten beim Start? (soll bei Konsole+NV so sein)
Und wie ist Es im Spiel?


btw.
“AMD will gauge end user reception and demand for Radeon Image Sharpening,” says AMD in response to our questions about future Vega support, “and will consider adding support for additional Radeon RX graphics cards in the future.”

Just read an reddit post by AMD stating that you have to "Vote" for it. Here is how:
-Start Radeon Settings
-Look in the upper right corner of Radeon Settings
-Click on the "star"
-That "star" is a link to AMD's website to vote on what features you want next. RIS is one of them.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @BladeTNT
> Wie läuft Borderlands3 mit DX12 ?
> 
> Hast Du auch lange Ladezeiten beim Start? (soll bei Konsole+NV so sein)
> Und wie ist Es im Spiel?



Ich habe die Intro Start Videos gelöscht bzw nur das wo Claptrap zu sehen ist kommt beim Start vom Spiel und nach kurzer Zeit stockt das Video bevor das Menü kommt.
Die Ladezeit bei DX 12 ist sehr viel länger bis man ins Hauptmenü kommt, aber wenn man bedenkt das ich bei DX12 mehr FPS dadurch bekomme, nehme ich das gerne im Kauf.
Auch wenn von diversen Seiten noch DX12 abgeraten wird. 
Ich Persönlich finde es läuft Smoother mit DX12.


So habe mal paar Screens gemacht DX 11 vs DX 12.


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

Jo,
den selben Tipp mit dem Video gabs auch Hier:
How to skip Borderlands 3's Intro Videos and Spashs Screens - Reduce Initial Load Times | OC3D News

Mit der Ladezeit, das klingt als ob jedes mal der ShaderCache neu erstellt wird.
(wie bei 3dMark)


----------



## BladeTNT (14. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit der Ladezeit, das klingt als ob jedes mal der ShaderCache neu erstellt wird.
> (wie bei 3dMark)



Jap das denke ich auch. Da wird bestimmt noch ein Patch kommen.

--

Habe für die Leute die kein Image Sharpening nutzen können (mich eingeschlossen),
mal eine Simple effektive ReShade erstellt. 
Man könnte noch viel mehr rausholen, aber wenn es nur um Schärfe geht ist das wohl die beste Variante.

Anleitung ist mit dabei:   *Kostenpunkt: 2-4 FPS*

Download: ReShade-Borderlands3.rar beim Filehorst - filehorst.de


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

Danke für ReShade!

edit:
Hattest Du auch mit CAS das hingekriegt?
Kannst Du dafür bitte auch ein Bsp. hochladen?
Das könnte man ja rel. allgemeingültig nutzen.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. September 2019)

Also du musst bei der ReShade nichts ersetzen! Sprich wenn du ReShade nicht mehr nutzen möchtest einfach die Dateien wieder löschen und gut ist.  Es wird keine Dx.dll ersetzt nur hinzugefügt, da mit ReShade überhaupt funktioniert.

Die dxgi.dll von der ReShade läuft nur mit Spielen die DX11/12 nutzen, bei älteren Spielen (wie Borderlands 2) die mit DX9 laufenl wird eine andere .dll verwendet (die ich aber nicht dabei gepackt habe).

Was meinst du mit CAS? Allgemeine Spielen?

Kann gerne ein Packet erstellen, falls du das meinst


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

Ich meinte das CAS von Post #5675
Der reddit.lnk ist wohl sinnvoller:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cc0575/i_ported_fidelityfx_cas_to_reshade_so_anyone_can/
davon:
ReShade port of AMD FidelityFX' Contrast Adaptive Sharpen (CAS) - various optimizations . GitHub
FidelityFX/FFX_CAS/ffx-cas-headers at master . GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX . GitHub


(hatte seit ReShade 2.03 net mehr mit dem Tool zu tun, deswegen meine Frage zu den dll´s )


----------



## BladeTNT (14. September 2019)

Habe Sie auch gerade mal getestet die CAS.fx Datei.

die Verschäft ebenfalls das Bild,  bzw CAS bringt Schärfe & Kontrastpunkte etwas mehr zum Vorschein, aber im vergleich zu  LumaSharpen.fx sehe ich nur minimal einen unterschied


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

Er schreibt ja auch man braucht zusätzlich ffx_a.h und ffx_cas_h.
(aus RAW per CTRL+S runterladen)

Nimmt CAS.fx die Beiden dann automatisch mit?

Habe mir alle 3 runtergeladen.
Würde Die ins reshade-shaders kopieren.

Zu der ini:
Warum gibt es gleichzeitig smaa und fxaa?
Wäre net smaa alleine ausreichend oder kann man im Game noch wählen?
Ansonsten würde man also nur LumaSharpen oder CAS verwenden in der ini,
bzw. kann Beide drin lassen und im Game wählen?


----------



## BladeTNT (14. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er schreibt ja auch man braucht zusätzlich ffx_a.h und ffx_cas_h.
> (aus RAW per CTRL+S runterladen)
> Zu der ini:
> Warum gibt es gleichzeitig smaa und fxaa?
> ...



Die CAS.fx datei reicht, die anderen werden gar nicht aufgelistet im menü bzw sehe kein unterschied.

Also von der ReShade habe ich kein smaa oder Fxaa laufen, sondern nur vom Spiel selber die Anti-Aliasing einstellung.
Da es sonst noch mehr FPS kosten würde.

Wenn du CAS verwenden willst, einfach bei "ContrastAdaptiveSharpen" - Sharpening Strength auf 1.000 setzen und fertig 

So gesehen hat man den selben oder stärkeren Effekt von Image Sharpening halt für die Radeon VII 

EDIT: Wobei ich sagen muss CAS (ContrastAdaptiveSharpen) ist ein wenig besser da es Kontrast Punkte stärker zum Vordergrund bringt und bei LumaSharpen einfach nur die Pixel stärker dargestellt werden.
Dafür kann man LumaSharpen westentlich stärker einstellen.


----------



## Minalion (14. September 2019)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Treiber sharpening was nicht bei allen grakas geht und dem fidelty fx??


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Also von der ReShade habe ich kein smaa oder Fxaa laufen, sondern nur vom Spiel selber die Anti-Aliasing einstellung.
> Da es sonst noch mehr FPS kosten würde.


Das mit smaa wäre nur für Games wo TAA zu sehr matscht oder als Alternative zu MSAA.
Bin ja schon auf 4k@85%. Da brauchts eigentlich nur noch ne minmale Kantenglättung.
(oft gehts auch OHNE)


----------



## BladeTNT (14. September 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Treiber sharpening was nicht bei allen grakas geht und dem fidelty fx??



Das ist quasi einfach das Image Sharpening von AMD von der 5700 / XT 

 fidelty fx ist ein Schärfe Filter, das ist ja eigentlich das  Image Sharpening von AMD soviel ich weiss,, das gibt es jetzt auch für ReShade Mod, aber ich teste nochmal weiter rum


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

In ME Shadow of War wars extrem HELL.
Der Benchmark ist eh auf nem HDR-Moni überbelichetet.
Ohne HDR gehts.

Werde Es bei Gelegenheit noch woanders testen.

ReShade ist auf jedenFall einen Versuch wert. 
Ich persönlich freue vor allem über smaa. Da kann ich TAA mal ersetzen zugunsten knackiger Texturen.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. September 2019)

Also diese Version ist jetzt nur für BL3 Optimiert.

ReShade mit Fidelty.fx mit maximaler Schärfe
ReShade-Borderlands3.rar beim Filehorst - filehorst.de


Bei anderen Spielen evtl mal Curves.fx  im Menü (verstärkt den Kontrast) ausschalten

*Und wenn ihr noch FPS Probleme habt, schaltet "Volumetric Fog"  auf aus oder mittel  das gibt satte 10-20 FPS mehr!*
Und sehe null unterschied..


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

@BladeTNT
Inzwischen ist auch ME SoW mit HDR akzeptabel, allerdings nur mit einem CAS-Wert von 0.25..0.5.

Da ich auch mal Unigine-Valley testen wollte .. gings leider net(x). 

Weil nur eine Installation über ReshadeSetup_4.3.0.exe ordentlich funzt.
Dann hinterher die Reshade.ini + DefaultPreset.ini wie gehabt ins Verzeichnis bin oder Win64 oder x64 kopieren,
wo die "game".exe liegt.(siehe readme). Damit das zip net zu groß ist kann man die Effekte direkt beim ReshadeSetup installieren lassen.
und z.Bsp. smaa. (CAS muss noch nachträglich in den Ordner reshade-shaders\shaders kopiert werden) 

(x) lag evtl. am Schreibschutz auf C:\...\Programme(x86\... (da wurde immer wieder Admin gefordert und half trotzdem net)


Könntest Du mal bitte bei nem anderen Game mein Bsp. (zip) testen. Mit smaa und dafür inGame-AA=off.
Sollte im Prinzip net langsamer als TAA sein.


----------



## bagebooM (14. September 2019)

Der Treiber hat leider nichts gebracht, zumindest bei VEGA !
Seven und Vega mal wieder extrem  enttäuschend aber Navi kommt langsam in fahrt.

PCgamer hat das spiel heute mit den neuesten Treibern nachgetestet
Borderlands 3 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer


----------



## Eyren (14. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> Der Treiber hat leider nichts gebracht, zumindest bei VEGA !
> Seven und Vega mal wieder extrem  enttäuschend aber Navi kommt langsam in fahrt.
> 
> PCgamer hat das spiel heute mit den neuesten Treibern nachgetestet
> Borderlands 3 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer



Sunyego? Bist du es wirklich?


----------



## JSXShadow (15. September 2019)

So! Hab nun meinen Eiswolf um den Eisbär erweitert. Man was ein Stress da war, da noch nen 360 reinzupressen war echt net einfach, besonders da nun das Tubing überall wild umherirrt, aber gut, lässt sich nicht anders machen. 

Temps: CPU ist ungefähr gleich, ist aber noch zu früh, Liquid Metal braucht ja manchmal noch ne Weile, bis die Verbindung zw. Die und CPU-Block ordentlich funzt. Hab aber das gleiche Problem wie früher mit dem Noctua Klotz und Direct-Die, manche Kerne sind massive auseinander, was temp betrifft. Massiv ist vlt übertrieben, bis zu 12° ist eig ok und typisch Intel, nerven tut es trotzdem.

Dauert nun ewig bis Wasser und Radis warm werden, da die CPU so gut wie nie ausgelastet ist und ansonsten mit max 60° beim gamen rumdümpelt, profitiert besonders die GPU davon. Hab knapp 3-4 Grad bessere Temps als vorher! Aber! Ich lass die Lüfter nun auf 600RPM max laufen, also alle Lüfter in meinem System (hab die alle an meine Noctua Lüftersteuerung geklemmt! Also quasi silent, bis auf die Pumpe, aber das stört mich nicht sehr, ist ein sachtes brummen. Ach und die komischen Geräusche sind auch weg! Hat sich also daher schon eh und je gelohnt.

Ende vom Lied: Bessere Temps, leisser, keine Luft mehr im Kreislauf. Win. Mit dem Gutschein von ALC den ich noch hatte, hat mich der ganze Spaß 60 Euro gekostet. Passt!

PS: Musste im BIOS die Eisbär-Pumpe von 2700RPM auf 2400RPM drosseln, nun ist der PC geräuschfrei


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

Gehst Du direkt von der GPU zur CPU? Konnstest Du auch die Drehzahl bei der GPU-Pumpe reduzieren?
Ansonsten sehr erfreulich das KARMA nun wieder auf Deiner Seite ist.(Luftblase raus)

Falls Jemand mutig ist:
Der Treiber 19.9.2 ist bei Navi bisher der Beste. OpenSuse ist von den Frametimes begeistert.

Zu B3 empfehle ich den Post#5697 von BladeTNT. Da erübrigt sich jede Diskussion.
Wg. Ladezeit vorher Intro raus, siehe #5698.

@BladeTNT
Der Wert für CAS lässt sich inGame ändern mit Doppelklick.
Es scheinen nur 0.25..0.50..0.75..1.00 zu funzen.
Die Amis nehmen immer Punkt statt Komma.


----------



## BladeTNT (15. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @BladeTNT
> Der Wert für CAS lässt sich inGame ändern mit Doppelklick.
> Es scheinen nur 0.25..0.50..0.75..1.00 zu funzen.
> Die Amis nehmen immer Punkt statt Komma.



Also ich konnte kein unterschied feststellen von fxaa/smaa Reshade,  bzw ausser wenn man ingame AA ausschaltet wird es zwar schärfer aber kantig. Das ReShade Smaa hat es nicht wirklich besser gemacht xD

PS: 
Swift Code für 3 Goldene Schlüssel für BL3:
ZFKJ3-TT3BB-JTBJT-T3JJT-JWX9H


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

War ja nur ne Idee für Games, wo das TAA die Texturen versaut. An sich braucht man bei 4k@85% ja net mehr viel AA.


----------



## DARPA (15. September 2019)

Reduzieren der nativen Auflösung und Benchmarks in Full HD - ich glaub das Forum ist nix mehr für mich


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

Es muss schon erlaubt sein, statt Gamesettings zu reduzieren mal TB zu testen.(+30% Performance)
Gerade Leute mit älteren 4k-TV´s ohne FS brauchen halt 60fps. Da sieht man  in 3m Abstand keinen großen Unterschied.
Und man gewinnt Spielraum für CAS oder LumaSharpen zusätzlich(kostet 2-4fps).
Nach m.E. sieht BladeTNT in Wolcen gut aus.#5638

Und wer bei Shootern mal in FHD mit 200fps spielen will, why not.(meine jetzt net e-sports sondern AAA)
Wobei sicher auch 142minFps@AntiLag reichen.(für ältere Mitbürger wie mich)
edit: schafft die R7 dann auch ohne TB


----------



## sifusanders (15. September 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> ich hatte wegen der Probleme noch gar keinen von denen installiert.



Wie hast Du denn den Treiber installiert? Einfach drüber? Vorher 19.7.5?


----------



## Minalion (16. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn den Treiber installiert? Einfach drüber? Vorher 19.7.5?



Ja vom 19.7.5  per express update


----------



## JSXShadow (16. September 2019)

Ich wunder mich über die schlechte Performance in Borderlands 3 und dann seh ich, uh Unreal Engine 4, naja, dann ist ja eh alles gegessen. Ich kann Devs nicht verstehen. Warum verwendet man so eine Müll-Engine? Verglichen mit der Frostbite- oder Asura-Engine, UE4 hat nix, rein gar nix, was sie dagegenhalten könnte. Zu schade. Immerhin kann man ein paar settings tweaken und dann läuft BL3 auch mit 100 FPS+ in WQHD ohne große grafische Nachteile.


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

@Shadow
Konntest Du die Drehzahl der GPU-Pumpe auch runternehmen?
In Deiner Sig fehlt noch der Eisbär.

btw.
Falls immer noch der Takt hängt mal das PT minimal 2x ändern: gbm31
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 112
(Er nutzt auch den 19.9.2)


----------



## JSXShadow (16. September 2019)

Ja, hab ich auch nach unten angepasst, aber nur leicht. Die GPU-Pumpe läuft nun mit 2100 statt 2350 RPM und die CPU-Pumpe mit 2400 statt 2700 RPM.

Auch bei den Experimenten mit den anderen Treibern hab ich durch ändern des PTs ab und an die Werte bekommen, aber nie reboot-stable, was extrem nervig ist. Ich warte mal noch auf den nächsten WHQL-Treiber und probiers dann noch mal, aktuell läuft alles mit dem 19.7.3 noch erstaunlich gut, gefühlt, wenn ich das mit den Benchmarks vergleiche, sogar ein wenig besser (natürlich ohne extra OC) 

PS: Bin mir nach wie vor unsicher wegen direct-die, ggf gehe ich wieder zurück auf den originalen IHS des 9900k. Wenn ich keinen AVX-Load bzw. Overload-benches verwende (ala Prime95 small fft mit AVX oder LinpackXtreme) dann sind die Temps relativ stable und die Kerne unterscheiden sich auch nur um die 5-6°, seltsam ist, dass sobald ich Prime95 AVX Small-FFT mache, dann gehen manche Kerne direkt über 90°, während andere bei 75° herumdümpeln, das macht mir schon sorgen. Erhöhen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf den Radis hilft nicht, warm wird das alles auch in keinster Weise. Hab auch mal AIDA64 Systemstresstest laufen lassen für 6h. CPU im Schnitt bei 70-80°, die VII bei 70-80° Junction ebenfalls, kam aber nur leicht warme Luft aus den Radis, CPU-Block und Schläuche waren mit nichten warm, auch der GPU-Block nicht xD Seltsam. Sieht so aus, als könnte die CPU die Wärme nicht schnell genug abgeben, vlt der niedrigen Kühlflche durch Direct-Die geschuldet. Wäre es nicht so ein Schweine-Aufwand wieder, dann würde ich den IHS wieder installieren. Da aber bei allen realistischen Szenarien keine Probleme entstehen, wäre das ziemlich hohl 

Nunja, ich hab mir aber dennoch nen PCIe Riser geholt. Mein aktuelles Lüfter-setup zieht mit 2x140er Noctuas von unten Luft ins gehäuse über die VII, der Back-Exhaust auf CPU-Höhe zieht nun auch Luft INS Gehäuse. Der Eiswolf Radi über der CPU zieht die Luft durch den Radi raus und der Eisbaer LT-Radi an der Seite zieht die Luft auch aus dem Gehäuse raus. Innerhalb des Gehäuses wird nichts warm, niemals. Selbst bei dem 6h Test, was eine gute Repräsentation für aktuelle Games sein sollte. Die VRM Temps und die Temps meiner 970 EVO SSD sind sogar um einiges besser als vorher mit den vielen Luft-Versorgern, aber gut, der Behemoth eines DH-15 hat da auch einiges zu beigetragen, besonders was VRM-Temps betrifft.

Anbei ein Bild des Setups:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte den Eiswolf radi auch unten hinpacken können, dass hätte die Schlauchverlegung bissl ordentlicher gemacht, jedoch 1x seitlicher intake direkt an 2x obere intakes machte für mich nicht wirklich sinn, dann wäre 0 Frischluft für den Radi unten und die unteren Lüfter des Eisbär radis übrig geblieben. Durch den Riser erhoffe ich mir Probleme mit Luft in der Pumpe vollständig zu verhindern und auch den Luftfluss noch ein wenig zu Verbessern.

PSS: Seltsamerweise gehen nun die VR-Temps der VII NIEMALS mehr über 35!° was absolut fantastisch ist, jedoch profitiert die VII nun auch nicht mehr von erhöhter Lüfter-Drehzahl, mit Ausnahme, wenn das ganze System schon etwas aufgeheizt ist, was aber mehrere Stunden dauert lol.


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Scheint so, als ob der Treiber das PT net ordentlich lädt. Bei Vega siehts man wenigstens gleich, weils dann auf 0 steht.


----------



## janni851 (16. September 2019)

@JSXShadow, wie war es denn allgemein mit dem Umbau? Hat das alles mit den Steckverbindern geklappt? Sorry fürs off topic, überlege aber den gleichen Umbau für meine V56.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSXShadow (16. September 2019)

Ja, die Verbindungen zu lösen war wirklich easy, kudos an ALC dafür. getrennt jeweils mit ein wenig Küchenrolle darunter und dann waren die paar tropfen kein thema, hab aber sicherheitshalber alles noch ein wenig abgetupft und auch abtropfen lassen, sicher ist sicher. Beim wieder zusammenstecken gab es nichtmal einen Tropfen, klappte perfekt!

Die Installation des Blocks an sich war ein bissl fummelig, besonders weil eine defekte Schraube dabei war und ich erst nicht gepeilt hab, warum die net greift, also gucken, dass das Gewinde bei allen Schrauben passt, dann spart man sich etwas frust


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

@janni
Bei 56+Eiswolf muss vor allem die Backplate ordentlich in der Nut sitzen: 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...md-rx-vega-laberthread-1262.html#post10008007


----------



## sifusanders (16. September 2019)

Kann mir jemand nochmal sagen wo genau ich die Radeon VII reg eingeträge löschen kann?
Habe hier scheinbar altlasten.


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Sollten dann net auch 2 im Gerätemanager sein ?
Den inaktiven Grafikadapter löschen.

Mit regedit nach 0001 suchen. (0000 ist die Graka 1 und 0001 die Graka 2)


----------



## sifusanders (16. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sollten dann net auch 2 im Gerätemanager sein ?
> Den inaktiven Grafikadapter löschen.
> 
> Mit regedit nach 0001 suchen. (0000 ist die Graka 1 und 0001 die Graka 2)



Ne da ist nur eine.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. September 2019)

Die Nitro+ RX5700XT ist wie erwartet Spitze...warum AMD!? Ne Radeon VII Nitro+, easy peasy 2GHz Core für alle und die VII wäre in aller Munde gewesen, noch heute. What a shame 

@sifu hast du mal DUU probiert?


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Falls Sifu tatsächlich DDU macht, könnte man mal den 19.9.1 WHQL als Neuinstallation nehmen und den 19.9.2 drüberbügeln.
Wg. dem evtl. festhängenden Takt hilft nur die bereits beschriebene 2x kleine Veränderung vom PT.
(Shadow meint muss leider nach jedem Neustart)


----------



## JSXShadow (17. September 2019)

So..konnte es natürlich nicht sein lassen und hab mir ne lange nacht beschert. Bauchgefühl hilft manchmal doch! Hab den IHS, mit LM zwischen Die und IHS, wieder auf die CPU gesetzt. é Viola, von vorher (10 Minuten Prime95, small fft, no AVX, 23° Raumtemp jeweils) 76-86°, mit 4 Kernen jeweils deutlich unter den anderen 4 Kernen, zu 72-80°, mit 6 Kernen deutlich nher beieinander (max 4° differenz) und 2 Kerne um die 79/80° rum. Hat sich also gelohnt. Da ist die erhöhte Flaeche für die Wrmeverteilung wohl doch besser.

@RX480 Naja, 100% sicher bin ich mir net, hatte das nur bemerkt und es war nach nem Neustart weg. Ob das 100% jedes mal so ist, keine Ahnung


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Mit Deinem flüsterleisen Sys macht ne lange Nacht jetzt auch richtig Fun.
Immer schön wenn sich ein Umbau lohnt.(endlich alle CPU-Cores normal)

Jetzt wirst Du wohl bis RDNA2 durchhalten müssen bis der nächste große Bastelspass ansteht.

Wie willst Du eigentlich die Graka mit Riser verlegen? Hast ja kaum Platz zur Befestigung.
Hinten neben/über den Slots befestigen und nur drehen?


----------



## JSXShadow (17. September 2019)

Ja, einfach nur drehen, gucken obs passt, falls nicht, dann geht der Riser wieder zurück! Hab auch aktuell gerade noch so 3,5cm zw GPU und dem ersten Lüfter vom Radi. Mal gucken  sollte morgen kommen!


----------



## sifusanders (17. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Die Nitro+ RX5700XT ist wie erwartet Spitze...warum AMD!? Ne Radeon VII Nitro+, easy peasy 2GHz Core für alle und die VII wäre in aller Munde gewesen, noch heute. What a shame
> 
> @sifu hast du mal DUU probiert?



Selbstverständlich. 

@rx480

hab den Treiber gestern ca 20 mal in allen Kombis ausprobiert. erst 19.7.5 und 19.9.2 drüber etc etc.
Selbst ohne Radeon Software installiert und versucht mit afterburner zu übertakten. Keine Chance.
Hab selbst verschiedene VBios benutzt, leider hat nichts etwas gebracht.
PT ändern habe ich gemacht, neues PT erstellen mit morePTT und drüber schreiben - alles passiert.
Bei mir ist es direkt nach dem ändern bereits festgehakt, nach Neustart immernoch 

Die "zweite Graka" taucht auch nur bei Shado auf. sonst konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Der 19.9.1 wurde in einer 2.Fassung als WHQL rausgebracht.(nur WHQL geht meist als Neuinstallation)
Dadrüber den 19.9.2 würde ich denken.
Ein clean W10 wäre ideal um auf Nr. sicher zu gehen.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-9-1
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-9-2

DDU ist net mein Favorit. Auf nem frischem Sys müsste auch das CleanupUtility von AMD im abgesicherten Modus reichen.
https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/gpu-601
Afterburner gehört net auf ein AMD-Sys!
Lüfter zur Not im MPT einstellen.
Fürs Monitoring reicht HWinfo+RTSS.

Das PT z.Bsp. von +20 auf +19 und übernehmen, dann wieder auf +20 und übernehmen. NICHT neu starten.
(so habe ich gbm31 verstanden)
Alternativ funzt bei stiffm den Takt minimal ändern.
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 112


----------



## sifusanders (17. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber es funktioniert bereits vor dem Neustart nicht. Treiber installiert, Takt geändert, Zack clock bleibt unter 1700.


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Dann tuts mir vor allem um Deine vertane Zeit leid, Sorry!

Bleibt nur Geduld und Warten auf den nächsten großen Wurf. (Treiber)


----------



## sifusanders (17. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann tuts mir vor allem um Deine vertane Zeit leid, Sorry!
> 
> Bleibt nur Geduld und Warten auf den nächsten großen Wurf. (Treiber)



Kannst Du ja nix für, dass AMD den Treiber verbaut. Zumindest kann ich sagen, ich hab alles gegeben und versucht


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Gemessen an dem Zirkus mit der XT Devil gehts Dir noch gut.(Käuferbewertungen)
Dort scheint auch manchmal das Bios vom Board ne Rolle zu spielen.
[Übersicht] Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht (16.09.19)


----------



## JSXShadow (18. September 2019)

Das mit dem BIOS/Board kann ich bestätigen, ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum mein Mainboard mind. 20 Sekunden zur Initialisierung braucht, wenn die VII installiert ist. Nicht mit ner RX480, mit keiner V56 und keiner V64 war dies der Fall, angeschalten, in 20 sec Windows ready. Nun immer 20 Sekunden mehr, seitdem ich die VII habe xD alle Settings getestet, wirklich alle..verdammter Z390 (hatte vorher ein GB board, gleiches Spiel).


----------



## sifusanders (18. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das mit dem BIOS/Board kann ich bestätigen, ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum mein Mainboard mind. 20 Sekunden zur Initialisierung braucht, wenn die VII installiert ist. Nicht mit ner RX480, mit keiner V56 und keiner V64 war dies der Fall, angeschalten, in 20 sec Windows ready. Nun immer 20 Sekunden mehr, seitdem ich die VII habe xD alle Settings getestet, wirklich alle..verdammter Z390 (hatte vorher ein GB board, gleiches Spiel).



Ich weiss, ich muss Dich das eigentlich nicht fragen, aber manchmal vergisst man ja Kleinigkeiten.
Hast Du das neueste vbios drauf? Die ersten hatten ja kein uefi Support, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Evtl liegt es daran?


----------



## Methusalem (18. September 2019)

Das mit den längeren Bootzeiten ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber alle anderen Probleme, die hier so auf den Treiber geschoben werden, kann ich zumindest mit meinem Rechner nicht nachvollziehen.

Meine Karte (Originalkühler) erreicht mit folgenden Einstellungen: GPU 1801, 1200 MHz Speicher, 968 mV, PT 0% einen max. Boost von 1746 Mhz in Sup4K, mit PT +20 % liegt der Boost bei 1749 MHz (bei ansonsten identischen Einstellungen).

Jedenfalls ist sie nicht auf <1700 MHz "festgetackert".


----------



## ATIR290 (18. September 2019)

Nun, wie schauen dabei deine GPU Temperaturen und vor Allem T-Junction Temperaturen aus?
Dank Dir!


----------



## Methusalem (18. September 2019)

PT 0 %:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PT +20 %




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werte kann man hoffentlich gut genug ablesen. Und das mit Luftkühlung nicht mehr viel rauszuholen ist, ist wohl auch klar.


Und hier die Karte mal an ihrem Sweetspot (GPU 1750 MHz@900 mV, 1250 MHz Speicher, PT 0 %):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unwesentlich langsamer als in den obigen Beispielen (~1,5 %).

Achtet mal auf die Temps und vor allem auf die Leistungsaufnahme.

An die Leute mit Boostproblemen: Habt ihr das Problem auch dann, wenn ihr untervoltet? So langsam bin ich in der Sache nämlich am Ende mit dem Latein.


----------



## sifusanders (18. September 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Das mit den längeren Bootzeiten ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber alle anderen Probleme, die hier so auf den Treiber geschoben werden, kann ich zumindest mit meinem Rechner nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Meine Karte (Originalkühler) erreicht mit folgenden Einstellungen: GPU 1801, 1200 MHz Speicher, 968 mV, PT 0% einen max. Boost von 1746 Mhz in Sup4K, mit PT +20 % liegt der Boost bei 1749 MHz (bei ansonsten identischen Einstellungen).
> 
> Jedenfalls ist sie nicht auf <1700 MHz "festgetackert".



Es geht um OC -  nicht Standard-Takt. Aber scheint ja auch nicht bei allen das PRoblem zu sein. gib mal 2000mhz ein, wenn er über die 1800 läuft bist Du schon weiter, als ich mit dem Treiber.


Methusalem schrieb:


> An die Leute mit Boostproblemen: Habt ihr das Problem auch dann, wenn ihr untervoltet? So langsam bin ich in der Sache nämlich am Ende mit dem Latein.


Nein UV funktioniert bei Standardtakt (hab noch nie versucht unter Standard zu gehen - bei 975mV, was real 968 mV entspricht bei mir, sehe ich keine 70° Tjunc), selbst mit geändertem PT. HBM OC auch. 
Aber vielen Dank für Deine Mühen

LG
Mark


----------



## JSXShadow (18. September 2019)

Mhm, wenn ich das so lese...scheint mir fast so, als ob die Treiber bei denen problematisch sind, die keinen Lüfter direkt auf der Karte angeschlossen haben. Da hab ich erst gar nicht dran gedacht. Vlt ist das eine Art "Sicherheitsmodus" der die Karte zügelt, falls kein Lüfter erkannt wird...

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

PS: PT hat bei der VII keinerlei Auswirkungen, wenn man nicht mehr Spannung anlegt. Wenn man bei 970mV herumdümpelt, ob man 0% PT, 10% oder gar 100% einstellt, macht keinen Unterschied, da die VII bei der Spannung so oder so im regulären PT des BIOS bleibt.


----------



## sifusanders (18. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Mhm, wenn ich das so lese...scheint mir fast so, als ob die Treiber bei denen problematisch sind, die keinen Lüfter direkt auf der Karte angeschlossen haben. Da hab ich erst gar nicht dran gedacht. Vlt ist das eine Art "Sicherheitsmodus" der die Karte zügelt, falls kein Lüfter erkannt wird...
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Das könnte tatsächlich ne Idee sein. Mit dem Eiswolf kommen wir nicht an den Lüfteranschluss dran oder?
Hatte sonst evtl. vermutet, dass die unterschiedlichen PCB Revisionen eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

OT:
Es gibt sogar noch mehr Fragen, wie wars eigentlich bei Vega-LC und Customs?
Da gibts im Bios Liquidtemps.

Woher bekommt die GPU/Treiber die Info von den Liquidtemps?


----------



## Methusalem (18. September 2019)

Also, ich hab's gerade noch mal in 25 MHz Schritten ab 1800 MHz bis 2000 MHz getestet. Bis 1925 MHz ging der Boost noch gut über 1700 MHz hinaus (letztlich aber auch nicht wesentlich höher als mit meinen anderen Einstellungen davor), alles darüber endete - mehr oder weniger gleich - bei knapp über 1600 MHz.

Edit: So, jetzt habe ich es mal mit dem 19.5.2 getestet, der zeigt zwar einen höheren max. Boost an, an den Ergebnissen der Benches (Sup4K) hat sich aber nichts geändert, obwohl neuere Treiber einen geringeren max. Boost anzeigen. Auf die Leistung hat das offenbar also keine Auswirkungen. 

Oder bemerkt ihr bei euch signifikant schlechtere Resultate?


----------



## Brokkr (18. September 2019)

Moin, ewiger Mitleser hier und wenn ein Thread meinen Einstand verdient dann dieser hier 

Habe auch den Eiswolf V2 drauf. Dazu kurz meine AC Story: Ich hatte meine VII schon zerlegt und wollte gerade mit dem Eiswolf V1 beginnen, da dachte ich mir schaust nochmal was die anderen so schreiben. Vielleicht gibt es ja schon nen paar Erfahrungswerte... Tja, ich sag mal so ihr habt meine VII gerettet - Auch wenns spät kommt - fettes Danke dafür! Eiswolf zurückgeschickt und bei Zeiten die neue Version erstanden. Passt alles 

Hatte die Karte seit den letzten Treibern (habe aktuell 19.9.2) nicht im OC laufen, daher eben nur mal schnell Auto-GPU-OC im Treiber angeworfen und ich komme beim Gears 5 - Benchmark auf 1974Mhz. Ich werde später noch mal händisch testen und dann berichten.


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

Nochmal zum Lock: bei gbm31 funzt nach wie nach wie vor 1 Wert hin+zurück ändern.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## ATIR290 (18. September 2019)

@Methusalem

Hast du unter der Grafikkarte Radeon VII auch einen 80mm Lüfter montiert, so wie ich,- oder keine Lüfter darunter verbaut.


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2019)

Der fps Verlust durch den Takt Lock ist bei mir real. Also die taktet dann wirklich so low.

Hab aktuell aber wenig Zeit und keine Lust mehr zu testen.

Achja, Lüfteranschluss ist bei meiner Karte auch nicht belegt


----------



## JSXShadow (18. September 2019)

Bei mir das gleiche, das was angezeigt wird ist auch Realität. Von meinen normal 1970-ish MHZ auf 1640Mhz hat mich z.B. in Control im Schnitt 15 FPS gekostet in WQHD. Von 61 auf 46 runter ist ordentlich, zeigt aber wie gut die Karte skaliert immerhin, obwohl das ja Performance ist, die noch unter Stock liegt.

PS: Hab nun auch meine VII per Riser-Kabel verbaut und spätestens jetzt ist Ruhe mit Lufteinschlüssen in der AiO, absolut keine Probleme mehr und die Temps sind sogar nochmal im Schnitt um 4° gefallen, erstaunlich. Hatte sogar einen Ausreisser, aber das war nur beim ersten FireStrike Ultra nach dem Umbau so: Hab direkt einen vorher gemacht und da waren es 7° Junction unterschied, aber nur beim ersten Run. Der Run davor war direkt nach dem Einschalten des PCs, also war beides mal alles auf Raumtemp.


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

NICE
Da kannst Du evtl. jetzt sogar die Spannung noch ein mue runter nehmen.--> noch 3°C schinden und noch ein mue weiter runter mit den V.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. September 2019)

nabend zusammen, 
die Treiber-Probleme die hier zur Zeit kursieren kann ich tatsächlich gar nicht bestätigen. Ob das ggbfs mit dem restlichen System zusammenhängt? Kann es jetzt nicht vollständig überblicken, aber AMD only Systeme scheinen mir weniger problembehaftet zu sein, oder täuscht das!?

Ansonsten, meine PowerColor scheint ja noch einen ticken schlechter zu sein als GBM31´s. 1136mV@stock sind richtig mies. HotSpot jenseits von Gut und Böse - ist wohl eher nen 1750ér Chip als nen 1800ér^^
Hatte dann kürzlich das original GraphitPad gegen die Thermalright TFX getauscht und die Ergebnisse waren zunächst echt vielversprechend, wie ich hier ja auch mitgeteilt hatte. Auf Langzeitwerte konnte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber natürlich noch nicht zurückgreifen und nachdem mir die HotSpot-Temp Anfang der Woche dann wieder ein Dorn im Auge war, habe ich die Karte gleich nochmal demontiert. 
Und tatsächlich, die TFX war im mittleren Bereich des Chips auf einer verblüffend rechteckig gestalteten Fläche von vllt 0,4x0,5mm komplett ausgetrocknet. Das hatte ich in der Form bislang nie auf einem Silizium-Die gesehen, besonders nicht nach einem Zeitraum von vllt 2 Wochen. 
Hab im zweiten Montageversuch jetzt mit deutlich mehr Paste gearbeitet und zeitgleich den Anpressdruck verringert. Kann sein, dass mein Stockkühler bei zu viel Druck nicht komplett plan ist und so ggbfs ein Lufteinschluss für den dramatisch schnellen Alterungs-/Austrocknungsprozess der TFX verantwortlich war, aber ich bin jetzt echt mal gespannt wie es im zweiten Versuch läuft. Die TFX ist definitiv erstmal auf Bewährung, auch wenn die Temps jetzt wieder erste Sahne sind.

Mir kam danach der Gedanke, dass der 7nm Fertigungsprozess heute vllt auch etwas andere Anforderungen an WLP´s stellt, als es bislang der Fall war. Hoher Grad an Energieumsetzung auf immer kleinerer Fläche.. ausgelesene Chip-Temp´s(HotSpot) von bis zu 115°C - da hätte man vor 2-3 Jahren noch gleich den Stecker gezogen^^
Der seitens AMD gewählte Einsatz von dem Hitachi TC-HM03 Graphitpad auf den 7nm Produkten mit HotSpots scheint mir nach etwas Recherche jedenfalls von Tag zu Tag sinnvoller. 
Im Grunde bietet er zwei riesengroße Vorteile:
1) Es gibt nahezu keinen Alterungsprozess des Wärmeleiters zwischen Die und Kühler. 
2) Graphit bietet die Möglichkeit eine HotSpot-Temp auf eine größere Fläche zu verteilen. Die Wärme wird in der Graphitschicht des Pads quasi in die horizontale Breite verteilt und vereinfacht dem Kühler somit das Abführen.

Mit dem Thema haben sich ja schon ein paar Leute beschäftigt, aber mehr als das über Amazon erhältliche ICcooling Graphitpad (3M based) und dem von AMD genutzten Hitachi-Pad wurde meines Wissens nach bisher kaum etwas getestet.
Ganz dünne Graphitpads wie es die von Panasonic beispielsweise gibt sollen auch nicht des Weisheits letzter Schluss sein, aber da uns das Thema sicherlich in den nächsten Jahren weiterbeschäftigen wird habe ich mal drei Probanden für einen Test rausgesucht:

Bergquist by Henkel HI FLOW THF 1000U (Datenblatt) (explizit für Grafikkarten ausgewiesen)
Bergquist by Henkel HI FLOW THF 1000F-AC (Datenblatt)
Laird Performance Materials Tgon 800 (Datenblatt)

Am genialsten wäre vllt sogar das Bergquist THF 700UT (auch explizit für Grafikkarten ausgewiesen), aber das hab ich bisher nur auf Rolle für 4,5K gefunden und ist außerdem vielleicht etwas dünn für den Stockkühler^^
Ich habe vor die drei erstgenannten Pads mal bei Mouser zu bestellen und durchzutesten. Da die Sendung aller Voraussicht nach aus den USA kommt und 20€ Shipmentkosten anfallen würde ich bei Interesse für jemanden von euch mitbestellen!?
Die Ergebnisse der Test´s werde ich hier ansonsten aber auch auf jeden Fall mit euch teilen. GGbfs warte ich noch bis die GPX-Angelegenheit final mit Auqatuning/Alphacool geklärt ist, dann könnte ich auch mit ner AiO testen, aber das sollte auch nicht mehr ewig dauern. Hier hab ich mich sehr gefreut, dass es diese Woche positiv einzuordnende kommunikative Fortschritte gab 

Freu mich ansonsten zu Anregungen oder Einwänden von euch zu den genannten und weiteren testbaren "Phase Change Thermal Interface Materials" 

edit: Jetzt führt der Panasonic-Link genau zu dem einzigen Pad von denen was noch halbwegs in Ordnung sein könnte^^
 Das wäre aber nur mit Sammelbestellung testbar. Mindestabnahme liegt bei 16 Stück a´5€ und nen paar zerquetschte.


----------



## JSXShadow (18. September 2019)

Die Pads sehen super aus! Daran wäre ich auch interessiert, sollten sie entsprechend Thermische Vorteile bringen. Nicht nur für die VII, auch für die CPU. Wenn wir mit Graphit-Pads max 1-2° Differenz zu ner guten WLP reden, dann ist das für mich ein No-Brainer. Die Teile werden sicherlich mit der Zeit auch immer besser 

Ich kann aber nicht fassen, dass die ALC-Sache bei dir noch immer nicht geklärt ist. What the F?!

@RX480 Nee, das ist schon OK, es ist generell seltsam. Meine VII lief auch schon mit 1090mV mit der Taktung EWIGKEITEN stabil bei allem ausser TimeSpy Extreme, der Test ist immer nach kurzer Zeit gestorben. Nur mit der Spannung, die ich nun habe läuft auch TSE Stresstest ohne zu murren durch mit 99.8%. Das ist schon ok. Muss auch nicht weiter nach unten, über 95° Junction wird nie erreicht, bei nichts, egal was ich mache und das mit fast 30° Raumtemp und flüsterleisen Lüftern xD Kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Edelhamster (19. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Thermische Vorteile


besonders eben in Bezug auf den HotSpot.  Wenn der keine Probleme bereitet ist alles gut, aber der Kniff mit der  Wärmeabgabe in die Breite könnte Situationsbedingt und je nach Chipgüte  echt gewinnbringend sein.
Im Datenblatt von Laird Performance gibt es da Zahlen zu:
"high thermal conductivity of 240W/mK in the XY plane and 5 W/mK through the z-axis"

Ansonsten find ich an der Thematik "phase change thermal material" halt mega interessant was unser Gurdi meiner Erinnerung nach schon vor Monaten mal auf Bild festgehalten hatte. Da das GraphitPad aufm Kühlkörper aufgeheizt im Ofen. Zog sich wie Kaugummi zusammen und wirkte weich, feucht glänzend.
Wenn das Pad zeitgleich aber unter Druck steht werden damit immer wieder die kleinsten Spalten zwischen Kühler und Die gefüllt, um einen bestmöglichen Wärmeübergang zu erzielen.
Die ausgesuchten Pads ändern Ihren bei Raumtemperaturen eher festen, gut handhabbaren Zustand ab rund 55°C und liegen damit im gleichen Bereich wie auch das seitens AMD gewählte Hitachi-Pad.

edit: zwecks GPX, Alphacool und Aquatuning - ich hege keinen Groll. Wenn ich an die Sache aber bald einen Haken machen kann wäre das schon ganz angenehm.
Hasse dir dabei mal den VRM-Steg des Eisblock GPX Aurora für die 5700(XT) angesehen? Fällt dir da was auf?^^


----------



## ATIR290 (19. September 2019)

Meine Karte ist/  war dann nochmals schlechter als Deine und jene von GBM31
Habe Stock gar 1,146 mv für die 1801 Mhz

PS:
Dafür läuft die Karte mit 0,965 Volt zu 1700 Mhz.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. September 2019)

Wieviel weniger mV für Taktraten um 1700-1750MHz nur benötigt werden find ich auch krass.

Ich hatte jetzt zuletzt die beiden folgenden WattMan-Profile unterm Stockkühler laufen:
P1: 808MHz - 774mV
P2: 1242MHz - 825mV
P3: 1676MHz - 951mV
Damit ist die Karte wahnsinnig leise. BF V@4K mit gelockten 60FPS (-PostProcessing) und nur 1000-1200rpm auf den Lüftern. Voll geil 

Ansonsten jetzt momentan
P1: 864MHz - 770mV
P2: 1305MHz - 828mV
P3: 1746MHz - 995mV

Wie verhalten sich deine Lüfter bei deinem aktuellen Setting. Auch extrem gemäßigt oder drehen die noch hoch auf?


----------



## JSXShadow (19. September 2019)

Ach man...das bringt Erinnerungen zurück..wie meine erste, perfekte VII doch lief...936mV für 1800Mhz und 1250MHz aufm HBM...1041mV für 2GHz...sogar mit Stock-Kühler zumindest kurzzeitig geschafft auf 2,27GHz zu knüppeln. Wobei mir da direkt wieder auffällt, dass die Karte viel besser auf Instant-Belastungen reagiert hat. Kennt ihr das? Das sehe ich auch bei allen CPUs und generell typischer WLP und Liquid Metal. Die Temps gehen immer direkt Through-The-Roof mit genug Belastung..vorher, mit Graphit-Pad und Original-Kühler war das ganz anders, zumindest bei meinen Karten, da stieg die Temperatur wesentlich langsamer an, auch wenn sie dann im Endeffekt höher war. Das war natürlich für die Benchmarks bombe 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal eine Schweigeminute für meinen golden chip einlegen. Noch zu diesem Tage sind die Werte, die ich mit dieser VII erreicht habe, mir noch nicht wieder unter die Nase gekommen. Nah dran, ja, jemand hier hatte auch knapp 940-ish mV für Stock-Settings, dafür aber meh HBM. Klar, 630 Euro statt 820+160 für den Eiswolf + 50 Euro Gutschein bei ALC sind gute Argumente, dass es so vielleicht in Summe besser ist und meine aktuelle ist gutes Mittelfeld, also auch keine komplette Nullnummer...mein OC und Benchmark-Herz weint trotzdem..mit dem Eiswolf auf der Karte + Chilled Water hätte ich damit No.1 sein können in allen 3DMark-Benches, davon gehe ich aus..da EoL vlt sogar für immer  Ich werde es aber überleben  Ich liebe die VII nach wie vor und die Karte wird mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben, bis ich irgendwann nur noch Gemüse bin


----------



## ATIR290 (19. September 2019)

Edelhamster
Drehen doch noch teilweise auf, aber der Chip ist nochmals schlechter als Deiner
So um die 1600 bis 2200 mit Ausreiser auf 2916 U/Min sind drinn
Taktet um die 1700, knapp darunter oder knapp drüber.

Hier mal ein Pic
https://abload.de/img/neuelfterhintenund3xssujf7.png

https://abload.de/img/lfter80mmrckseite4qkpi.png


----------



## gbm31 (19. September 2019)

Moin! 

War schon lang nicht mehr hier...

Hab gelesen ihr kämpft hier auch mit dem 1630MHz Lock rum - dachte ich bin der einzige Depp mit dem Problem...

Solange ich damit rumkomme, dass ich beim Neustart immer als erstes in den Wattman gehe, das PT einmal hin und her schiebe und dann übernehme, geht's noch.

Bei AMD hab ichs gemeldet, da kriegt man aber kein Feedback ob das aufgenommen und/oder bearbeitet wird.

Vielleicht solltet ihr das auch tun - dann wandert die Prio vielleicht bissle nach oben oder es schaut überhaupt mal jemand welches Bit das aus Versehen auslöst.

Wäre echt blöd wenn man seine VII weggeben müsste wegen so einem Treiberbug... Ich will mit der bis zur RT-Generation ziehen.

Die Karte ist echt ein Diesel - nicht die schnellste aber hau rein was du willst, es wird ohne groß zu murren geschluckt.


----------



## Methusalem (19. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Methusalem
> 
> Hast du unter der Grafikkarte Radeon VII auch einen 80mm Lüfter montiert, so wie ich,- oder keine Lüfter darunter verbaut.



Mein Gehäuse ist ein älterer ARC-Miditower mit 5x 140mm Lüftern, 1x unten, 1x Seitendeckel, 2x vorne, jeweils einblasend,  sowie 1x hinten und einer 240er AiO oben ausblasend.

Ein extra 80mm ist nicht eingebaut.


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei AMD hab ichs gemeldet, da kriegt man aber kein Feedback ob das aufgenommen und/oder bearbeitet wird.



Wir habens vor 3 Wochen schon reported.
Aber ich schätze die haben im Moment mit Navi schon alle Hände voll zu tun. Da läufts ja auch nicht grad rund.


----------



## Methusalem (19. September 2019)

Der Unterschied zwischen dem 19.7.3 und dem 19.9.2 ist krasser als erwartet.

GPU 1801, 1200 MHz Speicher, 968 mV, PT 0:

19.7.3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



19.9.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Unterschied ist mMn zu groß, als dass man ihn mit meinetwegen der aktuellen Mondphase begründen könnte.

Beim UV und Untertakten ist es eher umgekehrt, da liegt der 19.9.2 vorne, und zwar auch mit einem Vorsprung, der so hoch ist, dass er nicht allein durch die  10 MHz geringere Taktfequenz beim 19.7.3 (1740 MHz, 19.9.2 1750 MHz) erklärt werden kann:

19.7.3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



19.9.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (19. September 2019)

Wow, die R7 performt richtig gut in Gears 5. Die Frametimes sind übrigens vom Feinsten! Ich spiele in QHD und habe das Ultra Preset aktiviert gelassen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2019)

Wenn ihr mit dem 9.2 die selbe Leistung wollt müsst ihr den Takt etwas weiter anheben. Da gab's Änderungen am Abitrator. Generell würde ich aber  den 7.3 weiterhin empfehlen.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. September 2019)

Ich habe den 19.8.1 drauf und fahre damit sehr gut. 
Die 19.9er Treiber sind alle mit der Seven zum vergessen.


----------



## Methusalem (19. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit dem 9.2 die selbe Leistung wollt müsst ihr den Takt etwas weiter anheben. Da gab's Änderungen am Abitrator. Generell würde ich aber  den 7.3 weiterhin empfehlen.



Wie war das noch, 10 MHz GPU-Takt entpricht ~ 20 Punkten im Sup4K?

Dann müsste ich den Takt um ~ 35 MHz erhöhen, nur um auf das Resultat mit dem 7.3 zu kommen, und darf mich dafür auch noch von der schönen 968 mV Spannung verabschieden. 

Wenn für mich der 19.9er überhaupt noch in Frage kommt, dann nur fürs Untertakten mit massivem UV. Dafür taugt offenbar.


----------



## gaussmath (19. September 2019)

Mal ne dumme Frage. Kann man FIDELITY FX nur ingame aktivieren??


----------



## Edelhamster (19. September 2019)

Jo, FidelityFX muss vom Entwickler ins Game implementiert sein, wie es z.B. bei Borderlands 3, Rage 2 oder F1 2019 der Fall ist. Hat augenscheinlich den Vorteil, dass es auf allen Grafikkarten nutzbar ist.
Polaris und Navi Karten können darüber hinaus Radeon Image Sharpening über den Treiber forcieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über das Sternchen oben rechts im Adrenalin-Treiber gelangst du zum Treiber-Feedback.
Da kann man aktuell für einen erweiterten Produkt- und APi-Support von Radeon Image Sharpening stimmen. Wäre super wenn der Support seitens AMD noch auf DX11 und Vega basierende Grafikkarten ausgeweitet wird.


----------



## gaussmath (19. September 2019)

Wieso gibt's kein Image Sharpening für die R7?? Hab auch mal bei der Umfrage mitgemacht. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## sifusanders (19. September 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> War schon lang nicht mehr hier...
> 
> ...



Scheint bei Dir aber nochmal anders zu sein. Selbst nach neustart und Änderung des PT bleibt die Karte gelockt bei mir. 
Mit einem Work-around, wie bei Dir, könnte ich sogar noch gut mit leben ...


----------



## Edelhamster (19. September 2019)

@gaussmath: 
AMD gibt an, Sie wollen erstmal sehen in wie weit das Feature genutzt wird.
Ich denke Sie haben es aber längst für einen künftigen Treiber, spätestens im Round-Up zu Weihnachten, auch für Vega10&20 am Start. 
Nutzen es aktuell halt noch als weiteres Kaufargument für die neuen Navi´s.

Aber es kann ja auch mal andersrum gehen. Wenn ich nämlich gerade den Navi-Thread  verfolge haben wir dadurch, dass es nur Referenz-Karten der VII mit einheitlichem UEFI-Bios gibt, das Glück Sapphire TriXXBoost nutzen zu können, auch wenn diese nicht über Sapphire bezogen wurde. Da berichtet gerade einer seine PowerColor RedDevil 5700XT wird von dem Tool nicht supported


----------



## gaussmath (19. September 2019)

Wie jetzt, TriXXBoost  können wir nutzen? Und das erfahre ich jetzt erst?


----------



## Edelhamster (19. September 2019)

Give it a try 

In den von mir getesteten 4K-Szenarien gab eine über TriXX um 15% verringerte Auflösung einen Performanceschub von +30-40%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Jo, bitte Alle für RIS voten.
Momentan liegt Integerscaling vorn. Das würde ich net unbedingt haben wollen.

@Gaussmath
TB geht wohl nur für 16:9, falls Du am UWQHD sitzt.


----------



## gbm31 (19. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Scheint bei Dir aber nochmal anders zu sein. Selbst nach neustart und Änderung des PT bleibt die Karte gelockt bei mir.
> Mit einem Work-around, wie bei Dir, könnte ich sogar noch gut mit leben ...



Mich nervt das schon... Echt blöd dass du da gar nix machen kannst ausser default fahren...

We're not alone: [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 154 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


Der Schummelboost (  ) ist auch nix für mich - 21:9...


----------



## gaussmath (19. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> TB geht wohl nur für 16:9, falls Du am UWQHD sitzt.



Passt, hab die R7 an einem QHD Monitor.


----------



## BladeTNT (19. September 2019)

Habe auhc gemerkt das die OC Settings erst angenommen werden wenn man Sie nach jedem Windows Start einmal neu läd, und selbst dann läuft Sie bsp bei mir nur mit 1890-1915Mhz +-  anstatt mein 1950Mhz.
Hoffe das das noch gefixtz wird. Wir haben nicht umsonst gute 700€ bezhalt für eine Karte die mir irgendwie schon halb abgeschrieben erscheint.


----------



## sifusanders (19. September 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Habe auhc gemerkt das die OC Settings erst angenommen werden wenn man Sie nach jedem Windows Start einmal neu läd, und selbst dann läuft Sie bsp bei mir nur mit 1890-1915Mhz +-  anstatt mein 1950Mhz.
> Hoffe das das noch gefixtz wird. Wir haben nicht umsonst gute 700€ bezhalt für eine Karte die mir irgendwie schon halb abgeschrieben erscheint.



Was passiert, wenn ihr die settings das erste Mal einstellt? Läuft oc dann noch und geht erst nach einem Neustart nicht? Dann nach Neustart um 1 Wert verändern und zurück ändern?


----------



## BladeTNT (19. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn ihr die settings das erste Mal einstellt? Läuft oc dann noch und geht erst nach einem Neustart nicht? Dann nach Neustart um 1 Wert verändern und zurück ändern?



Ja nachdem neustart sind zwar die Settings eingestellt aber ingame läuft es dann sogar nur mit 1680Mhz ca sogar weniger als @Stock.. habe ich schon öfter gemerkt.
Habe aber auch oft das Problem das meine Settings bzw die Spannung sogar plötzlich richtig hoch eingestellt sind! Über die gestrichelte Linie (ca 1231mv).. darum checke ich nach jedem neustart erstmal meine Einstellungen


----------



## sifusanders (19. September 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ja nachdem neustart sind zwar die Settings eingestellt aber ingame läuft es dann sogar nur mit 1680Mhz ca sogar weniger als @Stock.. habe ich schon öfter gemerkt.
> Habe aber auch oft das Problem das meine Settings bzw die Spannung sogar plötzlich richtig hoch eingestellt sind! Über die gestrichelte Linie (ca 1231mv).. darum checke ich nach jedem neustart erstmal meine Einstellungen



Also beim erstmaligen Einstellen funktioniert es ja? Weil da hapert es schon bei mir ...


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Also beim erstmaligen Einstellen funktioniert es ja? Weil da hapert es schon bei mir ...



Mir gehts wie dir. Klappt auch schon beim ersten Mal nicht.


----------



## Minalion (19. September 2019)

Also ich muss nach jedem neuen oc Profil auch erst mal neu starten damit es funktioniert. Dachte das ist Standard so


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2019)

Minalion schrieb:


> Also ich muss nach jedem neuen oc Profil auch erst mal neu starten damit es funktioniert. Dachte das ist Standard so



Normal sollen die Einstellungen in Wattman instant übernommen werden. Ohne Neustart.

Wenn ihr das erste Mal Werte ändert, dann nicht neu starten sondern PC herunterfahren. Dann merkt er sich die Settings bzw. stellt nicht selbstständig irgendwelche Werte ein.
-> Voraussetzung: Es treten sonst keine Bugs auf 

Edit: schon strange, dass es bei jedem irgendwie nen bisschen anders läuft


----------



## BladeTNT (19. September 2019)

Gurdi sagte mal zu mir nach der Einstellung erstmal PC "Herunterfahren" da mit er richtig speichert. 
Und ich Persönlich habe dazu noch unter Windows  Energie Option  "schnellstart aktvieren (empfholen)"  AUS geschaltet. Da mit er alles in ruhe richtig speichert.
Seit dem läuft das besser


----------



## gbm31 (19. September 2019)

Bin auf Gurdis Rat zum 19.7.3 zurück - der tut.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. September 2019)

So. Letztes Fazit:

Nun abermals den 80mm als OUT Montiert
und die Hinteren 3 Slotblenden  entfernt und Lüfter selbst mit 3x Kabelbinder befestigt
Dies bringt teils höhere Temperaturen als Lüfter IN montiert, Ausserdem drehen die Seven Lüfter ein ganzes Stück höher da ihnen der Luftzug nach Innen fehlt 
da der Luftstrom nach hinten gebracht wird und die Warme Luft abgeführt wird, aber ebenso dabei auch die Frischluft miteingezogen wird.

Das hat zur Folge daß von Hinten Frischluft mehr bringt als warme Luft abgezogen wird.
Bei Morpheus und Co ist das Gegenteil der Fall!

Hier ein Bild:

https://abload.de/img/80mmlfteroutunterradeodk1f.png


----------



## BladeTNT (19. September 2019)

Also mein Kumpel hat Quasi exakt den selben Rechner wie ich (Hardware) und habe den gleich ein 60FPS Limit & UV reingehauen (nutzt eh nur 60Hz Monitor) das bringt extrem viel  also wer kein 144Hz Monitor ganz klar Limit rein.


----------



## RX480 (20. September 2019)

Ist sicher ein 4k-Moni.

Man könnte gerade mit TB auch rel. gut über den 60Fps bleiben.
Das wäre dann EnhancedSync. 
Kannst ja mal probieren wie 62..65 fps funzen.
und
In Games wo man oft unter 60 fällt würde ich mal 58 fps probieren = Freesync.
(falls der Moni/TV Freesync kann)

60 fps ist eher nur für Vsync. (mit Double/Triplebuffer falls die min Fps spiken)


----------



## gaussmath (20. September 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie habe ich die Seven als Gaming Karte wieder ein bisschen lieb gewonnen.  In Gears 5 schnurrt die wie ein Kätzchen. Hohe FPS und sehr glatte Frametimes. Im Gegensatz zur 2080 Ti kein Texturflimmern von mit Schnee bedeckten Oberflächen. Mein Mod mit dem Morpheus macht nach wie vor einen sehr guten Job. Um die 80° Hotspot und ein Delta von 20-23° zur GPU Temperatur. Läuft sehr leise, eigentlich so gut wie nicht hörbar. Bin echt begeistert von dem Schätzchen...

Ich habe übrigens den 19.9.2 installiert.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. September 2019)

@gauss bei dir ist die reguläre GPU-Temp um die 60°? Krass. Generell sind bei mir die Differenzen massiv höher. Wenn Junction bis zu 90° geht unter maximal-Last für ne Weile, dann ist die reguläre GPU-Temp meist bei 47 lol xD gradmal 20° über Raumtemperatur xD Ach alles komisch


----------



## gaussmath (20. September 2019)

Nach einer Stunde Spielzeit sieht's so aus, siehe Screenshot. Die Lüfter dümpeln bei 30-40% rum. Ich höre fast nichts.

Es war aber auch ein Akt ohnesgleichen, den Kühler an das Package durch Schleifen optimal anzupassen. Ich habe da tagelang dran gearbeitet. Ich hatte vor dem Mod eine Hotspot Temp von teilweise über 110°C. Die Karte ist regelrecht verglüht und dann gefreezt.

Edit: Ich habe noch eine Aufzeichung mit CX gemacht. Die Adaptive Standardabweichung liegt bei nur 3.3 FPS. P0.2 ist nur ca. 20 FPS von den Average FPS entfernt. Die Frametimes sind wirklich sehr glatt.

Edit1: P0.2 ist das, was bei Computerbase 99.8% ist. Wolfgang hat das als neues Perzentil eingeführt, um die Glattheit der Frametimes damit abzubilden.


----------



## Methusalem (20. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie habe ich die Seven als Gaming Karte wieder ein bisschen lieb gewonnen.



Sollte es Laminar Research gelingen, den Flusi X-Plane (das einzige Spiel, das ich _ernsthaft_ spiele)  von OGL vernünftig auf Vulkan zu portieren, hätte ich mit der Karte dank deren üppigem VRAM ausnahmsweise mal alles richtig gemacht.

Mehr Grafikkarte brauch ich nicht. 

Man muss sich halt mit der VII beschäftigen, dann kann man durchaus einiges aus ihr rausholen.


----------



## gaussmath (20. September 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt mit der VII beschäftigen, dann kann man durchaus einiges aus ihr rausholen.



Ich hatte viel geschimpft über die Seven, aber auch weil ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Karte gemacht hatte. Als Gaming Karte habe sie in der letzten Zeit gar nicht mehr genutzt. Jetzt wo der Ryzen 3600 am Start ist, steht genügend CPU Power zur Verfügung, um die GPU ordentlich auszulasten. Ich werde in Zukunft bestimmt häufiger mal das eine oder andere Game mit der Seven testen.

Edit: Man, man, man. Kaum habe ich die Karte gelobt, zickt der Treiber rum. Nach einem Systemabturz, kann ich keine Profile mehr einstellen. Der Takt ist auf 698MHz festgenagelt.


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2019)

Also Ich hab nun nochmal mit dem 19.9.2 einen Benchmark laufen lassen und so Leid es mir für alle Betroffenen tut, meine Sieben taktet ganz normal hoch. Hab mal versucht alles relevante auf einen Screenshot zu bekommen in der Hoffnung das es hilft. Kann ja nicht sein das es bei 80% läuft und bei 20% treten seltsame Fehler auf. Mein System ist in der Signatur und die Sieben wird mit dem MorePowerVII_77+ von der RTG betrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Nicht Wundern hab einfach die Sieben schnell Hoch gedreht. Kein Austesten, kein gespeichertes Profil.


----------



## gbm31 (20. September 2019)

Hast du im Wattman hochgestellt und dann gebencht?

Weil so geht es bei mir auch. Nur nach dem Neustart ist die Karte blockiert obwohl die Kurve im Wattman unverändert ist.


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2019)

Beides. Egal wie ich es mache es läuft bei mir fehlerfrei. Einzige was ich ab und zu habe ist der übliche Treiberreset wenn der Rechner mal zwei Tage aus war.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. September 2019)

Radeon Trixx 7.0 downgeladen und echt Nice das Tool
Metro Exodus mal probiert und die Einstellungen sind echt Toll.

Zudem den unter der Grafikkarte verbauten 80mm Lüfter als IN erneut montiert, da bleiben die Lüfter doch recht angenehm bei der Radeon VII
im Bereich 1550 bis 2200 mit Ausreiser auf 2650 U/Min in etwa.

Somit bleibt die Seven fix bis RDNA 2 Custom Karten kommen werden. 
Dies dürfte locker noch mindestens ein Jahr dauern.

Hoffentlich kommt RIS noch für Vega und sobald die Navi Treiber gefixt
sollten sie sich mal bitte um die Seven Karte wiederum kümmern und das Enorme Potential zumindest versuchen Optimal auszunutzen.
Denn Geil ist die Karte Allemal!


----------



## Methusalem (21. September 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also Ich hab nun nochmal mit dem 19.9.2 einen Benchmark laufen lassen und so Leid es mir für alle Betroffenen tut, meine Sieben taktet ganz normal hoch. Hab mal versucht alles relevante auf einen Screenshot zu bekommen in der Hoffnung das es hilft. Kann ja nicht sein das es bei 80% läuft und bei 20% treten seltsame Fehler auf. Mein System ist in der Signatur und die Sieben wird mit dem MorePowerVII_77+ von der RTG betrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unglaublich, bei mir funktioniert's plötzlich auch mit dem 9.2 einwandfrei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was geht da nur vor?


----------



## Methusalem (21. September 2019)

Na ja, vielleicht etwas zu früh gefreut, denn nachdem ich mein übliches 24/7-UV-Profil (GPU 1750 MHz@900 mV, Speicher 1200 MHz, PT 0) aktiviert hatte und es danach erneut mit 2000 MHz@1150 mV versuchen wollte, blieb der Takt bei 1658 MHz hängen. Dann habe ich einen Treiberesett veranlasst (alles auf default), und danach wieder die 2000 MHz usw. eingestellt, und siehe da, die Karte taktet anstandslos hoch. Und das ist  reproduzierbar. Es ist zwar immer noch keine vollkommen zufriedenstellende Lösung, aber immerhin ist OC ohne Taktzwangsbegrenzung auf diese Weise relativ simpel möglich.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2019)

Wie siehts denn aus wenn Ihr das einfach in ner PPT File verwendet? Scheint ja am PL zu liegen.


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2019)

Vllt. muss auch mit jedem Treiber das Profil neu erstellt werden.

btw. 
Passend zu der Beobachtung von BladeTNT wie gut 60fps läuft kann man auch mal AntiLag probieren.
Fand im Video von Willi das Bild zu Lag@fps ganz interessant.
Es gibt quasi keinen Unterschied zw. 45 und 60fps! (very nice für meine 50fps)
Bf5 hab ich net, konnte aber in SWBF2 nix Negatives feststellen.


----------



## blautemple (21. September 2019)

Zum Antilag:

YouTube


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2019)

Net schlecht!
Wäre auch mein Gedanke, das Fps-Limit sinnvoll ca. 3 Fps unter Durchschnitt zu legen. (mal abgesehen von kühler/leiser)

Nur ab und zu kommt halt mal richtig Action/Partikel und dann ist man doch wieder kurzzeitig bei 100% GPU-Last.
Muss man halt selbst ausprobieren. Overwatch ist sicher net heavy genug.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. September 2019)

Mein Radeon VII Chip ist wohl echt ne Krücke
1075 mV für1901 mHZ
1045 mV für 1850 Mhz

Dabei läuft der Lüfter stets mit 2920 U/min und dennoch knapp 80 Grad und T-Junction 108 bis 112 Grad

964 mV für 1720 Mhz läuft dagegen wirklich kühler und vor Allem Bedeutend Leiser



Aber Karte ist wirklich schnell unterwegs bei 1901 Mhz Setting!


----------



## RX480 (22. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dabei läuft der Lüfter stets mit 2920 Mhz



What!
Der Lüfter läuft 2920 Millionen mal 1/s? 
Wo gibts Die?


----------



## Edelhamster (22. September 2019)

Sind euch eigentlich auch schonmal die Temperatur-Unterschiede beim HotSpot je nach gewählter Auflösung aufgefallen?
Will jetzt nicht übertreiben, aber in WQHD-Auflösung bleibt meine Karte auf diesem wohl 6-8°C Kühler als in 4K^^
War mir mal im TimeSpy-Stresstest (WQHD) aufgefallen. Die Temp´s waren iwie viel besser als im gewohnten 4K-Anwendungsfeld.
Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? (non OC)


----------



## RX480 (22. September 2019)

Klingt normal. In WQHD sind net alle Shader ausgelastet. Dito SpeicherController.


----------



## sifusanders (22. September 2019)

Ich habe tatsächlich einen work around gefunden.

Die neue Version von more Powerplay tables hat einen frequency Reiter. Wenn dort die frequenz eingetragen wird, taktet die gpu tatsächlich wie sie soll! Vgpu hab ich händisch gesetzt!


----------



## DARPA (22. September 2019)

Du meinst MorePowerTool ?

Beschreib doch mal genauer. 
Also in Wattman Kurve wie gewünscht einstellen (Takt und Spannung) und zusätzlich in MPT GFX Maximum auf den Wunschwert ?


----------



## sifusanders (22. September 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Du meinst MorePowerTool ?
> 
> Beschreib doch mal genauer.
> Also in Wattman Kurve wie gewünscht einstellen (Takt und Spannung) und zusätzlich in MPT GFX Maximum auf den Wunschwert ?



Habe bei der frequenz meinen gewünschten Wert im mppt eingetragen. Dann sppt schreiben. Im wattman meine vgpu gesetzt


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sind euch eigentlich auch schonmal die Temperatur-Unterschiede beim HotSpot je nach gewählter Auflösung aufgefallen?
> Will jetzt nicht übertreiben, aber in WQHD-Auflösung bleibt meine Karte auf diesem wohl 6-8°C Kühler als in 4K^^
> War mir mal im TimeSpy-Stresstest (WQHD) aufgefallen. Die Temp´s waren iwie viel besser als im gewohnten 4K-Anwendungsfeld.
> Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? (non OC)



Ja 4k ist bedeutend heißer.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. September 2019)

@Gurdi

Wie glättet man bitte bei der Radeon VII am Besten die Taktraten daß der Takt so stabil als Möglich bleibt und keine großen Aussetzer nach unten erfolgen.
Dank!


----------



## JSXShadow (23. September 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sind euch eigentlich auch schonmal die Temperatur-Unterschiede beim HotSpot je nach gewählter Auflösung aufgefallen?
> Will jetzt nicht übertreiben, aber in WQHD-Auflösung bleibt meine Karte auf diesem wohl 6-8°C Kühler als in 4K^^
> War mir mal im TimeSpy-Stresstest (WQHD) aufgefallen. Die Temp´s waren iwie viel besser als im gewohnten 4K-Anwendungsfeld.
> Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? (non OC)



Das kommt aber drauf an. RE2 und DMC5..4k mit 70+ FPS oder WQHD mit 140+ FPS..dann brennt bei mir WQHD wesentlich härter rein, aber dann ist das Gesamtsystem auch wesentlich höher ausgelastet, vlt deshalb


----------



## gbm31 (23. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wie glättet man bitte bei der Radeon VII am Besten die Taktraten daß der Takt so stabil als Möglich bleibt und keine großen Aussetzer nach unten erfolgen.
> Dank!



PT Limit entsprechend setzen damit das nicht begrenzt, und Kühlung. 

Dazu müsstest du umbauen und nicht immer nur dich beschweren dass du eine Gurke hast - so eine hab ich auch.


----------



## RX480 (23. September 2019)

Mit TrixxBoost sollte doch auch die Ref. in 4k@85% klar kommen.
Falls der Moni Freesync beherrscht Fps-Limit =58. Wenn net (alter TV), dann Vsync an. AntiLag je nach Game testen.

Falls noch net geschehen, auch mal die Globalen und Gameprofile bei den Texturen und Tess. optimieren:


----------



## JSXShadow (23. September 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> PT Limit entsprechend setzen damit das nicht begrenzt, und Kühlung.
> 
> Dazu müsstest du umbauen und nicht immer nur dich beschweren dass du eine Gurke hast - so eine hab ich auch.



Stimmt, so schlecht ist seine ja gar nicht, hab schon wesentlich schlechtere gesehen.

Takt-Stabilität hängt eigentlich zu 99% von der Kühlung ab. Powerlimit sollte eher selten erreicht werden, besonders dann, wenn man eh übertaktet. Das Powertarget einfach so hoch drehen wie möglich, wird eh nur das genutzt, was benötigt wird.


----------



## RX480 (23. September 2019)

Wolltest Du net mal ein finales Bild mit Riser posten?


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wie glättet man bitte bei der Radeon VII am Besten die Taktraten daß der Takt so stabil als Möglich bleibt und keine großen Aussetzer nach unten erfolgen.
> Dank!



Hast du denn reale Drops oder sind das  evtl. Lediglich Auslesefehler.


----------



## RX480 (23. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mein Radeon VII Chip ist wohl echt ne Krücke
> 1075 mV für1901 mHZ
> 1045 mV für 1850 Mhz
> Dabei läuft der Lüfter stets mit 2920 U/min und dennoch knapp 80 Grad und T-Junction 108 bis 112 Grad



Er soll sich halt ein Setting machen, wo Er net immer ans Temp.Limit anstösst.
Kann doch net so schwer sein, Lüfter und Spannung auf T-Junction = 105°C einzustellen.


----------



## JSXShadow (23. September 2019)

Ja, dabei hat er sich ja die Frage schon selbst beantwortet. Geht die Junction über 109° dann taktet die Karte runter. Immer. Wenn die Junction immer unter 105° bleibt, wie du auch schon sagst, dann sollte der Takt zumindest in Sachen Temp relativ stabil sein.


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Habe bei der frequenz meinen gewünschten Wert im mppt eingetragen. Dann sppt schreiben. Im wattman meine vgpu gesetzt



Ich habs auch grad getestet mit 19.8.2 und JA es funktioniert 

Danke fürs finden und teilen 

Die September Treiber werde ich trotzdem erstmal meiden. Aber jetzt sind wir immerhin wieder frei bei der Wahl.


----------



## JSXShadow (23. September 2019)

So, bitte @RX480 So siehts aktuell aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

Das ja mal ne Cool Box. Da frieren die Komponenten ja bald.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. September 2019)

Echt Genial

Probiert mit Fixer Lüfterkurve:
1825 Mhz  1,025 mV - Lüfter bis max. 65 Prozent.
Takt bleibt stabiler um die 1740 bis gar 1815 Mhz und ereiche ich 77 und 107/110  Grad T-Junction

@Gurdi
Welches Setting würdest Du bitte exakt Fahren, auch wenn die Lüfter bis 2920 oder gar 3050 U/min drehen können.

Für 1720 und 962 mV und max. 2550 U/Min von Anfang an  erreiche ich zwar nur 1670  bis 1690 Mhz aber GPU bleibt relativ kühl bei max. 71 Grad, T-junction um die 95 - 98 Grad.
Rechne man merkt die ca. 120 Mhz an Takt kaum bis oft gar nicht.


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich habs auch grad getestet mit 19.8.2 und JA es funktioniert
> Danke fürs finden und teilen
> Die September Treiber werde ich trotzdem erstmal meiden. Aber jetzt sind wir immerhin wieder frei bei der Wahl.



Der 19.9.2 ist seit gestern als WHQL draussen. Sollte als Neuinstall funzen.

edit:
Erfreulicherweise gibts mal wieder ein Vulkan-Game: 4k@TB sollte >60fps laufen
The Surge 2 тест GPU/CPU | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU

btw.
Zu "Echt Genial" über mir, da bin ich nur noch sprachlos. TJ 110°C.
Er sollte mal den Thread lesen!
Vermutlich ist bei 980-990mV schon Ende Fahnenstange = TJ<108°C.
Lüfter so hoch wie erforderlich. Muss net ein fester Wert sein, aber den Anfangswert schon rel. hoch.
3000U/min ist ja wohl nix für 24/7.
Übrigens sind durch das EOL die GPX-Kühler rel. preiswert: 79,94€
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung, Befestigung'/'Montage
Das Schnellverschluss-System ala Shadow sollte doch auch gehen?
(Befüllung über die MagiCool)


----------



## JSXShadow (24. September 2019)

@ATIR290 EGAL WAS DU TUST, DIE JUNCTION !!MUSS!! UNTER 108° CELSIUS BLEIBEN. Ansonsten taktet die Karte nach unten. Jedes Setting was heruntertaktet ist ein instabiles Setting. Junction muss unter 108° bleiben, alles andere spielt keine Rolle.

@RX480 Ja, Wasser und die Radis und die Schläuche kommen nicht auf Temp, auch nach 8h Stresstest aufs gesamte System (GPU 80° Junction und CPU um die 80° as well). Alles ein wenig Lauwarm, das wars aber auch 

The Surge 2..mhm, da scheint aber noch was zu gehen..oder die Seite ist broken..fast alle Vegas und die Navis sind in der gleiche Performance-Klasse..kaum Unterschiede in allen Auflösungen...das ist weird


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Echt Genial
> 
> Probiert mit Fixer Lüfterkurve:
> 1825 Mhz  1,025 mV - Lüfter bis max. 65 Prozent.
> ...



Hast du mal den Kühler nachgezogen nach ner Aufwärmphase damit sich das Pad besser andrückt?


----------



## gbm31 (24. September 2019)

Puh... Wenn ich das lese... 

Ich fahre ja im Alltag ein "Schonsetting" mit effektiven mind. 1900MHz damit die TJ max. 90 hat (in Games meist um die 80)...


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> The Surge 2..mhm, da scheint aber noch was zu gehen..oder die Seite ist broken..fast alle Vegas und die Navis sind in der gleiche Performance-Klasse..kaum Unterschiede in allen Auflösungen...das ist weird



Zu h2o: 
Falls Du mit RDNA2 dann auf Fullcover gehst finde ich die oben angeführte Lösung mit der Magicool direkt am Radi befestigt net schlecht und kannst den Radi(x) weiter nutzen.
(x)Hier mal was Ähnliches mit Magicool + 360er:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-360-erweitern-klein-projekt.html#post9991046

Zu Surge2:
Da funzt halt GCN normal und es zählt nur Takt x Shader in 4k. (Mem-Takt?)
Wenn die R7 beim Test keinen hohen Takt hatte ist die LC dann nah dran.
(wenn das Game@Vulkan sparsam ist, laufen die Grakas auch net ins PT sondern haben evtl. nen guten eff.Takt)

Bei mir ist die Seite net broken. Mal noch 1440p , falls Du die Info wolltest:


----------



## BladeTNT (24. September 2019)

Also ich habe mir The Surge 2 gestern für die PS4 ausm Saturn geholt (lag da noch ungeräumt im Karton.. einfach rein gegriffen und ab zur Kasse, haha  ) 
Da muss echt ein Patch her, Tearings, Texture Nachlader,  und FXAA oder ähnliches wäre nicht schlecht...


2.
Und wegen der Seven Takt Problematik (bsp 1650mhz etc) einfach die Wattman Profil Settings beim PC start erneut laden und dann funtzt das wieder ganz normal in den Spielen


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

Hattest Du das Profil erst nach der letzten Treiberinstallation neu angelegt oder war Das schon älter?

Aus dem Karton gibts wohl Rabatt?


----------



## gbm31 (24. September 2019)

Ich erstelle meine 2 Profile immer neu - ich hab die Werte ja im Kopf bzw sind die alten Profile entsprechend benannt und dienen als Vorlage. 

Ich sitze die September-Treiber ebenfalls aus und versuche es erst mit dem 19.10 wieder, notfalls mit MPT.


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

Falls wirklich in der Registry ein falscher Takt drin steht, könnte man mal mit MemTweak schauen,
ob der Wert mit Wattman übereinstimmt.(weiss allerdings net, Wo genau MemTweak nachschaut)
Release GUI Version Beta3 (x64 / x86) . Eliovp/amdmemorytweak . GitHub


----------



## ATIR290 (24. September 2019)

@RX480

Echt Genial

Da meinte ich das Bild des Gehäuses vom User JSXShadow
inkl. der 8 Lüfter.

Nun, endlich Final Settings unter 100 Grad TJunction, 1765 mit 980 mV und Lüfter maximal 62%  (2820 U/Min)
da vorher eben noch die TJ zu 101 Grad erreichte.


Bild: finalsetting-tjunter10qj6r.png - abload.de


PS:
Geiler Preis für Wasserkühler
Aber sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus.
lieber Luft und Nie Probleme mit Flüssigkeiten am PC

Dennoch EK vormontiert und mit 2+ Ghz wäre schon ein Geiles Kärtchen  

EK-Vector Radeon VII RGB - Nickel + Acetal  – EK Webshop


----------



## bigburritoboy (25. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, endlich Final Settings unter 100 Grad TJunction, 1765 mit 980 mV und Lüfter maximal 62%  (2820 U/Min)
> da vorher eben noch die TJ zu 101 Grad erreichte.
> 
> 
> Bild: finalsetting-tjunter10qj6r.png - abload.de



hast du nicht im Navi-Thread geschrieben, dass deine VII verkauft ist und ne Nitro geordert wurde?

Edit:

gefunden: ATIR:  "Radeon VII verkauft und eine 5700 XT Nitro geordert
Sowas mach ich doch gerne für Euch  

476 Euro heute in Italien bei uns."


----------



## ATIR290 (25. September 2019)

War ein Joke, denn die VII ist für meine Bedürfnisse da FreeSync 4K Monitor LG 27UD68-P /B doch die erste Wahl.
Obwohl mich die Nitro+ reizt, aber dann kommt RDNA 2 in einem bis eineinhalb Jahren und rüste erneut auf.
Will die Karten so um die 2 Jahre behalten in der Regel.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, endlich Final Settings unter 100 Grad TJunction, 1765 mit 980 mV und Lüfter maximal 62%  (2820 U/Min)
> da vorher eben noch die TJ zu 101 Grad erreichte.
> 
> PS:
> ...



Nun zum eigentlichen Problem zurück:
Hält jetzt die Graka den Takt besser?

bzgl. h2o
Die Idee war ja, wieder die Erweiterungssets (Schläuche) von Alphacool zu nehmen.
Da gibts mit den Schnellkupplungen auch keine Matscherei. (siehe link in Post#5836)

Das einzige Problem was wohl hin und wieder auftreten kann sind undichte Blindstopfen am Radi.
(bei echten Montage/Fertigungsfehlern beim Hersteller)
Man könnte das Set vorher ausserhalb des PC`s aufbauen + befüllen und nen Probelauf machen.
Dann hinterher nur an den Schnellkupplungen trennen und einbauen.


----------



## BladeTNT (25. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hattest Du das Profil erst nach der letzten Treiberinstallation neu angelegt oder war Das schon älter?



Habe ein neuen erstellt, weil beim laden vom älteren Profil stand "fehler altere version bla bla" oder sowas


----------



## gbm31 (25. September 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich einen work around gefunden.
> 
> Die neue Version von more Powerplay tables hat einen frequency Reiter. Wenn dort die frequenz eingetragen wird, taktet die gpu tatsächlich wie sie soll! Vgpu hab ich händisch gesetzt!



Vielen Dank! Tut!

Ausführliche Beschreibung: 19.9.2 installieren, Morepower-Tool ebenfalls, das Rom der VII laden (kann man mit GPU-Z speichern), im Reiter Frequency die gewünschte GPU Frequenz (anstatt 1800) eingeben, in der Reg speichern.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Tut!
> 
> Ausführliche Beschreibung: 19.9.2 installieren, Morepower-Tool ebenfalls, das Rom der VII laden (kann man mit GPU-Z speichern), im Reiter Frequency die gewünschte GPU Frequenz (anstatt 1800) eingeben, in der Reg speichern.



Muss mal testen ob mein VSR Bug endlich mal behoben wurde mit dem 9.2er, wenn ja werd ich mir das mal genauer anschauen. Bisher hatte ich jedoch keine Probs in der Richtung, aber schon mal gut ne Workaround zu haben. Aktuell gehen mir die Treiber ziemlich auf den Keks muss ich sagen.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. September 2019)

Nutzt Ihr eigentlich alle Trixx 7.0 auf der Radeon VII


----------



## DARPA (25. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nutzt Ihr eigentlich alle Trixx 7.0 auf der Radeon VII



Nö, Resolution Scaling kennt bei mir nur eine Richtung 

Ansonsten bringt Trixx auf der 7 ja keinen Mehrwert. Bei Hawaii war das noch anders.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

YES, 
ist mit nur Ref.Kühler auf jeden Fall für 4k sinnvoll.

Darpa@h2o hat leicht reden. Wäre mal interessant welche Auflösung Er nutzt.
Mit 1440p macht TB noch net so viel Sinn.


----------



## DARPA (25. September 2019)

1440p hab ich schon mit der 290X genutzt  Wenn auch nicht durchgängig.

Jetzt schon ne ganze Weile UHD
Mir reichen aber auch 60 fps.

Ich bin da locker, jeder wie er will. Hauptsache wir haben Spaß.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Mit Freesync@h2o gehts ja auch.

Wer allerdings nen TV ohne FS hat, der kann mit der Ref die 60fps(Hz)net so gut halten.
Und Tearing ist unangenehm.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Meine 290er durfte sich fleissig durch UHD quälen, die arme 1060 auch


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Früher war soundso Alles besser. (wie immer)
Eyefinity


----------



## sifusanders (26. September 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Tut!
> 
> Ausführliche Beschreibung: 19.9.2 installieren, Morepower-Tool ebenfalls, das Rom der VII laden (kann man mit GPU-Z speichern), im Reiter Frequency die gewünschte GPU Frequenz (anstatt 1800) eingeben, in der Reg speichern.



Freut mich, dass es bei Allen funktioniert. Ich hab sonst nämlich auch alles erdenkliche ausprobiert 
Lasse erstmal den 19.9.2 drauf, da ich tatsächlich atm ein wenig Borderlands suchte. Konnte wirklich eine ~10% Steigerung der Framerate erkennen.

PS (Falls wer auch Borderlands spielen sollte, mein Epic Name ist sifusanders)


----------



## gbm31 (26. September 2019)

Ja, ich habe auch wegen der Performance wieder auf den aktuellen gewechselt, obwohl ich eigentlich auf den Oktober-Treiber warten wollte.

In Greedfall hatte ich mit dem 19.7. weniger FPS als mit dem aktuellen.  Auch wenn der aktuelle in Benches wie Superposition schlechter performt. Aber wer spielt denn schon Benches...


----------



## Minalion (26. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit Freesync@h2o gehts ja auch.
> 
> Wer allerdings nen TV ohne FS hat, der kann mit der Ref die 60fps(Hz)net so gut halten.
> Und Tearing ist unangenehm.



Also mein TV hat kein FS, leider erst ab 55 Zoll, ref Karte, 60fps sind da kein Problem, hab ja auch ordentliches oc drinn.  Natürlich ist die Karte bisschen laut. wenns doch mal nicht reicht einfach über den Treiber auf 55 oder 50 fps stellen, schon ist das tearing weg. Oder doch mal 2 Einstellungen von ultra auf hoch.

Vor allem durch die tollen frametimes der VII läuft das doch super


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Es ging um die Frage , ob ein zwei Regler zurück oder lieber mal TB testen.
Das die Seven durch den geilen Speicher gute Frametimes hat, ist natürlich hervorragend.

Wenn Dein TV auch ne 4k Auflösung@50Hz mitmacht ist Das natürlich hilfreich.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. September 2019)

Meist ist es von der Qualität her besser solche Leistungsfresser Optionen wie Volumetrische Lichter und Nebel zu reduzieren, bevor man die Auflösung reduziert. Bei RE2 war das Krass mit den Vol. Lichtern. In UHD hatte ich mit Max manchmal drops auf unter 40 FPS, meist im Bereich von 60FPS, mit Vol. Lichtern einfach auf Mittel dann niemals mehr unter 60, meist FPS über 70-80. Optisch kein Unterschied.

PS: Dazu noch ein Schwenk aus meiner V56 zeit..damals Witcher 3 in UHD versucht zu spielen mit perma 40+ FPS und dafür die Auflösung um 20% verringert. Dazu muss man sagen, ich hab einen 28" AOC UHD-Monitor, also massiv bessere Pixeldichte als ein 55+" Fernseher, sitze aber auch nur im Schnitt 80-100cm entfernt. Dennoch, mir ist direkt Kantenbildung aufgefallen und wenn es etwas gibt das ich hasse, dann ist es Aliasing...das hat mich bei Spielen wie FF15 massiv genervt, dort war das AA immer Müll, sogar mit 8k Downsampling in Diashow war nur Aliasing zu sehen...Jesus xD


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Shadow 1+
Vol. Geschichten sind stark Partikellastig, wo man ohne FS die 60fps net halten/nutzen kann.
Also sollte man je nach Game und Moni/TV/Abstand entscheiden. 
Und kann auch Beides gleichzeitig nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

Das ist das gute am PC, man kann alles individuell konfigurieren. Oft lohnt es auch mit AMD GPU´s MSAA deutlich zu reduzieren und dafür eher Downsampling zu nutzen, MSAA über 2x kostet unverhältnismäßig Leistung auf Radeons.


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Metro 2033 Redux is currently available for free on PC | OC3D News
(ab Oktober)

edit: weil Steam sich net auskäst halt über EPIC. Game läuft.

edit: erstmal zwischendurch Ghost Recon Breakpoint "OpenBeta" for free bis zum 29.9.
(Gute Idee von Gaussmath)

btw.
man kann bei sehr schlechten Games auch mal was Außergewöhnliches probieren.
Bei HuntShowdown gehen mir die verwaschenen Texturen auf den Keks.
Habe mal im Gameprofil AA überschrieben und 2x MSAA probiert.
Gras ist zwar krissliger aber Texturen an/in Häusern und Fernsicht nach m.E. besser.
(Wasser zwar auch schlechter, aber net mein Primat)


----------



## Eyren (28. September 2019)

Wie ich neue Hardware liebe.... Board und CPU getauscht und meine Sieben hängt sich bei jeder Einstellungsänderung auf.


Na versuchen wir mal DDU und einen cleaninstall. Ich will doch benchen!

€dit sagt: So Treiber läuft alles ist fein nun kann die Nacht beginnen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wie ich neue Hardware liebe.... Board und CPU getauscht und meine Sieben hängt sich bei jeder Einstellungsänderung auf.
> 
> 
> Na versuchen wir mal DDU und einen cleaninstall. Ich will doch benchen!
> ...



Den 3900er hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst 
Aber vor Dezember keine Zeit


----------



## Eyren (29. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den 3900er hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst
> Aber vor Dezember keine Zeit



Ist echt nen schönes Teil, hab es erst mal nur alles auf stock und irgendwie bekomm ich heute Nacht auch keinen Kopf rein. Fieber Husten Schnupfen bah. Da macht denken keinen Spaß


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist echt nen schönes Teil, hab es erst mal nur alles auf stock und irgendwie bekomm ich heute Nacht auch keinen Kopf rein. Fieber Husten Schnupfen bah. Da macht denken keinen Spaß



Das wird bei mir auch noch ein dickes Projekt dran, Speicher, oard, CPU Tuning und an die Subtimings beim Ram will ich auch dann ran. Das dürfte feine P99 geben mit der Seven dann


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

Das Frauchen von E bekommt von mir den PC-Builder -Award!


----------



## Eyren (29. September 2019)

Ich werds dem Frauchen ausrichten! 

Sobald ich gesund bin werde ich mich auch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen einfach um noch ein bisschen mehr aus der Sieben zu kitzeln. Momentan klappt aber einfach gar nix bei mir außer permanent bluescreens. 

Der Kopf ist einfach dicht und mein erstes Gigabyte Board was ich je hatte. Dazu nich die neue Technik der Ryzen mit der ich mich kaum bis gar nicht beschäftigt habe.....


Ach ich glaub ich lasse das einfach alles meine Frau  machen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2019)

Hmm du hast das Aorus Elite sehe ich, ist bei mir seit dem Test in der PCGH eigentlich auch in der engeren Auswahl. Das MSI Gaming WiFi sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Eyren (30. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm du hast das Aorus Elite sehe ich, ist bei mir seit dem Test in der PCGH eigentlich auch in der engeren Auswahl. Das MSI Gaming WiFi sieht auch gut aus.



Das schlimme ist ich könnte dir noch nicht einmal den kauf dieses Boards genau begründen. Die ganze CPU Geschichte ist ja sowieso schräg. Wir waren bei meinen Schwiegereltern zu Besuch und sprachen halt über Computer da mein Schwiegervater gerne Aufbau-Strategiespiele spielt. Irgendwann meinte ich nur das mein 6700k langsam in manchen Spielen an seine Grenzen stößt (Stichwort Anno1800 Wuselfaktor) meine Frau fragte dann was für eine CPU so ein Spiel denn schaffen könnte und ich meinte halt das ein R9 3900x wohl die beste Wahl wäre. 5min später hielt meine Frau mir ihr Handy mit der Kaufbestätigung per Mail hin......


Nun hat meine Frau soviel Ahnung von PC's wie ich vom MakeUp und ich stand da mit theoretisch neuer CPU aber ohne Kühler, Mainboard und passenden Ram. Nun funktioniert so ein männliches Gehirn ja bekanntlich anders und bei mir brach Panik aus.

Immerhin wurde die Lieferzeit der CPU mit !NUR! 1monat angegeben. Also hieß es schnell reagieren um alle Komponenten zu organisieren.  Am selben Abend noch am Handy die Suche gestartet. Parameter waren schnell gesetzt: "X570, 200€-350€ und lieferbar sofort."

Nun so ist es das Aorus Elite geworden. Über die Spezifikationen des Boards hab ich mich dann zwei Wochen später informiert als die Panik langsam abgeklungen ist.

Ram und Wasserkühler hab ich dann auch 2std. nach Erhalt der CPU gekauft nachdem mein System völlig zerlegt vor mir lag und mein Hirn langsam realisierte das der 1151 Kühler nicht mal mit Kabelbindern auf der am4 Plattform halten möchte.....


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2019)

Anno zeigt meinem Skylage auch klar die Grenzen auf, damit ist er endgültig fälli geworden auch wenn er eigentlich für vieles noch ausreichend wäre. Aber der HTPC muss eh mal ein Upgrade erfahren, von daher.


----------



## Eyren (30. September 2019)

Ich spiele Anno noch nicht einmal...... momentan spiele ich wenn überhaupt WoW classic.... das braucht zwei Kerne und irgendwas im Bereich RX460 um vernünftig zu laufen.

Aber verratet das ja nicht meiner Frau


----------



## JSXShadow (30. September 2019)

Ach Eyren, so ging mir das auch. Hab mich die letzten Wochen mit Ni No Kuni 1 Remastered beschäftigt...während des Spielens ging keine Temp auch nur über 30 Grad..so ausgelastet war mein System   Ni No Kuni 2 mit 155FPS in WQHD treibt da schon besser die Temps, da geht die Junction auch mal auf 90 nach 6h am Stück und Minimaldrehzahl der Lüfter.

PS. Was ich jedem an Herz legen kann: Code Vein..absolute Obergeiles Souls-like game. Sieht hammer aus und ist generell hammergeil und sauschwer, wie es sich gehört! Optisch auch in Ordnung


----------



## Eyren (30. September 2019)

Joa ich lass meine Sieben auch momentan schön auf 1800MHz bei 980mV laufen weil die Karte einfach nirgendwo irgendwie gefordert wird.

Selbst bei der COD-MW open Beta lief das Spiel entspannt mit 80fps aufwärts was mir bei meinem 75Hz Monitor völlig ausreicht.


----------



## JSXShadow (30. September 2019)

Ich hab mich so an mein 2Ghz-Setting gewöhnt xD ich lass das einfach immer drin, FPS-Limit universell immer 155, mehr macht, wie du schon gesagt hast, keinen Sinn. Über die Hz-Range des Monitors hinaus ist ziemlich nutzlos.

Ich seh das dazu auch immer noch als Benchmark..halt super Langzeit-Stresstest


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Der Kopf ist einfach dicht und mein erstes Gigabyte Board was ich je hatte. Dazu nich die neue Technik der Ryzen mit der ich mich kaum bis gar nicht beschäftigt habe.....
> Ach ich glaub ich lasse das einfach alles meine Frau  machen.



https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...eiber-Ryzen-Threadripper-Master-Tool-1114278/

Bei der geringen Auslastung reicht Dir sicher Standardsetting, seit dem neuesten Bios geht ja der Boost.
Chipsatztreiber soll wohl auch immer wichtig für Graka sein.


----------



## Eyren (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...eiber-Ryzen-Threadripper-Master-Tool-1114278/
> 
> Bei der geringen Auslastung reicht Dir sicher Standardsetting, seit dem neuesten Bios geht ja der Boost.
> Chipsatztreiber soll wohl auch immer wichtig für Graka sein.



Danke. Chipsatz und Bios habe ich selbstverständlich direkt nach dem Einbau auf den aktuellen stand gebracht. Das Ryzenmaster hab ich mir angeschaut allerdings lasse ich momentan erstmal die Finger vom rumspielen. 

Wie gesagt für WoW reicht es auch so und denke ab morgen Ghost Reacon Breakpoint auch.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Mit 19.9.3 auf jeden Fall. (kommt heute Abend, incl. RIS)


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit 19.9.3 auf jeden Fall. (kommt heute Abend, incl. RIS)



Oh
Erzähl mehr.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Hat openSuse auf Reddit gelesen und bei guru3d stehts auch.
(den Txt von guru3d habe ich im Vegathread mal gepostet)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh
> Erzähl mehr.



Radeon RX auf Twitter: "Later today we'll be releasing Radeon Software 19.9.3, with support for @GhostRecon Breakpoint, as well as Radeon Image Sharpening support for @AMD Radeon RX Vega graphics cards including Radeon VII.  Stay tuned for the download link!… https://t.co/FSX2arTJx0"


----------



## ATIR290 (30. September 2019)

Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.9.3 Download & Discussion | guru3D Forums

RIS für Radeon Vega!


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Eyren,
Deine Frau hat zu schnell gekauft. (jetzt gibts Goodies)
AMD ups Ryzen's gaming value with up to two free games and Xbox Game Pass | OC3D News


----------



## Eyren (1. Oktober 2019)

Verdammt.... kein Verlass mehr auf die Ehefrauen! Das schreit nach Rosenkrieg.

Dieses XBoX Dingen war bei mir auch schon dabei aber ist direkt von der Platte geflogen.
Ich frage mich halt wirklich was bei Microsoft nicht stimmt.
Habe mehrfach zu verschiedenen Zeiten versucht ein Spiel dort mit diesem xbox-pass runter zu laden aber die downloadraten waren so unterirdisch das ich dachte ich installiere von Floppydisc.

Naja und Gears 4 mit 133GB geschätzte Downloadzeit 2 Tage...... Öhm nein sorry nicht im Jahre 2019 bei einer 100.000er Leitung.

So ich schweife ins offtopic ab.

Jemand schon ordentlich RIS getestet? Sieht nun jedes Spiel so gut aus wie mit einer gtx 1050 und performed wie auf einer gtx560ti? Denn wir wissen ja nur nvidia liefert Qualität.


----------



## JSXShadow (1. Oktober 2019)

Also die Game-Bundles die AMD macht sind immer stark wie sau 

Nachher gleich den Treiber testen, per Direkt-Update, hoffe läuft dann alles


----------



## BladeTNT (1. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen!

Also habe den neuesten TReiber drauf aber "Radeon Bildschärfen" also Image Sharpening. 
Egal ob aus oder an ich sehe NULL unterschied? Ist das bei euch auch so? Egal ob DX 11-12/ Vulcan


----------



## gaussmath (1. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Also habe den neuesten TReiber drauf aber "Radeon Bildschärfen" also Image Sharpening.
> Egal ob aus oder an ich sehe NULL unterschied? Ist das bei euch auch so? Egal ob DX 11-12/ Vulcan



Hast du auch die Auflösung runtergeschraubt? Mach mal Renderscale auf 80% und vergleiche dann.


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

GRB  und F1 sollte richtig gut aussehen. Hatte nur die GRB-Beta mit FideliyFX getestet.
Da funzt sicher 4k@RIS very nice.(auch wenns Widerspruch gibt, 85% Scaling)

Performance dürfte RIS kaum kosten, weils über RapidPackedMath läuft.

RIS sollte ja nur in DX12+Vulkan funzen. In DX11 nur einfaches Sharpen+TB.


----------



## BladeTNT (1. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Auflösung runtergeschraubt? Mach mal Renderscale auf 80% und vergleiche dann.



Ist dennoch kein Unterschied bei mir.  Mache immer Screenshots zum vergleich.
Allerdings habe ich den Treiber nur drüber installiert und nicht komplett neu


----------



## gaussmath (1. Oktober 2019)

Man kann ja nicht erwarten, dass sich der AMD Treiber einfach installieren lässt *und* dann auch noch funktioniert!


----------



## JSXShadow (1. Oktober 2019)

Ok, also mach ich doch Neuinstallation


----------



## BladeTNT (1. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ok, also mach ich doch Neuinstallation



So habe mit DDU und so mal neu installiert 

Jetzt geht es 
Anmerkung:  Man muss das Spiel neu starten bevor die Einstellungen übernommen werden


----------



## JSXShadow (1. Oktober 2019)

Das sieht schon ordentlich aus. Performance-Impact? Der Unterschied ist subtil aber sofort wahrnehmbar, sau geil!


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
und bitte auch nochmal mit 85% die Bilder und Performance.


----------



## Minalion (1. Oktober 2019)

Wow super cool muss ich nachher auch mal bei Borderlands 3 ausprobieren. Ich brauch dann aber dx12  oder??


----------



## JSXShadow (1. Oktober 2019)

KA..müsste man noch testen obs auch mit DX11 funzt oder gar DX10, man hört ja aktuell so und so...also bislang nur definitiv DX12. Dann stellt sich die Frage, ob man DX11-besser performende Spiele trotzdem in DX12 spielt für RIS.


----------



## BladeTNT (1. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe es bis jetzt nur in Metro Exodus hin bekommen...  in Rage 2, Alien Isolation,  Borderlands 3 ging es nicht.   Falls ich es hinbekomme sage ich bescheid mit Pics natürlich


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Alien Isolation ist doch DX11. 
Wenn dann sollte man erstmal nach DX12 schauen.

Warum Rage2@Vulkan net funzt ? In StrangeBrigade wirds beworben. Momentan auch preiswert:
Strange Brigade Deluxe Edition kaufen - MMOGA

btw.
Cashback-Aktion für ASUS Board+CPU-Bundle:
Damit rechnet sicher u.U. auch ein 3800X +B450.
(zusätzlich: der 3800X bekommt ein Game mehr als der 3700X von AMD spendiert)
ASUS TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING, Mainboard
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, Prozessor boxed


----------



## JSXShadow (1. Oktober 2019)

so hab per DDU entfernt un dneu installiert..aber wo finde ich die RIS Option denn nun? xD

NVM, gefunden unter Anzeige xD

Ich hab noch nicht direkt verglichen, aber RIS wertet Control und SOTTR doch schon ordentlich auf. Alles ist deutlich schärfer und wirkt plastischer  nice! Mein Takt hält der neue Treiber nun auch, also kann ich zufrieden sein! ^.^

PS: Gefühlt läuft Control nun auch tatsächlich ein wenig besser von der Performance her als mit dem alten Treiber + nun ist ja auch noch RIS an. In SOTTR hat mich RIS genau 1 AVG FPS gekostet lol..also nix, aka ich lass es perma an.
PSS: Das Ganze funzt in TimeSpy auch, mal in TSExtreme getestet, ich verliere durch RIS genau 60 Graphics Score. Von 4864 auf 4804..also quasi nix


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2019)

Sieht doch gut aus, macht die gute VII noch stärker als die Karte eh schon ist


----------



## JSXShadow (2. Oktober 2019)

Jawoll! FInd ich auch nice, richtig gutes Feature


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (2. Oktober 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.9.3 Download & Discussion | guru3D Forums
> 
> RIS für Radeon Vega!



Cool ich brauch die Portierung nicht mehr, muss nochmal schauen welches Direct X funzt und welches nicht...


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Oktober 2019)

RIS 19.9.3 Treiber Installiert
Max Lüfter 2230 U/min
GPU 1690  bis 1710  Mhz
0,980 Volt

T-Junction unter 100 Grad, ganz selten 102 Grad
Nun Passt Takt und auch immer Stabil gehalten, war bissl Auslese Fehler denke ich auch vom 19.7.1-er Treiber

Bin Hochzufrieden und mit auch 1802 Mhz läuft mit 1,080 Volt nun durch, vielleicht gar weniger.
Taktet dann um die 1750 bis 1760 Mhz und T-Junction um 110 Grad, dafür muss ich Lüfter höher drehen lassen, mit 2650 U/min dann wiederum unter 100 Grad.

Danke An Alle Beteiligten.
Geile Karte mit RIS nochmals Geiler für uns End-User.


ScreenShot:
Bild: 19.9.3finalewerte37kvt.png - abload.de


----------



## RX480 (3. Oktober 2019)

Nutz  jetzt noch TB in 4k und dann reicht auch Deine Ref. sehr gut aus für 24/7.
SAPPHIRE TriXX Software


----------



## JSXShadow (3. Oktober 2019)

Kann die Ansicht teilen, meine Karte läuft nun auch stabiler und seltsamerweiße verbraucht weniger Strom, aber gleiche Leistung. Ab und an hatte ich in Ni No Kuni 2 auch ,al peaks bis 94° Junction, seit dem Update nicht mehr über 87° gekommen und 284W max statt 303W.


----------



## DARPA (3. Oktober 2019)

Neuer Treiber läuft. OC Bug hab ich immer noch, aber MPT regelt 

Hab mir RIS mal in SOTTR angesehen, da ich das eh grad zocke. Knallt schon gut rein. Details und Strukturen stechen besser hervor. Durch die Schärfe strahlt auch alles mehr und wird klarer. 
Ich finds geil. Performance Drop sind ~1.5 %. Geht klar 

Monitor UHD @ 32''




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten läuft die 7 unauffällig und souverän. 

Als mir Ende 2018 die 980Ti endgültig zu langweilig wurde, gabs nichts am Markt was mich begeistern konnte. 
Da hab ich mich nach ner Titan V umgeschaut. Bestes Angebot was ich bekam war 1.800,- inkl. EK Waterblock. Aber so durch bin ich dann doch nicht.

Und dann hielt Lisa Su plötzlich diese Karte in den Händen und mir war sofort klar, du bist es


----------



## Minalion (3. Oktober 2019)

ich hoffe ich komm am Samstag auch mal zum Testen  der Treiber hört sich bis jetzt ja ganz super an


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Oktober 2019)

Jupp, kommt verdammt Gut weg.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2019)

Im Grunde läuft der 19.3er rund, leider habe ich immer noch meinen VSR Bug und auch mit MPT kriege ich keine automatische Lüfterkurve definiert die was taugt.
Es ist echt ätzend.


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2019)

Und nicht vergessen zu voten für


> Radeon Image Sharpening Expanded Support for Products or APIs




@Gurdi: Sobald du die Lüfterkurve verstellst geht kein VSR oder wie war das? Schon strange


----------



## bigburritoboy (4. Oktober 2019)

um mich auch wieder mal einzubringen: ich hab mich ebenfalls an den aktuellsten Treiber gewagt und aktuell läuft meine Karte bei 1950mHz mit 1085mv und Speicher 1100. In Division 2 nach längerer Zeit junction Max. bei 76° und Verbrauch 245W.
Gerade den Verbrauch find ich richtig strange. Ich hab vorher teilweise Peaks bis 310W gehabt. Die sind verschwunden. Wenn ich mal wieder Lust zum probieren hab, werd ich ev. schauen, ob ich die 2000mHz oder drüber mit akzeptablen Werten stabil bekomm. Im Moment bin ich happy und RIS schaut echt gut aus in Division 2!


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2019)

Noch ein Vergleich aus FH4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen zu voten für
> 
> 
> 
> @Gurdi: Sobald du die Lüfterkurve verstellst geht kein VSR oder wie war das? Schon strange



Es geht schon, nur ich habe starkes Flickering, fast wie wenn das Bild permanent im Intervall verschwinden würde. Das Feature ist so nicht nutzbar, das verstellen ist auch nicht unbedingt das Problem, sobald ich aber die Lüfterkurve auf Manuell stelle gehts los. Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht.Ich hab schon alles versucht, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Eyren (5. Oktober 2019)

Platz 5 in meiner Setupklasse.... Ich bekomme die süße Sieben einfach nicht ohne throttling auf über 2175MHz.

Search

so macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Du hast langsam Luxusprobleme. Pryde 3x zählt nur als Einer. Gratuliere zu Platz 3!

btw.
für 569€+64€:
XFX AMD Radeon VII, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N Plexi light fuer die Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## JSXShadow (5. Oktober 2019)

Da fühl ich mich gleich so schwachbrüstig  auch wenn ich mit dem Graphics Score mithalten kann. Naja, Zen 3 wird es dann werden, je nachdem ob Intel nochmal nachlegt bis dahin, 3xThreads per Core und Quad-Channel, da kann man nur schwach werden, das lohnt sich dann auch richtig 

PS: Hab mit dem Treiber aktuell das problem, dass er ab und an die Spannung auf 1,218V setzt, egal was ich auch im MPT einstelle. Da wird auch meine Karte mit AiO etwas warm  bleibt aber noch unter 109° Junction. Ich sollte jetzt ggf nochmal testen, wie weit ich komme mit der VII, neue Treiber, kalte Raum-Temps...aber Ni No Kuni 2 und Code Vein...+sigh+ zu viel zu tun


----------



## BladeTNT (5. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Treiber aktuell das problem, dass er ab und an die Spannung auf 1,218V setzt, egal was ich auch im MPT einstelle,



Das Problem habe ich schon sehr lange bestimmt jeden 3-4 neu start, auch mit älteren Treibern, deswegen immer nach jeden neu start einmal kurz checken sonst sitzt er auch bei mir auch auf 1.218v xD


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich schon sehr lange bestimmt jeden 3-4 neu start, auch mit älteren Treibern, deswegen immer nach jeden neu start einmal kurz checken sonst sitzt er auch bei mir auch auf 1.218v xD



Habs seit dem 19.3er auch. Langsam nervts.


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es geht schon, nur ich habe starkes Flickering, fast wie wenn das Bild permanent im Intervall verschwinden würde.



Sowas kommt bei mir nur vor, wenn FS off ist und die Frequenz zu niedrig ist.
Unter Anzeige/Techn. Daten  gibts den ganz genauen Wert der Auflösung.
(voher natürlich auf dem Desktop schon mal einstellen)
Bei RTSS habe ich zum Bsp. für 49,9835 dann 49,984 eingestellt.
Bei SWBF2 hab ich auch mal aus Spass exakt den Wert in den Settings gesetzt = funzt.
Sind eigentlich Methoden aus der Vsync-Zeit um das Buffering zu reduzieren.
(unter C.\..\RTSS\Profil in der Datei Global kann man den Denominator ändern)

edit: 
Zusätzlich kann man auch mit Scanline sync  mit ca. X/2 probieren. Wert = Hz/2


----------



## Eyren (5. Oktober 2019)

Setzt der bei euch nur die Spannung auf 1.218V oder macht der einen kompletten Treiberresett?

Scheinbar bin ich mit meiner ja echt gesegnet was Treiber angeht, hatte weder den Boostbug noch ändert er irgendwelche Werte.

Einzige was ich halt seit release der Sieben habe ist das der Treiber sich regelmäßig bei Kaltstart des Rechners verabschiedet.  Lief mal eine Zeit besser mit höherer mind. Spannung aber ist jetzt seit 3 Treibern wieder komplett da.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sowas kommt bei mir nur vor, wenn FS off ist und die Frequenz zu niedrig ist.
> Unter Anzeige/Techn. Daten  gibts den ganz genauen Wert der Auflösung.
> (voher natürlich auf dem Desktop schon mal einstellen)
> Bei RTSS habe ich zum Bsp. für 49,9835 dann 49,984 eingestellt.
> ...



Bringt nichts, es hat nichts mit der SyncRange zu tun, Ob Sync on oder Off spielt dabei keine Rolle. Es hängt ausschließlich an der Lüftersteuerung. Offenbar bin ich aber auch recht alleine mit dem Problem.


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich schon sehr lange bestimmt jeden 3-4 neu start, auch mit älteren Treibern, deswegen immer nach jeden neu start einmal kurz checken sonst sitzt er auch bei mir auch auf 1.218v xD


Das wiederum hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Settings merkt er sich.
Treiber ist mir auch noch nie abgeschmiert.

Dafür hatte ich mit 19.7.3 als auch mit dem 19.9.3 schonmal den Fall, dass der HBM nur mit 600-800 MHz lief. Performance dabei voll im Arsch, daran hab ich es wenigstens direkt gemerkt. Reboot und alles wieder gut.

Aber in der Regel läuft sie normal. Wenn auch scheinbar bei jedem von uns etwas anders 


Übrigens RIS in FH4 ist auch ein Traum. Man kann plötzlich so weit und so klar in die Ferne schauen. Auch die Bodentexturen profitieren enorm.

Finde RIS auch nicht überzeichnet, kein Flimmern, genau richtig. Negativ ist es mir bisher nur in Bäumen bzw. Blattwerk aufgefallen.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Oktober 2019)

@Gurdi

Im TotalComander Versteckte Dateien Anzeigen lassen und Alles von AMD löschen
Sind 6 verschiedene Ordner.


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

@Eyren
Kannste mal bitte nachschauen, ob Du auch so ne erstaunliche Anzeige bekommst?
3DCenter Forum - News? Die Radeon VII kann jetzt PCIe 4.0?
(evtl. wirds dann doch noch mit Dez.-Treiber und mit den neuen Bios für die Boards)


----------



## Eyren (5. Oktober 2019)

Jop sieht bei mir identisch aus.

Yeah wäre doch was meine erste PCI-e 4.0 Komponente im Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (5. Oktober 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Jop sieht bei mir identisch aus.
> 
> Yeah wäre doch was meine erste PCI-e 4.0 Komponente im Rechner.
> 
> ...




Bei mir ebenfalls  4.0 und GPU-Z  3.0


----------



## Minalion (5. Oktober 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Einzige was ich halt seit release der Sieben habe ist das der Treiber sich regelmäßig bei Kaltstart des Rechners verabschiedet.  Lief mal eine Zeit besser mit höherer mind. Spannung aber ist jetzt seit 3 Treibern wieder komplett da.



Das Problem hatte ich auch aber seit den letzten beiden Treibern ist es nicht mehr aufgetreten, lustig das es bei mir jetzt andersrum ist. 


Mit dem aktuellen Treiber läuft die Karte absolut stabil auf 1900 ohne Bewegung nach unten oder oben ist mittlerweile ein ganz anderes Bild im Wattman Diagramm


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

Uii, das wäre nen Ding 

Könnt Ihr mal testen indem Ihr manuell auf 3.0 stellt im Bios und das ganze bencht. Odyssey spricht z.B. in FHD gut auf den Slot an.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Oktober 2019)

1900 Mhz in welchen Settings
Gerade Metro mit 1650 bis 1700 Gezockt und Temp ging im Tunnel bei den Spinnen doch wieder auf 76 bis 78 und 106 Grad T-Junction rauf.


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Man könnte zumindestens mal bei AMD den 4.0 für Seven auf die Wunschliste für den Weihnachtstreiber setzen.
Dummerweise ist das Feature net auf der Feedbackpage. Müsste man wohl über reddit machen.
zur Not:
Es würde ja auch reichen, wenn hellm und Co. nen Hack finden könnten.


----------



## Minalion (5. Oktober 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 1900 Mhz in welchen Settings
> Gerade Metro mit 1650 bis 1700 Gezockt und Temp ging im Tunnel bei den Spinnen doch wieder auf 76 bis 78 und 106 Grad T-Junction rauf.



Borderlands 3 4k  die Karte läuft mit 1925 im treiber 1058mV 1100 hbm T-Junction max 102 Grad


----------



## JSXShadow (5. Oktober 2019)

Um PCIe 4.0 zu testen immer den 3DMark Test dafür verwenden, das ist am Eindeutigsten. Hab auch gaaaanz selten mal nen Hänger beim Kaltstart, aber das wars auch, selber auch keinen Treiberreset, die VCore fliegt einfach auf 1,218V und fertig, alle anderen settings sind so wie ich sie gesetzt habe 

Alles net schlimm, meist mach ich meinen Rechner einmal am Tag an und der läuft dann bis ich ihn nicht mehr brauche, jeden Tag Rinse and Repeat, hab immer HWInfo auf anyways, also fällt mir das schnell auf


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2019)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon jemand gepostet hat,
aber von EK sind gerade unter anderem die Wasserblöcke für die Radeon 7 deutlich reduziert.
Also falls jemand noch keinen Block hat aber gerne einen hätte -> Vector RTX 2080 & Vector Radeon VII - Water Blocks - Clearance  – EK Webshop


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Oder für normale Ansprüche:
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | Eisblock GPX | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Um PCIe 4.0 zu testen immer den 3DMark Test dafür verwenden, das ist am Eindeutigsten. Hab auch gaaaanz selten mal nen Hänger beim Kaltstart, aber das wars auch, selber auch keinen Treiberreset, die VCore fliegt einfach auf 1,218V und fertig, alle anderen settings sind so wie ich sie gesetzt habe
> 
> Alles net schlimm, meist mach ich meinen Rechner einmal am Tag an und der läuft dann bis ich ihn nicht mehr brauche, jeden Tag Rinse and Repeat, hab immer HWInfo auf anyways, also fällt mir das schnell auf



Wäre halb gut wenn das mal jemand validieren könnte ob die Karte wirklich mit 4.0 angesprochen wird.


----------



## Eyren (6. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wäre halb gut wenn das mal jemand validieren könnte ob die Karte wirklich mit 4.0 angesprochen wird.




Also ich bin ehrlich keine Ahnung wie ich das testen soll. 3DMark zeigt mir grundsätzlich PCI-e 3.0 an, ebenso GPU-Z. Lediglich der Wattman brabbelt von PCI-e 4.0.


----------



## RX480 (6. Oktober 2019)

Wäre nur der Featuretest bei 3dMark.

Ist eh nur Spekulation gewesen, das AMD mal ausversehen 4.0 freigeschaltet hat.
Wenns keinen Druck über reddit gibt, wird AMD wohl net offiziell Sowas  machen.


----------



## Eyren (6. Oktober 2019)

Ah kannte den gar nicht. Wird installiert und ich melde mich.


€dit sagt: PCI-e 3 0 mit 14,2x GB/s


----------



## Elistaer (6. Oktober 2019)

Kurzes antesten von Ghost Recon Breakpoint und es hat sich viel getan seit der beta die FPS sind jetzt stabiler und auch flüssiger. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (6. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Kurzes antesten von Ghost Recon Breakpoint und es hat sich viel getan seit der beta die FPS sind jetzt stabiler und auch flüssiger.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Jaja Breakpoint mein Sorgenkind.  Wie sieht es da bei dir im Schnitt aus?

Ich zocke auf 3440x1440 hab Einstellungen soweit angepasst im Schnitt auf "hoch" unnötigen Kram wie tesse runtergedreht und komme im Schnitt so zwischen 55-70fps.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Jaja Breakpoint mein Sorgenkind.  Wie sieht es da bei dir im Schnitt aus?
> 
> Ich zocke auf 3440x1440 hab Einstellungen soweit angepasst im Schnitt auf "hoch" unnötigen Kram wie tesse runtergedreht und komme im Schnitt so zwischen 55-70fps.



Scheint ja recht fordernd zu sein. Hat jemand eigentlich mal probiert die SOC Spannung auf der VII zu senken?


----------



## Eyren (6. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Scheint ja recht fordernd zu sein. Hat jemand eigentlich mal probiert die SOC Spannung auf der VII zu senken?



Gott sei dank ist das Spiel so unglaublich gut das ich es nach nur 4std. wieder von der Platte geworfen habe.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab endlich den Fehler mit VSR behoben!
1800p+FS2 HDR+RIS =SauGeil


----------



## openSUSE (6. Oktober 2019)

Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2019)

Mit CRU alle Settings des Displays gekillt.


----------



## RX480 (6. Oktober 2019)

War wohl noch älteres Zeugs von vor dem Firmwarewechsel? C32-->C27

Woher nimmt jetzt W10 die Infos zum Moni, werden die automatisch neu angelegt?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> War wohl noch älteres Zeugs von vor dem Firmwarewechsel? C32-->C27
> 
> Woher nimmt jetzt W10 die Infos zum Moni, werden die automatisch neu angelegt?



DerMonitor meldet ja selbstständig, als Treiber fungiert nun der Standard Display Treiber. Das hatte ich aber alles schon vorher mal versucht gehabt,offenbar ändert der neuere Treiber auch einige Monitorwerte,zumindest lese ich nun mit CRU veränderte Daten aus. Der Zusammenhang zur Lüftersteuerung erschließt sich mir dennoch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

Wer noch auf h2o umbauen möchte findet derzeit nen preiswerten Unterbau im Qutlet für 529€:
XFX AMD Radeon VII, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | Eisblock GPX | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder 
machts wie Shadow mit dem Eiswolf, falls schon ein Eisbär im Sys:
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M02 - Black | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

edit:
Das Einzelstck für 529€ ist weg.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. Oktober 2019)

529 für die VII? Das ist ein Schnapper! Da würde ich die Karte auch den NAVI-Karten vorziehen bei aktuellen Preisen!


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

Da hat auch gleich Eine/Einer zugeschlagen!
(war bestimmt die Frau von Eyren, die möchte halt auch mal ne Seven)


----------



## Eyren (7. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hat auch gleich Eine/Einer zugeschlagen!
> (war bestimmt die Frau von Eyren, die möchte halt auch mal ne Seven)



Nene meine Frau ist extrem zufrieden mit ihrer Sapphire RX480 Nitro+

RX480 steht halt für Kompetenz!


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

AMD könnte auch mal ne Graka mit 24GB HBM bauen. Den HBM von Samsung wirds wohl so ca. 2021 in Serie geben, hoffentlich.(bei big Navi glaub ichs noch net)

Samsung reveals 12-layer 3D-TSV chip breakthrough - Huge implications for HBM memory | OC3D News
(nimmt nur genauso viel Platz weg wie ein bisheriges 8GB Modul)


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

Naja die 16 sind ja aktuell schon OP.


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

Keine Frage, mit der Seven seid Ihr schon gut aufgestellt!
Da könnt Ihr in Ruhe bis 5nm warten.(so ca.  Ende 2021/Früjahr 2022)

Finde Es gut, das gaussmath immer mal ein paar Frametimes postet.
(Er hat ja inzwischen seine "abgebrannte" Seven wieder lieb.)


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Oktober 2019)

Gibt immer mal wieder Games die nicht so drall auf der VII laufen. Gescheite Leute wissen dann aber, welche "Leistungsfresser"-Optionen AUS müssen und dann flufft es wieder  Die Performance in Breakpoint ist ja unter aller sau..dafür sieht das Spiel net wirklich dolle aus. Denke in diesem Fall liegts am Spiel, da die Performance auf jeder GPU müllig ist.

PS: Obwohl UE4, Code Vein läuft wie Butter, auch auf den anderen Vega-Karten. Die VII erreicht fast schon 2080Ti Performance, was in Anbetracht der Engine sehr überraschend ist


----------



## BladeTNT (8. Oktober 2019)

Gute morgen zusammen

Zeit für Kaffe  und neuen Treiber: *"Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.1 Optional"*


----------



## JSXShadow (8. Oktober 2019)

Nix interessantes für mich dabei, daher werde ich den Treiber skippen, aber ich bin natürlich gespannt was ihr zu berichten habt


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Oktober 2019)

Da gibt es ja endlich mal ein Lebenszeichen von Arcturus. -> About MI100 : New Radeon Instinct.

Ob AMD mit der MI100 die 10.0 TFLOPS FP64 Hürde knackt?^^

edit: Der 19.10.1 verhält sich bei mir bislang unauffällig.


----------



## RX480 (8. Oktober 2019)

Das wird wohl eine sehr spezialisierte Workstation-Geschichte. (auf Wunsch von Semi Conductor Kunden)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Arcturus (7nm, NextGen nach Navi, 2020)

Im Prinzip ist es gut, das WS und Gaming jetzt getrennte Wege gehen. Da kann man die Chipfläche besser auf die Anforderungen trimmen.
Die Seven hatte halt ein mue too much WS in sich. RDNA2 wird wohl für Gaming die weitere Richtung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2019)

Mal was Offtopic, hab endlich den scheiß Treiber geknackt.Sieht doch lustig aus oder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Oktober 2019)

Die Radeon VII, mit einer DP-Beschneidung auf nur 1:4, wird defintiv  eine unwiederbringliche Ausnahme gewesen sein. Wahnwitzige 3,5 TFLOPS im  Consumer-Bereich, wo Mi50/60 oder auch ein GV100 im Vergleich auf runde  7,0 TFLOPS kommen, zu aber ganz anderen Preisen. Der ECC-HBM fehlt  der VII aber natürlich.
Vega56/64 waren noch auf 1:16 beschnitten (0,84 TFLOPS) und eine RTX2080 gar auf 1:32 (0,35 TFLOPS).
Mit RDNA sind die Zeiten günstiger DP-Leistung nun aber auch bei AMD wieder vorbei. 

Wenn  Arcturus dann nichtmal mehr eine 3D-Engine an Board hat, wie RX480´s  Link aus den bisherigen Informationen vermutet, kann ich den Chip für  mich wohl zu den Akten legen 

@Gurdi: Adrenalin 19.7.2 aufm Schleppi geht ja mal echt in Ordnung  
Versteh gar nicht wo das Problem für Intel liegt, dass die offiziell noch aufm 18.12.2 für die Vega M hängen. Möglicherweise Lizenzgebühren? Ist so ein sauberer Schnitt, nach Ende 2018 kam da nichts mehr 

edit: witzig, unterstützt der Intel Core™ i7-8809G mit Radeon™ RX Vega M tatsächlich Intel Quick-Sync?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2019)

Witzig vor allem die Konstellation aus der Treiberversion samt Intelbranding 

Der Prozzi unterstützt Quicksync, es ist ja auch noch zusätzlich die interne Intel Gpu vorhanden. Wo ich die Navi via Thunderbolt dran hatte, hab ich quasi 3 Grakas parallel gehabt.


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2019)

Da hatte Raja sicher schon den neuen Vertrag in der Tasche. 
Trotzdem ne gute Koop der Beiden = Türöffner für AMD bei Mobil.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2019)

Meine APU läuft nun DEUTLICH besser als vorher, vor allem in Anno1800 sind das Welten zum standrad 18.12 von Intel.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi wie hoch läuft Deine Karte
1900 oder 1950 Mhz ?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gurdi wie hoch läuft Deine Karte
> 1900 oder 1950 Mhz ?



Meine Seven? 2029@1100mv und 1227HBM.
Das ergibt real etwa 1980Mhz Core.

Immo nutze ich aber wegen Anno mein Balanced Profilmit 1985@1055mv und 1227HBM.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Oktober 2019)

Dann hast ja eine ASS Karte
Hut ab, da bist 300 Mhz schneller unterwegs als ich auf der GPU


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2019)

Ja bin durchauszufrieden.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Oktober 2019)

Meine mit 1720 Einstellung  mit effektiven 1680 bis 1690 Mhz und Lüfter zu 2270 U/Min maximal
GPU Temp 74 bis 76
T-Junction 101 bis 105 Grad

Dies Alles mit 962 mV
Also ist meine eine Krücke oder Zumindest Unterstes Mittelmaß!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab schlicht ne gute Kühlung


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Oktober 2019)

Nun, aber auch den bedeutend Besseren Chip bei der GPU (Chipgüte)


----------



## RX480 (10. Oktober 2019)

Ist doch klar das Gurdi@Morpheus ganz Anders drauf ist.

Das sind zum wiederholten Male sinnlose Fragen/Vgl. von A.
Er hat Es ja noch netmal geschafft TrixxBoost zu testen. Dann spielt 100MHz weniger keine Rolle.


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich lass meinen Speicher übrigens mit 1221 MHz laufen, weil das genau 1.250 GB/s Transferrate ist. 
Schön fürs Auge


----------



## sifusanders (10. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Seven? 2029@1100mv und 1227HBM.
> Das ergibt real etwa 1980Mhz Core.
> 
> Immo nutze ich aber wegen Anno mein Balanced Profilmit 1985@1055mv und 1227HBM.



Top! über 2020mHz bei nur 1100mV alle Achtung.

Meine läuft bei ca 1112 bei 2004 bei max 90° tjunc in Spielen (Eiswolf). Kommt noch dazu, dass ihc nur grützigen Samsung HBM habe


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab schon Glück mit dem Chip.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Oktober 2019)

Man kann aber trotzdem sagen, dass wir alle ung in der gleichen Region agieren. Alles um die 1.1V für 2Ghz ist sehr in Ordnung!


----------



## Chanks (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein bisschen rum gespielt  

Ich komme auf 2050MHz (eingestellt ->effektive dauerhafte 2005MHz) Coreclock bei 1,112V (geht bestimmt noch etwas nach unten). 

Sind 1,112V sicher, oder schon eher problematisch? Die Stabilität habe ich mit 10 Folgen Firestrike Extrem Stability Test geprüft. Temperatur sind 58 Grad GPU (86 Grad Junction) und 57 Grad auf dem HBM. SoC und VRM´s dümpeln jeweils irgendwo zwischen 54-63 Grad rum. 

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

Edit.: Habt ihr auch bei HWInfo das Problem das die VR VDDC Temp deutlich höher ist als die anderen VRM´s?


----------



## sifusanders (11. Oktober 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder ein bisschen rum gespielt
> 
> Ich komme auf 2050MHz (eingestellt ->effektive dauerhafte 2005MHz) Coreclock bei 1,112V (geht bestimmt noch etwas nach unten).
> 
> ...



Wahnsinns TJunc - nehme an ist Fullblock? Bei mir sind tatsächlich alle Temps besser - bis auf die Tjunc mit dem Eiswolf, leider also die Wichtigste ...  Meine Karte ist da verhältnismäßig echt ne krücke - hab immer mal wieder Probleme dass ich einfach nen bsod (schwarzer bildschirm und sound läuft weiter dann neustart nach ein paar Sekunden) oder bluescreen (video driver) kriege - egal wie hoch ich die vCore einstelle. Passiert sehr selten und unregelmäßig - ich kann noch nicht genau ausmachen woran es liegt. Vermutlich ist es also der HBM (Samsung) der einfach ******** ist.

LG
Mark


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2019)

Alles bis 1,15 V ist absolut unkritisch, auch hohe Ströme hält die Karte problemlos aus.


----------



## Chanks (11. Oktober 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Wahnsinns TJunc - nehme an ist Fullblock? Bei mir sind tatsächlich alle Temps besser - bis auf die Tjunc mit dem Eiswolf, leider also die Wichtigste ...  Meine Karte ist da verhältnismäßig echt ne krücke - hab immer mal wieder Probleme dass ich einfach nen bsod (schwarzer bildschirm und sound läuft weiter dann neustart nach ein paar Sekunden) oder bluescreen (video driver) kriege - egal wie hoch ich die vCore einstelle. Passiert sehr selten und unregelmäßig - ich kann noch nicht genau ausmachen woran es liegt. Vermutlich ist es also der HBM (Samsung) der einfach ******** ist.
> 
> LG
> Mark


Ja, ist der EK Block  

Naja, Firestrike Ultra in der Intensität ist kaum vergleichbar mit normalen Spielen von den Temps, ich habe ja zudem auch die Temperaturen im Loop wirklich maximalst belastet (40 Grad Wassertemp) um zu sehen wo die Reise hin geht. Wenn ich jetzt GTA oder Monsterhunter zB spiele kannst du von allen Temperaturen nochmal 5-15 Grad abziehen (Junction dann so 73 maximal)


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2019)

Fahre seit Monaten 1.15 V ohne Probleme. Ist bei den schlechten Exemplaren ja fast schon stock voltage ^^

Und ja, der EK Block performt sehr gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2019)

TJ von 72 ist schon Nice.


----------



## Eyren (11. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie bekomme ich immer mehr das Gefühl ich muss nochmal Wasser lassen.

2050MHz/1200MHz@1150mV resultiert bei mir in 90°C Hotspot. Zwar erstmal nur im FS Ultra aber trotzdem mimimi.

War doch die falsche Entscheidung mit der MX2 als WLP.


----------



## Chanks (11. Oktober 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich immer mehr das Gefühl ich muss nochmal Wasser lassen.
> 
> 2050MHz/1200MHz@1150mV resultiert bei mir in 90°C Hotspot. Zwar erstmal nur im FS Ultra aber trotzdem mimimi.
> 
> War doch die falsche Entscheidung mit der MX2 als WLP.



Genau die nutze ich auch  Das entscheidende ist doch eher die Wassertemperatur dabei und da hat eben DARPA mit seinem MORA mehr zu bieten wie der 280er und 360er bei uns xD


----------



## Eyren (11. Oktober 2019)

Naja klar ist insgesamt bei dauerhafter Last die Kühlung mit einem MoRa deutlich effektiver aber die 90°C sind nach dem ersten Durchlauf. 

Da hat mein Wasser grade auf 30.6°C geheizt.

Aber trotzdem werde ich mir irgendwann zwei Löcher in den Keller bohren und mir dann da unten einen MoRa freischwebend vor das Kellerfenster nageln..... DANN reden wir mal über Wassertemperaturen!


€dit sagt: Fahre jetzt 2051MHz/1200MHz@1125mV im  FS Ultra stabil. Das spart 3°C


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2019)

Ja, meine Hat Stock genau 1,146 Volt!


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> €dit sagt: Fahre jetzt 2051MHz/1200MHz@1125mV im  FS Ultra stabil. Das spart 3°C



Temperaturen am besten mit Gaming testen. 

FS Taktraten sind leider nicht immer real world stabil  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (11. Oktober 2019)

Joa das ist soweit klar. Das Problem mit FS und Spielen bei der Stabilität ist ja insbesondere bei der süßen Sieben bekannt.


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2019)

Süße Sieben, das gefällt mir  


Sie kann es übrigens doch 


			
				GPU-Z v2.26.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Fixed PCIe idle speed reported for Vega 20






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grad noch GRID angetestet. War nen blinder Kauf, da ich die alten Teile schon kenne.
DX12  UHD volle Hütte konstant 60 fps. Maximale GPU Auslastung 90% bei Regen+Nacht.

Ist jetzt nicht top end Grafikqualität aber trotzdem geil, die smoothe Performance.


----------



## RX480 (12. Oktober 2019)

Gibts eigentlich noch MSAA ?
Da sah bei GRID 2 oder DIRT  eigentlich gut aus. TAA ist net so mein Ding, oder wirds mit RIS wieder scharf?


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Oktober 2019)

Ja, das hält mich auch ein wenig davon ab. Wenn man Spiele wie Code Vein und Co. spielt..da ab und an mal nen Absturz zu haben wegen Instabilität ist echt hyper-nervig, schlimmer noch in Spielen ohne Auto-Save...da kriegst du die Krise xD

Wie ist das eig bei euch, bzw. denen die auch die Treiberprobleme hatten bzgl nicht anliegenden Clocks? Wenn ihr nun testet, müsst ihr dann auch jedes mal im MPT die Frequenzen angeben oder hält der Wattman das jetzt auch so stabil?


----------



## RX480 (12. Oktober 2019)

UE4 + AMD wird wohl keine große Liebe mehr in DX11.
Eigentlich müsstest Du bei Deinen Games ne andere Graka nutzen.
oder
Andere Games spielen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, das hält mich auch ein wenig davon ab. Wenn man Spiele wie Code Vein und Co. spielt..da ab und an mal nen Absturz zu haben wegen Instabilität ist echt hyper-nervig, schlimmer noch in Spielen ohne Auto-Save...da kriegst du die Krise xD
> 
> Wie ist das eig bei euch, bzw. denen die auch die Treiberprobleme hatten bzgl nicht anliegenden Clocks? Wenn ihr nun testet, müsst ihr dann auch jedes mal im MPT die Frequenzen angeben oder hält der Wattman das jetzt auch so stabil?



Die Karte reagiert teilweise immer noch zickig wenn die eingestellten Taktraten über den maximal hinterlegten liegen.


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch MSAA ?


In den Settings gibts nur TAA, aber ich bin generell auch nen Freund von TAA. Dann noch zusammen mit RIS ergibt nen super ruhiges Bild.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wie ist das eig bei euch, bzw. denen die auch die Treiberprobleme hatten bzgl nicht anliegenden Clocks? Wenn ihr nun testet, müsst ihr dann auch jedes mal im MPT die Frequenzen angeben oder hält der Wattman das jetzt auch so stabil?


Einmal mit MPT geschrieben merkt er sich die Settings bis zur nächsten Treiber Installation.
Aber ohne MPT hab ich immer noch den Bug. Wahrscheinlich ist die Karte auf ewig verflucht


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> In den Settings gibts nur TAA, aber ich bin generell auch nen Freund von TAA. Dann noch zusammen mit RIS ergibt nen super ruhiges Bild.
> 
> 
> Einmal mit MPT geschrieben merkt er sich die Settings bis zur nächsten Treiber Installation.
> Aber ohne MPT hab ich immer noch den Bug. Wahrscheinlich ist die Karte auf ewig verflucht



Ja, so ist es bei mir auch. RIS ist wirklich ne feine Sache, vor allem bei TAA in spielen.


----------



## gbm31 (12. Oktober 2019)

Dito, MPT ist nach jeder Treiberinstallation bisher Pflicht.

Seit ich auf 1950MHz runter bin hab ich keinen einzigen irgendwie gearteten Fehler mit der VII gehabt. Davor gabs nach ewig stabilen Phasen immer mal irgendwo einen CTD, Will ich nicht haben.


----------



## RX480 (12. Oktober 2019)

Bei D2 gabs ja mal am Anfang mit Treiber XYZ eklige Mem-Spikes.

Vllt. kann Shadow mal das Problem eingrenzen auf Game XYZ und Was genau spiked, GPU oder HBM.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Oktober 2019)

Jo Leude, hatte ich noch gar nicht mitgeteilt, Aquatuning hat mir zwischenzeitlich den durch den GPX in Revision 1 entstandenen Schaden an der Radeon VII erstattet 
Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Zusendung eines neuen GPX durch Alphacool.

Nachdem die TFX WLP unter meinem Referenzdesign zuletzt immer schon binnen zwei Wochen im mittleren Bereich des Chips eingetrocknet war habe ich voriges Wochenende auf das IC Graphit-Pad umgebaut. 
Die HotSpot Temp steigt meiner Beobachtung nach bedeutend langsamer an und liegt im Stresstest dann auf Augenhöhe mit guter WLP. (ordentlicher Anpressdruck vorausgesetzt)
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und freue mich besonders über den Umstand, dass fortan keine Verschlechterung der Werte durch einen Alterungsprozess des Wärmeleitmittels zu befürchten ist.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Jo Leude, hatte ich noch gar nicht mitgeteilt, Aquatuning hat mir zwischenzeitlich den durch den GPX in Revision 1 entstandenen Schaden an der Radeon VII erstattet
> Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Zusendung eines neuen GPX durch Alphacool.
> 
> Nachdem die TFX WLP unter meinem Referenzdesign zuletzt immer schon binnen zwei Wochen im mittleren Bereich des Chips eingetrocknet war habe ich voriges Wochenende auf das IC Graphit-Pad umgebaut.
> ...



Kannst du Details zum Delta nennen?


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Oktober 2019)

Leider nichts konkretes aktuell Gurdi.
Ich plane ja den Test diverser Graphit-Pads, oder konkreter von sogenannten Thermal Interface Phase-Change Materials (auch auf Silikon-Basis), hier habe ich mich aber entschieden das erst nach Erhalt des neuen GPX in Angriff zu nehmen. 
Das IC-Graphit-Pad sollte vorrangig erste Erfahrungswerte zwecks Montage und eine grobe Standortbestimmung liefern. Ergebnis -> man kann damit arbeiten.
Positive Erkenntnis ansonsten, ich benötige nicht unbedingt Pads die auf einer Seite selbstklebend sind, auch wenn es die Handhabung natürlich enorm vereinfachen würde. 
(Im Umkehrschluss aber auch eine Widerverwendung erschweren/ausschließen würde und dazu eine Komponente darstellt, die einen negativen Einfluss auf den Wärmefluss haben kann)

Aktuell gehe ich davon aus, dass ich innerhalb der nächsten vier Wochen belastbare Zahlen liefern kann. 
Vielleicht mache ich daraus sogar einen kleinen User-Beitrag hier bei PCGH. Neben dem IC-Pad muss ich wohl auf jeden Fall auch das Pad von Thermal-Grizzly darin berücksichtigen. 
Am interessantesten bleiben für mich vorrangig aber die Industrie-Lösungen von Henkel.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Oktober 2019)

@Edelhamster Ja, halte uns da bitte auf dem Laufenden. Spiele auch schon mit den Gedanken alles mit Graphit-Pads auszustatten, also sowohl GPU als auch CPU, wobei der Anpressdruck auf der CPU da ggf. Probleme machen könnte, aber GPU in jedem Fall.  Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen 

@RX480 Ja, naja, ich muss aber sagen, sowohl Ni No Kuni (beide Teile) als auch Code Vein laufen ausgesprochen gut auf der VII, hab damit keine Probleme. Wenn ich das mit Dragon Quest XI vergleiche...xDD das war viel schlechter optimiert. Da Hab ichs gerade geschafft die min FPS über 40 zu halten in UHD und selbst in WQHD gings manchmal unter 60. Code Vein und Ni No Kuni laufen beide IMMER über 100 FPS in WQHD oder 60 FPS locked in UHD. Das ist super, kann ich nicht klagen! Übrigends alle genannten Spiele sehr zu empfehlen für RPG-Freunde 

PS: Zum Thema Graphit-Pad. Das würde erklären, warum meine VII mit WLP viel schneller instabil wurde, als ich OC-Versuche gestartet hab. Für kurze Zeit lief ja bei meiner alten sogar 2100+MHz durch mit Ref-Kühler, wenn ich das nun teste explodieren die Temps direkt und Crash. Eierlegende Wollmilchsau als Graphit-Pad. Sag nur welches ich bestellen muss und ich tus @Edelhamster , kann auch 30 Euro oder mehr kosten, ist mir relativ


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

Vorteil der Pads ist eher Beständigkeit, nicht Wärmeleitung. Ich überlege ob ich der VII nicht mal LM gönnen soll. Der Chip ist ja eh vergossen.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Oktober 2019)

Wäre mal ein schöner Test Gurdi, würde mich auch interessieren. Bei dir weiß man ja auch, dass du entsprechende Vorsicht walten lässt, von daher.


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn man Spiele wie Code Vein und Co. spielt..da ab und an mal nen Absturz zu haben wegen Instabilität ist echt hyper-nervig,



Kannst Du dabei im Wattman sehen, obs Spikes gab?


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du dabei im Wattman sehen, obs Spikes gab?



Meinte auch eher, dass das generell bei allen Games so ist. RE2 und DMC5 z.B. ähnlich. Spikes gibt es alleine deswegen schon, da ab und an die FPS das 155 Cap erreichen und dann die Karte natürlich auslastungsbedingt heruntertaktet. Das ist aber auch gut, denn hier brechen viele instabile Settings ein, beim Switch der Taktung und Spannung in andere States. So ist das bei Code Vein auch. Die meiste Zeit sitze ich bei 144 FPS, ab und an jedoch falle ich auch mal auf 100, je nachdem was gerendert wird. Ich seh das gut an der Temp, meist um die 70° Junction, geht aber auch durchaus mal auf 91° hoch, wenn entsprechend heavy gerendert wird


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Na dann nehme ich Alles zurück, was ich gegen die o.g. Games gesagt habe.
und
Wünsche Dir viel Spass dabei!

btw.
Gurdi könntest Du der Einfachheit halber mal ein LM-Pad nehmen?
Sollte ja net schlechter und auch net teurer als LM-Fluid sein.
Muss man nach dem Einbrennen eigentlich nochmal anziehen?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Na dann nehme ich Alles zurück, was ich gegen die o.g. Games gesagt habe.
> und
> Wünsche Dir viel Spass dabei!
> 
> ...



Hast du da ein spezielles im Sinn?


----------



## gbm31 (13. Oktober 2019)

Was ist denn aus der großen Ankündigung von Igor zu dem Thema geworden? 

Ich würde die TJ auch gerne richtig in den Griff kriegen.... Schon rein optisch


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Habe leider noch nix gefunden, wo  es die Dinger einzeln gibt. Aber für Vielbastler:
Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - 3xGPU 3xCPU 1xReinigu…

Oder Du kennst Jemand in der Nähe, wo Ihr Euch reinteilen könntet.


----------



## DARPA (13. Oktober 2019)

Wir sollten uns von der Tj auch nicht verrückt machen lassen.

So gibt es manche Game Engines bzw. Effekte, die etwas mehr reinknallen und richtig Last erzeugen.
Und da kann ich auch schon mal die 90 °C sehen. Während GPU, HBM, VRM Temps auf 45 - 50 °C sind 

Solange nix drosselt 

Blöd ists nur, dass Tj die Regelgröße für die Lüfter ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Oktober 2019)

Eben!


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, das ATIR sich jetzt net mehr verrückt macht.
(keine Posts mehr zu dem Problem hoffentlich)

Einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns von der Tj auch nicht verrückt machen lassen.
> 
> So gibt es manche Game Engines bzw. Effekte, die etwas mehr reinknallen und richtig Last erzeugen.
> Und da kann ich auch schon mal die 90 °C sehen. Während GPU, HBM, VRM Temps auf 45 - 50 °C sind
> ...



Die Regelung kann man ja theoretisch mit MPT anpassen bei der Seven, praktisch funzt das aber irgendwie weniger gut bei mir im Gegensatz zur Navi.
Hab jetzt mal LM geordert, die Pads haben alle ne bescheuerte Größe.


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

Der Hauptvorteil sollte in der besseren Querverteilung der Temp. liegen.
z.Bsp. Hotspot 1mm x 1mm --> 1,5mm x1,5mm =2,25mm²
Wird sicher net mit Faktor 2 zuschlagen, aber bei CPU´s wars schon mal >5°C.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

5 Grad wären schon nice. Mal sehen auch ob LM beständiger ist als WLP. Ich werde nächstes WE berichten.


----------



## DARPA (15. Oktober 2019)

Musste gestern Windows neu installieren.

Nur Treiber drauf - kein Power Mod, keine Tools (AB, HwInfo,..) -> OC Bug 

Nur so zur Info. Scheint also direkt Treiber related zu sein.


----------



## sifusanders (15. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Musste gestern Windows neu installieren.
> 
> Nur Treiber drauf - kein Power Mod, keine Tools (AB, HwInfo,..) -> OC Bug
> 
> Nur so zur Info. Scheint also direkt Treiber related zu sein.



Kann ich bestätigen, bevor ich den Work-around zufällig fand, habe ich auch alles Erdenkliche ausprobiert - inkl. Neu-Install von Windows.


----------



## gbm31 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich find die MPT Methode eigentlich ganz praktisch - hab eh immer das obere PT Limit bearbeiten müssen mittels reg-file. 

Der neue Treiber spinnt manchmal, ich sehe wieder Spikes beim Speicher deutlich über 1250MHz und manchmal liegen nach dem Booten die vollen 1218mV an statt 1100. Was in 280W statt 200 resultiert - und ich erst merke wenn die Wassertemp. auf 35° geht nach einer Weile, statt bei 31 zu bleiben...

Wenn ich dazu komme baue ich mein hässliches Entlein wieder clean zurück und stelle einen externen Raditurm aus 2 420er daneben. Dann kommt das winzige ITX besser raus.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Das mit den HBM-Spikes klingt wie früher bei D2. Da half ja nur etwas weniger HBM-Takt.
Da könnte ja auch mal Shadow schauen, ob Das seine Crashs verursacht.

btw.
Wg. der Diskussion letztens im Reviewthread, bei CB funzt die Seven ganz normal in Grid:
Grid im Benchmark-Test: GPU-, CPU-Benchmarks, Frametimes und der Inhalt - ComputerBase
(da sollten für Darpa 60fps kein Problem sein)
Den Partikelkram evtl. mal ne Stufe runter. Es ist ja auffällig, das neuerdings beim Wechsel von Hoch auf Ultra
z.Bsp. Navi 8 fps ggü. der 2070 einbüsst = net normal.
Denke mal, das auch in D2 und anderen Games nachträglich so ein Müll reingepatched wird.
(und NV machts dann auf dem Sonderweg über NVapi mit seinem HardwarePhysX)


----------



## sifusanders (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Wg. der Diskussion letztens im Reviewthread, bei CB funzt die Seven ganz normal in Grid:
> Grid im Benchmark-Test: GPU-, CPU-Benchmarks, Frametimes und der Inhalt - ComputerBase
> (da sollten für Darpa 60fps kein Problem sein)


trotzdem erstaunlich, wie schlecht die VII abschneidet. Ich hatte nicht gedacht, dass die 2080FE sowie 2070super die VII nur Staub schlucken lassen in den letzten Spielen 
Natürlich laufen unsere Karten höher, aber hätte mir trotzdem besseres Gegenhalten gegen die beiden nVidia Karten erhofft.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> trotzdem erstaunlich, wie schlecht die VII abschneidet. Ich hatte nicht gedacht, dass die 2080FE sowie 2070super die VII nur Staub schlucken lassen in den letzten Spielen
> Natürlich laufen unsere Karten höher, aber hätte mir trotzdem besseres Gegenhalten gegen die beiden nVidia Karten erhofft.



Sehe ich ähnlich,bleibt da streckenweise bei einigen Titeln hinter den Erwartungen zurück.


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Oktober 2019)

Habt Ihr schon die WoT encore Demo gesehen? -> World of Tanks enCore RT
Zeigt auf compute Shadern berechnete Ray-Tracing Schatten und läuft auf allen DX11 fähigen GPU´s.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkgqPIaErYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2019)

Interessanter Ansatz, Vega därfte da seine stärken ausspielen können.Computelast liegt den Karten.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich,bleibt da streckenweise bei einigen Titeln hinter den Erwartungen zurück.



Das ist net erstaunlich. Die Gameworks-Programmierer schlafen ja net. 
Die nutzen in den Ultra-Settings die Partikelschwäche von AMD aus.(wie Raff, der nimmt nur noche solche Szenen)
(kann man aber im Gamemenü ändern; Maxed ist eh Quatsch)



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon die WoT encore Demo gesehen? -> World of Tanks enCore RT
> Zeigt auf compute Shadern berechnete Ray-Tracing Schatten und läuft auf allen DX11 fähigen GPU´s.



Wow!
Ist ja sogar die Seven@Stock.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Oktober 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon die WoT encore Demo gesehen? -> World of Tanks enCore RT
> Zeigt auf compute Shadern berechnete Ray-Tracing Schatten und läuft auf allen DX11 fähigen GPU´s.



Alter!!! In 4k fast durchgängig 60 FPS mit RT on? Dayum... sonst alle Settings auf dem Max? Wie ist die Performance so ohne RT? Das wäre noch interessant. Irgendwie würde mich es nicht wundern, wenn die VII weniger Performance-Einbußen hat in relation zu den RTX-Karten  Denke gerade für solch komplexe Berechnungen kann die VII ihren massiv-schnellen Framebuffer voll ausfahren. Bringt mich zur letzten Frage...wie hoch war den der VRAM-Verbrauch und Unterschied zu RT-Off?

PS: Oh hab grad gesehen, das kann man ja auch als Benchmark verwenden. Lads mir grad selbst mal runter, bin zu neugierig <3

EDIT: Seltsam, hab nur den Encore RT Benchmark gefunden, das ist aber eine Wüstenszene xD in WQHD mit absoluten Maximum-Settings schaffe ich ein Score von knapp 12600 un die FPS bleiben immer über 40. In UHD mit Max-Settings wirds aber bissl böse, da gehen die FPS teils unter die 25 FPS. Die Szenen scheinen einfach fordernder zu sein. Seltsam ist aber auch der Verbrauch...der schwankt stark von Szene zu Szene, als waere die Karte nicht richtig ausgelastet. Mhm. Auch grad nochmal getestet, die RT-Settings nehmen sich Performance-Wise alle nicht wirklich viel. Im Schnitt sinkt die FPS bei Nahaufnahmen um 70% im Vergleich zu RT OFF und bei Fernansichten ung. um 55%. Nicht schlecht, aber ich denke da kann noch optimiert werden


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Oktober 2019)

Nun, ist auf Russisch
Hast den Download bereits herunten, von der Demo

Sagte doch die Radeon Seven wird noch zur Großen Karte verdammt werden und Preislich stabilst bleiben wenn keine mehr ummer sind.
Man kann auf mehr hoffen,

PS:
Bin auch schon am Downloaden der Demo
Noch 650 MB


@JSXShadow
Treiberprobleme oder erst mit dem Dezember Update Treiber voll nutzbar. Wäre denkbar.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Oktober 2019)

Naja, das kommt aber der RT-Performance bei ähnlichen Implementationen wie Shadow of the Tombraider auf RTX-Karten gleich. WoT sieht auch generell bombastisch aus, aber hier (zumindest in der Demo) sehen die Schatten bedeutend besser aus. Würde ich es kompetitiv spielen, dann würde ich das Feature natürlich nicht nutzen, aber hey, toll aussehen tut es allemale. 3x Performance-Cut ist ungefähr auch das, was RT-Ultra bei RTX-Spielen bewirkt und ja, die Demo hat die Version 0.2, also wird sich da in Sachen Performance vom Client aus wohl noch einiges tun.

Also nochmal ganz genau zum Vergleich:

Score in WQHD, alles Max: 12987
Score in UHD, alles max: 6780


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> In UHD mit Max-Settings wirds aber bissl böse,



AA off(x) und Schatten ein mue runter ?

(x)UHD müsste auch ohne AA schon gut aussehen.


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Oktober 2019)

Öhm, meine VII in dem Video oben ist auf 1676MHz max-Boost gedeckelt, also nichtmal stock, und bringt in UHD Ultra mit TSSAA HQ -> 10500-10600 Punkte (inkl. 100mbp/s 4K ReLive capturing im Hintergrund)
Was da los bei dir JSX?

edit: mein engebetteter Link im vorigen Beitrag bringt euch zur englischen Download-Seite

edit 2: häh, gibbet da jetzt zwei verschiedene Versionen von encore und selbst wccftech hat die falsche verlinkt?^^ ich blick nicht mehr durch.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Oktober 2019)

Nun funkt es endlich!
Ultra HD von 21 bis 44  fps alles mit dabei, Bei Maximalmen Anschlag bei Allen 3 Settings.

Finale Score sind 5755 Punkte.
Sieht Hammer aus und NV wird nun vorgeführt mit Ihren RT Cores für RayTracing


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

ATIR 
Deine populistischen Spüche sind sinnlos.
Zu 90% erzählst Du in allen möglichen Threads wie schlecht Dein Chip  ist und jetzt wendest Du mal wieder das Fähnchen.
Die NV´s werden sicher auch gut laufen.

Durch solches Übertreiben kommen dann die Trolle in den Thread = braucht man net.


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe jetzt auch die Wüsten-Version gefunden. 
Zwei Punkte die ich anmerken will:
1) es sieht nicht wirklich besser aus als die andere Encore-Demo (zumindest on native UHD und augenscheinlich doch ohne RT Schatten)
2) Wer mir erzählen will, dass meine Radeon VII in diesem Wüsten-Test @ 4K bei 80-120 Watt voll ausgelastet sein soll ist der Kaiser von China. +1 @JSX
Da bremst aber irgendwas gewaltig in der Pipeline.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Evtl. läuft das RT ja über die CPU!?
World of Tanks will put your multi-core CPU to better use ray tracing | PCGamesN

Mal z.Vgl ein YTer mit seiner 2070@FHD:
YouTube

Ich würde sagen, abwarten und Tee trinken, vllt. gibts dann Morgen mehr Benchmarks
mit CPU+GPU, damit man sieht Was wichtig ist.


----------



## Edelhamster (16. Oktober 2019)

Das finale Bewertungs-Fenster des Youtuber´s ist bei mir nicht in der gleichen Form dargestellt. Sieht ganz anders aus. 
Gibt es jetzt etwa drei Benchmarks? Encore, Encore RT english und Encore RT german?
Oder hängt die Darstellung des Ergebnisbildschirms mit dem Wargaming-Launcher zusammen, ob dieser installiert ist oder nicht?
Fragen über Fragen - die Marketing Abteilung der Bude gehört gefeuert 

edit: ich nehm mein YT-Video offline - steht RT drauf aber ist gar kein RT drin 
Obwohl.. hat´s überhaupt jmd. gemerkt?^^


----------



## Elistaer (16. Oktober 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Das finale Bewertungs-Fenster des Youtuber´s ist bei mir nicht in der gleichen Form dargestellt. Sieht ganz anders aus.
> Gibt es jetzt etwa drei Benchmarks? Encore, Encore RT english und Encore RT german?
> Oder hängt die Darstellung des Ergebnisbildschirms mit dem Wargaming-Launcher zusammen, ob dieser installiert ist oder nicht?
> Fragen über Fragen - die Marketing Abteilung der Bude gehört gefeuert [emoji38]


Ich könnte WoT testen was ich aber nur ungern würde da ich das Spiel schon Jahre meide, es ist mit der neuen engine besser geworden ja aber das ändert nix an dem Zustand das es versaut wurde durch Wargaming. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen ...



Deswegen besser vertagen. Falls die CPU ne große Rolle spielt, freuts mich für Deinen 1700x.
Gute Nacht

btw.
Der Download ist net groß. Testen kann Jeder mal.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Oktober 2019)

So als Referenz, der Dude in dem Video mit seiner RTX2070 hat 22213 Punkte in FHD max Settings, ich krieg mit der VII und gleichen Settings knapp 19402 hin. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob das game die Tensor cores überhaupt nutzt. Wenn ja, dann ist das ein respektables Ergebnis der VII! Fragen über Fragen


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Wenn der Ergebnisbildschirm anders ausschaut kann man soundso noch nix Definitives sagen.
(falls unterschiedliche Versionen im Umlauf sind)


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So als Referenz, der Dude in dem Video mit seiner RTX2070 hat 22213 Punkte in FHD max Settings, ich krieg mit der VII und gleichen Settings knapp 19402 hin. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob das game die Tensor cores überhaupt nutzt. Wenn ja, dann ist das ein respektables Ergebnis der VII! Fragen über Fragen



Der Bench wird sicher ohne Tensor Cores durchegeführt. Da meine GTX 1080 über keine Tensor Cores verfügt und ich trotzdem in FHD alles max über 23000P. erreiche.
Die Ergebnisse können in 2 Varianten angezeigt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Finale Score sind 5755 Punkte.
> Sieht Hammer aus und NV wird nun vorgeführt mit Ihren RT Cores für RayTracing



Ach ja? Wie gesagt werden wohl bei der RTX Reihe die Cores nicht benutzt.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Oktober 2019)

Immer schön den Ball flachhalten... Gell ATIR?

Die VII ist kein Rennwagen, sondern ein Traktor. Mit irgendwelchen Nvidias mithalten zu wollen ist sinnlos. Entweder sie reicht dir, oder du kaufst was anderes.

Ich erreiche mit meinem 1900/1200 Stromsparsetting etwas über 18K.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Der Bench wird sicher ohne Tensor Cores durchegeführt.



Kannst Du bitte mal noch den CPU-Takt mit angeben.

btw.
Man könnte analog D2 mal nen separaten Benchmark-Thread aufmachen.
Am besten das Ergebnisbild mit CPU verwenden + CPU-Takt dazuschreiben.

Kann ja sein, das nur ne Schattenberechnung mit der CPU erfolgt, mal abwarten.

OT: Bei den RTX gibt es Tensor- und spezielle RT-Cores.
Bei Control soll wohl das DLSS net mehr über die Tensorcores laufen.
Vllt. wurde zugunsten der Performance auf Integerscaling o.ä. übergegangen.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Oktober 2019)

In FHD möcht man meinen, daß der R9 3900X ein wenig hilft (wenn die CPU Einfluß hat), aber in 2160p sollte die CPU dann doch raus sein. Denke ich mir zumindest. Weitere Tests von verschiedenen CPUs könnten das eher aufklären.

2 Tests in UDH, oder höher.

GTX 1080/ R9 3900X stock  in 2400p (1200p Monitor meiner Frau)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 1080Ti/ i9 7920X stock in 2160p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Großes Lob an Phil, der gleich mal nachgehakt hat:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Worl...are-Raytracing-Direct-X-11-Interview-1334337/

Eine schrittweise Nutzung von CPU+GPU:
In unserem Spiel haben wir mit dem dritten Arbeitsschritt - also De-Noising - einen sehr ähnlichen Ansatz wie in einem Spiel mit Hardware-Raytracing. Das machen wir also im Prinzip genau gleich.

Der zweite Arbeitsschritt - das Raytracing - erfolgt bei uns via Compute Shaders oder, wie Nvidia sie nennt: Cuda-Cores. Dieser Schritt ist bei unserem Ansatz sehr stark optimiert, aber er wird ein wenig langsamer sein als die Hardware-beschleunigte Variante.

Und der erste Schritt, die Beschleunigungsstruktur - einige Spiele nutzen für solch einen Ansatz ebenfalls Compute Shaders - erfolgt bei uns via Intels Embree, im Großen und Ganzen. Das geschieht durch den Prozessor. Wir verlagern diesen Arbeitsschritt also auf die CPU - dabei nutzen wir mehrere Threads.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Oktober 2019)

Da hell xD dann performt ne GTX1080 sogar besser als ne RTX2070..das ist schon dezent krass xD so viel zum Thema Optimierung. Trotzdem seltsam. Gerade weil Vega/Vega20 ansonsten in fast allen Titeln mit Pascal mithalten oder übertreffen kann. Weird as hell xD


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Vorsicht,
Der YTer mit der 2070 hatte vllt. net so ne gute CPU.
Da brauchts wirklich 1:1 Vergleiche.

Auch ob AMD vs. Intel ne Rolle spielt. Auf jeden Fall net schlecht das brachliegende CPU-Cores 
mal etwas mitarbeiten.

@Shadow 
Wie läuft denn mittlerweile Control? Der Patch vom 12.9. war zumindestens bei Navi hilfreich.(+Treiber)


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Da hell xD dann performt ne GTX1080 sogar besser als ne RTX2070..das ist schon dezent krass xD so viel zum Thema Optimierung. Trotzdem seltsam. Gerade weil Vega/Vega20 ansonsten in fast allen Titeln mit Pascal mithalten oder übertreffen kann. Weird as hell xD



Das Spiel liegt seit jeher Nvidia besser. Mit meinem i7 3930K und ner kleinen GTX 980 (nicht TI), habe ich sogar mehr Punkte als PCGH Phil mit nem i9 9900K und einer Vega56.

Und der Vergleich zur RTX 2070. Meine Taktraten waren auch ein wenig höher als normal.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Dann scheint ja die CPU net ganz so großen Anteil zu haben.
Eher die Menge an Cuda-Cores und ein bisschen Architektur+Gamecodevorteil für NV.(x)
Da das Game älter ist, wohl auch für Pascal optimal.

Bei der Seven kommt ja anscheinend gar keine hohe GPU-Last zustande.
Wäre die Frage, ob AMD nochmal den Treiber hinsichtlich WOT@RT anschaut.

(x) bei CB siehts so aus als ob Navi/AMD prinzipiell net so gut klarkommt.
World of Tanks enCore RT: Raytracing im kostenlosen Benchmark fuer Jedermann - ComputerBase


----------



## cobii (17. Oktober 2019)

uff

es war dienstag ,als auf einmal mein pc mitten im game ausging und er da so sterbend vor mir lag.ok mahl sehen wos wehtut,grafikkarte scheck geht nix, also zum nachbarn krafikkate ausleihen geht auch nix .ok mainboard tot,neues mainboard gekauft alles zusammengebaut und  windof insterliert.nun wierds komisch,grafikkarte wurde nicht mehr erkannt. nicht im taskmaneger,gerätemaneger,usw,immer wenn ich den treiber insterlierren wollte blieb windof hängen.und mir blieb nix anderres übrieg als windoff neu aufzusetzen .nach etlichen male ca 25 , und reichlich bier gab ich mich geschlagen .nägsten tag mit dicken kopf dachte ich mir ok windof insterlierren ,und keinen grafikkartentreiber insterlierren ,haubtsache ich komm ins www und finde mich damit ab das meine radeon 7 gestorben ist .nach nerzeit dachte ich ach komm las mal sehen ob mann auch ohne grafikkartentreiber spielen kann .kamm schnell ne meldung das direktx fehlt, ok schnell gedownloadet und insterliert.und ich konte zocken, grafikkarte wurde aber weiterhin nix erkant,nicht im taskmaneger,gerätemaneger,usw,dan kamm ich durch n zufall auf mein dattengrab,und da hatte ich noch n MorePowerVii bios  drauf drübergebügelt und o wunder im taskmaneger,gerätemaneger,usw stand auf einmal Radeon 7, grafikkartentreiber konnte ich auch wieder normal insterlierren. kann es sein das mein mainboard mein grafikkarten bios gekilt hat , habe sowas noch nie erlebt.grafikkarte ist wieder wie neu und leuft wie eh und jeh sehr gut . grummel ....ps lese den chat schon sehr lange mit sehr nice hir alles .


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2019)

Du hastalso neu geflasht oder du hast ne neue PPT installiert?


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann scheint ja die CPU net ganz so großen Anteil zu haben.
> Eher die Menge an Cuda-Cores und ein bisschen Architektur+Gamecodevorteil für NV.(x)
> Da das Game älter ist, wohl auch für Pascal optimal.
> 
> ...



Ja, der CPU (auch dem i9-9900k) ist der Benchmark wumpe, da erzeugt sogar Black Desert wesentlich mehr Auslastung (vlt normal als MMORPG), aber eigentlich gut zu sehen, dass NAVI die gleichen Schmerzen hat wie die VII, von den FPS-her kommt sich das auch sehr ähnlich, nur sind meine Average FPS mit den Settings teils deutlich höher, auch wenn ich auch knapp an die 40 Min herankomme, dafür aber auch gutes OC drauf 

Off-Topic: Dayum..war grad ne RTX2080Ti für 899 im Mindstar...fast...aber auch nur fast wäre ich schwach geworden. Wären das 799 gewesen..dann hätte es mich wohl erwischt


----------



## gbm31 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich werd mir aus Prinzip keine RTX dieser Generation holen - egal wie günstig im Mindstar. Damit belohnt man den falschen...

Die Preisspirale haben die damit so angezogen, das es weh tut. Und AMD kann gar nicht anders als mitmelken, wenn der große Navi kommt.


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Momentan ist eh ne ganz blöde Situation. Klar hoffen alle auf BigNavi mit 7nm+, aber wenn ich lese das 5nm auch net so fern ist, dann sollte man wirklich bis zum Sommer20 warten auf neue Roadmaps.
Gerade die Seven sollte doch bis Frühjahr21 reichen.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja aber das ist ja die Crux im PC-Hardware-Segment. Du kannst immer warten, dann holst du dir aber nie was neues  Ausser natürlich mit Pascal..das hat ewig gehalten, Turing ist ja auch net mehr die jüngste Architektur. In Summe ja, sehr traurig alles. Die Preise sind jenseits von gut und böse und ich selbst denk ja auch nur ab und an dran, wenn ich mal nen game spiele, was halt sogar auf Navi besser bzw gleich läuft, was aber auch ein Trugschluss ist. Ich hab inkl. Kühler 620 Euro ausgegeben für meine VII, die Nitro+ von Sapphire der NAVI kostet auch um die 480...140 Euro mehr, dafür dass ich trotzdem meist mehr Performance hab, lohnt sich so oder so, ich hab also keinen Grund hier irgendwie traurig zu sein. Traurig macht mich höchstens die schlechte Optimierung in den Spielen. Was machen Strange Brigade, BFV und Co so anders, dass sie hervorragende Optik + hervorragende Leistung aus den Vega-Karten kitzeln können. Bei den Spielen merkt man halt, dass die meisten Ressourcen utilized werden, da skalieren auch die Compute Units wie man es erwarten würde.

Ich liebe meine VII...auch wenn die CPU oder GPU Pumpe schon wieder ab und an zischen, aber nicht dauerhaft, zum Glück. Das nervt mich ein wenig, aber ansonsten sehr zufrieden


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Inzwischen ist der 19.10.1 WHQL und müsste als Neuinstallation funzen:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-10-1
Der HBM-Bug@IDLE  ist natürlich net schön.

Habt einfach ein bisschen Vertrauen. Glaube net, das AMD Vega+Seven treibermäßig links liegen lässt.
Es sind halt momentan zuviele Baustellen gleichzeitig. Das Treiberteam muss erstmal Navi halbwegs hinbekommen.
(Die Gameworksprogrammierer in den "anderen" Games bauen ja mit Absicht Bremsklötze ein, deswegen ist Maxed
auch mit Vega+Seven net zu empfehlen. Ultra ist Ti optimiert und Pascal war wg. HDR bereits 2017 net mehr interessant. Das Jensen DX12+Vulkan ausgebremst hat, lag ja nur an seinen alten Pascals.
Von daher würde ich Altern relativieren)


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Oktober 2019)

Naja die HBM-Clocks machen aber, wenn wir ehrlich sind, nicht wirklich was aus. Ob 200Mhz oder 800Mhz..das sind ohne Last max 2W..wenn überhaupt und ja, ich gebe dir Recht, das war ziemlich uncool von NV...trotzdem komisch, alle aktuellen Konsolen verwenden GCN, alo sind zumindest die Cross-Plattform-Spiele eigentlich direkt darauf optimiert. Was da dubioses im Hintergrund abgehen muss...schau dir mal die Grafik/Performance auf den Konsolen an, vergleiche das mit dem PC und vergleiche die Rechenleistung der VII, welche der gleichen Architektur entspricht und rechne mal hoch, was die eigentlich packen müsste^^


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Deswegen poste ich ja auch immer mal den Vgl. High vs. Ultra. 
Auf die verträglichen High-Settings werden Unmengen dyn.Schatten+Reflektionen und Partikel gepackt.

Jeder mit Erfahrung, kennt die Grenze seiner Hardware und stellt nur Sinnvoll ein.
(oder programmiert zugunsten seiner Hardware)
Ultra oder Maxed ist doch nur für Reviewer und Marketing interessant.

Das anscheinend neuerdings per Patch immer mehr Partikel reinkommen in vorh. Games ist bestimmt kein Zufall.(D2)
Wolfenstein+Youngblood machte auch ne ganz schöne Wandlung durch bis NV besser war.
Frag mal Raff wieso Er bei Videos immer bei den Flammen steht und über zu warme AMD-Hardware philosophiert.
Würde mich net wundern wenn Grün über NVapi sein vorh. HardwarePhysX zum Nulltarif nutzen kann.

AMD hat leider kein/kaum Geld um Studios/Engines  permanent an sich zu binden.
Software macht die Hardware.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2019)

Nun, AMD tanzte offensichtlich auf zu vielen Hochzeiten gleichzeitig.
Und muss, sprich wird sich langsam Neu sortieren.

Fakt ist und dies leugne ich nicht:
Habe für meine Sapphire Radeon Seven 684 Euro bezahlt nach langem Ringen und Warten ob der Preis bei uns sinken könnte,- aber dann war mal ein Vega 64 Angebot für meine Karte zu 330 Euro da und bin endlich nach Langem Ringen mit mir selbst umgestiegen
Meine dümpelt halt bei hohen 970 / 980 mV bei knapp 1700 Mhz bis knapp darüber mit 2250 U/min und knappen 105 Grad T-Junction nun im Herbst/Winter  dahin und mit diesen U/Min kann man noch gut leben.
Besser wäre halt unter 1 Volt und stabile 1850 bis 1900 Mhz aber man kann im Leben nicht immer alles haben.
Außerdem läuft so eine VII extrem Rund da altbekannte Vega Architektur, Treiberseitig KEINE Probleme,-  außer IHR  seit dem Idle Bug geschuldet.

Dennoch Bei mir seit Kurzem  hängt oftmal das Game am Anfang und taktet auf 50 bis 100 Mhz GPU aber dann gleich wieder hoch. (Zumindest bei Metro Exodus)

Mit den Lüftern kann man Leben und wäre mehr Performance drinnen,- noch besser aber was solls.
Dafür schön Sparsam und trotzdem für 4K schnell, aber Nicht zu schnell   

Navi hat auch Baustellen, vor Allem bei Games wie Metro fehlen wohl die Shader der RDNA Arch. dass da Navi so abhängt.
RDNA 2 wird nicht so schnell kommen und eine RX 5800XT oder wie auch immer,-  wird vielleicht RTX 2080 Super Super in etwa erreichen, falls wirklich bei Weihnachten/ Neujahr so schnell eine kommen sollte.
Da wohl auch nur 8GB verbaut werden dürften, wiederum nix für mich und dann heisst es auf Spätsommer 20 warten.

PS:
Bin äußerst zufrieden mit der Seven, Zwar etwas zu Teuer gewesen und nicht den Besten GPU/ Speicher Chip erwischt,- aber dafür Läuft das Teil und Läuft und Läuft.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Oktober 2019)

Verkaufst du Infoprodukte zur AMD Sapphire Radeon Seven?


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

ATIR
Hättest Du mal Metro 2033 Redux für lau bei Epic vor 2 Wochen runtergeladen. Läuft wie Henne.
Das neue Metro ist doch eh nur ein Werbegag für ...


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Oktober 2019)

… RTX

Metro Redux ist Metro …. ? mit Optimierungen oder?
Danke, werde ich mir holen müssen.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hättest Du mal machen sollen als ich darauf hingewiesen hatte am 27.9., jetzt kostet es!
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-radeon-vii-laberthread-587.html#post10034930

Ist halt sinnvoll jede Woche mal bei EPIC reinzuschauen.(für ältere Games , die man sich sonst net gekauft hätte)
Alan Wake's American Nightmare and Observer are now available for free on PC | OC3D News


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Um mal WOTencore RT abschliessend zu beurteilen:
Turing >>Pascal=Navi>>Vega = sieht man deutlich im Vgl. ON/OFF, welche Architektur besser passt.
(R7 analog V64 mit starken Verlusten, habe ich daher net extra nochmal mit drin)
Navi hat nur rel. wenig mehr Verluste als Pascal.
Auffällig ist auch 2080>>2070s, die 2060s hält sich besser im Vgl. zur 2070.
Das Ganze lässt sich halt net einfach auf die Shaderanzahl reduzieren. Sieht für mich eher wie SP4K aus.
 (defered=ROP-lastig)


----------



## hwk (18. Oktober 2019)

im Falle der 2080 zur 2070 Super würd ich schon sagen, dass die Shader Differenz hier den wesentlichen Ausschlag gibt.
Die 2080 (2944 Shader) hat von der 2070S ausgehend (2560 Shader) 15% mehr Shader, dann noch einbeziehen, dass die nicht perfekt skalieren, dann kommt man doch ganz gut hin mit 148 vs 161 FPS? (8% Mehrleistung ausgehend von der 2070S).

Bei der 2070 (2304 Shader) und der 2060S (2176 Shader) 5,88% ist der Unterschied auch vergleichbar mit 3,93% Mehrleistung der 2070, wenn man die 2060S als Basis nimmt.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Argument beim Preisvgl. 2070s vs. 2080, falls man ein Schnäppchen machen kann.
(zusätzlich kann man ja bei der 2080 meist flashen)

Ich schaue eigentlich net so auf Balkenlänge(x) sondern auf die min.Fps.(dort sind es 11%)
In hohen Auflösungen sind dann sowohl min als auch avg. 16%.


(x)das liegt einfach daran, das NV mehr auf hohe Max=Avg. optimiert ist als AMD, wo normalerweise die Min gut sind,
beim Spielen mit Fps-Limit nützen mir lange Balken auch nix.


----------



## hwk (18. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Argument beim Preisvgl. 2070s vs. 2080, falls man ein Schnäppchen machen kann.
> (zusätzlich kann man ja meist flashen)


Der Flash schaltet die Shader frei? 
Das "Schnäppchen" hab ich damals (Januar) mit meiner 2080 gemacht, wenn man 580€ neu als Schnäppchen bezeichnen will 



RX480 schrieb:


> Ich schaue eigentlich net so auf Balkenlänge sondern auf die min.Fps.(dort sind es 11%)


Ja gut das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Shader-Count hier denke ich schon den Hauptausschlag gibt was das Plus an Performance angeht.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Bei der 2080 nonA gibts nen inoffizielles Bios mit mehr W. Bei den A-Chips gibts extreme Modelle mit mehr W.
Non-A-Non-Super-RTX-2070-2080-User: Wer hat das geheime Power-BIOS?
Die Shader ändern sich net. Beim Flashen auf die Lüfteranzahl achten.

Für die 2070s gibts wohl nur einheitlich W. Mal schauen, was Ultra wird.
(es war net gemeint 2070s auf 2080 flashen = geht net)

Deswegen ist ne olle 2080 bei min. Mehrpreis sinnvoller als ne neue 2070s.

Insofern ist man bei AMD halt nie limitiert, bei Jensen kostets offiziell immer Aufpreis.
Wer ne AMD@h2o betreibt kann sich voll austoben. (in dem Preissegment interessiert Stromverbrauch eh net)


----------



## hwk (18. Oktober 2019)

Das BIOS kenn ich, hab ich auf meiner non-A auch ausprobiert, aber nutze ich momentan nicht, da es sich nicht nennenswert lohnt in meinem momentanen Games. 
Ich hab nur gefragt weil dein Satz so klang wie "mit flashen machst aus der 2070S eine 2080" was ja nicht der Fall ist 
Jetzt wieder BTT sorry 4 Offtopic.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

Die zeigen sind glaube ich rum das man Shader freischalten kann, bei NV dürfte man aber den umgekehrten weg gegangen sein bei den S Modellen da diese im grunde eine 2080/2070 sind die einfach ein anderes Bios bekommen hat.Anders hätte man die Karten nicht so schnell in den Markt bekommen.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Es war trotzdem net schlecht mal drüber gesprochen zu haben, damit sich Keiner einbildet mit ner 2070s aufs Niveau der Größeren kommen zu können.
Ähnlich würde ich Navi auch net für 4k-nativ nehmen.(nur mit TB)

Die 2080+R7 werden schon noch ne Weile Ihre Berechtigung haben.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

So wenn ich es heute schaffe versuche ich mal LM auf der seven. Ich hoffe ich krieg den Hotspot gut abgedeckt damit. Würdet Ihr die Caps noch zusätzlich isolieren? Ich hab da eigentlich eh ne Menge WLPaste von vorher drauf.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2019)

LM wird spannend 

Bei der Installation des Graphit-Pads stand ich auch vor der Frage ob ich die Caps noch mit Nagellack oder so isoliere, hab es aber dann gelassen.  
Bei LM würde ich es wohl vorsichtshalber machen.

edit: 19.10.1 ist seit gestern WHQL


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

Naja ich entscheide dann mal je nach Situation, wenn da eh noch dick Paste drüber liegt brauch ich es eigentlich nicht, kommt aufs selbe raus.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

Soo, Karte lebt noch und HotSpot ist abgedeckt. Die Werte sehen hervorragend aus auf den ersten Blick


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2019)

Cool  
Hast du jetzt noch eine zusätzliche Isolierung der Caps vorgenommen?
Wie würdest du die Temp´s gegenüber guter WLP beschreiben?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

Muss das noch genau anhand meiner Referenzbenchmarks ausloten, aktuell im Quick and Dirty von meinen Burn In RE2 etwa -10 auf dem HotSpot, -7 auf der GPU im Vergleich zur TFV8 frisch aufgetragen, gegenüber meiner gealterten Paste sind es aktuell sogar -15HotSpot und -9GPU.
HBM hab ich vergessen zu schauen. Bisher bin ich ziemlich baff, ich hätte mit max 5 Grad gerechnet. Ich werte das mal noch genauer aus, dann liefere ich valide Werte.

Die Caps hab ich so gelassen, das Package hat ja nen schönen Rand von der VII und die Caps waren eh voller WLP.


----------



## Eyren (19. Oktober 2019)

Super Ergebnisse!

Da habe ich Glück das meine Pumpe sich verabschiedet. So kann ich meiner Frau wenigstens ein gutes Argument liefern warum ich schon wieder ihren Teppich unter Wasser setze.

Werde dann auch mal LM versuchen hoffe nur das ich dann direkt beim erstenmal sauber arbeite. Keinen Bock 6x das Wasser abzulassen weil ich irgendwo einen Hotspot habe.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

Hatte Auch erst solche Befürchtungen, klappte aber auf Anhieb.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

So, hier mal die Temps aus dem Loop. Bin ganz zufrieden für 300/280 Watt ASIC im Mittel. In meinen Burn Ins schaff ich auch schon mal 320Watt ASIC. Das ganze ist Open Case, closed Case hab ich etwa 5 Grad mehr auf dem HotSpot. Das ist recht nah an einer WaKü.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2019)

Wieviel W ziehst Du in normalen Games eigentlich?
275W ist ja auch net wenig.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

280 Watt ist so die Regel mit dem Performanceprofil.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2019)

Kein Wunder das die normale WLP ein bisschen altert.

Good Luck mit LM!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das die normale WLP ein bisschen altert.
> 
> Good Luck mit LM!



Ja die muss schon ein wenig ackern die Karte,meistens bin ich aber im Balanceprofil, da zieht die Karte etwa 250 ASIC in der Regel und ist kaum langsamer. Performanceprofil ist aber stets Maßstab für Kühlung und Stabilität.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2019)

Insgesamt habt Ihr Euch im Thread aber gut eingeregelt. Man darf ja net vergessen, das R7 ne deutlich kleinere Fläche als NV hat.
Da ist die Einstellung bzgl. Junction wg. der Wärmeübertragung  net so easy.


----------



## DARPA (19. Oktober 2019)

T junction / Hotspot ist halt auch ein neuer Messwert. Bei nV bzw. älteren Radeons kennen wir ihn nicht oder er wird gar nicht ermittelt (keine Ahnung).
Auf jeden Fall ist so ein Vergleich schwierig.

Betrachtet man die GPU Temperatur, verhalten sich Navi10 und Vega20 im normalen Rahmen.

Aber je höher die Wärmedichte, desto schwieriger. Da hast du schon recht.


----------



## Eyren (19. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So, hier mal die Temps aus dem Loop. Bin ganz zufrieden für 300/280 Watt ASIC im Mittel. In meinen Burn Ins schaff ich auch schon mal 320Watt ASIC. Das ganze ist Open Case, closed Case hab ich etwa 5 Grad mehr auf dem HotSpot. Das ist recht nah an einer WaKü.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht nur recht nah an einer WaKü. Zwar braucht mein Chip für 2000MHz ein wenig mehr Spannung (1025mV) aber ich bewege mich im Bereich der 85°C-90°C beim FS-Loop. 

Da gewinnt deine Karte eindeutig bei P/L.

Glückwunsch dazu alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur recht nah an einer WaKü. Zwar braucht mein Chip für 2000MHz ein wenig mehr Spannung (1025mV) aber ich bewege mich im Bereich der 85°C-90°C beim FS-Loop.
> 
> Da gewinnt deine Karte eindeutig bei P/L.
> 
> Glückwunsch dazu alles richtig gemacht!



So siehts im Balancesetting aus, Closed Case nach 30min, 1800p.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (19. Oktober 2019)

Hab zwar kein Jurassic Park als Vergleich aber die temps sind doch ein Träumchen.

Wenn nicht der Faktor Optik mit einspielen würde fragt man sich doch wirklich wofür überhaupt eine WaKü.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

Ja das sind schon top Temperaturen für ne Luftkühlung in meiner HotBox, ich hab ja noch ne Soundkarte direkt drunter und das passive Netzteil.


----------



## gbm31 (19. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi hast du was besonderes beachtet beim Schraubenanziehen oder so? Oder nur WLP runter und LM drauf?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Gurdi hast du was besonderes beachtet beim Schraubenanziehen oder so? Oder nur WLP runter und LM drauf?



Eigentlich nur WLP runter und LM drauf, danach wie gehabt von recht nach links angezogen, das hat sich bei mir bewährt gehabt. Ich toaste das teil mal noch und werde dann nächste Woche nochmal nachziehen nach der BurnIn Phase. Danach sollte das Thema eigentlich geregelt sein. Ich denke besser bekomme ich es schlicht nicht mehr hin.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Oktober 2019)

Nutz auch beim AMD Referenz Modell  der VII  das Nachziehen von Links auf Recht, übers Kreuz beim Hotspot und GPU Temperatur ?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nutz auch beim AMD Referenz Modell  der VII  das Nachziehen von Links auf Recht, übers Kreuz beim Hotspot und GPU Temperatur ?



Ja, es geht dabei um das andrücken des Interposers, so hat Igor mir das mal erklärt. Wobei mit dem originalen Pad das nicht groß auffallen dürfte.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Oktober 2019)

Super Ergebnisse Gurdi!! Denke LM ansich ist trotzdem gefährlich. Gab ja schon einige Berichte von VII-Nutzern, dass das Package relativ uneben ist..und wenn es das ist, dann könnte die Performance durch LM schwierig werden, wenn man die dünne Schicht dann nicht gleichmäßig auftragen kann. Aber das ist nur meine Head-Cannon.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Super Ergebnisse Gurdi!! Denke LM ansich ist trotzdem gefährlich. Gab ja schon einige Berichte von VII-Nutzern, dass das Package relativ uneben ist..und wenn es das ist, dann könnte die Performance durch LM schwierig werden, wenn man die dünne Schicht dann nicht gleichmäßig auftragen kann. Aber das ist nur meine Head-Cannon.



Klare Sache, LM hat immer ein gewisses Risiko.


----------



## gbm31 (20. Oktober 2019)

So, mein Drucker lief über Nacht und der erste Fuss für die Radis ist fertig.

Passt ganz gut finde ich, auch wenn ich nur in Draft-Quali gedruckt hab...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> So, mein Drucker lief über Nacht und der erste Fuss für die Radis ist fertig.
> 
> Passt ganz gut finde ich, auch wenn ich nur in Draft-Quali gedruckt hab...
> 
> ...



Geil, du hast nen 3D Drucker.


----------



## gbm31 (20. Oktober 2019)

Seit 2 Jahren. Kost ja nix mehr... 

Bausatz aus China, Anet A8. Reicht mir für die Kleinigkeiten die hier und da mal geschickt sind. Ist mittlerweile auch bissle getuned...


----------



## DARPA (20. Oktober 2019)

Kommt gut. Konstruktion gefällt mir 

 Jetzt noch 2 davon und dann haste auch nen MO-RA


----------



## gbm31 (20. Oktober 2019)

Danke!

Ich denke die 2 420er reichen mir... 

Stehen ja frei und im 90°Winkel zueinander. Die Schläuche und Kabel zu den Lüftern sind so lang dass der Turm später auf dem Boden neben dem Regal stehen kann und schön kühle Luft hat.

Die Steuerung der Lüfter läuft übers Mainboard, da sind CPU und Case- Anschluss sehr gut konfigurierbar.


----------



## RX480 (20. Oktober 2019)

Du brauchst dringend nen neuen Avatar für die vormals Höllenmaschine.
Mit 420er  li.+re. siehts fast hübsch aus wie ein Hifi-Rack.


----------



## RX480 (20. Oktober 2019)

sorry, Doppelpost=Verbindungsfehler


----------



## gbm31 (20. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du brauchst dringend nen neuen Avatar für die vormals Höllenmaschine.
> Mit 420er  li.+re. siehts fast hübsch aus wie ein Hifi-Rack.



Das ist eigentlich auch ne Idee...


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Oktober 2019)

Muh..binnein wenig gewurmt  die Pumpe des Eiswolf hat sich verabschiedet und klingt nun im Betrieb dauerhaft wie eine Feuerwehrsirene...da noch die CPU-Pumoe im system ist läuft es zwar trotzdem weiter, die temps sind aber dezent schlechter geworden (im Schnitt 6 Grad) und ich erreiche sogar knapp 100° Junction im FSUltra-Loop. Klar, ein wenig gegenwirken kann ich mit höheren Lüfterspeeds..aber doof ist es trotzdem  betrifft auch nur die Junction, die restlichen Komponenten sind normal von der Temp her.

Nun haben wir wieder das "Nicht"- Amazon Problem. Dort könnte ich sagen, jo schickt mir mal nen neuen zu, nach dem Umbau schick ich euch den alten..bin mir ziemlich sicher ALC will erst den Eiswolf haben und untersuchen bevor sie was zuschicken und das wurmt mich massiv und erinnert mich wieder warum amazon so viel besser ist. Ich bau das garantiert nicht für ein paar wochen wieder um und dann wieder zurück


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ideal wäre ein voller Retour vom Eiswolf und Umsatteln auf GPX-Fullcover + Magi Cool Pumpe. (Eisbecher ist zu teuer)
Frag mal nach.
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung, Befestigung'/'Montage

Bei der MagiCool passen auch Deine Schläuche.(hatte ja schonmal ein Bsp. verlinkt)
Brauchst dann ja nur noch 2x Kurze zusätzlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Oktober 2019)

Naja, für ne Retoure ist es schon ein wenig spät, das wird wohl nicht funktionieren, hab den Eiswolf ja auch umsonst bekommen. Ich frag einfach mal nach wo die Optionen liegen.

Vlt werde ich ja überrascht und sie schicken mir wirklich nur den Block (vorbefüllt) zu, damit ich das ganze einfach auf simple art austauschen kann. Das wäre supi und ich hätte minimalen Aufwand damit. Alles andere...wenn sie wirklich wöllten, dass ich alles zurückschicke, inkl. Radi..dann werde ich das wohl nicht tun, ist mir einfach viel zu viel Aufwand und eigentlich traurig ohnehin. Hab mir den Eisbär für die CPU ja nur wegen der Pumpenproblematik geholt xD

Ich weiß schon, warum ich nie ein Fan von Wasserkühlung war. Viel zu viele extra PoF (Points of Failure) im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung. Klar, war alles bissl ruhiger, aber naja, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## sifusanders (21. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, für ne Retoure ist es schon ein wenig spät, das wird wohl nicht funktionieren, hab den Eiswolf ja auch umsonst bekommen. Ich frag einfach mal nach wo die Optionen liegen.
> 
> Vlt werde ich ja überrascht und sie schicken mir wirklich nur den Block (vorbefüllt) zu, damit ich das ganze einfach auf simple art austauschen kann. Das wäre supi und ich hätte minimalen Aufwand damit. Alles andere...wenn sie wirklich wöllten, dass ich alles zurückschicke, inkl. Radi..dann werde ich das wohl nicht tun, ist mir einfach viel zu viel Aufwand und eigentlich traurig ohnehin. Hab mir den Eisbär für die CPU ja nur wegen der Pumpenproblematik geholt xD
> 
> Ich weiß schon, warum ich nie ein Fan von Wasserkühlung war. Viel zu viele extra PoF (Points of Failure) im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung. Klar, war alles bissl ruhiger, aber naja, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt



Meine macht auch (wenn auch sehr sehr selten komische Geräusche). Alphacool hat sogar, nachdem sie mein Video geguckt haben, gesagt ich solle zurück schicken. Ist mir atm aber zu viel Aufwand. Ich kriege heute die Noctua Paste und werde nochmal repasten.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Vlt werde ich ja überrascht und sie schicken mir wirklich nur den Block (vorbefüllt) zu, damit ich das ganze einfach auf simple art austauschen kann.



Bei nem Wechsel auf die MagiCool+GPX-Fullcover wäre befüllen über die Magi kein Problem. (noch außerhalb vom Case)
Dann die Schnellkupplungen wie gehabt trennen und alle Teile einzeln einbauen und zusammenstöpseln.
Die könnte dann noch nen zusätzlichen Radi im Boden locker mit betreiben.
(und Fullcover@LM, um mal zu schauen, Was geht)


----------



## sifusanders (21. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei nem Wechsel auf die MagiCool+GPX-Fullcover wäre befüllen über die Magi kein Problem. (noch außerhalb vom Case)
> Dann die Schnellkupplungen wie gehabt trennen und alle Teile einzeln einbauen und zusammenstöpseln.
> Die könnte dann noch nen zusätzlichen Radi im Boden locker mit betreiben.
> (und Fullcover@LM, um mal zu schauen, Was geht)



Das sieht doch garnicht mal schlecht aus . Was müsste ich alles kaufen, um ein ähnliches Setup zusammenzustellen? Würde wohl 2 360 radis verwenden wollen (passen zumindest in das Fractal meshify s2)


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Oktober 2019)

Bin kein Fan vom Fullcover, was ich bislang gesehen hab sollte der Performance-technisch nicht wirklich besser sein als das Konzept vom Eiswolf, besonders, da der Wasserkreislauf beim Eiswolf nur die GPU selbst kühlen muss und der Rest der Komponenten Semi-Passiv gekühlt wird.

Ne externe Pumpe..mhm, die könnte ich auch im hinteren Fach meines Carbide Air anbringen, da fliegen eh nur Kabel rum  na erstmal schauen was ALC sagt


----------



## gbm31 (21. Oktober 2019)

So, zweiter Fuss und Winkel auch fertig.

Jetzt noch die Kabel aufräumen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Oktober 2019)

Oh? Lässt du die so im Winkel? Die Lüfter ziehen sich doch dann aber gegenseitig die Luft ab, oder nicht?


----------



## gbm31 (21. Oktober 2019)

So langsam wie die drehen ist genug Luft für alle da. 

Hab beim Ghost Recon Breakpoint Zocken 32-33° Wasser.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Das sieht doch garnicht mal schlecht aus . Was müsste ich alles kaufen, um ein ähnliches Setup zusammenzustellen? Würde wohl 2 360 radis verwenden wollen (passen zumindest in das Fractal meshify s2)



Frag mal Shadow, der hat doch schon die Verbindungsschläuche zusätzlich bestellt gehabt.
Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer GPX Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschluesse) | Zubehoer / Ersatzteile | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer GPX Extension Set 90deg (Schlauch und Anschluesse) | Zubehoer / Ersatzteile | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Wasserkuehlung Kuehlfluessigkeit Ultra Pure Water 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Einfach mal Durchzählen. Kommt schon Was zusammen, falls man überall mal auftrennen möchte.(mit Kupplung)
1-2 Direktverbindungen würden schon am Schlauchsalat sparen.

Die Pumpe incl. Halterung hatte ich schon genannt. Dito GPX-Fullcover.

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Leider nur die Dicken. Musste eh erstmal ausmessen. (die Coolmove in Bundle 2 reichen)
alternativ
2x280er für die GPU only wären dicke ausreichend:
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
(war gerade ebend auch 2x vorh.)
Akasa Viper PWM Luefter, gelb - 140mm
(gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mit ordentlich Druck)

Die beiden Neuen als IN und den vorh. CPU-Radi als OUT.
Hier kannst Du den Kollegen von dem Bild fragen:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-360-erweitern-klein-projekt.html#post9991046


----------



## sifusanders (21. Oktober 2019)

So hab soeben mal repasted mit der Noctua NT-H2. Ich hab immer mal wieder spikes in der Tjunc bis hoch zu 96° (nur einen Mess-Intervall) sonst ist die Tjunc bei ca 90°.
Ist Firestrike extreme im Stresstest. Screenshot ist nach dem Run genommen.
Ganz vergessen: pt +25%

Anbei auch noch die Bilder von der Paste (thermal grizzly), die ich zuvor drauf hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2019)

Die Delta ist zu hoch,so solltest beim montieren darauf achten das du von Links nach rechts montierst bei deinem Chip um die überschüssige Paste in dünn benetzten Regionen zu drücken.

Zum Vergleich, ich habe bei 320Watt ASIC 92 HotSpot. Das Delta sollte35-40Grad nicht übersteigen, ansonsten ist die Montage nicht ideal oder die WLP.

Bei 270Watt ASIC hat meine GPU Urlaub und bleibt unter 80.


----------



## sifusanders (21. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Delta ist zu hoch,so solltest beim montieren darauf achten das du von Links nach rechts montierst bei deinem Chip um die überschüssige Paste in dünn benetzten Regionen zu drücken.
> 
> Zum Vergleich, ich habe bei 320Watt ASIC 92 HotSpot. Das Delta sollte35-40Grad nicht übersteigen, ansonsten ist die Montage nicht ideal oder die WLP.
> 
> Bei 270Watt ASIC hat meine GPU Urlaub und bleibt unter 80.



Oh Gott, dann sind meine Temps ja völlig verquere, wenn Du so viel bessere Temps mit Luft hast. Ich weiß, Du hast LiquidMetal drauf, aber das sollte doch ungefähr für zumindest gleich gute Temps ausreichen ;O
Links nach rechts ist also zuerst die Schrauben auf der Seite von den Anschlüssen (HDMI;DP)?

@Shadow, kannst Du mir vielleicht mit Vergleichswerten aushelfen?
Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Oktober 2019)

Nun, meine Karte taktet nur mehr bis 1650 bis 1670 Mhz, aber bleibt immer im Bereich von 2230 U/Min
Zudem hakt es oftmal komplett auf wenige 3 bis 5 fps beim Spielanfang
Treiber Problem des 19.9.3 Treibers....


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Oktober 2019)

Sieht bei mir aber genauso aus, komme auch kurzzeitig auf um die 95°, aber halt nie höher (wenn beide Pumpen funktionieren, ansonsten auch mal bis 99° mit einer und niedrigem Fan-Speed, mit max Fans auch unter 96°) und mein Delta ist auch massiv, GPU-Temp kommt nie über 50 Grad, ebenso die restlichen Komponenten, aber der Eiswolf ist auch gänzlich anders aufgebaut als Luftkühler z.B., da der Block ansich nur das Package aktiv kühlt und die anderen Komponenten quasi passiv, daher ist die Temp-Verteilung bissl anders. Hab selbst auch schon zig mal nachgezogen, hat aber alles nix verändert, ggf. ein Quirk des Eiswolfs.

PS: ALC hat geantwortet und man schickt mir wohl, wie ich das wollte, nur den Block vorbefüllt zu, damit ich das fix tauschen kann. Find ich Spitze! Dann guck ich auch nochmal ob sich iwas ändert. Könnte auch mal LM testen..aber denke wahrscheinlich eher nicht, die Temps und die Geräuschkulisse sind ja immer Ok. Selbst wenn ich bei 105° Junction herumdümpeln würde bei 28° Raumtemp..das wäre auch ok. naja, ich werde berichten!!!


----------



## sifusanders (21. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir aber genauso aus, komme auch kurzzeitig auf um die 95°, aber halt nie höher (wenn beide Pumpen funktionieren, ansonsten auch mal bis 99° mit einer und niedrigem Fan-Speed, mit max Fans auch unter 96°) und mein Delta ist auch massiv, GPU-Temp kommt nie über 50 Grad, ebenso die restlichen Komponenten, aber der Eiswolf ist auch gänzlich anders aufgebaut als Luftkühler z.B., da der Block ansich nur das Package aktiv kühlt und die anderen Komponenten quasi passiv, daher ist die Temp-Verteilung bissl anders. Hab selbst auch schon zig mal nachgezogen, hat aber alles nix verändert, ggf. ein Quirk des Eiswolfs.
> 
> PS: ALC hat geantwortet und man schickt mir wohl, wie ich das wollte, nur den Block vorbefüllt zu, damit ich das fix tauschen kann. Find ich Spitze! Dann guck ich auch nochmal ob sich iwas ändert. Könnte auch mal LM testen..aber denke wahrscheinlich eher nicht, die Temps und die Geräuschkulisse sind ja immer Ok. Selbst wenn ich bei 105° Junction herumdümpeln würde bei 28° Raumtemp..das wäre auch ok. naja, ich werde berichten!!!



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich fürchte ich verstehe nicht ganz: Du bleibst als beim Eisbär-"Block"? Bzw, was wird Dir zugesandt?
Btw: habe gerade gesehen, dass der Fullblock von Alphacool gerade im Angebot ist.
Fullblock


----------



## Eyren (21. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bin kein Fan vom Fullcover, was ich bislang gesehen hab sollte der Performance-technisch nicht wirklich besser sein als das Konzept vom Eiswolf, besonders, da der Wasserkreislauf beim Eiswolf nur die GPU selbst kühlen muss und der Rest der Komponenten Semi-Passiv gekühlt wird.
> 
> Ne externe Pumpe..mhm, die könnte ich auch im hinteren Fach meines Carbide Air anbringen, da fliegen eh nur Kabel rum  na erstmal schauen was ALC sagt



Das Carbide Air bietet sich genau dafür an. So hab ich es zumindest auch gemacht: Pumpe+AGB schön in die Netzteilhälfte und nur saubere Schläuche in den Sichtteil geführt. Irgendwann muss ich noch meine HDD´s in den zwei Schächten abdecken dann ist mein Baby fertig.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2019)

Naja ich kann euch nur berichten was ich so ausmache, auch mit normaler WLPaste hab ich ja solche Temperaturen,zwar etwas höher aber nicht wirklich nennenswert gegenüber LM.Problem an der Paste war lediglich das die VII die irgendwie wegfrühstückt,was auch immer damit passiert

Fakt ist aber,ein Delta von +35 deutet auf nicht richtig abgedecktes Package hin,meine Karte hat jetzt schon so einige WLP Wechsel hinter sich und allein die korrekt Montage macht bereits etwas 10Grad HotSpot aus. Außerdem, Karte nach frischer WLPimmer ne Weileaufheizen und dann nach dem BurnInn möglichst och warm den Kühler nachziehen.

Wichtig ist,dasIhr bei der Abnahme des Kühlersdarauf achtet wo die Paste fein aufgelöst ist und wo diese noch grob augetragen ist. Ihrmüsst versuchen an den Bereichen wo "zuviel"ist zuerst anzuziehen und dann in den Bereich zu drücken wo der Kühlervorher korrekt auflag.

@Sifu:Sieh dir mal genau an wo überschüssige Paste bei dir rausgedrückt wurde,das ist bei deinem Chip rechts und unten.Hierliegt der Kühler also am besten an,ergo musst du links zuerst anziehen um das auszugleichen.


----------



## Chanks (22. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich kann euch nur berichten was ich so ausmache, auch mit normaler WLPaste hab ich ja solche Temperaturen,zwar etwas höher aber nicht wirklich nennenswert gegenüber LM.Problem an der Paste war lediglich das die VII die irgendwie wegfrühstückt,was auch immer damit passiert
> 
> Fakt ist aber,ein Delta von +35 deutet auf nicht richtig abgedecktes Package hin,meine Karte hat jetzt schon so einige WLP Wechsel hinter sich und allein die korrekt Montage macht bereits etwas 10Grad HotSpot aus. Außerdem, Karte nach frischer WLPimmer ne Weileaufheizen und dann nach dem BurnInn möglichst och warm den Kühler nachziehen.
> 
> ...



An dieser Stelle hast du leider einen Denkfehler. Im Falle der Radeon VII ist die Junction mit einem überpotenten LuKü immer besser als mit den Wasserblocks. Dies liegt einfach daran das alle Wasserblöcke auf mindestens 2 Schrauben um das Package verzichten. Dies führt einfach dazu das der Anpressdruck in dem Bereich um die Schrauben weniger optimal ist. Dies lässt sich einfach nicht verhindern, da haben die Hersteller einfach gepennt und auch nicht nachgebessert da die Radeon VII einfach ein recht unwichtiges Produkt mit geringer Absatzmenge ist :/ 

Es ist mit den vorhandenen Schrauben einfach unmöglich den Anpressdruck gleich zu verteilen, dementsprechend entstehen auch unterschiedliche Schichtdicken. An den Punkten mit der dickeren Schicht WLP schafft es die Karte dann einfach nicht mehr die Wärme abzuführen, egal wie gut die Kühlung selbst ist. Um das zu beheben bräuchte man einfach eine deutlich höhere Leitfähigkeit um die Schichtdicke etwas zu kompensieren, da wäre das orginale Pad ein Traum.

Edit.: Ich habe dies die letzten tage wirklich aktiv beobachtet. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur machen bei mir über 20 Grad Junction aus. Dies spricht alles für ein signifikantes Problem beim Wärmeübergang. Bedenken muss man zudem die Fertigungstolleranzen in diesem Fall, da gibt es eben bessere und schlechtere Packages.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> da wäre das orginale Pad ein Traum.



1+
Schade das Igor nix besorgen kann.

btw.
Wie schaut das eigentlich momentan beim Eiswolf aus? (von Shadow)
Kann der GPU-Block einfach abgeschraubt werden?

Oder bekommst Du quasi einen vorbefüllten Eiswolf zurück?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2019)

@Chanks: Ja , das hatte ich so tatsächlich nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Oktober 2019)

@RX480 ich krieg den ganzen Block vorbefüllt wieder. Alles andere wäre ja auch Quatsch, kA was sich da im inneren Abspielt und ob man nur das Pumpenteil einfach so tauschen könnte. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich nen Graphit-Pad dazubestelle, die frage ist nur welches  wo ist mein edler Hamster wenn man ihn braucht!!


----------



## gbm31 (22. Oktober 2019)

... mit ein Grund für mich, custom loops zu fahren. 

Ausserdem bastel ich viel zu gern... 

Mich juckts in den Fingern die VII neu zu bepasten,.. aber jetzt ist erstmal Dienstreise.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Oktober 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ... mit ein Grund für mich, custom loops zu fahren.
> 
> Ausserdem bastel ich viel zu gern...
> 
> Mich juckts in den Fingern die VII neu zu bepasten,.. aber jetzt ist erstmal Dienstreise.



MITNEHMEN UND BASTELN! xDDD Kannste halt nur nicht testen  Ausser du holst dir nen Lappi und nen externes GPU-Case..aber ich denke das wäre dann doch zu viel des Guten


----------



## sifusanders (22. Oktober 2019)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass es wohl einfach an der Bauweise vom Eisbär liegt? Ich lass heute nochmal nen Stresstest laufen und ziehe danach die Schrauben nochmal an. Temps sind mit der Noctua allerdings tatsächlich ein paar Grad besser - nehme wirklich an, dass meine Grizzly nen schlechtes Batch war. Die ließ sich nämlich nur sehr schlecht verstreichen,  ganz im Gegensatz zu allen Videos, die ich gesehen hatte.

Bei Big Navi wird es dann einfach direkt einen Full-Waterblock geben. Ich glaub es lohnt sich jetzt nicht mehr wirklich nochmal nen Wasserblock zu kaufen (obwohl der Preis vom alphacool Block tatsächlich nicht schlecht ist gerade.)


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Oktober 2019)

Ach iwas noch rumzufummeln lohnt eh nicht, da hast du recht. Schau das es passt und dann lass es so! Man kann dinge auch kaputtfummeln, wie ich leider schon häufig feststellen musste  It's part of the game!

Kann mir vlt jemand sagen, welche Abmessungen das package der VII hat? Grad nicht zu Hause und finde dazu nix. Wollte mir auch das IC Graphit Pad bestellen, das gibt es aber max in 40x40mm, das erscheint mir ein wenig zuu wenig, aber kann mich auch irren.

EDIT: Hab mir jetzt das Carbonaut geleistet: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07PGLL1YX/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Laut reddit entspricht die Package Größe der RTX2080TI eins zu eins der Größe der Radeon VII. Ich hab auch gehört, dass dieses Pad leicht "anschmilzt", was für die Anwendung perfekt klingt (wie das originale Pad). Wenn der Ersatzblock von ALC kommt, werde ich das Carbonaut direkt verwenden und berichten, ob sich was tut von den Temps


----------



## sifusanders (22. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ach iwas noch rumzufummeln lohnt eh nicht, da hast du recht. Schau das es passt und dann lass es so! Man kann dinge auch kaputtfummeln, wie ich leider schon häufig feststellen musste  It's part of the game!
> 
> Kann mir vlt jemand sagen, welche Abmessungen das package der VII hat? Grad nicht zu Hause und finde dazu nix. Wollte mir auch das IC Graphit Pad bestellen, das gibt es aber max in 40x40mm, das erscheint mir ein wenig zuu wenig, aber kann mich auch irren.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an. Sobald Du Ergebnisse hast, her damit! Dann kann ich es nachmachen


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Shadow bekommt net den Eisbär(CPU) sondern den Eiswolf(GPU) getauscht, falls ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Ist ein guter Service von ALC = ist schließlich die empfindlichste Komponente.
1+

btw.
Carbonaut könnte gerade so gehen(x). Graphit ist zu dünn bei unebenen Packages.
Das hatte Gaussmath schon probiert.

(x) 0,2mm ist bei der Montage ne Herausforderung. Das ideal Anziehen ist net leicht.
Oft wird ne Kombi WLP+Carbonaut verwendet um Unebenheiten in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Kann mir vlt jemand sagen, welche Abmessungen das package der VII hat? Grad nicht zu Hause und finde dazu nix. Wollte mir auch das IC Graphit Pad bestellen, das gibt es aber max in 40x40mm, das erscheint mir ein wenig zuu wenig, aber kann mich auch irren.



Ich habe mir das 40x40mm IC Graphit Pad auf 32x26mm zurechtgeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (22. Oktober 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Das hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an. Sobald Du Ergebnisse hast, her damit! Dann kann ich es nachmachen



Haha... Ich wollte das gleiche schreiben!


----------



## JSXShadow (22. Oktober 2019)

Mhm, deswegen hab ich ja das Carbonaut genommen, da das ein wenig dicker ist als das von IC und sich halt "reinschmilzt" während das von IC starr bleibt (soweit ich das gelesen hab zumindest). Na! Ich bin in jedem Fall gespannt. Zur Not klatsch ich ne halbe Tube nagellack drauf und schmeiß LM hinterher, aber denke gerade da ist die Unebenheit schwieriger. Sollte damit selbst aber kaum probleme haben, wenn ich den Abdruck meiner ersten WLPasten Auftragung glauben kann. Sieht ziemlich eben aus.

Werde dann berichten über die Initialtemps, dann nen FireStrike Ultra custom run knapp 1-2h laufen lassen, dann nochmal anziehen, abkühlen lassen und und dann nochmal vergleichen. Da man den Eiswolf nach nem Tag eh nachziehen soll, mach ich das gleich mit. Pad ist am Freitag da, gerade Lieferbestätigung von ALC bekommen, wird wohl auch Freitag oder Donnerstag da sein. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich am Freitag direkt dazu komme, wobei das Ganze so (nur mit dem Block) ja kaum Zeit in Anspruch nehmen sollte.

Und ja, ich bekomme quasi nur den Block vom Eiswolf mit den Schnellverschlüssen, also quasi fehlt nur der Radiator, den brauch ich ja auch nicht. Aka trenne ich die Verschlüsse, mach den alten Kühler ab, mach den neuen drauf und schließe das Ganze wieder an.


----------



## sifusanders (22. Oktober 2019)

neuer Stresstest heute
gab einmal einen Spike auf 95°, sonst wars eigentlich unter 90° , manchmal knapp drüber. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Stresstest sich komischerweise anders verhält, als graphic Test 1 im Loop. Schon seltsam.
Takt war jetzt 10 Mhz höher (2004Mhz), aber bisl besser ist es über Nacht geworden :O Hatte vorher noch ein Benchmarks mit deutlich mehr vCore gemacht und dort waren die Temps viiiiiel niedriger. mit 1,14 vcore war max 84° in Firestrike normal+Extreme 

LG
Mark


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Zur Not klatsch ich ne halbe Tube nagellack drauf und schmeiß LM hinterher, aber denke gerade da ist die Unebenheit schwieriger. Sollte damit selbst aber kaum probleme haben, wenn ich den Abdruck meiner ersten WLPasten Auftragung glauben kann. Sieht ziemlich eben aus.



Eigentlich sollte ein Tröpfchen Kryonaut reichen. Auch net schlecht zum Fixieren.
(oder 4 gaaanz kleine an den Ecken, hatte Gaussmath mit dem Pad so gemacht)

btw.
Bei LM auf Kupfer gibts wohl gerne mal Probleme: besser bei Vernickelt anwendbar
Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein


----------



## BladeTNT (24. Oktober 2019)

Eine Frage an euch:

Hat jemand die Seven an einem AVR angeschlossen peer HDMI? Wegen Sound?
Ich habe schon seit ich die Seven habe das Probleme das zwischen durch immer der Ton mal für 1 Sek weg ist oder einfach komplett verschwindet oder Kratzig wird. Mal ne Woche ruhe dann mal wieder schlimmer.
Beim Headset ist das nicht so. Heute sogar mal 2x Bild ging aus und "Kein Signal" das hatte ich noch nie, habe Takt mal raus genommen.
Spiele laufen weiterhin Problemfrei

Im anderen AMD Forum (englisches) lese ich das das viele haben das Problem bei einer 5700/XT das über AVR der Ton Probleme macht.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Oktober 2019)

Nutzt du Image boost? Also treiberseitiges downsampling?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## BladeTNT (24. Oktober 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nutzt du Image boost? Also treiberseitiges downsampling?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Nein, ich spiele ganz normal in WQHD, derzeit alles @Stock  (trotzdem war eben paar mal 1sek Musik Ton weg) ( Desktop) oder zwischen durch Bild Tearings beim Surfen. Ich denke das die Graka sich nicht so gut mit einem AVR verträgt.
Ist halt blöd da ich oft Filme schaue sprich:

VGA zum AVR, und weiter zum Beamer. HDMI Kabel 2m

Treiber alles aktuell, keine OC´s derzeit.  HDCP auch mal Deaktiviert. OnBoard Sound im Bios deaktiviert.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Oktober 2019)

Tearings beim Surfen hab ich auch ab und an, Sound geht bei mir aber nicht durch die VII, daher kann ich dazu nix sagen...

Wozu ich allerdings was sagen kann UND HOLY MOLY:

1. Carbonaut ist Müll, zig mal zusammengebaut und wieder abgebaut, penibel darauf geachtet, dass das Pad direkt mittig ist, am Ende auch mal mit WLPaste probiert in Combo mit dem Carbonaut, hilft nix, keine Chance, Hotspot dreht durch, so oder so.
2. Hab ich nun die neue Pumpe draufgemacht und HOT DAMN...das hatte ich nicht erwartet:

Alte/defekte Pumpe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neue Pumpe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich vorweg: Beide male direkt aus dem Idle heraus ein FireStrike Ultra-Stresstest. Idle-Temps waren beide Male fast identisch. Weiter oben im Bild sieht man die RPM der Pumpen. Die Water Pump+ ist die Pumpe des Eiswolf. Die neue Pumpe hat einfach mal im Schnitt 350 RPM mehr drauf, aber irgendeine Macke muss die alte Pumpe auch abseits davon gehabt haben. Satte 13° weniger Hotspot Temp als vorher (gleicher Zusammenbau, gleiche Menge an NT-H2, dabei auch noch 1° höhere Raumtemp, also sind es effektiv 14° bessere Temps). Das ist absolut INSANE. Das Carbonaut hab ich weggeschmissen, war mir zu dumm. 13 Euro Lehrgeld, was solls.

Also, danke an ALC für den Spitzensupport mal wieder und joar, jetzt bin ich gänzlich zufrieden und die Temps sind auch so, wie ich es mir wünschen würde <3 

Rambling: Effektiv 14° bessere Temps...vlt war der alte Block krummer, vlt die Pumpe wirklich Müll..hab zwischendurch sogar befürchtet, dass ich die VII zerstört hätte, sieht man mal wieder, wie robust die kleine ist  Der Block der neuen Pumpe hatte sogar einige Kratzer mehr als der alte Block...da hab ich schon gedacht am Ende, als ich bereits mit dem Carbo am verzweifeln war, dass ich dann am Ende schlechter dastehe..und siehe da, nope, alles top!


----------



## gastello (24. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Rambling: Effektiv 14° bessere Temps...


Die neue Pumpe oder der Kühlblock wurden optimiert und besonders für die Kühlung der HBM Module angepasst - große Flächen. Dann fällt auch die Hotspottemperatur.


----------



## Chanks (24. Oktober 2019)

gastello schrieb:


> Die neue Pumpe oder der Kühlblock wurden optimiert und besonders für die Kühlung der HBM Module angepasst - große Flächen. Dann fällt auch die Hotspottemperatur.




Glaube ist nicht. Es wird die neue Paste sein, gib dem ganzen mal 1-2 Wochen und dann guck dir nochmal die Temperaturen an :/ 

Meiner Erfahrung steigt bei Paste die Temperatur nochmal 10-15 Grad nach einigen  Wochen. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich die Paste neu aufgetragen, ~75 Grad Hotspot nach dem Ultra Stresstest. Jetzt aktuell bin ich froh das es/wenn es unter 100 Grad bleibt... 
Die Seven ist eine schöne aber auch echt nervige Karte :/


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Oktober 2019)

gastello schrieb:


> Die neue Pumpe oder der Kühlblock wurden optimiert und besonders für die Kühlung der HBM Module angepasst - große Flächen. Dann fällt auch die Hotspottemperatur.



Das ist ja das komische, rein optisch gibt es zwischen den beiden Blöcken gar keine Unterschiede, also wirklich überhaupt nicht xD

@Chanks Das konnte ich so bislang aber nicht feststellen. Das letzte Mal, als ich den Eiswolf initial draufgeschraubt habe, da waren die Temps nur 1-2° besser als heute morgen der Test vor dem Wechsel des Blocks. waren glaube 2-3 Monate dazwischen, hab da echt kein Zeitgefühl mehr xD Liegt vlt auch an der Paste, ich sag ja, die Noctua NT-H2 ist die beste auf dem Markt^^


----------



## sifusanders (24. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Also, danke an ALC für den Spitzensupport mal wieder und joar, jetzt bin ich gänzlich zufrieden und die Temps sind auch so, wie ich es mir wünschen würde <3



Werde es dann ebenso machen - alphacool hatte mir ja geschrieben, ich solle meine Ware (also die Gesamte) wegen der Pumpengeräusche einschicken. Hab jetzt auch mal gefragt, ob auch nur der Block möglich sei.
Mal gucken, was sie sagen.
Freut mich auf jeden Fall, dass jetzt alles bei Dir funktioniert! Hast Du die WLP vorher verteilt oder die Klecksmethode verwendet? Wie hast Du jetzt alles angezogen?

Btw meine Pumpe ist auch nur bei 2,280 rpm

LG Mark


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Oktober 2019)

Naja, ALC hat mir nen GPX-Pro geschickt. Keine Ahnung, aber ggf. war das auch nur der Aufsatz für nen anderen Eiswolf, z.b. für ne RTX2080Ti und die Pumpen unterscheiden sich ggf. aber das ist nur Spekulation. 

Hab wie immer einen Strich WLP in die Mitte und dann noch einen Klecks an jede Ecke gesetzt. Ruhig lieber ein bissl mehr als zu wenig, zu wenig ist immer schlecht für die Performance, zu viel macht nur Sauerei, kostet aber keine Temps.

Hab wie immer alle Schrauben über Kreuz angezogen, also von einer Seite zur nächsten, aber die 4 inneren Schrauben fürs Package hab ich untereinander nach den anderen Schrauben angezogen. Also erst die äußeren eine Umdrehung, dann die vom package, dann wieder die äüßeren, usw. ... bis alles fest saß. Da auch die Pads zw. Plate und PCB relativ dick sind musst du da ordentlich und gleichmäßig nachziehen, bei mir schiebt sich die Plate erst gegen Ende in die korrekte Lage (dann wenn der Anpressdruck die Pads gut quetscht).


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Glaube ist nicht. Es wird die neue Paste sein, gib dem ganzen mal 1-2 Wochen und dann guck dir nochmal die Temperaturen an :/
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung steigt bei Paste die Temperatur nochmal 10-15 Grad nach einigen  Wochen. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich die Paste neu aufgetragen, ~75 Grad Hotspot nach dem Ultra Stresstest. Jetzt aktuell bin ich froh das es/wenn es unter 100 Grad bleibt...
> Die Seven ist eine schöne aber auch echt nervige Karte :/



Bin mal gespannt ob das LM da besser hält.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Oktober 2019)

NEUER AMD Treiber:
Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.2 Highlights

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-10-2


Support For
Call of Duty™: Modern Warfare
With ultra presets on the Radeon™ RX 5700 XT, achieve up to 18% better performance playing Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 
with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 edition 19.10.2 than with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.1. RS-322
The Outer Worlds™
With very high presets on the Radeon™ RX 5700 XT, achieve up to 8% better performance playing The Outer Worlds 
with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 edition 19.10.2 than with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.1. RS-321
Chernobylite™ Early Access

Fixed Issues
Launching League of Legends™ may cause the display to remain blank for a few seconds.
Radeon Chill may create an incorrect registry entry when enabled or disabled.
Borderlands 3™ may experience an application hang after running the in-game benchmark or changing resolutions.
Flicker may be experienced while playing media in Movies and TV application when using some displays connected via USB Type-C.
Some Radeon RX Vega and Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may intermittently experience a thread stuck crash or TDR when there is a high GPU load active.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Oktober 2019)

Gleich mal installieren. Modern Warfare geht mir aufn Kranz, aber The Outer Worlds kann man mal anzocken


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> The Outer Worlds kann man mal anzocken



Bin auch in 5min dabei haha, direkt ReShade drauf ballern. 

edit: okay.. reshade mit voller Schärfe sieht doch etwas merkwürdig aus wegen den niedrig aufgelösten Texturen..

Aber Performance könnte besser sein. Patches regeln schon xD


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Oktober 2019)

Na, ReShade benutze ich meistens erst spaeter, erstmal sehen, was das Game alleine kann 

PS: Hab durch die bessere Kühlung auch mein Setting angepasst. Laufe jetzt im Wattman bei 2074Mhz und 1038mV, das resultiert in ung. 2040Mhz bei 1043mV, aber der Unterschied ist größer als ich dachte, gab einen guten Performance-Schub und im FireStrike Ultra-Stresstest bleib ich noch unter 85° bei minimalen Lüftersettings. Meine CPU-Temp ist seit dem Wechsel des Blocks auch um 9° gefallen roflmao...da sieht man mal wieder, dass jede Komponente eines kreislaufs entscheidend sein kann


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Oktober 2019)

Ja ich gucke immer ingame wie der unterschied so ist  also On/Off  

Also in ReShade 
fidelity fx : auf 500 
Curves: auf 250  
 ist genau richtig  


85° ist doch gut,  also ingame bin ich derzeit meist immer mit 70/72° unterwegs  @stock allerdings


----------



## sifusanders (25. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, ALC hat mir nen GPX-Pro geschickt. Keine Ahnung, aber ggf. war das auch nur der Aufsatz für nen anderen Eiswolf, z.b. für ne RTX2080Ti und die Pumpen unterscheiden sich ggf. aber das ist nur Spekulation.
> 
> Hab wie immer einen Strich WLP in die Mitte und dann noch einen Klecks an jede Ecke gesetzt. Ruhig lieber ein bissl mehr als zu wenig, zu wenig ist immer schlecht für die Performance, zu viel macht nur Sauerei, kostet aber keine Temps.
> 
> Hab wie immer alle Schrauben über Kreuz angezogen, also von einer Seite zur nächsten, aber die 4 inneren Schrauben fürs Package hab ich untereinander nach den anderen Schrauben angezogen. Also erst die äußeren eine Umdrehung, dann die vom package, dann wieder die äüßeren, usw. ... bis alles fest saß. Da auch die Pads zw. Plate und PCB relativ dick sind musst du da ordentlich und gleichmäßig nachziehen, bei mir schiebt sich die Plate erst gegen Ende in die korrekte Lage (dann wenn der Anpressdruck die Pads gut quetscht).



Alphacool hat geantwortet, ich soll denen auch, wie Du, den Block zurückschicken. Habe leider keine austausch GPU und muss wohl daher eine Woche oder so ohne PC auskommen ;(


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Wünsch Dir genauso ein aha-Erlebnis wie bei Shadow!
(über den Service bei ALC kann man net meckern)


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Oktober 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Alphacool hat geantwortet, ich soll denen auch, wie Du, den Block zurückschicken. Habe leider keine austausch GPU und muss wohl daher eine Woche oder so ohne PC auskommen ;(



Schicken dir den neuen Block nicht erst zu? Das ist ja doof...


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Na, ReShade benutze ich meistens erst spaeter, erstmal sehen, was das Game alleine kann
> 
> PS: Hab durch die bessere Kühlung auch mein Setting angepasst. Laufe jetzt im Wattman bei 2074Mhz und 1038mV, das resultiert in ung. 2040Mhz bei 1043mV, aber der Unterschied ist größer als ich dachte, gab einen guten Performance-Schub und im FireStrike Ultra-Stresstest bleib ich noch unter 85° bei minimalen Lüftersettings. Meine CPU-Temp ist seit dem Wechsel des Blocks auch um 9° gefallen roflmao...da sieht man mal wieder, dass jede Komponente eines kreislaufs entscheidend sein kann



Wow 2074 bei 1038 das ist ja Imba


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Oktober 2019)

Also der neue Treiber ist irgendwie mist,

kann meine Karte nicht mehr richtig  OC
Sobald ich höher als 1800Mhz gehe laufen alle game nur noch mit 1630MHz.. sprich weniger FPS  mit OC als @stock...  vorher konnte man das einfach umgehen indem man nach jeden Windows start seine Settings neu läd aber das geht nicht mehr. bzw werden nicht richtig  übernommen :-/


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow 2074 bei 1038 das ist ja Imba



Ha das wre geil, da hab ich eine 1 mit der 0 verwechselt 

@BladeTNT willkommen im Club, den Fehler hatten viele von uns schon vor vielen Treiber-Versionen. Du musst dir das MorePowerTool organisieren und unter Frequenzy deine Taktrate einstellen und das dann so in die Registry schreiben, dann nimmt der Wattman die Settings auch wieder an. Anders gibts keinen Weg drumherum.


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @BladeTNT willkommen im Club, den Fehler hatten viele von uns schon vor vielen Treiber-Versionen. Du musst dir das MorePowerTool organisieren und unter Frequenzy deine Taktrate einstellen und das dann so in die Registry schreiben, dann nimmt der Wattman die Settings auch wieder an. Anders gibts keinen Weg drumherum.




EDIT: Okay nochmal neu geladen und jetzt geht das Tool,

habt ihr auch die Spannung dort eingetragen (Max Voltage GFX) ?


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Oktober 2019)

Nee, ich trage nur max power target, max HBM und die Frequenzy ein, rest bleibt standard.


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Nee, ich trage nur max power target, max HBM und die Frequenzy ein, rest bleibt standard.



okay super danke! 
Kannst du evtl mal Screen von deinen Settings machen? Irgendwie mache ich da was falsch und will nichts beschädigen..


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich trag auch meine maximale Spannung immer ein.


----------



## BladeTNT (26. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich trag auch meine maximale Spannung immer ein.



Moin Gurdi, könntest du mir evtl 2 Screens machen von deinem Tool? 
  Power und Voltage und Frequenzy


----------



## DARPA (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich stelle alles im Wattman ein wie gewünscht (optional vorher PowerMod laden) und trage dann in MPT nur unter frequency ganz oben den Wunschtakt ein (analog Wattman).

Das reicht bei mir dass er normal taktet.


----------



## BladeTNT (26. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich stelle alles im Wattman ein wie gewünscht (optional vorher PowerMod laden) und trage dann in MPT nur unter frequency ganz oben den Wunschtakt ein (analog Wattman).
> 
> Das reicht bei mir dass er normal taktet.



ja das habe ich auch nur wenn ich dann unter Wattman auf Zurücksetzen klicke dann ist die spannung über 1230mv !


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Moin Gurdi, könntest du mir evtl 2 Screens machen von deinem Tool?
> Power und Voltage und Frequenzy



Joh.Markierte Werte editieren wie gewünscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten mein BurnIn ist abgeschlossen, Kühler nachgezogen. Testaufbau mit OpenCase zum Vergleich wie immer. Mein gedämmtes Gehäuse samt Hot Box heizt das natürlich in der Praxis etwas mehr aus.Ambient 21Grad. Bin zufrieden. Der Ultra erfolgte VOR dem Extrem. Beide aufeinander folgend.Keine Pause wie am Graphen zu erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (26. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> ja das habe ich auch nur wenn ich dann unter Wattman auf Zurücksetzen klicke dann ist die spannung über 1230mv !



Sollst ja auch nicht auf zurücksetzen klicken 

Wenn du mit MPT den Standardtakt erhöhst (nichts anderes machen wir) passt er auch die Standardspannung an, wenn du die „defaults“ lädst.
Also ist ganz normal


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ansonsten mein BurnIn ist abgeschlossen,



84°C Hotspot bei 320W = net schlecht!
GPU2= Hotspot?

btw.
Mit 19.10.2 solls in OuterWorld noch Bildfehler geben. Das Game ist eh stark NV lastig.
In COD MW sollte der 19.10.2 jedoch funzen.


----------



## gbm31 (26. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ansonsten mein BurnIn ist abgeschlossen, Kühler nachgezogen. Testaufbau mit OpenCase zum Vergleich wie immer. Mein gedämmtes Gehäuse samt Hot Box heizt das natürlich in der Praxis etwas mehr aus.Ambient 21Grad. Bin zufrieden. Der Ultra erfolgte VOR dem Extrem. Beide aufeinander folgend.Keine Pause wie am Graphen zu erkennen.



Krass!

Ich fürchte ich muss da auch mal ran...


Hab einen neuen Nerver:

Irgendwas stiehlt permanent meinen Fokus!

Ich kann z.B.  GR Breakpoint gerade nur im randlosen Fenster spielen, sonst minimiert es sich ständig.

Das Programm focus.exe zeigt mir keinen Übeltäter an.

Kennt das noch wer?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 84°C Hotspot bei 320W = net schlecht!
> GPU2= Hotspot?
> 
> btw.
> ...



Ja GPU Temp² ist Junction.
Abschließend noch ClosedCase. Schon recht deutlicher Unterschied.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

4°C mehr geht ja noch für Dein "zugebautes" Case mit Soundkarte unter der Seven.

btw.
Du könntest eigentlich mal in Zukunft für bestimmte Bilder das Schnappschusstool nehmen und z.Bsp. nur das Fenster=Setting vom MPT posten. Der gesamte Desktop ist für Gucken am Handy net schön für BladeTNT und Andere.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 4°C mehr geht ja noch für Dein "zugebautes" Case mit Soundkarte unter der Seven.
> 
> btw.
> Du könntest eigentlich mal in Zukunft für bestimmte Bilder das Schnappschusstool nehmen und z.Bsp. nur das Fenster=Setting vom MPT posten. Der gesamte Desktop ist für Gucken am Handy net schön für BladeTNT und Andere.



Bei dem ganzen Content den ich hier hochlade frisst mir das einfach zu viel Zeit. Es sind übrigens 8Grad Unterschied im Extrem sowohl auf Junction, GPU und Speicher.
Wenn ich im Dezember umbaue muss ich da mal ein wenig dran feilen.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Falls Du Dich doch mal ne 1/2 Minute langweilst such auf Deinem PC nach dem Snippingtool.
Habe das bei mir in der Taskleiste angepinnt. Ist genausoschnell und flexibler für reine Desktopfotos.

Screenshots erstellen: So geht's mit dem Snipping Tool in Windows 10 - NETZWELT

Man muss eigentlich nur auf eine Sache achten: Ausschnitte aus Chrome sind blasser als vom Edge.
Edge ist dafür zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Falls Du Dich doch mal ne 1/2 Minute langweilst such auf Deinem PC nach dem Snippingtool.
> Habe das bei mir in der Taskleiste angepinnt. Ist genausoschnell und flexibler.



Ich überlegs mir mal, ich nutze aber 3 Rechner wovon zwei sich nicht immer komfortabel bedienen lassen. Das nervt mich dann einfach.
Am Main geht ja alles Flott, aber am HTPC im Wohnzimmer nutze ich einen Trackball und am Lappi in der Kaserne meist das Touchpad.


----------



## BladeTNT (26. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal vielen dank Gurdi! HAst mir gut geholfen.

Hätte da mal eine etwas Peinliche Frage...

Wenn ich die Graka "nur" am MHZ rumspiele ohne an der Spannung zu fuchteln,... kann die Karte dadurch schrott gehen?

Da meine Karte derzeit mit   MorePower 20% - 1950Mhz/1250HBM  und @stock(1119mv) laufen..


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen dank Gurdi! HAst mir gut geholfen.
> 
> Hätte da mal eine etwas Peinliche Frage...
> 
> ...



Nö eigentlich nicht.


----------



## BladeTNT (27. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, in Borderlands 3 oder the other worlds

das mit OC (2000/1250HBM) leichte nachlade Ruckler oder für 1 Sek Stillstand kommen, beim umdrehen/umsehen im Spiel.  Bei @Stock ist das nicht so der Fall, takt evtl zu hoch? Oder woran kann das liegen?


EDIT: Oh man, ich denke ich weiss woran es lag.   FreeSync packte nicht richtig, nach paar mal minimieren oder Rahmenloser Fenster Modus zu Vollbildmodus oder umgekehrt hat das Problem wohl gelöst.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

Hab mal etwas mit dem HBCC nochmal experimentiert, konnte meine max Scores etwas verbessern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Bei den gerechneten Bildern wirds recht deutlich.(im Vgl. zum Post im Navi-Thread)
Denkst Du, das der Treiber auch noch etwas ausgemacht hat ?

btw.
Der 3800x für 349€ im MS: um das 1% CPU bound loszuwerden
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de
(incl. 2 Games +X Pass)


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei den gerechneten Bildern wirds recht deutlich.(im Vgl. zum Post im Navi-Thread)
> Denkst Du, das der Treiber auch noch etwas ausgemacht hat ?
> 
> btw.
> ...



Ich werd mir den 3900er holen, hab aber aktuell keine Zeit für den Umbau, daher erst Dezember. Evtl. wird es auch ein Threadripper.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Du willst evtl.  wirklich mal HBCC an nem Quadchannel testen, das wäre net schlecht.
Fand den Test zum SMT auch net verkehrt und mit TR könnte man ja mal nur mit echten Kernen spielen.

W10 1909 soll auch mit SMT besser die echten Kerne erkennen und ansprechen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du willst evtl.  wirklich mal HBCC an nem Quadchannel testen, das wäre net schlecht.
> Fand den Test zum SMT auch net verkehrt und mit TR könnte man ja mal nur mit echten Kernen spielen.
> 
> W10 1909 soll auch mit SMT besser die echten Kerne erkennen und ansprechen.



Ja der Zusammenhang QuadChannel mit HBCC würde mich mal brennend interessieren. Generell bin ich jetzt mit dem erneuten Feintuning aber erstmal zufrieden, der Spectre läuft rund nach Treiberhack und die Seven bleibt stabil mit den Temps durch LM. Passt erstmal. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Zeit zum zocken.

SOTR hab ich übrigens mit RIS on gebencht.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Oktober 2019)

Schönen Sonntag zusammen, was würdet Ihr sagen, wieviel Spannung kann man mit Hilfe des MPT max auf den Vega20 geben?
Hab meine Karte seit gestern nun auch endlich unter dem Eiswolf-GPX. Fühlt sich mit rund 20% mehr Leistung gegenüber dem früheren Undervolt fast wie eine neue Graka-Generation an^^
An Gurdi´s ~8900 Punkten im Superposition beiss ich mir mit meinem Krüppel Samsung-HBM noch die Zähne aus, aber aufgegeben hab ich noch nicht 
Hab mich bisher max an 1,275V mit rund 360W getraut. 

Und mit welchem Treiber kam nochmal der Einbruch bei Superposition? Das war doch zum Navi-Release um den 19.7.1 rum, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag zusammen, was würdet Ihr sagen, wieviel Spannung kann man mit Hilfe des MPT max auf den Vega20 geben?
> Hab meine Karte seit gestern nun auch endlich unter dem Eiswolf-GPX. Fühlt sich mit rund 20% mehr Leistung gegenüber dem früheren Undervolt fast wie eine neue Graka-Generation an^^
> An Gurdi´s ~8900 Punkten im Superposition beiss ich mir mit meinem Krüppel Samsung-HBM noch die Zähne aus, aber aufgegeben hab ich noch nicht
> Hab mich bisher max an 1,275V mit rund 360W getraut.
> ...



19.7.3 lief am besten, danach geht es leicht abwärts.
Mehr als die 1,275 würde ich nicht anlegen, das Board ist ziemlich soldie samt den VRM´s, der HBM auch. Aber die Ströme die dann dauerhaft durch die GPU fließen sind zu hoch.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Oktober 2019)

Cool, danke. Den 19.7.3 probier ich nochmal.
Hatte jetzt mal den 19.5.1 gegen den 19.10.1 getestet. Da liegt erstgenannter @stock rund 50 Punkte vor dem 10.1. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber immerhin, jeder Punkt zählt 

Ältere Treiber als den 19.5.1 find ich bei AMD selbst gerade gar nicht mehr. Die 4ér im Frühling liefen eigentlich auch ziemlich gut.
Bzgl. max-Spannung bleib ich dann im Bereich 1,25-1,275V. Ist wohl gesünder, auch wenn es in den Fingern juckt unvernünftig zu übertreiben


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Oktober 2019)

Naja bin beim aktuellsten Treiber und:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sind denn deine Temps nun Hamsterlein? Bzw. dein Setting. Hab auch mal paar Stunden das neue CoD:MW gezockt (gefaellt mir sehr gut und luft sauber, mit meinen aktuellen Setting immer zw. 80-120 FPS in WQHD mit max details und FoV) und komme auf max 86° mit minimalen Fan-Settings. Der Eisbr war ne super Idee, danke nochmal an RX480 für die Idee, nun da die Pumpe ordentlich funktioniert ist die AiO für die CPU auch wesentlich leistungsstaerker als mein alter Noctua-Kühle rund wenn jeweils nur eine Komponente stark belastet wird (also die GPU beim gaming) dann sind die Temps spitzenklasse!


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Den kleineren Eisbär gibts gerade für78€ im Angebot: sollte für nen 3600...3700x reichen
Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU, Wasserkuehlung schwarz
und
Wer schon den Eiswolf hat wie Shadow, für Den ist es sicher ne gute Ergänzung.
Die Geschichte mit dem Riser finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Oktober 2019)

Da packt der JSX echt die 9000. Nicht schlecht. Häng ich noch 5% hinten dran.
Meine Temp´s sind für meinen schlechten Chip nach dem Umbau ganz i.O. Hab den alten 240ér Radi vom Eiswolf der Vega64 mit in den Kreislauf eingebunden und bei 850rpm schaufeln die beiden im Verbund ganz gut was weg.
Brauch leider verhältnismäßig viel Spannung um 2GHz Boost fahren zu können. Ca. 1180mV, was aber auch zu erwarten war. Für 2,1GHz muss ich 1,23-1,25V anlegen. 
Ab 1,27V bin ich dann Temp-limitiert, was aber eigentlich egal ist, da die Karte so nicht dauerhaft betrieben werden wird. 
Die Karte muss halt auch einfach 100% stabil laufen. Keinen Bock wenn UHD@DX12 läuft und es bei Aktivierung des 100mbp/s ReLive capturing dann freezt 
Im Moment ziel ich für das 24/7 Setting auf iwas zwischen 2050-2070MHz max Boost mit 1212mV ab. Da liegt die Junction in UHD unter 100°C und für mich in einem voll akzeptablem Rahmen.

Den Eisbär hatte ich mir auch nochmal angeschaut. 
Da es den Eiswolf final für Lau gab und auch noch die 50€ Gutschrift verjubelt werden wollen könnte ich eigentlich das Thema CPU mal angehen. 
Der 1700X schnorchelt momentan noch unter einer Corsair H55i. Aber ist so ne Sache. Nur Upgraden weil Bock drauf? 8-Kerne aus 2017, bei Bedarf mit 4GHz, reichen für 60FPS UHD-gaming und alles andere vollkommen aus und spätestens im Frühling gehen die Preise der 3000ér dann sicher auch bedeutend runter 
Werd mal mit nem Kumpel quatschen der sein i5/Vega64 System nach seinem Ägypten-Urlaub auf CPU-Seite aufbohren will. Für seine neuerlichen Rendering-Geschichten kann der eigentlich Kerne gebrauchen und er ist auch nur in UHD unterwegs. Aber vllt ist der mit nem 3600ér in Summe auch besser beraten!? Werden wir besprechen.

Der Eisbär würde bei mir dann einen dritten 240ér Radi bedeuten^^ und wenn ich mich dafür entscheiden sollte, käme definitv auch eine neue CPU dazu.
 Mein Benchtable-Case hat grundsätzlich Platz für 4x240 + 1x360, nur um in den unteren Bereich des Gehäuses zu kommen müsste ich mir dann selbst eine Schnellverschluss-Kupplung basteln, da die von AC vorkonfektionierten sich nicht vernünftig nach unten führen lassen. (Anschlüsse sind zu breit) 
Gibt da aber Material zu bei AC und stellt prinzipiell kein Problem dar.

Muss da noch etwas meine Gedanken sortieren und wenn die erste GPX-Euphorie verflogen ist die Graphit-Pads testen.
Hatte den GPX jetzt erstmal wie vom Hersteller vorgsehen mit der mitgelieferten WLP montiert. 

@RX480: Was meinst du mit Riser?


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @RX480: Was meinst du mit Riser?



Shadow hat seine Seven gedreht, um die Pumpe zu entlasten und weniger Luftblasen drin zu haben:
(mit Riser-PCiE-Kabel)


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Oktober 2019)

Achja, stimmt ja. Hatte den Umbau iwie mitbekommen, aber die Beweggründe waren mir jetzt nicht ganz klar. Könnte sinnig sein 
Hab  ich selbst bisher auch noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Betreib dem  Aufbau eines Benchtables geschuldet meinen GPX aber zufällig ja auch so  hochkant.

Wegen Luftblasen im Kreislauf habe ich hier gestern mit dem Refill-Kit von AC rumhantiert. 
Ziemlich  gute Neuerung bei der Eiswolf-Serie, dass sich nun einfach ein Trichter  aufschrauben lässt. Der alte Radiator aus dem GPX-Vega64 Set bot diese  Funktion noch nicht und würde für einen Refill unbedingt einen Eisbär  oder so voraussetzen.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Gute Info, wusste ich noch net.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Oktober 2019)

Hab die ganze Riser-Geschichte aber wieder abgebaut. Mein Gehuse war einfach net so dolle dafür, ohne das ich massive Mods htte machen müssen. Ach, wem erzhl ich was, ist ohne Riser einfacher an die Karte zu kommen wenn man sie ggf. häufiger ausbauen muss D

@Edelhamster Ja, das ist ja gar nicht so übel. Ich bin mit meinem Setting ganz zufrieden (2074Mhz/1146mV im Wattman), dadurch hab ich immer über 2Ghz eff. Takt, eigentlich das, was ich schon vor dem Release der VII wollte, 100% stabil ist das Ganze auch, 90° erreiche ich nie. Ja, deine VII ist da etwas ungünstiger, aber probier auch mal 2074. wenn ich 2100 will, muss ich gleich 20mV mehr geben...das wird ab dem Punkt echt heftig. Ach und genau wegen dem Gutschein hab ich mir den Eisbär für die CPU geholt. 40 Euro effektiv bezahlt. War es definitiv wert, alleine schon wegen dem 360er Rad. Glaube aber, dass das Teil aktuell net im Angebot ist, trotzdem sinds dann nur um die 60-70 Euro und immer noch sehr lohnenswert.


----------



## BladeTNT (28. Oktober 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hab die ganze Riser-Geschichte aber wieder abgebaut. Mein Gehuse war einfach net so dolle dafür, ohne das ich massive Mods htte machen müssen. Ach, wem erzhl ich was, ist ohne Riser einfacher an die Karte zu kommen wenn man sie ggf. häufiger ausbauen muss D
> 
> @Edelhamster Ja, das ist ja gar nicht so übel. Ich bin mit meinem Setting ganz zufrieden (2074Mhz/1146mV im Wattman), dadurch hab ich immer über 2Ghz eff. Takt, eigentlich das, was ich schon vor dem Release der VII wollte, 100% stabil





1. Riser Kabel wollte ich auch mal holen aber oft liest man,  kommen fehler & Performance verlust naja..


2. 2074Mhz ist doch nice, ich versuche derzeit mit @stock Voltage alles an maximum zu bringen xD

3.  Bin derzeit bei  2000GPU/1300HBM   bis jetzt Stabil (Testphase) und Temps bei  70/80°

HBM 1250 auf 1300 bringt genau 1 FPS  yeaiih

Edit: Okay habe meine Werte gefunden,  da bei Jurassic World kleine Weisse Pixel Fehler aufgetreten sind (alle anderen Games waren allerdings  gut) 

habe ich jetzt meine Maximalen @Stock Volt Werte:  2025/1250HBM 1.120mv wenn das stabil bleibt wird das mein Standard Setting 

*EDIT 2:  Okay 2025 war wohl doch zuviel auf 2000 läuft es jetzt wohl *


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Riser Kabel wollte ich auch mal holen aber oft liest man,  kommen fehler & Performance verlust naja..



Bis PCiE 3.0 sollte es keinen großen Unterschied machen.
Jo, die Riser sollen empfindlich sein bei mehrmaligem Ab/Anstöpseln.


----------



## cobii (29. Oktober 2019)

Moin ihr lieben , brauche für meine seven n neues  thermal pad. könnt ihr mir da eins empfehlen benutze den original kühler wärmeleitpaste würde ich nur sehr ungerne nehmen , evt mitn link bedanke mich


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mich bisher nur soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen wollen, als dass ein IC-Graphit Pad besser abzuschneiden scheint, als das Carbonaut-Pad von Thermal Grizzly.
Das IC-Graphit Pad ist mit dem von AMD (voraussichtlich) verwendeten Hitachi TC-HM03 Pad aber nicht 1:1 gleichzusetzen, da es kein PhaseChange Thermal-Material ist. 

PhaseChange Thermal-Materials weichen im Temperaturbereich zwischen 50-60°C auf und füllen unter entsprechendem Anpressdruck immer wieder aufs neue die kleinsten Zwischenräume aus um einen bestmöglichen Wärmeübergang zu gewährleisten.
Die folgende Grafik zeigt das denke ich ganz gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abweichend zur Grafik -> das TC-HM03 ist nicht silikonbasierend sondern verfügt über einen großen Graphitanteil.
Graphit hat dabei die positive Eigenschaft HotSpot-Temps auf eine größere Fläche in die Breite zu verteilen.

Falls du dich für den Kauf des IC-Pads entscheidest nimm die 40x40mm Variante und schneide die auf 32x26mm zurecht. 
Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Basteln!

edit: das IC-Pad trocknet gegenüber WLP auf jeden Fall nicht aus


----------



## cobii (29. Oktober 2019)

Bedanke mich für deine mühen, werde mir dan wohl das ( IC-Graphit Pad ) besorgen. Aber vieleicht hat jemand noch bessere vorschläge werde erst übermorgen bestellen .auf jeden fall vielen vielen dank dafür


----------



## cobii (29. Oktober 2019)

uff habe jetz vorrübergehend ne billig wlp drup die seven wirkt schon etwas sauer t jung spint tottal nix böhse sein seven  kommt bald ne neue matratze hahaha diese halb borgs


----------



## eiernacken1983 (29. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mir vorletztes Wochenende nun auch noch eine günstige VII (AS ROCK) für 590 € im Alternate Outlet besorgt. Angesichts der zuletzt gestiegenen Neupreise von 700 € war meine Erwartung, dass es sich den Rückläufer eines eher mäßigen Chips handelt. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt; vielleicht war das Maschinchen seinem Vorbesitzer einfach zu laut.  Da ich einen 60-Hz-FHD habe, ist die VII natürlich totaler Overkill. Hauptziel ist aber erstmal, bei milkyway@Home ein paar Punkte zu sammeln und da hilft die brutale FP64-Rate natürlich ordentlich. Wenn meine Frau die Hardware-Anschaffungen der letzten Monat verkraftet hat, ist vielleicht auch mal ein UHD-Bildschirm drin  

Hier mal mit ein paar Eckdaten, die ich bislang gesammelt habe:

Speicher: Hynix (gut!)
Stock Spannung: 1128 mV (nicht so gut, oder?)

Mit der hohen Stock-Spannung hatte ich erstmal mäßige Laune und habe mich dann an mein Primärziel gewagt: 

Undervolting: Firestrike normal und Furmark laufen beim Standardtakt mit 969 mV. das fand ich dann wieder okay bis halbwegs gut. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Mit 969 mV und Standardtakt sowie Standard Speichertakt kommen im Firestrike 27100 - 27250 Punkte raus. Timespy bringt rd. 8500 Punkte. 

Interessant fand ich auch, dass mit dem UV-Setting Kingdom Come Deliverance in sehr hoher Qualität bei 60 fps 80 - 110 W zieht. Die Vorgängerin (Vega 56 @ 64 mit UV bei 970 mV) hat hier immer 30 W mehr gezogen. Mit dem guten Gewissen, etwas für die Umwelt getan zu haben (alles Ironie natürlich), habe ich mich ans OC gewagt. Hier mal ein paar Ergebnisse und Zwischenschritte (alles mit 1000 Mhz HBM, Standardkühler und Lüftermax bei 2930 rpm):
1128 mV 1950 Mhz --> 1830 - 1870 Mhz effektiver Takt und 28.578 Punkte im Firestrike (läuft ins Temperaturlimit also im nächsten Schritt Spannung runter)
1101 mV 1950 Mhz --> 1840 - 1890 Mhz effektiver Takt und 28.894 Punkte im Firestrike (Hot Spot bei max 105 C)

1118 mV 2000 Mhz --> 1870 bis 1930 Mhz aber Absturz zu Beginn des Schwertkampfes im Firestrike
1119 mV 1975 Mhz --> 1870 bis 1930 Mhz aber Absturz kurz vor Ende des langen Firestrike Videos
1119 mV 1965 Mhz --> 1860 bis 1890 Mhz aber Absturz kurz vor Ende Grafiktest 1

Da der nächste Schritt fast wieder bei 1950 Mhz und 1119 mV liegt, was ich weiter oben ja schon mit 1.101 mV geschafft habe, endet die kurze und oberflächliche OC Testreihe mit 1.101 mV, 1950 Mhz und 1870 Mhz effektiven Durchschnittstaktes, was ja ausgehend von 1.128 mV Stock Spannung eigentlich unter UV läuft 

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ein FS-Durchlauf noch nicht reicht, aber irgendwo in der Gegend dürfte es ja nach intensiveren Tests rauskommen.

Hier meine Fragen an die erfahrenen Bolidenbesitzer:
1. Kann man die 969 mV, mit dem der Standardtakt bisher lief als akzeptables UV-Ergebnis sehen?
2. Wie sind 1840 - 1890 Mhz effektiver Takt bei 1,1 V mit dem Standardkühler einzuordnen (gut, normal, mau)?
3. Zusammenfassende Frage: Hat sich aus eurer Sicht eher meine Erwartung einer unterdurchschnittlichen VII bestätigt oder kann ich sogar richtig zufrieden sein.

Ich wünsche noch ne gute Nacht und würde mich über das eine oder andere kurze Feedback freuen!


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Oktober 2019)

Habe selbst eine Sapphire Radeon Seven mit Stock 1,146 mV
Also nochmals schlechter als Deine
Besitze aber einen 4K Monitor und meine läuft mit 2250 U/Min und 965 mV auf ca. 1680 bis 1700 Mhz

Unter Full HD wie bei Dir wird die VII Karte kaum bis nur wenig ausgelastet, deshalb auch dein Hoher Takt.
Wie hoch dreht denn der Lüfter bei 1840 bis 1890 Mhz.


----------



## Eyren (30. Oktober 2019)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> .........
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

Ich würde deine VII durchaus auf den ersten Blick als gut bezeichnen. Natürlich sind ein paar runden FS nicht ganz ausreichend. 

Die meisten VII hier bewegen sich bei FS um die 970mV sind allerdings nicht stabil in Spielen, das solltest du noch genauer ausloten.

Ebenfalls empfehle ich dir noch am HBM2 zu drehen da dort die 200MHz die bei fast allen mehr gehen gute Performance bringen.

Zu den Temperaturen kann ich auch immer wieder nur Gurdi wiederholen :"Mach noch einen BurnIn."

-Bei offenem Gehäuse und ggf. gelöster Grafikkarte diese belasten und auf 80°C bringen.
-PC mittels Netzteil ausschalten.
-Karte ziehen.
-Schrauben leicht nachziehen.

Ansonsten nochmal ein wenig hier stöbern, bereits auf den ersten Seiten findet man einige Infos. Z.b. der kleine Zusatzlüfter im Bereich der  VII wenn man denn mag.

Und ansonsten viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2019)

Bezüglich FHD 60 Hz: 
Du kannst im Treiber VSR aktivieren um höhere Auflösungen nutzen zu können. 
Dann darf die 7 auch zeigen was sie kann


----------



## Methusalem (30. Oktober 2019)

Um die Stabilität zu testen, hat sich der Superposition-Benchmark in 4K ziemlich bewährt.

Läuft der auf meinem Rechner durch, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Karte auch beim Rest (Spiele z.B.  ) stabil ist.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2019)

Weiss gerade net, ob Raff schon alle Games+Grakas mit dem neuen Treiber aktualisiert hat, aber BF5 schaut gut aus:
(Patch 5 und Pazifik ab Morgen wird sicher interessant)
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Batt...heint-heute-fuer-PC-PS4-und-Xbox-One-1335776/


----------



## BladeTNT (30. Oktober 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Um die Stabilität zu testen, hat sich der Superposition-Benchmark in 4K ziemlich bewährt.
> 
> Läuft der auf meinem Rechner durch, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Karte auch beim Rest (Spiele z.B.  ) stabil ist.



Nicht zwingend, habe sogar bei Spiele die gut Leistung brauchen wie bsp Metro Exodus keine Probleme gehabt.
Und dann bei älteren Games wie Alien Isolation, Anno 2070 oder sonst was nach 10-15min immer abstürze (Monitor ging aus) gehabt.
Muss man halt alles mal testen


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2019)

Da man das Setting im Overlay wechseln kann sollte doch ein zusätzliches 2. für ältere Games mit etwas weniger Takt net das Problem sein, hinsichtlich der Fps gleich gar net, weil eh net zu niedrig.


----------



## Methusalem (30. Oktober 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend, habe sogar bei Spiele die gut Leistung brauchen wie bsp Metro Exodus keine Probleme gehabt.
> Und dann bei älteren Games wie Alien Isolation, Anno 2070 oder sonst was nach 10-15min immer abstürze (Monitor ging aus) gehabt.
> Muss man halt alles mal testen



Zwingend bestimmt nicht, aber ein durchaus brauchbarer Indikator. 

Bis jetzt habe ich tatsächlich noch keine Abstürze gehabt, auch nicht in Anno 2070, 1801, TD2, Star Citizen, TW 3, Stellaris, und einigen Spielen mehr, wenn der Sup4K vorher  fehlerfrei durchgelaufen ist. 

Fehler in Sup4K -> spätestens bei TD2 war irgendwann ungewollt Schluss.


----------



## cobii (30. Oktober 2019)

jaha
,bin kurtz vorm bestellen , IC-Graphit Pad40x40 cm kommt nix besseres mehr dann bekommt seven die matratze .


----------



## Eyren (30. Oktober 2019)

Bestell mal......


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Zwingend bestimmt nicht, aber ein durchaus brauchbarer Indikator.
> Fehler in Sup4K -> spätestens bei TD2 war irgendwann ungewollt Schluss.



Gibt es in TD2 eigentlich noch Spikes nach oben beim HBM? Das hat früher mal ältere Treiber instabil gemacht.
--> weniger HBM-Takt war dann stabiler


----------



## BladeTNT (30. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibt es in TD2 eigentlich noch Spikes nach oben beim HBM? Das hat früher mal ältere Treiber instabil gemacht.
> --> weniger HBM-Takt war dann stabiler



Bei 1300HBM bekomme ich weisse Pixel fehler in bsp Jurassic World xD 1250 läuft gut. In TD2  weiss ich es nicht habe es kaum gespielt...

Aber selbst bei The Other Worlds im Inventar Menü ging es mal ab.. der GPU Takt ging zwar runter aber HBM läuft bzw lief dann öfter mit 1.500 das schon übel.


----------



## Eyren (31. Oktober 2019)

Ausgelesen wird bei mir auch regelmässig ein HBM Spike bis zu 1600MHz....

Habe das aber bisher wirklich als Auslesefehler betrachtet da die VII einfach weiter rennt als wäre alles gut.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2019)

Hab auch noch komische Werte in Divison 2 mit der Seven, ich halte die Werte für Unsinn.


----------



## gbm31 (31. Oktober 2019)

Der aktuelle Treiber meint bei mir auch der Speicher ginge bis 1500-1600MHz.

Das Fokus-Verlieren von Vollbild-Spielen geht mir aber auf den Sack zur Zeit!

Im 3DCenter sind viele Mitbetroffene, einer hat mit einem älteren Treiber keine Probleme.


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2019)

Bei 1500 MHz aufm HBM hättet ihr schon längst nen Blackscreen


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Treiber meint bei mir auch der Speicher ginge bis 1500-1600MHz.
> 
> Das Fokus-Verlieren von Vollbild-Spielen geht mir aber auf den Sack zur Zeit!
> 
> Im 3DCenter sind viele Mitbetroffene, einer hat mit einem älteren Treiber keine Probleme.



Aktivire mal GPU Skalierung im Treiber.


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aktivire mal GPU Skalierung im Treiber.



Was macht diese Funktion eigentlich genau?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was macht diese Funktion eigentlich genau?



Oh kennst du nicht? Du hast doch ein UHD Panel meine ich oder?
Wenn du RIS aktivierst und die GPU Skalierung kannst du niedrigere Auflösungen als deine native UHD Upsamplen. Eigentlich eine  Kernfunktion von RIS, geht bisher aber nur mit nativem UHD Panel. Probiers mal mit 1800p aus, das liefert sehr gute Ergebnisse an meinem TV.

Ansonsten steuert man damit üblicherweise wie der Treiber Anwendungen handhabt, du kannst damit beispielsweise Vollbild erzwingen oder abwägige Auflösungen bei Breitbild Bildschirmen anpassen. Das skalieren der GPU zu überlassen kann minimal Leistung kosten.


----------



## Eyren (31. Oktober 2019)

So nun ist es soweit.... ich brauch einen neuen Monitor.


Bisher konnte ich mich herausreden das mir 75Hz bei 3840x1440 auf 34Zoll reichen.

Aber die blöde VII pumpt mir nun bei COD:MW permanent über 100FPS auf den Bildschirm.


Also los starten wir eine Ehefrauenpetition das ich meinen Monitor ein zweites Mal brauche und zusätzlich einen WQHD 144Hz Monitor!


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem HG70, vor allem die Kombo aus starken Kontrast + HDR ist wirklich was feines.


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du RIS aktivierst und die GPU Skalierung kannst du niedrigere Auflösungen als deine native UHD Upsamplen.



Ok danke.
Aber es hatte dann wohl bereits nen Grund, dass mir die Funktion bisher nicht bewusst war und ich die einfach deaktiviert habe 

Komme ganz gut in UHD klar 

Aber gut zu wissen mit der Vollbild Steuerung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> Aber es hatte dann wohl bereits nen Grund, dass mir die Funktion bisher nicht bewusst war und ich die einfach deaktiviert habe
> 
> Komme ganz gut in UHD klar
> ...



In Verbindung mit RIS siehst du kaum einen Unterschied, wirst überrascht sein wie gut das funktioniert. Nativ ist natürlich immer besser, aber wenn du mal ein paar Extra Fps brauchst.


----------



## sifusanders (31. Oktober 2019)

Falls einer von Euch COD hat, kann er vielleicht hiermal nen OC-Benchmark run machen?
CB Modern Warfare Leserbenchmark
Würd mich einfach mal interessieren. Habe mit Freude festgestellt, dass im letzten GamersNexus Vid ne OC Radeon VII dabei war (wenn auch nur 1875/1100 - immerhin etwas)


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Oktober 2019)

XFX VII gibt es wieder um 649 Euro
Tendenz erneut wiederum fallend

Solte ich mein Glück herausfordern und eine mit 1,025 Volt versuchen bei Stock Spannung ?


----------



## eiernacken1983 (31. Oktober 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich würde deine VII durchaus auf den ersten Blick als gut bezeichnen. Natürlich sind ein paar runden FS nicht ganz ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos, insbesondere, Burn In. 

Am HBM wird noch gedreht. Weitere UV-Tests werden folgen. Wichtig war erstmal ein geringer Verbrauch (und weniger Lautstärke) bei MilkyWay@home, aber dort wird auch noch etwas underclocked, so dass die Spannung noch mehr runter kann

Die Vorgehensweise für BurnIn habe ich verstanden und Anlass könnte durchaus bestehen, da Hot Spot und GPU-Temp beim OC um mehr als 30 K auseinander liegen. In diesem Zusammenhang mal ne vielleicht doofe Frage: auf einem der Schräubchen am Kreuz prangt ja ein Garantieaufkleber. ASRock ist einer der wenigen AMD-Partner, die Kühlerwechsel offenbar nicht so schick finden, weshalb ich den Aufkleber nicht unbedingt zerstören möchte: Ist das total Banane nur drei Schrauben fester zu ziehen oder könnte das auch Erfolg haben? Gibts irgendeinen Grund, das mit der Garantie nicht zu eng zu sehen?


----------



## eiernacken1983 (31. Oktober 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bezüglich FHD 60 Hz:
> Du kannst im Treiber VSR aktivieren um höhere Auflösungen nutzen zu können.
> Dann darf die 7 auch zeigen was sie kann



Das habe ich jetzt auch mal versucht (Im Treiber bei Display VSR aktiviert, dann in der 3DMark Demo Auflösung auf 4k gesetzt):

Beobachtete Effekte:
1. Zahlen auf Radeon Overlay kann ich nur noch mit Monokel und Augen zusammenkneifen erkennen --> die Auflösung hat sich schonmal geändert
2. Verbrauch ggf. leicht höher - höchstens aber 10 W --> das hätte ich auch so erwartet
3. Effektiver Takt bleibt gleich wie mit FHD oder liegt mit meinen UV-Einstellungen sogar leicht höher --> das Gegenteil dessen, was ich erwartet habe

Muss das so sein oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## eiernacken1983 (31. Oktober 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Um die Stabilität zu testen, hat sich der Superposition-Benchmark in 4K ziemlich bewährt.
> 
> Läuft der auf meinem Rechner durch, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Karte auch beim Rest (Spiele z.B.  ) stabil ist.



So, das habe ich fürs UV-Setting auch noch erledigt: läuft mit 969 mV und Standardtakt durch:
1080p Extreme:
- 5429 Punkte
- Anders als im Firestrike liegt die effektive Frequenz extrem konstant bei 1750 Mhz (+/-5Mhz)
- GPU-Leistung bei 170 - 190 W

4K
- 7623 Punkte
- effektiver Takt 10 - 15 Mhz niedriger als in 1080p
- GPU-Leistung 190 - 205 W

Zu OC reichts heute nicht mehr, sonst wecke ich (bzw. die VII) die Frau auf dem Sofa und dann ist die Abend-Session vorbei (ich übertreibe natürlich, aber nur bzgl. der Lautstärke der Karte )


----------



## Eyren (1. November 2019)

Morgen Zusammen,

Mensch ich musste nun wirklich erstmal MilkyWay@Home googeln, kannte das "Spiel" gar nicht.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das einige die versiegelte Schraube nicht nach gezogen haben und trotzdem gute Ergebnisse erzielten. Ich persönlich gebe nicht viel auf solche Siegel bzw. entferne die dann direkt komplett sauber. Ist halt durch die temperaturen im Rechner abgefallen....

Ach und um deiner Frau einen erholsamen Schlaf zu ermöglichen:"Ghettomod"

Hau den ollen Kühler der VII runter bzw. die Lüfter und Schnall zwei Noctua drauf. Dann kannst du die Karte ganz entspannt bei ~2000rpm laufen lassen und deine Frau träumt von romantischen Waldspaziergängen weil sie den Wind Säuseln hört.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Wenn man die Garantie erhalten will, nimmt man die zwei frei liegenden Schrauben über Kreuz und zieht nur diese beiden an!
970mv ist ein solides Undervolting Ergebnis. Deine Karte ist im Mittelfeld anzusiedeln. Mehr geht halb mit besserer Kühlung. Deine 30k Delta sind aber völlig normal, das deutet auf sauberen Wärmeübergang hin.


----------



## gbm31 (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aktivire mal GPU Skalierung im Treiber.



War aktiv, macht keinen Unterschied im Fokusverhalten.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2019)

Dr. Stoecker hat gerade im Navithread darauf hingewiesen, das BF5-Pazifik vom 1.11.-3.11. kostenlos getestet werden kann.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. November 2019)

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07NFGDZWQ...1222C2263223A32382C2274223A22313931313031227D


Woher kommen diese Radeon VII Karten
Unter Geizhals fast alles bereits ausverkauft
und Italien versendet mittels Amazon durch Shop in Portugal: NR Info erneut XFX Seven Karten.
Sind dies teilweise Rückläufer den XFX und Sapphire hat normal Keine Karten mehr.

Würde eine unter 600 Euro bekommen und Neues Glück versuchen was die Stock Spannung angeht …
Ne lieber sein lassen bei meinem Glück und Navi Big kommt ja auch noch.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07NFGDZWQ...1222C2263223A32382C2274223A22313931313031227D
> 
> 
> Woher kommen diese Radeon VII Karten
> ...



Meist sind das schlicht Restbestände die jemand im Paket aufgekauft hat aus einem anderen Marktgebiet, z.B. Übersee.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. November 2019)

Sollte man mal probieren, da meine extrem hohe Spannung  @ Stock zu 1,146 Volt hat
Zudem Samsung HBM² Speicher,- läuft bis 1140 Stabil.
Läuft aber mit 0,972 mV und 1675 Mhz gut durch und dies mit Lüfter auf 2250 U/ Min fixiert, sprich 47% Lüfterspeed.

Kann ein Gutes XFX VII Exemplar ca . 1815+ Mhz mit Stock Lüfter und diesen 47% mitmachen.
Aber wäre auch nur 8% schneller als jetzt …

Besser bleiben lassen, da sonst alles wunderbar läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Klar das macht alles keinen Sinn, wenn du Geld investieren willst dann gib der Karte Kühlung.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. November 2019)

Bevor er der Seven einen guten Kühler spendiert, kauft er eine neue und jammert dann dass diese schlechter ist. Wir alle kennen doch unseren ATIR290


----------



## Eyren (1. November 2019)

Für 600€ kannst du dir eine dicke, hübsche und funktionale Wasserkühlung auf die VII schnallen da interessieren dich 1140mV nicht mehr.

Und hey bei deiner Entscheidungsfreude würde im WaKü-Bereich mal so richtig der Bär Steppen!


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Hab mal über die kostenlose Probeversion von F1 2019 PCGH nachgebencht.
Schlägt sich ganz gut mein Overclocking. Vor allem das UHD Ergebnis ist recht stark.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/F1-2...nchmark-Test-Review-PC-Release-Patch-1294865/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (1. November 2019)

Jup, sieht gut aus 
F1 2018 performt mit konstanten 60FPS in UHD auch ganz ordentlich auf unserer Karte. Das ist seit kurzem im Xbox Gamepass enthalten.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Jup, sieht gut aus
> F1 2018 performt mit konstanten 60FPS in UHD auch ganz ordentlich auf unserer Karte. Das ist seit kurzem im Xbox Gamepass enthalten.



Den müsst ich mal langsam aktivieren eher der noch verfällt.


----------



## Edelhamster (1. November 2019)

Haha, mach mal. Ich hab den Gamepass schon ein paar Tage. Ist für mich aber auch unverzichtbar wenn ich mit Kumpeln auf der xBox im Coop daddeln will. Sea of Seaves, Gears of War, Ark oder State of Decay haben schon so einige Stunden geschluckt 
Dazu gibt es noch die ganzen singleplayer Spiele wie Metro, Quantum Break oder Forza 4. Aber Forza hast du ja glaub ich schon.

Wo ich gerade auch bei Ark war, in Ark Survival Evolved ist der Performance-Boost durch das Upgrade vom 1700X auf den 3700X gewaltig. Hab gut 50% mehr FPS in 4K@High-Preset mit der VII. (beide CPU´s@stock)
Drei zusätzliche Gamepass Monate hab ich nur leider nicht zum CPU-Kauf dazu bekommen. Wollt nicht warten und war eh in der Stadt unterwegs, da hab ich mal kurz die Freunde von K&M besucht 

Sind auch mal eben ~150 Punkte mehr im Superposition, die ich so eigentlich eher nicht erwartet hätte.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Bin auch mal gespannt was mir der neue Unterbau bringen wird, da ist noch Luft nach oben in meinen Benches.
Da ich aktuell null Zeit habe warte ich aber weiter bis Dezember, dann aktiviere ich auch den Gamepass weil ab Januar hab ich hoffentlich endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit.


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade auch bei Ark war, in Ark Survival Evolved ist der Performance-Boost durch das Upgrade vom 1700X auf den 3700X gewaltig. Hab gut 50% mehr FPS in 4K@High-Preset mit der VII. (beide CPU´s@stock)
> Sind auch mal eben ~150 Punkte mehr im Superposition, die ich so eigentlich eher nicht erwartet hätte.



Wird wohl auch der bessere Ram sein.(Streaming)[x]
Was hattest Du vorher drin, bzw. konnte/könnte der alte 1700x überhaupt von Deinem jetzigen Ram noch zu 100% profitieren?

Der große Cache vom 3700x ist auf jeden Fall günstig, weil die CPU net mehr so oft auf den Ram zu greifen muss/die Graka beim Zugriff ausbremst.

[x] Gerade die Micron-E sind schon echt beachtlich: bei Cordonbleu konnte der Controller@1:1 schön ausgenutzt werden.
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 ab €'*'69,71 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Bei MF gibts die Patriot Viper im Angebot mir 3733Mhz. Perfekt für Ryzen.Hab mir mal ein Kit bestellt.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für den Memory Tweaker für die Seven, wollte mal noch etwas feintuning betreiben. Denke zwar nicht das groß noch was geht aber was solls.


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2019)

Im Tool-Thread gibts leider keine User-Bsp., nur im R7-Thread ein Video:
AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | Page 11 | guru3D Forums
Radeon VII (Vega 7nm) - Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! | Page 18 | guru3D Forums
YouTube

Die XL-Version net verwenden! (hat keine Signatur)

btw.
Gurdi, hast Du irgendwo noch ne Vega in Betrieb?
Da gabs heute ein komisches W10-Treiberupdate. 
Habe allerdings vorher noch nen rel. alten 19.8.1 WHQL drauf gehabt.
Anscheinend kommt der Treiber aus der Richtung:
AMD Radeon R2E Graphics (grafikkarten) Treiber fuer Windows
Das der DCH-Treiber aus dem AppStore sich selbst draufspielt ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## sifusanders (2. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wird wohl auch der bessere Ram sein.(Streaming)[x]
> Was hattest Du vorher drin, bzw. konnte/könnte der alte 1700x überhaupt von Deinem jetzigen Ram noch zu 100% profitieren?
> 
> Der große Cache vom 3700x ist auf jeden Fall günstig, weil die CPU net mehr so oft auf den Ram zu greifen muss/die Graka beim Zugriff ausbremst.
> ...



die E-Die von Ballistix habe ich ja auch (3000cl15) und laufen auf 1900 fclk bei 3800 mT CL16. In unserer RAM-OC-Comm hat noch keiner ne bessere Latenz mit den E-Die hingekriegt als ich 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mal über die kostenlose Probeversion von F1 2019 PCGH nachgebencht.
> Schlägt sich ganz gut mein Overclocking. Vor allem das UHD Ergebnis ist recht stark.


Super Ergebnis, da sieht man, was in einer RVII so drinstecken kann - richtige Einstellungen und Kühlung vorausgesetzt. 18% in UHD ist scho eine Hausnummer gegenüber der stock RVII.  Schade allerdings, dass die neueren Spiele scheinbar alle nicht so gut auf der RVII laufen. Denke da fehlt es einfach an Einsatz des Treiberteams. Man hätte da schon ein bisschen mehr von AMD erwarten können - Karte ist kein Jahr alt, jetzt schon EOL und war/ist das Premium Consumer-Grafik-Produkt.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Naja wir sehen derzeit ein recht gemischtes Bild bei den Benchmarks, viele aktuelle Titel die erschienen sind basieren auch auf der UE Engine, die Schwäche kriegt man nichts aus Vega raus, die UE ist extra AMD freundlich konzipiert dank des freundlichen Sponsors


----------



## KingQio (2. November 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade auch bei Ark war, in Ark Survival Evolved ist der Performance-Boost durch das Upgrade vom 1700X auf den 3700X gewaltig. Hab gut 50% mehr FPS in 4K@High-Preset mit der VII. (beide CPU´s@stock)



Bitte wooooos? O_O???
Ich glaub ich muss mir nen 3000er noch holen! (habe nen 1700er) Die fps in Ark sind halt nicht so dolle mit der VII.

Bin auf die Noctua H2 paste umgestiegen, gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut. Temperaturen haben sich etwas verbessert und steigen gleichmäßiger an und nicht mehr so sprunghaft. (junction)
Der 240er raddi ist leider etwas zu klein für die karte, wenn man richtig freien lauf lässt, mal gucken demnächst mal n 360er dazu holen und ne pumpe und n kleinen Block für die CPU. lässt sich leichter entlüften und knattert nicht so viel.

Shadow hast du rausgefunden warum dein neuer block soviel bessere temps liefert wie unser alter? haben die was geändert?


----------



## Edelhamster (2. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wird wohl auch der bessere Ram sein.(Streaming)[x]
> Was hattest Du vorher drin, bzw. konnte/könnte der alte 1700x überhaupt von Deinem jetzigen Ram noch zu 100% profitieren?


Den RAM hab ich nicht gewechselt. Der lief zweieinhalb Jahre unterm 1700X mit 3200MHz/CL14@1,35V und wird jetzt genauso weiterbetrieben.
3600MHz/CL16 läuft mit +0,05V zwar auch und passt dann theoretisch schön zum Infinity Fabric, hat im CPU-Z Bench bei mir aber kein bedeutsames Leistungsplus gezeigt. Vermutlich wegen der dann höheren Latenzen. Muss ich demnächst nochmal genauer abchecken. 
Ist normaler Trident-Z mit Samsung B-Dies und war vor der Explosion der RAM-Preise sogar halbwegs erschwinglich. 
Freu mich, dass ich den jetzt auch mit den 3000ér Ryzen weiternutzen kann. So hat sich die damalige Investition gegenüber 2666ér RAM schon irgendwo ausgezahlt.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Den RAM hab ich nicht gewechselt. Der lief zweieinhalb Jahre unterm 1700X mit 3200MHz/CL14@1,35V und wird jetzt genauso weiterbetrieben.
> 3600MHz/CL16 läuft mit +0,05V zwar auch und passt dann theoretisch schön zum Infinity Fabric, hat im CPU-Z Bench bei mir aber kein bedeutsames Leistungsplus gezeigt. Vermutlich wegen der dann höheren Latenzen. Muss ich demnächst nochmal genauer abchecken.
> Ist normaler Trident-Z mit Samsung B-Dies und war vor der Explosion der RAM-Preise sogar halbwegs erschwinglich.
> Freu mich, dass ich den jetzt auch mit den 3000ér Ryzen weiternutzen kann. So hat sich die damalige Investition gegenüber 2666ér RAM schon irgendwo ausgezahlt.



Welchen TridentZ hast du genau? Meiner soll demnächst 3733Mhz mitmachen bei CL17


----------



## Edelhamster (2. November 2019)

G.Skill Trident-Z 3200MHZ CL14-14-14-34

Die Preisentwicklung dieses Kit´s war zwischenzeitlich aber absoluter Wahnsinn. Wollte immer auf 32GB aufrüsten, hab´s mir dann aber verkniffen, da er über eineinhalb Jahre nicht zu meinem ursprünglichen Kaufpreis erhältlich war.
War zum Ryzen 1000 Release halt das einzige Kit auf der Qualified Vendor-List vom Crosshair 6 Hero das schon damals 3200MHz garantiert hat.
 Frag nicht.. ich musste Ihn einfach haben 

edit: Wenn ich die Latenzen mit dem Patriot Viper @3733MHz vergleiche hat der Trident-Z tatsächlich noch die Nase leicht vorn, trotz des niedrigeren Taktes. 8,75ns vs 9-11ns. 
Aber bekommst vom Patriot halt mal eben 32GB für den Preis des Trident 16GB Kits. Ist sicherlich der vernünftigere Deal den du da machst!

edit 2: Vega56 Ref für unter 200 im Mindstar, ist ja Wahnsinn!

ROG Crosshair 6 Hero Memory Qualified Vendors List


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Hat eigentlich mal Jemand im Ryzen-Forum vgl. ob mehr Controllertakt fclk oder schärfere Latenz beim Ram besser fürs Gamen ist? Das Letztere sieht für mich auch sehr interessant aus, weil das beim Streamen der Graka evtl. mehr hilft.
3800CL16@1900 vs 3600CL14@1800

Ideal wäre sicher ACO, wo Willi auch den größten Unterschied zw. PCiE 3.0 und 4.0 ausgemacht hat.
Die Szene wo Er langsam aus dem Gebäude rauskommt.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...e-274775/Videos/PCI-Express-30-vs-40-1331990/


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal Jemand im Ryzen-Forum vgl. ob mehr Controllertakt fclk oder schärfere Latenz beim Ram besser fürs Gamen ist? Das Letztere sieht für mich auch sehr interessant aus, weil das beim Streamen der Graka evtl. mehr hilft.
> 3800CL16@1900 vs 3600CL14@1800
> 
> Ideal wäre sicher ACO, wo Willi auch den größten Unterschied zw. PCiE 3.0 und 4.0 ausgemacht hat.
> ...



Kommt drauf an wovon man ausgeht. Die 1000er und 2000er Ryzen lieben niedrige Timings und verkraften keinen hohen Takt. Deswegen sind die Module von Hamster auch so teuer und beliebt gewesen. Intel interessiert fast nur Takt und die 3000er skalieren bis 3800 und profieren danach stark von den Subtimings.

Ich werde die Patriots zusammen mit meinen Trident Z (F4 3200 CL16) versuchen auf 3733 Mhz anzugleichen und dann die Timings bestmöglich optimieren. 24GB Ram reichen mir derzeit.
Aktuell habe ich folgendes im System: Dabei ist noch ein DualRanked Kit von Hyper X verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (3. November 2019)

Gibt zu den RAM-Timings usw doch ein super video von GamersNexus.


----------



## Methusalem (3. November 2019)

Welchen der Lüfter würdet ihr für den Ghettomod eher nehmen, den Noctua NF-F12 120mm oder doch eher den Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-2000  wegen dessen höherem Luftdruck? Oder ebentuell auch ein ganz anderes Fabrikat?

Und wo ist es besser, den anzuschließen, an der Grafikkarte oder am Mainboard?


----------



## ATIR290 (3. November 2019)

Willst umbauen da zu laut oder zu gering taktet.
Dachte deine Radeon VII  läuft mit um die 2000 U/min
Dies ist doch schon recht leise bis gering hörbar.

Würde 2x Noctua A12 x 25 nehmen, da ordentlich Druck und kaum hörbar.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

NF-F12 120mm sind bei 1500U/min doch ausreichend.. 
Noctua NF-F12 PWM, 120mm ab €'*'17,51 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Im Prinzip wird man eh net mehr als 1500, eher weniger haben wollen, wg. der Lautstärke. Man bräuchte im Prinzip immer z.Vgl. ein Review mit 800...1200U/min.
Luefter auf Radiatoren im Test: Hohe Kuehlleistung auch mit wenig statischem Druck (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
(für User mit Radi auch gleich mal mit Push+Pull)

Falls Du experimentierfreudig bist, könntest Du mal 2 andere Exemplare zusätzlich testen:
Alphacool Susurro 120 1700rpm Black/Blue Edition ab €'*'13,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder preiswerter
Akasa Apache case fan black, 120mm ab €'*'12,71 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Der Letztere ist dann natürlich net für übertriebene Benchmarks geeigent, weil bei 1300U/min Schluss ist.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2019)

1600 Umdrehungen sollten Lüfter auf der VII schon machen können, weniger kannst du immer noch auswählen. Ich hatte die F12 Chromax ne Weile auf der V64 die waren sehr gut und schön leise.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Wieviel hast Du beim Morpheus eigentlich bis 250W Powerlimit und mit PT+20 im Balanced Build?
Reichen da für 300W die 1600U/min?


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wieviel hast Du beim Morpheus eigentlich bis 250W Powerlimit und mit PT+20 im Balanced Build?
> Reichen da für 300W die 1600U/min?



Meine Lüfter laufen immerMax auch wenn es nicht notwendig ist. Ich hab ja selbst aktuell die NF A-12x25 montiert.Die sind dabei so leise das juckt nicht,etwas hören wenn der Sound off ist willich bei jeder Komponente,allein schon aus Kontrollgründen das alles läuft wie es soll und bei der CPU damit ich weiß das etwas arbeitet auch wenn ich es nicht sehe. Das ganze macht dann natürlich keinen Krach, ist dann aber wahrnehmbar. Im IDLE muss es aber absolut silent sein, beim surfen und co willich nichts hören.

Deine Frage zielt aber sicher auf etwas andere ab, 1200 Umdrehungen würden reichen um die notwendige Temp zuliefern dienötig ist damit das Setting stabil ist. Bis 1600sind die 12x25 quasi unhörbar aus meinem gedämmten Gehäuse und ab 1800 deutlich wahrnehmbar.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, da kann sich ja Jeder anhand seines Powerlimits überlegen, ob preiswerte Lüfter bis 1500U/min reichen, oder im Zweifelsfall doch 2000U/min gehen sollten.(fürs Benchen)

btw.
Mal aus Langeweile nach krassen alten Lüftern gegoogelt: falls man genug Platz hat
Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm Fans | Testing | Cases & Cooling | OC3D Review
SCYTHE * Ultra Kaze 3000 * leistungsstarker Gehaeuseluefter * 120 x 120 x 38 mm *   | eBay
(mit 7V und 1500U/min gut auszuhalten)


----------



## Methusalem (4. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Willst umbauen da zu laut oder zu gering taktet.
> Dachte deine Radeon VII  läuft mit um die 2000 U/min
> Dies ist doch schon recht leise bis gering hörbar.
> 
> Würde 2x Noctua A12 x 25 nehmen, da ordentlich Druck und kaum hörbar.



Ist schon richtig, meine VII läuft schon sehr leise und taktet auch mit UV noch ziemlich hoch, aber da ist dann noch so ein gewisser Basteldrang. Und der will irgendwie befriedigt werden. Darum geht's wohl in erster Linie  .

Woran hast du deine Lüfter denn angeschlossen?


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2019)

Alles noch Stock
Habe 2 Linke Hände und so ein Umbau würde wohl komplett danebengehen.

Läuft mit 2250 U/Min und 103 bis 105 Grad TJ mit stabilen ca. 1670 Mhz und 0,950 mV
Treiber 19.10.1 und mir kommt vor dass die Karte davor höher taktete mit mehr als 1700 Mhz, anstelle von 1650 bis 1670 Mhz.


----------



## bigburritoboy (4. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Treiber 19.10.1 und mir kommt vor dass die Karte davor höher taktete mit mehr als 1700 Mhz, anstelle von 1650 bis 1670 Mhz.



Geht mir ähnlich... wenn ich 1950 in den Settings einstelle, liegt die VII bei 1900-1910


----------



## RX480 (4. November 2019)

Bei Treiberwechsel net soviel auf den Takt acht geben.
Gurdi hatte schonmal gesagt, das ein mue niedriger schneller sein kann, weil die Shader besser ausgelastet sind.

Also z. Vgl. am Besten benchen oder ne bestimmte Szene in nem Game bzgl. Fps vergleichen.
Zusätzlich könnte man ja noch die Temp und die W beobachten.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2019)

AMD CEO: We'll Have a Strong Ramp to Next-Gen Consoles in H2 2020; We Want Radeon Everywhere

Keine Wirkliche Ablöse von Radeon VII bis mindestens Juli 2020


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2019)

Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.11.1

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-11-1


Support For
Red Dead: Redemption II®

Added Vulkan® Support
VK_KHR_timeline_semaphore
This extension introduces a new semaphore type that uses an integer payload to identify a point in a timeline. The extension supports querying the semaphore, host wait/signal operations, and device wait/signal operations.
VK_KHR_shader_clock
This extension allows a shader to query a real-time or monotonically incrementing counter at the subgroup level or across the device level.
VK_KHR_shader_subgroup_extended_types
This extension enables the nonuniform group operations in SPIR-V to support 8-bit integer, 16-bit integer, 64-bit integer, 16-bit floating-point, and vectors of these types.
VK_KHR_pipeline_executable_properties
This extension allows debugging and performance tools and applications in general to query properties and statistics about the pipeline compilation process.
VK_KHR_spirv_1_4
This extension allows the use of SPIR-V 1.4 shader modules, which in turn allows easier translation from high level languages into spirv.
VK_EXT_subgroup_size_control
This extension enables an implementation to control the subgroup size by allowing a varying subgroup size and also specifying a required subgroup size. The optional feature to allow full compute subgroups is enabled.
Clustered Subgroup Operations
This feature bit allows invocations to perform cluster operations such as add, mul, min, max, and, or, xor among partitions of a subgroup. The operations are only performed within the subgroup invocations within a partition.


Fixed Issues
Some users may be unable to connect their Twitch™ account through the Connect page in Radeon Settings for live streaming.
The Outer Worlds™ may sometimes experience an application crash when opening the characters inventory screen.
The Outer Worlds™ may experience character models being rendered incorrectly on the inventory screen.
Frame Rate may cap or remain limited to 60 fps in some Vulkan® API games.
OBS streaming may experience heavy frame drops when using AMF encoding..


Known Issues
Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may experience stutter in some games at 1080p and low game settings.
Performance Metrics Overlay may cause stutter or screen flashing on some applications.
Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may experience display loss when resuming from sleep or hibernate when multiple displays are connected.
Toggling HDR may cause system instability during gaming when Radeon ReLive is enabled.
Stutter may be experienced when Radeon FreeSync is enabled on 240hz refresh displays with Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop.
Performance Metrics Overlay may report incorrect VRAM utilization.
Invoking Radeon Overlay may cause games to lose focus or become minimized when HDR is enabled within Windows®.


----------



## bigburritoboy (4. November 2019)

Wäre jemand von euch so lieb, mir das Vulkan-Ding zu erklären? Das ist mir irgendwie zu hoch


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2019)

Mal etwas Anderes für Eyren:
1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors | TechPowerUp


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Wäre jemand von euch so lieb, mir das Vulkan-Ding zu erklären? Das ist mir irgendwie zu hoch



Das interessiert primär Entwickler. Das hat für den Nutzer keine besondere Bedeutung.


----------



## Eyren (5. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal etwas Anderes für Eyren:
> 1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors | TechPowerUp



Ach Mensch wenn ich nicht schon verheiratet wäre..... Ich würd dir glatt nen Antrag machen! Danke dafür ich werde es direkt mal Testen.


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2019)

Die Ergebnisse sind anscheinend durchwachsen. Die kleineren 3000er haben meist Nix davon.
News - AMD Ryzen 3000: Neuer Energiesparplan soll 250 MHz mehr Takt bieten| Seite 24 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Eyren (5. November 2019)

Hmm also entweder Ich bin zu doof oder Ich habe Pech.

Ryzen Balanced:

CB15 Singlescore:210
CB15 Multiscore: 3133

Ryzen Highperformance:

CB15 Singlescore: 212
CB15 Multiscore: 3126

1usmus:

CB15 Singlescore: 211
CB15 Multiscore: 3146

Multiscore liegt der max. Takt allcore bei 4091 MHz egal welchen Plan ich auswähle. Singlescore geht der Takt bei dem 1usmus Plan sag und schreibe 25MHz höher als bei den anderen. 4591MHz vs. 4566MHz

Und ja das ist schwer Offtopic bitte nicht melden


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2019)

Du hattest halt vorher schon nen guten Takt.
Kannst ja mal z.Vgl. im oben verlinkten Thread nachfragen.

1usmus sollte ja auch nur bis zu 4-Core mit Last etwas ändern.
Wäre jetzt höchstens noch interessant ob SMT on/off unterschiedlich reagiert.
(Du kannst ja aus dem Vollen schöpfen.)

btw.
Mal ein Lob ans Treiberteam, RDR2 liegt der Seven!
Mit Ryzen evtl. ein neueres Bios auf dem Board erf, ansonsten mal 1-2 Regler links reicht für 4k@Freesync.(mit TB eh)
Die WaterPhysic sollte man auf jeden Fall reduzieren, Tess. im Treiber auf 4x-6x vs. Tess. im Menü testen.
Red Dead Redemption II PC performance thread | ResetEra
Red Dead Redemption 2: PC graphics performance benchmark review - Image Quality and System requirements


----------



## Edelhamster (6. November 2019)

*RDR 2 Bench
*_(Durchschnitts-FPS des spielinternen Benchmark)_

_Ryzen 7 3700X@stock / Radeon VII
3840 x 2160_

Vulkan Empfohlen -> 51,8 FPS
Vulkan Empfohlen (OC) -> 55,4 FPS

Vulkan Ultra -> 33,8 FPS
Vulkan Ultra (OC) -> 37,8 FPS

DX12 Empfohlen (OC) -> 52,7 FPS
DX12 Ultra (OC) -> 36,9 FPS

OC = _2049/1100 MHz WattMan-Boost - 1,249V - +75% PT - HotSpot max. 101°C - Power up to 324W
VRAM-Auslastung bis zu 13,2GB (~1,2GB System)

edit: Texturen Ultra, AFx16, alles andere der Standard-Einstellungen auf High -> 47 FPS (Vulkan&OC)
_


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Kannst Du eigentlich in DX12 bessere Frametimes als in Vulkan feststellen?
(bei NV anscheinend z.T. so)
edit: Mit AMD ist evtl. Vulkan günstiger

btw.
guru3d hatte übrigens kein echtes ULTRA sondern nur nen Custom Mix

edit:
Momentan sind gute 32GB-Kits im Mindstar:
32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank grau DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000
Die Kundenbewertungen sind top!


----------



## JSXShadow (6. November 2019)

Nice, dass gerade das game so gut auf AMD-Karten und speziell der VII läuft. Mit unserem OC ziehen wir auch der 2080 Super die Wurst vom Teller. Wow. Bitte mehr von der Sorte


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYudE7kAEHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. November 2019)

Solche massiven Unterschiede..in den einen Benches ist die 5700XT vor der VII, bei anderen weit dahinter, ich raffs nicht xD wenn die Affen alle mal die normalen Presets verwenden würde..nix zum vergleichen ._.


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Es gibt halt selten neutrale Reviewer. Guru3d geht noch.(ähnlich wie die Russen)
Maxed ist meist Advantage Ti und weniger dann halt gezielt ausgewählt, um Pascal o.ä. nach vorn zu bringen.
Das Gleiche gilt ja auch für die Szenenauswahl. Man kann eigentlich die Sponsoren+Ergebnis schon vorhersehen.

edit: mal ein Bsp.-Setting+Erläuterung  von nem NVer auf resetera
Red Dead Redemption II PC performance thread | ResetEra
edit: I noticed Global illumination and Lighting takes a bigger performance hit than previously expected/measured. It doesn't seem to change much perfomance-wise in outdoor scenes, but I found an indoor scene where going from both ultra to medium didn't change almost nothing visually but gave an almost 13% performance boost! You might want to check that feature and see for yourself.

Die Russen haben auch mal mit Vulkan gebencht:


----------



## eiernacken1983 (6. November 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> Mensch ich musste nun wirklich erstmal MilkyWay@Home googeln, kannte das "Spiel" gar nicht.
> 
> ...



So, nach ein paar Tagen finde ich mal wieder Zeit:

MilkyWay@home: das ist quasi das astrophysikalische Folding@Home, d.h. ein distributed computing Projekt, was sich aktuell der Suche nach dunkler Materie mit Messdaten von Großteleskopen und der Rechenleistung von GPUs widmet. Bei der Optimierung meiner VII für MW@H habe ich in einem Forum von einem Teilnehmer gelesen, der gelegentlich mit seinem Mining Rig bestehend aus 8 x 2080Ti mitrechnet. Und jetzt die große Preisfrage: Wieviel VIIs benötigt man, um in MW@home auf die gleiche Rechenleistung zu kommen wie mit 8 x 2080Ti?

Und hier die Antwort: da MW@H in double precision rechnet, genau eine
2080 Ti:  13,44 TFLOPS single precision (SP) --> Rechenleistung in double precision = 1/32 der SP-Leistung, also 0,42 TFLOPS
Radeon VII: auch 13,44 TFLOPS single precision  --> Rechenleistung in double precision aber 1/4 der SP-Leistung, also 3,36 TFLOPS
Die Leistung skaliert tatsächlich relativ linear mit der DP-Rechenleistung, da meine VII noch locker 4 mal schneller rechnet als meine Vega 56 (mit 1/16 der SP-Leistung in DP)
Somit hat eine VII die DP-Leistung von 8 2080Ti. Preis-Leistungsmäßig ist die VII daher für MW@H der Kracher schlechthin. UV und wahrscheinlich auch geringfügiges Underclocking ist angeraten, um die Effizienz und Lebensdauer der Karte bei stundenlangem Rechnen zu erhöhen. Meine VII läuft dort bei 1650 Mhz effektivem Takt bei 900 mV.  

Wem ein kleiner Beitrag zur Grundlagenforschung (mit natürlich stets ungewissem Ausgang) Freude bereitet, sei daher gern eingeladen, die VII hier und da mal bei MilkyWay@home mitrechnen zu lassen.

Bei Folding@home, wo es manchmal Aktionswochen bei PCGH gibt, bringt die VII wieder weniger als eine 2080Ti, da hier in SP gerechnet wird. 

So, ich hoffe, dass war nicht zu schwere Kost zu später Stunde, aber das Thema und natüröich die VII haben mich aktuell in ihren Bann gezogen (und mich zu weiteren Dummheiten angestiftet: ich werde noch berichten, da Messungen laufen  )


----------



## eiernacken1983 (7. November 2019)

So, hier noch von der oben angedeuteten Dummheit (Achtung: überflüssige Informationen, aber ich bin in Schreibstimmung):
Es war ein mittelmäßig grauer Donnerstag. Ein langer Arbeitstag war fast zu Ende. Kurzer Blick in den Mindstar: Powercolor R VII für 629 €. Puh, Glück gehabt, teurer als meine ASRock für 589 € von Alternate, also keinen Gedanken mehr verschwenden. Ab nach hause und essen. Die Frau badete die Kinder, so dass ich allein essen musste. Also Vorbildmodus deaktivieren und iPad mit zum Tisch genommen. Keinen Gedanken mehr an die Powercolor VII im Mindstar verschwenden - von wegen. Blick in den Mindstar: uff, 557,10 €. Schreck lass nach, 30 Flocken günstiger als die erste mit hoher Stock-Voltage. Vorbildmodus war immer noch aus, also ... bestellt. Gestern kam die Gute und heute war Zeit zum Einbau.

ASRock VII raus (zur Erinnerung: 1128 mV Stock Voltage, aber Hynix HBM2, UV bei Stock Frequenz ging bis 969 mV)
Powercolor VII rein
Rechner an, GPUZ an
Memory: Hynix (prima, wenngleich es ja nicht besser werden konnte)
Radeon Treiber an, UV-Profil der ASRock verworfen, um Stock-Voltage rauszufinden
Ergebnis Stock Voltage: 1.046 mV (82 mV weniger als Exemplar 1); Yeah, Baby, aber halt, nicht so schnell mein Freund, vielleicht lässt sie sich weniger stark undervolten. Also Testreihe @stock Frequenz mit Superposition 4K und Firestrike normal gestartet:
Versuch 1 mit nem kräftigen Schluck aus der Pulle (-0,1V) --> 946 mV: beide Benchmarks laufen durch
Versuch 2, da geht nicht mehr viel, also nochmal 14 mV weg --> 932 mV beide Benchmarks laufen durch
Versuch 3, -12 mV hört sich gut an --> 920 mV .......... beide Benchmarks laufen durch
Versuch 4 mit 910 mV --> Superposition schmiert kurz vor Schluss ab
Versuch 4 mit 916 mV --> beide Benchmarks laufen durch, zur Sicherheit nochmal 5 Minuten Furmark: lief auch bis zum manuellen Beenden

Vorläufiges amtliches Endergebnis für UV: 916 mV bei Stock Frequenz (ich weiß, muss mehr getestet werden und einzelne Spiele werden noch Anhebung der Spannung erfordern)

Das bedeutet, bei Stock Frequenz braucht die Karte nochmal 53 mV weniger als die ASRock VII. Hynix HBM hat sie auch, günstiger war sie auch. Da UV mein Hauptziel ist, würde ich sagen, dass die Silikon-Lotterie erfolgreich war. OC-Resultate mit Stock-Kühler werde ich demnächst mal nachliefern.

Wo ist dann die oben angedeutete Dummheit? Na klar, 2 VII sind eine zuviel, oder? Nee, denn schon vor Tagen (aber noch nicht beim Kauf) stand fest, dass die zweite VII in einen noch zu beschaffenden Crunch-Rechner wandert. Alternative 2 wäre (sofern technisch und thermisch möglich), beide VII in meinen Rechner zu packen. So spart man sich einmal Strom-Overhead von Mainboard, CPU, SSD, RAM und hat doppelte Brutal-Rechenleistung bei MilkyWay@home. 

Sofern ich hier auch Fragen an die VII-Experten vom Dienst stellen darf, wären dies folgende:
1. Geht das treibermäßig überhaupt, zwei nicht CF-Karten gleichzeitig zu betreiben?
2. Verkraftet ein 750 W Enermax Platimax zwei stark undervoltete Radeon VII, einen nicht übertakteten Ryzen 7 2700 (nonX) und ein bisschen sonstigen Klimmbimm (HDD, SSD, 2X16 GB RAM, 5 Silent Wings, 2 Noctua Lüfer am CPU-Turm)? Meinen Berechnungen zufolge ja: 2x150 W Chipleistung + 2x30 W sonstiger Grafikkartenverbrauch + 100 W CPU + 50 W für den Rest = 510 W = 68% von 750 W; (soll natürlich alles nicht 24/7 sein, sondern gelegentlich in der Nacht und am WE) 
3. Intuitiv glaube ich, dass beide Grakas dicht beieinander sich gegenseitig stark erwärmen, wenn man nicht extrem auf die Gehäuselüftung achtet. Der Gurdi-Freestyle-Lüfter an den Slotblenden funktioniert bei 2 Karten dann nicht mehr. Gehäuse auf lassen entspannt natürlich einiges, aber der liebe Staub. Glaubt ihr, dass das thermisch ohne Wasserkühlung so machbar sein könnte?


----------



## ATIR290 (7. November 2019)

Frage:

Wieviel Niedrigen Drehen nun bei der Zweiten VII die Lüfter
und wird die Karte auch weniger Heiss

Meine Sapphire Seven hat stolze 1,146 mV
mit 0,950 Volt,  Eingestellten 1720 Mhz - Real Takt um die 1675 Mhz und 2250 U/Min läuft meine  "wunderbar"


PS;
CrossFire würde ich unterlassen.
Zu heiss, zu Teuer und vor Allem zu stromhungrig.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (7. November 2019)

Ich habe gerade meinen Post nochmal gelesen und festgestellt, dass da gar nicht so hervorgeht, wie sehr ich das aktuelle UV-Ergebnis gerade abfeiere. Daher hier nochmal fürs Protokoll: YEAH! Ich wusste, dass das mit Powercolor besser werden würde, meine Vega 56 (Ref) war auch von denen und ganz gut. 

Habe gerade mal MilkyWay@Home laufen lassen und möchte euch wieder nicht mit Messwerten verschonen:
bessere VII: Stock Frequenz bei 916 mV --> 1750 MHz effktiver Takt mit 140 - 150 W Verbrauch
schlechtere UV VII: 1700 Mhz bei 901 mV --> 1650 Mhz effektiver Takt mit ebenfalls 140 - 150 W Verbrauch
6% mehr Leistung bei gleichem Verbrauch. Jetzt müsste ich noch schauen, wie hoch Verbrauchsunterschied bei gleicher Frequenz wäre. Bei angenommenen 10 W Ersparnis, hätte ich die zweite VII nach 220.000 Stunden Betrieb wieder drin. Was für ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## eiernacken1983 (7. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Wieviel Niedrigen Drehen nun bei der Zweiten VII die Lüfter
> und wird die Karte auch weniger Heiss
> ...



Die Lüfter-Drehzahlen habe ich noch nicht gecheckt. Aber bei Stock Frequenz liegt der Verbrauch im Benchmark durch das bessere UV rd. 20 - 30 W niedriger. Das müsste eigentlich in weniger Drehzahl resultieren. Ich habe aber auch beobachtet, dass sich bei der ersten VII die Hot-Spot-Temperatur durch Underclocking und weiteres UV im Vergleich zu weniger UV und Stock Frequenz kaum geändert hat. Da der Lüfter über den Hot-Spot geregelt wird, müsste bei gleicher Küfterkurve auch die gleiche Drehzahl rauskommen. Da mir das gerade nicht logisch vorkommt, kann ich das ja die Tage nochmal testen.

Ich musste beim Verfassen des langen Textes zuvor schon daran denken, dass ich die Lotterie-Motivation genau bei Dir anfachen könnte, da Du mit deiner hohen Stock Voltage ja etwas haderst.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. November 2019)

Danke,- und wie hoch drehen die Lüfter, Gleich schnell oder gar Leiser,- und wieviel U/Min
Wie warm wird die GPU aber vor Allem der Hotspot ?

Zudem sollte ich auch mein Glück beschwören
XFX wäre noch etliche vorrätig... Ansonsten ist Sense bei Anderen Anbietern..

GPU geht auf die 78 -82 Grad
Hotspot 101 bis 105 Grad

Muss den 120mm Heck-Lüfter tauschen,-. denn im Case wird's mir einfach zu heiss
deshalb auch die Hohen GPU - HotSpot Temperaturen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (7. November 2019)

Ich bin gerade zwar nicht die glaubwürdigste Person, um Dir das auszureden, würde das aber bei 650 € nicht machen. Ich habe die zweite bestellt, weil sie günstig war und ich dachte, dass ich eine davon im Notfall gar mit leichtem Gewinn oder ohne Verlust wieder los werde. Die nun alternative Verwendung beider Karten ist ja auch bei den wenigsten sinnvoll gegeben.

Drehzahlmessungen/-ergebnisse/-vergleiche beider Karten habe ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. November 2019)

Warte mal auf Black Friday … dann sehe ich weiter …


----------



## eiernacken1983 (7. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Danke,- und wie hoch drehen die Lüfter, Gleich schnell oder gar Leiser,- und wieviel U/Min
> Wie warm wird die GPU aber vor Allem der Hotspot ?
> 
> Zudem sollte ich auch mein Glück beschwören
> ...



Solche HotSpot Temperaturen hatte ich bei beiden Karten nicht. Auch GPU-Temp geht nicht wirklich über 80 Grad bei mir. Auch nach stundenlangem Rechnen mit 150 bis 160 W hatte die erste Karte nen HotSpot um die 90 - 93 Grad und ne GPU-Temp unter 75 Grad. Lüfter hatten da um die 1900 RPM. Kann zwar eine andere, geringere Last bei mir sein, aber GPU-Auslastung war stundenlang 99% bei geschlossenem. Im Benchmark hatte ich mit UV auch nicht über 100 Grad. Leicht über 80 Grad hab ich GPU nur mit Furmark bekommen, aber da drosselte die Karte auch weilt HotSpot 110 Grad hatte.  Hier waren Drehzahlen höher, so 2900 RPM mit Furmark und 2300 - 2500 beim Benchmark, wenn ich mich halbwegs richtig erinnere. Bei mir pusten 2 140 mm Silent Wings 3 auf niedriger Stufe rein und 2 140er und 1 120er Silent Wings 3 raus. Vielleicht liegts ja an der Gehäusebelüftung bei Dir.


----------



## Eyren (7. November 2019)

Mensch ATIR hadere doch nicht rum wie eine Diva. Kauf dir 2 gescheite Lüfter und freu dir einen Ast das die Karte bei 2000rpm flüsterleise ist.

Jetzt ernsthaft vielleicht habe ich es überlesen aber wofür nutzt du die VII? Für Gaming? Was stört dich? Die Lautstärke?

Sollte dich wirklich nur die stockvoltage bei der VII stören empfehle ich dir....


Schalte den PC aus. Kostet alles Unmengen an Strom. Ich als Elektriker sage dir ganz klar: 1000mV belasten die EVU vieeeeeellllll mehr als 1048mV.  Man könnte glatt von einer Energiekrise reden.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. November 2019)

@eiernacken1983 

Zocke in 4K, Du wohl nur in Full-HD. Da wird die VII weniger ausgelastet, und erreicht immer voll spielbare Frames.

@Eyren
Nun, hätte ich nicht 2 Linke Hände aber so muss wohl der Stock Kühler bleiben


----------



## _Berge_ (7. November 2019)

@ATIR du kannst bei zwei ViI nicht aktiv Crossfire aktivieren, wenn geht nur mGPU und selbst das nicht immer wie ich jetzt feststellen musste

Strange Brigade und Shadow of The tomb Raider liefen erste Sahne in wqhd und selbst mit VSR in UHD

Aber jetzt bei Red dead Redemption 2 will die zweite Karte nicht so Recht, die ist nur im Isle

Auch in UHD wird dir eine zweite Karte nur bedingt helfen zudem solltest du dann auf WaKü gehen, denn unter Luft wird's schwer ^^


----------



## gbm31 (7. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @eiernacken1983
> 
> Zocke in 4K, Du wohl nur in Full-HD. Da wird die VII weniger ausgelastet, und erreicht immer voll spielbare Frames.
> 
> ...




Mann! Dein Gehäuse kocht schon mit einer VII so dass die mit gebremstem Schaum laufen muss! 

Und du willst eine zweite mit rein packen?

Dein Ernst?

Du machst doch auch schon wieder alle wegen einer 5700XT kirre, die du eh wieder erst kaufst wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt weil der Nachfolger vor der Tür steht.

Wenn du das Grundproblem nicht angehst nimmt dich doch keiner mehr Ernst...


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2019)

Interessanter Ausflug mit dem Milkyway hier der auch mal zur Abwechslung auf eines der Primärfunktionen der Seven zielt. Gerade für diese Semiprofessionelle Verwendung ist die Karte ideal.

Der Betreib von 2 Karten mit der geringen ASIC ist kein Problem mit dem genannten Netzteil.Mein Digifanless (550Watt) darf sich mit nem übertakteten 6700k und einer brachialen VII mit 300Watt ASIC rum schlagen. Das läuft ist aber grenzwertig,wird meine Karte zu heiß oder würde ich noch mehr ziehen lassen macht es Klick in Anwendungen mit starken Lastwechseln, dann peakt mit die Karte das NT aus den Latschen. Bei deiner genannten Verwendung jedoch unkritisch.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2019)

Eine Seven kann halt schon mal ordentlich ziehen.
Meine die 1,9 GHZ läuft, hat auch immer das alte BeQuiet E9 450W zum abschalten gebracht, ist übrigens die erste Karte die es geschafft hat. Eine Seven die mit angezogener Handbremse läuft, so wie in ATIR290 seine, stemmt auch ein 400W Fanless Teil.
Was lustig ist (aber auch OT), meine 2080 TI schafft es nicht das E9 Netzteil zum abschalten zu bewegen, die Radeon haut da härtere Peaks aus und die 2080 TI wird da einfach zu stark limitiert.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. November 2019)

Bestelle keine Seven, und falls behalte ich immer nur eine …
Derzeit bin ich im Luftstom bei Offenem Case.
bringt bei Seven 5 Grad Minder GPU und 4 bis 6 Grad Minder T-Junction.

nun wird anderer erwärmte Luft  ----> OUT Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2019)

Wen ich es zeitlich schaffe schau ich mal was meine neuen Lüfter bringen am WE ich erwarte ehrlich gesagt nicht viel aber ich wollte eh mal endlich alles auf Noctua umstellen für den kommenden Unterbau.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (7. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessanter Ausflug mit dem Milkyway hier der auch mal zur Abwechslung auf eines der Primärfunktionen der Seven zielt. Gerade für diese Semiprofessionelle Verwendung ist die Karte ideal.
> 
> Der Betreib von 2 Karten mit der geringen ASIC ist kein Problem mit dem genannten Netzteil.Mein Digifanless (550Watt) darf sich mit nem übertakteten 6700k und einer brachialen VII mit 300Watt ASIC rum schlagen. Das läuft ist aber grenzwertig,wird meine Karte zu heiß oder würde ich noch mehr ziehen lassen macht es Klick in Anwendungen mit starken Lastwechseln, dann peakt mit die Karte das NT aus den Latschen. Bei deiner genannten Verwendung jedoch unkritisch.



So, Doppel-VII-MilkyWay Test läuft: Vom Treiber her ist das ja gar kein Problem. Nach dem ersten Start mit der 2. Karte gab es einfach einen zusätzlichen Wattmann-Reiter, in dem ich die 2. Karte auch individuell konfigurieren konnte. Ich hatte bisher keinen Plan, was passiert und wie man individuelle Dinge mit 2 Karten einstellt. Schnelles Fazit: Einstellen und Konfigurieren ist kein Problem!!!  

MilkyWay weiß nach ein bisschen Rumfummeln auch mit 2 Karten umzugehen, also das ist auch schonmal kein Problem.

Seit 20 Minuten wird im Doppelpack gerechnet. Hier mal ein paar Werte bei offenem Case:

Karte 1: eingekeilt zwischen CPU-Turm und Karte 2
1630 bis 1680 Mhz bei 0,881 V mit 125 W 
72 Grad GPU, 93 - 95 Grad Hotspot 
Memory Temp und GPU VRM 75 Grad
Übrige VRMs 62 - 67 Grad
Lüfter springt zwischen 2200 und 2800 RPM hin und her

Karte 2: zwischen Netzteil und Karte 1 
1620 bis 1635 Mhz bei 0,901 V mit 140 W 
68 Grad GPU, 92 Grad Hotspot 
Memory Temp und VRMs kann ich nicht ablesen, da GPU-Z zwar 2 Anzeigereiter hat, aber einer keine Werte anzeigt
Lüfter liegt bei 1700 - 2000 RPM

Sieht alles erstmal gut aus. Das Lüfter hoppeln von Karte 1 nervt natürlich etwas, aber die arme leidet auch am meisten.
Netzteil scheint auszureichen 

Ich versuche mal, seitlich einen 140mm-Lüfter mit Drähten festzumachen, um Luft zwischen die Karten und seitlich in den Kühlkörper zu pusten.


----------



## hellm (7. November 2019)

Dank CMMChris von der IgorsLab-Community und den Infos die er mir überlassen hat, konnte ich VII Overclocking mit MPT reparieren. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass es eine andere aktive Obergrenze für die maximale Frequenz gibt, das habe ich gefixt. Ich habe außerdem DPM6 und DPM7 für GFX hinzugefügt, also die letzten drei DPM States können jetzt verändert werden. Sollte funzen.

MPT v1.1.1 sollte morgen irgendwann online gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Dank CMMChris von der IgorsLab-Community und den Infos die er mir überlassen hat, konnte ich VII Overclocking mit MPT reparieren. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass es eine andere aktive Obergrenze für die maximale Frequenz gibt, das habe ich gefixt. Ich habe außerdem DPM6 und DPM7 für GFX hinzugefügt, also die letzten drei DPM States können jetzt verändert werden. Sollte funzen.
> 
> MPT v1.1.1 sollte morgen irgendwann online gehen.



Nice, sehr gut


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2019)

@Gurdi

Wenn mal in meiner Nähe bist melde dich
Bruneck in Südtirol …


----------



## gbm31 (8. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Dank CMMChris von der IgorsLab-Community und den Infos die er mir überlassen hat, konnte ich VII Overclocking mit MPT reparieren. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass es eine andere aktive Obergrenze für die maximale Frequenz gibt, das habe ich gefixt. Ich habe außerdem DPM6 und DPM7 für GFX hinzugefügt, also die letzten drei DPM States können jetzt verändert werden. Sollte funzen.
> 
> MPT v1.1.1 sollte morgen irgendwann online gehen.




Sehr cool!

Damit könnte ein Übertakten komplett ohne Wattman funktionieren. 

Bisher sah die Kurve sonst ziemlich komisch aus, wenn ich Takt und Spannung begrenzt hatte. Lief wie die Defaultkurve wenn man nur den Takt anhebt (also der Spannungspunkt dann unweigerlich über die 1218 max. gehen) und wurde dann von meiner max. Spannung mit einer Waagrechten gecutted.

EIn Problem konnte ich aber nicht beseitigen: das Setzen des Speichertaktes. 

Default ist 350, 800, 1000, 1000. Egal welchen Wert ich da jetzt verändere, der Takt ist dann auf die vorige niedrige Taktung festgenagelt.

Also 350, 800, 1000, 1200 ergibt 800. 350, 800, 1200, 1200 auch. 350, 1000, 1200,1200 ergibt 350 usw... 

Was muss ich da beachten?


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2019)

zu RDR2@Vulkan: falls AC net standardmäßig ON ist kann man das in der xml per Hand von false auf true ändern.
Das sollte die Frametimes verbessern, siehe ab 2:00:
YouTube


----------



## Methusalem (8. November 2019)

Mal eine Werkzeugfrage:


Was sind das für Schrauben, die den Shroud fixieren? Ich kann aufgrund meiner Sehschwäche selbst mit Lupe nicht erkennen, welches Werkzeug ich dafür brauche. Was muss man da nehmen, Torx vielleicht ( und welche Größe)?


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2019)

Ja sind Torx, welche Größe weiß ich aber auch nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2019)

NFS Heat sollte mit TrixxBoost auch in 4k ordentlich laufen:


----------



## Chanks (9. November 2019)

Sind T8 Schrauben  

Die auf der Rückseite dann J0.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. November 2019)

YouTube

Liquid Metal scheint es nicht wirklich zu bringen
Das von AMD verbaute Pad ist schon mal nicht schlecht.
Werde morgen mal die Schrauben übers Kreuz (2x und 2x)  nachziehen.

Fehlen tud es dem Stock Lüfter an der Abdeckung der Lamellen, RADEON Schriftzug und der eben SENKRECHTEN Anordnung der Kühlrippen:
Wären jene nämlich Horizontal ausgerichtet würden die Temperaturen weitaus Besser sein, GPU schätze ich mal gute 5 bis 7 Grad und Junction nochmals Niedriger.
Da hat sich AMD mit dem Stock Kühler selbst das EI gelegt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. November 2019)

Es gibt doch hier jede Menge Anleitungen für einen Umbau der Radeon VII, warum sich nicht einfach hinsetzen und machen, anstatt immer zu hadern?


----------



## ATIR290 (9. November 2019)

Gerade angesehen, ist nix für mich
2 absolut Linke Hände und Anderen (Kollegen) traue ich dies zu, will aber nicht die Karte schrotten lassen von jenen,- falls was daneben gehen sollte.


----------



## Eyren (9. November 2019)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Man muss nicht einmal den Kühlkörper lösen um die gröbsten Probleme der VII zu beheben.

Lediglich die Abdeckung runter nehmen und 2 gescheite Lüfter mittels Klettband/Kabelbinder/Heißkleber befestigen.

Klar die Karte wird dadurch nicht 2000MHz bei 950mV schaffen aber zumindest kann man bedenkenlos die Lüfter auf >2000rpm laufen lassen ohne gestresst zu werden.

Gut wenn jemand nun Wert auf Optik legt sieht es anders aus.  Aber glaube Atir ist da weniger ein Kandidat der sich ein Showcase baut.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. November 2019)

Doch, eben!
Habe das View 27 und das Gebogene Seitenteil
Obwohl es im Schreibtisch Innenraum Regal steht   


Hier mal ein Paar Pics des Gesamten PC

https://abload.de/img/lfterinfrontmsj6k.png

https://abload.de/img/gehuseheckseitenfjtl.jpg

https://abload.de/img/gehusefrontal67jcc.jpg

https://abload.de/img/gehusefrontal-2lsjfu.jpg

Bild "gehusefront-30rkav.png" anzeigen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

LM bringt schon was auf der Seven, selbst der Wechsel auf eine gute WLP bringt recht deutliche Ergebnisse. Das ganze ist aber bei der Seven kein Selbstläufer.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. November 2019)

Der reine Wechsel der WLP von dem Graphit Pad auf die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut hat 5° gebracht.
Aber am besten halt, anderen Kühler auf die Karte, Lüfter der Wahl (je nach Geschmack und RGB Fancy Style Level) und ab geht die Post. Der Stock Kühler ist einfach Müll, selten so einen schlechten Stock Kühler gehabt wie der von der Seven.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Doch, eben!
> Habe das View 27 und das Gebogene Seitenteil
> Obwohl es im Schreibtisch Innenraum Regal steht
> 
> ...



Viel mehr kannst du da am Gehäuse auch nicht optimieren, das sind Traumhafte Bedingungen gegenüber meiner Hotbox.


----------



## Methusalem (9. November 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Sind T8 Schrauben
> 
> Die auf der Rückseite dann J0.




Ja danke, gemeint sind aber die 4 kleinen seitlichen Schrauben, die die Abdeckung mit den 3 Lüftern halten.

Ich wollte jetzt erstmal nur einen reinen Ghettomod mit 2 120 mm Lüftern machen.

EDIT:

Also, man braucht einen Torx T4, den ich glücklicherweise im Werkzeugkoffer hatte . Der Umbau ist ja nicht gerade eine Höchstschwierigkeit, jetzt sind halt 2 Noctua NF-P12 Redux 1700 PWM drangebastelt und was soll ich sagen, das hätte ich schon vor Monaten machen sollen. Es herrscht Ruhe, und die Leistung hat sich sogar ein wenig verbessert.

Wenn ATIR290 das hier lesen sollte: Auch für jemanden mit 2 linken Händen machbar. Ein bisschen Vorsicht ist beim Stromstecker geboten, der klemmt ziemlich stramm in der Halterung, aber ansonsten ist die Sache wirklich einfach. 4 Torx und 6 Kreuzschlitzschrauben lösen, die vier kleinen vorne an der Blende muss man nur etwas herausdrehen, um die Blende leicht biegen zu können. Dann halt die komplette Halterung herausnehmen, die beiden Stecker lösen (Strom und Beleuchtung), und andere Lüfter befestigen (ich habe dazu Kabelbinder genommen). Und das war's dann eigentlich auch schon.


----------



## Chanks (9. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Doch, eben!
> Habe das View 27 und das Gebogene Seitenteil
> Obwohl es im Schreibtisch Innenraum Regal steht
> 
> ...



Wer Noctua Lüfter verbaut muss über Showcase gar nicht reden  

Aber klar, die Radeon VII ist eine wirklich schöne Karte, zumal mal ganz anders. Ich trauere den Orginalkühler auch bis heute nach, aber SilentWings @600-700rpm sind eben doch erträglicher und so hässlich ist der EK Block zum Glück nicht ^^

Edit.: Vielleicht solltest du WaKü doch mal in Erwägung ziehen? Hier mal die Bilder von meinem System.

Praktisch bin ich eher auch nicht die Wucht (Elektroingenieur->Sollte ausreichen zur Umschreibung^^), aber durch das Softtubing war es einfach eine ordentliche Optik zu realisieren, ohne wirklich eine Meisterleistung abliefern zu müssen. Ist dafür eben einfach viel Planung, aber das können die die 2 linke Hände haben dann meist ganz gut


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ja danke, gemeint sind aber die 4 kleinen seitlichen Schrauben, die die Abdeckung mit den 3 Lüftern halten.
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt erstmal nur einen reinen Ghettomod mit 2 120 mm Lüftern machen.
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch jedem Empfehlen der ne Seven holt und dessen Schwerpunkt nicht auf der Optik liegt. Es ist irgendwie echt traurig, das ist eigentlich ne richtig schicke Karte.
Ich hab übrigens noch Bedarf nach einem originalen Seven Kühlkörper wenn einer seinen nicht mehr braucht, meiner ist ein Opfer der Forschung geworden.


----------



## DARPA (9. November 2019)

Ich vermisse den roten Würfel vom stock Kühler. Der war cool.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

Ich hab meine drei neuen Noctua übrigens verbaut mittlerweile, macht keinen Unterschied. Ich krieg meinen HotSpot nicht auf normalen Weg entschärft, hatte ich aber erwartet. Beim neuen Systemupgrade muss ich mal sehn ob ich das übers Layout geregelt bekomme, mein DigiFanless erweist sich dabei aber als überaus unpraktisch in dem Zusammenhang.

Leider gibt es nichts vergleichbares was passiv aktiv gekühlt wird.


----------



## Chanks (9. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab meine drei neuen Noctua übrigens verbaut mittlerweile, macht keinen Unterschied. Ich krieg meinen HotSpot nicht auf normalen Weg entschärft, hatte ich aber erwartet. Beim neuen Systemupgrade muss ich mal sehn ob ich das übers Layout geregelt bekomme, mein DigiFanless erweist sich dabei aber als überaus unpraktisch in dem Zusammenhang.
> 
> Leider gibt es nichts vergleichbares was passiv aktiv gekühlt wird.



Wie willst du denn den HotSpot noch tiefer runter bekommen als der bei dir eh schon ist  Um einen Hotspot nahezu identisch der GPU Temperatur zu haben. müsstest du eine elektrisch nahezu perfekte Karte bekommen, das ist aber einfach nicht möglich da diese eben die MI Karten werden :/ 


Aktuell wäre ich schon mehr als Happy wenn ich den HotSpot bei 2GHz wieder unter 100 Grad in Firestrike bekommen würde ^^ WLP zu erneuern ist aber eben echt so ultra aufwendig bei einer WaKü -.-


----------



## Methusalem (9. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie echt traurig, das ist eigentlich ne richtig schicke Karte.



Ja. 

Es ist mir ein Rätsel, weshalb AMD ausgerechnet dieses 3-Lüfter-Design gewählt hat. Schließlich gibt's das ja auch nicht umsonst. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nun wesentlich günstiger als eine andere (bspw. 2-Lüfter-) Lösung ist.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

Chanks schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn den HotSpot noch tiefer runter bekommen als der bei dir eh schon ist  Um einen Hotspot nahezu identisch der GPU Temperatur zu haben. müsstest du eine elektrisch nahezu perfekte Karte bekommen, das ist aber einfach nicht möglich da diese eben die MI Karten werden :/
> 
> 
> Aktuell wäre ich schon mehr als Happy wenn ich den HotSpot bei 2GHz wieder unter 100 Grad in Firestrike bekommen würde ^^ WLP zu erneuern ist aber eben echt so ultra aufwendig bei einer WaKü -.-



Etwas unglücklich formuliert. Die Karte arbeitet perfekt, Problem ist mein gedämmtes Gehäuse, die Masse an Hardware die ich auf engem Raum verbaut habe und damit die Bildung eines HotSpots im Case den ich nur schwer entschärft bekomme, der Kostet mich halb einfach mal 8 Grad an der GPU.
Hier mal zur veranschaulichung, Bild ist noch was älter von meiner V64, im Grunde aber der selbe Aufbau derzeit.
GPU, Soundkarte direkt darunter, M2 SSD, Gehäuse voll mit Laufwerken und dann noch das passive NT was mit Kamineffekt nach oben emittiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Methusalem schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Es ist mir ein Rätsel, weshalb AMD ausgerechnet dieses 3-Lüfter-Design gewählt hat. Schließlich gibt's das ja auch nicht umsonst. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nun wesentlich günstiger als eine andere (bspw. 2-Lüfter-) Lösung ist.



AMD wollte unbedingt wie NV ein 2 Slot Design.....


----------



## HardwareHighlander (9. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Paar Pics des Gesamten PC



Wieso bläst der Lüfter unter der Vega ins Gehäuse rein?
Das gibt einen Wärmestau.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (9. November 2019)

Da offenbar Gehäusebastelwochenende ist, muss ich auch tätig werden. Die zweite, auf die Schnelle eingebaute VII hat jetzt für Unordnung gesorgt.

Heute steht daher an:
- eine alte HDD raus
- zwei Plattenkäfige raus
- SSD hinter Mainboard legen
- Kabel besser verlegen und verstecken
- Staub entfernen

Ich erhoffe mir insgeheim besser Temperaturen bzw. niederigere RPM der oberen VII, da der ganze Kram vorne hinterm unteren Eingangslüfter den Luftstrom blockt.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

Joh gegen deine Kiste ist meine dann noch Handzahm.


----------



## Eyren (9. November 2019)

Na dann will ich auch mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir steht als nächstes wohl der Umbau auf Hardtubes an um endlich mal Ordnung in das Case zubekommen. Die HDD wird auch raus fliegen und durch eine SSD/NVMe ersetzt. Werde dann wie schon seit Monaten geplant eine "PVC-Bodenplatte" anfertigen und mit 2-3 RGB Lüftern bestücken damit die hässliche LED-Stripe raus kommt.

Und ja die Farbe der VII ist absichtlich gewählt um die Farben von:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzufangen.


Joa also Chaos überall.


€dit sagt: Keine Ahnung wie ich Bilder im Forum drehen kann. Am PC passen die Bilder




Methusalem schrieb:


> Ja danke, gemeint sind aber die 4 kleinen seitlichen Schrauben, die die Abdeckung mit den 3 Lüftern halten.
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt erstmal nur einen reinen Ghettomod mit 2 120 mm Lüftern machen.
> 
> ...



Nur falls du es nicht wusstest bzgl. der Stromstecker: "Diese sind mit 2 "Nasen" in einer Führung fixiert. Biegt man mit einem feinen Schlitzschraubendreher die Plastikführungen leicht nach aussen lassen sich die Stecker sehr einfach ziehen. Hier noch ein Bild damit man weiss was ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

Sieht auch schick aus wie ich finde.


----------



## Chanks (9. November 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch soweit gar nicht schlecht aus  Stören würde mich eben wirklich nur der eine Schlauch den du auch mit der Schlachschelle fixiert hast. Kannst du den nicht vielleicht hinter der den Lüftern lang ziehen?

Edit.: Wo ist denn dein AGB?


----------



## Methusalem (9. November 2019)

Eyren;10092057



Nur falls du es nicht wusstest bzgl. der Stromstecker: "Diese sind mit 2 "Nasen" in einer Führung fixiert. Biegt man mit einem feinen Schlitzschraubendreher die Plastikführungen leicht nach aussen lassen sich die Stecker sehr einfach ziehen. Hier noch ein Bild damit man weiss was ich meine:

[ATTACH=CONFIG schrieb:
			
		

> 1068416[/ATTACH]



So habe ich es auch gemacht. 

Das sollte von mir nur ein Hinweis sein, da nicht mit roher Gewalt am Stecker zu rupfen.


----------



## Eyren (9. November 2019)

AGB sitzt in der zweiten Kammer hab das Corsair Carbide 540Air da ist dann genug Platz um Pumpe+AGB zu verstecken.

Ja also das mit den Schläuchen.... Um ehrlich zu sein läuft der Schlauch so weil ich damals zu wenig bestellt habe. Dachte mir halt 2m reichen dicke aus, Pustekuchen! Und neu verschlauchen will Ich nicht da Hardtubes mein Ziel sind.


----------



## Chanks (9. November 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> AGB sitzt in der zweiten Kammer hab das Corsair Carbide 540Air da ist dann genug Platz um Pumpe+AGB zu verstecken.
> 
> Ja also das mit den Schläuchen.... Um ehrlich zu sein läuft der Schlauch so weil ich damals zu wenig bestellt habe. Dachte mir halt 2m reichen dicke aus, Pustekuchen! Und neu verschlauchen will Ich nicht da Hardtubes mein Ziel sind.



Auf welche Hardtubes willst du denn gehen? Würde mir da etwas Sorgen wegen der Wassertemperatur machen, PETG mag zB dauerhaft über 40 Grad ja nicht so gerne und du müsstest ja auch so um die 40 Grad Wassertemperatur haben, wenn du nicht gerade die Lüfter richtig rackern lässt.


----------



## Eyren (9. November 2019)

Du die Frage hab ich mir persönlich noch gar nicht gestellt. Wegen der Wassertemp. bewege ich mich beim zocken so um die 38°C  gemessen an der Pumpe per Sensor. Joa und ansonsten drehe ich die Lüfter halt doch über 600rpm das sollte bei den Noctua gut aus zuhalten sein.

€dit sagt: Die 38°C erreiche ich bei intensivem COD:MW ansonsten dümpelt mein Wasser bei 29°C rum da ich nur so anspruchsvolle Spiele wie WoW zocke. Lüfter drehen bei 630rpm


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Dank CMMChris von der IgorsLab-Community und den Infos die er mir überlassen hat, konnte ich VII Overclocking mit MPT reparieren. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass es eine andere aktive Obergrenze für die maximale Frequenz gibt, das habe ich gefixt. Ich habe außerdem DPM6 und DPM7 für GFX hinzugefügt, also die letzten drei DPM States können jetzt verändert werden. Sollte funzen.


Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit MPT 1.1.1?

Da sollten sich die States etwas besser einstellen lassen. Evtl. der ewige Bug mit Ocen dann weg.
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 174 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
MorePowerTool – Navi and Radeon VII Tweaking and Overclocking Software | Download (Update 1.1.1) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB


----------



## eiernacken1983 (10. November 2019)

So, ich habe meine Aufräumarbeiten im Rechner abgeschlossen:

Zur Erinnerung: VORHER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das Ergebnis: NACHHER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptantrieb war der Versuch, die Temperaturen zu verringern. Das hat auch z.T. geklappt, es braucht nämlich nun einige Zeit, bis sich alles auf die vorher erreichten Temperauren einpendelt. Insgeheim hatte ich die Hoffnung, das ganze Konstrukt mit geschlossenem Gehäuse betreiben zu können. Das wird mit meiner Wunschtemperatur (unter 94 Grad Hitspot bei erträglichen Temperaturen) nicht möglich sein.


----------



## gbm31 (10. November 2019)

Ich komm grade nicht zum "Aufräumen", meine Bastelbude sieht grad bissle wirr aus.

Wasser-Temps aktuell 23°C idle, 31°C nach 1-2 Missionen Ghost Recon Breakpoint. HotSpot beim Zocken ~80°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MPT 1.1 teste ich heut Abend.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. November 2019)

Perfektes Setting mit den Beiden Radeon VII


----------



## Eyren (10. November 2019)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine Aufräumarbeiten im Rechner abgeschlossen:
> 
> Zur Erinnerung: VORHER:
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus. Einzige was man noch testen könnte wäre verschiedene Richtungen der Lüfter. Hatte z.b. damals unter Luft festgestellt das Vorne IN, oben IN, hinten OUT bessere temps als bei dem berühmten Kamineffekt vorne IN, oben OUT, hinten OUT lieferte. Aber Hey für 2 Karten sieht das echt gut aus.

Ist dein Seitenteil im Bereich des Lüfters gelocht? Ansonsten wird der bei geschlossenem Seitenteil kaum etwas bringen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (10. November 2019)

Danke für die Anregungen mit verschiedenen Lüfterrichtungen; hieran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, bspw. den vorderen oberen Lüfter noch reinpusten zu lassen. Leider hat das Seitenteil keine Löcher, so dass ich den positiven Effekt nur bei offenem Case habe. Aber auch bei geschlossenem Case sind die Temperaturen ganz ok (Hotspots bei 90 und 94 Grad). Man muss natürlich bedenken, dass die Karten auch stark undervolted sind und mit etwas undeclocking bei 880 mV laufen. Das bringt einen Verbruch von 2 x 130 W Chippower + 2 x 20 bis 30 W für den Rest. Das haben viele ja mit einer Karte für UHD-Zockerei. 

Ich habe mir schon das Corsair Carbide 200R rausgesucht, da man hier für einen schmalen Taler ganz ordentlich Lüfter einbauen kann. Hat da jemand gute Erfahrungen mit, von denen er kurz berichten könnte?

Werde auf jeden Fall werde ich noch ein bisschen probieren und jegliches Temperaturtesten bringt ordentlich Punkte bei MilkyWay@home (und vielleicht irgendwann sonnvolle Erkenntnisse). 

Einen schönen Nachmittag in die Runde, ich gehe jetzt auf den Spielplatz


----------



## DARPA (10. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit MPT 1.1.1?
> 
> Da sollten sich die States etwas besser einstellen lassen. Evtl. der ewige Bug mit Ocen dann weg.
> [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 174 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
> MorePowerTool – Navi and Radeon VII Tweaking and Overclocking Software | Download (Update 1.1.1) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB



Ich habe es installiert und sehe, dass 2 weitere P-States zum einstellen dazu gekommen sind.
Aber was konkret ändert das an dem OC Bug bzw dessen Fix gegenüber MPT 1.1.0? Damit reichts ja auch schon, den default max Takt zu ändern.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. November 2019)

Mit dem Sohn  :-

Wie hoch takten die Karten denn, rechne mehr als 1575 Mhz sind da nicht drinn mit 880 mV
Lüfter bekommen die Junction kaum runter, da müsste LM oder Neue Paste rauf oder Ghetto Mod.
Aber mir gefällt die Karte zu gut um jene mit Lüftern zu verunhunzen. Mit 2250 U/Min lebe ich recht gut.


----------



## hellm (10. November 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich habe es installiert und sehe, dass 2 weitere P-States zum einstellen dazu gekommen sind.
> Aber was konkret ändert das an dem OC Bug bzw dessen Fix gegenüber MPT 1.1.0? Damit reichts ja auch schon, den default max Takt zu ändern.



CMMChris hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es neben der Frequency Table bei der VII noch einen weiteren Wert gibt. Dieser Wert ist eine maximale Taktrate für die GPU, und diese Grenze ist nun beseitigt. Mit MPT 1.1.0 blieb die bestehen, und so funzte auch kein GPU OC.
Da ich keine VII habe, konnte ich das auch nicht testen. Glücklicherweise hatte ich ja die komplette PowerPlay mal bei IgorsLab gepostet, und die Community lebt. Also der Dank gebührt hier v.a. auch CMMChris, sonst wären wir alle so schlau wie gestern.

Feedback gabs auch schon, scheint zu funzen. Und ja, ich dachte DPM6-DPM8 sollte erstmal reichen, wird in Zukunft evtl auch etwas ausgebaut. Bis dahin dürften DPM6-8 aber für ein vernünftiges OC reichen, hoffe ich.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. November 2019)

Gute Arbeit


----------



## eiernacken1983 (10. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mit dem Sohn  :-
> 
> Wie hoch takten die Karten denn, rechne mehr als 1575 Mhz sind da nicht drinn mit 880 mV
> Lüfter bekommen die Junction kaum runter, da müsste LM oder Neue Paste rauf oder Ghetto Mod.
> Aber mir gefällt die Karte zu gut um jene mit Lüftern zu verunhunzen. Mit 2250 U/Min lebe ich recht gut.



Deine 50:50 Chance, einen Sohn richtig zu tippen, hast Du erfolgreich genutzt.

Die obere, bessere Karte taktet mit 1640 - 1675 Mhz. Die untere Karte taktet zwischen 1540 und 1565 Mhz. Spannung ist mit 0,88 V und Verbrauch mit etwa 130 - 140 W bei beiden jeweils gleich. Da sieht man mal, wie sehr das auch im UV-Bereich streut.
Da die Karten aber über Stunden diese Last fahren, denke ich, dass es besser ist (für die Haltbarkeit und die Stromrechnung), die Leistung etwas zu beschneiden. Habe mich auf jeden Fall vom 7-Tagespunkte-Durchschnitt schon in die Top100 (Platz 89) gerechnet (Top participants).

Ghetto Mod würde ich machen, aber da ist vermutlich nicht genug Platz für die obere Karte, die es ja auch am nötigsten hätte. Die untere schnurrt mit 1600 RPM vor sich hin.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. November 2019)

Perfekt, jedoch in Full HD wird die Karte, sprich die Karten nie und nimmer vollends ausgelastet
Dies sähe in 4K schon bedeutend anders aus, Volt und Lüfterspeed Mässig.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> CMMChris hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es neben der Frequency Table bei der VII noch einen weiteren Wert gibt. Dieser Wert ist eine maximale Taktrate für die GPU, und diese Grenze ist nun beseitigt. Mit MPT 1.1.0 blieb die bestehen, und so funzte auch kein GPU OC.
> Da ich keine VII habe, konnte ich das auch nicht testen. Glücklicherweise hatte ich ja die komplette PowerPlay mal bei IgorsLab gepostet, und die Community lebt. Also der Dank gebührt hier v.a. auch CMMChris, sonst wären wir alle so schlau wie gestern.
> 
> Feedback gabs auch schon, scheint zu funzen. Und ja, ich dachte DPM6-DPM8 sollte erstmal reichen, wird in Zukunft evtl auch etwas ausgebaut. Bis dahin dürften DPM6-8 aber für ein vernünftiges OC reichen, hoffe ich.



Bin leider nicht zum testen gekommen,in 2Wochen schau ich es mir aber mal an. Das abändern unterer P-States ist ne Sehr interessante Option,damit wäre ein Boostbuild möglich bei der VII.


----------



## hellm (10. November 2019)

Ja, das wäre gut. Mit dem Memory OC hat wohl auch noch jemand Probleme. Das liegt aber eher an der SoC, nehme ich an; die muss ja entsprechend hoch liegen, ein Stück weit scheint das der Treiber auch automatisch zu erledigen.. aber möglicherweise gibt man dem SoC auch mehr Spielraum wenn man mit Software übertaktet, also Wattman etc. Das müsste man dann händisch erledigen und mit dem MPT die SoC Clock ähnlich hoch ansetzen.
Weitere Grenzen scheint es nicht zu geben, nix anderes als die Memory Table, 4 diskrete Werte, fertig. Also da wäre ich dann wirklich überfragt, wenns da noch eine Info gibt dann wohl nicht in der PowerPlay Table. Halt ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2019)

kann ich mir dann bei der Gelegenheit auch mal anschauen,denn Wattman komplett raus zu nehmen wäre ne feine Sache,müsst ich immer nur dasMPT Profil laden und fertig.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Perfekt, jedoch in Full HD wird die Karte, sprich die Karten nie und nimmer vollends ausgelastet
> Dies sähe in 4K schon bedeutend anders aus, Volt und Lüfterspeed Mässig.



Auch in Full HD kann man die Seven ordentlich auslasten, die Auflösung spielt da eine nicht so große Rolle wie du denken magst.
Spiel mal Red Dead Redemption 2, bei 1920 x 1080 kannst eine 2080 TI an die Grenzen bringen. Bei 1600 MHZ kann ich auf 880mv runter, 1615 ist dann schon an den Grenze und 1625 schmiert die Karte ab. Aber so tief zu gehen bringt nichts, die Leistung steht dann in keinen Verhältnis mehr zur Leistung, die etwa einer 5700 entspricht. Alles unter 1800 MHZ macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn bei der Seven, bei 2 Karten mag das anders aussehen aber die Zeiten von Multi GPU fürs zocken sind vorbei.
Und unter Luft möchte ich 2 solch Krachmacher ohnehin nicht im Rechner haben.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (11. November 2019)

@ ATIR290 und @ Ralle@:

Das was ich mit den Karten mache, ist reine Rechnerei; da wird grafisch nichts ausgegeben, weshalb die Auflösung meines Monitors keine Rolle spielt.. Ich glaube die Rechenlast ist sicherlich etwas geringer als bei UHD. Aber ganz unsensibel scheint die MilkyWay@home-Sache auf die Spannung nicht zu reagieren: bei einer der Karten konnte ich mit der Stock Frequenz auf 916 mV runter; hiermit lief Superposition 4K und Firestrike normal mehrere Male ohne Abstürze durch. Ich habe dann mit diesen Einstellungen MilkyWay@home laufen lassen und die Karte hat bei 300 Arbeitspaketen 30 Fehler geliefert. Üblicherweise gibt's bei 10000 Arbeitspaketen 1 - 2 Fehler (wenn überhaupt). Habe dann das Benchmark-stabile Setting aus Spannung und Frequenz geändert und seitdem gibt's keine Fehler mehr. 

Aber richtig vergleichbar ist das wahrscheinlich alles nicht, da unsere Spiele mit einfacher Präzision rechnen und MilkyWay@home nur in doppelter Präzision rechnet.

Für das was ich mit den Karten hauptsächlich mache, ist der Doppelpack optimal, weil ich mit 2 Karten die doppelte Menge Arbeitspakete bearbeiten lassen kann. Das underclocking und -volting führt dazu, dass ein Bundle aus 4 Arbeitspaketen im Schnitt 45 Sek statt 40 Sek (+12,5 % Rechenzeit) benötigt und der Verbrauch pro Karte aber 25 % geringer ist.


----------



## DARPA (11. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> CMMChris hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es neben der Frequency Table bei der VII noch einen weiteren Wert gibt. Dieser Wert ist eine maximale Taktrate für die GPU, und diese Grenze ist nun beseitigt. Mit MPT 1.1.0 blieb die bestehen, und so funzte auch kein GPU OC.



Achso, dann gehts gar nicht um diesen Treiber Bug, wo die Taktrate auf <1.700 MHz festhängt, wenn man mit Wattman oder Afterburner übertaktet. 

Sondern du hast generell das übertakten per MPT gefixt, weil es dort einen Fehler gab.

Ich hoffe, jetzt habe ich es verstanden


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Er schreibt doch die Grenze für die max.Taktrate wird beseitigt, was die Ursache für den Bug war.

Also müsstest Du z.Bsp. P7-8 höher als Default einstellen können.(wenn man P6 ca. Default-Takt setzt)


----------



## DARPA (11. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch die Grenze für die max.Taktrate wird beseitigt, was die Ursache für den Bug war.



Ja Moment, deswegen frage ich ja, welcher Bug konkret gemeint ist.

Denn das Verhalten, was ich oben beschrieben hab und wir bisher als OC Bug bezeichnet haben, hat ja nicht MPT als Ursache. Davon bin ich zumindest ausgegangen, da auch nach Windows Neuinstallation ohne Power Mods dieses Verhalten mit aktuelleren Treibern auftritt.
Außerdem kann man dieses ja bereits mit MPT 1.1.0 fixen.

Vielleicht stehe ich im Moment aber einfach nur aufm Schlauch.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

In der Registry stand bisher immer die alte Taktobergrenze und hat den Ärger verursacht.
Dadurch konnte der Treiber sich net zw. Setting und dem falschen Wert entscheiden, was bei dem Großteil
mit dem falschen niedrigen Wert resultiert hat.

Wenns bei Dir funzt, brauchst Du gar net weiter darüber nachdenken.


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre gut. Mit dem Memory OC hat wohl auch noch jemand Probleme. Das liegt aber eher an der SoC, nehme ich an; die muss ja entsprechend hoch liegen, ein Stück weit scheint das der Treiber auch automatisch zu erledigen.. aber möglicherweise gibt man dem SoC auch mehr Spielraum wenn man mit Software übertaktet, also Wattman etc. Das müsste man dann händisch erledigen und mit dem MPT die SoC Clock ähnlich hoch ansetzen.
> Weitere Grenzen scheint es nicht zu geben, nix anderes als die Memory Table, 4 diskrete Werte, fertig. Also da wäre ich dann wirklich überfragt, wenns da noch eine Info gibt dann wohl nicht in der PowerPlay Table. Halt ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich.



Ich krieg den Speicher nicht mit dem MPT getaktet...

Die Kurve sieht im Wattman immer noch komisch aus - irgendwie war das beim Vega Tool mit Spannung zu Frequenz schöner gelöst.

Was bewirkt eigentlich die SOC Clock? 

Standard ist die bei max. 972MHz, selbst wenn man den Speicher im Wattman hochzieht. 

Ich hab jetzt mal 1150 als max. im MPT und bei 1000MHz HBM geht der SOC jetzt auf 1132MHz...


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Manche haben ja sogar mehr HBM-Takt>1132, wofür die Grenze vom SOC noch höher müsste.


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

Das ist so nicht korrekt.

Ich bin die ganze Zeit mit Wattman 1200MHz HBM gefahren, und hatte 971MHz SOC. Scheint da nicht viel auszumachen.

Aber ich renne mit dem MPT in eine HBM Grenze... genaueres später, ich fahre gerade eine Neustartorgie um alle Kombinationen auszutesten.


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

So. Sehr komische Sache. 

hellm - vielleicht hast du Lust dir das auch anzuschauen, vielleicht ist irgendwo noch eine Bremse lösbar.

Also, folgende Einstellungen im MPT (Wattman steht auf default - Ziel ist es komlett ohne auszukommen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ergibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: 

1. Der HBM geht nur bis DPM 2, Fahre ich 350, 800, 1000, 1135 geht der Speicher mit 1000.
2. Auch nur 1MHz mehr, also DPM 2 auf 1136MHz lässt den HBM auf DPM 1 zurückfallen.


Ich hoffe hier kann noch was erreicht werden, ich helfe gerne mit registry, Wattman-Profil usw aus.

Im Wattman bin ich immer 1200MHz bei 972MHz SOC gefahren.


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

Nachtrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ergibt ebenso:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist also nicht direkt vom SOC abhängig...


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

Noch was:

Mit den Einstellungen aus Post #6358 läuft der Superposition 4K taktmäßig absolut wie mit dem Lineal gezogen zwischen 1891 und 1907MHz GPU. 

Früher mit dem alten MPT als reinen Taktbremsenlöser und dem Wattman-OC-Profil fiel der regelmäßig an bestimmten Stellen auf 1690MHz runter...


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> Mit den Einstellungen aus Post #6358 läuft der Superposition 4K taktmäßig absolut wie mit dem Lineal gezogen zwischen 1891 und 1907MHz GPU.
> 
> Früher mit dem alten MPT als reinen Taktbremsenlöser und dem Wattman-OC-Profil fiel der regelmäßig an bestimmten Stellen auf 1690MHz runter...



Deine Tests klingen interessant. Premium wäre natürlich wenn wir den HBM auch abschließend fixieren könnten. Werte die rein über die PPT laufen sind meist auch effektiver, ergo schneller, so zumindest meine Erfahrung von der V10.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Zeit mit Wattman 1200MHz HBM gefahren, und hatte 971MHz SOC. Scheint da nicht viel auszumachen.
> Aber ich renne mit dem MPT in eine HBM Grenze... genaueres später, ich fahre gerade eine Neustartorgie um alle Kombinationen auszutesten.



Wenn SOC<HBM-Takt fallen kann, wäre das analog Ryzen ne ganz ungünstige Geschichte! (dort 1:1 Mode vs. 1:2 Mode)
Die Variante, wo beide auf ca. 1135 laufen sollte ja günstiger sein, als HBM 1200 mit SOC 971, oder?


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn SOC<HBM-Takt fallen kann, wäre das analog Ryzen ne ganz ungünstige Geschichte! (dort 1:1 Mode vs. 1:2 Mode)
> Die Variante, wo beide auf ca. 1135 laufen sollte ja günstiger sein, als HBM 1200 mit SOC 971, oder?



Der SOC taktet in Stufen. Die Default Einstellung ist 1000MHz HBM und 971MHz SoC. Ich kann den SoC auch nicht einstellen, nur dessen Höchstwert. Aus die 1132MHz bin ich nur gekommen weil ich die Grenze einfach mal auf 1250 gesetzt hatte.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Danke für die Infos!
Läuft dann HBM 1125(statt 1135) zusammen mit SOC 1132(MPT 1250) wie in dem Post #6355?
(beim HBM-Takt etwas Puffer zur Sicherheit)

Ob man 24/7 mehr als HBM 1125 braucht ist ja eh fragwürdig.
Interessant wären die Frametimes an der Schwelle wo der SOC von 1132 auf 971 zurückgeht.


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> Läuft dann HBM 1125(statt 1135) zusammen mit SOC 1132(MPT 1250) wie in dem Post #6355?
> (beim HBM-Takt etwas Puffer zur Sicherheit)



Der SoC taktet so hoch er kann (darf) - also bei den Versuchen wo ich es mit dem Speichertakt übertrieben hab, z.B. 350, 1000, 1200, 1200 lief die VII dann mit 1000MHz HBM und 1132MHz SoC.


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Der SoC taktet so hoch er kann (darf) - also bei den Versuchen wo ich es mit dem Speichertakt übertrieben hab, z.B. 350, 1000, 1200, 1200 lief die VII dann mit 1000MHz HBM und 1132MHz SoC.



Hast du mal die TDC des SOC erhöht?Evtlreicht ihm die Enerige nicht für einen ausreichend hohen Takt und drosselt dadurch, dumusst ja auch bedenken du verwendest ja nicht das erhöhnte PL aus dem Wattman wenn du nur MPT nutzt.


----------



## hellm (11. November 2019)

Bisher keine Idee, aber hast du mal versucht DPM2 und DPM3 auf identische Werte zu setzen? Stock ist das ja auch so, beide sind mit 1000MHz angegeben. Vielleicht kann der Treiber einfach nix damit anfangen, wenn die Taktrate nicht dieselbe ist.


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Bisher keine Idee, aber hast du mal versucht DPM2 und DPM3 auf identische Werte zu setzen? Stock ist das ja auch so, beide sind mit 1000MHz angegeben. Vielleicht kann der Treiber einfach nix damit anfangen, wenn die Taktrate nicht dieselbe ist.



Das hatte ich ja mit 350, 1000, 1200, 1200. Und auch mit 350,800, 1200, 1200. Beide Male lief sie dann mit DMP1, also 1000 bzw 800.


----------



## gbm31 (11. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du mal die TDC des SOC erhöht?Evtlreicht ihm die Enerige nicht für einen ausreichend hohen Takt und drosselt dadurch, dumusst ja auch bedenken du verwendest ja nicht das erhöhnte PL aus dem Wattman wenn du nur MPT nutzt.



Ich will ja nicht mit dem SoC höher, ich finde 1132 ist schon beachtlich und viel näher an den anvisierten 1200HBM als die default 971er Stufe. Dazwischen gibt es anscheinend nichts. 

Ich will ja bloss noch mit dem HBM höher kommen...


----------



## hellm (11. November 2019)

Ich hab da evtl was gefunden mit 1134MHz, in einer Frequency Tables; Lustigerweise auch nochmal 1801MHz. GPU übertakten funzt aber nun?

Diese Dateien kannst du mit dem MPT laden, alles unverändert bis auf diesen einen Table. Ich hab mal 1134MHz auf 1200MHz gesetzt. Und einmal alle Frequenzen auf 3000MHz, weil sind wohl nur Maxima, sollte also sonst keine Auwsirkungen haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Wäre schon ideal, wenn Beides gemeinsam passt.
HBM 1195 mit SOC 1200 klingt doch gut.


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Ich hab da evtl was gefunden mit 1134MHz, in einer Frequency Tables; Lustigerweise auch nochmal 1801MHz. GPU übertakten funzt aber nun?
> 
> Diese Dateien kannst du mit dem MPT laden, alles unverändert bis auf diesen einen Table. Ich hab mal 1134MHz auf 1200MHz gesetzt. Und einmal alle Frequenzen auf 3000MHz, weil sind wohl nur Maxima, sollte also sonst keine Auwsirkungen haben.
> 
> ...



Da tut sich leider nix. Stelle ich meine Werte ein, und statt den 1135MHz 1200MHz HBM, springt er wieder auf DPM 1 (800MHz)


----------



## BladeTNT (12. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Da tut sich leider nix. Stelle ich meine Werte ein, und statt den 1135MHz 1200MHz HBM, springt er wieder auf DPM 1 (800MHz)



Du darfst im MPT nicht bei DTM 0 - 3 was einstellen  350/800/1000/1000 sollte da drin stehen.  Dann im Wattman einfach die gewünschte Einstellungen vornehmen und dann wird das auch übernommen

Nur bei OverDrive Limits im MPT - Memory Maximum Clock habe ich 1250 drin stehen da mit ich im Wattman 1250 einstellen kann und läuft auch 

Write SPPT - und PC neu starten ganz wichtig

Oder einfach meine Settings nehmen.   (2000/1250 OC)


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Du darfst im MPT nicht bei DTM 0 - 3 was einstellen  350/800/1000/1000 sollte da drin stehen.  Dann im Wattman einfach die gewünschte Einstellungen vornehmen und dann wird das auch übernommen
> 
> Nur bei OverDrive Limits im MPT - Memory Maximum Clock habe ich 1250 drin stehen da mit ich im Wattman 1250 einstellen kann und läuft auch
> 
> ...



Das ist ja sinnfrei für "mein" Vorhaben...

Ich will ja ausschließlich via MPT übertakten und den Wattman gar nicht anfassen!

Mit dem Wattman hab ich keine Probleme den Speicher so hoch wie ich will zu treiben, nachdem ich mit dem MPT GPU-Takt "entsperrt" und HBM Taktmaximum und PT +Toleranz  über die default Werte gehoben hab.

So hab ich ja bisher übertaktet.  GPU 1950MHz/1100mV, HBM 1200MHz, PT +50% Alltag, 2050MHz/1218mV, HBM 1300MHz Bench.

Aber der Wattman ist alles andere als zuverlässig, je nach Treiber muss ich beim Start checken ob die Spannungen noch stimmen, usw. 

MPT ist sehr elegant, und GPU Takt und Spannung laufen wie gewünscht. Nur der HBM geht halt nicht höher als 1135, weil wenn man mehr einstellt bei DPM 2 und 3 bleibt er bei DPM 1. 

Übrigens, wenn man mit DPM 1 übertreibt steckt er in DPM 0 fest...


Btw: wäre schön wenn das jemand nachstellen würde, nicht dass da irgendein Treiber/Setting Fuckup bei mir ist. Auch wenn ich bei jeder Änderung immer die PPT lösche und neu schreiben lasse.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Das ist ja sinnfrei für "mein" Vorhaben...
> 
> Ich will ja ausschließlich via MPT übertakten und den Wattman gar nicht anfassen!
> 
> ...




Achsoo dann habe ich wohl was überlesen  , aber ich denke anders wird es wohl nicht gehen erstmal, habe es zumindest nicht hinbekommen.

und ja das muss ich auch nach jedem Start checken sonst ist die Spannung locker mal auf 1260 statt 1119...


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Das ist ja sinnfrei für "mein" Vorhaben...
> 
> Ich will ja ausschließlich via MPT übertakten und den Wattman gar nicht anfassen!
> 
> ...



Hast du mal wie von mir vorgeschlagen die TDC vom Soc angehoben?


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du mal wie von mir vorgeschlagen die TDC vom Soc angehoben?



60A, 70A, kein Unterschied.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2019)

Der Oberkack ist:

Mit meinen MPT Einstellungen geh ich in den Wattman, und beim HBM steht 1135MHz und kein OC aktiv.

Schalte ich HBM OC ein und ziehe den Regler auf 1200 - tada!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellm (12. November 2019)

Hm. Am Ende steht da einfach der Treiber dazwischen, oder eben doch noch Werte aus der Vram Info. Evtl liegt das an den Timings, das dann der Treiber nicht mehr durchblickt und die höheren DPM States deswegen ignoriert. Dann geht leider nur mit Watmna oder anderen Overclocking Tools. Es gibt auch welche die ebnfalls die AMD Api nutzen, glaub OverdriveN ist so eines. Aber weiß nicht wie und ob das mit der VII kann.

Ich hab nun nochmal alle Bytes beglotzt und noch etwas zu XGMI gefunden, aber das sollte eine andere Baustelle sein. Testen kann mans ja trotzdem, hab 1200MHz eingestellt, bitte mal auf denselben Wert für die DPM2 und DPM3 stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2019)

Vielleicht fehlt einfach der "Umschalter" fürs OC und DPM 3 ist der OC Wert...?

Was schonmal gut ist: 

- Wattman ist nicht mehr für Spannung  und Takt verantwortlich und kann da schon mal keinen Mist machen.
- SoC ist jetzt höher und wieder drutlich näher am HBM Takt.

Also trotzdem eine deutliche Verbesserung! Danke!

[edit] Nope, file tut nicht. Stuck @ 800


----------



## hellm (12. November 2019)

thx fürs testen. 

Das einzige was noch übrig ist, sind die IEEE AVFS Clock Conversions. Da kann ich kaum Heads und Tails draus machen, sorry, auf deutsch ich weiß da erstmal nicht wo vorn und hinten ist. Vielleicht hab ich am WE mal Zeit, und wir können uns das auch noch ansehen. Wenn ich kleine Änderungen vornehmen kann, evtl tut sich was. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ne Idee:

    [PPCLK_UCLK]
00              .VoltageMode          = UCHAR
01              .SnapToDiscrete       = UCHAR
03              .NumDiscreteLevels    = UCHAR
00              .padding              = UCHAR
              .ConversionToAvfsClk{m = ULONG b = ULONG}
B5 15 83 3F              
C2 DD 19 3E              
              .SsCurve            {a = ULONG b = ULONG c = ULONG}
00 00 00 00              
00 00 00 00              
00 00 00 00

Für diskrete Werte scheint das SsCurve Zeugs genullt zu sein, mit Kurve sieht das so aus, Bsp GFX:

    [PPCLK_GFXCLK]
01              .VoltageMode          = UCHAR
01              .SnapToDiscrete       = UCHAR
09              .NumDiscreteLevels    = UCHAR
00              .padding              = UCHAR
              .ConversionToAvfsClk{m = ULONG b = ULONG}
00 00 00 00              
00 00 00 00              
              .SsCurve            {a = ULONG b = ULONG c = ULONG}
5B B1 BF 3E
EC 51 F8 BE
65 19 52 3F 

..ansonten haben wir alles durch. Dann ist HBM OC über die PowerPlay leider nicht möglich. Aber wenn das wenigstens noch durch Software möglich ist auch nicht so dringend wie GPU Taktraten und Spannungen.


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2019)

Guter Tip mit dem OverdriveNTool!

Weisst du was das genau macht?

Mit den MPT Einstellungen siehts erstmal so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wattman zeigt das bekannte Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HBM natürlich auf 1135MHz.


Dann stelle ich das ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ergibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 1200MHz HBM.

Und das bleibt bei Neustart erhalten!

Vielleicht sollte ich die PPT aus der Registry von beiden Versionen abspeichern und vergleichen? Oder wo schreibt das OverdriveNTool das hin?


----------



## hellm (12. November 2019)

OverdriveNTool nutzt die AMD Display Library, das macht übrigens auch Wattman. Nur halt nicht so gut, so ein einzelner Entwickler steht sich halt nicht selbst im Weg.  Hab wirklich keine andere Erklärung für den Wattman-Murks, AMD wohl auch nicht mehr.


----------



## gbm31 (13. November 2019)

Ich glaub ich schreib mal die gesammelten Erfahrungen hier zusammen und sende das an das Treiberteam... 

Kann ja nicht angehn der Zustand. Wenn du oder der Overdrivetyp keine Zeit mehr habt, sind wir dem Treiber ausgeliefert und die VII damit unbrauchbar...


----------



## Methusalem (13. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Wenn du oder der Overdrivetyp keine Zeit mehr habt, sind wir dem Treiber ausgeliefert und die VII damit unbrauchbar...



"Unbrauchbar" ist ein hartes Wort. Innerhalb ihrer Specs läuft die Karte halt immer. Unbrauchbar für GPU-OC vielleicht, aber sonst....?


----------



## gbm31 (13. November 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> "Unbrauchbar" ist ein hartes Wort. Innerhalb ihrer Specs läuft die Karte halt immer. Unbrauchbar für GPU-OC vielleicht, aber sonst....?



Innerhalb der Specs ist unbrauchbar. 

Dann läuft sie ja grade mal mit 1700MHz...


----------



## Methusalem (13. November 2019)

Übertreib mal nicht, 

UV ist nach wie vor möglich, und dann läuft sie im Regelfall auch mit mehr als 1700 MHz.

Der Leistungsunterschied bei meiner Ghettomod-Karte zwischen UV 1800 MHz und OC 1900 MHz beträgt übrigens etwa "satte" 3 %.


----------



## gbm31 (13. November 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Übertreib mal nicht,
> 
> UV ist nach wie vor möglich, und dann läuft sie im Regelfall auch mit mehr als 1700 MHz.
> 
> Der Leistungsunterschied bei meiner Ghettomod-Karte zwischen UV 1800 MHz und OC 1900 MHz beträgt übrigens etwa "satte" 3 %.



Du hast selbst geschrieben innerhalb der Specs... 

OV/UV gilt nicht, weil der Treiber aktuell die Karte wenn nicht auf Default gelassen bei 1630MHz GPU locked. 

Das ist worst case Szenario aktuell bei mir seit mehreren Treiberversionen ohne MPT und OverdriveNTool.

Und mit Wattman muss ich um ordentliche Werte zu fahren bei jedem Neustart rein und das Profil neu laden und setzen.

Mit den Alltags-Settings ist meine VII 12-15% vor einer Serien-VII und damit noch tolerabel schnell - sonst müsste ich schon auf eine 5700XT umsteigen.


----------



## Methusalem (13. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Du hast selbst geschrieben innerhalb der Specs...
> 
> OV/UV gilt nicht, weil der Treiber aktuell die Karte wenn nicht auf Default gelassen bei 1630MHz GPU locked.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Default läuft sie mit ungefähr 1700 MHz, bevor Tj bremst, UV sind's schon 1750 MHz, und für alles, was über 1800 MHz hinausgeht, muss man halt zum MPT greifen.

Mit OC bewegst du dich eindeutig außerhalb der Specs, mit UV sicher nicht.

ps: Ich muss auch nicht jedesmal ein Profil neu laden. Nach einem Treiberreset schon, aber ansonsten bleibt das einmal gewählte Profil nach jedem Neustart auch aktiv.


----------



## gbm31 (13. November 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Default läuft sie mit ungefähr 1700 MHz, bevor Tj bremst,



Hab ich was anderes geschrieben?



Methusalem schrieb:


> ps: Ich muss auch nicht jedesmal ein Profil neu laden. Nach einem Treiberreset schon, aber ansonsten bleibt das einmal gewählte Profil nach jedem Neustart auch aktiv.



Dann hast du Glück, freu dich. Es gibt genug die mit den neueren Treibern das beschriebene Problem haben wenn die Karte einen anderen Takt als default fahren soll.


----------



## Methusalem (13. November 2019)

Die ~ 1700 MHz ergeben sich aber nicht wegen einer Treiberproblematik, sondern aufgrund der Temperatur. Bessere Kühlung -> höherer Boost.

Und was das Glück angeht: Auch mein Rechner folgt den selben Regeln wie alle von der Rechnerarchitektur ähnlich aufgebauten Systeme. Dass sich die Nullen und Einsen in den Registern meines Rechners irgendwie zufällig "glücklicher" anordnen und bei Anderen weniger glücklich, kann wohl ausgeschlossen werden.

Diejenigen, die Probleme haben, sollten sich eher mal Richtung "zerschossenes Betriebssysten" orientieren.


----------



## gbm31 (13. November 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Die ~ 1700 MHz ergeben sich aber nicht wegen einer Treiberproblematik, sondern aufgrund der Temperatur. Bessere Kühlung -> höherer Boost.
> 
> Und was das Glück angeht: Auch mein Rechner folgt den selben Regeln wie alle von der Rechnerarchitektur ähnlich aufgebauten Systeme. Dass sich die Nullen und Einsen in den Registern meines Rechners irgendwie zufällig "glücklicher" anordnen und bei Anderen weniger glücklich, kann wohl ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Diejenigen, die Probleme haben, sollten sich eher mal Richtung "zerschossenes Betriebssysten" orientieren.



Treiberproblematik -> 1630MHz. Lesen bitte. 

Zum Rest schreib ich jetzt mal lieber nix. Du freust dich an deiner Karte und ich mich an meiner.


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2019)

@gbm31
Bekommst Du eigentlich mit HBM-Takt =1120 den SOC-Takt=1128?
Das sollte doch für 24/7 reichen.

Das Bsp. mit HBM1135 bei SOC1131 finde ich irgendwie komisch, will/muss der Treiber mit dem SOC unter dem HBM bleiben oder gibts da beim SOC einen Auslesefehler?
Deswegen bitte mal mit HBM-Takt 1120.


----------



## gbm31 (13. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @gbm31
> Bekommst Du eigentlich mit HBM-Takt =1120 den SOC-Takt=1128?
> Das sollte doch für 24/7 reichen.
> 
> ...



Der SoC Takt ist völlig unabhängig vom HBM Takt. 

Sobald der RAM beansprucht wird, geht der SoC auf den durch den Maximalwert begrenzt möglichen Höchstwert. 

Default ist die Grenze 971MHz, und der SoC taktet dann egal on der HBM mit 350, 800 oder 1000 läuft mit ca. 970 (leichte Schwankungen zwischen 967 und 971). 

Das weiss ich genau weil ich genug Läufe hatte wo der HBM auf die nächstuntere DPM Stufe gegangen ist wegen zu hohem Takt. Dadurch bin ich ja auch die 1135MHz max. für den HBM gekommen.

Also unter Last Default  HBM schneller als SoC.  Auch bei jedem der via Wattmann und Co. den Speicher auf 1200 oder höher zieht!

Wir sind nicht bei Vega 1.

Hebe ich die Grenze auf 1200 oder 1250, geht der SoC auf die nächste mögliche Stufe und taktet mit ca. 1130 (also zwischen 1127 und 1131), auch egal ob der HBM mit 350, 800, 1000, 1135, oder 1200 läuft.

Die 1135MHz für den HBM sind eine harte Grenze für die Einstellung im MPT, und haben wohl nichts mit der höheren SoC-Stufe zu tun. Die Grenze besteht auch wenn ich den SoC bei seiner Default-Grenze lasse.

Übrigens: Unterschied 1135MHz HBM zu 1200MHz HBM bei 1130MHz SoC: ~100 Punkte bei Superpos 4K, frisch getestet (der Score ist ja mit neueren Treiberwersionen immer weiter runtergegangen, im Juli gabs noch 8600P mit 1900/1200)


Ich kann später mal probieren ob mit einer Grenze von 1310 der SoC wieder einen 160MHz Sprung macht.


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2019)

Danke für die Infos!
Also selbst bei rel. hohem GPU-Takt skaliert der HBM net mehr groß. (x) 
1% mehr Score ist ja gar nix in der 24/7-Praxis = 0,5fps in 4k.(8600/8500=1,01)
oder 
HBM1135+SOC1130 war halt schon sehr passend. Wobei immer noch die Frage bleibt, 
ob HBM1120 mit SOC1128 geht.

(x) 1200/1135=1,057 wurde ja net mal annähernd erreicht.


----------



## DARPA (14. November 2019)

Bringt ein höherer SOC Takt denn Mehrperformance ?


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Theoretisch wäre es gut, wenn Beides nah beisammen ist, weil sonst Wartezyklen auftreten.
z.Bsp.
Besonders deutlich wird doch Ram-Ocen bei Ryzen 3000 unwirksam wenn Ram@4000cl19 mit Fabrictakt@1800 zusammen verwendet wird. Da könnte man genauso bei Ramtakt3600cl16...cl14 bleiben. Der Kontroller geht bei zuviel Ramtakt vom 
1:1-Mode in den 1:2-Mode. Keine Ahnung ob das bei der R7 auch so ähnlich ist.

btw.
Die Crytek-NeonNoirDemo kann getestet werden:
CRYENGINE | News: Ray Tracing for Everyone: Neon Noir benchmark tool released
edit:
Bei CB gibts wieder einen Userbenchmarkthread dazu.
Community-Benchmarks: Crytek Neon Noir misst Raytracing-Leistung ohne DXR - ComputerBase


----------



## gbm31 (14. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 1% mehr Score ist ja gar nix in der 24/7-Praxis = 0,5fps in 4k.(8600/8500=1,01)
> oder
> HBM1135+SOC1130 war halt schon sehr passend. Wobei immer noch die Frage bleibt,
> ob HBM1120 mit SOC1128 geht.





Der SoC der VII ist nicht der IF!

Und wie gesagt, default sind die Takte auch schon nicht gleich.

Warum sollte man denn auf die Mehrperformance, auch wenn sie klein ist, verzichten? 

Übrigens hat der Zuwachs nichts mit der Effizienz oder irgendwelchen Taktverhältnissen von SoC und HBM zu tun. Das verhält sich auch mit niedrigem SOC Takt genauso weil bei genau diesem Bench der Speicher nicht so viel ausmacht.  

Der Witcher z.B. reagiert da mit den min-fps deutlicher.

Und die Frage hab ich schon lang beantwortet. Bei den Tests um die HBM Grenze zu finden lief der SoC mit 1130 während der Speicher abwechselnd mit 350, 800 und 1000 MHz lief, weil der DMP 2 Wert zu hoch war. 

Da hab ich jetzt glaub ich 3 mal geschrieben...


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man denn auf die Mehrperformance, auch wenn sie klein ist, verzichten?



Das kann nur Jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, ob mehr GPU-Takt stabiler mit weniger HBM-Takt einzustellen geht.

z.Bsp.
1950/1200 vs. 1970/1120


----------



## gbm31 (14. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das kann nur Jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, ob mehr GPU-Takt stabiler mit weniger HBM-Takt einzustellen geht.
> 
> z.Bsp.
> 1950/1200 vs. 1970/1120




Hat bei meiner Karte null Einfluss. Die Temperatur wird minimal beeinflusst. 

Und ich fahre absichtlich nicht so hart an der Grenze - ich kann es nicht brauchen wenn ich mitten in einer 1-2h Mission oder einem Raid rausfliege weil ich die letzten 10 MHz zur gewählten Spannung haben wollte. Deswegen fahr ich auch so konservativ 1950MHz bei 1100mV. 
1068mV würden reichen, aber ich hatte damit immer mal komische Effekte. Mit dem Puffer seit Ewigkeiten null Probleme.
Speicher genauso - geht bis ~1268MHz. Aber immer mal CTD oder Freeze, nichts offensichtliches. Mit 1200MHz nichts.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Wenn der HBM bei Dir 1268 mitmacht ist natürlich 1200 schon konservativ genug.
Sowas war damit net gemeint, sondern eher wenn der HBM an der Kotzgrenze betrieben wird.
(die User mit Samsung werden wohl eher betroffen sein)

D2 war da ja ne Weile sehr empfindlich.


----------



## gbm31 (14. November 2019)

Nicht missverstehen: 

Ich bin an der SoC Takt Diskussion sehr interessiert. 

Aber einfach so behaupten dass HBM und SOC gleiche Takte haben sollten ohne stichhaltige Begründung ist mir halt zu dünn.



			
				golem.de schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wichtige Neuerung bei Vega 10 ist das von Ryzen bekannte Infinity Fabric. Es verbindet die einzelnen Funktionsblöcke des Chips untereinander und hat eine eigene von der GPU und dem Videospeicher unabhängige Taktdomäne.



Quelle

Das könnte der SoC-Takt sein. Agiert so wie ich das verstehe als eine Art FSB und muss nicht synchron zu irgendwas laufen.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

OT zur CPU+Ram+GPU:
Ich würde denken, das die IF auch den Transfer vom Ram zur GPU beeinflusst.
Gerade Games die viel Streamen profitieren von 3600CL14@IF1800.
Es können halt net alle Daten vorab in den Vram geladen werden.

bei der GPU:
Es muss bei der GPU keine 100%ige Symmetrie sein. SOC>HBM wäre einfach gewohnheitsmäßig ideal.
(wahrscheinlich meine alte Denkart von Vega)
Die Shader brauchen dann net einen weiteren Zyklus vom SOC abwarten, bis die Daten aus dem HBM bereitstehen.
Wobei die R7 sicher schon einen größeren Cache als Vega hat, damit fällt das Ganze net so auf.
Wenn die Vorhersage für die Pipeline gut war sind die Infos dann schon im Cache. Nur bei schlechter Vorhersage dauerts dann den Wartezyklus länger falls SOC<HBM läuft.


----------



## hellm (14. November 2019)

Vorsicht mit dem OverdriveNTool, auf OCN hat jemand den Core auf 2100MHz gesetzt und das Resultat waren 1400mV Vcore. Scheinbar wohnt der Bug in der API. Mit höheren Frequenzen kommen weitere States hinzu, die dann jeweils noch höhere Vcore mitbringen.

Solange HBM OC noch geht nur das nutzen, und immer einen Blick auf die Sensordaten haben.


----------



## gbm31 (14. November 2019)

Danke. Ich nutze das nur um den HBM Takt zu setzen und die GPU Spannungsgrenze aus dem MPT auch in die Kurve zu übertragen (die richtet sich sonst nur nach dem MPT GPU Takt)


----------



## gbm31 (14. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Shader brauchen dann net einen weiteren Zyklus vom SOC abwarten, bis die Daten aus dem HBM bereitstehen.
> Wobei die R7 sicher schon einen größeren Cache als Vega hat, damit fällt das Ganze net so auf.
> Wenn die Vorhersage für die Pipeline gut war sind die Infos dann schon im Cache. Nur bei schlechter Vorhersage dauerts dann den Wartezyklus länger falls SOC<HBM läuft.



Du lässt bei dieser Betrachtung Caches, Bandbreiten und Busbreiten komplett aussen vor... Vega 20 hat allein schon einen doppelt so breiten Speicherbus als Vega 10 (4096 Bit), wie breit der IF ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Ich würde sagen es reicht für diesen Thread.
Cache wurde von mir bereits als Teil der Pipeline in die Betrachtung involviert.
Wenn die Vorhersage falsch war, liegen aber net die erf.Daten im Cache.(x)
Bandbreite nützt gar nix, wenn die Latenz schlecht ist. = Wartezyklen, bis der Bus(SOC) die Daten abholt.
Es geht ja net immer nur um große Datenmengen, oft sind kleine schnelle Zugriffe gefragt.

(x) insgesamt macht der Treiber gute Vorhersagen = gute Frametimes 
Das mal die Vorhersage net passt ist selten, würde dann nen Spike bringen.


----------



## gbm31 (14. November 2019)

Hey, DU willst mir doch erzählen dass ich mit dem HBM Takt runter soll... 

Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. 

Ich wäre glücklicher gewesen wenn ich das nur mit dem MPT  erzielt hätte. Mehr nicht.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Nein, bei Dir ist alles paletti. (1268max -->1200 für 24/7 ist ja bereits safe)
Ich wollte nur die Leute mit Samsung ermutigen auf mehr GPU-Takt zu schauen statt HBM-Takt.
Es ist gar net so schlimm, wenns mit Samsung net ganz so hoch funzt.


----------



## gbm31 (15. November 2019)

Nachtrag zu den SoC Takten:

Habe jetzt mit 1350MHz max. Takt für den SoC getestet - keine Änderung am effektiven Takt, der ist weiterhin bei ~1130MHz.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Man steckt ja net drin. Vllt. kann/darf aus Stabilitätsgründen der SOC gar net höher laufen.(Vorgabe AMD)
Aber durch Deine gründlichen Versuche  kann man jetzt beruhigt weiter spielen, ohne das Gefühl zu haben,
etwas zu verpassen.

DANKE

edit: Glaube zwar net dran, aber der Vollständigkeit halber,
Vllt. könnte sich mal noch Jemand die Registry anschauen. Bei Vega konnte man den Wert vom SOC dort ändern.
edit:
Hier mal, was rumpelson bei Vega gemacht hat: und Folgebeiträge
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...king-undervolting-thread-510.html#post9878975
Wenn überhaupt müsste ja der Wert 1128 von gbm31 irgendwo drin stehen und könnte NUR durch den nächsthöheren Wert ersetzt werden, den man leider net kennt. Einfach selbst Werte erfinden geht net.
Könnte jetzt nur sein, das LN-OCer schonmal nen höheren Wert hatten.
z.Bsp.
Bei Vega ging anstatt 1199 bei xtremefunky+openSuse noch ein höherer Wert von 1439.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2019)

Ich schau mal nächste Woche dabei,vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein.


----------



## gastello (15. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu den SoC Takten:
> 
> Habe jetzt mit 1350MHz max. Takt für den SoC getestet - keine Änderung am effektiven Takt, der ist weiterhin bei ~1130MHz.


Ich glaube das der SoC (Takt) oft falsch verstanden wird. Warum AMD ihn überhaupt abbildet kann ich nicht sagen. Der SoC Takt ist eine Art Infinity Fabric Clock ähnlich wie unter Zen - der die Kommunikation zwischen den einzelnen Logikblöcken sicherstellt. Die IF verbindet dabei den Grafikkern und die anderen Logikblöcken - einschließlich des MC, der Display-Engine, dem VCE und dem PCIe Controller. Der erreichbare Takt kann also an vielen Stellen limitiert werden, was dann bei einer Erhöhung über das realtime Höchstmaß zu keinerlei Performancegewinn führen kann.

In Foren wird der Takt oft nur als Takt des Memorycontrollers definiert - was aber nicht ganz richtig ist.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Falls ein zu hoher Maxwert keinen Schaden anrichten kann, könnte man ja mal spassenshalber 1450 reinschreiben, weil bei Vega die 1350 zu niedrig gewesen wären, um auf SOC=1439 zu kommen, was ja noch anstatt 1199 ging.


----------



## BladeTNT (15. November 2019)

So passender neuer Treiber (Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.11.2 Optional) für  Star Wars - Jedi Fallen Order ist auch draussen.

Hat das jemand von euch? Habt ihr da auch ständig zwischen Ruckler? Habe das Gefühl wenn ich ein 60 FPS limit rein haue (wegen mein Beamer) dann sind die stocker öfter..das nervt irgendwie


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Scheint auch bei Einigen mit NV so zu sein. Evtl. mal SMT off oder die Prio vom Prozess runter?
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order PC performance thread | ResetEra

Leider noch net klar, warum bei Einigen ruckelig.

Die 60Hz ist das ne feststehende Resolution? Dann würde ich mal schauen ob es in dem Game Vsync+Triplebuffer gibt quasi als Fps-Limit und FRTC gar net verwenden. (wenn net halt die CustomResi60Hz erstellen)
Dann könntest Du wahlweise mit Vsync vom Treiber kombinieren, wobei eigentlich GameVsync besser sein sollte.


----------



## gbm31 (15. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> z.Bsp.
> Bei Vega ging anstatt 1199 bei xtremefunky+openSuse noch ein höherer Wert von 1439.





RX480 schrieb:


> Falls ein zu hoher Maxwert keinen Schaden anrichten kann, könnte man ja mal spassenshalber 1450 reinschreiben, weil bei Vega die 1350 zu niedrig gewesen wären, um auf SOC=1439 zu kommen, was ja noch anstatt 1199 ging.





Mist, ich war nur knapp daneben!

Via MPT den max. Takt für den SoC auf 1500 gehoben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das Vorteile oder Nachteile hat muss ich noch testen...


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

NICE
Und der Hotspot geht ja noch!
Schreib mal wie Es sich so gamed. Falls es stabil funzt, kannst Du mal bitte Bilder vom MPT posten?


----------



## BladeTNT (15. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Scheint auch bei Einigen mit NV so zu sein. Evtl. mal SMT off oder die Prio vom Prozess runter?
> Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order PC performance thread | ResetEra
> 
> Leider noch net klar, warum bei Einigen ruckelig.
> ...



ja habs hinbekommen, das Spiel war etwas dureinander mit dem vsync egal ob ich im Spiel aus oder an geschaltet hatte war kein unterschied. Habe jetzt auf "Ein, falls nicht von der Anwendung..." eingestellt jetzt geht es


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Mist, ich war nur knapp daneben!
> 
> Via MPT den max. Takt für den SoC auf 1500 gehoben:
> 
> ...



Interessant. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob man damit positive Ergebnisse erzielen kann.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2019)

Der Neu installierte Hecklüfter Noctua Redux 1700 PWM bringt bei der Radeon Seven bei mit 5 bis 6 Grad GPU Mindertemperaturen 
und die TJunction Temperatur auch noch bei 102 bis 103 Grad anstelle 108 bis 109 Grad wie vorher.

So ein Orkan bewirkt einiges bei Seven …
Würde noch die Paste tauschen und dann mich zufrieden geben.


----------



## gbm31 (15. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Würde noch die Paste tauschen und dann mich zufrieden geben.



Du willst wegen zwei linker Hände keinen einfachen Gettomod machen, aber die komplizierte Montage- und Anzugsprozedur angehen, um das sehr sehr gute originale Graphitpad durch nicht so haltbare Paste zu ersetzen.

Ja nee, is klar!


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2019)

Sorry, Anziehmethode.
die Optik ist mir weitaus mehr wert als 5 bis 8% Mehrperformance.
Deshalb auch immer AMD Referenz.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessant. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob man damit positive Ergebnisse erzielen kann.



Ob sich gleich Scores groß ändern, glaube ich net, weil der Unterschied zw. 1125 und 1200 HBM-Takt nur etwa 1% war in sup4k.
Aber wenn man in 2-3 Games ne Stelle hätte die immer etwas holprig vom Streamen war könnte man mal vergleichen.
Die Hoffnung wäre etwas bessere minFps mit HBM1200@SOC1354.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> die Optik ist mir weitaus mehr wert als 5 bis 8% Mehrperformance.
> Deshalb auch immer AMD Referenz.



Deine Logik muss man auch erstmal verstehen.
Wenn dir die Performance egal ist, kannst es auch gleich lassen. Denn dann dürften dir paar Grad niedrigere Temps auch egal sein.


----------



## Eyren (17. November 2019)

Noch keiner Raytracing auf der VII getestet?

Cryengine Neon Noir Raytracing Benchmark Radeon VII 2025MHz/1150MHz@1140mV:

-FHD 7176Punkte YouTube
Entfernt
-UWQHD 3576 YouTube

Cryengine Neon Noir Raytracing Benchmark Radeon VII 1800MHz/1000MHz@984mV:

-FHD 6565Punkte
-WQHD 5282Punkte
-UWQHD 3196 Punkte

Ich hoffe es setzt sich durch auch wenn man ganz klar sagen muss das man deutlich bessere Ergebnisse mit RTX-Karten erzielt.


----------



## Methusalem (17. November 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Noch keiner Raytracing auf der VII getestet?
> 
> Cryengine Neon Noir Raytracing Benchmark:
> 
> ...




Endlich mal was anderes! 

In UHD braucht's auf meiner Karte schon 9 GB VRAM.

Ansonsten komme ich mit meinem 5GHz 8700K und der nichtübertakteten VII* bei Weitem nicht an deine Ergebnisse heran.

*Ultrasetting + Vollbild


----------



## Eyren (17. November 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Endlich mal was anderes!
> 
> In UHD braucht's auf meiner Karte schon 9 GB VRAM.
> 
> ...



Wie sehe denn deine Punkte so Grob aus würde mich mal interessieren.

In UWQHD hab ich eine Auslastung von 7.8GB VRam.

Habe nochmal @stock Benchmark editiert in meinem vorherigen Post.


----------



## Methusalem (17. November 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wie sehe denn deine Punkte so Grob aus würde mich mal interessieren.



FHD 6769

WQHD 4181

UHD 2023

Sehr seltsam irgendwie. Die CPU wird wohl den Unterschied machen.


----------



## gbm31 (17. November 2019)

Ich lade grade. Mit meiner Steinzeitleitung dauerts ein bisschen...

[edit]

So richtig fordernd ist der aber nicht... 160-180W stat der blichen 200-210. 

Alltagssetting 1950/1200MHz@1100mV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2019)

Nur unter CryTek zu Laden, oder auch andersweitig ?

PS;
Lade es nun bereits runter
Registriert und Downloadbar!


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Endlich mal was anderes!
> 
> In UHD braucht's auf meiner Karte schon 9 GB VRAM.
> 
> ...



Joh seh ich auch so, werf ich auch mal einen Blick drauf.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2019)

1920 x 1200 Ultra
Radeon VII
ca. 1700 Mhz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (18. November 2019)

Da scheint ja nur der GPU-Takt zu zählen: bzw. der Takt der ROP´s
(+Ram schon in FHD, erstaunlich das Streamen schon soviel ausmacht)

2025 = 7427 (eyren) skaliert mit HBM-Takt 1200 normal
2025 = 7176 (eyren) skaliert am oberen Ende net mehr so gut mit GPU-Takt, da nur HBM 1150
1950 = 7003 (gbm31) skaliert weniger als normal (nur 16 GB Ram); eff.Takt = ???
1800 = 6565 (eyren@UV) skaliert besonders gut (32 GB Ram)
1700 = 5458 (atir@Ref) skaliert besonders schlecht (nur 16GB Ram); eff.Takt = ??? 



ATIR290 schrieb:


> die Optik ist mir weitaus mehr wert als 5 bis 8% Mehrperformance.



edit:
Im Luxx scheint auch 32GB Ram mit guten Timings zu helfen: sind "nur" 40% mehr Score als beim Optiker
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 114
(der GPU-Takt ist leider net bekannt, der Ryzen 2700@4,2GHz scheint zu reichen)


----------



## Eyren (18. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da scheint ja nur der GPU-Takt zu zählen: bzw. der Takt der ROP´s
> (+Ram schon in FHD, erstaunlich das Streamen schon soviel ausmacht)
> 
> 2025 = 7176 (eyren) skaliert am oberen Ende net mehr so gut mit GPU-Takt
> ...



Wäre interessant zu wissen wie seine Karte getaktet ist. Hatte gestern Abend nochmal meinen HBM auf 1200 gesetzt und die 50MHz mehr gaben auch nochmal weit mehr Punkte in FullHD. Werde die Punkte heute Abend mal nachreichen sitze aber momentan im Auto auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## RX480 (18. November 2019)

Im September hatte Er nur nen CPU-Block für die R7 und lag bei 2050@1217mV mit GPU<45°C.
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 113
Wie es jetzt mit dem Bykski ausschaut habe ich leider k.A.

Ob z.Bsp. HBM>1200@Timinglvl 2 noch nen Unterschied macht, who knows.
Und 2..3 Durchläufe hintereinander wären evtl. auch sinnvoll.

Im Vgl. mit Anderen ist sein Ergebnis überraschend gut. 
Da müsste Er ja wirklich noch ne ganze Schippe beim Takt draufgelegt haben.
Das wäre auch kein Problem, wenn es bei Ihm ähnlich wie bei gbm31 nur wenig W zieht, 
sprich auch mal >1,25V unproblematisch wären.

edit:
Bei Dir könnte ja der Videodreh auch ein paar Pts gekostet haben!?


----------



## bigburritoboy (18. November 2019)

um mich auch mal wieder zu beteiligen:

ich habe o.g. Benchmark ebenfalls durchgeführt, ev. nutzt es euch ja etwas 

 FHD 6175 in Ultra
WQHD 4181 in Ultra

Specs: -R7 läuft aktuell mit 1950/1054/1250
              -Ryzen 5 2600 läuft auf 3,9GHz
              - 16GB GSKILL Ripjaws V mit 3200 16-18-18-38


----------



## Methusalem (18. November 2019)

Hier mal meine etwas ausführlicheren Sys-Specs:

8700K@allcore 5 GHz, 24 GB (2x4, 2x8) G.Skill RipjawsV F4-3200C16-4GVK@XMP, Radeon VII 1800 MHz GPU@968 mV, HBM@1250 MHz.

Das führt dann halt zu folgenden Ergebnissen:

-FHD 6769

-WQHD 4181

-UHD 2023

Also scheint Eyrens WQHD-Resultat 5282 aus #6426 der Ausreissser nach oben zu sein, denn bigburritoboys WQHD-Ergebnis von 4181 Punkten entspricht exakt dem meiner Karte, obwohl dessen VII erheblich übertaktet ist.


----------



## RX480 (18. November 2019)

In FHD scheint evtl. die CPU  ne Rolle zu spielen. sonst wäre Eyren@UV net so gut.
Das würde dann auch das etwas schlechtere Ergebnis von bigurritoboy erklären, neben dem weniger Ram.

Das bei Methusalem dann der CPU-Takt so gut hilft bestätigt zum Glück den Wert von Eyren@UV.
Und die 24GB Ram haben bestimmt auch net geschadet, sowie HBM1250.

btw.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob überhaupt Jemand mit 16GB auf einen grünen Zweig kommt.
Wenn net, wäre ja die logische Schlussfolgerung 2x4GB aufzurüsten, womit der ganze Benchmark"Spass"
sich gelohnt hätte.


----------



## Methusalem (18. November 2019)

Was FHD angeht, sehe ich da jetzt keine wirklich bedenklichen Unterschiede, bei WQHD ist es aber schon ein wenig seltsam.


----------



## RX480 (18. November 2019)

In dem WQHD-Video#6434 gibts Schwarze Balken O+U, net das am UWQHD-Moni irgendwas bei Eyren net passt.
Oder die Auflösung komplett "daneben" war.


----------



## Eyren (18. November 2019)

Hmm auch das werde ich überprüfen ob ich fa etwas verpennt habe bzw. mir mein Rechner/Moni einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat.


----------



## RX480 (18. November 2019)

Sind eigentlich schon Alle mit Ryzen auf W10 1909?
(sollte die realen Cores besser nutzen)

Weils irgendwie dazu passt: Die Generation von Ryzen spielt evtl. auch ne kleine Rolle bei Games+Benchen!
Obs bei Noir auch so ist muss man abwarten.
(hier mal NfS)


----------



## Edelhamster (18. November 2019)

In Neon Noir erreiche ich in 4K mit OC 2280 Punkte. Mit gutem HBM sollten 2350-2400 Punkte möglich sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RX480: 1909 habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Warte da noch etwas ab^^


----------



## Eyren (18. November 2019)

Also der Eyren war nur zu doof seine Auflösung einzustellen. Der Benchmark lief in 2560x1080 war mir einfach nicht aufgefallen danke an RX480.

Mit 1200MHz HBM erreiche ich dann unter FHD 7400Punkte also knappe 200 mehr als mit 1150MHz.


----------



## RX480 (18. November 2019)

War wieder GPU@2025 ?
Dann würde ja ca. 2050+ von Bullseye aus dem Luxx passen.(durch die höhere Spannung wäre ja der eff. Takt auch 
nah an den 2050)

Schaust Du bitte noch nach WQHD, oder geht das schlecht mit dem Moni?
Sollte ja im Fenster laufen, auch wenn der Score etwas leidet.


----------



## Eyren (18. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> War wieder GPU@2025 ?
> Dann würde ja ca. 2050 von Bullseye aus dem Luxx passen.(durch die höhere Spannung wäre ja der eff. Takt auch nah an den 2050)
> 
> Schaust Du bitte noch nach WQHD, oder geht das schlecht mit dem Moni?
> Sollte ja im Fenster laufen, auch wenn der Score etwas leidet.



Ja war wieder mit 2025MHz. Also WQHD lässt mein Monitor leider nicht zu egal ob Fenster oder Vollbild. 

So und nun noch ein Screenshot 2025MHz/1200MHz so wie immer Fullscreen+Ultra aber diesmal OHNE HBCC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar knapp ein paar Pünktchen mehr


----------



## Chanks (18. November 2019)

YouTube

Neue Pads von Alphacool, am Ende wird gesagt das es auch noch Pads aus anderen Stoffen und für andere Einsatzzwecke geben wird, an die man bisher als Endkunde noch nicht rankommen konnte, vielleicht kommt ja das Hitachi Pad :O


----------



## ATIR290 (18. November 2019)

Vor dem Nikolaus Treiber ein Neuer von AMD Releaster:

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-11-3


Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.11.3 Highlights

Support For
Fortnite™ 
DirectX®12 API support


Known Issues

Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may intermittently experience loss of display or video signal during gameplay.
Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may experience stutter in some games at 1080p and low game settings.
Performance Metrics Overlay may cause stutter or screen flashing on some applications.
Toggling HDR may cause system instability during gaming when Radeon ReLive is enabled.
AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop.
Performance Metrics Overlay may report incorrect VRAM utilization.
Invoking Radeon Overlay may cause games to lose focus or become minimized when HDR is enabled within Windows®.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. November 2019)

Welche Treiberversion habt ihr denn getestet in dem Crytek Bench? Ich mach mich auch mal dran heute nachmittag  Mal gucken wie  der 9900K sich macht.


----------



## Methusalem (19. November 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Welche Treiberversion habt ihr denn getestet in dem Crytek Bench?



19.11.1


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2019)

@Eyren
Der Kollege vom Luxx hat mal noch an anderer Stelle zu seinem Setting was gesagt, GPU 1220mV und SOC 1243mV
[Sammelthread] AMD Vega VII Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 114
Damit sind anscheinend die 2050 bereits eff.Takt bei 2100@1220mV.

btw.
Falls stabil, könnte der 19.11.3 ein mue schneller sein. (Im Bsp@64LC ist net bekannt, inwiefern W10 1909 drin steckt.)
Result

edit: falls der PC mal ne Pause braucht
Stadia Test: auch RDR2 läuft
Stadia tech review: the best game streaming yet, but far from ready • Eurogamer.net
(erspart für Einige in Zukunft den extra HTPC fürs Wozi, bzw. müsste Dieser dann net mehr teuer sein,
weil ne kleine APU für Browsen und emails reicht)


----------



## JSXShadow (19. November 2019)

Zum Crytek Benchmark, da dies alles Unterschiede macht und die Vergleichbarkeit gegen 0 treibt: Wie sind eure Treibersettings? Texturfilter? Freesync an oder aus? Irgendwelche sonstigen Veränderungen im Vergleich zu Stock?


----------



## Methusalem (19. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. November 2019)

In meinem 4K-Run soweit Standardsettings. Enhanced Sync und FreeSync enabled, HBCC disabled.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. November 2019)

So, mit dem Treiber 19.10.2 erstmal getestet, da ansonsten alles Rund läuft. Alles im Treiber auf Standardsettings, kein HBCC, IS ist aber an, kA welche API der Bench nutzt.

FHD: 7703
WQHD: 4807
UHD: 2311

In UHD Max 72° Junction erreicht, 9,25GB an VRAM belegt. Der HBM Clock ist ein wenig hin und hergesprungen, warum auch immer, das hat der noch bei keinem Bench gemacht. Seltsam. Ging von 1265 - 1100 runter, aber kann auch Auslesefehler sein. Scheint die Karte aber so oder so nicht vollstaendig auszulasten der gute Bench. Max 285W, in FSU gehe ich gerne mal bis 340W hoch.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. November 2019)

Neon Noir läuft mit DX11. Der Vega 20 wird dabei definitiv nicht voll ausgelastet. Ähnlich wie bei Encore RT kürzlich,trotz sehr hoher Auflösung.
Meine 2280 Punkte hatte ich mit up to 2150Mhz im WattMan eingestellt erreicht  
Mein HBM macht halt leider oberhalb von 1100 MHz dicht.
Welchen GPU-Boost fährst du gerade JSX?
Hasse mich wieder geschlagen.. ^^


----------



## JSXShadow (19. November 2019)

Effektiv lief meine VII immer über 2050 MHz in dem Bench, ein Zeichen für die geringe Auslastung. Eingestellt sind 2074MHz und 1265MHz HBM, Karte lief zw. 2050 und 2060Mhz perma und ja, der HBM zieht gut, könnte auch 1280 fahren, aber mehr ist dann auch net mehr drin xD


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

bzgl. SOC-Takt ca. 1354:
Hatte ja hier im Thread schon bei gbm31 gefunzt.
Jetzt auch bei Bullseye im  LUXX.

Beide hatten dafür im MPT 1.1.1 max SOC psch. auf 1400 gestellt.
(könnte evtl. in Game XYZ mal an ner Stelle mit schlechten minFps helfen)


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> bzgl. SOC-Takt ca. 1354:
> Hatte ja hier im Thread schon bei gbm31 gefunzt.
> Jetzt auch bei Bullseye im  LUXX.
> 
> ...



Stellt sich halb nur noch die Frage ob es irgendeinen Sinn macht den SOC so zu pushen.


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

Natürlich nur bei Kollegen mit HYNIX>=1200.
Bei Samsung ist ja anscheinend HBM 1125...1130 mit SOC 1132 (eingestellt 1150?) bereits dicke ausreichend.

Ob dadurch das OCen vom GPU-Takt instabiler wird, könnt Ihr ja nur selbst austesten.
Auf jeden Fall noch mal Danke an gbm31 für die beiden Werte für den SOC-Takt.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. November 2019)

Wäre mal interessiert ob SOC alleine wirklich irgendetwas bringt, besonders da meiner immer bei 960~ läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2019)

Hmm also generell hat eine höhere SOC keine Vorteile, denkbar das man damit den HBM noch etwas höher bekommt. Generell würde ich aber von der Modifikation abraten, es ist nicht klar was eine derart hohe SOC Clock bewirkt.


----------



## JSXShadow (22. November 2019)

Ja, denke ich auch, läuft bei mir aktuell auch butterzart alles, das muss man net riskieren  Treiberupdate gibts auch erst beim nächsten WHQL.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2019)

Sollte in maximal 3 Wochen sein, ab 15 Dezember.


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessiert ob SOC alleine wirklich irgendetwas bringt, besonders da meiner immer bei 960~ läuft.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm also generell hat eine höhere SOC keine Vorteile, denkbar das man damit den HBM noch etwas höher bekommt. Generell würde ich aber von der Modifikation abraten, es ist nicht klar was eine derart hohe SOC Clock bewirkt.



Der höhere SOC würde nur etwas bringen, wenn die "InfinityFabric" vom 1:2-Modus in den 1:1 Modus wechselt ala Ryzen3000.
(dort hat man ja das Problem das ab nem zu hohen Ram-Takt der 1:1-Modus durch den langsamen 1:2 ersetzt wird)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2019)

XFX Radeon VII im Mindstar für 549€


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2019)

Kauf ALLE 50 Stück auf 
Fürs zukünftige Mining


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> XFX Radeon VII im Mindstar für 549€



Zu dem Preis kann man nix falsch machen mit der Karte.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2019)

XFX besser als Sapphire oder sollte immer Hynics verbaut worden sein bei XFX ?


----------



## EyRaptor (23. November 2019)

Wo kommen die ganzen R7 im Mindstar denn plötzlich her?
Meinen Buder hat die auch wieder angelächelt -> für die vollständigkeit der AMD GPU Sammlung


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2019)

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de

10 Stück verkauft, so in etwa.
Schauen was das Treiber Update von Dezember auf Vega 20 / Navi bringt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> XFX besser als Sapphire oder sollte immer Hynics verbaut worden sein bei XFX ?



Das hat mit dem Hersteller nichts zu tun, die sind mehr oder minder nur Subvendor bei den Refs.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2019)

Weiss ich, dachte nur das vielleicht einige Hersteller die Besseren Chips bekommen
Werde wohl bei meiner Bleiben, auch wenn es verlockend wäre
Aber da Navi Big nicht so schnell kommt,- die Versuchung groß


----------



## Edelhamster (23. November 2019)

Zweite Januar Woche wissen wir vermutlich mehr -> CES in Las Vegas

Die VII im Mindstar sieht für mich schon sehr nach Abverkauf des Lagerbestandes aus.


----------



## DARPA (24. November 2019)

Radeon VII from Hell 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Zweite Januar Woche wissen wir vermutlich mehr -> CES in Las Vegas
> 
> Die VII im Mindstar sieht für mich schon sehr nach Abverkauf des Lagerbestandes aus.



Ja da hat MF sicher mal wieder ein Paket günstig angekauft und haut die jetzt raus.

Ich hab übrigens mal mit dem erhöhten SOC etwas experimentiert, also derzeit sehe ich keinen Grund den so hoch zu fahren, zumal mir der Takt nicht wirklich gesund erscheint. An so nem SOC hängt immerhin einiges.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. November 2019)

Nun, Sniper Constacts läuft in 4K nicht sooo schlecht auf der Seven.
Mal auf Deutsch umstellen zuerst.


----------



## Derrman (24. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Sniper Constacts läuft in 4K nicht sooo schlecht auf der Seven.
> Mal auf Deutsch umstellen zuerst.



Leider nein.
Es läuft mal wieder unterirdisch auf GCN und leider auch auf Navi.  Die Gpu´s laufen direkt ins CPU limit und man braucht mindestens einen 9900K um die magischen 60FPS in dieser eher langweiligen szene zu halten ! 
In 4K ist die seven bei 40FPS (min), ungenießbar bzw. unspielbar.

Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU

Bild 1 (2600K)
Bild 2 (9900K)

Mit meiner uralten Sandy könnte ich das Spiel mit rx64/VII komplett vergessen und wäre bei 36FPS !
2600k + GTX1080 kommen hier zusammen auf 58FPS.  Das sind Welten !
Ein übertakteter 2600K würde die 60FPS locker halten, zumindest in der szene die gebencht wurde.

....so siehts leider in den meiten spielen aus bei AMD (Overhead, draw-calls etc.)


----------



## ATIR290 (24. November 2019)

Mal Treiber abwarten …
Ok, auch Sniper Ghost Warrior 3  lief auf Vega 64 nicht so dufte, da hatte ich die Seven aber noch nicht.
Rechne da wird nun mehr optimiert als noch bei Teil 3

Obwohl mir das Game viel viel weniger zusagt als noch der 3-te Teil der Serie.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Sniper Constacts läuft in 4K nicht sooo schlecht auf der Seven.
> *Mal auf Deutsch umstellen zuerst*.



Wie/Wo? Ich seh da nix.


----------



## Derrman (24. November 2019)

Der letzte Teil hatte ähnliche Probleme und AMD dropte hier massiv (Overhead)

BTW
...da wir gerade bei Crytek sind.
Der erste Bench zum grandiosen "Neon Noir" ist gerade erschienen, sieht optisch fabelhaft aus ! Das ist next-gen für mich.
Neon Noir Ray Tracing Benchmark тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU

Navi schlägt sich hier recht wacker aber von GCN kann man das leider nicht gerade behaupten. VII positioniert sich hinter GTX1080, wie so häufig.
Das wird langsam zur gewohnheit, siehe zb. Ghost Recon - Breakpoint, Star Wars - Jedi Fallen Order, Grid (DX12) usw. usw.
Das darf einer deutlich jüngeren "High-End" karte nicht passieren. Ich poste mal lediglich ein Beispiel von unzähligen da ich keine Zeit mehr habe. 

 Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order (WQHD - Bild 2)


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mal Treiber abwarten …
> Ok, auch Sniper Ghost Warrior 3  lief auf Vega 64 nicht so dufte, da hatte ich die Seven aber noch nicht.
> Rechne da wird nun mehr optimiert als noch bei Teil 3
> 
> Obwohl mir das Game viel viel weniger zusagt als noch der 3-te Teil der Serie.



Ist eh mal wieder nur einer unser übliche Verdächtigen der sich alles hinbiegt.
Performance in QHD und UHD ist ganz normal in dem Spiel.
Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU


----------



## Derrman (24. November 2019)

Nur mit der neuesten CPU  (9900k)
Es gibt noch weitaus schlimmere szenarios wo die CPU viel mehr beansprucht wird (siehe Youtube) 
Es ist daher unmöglich das Spiel auf GCN auf konstante 60FPS zu bringen, nicht einmal mit einem 9900K.

Ich finde das sagt ziemlich alles :

GTX1080Ti  : 111FPS
VII : 68FPS

Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU

Das musste ich nochmal kurz loswerden.

Ciao


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

SGWC
Auf der R7@TB sollte doch 4k kein Problem sein. 
In niedrigen Auflösungen scheint die Cryengine 3 (?) wieder das übliche CPU-Problem zu haben.(skaliert nur bis 4c8t)

Jedi vs. SWBF2
Das ne altbackene DX11-Schlauchlevel-Engine net mal streamen sauber hinbekommt ist einfach nur lächerlich. 
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order PC performance thread | ResetEra
(das Geld net wert)
Da siehts bei Frostbite in der neuen Genosis-Map deutlich besser aus. Man sollte wieder mal reinschauen:
YouTube


----------



## Eyren (24. November 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> Nur mit der neuesten CPU  (9900k)
> Es gibt noch weitaus schlimmere szenarios wo die CPU viel mehr beansprucht wird (siehe Youtube)
> Es ist daher unmöglich das Spiel auf GCN auf konstante 60FPS zu bringen, nicht einmal mit einem 9900K.
> 
> ...



Ach Sunyego.....


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Das ist net Sunny sondern ein polnischer Jugendfreund.
Wahrscheinlich der Silli der CB terrorisiert.

Man fragt sich wirklich, ob diese Kunden kein eigenes Web in Polen haben 
oder Auftragsschreiberlinge sind.

Und am schönsten ist die polnische Reviewseite PC Lab , die gerne zitiert wird:
= Partnerseite von "Komputerbild" powered by AxelSpringer "Bild Dir Deine Meinung"


----------



## steffen2891 (24. November 2019)

lohnt sich die VII inkl. Ghettomod (Noctua) im Vergleich zu einer Red Devil 5700 XT ? Ich habe aktuell eine 1070 AMP und spiele mit dem Gedanken für Red Dead Redemption 2 aufzurüsten... 

Restliches System ist ein 3700x, 16 GB 3600 RAM, Asus C8, 750 WATT Straight Power, 240 hz Freesync. 

Bei Mindfactory wären beiden aktuell im Angebot. Preislich trennt die 2 Versionen ca. 180 Euro... Leistung ist meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar, zumindest lt. Benchmarks....


----------



## RX480 (25. November 2019)

Die 419€ für die Devil sind echt gut als Übergangslösung bis BigNavi kommt.
(auch vom Wiederverkaufswert)

Ne R7 macht nur Sinn an nem 4k-TV ohne Freesync, wo man Probleme hat über 60fps zu bleiben.
Selbst dann würde ich noch TrixxBoost nutzen oder das Scaling vom Game.
negativ= Wo die Reise mit den Treibern hin geht weiss man net.

Edelhamster hatte sicher schon etwas UV/OCed: #6275
(vermutlich aber net TrixxBoost oder Scaling genutzt)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-radeon-vii-laberthread-628.html#post10086456
Man sieht schon das Ultra net möglich ist. Da müssen schon ein paar Regler links,
was bei der Qualität vom Game aber kaum Einbuße bringt.

edit:
Die Empfehlung von HBU ist mir zu sehr auf NV zugeschnitten.
Habe mal noch in ROT zusätzliche sinnvolle Settings für AMD dazugeschrieben.
Die R7 kann in Vulkan sicher auch gut mit AsyncCompute umgehen. (in der xml auf "true" ändern)


----------



## ATIR290 (27. November 2019)

XFX die Ganzen Restposten erhalten ,- oder was ist da los
Vor 2 Wochen war Karte nur bei 2 Händler LIEFERBAR, nun bei Mindfactory und Co sofort lieferbar
und bei anderen Händlern Bestellbar oder in 1 bis 2 Tagen abholbereit.


XFX Radeon VII ab €' '619,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## JSXShadow (27. November 2019)

Finde das SWJFO ganz ok, aber die Engine geht wirklich gar nicht. In letzter Zeit kommen aber wirklich nur grässlich optimierte Spiele raus, das ist ja fast lachhaft. Die meisten Benches sind für mich für die VII ohnehin Irrelevant, da, besonders im Vergleich zu PCGH, meine im Schnitt mit 300MHz mehr auf der GPU und 265MHz mehr auf dem Speicher läuft, also ohnehin in ganz anderen Dimensionen. Ich glaube auch fast nicht, dass diese russische Seite alles nur Stock-Modelle verwendet, mit meinen Settings sollte ich in SGWC schon fast an die Ti drankommen, die Super ist in jedem Fall kein Gegner.

Man kann die Schuld auf AMD schieben, dafür, dass die VII zu teuer/nicht mit Partnermodellen vermarktet wurde, weil die Karte an sich einfach viel zu teuer war. Wobei man hier auch sagen muss, dass man für gescheite Partnermodelle mit knapp 2GHz Core auch locker hätte 800 Euro verlangen können, auch jetzt noch, vlt eine ungenutzte Chance. Auf der anderen Seite kann man aber durchaus die Spieleentwickler anklagen. In anderen Games geht es doch auch, siehe Strange Brigade, BF, usw. ... dort ist die Performance für alle Karten hoch und in einem Maß das man erwarten würde. Wenn man alleine schon einen ganzen Batzen von AMD-Karten sieht, welche trotz massive unterschiedlicher Anzahl an Streamingprozessoren und Taktraten trotzdem in einem Bereich von 2 FPS liegen...ja dann ist 100% ohne Zweifel die Engine absoluter Mistmüll und nur auf Nvidia optimiert. Solche Spiele einfach ignorieren. Am schlimmsten waren da ja die Ports von Beyond 2 Souls und Heavy Rain xDD Was? Es gibt AMD? Nö. Was? Die Spiele wurden auf Konsolen schon auf GCN geportet? Egal.


----------



## bigburritoboy (27. November 2019)

also im großen und ganzen muss ich nach den letzten Monaten mit meiner VII sagen: ja, ich bin mit meiner VII zufrieden, aber im Vergleich zu dem, was dann mit 5700xt gekommen ist, fühl ich mich dezent verarscht, denn AMD wusste ja, wo sich die VII im Vergleich zur 5700xt positioniert. Preis - Leistung stehen da in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Finde das SWJFO ganz ok, aber die Engine geht wirklich gar nicht. In letzter Zeit kommen aber wirklich nur grässlich optimierte Spiele raus, das ist ja fast lachhaft.


Schau halt mal wieder bei SWBF2 rein. da gibts immer mal wieder neue Maps.
Der "SofortAction"-Mode ist sogar offline und rennt wie Henne.

btw.
Prinzipiell ist halt die R7 net auf hohe Fps in WQHD getrimmt sondern auf gutes Streamen in 4k.
Da machen Vgl. mit Navi wenig Sinn. dito ist natürlich AC+FP16 optimal.
Ob nun die Studios nur zu "dumm" sind für lowLvl-Apis oder Jemand die Entwicklung künstlich bremst ist schwer zu sagen. Eigentlich war ja mehr DX12+RT versprochen.
Respawn meinte z.Bsp. das die Programmierer net genug Ahnung von Frostbite hätten und deswegen lieber ne uralte Engine aus dem Maxwell-Zeitalter genommen wurde. (+weniger Lizenzkosten+Förderung von XYZ)
Man hätte ja auch die Engine von Gears5 nehmen können bei höheren Lizenzkosten.(?)
Die RT-Demo mit den Troopern muss ja bereits auf DX12 gelaufen sein.
Ein ähnlicher Quark war auch bei Hitman2 zu beobachten mit dem versuchten Rückschritt auf DX11.
Insgesamt nur lächerlich von den Studios, wenn man andererseits auf der Titelseite von PCGH z.Bsp. der ersten lowLvl-Api GLIDE@Voodoo2 gedenkt. Da wurden 20 Jahre "verschlafen".(ala finsteres Mittellalter = die Erde ist ne Scheibe)


----------



## JSXShadow (27. November 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> also im großen und ganzen muss ich nach den letzten Monaten mit meiner VII sagen: ja, ich bin mit meiner VII zufrieden, aber im Vergleich zu dem, was dann mit 5700xt gekommen ist, fühl ich mich dezent verarscht, denn AMD wusste ja, wo sich die VII im Vergleich zur 5700xt positioniert. Preis - Leistung stehen da in keinem Verhältnis.



Aber auch hier, jein, wenn du dir das P/L im Verhältnis der RTX2070 und RTX2080 Super betrachtest und bedenkst, dass die VII massive besseres OC-Potential hat und dieses auch ausspielen kann, im Vergleich zur RX5700XT, dann lohnt sich das schon. Nur in den allergröbsten Engine-Krüppelspielen kommt auch die beste 5700XT gerademal so an meine VII ran, dass ist schon ok. Leider skaliert das nicht so eindeutig wie bei Nvidia, aber es lohnt schon. Man braucht halt nur ne fette Kühlung für die VII.

Ich sag noch immer, eine VII mit Nitro+ Kühler wäre die Bombe schlechthin gewesen. 620 Euronen, wäre noch immer ne Empfehlung.


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2019)

Es gab dieses Jahr schon genug Spiele, wo die Treiber und Abstände in 4k  "normal" waren.
WY,B3,G5,COD MW,RDR2,NFSH

Fehlentwicklungen gibts meist bei Engines die auf Speicherkrüppel optimiert sind.
Dort wird verstärkt auf defered Lighting ala Sup4k gesetzt und überhöhte Partikellast beim GlobalLighting.
Wenn man sich solche Games der "anderen" Seite zumutet, sollte man halt seine Graka kennen und ein paar Regler links setzen.
Und natürlich fällt auf das Ubisoft anscheinend bei D+D2 per Patch  Lightung und die Partikellast erhöht hat.
Gegen solche Kumpanei kann man sich auch nur mit dem Regler links helfen.


----------



## bigburritoboy (27. November 2019)

das ändert aber nix daran, dass ich ne VII für 750,- gekauft hab. Den Mehrpreis wiegt das OC-Potenzial im Vergleich zur 5700xt nun ehrlich gesagt nicht auf. Das muss man sich denk ich auch nicht schön schön reden.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. November 2019)

Ja, ich hatte ja selbst Glück im Unglück. Meine erste VII hat auch 830 Euro gekostet, die ich durch das Dilemma mit ALC aber wiederbekommen habe, samt kostenlose AiO. Die aktuelle hatte nur 620 gekostet und da macht das auch Sinn. Das wäre ein fairer Preis für die Leistung mit gescheiter Kühlung, alles was darüber liegt, ja, das ist sehr zweifelhaft.


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2019)

Ihr redet über diesselbe Problematik wie auch bei NV zum Jahresanfang.

Wer ne nonSuper gekauft hat, der musste halt auch etwas mehr auf den Tisch legen um eher in 4k gamen zu können,
was die Kleinen wie  2070 oder Navi net so gut können.
Ob man sich die R7 für WQHD holen "musste" ist ja Jedem selber überlassen. Nach m.E. hat zu dem Zeitpunkt die 64nitro dicke gereicht. Gerade Shadow hatte ein schönes Exemplar.

Das AMD die R7 zum Preis der 2080 verkaufen konnte lag am Markt.
Hätte es ne 2070s gegeben, wäre der Preis auch anders ausgefallen.
Ein 3/4 Jahr ist halt bei Hardware sehr viel Zeit. Es lohnt sich net darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. November 2019)

Wirklich TOP Preis

XFX Radeon VII 16GB HBM2, HDMI, 3x DP bei notebooksbilliger.de

PS:
Zudem Preis wäre die Karte Hammer gewesen,- und mit Lüftermod unter 600 Euro geblieben!


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2019)

Joh 550  rockt.


----------



## gbm31 (28. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ein 3/4 Jahr ist halt bei Hardware sehr viel Zeit. Es lohnt sich net darüber nachzudenken.



This! 

Ab dem Moment wo man kauft sollte man sich keine Gedanken mehr über hätte, wäre, wenn machen. Die sollten vorher gemacht worden sein. 

Gilt übrigens für jede Entscheidung...

Und wie immer: nicht ständig auf die anderen schauen, sondern auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse: kann ich damit zufriedenstellend spielen, alles okay. Kann ich es nicht (egal ob ich der Regler rechts Typ bin oder nicht), dann neu kaufen.

Damit kommt man zufriedener durchs Leben.


----------



## JSXShadow (28. November 2019)

Wer auch aktuell noch ne VII für 550 oder weniger schiessen kann, dem würde ich das noch immer empfehlen, besonders im 4k Gaming.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2019)

Die 16GB haben immer noch Ihren Wert und machen die Karte auch sehr nachhaltig.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. November 2019)

Radeon VII für 519€ bei MF


----------



## Methusalem (29. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 16GB haben immer noch Ihren Wert und machen die Karte auch sehr nachhaltig.



Das hoffe ich mal.

Die Karte habe ich mir ausschließlich wegen deren Speichergröße gekauft, in der Hoffnung, dass sie mit der (hoffentlich baldigen) Vulkan-Portierung vom Flusi X-Plane (belegt mit entsprechenden Szenerien durchaus mal locker 12 GB VRAM und mehr) endlich gut zusammenspielt.  

Falls nicht, beisse ich in den sauren Apfel und hole mir eine nVidia Titan RTX.


----------



## RX480 (29. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Radeon VII für 519€ bei MF



Jo,
hier zu finden: bei Cyberweekend
Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

btw.
ATIR ist immer ziemlich konfus. Anstatt hier zu fragen, geht er in den Navithread.
Er sollte sich mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit nehmen vor dem posten und nachschauen, wo er überhaupt ist.
Das er noch ne zusätzliche R7 bei MF kaufen würde halte ich für ein Gerücht. (wg. Geiz und non Italy)


----------



## JSXShadow (29. November 2019)

Holy Moly..da gibts sogar 200 Stück von für 519 Euro...na das nenne ich mal einen Preis. Also im Vergleich zu den 420 Minimum für ne RX5700XT ist das fast schon ein No-Brainer, da kann man auch die 100 Euro für nen Waterblock/AiO noch ausgeben und ist saugut dabei. Top!


----------



## RX480 (29. November 2019)

Stimmt net ganz, schau mal bei XFX, da gibts die U3 für 389€.(im selben Link)
Genauso könnte man die U2@367€+Waterblock nehmen.

Das sind aber eher Gimmicks für UWQHD.

Insgesamt wäre es sinnvoll, hier net mehr über R7 vs. XT zu debattieren.


----------



## JSXShadow (29. November 2019)

Ja scho recht! Hab selbst bei dem patriot Viper DDR4-4400 zugeschlagen mit CL19..abartig wenn der wirklich so läuft, mal schauen. Mein aktueller Ram ist ziemlicher Müll. 4x 8GB davon (soll B-Die) sein für nur 210 Euro...ja no-brainer. Der soll auch bei DDR4-3600 CL14 schaffen, für die ganzen Ryzen-Meister out there, wäre natürlich supergeil:

Leider gerade nicht mehr reduziert, aber trotzdem noch ein Spitzenpreis: 16GB Patriot Viper Steel DDR4-4400 DIMM CL19 Dual Kit - DDR4-4400 (PC4-35200U) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Chanks (29. November 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Holy Moly..da gibts sogar 200 Stück von für 519 Euro...na das nenne ich mal einen Preis. Also im Vergleich zu den 420 Minimum für ne RX5700XT ist das fast schon ein No-Brainer, da kann man auch die 100 Euro für nen Waterblock/AiO noch ausgeben und ist saugut dabei. Top!



Naja rein rational ist die 5700 XT dennoch die bessere Karte, da eben kein Wasserblock nötig wird und auch die Leistungsaufnahme merklich geringer ist. 

Zum reinen zocken wird die 5700 XT mittelfristig auch definitiv schneller werden, weil einfach die Treiber mehr für die Architektur optimiert werden, denn die Radeon VII ist leider nie mehr als eine Randerscheinung geworden:/

Wenn man natürlich auch noch wirkliche Workloads zu stemmen hat, dann ist die VII natürlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2019)

Mit meinen 2Ghz auf der Seven holt die so schnell keine XT ein.


----------



## gbm31 (29. November 2019)

Also ich finde die 5700XT ziemlich auf Kante genäht... Da wird der Sweetspot ordentlich überfahren, und die Kühlung wird schnell zum Problem, siehe die ganzen nicht wirklich leisen Customs.

So richtig Gas kann die auch erst unter Wasser geben...

Da kann ich auch gleich bei der VII bleiben und profitiere ein bisschen von den 16GB, hab einige Spiele die da mehr ziehen, und bei nur 8GB wohl das System ein bisschen mehr mit Streamen belasten würden.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2019)

Hat bitte diesen Monitor einer mt der Radeon VII

Modell:  LG 32UK550 -B

LG 32UK550 Monitor 32" 4K Ultra HD HDR, 3840x2160, 4ms, Speaker Integrati 10 W, Radeon FreeSync, Multitasking, Display Port, HDMI, Regolabile in Altezza: Amazon.it: Informatica

PS:
Aktion abgebrochen und für Black Friday für 258 Euro eingekauft
Bleibe meinem LG 27UD68-P /B mit IPS treu und genügt in der Größe


----------



## RX480 (30. November 2019)

Das wäre auch kein richtiges HDR gewesen.
besser:
Philips Momentum 326M6VJRMB ab €'*'488,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Philips Momentum 436M6VBPAB, 43" ab €'*'549,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich


----------



## ATIR290 (30. November 2019)

Der Philips, hat doch auch nur VA , ok 600 Nits oder der Gro0e gar 1000 Nits
Aber so viel besser als der LG 32 Zoll MVA
Zudem nur 48 bis 60 FreeeSync Range, dies geht gar net.


----------



## RX480 (1. Dezember 2019)

Du willst doch net ernsthaft ne Antwort? Schau Dir bei Gelegenheit mal HDR an nem PC-Moni an. das ist etwas anders als am TV. Mir persönlich reichen 600 Nits aus. Nutze sogar den Nachtmodus, der ja noch individuell eingestellt werden kann. Weniger als 600 sind sinnlos, da kann man auch nen Moni "ohne" für weniger € nehmen oder es ganz lassen.
btw.
Wenn Du mit der R7 die 48fps net schaffst, würde ich zuerst die Gamesettings ändern und TrixxBoost nutzen.
Im Notfall kann man bei den Philipps sicher mit CRU die Range ändern. Denke, die meisten Monis schaffen 38Hz.
Bei den ganz alten 4k-TN-Monis ging sogar 33Hz. (mein alter AOC konnte Das)
Da Du ja auch im 3dC unterwegs bist, kann ich mich nur wundern, das Du die jahrelangen Posts/Threads zu der Problematik net kennst und hier Schmarrn wie "geht net" erzählst. Vor dem Posten mal GOOGLEN hilft!
3DCenter Forum - Adaptive Sync / FreeSync Monitore Sammelthread
Extra für Dich ein how to use CRU:
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde 600Nits ausreichend an einem PC Monitor, mann muss bedenken das diese auch meist eher in gemächlicheren Räumen stehen und nicht imLichtdurchflutetem Wohnzimmer. 1000Nits direkt vor der Nase brennen einem die Iris raus bei max.Helligkeit.


----------



## JSXShadow (3. Dezember 2019)

@Gurdi Daher halte ich von HDR generell nix, das tut mir heftigst in den Augen weh nach einer Weile und HDR mit niedrigen NITs ist relativ effektlos.


----------



## DARPA (3. Dezember 2019)

Bei meinem aktuellen Monitor kann ich HDR und Freesync nicht gemeinsam aktivieren. Nur entweder oder.
Da fällt die Wahl leicht. Ist aber bewusst als Übergangsmonitor gekauft, wollte endlich auf 32'' wechseln.

Und so langsam, wie die Entwicklung im Vergleich zu TVs voran geht, wirds wohl noch ne Weile dauern, bis das ultimative Gerät erscheint.


Übrigens hat es ne Radeon VII in die Steam Survey Dezember geschafft


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2019)

Die HDR-Monis sind auch mit HDR off net schlecht durch den guten Kontrast.
Ich entscheide je nach Game.(und wie gesagt der Nachtmodus lässt sich ja individuell einstellen)

Mit HDR gibts noch Known Issues mit Overlay+ReLive, falls Jemand damit Probleme hat,
Beides net aktivieren.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich finde 600Nits ausreichend an einem PC Monitor, mann muss bedenken das diese auch meist eher in gemächlicheren Räumen stehen und nicht imLichtdurchflutetem Wohnzimmer. 1000Nits direkt vor der Nase brennen einem die Iris raus bei max.Helligkeit.



Dann hast du schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung was gute HDR Darstellung ausmacht. Als kleiner Tipp, hohe Helligkeit alleine reicht nicht aus und ist auch nicht notwendig und das brennt einem natürlich auch nicht die Iris weg oder Ähnliches. Mein OLED erreicht auch nur ca 700 nits und trotzdem stellt die HDR Darstellung absolut jeden Monitor in dem Schatten. 
Essentiell ist ein extrem guter Kontrast und das bietet kein PC Monitor. Selbst 384 Zonen haben noch erhebliche Schwächen bei der HDR Darstellung. 
Das Einzige was einige PC Monitore ansatzweise darstellen können ist der höhere Farbumfang aber das reicht halt nicht mal ansatzweise.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Dezember 2019)

Hat denn niemand bei Black Friday Wochenende bei der XFX VII zugeschlagen
519 oder 529 Euro war ja Super Preis und was weiss man wieviel der Dezember Treiber bringen kann, wird.

RIS- für alle API und skalierbar ist wohl nur eines was sicher kommen wird...


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dann hast du schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung was gute HDR Darstellung ausmacht. Als kleiner Tipp, hohe Helligkeit alleine reicht nicht aus und ist auch nicht notwendig und das brennt einem natürlich auch nicht die Iris weg oder Ähnliches. Mein OLED erreicht auch nur ca 700 nits und trotzdem stellt die HDR Darstellung absolut jeden Monitor in dem Schatten.
> Essentiell ist ein extrem guter Kontrast und das bietet kein PC Monitor. Selbst 384 Zonen haben noch erhebliche Schwächen bei der HDR Darstellung.
> Das Einzige was einige PC Monitore ansatzweise darstellen können ist der höhere Farbumfang aber das reicht halt nicht mal ansatzweise.
> 
> ...



Was adelt mich denn, dass ich mich mit dem Titel "Ahnung" schmücken darf? Das ich ein 1000Nits Gerät im Wohnzimmer an meinem HTPC betreibe? Das ich den HG70 direkt vor der Nase stehen habe am Main? HDR sieht auf beiden Geräten bei mir gut aus,im Wohnzimmer benötige ich schlicht mehr Helligkeit als im dunklen Büro in dem ich zumeist Abends Spiele. Der HG70 hat einen hervorragenden Kontrast und verwendet ebenfalls die Quantum Dot Technik wie mein TV.

Das einzige was ich am TV besser finde, sind die filigraneren Zonen und das HDR auf einem großen Panel mehr zur Geltung kommt. Am Main hätte ich lediglich gerne etwas mehr Zonen, sowohl Kontrast als auch Leuchtstärke sind da mehr als Ausreichend. Wenn ich HDR am Main aktiviert habemit hoher Helligkeit im dazugehörigen Profil blendet mich das in manchen Spielszenen auf der kurzen Distanz, hinzu kommt dass das recht anstregend für die Augen ist in ner längeren Session. 

Also, ich bleibe dabei! 600Nits sind an einem Monitor ausreichend! Mehr ist immer gut,kann man schließlich runter skalieren bei Bedarf.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Dezember 2019)

YouTube
Vorgeschmack auf damals 2019

PS:
Adrenalin 2020 Treiber
Schauen was dieser bringt...


----------



## RX480 (4. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was adelt mich denn, dass ich mich mit dem Titel "Ahnung" schmücken darf? Das ich ein 1000Nits Gerät im Wohnzimmer an meinem HTPC betreibe? Das ich den HG70 direkt vor der Nase stehen habe am Main? HDR sieht auf beiden Geräten bei mir gut aus,im Wohnzimmer benötige ich schlicht mehr Helligkeit als im dunklen Büro in dem ich zumeist Abends Spiele. Der HG70 hat einen hervorragenden Kontrast und verwendet ebenfalls die Quantum Dot Technik wie mein TV.
> 
> Das einzige was ich am TV besser finde, sind die filigraneren Zonen und das HDR auf einem großen Panel mehr zur Geltung kommt. Am Main hätte ich lediglich gerne etwas mehr Zonen, sowohl Kontrast als auch Leuchtstärke sind da mehr als Ausreichend. Wenn ich HDR am Main aktiviert habemit hoher Helligkeit im dazugehörigen Profil blendet mich das in manchen Spielszenen auf der kurzen Distanz, hinzu kommt dass das recht anstregend für die Augen ist in ner längeren Session.
> 
> Also, ich bleibe dabei! 600Nits sind an einem Monitor ausreichend! Mehr ist immer gut,kann man schließlich runter skalieren bei Bedarf.



Jo,
sehe ich auch so. Wozi mit größerer Helligkeit und 3m Abstand ist ganz was Anderes als Arbeitszi. mi 1,2m Abstand.
Nutze den HG70 schon seit 2017 und habe mir die Augen noch net weggebrannt.
Ansonsten sollte man auch net vergessen, das man ein 450€ Gerät net mit einem 2500€ Teil vgl. kann.
Insofern sind selbst die 8 Dimmingzonen vom Moni eigentlich ein guter P/L-Kompromiss.
Die fallen eigentlich nur bei den schwarzen Ladescreens auf.

btw.
OLED war bisher eigentlich immer mit dem Ruf der schnelleren Alterung behaftet.
Da würde ich mal auf die 2020er-Modelle warten, obs da besser wird.
Einbrennnen soll wohl schon net mehr so schlimm sein.
Ob die LG-LC9 dann auch mit AMD-VRR kompatibel sind ist derzeit net geklärt, da es ja nur das Statement
von NV gibt. Habe k.A. ob LG mitzieht.
und
So richtig Auswahl als PC-Moni gibts da ja auch net.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2019)

Die HG70 haben 9Zonen,3x3.


----------



## blautemple (4. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ob die LG-LC9 dann auch mit AMD-VRR kompatibel sind ist derzeit net geklärt, da es ja nur das Statement
> von NV gibt. Habe k.A. ob LG mitzieht.
> und
> So richtig Auswahl als PC-Moni gibts da ja auch net.



LG muss gar nichts machen. Bei GSync Compatible wird HDMI VRR genutzt und das ist ein offener Standard. AMD muss das nur, falls möglich, im Treiber freischalten. FreeSync über HDMI ist wiederum ein AMD eigenes Ding und das hat nichts mit HDMI VRR zu tun.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die HG70 haben 9Zonen,3x3.



Danke,
habs im Post oben korrigiert.



blautemple schrieb:


> LG muss gar nichts machen. ...wird HDMI VRR genutzt und das ist ein offener Standard. AMD muss das nur, falls möglich, im Treiber freischalten.



Solange nichts geklärt ist, halt ungünstig um zu Weihnachten den TV zu kaufen.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe gemerkt, schnellerer Speicher führt dazu, dass Spiele wie Star Wars: Jedi - Fallen Order WESENTLICH weniger Nachladeruckler hervorrufen. Läuft nun sehr geschmeidig. Kranker Speicher, bester Deal im Black Friday ever, hoffe es konnten sich noch ein paar Ryzen-Leute ein paar Kits davon schnappen, meine 4x Sticks machen bei DDR4-3800 CL14-15-15-31 1T mit. Absolut krank. Bester Samsung B-Die. 210 Euro für 32 GB, geschenkt, aktuell kosten die kits je 16 GB wieder 188 Euro


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die HG70 haben 9Zonen,3x3.



Nein es sind 8 Zonen. 2 Horizontal und 4 Vertikal, zumindest bei der 27“ Version. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage:

Vielleicht habt ihr weiter vorn ja von meinem Aufbau mit 2 x Radeon VII gelesen. Ziel war, viel FP64-Leistung zu haben (und nicht damit zu zocken) Hat auf meinem Rechner zuhause mit ASUS X470 Prime und Ryzen 2700 wunderbar und ohne Fehler funktioniert. Jetzt wollte ich das ganze in einen anderen Rechner bugsieren:
- MSI Tomahawk B450 MAX
- Ryzen 1200 (übergangsweise bis das neue 3950X-Monster gut verfügbar ist )
- 4x8 GB Corsair LPX 3200
- Enermax Platimax 750 W (das vom Heimrechner, hatte mit 2 stark undervolteten Karten keine Probleme)

Mit einer Radeon VII funktioniert das ganze am neuen Testaufbau auch wunderbar. Sobald ich die 2. VII einbaue und die Berechnungen starte, schmiert der ganze Spaß ab (BlueScreen mit komplettem Rechnerneustart, nach Neustart sagt der AMD-Treiber, dass ein unerwartetes Problem aufgetreten ist). Ich habe Steckplätze der Grakas getauscht. Kein Effekt. Ich kann beide VII einzeln betreiben (d.h. die haben keinen Schaden weg). Das Netzteil ist das selbe aus dem Heimrechner, wo der ganze Aufbau schon geklappt hat, daher auch kein Netzteilproblem.

Meine Vermutung: das Tomahawk B450 hat einen PCIE 3.0 und einen PCIE 2.0 Steckplatz (habe ich bei meiner Recherche nicht gemerkt, sonst hätte ich vielleicht wieder ein X470 genommen). Könnte die gleichzeitige Mischung aus PCIE 2.0 und 3.0 Probleme machen oder hat vielleicht der Steckplatz mit 2.0 einen Schaden? Hat jemand eine andere Vermutung?

Danke vorab
(ich hoffe, das nervt euch nicht, dass ich das hier in den Laberthread haue)


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde sagen du bist da auf der richtigen Spur, das Board ist Grenzwertig für die Konsteallation, sowohl für die Versorgung über PCI Express wie auch die Syncronisation bedingt durch 2.0.


----------



## DARPA (5. Dezember 2019)

Der 2. Slot ist nur mit 2.0 x4 (an den PCH) angebunden


----------



## eiernacken1983 (6. Dezember 2019)

Tja, der Geiz...

Ich versuche es mal mit dem MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON aus dem Mindstar für 99 €.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Dezember 2019)

Musst ja nur darauf schauen ob beide PCIe elektrisch mit 16x PCIe 3.0 angebunden sind. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben, oder halt beide mit 8x. Beide mit 8x macht das MSI x370 mit, sollte da also keine Probleme geben.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (6. Dezember 2019)

So, danke für die Rückmeldungen, ein bisschen Bestätigung durch andere hat noch nie geschadet. Mein Verdacht hat sich inzwischen bestätigt. Mit dem X470-Board vom Erstrechner läuft alles schon seit Stunden wunderbar. Der VII-Doppelverbund schnurrt im geschlossenen Case trotz Standardkühler und -lüfter relativ leise vor sich hin. Durch underclocking und -volting habe ich den Verbrauch nahezu halbiert aber die Leistung nur um etwa 15 % beschnitten.

Nachtrag: Yeah, mit diesem Beitrag endlich Kabelverknoter(in) geworden!!!


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2019)

Sehr gut 

Ich finds übrigens cool, wie du die FP64 Power nutzen kannst. Ist wahrscheinlich wie für uns Gamer in 4K mit 144 fps zocken


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Dezember 2019)

Ja für professionelle Anwendungen war das Angebot für 519 per VII der absolute OBERHAMMER  Die wird wohl auch in ein paar jahren noch eine gute Figur machen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (9. Dezember 2019)

So wird es genutzt :

Top participants

Aktuell Platz 29 beim 10-Tage-Durchschnitt. Ich rechne mir noch gute Chancen auf die Top 20, aber der VII-Doppelwhopper läuft erst seit Freitag rund.

Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich gestehen, dass ich bei 519 € neulich auch nochmal schwach geworden bin. Für den Heimrechner wollte ich die Gute nicht mehr missen. Habe auch schon zwei Noctua 120mm - Lüfter zuhause rum liegen und werde mich vielleicht zwischen den Jahren an den Ghetto-Mod wagen.

Euch einen schönen Start in die Woche!


----------



## gbm31 (9. Dezember 2019)

Für die Waküler hier:

wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr testen ob das OC via Wattman funktioniert, wenn ihr die Lüftersteuerung auf 100% stellt - hab sowas im overclock.net gelesen... 

Ich teste selber heute Abend. Wobei ich MPT/NTool sehr stabil und komfortabel finde, und nicht mehr ohne Zwang umsteigen werde.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2019)

Die Neuen Gerüchte zum Dezembertreiber klingenja schon mal vielversprechend. Binmal gespannt ob ich aus meiner Seven noch was raus quetschen kann,ab nächste Woche bin ich dann auch mit neuemHauptsystem am Start undmit adäquater CPU Power.


----------



## wuchzael (9. Dezember 2019)

Hoffentlich kommen die Features (Integer Scaling, RIS für DX11 und Radeon Boost) auch für Vega... das wäre (Achtung Wortspiel) mega 

@ Gurdi: Welcher Ryzen ist es geworden?


Grüße!


----------



## wuchzael (9. Dezember 2019)

Sry, Doppelpost.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Dezember 2019)

@Gurdi

Primitive Shader, doch noch einen Weg in die Treiber gefunden.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Primitive Shader, doch noch einen Weg in die Treiber gefunden.



Das wäre ne Bombe,glaube ich aber nicht. @Wuchazel: 3900x


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Dezember 2019)

Durch die Shader alleine bringt man keine Mehrleistung wenn sie nicht ideal ausgelastet werden können, bzw. konnten.
Fakt März 2019 hatte man einen Treiber wo die Shader auf Vega funktionierten aber unter Windows Idle, DX 11 fiel die Performance zu extrem stark ab
Wurde dies nun gefixt und man bringt das Update im Dezemer zum Großen Treiber Update … 

PS: 
Träumen wird man wohl noch können.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2019)

Klar, dafür Threads wie dieser lassen ja auch Platz für Spekulatius. Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen,muss die vermeintliche Mehrleistung ja auch irgendwoher kommen.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Dezember 2019)

Obwohl meine damalige Quelle sagte, dass die Shader in Hardware defekt sind, 
teilweise beim Vega Refresh in 7nm übernommen wurden,- und alles besser lief, DX aber absackte in hohem Maße.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen...



Welche denn? Hast du links für mich? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Welche denn? Hast du links für mich?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



0x22h auf Twitter: "Wow, AMD's new driver has a completely different interface. It's great."

0x22h auf Twitter: "And significant performance improvements,at least in 3dmark"


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2019)

Naja, ich spiele kein 3DMark...


----------



## RX480 (10. Dezember 2019)

@gbm31
Wie liefs denn mit der Lüftereinstellung?


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Dezember 2019)

Schon jmd. den neuen Treiber drauf?
Laut videocardz ja online.

Edit: oder auch noch nicht und doch nur ein Beitrag über den Funktionsumfang..  grummel


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @gbm31
> Wie liefs denn mit der Lüftereinstellung?



Nachdem mich meine Ex genervt hat bin ich statt am PC rumzuspielen lieber ausgegangen... Mal sehn ob ichs heute probiere.


----------



## Eyren (10. Dezember 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Naja, ich spiele kein 3DMark...





Gurdi schrieb:


> Das wäre ne Bombe,glaube ich aber nicht. @Wuchazel: 3900x



Wo bleibt der Wundertreiber! Denn ja Ich spiele gerne 3DMark 

Gratulation zu einer wunderschönen und extrem nervigen CPU !

Wunderschön weil Leistung ohne Ende und nervig weil jeglicher AHA-Effekt fehlt. Ist halt nichts mit rumklicken und 700MHz mehr


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2019)

Der neue Treiber sieht ja malrichtig nice aus,ich bin ja mal gespannt auf die Performance auf der Seven.


----------



## Minalion (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob sich was getan hat  Morgen evtl. oder Samstag schau ich mal, hab aber nur Borderlands 3 und Devil May Cry 5 drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich komm erst nächste Woche wieder heim, ich falle also leider als Tester erstmal raus.Also hängt euch mal rein hier für mich.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hauptsächlich nur Navi Verbesserungen
Vega und Vega II sind kaum nennenswert laut Guru3d Forum


----------



## DARPA (10. Dezember 2019)

Noch mehr RIS Support  und einstellbar - damit bin ich schon voll zufrieden 

Aber Respekt für das Feature Paket. 
Auch wenn mich so Sachen wie Chill und Boost nicht interessieren.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2019)

Die Boostfunktion ist eher was für günstiges 4k Gaming am TV oder für schwache Karten. Ich könnte die Funktion gut am Convertibel gebrauchen, bezweifle aber das ich das Treibermenü am Spectre zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2019)

Treiber ist draussen!

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-12-2


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Dezember 2019)

Wahnsinns-Teil 
aber sagt mal, haben die iwas an der automatischen Übertaktungsfunktion geändert?
Anstatt der seit Monaten wie in Stein gemeißelten 1991MHz sind es mit dem 19.12.2 plötzlich nur noch 1881MHz !?


----------



## eiernacken1983 (10. Dezember 2019)

Bei Known Issues ist das Problem mit dem erhöhten Speichertakt bei der Radeon VII im idle verschwunden. Ich war am Heimrechner auch betroffen. Kann jemand, der das Problem vorher auch hatte, bestätigen, dass das Problem weg ist?


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2019)

Edelhamster bei mir ebenso 1881 Mhz
und wo sehe ich die Angelegten Untervolting mV bitte nun ?
Lüfterspeed ist auch zu gewöhnen, die UnterVolting Settings waren davor fast einfacher zu handhaben, da weniger Reiter zu öffnen waren.


Achtung:

T-Junction Temperatur wurde ausgehebelt und ist nun gute 15 Grad niedriger als mit dem Vorherigem Treiber!
Ist dies bei Euch auch so mit Radeon VII / oder gar ach Navi...


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Dezember 2019)

@eiernacken: nope, mein Samsung-HBM taktet im idle fröhlich Richtung 1250MHz@stock Settings. 
Stellt für mich persönlich aber auch kein Problem dar. 

Eine verringerte HotSpot-Temp könnte ich nach den ersten Eindrücken jetzt nicht bestätigen.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2019)

Nun, die T-Junction dümpelt bei Stock Kühler nun bei mir bei 72 bis 76 Grad umher, also der Original Lüfter.
bei 2250 U/min und 1700 Mhz 
oder auch 1801 Mhz und Stock Lüfterkurve, und Stock!! Spannung
Das Absenken der GPUI läuft nun über die GPU Temperatur,- oder vielleicht doch über die T-Junction. aber wird anders angezeigt.

Kann dies bitte einer mit Stock Karte bestätigen, denn im Hintergrund kann die T-Junction doch noch so hoch wie mit vorigen Treibern sein,- aber wird anders ausgelesen um die Leute zu beruhigen  :-= )))


----------



## Eyren (11. Dezember 2019)

Super der neue Wundertreiber!

Egal was ich einstelle die VII bootet max. bis  1643MHz 

Hatte mich beim ersten Benchmark heute morgen gewundert das ich 2000pkt. weniger hatte. OSD bestätigte dann meinen Verdacht egal was ich mache 1644MHz maximal.

MPT hilft nicht, Wattman und Afterburner nicht, morepower 77+ wird zwar akzeptiert ändert aber auch nix an der Situation. 

Setze ich den Treiber zurück und lasse es stock laufen boostet die Karte höher. 

Automatische OC via Wattman boostet die Karte ebenfalls.

Sobald ich auf manuell klicke selbst ohne ein verändern der Werte limitiert die Karte auf 1643MHz.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch einen Rat  ansonsten geh ich zurück auf den alten Treiber.


----------



## bigburritoboy (11. Dezember 2019)

Danke fürs Testen! Dann warte ich mal noch, hab momentan keine Zeit zum basteln ^^


----------



## Methusalem (11. Dezember 2019)

Alles paletti mit dem neuen Treiber (schnell getestet mit Sup4K - 1800 MHz-968 mV-HBM 1200 MHz):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht genau das, was alle anderen Treiber vor ihm auch gemacht haben. Auch ändert sich gar nichts bei der Tj-Temp.


----------



## Eyren (11. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Alles paletti mit dem neuen Treiber (schnell getestet mit Sup4K - 1800 MHz-968 mV-HBM 1200 MHz):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du das mal mit über 1800MHz testen?


----------



## Methusalem (11. Dezember 2019)

Bitte sehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Supersuperschnelltest mit dem Valley-Bench (1900 MHz GPU): GPU-OC wird übernommen.


----------



## Eyren (11. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann schon mal Danke. 

Joa muss dann wohl heute Abend nochmal testen wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## BladeTNT (11. Dezember 2019)

Coole Sache mit dem Treiber.
Neue Oberfläche gefällt mir 

OC Settings laufen auch ohne MPT.
Aber der Memory Clock schwankt  ja mal richtig krass auf dem Desktop mal bis zu über 1500 Mhz  :-O    bei gleichen Settings wie davor.
Sobald ich Spiel starte ist er konstant auf 1.200 auf dem Desktop auch wieder. Aber der Bug ist irgendwie immer noch

Aber mit meinen alten Einstellungen die mit @Stock Voltage laufen, sind leider nicht mehr Stabil, Schade.


----------



## Eyren (11. Dezember 2019)

Neue Oberfläche? Ok dann stimmt irgendwas absolut nicht bei mir. Habe zwar die Features aber keine neue Oberfläche und halt die Boostproblemtik.

Also Heute Abend eine Runde DDU.......


----------



## Methusalem (11. Dezember 2019)

Was die neue Oberfläche angeht: Geschmackssache.

Viel wichtiger ist, dass das OC direkt übernommen wird, quasi ootb funktioniert.

Die MorePowerPPT Reg-Dateien funktionieren übrigens weiterhin.


----------



## gbm31 (11. Dezember 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Super der neue Wundertreiber!
> 
> Egal was ich einstelle die VII bootet max. bis  1643MHz
> 
> ...





Methusalem schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oje, das stimmt mich ja schon mal sehr positiv....

Methusalem, hast du nach dem Umstellen auf 1900 neu gebootet oder gleich den Test laufen lassen? Weil als das 1630MHz Problem begonnen hat konnte ich das mit dem manuellen EInstellen des Taktes nach dem Neustart auch umgehen, aber musste das eben jedes mal machen.

Mit MPT und OverdriveN war das dann gegessen - wenn die den Treiber wieder umgestellt haben so dass die SPPT wieder anders aussieht sind "wir" geliefert bis hellm und der andere Autor reagieren.


----------



## BladeTNT (11. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist, dass das OC direkt übernommen wird, quasi ootb funktioniert.
> 
> Die MorePowerPPT Reg-Dateien funktionieren übrigens weiterhin.




Läuft dein Takt den Stabil?

Also bei mir stürzen Spiele schnell ab bzw Monitor geht aus.
Ich müsste schon gut die mv hoch schrauben da mit es wieder stabil wird aber möchte ich eigeeeentlich nicht. 
Weil mit Stock MV 1119 kackt es ab,  selbst nicht mit 1140mv läuft es nicht lange


----------



## Methusalem (11. Dezember 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Oje, das stimmt mich ja schon mal sehr positiv....
> 
> Methusalem, hast du nach dem Umstellen auf 1900 neu gebootet oder gleich den Test laufen lassen? Weil als das 1630MHz Problem begonnen hat konnte ich das mit dem manuellen EInstellen des Taktes nach dem Neustart auch umgehen, aber musste das eben jedes mal machen.
> 
> Mit MPT und OverdriveN war das dann gegessen - wenn die den Treiber wieder umgestellt haben so dass die SPPT wieder anders aussieht sind "wir" geliefert bis hellm und der andere Autor reagieren.



Funktioniert bei mir ohne Reboot.

@BladeTNT

Ich konnte meine alten Einstellungen einfach übernehmen, Sup4K läuft damit einwandfrei durch, auch der Valley-Bench, bisher keine Treiberresets.


----------



## BladeTNT (11. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir ohne Reboot.
> 
> @BladeTNT
> 
> Ich konnte meine alten Einstellungen einfach übernehmen, Sup4K läuft damit einwandfrei durch, auch der Valley-Bench, bisher keine Treiberresets.



Du Glückspilz, ich muss schauen.. läuft gerade auf Stock alles.


----------



## gbm31 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke ich warte mal den einen oder anderen Bugfix ab - der erste Schuss der neuen Generation ist ja nie was. 

Hab aber definitiv keinen Bock meine VII über Treibervermurksung zum alten Eisen deklarieren zu lassen weil sie dann nur default oder AutoOC laufen muss.


----------



## Methusalem (11. Dezember 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich warte mal den einen oder anderen Bugfix ab - der erste Schuss der neuen Generation ist ja nie was.
> 
> Hab aber definitiv keinen Bock meine VII über Treibervermurksung zum alten Eisen deklarieren zu lassen weil sie dann nur default oder AutoOC laufen muss.



So'n Treiberupdate ist natürlich nichts für Hasenfüße, dafür muss man schon cojones haben...  

Zwischendurch - falls ich Zeit habe (ich arbeite gerade tatsächlich  ) - werde ich mal den einen oder anderen meiner Spielefavoriten testen, und falls was schiefgeht, es hier auch kundtun.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Dezember 2019)

So, hab den neuen Treiber auch drauf, verwende noch immer die alte Version vom MPT und bügel nach wie vor Frequenz und max VCore direkt dort rein, PT auf 50%, max HBM auf 1300 und setze diese beiden Einstellungen dann auch im..err Wattman? xD Läuft dann auch alles direkt so wie es soll. Habe gefühlt nun sogar ein wenig mehr Leistung, aber wirklich nicht viel (20 Punkte im FSU graphics score). IS ist richtig nice nun, find ich TOP! Ansonsten gibt es noch nichts wirklich zu berichten, Stabilität scheint auch gleichgeblieben zu sein.


----------



## kaneske (11. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

ich frage mal hier, da es vielleicht die VII Benutzer betrifft...

Könnt ihr die 2020 Adreanlin auch nicht installieren?

Ich bekomme immer Error 173: keine AMD Hardware gefunden.

1912.1 geht einwandfrei...

Grüße


----------



## gbm31 (11. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> So'n Treiberupdate ist natürlich nichts für Hasenfüße, dafür muss man schon cojones haben...
> 
> Zwischendurch - falls ich Zeit habe (ich arbeite gerade tatsächlich  ) - werde ich mal den einen oder anderen meiner Spielefavoriten testen, und falls was schiefgeht, es hier auch kundtun.



Ich zocke gerade lieber als zu testen - variiert immer schön abwechselnd. Will GRB fertig kriegen.


Kleine Falle im MPT wenn der neue Treiber die Grafikkarte von 0000 auf 0001 hochstuft -> sauber komplett deinstallieren, auch im Gerätemanager rausschmeissen.


----------



## Methusalem (11. Dezember 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz, ich muss schauen.. läuft gerade auf Stock alles.



Mit "übernehmen" meine ich, dass ich die Werte der alten Einstellungen übernommen, dann im 2020er eingestellt, und dann als jeweils neues Profil gespeichert habe. Es sind also alles gewissermaßen neue Profile mit alten Einstellungen.


----------



## BladeTNT (11. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Mit "übernehmen" meine ich, dass ich die Werte der alten Einstellungen übernommen, dann im 2020er eingestellt, und dann als jeweils neues Profil gespeichert habe. Es sind also alles gewissermaßen neue Profile mit alten Einstellungen.



Ja habe ich genau so gemacht, in Benchmarks laufen die Werte aber in Phoniex Point, oder das neue MechWarrior stürtzt es halt sehr schnell ab.


----------



## Eyren (11. Dezember 2019)

So Entwarnung meinerseits.

Nachdem ich nun 6x DDU nutzen musste hab ich meinen "Fehler" gefunden. Fragt mich nicht wie und wo aber solange ich mein Kaspersky aktiviert habe kann ich den neuen Treiber nicht sauber installieren. Zwar installiert er den Treiber, auch die neuen Funktionen werden angezeigt, aber unter der "alten" Benutzeroberfläche inkl. Boostproblematik.

Nun die Installation ohne Kaspersky ausgeführt, MorePower 77+ drübergebügelt, Neustart und siehe: Neue Oberfläche und die Karte läuft FS Ultra stable mit den alten werden und boostet normal durch.


----------



## Methusalem (11. Dezember 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ja habe ich genau so gemacht, in Benchmarks laufen die Werte aber in Phoniex Point, oder das neue MechWarrior stürtzt es halt sehr schnell ab.



Dazu kann ich mangels dieser Spiele nichts sagen, "getestet" ( genauer: ganz kurz angespielt) habe ich zwischendurch mal Stellaris, TD2, X-Plane 11, DCS:World, TR, Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, und ein paar noch ältere Spiele, und bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Eventuell hilft es, den Shadercache neu zu generieren.


----------



## Eyren (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich dreh durch.... 1x PC neu gestartet und schon boostet die Karte nicht mehr.

OverdriveN regelt Karte zieht durch und schenkt mir 49PKT mehr bei geringerem OC als mein letztes hinterlegtes Ergebnis.


----------



## RX480 (11. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Eventuell hilft es, den Shadercache neu zu generieren.



Habe ich auch gemacht. Der Treiber kann ja ein mue anders sein als der Vorgänger.
Bis der neue ShaderCache sich erstellt hat müssen sich die Games aber etwas einruckeln.
Kann auch mal nen Crash geben (bei mir mit RX56)

Vorsichtshalber auch mal den W10 Spielmodus deaktiviert. (falls man net im Hintergrund Anwendungen offen hat)
Und da es kein separates FRTC mehr gibt, soll nur Chill das übernehmen. Chill soll wohl im jeweiligen Gameprofil besser funzen als Global !!!


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Dezember 2019)

Vergesst bei euren OC settings bitte nicht, wie vorher auch, die OC-Kurve in der Mitte zu Maximieren. Bei mir stürzten auch ein paar weniger fordernde games up und ich wunderte mich warum. Musste die loweren P-States ein bissl mehr befeuern, wie früher und siehe da, alles wieder rock stable wie vorher.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2019)

Bitte wo sehe ich bei Radeon 7 dann die Taktraten welche anliegen,. die TJunction -  CPU - Temperaturen alles in einem Reiter so wie mit dem 19.1x.x Treiber noch war.
Das Einstellmenü mit den Temperaturen in Großer Schrift ist klar, aber alles auf einem Screen,- gibt es dies echt nicht mehr ?


----------



## BladeTNT (11. Dezember 2019)

Also mit  mein alten Settings geht es einfach nicht argh..

Habt ihr auch so krasse HBM Schwankungen? Selbst auf dem Desktop schlagen die Alarm

Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei sind nur 1200 eingestellt..  der springt manchmal sogar auf 1700 MHz wenn GPU dafür niedrig ist


----------



## DARPA (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das alte Design hat mir besser gefallen. War aufgeräumter und intuitiver. Naja erstmal dran gewöhnen.

In Sachen OC ist bei mir alles wie vorher. Also ab Werk verbugt aber MPT regelt 

GPU und Memory Takt aufm Desktop normal 25/350 MHz


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie schön, dass man die GPU wieder in Prozent hochtakten kann


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ebenso bei mir, Idle Takt alles im Lot.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Dezember 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das alte Design hat mir besser gefallen. War aufgeräumter und intuitiver. Naja erstmal dran gewöhnen.
> 
> In Sachen OC ist bei mir alles wie vorher. Also ab Werk verbugt aber MPT regelt
> 
> GPU und Memory Takt aufm Desktop normal 25/350 MHz



Also bei mir spackt der HBM Takt im Idle auch rum  999/1115/13406  XD. 

Undim  MPT wenn ich dort was einstelle, ist danach im Wattman alles verbugt bzw überall ist was ausgeblendet  z.B die Takt Regler


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab aktuell nur als etwas nerviges etwas berichten, dass Anti-Lag in älteren DX9 Titels bewirkt, dass sich der Treiber aufhängt, besonders wenn man mehrere Instanzen dieser Spiele betreibt, ansonsten alles flauschig.

Das design..nunja, man gewöhnt sich dran  Sieht aber sehr AMD aus, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine


----------



## Eyren (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte noch 3sek Hänger anzubieten wenn man in älteren Titeln auf den Desktop  und zurück wechselt. Wird besser wenn man ein FPS Limit reinhaut aber hab trotzdem noch beim reinwechseln ins Spiel 1-3sek Standbild. 

Kann ich aber gut mit leben wechsel ja nicht im Minutentakt Rum.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Dezember 2019)

Was ist wenn man PowerLimit eigentlich auf 50% erhöht? Können da Schädigungen kommen? Weil habe bisher immer nur mit +20 gehabt


----------



## DARPA (12. Dezember 2019)

Ach ich hab sogar +77% eingestellt 



BladeTNT schrieb:


> Undim  MPT wenn ich dort was einstelle, ist danach im Wattman alles verbugt bzw überall ist was ausgeblendet  z.B die Takt Regler



Wenn man mit MPT Werte ändert, dann ändert man entsprechend die Standardwerte.
Also GPU Standard ist dann nicht mehr 1800 sondern dein Wert x. Ebenso HBM ist dann nicht mehr 1000 sondern dein Wert y.

Wenn im Wattman also alles auf Standard steht, sollten die höheren Werte ausm MPT angezeigt werden. 
Ein Umschalten auf manuell sollte aber weiterhin möglich sein.
Achtung, wenn man im MPT den GPU Takt ändert und dann im Wattman auf Auto stellt bzw zurücksetzen wählt, liegt eine hohe Spannung an. Da der Standard ja nicht mehr 1800 ist sondern der Wert aus MPT.
Daher GPU Takt und Spannung am besten im Wattman über die Kurve einstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man PowerLimit eigentlich auf 50% erhöht? Können da Schädigungen kommen? Weil habe bisher immer nur mit +20 gehabt



Wenn du alles Kühlhälst und mit der Spannung nicht übertreibst ist alles imLot.Das Board ist Spitzenklasse von der VII.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Dezember 2019)

Vielen dank ihr Zwei 

Habe mal das PowerLimit 50+ drauf gemacht , und Stock(1119) mV. bei 1900/1250 läuft es, bei 2000 schnell Black Screen  seltsam.


----------



## okam2 (12. Dezember 2019)

Falls die gesetzten Taktraten beim Übertakten nicht erreicht werden bzw. die Karte nicht boosted:
YouTube

MorePowerTool --- jetzt boostet meine Karte wieder auf den gesetzten Takt.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Dezember 2019)

okam2 schrieb:


> Falls die gesetzten Taktraten beim Übertakten nicht erreicht werden bzw. die Karte nicht boosted:
> YouTube
> 
> MorePowerTool --- jetzt boostet meine Karte wieder auf den gesetzten Takt.



Haha danke das ist das Video von mir ,xD


----------



## hellm (12. Dezember 2019)

Ist das nicht sogar noch eine Version vor 1.1.1? Na ja, inzwischen funzt alles wie es soll für die VII und 2 weitere States gabs noch hinzu. Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Probleme habt lasst es mich bei Igor wissen. MPT nutzt allerdings ausschließlich den Registry-Mod der PowerPlay Table, das funzt zwar wie ein BIOS-Mod, aber betrifft auch nur diese eine Table. Deswegen gibts auch keine Timings, man kann höchstens die Anzahl der extra Timing Level für Wattman erhöhen. Wenn die aber nicht implementiert sind, funzt es eben nicht.
have fun


----------



## gbm31 (13. Dezember 2019)

kaneske schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich frage mal hier, da es vielleicht die VII Benutzer betrifft...
> 
> ...






Ganz toll...

[X] Werkseinstellungen

->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Für die Waküler hier:
> wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr testen ob das OC via Wattman funktioniert, wenn ihr die Lüftersteuerung auf 100% stellt - hab sowas im overclock.net gelesen...



Der Kollege von Overclocknet hat noch Was ergänzt!

Bei Ihm macht es einen Unterschied, ob EnhancedSync ON/OFF ist.

Das wäre ja in der Tat merkwürdig, wenn sowohl die Lüftersteuerung als auch die Displayengine 
Auswirkungen auf die Grafikengine haben.(bzgl. Takt beim OCen)


----------



## gbm31 (13. Dezember 2019)

So, nach holpriger (DDU) Installation:

Übertakten mit der VII geht mit Lüfter auf 100% wieder ohne zusätzliche Tools - ist natürlich nur für Waküler interessant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob der Treiber stabil ist test ich noch...


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

Der Waterblock ist mal wieder im Angebot, für die Leute , die bei 519€ zugeschlagen haben.
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DARPA (13. Dezember 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Übertakten mit der VII geht mit Lüfter auf 100% wieder ohne zusätzliche Tools - ist natürlich nur für Waküler interessant.



Lol echt? Gleich mal testen 


@hellm: An dieser Stelle mal ein großes Danke für die ppt files und das MPT. Ist sehr nützlich und macht unsere Karten noch liebenswerter.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> So, nach holpriger (DDU) Installation:
> 
> Übertakten mit der VII geht mit Lüfter auf 100% wieder ohne zusätzliche Tools - ist natürlich nur für Waküler interessant.
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an,immer her mit weiteren Infos


----------



## DARPA (13. Dezember 2019)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Übertakten mit der VII geht mit Lüfter auf 100% wieder ohne zusätzliche Tools - ist natürlich nur für Waküler interessant.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. Dezember 2019)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich muss den Treiber leider wieder herunterschmeissen. Beim normalen zocken, also AAA-Games, keine Probleme. Wenn ich allerdings ältere Games-Spiele, besonders mehrere Instanzen und Windowed mode..hängt sich der Treiber immerzu auf. Nicht nur das, manchmal stürzt auch das ganze System ab. Mit dem alten Treiber ist das nie aufgetreten. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Alle Einstellungen sind identisch. So ist der Treiber nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich muss den Treiber leider wieder herunterschmeissen. Beim normalen zocken, also AAA-Games, keine Probleme. Wenn ich allerdings ältere Games-Spiele, besonders mehrere Instanzen und Windowed mode..hängt sich der Treiber immerzu auf. Nicht nur das, manchmal stürzt auch das ganze System ab. Mit dem alten Treiber ist das nie aufgetreten. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Alle Einstellungen sind identisch. So ist der Treiber nicht zu gebrauchen.



Das hört sich nicht gut an


----------



## gbm31 (13. Dezember 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich muss den Treiber leider wieder herunterschmeissen. Beim normalen zocken, also AAA-Games, keine Probleme. Wenn ich allerdings ältere Games-Spiele, besonders mehrere Instanzen und Windowed mode..hängt sich der Treiber immerzu auf. Nicht nur das, manchmal stürzt auch das ganze System ab. Mit dem alten Treiber ist das nie aufgetreten. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Alle Einstellungen sind identisch. So ist der Treiber nicht zu gebrauchen.



Definiere älter. DX-Version? Zocke grade nur GBR


----------



## gaussmath (13. Dezember 2019)

Kann mal jemand von euch die PCGH Testszene für AC:Od nachstellen: Assassin's Creed Odyssey PCGH Custom Benchmarkszene (Athen)

Meine R7 performt hier ziemlich bescheiden oder es liegt am Ryzen 3600. Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Edelhamster (13. Dezember 2019)

Als kurze Info, Overclocking funktioniert auf meinem AMD only System mit dem Adrenalin 2020 absolut problemfrei.
Wie in der Vergangenheit aber auch.
Ich konnte euer OC-Problem ein einziges mal nachvollziehen. Glaub unter dem 10.2 und in Verbindung mit der älteren Version des MPT.

Drei Punkte die ich für mich bisher feststellen konnte:
1) die Stabilität des Treibers & Overlays steht in direkter Abhängigkeit zu den anliegenden mV.
(Geh nicht zu weit runter!)
2) für das gleiche OC-Ergebnis (MHz auf GPU) benötige ich unter dem 12.2 bedeutend mehr mV
(Zeitgleich Erklärung für den deutlich gesunkenen Auto-OC Takt)
3) es scheint eine Abhängigkeit zwischen OC-Bug und MPT-nutzung zu existieren

Nicht falsch verstehen,bildlich gesprochen könnte ich Hellm die Füße küssen,dass er mir meine 1,3V Eskapaden ermöglicht, aber ich hab irgendeine Einstellung die im MPT vornehmbar ist im Verdacht, die Ursache für das anschließende WattMan Versagen zu sein.


----------



## BladeTNT (13. Dezember 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich muss den Treiber leider wieder herunterschmeissen. Beim normalen zocken, also AAA-Games, keine Probleme. Wenn ich allerdings ältere Games-Spiele, besonders mehrere Instanzen und Windowed mode..hängt sich der Treiber immerzu auf. Nicht nur das, manchmal stürzt auch das ganze System ab. Mit dem alten Treiber ist das nie aufgetreten. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Alle Einstellungen sind identisch. So ist der Treiber nicht zu gebrauchen.



Genau so geht es mir auch bei alten OC Settings.

Derzeit mit 1950/1300@STock mv 1119   läuft es Stabil! Aber mit 2000Mhz Black Screen, Ausser bei AAA Titeln da läuft es


----------



## Methusalem (13. Dezember 2019)

So, bin auch wieder zurück zum Vorgänger.

Einziger Grund: Der neue Treiber vergisst bei jedem Systemstart das Laden des gewählten OC-Profils. Und da ich zu faul bin, jedesmal manuell laden zu müssen, war das für mich Grund genug.

Sonst war alles okay.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2019)

Hört sich ja recht durchwachsen an bisher.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder zurück zum Vorgänger.
> 
> Einziger Grund: Der neue Treiber vergisst bei jedem Systemstart das Laden des gewählten OC-Profils. Und da ich zu faul bin, jedesmal manuell laden zu müssen, war das für mich Grund genug.
> 
> Sonst war alles okay.



Bin grade heim gekommen vom Konzert - Kiste an, OC Profil da. Passt.

Sehr Wählerischer Treiber... Oder Ich hab wegen der DDU abgesichert Geschichte mal wieder ordentlich reine gemacht.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings ältere Games-Spiele, besonders mehrere Instanzen und Windowed mode..hängt sich der Treiber immerzu auf.



Der Treiber scheint beim Rein/Raustabben etwas anders zu sein.
(als mögliche Erklärung für ältere Games)

Windowed Gamen ist eh tricky, weil der Treiber dann gerne versucht mit ner kleinen Spannung nahe Idle 
zu operieren. Man könnte sich evtl. ein extra Profil anlegen mit mehr Spannung im kleinsten State.


----------



## Eyren (14. Dezember 2019)

Hmm ja wieder wahnsinn wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind.

Nach meinen anfänglichen Problemen ist das für mich der bisher beste Treiber seit VII release.

Kann ganz geschmeidig mein 2000MHz/1250MHz@1140mV Setup fahren und läuft schön Stabil in spielen.  Getestet mit RE2, COD:MW und TD2.

Vorteil zu allen anderen Treibern ist das der sich endlich nach Neustart merkt was ich eingestellt habe. Seit kauf der VII habe ich nun nach jedem starten die Meldung gehabt das der Wattman sich auf default zurückgesetzt hat. Dad ist endlich vorbei.

Und ansonsten gefühlt performen die identischen Einstellungen minimal besser als vorherige Treiber.

So ein Fehler habe ich trotzdem und zwar das wechseln auf den Desktop führt zu Standbilder im Spiel. Kurios ist das es nicht abstürzt es wird nur keine Bewegung  mehr angezeigt. Öffne ich dann mit alt+R das Overlay läuft das Spiel sofort wieder weiter.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2019)

Das  mit dem Tabben ist bei Jedem so. Evtl. ne Vorsichtsmaßnahme, damit der Treiber net crashed.
z.Vgl.
Eigentlich gibts nach m.E. bei Vega+Navi nur Probs mit dem neuen Treiber wenn der Vram+Ram zu sehr OCed sind.
Die sollten auf jeden Fall safe eingestellt werden.

Gut fand ich den Tipp von Shadow, auch mal den Mittelwert im Wattman wieder etwas safer einzustellen.
Es muss net immer der max.Wert sein, der instabil wird.


----------



## JSXShadow (14. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand, wie ich die VII zwingen kann in bestimmten Situationen auf absoluten Hochtouren zu laufen, also das Auslastungsbedingt heruntertakten vom HBM und der GPU zu vermeiden, ich glaube darin liegen alle Probleme die ich mit älteren Games habe. Wenn ich das vergleiche, die GTX1660Ti in meinem Laptop z.B. läuft immer mit ung. 1,7GHz, egal wie hoch die Auslastung ist. Genau das will ich auch. Klar, illusorisch das mit Profilen zu lösen, wenn es nicht anders geht auch gern mit 24/7 max Power, juckt mich nicht hauptsache diese Lags durch permanentes Hin- und hertakten hören auf. Das nervt mich so sehr, dass ich nur deswegen überlege die VII zu verkaufen. Einfach nur hypernervig. Spiele, die die VII nicht auslasten sind damit fast unspielbar.


----------



## janni851 (14. Dezember 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie ich die VII zwingen kann in bestimmten Situationen auf absoluten Hochtouren zu laufen, also das Auslastungsbedingt heruntertakten vom HBM und der GPU zu vermeiden, ich glaube darin liegen alle Probleme die ich mit älteren Games habe. Wenn ich das vergleiche, die GTX1660Ti in meinem Laptop z.B. läuft immer mit ung. 1,7GHz, egal wie hoch die Auslastung ist. Genau das will ich auch. Klar, illusorisch das mit Profilen zu lösen, wenn es nicht anders geht auch gern mit 24/7 max Power, juckt mich nicht hauptsache diese Lags durch permanentes Hin- und hertakten hören auf. Das nervt mich so sehr, dass ich nur deswegen überlege die VII zu verkaufen. Einfach nur hypernervig. Spiele, die die VII nicht auslasten sind damit fast unspielbar.



In den Treibern vor dem neuen konntest du P-States als Minimalstatus festlegen, das sollte deinen Wunsch erfüllen. Aber mit dem Dezembertreiber geht das nicht mehr.

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2019)

Mit dem neuen MPT kannst du die P-States anpassen.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Dezember 2019)

ui! dann guck ich mal! danke leute, die neue Version des MPT hatte ich mir noch nicht angeschaut! das wäre ja super!


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2019)

@Shadow
Minimaltakt höher:
Bei Vega habe ich ja kein MPT, aber ein User bei CB hatte ne gute Idee mit nem 2.Setting.
Bericht - Adrenalin 2020 Edition: AMDs grosses Treiber-Update in 5. Generation| Seite 29 | ComputerBase Forum
Dort kann man mit notepad++ die xml editieren und z.Bsp. den State 0 auf FALSE setzen.
Notepad++
(mache das selbst ggf. mit Vega@Cf für State 0-2 in einigen Games)

Das wird zwar net sichtbar im Wattman bei der Anzeige vom Minimalstatus aber funzt inGame.
Im Anhang mal RoTR, was in DX12 mit Fps-Limit die sek. Graka net hochtaktet bei mir.
Konnte State 3 und vollen HBM-Takt für die 56 erzwingen.


----------



## Methusalem (15. Dezember 2019)

Igor möchte wohl ein wenig Traffic erzeugen und stellt den Star Control: Origins Bench vor.

Wer auf ein gutes Ranking spekuliert, kommt an einer nVidia-Karte nicht vorbei. Soviel erstmal dazu.

Ich habe den mal genutzt, um mir das Verhalten der VII unter verschiedenen APIs anzugucken, und ja, hier sind dann halt die Ergebnisse:

DX11 high 1080p:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DX12 high 1080p:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vulkan high 1080p:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun das ganze mit Custom-Einstellungen (alles an und alles auf max) in 1440p:

DX11:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DX12:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vulkan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, was soll man jetzt davon halten? Kann man daraus irgendeine neue Erkenntnis gewinnen, die man aus anderen Benchmarks nicht hat gewinnen können? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch auf die Sprünge helfen.

Ansonsten fliegt der Bench wieder von der Platte.


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2019)

Er schreibt doch, das die CPU ne große Rolle spielt.(wg. der prozeduralen Welt, die berechnet werden muss)


----------



## Methusalem (15. Dezember 2019)

Die Rolle der CPU wird mit DX12 und Vulkan unbedeutender, das GPU-Limit wesentlich häufiger erreicht als bei DX11.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Die Rolle der CPU wird mit DX12 und Vulkan unbedeutender, das GPU-Limit wesentlich häufiger erreicht als bei DX11.



Du kannst Dir auch online deinen Score anzeigen lassen.
Dein  DX12 high Ergebnis

Edit
Igors Ergebnis zur GTX 1080Ti ist ja wohl mehr als lächerlich. 59.9FPS  Avarage Framerate .


----------



## Methusalem (15. Dezember 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir auch online deinen Score anzeigen lassen.



Ja klar, aber der Score steht bei mir nicht so sehr im Vordergrund. Interessanter finde ich die Verlaufsgraphen.

PS: beim DX12 high komme ich auf 5250 Punkte (8700K@5.GHz, VII 1800MHz@958mV, 1250 MHz HBM). Damit liegt die VII hinter der bisher besten RX 5700 XT.

und noch'n Edit:

Ich hoffe mal, Igor hat nichts dagegen, wenn ich hier sein Resultat veröffentliche. Dient ja nur dem direkten Vergleich, der Wissenschaft, und der allgemeinen Erbauung.

Igor DX12 high 1080 Ti und rechts daneben gleich nochmal das meiner VII :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich krass.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber der Score steht bei mir nicht so sehr im Vordergrund. Interessanter finde ich die Verlaufsgraphen.
> 
> PS: beim DX12 high komme ich auf 5250 Punkte (8700K@5.GHz, VII 1800MHz@958mV, 1250 MHz HBM). Damit liegt die VII hinter der bisher besten RX 5700 XT.



Da müßte mal hier einer seine RX 5700XT durchlaufen lassen. Bei den Top Ergebnissen weiß man ja nie wie die erreicht wurden.

Wenn ich das VII Ergebnis sehe ( Result) frage ich mich wie da ein Score von 9700 zusammenkommt. Du hast mehr CPU und mehr Average FPS und trotzdem hat der fast den doppelten Score.
Ok, er FidelityFX Sharpening auf on. Was das bewirkt? Am besten, wie Du meinst, die einzelnen Graphen bewerten.


----------



## Methusalem (15. Dezember 2019)

So, gerade mit  FidelityFX Sharpening on getestet, ändert aber nichts am Resultat (im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit).

Selbst Igors Ergebnis ist ja schon verwundlich.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Igor DX12 high 1080 Ti und rechts daneben gleich nochmal das meiner VII :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht so aus, als wäre die GTX 1080 Ti auf 60FPS eingebremst worden. Aber auf jedenfall nie ein normales Ergebnis.
Das CPU Ergebnis stimmt für stock ungefähr.


----------



## JSXShadow (15. Dezember 2019)

Die Ansicht im XML ist ja mal Mega-weird bei der VII, null verstaendlich. Da steht z.B. ein übergeordneter Tree auf True und alles darunter auf False...ja wtf xD Hab mir mal ne alte XML von meinen V64-Zeiten angeschaut. Da sieht alles vernünftig aus xD Wie aus den XMLs überhaupt was geladen werden kann ist mir ein Raetsel.

Hab auch alles im MPT probiert. Versuche ich dort Takt ODER Spannung ODER HBM festzunageln, dann hagelt es Bluescreens bei ansonsten Standard-Settings. Ich hab auch moderate Werte versucht, also nix aussergerwöhnliches, aber da fuehrt kein Weg rein. Ich kann theoretisch die States ab 700MHz Core und 800MHz HBM beeinflussen..aber die Low-Power States darunter, keine Chance. Es geht nicht..leider.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Dezember 2019)

Dann verkaufst die VII Karte ?


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Dezember 2019)

nee!! Ich hab meine VII doch lieb, aber ich überlege ggf ne V56 mit reinzubauen, oder ne kleine 570. AMD-Karten laufen ja zusammen ohne Probleme, dann nehm ich die kleine AMD-Karte halt für diese games. Mit meiner gaaanz alten RX480 gab es 0 Probleme. Bzw. hat jemand mehrere bzw unterschiedliche AMD-Karten im System? Wird eine davon als Hochleistung und die andere als Energiesparende Option angezeigt, oder geht das generell nur mit iGPU..ich hatte mich vor geraumer Zeit bereits mal damit auseinandergesetzt aber keine befriedigende Lösung gefunden. Eigentlich schade, dass man bis dato keine unterschiedlichen GPUs spezifischen Anwendungen zuordnen kann, zumindest im normalen Desktop-Segment.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Die Ansicht im XML ist ja mal Mega-weird bei der VII, null verstaendlich.



Danke fürs Nachschauen.

edit:
Du könntest höchstens mal den Anfangswert wie den Mittelwert in der Kurve einstellen.
Hatte bei Overclocknet auch schon mal Einer beim Benchen so gemacht, das A+M sehr hoch eingestellt waren.
Das Ganze als zusätzliches Profil für die speziellen Games.


----------



## DARPA (16. Dezember 2019)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie ich die VII zwingen kann in bestimmten Situationen auf absoluten Hochtouren zu laufen, also das Auslastungsbedingt heruntertakten vom HBM und der GPU zu vermeiden, ich glaube darin liegen alle Probleme die ich mit älteren Games habe. Wenn ich das vergleiche, die GTX1660Ti in meinem Laptop z.B. läuft immer mit ung. 1,7GHz, egal wie hoch die Auslastung ist. Genau das will ich auch. Klar, illusorisch das mit Profilen zu lösen, wenn es nicht anders geht auch gern mit 24/7 max Power, juckt mich nicht hauptsache diese Lags durch permanentes Hin- und hertakten hören auf. Das nervt mich so sehr, dass ich nur deswegen überlege die VII zu verkaufen. Einfach nur hypernervig. Spiele, die die VII nicht auslasten sind damit fast unspielbar.



Und wenn du es umgedreht probiertst?
Die VII stark runtertakten, so dass die Auslastung steigt. Keine Ahnung ob das klappt und wie weit man das treiben kann.

Im Wattman kann man jeder Anwendung ein eigenes OC Profil zuweisen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde einfach VSR auf Anschlag rein hauen.


----------



## Eyren (16. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach VSR auf Anschlag rein hauen.



Manchmal hast du doch ganz gute Ideen.  Werde das später mal testen und berichten. Hab da auch meinen Kandidaten der nicht so recht laufen möchte seit dem Update.

In belebten Gebieten läuft es gut mit so 80-100fps. Reite ich durch die Landschaften dropen die fps auf 20-50fps.


----------



## Eyren (16. Dezember 2019)

So also VSR hat dann auch alle Probleme gelöst.

Ruckelt nix, hängt nix, alles rennt. 

Auch das rein/raustaben läuft nun. Danke für den Tipp Gurdi.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Dezember 2019)

VSR ist ne super-Lösung für einige aetere games nur für manche halt leider nicht, besonders dann, wenn das Interface nicht mitskaliert, dann ist alles winzig, aber laufen tut es dann perfekt


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

Alternativ zum VSR kann man ja auch per Treiber mal Supersampling statt MSAA verwenden und das AA vom Game überschreiben.
Hatte das früher beim Comanche 4 gemacht, weil  später die besseren Grakas noch reichlich Reserve hatten.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Dezember 2019)

@Gurdi

Treiber schon probiert ?
19.12.2  die Neueste Version ?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Treiber schon probiert ?
> 19.12.2  die Neueste Version ?



Grade erst aufgespielt, bisher nur am Lappi mal etwas ausprobiert. Performance sieht auf den ersten Blick solide aus, hab jetzt aber wirklich nur mal quick and dirty rein geschaut.
Muss erst mal wieder alle Games updaten und dann schau ich morgen mal in ruhe mir die Sache an. 
Generell nimmt er anstandslos mein OC an, auch ohne MPT.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> VSR ist ne super-Lösung für einige aetere games nur für manche halt leider nicht, besonders dann, wenn das Interface nicht mitskaliert, dann ist alles winzig, aber laufen tut es dann perfekt



Ja das habe ich nicht bedacht.



RX480 schrieb:


> Alternativ zum VSR kann man ja auch per Treiber mal Supersampling statt MSAA verwenden und das AA vom Game überschreiben.
> Hatte das früher beim Comanche 4 gemacht, weil  später die besseren Grakas noch reichlich Reserve hatten.



Auch ne gute Idee, alte Spiele sprechen da noch drauf an.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 19.12.2  die Neueste Version ?



Ist eigentlich nur für die RX5500xt noch ergänzt worden.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2019)

Geht bei euch der 3D Mark mit dem neuen Treiber? Bei mir verweigert er auf 2 Systemen den Dienst.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Dezember 2019)

Morgen soll schon 19.12.3 kommen
und einige wollen die "Alte Oberfläche" zurück, mich würde dies ebenso nicht stören.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geht bei euch der 3D Mark mit dem neuen Treiber? Bei mir verweigert er auf 2 Systemen den Dienst.



ShaderCache löschen?

Der Neuaufbau kann dann in einigen Games ein mue dauern. 
(besonders Frostbite ist extrem langsam mit hoher CPU-Last bei 3fps)


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> ShaderCache löschen?
> 
> Der Neuaufbau kann dann in einigen Games ein mue dauern.
> (besonders Frostbite ist extrem langsam mit hoher CPU-Last bei 3fps)



Kann ich mal probieren denke aber nicht das es was hilft. Der faselt was von Java virtuell machine.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hat eigentlich einer OverdrivNTool 2.8.11 beta drauf?
Da solls ja auch ein GPU-Minimum geben.
OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | Page 27 | guru3D Forums


----------



## sifusanders (18. Dezember 2019)

> - Switching between borderless and fullscreen in some games when Performance Overlay is enabled and Radeon FreeSync is enabled may cause stuttering.


Changelog aus dem Hotfix
Gott sei Dank, das hat mich verrückt gemacht.


----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geht bei euch der 3D Mark mit dem neuen Treiber? Bei mir verweigert er auf 2 Systemen den Dienst.



Keine Probleme in die Richtung mit der VII und auf dem "neu" aufgrbauten System für meinen Sohnemann zu Weihnachten mit einer wieder vom Minen zurückgeholten und mühsam wieder original geflashten 570 Nitro+.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2019)

Hmm seltsam muss ich dann mal schauen woran es liegt.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Spar die Sucherei, nehm gleich den 19.12.3:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-12-3


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Dezember 2019)

Konnte den 19.12.3 jetzt nicht problemlos installieren. Der Installationsvorgang endete immer mit dem Fehler, dass alte Radeon-Software nicht gänzlich deinstalliert werden konnte. Hab die im Treiber integrierte Neuinstallation, also auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen heute genannt, ausprobiert und anschließend sogar noch die AMD Cleanup Utility bemüht, aber auch der letzte Installationsversuch schloss mit oben genannten Fehler ab.
Treiber ist jetzt zwar drauf und funktioniert soweit auch ordentlich, aber einen solchen Fehler bei einem HotFix find ich schon unglücklich.

Die ganzzahlige Skalierungs-Option unter den globalen Anzeigen-Settings ist ganz nett, ebenso die eingeführte Entscheidungsmöglichkeit bei der ReLive-Sofortaufnahme-Option, ob in den RAM oder auf die SSD/HDD gepuffert werden soll


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Einen Beta als Neuinstall kann immer mal Probs machen. Eigentlich wäre der 19.12.2WHQL als Erstes und der 19.12.3 nur drüberbügeln safer.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Dezember 2019)

Bin genauso vorgegangen, also als erstes versucht einfach rüberzubügeln. Nach der Fehlermeldung dann der Versuch über "auf Werkseinstellungen" zurücksetzen, aber noch immer der gleiche Fehler.
Als letztes dann die CleanUp Utility im empfohlenen Windows-Safe-Mode genutzt und nochmal die Installation als Administrator ausgeführt.
Treiber ist jetzt wie gesagt drauf und macht auch keine Mucken, aber selbst nach dem CleanUp die Fehlermeldung und er läuft dann trotzdem?

Kann natürlich ein Einzelfall bei mir sein. DDU ist für mich keine Option - werde das entsprechend mal beobachten 

EnhancedSync läuft auf jeden Fall wieder ohne Probleme und ansonsten wirkt der Treiber auch sehr stabil. 
Inklusive ingame-OC unter Volllast 4K jedenfalls noch nicht zum Reset gezwungen - gefällt bisher


----------



## bigburritoboy (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich geh auch wieder auf 11.3 zurück...mir geht der Treiber mal richtig auf die Nerven. Hatte das Problem schon b. 12.1: sobald ich ingame bin, friert nach 2-3s das Bild ein. Wenn ich wieder auf den Desktop switche und dann wieder ingame gehe, bewegt es sich wieder für 2-3s und friert danach wieder ein. Also das System an und für sich läuft quasi stabil.


----------



## BladeTNT (19. Dezember 2019)

Also ich habe Kaspersky aus gemacht und mal normal drüber installiert (ohne DDU, wie sonst immer) incl auf Werkseinstellungen. Keine Probleme bei der Installation gehabt.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2019)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Also ich habe Kaspersky aus gemacht und mal normal drüber installiert (ohne DDU, wie sonst immer) incl auf Werkseinstellungen. Keine Probleme bei der Installation gehabt.



Ebenfalls ohne Probleme drüber gebügelt.


----------



## sifusanders (22. Dezember 2019)

HBM macht jetzt wieder PRobleme, geht selbst wenn man 1000 eingestellt hat, bis über 1200 ....


----------



## Methusalem (22. Dezember 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> HBM macht jetzt wieder PRobleme, geht selbst wenn man 1000 eingestellt hat, bis über 1200 ....



Der Speicher macht keine Probleme. Die Software hat Probleme, den korrekten Speichertakt auszulesen.

Bei mir werden manchmal knapp an die 1900 MHz HBM angezeigt. Und das Ganze funktioniert dann auch noch scheinbar problemlos ohne irgendeinen Systemabsturz oder auch nur einzigen Treiberreset.Die hohe Frequenz kann man jetzt a) glauben und sich über die tolle Speed freuen, oder unter b)  Auslesefehler verbuchen.


----------



## sifusanders (22. Dezember 2019)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Der Speicher macht keine Probleme. Die Software hat Probleme, den korrekten Speichertakt auszulesen.
> 
> Bei mir werden manchmal knapp an die 1900 MHz HBM angezeigt. Und das Ganze funktioniert dann auch noch scheinbar problemlos ohne irgendeinen Systemabsturz oder auch nur einzigen Treiberreset.Die hohe Frequenz kann man jetzt a) glauben und sich über die tolle Speed freuen, oder unter b)  Auslesefehler verbuchen.



einen Treiberreset hatte ich leider ;( Aber hast schon recht, müssen eigentlich Auslese Fehler sein.


----------



## gbm31 (22. Dezember 2019)

sifusanders schrieb:


> HBM macht jetzt wieder PRobleme, geht selbst wenn man 1000 eingestellt hat, bis über 1200 ....





Methusalem schrieb:


> Der Speicher macht keine Probleme. Die Software hat Probleme, den korrekten Speichertakt auszulesen.
> 
> Bei mir werden manchmal knapp an die 1900 MHz HBM angezeigt. Und das Ganze funktioniert dann auch noch scheinbar problemlos ohne irgendeinen Systemabsturz oder auch nur einzigen Treiberreset.Die hohe Frequenz kann man jetzt a) glauben und sich über die tolle Speed freuen, oder unter b)  Auslesefehler verbuchen.



Biete über 2100...  Der Treiber dreht komplett am Rad, aber der Speicher macht garantiert nicht mehr als 1200.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer genau hinschaut sieht dass der Treiber wieder die schöne Macke hat, manchmal nach Neustarts die volle Voltage auf die GPU zu geben... Im Profil steht 1100mV. Werd wohl doch wieder den MPT zur Begrenzung nutzen müssen...


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich soll mal wieder HWinfo zuviel anzeigen.(buggy)

btw.
Gurdi war zu schnell mit dem 3900x.
Jetzt gibts bei Gigabyte Cashback für den 3950x und Boards.
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16x 3.50GHz So.AM4 WOF - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Methusalem (22. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll mal wieder HWinfo zuviel anzeigen.(buggy)



So isses.

AMD Overlay vs HWInfo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während das Overlay durchgehend die eingestellten 1200 MHz HBM korrekt darstellt, springt die HWInfo-Anzeige schon mal an die 1800 MHz. 

HWInfo sollte mal überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

So bin wieder online mit neuem Hauptsystem, die VII hat nun einen würdigen Unterbau erhalten mit einem 3900x, 32GB Ram und nem Aorus Ultra.
@RX; Hab den 3900er für 520 mit kostenlosen Versand bekommen, der 3950X käme eh nicht in Frage für mich.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2019)

Schon mit der AiO?

Wie rum lüftest Du nun?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schon mit der AiO?
> 
> Wie rum lüftest Du nun?



Hab jetzt von hinten Intake und nach vorne durch die Radi mit 4x 140mm outtake. Ich hab nun sage und schreibe 9 Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse aktiv


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2019)

Hast Du Hinten 2x140 oder wie kommst Du auf 9?
Da sind wohl schon die 2 vom Morpheus dabei?
(und noch einen auf die Backplate)

Ging unten eigentlich 1x140 oder 2x120?

btw.
Muss ja keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen. Hauptsache Frischluft ala Shadow.


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll mal wieder HWinfo zuviel anzeigen.(buggy)
> 
> btw.
> Gurdi war zu schnell mit dem 3900x.
> ...




Was soll man denn mit so einer CPU? 

Jeder qualifizierte Inteluser wird dir überzeugend darlegen das Software maximal 8Kerne sinnvoll auslastet und bessere FPS liefert so ein Intel auch noch.

Letztlich erst gesehen wie der Intel 233Fps auf den Bildschirm gezaubert hat und so eine AMD-Gurke nur schlappe 219Fps.

So genug offtopic 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal ein Frohes Fest wünschen. Macht euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, sperrt die Familie aus, schaltet das Telefon ab und deckt euch mit Dosensuppe ein.

Verbringt Die Zeit mit den Dingen die euch wichtig sind: Eurem Pc.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Was soll man denn mit so einer CPU?



SMT off (beim Gamen)

Ein 12c kann mit SMT off net soviele Threads wie die neuen Konsolen.
Den Unterschied wird man erst mit den neuen Games mit deutlich mehr FEMFX messen können.
Gaussmath meinte so ca. 10c/t könnte man damit belasten.

Falls Geld keine Rolle spielt und mit 200€ Cashback immer noch deutlich preiswerter als ein 2950X.
Und dann reicht der 3950X auch ein paar Jährchen länger als Kleine.

btw.
SMT on würde man ja nur brauchen falls der Videostream und anderes Zeugs im Hintergrund laufen
und die 16c net mehr reichen.
Im worst Case wäre natürlich ein TR mit Quadchannel bei "vielen Anwendungen+Gamen gleichzeitig" 
smoother.


----------



## gbm31 (23. Dezember 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Was soll man denn mit so einer CPU?
> 
> Jeder qualifizierte Inteluser wird dir überzeugend darlegen das Software maximal 8Kerne sinnvoll auslastet und bessere FPS liefert so ein Intel auch noch.
> 
> ...




Ich suchte grade 8h am Tag GRB. Behemoths killen macht Laune! Nur der Höhenbug nervt. Family ist morgen Abend und übermorgen Mittag dran.

Beschäftigt btw 9 Cores(!) gleichmäßig...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

Hab SMT deaktivert, bisher aber noch nicht groß zum tweaken gekommen. Lediglich den Ram korrekt eingestellt mit dem Infinity Fabric, als nächstes erst mal dann die Subtimings da geht am meisten bei Ryzen.
@RX: Die 2 vom Morpheus hab ich sogar bei der Rechnung vergessen. Ich habe nun:
140In Hinten
80In an der GraKa
20 als Spannunsgwandlerkühler direkt am Block der CPU
40er auf dem Chipsatz
2x 120 auf der Graka
140In im Boden
2x140 Out am Radi
2x140 Out Gehäusefront direkt hinter Radi

Also 11 Insgesamt 

Temps sehen gut aus mit der 280er Radi. Unten ließ sich nichts mehr montieren zu wenig Platz gewesen. Das Gehäuse sieht übrigens recht aufgeräumt aus, sollte man nich erwarten bei dem was ich alles da rein gestopft habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigburritoboy (23. Dezember 2019)

also wenn sich bis Januar nix tut mit dem Treiber, geht meine VII in den Gebrauchtmarkt. Auf den ganzen Quatsch hab ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr. Wie kann man so einen Treiber ausliefern? Ich checks nich...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> also wenn sich bis Januar nix tut mit dem Treiber, geht meine VII in den Gebrauchtmarkt. Auf den ganzen Quatsch hab ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr. Wie kann man so einen Treiber ausliefern? Ich checks nich...



Was für ein Problem genau hast du denn, ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Temps sehen gut aus


Jo,
ich lass mir auch die Temps von HWinfo unten im Systemtray anzeigen.
Mit dem neuen Treiber lasse ich vorsichtshalber RTSS und Overlay aus.
(bin mir net sicher, ob die Ursache für Störungen sind)

edit: Monitoring auf dem Smartphone ist evtl. auch schick.
(der Treiber scheint eh ein paar Daten während des Gamens für die Statistik zu sammeln)


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2019)

Generell hatte ich noch keine Probs mit dem neuen Treiber, läuft eigentlich soweit ohne Probleme bisher.
Hab das Navisystem aber noch nicht geupdatet.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Dezember 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> also wenn sich bis Januar nix tut mit dem Treiber, geht meine VII in den Gebrauchtmarkt. Auf den ganzen Quatsch hab ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr. Wie kann man so einen Treiber ausliefern? Ich checks nich...



Ach du, das hab ich auch schon zig mal überlegt, aber meine VII läuft einfach zu smooth. Erst mit Ende des Jahres und der 3XXX-Serie von Nvidia oder Big-Navi wird gewechselt, vorher lohnt sich das nicht. Meine VII läuft ja wie Hölle, Treiber sind mir egal, ich update einfach nicht, wenn ich nicht muss so wie aktuell auch. Ich versuche mal den nächsten qualified Treiber.


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2019)

Jo,
schaut net nach der Balkenlänge sondern den Frametimes.

Frohes Fest!


edit:
Gurdi schau mal Detroit become Human@1800p an, sollte fluffig laufen.
übrigens
Hier gerade der Fall, das 12c ohne SMT optimal sind.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Yep, das können wir bestätigen. Das Spiel nimmt sich viel, selbst wenn nichts ausgelagert werden muss. Im eingebetteten Video sieht man, dass 14 GiB RAM adressiert werden.
> 
> Das ist eine gute Frage. Zufall aus unserer Sicht. Mehr als 12 Threads helfen nicht und alle CPUs takten recht hoch, sodass das Gezeigte herauskommt. Ein GPU-Limit ist's jedenfalls nicht – das wäre angesichts der TU102-Karte @ 2,0+/8,0 GHz auch heftig. Die Bonusmessung mit dem GPU-Rig zeigt, dass die Grafikkarte noch Luft hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Generell hatte ich noch keine Probs mit dem neuen Treiber, läuft eigentlich soweit ohne Probleme bisher.
> Hab das Navisystem aber noch nicht geupdatet.



Wie schauts eigentlich bei AMD mit den neuen Treibern im 3DMark aus?
Ich hab durchgehend weniger Grafikpunkte mit der GTX 1080. Time Spy/Time Spy extreme sind nicht so auffällig. Liegt es jetzt nur an den neuen Nvidia Treibern, oder hat sich da generell bei 3DMark was getan?


----------



## bigburritoboy (24. Dezember 2019)

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe : mir freezed mit dem neuen Treiber jedes Spiel im Vollbildmodus binnen 2-3s.
Fenstermodus kann es teilweise beheben, allerdings nicht immer. Nachdem ich auf 11.3 zurück bin, macht sich mein OC via Wattman selbstständig. und ballert die mhz deutlich nach oben. Manchmal bleiben die gesetzten Einstellungen für mehrere Tage aktiv und spontan ändert Wattman die Spannung, wo ich meist durch Zufall drauf komme.

Wie gesagt... alles in allem unbefriedigend momentan.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Dezember 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe : mir freezed mit dem neuen Treiber jedes Spiel im Vollbildmodus binnen 2-3s.
> Fenstermodus kann es teilweise beheben, allerdings nicht immer. Nachdem ich auf 11.3 zurück bin, macht sich mein OC via Wattman selbstständig. und ballert die mhz deutlich nach oben. Manchmal bleiben die gesetzten Einstellungen für mehrere Tage aktiv und spontan ändert Wattman die Spannung, wo ich meist durch Zufall drauf komme.
> 
> Wie gesagt... alles in allem unbefriedigend momentan.



Passiert dir das auch wenn du die Karte @Stock betreibst?


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Dezember 2019)

PC Funkt wieder  :-)
Hoffe nicht dass nur die Mainboard Batterie alle war ….
So wie es scheint das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi defekt gewesen 
und habe jenes durch X570 MSI Gaming Pro CARBON WiFi getauscht ...
PC läuft nun wieder. Hoffe bleibt auch so ?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten allen Veganer hier


----------



## bigburritoboy (24. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Passiert dir das auch wenn du die Karte @Stock betreibst?



soweit ich mich erinnere, auch stock, ja. 
Kann das allerdings erst am 5. Januar verifizieren, da ich momentan noch in Dubai, und morgen in Bangkok weile


----------



## hks1981 (24. Dezember 2019)

Na dann wünsch ich dir eine tolle Reise bei ganz anderen Klima


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich bei AMD mit den neuen Treibern im 3DMark aus?
> Ich hab durchgehend weniger Grafikpunkte mit der GTX 1080. Time Spy/Time Spy extreme sind nicht so auffällig. Liegt es jetzt nur an den neuen Nvidia Treibern, oder hat sich da generell bei 3DMark was getan?



Weniger Punkte seit dem Höchststand. Meine alten Werte erreiche ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe : mir freezed mit dem neuen Treiber jedes Spiel im Vollbildmodus binnen 2-3s.
> Fenstermodus kann es teilweise beheben, allerdings nicht immer. Nachdem ich auf 11.3 zurück bin, macht sich mein OC via Wattman selbstständig. und ballert die mhz deutlich nach oben. Manchmal bleiben die gesetzten Einstellungen für mehrere Tage aktiv und spontan ändert Wattman die Spannung, wo ich meist durch Zufall drauf komme.
> 
> Wie gesagt... alles in allem unbefriedigend momentan.


Das gefällt mir in dem Sinne dass du Feedback gibst statt nur zu schimpfen. Mir gefällt natürlich nicht, dass du Probleme hast.
Ich hatte ja nur kurz eine seven und da lief sie mit mehreren Treibern komplett unkompliziert. Ich bin ja nur aus Optik wieder zurück zur Vega Frontier. 

Hast du nebenher Afterburner, GPUtweak, oder ähnliches laufen? Falls ja, alles weg. Und ich meine nicht dass du es einfach nicht startest, sondern runter. Gerade der Popobrenner hatte da früher so seine Eigenarten. Bei dem solltest du immer erst in den Einstellungen wieder auf default zurücksetzen und dann das Programm über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren. Nimmst du den uninstaller vom AB wirst du beim neu installieren feststellen, dass er sich viel "merkt" (also längst nicht alles rückgängig macht).

Das war zum release der RX480 ja der Grund warum bei einigen Die Lüfter nicht hoch gedreht haben und die Karten überhitzt sind. Das ist zwar deutlich besser geworden, aber gerade wenn der Adrenalin ein Update bekommt, macht sich der Popobrenner gerne mal bemerkbar.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Dezember 2019)

Seid dem X570 Mainboard, Modell X570 MSI Gaming Pro Carbon ist die GPU Temperatur höher bei der Radeon VII
Da das Mainboard wohl viel mehr heizt als das X470- er Gigabyte Gaming 7 Wifi, welches defekt wurde.


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

oder
Man stellt die Gehäuselüfter mal wieder neu ein. (bei Wechsel des Boards sicher nur default-Drehzahl/Temp)


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2019)

Nicht unbedingt. Beim X570 ist der Chipsatz ja aktiv gekühlt. Da kann es sein dass jetzt warme Luft auf den Kühler der VII trifft, wo sie (die warme Luft) früher nebenher hoch gezogen ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

Der Chipsatzkühler soll doch auch den 4.0 kühlen, oder?
Dazu müsste Er erstmal die entspr. CPU+GPU einbauen.

Eher wird momentan das Board mit 3.0 gar net groß belastet.
Selbst mit 4.0 springt bei Einigen im Navi-Thread der Lüfter nur ganz selten an.
Die Reviews waren meist etwas übertrieben.(realitätsferne Benchmarks)


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Dezember 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Beim X570 ist der Chipsatz ja aktiv gekühlt. Da kann es sein dass jetzt warme Luft auf den Kühler der VII trifft, wo sie (die warme Luft) früher nebenher hoch gezogen ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk




Nun, dies rechne ich auch
Zudem der Untere 80mm Lüfter bläst die Luft raus, anstelle von rein, und davor ist die Seven und eben dieser Chipsatz Lüfter
Dann Luft ins Gehäuse reinbefördern wäre nicht schlecht,- denn der Shop hat mir den Lüfter verkehrt montiert (Luft raus)


----------



## RX480 (28. Dezember 2019)

btw.
Wer mit Temps Probleme hat, könnte sich ja mal ne Wandinstallation gönnen ala Grestorn.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...1606-wakue-bilderthread-890.html#post10147236

Das P5 kostet net mal soviel:
Thermaltake Core P5 schwarz ab €'*'113,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Thermaltake Core P5 TG Ti grau ab €'*'139,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

edit:
Mit dem P5 TG Ti  geht auch ein Vertikaleinbau der Graka: da kann wohl das Board gedreht werden


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Dezember 2019)

Hier nun die Neuen Bilder inklusive X570 MSI Gaming Pro Caron WiFi Board ...
Lüfter gereiningt, CPU Lüfter und Gehäuse Lüfter vom Staub befreit !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://abload.de/img/img-20191229-wa0077lik7b.jpg


Bild: img-20191229-wa0078oujdd.jpg - abload.de





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2019)

Und bessere Temps jetzt?


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

Er muss erstmal wieder den kleinen Lüfter unter der Graka drehen, hat Er ja geschrieben.
Und
Falls Er die Rückwand ablässt könnte man ja noch kleine Zusatzlüfter IN einbauen.

edit:
Was ist das eigentlich für ein Case, net das die Front "zu" ist und nur durch die kleinen Seitenschlitze Luft kommt.

edit2:
Sollte net an der Front noch ein dritter 120er ganz unten reinpassen?
Und der Rear@1000 U/min ist ja wohl ein Witz! Den würde ich ersetzen:
Scythe Slip Stream 120 DB 1900rpm ab €' '13,42 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ja, Front ist zu.
Seitlich reicht dies locker aus   
Ist ein ThermalTake View 27

Thermaltake View 27 Gull-Wing schwarz ab €' '52,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man beim hinteren Lüfter mit nem Dremel das Gitter entfernt, geht da viel mehr Luft durch. 
Da ist dann auch so ein kleiner Lüfter unter der Karte überflüssig. Ansonsten empfehle ich halt ein High Airflow Case, ein guter Luftstrom ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Keine Ahnung was sich die Hersteller die letzten Jahre so denken, mein Corsair Air 540 würde ich nie im Leben hergeben.
Habs mal nachgemessen und meine Modifizierte Radeon VII wird im Fractal Design R5 stolze 7° wärmer (2x 140mm Lüfter vorn, 2x 140mm Lüfter oben und 1x 120mm Lüfter hinten) als im Air 540 (3x 120mm Lüfter vorne, 1x 140mm Lüfter hinten).
Ich bin dafür, dass sich die Hersteller endlich mal wieder besinnen und wieder vernünftige Case bringen und nicht so Design Teile mit Glasfront und viel RGB.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2019)

In meinem Fractal verlieren ich an der GraKa auch 7Grad wenn ich das Seitenteil schließe. Ist aber auch gedämmt.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Dezember 2019)

Gedämmt ist meiner nur durch die Front und die beiden Seitenteile, oben ist offen damit die Luft entweichen kann.
Hilft aber auch alles nichts, mein 5 Jahre altes Corsair Case ist in Sachen Kühlung unschlagbar und mit den Chromax Lüftern auf 5V auch extrem leise. Wenn man sich mal an die Design Saunas gewöhnt hat, weiß man gar nicht mehr wie gut so alte Case eigentlich sind.


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2019)

Du schreibst mir aus der Seele! Würde mein Carbide 540air auch für kein Geld der Welt hergeben.

Nicht nur massig Platz sondern auch noch perfekte "Belüftung" und ein nahezu perfektes Design.


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Ist eigentlich beim Thermaltake-Nachfolger die Front aus Mesh? 
(man sieht gar net, wo die Luft für den Radi herkommen soll)
Thermaltake H100 TG ab €'*'59,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten gibts ja noch vereinzelt preiswerte Gehäuse mit offener Front:
Fractal Design Focus G schwarz ab €'*'48,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ABKONCORE Cronos 650, Midi Tower, ATX, u-ATX, Mini-ITX, 1x 140mm Luefter, 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 1.1, schwarz | PC-Cooling GmbH
AeroCool LS-5200 Liquid Solution weiß ab €'*'41,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn man schon das Board wechselt, wäre der Fuffi fürs Gehäuse eigentlich sinnvoll angelegt gewesen.
Und  man sollte evtl. gleich über Platz für Radis nachdenken. (dann ne Nr. größer)
Das Carbide ist natürlich ein Träumchen, rechnet sich aber leider nur für nen Highend-PC.
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz ab €' '129,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nicht nur massig Platz sondern auch noch perfekte "Belüftung" und ein nahezu perfektes Design.



Perfekte Belüftung? Sag das mal meinem früheren Antec Lanboy Air. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Net schlecht!
Antec LanBoy Air Midi-Tower PC-Gehaeuse ATX gelb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
(wird wohl für nen 3600+5700 reichen)


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich beim Thermaltake-Nachfolger die Front aus Mesh?
> (man sieht gar net, wo die Luft für den Radi herkommen soll)
> Thermaltake H100 TG ab €'*'59,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Es ist aber auch Verschwendung ständig irgend etwas neu zu kaufen ohne dass das sein muss. Warum ein gutes Gehäuse einmotten.


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch Verschwendung ständig irgend etwas neu zu kaufen ohne dass das sein muss. Warum ein gutes Gehäuse einmotten.





Gurdi schrieb:


> In meinem Fractal verlieren ich an der GraKa auch 7Grad wenn ich das Seitenteil schließe. Ist aber auch gedämmt.





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, Front ist zu.
> Seitlich reicht dies locker aus.



Sorry,
Da machen sich Einige aber Was vor.

btw. 
Habe den Post#6405 noch ergänzt, weil Atir ja noch net mal die simpelste Vollbestückung mit ordentlichen Lüftern hat. Der Kerl mit seinem Geningel zu den Seven-Temps hat einfach keinen Plan.
Wer die Graka mit 110°C Hotspot betreibt, den würde ich mit dem nakschen Arsch auf die Herdplatte setzen, damit Er merkt was reicht.

edit: Wenn man die Frontabdeckung abnimmt gibts ein kleines Wunder:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...k-aurora-gpx-temperaturen-3.html#post10072275

SILENT kommt net von Dämmung sondern von LÜFTUNG, weil dann die Gerätschaften und Lüfter in dem
beworbenen Optimalzustand(x) arbeiten können.
Es wird bei nem geregelten Sys eh nur soviel U/min abgerufen, wie erforderlich.
Frag mal nach bei Shadow!

(x) wenn der Luftstrom um die Ecke kommt, werden auch Noctuas net die Spezifikation schaffen.


----------



## JSXShadow (31. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir aktuell alles fluffig, sogar mit etwas staubbefall im gehäuse..uh die Arbeit...mir graust es schon, aber wenn es dann anfängt wieder ein bissl wärmer zu werden, dann muss ich ran, oder einfach die Lüfter leicht vom Minimum anheben xD Ich komme unter absoluter Vollast gerademal so auf 85° max aktuell und das ist nach 6h Dauer CoD, bis das kritisch wird dauerts noch ne Weile! Kann mein Corsair Carbide Air nur empfehlen! Airflow-King, ohne Frage!


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2019)

Kann mir mal jemand nen gefallen tun und mit Aida nen GPGPU Benchmark machen? Bitte mit einem nativen 3.0 Board.


----------



## JSXShadow (31. Dezember 2019)

Mach ich, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin gurdi! hab ich letztens erst, aber mir die Werte nicht gemerkt xD


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Dezember 2019)

@RX480

Der hintere ist ein Noctua zu 1700 U/Min 
Redux 1700 PWM
Unten würde ein 120-er noch passen aber jener befördert dann hauptsächlich den NT Schacht und bring kaum etwas für die Grafikkarte, da auch die Kabel dahinter verstaut,- im Freiraum.
Zudem sitzt auch die HD im 3-er Schacht.


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

@Atir
Nehm doch mal spassenshalber die Front ab und bau unten den alten Originallüfter zusätzlich ein.
Dann beim Gamen auch die Front offen lassen! (das Glas-Seitenteil bleibt zu wie 24/7)

@Shadow
Was für Drehzahlen haben die Lüfter an den Radis eigentlich aktuell?

btw.
Man könnte ja mal hier im Thread einen Benchmark mit Fps-Limit(x) laufen lassen und die Hotspot-Temps vergleichen.
incl. Angabe der Gehäuselüftung und Air/Ghetto/M2/AiO/h2o und Pad/WLP/LM

(x) quasi als TDP-Limit


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Dezember 2019)

wo unten und welchen Original Lüfter, Jener welcher oben hinten verbaut war  …


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Unten würde ein 120-er noch passen aber jener befördert dann hauptsächlich den NT Schacht und bring kaum etwas für die Grafikkarte, da auch die Kabel dahinter verstaut,- im Freiraum.
> Zudem sitzt auch die HD im 3-er Schacht.



Genau dort und verleg halt die HDD an nen anderen Platz. Du wirst doch noch nen 120er Lüfter übrig haben?
Die Graka saugt sich die Luft dann schon an.
Oder ersetz die HDD gleich durch ne SSD, die leichter verlegt werden kann.
Die Ladezeiten von Games@HDD sind eh net mehr zeitgemäß.

edit:
Wenn man mal die Bilder von dem Thermaltake anschaut ist ja an der Front bereits Mesh bei den Lüftern,
also könnte man unbedenklich die Glasscheibe weglassen ohne zu verstauben.

edit2: ideal wäre für Atir ein 360erP+P und 120er P+P CustomLoop für ne CPU 3600? und die R7.


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Sorry,
Verbindungsfehler.


----------



## Eyren (31. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Man könnte ja mal hier im Thread einen Benchmark mit Fps-Limit(x) laufen lassen und die Hotspot-Temps vergleichen.
> incl. Angabe der Gehäuselüftung und Air/Ghetto/M2/AiO/h2o und Pad/WLP/LM
> 
> (x) quasi als TDP-Limit



Welcher Bench und 60FPS locked?


----------



## JSXShadow (31. Dezember 2019)

iwas zw. ~600RPM aktuell. Also so, dass ich sie nicht höre


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Welcher Bench und 60FPS locked?


edit:
Das müsste schon Jemand mit ner Seven vorschlagen, kann ich schlecht einschätzen.(x)
Ne R7-Ref @Stock solllte in dem Bench net allzu oft unter die 50fps fallen, weil sonst die Customs@h2o viel mehr W aufwenden, um net unter die 50fps zu fallen.(besser Chill 47-50fps)
Es würde ja reichen mal bei  Valley ungefähr ein Fps-Limit festzulegen und dann 1/2h Loop laufen zu lassen. Man könnte auch die Auflösung per VSR erstmal checken. Ob 4k oder 1800p ungefähr bei XX fps Sinn macht.
AMD Radeon VII Review | Unigine Valley | GPU & Displays | OC3D Review
4k ohne MSAA scheint ungefähr zu passen. Weiss jetzt net ob der Takt ohne MSAA auch hoch kommt,
wenn net dann 1800p mit 2xMSAA@Chill 47-50fps.(das war mit Vega immer komisch)

Damit hätte man nen Vergleichswert um die Qualität der Lüftung/Kühlung untereinander zu bewerten.
Wer aufällig hohe Hotspots hat, sollte dann mal über ne andere Lüfterkurve o.ä. nachdenken.

btw.
Man könnte sich auch einfach bei Witcher mal ne 1/2h hinstellen und schauen, ob die Temp. stabil bleibt
oder das Gehäuse sich aufheizt. (wäre bei 5h Gaming dann noch schlimmer)

(x) edit: Mal z.Vgl. mein 24/7= 1800p@50Hz-Chill 47-50fps mit 2xMSAA und 4x MSAA (56cf ist natürlich etwas anders als ne Single-R7)
4k 50fps ist sicher für ne R7ref schon zu heftig, war ja im Benchmark nur bei 54avg., da können sicher die minFps gar net >47 gehalten werden.
Weil der BenchLoop auch Bereiche hat mit wenig W kann sich die Gehäusetemp. auch zwischendurch immer mal gut erholen, wie bei richtigem Gamen mit fps-Limit.


----------



## DARPA (1. Januar 2020)

Wieviel fps hast du in der Szene unlimitiert?


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Evtl. ist 8xMSAA dann ein guter Messwert.(x)
Mit meiner schwachen CPU bin ich ja auch schnell im DrawCallLimit.

(x) mit 8xMSAA an ner anderen Stelle falle ich dann unter mein Chill 47fps
Kann natürlich sein das die 56er und mein Board dann auch schon limitieren.


----------



## DARPA (1. Januar 2020)

Achso, ja kein Stress. Hätte mich nur mal interessiert der Vergleich V10CF vs V20

Hier meine V20 OC mit deinen Settings (3200x1800 2xAA). Just for Fun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2020)

Postet doch auch mal euren score [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich mit der CustomResi benchen will bleibt Er leider bei 50Hz-Vsync, mit ES = Crash.(nur Valley, Treiber net)
Da müsste ich jetzt erstmal testen worans liegt und die Alternative wäre VSR, aber VSR machte früher net so niedrige Spannungen mit. Da will Vega immer ne Mindestspannung in Abhängigkeit vom Moni. 

Jippi!!! 
VSR geht doch mit so niedrigen Spannungen, dank des neuen Treibers, aber die 50fps bleiben, obwohl eigentlich VSR mit 4k@100Hz sein sollte, hmm? Trotzdem mal 2x und 4xMSAA@4k im Anhang
edit2: übrigens ist "dafür" meine Lüfterkurve falsch eingestellt gewesen, ging nur bis 50°C (siehe Anhang)
--> mit 3% mehr Lüfter sieht mein 24/7 in 1800p@8xMSAA-Chill47 dann wieder normal aus 

edit:
Eigentlich gings ja auch net um Fps sondern, ob das Gehäuse sich bei nem BenchLoop aufheizt und der Hotspot der Graka ansteigt. Wenn die R7ref auch mit 1800p@ 4x-8x MSAA die 50-60fps hält, könnt Ihr Euch doch auf ein Setting einigen oder gleich 4k@msaa OFF nehmen.

DARPA sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus. Er könnte ja mit 4k-Moni mal schauen, was mit 0x und 2x und 4x  MSAA@4k rauskommt beim Bench. Die 54fps vom OC3D-Review waren ja net so toll.


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Januar 2020)

Hat hier jemand ne VII auf einem X570 Board und könnte mal prüfen welcher Bustyp bei Ihm aktuell Verwendung findet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Da gabs doch schon mal bei Jemand vor ein paar Wochen so ne Anzeige.
3DCenter Forum - News? Die Radeon VII kann jetzt PCIe 4.0?
Ging aber damals net.

Falls es mit dem Treiber geht, wäre ja crazy.
Müsste dann in GPU-Z auch beim Fragezeichen-Test auftauchen, ggf. funzen.
oder 
im 3dMark PCiE-Test.


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Januar 2020)

Die PCi-Bandbreite scheint sich zwischen 3.0 und 4.0 also nicht zu unterscheiden.
Ist für mich unverständlich, warum der AMD Treiber jetzt was von 4.0 Support erzählt.

Danke für den Link RX480.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich denke das 4.0 nicht aktiv ist/war. Der Link und Treiber waren ja vom Sept., kann jetzt anders sein.
Das bei Ihm sogar da stand, aktuelle Buseinstellungen 4.0 war ja schon mal mehr als bei Dir.
Hauptsache das Board bekommt auch die Info, das die Graka evtl. 4.0 könnte.

Notwendigerweise muss aber net 4.0 permanent genommen werden. Es gibt ja auch Stromsparmodi, wo manche Grakas 
im Desktopbetrieb sogar auf 1.1 oder 2.0 reduzieren.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2020)

Bei mir liegen gemessen 3.0 an, ich hab aber die Vermutung das nativ 3.0 schneller ist als abwärtskompatibel 4.0.
Daher hatte ich auch schon mal nach nem Aida GpGPU Benchmark hier gefragt, wäre super wenn den mal einer liefern könnte. Mein Z170 System muss umdisponiert werden, muss heute zu Alternate, hab ne Inkompatibilität mit dem HTPC Gehäuse. Dadurch hab ich also ab heute dann auch nen 3600er noch in Betrieb.

Erwzingen von 4.0 hab ich versucht, klappt nicht.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2020)

Der Treiber zeigt bei mir auch Bustyp 4.0 an. Hat sie ja auch, irgendwie 

Entscheidend ist aber die Zeile Aktuelle Buseinstellung 

Das Runtertakten des Bus im Idle machen eigentlich alle neueren Karten. Die VII auch, geht auf 1.1 x16

@RX480: Ich lasse gleich mal Valley laufen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit der CustomResi benchen will bleibt Er leider bei 50Hz-Vsync, mit ES = Crash.(nur Valley, Treiber net)
> Da müsste ich jetzt erstmal testen worans liegt und die Alternative wäre VSR, aber VSR machte früher net so niedrige Spannungen mit. Da will Vega immer ne Mindestspannung in Abhängigkeit vom Moni.
> 
> Jippi!!!
> ...



Hab mal 4K und 2xAA getestet mit meiner 5700xt


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Net schlecht!
Da hat man auch mal nen Effizienzvgl. der Generationen, obwohl Valley sicher net gerade optimal für AMD ist.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2020)

Mein daily Setting 2045/1200

UHD
noAA/2x/4x/8x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Gurdi: Ist der GPGPU Bench in der trial Version?


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Na da liegst Du doch bei 0xAA schon deutlich über dem Review, Nice!
Kannst Du bitte bei 2x auch noch so einen Screenshot wie EVGA machen mit Overlay, zwecks W?

Ansonsten denke ich, das 4k@2xAA mit 50fps-Limit als 1/2h Loop ganz gut wäre, um die Hotspottemp. bzw.
Lüftung des Gehäuses zu checken, wenn wieder mal Jemand sagt "reicht doch".


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mein daily Setting 2045/1200
> 
> UHD
> noAA/2x/4x/8x
> ...


Nice... Schöne WK machts möglich [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nice... Schöne WK machts möglich



Danke, yo ist schon was feines 

Solltest du dich nicht eigentlich in Sapphiresüchtiger umbenennen lassen 



RX480 schrieb:


> Na da liegst Du doch bei 0xAA schon deutlich über dem Review, Nice!
> Kannst Du bitte bei 2x auch noch so einen Screenshot wie EVGA machen mit Overlay, zwecks W?


Screenshot ist schwierig, da der Wert ständig schwankt. Aber HWiNFO zeigt über einen Run einen Mittelwert von 265 W GPU Power


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Danke, yo ist schon was feines
> 
> 
> Screenshot ist schwierig, da der Wert ständig schwankt. Aber HWiNFO zeigt über einen Run einen Mittelwert von 265 W GPU Power


Könntest du mal mit 1950mhz auf der gpu testen 


Meine Wattwerte schwanken auch zwischen 170 und 195 Watt 

hier mal 4K und 4xAA und 8xAA

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Screenshot ist schwierig, da der Wert ständig schwankt. Aber HWiNFO zeigt über einen Run einen Mittelwert von 265 W GPU Power



Jo, ist klar AMD hat den Boost bzgl. Watt inzwischen unheimlich auf sparsam getrimmt= gut für die Temps.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Könntest du mal mit 1950mhz auf der gpu testen



Gehts um den Score? Sind dann halt rund 5% weniger


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Gehts um den Score? Sind dann halt rund 5% weniger


Screenshots sind immer besser [emoji4][emoji108][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2020)

So Leute, mal ne ehrliche Frage:
Ich hatte ja zum Release eine VII und diese als Workstation- und Spielekarte genutzt. Das doofe war nur, dass AMD keinen Pro-Treiber mehr dafür freigegeben hat. Anfangs lief sie noch gut mit dem Treiber der auch die Vega Frontier befeuert hat, aber später gab es eben keinen mehr, weshalb ich sie veräußert habe.
Dann hatte ich kurz eine 5700XT Referenz die ich auf einen Accelero Xtreme umgebaut und mit Gewinn weitergegeben habe. Nun habe ich mir erneut eine 57XT Anniversary bestellt die aber dank eines zu Weihnachten überforderten Postboten eine Nacht im Regen verbracht hat, inklusive beschädigtem Karton und zerrissener Folie, so dass die Karte nass (nicht feucht) hier ankam und von mir reklamiert wurde. 
Jetzt habe ich statt einer Karte aber erstmal das Geld zurück bekommen und überlege hin und her ob es nicht doch wieder eine Radeon VII zulegen soll, da ich den Gedanken von 8GB auf 16GB zurück zu gehen nicht wirklich mag. Die Vega Frontier Air bekommt jetzt eine eigene Behausung in Form eines NZXT H500 Vault Boy (Farbentreu) und dient nur noch als Arbeitsgerät. Bei meiner Entscheidung geht es also nur noch um Spiele in UHD, wobei mir wirklich die min.fps wichtig sind.
Ich weiß dass sich das nach einer allgemeinen Beratung anhört, aber ich will von euch keine Kaufvorschläge, sondern eure ehrliche Meinung, ob Ihr zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nochmal eine VII, oder eine 5700XT kaufen würdet? Mir geht es also dabei gezielt um eure Erfahrung und Meinung und weniger um eine Beratung.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2020)

Ich hab grad keinen Überblick über die Preise, aber ne VII mit custom Kühler und OC ist vorallem in deinen Kriterien hohe Auflösung und stabile Frametime vorne. Schluckt dafür auch mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2020)

Verbrauch ist nicht wichtig für mich. Ich spiele vielleicht 100 Stunden im Jahr, aber die will ich halt genießen. Die Karte kommt bei mir grundsätzlich unter Wasser.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Bei AMD-Grakas sollte man ne Seven oder die Nitro nehmen, um TrixxBoost nutzen zu können.
Mal nur als Bsp. Control@4k ist nativ4k net soo flüssig. Mit TB@0,9 hat man schon 1,1x1,1= 1,21, sprich 21% mehr Fps.
Dazu unter Wasser ala Darpa nochmal 15% ggü. der Ref. macht 1,21*1,15=1,39, fast 40% mehr Fps als in den Reviews.
Bei ner RX5700xt Nitro müsste man oft TB@0,80..0,75 nehmen um auf die selben Fps zu kommen.
Das wird man u.U. trotz RIS schon sehen.
Man darf natürlich net verschweigen, das einige total vermurkste Games net so kompatibel mit der Seven sind.
(vor dem Kauf des Games mal nen Benchmark anschauen)


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Januar 2020)

Schlechte Nachrichten meiner Vega VII Front

Erst X470 Mainboard Gigabyte Gaming 7 Aorus WiFi defekt und heute früh beim Einschalten kein Signal mehr. Das Neue X570 MSI Gaming Pro Carbon Wifi sagt Debug Led unter Vga leuchtet rot.
Beim Einschalten leuchtet Hd Led für 2 Sekunden und dann findet Monitor kein Signal!! Und auch ins Bios komme ich nicht rein. Ist nicht möglich umd bereits einiges probiert:
Ramriegel einzeln probiert. 
Biosbatterie gewechselt. Alles nix geholfen. 

Bei genauen Hinsehen Debug Led bei Grafikkarte bleibt stehen und leuchtet durchgehend rot.
Radeon Seven Schrott. 
Gestern gab es Gaming und Idle jeweils Abstürze, bzw. Blackscreen. 
1x bei Metro Exodus und Youtube schauen. Hatte da immer den Adrenalin 2020  Version 19.12.1 in Verdacht. Dem wird so aber nicht gewesen sein.
Aber sowas von ....


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Januar 2020)

@Cleriker: besonders für die 4K-Auflösung würde ich dir grundsätzlich die VII empfehlen.
Wenn die bei dir auch noch unter Wasser kommt ist das eine fantastische Karte.
Vielleicht wartest du aber noch AMD's PK von der CES am 06.Januar um 23 Uhr ab.
Da machten kürzlich ja paar Info's zu einem möglichen 505mm² Navi mit 80 CU's die Runde 

@Atir: oje oje, GPU Defekt wäre ja ganz blöd. Hast du eine andere Karte zum Gegentesten da? 
Befindest dich glücklicherweise noch im Garantiezeitraum und hast meines Wissens, bis auf zusätzliche Lüfter, nie groß an der guten rumgebastelt,oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Januar 2020)

Ja bestellt über Amazon.it  damals  im Juni 2019. Keine Mods,Keine Paste erneuert. Absolut nix. Nur eben hohe T-Junction Temperaturen und zudem UV auf 965 mV zu 1700 Mhz in etwa.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Das ist zwar net schön für Dich, vor Allem wenn Du gerade Urlaub hast, aber auch ne Chance.
Meistens spielst Du ja anscheinend Gameworks prefered DX11-Engines als GRW+GRB+SGWC.
Da kannste mal z.Vgl. auf ne 2070s wechseln, die besser damit harmoniert.
(und dann reicht evtl. Deine Lüftung auch besser)


----------



## Derrman (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei AMD-Grakas sollte man ne Seven oder die Nitro nehmen, um TrixxBoost nutzen zu können.
> Mal nur als Bsp. Control@4k ist nativ4k net soo flüssig. Mit TB@0,9 hat man schon 1,1x1,1= 1,21, sprich 21% mehr Fps.
> Dazu unter Wasser ala Darpa nochmal 15% ggü. der Ref. macht 1,21*1,15=1,39, fast 40% mehr Fps als in den Reviews.
> Bei ner RX5700xt Nitro müsste man oft TB@0,80..0,75 nehmen um auf die selben Fps zu kommen.
> ...



AMD Radeon VII Laberthread

...hier oben findet ihr noch weitere Re-Benchmarks (GameGPU)

In Rage 2 (Vulkan) ist Pascal (GTX1080) jetzt on par mit rx64 und in Metro Exodus landet die GPU sogar vor der rx64LC und zwar unter DX11 (standardl) und unter DX12 !
Die GPU ist vier jahre alt, unglaublich !

btw.
...da wie hier im VII thread sind. Der abstand zwischen GTX1080Ti und VII fällt hier noch weitaus größer aus.
Ich finde es grandios das "GameGPU" diese Re-Benchmarks macht.

Edit : Danke für den screenshot RX480  

AMD Radeon VII Laberthread


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2020)

Mmmmh ich würde auf big Navi warten


Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2020)

Mmmh ich glaube ich würde auf big Navi warten 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Das oben Gesagte zu 4k gilt auch bei anderen Games. Rage 2 ist net maßgebend, eher mit der Engine dann RDR2.
Wichtig wäre wirklich TrixxBoost+RIS, um auf die gewünschten Fps zu kommen.

Es ist dann halt Deine Entscheidung, obs JETZT sein muss und ob der Aufpreis zu Navi für Dich OK ist.
(das Angebot, kurze Zeit für 519€, war schon echt verlockend für nen h2o-Umbau)

edit: Falls Es doch Navi wird, vor dem h2o-Umbau testen , ob der Vram sich gut OCen lässt, da gibts große Unterschiede zw. Samsung und Micron. 930..950 wäre nice to have.
Dito gibts auch bei der R7 den Unterschied, das Samsung? net so gut geht.


----------



## Derrman (2. Januar 2020)

...hast du dir die Frameraten angeschaut, so spielt doch kein Mensch ?  Konsole schafft meistens viel mehr, sogar die PS1.  

btw. GTX1080Ti ist in ca. 70% aller Benchmarks auf "GameGPU" vor VII (4K). Nur mal so zu deiner Info, da helfen die vier cherry-picks leider auch nicht.

Тесты видеокарт и игр, обзоры , новости мира игр и IT технологий.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2020)

Derrman schrieb:


> ...hast du dir die Frameraten angeschaut, so spielt doch kein Mensch ?  Konsole schafft meistens viel mehr, sogar die PS1.
> 
> btw. GTX1080Ti ist in ca. 70% aller Benchmarks auf "GameGPU" vor VII (4K). Nur mal so zu deiner Info, da helfen die vier cherry-picks leider auch nicht.
> 
> Тесты видеокарт и игр, обзоры , новости мира игр и IT технологий.


....... Ich dachte man hätte dich endlich gebannt....... [emoji2959]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Der Kollege hat nur nen Moni ohne FS/Gs und kann net unter 60fps.

In Post#6571 hatte ich mal vorgerechnet das man von 35fps leicht auf 49fps kommt. Reicht mit FS in einem nonShooter dicke aus.
Und falls man wirklich mal nen AAA-Shooter spielen möchte, sollte man bei BF5 nachschauen.
Frostbite ist nach wie vor ideal.(57,8x1,39=80,3fps@TB0,90+h2o)


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Januar 2020)

Gut möglich dass sich der Pciex Stecker vom NT getrennt hat. Hat mir einer geraten. Nachgesehen und alles vollgestopft mit Kabeln wo Platz war dass man es nicht mal sieht.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Oder das alte NT ist zu schwach gewesen und hat etwas gelitten.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Januar 2020)

Ist und war immer selbes NT BeQuiet Dark Power Pro zu 650 Watz


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Da könnte man ja höchstens die 20A-Kabel mit den 25A-Kabeln verwechselt haben.
Würde mal ins Handbuch schauen, Was genau an welchem Kreis dran hängt.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. Januar 2020)

Die Karte im Rechner von einen Freund zu testen kann auch nicht schwer sein.
Dann weiß man gleich ob die funktioniert oder nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Januar 2020)

Werde ich heute zum shop bringen und dort testen lassen. Austausch billige pci express karte muss bis zur CES 20 reichen


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

Schade um die Karte, wohl möglich dann wieder eine Radeon VII weniger... ;(


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Das ist wohl momentan Querbeet so. Im Turingthread hats auch 2 Leute erwischt.
Zum Glück haben ja Alle inclusive Atir noch Garantie.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten meiner Vega VII Front
> 
> Erst X470 Mainboard Gigabyte Gaming 7 Aorus WiFi defekt und heute früh beim Einschalten kein Signal mehr. Das Neue X570 MSI Gaming Pro Carbon Wifi sagt Debug Led unter Vga leuchtet rot.
> Beim Einschalten leuchtet Hd Led für 2 Sekunden und dann findet Monitor kein Signal!! Und auch ins Bios komme ich nicht rein. Ist nicht möglich umd bereits einiges probiert:
> ...



Übel, wünsche dir ein gutes gelingen bei der Fehlersuche/Abwicklung. Hab heute auch nen Marathon hinter mir, den HTPC zu montieren ist immer ne Krankheit und das Biostar Board ist auch ziemlich seltsam.
Schnauze eigentlich voll erstmal, aber morgen stehen noch zwei Rechner an....



DARPA schrieb:


> Mein daily Setting 2045/1200
> 
> UHD
> noAA/2x/4x/8x
> ...




Ja sollte drin sein.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2020)

Derrman schrieb:


> ...hast du dir die Frameraten angeschaut, so spielt doch kein Mensch ?  Konsole schafft meistens viel mehr, sogar die PS1.
> 
> btw. GTX1080Ti ist in ca. 70% aller Benchmarks auf "GameGPU" vor VII (4K). Nur mal so zu deiner Info, da helfen die vier cherry-picks leider auch nicht.
> 
> Тесты видеокарт и игр, обзоры , новости мира игр и IT технологий.


ICH spiele so und bin selbst damit wahrscheinlich besser als du mit 144.
Was interessiert mich gamegpu? Ich hab schon locker dreißig benches von denen versucht nach zu stellen und bin jedes einzelne mal schneller gewesen als die Ergebnisse dort. Also warum sollte ich darauf was geben? Die Ergebnisse von PCGH passen da deutlich besser, da sind es nur einstelliger Prozente Abweichung zu meinen Messungen daheim.

btw. Dein wievielter Nick ist das inzwischen?
Nicht falsch verstehen, von mir aus kannst du hunderte anlegen, es interessiert mich einfach gerade mal.

@alle die hier wirklich her gehören
Danke für eure Antworten. Ich denke dann wird es doch nochmal eine Radeon VII, wenn auch diesmal nur zum spielen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Bitte net falsch verstehen, das war nur ne Meinung dazu, wenns unbedingt JETZT sein muss.(x)
Wer warten kann ist eindeutig besser dran, weils doch mit 7nm+ nen großen Schritt bei der Performance geben wird.(50%?)

(x) falls man ne R7 seeehr günstig erwerben kann (z.Bsp bei ebay incl. Waterblock)
Radeon VII mit EK Waterblock in Bayern - Vierkirchen | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
AMD Vegas Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 Grafikkarte #7287 in Muenchen - Maxvorstadt | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
(falls man net in der Cyberweek für 519€ zugeschlagen hat)


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2020)

Ganz ehrlich... die Anzeigen sind mir beide zu suspekt. 
Die eine kommt ohne original backplate, an der wurde also gebastelt.
Die andere gibt's zu kaufen im Hinterhof vom Hauptbahnhof bei einem Shop der mir erzählen möchte dass der Hersteller (müsste ja AMD sein) die Karte auf Wasserkühlung von EK umgebaut hat. 
Da halte ich lieber Abstand. Dennoch danke.

Das mit dem warten auf Big Navi ist so eine Sache. Das sie vorgestellt wird ist wahrscheinlich, aber nicht sicher und selbst wenn, kann es danach noch Monate dauern bis sie in den Handel kommt, oder gar verfügbar ist. Wie war das noch gleich bei Vega?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Logisch, wäre mir NEU auch lieber. (Hersteller könnte auch der Shop sein)

Das Ärgerliche ist doch, das Einige sich net in der Cyberweek zu nem Kauf durchringen konnten.(gilt auch bei den XFX+MSi bei Navi) Da hätte man zu Weihnachten schon gamen können.

Jetzt zu sagen ein Kauf zum heutigen Preis ist sinnvoll, fällt dann immer schwer.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Januar 2020)

SHOP hat Radeon 7 in 2 verschiedenen Stationen. 1x gar Acad Neue Rechner Station getestet. Selbes wie bei mir am Rechner. Kein Bild! Grafikkarte somit defekt.

Warten auf Big Navi im Februar.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi Sorry!!! Ganz vergessen, so viel Stress die letzten Tage, Frau ist 30 geworden..uh was ein Aufwand 

Hier noch die Aida64 GPGPU, falls du noch brauchst: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Januar 2020)

Wie gesagt Meine Radeon VII Schrott und einige RTX 2080TI im Turing sind auch übern Jordan
Gleiches Bild wie bei mir
Nun NEUE XFX Radeon 7 KOMMEN lassen oder einer RX 5700 XT

Aber die Preise sind doch extrem hoch bei uns und 8GB möchte ich nicht da Big Navi dann gekauft wird.
Am 06 Jannuar 23 Uhr ist CES Event und da wird mal wohl von Big Navi reden, aber dies kann dauern und dauern und dauern,- oder AMD überrascht und Releast März 2020

PS:
Bestellt habe ich die damalige Radeon VII Sapphire über Amazon EU


----------



## Eyren (4. Januar 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Gurdi Sorry!!! Ganz vergessen, so viel Stress die letzten Tage, Frau ist 30 geworden..uh was ein Aufwand
> 
> Hier noch die Aida64 GPGPU, falls du noch brauchst:
> 
> ...



Erstmal Gratulation an die Frau! Meine wird bald 60 was glaubst du was da abgehen wird..... hätte ich nicht schon ne Glatze würden mir die Haare ausfallen.


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Meine wird bald 60



Da wird ja mindestens SOWAS fällig:
(oder Gutschein für BigNavi)


----------



## Eyren (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hoffe meine Frau wird dieses "Schmuckstück" niemals sehen....


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Geiz net so!

Das ist schlecht für das Karma.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Januar 2020)

Typisch Asiaten halt


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Gemessen an den Corsair-Geschichten für Ram+AiO+Gehäuselüfter passt die Süsse doch ganz gut.
Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB PLATINUM SE White - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
Corsair LL Series LL120 RGB 3er Pack 120x120x25mm 2200 U/min 35.9 dB(A) schwarz/weiß
16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO weiß DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U)

Fehlt nur noch ein hübsches weisses Showcase.
In Win 101 weiß ab €'*'64,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Und die Mutti/Tochter ist glücklich.

Es muss halt zur Handtasche/Tapete/Smartphone passen.


----------



## JSXShadow (5. Januar 2020)

Ihr geht ja ab  Meine bevorzugt ohne Bling und hat einfach nur nen Surface erhalten, wollte sie schon immer und gut ist


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Schau mal EVGA im Navithread an, der hat ein sehr hübsches Black Jonsbo. 
Da wäre dann passend für den Anhang so eine White Edition.

und
Der Cracky hat gestern wieder sein Blaues Case liebevoll umarmt,
net zu vergessen sein Rotes.

Wenn man mit der Hardware net mehr groß optimieren kann, 
gehts halt an die Optik, um noch einen drauf zu setzen.
(statt dem 51. Paar Sneaker)

edit:
Z.Bsp. der Schlumpf von Gurdi würde so richtig gut in einem Focus G Blue zur Geltung kommen.
Fractal Design Focus G blau ab €' '49,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Evtl. noch mit Riser vertikal einbauen. (Er hat ja jetzt noch das Board + i7 übrig)


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Januar 2020)

Falls über Amazon.eu damals gekauft, muss dann auch über Amazon Verkauft werden oder genügt auch nur Versand über Amazon beim Austausch der Defekten Radeon Seven.
Dank Euch!

@All
@Gurdi

Eine 5700 XT kostet mir um die  440 bis 465 Euro 
Etwas Zuviel des Guten, erstens da nur 8GB und nur kurz bei mir bleiben sollte.
Da lieber bei Gutschrift eine Navi Big abstauben um dann endlich zufrieden zu sein mit 4K

Oder eine 5700 XT Pulse, oder gar RX Referenz aber ist über Amazon auch zu teuer und dann in 1,5 bis 3 Monaten wieder verkaufen ? 
Dies bringt es auch kaum,- hoffe AMD überrascht uns morgen und veröffentlicht Navi 21 zeitnah.


----------



## Eyren (5. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gemessen an den Corsair-Geschichten für Ram+AiO+Gehäuselüfter passt die Süsse doch ganz gut.
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB PLATINUM SE White - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
> Corsair LL Series LL120 RGB 3er Pack 120x120x25mm 2200 U/min 35.9 dB(A) schwarz/weiß
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO weiß DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U)
> ...



Meine Frau steht auf schwarz .... zum Glück. 

Außerdem bin ich nicht geizig! Gab dieses Wochenende meine Eltern besucht diese wohnen 300km entfernt. Und was habe ich getan? Direkt mit Vater in den örtlichen Mediamarkt gefahren und ein Laptop gekauft.


Für mich damit ich abends was zutun habe!

Und weil ich garnichtnix geizig bin darf meine Frau den Laptop benutzen während ich am PC sitze! 

Ich bin so ein guter Mensch ein Platz im Himmel ist mir sicher.


----------



## Edelhamster (5. Januar 2020)

Gerade eben erst gesehen, für den "Wattman-OC-Bug" auf der VII gibt es, zumindest für Leute die Ihre Karte unter Wasser betreiben, einen simplen Workaround -> Einfach den Lüfter im WattMan auf 100% stellen.

Löst das neuliche Problem bei mir reproduzierbar. Manchmal kann es so einfach sein..


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich bin so ein guter Mensch ein Platz im Himmel ist mir sicher.



Halleluja!


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Falls über Amazon.eu damals gekauft, muss dann auch über Amazon Verkauft werden oder genügt auch nur Versand über Amazon beim Austausch der Defekten Radeon Seven.
> Dank Euch!
> 
> @All
> ...


5700er und dann flashen.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi eine 5700 bekomme ich nicht unter 400 Euro 
und Flashen zwecks Garantie möchte ich nicht unbedingt, bei meinem Glück derzeit auch nicht wirklich anratsam.

Nun, dauert es bis zum Navi 21 Release bis zu 2 Monate, sollte ich mit Übergangskarte auch auskommen.
Sollte es aber wirklich Spätsommer bis gar Herbst 2020 werden wird es wohl die:

a) AORUS Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G

b) Sapphire 5700 Nitro+ OC


Denn eine Radeon VII dürfte Amazon nicht mehr besitzen und nach dem Desaster sagt meine Frau sollte ich mir keine mehr holen.
Schauen was Amazon.eu heute zur RMA sagt,- oder ob gar eine Gutschrift anbietet.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2020)

Hast Du überhaupt schonmal TrixxBoost bei 4k verwendet?

Warum dann als erste Wahl ne komische Aorus, die kein TB nutzen kann.
Außerdem ist der Kühler der Nitro besser.
(die Pulse ist net zu empfehlen wg. der Lüftergeräusche)

Bei nem TV, der kein Freesync kann, wird man TrixxBoost sicher auf 0,80 bis 0,75 runternehmen müssen.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Januar 2020)

Ja, Trixx Boost hatte ich mir mal angesehen, Bei Metro Exodus und Resident Evil Remake.
Sowie Tomb Raider... Frames steigen doch bemerkbar an.

AORUS Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G review - Introduction


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2020)

Was war bisher Dein Hauptproblem, jo die Temps. Da würde ich doch bei der nächsten Graka hinschauen.
(sowohl bei Vega als auch Seven warst Du immer im Temp.limit)

Die einzig interessanten Zahlen sind Hotspot und dB bei 185W.
Am Negativ-Bsp. der Strixx sieht man, das dB alleine noch NIX besagen.(Hotspot102°C)
(die Nitro-dB sind noch mit Werkseinstellung, lassen aber Potential erahnen)

Bei der Nitro kann man die Lü. austauschen und ggf. sich von Sapphire neue schicken lassen.(kostenlos)
(Kühler und Lü. sind auch größer)


----------



## Edelhamster (6. Januar 2020)

Atir, mit seinen beiden linken Händen, könnte sich auch vom KingMod-Team bei Caseking eine Radeon VII auf AiO umbauen lassen


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Januar 2020)

Der braucht als erstes mal ein vernünftiges Case und nicht so einen Thermaltake Müll.
Da fängt es ja schon an, ständig mit Lüftern zu experimentieren bringt halt auch nichts, wenn das Case vom Airflow schon beschizzen ist. Ich meine gut, wir alle haben schon Lehrgeld bezahlt, ich habe damals eine 6800 Gainward Goes Like Hell beleidigt mit meinen Dremel Umbau, beim nächsten mal war ich vorsichtiger. Nur wer so resistent gegen Beratung ist, was soll man da noch viel helfen?! Heute mit den ganzen Anleitungen im Netz, da kann selbst meine Schwester Hardware modifizieren und die hat daran eigentlich Null Interesse.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2020)

Kenn jemand eine Software mit der ich den Status von ECC auf dem Speicher auslesen kann?


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Januar 2020)

Heute wird Amazon benachrichtigt zwecks RMA. Möchte gern das Geld Retour und dann, da kein Big Navi in Zukunft kommt, wird entschieden welche 5700 (XT) Karte.

Ausser Amazon Eu besteht darauf mir die defekte VII zu ersetzen mit der XFX VII von NR INFO.

Besser wäre allemal der Kaufbetrag aufs Konto Retournieren.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der braucht als erstes mal ein vernünftiges Case und nicht so einen Thermaltake Müll.



Bei "Müll" und Gehäuse fallen mir LC Power und Bequiet ein, aber nicht Thermaltake. Belehrst du mich eventuell?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2020)

@ATIR290 
Bei dir hat man ein wenig das Gefühl dass das timing evtl. kein Zufall sein muss.

Edit
Sorry für den doppelpost, ist in Hektik mit dem Smartphone passiert.


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Januar 2020)

Nun wie meinst du dies... dass das NT einen weg hatte, sprich hat. Aber das X470 Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 ging ja öfters mal Schrott.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Januar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei "Müll" und Gehäuse fallen mir LC Power und Bequiet ein, aber nicht Thermaltake. Belehrst du mich eventuell?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Sein View 27 hat vorn einen schlechten Airflow (wie viele neuere Case auch) und da es dank des durchsichtigen Flügel oben auch zu. Da nur 1 Lüfter die Luft hinter rausdrückt (auch noch durch ein Gitter), ist es eher ein Wakü Case.
Ich halte von solch Cases rein gar nichts, ist eine Design Saune (eine häßliche auch noch) mehr nicht.


@ATIR290

Wenn du eh weißt dass das Gigabyte Board gern himmelt, warum kaufst du es dann?!


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Januar 2020)

Dies habe ich im Netz gefunden,- und war komplett NEU der komplette Rechner und wollte RGB und Giagybyte damals im Mai 2018


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2020)

Ist ja jetzt auch nicht mehr wichtig.

Woran machst du fest welche 5700XT es wird? Ich mein, sind ja schon alle Modelle auf dem Markt und Daten vorhanden. Du musst doch schon einen Favoriten haben, oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (7. Januar 2020)

#6792 ff
wg. 4k ist net jede Graka sinnvoll, 425€ sollte man schon ausgeben: Stand HEUTE
8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Der Rest sollte von Atir in einem eigenen Kaufberatungsthread geklärt werden.

PS:
Eigentlich ist AMD selbst dran Schuld, das solche "heissen" nonTechnikversteher die Grakas schrotten.
NV regelt viel rigoroser bei hohen Temps ab.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Januar 2020)

Amazon Kontaktiert und Vollen Preis wird mir sobald Grafikkarte im Magazin eintrifft rückerstattet  )

PS:
Karte Radeon VII wurde in 2 PC getestet und jeweils wie bei mir immer KEIN Bild!
Damit dürfte der Defekt bestätigt sein.


----------



## hks1981 (7. Januar 2020)

Na dann Glückwunsch und investiere gut in eine RX5700XT. Empfehlen kann ich die Sapphire Nitro wie auch die MSI Gaming X und die Dragon! Alles sehr gute Karten mit ordentlicher Power und sehr guten Lüftern.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2020)

Jemand hier ne Idee wie ich eine 4Pin Lüfter am besten und günstigsten physich drosseln kann? Ein 4 Pin Anschluss steht mir leider nicht zur verfügung, daher ist der an nem Molex abgezwackt.


----------



## Eyren (8. Januar 2020)

Würde glatt mal einen davon einlöten:

%category-title% Shop >> Guenstig online kaufen

Dann kannste dir die Dinger sogar Regeln.

Und bevor mir jetzt jemand was von induktiven Widerständen und div. Spannungen bei Lastzuständen erklärt hier noch eine Anleitung für "in schön und professionell."

Modding-FAQ


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch und investiere gut in eine RX5700XT. Empfehlen kann ich die Sapphire Nitro wie auch die MSI Gaming X und die Dragon! Alles sehr gute Karten mit ordentlicher Power und sehr guten Lüftern.


Devil [emoji49] meinst du bestimmt [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> #6792 ff
> wg. 4k ist net jede Graka sinnvoll, 425€ sollte man schon ausgeben: Stand HEUTE
> 8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> Der Rest sollte von Atir in einem eigenen Kaufberatungsthread geklärt werden.
> ...


Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall die Spezial Edition kaufen [emoji6]

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT




Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Würde glatt mal einen davon einlöten:
> 
> %category-title% Shop >> Guenstig online kaufen
> 
> ...



Gibts nicht was eleganteres.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibts nicht was eleganteres.


Aqua Computer Quadro für PWM-Lüfter ab €'*'39,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall die Spezial Edition kaufen [emoji6]


Hast Recht, für 4k sollte man net mit 35€ geizen, und
Sieht auch nicer aus! [emoji6]


----------



## Eyren (8. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Aqua Computer Quadro für PWM-Lüfter ab €'*'39,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland





Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibts nicht was eleganteres.



Quadro ist elegant aber kostet 39€

Nen Poti kostet dich keine Ahnung 1€-10€


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

Die Quadro hat Er dann doch fürs Leben, und kann alle Lüfter+RGB ansteuern.
(gerade bei 3900x+R7 eigentlich kein Preispunkt; evtl. gibts ja mit BigNavi auch noch ein Showcase)


----------



## Eyren (8. Januar 2020)

Natürlich hast du recht RX. Quadro oder Commander Pro oder was es da alles gibt ist die paar € aufjedenfall Wert. 

Gerade die Corsairlösung mit der dazugehörigen Software feiere ich und regel damit meine Eingabegeräte und meine Wasserkühlung. 

Trotzdem sollte man halt überlegen ob man für nur einen Lüfter nun 40€ ausgibt oder 1€.

Wenn Gurdi z.b. fix 7V anlegen will reicht auch ein einfacher Widerstand am Molex angelötet. Ist dann unsichtbar kostet im Centbereich und erfüllt die Aufgabe.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

im Angebot
Nitrip DC-DC-Spannungswandler Multi-Output-Abwaertsstromversorgungsmodul 12 V auf 3,3 V/5 V/12 V: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft
oder Versandkostenfrei
Beauneo Wasserdicht Spannungswandler Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Januar 2020)

5700 XT Nitro Limited für 459 euro
Oder eine Referenz 5700 für 346 euro....

Schwieriger Fall vor Allem zwecks 4K Monitor aber mittels TrixxBoost sollte es möglich sein.

Und hoffe das nicht !! das BeQuiet  Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt  das Mainboard und dann die Radeon VII zerstört hat.


----------



## gbm31 (8. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 5700 XT Nitro Limited für 459 euro
> Oder eine Referenz 5700 für 346 euro...



Dafür gibt es den NAVI Laberthread. Hier geht es um die Radeon VII.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> im Angebot
> Nitrip DC-DC-Spannungswandler Multi-Output-Abwaertsstromversorgungsmodul 12 V auf 3,3 V/5 V/12 V: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft
> oder Versandkostenfrei
> Beauneo Wasserdicht Spannungswandler Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Das Nitrip Teil sieht Smart aus, Danke! Da kann ich mir schön die Ausgangsspannung aussuchen. 
Es geht um meinen HTPC, da iss nix mit aufwendiger Lüftersteuerung, das Teil Platz aus allen Nähten aktuell 

Die 5700er brauch etwas Zuluft, ich hab da zwei separater Luftkreise quasi ausgebaut. Ich mach mal paar Bilder wenn ich das Teil einbaue. 
Das zammelige Biostart Board hat EINEN ganzen Lüfteranschluss frei....
In der Beschreibung standen zwei drin, an einem hängt aber schlauer weiße der Chipsatzlüfter.
130 tacken und dann nur einen freien PWM


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

Bei dem X570GT finde ich die Lage von der M2 auch etwas ungünstig, da kann ein Kühlkörper net schaden.
(bekommt die warme Luft von der Graka ab)

Hast Du Dir da noch extra nen 3600 gegönnt wg. 4,0 ?


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Nitrip Teil sieht Smart aus, Danke! Da kann ich mir schön die Ausgangsspannung aussuchen.
> Es geht um meinen HTPC, da iss nix mit aufwendiger Lüftersteuerung, das Teil Platz aus allen Nähten aktuell
> 
> Die 5700er brauch etwas Zuluft, ich hab da zwei separater Luftkreise quasi ausgebaut. Ich mach mal paar Bilder wenn ich das Teil einbaue.
> ...


Dann nimmste halt Arctics PST-Lüfter. Da kannst dann fünf Stück über einen einzigen Anschluss steuern. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (9. Januar 2020)

So wie ich es verstehe will Gurdi aber zwei Luftströme haben. Also Lüfter 1 bläst mit 30.000 RPM rein während Lüfter 2 mit 100 RPM rausbläst.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei dem X570GT finde ich die Lage von der M2 auch etwas ungünstig, da kann ein Kühlkörper net schaden.
> (bekommt die warme Luft von der Graka ab)
> 
> Hast Du Dir da noch extra nen 3600 gegönnt wg. 4,0 ?



Ich hatte Kompatibilitätsprobleme und musste dann umdisponieren. Der HTPC sollte eigentlich den Skylake bekommen, das Board passte aber nicht wegen Besonderheiten des HTPC Gehäuses(Der Grafikslot MUSS ganz oben lieben in meinem HTPC).

Ich hab jetzt ein Biostar 570GT UTAX verbaut, mit 16 GB Gskill TridentZ(Vollbestückung, 3600 CL16) mit nem 3600er gepaart mit dem Wraith Prism vom 3900er(der den übrigens Problemlos Silent kühlt bei 1500Umdrehungen)
Einziges Problem ist, das ich nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse zur Verfügung habe. Die Navi trennt das Case quasi in der Mitte, somit habe in einen Luftkreis für CPU und Board(Ringförmig) und für die Navi eigentlich eine Separate Zuluft Links die dann vom Radialdesign raus befördert wird.


----------



## sifusanders (9. Januar 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Gerade eben erst gesehen, für den "Wattman-OC-Bug" auf der VII gibt es, zumindest für Leute die Ihre Karte unter Wasser betreiben, einen simplen Workaround -> Einfach den Lüfter im WattMan auf 100% stellen.
> 
> Löst das neuliche Problem bei mir reproduzierbar. Manchmal kann es so einfach sein..



Oh man nice, dass Du darauf gestoßen bist. Habe bisher immer mpt verwendet


----------



## BladeTNT (10. Januar 2020)

So Leute, neuer Treiber ist da 
Konnte ich ohne Probleme drüber installieren incl mit Werkseinstellung zurück setzen   

*Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.1.1 Optional*


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Treiber läuft bei mir unauffällig auf beiden System, bisher.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ...oder gar RX Referenz aber ist über Amazon auch zu teuer und dann in 1,5 bis 3 Monaten wieder verkaufen ?



Die Referenz ist ne Super Wahl, so schön leise.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2020)

Bereits bestellt und auf den Weg zu mir
die RX 5700 Pulse Ohne! XT

Bis Big Navi sollte jene mit Trixx-Boost ausreichen.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Januar 2020)

Big Navi wird auch nichts für dich sein.
Die wird das Case wieder aufheizen und dann in ihrer eigenen Abwärme koch bis die Karte so wie die Seven draufgeht.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2020)

Lüfter und alle Led liefen normal,
da ist die GPU gebrickt,- aber Amazon schickt die Karte zum Händler und sagt Bescheid.
Falls Sapphire dies überhaupt macht... da GPU eben EOL ist.

Wurde mir halt gesagt. da Amazon wollte das ich ein Ticket beim Hersteller eröffne.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

normal=90°C Innentemp.?
(bei 110°C Hotspot)

Jeder, der was von normalen Temps erzählt soll mal nen ValleyLoop >1/2h 
mit ordentlichen Settings (4k+4xMSAA) zeigen.
(GPU-Z+Screenshot)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Lüfter und alle Led liefen normal,
> da ist die GPU gebrickt,- aber Amazon schickt die Karte zum Händler und sagt Bescheid.
> Falls Sapphire dies überhaupt macht... da GPU eben EOL ist.
> 
> Wurde mir halt gesagt. da Amazon wollte das ich ein Ticket beim Hersteller eröffne.


Welches Case haste eigentlich? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Er hat ein Thermaltake View 27 mit geschlossener Front.
Die Belüftung erfolgt über die seitl. Schlitze.(ähnlich der silent Gehäuse)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-radeon-vii-laberthread-671.html#post10150627


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Lüfter und alle Led liefen normal,
> da ist die GPU gebrickt,- aber Amazon schickt die Karte zum Händler und sagt Bescheid.
> Falls Sapphire dies überhaupt macht... da GPU eben EOL ist.
> 
> Wurde mir halt gesagt. da Amazon wollte das ich ein Ticket beim Hersteller eröffne.



Mach dir nix draus, mein TV hat sich heute in Rauch aufgelöst. Keine Ahnung wieso, ging einfach aus das Teil und war Tot.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Januar 2020)

Na, dann sind wir schon zu zweit
Pulse sollte morgen oder Dienstag eintreffen
Kommt aus (D) Hannover  ((


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2020)

Putzig,
und in Hannover hatten se keine Special!?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

So ich hatte meine Kühlung ja nach dem Umbau gedreht so das quasi die AIO aus dem Gehäuse ansaugt und nach vorne raus transportiert.
Das hat sich als ******* erwiesen. Ich hab nun mit viel Aufwand wieder alles gedreht und noch einige kleine Bugs beseitigt in der Konstruktion, nun läuft alles tutti.
Das neue Board ist wirklich sehr fein in der Lüftersteuerung, ich kann alles haarklein koppeln an diverse Sensoren und an zwei selbst verlegte. Traumhaft. GPU hat jetzt wieder hervorragenden Temps und auch der 3900X freut sich über frischluft und einen Luftkanal von 4x140mm


----------



## JI_4E (13. Januar 2020)

Ich bin ja eigentlich an einer RX5700 interessiert. Jetzt hat mir mein Kollege seine Radeon VII angeboten, noch genug Restgarantie, 300 Euro für mich. Was meint ihr? Die VII nehmen? Oder doch die RX5700?


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Januar 2020)

Für 300 ganz klar die Seven.
Einen Morpheus II drauf, dann ist die Seven leise und mehr Leistung als eine 5700 hat sie sowieso.


----------



## JI_4E (13. Januar 2020)

Und wenn man sie nicht umbaut? Dann lieber RX?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

Für 300 natürlich die VII.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2020)

JI_4E schrieb:


> Und wenn man sie nicht umbaut? Dann lieber RX?


Also wenn du sie gar nicht willst, ich würde mich wohl ganz selbstlos opfern. :grins:
(Allerdings erst nächsten Monat. Diesen Monat habe ich mein Budget bereits ausgeschöpft.)

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

Für 300 würd ich die auch in den HTPC knallen


----------



## JI_4E (13. Januar 2020)

Die Meinungen gehen da ja stark auseinander was die VII betrifft


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Januar 2020)

Stock kann ich die Karte einfach nicht ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen, dafür ist der Kühler einfach zu schlecht (meiner Meinung).


----------



## JI_4E (13. Januar 2020)

Hab ich mir eigentlich schon gedacht. Liest man leider viel zu oft.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

Hat wer ne Spieleempfehlung für mich? Hab endlich mal meinen Gamepass aktiviert, hab Metro, Gears5, Borderlands 3 sowie Outer Worlds zur Auswahl. Was lohnt sich?


----------



## wuchzael (13. Januar 2020)

Von der Auswahl wohl am ehesten Metro. Hab ich damals mit Gamepass angespielt und fand es sehr sehr geil. Allerdings ist der MS Store das allerletzte (Vollbild is wohl nicht so deren Stärke, das sieht man ja auch bei Forza). Aber Story, Atmosphäre und Grafik sind wirklich gut  

Bei Gears fand ich das TAA gerade noch akzeptabel (ähnlich wie bei RDR2), das Gameplay etwas eintönig - max. 2h gespielt. Bei Outer Worlds erschlagen dich TAA Matsch, chromatic aberration und anderer üblicher Unreal-Murks (TAA deaktivieren in der engine.ini führte bei mir zu Grafikfehlern), fand ich aber sonst vom Setting her ganz nice. Borderlands 3 habe ich wegen des Settings gar nicht erst getestet.


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

Naja dem TAA Match kann man ja ganz gut mit RIS entgegenwirken. Metro hab ich auch schon angespielt ein paar Stunden, scheint nicht übel zu sein aber so richtig  gepackt hat mich das Setting noch nicht. Läuft aber erste Sahne von der Engine her wenn man den Gamemurks aus lässt.


----------



## JI_4E (14. Januar 2020)

YouTube

Scheint ja aber mit UV ganz akzeptabel zu laufen oder?

Nach dem UV von Cracky ist sogar mein Lüfter von meinem Fanatec Lenkrad lauter


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

JI_4E schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Scheint ja aber mit UV ganz akzeptabel zu laufen oder?
> 
> Nach dem UV von Cracky ist sogar mein Lüfter von meinem Fanatec Lenkrad lauter



Man kriegt die ohne Probleme leise, alles eine Frage des Settings. Für den Preis trimmt man sich die einfach auf 200Watt ASIC oder niedriger und fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Januar 2020)

XFX Vega VII mehrfache Defekte | ComputerBase Forum

Selbe Probleme wie ich.
Kann dies wirklich an den X570-er Boards liegen,- oder gar PCI-Express 4.0
3x geschrottete Karten …


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Januar 2020)

Ach bitte nicht schon wieder.
Der User aus dem CB Forum hat da selbst zu viel herum gedoktert (Riser Kabel können Karten beschädigen und die Seven mag nicht jedes Riser Kabel, spreche da aus Erfahrung) und hat dann auch noch eine Karte bekommen die schon einen Weg hatte (wenn ich schon lese verbogene Slotblende, da gab es halt schon eine sehr ungünstige Krafteinwirkung).

Wir hier auf der Arbeit haben seit es die 7 gibt 10 Karten im Einsatz davon rendern auch 6 Karten gern mal mehrere Tage am Stück (wenn ein größeres Projekt ansteht) und die Karten haben nie Probleme gemacht.

Meine Frau hat selbst von Anfang an ein 570 Mainboard (gut kein Gigabyte, da wir beide diesen Hersteller meiden) aber auch hier gab es keine relevanten Probleme (paar Kleinigkeiten wie es so üblich ist bei einer neuen Plattform).
Es sind schon tausende 570 Bretter verkauft worden, und wenn es da was gäbe, dann würden die nicht nur die Seven schrotten, sondern auch andere Karten.


----------



## JI_4E (14. Januar 2020)

Mein Kollege hat mir auch grad erzählt das es eine XFX ist, naja am Ende sind se eh alle gleich.

Bei mir würde die Karte auf nem X470 Board laufen.

Das einzigste was mich bissl abschreckt ist das die Karte EOL ist, bei MF gibts die ja noch aber für 500+ Geld im Abverkauf.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

Ich hab auch eine Gigabyte Board und hab sogar versucht die Karte so zu hacken das die mit PCIEx 4.0 läuft. Geschrottet hat es die Karte nicht, funktioniert hat es leider aber auch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So ich hatte meine Kühlung ja nach dem Umbau gedreht so das quasi die AIO aus dem Gehäuse ansaugt und nach vorne raus transportiert.
> Das hat sich als ******* erwiesen. Ich hab nun mit viel Aufwand wieder alles gedreht und noch einige kleine Bugs beseitigt in der Konstruktion, nun läuft alles tutti.
> Das neue Board ist wirklich sehr fein in der Lüftersteuerung, ich kann alles haarklein koppeln an diverse Sensoren und an zwei selbst verlegte. Traumhaft. GPU hat jetzt wieder hervorragenden Temps und auch der 3900X freut sich über frischluft und einen Luftkanal von 4x140mm



Das wäre auch die Empfehlung im Liquidbereich gewesen. 1 von 2 AiO als OUT geht nur bei fettem Luftüberschuss ala Shadow mit 3x Bodenlüftern zusätzlich. 
Was schätzt Du, wie das Delta bei Luft In vs. Out von der AiO ist?
Sollte ja nur ca. 5-6°C sein durch das P+P. (Zi.24°C -->30°C zur Graka)
Dann kommt auch wieder kühle Luft und sogar mehr als vor dem Umbau bei der Graka an.
(mal z.Vgl. Atir hat nur 2x120 hinter ner geschlossenen Front)


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Januar 2020)

Wer ungefair weiß was er tut, passiert auch nichts.
Ich habe auch schon dinge mit der Hardware getan, wo andere den Kopf geschüttelt haben (damals bei der 7950 GX2 Volt Mod, Kühlerböden geschliffen, usw...) Mein längstes Projekt war ein 2600K der mit 4,8 GHZ läuft (wollte einfach wissen wie lange die CPU das mitmacht), die Komi läuft heute noch im Rechner meines Neffen ohne da jemals wieder Volt nachgeregelt zu haben. Und die CPU läuft mit 1,5V und das schon seit Jahren (müssten mittlerweile 6 sein). Hardware hält schon einiges aus, muss sie auch. Als ich noch bei einen EDV Händler gearbeitet habe, haben wir mehrere Rechner, Notebooks pro Woche zur Reparatur bekommen, da waren die abenteuerlichsten Sachen dabei, CPU & GPU Kühler mit Kabelbinder und oder Holzschrauben befestigt, Mainboards ins Case geklebt (PU Schaum machts möglich ), abgeklemmte Lüfter beim Netzteil (unsachgemäß geöffnet und dann mit einen Seitenschneider die Kabel durchtrennt), usw....
Die Hardware hats meistens überlebt und ich bin mir sicher damals hat die Hardware nicht so viel ausgehalten wie heute, da es damals weniger Schutzfunktionen. Heute gibt es halt das Internet und viele viele Hardware Foren und da beschweren sich nur jene bei denen was nicht stimmt. Da kommt man dann schnell zum Schluss, Produkt XY ist totaler Müll, dabei werden davon tausende Einheiten verkauft und die Hersteller haben absolut kein Interesse dass da Hausnummer 33% Rückläufer sind. Die Teile müssen zumindest so lange funktionieren wie es die gesetzliche Garantie vorsieht, dementsprechend wird gebaut.
Da setzten sich viele Ingenieure zusammen und grübeln darüber nach wie man das so effizient und billig umsetzen kann, schließlich wollen da einige daran verdienen (Hersteller, Großhändler, Einzelhändler).

Ich schreibe in letzter Zeit auch wenig in Foren.
Zumal habe ich wenig Zeit, zum anderen läuft alles und kleine Problemchen wie zickige Treiber oder zickiges Bios erwähne ich nicht. Das wird wieder zurückgespielt und fertig.
Meine alte 1080 TI dürfte auch nicht mehr laufen, da ist ein Accelero IV drauf mit dem Kühler auf der Rückseite, doch die Karte läuft wie am ersten Tag und das mit 2050 MHZ.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

JI_4E schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mir mein Kollege seine Radeon VII angeboten, noch genug Restgarantie, 300 Euro für mich. Was meint ihr? Die VII nehmen?





Gurdi schrieb:


> Man kriegt die ohne Probleme leise, alles eine Frage des Settings. Für den Preis trimmt man sich die einfach auf 200Watt ASIC oder niedriger und fertig.



Bei 300€ zzgl. Ghettomod kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-overclocking-undervolting-7.html#post9732819
Falls dann der Hotspot noch zu warm ist trotz 200W-Begrenzung, könnte man die Schrauben bei der GPU noch mittels Plaste-U-Scheiben ein mue straffer anziehen.
Eigentlich nur darauf achten, das die Graka net mit TJunction 110°C läuft.
Fps-Limit und TrixxBoost bei 4k helfen auch.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine Gigabyte Board und hab sogar versucht die Karte so zu hacken das die mit PCIEx 4.0 läuft. Geschrottet hat es die Karte nicht, funktioniert hat es leider aber auch nicht.


Schade!
Aber der Versuch wars wert, wenn mal die Workstation 4.0 vs. 3.0 bei Igor sieht.
PCI-Express 4.0 vs. 3.0 im Test – Vorteil oder Gleichstand? Echte Workloads sorgen ab und zu fuer Aha-Momente! | Praxistest – igor sLAB
(ist zwar nur das Navi Pendant aber immerhin)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

Ich hab meine Seven auch schon gut gequält, hab das Teil wirklich unzählige male demontiert, WLP gewechselt etc.
Die brät bei 300Watt ASIC vor sich hin und läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. Die Karte interessiert nur eins, Kühlung und stabile Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Kannst Du mal die Temps vor und nach dem Umbau vom Stresstest zeigen?
(Umbau jetzt mit der Aio für die CPU)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal die Temps vor und nach dem Umbau vom Stresstest zeigen?
> (Umbau jetzt mit der Aio für die CPU)



Ich hab das Monitoring nicht dokumentiert, es macht aber etwa 10Grad HotSpot aus an der GPU, das Board wurde im Schnitt an allen Sensoren 5Grad heißer und die CPU etwa 10Grad. Ich mach mal gleich nen Ingamescreen.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Du hast doch noch die alten Werte vom i7.

Jetzt mal nur das finale Ergebnis mit dem 3900x@Aio IN dagegen.
Damit man mal sieht wie gut das Push+Pull funzt.
bzgl.
Luftversorgung für die R7.


----------



## JI_4E (14. Januar 2020)

Also ich würde sie bei mir im DB 900 Pro mit den Standard Lüftern laufen lassen. 2x 140er vorne rein, 1x 140er hinten raus. 
Will eigentlich nicht Übertakten sondern eher undervolten.
Ging mit der Airboost eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Die Lüfter reichen auch, vor allem bei UVen der GPU auf ca. 950..980mV@200W.(die 200W per Powerlimit)
Den Takt entspr. absenken, bis stabil. Min.und mittl. Spannung etwas anheben= safer.
Die Gehäuse-Lüfterdrehzahl halt hochdrehen, bis die Innentemp. net mehr allzu sehr ansteigt.

Du kannst dann mal Frontklappe auf vs. zu testen. Das sollte eigentlich zeigen, ob die Lüfter genug Luft bekommen.
(durch den Staubfilter kann man ja auch bei anspruchsvollen Games die Frontklappe offen lassen)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

So siehts derzeit bei mir aus meistens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

87°C Junction bei 281W, was will man mehr.
Die AiO hat natürlich an der Stelle auch nix zu kühlen (CPU@50W sieht schön sparsam aus)

Ist eigentlich der 3900x generell so sparsam? (vgl. mit dem i7)
Da bekommt man ja die Gewissensfrage wie die Lüfter der AiO geregelt werden sollen.
Nach der CPU-Temp. wäre ja sehr wenig Drehzahl.
(falls man die TJunction der GPU nehmen könnte wäre das net schlecht)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> 87°C Junction bei 281W, was will man mehr.



Ja mehr geht schlicht nicht. Das Gehäuse ist sehr Kühl dabei, mit OpenCase gehts noch etwas tiefer, da dann die Abluft direkt raus kann, aber das ist jetzt schon nah am Optimum und vor allem ist es leise!


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Mein Gedanke war, das bei so ungleich warmen Verbrauchern sich schon ne bessere Lüftersteuerung lohnt.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256

Du könntest dann trotz niedriger CPU-Temp. die Lüfter über die GPU-Temp. mehr Frischluft
reinblasen lassen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war, das bei so ungleich warmen Verbrauchern sich schon ne bessere Lüftersteuerung lohnt.
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256
> 
> Du könntest dann trotz niedriger CPU-Temp. die Lüfter über die GPU-Temp. mehr Frischluft
> reinblasen lassen.



Mein Board kann die angeschlossenen PWM Lüfter alle(7 lassen sich ansteuern) auf unterschiedliche Temperaturen hin ausrichten und dann mit exakter 5-Punktkurve definieren. Zusätzlich habe ich zwei separate Sensoren die ich frei verlegen kann und die dann auch genutzt werden können zum steuern der Lüfter. Das Gigabyteboard ist wirklich hervorragend, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf. Eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung wird dadruch obsolet. Ich hab auch noch 3 140er an der 3Pin Steuerung vom Fractal, die kann ich auch bei Bedarf in 3-Stufen regeln.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Da hat sich das Board ja richtig gelohnt, NICE!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hat sich das Board ja richtig gelohnt, NICE!



Ich war noch nie so zufrieden mit einem Board muss ich sagen, das Ultra ist im Grunde auch einfach nur ein leicht reduziertes Master und hat mich gerade mal 230 gekostet am BlackFriday.
Gegenüber dem Master fehlen lediglich einige Komfortfunktionen, wie der Button zum Cmos Reset oder Qflash an der Blende, außerdem hab ich zwar DualBios, aber kann diese nicht separat anwählen. Bootete das Board jedoch nicht wechselt es einfach ins andere Funktionsfähige Bios. Zudem fehlt die Fehlercodeanzeige, das Board hat aber rudimentäre Status LED´s für den Bootvorgang, ausreichend wie ich finde. Dazu noch ein paar USB Anschlüsse weniger an der Blende, das wars dann auch mit den Unterschieden. Sowohl Platine, Chipsatzkühlung, Wandler wie auch Onboard sind identisch. Das Master kostet jedoch schlappe 380 Euro.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

150 Tacken weniger, das kann sich sehen lassen und wurde ja auch beim HTPC gleich verbraucht.
(gezwungenermaßen)
Da ist dann der Ärger mit der Frau net ganz so groß, wenn das Hobby ausufert.
Und die Tochter schon am HTPC mitspielt.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

Meine Frau meckert da eigentlich nicht, durch den HTPC und die schicke Glotze samt Audiosystem profitiert Sie ja auch davon. Vor allem der Fernseher ist schon ne Wonne gewesen mit BluRay. Ich hoffe Samsung kommt morgen endlich und repariert das Teil bzw. stellt mir nen Wisch aus für was neues. Mein Audiosystem ist deutlich ausladender als die PC´s.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2020)

Jo,
Wir brauchen mehr BASS!
Ohne Resonanzkörper gibts keinen guten Klang. Habe am PC noch 2 uralte große Stereospeaker.
Für 5.1 gibts dann die Kopfhörer.


----------



## JI_4E (15. Januar 2020)

Ist es nicht schön? Mein Kollege möchte seine VIIer jetzt doch behalten 
Hab gesehen das es sie bei MF noch für 559 gibt. Ist aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer oder?


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Für 300€ wäre es dumm gewesen, sie nicht zu nehmen. Aber ne Neue für 550+ kaufen würde *ICH* nicht. 

Grüße!


----------



## JI_4E (15. Januar 2020)

Ich wollte sie ja nehmen.

Jetzt bleibt ja nur die RX5700 denk ich ma.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Januar 2020)

JI_4E schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie ja nehmen.
> 
> Jetzt bleibt ja nur die RX5700 denk ich ma.


Über rede ihn [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## JI_4E (15. Januar 2020)

Hab ich schon versucht


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Die 5700 ist halt im Bereich 300-350€ IMHO aktuell die attraktivste Karte. Alternativ (wenn's nur übergangsmäßig sein soll und du nen gutes Netzteil hast) kriegt man auch ne gebrauchte Vega immer wieder mal zum Knallerpreis...

Grüße!


----------



## JI_4E (15. Januar 2020)

Ich habe ein gutes Netzteil, hatte vorher eine Vega56 Airboost.

Suche schon eine Karte die vielleicht bis zum nächsten PC Neubau halten soll. Zur Zeit habe ich gar keine Grafikkarte


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Ach so. Naja massiv absetzen kann sich die 5700 ja nicht von der Vega, außer du gibst ihr die Sporen...

Grüße!


----------



## JI_4E (15. Januar 2020)

Muss sie ja auch nicht.
Meine gebraucht gekaufte Airboost hat leider das zeitliche gesegnet, deswegen ja der Neukauf.


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Na dann ist sie eigentlich ein guter Ersatz, vor allem im Bezug auf die Stromaufnahme .

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2020)

Ich überlege ehrlich gesagt meine Navi meinem Kollegen zu geben und dafür meine V56 wieder zurück. Ich vermisse mein Fluid Motion.


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Januar 2020)

Vega hat untenrum immer so viel Power, bin extrem gespannt, wie meine ersten Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mit Navi irgendwann ausfallen 

Der Adrenalin 20.1.2 ist außerdem verfügbar


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich überlege ehrlich gesagt meine Navi meinem Kollegen zu geben und dafür meine V56 wieder zurück. Ich vermisse mein Fluid Motion.



Wiederauferstehung Schlumpf!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

Ich schaumal, vielleicht krieg ich Fluid Motion ja irgendwie ans laufen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Konntest Du net einfach den RegEintrag wie von der Seven nehmen?
Kann Dir leider nur den von Vega zeigen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

Ne der bringt mir nix,müsste den von der Navi haben. Aber normalerweise komm ich heute sowieso selbst dran.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Samsung kommt wohl Heute?

Was ist das eigentlich für ein TV?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Samsung kommt wohl Heute?
> 
> Was ist das eigentlich für ein TV?



65" QLED Q80R (2019) | GQ65Q80RGTXZG | Samsung Deutschland


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 65" QLED Q80R (2019) | GQ65Q80RGTXZG | Samsung Deutschland


Nice.... Wäre noch was für mich [emoji4]

Aber warum jetzt schon defekt?



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Schön, das auch das kleinere Modell Freesync hat. 
(bei den Preisen für BigMonis echt ne Alternative)


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand von euch Hitman 2 ? Läuft das bei euch ?

Seit den Adrenalin 2020 Treibern freezt es immer im Hauptmenü und dann geht gar nix mehr. Komme also nicht mal dazu, nen Spielstand zu laden.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nice.... Wäre noch was für mich [emoji4]
> 
> Aber warum jetzt schon defekt?
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung,einfach ausgegangen das Teil.

@Darpa:Leider nicht.


----------



## Eyren (16. Januar 2020)

DARPA schon versucht via VSR die Grafiklast hoch zuhalten? Das hat bei mir in so ziemlich jedem Spiel das einfrieren und aufhängen beseitigt. Nutze momentan den 20.1.2 Treiber.

So Ich hab heute auch endlich mal meinen Ram optimiert und direkt mal ein wenig gebencht. Ja lohnt sich sind im CB20 gute 100Pkt mehr und im FS Ultra auch so um die ~70Pkt.

Nun aber weswegen ich das hier anspreche:

Egal was ich im Treiber einstelle ob default oder sonstiges bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung nach dem Benchmark

-Tessellationsauslastung wurde modifiziert. Benchmark ist ungültig.

Jemand eine Idee oder liegt es nur am Treiberstand?


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

Stell mal im Profil vom Benchmark (RadeonEinstg.) die Tesselation auf "Use Applicationsetting", 
"AMD-optimiert" gefällt Ihm u.U. net.

Zum Spielen würde ich eh nur 4x nehmen.Und Oberflächenopt. EIN sowie Texturen auf Leistung.


----------



## gbm31 (17. Januar 2020)

Texturen auf Leistung? Und ausgerechnet bei der VII?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

Er meint denke ich den AF im Treibermenü.
Hört sich für mich einfach nach nem Softwarefehler an, wirst du wohl nicht viel machen können.


----------



## Eyren (17. Januar 2020)

Schade.... na dann heute Abend mal noch ein wenig an den Ram Timings arbeiten und warten bis der Fehler behoben wird.

Aber dennoch danke für die Antworten


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

Ich hab das auch aktuell im 3D Mark, auch das verstellen der Tess. Hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Texturen auf Leistung? Und ausgerechnet bei der VII?



Das hat nichts mit der Menge der Texturen zu tun sondern nur mit der Art der Verarbeitung/Filterung.
Hilft halt ähnlich Oberflächenformatoptimierung ein paar Zehntelprozente Performance zu gewinnen,
oder sparsamer unterwegs zu sein.
Mache das traditionell so mit AMD (bei mir Vega). Kann sein das bei der Seven net so viel dabei rum kommt.

Nach m.E. ist soundso TAA übler als alle anderen Maßnahmen je sein könnten.


----------



## DARPA (17. Januar 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> DARPA schon versucht via VSR die Grafiklast hoch zuhalten? Das hat bei mir in so ziemlich jedem Spiel das einfrieren und aufhängen beseitigt. Nutze momentan den 20.1.2 Treiber.



Ich hab nen UHD Monitor dranhängen. Das sollte genug Last sein 

Hab Hitman 2 länger nicht gezockt und wollte nur rausfinden, obs jetzt am Treiber oder am Game liegt. In der Vergangenheit lief es zumindest.
Ok, wenns hier sonst keiner hat muss ich selber noch nen bisschen testen.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

Kann leicht sein, das Du mit den Wattman-Settings ein mue runter musst.(nach Game-Patch 123)
Ist bei mir in Game XYZ auch so, das manchmal die Menüs instabiler sind als das Game.
Vor Allem die Menüs wo Partikel rumfliegen kosten ja auch schon ausreichend W.
Glaube net, das ne Unterlastung vorliegt.

edit: Hast Du schonmal den ShaderCache gelöscht und evtl. das File, wo das Game die Einstellungen speichert,
um quasi ein Starten im Default-SafeMode zu erzwingen.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2020)

Ich habe heute versucht meine R7 auf dem X470 Board zusammen mit dem 3950X in Betrieb zu nehmen. Es war nichts zu machen, egal welcher Treiber. Ständig sporadische Abstürze und starke Soundprobleme (Knistern). Auf dem Intel-System mit dem 7700k + Z270 Boad läuft die Karte perfekt. Könnte das vielleicht auch einem Riser-Kabel liegen? Das verwende ich nämlich beim Ryzen-System...


----------



## wuchzael (17. Januar 2020)

Habe in Verbindung mit Vega schon öfter von Problemen mit Riser-Kabeln gelesen. Keine Möglichkeit, die Karte ohne das Kabel im Ryzen System zu testen oder das Riser-Kabel im Intel System? 

Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Keine Möglichkeit, die Karte ohne das Kabel im Ryzen System zu testen oder das Riser-Kabel im Intel System?



Könnte schwierig werden. Hab ziemlich viel Kabelkram zwischen Karte und Board versteckt. Hmm, muss mal schauen, ob ich mir die Mühe diese WE mal machen werde.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Januar 2020)

Ja, Riser Kabel und Seven ist eine sehr zickige Beziehung.
Beim Arbeitskollegen funktioniert das hier in Verbindung mit der Seven

Phanteks PCIe x16 Riser Kabel Premium 300mm ab €' '29,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Aja
Im BIOS hast nicht zufällig PCIe 4.0 aktiviert? Das mögen die Riser Kabel auch nicht besonders. Ich weiß du hast ein X470 Board aber da gab es ja mal Biose die das freigeschalten haben.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2020)

Ich teste es erstmal ohne Riser Kabel. Mal schauen, ob's überhaupt daran liegt. Aber was soll's auch sonst sein? Die Karte lief perfekt auf dem B450 und dem Z370.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich teste es erstmal ohne Riser Kabel. Mal schauen, ob's überhaupt daran liegt. Aber was soll's auch sonst sein? Die Karte lief perfekt auf dem B450 und dem Z370.


Das Riser Kabel hatte ja bei den RX 5700er Karten immer für Probleme gesorgt deswegen würde ich sagen das es genau darin liegt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2020)

Bei dem Gehäuse war ein Kabel dabei, aber ich habe extra in ein hochwertiges investiert. Dass PCIe Gen4 aktiv sein soll, kann ich mir irgendwie so gar nicht vorstellen. AMD hat doch extra die Boardpartner abgemahnt, dass man das deaktivieren soll.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Januar 2020)

Ja da hast du schon recht nur weiß man nie was die im Pausen Raum auskaspern

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Januar 2020)

Wuerde davon absehen …
Mir hat es auch die Seven geschrottet …


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wuerde davon absehen …
> Mir hat es auch die Seven geschrottet …



Quatsch, deine CPU unterstützt doch noch nicht mal PCIe 4.0 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (18. Januar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Quatsch, deine CPU unterstützt doch noch nicht mal PCIe 4.0
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wenn ATIR sich sowas wegen 3 Berichten im Internet in den Kopf setzt das ein nicht einmal aktivierter PCI-e 4.0 Slot die VII zerstört können auch 690 Seiten wissenschaftliche Abhandlung ihn nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Januar 2020)

Zieht mehr Strom,- und dies war wohl durch den PCI-Express Strang 1x zu viel des Guten.
1x Blackscreen und nach 10 Minuten Abstürz beim Youtube Video.
Dann lief alles,- Gute 1/2 Stunde lang, Abgeschalten und am Nächsten Morgen war Karte übern Jordan.

Würde mich da nicht so verlassen bei der VII.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Zieht mehr Strom,- und dies war wohl durch den PCI-Express Strang 1x zu viel des Guten.
> 1x Blackscreen und nach 10 Minuten Abstürz beim Youtube Video.
> Dann lief alles,- Gute 1/2 Stunde lang, Abgeschalten und am Nächsten Morgen war Karte übern Jordan.
> 
> Würde mich da nicht so verlassen bei der VII.



Wie bereits gesagt, deine CPU unterstützt kein PCIe 4.0, außerdem wird bei PCIe 4.0 auch mehr Leistung über den Slot gejagt. Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie du auf den Käse kommst...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

YT war doch nun eindeutig ein Treiberproblem mit Hardwareacceralation. Was merkwürdigerweise allerdings auch net Jeder hat. Da Atir auch net Riser nutzt ist sein Comment eigentlich net passend.

Bei AMD würde ich immer nach dem Chipsatztreiber schauen.Vor allem wenn der Sound knistert und ggf. auch mal nur den Soundchip vom Board nutzen. Graka-Sound und Soundkarte aus.(im Gerätemanager)
GigabyteBoards hatten wohl auch Probleme mit dem Sound, dann würde ich nur den Sound von der Graka nehmen.

Das o.G. nur mal so zum Testen woran es liegt.
New Chipset Driver 2.01.15.2138 : Amd


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Zieht mehr Strom,- und dies war wohl durch den PCI-Express Strang 1x zu viel des Guten.
> 1x Blackscreen und nach 10 Minuten Abstürz beim Youtube Video.
> Dann lief alles,- Gute 1/2 Stunde lang, Abgeschalten und am Nächsten Morgen war Karte übern Jordan.
> 
> Würde mich da nicht so verlassen bei der VII.



So ein PCIe kann deutlich mehr ab als die lächerlichen 75W.
Spezifikationen lassen immer ein Polster nach Oben und überleg mal. Die Radeon VII hat 2x 8 Pin, theoretisch muss die Karte gar nichts über den PCIe Slot ziehen und ist immer noch in der Spec vom Hersteller. Die Karte wird etwa 25 - 40W ziehen, wie die meisten High End Karten, das juckt keinen PCIe Slot.
Zudem

YouTube

Man kann sogar die Seven nur über die PCIe Slots betreiben (wenn man keine 2 linken Hände hat). Wenn mir da einer sagt, dabei hat es einen Slot oder die Karte beschädigt, dann glaub ich das. Wenn mir einer sagt, er hatte Youtube am laufen und am, dann gab es einen Black Screen und am nächsten Tag war die Karte hin und er meint der PCIe ist da schuld daran, dann glaub ich da nicht so recht dran.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Kann gut am Gefummel mit 5x drehen des Zusatzlüfters neben der Graka gelegen haben.
Wenn im Anschluss die Graka auf 1/2 Acht hing wird ja der PCiE-Slot net besser und die Kontakte der Graka auch bloß net.


----------



## BladeTNT (19. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei AMD würde ich immer nach dem Chipsatztreiber schauen.Vor allem wenn der Sound knistert und ggf. auch mal nur den Soundchip vom Board nutzen. Graka-Sound und Soundkarte aus.(im Gerätemanager)
> GigabyteBoards hatten wohl auch Probleme mit dem Sound, dann würde ich nur den Sound von der Graka nehmen.
> 
> Das o.G. nur mal so zum Testen woran es liegt.
> New Chipset Driver 2.01.15.2138 : Amd



Das Problem habe ich auch sehr oft, seit ich die VII habe die über mein AVR läuft...  Ton wird plötzlich leiser, dann schalte ich erneut auf Windows 5.1 um und dann ist plötzlich wieder laut ,oder Ton  Kratzt/knistert, Bild Tearings auf dem Desktop, bis zu kurzen Signalverlusten (HDMI - AVR). Es nervt auf dauer...

Ich liebe AMD, aber wenn das bei neueren AMD Grakas auch so bleibt wird wird es wohl  nächstes mal ne Grüne werden.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

Ich hab auch gerade ein paar Problemchen auf dem HTPC, die Navi weigert sich UHD Videos anzuzeigen. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, auf dem Main laufen die einwandfrei. Vielleicht hänge ich auch aber an nem Limit der HDMI Kabel.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch sehr oft, seit ich die VII habe die über mein AVR läuft...  Ton wird plötzlich leiser, dann schalte ich erneut auf Windows 5.1 um und dann ist plötzlich wieder laut ,oder Ton  Kratzt/knistert, Bild Tearings auf dem Desktop, bis zu kurzen Signalverlusten (HDMI - AVR). Es nervt auf dauer...
> 
> Ich liebe AMD, aber wenn das bei neueren AMD Grakas auch so bleibt wird wird es wohl  nächstes mal ne Grüne werden.


Hältst du deinen realtek Treiber aktuell (also manuelles downloaden), oder nutzt du den von der Seite des Mainboardherstellers?
Das Problem hatte ich früher nämlich auch mal und seit ich die Treiber von der Asusseite nutze ist es Geschichte. 
Außerdem reagieren sowohl Nvidias, als auch AMDs Treiber sehr empfindlich auf DTS-, Dolby- und Creative-Apps aus dem Windows Store. Da muss man wirklich ausloten.
Die 2070 super beispielsweise will kein DTS sauber liefern, außer in 2.0, obwohl Dolby geht. Das ist bei mir beispielsweise ein Grund Pro AMD, weil ich DTS Master Audio bevorzuge.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Januar 2020)

@RX 480

Kannst dies bitte besser schreiben von dem Gefummel. Blicke da nicht ganz durch ...
Der Shop hatte echt den 80mm Lüfter falsch rum montiert gehabt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gerade ein paar Problemchen auf dem HTPC, die Navi weigert sich UHD Videos anzuzeigen. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, auf dem Main laufen die einwandfrei. Vielleicht hänge ich auch aber an nem Limit der HDMI Kabel.



Falls die Bandbreite net reicht könntest Du ja mal in Richtung 8 bit + Dithering und/oder CVT verringerte Austastung oder gar den Hz etwas rumspielen. Ansonsten...für HDMi gibts mittlerweile auch sehr gute Kabel.



ATIR290 schrieb:


> @RX 480
> Kannst dies bitte besser schreiben von dem Gefummel. Blicke da nicht ganz durch ...
> Der Shop hatte echt den 80mm Lüfter falsch rum montiert gehabt.



Auf älteren Bildern, mit dem X470-Board sahs mal so aus, als ob die Graka etwas am rechten Ende runterhing.
Du hast ja selbst mehrfach gepostet, das Du verschiedene Dinge mit den Lüftern probiert hast.
K.A. ob die R7 dann noch richtig im PCiE-Slot saß.
Man hat ja schon User gehabt, wo der Slot net mehr i.O. war , dito andersrum gedacht 
auch die Kontakte der R7 leiden.
Von daher kann es sein, das net erst der Shop was falsch gemacht hat, sondern schon vorher
net mehr Alles i.O. war.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Januar 2020)

Nun, All dies kann gut möglich sein.
Auch zwecks des Transport mit dem Auto kanns echt gelegen haben.
Wie dem auch sei, Geld der Seven bekommen und nun kommt das Mainboard X470 dran …


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2020)

Wieso denn vom Transport mit dem Auto? Da hast du doch den PC auf der Seite liegen um sowohl die GPU nicht unnötig aus dem Slot zu zerren, als auch den CPU-Kühler nicht am Board ziehen zu lassen, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Falls die Bandbreite net reicht könntest Du ja mal in Richtung 8 bit + Dithering und/oder CVT verringerte Austastung oder gar den Hz etwas rumspielen. Ansonsten...für HDMi gibts mittlerweile auch sehr gute Kabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja das generelle Anzeigen läuft schon, aber meine 4k BluRay Scheiben laufen nicht. Außerdem erkennt er mein Panel nicht als HDR Anzeige.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja das generelle Anzeigen läuft schon, aber meine 4k BluRay Scheiben laufen nicht. Außerdem erkennt er mein Panel nicht als HDR Anzeige.


HDCP on ? (ausversehen mal ausgeschaltet)



BladeTNT schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch sehr oft, seit ich die VII habe die über mein AVR läuft...  Ton wird plötzlich leiser, dann schalte ich erneut auf Windows 5.1 um und dann ist plötzlich wieder laut ,oder Ton  Kratzt/knistert, Bild Tearings auf dem Desktop, bis zu kurzen Signalverlusten (HDMI - AVR). Es nervt auf dauer...
> Ich liebe AMD, aber wenn das bei neueren AMD Grakas auch so bleibt wird wird es wohl  nächstes mal ne Grüne werden.


Das wird bei Grün net anders sein. Vermute eher, die Probs mit den GB-Boards+Soundkarte XYZ sind noch net richtig gelöst. Hier hat ein Grüner seine Soundkarte erst später eingebaut, um das Problem zu Umgehen.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...obleme-mit-der-nvoglv64-dll.html#post10174357
Er meint die Treiberreihenfolge Board+Graka zuerst und erst hinterher Sound, war bei Ihm wichtig.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2020)

Ist doch logisch die Reihenfolge. Schließlich soll der Soundtreiber ja die abschließende Konfiguration erstellen.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja das generelle Anzeigen läuft schon, aber  meine 4k BluRay Scheiben laufen nicht. Außerdem erkennt er mein Panel  nicht als HDR Anzeige.


Mein alter Fernseher hatte dasd auf einen bestimmten Eingang begrenzt, an dem ein PC-Mode lief. Vielleicht ist das bei dir ja auch der Fall, lies mal die Anleitung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

HDMI Nutze ich bereits den Leistungsfähigsten Port. HDCP habe ich glaube wirklich deaktiviert mal, der Tip ist gut RX480. Wobei eigentlich Kopierschutz keine Rolle spielt bei mir 
Kann trotzdem sein das der Player das abfragt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Wer viel rumprobiert, vergisst halt manchmal was zurückzustellen. Geht mir net anders.

btw.
Was hat eigentlich der Kundendienst gemacht? 
Net das durch zurücksetzen des TV wieder ein "sicherer" HDMi-Mode=ältere Version 1.4? aktiv ist.
Das war bei meinem uralten billig Gerät so, das HDMi 2.0b erst aktiviert werden musste.
evtl.
Auch mal im W10 den TV löschen, damit Er als jungfräuliches Gerät neu erkannt werden muss.
Wenn sich Freesync+HDR immer noch beisst, wärs natürlich blöd.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

Netzteil wurde getauscht und das Mutterbord ist auch dahin geschieden. Nach der Reparatur musste ich feststellen das mein AV Receiver ebenfalls die gesamte HDMI-Platine defekt hat. Ich vermute mittlerweile das der Yamaha (V-767)den Fernseher gekillt hat, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Naja, die komplette Audiosektion funzt noch, werde aber wohl was neues holen da ich die ganzen Digital Codecs sonst nicht abspielen kann, Lichtwellenleiter schafft nur 5.1.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Du hast aber auch ein Pech!
Der Quark summiert sich ja ganz schön.

Mehr Glück mit dem neuen Equipment.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

Ja ich bin auch ziemlich genervt aktuell von der Sache, das hat deutlich mehr Geld jetzt gefressen als geplant und was noch viel schlimmer ist, der Zeitaufwand für den ganzen Kram nimmt überhand. Normalerweise ist das Ersetzen einer Komponente in der Kette schon sehr aufwendig.

Das einrichten von dem AV-R und das abstimmen der restlichen Komponenten wird wieder ne ganze Menge Zeit veranschlagen, langsam hab ich die Schnauze voll. Naja zumindest hab ich das Problem mit den BD´s gefunden, der Player macht dicht bei mir.Aus welchem Grund auch immer.Mit nem anderen Player funzt alles,sowohl HDR als auch die ruckelfreie UHD Wiedergabe. Die Navi ist entsprechend unschuldig. Am Main spielt der Player die aber komischerweise.Naja.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Navi ist entsprechend unschuldig.


= ein Lichtstreif

Ist schon krass mit der Kompatibilität der Komponenten. Warum nun wieder am anderen Board/Moni? der Player kann,
Das soll noch Einer verstehen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> = ein Lichtstreif
> 
> Ist schon krass mit der Kompatibilität der Komponenten. Warum nun wieder am anderen Board/Moni? der Player kann,
> Das soll noch Einer verstehen.



Ich raffs auch nicht. Evtl. liegts am DP Port am Main, aber das ist reine Spekulation. Muss ich mir mal näher anschauen wenn der neue AVR da ist.
Jetzt aber genug Offtopic hier von meinem Elend


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Januar 2020)

+hust+ Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?!

16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de - 559,- aktuell bei MF.

PS: Wenn das nicht exklusiv Apple wäre, würde mich echt interessieren, wie das Teil performt, besonders da die beiden VII per Infinity Fabric kommunizieren und nicht PCIe. Wenn CrossFire, dann so! Radeon Pro Vega II Duo MPX Modul - Apple (DE)


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

War schon am überlegen, hatte ja mal eine aber die ging leider zurück.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Januar 2020)

Versuchs! Ich kann die VII noch immer empfehlen, besonders zu dem Preis. ja die 5700XT ist gut, aber mit gescheitem Kühler hat die VII massives OC Potential, im Gegensatz zu 0% der 5700... xDD 559,- für die VII, dann nen gescheiten Kühler drauf (leider gibt es den Eiswolf nicht mehr, ALC hat zu viel Geld verloren, da es viel zu viele Reklamationen gab. Ich höre auch heute noch von leuten, denen die VII dadurch geschrottet wurde und ALC verteilt nun neue VII statt den Kaufpreis zu ersetzen) und du kannst auch ner RTX2080 die Wurst vom Brot ziehen in den meisten Games. Kommt natürlich auch ein bissl auf die Chip-Lottery an, aber gut, das ist halt so


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

Ich hab vom Umbauen nicht wirklich nen Plan. Würde wenn die VII nur mit dem standard Kühler betreiben, genauso wie die 5700XT.

Ist das wirklich ein guter Preis für ne EOL Karte?


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2020)

RadeonPro VegaII Duo MPXModul Apple:
Man braucht halt erstmal nen W10-Treiber dafür. Wie lange das gut geht, falls überhaupt verfügbar?

Der Stromanschluss über 2x PCiE-Slots ist ja auch lustig, wie machen am normalen PC?
Sind bestimmt net nur 2x75W.


----------



## DARPA (20. Januar 2020)

Das Ding ist proprietär as f*ck  Da kommste mit nem ATX Board nicht weit

Aber 4x V20 in einer Maschine kommt schon pornös, WENN man die passende Software hat


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Ich hab vom Umbauen nicht wirklich nen Plan. Würde wenn die VII nur mit dem standard Kühler betreiben, genauso wie die 5700XT.
> 
> Ist das wirklich ein guter Preis für ne EOL Karte?



Kommt schwer auf deine verwendete Auflösung drauf an. Generell ist die VII die bessere Karte und hat vor allem zukunftsfähigen Vram.


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

Entweder 1080p/1440p mit 144Hz Monitor / TV


----------



## cobii (20. Januar 2020)

hukulu meine matratze für die seven kamm leider auch nach 2  1/2 monaten nicht an ok  begnadigt Altenate grummel habe jetz eins bekommen ARLT Bedankt  Edelhamster habe das pad 40x40 gelassen und die smd oder wie die kleinen nippel heisen mit nagellack beschmutzt zum schutz vor AC DC leuft alles wunderbar vorher mit wärmeleitpaste max 1400mhz mit dem ic graphite thermal pad geschmeidige 1700 mhz in 4k vollast bei 42% lüftergeschwindigkeit unter luft  gpu hotspot temperature  max 97-100  hmm manchmal 105 dafür seilent  freu mich alles gut hukulu warum AMD unds basteln läst bleibt mir ein rätzel


----------



## wuchzael (20. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## bigburritoboy (20. Januar 2020)

cobii schrieb:


> ggf syv ut fh zehhtgtthsdv  erhbh



Ich kaufe ein "A" und möchte lösen : "SATZZEICHEN"


----------



## hks1981 (20. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal User Cobii verwendet einen Translator.


----------



## bigburritoboy (20. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal User Cobii verwendet einen Translator.



kein Translator schreibt "leuft" oder "rätzel"


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Generell ist die VII die bessere Karte und hat vor allem zukunftsfähigen Vram.





JSXShadow schrieb:


> Versuchs! Ich kann die VII noch immer empfehlen, besonders zu dem Preis. ja die 5700XT ist gut, aber mit gescheitem Kühler hat die VII massives OC Potential, im Gegensatz zu 0% der 5700... xDD



Wenn dann würde ich sie nur undervolten um sie mit dem standard Kühler zu betreiben. Da wäre dann die Frage wie sie im Vergleich zu meiner 2070 läuft.


----------



## blautemple (20. Januar 2020)

Von einer 2070 auf eine Radeon 7 aufzurüsten ist komplett unnötig. Da wirst du schon auf eine 2080 Ti gehen müssen wenn du merklich Mehrleistung haben willst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

Mir ist bewusst das ich nicht mehr Leistung haben werde. 
Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum einen AMD only PC zu haben. 

Wenn die Leistung gleich bleibt ist alles gut.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst das ich nicht mehr Leistung haben werde.
> Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum einen AMD only PC zu haben.
> 
> Wenn die Leistung gleich bleibt ist alles gut.



In hohen Auflösungen ist die VII dann schon ne Ecke flotter, spürbar ohne Overlay ist das denke ich nicht, mal absegehen von Vram fressern. Hinzu kommt das die schnelle Leseleistung des HBM sich positiv beim streaming bemerkbar macht, vor allem für OpenWorld deutlich angenehmer als der GDDR6.


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. Januar 2020)

Und wie bzw. wo merke ich die schnellere Leseleistung? Das würde mich gerade mal interessieren. 

Nehmen wir als Beispiel AC: Odysee oder TW3. Was habe ich davon Ingame? 

Echt einfach nur aus Interesse


----------



## gaussmath (20. Januar 2020)

In AC:Od versauert die R7 im CPU-Limit/Overhead...


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. Januar 2020)

Dann gerne ein anderes Game. Hab die nur gewählt weil sie ja beliebt/bekannt sind und ich selbst auch habe. 

Farcry 5 würde passen ohne damit groß jemanden zu bevorzugen? 

In letzter Zeit wirkst du etwas aggressiv gaussmath. Gerade bei den News. Wirkte sonst alles eher professioneller von dir. Nicht zu ernst nehmen kommt mir halt nur so vor.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Januar 2020)

Meine konkrete Erfahrung ist, dass die R7 beispielsweise in FC5 und Gears 5 hervorragende Frametimes liefert. FC5 setzt eine Intel CPU voraus. Aber dann sind die unteren Quantile auf so einem hohen Niveau, dass du die Smoothness nicht von einer 2080 Ti unterscheiden kannst. Das liegt mit Sicherheit am HBM.


----------



## wuchzael (20. Januar 2020)

Ich frage mich, ob für AC:O der Vulkan Renderpfad (Stadia) auch noch den Weg in die normale PC-Version findet. Generell würde ich das begrüßen, wenn mehr Spiele mit Vulkan Unterstützung erscheinen würden.

Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (20. Januar 2020)

Ist das so? Benötigt das Stadia System dringend eine Vulkan Adaption? Hab mich noch gar nicht damit beschäftigt.


----------



## wuchzael (20. Januar 2020)

Jup, läuft ja Linux auf den Servern 

Gab auch nen Video von Ubisoft dazu (Wortspiel) "Our Odyssey with Vulkan": YouTube


Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (20. Januar 2020)

Bei AC:Od könnte man über eine Vulkan Adaption die unnötigen Drawcalls zum Teil rausfiltern. Das wäre ziemlich hilfreich um den CPU-Overhead aufzulösen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> In AC:Od versauert die R7 im CPU-Limit/Overhead...



Es geht, mit potenter CPU rennt die Karte schon ganz ordentlich in ACO.
ACO hängt auch sehr am Speicher Subsystem, schneller Ram ist von Vorteil, auch PCI Ex. 4.0 hilft hier, vor allem in geringeren Auflösungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es geht, mit potenter CPU rennt die Karte schon ganz ordentlich in ACO.



Ich habe die PCGH Costum Szene (Athen) mit einem 3600 gebencht. Das war eine mittlere Katastrophe (Avg 56FPS). 9900k + 2080 Ti sind im CPU-Limit teilweise 60-80% schneller (90-100FPS).


----------



## wuchzael (21. Januar 2020)

Sind aber auch völlig verschiedene Leistungsklassen, die du da vergleichst 

Grüße!


----------



## Methusalem (21. Januar 2020)

Mit einem 8700K@5 GHz komme ich da auf etwa max. 110-120 FPS und avg. vielleicht auf um die 70-80. 

Und nun noch ein Lob fürs treiberseitige Auto-OC:

Das funktioniert wunderbar, um wirklich schnell eine in jeder Situation stabile Minimalspannung rauszufinden.

In 99,9% aller Fälle reichen meiner VII 968 mV aus (Sup4K ist da ein guter Indikator), allerdings leider nicht für 100 %. Nach langwierigem händischen Testen konnte ich dann 1001 mV als bis jetzt wirklich immer zuverlässig funktionierende Spannung  (bspw. brauchen der Futurmark Stabilitätstest, SOTTR, AC Odyssey diese Spannung) einstellen, eine Sache, die das Auto-OC innerhalb weniger Sekunden erledigte (ebenfalls 1001 mV).

Für mich ist das eine sehr empfehlenswerte Funktion.​


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Januar 2020)

Hab grad das Review von GN gesehen von der 5600XT und war noch immer erstaunt wie veraltet und inakkurat die Benchwerte der VII sind. Die Karte wird extrem schlecht dargestellt dort, was in keinster Weiße noch der Realität entspricht.

Hier die Benches von GamersNexus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mein Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte hier auf die GPU-Spalte achten. Gleiche Settings wie bei GN, 1080p und High, kein AA. Alle Treibersettings Standard. Meine VII lief in dem Bench mit ~2050MHz und 1265MHz aufn HBM bei einem Verbrauch von knapp 280W nur die VII. Wenn ich das vergleiche...mhm, vielleicht ein klitzekleiner Unterschied, oder was meint ihr? Ja, klar, meine Max FPS sind besser da bessere CPU und RAM, aber besonders die Min FPS sind mal ganz anders als was Steve da im Chart präsentiert. Ich hab ihn mal angeschrieben und auch kommentiert, ob nicht ggf. mal ein Retest passieren kann bzw wenigstens die Standardbenches mal mit aktuellen Treibers erneut laufen gelassen werden können. 

Jeder noob der die Videos von GN sieht denkt gleich: "Ihhh Drecks VII, die reißt ja gar nix", wenn in Realität, besonders mit gescheitem Kühler und OC, die VII auch heute noch einer RTX2080 Super Konkurrenz macht in fast allen Games.

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Immer wenn games gebenched werden, welche ich auch besitze, dann teste ich gegen und meine Performance ist weit besser als mein OC ggü Stock vermuten lassen würde.

Ich kann die VII noch immer empfehlen. 1200MHz HBM, Stock-Clock, schoenes Undervolting drauf und fertig. Mit besserem Kühler dann ein bissl OC und dann auch merklich mehr Leistung, auch mit Stock, wenn einem die Geräuschkulisse egal ist.


----------



## hks1981 (21. Januar 2020)

Das kann dir doch schnuppe sein, was ein Kunde davon hält weil es die Karte gar nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Die Restbestände sind zu vernachlässigen und da BigNavi anklopft wird dir das auch keiner mehr neu benchen.

Die VII ist mit ihren 16GB bestimmt keine schlechte Karze aber da hat die 5700XT die auch weniger kostet und teilweise sogar auch wenn sehr gering die Nase vorne. Daher wird es mit der VII genauso passieren wie mit der Nano von Heute auf Morgen weg.


----------



## Methusalem (21. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Daher wird es mit der VII genauso passieren wie mit der Nano von Heute auf Morgen weg.



Garantiert nicht. 

Der Nano hat der geringe Speicher das Genick gebrochen, und das passiert der VII vorläufig ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das kann dir doch schnuppe sein, was ein Kunde davon hält weil es die Karte gar nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Die Restbestände sind zu vernachlässigen und da BigNavi anklopft wird dir das auch keiner mehr neu benchen.
> 
> Die VII ist mit ihren 16GB bestimmt keine schlechte Karze aber da hat die 5700XT die auch weniger kostet und teilweise sogar auch wenn sehr gering die Nase vorne. Daher wird es mit der VII genauso passieren wie mit der Nano von Heute auf Morgen weg.



Ja aber genau das ist das Problem, die RX5700XT hat nicht die Nase vorne, in keinem Game, diese Einstellung kommt halt von den fehlerhaften Benchwerten/Einstellungen, usw. ... sogar bei neueren Benches, da soll die VII hinter der RX5700XT sein in WQHD bei RDR2 oder Control, so ein Unsinn, in jeder Res ist die VII besser, auch mit Stock-Settings. Es wird sich halt 0 Mühe beim benchen der VII gegeben, dass die Karte gefloppt ist liegt aber trotzdem an AMD. Partnermodelle und die VII wäre die Bombe gewesen. Dass die RX5700XT der VII nahe kommt in manchen Spielen liegt halt and den Kack-Engines, aber das sind auch nur eine Handvoll Spiele. Laut CB ist die 5700 auch besser in COD MW und die angezeigten FPS in deren Benches habe ich nie im Ansatz erreicht. In WQHD mit max Settings sind meine FPS noch nie unter 110 gedroppt und laut CB hat die VII dort 70-ish min FPS, I call Bullshit. Besonders da sich das Game gerne mal 14GB VRAM gönnt.

PS: Es gibt noch hunderte VII auf dem Markt für um die 600,- Euro, literally hunderte, wenn nicht tausende, also Bestand gibt es noch genug! AMD muss aktuell aber an den Treibern schrauben, kann die neuen Adrenalin nicht installieren, geht nicht, das ganze System stirbt. Viele der Probleme könnte AMD auch verhindern, wenn Sie den Nvidia weg gehen würde, bei denen immer die max-frequenz anliegt. Dieses wilde hin und hergetakte ist absolut sinnlos und dumm und hat effektiv keinen Nutzen, ausser Kompatibilitätsprobleme und künstliche Latenzen zu erzeugen. Ich wünschte ich könnte meine VII auf 2050MHz festnageln und die würde dann immer damit laufen. Schwupps, alle Probleme gelöst. Power Draw ist eh hauptsächlich von der Auslastung abhängig, das hab ich AMD auch so geschrieben. Was interessieren mich ggf. 10-15W mehr im Idle, dafür aber die ganzen Probleme on Top.

Wenn Jemand ne Lösung dafür kennt und ich die Idle-States auch manuell festnageln kann, dann bitte gerne her damit! Bislang ist alles gescheitert.


----------



## wuchzael (21. Januar 2020)

Ja, so Benchmarks sind immer ärgerlich... "nutzt eh keiner, brauchen wir keine aktuellen Werte ermitteln". Gerade die Seven (bzw generell die größten Karten von AMD) haben sie ja eh immer alle auf dem Kieker. Aber wenn es alle so wollen, müssen sie halt auch mal den Konsequenzen (in dem Fall: Preisen) leben.

Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (22. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Sind aber auch völlig verschiedene Leistungsklassen, die du da vergleichst



Ja natürlich haben wir hier verschiedene Leistungsklassen. Zwischen einem 3600 und einem 9900k liegen im CPU-Limit vielleicht 20%, wenn gemäß Spezifikation getestet wird. Die 80% erklären sich nicht durch die andere Leistungsklasse, sondern dadurch, dass der AMD Treiber den massiven CPU-Overhead nicht gut aufteilen kann. Dass das Game Bullshit Drawcalls generiert, ist eine andere Geschichte, aber dadurch offenbart sich die Schwäche der Treiberarchitektur unter DX11.


----------



## BladeTNT (22. Januar 2020)

So neuer Treiber ist da.
*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.1.3*

Vor allem interessant ist :
"An intermittent black screen or loss of display may occur when performing parallel actions such as web browsing, gaming or watching video."


Ich hoffe das die Blackscreens (UHD auflösung) besser werden..


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> So neuer Treiber ist da.
> *Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.1.3*
> 
> Vor allem interessant ist :
> ...



Die Notes hören sich gut an.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Januar 2020)

Ich bin zum Glück verschont geblieben.
Was lustig ist, auf meiner Threadripper Plattform lässt sich die Seven 25mv niedriger undervolten als auf der 1151 Plattform.
Witcher 3 in UHD kann ich bei der AMD Plattform auf 0,925 Volt runter bei 1700 MHZ, auf der Intel Plattform crasht alles unter 0,950 Volt binnen Minuten bei Witcher 3 in UHD.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

Das ist ja echt überraschend, da man durch Quadchannel eher ne bessere GPU-Auslastung vermutet hätte.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Januar 2020)

Nicht falsch verstehen.
Witcher 3 in UHD mit den ganzen Mods welche ich nutze, lastet die GPU mit 99% aus, geht manchmal runter auf 97 - 98% aber das war auf der Intel Plattform mit dem 9700K der mit 5 GHZ lief auch so.
Der 3960X läuft All Core mit 4,3 GHZ beim zocken, mit Wakü ginge 4,4 oder 4,5 GHZ auch noch aber dann explodiert der Verbrauch und klettert Richtung 400W und mehr. Beim Rendern ist 4,2 GHZ das Optimum, 100 MHZ mehr sind schon 40W mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

Kann ja nur an StreamingPoints mit 180°-Drehung und /oder ein paar Schritten so richtig auffallen.
Evtl. mal ein anderes Game?


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Januar 2020)

Bei RDR2 genau das gleiche.
Karte läuft stabil, habe auch mal aus Interesse die CPU auf 4 GHZ runter getaktet, ändert an der Auslastung rein gar nichts. Die Seven scheint wohl die AMD Plattform zu mögen, oder der neuere Treiber spielt da mit rein. Ich werde es weiter testen wenn ich wieder mal etwas mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Januar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> So neuer Treiber ist da.
> *Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.1.3*
> 
> Vor allem interessant ist :
> ...



Ui!! geil, das ist genau mein problem gewesen..nur halt kein Blackscreen sondern gleich komplette Treiberabstürze oder ganzer System-Reset. Na immerhin, dann warte ich mal auf nen WHQL und los gehts, dann kann ich meinen alten Treiber auch mal ablösen 


"Intermittent black screen" - Naja, geht ja schon aus, rebooted und dann kommt das Bild wieder, also eigentlich schon  dauert ja nur 20-30 Sekunden 

PS: Auf was stellt Ihr eigentlich euer Image Sharpening? Standard sind ja 80%, aber ich hasse overlays und deaktiviere das immer, werde da aber wohl nicht drumherum kommen, oder? Hab das alte Setting gemocht, fand die Standardeinstellung eigentlich fast in allen Supporteten Games super


----------



## DARPA (24. Januar 2020)

Ich habs auf 70% gestellt, aber tatsächlich noch nicht groß getestet, welcher Wert mir am besten gefällt. Muss das mal in Ruhe machen.

Mit Blackscreens oder Signalverlust hatte ich zum Glück noch nie Probleme (außer OC ist nicht stabil )


----------



## JSXShadow (24. Januar 2020)

Ja so in der Drehe 70% denke ich auch  Bin am überlegen den Treiber gleich wieder zu installieren...aber bei Online-Games sind potentielle Abstürze halt kacke, da sind halt mal daily rewards für den Poppes xD aber ich lebe gern gefährlich 

PS: In Black Desert gibt es endlich TAA, dadurch sieht das Spiel besser aber viel verschwommener aus, hier erhoffe ich mir durch RIS den ausgleich, wäre geil. War vorher fast unspielbar mit FXA..manche Spiele sind echt garstig mit der Treppenbildung und ich hasse Aliasing wie die Pest


----------



## DARPA (24. Januar 2020)

FXAA ist die Hölle, finde ich.

Ja, mit RIS kann man gut den Blur von TAA kompensieren. Ich finde die Kombi super. Macht nen ruhiges Bild mit ordentlicher Glättung.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Januar 2020)

Der Stabilität auf meinem AMD only System kam der Chipsatztreiber vom 16.01. extrem zu gute. 
Den 20.1.3 werde ich kommende Woche, nachdem ich aus dem Skiurlaub zurück bin, dann mal testen.

Image-Sharpening habe ich global auf 30% reduziert. In UHD-Auflösung wird es mir sonst ein bißchen zu viel. 
Kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass in Full-HD oder WQHD ein Wert zwischen 50-70% ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2020)

Ich verwende meist zwischen 60-80%. In Strategietiteln muss man etwas aufpassen mit dem Sharpen, ansonsten ist das Feature genial. Ich raff noch nicht so ganz wie das mit dem GPU Skaler funzt. Anscheinend geht das nur in DX12 Titel bisher.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Geht das eigentlich nur auf der Navi oder auch auf der Seven?


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Januar 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ui!! geil, das ist genau mein problem gewesen..nur halt kein Blackscreen sondern gleich komplette Treiberabstürze oder ganzer System-Reset.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Auf was stellt Ihr eigentlich euer Image Sharpening? Standard sind ja 80%,




JA bei mir ist das auch so, entweder kurz Bild weg, oder Ton wird plötzlich leiser oder Bild geht überalls aus und bleibt schwarz sprich muss Rebooten (aber meist nur beim HDMI Monitor, sprich AVR - Beamer) beim Hauptmonitor eher Tearings beim Surfen etc


2. Image Sharpening immer auf 100% geht bei DX 11/12/Vulcan games aber nicht ALLE Games


----------



## gaussmath (26. Januar 2020)

Hab gestern den 20.1.3 installiert, weil ich einen Treibervergleich mit dem 19.10.2 anstellen möchte. Hier mal die Fehler, die seit dem auftauchen:

* der Crytek Neon Noir Benchmark startet nicht mehr
* AC:Od startet nicht mehr
* das Adrenalin Control Panel startet nicht mehr automatisch
* die Lüftersteuerung ist eine Katastrophe, gefühlt gehen die Lüfter direkt von 0 auf 100 quasi sofort
* Profile werden willkürlich zurückgesetzt
* die Begrenzung auf die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl greift nicht
* sporadische Abstürze und geringere Performance bei CoD Modern Warfare 2019


----------



## Methusalem (26. Januar 2020)

Hm,

also AC:Od muss ich im Regelfall beim ersten Start über den Taskmanager beenden und dann neu starten, da beim ersten Startversuch fast immer lediglich ein schwarzes Bild mit einem weißen Rechteck im oberen linken Viertel erzeugt wird und das Programm nicht weiter ausgeführt wird. Beim Zweitstart ist dann alles okay und das Spiel läuft. Das Problem gab es mit den Treibern vor dem aktuellen aber auch schon.

Der Neon Noir Bench läuft ebenfalls, allerdings erst nach entsprechendem Update.

Alles andere verhält sich bei mir wie gewohnt und auch problemlos.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Januar 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> also AC:Od muss ich im Regelfall beim ersten Start über den Taskmanager beenden und dann neu starten, da beim ersten Startversuch fast immer lediglich ein schwarzes Bild mit einem weißen Rechteck im oberen linken Viertel erzeugt wird und das Programm nicht weiter ausgeführt wird. Beim Zweitstart ist dann alles okay und das Spiel läuft. Das Problem gab es mit den Treibern vor dem aktuellen aber auch schon.



Ich bekomme AC:Od nicht mehr zum laufen. Hab übrigens noch weitere Punkte in der Fehlerliste ergänzt.


----------



## Eyren (26. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab gestern den 20.1.3 installiert, weil ich einen Treibervergleich mit dem 19.10.2 anstellen möchte. Hier mal die Fehler, die seit dem auftauchen:
> 
> * der Crytek Neon Noir Benchmark startet nicht mehr| läuft sauber bei mir durch
> * AC:Od startet nicht mehr | besitze ich nicht test daher nicht möglich
> ...



Puh also bisher finde ich den 20.1.3 noch den besten 20er Treiber. Abstürze hatte ich nur mit den Vorgängern und das Profile nicht greifen mit sämtlichen 19er Treibern.

Jetzt läuft es erstmal alles 1a.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2020)

ACO läuft bei mir völlig normal, ich hab jetzt endlich auch mal den scheiß Treiber umgangen und komme wieder auf meine alten Performancewerte. Mal sehn ob ich das auch stable bekomme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Januar 2020)

Bei AC:O hatte ich immer Probleme und es half mir in der .exe die Vollbildoptimierung zu deaktivieren. Vielleicht hilft es ja keine Ahnung


----------



## gaussmath (26. Januar 2020)

Hier ist übrigens mein Treibervergleich mit der R7. Hat schon ein bisschen Zeit gekostet. ^^

Radeon Adrenalin 20.1.3 Driver Comparison (Radeon VII/Vega 20) : Amd


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Januar 2020)

Sauber Gaussi! Da hast du dir ja ordentlich Mühe gemacht. ähnliche Werte kann ich ebenso teilen.

Musste aber den alten Treiber wieder draufmachen (Okt), hatte wieder BlackScreens und ganze Systemabstürze, geht mir langsam gehörig auf den Senkel! Ich hab nochmal nen Mini.dmp an AMD geschickt, die sollen den Dreck endlich beheben. Habe sie auch gebeten (was sie wohl nicht machen werden) einen fixen PState einzuführen, damit man wählen kann, dass die Graka immer mit der eingestellten Frequenz läuft. Das alleine würde einige, ach DUTZENDE Probleme beseitigen. Bei NVdia gehts doch auch so... das automatische hin- und hergetakte hat mir noch nie gefallen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens mein Treibervergleich mit der R7. Hat schon ein bisschen Zeit gekostet. ^^
> 
> Radeon Adrenalin 20.1.3 Driver Comparison (Radeon VII/Vega 20) : Amd



Nice coole Sache  Im Firestrike hat die Karte auch Federn gelassen, in Spielen hingegen sind die neueren Treiber schneller.
Leider fehlt mir derzeit die Zeit zum benchen


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ACO läuft bei mir völlig normal, ich hab jetzt endlich auch mal den scheiß Treiber umgangen und komme wieder auf meine alten Performancewerte. Mal sehn ob ich das auch stable bekomme.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte schon fragen ob deine CPU einen weg hat , bis ich gesehen habe only 12 Cores.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon fragen ob deine CPU einen weg hat , bis ich gesehen habe only 12 Cores.



Ja ist in Games meist etwas schneller und der Idel sinkt auch leicht.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Januar 2020)

Moin!

Hmm... ich hab mit den neuen Treibern keine Probleme. 

Ein/zwei Treiberversionen davor hatte ich manchmal diese Blackscreens, meist bei Spielstart oder nichtstun.  Musste dann den Monitor einmal aus und wieder einschalten, dann war alles wieder gut.

Was anderes:

Haben die Frequenzen von GPU/HBM noch irgendwas mit den Taktgebern zu tun?

Früher waren das ja immer Vielfache der 27MHz der Taktgeber.

Sprich, sollte ich statt meiner 1950/1200MHz lieber 1944/1188MHz einstellen?

Default sind es ja 1801MHz, das hat irgendwie nichts mit 27MHz zu tun.

Wobei der SoC default mit 972 taktet, was 36x27MHz sind. 

Via MPT lässt sichja  auch hier der Takt erhöhen, die nächsten Stufen die er selbstständig anfährt sind 1134MHz (42x27MHz) und 1350MHz (50x27MHz).

Bei der Spannung sind es definitiv 6,5mV-Sprünge, die die Karte macht.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2020)

Interessant wäre, ob Du mit 1944 die Spannung stabil um die 6,5mV senken kannst.
dito 
Vorher den HBM-Takt zur Sicherheit auf die 1188.
Fluktuiert der noch so in D2? (ganz früher gabs da ja mal Spikes nach oben)


----------



## DARPA (27. Januar 2020)

Bei mir sind die einstellbaren Werte für Takt und Spannung je nach Treiberversion immer nen bisschen anders.

So kann ich manchmal 2045 MHz einstellen, manchmal aber auch nur 2044 oder 2046. Das gleiche bei der Spannung, mal sind 1148 dann 1149 mV, je nachdem welcher Step grad möglich ist.

Lustig auch bei der default Spannung. Angefangen habe ich mit dem Day 1 Treiber bei 1063 mV. Alle paar Treiberversionen ist die Spannung dann gestiegen bis auf zuletzt 1068 mV. Installiere ich alte Treiber, habe ich auch wieder die alten Werte.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Januar 2020)

Das mit der Spannung ist mir auch aufgefallen.

Früher habe ich 1100mV eingestellt um  1100mV zu erhalten.

Jetzt muss ich im Treiber 1094-1099mV einstellen für 1100mV. Mit 1100mV ergeben sich schon 1106mV.

Sind halt Rundungsfehler. Die Stufe erhöht sich ja auch wegen der 6.5mV auch mal bei 6mV und mal bei 7mV mehr.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2020)

Bei Navi gibts wohl ein Offset +2.
Also würde dort 1098 = 1100 als eingestellter vs. genutzter Wert sein. 1100 dann 1102 = eff.1106,25mV.
Das könnte ne Gegenmaßnahme von AMD für die minSpannung sein, damit bei Dips net so schnell instabil.
825 wären dann ja bereits 831,25mV eff.

Ob die R7 diesselben Spannungssteps wie Vega hat, weiss ich net. Dort sinds 6,25mV.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Januar 2020)

Du hast Recht! Es ist ein Teiler von 25mV, Also 12,5mV bzw 6.25mV. Mein Fehler, Zahlendreher.

Wenn der Taktgeber genauso "geviertelt" arbeiten kann, würden sich 1802MHz (66.75*27MHz), 999MHz (37*27MHz), und auch meine 1201MHz (44,5*27MHz) bzw1951 (72,25*27MHz) ergeben können. Also immer 6,75MHz Sprünge. Mal so dahingesponnen...


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

Kann das so eigentlich alles bestätigen, sowohl bei der Spannung wie auch beim SOC.
Mit dem Treiber bin ich bei der Seven eigentlich seit dem neuen Adrenalin sehr zufrieden, vor allem RIS ist super.

Die Navi ist da wesentlich empfindlicher und tückischer. Wenn ich die ausbenche macht die alles mit, starte ich dann so ne Pillokram wie Fifa dann krieg ich nen BS mit Reboot. Das ist einfach nervig weil sehr tückisch.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi, hast du schon die EDC=1A Geschichte ausprobiert?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Gurdi, hast du schon die EDC=1A Geschichte ausprobiert?



Hmm,nö.Klär mich auf.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Januar 2020)

EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Ich hab EDC=1A, PPT=395W (mainboard max.), TDC=255A (mainboard max.). PBO Scalar 1x (einzige gefährliche Einstellung, nicht 10x nehmen wir im Forum angegeben), C-States aus, E-Plan AMD Ryzen balanced.

CB20 AC ging von 7300 auf 7500, SC ist bei 530 stabil und Ryzen Master zeigt schön die der beste Core im CCD1 mit 4580MHz rechnet, und zu abkühlen immer mal vom 2.besten im CCD1 abgelöst wird, der mit 4560MHz läuft.

Max. Takt ging auf 4675 statt 4600 wie vorher.

Temperaturen und Verlustleistung geringer als mit PBO auf Anschlag, FIT hat EDC also weiterhin unter Kontrolle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint ein netter Bug zu sein...

Mal sehen wann Hallock / AMD dazu Stellung nehmen.

Sorry für OT


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

Werd ich mir mal anschauen bei Gelegenheit, danke.


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

... kurze Info für alle die mit Ihrer NAVI die Grundlagenforschung unterstützen wollten: seit kurzem wird die NAVI bei Folding@Home unterstützt. Eine kleine Einstellung macht es möglich - *kuckst du hier *


----------



## _Berge_ (29. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kurze Info für alle die mit Ihrer NAVI die Grundlagenforschung unterstützen wollten: seit kurzem wird die NAVI bei Folding@Home unterstützt. Eine kleine Einstellung macht es möglich - *kuckst du hier *




Gab es sowas eigentlich auch für die Seven?


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Gab es sowas eigentlich auch für die Seven?



... sollte mit der Seven auch Funken!


----------



## _Berge_ (29. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sollte mit der Seven auch Funken!



Schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit an!


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit an!



... warte nicht zu lange. Ab 04.02. läuft die Aktion mit Gewinnspiel


----------



## gbm31 (30. Januar 2020)

Nach einem Standby hatte ich heute Nacht wieder den 1630MHz Bug. 

Hab als Hosenträger jetzt wieder eine SPP mit dem MPT erstellt. Nervig sowas...

Aber jetzt gibts ja den nächsten Treiber...  20.1.4


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2020)

Ich hab jetzt vollständig auf den MPT gesetzt beim einstellen der Taktraten. Nur noch die Lüfter und den HBM regel ich via Wattmann.


----------



## bigburritoboy (30. Januar 2020)

jemand ne Idee, was man für ne gute VII inkl. Bykski - Block, dem besseren Speicher und OVP so ungefähr verlangen kann? Bin da irgendwie echt planlos.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2020)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> jemand ne Idee, was man für ne gute VII inkl. Bykski - Block, dem besseren Speicher und OVP so ungefähr verlangen kann? Bin da irgendwie echt planlos.



Mit Block etwa 450-500 würde ich schätzen.


----------



## BladeTNT (30. Januar 2020)

Ja 450-500 würde ich auch sagen, habe für mein Bykski Block ja schon 120 bezhalt...


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2020)

Meine Karte schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen im Moment.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (30. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Karte schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen im Moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sind den deine Settings derzeit und mV?


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Wie sind den deine Settings derzeit und mV?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (31. Januar 2020)

2029mhz bei lappigen 1099mv? Meine läuft Stock schon 1119.. und bei 2000mhz kackt die meistens ab (ausser bei AAA Games...) und 1170 wäre mir etwas zu hoch...


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Karte schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen im Moment.



Alle 3 Frequenzen mit 2029.
Taktet die Graka im Idle dann noch normal runter?

btw.
Das mit der hohen SOC-Spannung hat Gurdi sich wohl bei der Navi-Ref. abgekuckt.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Alle 3 Frequenzen mit 2029.
> Taktet die Graka im Idle dann noch normal runter?
> 
> btw.
> Das mit der hohen SOC-Spannung hat Gurdi sich wohl bei der Navi-Ref. abgekuckt.



Ja tut Sie, das sind lediglich Last P-States. Ich hab gesehen das meine Karte in Benchmarks ein paar Sec. brauch bis das Wattmanprofil vom Takt anliegt, mit den Änderungen fixe ich das. Das hat meine Scores kompromittiert.
Die SOC Spannung habe ich übrigens nicht verändert, die liegt Stock an bei mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal noch nen FS Ex. Stresstest mit Open Case, das könnte die Kühlung erreichen wenn ich im Case optimal die Abwärme abführen könnte.(Seitenteil geöffnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht das ganze derzeit bei mir aus, etwas unordentlich weil ich die Sensoren nicht sauber verlegt habe bisher. Die Soundkarte und das passive Netzteil kosten mich halb einfach etwas Kühlung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2020)

Du hast doch jetzt mit dem neuen Board einen besseren Soundchip, könnte man da net auf die extra Soundkarte verzichten?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du hast doch jetzt mit dem neuen Board einen besseren Soundchip, könnte man da net auf die extra Soundkarte verzichten?



Kein Soundchip ist so gut wie ne Soundkarte. Ich hab auch noch ein Beyerdynamic hier dran hängen, das brauch ne gewisse Verstärkung und beim Sound bin ich nicht gerade zu Kompromissen bereit.
Die Karte läuft ja stabil so, paar Grad mehr oder weniger jucken da nicht.


----------



## bigburritoboy (31. Januar 2020)

Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung? Ich kann den neuen Treiber ums Verrecken nich runterladen. Treiber beenden, Neustart...bringt alles nix. Ich geh auf aktualisieren, er zeigt 0% und das wars. Nix passiert


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2020)

Treiber lade ich immer manuell von der Homepage

https://www.amd.com/de/support


----------



## eiernacken1983 (31. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gestern meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt (Win 10 auf ne komplett neue und leere Partition). Innovativ wollte ich sein und habe 20.1.3. (WQHL) installiert. Kann es sein, dass das von Fall zu Fall richtiger Mist ist (wie bei mir)? Die Maschine stürzt dauernd ab: mal bleibt er einfach mit dem letzten Bild auf dem Bildschirm stehen, mal bricht die Verbindung des Monitors ab; in allen Fällen geht nur harter Reset. Ich habe nichtmal gezockt, sondern die VII nur ein bisschen bei Milkyway rechnen lassen.  Ist der 5700 (XT) Bug mit den Abstürzen gar kein Bug, sondern ein Feature, das jetzt auch auf die VII übertragen wurde. 

Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen, dass der 20.1.... nicht gut funktioniert und man einen Bogen darum machen sollte (ich lade gerade 19.12.3 runter)? Alternativ könnte es noch das nagelneue Netzteil sein (Enermax Platimax 750 W), aber nach jedem Abschmieren ist auch der Treiber zurückgesetzt, so dass es für mich einfacher wäre, wenn es der olle Treiber ist. Zudem taucht die Adrenalin Software gar nicht mehr unten rechts (neben Datum und Uhrzeit auf).

Grüße und einen schönen Start ins WE

Edit: So, mit Edition 2019 ist es erwartungsgemäß perfekt über Nacht durchgelaufen. Find ich ja relativ übel, wie der Treiber in der 2020er Edition abstinkt. Das ist bei mir eigentlich unbenutzbar; noch schlimmer wird es, wenn man noch berücksichtigt, dass das Windows gerade völlig neu installiert wurde. Aber ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und das mal in die Feedback-Maske bei AMD eingetragen


----------



## eiernacken1983 (31. Januar 2020)

Eine Frage habe ich noch: 19.12.3. installiert und vom Look her ist das auch schon das neue Design. Hätte ich noch was früheres installieren müssen, um diese Adrenalin 2020 Edition nicht haben zu müssen?

Edit: Frage selbst beantwortet; ab 19.12.2 ist es die 2020er Version. Also nächster Versuch mit 19.12.1.


----------



## BladeTNT (4. Februar 2020)

So neuer Treiber am Start 
*Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.1 Optional*

Support For

    Zombie Army 4: Dead War™

Fixed Issues

    Some users may experience higher than expected memory usage when recording with Radeon ReLive.
    HDR content may become overly dark or overly bright in some DirectX®12 API games on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
    The camera element may exhibit stutter in recorded clips or during streaming using Radeon ReLive.
    The scroll bar is missing for some users in the Compatibility tab of Radeon Software.
    Radeon Software may fail to detect VR games when SteamVR is running or has been started.
    Radeon Anti-Lag enable and disable beep notifications may be played in error when individually pressing keys assigned to the hotkey.
    The Snap Settings feature may fail to apply settings for Auto Tuning controls if other Auto Tuning settings were already applied.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (4. Februar 2020)

Kleine Anekdote noch (vielleicht kommt hier dann wieder Leben in die Bude  ):

Ich habe ja meine Probleme mit dem 2020er-Treiber an AMD gemeldet. Ich habe eine automatisch generierte Dankes-Mail bekommen: "Thank you for taking time to provide us your Feedback on the *AMD Catalyst Drivers *."

Hat man bei AMD noch nicht überall bemerkt, dass der Treiber umbenannt wurde... Das kann ja nur bedeuten, dass alle Ressourcen auf die wichtigen Sachen umgelenkt wurde und so Details in der Außendarstellung mal außen vor bleiben 

Ist hier jemand bei der Faltwoche dabei. Meine Heim-VII faltet schon. Der Stromverbrauch liegt je nach Work Unit zwischen 90 - 110 W trotz Standard-Frequenz. Undervolting ist dabei, allerdings schein FaH hardcore undervolting nicht zu mögen, so dass ich meine UV-Settings mal um 30 mV nach oben angepasst habe. Insgesamt scheint die Berechnung aber nicht extrem viel Last zu erzeugen.


----------



## RX480 (4. Februar 2020)

Die RRA-Anmeldung erfolgt sogar noch als ATI.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...ews/Geruechte-ueber-Release-im-Maerz-1342679/

Evtl. hat der Catalyst nen besseren Ruf als der Adrenalin.
Also ich würde ne ATI@Catalyst nehmen.


----------



## Eyren (4. Februar 2020)

Ich falte grundsätzlich neben dem zocken. Endlich eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für die 20 ungenutzten Threads der CPU und die VII wacht auch endlich mal auf.

Aber ja egal ob undervolting oder OC beides mag FaH irgendwie nicht so annehmen wie andere Anwendungen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich falte grundsätzlich neben dem zocken. Endlich eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für die 20 ungenutzten Threads der CPU und die VII wacht auch endlich mal auf.
> 
> Aber ja egal ob undervolting oder OC beides mag FaH irgendwie nicht so annehmen wie andere Anwendungen.



Eine Frage: faltest Du mit dem 2019er oder dem 2020er-Treiber? 2020 schmiert bei mir ständig ab. Mit 2019er-Treiber erreicht meine VII nur 800 - 1200K PPD. Kampfschaaaf im FaH Thread berichtete von seiner VII, die etwa doppelt soviele PPD erfaltet, wie meine. Ich hab schon einiges probiert und es kann fast nur noch der Treiber übrig bleiben, der für den Punkteschub bei anderen sorgt.


----------



## Eyren (5. Februar 2020)

Ich hab den 20er drauf aber frag mich nicht nach der Leistung da muss ich heute Abend schauen.

Wegen den Abstürzen kann ich dir sagen das ich ca. 60mV mehr brauche um die VII mit F@H stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

Man hat mir heute Mittag im FaH-Thread den Tipp gegeben, die Advanced WUs abzufragen. Seitdem ich die bekomme, braucht die VII mehr Power, mach aber auch deutlich mehr Punkte (im Bereich 2 Mio PPD). Liegt also nicht am Treiber sondern an den WUs. Die älteren laufen auf der VII offenbar nicht so gut. Daher besteht für mich kein weiterer Bedarf, auf den 20er Treiber zu gehen, da ich nun auch mit Adrenalin 2019 gut Punkte mache.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2020)

Heute vor 1 Jahr wurde die VII releast

Happy Birthday &#55358;&#56691;


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2020)

Hab ich das Teil erst 1 Jahr, kommt mir schon ewig vor.


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Februar 2020)

yeaiiih  habe es auch direkt 10min vor offizelen Release bestellt xD  war auch nach 15min ausverkauft damals haha


----------



## Eyren (8. Februar 2020)

1 Jahr schon? Gott wird Zeit für neue Hardware!


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2020)

Ich denke ich bleib der Seven noch ne Weile treu.


----------



## Eyren (8. Februar 2020)

Ja ich auch. Momentan gibt es nix was nicht vernünftig läuft bzw. Ist mein System sowieso absoluter Overkill da ich nur WoW spiele. Und die VII macht mit all den Spielereien und Problemchen einfach zuviel Spaß!


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2020)

https://abload.de/img/arcturusfinal2m7jf7.png

Hier der Nachfolger für Nicht Gamer!


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> https://abload.de/img/arcturusfinal2m7jf7.png
> 
> Hier der Nachfolger für Nicht Gamer!



Nice wieder mit HBM 2


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2020)

Dieses Jahr kann spannend werden. Freue mich auf die neuen Top Dogs von nV und AMD 


Aber die 7 irgendwann zu verkaufen, wird mir schwer fallen. Eine Karte mit Charakter, wie ne gute Frau.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr kann spannend werden. Freue mich auf die neuen Top Dogs von nV und AMD
> 
> 
> Aber die 7 irgendwann zu verkaufen, wird mir schwer fallen. Eine Karte mit Charakter, wie ne gute Frau.



Ne Rothaarige


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2020)

Die passenden DSC-Monis für  die nextGenGrakas sind verfügbar:
ASUS XG438Q, LED-Monitor schwarz, 120 Hz, UltraHD, HDR, AMD Free Sync 2
(HDR600 reicht mir am PC)

Weiss jetzt aber net, ob die R7 schon DSC unterstützt. (Navi ja)

edit: der RU8009 ist auch gerade im Angebot, 55" für 599€ 
Samsung RU8009 138 cm (55 Zoll) LED Fernseher (Ultra HD, HDR, Triple Tuner, Smart TV) [Modelljahr 2019]: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## janni851 (10. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> edit: der RU8009 ist auch gerade im Angebot, 55" für 599€
> Samsung RU8009 138 cm (55 Zoll) LED Fernseher (Ultra HD, HDR, Triple Tuner, Smart TV) [Modelljahr 2019]: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video



Der war zum Super Bowl letzte Woche bei Alternate aber nochmal ca 60€ günstiger glaube ich. Trotzdem ein gutes Angebot!

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2020)

Ich werd noch bekloppt mit dem Treiberbrei in letzter Zeit. Ich sollte nicht mehr die aktuellsten Versionen testen. Seit dem letzten Treiber ist der Blackscreen-Bug auch bei den älteren Versionen erhalten geblieben aka müsste ich nun Windows komplett platt machen, dazu fehlt aber eigentlich die Zeit.

Meine VII lief 100% stabil für Wochen und nun ständig dieser Blackscreen mist, muss den Rechner neustarten und nach dem Neustart dann nochmal herunterfahren und wieder anschalten, weil ansonsten Chrome bzw. Youtube neben games anfängt extrem stark zu laggen, wird also quasi nicht nutzbar. Allerdings auch nur wenn der Fokus auf dem Fenster des Games liegt. Liegt der Fokus auf Chrome, laufen Game und YT problemlos. Ich werd noch wahnsinnig. Anfangs hatte ich das nur mit den neuesten Treibern, jetzt aber auch immer. Spannung ist auch vollkommen egal, 1150-1180mV (lief monatelang problemlos mit 1160mV max), es passiert trotzdem. 

Hab dabei auch festgestellt, dass die VII ab 1180mV langsam ihr limit erreicht und das Spulenfiepen sehr viel deutlicher wird. Überlege aktuell wieder ein wenig zurückzufahren, von 2074 z.B. auf 2044 mit 1120mV, so das ich zumindest noch über 2GHz bleibe. Die karte soll mir ja nicht bei Zeiten um die Ohren fliegen


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2020)

Joh, 1180mv bei OpenDraw ist natürlich schon harter Tobak.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2020)

Mein altes Golden Sample hat noch nichtmal bei 1240mV mucken gemacht...ach manchmal vermisse ich die Karte schon..was ich jetzt damit rausholen könnte, aber ALC hat NEIN gesagt  #RIP

Ich will mich ja auch garnicht beschweren, aber die Treiberproblematik stößt mir aktuell so sauer auf, dass ich überlege die VII wirklich zu VK. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein AMD! Hat jemand anders auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die VII mit den neueren Treibern ganz anders angesprochen/ausgelastet wird? Die Temps und Co. und auch der ausgewiesene Verbrauch sind sehr ähnlich, aber alleine das Verhalten der Karte..bei identischen Settings sind die Bauteile/Spulen mit dem neuen Treiber DEUTLICH hörbar bei Verwendung der 2020er Treiber und ich habe keine Ahnung warum. Gleiche Games/Benches, gleiche Settings, gleiche Werte, aber die Karte brummt was das Zeug hält. Ich werd daraus nicht mehr schlau


----------



## Methusalem (11. Februar 2020)

Nun gut, ich habe keine Probleme mit der Karte, weder mit den Treibern noch sonstwas, allerdings habe ich meine Karte auch so gut wie nie außerhalb der Specs betrieben (wenn man mal vom HBM absieht).

Vielleicht so was ähnliches wie eine Art Hardware-Degradation bei deiner Karte?


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2020)

Bei den qualitativ hochwertigen Komponenten und der Betriebstemperatur würde ich erstmal nicht von Degradation ausgehen. Möglich ist alles, klar, aber das wäre ja gelacht!


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Februar 2020)

Meine ist auch übern Jordan
Hotspot um die 105 bis 108 Grad
und wupps,- defekt!


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine ist auch übern Jordan
> Hotspot um die 105 bis 108 Grad
> und wupps,- defekt!



Das ist auch schon ein wenig sehr extrem. Meine kommt nichtmal auf 80 im Hotspot, trotz 1160mV, AiO sei Dank 

Ich probier mal meine Settings schön zurückzufahren ein Stück, also HBM 1200 und mV so max 1100mV und schau mal ob der neue Treiber das dann auch ohne MPT akzeptiert und dann mal schauen ob diese Abstürze sich in Grenzen halten. Hab schon länger in Vermutung, dass das MPT sich mit den neuen Treibern nicht wirklich verträgt, mal schauen


----------



## DARPA (11. Februar 2020)

Teste mal nen anderesn Browser (z.B. Firefox) ob du dann immer noch Blackscreens hast. Vielleicht liegts auch an nem Update oder der Hardwarebeschleunigung (siehe Navi).

Ich konnte mit dem 2020 Branch keine Änderung zu vorher feststellen, was Auslastung und Temps betrifft. 
Die letzten Treiber laufen alle unauffällig und stabil. OC Werte sind auch seit Monaten stabil. Mit dem Workaround "100% Lüfter" nutze ich nicht mal mehr MPT.

Aber die VII läuft ja eh bei jedem anders


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2020)

Ja, hatte auch schon überlegt, aber Chrome  Ich bin Chrome schon seit Jahren treu, Firefox spricht micht nicht mehr wirklich an und Opera, auch mit Gaming Browser...die sind mir etwas zu fadenscheinig! Ansonsten kA, welchen verwendest du? 

Das Witzige ist, dass mit dem neuen Treiber (und auch mit dem alten) immer die gleiche Komponente abraucht (amdkmdap) und im Sys-Log auch immer nur von dieser Komponente gesprochen wird, daher hielt ich den Browser an sich bislang eig für Quatsch. Hab auch extra alle spezifischen Settings für Chrome deaktiviert (Freesync, IS, Anti-Lag, usw.) und trotzdem immer wieder der gleiche Müll.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Teste mal nen anderesn Browser (z.B. Firefox) ob du dann immer noch Blackscreens hast. Vielleicht liegts auch an nem Update oder der Hardwarebeschleunigung (siehe Navi).
> 
> Ich konnte mit dem 2020 Branch keine Änderung zu vorher feststellen, was Auslastung und Temps betrifft.
> Die letzten Treiber laufen alle unauffällig und stabil. OC Werte sind auch seit Monaten stabil. Mit dem Workaround "100% Lüfter" nutze ich nicht mal mehr MPT.
> ...



Kann auch nichts negatives berichten derzeit.
Hast du auch ne monitoring vom Absturz?Irgendwas auffälliges, Taktpeak oder sowas z.B.


----------



## DARPA (11. Februar 2020)

War ja auch nur ein Vorschlag zum testen und weiter eingrenzen 
Ich selber nutze Firefox.

Außer @stock testen hätte ich sonst keine weitere Ideen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2020)

Könntest noch versuchen HDCP zu deaktivieren, das buggt auch manchmal.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Könntest noch versuchen HDCP zu deaktivieren, das buggt auch manchmal.


Das ist immer aus, bringt aber auch nix.

Hab mich mit dem Thema mal noch weiter belesen, könnte auch mein MoBo bzw. mein CPU OC sein, auch wenn das eigentlich stable ist. Ich mach die Tage mal nen BIOS update, erhöhe die Spannung der CPU um ein bis zwei steps und hau auch windows frisch drauf mit allen aktuellen Chipset/ME-Treibern. Ist ja auch schon wieder fast nen Jahr her. Mal schauen, ob das Problem dann verschwindet  Hatte die Probleme aber auch schon mit anderen Settings, RAM kann es auch nicht sein, der lief 24h max Auslastung ohne Error.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2020)

Beim Arbeitsspeicher wäre ich immer vorsichtig, der lässt sich wie eine GraKa nicht mit Stresstools zu 100% garantieren.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. Februar 2020)

Da hast du vollkommen recht, aber wäre der RAM nicht stabil, dann wäre der AMD Treiber das letzte was abstürzen würde xD generell noch nie das Problem gehabt, auch mit knallhart instabilen OCs, dass dadurch der Grafiktreiber abschmiert. Das wäre das erste Mal...aber ja xD


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2020)

Probieren kannst es ja mal, denke auch eher dass es der Treiber ist.


----------



## Eyren (12. Februar 2020)

Grundsätzlich würde ich sogar mit neuem Windows anfangen.

Hab vor 10 Tagen alles neu aufspielen müssen wegen SSD tausch und siehe da die VII schnurrt wieder.

Kein Treiberresett, kein Blackscreen, kein Absturz und ich darf sogar wieder ohne VSR aus spielen raustabben.

OC/UV läuft mit den alten Settings stabil in allen Lebenslagen.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2020)

Dayum..neueste Treiber am start?


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Februar 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das ist auch schon ein wenig sehr extrem. Meine kommt nichtmal auf 80 im Hotspot, trotz 1160mV, AiO sei Dank



80  Nur? Bei den Werten geht meine bis 96 Hoch wenn (bei Games die vollen Last nutzen) trotz Wakü xD

2. Deine Probleme verstehe ich total, wie schon öfter erwähnt meine Zickt auch oft rum.
*Windows 10 wurde auch neu aufgespielt, trotzdem noch:*

1. HDMI Bild Aussetzer (3m HDMI zum AVR - mit 4K Auflösung) 
2. HDMI Ton wird einfach so oft ca um 40% leiser 
3. Wärend ich hier schreibe zwischendurch Bild aufflackern  (FireFox auch bei Chrome) 
4. KMPlayer verursacht öfter mal  Graka Crashes wenn ich vor/zurückspule wenn der Film DolbyAtmos/DTS X etc Format hat (PC Freez oder Schwarzes Bild) denke ebenfalls ein HDMI Problem.
5. Alte OC Settings gehen nicht mehr, vorher  2000Mhz@Stock(1119mv) mit Treiber  19.10.1 -  jetzt nur noch 1950@stock(1119mv) mit den 2020ern

HDCP ist ebenfalls AUS.
Ist schon lästig das ganze. War auch schon am überlegen mir eine andere Karte zu holen, ich liebe die Karte, aber habe immer das Glück, die Schwarzen Scharfe zu bekommen. wie die Karte davor, Vega 64  starkes Spulenfiepen.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2020)

Ja Hot damn...hab meine heute mal im alten System etwas runtergetaktet laufen lassen, FSUltra Loop für 8h über Nacht, max Temp 80°, müsste aber mal wieder entstauben, da geht bestimmt mehr! Aktuelle Settings 2004MHz/1200MHz bei 1.1V glatt. Keine Probleme. Aber FSU alleine, oder generell games alleine waren noch nie das Problem. Meine Probleme gehen eher los wenn ich MMOs im Fenstermodus und nebenbei Youtube konsumiere...ich will erstmal mein OC ausschließen und lass das ganze mal so laufen. Wenn der erste Absurz kommt, dann fliegt das Windows runter.

Ohne MPT kann ich nur 1,1V fahren, da die Karte ansonsten runtertaktet. +20% Powerlimit reichen für mehr Spannung nicht bei mir.

EDIT: Hab aber auch festgestellt, zwischen 1,1 und 1,16V liegt bei mir knapp 8% Performance, aber die Temps ändern sich nicht stark. Auch der Verbrauch geht "nur" um weitere 30W nach oben, also quasi skaliert linear mit der Performance.

@BladeTNT Hab ja noch nen Eisbär LT mit nem 360 Radi mit im Loop, das hat die Kühlleistung von CPU und GPU massiv verbessert (-15° im Vergleich zu GPU only).


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Februar 2020)

Habe MPT auch wieder gelöscht bzw die Einträge.  1200 reichen  1250 bringt bei mir in Games 1 FPS mehr..uuuhhh. 
Auch bei +50% PL kommt Freez bei alten OC Settings. Mein ziel ist immer mit Stock Volt das Maximum rauszuholen, da meine Karte eh schon so hoch gelegt ist. Die 2-3 FPS naja, ist es mir nicht Wert Spannung so hoch laufen zu lassen.

Aber ja bei Spielen ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen wenn man öfter Minimiert oder sonst wa, das es zum Blackscreen kommen kann.
Könnte schwören das es bei mir am HDMI liegt aber ich brauche HDMI wegen dem Ton, Bild geht über DP auf mein 144hz Moni.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2020)

Nimm doch ein DP zu HDMI Kabel, das könnte helfen.Nutze ich am HTPC auch.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm doch ein DP zu HDMI Kabel, das könnte helfen.Nutze ich am HTPC auch.




könnte ich mal testen, habe nur ein DP zum HDMI adapter hier aber da gibt die selben Probleme mit


----------



## eiernacken1983 (12. Februar 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich werd noch bekloppt mit dem Treiberbrei in letzter Zeit. Ich sollte nicht mehr die aktuellsten Versionen testen. Seit dem letzten Treiber ist der Blackscreen-Bug auch bei den älteren Versionen erhalten geblieben aka müsste ich nun Windows komplett platt machen, dazu fehlt aber eigentlich die Zeit.
> 
> Meine VII lief 100% stabil für Wochen und nun ständig dieser Blackscreen mist, muss den Rechner neustarten und nach dem Neustart dann nochmal herunterfahren und wieder anschalten, weil ansonsten Chrome bzw. Youtube neben games anfängt extrem stark zu laggen, wird also quasi nicht nutzbar. Allerdings auch nur wenn der Fokus auf dem Fenster des Games liegt. Liegt der Fokus auf Chrome, laufen Game und YT problemlos. Ich werd noch wahnsinnig. Anfangs hatte ich das nur mit den neuesten Treibern, jetzt aber auch immer. Spannung ist auch vollkommen egal, 1150-1180mV (lief monatelang problemlos mit 1160mV max), es passiert trotzdem.
> 
> Hab dabei auch festgestellt, dass die VII ab 1180mV langsam ihr limit erreicht und das Spulenfiepen sehr viel deutlicher wird. Überlege aktuell wieder ein wenig zurückzufahren, von 2074 z.B. auf 2044 mit 1120mV, so das ich zumindest noch über 2GHz bleibe. Die karte soll mir ja nicht bei Zeiten um die Ohren fliegen



Ich möchte hier auch nochmal zu Protokoll geben, dass bei mir in zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern der 2020er-Treiber in Verbindung mit der VII zu Abstürzen führt. Dabei ist es egal, ob mit UV oder Stock-Settings. Gehe ich zurück auf den Adrenalin 2019, läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Ich habe dies auch AMD über das Kontaktformular mitgeteilt. Viel Erfolg beim Ausmerzen der Abstürze.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier auch nochmal zu Protokoll geben, dass bei mir in zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern der 2020er-Treiber in Verbindung mit der VII zu Abstürzen führt. Dabei ist es egal, ob mit UV oder Stock-Settings. Gehe ich zurück auf den Adrenalin 2019, läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Ich habe dies auch AMD über das Kontaktformular mitgeteilt. Viel Erfolg beim Ausmerzen der Abstürze.



Das habe ich auch berichtet per Support, mal gucken ob sich was tut. Auf die neuen Treiber werde ich so oder so erstmal verzichten. Gibt aktuell eh nichts aktuelles was ich spielen wöllte


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch berichtet per Support, mal gucken ob sich was tut. Auf die neuen Treiber werde ich so oder so erstmal verzichten. Gibt aktuell eh nichts aktuelles was ich spielen wöllte



Die alten sind sowieso etwas schneller, haben aber auch nicht das RIS an Board was schon sehr nützlich ist.


----------



## Eyren (12. Februar 2020)

Ich wollte wirklich aufhören meine VII zu quälen......

Aber dieser komische Gurdi steht mal über 100pkt über mir im TimeSpy.


Arme VII es tut mir leid was ich dir antun muss.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Februar 2020)

TDC Limit GFX von 330 auf 400 und TDC Limit SOC von 50 auf 66. Gib Ihr Eyren
Bzgl. Abstürze, bin auf den 20.1.3, also den letzten WHQL-Treiber, per Radeon Installer Neuinstallation zurück und hab per MPT dazu das PowerLimit von 250 auf 275W erhöht. 
Ob die PowerLimit-Erhöhung von Nöten ist da bin ich nicht sicher^^, aber das System läuft wieder zu 100% stabil.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

Ich seh schon, ich muss wohl mal wieder die 24Threads vom 3900er auspacken und mal ein neues Max OC Profil erstellen 

Meine Karte säuselt aber auch so schön vor sich die letzte Zeit, das ich da eigentlich wenig Lust drauf habe. In Jurassic gammelt die bei geschmeidigen 80Grad mit 260Watt ASIC rum aktuell, Borderlands 3 das selbe.
Heftig ist aber immer noch RE2 in UHD, da schuftet die Karte echt heftig.


----------



## Eyren (13. Februar 2020)

Hmm wäre mal ne Überlegung Wert. Könnte ja auch mal wieder RAM tweaken, CPU und dann mal mit der VII benchen.

Aber irgendwie fehlt mir doch die Zeit....

Spätestens beim ersten Crash geht das nervige suchen los welche Komponenten aussteigt.


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Anscheinend ist net nur Adreanlin allein ne Ursache sondern auch net jeder Chipsatztreiber gleich gut.
Hier mal ein Veganer:
RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! (cont.) | Page 53 | guru3D Forums


----------



## eiernacken1983 (13. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist net nur Adreanlin allein ne Ursache sondern auch net jeder Chipsatztreiber gleich gut.
> Hier mal ein Veganer:
> RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! (cont.) | Page 53 | guru3D Forums



Oh nein, das wäre eine weitere Variable in der großen Treiber-Gleichung. Dann brauchen wir von AMD eine Tabelle, welcher Adrenalin-Treiber mit welchem Chipsatz-Treiber funktioniert


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Jo,
momentan macht AMD nen richtigen Eiertanz.
(wobei das o.g. Bsp. ein Einzelfall mit dem Board sein kann)

Ob dann noch die kumulativen W10-Updates ne Rolle spielen ist auch net klar.


----------



## Edelhamster (13. Februar 2020)

Ein aktuelles Windows in Kombination mit dem aktuellen AMD Chipsatztreiber und dem letzten Radeon WHQL Treiber läuft bei mir wie gesagt rund.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (13. Februar 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Windows in Kombination mit dem aktuellen AMD Chipsatztreiber und dem letzten Radeon WHQL Treiber läuft bei mir wie gesagt rund.



Das liegt bestimmt an deinem Soundblaster-Z 
Sorry, ich versuche die Treiber-Sache mit Humor zu nehmen


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
habe mit meiner VII bei BFV immer freezes und dann Treiberabsturz, nach Neustart ist alles wieder wie vorher und alle OC-Werte sind auch noch eingespeichert! (also Treiber hat sich nicht resetet) Das gleiche Verhalten passiert auch mit Stock. Habe dieses Problem nur in BFV wahrgenomen, Heaven, valley etc laufen Stunden rund. Vor dem Absturz kann ich aber sicher eine Stunde, manchmal mehr manchmal weniger super rund und flüssig BF spielen!
Wenn ich meine Vega 64 in System gebe, funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Radeon VII ist wassergekühlt, also Temps sind alle total in Ordnung.
Driver 20.1.3 , Problem bestand aber auch schon bei früheren 20er Treibern
Ist das eine AMD, Windows oder BFV Problem?

Ist eine ältere Treiberversion (bsp 19.10.XX empfehlenswert?

lg


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

Kannst du andere Komponenten ausschließen.


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

Ja ,weil wenn ich in das System eine Vega64 lc reintue, funzt alles perfekt! (nur einmal hatte ich mir der Vega 64 in Chrome einen White-Screen) war aber nach Treibeneuinstallation dann ewig weg, also zähle ich als einmaligen Ausreißer

Vega 10 und Vega 20 ist ja jetzt nicht sooo anders oder?

(zu deiner Antwort im Navi-Thread)

der Treiber reset eben NICHT!!, stürzt aber definitiv ab, weil man danach nicht mehr in die Radeon Settings rein kommt und das System sehr instabil wird.

es passiert im Genauen so:  nach einer 1/2 Stunde Stunde super BFV Gamplay ,BFV Bild freezt , ton geht noch 4-5 sekunden noch, dann kurz schwarz, dann am desktop und bfv ist abgeschmiert, Radeon Einstellung sind tot, bild wird manchmal schwarz.
Nach Neustart alles wieder in Ordnung und Treiber hat sich NICHT resetet, OC-Profile etc alles noch vorhanden!
Dann gehts von vorne los


(Kann es ev. sein das das von dem elendigen Herumgetakte von der VII kommt und den damit verbunden WattSchwankungen , dass das Netzteil nicht mehr mag? Ist aber kein so altes (Bequiet Straight Power 10 800w)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

Schau mal im Monitoring nach bei dir, gibt es im Moment des Absturzes ein Taktpeak? Beispiel die Karte läuft durchweg bei rund 1950 und schießt beim Absturz auf 2Ghz.


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

So hab jetzt mal wieder Treiber mit DDU entfernt und neuistalliert. Leider gleiches Problem bei Stock Einstellungen.

Habe auch ein Monitoring mittels GPU-Z durchgeführt: 
Hier die letzten Daten vor BFV Crash (diesmal ist NUR BFV gecrasht, sonst nix, Treiber funzt noch!


GPU Clock: 1762 mhz
Memory Clock 1002 mhz
GPU Temp 50C
Junction Temp 73C
Memory Temp 52C
VRM Temp 51,45,47,48 C
GPU Voltage 1,112mv
Memory Voltage 0,850mv

Hatte im Spiel mal einen Spike (laut MSI Afterburner auf 2025Mhz (k.A. wieso habe alles Stock, BFV ist aber an dieser Stelle nicht abgeschmiert , erst circa 10 Minuten später.

Was meint ihr, das ist schon ein Software Problem oder?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

Das ist nur ein Auslesefehler dann, Karte scheint in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Auslesefehler dann, Karte scheint in Ordnung zu sein.



danke Gurdi, das beruhigt mich!
ok also dann hats da irgendwas mit BFV oder den Treibern. Es läuft gerade nun schon fast 1,1/2h der Valley Benchmark ohne Probleme und Absturz.

Ok also entweder mal eine ältere Treiberversion probieren  und weiter testen (dx12, bfv neuistallation etc) oder abwarten und Tee trinken und hoffen das Amd das irgendwann mal fixt. Habe nur leider die Befürchtung, dass ihnen die Radeon vii (eher egal ist) Haben ja momentan genug zu tun mit Navi-Problemen.


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Februar 2020)

Kann die Probleme, ausschließlich in BF V, leider bestätigen. Verhält sich bei mir seit paar Tagen alles genauso wie bei Arthur95.
Hab hier das letzte Update von BF als Störenfried in Verdacht.

Bin jetzt aktuell mit dem 20.1.3 als letzten WHQL unterwegs, der lief bei mir jetzt zwei Tage stabil,gestern Abend dann aber doch noch einmal direkt zu Beginn ein Freeze, danach lief es dann wieder problemlos.

Hab das Gefühl Dice optimiert DX12 aktuell in Richtung High-FPS.
Die letzten eineinhalb Jahre war ich unter DX12 und hoher Auflösung in dem Game eigentlich besser mit einem 60FPS FrameCap unterwegs.
Seit einer Woche fühlen sich aber offene FPS besser an. Echt komisch, iwas muss da im Hintergrund passiert sein.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

Wenn der Treiber abhaut wegen Instabilität dann spiekt er kurz beim Takt in seinem letzten Atemzug. Also an der Karte wird es nicht liegen. Entweder Treiber, andere Komponente oder Game.


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Februar 2020)

Mit FrameCap auf 60FPS lief es jetzt wieder absolut rund. 
Hab eigentlich auch keinen Bock mich von dieser aktuellen Radeon-Treiberinstabilitäts-Hysterie anstecken zu lassen.
BF V hat dieses Verhalten von Instabilität schon ein, zwei Mal in der Vergangenheit nach anderen Game-Updates gezeigt und das legte sich dann immer wieder nach wenigen Tagen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es sich hier einfach um eine temporär serverseitig auftrende Geschichte handelt.
Schau mir das mit offenen FPS die Tage dann aber definitiv nochmal an. Für den Moment spielt es sich mit FrameCap wieder genauso gut wie die letzten Monate 

Dass früher oder später schlechte PR zu den Radeon-Treibern aufkommen würde war zum Release des Adrenalin 2020 Edition eigentlich auch schon vorprogrammiert. Der Treiber ist einfach zu revolutionär und gut^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2020)

Naja ein allgemeines Problemkann ich nicht erkenne, ich habe sowohl eine VII,ein Polaris äquivalent sowie eine Navi.
Alledrei laufen einwandfrei, ich hab auch heute extra mal die Navi etwas seziert.Die stürzt bei mir nicht ab, in meinen Tests hat sich aber durchaus gezeigt das der Treiber irgendwo brocken ist bei den Karten.


----------



## Eyren (15. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube halt mittlerweile das es viel an dem dreiergespann:

-Windows
-Chipsatztreiber
-AMD Treiber

Liegt.

Mit release der VII war das einzige Problem Instabilität beim Systemstart in Kombination mit meinem OC/UV. Ok abgehakt wer an seiner Karte rumspielt muss mit Treiberresets rechnen. 

Seit dem Umbau auf x570 fing es dann bei mir an: blackscreens, selten aber vorhanden. 

Mit erscheinen der 20er Treiber wurde es nervig: Treiberabsturz beim raustabben von spielen, blackscreens, bluescreens und Leistungsverlust in Benchmark/Spielen.

Nun gut nun hab ich vor kurzem von SSD auf NVMe umgebaut und im Zuge dessen neuinstalliert.

Erst brav Windows inkl. aller Updates.
Dann den aktuellsten Chipsatz
Als letztes aktuellste VII Treiber

Und die Kiste schnurrt! Nicht einen einzigen Fehler oder sonstiges auffälliges Verhalten. 

Man sieht wiedermal das Problem befand sich vor dem PC.....

6Jahre und 3 PC wechsel sind wohl doch zuviel für Windows ;-D


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2020)

Ich hab extra bevor ich teste sowohl Chipsatztreiber wie auch GraKa Treiber neu installiert. Ich konnte die Karte nicht zum Absturz bewegen mit einem stabilen Setting.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Februar 2020)

Seitdem ich meine Settings etwas gezügelt haben, hab ich nun auch keine Probleme mehr, mit dem älteren Treiber. Vor dem hin und herinstallieren war zwar alles OK, aber viel Leistungsverlust habe ich so eh nicht, also passt das schon.

Wenn dann das nächste interessante Game kommt, ggf. so in 2x WHQL-Versionen, dann mach ich auch alles frisch


----------



## arthur95 (16. Februar 2020)

Habe jetzt noch einmal einen Treiber-neuinstallation gemacht (mit DDU im safe Mode) und allen Anschein hatte ich bis jetzt BFV keine Abstürze mehr!  Also ich war guter Hoffnung! 
ABER  schaute letztens ein YouTube Video, auf einmal blieb das Bild hängen und Ton lief noch ein wenig weiter (also die gleichens Symptome die ich bei BF wahrgenommen habe)
Dann Blackscreen und nach circa 1 Minute hatte sich der PC wieder gefangen, war aber recht instabil also PC-Neustart und alles passt wieder.  Nun hantel ich mich halt von Freeze zum nächsten Freeze!

Ich hoffe das ist eine Treiberproblematik, weil langsam bin ich am Ende meines Lateins!
Kennt wer (auch mit anderen Radeon-Karten) solche Freeze bei Spielen/Browser etc und anschließen Blackscreens?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Welchen Browser verwendest du dabei?


----------



## arthur95 (16. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welchen Browser verwendest du dabei?



Google Chrome, nix besonders, Youtube FHD Video Fullscreen!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Deaktiviere dort die Hardwarebeschleunigung.


----------



## arthur95 (16. Februar 2020)

ok, stimmt hab schon gehört das das Probleme momentan verursacht! Ein Versuch ist es wert!


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

Man kann den 19.12.x nehmen, da läuft alles mit Hardwarebeschleunigung auch unter W10-1909. Video, browsen, Gaming, kein Problem. Meine Frau hätte mir das schon gesagt und sich sitze da auch ab und zu. Einziges Manko ist wohl, dass sich der Treiber Whatmanprofile nicht merkt. Man muss sie immer neu auswählen und einstellen. Sollte behoben werden, wenn man Schnellstart deaktiviert, hatte dafür aber noch keine Zeit (und keine Lust).

Mit 19.12.x läuft das Teil wie ein Uhrwerk, sonst hätte meine bessere Hälfte schon gemosert.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Man kann den 19.12.x nehmen, da läuft alles mit Hardwarebeschleunigung auch unter W10-1909. Viedeo, browsen Gaming, kein Problem. Meine Frau hätte mir das schon gesagt. Einziges Manko ist wohl, das sich der Treiber Whatmanprofile nicht merkt. Man muss sie immer neu einstellen. Sollte behoben werden wenn man Schnellstart deaktiviert, hatte dafür aber noch keine Zeit (und keine Lust).
> 
> Mit 19.12.x läuft das Teil wie ein Uhrwerk, sonst hätte meine bessere Hälfte schon gemosert.



Der schnellste Treiber ist der 19.11er für die Karte. Alle danach sind minimal langsamer.


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

Das macht nichts, sie ist kein Enthusiastgamer, online mal Geballer wenns passt. Aber Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## arthur95 (16. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Man kann den 19.12.x nehmen, da läuft alles mit Hardwarebeschleunigung auch unter W10-1909. Video, browsen, Gaming, kein Problem. Meine Frau hätte mir das schon gesagt und sich sitze da auch ab und zu. Einziges Manko ist wohl, dass sich der Treiber Whatmanprofile nicht merkt. Man muss sie immer neu auswählen und einstellen. Sollte behoben werden, wenn man Schnellstart deaktiviert, hatte dafür aber noch keine Zeit (und keine Lust).
> 
> Mit 19.12.x läuft das Teil wie ein Uhrwerk, sonst hätte meine bessere Hälfte schon gemosert.



Ok, das wird dann meine nächste Wahl sein! Danke


----------



## JSXShadow (17. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Man kann den 19.12.x nehmen, da läuft alles mit Hardwarebeschleunigung auch unter W10-1909. Video, browsen, Gaming, kein Problem. Meine Frau hätte mir das schon gesagt und sich sitze da auch ab und zu. Einziges Manko ist wohl, dass sich der Treiber Whatmanprofile nicht merkt. Man muss sie immer neu auswählen und einstellen. Sollte behoben werden, wenn man Schnellstart deaktiviert, hatte dafür aber noch keine Zeit (und keine Lust).
> 
> Mit 19.12.x läuft das Teil wie ein Uhrwerk, sonst hätte meine bessere Hälfte schon gemosert.



Ja die Treiber verwende ich auch. Chrome und Blackscreens habe ich auch nur mit den 2020er Treibern.

Darum warte ich auch noch ein paar WHQL-Versionen ab, bis ich mich wieder an die neuen Treiber setze. Da muss AMD noch massive nacharbeiten. Generell kann ich HW-Beschleunigung im Browser aber nicht empfehlen, besonders nicht in Chrome. Ich hab eigentlich auch 24/7 YT offen neben dem Zocken und HWB kostet eine Menge Leistung und verursacht in einigen Games Stuttering. Das ist es nicht wert, naja schon alleine deswegen, weil HWB generell keinen Nutzen hat auf recht aktuellen Systemen. Entlastet die CPU ein wenig..aber die langweilt sich meist eh. Besonders mit der VII in WQHD/4K bist du 99% der Zeit eh GPU-Bound. Klar, du kannst auch eine iGPU verwenden, aber davon bin ich erst recht kein Fan. Das nimmt mir OC-Spielraum auf der CPU


----------



## BladeTNT (17. Februar 2020)

Also wo mein hoher Takt mit Stock Volt normal ohne Probleme lief war der.

*Adrenalin-2019-Edition-19.10.2*  seit dem 2020er Treiber geht es leider nur noch mit 1950 statt 2000mhz.

Aber die anderen Probleme mit Desktop Tearings, aussetzer etc die waren dennoch da xD


----------



## arthur95 (17. Februar 2020)

So hab jetzt die Version 19.12.1 installiert und nun scheint BFV zu funktionieren. Keine Abstürze mehr! Juhu !!
Leider gibt es marginale Microruckler die ich mit den 2020 Treiber nicht habe. Aber Hauptsache, die Karte funzt einmal! AMD muss jetzt mal wirklich ihre Treiber in Ordnung bringen!


----------



## Cleriker (17. Februar 2020)

Ich hab wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme bisher. Eben hab ich aber den aktuellen 20.2.1 installiert und wirklich sowie der drauf war, hat Windows sich erstmal zwei Updates für das .Net Framework 3.5 gezogen... instant.


----------



## arthur95 (17. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme bisher. Eben hab ich aber den aktuellen 20.2.1 installiert und wirklich sowie der drauf war, hat Windows sich erstmal zwei Updates für das .Net Framework 3.5 gezogen... instant.



ich hatte vor allem Probleme mit 20.1.3 Version, hast du diese auch genutzt oder bist du von 19er auf die 20.2.1 gesprungen?


----------



## Cleriker (17. Februar 2020)

Ich lade absolut jede Treiberversion, also Ja, habe ich genutzt. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich das so unterscheidet von System zu System.

Das letzte mal dass ich ein "Problem" hatte war noch mit 19.8.irgendwas. Seitdem ist bei mir alles komplett tutti.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## arthur95 (17. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich lade absolut jede Treiberversion, also Ja, habe ich genutzt. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich das so unterscheidet von System zu System.
> 
> Das letzte mal dass ich ein "Problem" hatte war noch mit 19.8.irgendwas. Seitdem ist bei mir alles komplett tutti.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



ja ich glaub das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab und das ist auch genau das schwierige jeden Bug und Fehler auf zig verschieden Boards, Chipdsätzen Ram und Windwos Builds abzustimmen.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2020)

Bei den Usern die von Problemen mit Navi berichten, ist auch ein überproportional großer Teil mit X570 boards unterwegs. 

Das Problem an der sache: X570 boards sind teuer. Was vorher Preise für Oberklasse boards waren, sind jetzt Einstiegspreise. Das sorgt dafür dass die meisten User nur die "billigen" boards nutzen und dort kann ich mir eher Schwankungen und Abstriche in der Qualität vorstellen. Bisher habe ich noch von nicht einem einzigen User mit Crosshair VIII oder ähnlichem und Problemen gelesen. Wenn man dann bedenkt wie oft die Probleme verschwinden wenn von PCIe4 auf Pcie3 umgestellt wird, dann wirkt das schon verdächtig. 
Ich denke dass die Hersteller bei der Qualität der PCIe4 Anbindung, also der physikalischen, schleudern bei den günstigen boards.
Das würde auch erklären warum die Neuinstallation des Chipsatztreibers bei manchen solche Auswirkungen hat. Serienmäßig dürften die meisten da wohl den Treiber von der Herstellerseite verwenden und kaum aktualisieren Sie den, kommen auch die Probleme. Eventuell haben die board-Hersteller da entsprechende Anpassungen. Diese wiederum kennt AMDs Navi aber nicht und zickt.

Alles nur Wilde Theorie, aber eben auch ein Punkt der mir auffällt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2020)

In die Richtung habe ich auch schon was von anderer Seite gehört. Wäre natürlich fürAMD umso peinlicher.


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2020)

Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt das sich jemand der ein 400€ Mainboard verbaut dann nur eine 5700XT verbaut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2020)

Weil?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## HairforceOne (18. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei den Usern die von Problemen mit Navi berichten, ist auch ein überproportional großer Teil mit X570 boards unterwegs.



Auch eine interessante Theorie. Meine "Beobachtungen" haben eher das genaue Gegenteil "ergeben".  

In meinem Freundeskreis haben (bzw. hatten) ebenfalls 4 Leute die 5700XT (alle Red Devil). - Der einzige mit X570 Board ist der einzige der keine Probleme hat.

Alle anderen (B350, B450 + B450 Max) haben nur ärger mit der Karte, seit Release und quasi jeden Abend. Das ging dann soweit, dass 2 davon nach über 5 Monaten entnervt die Karte umgetauscht haben (Mindfactory hat das auf Kulanz gemacht).


EDIT:
Sorry das ich hier so reingrätsche. - Stumm mitlesen tu ich hier immer mal wieder.  Aber da ich selber keine VII habe bin ich reiner Leser.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2020)

Bei den kleinen Boards kanns gut sein, das der Ram zu sehr Oced eher instabil wird als mit nem guten 570er.
Navi und auch R7 stressen den Ram beim Streamen schon ganz gut.

Glaube auch net, das herkömmliche CPU-Tests das Problem der Ram-Stabilität ausreichend abdecken.
Bf5 und D2 zicken bestimmt schon eher rum. Vllt. kann ja mal Jemand sagen, in welchem Game das Streamen besonders den Ram belastet. Bei COD MW solls wohl zusätzliche Probs geben, wo einfach Latenzen vom Server mit reinspielen.
(war zumindestens im Navi-Thread bei Davidwigald besonders zickig)


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Weil?



Denkst du nicht das jemand der beim Board so weit oben ins Regal greift bei den GPUs dasselbe macht?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2020)

Nö. Das Board wechselt man idR ja deutlich seltener als die GPU. Außerdem ist das PCIe4 Grundgerüst Ja auch wahrscheinlich nötig für big navi und Ampere. Will man jetzt Erfahrung damit sammeln, bleibt ja nur der Griff zu navi. Außerdem ist doch in den Köpfen noch immer verankert dass man mit ordentlich Budget angeblich lieber zu Intel greift, weil man nachdem man alle Hintergrundanwendungen beendet hat, damit die meisten fps in 480p / 720p hat...

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## BladeTNT (20. Februar 2020)

Falls wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat.
Lese gerade wegen dem Bild geflackere zwischendurch bei 2 Monitoren unterschiedlicher Hz Zahlen. liegt evtl an Windows und nicht direkt mit der VII zusammen?


*Windows 10: Build 2004 löst Problem mit Mischbetrieb von Monitoren bei 144 Hertz teilweise *

"Wer Monitore im Mischbetrieb von zum Beispiel 144 Hertz und 60 Hertz am Rechner hängen hatte, musste sich unter anderem mit Flimmern und Flackern rumärgern, 
weil Windows 10 nicht mit den unterschiedlichen Wiederholraten zurechtkam. Microsoft hat das Problem nun behoben und Spieler zeigen sich sehr dankbar im Internet, 
was man nun auch nicht so wahnsinnig oft sieht."

Habe allerdings Windows auf neuesten Stand aber Problem ist weiterhin


----------



## Cleriker (20. Februar 2020)

Läuft denn dein zweiter Monitor wirklich mit 60 Hz, oder 59, oder so?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## BladeTNT (20. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Läuft denn dein zweiter Monitor wirklich mit 60 Hz, oder 59, oder so?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Mit 60hz  und ja war schon öfter so das er auf 59Hz runter ging das merke ich dann sofort, in Spielen,  da mein Hauptmoni bzw FreeSync nicht mehr richtig funtzt und die Hz zahlen stark schwanken ingame.


----------



## arthur95 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage,

Wieso wird mein prima manuell eingestelltes OC-Profil im Wattman nach Reboot manchmal wieder zurückgesetzt? Ich habe keine Abstürze oder dergleichen. Kennt wer den Bug? Benutze 19.11.3.

Ich glaub es passiert nur wenn ich ins BIOS gehe (stelle gerade die Lüfterprofile ein)


PS: Blöde Frage, aber wie kann man seine Hardware-Specs bei den Post unten stehen haben?


----------



## BladeTNT (21. Februar 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage,
> 
> Wieso wird mein prima manuell eingestelltes OC-Profil im Wattman nach Reboot manchmal wieder zurückgesetzt? Ich habe keine Abstürze oder dergleichen. Kennt wer den Bug? Benutze 19.11.3.
> 
> ...



Das war bei mir auch mal so, habe Windows so eingestellt, das die Schnellstart funktion ausgeschaltet wird.
Hatte mal gelesen das die Einstellungen in ruhe gespeiuchert werden bevor Windows runterfährt usw.
Bei mir hat es geklappt.

https://i.ibb.co/RHtrd3w/2020-02-21-07-53.png

2. Signatur kannst du hier bearbeiten:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## arthur95 (21. Februar 2020)

Danke, es hat geholfen!


----------



## spl1ce (21. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute, Meine Seven hat sich nach gut einem Jahr verabschiedet. 

Jetzt die Frage... nochmal eine Seven weil die Karte geil ist und ich noch den waterblock habe oder auf Big Navi warten und in der Zwichenzeit mit meiner RX 590 Fatboy zufrieden geben ?


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2020)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage... nochmal eine Seven weil die Karte geil ist und ich noch den waterblock habe oder auf Big Navi warten und in der Zwichenzeit mit meiner RX 590 Fatboy zufrieden geben ?



Kannst meine Seven fürn "Freunschaftspreis" haben. Ist aber ne Taktkrücke. Geht bis 1830/1150. Mehr ist nicht drin...


----------



## JSXShadow (21. Februar 2020)

Ich überlege auch schon seit Ewigkeiten meine VII abzugeben und dann ne gebraucht 2080Ti für 700 zu ergattern, was ich  aktuell könnte tatsächlich...so viele Treiberprobleme..was wenn AMD bei mir die Blackscreen issues mit meinem alten Game nie fixed...dann hab ich gelitten.de  Meine VII taktet ziemlich ok, temps sind auch hervorragend mit der AIO, kann mich nicht beschweren..nur die Treiber...so ein verdammter Krampf.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2020)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Meine Seven hat sich nach gut einem Jahr verabschiedet.
> 
> Jetzt die Frage... nochmal eine Seven weil die Karte geil ist und ich noch den waterblock habe oder auf Big Navi warten und in der Zwichenzeit mit meiner RX 590 Fatboy zufrieden geben ?



Was denn genau passiert? Kannst du via Garantie abwickeln?


----------



## spl1ce (21. Februar 2020)

Gibts denn Garantie wenn man auf wakü umgebaut hat ? Hab da bisschen Bammel den orginal Kühler zu montieren, die Karte an Mindfactory zu schicken, die 500eu zu kassieren und dann später wegen dem Umbau die 500eu wieder zurück zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Edelhamster (21. Februar 2020)

Es gibt einen richterlichen Beschluss, nachdem diese "Warranty void if removed" Aufkleber in Deutschland scheinbar ungültig sind.
Das bezieht sich aber eher auf den Aspekt die entsprechende Hardware vernüftig reinigen zu können um die Lebensdauer des Produkts zu verlängern.
Nach Umbau auf WaKü und längerer Nutzung der Karte mit einem anderen Kühler als vom Hersteller vorgesehen, hast du meiner Meinung nach keinen Garantieanspruch mehr.

Mich würde interessieren, falls, in wie weit hast du die Karte unterm WaKü-Block außerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben? Also mit welcher Spannung, welchem Takt und welchem PT?


----------



## spl1ce (21. Februar 2020)

puhh die genauen Daten kann ich dir grad nicht sagen, steht alles auf den ersten paar Seiten dieses threads ^^ aber du bestätigst meine Vermutung, dass ich keinen Garantieanspruch mehr habe. Die Karte hat Anfangs "geglüht"

Edit: Danke für die Angebote aber gebrauchte Grakas in der Preisklasse kauf ich ungern. Hab da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## arthur95 (21. Februar 2020)

Gibt es eig. wen der BFV mit der Seven mit DX12 spielen kann? Immer wenn ich das probiere ruckelt es in den ersten 5min extrem, danach gehts mit ruckler weiter , weniger aber für mich unspielbar. Es geht sogar soweit, dass das Spiel hängen bleibt!

Oder nutzen eh alle dx11?

@spl1ce : du hast aber mit MPT an der VII herumgespielt oder? Denn mit Wattman bzw Afterburner stell ich mir schwierig vor die Karte zu ruinieren?!

lg


----------



## spl1ce (21. Februar 2020)

So wie die Platine und Wlp aussieht... Kurzschluss auf der Rückseite mit schleichendem Hitzetod des HBM's  vis a vis

Edit:  BFV mit DX12 funzt nicht


----------



## Edelhamster (21. Februar 2020)

Ich suchte BF V mit meiner Seven in 4K@DX12. 
DX12 bietet mir hier ein sehr direktes Spielgefühl. DX11 war im Vergleich irgendwie immer schwammig. Hab da das FutureFrameRendering in Verdacht, hatte mal was von 2-3 FPS Verzögerung dadurch gehört, kann es aber nicht zu 100% sagen.

Im Hinblick auf Ruckeln oder Hängen bleiben, das Spiel verhält sich in letzter Zeit in vielerlei Hinsicht ausgesprochen komisch. 
Folgend ein paar Beobachtungen und Empfehlungen zu einem frustfreien DX12 BF-Erlebnis:

1) seit kurzer Zeit reagiert das Game allergisch gegen jedwedes Radeon-Overlay.
Also kein ALT+R(Menü) oder STR+ALT+O(Performance-Overlay) ingame aktivieren! Der Afterburner scheint zu funzen, persönlich nutze ich bei Bedarf aber nur noch die RadeonLink-App auf meinem Smartphone zur Überwachung. Erscheint mir in letzter Zeit auf jeden Fall am zuverlässigsten.

2) WattMan-Overclocking wird bei jedem Spielstart von BF V zurückgesetzt.
OC also ausschließlich über das MPT vornehmen! 
Eine auf das Zurücksetzen folgende Ingame-Nachjustierung der OC-Werte mit Hilfe des Radeon Overlay empfehle ich, wie in Punkt 1 angesprochen, nicht!

3) Eine grundsätzliche Empfehlung sein System non-Overclocked für BF V@DX12 zu betreiben. (60-100FPS @stock in Ultra@4K auf den neuen Map´s reichen mir persönlich gerade auch. Zur Not können PostProcessing und Beleuchtung etwas reduziert werden.)

4) Nach Änderungen in den Grafikeinstellungen das Spiel neustarten.

5) sofern möglich, hardwarebeschleunigte Internet-Browser im Hintergrund schließen.

6) dem ShaderCache eine Chance geben -> Wie sieht es aus wenn du ingame einmal gestorben bist oder ein zweites mal auf die gleiche Map gehst?

7) FrameCap von 200 auf 120/144 oder 60FPS herabsetzen

Funzt nicht oder muss funzen? Das war bei mir die Frage


----------



## arthur95 (21. Februar 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich suchte BF V mit meiner Seven in 4K@DX12.
> DX12 bietet mir hier ein sehr direktes Spielgefühl. DX11 war im Vergleich irgendwie immer schwammig. Hab da das FutureFrameRendering in Verdacht, hatte mal was von 2-3 FPS Verzögerung dadurch gehört, kann es aber nicht zu 100% sagen.
> 
> Im Hinblick auf Ruckeln oder Hängen bleiben, das Spiel verhält sich in letzter Zeit in vielerlei Hinsicht ausgesprochen komisch.
> ...



zu Punkt 6:  Nachdem ich" gestorben" bin ruckelt es trotzdem alle 30sek noch richtig hart. Es gab sogar einen BFV-Absturz im DX12 Modus
Ich glaube ich muss wohl  bei DX11 bleiben!
Und trotz guter Frametimes , Großteil 7-14 , selten max 23
fühlt sich das Game mit der Seven nicht so "flüssig" an wie mit meiner Vega 64 ? Hast du ähnliche Erfahrungen.?


----------



## arthur95 (21. Februar 2020)

spl1ce schrieb:


> So wie die Platine und Wlp aussieht... Kurzschluss auf der Rückseite mit schleichendem Hitzetod des HBM's  vis a vis
> 
> Edit:  BFV mit DX12 funzt nicht



Welchen Kühler hast du denn verbaut? Mit meinem EKWB Vector bekommt der Speicher max 50grad


----------



## Edelhamster (21. Februar 2020)

Mit der VII nicht so flüssig wie mit der V64? 
Da läuft iwas falsch bei dir!
Was macht deine CPU? Limitiert der 7700K auf 64 Spieler Maps?


----------



## arthur95 (21. Februar 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mit der VII nicht so flüssig wie mit der V64?
> Da läuft iwas falsch bei dir!
> Was macht deine CPU? Limitiert der 7700K auf 64 Spieler Maps?




An das hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, eher an Treiberproblematiken etc. Kann das wirklich sein? Der 7700k ist ja jetzt noch nicht sooo langsam oder?
Hat die Seven leicht die besseren Frametimes?
Also mit der Vega 64 LC fühlt sich das Gameplay flüssiger an, empirisch nachgewiesen habe ich das noch nicht, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher. 

Aber theoretisch könnte es schon sein, am Übungsgelände spielt es sich flüssiger.

Aber wieso habe ich das dann im gleichen System mit der V64 lc nicht gemerkt?

i7 verhält sich so:
Gesamtauslastung schwankt im MP von 72% bis zu 95%
Einzelne Kerne springen manchmal auf 100%

Es ist aber gefühlt sehr Karten abhängig. Auf Solomon Islands spüre ich es sehr stark, IwoJima eher weniger


Falls die CPU limitiert, welche CPU würde ihr mir momentan raten? Ryzen 7 oder auf die neue 10th Intel Generation


----------



## spl1ce (22. Februar 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Welchen Kühler hast du denn verbaut? Mit meinem EKWB Vector bekommt der Speicher max 50grad



Bykski. Aber will und kann nix gegen den Kühler sagen. Hatte auch schon nen Morpheus drauf und viele Wlp's durchprobiert. Kann mich auch an einen Moment beim benchen erinnern, als es kurz nach verbrannter Elektronik roch aber sonst nix passiert ist.... naaaja denke ich bleib erstmal bei der RX590. Hab mir dafür nun nen Block bestellt damit ich sie mit einbinden kann weil der Lüfter schon ziemlich lärmt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

Also irgendwas läuft da bei Windows aktuell ziemlich an der Sache vorbei.
Das ist mein Idel von eben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Resultiert in einem extrem schwammigem Bildverhalten beim browsen und auf dem Desktop.
An dem Rechner wurde die ganze Woche NICHTS gemacht, er hat lediglich letztes WE neue Updates aufgespielt von Windows und gestern von Razer Synapse.


----------



## Methusalem (22. Februar 2020)

Ja, und so sieht es bei mir aus (Firefox ist geöffnet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Windows 10 (Pro), ebenfalls auf neuestem Stand.

Kurios.


----------



## arthur95 (22. Februar 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ja, und so sieht es bei mir aus (Firefox ist geöffnet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit 19.11.3 gibt es diese Kurosiät nicht! Hab Chrome und Spotify offen.
Es gib kleine Spikes aber nur bis 245mhz sonst immer 25mhz core clock




Mit den 20er Treibern habe ich aber auch meine Probleme (Abstürze, Freezes, BlackScreens etc)


----------



## Methusalem (22. Februar 2020)

Das ist der neueste AMD-Treiber bei mir, und ich habe keinerlei Probleme damit, weder in Anwendungen noch in Spielen noch sonst wo.

Und ihr habt so Probleme? Das, finde ich, ist das Kuriose daran.


----------



## arthur95 (22. Februar 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Das ist der neueste AMD-Treiber bei mir, und ich habe keinerlei Probleme damit, weder in Anwendungen noch in Spielen noch sonst wo.
> 
> Und ihr habt so Probleme? Das, finde ich, ist das Kuriose daran.



wie schon gesagt die 2020er Treiber funktionieren bei mir nicht! Ich hab in Spielen Abstürze, Blackscreens bei Youtube , Treiberabstürze, Blackscreens beim Booten.

Hab schon alles probiert: Chipsatz Bios geupdatet, Win10 alle updates durchgeführt, mehrmalige Neuinstallation mit DDU, verschiedene Treibereinstellungen verändert/deaktiviert. Nichts hat geholfen.

Einzig das zurückgehen auf die 19er Treiber hilft. Alle Probleme weg!
Hab zum Versuch heute wieder den 20.1.3 probiert, nach circa 1h BFV Absturz.


----------



## Methusalem (22. Februar 2020)

Wenn es ein allgemeines Treiberproblem wäre, müsste mein Rechner auch entsprechend betroffen sein. Ist er aber nicht. 

Die Angelegenheit ist kompliziert, das ist schon klar. 

Windows mal komplett neu zu installieren, ist keine Alternative? Zumindest mal probeweise auf eine andere Partition, ohne dabei die alte Installation zu löschen (oder diese vorher komplett extern zu sichern)?


----------



## arthur95 (22. Februar 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Wenn es ein allgemeines Treiberproblem wäre, müsste mein Rechner auch entsprechend betroffen sein. Ist er aber nicht.
> 
> Die Angelegenheit ist kompliziert, das ist schon klar.
> 
> Windows mal komplett neu zu installieren, ist keine Alternative? Zumindest mal probeweise auf eine andere Partition, ohne dabei die alte Installation zu löschen (oder diese vorher komplett extern zu sichern)?



ja es ist ganz mysteriös. Aber ich warte jetzt erstmal auf die neuen Treiber März April, falls es da immer noch Probleme gibt, denke ich wsl mal über eine Win10 Neuinstallation nach. Abgesehen davon überlege ich mir einen neue CPU zu holen, dann hätte ich dann gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. 
Und momentan sehe ich keine Nachteile mit den "alten" Treiberversion, habe keine Probleme und ehrlich gesagt ist mir das alte Overlay um einiges lieber und übersichtlicher!
Auch komisch ist, dass ich mit meiner Vega 64 keine Probleme mit den 2020er Treiber habe, nur mit der VII

Und laut meiner kurzen Internetrecherche gibt es mehrere Leute (Reddit, Amd Suppoirt forum etc) die mit der VII Probleme (sogar fast die gleichen) mit den neuen 2020er Treibern haben!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

Ich vermute mittlerweile das es allein an der Kombi Windows + Adrenalin 2020 liegt. Ich denke da hilft derzeit nur aus sitzen.


----------



## BladeTNT (23. Februar 2020)

Also das Games abschmierenund ständig Black Screens kommen habe ich eher selten. Ausser wenn der OC nicht stimmt.

Aber habe mal Windows 10 2004 installiert ( als Update drüber installiert) na mal sehen ob das Bild Flackern etwas besser wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2020)

Ich vermute mal wieder die Kombination der angeschlossenen Monitore. Gerade wie bei Blade mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung und Frequenz ist worst case. 
Da hatte beide Hersteller in der Vergangenheit schon so ihre Probleme. Das dann Windows auch noch mitmischt, will ich garantiert nicht ausschliessen.

Ich hab größtenteils nur 1 Monitor dran. 

Meine einzigen wirklichen Probleme waren 
1) der OC Bug, wo es inzwischen workarounds gibt
2) ganz selten vergisst Wattman die Settings

Als die VII neu war, gabs ganz viele Blackscreens. Aber da war ich noch OC  am ausloten 

Noch was anderes: 
Die Option im Wattman, für jede Anwendung eines eigenes OC-Profil zu speichern ist nützlich. Aber nachdem ein Game mit nem custom Profil gelaufen ist, überträgt er die Werte auf das globale Profil. Auch ohne Neustart. Das ist dann wieder typisch AMD. Kleiner Chaotenhaufen


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2020)

Ja richtig gebacken kriegen die Ihren Wust an Funktionen leider nicht


----------



## BladeTNT (23. Februar 2020)

Ja ich nutze mehrere Auflösungen. eigentlich am PC 1440p und sofern der Beamer angeht ist es 2160p wenn er aus ist dann 1080p wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann.
Habe auch schon gedacht Globale OC Settings aus zu schlaten und halt für jedes Spiel eher ein OC Profil anzulegen. Würde evtl Probleme auf dem Desktop minimieren.


----------



## arthur95 (23. Februar 2020)

So habe jetzt Win10 komplett neu installiert dann den neusten Treiber 20.1.3 drauf. Nach BFV Neuinstallation nicht einmal 1min sehr ruckeligen Gameplay Bild freezt und Blackscreen danach komm ich wieder auf den Desktop, der aber sehr instabil ist.

Also es liegt entweder ein ganz komischer Hardwaredefekt, was ich nicht glaube, da es in älteren Treiberversionen ja funktioniert oder wie Gurdi schon gesagt hat, die neue Windows Versionen vertragen sich nicht mit den neuen Treiberversionen. bzw mein Chipsatz

lg


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2020)

Sieht der instabile Desktop bei dir so aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (23. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sieht der instabile Desktop bei dir so aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, ich mein nach dem Spielabsturz komme ich manchmal auf den Desktop und da ruckelt alles und kurz bleibt das Bild hängen dann gehts wieder, nach Neustart passte wieder alles. Bin nun wieder am funktionierenden 19.11.3 Treiber. Also AMD muss wirklich mal seine Treiber auf die Reihe bringen.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2020)

Hast du Origin und Co. mal aus dem autostart genommen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## BladeTNT (23. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sieht der instabile Desktop bei dir so aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, bei mir ist alles Okay was das angeht.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Nein, bei mir ist alles Okay was das angeht.



Habs jetzt auch nur einmal gehabt, seltsam.


----------



## openSUSE (23. Februar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Also das Games abschmierenund ständig Black Screens kommen habe ich eher selten. Ausser wenn der OC nicht stimmt.
> 
> Aber habe mal Windows 10 2004 installiert ( als Update drüber installiert) na mal sehen ob das Bild Flackern etwas besser wird.
> 
> ...



Offiziell gibt es noch keinen WDDM 2.7 Treiber von AMD deswegen funktioniert HAGS (Hardware Accelerated GPU scheduling) noch nicht beim offiziellen AMD "Download" Treiber.


----------



## BladeTNT (24. Februar 2020)

Echt seltsam,  jetzt habe ich nochmal die VII etwas höher getaktet auf  2015/1250 - 1130mv - Power 20%

Und bei More Power Tool   GFX Maximum direkt auf 2015Mhz und läuft stabil (bis jetzt).    
Aber die Tage ohne MorePowerTool etc  bei 2000Mhz und 1170 Mv schon abgekackt.. manchmal denke ich das es eher indirekt am Treiber liegt.
Junction geht zwar mal auf 100° dafür jetzt,  aber egal, dafür hat man es echt Warm unterm Schreibtisch, haha.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2020)

Hört sich doch gut an


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Februar 2020)

Also ich habe keine Ahnung wieso das bis jetzt so Stabil läuft, der Takt ist höher als mit den alten treibern.
Da meine Seven auch eher einer der schlechteren ist.
Habe meine 2 Profil Dateien für MPT & Wattman mal zum Download bereit  gestellt. Vllt hilft das ja dem einen oder anderen??


Konnte sogar nochmal mV um 0.5 senken.

GPU: 1215 Mhz
HBM: 1250
Spannung: 1125mV
Power: 20%

Genutzter Treiber:  Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.1 Optional

*Getestete Games:*

Sehr anfällige Spiele: 
Alien Isolation - Two Point Hostpital - The Sims 4 
(bei den 3 Games kackte es sonst sehr schnell ab, wobei die meist nichtmal die volle GPU Leistung nutzen)

Andere Spiele:
Witcher 3 - Rage 2 -  Jurrasic World Evolution - The Division 2


*Profil Dateien Download:*
Download file Radeon_VII_OverClock.rar


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

Division ist schon sehr empfindlich und auch Jurassic macht sich nach net Zeit bemerkbar weil es sehr hohe Taktraten teils fährt.


----------



## BladeTNT (26. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Division ist schon sehr empfindlich und auch Jurassic macht sich nach net Zeit bemerkbar weil es sehr hohe Taktraten teils fährt.



Ja auf jeden fall, nur ich habe gemerkt Spiele die weniger Leistung brauchen bzw nichtmal den vollen Takt nutzen (mit 144FPs sperre) wie Alien Isolation, die kacken recht schnell ab, entweder nach 1min oder nach 5min sofort Freez/Blackscreen. Wenn DAS Spiel ohne Probleme läuft, laufen zu 90% auch die anderen Games Problemlos durch.
Klar die Temps gehen dafür mal bis 100° hoch trotz Wakü aber nicht schlimm, vllt mal nen dritten zusatz Radiator holen 

Vllt war ja nur irgendein Registry eintrag nicht richtig oder fehlte, was MPT gefixt hat, wer weiss xD


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2020)

Die Treiber sind da ein wenig Kaputt glaube ich. Der AMD Treiber zieht sich mittlerweile auch höchstgrenzen bei einigen Karten aus der PPT.


----------



## BladeTNT (27. Februar 2020)

Habe mal ein Video von meinen Bild Problemen aufgenommen, das meinte ich immer, mit flacken beim Browser oder allgemein aufm Desktop.
Hat das noch jemand?  

YouTube

Ist aber nicht immer, aber oft.


----------



## bigburritoboy (27. Februar 2020)

ich hab das ca. 5x pro Woche... außerdem schaltet mein 2., per HDMI angeschlossener 2560x1440 Monitor sporadisch auf Full HD um. Ich kann dann auch nicht manuell umschalten, sondern muss neu starten. D. h. mein PC hat sich nicht aufgehangen, aber man kann es nicht über Rechtsklick aufm Desktop und Auflösung ändern beheben. WQHD wird mir dort einfach nicht angezeigt.


----------



## BladeTNT (27. Februar 2020)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> ich hab das ca. 5x pro Woche... außerdem schaltet mein 2., per HDMI angeschlossener 2560x1440 Monitor sporadisch auf Full HD um. Ich kann dann auch nicht manuell umschalten, sondern muss neu starten. D. h. mein PC hat sich nicht aufgehangen, aber man kann es nicht über Rechtsklick aufm Desktop und Auflösung ändern beheben. WQHD wird mir dort einfach nicht angezeigt.



Hmm das klingt echt nervig,

Also mein PC Monit ist ein WQHD und wenn zwei Monitor aus ist (also Beamer) läuft das Signalr zum AVR auf 1080p  wenn Beamer an ist dann 2160p.
Bild aussetzer sind in MOMENT nicht so schlimm.

Peer HDMI-DP Adapter angeschlossen bei HDMI direkt habe ich das gefühl sind die Probleme schlimmer.


----------



## DARPA (27. Februar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Video von meinen Bild Problemen aufgenommen, das meinte ich immer, mit flacken beim Browser oder allgemein aufm Desktop.
> Hat das noch jemand?
> 
> YouTube
> ...



Hab ich noch nie gehabt. 

Kannst du den Beamer testweise mal komplett abklemmen, dass nur der Monitor an der GPU hängt? Am besten direkt angeschlossen.


----------



## BladeTNT (27. Februar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gehabt.
> 
> Kannst du den Beamer testweise mal komplett abklemmen, dass nur der Monitor an der GPU hängt? Am besten direkt angeschlossen.



JA kann einfach mal zweiten Port weg machen und nur Hauptmonitor dran lassen. Berichte später


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2020)

Hab das selbe Problem am HTPC mit der Navi gehabt, dürfte also nicht mit deiner Karte zu tun haben.Ich verwende auch einen AV-Receiver.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Februar 2020)

Glaube hole mir doch wieder ne Seven
Navi unter Idle, Surfen fast duchgehend Blackscreens
Dies kann es ja echt nicht sein, AMD !!!!!

Nun probiere ich Treiber 20.2.3 und sonst fliegt Navi raus!


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2020)

Am Receiver? Hat der Fernseher zufällig CEC aktiv (oder wie Samsung es nennt Anynet+)? Das hat bei einem Nutzer beispielsweise die blackscreens verantwortet. Nach deaktivieren Der Funktion am AVR war damit Schluss.





BladeTNT schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Video von meinen Bild Problemen aufgenommen, das meinte ich immer, mit flacken beim Browser oder allgemein aufm Desktop.
> Hat das noch jemand?
> 
> YouTube
> ...



Was mich bei dir wundert ist die Art des Fehlers. Wenn du genau hinschaust, sind da Unterschiede in deinem Bild. Jedenfalls würde ich das jetzt hier am Handy so einschätzen. Die Taskleiste in dem "ghostimage" ist doch zumindest farbverzerrt. Ich würde jetzt auf ein Problem des Browsers tippen. Vielleicht auch des Kabels, weil manche Kanäle/Kontakte nicht richtig funktionieren. Ähnlich wie wenn man früher pins am Stecker verbogen hatte.

Edit
Man! Wie oft steht hier im thread der Hinweis bei Fehlern erstmal den Popobrenner zu beseitigen?!
Öffne ihn, setze im Menü alles wieder auf default, lösche am besten jegliches Profil, sag ihm er soll nicht mehr mit Windows starten (deinstallier ihn am besten über die Systemsteuerung, weil sonst Reste nicht gelöscht werden) und dann schau ob sich was ändert. Danach! reden wir weiter.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Februar 2020)

Also ich glaube Treiber-Probleme von Navi muss man grundsätzlich echt von der VII abgrenzen.
Hab mein System zwischenzeitlich neu aufgesetzt und aktuell keine Probleme.
Hielt sich damit bei mir vorher aber ja auch sehr in Grenzen, naja, jetzt ist alles mal wieder ordentlich.
BF V @DX12 ist weiterhin etwas empfindlich, läuft aber soweit wieder vernünftig.
In drei Tagen ein Hänger mit aktiviertem FRT.
Ansonsten alles wie aus dem Lehrbuch absolut stabil.
WattMan läuft rund und zuverlässig, nichtmal BF verwirft die Settings, das ist schon Top.

Was ich selbst gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hatte, für die VII ist ja auch eine abgespeckte Version des Pro-Treiber erhältlich. 
Der 2020.Q1 lief letzte Woche sehr gut bei mir.
Kommt zwar im alten Design daher und auf Spielereien wie den WattMan muss man verzichten, vllt aber dennoch eine extrem stabile Alternative für Leute die aktuell Probleme haben!?


----------



## BladeTNT (27. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Man! Wie oft steht hier im thread der Hinweis bei Fehlern erstmal den Popobrenner zu beseitigen?!
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Kann ich versuchen afterburner zu deinstallieren.
Hatte bei den flackern direkt aus gemacht aber war dennoch vorhanden. 

Habe gerne meine FPS  etc Anzeige an... Hm ich teste es Mal ob es weiterhin kommt.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2020)

Das kann ich durchaus verstehen, obwohl du ja auch das AMD overlay nutzen kannst.
Dennoch hat der AB einfach schon für so viel Ärger gesorgt bei manchen Usern... Es muss ja auch nicht am AB liegen, aber es könnte eben.

Wichtig ist halt, dass du ihn nicht einfach nur deinstallierst, sondern dich an das geschriebene Vorgehen hältst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (27. Februar 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Video von meinen Bild Problemen aufgenommen, das meinte ich immer, mit flacken beim Browser oder allgemein aufm Desktop.
> Hat das noch jemand?
> 
> YouTube
> ...


Also für mich sind das eindeutig HF Störungen.
PC nicht EMV "konform" geschirmt? EMV BiosOptionen geprüft?  Geräte mal so weit wie möglich auseinandergestellt? Handy, Radio, ... neben PC, Monitor oder den Leitungen?
PC wegen "brummen" die Erdung entfernt? (NICHT MACHEN!!!) ...
Auch ganz doll  ist immer wieder mal USB Hubs im/am Monitor usw


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2020)

579 Euro für die Radeon VII - XFX bei uns in Italien...

XFX Radeon VII 16GB HBM2, HDMI, 3X DP


Bei 529 Euro schlage ich zu, erneut eine Radeon VII
Navi macht doch mehr Probleme beim Surfen, als die VII jemals machte...


----------



## arthur95 (28. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ein Frage, ich habe ja meine Problemchen mit meiner VII. Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt crasht BFV bei den 2020er Treibern immer bzw. Windows (reboot)  / (mehrmalige DDU und auch nach Win10 Neuinstallation lösten das Problem nicht)
Mit den alten 19.11.3 Treiber habe ich keine Crashes

ich betreibe meine Seven nur mit einem Kabel vom Netzteil , also aus einer Buchse 2x 8pin. Habe gehört, dass das bei manchen wegen des Lastspitzen zu Crashes geführt hat (bei den Navis)

Kann das ein Grund für meine Probleme sein? Weil bei den alten Treiber habe ich die ja nicht und wenn das ein "Stromrproblem" wäre müsste ich das ja treiberübergreifedn haben oder ?!

lg

PS: Hatte auch mal mein HDMI Kabel in Verdacht, aber das müsste ja dann auch treiberübergreifend Probleme machen


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Probieren geht über studieren. Je glatter die Spannung um so besser für die Karte.


----------



## DARPA (28. Februar 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ich betreibe meine Seven nur mit einem Kabel vom Netzteil , also aus einer Buchse 2x 8pin. Habe gehört, dass das bei manchen wegen des Lastspitzen zu Crashes geführt hat (bei den Navis)
> 
> Kann das ein Grund für meine Probleme sein? Weil bei den alten Treiber habe ich die ja nicht und wenn das ein "Stromrproblem" wäre müsste ich das ja treiberübergreifedn haben oder ?!



Um die Last gleichmäßig auf beide PCIe Rails zu verteilen, müsstest du beide Doppelstrang-Kabel ans Netzteil anschließen und dann jeweils einen 6+2 Pin an die Graka. Geht aber auch, wenn du nur mit einem Doppelstrang-Kabel über einen Netzteil-Anschluss die Graka vesorgst.

Deine Crashes wird die Änderung der Spannungsversorgung aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht beheben.  Schreibst ja selber schon, dass es eigentlich an den Treibern liegt.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2020)

Teste doch mal den aktuellen Treiber, da ist viel mit der Behebung von blackscreens dabei.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/r...0.2.2-feb-de-email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Auch BF5 ist gelistet


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2020)

Ja, in Verbindung mit HDR. Ich denke nicht dass die ganzen Meckerer alle HDR Monitore hatten. Oder sie haben "vergessen" Es zu erwähnen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Februar 2020)

Ich werd HDR mal von "Auto" auf disabled umstellen.
Der Fix bzgl. "BF V application hang after period of time" klingt vielversprechend, nach dem dann später folgenden Hinweis auf EnhancedSync bin ich aber noch etwas skeptisch 
Dass EnhancedSync dann auch gleich aus dem "Game-Preset" rausfliegt? 
Irgendwo natürlich konsequent, aber grundsätzlich lüppt das doch!?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Hab mit der V56 auch keine Probleme gehabt, jetzt wo es da steht kann ich aber das Problem mit dem HDMI Skaling bestätigen, dachte aber das liegt an der Kombi Sync und Fernseher bei mir. Enhanced Sync hatte das Problem aber gelöst


----------



## BladeTNT (29. Februar 2020)

Also das Enhanced Sync  versursacht total oft Micro ruckler bei mir in Games. Oder krasse  schwankungen was "FPS bzw Hz" angeht,  zB   konstant 100 FPS aber 120Hz/78/100/65 sprünge. Sobald es aus ist, laufen Sie wieder butterweich & syncron xD
Aber es gibt auch selten Fälle wo es genau umgekehrt ist...



2. Mal sehen ob mein Takt mit dem neuen Treiber auch weiterhin läuft 

EDIT: Drüber installieren ging nicht Fehler. Nur mit Werkzurücksetzen

Takt läuft mit erneutem MPT einstellung weiterhin


----------



## Gurdi (29. Februar 2020)

Ja das ist aber bei Fast Sync auch so, die Technik interpoliert halb nur und ist mehr ein Notpfropfen.
Muss man bei jeder Anwendung ausloten ob das was taugt.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Februar 2020)

Jupp und das ist mMn auch kein Problem, sondern eben ein Grundprinzip mancher Techniken.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSXShadow (3. März 2020)

Ich bin ja nur froh, dass AMD die Blackscreen Probleme endlich acknowledged! Bin trotzdem unsicher ob ich die neuen Treiber installieren soll. Jemand Erfahrungen damit, der vorher auch ständig hänger/Blackscreens hatte?


----------



## Edelhamster (3. März 2020)

Der 20.2.2 ist Top  
Von mir eine klare Empfehlung für das Update. Hab den bei mir noch nicht down bekommen^^


----------



## BladeTNT (3. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nur froh, dass AMD die Blackscreen Probleme endlich acknowledged! Bin trotzdem unsicher ob ich die neuen Treiber installieren soll. Jemand Erfahrungen damit, der vorher auch ständig hänger/Blackscreens hatte?



Wo bzw wann genau hattest du die Blackscreens?  Bei zu hohem OC oder einfach so beim Zocken etc?
Also seit ich Afterburner deinstalliert hab, sind diese Tearings wie im Youtube Video  von mir viel weniger geworden bzw nur so ein Strich im Bild anstattganze Bild flackern.
Meistens kommen die wenn z.B Youtube in einem Tap läuft und man dann im anderen Tab surft

Nutze dafür jetzt RivaTuner mit HWInfo64  für die Temp/FPS anzeige InGame


----------



## arthur95 (3. März 2020)

So Juhu  

Meine Probleme (BlackScreens, Hangs in Spielen bzw. Abstürze) sind mit 20.2.2 weg! Endlich!!!!

Was aber aufgefallen ist, dass nun meine Radeon VII nun nicht mehr ganz so geizig mit Strom ist , mit Stockeinstellungen Spikes bis zu 280w. die ich vorher nie wahrgenommen habe (maximal 240w)  darausfolgend nun circa 5grad höhere Junction Temps.
Auch bilde ich mir ein, dass der Takt nicht mehr ganz so volatil ist, also ziemlich stabil zwischen 1730mhz-1785mhz taktet. Selten mal auf 1650mhz und ganz ganz selten auf 980mhz
Wahrscheinlich beeinflusst auch das längere Takthalten die kleine Temperarturerhöhung.

Treiberversionen:
19.11.3 :  50grad zu 78
20.2.2  51 zu 83grad

Das soll mir aber alles recht sein , bin jetzt froh, dass die Karte mit den neuen Treibern rund läuft!

Ist wem Ähnliches bezüglich Taktverhalten bzw Temps und PowerSpikes auch aufgefallen?

lg
arthur


----------



## Edelhamster (3. März 2020)

Schön dass du die Power-Spikes ansprichst Arthur. Die sind mir auch aufgefallen.
Hab kurz überlegt und mir nochmal altes Videomaterial angesehen. In meinem "non Vsync" mGPU-Video vom SOTTR Benchmark aus April letzten Jahres bin ich dann fündig  geworden.
Da spiket eine einzelne Karte laut Afterburner noch Richtung 335W. Das ist mit Treibern der letzten Monate absolut undenkbar.
Das MorePower-Tool gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht und meine Registry war auch nicht frisiert. 
Hab bei den mGPU-Geschichten eigentlich eh nicht übertaktet, mal etwas undervolted, aber selbst wenn ich OC für das SOTTR-Video nicht ausschließen kann und hier wahrscheinlich das PT erhöht habe, dann wäre mit +20% PT über den WattMan bei 300 Watt das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Warum aber seh ich bis zu 335W in dem Video? 
War gestern in BF V dann mit dem 20.2.2 unterwegs und erstaunt hier bis zu 280W@stock zu sehen, wo ich in ähnlichen Gefilden zuletzt doch bei 250W hammerhart abgeriegelt war? (wenn die überhaupt mal ausgereizt wurden - durchschnittlich wohl eher 190-225W)
Was ist das für ein 30-35W Spike-Fenster, welches früher wohl schon einmal existierte und jetzt sehr spät wiederzukehren scheint? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCYq-qhTSQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. März 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Wo bzw wann genau hattest du die Blackscreens?  Bei zu hohem OC oder einfach so beim Zocken etc?
> Also seit ich Afterburner deinstalliert hab, sind diese Tearings wie im Youtube Video  von mir viel weniger geworden bzw nur so ein Strich im Bild anstattganze Bild flackern.
> Meistens kommen die wenn z.B Youtube in einem Tap läuft und man dann im anderen Tab surft
> 
> Nutze dafür jetzt RivaTuner mit HWInfo64  für die Temp/FPS anzeige InGame




Einfach so, egal ob mit OC, Stock oder UV, ich probier die Treiber mal aus.

Wie schauts bei eurem OC aus? Mit MPT oder ohne möglich?

PS: Musste Powerlimit der GPU selbst per MPT erhöhen und auch Takt und Spannung festnageln, damit die Settings bei mir erkannt werden. Ansonsten lief die VII immer nur um die 1650~ Mhz. Naja, jetzt lufts, mal schauen wie lange 

Probleme mit höherem Verbrauch hab ich nicht, alles beim alten.


----------



## BladeTNT (4. März 2020)

Also ich nutze wieder mit MPT irgendwie läuft damit mein Takt viel runder und höher teste gerade 2020Mhz.

Vorher ohne MPT musste ich die Lüfter auf 100% stellen da mit die Takt raten wieder höher als 1650~Mhz liefen...
Ansonsten läuft es bis her viel besser als vorher.

Einmal ist eben mein PC abgekackt bzw Blackscreen als ich mit AMD Streamen wollte. (Hatte aber kein Game im hintergrund an)


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

Ich nutze eine Combo aus MPT und Wattman. Funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## BladeTNT (4. März 2020)

Ach Jungs,  kurze Frage.
Kann mir jemand eine gute Paste empfehlen? Wollte mal meine CPU und GPU neu beschmieren 
nutze derzeit noch die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.


----------



## arthur95 (4. März 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ach Jungs,  kurze Frage.
> Kann mir jemand eine gute Paste empfehlen? Wollte mal meine CPU und GPU neu beschmieren
> nutze derzeit noch die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.



 Bei klassischen Wärmeleitpasten gibt es meines Wissens eh kaum eine bessere als Kryonaut.

Tabelle von IgorsLab:
Artikel-Link: Waermeleitpasten'-'Charts | igor sLAB


----------



## JSXShadow (4. März 2020)

Bin selbst großer Fan der Noctua NT-H2, beste WLP die ich je hatte und war bei mir auch besser als die Kryonaut (und hat eine wesentlich bessere Konsitenz imho).


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

Tf8 oder X von Thermalright ist aktuell die beste aber sehr teuer.  Mastergel Maker ist ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## JSXShadow (4. März 2020)

Und da gabs einen Systemreboot, gleiches Spiel wie zuvor...jesus Christ..ich bin 2 mm davor mir ne verdammte 2080Ti zu kaufen. Langsam reicht es mir echt. Klar, erwartet, dass der Treiber alles fixed hab ich nicht, aber es gibt keinen Unterschied, gar keinen xD so frustrierend..


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

Reboot oder BS?


----------



## JSXShadow (4. März 2020)

Naja, Screen wird schwarz und dann reboot. Eventlog scheint aber gleiche Reaktion auszuspucken wie ein BS, aber es kommt 100% von der Graka bzw den Treibern. Auch nur dann, wenn ich das eine, alte Game mit Youtube gleichzeitig verwende. Black Desert Online z.B....lief stabil für ein paar Stunden, das andere game da wars nach 30 min vorbei. so nervig und unpredictable.

PS: Ich hau den alten Treiber wieder drauf und wenn die RTX3080Ti announced wird, dann wird diese gekauft und dann ist RUHE. Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf den Kack und es wird SEHR lange dauern bis AMD mein Vertrauen mit den Treibern wieder erhält, mit NAVI gibt es ja auch schier endlose Probleme, nach dem was man so liest, da hilft auch Big Navi nicht. grrrrr. Klar, ich könnte auch einfach was anderes Spielen, aber eingeschränkt zu sein und aufzuhören etwas zu spielen, was ich schon seit 10 Jahren spiele, nur wegen Treiberinkompetenz. nope.


----------



## arthur95 (4. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, Screen wird schwarz und dann reboot. Eventlog scheint aber gleiche Reaktion auszuspucken wie ein BS, aber es kommt 100% von der Graka bzw den Treibern. Auch nur dann, wenn ich das eine, alte Game mit Youtube gleichzeitig verwende. Black Desert Online z.B....lief stabil für ein paar Stunden, das andere game da wars nach 30 min vorbei. so nervig und unpredictable.
> 
> PS: Ich hau den alten Treiber wieder drauf und wenn die RTX3080Ti announced wird, dann wird diese gekauft und dann ist RUHE. Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf den Kack und es wird SEHR lange dauern bis AMD mein Vertrauen mit den Treibern wieder erhält, mit NAVI gibt es ja auch schier endlose Probleme, nach dem was man so liest, da hilft auch Big Navi nicht. grrrrr. Klar, ich könnte auch einfach was anderes Spielen, aber eingeschränkt zu sein und aufzuhören etwas zu spielen, was ich schon seit 10 Jahren spiele, nur wegen Treiberinkompetenz. nope.



Kann dich gut verstehen, war auch schon nah am Verkauf der VII. Nun mit dem 20.2.2 habe ich aber bis dato keine Probleme mehr!
Am Besten du schreibst deinen Unmut und deine Problematik dem AMD-Support! Habe ich auch gemacht! 

1. Sollen sie  ruhig mitkriegen, dass die (wir) Kunden  mit der derzeitgen Treibersituation nicht zufrieden sind. Habe denen glasklar gesagt, dass ich grundsätzlich eher AMD-freundlich eingestellt bin (aus diversen Gründen) und sogar ich über einen Verkauf und Anschaffung aus dem grünen Lager nachdenke.

2. Hilft das sicher, wenn die umso mehr Wissen wo es hakt! Ist ja auch in deren Interesse dass die Treiber laufen, auch wenn man das manchmal nicht glauben mag/kann!

War aber erstaunt, dass das nach dem ersten 0815 reply Mail eine wirklich nette und kompetente deutsche Person mit mir kommuniziert hat, die ich meine Probleme erklärt habe und der dann versprach, dass er das weiterleitet und sie an einer Lösung arbeiten. Habe denen natürlich meine Systeminfo etc etc mitgeschickt.

Und siehe da, nach Treiberupdate all meine Probleme sind gelöst, könnte aber natürlich auch Zufall sein!


----------



## BladeTNT (5. März 2020)

JA ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken die VII zu verkaufen, wegen diesen Bild aussetzern oder das der Ton zwischen durch 1 Sek weg geht und dann leiser ist, Games laufen wie gesagt ohne Probleme, die Bild aussetzer sind auch weg.
Aber mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich auch das Gefühl das es viel besser läuft.
Kann sogar mit Stock Voltage 2020Mhz laufen lassen, Hammer geil.

Die Seven ist halt immer so eine kleine Baustelle für sich. Falls man echt eine neue Karte sucht lieber auf Big Navi & Tests warten. Wobei was Leistung angeht ist die Seven ja mehr als ausreichend derzeit für die nächsten 2 Jahre, oder nicht?
Ist ehrlich gesagt meine erste richtig dicke GPU xD sonst war ich immer im Bereich 300€ Karten (R9 290 Tri-X - Vega 64 - dann Radeon VII)

EDIT: Okay Borderlands 3  war doch blackscreen, also zurück auf 2000Mhz xD


----------



## arthur95 (14. März 2020)

Kennt wer das Problem, dass die VII im Desktop/Surfing Betrieb mit Stock-Einstellungen!!!!! der Memory Clock zwischen 999-1446Mhz schwankt?? Die anderen Werte sind alle im Normalbereich

Nach Neustart ist das Problem immer noch vorhanden!
Dürfte kein Auslese-Fehler sein da es neben den Treiber auch GPU-Z bzw HWinfo das aussagt

Was meint ihr?

Hab jetzt Treiber mal neuinstalliert jetzt passt es vorerst wieder!


----------



## BladeTNT (15. März 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Kennt wer das Problem, dass die VII im Desktop/Surfing Betrieb mit Stock-Einstellungen!!!!! der Memory Clock zwischen 999-1446Mhz schwankt?? Die anderen Werte sind alle im Normalbereich




Das Problem hatte ich auch mal,  ich konnte das beheben indem ich damals Treiber über das AMD Programm einfach herunterladen und installieren lies.
Zusätzlich nutze ich aber auch das MorePowerTool.

Komischerweise steht im MorePower Tool die Frequenzy auf   1749- 1773- 1801   und das als Stock! Ka hatte mal Bios update drauf gemacht ansonsten sind bei mir

1749- 1773- 2000  eingestellt


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Kennt wer das Problem, dass die VII im Desktop/Surfing Betrieb mit Stock-Einstellungen!!!!! der Memory Clock zwischen 999-1446Mhz schwankt?? Die anderen Werte sind alle im Normalbereich
> 
> Nach Neustart ist das Problem immer noch vorhanden!
> Dürfte kein Auslese-Fehler sein da es neben den Treiber auch GPU-Z bzw HWinfo das aussagt
> ...


Das hatte ich, als ich im Treiber die Einstellung "VRAM OC" ausprobiert habe. Selbst als ich danach auf manuell zurück war, wurde das angezeigt. Gestört hat mich das aber nicht. Es war dann aber trotzdem irgendwann plötzlich weg.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (15. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Naja, Screen wird schwarz und dann reboot. Eventlog scheint aber gleiche Reaktion auszuspucken wie ein BS, aber es kommt 100% von der Graka bzw den Treibern. Auch nur dann, wenn ich das eine, alte Game mit Youtube gleichzeitig verwende. Black Desert Online z.B....lief stabil für ein paar Stunden, das andere game da wars nach 30 min vorbei. so nervig und unpredictable.
> 
> PS: Ich hau den alten Treiber wieder drauf und wenn die RTX3080Ti announced wird, dann wird diese gekauft und dann ist RUHE. Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf den Kack und es wird SEHR lange dauern bis AMD mein Vertrauen mit den Treibern wieder erhält, mit NAVI gibt es ja auch schier endlose Probleme, nach dem was man so liest, da hilft auch Big Navi nicht. grrrrr. Klar, ich könnte auch einfach was anderes Spielen, aber eingeschränkt zu sein und aufzuhören etwas zu spielen, was ich schon seit 10 Jahren spiele, nur wegen Treiberinkompetenz. nope.



Was ich nicht verstehe wenn du weißt das dein Game in Kombi mit YT zum absturz kommt, warum machst du das dann?? Was machst du auf YT hochladen oder schauen und spielen gleichzeitig?


----------



## gaussmath (15. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe wenn du weißt das dein Game in Kombi mit YT zum absturz kommt, warum machst du das dann?? Was machst du auf YT hochladen oder schauen und spielen gleichzeitig?



Ich höre oft Musik über YT beim Zocken...


----------



## hks1981 (16. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich höre oft Musik über YT beim Zocken...



Das verstehe ich natürlich aber wenn ich ein Game zocke wo es zu einen Absturz kommt in der Kombi und ohne Kombi geht es, dann verzichte ich halt auf bissl Musik daneben oder werfe halt meinen Player an. Leider kann man bei Shadow nicht rauslesen ob es ohne YT auch zum Absturz kommt.

Dann wäre es auch interessant, ob es auch mit Stockwerten passiert oder nur bei seinen OC Einstellungen?


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2020)

Er erwähnte bereits das es auch mit Stockwerten auftritt bei Ihm.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. März 2020)

ÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHH hab grad gesehen, dass bei den Treibern nun die PRO-Treiber mit angezeigt werden, wenn ich nach der VII suche...wtf?! war das schon immer so?!
https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...amd-radeon-2nd-generation-vega/amd-radeon-vii

Unter Kompatibilität wird die VII zumindest nicht aufgeführt, jemand Lust zu testen?


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHH hab grad gesehen, dass bei den Treibern nun die PRO-Treiber mit angezeigt werden, wenn ich nach der VII suche...wtf?! war das schon immer so?!
> https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...amd-radeon-2nd-generation-vega/amd-radeon-vii
> 
> Unter Kompatibilität wird die VII zumindest nicht aufgeführt, jemand Lust zu testen?



Ja ist schon etwas länger unterstützt.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ist schon etwas länger unterstützt.



Vorteile?


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Vorteile?



In Cad Anwendungen auf jeden Fall. Für Gamer überflüssig.


----------



## JSXShadow (17. März 2020)

Kann man damit überhaupt gamen? Wenn die Treiber stabiler sind, dann waere das schon ein Vorteil, denke aber eher dass die Gaming funktionalität eingeschränkt ist. Trotzdem nice to have


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Kann man damit überhaupt gamen? Wenn die Treiber stabiler sind, dann waere das schon ein Vorteil, denke aber eher dass die Gaming funktionalität eingeschränkt ist. Trotzdem nice to have



Die ProTreiber haben meistens einen Wechselmodus, ich hab es noch nie probiert muss ich sagen.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. März 2020)

Der ProTreiber lief in den zwei Wochen wo hier einige vermehrt Probleme mit der Stabilität Ihres Systems hatten ganz ordentlich bei mir.
Kommt halt im alten "crimson"-Design daher.
Der WattMan fehlt und es lassen sich keine individuellen Spielprofile anlegen.
Verfügbar ist der Treiber für die VII vorzugsweise damit Systemintegratoren oder Admins beim Roll out eines neuen Treibers nicht zwischen Pro- und nonPro Karten im Unternehmen unterscheiden müssen.
Zwischen Compute- oder Game-Workload konnte ich nicht umschalten. 

Ich bevorzuge heute den 20.2.2 WHQL.
Zocken kann man aber auch mit dem für VII abgespeckten Pro-Treiber. Womöglich sind die Frametimes nen Tacken schlechter als mit dem Gaming-Treiber.


----------



## BladeTNT (20. März 2020)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.3.1 Highlights*

behobene Probleme

    Frameskipping oder abgehackt Audio kann in Videos erfahren werden Radeon nacherleben erfasst werden.  

    Einige Spiele können Stottern auftreten bei der Verwendung von Instant Replay oder Anwendungen von Drittanbietern, dass Strom oder Screen-Capture durchführen.

    Hotkeys kann fehlschlagen, zu Szenen in nacherleben Szene Editor anzuwenden, wenn die Szene einen benutzerdefinierten Namen hat.
    Webcam-Elemente können nicht auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt werden, wenn eine benutzerdefinierte Position während nacherleben Aufnahme eingestellt ist.
    AMD A-Serie / E-Series APU-Prozessoren werden ältere Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Ausgabe Einstellungen Benutzeroberfläche anzupassen.
    Null RPM Toggle kann zurückgesetzt werden oder ausbleiben, wenn die erweiterte Fan Tuning-Optionen in Performance Tuning deaktivieren.
    Radeon Software kann automatisch schließen, wenn ein Live-Stream gestartet oder gestoppt.
    Desktop-Cursor kann zeitweise sichtbar bleiben, nachdem in einigen Spielen Radeon Software Overlay Makel.
    Red Dead Redemption 2 ™ kann einen leeren Bildschirm auftreten, wenn mit der Vulkan® API gestartet.
    Radeon Software kann einen Absturz der Anwendung auftreten, oder ein System TDR auftreten können, wenn VRAM 8 GB oder mehr erreicht mit HBCC aktiviert auf Radeon RX Vega Serie Grafikprodukte.
    DOOM ™ kann ein intermittierendes System hängen oder Absturz der Anwendung während des Spiels erleben.
    Raum Engineers ™ kann eine Anwendung erfahren oder während des Spiels hängen, wenn Grass Dichte eingeschaltet ist.
    Ein System hängen oder schwarzer Bildschirm kann auftreten, wenn SteamVR ™ mit Multi-Display-Systemkonfigurationen zu verlassen.
    Monster Hunter World ™: Winterlicher kann niedriger als erwartete Leistung in einigen Bereichen des Spiels auf Radeon RX 5700 Serie Grafikprodukten.
    Video-Wiedergabe kann Korruption auf Interlaced Inhalt in Film und Fernsehen auf Ryzen 3000 mit Radeon Grafikprozessoren aufweist.
    Passmark ™ kann eine Anwendung auf einige Ryzen mit Radeon Grafikprozessoren hängen erleben.
    Auf Radeon RX Vega und ältere diskrete GPUs und APUs, Skalierung integer Display ermöglicht eine Verringerung der Framerate führen könnte.
    Integer Anzeige Skalierung kann zeigen, nicht auf einige GCN-basierten GPUs in Radeon Software als bis max.
    Die Standard-Hotkeys für die Aufzeichnung und einen Screenshot mit Radon nacherleben Einnahme wurden aktualisiert. Die Aufnahme ist nun ‚Strg + Shift + E‘ von Ausfall- und Screenshot ist jetzt ‚Strg + Umschalt + I‘ standardmäßig.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2020)

Ist der Text aus Google Translate? Ich glaube auf Englisch würde ich mehr verstehen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2020)

War jetzt gestern auch  betroffen, komische Soundinteferrenzen im TS und Game und dann ein Crash. Der neue Treiber scheint das ja zu adressieren, schon mal gut.


----------



## JSXShadow (20. März 2020)

So, hab jetzt endlich mal mein Windows komplett platt gemacht, alles frisch installiert, nur die nötigsten Treiber und die aktuellste Beta von AMD. Das Problem trat wieder auf. Direkt aber nur in Combo mit älteren DX9 Titels und Chrome. Ansonsten gibt es keine Probleme. DX11 Titel und auch Dark Souls nebenbei (alle Teile) und es gibt keine Probleme...macht mich literally wahnsinnig. Hab jetzt den AMD-Support erneut geschrieben...

EDIT: So, hab die Schnauze voll, hab auch alles versucht, kann jetzt nichtmal mehr Youtube/Discord und Games gleichzeitig nutzen weil es ansonsten lagt, gerade eine 2080TI bestellt für 1100..ja sie wird bald massig an Wert verlieren, ist mir aber egal, ich habs gestrichen satt und Lust ewig auf eventually Bugfixe zu warten hab ich auch nicht. Der AMD-Support versucht zudem alles mir und meinem System in die Schuhe zu schieben. Ich habe alles versucht, nichts klappt und jetzt ist die Geduld ausgeschöpft. 

Wenn jemand eine sehr gute VII braucht mit Alphacool Eiswolf, meldet euch! Ich habe eine abzugeben 

PS: Die Problem lagen nicht am OC, tritt alles auch mit Standard-settings auf.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2020)

Schade drum das du so einen Ärger damit hast. Was genau hast du denn genutzt mit YT/Discord beim zocken, kann ja mal versuchen ob ich das reproduzieren kann.


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2020)

Schadow, 
du nutzt Chrome, richtig? Hast du es denn mal mit einem anständigen Browser versucht? Also alles andere außer Chrome?

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deiner 2080ti. Ich hoffe die läuft besser als meine 2070. Nicht dass du die Kohle umsonst rausgehauen hast.
Und natürlich viel Freude im Turing-thread. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSXShadow (20. März 2020)

Neee, Nur weil ich mir ne 2080Ti kaufe, heisst das nicht, dass ich Nvidia mag, gibt halt Treiberseitig keine Alternative aktuell, zumindest nicht wirklich.

Ja, hatte auch schon Opera, IE und Firefox getestet, überall das gleiche Problem, ist echt frustrierend. Sogar jetzt, wenn ich meine iGPU nehme hab ich das Problem (lief früher OK), weil die VII trotzdem noch iwas im Hintergrund macht und dadurch nun nichtnur der Intel Treiber abstürzt sondern der AMD-Treiber auch..ich krieg die Krise. Ich probiere Spaßenshalber mal den PRO-Treiber, mal gucken


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2020)

Ist ja echt merkwürdig. Bisher war es jedesmal wenn Chrome runter war und der afterburner, deutlich besser geworden bei den Usern.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

Meine Karte schnurrt sich aktuell fleißig durch Borderlands und Warhammer II.
Das einzige was ich habe war der eine Soundcrash, das lag aber nicht an der GraKa denke ich da ich auch wieder Interferenzen hatte im Sound die ich aber jetzt behoben habe.
Ansonsten bockt HDR manchmal bei Borderlands 3, das spiel sieht aber wirklich richtig gut aus mit HDR muss ich sagen.
Ich werd jetzt mein passives Netzteil mal tauschen um die Temps nochmal zu verbessern, es juckt mir schon wieder in den Fingern. Mich nervt das emittieren der warmen Luft im Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. März 2020)

@JSXShadow

Mach mal bitte ein Foto von deiner Seven.
Wassergehühlt (Nicht interessiert)  oder Airwolf

Mach mal eine PN für ein Angebot …


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2020)

Erstmal schade das du solche Probleme hast.

Und viel schaderererer das meine bessere Hälfte mir verbietet deine VII zu kaufen.....


Gott wäre das schön 2xVII unter WaKü, dazu ein MoRa und dann gib ihm.

Minesweeper flüssig mit 60 FPS!


----------



## bigburritoboy (22. März 2020)

Ich bin v. 3.1 auf 2.2 zurück... blackscreens bei Youtube und teilweise in Spielen haben mir den letzten Nerv geraubt.
Das Resetten der eingestellten Werte im Wattman bleibt halt bestehen, aber das ist halt so.


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2020)

So der Onkel braucht nun auch mal Hilfe.

Nach längerer Abstinenz dachte Ich mir:"Probierste mal dat Warzone aus." Und was sehen meine müden Augen?

Feinste Playstation1 Grafik...der Emulator läuft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab glaube nun alles durch sowohl Ingame als auch im Wattman. Ich bekomm die Treppen nicht weg. Als Anhaltspunkt kann ich schonmal sagen das die Treppen nur auftauchen bei der Kombination dunkle Waffe auf hellem Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok hätte auch direkt mal Googel fragen können. Ist wohl ein bekannter Bug seit dem Dezember Update von CoD-MW in verbindung mit Vega-Karten. AMD ist mal unschuldig.


----------



## arthur95 (22. März 2020)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Ich bin v. 3.1 auf 2.2 zurück... blackscreens bei Youtube und teilweise in Spielen haben mir den letzten Nerv geraubt.
> Das Resetten der eingestellten Werte im Wattman bleibt halt bestehen, aber das ist halt so.



habe mit 3.1 auch mehr Probleme als mit 2.2! Leider habe ich mit 2.2 mit aktivierter Hardware-Beschleunigung in Chrome Blackscreens, wenn ich es deaktiviere habe ich persönlich mit 2.2 keine Probleme!


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2020)

NEUES Glück versuchen ?
Zwar noch zu teuer, aber wer weiss

XFX Radeon VII 16GB HBM2, HDMI, 3X DP: Amazon.it: Elettronica


Wieviel Karten hat um Himmels Willen XFX "geordert", alle anderen sind ausverkauft,- oder nicht mehr Lieferbar.


----------



## blautemple (23. März 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> NEUES Glück versuchen ?
> Zwar noch zu teuer, aber wer weiss
> 
> XFX Radeon VII 16GB HBM2, HDMI, 3X DP: Amazon.it: Elettronica
> ...



Das musst du selbst entscheiden...
Ich würde es nicht machen, zu teuer, zu laut und zu langsam...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (23. März 2020)

Zu langsam? Für das Geld gibt's im anderen Team doch auch "nur" 2070/S"er. Das nimmt sich doch nicht wirklich was. Die VII macht deutlich mehr Spaß beim fummeln und ist geil bei Pro-Software, dafür ist die 2070S narrensicher/simpel. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2020)

Komme ja aus Italien und Amazon liefert keine PC Hardware mehr wenn/ falls der Preis vielleicht interessant würde.
Gerade gelesen und muss akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2020)

Wäre mir auch zu teuer. Max 550 aktuell würde ich sagen. Mal über ne gebrauchte Gedanken gemacht=?


----------



## JSXShadow (24. März 2020)

@ATIR290 Ich kann dir meine pretested VII anbieten + Eiswolf AiO für 500 + Versand wenn du möchtest. Da weisst du dann auch, was du hast.

Hab nun die RTX2080Ti eingebaut, alle Probleme die ich mit älteren Games hatte, alle weg, instantly..in den letzten Tagen war ein Zocken + Youtube/Discord/irgendwas nebenbei auch nicht mehr möglich mit den älteren Treibern, sodass ich wirklich keine andere Wahl mehr hatte ._. Es schmerzt, aber ich hab keinen Nerv mehr dem AMD-Support hinterherzurennen


----------



## Eyren (24. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @ATIR290 Ich kann dir meine pretested VII anbieten + Eiswolf AiO für 500 + Versand wenn du möchtest. Da weisst du dann auch, was du hast.
> 
> Hab nun die RTX2080Ti eingebaut, alle Probleme die ich mit älteren Games hatte, alle weg, instantly..in den letzten Tagen war ein Zocken + Youtube/Discord/irgendwas nebenbei auch nicht mehr möglich mit den älteren Treibern, sodass ich wirklich keine andere Wahl mehr hatte ._. Es schmerzt, aber ich hab keinen Nerv mehr dem AMD-Support hinterherzurennen



Raus aus unserem Fred du Nvidia Fanboy! 

Immer nur am rumstänkern wie schlecht die AMD Karten sind ohne eigene Erfahrungen zu haben!

Ach und überhaupt....


Gratz dich zur RTX2080ti freut mich das es nun reibungslos läuft.


----------



## gaussmath (24. März 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> NEUES Glück versuchen ?



Um Gottes Willen, schmeiß den Kram aus dem Fenster.  Kauf besser eine RTX 2070 Super.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hab nun die RTX2080Ti eingebaut, alle Probleme die ich mit älteren Games  hatte, alle weg, instantly...



Eine Wohltat, oder? Ich habe damals sofort nach den massiven Problemen mit der Seven die 2080 Ti gekauft. Ich bereue das an keinem Tag. Die 5700 habe ich auch nur, weil ich's zum Testen brauche. Die Karte schafft nicht mal 100 FPS in ZA4. Sorry, AMD braucht noch, bis deren Grafikkarten wirklich gut sind.

Wenn RDNA2 kommt, kommt der Pixelschrott sofort wech!


----------



## DARPA (24. März 2020)

Hitman 2 DX12 UHD haut ganz schön rein  

bis über 300W GPU(!) Power und Tj bis 102 °C  (bei ner GPU Temp von normalen 47 °C)

Das nenne ich mal Auslastung.
Läuft dafür auch sehr ordentlich 

Achso, natürlich OC.


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hitman 2 DX12 UHD haut ganz schön rein
> 
> bis über 300W GPU(!) Power und Tj bis 102 °C  (bei ner GPU Temp von normalen 47 °C)
> 
> ...



Schlimmste ist die RE Engine, die toastet die Karte like @hell. Normal hab ich WQHD so 260-280er ASIC, RE Engine in UHD brutzelt geschmeidige 330Watt ASIC durch, bei 1,1V!


----------



## JSXShadow (24. März 2020)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin überrascht, mit so viel OC-Potential hab ich bei ner RTX2080Ti nicht gerechnet, bei festen 0,9V läuft sie konstant mit 1935-1965MHz Core und 8000Mhz Mem. Nicht übel, das sind auch 18% Mehrleistung ggü. Stock. Mem hab ich noch nicht das Max getestet, aber eigentlich passt mir das so. Kühl, leise, performant. Passt. Auch wenn es nicht so leise ist wie meine AIO, aber nunja, dafür Wartungsfrei


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2020)

Hauptsache de bist zufrieden.


----------



## Salamyxxl (24. März 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

habe mir auch mal eine R7 bestellt und gleich dazu einen GPU Block von Alphacool bei ebay ersteigert. Leider habe ich jetzt gelesen das es bei den Alphacoolblocks Probleme geben soll, leider finde ich keine Fehlerbeschreibung wenn ich Google nutze.
Kann mir jemand sagen was genau das Problem bei den Blocks ist/war? Möchte ungern die neue Karte gleich schrotten.

Vielen Dank.

VG Salamy


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2020)

Welchen Block genau hast du denn geholt?


----------



## Salamyxxl (24. März 2020)

Hallo,

Alphacool Eisblock GPX - A Plexi Light Radeon VII   | eBay
Array
VG


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2020)

Es gab mal Probleme mit einem kleinen Chip im unteren linken Bereich, die Kühler wurden aber entsprechend gefixt. Man sollte das dennoch prüfen.


----------



## Eyren (25. März 2020)

Bei der ersten Generation des Kühlers war eine Vertiefung im Block einige wenige Millimeter zu klein wodurch bei der Befestigung des Blocks das Gehäuse bzw. bei einigen sogar die darunter liegende Spule beschädigt wurde. 

Ich glaube persönlich nicht das solche Kühler der ersten Charge noch im Umlauf sind da Alphacool soweit mir bekannt die Schadenfälle geregelt haben( neue Karte, neue Kühler, Geld zurück etc.) 

Leider lässt es sich bei der montage des Kühlers schlecht feststellen ob es passt da der Bereich der Ungenauigkeit ungefähr der dicke entspricht die man auch ein Wärmeleitpad eindrückt.


----------



## Salamyxxl (25. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Habe jetzt bis zur Seite 400 gelesen. Bei Seite 334 aufwärts steht nochmal das genau Problem ... .

Dann werde ich den Kühler mal prüfen und hoffe das er auch nur deshalb so bescheiden gekühlt hat.

VG


----------



## Duvar (25. März 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin überrascht, mit so viel OC-Potential hab ich bei ner RTX2080Ti nicht gerechnet, bei festen 0,9V läuft sie konstant mit 1935-1965MHz Core und 8000Mhz Mem. Nicht übel, das sind auch 18% Mehrleistung ggü. Stock. Mem hab ich noch nicht das Max getestet, aber eigentlich passt mir das so. Kühl, leise, performant. Passt. Auch wenn es nicht so leise ist wie meine AIO, aber nunja, dafür Wartungsfrei



0.9V ist aber noch viel mMn. Wie wäre es mit rund 150mV weniger?^^
Dann landest du zwar in etwa auf stock Niveau, nur dein Verbrauch geht brutal runter.
Ladet doch mal die RE3 Demo runter, dann können wir paar FPS/Verbrauchstests machen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel RE3 Demo direkt am Anfang wenn man vom Zug rausgeht und direkt vor der Treppe steht, habe ich einmal mittig auf das Licht oben gezielt und danach die Bilder gemacht. (Ja sind vom Handy^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ca 160W Verbrauch bei 193FPS und die Settings sind nicht so hoch gewählt und nur 1080p.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2020)

Hmm joh ich kanns mir anschauen, nur 1080p ist ziemlich witzlos für so en Kaliber wie ich finde.


----------



## Duvar (25. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm joh ich kanns mir anschauen, nur 1080p ist ziemlich witzlos für so en Kaliber wie ich finde.



Können auch höhere Auflösungen testen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2020)

Kannst ja mal ne Testsequenz checken, am liebsten wäre mir nen gutes Areal für ne 20Sec. Messung.
Wenn die Kids im Bett sind kann ich dann auch ein paar runs machen.


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2020)

Ich hatte gestern Abend noch spaßeshalber mal RE3 mit deinen Settings getestet. 

215-225fps an der Treppe bei 2000MHz clock/1200MHz VRam@1093mV.

Hatte aber zu spät realisiert das es auch interessant wäre wieviel das System verbraucht. Das teste ich heute Abend nochmal gegen bevor ich einen Screenshot hochlade.

Aber! Schätze so ~500W

VII ~350W
R9 3900x ~140W

Aber vlt. Ist Gurdi ja auch schneller mit testen.


----------



## Salamyxxl (26. März 2020)

Hey Leute, mal noch ne Frage bezüglich Netzteil. Habe aktuell ein wenig genutztes Antec Edge 650Watt (ca 5 Jahre alt, Seasonic Innenleben). Sollte meiner Meinung nach ja für einen. R5 3600@1.30Volt mit der R7 reichen, oder?

Sonst hab ich nur 3 SSDs plus Eheimpumpe (Aquacomputer XT) mit drei 120er lüftern. Ist alles in einem mITX System.

Aktuell zeigt meine Steckdose ca 270 Watt bei Aida64 Stresstest an, mit einer GTX 1080@0.9Volt



> VII ~350W



Sollte dann ja ca. Unter 500 Watt mit einem r5 3600 liegen. Hoffe meine Radifläche reicht um die Seven halbwegs gut zu kühlen.

VG


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2020)

Rein von der Wattzahl locker.  Kenne das Netzteil so nicht und erlaube mir daher kein Urteil zu Lastspitzen etc. 


Glaub ich hatte meine VII noch nie über 370W und ich prügel die Karte echt gerne.


----------



## Salamyxxl (26. März 2020)

> Rein von der Wattzahl locker. Kenne das Netzteil so nicht und erlaube mir daher kein Urteil zu Lastspitzen etc.



Naja hatte 2015 gute Reviews bekommen. Aber muss ja nichts bedeuten.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Gurdi ist erst mal im Garten heute


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gurdi ist erst mal im Garten heute



Gartwas? Egal welches Hardware-Forum ich durchsuche das Dingen finde ich nicht. Ist das von NVIDIA oder von AMD?

SO! Also da sag nochmal jemand die Radeonkarten wären Stromhungrig. Alles ganz entspannt! Einstellungen identisch zu den settings von Duvar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VII=246W
3900X=65.6W

also 311.6W für 220fps na wenn das nicht so richtig effektiv ist!

Tante €dith sagt: In der für mich maximal möglichen Auflösung von 3440x1440@DX11 und Texturdetails auf 8GB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3440x1440@DX12 und Texturdetails auf 8GB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2020)

Kommen zu der Wattanzeige bei den AMD Karten nicht noch was drauf?


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kommen zu der Wattanzeige bei den AMD Karten nicht noch was drauf?



Ja, das ist so.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2020)

Hab mal versucht ca dasselbe nachzustellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



155W für die GPU und 28W für die CPU bei 198 FPS^^




gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, das ist so.



Wie viel kommt da noch oben drauf 50W oder was war das?


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie viel kommt da noch oben drauf 50W oder was war das?



30-40 Watt, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2020)

Also wärst du bei ca 280W rum Eyren. (GPU only) 

Hier mal wenn ich etwas mehr Spannung draufgebe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind wir bei 211FPS und 175W.
Verbrauchst also 60% mehr Eyren bei 4% mehr FPS gegenüber dem 0.825V Profil oder du verbrauchst 80% mehr bei 11% mehr FPS gegenüber meinem max UV Profil.
Glaub jmd mit einer Turing GPU und max UV würde uns richtig alt aussehen lassen. Bei dir sollte aber noch ordentlich was gehen was UV angeht Eyren, taktet ja relativ hoch deine Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Bei der Seven je nach Last etwas 15-20Watt.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2020)

Hier mal mit 0.95V und 217W Verbrauch bei 221FPS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit max OC war ich bei 230FPS, nur Verbrauch 280W+
Nichts geht über max UV, wenn ich nur meine Resultate vergleiche, da sieht man, dass ich für ~15% mehr FPS ca das doppelte an Saft verbraten muss. (also max OC lohnt sich überhaupt nicht)
Max UV Profil vs 0.95V Profil wären 40% höherer Verbrauch bei 12% mehr FPS, lohnt auch nicht wirklich.
Max UV vs 0.825V ist schon kritischer, denn da steigt der Verbrauch nur um ca 13% und die FPS steigen dafür um ca 7%.

Da sieht man gut, dass man selbst bei "geringen" 0.95V schon längst den Sweetspot verlassen hat.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Könnten wir mal ein vernünftiges Setting anwenden, die Einstellungen sind ziemlich witzlos. Warum soll ich die Texturen begrenzen beispielsweise? Simple auf Max klicken in den Voreinstellungen und dann die passende Auflösung. WQHD wäre das mindeste denke ich. In FHD krieg ich auch absolut affige Werte stabil bei Bedarf, ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.

Hab mal meinen F&H Build genommen der firmiert bei mir als LowPower.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2020)

WQHD max preset:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Native Auflösung 3440x1440 max preset:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (26. März 2020)

Verstehe Duvars Argumentation nicht. Da hätte er gleich auf eine 2070S kaufen können, genauso soviele FPS bei weniger Verbrauch bei den Settings? Ich kauf mir doch keine 2080Ti für Full HD und stelle dann  die Einstellungen auch noch auf beschränkend nur damit meine Wattanzahl nicht steigt? 

Wie gesagt da hätte es ne 2070/2070s auch getan


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2020)

Ich habe meine 1080Ti seit fast 3 Jahren jetzt, diese dummen 1080p Settings habe ich nur genommen, weil jemand in einem anderem Forum die genutzt hatte (glaube ich) (Edit: Nein war wegen einem Youtube Video), war also nicht meine Erfindung diese Settings^^
Aber klar, wir können auch Ultra whatever testen, hab zwar ein VRAM Problem leicht, aber passt schon^^


----------



## hks1981 (26. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe meine 1080Ti seit fast 3 Jahren jetzt, diese dummen 1080p Settings habe ich nur genommen, weil jemand in einem anderem Forum die genutzt hatte (glaube ich) (Edit: Nein war wegen einem Youtube Video), war also nicht meine Erfindung diese Settings^^
> Aber klar, wir können auch Ultra whatever testen, hab zwar ein VRAM Problem leicht, aber passt schon^^



Okay alles retour ich dachte du hast ne 2080ti und lässt diese so ungebündelt laufen


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Sehr gut, hier mal noch zum exakten normen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LowPower muss ich nachreichen, das Teil faltet grad so schön.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (26. März 2020)

Nette Challenge!
Ich hab meine VII zum Vergleich mal bei 1450MHz und 830mV gedeckelt und dazu das PowerLimit um 61% reduziert.
Komm ich in WQHD@DX12 Max-Preset auf stolze 106FPS bei nur 94W 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Hast du die Kühlung deaktiviert oder wo kommen die 52 Grad her


----------



## Edelhamster (26. März 2020)

52°C ist die Junction-Temp. Findest du das so hoch?
Also hab die Lüfter vor den Radiatoren immer mit nur 850rpm laufen und die Acrylstreben an den Auslässen der Benchtable-Haube beeinträchtigen den Luftstrom auf jeden Fall.
Das hat sich schon früher bei meiner H55i AiO sehr negativ ausgewirkt, die sind einfach zu breit. Auf der anderen Seite ist mein System aktuell ja voll stabil, dazu noch sehr leise und von daher passt es für mich. 
Wollt mir jetzt nur noch nen Eisbär auf die CPU schnallen. Der WraithPrism ist die letzte potentielle "Lärmquelle" im System und sobald der ausgetauscht ist hab ich dann die Laufruhe die ich mir wünsche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Lüfter laufen hier natürlich übers Mainboard und nicht mehr über das GPU-Board. 

Im Hinblick auf meinen Downclock-Versuch muss ich sagen, dass der größte Fokus eigentlich darauf lag unter die magische 100W Schwelle zu kommen. 
Der Sweetspot könnte tatsächlich etwas höher liegen, wenn vllt ~125W zu Verfügung stehen.
Den HBM hab ich dabei auch mal auf 1100MHz hochgezogen oder wiederum auf 800MHz eingebremst, das hat jeweils keine positiven Auswirkungen gehabt.

Da mein Chip eine recht hohe Stock-Spannung hat würde es mich nicht wundern wenn meine Werte leicht überboten würden.

edit: Das ist im direkten Vergleich schon heftig und auch wenn du jetzt unter DX11 getestet hattest und ich unter DX12, es benötigt die dreifache Leistungsaufnahme um knappe 50% mehr FPS zu generieren.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Ok dann hab ich nichts gesagt, dachte das wäre GPU. Ich teste aktuell mal wieder ein wenig mit dem SOC rum, hab den jetzt mal wieder über 1,1Ghz gebracht.Mal sehn obs irgendwas bringt.


----------



## Edelhamster (26. März 2020)

Wie checkst du den Takt vom SoC? Ich hab letztens nur in CPU-Z die Angabe zum Shadertakt gefunden. Der limitiert da genau bei 971-972MHz unter Last, würde also wie die Faust aufs Auge zum vom MPT ausgelesenen SoC-Takt passen.
Nur wenn ich den SoC übers MPT erhöhe tut sich an diesem Live-Auslesewert in CPU-Z bei mir genau gar nichts.

edit: Ich glaube dabei auf jeden Fall, dass der SoC nochmal eine bedeutende Variable für mehr Leistung sein könnte.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Du kannst den Soc ändern, Gpuz liest den auch aus, hwmonitor ebenfalls.
Der hat aber feste P-States, du musst im Mpt bei maximalem Takt 1200 eintragen dann wechselt er auf den höheren Takt.Evtl. spannung und Amper Soc  noch leicht erhöhen.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. März 2020)

Ah okay, das mit den P-States macht Sinn. Ich war bisher nur zaghaft mal Richtung 1000-1020MHz gegangen. Damit lag ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich einfach noch drunter. Werd ich mal probieren.

Hast du dabei zufällig eine Idee wie es sich bei möglichen P-States von HBM2 verhält?
Also bei HBM1 gab es damals noch ganz easy ein Datenblatt wo die Taktstufen verewigt waren. 500MHz, 533MHz, bis dann hoch auf 666MHz. Für HBM2 find ich dazu gar nichts.
Ich bin bei meinem Samsung-HBM einfach total skeptisch was OC anbelangt und überleg die ganze Zeit welcher Wert zwischen 1050 und 1130 am rundesten läuft. War bei 1066MHz oder auch 1100MHz, aber iwie ist mein Karte damit nicht in absoluter Symbiose hab ich manchmal das Gefühl.
Da kommt mir auch immer das Bild aus Lederjacke Jensens Promo in Erinnerung, wo es glaub ich bei der Einführung von GDDR6 in Verbindung mit Nvidia-Chips darum ging herauszustellen, wie optimal die Signalübertragung, oder Takt-Schwingungen sind. 
Find das Bild leider gerade nicht, würd halt nur gern ausschließen könne, dass iwas "antizyklisch" läuft. 

Muss ich fast selber drüber schmunzeln wenn ich das gerad nochmal lese


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2020)

Hier mal wirklich MAX UV^^
Weiter runter komme ich mit der 1080Ti nicht, mindest Takt ist 1291MHz ingame, auch wenn ich 1000MHz einstelle, geht es nicht weiter runter, genauso bei der Spannung, laut MSI AB sind es knapp unter 0.7V. VRAM maximal minimiert, PL maximal minimiert, also weniger geht nicht.
Das lustige ist, wenn ich den VRAM erhöhe bringt das nix, wirkt sich sogar nachteilig aus, da der Speicher dann mehr Saft verlangt anscheinend, welcher dann dem Core fehlt (habe weniger FPS mit schnellerem VRAM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WQHD max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kam weiter runter mit dem Takt, aber wirklich was bringen tut es nicht, klar FPS sinken stark und der Verbrauch minimal, da ich aber nicht mit der Spannung weiter runterkomme, ist das sinnlos.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. März 2020)

Wusst ich noch gar nicht, dass die Pascal-Karten in Bezug auf den minimalen Takt limitiert sind  (zumindest soweit, dass man es nicht speziell forcieren kann)

Ich find die Zahlenspiele die sich hier gerad bei mir ergeben dabei ganz witzig:
50W für 60FPS _(@0,8GHz)_
75W für 90FPS _(@1,08GHz)_
100W für 105FPS _(@1,33GHz)_

Und das alles mit dem Schluckspecht Radeon VII


----------



## Salamyxxl (27. März 2020)

Hallo, 

meine R7 ist eingetroffen. Habe Sie direkt eingebaut.
Hier mal meine Stock-Werte unter Heaven Bench.
Das Teil ist schon echt laut mit Stock Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VG


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Salamyxxl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine R7 ist eingetroffen. Habe Sie direkt eingebaut.
> Hier mal meine Stock-Werte unter Heaven Bench.
> ...



Ja ohne ein paar Anpassungsmaßnahmen ist das Teil nervig. Wenn du deinen Stockkühler los werden möchtest im Anschluß gib mir bitte Bescheid, ich such noch einen. Meiner ist nem Bastelprojekt zum Opfer gefallen, wollte den auf ne V64 montieren und hab den beigeschnitten, hab aber eine Sache nicht bedacht und es ging dann trotzdem nicht


----------



## Eyren (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ohne ein paar Anpassungsmaßnahmen ist das Teil nervig. Wenn du deinen Stockkühler los werden möchtest im Anschluß gib mir bitte Bescheid, ich such noch einen. Meiner ist nem Bastelprojekt zum Opfer gefallen, wollte den auf ne V64 montieren und hab den beigeschnitten, hab aber eine Sache nicht bedacht und es ging dann trotzdem nicht



Warum sagst du denn nix. Schick mir mal ne PM dann kannst du meinen haben. Müsste soweit noch komplett sein. Nur die Backplate behalte ich aber Kühler als solches kannst du gerne haben.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. März 2020)

Von 1112mV ausgehend vllt im ersten Schritt mal auf 1800MHz bei 1050mV runter. In dem Bereich müsste auch das Treiberseitige Auto-Undervolt bei dir landen.
Von da aus sollten dann grob aber nochmal ~50mV weniger möglich sein, also Richtung 1000-1010mV.
Nach oben hin würde ich als erstes wohl 1900MHz bei 1080-1100mV testen.
Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall mit der Karte 
Framelimits sind ab und an auch ganz nützlich im Hinblick auf eine geringere Lautstärke.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Joh auf den Stockwert geht meist circa -100mv. Das sollte die Geräuschkulisse auch schon ne Ecke reduzieren, zudem sollte man den Kühler an den nicht gelabelten Schrauben nach einer 30min aufwärmphase etwas nachziehen,d as besser die TJ auf.(Karte schnell ausbauen nach dem ausschalten.)


----------



## Salamyxxl (27. März 2020)

Danke für die Tipps werde ich sicher ausprobieren. Die Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich egal weil Sie eh unter Wasser kommt. Stören tut mich aber aktuell das Spulenfiepen. 
Die Karte hat schon bei ca 120 Fps im Firestrike eine deutlisches Surren. installiere gerade mal CS GO um mal 800fps+  zu schauen.

VG


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Hab ein neues Spielzeug 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist zwar wahrlich bescheuert ein Platinum NT mit Monitoring gegen ein Platinum NT  mit Monitoring zu tauschen aber naja.


----------



## Salamyxxl (27. März 2020)

War das Netzteil nicht ein Deal bei Mydealz?

Muss mich leider auch nach einem neuen NT um schauen. Das Edge von Antec passt nicht in das Prodigy Case .

1800@1000mv scheint im Aida64 und Firestrike Stresstest wohl zu laufen. Spulenfiepen hält sich dann doch in Grenzen, wird zumindest nicht schlimmer bei mehr fps.

VG


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Mit geringeren Temps auf den Wandlern nimmt das meist sowieso ab.
Ein guter Stresstest ist der FS Ultra im Loop fürs erste.


----------



## howdid (28. März 2020)

Hi von mir,

hab die Radeon VII gestern um 380€ schnappen können..... Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen welcher Custom Luftkühler für die Radeon zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2020)

Könnt gerne auch WWZ Bench testen, ist aber eher ein CPU Test mit meinen Settings hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/470191-sammelthread-amd-ryzen-2617.html#post10254574
Können mal unsere Ryzens oder Intel CPUs auch mal vergleichen zur Abwechslung.


----------



## Eyren (28. März 2020)

Erstmal Gratulation zur VII. Zu dem Preis wirklich genial.

Customkühler ist wohl mit recht viel bastel Arbeit verbunden, da es kein Modell gibt das für die VII geeignet ist.

Wenn du wissen möchtest wie man einen Morpheus draufschnallt am besten mal Gurdi fragen.

Ansonsten wenn es erstmal um Geräuschkulisse geht und dir die Optik nicht so wichtig ist einfach ein Ghettomod. 

Blende samt der 3 Lüfter runter von der VII und 2x 120mm Lüfter deiner Wahl anbringen. 

Das verbessert zwar nicht direkt die Temperaturen erlaubt dir aber je nach Lüfter 2000rpm zu fahren ohne das du taub wirst.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Könnt gerne auch WWZ Bench testen, ist aber eher ein CPU Test mit meinen Settings hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/470191-sammelthread-amd-ryzen-2617.html#post10254574
> Können mal unsere Ryzens oder Intel CPUs auch mal vergleichen zur Abwechslung.



Joh wieso nicht.
Schlag was vor ich zieh es mal runter.

@howdid: Gratz zu dem Deal, super Preis. Wie Eyren schon sagt gibt es eigentlich keinen Customkühler für die Karte.
Bleiben 4 Möglichkeiten.
1.Morpheus 2.
2.Eine AOI auf die GPU schnallen
3.Nen Wasserblock drauf.
4.Ghettomod

Ich empfehle Variante Nummer 4, das kostet fast nichts und wirkt Wunder. Zudem bleibt die Garantie auch je nach Variante erhalten.
Wenn du Interesse am Morpheus hast, dann schau mal hier. Das ist aber was für geübte.
Das sieht dann so aus: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ii-overclocking-undervolting.html#post9725317

Wasserblock brauchst du halb nen Loop, das sollte selbsterklärend sein. 

Eine AOI zu verbauen ist richtig kompliziert, das was für Cracks.


----------



## Eyren (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ......
> Eine AOI zu verbauen ist richtig kompliziert, das was für Cracks.



Wobei da gibt es doch die Möglichkeit so eine Eisbär oder wie die komplettsets von Alphacool heißen zu nutzen. Ist ein gesundes Mittelding zwischen AIO und Customloop.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wobei da gibt es doch die Möglichkeit so eine Eisbär oder wie die komplettsets von Alphacool heißen zu nutzen. Ist ein gesundes Mittelding zwischen AIO und Customloop.



Stimmt die hab ich vergessen.


----------



## howdid (28. März 2020)

Dankeschön für die vielen Tipps!

Ich denke das es ein Ghettomod wird.  Soll ich zwei 120mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter nehmen? Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Ich dachte an die noctuas ...

Kann man dem Auto UV des Treibers vertrauen oder sollte man selber Hand anlegen?

LG aus Wien


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

2x120er macht am meisten Sinn, das ganze via Adapter dann direkt an die Karte. Dafür muss lediglich die Shroud runter.
Was hat deine Karte denn für eine Stockspannung?


----------



## Edelhamster (28. März 2020)

Die in Frage kommende AiO wäre dann der Alphacool Eiswolf. Eisbär heißt es für die CPU.
Mit dem Eiswolf bekommt man die Karte auf jeden Fall absolut ruhig oder auf der anderen Seite einen entsprechend höheren OC-Spielraum. 
Montageaufwand liegt hier bei ca. 90 Minuten. Habe das Ding auf meiner Vega64 gehabt und jetzt auch auf der VII, das ist im Vergleich zum Stockkühler dann schon eine andere Welt.

Das Auto-UV Feature arbeitet mittlerweile zuverlässiger als früher und senkt die Corespannung meist im Bereich um 50-60mV.
Fast immer kann man die Stockspannung manuell aber um rund 100mV senken. Selbst Hand anzulegen lohnt sich hier also definitiv.
Sollte deine Karte mit angenommen 970-1010mV bei 1800MHz Boost laufen müssten die Lüfter sich öfter im Bereich 1800-2300rpm bewegen, anstatt bei 2800-2900rpm.

edit: Und stimmt mal über Radeon-Feedback mit für die Implementierung eines Stresstests in den WattMan/Adrenalin ab


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2020)

@Gurdi 

Warum meinst  ist meine Radeon VII gestorben
Navi läuft nun doch etwas Besser (Blackscreens) als vor dem neuesten Treiber 20.2.2

Kann es das NT gewesen sein,- oder da die Karte vielleicht nicht Perfekt im Slot gesteckt gewesesn ist.
Da ich den PC für den Umbue des Mainboards X570 MSI Carbon WiFi in den PC Laden gebracht hatte,-
und der Shop ca. 30 km total mit Hin,- und Rückfahrt entfernt war ist die Karte vielleicht mimimal aus dem Slot gerissen.

Danke!


----------



## Salamyxxl (28. März 2020)

> Dankeschön für die vielen Tipps!
> 
> Ich denke das es ein Ghettomod wird.  Soll ich zwei 120mm oder zwei  140mm Lüfter nehmen? Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Ich dachte an die noctuas  ...
> 
> ...



Bei mir gehen ca. -100mv weniger im Vergleich zu -50mv bei auto Undervolt.

VG


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Warum meinst  ist meine Radeon VII gestorben
> Navi läuft nun doch etwas Besser (Blackscreens) als vor dem neuesten Treiber 20.2.2
> ...



Kann ich aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen, generell transportiert man keinen Rechner mit montiertem Towerkühler oder GraKa über längere Strecken.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Hab mein Netzteil jetzt mal unterschiedlich montiert probiert, den NT Lüfter noch absaugen zu lassen bringt mir tatsächlich nochmal eine kleine Verbesserung bei den Temps.
Zusammenfassen kann ich aber sagen das ein gutes passives NT kaum die Temperaturen im Case beeinflusst.

Hat hier jemand nen Plan wie ich irgendwie feststellen kann ob meine GraKa ECC Ram verwendet? Ich hab mal wieer versucht das rein zu hacken, kann es aber nicht prüfen.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. März 2020)

Du kannst es mit GPUMemTest versuchen. 
Ist wohl eigentlich für Nvidia Karten gedacht, liest aber auch die VII als GFX906 aus. 
Wenn du über den Reiter Logs das Device Log öffnest, gibt es da eine Info bzgl ECC support.
Was bei dem Tool leider nicht ganz stimmig ist, es werden nur 3072MB Vram ausgewiesen. Das ist mal dezent etwas zu wenig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: okay, laut Entwickler des Programms soll es eine OpenCL Beschränkung bei AMD GPU´s geben, sodass nur 3072MB VRAM adressiert werden können. 
GPUMemTest testet entsprechend auf AMD Karten auch nicht die gesamte Speichermenge.
Für den ECC-proof könnte es trotzdem dienen.

GPU memory testing program | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2020)

@Gurdi

Kann dies aber durchaus möglich sein,.- dass durch den Transport die Grafikkarte nach dem 3-ten Tag sobald Rechner wieder lief geschrottet wurde
und Karte nicht exakt gerade im Slot hing...
Oder ist dies fast AUSZUSCHLIESSEN ?
Wie gesagt, Am Abend normal ausgemacht, vorher mal Blackscreen und dann startete Rechner mal Neu (Resete sich von selbst) beim Youtube schauen
und am Nächsten Morgen als ich den PC anmachen wollte KEIN Signal mehr am Monitor (Karte wurde in 3 Rechner Getestet und war wirklich Schrott)


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2020)

Vllt ja, vllt nein. Im Nachhinein kann das niemand bewerten. Die Karte ist jetzt Schrott. Finde dich damit ab, ändern kannst du es eh nicht...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh wieso nicht.
> Schlag was vor ich zieh es mal runter.



Hab im Ryzen Sammelthread 2 Resultate gepostet, einmal mit GPU UV und einmal mit GPU OC, CPU lief stets bei 3.5GHz und RAM @ 3800C16. CPU und RAM sind quasi noch UV und Settings 720p Ultra.
Hier mal meine 2 Resultate, damit ihr nicht zum Ryzen Thread switchen müsst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamyxxl (28. März 2020)

Es ist getan endlich Ruhe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Schick Schick^^
Was ist bei dir Stockspannung?


----------



## Salamyxxl (28. März 2020)

> Schick Schick^^
> Was ist bei dir Stockspannung?



Leider recht hoch glaube ich mit 1.112 laut GPUz.


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2020)

Hier mal mit CPU+RAM OC, wären also rund 12% mehr FPS gegenüber 3.5GHz+3800CL16.
OC Settings waren ~4.3GHz + 3800CL14.
Zieht einfach mal in den ingamesettings die "Auflösungsskala" runter aufs Minimum und Ultra Preset, hab nämlich Probleme die Auflösung zu ändern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



279FPS waren das höhste was ich erreicht hatte, aber leider kein Bild von gemacht, aber sei es drum 273 stehen um geknackt zu werden^^


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2020)

Welche CPU + RAM hattest du nochmal? Bin 9 FPS (3.4%) vor dir PBO+3800C14.
Bei den mins ist der Unterschied schon etwas höher (15 FPS / 7.7%), wird wohl am RAM liegen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2020)

3900X mit 3800er Ram und 1,9 auf dem IF.


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2020)

@Shadow: Kann deine Probleme mittlerweile nachvollziehen, wenn ich den Rechner falten lassen und nebenbei YT schaue hängt er sich unregelmäßig auf.
Dabei läuft die Karte zwar nicht Stock, aber in nem Save Setting. An Übertaktung kanns also nicht liegen.

So langsam sollten die bei AMD diese unnötigen Bugs mal abstellen, kann ja nicht so schwer sein ne GraKa in YT stabil zu bekommen bzw. im Crossload.


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

Moin in die Runde,

habe mal eine Frage zum "MorePowerTool".

Hab festgestellt das mein HBM (Hynix) leider keine 1200Mhz out of the Box schafft ~ ehr so 1160Mhz. Läuft zawr im Firestrike auch mit 1200 allerdings ab ich ab und zu grüne Streifen.
Wollte mal schauen was passiert wenn ich die SOC Voltage leicht erhöhe, eventuell reicht das für die 1200.
Jetzt kenne ich mich bei der R7 leider nicht mit gesunden und sinnvollen Werten aus sowie mit dem Tool.

Könnt ihr mir da etwas helfen?
Es müssten denke diese zwei Werte angepasst werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw könnte ich diese Werte von Igorslab übernehmen:
*MorePowerVII_77_UV:*+77%(+20%) max Powerlimit, 400A TDC Core (330A), 66A TDC SoC (50A),1193mV SoC (1168mV), 1168mV Vcore (1218mV

VG


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Ja die kannst du übernehmen, da passiert nix. Zumindest bei mir nicht. Der SOC ist aber nicht die Schwachstelle, das wird dir nicht viel bringen. Was du mal versuchen kannst ist den SOC Takt anzuheben indem du diesen auf 1150 stellst.


----------



## Methusalem (30. März 2020)

Salamyxxl schrieb:


> Hab festgestellt das mein HBM (Hynix) leider keine 1200Mhz out of the Box schafft ~ ehr so 1160Mhz. Läuft zawr im Firestrike auch mit 1200 allerdings ab ich ab und zu grüne Streifen.



Hm, der ansonsten exzellent OC-bare Hynix-Speicher schafft keine 1200 MHz? Hatten wir so einen Fall schon mal?

Okay, Samsung soll etwas problematisch sein in der Beziehung, aber das Hynix keine 1200 MHz schafft, lese  zumindest ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

Ich teste jetzt nochmal. Selbst wenn ich das den RAM vom Autotool übertakten lasse stellt es 1200MHz ein.
Aber hatte Gestern im Firestrike im Grüne Streifen,sobald ich den takt reduziert habe wars okay.

Welches Timing Profil ist den das "mildere"?


----------



## ATIR290 (30. März 2020)

Mein Samsung schaffte als die Radeon VII noch lief stabile 1150 Mhz, mehr nicht da Samsung HBM Speicher
Hynics sollte die 1200 Mhz immer stemmen,- normalerweise!


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Hynix geht zwar in der Regel gut, es kann aber natürlich wie immer sein das es mal Module gibt die das nicht packen.
Die Timingprofile ändern daran wenig.


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

> Was du mal versuchen kannst ist den SOC Takt anzuheben indem du diesen auf 1150 stellst.



Wenn ich das verstelle hab ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm bei der Windowsanmeldung und muss in den Abgesicherten Modus . Der Rest der Werte funktioniert aber und wird auch übernommen.



> Mein Samsung schaffte als die Radeon VII noch lief stabile 1150 Mhz, mehr nicht da Samsung HBM Speicher
> Hynics sollte die 1200 Mhz immer stemmen,- normalerweise!



Sind laut GPUz zumindest Hynix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich teste jetzt nochmal. Selbst wenn ich das den RAM vom Autotool übertakten lasse stellt es 1200MHz ein.
Aber hatte Gestern im Firestrike im Grüne Streifen,sobald ich den takt reduziert habe wars okay.

Okay also 1200Mhz geht nicht, 1190MHz ist jetzt zumindest fehlerfrei durch FireStrike Extreme durchgelaufen.
Dann habe ich da wohl etwas Pech mit dem RAM. Aber denke das ich die paar MHz verkraften kann.


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Gibt schlimmeres. Die 1190 hast du wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz stabil wenn die gerade so durch den FS Ex. laufen.


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

Hab jetzt ein interessantes Problem. Die Karte mag nicht mehr meine Einstellungen ausm Wattman akzeptieren.
Bzw scheint Sie nicht über 200 Watt gehen zu wollen. Hab schon neugestartet aber sieht wohl so auch als müsste ich die Treiber nochmal neu installieren. Selbst löschen der Power Tool Settings zu Stock bringt nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Salamyxxl schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein interessantes Problem. Die Karte mag nicht mehr meine Einstellungen ausm Wattman akzeptieren.
> Bzw scheint Sie nicht über 200 Watt gehen zu wollen. Hab schon neugestartet aber sieht wohl so auch als müsste ich die Treiber nochmal neu installieren. Selbst löschen der Power Tool Settings zu Stock bringt nichts.



Manchmal ändert er die Spannung nicht mit ab. Ansonsten einfach neu aufspielen.


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

> Manchmal ändert er die Spannung nicht mit ab. Ansonsten einfach neu aufspielen.



Hab gerade den Treiber im Abgesicherten Modus mit DDU gelöscht und wieder neu aufgespielt.

Geht immer noch nicht. Autoovercl. funktioniert. Schon etwas komisch.


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Salamyxxl schrieb:


> Hab gerade den Treiber im Abgesicherten Modus mit DDU gelöscht und wieder neu aufgespielt.
> 
> Geht immer noch nicht. Autoovercl. funktioniert. Schon etwas komisch.



? Aber warum 200Watt. Nimmt er denn die Spannung an?


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

> ? Aber warum 200Watt. Nimmt er denn die Spannung an?



Okay also im Heaven3D funzt alles mit dem Takt nur bei Firestrike will er einfach nicht über 200 Watt und 1750MHz egal was ich einstelle. Ich installiere es mal fix neu.

Ja Spannung übernimmt er sowie Speichertakt.

Edit:

Ja also geht leider nicht. Er möchte einfach nicht mehr über 1750MHz im Firestrike takten. 
Gestern noch mit 2GHz mal einen Durchlauf gemacht, seit der Power Tool Mod funktioniert es bei mir nicht mehr.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. März 2020)

Das MPT rührt halt schon ordentlich in der Registry rum..
Wenn ich auf stock-Settings zurück wollte hat mir die im Adrenalin neu implementierte Funktion "auf Werkseinstellungen" zurücksetzten des öfteren geholfen. Hat mir jedesmal die Neuinstallation des Treibers erspart, das ist ganz praktisch.

Ansonsten würde ich aktuell empfehlen mit dem WattMan erstmal das prinzipielle OC auszuloten. Der OC-Bug ist glaub ich Anwendungsspezifisch, sodass Furmark bei mir beispielsweise immer mit dem WattMan-Takt arbeitet, auch wenn das beim Superposition oder BF V dann komischerweise nicht genutzt wird.
Wenn man dann seine Settings gefunden hat einfach mit Hilfe des MPT in die Registry schreiben, dann liegt der gewünschte Takt in allen Anwendungen an. 

Dass die Zuverlässigkeit des WattMan durch hereingrätschen mit dem MPT abnimmt möchte ich nicht ganz ausschließen


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

> Wenn ich auf stock-Settings zurück wollte hat mir die im Adrenalin neu  implementierte Funktion "auf Werkseinstellungen" zurücksetzten des  öfteren geholfen. Hat mir jedesmal die Neuinstallation des Treibers  erspart, das ist ganz praktisch.



Danke für den Tipp hast mich gerade vor einer Win10 Neuinstallation gerettet.

Ich probier mich mal an 1950/1180@ 1050mv mal sehen ob das auch in Games stabil läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Mein Sparsetting läuft mit 1955/1216 @1056mv stabil.


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

> Mein Sparsetting läuft mit 1955/1216 @1056mv stabil.



Naja wenn ich da ungefähr lande wäre ich zufrieden. Kühlfläche schafft eh nicht so viel mehr. 
Hab jetzt schon GPU Temperatur 50 / Hot Spot 78Grad mit Firestrike Stresstest.


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Wenn du das so stabil bekommst mit der Spannung kannst du mehr als zufrieden sein, ich hab schon ne ziemlich nette Karte erwischt meine Werte zu kopieren ist daher recht schwierig. Ich benötige dafür auch gut Kühlung.


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. März 2020)

> Wenn du das so stabil bekommst mit der Spannung kannst du mehr als  zufrieden sein, ich hab schon ne ziemlich nette Karte erwischt meine  Werte zu kopieren ist daher recht schwierig. Ich benötige dafür auch gut  Kühlung.



Naja selbst wenn nicht läuft bin ich auch nicht traurig. Mit was prüfst du die Stabilität?

VG


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Erste Instanz FS Ultra Loop. Danach dann Resident Evil 2(aktuell gibts RE 3 als Demo kostenlos, tut es auch) absoluter Powervirus für die VII, vor allem die Cutsceens sind übel.


----------



## Methusalem (30. März 2020)

Ein bisschen OT, aber ich muss es einfach schreiben, 

Vor einer Woche habe ich mir einen gebogenen 34" UWQHD Monitor zugelegt, und seitdem ist meine Gamerwelt eine andere. Es ist unglaublich, um wieviel sich dadurch das Spielerlebnis verbessert hat. Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet, mittlerweile frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie ich die ganzen Jahre nur ohne so ein curved display auskommen konnte. 

Wenn ihr euch was wirklich Gutes antun wollt, kauft euch so was. Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.


----------



## Duvar (30. März 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ein bisschen OT, aber ich muss es einfach schreiben,
> 
> Vor einer Woche habe ich mir einen gebogenen 34" UWQHD Monitor zugelegt, und seitdem ist meine Gamerwelt eine andere. Es ist unglaublich, um wieviel sich dadurch das Spielerlebnis verbessert hat. Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet, mittlerweile frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie ich die ganzen Jahre nur ohne so ein curved display auskommen konnte.
> 
> Wenn ihr euch was wirklich Gutes antun wollt, kauft euch so was. Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.



Hab ja auch ein solchen Monitor, mich hat in erster Linie die Fluffigkeit durch deutlich mehr als nur 60Hz überrascht + GSync ist auch geil. (FreeSync Monitor aber GSync kompatibel)
Was haste fürn Monitor genau und haste den auch übertaktet?^^


----------



## Methusalem (31. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was haste fürn Monitor genau und haste den auch übertaktet?^^



Den momentan günstigsten (  Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Diagonale bis 34", Auflösung: 3440x1440 (UWQHD), Form: gebogen (curved), Beschichtung: matt (non-glare) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland    ) natürlich. ^^

LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C: LC Power

Der ist gut verarbeitet, weist keine keine Pixelfehler auf, und bietet sonst auch alles (und auch ein bisschen mehr), was ich so brauche. 
Der nicht höhenverstellbare Ständer ist vielleicht das einzige Manko, aber da der Monitor bei mir ohnehin an einer vielfach verstellbaren Vesa-Halterung hängt, ist das für mich kein wirklicher Nachteil.

Und übertaktet ist er - bis jetzt - noch nicht.


----------



## Salamyxxl (31. März 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Den momentan günstigsten (  Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Diagonale bis 34", Auflösung: 3440x1440 (UWQHD), Form: gebogen (curved), Beschichtung: matt (non-glare) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland    ) natürlich. ^^
> 
> LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C: LC Power
> 
> ...



Das ist kein schlechter Preis. LC Power baut aber auch echt Alles. Wäre auch was für mich.

VG


----------



## Duvar (31. März 2020)

Hab diesen hier MSI LED-Monitor (3440x1440, UWQHD, 100Hz) + Gaming Headset >>SET1929<< online kaufen | OTTO

Gab's für 364.99€ mit Neukunden Rabatt und  einem weiteren Gutschein. Plus oben drauf gab es ein 35€ Msi Headset plus Monster Hunter World Game inkl. dem DLC Iceborne. Also ein richtiger Preiskracher. Mit paar Klicks auf 115Hz übertaktet, GSync aktiviert, Fps auf 112 gecappt und sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Samsung Panel ohne Pixel Fehler zum Glück.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. März 2020)

Und von LG gibt es Keinen solchen Curved
Sowas auch in 4K und würde schwach werden!

Nun, Curved Hersteller LG  alle vom Jahr 2016 / 2017
und die Neuen von Herbst 2019 kosten 650 - 950 Euro


----------



## Methusalem (31. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab diesen hier MSI LED-Monitor (3440x1440, UWQHD, 100Hz) + Gaming Headset >>SET1929<< online kaufen | OTTO
> 
> Gab's für 364.99€ mit Neukunden Rabatt und  einem weiteren Gutschein. Plus oben drauf gab es ein 35€ Msi Headset plus Monster Hunter World Game inkl. dem DLC Iceborne. Also ein richtiger Preiskracher. Mit paar Klicks auf 115Hz übertaktet, GSync aktiviert, Fps auf 112 gecappt und sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.
> Samsung Panel ohne Pixel Fehler zum Glück.



Da haste ein Schnäppchen gemacht. 

Hat der eine Vesa-Halterung bzw. -Befestigungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## Duvar (31. März 2020)

Ne leider nicht. Da muss man ein Adapter für kaufen oder mit einem 3 D Drucker drucken. War für mich unwichtig, Höhe passt auch so perfekt.


----------



## Cleriker (31. März 2020)

Ach was! Einfach ein paar lange Schrauben durch den Rahmen in die Wand und fertig. Ansonsten festkleben an der Tapete. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (1. April 2020)

Doppelseitiges Klebeband! 


Heißkleber wirkt auch oft Wunder. 


Tztztz 3D Drucker... neumodische Kram!


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Doppelseitiges Klebeband!
> 
> 
> Heißkleber wirkt auch oft Wunder.
> ...



Wir sind hier in nem Hardwareforum! Kabelbinder oder gar nichts


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2020)

Kabelbinder aus dem 3D-Drucker. SO!


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2020)

Hoi Leute! Wollte nochmal dalassen, dass ich eine ordentliche Radeon VII im verkauf hab inkl. Alphacool Eiswolf AiO! Einfach ne private Nachricht schreiben, falls jemand Interesse hat!

PS: Ach auch mit der 2080Ti ists alles nicht so einfach, A-Chip, aber hart-festgerammelte TDP mit 280W max...da kannste nix rausholen, insta-TDP-Limit. Da lob ich mir doch die AMD-Karten, keine künstlichen Barrieren. Aktuell hat NV per BIOS es sogar unmöglich gemacht per Software ein besseres BIOS zu flashen...sogar bei der RTX2080Ti..warum!? Ich raff es nicht. Lüfter ist gut, A-Chip, massig Reserven und trotzdem versauere ich mit 280W  Mit UV kann ich zwar einiges rausholen, nervt aber trotzdem!


----------



## ATIR290 (2. April 2020)

Wieviel Stock Spannung deine VII
Obwohl mir meine 5700 doch reicht und recht leise bei 82 Grad GPU und 87 bis 89 Hotspot bei etwa 1810 Mhz Stabil
Lüfter 1400 bis 1560 U/min.


----------



## JSXShadow (2. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wieviel Stock Spannung deine VII
> Obwohl mir meine 5700 doch reicht und recht leise bei 82 Grad GPU und 87 bis 89 Hotspot bei etwa 1810 Mhz Stabil
> Lüfter 1400 bis 1560 U/min.



Stock kann ich dir garnicht mehr sagen, glaube um die 1090mV rum. Max UV bei 1800 war um die 980mV und naja max steht noch in meiner Signatur, obwohl ich ja noch bulkiger war, da ich einen AIO-Zusammenschluss hatte und optimale Belüftung. Denke in nicht optimalen Case sollten 1950Mhz und 1050-1080mV drin sein und das relativ leise.


----------



## Gurdi (2. April 2020)

Beschränkungen sind immer nervig.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. April 2020)

Hai!
habs probiert: 3DMark Time Spy im Crossfire mit 2x Radeon VII

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING

das ergab all@stock 16264pts.

Gilt das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

Was genau ist denn die Frage? Das Resultat ist gültig laut 3D Mark.


----------



## BladeTNT (3. April 2020)

*Radeon ™ Software Adrenalin 2020 Ausgabe 20.4.1  *

Support For

    Resident Evil 3™

Fixed Issues

    Overwatch™ and Heroes of the Storm™ may experience a black screen or application hang while gaming for extended periods of time on some Radeon RX Vega series graphics product system configurations.
    HDR may fail to enable or be detected in applications and games using the Vulkan® API.
    Doom Eternal™ may fail to launch in some hybrid graphics system configurations.
    Radeon ReLive streaming may fail to launch or may crash when a stream session is started with performance metrics overlay enabled.
    Some clock values may fail to populate for a limited number of graphics products in the Radeon Settings Hardware information tab.
    Hotkeys can no longer be assigned to a single digit or character as this has the ability to block or cause interference with some default Windows® functionality.
    Some Radeon FreeSync Premium supported displays may not list all supported refresh rate options in Windows® when Radeon FreeSync Premium is enabled in the displays OSD settings.



Aber irgendwie ist der Treiber mist.. gucke YT Videos oder beim Video umwandeln, zack Blackscreen/Neustart!
Ist es bei euch auch so??


----------



## JSXShadow (3. April 2020)

@BlaeTnT das waren genau meine Issues die ich hatte. Scheint statt das es besser wird, machen es neue Treiber noch schlimmer..es weitet sich aus...WTF macht AMD da. Im CPU-Segment wird die Konkurrenz unangespitzt in den Boden gestampft und im GPU-Bereich verkacken die Treiber immer mehr...ich raff es nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

> Aber irgendwie ist der Treiber mist.. gucke YT Videos oder beim Video umwandeln, zack Blackscreen/Neustart!
> Ist es bei euch auch so??



Hängt sich bei mir auf wenn ich F&H laufen lasse und  nebenher was mache. YT teste ich mal.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie ist der Treiber mist.. gucke YT Videos oder beim Video umwandeln, zack Blackscreen/Neustart!
> Ist es bei euch auch so??


Nö, nicht mal ansatzweise. Liegt also nicht nur am Treiber allein. Welcher browser? 
Ist das bei euch @stock so, oder mit eigenen Einstellungen?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. April 2020)

Mit den plötzlichen Neustarts hatte ich auch zu kämpfen. Video schauen oder im Lastbetrieb GPU-Z öffnen: Böse!
Bin fast verrückt geworden, weil ich die Ursache nicht ausmachen konnte. Bei mir war es aber nicht die GraKa oder der Treiber...
… zeitgleich mit dem Installieren des Treibers begann wohl mein 3900X zu sterben. RAM lief nicht mehr mit 3600MHz, PCIe-Steckplätze liefen mal und dann nicht mehr, …
Neues Board, neuer RAM, andere GraKa, Netzteil, SSD, … was hab ich nicht alles versucht, bis ich einen 3700X zur Hand nahm und mein System plötzlich wieder sauber lief. Nur so zur möglichen Hilfe.
Der 3900X ging in die RMA und mit dem neuen 3900X läuft alles prima. Keine Abstürze mehr.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. April 2020)

Bzgl. YT-Videos im Zweifelsfall einfach die Hardwarebeschleunigung  im Browser deaktivieren.

Mit dem neuen Chipsatztreiber ist das bei mir aber nicht mehr notwendig.  Kann entspannt Furmark laufen lassen und trotzdem Videos  im Browser gucken.
Habt Ihr den neuen Chipsatzteiber schon drauf? Da dessen Installationsroutine   fehlerhaft ist empfehle ich den alten Chipsatzteiber vorab manuell zu deinstallieren und die Neuinstallation dann einfach nach zwei Minuten abzubrechen.   Wird trotzdem installiert, was im Anschluss über die Revisionsnummer des Programms geprüft werden kann.

Ein fehlerbereinigter Chipsatztreiber   kommt voraussichtlich am 07.04


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

Hardwareunterstützung ist bei mir deaktiviert, hab auch kein Problem mit YouTabbi aber das Problem mit F&H nervt mich langsam aber sicher.


----------



## JSXShadow (3. April 2020)

Bei mir hats keinen Unterschied gemacht ob HWA an war oder nicht in irgendeiner anwendung, auch hab ich leider Intel und alle aktuellsten Treiber, hat aber trotzdem nix gebracht. Mit älteren Treibern und gleichen Settings ging ja immer alles perfekt mit der VII, nur dann mit den neuen nicht, also muss es schon was mit den Treibern auf sich haben, ggf. iwas wie der die Graka ansteuert, keine Ahnung.

Off: RE3 ist schon richtig nice! Und wie immer hervorragend programmiert. Keine Ruckler, nix. Das gibts so fast nicht mehr, fast alle games stuttern irgendwann wegen irgendwas, aber in dem gesamten Run von RE3 kein einziges mal unter 120 FPS gedippt. Klar, 2080Ti, aber das war früher auch mit der VII so, nur das ich nun auch Vol Lichter auf Anschlag haben kann in WQHD mit 120% RR. Beeindruckend Capcom! Hut ab! Das Spiel an sich ist auch super, wobei ich meinen Wurm vermisse


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

Das HDR in dem Game ist auch absolut Klasse.
Mit genug Vram rennt es dann auch ordentlich


----------



## howdid (5. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Community ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meiner VII.

Nur in Apex passiert folgendes: das spiel läuft mit durchschnittlich 180 FPS nur passiert es dann ganz random manchmal nach 5 Minuten manchmal nach 30 Minuten das immer wieder für paar Sekunden der Takt runter geht und das spiel FPS Einbrüche hat und massivst ruckelt.  Das spiel auf niedrige Grafik stellen bringt auch nichts der Fehler wiederholt sich. 
Andere spiele haben das Problem nicht zb kann ich Battlefield 5 auf höchster Einstellung mit 150 FPS stunden lang ohne Probleme spielen.

Lösungsversuche:
-Dachte zu erst meine i9-9900K macht Probleme aber da ist Temperatur technisch alles ok. 
-Mein Asrock Z390 Taichi habe ich auch mit dem neuesten BIOS versorgt und alles zurückgesetzt.
-Windows platt gemacht und nur Apex und AMD Treiber mit 20.4.1 installiert. Leider hat dies auch nicht geholfen. 
-Temperaturen sind beim zocken 60-70 Grad da zwei 140mm Corsair ML140 draufblasen und alles schön kühl ist. 

Ich bin leider mit meinem Latein am Ende und glaube fast das es wieder ein "Treiberproblem" ist.
Mit meiner 2080Ti hatte ich im selben Rechner keinerlei Probleme erst mit der Radeon VII .

Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz?
Auf Reddit habe ich einige Kommentare von 5700XT Besitzern gelesen die über das gleiche Problem klagen und es auf den Treiber schieben. ( High FPS beim zocken und dann sporadische FPS einbrüche)

Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.
Danke und LG

So sieht das dann aus:


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2020)

Kann es sein das dein Netzteil evtl. etwas wackelig wird nach ner längeren Aufheizperiode?


----------



## howdid (6. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dein Netzteil evtl. etwas wackelig wird nach ner längeren Aufheizperiode?



ich hab ein 1000 Watt Seasonic Netzteil weil ich dem vorbeugen wollte Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 1000W. 

Und hier noch ein screenshot:


----------



## JSXShadow (6. April 2020)

Hab gar nicht dran gedacht, dass man keine offenen Angebote machen sollte im Forum, lol  Danke für den Hinweis @ _Berge_ dachte halt nur, wäre schöner wenn die Karte an einen Leser hier geht oder jemanden der gern auf CF umsteigen will möglichst günstig!

EDIT: hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so strikt ist, wenn man Dinge abgeben möchte. Wollte ja gerade das hier machen damit ich die Karte nicht irgendwo einstellen muss. Das nimmt den ganzen gleich irgendwie den Purpose xD Kriegt PCGH einen Tel vom Verkauf im Marktplatz? Anders kann ich die Forcierung hier im Forum nicht erklären


----------



## _Berge_ (6. April 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ...



Echt super von dir, das du im Falle eines Verkaufs an die anderen Seven verrückten denkst

@Topic letztens hatte ich ja Probleme mit aktuellen Treibern, jetzt zum gegentest zu @kampfschaaaf, mal die gleiche Treiberversion verwendet: Resultat mGPU funzt wieder und kein Game stürzt ab, Radeon Features funktionieren auch Tadellos


----------



## hks1981 (6. April 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> EDIT: Falls jemand ne teuflisch günstige VII !



Auch das ist nicht erlaubt! Du musst die Karte am Marktplatz mit Bildern anbieten. Mittels Verkauf über PN wird nicht geduldet und kann zur Verwarnung/Sperre führen. Solltest also deinen editierten Text gleich nochmals editieren ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (6. April 2020)

exakt
wurde da auch Woche gesperrt


----------



## gbm31 (7. April 2020)

Moinsen!

Shadow, schade dass du deine VII verkaufst!

Ich werd (Defekt mal ausgeschlossen) meine behalten bis sich ein eordentliche RDNA2 zeigt.



Kleines Update: Nachdem meine Wakü zum zweiten Mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit Probleme machte (kaum Durchfluss, trotz Demontage/Reinigung aller Komponenten und Betrieb mit dest. Wasser+G48) hab ich gestern Nacht alles wieder auf LuKü (dieVII hat wieder den Morpheus mit 2 A12x25 direkt von der Karte gesteuert) umgebaut.

Die Temperaturen waren sowieso kaum besser, und das lauteste ist bei beiden Lösungen mein Netzteil, damit kann ich gut leben. Braucht auch deutlich weniger Platz.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. April 2020)

Und mach mal ein Foto, wie hoch rennt dann deine Karte ?


----------



## Edelhamster (7. April 2020)

Hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, aber TechPowerUp hat ja schon ziemlich konkrete  Specs zu Navi21 & 23 zusammengefasst.
Ich hab mir mal eine Übersicht erstellt. Ob die Karten so final auf den Markt kommen werden? Ich hab ja doch leichte Zweifel, aber ganz abwägig ist es auch nicht   
Die DoublePrecision Leistung der VII  wird in den nächsten 5 Jahren wohl jedenfalls keine Consumer-Karte mehr erreichen, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5800XT
5900
5900XT


----------



## Methusalem (7. April 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, aber TechPowerUp hat ja schon ziemlich konkrete  Specs zu Navi21 & 23 zusammengefasst.
> Ich hab mir mal eine Übersicht erstellt. Ob die Karten so final auf den Markt kommen werden? Ich hab ja doch leichte Zweifel, aber ganz abwägig ist es auch nicht
> Die DoublePrecision Leistung der VII  wird in den nächsten 5 Jahren wohl jedenfalls keine Consumer-Karte mehr erreichen, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon^^
> 
> ...



Speicherausbaumäßig kann mich keine der anderen Karten überzeugen. 

Da bleibt die VII halt solange im Rechner, bis ein neues und vielleicht besseres Modell (abgesehen von der Titan) ebenfalls mit mindestens 16 GB antritt.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. April 2020)

Wenn das so stimmt freu ich mich riesig

Schade aber, wenn der Speicher max 12GB beträgt, mehr Leistung hin oder her, aber wollte ungerne weniger Speicher haben... ja meckern auf hohem niveau 

Wenns preislich attraktiv wird dann schlag ich zu, aber so werden mir wohl meine "14" noch erhalten bleiben  

naja wenn ich natürlich nen Rappel kriege und Verwendung woanders für die VII habe natürlich auch  , Bastellaune und so


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Speicherausbaumäßig kann mich keine der anderen Karten überzeugen.
> 
> Da bleibt die VII halt solange im Rechner, bis ein neues und vielleicht besseres Modell (abgesehen von der Titan) ebenfalls mit mindestens 16 GB antritt.



Naja 12GB würden mir auch reichen, drunter würd ich aber nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## gbm31 (7. April 2020)

Ja, an den 16GB würd ich mich jetzt auch nicht aufhängen. 

Aber mind. 2x5700XT muss sein, und wenn schon 300W, dann bitte mit einer Lösung wie Morpheus/Noctua und nichts so was halbgares...


----------



## Methusalem (7. April 2020)

Hängt bei mir halt alles von X-Plane ab: Mit ein paar Texturmods und aufgebrezelten Szenerien ist man schnell bei 14-15 GB. Liegt man vom Grafikspeicher darunter, verschlechtert sich entsprechend die Grafikqualität.

Und das gilt's halt zu vermeiden.

Für alles Andere würden mir vermutlich auch 8 GB noch reichen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2020)

howdid schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meiner VII.
> 
> Nur in Apex passiert folgendes: das spiel läuft mit durchschnittlich 180 FPS nur passiert es dann ganz random manchmal nach 5 Minuten manchmal nach 30 Minuten das immer wieder für paar Sekunden der Takt runter geht und das spiel FPS Einbrüche hat und massivst ruckelt.  Das spiel auf niedrige Grafik stellen bringt auch nichts der Fehler wiederholt sich.
> Andere spiele haben das Problem nicht zb kann ich Battlefield 5 auf höchster Einstellung mit 150 FPS stunden lang ohne Probleme spielen.
> ...


Leider (oder eher, zum Glück) kann ich das bei mir nicht reproduzieren. Bei mir passiert da auch nach zwei Stunden nichts. Ich spiele aber in 2160p.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gbm31 (8. April 2020)

Spielt jemand von euch Ghost Recon Breakpoint?

Wenn ich die neue Vulkan-Version spiele, gibts über kurz oder lang einen Crash. Kann dann über abmelden wieder zum Desktop, und der Treiber selbst ist nicht zurückgesetzt oder abgestürzt.

Mit DX11 läufts tagelang, genauso alle meine Rennsims und sonstigen Spiele.

[edit]

Es scheint als bräuchte Vulkan ein bisschen mehr Spannung.

Mit 0.006V mehr ist alles gut. 

Hab mein Setting jetzt über ein halbes Jahr nicht anfassen müssen...


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2020)

Deswegen ja schon seit Jahren Die Empfehlung: Wenn du für dich stabile Setting im uv gefunden hast, einfach abschließend wieder 0,01V drauf und alles ist gut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gbm31 (9. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Deswegen ja schon seit Jahren Die Empfehlung: Wenn du für dich stabile Setting im uv gefunden hast, einfach abschließend wieder 0,01V drauf und alles ist gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Das hatte ich ja. Das letzte halbe Jahr...

Aber jetzt wars halt mal doch nicht genug.  Aber ich leg nochmal 0.006V drauf! 

Ich schau mir mal RE3 an, soll ja der absolute Powervirus sein. Eigentlich mag ich diese Spiele nicht so... 

[edit] Demo lädt...


----------



## gbm31 (9. April 2020)

Zocke mich grade in CoD Warzone ein - das heizt mal! Hotspot kurz mal 10° höher als Division 2 oder Breakpoint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Zocke mich grade in CoD Warzone ein - das heizt mal! Hotspot kurz mal 10° höher als Division 2 oder Breakpoint.



Wow 10 Grad ist ne Menge.


----------



## gbm31 (9. April 2020)

Keine Ahnung was da so zieht - vor allem nach einem Match, wenn man vom Hubschrauber abgeholt wird, schnellt das kurz mal hoch. (Siehe Screenshot oben)


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2020)

Welche Auflösung dabei?


----------



## gbm31 (9. April 2020)

3440x1440, Skalierung 100%

So sieht das bei Breakpoint mit Vulkan aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2020)

Das entspricht etwas den Temperaturen die ich bei rund 290Watt ASIC habe. Wenn bei dir natürlich in dem Game unter Vulkan die ASIC steigt dann merkt man das natürlich direkt an den Temps. In RE2 sehe ich manchmal Spitzen von 330 Watt ASI in UHD, normal sind bei mir so 280-300.


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2020)

@gbm31 
Sind das nicht beides Spiele mit viel Speicherdurchsatz?


----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2020)

@ Cleriker - keine Ahnung...

Was ich komisch finde, ist, daß ich in Warzone während des Matches "normale" Temperaturen habe, nur wenn der Hubschrauber kommt und viel Rauch/Nebel da ist, scheint das die VII extrem zu fordern, und die Hotspot geht 10-15° hoch.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> @ Cleriker - keine Ahnung...
> 
> Was ich komisch finde, ist, daß ich in Warzone während des Matches "normale" Temperaturen habe, nur wenn der Hubschrauber kommt und viel Rauch/Nebel da ist, scheint das die VII extrem zu fordern, und die Hotspot geht 10-15° hoch.



Naja Auslastung ist doch generell gut.


----------



## Methusalem (11. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja Auslastung ist doch generell gut.



Eben. 

Sehe ich also auch kein Problem drin.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2020)

Guten Morgen Jungs & Mädels.
Ich habe ein Problem mit The Crew 2, die Karte will bei de Game partout nicht hochtakten und meine CPU schnellt mit allen Kernen auf 100% sobald das Game gestartet wird.
Das resultiert darin dass selbst das Menü mit 4 - 6 FPS dahin zuckelt. Ist das ein bekannter BUG vom Game? Mit der 2080 TI im anderen Rechner läuft alles normal, mit der 5700 XT ist es auch normal, nur die Seven mag nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2020)

So ein Fehlerbild konnte ich noch die beobachten, das Spiel hab ich auch nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiffmeister (11. April 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs & Mädels.
> Ich habe ein Problem mit The Crew 2, die Karte will bei de Game partout nicht hochtakten und meine CPU schnellt mit allen Kernen auf 100% sobald das Game gestartet wird.
> Das resultiert darin dass selbst das Menü mit 4 - 6 FPS dahin zuckelt. Ist das ein bekannter BUG vom Game? Mit der 2080 TI im anderen Rechner läuft alles normal, mit der 5700 XT ist es auch normal, nur die Seven mag nicht.



Hi, habe das gleiche Problem seit Tagen. 
Chipsatztreiber habe ich aktualisiert, Graka-Treiber auch geupdatet. 
Leider jedoch ohne Erfolg!


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2020)

Ich lad es mir mal grade runter, hab gesehen ist aktuell Gratis zum testen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (11. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich lad es mir mal grade runter, hab gesehen ist aktuell Gratis zum testen.



Du bist der Beste


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2020)

@Gurdi

THX


@Stiffmeister

Scheint ein reines Seven Problem zu sein, mit der 2080 TI, 5700 XT und einer alten 1070 TI läuft alles so wie es sein soll.
Irgendwie bekommt die Seven nicht mit dass da eine 3D Anwendung gestartet wurde. Aber mal abwarten was Gurdi berichtet.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2020)

Kann das Problem bestätigen, Prozzi rastet aus und läuft auf vollen Touren, die GraKa läuft im Idle und das Menü ruckelt mit 10Fps vor sich hin.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2020)

OK, danke.
Gut, dann liegt es definitiv an der Karte. Hab ich heute eine Aufgabe, wurmt mich einfach dass die da nicht hochtakten will.


----------



## DARPA (11. April 2020)

Bei mir aufm Intel System auch. LOL wird das auf der CPU berechnet ?! 

Unter Dokumente\The Crew 2 gibts ne PCSystemDetection.xml - Darin sind nur Infos zur CPU + Memory, aber nix mit Grafikkarte. Als ob das Game die nicht erkennt. 
Wie ist das bei Karten die normal laufen? Ich vermute dort steht was zur GPU. Eventuell kann man die Daten kopieren und für die VII anpassen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bei mir aufm Intel System auch. LOL wird das auf der CPU berechnet ?!
> 
> Unter Dokumente\The Crew 2 gibts ne PCSystemDetection.xml - Darin sind nur Infos zur CPU + Memory, aber nix mit Grafikkarte. Als ob das Game die nicht erkennt.
> Wie ist das bei Karten die normal laufen? Ich vermute dort steht was zur GPU. Eventuell kann man die Daten kopieren und für die VII anpassen.



Ja es muss auf der CPU laufen, die Karte läuft wie gesagt im Idle die brechnet also wirklich gar nichts.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2020)

@DARPA

Das mit der SystemDetection.xml war auch meine Idee, nur existiert so eine Datei nicht auf den Rechnern bei denen es läuft.
Ein löschen bringt auch nichts, die wird immer wieder erstellt.


----------



## Cleriker (12. April 2020)

Wenn ich das Spiel auf habt, einfach mal Alt+Enter drücken und schauen ob sich was tut. Oder aus dem Spiel raus tabben und wieder rein.
So ein Problem hatte ich anfangs mit der VII und gothic 1 samt mod. Da half dieser einfache Trick.


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spiel auf habt, einfach mal Alt+Enter drücken und schauen ob sich was tut. Oder aus dem Spiel raus tabben und wieder rein.
> So ein Problem hatte ich anfangs mit der VII und gothic 1 samt mod. Da half dieser einfache Trick.



Bringt nichts.


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. April 2020)

Hi Leute,
hab aktuell ein anderes Problem bzw. ne Frage zur VII.
Hab den More Power 77 redistry Edit im einsatz.

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Battlefront 2 zocke hängt die Karte trotz +77% bei 170-190 Watt fest, was dazu führt, dass diese nur so 1550-1670 Mhz schafft. Stelle ich wieder auf automatisch und OC GPU geht der Verbrauch auf 240 Watt hoch und höheren Takt......

Was mach ich da falsch?


----------



## Eyren (12. April 2020)

Vlt. Der Lüfterbug?

Gab mal eine Zeit Patches in denen man zum manuellen OC'en die Lüfter auf 100% stellen musste. Glaub betraf aber nur WaKü-Systeme.

Bei mir ist das auch noch in sämtlichen Profilen drin zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Cleriker (12. April 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab aktuell ein anderes Problem bzw. ne Frage zur VII.
> Hab den More Power 77 redistry Edit im einsatz.
> 
> ...


Wie warm wird sie denn dabei?


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab aktuell ein anderes Problem bzw. ne Frage zur VII.
> Hab den More Power 77 redistry Edit im einsatz.
> 
> ...



Der Takt klingt nach dem alten Bug (1630MHz), der sich mit der entsprechenden Takteinstellung mittels SPP (MPT) beseitigen ließ.

Ich hatte mit dem aktuellen Treiber auch diverse Probleme. Nach dem Ausbau der Wakü hing der Takt bei mir auf default 1800 und die Voltage auf 1025, sobald ich was am Wattman verstellt hab.

DDU im abgesicherten und Neuinstallation hat dann geholfen.


----------



## DARPA (12. April 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Der Takt klingt nach dem alten Bug (1630MHz), der sich mit der entsprechenden Takteinstellung mittels SPP (MPT) beseitigen ließ.



Genau, oder wie Eyren schreibt einfach im Treiber die Lüfterkurve auf 100% stellen (falls an der Karte keine Lüfter mehr angeschlossen sind).


@Ralle: Hmm, dann bin ich auch überfragt.


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. April 2020)

Lüfter auf 100% und schon geht der Takt schön hoch.... 
Vielen Dank!
Ja, hab keine Lüfter Angeschlossen, da unter Wasser das Ding.


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2020)

Also Warzone ist bei mir ziemlich wacklig... Mal kann ich stundenlang spielen ,dann gibts wieder eine Phase wo es direkt beim Landen mit dem Fallschirm weg ist. Fehlermeldung schwerwiegender DX-Fehler.

Auch bei default Einstellungen, also alles, GPU, CPU, RAM.

Scheine aber nicht der einzige zu sein, und er Workaround ist, DX11 zu nutzen. Na toll...


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Also Warzone ist bei mir ziemlich wacklig... Mal kann ich stundenlang spielen ,dann gibts wieder eine Phase wo es direkt beim Landen mit dem Fallschirm weg ist. Fehlermeldung schwerwiegender DX-Fehler.
> 
> Auch bei default Einstellungen, also alles, GPU, CPU, RAM.
> 
> Scheine aber nicht der einzige zu sein, und er Workaround ist, DX11 zu nutzen. Na toll...



Ärgerlich, die LowLevel APIßs sind halb immer nich anfällig, vor allem wenn es erst hinter rein gepatcht wurde.


----------



## DARPA (12. April 2020)

So gehts mir aktuell mit Hitman 2 (DX12). Da kämpfe ich auch hin und wieder mit random freezes. Am OC liegts nicht. Vorallem wenn man länger idlet oder im Pausenmenü schmiert er gern weg.

Die Treiber hatten auf jeden Fall schonmal ne bessere Phase. So mein Gefühl.


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> So gehts mir aktuell mit Hitman 2 (DX12). Da kämpfe ich auch hin und wieder mit random freezes. Am OC liegts nicht. Vorallem wenn man länger idlet oder im Pausenmenü schmiert er gern weg.
> 
> Die Treiber hatten auf jeden Fall schonmal ne bessere Phase. So mein Gefühl.



Joh, seh ich auch so.


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2020)

Ist halt nervig wenn du jedesmal davor stehst und erstmal nicht weisst, liegts an der Übertaktung (bei mit 4 Fehlerquellen - GPU, VRAM, CPU, RAM) oder am Treiber oder am Spiel. (Okay, CPU beschränkt sich auf den IF, die RAM-TImings sind stabil weil lang genug ausgetestet, bleibt die GPU. Aber trotzdem! - ihr merkt ich bin genervt...)


----------



## Ralle@ (12. April 2020)

Ist aber auch Seven only.
Die 5700 XT meiner Frau läuft wie ein Uhrwerk mit den Treibern, bis einen Blackscreen nach dem Sleep Modus hatte sie noch nie Probleme.
Die 2080 TI läuft auch, da kann ich mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal ein Treiber Problem hatte. Die Seven lief mit den 2019ern Treiber besser, aktuell zickt die mir zu sehr rum. Entweder weil AMD da Richtung Navi optimiert (was der älteren Arch nicht schmeckt) oder ein Windows Update spielt da negativ mit rein, will da noch kein Urteil fällen.

Aber ja, nervig ist es alle mal.
Wollte entspannt wieder mal The Crew 2 zocken, dafür musste ich jetzt die 2080 TI wieder verbauen da es mit der Seven nicht laufen will. Funktioniert hat es damals mit der Seven, nur habe ich die letzten Monate keinen Bock darauf gehabt.
Bei NFS Heat ist mir mit der Seven aufgefallen, dass es da gern mal FPS drops gibt, die sind mit der 2080 TI nicht vorhanden.

Ich muss mir das ganze mal genau ansehen, wenn ich die Zeit dafür finde.
Home Office nervt, jeder meint da hat man eh mehr Zeit  Die haben scheinbar keine Familie die einen ablenkt.


----------



## JSXShadow (12. April 2020)

Den DX Error hatte ich mit der 2080Ti auch, lächerlicher Weise war die einzige Hilfe Undeerclocking. Ja, Ich musste in den Afterburner gehen und -150 GPU takt und -300MHz Memory einstellen, danach läuft alles ohne Probleme, stundenlang. Auch Factory Clocks bewirken das gleiche Problem. Warzone und CoD-MW allgemein ist abartig dreckig programmiert. Einfach nur Dilletanten am Werk. Die RE Engine ist unkaputtbar, gleiches mit der Frostbite. So viele Probleme mit dem Drecks CoD...unfassbar und es passiert einfach gar nichts. Alles bekannte Fehler..


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2020)

Also bei mir lief/läuft die Seven eigentlich durchgehend rund.
Seit dem 20.3.1er hab ich aber Probleme mit Folding @Home, wenn das läuft und ich beispielsweise nen Game Launcher öffne kann es passieren das mir das Bild freezt. Das ist nervig passiert aber nur sporadisch beschränkt sich auf F&H. Denke das ist aber das selbe Problem was Shadow hatte mit YT im Hintergrund, aus mir nicht ersichtlichen Gründen kommt der Treiber darauf net klar. Ich wechsel auch gerne mal das Setting, daran liegt es nicht denke ich.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. April 2020)

@Gurdi hatte seit vorgestern plötzlich das Problem dass ich mit dem *20.1.2 *Treiber Blackscreens und System Freezes bekommen habe, erst einmal bei der ersten Runde und seit Gestern bei jeder runde, ausschließlich in CoD MW, jetzt ,mit 20.2.2 keine Probleme  was da falsch lief


----------



## gbm31 (13. April 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> jetzt ,mit 20.2.2 keine Probleme



interresting, wed ich mal probieren.

Ich konnte es jetzt in soweit abschwächen dass ich ein paar Grafikdetails runtergeschraubt hab, völlig unnötig was die Performance angeht.


----------



## Eyren (13. April 2020)

Also ich hab gar keine Probleme mit CoD:MW.

Sowohl Kampagne/Multiplayer als auch das standalone Warzone laufen bei mir bisher ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Treiber 20.3.1 

Karte auf 
1801MHz/1000MHz@995mV
-20% Powertarget


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Seven lief mit den 2019ern Treiber besser, aktuell zickt die mir zu sehr rum. Entweder weil AMD da Richtung Navi optimiert (was der älteren Arch nicht schmeckt) oder ein Windows Update spielt da negativ mit rein, will da noch kein Urteil fällen.



Ja, Windows sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen. Habe da auch Updates in Verdacht, die mit reinspielen.

Seit kurzem passiert es manchmal, dass beim zocken einfach die Taskleiste eingeblendet wird bzw die Anwendung kurz den Fokus verliert.
Nicht schlimm, aber nervig.


Trotzdem, mein Fazit nach bisher 14 Monaten Betrieb ist insgesamt durchaus positiv. 
Bis auf Kleinigkeiten hat mich die Karte nie im Stich gelassen und gute Performance abgeliefert.


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2020)

Dennoch unnötig was AMD sich da aktuell mit den Treiber abhält.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. April 2020)

Definitiv, zuvor hatte ich nen Treiber aus Dezember, da der 20.1.2 Treiber zuerst zu Instant abstürzen bei CoD MW geführt hatte...

Den 20.1.2 dann erneut Clean installiert da Kampfschaaaf im SLI Thread sein Bench Ergebnis gepostet hatte mit den beiden VII , keine zwei Wochen Später hatte ich die Blackscreens und Freezes

Jetzt mit 20.2.2 läufts wieder, mal sehen wie lange


----------



## Stiffmeister (13. April 2020)

Hi Leute, leider immer noch Probleme z.B. Battlefront 2, Lüfter auf 100% und schon wieder hänge ich bei 140 Watt wie angenagelt und die
Karte taktet nicht hoch.....

Hilfe.... so ein Sch....!!!


----------



## Eyren (13. April 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute, leider immer noch Probleme z.B. Battlefront 2, Lüfter auf 100% und schon wieder hänge ich bei 140 Watt wie angenagelt und die
> Karte taktet nicht hoch.....
> 
> Hilfe.... so ein Sch....!!!



Klapp mal dein Menu komplett auf und stelle alle Stufen auf 100% das hilft normalerweise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2020)

Mach dein Standardsetting doch einfach mal via MPT rein, mach ich auch immer so und mache über den Wattman dann nur noch den HBM.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, Windows sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen. Habe da auch Updates in Verdacht, die mit reinspielen.
> 
> Seit kurzem passiert es manchmal, dass beim zocken einfach die Taskleiste eingeblendet wird bzw die Anwendung kurz den Fokus verliert.
> Nicht schlimm, aber nervig.
> ...



Geht mir auch nicht anders.
Paar Kleinigkeiten, aber sonst positiv. Ich bin nach wie vor so zufrieden dass ich die 2080 TI schon lange nicht mehr im Rechner hatte, außer jetzt vor kurzen um zu testen ob The Crew 2 läuft.
The Crew 2 ist auch das einzige Game was ich bis jetzt mit der Seven nicht zum laufen gebracht habe, wobei es vorher schon mal lief. Nervt mich aktuell etwas aber was solls. Wenn ich mit Nvidia Karten unterwegs bin, bei der Arbeit häufig, dann bin ich immer wieder erstaunt wie antik die Treiber Oberfläche im Vergleich zu AMD ist und dass sich da die Community nicht drüber aufregt.
Ich meine der AMD Treiber bietet einen Features wo man bei Nvidia 2 Tools braucht, da wird es mal Zeit das Nvidia aus den puschen kommt und die Oberfläche modernisiert und erweitert.


----------



## gbm31 (13. April 2020)

Solange die Lämmer ohne zu murren jede Generation 30% mehr zahlen...


----------



## Cleriker (13. April 2020)

Meine VII läuft auch rund. Wenn ich da an die Faxen denke die meine 2080 Trio gemacht hatte... Beispielsweise hatte ich in Hunter: Call of the Wild von einem Tag auf den anderen so blasse Farben. Ich hatte dann festgestellt dass nach einer Treiberaktualisierung 6bit eingestellt waren. Ohne Grund. Ein anderes mal war im Spiel zwar die Farbe gut, aber dafür so ein bokeh Effekt. Also wie eine Vignette. Innen alles scharf, außen Matsch. Allerdings so dermaßen, dass es deutlich zu sehen war, selbst wenn ich zwei Meter vom Monitor weg gegangen bin. Raus aus dem Spiel und die taskleiste sah auch unscharf aus. Erst ein Neustart hatte geholfen. 

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich Nvidia gegenüber inzwischen etwas misstrauisch geworden bin. Beispielsweise zeigte mir die 2070 eine Speicherauslastung von knapp 7GB in Apex Legends an, die VII belegt an der gleichen Stelle aber 9,3GB. Dafür war der System-RAM bei der 2070 um fast 3GB voller. Grundsätzlich wenns funktioniert, ist auslagern ja kein Problem. Warum aber zeigte die Karte dann nur 7GB belegten Speicher an? Das sind so Dinge die mich stutzig machen.


----------



## hks1981 (13. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Meine VII läuft auch rund. Wenn ich da an die Faxen denke die meine 2080 Trio gemacht hatte... Beispielsweise hatte ich in Hunter: Call of the Wild von einem Tag auf den anderen so blasse Farben. Ich hatte dann festgestellt dass nach einer Treiberaktualisierung 6bit eingestellt waren. Ohne Grund. Ein anderes mal war im Spiel zwar die Farbe gut, aber dafür so ein bokeh Effekt. Also wie eine Vignette. Innen alles scharf, außen Matsch. Allerdings so dermaßen, dass es deutlich zu sehen war, selbst wenn ich zwei Meter vom Monitor weg gegangen bin. Raus aus dem Spiel und die taskleiste sah auch unscharf aus. Erst ein Neustart hatte geholfen.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich Nvidia gegenüber inzwischen etwas misstrauisch geworden bin. Beispielsweise zeigte mir die 2070 eine Speicherauslastung von knapp 7GB in Apex Legends an, die VII belegt an der gleichen Stelle aber 9,3GB. Dafür war der System-RAM bei der 2070 um fast 3GB voller. Grundsätzlich wenns funktioniert, ist auslagern ja kein Problem. Warum aber zeigte die Karte dann nur 7GB belegten Speicher an? Das sind so Dinge die mich stutzig machen.



Tja jedem das seine! Alles was du beschreibst kann ich von meiner Navi berichten und habe seit NV kein einziges Problem mehr. Also was soll uns das jetzt sagen? Genau nichts, kann dein Windows im popo gewesen sein, kann irgend ein Third Party sch.. gewesen sein oder einfach mal eine Treiberversion oder das Game verbuggt.. Das du ständig die gleiche Kasette abspielst damit du ja deine VII rechtfertigst ist traurig.  Du hast das gleiche schon mal im Navi Thread geschrieben. Wir dir dabei nicht langweilig? 

Das AMD Treiberprobleme hat willst ja wohl nicht abstreiten oder willst du jetzt z.B. hier den Usern die Fähigkeit abstreiten ihre Karten nicht im Griff zu haben? 

Ich habe auch vorher eine Vega und dann eine Navi gehabt aber mit den Alphatreibern von AMD wurde ich gezwungen zu wechseln weil ich einfach spielen mag ohne ständig angst vor einer neuen Treiberversion zu haben.

Und wie soll denn deine Ex NV Karte bei 8GB auf 9GB reinschaufeln? Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren^^

@Ralle wo braucht man bei NV 2 Tools? Ich kann alles wunderbar mit dem Control Center einstellen.  Hübsch ist das Menü sicher nicht, aber einfach gestrickt, bietet alle Funktionen und die Funktionieren auch.

@gbm ja also bin ich auch ein Lamm? Wieviel Zeit hast du denn in deine Karte schon gesteckt? Wakü? War die Umsonst? Bei mir ist meine freie Zeit das teuerste und wenn ich wieder nach Lösungen suchen muss weil mir der Treiber um die Ohren geflogen ist kostet das auch Geld nämlich meine freie Zeit die ist auch nicht umsonst. Die VII ist bestimmt eine gute Karte aber wenn AMD sch.. baut beim Treiber braucht man nicht wie im Kindergarten mit der NV schiene kommen und meinen die ist sch. weil zu teuer oder weil der treiber sieht fürchterlich aus, was bringt euch das denn??

 Ich weiß das ich mich da in ein Hornissennest gesetzt habe hier im Thread aber ich kann manche einfach nicht verstehen, warum man immer auf anderes schielt wenn doch eh alles so Happy ist mit der AMD Karte?


----------



## Cleriker (13. April 2020)

Na klar hab ich das schon mal geschrieben, eben um zu erklären warum ich mit der VII So zufrieden bin bisher. 
Mit den 6600GT damals, den 7900GTX, den 7950GTX, der 8800GTS512, der 9800GTX+, den GTX465@470, den GTX570 und der GTX780ti war ich auch total zufrieden. Nur die Treiber der GTX580er GTX680er und der 2070 und 2080 war ich unzufrieden. 
Wie kommst du von meinem post denn auf die Idee dass ich dir was erzählen will? Dein post klingt echt so als hätte ich dich angegriffen. Bei mir liefen sowohl Vega Frontier, als auch 5700XT AE und VII reibungslos, während ich mit Turing Ärger hatte, warum auch immer.
Du vergleichst wenn ich nicht irre jetzt auch meine 2080 mit deiner 2080ti, obwohl die unterschiedlich viel Vram haben. Es könnte durchaus sein dass der Treiber das Speichermanagement anders handhabt und du deshalb diese Probleme nicht hattest. Ebenso wie du mit deiner Vermutung richtig liegen könntest, dass was an meinem System zu der Zeit gesponnen hat.


----------



## hks1981 (13. April 2020)

Ich meinte genau dies weil du geschrieben hast das du misstrauisch bist weil deine 8GB! Karte nur 7GB geschaufelt hat und deine VII 9GB schaufelt bei 16GB was ja auch irgendwo klar ist, wo mehr Speicher da kann man mehr ablegen. Siehst du eigentlich bei allen Karten die unterschiedliche GB größen haben.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Grüner Brillenboy mag die Navi nach wie vor und habe diese nur verkauft weil ich das mit dem Treiber einfach nicht mehr hinnehmen wollte wie auch shadow hier es gemacht hat.


----------



## Cleriker (13. April 2020)

Dass Karten mit weniger Speicher auch weniger belegen können ist mir klar. Was mich stört daran ist aber, dass der Treiber mir erklärt dass der VRAM nicht mal voll belegt wäre. DAS fand ich seltsam. Warum nicht einfach anzeigen dass der Speicher voll ist und dann ausgelagert wird? 

Allgemein finde ich ja erstaunlich was Nvidia da schafft. Ich denke die haben unfassbar viele "tricks/Funktionen" im Treiber die sicher stellen dass die Anwendung läuft, ohne dass der User das wirklich merkt. Für den Spieler grundsätzlich cool und praktisch, aber für mich unangenehm, da ich immer gern weiß und sehe was gerade Fakt ist. 

Mir wäre beispielsweise ein Crash to Desktop oder Freeze lieber wenn ich durch falsche Einstellungen den Speicher überlade, als wenn der Treiber einfach weniger berechnet, was ändert, oder irgendwas anderes, nur damit es weiter läuft. Ich hab gern die Kontrolle was genau gerade passiert. Deshalb bin ich ja auch so wenig erfreut bezüglich variable rate shading. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, auch wenn es praktisch sein kann.
Da bin ich einfach sehr konservativ.


----------



## Stiffmeister (13. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach dein Standardsetting doch einfach mal via MPT rein, mach ich auch immer so und mache über den Wattman dann nur noch den HBM.



Hast du zufällig nen Link dazu?


----------



## ATIR290 (13. April 2020)

Nun, trauere meiner VII auch etwas nach, obwohl derzeit Navi klein wirklich gut läuft
Eine schöne Karte und kann man nur von BigNavi hoffen dass jene selben Speicher spendiert bekommt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig nen Link dazu?



Meinst du zum MPT Tool?
RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool | igor sLAB


----------



## KingQio (13. April 2020)

Moin,
würd auch zu gern derzeit mit dem Hammer auf meine karte schlagen, keine lust mehr auf das teil.
Hatte die tage lust Monster Hunter World zu spielen und dachte mir mach ein paar Benchmark runs um zu sehen, wieviel was bringt.
Bis dahin ging noch alles ganz gut, wie immer 100% Lüftersteuerung an gemacht, damits nicht runter taktet und dann beim spielen irgendwann mal,
die Überwachung an gemacht.
Auf einigen Maps bleibt der takt zunächst bestehen und bei anderen wieder das runtertakten direkt nach dem Ladescreen und lässt sich nicht dazu 
zwingen hoch zu takten, bleibt einfach bei den 1590-1630Mhz.
Auch wenn die Karte schön Vram hat, den scheiß für soviel Geld, mach ich nie wieder mit.
Die kriegen seit Monaten das mit den Treibern/Firmware nicht hin.
Für mich auf jeden Fall die letzte AMD Grafikkarte.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. April 2020)

Ich vermisse echt die Radeon Bildqualität und ja, auch bei Nvidia ist Treiberseitig nicht alles perfekt. Nicht im Ansatz. Z.B. massives flackern bei einigen Games wenn Image Sharpening aktiv ist...absolut dumm, DAS gabs bei AMD nicht. Dafür läuft Multiscreen besser..mit dem Unterschied, dass ich jedes Mal bei Chrome den HWA Switch togglen muss, ansonsten sind meine Games auf dem anderen Screen Hardlocked auf 60 FPS.

Ich KANN ES NICHT MEHR ERWARTEN, dass MS endlich das April Update released. Da soll es ja besser werden mit mehreren Screens und unterschiedlicher Refresh Rate.  Aber naja...was da wieder alles sonst kaputt geht... Es ist ein Grauss. Und seltsamerweiße gab es keine dieser Probleme zum Start der VII. Da lief alles wie geschmiert..da waren die einzigen Probleme das OC und die Temps und das wars. Mit jeder Treiber und Windowsversion wurde es dann immer schlimmer. 

Die 2080Ti werde ich wohl auch nicht ewig behalten. Hoffe auf entweder Big navi (falls besser als die 2080Ti, aka freies OC und endlich ordentliche Treiber) oder halt die 3080Ti und hoffe, dass Nvidia die Finger aus dem Poppes bekommt.



KingQio schrieb:


> Moin,
> würd auch zu gern derzeit mit dem Hammer auf meine karte schlagen, keine lust mehr auf das teil.
> Hatte die tage lust Monster Hunter World zu spielen und dachte mir mach ein paar Benchmark runs um zu sehen, wieviel was bringt.
> Bis dahin ging noch alles ganz gut, wie immer 100% Lüftersteuerung an gemacht, damits nicht runter taktet und dann beim spielen irgendwann mal,
> ...



Wenigstens gibts für den Takt ne Lösung. Benutze das MorePowerTool und gib explizit an, wie viel maximalen Takt du laufen willst, inkl. ggf. Erhöhung des TDP-Limits und der Speichergrenze (Takt). Das musste ich auch immer machen. Für meine Probleme gabs leider keine so einfache Lösung  Ohne MorePowerTool kann ich keine Einstellung stabil halten auf meiner VII und das schon seit dutzenden Treiberversionen.


----------



## gbm31 (14. April 2020)

Ich bin nach dem Tip hier auf den letzten WHQL Treiber zurück und war gestern 15h im Game (jaja, ich werde fett...). Bisher ohne Probleme, trotz OC wie immer.


----------



## gaussmath (14. April 2020)

Gibt die Seven zur Zeit für 550 Euro bei Computeruniverse: XFX Radeon VII Triple Fan 16 GB  Enthusiast Grafikkarte - Grafikkarten PCI Express - computeruniverse | computeruniverse


----------



## Ralle@ (14. April 2020)

@hks1981

Annehmlichkeiten wie OSD einblenden, Taktraten ändern, Lüftersteuerung anpassen, FPS Limit setzen.
Dafür braucht man bei Nvidia externe Tools, bei AMD kann das alles der Treiber, mal besser mal etwas schlechter aber es ist vorhanden. Und ja, ich bin zufrieden mit der Radeon Seven, dennoch interessiert mich was Nvidia so treibt, da Hardware mein Hobby ist und ich gern teste und wenn ich nach meiner Frau gehe zu viel Hardware kaufe aber so ist das nun mal mit Hobbys.
Ich finde es nur Schade wenn sich ein großer Hersteller und AMD ist ja keine kleine Bude sich mit den Treibern immer wieder ins eigene Knie schießt, ist jetzt kein wirklicher Beinbruch da es mit älteren Treibern läuft (Doom Eternal läuft auch einwandfrei mit 2019er Treibern, auch wenn beim start gemeckert wird), es trübt halt dennoch den Gesamteindruck etwas und es bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl wenn neuere Treiber installiert werden.

Zum Thema.
Auch mit älteren Treibern (November, Dezember 2019), läuft The Crew 2 mit der Seven nicht, beim November Treiber bin ich mir zu 100% sicher es damals lief. Also entweder hat hier Ubisoft mit Patches was geändert, oder Microsoft hat da was mit Patches gedreht.


----------



## gaussmath (14. April 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @hks1981
> Annehmlichkeiten wie OSD einblenden, Taktraten ändern, Lüftersteuerung anpassen, FPS Limit setzen.



FPS anzeigen und FPS Limit setzen, kann der NV Treiber auch. Ansonsten nützt einem der Kram im Adrenalin wenig, wenn es nicht richtig funktioniert (Lüftersteuerung) oder das OSD zu wenig Infos liefert (CPU usw.).


----------



## eclipso (14. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> FPS anzeigen und FPS Limit setzen, kann der NV Treiber auch. Ansonsten nützt einem der Kram im Adrenalin wenig, wenn es nicht richtig funktioniert (Lüftersteuerung) oder das OSD zu wenig Infos liefert (CPU usw.).



Dafür braucht es Geforce Experience (Anmeldepflicht) und optimale Leistung als Energieverwaltungsmodus. Am Desktop fast zu sinnlos, am Mobile sicher sinnvoll um die Lautstärke zu mindern.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> FPS anzeigen und FPS Limit setzen, kann der NV Treiber auch. Ansonsten nützt einem der Kram im Adrenalin wenig, wenn es nicht richtig funktioniert (Lüftersteuerung) oder das OSD zu wenig Infos liefert (CPU usw.).



Das FPS Limit was Nvidia anbietet funktioniert weit schlechter als das was AMD im Adrenalin Treiber so anbietet.
Lüftersteuerung funktioniert super, meine Frau hatte da noch nie Probleme damit. Das OSD bietet zwar nicht so viel, das wichtigste wird aber angezeigt und ist konfigurierbar.
Ja, AMD und Treiber ist nicht immer so gut, bei Nvidia bleibt man davon aber auch nicht verschont, da nehmen sich die Hersteller nichts. Mal zicken da Treiber rum, mal da und mal hier.


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2020)

I'm OSD vermisse ich. Eigentlich nur einen Feametimegraphen, ansonsten zeigt das alles an, was man wissen muss finde ich. Das ganze via Hotkey schnell ein und auszublenden ist da auch super. Diese nervigen kleinen Bugs sollte man aber mal langsam in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> I'm OSD vermisse ich. Eigentlich nur einen Feametimegraphen, ansonsten zeigt das alles an, was man wissen muss finde ich. Das ganze via Hotkey schnell ein und auszublenden ist da auch super. Diese nervigen kleinen Bugs sollte man aber mal langsam in den Griff kriegen.



Ich finde es immer wieder lustig.
Die Fixen was, paar Treiber später spinnt genau das wieder. Ist fast schon Tradition bei AMD, entweder die brauchen etwas um Bugs zu beheben oder die tauchen später wieder auf. Könnte fast schon ein Running Gag sein, wenns nicht so traurig ist.


----------



## gbm31 (14. April 2020)

Vielleicht arbeiten die mit mehreren Teams an mehreren Treiberbasen. Und lernen anscheinend voneinander nichts, so daß Fehler immer wieder durch die entsprechende Basis wieder reinkommen?


----------



## KingQio (14. April 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ich vermisse echt die Radeon Bildqualität und ja, auch bei Nvidia ist Treiberseitig nicht alles perfekt. Nicht im Ansatz. Z.B. massives flackern bei einigen Games wenn Image Sharpening aktiv ist...absolut dumm, DAS gabs bei AMD nicht. Dafür läuft Multiscreen besser..mit dem Unterschied, dass ich jedes Mal bei Chrome den HWA Switch togglen muss, ansonsten sind meine Games auf dem anderen Screen Hardlocked auf 60 FPS.
> 
> Ich KANN ES NICHT MEHR ERWARTEN, dass MS endlich das April Update released. Da soll es ja besser werden mit mehreren Screens und unterschiedlicher Refresh Rate.  Aber naja...was da wieder alles sonst kaputt geht... Es ist ein Grauss. Und seltsamerweiße gab es keine dieser Probleme zum Start der VII. Da lief alles wie geschmiert..da waren die einzigen Probleme das OC und die Temps und das wars. Mit jeder Treiber und Windowsversion wurde es dann immer schlimmer.
> 
> ...



Danke dir.
sehen ob ich das richtig verstehe.
Unter "Frequenzy" die werte eintragen und im wattmann dann nochmal das profil auswählen?
Lüftersteuerung auf 100%?
Und das jeweils wieder ändern, für andere Taktraten, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2020)

Genau, statt der 1801 trägst du deinen gewünschten Maximaltakt ein, so wie im Treiber mit der Kurve eingestellt. HBM kannst du auch direkt im Treiber einstellen, muss nicht im MPT. Zumindest hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme, sondern immer nur mit dem GPU Takt.

Wenn mit MPT nutzt für die Behebung des OC Bugs, musst du die Lüfterkurve nicht auf 100% setzen. Das ist eine Alternative, um sich MPT zu sparen.


----------



## gbm31 (14. April 2020)

Den HBM Takt nicht im MPT setzen, das geht da nur bis 1130, dann klemmt der fest! 

Ich nutze MPT nur für den GPU-Takt und die Spannung, da der Treiber sonst gerne mal auch trotz richtigem Takt mit der Maximalspannung von 1218 losrennt...

Lüfter, Leistung und HBM geht stabil über den Wattman.


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es Geforce Experience (Anmeldepflicht) und optimale Leistung als Energieverwaltungsmodus. Am Desktop fast zu sinnlos, am Mobile sicher sinnvoll um die Lautstärke zu mindern.



Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thread zu tun, aber das stimmt schlicht nicht. Das geht alles ohne Probleme direkt im Treiber...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2020)

Shadow, King, gurdi, usw.

Zu eurer Diskussion stimme ich komplett zu, aber möchte noch eines ergänzen. Wir dürfen bei der Betrachtung nicht vergessen wo wir hier diskutieren. Wir sind im Radeon VII Thread. Eine Karte die von der MI50 abstammt, als etwas anderes geplant war und nicht wie sonst üblich ein reines Gamingprodukt. Dann wurden mal Protreiber ausgegeben, dann nicht mehr und letztlich wieder doch. Dass ist eine Karte die nicht für den 0815 User gedacht ist sondern für Enthusiasten und tweaker, oder schlicht Fans. Also prinzipiell war von Anfang an klar auf was man sich einlässt und konnte nicht im gleichen Maße Alltagsstabilität erwarten wie bei anderen Produkten. Zudem wurden ja auch nicht viele solcher Chips verkauft, was zusätzlich das Nischendasein unterstreicht und demnach auch bei der Treiberentwicklung nicht sehr weit vorn stehen dürfte. Auch hat AMD klar gemacht und sind auch wir uns wohl alle einig, dass RDNA Die Zukunft ist und im Fokus steht. 
Klar finde ich es ebenso ärgerlich wenn die Treiber schwanken (auch wenn ich bis auf die Protreiber Glück hatte), aber das ist nichts was bei dem Status, der Art der Karte die wir da erworben haben nicht zu erwarten war, wenigstens im kleinen Rahmen.

Ich selbst habe es bisweilen beispielsweise nie geschafft eine Quadro mit einem geforcetreiber ans laufen zu bekommen. Die "Radeon" VII hat aber einen. Der Quadro Treiber will keine geforce in Anwendungen zur Beschleunigung dieser unterstützen. Die VII wird aber unterstützt (wenn auch in Catia v6 nicht problemlos). 
AMD hat uns hier etwas sehr spezielles angeboten und wir haben zugegriffen. Die Karte ist @stock laut, funktioniert aber. Was wir hier tun ist ja abseits der meisten User. Ich selbst kenne viele die nicht mal wissen wie man in den Treiber kommt, egal ob rot oder grün. Vor kurzem hatte sich ein User bei mir wegen Unterstützung gemeldet, der hatte eine Vega 64 mit nem 17.1 Treiber am Start und wunderte sich über andere fps als sein Kollege die mit gleicher Karte im gleichen Spiel hatte. 

Meine Vega Frontier arbeitet seit kauf beispielsweise tadellos, aber die hat auch nur Radeon Pro Treiber gesehen. Dennoch liefen die Spiele super. Keine blackscreens usw. Ich hatte jedoch ganz anderes erwartet, nämlich Abstürze, Verweigerung, blackscreens usw. Nö, Fehlanzeige. 
Also and kann schon wenn sie wollen, nur sind das zwei komplett verschiedene Produktsparten und ich denke, dass dort wie hier schon vermutet, andere Treiberteams dran arbeiten. Bei der VII jedoch wird genau das schwieriger und der Support wohl stark herunter gefahren für RDNA. Jedenfalls hatte ich anhand der Vorabinfos zur Karte nie das Gefühl dass da ein Produkt kommt dass ebenso einfach zu handhaben ist wie beispielsweise eine RX580.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dass ist eine Karte die nicht für den 0815 User gedacht ist sondern für Enthusiasten und tweaker, oder schlicht Fans. Also prinzipiell war von Anfang an klar auf was man sich einlässt und konnte nicht im gleichen Maße Alltagsstabilität erwarten wie bei anderen Produkten.



Wie kommt man denn auf so eine Aussage?  Sind die Käufer also selbst schuld, dass sie Anfangs gut 700€  gezahlt haben? 

Die werben Online immer noch mit "erste 7nm GAMING GPU, extremes Gaming und einer 1,3 fachen Leistung gegenüber einer Vega64.

QUELLE!


Wenn Hersteller beider Seiten Mist verkaufen muss man das auch so sagen dürfen aber jetzt den Käufern die Schuld zu geben um die Marke zu schützen ist schon sehr verblendet, anders kann man das nicht nennen.

Hätten wir Gurdi nicht hier, wäre die Karte bei den Meisten nach einer halben Stunde in Betrieb wieder zurückgegangen. Dank seiner Anstrengungen da noch Optimierungen zu finden, bis hin zur Latenzoptimierung des Speichers haben die meisten ihren Kauf dann doch nicht bereut. Ich bezweifel stark das alle hier mitlesenden R VII  Besitzer ihre Karte ohne seine Hilfe noch hätten.

Dass es selbst mit dieser Zuarbeit den ein oder anderen gab, der sich das nicht mehr antun wollte spricht Bände. Man kann ja viele Gründe suchen aber beim Käufer anzufangen ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Ich hab hier nach meinem Alphacool Eiswolf Debakel immer mal wieder hereingeschaut und ziehe den Hut vor Gurdi, gaussmath und Co. sich hier so tief einzuarbeiten. 

Aber zu behaupten man hätte vorher gewusst worauf man sich einlässt, ist einfach nur dumme Provokation.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Ich habe meine Seven längst verkauft. Das war die schlechteste Gaming Karte, die ich je hatte.

Als Workstation Karte ist das Ding ein Biest, aber ich habe keine Zeit mehr für derartige Projekte und Experimente. CapFrameX ist mittlerweile das Hauptprojekt, das die komplette Zeit für so was verschlingt.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere, war die R VII doch der Antrieb für dein CapFrameX Tool. 
Waren die Ergebnisse bei der Seven, sofern alles lief, nicht sogar besser als die der Konkurrenz? 

 Das Datenblatt der Seven liest sich selbst heut noch wie ein Hardware-p0rn, schon etwas tragisch was dann draus wurde.


----------



## DARPA (15. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Seven längst verkauft. Das war die schlechteste Gaming Karte, die ich je hatte.



Sie hat es dir halt nie verziehen, dass du sie abbrennen wolltest


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Ne, die Seven hatte ich mir aus Neugierde geholt und später wollte ich mich in OpenCL Programmierung damit reinfuchsen und Deep Learning auch, aber es gab noch keine entsprechende Portierung für Tensorflow. Mittlerweile gibt's das wohl, dank der Community.



DARPA schrieb:


> Sie hat es dir halt nie verziehen, dass du sie abbrennen wolltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie war zickig, aber widerstandsfähig. 

Letztlich hatte ich auch ne Krücke erwischt, die sich sehr schlecht takten ließ. Das hatte mich auch gefrustet um ehrlich zu sein. Aber die Treiber Leute, die haben mir die Suppe richtig versalzen. AMD hätte so geilen Shice mit der Karte machen können. Jede Menge ungenutzter Transistoren. Warum haben sie nicht ein Pendant zu DLSS damit aufgezogen? Das hätte richtig gefetzt.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Waren die Ergebnisse bei der Seven, sofern alles lief, nicht sogar besser als die der Konkurrenz?



Wenn sie denn mal gut lief, dann hat sie richtig leckere Frametimes geboten, z.B. bei Gears 5.


----------



## Methusalem (15. April 2020)

Ich bin mit der Karte bestens zufrieden, es gibt keine Treiberprobleme, nichts, was mich irgendwie stört.

Vielleicht liegt's ja daran, wie ich die Karte nutze: 70% Flug- und Rennsimulationen (da vor allem X-Plane 11 und Assetto Corsa), 20% Strategie, und der ganze Rest kann sich die verbleibenden Prozente aufteilen.

Mittlerweile ist die VII dank Vulkan auch in X-Plane 11 ganz vorne dabei, dank ihres üppigen Speichers  ist sie von der BQ her in bestimmten Szenarien (wenn's mal über 11 GB hinausgehen kann) einer 2080 Ti tatsächlich überlegen. FPS-mäßig liegt sie ansonsten vielleicht 10% hinter der Ti. 

Was Grafikkarten angeht, ist die VII für mich der bisher lohnenswerteste Kauf überhaupt gewesen. Da kommt keine andere Karte auch nur annähernd mit.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn auf so eine Aussage?  Sind die Käufer also selbst schuld, dass sie Anfangs gut 700€  gezahlt haben?
> 
> Die werben Online immer noch mit "erste 7nm GAMING GPU, extremes Gaming und einer 1,3 fachen Leistung gegenüber einer Vega64.
> 
> ...


Wenn hier was "dumme Provokation" ist, dann deine Interpretation meines posts. Hast du den ersten Satz überhaupt gelesen? Das was ich geschrieben habe ist eine zusätzliche Bemerkung von der ich finde, dass man sie auch berücksichtigen kann/sollte. 
Wie du jetzt darauf kommst dass jemand an irgendwas "Schuld" sein soll weiß ich nicht. Woran denn? Laut deiner Aussage Ja am Kauf. In dem fall: Ja! Wer ist denn für den Kauf eines Produktes verantwortlich wenn nicht der Käufer dessen? Ich beispielsweise habe sie als Nachfolgerin Für die Vega FE angedacht, jedoch wurden dann die Treiber gestrichen. Das war aber meine eigene Spekulation, immerhin ist es eine Radeon und keine Radeon Pro, also bin selbstverständlich ich und sonst niemand verantwortlich wenn ich mich ärgere dass die Treiber gestrichen wurden. Ich wollte das Geld für eine Pro sparen, habe spekuliert und Pech gehabt. 

Alle Berichterstattungen kamen irgendwo zumindest mit Hinweisen zu dem Punkt, dass man meinte dass die Karte eine Art Resteverwertung ist mit der man noch versucht Geld zu verdienen. An diesem Punkt sollte doch wohl jedem klar gewesen sein, dass diese Chips teildefekte MI50 waren. Teildefekt zu kaufen und dann die gleiche Stabilität zu erwarten ist schon etwas befremdlich, meinst du nicht? 

Es geht mir darum zu erläutern warum das mit den Spreizungen bei der Qualität nicht komplett verwunderlich ist. Ich mache ganz sicher niemandem einen Vorwurf. Warum du das unbedingt so verstehen willst weiß ich nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> An diesem Punkt sollte doch wohl jedem klar gewesen sein, dass diese  Chips teildefekte MI50 waren. Teildefekt zu kaufen und dann die gleiche  Stabilität zu erwarten ist schon etwas befremdlich, meinst du nicht?



Befremdlich ist vor allem diese Aussage. Alter Schwede...


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2020)

Weil?


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Weil?



Was soll ich dazu sagen, Cleriker? Wenn dir das nicht klar ist, was machst du dann in einem Hardwareforum?


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2020)

Sagt der richtige. Wer verkauft denn lieber seine Karte, statt sich damit auseinander zu setzen? Ich hab mich mit meiner auseinander gesetzt und bin zufrieden.
So, sind wir jetzt fertig mit dem gegenseitigen angiften? 

Ich mach dir mal ein anderes Beispiel:
Bei Kleinanzeigen sieht man zwischendurch Quadros die eigentlich tausende Euros kosten für deutlich weniger. Manchmal nur wenige hundert Euro teuer. Wenn der Verkäufer die schreibt er verkauft die Karte weil sie in seinen Anwendungen spinnt, kaufst du die dann zum spielen und bist komplett ohne Skepsis? Bestimmt nicht. So ähnlich ist mein Gedanke bezüglich der VII. Eine Karte deren Chips bestimmte Güten nicht erreicht hat und für was komplett anderes gedacht war und dann umfunktioniert wurde. Selbstverständlich habe ich vorher damit gerechnet dass manche Karten wohl problematisch sein könnten. Ich hab ja nicht mal behauptet dass das jeder so sehen muss, sondern nur, dass man es hätte können. 

Ihr tut manchmal so als ob die Karte im Werkszustand erst gar nicht funktioniert hätte. Das tun sie doch aber fast alle.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Weil?



Warum weil?
Du kaufst z.B. eine 2070 oder 5700 und würdest es hinnehmen dass die instabil sind? Beides sind Teildefekte Karten, der größte Teil der käuflichen Grafikkarten nutzt teildefekte GPUs  bei den CPUs ist es auch nicht anders.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

@Cleriker: Du kritisierst mich doch nicht ernsthaft, weil ich meine Seven verkauft habe? Ich habe eine 2080 Ti als Gaming Karte und was das Proggen angeht, mache ich andere Sachen. Hab's doch erklärt. Vielleicht liest du mal meine Beiträge, das wirfst du anderen ja gerne mal vor.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr tut manchmal so als ob die Karte im Werkszustand erst gar nicht funktioniert hätte. Das tun sie doch aber fast alle.



Hat sie in meinem Fall überhaupt nicht, nein. Lag wahrscheinlich an meiner negativen Aura...


----------



## hks1981 (15. April 2020)

So und nun entspannen wir uns mal alle wieder! Die Grünen gehen in diese Ecke die Roten in diese Ecke einatmen und Luft anhalten für 5...4...3...2..1 nun wieder ausatmen. Nun könnt ihr bitte wieder sachlich werden.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Cleriker: Du kritisierst mich doch nicht ernsthaft, weil ich meine Seven verkauft habe? Ich habe eine 2080 Ti als Gaming Karte und was das Proggen angeht, mache ich andere Sachen. Hab's doch erklärt. Vielleicht liest du mal meine Beiträge, das wirfst du anderen ja gerne mal vor.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat sie in meinem Fall überhaupt nicht, nein. Lag wahrscheinlich an meiner negativen Aura...



Nein, das tue ich eben nicht! Ich hab das ja bewusst so albern und überzogen geschrieben und mit der Frage ob wir jetzt fertig sind, damit du verstehst dass ich das nicht ernst meine und nur geschrieben habe um dir zu zeigen wie mir dein post an mich vorkam. Also ins gleiche Horn geblasen.

Ich hatte deine alten posts beispielsweise so aufgenommen dass du dich hier bezüglich undervolting und tweaking schlau gemacht hast und erst später Probleme aufgetreten sind. Kann ebenso sein dass ich dich verwechselt habe. Was denkst du wohl warum ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass es evtl. nicht alleine an der Karte selbst lag? Zudem ist es einfach sehr schwierig zu verstehen warum bei mir sowohl die Vega FE, als auch die VII als auch zwei 5700XT AE fehlerfrei stock und OC liefen und du solche Probleme hattest. Ist ja nun wirklich nicht so als würde ich viel Zeit in die Materie investieren. Der einzige Unterschied den ich bei mir selbst ausgemacht habe ist, dass mir Lautstärke und Verbrauch wurscht sind. Das alleine sollte aber nicht diesen Unterschied ausmachen, schon gar nicht wenn deine stock lief. Dass ich aber absolut bei jeder einzigen Treiberversion Glück gehabt habe, Da wirst du mir sicherlich zustimmen, ist doch wohl aber ausgeschlossen, oder nicht? Und ich meine es wie ich es sage. Ich installiere seit etlichen Jahren absolut jede Version. Egal ob beta, whql, sogar alpha würde ich installieren. Dennoch keine Probleme und andere die viel Zeit investieren haben nur Ärger? Da wirst du doch zugeben dass es nicht verwunderlich ist wenn ich skeptisch reagiere. 
Das wichtigste an meinen posts überlesen aber viele einfach. Ich lasse euch ja eure Meinung. Ich versuche weder euch umzustimmen, noch von irgendwas zu überzeugen. Ich schildere euch nur, wie ich die VII aufgenommen habe und mehr nicht.





hks1981 schrieb:


> So und nun entspannen wir uns mal alle wieder! Die Grünen gehen in diese Ecke die Roten in diese Ecke einatmen und Luft anhalten für 5...4...3...2..1 nun wieder ausatmen. Nun könnt ihr bitte wieder sachlich werden.


Recht haste!


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das wichtigste an meinen posts überlesen aber viele einfach. Ich lasse euch ja eure Meinung. Ich versuche weder euch umzustimmen, noch von irgendwas zu überzeugen. Ich schildere euch nur, wie ich die VII aufgenommen habe und mehr nicht.



Dann musst du deine Ausdrucksweise entsprechend anpassen, denn du machst, wie von mir in Post 7463 zitiert allgemeine Aussagen.

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. April 2020)

@Cleriker

Es kommt halt manchmal anders rüber.
Ich bin mir sicher dass sich gaussmath reichlich mit der Karte auseinander gesetzt hat, so wie wir alle hier auch.
Ich könnte manchmal die Seven auch gegen die Wand klatschen, auf der Threadripper Plattform mag die Karte nicht stabil laufen (Blackscreens im Desktop Mode), da habe ich bis heute keine Lösung dafür, gut die letzten Wochen habe ich mich nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, da die Karte mit der Intel Plattform sehr gut läuft. Wenn ich jetzt nur die Threadripper Plattform hätte, dann wäre ich auch sauer und hätte die Karte schon aus den Rechner geschmissen, denn meine anderen Karten 1080 TI / 2080 TI VEGA 64 funktionieren tadellos auf der TRX40 Plattform.
Ich selbst sehe mich nicht als Fanboy, dafür wechsle ich zu oft und habe spaß mit der Hardware, egal welcher von welchen Hersteller, ich kann aber auch Besitzer verstehen die viel Geld ausgeben (die Seven war ja nicht billig) und dann zickt irgendwas rum. AMD hat da ein tolles Stück Hardware auf uns Freaks losgelassen, die sich toll tweaken lässt. Für reines Plug and Play sehe ich die Navi Karten besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2020)

Schau an, da hast du ein super Beispiel gebracht. Unterstützt TRX40 offiziell PCIe4.0? Ja! Gab es unfassbar viele Berichte und Diskussionen darum dass Vega 20 PCIe4.0 unterstützen könnte? Ja. Dann wurde in vielen Technikforen Der Konsens getroffen, dass die Unterstützung dafür bei der VII gestrichen wurde um sie stärker abzugrenzen von den Pro Modelle. Hier habe zumindest ich das erste Mal spekuliert was wohl passiert wenn eine Karte die es eigentlich könnte, aber es aberkannt bekommen hat, auf einer workstation Platz findet? Was wenn im Treiber irgendwo ein Rest Hinweis verweilt blieb der der Karte 4.0 ermöglichen will, aber an anderer Stelle der Riegel vorgeschoben wird? Da sind Probleme doch tatsächlich sehr wahrscheinlich. Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich will nicht sagen dass dem so war, oder das von jedem so empfunden werden sollte, aber mir hat sich damals, im Sommer 2018 genau das im Kopf abgespielt und ab dem Moment habe ich mit eventuellen Problemen gerechnet. 

Das mag absut gar nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun haben, aber ebenso könnte es etwas damit zu tun haben. Wir wissen ja nicht was da im Treiber vor sich geht und eventuell hat irgendein Treiberschreiber bei AMD tatsächlich nicht damit gerechnet dass sich jemand eine auf Gaming umgelabelte Workstationplattform samt auf Gaming umgelabelter Pro Karte zum spielen kauft.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Von kann alles sein bis ist nichts davon ist alles möglich und genau so sehe ich das. Vielleicht bin ich deshalb so entspannt bei solchen Themen.

Funfact
Die von mir erwähnte (in früherem post) 9800GTX+ beispielsweise wollte ich verschenken, zerkloppen, wegwerfen, weil die immer wieder verrückt gespielt hat. Ich hatte deren Faxen nicht weg bekommen. Dann kam die GTX250 raus (eine umgelabelte 9800+) und lief im gleichen System mit dem selben Treiber problemlos. Das hat mich denken lassen die 9800+ hatte einen Hardwaredefekt. Aber! als ich die dann mit tricks im SLI laufen ließ, funktionierte sie super. Daraufhin die 250 wieder raus, die 9800+ zurück in den ersten Slot und... alle Probleme weg. Obwohl alles wieder war wie am Tag vorher. Das schon zu dieser Zeit todgeglaubte SLI hat alle Fehler behoben. Dafür gibt es absolut keine logische Erklärung. Es scheint als hätte die volle Bandbreitennutzung durch beide Slots, die Karte "repariert". Diese Karte läuft bis heute noch in meinem Ersatz-, Ersatz-, Ersatzsystem. Eine Karte die nur gesponnen hat und jeder für defekt hielt der was damit zu tun hatte.


----------



## hwk (16. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Schau an, da hast du ein super Beispiel gebracht. Unterstützt TRX40 offiziell PCIe4.0? Nö!


Doch?


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2020)

hwk schrieb:


> Doch?


Danke dir. Ist geändert. So macht es auch Sinn. Mit Nein, wäre das Problem gar nicht gegeben. Da war ich beim tippen im Kopf schon weiter.
Kam denn sonst halbwegs klar rüber was ich meinte?


----------



## hwk (16. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kam denn sonst halbwegs klar rüber was ich meinte?


Ich denke schon


----------



## gaussmath (16. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kam denn sonst halbwegs klar rüber was ich meinte?



Nein, überhaupt nicht. Es kommt halt häufiger mal vor, dass du irgendwas raushaust und dann aus allen Wolken fällst, weil die Leute das "komisch" interpretieren.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2020)

Lass es einfach mal gut sein. Wenn du Streit suchst, fass der Freundin deiner Freundin/Frau mal ungeniert an den Hintern. Dann hast du lange Spaß.


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Weil ich ne RTX Karte gekauft habe nach dem Debakel mit der Seven kann ich jetzt leckeres Pathtracing genießen. Wie nennt man das? Glück im Unglück? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=inH7gXu8A1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2020)

Als Spielerei ganz nett, aber macht das Game für mich auch nicht interessanter.

In Metro Exodus dagegen würde ich gern RT sehen und testen.

Aber eins ist klar, die Zukunft wird wieder spannender


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Weil ich ne RTX Karte gekauft habe nach dem Debakel mit der Seven kann ich jetzt leckeres Pathtracing genießen. Wie nennt man das? Glück im Unglück?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll denn der Blödsinn? Wenn es für dich nicht gepasst hat die Karte IO aber von einem Debakel zu sprechen ist schon sehr hart.

Du möchtest zwar gute Tools bereitstellen können aber Marketing ist wohl nicht dein Ding oder? Wenn du dein Tool an eine breite Maße anbringen willst mit solchen Posts vertreibst du deine Kunden und diese Kunden können in Zukunft ne 3080 im Besitz haben und werden dann dein Tool nicht einsetzen..

Und was zur Hölle hat das im VII Thread verloren?? Dies gilt alleine zur Provokation!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Als Spielerei ganz nett, aber macht das Game für mich auch nicht interessanter.
> 
> In Metro Exodus dagegen würde ich gern RT sehen und testen.
> 
> Aber eins ist klar, die Zukunft wird wieder spannender




Da gabs bei Gamestar gestern eine interessante Unterhaltung im Stream. RT könnte einige Vergangene Spieleklassiker in eine neues Gewand zaubern. Man stelle sich mal ein Bioshock , Command & Conquer oder NFS Underground 2 mit entsprechender Unterstützung vor.
Gleichzeitig würde der Hardwarehunger wohl moderat ausfallen, anders als in aktuellen AAA Titeln.

Vielleicht ist dieser Kompromiss gar nicht so übel, Spiele von damals hatten zum Teil noch Anspruch, mussten sich nicht über DLC finanzieren und würden bei Vielen hier sicher wieder tolle Erinnerungen aufkommen lassen. Gleichzeitig könnte die "Fortnite-Generation" an tolle Klassiker herangeführt werden und so die Sicht auf PC Games evtl. erweitern.

In aktuellen Spielen scheinen die Unterschiede recht gering, da gute Tricks existieren Beleuchtung oder Spiegelungen auch ohne RT sehr gut Aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

@-Shorty-: Fänd ich auch klasse, alte Spiele mit RT aufzuhübschen. AMD kommt ja auch bald an den Start mit der Technik, dann geht das hoffentlich noch schneller voran. Eines sehe ich allerdings anders als du, an die RT Reflexionen kommt kein anderer Ansatz heran.



hks1981 schrieb:


> Und was zur Hölle hat das im VII Thread verloren?? Dies gilt alleine zur Provokation!



Ja sorry, sollte eigentlich im Turing Thread landen.  Aber jetzt seht ihr schon mal, was euch mit RDNA2 erwarten wird. Die meisten werden ja bestimmt wechseln.


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2020)

Ja da gebe ich euch recht. Gute Klassiker als Remastered wären tatsächlich für alle Seiten ein interessanter Einstieg in RTRT.


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2020)

Das stimmt. Ich würde mich über Rollenspiele mit raytracing freuen. 
Bei dem Ansatz von AMD bin ich persönlich noch skeptisch. Wir wissen alle dass die Entwickler eher mit Nvidia zusammen arbeiten, allein schon weil Nvidia viel mehr Manpower zur Unterstützung bereitstellen kann und mit ihren fertigen Bibliotheken lässt sich leichter Geld verdienen als alles selbst zu generieren. Amd Hardware in den Konsolen hin oder her. Es kann dauern bis sich AMD in dem Bereich etabliert haben wird. Persönlich erwarte ich da nicht viel mehr als dass es funktioniert. Erfahrung konnte Nvidia bisher aber als einziger damit sammeln.
Hoffentlich geht AMD nicht den Weg RT an etwas wie DLSS zu binden, sondern macht es durchgehend eigenständig nutzbar.


----------



## Gurdi (17. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @-Shorty-: Fänd ich auch klasse, alte Spiele mit RT aufzuhübschen. AMD kommt ja auch bald an den Start mit der Technik, dann geht das hoffentlich noch schneller voran. Eines sehe ich allerdings anders als du, an die RT Reflexionen kommt kein anderer Ansatz heran.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sorry, sollte eigentlich im Turing Thread landen.  Aber jetzt seht ihr schon mal, was euch mit RDNA2 erwarten wird. Die meisten werden ja bestimmt wechseln.



Also ob ich wechsel weiß ich wirklich nicht derzeit, kommt drauf an ob die neuen Arches auch technisch interessant sein werden.
Ich brauche aber ehrlich gesagt kein Raytracing, sondern ich hab nen deutlich größeren Bedarf nach kompakter Leistung um meinen HTPC sowie den Laptop möglichst schnell in UHD anzutreiben.

Die ganze Technik hinter RT bringt halb auch niemanden was wenn es nicht breit verfügbar ist, hier mal nen Showcase oder da mal nen Patch 6 Monate nach Relase da kann ich nichts mit anfangen.
Ich zocke primär eigentlich Strategiespiele, ich kauf mir meine Games ja nicht nach so nem Firlefanz ein. Wenn ich mal was anderes zocke dann weil es in nem Spielepaket dabei war, ganz nett als Intermezzo aber sonst?

Spiele wie Control oder Mechwarrior reizen mich nicht mal ansatzweise, da kauf ich mir doch nicht 5Jahre früher ne Karte für ne Technik die in meinen Spielen Anno 2025 erscheint und heute in Taschenrechner Geschwindigkeit über den Bildschirm huscht. Ich brauch Auflösung, Auflösung Auflösung!


----------



## JSXShadow (17. April 2020)

Control sieht aber echt gut aus mit RT, leider ist die Performance auch mit DLSS nicht sonderlich toll (60-80FPS in WQHD, max Details)...ohne DLSS kannste das vergessen, wobei die Performance trotzdem ungefähr auf dem Niveau meiner VII lag. Anyways, warum ich poste ist, weil ich mich interessiere ob ihr schon den RC von WIndows 2004 getestet habt? Hat bei meiner 2080Ti fast alle Dual-Monitoring Probleme gelöst, instantly. Da hat Microsoft endlich mal den Finger gezogen..hat ja nur fast ein Jahrzehnt gedauert.

Wenn mit 2004 auch die VII wieder funzt...kA..da würde ich fast die 2080Ti wieder verscherbeln xDDD

EDIT: Zum Thema DLSS oder vergleichbarer Techniken von AMD. Die Umsetzung von DLSS 2.0 ist nicht übel in Control. Manche Texturen sehen gar schärfer aus als ohne und extrem auffällig ist es auch im Hintergrund nicht wirklich. Aka die Technik hat durchaus Potential. Warten wir mal ab was Nvidia und AMD da zaubern..wäre natürlich für alle das beste wenn ALLE die gleichen Standards nutzen würden und nicht jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht..aber so war es ja schon immer.


----------



## Eyren (18. April 2020)

Kann sich einer der Bykski-Block Besitzer noch erinnern welche dicke die Wärmeleitpads haben?

Werde die Tage nochmal alles zerlegen und mein System umbauen im Zuge dessen wollte ich auch direkt nochmal alles was Wärme leitet austauschen..... aber ich bin vergesslich und nicht in der Lage über Google eine Antwort zu finden.


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2020)

Die sollten 1mm Dick sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die sollten 1mm Dick sein.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Vielen Dank. Hab ich mal so bestellt und werde testen.


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn mit 2004 auch die VII wieder funzt...kA..da würde ich fast die 2080Ti wieder verscherbeln xDDD



Falls das kein Scherz ist, kann man das rational nur schwer nachvollziehen um ehrlich zu sein. Die Performance in Control ist nicht sooo dolle, das stimmt, aber für das Gebotene an Effektfeuerwerk wiederum ist es der Hammer. 



JSXShadow schrieb:


> EDIT: Zum Thema DLSS oder vergleichbarer Techniken von AMD. Die Umsetzung von DLSS 2.0 ist nicht übel in Control. Manche Texturen sehen gar schärfer aus als ohne und extrem auffällig ist es auch im Hintergrund nicht wirklich. Aka die Technik hat durchaus Potential. Warten wir mal ab was Nvidia und AMD da zaubern..wäre natürlich für alle das beste wenn ALLE die gleichen Standards nutzen würden und nicht jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht..aber so war es ja schon immer.



Potenial ist gut. ^^ 2.0 ist marktreif und mit dem, was da geboten wird ein Game Changer. Und natürlich werden AMD und Nvidia intern ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. Es geht letztlich zukünftig über eine einheitliche Schnittstelle, nämlich DirectML.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ob ich wechsel weiß ich wirklich nicht  derzeit, kommt drauf an ob die neuen Arches auch technisch interessant  sein werden.
> Ich brauche aber ehrlich gesagt kein Raytracing, sondern ich hab nen  deutlich größeren Bedarf nach kompakter Leistung um meinen HTPC sowie  den Laptop möglichst schnell in UHD anzutreiben.
> 
> Die ganze Technik hinter RT bringt halb auch niemanden was wenn es nicht  breit verfügbar ist, hier mal nen Showcase oder da mal nen Patch 6  Monate nach Relase da kann ich nichts mit anfangen.
> ...



Wenn du das mal selbst ausprobieren würdest, in bewegten Bildern, auf deinem eignen Sys, dann würdest du so nicht mehr argumentieren. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Nvidia wird mit DLSS 2.0 und Ampere bereits einen Status erreichen, den keiner das mehr als Firlefanz bezeichnen kann. Das wird richtig reinknallen.

Überleg mal, Strategiespiele mit korrekten Schatten und Reflexionen, wie schick das wäre. Oder so ein Game wie Metro mit DLSS 2.0 wäre der Hammer. Die Beleuchtung in Innenräumen ist der reinste Augenschmaus. Ist ja jetzt schon so. Nur ist die Performance eher so meh und DLSS 1.0 kann man knicken.


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2020)

Da bist du, denke ich, zu optimistisch. Schau dir mal aktuell minecraft rtx an. Das wird zu 98 Prozent in den Himmel gelobt und würde so viel besser aussehen, aber wie gut es aussehen kann sieht man erst wenn man DLSS deaktiviert. Vorher ist es einfach nur "überschwemmt" mit Licht. 
Welche Version von DLSS wird da genutzt. 

Ich finde schade dass es nur genutzt wird um die Auflösung zu reduzieren, warum nicht optional das Gegenteil. Also das was downsampling mal hieß. Sprich, dass die Leistung für den Nutzer gleich bleibt, im Hintergrund aber 8K und mehr berechnet wird und einfach dann nativ 4K ausgegeben werden. Also nicht mehr fps bei gleicher Auflösung, sondern gleiche fps bei mehr Auflösung.


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Da bist du, denke ich, zu optimistisch. Schau dir mal aktuell minecraft rtx an. Das wird zu 98 Prozent in den Himmel gelobt und würde so viel besser aussehen, aber wie gut es aussehen kann sieht man erst wenn man DLSS deaktiviert. Vorher ist es einfach nur "überschwemmt" mit Licht.
> Welche Version von DLSS wird da genutzt.



Wie kommst du auf den Eindruck? Die Beleuchtung ändert sich doch kaum bis gar nicht. Es wird die aktuellste Version, also 2.0 verwendet.


----------



## Methusalem (19. April 2020)

Und so sieht es spielemäßig gut 1 1/2 Jahre nach Vorstellung der Turings aus:

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Control
Deliver us The Moon
Metro Exodus
Shadow of the Tomb Raider
Battlefield 5
Quake II RTX
Stay in the Light
Wolfenstein: Youngblood
Minecraft
Cyberpunk 2077
Synced: Off-Planet
Dying Light 2
Watch Dogs: Legion
Vampire: Bloodlines 2
Sword and Fairy 7

16 Spiele (davon einige noch nicht erschienene). Die Liste ist vielleicht nicht ganz vollständig, und ob's jetzt ein oder 2 Spiele mehr sind, macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Es sieht mau aus im Raytracing-Wunderland.

Gurdi liegt schon ganz richtig: So ab 2025 kann mal darüber nachdenken, sich entsprechende Hardware zuzulegen, die dann hoffentlich auch leistungsfähig genug ist.

@Cleriker

Volle Zustimmung. Minecraft sieht furchtbar aus und ist eigentlich ein Fall für die Geschmackspolizei.


----------



## openSUSE (19. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Überleg mal, Strategiespiele mit korrekten Schatten


DLSS 1.0 wurde durch RIS bloßgestellt, braucht man nicht schönreden. Bei DLSS 2.0 gibt es momentan KEINE "korrekten Schatten", die "DLSS 2.0 Verschattung" wirkt wie Grießbrei, brauch man auch nicht schönreden.


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> DLSS 1.0 wurde durch RIS bloßgestellt, braucht man nicht schönreden. Bei DLSS 2.0 gibt es momentan KEINE "korrekten Schatten", die "DLSS 2.0 Verschattung" wirkt wie Grießbrei, brauch man auch nicht schönreden.



Wo wirken denn Schatten wie Grießbrei? Das zeig mir mal bitte. Und ja, DLSS 1.0 ist im Grunde fürn Poppes.



Methusalem schrieb:


> 16 Spiele (davon einige noch nicht erschienene). Die Liste ist  vielleicht nicht ganz vollständig, und ob's jetzt ein oder 2 Spiele mehr  sind, macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Es sieht mau aus im  Raytracing-Wunderland.



Die Liste wird zukünftig immer länger. Ab wie vielen Spielen sieht's dann nicht mehr maus aus? Ab 50 oder 100? Wenn das alles so mau ist, warum können die kommenden Konsolen denn RT?



Methusalem schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Minecraft sieht furchtbar aus und ist eigentlich ein Fall für die Geschmackspolizei.



Es geht bei MC doch auch um ne Technik-Demo. Übertrag das Potential halt auf Spiele, die dir gefallen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. April 2020)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht hier schon wieder die RTX Debatte Nummer 734 anstoßen.
Mich interessieren wie erwähnt eher Spiele wie Die Siedler, Anno, HOI oder die Total War Reihe.
Die Engines die dort verwendet werden sowie das sichtbare Bild sind in vielen von diese Titeln derzeit nicht mit RTX umzusetzen. Da hilft dann auch kein DLSS.

Die CLausewitz Engine kämpft primär mit der CPU, da zählt eigentlich nur Auflösung. Anno frisst die CPU auf, mit RTX wäre das derzeit unspielbar. Die TWW Reihe ist schon seit Ihrem entstehen der Hardwarekiller schlechthin. Meistens hab ich für die Reihe aufgerüstet in meinem Zockerleben. Bei TWW wäre ich schon froh wenn die mal LowLevel endlich vernünftig integrieren würden. Kandidaten wären höchsten die Civ. Reihe oder aber die Die Siedler, wobei ich bei letzterem daran auch zweifel. Auch so Sachen wie LOD stören meine Immersion in so Titeln viel mehr als Schatten oder Beleuchtung. Wobei Titel wie Anno oder Siedler sicher von einer RTX Beleuchtung profitieren würden, keine Frage.

Diese ganzen Schlauchlevel Dinger mag ich einfach nicht mehr, zudem bin ich schon froh wenn Titel die ich Spiele HDR vernünftig implementiert haben. Mal sehn was sich NV einfallen lässt mit den neuen Konsolen, davon hängt schlussendlich ab wie gut sich die Technik verbreitet. Es wird aber langsam mal wieder Zeit für ne neue NV Karte für mich, wobei ich nciht damit rechne das die neuen Gens bei beiden  Bäume ausreißen werden.


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf den Eindruck? Die Beleuchtung ändert sich doch kaum bis gar nicht. Es wird die aktuellste Version, also 2.0 verwendet.


Ich hab einen Freund der das total gern spielt und der es nicht ans laufen bekam. Also bin ich hin, hab auch nicht gewusst was los ist, hab dann rausgefunden dass man es erst deinstallieren und dann komplett neu installieren soll und es mir beim ersten Start live angeschaut. Der spielt es auf meiner "alten" 2080 Trio.
Da kam mir das so vor als sei das Licht mit DLSS noch deutlich diffuser als ohne. 
Zuhause wollte dann meine Tochter (spielt das auch, aber auf einem Notebook mit Iris graphics) wissen was das ändern würde. Also YouTube aufgerufen und gesehen dass Raff ein Video dazu gemacht hat. Dort ist mir dann das gleiche aufgefallen. Das sieht man in diesem Spiegelraum wo Raff Teile der Lichtquellen zerschlagen hat ganz gut. Die Kanten der einzelnen Lichtblöcke zeichnen plötzlich dunkle Linien. Auch wo er vor diesem Schloss (alles drum herum ist dunkel) schwebt und auf die beiden Türme schaut. Er schaltet Es aus und plötzlich sehen die beleuchteten Fenster im rechten Teil besser aus, realistischer. Aber am linken Turm, der Balkon, zeigt es noch deutlicher. Hier ist die Beleuchtung mit eingeschaltetem DLSS einfach merkwürdig und zu stark, ohne dagegen auf einmal authentisch. Zudem hat das Gebäude plötzlich den Absatz von einer Oberflächentextur, vorher sah es aus wie Lego.
Auch in der Unterwasserwelt bei der Pflanze die das halbe bild verdeckt sieht man, dass DLSS es einfach manchmal nicht so genau nimmt / übertreibt.
Jetzt kommt aber noch dazu dass ich über die PS3 und unsere schlechte Verbindung nur 1080p bekomme und das auf den 4K TV skaliert wird vom AV Receiver, wobei das Bild meist noch zusätzlich etwas weicher dargestellt wird. Wenn ich diese Unterschiede also bei YouTube-"Qualität" und 1080p schon sehen kann, dann sind die in echt noch deutlicher. 

Klar ist das meckern auf hohem Niveau, aber ich spiele ja nicht ohne Grund seit Jahren in hohen Auflösungen. Für mich ganz persönlich, ist diese Technik so lange noch nichts, wie es nicht mindestens die gleiche Detailtreue erreicht wie native Auflösung (in meinem Fall 4K).

Ist jetzt bedeutend besser als beispielsweise DLSS in Metro, wo das Licht toll ausschaut, aber das Bild wahnsinnig verwäscht (dafür hatte ich mir die 2080 Trio überhaupt gekauft, zusammen mit dem Basteldrang). Auch ist für mich Minecraft total uninteressant. Von der Optik her ist das was für sechs- bis achtjährige (mMn), deshalb wiegt das jetzt nicht schwer. Ich hab halt nur zufällig festgestellt dass man diese Dinge merkt und bin etwas enttäuscht. Ich verstehe halt nicht warum man es nicht einfach ohne Abstriche hinbekommen mag. Also warum muss beispielsweise die Bildrate von 30 auf 50 fps steigen, mit Abstrichen, wenn man es vermutlich auch hinbekommen könnte die Bildrate von 30 auf 35-40 fps zu steigern, ohne Abstriche. Also ausschließlich Zugewinne. Daran störe ich mich hauptsächlich.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. April 2020)

Ich mag ja Raytracing und co...aber vlt liegts daran, dass ich mit Minecraft nix anfangen kann..aber alleine das Spielprinzip und die ganze Aufmachung...blargh. Nur weil man Kacke gut beleuchtet, deswegen ist die Kacke noch immer Kacke und sieht auch aus wie Kacke 

Control ist bislang die Beste Implementation. Mal schauen was Crytek aus Crysis 1 Remake rausholt mit dem hardwareunabhängigen RT.


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2020)

Wie Crytek das löst bleibt abzuwarten. Vor allem aber ob es direkt zu release kommt, oder ob es im heutigen Stile erst nachgereicht wird.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Freund der das total gern spielt und der es nicht ans laufen bekam. Also bin ich hin, hab auch nicht gewusst was los ist, hab dann rausgefunden dass man es erst deinstallieren und dann komplett neu installieren soll und es mir beim ersten Start live angeschaut. Der spielt es auf meiner "alten" 2080 Trio.
> Da kam mir das so vor als sei das Licht mit DLSS noch deutlich diffuser als ohne.
> Zuhause wollte dann meine Tochter (spielt das auch, aber auf einem Notebook mit Iris graphics) wissen was das ändern würde. Also YouTube aufgerufen und gesehen dass Raff ein Video dazu gemacht hat. Dort ist mir dann das gleiche aufgefallen. Das sieht man in diesem Spiegelraum wo Raff Teile der Lichtquellen zerschlagen hat ganz gut. Die Kanten der einzelnen Lichtblöcke zeichnen plötzlich dunkle Linien. Auch wo er vor diesem Schloss (alles drum herum ist dunkel) schwebt und auf die beiden Türme schaut. Er schaltet Es aus und plötzlich sehen die beleuchteten Fenster im rechten Teil besser aus, realistischer. Aber am linken Turm, der Balkon, zeigt es noch deutlicher. Hier ist die Beleuchtung mit eingeschaltetem DLSS einfach merkwürdig und zu stark, ohne dagegen auf einmal authentisch. Zudem hat das Gebäude plötzlich den Absatz von einer Oberflächentextur, vorher sah es aus wie Lego.
> Auch in der Unterwasserwelt bei der Pflanze die das halbe bild verdeckt sieht man, dass DLSS es einfach manchmal nicht so genau nimmt / übertreibt.
> Jetzt kommt aber noch dazu dass ich über die PS3 und unsere schlechte Verbindung nur 1080p bekomme und das auf den 4K TV skaliert wird vom AV Receiver, wobei das Bild meist noch zusätzlich etwas weicher dargestellt wird. Wenn ich diese Unterschiede also bei YouTube-"Qualität" und 1080p schon sehen kann, dann sind die in echt noch deutlicher.



vllt weil die DLSS Faktoren da ziemlich groß sind

4k mit DLSS is dann native 1080p


----------



## Edelhamster (20. April 2020)

Hey Leute, 
ungefähr zum Zeitpunkt des Wechsels vom Adrenalin  20.3.1 auf den 20.4.1  wurde mir der HotSpot unter dem Alphacool Eiswolf wieder ein Dorn im Auge.
Hatte erst den Treiber in Verdacht, dass  sich dort iwie was unter Nutzung einer Lower-Level API  getan hat, konnte das mit einem Wechsel  zurück zum 20.3.1 aber nicht  wirklich belegen. 
Der 20.3.1 lief vllt 2-3°C im maximalen HotSpot Kühler,  was ich dann unter Messungenauigkeit verbucht habe.
Im März lag der HotSpot meiner Karte  unter Volllast jedenfalls meist im Bereich 89-92°C . Im April dann plötzlich 10-15°C  höher. 
Neben dem Grafiktreiber hatte ich ansonsten nur den X370 Chipsatztreiber aktualisiert, der für solche Temperaturveränderungen aber weniger verantwortlich sein sollte.

Mir erschien darauf der Alterungsprozess des Alphacool-Wärmeleitmittels  als des Rätsels Lösung.  Also schnell die Karte ausgebaut und MX-4  2019 draufgespachtelt.
Nach Einbau dann die ernüchternde Feststellung - > HotSpot nochmal um 10°C höher  als vorher   
Ich mach es kurz, hab ungelogen 10 x  neu montiert bis mir die Wärmeleitpaste ausging, aber komme aktuell einfach nicht mehr an die alten Temps dran.
Neben der MX4 hab ich IC Essential und das GraphitPad ausprobiert, die kann man unter dem Eiswolf aber eher vergessen.
Bei der MX4 konnte ich beobachten, dass sich die Wärmeübergabe 24 h  nach der Montage immer nochmals  deutlich verbesserte, dennoch in keiner Weise zu vorher vergleichbar.

Hab hier jetzt Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut und  Kryonaut, sowie neue 0,5mm Alphacool WL-Pads liegen.
Mit LiquidMetal hab ich noch keine wirklichen Erfahrungen gesammelt und wollte daher mal eben Nachfragen, LiquidMetal auf dem vernickelten Kupfer des Eiswolf ist erstmal kein Problem, oder?
Wie würdet Ihr beide Wärmeleitmittel allgemein einordnen?  Erst Kryonaut probieren oder sofort mit dem LiquidMetal-Hammer an die Sache rangehen?

@Gurdi, du hast deine VII ja gerade mit LM laufen, hast du irgendwelche Tips oder Warnhinweise  die du mir mit auf den Bastelweg geben willst?


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2020)

> @Gurdi, du hast deine VII ja gerade mit LM laufen, hast du irgendwelche Tips oder Warnhinweise die du mir mit auf den Bastelweg geben willst?


Hmm nö eigentlich keine Besonderheiten bei der Karte. Die Caps drum rum halb isolieren mit etwas Paste oder Nagellack wie gehabt, ansonsten sollten man vorher schon wissen wie man seinen Kühler Idealerweise verschraubt von der Anzugstechnik her weil wenn LM einmal drauf ist dann ist das nicht wie bei Paste die man mal gerade so weg wischt.


----------



## Eyren (20. April 2020)

Uh und wieviel bringt dir LM im Vergleich zur Paste? Noch kann ich ja bestellen momentan ist geplant mit MX4 zu arbeiten bei der Instandsetzung vom System.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2020)

Etwa 8 Grad auf dem HotSpot und 5 auf der GPU.


----------



## Eyren (20. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Etwa 8 Grad auf dem HotSpot und 5 auf der GPU.



Das reicht mir ist gekauft.


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2020)

Hehehe, das war klar. Wenn da mal nicht der Spaß am basteln gesiegt hat... 

Womit testest Du denn die temps? Um das wirklich vergleichen zu können, darf das Testprogramm/Spiel seit den ersten Tests keine Updates erlebt haben.


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2020)

Meinst du Gurdi oder mich? 

Ja natürlich siegt auch der Basteldrang aber Sinn macht es insofern schon da der Rechner am Wochenende sowieso von Softtube auf Hardtube umgebaut wird.

Temperaturen teste ich persönlich immer mit Firestrike Stresstest. Auslesen mit HWInfo.

Und naja mit den Updates ist ja nur relevant bei einem Langzeittest wie sich z.b. Wärmeleitpaste nach einem Jahr verhält.

Innerhalb eines Testzyklus weniger relevant weil wohl hoffentlich niemand Wärmeleitpaste aufträgt, bencht, Updates sämtlicher Software macht, LM aufträgt und neu bencht.

Aber seien wir realistisch selbst mit Updates etc. sind die Unterschiede wohl gering.


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2020)

Ebenfalls, FS Extrem Belastungstest mit zwei Loops.


----------



## DARPA (21. April 2020)

Muss ich wohl doch mal aufrüsten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl doch mal aufrüsten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eyren (21. April 2020)

Wenn du dann aufgerüstet hast spende doch die alte nutzlose Hardware an Onkel Eyren.


----------



## Cleriker (21. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl doch mal aufrüsten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geile daran ist ja, dass wenn du jetzt ein altes System (also Hardware aus der Zeit des Spielerelease) verbauen würdest... dann würde die Mitteilung dir sagen, dass dein System vollständig geeignet wäre.


----------



## DARPA (21. April 2020)

Das lustige ist, am Anfang hab ich wirklich gedacht: Alter warum ruckelt das so?! 

Bis ich gemerkt hatte, dass im Treiber noch 8xSSAA eingestellt war


----------



## Edelhamster (22. April 2020)

Söö, die 13230 Millionen Transistoren   meiner VII haben Ihre Flüssigmetall-Kur bekommen.
Temps sind der absolute Wahnsinn.  Der HotSpot erreicht nur noch rund 80°C  bei den @stock anliegenden 1137mV.
Eine Differenz von rund 25-30°C gegenüber der MX4 2019 hatte ich   jetzt wirklich nicht erwartet. 
Im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen Alphacool WLP sind es bei mir 12-14°C  weniger.

Kann ich entsprechend nur jedem empfehlen der auf die Garantie bei seiner Karte pfeift.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2020)

Ja LM ist genau das richtige für so einen Hitzkopf wie die VII.


----------



## Eyren (23. April 2020)

Gnahhh mach mich doch nicht wild.

Ich sitz hier mit LM und Eisschicht(diese neuen ultrasoft) und muss mir die ganze Zeit wie ein Mantra aufsagen:"Gedulde dich, ohne WaKü-Teile macht es keinen Sinn jetzt schon alles zuzerlegen."

Und dann postest DU sowas! 

Aquatuning soll endlich liefern. Mimimi


Tante €dith sagt: Meine Frau wundert sich was mit diesen Techniknerds nicht stimmt. Das LM ist aufgetragen also würde der Weltfrieden davon abhängen und der Nagellack ist lieblos und ausgefranst hingeklatscht. Zudem passt der Nagellack farblich nicht zum PCB( Fachbegriff: Elektronikzümmelümm.)


----------



## DARPA (23. April 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Eine Differenz von rund 25-30°C gegenüber der MX4 2019 hatte ich   jetzt wirklich nicht erwartet.



Dann muss aber vorher was nicht gepasst haben. Denn so ein Unterschied ist schon extrem. Ansonsten gutes Ergebnis.

Hab mal LM zwischen ner CPU und Kühler verwendet. Ergebnis war schon top, aber die Sauerei beim wieder auseinander nehmen und reinigen. Da hatte ich keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Methusalem (23. April 2020)

Und wer seine VII auch noch für andere Dinge als zum Aufbringen von Nagellack und Wärmeleitmitteln benutzt (), bspw. für X-Plane 11, der kann sich an deren üppigem Speicher erfreuen, wie das folgende Bild zeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Gesamt über 12 GB belegt, bei immer noch hervorragenden 74 FPS. Die Settings sind fast alle auf max:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werte stammen von der Payware-Scenery   TFFJ - Princess of the Caribbean   ( TFFJ - Princess of the Caribbean - Part 2- Saba & St. Barts ).


----------



## DARPA (23. April 2020)

Höchste VRAM Belegung hatte ich bisher bei Star Citizen mit 11.9 GB


----------



## Methusalem (23. April 2020)

Tools wie HWINFO64 zeigen eigentlich immer eine höhere Belegung an, da dürfte im obigen Fall schon 15-16 GB angezeigt werden.

Dem VRAM-Profiler von X-Plane trau ich schon eher über den Weg, ist halt ein Entwickler-Tool speziell für X-Plane.

Kurzum: Die üblichen Tools zur Messung der Speicherbelegung halte ich für nicht besonders exakt.

Vergleich VRAM-Profiler und HWiNFO64:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (23. April 2020)

Ich hatte gestern bei CoDWW2 Multiplayer in 1440p maxed out 16Gb Vram belegt. zumindest zeigte mir dies der Afterburner an. kann das wirklich stimmen? oder ist das eher ein Auslesefehler.? 
Die Karte ist ja noch unter Luft auf 1650Mhz @ 920mV damit der Referenzkühler leise bleibt.( Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Wasserblock) HWinfo zeigte auch die 16236Mibyte an. Kann das fast nicht glauben.
Gespielt wird ohne Framecap mit Freesync144Hz.



EDIT. nochmal ein screenshot von heute:


----------



## Methusalem (24. April 2020)

Was genau mit dem Speicher passiert, wird dir nur der Entwickler nennen können.

Diese Universal-Tools haben halt den Nachteil, nicht genau hinter die Kulissen schauen zu können. Die sind lediglich gut genug, eine Tendenz aufzuzeigen, aber mehr auch nicht. An deiner Stelle würde ich davon ausgehen, dass das Spiel weniger VRAM belegt als angezeigt. Wieviel weniger genau...keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bariphone (24. April 2020)

Ich traue dem auch nicht wirklich.  Wäre ja mit der Vega 56 vorher sonst  grauenhaft gelaufen.  Aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass man die nötigen Reserven hat. Und bei der 7 wirkt alles so smooth. 

BTW: Mir ist in HW Info aufgefallen, dass unter dem Stock bzw underclock& undervolt Setting der HBM immer auf knapp 1,2Ghz im Peak taktet. Mag ich so jetzt auch nicht glauben.  Weiß da jemand mehr dazu. Bin ja noch recht frisch mit der VII


----------



## Methusalem (24. April 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass man die nötigen Reserven hat.



Ja, mit den 16 GB bist du erstmal auf der sicheren Seite.

BTW: Bei mir peakt der Speicher laut diverser Tools ab und an auf etwa 1900 MHz...und trotzdem kein CTD, kein Reset, nichts weiter. 

Was sagt uns das? 

Die Antwort kann man sich aussuchen: 

a) Die VII ist eine superstabile Karte auch beim Betrieb weit außerhalb ihrer Specs. 

b) Die Tools messen Mist.


----------



## gbm31 (24. April 2020)

b) ist auch so reported - siehe readme zu den Treibern seit... mittle letzten Jahres mindestens.


----------



## Gurdi (24. April 2020)

Ahh wunderbar, der neue Treiber adressiert den mich betreffenden Bug mit Folding @ Home.


----------



## Bariphone (24. April 2020)

@Methusalem

getreu dem Motto, wer viel misst, misst  Mist... 

Heute nun endlich den Phanteks Glacier Fullcoverblock montiert. Hab mich mal gewagt das Carbonaut WLPad zu probieren.  Da bei dem Kühler schon was an Anpressdruck aufgebaut werden kann.  Allerdings war der Stockkühler scheinbar sehr lose angezogen. Das Graphitpad ist komplett unbeschadet am Kühler geblieben.

Nicht schlecht will man später mal wieder zurückbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2020)

Nun wäre es mal interessant wie gut das Pad funktioniert. 

-Temperaturen? 
-Radiatorfläche?
-Lüfterdrehzahl?
-Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Bariphone (25. April 2020)

Radiatorfläche ist zusammen mit dem Ryzen im Loop bei 1120mm Belüftet von 6x Noctua NF A14  @ 400rpm und zweimal Bequiet Shadow Wings @550rpm  in weiß.
Hab noch nen 140mm Radi rumliegen der eventuell noch mit eingebunden wird. Im Pure Base ist halt nicht so viel Platz. Aber das war ja so gewollt.

Hab schon mal bissl rumprobiert. Den besten Chip hab ich scheinbar nicht. Macht 2043Mhz Core 1200Mhz HBM  bei 1150mV +20% PT.  im Firestrike Ultra Stresstest lag der HBM bei 50°C Der Hotspot bei 83°C( Core 46°C). Weiß nicht ob das so gut ist. Werde noch etwas mit dem Anpressdruck spielen müssen, da die Pads ja mit sehr hohen Anpressdruck besser performen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es zu dünn ist. es ist mal dicker als das originale Graphitpad. Muss aber erstmal alles an Luft aus dem Wasserblock rausbekommen, das macht sich er auch noch etwas aus. Bin jetzt am Tüfteln. Wassertemperatur lag bei maximal 34°C ( gemessen mit Testo 826-T3) aber auch noch mit 23°C recht kühl im Zimmer.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2020)

SO! Zwar hat die DHL mein Haus nicht gefunden und sendet nun meine Hardtube-Komponenten zurück aber das basteln lasse ich mir nicht nehmen.

Hab bisschen umgestaltet da meine Frau der Meinung war dieses Rot macht aggressiv. Also ist nun alles dezent Lila. Backplate lackiert, neue Kabelstränge und Beleuchtung angepasst.

Wichtig ist aber: LM auf meine süße Sieben geschmiert.

Vorher mit MX4-2019 bei 1800MHz/1000MHz@982mV hatte ich 46°C GPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU war bei 60,4°C und mein Wasser bei 28,4°C

So beim Umbau hab ich den CPU-Kühler noch gedreht da ich den vorher wegen Wasserrichtung in Bezug auf Ryzen um 90° gedreht eingebaut hatte. Identische GPU-Settings ergeben nun 32°C GPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU ist nun bei 66,3°C und mein Wasser bei 28.6°C

Nun das LM hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Nur den CPU-Kühler werde ich beim Hardtube verbauen wieder drehen da 6°C doch weit ausserhalb der Messtoleranz ist.

PS. Gekühlt wird bei mir weiterhin mit Radiatoren 360+280 bestückt mit Noctua die abhängig vom Wasser bei 600RPM-1000RPM drehen.


----------



## Bariphone (25. April 2020)

Was sagt denn bei Dir die Junction bzw. Hotspot.?  Das Pad soll ja auch ähnlich performen. Soll...  so hundertprozentig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht. Rupf den Loop nochmal auseinander, da die Schlauchführung irgendwie nicht ganz passt da die Pumpe AGB einen Strudel zieht, und somit Luft, und das ist uncool. Das verhaut die ganzen Temperaturen wenn da nur Luftblasen über den Block fliegen. Mist aber auch. aber gibt wieder was zu basteln...


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2020)

Hotspot vorher 67°C
Hotspot nachher 46°C

Luft dürfte ich auch noch minimal drin haben, aber nicht das es sonderlich viel Einfluss hat. Muss mal noch bisschen rumtesten auch mit OC statt nur UV.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2020)

So entschuldigt den Doppelpost.

Das wäre mein OC-Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke da geht noch ein bissl. Da ich aber bereits die Flasche Rotwein beim benchen geleert habe lasse ich es für heute gut sein.


Tante €dith sagt: mit dem MPT kann man da die Spannnungsgrenze von 1218mV erhöhen? Ich frag nur für einen Freund.

Tante €dith2: So nochmal CPU ohne Offset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (25. April 2020)

410W wow, da geht ordentlich was durch.  aber Krass was da so geht. Die Temps sind sicher nur von dem Run und nicht Langzeit, oder?

Ja mit dem MPT kannst Du die max. Spannung anheben, aber mit Vorsticht zu genießen. 

So Loop läuft wieder und ohne Luft und wieder schön unhörbar so wie ich das will.  

Jetzt werde ich noch mal Temperaturen checken. Aber ich wage zu vermuten, dass ich morgen bestimmt. die NT H2 wieder drauf schmieren werde. Aber abwarten.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> 410W wow, da geht ordentlich was durch.  aber Krass was da so geht. Die Temps sind sicher nur von dem Run und nicht Langzeit, oder?
> 
> Ja mit dem MPT kannst Du die max. Spannung anheben, aber mit Vorsticht zu genießen.
> 
> ...



Die  Temps sind mehr oder weniger Langzeit. Hab angefangen bei 2000MHz/1200MHz und dann ohne neustart/pause hoch getaktet. Also ja es gab Zeit zum abkühlen während ich die Einstellungen geändert habe mehr aber nicht.

Was wäre denn so als Max-Spannung zu empfehlen? würde gerne 2200MHz/1300MHz anstreben.


----------



## Bariphone (25. April 2020)

Anstreben ist ja das eine und Machbarkeit, das andere. Ich würde  keineswegs über 1.25V hinaus auch nicht unter Wasser.  Wenn das nicht schon zu viel  ist. 
Aber bin  mit der VII noch nicht der Profi. Hab sie noch nicht  so lange.

Dann ist das eine durchaus gute Temperatur.  Aber wirklich silent dann aber auch nicht mehr.  Ist ja meine Prämisse. Auch unter Volllast ein nahezu gerauschloses  System  zu haben.

Für  2 GHz  sollte doch auch weniger Spannung reichen ? Oder nicht, wenn nicht dann wäre  ich zufrieden  mit dem erreichten


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Anstreben ist ja das eine und Machbarkeit, das andere. Ich würde  keineswegs über 1.25V hinaus auch nicht unter Wasser.  Wenn das nicht schon zu viel  ist.
> Aber bin  mit der VII noch nicht der Profi. Hab sie noch nicht  so lange.
> 
> Dann ist das eine durchaus gute Temperatur.  Aber wirklich silent dann aber auch nicht mehr.  Ist ja meine Prämisse. Auch unter Volllast ein nahezu gerauschloses  System  zu haben.
> ...



Naja Silent definiert ja jeder anders und hat viele Faktoren. Gehäuse, Standort etc. Meine Lüfter laufen max 800RPM bei dem Bench was ich bei den Noctua als säuseln vom Wind warnehme.

2000MHz/1200MHz gehen bei mir mit 1093mV auch durch den Stresstest von 3DMark.


----------



## Bariphone (26. April 2020)

Au, dann hab ich da irgendwie irgendwas  verwechselt falsch gelesen. 

1093mV @ 2Ghz ist schon ganz ordentlich.

Bei Geräuschen bin ich total empfindlich.  Am. Besten man hört nix. Klar 800rpm bei den Noccis  sind keineswegs laut. Der Kasten steht aber gleich aufm Schreibtisch. Selbst bei Pumpen und AGB hab ich ewig aufgetan dass Ruhe herrscht. 

Das Carbonaut  ist glaube für so ein Vega Package  nicht geeignet.  Für einen reinen GPU  Die sicher gut geeignet aber für solche wenn auch gemoldet Vega Packages ist das nichts.  50 Grad bzw 92 Grad Hotspot bei knuffigen 265W ist bei 1120 mm Radifläche eher als schlecht zu bewerten.  Nach 3 Durchläufen FSU Stresstest


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2020)

Hmm als schlecht würd ich die Werte nicht bezeichnen.  Glaube war mit MX4 bei dauerlast via Stresstest bei ähnlichen Temperaturen. 

Werd gleich auch nochmal ein 24/7 oc durch den Stresstest jagen. Momentan bin ich absolut begeistert von der LM-Kur.

Ps. Mein Nagellack ist viel ordentlicher aufgetragen!

Tante €dith sagt:

So 3x FSU-Stresstest mit meinem24/7 OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also du siehst mit 70°C Hotspot bei über 300W mit LM, ist deine WLP nicht soviel schlechter. Leider spinnt seit einem Update mein ICUE an dem mein Wassersensor hängt sobald ich HWInfo 1x geöffnet habe. Daher kann ich aufgrund von Ehrfahrung und Lautstärke nur schätzen das es Wasser so bei 38°C gewesen sein muss.


----------



## Bariphone (26. April 2020)

Also mit der NT H2 sind die Temperaturen jetzt da wo sie hingehören. Die Spreizung zwischen Core und dem Hotspot liegt maximal nun bei rund 30°C. Das passt so auch beim maximalen OC was ich bisher probiert habe (2070Mhz @ 1175mV > 2005-2042Mhz anliegend) mit ca 360W lt. HWInfo  die Spreizung bleibt immer gleich und der Hotspot wurde mit meinen Bummellüftern auch nur maximal 76°C warm.

Nun zum Pad. Also für reine GPU Die´s wie bei den RDNA oder Nvidia karten, ist das sicher gut geeignet. Aber wie befürchtet für ein Vega PAckage ist das nix. Obwohl gemoldet ist halt doch ein nicht unerheblicher Höhenunterschied zwischen den HBM stacks und dem Die auszumachen. und somit ist das Pad schlicht um ca 0,2mm zu dünn. Ich denke wenn die mit 0,4mm gäbe könnte es funktionieren. In meinem Fall mit maximalem Anpressdruck was der Kühler hergibt und wie von Thermalgrizzly empfohlen bleibt schätzungsweise gut 1/3 des gesamten Package ohne gescheiten Wärmeübergang, was sich am Pad und am Package selbst sehr gut betrachten ließ.(siehe Fotos> rot eingekreiste stellen hatten gar keinen merklichen Kontakt zum Pad da die stellen noch blitzblank waren)  Auch am Pad selbst ist ein unzureichendes Tragbild zusehen. Aber gut ich werde mir noch mal ein paar davon bestellen um es an der CPU auszuprobieren. da wird es sicher gute Ergebnisse liefern. Aber für einen Wärmeleitwert von 62,5 W/(m-K) sind gute 100°C Hotspot und 55°C Core sowie 66°C HBM bei 1950Mhz @ 1020mV und ca 250W Power unter Wasser mit 1120mm Radi devinitif viel zu viel. Weniger ist denke ich das Pad schuld, als dass man  das mit dem Vega Package bauartbedingt einfach nicht nutzen kann.

Ich hoffe man kann es gut erkennen, ist halt nur ne Handycamera




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. April 2020)

Sorry, aber bei den ganzen XFX Radeon VII welche noch kaufbar und wohl komplett Neu sind
Haben jene Generell Samsung oder Hynics HBM ² verbaut 
und durch das Altern der Karte, sprich Tausende auf Lager wie sieht es da mit dem Wärmeleitpad aus.
Kann dies sein,- dass man jenes Neu aufbringen sollte,- oder tud dies dem Ganzen nix, sofern Karte gar noch nicht verbaut ist.


----------



## Bariphone (26. April 2020)

Also meine XFX hat Hynics Speicher. läuft aber ohne Probleme auf 1200Mhz. Die Pads waren auch noch in Ordnung. Also von Hause aus. würde ich mir da erstmal keine Sorgen machen. zumal die Dinger in einer Tüte im Karton welcher in einem Karton liegt gelagert sind. Und die KArten die es jetzt noch gibt sind sicher wenn vllt. ein Jahr alt, das tut gar nichts.


----------



## janni851 (26. April 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Also meine XFX hat Hynics Speicher. läuft aber ohne Probleme auf 1200Mhz. Die Pads waren auch noch in Ordnung. Also von Hause aus. würde ich mir da erstmal keine Sorgen machen. zumal die Dinger in einer Tüte im Karton welcher in einem Karton liegt gelagert sind. Und die KArten die es jetzt noch gibt sind sicher wenn vllt. ein Jahr alt, das tut gar nichts.



Soweit ich mich erinnere war bei der Seven Hynics auch der bessere Speicher

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBestie (26. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Leutz.....
Ich hab seit paar Tagen die Radeon VII in meinen PC und habe ein paar Fragen die ich euch hierzu gerne Stellen möchte.
Als erstes ist mir aufgefallen, das es ein ganzes Stück länger brauch um den PC hoch und runter zu fahren.
Wo er mit meiner "alten" Karte (eine Vega 56 Pulse) beim Herunterfahren des PC´s ca. 8-10 Sekunden gebraucht hat, 
sind es mit der Radeon VII nun zwischen 20-40 Sekunden. Soll das so sein?
Beim Hochfahren brauch der Rechner auch meistens (nicht immer) bis zu 10 Sekunden bis der Bios Post kommt.
Bei der Vega 56 waren das zwischen 3-6 Sekunden. Ich finde das irgendwie zu lang. 

die Bios Version von der VII ist laut GPU-Z die aktuelle (wenn ich das richtig sehe) : <016.004.000.038.011717>

Zum anderen möchte ich euch fragen ob ihr schon Experimente mit dem Memory Tweaker gemacht habt?
Bei der Vega 56 hat das ja eine ganze menge gebracht. Leider habe ich ein wenig Angst über 756 Seiten durchzulesen. :-/

Danke schon mal.....


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2020)

Zum starten kann ich nicht viel sagen da der 3900x sowieso schon gefühlte 5minuten braucht bis mal was passiert.

Memory tweaken wurde mal getestet hatte aber im Vergleich zu Vegakarten kaum einen Mehrwert.  Ist dann auch recht zügig hier im Sande verlaufen.


----------



## BlackBestie (27. April 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Zum starten kann ich nicht viel sagen da der 3900x sowieso schon gefühlte 5minuten braucht bis mal was passiert.



Ich habe den 3700x und wo die Vega 56 noch eingebaut war .... hatte der ganze Boot bis in´s Windows ca. 18 bis 20 Sek. gedauert....also recht zugig. (seit der Mainboard Bios Agesa 1.0.0.4 B...davor war das bei mir auch langsamer)


----------



## Bariphone (27. April 2020)

Das booten dauert schon was länger ist aber dem geschuldet,  dass ich seit Vega 10  das schnelle booten abgeschaltet habe, da es sonst gerne mal zu  Leistungsverlust kam. 

Und seit Ryzen ist der bootvorgang eh etwas langsamer. 

Aber was soll's


----------



## BladeTNT (27. April 2020)

Das war bei mir anfangs auch so. Da ich dann aber Windows später mal neu aufgespielt habe, lief es danach wieder recht flot


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leutz.....
> Ich hab seit paar Tagen die Radeon VII in meinen PC und habe ein paar Fragen die ich euch hierzu gerne Stellen möchte.
> Als erstes ist mir aufgefallen, das es ein ganzes Stück länger brauch um den PC hoch und runter zu fahren.
> Wo er mit meiner "alten" Karte (eine Vega 56 Pulse) beim Herunterfahren des PC´s ca. 8-10 Sekunden gebraucht hat,
> ...



Das ist normal und liegt am Bios der VII. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, nachdem nach dem relase das Bios nachgereicht wurde ist das so. Man kann das aufheben indem man das erste Relasebios der Karte verwendet was ich aber nicht für sinnvoll erachte.


----------



## BlackBestie (27. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist normal und liegt am Bios der VII. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, nachdem nach dem relase das Bios nachgereicht wurde ist das so. Man kann das aufheben indem man das erste Relasebios der Karte verwendet was ich aber nicht für sinnvoll erachte.



Ja ich weiß im aktuellen Karten Bios wurde ja der UEFI Support reingebracht. Davon mal abgesehen das es für die XFX VII eh nur die aktuelle Version bei techpowerup gibt.
Den lass ich das mal so. Bis auf die langsameren Boot Zeiten läuft die VII bisher sehr gut .... bis auf im Spiel F1 2019.....das mag die Karte irgendwie nicht. 4 Abstürze nach 1,5 Std. 
und da isses egal wie man die Karte laufen lässt.  (@stock, Undervoltet, overvoltet.....)


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen das es für die XFX VII eh nur die aktuelle Version bei techpowerup gibt.



Alle Radeon VII sind gleich und unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Verpackung bzw. Aufkleber


----------



## gbm31 (27. April 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> bis auf im Spiel F1 2019.....das mag die Karte irgendwie nicht. 4 Abstürze nach 1,5 Std.
> und da isses egal wie man die Karte laufen lässt.  (@stock, Undervoltet, overvoltet.....)



Welchen Treiber nutzt du?

Ich bin wieder zum 19.12.1 zurück weil jeder folgende dicke Probleme mit DX12 und Vulkan hat. Bei mir nervt mit den 20er Adrenalin aktuell CoD Warzone massiv. Reboots über kurz oder lang.

Mit dem letzten 19er Adrenalin jetzt am Wochenende wieder 2x8h Nächste durch ohne Probs.


----------



## Mastino (27. April 2020)

Hi

Wie habt ihr eure Lüfterdrehzahl eingestellt Stock ist 75 %, ist mir aber zu laut peile 1900 rpm an. Bild währe nicht schlecht, weil zu viele Punkte.

Bin am uv Stock ist 1116Mv, bin jetzt bei 1005Mv /  -10%

Danke


----------



## BlackBestie (27. April 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber nutzt du?
> 
> Ich bin wieder zum 19.12.1 zurück weil jeder folgende dicke Probleme mit DX12 und Vulkan hat. Bei mir nervt mit den 20er Adrenalin aktuell CoD Warzone massiv. Reboots über kurz oder lang.
> 
> Mit dem letzten 19er Adrenalin jetzt am Wochenende wieder 2x8h Nächste durch ohne Probs.



Bei Call of Duty Modern Warfare habe ich gar keine Probleme. Spiele z.Z. fast täglich 4-5 Std. 
Ausschließlich F1 2019 oder besser alle Codemasters Spiele mögen mich nicht ^^




Mastino schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie habt ihr eure Lüfterdrehzahl eingestellt Stock ist 75 %, ist mir aber zu laut peile 1900 rpm an. Bild währe nicht schlecht, weil zu viele Punkte.
> 
> Danke



1900rpm währen nach meiner Tabelle nur  ca. 43 % Drehzahl. 


Meine Einstellung ist momentan: (Drehzahl-Temperatur)
10-30 / 30-59 / 50-78 / 70-96 / 90-105

Meine Lüftertabelle habe ich mal beigefügt.


Ich habe meine Karte aber auch Undervoltet auf 954mV bei Stock Takt




DARPA schrieb:


> Alle Radeon VII sind gleich und unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Verpackung bzw. Aufkleber



Ja mein Karton sieht bissel langweilig für eine Vitrine aus.....


----------



## Bariphone (27. April 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hmm als schlecht würd ich die Werte nicht bezeichnen.  Glaube war mit MX4 bei dauerlast via Stresstest bei ähnlichen Temperaturen.
> 
> Werd gleich auch nochmal ein 24/7 oc durch den Stresstest jagen. Momentan bin ich absolut begeistert von der LM-Kur.
> 
> ...


 
Also LM schafft bei dem Setting  also 5-7 Grad im Hotspot gegenüber meiner Nocci Paste . HBM erreicht bei mir auch bis zu 50 Grad da staune  ich jetzt.  Fahre auch 2000 Mhz bei 1091mV / 1200. dann ist der Kühler nicht so übel und die Paste macht ihren Job besser als das Pad


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2020)

LM wirkt echt wunder bei der Karte.
Was immo wirklich nervt sind die bekloppten Treiber. Ich hab zwar mit keinemSpuel Probleme aber ausgereift wirkt das alles nicht leider.


----------



## BladeTNT (28. April 2020)

Ich denke aber die  Karte wird immer eine Baustelle bleiben xD.

Also in moment läuft die Karte wirklich gut.
Nur halt das der TON für 1 sek weg ist und dann leiser wird oder beim YT oder Videos schauen mit KM Player oder sowas "kann" es mal vorkommen das Black Screen kommt.


Spiele  laufen allerdingsbisher alle Super!

Settings:
*Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.2 Recommended (WHQL)*
2000Mhz/1250HBM 1130mv


----------



## Bariphone (28. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> LM wirkt echt wunder bei der Karte.
> Was immo wirklich nervt sind die bekloppten Treiber. Ich hab zwar mit keinemSpuel Probleme aber ausgereift wirkt das alles nicht leider.



Ich denke den Vergleich mit LM werde ich auch noch wagen. Momentan ist es noch die NT H2 Paste. Aber nach 4 FSU Stresstestläufen bei 2010Mhz @ 1089mV 1200HBM +25% PT liegt der Hotspot dann doch wieder bei 88°C. Nicht schlimm, aber gefällt mir noch nicht so sehr. 309W und ein realer Takt von 1970Mhz ist noch optimierungsbedürftig. Meiner Meinung nach. Ich denke auch der Glacier Waterblock ist im Vergleich zum EK och etwas schwächer.

Nee ausgereift ist das alles nicht. Ich glaube die neueren Treiber sind eher auf die RDNA optimiert. So richtig schlau werde ich auch noch nicht .  Also bin jetzt schon den ganzen Tag am Sweetspot suchen. Ich komme der Sache aber noch nicht so richtig nahe. Ich werde auch mal testen ob es besser ist mal auf den letzte WQHL Treibe aus 2019 zu gehen.

@BladeTNT

Welchen Block hast Du? Und wie sehen die Temepraturen etc. aus?


----------



## BladeTNT (28. April 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> @BladeTNT
> 
> Welchen Block hast Du? Und wie sehen die Temepraturen etc. aus?



Byski Block ( A-Radeon VII-X)
Mit OC so um die 80-95° Junction. (kann aber auch mal 100 erreichen aber eher selten.)
Mit UV sogar nur um die 68-80.

Alles im grünen bereich


----------



## gbm31 (28. April 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> *Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.2 Recommended (WHQL)*



Der lief bei mir von den neuen noch am Besten...


----------



## Bariphone (28. April 2020)

Dann muss ich den mal testen. 

@BladeTNT 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Eyren (29. April 2020)

Ich glaub mit dem Block wirst du kaum bis gar keine Unterschiede feststellen.  Wir haben hier ja nun wirklich fast alle verfügbaren Blöcke vertreten und da ist mir kein wirklicher Ausreißer bekannt.

Die meisten Unterschiede erkennt man nur bei Pasten/Pads/LM


----------



## BlackBestie (29. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was immo wirklich nervt sind die bekloppten Treiber. Ich hab zwar mit keinemSpuel Probleme aber ausgereift wirkt das alles nicht leider.



Gestern hatte ich auch ein merkwürdiges Problem mit den Treiber:

Wenn ich auch nur ein UV eingestellt hatte, ohne die Taktraten einzustellen bzw zu verstellen (980mV statt 1076mV), 
sprangen die 3 Punkte für Takt und Spannung automatisch auf 808MHz + 722mV und ließen sich nicht mehr einstellen bis ich den PC neugestartet habe.

Habe jetzt test weise die 19.12.1 aufgespielt und bis jetzt bleiben die Knöpfe da wo sie sein sollen.


----------



## DARPA (29. April 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich auch ein merkwürdiges Problem mit den Treiber:
> 
> Wenn ich auch nur ein UV eingestellt hatte, ohne die Taktraten einzustellen bzw zu verstellen (980mV statt 1076mV),
> sprangen die 3 Punkte für Takt und Spannung automatisch auf 808MHz + 722mV und ließen sich nicht mehr einstellen bis ich den PC neugestartet habe.
> ...



Das ist ja wieder ganz was neues  Hab ich hier zumindest noch nicht von gelesen.


----------



## BlackBestie (29. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder ganz was neues  Hab ich hier zumindest noch nicht von gelesen.



Tja .... es wird anscheint nicht langweilig


----------



## gbm31 (29. April 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich auch ein merkwürdiges Problem mit den Treiber:
> 
> Wenn ich auch nur ein UV eingestellt hatte, ohne die Taktraten einzustellen bzw zu verstellen (980mV statt 1076mV),
> sprangen die 3 Punkte für Takt und Spannung automatisch auf 808MHz + 722mV und ließen sich nicht mehr einstellen bis ich den PC neugestartet habe.
> ...



Kenn ich - macht der 19,12.1 auch wenn der Grafiktreiber aussteigt. Und ja, einzige Möglichkeit das zu beheben - Neustart.

Muss meine zweite VII unter Luft erst kennenlernen, hatte sie ja gleich unter Wasser gesetzt beim Kauf.

Während beim 3900x kein Unterschied zwischen guter Luft und Wasserkühlung besteht, merkt man den Wechsel bei der VII schon ordentlich.
Auf der anderen Seite: Wäre ja schlimm wenn der ganze Materialeinsatz keinen Unterschied zeigen würde,..
Aber mir ist die Lust vergangen. MEine uralte Wakü mit PUR hatte nie Probleme, die aktuelle ist mir in 1 Jahr 2 mal verschleimt dank sich lösender Weichmacher.


----------



## sifusanders (29. April 2020)

Ich werde auch nicht schlau aus meiner Karte, bzw meiner Kühlung. Hab seit geraumer Zeit die Eiswolf drauf und hab jetzt wirklich schon etliche Male repasted.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie ich das sehe, ist die Karte noch immer viel zu heiß. Hab auch scho etliche verschiedene Pasten ausgesucht. Hab auf dem 240 Radi sogar push/pull also auf beiden Seiten Lüfter. Gurdi hat auf Luft bessere Temps, ich weiß einfach nciht mehr, was ich machen soll.
Vorschläge sind natürlich herzlich willkommen.

LG
Mark


----------



## gaussmath (29. April 2020)

@sifusanders Wie plan ist denn der Interposter? Testes das mal mit einer Kreditkarte. Ich hatte das Problem ja auch mit meiner Seven. Was ich letztlich gemacht habe, ich habe den Kühler geschliffen, bis der auf den Interposer passte. ^^


----------



## Bariphone (29. April 2020)

@sifusanders

mhh ich denke nur mit dem 240er Radi wirst Du da auch nicht weiter kommen.  Leider. Rechne mit 125W je 120mm Radifläche mal grob gesehen macht dann 250W und du musst ja nun schon 264W abführen und das nur beim Fire Strike , also nicht extreme oder ultra. So bist Du nicht viel besser als ein  Luftkühler. Oder volle Pulle die Lüfter laufen lassen.

Mit einem 280er oder besser 360er oder halt ein zweiter 240er wäre sicher etwas mehr zu holen. Ich habe nur zum Beispiel 1 x 280 /45 und 1 x 280 / 30 und 1 x 560 / 30 Radis verbaut, gut meine Lüfter bummeln mit max. 400rpm vor sich hin, aber ich schaff auch den Hot Spot auf gute 80°C, und je nach Last auch mal drüber @ 2025Mhz zu 1110mV allerdings hängt der kleine 3600x mit seinen 65W auch noch drin


----------



## Cleriker (29. April 2020)

Mit 125 rechnest du aber auch schon mehr als großzügig. Eigentlich eher 100W. Das galt schon vor Jahren. Daraus resultierend sieht die Rechnung dann auch ganz anders aus.


----------



## sifusanders (29. April 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> @sifusanders
> 
> mhh ich denke nur mit dem 240er Radi wirst Du da auch nicht weiter kommen.  Leider. Rechne mit 125W je 120mm Radifläche mal grob gesehen macht dann 250W und du musst ja nun schon 264W abführen und das nur beim Fire Strike , also nicht extreme oder ultra. So bist Du nicht viel besser als ein  Luftkühler. Oder volle Pulle die Lüfter laufen lassen.
> 
> Mit einem 280er oder besser 360er oder halt ein zweiter 240er wäre sicher etwas mehr zu holen. Ich habe nur zum Beispiel 1 x 280 /45 und 1 x 280 / 30 und 1 x 560 / 30 Radis verbaut, gut meine Lüfter bummeln mit max. 400rpm vor sich hin, aber ich schaff auch den Hot Spot auf gute 80°C, und je nach Last auch mal drüber @ 2025Mhz zu 1110mV allerdings hängt der kleine 3600x mit seinen 65W auch noch drin



JXShadow hatte ja auch nen Eiswolf vorher, er hatte allerdings deutlich bessere Temps, Hatte letzter Zeit leider viel beruflich zu tun und kam nicht mehr dazu regelmäßig hier zu schauen.


----------



## BlackBestie (30. April 2020)

Nur ne Frage nebenbei:
Was bei der Vega 56/64 noch Hotspot hieß fühlte sich auch an wie eine "richtige" Temperatur. Stieg genau so wie die GPU und HBM Temperatur mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig an. (Hatte ein Delta zur GPU-Temp im durchschnitt von 15 C° )
Nun bei der Radeon VII empfinde ich das eher als "Sicherheits-Offset?!?!". 
Wenn man z.B. Timespy startet. springt die Temperatur direkt von ~ 40C° auf  ~ 74C° . Die GPU sowie HBM Temperatur hat sich in gleichen Zeitraum (2-3 Sekunden) um 1C° gesteigert.
Genau so wenn der Test vorrüber ist geht die Temperatur sofort wieder um ~ 30 C° runter.


----------



## JSXShadow (30. April 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> JXShadow hatte ja auch nen Eiswolf vorher, er hatte allerdings deutlich bessere Temps, Hatte letzter Zeit leider viel beruflich zu tun und kam nicht mehr dazu regelmäßig hier zu schauen.



Ja, allerdings auch nur nachdem ich die Pumpe getauscht bekommen habe UND einen Eisbaer LT 360 CPU Radi mit zusammengesteckt habe.  Nur mit dem Eiswolf hatte ich bei meinem 2000Mhz Setting immer um die 88° Junction und mit dem Eisbaer und neuer Pumpe immer unter 70. KA warum das die GPU so beflügelt hat. Ich bereue den Kauf der 2080Ti übrigends immer noch...Nvidia hat auch nicht gerade die dollsten Treiber..besonders bei multimonitor mit unterschiedlicher refresh rate und von CoD will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Naja, die VII liegt immernoch hier rum mit dem Eiswolf drauf... ._.

@BlackBestie Hotspot ist halt wirklich das was es sagt. Die VII hat doppelt so viele Sensoren als noch die Vega-Karten. Das ist halt der absolut heisseste Punkt, aber ja, man könnte es als Failsafe bezeichnen. Ab 105° wirds kritisch und ab 109° drosselt es dann gewaltig. Dahingegen, wenn du dir mal direkt die Abwärme anschaust und vergleichst, so wie ich jetzt mit der RTX2080Ti...da sagt die GPU Temp 70* aber die Hitze die das Teil selbst mit UV verbreitet ist abartig und definitiv weit höher als die der VII. Haette Nvidia die gleiche Sensorik..damn, der Hotspot meiner 2080TI würde irgendwo bei 110°+ liegen, mit Sicherheit. Von daher ist das schon ok! Deswegen steigen auch so viele RTX-Karten aus...einfach zu heiss.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. April 2020)

Nun, verbaue die Radeon VII wieder
Und verkaufe die 2080TI solange die noch Gutes Geld gibt.
Sind vielleicht noch 3 bis 6 Monate bis BigNavi kommt, der Sommer dazwischen und viel draussen,- auch zwecks Corona...

Deshalb, überlegs dir...


----------



## Bariphone (30. April 2020)

Die größere Abwärme bzw schlechtere Abfuhr derer ist zum einen der 7nm Struktur geschuldet. Ist ja bei den 3000er Ryzen auch so. Zum anderen der besseren Sensorik. Denn mittlerweile kennt man den heißesten Punkt im Package und das ist das was neu ist. Den die eigentliche angezeigte  GPU Temperatur ist ja auch mit dem Stockkühler und angepasster Lüfterkurve alles andere als schlimm.

Treiber sind hier und da in beiden Lagern Müll. AMD ist halt hier und da technischer Pionier und Nvidia auf andere Seite auch. Es ist halt wie bei Intel die Leistung ist da, und wird evolutioniert. Während AMD halt sich in neue Strukturbreiten wagt, und ja, auch damit erfolg hat. Dass das alles noch nicht auf dem Olymp steht ist soweit klar. Die VII ist eine Bärenstarke Karte, und auch wenn man es gerne macht und tüftelt, auch eine gemessen an der Leistung sehr effiziente Karte welche Nvidia in nichts nachsteht. Ist halt nicht wie bei den grünen Leistung satt out of the Box. 

Jeder der gerne tweakt und vollen Zugriff auf viele Parameter der Hardware hat wird AMD lieben, so wie ich. Denn was da zu holen ist, ist einfach genial.  Soviel Spaß hatte ich bei meinen Pascal 1080er und 1070ti nicht. aber das darf jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Ich kann @  JSXShadow sehr gut verstehen. Du hast eine überteuerte Karte deren Verarbeitung auch nicht immer top of the Pops ist, aber halt Leistung satt. Da kannst Du nun im Afterburner etwas drehen , nen Wasserblock draufschnallen und dann ist gut.
Bei der VII  Hast du nun mal mehr Möglichkeiten Dinge um  zu machen. Und da kommt das Bastelgen durch. Sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten die Sachen zu verstehen. 
Deshalb bin auch ich von der 1080 letztendlich über Polaris zu Vega 10 und nun zu Vega 20 gekommen. Und bereue nichts davon. 

Also würde ich niemanden hier kritisieren, der einfach seine Ansichten hat und mit dem vermeintlich besseren Produkt, welches eben auch seine Schwächen hat nun mal auch unzufrieden ist, aus Gründen welche nun halt nicht ein Jeder nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Bariphone (30. April 2020)

Das habe ich auch nicht unterstellt. Wollte lediglich erläutern, dass es oftmals einfach keine wirklichen rationalen Gründe gibt schon gar nicht unter so Hardwarejunkies wie es hier viele gibt.

Ich habe das ganze Thema durchgelesen.  Und deshalb, er hat sich die Ti geholt und ist halt nun doch etwas ernüchtert. Was ich verstehen kann. Es geht auch nicht darum grün vs. rot zu debattieren. Ob es für uns Sinn macht oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Vielleicht geht es ihm auch nur um den Basteldrang oder die Erkenntnis, dass es vorher doch nicht so schlimm war. wer weiß.

Das Gute für Ihn, er kann jederzeit hin und her wechseln wie Ihm beliebt.


----------



## JSXShadow (30. April 2020)

@hks Ich bin, was Hardware angeht und großteils auch Software, ein extremer Tryhard. Genau wie die VII ist auch meine Ti aufs Maximum ausgelotet und läuft mit den bestmöglichen Setting. Da NV und begrenztes TDP hier natürlich mit massiven Undervolting. Jedes Game, jeder Bench, jedes alles läuft einwandfrei damit. Ich teste die Settings auch nicht mal eben nur 10 minuten mit einem TS Extreme run, sonderns mindestens 12 Stunden unter Volllast, dass muss die Karte mindestens packen, damit ich das ganze als Stable bezeichnen kann.

Ich kann schon behaupten, dass meine 2080Ti schon ein relativer Hitzkopf ist. Das Kühlsystem ist gut, WLP-Tausch hat auch ordentlich was gebracht, aber perma 70° GPU temp mit 0,825V bei 1830Mhz ist einfach nur ridiculous. Ich erreiche so ja nichtmal das Powertarget, Lüfter sind hörbar bei 60%. Klar, ist jetzt nicht das beste Partnermodell, jedoch läuft eine VII mit UV und sogar Stock-Cooler weit besser und auch effizienter (für das was sie ist, auch wenn sie natürlich die Leistung nicht erreicht) und das alles in meinem Best-Case (pun intended) Scenario mit meinem Max-Airflow Case.

Was die Probleme anbelangt, ich hatte nicht immer trouble mit der VII und anfangs auch mit der 2080Ti nicht. Bei der VII ging es dann spontan mit den 2020er Treibern los: Blackscreens, Videolag auf dem 2ten Monitor wenn iwas in Hardware auf dem ersten Moni gerendert wird, Bluescreens, Application Hangs...usw usw usw. Alle Einstellungen die man sich vorstellen kann getestet, jedes einzelne Setting im CCC/Wattman probiert, jedes Windows 10 Setting was auch nur ansatzweise damit irgendetwas zu tun haben könnte getestet, literally hunderte von Stunden damit verbracht herauszufinden, was da schief läuft, sogar live mit einem ratlosen AMD-Support gechatted. Keine Hilfe. Daher der Frust. Ja, ich weiß, manche haben das Glück und hatten keine Probleme, hatte ich erst auch nicht und dann irgendwann, BÄM! Kein Hardwarechange, nix. Ich hab sogar die Barebones Windows 10 1809 wieder installiert um zu testen, ob es an einem Update liegt. Nope, same issues. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es an meinem Monitor-Setup liegt. 155hz WQHD mit 60hz UHD, beides Freesync, das scheint einfach net so dolle zu laufen, zumindest nicht mehr. Stecke ich nur einen FHD 60Hz dran, keine Probleme. Nie, bei nix. Das ist natürlich keine Lösung und alles andere als zufriedenstellend.

Mit der 2080Ti habe ich in keinem Spiel Probleme. Hatte Anfangs nur Probleme das, sobald ich Youtube neben games laufen lasse, die Framerate auf 60FPS gedrosselt wird oder massives Microstuttering zur folge hat. Alles getested, in Nvidia Inspector gelebt, OC-Settings getestet, Stock getestet, keine Chance. Ab und an lief es mal wieder einen Moment, dann wieder die Problematik. Ab und an hat HWA ausschalten in Chrome/FF/Opera/IE kurzzeitig was gebracht, dann wieder nicht. Windows 10 2004 Insider Preview hat das Problem dann aber gelöst. Das passt nun. Jedoch ist COD MW noch eine ganz andere Baustelle...Jesus Christ ist das Game frustrierend. Meine Frau sitzt hinter mir mit meiner Uralt RX480 und bekommt einen DX error nach dem anderen, wie ich zuvor mit der 2080TI auch (einzige Lösung war es die 2080ti zu downclocken, JA nicht Stock sondern -300 auf MEM und -180 auf GPU, dann lief COD perfekt für dutzende Stunden, absolute Dummheit und da bin ich nicht der einzige mit RTX_karten und diesem Problem). So, dann lief alles eine Weile, dann auf einmal von jetzt auf gleich massive Framedrops in COD. Keine Veränderung an gar nichts. Kein neues Windows-Update, nix, nur COD-Updates. Habe auch alle letzten Treiberversionen seit COD release getestet, alle das gleiche Problem. Habe auch nur einen Monitor laufen lassen, gleiches Problem. Die Framedrops und ab und an Hardcore Stuttering bekomme ich nicht weg, auch nicht nach dem Windows 10 2004 Update. Nun, nach dem Update ist die GPU und CPU-Temp schlagartig um ung 8 Zähler angestiegen, across the Board. Warum? Keine Ahnung, aber das schiebe ich mal auf die Windows-Version, war ja vorher nicht.

TL;DR: CoD MW ist eine Bish und ich habe viel zu viel Zeit und Geld investiert um das Spiel ansatzweise spielbar zu bekommen, alle anderen Games laufen wie Butter. Keine Issues, nix, nicht mal im Ansatz, egal mit welches Setting. Die 2080TI ist daher keine schlechte Karte, die VII auch nicht, mein Punkt war aber, dass beide Seiten extrem viele Probleme haben können, treiberseitig, und das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Ich behaupte nicht, dass etwas schlecht ist und mich nervt, wenn ich nicht alles in meiner Macht probiert haette, um die Probleme zu fixen. Ich arbeite im IT-Support, das ist literally mein Job. Lernt aus meinem Fehler, bleibt der VII treu, ein Umstieg kann sich lohnen, kann aber auch ätzend werden und ja @Bariphone die TDP-Einschränkungen der RTX-Karten ist die Sache, die mich an den Karten am meisten ankotzt und warum AMD hier absoluter Vorreiter ist. Ich kann nicht wie ich will mit der 2080Ti, daher brauch ich auch keinen besseren Kühler, lohnt ja nicht, mehr Performance bekomme ich dadurch auch nicht. Da vermisse ich das Gebastel an der VII, da konnte man immer noch irgendwie ein Quentchen Performance rausdrücken


----------



## JSXShadow (30. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was für ein Wall of text  aber danke für deinen Einblick! Hast schon mal versucht bei deiner 2080er ein anderes Bios aufzuspielen die dir mehr W zu verfügung stellen? Dann kannst dich wieder austoben! Gibt ja für meine ein 400w Bios aber ich bin eher der andere Typ der die Karte mit UV betreiben will



Gibts leider nicht, trotz dass es ein A-Chip ist. Ich kann zwar 1 einziges anderes BIOS flashen, mit höherer TDP, allerdings nur Schal und Rauch, da nur künstlich 75W mehr angezeigt werden. Performance und tatsächlicher Verbrauch ändern sich nicht. Mit UV bin ich aber auch zufrieden


----------



## Bariphone (30. April 2020)

Bei NV konte man unter Pascal ja nen Powermod( Shunt Widerstände überbrücken) machen, da NV die Karten ja größtenteils Hardwarelimitiert. Aber das sollte ja auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Ob das Bei RTX Karten überhaupt noch möglich ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2020)

Der Mehrverbrauch würde eh im nichts verpuffen. Mit zusätzlichen 100 Watt holt man im besten Fall vllt noch 2 bis 3 Prozent raus. Das lohnt sich nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (1. Mai 2020)

Vermisse auch die Zeiten von Maxwell, als man noch frei aufs Bios zugreifen konnte.

nV Karten sind inzwischen künstlich auf einen Punkt hin designt, wo sie auch gut funktionieren. Aber abseits davon geht nicht viel.

Perfekte Qualitätskontrolle meets Kontrollwahn. Die Boardpartner können ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Mai 2020)

Radeon VII wird wohl noch länger TOP AMD bleiben
Hätten sie nur Customs zugelassen zu Beginn des Release...
Big Navi verschiebt sich nun nochmals und ungewiss wann jener aufschlägt.
Vielleicht entsinnt sich AMD ja nochmals der VII Customs und bringt jene doch erneut raus.


----------



## Elistaer (1. Mai 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Radeon VII wird wohl noch länger TOP AMD bleiben
> Hätten sie nur Customs zugelassen zu Beginn des Release...
> Big Navi verschiebt sich nun nochmals und ungewiss wann jener aufschlägt.
> Vielleicht entsinnt sich AMD ja nochmals der VII Customs und bringt jene doch erneut raus.


Hast du Belege für diese Aussage das Big Navi dieses Jahr nicht kommt mit Fakten und der durch AMD belegten Aussage? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Mai 2020)

Nein, aber soll wirklich tolle Probleme geben


----------



## gbm31 (1. Mai 2020)

Oh Mann - hör bitte auf immer als Pseudo-Insider aufzutreten!


----------



## Elistaer (1. Mai 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Oh Mann - hör bitte auf immer als Pseudo-Insider aufzutreten!


Er hat keinerlei Beweise nur Behauptungen da ist doch klar das es seine Fantasie entspringt. 

Auf Grund aktueller Lage haben alle Firmen around the world Probleme mit der Produktion ob Zulieferer oder Ressourcen alles steht mehr oder weniger still. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (1. Mai 2020)

Eben, und damit am besten wieder back to topic.

BTW.

Ich hab nun den 140er auch noch mit in das Pure Base reingequetscht. Beim Wasserblock nun Ein & Auslas auf der Unterseite montiert und nun endlich keine Luftblasen mehr drin. Die haben mich echt den letzten Nerv gekostet.  Nun rauscht der Hotspot 2025Mhz @ 1110mV nicht mehr über 72°C.  
Schon erstaunlich was in das kleine case reingeht. 280er XFlow 45 in der Front  50% Push/Pull , 280ST 30 im Deckel und der 140er XFlow 30 am Heck. Der 560er ist dann weiterhin unterm Tisch. So gefällt mitr der Kühler auf der VII von der Leistung her endlich. Aber mir kommt die Karte bissl krumm vor. besonders nach hinten zu den Strombuchsen, obwohl da hinten keine Verschraubung mit dem Kühler mehr ist.  Komisch, aber es läuft alles wie es soll. Und so langsam glaube ich, das mein Chip doch nicht der schlechteste ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBestie (2. Mai 2020)

Was ist eigentlich eure Meinung zum Ghetto-Mod´en der Radeon VII?
Man ließt diesbezüglich verdammt wenig im Netz und wenn widersprüchliches
mal heißt es es bringt was für die Temperatur und Lautheit und andernfalls 
heißt es Temperaturen bleiben gleich bzw werden schlechter und Lautheit wird nur besser.
 Für Vega10 findet man "Kistenweise" was einen in diesen Fall aber nicht hilft.

Falls ihr irgendwelche Tests und so weiter hierzu habt....währe ich für ein Link dankbar.
Danke schon mal für eure Meinung hierzu.


----------



## Methusalem (2. Mai 2020)

@BlackBestie

Also die Temperaturen sind bei meiner Karte gleich geblieben, vielleicht sogar etwas niedriger. Aber allein schon wegen der Reduzierung der Lautstärke hat sich das Ghetto-Modden mehr als gelohnt. Darauf verzichten würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht mehr.

Siehe auch hier.

Verwendetete Hardware:

2 x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM, Hochleistungs-Lüfter, 4-Pin, 1700 RPM (120mm, Grau) 

GELID Solutions VGA-Adapter für AMD und Nvidia - 4-Pin PWM-Lüfteranschluss


----------



## gbm31 (2. Mai 2020)

Der Ghetto-Mod ist der sinnvollste Mod - minimalster Materialeinsatz und im Vergleich beste Verbesserung in Lautstärke und Temperatur. 

Mein Umbau auf den Morpheus hat dazu im Vergleich wenig draufgesetzt. 

Erst der Umbau auf Wakü hat deutlich mehr Voltage und Frequenz gebracht, allerdings eben auch mit deutlich mehr Materialeinsatz.


----------



## BlackBestie (2. Mai 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> @BlackBestie
> 
> Siehe auch hier.
> 
> ...



Einen Y-Adapter brauche ich auch oder ist da schon sowas wie eine Weiche dran?

Ich hatte als erstes die "Arctic P12 PWM PST CO"  im Kopf, da hierdurch das extra Y-Kabel wegfallen würde.


----------



## Methusalem (2. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Einen Y-Adapter brauche ich auch oder ist da schon sowas wie eine Weiche dran?
> 
> Ich hatte als erstes die "Arctic P12 PWM PST CO"  im Kopf, da hierdurch das extra Y-Kabel wegfallen würde.



Falls du die Noctuas nimmst, brauchst du noch einen entsprechenden Y-Adapter.


----------



## BlackBestie (3. Mai 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Falls du die Noctuas nimmst, brauchst du noch einen entsprechenden Y-Adapter.



Wenn man z.B die von dir empfohlenen Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM anschaut haben die ja einen drehzahlbereich von 450 bis 1700rpm

Muss man diesen beim Umbau irgendwie per MPT bei der Grafikkarte oder so anpassen? Ich meine andere Min - RPM und Max - RPM ..... weil es sind ja bei der VII als Minimum 450RPM und als Maximum 3850 RPM hinterlegt. Das würde sonst ja nicht passen


----------



## Methusalem (3. Mai 2020)

Nein, da brauchst du nichts anzupassen, das funktioniert oob.

Im Idle drehen die Lüfter bei mir mit unhörbaren ~550 RPM, unter voller Last und entsprechender Temp dann auch mal mit 1700 RPM. Aber das ist selten genug der Fall. Bei fordernden Spielen liegt die Drehzahl im Mittel um die 1400 RPM, da beginnen die Lüfter langsam hörbar zu werden (zumindest für mich).

Aber alles kein Vergleich zu den Originallüftern.


----------



## gbm31 (3. Mai 2020)

Ich würd ja die A12 empfehlen... Wenn es richtig heiss her geht können die bis 2200, bleiben bis 1500 leise, und fürdern die meiste Luft.


----------



## Methusalem (3. Mai 2020)

Na ja,  Durchsatz (120.2m³/&#8203;h) und Druck (2.83mmH&#8322;O) sind beim Redux schon ordentlich.

Welcher A12 liegt da besser, vor allem beim Druck?


----------



## gbm31 (3. Mai 2020)

Weil es ja im Alltag nicht um die extreme kaum Druck oder kaum Flow geht, sondern um den Bereich mittendrin. Und darauf wurde der A12 optimiert. Im absoluten Druckmaximum ist der F12 besser, aber da will ich die Lüfter eigentlich nicht betreiben.


----------



## Methusalem (3. Mai 2020)

Welchen A12 meinst du denn genau?

@BlackBestie

Hier kannst du die Herstellerempfehlungen  von Noctua durchlesen. 

Meine Entscheidung wäre ziemlich klar: A12 fürs Gehäuse, F12 für Kühlkörper. Wobei der A12 sicherlich universeller einsetzbar ist.


----------



## gbm31 (3. Mai 2020)

A12x25, und was Noctua dazu meint - letztlich gehen sicher beide gut. Und der Preis spielt auch eine Rolle...


----------



## Methusalem (3. Mai 2020)

Ja, genau, das Geld spielt auch eine Rolle.

Wenn wegen hoher Temperaturen (öfters mal bei gut ausgelasteten Grafikkarten der Fall) der Lüfter hochdreht, hat der F12 jedenfalls die besseren Reserven. um schön kräftig durch die Kühlkörperfinnen zu pusten.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Mai 2020)

@Methusalem 

Wie hoch taktet dann deine Radeon VII


----------



## BladeTNT (3. Mai 2020)

Ne kurze Frage was den Watt verbrauch an geht.

Kann das hinkommen das beim Spielen der rechner um die 300Watt+ verbraucht?
Wenn die Graka auf max läuft aber die CPU eher so um die 30% läuft?
Laut tool schluckt die Karte so um die 230-280 Watt + ca 85 Watt die CPU.
+ Natürlich noch USB- SSDs  etc 
aber bestimmt keine 500-600 watt verbrauch oder?

Frage nur deshalb weil unser Strom verbrauch im Haushalt in der letzten Rechnung uns echt umgehauen hat xD


----------



## BlackBestie (3. Mai 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ne kurze Frage was den Watt verbrauch an geht.
> 
> Kann das hinkommen das beim Spielen der rechner um die 300Watt+ verbraucht?
> Wenn die Graka auf max läuft aber die CPU eher so um die 30% läuft?
> ...



Habe bisher erst eine Liste zum Spaß angefangen mit verschiedenen Profilen die VII zu testen.
Der Verbrauch ist vom Ganzen Computer  (ohne Monitor)




Methusalem schrieb:


> Ja, genau, das Geld spielt auch eine Rolle.
> 
> Wenn wegen hoher Temperaturen (öfters mal bei gut ausgelasteten Grafikkarten der Fall) der Lüfter hochdreht, hat der F12 jedenfalls die besseren Reserven. um schön kräftig durch die Kühlkörperfinnen zu pusten.



Danke für deine wertvolle Hilfe. 
Ich schaue mir nachher noch mal die beide Lüfter an.


----------



## DARPA (4. Mai 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Ne kurze Frage was den Watt verbrauch an geht.
> 
> Kann das hinkommen das beim Spielen der rechner um die 300Watt+ verbraucht?
> Wenn die Graka auf max läuft aber die CPU eher so um die 30% läuft?
> ...



Also unter Gaming Last würde ich 400 W = 0,4 kW annehmen. Dann must du nur überlegen, wieviele Stunden am Tag du zockst, an wievielen Tagen im Jahr und was du für 1 kWh bezahlst (normal zwischen 0,25 - 0,3 €).
Dann alles miteinander multiplizieren.

Wenn du z.B. alle 2 Tage für 2h am Tag zockst + idle time sind das ca. 50 € im Jahr. Und die schlagen auch nur voll durch, wenn du vorher gar keinen PC hattest.

Ist halt die Frage, wieviel du zockst und ab welchen Summen es euch umhaut. Eher sollte man bei Haushaltsgeräten genauer hinschauen.


----------



## BladeTNT (4. Mai 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Also unter Gaming Last würde ich 400 W = 0,4 kW annehmen. Dann must du nur überlegen, wieviele Stunden am Tag du zockst, an wievielen Tagen im Jahr und was du für 1 kWh bezahlst (normal zwischen 0,25 - 0,3 €).
> Dann alles miteinander multiplizieren.
> 
> Wenn du z.B. alle 2 Tage für 2h am Tag zockst + idle time sind das ca. 50 € im Jahr. Und die schlagen auch nur voll durch, wenn du vorher gar keinen PC hattest.
> ...



Also zocken am PC also richtig unter LAST gar nicht mal so viel. Immer phasen weisen je nach neuen Spielen. Manchmal so locker 4-8 Std oder halt Tage lange gar nicht (nur Surfen) dann läuft eher der Beamer/Anlage mit PS4  was quasi ebenfalls Strom (500-600 Watt) schluckt.
Aber jetzt auch egal, habe paar sachen abgeändert im Haushalt. Zahlen jetzt 160€ mtl für 3 Personen.


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Mai 2020)

Oh, jetzt dauert es glaub ich nicht mehr lang.  HWinfo bringt mit dem nächsten Update  vorläufigen Support für Navi21 und 22.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man sich hier an Navi10 orientiert  ist ein Release der neuen Karten zwischen Juli und September sehr realistisch. Navi10 brauchte  nach vorläufiger  HWinfo Listung noch ungefähr ~3 Monate  bis zum Release und Juli/August wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt unlogisch wenn ich an die Releasezeiträume von Vega10 und Navi10 zurückdenke 
Aber gut, da muss auch was kommen wenn Nvidia am 14.05. seine neuen Karten vorstellt. Wenn ich das bei Igors Lab gestern richtig rausgehört habe hat er schon neue Karten zum Testen da.

Fand hier die Auszüge von Asia Media ansonsten ganz interessant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Mai 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bei Igors Lab gestern richtig rausgehört habe hat er schon neue Karten zum Testen da.



meinst du das am Anfang des RTX Voice Videos?


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Mai 2020)

Jup, genau das.


----------



## BlackBestie (4. Mai 2020)

Bringt das eigentlich was wenn man Wärmeleitpads (z.B. Eisschicht Pads) unter der Backplate packt?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> meinst du das am Anfang des RTX Voice Videos?





Edelhamster schrieb:


> Jup, genau das.


Ich hatte für mich gedacht, dass Nvidia als erstes neue Workstationkarten bringt, aber wenn es RTX werden kommt wenigstens mal wieder etwas Bewegung in den GPU Markt der uns Endverbraucher interessiert.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Bringt das eigentlich was wenn man Wärmeleitpads (z.B. Eisschicht Pads) unter der Backplate packt?



Wenig. Kauf dir keine teuren Pads für sowas, wenn man eh schraubt kommen da natürlich welche drunter, aber es bringt kaum was an den Sensorwerten, aber die sind auch nicht immer dienganze Wahrheit von daher.


----------



## Methusalem (5. Mai 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Methusalem
> 
> Wie hoch taktet dann deine Radeon VII



Bei UV 968 mV  und 1200 MHz Speicher irgendwo zwischen 1750 und 1800 MHz.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hatte für mich gedacht, dass Nvidia als erstes neue Workstationkarten bringt, aber wenn es RTX werden kommt wenigstens mal wieder etwas Bewegung in den GPU Markt der uns Endverbraucher interessiert.



Igor meinte gerade in nem anderen thread, dass da vorm Herbst nix kommt


----------



## BlackBestie (5. Mai 2020)

hmm....
Nachdem die VII mit dem 19.12.1 Treiber soweit ganz gut lief, dachte ich mir, das ich doch mal den neuesten Treiber 
also 20.4.2 ausprobieren könnte.
Aber irgendwie kann man das knicken. Mit den alten Treibern kam der Takt ( abzüglich ca. 50MHz ) Ingame auch an.
Habe dieses Versucht bisher:

 Treiber 20.4.2

                     Eingestellt   -  Läuft Ingame auf
@stock =  1801 MHz   =    1776 MHz
                =   1851 MHz   =   1754 MHz
                =   1901 MHz   =   1732 MHz
                =   2049 MHz   =   1696 MHz

Treiber 19.12.1

                     Eingestellt   -  Läuft Ingame auf
@stock =  1801 MHz   =    1769 MHz
                =   1851 MHz   =   1804 MHz
                =   1901 MHz   =   1847 MHz
                =   2049 MHz   =   1996 MHz



€dit: Damit die Einstellungen vom Wattman übernommen werden muss man die Profile 2 mal reinladen. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## sifusanders (5. Mai 2020)

YouTube

neues mppt von der RTTG und Igor mit mehr Einstellungen für die Curve


----------



## Edelhamster (5. Mai 2020)

Edit: Hier stand Müll


----------



## gbm31 (6. Mai 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> neues mppt von der RTTG und Igor mit mehr Einstellungen für die Curve



Habs mal angetestet - bei mir verschieben sowohl Curvature als auch Vertex einfach die Parabel vertikal, ohne die Kurve zu ändern. Also wenn ich mich an die gewünschte UV Spannung bei max. Takt annähere, unterschreite ich schnell die minimale Spannung im min. Takt-Bereich.

Jedenfalls beim 19.2.1

[edit] ... muss weiter knobeln... evtl. geht was kombiniert...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. Mai 2020)

Den X-Wert des Scheitelpunktes kann man leider nicht ändern, da hat AMD leider die Finger drauf. Fürs extreme UV ist das nicht zu gebrauchen, nur das OC kann profitieren.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2020)

Das neue Tool ist eigentlich primät für Navi, da man dort dann auch eine sinngie Kurve erstellen kann beim Undervolten und das dann auf die Karte flashen.


----------



## Bariphone (6. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> hmm....
> Nachdem die VII mit dem 19.12.1 Treiber soweit ganz gut lief, dachte ich mir, das ich doch mal den neuesten Treiber
> also 20.4.2 ausprobieren könnte.
> Aber irgendwie kann man das knicken. Mit den alten Treibern kam der Takt ( abzüglich ca. 50MHz ) Ingame auch an.
> ...




Was mir aufgefallen ist, was auch bei Vega 10 so ist, wenn die Lüfterkurve aggressiv eingestellt ist, der Takt höher ausfällt. Bei der VII unter Wasser habe ich die Lüfterkurve @ stock taktet die so wie von dir beschrieben ( neue Treiber). Dreh ich die Lüfter( die ja gar nicht angeschlossen sind) auf 100% dann boostet die Karte wie sie soll. 

also 2025Mhz real ca.1985Mhz anliegend

Für LuKü sicher nicht realisierbar ohne Ohrenschmerzen, aber es funzt.

bei den neuen Treibern wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2020)

Ich lös das Problem einfach indem ich sowieso immer mein MPT Profil nutze. Ich passe da bei der VII nur noch die Kurve entsprechend an, was sich aber jetzt ja dann auch erledigt hat. Schade das der Speicher noch über den Wattman laufen muss. AMD macht es einem echt nicht leicht.


----------



## Bariphone (6. Mai 2020)

wahre Worte 

Aber muss sagen jetzt da die Kühlung läuft und ich der VII nun vertrauter bin läuft sie echt super. Auch mein Chip scheint einer etwas besseren zu sein.

Die Taktraten liegen nun im schnitt bei um die 1990Mhz in Game bei sehr hoher Last auch mal 1970Mhz. bin zufrieden.   Aber ich denke ich könnte noch ein verträgliches Profil schaffen wo die 2Ghz real geknackt werden ohne dabei die Karte zum saufen zu bringen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2020)

Ab 2Ghz säuft die Karte halb wie bescheuert.


----------



## Bariphone (7. Mai 2020)

Also hab es nun hinbekommen, dass sie relativ konstant die 2 Ghz schafft.  Leider ist der 3600X( trotz OC ) hier und da der limitierende Faktor. Besonders bei ACC im Multiplayer bei mehr als 30 Autos.
Aber sie ist im Verbrauch noch human. Alles was unter Hawaii liegt ist doch gut.

2052Mhz @ 1,128V macht so um 1995-2010Mhz ingame. Max Verbrauch bei 8k Superposition lag bei 338W. Im Firestrike Ultra sogar nur bei 302W.
Das lässt sich gut sehen, zumal der Spieleverbrauch bei nach wie vor maximal 260W liegt.  Und da ich ja nur WQHD zocke aber am liebsten die 144Hz  voll ausfahren möchte bin ich super zufrieden mit der VII. Nachdem sie Anfangs etwas zickig war ist es jetzt ein ganz braves Kärtchen. Wenn man weiß wie sie tickt.

Weiß eigentlich wer, ob der HBM wirklich kurze Peaks von 1400 oder gar 1600Mhz erreicht. HWInfo verwirrt mich da manchmal. Ich tippe da doch eher auf Auslesefehler, genau wie GPU Core Power von 50Watt.( siehe Screenshot, nach Firestrike Ultra Stresstes 3x und gut 3 Std. daddeln )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2020)

In WQHD hält sich der Verbrauch echt in Grenzen, ein Powervirus haut dir aber in 4k mit dem Setting mal geschmeidige 360Watt+ durch.
Ab 300Watt aufwärts wird die Karte auch zunehmend schwerer zu kühlen.


----------



## BlackBestie (8. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In WQHD hält sich der Verbrauch echt in Grenzen, ein Powervirus haut dir aber in 4k mit dem Setting mal geschmeidige 360Watt+ durch.
> Ab 300Watt aufwärts wird die Karte auch zunehmend schwerer zu kühlen.



 @Gurdi

Ich lese hier sehr häufig  den Begriff "PowerVirus" ..... was ist das? Ist das ein zusammenfassender Begriff für Programme wie Furmark?
Also Programme die die Karten bis zum Anschlag auslasten und so Strom ohne ende fressen lassen?


----------



## Bariphone (8. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In WQHD hält sich der Verbrauch echt in Grenzen, ein Powervirus haut dir aber in 4k mit dem Setting mal geschmeidige 360Watt+ durch.
> Ab 300Watt aufwärts wird die Karte auch zunehmend schwerer zu kühlen.



Das muss ich mal mit VSR testen. Ich schließe mich der Frage mal an, was ist das Power Virus genau? Eine Eigenschaft die ab 4K zum Beispiel unnötig  viel Strom zieht obwohl die Karte den gar nicht unbedingt bräuchte?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Ich lese hier sehr häufig  den Begriff "PowerVirus" ..... was ist das? Ist das ein zusammenfassender Begriff für Programme wie Furmark?
> Also Programme die die Karten bis zum Anschlag auslasten und so Strom ohne ende fressen lassen?



Ja, aber nicht unbedingt Programme sondern auch Spiele. Gute Beispiele für die VII sind zum Beispiel die RE Engine von Resident Evil oder Anno 2070.


----------



## BlackBestie (9. Mai 2020)

So ich habe nun meine VII Ge - Ghetto-Mod´ed
Bisher muss ich sagen, das ich ein wenig ernüchtert hiermit bin.
Die Lautstärke ist klar leiser...doch die Temperaturen sind im durchschnitt schlechter geworden.

Beispiele:

Rise of the Tomb Raider - Interner Benchmark (hier die wichtigsten Daten):

1	@stock                           GPU-TEMP: 64C°	HBM-TEMP: 64C° 	HOTSPOT-TEMP: 98C° 	      FPS: 112,60	Watt(Ganzer PC): 383	"Original Lüfter"
2    @stock                           GPU-TEMP: 68C°	HBM-TEMP: 68C° 	HOTSPOT-TEMP: 101C°	      FPS: 108,29	Watt(Ganzer PC): 381	"Ghetto-Mod Lüfter"
3    Profil: Optimiert       GPU-TEMP: 60C°	HBM-TEMP: 62C° 	HOTSPOT-TEMP: 87C° 	      FPS: 112,69	Watt(Ganzer PC): 336	"Original Lüfter"
4    Profil: Optimiert       GPU-TEMP: 59C°	HBM-TEMP: 61C° 	HOTSPOT-TEMP: 85C° 	      FPS: 113,03	Watt(Ganzer PC): 343	"Ghetto-Mod Lüfter"
5    Profil: Max OC           GPU-TEMP: 64C°	HBM-TEMP: 64C° 	HOTSPOT-TEMP: 102C° 	      FPS: 118,08	Watt(Ganzer PC): 393	"Original Lüfter"
6    Profil: Max OC           GPU-TEMP: 66C°	HBM-TEMP: 66C° 	HOTSPOT-TEMP: 116C° 	      FPS: 118,88	Watt(Ganzer PC): 398	"Ghetto-Mod Lüfter"

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, das die Radeon VII nun sehr leise ist aber:
- Ab einer mV Einstellung > 1080mV + HBM > 1150MHz ....  schaffen die Lüfter die Karte nicht mehr zu bändigen
   ergo.....weniger OC Spielraum.
Die Originalen Lüfter haben die Karte irgendwie noch bis zu 1120mV bändigen können. (zum testen bei 3DMark Firestike Ultra)(Max Temp Hotspot war 108 C°)
Mit den  zwei 120mm Lüfter musste ich die Benchmark bei 117 C° sicherheitshalber abbrechen. 

Die sollten ja eigentlich für reichlich Luft sorgen, doch da der originale Kühler Block  "Ausspaarungen" für die Originalen Lüfter hat.....
Kommt der "Wind" nicht optimal an.


----------



## Methusalem (9. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mit einer Shadow of the Tomb Raider-Messung aufwarten, aber die unterscheidet sich gewaltig von deinen Werten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Messung mit dem Originalkühler habe ich leider nicht, kann aber sagen, dass es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist. 

Meine Karte läuft mit GPU 1801MHz@968mV und 1200 MHz HBM (Noctua F12-Lüfter).

Edit; GPU-OC mit Ghetto-Mod ist ohnehin eher zweifelhaft, da greift man dann doch besser zur Wasserkühlung.


----------



## BlackBestie (9. Mai 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ich kann mit einer Shadow of the Tomb Raider-Messung aufwarten, aber die unterscheidet sich gewaltig von deinen Werten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich SotTR auch habe kann ich ja mal versuchen deine Settings nachzustellen.  
Welche Einstellungen hast du bei SotTR verwendet?


----------



## Methusalem (9. Mai 2020)

Ja, prima.

Ach ja, und alle Settings auf max (und UWQHD). 

Na ja, _fast_ alle auf max:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (9. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> So ich habe nun meine VII Ge - Ghetto-Mod´ed
> Bisher muss ich sagen, das ich ein wenig ernüchtert hiermit bin.
> Die Lautstärke ist klar leiser...doch die Temperaturen sind im durchschnitt schlechter geworden.



Hast du die Lüfterkurve angepasst?

Mit der Originalkurve wird die Karte zu heiss wenn du übertaktest. Meine Läuft bis 50° mit 20%, 55° bis 90° mit 39%, ab 95° mit 57% - auf die 2050rpm der Noctuas angepaasst.

Aber Ghetto (und auch Morpheus) sind für echtes OC nicht geeignet, ab 200W (Peaks 250) ist die Karte unter Luft am Ende (Sommer kommt) - mehr geht nur mit Wasserr, und da auch nur wenn bei dir GPU und HBM plan und auf gleicher Höhe sind. Sonst hast du trotzdem bei 50° GPU 100°Hotspot.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2020)

Hätte die Karte wenigsten 2,5 Slot Kühler, aber ja ist wie es ist. Unter Wasser geht gut was, ganz Plan sind die Packages glaube ich nie. Ich hatte das Carbonaut probiert.  da ging der Hotspot schnell auf über 100°C unter Wasser erst mit Paste wurde es besser, mit viel Paste wurde es gut. 
Dann rockt die auch 2Ghz ingame. Unter Luft, keine Chance, da sehe ich nur Undervolting & Ghettomod als sinnvolle Alternativen.


----------



## BlackBestie (9. Mai 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ja, prima.
> 
> Ach ja, und alle Settings auf max (und UWQHD).
> 
> ...



So habe mal eben den internen Benchmark von SotTR durchlaufen lassen.
Lüfter habe ich mal auf Automatik umgestellt. (hatte vorher: 7 - 30 - 50 - 70 - 90 = %  bei 30 - 50 - 72 - 94 - 105  = Temp )

Spannung habe ich auf 975mV eingestellt (darunter läuft die nicht stabil.)

Da ich leider kein UWQHD bieten kann sondern nur "normales" WQHD  ist natürlich nur dieses eingestellt gewesen.
Alle anderen Einstellungen, habe ich aus deinen Screens übernommen.

So auf @Stock-Takt (bzw + 1200 HBM) sieht es gar nicht sooo schlecht aus.... denk ich mal. :-/


----------



## Methusalem (9. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch völlig okay. Und wenn dann auch noch die Leistung stimmt, um so besser. 

Ist halt ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke, und das bei relativ geringem Bastel- und finanziellem  Aufwand.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry aber da kann doch was nicht stimmen. Unter einer Wakü trotzdem 100c zu erreichen was hat es denn dann gebracht? Ja sie ist leiser aber wo ist nun der weitere Effekt das sie Kühler auch ist und ich mehr rausquetschen kann?



War halt Anfangs so, da ich ja mal das Carbonaut Pad mit dem Wasserblock versucht habe. Ich bin dann vom Pad auf Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt. Da waren die Temperaturen deutlich besser. Dann habe ich mal die Paste etwas dicker draufgeschmiert und siehe da, nun ist der Höhenunterschied ausgeglichen und Karte läuft super kühl und mit 2Ghz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2020)

72er TJ ist schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt. Bin echt begeistert. Die VII ist eigentlich bislang unkomplizierteste Vega die ich mein Eigen nennen darf.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Mai 2020)

joa, also Furmark in WQHD mit 4 oder 8fachem MSAA ist ja echt Ponyhof für die VII. Die maximale Leistungsaufnahme wird zwar ausgereizt,  die dabei maximal anliegende Spannung ist aber  halt doch recht entspannt.
Die in Crossout (F2P) genutzte Hammer-Engine pusht den Chip ziemlich gut, ansonsten halt alles was unter Vulkan oder DX12 in Richtung 4K/5K läuft.
970-1010mV bei Undervolting sind defintiv realistisch, ob die Chips damit aber in ultimativ allen Lebenslagen  zu 100% stabil laufen mag ich heute mehr als bezweifeln..


----------



## gbm31 (10. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> War halt Anfangs so, da ich ja mal das Carbonaut Pad mit dem Wasserblock versucht habe. Ich bin dann vom Pad auf Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt. Da waren die Temperaturen deutlich besser. Dann habe ich mal die Paste etwas dicker draufgeschmiert und siehe da, nun ist der Höhenunterschied ausgeglichen und Karte läuft super kühl und mit 2Ghz




Das mit den hohen Temps seit dem Wakü-Abbau (99-106° Hotspot in Div2 DX12 UWQHD) hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen - also hab ich den Morpheus nochmal abgenommen und mit Zeit und Geduld die WLP erneuert, mit sauberem Verteilen usw wegen Vega/HBM/Hotspot.


Scheine beim Wechsel auf Morpheus/Noctua zu schludrig gewesen zu sein, jetzt sehen die Temperaturen wieder besser aus und die VII bleibt auch bei härtester Beanspruchung mit dem 1850er Profil leise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2020)

Das sieht gut aus jetzt bei dir , das ähnelt meinen Werten.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Mai 2020)

Hammer was sich für ein Delta zwischen gut und schlecht gemacht beim Hotspot ergeben kann.

Ist ja nicht das erst Mal dass ich eine VII umbaue...


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2020)

Ja das Teil ist in dem Bezug nicht leicht zu händeln.


----------



## BlackBestie (10. Mai 2020)

Eine kleine Zusammenfassung von den "Problemen" die mir bisher begegnet sind, seit dem ich die Radeon VII habe (alles habe ich nach und nach bei AMD gemeldet) :

1. Treiber stürzen bei Videos (Twitch und YouTube) und Spielen hin und wieder ab. (inkl. Computer Reboot)
2. Radeon VII macht den Computer beim Booten und beim Runter fahren extreme langsam.
3. Das Mainboard Bios laagt in Verbindung mit der Radeon VII (angeklickte Sachen brauchen eine Zeit bis diese Reagieren)(AMD AGESA ComboAm4PI 1.0.0.5 / MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX) (Vielleicht steht das in Verbindung zu Punkt 2)
4. HBM Takt bleibt .... bei Auslastung bei max 350 MHz stehen und geht nicht höher.
5. Profile die man erstellt und gespeichert hat, muss man 2 mal im Wattman laden, damit alles richtig übernommen wird.
6. Wenn man aus einen Spiel (also unter last) auf dem Desktop zurückkehrt brauchen die Lüfter sehr lange zum runterdrehen (1-2 rpm pro Sekunde)
7. Karte möchte in manchen Situationen einfach nicht richtig hoch takten.
8.  Die 3 Punkte (alle drei) für Takt und Spannung Springen hin und wieder nach dem Einstellen (z.B. eines UV) automatisch auf 808MHz + 722mV und lassen sich erst mit einen PC neustart wieder einstellen 

Ich hoffe das wenigstens ein paar Punkte von AMD noch gefixt werden. Wie ich gelesen habe soll es ja paar Sachen davon schon seit ein Jahr geben.


----------



## Methusalem (10. Mai 2020)

Glücklicherweise bin ich von den Problemen bisher fast vollkommen verschont geblieben.

Die Karte läuft bei mir völlig unauffällig, die Treiber sind sehr robust, wenn es mal Probleme gegeben haben sollte, dann wegen zu optimistischer manueller Treibereinstellungen.

Einzig die Übernahme der Wattman-Profile war eine Zeit lang etwas problematisch, das hat sich aber schon lange erledigt.


----------



## BlackBestie (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Karte auch mal richtig läuft ist sie einfach geil...
Doch so viele Probleme mit einer Grafikkarte oder besser mit den Grafik-Treibern hatte ich bisher noch nie.
Die letzte Grafikkarte die mich ärgern wollte war in Jahr 2006 eine 7600GS alle anderen danach oder davor liefen einwandfrei.

Das was mich wundert ist: Wenn ich in den Release Notes von den letzten Treiber schaue, lese ich gar nichts über die Radeon VII
Ob RX Serie , 5000 Serie , A-Series .... alles ist in den Fehlerbehebungen irgendwie vertreten aber bei der VII kommt es einen so vor
als ob die einfach nicht mehr beachtet / supportet / gepatcht wird. 
Kann natürlich sein das die VII einfach unter "Vega" gezählt wird aber irgendwie ist es denn Merkwürdig das die Vega56 so megamäßig gut lief 
und die VII so lange schon mit den selben Problemen leben muss.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2020)

Vom Treiberhandling her ähnelt die Seven eher der Navi als Vega 10. Dein Punkt 6 ist so gewollt von AMD.


----------



## DARPA (10. Mai 2020)

Also ich kann die Punkte auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Klingt eher nach nem anderen generellen Problem am System, Treiberkonflikte oder instabile Settings.

Meine rennt immer noch wie ne 1 und kriegt eigentlich immer auf die Fresse.


----------



## Bariphone (10. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Eine kleine Zusammenfassung von den "Problemen" die mir bisher begegnet sind, seit dem ich die Radeon VII habe (alles habe ich nach und nach bei AMD gemeldet) :
> 
> 1. Treiber stürzen bei Videos (Twitch und YouTube) und Spielen hin und wieder ab. (inkl. Computer Reboot)
> 2. Radeon VII macht den Computer beim Booten und beim Runter fahren extreme langsam.
> ...



Punkt 1 klingt nach instabilen Setting, hatte ich auch öfter, zwei Tage geht alles, und am nächsten Tag beim YT Video > crash.
Punkt 2 > ist so, auch ein Neustart dauert was länger. kann ich persönlich mit leben.
Punkt 3 kann ich nichts zu sagen, im UEFI null Probleme
Punkt 4 klingt nach abgestürzten Treiber  oder gescheitertem OC 
Punkt 5 und Punkt 8 kenn ich ebenfalls nur von nem kaputten Treiber oder nach dem die Anwendung gecrasht da die Karte Takt X bei Spannung X nicht packt.
Punkt 6 hat Gurdi bereits erläutert
Punkt 7 ist mir auch schon aufgefallen hier und da, da war für einen Moment der 3600X scheinbar zu lahm  hat sich dann immer mal wieder gegeben nach paar Sekunden bis Minuten. Kann aber auch da ein Auslesefehler sein, weil Performanceverlust stellte ich nicht fest. Wie ist das bei Dir, leidet dann die Performance?

Hast Du mal einen kompletten clean Install des Treibers gemacht? bsp. mit DDU etc.

klingt irgendwie nach ner unsauberen Installation oder irgendwie einfach kaputt. Hast Du mal geschaut was Dir die registry sagt im Bezug auf die Karte, nicht dass da noch eine andere herumgeistert und es deshalb so buggy läuft. Wie du das rausfindest siehst Du hier: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread  schau im thread von "hellm"


----------



## gbm31 (10. Mai 2020)

Die Stunde Arbeit heute morgen hat sich gelohnt - ich kann sogar mein Wakü 24/7 Setting (1950MHz/1100mV/1200MHz) fahren... Zwar mit hörbaren 2000rpm statt der flüsterleisen 1500rpm, aber hey... 100Mhz mehr.

Und: Hat so heute Abend sowohl 4h Warzone (1 Sieg, yeah!) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als auch 2h Div2 grade brav ertragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag meine VII wieder!


----------



## BlackBestie (11. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Punkt 1 klingt nach instabilen Setting, hatte ich auch öfter, zwei Tage geht alles, und am nächsten Tag beim YT Video > crash.
> Punkt 2 > ist so, auch ein Neustart dauert was länger. kann ich persönlich mit leben.
> Punkt 3 kann ich nichts zu sagen, im UEFI null Probleme
> Punkt 4 klingt nach abgestürzten Treiber  oder gescheitertem OC
> ...




Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedene Treiber Versucht: 19.12.1 + 20.2.2 + 20.4.2
Dazwischen habe ich bereits DDU getestet und wo das Problem weiter bestanden hat das AMD Cleaning Tool verwendet.

Vorhin hatte ich auch wieder Call of Duty MW gespielt und aus heiteren Himmel Rebootet der PC. (Meldung aus Windows siehe unten beigefügt)
Temperaturen des Hotspots sind während des Spielens auf Max. 72 C° (Spiele im Menü 60 FPS und Ingame 120 FPS also nichts was die Karte überfordert)
Hier wird immer nur erwähnt das die Radeon Software nicht mehr funktioniert. (Ganz gleich was ich dort einstellt habe)

Ich werde mir nachher mal in Regedit anschauen.....was sich da so finden lässt.


----------



## Bariphone (11. Mai 2020)

das klingt alles in allem echt merkwürdig.  Da liegt dann scheinbar ein reines Softwareproblem vor.  Hast Du die Karte neu gekauft? nicht das vorher jemand irgendwas am Bios gemacht hat was vllt. die Karte oder den Treiber so buggy laufen lässt.
Was sagt den die Windows Ereignisanzeige?

Was hast Du eigentlich für ein Netzteil wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## gbm31 (11. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedene Treiber Versucht: 19.12.1 + 20.2.2 + 20.4.2
> Dazwischen habe ich bereits DDU getestet und wo das Problem weiter bestanden hat das AMD Cleaning Tool verwendet.
> 
> Vorhin hatte ich auch wieder Call of Duty MW gespielt und aus heiteren Himmel Rebootet der PC. (Meldung aus Windows siehe unten beigefügt)
> ...



Läuft es denn stabil wenn du ALLES auf default laufen lässt?


Ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen dass meine Abstürze nicht nur treiberbedingt waren. 

Achtung, wall of text - muss etwas ausholen dazu.

Ich nutzte seit Entdeckung den EDC-Bug aus. 
Mein Speicher läuft seit ungefähr genauso lange auf 3600 mit optimierten Timings statt mit dem default 3200er XMP Setting.  

Ich hatte damit, und den 19er Adrenalin, nie Stabilitätsprobleme, nur so kleine Ärgernisse wie dem Lock auf 1630MHz wegen Wakü/fehlendem Lüftersignal.

Dann kam ziemlich zeitgleich die 20er Adrenalin-Generation, ein neues BIOS für mein x570-I und Warzone - und ich hatte plötzlich Blackscreens mit Reboots. Damals mit dem 20.4.2.

Da der Navi-Thread mit ähnlichen Beschwerden voll ist, und in der Ereignisanzeige immer Fehler der Radeonsoftware aufführt wurden, hatte ich natürlich sofort den Treiber in Verdacht. 

Ich wollte aber auf  Nummer sicher gehen, und habe erstmal alles auf default gesetzt. Also GPU/HBM,  Ram und CPU. 

Mit dem 19.12.1 hatte ich keine Probleme gehabt, also bin ich mit dem auf Ursachenforschung gegangen. 

Wie sich herausgestellt hat, geht das neue BIOS anders mit den PPT/TDC/EDC Einstellungen um als früher.  
- Den EDC-Bug kann ich nicht mehr nutzen, da steigen mir reproduzierbar immer die gleichen 2 Worker aus mit Fehler bei smallFFTs. 
- PBO mit Mainboardgrenzen (355W/255A/255A) ist anscheinend nicht mehr stabil, jedenfalls mag Warzone  damit nicht, auch wenn Prime stundenlang ohne Fehler läuft. Das habe ich aber sowieso nicht genutzt, weil der 3900x damit nur heisser läuft, ohne wirklich viel mehr Leistung zu generieren. Er genehmigt sich 180W um sich dann thermisch zu begrenzen.
- Mein "sinnvolles" PBO Setting mit den default 142W PPT, 95A TDC und 140A EDC zusammen mit 200MHz AutoOC, was ich vor dem EDC Bug gefahren bin, ist stabil, und der 3900x geht damit bis 4625MHz SC und macht AC nicht gleich zu wie default.
- Das Speichersetting mit 3600MHz und optmierten Settings ist stabil.

Jetzt teste ich gerade den letzten WHQL 20 Adrenalin. 

Damit hatte ich gestern wie gesagt auch keine Probleme in Warzone, welches sich als ziemlich picky herausgestellt hat.

Also muss ich zugeben, bisher war nicht der Treiber schuld, sondern mein übertaktetes, durch das BIOS-Update neuerdings instabiles System  - daher meine Frage ganz oben.


----------



## DARPA (11. Mai 2020)

Yo, wenn das System z.B. wegen instabilen CPU Settings abstürzt, wird trotzdem der Radeon Treiber zurückgesetzt. Das hat mich anfangs auch verwirrt, weil ich immer dachte das GPU OC wär nicht stabil, dabei war es der CPU Cache.


----------



## BlackBestie (11. Mai 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Läuft es denn stabil wenn du ALLES auf default laufen lässt?
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen dass meine Abstürze nicht nur treiberbedingt waren.
> ...



 Habe kein manuelles OC der CPU oder RAM oder weiteres eingestellt. Mein 3700x läuft auf Standard mit deaktivierten PBO.

Da ich in der Regedit mehr einträge als wie beim Hellm Beitrag zu lesen bestehen werde ich mich erstmal um eine saubere Windoof Installation kümmern.
Es könnte vielleicht sein, das ich vorher mit meiner Vega56 zu viel rumgespielt hatte . (u. a. das OverdriveNTool) Vielleicht kommt hiervon die VII in´s Stolpern.


----------



## gbm31 (11. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Habe kein manuelles OC der CPU oder RAM oder weiteres eingestellt. Mein 3700x läuft auf Standard mit deaktivierten PBO.



Okay - ich dachte bloss - weil deine Sig was anderes sagt...


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Mai 2020)

Ganz interessant, die seit 21.04. erhältliche  Radeon Pro Software for Enterprise 20.Q1.2 ist im Funktionsumfang ordentlich überarbeitet worden. 
Da stehen jetzt eigentlich alle Funktionen des alten  Radeon Adrenalin 2019 Edition zur Verfügung. Also auch WattMan und Gaming-Einstellungen, die in der vorherigen ProSoftware nicht  verfügbar waren.
Hab den Treiber jetzt seit einer Woche drauf und ich hab keine Probleme mehr.  Die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser (Chrome, Edge und Firefox) , besonders im Hinblick auf Videowiedergabe, funktioniert absolut zuverlässig und sogar EnhancedSync läuft mit dem Treiber wider problemfrei. 
EnhancedSync ist  für mich hier auch ausschlaggebender Grund vorerst bei der ProSoftware zu bleiben, weil mich das Tearing oberhalb von 60Hz an meinem UHD-Moni sonst echt um einen Großteil der Immersion beraubt.
Rein von der Performance steht die ProSoftware dem Adrenalin 2020 meiner Meinung nach in nichts nach.  Im CPU-Limit könnten es sogar paar FPS mehr als mit dem Adrenalin sein.


----------



## gbm31 (11. Mai 2020)

Den hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.

Leider gibts mit dem in CoD Warzone Shaderfehler, die auch mit Shadercache im Spiel und im Treiber zurücksetzen nicht beseitigt werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Mai 2020)

Stimmt, die Darstellungsfehler in Warzone muss ich wie ich gerade sehe leider bestätigen.
Woran mag das liegen?  Nutzt die ProSoftware eine ältere Direct3D Version?
Warzone ist ja auch noch DX12, gerade da hätte ich das nicht vermutet. Spiel das Game nicht und BFV, Anno oder  RDR2  laufen unter DX12 damit bei mir auch absolut rund 
Ist wieder was gefunden


----------



## gbm31 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich hab auch nur in Warzone diese Fehler gehabt, Div2 und Breakpoint laufen damit Sahne.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ganz interessant, die seit 21.04. erhältliche  Radeon Pro Software for Enterprise 20.Q1.2 ist im Funktionsumfang ordentlich überarbeitet worden.
> Da stehen jetzt eigentlich alle Funktionen des alten  Radeon Adrenalin 2019 Edition zur Verfügung. Also auch WattMan und Gaming-Einstellungen, die in der vorherigen ProSoftware nicht  verfügbar waren.
> Hab den Treiber jetzt seit einer Woche drauf und ich hab keine Probleme mehr.  Die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser (Chrome, Edge und Firefox) , besonders im Hinblick auf Videowiedergabe, funktioniert absolut zuverlässig und sogar EnhancedSync läuft mit dem Treiber wider problemfrei.
> EnhancedSync ist  für mich hier auch ausschlaggebender Grund vorerst bei der ProSoftware zu bleiben, weil mich das Tearing oberhalb von 60Hz an meinem UHD-Moni sonst echt um einen Großteil der Immersion beraubt.
> Rein von der Performance steht die ProSoftware dem Adrenalin 2020 meiner Meinung nach in nichts nach.  Im CPU-Limit könnten es sogar paar FPS mehr als mit dem Adrenalin sein.



Hab den auch mal testweise drauf gehabt, lief bei mir gut. Hab den aber lediglich verwendet weil ich versucht habe die VII zu unlocken und den EEC Speicher freizuschalten. Beides hatte nicht funktioniert. Die VII läuft aber in Verbindung mit den ProTreibern mit dem Treiber der MI 50
Da ich aber keine Produktivsoftware nutze bringt mir das nichts.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Mai 2020)

Ihr dürft bei AMD Systemen nicht vergessen, dass auch die Chipsatztreiber als "Radeon Software" deklariert werden. Steht das also in der Ereignisanzeige, muss das nicht zwingend Der Grafikkartentreiber sein der da spinnt und dann sind auch reboots möglich. Nur vom GPUtreiber eher weniger, Es sei denn... ihr beschleunigt gerade Prosoftware wie CAD und Co.

Das ist ja der Grund warum ich in den entsprechenden threads dauernd sage, dass es nicht immer gleich DER Treiber ist.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Mai 2020)

Echt schade, dass man von der Mi50 kein Bios im Netz findet. 
Beim VRAM müsste die eigentlich AutoDetect haben, dass das egal ist wieviel verbaut ist, also gibt ja die 16ér und 32GB  Mi50.
Der Gaussi könnt den Komachi über Twitter mal anhauen, ob der seine Kontakte spielen lassen kann 
Selbst das Bios von der Mi100 ist zu TechPowerUp durchgesickert, aber von der 50ér nirgends etwas -.-

edit: was das gaussi?  casurin war sonst glaub ich auch schoma mit komachi in Kontakt^^


----------



## gaussmath (11. Mai 2020)

Was willst du denn machen mit dem BIOS von der Mi50?


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Mai 2020)

Meine Karte kapott flashen^^
Ne, aber ich frag mich seit längerem ob es   nun wirklich physische Unterschiede bei den jeweilig verbauten Vega20 Chips gibt, was AMD meines Wissens zuletzt vorgab, oder eben nicht.
Im Hinblick auf die PCI-e 4.0 Frage wäre das doch auch echt spannend.
Ansonsten würde ich es als Bastel-Projekt bezeichnen bei  dem es zu crazy wäre wenn es wirklich funktioniert.
Und es riecht für mich danach, da du jedes andere Bios findest, nur dieses eine nicht


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2020)

Ich denke auch dass das laufen könnte, ich hätte auch geflasht komme aber nicht an das Bios.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Mai 2020)

wäre witzig wenn man die volle FP64 Power freischalten könnte


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2020)

Ich frag' mal rum. Kann natürlich nichts versprechen...


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre witzig wenn man die volle FP64 Power freischalten könnte



Die Vermutung liegt zumindest nahe wenn ich die Karte mit dem Mi50 Treiber in der ProSoftware betreiben kann.
Die VII kann definitiv kein Pci Ex. 4.0, das hab ich bereits versucht. Das crasht dann instant in Windows, man muss also bei nem Flash 3.0 forcieren mit nem AMD System.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2020)

https://twitter.com/VideoCardz/status/1260464926428221445

was wird das? Frontier Edition 2.0?

Edit: bzw. eher Quadro Konkurrenz


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2020)

und da is se

AMD announces Radeon Pro VII featuring 16GB HBM2 memory and Infinity Fabric Link - VideoCardz.com


vllt fliegt davon ja demnächst n Bios durchs inet ^^


----------



## gbm31 (13. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht werden die Treiber endlich wieder besser...?


----------



## BlackBestie (13. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und da is se
> 
> AMD announces Radeon Pro VII featuring 16GB HBM2 memory and Infinity Fabric Link - VideoCardz.com
> 
> ...



Hier auf Deutsch  AMD Radeon Pro VII als Workstation-Grafikkarte: die interessante Wiederbelebung der Radeon VII | igor sLAB Community


----------



## Bariphone (13. Mai 2020)

Und die soll ja PCIe 4.0 machen, der Chip ist ja der gleiche. vllt. wird es damit wirklich was mit PCIe 4.0, wer weiß


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2020)

Das könnte genau das sein was wir brauchen für die VII. Damit dürfte man PCI Ex 4.0 freischalten können denke ich und Fehlerkorrektur im Speicher wäre auch ne  nette Sache.
Ich denke das sind übrig gebliebene VII die hier nochmal zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Mai 2020)

Von wo denn, XFX hat noch viele auf Halde
Und alle Anderen Label Hersteller (VII alle komplett iden) 
sind komplett raus von der Radeon VII


----------



## Edelhamster (13. Mai 2020)

ProSoftware 20.Q2 ist online

edit: @gaussi ich schick dir mit Fleurop nen paar Blömkes  wenn du da Bios-seitig was erreichst


----------



## BlackBestie (14. Mai 2020)

So Windows 10 komplett neu aufgesetzt + wieder eine Bios Version zurück!

Als erstes kann ich nun sagen das dass UEFI (Mainboard-Bios) nachdem ich dieses wieder zurück zur 
Version 7C02v35 geflasht habe nicht mehr laagt ..... alles wie es soll.

Hatte die VII ein Tag in Verschiedenen Situationen auf Stock getestet und alles wunderbar.
Heute bzw Gestern hatte ich den Verschiedenste Einstellungen (bis hoch zu 2GHz + 1200MHz HBM) mit der VII getestet und alles 
lief ohne irgendeinen Absturz. (Temperaturen ist ne andere Sache  (109 C° bei SP 1080p Extreme))

CoD lief technisch (spielerisch nicht so   ) auch wunderbar mit sämtlichen Hintergrundanwendungen.
- 1730MHz war hierbei eingestellt....reicht für das Game
Ich hatte mal HWI während des Spielens laufen und hab das hier mal angefügt.

Am ende denk ich mal das ich mein Windows mit dem rumgeteste der Vega56 vorher ein wenig kaputt gemacht hatte.


----------



## Bariphone (14. Mai 2020)

cool, dann kannst sie ja jetzt endlich genießen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Mai 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt dauert es glaub ich nicht mehr lang.  HWinfo bringt mit dem nächsten Update  vorläufigen Support für Navi21 und 22.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hats jezz übrigens in die aktuelle Version geschafft.


----------



## Funktown (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich schaffe mir gerade einen neuen PC an und würde meine Vega 56 Strix Karte weiternützen. Jetzt weiß ich von der R VII und dieser Seite: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...liste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/3/#a23 Mein Hauptanwendungsgebiet ist die Bildbearbeitung in Capture One (beruflich).

Ich bekomme Untervolting hin und lege Wert auf eher geringeren Verbrauch und wenig Lautstärke. Wirklich benötigt wird die brachiale GPU-Leistung nur beim Bild-Export. Die R VII spielt hier ihre Open CL Stärke voll aus und überholt so ziemlich alles was es um "normales" Geld gibt (inkl. Titan RTX und 2080 Ti).

Gleichzeitig lese ich nun, dass neue AMD-Karten in der Pipeline sind. Ich weiß aus technischen Gründen nicht, wieso just eine VII mit Capture One so stark ist (1024GB/&#8203;s?) . Deswegen hoffe ich auf jemanden der mir das erklären kann. Weitere Frage: ist davon auszugehen, dass es heuer von AMD eine neue Grafikkarte geben wird, die in dem Bereich wo die VII in Capture One ihre Stärken ausspielt noch stärker ist UND um ähnliches Geld zu haben ist?

Und wenn die VII für mich das Beste ist: wann wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt zuzuschlagen? Es soll ja nichts mehr produziert werden, aber es sind Karten noch lieferbar.

Mir ist bewusst, dass die Vega 56 Strix letztendlich leiser sein wird bzw. etwas weniger Strom zieht


----------



## Edelhamster (20. Mai 2020)

Die Bandbreite könnte mit ausschlaggebend sein, ansonsten hab ich gesehen unterstützt die Radeon VII  OpenCL  in Version 2.0.
Nvidia Turing oder auch Vega56/64  bieten nur OpenCL in Version 1.2. 

Navi unterstützt prinzipiell auch OpenCL 2.0., hier hatten im letzten halben Jahr aber wohl viele Anwender mit image corruption bei einem hardwarebeschleunigten  Bild-Export zu kämpfen.
Polaris und Vega20/Radeon VII verrichten Ihren Dienst fehlerfrei.

Laut AMD arbeitet eine Radeon VII unter OpenCL rund 62% schneller als eine Vega64.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2020)

Funktown schrieb:


> Hallo, ich schaffe mir gerade einen neuen PC an und würde meine Vega 56 Strix Karte weiternützen. Jetzt weiß ich von der R VII und dieser Seite: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...liste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/3/#a23 Mein Hauptanwendungsgebiet ist die Bildbearbeitung in Capture One (beruflich).
> 
> Ich bekomme Untervolting hin und lege Wert auf eher geringeren Verbrauch und wenig Lautstärke. Wirklich benötigt wird die brachiale GPU-Leistung nur beim Bild-Export. Die R VII spielt hier ihre Open CL Stärke voll aus und überholt so ziemlich alles was es um "normales" Geld gibt (inkl. Titan RTX und 2080 Ti).
> 
> ...



Da gibt es nicht zu warten, für deinen Anwendungszweck ist die VII alternativlos (ich liebe dieses Wort  )
Preis um 550€ sind normal, alles darunter ist als günstig zu bewerten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Mai 2020)

so langsam geht der Preis ja wieder hoch

vllt sind bald alle abverkauft


----------



## BlackBestie (22. Mai 2020)

Schade zu früh gefreut.... 
Die Radeon VII möchte einfach nicht richtig laufen.
Jeden Tag wenn ich versuche Call of Duty Modern Warfare zu spielen 
schmiert mir die Kiste spätestens nach 5 Runden TDM weg. Ob alle Werte @stock oder Undervoltet.....macht  kein Unterschied
Entweder die Treiber sind 0.0 % zu gebrauchen oder ich habe eine VII
bekommen die grade eben so lauffähig ist.

Die Vega56 davor konnte man ja machen was man wollte...die lief und lief....
hier bei der VII ist das bisher nur ein Trauerspiel.  Echt schade...


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Schade zu früh gefreut....
> Die Radeon VII möchte einfach nicht richtig laufen.
> Jeden Tag wenn ich versuche Call of Duty Modern Warfare zu spielen
> schmiert mir die Kiste spätestens nach 5 Runden TDM weg. Ob alle Werte @stock oder Undervoltet.....macht  kein Unterschied
> ...



Hmm sicher das es an der VII liegt?

Denn egal wie ich meine VII laufen lasse, CoD:MW läuft tadellos.  Zumal halt komisch ist das deine egal in welchem setting nicht möchte.


----------



## DARPA (22. Mai 2020)

Könnte ja auch CPU oder RAM sein


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2020)

Zumal da ja kürzlich erst Bios gewechselt hast.


----------



## BlackBestie (22. Mai 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hmm sicher das es an der VII liegt?
> 
> Denn egal wie ich meine VII laufen lasse, CoD:MW läuft tadellos.  Zumal halt komisch ist das deine egal in welchem setting nicht möchte.



hmm ... wie soll ich das erklären bzw 100% sicher sein?
Leider Zeigt Windows kein Bluescreen ....obwohl ich den "Automatischen Neustart durchführen" Harken weggeklickt habe.

Der einzinste Hinweis den ich habe ist in der Ereignisanzeige und im Zuverlässigskeitsverlauf zu finden.

Dort taucht jedes mal nach dem CoD MW abgestürzt ist folgender Eintrag hinzu:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: Radeonsoftware.exe, Version: 10.1.2.1788, Zeitstempel: 0x5e9f5ad0
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: libGLESv2.dll, Version: 5.13.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x5d2cc711
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x0000000000189f3e
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x32b4
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d62ec47b43c4af
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Radeonsoftware.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\libGLESv2.dll
Berichtskennung: b0bf5e54-17ed-4903-b2f2-dbb967b09b6c
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn man den Pfad anschaut sieht man auch, das es eindeutig der Grafikkarten Treiber ist.
Andere "Fehler" gibt es in der Ereignisanzeige nicht.

In der zweiten Zeile ändert sich nur manches mal das fehlerhafte Modul zu folgenden Text:
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: Radeonsoftware.exe, Version: 10.1.2.1788, Zeitstempel: 0x5e9f5ad0

Seit den Umbau bzw den Wechsel der Grafikkarte (von Vega 56 zu Radeon VII) lasse ich meinen PC durchgängig auf Standard laufen also
keine Änderungen an der CPU + Speicher oder was man noch so machen könnte. (PBO habe ich seit Gestern ausgeschaltet, Arbeitsspeicher läuft mit XMP)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2020)

Mach doch mal folgendes um Fehler auszuschließen, nimm die Stockwerte und erhöhe damit die Voltage um +30mv. Schau ob das so stabil läuft. Wenn ja dann hat die GraKa wohl ein Problem den Takt zu halten, wenn immer noch Absturz ist entweder was am restlichen System oder aber die GraKa ist defekt.


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2020)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber zeigt Windoof nicht auch den "Treiber" Radeonsoftware an wenn was mit dem Chipsatz im Argen liegt? Meine da wäre mal was gewesen.


----------



## BlackBestie (22. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach doch mal folgendes um Fehler auszuschließen, nimm die Stockwerte und erhöhe damit die Voltage um +30mv. Schau ob das so stabil läuft. Wenn ja dann hat die GraKa wohl ein Problem den Takt zu halten, wenn immer noch Absturz ist entweder was am restlichen System oder aber die GraKa ist defekt.



Ich werde das heute Nacht mal testen mit den +30mV ... komme den auf 1106mV (1076mV) ist der Standard.




Eyren schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber zeigt Windoof nicht auch den "Treiber" Radeonsoftware an wenn was mit dem Chipsatz im Argen liegt? Meine da wäre mal was gewesen.



Wenn´s wirklich ein Fehler des Chipsatzes ist...frage ich mich wieso diese Blackscreens + Reboots (Sound bleibt hängen und läuft paar Sekunden weiter) erst auftreten seitdem ich die Radeon VII eingebaut habe?!

Und viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage: Wie kann man es den feststellen, das der Chipsatz bzw der Treiber schuld an der ganzen Situation ist anstatt der Grafiktreiber?


----------



## eiernacken1983 (22. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Ich betreibe ja an Radeon VII-Crunch-Doppelgespann für Milkyway@home. Mit Blick auf den Sommer möchte ich jetzt ein bisschen was anpassen, da die obere der beiden Karten wärmer wird (stets geöffnetes Gehäude mit 6 Gehäuselüftern). 

Idee 1: Mit Riser die untere Karte unten ins Gehäuse verlagern. Hat geklappt aber die Temperaturen hat das gar nicht so sehr beeifnlusst. Das bisschen Temperaturgewinn habe ich auch gleich in höhere Takt investiert. Gesamtfazit: kleine Verbesserung aber nicht die abschließende Lösung

Idee 2: Ghetto-Mod: Hab mir diverse Lsungen hierzu angeschaut und mich für fähig genug gehalten, das umzusetzen. Erster Versuch: Karte zerlegt und versucht, Lüfter (NF A  12) mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen. Habe leider nicht überall Punkte gefunden, wo die Binder durch die Lüfterschlitze passen. Da ich unter Zeitdruck war, habe ich die Karte wieder in Originalzustand versetzt und mich zum Überlegen zurückgezogen. Idee 2b ist nun der "Gauss-Mod" mit Klettband. Hier frage ich mich nur etwas praxisfern, ob das Klettband auf dem Kühnler wirklich hält, weil man eigentlich wenig Aufflagefläche hat (die schmalen Lamellen des Kühlers). Gibts bei der Befestigung mit Klettband noch irgendwas zu beachten?

Über die ein oder andere Anregung würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## BlackBestie (22. Mai 2020)

ok .. Wenn es wirklich der Chipsatztreiber ist, der bei mir die Probleme verursacht weiß ich nicht wie ich diesen Deinstallieren kann um einen anderen zu installieren.
Ich habe vorhin mal versucht diesen über "Programme und Features" zu deinstallieren und es tut sich rein gar nichts. 
Wenn ich ein weiteres mal deinstallieren anklicke steht da nur "Warten Sie, bis die Deinstallation bzw Änderungen des aktuellen Programms abgeschlossen ist."
In einen Zeitraum von 45 min ist nichts passiert. Nach einen PC neustart ist alles so als ob nichts gewesen ist.
Chipsatz-Treiber ist die aktuellste Version 2.04.04.111 ..... im allgemeinen verwende ich nur die neuesten Treiber.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2020)

Versteif dich mal nicht so auf den Chipsatz, probier erstmal meine Methode um das besser einzugrenzen. Das hört sich für mich schon nach GraKa an.



> Über die ein oder andere Anregung würde ich mich freuen.


Einfach die Kabelbinder um den Lüfter legen und um die Karte verspannen. Da brauchst gar nicht groß tricksen, ansonsten ist die Gaussmethode auch smart wie ich finde.


----------



## Edelhamster (23. Mai 2020)

@BlackBestie: Nimm den Wise Program Uninstaller (Empfehlung seitens AMD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBestie (23. Mai 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @BlackBestie: Nimm den Wise Program Uninstaller (Empfehlung seitens AMD)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielen lieben Dank ....


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute, habe mal die Treiber meiner VII komplett deinstalliert und den neuesten installiet.
Hatte das Problem, dass Ingame alle 2 Minuten ich auf dem Desktop gelandet bin. 
Kommt on Multiplayer Shootern nicht sonderlich gut 

Das Problem ist nun gehoben. Nun habe ich mich etwas mit OC beschäftigt. Habe aber noch paar Fragen dazu.
Vorweg, meine VII wird unter Wasser in einem Custom Loop betrieben.

Im OCD der AMD Sofotware wird mich ja der aktulle Verbrauch der Graka angezeigt.
Aber egal was ich mache, ich komme in Shootern Ingame nicht über 230-240 Watt.
Egal ob die Spannung anhebe oder nicht. 
Spielt auch keine Rolle, ob ich das +77 Profil aus dem More Power Registry Hack benutze oder nicht.
Reiter habe ich natürlich auf +77 gestellt.

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2020)

Je höher der Takt und je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute, habe mal die Treiber meiner VII komplett deinstalliert und den neuesten installiet.
> Hatte das Problem, dass Ingame alle 2 Minuten ich auf dem Desktop gelandet bin.
> Kommt on Multiplayer Shootern nicht sonderlich gut
> 
> ...


Wenn die Karte Inter Wasser steht...
Hast du daran gedacht die Lüfter im wattman voll aufzudrehen? 
Die Karte hat da so einen Schutz der voll hochtakten mir erlaubt wenn die Kühlung entsprechend dreht. 

Was mir bei dir eigentlich noch fehlt, ist eine Angabe wie hoch die Karte denn taktet. Du sagst sie kommt nicht über 240W, aber nicht bei welchem Takt.


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Mai 2020)

Hier mal ein Bild von den aktuellen Einstellungen.
In Battlefront II geht sie bis knapp 1850 bei diesen Einstellungen


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2020)

Spannung 1171?


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Mai 2020)

zu niedrig?
hab jetzt mal das Maximum 1218 eingestellt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> zu niedrig?
> hab jetzt mal das Maximum 1218 eingestellt.



Nein, hör auf das ist schon echt ordentlich Spannung was du da anliegen hast!
Mit was kühlst du denn?


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein, hör auf das ist schon echt ordentlich Spannung was du da anliegen hast!
> Mit was kühlst du denn?



Wasser


----------



## Sinans2 (23. Mai 2020)

Hi Freunde,

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht mehr so am spielen, aber hab in den letzten Tagen doch mal wieder angefangen ein wenig zu zocken (gta 5 und deus ex mankind divided). Man kann ja leider nicht mehr Crossfire nutzen. Ich hab jetzt in der letzten Zeit hier nicht so sehr mitgelesen, aber ich frag mich grade ob ihr da wohlmöglich eine Möglichkeit kennt wie man trotzdem noch multigpu zum laufen kriegt. Ein gemoddetes Gta5 maxxed out im Crossfire würd mich echt mal interessieren wie das aussieht. Ich habs vorhin auf die schnelle probiert aber habs leider auf anhieb nicht hingekriegt.
wenn ihr da eine Möglichkeit kennt, würde ich mich richtig freuen das so zum laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Wasser



Brauchst du so ne hohe Spannung für die Taktraten?



Sinans2 schrieb:


> Hi Freunde,
> 
> Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht mehr so am spielen, aber hab in den letzten Tagen doch mal wieder angefangen ein wenig zu zocken (gta 5 und deus ex mankind divided). Man kann ja leider nicht mehr Crossfire nutzen. Ich hab jetzt in der letzten Zeit hier nicht so sehr mitgelesen, aber ich frag mich grade ob ihr da wohlmöglich eine Möglichkeit kennt wie man trotzdem noch multigpu zum laufen kriegt. Ein gemoddetes Gta5 maxxed out im Crossfire würd mich echt mal interessieren wie das aussieht. Ich habs vorhin auf die schnelle probiert aber habs leider auf anhieb nicht hingekriegt.
> wenn ihr da eine Möglichkeit kennt, würde ich mich richtig freuen das so zum laufen zu kriegen.



Schwierig, wenn die Engine das nicht unterstützt kann man da nichts machen.


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2020)

Sinans2 schrieb:


> Hi Freunde,
> 
> Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht mehr so am spielen, aber hab in den letzten Tagen doch mal wieder angefangen ein wenig zu zocken (gta 5 und deus ex mankind divided). Man kann ja leider nicht mehr Crossfire nutzen. Ich hab jetzt in der letzten Zeit hier nicht so sehr mitgelesen, aber ich frag mich grade ob ihr da wohlmöglich eine Möglichkeit kennt wie man trotzdem noch multigpu zum laufen kriegt. Ein gemoddetes Gta5 maxxed out im Crossfire würd mich echt mal interessieren wie das aussieht. Ich habs vorhin auf die schnelle probiert aber habs leider auf anhieb nicht hingekriegt.
> wenn ihr da eine Möglichkeit kennt, würde ich mich richtig freuen das so zum laufen zu kriegen.



Crossfire ist tot.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sinans2 (23. Mai 2020)

danke für die antworten 
ok schade dann muss ich mich damit abfinden das es nix wird wies aussieht. 
Hab gehofft das ihr in der Sache vielleicht noch mehr wüsstet und was mitgekriegt habt oder so. Dann werd ich auch nicht weiter danach suchen oder es probieren oder so. Schade


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Mai 2020)

Hach GTA V
Hab mein Fury X Crossfire-Gespann damals gefeiert 
Das Game lief aber sogar auf einer einzelnen Fury X am 4K FreeSync mit Chill schon ganz "passabel".

Wenn dir die Performance der VII in dem Game nicht genügt würde ich wohl das Grass zunächst eine Stufe runterdrehen. 
Zu Crossfire ist die VII definitiv nicht mehr zu überreden.
 Anno 2017, das waren noch Zeiten. Da konnte Crossfire noch einfach erzwungen werden und der damit einhergehende Optimierungswahn war grenzenlos  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GaqqyFQkiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25zC1Q_xef8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(hier im zweiten Video liegt der Fokus  auf dem damals neu eingeführten und zunächst nur von wenigen Titeln unterstützen  Radeon Chill.  Das Ansprechverhalten bei den im Videoverlauf dann ziemlich konstanten  ~47 -48 FPS war  echt verhältnismäßig gut. Versuchte das etwas mit der Fahrweise zu belegen  )


----------



## Sinans2 (24. Mai 2020)

Guten morgen 

ja finde auch GTA5 hat aber wirklich auch immer noch eine schöne Grafik und ist allgemein ein ganz gutes Spiel. 
Also Performance technisch gehts eigentlich klar bei mir. Hab mit fast allem auf max ausser bei den AA Einstellungen 4 fach um die 30-40 fps.
Ich hab mir jetzt gestern auch mit den Accountdaten von meinem Bruder RDR2 gezogen und das kurz angemacht. Das sieht aber auch richtig nice aus. Hab echt mit grossen Augen gestaunt. Aber da muss man schon ein paar Balken mehr nach Links schieben um das spielbar auf der Radeon VII zu kriegen.  

Schade das die multigpu so runtergefahren haben. Grade beim modding von so anspruchsvollen titeln macht das dann schon richtig Sinn. Ich würd ja glatt sogar dafür noch ein klein wenig was zusätzlich bezahlen um doch noch mal wieder in den Genuss zu kommen um das nutzen zu können.


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Brauchst du so ne hohe Spannung für die Taktraten?
> 
> ich wollte mal schauen ob ich die 2ghz erreiche


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Mai 2020)

Mit 1180-1190mV sind die 2GHz bestimmt machbar.  Mit 1230-1240mV dann wohl auch die 2050-2070MHz. Damit würdest du ingame  knapp über 2GHz takten, ob du das deiner Karte allerdings dauerhaft antun möchtest  musst du selber entscheiden. 
Wenn die Wärmeabfuhr gut ist kann man da schon schön mit der Karte experimentieren. Bin testweise selbst ja auf 1,3V hochgegangen. Bei einem Chip der stock aber um 1130-1140mV liegt  würde ich mich beim 24/7-Setting heute wohl in Richtung 1900MHz bei rund 1,1V entscheiden.
Also ein rund 100MHz höherer Boost bei leicht verringerter Spannung gegenüber den Stocksettings. 
Meine Annahmen beruhen jetzt nur darauf, dass deine Karte für 1950MHz ca. 1170mV zu benötigen scheint, was für eine Stockspannung oberhalb von 1,1V spricht.


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. Mai 2020)

Die Stockspannung liegt bei 1076 bei meiner karte, da komm ich ingame aber irgendwo um die 1720-1750 MHz


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Die Stockspannung liegt bei 1076 bei meiner karte, da komm ich ingame aber irgendwo um die 1720-1750 MHz



Mit der Stockspannung solltest du deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielen können unter Wasser als das was du eingestellt hast. Meine läuft beispielsweise im Schongang mit 1956 mit 1056mv unter Luft.


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit der Stockspannung solltest du deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielen können unter Wasser als das was du eingestellt hast. Meine läuft beispielsweise im Schongang mit 1956 mit 1056mv unter Luft.



Bin immer etwas irritiert, wenn hier immer geschrieben wird läuft mit...
Was ist damit gemeint, da der eingestellte Takt eh niemals erreicht wird.
hast du die 1956 eingestellt oder erreichst diese?
Wenn du 1956 einstellst, was ist dann dein realer Takt ingame?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2020)

Ich meine, bei meiner komme ich mit eingestellten 2050MHz ingame auf etwa 1960-1980 MHz realtakt. Ganz genau weiß ich es aber nicht mehr. Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr darauf geachtet..

Welche Temperaturen erreichst du denn unter Wasser?


----------



## Bariphone (24. Mai 2020)

Meine ist auf 2078 mit 1,18V  unter Wasser und taktet ingame immer so zwischen 2005 bis 2025 Mhz. Aber. Bin die Tage am ausloten, da mir aufgefallen ist, das der hohe  Takt  nicht mehr so wirklich Leistung bringt. Kann das wer bestätigen?  Also ob ich jetzt 1900Mhz oder 2000Mhz habe macht nur nen Messbaren Unterschied von ca 1FPS in Spielen


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Bin immer etwas irritiert, wenn hier immer geschrieben wird läuft mit...
> Was ist damit gemeint, da der eingestellte Takt eh niemals erreicht wird.
> hast du die 1956 eingestellt oder erreichst diese?
> Wenn du 1956 einstellst, was ist dann dein realer Takt ingame?



1915~
Mein normales Setting ist 2029 @ 1100mv was in etwa ~1980 resultiert.



Bariphone schrieb:


> Meine ist auf 2078 mit 1,18V  unter Wasser und taktet ingame immer so zwischen 2005 bis 2025 Mhz. Aber. Bin die Tage am ausloten, da mir aufgefallen ist, das der hohe  Takt  nicht mehr so wirklich Leistung bringt. Kann das wer bestätigen?  Also ob ich jetzt 1900Mhz oder 2000Mhz habe macht nur nen Messbaren Unterschied von ca 1FPS in Spielen




Kommt aufs Spiel an.


----------



## BladeTNT (25. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 1915~
> Mein normales Setting ist 2029 @ 1100mv was in etwa ~1980 resultiert.
> 
> 
> Kommt aufs Spiel an.



Jap, kann ich bestätigen.
Manche Games wie Jurassic World Revo..  hat man locker mal 12-14 FPS mehr bei anderen wie Metro Exodus, The Outer Worlds sind es dann nur 6-8fps


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2020)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von den aktuellen Einstellungen.
> In Battlefront II geht sie bis knapp 1850 bei diesen Einstellungen



Ich hab den mittleren Spannungspunkt nach oben gezogen. Damit komme ich näher an die Kotzgrenze bzw läuft stabiler.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2020)

Ja, Kurve begradigen macht definitiv Sinn bei der seven.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Mai 2020)

20.4.2 ist WHQL. Ich krieg nen Föhn.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2020)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Mai 2020)

War der 20.2 auch - trotzdem kackt der ab und der 19.12.1 nicht.


----------



## BlackBestie (27. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist zur Zeit die Combo bestehend aus:

Grafikkartentreiber : 19.12.1
Chipsatztreiber      :  1.11.22.454

aus November / Dezember 2019 das einzig wahre.
Alles danach ( Adrenalin 2020) verursacht immer wieder Fehler / Abstütze oder Installieren sich nicht richtig.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2020)

19.12.1 ist auch immer noch der schnellste Treiber. Leider hat er kein FidelityFX.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Mai 2020)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-5-1

Wer traut sich?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2020)

Notes sehen schon mal gut aus.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-5-1
> 
> Wer traut sich?


Wenn ich morgen mal Zeit dafür finde, probiere ich ihn aus. Der 20.4.1 läuft bei mir bisher komplett fehlerfrei, da sollte ich dann direkt merken wenn was nicht stimmt mit dem 20.5.1. 

Läuft der 19.12 wirklich besser bei euch? Ich hatte bei mir manchmal das Problem dass wenn ich die Karte beim Leistungstuning auf automatisch stehen hatte, dass dann der Takt bei jedem Treiberbesuch neu ausgelotet wurde. Das empfand ich als etwas störend. Da ist der 20.4.1 echt besser bei mir.


----------



## BlackBestie (28. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen mal Zeit dafür finde, probiere ich ihn aus. Der 20.4.1 läuft bei mir bisher komplett fehlerfrei, da sollte ich dann direkt merken wenn was nicht stimmt mit dem 20.5.1.
> 
> Läuft der 19.12 wirklich besser bei euch? Ich hatte bei mir manchmal das Problem dass wenn ich die Karte beim Leistungstuning auf automatisch stehen hatte, dass dann der Takt bei jedem Treiberbesuch neu ausgelotet wurde. Das empfand ich als etwas störend. Da ist der 20.4.1 echt besser bei mir.



Ja definitiv .... der 19.12.1 läuft bisher fehlerfrei.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Mai 2020)

Der 20.5.1 ist Wahnsinn. Wahnsinnig gut. 
BF V lief vermutlich noch nie so gut wie heute. HotS und Wolcen ebenfalls astrein.
 Ingame Performance-Overlay oder Ingame-Settings sind absolut zuverlässig und ich kann hin und her-tabben wie ich will. 
War so angetan, dass ich es am liebsten in einem ReLive-Video festgehalten hätte und so hab ich dann doch noch einen minimalen Wehrmutstropfen ausfindig machen müssen, denn ReLive lüppt bei mir gerade nicht^^
Ist aber eigentlich wayne, weil ansonsten ist der Treiber einfach nur geil


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Der 20.5.1 ist Wahnsinn. Wahnsinnig gut.
> BF V lief vermutlich noch nie so gut wie heute. HotS und Wolcen ebenfalls astrein.
> Ingame Performance-Overlay oder Ingame-Settings sind absolut zuverlässig und ich kann hin und her-tabben wie ich will.
> War so angetan, dass ich es am liebsten in einem ReLive-Video festgehalten hätte und so hab ich dann doch noch einen minimalen Wehrmutstropfen ausfindig machen müssen, denn ReLive lüppt bei mir gerade nicht^^
> Ist aber eigentlich wayne, weil ansonsten ist der Treiber einfach nur geil



Performanceänderungen festzustellen?


----------



## gbm31 (28. Mai 2020)

Okay. Dann teste ich auch mal.

Meine "Bewährungsprobe" ist Warzone. Da versagen bisher alle 20er  über kurz oder lang an einem Abend mit Freunden. Muss eh noch meinen Battlepass vollmachen, bin noch bei 99...


----------



## BladeTNT (28. Mai 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ingame Performance-Overlay oder Ingame-Settings sind absolut zuverlässig und ich kann hin und her-tabben wie ich will.



- Also sobald Overlay eingeschaltet wird, ruckelt  Games wie Sau (5- 15 fps) und GPU takt geht auf 1636 runter... das Mhz Problem wie immer mit MPT korrigiert 

Na ich werde mal weiter testen


----------



## gbm31 (28. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Performanceänderungen festzustellen?



Also Sup4K ist bei mir mit 24/7 (1901MHz/1200MHz/1093mV/+10%) von ~8150 auf ~8450 gestiegen trotz RTSS/HWInfo nebenher.

Stabitest Warzone kann ich wohl erst morgen Abend machen.

[update]

GBR Vulkan raus-reintabben -> Beschränkung auf 1750MHz effektiv bei 1050mV - werd ich bei AMD melden

AMD Overlay einschalten hat keine Auswirkung auf die Performance, selbst zeitgleich mit dem RTSS.


----------



## Eyren (28. Mai 2020)

Möp mit 20.5.1 erstmal ein Blackscreen des Todes bei TWW2. 

Fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen das ich die letzten Wochen mit UV gezockt habe und nun mit OC den Blackscreen hatte.


----------



## BlackBestie (28. Mai 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Okay. Dann teste ich auch mal.
> 
> Meine "Bewährungsprobe" ist Warzone. Da versagen bisher alle 20er  über kurz oder lang an einem Abend mit Freunden. Muss eh noch meinen Battlepass vollmachen, bin noch bei 99...



CoD MW ist echt sehr empfindlich. Bei mir ist das genau so das ich mit den 20.x.x Treibern fast schon sagen konnte das der Blackscreen nicht weit weg ist.

Besondern wenn man in einer Lobby mit mehreren zusammen spielt scheint es so zu sein das der Blackscreen schneller erscheint als wenn man allein also Solo unterwegs ist.


Bei den grünen Karten scheint es aber auch nicht ganz fehlerfrei zu laufen... nach mehreren Runden hintereinander "verliert" z.b. eine 2080 Super mit einen 3900x bei einen Kolegen immer weiter 

an FPS, so das man irgendwann gezwungen ist das Spiel neu zu Starten. (von durchschnittlich 140 FPS geht es nach und nach runter auf schwankende 10 bis 30 FPS = unspielbar)

Nach einen Spielneustart ist den wieder alles in Butter.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Performanceänderungen festzustellen?


Hmm nee, da hab ich nichts handfestes. Superposition spuckt bei mir round about die bekannten Werte aus. Bin aber auch wie immer zuletzt völlig ohne OC unterwegs.
Freu mich persönlich halt riesig, dass mit dem Treiber bei mir alle kleinen zuletzt noch bestehenden Unzufriedenheiten behoben zu sein scheinen, wie z.B. das minimieren zum Desktop in BF V.
Muss ich mal noch weiter beobachten, sieht für mich so aus als würde Enhanced Sync im BF Profil immer zurückgesetzt werden, Lässt sich ausm ingame Overlay heraus aber aktivieren und läuft dann, wie auch in allen anderen Games, absolut rund.


----------



## gbm31 (28. Mai 2020)

Enhanced sync ist Teufelszeug - würd ich aus lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2020)

"Teufelszeug"? Warum das denn?


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Mai 2020)

Der Nutzen von EnhancedSync liegt möglicherweise im Auge des Betrachters und unterscheidet sich je nach Anwendungsfall.
Für mich ist die Funktion absolut maßgeblich, da ich beispielsweise an einem 60Hz Monitor zocke.
In vielen Games limitiere ich dann entsprechend die FPS auf 60, aber trotz FreeSync kommt es so bei konstanten 60FPS zu Tearing. 
Mit EnhancedSync ist das einfach passé.
Das gleiche natürlich auch wenn ich ohne FrameCap spiele und die erreichten FPS die 60ér Marke überschreiten -> kein Tearing mit EnhancedSync!

Würde ich jetzt über einen 144Hz Screen verfügen und die FPS standardmäßig auf 120FPS kappen, oder wegen irgendeines Limits die  144FPS niemals übertreffen,  dann wäre EnhancedSync wiederum nicht unbedingt von Nöten. 
Im High-FPS Bereich wird der Nutzen so womöglich auch etwas weniger relevant,  aber in 4K, oder auch 5K per Downsampling sind mehr als 100FPS  eher weniger die Regel. Da zahlt sich das Feature wahnsinnig aus. 
Denke hier punkten auch Radeon AntiLag und/oder RadeonChill am meisten.

EnhancedSync wird so für mich voraussichtlich ausschlaggebendes Argument beim Kauf einer neuen Graka sein. 
Ich bin ein absoluter HochAuflösungs-Fetischist. Hab noch in 2015 meinen aktuellen 4K FreeSync geordert, dat wird Auflösungstechnisch bald schon wider Zeit für etwas mehr.
Den von Nvidia befeuerten HighFPS/Hz Wahn  bin ich dabei nicht verfallen, weil es einfach nicht in diesem Ausmaß ausschlaggebend ist wenn du eine gleichmäßige Bildausgabe mit  toller Bildquali hast.

Man siehts ja jetzt auch wider an den Konsolen. Die ganze Zeit gab es 4K/120FPS BlaBla und dann kommt als erstes AC Valhalla mit 4K/30 um  die Ecke. 
Ich finde das aber vollkommen richtig,  da die allgemeine Bildqualität viel entscheidender ist. 
Wenn ich in Online Competitive Titeln iwann nicht mehr mithalten kann geb ich das auch ehrlich zu, brauch dann ja eh irgendeinen Sündenbock für mein Unvermögen, aber ich glaub das wird so schnell nicht passieren 

Und Nvidias FastSync, naja, ich wäre ja gewillt dem eine Chance zu geben,  aber ein Unternehmen das im Jahr 2020  bei Ihrer Präsentation zur neuen Graka-Generation irgendwas von 540p Hochskalierung  über DLSS 3.0 faselt, da fehlen mir einfach fünf Pfennig anner Mark..

edit: 4K/120  wird auf den NextGen-Konsolen schon iwo kommen, aber eben in entsprechend passenden Games. Moba´s von mir aus mit 120FPS, Rennsimulationen oder Shooter mit 60 und das Grafikbombast-Abenteuer dann mit stabilen 30. Und es wird ein Fest!


----------



## gbm31 (29. Mai 2020)

Die Funktions selbst ist sehr nützlich. Genau wie die leider entfallene FPS-Begrenzung (nein, Chill ist kein Ersatz).

Aber die Implementierung ist leider alles andere als stabil. AMD selbst empfiehlt teilweise die Deaktivierung.


----------



## BladeTNT (29. Mai 2020)

Habt ihr auch schon gesehen unter Gaming / Global / Erweiterte Einstellungen kann man jetzt "10Bit Pixelformat" einschalten? Jemand Erfahrung da mit?  Ist das für HDR fähige Monitore gedacht oder wofür?


----------



## gbm31 (29. Mai 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> War so angetan, dass ich es am liebsten in einem ReLive-Video festgehalten hätte und so hab ich dann doch noch einen minimalen Wehrmutstropfen ausfindig machen müssen, denn ReLive lüppt bei mir gerade nicht^^



Relive tut hier einwandfrei - werd ein Video von einem Sup4K Lauf hochladen...

[edit] YouTube


Entweder wir tunen zu viel, oder beim Installieren/Deinstallieren wird nicht immer wirklich alles bereinigt.
Nach nur 2 Tagen wieder 4 völlig unterschiedliche Verhalten auf der VII bei bekannten Usern, teilweise mit sehr ähnlichem Unterbau...


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Mai 2020)

Hab den 20.5.1 nur drüber gebügelt. Werd die Tage mal ne saubere Neuinstallation machen um zu sehen ob ReLive dann  läuft.


----------



## Bariphone (30. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist der neueste nun der 20.4.2 WQHL. Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass er die Setting zwar übernimmt. Aber immer die Spannung nachregelt. mein Setting von 2078Mhz @1,145V Wird soweit übernommen, aber nach dem Neustart bzw nach dem nächste Start ist die Spannung elendig höher eingestellt.
Ist mir heute aufgefallen, als ich mit meinem Sohnemann online Fortnite gespielt habe. Mir ist die Hotspot von 88°C ins Auge gesprungen. Und dann sehe ich eine Spannung von 1,248V anliegen.

Dann mal versuchsweise mein ECO Setting geladen 1875Mhz @ 990mV. Zwei, dreimal neugestartet und den Rechner mal ausgeschaltet. Nun siehe da auf einmal stehen da 1,158V. Was ist denn da nun wieder krumm gegangen? 

Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen?


----------



## Cleriker (30. Mai 2020)

Das habe ich nicht. Hast du sonst noch tools installiert?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der neueste nun der 20.4.2 WQHL. Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass er die Setting zwar übernimmt. Aber immer die Spannung nachregelt. mein Setting von 2078Mhz @1,145V Wird soweit übernommen, aber nach dem Neustart bzw nach dem nächste Start ist die Spannung elendig höher eingestellt.
> Ist mir heute aufgefallen, als ich mit meinem Sohnemann online Fortnite gespielt habe. Mir ist die Hotspot von 88°C ins Auge gesprungen. Und dann sehe ich eine Spannung von 1,248V anliegen.
> 
> Dann mal versuchsweise mein ECO Setting geladen 1875Mhz @ 990mV. Zwei, dreimal neugestartet und den Rechner mal ausgeschaltet. Nun siehe da auf einmal stehen da 1,158V. Was ist denn da nun wieder krumm gegangen?
> ...



Ich forciere die Spannung und Takt sowieso mit dem MPT, ich teste aber mal die tage wieder mein Balancedsetting obs damit auch auftritt.


----------



## BlackBestie (31. Mai 2020)

Bisher muss ich sagen "Daumen hoch" für die 20.5.1 Treiber.

Das sind die ersten 20er Treiber mit denen ich fehlerfrei CoD MW spielen kann.

Breakpoint habe ich ebenfalls gestestet ... und läuft auch wunderbar.


----------



## Eyren (31. Mai 2020)

Ich habe endlich einen Grund gefunden das meine Finanzministerin mein Geld nicht nur für Möbel ausgibt!

RDR2 bei hohen Einstellungen.... sieht fantastisch aus aber läuft mit unglaublichen 35-40fps.

Nun hab ich ein Argument auch für mich selber über BigNavi nach zu denken.


----------



## BladeTNT (31. Mai 2020)

Ich habe nur das Problem das FreeSync bzw mein Monitor nicht mit den HZ syncronisiert.

Sprich: InGame 105 FPS aber HZ schwank von 144/65/120/48 Hz rum   obwohl beide Monitore auf 144 & 60HZ eingestellt sind und nicht 59Hz oder so.  Ich check es nicht...weil dann sind überall Micro Ruckler im Spiel


*EDIT: Okay Problem gelöst! 10 Bit- PixelFormat war schuld! Einfach ausschalten*


----------



## Bariphone (31. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht. Hast du sonst noch tools installiert?



Nee, also Afterburner nur zum anzeigen, aber sonst nix. geändert wird nur über Wattman. Rahmenbedingungen werden mit dem MPT erstellt und der Rest im Wattman. Hab nochmal nen cleaninstall gemacht und alles auf Serie gestellt.
Heute wieder. Gestern 1950Mhz @1050mV läuft ja super bei meiner VII. Heute hochfahren und siehe da. Auf einmal stehen im Treiber 1211mV. Ich werde mal auf den letzten zurück gehen und schauen. Vllt findet Gurdi ja auch etwas heraus.

BTW: Auch ohne AB tritt das auf. Wobei ich das ausschließen kann. Hab dem AB bis auf On Screen Display  eh alles verboten.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2020)

Setz den AB mal komplett zurück, verbiete ihm dann den Start mit Windows und dann deinstalliere ihn und starte neu. Ist ja schnell wieder installiert. 
Nach dem Neustart den Treiber nochmal neu drüberbügeln.
Chipsatz ist aktuell?


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Mai 2020)

Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf Big Navi mit 31,5 Zoll Monitor VA Panel 
Modell: PHILIPS 328E1CA/ 00

zu 48 bis 60 Hz, Ultra HD

YouTube


----------



## Bariphone (31. Mai 2020)

@Cleriker

Das habe ich alles als erstes gemacht. Chipsatz ist auch aktuell. Bis zum 20.4.1 war alles normal. Dann den 20.4.2 WHQL und schon ging es los. Mit dem 20.5.1 habe ich dasselbe Problem. Mit 20.4.1 ist alles wie vorher.
Wundert mich nur, dass ich damit scheinbar exklusiv bin.

Werde es mal im System meiner Regierung oder dem vom Sohnemann testen. Die haben ja nicht so einen Vogel wie ich und dementsprechend keine Tools drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2020)

Definier dir doch im MPT die maximale SPannung deines Settings, mach ich auch so. Da kann sich nach oben hin dann auch nichts verstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (31. Mai 2020)

Ja, das ist sicher die Beste Möglichkeit.

Aber verstehen würde ich das trotzdem gerne.Besonders weil es bei allen dreien so geschieht. Selbst bei der ich sag mal "Museumskarte"... :|


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2020)

Also das ist wirklich mysteriös. Ich hab jetzt extra für dich die Fury-X und die Vega FE Air eingebaut und sowohl stock als auch mit manuellen settings getestet. Dabei hab ich sie eingebaut, Spiel getestet. System neu gestartet, wieder gespielt und verglichen. Ergebnis, etwa gleich. Dann manuell eingestellt, Spiel gespielt, neu gestartet und erneut gespielt. Ergebnis, gleich. 
Jetzt ist wieder die VII drin und auch die zeigt keine nach oben veränderte Spannungseinstellung.


----------



## BladeTNT (31. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Definier dir doch im MPT die maximale SPannung deines Settings, mach ich auch so. Da kann sich nach oben hin dann auch nichts verstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Habe ich auch gerade mal gemacht! Der zeiger ist zwar öfter mal über der linie, aber sollte ja dann egal sein


----------



## Bariphone (31. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also das ist wirklich mysteriös. Ich hab jetzt extra für dich die Fury-X und die Vega FE Air eingebaut und sowohl stock als auch mit manuellen settings getestet. Dabei hab ich sie eingebaut, Spiel getestet. System neu gestartet, wieder gespielt und verglichen. Ergebnis, etwa gleich. Dann manuell eingestellt, Spiel gespielt, neu gestartet und erneut gespielt. Ergebnis, gleich.
> Jetzt ist wieder die VII drin und auch die zeigt keine nach oben veränderte Spannungseinstellung.



hättest Dir jetzt da nicht so die Mühe machen brauchen. Hab jetzt auch  mal zurück auf die Vega 56 und die R9 390 gebaut. Ergebnis, da lief es anstandslos. Jetzt dann die VII drinnen. Den 20.4.2 nochmals neu drauf, also clean. System aus. System an. Alles erstmal OK. Mein Setting reingehauen. Kurz gespielt. System aus. System an und bäm.

Dann Treiber 20.4.1 das gleiche Spiel. Und siehe da es passt wieder. Klar über das MPT ist dann alles eh gelocked. Aber ich will verstehen was da auf einmal krum geht. Ich gestehe ich habe hier drei Radeon VII rumfliegen. Eine ist für eine Ahnengallerie, Wo so einige ungenutzte Siliziumbaby´s weilen. Und nur bei den VII´ern dieses Hick Hack.

Ich werd mal Windoof untersuchen. Kann ja nur Softwareseitig sein....


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> hättest Dir jetzt da nicht so die Mühe machen brauchen.



Naja, mich hat's schlicht interessiert und ich war neugierig ob ich was auffälliges finde.


----------



## Methusalem (1. Juni 2020)

Mal wieder ein kleines Treiber-Feedback von mir:

Wie mit allen Treibern davor keine Probleme , mit Ausnahme vielleicht des Releasetreibers und ein, zwei Treibern danach, die "vergessen" haben, erstellte Profile auch nach einem Neustart zu laden. Keine wirklich schlimmen Sachen also.

Alles funktioniert einwandfrei, ob Tools oder Anwendungen gleich welcher Art, also auch Spiele, nichts, was da irgendwie stört.


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt einen Verdächtigen gefunden. Und zwar eigentlich ganz simpel. Irgendwie hat Windows gleich mehrere Einträge bzw. Karten in der Registry gehabt. Woher die wohl kommen mögen? Da bei jedem Wechsel immer alles sauber gemacht wurde. Und seitdem die VII´er im Haus sind hat der Rechner auch keine andere Karte gesehen.
Gestern beim Hin und her wechseln der Karten gab es ja jedesmal einen Cleaninstall.

Also nochmal eben Windows neu, geht ja schnell, da allein auf der M.2 für eben genau diese Fälle. Dann den Treiber nochmal neu drauf. Sowie noch mal den 20.4.2 und den 20.5.1 versucht. Und siehe da, nun passt wieder alles. 

Da hätte ich auch früher drauf kommen können. Aber da anfangs alles toll war hatte ich danach nun nicht mehr geschaut. Da hab ich wohl irgendwo was verdaddelt.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juni 2020)

Muss man erstmal darauf kommen... ich wäre es nicht. 

btw. Schau mal welche Nummer dein post hat! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn man bedenkt das der Turingthread nicht mal 5k hat ist das schon eine erstaunliche Zahl für so eine Randerscheinung wie die VII.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Juni 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das der Turingthread nicht mal 5k hat ist das schon eine erstaunliche Zahl für so eine Randerscheinung wie die VII.



könnte man aber auch negativ sehen xD


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> könnte man aber auch negativ sehen xD



Stimmt schon


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juni 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Muss man erstmal darauf kommen... ich wäre es nicht.
> 
> btw. Schau mal welche Nummer dein post hat! Glückwunsch!



Ui, dann gibt es heute noch einen Kurzen...  Bähhh ich wo ich nie was mit Prozenten trinke  



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das der Turingthread nicht mal 5k hat ist das schon eine erstaunliche Zahl für so eine Randerscheinung wie die VII.





RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> könnte man aber auch negativ sehen xD



Nee, sehe ich nicht so,    die Grünen können halt nix tweaken an den Dingern...   Duck und wech...


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juni 2020)

Sorry, hier war ein Doppelpost.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> könnte man aber auch negativ sehen xD


Warum? Meiner Meinung nach (ja, das kann man auch ausschreiben) könnte man das nur, wenn ein Großteil der posts von Problemen handeln würden, so aber nicht. 
Oder übersehe ich etwas?
Nvidia hat mehr als doppelt so viel Marktanteil. Turing hat Pascal und vor allem alles was davor kam, zum Großteil abgelöst. Dennoch hat der turing-thread der sämtliche turings beinhaltet, weniger posts als ein einziges Nischenprodukt bei der Konkurrenz mit deutlich weniger Marktdurchdringung.
Das finde ich zumindest beeindruckend.

Im Navithread gab es eine Zeitlang viele posts zum Thema Treiberprobleme. Das hat etliche Seiten gefüllt, waren aber letztlich keine 50 User die tatsächlich Probleme hatten. Fast immer war das Problem beispielsweise ein veralteter Chipsatztreiber, weshalb logischer Weise auch das Gefühl aufkam dass ältere Adrenalinversionen besser liefen (klar dass ein neues Gerät auf altem Chipsatz mal Ärger machen kann). Oder es wurde wild Einstellungen kombiniert welche Bildruckeln erst aktiv erzwungen haben, oder es lag am instabilen OC des Systems, worauf Adrenalin empfindlich reagiert hat. Die meisten posts jedoch kamen bei der Diskussion zusammen ob es denn überhaupt am Treiber lag. Also im Endeffekt waren die Probleme gar nicht so groß, wirkten aber viel größer. 
Schön war das an dem Typen zu sehen der direkt im ersten Problem schrieb, dass er wohl auch von den "ganzen schon lange vorhandenen Problemen" betroffen wäre. Seine Quelle war eine shopseite bei der von 14 verschiedenen Navi-Modellen genau eines negative Bewertungen hatte und von diesen 14 Bewertungen waren genau zwei Aussagen fundiert. Alle anderen hatten direkt ein Austauschmodell bekommen dass fehlerfrei war.
Der Ton macht bekanntlich die Musik.

Hier, in diesem thread waren an Problemen doch eher weniger Fälle. Das meiste war tweaking. Also wenn jemand beispielsweise nicht das gleichermaßen Tiefe uv hinbekommen wie andere ohne dabei Instabilitäten zu bekommen, dann ist das kein Problem. Das ist chiplotto, voll normal und reiner Luxuswunsch.

All das betrachtet, machen die Seven und dieser thread hier doch eine ordentliche Figur.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Juni 2020)

glaub du hast meinen Post viel zu ernst genommen xD

aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne gabs in der Anfangszeit recht viele Probleme


und wie Bariphone schon schrebe hats sichlich auch viel mit Tweaken zu tun (gerade wegen SPPT und dann MPT)

und ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass Radeon Besitzer irgendwie schreibfreudiger sind als Geforce Besitzer xD


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juni 2020)

Das Radeon Besitzer mehr Austausch betreiben liegt zum einen halt daran, dass man an Radeons auch tweaken kann. Bei Nvidia geht das in der Form leider nicht, was schade ist. Zeigt aber auch dass die Chips sicher am Limit des Optimums laufen. Was ja nicht schlecht ist. Außer man lötet wie bei Pascal an den Shund´s rum.

Ich glaube das ist der eigentliche Grund. Außerdem sind wir ja auch stark an der Technik, und da ist zum Beispiel Vega10/20 ein hervorragendes Spielzeug, interessiert. 

Ich daddel gerne, aber tweaken und basteln und machen und tun ist für mich immer noch das allergrößte. Auch wenn ich mittlerweile einen ganzen raum voller Mainboards, Grafikkarten, Prozessoren  und Lüfter und Zeugs habe. Man kann es halt nicht lassen, und sich schon gar nicht von irgendetwas trennen.

Ich glaube das macht seit eh und je Nutzer von AMD aus. Sie sind nicht so beschnitten und deswegen friemeln die auch an allem rum.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> glaub du hast meinen Post viel zu ernst genommen xD
> 
> aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne gabs in der Anfangszeit recht viele Probleme
> 
> ...


Also falls das falsch rüber kommt, mein post ist nicht als kritisch gegenüber deinem zu sehen, sondern eher als Ergänzung / Anmerkung.
Den deinigen hab ich jedenfalls als neutral aufgefasst mit einer Spur Humor und wollte meinen Senf zum Thema geben. 

Was das mit der Schreibfreudigkeit angeht... Ich habe ein Talent dafür, wenn ich mich kurz fasse, mich so auszudrücken dass ich falsch verstanden werden kann und das nutzt der ein oder andere gern für seine Selbstdarstellung. Damit klarer wird was ich sagen will, schreibe ich einfach etwas mehr.
Das lesen dauert ja nur unmerklich länger.


----------



## BlackBestie (5. Juni 2020)

Ein kleines Zwischen Fazit nach ca. einer Woche mit dem Treiber 20.5.1
Bisher läuft alles reibungslos bis auf mein geliebtes Problemkind CoD MW.

Hier ein paar auffällige (positive sowie negative) Vergleichswerte zwischen den Treibern 19.12.1 und den 20.5.1 die ich ermittelt habe.
Meine VII läuft aktuell auf 1900Mhz + 1200MHz bei 1018mV

RotTR 1440p Sehr Hoch + TAA

19.12.1  = 115 FPS
20.5.1    = 118 FPS

World War Z 1440p Ultra

19.12.1  = 143 FPS
20.5.1    = 149 FPS

World War Z 1080p Ultra

19.12.1  = 203 FPS
20.5.1    = 187 FPS

Formel 1 2019 1080p Ultra

19.12.1  = 171 FPS
20.5.1    = 167 FPS

Metro Exodus 4k Ultra

19.12.1  = 38 FPS
20.5.1    = 40 FPS

SotTR 1440p Ultra Hoch

19.12.1  = 49 FPS
20.5.1    = 51 FPS

3DMark Firestrike Extreme (Gesamtpunkte)

19.12.1  = 12935
20.5.1    = 13116

VRMARK Orange

19.12.1  = 11060
20.5.1    = 10896

Was auffällt ist, das in 1080p eher mit Verlusten zu rechnen ist ..... wobei sich die Leistung in 1440p und 4k gleich bleibt bzw leicht verbessert wird.


Edit: Achja eine Sache ist doch noch krum am Treiber.
2 Mal Profil laden, damit die eingestellte Lüfterkurve richtig ist. (Stört mich aber mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich, da ich das Profil nicht so häufig ändere)


----------



## Bariphone (5. Juni 2020)

Beobachtungen kann ich so bestätigen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Nutze als Alltagssetting eigentlich ziemlich das gleiche wie Du, bis auf dass meine VII hier mit 1005mV auskommt. Läuft zwar auch mit 995mV aber man merkt das da schon etwas Leistung fehlt und somit würde es sicher irgendwann mal abstürzen.


----------



## Eyren (5. Juni 2020)

Hmm ich durfte mal geschmeidig 20mV drauflegen damit meine Settings im 20.5.1 sauber laufen.

Vorher hatte ich 1800MHz/1000MHz@981mV mit -20% Powertarget.

Nun brauche ich für die selben Einstellungen 1000mV. 

Finde ich wirklich ärgerlich.


----------



## luck1921 (6. Juni 2020)

Bin aufgrund eurer positiven Rückmeldungen heute auf 20.5.1 umgestiegen, von 19.12.1.
Nach ca. ner Stunde ingame wieder das alte Problem mit kompletten Blackscreen und dass er sich nach 10 Sek. fängt und beide Bildschirme wieder aktiv sind. Blackscreen bei dem PC neugestartet werden musste, hatte ich jetzt noch nicht..

Neulich hatte jemand hier im Forum berichtet, dass er WIN neu installieren wollte um zu schauen, ob mit cleaner Win-Installation das Problem nicht mehr auftritt. Hat jemand in Erinnerung, ob das was gebracht hatte in diesem Fall?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juni 2020)

So richtig rund scheint der neue Treiber nicht zu sein.


----------



## Bariphone (7. Juni 2020)

nee, so ganz happy bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Eyren (7. Juni 2020)

Hmm bis auf die höhere Spannung bin ich sogar glücklich.

Overlay funktioniert bei meinen Spielen wunderbar, keine Crashs, kein zurücksetzen des Treiber nach Neustart, etc.

Nur diese Spannung wurmt mich...... 20mV einfach so wegen dem Treiber.  Was mich stutzig gemacht hat das ich sonst keinen lese der mehr Spannung braucht. Dachte schon das mein Chip langsam den Geist aufgibt weil ich ihn ja doch ab und zu mal gequält habe.....

Aber mit älteren Treibern läuft 981mV wieder sauber in den Spielen/Benchmarks durch.

Alles bisschen seltsam was AMD da manchmal bastelt.


----------



## Bariphone (7. Juni 2020)

Das kann schon gut sein. Seit ich das  Thema mit den erhöhten Spannungen nach Neustart hatte bin ich auch nur mehr am ausloten für mein ECO Setting. Mit den alten Settings will das so richtig stabil nicht mehr sein. Vielleicht wird die Karte mit dem neuen besser, oder anders ausgelastet. Wer weiß


----------



## BladeTNT (7. Juni 2020)

Kennt ihr eigentlich schon von Igor das neue MPT? Wo man auch die Spannungs Curve bearbeiten kann und laut Artikel zzgl Bios Flashen und so?
Falls das wer mal übersehen hat.  Frage ist nur wäre es auch für die VII sinvoll zu Flashen?
Es soll ja dann das Problem lösen das man ohne MPT das 1620Mhz beim OC beheben soll.
Extrem tricky und Spannung pur: Wir erweitern AMDs Curve Editor mit dem neuen MorePowerTool! | Seite 2 | igor sLAB


----------



## DARPA (7. Juni 2020)

Ich nehme eigentlich jeden neuen Treiber mit und merke gar keinen Unterschied ^^ Karte läuft einfach


----------



## luck1921 (15. Juni 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich nehme eigentlich jeden neuen Treiber mit und merke gar keinen Unterschied ^^ Karte läuft einfach



Du Glücklicher..

Habe die Gelegenheit genutzt meine alte SSD gegen ne M2 zu tauschen um anschließend WIN komplett neu aufzusetzen. Was soll ich sagen, seit Samstag (insgesamt ca. 8h ingame) keine Blackscreens mehr (mit 20.4.2)..
Dass das aber eigtl nicht die Lösung sein kann, brauch ich glaube nicht erwähnen


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich schon von Igor das neue MPT? Wo man auch die Spannungs Curve bearbeiten kann und laut Artikel zzgl Bios Flashen und so?
> Falls das wer mal übersehen hat.  Frage ist nur wäre es auch für die VII sinvoll zu Flashen?
> Es soll ja dann das Problem lösen das man ohne MPT das 1620Mhz beim OC beheben soll.
> Extrem tricky und Spannung pur: Wir erweitern AMDs Curve Editor mit dem neuen MorePowerTool! | Seite 2 | igor sLAB



Ich hab das auf meiner Navi genutzt, hat sehr gut geklappt. Es kommt noch für Navi ein vernünftiger Timingeditor für den Speicher sowie ein Voltage Offset.


----------



## JSXShadow (16. Juni 2020)

Puh, moin Leute! Ich schaue auch mal wieder herein, die VII ist im näheren Freundeskreis geblieben, also wenn was getestet werden muss, kann ich das noch immer machen.

Ich sehe, dass mein gutes, altes Blackscreen Problem noch immer auftritt...das ist ja fast schon lächerlich. Keine Ahnung was AMD mit den Treibern baut. Ggf. hätten die einfach zurückrudern sollen und die alten Treiber fortsetzen sollen. Naja, Nvidia ist aber auch nicht viel besser und ich glaube ich weiß warum.

Treten bei Euch die Probleme auf und ihr habt zufällig 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Refreshrate und vlt noch obendrauf unterschiedliche Auflösungen? Also wie bei mir WQHD/155hz und 4k/60Hz? Da ich ab und an relativ ähnliche Probleme auch mit der 2080Ti hatte (keine Blackscreens, dafür FPS-Drops und Lags, Flimmern und vieles mehr!) und diese alle auf magische Art und Weise verschwinden, wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist (egal welcher), würde ich fast darauf tippen, dass es ein generelles Problem in solchen Konfigurationen ist. Würde auch erklären, warum es nicht bei allen auftritt. Mit der Nvidia wurde es mit Windows 10 2004 etwas besser und auch mit Edge als Browser statt Chrome. Mein Kumpel, der nun die VII hat, hat jeweils einen WQHD 144 hz und einen WQHD 165hz und hatte auch Probleme. Als er dann das OC vom 2ten Moni entfernte und dort nun auch 144 Hz betreibt - keine Probleme mehr. Vielleicht hilft das ja jemanden!


----------



## BlackBestie (16. Juni 2020)

Seit dem ich Windows 10 neu installiert habe + die Treiber für AMD Chipsatz und Grafikkarte ausschließlich nur noch mit 
komplett deaktivierten Security Suite während De- und Installation (in meinen Fall Bitdefender) habe ich keine Abstürze oder Blackscreens mehr gehabt.

Ich habe einen 60Hz Monitor und einen 144Hz Monitor bei mir dran.
Windows 10 - 2004
Mainboard habe ich updated auf die neueste Biosversion mit Agesa 1.0.0.6
Treiber sind:
20.5.1 und der neueste B450 Chipsatz-Treiber.

Spannung verstellt sich nur ab und an also ganz selten irgendwie... eingestellt ist 1000mV und der hatte 2 mal schon auf 1168mV automatisch nach dem PC hochfahren gestellt ....
Takt und alles andere war so wie es soll.

Selbst CoD MW läuft seit paar Tagen wie es soll.

also bisher bin ich zufrieden wenn ich das mit vorher vergleiche.


----------



## BladeTNT (17. Juni 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Spannung verstellt sich nur ab und an also ganz selten irgendwie... eingestellt ist 1000mV und der hatte 2 mal schon auf 1168mV automatisch nach dem PC hochfahren gestellt ....
> Takt und alles andere war so wie es soll.
> 
> 
> also bisher bin ich zufrieden wenn ich das mit vorher vergleiche.



Bei mir verstellt sich die Spannung auch seit Tagen nicht mehr.
Habe zwar mit MPT die max Spannung geändert aber dennoch, geht nicht mehr über die Lienie, keine Blackscreens oder abstürze.
Nur das bekannte Ton & Desktop Tearing Problem kommt zwischendurch noch aber sonst bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Juni 2020)

Was denkt Ihr hierüber  Leute? Fake or NoFake? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juni 2020)

Wo haste die Bilder denn her? Persönlich denke ich, dass sind fakes.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Juni 2020)

Quelle ist Moore´s Law is Dead.  
Mir selbst erscheint es für einen Fake tatsächlich etwas zu gut umgesetzt.
Viele Details passen auf den Folien und dass es Witcher 3 anstatt The Witcher 3 heißt, oder auch Red Dead Redemption anstatt Red Dead Redemption 2 identifiziert es für mich jetzt noch nicht maßgeblich als Fake.
Bzgl. fehlender Copyright Signs hinter den Spielen muss man auch sagen, dass es das bei AMD schon mit, aber genauso auch ohne auf vergleichbaren Slides gegeben hat, s.Anhang.
Im Hinblick auf das äußere Erscheinungsbild, was nahezu exakt der 5700-Referenz + Vega Liquid-Cooler entspricht könnte man sich schönreden, dass es eben nur die 6900 ist, und keine 6950  

In den Kommentaren der heutigen PCGH-News zur Radeon Pro 5600M   hab ich die Slides auch gepostet. Falls da drüben wer mitlesen will. .


----------



## arthur95 (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich habe immer noch Probleme mit dem 19.4.2. Habe letztes BFV gespielt! Ging für Stunden super, dann gabs mal auf einmal kleine Ruckler mit Tonausetzer (man konnte die provozieren indem man ins Ingame Menü wechselte) wsl. auf Lastunterschiede zurückzuführen. Auf einmal gabs dann einen Blackscreen und das System startet neu. 

Hab ihr auch noch ähnliche Probleme

Win10 1909,
19.4.2


----------



## BlackBestie (17. Juni 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr hierüber  Leute? Fake or NoFake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zum 3 Bild hat Igor schon in einen Video was gesagt.... = FAKE

sieht aus wie eine Vega und der Radeon Schriftzug passt nicht. (auf der Karte alter Style und beim Karten Namen rechts oben ist der neue Style)




arthur95 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe immer noch Probleme mit dem 19.4.2. Habe letztes BFV gespielt! Ging für Stunden super, dann gabs mal auf einmal kleine Ruckler mit Tonausetzer (man konnte die provozieren indem man ins Ingame Menü wechselte) wsl. auf Lastunterschiede zurückzuführen. Auf einmal gabs dann einen Blackscreen und das System startet neu.
> 
> Hab ihr auch noch ähnliche Probleme
> 
> ...



Hast du mal einen neueren Treiber versucht?
19.4.2 ist ja schon 1 Jahr und 2 Monate alt.
Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben benutze ich den aktuellen 20.5.1 und dieser läuft bei mir unter anderen auch bei Battlefield V stabil.

Windows 10 ist bei mir aber auch uptodate auf 2004 und Mainboard Bios steht auch mittlerweile auf der aktuellen 1.0.0.6 Agesa BETA


----------



## arthur95 (17. Juni 2020)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> zum 3 Bild hat Igor schon in einen Video was gesagt.... = FAKE
> 
> sieht aus wie eine Vega und der Radeon Schriftzug passt nicht. (auf der Karte alter Style und beim Karten Namen rechts oben ist der neue Style)
> 
> ...



sorry ich nutze eh 20.4.2 Verschrieben !!!! haha

Ok, dann probiere ich mal 20.5.1

Hatte mit den letzten auch (20.2.2) keine Probleme in BFV aber bei Anwendungen mit Hardware-Beschleunigung bekam ich nach einer Zeit immer System hangs und Blackscreens die nur mit Reboot zu lösen waren!


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Juni 2020)

Zockste BF V mit der Dx12 Api?
Könntest dir ingame auf jeden Fall mal per Konsole den Performance Graph für CPU und GPU einblenden lassen
PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1
Vielleicht lässt das irgendwelche Rückschlüsse zu, besonders auch zum Verhalten deines 7700K.
Würde ansonsten empfehlen mal auf den 20.5.1 Treiber zu wechseln und die Karte@Stock-Settings zu betreiben, um hier vorübergehend etwaige Fehlerquellen auszuschließen.
Ansonsten auch RAM und RAM-Controller mal innerhalb der Specs betreiben. Da greift das Game ja ziemlich ordentlich drauf zu.

Einen wahnwitzigen Performanceboost erhältst du in dem Game ansonsten  durch Reduzierung des PostProcessings auf niedrig, und Beleuchtung + Effekte auf Hoch.
Alles andere easy Ultra.


----------



## arthur95 (17. Juni 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Zockste BF V mit der Dx12 Api?
> Könntest dir ingame auf jeden Fall mal per Konsole den Performance Graph für CPU und GPU einblenden lassen
> PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1
> Vielleicht lässt das irgendwelche Rückschlüsse zu, besonders auch zum Verhalten deines 7700K.
> ...



Nutze die Karte eh momentan mit Stock settings (mit R9 3900x)

also was ist eure Erfahrung! Ist der 20.4.2 oder der neue 20.5.1 der bessere Treiber?


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Juni 2020)

Für die AM4-Plattform kam vor knapp zwei Wochen auch ein neuer Chipsatztreiber raus.
Den vllt dann auch direkt mal mitaktualisieren.
Wie betreibst du deine 3900X Plattform sonst im Detail?

Edit: Für mich ist der 20.5.1 der bedeutend bessere, auch wenn ich ReLive damit nicht ans Fliegen bekomme


----------



## arthur95 (17. Juni 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Für die AM4-Plattform kam vor knapp zwei Wochen auch ein neuer Chipsatztreiber raus.
> Den vllt dann auch direkt mal mitaktualisieren.
> Wie betreibst du deine 3900X Plattform sonst im Detail?



mit MSI X470 Gaming Pro Max, und 32gb DDR4 Corsair Venegance (CL15-17-17-35) gekühlt mit einer EKWB Wasserkühlung 360er Radiator. Im Moment aber alles Stock um den Fehler zu finden!


----------



## BlackBestie (17. Juni 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Nutze die Karte eh momentan mit Stock settings (mit R9 3900x)
> 
> also was ist eure Erfahrung! Ist der 20.4.2 oder der neue 20.5.1 der bessere Treiber?



Für mich ist der 20.5.1 bisher der einzige 20er Treiber der bisher ohne Blackscreens auskommt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr hierüber  Leute? Fake or NoFake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fake, Daten kommen zu früh für einen Launch im September. Das würde keiner machen.


----------



## arthur95 (19. Juni 2020)

Also meine Karte ist nicht mal mit 20.5.1 stabil. Trotz Stock-Werte und mehrmaliger Neuistallation kommt es im Desktop zu Blackscreens und in Spiele zu Ton+Bild-Rucklern  (scheint so als würde die GPU zu wenig Spannung bekommen) und anschließend Blackscreen. Einzige Lösung dabei ist "Abstechen". Normales Herunterfahren funtkioniert zwar, Bildschirm ist zwar schwarz, aber der Rest dreht fröhlich weiter!

Bin jetzt an den Punkt, dass ich die Karte zur Überprüfung einschicke! Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstelle, dass es AMD nicht packt Probleme einiger Radeon User bis jetzt (Mitte Juni) in den Griff zu kriegen!
Ich hoffe auf eine Austauschkarte, die diese Verhalten nicht zeigt (es soll ja welche geben die nie Probleme mit den Treibern haben.
Das kann ich sogar bestätigen, habe 2x Vega 64 und eine Vega 56 und keine macht Probleme, in keiner der neuen Treiber!


----------



## BladeTNT (19. Juni 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Also meine Karte ist nicht mal mit 20.5.1 stabil. Trotz Stock-Werte !



Versuch mal meine Settings nach zu machen.
Meine Karte ist oft schon ne krücke aber habe keine Blackscreens mehr gehabt trotz OC!
20.5.1 Treiber wurde einfach drüber installiert zum vorherigen 20.4.2 

Ausser das der Ton mal kratzen "kann" oder öfter mal leiser wird oder Desktop flackert ist soweit alles ok.
Die Probleme hatte ich eigentlich schon immer mit der VII gehabt.


----------



## BlackBestie (30. Juni 2020)

Hi Leute,

wollte euch meine gesammelten Daten (Benches) mit meiner Radeon VII auch im Vergleich zur meiner "alten" Vega 56 zeigen. 
Auch wenn ich nicht grad ein Profi im Videoschnitt bin, dacht ich mir, das ein Video bei all den Daten ganz gut sei.
Habe soweit mir einfiel auch alle Daten (u.a. Takt & Spannung) in der Beschreibung gepackt.
Vielleicht gib´s ja den ein oder anderen, der die Daten zum Vergleich gebrauchen kann.
Hier einmal der Link zum VID: YouTube

Edit: Hatte die Spannungen eingetragen aber nicht gespeichert .... habe die nun nochmal hinzugefügt.


----------



## Bariphone (30. Juni 2020)

Spannungen sind zwar keine dabei. Aber trotzdem ganz gut. Steckt auf jeden Fall ne Menge Arbeit drin.


@ BlackBestie

Danke. Interessant zu sehen, so tief kommt keine meiner VII meine beste schafft 1800Mhz bei 970mV.
Ist aber mit dem Stockkühler bei max 93°C Hotspot mit 2100rpm. Da bin ich zufrieden mit.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2020)

Super Video


----------



## BlackBestie (30. Juni 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> @ BlackBestie
> 
> Danke. Interessant zu sehen, so tief kommt keine meiner VII meine beste schafft 1800Mhz bei 970mV.
> Ist aber mit dem Stockkühler bei max 93°C Hotspot mit 2100rpm. Da bin ich zufrieden mit.



hmm.. ich denke, das 935mV bei 1730 MHz ok ist .... mit 1800 MHz brauche ich natürlich auch ein bissel mehr. (ca. 980mV was ich aber bisher nicht ausgiebig getestet habe)


----------



## JSXShadow (1. Juli 2020)

Nettes Video! Gefällt mir gut. Da komm ich gleich ins Schwelgen von meiner OG VII von damals...932mV @Stock (1800MHz mit 1250Mhz HBM). Ja, der Tod der Karte hat mir eine Menge Geld gespart, traurig bin ich trotzdem noch. Das war DER golden Chip...und dann so ein unrühmliches Ende 

Noch keine VII bis dato gesehen die mit dem Stock-Kühler auch nur ansantzweiße das Leistungsniveau meiner alten VII erreicht hätte. Schade, schade 

PS: Die Reue über den Verkauf der VII und kauf der 2080TI wird immer größer, da ich aktuell nichts spiele was auch nur ansatzweiße die Leistung bräuchte und sowohl die Ti als auch die VII meinen Fernseher nicht mit 4k mit 100Hz befeuern können, aka muss ich eh auf Big Navi oder 3080Ti warten QQ. Ich schieb die Schuld auf die Treiber! Wie ist da eigentlich der aktuelle Stand, läufts jetzt?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2020)

> Wie ist da eigentlich der aktuelle Stand, läufts jetzt?


Läuft.


----------



## BlackBestie (2. Juli 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wie ist da eigentlich der aktuelle Stand, läufts jetzt?



20.5.1 läuft wunderbar


----------



## BladeTNT (2. Juli 2020)

Jap der 20.5.1 läuft echt gut,  OC mit Stock mv läuft. Mv verstellt sich auch nicht von alleine mehr.
Bisher der beste für mich


----------



## Bariphone (2. Juli 2020)

also nachdem ich die Radeontreiber neu gemacht habe, also cleaninstall funzt der Prima


----------



## JSXShadow (2. Juli 2020)

Ach, das freut mich zu hören. Ich vermisse meine VII, aber das war ja zu erwarten  Ungeduldige werden eben bestraft 

Aber gut, dass nun alles läuft. Denke auch das eigene GPU-Scheduling was jetzt mehr und mehr kommt sollte auch einiges helfen. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auf die VII auswirkt, bei der immensen Rohleistung, könnte das was werden


----------



## Bariphone (3. Juli 2020)

Warum hast Du sie denn nur weg? Alleine wegen dem tollen Chip hätte ich sie nie weggetan. Es dürfte ja noch ein paar geben, aber di ePreise sind wieder salzig. Ich hab meine um 500€ geschossen. Da hab ich gleich drei Stück bestellt.


----------



## BladeTNT (5. Juli 2020)

Also habe noch mal Metro Exodus (DLC) gezockt, irgendwie wird da meine Seven echt über 100° heiss. hmm evtl doch mal neue Paste kaufen?


----------



## JSXShadow (6. Juli 2020)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Also habe noch mal Metro Exodus (DLC) gezockt, irgendwie wird da meine Seven echt über 100° heiss. hmm evtl doch mal neue Paste kaufen?



Manche Spiele lasten die Karte halt richtig hart aus. Wenn es nur in diesem Spiel ist, dann wirst du mit Paste wohl nicht viel erreichen! kann aber noch immer die NT-H2 von Noctua empfehlen 

@Bariphone Meine VII ist an meinen besten Kumpel für günstig Geld gegangen. Der hatte vorher ne 1070Ti und hat sich gefreut. Vorteil ist, wenn er dann irgendwann die VII ablöst, dann wandert die für nen fuffie oder so wieder zu mir zurück und kommt in die Vitrine oder in den zweiten PC  Ganz gehen lassen würde ich die VII dann doch nicht


----------



## sifusanders (9. Juli 2020)

AMD RADEON ADRENALIN 20.7.1


Neuer Treiber:

Support For

    Disintegration&#8482;
    AMD Bug Report Tool(1)
        The AMD Bug Report Tool is a new and easy way to report issues directly to us. Simply fill in the form and send the report in. The tool will automatically capture system details for you, giving our development teams the necessary information to identify and resolve issues in future software releases.

Fixed Issues

    Some game titles may experience hitching or stutter when Instant Replay is enabled on Radeon RX 5000 series system configurations.
    Radeon RX Vega Series and Radeon VII graphics products may experience performance drops when Performance Metrics Overlay is open while a game is running.
    An error message may sometimes be displayed instead of your stream preview when switching between tabs in Radeon Software while streaming.
    Custom fan and clock tuning may sometimes reset to default when changes are applied in the Radeon Performance Tuning tab.
    Custom tuning profiles may fail to load or apply correctly after some system boots.
    Display resolution may fail to stretch to full panel when the display scaling feature is enabled for Counter-Strike&#8482;: Global Offensive.
    The game compatibility tab in Radeon Software may sometimes show incorrect GPU information for populated games.
    An error message indicating &#8220;Oops something went wrong&#8221; may sometimes appear when clicking on the game compatibility tab.
    Valorant&#8482; may be detected or listed incorrectly as League of Legends&#8482; in the gaming tab in Radeon Software.
    Microsoft&#8482; Teams may experience an intermittent TDR when performing screen sharing on some APU system configurations.
    Saints Row&#8482;: The Third Remastered may experience a system crash or hang when changing display mode.
    DOTA2&#8482; may experience frame drops when Radeon Chill is enabled and the system is left idle for a short period of time.
    Invoking Radeon Overlay may cause stuttering in playback content when using the Netflix&#8482; Windows® store application.
    Deus Ex: Mankind Divided&#8482; may experience an application crash or hang when loading into some train stations.
    Fan speed may report as zero when GPU-Z is running alongside a 3D application.
    The toast messages for some features such as Instant Replay, Instant GIF and Radeon Replay are not correctly showing when Record Desktop is set to off.
    Radeon Software Install now provides an error message when a user attempts to install unsupported hardware.
    Some AMD Ryzen&#8482; 3 2200U Mobile Processor with Radeon&#8482; Vega 3 Graphic system configurations may experience a system hang or long boot time when upgrading from previous Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition releases.
    DOOM Eternal&#8482; may experience intermittent corruption on Radeon RX 5600 series graphics products.
    DOOM Eternal&#8482; may experience a system hang when HDR and Radeon Overlay are enabled.
    Some hardware accelerated Chrome&#8482; content leveraging VP9 playback may experience corruption on DisplayPort&#8482; connected displays.
    Grass or water corruption may be visible in Final Fantasy&#8482; XV after extended periods of gameplay.
    Radeon Software may fail to generate a profile for League of Legends&#8482; in the gaming tab.
    Radeon Software&#8217;s in-game overlay may fail to appear or may cut off when invoked on 4K display, while the desktop resolution is set to 4K and a game is running with a resolution set to 1080p.
    After using the DirectML Media Filters in Radeon Software, graphics memory may no longer report accurately in Radeon Software performance section or may report still in use.
    Enabling Radeon Image Sharpening may cause colors to appear washed out when HDR is enabled.

Known Issues

    Performance Tuning Profiles saved from previous Radeon Software releases will no longer be compatible with Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.7.1 and onward.
    Launching VR applications using the Oculus Rift&#8482; headset may cause corruption or a system hang on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
    Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround.
    Performance Metrics Overlay and the Performance Tuning tab incorrectly report higher than expected idle clock speeds on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products. Performance and power consumption are not impacted by this incorrect reporting.
    With HDR enabled, Windows® desktop may experience flickering, and performing a task switch while in a game may cause colors to become washed out or over saturated.
    YouTube playback may become frozen with Microsoft® Edge player and Chrome&#8482; when played on an extended display on some AMD Ryzen&#8482; 7 3000 series and AMD Ryzen&#8482; 4000 series APU system configurations.
    Banners in Radeon Software may sometimes fail to show, and navigation buttons for those banners may fail to work.
    Modifying the HDMI Scaling slider may cause FPS to become locked to 30.
    Previews for video content on Netflix® using Microsoft® Edge browser may fail to load or appear black.
    AMD is investigating isolated reports of intermittent system hangs while exiting system sleep on some AMD Ryzen&#8482; 3000 Series Mobile Processors with Radeon&#8482; Graphics. 
    AMD will continue to monitor and investigate any new reports of black screen or system hang issues during extended periods of gameplay closely. Users are encouraged to use the new Bug Reporting Tool for any issues they may encounter.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Juli 2020)

Hab gerade testweise ne 5500XT ins System gekloppt, guck ich in den Adrenalin und  seh auch 20.7.1 ??   
Sind ja ein paar Sächelchen gefixt worden.   Hoffentlich funzt mein ReLive damit wieder^^

edit: Läuft soweit alles und das Bug Report Tool sieht auch ganz vernünftig aus.


----------



## Sinans2 (11. Juli 2020)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Nettes Video! Gefällt mir gut. Da komm ich gleich ins Schwelgen von meiner OG VII von damals...932mV @Stock (1800MHz mit 1250Mhz HBM). Ja, der Tod der Karte hat mir eine Menge Geld gespart, traurig bin ich trotzdem noch. Das war DER golden Chip...und dann so ein unrühmliches Ende
> 
> Noch keine VII bis dato gesehen die mit dem Stock-Kühler auch nur ansantzweiße das Leistungsniveau meiner alten VII erreicht hätte. Schade, schade
> 
> PS: Die Reue über den Verkauf der VII und kauf der 2080TI wird immer größer, da ich aktuell nichts spiele was auch nur ansatzweiße die Leistung bräuchte und sowohl die Ti als auch die VII meinen Fernseher nicht mit 4k mit 100Hz befeuern können, aka muss ich eh auf Big Navi oder 3080Ti warten QQ. Ich schieb die Schuld auf die Treiber! Wie ist da eigentlich der aktuelle Stand, läufts jetzt?





ich erinnere mich auch noch daran. Hab damals immer mitgelesen. Ich les ja hier auch immer wieder zwischendurch mal still und heimlich ein wenig mit. Deine lief wenn ich mich richtig erinnere richtig gut. Das war doch wegen dem Alphacool kühler mit den falschen maßen gewesen, wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere oder? Wo doch alphacool/aquatuning auch Ewigkeiten gebraucht hat mit der rückabwicklung. 
RIP auf jeden fall.

Edit:
oder ich verwechsle das hier grade mit einem der anderen Freunde hier im Bereich. :S
Bei einem von uns hier gab es auf jeden fall damals
das Problem mit dem schlecht vermessenen wasserkühler der dann die GPU gekillt hat.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2020)

Du erinnerst dich richtig, Shadow hatte das beste mir bekannte Exemplar und wolltedasTeildann mit dem AC unter Wasser setzen...


----------



## BladeTNT (15. Juli 2020)

20.7.2 Treiber auch da 

Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.7.2 Highlights
Support For

     Death Stranding&#8482;
        With the high preset on the Radeon&#8482; RX 5700 XT, achieve up to 8% better performance playing Death Stranding with Radeon&#8482; Software Adrenalin 2020 edition 20.7.2 than with Radeon&#8482; Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.5.1. RS-337
    F1 2020&#8482;
        With the ultra-high preset on the Radeon&#8482; RX 5700 XT, achieve up to 5% better performance playing F1® 2020 with Radeon&#8482; Software Adrenalin 2020 edition 20.7.2 than with Radeon&#8482; Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.7.1 Hyper Scape&#8482; Open Beta. RS-336
    Hyper Scape&#8482; Open Beta

Fixed Issues

    Launching VR applications using the Oculus Rift&#8482; headset may cause corruption or a system hang on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
    AMD Bug Report Tool may fail to load the available application lists and does not time out when failing to load.
    Previews for video content on Netflix® using Microsoft® Edge browser may fail to load or appear black.
    Wallpaper Engine or system folders may sometimes be detected as a game by Radeon Settings game manager.
    Valorant&#8482; fails to launch from Radeon Software Home screen or Gaming tab.
    Hyper Scape&#8482; may experience an intermittent game crash or hang on Windows®7 system configurations.


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. Juli 2020)

Auch gerade installieret


----------



## eiernacken1983 (17. Juli 2020)

So, hier mal wieder ne Wortmeldung von mir. Ich hatte vor Monaten mal einen Umbau einer VII auf Gaussmod angekündigt. Hat vor ein paar Wochen auch geklappt. Nun möchte ich mal berichten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umbau hat gut geklappt. Der von der Slotblende weiter entfernte Lüfter ist etwas fummelig, da es dort nur wenig Auflagefläche für das Klettband gibt. Aber das Zeugs von 3M hat eine große Klebekraft, so dass der Lüfter auch locker hält.

Intention war ja, die obere VII meines MilkyWay@home-Crunchrechners temperaturmäßig zu entlasten. Das hat insofern nicht funktioniert, da ich mir mit Ghetto-Mod aufgrund der gestiegenen Kartenhöhe den zweiten PCIe-Slot zubaue. Da 2 Karten in den Rechner müssen, musste ich improvisieren und habe die Ghetto-VII in den kleinen ITX-Crunchzwerg gebaut.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gehäuseverkleidung wurde mit Dremel etwas vergrößert, so dass sie trotz rausstehender Lüfter der VII drüber passt. Temperaturen sind nach Pollenreinigung (siehe unten) nunmehr wieder super: 50 C GPU Temp und 70 - 73 C Hotspot, aber sie rechnet auch nur mit 1600 Mhz effektivem Takt bei 900 mV und 135 W. Für den 24/7 Betrieb ist es natürlich trotzdem eine feine Sache wenn die Temperaturen niedrig sind.

Kleiner Wermutstropfen: durch den halboffenen Aufbau hat sich ein schöner Teppich mit Pappelsamen (Pappelflaum &#8211; Wikipedia) im Lüfter der VII gesammelt. Durch das Klettband lassen sich die Lüfter ja leicht abnehmen und das ganze Ungemach schnell absaugen. Der Teppich hat auf jeden Fall 3 bis 5 Grad je nach Sensor gekostet.

Fazit: Ghetto-Mod (in Form eines Gauß-Mods) hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Karte ist verstummt und hat nun Temperaturen, die ihren Dauereinsatz hoffentlich signifikant verlängern. 

Die nun in den Doppel-VII-Rechner gewanderte andere Karte mit Standardkühler, wird dieser Tage auf NFA12 x 15 - Mod umgebaut. Die sollten hoffentlich reichen, da die 12x25 Lüfter wenige mm zu hoch waren.

Ich crunche noch mit Treiber 19.12.irgendwas, da mir der frühe Adrenalin 20 immer sofort abgeschmiert ist. Ich habe den vorherigen Posts entnommen, dass seit 20.5.1 vieles besser ist. Frage hierzu: hat jemand feststellen können, ob sich der Treiber positiv oder negativ auf undervolting auswirkt?


----------



## Bariphone (18. Juli 2020)

Die Temperaturen schafft man unter Umständen auch mit dem Referenzkühler und halbwegs brauchbarem Airflow.

Aber, nice to see


----------



## Eyren (18. Juli 2020)

So nen guten Gaussmod macht man ja hauptsächlich wegen dem Lärm des Referenzkühlers. Noctua hört sich bei 1000rpm minimal besser an als der Kollege von AMD.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (18. Juli 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen schafft man unter Umständen auch mit dem Referenzkühler und halbwegs brauchbarem Airflow.
> 
> Aber, nice to see



Ich habe einiges probiert, um die Karten auf Referenz möglichst kühl zu halten (wegen 24/7). Auf die Mod-Temperturen bin ich aber im Leben nicht gekommen, obwohl die ja durch UV und UC nur noch 55% des Stockverbrauchs ziehen. Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen meinem Gaussmod und Referenzkarte mit Eiernackenmod (per Klettband einen NF12x25 einfach unter die Referenzkarte geklemmt):

Gaussmod VII (zieht 135 W bei 1600 - 1610 Mhz, NFA12x25 @ 1800 RPM): GPU Temp: 52 C, Hotspot 76 C
VII @ Stock + Eiernackenmod (zieht nur sensationelle 115 W bei 1590 - 1600 Mhz; Referenzlüfter @ 2100 RPM, drunter geflanschter NFA12 auf 2000 RPM, da kein PWM-Lüfter): GPU Temp 59 C Hotspot: 77 C 

Gaussmod hat geringere Temperaturen trotz höherer Leistungsaufnahme der Karte und ist dabei nahezu unhörbar.

Ich habe aber auch noch den Verdacht, dass der Kühler auf der gemoddeten Karte ggf. noch fester zu ziehen wäre, da ich auch in der Konfiguration ein Delta zwischen GPU und Hotspot Temp von 24 K habe. Aber solange da noch Garantie drauf ist, geh ich da nicht ran.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2020)

Cooler Umbau, an Frischluft sollte es der Karte nicht mehr mangeln


----------



## MSI-Fan (19. Juli 2020)

Bitte was ist ein Gaussmod? Habe dazu nichts im Netz finden können?


----------



## Eyren (19. Juli 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Bitte was ist ein Gaussmod? Habe dazu nichts im Netz finden können?



Ein Gaussmod ist ein Ghettomod mit Klettband. Recht früh zum Release der VII hat der User Gaussmath seine graka via Klettband mit Ersatzlüftern ausgestattet und entzündet.... so entstand der Gaussmod


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2020)

Sowas gab's schon zu Zeiten der HD7000er. Ich weiß nicht mehr wer das damals alles gemacht hat, da waren es 80er und 92er Lüfter, aber die Befestigung mit Klett ist sicher nicht neu.


----------



## Eyren (20. Juli 2020)

Vermutlich sogar noch viel früher.....

Trotzdem hat sich der Begriff hier in dem thread eingebürgert weil wegen lustig.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (21. Juli 2020)

So, weils so schön war noch einmal, diesmal aber mit NF A 12x15:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum die weniger hohen Lüfter?
- 12 x 25 verdeckt den darunterliegenden PCIe x 16 Slot
- Etwas günstiger (ist aber nur Mitnahmeeffekt und nicht Hauptgrund)
- Es wird nur eine auf 115 W laufende Powercolor Radeon VII gekühlt

Den zweiten PCIe x 16 Slot brauche ich für eine weitere VII, die mein MilkyWay@home-Double-Double-Precision-Gespann vervollständigt. Ein aktuelles Bild gibts hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfterkabelsalat vorn im Fußraum wird demnächst noch aufgeräumt.

Das ganze führt dann zu folgendem Ergebnis:
Top computers

Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand eine wasserfreie Idee, wie ich die zweite VII noch in den Rechner bekomme? Meine lautet nur: das Riserkabel biegen (ist nicht sehr flexibel, oder ein kürzeres besorgen) und links neben dem Netzteil einen kleinen Aufbau installieren, wo der Sockel des Riserkabels aufgeschraubt wird.


----------



## Eyren (22. Juli 2020)

öhm ich bin ja schon fasziniert das du überhaupt das Riserkabel reinbekommen hast in dieses wunderschöne aufgeräumte und vor allem geräumige Gehäuse.

Also ehrlich? Ich würde mir entweder aus einem Karton ein offenes Benchtable Zimmern oder nochmal Geld in ein Gehäuse investieren.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (22. Juli 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> ... in dieses wunderschöne aufgeräumte und vor allem geräumige Gehäuse...



Die Nadel meines Ironiemessgerätes hat beim Lesen des Posts kurz heftig ausgeschlagen; jetzt ist das Gerät scheinbar kaputt 

Die ganzen überflüssigen Kabel kommen diese Woche noch raus. Ich habe aber diese Woche schon Staub gesaugt, das war wichtiger. Wenn Du wüsstest, wie die Pappeln zugeschlagen haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Kühlkörper der VII war voll.

Sinn der Slim-Ghetto-Mods war es ja, den 2. Slot freizulegen, was dann auch gelungen ist. Die "wenn gar nichts anderes geht"-Lösung ist in der Tat ein anderes Gehäuse. Da bräuchte ich aber auch ein Board mit 3. PCIe x 16 Slot sowie ein Gehäuse, wo zwischen Board und Netzteil soviel Platz ist, dass da die zweite VII genug Platz zum Atmen hat.

Da die gemoddete ober VII jetzt richtig gute Temperaturen hat, werde ich mal prüfen, wie schlimm es wird, wenn ich Karte 2 wieder direkt drunter setze. Ich bin aber auf ein Scheitern dieses Experiments vorbereitet, soll heißen: ich erwarte, dass hierdurch die Temps der Karte 1 inakzeptabel steigen.


----------



## Eyren (22. Juli 2020)

Mein geheimer Geheimtipp für ein schönes Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 540air

2 Kammern wodurch Netzteil/SSD/HDD/Kabel getrennt von der Hardware verbaut werden.

Und wie der Namenszusatz Air vermuten lässt verdammt viel Luft da sämtlicher Hardwarebereich aus Lochgitter besteht.


Tante €dit meint:  mit deinem riserkabel und einer kleinen Modifikationen könntest im Carbide die zweite VII angenehm vertikal verbauen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (23. Juli 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mein geheimer Geheimtipp für ein schönes Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 540air
> 
> 2 Kammern wodurch Netzteil/SSD/HDD/Kabel getrennt von der Hardware verbaut werden.
> 
> ...



Ja, danke, die Anregung nehme ich mal in meine Überlegungen auf. Auf Bildern sieht es ja in der Tat so aus, als könne man da seitlich noch eine Graka vertikal aufstellen.


----------



## Eyren (23. Juli 2020)

Eine Vorrichtung gibt es dafür nicht daher der Hinweis mit der Modifikation. Hinten bisschen Lochgitter raus schneiden und schon geht's.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. August 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Eine Vorrichtung gibt es dafür nicht daher der Hinweis mit der Modifikation. Hinten bisschen Lochgitter raus schneiden und schon geht's.



Hehe, das hatte ich auch gemacht bei meinem Carbide, auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Belüftung. Das Riser-Kabel und die ausgefranzte Rückseite vom Gehäuse hab ich noch immer. Also wenn, würde ich dass dann mit in die Zukunft nehmen. Ansonsten muss halt bald-zeiten ein neues Gehäuse ran


----------



## Eyren (6. August 2020)

Die ganzen Gehäusedesigner haben halt auch keine Ahnung! Ohne Dremel könnte ich PC's nurnoch in Schuhkartons bauen.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. August 2020)

Ahnung haben die schon, allerdings verlangt der Markt nach Design Cases und da spielt der Airflow eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Ich merke es ja selber im Freundeskreis, da wollen fast alle Gehäuse welche vorn hübsch leuchten, am besten noch mit irgendwelchen Mustern und dann wundern sich alle warum die Hardware was zum Teil max OC ist wärmer wird.

Für mich gilt immer noch Airflow first, auch wenn ich eine Wakü verbaut habe aber auch da will die Abwärme raus und frische Luft rein.


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2020)

Die Einstellung ist vernünftig. Ich nutze deshalb schon lange ein TJ11, wo unten zwei Lüfter mit wenig Umdrehungen die Luft rnach oben schieben.


----------



## Eyren (7. August 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ahnung haben die schon, allerdings verlangt der Markt nach Design Cases und da spielt der Airflow eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> Ich merke es ja selber im Freundeskreis, da wollen fast alle Gehäuse welche vorn hübsch leuchten, am besten noch mit irgendwelchen Mustern und dann wundern sich alle warum die Hardware was zum Teil max OC ist wärmer wird.
> 
> Für mich gilt immer noch Airflow first, auch wenn ich eine Wakü verbaut habe aber auch da will die Abwärme raus und frische Luft rein.



War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint mit der Ahnung. 

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht, mindestens ein Seitenteil und die Front müssen aus Glas bestehen. Und wenn nicht jeder Lüfter aRGB hat taugen die nix.

Das die Hardware dann vor sich hin kocht liegt am Hersteller der es nicht schafft seine eigenen Produkte so zu designen das sie funktionieren.

Und am besten dann noch zu günstigen Produkten greifen wo der Lüfter bei 3200rpm keinerlei Luft bewegt weil Bekannte Hersteller von RGB-Lüftern zu teuer sind.


----------



## MSI-Fan (7. August 2020)

Ja und nein! Grafikkarten sollten im Worst Case getestet werden und das wäre in meinen Augen ein 08/15 Gehäuse mit max 2 Lüftern also einer der reinblast und einer der es raus pustet. Wenn die Karte dann nicht abraucht dann ist es für mich eine Karte für die Masse.

Das man dies hier im Forum sieht liegt aber auch daran das man hier halt sein Hobby an Hardware sieht aber 99% der User haben halt mal als Hobby zocken und nen Stangen PC. 

Ich habe es auch nie verstanden warum User hier so eine Welle wegen den Temps machen. Bestes Bsp ist einer meiner Freunde. Der betreibt seit Jahren PC ohne Probleme und seine CPU erreicht nette 83c wie auch seine derzeitige Grafikkarte eine 590 die auch sich in diesen Temperaturen bewegt. Er hat null Probleme und betreibt dies seit Jahren und er ist wirklich ein Suchti und kommt im Schnitt auf seine 4-5 Stunden spielzeit am Tag.

Kein Absturz, kein Problem es interessiert ihm auch nicht die Bohne was da für Temps entstehen. Und jetzt kommt noch der nächste Punkt das ganze wird mit einem Noname NT betrieben, welches auch schon eine sehr lange Zeit am Buckel hat.

Wie man sieht ist es in meinen Augen einfach ein Hausgemachtes Problem und möchte einfach seine Hardware ohne Grund in Temperaturen bringen die gar nicht notwendig sind. Klar Silent wird jetzt kommen und ist auch richtig, aber ich kann meine Hardware auch Silent betreiben nur mit etwas höheren Temp.

Man vergisst aber das es auch andere Länder gibt wo es heißer ist als bei uns (Dubai, Australien usw) und dort sterben auch nicht reihenweise die Notebooks oder PC oder Konsolen vor sich hin.

Einer CPU oder GPU ist es völlig schnurrz ob sie nun mit 40c oder 78c betrieben wird, solange alles in der Spezifikation läuft und hier sprechen wir meistens von 90-100c und alles in diesem Rahmen passiert mal gar nichts damit.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2020)

Junge die aktuellen Temps lassen mein System gut schwitzen.....


----------



## Bariphone (10. August 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Man vergisst aber das es auch andere Länder gibt wo es heißer ist als bei uns (Dubai, Australien usw) und dort sterben auch nicht reihenweise die Notebooks oder PC oder Konsolen vor sich hin.
> 
> Einer CPU oder GPU ist es völlig schnurrz ob sie nun mit 40c oder 78c betrieben wird, solange alles in der Spezifikation läuft und hier sprechen wir meistens von 90-100c und alles in diesem Rahmen passiert mal gar nichts damit.



Sicherlich hast Du recht, wenn ich bedenke wie die Computer ( Infotainment)in den Autos vor sich hinkochen. In meinem Fall hinterm Handschuhfach und nur durch eine kleine Bitumenmatte etwas Filz und der Spritzwand vom KAT und Rußfilter getrennt.

Aber wir sind Nerds wir leiden mit unserer Hardware wie andere mit der Katze. 

Und ja den Hitzetod stirbt die Hardware so schnell nicht.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. August 2020)

Bis zu 250W auf einer Fläche von 331mm² abzuführen war nicht wirklich Massentauglich. Da musste die Asic des Chips schon passen.
Navi21 bietet in 7nm+ gefertigt mit 505mm² rund 2/3 mehr Fläche um eine ähnliche Leistungsaufnahme abzuführen.
Wäre das anders gekommen hätte mich AMD aller Voraussicht nach wohl auch als Kunden verloren..

edit:
Vega 10  ->  495mm² mit 220W  ->  0,44W/mm²
Vega 20 -> 331mm² mit 250W ->  0,75W/mm²
*Navi 21* -> 505mm² mit 250-300W ->  0,54W/mm² (-10% da 7nm+ = *0,48W/mm²*)

TU102 -> 754mm² mit 250W ->  0,33W/mm²

Mit Navi 21 kommen wir also voraussichtlich wieder grob auf das Niveau von Vega10. Das sollte  kühlbar sein und  je nach Chipgüte auch noch OC-Spielraum bieten.
Mit den bisher vom GA102 gemunkelten  Daten liegt man dann wohl nahezu auf einem Level, was wirklich bombastisch wäre.
*GA102* -> 627mm² mit  300W -> *0,47W/mm²*

edit2: auch im Vergleich zu Navi10 (251mm² mit 180W -> 0,71W/mm²) habe ich große Hoffnung,dass es zukünftig wieder einfacher werden wird die Temp's im Zaum zu halten.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2020)

Interessante Hochrechnung von dir.


----------



## Cleriker (11. August 2020)

@Edelhamster 

Ich hoffe du behältst Recht damit. Vor allem hoffe ich auf den Spielraum nach oben hin. Das lässt ja nicht nur uns Platz, sondern auch AMDs Boardpartner haben so etwas Spielraum für ein Hochgezüchtetes Modell.


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2020)

Mit 16GB HBM im Rücken fühle ich mich zumindest gut aufgestellt gegenüber der neuen Gen, das können Besitzer mit 8GB nicht mehr wirklich behaupten mit den neuen Konsolen und alle unter 8GB werden schnell feststellen das es ein Fehlkauf war oder sich die Lage schön saufen.


----------



## LightLoop (12. August 2020)

Die Welt wird schon nicht untergehen.....


----------



## Bariphone (19. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit 16GB HBM im Rücken fühle ich mich zumindest gut aufgestellt gegenüber der neuen Gen, das können Besitzer mit 8GB nicht mehr wirklich behaupten mit den neuen Konsolen und alle unter 8GB werden schnell feststellen das es ein Fehlkauf war oder sich die Lage schön saufen.



Und wenn es mal wirklich schön aussehen soll,  selbst hier und da schon teilweise deutlich über 10giB belegt werden umso mehr.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. August 2020)

Karten sind komplett alle
Gibt so gut wie keine mehr in Shops, ausser Ebay...
Schade drumm,- aber kommt ja BigNavi   ))


----------



## DARPA (21. August 2020)

Gibt aktuell ein kleines Mining Hoch bei irgend ner Währung. Gebrauchte VII gehen für bis zu 700 Schleifen weg.


----------



## Ganzer (21. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit 16GB HBM im Rücken fühle ich mich zumindest gut aufgestellt gegenüber der neuen Gen, das können Besitzer mit 8GB nicht mehr wirklich behaupten mit den neuen Konsolen [...]


Doch. Können sie. Locker.



DARPA schrieb:


> Gibt aktuell ein kleines Mining Hoch bei irgend ner Währung. Gebrauchte VII gehen für bis zu 700 Schleifen weg.


Versuch mal einen 3770k unter 100€ zu kaufen.


----------



## Edelhamster (25. August 2020)

Hab gerade auch mal die Verfügbarkeit der VII gecheckt. Wahnsinn, dass die Karte jetzt wirklich fast nirgends mehr erhältlich ist.  Damit hatte ich nicht  gerechnet. 
Von einem neuen Mining-Hoch hatte ich bislang nichts gehört, aber eine Nachfrage scheint  definitiv vorhanden  zu sein, sonst würden nicht 700-900€ für Gebrauchte in der Bucht gefordert werden. 
Selbst dort sind weltweit aber gerade mal fünf Karten gelistet und da sind richtig Beobachter und Bieter  unterwegs   

Ist ansonsten das Bios der Radeon VII Pro  doch noch irgendwo durchgesickert und das ist an mir vorbeigegangen?  

Überlege ob ich meine jetzt nicht doch noch abstoßen soll.  Für 650€ ist die garantiert in ner halben Stunde weg. 
Dann müsst ich mich 1-2 Monate mit der Vega64 über Wasser halten, aber man hätte schonmal ne gute Grundlage im Sparstrumpf für BigNavi.
Wie wollt Ihr das machen?


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2020)

Ich behalte meine Karten immer. Die wandern dann durch die Familie, oder landen am der Wand.


----------



## Bariphone (26. August 2020)

Solange sie unbeschleunigt an der Wand landen ist ja alles gut.

@ Edelhamster
ich für meinen Teil bin mit der VII noch mehr als ausreichend bedient.
Big Navi kommt erst dann in Frage, wenn die nächste Generation vor der Tür steht und der VII die Puste ausgeht.

BTW. bei mir Landen die Karten auch entweder beim Sohnemann oder in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. August 2020)

Big Navi kommt, derzeit seit dem Defekt der Radeon VII werkelt eine Sapphire Pulse 5700 im Rechner...
Zocke aber so gut wie kaum mehr...
Warte auf Big Navi,- oder dessen Salvage Chip

Soll angeblich doch ziemlich bis etliche Problem mit der Fertigung, vor Allem der Ausbeute geben
und der Preis wird gerade wild diskutiert.
Man wartet auf den Ampere Release und entscheidet erst dann!


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hab gerade auch mal die Verfügbarkeit der VII gecheckt. Wahnsinn, dass die Karte jetzt wirklich fast nirgends mehr erhältlich ist.  Damit hatte ich nicht  gerechnet.
> Von einem neuen Mining-Hoch hatte ich bislang nichts gehört, aber eine Nachfrage scheint  definitiv vorhanden  zu sein, sonst würden nicht 700-900€ für Gebrauchte in der Bucht gefordert werden.
> Selbst dort sind weltweit aber gerade mal fünf Karten gelistet und da sind richtig Beobachter und Bieter  unterwegs
> 
> ...



Bin auch am überlegen, dürfte sich lohnen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. August 2020)

dann hatte die Seven doch was gutes. No offense. 

Krass das sich die Preise so halten. Wäre echt ein Gedanke Wert vor Ampere/BigNavi Release. 

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2020)

Hab meine jetzt auch eingestellt, hab eh noch die Navi die nichts zu tun hat derzeit.
Update: Über Nacht verkauft für 720 Euro...


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab meine jetzt auch eingestellt, hab eh noch die Navi die nichts zu tun hat derzeit.
> Update: Über Nacht verkauft für 720 Euro...



Alter, verzeih den Ausdruck aber wenn ich bedenke das die teilweise neu für unter 700€ über die Theke gingen und jetzt gebraucht zu solchen Preisen. Da hat man ja +\- 0 gemacht und eine gewisse Zeit eine GPU gehabt


----------



## Ryoukou (27. August 2020)

Hallo!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX-A Radeon VII Pro M02? Könnte ich gebraucht für rund 100 Euro bekommen.

Ich hatte die Frage bereits im HWLUXX Forum gestellt und wurde hierher verwiesen 

Danke!


----------



## Eyren (27. August 2020)

Verdammte Schei .... 

Da verschenke ich einfach meinen Kühler von der VII und sitze nun mit einer da die nur mit Wasser kompatibel ist.


Für 700€ würde ich die auch sofort hergeben.


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2020)

Ryoukou schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX-A Radeon VII Pro M02? Könnte ich gebraucht für rund 100 Euro bekommen.
> 
> ...



Kühlen gut,sind aber recht tricky zu montieren. Der Hot Spot kann einen da gut ärgern. Man muss bei den Modellen aufpassen das man nicht eine der ersten Versionen erwischt da die eine Karte beschädigen konnten.Das ist aber schon lange gefixt, davon sollten keine mehr imUmlauf sein und das Modell Pro M02 ist schon gemopft.


@Eyren:Nu mach mir kein schlechtes Gewissen
@Iphone:Ich hab sogar Gewinn mit der Karte damit gemacht.


----------



## Eyren (27. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kühlen gut,sind aber recht tricky zu montieren. Der Hot Spot kann einen da gut ärgern. Man muss bei den Modellen aufpassen das man nicht eine der ersten Versionen erwischt da die eine Karte beschädigen konnten.Das ist aber schon lange gefixt, davon sollten keine mehr imUmlauf sein und das Modell Pro M02 ist schon gemopft.
> 
> 
> @Eyren:Nu mach mir kein schlechtes Gewissen
> @Iphone:Ich hab sogar Gewinn mit der Karte damit gemacht.



Keine Bange dir gönne ich den Kühler immer noch! 

Ich werde es mal versuchen meine VII mit WaKü-Block los zu werden. Selbst wenn ich dann nach über einem Jahr 80€ "Verlust" mache werde ich ein sehr glücklicher Mensch sein.


----------



## Ryoukou (27. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kühlen gut,sind aber recht tricky zu montieren. Der Hot Spot kann einen da gut ärgern. Man muss bei den Modellen aufpassen das man nicht eine der ersten Versionen erwischt da die eine Karte beschädigen konnten.Das ist aber schon lange gefixt, davon sollten keine mehr imUmlauf sein und das Modell Pro M02 ist schon gemopft.



Inwiefern tricky? ich bastel schon seit 20 Jahren immer wieder mal an PCs rum. Wäre aber meine erste WaKü


----------



## DARPA (27. August 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal versuchen meine VII mit WaKü-Block los zu werden. Selbst wenn ich dann nach über einem Jahr 80€ "Verlust" mache werde ich ein sehr glücklicher Mensch sein.



Gib dann mal bescheid, wie das Interesse mit Wakü Block ist


----------



## Edelhamster (27. August 2020)

Ryoukou schrieb:


> Inwiefern tricky? ich bastel schon seit 20 Jahren immer wieder mal an PCs rum. Wäre aber meine erste WaKü



Du kannst beim GPX nicht die ursprünglich von AMD verwendete hintere Montageklammer verwenden,welche den Druck perfekt verteilt.
Achte also bei der Montage darauf,dass du durch die Backplate des GPX von hinten genug Druck auf den GPU-Bereich bringst.
Ich hab da WL-Pads die knapp die Hälfte dicker sind als die Original vorgesehenen und die beschränken sich von der Größe auch auf den wirklichen Chip, den HBM-Bereiche links und rechts habe ich ausgespart.
Erziele damit die besten Hotspot-Temps.

Ich werd meine VII final nicht verticken, so bleibt die Radeon HBM-GPU Sammlung bestehend aus Fury X, Vega 64 und Radeon VII komplett. 
Außerdem entspricht das bei der VII in GPU-Z hinterlegte Release Date, der 09.01.,meinem Geburtstag.
Das bring ich glaub ich doch nicht übers Herz^^
Freu mich aber wenn hier Leute die Karte nun nahezu ohne Verlust verhökern können. 
Hätte man das vorab gewusst wäre die Karte wohl gut paar mal öfter über die Ladentheke gegangen


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2020)

Hab mich auch schwer getan die Karte zu verkaufen, Auslöser ist rein der gute Preis aber auch vor allem das ich bis Dezember kaum Zeit zum zocken haben werde und wenn wird es wahrscheinlich eher was wie Port Royal oder Siedler dann auf dem Laptop. Scheiß Arbeitsleben, Würde gerne mal wieder an alte zockersessions anknüpfen.


----------



## Cleriker (27. August 2020)

An frühere Zeiten erinnere ich mich auch gern zurück und würde mir mehr Zeit zum spielen wünschen, aber "scheiß Arbeitsleben"? Neee! Ich liebe meine Arbeit.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2020)

Mich stört nicht meine Arbeit, sondern die Zeit die in der Mühle untergeht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab meine jetzt auch eingestellt, hab eh noch die Navi die nichts zu tun hat derzeit.
> Update: Über Nacht verkauft für 720 Euro...


Ich würde auch verkaufen [emoji4] für so einen guten Kurs [emoji16] wer möchte meine 5700xt kaufen.... heute nur 800€[emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salamyxxl (29. August 2020)

Hey ho,

gerade mal hier reingeschnuppert um eine Frage zum aktuellen Windows/AMD Treiber zu stellen und direkt gelesen das die Karten ja sogar teurer geworden sind.
Da hatte ich ja glück mit 500€ für R7.

Wollte mal Fragen ob der neue AMD Treiber mit Windows 10 jetzt ordentlich funktionert. Hatte immer Neustarts, es sei den ich habe einen alten 19er Treiber bzw. Windows 1803 genutzt.
Im Linux funktionert alles einwandfrei. Würde mir gerne eine neue Win 10 VM erstellen deshalb mein Frage zum aktuellen Treiber?

VG Salamy


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2020)

Also bei mir laufen sie tadellos. Deshalb würde ich einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass sie das auch bei dir werden.


----------



## Salamyxxl (29. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also bei mir laufen sie tadellos. Deshalb würde ich einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass sie das auch bei dir werden.



Hattest du Probleme mit 1909 bzw mit den 20er Treibern allgemein? Bei mir wars richtig schlimm Firestrike Extreme in Dauerschleife lief ohne Probleme. In Games wie WWZ, Payday ist mein ganzer Rechner einfach neugestartet (erst schwarzer Bildschirm und nur noch Ton und dan Reboot). Hatte es dann mal gegoogelt und auf dem AMD-Forum einen Thread gefunden in dem eine vielzahl an R7 Besitzern das gleiche Problem hatten. Es half nur Win 10 1803 oder einen Treiber mit 19.1 oder 19.2 zu installieren.

Bin iwann eh auf Linux umgestiegen und hab die Sache etwas verdrängt da ich keine Probleme mehr hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Bei mir lief auch alles ohne Probs.


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2020)

@Salamyxxl 

Direkt nach der Installation hat der Rechner keinen Neustart gemacht, kann das sein? Wenn der Treiber den nicht macht, mache ich den immer selbst. 

Das ist mir mal ne Zeitlang aufgefallen, als ich versucht habe die angeblichen Navi-Probleme nachzuvollziehen. Da hat der Treiber oft den neuen geladen und nur auf die Installation gewartet. Sagte man okay, installieren, dann tat er das, aber startete nicht neu. Das hat mich gewundert. Hat man dann irgendein Spiel gestartet, kam's zu crashs. Nach Neustart kamen dann bei Spielstart blackscreens. Erst wenn man dann den Ordner unter C geleert hat und den Treiber deinstalliert, neu gestartet, wieder installiert und erneut gestartet hat, war wieder alles fit. Das rauszubekommen dauerte aber nur einen Abend, weshalb ich auch weiterhin behaupte dass es mit navi keine wirklichen Probleme gibt/gab. Das sollte wirklich jeder selbst merken können. 
Ich bin abgeschweift. Jedenfalls ist dieser eine ausgebliebene Neustart der einzige Fehler den ich mit der VII hatte *auf Holz klopf* und der kam mit 1909.


----------



## Ganzer (30. August 2020)

Jemand schon was gehört wer die VII für ~700 alle aufkauft? Nordkoreaner?


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2020)

Bei mir ganz normal ein deutscher.


----------



## Ganzer (30. August 2020)

Strohmänner?


----------



## Salamyxxl (30. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> @Salamyxxl
> 
> Direkt nach der Installation hat der Rechner keinen Neustart gemacht, kann das sein? Wenn der Treiber den nicht macht, mache ich den immer selbst.
> 
> ...



Als an einem fehlenden Neustart lags nicht, habe viel ausporbiert.
Eventuell war mein 650 Watt Antec auch nicht mehr so fit mal schauen vlt klappts ja jetzt mit dem 850Watt Seasonic.

Danke für deine Antwort.

VG


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2020)

Das war ja auch nur die Beschreibung des einen, mir aufgefallenen Fehlers den ich mit der Radeon VII mal hatte.

Ich hoffe, deine Probleme sind mit dem neuen Netzteil weg.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2020)

Hat noch wer seine GPU Verkauft von euch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeTNT (5. September 2020)

Bin auch am überlegen meine Seven mit Wasserblock zu verkaufen. Würde sich ja gut lohnen


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Auch die mit Block gehen gut weg hab ich gesehen.


----------



## BladeTNT (5. September 2020)

Das Problem ist nur die 3070 wäre für mich dann mal echt interresant.  Aber die kommen ja erst Oktober.. und solange könnte ich PC nicht nutzen  wenn ich die jetzt verkaufe xD


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Das natürlich Mist. Kommt drauf an was die Ampers für Hashes liefern werden, daran wird sich der Preis der VII orientieren. Die 1Tbps sind aber immer noch ungeschlagen, von daher denke ich die Karte behält Ihren Wert.
Ne VII fördert so 100-200USD je Monat derzeit!


----------



## Methusalem (5. September 2020)

Na ja, für mich kommt ein Verkauf solange nicht in Frage, wie es keine wesentlich besseren CPUs als meine jetzige 8700K@5 GHz gibt. Die Spiele, für die ich neue Hardware anschaffe, sind mit meinen Settings und Mods eigentlich alle durch die Bank CPU-limitiert (bspw. Flugsimulationen), und da macht es wenig Sinn aufzurüsten, da  dort im Regelfall alles ab der 1070er-Klasse von nVidia und deren entsprechende AMD-Pendants ins CPU-Limit läuft.

Der VII hilft natürlich auch der üppige Speicher.


----------



## DARPA (6. September 2020)

Meine bleibt erstmal noch. 

Will in Ruhe abwarten, bis AMDs Show durch ist und dann werd ich entscheiden, welcher Weg fürs nächste Upgrade gegangen wird.

Die 7 läuft immer noch top mit dem 2045/1200 Profil und war in der ganzen Zeit rockstable in jeder Situation


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2020)

Ich hätte auch nicht gewechselt derzeit wenn der VK Preis nicht so lukrativ gewesen wäre. So eröffnet mir das aber einige Optionen derzeit.


----------



## Edelhamster (6. September 2020)

Hauptsache jetzt ist die VII bei MF wieder für 589€ verfügbar


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hauptsache jetzt ist die VII bei MF wieder für 589€ verfügbar


----------



## DARPA (6. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nicht gewechselt derzeit wenn der VK Preis nicht so lukrativ gewesen wäre. So eröffnet mir das aber einige Optionen derzeit.



Ja ist auch clever. Quasi 1,5 Jahre lang kostenlos genutzt. Das schon geil


----------



## Edelhamster (6. September 2020)

Letzter ReLive Abflug mit der VII     -  Next Stop BigNavi   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F18Cdt6y6zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(die YT-Komprimierung ist zum )


----------



## ATIR290 (6. September 2020)

Auch nun verkauft ?


----------



## dragonslayer1 (6. September 2020)

Diese Karte wäre als Custom ein Traum gewesen. Meine lieblings AMD Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2020)

Ja die Blechdose war halb Mist.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (6. September 2020)

Sowie jede Karte im prinzip^^ trotzdem. 16gb hbm2 ist geil. und es war die erste amd gpu die die 2ghz marke knackte.


----------



## Bariphone (8. September 2020)

Die VII ist alleine von deren Komponenten einfach Edel. Auch wenn der Kühler sicher noch etwas mehr Potenzial hat. Es ist einfach ein Edles Teil ohne Kunststoff und für mich die schönste Referenzkarte aller Zeiten bislang.
Unter Wasser 2 Ghz /1,2Ghz rockstable ein Traum. Meine VII bleiben alle da wo sie sind.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

Ja die Wertigkeit steht außer Frage.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. September 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Auch nun verkauft ?


Das Angebot war letztendlich doch zu verlockend. 10% höher als der damalige Kaufpreis.
Die Nachfrage  wird tatsächlich im Ethereum-Mining begründet sein.  Die Asiaten ziehen da  momentan wohl rund 4€ pro Tag aus der Karte. Also 120€ im Monat, das ist schon nicht schlecht, aber für mich hier bei unseren Stromkosten nicht  relevant und iwie juckt es dann doch auch in den Fingern mal auf RDNA umzusteigen, besonders wenn es für Lau möglich ist.

Die letzten Tage verdichteten sich die Informationen, dass AMD am 07.Oktober zwei ganz interessante Karten vorstellt.
Beide auf BigNavi basierend und dann halt ähnlich zur damaligen Vega56/64 Konstellation.
Karte 1 -> 72CU mit 12GB GDDR6 an 384Bit
Karte 2 -> 80CU mit 16GB GDDR6 an 512Bit

Preislich wird das wohl auch ziemlich attraktiv.
Waren zunächst  noch 599$ und 499$ für die beiden Karten  angesetzt, überschlugen sich gestern in Asien die Meldungen, AMD hätte nach der Ampere-Präsentation nochmal den Rotstift angesetzt und geht zum Release weitere 50$ runter.

549$ für eine 16GB Karte die übern Daumen gepeilt 3080 Leistung erzielen soll und dabei  20 Watt weniger schluckt  könnte sich definitiv sehen lassen.
Effektiv also 150$ günstiger als die direkte Konkurrenz trotz breiterem Speicherinterface und 6GB mehr Speicher an Board.

Bei einem Engineering Sample soll der Gametakt bei 2-2,1GHz gelegen haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles unter Luftkühlung, keine AiO,  kein HBM und knappe 32cm(12,5inch) lang.
Die Partner erhalten jetzt im September erst die ASIC´s. Customkarten kommen also 1-2 Monate später.
Navi22  ist allem Anschein für Q1/21 angeplant.

Persönlich bin ich noch zwiegespalten.
Die Karten könnten zwar schon ordentlich einschlagen und vielen Leuten vernünftiges 4K Gaming am PC bieten, aber Nvidia wusste definitiv was da ungefähr kommen wird und hat die 3080 preislich so platziert, dass Sie am Ende halt nicht ganz blöd dastehen.
Wär irgendwie cooler gekommen, wenn die Differenz zur 3080 bei 300-400$ gelegen hätte^^ aber schauen wir mal.
Mit dem GA102 dagegen halten zu müssen kommt Nvidia denk ich ziemlich teuer.  Eine 3070ti mit 16GB auf Basis des GA103  kommt da garantiert noch.

Naja und Halo Produkt passt für mich halt  nicht so wirklich.
Ein doppelter Navi, was jeder erwartet hat mit einem 512bit Speicherinterface, was auch eine effes 290X geboten hat, hmm.

Da doppelte ID´s zum Chip durchs Netz wandern ist es noch nicht vollkommen ausgeschlossen, dass eine  HBM2e Variante mit 1,84TB/s kommt, aber es könnte auch einfach sein, dass eine neuere Version des HBCC an Board ist.
War bei den Vega-Karten ja auch immer so, mit HBCC on haben die eine andere ID.

Kann man sich nur noch an den SKHynix Leak aus Februar klammern.
Die dort aufgeführten  D32310/15 sind ja immerhin  bei der südkoreanischen RRA zertifiziert worden.
Vllt kommt Sie also doch noch genau so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: seh gerade, CB hat da jetzt auch nen Artikel zu rausgehauen. Gestern Abend siegte einfach die Müdigkeit über mich.
Geh später denke ich dann nochmal auf Easter-Egg jagt. Wenn ich die Tweets von Herkelman und Azor richtig werte ist noch nicht alles gefunden worden^^

edit 2: bin auf die finalen Benches von Ampere gespannt. 3070 soll in Borderlands 3 gut 7% langsamer als eine 2080ti sein
und eine vermeintliche 3080 soll sich im 4K AOTS Bench nur 10% vor einer  2080ti TrioX platziert haben.
Das sah in der Nvidia Präsentation ja eigentlich nach mehr aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

Jetzt machst du mich skeptisch ob ich ne 3080 kaufe. Eigentlich wollt ich ich eine holen, aber wenn die Navis doch so früh kommen und satte 200$ günstiger dabei muss ich mir das echt überlegen.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. September 2020)

Am 07. Oktober Vorstellung  und vor dem 11. November  verfügbar. Das ist mein Stand.
Dabei 195-225% Performance im Vergleich zur  RX 5700XT.

Ich habe auch wegen Ampere überlegt,  aber RDNA2 wird glaub ich schon ganz gut und Ampere muss  erstmal in den finalen Benches liefern.
RDNA2 soll darüber hinaus besonders bei der Abarbeitung multipler Workloads innerhalb der Grafipipeline nicht schlecht gegenüber Ampere aussehen, eine feinere Granularität bei der Adressierung der verfügbaren Ressourcen bieten und hat mit 16GB halt eine vernünftige Speicherbestückung.
10 Gig geht für mich definitiv nicht mehr und bis dann ne 3070ti auf Basis eines GA103, oder eine  3080ti mit 20GB für 800-900 Eier nachgeschoben wird, nee.
Würde dazu auch nie mehr auf den Adrenalin-Treiber verzichten wollen - glaub ich bleib bei Rot  

edit: die gemachten Angaben zur Shaderanzahl von Nvidia und AMD sollen bei der neuen Generation weniger miteinander vergleichbar sein als je zuvor.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

Ich verfolge die Entwicklung erstmal bis nächste Woche, lange halten wollte ich die Ampere sowieso nicht. Eigentlich kauf ich dir nur zum Spaß. Wenn die deutlich besser als die AMD Karte ist berhalte ich die natürlich.


----------



## draco1993 (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdtcTnODN3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



interssant und wie erwartet keine Überraschung.


----------



## Bariphone (9. September 2020)

ja, und ... ähh nun..??


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2020)

Joh wassoll uns das nun sagen???


----------



## Methusalem (10. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh wassoll uns das nun sagen???



Hm, also ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die VII so knapp hinter einer nVidia GeForce RTX 2080 zurückliegt.

Weit besser als von mir erwartet.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (10. September 2020)

draco1993 schrieb:


> interssant und wie erwartet keine Überraschung.


"Luftpumpe" (Zitat Raff) eben


----------



## Methusalem (10. September 2020)

Man muss halt ein wenig selbst Hand anlegen, bspw. durch einen Ghetto-Mod oder Wakü, und schon ist's eine wunderbare Karte.


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (10. September 2020)

Luftpumpe ist eh das beste Zitat


----------



## draco1993 (12. September 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Man muss halt ein wenig selbst Hand anlegen, bspw. durch einen Ghetto-Mod oder Wakü, und schon ist's eine wunderbare Karte.


Komisch das man bei amd immer hand anlegen muss oder sonstigen mist und nicht mal dann funktioniert es wie es soll(Treiber). Die Vega defizite wird das hand anlegen auch nicht beseitigen das ist nämlich unmöglich. Eine Karte ist nur so gut wie ihr Preis und für 700€ damals muss dich die Karte das auch bieten lassen. zumindest ergeht es der Karte nicht so wie Vega 56 und 64 die in neuen games teilweise auf rx590 level liegen und das soll noch wer sagen nvidia verarscht.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Naja unsere VII ist mehr Wert derzeit als ne 2080ti würd ich mal behaupten. Während also der geneigte 2080 Nutzer 400 € Wertverlust hatte haben wir 100€ Gewinn.


----------



## MSI-Fan (12. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja unsere VII ist mehr Wert derzeit als ne 2080ti würd ich mal behaupten. Während also der geneigte 2080 Nutzer 400 € Wertverlust hatte haben wir 100€ Gewinn.



das hat aber mal null mit der Leistung zutun! Man kann sich ja jede Karte schön reden aber wenn man jetzt schon so anfängt nur weil da scho wieder ein paar Mining User um die Ecke kommen (das ist der einzige Grund warum die Karten derzeit teurer sind) das die VII eine gute Karte ist, dann ist man schon ein arger Fanboy! Die 2080Ti wischt mit der VII den Boden, selbst die 5700XT ist ja in manchen Games sogar flotter als dieses Teil hier.

Der Stockkühler war eine Frechheit und wenn man dann die Karte unter Wasser setzt ist man auch nicht mehr weit weg von teuren Karten. Diese Karte ohne Hand anlegen ist einfach nicht geeignet und aufgdröselt gegen Stock vergleich ist wie immer langweilig!

Vor paar Wochen konnte man die Karten noch auf verschiedenen Flohmarkt Seiten für 400€ abstauben.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Ich verweise mal auf das Video von Hardware Unboxed und dem Screen daraus eine unglaublich lange Seite vorher in dem Thread.


----------



## BladeTNT (12. September 2020)

Also ich habe meine Seven auch so eben verkauft für 550€ noch. Ist völlig okay.
Nicht weil ich eine neue haben muss sondern weil die Sound Probleme und Desktop geflacker mir auf die nerven gehen. 
Dann wird es wohl mal eine 3080 sein. Nach 14 Jahren mal wieder eine Grüne


----------



## Bariphone (12. September 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> das hat aber mal null mit der Leistung zutun! Man kann sich ja jede Karte schön reden aber wenn man jetzt schon so anfängt nur weil da scho wieder ein paar Mining User um die Ecke kommen (das ist der einzige Grund warum die Karten derzeit teurer sind) das die VII eine gute Karte ist, dann ist man schon ein arger Fanboy! Die 2080Ti wischt mit der VII den Boden, selbst die 5700XT ist ja in manchen Games sogar flotter als dieses Teil hier.
> 
> Der Stockkühler war eine Frechheit und wenn man dann die Karte unter Wasser setzt ist man auch nicht mehr weit weg von teuren Karten. Diese Karte ohne Hand anlegen ist einfach nicht geeignet und aufgdröselt gegen Stock vergleich ist wie immer langweilig!
> 
> Vor paar Wochen konnte man die Karten noch auf verschiedenen Flohmarkt Seiten für 400€ abstauben.



Die VII ist eine gute Karte. Und der Kühler ist auch keine Frechheit. Die Wertigkeit dessen ist schon Mega. Laut ist er schon ab Werk, ja. Da die Lüfterkurve untenrum sehr sehr flach ist. Aber gut, die Lüfterkurve anpassen muss man auch bei anderen Karten.  Ich wage zu behaupten, dass Du noch keine VII in den Händen hattest. 

Sonst würdest Du wissen, wovon ich rede. Aber egal.

Die 5700XT ist hier und da einen tacken besser. Stimmt. ist ja auch schon RDNA und nimmer Vega.

Aber alles an dem Hin und Her an sich ist doch obsolet. Wer ein wenig die Technik mag, und das Tweaken liebt,  der liebt AMD Karten.
Und wer wie auch ich die VII für knapp 500€ bekommen konnte, hat wie ich eben gleich 3 Stück genommen. 
Und mit 2Ghz ist die schon sehr ordentlich unterwegs so wie ne Geforce eben mit 2Ghz auch sehr sehr ordentlich rennt.

Lasst doch jedem das seine.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (14. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja unsere VII ist mehr Wert derzeit als ne 2080ti würd ich mal behaupten. Während also der geneigte 2080 Nutzer 400 € Wertverlust hatte haben wir 100€ Gewinn.



Ja, ne ist klar, die Karte war ja wohl absoluter Schrott für Gaming.
Haben die meisten schon wieder verkauft.


----------



## Methusalem (14. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, ne ist klar, die Karte war ja wohl absoluter Schrott für Gaming.
> Haben die meisten schon wieder verkauft.



Na ja , sooo schrottig ist die Gamingleistung nun auch nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die VII ist schön wertstabil. Das unterscheidet sie halt auch vom Topmodell der Konkurrenz, dessen Preise auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zum Leidwesen der armen Verkäufer dramatisch eingebrochen sind.


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2020)

Günstiger als die letzten Jahre  hab ich noch nie gezockt.Sowohl  die ´R290 als auch die V64 und die VII hab ich Bombe verkauft bekommen. Die 290 und die VII hab ich über EK verkauft nach intensiver Nutzung, die V64 hab ich mit gerademal 100 € Abschlag verkauft zum EK.Die V56 für das eGPU Case hab ich auch zum selben Preis verkauft wie ich diese gekauft habe vor nem Jahr. Ich hab quasi 3 Rechner befeuert für 0Euro


----------



## Eyren (14. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Günstiger als die letzten Jahre  hab ich noch nie gezockt.Sowohl  die ´R290 als auch die V64 und die VII hab ich Bombe verkauft bekommen. Die 290 und die VII hab ich über EK verkauft nach intensiver Nutzung, die V64 hab ich mit gerademal 100 € Abschlag verkauft zum EK.Die V56 für das eGPU Case hab ich auch zum selben Preis verkauft wie ich diese gekauft habe vor nem Jahr. Ich hab quasi 3 Rechner befeuert für 0Euro




Es ist aber nicht NVidia und du hattest 10FPS weniger als die anderen!!!!!!111111elf

Hab kein schönes Angebot für meine VII bekommen und werde somit die nächsten Jahre mit miserablen 140fps zocken.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (14. September 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Das unterscheidet sie halt auch vom Topmodell der Konkurrenz, dessen Preise auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zum Leidwesen der armen Verkäufer dramatisch eingebrochen sind.



Das ist nun wirklich das einzige Argument für die Karte, das man finden kann.
Gilt übrigens nur für ein relatives enges Zeitfenster.
Bei Computerbase ist die 2080 Super 16% in UHD schneller, die 2080 somit 11%.


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2020)

Und 60% weniger Wert


----------



## Bariphone (15. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, ne ist klar, die Karte war ja wohl absoluter Schrott für Gaming.
> Haben die meisten schon wieder verkauft.


Auch hier wage ich zu unterstellen, du hattest nie eine VII in deinem Rechner.
Auch dann würdest nicht solch Quark loswerden. Im Sinne sachlich und so...



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich das einzige Argument für die Karte, das man finden kann.
> Gilt übrigens nur für ein relatives enges Zeitfenster.
> Bei Computerbase ist die 2080 Super 16% in UHD schneller, die 2080 somit 11%.



Das ist interessant? 16 bzw. 11% von was? von 10 FPS? von 80FPS? von 140FPS? 
Prozentsätze sagen gar nichts aus. Hab ich in UHD 38FPS und die andere 34 oder 35 ist beides kacke.

Und pauschale Aussagen sind eh crap, da zu viele Variablen mit hineinspielen. Die VII ist keine überperformance Karte ja, aber sie durchaus sehr stark, sogar auch recht effizient, und mit Sicherheit kein Schrott. Und kann unter Umständen weit mehr als nur reines Gaming. 

Und wieder bleibe ich dabei. Dieses permanente Gesäusel grün gegen rot sollte dem Sandkasten vorbehalten werden.

Beide Firmen wollen doch nur unser Bestes..... unser Geld. Punkt und Basta


----------



## cobii (24. September 2020)

was meint ihr soll ich noch warten meine radeon 7 zu verkaufen klettern die preise noch höher ?
oder macht big navi die preise evt kaput hmm zweifel ich habe .


----------



## gbm31 (25. September 2020)

Ich warte bis die RDNA2 Karten verfügbar sind. Die VII wird dann entweder an einen Miner verkauft oder falls unrentabel als Ersatzkarte/Museumsstück behalten.

Ich bin weiter sehr zufrieden mit ihr bei ~1900 unter Last und 230W.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

cobii schrieb:


> was meint ihr soll ich noch warten meine radeon 7 zu verkaufen klettern die preise noch höher ?
> oder macht big navi die preise evt kaput hmm zweifel ich habe .



Die Ampere sind kaum Konkurrenz im Mining gegen die VII, die dürfte Ihre Wert weitestgehend erhalten.


----------



## cobii (25. September 2020)

bedankt dan werde ich wohl noch bischen warten, Ampere ist doch nvidea oder ? habt ihr ne meinnung dazu wie stark big navi im minning wird. bin *arm und würde meine seven gerne für den besten preis verkaufen schönnes wochenende.

( *arm habe nicht das nötige gleingeld ) neue grafikkarte


----------



## sifusanders (25. September 2020)

hab meine Karte samt Eiswolf mal in die Bucht gestellt. mal gucken, was da noch so geht

wie stellt Ihr sonst rein? mit Starpreis etc?


----------



## Edelhamster (25. September 2020)

cobii schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ne Meinung dazu wie stark BigNavi im Mining wird.


Gab die letzten Tage Gerüchte AMD könnte BigNavi im Bereich des Speichers  bewusst Contra-Mining auslegen.



sifusanders schrieb:


> Hab meine Karte samt Eiswolf mal in die Bucht gestellt. Mal gucken, was da noch so geht.
> Wie stellt Ihr sonst rein? Mit Startpreis etc?


Mit dem Eiswolf und Referenz-Kühler im Paket oberhalb 700€ zum Sofortkauf.
Biete europaweites Shipping, unter Länderausschluss von Großbritannien  an.
Willst du GB mit dabei haben  musst du versicherten UPS-Versand (37-45€) mit einkalkulieren, damit du eine Unterschrift vom Paketempfänger erhältst. Zoll ist kein Thema.


----------



## sifusanders (25. September 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Gab die letzten Tage Gerüchte AMD könnte BigNavi im Bereich des Speichers  bewusst Contra-Mining auslegen.
> 
> 
> Mit dem Eiswolf und Referenz-Kühler im Paket oberhalb 700€ zum Sofortkauf.
> ...


Danke Dir. leider gerade im MOment zu spät. eben erstes Gebot erhalten ;(


----------



## cobii (26. September 2020)

*Gab die letzten Tage Gerüchte AMD könnte BigNavi im Bereich des Speichers  bewusst Contra-Mining auslegen.

Das hört sich doch gut an dan werden die letzten seven bestimmt noch fürn guten preis wegehen ich warte noch bis ebay so gut wie keine mehr hat und werde meine dan reinstellen guter plan ?

* Laut dem Quellcode soll Navi 21 sowohl mit GDDR6 als auch mit HBM2 umgehen können. evt doch minning ready  hmm


----------



## gbm31 (3. Dezember 2020)

Eine 6800 hat ihren Weg in meinen PC gefunden, ich überlege ob die VII als Trophäe bleibt oder Minen geht...


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2020)

Habt ihr mal gesehen, was HWinfo inzwischen alles anzeigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastino (27. Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen

Ich hoffe ihr habt die Feiertage gut überstanden und gesund seit.

Ich will meine VII auf den " Gausmod" umrüsten ohne den Kühler zu wechseln also nur die Lüfter.
Habe mir die Lüfter bestellt mit Kabel, weiß aber nicht ob das die richtigen sind, da der Stecker auf der Platine sehr klein ist. Falls der Y-Stecker nicht passen sollte, aber welchen sollte ich bestellen und wo.

Danke schon mal im voraus

Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM - Gehäusekühler - 120 mm - 22 dBA | Günstig (proshop.de)


----------



## Eyren (27. Dezember 2020)

Eines muss ich vorher loswerden....

Es hat ca. 30 Sekunden gedauert "Lüfteranschluss Grafikkarte" bei Google ein zugeben  

Dies ist das Ergebnis:









						Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de
					

Zubehör für Modding von Phobya | Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA :: über 360 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## JSXShadow (28. Februar 2021)

Man kann ja quasi nur hoffen, dass ihr alle die VII behalten habt bis jetzt...denn alleine der unfassbare Wert der VII hat mir 1 zu 1 eine RX6900XT Merc beschafft und ich hätte durchaus noch mehr bekommen können... auf ebay hab ich schon welche für über 2200 über den Tisch gehen sehen. Crazy. Naja, war das Mining auch mal mir zu Gute  Hoffe allen gehts gut mit den neuen Karten und falls noch eine VII am Start ist, jetzt sollte man vken.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2021)

Ich verkaufe meine VII nicht. 
Ich hab hier noch die Fury-X und die Vega 64 Frontier Air liegen. Die würden sich ohne ihre Schwester doch unwohl fühlen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2021)

Man bekommt aber wirklich einen astronomischen Betrag für die Karte derzeit.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2021)

Schade dass meine Radeon VII Kaputt ging ansonsten würde ich wohl auch verkaufen/ oder bis dato gar behalten,
obwohl kommt ja der Radeon VII Nachfolger mit Lenovo daher mit Navi 21


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man bekommt aber wirklich einen astronomischen Betrag für die Karte derzeit.


Was hat das damit zu tun? Ich möchte eine hier behalten und wenn ich sie verkaufe, für welches Geld auch immer, hab ich keine mehr.


----------



## Methusalem (28. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man bekommt aber wirklich einen astronomischen Betrag für die Karte derzeit.


Wirklich unglaublich:

Bis jetzt 38 Gebote und € 1500,-.

Da könnte ich langsam wirklich schwach werden und meine die meiner Frau anbieten.


----------



## Ryoukou (28. Februar 2021)

Und ich dachte ich hätte mit 800 einen guten Deal gemacht 🙄 na egal


----------

